# Asus Rampage V Extreme Owners thread



## Gunslinger.

Presenting the newest member of the ROG motherboard family, the Rampage V Extreme X99

Pics taken from http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/19227-asus-rampage-v-extreme-x99-for-haswell-e-dyker-upp-hos-alina

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgo..._extreme_0003_Layer00001_zps832587b3.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgo..._x99_extreme_0001_Layer2_zps8534efdd.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgo..._x99_extreme_0002_Layer1_zps0e5e4d2c.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgo..._x99_extreme_0000_Layer3_zps75b9801b.jpg.html





Manufacturer product link: http://www.asus.com/us/News/menX420gXpwdYTYg

Manufacturer support link: http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax

BIOS

0601

0603

0702

0002
Quote:


> Fix 125 strap withh above 2400 memory ratio


0005
Quote:


> Fixes fast boot and enabled by default to reduces unnecessary retrains.


0007

0008
Quote:


> Fix VSA bug on 0007


0801
Quote:


> Improved compatibility and DRAM OC


0802

Software tool section

MemTweakIt

OCPanel FW

ROG Connect

ROG Connect Plus

TurboV Core

X99 Chipset driver and MEI for XP

MEI for W7/8

New ROG features

We have the usual LN2 Mode Jumper and Slow mode switch as seen below.
What's new are the Safe Mode Button and the Retry button.
Both these buttons function very similarly, once pressed, the system would immediately shutdown and power on by itself.

The difference is that
- Safe Mode button would power up the system in Safe mode
- Retry button powers up according to the settings set in the BIOS.

Both do not clear the settings you have saved in your BIOS.
_Traditonal way to enter safe mode is by pressing the power button for 4 seconds_
When you finally want to give up trying to boot at a certain setting, the Safe mode does it for you without you having to waste time pressing the power button for 4 seconds.

The retry button lets you retry booting at tough to boot settings. An example is getting a hang at post code 'bf' when trying to boot with tough Memory settings.
A lucky boot will get you to boot successfully so pressing the retry button here can save you time in getting a post.
It can also save you time at a processor hard lock whereby the reset button gives no response.










Many times when pushing DRAM Frequency, you will get stuck at post code 'bd' or 'bf' or 'b7'.
When stuck at 'bd' or 'b7', pressing reset to keep retrying will often help you boot up.
When stuck at 'bf', pressing the 'Retry button' to keep retrying will often help you boot up

Something new is the ability to disable/enable specific cores:


















This is very useful as even a bad CPU may have a good core within.
There is no specific tendencies as to which one, I have seen good ones all over the place, so test each core individually.

BCLK Overclocking

First off, do not confuse Base CLK with your PEG/DMI Frequency, this PEG/DMI Target Frequency is shown on the top of the menu. Typically, you will only have ~5% margin upwards and downwards of 100MHz for the PEG/DMI Frequency, which translates into 95~105MHz BCLK on the 100Strap, 119~131 BCLK on the 125Strap, and 159~175 BCLK on the 167Strap.

*PLL Termination Voltage*

When pushing High BCLK, some CPUs require a 1.85v+ ~ 2.2+v level here to work. Especially when pushing both CPU Frequency & BCLK (160++) you want at least 1.75v or more here.
When just focused on maxing out BCLK, you can try low CPU Input voltage like 1.65v and match it with 1.85v PLL Termination voltage.
This will also affect CPU Frequency overclocking and even cold bug. Some CPUs cold bug later at 1.75+++v, some with really low voltage such as 0.500v here.

Memory Overclocking

The best overclocking DRAM Ratios are the 2400 ratio and below most of the time.
The Higher Ratios may not work as well. Cache Frequency must be at least half of DRAM Frequency, which means at least 12x ratio with 2400 Ram ratio, at least 13x ratio with 2600 Ram ratio and so on.










DRAM Voltage's sweet spot depends on the IC and even the frequency at which you are running at. Most times, below 3100MHz, 1.65v to 1.85v may work for Hynix, even though 1.50v is more than enough unless you are using super-tight timings. Above 3100MHz, you want to be around 1.50v range for Hynix, unless the DRAM module is under LN2 at which even 1.85v may help.

For Samsung however, even above 3100MHz, 1.65v may work well and 1.85v may help you boot at 3600+ MHz.
VTTDDR is best at around half of DRAM Voltage.
VPPDDR is default at 2.50v and I have not found much help overvolting this rail.










Attempt Fast Boot is handy for skipping unnecessary retrains during warm resets. Suggest that you would enable this.
Attempt Fast Cold Boot is useful when you run into trouble training DRAM when the CPU gets colder. So you can boot up warmer and set Fast Cold Boot to Enabled. You only want to set this to enabled once you've successfully booted up

*Memory Presets*

As usual we have Memory Presets for the major IC vendors, Samsung, Hynix, Micron, so that you can have a start point for tweaking.










You can be comfortably benching at 3400MHz with either Samsung Single-Side or Hynix Single-Side.
Samsung DDR4, like its predecessors, don't like much cold and perform worse after around -10C or so.
Hynix DDR4, like its predecessors, likes cold and performs better when cold. I have not found Hynix to cold bug yet.
For Benching 3D, I have a slight preference towards Hynix as it does a TCL clock less than Samsung at the same frequency.

*Memory IC Analyzer*
Step by step to determine what IC you have:
1) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v
2) Set CAS# Latency to 9, Write to Read Delay L to 3 and DRAM Write Latency to 9 and Save and Exit.
3) If it boots up then you have MICRON IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then move onto step 4.
4) Set DRAM Frequency to 1600MHz and set DRAM Voltage to 1.20v.
5) Set REF Cycle Time to 140 and Save and Exit.
6) If it boots up then you have HYNIX IC DRAM, IF it fails to boot, then you have SAMSUNG IC DRAM.

Since you are relatively new to DDR4, load RAW MHz Profile first to see where you DRAM module tops out.

TIPS

- The Safe mode button saves you time and triggers a shutdown and bootup in Safe mode when you give up trying to boot at certain settings.
- CPUZ opens up pretty slowly, so use realtemp to check the actual cpu frequency
- When a heavy load such as PhysX/CPU test comes and the system shuts down and powers up by itself, this is due to the OCP on the PSU being triggered with a high transient load. You will need to change out a PSU or lower the load line so that CPU input voltage droops when the load comes.
- Sometimes a certain DRAM Frequency is just tough to boot due to clock and RTL combination, and going higher actually boots up fine, so try higher as well.
- When Pushing Single Stick of DRAM, the best slot to use would be Channel A red slot, the red slot most left.
- When just focused on maxing out BCLK, you can try low CPU Input voltage like 1.65v and match it with 1.85v PLL Termination voltage.
- Note that 13x~17x Core and Cache Ratios are buggy and can be unstable to don't use those ratios.
- You may find Game Tests and Physics Test liking different temperatures on the CPU, maybe -95~100C for GT, as cold as possible for PT. So while PT is loading, set Pause ON with OC Panel, pull CPU down to colder temps and unpause.
- The best overclocking DRAM Ratios are the 2400 ratio and below most of the time. The Higher Ratios may not work as well.
- For Win XP, Disable Speedstep in the BIOS to get the Turbo Ratios to work.
- A lot of times, booting up too cold (say -130C), the CPU trips out and you're stuck at 12x CPU Ratio in the OS. You will have to warm up and you will see the ratio come back to normal.

*COPY and PASTE in your sig*







Official Asus Rampage V Extreme Owners Club


----------



## Gunslinger.

HWBot links for now, I'll post screenshots when I get home from work and have access to a better PC.









http://hwbot.org/submission/2615485_gunslinger_hwbot_prime_core_i7_5960x_9618.31_pps?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/dCncAbO


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615489_gunslinger_cinebench_r11.5_core_i7_5960x_23.48_points?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/l9GOe8Y


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615490_gunslinger_cinebench_r15_core_i7_5960x_2241_cb?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/TDw5UXx


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615493_gunslinger_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_780_ti_24586_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/m4irsHA


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615495_gunslinger_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_36903_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/F7nwL2a


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615498_gunslinger_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_r9_290x_43864_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/BZMn6qA


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615502_gunslinger_3dmark11___entry_4x_radeon_r9_290x_44535_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/pCu1oHv


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615506_gunslinger_3dmark___fire_strike_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_27243_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/Xqg6A9Z


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615507_gunslinger_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_780_ti_8052_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/E55OWYA


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615508_gunslinger_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_14080_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/umccC2V


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615509_gunslinger_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_4x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_26417_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/d7UsIcu


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615511_gunslinger_3dmark_vantage___performance_geforce_gtx_780_ti_79907_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/ZiPQQkY


http://hwbot.org/submission/2615512_gunslinger_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_102545_marks?recalculate=true



http://imgur.com/ukDX2u0


----------



## MunneY

Well then sir... Lets see your OC results = -D


----------



## szeged

Sign me up, buying it asap.


----------



## muhd86

yep i just love the rog series ..cant wait to get mine with the 8 core beast .

one question i wanted to ask will our exsisting x79 corsair h110 or cooler master all in one coolers fir this set up , or are there different coolers for the x99


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Reserved for OC results


the review unit is yours , what cpu the 8 core beast , pls share details if possible .

thanks

some detailed packaging pictures and close up will do wonders


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

What is the chance that Asus has included USB 3.1 on the board??? When can we expect the official specs to be released??

Cheers


----------



## szeged

Is it gonna be on newegg today or do we have to wait months like the z97 board.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Put up several score links, also look at the HWBot home page for scores from 8Pack, Wizerty, Slamms and Hazzan. There will be more WR scores coming from them using this motherboard.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Put up several score links, also look at the HWBot home page for scores from 8Pack, Whizerty, Slamms and Hazzan. There will be more WR scores coming from them using this motherboard.


get them records!


----------



## MunneY

Double post, but here we go.

Finally on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N1QKUQO/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00N1QKUQO&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=5RKPZH6P7HSNEUIV


----------



## Kimir

Well done!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Is it gonna be on newegg today or do we have to wait months like the z97 board.


It's there now. I just ordered one.
Here are the specs from the Egg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132262
BUT, they're incomplete and not exactly accurate. I.E., it says Socket 2011, instead of Socket 2011-3.
SATA 3 is listed, but that may also be wrong.
It isn't on the ASUS site yet.


----------



## CaliLife17

Can I join yet?


----------



## Burke888

Anyone know when these will be in stock again? NewEgg and Amazon show out of stock already.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burke888*
> 
> Anyone know when these will be in stock again? NewEgg and Amazon show out of stock already.


Amazon hasn't had any in stock yet.


----------



## kzinti1

GURU 3D has a review of the R5E up: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-x99-rampage-v-extreme-review,1.html
They also have reviews up for several other X99 boards.
BTW, I was right. The specs listed at Newegg aren't correct.
They even have this board listed as an ATX form factor while it's actually E-ATX.
No, to USB 3.1.
Yes, to 1 ports of SATA Express!


----------



## szeged

still waiting on newegg to stop sucking and actually let me buy one


----------



## Gunslinger.

Updated the OP with OC tool downloads and also updated the OC results post with new pictures, should be easier to see and also clickable.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> GURU 3D has a review of the R5E up: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-x99-rampage-v-extreme-review,1.html
> They also have reviews up for several other X99 boards.
> BTW, I was right. The specs listed at Newegg aren't correct.
> They even have this board listed as an ATX form factor while it's actually E-ATX.
> No, to USB 3.1.
> Yes, to 2 ports of SATA Express!


For anyone that didn't find them yet, the specs are on the Asus site: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME


----------



## szeged

finally got one from newegg, i can stop assaulting the refresh button


----------



## Burke888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> finally got one from newegg, i can stop assaulting the refresh button


I only succeeded in securing a "back order". Did you really get one or just a back order?
Congrats!!


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> For anyone that didn't find them yet, the specs are on the Asus site: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME


Thanks!


----------



## Kimir

You should turn the thread into the owner club.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should turn the thread into the owner club.


will do, currently swamped


----------



## Xel_Naga

So what do you guys think about the overclock socket?





in the video he states that the rampage V has more pins than even the deluxe. that the extra pins allow for better overclocks and lower voltages.

also from asus "Patent-pending proprietary socket design boosts enables higher DD4 frequencies, lower latencies and enhanced stability while overclocking and is compatible with all Haswell-E CPUs."

he states he had lower voltages on the R5E vs the X99 Deluxe on the same 5960x.


----------



## kzinti1

I've been try to track down the following pic.
It's the last one in the Newegg listing.
Is it a water cooling module for the motherboard?



I spotted a heat pipe at the top right of the board and, possibly, 2 plugs at the top center on either side of the screw hole there.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I've been try to track down the following pic.
> It's the last one in the Newegg listing.
> Is it a water cooling module for the motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> I spotted a heat pipe at the top right of the board and, possibly, 2 plugs at the top center on either side of the screw hole there.


I thought it's just the standard heat sink for the VRMs.


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I thought it's just the standard heat sink for the VRMs.


Yup, this is just the bottom view of the normal VRM heat pipe. Showing the directCU (copper heatpipe) thermal design connected to the VRM's.


----------



## marc0053

Simply amazing thread. Great work Gunslinger and thanks for all those OC tips


----------



## kzinti1

Thanks.
It's just strange it would be depicted as a separate part, instead of only a standard component of the motherboard.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Subbed for results and future submission!


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'll be buying but I'm in no rush. Next year after my projector purchase.


----------



## krulin_m

Got one on order from Amazon and waiting on it to ship. Granted I plan on just a mild OC on the 5820K as it's been years since I've OC'ed and so many things are different now.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Has anyone tested with SLI and very high resolutions yet? Like 5760x1080 or 4k? Want to get an idea what stepping up from my sig rig will look like. Still debating the 5960x or 5930k.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Has anyone tested with SLI and very high resolutions yet? Like 5760x1080 or 4k? Want to get an idea what stepping up from my sig rig will look like. Still debating the 5960x or 5930k.


Nothing that high for me, just 2560x1600 with a Dell 3007 and 2560x1440 with the Asus Swift.


----------



## galaxyy

Just pulled the trigger on an Amazon preorder. Still have to wait weeks for ram as well. Hopefully we have a better idea of the ETA for an EK full-block by then. I really don't want to set everything up before a full water block comes out.


----------



## muhd86

+1 rep to the op ,.

so its a new chipset with a whole new set of rules for over clocking, god help us .

i plan to get a 6 core variant due to budget , and geting vengenance lp 2600mhz ram , how high can i overclock the ram , any help here - i know its early to say but can it touch 800mhx / 3000mhz


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Nothing that high for me, just 2560x1600 with a Dell 3007 and 2560x1440 with the Asus Swift.


See much improvement? I know going from a 5ghz 3820 to a 4.6 ghz 4930k made for a solid jump in pretty much all my games. Better 3-way scaling too.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Another question, is a swiftech H220 enough to cool the 5960x? Does pretty good with my 4930k. Might be time to finally bite the bullet and built that custom loop.


----------



## szeged

Probably at sub 4ghz speeds yeah.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Probably at sub 4ghz speeds yeah.


Guess its time to build that loop. I just to want to spend the time it takes. Only get one week off every two weeks. So, only home for 5-6 days. A lot of that time is chewed up by the wife and kid since I am gone so much. Hence putting it off.


----------



## CaliLife17

Just got an Email from Amazon, saying the new Delivery Estimate is Wednesday, September 24, 2014 - Wednesday, October 1, 2014. Newegg is showing backordered ships in 3-5 days. I will just watch both and if newegg gets stock first, i will just cancel my Amazon order and just get it from Newegg.


----------



## szeged

Lol Amazon shipping estimates are awful. Along with their ram section.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Lol Amazon shipping estimates are awful. Along with their ram section.


Ya I have never really put much stock in their shipping estimates, that is why I am keeping my order with them, and will just see who gets the board first.

I agree with their Ram selection, it is awful for DDR4. I was hoping to do everything (5960x, RVE, Ram) from Amazon for the great return policy and free 2 day shipping, but I had to get ram from Newegg.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just got an Email from Amazon, saying the new Delivery Estimate is Wednesday, September 24, 2014 - Wednesday, October 1, 2014. Newegg is showing backordered ships in 3-5 days. I will just watch both and if newegg gets stock first, i will just cancel my Amazon order and just get it from Newegg.


Same here. Since other than my tiny netbook, I'm PC-less, I was hoping to be up and running next weekend.







Might have to "borrow" another board like a deluxe or something in the meantime.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just got an Email from Amazon, saying the new Delivery Estimate is Wednesday, September 24, 2014 - Wednesday, October 1, 2014. Newegg is showing backordered ships in 3-5 days. I will just watch both and if newegg gets stock first, i will just cancel my Amazon order and just get it from Newegg.


No email for me yet from amazon weird.


----------



## FaStVtEc

Ordered RVE from amazon today. Hopefully it gets shipped soon! Also bought a 5930k at micro cneter for 499.99! In store pick up only though...


----------



## krulin_m

Same status / ship date from Amazon still of between 24 Sept - 1 Oct. I checked the egg and they are showing a release date of the 5th.








I plan to still keep an eye on both, I'm not in a "super" rush as I'll be putting it in a Caselabs ST10 I ordered last Friday.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> So what do you guys think about the overclock socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the video he states that the rampage V has more pins than even the deluxe. that the extra pins allow for better overclocks and lower voltages.
> 
> also from asus "Patent-pending proprietary socket design boosts enables higher DD4 frequencies, lower latencies and enhanced stability while overclocking and is compatible with all Haswell-E CPUs."
> 
> he states he had lower voltages on the R5E vs the X99 Deluxe on the same 5960x.


In my search to find out if this OC socket is a gimmick I have found out a few things. it appears that it does allow you to supply more voltage as well as increased stability beyond standard limitations. BUT I also found many foreign sites written in languages other that English stating that Intel has already come out and said that anyone using a board without a non standard socket would void the processor warranty. Here is one article written in Engrish.
http://yournewsticker.com/2014/09/using-asus-haswell-e-may-void-warranty-processor.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## EmberV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like FUD. No source on the article.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> Sounds like FUD. No source on the article.


I hope so. This OC socket sounds like a game changer.
Quote:


> The central LGA 2011-v3 socket is required to support the HSW-E processors. The same size as its X79 predecessor, meaning you can carry over older cooling, it is notched differently to stop users from inadvertently placing the wrong CPU in the socket.
> 
> Yet Asus is doing something that, as far as we know, no other rival company is: it is using a custom LGA2011-v3 implementation known as 'OC Socket'. Two questions arise here. Why is it custom, and what difference does that make?
> 
> Intel historically supplies motherboard manufacturers with detailed architecture/engineering guides that help when designing boards, which is important when accessing various voltage lines. Recent moves to fully-integrated voltage controllers has meant that such access has been curtailed, none more so than on X99, where motherboard partners are pretty much left in the dark. Intel prescribes a range of voltages and adjustments that can be made in the BIOS, mobo guys follow suit.
> 
> Asus, however, believes the enthusiast should have unfettered access to all manner of voltage. Engineers, it says, have examined the LGA 2011-v3 CPUs in excruciating detail and deduced the role played by each of the pins on the bottom; the new chips have different pin-outs than their predecessors.
> 
> The end result is that, fully tapping into this new pin-out, Asus' OC Socket has more pins than a standard LGA2011-v3. The extra pin-outs, located at six sections around the socket, enable all Asus X99 boards to circumvent the voltage limits imposed by Intel and provides a means by which more voltage rails can be monitored. What's more, the company says, enhanced monitoring and regulation helps when really pushing the CPU to the limit (think 1.6V-plus), minimising voltage drops and increasing overall efficiency by only allocating the exact voltage required. Intel's integrated voltages, accessed by other boards, aren't that fine-tuned, apparently.
> 
> These pin-outs also control access to behind-the-scenes voltage and regulation of DDR4 memory. Asus goes further and says that its OC Socket, therefore, also enables X99 boards' BIOS to reduce memory voltage yet still increase DDR4 overclocking potential to levels higher than would otherwise be the case.


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/mainboard/73817-asus-x99-deluxe/
Quote:


> Let's take a closer look at what exactly ASUS has accomplished. Haswell uses an FIVR (Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator) and as the new processor architectures have appeared, Intel has become more and more secretive about the workings of the pinouts. Not knowing where the voltage lines lay, ASUS basically bruteforced the entire contact points present on 2011 processors to figure out where the new pins should touch to grant unhindered access to voltage. The result? ASUS OC Socket lets you effectively bypass any FIVR compulsions Intel has in place. This means that you will be able to achieve higher and more stable overclocks probably at a lower voltage
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/asus-oc-socket-examined-lga-2011/#ixzz3C6EdHX97


http://wccftech.com/asus-oc-socket-examined-lga-2011/


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Why anyone would buy any other board is beyond me. Sure its expensive, but you get a LOT for your money.


----------



## Killa Cam

i think the oc socket is cool, but the big caveat is intel voiding the warranty and putting the onus on asus due to not following their specifications which i can understand. the problem is if something does happen to your cpu, will asus come through?


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Why anyone would buy any other board is beyond me. Sure its expensive, but you get a LOT for your money.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> i think the oc socket is cool, but the big caveat is intel voiding the warranty and putting the onus on asus due to not following their specifications which i can understand. the problem is if something does happen to your cpu, will asus come through?


did you find an official statement from intel?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

I have never claimed a warranty on a CPU, not overly worried. Plus, if you have a microcenter near you get the replacement plan. In any case, I'm not worried to much.


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I have never claimed a warranty on a CPU, not overly worried. Plus, if you have a microcenter near you get the replacement plan. In any case, I'm not worried to much.


makes sense.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Just be caused you haven't doesn'mean others haven't. I've personally RMA'd a 980x and a 3770k for faults. I've also seen many systems at work have their Intel cpu replaced by Dell for failing. When you work with a large number of computers (10k+) you'll see Intel does have a failure rate(low).


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Just be caused you haven't doesn'mean others haven't. I've personally RMA'd a 980x and a 3770k for faults. I've also seen many systems at work have their Intel cpu replaced by Dell for failing. When you work with a large number of computers (10k+) you'll see Intel does have a failure rate(low).


Not saying it never happens, just that its a very low risk. And one I am willing to take. I will get it from MC and will know if its any good right away. If not, back to MC on the 30 day return to get a new one. Let them deal with Intel.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Does the Rampage V Extreme have to bump up it's bclk to 125 for Dominator 2800 ram? If so, does anyone have any idea if this can eventually rectified in a future bios update? I'm leaning towards a 2666 kit instead of the 2800 for precisely this reason but I'm wondering if my concerns are premature...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does the Rampage V Extreme have to bump up it's bclk to 125 for Dominator 2800 ram? If so, does anyone have any idea if this can eventually rectified in a future bios update? I'm leaning towards a 2666 kit instead of the 2800 for precisely this reason but I'm wondering if my concerns are premature...


I'm fairly certain you'll need to use the 125 strap for 2800 memory. Not sure what the issue is, but it was the same scenario for X79 as well.


----------



## Kimir

But can you still use offset voltage and get the processor to idle at less than 1v with 125 strap or is it still like x79 too?


----------



## Raghar

Rampage IV BE fixed voltage idle 1.080V - 108W. 1.200V - 110W.
Are you that desperate for 5 W?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does the Rampage V Extreme have to bump up it's bclk to 125 for Dominator 2800 ram? If so, does anyone have any idea if this can eventually rectified in a future bios update? I'm leaning towards a 2666 kit instead of the 2800 for precisely this reason but I'm wondering if my concerns are premature...


Why are you and many others scared of using over 100 strap?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Higher st
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Why are you and many others scared of using over 100 strap?


People that never did oc pre SB?

I have seen some CPUz listings with 130 bclk. Seems there is a lot of wiggle room for experimenting with this chip. Higher base and lower multiplier seems to be the way to go with these chips. Its more like old school clocking.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I have RIVBE and RVE ordered with 5960x and gskill 3000 (hope them to be delivered this week), and don't like 125 strap for 24/7, as it doesn't work ok with offset over 4,5 GHz...

Hope RVE solves this issue...

I opened my own thread for RVE in foro.noticias3d.com, in the meanwhile...

http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=433292


----------



## strong island 1

my payment from newegg just got charged and says packaging so it looks like they go out today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does the Rampage V Extreme have to bump up it's bclk to 125 for Dominator 2800 ram? If so, does anyone have any idea if this can eventually rectified in a future bios update? I'm leaning towards a 2666 kit instead of the 2800 for precisely this reason but I'm wondering if my concerns are premature...


the rive be kind of did the same thing. When I select xmp for my 2600 g-skill it sets the 125 bclk and 125 strap.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> my payment from newegg just got charged and says packaging so it looks like they go out today.


Woot!!!


----------



## krulin_m

Well shoot! I knew I should have put in orders on both sites. I was just worried about getting double charged.. Grats to those who are getting their RVEs.


----------



## szeged

Mine is shipped, will be here tomorrow

Waiting on ram till Thursday lol.


----------



## CaliLife17

Nothing yet on Amazon. Hoepfully it gets sent out this week, if not will order from Newegg. No super rush for me. WC parts are coming Wed, Thur, and Friday. Also need to wait for RAM as well. So will be couple of weeks till this is all setup.


----------



## Chris123NT

My RVE order on newegg just went to shipped, so I should have it later this week since it's coming from CA.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> My RVE order on newegg just went to shipped, so I should have it later this week since it's coming from CA.


Ya I was really surprised they shipped so fast. I didn't order mine until monday and it shipped a couple hours ago. I am so excited. Going to grab a 5960x at MC tonight then need to figure out ram. Really want the corsair dom plats at MC but $470 is a lot.


----------



## Jpmboy

5960x in hand... board shipped today. I really want to wait it out until those GS 3000c15 sticks are back in supply. Most of the other (available) ram is pretty uninspiring. any recommendations for a good 3000 4x4 kit?


----------



## szeged

Most sources are saying the gskill 2666 kits hit 3000c15 at 1.35v or less. Maybe try those? It's what I'm getting, I'll get them to 3000 or kill them trying.

Newegg is taking forever to ship my stuff, one day shipping, taking 3 days and they wonder why everyone is switching to Amazon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Most sources are saying the gskill 2666 kits hit 3000c15 at 1.35v or less. Maybe try those? It's what I'm getting, I'll get them to 3000 or kill them trying.
> 
> Newegg is taking forever to ship my stuff, one day shipping, taking 3 days and they wonder why everyone is switching to Amazon.


except amazon doesn't have the mobo. when they do drone drops I'm a customer.







I'd rather start with the 3000c15 and go higher. the ram chips are surely binned differently from the 2666c15 kit


----------



## strong island 1

Ya I think I might go with the corsair 2800mhz dominators at microcenter. They are $470 but I could always use them for 30 days and if something better and cheaper releases return them. They are $100 more than the lpx versions


----------



## szeged

I'll find out for sure soon enough and let you know how my 2666 kit does. I'm not buying more ram till something like 4000 kits are the trident x 2400 c9 of ddr3. No point wasting more now in the first week. Which is why I laugh at everyone buying $500 corsair kits.


----------



## Jpmboy

@Gunslinger.

Nice OP !! lots of helpful information. I won't be low-temp, but you "kelvin" guys will see my numbers.


----------



## krulin_m

heh. I knew I should have put one on pre-order/backorder on newegg yesterday. Granted I technically can't do much with it all until my case gets here too. Unless I ran it all on the box. LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm hopin' this does as well as the R4BE with multiple GPUs.

so besides the reviews... is there any OC results at 24/7 voltages? Hard to believe that 4.5-4.6 is the ceiling.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm hopin' this does as well as the R4BE with multiple GPUs.
> 
> so besides the reviews... is there any OC results at 24/7 voltages? Hard to believe that 4.5-4.6 is the ceiling.


I'm hoping to see some of us get lucky and pull clocks like Paul's hardware got. He got 4.75 on a 5960X BUT it was an ES chip so you know it was probably binned for review lol.


----------



## Kimir

Seeing Dancop with a retail chip ceiling at 5.3/5.4 with 1.688v on LN2 (batch 3420C104), gotta be hard to get past 4.6Ghz for 24/7.
He also had crap tons of CB issue.


----------



## szeged

Time to start binning, too bad they aren't as cheap as pentiums lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Time to start binning, too bad they aren't as cheap as pentiums lol.


luckily I didn't have to bin the 49xx chips. good 4960X and good 4940K (well, at least the first and third 4930K's lol)
let's see how this first crop of silicon does... I broke a cardinal rule by doing so.








8 cores at 4.6 would be nice.
the memory is the down side - limited selection at this point.
btw - batch 3422B720 here.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Seeing Dancop with a retail chip ceiling at 5.3/5.4 with 1.688v on LN2 (batch 3420C104), gotta be hard to get past 4.6Ghz for 24/7.
> He also had crap tons of CB issue.


Yes, Dancop (Daniel) he say they want to sell it and get a better one.
1.6V and 5,6-5.8GHz thats his next target.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I think I might go with the corsair 2800mhz dominators at microcenter. They are $470 but I could always use them for 30 days and if something better and cheaper releases return them. *They are $100 more than the lpx versions*


yeah - why is that? Same timings...


----------



## szeged

corsair seems to think they are worth more but wont give a real answer why, i asked a couple of the reps directly and they skipped over my question twice lolol.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> corsair seems to think they are worth more but wont give a real answer why, i asked a couple of the reps directly and they skipped over my question twice lolol.


In the DDR4 Discussion with Corsair thread, one of their reps kept trying to justify it by saying all the competition was out of stock. Waiting for all the G.Skill to come back in stock and ask the question again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> In the DDR4 Discussion with Corsair thread, one of their reps kept trying to justify it by saying all the competition was out of stock. Waiting for all the G.Skill to come back in stock and ask the question again.


those GS 3000c15 look like a buy.. if they ever show up again. I may have to grab some corsair 28's in the mean time.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - why is that? Same timings...


Ya, same voltage, timings and speed and the dominators are $110 more. If it is just a look and brand reason then I will definitely get the lpx kit and wait for something better. Also if prices drop at all in a month microcenter will switch it out and give money back.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437427/16_GB_4_x_4GB_DDR4_2800_MHz_C16_Memory_Kit

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437426/16GB_4_x_4GB_DDR4-2800_(PC4-22400)_Desktop_Memory_Module_Kit


----------



## FaStVtEc

I screwed up! I cancelled my Newegg order last night! Yet no word from amazon


----------



## alancsalt

Might as well follow this ......


----------



## Jpmboy

well.. regarding those GS 3000c15 sticks:
_
Hi John,

Please kindly understand that the output of all DDR4 products is very limited at this moment. Please contact with your local
resellers to check when they can have this model to sell.

Thanks and best regards,
G.SKILL_

helpful


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I have RIVBE and RVE ordered with 5960x and *gskill 3000* (hope them to be delivered this week), and don't like 125 strap for 24/7, as it doesn't work ok with offset over 4,5 GHz...
> 
> Hope RVE solves this issue...
> 
> I opened my own thread for RVE in foro.noticias3d.com, in the meanwhile...
> 
> http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=433292


where did you find these??


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where did you find these??


Alternate Germany has a few this week (4 packs), but they are all ordered, so they are not showing Green till next remittance from G.Skill... I thought I could grab one, but I am 10th in the queue, so I went for Corsair 2800 Cl16 instead. This corsair is 1,2v, so 1,35 should reach 3000 and cl15, I guess...

They also received today 24 rampage v extreme, which are being sold fast...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Does the RVE make that annoying pop/thump sound through the speakers when you turn on/ off the pc?

enquiring minds want to know....


----------



## galaxyy

anyone running with an m.2 SSD? I'm thinking of getting the Samsung XP941, but was worried about heat.


----------



## xarot

Hi guys,

I am thinking of buying some low end RAM to get the system tested and running, I too have ordered the G.Skill 3000 kit but who knows when I get one. And always good to have a spare kit for testing anyway...

Any chance these should work on the RVE for the mean time? It's only 2x4 GB but if it works it's good enough.

http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/18860/dvjtb/Crucial-Desktop-Memory-DDR4-2133-MHz-8-Gt-2-x-4-Gt-muistimod

Crucial 2x4 GB, 2133 MHz, CL16, 1.2 V, CT2K4G4DFS8213


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying some low end RAM to get the system tested and running, I too have ordered the G.Skill 3000 kit but who knows when I get one. And always good to have a spare kit for testing anyway...
> 
> Any chance these should work on the RVE for the mean time? It's only 2x4 GB but if it works it's good enough.
> 
> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/18860/dvjtb/Crucial-Desktop-Memory-DDR4-2133-MHz-8-Gt-2-x-4-Gt-muistimod
> 
> Crucial 2x4 GB, 2133 MHz, CL16, 1.2 V, CT2K4G4DFS8213


 R5E_QVL_0828.pdf 272k .pdf file

? don't see 'em here. but the crucial sticks are pretty "flexible".

@MrTOOSHORT
don't now yet ... but I hope not. I also hope they tamed the pop/click sound for teh sound chip. Or is that just related to the headphone amp?


----------



## kael13

Yeah I'd rather wait a week or two for G.Skill 3000MHz to come back in stock than buy Corsair's overpriced stuff. Got mine on order; £196 instead of £380 or whatever nutcase price OCUK is charging.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Yeah I'd rather wait a week or two for G.Skill 3000MHz to come back in stock than buy Corsair's overpriced stuff. Got mine on order; £196 instead of £380 or whatever nutcase price OCUK is charging.


a week? I'm betting it'll take a bit longer.


----------



## Kimir

Who knows, the 3000C15 are expected Monday of next week on my local "e-tailer".
I suppose g.skill already shipped them and they are in transit to be able to give a date, otherwise they say variable delay.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I think guys that these first ram modules are almost the same. They all use similar chips, so the 2666 and up modules should reach @1.35v 3000 MHz, if they work @1.20v 2666 cl15 or 2800 cl16...


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a week? I'm betting it'll take a bit longer.


Who knows when I'll get my EK Supremacy EVO block either, so I'm stuck whichever way.


----------



## ozzy1925

is there any store that i can order rampage v other than amazon?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Who knows, the 3000C15 are expected Monday of next week on my local "e-tailer".
> I suppose g.skill already shipped them and they are in transit to be able to give a date, otherwise they say variable delay.


Would really like to get those... but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I think guys that these first ram modules are almost the same. They all use similar chips, so the 2666 and up modules should reach @1.35v 3000 MHz, if they work @1.20v 2666 cl15 or 2800 cl16...


At this early stage for DDR4 you are probably right.

I'm sure you-all have this... sections 7.4 and 7.5.

4th-gen-core-i7-lga2011-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 702k .pdf file


LOL: don't store the chip below -20C


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Who knows when I'll get my EK Supremacy EVO block either, so I'm stuck whichever way.


Mine has just arrived!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

I just love the koolance 380... easy board swap - hopefuly.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I just love the koolance 380... easy board swap - hopefuly.


A very good block, too...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> A very good block, too...


keeping fingers crossed for a decent cpu...


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keeping fingers crossed for a decent cpu...


Same here. My 5960X and DDR4 arrive tomorrow, but RVE on Monday.

5960X @4,5 24/7 would be great!!! And 4,7 for cinebench, haha!!!

Finally, memory is G.Skill 2400 CL15 32GB, as Corsair modules will not be in time..


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Mine has just arrived!!!


Okay I'm jealous. Full nickel block?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Okay I'm jealous. Full nickel block?


Yep. It is heavier than last supremacy. I am willing to install it on 5960X. But until Monday-Tuesday next week my RVE won't arrive...

Hope EK makes a new monoblock (as RIVBE) for RVE, with Supremacy Evo base...


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hope EK makes a new monoblock (as RIVBE) for RVE, with Supremacy Evo base...


They said we'll find out within the next couple of weeks and should have something ready by the end of the month.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> They said we'll find out within the next couple of weeks and should have something ready by the end of the month.


If so, next purchase...










EDIT: I was wrong about G.Skill 3000 DDR4 pack availability in Alternate Germany. They only received 2 kits. They don't know when they will receive more...


----------



## vlps5122

making the switch from evga x99 classified to asus rve before opening/starting build because im not happy with the performance in the ocaholic review on the evga x99 classified. now the wait for somewhere to get this board back in stock.....as of now placed a back order on amazon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Same here. My 5960X and DDR4 arrive tomorrow, but RVE on Monday.
> 5960X @4,5 24/7 would be great!!! *And 4,7* for cinebench, haha!!!
> Finally, memory is G.Skill 2400 CL15 32GB, as Corsair modules will not be in time..


An ambient OCN'er is posting some good numbers at 4.7GHz with reasonable voltages: http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3140_20#post_22793006


----------



## szeged

gskill 3000 kit back in stock on newegg. just ordered a set to compare to the 2666 set.


----------



## CaliLife17

So have an order in with Amazon, was going to also put in an order with Newegg for the RVE as those seem to be shipping faster. Everytime i click the backorder button on newegg, then go to my cart, it removes the item from my cart due to them being out of stock. SO...

Looks like i can also order it from Newegg Business, and i have heard a couple of people order from there before, as just a plain ole individual. Anyone have any experience with ordering from Newegg Business before? are their shipping times the same as Consumer side Newegg business, or does Consumer get first dibs, then they ship for Business?

Just seeing if i should put a pre-oder in through the business site.

Thanks!


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gskill 3000 kit back in stock on newegg. just ordered a set to compare to the 2666 set.


I just ordered one as well. It shows in sock and I can add to cart, but also says "Not available. See similar items below" above the description. lol.
Hope I get it. I ordered the Corsair 2800 Vengeance RAM as well as I had no clue when the G.Skill was going to be back in stock. I'll eat the 15% restocking fee and still pay less for better RAM.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> I just ordered one as well. It shows in sock and I can add to cart, but also says "Not available. See similar items below" above the description. lol.
> Hope I get it. I ordered the Corsair 2800 Vengeance RAM as well as I had no clue when the G.Skill was going to be back in stock. I'll eat the 15% restocking fee and still pay less for better RAM.


i ordered it with rush shipping and its updated to packaging now, so i think the site is just bugging out and they really do have them in stock.


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i ordered it with rush shipping and its updated to packaging now, so i think the site is just bugging out and they really do have them in stock.


I didn't rush it. It'll be interesting if paying the extra $3 is worth it lol. Let me know when your ships and I'll update as well.


----------



## EmberV

I'm having terrible issues with my RVE. It won't boot normally since I got it out of the box. Most of the time it will hang at 0xBF on the LED screen and then power off. If it does boot normally, it will say that "Overclocking Failed" even though I'm not even overcloking (probably sees the failed boots). If I press the ReTRY or Safe Mode buttons, it will boot most of the time. I've reflashed the BIOS to the latest one on the Asus support page, 0503, and it still has the problem. I've reseated my DIMMS, no change. Not sure what to try other than calling Asus.


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> I'm having terrible issues with my RVE. It won't boot normally since I got it out of the box. Most of the time it will hang at 0xBF on the LED screen and then power off. If it does boot normally, it will say that "Overclocking Failed" even though I'm not even overcloking (probably sees the failed boots). If I press the ReTRY or Safe Mode buttons, it will boot most of the time. I've reflashed the BIOS to the latest one on the Asus support page, 0503, and it still has the problem. I've reseated my DIMMS, no change. Not sure what to try other than calling Asus.


There is a new BIOS on the 1st post of this thread. It's 0601. I'm not sure how they have it when it's not on ASUS' site. But at this point, it probably wouldn't hurt to try. Most likely it won't let you if it's not compatible.


----------



## EmberV

I decided to pull all but 1 stick of RAM, I have the G.Skill 3000MHz 16GB kit, and it will POST successfully every single time. I will have to see which stick (or slot) is giving me issues.

EDIT: Put them back in in serialized order into A1 B1 C1 D1 and it POSTs correctly every single time now. Phew!











Seems to sit at 0xCE on the POST LED when in BIOS.

Excuse the 750 Ti and Corsair h100i, just testbench hardware.

EDIT: Running Memtest86+ to ensure everything is a-ok.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gskill 3000 kit back in stock on newegg. just ordered a set to compare to the 2666 set.


and gone in <30min after auto notify. I got some 2800c15's anyway.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and gone in <30min after auto notify.


did you manage to grab one?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and gone in <30min after auto notify. I got some 2800c15's anyway.


Being in Australia, trying to locate some G-Skill. Nothing, with absolutely NO ETA !!!

Looked at Newegg, says sold out for 3000MHz kit. Can not see "Auto Notify" either.

You guys have it great in US. We basically have only 2 e-sellers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you manage to grab one?


nope. no way i sit waiting for "auto notify. maybe next set of RMA'd kits when ther're in...







jk.
good grab.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Being in Australia, trying to locate some G-Skill. Nothing, with absolutely NO ETA !!!
> Looked at Newegg, says sold out for 3000MHz kit. Can not see "Auto Notify" either.
> You guys have it great in US. We basically have only 2 e-sellers


2 which rate at best a B-


----------



## szeged

Lol, if it turns out the 2666 set clocks the same I'll be selling the 3000 set while the supply is low


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope. no way i sit waiting for "auto notify. maybe next set of RMA'd kits when ther're in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk.
> good grab.
> 2 which rate at best a B-


Beginning to think that. Pre-Ordered my RVE, was told it was coming in yesterday and that I would definitely get stock, nothing sent







Order still shows "processing".

Slow in replying to my emails as well. No other choices.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Lol, if it turns out the 2666 set clocks the same I'll be selling the 3000 set while the supply is low


once that's known... LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Beginning to think that. Pre-Ordered my RVE, was told it was coming in yesterday and that I would definitely get stock, nothing sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Order still shows "processing".
> 
> Slow in replying to my emails as well. No other choices.


at least you're in a queue - here... auto notified when they sell out.







Not just this ram either.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once that's known... LOL


if that turns out to be true then LOL indeed


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

good rVe

sign me up..lol


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I just cancelled my order here in Australia.

It means 3 things. I will have to wait longer, I go back to the end of the line and I will have to pay an extra $100 for the same board.

You see here in Australia, Pre-Orders were $599, then the next day it was changed to $699 for exactly the same item Rampage V Extreme.

Told them they need a new supplier. Not happy.


----------



## Nizzen

Just got RV5 here in Norway. Other people in EU got it?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys. 5960X received. In the afternoon the ram will be delivered, too. So only missing RVE, expected for Monday. A local store has stock of Gigabyte G1 Gaming X99, thinking about purchasing for weekend...



I also could try to plug it in my RIVBE. Will it work???


----------



## dmdimitrov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I also could try to plug it in my RIVBE. Will it work???


For sure, but you better don't try to plug it in









Waiting for your overclock findings soon, when rve arrived.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmdimitrov*
> 
> For sure, but you better don't try to plug it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your overclock findings soon, when rve arrived.


Ok, mate...

Finally, I have just ordered the Giga Gaming G1 for weekend testing, until Monday RVE arriving...

Like Gaming G1 audiophile usb's, perfect for my onkyo a 9000r, avoiding noise carrying...

Don't get angry, I prefer the RVE, only a bit fun for three days...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys. 5960X received. In the afternoon the ram will be delivered, too. So only missing RVE, expected for Monday. A local store has stock of Gigabyte G1 Gaming X99, thinking about purchasing for weekend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also could try to plug it in my RIVBE. Will it work???


Batch # ?

@Gunslinger. - how about a batch# list with local OC results for the OP? Shouldn't be a big list.









mine is in this post:http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/80_20#post_22791439


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Batch # ?
> 
> @Gunslinger. - how about a batch# list with local OC results for the OP? Shouldn't be a big list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is in this post:http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/80_20#post_22791439


Would be better if it was located in the HSW-E owners thread, then I could copy and paste it in this one.









But I'm not opposed to the idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Would be better if it was located in the HSW-E owners thread, then I could copy and paste it in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not opposed to the idea.


is there a hsw-e thread?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is there a hsw-e thread?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_20


thx!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Batch # ?
> 
> @Gunslinger. - how about a batch# list with local OC results for the OP? Shouldn't be a big list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is in this post:http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/80_20#post_22791439


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Would be better if it was located in the HSW-E owners thread, then I could copy and paste it in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not opposed to the idea.


Mine is L418C676 (Malay)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Mine is L418C676 (Malay)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




i can't read upside down.









will be interesting to compare the Malay and Costa Rica chips. Scone has what looks to be a good one from CR.


----------



## Chris123NT

I'm getting my 5960X, RVE and RAM tomorrow but I won't be able to build yet since I'm waiting on some more durelene tubing from sidewinder which I ordered LAST FRIDAY and there' still no shipping notice, AND he's not answering his phone. I'll give him until monday before I file a paypal dispute.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i can't read upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be interesting to compare the Malay and Costa Rica chips. Scone has what looks to be a good one from CR.


Malay and Costa Rica only assemble the cpus, so Factory will not be the key...

Tomorrow arrives Giga G1 for testing during the weekend... And Monday the glorious RVE at last...

Memos arrived!!!


----------



## tistou77




----------



## galaxyy

just in case anyone is lurking in here that haven't purchased yet: Newegg has this MB in stock again


----------



## nwkrep82

I just ordered mine from Newegg...finally!! LOL


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> just in case anyone is lurking in here that haven't purchased yet: Newegg has this MB in stock again


Just got mine in!

Going, going....


----------



## jm600rr

Just ordered it and doing a will call tomorrow


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> just in case anyone is lurking in here that haven't purchased yet: Newegg has this MB in stock again
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine in!
> 
> Going, going....
Click to expand...

Gone!


----------



## Xel_Naga

How long do you think it will be till we see a Rampage V Gene?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> How long do you think it will be till we see a Rampage V Gene?


Last I heard, there wasn't any plans on a Rampage V Gene (yet). Though, I seriously doubt that as there has always been a gene on every chipset going back for years. That and EVGA has already released a micro atx board for X99.

What I want to see from ASUS is a full 8 DDR4 slots micro atx board with a innovative 3D design to accommodate that if necessary just like the Impact. The 5820K is almost a CPU designed for a Rampage V Gene with its 28 PCIe lanes. Again, a M.2 is a must and if they have to go in the third dimension to fit it all on the board, then so be it. It'd be the first mATX board to do so...


----------



## szeged

Ram arriving today







work is gonna go by so slow.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's ok szeged, one Cinebench and 3dmark physics run and the novelty will wear off. Then you can get back to work with a clear head.









I kid I kid.








...


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Last I heard, there wasn't any plans on a Rampage V Gene (yet). Though, I seriously doubt that as there has always been a gene on every chipset going back for years. That and EVGA has already released a micro atx board for X99.
> 
> What I want to see from ASUS is a full 8 DDR4 slots micro atx board with a innovative 3D design to accommodate that if necessary just like the Impact. The 5820K is almost a CPU designed for a Rampage V Gene with its 28 PCIe lanes. Again, a M.2 is a must and if they have to go in the third dimension to fit it all on the board, then so be it. It'd be the first mATX board to do so...


There was a post somewhere on here that i had seen where someone took a screen capture from one of the Asus guys twitter saying a mATX Rampage was not happening.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> There was a post somewhere on here that i had seen where someone took a screen capture from one of the Asus guys twitter saying a mATX Rampage was not happening.


I heard the same thing from the motherboard engineers.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Last I heard, there wasn't any plans on a Rampage V Gene (yet). Though, I seriously doubt that as there has always been a gene on every chipset going back for years. That and EVGA has already released a micro atx board for X99.
> 
> What I want to see from ASUS is a full 8 DDR4 slots micro atx board with a innovative 3D design to accommodate that if necessary just like the Impact. The 5820K is almost a CPU designed for a Rampage V Gene with its 28 PCIe lanes. Again, a M.2 is a must and if they have to go in the third dimension to fit it all on the board, then so be it. It'd be the first mATX board to do so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a post somewhere on here that i had seen where someone took a screen capture from one of the Asus guys twitter saying a mATX Rampage was not happening.
Click to expand...

I saw that too and was referring to that. However, the gene SKU has been around forever and unless they're radically changing their design logic, I don't see why we wont see one. It makes perfect sense to have one on the X99 platform now more than ever because the 5820K only has 28 PCIe lanes. 2 GPUs + 4x PCIe M.2 maxes that out nicely.

We've had a Gene for every platform for years now.

Rapmage II Gene
Rampage III Gene
Rampage IV Gene

Maximus II Gene
Maximus III Gene
Maximus IV Gene
Maximus V Gene
Maximus VI Gene
Maximus VII Gene

I'm not in any rush to pick up a Rampage V Gene but I am keen on it's release. Having picked up a 5960X + RVE, I was toying with pulling the 3960X out of a RIVE and picking up a RIVG but I decided to just sell it now for more and pick up a 5820K + RVG for less.

EDIT: Unless they really lost money on that motherboard, we might see one after they get around to releasing a Rampage Formula, Hero, and maybe even a Ranger? Well built mATX X79 were pretty hard to come by.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

This is a interesting chart of the RVE

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire



So the RVE can't do 4 way SLI if you use a 4x m.2? Why is that? 8+8+8+8+4 = 36. That should still be under the 40 lane limit.

I plan on doing a 3 way SLI + 1 Sound card + 4x PCIe M.2. Theoretically, that should bring me to 16+8+8+1+4 = 37 lanes.

I intend on completely filling her up


----------



## Nizzen

You need plx bridge for quad sli and x4 m.2 I think. There is no very good m.2 cards out yet, so idc









I use 2x780ti classy+ intel p3700 and Areca 1883 for my RVe and 5960x.


----------



## JesseFK

Looks like the G.Skill 3000Mhz kit on Newegg jumped to match the price of the Corsair 2800 kit ($390). Glad I got it for $60 less.


----------



## vlps5122

placed an order on newegg, should be recieving it before the 15th and will be taking off work 15-19th and completing build


----------



## SuprUsrStan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132262

They're back in stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is a interesting chart of the RVE
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> So the RVE can't do 4 way SLI if you use a 4x m.2? Why is that? 8+8+8+8+4 = 36. That should still be under the 40 lane limit.
> 
> I plan on doing a 3 way SLI + 1 Sound card + 4x PCIe M.2. Theoretically, that should bring me to 16+8+8+1+4 = 37 lanes.
> 
> I intend on completely filling her up


yeah - and tri-sli is 16/8/8 even if you don't use the M.2 ssd slot. R4BE is 16/8/16 in tri sli... what the?
something is not right. unfortunately, it's correct.

*anyone know what the R5E is doing with those lost 8 lanes? (eg, the x99 deluxe is 16/16/8)*


----------



## Zurv

that is why the Asus x99 E-WS is sexy.. it has 7(?) PCI-E x16, even when all is in use.
Quote:


> Quad Strength Graphic Power - 4-Way PCI-E Gen3 x16 link supporting NVidia GeForce SLI and AMD CrossFireX on demand



http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/

i'm not sure how really important it is now.. but it might be when nvidia starts enabling bridgeless SLI.

i'm really looking forward to this board. the build quality looks amazing and much beefier cooling.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Sexiest X99 board on the market ! Love it !


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - and tri-sli is 16/8/8 even if you don't use the M.2 ssd slot. R4BE is 16/8/16 in tri sli... what the?
> something is not right. unfortunately, it's correct.
> 
> *anyone know what the R5E is doing with those lost 8 lanes? (eg, the x99 deluxe is 16/16/8)*


Hello

The first x16 PCIe slot is always x16 speed regardless how many other x16 PCIe slot are populated. Because of this 4-way will use all 40 PCIe lanes from the CPU.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The first x16 PCIe slot is always x16 speed regardless how many other x16 PCIe slot are populated. Because of this 4-way will use all 40 PCIe lanes from the CPU.


Pretty much makes the m2 slot worthless for 4 gpu Configs lol. Should have dropped it to x8.

Don't release an extreme motherboard without having the ability to load it up to the max.

What happens if you use a Sata 6 M2 SSD Or a X2 SSD not an X4?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Sexiest X99 board on the market ! Love it !


I agree.. I also felt teh same about my x79E-ES -- but the x16 PCIE is plx driven.. into the same # of cpu lanes where they will bottleneck. I grabbed a R5E 'cause it has PCIE switches (which I really want). But this 16/8/8 is BS. The R4E and R4BE are 16/16/8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The first x16 PCIe slot is always x16 speed regardless how many other x16 PCIe slot are populated. Because of this 4-way will use all 40 PCIe lanes from the CPU.


yes - and tri-sli uses only 32. that's pretty dumb. the extra 8 is doing what?
I mean - this is just stupid: right at the time when 4K is taking hold, ASUS backs off on graphics PCIE bandwidth? Geeze.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> *Pretty much makes the m2 slot worthless for 4 gpu Configs lol.* Should have dropped it to x8.
> Don't release an extreme motherboard without having the ability to load it up to the max.
> What happens if you use a Sata 6 M2 SSD Or a X2 SSD not an X4?


^^This


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *anyone know what the R5E is doing with those lost 8 lanes? (eg, the x99 deluxe is 16/16/8)*


They're reserved for use by the NSA to steal/spy/copy/store all you data.


----------



## Kimir

They could have reduced the amount of Sata on that one, because seriously, who's going to use them all, eh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> They're reserved for use by the NSA to steal/spy/copy/store all you data.


erm - that was helpful. fortunately all my good stuff is with a diff manufacturer.








since you talk to the board engineers, any REAL reason to cripple gfx pcie bandwidth at a time when 4K is taking hold? Maybe the server/enterprise guys were calling the shots on an overclocking mobo?


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They could have reduced the amount of Sata on that one, because seriously, who's going to use them all, eh?


You'd be surprised. LOL.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> You'd be surprised. LOL.


Yeah, I guess you are right, some will just take the R5E "because".
Asus should make another category for overclocker board, Republic of gamer doesn't fit anymore. (msi already did for example).


----------



## Jpmboy

get the E-WS for that usage model.
Gigabyte?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I'm sorta pissed I was about to buy a M2 SSD now It's totaly worthless for me to do it sigh... I have a Rampage V Extreme







GRRR!!!!!!!

EVGA Board has crap for USB ports I need min 6 Internal

2 Aquero
2 PSU
2 Sensors









The MSI X Power has that external USB 2.0 port on the inside which sticks up way to much for a 4 Way GPU Config way to go idiots make it 90 degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leaves the Gigabyte Force... Which also has connector problems.

LOL


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - that was helpful. fortunately all my good stuff is with a diff manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since you talk to the board engineers, any REAL reason to cripple gfx pcie bandwidth at a time when 4K is taking hold? Maybe the server/enterprise guys were calling the shots on an overclocking mobo?


I would hardly call it bandwidth crippled, there are design trade offs all the time for arranging the PCI-E slots and lane assignments, this board was no different.


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'm sorta pissed I was about to buy a M2 SSD now It's totaly worthless for me to do it sigh... I have a Rampage V Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRRR!!!!!!!
> 
> EVGA Board has crap for USB ports I need min 6 Internal
> 
> 2 Aquero
> 2 PSU
> 2 Sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI X Power has that external USB 2.0 port on the inside which sticks up way to much for a 4 Way GPU Config way to go idiots make it 90 degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leaves the Gigabyte Force... Which also has connector problems.
> 
> LOL


Your best option is probably the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes out. This will be a beast of a board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Your best option is probably the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes out. This will be a beast of a board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263


Not really all the motherboards buttons and ports would be under the 4th gpu and unaccessable lol.

Just have to use the Rampage V and forget about M2. Or buy an EVGA and forget about the USB ports lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I would hardly call it bandwidth crippled, there are design trade offs all the time for arranging the PCI-E slots and lane assignments, this board was no different.


Yeah, bro i understand. Just a little shocked at this point with this compromise, as you put it. I guess i can test the high output graphics effect side-by-side vs the R4BE into a couple of 4k momitors and see if there is an impact with the loss of 8 lanes. In the gfx performance. Hopefully no drop when running 4 or 8K panels due to pcie.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Your best option is probably the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes out. This will be a beast of a board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263


I kinda went thru this on the x79 platform, and found that the native pcie of the non-plx solution was slightly quicker with large scale 3D rendering at the limit. Compared x79E-WS with RIVBE. However, that was 40 native lanes. We're now down to 32 for 3 or 4 slots. IDK, plx maybe more effective in his configuration. There is no difference between 8x and 16x when pushing under 4K.

Will be a few weeks before i have the data.


----------



## JesseFK

Looks like ASUS released BIOS 0603 for the RVE today.


----------



## Zurv

argh! the choices!





i really want to see that the Koolance chiller can do to the i7-5960x too


----------



## Midian

Tried the 0603 bios and suddenly it just went straight to bios over and over, I couldn't find my ssd+hd in bios, did a hard reset and it went back to normal. With 0503 I would get hangs on boot occasionally and also a strange shutdown out of the blue, just went to black and rebooted (Happened twice). (Event id 41, Task category 63 (The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly)

Saved 0503 to usb stick just in case I get stuck without boot drives again... running everything on stock atm.
The Rig:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851675

Edit: Wow ok 0603 clearly wasnt stable, I got a "Error loading operating system", back to 0503 again...kind of makes me wonder if this isnt memory or ssd related. I had similar things happen with old Gigabyte X79 UD7 rig until a stable bios came around.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> Tried the 0603 bios and suddenly it just went straight to bios over and over, I couldn't find my ssd+hd in bios, did a hard reset and it went back to normal. With 0503 I would get hangs on boot occasionally and also a strange shutdown out of the blue, just went to black and rebooted (Happened twice). (Event id 41, Task category 63 (The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly)
> 
> Saved 0503 to usb stick just in case I get stuck without boot drives again... running everything on stock atm.
> The Rig:http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3851675
> 
> Edit: Wow ok 0603 clearly wasnt stable, I got a "Error loading operating system", back to 0503 again...kind of makes me wonder if this isnt memory or ssd related. I had similar things happen with old Gigabyte X79 UD7 rig until a stable bios came around.


Might be worth listing what has been changed in UEFI settings as a start point for getting help.

1) Rig overclocked?

2) XMP applied? If so which strap being used? 2800 needs 125 at the moment until Intel patches it on the 100 strap. The 100 strap can support 2666, 2933 and 3200 only over DDR4-2400 stable. This is an Intel microcode issue.

3) What other settings in UEFI changed?

-Raja


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Your best option is probably the ASUS X99-E WS when it comes out. This will be a beast of a board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263


You can preorder it from the business portal

http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-13-132-263

Personally, I like the features and design of the WS better than the RVE but I've already put in a order for the RVE and it's shipped. Not to mention, my entire theme currently revolves around the black and red. If I were to build a air cooled X99 system, I'd pick up the X99-E WS motherboard and just leave the PCH and mosfet heatsinks on there.

My plans for the RVE is go with motherboard waterblocks so it wont make the difference. I'll make it look BETTER than the X99-E WS


----------



## Zurv

the WS should be back in stock at neweggbusiness soon:
Quote:


> Estimated Restocking Date (Not Guaranteed): Sep 07, 2014 to Sep 09, 2014


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might be worth listing what has been changed in UEFI settings as a start point for getting help.
> 
> 1) Rig overclocked?
> 
> 2) XMP applied? If so which strap being used? 2800 needs 125 at the moment until Intel patches it on the 100 strap. The 100 strap can support 2666, 2933 and 3200 only over DDR4-2400 stable. This is an Intel microcode issue.
> 
> 3) What other settings in UEFI changed?
> 
> -Raja


1. No Overclocking it´s running at Optimized defaults.

2. No XMP, Memory is Corsair 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2800MHz CL16 VENGEANCE LPX running at 15 15 15 [email protected], it´s possible the ram modules doesn´t like the timings or there could be some error in one or more sticks. I had more or less identical errors with the UD7 when it was new and it turned out to be a bad stick of ram.

3. No settings changed at all (might be part of problem) but that doesn´t explain the complete failure with bios 0603.

I don´t think these errors mean there is anything wrong with the motherboard it´s probably just a new platform and it will work itself out eventually with newer bios revisions, it´s early days I put it together last night.

*Update:* wrote the above before I had tried the multimedia bench of Sisoft Sandra, it completely locked up computer so I had to do a hard reset, then I got a "Overclocking failed" error that sent me to the overclocking part of the bios. I changed ram to 16 16 16 38 with rest at auto, Then restarted and again it failed to boot, this time with just a prompter blinking. After a third time it finally booted...

These strange errors kind of Point to ram, just did a short test with memtest in windows for around 10 mins and it showed nothing (usually it pops up pretty fast), but obviously a more thorough test is in order.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

If you hard reset the motherboard by pressing the power button you will always get overclocking failed messages. This is actually a recovery feature that applies safe settings so the board can post.

I have those same modules and they work fine I the rve at stock or xmp.

0603 should eliminate the reset issue you experienced on the previous build. Not loading the os is bizarre. Which sata port are you using?


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you hard reset the motherboard by pressing the power button you will always get overclocking failed messages. This is actually a recovery feature that applies safe settings so the board can post.
> 
> I have those same modules and they work fine I the rve at stock or xmp.
> 
> 0603 should eliminate the reset issue you experienced on the previous build. Not loading the os is bizarre. Which sata port are you using?


Strange this is the first time I have had that overclocking failed message of all the 8 or so hard resets I have made, I'm using the top 2 intel ones. I should probably check the error codes on the mobo the next time something weird happens.

*Edit*: This was the first hard reset from windows so that might explain why that message was shown this time and not before since the previous ones were always pre windows.


----------



## [email protected]

You will only get that message if the power button was held long enough. Other reasons would be post was interrupted during the right codes and the subsequent post will show it.

Yeah if you are getting any hangs check the post codes assuming its during post and before windows boot.


----------



## Midian

Tried to play Guild Wars 2 and it completely froze, did hard reset, got overclocking failure error, entered bios and disabled onboard audio, started up Guild Wars 2 again and now it works. These random errors more and more make me suspect ram.


----------



## EmberV

@Midian try only using 1 stick of RAM and see if you have stability problems, then you can switch them out and try each one individually and if still stable then try all of them together again.


----------



## Nizzen

Rampage V Extreme power:

5960x @ 4625mhz - 1,371v

Crucial 2133mhz @ 2750mhz

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/CB154625-17505960x.png.html


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> @Midian try only using 1 stick of RAM and see if you have stability problems, then you can switch them out and try each one individually and if still stable then try all of them together again.


Thats next step for sure, funny as I was writing this 5 mins ago computer again locked up, did hard reset and realized I had forgotten to clear cmos between the bios flashes, so far computer works as I write this...


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.6ghz
ddr4 3000mhz. 11 15 15 38 1t


----------



## Midian

Windows system hangs solved it was Core Temp as documented here


----------



## szeged

Constantly getting cpu fan error hit f1 to go to bios, I have the cpu fan monitor set to ignore.

Ideas?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.6ghz
> ddr4 3000mhz. 11 15 15 38 1t


Can you run a normal CB run lik us? Then it is easy to compare results









CB R15.


----------



## szeged

Constant cpu fan error message no matter what. About to smash this board and buy something from Gigabyte.


----------



## [email protected]

Use latest uefi build and set cpu fan low limit to ignore.


----------



## szeged

Tried ignoring pretty much every fan option, nothing works.

About to return this mobo and get something else. What a great way to start off x99.


----------



## [email protected]

Set F1 halt to ignore in the BOOT menu. Do you have a fan plugged into the CPU fan header?


----------



## jm600rr

Switched last night from X99 Deluxe to RVE. Having a hell of a time keeping it stable. crashes even at 4Ghz. Temps are fine and using the same settings from the other board. Will be hooking the deluxe back up on the bench and run the same tests and see what to make of it.


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI build and parts used?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set F1 halt to ignore in the BOOT menu. Do you have a fan plugged into the CPU fan header?


ill try that.

No i dont have a fan plugged into the fan header. it boots just fine with a fan plugged in, but the thing is, when this board wont be on ln2 it will be in a 24/7 system that is going for aesthetics, so while i can just plug a fan in and be done with it for ln2, my goal for the 24/7 system is to have nothing but the bare minimum plugged in, which means no fans plugged into the mobo.


----------



## [email protected]

Disabling F1 halt will bypass it for sure.


----------



## szeged

cool ill try that after 3dmark finishes downloading then.


----------



## jm600rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI build and parts used?


RVE Bios 0603
5960X
G. Skill 2666 32Gb
Cooler Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate (will be getting custom loop but wanted to check out the 360 AIO) Also, tested with H100i which was rock stable with X99 Deluxe at 4Ghz.
AX1200i


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> RVE Bios 0603
> 5960X
> G. Skill 2666 32Gb
> Cooler Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate (will be getting custom loop but wanted to check out the 360 AIO) Also, tested with H100i which was rock stable with X99 Deluxe at 4Ghz.
> AX1200i


Which CPU "strap" 100 or 125? 125 is better for 2666 on this board. Intel only sent out micrcode rececntly to patch 2666, 2933 and 3200 on 100. The UEFI build you have there might not have that patch yet (deluxe does from 0701 onwards I think). RVE will get another update soon.


----------



## jm600rr

I have it set to 100. I will try setting it to 125 and run through the tests.

Thanks!


----------



## szeged

first validation with the first overclock attempted, 4.5ghz @ 1.326v, dunno if it can do lower or higher yet. more to come.

http://valid.x86.fr/tfxutq


----------



## szeged

Cinebench failing and bsod with 4.5ghz @ 1.37v rofl, awful chip. Sending it back first thing Monday.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which CPU "strap" 100 or 125? 125 is better for 2666 on this board. Intel only sent out micrcode rececntly to patch 2666, 2933 and 3200 on 100. The UEFI build you have there might not have that patch yet (deluxe does from 0701 onwards I think). RVE will get another update soon.


So what you're saying is, is the very first thing I should do even before OS install, is update my RVE bios.







Granted I planned on doing that anyway.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> I have it set to 100. I will try setting it to 125 and run through the tests.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

0603 does not have the updated code for 2666. It can be made to work but is a handful to get stable. 2666 should be fine using the 125 strap.


----------



## Nizzen

I running 5960x @ 4625mhz @ 1,371v
I can run Crucial 2133mhz @ 2750mhz 15-15-15-35-1t, but not more on 125 strap. Is there any trick to get higher on the ram, or do I have to wait for the next microcode?








Have no clue of voltagesettings other than dram voltage to OC the mem on x99


----------



## szeged

heres the best my chip can do for cinebench, definitely sending it back, not even gonna bother wasting time and money putting it sub zero


----------



## Zurv

i can't see the numbers (to small)

what did you get? speed and vcore?


----------



## szeged

click view original image.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I running 5960x @ 4625mhz @ 1,371v
> I can run Crucial 2133mhz @ 2750mhz 15-15-15-35-1t, but not more on 125 strap. Is there any trick to get higher on the ram, or do I have to wait for the next microcode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no clue of voltagesettings other than dram voltage to OC the mem on x99


Microcode will only patch some of the non working ratios on 100 strap. Not really related to what you are asking as the 125 strap is fine.

Good memory modules can do ddr4-3000 cas 15 1t for 16gb. If you are already at that voltage you can try tuning vccsa but I doubt it will help much.those sticks might already be close to their limit depending on the voltage you are using now.


----------



## Zurv

ah.. thanks.. yeah.. if that is the max return it


----------



## szeged

i stopped messing around with baby voltages.



taking a small break before i kill myself or the chip.


----------



## [email protected]

Gosh overclocking should not cause one to kill oneself. Good idea to relax.


----------



## szeged

Lol, it's a combination of things going wrong today, not just the overclocking









Managed to put a nice fat crack in my pump top, there goes $50. Found a scratch on my new car, then a $29 steak I bought got kno ked onto the ground becUse my dog is an idiot. I hosed down the steak and ate it anyways because germs and parasites never killed anyone.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Okay. Well I am probably going to get the MOST bias answers in this thread, but: Is the Rampage V worth the 'out of stock' wait? Granted i am sure it will only be a couple weeks, but is the Rampage V more 'bang for the buck' with better overclocking features? I know I read where they have a 'bios' button or something that quickly loads to default bios, as well as a 'shut off' quick button. It was between this board and the Asrock boards...but every motherboard i owned since i started building have always been an Asus/RoG, so idk. Opinions? Lol.


----------



## jm600rr

So after messing with RVE today I finally got it to run stable at 4-4.2 @1.35v. On the Deluxe I was running 1.18v and was running fine. Any reason I have to crank it up so high on this board?


----------



## szeged

on a good note even after the dissapointing overclocking results of my chip, i didnt have to put pants on at all today.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on a good note even after the dissapointing overclocking results of my chip, i didnt have to put pants on at all today.


That's a good day clocking in your boxers


----------



## szeged

haha indeed









maybe tomorrow when messing with cache ratio and voltages other than just core i can get some 4700+ 3dmark runs in, if so i might keep the cpu.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> So after messing with RVE today I finally got it to run stable at 4-4.2 @1.35v. On the Deluxe I was running 1.18v and was running fine. Any reason I have to crank it up so high on this board?


Damn this is something I didn't want to see. This will be my first ROG board, what I have gone through to get it, I will not be happy if the Deluxe or WS is a better board!

Sounds like Asus has really dropped the ball on the ROG board, with the deluxe and WS getting more features etc. including 5 way.

Expect delivery of the RVE in a few days, ordered new red and black PSU cables etc, maybe cancel all that and just send it straight back and get the deluxe.


----------



## Kimir

You are wrong, the RVE isn't a step behind of other boards, it just need fine tuning, no automatic things for newbie for the extreme boards.
They shouldn't call this ROG anymore, that is right, it doesn't fit gamers that just plug and play. Time for Asus to come for something new for overclocker stuff like MSI and Gigabyte did (the naming I mean).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> So after messing with RVE today I finally got it to run stable at 4-4.2 @1.35v. On the Deluxe I was running 1.18v and was running fine. Any reason I have to crank it up so high on this board?


Means there is something in the settings off. In all my testing of both boards and CPUs there is no such disparity.

Is the compare apples to apples - what was changed in UEFI, same stress test?

The post is curt and lacking in relevant info.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe tomorrow when messing with cache ratio and voltages other than just core i can get some 4700+ 3dmark runs in, if so i might keep the cpu.




My RVE arrives this week so this is on a X99 Deluxe with minimal tweaking, batch number3420C194, I an hoping you do better on the RVE


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is a interesting chart of the RVE
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> So the RVE can't do 4 way SLI if you use a 4x m.2? Why is that? 8+8+8+8+4 = 36. That should still be under the 40 lane limit.
> 
> I plan on doing a 3 way SLI + 1 Sound card + 4x PCIe M.2. Theoretically, that should bring me to 16+8+8+1+4 = 37 lanes.
> 
> I intend on completely filling her up


What sound card are you going to use?

Congrats to everyone who already has their RVE, still no sign of it here in Toronto Canada. Sitting here with everything needed for my Haswell E build except a RVE. Grrrrr


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys, put your OC and batch numbers *HERE*


----------



## szeged

Getting really mad at this cpu board and ram. Going to print return shipping labels for them Monday morning. What a complete mess, pretty much anything other than stock settings is plagued with problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone using an M.2 SSD as their system drive? Tempted to try...

I have one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSXTXPZMDGRI-_-20-249-046-_-Product

does it just lay under (overhanging) graphics cards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Getting really mad at this cpu board and ram. Going to print return shipping labels for them Monday morning. What a complete mess, pretty much anything other than stock settings is plagued with problems.


what input voltage and cache frequency - relative to cpu frequency - are you using?


----------



## szeged

trying all sorts of input voltage, trying to keep cache frequency within 200mhz or so of the cpu frequency.

Just going to return this cpu first thing tomorrow and hope for a better one, this one doesnt want to do anything, it just constantly restarts and hangs at q code a2 all day if its not at stock.

hopefully amazon gets more in stock because im not buying a $1000 cpu from some backwoods 3rd party site for $150 more.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> What sound card are you going to use?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who already has their RVE, still no sign of it here in Toronto Canada. Sitting here with everything needed for my Haswell E build except a RVE. Grrrrr


Might i suggest a external DAC. Oppo just release an amazing one and it is pretty "cheap" for what it offers








http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/
I've spend a ton of money over the last 2 years look for the right sound setup and this one finally is right







(clearly only a crazy person would spend this much on audio - and this is just a DAC and headphone AMP (you'd need still a normal AMP if you want to use speakers), but you are a reading this thread, you already got the crazy)

the Audiolab M-DAC is pretty amazing too.Arcam irDAC is also worth a look.

for really cheap one (which i use for my laptop when on the go Audioquest Dragonfly V1.2 (make sure it is the 1.2). (like $140 on amazon prime). It is F'n great for that price point.
http://www.audioquest.com/usb_digital_analog_converter/dragonfly-dac


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying all sorts of input voltage, trying to keep cache frequency within 200mhz or so of the cpu frequency.
> 
> Just going to return this cpu first thing tomorrow and hope for a better one, this one doesnt want to do anything, it just constantly restarts and hangs at q code a2 all day if its not at stock.
> 
> hopefully amazon gets more in stock because im not buying a $1000 cpu from some backwoods 3rd party site for $150 more.


good luck! Might be better to call around for a specific batch number?


----------



## szeged

id go up to microcenter but their site says they only have two in stock, by the time i get there it would probably be sold out lol.

Ill just play the lottery again with amazon i guess, if they dont get more in stock by the end of the week ill get one from newegg maybe.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone using an M.2 SSD as their system drive? Tempted to try...
> 
> I have one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSXTXPZMDGRI-_-20-249-046-_-Product
> 
> does it just lay under (overhanging) graphics cards?


My understanding is the Samsung XP941 M.2 is the one to get.. but ugh.. if it didn't cost so much i'd try it ..
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XP941-512GB-PCIe-MZHPU512HCGL/dp/B00JOSM3TK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410103492&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+XP941
ugh
$750....

till it is a little cheaper i'll stick with the Samsung 850 pros and the intel 730s


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying all sorts of input voltage, trying to keep cache frequency within 200mhz or so of the cpu frequency.
> 
> Just going to return this cpu first thing tomorrow and hope for a better one, this one doesnt want to do anything, it just constantly restarts and hangs at q code a2 all day if its not at stock.
> 
> hopefully amazon gets more in stock because im not buying a $1000 cpu from some backwoods 3rd party site for $150 more.


A couple of things Szeged:

1) Not all CPUs can handle the cache over 4G stable. SOme need really high voltage for it as well.

2) I am a bit confused, the other thread said you were getting the a2 issue at stock and this one says you only get it oc'd.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A couple of things Szeged:
> 
> 1) Not all CPUs can handle the cache over 4G stable. SOme need really high voltage for it as well.
> 
> 2) I am a bit confused, the other thread said you were getting the a2 issue at stock and this one says you only get it oc'd.


ive tried different cache ratios and voltages for each ratio, nothing seems to help.

i meant to put at stock and OCd on this thread, was typing from my phone at the time on this thread. sorry for the confusion.

Ill give this board another try with a different 5960x, mine seems to be one of the worst ones out there.


----------



## [email protected]

How high were you pushing the cache frequency and what cache voltage ranges?


----------



## szeged

well the highest my cpu freq can boot at is just under 4.7ghz and i was trying to keep the cache around 200mhz or so below, so i think the max i did was about 4500 cache, voltages for it i used ranged from stock to i think 1.9


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well the highest my cpu freq can boot at is just under 4.7ghz and i was trying to keep the cache around 200mhz or so below, so i think the max i did was about 4500 cache, voltages for it i used ranged from stock to i think 1.9


1.9??? That's enough to cause damage.


----------



## szeged

oh wow, i was thinking input voltage lol, i dont remember the volts i used for the cache but it wasnt too high over what it comes stock. ill double check what i used really quick.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> This is a interesting chart of the RVE
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5600/2/15-intel-x99-motherboards-review-new-boards-for-haswell-e-pci-express-lanes-for-sli-and-crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> So the RVE can't do 4 way SLI if you use a 4x m.2? Why is that? 8+8+8+8+4 = 36. That should still be under the 40 lane limit.
> 
> I plan on doing a 3 way SLI + 1 Sound card + 4x PCIe M.2. Theoretically, that should bring me to 16+8+8+1+4 = 37 lanes.
> 
> I intend on completely filling her up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sound card are you going to use?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who already has their RVE, still no sign of it here in Toronto Canada. Sitting here with everything needed for my Haswell E build except a RVE. Grrrrr
Click to expand...

I've got a Sound Blaster ZxR 1x


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Might i suggest a external DAC. Oppo just release an amazing one and it is pretty "cheap" for what it offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/
> I've spend a ton of money over the last 2 years look for the right sound setup and this one finally is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (clearly only a crazy person would spend this much on audio - and this is just a DAC and headphone AMP (you'd need still a normal AMP if you want to use speakers), but you are a reading this thread, you already got the crazy)
> 
> the Audiolab M-DAC is pretty amazing too.Arcam irDAC is also worth a look.
> 
> for really cheap one (which i use for my laptop when on the go Audioquest Dragonfly V1.2 (make sure it is the 1.2). (like $140 on amazon prime). It is F'n great for that price point.
> http://www.audioquest.com/usb_digital_analog_converter/dragonfly-dac


Thanks, I already have this amp.
http://www.bryston.com/products/power_amps/BHA-1.html


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I've got a Sound Blaster ZxR 1x


Thanks, how do you like it? I stopped using Creative cards years ago and switched to Asus soundcards.


----------



## Zurv

seem horrifying to spend that much on a good AMP and feed it crap from a sound card.... soundblaster is pure crap. and some of Asus stuff is "fine"







and that "fine" is NOT their sound cards but Xonar Essence One MUSES Edition (and it to much when there is much much better gear at that price point now.)

but then if all this is connected to a cheap headphone.. a normally sound card might be fine. That is a problem was sound (and other things in life) - it is a chain. It will only be as good as the weakest link. (and the payback for audio NEVER comes close the to amount of money invested - i'm pretty sure this isn't 4k worth of quality i'm getting...)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> My understanding is the Samsung XP941 M.2 is the one to get.. but ugh.. if it didn't cost so much i'd try it ..
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-XP941-512GB-PCIe-MZHPU512HCGL/dp/B00JOSM3TK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410103492&sr=8-1&keywords=Samsung+XP941
> ugh
> $750....
> 
> till it is a little cheaper i'll stick with the Samsung 850 pros and the intel 730s


saw that samsung unit - nice! claimed 2x the speed of most others.. but also 2x the price.







Already had the plextor card. Will knw in a few days. Board arrives tomorrow.... supposedly.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> saw that samsung unit - nice! claimed 2x the speed of most others.. but also 2x the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already had the plextor card. Will knw in a few days. Board arrives tomorrow.... supposedly.


What do you plan to use it for? boot drive? but yeah some benchmarks on it vs your normal SSD would be great to see. what is a shame about the m.2 slots it what they really do well is in a raid - so a slot isn't as useful as a PCI-E card with more slots - but then that isn't for the RVE anyway - more something for the e-ws. (if you use multi video cards... Lame marketing making it sound like 40 lines is something new and great.. it isn't)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> What do you plan to use it for? *boot drive? but yeah some benchmarks on it vs your normal SSD would be great to see*. what is a shame about the m.2 slots it what they really do well is in a raid - so a slot isn't as useful as a PCI-E card with more slots - but then that isn't for the RVE anyway - more something for the e-ws. (if you use multi video cards... Lame marketing making it sound like 40 lines is something new and great.. it isn't)


that's the plan.can always upgrade to 4x when they come down to reasonable prices.


----------



## centvalny

4X8GB and 4x4GB Hynix tests, cpu on h20

1.35V



http://imgur.com/aaKD6Ue



1.47V



http://imgur.com/XeziQPd





http://imgur.com/05TDYP9



1.65V



http://imgur.com/jU8Qt5M


----------



## vmanuelgm

RVE received...


----------



## Jpmboy

Got the R5E and 5960X set up.. booted fine and loading windows.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Got the R5E and 5960X set up.. booted fine and loading windows.


I'm excited for your results after my pies poor chip.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 4X8GB and 4x4GB Hynix tests, cpu on h20
> 
> 1.35V
> 
> 1.47V
> 
> 1.65V


wow 3055 c12 is pretty great. Can't wait to try mine out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm excited for your results after my pies poor chip.


thx bro... but I know I'm not a lucky guy when i comes to silicon.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey - is there an SSD formater in the bios anywhere? can't find it...


----------



## szeged

There isn't, I wish there was. I had to jump through hoops to wipe my ssd.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - is there an SSD formater in the bios anywhere? can't find it...


Partition Wizard bootable CD works great for me, and it's free.

http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html


----------



## JesseFK

Just got my CPU (5930k), RAM (Corsair 2800 kit), and SSD's today. Put it all together with my RVE and it doesn't boot. The CPU fans turn on but it shows 00 in the Q-code which ASUS has on the manual as "Not used". Not sure what's up. Any ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - is there an SSD formater in the bios anywhere? can't find it...


Hello

This is on the R5E? The SSD Secure Erase utility is in the Tools section of the UEFI.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is on the R5E? The SSD Secure Erase utility is in the Tools section of the UEFI.


what is it called under the tools section? i searched there for a good while looking for it but didnt find it.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Just got my CPU (5930k), RAM (Corsair 2800 kit), and SSD's today. Put it all together with my RVE and it doesn't boot. The CPU fans turn on but it shows 00 in the Q-code which ASUS has on the manual as "Not used". Not sure what's up. Any ideas?


Try to boot with only 1 ram stick on Channel A red slot (dimm slot A1)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> There isn't, I wish there was. I had to jump through hoops to wipe my ssd.


same here... couldn't find secure erase at all!

Up and running but only at 40x100 at this point. Taking forever to find sht in win 8.1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is on the R5E? The SSD Secure Erase utility is in the Tools section of the UEFI.


can't find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what is it called under the tools section? i searched there for a good while looking for it but didnt find it.


same here. like you I had to putz with 3rd prty software. (windows just overwrites).

so - cpuZ and real temp show different frequencies? at least the OC panel is now handy.


----------



## szeged

weird, my cpuz and real temp were spot on with each other. maybe ill try both and the OC panel at the same time and see.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what is it called under the tools section? i searched there for a good while looking for it but didnt find it.


Hello

Please see below.


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Try to boot with only 1 ram stick on Channel A red slot (dimm slot A1)


Thanks for the idea.
That wasn't the problem. But I ended up figuring it out. I'm too embarrassed to say what it was lol. Installing Windows now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> weird, my cpuz and real temp were spot on with each other. maybe ill try both and the OC panel at the same time and see.


nah - my f-up. now they say the say and = oc panel. getting more familiar with the bios. memory okay at 2750, 125 strap.


----------



## strong island 1

got some awesome packages friday. setting everything up now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please see below.


erm... I must be using a different bios? will double check.

anyway - working up the ladder:


----------



## Skywalka456

Hi, I'm using i75960x + asus rampage V extreme + G.skill ribjaw 16gb 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 and i has booting up problems, its just won't show anything except black screen everytime i exist bios or restart from windows.

I have set my xmp to 3000mhz and cpu is at 125strap from xmp setting which pretty much; i only set AI overclocking to XMP and still has problems booting up.

This happened before with bios version 404 that come with motherboard, that sometime it could boot automatically pass black screen with error 79.

now after i updated to bios version 503 and 603, it's always happens now, never go pass black screen even i set everything to auto with mem's bus at 2133 and stock cpu clock, unless i do the hard reset and it will boot to windows sometime, very sad.

So if anyone has save or backup the bios version 404 that come with motherboard. please upload it to me, i'm sure it will help. qq

Regards


----------



## centvalny

^^ the board has 2 bios chips, if you didn't flash both you can switch to the second bios chip with 404 bios.

The bios switch button located at bottom right.

Welcome to OCN, enjoy your stay


----------



## Skywalka456

Sadly i flashed bios 1 to 503 and bios 2 to 603 by accident... noooooooooooooo

God i wish someone could backup the 403 version... for me


----------



## Chris123NT

Got my system up and running. I have the 3422B903 stepping and it's definitely not a golden chip by any means but it's not horrible. Seems like it's stable so far at 4.4 with just shy of 1.3 volts, which I know isn't great compared to that big bertha stepping but I don't think I'll risk getting another CPU that's worse, this thing is making my 3930k @ 4.5 look slow.

Only thing I notice is with Bios 0603 there's no option for adaptive voltage? I remember previous chips could step the vcore down when idle.


----------



## alancsalt

I'm just going to watch and see if you guys have much trouble before I commit to buying....

Mostly, all I can get in Oz right now is a spot in a waiting list anyway.. I'd just have a processor to look at...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'll have the money for this board, 5960x and some Platinums in a couple weeks, but just don't know. The OCN hype train is in full swing!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hello guys.

Have been testing RVE, and quite satisfied... The bios in inmature (0603), had random BF codes with high OC, post showed incorrect clocks, etc, but in general it is ok...



Also scored a bit better in FireStrike:

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

As I said before, these first ram modules are almost the same. Got 32 GB 2400 to 2750 CL14. I guess 16 GB would reach 3000...

Also, over 1,54v, the overvoltage warning shows up!!!


----------



## centvalny

-11C @ cpu



http://imgur.com/J4UJFKQ


----------



## Kimir

Monster! that read speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone with a ROG panel... compare the temps reported on it vs realtemp gt 3.70.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Only thing I notice is with Bios 0603 there's no option for adaptive voltage? I remember previous chips could step the vcore down when idle.


Hello

Fully manual mode needs to be set to disabled to use offset/adaptive modes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone with a ROG panel... compare the temps reported on it vs realtemp gt 3.70.


Hello

The OC Panel is not reading from the same sensors that RealTemp is.


----------



## vmanuelgm

The rog panel is not accurate as seen in RIVBE...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The OC Panel is not reading from the same sensors that RealTemp is.


thanks. which is the more accurate?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. which is the more accurate?


Hello

RealTemp reads from the DTS sensors embedded in the cores. The CPU temperature sensor reported by the motherboard including the OC Panel is designed more for fan control.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> -11C @ cpu
> ]


how stable was that? how cold do you think was needed for numbers like that to be a 24/7 OC?

I'm going to be using the Koolance chiller it can chill the water to 1C..

argh! mobo! the RVE is just sitting here in front of me but i'm waiting for the E-WS. (i'll give it another week before i cancel the E-WS and use the RVE)

@Praz,
How much behind will the E-WS BIOS be compared to the RVE. just behind? or ignored?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> RealTemp reads from the DTS sensors embedded in the cores. The CPU temperature sensor reported by the motherboard including the OC Panel is designed more for fan control.


... so, just between us noobs (excluding you of course) which would be better to use as an indicator of the thermal state of the processor?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... so, just between us noobs (excluding you of course) which would be better to use as an indicator of the thermal state of the processor?


I've been using Coretemp, and actually have not compared it to the OC Panel, although I will be looking at it tonight.


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> how stable was that? how cold do you think was needed for numbers like that to be a 24/7 OC?


For memory and NB testing ok. It needs more vcore and ln2 for cinebech and others full cores/ht bench.

Imo, 1.45+Vcore even with cold not suitable for 24/7 and also condensation headache.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> For memory and NB testing ok. It needs more vcore and ln2 for cinebech and others full cores/ht bench.
> 
> Imo, 1.45+Vcore even with cold not suitable for 24/7


thanks. Where in NYC? i'm in Dumbo


----------



## Praz

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... so, just between us noobs (excluding you of course) which would be better to use as an indicator of the thermal state of the processor?


Hello

RealTemp, CoreTemp, AIDA64 or any other utility that uses TJMax to compute the core temperature is a more accurate indicator of actual temperature. Why ASUS doesn't use this is because for fan control the instantaneous and wide value swings would be constantly ramping up and down the fans. I use AIDA64 because of all the other info available with it and it has the capability to output the data to a USB connected digital picture frame. Below is a work in progress of the output.


----------



## kael13

Just received mine... Is the box meant to be open? Is it not meant to come with an antistatic bag? Is there meant to be remnants of where foam was once attached to the packaging? I feel like i've just been given an ex-demo model from OCUK.

Edit: sorry, no, not where foam was.. It's where the back of the mobo has literally ripped up the cardboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I've been using Coretemp, and actually have not compared it to the OC Panel, although I will be looking at it tonight.


yeah - they're not quite the same in my rig. hard to tell from praz's response which one is more relevant.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> ]
> Hello
> 
> RealTemp, CoreTemp, AIDA64 or any other utility that uses TJMax to compute the core temperature is a more accurate indicator of actual temperature. Why ASUS doesn't use this is because for fan control the instantaneous and wide value swings would be constantly ramping up and down the fans. I use AIDA64 because of all the other info available with it and it has the capability to output the data to a USB connected digital picture frame. Below is a work in progress of the output.


THANK YOU!! Much appreciated. +1 (or 2)









hey will that data port work with W8.1? yeah, I know - why did I use 8.1...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THANK YOU!! Much appreciated. +1 (or 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey will that data port work with W8.1? yeah, I know - why did I use 8.1...


Hello

You're welcome. That is Win8.1. The AIDA64 website has a list of supported devices that can be used. The number of devices is quite extensive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome. That is Win8.1. The AIDA64 website has a list of supported devices that can be used. The number of devices is quite extensive.


I have AID64 - and a license. But it keeps hanging up on the single benches. I "tend" to keep some records of results. Although not really complete on the 4960X or 4030K#3










AID64memory.xls 20k .xls file


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have AID64 - and a license. But it keeps hanging up on the single benches. I "tend" to keep some records of results. Although not really complete on the 4960X or 4030K#3


Hello

AIDA64 is at version 4.60.3136 (Beta) now. You may want to try that. Also once per session AIDA64 may appear to hang for 10 seconds or so while scanning the DIMM slots. This is similar to the slow start up of CPU-Z. This should be fixed a future release.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> AIDA64 is at version 4.60.3136 (Beta) now. You may want to try that. Also once per session AIDA64 may appear to *hang for 10 seconds or so while scanning the DIMM slots*. This is similar to the slow start up of CPU-Z. This should be fixed a future release.


thx again!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx again!


You're welcome.


----------



## vlps5122

for anyone interested in making the switch to m.2 storage, the fastest m.2 is the samsung xp941 512gb. its generally very hard to find, especially in the US but this online retailer just got a bunch in stock at the cheapest price i've ever seen it, $466. Just ordered one:

http://www.antarespro.com/8603478-item-SAMSUNG-MZHPU512HCGL-00000-.aspx?sgd=330d308d315d312d319


----------



## YP5 Toronto

...question. Xeon E5 2600 series processors are showing up on the compatibility list. I know that the cpus have a locked multiplier.

Are there any other routes to achieve some overclocking?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

BCLK OC is then only thing you can do to overclock the Xeon. But thats way to low !


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> for anyone interested in making the switch to m.2 storage, the fastest m.2 is the samsung xp941 512gb. its generally very hard to find, especially in the US but this online retailer just got a bunch in stock at the cheapest price i've ever seen it, $466. Just ordered one:
> 
> http://www.antarespro.com/8603478-item-SAMSUNG-MZHPU512HCGL-00000-.aspx?sgd=330d308d315d312d319


Very interesting. If I had the cash, I'd look into this. I kind of jumped the gun and got the 128GB PCIe Plextor M.2. Sadly from the Egg so if I return it, I'd have to pay restocking, etc. even if I wanted to upgrade it to something else purchased through them.







At least that's my understanding.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Messed around a little tonight pushing memory and Aida64

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/78K_zpsa9fc5b42.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/79K_zpsfc86acb7.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/80K_zps087a6ff3.jpg.html

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/81K_zps4d8a745c.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Messed around a little tonight pushing memory and Aida64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/78K_zpsa9fc5b42.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/79K_zpsfc86acb7.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/80K_zps087a6ff3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/81K_zps4d8a745c.jpg.html


what vdimm do you think this board can run at routinely? ... well with stock cooling on the ram sticks.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Messed around a little tonight pushing memory and Aida64


----------



## szeged

messing around with a new chip since my last one sucked.

http://valid.x86.fr/j77cj3


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what vdimm do you think this board can run at routinely? ... well with stock cooling on the ram sticks.


1.4V-1.5V

For benching I ran 3150 C12 at 1.75V for a week straight, memory is still fine.


----------



## szeged

what cooling are you using on the cpu gunny?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what cooling are you using on the cpu gunny?


LN2 This was the first time freezing this chip.







sadly it maxes out around 5.4G's


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> LN2 This was the first time freezing this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly it maxes out around 5.4G's


]
oh lol, i was wondering, i was about to say you had some big balls to put that much Vs on water lol. ill freeze my new chip this weekend after i figure out a good stable water benching clock on it. so far 4.7 seems to be the max bench stable i can get on it with under 1.48v.

max water temps ive gotten while benching tonight was 57c at full load, not too bad for this 8 core monster.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Crew,

Thank you for all the information so far, really appreciate it.

Just received my RVE and 5960X. Costa Rica.

Will only be running the crucial vanilla DDR4 2133Mhz 2 x 4Gb sticks for now until Crucial comes out with the new Ballistix Elite.

Also just purchased a Samsung XP941 512Gb M.2 SSD "Drive".

Will be under water with custom loop and in a Corsair 950D.

Might have to take the back plates off my SLI Titans to use the very first PCie slot though. I could not use the top slot on my Asus X79 E-WS board due clearance issues with the Ram retention clips









I am trying to find the post regarding saturating the 40 pcie lanes???

Am I right in saying that the single M.2 drive and dual titans will not saturate the available lanes?? 16 x 2 and 1 x 4???

I do have an Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, but was thinking of leaving it out and using the onboard sound. Any idea how the onboard sound would compare with the Xonar?????

If I do keep the Xonar, I assume that is also just using one lane? So should be ok. Sound wise is mostly for gaming, stereo headsets, Audio Technica AD-900's. Not an audiophile in any way.

Sorry for all of the questions.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am trying to find the post regarding saturating the 40 pcie lanes???
> 
> Am I right in saying that the single M.2 drive and dual titans will not saturate the available lanes?? 16 x 2 and 1 x 4???


The 5960 does 2×16 + 1×8 PCIe so you're fine with your setup. But it's a good question about the sound card, I believe that the M.2 only uses 4 lanes so you can toss the card in there as well on one of the slower slots.

I'm REALLY curious to hear about your experiences with the m2 xp941. Do you have it running yet? I hear that they can run really hot, which is my biggest worry about picking one up.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> The 5960 does 2×16 + 1×8 PCIe so you're fine with your setup. But it's a good question about the sound card, I believe that the M.2 only uses 4 lanes so you can toss the card in there as well on one of the slower slots.
> 
> I'm REALLY curious to hear about your experiences with the m2 xp941. Do you have it running yet? I hear that they can run really hot, which is my biggest worry about picking one up.


Hi Galaxyy,

I have not got the Samsung XP941 running yet. Should get here tomorrow. There is only one dealer here in Australia that sells them. Called him and asked if a heatsink was required as per the TweaKTown article that mentions they can run hot in an enterprise setup.

He laughed and said that they get "warm" when crammed into a laptop etc. but should not be of ANY concern in a desktop setup.

Links here:

http://www.ramcity.com.au/buy/samsung-xp941-512gb-m.2-ngff-pcie-ssd-2280/MZHPU512HCGL-00000?gclid=CN_13diE1sACFRRvvAod5o0ABA

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6372/samsung-xp941-512gb-m-2-pcie-ssd-review/index.html

Cheers

Rob


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> LN2 This was the first time freezing this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly it maxes out around 5.4G's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> oh lol, i was wondering, i was about to say you had some big balls to put that much Vs on water lol. ill freeze my new chip this weekend after i figure out a good stable water benching clock on it. so far 4.7 seems to be the max bench stable i can get on it with under 1.48v.
> 
> max water temps ive gotten while benching tonight was 57c at full load, not too bad for this 8 core monster.
Click to expand...

What radiators are you running again?

Is that 57C water temps or 57C CPU temps on water?


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Galaxyy,
> 
> I have not got the Samsung XP941 running yet. Should get here tomorrow. There is only one dealer here in Australia that sells them. Called him and asked if a heatsink was required as per the TweaKTown article that mentions they can run hot in an enterprise setup.
> 
> He laughed and said that they get "warm" when crammed into a laptop etc. but should not be of ANY concern in a desktop setup.


I'll counter with the review from puget computers (a US distributer of the drive). Indeed, it would appear that they get quite hot.

If you could be so kind as to post your impressions with it tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What radiators are you running again?
> 
> Is that 57C water temps or 57C CPU temps on water?


4x 480 monstas.

Cpu temp.


----------



## centvalny

4.5Ghz cache on 32GB.



http://imgur.com/jvmlxWu


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone know what memory speeds work with 166 strap? I got a good cpu settings,...


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> 4.5Ghz cache on 32GB.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jvmlxWu


What settings are you using to get the cache to 4.5 damn...


----------



## Nizzen

My Intel p3700 NVMe pci-e 3.0 works on Asus RVE









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/intelp3700X995960x.png.html

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/NVMeINTELSSDPEDMD40_400GB_1GB-20140910-1639.png.html

Tomorrow I will test 2x intel p3700 in software raid-0


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What settings are you using to get the cache to 4.5 damn...


Cpu cache @ 1.46V.

Cpu needs to be cold for 4Ghz+ cache


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cpu cache @ 1.46V.
> 
> Cpu needs to be cold for 4Ghz+ cache


Cold like what?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My Intel p3700 NVMe pci-e 3.0 works on Asus RVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/intelp3700X995960x.png.html
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/NVMeINTELSSDPEDMD40_400GB_1GB-20140910-1639.png.html
> 
> Tomorrow I will test 2x intel p3700 in software raid-0


Wow... Forget my 850 pro. This is insane. Are people waiting for better m.2 ssds or doing something like this?


----------



## Nizzen

My 2x Samsung 850 pro 256 in r-0 on X99. Same syestem:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/2x850prox99.png.html


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> The 5960 does 2×16 + 1×8 PCIe so you're fine with your setup. But it's a good question about the sound card, I believe that the M.2 only uses 4 lanes so you can toss the card in there as well on one of the slower slots.
> 
> I'm REALLY curious to hear about your experiences with the m2 xp941. Do you have it running yet? I hear that they can run really hot, which is my biggest worry about picking one up.


thinking about using these heatsinks to cool my xp941:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HJF7VK6/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A27FLKY64E6N9J

4 of them would almost perfectly cover the entire front of the ssd. not sure what type of thermal adhesive to use, honestly wouldnt mind using something permanent to attach it to the ssd either.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm a little unclear regarding the last sentence in the "information" on LLC. select 1-9 and get cpu power 180% to 0%? So a setting of 9 is what? (actually more interested in 5... is that like medium or high LLC?).

Also - what are the various Auto settings equivalent to for most of the bios settings? At least those with a fixed value.

Thx for any help!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My Intel p3700 NVMe pci-e 3.0 works on Asus RVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/intelp3700X995960x.png.html
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/NVMeINTELSSDPEDMD40_400GB_1GB-20140910-1639.png.html
> 
> Tomorrow I will test 2x intel p3700 in software raid-0


nice...

I am trying to decide between the p3700 or p3600. quite a price difference.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm a little unclear regarding the last sentence in the "information" on LLC. select 1-9 and get cpu power 180% to 0%? So a setting of 9 is what? (actually more interested in 5... is that like medium or high LLC?).
> 
> Also - what are the various Auto settings equivalent to for most of the bios settings? At least those with a fixed value.
> 
> Thx for any help!


Juding by what they say..

LLC goes as follows in %

LLC 1 = 180 - Higest
LLC 2 = 160
LLC 3 = 140 -(highest i'd personally run)
LLC 4 = 120
LLC 5 = 100 - Normal
LLC 6 = 80
LLC 7 = 60
LLC 8= 40
LLC 9 = 20 - Lowest


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Juding by what they say..
> 
> LLC goes as follows in %
> 
> LLC 1 = 180 - Higest
> LLC 2 = 160
> LLC 3 = 140 -(highest i'd personally run)
> LLC 4 = 120
> LLC 5 = 100 - Normal
> LLC 6 = 80
> LLC 7 = 60
> LLC 8= 40
> LLC 9 = 20 - Lowest


Hi

There is a LLC best for the h24 (such as Medium or High for the X79, I believe)?

Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

finally put my system together last night. Booted up first time with no issues at all, corsair ram. Will start oc'ing tonight.

It's nice they include vga hotwire wires with the motherboard. I know they are easy to order but it saves some money and is a nice touch. they never came with my rive or rive be. I like that they support things like this.

they spaced out the board pretty perfectly also. The 780 ti matrix with pretty thick backplate just fits, it almost sits against the I/O shield but it fits perfect.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What radiators are you running again?
> 
> Is that 57C water temps or 57C CPU temps on water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x 480 monstas.
> 
> Cpu temp.
Click to expand...

Perhaps I can get similar performance out of 2x push pull 480 ut60 dedicated to the CPU loop.


----------



## hc_416

Hey guys, I have a quick question. I have a extreme four, and want to go to a extreme five. I wanted to know do the rampage 4 board water blocks fit on this board? I have heard they do.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hc_416*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a quick question. I have a extreme four, and want to go to a extreme five. I wanted to know do the rampage 4 board water blocks fit on this board? I have heard they do.


I would think the RIVE BE would, since teh boards look nearly identical, but I don't have one, so i cant say for sure.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Juding by what they say..
> 
> LLC goes as follows in %
> 
> LLC 1 = 180 - Higest
> LLC 2 = 160
> LLC 3 = 140 -(highest i'd personally run)
> LLC 4 = 120
> LLC 5 = 100 - Normal
> LLC 6 = 80
> LLC 7 = 60
> LLC 8= 40
> LLC 9 = 20 - Lowest


I've been testing on llc level 9, no issues here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Juding by what they say..
> 
> LLC goes as follows in %
> 
> LLC 1 = 180 - Higest
> LLC 2 = 160
> LLC 3 = 140 -(highest i'd personally run)
> LLC 4 = 120
> LLC 5 = 100 - Normal
> LLC 6 = 80
> LLC 7 = 60
> LLC 8= 40
> LLC 9 = 20 - Lowest


that's certainly how it reads...


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've been testing on llc level 9, no issues here.


I think they have it backwards, I think level 9 is highest. The BIOS makes a good job of making that spectacularly unclear though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I think they have it backwards, I think level 9 is highest. *The BIOS makes a good job of making that spectacularly unclear though*.


^^ this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I've been testing on llc level 9, no issues here.


but do you know what "9" is in terms of droop compensation? could be adding s shipload of mV under load over what you set. is it the same as Ultra or "higher" using r4be terminology.

btw: http://valid.canardpc.com/n1pt5f


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but do you know what "9" is in terms of droop compensation? could be adding s shipload of mV under load over what you set. is it the same as Ultra or "higher" using r4be terminology.
> 
> btw: http://valid.canardpc.com/n1pt5f


nice









ive been monitoring the volts with a DMM and they havent spiked to anything dangerous during load yet. I used to run "extreme" llc on the r4be lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been monitoring the volts with a DMM and they havent spiked to anything dangerous during load yet. I used to run "extreme" llc on the r4be lol.


dude - sometimes I feel like I'm watching Amy Winehouse with you. LOL.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - sometimes I feel like I'm watching Amy Winehouse with you. LOL.


ahahaha









sooner or later somethings gotta explode right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooner or later somethings gotta explode right?


it's a real pain to use a DMM on this mobo. the ATX connector is blocking it!


----------



## szeged

yeah it sucks, i might solder on some cables to extend the probeit area.


----------



## vmanuelgm

LLC 9 is highest, easy to check...

If any of you are trying to go over 1,54v in cpu, the overvoltage warning can be avoided by disabling wait for f1 (shamino said)....

This bios 0603 has several bugs, Asus has to work a Little bit...


----------



## krulin_m

WOOT! Just got my RVE today!


----------



## Zurv

blah.. I think my b1 slot is bad. it see spd info for it... but no ram. I cycled thru all the ram sticks too. It won't post with anything in b1.

anyone else see this? are there other options for 4 sticks other and a1, b1, c1, d1?

filling u the D,C banks will give me all 4... what do you think? board or bios?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> blah.. I think my b1 slot is bad. it see spd info for it... but no ram. I cycled thru all the ram sticks too. It won't post with anything in b1.
> 
> anyone else see this? are there other options for 4 sticks other and a1, b1, c1, d1?
> 
> filling u the D,C banks will give me all 4... what do you think? board or bios?


That sounds like the board. Will it post and show all ram if you put the sticks in a2, b2, c2, d2?


----------



## galaxyy

I know we don't "need" a full-block
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> thinking about using these heatsinks to cool my xp941:


Any ideas on how to attach? You can get even cheaper heatsinks than that, this place looks really solid but I don't know about performance: http://heatsinkusa.com/

It all comes down to attaching, which seems hard to me.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> I know we don't "need" a full-block
> Any ideas on how to attach? You can get even cheaper heatsinks than that, this place looks really solid but I don't know about performance: http://heatsinkusa.com/
> 
> It all comes down to attaching, which seems hard to me.


I ended up ordering 5 of these:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21956/vid-241/Chipset_Heatsink_w_3M-8810_Adhesive_-_21mm_x_15mm_x_10mm_-_Black_.html

which will perfectly cover the entire front pcb. also will be using this thermal adhesive to attach the heatsinks:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3769/thr-02/Arctic_Alumina_Premium_Ceramic_Thermal_Compound_-_175_Grams_AA-175G.html

I'll post some pics friday or this weekend. the ssd as well as the heatsink/thermal adhesive are scheduled to arrive friday


----------



## galaxyy

Anyone overclocked on this yet? How hot does the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> I'll post some pics friday or this weekend. the ssd as well as the heatsink/thermal adhesive are scheduled to arrive friday


Those look perfect! Thanks for finding and posting about your experience, I await with bated breath. +rep


----------



## JMCB

Why did I have to view this thread? I was so happy with my Rampage IV Extreme....


----------



## markwrc

I was wondering is anyone else having issues with getting internal soundcards to work with this mobo?

im having major issues trying to get sound output on my Essence STX, not the cards fault doesn't work with the Xonar HDAV1.3 either.

im thinking its a BIOS issue but Asus told me to send the mobo back and get a refund and i just wanted to know if anyone else was having this issue


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> I was wondering is anyone else having issues with getting internal soundcards to work with this mobo?
> 
> im having major issues trying to get sound output on my Essence STX, not the cards fault doesn't work with the Xonar HDAV1.3 either.
> 
> im thinking its a BIOS issue but Asus told me to send the mobo back and get a refund and i just wanted to know if anyone else was having this issue


Same prob here. HD Titanium not recognized in x16 slots, but detected in x1 slot...


----------



## markwrc

Oh good, someone else has a problem!, I'm using the 8x black slot can you try your XFI in that?? If you are having an issue too then it's not just me and sounds like Asus needs to sort this.

I wish I could put mine in the 1x slot but one of my 780s is blocking it, tried all over avail slots and get the same issue


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I have a Asus Xonar Essence STX. Have not installed it at this stage. Was going to see what the onboard was like...........

Like you though I cannot use the 1x slot as one of my Titans blocks it









Prefer not to use the black slot, as it will sit on top of the Titan.

If I use the lowest slot, I think it slows down the Samsung XP941, which is slow enough already. Something not right with the setup of that drive somehow









Oh and Galaxyy, using a IR gun, whilst transferring and saving files to the XP941 it is only showing 34 degrees Celcius


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> Oh good, someone else has a problem!, I'm using the 8x black slot can you try your XFI in that?? If you are having an issue too then it's not just me and sounds like Asus needs to sort this.
> 
> I wish I could put mine in the 1x slot but one of my 780s is blocking it, tried all over avail slots and get the same issue


I have noted that even though the onboard sound, Bluetooth and Wireless are set to disable in the BIOS, the still show up in the device manager









Maybe a conflict with the onboard sound ??????


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> Oh good, someone else has a problem!, I'm using the 8x black slot can you try your XFI in that?? If you are having an issue too then it's not just me and sounds like Asus needs to sort this.
> 
> I wish I could put mine in the 1x slot but one of my 780s is blocking it, tried all over avail slots and get the same issue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have a Asus Xonar Essence STX. Have not installed it at this stage. Was going to see what the onboard was like...........
> 
> Like you though I cannot use the 1x slot as one of my Titans blocks it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer not to use the black slot, as it will sit on top of the Titan.
> 
> If I use the lowest slot, I think it slows down the Samsung XP941, which is slow enough already. Something not right with the setup of that drive somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Galaxyy, using a IR gun, whilst transferring and saving files to the XP941 it is only showing 34 degrees Celcius


I have tried both Asus RVE and Giga G1 Gaming, and both have the same issue, not detecting certain sound cards in certain slots.

I have also 2 classies and SLI (I am 4th in HOF 3DMark in FireStrike 2way SLI), but uninstalled one to try the x1 slot...

Have just tried x8 black slot, and seems to do the trick for me. My titanium Works ok on it...

There are more problems with 0603 bios in RVE. For example, BF debug code (which means nothing) sometimes when overclocking; bios post incorrectly showing cpu clocks; overvoltage warning when going over 1,54v and llc 8 and 9 not solved with "ignore" in monitoring; certain usb keyboards not recognized when entering OS...

Gigabyte has just released F7 bios which is way more stable than 0603...


----------



## markwrc

heres my issue, the card is detected and i can hear the relays all work fine with the driver, but no sound output at all, videos and music doesnt even play on any application but when i switch the default over to the onboard audio everything works fine as soon as i do it. this is all on a clean installation of windows 8.1, latest drivers blah blah blah tried everything to get it to work but nothing.

tried the STX in the red 8x slot above the black one still has the same issue, tried the HDAV in the last red 8x slot it didnt even get detected by Windows was detected in BIOS though.

Asus seem to be as baffled as me


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> heres my issue, the card is detected and i can hear the relays all work fine with the driver, but no sound output at all, videos and music doesnt even play on any application but when i switch the default over to the onboard audio everything works fine as soon as i do it. this is all on a clean installation of windows 8.1, latest drivers blah blah blah tried everything to get it to work but nothing.
> 
> tried the STX in the red 8x slot above the black one still has the same issue, tried the HDAV in the last red 8x slot it didnt even get detected by Windows was detected in BIOS though.
> 
> Asus seem to be as baffled as me


Seems to be bad configuration...

I now love to have my 5009 receiver connected by hdmi, and my HiFi a9000R by asynchronous usb, using Gigabyte audiophile usb's...


----------



## markwrc

Mmmm yeah, sadly Id need something like the Xonar to provide a decent digital output to go to my Naim DAC and then to my custom 300B tube amp with some stupidly expensive caps, on board doesn't cut it and sounds terrible


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> Mmmm yeah, sadly Id need something like the Xonar to provide a decent digital output to go to my Naim DAC and then to my custom 300B tube amp with some stupidly expensive caps, on board doesn't cut it and sounds terrible


Do ya hear differences between Xonar and onboard optical???

By the way, RVE optical is not compatible with 192 KHz as RIVBE's was...


----------



## markwrc

yeah i know its not, not that it makes much of a big deal i have vinyl for high quality stuff









yeah i hear a difference alright its quite apparent and the noise floor is lower too, but i have the worlds best input capacitors and input resistors (Duelund CAST and Audio-Note Tants non-mags) in my custom amp, so they clearly show up bad recordings and bad gear, it makes it expensive to get good stuff, but my Xonar has BurrBrown OPA627s in it which vasty help with the audio output (when i use it from time to time) and im looking to get rid of my NAIM DAC and just use the Xonar cant do that now though


----------



## HiTechPixel

Do all the fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme support PWM fans completely? Looking at the manual, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN share the same pin layout which means every single fan header supports PWM fans no matter what, right?

Every fan header shares the same pin configuration:

PIN 1: FAN PWM
PIN 2: FAN IN
PIN 3: FAN PWR
PIN 4: GND

I need to know so I can control all of my fans with the motherboard. I don't want to purchase a fan controller.


----------



## Chris123NT

Anybody else seeing an issue on this board where the machine spontaneously shuts off and then starts back up? I highly doubt it's instability as it seems to happen when idle and no load on the CPU.

Doing some google searching revealed people having the same problem with the RIVE Black Edition.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markwrc*
> 
> yeah i know its not, not that it makes much of a big deal i have vinyl for high quality stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i hear a difference alright its quite apparent and the noise floor is lower too, but i have the worlds best input capacitors and input resistors (Duelund CAST and Audio-Note Tants non-mags) in my custom amp, so they clearly show up bad recordings and bad gear, it makes it expensive to get good stuff, but my Xonar has BurrBrown OPA627s in it which vasty help with the audio output (when i use it from time to time) and im looking to get rid of my NAIM DAC and just use the Xonar cant do that now though


Just installed my Asus Xonar Essence STX. Same as you get the relays clicking, but no sound at all.

Identified in device manager etc.

Just great Asus. Premium Board, premium price and you stuff it up.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Anybody else seeing an issue on this board where the machine spontaneously shuts off and then starts back up? I highly doubt it's instability as it seems to happen when idle and no load on the CPU.
> 
> Doing some google searching revealed people having the same problem with the RIVE Black Edition.


Dod you do a memtest? Normally this wpuld happen for either instability or bad ram Could also just be a defective motherboard lol.


----------



## markwrc

Yeah exactly what I've got

They just told me to return it hahaha not sure if I will I hope a future bios update fixes it


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> Dod you do a memtest? Normally this wpuld happen for either instability or bad ram Could also just be a defective motherboard lol.


I ran memtest when I first set it up, RAM is clean. I disabled XMP and manually set everything this morning so I'll see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Alatar

My RVE is now at the local post office.

Will pick it up tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Anybody else seeing an issue on this board where the machine spontaneously shuts off and then starts back up? I highly doubt it's instability as it seems to happen when idle and no load on the CPU.
> 
> Doing some google searching revealed people having the same problem with the RIVE Black Edition.


That happened to me too but that´s when I had Core Temp installed, as it turned out the program was the source of more or less all my previous problems, with it gone (+clear cmos) the board is a rocket. However I do get a weird event id 41 after each cold boot even though the board is fine and have not restarted, not sure whats up with that.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> That happened to me too but that´s when I had Core Temp installed, as it turned out the program was the source of more or less all my previous problems, with it gone (+clear cmos) the board is a rocket. However I do get a weird event id 41 after each cold boot even though the board is fine and have not restarted, not sure whats up with that.


If you're talking about the Q-Code LED, then I can't find a Code 41 in the manual. Are you sure it said 41?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> That happened to me too but that´s when I had Core Temp installed, as it turned out the program was the source of more or less all my previous problems, with it gone (+clear cmos) the board is a rocket. However I do get a weird event id 41 after each cold boot even though the board is fine and have not restarted, not sure whats up with that.


Hmm interesting, I've not got coretemp installed and everything is a fresh setup. I changed my RAM settings this morning and left for work and it hasn't rebooted yet.

I'm wondering if maybe it's becayse I didn't plug in the EZ_PLUG molex connector (I run 780TI's in SLI) Gotta grab the cable for that as my Rampage IV used a 6 pin PCI-E and not a molex for that.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If you're talking about the Q-Code LED, then I can't find a Code 41 in the manual. Are you sure it said 41?


Sorry my bad it's Windows Event Viewer code 41


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> Sorry my bad it's Windows Event Viewer code 41


No worries! Just wanted to see if I could help in any way.


----------



## Chris123NT

Bah, it just rebooted again


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Bah, it just rebooted again


Start up and recovery under System Failure untick - automatically restart, that's what I did and I have not had one event after that. Then again I suspect my restarts was because of Core Temp. I suppose if you get a system failure with that thing unticked it should just shut down completely or BSOD.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> Start up and recovery under System Failure untick - automatically restart, that's what I did and I have not had one event after that. Then again I suspect my restarts was because of Core Temp. I suppose if you get a system failure with that thing unticked it should just shut down completely or BSOD.


When it happens the machine actually powers off and then starts back up 3 seconds later. I already unchecked auto reboot for BSOD.


----------



## SSTGohanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> When it happens the machine actually powers off and then starts back up 3 seconds later. I already unchecked auto reboot for BSOD.


Because troubleshooting, are you running on any overclocked settings? I believe you mentioned earlier that it seemed stable, but just for the hell of it: boot back into bios and reset everything to default and try it. If it still restarts, I would say call wherever you purchased the board from and tell them it's defective and get a return slip from it...unless you got it out of return window- then contact Asus and they should bring you through RMA...which, through my experience, can take a while haha. Let's hope you don't have to go through Asus lol.


----------



## Midian

Do a mem test, this thing happened to my old UD7 as well and it turned out to be a bad stick of ram.

Edit: Oh and uninstall all those Asus utilities if you installed them, I had to go into the registry to even be able to get rid of The Asus Boot Setting program.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSTGohanX*
> 
> Because troubleshooting, are you running on any overclocked settings? I believe you mentioned earlier that it seemed stable, but just for the hell of it: boot back into bios and reset everything to default and try it. If it still restarts, I would say call wherever you purchased the board from and tell them it's defective and get a return slip from it...unless you got it out of return window- then contact Asus and they should bring you through RMA...which, through my experience, can take a while haha. Let's hope you don't have to go through Asus lol.


Funny you mention that, because at 4 ghz everything seemed fine, these reboots started with the 4.1 OC, maybe the vcore is still a tad too low. I've pretty well realized this 5960x I have is just not up to snuff when it comes to decent OC's. I'm currently at 1.23v for prime stability, maybe I'll try ticking it up a hair and seeing what happens.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Funny you mention that, because at 4 ghz everything seemed fine, these reboots started with the 4.1 OC, maybe the vcore is still a tad too low. I've pretty well realized this 5960x I have is just not up to snuff when it comes to decent OC's. I'm currently at 1.23v for prime stability, maybe I'll try ticking it up a hair and seeing what happens.


Oh LOL you are running a OC, I thought you were doing stock and had problems, that's a world of a difference.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> these reboots started with the 4.1 OC


Sounds like the culprit to me. Either bump up the Vcore or dial it down to 4.0 would be two options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Funny you mention that, because at 4 ghz everything seemed fine, these reboots started with the 4.1 OC, maybe the vcore is still a tad too low. I've pretty well realized this 5960x I have is just not up to snuff when it comes to decent OC's. I'm currently at 1.23v for prime stability, maybe I'll try ticking it up a hair and seeing what happens.


could be several things. A "black-out" is not usually vcore. please fill out rig builder and add it to you OCN signature. will help others to know what kit you're working with.

what power limits have you set? 140%
what LLC level? 5-7?
what input voltage? 1.85-1.88V?
What cache voltage? 1.2?
need more info... (like bios screen shots).


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could be several things. A "black-out" is not usually vcore. please fill out rig builder and add it to you OCN signature. will help others to know what kit you're working with.
> 
> what power limits have you set? 140%
> what LLC level? 5-7?
> what input voltage? 1.85-1.88V?
> What cache voltage? 1.2?
> need more info... (like bios screen shots).


good information thank you









so what cache ratio ?? auto??

thank you..


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could be several things. A "black-out" is not usually vcore. please fill out rig builder and add it to you OCN signature. will help others to know what kit you're working with.
> 
> what power limits have you set? 140%
> what LLC level? 5-7?
> what input voltage? 1.85-1.88V?
> What cache voltage? 1.2?
> need more info... (like bios screen shots).


I went home during lunch, F5'd the bios to reset all defaults and re-set up my OC, but this time I left most things on auto, except vcore obviously since the bios is so immature yet. Going to see how it pans out. I actually just realized I left LLC on auto, it was on 7 before which i suspect may have been too high, so I'll manually set it to 5 when I get home and see if it powers down again.

Also going to plug in the 4 pin EZ plug since I am running SLI.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I went home during lunch, F5'd the bios to reset all defaults and re-set up my OC, but this time I left most things on auto, except vcore obviously since the bios is so immature yet. Going to see how it pans out. I actually just realized I left LLC on auto, it was on 7 before which i suspect may have been too high, so I'll manually set it to 5 when I get home and see if it powers down again.
> 
> *Also going to plug in the 4 pin EZ plug since I am running SLI*.


absolutely!

and: updated cpuZ:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/1360_20#post_22830994


----------



## strong island 1

anyone having any trouble with turbo v core or the oc panel. I have my mei driver installed nut turbo v core wont open saying mei is needed.I also can't get rog connect plus to install. Anyone else.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> anyone having any trouble with turbo v core or the oc panel. I have my mei driver installed nut turbo v core wont open saying mei is needed.I also can't get rog connect plus to install. Anyone else.


yep i have same problem...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> yep i have same problem...


ya turbo v core wont work. So far I got the oc panel to adjust core ratio and voltage but doesn't work for bclk. I'm going to try a reinstall with the mei driver from the asus disc. I guess we need an updated mei driver.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> anyone having any trouble with turbo v core or the oc panel. I have my mei driver installed nut turbo v core wont open saying mei is needed.I also can't get rog connect plus to install. Anyone else.


Hello

Try installing the latest version of Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and then attempt to install TurboV again.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=xtu


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I went home during lunch, F5'd the bios to reset all defaults and re-set up my OC, but this time I left most things on auto, except vcore obviously since the bios is so immature yet. Going to see how it pans out. I actually just realized I left LLC on auto, it was on 7 before which i suspect may have been too high, so I'll manually set it to 5 when I get home and see if it powers down again.
> 
> Also going to plug in the 4 pin EZ plug since I am running SLI.


There are a number of things here you need to bear in mind.

1) Have you checked the system is stable without any OC? That's the place to start.Load defaults and run the system that way for a day or two. If all is well then proceed to OC.

What follows is for consideration AFTER confirming number 1 above.

2) Why are you changing LLC? LLC was too high? Why did you assume that? Leave it alone. Does not need changing/tuning for this type of OC.

3) What was the Vcore you used for 4GHz? How do you know how much voltage your CPU needs? What method are you using to determine what's enough?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try installing the latest version of Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and then attempt to install TurboV again.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=xtu


thank you so much~


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are a number of things here you need to bear in mind.
> 
> 1) Have you checked the system is stable without any OC? That's the place to start.Load defaults and run the system that way for a day or two. If all is well then proceed to OC.
> 
> What follows is for consideration AFTER confirming number 1 above.
> 
> 2) Why are you changing LLC? LLC was too high? Why did you assume that? Leave it alone. Does not need changing/tuning for this type of OC.
> 
> 3) What was the Vcore you used for 4GHz? How do you know how much voltage your CPU needs? What method are you using to determine what's enough?


Hey Raja,

1. I've checked stock stability, everything seems OK there, no random weirdness to report, so I know the issue isn't hardware, I figured it was something I'm messing up being new to haswell, my last system was SB-E and IMO was a lot easier to OC. Haswell is even worse than Nehalem/Gulftown lol.

2. Good point on the LLC, I was actually messing with it due to recomendations by some to up it to try to get higher clocks stable.

3. My vcore for 4 GHZ was 1.19v. I determined this by creeping up the frequency, and if it passed, creep up more. Got to 4 GHz and prime failed, so I ticked up vcore until it passed and then did a long test. Did the same thing to validate up to 4.1.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> 1. I've checked stock stability, everything seems OK there, no random weirdness to report, so I know the issue isn't hardware, I figured it was something I'm messing up being new to haswell, my last system was SB-E and IMO was a lot easier to OC. Haswell is even worse than Nehalem/Gulftown lol.
> 
> 2. Good point on the LLC, I was actually messing with it due to recomendations by some to up it to try to get higher clocks stable.
> 
> 3. My vcore for 4 GHZ was 1.19v. I determined this by creeping up the frequency, and if it passed, creep up more. Got to 4 GHz and prime failed, so I ticked up vcore until it passed and then did a long test. Did the same thing to validate up to 4.1.


1) Have you tried higher VCore? Or reducing one ratio down and seeing if the crashing still occurs?

2) Which UEFI version are you using?

3) Whats the memory kit make/model and what frequency is it running?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you so much~


You're welcome.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Have you tried higher VCore? Or reducing one ratio down and seeing if the crashing still occurs?
> 
> 2) Which UEFI version are you using?
> 
> 3) Whats the memory kit make/model and what frequency is it running?


1. Yeah, I notched the vcore up a bit before when I reset defaults and re-applied the OC. The crashing did not appear to be happening at 4 ghz but I was also messing with a whole host of settings to try to compensate for the fact that my chip is obviously not a good OCer.

2. Latest, 0603

3. GSkill Ripjaws 32GB kit (4 8gb dimms) 15-15-15-35 2400MHz XMP


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Have you tried higher VCore? Or reducing one ratio down and seeing if the crashing still occurs?
> 
> 2) Which UEFI version are you using?
> 
> 3) Whats the memory kit make/model and what frequency is it running?


As writers of the BIOS
Why don't you guys release a bios general guide (overclocking guidelines)
Mentioning what everything does in relation to other stuff (With equations that relates them)
And mentioning what is the max and safe.

Also how do the WS compare to the R5E in terms of overclockability?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> 1. Yeah, I notched the vcore up a bit before when I reset defaults and re-applied the OC. The crashing did not appear to be happening at 4 ghz but I was also messing with a whole host of settings to try to compensate for the fact that my chip is obviously not a good OCer.
> 
> 2. Latest, 0603
> 
> 3. GSkill Ripjaws 32GB kit (4 8gb dimms) 15-15-15-35 2400MHz XMP


1. Its probably Vcore you need to focus on for now - need to ensure its stable as possible.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> As writers of the BIOS
> Why don't you guys release a bios general guide (overclocking guidelines)
> Mentioning what everything does in relation to other stuff (With equations that relates them)
> And mentioning what is the max and safe.
> 
> Also how do the WS compare to the R5E in terms of overclockability?
> Thanks


There is already a basic OC expectations and method guideline in the first post of this thread (and there is another in the ASUS X99 Official thread as a downloadable PDF that many people keep missing). A simple UEFI guide for people that need hand-holding through the basics will follow in due course. I do this for every generation.

R5E vs WS : About the same on air/water cooling. Memory clocking and cache, R5E will have an advantage in places.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try installing the latest version of Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility and then attempt to install TurboV again.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&keyword=xtu


thanks, will try when I get home.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks, will try when I get home.


i tried and success.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is already a basic OC expectations and method guideline in the first post of this thread (and there is another in the ASUS X99 Official thread as a downloadable PDF that many people keep missing). A simple UEFI guide for people that need hand-holding through the basics will follow in due course. I do this for every generation.


Thanks.
Subbed to that thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> R5E vs WS : About the same on air/water cooling. Memory clocking and cache, R5E will have an advantage in *places*.


What are those places?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks.
> Subbed to that thread.
> What are those places?


Why don't you tell me what's important to you instead?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

posted in the other thread. Probably more appropriate here as it is the RVE that I am using.

When using the lowest slot and a M.2 drive, if you select M.2 it states that both can be used at the same time.

From the bios:

"If M.2 is chosen, the M.2 slot will always be active and the PCIx8_4 slot default to a max of X4 speed".

I dont think the Asus Xonar uses more than X1 speed.

I cannot use the X1 slot due to the Titan back plate getting in the way. The other spare slots, are not really accessible due to the water block connector

I appreciate EVERYTHING in life is a compromise, including motherboard features and design. Can we CONFIRM that the PCIx8_4 slot definitely is isolated when using the M.2 slot please.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

Following your advice, I simply set 45 on all cores and 1.30V, it booted into windows 8.1 without any problems, CPUID was showing x45









Hopefully promising









Cheers

Rob


----------



## g0th2000

Hi All,

I have joined in because I am also suffering from no audio when running a Xonar STX on a RVE







, my set-up:

Windows 8.1 64-bit
5960X
780GTX SLI (in PCIE_X16_1 and PCIE_X16_2).
On board audio disabled
Xonar powered by molex/floppy (power checked with voltmeter).
Xonar set to default audio device in windows.

I have tried the Xonar in PCIE_X8_2, PCIE_X4_1, PCIE_X8_4 and by removing one of the 780's in PCIE_X1_1, with the same result in each case - driver installs fine, card relays click when changing output etc, but no sound is produced.

Suspiciously the spectrum analyzer in audio center stays flat- it's like data cannot even be sent to the card (DMA problem?). Also Foobar2000 won't even start playing if the Xonar is selected as an output device, VLC fills it's logs with 'playback too late' warnings.

Any suggestions are welcome









Cheers,

Jon


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why don't you tell me what's important to you instead?


For custom watercooling i don't want the motherboard to be the overclock bottleneck.
I want to reach as high as possible on custom water. but also care for reliability and the ability to freely choose which PCI-E slot that i use.

I also would like to know the difference in terms of overclock-ability between the boards regardless of my preferences.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> For custom watercooling i don't want the motherboard to be the overclock bottleneck.
> I want to reach as high as possible on custom water. but also care for reliability and the ability to freely choose which PCI-E slot that i use.
> 
> I also would like to know the difference in terms of overclock-ability between the boards regardless of my preferences.


On water cooling the motherboard has zero chance of being the bottleneck, your cooling is the only thing holding you back.

You will learn much more about OC in general if you try to do it yourself instead of looking for guidance to all your questions.

Use the "guide" at the beginning of the thread and do some bios exploring and testing, you'll get much more out of the experience.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> On water cooling the motherboard has zero chance of being the bottleneck, your cooling is the only thing holding you back.
> 
> You will learn much more about OC in general if you try to do it yourself instead of looking for guidance to all your questions.
> 
> Use the "guide" at the beginning of the thread and do some bios exploring and testing, you'll get much more out of the experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> *I also would like to know the difference in terms of overclock-ability between the boards regardless of my preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*


well... unless you plan on going sub-zero or LN2, the Deluxe and RVE will do just about the same. Then- it comes down to your CPU sample and "ability". See some OCs here


----------



## Chris123NT

@Raja, just wanted to thank you for your help, since I did the reset, plugged in the EZ_Plug and upped the vcore a smidge I haven't had a spontaneous reboot yet. Knock wood of course.

This weekend I am going to try and go for 4.2, hope i can get there with this CPU. I should buy the intel tuning plan this way if I fry the darn thing maybe I'll get a better one


----------



## EmberV

I finally got my build up and running and installed Windows. I did all updates, took a disk image and decided to install AI Suite 3 to see how crap it was. After installing, I did the "5-way optimization" @ 4.0GHz, it should work, right? We have all probably seen those videos with JJ showing how great it is. Wrong. It sets the XMP profile for your RAM to whatever the highest it can go, in my case, 3000MHz and that in turn sets the strap at 125MHz. My system didn't want to boot, but my batch is probably also crap so who knows.

Needless to say I secure erased my SSD and am restoring the disk image now to get that POS off my system.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> @Raja, just wanted to thank you for your help, since I did the reset, plugged in the EZ_Plug and upped the vcore a smidge I haven't had a spontaneous reboot yet. Knock wood of course.
> 
> This weekend I am going to try and go for 4.2, hope i can get there with this CPU. I should buy the intel tuning plan this way if I fry the darn thing maybe I'll get a better one


Very good - well done. I suspected it was Vcore.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> I finally got my build up and running and installed Windows. I did all updates, took a disk image and decided to install AI Suite 3 to see how crap it was. After installing, I did the "5-way optimization" @ 4.0GHz, it should work, right? We have all probably seen those videos with JJ showing how great it is. Wrong. It sets the XMP profile for your RAM to whatever the highest it can go, in my case, 3000MHz and that in turn sets the strap at 125MHz. My system didn't want to boot, but my batch is probably also crap so who knows.
> 
> Needless to say I secure erased my SSD and am restoring the disk image now to get that POS off my system.


We're updating it to cap XMP, there will be an update for that. Should be fine after that.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just realized my cooler of choice might not fit due to its size. And I really don't want to go water cooling unless necessary....

Motherboard:
Asus Rampage V Extreme

CPU-Cooler:
Cryorig R1 Ultimate


----------



## Alatar

Got mine













Still no memory though.


----------



## Kimir

Nice family picture!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Congrats man!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice family picture!


I thought about including my ROG commando as well but couldn't figure out a way to make it look good in the pic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congrats man!


Feels good man, getting X99 mobos and DDR4 has been an absolute pain over here.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no memory though.


batch is 20~~

20c104

good luck to you~


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I thought about including my ROG commando as well but couldn't figure out a way to make it look good in the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good man, getting X99 mobos and DDR4 has been an absolute pain over here.


Definitely! CPUs and boards are in stock but no memory anywhere.







I got my RVE very quickly though.

I have 2x4 GB Crucial to get the system started (hopefully), but I had to grab a basic G.Skill Ripjaws4 2133 4x4 kit from Sweden as I've been waiting for my 3000 kit for two weeks already.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Lucky those who live in Sweden. Motherboards, processors and memory kits a plenty here.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no memory though.


Thought you were getting a Giga..?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thought you were getting a Giga..?


RVE got here first. I did have a SOC Force ordered as well.


----------



## carlhil2

I doubt that you really care about that now, that RVE looks boss, as I pine away with the Deluxe that has a faulty ram slot, MC has sold out, so, I have to either wait til they get more in, or, order from somewhere else and just get my loot back from MC in the meantime..


----------



## Tobarus

Hi everyone,

I should have the Extreme V arriving on my doorstep in a couple of days (loved the IV).

Can anyone clarify this:
I keep seeing everywhere that the Extreme V's PCIE slots are ALL x16, yet on Asus's website this doesn't seem the case?

It seems like the X99-E WS's PCIE slots are all x16, but according to what I read, the Extreme V's aren't? This seems a bit disappointing seeing how for my next x99 build, money is no object, but why handicap the "top end" board?

Any confirmation or insight on this? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## jm600rr

Newegg got some Samsung XP941 M.2 256GB in stock for $250. Just ordered one to try out. Should hold me off till the NVMe m.2 start rolling out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobarus*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I should have the Extreme V arriving on my doorstep in a couple of days (loved the IV).
> 
> Can anyone clarify this:
> I keep seeing everywhere that the Extreme V's PCIE slots are ALL x16, yet on Asus's website this doesn't seem the case?
> 
> It seems like the X99-E WS's PCIE slots are all x16, but according to what I read, the Extreme V's aren't? This seems a bit disappointing seeing how for my next x99 build, money is no object, but why handicap the "top end" board?
> 
> Any confirmation or insight on this? Thanks a bunch!!


With the RVE the number of lanes available is determined by the number of lanes on the CPU.

The X99-E WS uses a PLX chip to multiply the lanes. This has pros and cons from an outright performance perspective - hence most boards are not built that way. Boards like the WS are meant for people that favor heavy parallel workloads on GPUs and or multiple storage cards used in tandem. Not necessarily a gaming centric usage model. The RVE is tailored for gamers and overclockers - a market that usually favors native PCIe performance.


----------



## Skywalka456

Anyone has any problem with G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, ?

It's not on QVL list and every time i reboots my computer it would stuck with debug code 79 for 5-10 mins+ to get to the POST Asus ROG logo.

So i have to do the hard reset and it would shutdown/power down immediately then it would start up properly and go right to the windows within 30 seconds?

It 's just start to happen like this after using it for a day with XMP setting and now whatever default setting for RAM or CPU it would not matter, it's just stuck at black screen after reboot and would not go to the POST and show debug code 79 that related to CSM initialization issue.

Hard reset fixed the issue but i have to reinstalled LAN Ethernet Network card every time i entered the windows

There are also issues with my EVGA GTX 690 that it could not starts up many game like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, Watchdog, it would freeze and show me the error message from Nvidia said that "Driver stopped working responding and has recovered" My nvidia driver is version 340.52 WQHL.

It's probably related to compatibility issues with this x99 board. Like my Creative soundcard also did not even get detected. But game in SLI is serious business for me, i have to set those game for single-GPU to make it works.

I emailed Asus before and they told me that R5E only supported G.skill F4-3000C16Q-16GRR not F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, wth only one timing stepping down and would not work properly.

And i can't even find anywhere in the world that sell G.skill F4-3000C16Q-16GRR version. So i told Asus to release the new bios that support this memory XMP, because it would helps fix the issue, i have a feeling about this memory XMP that is not support by R5E, so the board is just trying to test stability every time i reboots that memory is going to work. and it took very very long time at black screen...

On the bright side my i75960x cpu can overclocked to 4.5ghz with 1.4v and 4g cache with 1.3v and i have to push my cpu input to 1.9v to make it stable on prime95 but i only tested it for 30mins. max temp was like 80c on H105 liquid cooling.

Anyway if anyone has similar problem with G.skill ram please let me know, so i'm not the only one here and maybe i should wait for Asus to release the new bios support for my XMP memory setting that it would helps reboot pass "black screen" very quickly.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Anyone has any problem with G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, ?
> 
> It's not on QVL list and every time i reboots my computer it would stuck with debug code 79 for 5-10 mins+ to get to the POST Asus ROG logo.


Hello

Try increasing SA voltage to 1.00V. May also need to loosen the primary timings a bit. 3000MHz memory speed is not guaranteed. This type of overclock is dependent on what the IMC of the individual CPU is capable of.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobarus*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I should have the Extreme V arriving on my doorstep in a couple of days (loved the IV).
> 
> Can anyone clarify this:
> I keep seeing everywhere that the Extreme V's PCIE slots are ALL x16, yet on Asus's website this doesn't seem the case?
> 
> It seems like the X99-E WS's PCIE slots are all x16, but according to what I read, the Extreme V's aren't? This seems a bit disappointing seeing how for my next x99 build, money is no object, but why handicap the "top end" board?
> 
> Any confirmation or insight on this? Thanks a bunch!!


Hello

I'm not sure why this type of info is such a mystery. The answers to most all questions can be found in the motherboard's manual.

R5E


X99E-WS


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With the RVE the number of lanes available is determined by the number of lanes on the CPU.
> 
> The X99-E WS uses a PLX chip to multiply the lanes. This has pros and cons from an outright performance perspective - hence most boards are not built that way. Boards like the WS are meant for people that favor heavy parallel workloads on GPUs and or multiple storage cards used in tandem. Not necessarily a gaming centric usage model. The RVE is tailored for gamers and overclockers - a market that usually favors native PCIe performance.


Love it when a rep says something that clears up many misunderstandings!

Just like the OC guide for the x99. That doc really helped. Thanks for sticking around and helping us out!


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Anyone has any problem with G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, ?
> 
> It's not on QVL list and every time i reboots my computer it would stuck with debug code 79 for 5-10 mins+ to get to the POST Asus ROG logo.
> 
> So i have to do the hard reset and it would shutdown/power down immediately then it would start up properly and go right to the windows within 30 seconds?
> 
> It 's just start to happen like this after using it for a day with XMP setting and now whatever default setting for RAM or CPU it would not matter, it's just stuck at black screen after reboot and would not go to the POST and show debug code 79 that related to CSM initialization issue.
> 
> Hard reset fixed the issue but i have to reinstalled LAN Ethernet Network card every time i entered the windows
> 
> There are also issues with my EVGA GTX 690 that it could not starts up many game like Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, Watchdog, it would freeze and show me the error message from Nvidia said that "Driver stopped working responding and has recovered" My nvidia driver is version 340.52 WQHL.
> 
> It's probably related to compatibility issues with this x99 board. Like my Creative soundcard also did not even get detected. But game in SLI is serious business for me, i have to set those game for single-GPU to make it works.
> 
> I emailed Asus before and they told me that R5E only supported G.skill F4-3000C16Q-16GRR not F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, wth only one timing stepping down and would not work properly.
> 
> And i can't even find any where in the world that sell G.skill F4-3000C16Q-16GRR version. So i told Asus to release the new bios that support this memory XMP, because it would helps fix the issue, i have a feeling about this memory XMP that is not support by R5E, so the board is just trying to test stability every time i reboots that memory is going to work. and it took very very long time at black screen...
> 
> On the bright side my i75960x cpu can overclocked to 4.5ghz with 1.4v and 4g cache with 1.3v and i have to push my cpu input to 1.9v to make it stable on prime95 but i only tested it for 30mins. max temp was like 80c on H105 liquid cooling.
> 
> Anyway if anyone has similar problem with G.skill ram please let me know, so i'm not the only one here and maybe i should wait for Asus to release the new bios support for my XMP memory setting that it would helps reboot pass "black screen" very quickly.


Really? Cuz pretty sure on gskill page it shows RVE as a compatible kit specifically for this kit model. I have the 2666 version and just ordered the 3000 kit for my RVE. Should work fine. It's most likely another variable causing issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm using the gskill 3000c15 4x4 kit, no problems... well that aren't due to a setting or two of my making.









runs @ 3200 strap 100 fine, but vsa needed seems a bit high (like 0.9 or more)

say... what's a "safe" limit on VSA? (eg, "stay below xxxmV")


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Try increasing SA voltage to 1.00V. May also need to loosen the primary timings a bit. 3000MHz memory speed is not guaranteed. This type of overclock is dependent on what the IMC of the individual CPU is capable of.


I did try increasing each voltage before and still has the same problems, reducing to default 2133 and increase it to cl20 and also try load raw profile still does not fix code 79 problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Really? Cuz pretty sure on gskill page it shows RVE as a compatible kit specifically for this kit model. I have the 2666 version and just ordered the 3000 kit for my RVE. Should work fine. It's most likely another variable causing issues.


Well i was pretty sure it would support this infamous expensive motherboard but Asus support says it was not in their QVL and told me to test a new memory, i'm sure that will work...

I have found another problem when my computer went to sleep after 1 hour according to power management, it would not wake up and can not restart or boot up again after hard reset or safeboot, memtest.

So i have to use CMOS button on the back of motherboard and force switch to the bios my windows went to sleep to resuming windows, So here discovered another bug for Asus to fix.


----------



## krulin_m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I did try increasing each voltage before and still has the same problems, reducing to default 2133 and increase it to cl20 and also try load raw profile still does not fix code 79 problem.
> Well i was pretty sure it would support this infamous expensive motherboard but Asus support says it was not in their QVL and told me to test a new memory, i'm sure that will work...
> 
> I have found another problem when my computer went to sleep after 1 hour according to power management, it would not wake up and can not restart or boot up again after hard reset or safeboot, memtest.
> 
> So i have to use CMOS button on the back of motherboard and force switch to the bios my windows went to sleep to resuming windows, So here discovered another bug for Asus to fix.


Have you tested all of the sticks to make sure one isn't faulty, or that maybe one of the slots isn't faulty? I know when RAM has issues it can cause some really off the wall errors, etc.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

can you help me?

usually

which proper ratio of proccessor cache???

40? 41?
42?

thank you..

A


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm using the gskill 3000c15 4x4 kit, no problems... well that aren't due to a setting or two of my making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs @ 3200 strap 100 fine, but vsa needed seems a bit high (like 0.9 or more)
> 
> say... what's a "safe" limit on VSA? (eg, "stay below xxxmV")


I told you to start at 1V last night twice my friend - so not sure why 0.9V is concerning you as "high". I don't use more than 1.15V, most CPUs don't like that anyway.

It also says this in the OC guide PDF:

• VCCSA helps stabilize the processor's memory controller. For the most part our auto rules will scale fine for most CPU/memory combinations. Some samples may need manual adjustment. Maximum we have needed to use is 1.15V. Some samples do not respond well to anything over 1.05V - such CPUs usually overclock memory fine even though they prefer lower voltage. There are also times where lower voltage can be more stable than higher voltage, as we are dealing with signal IO - experiment!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I told you to start at 1V last night twice my friend - so not sure why 0.9V is concerning you as "high". I *don't use more than 1.15V, most CPUs don't like that anywa*y.


that's what I was looking for Bro! Thanks. I'm not ignoring your guidance, i'm just cautious in pushing voltages. like they say, "the first guys on the beach at Normandy weren't the ones celebrating in Paris".


----------



## [email protected]

Well you have a cautious person giving you cautious advice


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you have a cautious person giving you cautious advice


can you help me?

usually

which proper ratio of proccessor cache???

40? 41?
42?

thank you..


----------



## Alatar

What do you mean by proper ratio?

Higher is better but you should take core freq over cache pretty much every time if possible.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krulin_m*
> 
> Have you tested all of the sticks to make sure one isn't faulty, or that maybe one of the slots isn't faulty? I know when RAM has issues it can cause some really off the wall errors, etc.


Yeah i did try all the red slot and all work individually, double, triple and quad channel and none of my memory stick is broken. I did try the black slot but it would not boot so that's suppose to be for when you put 8 dim stick of rams.

I try CSAV from 0.9 to 1.15 and none work pass 79 except hard reset to pass that.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

thank you.

core freq is 45..4.5ghz

proper cashe ratio??


----------



## Alatar

As high as you can get.

But push the cpu frequency as as far as it can go first. Only start increasing cache multi once you've reached your max CPU freq. (assuming your cache is reasonable to begin with and not something like x20 that is).


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As high as you can get.
> 
> But push the cpu frequency as as far as it can go first. Only start increasing cache multi once you've reached your max CPU freq. (assuming your cache is reasonable to begin with and not something like x20 that is).


thanks you so.much...


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I told you to start at 1V last night twice my friend - so not sure why 0.9V is concerning you as "high". I don't use more than 1.15V, most CPUs don't like that anyway.
> 
> It also says this in the OC guide PDF:
> 
> • VCCSA helps stabilize the processor's memory controller. For the most part our auto rules will scale fine for most CPU/memory combinations. Some samples may need manual adjustment. Maximum we have needed to use is 1.15V. Some samples do not respond well to anything over 1.05V - such CPUs usually overclock memory fine even though they prefer lower voltage. There are also times where lower voltage can be more stable than higher voltage, as we are dealing with signal IO - experiment!


Yes please read the OC doc guys!! It helps a lot!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Yes please read the OC doc guys!! It helps a lot!


----------



## Baasha

@Raja

Is there going to be a RVE "Black Edition"?

It's tempting but I think I'll stick to the X99-WS - going to be coming from an ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer X58 MoBo!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @Raja
> 
> Is there going to be a RVE "Black Edition"?
> 
> It's tempting but I think I'll stick to the X99-WS - going to be coming from an ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer X58 MoBo!


No plans for it yet.


----------



## nwkrep82

I'm currently having ram issues on this board. I'm using G.SKILL Value 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2400 F4-2400C15Q-16GNT. When I run all 4 sticks, my computer won't post (the RAM LED is lit). If I hit the 'mem ok', it'll post (have to hit F1). I then can go into the bios. The bios only sees 12GB ram. I check the speed in the bios, and all the ram reports fine except slot B1. It shows no name or speed, just serial number of whatever is in that slot. I've swapped all the ram around. They all report fine, except whatever is in slot B1. If I don't put any ram in that slot, the computer boots fine. This is the second set of this ram I've tried...all the same result.

I've even tried a different 5960x...same result. I thinking I should just RMA the board (but Newegg has none in stock).

Anyone with input?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I'm currently having ram issues on this board. I'm using G.SKILL Value 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2400 F4-2400C15Q-16GNT. When I run all 4 sticks, my computer won't post (the RAM LED is lit). If I hit the 'mem ok', it'll post (have to hit F1). I then can go into the bios. The bios only sees 12GB ram. I check the speed in the bios, and all the ram reports fine except slot B1. It shows no name or speed, just serial number of whatever is in that slot. I've swapped all the ram around. They all report fine, expect whatever is in slot B1. If I don't put any ram in that slot, the computer boots fine. This is the second set of this ram I've tried...all the same result.
> 
> I've even tried a different 5960x...same result. I thinking I should just RMA the board (but Newegg has none in stock).
> 
> Anyone with input?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had this issue momentarily. I had 16gb but bios only showed approx 12gb. It wasn't reading one of the dimms correctly. Found it by checking asus spd in tools and swapped a few dimms around and reseated everything. Worked since then.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No plans for it yet.


what about the rampage v gene ?


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I had this issue momentarily. I had 16gb but bios only showed approx 12gb. It wasn't reading one of the dimms correctly. Found it by checking asus spd in tools and swapped a few dimms around and reseated everything. Worked since then.


I've been swapping and reseating ram like a mad man...still no luck. I'll try again once I get home from work. It's definitely driving me crazy. LOL.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I've been swapping and reseating ram like a mad man...still no luck. I'll try again once I get home from work. It's definitely driving me crazy. LOL.


Check the pins on the ram. Try an air duster and spray the dimm slots. I assume you also installed them with the correct configuration as load out in the manual?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I'm currently having ram issues on this board. I'm using G.SKILL Value 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2400 F4-2400C15Q-16GNT. When I run all 4 sticks, my computer won't post (the RAM LED is lit). If I hit the 'mem ok', it'll post (have to hit F1). I then can go into the bios. The bios only sees 12GB ram. I check the speed in the bios, and all the ram reports fine except slot B1. It shows no name or speed, just serial number of whatever is in that slot. I've swapped all the ram around. They all report fine, except whatever is in slot B1. If I don't put any ram in that slot, the computer boots fine. This is the second set of this ram I've tried...all the same result.
> 
> I've even tried a different 5960x...same result. I thinking I should just RMA the board (but Newegg has none in stock).
> 
> Anyone with input?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had the exact same problem with an ES board and older bios, I ended up flashing to the newest bios which I think is 0603 and the slot came back and is working normally again.


----------



## [email protected]

Checking cpu socket and reseating cpu can help as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what about the rampage v gene ?


No plans for that either.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No plans for that either.


rampage v formula?

since were on the topic.


----------



## [email protected]

Don't know, platform will be around for a while so we will see.


----------



## tistou77

hello

Someone could put a screen AIDA64 (Computer / Sensor) to see temperatures PCH, etc ... and I thought I saw a screen with the temperature of the VRM

Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't know, platform will be around for a while so we will see.


cool, i was just wondering if it was already in the works but i guess this confirms that its not and that it could possibly launch some time later


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No plans for that either.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't know, platform will be around for a while so we will see.


thats a better answer







. i guess that applys to my question also.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> hello
> 
> Someone could put a screen AIDA64 (Computer / Sensor) to see temperatures PCH, etc ... and I thought I saw a screen with the temperature of the VRM
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20#post_22831420


----------



## axiumone

Quick question. Does this board use the crap asmedia usb controllers like all other other asus boards?


----------



## Gunslinger.

New bios out - 0702


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.6ghz



5960x4.7ghz fs

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2709101

i want to change new 5960x


----------



## jm600rr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New bios out - 0702


Thanks!! I can finally disable wifi and Bluetooth in the bios and it works. LOL.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New bios out - 0702


I tested this one and couldn't overclock my cpu to 4.5ghz with my old bios setting, and experience reboot problem that would stuck at debug 79 with everything at stock for cpu/ram.

So i rolled back to 603 for now.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.6ghz
> 
> 5960x4.7ghz fs
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2709101
> 
> i want to change new 5960x


upgrade to cinebench r15 like everyone else.. otherwise the numbers don't match up


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> Thanks!! I can finally disable wifi and Bluetooth in the bios and it works. LOL.


Oh LOL glad to know I'm not nuts. I was wondering why I still had the wireless controller showing up in my device manager meanwhile I had it disabled in the bios.


----------



## centvalny

4.8Ghz uncore with cpu on single stage cooler -20C~10C core temp.



http://imgur.com/N6VhHRD





http://imgur.com/4ezTIMu


----------



## Alatar

Single stage was made by? And tuned for what wattage?


----------



## centvalny

runmc @ XS


----------



## Lonestar166

Greetings all. Has anybody in Toronto Canada area been able to locate the RVE? I am sitting here with all the parts for a new build but no friggin motherboard yet. Grrrr.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/200_20#post_22831420


it's your screen I saw (VRM), it's very good that Asus is finally set the temperature of the VRM

You would have a "complete" screen with the PCH, etc ...

Thanks


----------



## Tobarus

Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.

However to reiterate, precisely why the question came up is because of the user's manual/Asus's website.

I was reading (including youtube videos with JJ) that all the slots are x16, but the manual/website says contrary. I guess obviously info direct from the source (ie - Asus) wins....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why this type of info is such a mystery. The answers to most all questions can be found in the motherboard's manual.
> 
> R5E
> 
> 
> X99E-WS


----------



## Alatar

With the rampage out of the red slots #1 and 3# are electrical x16 and #2 and #4 are electrical x8.

Black slot is wired for x8 as well.


----------



## Ftruck

Still seems weird that the rampage runs at x16/x8/x8 in tri-sli whilst basically every other x99 board including Asus's own deluxe runs at x16/x16/x8.


----------



## [email protected]

R5E is wired to be 4-way SLI capable.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Finally back home from a business trip. I had a box of this sitting outside my apartment door for almost a week. +1 for good neighbors right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> it's your screen I saw (VRM), it's very good that Asus is finally set the temperature of the VRM
> 
> You would have a "complete" screen with the PCH, etc ...
> 
> Thanks


\
don't have one handy, but will include it next time. btw, PCH stays cool.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> don't have one handy, but will include it next time. btw, PCH stays cool.


Ok thanks


----------



## Tec Savy

Looking forward to your reply.







Please do update us how it works.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally back home from a business trip. I had a box of this sitting outside my apartment door for almost a week. +1 for good neighbors right?


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Finally back home from a business trip. I had a box of this sitting outside my apartment door for almost a week. +1 for good neighbors right?


Is that Corsair platinum 2800 mhz or 3200-3300+, I'm wonder if anyone can get super 3300mhz bus model?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Is that Corsair platinum 2800 mhz or 3200-3300+, I'm wonder if anyone can get super 3300mhz bus model?


looks like 2666.


----------



## tistou77

The 2666 is ok to 3200mhz 16-18-18 and 1.35v?
I saw for 2800, I believe, but I didn't think for 2666

Someone an idea / info If there will Koolance waterblock for this RVE?
I expect to know to pass to the X99


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Greetings all. Has anybody in Toronto Canada area been able to locate the RVE? I am sitting here with all the parts for a new build but no friggin motherboard yet. Grrrr.


The only online retailers offering it so far are memory express, newegg and ncix but they are all out of stock or back ordered.
i pre-ordered mine from newegg which is the cheapest at $529 + 13% Ontario tax which came to $600.
I called newegg several times and they don't know when it will be in stock.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> R5E is wired to be 4-way SLI capable.


do you think deluxe will be better option for 3 card set up?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> The only online retailers offering it so far are memory express, newegg and ncix but they are all out of stock or back ordered.
> i pre-ordered mine from newegg which is the cheapest at $529 + 13% Ontario tax which came to $600.
> I called newegg several times and they don't know when it will be in stock.


Thanks marc0053. I also have seen it listed as "out of stock"
at the online retailers you have mentioned. I noticed today Amazon.com says on their website available October 3rd. No listing on Amazon.ca http://www.amazon.com/RAMPAGE-EXTREME-Extended-Motherboard-2011-V3/dp/B00N1QKUQO
I spoke to Canada Computers this week and they said the board is now showing in their system but they have no idea as to when they will get some in stock.
I find this very frustrating, to say the least as I have been sitting here since launch day with the 5960X and 32 gigs of Corsair 2800MHz ram, and all the other stuff needed for a new build, and no bloody motherboard. I really am happy for everybody that managed to get the board, but on the other hand I am totally pissed at Asus.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally back home from a business trip. I had a box of this sitting outside my apartment door for almost a week. +1 for good neighbors right?


You are indeed a very lucky person. Hopefully you remember your neighbour at Christmas time.


----------



## AndreTM

Hi guys, my RVE is coming to my house the next tuesday








I'm undecided between these 2 RAM kits:

1) G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Red 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 PC4-24000 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35V
2) Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R) 16-18-18-36 @ 1.2V

At the moment I can't find the second and, as I can see, It looks faster than the Corsair.
Do you think that the Corsair kit can reach the same frequency with the same timings @ 1.35V?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Hi guys, my RVE is coming to my house the next tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm undecided between these 2 RAM kits:
> 
> 1) G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Red 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 PC4-24000 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35V
> 2) Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2800MHz C16 Memory Kit - Red (CMK16GX4M4A2800C16R) 16-18-18-36 @ 1.2V
> 
> At the moment I can't find the second and, as I can see, It looks faster than the Corsair.
> Do you think that the Corsair kit can reach the same frequency with the same timings @ 1.35V?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The corsair kit probably can reach it, mine does, but the g skill will probably be able to run even faster/tighter.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> Thanks!! I can finally disable wifi and Bluetooth in the bios and it works. LOL.


Note about this new bios: just saw where Shamino says "RAM multis >2400 are not working, to be fixed soon."


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The corsair kit probably can reach it, mine does, but the g skill will probably be able to run even faster/tighter.


Thanks for your reply mate








Which are your timings @3000 with the Corsair kit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Note about this new bios: just saw where Shamino says "RAM multis >2400 are not working, to fixed soon."


will wait until it shows up on the asus site... hopefully with the intel memory patch?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Thanks for your reply mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which are your timings @3000 with the Corsair kit?


15-15-15-35-1T, but I haven't played around with it too much.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will wait until it shows up on the asus site... hopefully with the intel memory patch?


Is Shamino working also on this motherboard? I read few months ago that he left ASUS..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 15-15-15-35-1T, but I haven't played around with it too much.


Thanks again!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Is Shamino working also on this motherboard? I read few months ago that he left ASUS..
> Thanks again!


He took a short sabbatical but is now back to work.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> He took a short sabbatical but is now back to work.


Awesome!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> He took a short sabbatical but is now back to work.










+1


----------



## xarot

Hey guys,

I posted this at XS, but then the site crashed again for the rest of the day and my question vanished...so maybe I try here then.









I ordered some G.Skill 4x4 2133 Ripjaws4 RAM for this board as nothing else is available at the moment for me. Any idea what IC that kit might use? Are all R4s Hynix or something else too in the mix?

Btw very nice that Shamino is back.


----------



## EmberV

I got 4.5GHz @ 1.30v on batch 3422B903, an "average" CPU according to the ASUS docs. Was able to take it to 4.6GHz @ 1.35v stable but unhappy with the temps I was getting. For an 24/7 runner, I'm happy with the speed and temps at 1.30v. Playing with the RAM now, have it at 2400MHz at everything else on auto. Strap is 100MHz. I'm running AIDA64 stress now. Also tesed Cinebench and passed.

Any other tips? This is my first time attempting overclocking and only really have the ASUS docs and other's forum posts to read.


----------



## [email protected]

4.5 at 1.3 is good. Would settle there or see if clocking down a ratio saves you considerable voltage.


----------



## EmberV

@Raja it wasn't stable on ASUS Realbench, went to 4.5GHz @ 1.35v with 2666MHz RAM @ 1.35v as well, still 100MHz stap. Realbench seems to be running happy, max core temp is just peaking at 70*C. I'll play with the voltage or push it up to 4.6GHz and see if it's stable there after I'm satisfied this is stable.

EDIT: Not 100% stable either, going down to 4.4GHz @ 1.30v with stock 2133MHz RAM.
EDIT2: Stable at 4.4GHz @ 1.30v, playing with RAM now.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> I got 4.5GHz @ 1.30v on batch 3422B903, an "average" CPU according to the ASUS docs. Was able to take it to 4.6GHz @ 1.35v stable but unhappy with the temps I was getting. For an 24/7 runner, I'm happy with the speed and temps at 1.30v. Playing with the RAM now, have it at 2400MHz at everything else on auto. Strap is 100MHz. I'm running AIDA64 stress now. Also tesed Cinebench and passed.
> 
> Any other tips? This is my first time attempting overclocking and only really have the ASUS docs and other's forum posts to read.


Same batch as I have, run the x264 benchmark and Intel XTU stress. My CPU wouldn't make it through those but was passing AIDA earlier in the week. Tuned things in with those and I need 1.35 to have a perfectly stable 4.4 GHz OC. B903 is without a doubt a below average chip, but it's not so horrible I want to throw it back to newegg bad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics <--- x264 stress test is in that guide. Also try ROG Realbench, another good one.


----------



## EmberV

@Chris123NT yep using Asus Realbench. Mine is only taking 1.3v for 4.4GHz. I've got RAM at 2666MHz and 1.35v now, doing Realbench to verify.


----------



## Boulard83

I'll enter the club guyz !

Asus Rampage V Extreme X99
Intel i7 5930K 6c/12t
Swiftech WCed
G.Skill 4x4gb DDR4 2400mhz
SLI 2x Zotac GTX 780 + Accelero Xtrem3
OS -> Toshiba Q 256gb
Games -> 2x Agility 4 256gb
Corsair HX850
Tecnofront HWD BenchTable

Incoming EVGA 1200 P2 PSU to make sure i dont run out of juice when benching,


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmberV*
> 
> @Chris123NT yep using Asus Realbench. Mine is only taking 1.3v for 4.4GHz. I've got RAM at 2666MHz and 1.35v now, doing Realbench to verify.


Do the x264 stress test, I had to up voltage to pass that, that's a VERY good test for finding stability issues.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello!
Been waiting for the Rampage V Extreme for 3 weeks, nowhere in Australia has the board in stock. Most say 1-2 weeks until available


----------



## Jpmboy

might find this useful

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112568


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Does the RVE have the 5-way calibration or auto tuning capability?


----------



## [email protected]

No it doesnt


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No it doesnt


Is this a technical limitation or it just hasn't been implemented.


----------



## [email protected]

Just not part of the feature set. Whether software or hardware I wouldn't hold your breath on this for x99 Rog boards any time soon.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Does the RVE have the 5-way calibration or auto tuning capability?


This is OCN, we don't need no stinkin' auto tuning


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys.

I have my system at 4.4G stable @ 1.30V

That was using a manual setting of 1.30V which remains the whole time. I want the volts to scale, so low when browsing etc. then ramp up when under load.

When I set a manual 1.30V the core frequency fluctuates but the voltage remains constant. I set the volts as a positive offset, not the volts AND the core frequency remain constant









What is required so that core frequency and volts change only when load dictates??

I did not disable and power saving features etc on the RVE bios.

Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have my system at 4.4G stable @ 1.30V
> 
> That was using a manual setting of 1.30V which remains the whole time. I want the volts to scale, so low when browsing etc. then ramp up when under load.
> 
> When I set a manual 1.30V the core frequency fluctuates but the voltage remains constant. I set the volts as a positive offset, not the volts AND the core frequency remain constant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is required so that core frequency and volts change only when load dictates??
> 
> I did not disable and power saving features etc on the RVE bios.
> 
> Sorry for the noob question.


Set the voltage mode to adaptive, and set the extra turbo voltage to your overclock voltage. Re-run your stability tests because you may have to offset boost the lower frequencies depending on your ram speed etc... And that offset counts against your final voltage, so if you need let's say .02 offset, you'll set your extra turbo voltage to .02 less than what you actually need.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Set the voltage mode to adaptive, and set the extra turbo voltage to your overclock voltage. Re-run your stability tests because you may have to offset boost the lower frequencies depending on your ram speed etc... And that offset counts against your final voltage, so if you need let's say .02 offset, you'll set your extra turbo voltage to .02 less than what you actually need.


Thank you Sir. Will give it a try


----------



## centvalny

Few runs with h20 uncore testing 0702 bios

uncore @ 4.1G



http://imgur.com/1lOahOT





http://imgur.com/88dF0XP



Uncore @ 4.3G



http://imgur.com/vfiXveg



4.42G



http://imgur.com/tPLcb6G


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi Guys,

Another noob question.

Do you have to use the 8 pin CPU power as default and then the 4 pin for extreme overclockling or can use one or the other??

My interpretation of the manual is that you can use either by itself or both as needed.

At the moment I am only using the 4 pin by itself. Would it help my overclock if I used both????


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Another noob question.
> 
> Do you have to use the 8 pin CPU power as default and then the 4 pin for extreme overclockling or can use one or the other??
> 
> My interpretation of the manual is that you can use either by itself or both as needed.
> 
> At the moment I am only using the 4 pin by itself. Would it help my overclock if I used both????


Use the 8pin at the very least, additional 4pin when doing extreme cooling and overclocks.

Don't chance using just the 4pin by itself, you'll melt the cable and plug with the heavy current.


----------



## Chris123NT

New Bios, I'll just directly quote Shamino:

This BIOS 0002 should fix the 125 strap with > 2400 dram ratio bug
https://www.mediafire.com/?z63ee3b1ef2bnjc

Dunno what's up with the weird version numbering but he posted this today.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Few runs with h20 uncore testing 0702 bios
> 
> uncore @ 4.1G
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1lOahOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/88dF0XP
> 
> 
> 
> Uncore @ 4.3G
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vfiXveg
> 
> 
> 
> 4.42G
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tPLcb6G


good example~!!!


----------



## Chris123NT

Just a note for anyone who tries that 0002 bios (which IS newer than 0702, confusing version numbering FTW?), XMP profiles seem to result in a 6d and no post. Both myself and a friend confirmed on 2 seperate boards. Setting memory manually works fine though.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Just a note for anyone who tries that 0002 bios (which IS newer than 0702, confusing version numbering FTW?), XMP profiles seem to result in a 6d and no post. Both myself and a friend confirmed on 2 seperate boards. Setting memory manually works fine though.


ok i will try....


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hey Guys,

I thought I had my Overclock stable. CPU seems ok 4.4Ghz @ 1.30V

Memory I had at 2666MHz @ 1.25V and 17-17-17-40 2T

Shutdown the system, restart and was locking up during boot.

Got the following errors:

F6
55
b6
61

With everything back at stock and defaults in bios reloaded I also am getting this frequently:

ad

What is the max Volts I can run on the memory??

For now it is Crucial basic 2133MHz 16-16-16-38 2T

Was ok during tests and even gaming. First cold boot this morning was also ok...........

**Everything back at stock and still locking up**









Cheers

Rob


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Guys I am having a REAL bad time with my system all of a sudden.

Now slow on boot and instead of showing "AA" when booted into windows it is now showing "40"

Had to change back to the 403, shipping bios, just to get into windows.

Think she is fubar


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Another error after booting "dE"

I have done a fresh install of windows. All out of ideas.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Guys I am having a REAL bad time with my system all of a sudden.
> 
> Now slow on boot and instead of showing "AA" when booted into windows it is now showing "40"
> 
> Had to change back to the 403, shipping bios, just to get into windows.
> 
> Think she is fubar


The 30 and 40 codes are shown if the system resumes from S3 or hibernate.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Another error after booting "dE"
> 
> I have done a fresh install of windows. All out of ideas.


You mean the system is hanging or it is working fine on the desktop? If the latter - stop worrying about these codes. They are normal from various BOOT scenarios.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You mean the system is hanging or it is working fine on the desktop? If the latter - stop worrying about these codes. They are normal from various BOOT scenarios.


All the previous codes: F6, 61, 55, bb and ad were generated when loading into windows (8.1)

Code dE after it loaded into windows.

Code 40 after it loaded into windows, but NOT from hibernate or sleep.

Normally when running ok, I see "AA"

System Specs:

RVE
5960X
Samsung XP941 M.2
Crucial basic 2133MHz DDR
2 x Nvidia GTX Titans
Custom water loop.
Windows 8.1
Nvidia 340.52
Bios 603 (again)

Everything is back at stock. Nothing overclocked.

This morning it was running "perfect", nothing untoward, smooth. Shut it down for a bit and then all the problems started.

THANK YOU for replying Raja, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> All the previous codes: F6, 61, 55, bb and ad were generated when loading into windows (8.1)
> 
> Code dE after it loaded into windows.
> 
> Code 40 after it loaded into windows, but NOT from hibernate or sleep.
> 
> Normally when running ok, I see "AA"
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> RVE
> 5960X
> Samsung XP941 M.2
> Crucial basic 2133MHz DDR
> 2 x Nvidia GTX Titans
> Custom water loop.
> Windows 8.1
> Nvidia 340.52
> Bios 603 (again)
> 
> Everything is back at stock. Nothing overclocked.
> 
> This morning it was running "perfect", nothing untoward, smooth. Shut it down for a bit and then all the problems started.
> 
> THANK YOU for replying Raja, I really appreciate it!!


These codes are normal. I dont think you realised which state the machine was in. This happens to MANY people. So I'd stop worrying about that part.

Focus on the instability and the code the machine hangs at without BOOTing. Anything it BOOTs with is fine - stop worrying about those codes, you 'll end up confusing yourself and others.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> These codes are normal. I dont think you realised which state the machine was in. This happens to MANY people. So I'd stop worrying about that part.
> 
> Focus on the instability and the code the machine hangs at without BOOTing. Anything it BOOTs with is fine - stop worrying about those codes, you 'll end up confusing yourself and others.


Sorry not sure I follow you. The system was hanging or locking up on the windows splash screen. Only way to continue was to press reset which would do the same thing again or power off completely.

The Q codes were the ones displayed at that point.

Not sure if it was a board instability (problem) or it was related to windows when it was starting to load into the OS.

Board is at stock now. Reinstalling everything. It was also doing that after resetting the bios to defaults. So not overclock related etc.

One of the codes displayed was 61 = NVRAM I think. Possible bios corruption??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Sorry not sure I follow you. The system was hanging or locking up on the windows splash screen. Only way to continue was to press reset which would do the same thing again or power off completely.
> 
> The Q codes were the ones displayed at that point.
> 
> Not sure if it was a board instability (problem) or it was related to windows when it was starting to load into the OS.
> 
> Board is at stock now. Reinstalling everything. It was also doing that after resetting the bios to defaults. So not overclock related etc.
> 
> One of the codes displayed was 61 = NVRAM I think. Possible bios corruption??


If it is reinstalling everything now then leave it at stock for a while to do so. When you are sure it is stable there, then can think about gradual OC.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it is reinstalling everything now then leave it at stock for a while to do so. When you are sure it is stable there, then can think about gradual OC.


Raja,

Thank you very much for the replies.

Re-Installed windows 8.1 etc. So far it is behaving itself at stock. Will see how that goes for a while.

Any updates regarding bios on RVE?? Just curious.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## [email protected]

There will be updates as needed. 0002 (beta build) is the latest. Next public build will be based off that or that with the public naming convention.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There will be updates as needed. 0002 (beta build) is the latest. Next public build will be based off that or that with the public naming convention.


i tried that bios and it did save the setting but it always boot with default setting. But hey it's just demo bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Thank you very much for the replies.
> 
> Re-Installed windows 8.1 etc. So far it is behaving itself at stock. Will see how that goes for a while.
> 
> Any updates regarding bios on RVE?? Just curious.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Did your DRAM led was shining red while u were stuck at windows splash screen with debug code 61?

I would think that your RAM is dying, probably consider replacement soon.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> All the previous codes: F6, 61, 55, bb and ad were generated when loading into windows (8.1)
> 
> Code dE after it loaded into windows.
> 
> Code 40 after it loaded into windows, but NOT from hibernate or sleep.
> 
> Normally when running ok, I see "AA"
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> RVE
> 5960X
> Samsung XP941 M.2
> Crucial basic 2133MHz DDR
> 2 x Nvidia GTX Titans
> Custom water loop.
> Windows 8.1
> Nvidia 340.52
> Bios 603 (again)
> 
> Everything is back at stock. Nothing overclocked.
> 
> This morning it was running "perfect", nothing untoward, smooth. Shut it down for a bit and then all the problems started.
> 
> THANK YOU for replying Raja, I really appreciate it!!


Disable hybrid shutdown, that's why you're seeing the 40 in windows instead of AA.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

0002 bios good?


----------



## tuxmask75

Hey guys, My first post here,
Anyhow, just wondering if I'm alone in that Asus Xonar Essence STX does not seem to work with the R5E board.
to make sure the sound card worked I installed it in 2 other motherboards after the R5E. had no issues. ( the issue im seeing is that there is no sound in windows even though everything checks out as it should.

things I've attempted:
moved card around all slots, tested power cable, made sure the device was working properly in device manager, set sound card as default device in play back devices,
disabled onboard soundcard, hell I didn't even install onboard soundcard drivers. later on I installed sound drivers for the onboard sound and onboard sound worked , but the stx still didn't output any sound, and yes I've even changed the analog out between settings such as headphones and speakers ect.

5960X CPU
EVGA GTX titan Super Clocked
F4-3000C15Q-16GRR ( I seem to get the cold boot with this memory when overclocking and have to power cycle, after boot success everything is smooth and stable with every test I toss at this rig)


----------



## Breit

Any full cover waterblocks out there (or at least announced) for the RVE?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New bios out - 0702


Why is the RVE 702 bios on the main website? What is different about it compared to the 602?


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Why is the RVE 702 bios on the main website? What is different about it compared to the 602?


Shamino posts test bioses over on kingpin when he fixes certain bugs etc...

0002 is newer than 0702, yes I know it makes no sense but that's what it is.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 0002 bios good?


Seems to be OK for me but I did have trouble with XMP profiles and not posting. But setting the ram speed/timings manually fixed that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Shamino posts test bioses over on kingpin when he fixes certain bugs etc...
> 
> 0002 is newer than 0702, yes I know it makes no sense but that's what it is.


Any 00 prefix UEFI release is an internal code for us to reference the builds by. That's why it makes no sense to you guys.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Hey guys, My first post here,
> Anyhow, just wondering if I'm alone in that Asus Xonar Essence STX does not seem to work with the R5E board.
> to make sure the sound card worked I installed it in 2 other motherboards after the R5E. had no issues. ( the issue im seeing is that there is no sound in windows even though everything checks out as it should.
> 
> things I've attempted:
> moved card around all slots, tested power cable, made sure the device was working properly in device manager, set sound card as default device in play back devices,
> disabled onboard soundcard, hell I didn't even install onboard soundcard drivers. later on I installed sound drivers for the onboard sound and onboard sound worked , but the stx still didn't output any sound, and yes I've even changed the analog out between settings such as headphones and speakers ect.
> 
> 5960X CPU
> EVGA GTX titan Super Clocked
> F4-3000C15Q-16GRR ( I seem to get the cold boot with this memory when overclocking and have to power cycle, after boot success everything is smooth and stable with every test I toss at this rig)


1) Try UEFI 0702 or 0002:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/8fzmhncimnt7m79/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0702.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/z63ee3b1ef2bnjc/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0002a.rar

2) Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt Fast cold Boot after a succesful POST.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Added the "newest" bios 0002 to the original post.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Hey guys, My first post here,
> Anyhow, just wondering if I'm alone in that Asus Xonar Essence STX does not seem to work with the R5E board.
> to make sure the sound card worked I installed it in 2 other motherboards after the R5E. had no issues. ( the issue im seeing is that there is no sound in windows even though everything checks out as it should.
> 
> things I've attempted:
> moved card around all slots, tested power cable, made sure the device was working properly in device manager, set sound card as default device in play back devices,
> disabled onboard soundcard, hell I didn't even install onboard soundcard drivers. later on I installed sound drivers for the onboard sound and onboard sound worked , but the stx still didn't output any sound, and yes I've even changed the analog out between settings such as headphones and speakers ect.
> 
> 5960X CPU
> EVGA GTX titan Super Clocked
> F4-3000C15Q-16GRR ( I seem to get the cold boot with this memory when overclocking and have to power cycle, after boot success everything is smooth and stable with every test I toss at this rig)


You may have read that a number of others including myself have had the same problem. Same sound card as well.

I was using the lowest slot, but because I am using a M.2 was told that may be the issue. Due to my WC setup that is the only viable slot to use for now.

It powered up, could relays working as they should, but no sound. Raja tried all slots and his worked:h34r-smi

All very interesting. Let me know if using the beta bios fixes it PLEASE.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> You may have read that a number of others including myself have had the same problem. Same sound card as well.
> 
> I was using the lowest slot, but because I am using a M.2 was told that may be the issue. Due to my WC setup that is the only viable slot to use for now.
> 
> It powered up, could relays working as they should, but no sound. Raja tried all slots and his worked:h34r-smi
> 
> All very interesting. Let me know if using the beta bios fixes it PLEASE.


I'm just going to wait till the official Bios is released before I try again. Im not using the M.2


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> I'm just going to wait till the official Bios is released before I try again. Im not using the M.2


Just flash the beta bios to the 2nd chip, this way if it doesn't work flip the switch and you're back to 0603


----------



## jm600rr

Has anyone had any issues with Samsung xp-941 as boot? I just installed it and imaged my ssd over and its crashing pretty consistently. Reload win 8.1 fresh and crashed during setup. Removed the m.2 and put my 840 pro back in and its rock solid. Uefi 702. Trying 002 next and then will try 602 to see if its bios issue.


----------



## jm600rr

With Uefi 002 XP941 m.2 is stable.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

Just a quick update regarding my system.

Was playing Arma 3, sound stuttered, then lost video signal. System reset itself. Got past the "press F2 key" and locked up with a Q-Code of:

ad

Turned off the system. Turned it back on. Did the same thing.

Turned it back on and it booted into windows.

Specs:

RVE
5960X
SLI Titans slots 1-3
Crucial 2133MHz DDR4
Samsung XP941 M.2 drive
Seasonic X1250W PSU
Windows 8.1
PSU CPU power cables in 8 pin and 4 pin

Ducky Shine 3, Steel Series Sensei and Logitech Extreme 3D Pro plugged into USB 3.0 rear IO

Using onboard sound.

System NOT overclocked in ANY way.

Bios 0603

Going to install bios 0002 and see if that is any better.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja and others,

I just noticed that when listed under Device Manager in Windows 8.1 it shows under "Universal Serial Bus Controllers":

ASMedia XHCI 1.0 Controller

Generic SuperSpeed USB Hub

Generic SuperSpeed USB Hub

Generic USB Hub

Generic USB Hub

Generic USB Hub

Generic USB Hub

Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 -8D2D

Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 -8D26

NO YELLOW exclamation marks!!!

Just thought it weird that it is showing Generic?????

Have a missed a driver????

Could this be the issues with my USB devices and Monitor?????

Cheers

Rob


----------



## [email protected]

No, what you are seeing is normal I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Just a quick update regarding my system.
> 
> Was playing Arma 3, sound stuttered, then lost video signal. System reset itself. Got past the "press F2 key" and locked up with a Q-Code of:
> 
> ad
> 
> Turned off the system. Turned it back on. Did the same thing.
> 
> Turned it back on and it booted into windows.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> RVE
> 5960X
> SLI Titans slots 1-3
> Crucial 2133MHz DDR4
> Samsung XP941 M.2 drive
> Seasonic X1250W PSU
> Windows 8.1
> PSU CPU power cables in 8 pin and 4 pin
> 
> Ducky Shine 3, Steel Series Sensei and Logitech Extreme 3D Pro plugged into USB 3.0 rear IO
> 
> Using onboard sound.
> 
> System NOT overclocked in ANY way.
> 
> Bios 0603
> 
> Going to install bios 0002 and see if that is any better.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Check system temps and other games as well. See if cooling anything helps.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check system temps and other games as well. See if cooling anything helps.


I have been monitoring temps. CPU is WC with 2 x 480 Rads. Temps are good.

GPU temps are good. I even used an IR thermometer to check the temp of memory modules, Samsung XP941 M.2 drive and the onboard heatsinks.

All quite cool.

Surprised I have seen people say that their VRM heatsink gets very hot. Mine is only 34 degrees C.

Changed bios to 0002 and been playing Arma 3 again. So far ok.

One thing though the joystick is not plugged in will see if that makes a difference?????


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have been monitoring temps. CPU is WC with 2 x 480 Rads. Temps are good.
> 
> GPU temps are good. I even used an IR thermometer to check the temp of memory modules, Samsung XP941 M.2 drive and the onboard heatsinks.
> 
> All quite cool.
> 
> Surprised I have seen people say that their VRM heatsink gets very hot. Mine is only 34 degrees C.
> 
> Changed bios to 0002 and been playing Arma 3 again. So far ok.
> 
> One thing though the joystick is not plugged in will see if that makes a difference?????


1) Thanks for the info additional - difficult for me to guess these things unless told.

2) The VRM temp depends on what is being run. Stress tests will generate more heat than games due to current.

3) Not sure, you will have to try it and see.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Thanks for the info additional - difficult for me to guess these things unless told.
> 
> 2) The VRM temp depends on what is being run. Stress tests will generate more heat than games due to current.
> 
> 3) Not sure, you will have to try it and see.


1) You are welcome, trying to provide as much information as possible, even if it seems spurious, might just be the thing that is the problem. I suppose we think that you have seen all this before, have first hand info from head office as well as can read minds









2) The VRM temp (34C) is the temp I was reading when running numerous Intel Burn Test runs!!!! Do have exhaust fans sitting near both heatsinks and a number of fans drawing in ambient air as well









3)Will see how it goes. For now I am trying to see if there is a pattern causing the crashes etc. Will pass on any info I find.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats why your VRM temps are low







Actively cooled the heatsink can deal with the heat effectively. All heatsinks need airflow to dissipate heat - even big ones. Without they will get hot. Thats the nature of things I think elude some people.


----------



## tuxmask75

Hey guys just wondering, is 1.435 Vcore to high for an overclock of 4.5 ghz?
CPU strap is 100 MHZ and cpu core ratio is 45


----------



## [email protected]

That is a lot of voltage for the stated frequency yes. If it really needs that much, it's not a good sample.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering, is 1.435 Vcore to high for an overclock of 4.5 ghz?
> CPU strap is 100 MHZ and cpu core ratio is 45


I'd step that CPU back to 4.4 to get back into the safe range for vcore. My chip is a bad sample as well but I can get 4.4 with 1.35 vcore which is fine for me since I'm on custom water.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That is a lot of voltage for the stated frequency yes. If it really needs that much, it's not a good sample.


it can enter windows with 4.5 GHZ with 1.3 Vcore but does not pass Prim95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I'd step that CPU back to 4.4 to get back into the safe range for vcore. My chip is a bad sample as well but I can get 4.4 with 1.35 vcore which is fine for me since I'm on custom water.


Man I guess i'll just have to RMA this CPU and hope for a better one. my temps are around 68c in Prime 95 4.5ghz and 1.435 vcore in case anyone is wondering. (bios 603)


----------



## telc

Hi there,

Anyone else have issues with USB disconnects - well kinda disconnects. Power is still there but no one is home. It is happening with my Steelseries Sensei Wireless and my Razer Blackwidow 2013. Unplugging and plugging them back in fixes it but geeez it's kinda getting annoying. Running win 8.1

Cheers,


----------



## marc0053

NCIX is the 1st to have these in stock in Canada. 10 in Toronto, ON








http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-v-extreme-atx-ee-101274.htm

C'mon newegg.ca!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> NCIX is the 1st to have these in stock in Canada. 10 in Toronto, ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-v-extreme-atx-ee-101274.htm
> 
> C'mon newegg.ca!


Weren't they the RIVBE in stock, but never shipped in forever fiasco back when. I remember Skupples getting mad...


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Weren't they the RIVBE in stock, but never shipped in forever fiasco back when. I remember Skupples getting mad...


Haha I can't recall but know that I would never buy something from them which is pre-order.....


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> it can enter windows with 4.5 GHZ with 1.3 Vcore but does not pass Prim95
> Man I guess i'll just have to RMA this CPU and hope for a better one. my temps are around 68c in Prime 95 4.5ghz and 1.435 vcore in case anyone is wondering. (bios 603)


Those temps are good but I'd be a little weary of that voltage for 24/7, unless you set up adaptive to decrease vcore at idle.

Honestly 4.4 (which you should be able to hit with ~1.35 like me) isn't a bad OC especially if your CPU is a 5960X. I contemplated RMAing mine but I don't think I will since I will likely only get another 100mhz or so with a decent chip.


----------



## nfsking2

Hi Guys.

I have some troubles to overclock 5960X with ASUS RVE (any revision) to anything aproach 4.5G Core / 4G Cache / DDR4-3000.

I can boot and run some stress test with these combinations below:

100MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.32v / 4.2G Cache @ 1.35v / DDR4-2400 CL14 @ 1.2v........OK

125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 3.125G Cache @ 1.28v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.35v..........OK

But with these combinations, the system won't even show the post:

100MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 3G Cache @ 1.28~1.4v / DDR4-2600 CL14~18 @ 1.35~1.45v.......Failed, Q-Code: BF / BD (random)

125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 4G Cahce @ 1.35~1.5v / DDR4-2133 CL14~18 @ 1.2v........Failed, Q-Code: BF / BD (random)

125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 4G Cache @ 1.35~1.5v / DDR4-3000 CL [email protected] 1.4v........Failed, Q-Code: 00 / B7 / BF / BD / 55 / 78 / 79 / 96 / 97 (random), or AF and then get into AC-lost / reboot loop.

I've also tried to adjust some settings like CPU Input voltage, CPU Reference Voltage, Mem Reference voltage, but still got no way to make it work.

But here is the thing drives me crazy: if I set the combination to 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 3.125G Cache @ 1.28v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.35v at first (which will work fine), then I get into BIOS, change these values into 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 4G Cache @ 1.4v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.4v (which failed in cold boot at first), the system will boot up, and can even pass the stress test like AIDA64 or OCCT.

So, in short, if I want to boot up the system with ±4G Cache and DDR4-3000, I have to boot with a low Cache freq first, then get into BIOS, change the Cache freq and Cache voltage to higer value.

Could you guys help me out ?

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Those temps are good but I'd be a little weary of that voltage for 24/7, unless you set up adaptive to decrease vcore at idle.
> 
> Honestly 4.4 (which you should be able to hit with ~1.35 like me) isn't a bad OC especially if your CPU is a 5960X. I contemplated RMAing mine but I don't think I will since I will likely only get another 100mhz or so with a decent chip.


We may even get a worse chip too... maybe i'll tinker around a bit more and think about if I want to RMA it or not.

Edit:
did some more tweaking
I can run 4.5 ghz 125MHz Strap in AIDA64 with 1.36 Vcore
memory clocked at 3000mhz for over 30 minutes , but when I run prime 95 it'll last for about 4 minutes than i'll get a bluescreen with 101 error
Memory voltage is 1.36
and Cache at 1.22


----------



## primafrog

I had some similar issues although didn't happen every time I rebooted (usually Retry button was helping). I made additional changes based on the recommendations from the following link and so far I had better experiences with Core @4.5, Cache @4.2 and DDR4 3000 (http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/X99/R5EOCGuide.pdf)


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I had some similar issues although didn't happen every time I rebooted (usually Retry button was helping). I made additional changes based on the recommendations from the following link and so far I had better experiences with Core @4.5, Cache @4.2 and DDR4 3000 (http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/X99/R5EOCGuide.pdf)


What are your settings ?, as I've been getting cold boots every once in awhile. I know every rig is different but maybe it could be a next starting point.


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I had some similar issues although didn't happen every time I rebooted (usually Retry button was helping). I made additional changes based on the recommendations from the following link and so far I had better experiences with Core @4.5, Cache @4.2 and DDR4 3000 (http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/X99/R5EOCGuide.pdf)


Thanks, I'll try to start with this document.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> We may even get a worse chip too... maybe i'll tinker around a bit more and think about if I want to RMA it or not.
> 
> Edit:
> did some more tweaking
> I can run 4.5 ghz 125MHz Strap in AIDA64 with 1.36 Vcore
> memory clocked at 3000mhz for over 30 minutes , but when I run prime 95 it'll last for about 4 minutes than i'll get a bluescreen with 101 error
> Memory voltage is 1.36
> and Cache at 1.22


What version of prime95? Don't use 28.x, that version causes the CPU to try and draw more current than the EPS12V connector can handle.


----------



## tuxmask75

yeah 28.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> What version of prime95? Don't use 28.x, that version causes the CPU to try and draw more current than the EPS12V connector can handle.


OMG yeah im using Prime 28.5 build 2! no wonder Im having so much trouble ! what would you recommend that I use ?


----------



## [email protected]

Your issue there isn't the EPS12V connector. It's the sheer current level. These two things should not be confused. The EPS12V will handle 36 amps sustained and bursts over that. If you are using both the 8 pin and 4 pin then you have 54 amps sustained capability, You do not want that kind of current going into the CPU though - I'd stay under 30 amps full load stress tests. It is a one way street to degrading a CPU.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> yeah 28.
> OMG yeah im using Prime 28.5 build 2! no wonder Im having so much trouble ! what would you recommend that I use ?


If you want prime use 27.9 or lower.

I find AIDA64, x264 stess, ROG Realbench and Intel XTU to be far more humane and very good judges of stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Your issue there isn't the EPS12V connector. It's the sheer current level. These two things should not be confused. The EPS12V will handle 36 amps sustained and bursts over that. If you are using both the 8 pin and 4 pin then you have 54 amps sustained capability, You do not want that kind of current going into the CPU though - I'd stay under 30 amps full load stress tests. It is a one way street to degrading a CPU.


Ah yeah, thanks.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Your issue there isn't the EPS12V connector. It's the sheer current level. These two things should not be confused. The EPS12V will handle 36 amps sustained and bursts over that. If you are using both the 8 pin and 4 pin then you have 54 amps sustained capability, You do not want that kind of current going into the CPU though - I'd stay under 30 amps full load stress tests. It is a one way street to degrading a CPU.


Stupid question , how can one check the amp draw ?

( also update running at 4.536 ghz with 1.37 vcore and 1.37 Cache.
stable in AIDA64 so far over 10 minutes. temps are peaking out at around 76ish.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Stupid question , how can one check the amp draw ?
> 
> ( also update running at 4.536 ghz with 1.37 vcore and 1.37 Cache.
> stable in AIDA64 so far over 10 minutes. temps are peaking out at around 76ish.


You would need a clamp meter. You are probably pulling 30+ with that Vcore even in AIDA with AVX. I don't know how rapidly the CPU will degrade - usually anything over 2X the current the die is spec'd for is risky.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You would need a clamp meter. You are probably pulling 30+ with that Vcore even in AIDA with AVX. I don't know how rapidly the CPU will degrade - usually anything over 2X the current the die is spec'd for is risky.


Did some more tweaks following the guide posted above,, seems I can do 4.536.77 ghz with vcore of 1.3v and cashe of 1.3v ( would it be beneficial to have a higher cache voltage than vcore?)
stable in Aida64 so far ... oops wait crash at almost 3 minutes in .....temps were mid 70s
CPU System Agent Voltage is 1.05
CPU strap = 125mhz
BCLK= 126
cpu core ratio = 36
Dram frequency Ratio = 3024
Cache frequency is 3024 as well
DMI/PEG Frequency = 100mhz
Dram Voltage =1.35

(the guide btw)
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/X99/R5EOCGuide.pdf


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> I have some troubles to overclock 5960X with ASUS RVE (any revision) to anything aproach 4.5G Core / 4G Cache / DDR4-3000.
> 
> I can boot and run some stress test with these combinations below:
> 
> 100MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.32v / 4.2G Cache @ 1.35v / DDR4-2400 CL14 @ 1.2v........OK
> 
> 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 3.125G Cache @ 1.28v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.35v..........OK
> 
> But with these combinations, the system won't even show the post:
> 
> 100MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 3G Cache @ 1.28~1.4v / DDR4-2600 CL14~18 @ 1.35~1.45v.......Failed, Q-Code: BF / BD (random)
> 
> 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 4G Cahce @ 1.35~1.5v / DDR4-2133 CL14~18 @ 1.2v........Failed, Q-Code: BF / BD (random)
> 
> 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.3~1.4v / 4G Cache @ 1.35~1.5v / DDR4-3000 CL [email protected] 1.4v........Failed, Q-Code: 00 / B7 / BF / BD / 55 / 78 / 79 / 96 / 97 (random), or AF and then get into AC-lost / reboot loop.
> 
> I've also tried to adjust some settings like CPU Input voltage, CPU Reference Voltage, Mem Reference voltage, but still got no way to make it work.
> 
> But here is the thing drives me crazy: if I set the combination to 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 3.125G Cache @ 1.28v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.35v at first (which will work fine), then I get into BIOS, change these values into 125MHz Strap / 4.5G Core @ 1.35v / 4G Cache @ 1.4v / DDR4-3000 CL16 @ 1.4v (which failed in cold boot at first), the system will boot up, and can even pass the stress test like AIDA64 or OCCT.
> 
> So, in short, if I want to boot up the system with ±4G Cache and DDR4-3000, I have to boot with a low Cache freq first, then get into BIOS, change the Cache freq and Cache voltage to higer value.
> 
> Could you guys help me out ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!


OK, I've tried that OC Guide, still the same situation.

Raja, could you provide some advices ?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, reduce the core freqeuncy 100MHz and see if it passes then (leave all voltages the same). If that does not help, repeat same process with cache and memory.

You need to do one thing at a time and work out which is causing instability. Do not clock all three things at the same time without evaluating each. That's why you got stuck.

Read the basic OC guide for process methodology.


----------



## marc0053

Canada computers, NCIX and Best direct now have this board in online stock for Canada.

Canada computers is cheaper at $585 shipped with taxes (for Ontario anyways)

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&item_id=075517

http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/263688/RAMPAGE%20V%20EXTREME/ASUS/

http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-v-extreme-atx-ee-101274.htm


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Did some more tweaks following the guide posted above,, seems I can do 4.536.77 ghz with vcore of 1.3v and cashe of 1.3v ( would it be beneficial to have a higher cache voltage than vcore?)
> stable in Aida64 so far ... oops wait crash at almost 3 minutes in .....temps were mid 70s
> CPU System Agent Voltage is 1.05
> CPU strap = 125mhz
> BCLK= 126
> cpu core ratio = 36
> Dram frequency Ratio = 3024
> Cache frequency is 3024 as well
> DMI/PEG Frequency = 100mhz
> Dram Voltage =1.35
> 
> (the guide btw)
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/PDF/X99/R5EOCGuide.pdf


Looking better, run the x264 stress test as well, it's in the haswell OC guide thread, it can actually show errors faster than AIDA.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for being so helpful Chris.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Canada computers, NCIX and Best direct now have this board in online stock for Canada.
> 
> Canada computers is cheaper at $585 shipped with taxes (for Ontario anyways)
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26&item_id=075517
> 
> http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/263688/RAMPAGE%20V%20EXTREME/ASUS/
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/asus-rampage-v-extreme-atx-ee-101274.htm


Thanks for posting this marc, I know people waiting for this info.


----------



## Lonestar166

Thanks for posting this, I know people that are waiting for this info .


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Looking better, run the x264 stress test as well, it's in the haswell OC guide thread, it can actually show errors faster than AIDA.


Thx man ! i'll have to screw around with this more later on I suppose , ran out of time for now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone else have issues with USB disconnects - well kinda disconnects. Power is still there but no one is home. It is happening with my Steelseries Sensei Wireless and my Razer Blackwidow 2013. Unplugging and plugging them back in fixes it but geeez it's kinda getting annoying. Running win 8.1
> 
> Cheers,


I've been using a steel series Rival with no issues.. so far on the RVE. are you using the steel series config software? I loaded it once, set the DPI(s) I wanted and deleted the software (since it seems to bork up after awhile). The mouse retains the DPI settings.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been using a steel series Rival with no issues.. so far on the RVE. are you using the steel series config software? I loaded it once, set the DPI(s) I wanted and deleted the software (since it seems to bork up after awhile). The mouse retains the DPI settings.


Yes I am running the Steel Series Engine. Thanks I will try to set it and delete it. I have tried previous versions version too but no joy. What is weird is that my Razer BlackWidow keyboard was doing the same thing - just stops working but the lights are on and a replug fixes it.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Yes I am running the Steel Series Engine. Thanks I will try to set it and delete it. I have tried previous versions version too but joy. What is weird is that my Razer BlackWidow keyboard was doing the same thing - just stops working but the lights are on and a replug fixes it.


Telc,

I was having similar issues as you, mainly with the sensei mouse, but also the Ducky Shine 3 keyboard.

They were plugged into my ROG Swift monitor and using its USB hub. I have since plugged them directly into the USB 3.0 ports on the rear IO, so far no issues, BUT:

1) System is no longer overclocked due issues

2) Changed the Bios FROM 603 to 0002

I personally think there are some issues with the chipset or board(s). Not to be unexpected with a new release. Just hope they can be tracked down and fixed by bios, not a board revision









It is near on impossible for companies to conceive every type of system spec out there, yes that is why there are standards for design, but some things just do not like to play well together.

Am I frustrated? YOU BET









I have spent thousands of $$$$$ and it is not working properly, even at stock.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Telc,
> 
> I was having similar issues as you, mainly with the sensei mouse, but also the Ducky Shine 3 keyboard.
> 
> They were plugged into my ROG Swift monitor and using its USB hub. I have since plugged them directly into the USB 3.0 ports on the rear IO, so far no issues, BUT:
> 
> 1) System is no longer overclocked due issues
> 
> 2) Changed the Bios FROM 603 to 0002
> 
> I personally think there are some issues with the chipset or board(s). Not to be unexpected with a new release. Just hope they can be tracked down and fixed by bios, not a board revision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is near on impossible for companies to conceive every type of system spec out there, yes that is why there are standards for design, but some things just do not like to play well together.
> 
> Am I frustrated? YOU BET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent thousands of $$$$$ and it is not working properly, even at stock.


.

Yeah, it's damn annoying. I have the ROG Swift monitor too - you are the guy from Whirlpool Swift thread? Also, where can I downlod this 0002 Beta Bios? I did not see it on the Asus site.

EDIT: Never mind I found it - will give it a shot.


----------



## Mydog

Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.

First splash and run OC test.

4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.
> 
> First splash and run OC test.
> 
> 4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore


Congratz Mydog.
That's one of the best clocking 5960x I've seen so far with that low voltage


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.
> 
> First splash and run OC test.
> 
> 4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore


Triple Channel ? Prime 95 rockstabil ?


----------



## Aftermath2006

Ok so has any body had any issues with gpu back plates and the heat block io shield on rampage 5 my ek water block back plates don't clear the shield to hit the top x16 slot wondering if any one else has had this issue


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Triple Channel ? Prime 95 rockstabil ?


Didn't notice that, one of the cheapo DIMM's wasn't seated right.
Not tested Prime, don't think I will either as BF4 stable will do it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Congratz Mydog.
> That's one of the best clocking 5960x I've seen so far with that low voltage


Thanks, still at it and I got a lot to test and learn.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

This RVE (or my setup) does NOT like going to sleep, or more accurately waking up from sleep









Locks up the system, have to power off and remove power completely then reboot.

For now I have disabled memory fast and cold boot. Disabled Hybrid sleep and put computer to sleep.

Starting to think that I might pack this up and get my X-79-E WS board back out


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.
> 
> First splash and run OC test.
> 
> 4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore


And you are the winner of the silicon lottery. Hot damn those are good clocks with that voltage.

What batch is that?


----------



## hotrod717

Tuning in to see how this new gen is fairing. Last x-gen Asus had it nailed without any competition. This gen seems a few have caught up. Haven't decided which way to go and have work on other chips, but this MVE and Giga SOC are looking to be the main contenders right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.
> 
> First splash and run OC test.
> 
> 4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


best one so far bro! congrats!









post it here

multiple clocks/voltages accepted









good dataset


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> This RVE (or my setup) does NOT like going to sleep, or more accurately waking up from sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locks up the system, have to power off and remove power completely then reboot.
> 
> For now I have disabled memory fast and cold boot. Disabled Hybrid sleep and put computer to sleep.
> 
> Starting to think that I might pack this up and get my X-79-E WS board back out


Remove the OC (if any) and see if you can chase down the cause or offending device/driver. My R5E sleeps and wakes perfectly here even when OC'd. Has to be a device/driver combo I suspect.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got my R5E and 5960X up and running today, no good memory yet.
> 
> First splash and run OC test.
> 
> 4,75 GHz at 1,31 vcore


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Menthol

Thank you for the feedback. We've finally been able to identify the root cause of the slowdowns. So hopefully, the following new beta update for AIDA64 will fix every remaining issues about Haswell-E:
http://users.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_3149_hswe.zip

Please let me know how it works on your system.

Thank you for your time.

Regards,
Tamas


----------



## Jpmboy

derped


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> Ok so has any body had any issues with gpu back plates and the heat block io shield on rampage 5 my ek water block back plates don't clear the shield to hit the top x16 slot wondering if any one else has had this issue


Can you please posts some pictures? That would be terrible news.


----------



## Jpmboy

I had to change a backplate screw on a KPE to flush style to avoid scraping the I/O shield


----------



## VSG

Counter sunk M3x6?

The EK backplate screws are countersunk as is already, so not much possible if that's the case other than cutting out a section of the backplate. I was afraid of this being the case when I saw all the boards having the top x16 slot so close to the heatsinks/DIMM slots.


----------



## Mydog

Testing uncore


----------



## Aftermath2006

So i was able to loosen all the screws on the i/o heat block and push it up just enough to get the backplate to flush up to it and still seat with out any stress on the card but i just cant understsnd that design at all just doesnt make any kind of sense


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Testing uncore


great chip! what batch number????


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great chip! what batch number????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*











thanks! lowest voltage 5960X yet! congrats


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, reduce the core freqeuncy 100MHz and see if it passes then (leave all voltages the same). If that does not help, repeat same process with cache and memory.
> 
> You need to do one thing at a time and work out which is causing instability. Do not clock all three things at the same time without evaluating each. That's why you got stuck.
> 
> Read the basic OC guide for process methodology.


I've followed your advice.

Then I found that with the DRAM Freq maintained 3000MHz, I had to bring the Cache freq all the way down to 3250MHz, or the system would never cold boot successfully, even with a Cache voltage of 1.5v.

But when strap was 100MHz, and the DRAM was 2400MHz, the Cache could reach 4.2GHz+ at a reasonable voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> I've followed your advice.
> 
> Then I found that with the DRAM Freq maintained 3000MHz, I had to bring the Cache freq all the way down to 3250MHz, or the system would never cold boot successfully, even with a Cache voltage of 1.5v.
> 
> But when strap was 100MHz, and the DRAM was 2400MHz, the Cache could reach 4.2GHz+ at a reasonable voltage.


Sounds like the Uncore on your CPU can't handle things with high DRAM freq. Short of trying VCCIO and VCCSA adjustments there may not be much else you can do.

Which UEFI build are you on?


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like the Uncore on your CPU can't handle things with high DRAM freq. Short of trying VCCIO and VCCSA adjustments there may not be much else you can do.


Thanks for reply.

At first I thought the uncore cannot handle the high DRAM freq, but the odd thing was that 125MHz strap / 4.5GHz Core / 4G Cache / DDR4-2000 combination still resulted in a Q-Code BD or BF cold boot failure.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> At first I thought the uncore cannot handle the high DRAM freq, but the odd thing was that 125MHz strap / 4.5GHz Core / 4G Cache / DDR4-2000 combination still resulted in a Q-Code BD or BF cold boot failure.


Which UEFI build? with 0002 you should not need to use the 125 strap for DDR4-3000


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*


Same as mine, and bought @ the same place









Looks like a winner-batch


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like the Uncore on your CPU can't handle things with high DRAM freq. Short of trying VCCIO and VCCSA adjustments there may not be much else you can do.
> 
> Which UEFI build are you on?


I'm currently using 0603, also tried 0002, and got the same result.

I'm wondering if this is caused by memory quality?

Because G-Skill or Corsair are unbelivably expensive in China (about 600 USD to get a 4*4GB DDR4-3000 Kit), so I just bought a Avexir DDR4-2400 4*4GB kit, and I had never heard of it before.


----------



## VSG

Avexir has the same Hynix chips in there so it shouldn't be any different.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> I'm currently using 0603, also tried 0002, and got the same result.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is caused by memory quality?
> 
> Because G-Skill or Corsair are unbelivably expensive in China (about 600 USD to get a 4*4GB DDR4-3000 Kit), so I just bought a Avexir DDR4-2400 4*4GB kit, and I had never heard of it before.


It really depends on the CPU memory controller being able to handle the increased IO. Not every CPU is going to be capable of clocking all three things in tandem.

If you are getting higher on one strap than another, then maybe its something we need to look at BUT the limits you are seeing on the better strap will likely be the same.

I will see what my CPU does in a bit and get back to you - that will clear some of this up!


----------



## nfsking2

It's so kind of you, thanks a lot !!!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Counter sunk M3x6?
> 
> The EK backplate screws are countersunk as is already, so not much possible if that's the case other than cutting out a section of the backplate. I was afraid of this being the case when I saw all the boards having the top x16 slot so close to the heatsinks/DIMM slots.


I have three GTX 780's with EK waterblocks and backplates on them and didn't notice any issues with the IO shield. It's not a problem...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> It's so kind of you, thanks a lot !!!


Think it's just all your CPU can handle



Cold BOOTs fine for me as well.

If you are getting more bd codes then Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt FAST Cold Boot at the bottom of the DRAM timing page after the system successfully POSTs with your desired settings. This will load DRAM training parameters from NVRAM instead of retraining. You can also try adjusting VCCSA if that does not help.


----------



## Nizzen

http://valid.x86.fr/ablr7y


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ablr7y


add that to the dataset... http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_20


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Thats it mine is going in the bin.

Started system this morning after being completely shutdown overnight. Booted ok, but showing 40 in Q code. All sleep and hibernate functions disabled.

Shutdown system. Windows Update. Let it update then shutdown.

Restart system. Hangs at "ad"

Reset system. Hangs at "ad"

Reset system. Hangs at "ad"

Power system off, remove power. Restart system. Hangs at "ad"

LED light for CPU illuminated.

Shutdown system. Remove power.

Restart system. Hangs at "ad"

Press memory ok button. Does nothing.

Press retry button, system shutdown, restarts and boots to Diagnosing Problem and PC Repair Option, Hangs showing "ad"

Press retry button, system shutsdown, restarts and boots to Diagnosing Problem and PC Repair Option. Repair system. System Hangs, showing "ad"

Press retry button, system shutsdown, restarts and boots to Diagnosing Problem and PC Repair Option. Go to advanced, System Restore. Select restore point from yesterday. System reboots and boots into windows, shows "AA".

This board keeps corrupting my windows install. It is simply a POS.

Had enough. Not overclocked, running at auto settings.

Waste of money and time. Money I can live with, time I cant.

Windows 8.1
Bios 0002 (hoping all this would be fixed)


----------



## HiTechPixel

No way you didn't get a dud. That happens.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Thats it mine is going in the bin.
> 
> Started system this morning after being completely shutdown overnight. Booted ok, but showing 40 in Q code. All sleep and hibernate functions disabled.


Hello

Default shutdown with Win8.1 is Hybrid S4. If fast start is not disabled in the operating system warm restarts will always boot to Q-Code 40. No other way to get this code once booted into the operating system


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aftermath2006*
> 
> Ok so has any body had any issues with gpu back plates and the heat block io shield on rampage 5 my ek water block back plates don't clear the shield to hit the top x16 slot wondering if any one else has had this issue


I am using the 780 ti matrix with a pretty big backplate. it just barely fits. it's tight but it fits.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Default shutdown with Win8.1 is Hybrid S4. If fast start is not disabled in the operating system warm restarts will always boot to Q-Code 40. No other way to get this code once booted into the operating system


Praz,

IT WASNT A WARM RESTART. It was a cold start. System was shutdown completely last night. Getting code 40 on a cold start is not normal.

Everything else I have had go wrong with this board, over the last week. I have had enough.

Not like it is a cheap and nasty board. Not like the CPU is a cheap pentium either. I appreciate very new releases can have bugs, but this is ridiculous.

Thank you for all your help though. Appreciate it.


----------



## Zurv

Anyone having problems with the raid breaking every time you load defaults or put a new bios in?
this is the 3rd time and it is driving me crazy








some of the member drives show up as "non-members". 2 times if was 2 disks and this more recent one is 1.

thank god for 100+ mb/s internet and steam cloud saves... but ugh!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> IT WASNT A WARM RESTART. It was a cold start. System was shutdown completely last night. Getting code 40 on a cold start is not normal.
> 
> Everything else I have had go wrong with this board, over the last week. I have had enough.
> 
> Not like it is a cheap and nasty board. Not like the CPU is a cheap pentium either. I appreciate very new releases can have bugs, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Thank you for all your help though. Appreciate it.


Something deep amiss there. There really is no way to see code 40 unless the system resumes.

At this point your best bet is to either find spare parts to debug with or send back all major components for replacements. Nobody else has these same issues.

Make sure no bent pins in the socket as well before you return anything. The only time I have heard of users getting this many issues is when a component is faulty. CPU, memory or board. And I haven't had a case of code 40 yet that wasn't a confusion of settings on the end user's part.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Think it's just all your CPU can handle
> 
> 
> 
> Cold BOOTs fine for me as well.
> 
> If you are getting more bd codes then Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt FAST Cold Boot at the bottom of the DRAM timing page after the system successfully POSTs with your desired settings. This will load DRAM training parameters from NVRAM instead of retraining. You can also try adjusting VCCSA if that does not help.


I just powered this oc up again after turning off psu for a few hours. Came straight up for me.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> IT WASNT A WARM RESTART. It was a cold start. System was shutdown completely last night. Getting code 40 on a cold start is not normal.
> 
> Everything else I have had go wrong with this board, over the last week. I have had enough.
> 
> Not like it is a cheap and nasty board. Not like the CPU is a cheap pentium either. I appreciate very new releases can have bugs, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Thank you for all your help though. Appreciate it.


Have you try switch the bios at the bottom right corner of motherboard then press the cmos button in the back I/O. Then try and see it get to bios or POST.?

I have my computer went to sleep once and never wake up again until i did those step. Sometime it can went to sleep for a bit (10mins test), but if it slept overnight, it will get into that bug again...

So i have canceled automatic sleep already, just shutdown.


----------



## Skywalka456

woop double post lol

I would really send my motherboard back too, it's really unfair for enthusiast grade customer to suffer from hardware that's not functional properly.


----------



## Aftermath2006

This is where it ended up keep in mind this is after loosening the screws and pushing it up


----------



## primafrog

Well, After installing 702, I'm having some initial positive results (with 5930k) using a blck and CPU strap at 100 with my G.Skill 3000 (set at 3000 13-15-15 1T). So far, was stable at 4625/4250 with 125 blck and 1.32V but now with less VCore, I am as stable 4700/4300...interesting!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Something deep amiss there. There really is no way to see code 40 unless the system resumes.
> 
> At this point your best bet is to either find spare parts to debug with or send back all major components for replacements. Nobody else has these same issues.
> 
> Make sure no bent pins in the socket as well before you return anything. The only time I have heard of users getting this many issues is when a component is faulty. CPU, memory or board. And I haven't had a case of code 40 yet that wasn't a confusion of settings on the end user's part.


Raja,

Spare parts are not easy to come by unfortunately, firstly lack of stock here in Australia, secondly the cost of buying another RVE, 5960X and memory, although doable could easily leave me out of pocket, when the store I return it to cannot "find" anything wrong with it.

I swapped the memory sticks from their respective slots to the other slot. Waiting for some decent memory before buying more.

I have NEVER bent any pins, ever. In saying that I have not yet removed the CPU to see, always a first.

What INCORRECT settings would produce a case of code 40 from a cold boot????

In may be an incompatibility with the XP941 M.2 drive???? I might get my SSD drive and install from that???

Would I have to physically remove the M.2 drive from the board to eliminate it as a possibility??? My thoughts are yes.

As I said to Praz, thank you for the replies and assistance. I really appreciate it. Please do not feel that I am in any blaming you etc


----------



## CaliLife17

EDIT: Problem solved, thanks Derickwm!


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Well, After installing 702, I'm having some initial positive results (with 5930k) using a blck and CPU strap at 100 with my G.Skill 3000 (set at 3000 13-15-15 1T). So far, was stable at 4625/4250 with 125 blck and 1.32V but now with less VCore, I am as stable 4700/4300...interesting!


Very interesting results. I'm actually working on fine tuning my OC and seeing that I am stable at slightly lower vcore as well, i'm on bios 0002 from 9/15. I'm also working on my uncore OC, got it at 4 GHZ right now with 1.2 cache voltage, let's see how well this all holds up.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Spare parts are not easy to come by unfortunately, firstly lack of stock here in Australia, secondly the cost of buying another RVE, 5960X and memory, although doable could easily leave me out of pocket, when the store I return it to cannot "find" anything wrong with it.
> 
> I swapped the memory sticks from their respective slots to the other slot. Waiting for some decent memory before buying more.
> 
> I have NEVER bent any pins, ever. In saying that I have not yet removed the CPU to see, always a first.
> 
> What INCORRECT settings would produce a case of code 40 from a cold boot????
> 
> In may be an incompatibility with the XP941 M.2 drive???? I might get my SSD drive and install from that???
> 
> Would I have to physically remove the M.2 drive from the board to eliminate it as a possibility??? My thoughts are yes.
> 
> As I said to Praz, thank you for the replies and assistance. I really appreciate it. Please do not feel that I am in any blaming you etc


Hi,

1) Yes, get the memory checked. If things are that unstable there is more going on than the board and UEFI being the culprit. While people have reported bugs with certain things overclocking if you look back through the thread nobody has your issues at stock. Your issues don't appear to be UEFI related as a result.

2) The machine appears it is in shutdown but it was not - a lot of people get caught out by this one. I would not be surprised if its the same situation here.

3) I have bent pins in sockets without even knowing it. It happens. Might not be your issue, but I'd even go so far as to reseat the CPU in your current situation.

4) Yes try an SSD install in case the drive is going missing somehow

-Raja


----------



## Mydog

This mobo reminds me of the SR-2 with the double pump on cold and reboot when overclocked, I even get 00 on post after failed OC


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> This mobo reminds me of the SR-2 with the double pump on cold and reboot when overclocked, I even get 00 on post after failed OC


1) Double pump is needed for some parameters.

2) If you are getting 00, that means the OC is severely unstable - perhaps overzealous attempts


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Double pump is needed for some parameters.
> 
> 2) If you are getting 00, that means the OC is severely unstable - perhaps overzealous attempts


1) I get that









2) Spot on









For someone that are familiar with LN2 OC'ing the 00 post doesn't affect me, just hit the resetbutton or cmos if nothing else work


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah thats mostly when one sees 00 (on Ln2). On air water usually if CPU is Oc'd to far on cores or crazy memory OC.

If you see any bd from cold power cycle on air water, then best to tune VCCSA a bit if the DIMMs are capable - that usually stops it. Means the memory is failing training. Can also try Enable attempt Cold Fast BOOT to prevent retraining.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah thats mostly when one sees 00 (on Ln2). On air water usually if CPU is Oc'd to far on cores or crazy memory OC.
> 
> If you see any bd from cold power cycle on air water, then best to tune VCCSA a bit if the DIMMs are capable - that usually stops it. Means the memory is failing training. Can also try Enable attempt Cold Fast BOOT to prevent retraining.


I don't get much of bd as I'm not doing much with the memory I got atm(cheapo Crucial set). Maybe you could ask Peter to send me one of his 3k+ mhz sets from either G.Skill or Corsair


----------



## [email protected]

No he guards those modules closely lol. Without them the tuning work he does would be impossible.


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Think it's just all your CPU can handle
> 
> 
> 
> Cold BOOTs fine for me as well.
> 
> If you are getting more bd codes then Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt FAST Cold Boot at the bottom of the DRAM timing page after the system successfully POSTs with your desired settings. This will load DRAM training parameters from NVRAM instead of retraining. You can also try adjusting VCCSA if that does not help.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## turbofx

Hey i also have some weird Error with the Rampage V Extreme which occur randomly. Im running everything on Default I7 5960X, 2133 Gskill CL15 Ram, GTX 680 4GB.
Sometimes when i do a restart i get the error code 79 and my Monitor stays black. If i turn my System off then and power it up again then it works just the Network apapter Driver seems to have a Problem then and it says its not working properly. I heard some other People here have the same Problem any solution yet ?
At the Moment im using the bios Version 0403. When i try 0603 it gets even worser.

Another Problem i found out when i use Bios Flashback to Flash bios 2 to 1 after the flashing is complete the Computer starts up but with the error code 00, Monitor stay black, I have to restart my System then to get it working.

Where can i find the Beta bios for the Rampage V Extreme ? And is there a Way to completely delete the Bios and Flash it again to make sure it isnt a corrupt Bios ?

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfsking2*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try.


Start with VCCSA at 1V and work up or down from there if you need to.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbofx*
> 
> Hey i also have some weird Error with the Rampage V Extreme which occur randomly. Im running everything on Default I7 5960X, 2133 Gskill CL15 Ram, GTX 680 4GB.
> Sometimes when i do a restart i get the error code 79 and my Monitor stays black. If i turn my System off then and power it up again then it works just the Network apapter Driver seems to have a Problem then and it says its not working properly. I heard some other People here have the same Problem any solution yet ?
> At the Moment im using the bios Version 0403. When i try 0603 it gets even worser.
> 
> Another Problem i found out when i use Bios Flashback to Flash bios 2 to 1 after the flashing is complete the Computer starts up but with the error code 00, Monitor stay black, I have to restart my System then to get it working.
> 
> Where can i find the Beta bios for the Rampage V Extreme ? And is there a Way to completely delete the Bios and Flash it again to make sure it isnt a corrupt Bios ?
> 
> thanks


1) Latest UEFI builds are in first post of this thread. 0002 is latest.

2) If you change a UEFI version the iROG controllers may need an update. Same goes for when flashing one build to another. So going through the restart is usually required for the new build to POST.

3) One of the BIOS chips should always be fine to flash to another or you can use USB BIOS flash instead. If your needs are deeper than that then you will need to purchase a BIOS (EPROM) programmer.

Update to the new build and see if it still happens. If it does provide more system details - including where everything is plugged in and how it is connected. Include all USB devices and even how the monitor is connected to the GPU (HDMI, DVI, DP etc.)

-Raja


----------



## turbofx

thanks for your help Raja i will try the new bios Version later. According to the Problem after i switched my bios to chip 2 everything works normal again. Then i switched back to the first bios and now the Problem is gone for now so far. A little bit weird.

The first time the Problem occured was after i flashed my first bios chip to 0603. Due to the Problem i did a Flashback from the Second Chip to the First to make sure its back to the original Version 0403. I just found it very weird that after that Flashback process the Mainboard start with the Code 00 and nothing else happened, i remember with my old board the Rampage iv extreme everything starts up normal again and i didnt have to restart it manually.


----------



## [email protected]

Latest beta UEFI 0005 for the R5E. Enables attempt FAST BOOT by default - may help with some bF POST code issues on power up/restart.
:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnOFh2RFVud28yMk0/edit?usp=sharingAttempt


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbofx*
> 
> The first time the Problem occured was after i flashed my first bios chip to 0603. Due to the Problem i did a Flashback from the Second Chip to the First to make sure its back to the original Version 0403. I just found it very weird that after that Flashback process the Mainboard start with the Code 00 and nothing else happened, i remember with my old board the Rampage iv extreme everything starts up normal again and i didnt have to restart it manually.


This is because there are updates to the iROG controllers between these builds - if things change substantially the controller needs to be programmed I suspect. That process may not trigger when making a first exit after the flash.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbofx*
> 
> Hey i also have some weird Error with the Rampage V Extreme which occur randomly. Im running everything on Default I7 5960X, 2133 Gskill CL15 Ram, GTX 680 4GB.
> Sometimes when i do a restart i get the error code 79 and my Monitor stays black. If i turn my System off then and power it up again then it works just the Network apapter Driver seems to have a Problem then and it says its not working properly. I heard some other People here have the same Problem any solution yet ?
> At the Moment im using the bios Version 0403. When i try 0603 it gets even worser.
> 
> Another Problem i found out when i use Bios Flashback to Flash bios 2 to 1 after the flashing is complete the Computer starts up but with the error code 00, Monitor stay black, I have to restart my System then to get it working.
> 
> Where can i find the Beta bios for the Rampage V Extreme ? And is there a Way to completely delete the Bios and Flash it again to make sure it isnt a corrupt Bios ?
> 
> thanks


I get the same exact thing. I have to shut down completely and then turn on. Or do the reset. Also a lot of times when rebooting it won't show the bios splash screen. I know that's a bug


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is because there are updates to the iROG controllers between these builds - if things change substantially the controller needs to be programmed I suspect. That process may not trigger when making a first exit after the flash.


Yeah its not triggering for sure. Only way to see it is to shut down reboot then it comes updating irog. But no progress bar and not sure if it's successfull.

I was wondering why it would not do it like all other asus motherboards.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Yeah its not triggering for sure. Only way to see it is to shut down reboot then it comes updating irog. But no progress bar and not sure if it's successfull.
> 
> I was wondering why it would not do it like all other asus motherboards.


Once it is updating iROG that process should be left alone to complete and restart the system automatically.


----------



## dpoverlord

I almost think it makes more sense to wait for Skylake. I really wanted to get this but no usb 3.1 and alot of other features and yeah I am on a xeon 5650 on x58 but.... I was really expecting more from x99.

Yes I am also aware about release dates, its just after waiting so long I was really hoping it would be a MASSIVE improvement, since I forwent x79. Then everyone seems to be having issues. Figure what, 6-9 months for skylake?


----------



## [email protected]

Support threads are generally for issues. Very few people come into a support thread with the sole purpose of proclaiming their rig is working.









I've been doing this for years and I've never known it to be different.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Once it is updating iROG that process should be left alone to complete and restart the system automatically.


The irog won't start unless you shut down and restart. After the update.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> The irog won't start unless you shut down and restart. After the update.


Yes, do that and let it update - when the iROG update is complete it usually reBOOTs the system. Do not interrupt that process.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, do that and let it update


I do but there's no progress bar







and it should update normally like it does with the rivbe. You guys need to fix that issue


----------



## [email protected]

I would not worry about this - one should not need to keep flashing builds to each chip every day. If you want to work around just use the USB flashback method instead. There are more pressing things at the moment that take lead over things like this


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would not worry about this - one should not need to keep flashing builds to each chip every day. If you want to work around just use the USB flashback method instead. There are more pressing things at the moment that take lead over things like this


Hehe ok


----------



## [email protected]

The guys will probably look at it when they can.


----------



## turbofx

hey Raja i just tried out the new beta bios 0005. After i updated it, it gives me alot of error Messages first 33 after that cc and i wasnt be able to get into Windows everytime i restarted it took me direct into bios. In bios were another error under Bios Flashback it says that i used the second bios chip but i was using the first.

So I changed my bios directly on the Motherboard from bios 1 to bios 2 and after restarting the bios with the version 0403 it says bios updating please wait, which gives me a worry. Is that normal ? ( Im worried that something from the beta bios 0005 copied to the second bios chip 0403, is that possible ? )

After that process i used the bios flashback to Flash the first chip back to 0403 and changed back to bios 1.
Until now i havent seen another restart error 79 so far but im really not sure it is gone since it occur randomly.

And do you know where i can download the original bios version 0403 ?

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbofx*
> 
> hey Raja i just tried out the new beta bios 0005. After i updated it, it gives me alot of error Messages first 33 after that cc and i wasnt be able to get into Windows everytime i restarted it took me direct into bios. In bios were another error under Bios Flashback it says that i used the second bios chip but i was using the first.
> 
> So I changed my bios directly on the Motherboard from bios 1 to bios 2 and after restarting the bios with the version 0403 it says bios updating please wait, which gives me a worry. Is that normal ? ( Im worried that something from the beta bios 0005 copied to the second bios chip 0403, is that possible ? )
> 
> After that process i used the bios flashback to Flash the first chip back to 0403 and changed back to bios 1.
> Until now i havent seen another restart error 79 so far but im really not sure it is gone since it occur randomly.
> 
> And do you know where i can download the original bios version 0403 ?
> 
> thanks


If you end up direct in UEFI after a restart it means the BOOT device wasn't set or found.

If changing chips the iROG updates will need to be made again so that part is normal.

0403 has been suerceded so won't be available for download now anywhere officially.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 1) Yes, get the memory checked. If things are that unstable there is more going on than the board and UEFI being the culprit. While people have reported bugs with certain things overclocking if you look back through the thread nobody has your issues at stock. Your issues don't appear to be UEFI related as a result.
> 
> 2) The machine appears it is in shutdown but it was not - a lot of people get caught out by this one. I would not be surprised if its the same situation here.
> 
> 3) I have bent pins in sockets without even knowing it. It happens. Might not be your issue, but I'd even go so far as to reseat the CPU in your current situation.
> 
> 4) Yes try an SSD install in case the drive is going missing somehow
> 
> -Raja


Hi Raja,

Thank you very much for the information, I appreciate it.

Being at stock is making things worse, lol. Overclocked I can understand. We will get to the bottom of it









2) I finally found the source of the 40 boot code. You mentioned Hybrid shutdown. I thought it was truly disabled in power management of windows, but you also have to uncheck a box "for enable fast boot". As you mentioned it was not shutting down in the old sense of the word, it was hybrid, new in windows 8.0 and 8.1







No more post 40 codes.

I removed my joystick from rear USB IO, no frozen boots with AD, have also removed the steel series sensei mouse and replaced with Corsair M65 from rear IO, still no frozen boots with AD. Going to plug them in one at a time and see if I can replicate and identify IF that is the problem









Cheers

Rob


----------



## turbofx

raja thanks alot for being in the Forum and helping out.
I just wonder whats the reason for that restart error 79 and the network driver problem after it. Its just weird that it occurs so randomly.
i was working on the pc then i went away for some time came back and turned my pc on then i saw that the Network Driver didnt run properly so i did a restart and then it hangs on code 79 and the monitor stays black. After i turned it off and on it worked again and booted up to the Desktop just the Network Driver Problem stayed. So i moved into bios and switched to bios 2 and everything worked then back to bios 1 and everything worked again too. I did several restarts and turned my computer off and on and for now i havent seen it again. But since it occurs randomly im abit worried.

I think i should just wait for the new official bios release.


----------



## silversufer333

hello everyone, hi Raja

where can i download the new irog Driver.

thanks for help.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversufer333*
> 
> hello everyone, hi Raja
> 
> where can i download the new irog Driver.
> 
> thanks for help.


There is no irog driver


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbofx*
> 
> raja thanks alot for being in the Forum and helping out.
> I just wonder whats the reason for that restart error 79 and the network driver problem after it. Its just weird that it occurs so randomly.
> i was working on the pc then i went away for some time came back and turned my pc on then i saw that the Network Driver didnt run properly so i did a restart and then it hangs on code 79 and the monitor stays black. After i turned it off and on it worked again and booted up to the Desktop just the Network Driver Problem stayed. So i moved into bios and switched to bios 2 and everything worked then back to bios 1 and everything worked again too. I did several restarts and turned my computer off and on and for now i havent seen it again. But since it occurs randomly im abit worried.
> 
> I think i should just wait for the new official bios release.


Which uefi version are you running and are you running defaults? Without parts lists and details of everything plugged into the board this type of stuff is impossible for me to help you with. Please understand when someone cant see your rig they have little chance of debugging anything without info.


----------



## turbofx

Raja i just send you a pm thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Help others to help you.
Put your rig in your sig.

(Read it ALL, or you won't get your rig list to appear..)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Zurv

is no one using raid? yet again.. new bios.. and *poof* disk 1 not a member







...
soo.. 100s of gigs to download again...

i'm using 4 intel 730 240gig... 0,1,2,4


----------



## Mydog

I'm using raid0 on two Intel 180 GB SSD's, no issues

And this is starting to get fun even with this slow Crucial memory


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> is no one using raid? yet again.. new bios.. and *poof* disk 1 not a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> soo.. 100s of gigs to download again...
> 
> i'm using 4 intel 730 240gig... 0,1,2,4


I've got a 2x240GB SSD RAID for boot and a 2x3TB data array, neither one has had any issues through multiple BIOS updates now. Just updated to 0005 myself.

Also noticed XMP was fixed for me in this bios, so that's a win


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I've got a 2x240GB SSD RAID for boot and a 2x3TB data array, neither one has had any issues through multiple BIOS updates now. Just updated to 0005 myself.
> 
> Also noticed XMP was fixed for me in this bios, so that's a win


what ports are you using? first time the raid went bad it was 0 an 1.. but the last few times it has been port 1.. the HDs is fine.. it shows up as another drive.

All works great till a load defaults or bios update.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> what ports are you using? first time the raid went bad it was 0 an 1.. but the last few times it has been port 1.. the HDs is fine.. it shows up as another drive.
> 
> All works great till a load defaults or bios update.


SSD's are on 0 and 1.


----------



## centvalny

Testing uncore all auto settings in bios exept rams @ 1.605V and vcsa @ 1.128V



http://imgur.com/sPeehk6


----------



## Chris123NT

So here's where I'm at so far. I may be able to get vcore even lower still, but uncore @ 4 GHz is pretty nice. I may even be able to get 4.2 out of it since I'm still @ 1.2v for the cache.


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I just powered this oc up again after turning off psu for a few hours. Came straight up for me.


I've flashed the latest 0005 UEFI, and followed your advice, but still the same.

I think if that's all about CPU cannot handle the high DRAM freq, then a lower DRAM freq and lower Cahce freq may help. But the fact is, while 125 strap with 3.125GHz Cache and 3000MHz DRAM boot straight up, the 100 strap with 3GHz Cache and 2600MHz DRAM will lead to a 'BF' or 'BD', or even show a 'AF' then into shut down and cold boot loop.

The attachment is the OC Profile of my settings on 0005 UEFI, could you please have a look at it and see if I messed something up ?

4.5GCoreDDR4.2600.zip 1k .zip file


Thanks again !!


----------



## [email protected]

2600 is probably best avoided on 100 strap if you cannot get it stable.

The best 100 ratios over 2400 are 2666, 2933 and 3200. Out of those three 3200 is the best (for capable memory modules). The others have limited range.

If the other stuff I suggested does not help, then stick with the combo that works. If your CPU cannot handle certain combos, you're out of luck. Just think you're trying to do things your parts are not equipped to do or things Intel has not made that stable.

Good Luck


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2600 is probably best avoided on 100 strap if you cannot get it stable.
> 
> The best 100 ratios over 2400 are 2666, 2933 and 3200. Out of those three 3200 is the best (for capable memory modules). The others have limited range.
> 
> If the other stuff I suggested does not help, then stick with the combo that works. If your CPU cannot handle certain combos, you're out of luck. Just think you're trying to do things your parts are not equipped to do or things Intel has not made that stable.
> 
> Good Luck


Er.....

it seems I finally manage to make it work, even though I still don't know where goes wrong before this.

I pressed the Clear CMOS button on the MB, and loaded the DDR4-3100 OC Profile which is provided in the BIOS, and I noticed that the strap is 129MHz. Then I manually changed the strap to 125MHz, and did some voltage and memory CL adjustment, the system booted straight up with no problem.

Now I got this:



I'm running some stress test, and it seems pretty stable.


----------



## nfsking2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2600 is probably best avoided on 100 strap if you cannot get it stable.
> 
> The best 100 ratios over 2400 are 2666, 2933 and 3200. Out of those three 3200 is the best (for capable memory modules). The others have limited range.
> 
> If the other stuff I suggested does not help, then stick with the combo that works. If your CPU cannot handle certain combos, you're out of luck. Just think you're trying to do things your parts are not equipped to do or things Intel has not made that stable.
> 
> Good Luck


Anyway, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm using raid0 on two Intel 180 GB SSD's, no issues
> 
> And this is starting to get fun even with this slow Crucial memory


dude - looks like you hit the lottery with that chip. I haven't seen any others run with such low voltage.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - looks like you hit the lottery with that chip. I haven't seen any others run with such low voltage.


Looks good so far but more OC'ing to be done when I get my hands on some good memory. This chip reminds me of my 3960X that did 5 GHz at 1,35 vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looks good so far but more OC'ing to be done when I get my hands on some good memory. This chip reminds me of my 3960X that did 5 GHz at 1,35 vcore


those "ecomony" crucials will OC quite well...

17-19-19-39-390-2T @ 3200 w/ 100 strap 1.365 terminal volts. 1.385 training. or 2933,


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those "ecomony" crucials will OC quite well...
> 
> 17-19-19-39-390-2T @ 3200 w/ 100 strap 1.365 terminal volts. 1.385 training. or 2933,


I've seen that but mine won't







Doesn't go over 2666 no matter what I do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've seen that but mine won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't go over 2666 no matter what I do










oh well, but you CERTAINLY hit the mega-silicon lottery on the cpu. mine starts to get volt hungry after 4.7 (1.392V). You're getting 4.9 at that voltage! very jelly.


----------



## Roelv

Can someone please tell me how long the included SATA cable are? 30cm I suppose?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how long the included SATA cable are? 30cm I suppose?


They are 50cm. These are the exact cables included: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Original-White-Black-Cable/dp/B00IML7E5S#productDetails


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> They are 50cm. These are the exact cables included: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Original-White-Black-Cable/dp/B00IML7E5S#productDetails


Thanks +Rep, that's great because it will be easier to stomach the price of this motherboard, otherwise I would need to buy cables separately. It's always great when you use the cables that are included with a product, otherwise you would wish they weren't included which would make the product cheaper.


----------



## 2slick4u

I have the Corsair Dominator Platinum 4X4gb DDR4 2800 CL16. I can't get the XMP profile to work properly. My computer boots but after a cold shutdown. The system would be stuck with a 6d code. Anyone have any ideas? Everything works if I leave everything on stock settings.

I had a X99 deluxe and XMP had no problem there. Could it be the memory that is no capable with the RVE?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have the Corsair Dominator Platinum 4X4gb DDR4 2800 CL16. I can't get the XMP profile to work properly. My computer boots but after a cold shutdown. The system would be stuck with a 6d code. Anyone have any ideas? Everything works if I leave everything on stock settings.
> 
> I had a X99 deluxe and XMP had no problem there. Could it be the memory that is no capable with the RVE?


Hello
Is the the Q-Code "bd" instead? If so try increasing VCCSA voltage a bit.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Is the the Q-Code "bd" instead? If so try increasing VCCSA voltage a bit.


I'm not actually sure the code look like 6d or bd but if you're right than i will give that a try.

I didn't know you have to touch the VCCSA voltage if i'm only changing the X.M.P profile? I haven't done a real OC yet.


----------



## 2slick4u

I'm not sure where the vccsa voltage setting is? Also when I set xmp to 2800 which is what my ram is rated at. The CPU strap goes to 125 is that normal?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I'm not sure where the vccsa voltage setting is? Also when I set xmp to 2800 which is what my ram is rated at. The CPU strap goes to 125 is that normal?


Hello

VCCSA can be found below the cache voltage setting in the Extreme Tweaker section of the UEFI. The memory divider needed for 2800MHz memory speed works better with the 125 strap compared to the divider needed for the same memory speed on the 100 strap.


----------



## 2slick4u

Thanks alot I finally got it to work properly. X99 still feel buggy. Hopefully updates to windows and bios will fix it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Thanks alot I finally got it to work properly. X99 still feel buggy. Hopefully updates to windows and bios will fix it.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## jm600rr

A noob question. Have the following. System just doesn't really run stable at 100Mhz strap. Running 125 seems to be fine. Running 125 runs idle about 5-8 degrees warmer that 100. Is that right?

Thanks.

Rampage V extreme (Uefi 0005) w/5960X @ 4Ghz (1.2v)
32Gb 2666 @1.2
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate
Samsung XP941 (When switched to m.2 also was very unstable. Seems better after beta uefi 002-005)
2 x GTX 780TI
Corsair AX1200


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've seen that but mine won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't go over 2666 no matter what I do


I had similar issues with 702, 002 and 005 bios releases. I rolled back to 603 and used a 125 strap...then was able to overclock ram easily without any issues (G Skill 3000 1.5V 13-14-15-34 1T). I would be interested to see if that solves your issues.


----------



## Aftermath2006

So i updated the bios with the usb flash then started then turned on power got several restarts then a bios is updating do not shut down that message has been on screen for about 30 minutes not sure if i should wait or what opinions would be great


----------



## [email protected]

Did you interrupt the process at any point? It should have completed in 1-2 mins. If it has frozen, then you will need to restart the ystsem. Might be an idea to use one memory module only in case the system is unstable.


----------



## Aftermath2006

i restarted and it went through in a few seconds with the update and no problems after that working on getting windows and programs set up now


----------



## [email protected]

Cool. Good to hear.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, it's damn annoying. I have the ROG Swift monitor too - you are the guy from Whirlpool Swift thread? Also, where can I downlod this 0002 Beta Bios? I did not see it on the Asus site.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I found it - will give it a shot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Yes I am running the Steel Series Engine. Thanks I will try to set it and delete it. I have tried previous versions version too but no joy. What is weird is that my Razer BlackWidow keyboard was doing the same thing - just stops working but the lights are on and a replug fixes it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Telc,
> 
> I was having similar issues as you, mainly with the sensei mouse, but also the Ducky Shine 3 keyboard.
> 
> They were plugged into my ROG Swift monitor and using its USB hub. I have since plugged them directly into the USB 3.0 ports on the rear IO, so far no issues, BUT:
> 
> 1) System is no longer overclocked due issues
> 
> 2) Changed the Bios FROM 603 to 0002
> 
> I personally think there are some issues with the chipset or board(s). Not to be unexpected with a new release. Just hope they can be tracked down and fixed by bios, not a board revision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is near on impossible for companies to conceive every type of system spec out there, yes that is why there are standards for design, but some things just do not like to play well together.
> 
> Am I frustrated? YOU BET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent thousands of $$$$$ and it is not working properly, even at stock.


This really, really sucks. I'm on the verge of buying RVE to replace my RIVBE, but it seems the usb issues are the same between the boards!

Raja, any comment on this? This isn't an issue that's very widely discussed and I know that the RIVBE went through a few bios revisions which were meant to fix some of these usb comparability issues. It's a real shame that these issues persist across chipsets. i wonder if it's because the asmedia usb chip was used again.


----------



## [email protected]

Do you have a swift monitor and the same keyboard and mouse as these guys? I'll ask HQ for a replication.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do you have a swift monitor and the same keyboard and mouse as these guys? I'll ask HQ for a replication.


This is what I'm using. Eizo FG2421 as a usb hub. Keyboard is Sentey Crimson Pro. Mouse is a razer deathadder black.

I've tried connecting the keyboard and mouse directly to the board with both usb3 and usb2 ports. Occasionally the my RIVBE will drop the connection from the keyboard and mouse and I have to unplug them to get them working again. Doesn't matter which usb port I'm using, doesn't matter if I have the asmedia drivers installed or not. Also, bios doesnt detect the keyboard connected. The system has to be restarted a few times in order for the keyboard or mouse to be detected in bios, even if they are connected to the same usb port and not touched.

I'm just hoping to avoid having all of the same issues upgrading to a RVE.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> This is what I'm using. Eizo FG2421 as a usb hub. Keyboard is Sentey Crimson Pro. Mouse is a razer deathadder black.
> 
> I've tried connecting the keyboard and mouse directly to the board with both usb3 and usb2 ports. Occasionally the my RIVBE will drop the connection from the keyboard and mouse and I have to unplug them to get them working again. Doesn't matter which usb port I'm using, doesn't matter if I have the asmedia drivers installed or not. Also, bios doesnt detect the keyboard connected. The system has to be restarted a few times in order for the keyboard or mouse to be detected in bios, even if they are connected to the same usb port and not touched.
> 
> I'm just hoping to avoid having all of the same issues upgrading to a RVE.


Check the device QVLs for validated keyboards and hubs. Its usually best to stick with what is on there or close. Some things are hard to get in Taiwan to get patches for.


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jm600rr*
> 
> A noob question. Have the following. System just doesn't really run stable at 100Mhz strap. Running 125 seems to be fine. Running 125 runs idle about 5-8 degrees warmer that 100. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rampage V extreme (Uefi 0005) w/5960X @ 4Ghz (1.2v)
> 32Gb 2666 @1.2
> Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate
> Samsung XP941 (When switched to m.2 also was very unstable. Seems better after beta uefi 002-005)
> 2 x GTX 780TI
> Corsair AX1200


Can't speak for X99 or ASUS RVE, but on X79 / ASUS RIVE with the 125mhz strap idle voltage (~0.875-1.1v) is not working properly and as such the cpu is running on its highest VID all the time. This would explain the 5-8 degrees delta at idle. Maybe it's the same on X99 now, but I'm sure Raja can answer that...









Back then this was the reason for me to switch back to the 100mhz strap to be able to use offset mode for vcore.


----------



## marc0053

What's the most recommended bios for the RVE so far?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> What's the most recommended bios for the RVE so far?


0002 or 0005 - whatever works best for you


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 0002 or 0005 - whatever works best for you


Thanks,
I have a difficult time updating to 0005.
The file is named:

RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0005.7z

Do I rename to:

RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0005.CAP

everytime I try and install in BIOS using ez flash it recognizes the file on my USB (formatted FAT 32) but says it is not a UEFI file


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks,
> I have a difficult time updating to 0005.
> The file is named:
> 
> RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0005.7z
> 
> Do I rename to:
> 
> RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0005.CAP
> 
> everytime I try and install in BIOS using ez flash it recognizes the file on my USB (formatted FAT 32) but says it is not a UEFI file


Hello

You need to use 7-Zip or another compatible utility and unpack the file before flashing.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You need to use 7-Zip or another compatible utility and unpack the file before flashing.


Oh man, I feel like an idiot. Just doing a fresh OS install now on Win8 and assumed it recognized rar files but forgot I need to download WinRAR for that....
Thanks Praz!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Oh man, I feel like an idiot. Just doing a fresh OS install now on Win8 and assumed it recognized rar files but forgot I need to download WinRAR for that....
> Thanks Praz!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## TeliaSonera

I just bought this board with 5930k, G.SKILL Ripjaws 16gb 2666 ram and Swiftech H220X









I hope I made the right choice ... I was going to buy the msi xpower then I changed my mind in the last moment


----------



## codybby

What are you guys using to check Motherboard temps,memory, etc HWinfo is extremely buggy for me. Memory temp is stuck at 50 and 2 mobo temps are stuck at -40 and 105C and most other temps just don't change no matter the load or condition. Also my CPU wattage isn't showing how it used to, before it show watts as in ~30-140w but now it reads it as 0.5xx-1.3xx


----------



## tuxmask75

Sound card issues been fixed yet ? Got a Xonar Essence STX that does not work yet over here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Sound card issues been fixed yet ? Got a Xonar Essence STX that does not work yet over here.


We cannot replicate so far on the R5E or the Deluxe. I've even got it working on my test rig.

HQ are willing to send an OS image to someone with the issue (one of the less elaborate setups).


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Sound card issues been fixed yet ? Got a Xonar Essence STX that does not work yet over here.


Out of curiosity have you tried to supply the supplemental pci-e power plug on the bottom edge of the board yet?


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Out of curiosity have you tried to supply the supplemental pci-e power plug on the bottom edge of the board yet?


tried both ways .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We cannot replicate so far on the R5E or the Deluxe. I've even got it working on my test rig.
> 
> HQ are willing to send an OS image to someone with the issue (one of the less elaborate setups).


I may be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> tried both ways .
> I may be willing to give it a shot.


Can you list your parts and config?


----------



## axiumone

Anyone know what the C5 code stands for? I didn't see it listed in the manual. I get it when I'm trying to reboot and get into UEFI. It'll go through detecting devices, then go to black screen and hang on the C5 code if I try to get to UEFI. However, if I don't touch anything, it boots to windows normally.

I'm on bios 0005, if that's of any relevance.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> We cannot replicate so far on the R5E or the Deluxe. I've even got it working on my test rig.
> 
> HQ are willing to send an OS image to someone with the issue (one of the less elaborate setups).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can you list your parts and config?


Rampage V Extreme ( of course)
(2X) EVGA 06G-P4-2793-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 ( one of them burned out last night after 56 hours into a 3DS max rendering session)
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000)
Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell-E
I have 3x Vertex 4's running in Raid 0 for my main OS drive. with 3 additional standard HDDs for storage.

The drive I can install the OS on:
Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB 10000RPM SATA 3Gbps 16MB Cache 3.5-inch (WDC WD 1500HLFS-01G6U0)
shows up as 139GB in windows 7

When you say config, do you mean bios settings ? lets just say I'll be running at stock default with bios 002. ( unless you need me to be overclocked)
(onboard sound is off in bios,)
I have the PCI express power plugged in the bottom of the board as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Anyone know what the C5 code stands for? I didn't see it listed in the manual. I get it when I'm trying to reboot and get into UEFI. It'll go through detecting devices, then go to black screen and hang on the C5 code if I try to get to UEFI. However, if I don't touch anything, it boots to windows normally.
> 
> I'm on bios 0005, if that's of any relevance.


List the USB and storage devices used please.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme ( of course)
> (2X) EVGA 06G-P4-2793-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 ( one of them burned out last night after 56 hours into a 3DS max rendering session)
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000)
> Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell-E
> I have 3x Vertex 4's running in Raid 0 for my main OS drive. with 3 additional standard HDDs for storage.
> 
> The drive I can install the OS on:
> Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB 10000RPM SATA 3Gbps 16MB Cache 3.5-inch (WDC WD 1500HLFS-01G6U0)
> shows up as 139GB in windows 7
> 
> When you say config, do you mean bios settings ? lets just say I'll be running at stock default with bios 002. ( unless you need me to be overclocked)
> (onboard sound is off in bios,)
> I have the PCI express power plugged in the bottom of the board as well.


Okay, I will relay to HQ and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected]

R5E beta UEFI 007 with enhanced VCCSA rules to help OC.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnbTV1YklDWXBXN2s/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme ( of course)
> (2X) EVGA 06G-P4-2793-KR GeForce GTX TITAN SuperClocked Signature 6GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 ( one of them burned out last night after 56 hours into a 3DS max rendering session)
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000)
> Intel Core i7-5960X Haswell-E
> I have 3x Vertex 4's running in Raid 0 for my main OS drive. with 3 additional standard HDDs for storage.
> 
> The drive I can install the OS on:
> Western Digital VelociRaptor 150GB 10000RPM SATA 3Gbps 16MB Cache 3.5-inch (WDC WD 1500HLFS-01G6U0)
> shows up as 139GB in windows 7
> 
> When you say config, do you mean bios settings ? lets just say I'll be running at stock default with bios 002. ( unless you need me to be overclocked)
> (onboard sound is off in bios,)
> I have the PCI express power plugged in the bottom of the board as well.


So just one GPU now correct?


----------



## AndreTM

I've just bought this kit G.Skill Ripjaws 4 Kit: F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
2666Mhz @ 1.2V 15-15-15-35
How much should I be able to reach @1.35V with my RVE? Thanks guys.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> List the USB and storage devices used please.


Me ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> So just one GPU now correct?


yes just 1 GTX titan now, in top slot, the Xonar sound card is bottom most slot currently.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Me ?
> yes just 1 GTX titan now, in top slot, the Xonar sound card is bottom most slot currently.


No not you for the USB devices. My post was made was you were posting yours so mine ended up underneath. That question was for the previous poster.

I will let HQ know on the 1 Titan setup.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> List the USB and storage devices used please.


2 x crucial m4 256gb in raid 0
1 x crucial m550 1tb
1 x seagate 1.5tb hdd
all connected to sata ports on the x99 chipset.

1 x sentey crimson pro usb keyboard
1 x razer death adder usb mouse

I left all other usb devices disconnected.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Anyone know what the C5 code stands for? I didn't see it listed in the manual. I get it when I'm trying to reboot and get into UEFI. It'll go through detecting devices, then go to black screen and hang on the C5 code if I try to get to UEFI. However, if I don't touch anything, it boots to windows normally.
> 
> I'm on bios 0005, if that's of any relevance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> 2 x crucial m4 256gb in raid 0
> 1 x crucial m550 1tb
> 1 x seagate 1.5tb hdd
> all connected to sata ports on the x99 chipset.
> 
> 1 x sentey crimson pro usb keyboard
> 1 x razer death adder usb mouse
> 
> I left all other usb devices disconnected.


Do you have a generic keyboard you can try? Suspect the hub on that keyboard is causing an issue.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do you have a generic keyboard you can try? Suspect the hub on that keyboard is causing an issue.


Unfortunately I don't. I read the QVL and pick up one of those keyboards to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## [email protected]

Id just try something cheap to debug it.


----------



## Th0rHere

Don't suppose you have a mirror for the latest Rampage V Extreme bios. It's been downloaded too much and is no longer available.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0rHere*
> 
> Don't suppose you have a mirror for the latest Rampage V Extreme bios. It's been downloaded too much and is no longer available.


https://www.mediafire.com/?m4cen5asapqtq3m


----------



## [email protected]

Or this one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/b2yondtc6ncx7m9/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.rar


----------



## Th0rHere

Thanks guys!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Or this one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/b2yondtc6ncx7m9/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.rar


Another new bios, it's like Christmas every day!


----------



## AndreTM

Which BIOS do you suggest for a daily using?








I posted in the previous page the following question: Which frequency and related timings should I be able to reach @1.35V with my RVE with this G.Skill kit: Ripjaws 4 F4-2666C15Q-16GRR 2666Mhz @ 1.2V 15-15-15-35?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Which BIOS do you suggest for a daily using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in the previous page the following question: Which frequency and related timings should I be able to reach @1.35V with my RVE with this G.Skill kit: Ripjaws 4 F4-2666C15Q-16GRR 2666Mhz @ 1.2V 15-15-15-35?
> 
> Thanks guys.


I just updated to 0007 and everything is great so far for me. I'd say as a rule of thumb for such a new platform you want to keep the BIOS updated as much as possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> I just updated to 0007 and everything is great so far for me. I'd say as a rule of thumb for such a new platform you want to keep the BIOS updated as much as possible.


notice any effect of the new VSA rules on your OC?

btw - does anyone have a link to winzip that';s not polluted with bloatware?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> notice any effect of the new VSA rules on your OC?
> 
> btw - does anyone have a link to winzip that';s not polluted with bloatware?


Use this instead.

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> notice any effect of the new VSA rules on your OC?
> 
> btw - does anyone have a link to winzip that';s not polluted with bloatware?


Use 7zip instead of winzip, or just use winrar.

And to answer your question no I haven't noticed any changes with the new rules, my offset of .12 still gives me 1.0v VCCSA as before. I do only have 2400MHz ram though, so maybe the new rules don't apply for under 2666.


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> R5E beta UEFI 007 with enhanced VCCSA rules to help OC.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnbTV1YklDWXBXN2s/edit?usp=sharing


I was gonna say, your next bios name better be 007








Playing around with a rve, got good ram but a so so cpu. Seems to be fairly stable at 126x36 and then 127x37 seems to be a brick wall (already at 1.35v). The gskill 2400 value ram sems to be pretty decent though, running 32gb of it at 3024 and haven't had a crash yet (some benches and an os install).
http://valid.x86.fr/lf76z0


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cky2k6*
> 
> I was gonna say, your next bios name better be 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with a rve, got good ram but a so so cpu. Seems to be fairly stable at 126x36 and then 127x37 seems to be a brick wall (already at 1.35v). The gskill 2400 value ram sems to be pretty decent though, running 32gb of it at 3024 and haven't had a crash yet (some benches and an os install).
> http://valid.x86.fr/lf76z0


It's a huge jump from 126x36 to 127x37. May I ask why you're trying it that way? Instead of keeping the multiplier at 36 and just increasing the bclk one by one from 126?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Raja,

Just an update. Installed 0007 bios.

On previous 602, 0002 and 0007 bios, if I plug in a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro joystick into the rear IO panel, my system will not boot into windows, but freeze just prior with Q-Code F6 (Fb??) 4 times out of 5.

If the joystick is NOT plugged in, boots into windows every time, showing AA on the Q-Code.

That combined with the previous issues with my ROG Swift USB hub plugged into the rear IO, potentially shows a fault with the board or USB setup??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Just an update. Installed 0007 bios.
> 
> On previous 602, 0002 and 0007 bios, if I plug in a Logitech Extreme 3D Pro joystick into the rear IO panel, my system will not boot into windows, but freeze just prior with Q-Code F6 (Fb??) 4 times out of 5.
> 
> If the joystick is NOT plugged in, boots into windows every time, showing AA on the Q-Code.
> 
> That combined with the previous issues with my ROG Swift USB hub plugged into the rear IO, potentially shows a fault with the board or USB setup??


USB incompatibility I suspect. As you are based in Australia I'd suggest reaching out to the local support there with a report of the issues.


----------



## Th0rHere

Took me a little longer to get my reviews of the new stuff done, but finally posted the 5960x and Rampage V Extreme review. I would love some feedback on them, and any future benchmarks you think I should include. I kept in short this time around, because I was running them all again on other systems for comparisons. I will reviewing more stuff, including graphics cards soon. www.geektech.ie

I'm currently running 4.480MHz with 128MHz x 35 and 1.3V(offset). I'm using 16GB Corsair Vengence 2,666MHz with it running at 2,817MHz.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

In h24, what is maximum voltage for the uncore (voltage cache, I believe)?

1.20 or 1.35v?

Thanks


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It's a huge jump from 126x36 to 127x37. May I ask why you're trying it that way? Instead of keeping the multiplier at 36 and just increasing the bclk one by one from 126?


Typo, its 127x36 wasn't paying attention.


----------



## marc0053

Can anyone with a STX sound card running successfully on this board post a pic of their configuration (gpu and stx in which slots)?
This would be very helpful.
Thanks in advance.
Marc


----------



## CaliLife17

Just got my system up and running, and just installed windows. So far I have the beta 0007 bios installed, and just downloaded the beta Aida. Anyone have a link to the new CPU-Z beta? the current link I have (http://www.cpuid.com/medias/files/softwares/betas/cpuz_x64.zip) doesn't seem to work for me. Also any other beta's out there I need to know about to DL?


----------



## [email protected]

Cpuz takes a long time probing the spd. Just leave it for a while.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hi guys,

Sorry for the noob question, how do I set the minimum core speed please?

At the moment using adaptive voltage, it only idles at a minimum value of 1.5GHz @ 1.017V

At stock settings it drops to 0.8GHz at about 0.8V if I remember correctly.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

You can´t set a ratio of a minimum core speed thats impossible.
Are you use 125 straps for oc ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Cpuz takes a long time probing the spd. Just leave it for a while.


this version is not so slow.. unless it's the one being discussed and is still too slow.









cpuz_x64.zip 1128k .zip file


----------



## Gunslinger.

I can't get that version to work on any of my OS installs.

It launches but then just quits never to be seen again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I can't get that version to work on any of my OS installs.
> 
> It launches but then just quits never to be seen again.


whoa. no problem like that here... but then again, unfortunately I choose to "try" Win8,1x64.











still can't figure out why... at 166 strap, the cache is reporting low (on all OS-based programs). Bios has it at 41-something.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa. no problem like that here... but then again, unfortunately I choose to "try" Win8,1x64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still can't figure out why... at 166 strap, the cache is reporting low (on all OS-based programs). Bios has it at 41-something.


Try turning off Bclk Ignore in the bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris123NT*
> 
> Try turning off Bclk Ignore in the bios?


bclk ignore... to off. so that's then "don't ignore".


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi.

I own a 5960x overclocked at 4125 mhz and a rampage 5 but i can not achieve to reduce frequency of cpu in idle .

Indeed , the frequency always stays at 4125 mhz even without load . ( see picture below )

Can you tell me which option , i have to use, please ?

I tried " active frequency " but it doesn't work .

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Jpmboy

check that the min proc state in windows advanced power settings is set to 0% (assuming you have speedstep enabled in bios.


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that the min proc state in windows advanced power settings is set to 0% (assuming you have speedstep enabled in bios.


Thanks a lot .









This worked perfectly .









Indeed i didn't know that this option was existing !


----------



## PCBung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> is no one using raid? yet again.. new bios.. and *poof* disk 1 not a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> soo.. 100s of gigs to download again...
> 
> i'm using 4 intel 730 240gig... 0,1,2,4


Same happened to me, tried to recover the raid using tools etc but no luck, had to reinstall.

Also my xonar sound card doesn't work on this board, it never gets picked up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I can't get that version to work on any of my OS installs.
> 
> It launches but then just quits never to be seen again.


you tried the stand alone executable, not the installer?


----------



## Zurv

i wonder what is causing my issue then.. i do use the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> Same happened to me, tried to recover the raid using tools etc but no luck, had to reinstall.


is the port 1 or other ports?

asus guys







that is two people with 4 intel 730 that raid breaks when updating the bios. every single time for me. (


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i wonder what is causing my issue then.. i do use the
> is the port 1 or other ports?
> 
> asus guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is two people with 4 intel 730 that raid breaks when updating the bios. every single time for me. (


check with @Silent Scone he fixed this (i think) with a 128K block size.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check with @Silent Scone he fixed this (i think) with a 128K block size.


i always used 128k block size


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa. no problem like that here... but then again, unfortunately I choose to "try" Win8,1x64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still can't figure out why... at 166 strap, the cache is reporting low (on all OS-based programs). Bios has it at 41-something.


Very interesting. On the 125 strap, I have similar issues with the cache. It gets stuck at 4250 and although the BIOS reports it correctly (4.3-4.5 in my tests), then windows will report it only at 4250....also, if you run some memory benchmarks, the performance will go down with the higher multiplier??? Could someone explain that?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBung*
> 
> Same happened to me, tried to recover the raid using tools etc but no luck, had to reinstall.
> 
> *Also my xonar sound card doesn't work on this board, it never gets picked up*.


I have the same issue with my xonar essence STX not producing any sound.

Many have reported that if you get your pc to go on hibernate that sound will work after if comes out of hibernate but you need to do this every time if your pc reboots.
The other method some people have suggested is to force gen 2.0 or 1.0 for the pcie slots through the bios and that can also fix the sound issue.

This is very annoying for me and end up using the onboard sound (which I'm not that fond off) for now.
I hope ASUS gets a fix for this in the near future.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Very interesting. On the 125 strap, I have similar issues with the cache. It gets stuck at 4250 and although the BIOS reports it correctly (4.3-4.5 in my tests), then windows will report it only at 4250....also, if you run some memory benchmarks, the performance will go down with the higher multiplier??? Could someone explain that?


strange - I only experienced this at 166 strap. A fix is to define a min cache freq rather than auto. for 166 that's 2000, for 125 it's 1500.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you tried the stand alone executable, not the installer?


all I have is the stand alone exe, you have a link for the installer?


----------



## friskiest

Bitspower AIX99R5E Nickel Plated Full-Covered-Block (Clear)


----------



## Gunslinger.

yikes, I can't ever see using such a monstrosity myself.


----------



## friskiest

It's not a looker, that's for sure.

I personally prefer the more traditional approach.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> all I have is the stand alone exe, you have a link for the installer?


no, only the stand-alone .exe which is what I've been using. maybe 'cause I'm using w8.1? (that would be odd - sht usually runs slower on w8.1 !)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> yikes, I can't ever see using such a monstrosity myself.


...fugly


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Bitspower AIX99R5E Nickel Plated Full-Covered-Block (Clear)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is hideous looking, and the notion of having to take that whole contraption apart to swap CPU's is less than desirable.


----------



## theGrimreaper

Got one on order from Amazon and waiting on it to ship. Granted I plan on just a mild OC on the 5820K as it's been years since I've OC'ed and so many things are different now.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Why are bitspower make this ugly Full-Cover-Block ?
Anyway EK solve this problem







Like always..


----------



## primafrog

Hello Raja,

I wanted to get your thoughts on the following observations/issues that I encountered with different BIOS versions. (5930K, G Skill DDR4 3000) using the 125 strap and blck frequency of 129
- Bios 007: I can get the CPU ratio to 36 (4644) with 1.315V, Cache Ratio to 35 (4516) with 1.30V, VIN 1.9, VSA 1.2 and Memory to 3096 with no timing changes. Other minor bios changes have been made with suggestions from the OC guide). I tried to bump the voltage on the memory and get tighter timings but no luck, couldn't pass the boot (however it was absolutely fine on bios 603). So I decided to go back to 603 and checked for the exact same configuration

- Bios 603: Same configuration except I can get the memory timings change from 15-15-15-36 2T to 13-14-15-34 1T with 1.5V at 3098Mhz. However, the cache is acting weird. I set up the same ratio (35) and the NB frequency in the OS (Windows 7 64) got stuck at 4386







....see screenshot below. Please note that I set the min/max cache ratio to 35.

Any hint will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndreTM

I installed today my motherboard!








Now I need a stability test and I can start to overclock! I read that with Haswell-E is not a good choice to use LinX or Prime95, but is preferable to use AIDA64 stability test. How long should I run this one to get a sort of conclusion of my OC?


----------



## tistou77

I am amazed at the weak details of the "temperature / voltage" with AIDA64
With R4BE (X79), there is much more information than that


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Hello Raja,
> 
> I wanted to get your thoughts on the following observations/issues that I encountered with different BIOS versions. (5930K, G Skill DDR4 3000) using the 125 strap and blck frequency of 129
> - Bios 007: I can get the CPU ratio to 36 (4644) with 1.315V, Cache Ratio to 35 (4516) with 1.30V, VIN 1.9, VSA 1.2 and Memory to 3096 with no timing changes. Other minor bios changes have been made with suggestions from the OC guide). I tried to bump the voltage on the memory and get tighter timings but no luck, couldn't pass the boot (however it was absolutely fine on bios 603). So I decided to go back to 603 and checked for the exact same configuration
> 
> - Bios 603: Same configuration except I can get the memory timings change from 15-15-15-36 2T to 13-14-15-34 1T with 1.5V at 3098Mhz. However, the cache is acting weird. I set up the same ratio (35) and the NB frequency in the OS (Windows 7 64) got stuck at 4386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....see screenshot below. Please note that I set the min/max cache ratio to 35.
> 
> Any hint will be greatly appreciated.


One more note: the board with bios 603 doesn't take any cache ratio greater than 34 (is this beacuase of turbo mode triggered with a ratio of 35???). I can get the overall cache to 448 if I increase the blck to 130 and it is fairly stable so far.


----------



## [email protected]

Stick with 007 or 008.

Tune VCCSA for memory frequency. Some CPUs don't like 1.20 VCCSA. Some memory dividers have better "range" as well.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I have the same issue with my xonar essence STX not producing any sound.
> 
> Many have reported that if you get your pc to go on hibernate that sound will work after if comes out of hibernate but you need to do this every time if your pc reboots.
> The other method some people have suggested is to force gen 2.0 or 1.0 for the pcie slots through the bios and that can also fix the sound issue.
> 
> This is very annoying for me and end up using the onboard sound (which I'm not that fond off) for now.
> I hope ASUS gets a fix for this in the near future.


My Xonar Essence STX works with this board, Never had any issues what you're experiencing.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Can anyone with a STX sound card running successfully on this board post a pic of their configuration (gpu and stx in which slots)?
> This would be very helpful.
> Thanks in advance.
> Marc


I have my 780 ti's in SLI with a PCI-E SSD and the STX card on the 3rd slot ( The Black Slot)


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have my 780 ti's in SLI with a PCI-E SSD and the STX card on the 3rd slot ( The Black Slot)


Thanks, it seems people running sli don't have the sound card issue. Raja says it works as well with sli gpus + a sound card.
i think most people having issues (including me) are running single gpu + sound card.


----------



## [email protected]

I have tried single and dual as have HQ. Until we can replicate we cannot patch. If we replicate we will patch it.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks, it seems people running sli don't have the sound card issue. Raja says it works as well with sli gpus + a sound card.
> i think most people having issues (including me) are running single gpu + sound card.


Try putting the sound card under the black slot and see if the problem still occur if you haven't tried that yet.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I am amazed at the weak details of the "temperature / voltage" with AIDA64
> With R4BE (X79), there is much more information than that


You have the same thing?


----------



## Alluz

Hello,

Does anyone have problems with Intel NIC?

Latest drivers are installed. When i log in to windows, i need to disable and then enable the NIC from device manager to get it work...

I have Windows 8.1 64-bit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You have the same thing?


no, you need to enable the sensors. there are plenty:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tistou77

Ok thanks








With X79, there was no need (not enabled)


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, you need to enable the sensors. there are plenty:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In fact, it was the AIDA64 version was outdated.
With the latest beta, it's good


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hey, what's the consensus on adaptive vs manual + C States? I was reading over at the haswell overclocking guide and the original post stresses that adaptive voltages should not be used. Then again, that person's on a MSI board and I haven't seen any voltage spikes with adaptive voltages on the RVE.

Which way is better? Adaptive or manual + c states?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hey, what's the consensus on adaptive vs manual + C States? I was reading over at the haswell overclocking guide and the original post stresses that adaptive voltages should not be used. Then again, that person's on a MSI board and I haven't seen any voltage spikes with adaptive voltages on the RVE.
> 
> Which way is better? Adaptive or manual + c states?


Better at what?


----------



## [email protected]

Adaptive is fine on this gen. You need to use the 100 strap with it though.

We worked with Intel to get the voltage hike patched. It was actually occuring on manual voltages too on the initial microcode releases. We reported that back and Intel fixed both manual and adaptive (lucky). The strap limitations withstanding.


----------



## xarot

Phew, got to love moving.. I've got a 5960X, RVE, and G.Skill's 3000 and 2133 kits collecting dust atm. Well after tuesday I'll finally open them! Got to get some plumbing done with water cooling too.









The only bad thing is that my 3970X/4960X + RIVE BE is very stable system now, so jumping into new tech is like jumping naked in a frozen lake. Not that I wouldn't have done it...literally.


----------



## AndreTM

How do you see when a OC is stable for a daily use?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Adaptive is fine on this gen. You need to use the 100 strap with it though.
> 
> We worked with Intel to get the voltage hike patched. It was actually occuring on manual voltages too on the initial microcode releases. We reported that back and Intel fixed both manual and adaptive (lucky). The strap limitations withstanding.


Ummmm. I have an over lock at the moment using adaptive and 125 strap...........

What is the issue?? 5960x at 4.4Ghz using my new G-Skill 2666MHz memory.

Shall I change it immediately??

Thanks Raja

Rob


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Adaptive is fine on this gen. You need to use the 100 strap with it though.
> 
> We worked with Intel to get the voltage hike patched. It was actually occuring on manual voltages too on the initial microcode releases. We reported that back and Intel fixed both manual and adaptive (lucky). The strap limitations withstanding.


Why is there an issue with the 125 strap?

Adaptive works fine with the 125 strap with the 2666 XMP profile but it refuses to boot with the 2800 XMP profile on my Dominator Platinum 2666. Manual voltages boot up just fine. Is there an explaination for that?

EDIT: It just hangs at the windows logo or bluescreens at the windows logo.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Adaptive is fine on this gen. You need to use the 100 strap with it though.
> 
> We worked with Intel to get the voltage hike patched. It was actually occuring on manual voltages too on the initial microcode releases. We reported that back and Intel fixed both manual and adaptive (lucky). The strap limitations withstanding.


Yeah I got hit with the voltage hike on the first bios revision for the R5E. Damn near crapped myself when I saw the vcore spike to 1.5 under load on my first test LOL. Thankfully the bios update fixed that. Seems like so long ago but it was only 3.5 weeks lol.


----------



## Mike211

my Samsung 850 1tb raid breaking every time I oc my motherboard


----------



## [email protected]

Means the OC settings being applied are not stable.


----------



## pphx459

Guys, hoping someone can help me. I can't get the pcie_x4 slot to work for my ZxR. I've reseated it and the device manager just wont detect it. I have SLI Titans and am able to get it working on the other two x16 slots. I'm hoping that I just need to adjust some bios settings as I just put this system together , saw in the manual about how it should disable SATAEXPRESS_E1 automatically but I had to manually disable it?


----------



## prelude514

Is there an issue with UEFI 0008? Just set up my RVE + 5960x and so far overclocking is garbage. Need 1.4v @ 4.4GHz to not BSOD within 10 seconds running prime95 blend.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Bitspower AIX99R5E Nickel Plated Full-Covered-Block (Clear)


We want compact not insanely huge and ugly looking giant blocks.

2 Small Blocks would be perfect.

Their design department has no clue.


----------



## pphx459

Looks like that giant block connecting all the parts is optional? If that's the case, it'll still be two separate blocks. The idea is actually ok though, less plumbing work.


----------



## prelude514

Yeah, pretty ugly.


----------



## VSG

That's a monoblock design covering motherboard, CPU and everything in between. What you are looking for are separate motherboard only blocks.


----------



## prelude514

I just tried UEFI 0007, still overclocking horribly if Raja's definition of an average chip is accurate.

Testing best I can do @1.3v (1.318v DMM) is 4200MHz running prime 28.5 blend.

Hottest core =65c
VRM = 47c
228W at the wall

Pretty disappointed so far.


----------



## eqsasukei

Hello, I just setup my new system with this motherboard. I have installed Windows twice and I am still having issues with some of the drivers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Realtek drivers wont install just hangs on cmd.exe window. I got one .exe to install from the drivers folder, but it just results in .exe errors.
I don't see anywhere on the support section to download a ROG Supreme audio driver. So I am guessing it is bundled in with the realtek?

AI Suite won't install, I click and nothing happens.

ROG CPU-Z hangs for almost a minute before loading.

Keyboard does't work until about 5 seconds after the windows login screen

I don't know if this might be an issue, but I have my SSDs in a RAID0 config and they seem to be slow when extracting files that is only about 100-300MB. Like only extracting at a 3-6MBs.

I have installed all of the chipset, raid, usb drivers from the website and still can't get the audio drivers installed as well as these other little issues.

Below are system specs:
Windows 7 x64
i7 5930k 3.5GHz
Corsair Dominator PC3000 x2 16GB Quad Channel kits
EVGA GTX 980 SC x4
Samsung 850 Pro 128GB x2 in RAID0 - OS installed
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
Corsair 1500watt PSU

ASUS OC Panel is installed in the bay

Thanks for any help you can provide.
As Im typing this I am getting keyboard lag. And only showing about 10pct cpu usage and only 5.11GB of memory is being used.


----------



## [email protected]

Combining memory kits is a bad idea. Even if same model.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have my 780 ti's in SLI with a PCI-E SSD and the STX card on the 3rd slot ( The Black Slot)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it seems people running sli don't have the sound card issue. Raja says it works as well with sli gpus + a sound card.
> i think most people having issues (including me) are running single gpu + sound card.
Click to expand...

I have three 780's and a Creative ZxR in the bottom slot and i'm not having any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Guys, hoping someone can help me. I can't get the pcie_x4 slot to work for my ZxR. I've reseated it and the device manager just wont detect it. I have SLI Titans and am able to get it working on the other two x16 slots. I'm hoping that I just need to adjust some bios settings as I just put this system together , saw in the manual about how it should disable SATAEXPRESS_E1 automatically but I had to manually disable it?


Haha funny you should mention this. I was in the act of typing that I have a ZxR and I've had no problems with it but I just realized it stopped working today.









My device manager can detect it but under windows it says I have no audio output sources. Not even my graphics cards or onboard audio is a choice. I think we have different issues but if I figure out what's going on, I'll report back.


----------



## eqsasukei

I ran the same thing on my ddr3 machine for 2 years and never had an issue. They don't make an 8dimm kit.


----------



## [email protected]

Its a gamble. The kits are rated in 4 DIMM config not 8. I guess you understand what all the timings mean so got into the situation knowingly rather than throwing caution to the wind.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqsasukei*
> 
> They don't make an 8dimm kit.


Hello

If 8 modules kits are not available it normally means not enough ICs have been able to be successfully binned for qualification to offer the kit for sale.


----------



## eqsasukei

But would that cause Realtek drivers not to install when the rest of the drivers installed fine?

EDIT: Driver and realtek manager work, but I get an ATKEK_cmd.exe error everytime I restart the machine.


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Ok so i just picked up my RVE from newegg a few days ago and im having some problems getting it to see all of my memory. I have the g,skill 16gb 4x4 2666 kit, When loaded into the proper slots a1 b1 c1 and d1 the system doesnt get past post. When i press the mem ok button and get into the bios It only shows 12 of the 16 gigs active. My first thinking was one of the sticks was bad so i pulled them all out and started trying to figure out what one was bad. With all 4 sticks in under the tools menu the sticks show up fine. if i pull a stick out of the c1 or d1 slots the system boots no problem. At this point im fairly sure its a mobo problem as the ram all works if i change the sticks do different slots. I have worked with both bios 603 and 0007 and still haven't gotten anything working yet any ideas?


----------



## Boulard83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> Ok so i just picked up my RVE from newegg a few days ago and im having some problems getting it to see all of my memory. I have the g,skill 16gb 4x4 2666 kit, When loaded into the proper slots a1 b1 c1 and d1 the system doesnt get past post. When i press the mem ok button and get into the bios It only shows 12 of the 16 gigs active. My first thinking was one of the sticks was bad so i pulled them all out and started trying to figure out what one was bad. With all 4 sticks in under the tools menu the sticks show up fine. if i pull a stick out of the c1 or d1 slots the system boots no problem. At this point im fairly sure its a mobo problem as the ram all works if i change the sticks do different slots. I have worked with both bios 603 and 0007 and still haven't gotten anything working yet any ideas?


I had exact same issue on my 4x4 gskill 2400. At first i was sure C1 was dead since swaping the dimm around was working fine but C1 was a no-go. Even booting with 3 dimms, thinkering with timing and reputing the dimm on was a no-go.

I reseated/cleaned the CPU pads with microfiber cloth and 99% alcohol and VOILA! Ever since that moment i got all my 4 dimms working great !


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Hmm I will give this a try then and hope for the best. Was really glad it wasnt a dead ddr4 stick cause i just pulled one out and it booted fine. Got windows 8.1 and everything working then went back and started messing with it a gain. Ill give it a clean and report back when i can thanks for the help

EDIT: when you say cleaned the cpu pads you mean the underside of the cpu correct?


----------



## Boulard83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> EDIT: when you say cleaned the cpu pads you mean the underside of the cpu correct?


hell yes ! Not the CPU socket


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

Yea figured so. Been years since i did anything with a computer so never hurts to ask. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Boulard83

I hope it will work for you, it worked for me


----------



## prelude514

Could someone do me a solid and upload Realbench 2.2 to dropbox or something for me? Asus' servers are dead.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Could someone do me a solid and upload Realbench 2.2 to dropbox or something for me? Asus' servers are dead.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/gr2usgpinhlplwb/RealBench_v2.2.zip?dl=0


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Means the OC settings being applied are not stable.


Raja,

Do you mean damaging not stable????

So far I have seen nothing un toward regarding temps, voltages or even stability In fact since changing the memory to the G-Skill kit, XMP profile and 125 strap, my system has not been more stable. Not a single problem.............

On a separate note, my cache frequency is running at 3000MHz even with the overclock of 4.4Ghz. Do I bother bumping it up??? If so, which setting is it please?


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gr2usgpinhlplwb/RealBench_v2.2.zip?dl=0


Thanks man! +Rep


----------



## galaxyy

I have my RVE ready to go but I'm waiting for a full-block water block. Anyone running high OCs with just a CPU block? Are your NB/SB temperatures ok? (My current RiiiE's NB/SB would overhead like crazy without the full block)


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> I have my RVE ready to go but I'm waiting for a full-block water block. Anyone running high OCs with just a CPU block? Are your NB/SB temperatures ok? (My current RiiiE's NB/SB would overhead like crazy without the full block)


Things have changed a lot since X58. The only thing worth water cooling on motherboards these days are the VRMs.


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> Things have changed a lot since X58. The only thing worth water cooling on motherboards these days are the VRMs.


Thanks! I think I'll stop waiting and just get the CPU block then.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Do you mean damaging not stable????
> 
> So far I have seen nothing un toward regarding temps, voltages or even stability In fact since changing the memory to the G-Skill kit, XMP profile and 125 strap, my system has not been more stable. Not a single problem.............
> 
> On a separate note, my cache frequency is running at 3000MHz even with the overclock of 4.4Ghz. Do I bother bumping it up??? If so, which setting is it please?


The reply you quoted was not for you.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The reply you quoted was not for you.


Oh sorry. Thank you for clarifying that









Should the minimum Cache ratio be set the same as the maximum??


----------



## [email protected]

For beginners id advise leaving the cache on auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> I have my RVE ready to go but I'm waiting for a full-block water block. Anyone running high OCs with just a CPU block? Are your NB/SB temperatures ok? (My current RiiiE's NB/SB would overhead like crazy without the full block)


yes I am, as are most here since the full blocks are just coming out (and some are just plain fugly!), if you have good air flow, the VRMs stay below 40-45C at 4.5 thru 4.7GHz on a 5960X,


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Guys, hoping someone can help me. I can't get the pcie_x4 slot to work for my ZxR. I've reseated it and the device manager just wont detect it. I have SLI Titans and am able to get it working on the other two x16 slots. I'm hoping that I just need to adjust some bios settings as I just put this system together , saw in the manual about how it should disable SATAEXPRESS_E1 automatically but I had to manually disable it?


Raja, would you be able to comment on this? thanks

Edit: Looks like I'm not alone on this, on rog forums:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52061-PCIe-x4_1-slot&country=&status=


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes I am, as are most here since the full blocks are just coming out (and some are just plain fugly!), if you have good air flow, the VRMs stay below 40-45C at 4.5 thru 4.7GHz on a 5960X,


Do you know of any that have been released? I haven't seen any in my searches.Also, can you define "good air flow"? I was planning on leaving my case door off but without any fans on the MB. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> Do you know of any that have been released? I haven't seen any in my searches.Also, can you define "good air flow"? I was planning on leaving my case door off but without any fans on the MB. Thanks!


a single 90mm is all that's needed to cool the vrm effectively in my ... case.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Stick with 007 or 008.
> 
> Tune VCCSA for memory frequency. Some CPUs don't like 1.20 VCCSA. Some memory dividers have better "range" as well.


Finally figured out the issue with DDR overclocking and increase voltage on the 007 release. By setting the DRAM capability to 140% and Power Phase Control to Extreme, the board seems to take the increase voltage as 603 was doing it automatically. Much improved 24/7 configuration with increase cache and ddr configuration:
CPU (5930k): 4644, Strap: 125, blck: 129, CPU Ratio: 36x and VCore = 1.3625V
Cache: 4515, Ratio: 35, VCache = 1.35V
DDRAM (G.Skill 3000): 3096, 13-14-15-34 1T, 1.5V (DRAM CLK Period set to 13)
LLC set to 9
VSA to Auto (underlying value around 1.02V)
VIN to 1.90V


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello,
I'm a proud owner of a Rampage V Extreme.
But I'm having this issue, don't really know if it's an issue.
It takes at least 3-5 minutes to get past the BIOS, I have turned USB onto partial and post time for 2 seconds.
Could it be because I have a raid 0?

I have another question, what does changing the strap do? I'm on the 100 strap, I read that there is 125 strap what does this mean?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm a proud owner of a Rampage V Extreme.
> But I'm having this issue, don't really know if it's an issue.
> It takes at least 3-5 minutes to get past the BIOS, I have turned USB onto partial and post time for 2 seconds.
> Could it be because I have a raid 0?
> 
> I have another question, what does changing the strap do? I'm on the 100 strap, I read that there is 125 strap what does this mean?
> Thanks in advance.


take a look at the guides on pg 1 of this thread and: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/1120_20#post_22920777


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI 0705 for R5E (same as 0007):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnQVRNYmJDcU9SV0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0705 for R5E (same as 0007):
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnQVRNYmJDcU9SV0E/edit?usp=sharing


THanks!


----------



## grunge03

Hi,

I just installed the 008 bios.
I set on auto the cpu configuration except my 2666mhz ram.
My efi says I have a x33 ratio but my oc panel and ai suite say I have a x36 ratio.

Anyone has the issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0705 for R5E (same as 0007):
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnQVRNYmJDcU9SV0E/edit?usp=sharing


just flash and retain the 0603 drivers?


----------



## Jpmboy

well, that was a bad experience. Successful flash to 0705... unsuccessful at running clocks I had before. flashing back to 0603.

needed to clrcmos... flashing left ghosts-in-the-machine! seems normal again (0603 bios) I'll wait for an offical release on the website after QC.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, that was a bad experience. Successful flash to 0705... unsuccessful at running clocks I had before. flashing back to 0603.


I went from 603 to 705, running the same as before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I went from 603 to 705, running the same as before.












not here. 4.5-4.7GHz with 3200 ram and 4300 cache... and 166.6x28 working just fine on 0603.

edit: will give it another try.. and do a clrcmos after flashing to 0705. shoulda done that first time.

edit2: good to go. needed to clrcmos after first boot following flashing and before first Oc (load optimized defaults was not enough...?)


----------



## FaStVtEc

Any fix for the xonar essence stx issues yet? I've tried all bios versions and I do know about the temporary sleep fix...


----------



## Breit

Is there a list of pro's and con's for the choice of each CPU strip?
I mean what's the advantage of changing it say 125 or even 166 MHz over the default 100 MHz?

Is there something that don't work on higher CPU straps (like voltage offset mode etc.) or is it needed to achieve higher uncore clocks maybe?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@[email protected]

I'm having trouble with offset and adaptive voltage for the CPU Cache on bios 705.

Adaptive isn't working at all, just throwing small voltage swings of +-0.05V when it's enabled, no matter what the target turbo voltage is set at.

Offset isn't working above 0.5V either. When setting a value above 0.5V, it's reverting back to 0.5V once booted into windows. An offset of 0.5V is giving me 1.35V cache at full load, but I'd like 1.4V.


----------



## [email protected]

Ensure the cache ratios are set correctly for Offset (min and max ratios need to have a gap otherwise you might as well use manual). Personally I don't even bother using offset/adaptive voltage for cache.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ensure the cache ratios are set correctly for Offset (min and max ratios need to have a gap otherwise you might as well use manual). Personally I don't even bother using offset/adaptive voltage for cache.


I have tried min/max set to auto/46 and 14/46, the same thing happens.

It's not worth running an offset voltage VS 1.4V 24/7? What cache voltage are you comfortable running 24/7 with?


----------



## [email protected]

I run 1.40V here.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Thanks!

Regardless, I'm pretty sure adaptive is broke and offset is limited to 0.5.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have tried min/max set to auto/46 and 14/46, the same thing happens.
> 
> It's not worth running an offset voltage VS 1.4V 24/7? What cache voltage are you comfortable running 24/7 with?


Are you trying to run 4600 cache for 24/7?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Are you trying to run 4600 cache for 24/7?


Yes


----------



## Gunslinger.

That's a pretty lofty goal I must say, and is going to take a very special CPU to achieve.

I've had 2 chips that couldn't run higher than 4300 on LN2


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I run 1.40V here.


Do you run your vcore and cache voltage in offset or just straight 24/7 manual @ 1.4?]

If we use adaptive vcore but manual cache voltage, is there a concern if the cache is at 1.35v and the vcore downclocks to less than 1v?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> That's a pretty lofty goal I must say, and is going to take a very special CPU to achieve.
> 
> I've had 2 chips that couldn't run higher than 4300 on LN2


I went through 4 chips to get this one. It can bench 4800 cache at 1.45V. It needs 1.4V for 4600 stable, and 1.5V for 4700 stable.

Screenshots in the haswell-e owners thread.

Edit:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2740#post_22927418

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2810#post_22932351


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> That's a pretty lofty goal I must say, and is going to take a very special CPU to achieve.
> 
> I've had 2 chips that couldn't run higher than 4300 on LN2


What motherboard do you have? It sounds like you don't have an Asus motherboard. I can push a 4.3Ghz cache with just 1.35v, probably less. Just matching vcore to cache voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Do you run your vcore and cache voltage in offset or just straight 24/7 manual @ 1.4?]
> 
> If we use adaptive vcore but manual cache voltage, is there a concern if the cache is at 1.35v and the vcore downclocks to less than 1v?


I don't use offset adjustments for any rail. Adaptive sometimes for CPU and that's it. - don't use it for anything else and never have. Up to you guys how you setup your systems.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't use offset adjustments for any rail. Adaptive sometimes for CPU and that's it. - don't use it for anything else and never have. Up to you guys how you setup your systems.


If you haven't already, or anybody else, could you try running an adaptive cache voltage to see if it's just me having the problem?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? It sounds like you don't have an Asus motherboard. I can push a 4.3Ghz cache with just 1.35v, probably less. Just matching vcore to cache voltage.


he's got the r5e.. and maybe a few others too.


----------



## Rbby258

Didn't want to make a new thread for this

should i go for a 3960x with 32gb ram or 5820k with 16gb. I can get both for the same money total. Upgrading from a 3820.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Didn't want to make a new thread for this
> 
> should i go for a 3960x with 32gb ram or *5820k with 16gb*. I can get both for the same money total. Upgrading from a 3820.


This one if it was me.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This one if it was me.


That's what i originally thought. Once i sell the rampage 4 extreme, 3820 and 16gb ram its actually a bit cheaper option vs the used 3960x.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This one if it was me.


I agree, those are some nice chips, SPANKS my 4930k that I had @4.5, needed too much volts for anything higher...1230 max in Cinebech 15...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> That's what i originally thought. Once i sell the rampage 4 extreme, 3820 and 16gb ram its actually a bit cheaper option vs the used 3960x.


lilchronic showed a pic of cinebench r15 a few hours ago getting 1400 points with his 4.7Ghz 5820k. Takes a speed of 5.4Ghz on my old 3970x to get 1400 points.

Crazy.









*http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2860#post_22934181*


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> lilchronic showed a pic of cinebench r15 a few hours ago getting 1400 points with his 4.7Ghz 5820k. Takes a speed of 5.4Ghz on my old 3970x to get 1400 points.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2860#post_22934181*


Sold it that has, thanks +rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> lilchronic showed a pic of cinebench r15 a few hours ago getting 1400 points with his 4.7Ghz 5820k. Takes a speed of 5.4Ghz on my old 3970x to get 1400 points.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/2860#post_22934181*


and what's impressive is that score with cache only at 3500. He'd be 1500 with cache @ 4000 (-ish). R15 is very "receptive" to cache frequency.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? It sounds like you don't have an Asus motherboard. I can push a 4.3Ghz cache with just 1.35v, probably less. Just matching vcore to cache voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> he's got the r5e.. and maybe a few others too.
Click to expand...











Wasn't looking at the thread title.

I didn't think a chip would struggle with cache especially on LN2 that bad on the RVE.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't looking at the thread title.
> 
> I didn't think a chip would struggle with cache especially on LN2 that bad on the RVE.


I had a chip that wouldn't boot with more than 4200 cache. 4300 set up to 1.55V, no boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I had a chip that wouldn't boot with more than 4200 cache. 4300 set up to 1.55V, no boot.


so now that you have that binned golden chip, what ja gonna do with it? Join the OCN HWBOT team and ring up some points - climb the ladder! it's fun and challenging.

http://hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/#Members


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I haven't even found my upper end for cache stability. I've been in the 1.35v range and highest i've gone is 4.4


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so now that you have that binned golden chip, what ja gonna do with it? Join the OCN HWBOT team and ring up some points - climb the ladder! it's fun and challenging.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/#Members


Haha, I might give it a go


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Haha, I might give it a go


Sounds like fun. How do you join the team?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What motherboard do you have? It sounds like you don't have an Asus motherboard. I can push a 4.3Ghz cache with just 1.35v, probably less. Just matching vcore to cache voltage.


RVE, which definitely helps OC the cache, but at the same time the chip must still be capable, and unfortunately mine have not been good so far, so the hunt continues.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> RVE, which definitely helps OC the cache, but at the same time the chip must still be capable, and unfortunately mine have not been good so far, so the hunt continues.


Hello

So true. My chip doesn't like high CPU or cache speed but has a really good IMC.


----------



## [email protected]

Lucky me got one of those CPUs that can do both like crazy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Lucky me got one of those CPUs that can do both like crazy.


Hello

I don't think 24/7 stability at 4800 for both the CPU and cache is out of reach for the CPU you have. A gem for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Haha, I might give it a go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Sounds like fun. How do you join the team?


Easy - create an account/username @ hwbot.org (ideally same as OCN, but that's up to you), and just join the OCN Team which you simply select in your user profile.



then... ENJOY!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I haven't even found my upper end for cache stability. I've been in the 1.35v range and highest i've gone is 4.4


I guess I'm just chickenship. Haven't gone above 1.25V cache... only good for 4.3 so far.

Is there any "rule of thumb" saying where vcore and cacheV should be in relation to eachother? Like cacheV =< vcore? or it doesn 't matter


----------



## primafrog

Thanks


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you haven't already, or anybody else, could you try running an adaptive cache voltage to see if it's just me having the problem?


I had the same issue. Couldn't get my adaptive settings to work on 0007 so went back to 0603.


----------



## nickolp1974

Got my RVE and 5960 coming tomoz







what bios do you recommend, 0007???


----------



## marc0053

I run 0705 here and find it works great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0705 for R5E (same as 0007):
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnQVRNYmJDcU9SV0E/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## nickolp1974

Thank you, looking forward to testing. I'm assuming a clean install is the way forward to save on conflicts from previous x79 chipset??


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I guess I'm just chickenship. Haven't gone above 1.25V cache... only good for 4.3 so far.
> 
> Is there any "rule of thumb" saying where vcore and cacheV should be in relation to eachother? Like cacheV =< vcore? or it doesn 't matter


I run 1.25v+ cache on a 4790K. Would think you're good for a bit more on 8core. I realize they're a bit different, but then again, going from Ivy to Ivy-E many settings were same.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thank you, looking forward to testing. I'm assuming a clean install is the way forward to save on conflicts from previous x79 chipset??


Correct. That's what I've done and most people here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I run 1.25v+ cache on a 4790K. Would think you're good for a bit more on 8core. I realize they're a bit different, but then again, going from Ivy to Ivy-E many settings were same.


thanks bro. i think my chip tops out at 4.4 cache. 4.5 fails a memory test even at 1.35V cache. 4.4 looks good at 1.28-1.29V. (strictly for benchruns)


----------



## Nightcargo

I'm not used to this BIOS yet, and I can't find an answer.

I have manually set the BSCLK at 125 and the ratio at 34 for a 4250 Mhz CPU Frequency.

Now that shows in the AI Suite 3 Dual Intelligent Processors 5 correct on the top, but on the bottom left:

CPU Frequency shows correctly once in a while but for the most part shows:
1500 Mhz
125x12

Is it auto throttling back even with it set manually?

How do you prevent this?

The ASUS site is down, any help with better manuals to understand how this Suite works?

Thanks

Sorry posted twice. Needed to be in this thread


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcargo*
> 
> I'm not used to this BIOS yet, and I can't find an answer.
> 
> I have manually set the BSCLK at 125 and the ratio at 34 for a 4250 Mhz CPU Frequency.
> 
> Now that shows in the AI Suite 3 Dual Intelligent Processors 5 correct on the top, but on the bottom left:
> 
> CPU Frequency shows correctly once in a while but for the most part shows:
> 1500 Mhz
> 125x12
> 
> Is it auto throttling back even with it set manually?
> 
> How do you prevent this?
> 
> The ASUS site is down, any help with better manuals to understand how this Suite works?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry posted twice. Needed to be in this thread


Hello

I'm not sure why you would not want the CPU to downclock when idle but to prevent it from doing so set the Windows power plan to high performance.


----------



## Nightcargo

Thanks for the reply.

I don't think that is what I want either, but I just want to make sure I'm getting the overclock.

In past rigs I've built when you go into the System Properties section of Windows you would see XXX processor 3 GHz @ 3.8 GHz

On this build I see:

5960X @ 3.0 GHz 3.0GHz

But that was a different OS and MB, etc.

So if I rip a DVD or play a game it should throttle up then?

Thanks again


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcargo*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I don't think that is what I want either, but I just want to make sure I'm getting the overclock.
> 
> In past rigs I've built when you go into the System Properties section of Windows you would see XXX processor 3 GHz @ 3.8 GHz
> 
> On this build I see:
> 
> 5960X @ 3.0 GHz 3.0GHz
> 
> But that was a different OS and MB, etc.
> 
> So if I rip a DVD or play a game it should throttle up then?
> 
> Thanks again


Hello

When the Windows power plan is set to balanced the CPU frequency will increase as the load does.


----------



## Mindtrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Hi, I'm using i75960x + asus rampage V extreme + G.skill ribjaw 16gb 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 and i has booting up problems, its just won't show anything except black screen everytime i exist bios or restart from windows.
> 
> I have set my xmp to 3000mhz and cpu is at 125strap from xmp setting which pretty much; i only set AI overclocking to XMP and still has problems booting up.
> 
> This happened before with bios version 404 that come with motherboard, that sometime it could boot automatically pass black screen with error 79.
> 
> now after i updated to bios version 503 and 603, it's always happens now, never go pass black screen even i set everything to auto with mem's bus at 2133 and stock cpu clock, unless i do the hard reset and it will boot to windows sometime, very sad.
> 
> So if anyone has save or backup the bios version 404 that come with motherboard. please upload it to me, i'm sure it will help. qq
> 
> Regards


I had this same issue. After several days and two calls to Asus tech support, Asus initiated the RMA process for my board. I hope you had better luck, but if not, I would recommend contacting Asus tech support.


----------



## [email protected]

Probably need to tune VCCSA.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably need to tune VCCSA.


why is it not doing it automatically ? 2666mhz + should enable atleast +0.200 vccsa right ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why is it not doing it automatically ?


Each CPU can be a little different - no universal magic bullet. You can try 1.02V like some of the beta UEFIs apply - but that may not be correct for your CPU with DRAM overclocked. Thats the thing with overclocking - anything overclocked may need to tuning by the end user. VCCSA is a very sensitive rail - too much voltage can be just as unstable as not enough.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Can you use either 2666MHz or 2800MHz RAM speed on Asus Rampage V Black yet with 100MHz BCLK Strap? Or are you still forced to use 125MHz BCLK Strap?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Can you use either 2666MHz or 2800MHz RAM speed on Asus Rampage V Black yet with 100MHz BCLK Strap? Or are you still forced to use 125MHz BCLK Strap?


Do you have a board yet - you can try it!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do you have a board yet - you can try it!


Literally about to buy one. I want to keep it at 100MHz BCLK if at all possible and unless higher speeds are supported I'll have to downclock to 2400MHz which is a drag.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Literally about to buy one. I want to keep it at 100MHz BCLK if at all possible and unless higher speeds are supported I'll have to downclock to 2400MHz which is a drag.


Hello

The only real difference between the 100 and 125 straps is not being able to use adaptive voltage mode with the 125 strap. This is not a deal breaker.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only real difference between the 100 and 125 straps is not being able to use adaptive voltage mode with the 125 strap. This is not a deal breaker.


That's literally a deal breaker for me though...

Anyhow, are there any detailed memory overclocking/underclocking guides anywhere?

Example: I buy 2800MHz RAM. What settings do I change to make it 2400MHz? And how do I tighten the timings?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That's literally a deal breaker for me though...
> 
> Anyhow, are there any detailed memory overclocking/underclocking guides anywhere?
> 
> Example: I buy 2800MHz RAM. What settings do I change to make it 2400MHz? And how do I tighten the timings?


Hello

This is in no way meant as derogatory but if you are unsure of the settings needed to force the ram to 2400MHz or how to tighten up the timings are you sure you understand how adaptive voltage mode works and its difference when compared to offset?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is in no way meant as derogatory but if you are unsure of the settings needed to force the ram to 2400MHz or how to tighten up the timings are you sure you understand how adaptive voltage mode works and its difference when compared to offset?


Not really, no. But I still don't want 125MHz strap because I have seen a lot of people having issues with it and then they are fine with 100MHz strap.


----------



## [email protected]

You're probably better off purchasing a memory kit rated at 2400 or under if setting things up are a struggle. Or look at a platform that suits a plug-and-play mindset.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're probably better off purchasing a memory kit rated at 2400 or under if setting things up are a struggle. Or look at a platform that suits a plug-and-play mindset.


I need 6 cores however for my line of work. I know basic stuff like multiplier, BCLK, voltage and XMP. But that's about it. I'm always looking to learn more however.

The store I'm purchasing from doesn't have any 2400MHz DDR4 RAM.


----------



## [email protected]

There are plenty of online outlets that sell 2133 and 2400 kits.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are plenty of online outlets that sell 2133 and 2400 kits.


None that are as good as this one (Sweden).

Anyhow, are there any guides available that entail underclocking/overclocking a memory kit?


----------



## [email protected]

No guides for something that simple. I'd advise you don't look into overclocking memory if you don't know how to change DRAM frequency. Even the seasoned guys struggle with that stuff. I advise people that have to ask to stay clear as it requires a lot of patience and more support for them on a personal level than I can provide. As you are Sweden based any support you need should be directed at ASUS Support for your region.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No guides for something that simple. I'd advise you don't look into overclocking memory if you don't know how to change DRAM frequency. Even the seasoned guys struggle with that stuff. I advise people that have to ask to stay clear as it requires a lot of patience and more support for them on a personal level than I can provide. As you are Sweden based any support you need should be directed at ASUS Support for your region.


I was just asking for a simple guide. And my purpose is not to overclock but underclock. To 2400MHz. The kit I'm getting has apparently been proved to reach 2400MHz with 12-12-12 timings at 1.35V.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I was just asking for a simple guide. And my purpose is not to overclock but underclock. To 2400MHz. The kit I'm getting has apparently been proved to reach 2400MHz with 12-12-12 timings at 1.35V.


apply xmp
change from 2800 to 2400
keep xmp timings for simplicity
keep xmp voltage setting for simplicity


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> apply xmp
> change from 2800 to 2400
> keep xmp timings for simplicity
> keep xmp voltage setting for simplicity


Hello

Or set memory frequency to 2400MHz and leave all other settings at default. Job done.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not really, no. But I still don't want 125MHz strap because I have seen a lot of people having issues with it and then they are fine with 100MHz strap.


2666 and 3200 are stable for me on the 100 strap with the latest bios (705). 2800 is not sable at 100, but perfectly fine at 125.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 2666 and 3200 are stable for me on the 100 strap with the latest bios (705). 2800 is not sable at 100, but perfectly fine at 125.


Really? That's awesome. I'll get the 2666MHz memory from Corsair and be done with it!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Really? That's awesome. I'll get the 2666MHz memory from Corsair and be done with it!


That's what I'd do.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's what I'd do.


Thanks a lot for the help. Really appreciate it! Made my purchase a lot simpler.


----------



## mirkoj

Hello,
i could use one small info if anyone can share.
Till hour ago I was looking into getting x99-e ws board, mainly due to 4 times x16 PCIE 3 slots for 4 titan setup and GPU rendering.
But the thing is that MBO is nearly impossible to get here rigth now, rampage V extreme gives a lot of nice gaming goodies plus I can get it almost rigth away.
The thing I'm looking for is:

1. how much if any impact you can see when using 4-way sli between 4 times 16x speeds and 4 times x8 speeds, both in gaming and GPU CUDA 3d rendering
2. on my curent board p9x79-e ws tehre is additinal PCIE power slot right above PCIE slot 1 for providing extra power to PCIE when using 3-4 cards.
I don;t see that on rampage V board so question is are there any potential problems or issues not having that additional power added to PCIE using 4 cards?

Thanks for all the answers. I hope to put my system together soon, the rest of components are already here now just waiting or ram and mbo
will use 5960x cpu, 32gb g.skill ripjaws 2666MHz ram, ax1500i corsair psu, all in corsair 900d case.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hello,
> i could use one small info if anyone can share.
> Till hour ago I was looking into getting x99-e ws board, mainly due to 4 times x16 PCIE 3 slots for 4 titan setup and GPU rendering.
> But the thing is that MBO is nearly impossible to get here rigth now, rampage V extreme gives a lot of nice gaming goodies plus I can get it almost rigth away.
> The thing I'm looking for is:
> 
> 1. how much if any impact you can see when using 4-way sli between 4 times 16x speeds and 4 times x8 speeds, both in gaming and GPU CUDA 3d rendering
> 2. on my curent board p9x79-e ws tehre is additinal PCIE power slot right above PCIE slot 1 for providing extra power to PCIE when using 3-4 cards.
> I don;t see that on rampage V board so question is are there any potential problems or issues not having that additional power added to PCIE using 4 cards?
> 
> Thanks for all the answers. I hope to put my system together soon, the rest of components are already here now just waiting or ram and mbo
> will use 5960x cpu, 32gb g.skill ripjaws 2666MHz ram, ax1500i corsair psu, all in corsair 900d case.


1. Nearly no impact when gaming. In fact, the added latency of the PLX chip might make the X99-e worse. I don't know about 3d rendering.

2. There is a molex slot to supply additional power for GPUs near the bottom left of the motherboard.


----------



## Mydog

Testing some new memory, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 MHz CL16-18-18-36 2T.





Memory OC'ing is something I need to research more on, not my strong point.


----------



## mirkoj

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/8449/Project_01.jpg

I cannot find that additinal molex, i see 8pin and 4 pin in upper part beside 24pin mbo plug.
can you please point out to that additional plug?
thanks!


----------



## strong island 1

hey I know this might sound like a dumb questions but I just want to be sure.

The setting in digi power control "cpu input boot voltage"

That is to set the input voltage at boot right? and then it should change to your input voltage after boot. I have been matching it with my input voltage or just raising it a bit higher. I just want to make sure I understand the setting.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/8449/Project_01.jpg
> 
> I cannot find that additinal molex, i see 8pin and 4 pin in upper part beside 24pin mbo plug.
> can you please point out to that additional plug?
> thanks!


It's at the bottom to the left of the EZ plug/TPM header, and is rotated 90º from normal orientation so you only see the side of it.


----------



## mirkoj

aaaaah I see it. so standard molex goes in there. there was 6pin PCIE needed for p9x79-e ws so that is what I was looking for here as well








thanks


----------



## VSG

I wish this had a 6-pin PCI-E as well, molex can die in a fire for all I am concerned.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1. Nearly no impact when gaming. In fact, the added latency of the PLX chip might make the X99-e worse. I don't know about 3d rendering.
> 
> 2. There is a molex slot to supply additional power for GPUs near the bottom left of the motherboard.


the e-ws quad sli runs through 2 plx chips which introduce a slight delay (it's just how they work). even at 4K you will not notice (or really measure) a difference between x8 and x16(with plx).

download a copy of "currentbandwidth.exe" to measure the PCIE throughput.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wish this had a 6-pin PCI-E as well, molex can die in a fire for all I am concerned.


just not stuck in the middle of the mobo please!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Testing some new memory, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800 MHz CL16-18-18-36 2T.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory OC'ing is something I need to research more on, not my strong point.


daaum 'dog... nice nb oc you got there! that's one of the best cpu's around!!

btw - that kit will do 3200 at 1.365V 17-18-18-37-1T easy. the 3200 divider seems very solid.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaum 'dog... nice nb oc you got there! that's one of the best cpu's around!!
> 
> btw - that kit will do 3200 at 1.365V 17-18-18-37-1T easy. the 3200 divider seems very solid.


Thanks pal









I'm pretty pleased with it but I'm beginning to hate postcode "bd"









And I know experienced how memory OC'ing can affect your OP, so far I've lost two Asus .log files


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with it but I'm beginning to hate postcode "bd"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know experienced how memory OC'ing can affect your OP, so far I've lost two Asus .log files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


eh, who cares about log files anyway!







you get worried, open a cmnd prompt (as admin) and type in "sfc[space]/scannow" just to check you're not corrupting the OS kernel.


----------



## xarot

Just got my rig up and running for a few hours of testing, I am not able to even boot with my G.Skill 3000 kit @3000 MHz. Tried VCCSA up to 1.25 V, DRAM 1.4 V and nothing...? Strap 100 or 125 no difference.

well, seems to be a doge chip AGAIN for me, 4.5 bootable at 1.375...









I kind of expected that a 3000 kit will definitely cause issues but still went for that one. Should have stuck to 2666 or something. Funny thing is that I also have a basic G.Skill Ripjaws4 2133 kit and the label says "Plug and play" and the 3000 kit is labelled "XMP". LOL.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Just got my rig up and running for a few hours of testing, I am not able to even boot with my G.Skill 3000 kit @3000 MHz. Tried VCCSA up to 1.25 V, DRAM 1.4 V and nothing...? Strap 100 or 125 no difference.
> 
> well, seems to be a doge chip AGAIN for me, 4.5 bootable at 1.375...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of expected that a 3000 kit will definitely cause issues but still went for that one. Should have stuck to 2666 or something. Funny thing is that I also have a basic G.Skill Ripjaws4 2133 kit and the label says "Plug and play" and the 3000 kit is labelled "XMP". LOL.


I had problems with that kit too. eventually returned it for some corsair 2800c16's which run 3200 c17 no problem. before rma, try 3200 on strap 100 with timings (loose) like 17-18-18-39-390-2t and 1,36V. if good, 1T should be no sweat.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, who cares about log files anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get worried, open a cmnd prompt (as admin) and type in "sfc[space]/scannow" just to check you're not corrupting the OS kernel.


I get this everytime I reboot now, nothing important but funny tho


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey I know this might sound like a dumb questions but I just want to be sure.
> 
> The setting in digi power control "cpu input boot voltage"
> 
> That is to set the input voltage at boot right? and then it should change to your input voltage after boot. I have been matching it with my input voltage or just raising it a bit higher. I just want to make sure I understand the setting.


Yes, just during boot up, then your regular setting of Input voltage will take over once in windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I get this everytime I reboot now, nothing important but funny tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*http://charlessocci.com/2013/05/01/on-windows-7-startup-a-popup-message-appears-cusersappdatalocaltemp-xxxxxx-log-iniis-lost/*

Try this...


----------



## AndreTM

Can you suggest me some settings to run my Ripjaws 4 2666Mhz without issues? I passed 1 hour of LinX @ 2933 16-18-18-32 2T 1.35V but many times when I switch on my PC it remains locket with POST code "bd" or I get "00" and it reboots continuously!
BIOS 0008

I used the following settings:

DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
System Agent Voltage (VCSSA): 1.05V (I've already tried 1.15V)

Thanks! (Please answer me this time







)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Have you tried more vdimm?


----------



## Tiddl3ywinks

I was having a problem with my ram a few pages back (84 i think) Sadly removing the cpu and cleaning it off didnt do much for me, Im still unable to get the ram stick in my c1 slot to load properly and it prevents the entire system from booting. Has anyone else had issues with the c1 slot at all? Im using the 2666 gskil 16gb kit (4x4)

EDIT: forgot to include i know all of the ram sticks are in working order cause they show up under the tools menu in the bios when i swap them to other slots

EDIT 2: Problem fixed one of the ram sticks was indeed dead thanks to my own faulty testing. All set now


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://charlessocci.com/2013/05/01/on-windows-7-startup-a-popup-message-appears-cusersappdatalocaltemp-xxxxxx-log-iniis-lost/*
> 
> Try this...


Thanks pal that worked


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I haven't even found my upper end for cache stability. I've been in the 1.35v range and highest i've gone is 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just chickenship. Haven't gone above 1.25V cache... only good for 4.3 so far.
> 
> Is there any "rule of thumb" saying where vcore and cacheV should be in relation to eachother? Like cacheV =< vcore? or it doesn 't matter
Click to expand...

I'd run 1.4v 24/7 if that made a difference to my overclock on manual. I only get a bit uneasy when pushing past 1.4v. Personally, 1.45v is as high as I would go on adaptive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Can you suggest me some settings to run my Ripjaws 4 2666Mhz without issues? I passed 1 hour of LinX @ 2933 16-18-18-32 2T 1.35V but many times when I switch on my PC it remains locket with POST code "bd" or I get "00" and it reboots continuously!
> BIOS 0008
> 
> I used the following settings:
> 
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
> System Agent Voltage (VCSSA): 1.05V (I've already tried 1.15V)
> 
> Thanks! (Please answer me this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Set the dram V on the tweaker main page something like 15-25mV higher, so for a 1,35V kit, 1,365 to 1.375V. then in the Dram Timings settings, scroll to the bottom, then scroll up until you see "Eventual Dram Voltage" set this to the value you want to run the ram at once they get thru training on reboot. Enable "Attempt Fast boot".
You can also try changing VSA (+ or -) if this does not work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks pal that worked


it's amazing the stuff MrT ferrets out! Always spot on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd run 1.4v 24/7 if that made a difference to my overclock on manual. I only get a bit uneasy when pushing past 1.4v. Personally, 1.45v is as high as I would go on adaptive.


your cpu is happy it's not making a difference to your overclock.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Your estimated delivery date is:
> 
> Friday, October 3, 2014


Thank you Amazon









Now I will have 2 paperweights instead of 1 while waiting for the RAM.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Set the dram V on the tweaker main page something like 15-25mV higher, so for a 1,35V kit, 1,365 to 1.375V. then in the Dram Timings settings, scroll to the bottom, then scroll up until you see "Eventual Dram Voltage" set this to the value you want to run the ram at once they get thru training on reboot. Enable "Attempt Fast boot".
> You can also try changing VSA (+ or -) if this does not work.


Thanks for your reply how much should I set the "Eventual DRAM Voltage"?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had problems with that kit too. eventually returned it for some corsair 2800c16's which run 3200 c17 no problem. before rma, try 3200 on strap 100 with timings (loose) like 17-18-18-39-390-2t and 1,36V. if good, 1T should be no sweat.


Nope, still didn't boot. Tried even higher VCCSA to see if it would boot...nope, the debug code changed though. Going to try to return this kit for a Corsair kit maybe. Did you mean RMA for CPU or RAM or both...?







It could be the CPU too but who knows.

...My chip still seems to be sucking, I'm using H100i AIO only for now and could get a few LinX runs done at 4 GHz only so far. Great...let's see if anything changes if I change the RAMs first to the 2133 kit.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Hello forum,
I have encountered a problem with what I assume is my motherboard, there are a few fans that spin up fine and stay spinning until I reach Windows and some fans stop.
I also can only find 3 fans in the bios. Where there are 5 headers.

Anyone know a fix?

Also, when is the next bios revision coming out officially. I'v flashed and updated to 7005, but it's not the official bios.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hello forum,
> I have encountered a problem with what I assume is my motherboard, there are a few fans that spin up fine and stay spinning until I reach Windows and some fans stop.
> I also can only find 3 fans in the bios. Where there are 5 headers.
> 
> Anyone know a fix?
> 
> Also, when is the next bios revision coming out officially. I'v flashed and updated to 7005, but it's not the official bios.


Install AIsuite, then run fan tuning. After it's done measuring the fan speeds, you will see all of your fans and then can set profiles accordingly.


----------



## [email protected]

The Chassis fan headers also need to be set to the correct fan type in UEFI (DC is default, for PWM fans the user needs to set each header to PWM accordingly). The fan speed will depend on the reported temp and the set curve. If you want to see a fan spinning even if the temp it reacts to is too low for it to spin, then increase the fan speed at the lower end of the fan slope so that you can see it spin.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Install AIsuite, then run fan tuning. After it's done measuring the fan speeds, you will see all of your fans and then can set profiles accordingly.


Trust me I'v done that, it only finds 4/7 headers.
I should add I have run splitters on every single one, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Chassis fan headers also need to be set to the correct fan type in UEFI (DC is default, for PWM fans the user needs to set each header to PWM accordingly). The fan speed will depend on the reported temp and the set curve. If you want to see a fan spinning even if the temp it reacts to is too low for it to spin, then increase the fan speed at the lower end of the fan slope so that you can see it spin.


Even though all 7 headers have fans there only displays 4 of the 7.
I have also tried DC/PWN and it still does the same, unless the fans connected aren't displayed in the BIOS.

It finds Chassis FAN 3A, 2A, 1A and CPU fan, which I still can't control even when set to either DC or PWN. (CPU fan is 3 pin H100I) nor can 3A be controlled, but it's possible because it has a 4 pin/3 pin connected.

3A and 2A can be controlled.


----------



## [email protected]

The Chassis fans are controlled as groups - so the master fan for each group will be the only one you can control. Whatever you set for the master of each group will mirror to the other fans. The success of that also requires the fans in each group are of the same type and also requires you know how to set the fan controls manaully. If you don't then use the Fan Xpert software after selecting the right fan type for each fan group in UEFI.

If that does not work either, then it's possible the fans themsleves are not compatible. This happens if the fans in question have inline controls or there is some kind of RPM issue with the fan.

The CPU fan header can auto detect the fan type. BUT you must use the same fan type n the CPU and CPU_OPT header.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Chassis fans are controlled as groups - so the master fan for each group will be the only one you can control. Whatever you set for the master of each group will mirror to the other fans. The success of that also requires the fans in each group are of the same type.


Oh, I understand. But that doesn't fix the fans stopping once it reaches Windows.
Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## [email protected]

The temp is low so the fan won't spin. Run the calibration. Also re-read my last reply above as I edited it and added more info.


----------



## Nichismo

Damn, wish I would have been patient and bought the Rampage V instead...

Wont be long and and EK will release some super sexy waterblock kit for it, and then people will have their DDR4 dimms outfitted with plexi nickel monarch blocks, along with their mobo block kits and CPU blocks, all linked together with Black Sparkle Bitspower crystal links....

*sigh*

...and us Deluxe owners will be thinking "wow thats sexy, and probably helping them get better overclocks too...."


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The temp is low so the fan won't spin. Run the calibration. Also re-read my last reply above as I edited it and added more info.


Hmm, read your previous comment, disconnected all 3 pin fans, so only 4 pins.
Ran OCCT to get the CPU temperature up, still doesn't spin.
I did a rescan of fan tuning, and looked, still can't control Chassis FAN 3A.
Also, it seems when I select the turbo option, it starts up when I go anything lower, it stops.

Oh, and all fans in the system are exactly the same.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Hmm, read your previous comment, disconnected all 3 pin fans, so only 4 pins.
> Ran OCCT to get the CPU temperature up, still doesn't spin.
> I did a rescan of fan tuning, and looked, still can't control Chassis FAN 3A.
> Also, it seems when I select the turbo option, it starts up when I go anything lower, it stops.
> 
> Oh, and all fans in the system are exactly the same.


Set the Chassis fan headers to correct fan type and then set the minimum speed. I do not know what adjustments you are making from this side - I suspect the issue lies in what you are doing to set the fans up. There is nothing in your posts to suggest you've actually adjusted the fan slope to speed up the fan.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set the Chassis fan headers to correct fan type and then set the minimum speed. I do not know what adjustments you are making from this side - I suspect the issue lies in what you are doing to set the fans up. There is nothing in your posts to suggest you've actually adjusted the fan slope to speed up the fan.


Checked the BIOS again, seemed I had that fan set to DC changed to PWM.
But, Chassis 3A still cannot be controlled.

I assume the CPU cannot be detected as it's a 3 pin and actually connected to a water block, not fans itself. (The water cooler is H100I)
Thanks for all your help in this matter.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Chassis fans are controlled as groups - so the master fan for each group will be the only one you can control. Whatever you set for the master of each group will mirror to the other fans. The success of that also requires the fans in each group are of the same type and also requires you know how to set the fan controls manaully.


Does CPU_FAN control CPU_OPT?

Does CHA_FAN1A control CHA_FAN1B?

Does CHA_FAN2A control CHA_FAN2B?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Does CPU_FAN control CPU_OPT?
> 
> Does CHA_FAN1A control CHA_FAN1B?
> 
> Does CHA_FAN2A control CHA_FAN2B?


yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Thanks for your reply how much should I set the "Eventual DRAM Voltage"?


set this to 1.35-1.36 (for a 1.35V kit), but lower than the needed training volts. I run 1.375 training, 1.36 eventual for 3200 on a 2800 kit.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set this to 1.35-1.36 (for a 1.35V kit), but lower than the needed training volts. I run 1.375 training, 1.36 eventual for 3200 on a 2800 kit.


Understood!








What about VTT? I haven't tried to raise it yet. Default = 0.6V


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Nope, still didn't boot. Tried even higher VCCSA to see if it would boot...nope, the debug code changed though. Going to try to return this kit for a Corsair kit maybe. Did you mean RMA for CPU or RAM or both...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the CPU too but who knows.
> 
> ...My chip still seems to be sucking, I'm using H100i AIO only for now and could get a few LinX runs done at 4 GHz only so far. Great...let's see if anything changes if I change the RAMs first to the 2133 kit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had problems with that kit too. eventually returned it for some corsair 2800c16's which run 3200 c17 no problem. before rma, try 3200 on strap 100 with timings (loose) like 17-18-18-39-390-2t and 1,36V. if good, 1T should be no sweat.


Hey Jpm, I swapped in my basic 2133 G.Skill kit and it boots at these settings just fine with VCCSA at 1.1 and DRAM 1.35 V. Funny.









http://valid.x86.fr/lrhj68


----------



## stxe34

hi there, anyone noticed if the pcie leds that show if the lanes are populated are working? i have a crossfire setup and the leds are off?


----------



## kael13

Might have found a bug: with PWM fans connected to all headers, CHA_FAN 3B will not run after resetting an overclock. I have to shut it down, reseat the plug in the header and start it back up again before it will run.

Also, not sure if I have bad RAM or not, but holy crap am I getting a lot of memory related BSODs







Just trying to run XMP is annoying... 2666MHz and 125 strap? Is there a way to run at my Gskill's rating without OCing the BCLK?

With exams in a couple of days I just need a stable computer, I don't have time to mess about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiddl3ywinks*
> 
> I was having a problem with my ram a few pages back (84 i think) Sadly removing the cpu and cleaning it off didnt do much for me, Im still unable to get the ram stick in my c1 slot to load properly and it prevents the entire system from booting. Has anyone else had issues with the c1 slot at all? Im using the 2666 gskil 16gb kit (4x4)
> 
> EDIT: forgot to include i know all of the ram sticks are in working order cause they show up under the tools menu in the bios when i swap them to other slots
> 
> EDIT 2: Problem fixed one of the ram sticks was indeed dead thanks to my own faulty testing. All set now


Looks like I'm having exactly the same problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Understood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about VTT? I haven't tried to raise it yet. Default = 0.6V


Go with default unless itz's not stable without adjustment. Most of the settings scale pretty well on auto.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Might have found a bug: with PWM fans connected to all headers, CHA_FAN 3B will not run after resetting an overclock. I have to shut it down, reseat the plug in the header and start it back up again before it will run.


Faulty motherboard perhaps?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Chassis fans are controlled as groups - so the master fan for each group will be the only one you can control. Whatever you set for the master of each group will mirror to the other fans. The success of that also requires the fans in each group are of the same type and also requires you know how to set the fan controls manaully. If you don't then use the Fan Xpert software after selecting the right fan type for each fan group in UEFI.
> 
> If that does not work either, then it's possible the fans themsleves are not compatible. This happens if the fans in question have inline controls or there is some kind of RPM issue with the fan.
> 
> The CPU fan header can auto detect the fan type. BUT you must use the same fan type n the CPU and CPU_OPT header.


Nice. How about this though, I have my loop pump in cpu fan header and all 4 of my rad fans into the cpu opt header. I have them set to pwm in bios. Sound good?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The only real difference between the 100 and 125 straps is not being able to use adaptive voltage mode with the 125 strap. This is not a deal breaker.


How are adaptive and offset different? Why use one over the other?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> How are adaptive and offset different? Why use one over the other?


Hello

Offset shifts the applied voltage set by the VID table rules by the offset voltage amount entered. Adaptive allows the use of the stock VID tables and the entered adaptive voltage amount is used once the CPU multiplier exceeds the stock multiplier range.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Nice. How about this though, I have my loop pump in cpu fan header and all 4 of my rad fans into the cpu opt header. I have them set to pwm in bios. Sound good?


No. The pump needs to be set to DC as opposed to PWM and needs to be constant 100%.


----------



## mirkoj

ok I decided to go with RVE instead of x99-e ws so I hope it will be rigth choice and that ti can handle 4 titans without much problems...
ws board is nearly impossible to get here and RVE do have some nice gaming focused features as well so it does help..
would love 4 times x16 PCIE speeds but...
hope it will be fine. it shoul dbe here by the end of next week and finally put toether


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> ok I decided to go with RVE instead of x99-e ws so I hope it will be rigth choice and that ti can handle 4 titans without much problems...
> ws board is nearly impossible to get here and RVE do have some nice gaming focused features as well so it does help..
> would love 4 times x16 PCIE speeds but...
> hope it will be fine. it shoul dbe here by the end of next week and finally put toether


16x 8x 8x 8x should be plenty.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Offset shifts the applied voltage set by the VID table rules by the offset voltage amount entered. Adaptive allows the use of the stock VID tables and the entered adaptive voltage amount is used once the CPU multiplier exceeds the stock multiplier range.


Haha okay..

Does it matter which is used? Pros and cons?

How do you find the stock vid values so that I can do the offsets?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Haha okay..
> 
> Does it matter which is used? Pros and cons?
> 
> How do you find the stock vid values so that I can do the offsets?


Every processor is different. A rough estimate: stock 3.3GHZ under full load= 1V

So if you want 1.3V, add an offset of 0.3V. It's a lot of trial and error.

On the other hand, adaptive lets you input the voltage you want when your CPU multiplier is greater than 35. This is usually the favorite, as it's quite simple and lets you keep the lowest voltages at idle.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Every processor is different. A rough estimate: stock 3.3GHZ under full load= 1V
> 
> So if you want 1.3V, add an offset of 0.3V. It's a lot of trial and error.
> 
> On the other hand, adaptive lets you input the voltage you want when your CPU multiplier is greater than 35. This is usually the favorite, as it's quite simple and lets you keep the lowest voltages at idle.


Thanks... I am asking because if I cannot get my ram to run 3200 on 100 strap I will need to use offset to run my cpu at 125 strap and 3000 ram.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No. The pump needs to be set to DC as opposed to PWM and needs to be constant 100%.


Really? I have the EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Elite Edition it uses a molex connector as well as 4 pin pwm...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Thanks... I am asking because if I cannot get my ram to run 3200 on 100 strap I will need to use offset to run my cpu at 125 strap and 3000 ram.


Hello

With good ram 3200MHz should be pretty much plug n' play on the 100 strap other than tuning VCCSA for full stability. Below is a 16GB 2800MHz LPX kit with 1.320 DRAM voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With good ram 3200MHz should be pretty much plug n' play on the 100 strap other than tuning VCCSA for full stability. Below is a 16GB 2800MHz LPX kit with 1.320 DRAM voltage.


Just curious, what VCCSA do you run?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just curious, what VCCSA do you run?


Hello

That screenshot is with VCCSA set to 0.978V. Lower voltage will result in occasional POST errors, a bit higher causes memory errors and higher still causes POST errors the same as not enough voltage.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With good ram 3200MHz should be pretty much plug n' play on the 100 strap other than tuning VCCSA for full stability. Below is a 16GB 2800MHz LPX kit with 1.320 DRAM voltage.


Should I expect to increase my DRAM voltage quite a bit from the stock 1.35? Will I need to loosen the xmp timing to run 3200?


----------



## VSG

Finally:



2 pieces here, RAM to go before I see what the fuss about this thing is about:


----------



## nickolp1974

Nice one bud







hope everything goes well once you finally get it built







managed to get my chip to 4.9ghz but only to run pi, still good though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Should I expect to increase my DRAM voltage quite a bit from the stock 1.35? Will I need to loosen the xmp timing to run 3200?


Hello

It depends on the ram and the IMC. Each setup may be different.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Nice one bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope everything goes well once you finally get it built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get my chip to 4.9ghz but only to run pi, still good though.


4.9 gigs! Well done, ya git


----------



## stxe34

has anyone else had any experience with the pci-e lane switch led not illuminating? i have two amd r9 295x2's in slot 1 and 4 16x but the leds are not on? do you think its a problem with my board? im gggetting massive lag/stuttering issues with my games!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Really? I have the EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Elite Edition it uses a molex connector as well as 4 pin pwm...


Nevermind then. If it's PWM then you can almost do whatever you want with it. Just set it to PWM mode and call it a day.


----------



## kamyk155

Hello guys - at first sorry for my bad English.
Few days ago I bought:
- Asus Rampage V Extreme x99
- core i7 5960x
- 4x4GB Corsair Vengance 2800MHz
- 2x GTX EVGA 980 SC

Other (older) components are:
- PSU - Superflower 1000W Platinum
- 3x HDD (Samsung 320GB F4 / 1TB F3 / 2TB F4EG)
- 2x SSD (Samsung 120GB 840 / Crucial MX100 512GB)
- standard DVD-RW sata
- water cooling CPU - XSPC Raystorm on CPU + 2x360 Rad

From the beginning I have problems with my computer. First - after build my PC I could not run XMP memory profile. Mobo show me different posts on led, mostly "db". If I set the memory on AUTO 2133MHz I can run with no problems. I can even OC some my CPU to max 4.4GHz. After few days I flashed my bios from 0007 to 0008 but XPM 2800 still not work. It is strange because corsair memory have two XMP profiles - first 2800MHz 1,2V and second 3000MHz 1,35V, and second XMP2 work fine. Sometimes only show F1 oc fail or "db" post (after to high oc).
Yesterday after reading lots of forums about DB post I try to one more time put procesor in socket, repaste him, organize cables and remove dust from inside of my pc case. After turning on my pc i have one more time "db" error. I restart and enter bios - really suprised because my last working settings with 3000MHz XMP2 still show me "db" post. Another few restarts - the same. Then I saw something strange - 12GB memory instead of 16GB. First I try to more press the memory into slots - nothing. Next - remove and reinsert memory in all slots - still no changes.
After that - single bank memory checking - i found in bios SPD info. Bios SPD show me 4 memory sticks in A1 B1 C1 D1 but B1 slot did not show me info about capacity and frequency but strange - slot still can read information that the memory have JEDEC 2133/XMP1/XMP2.
I swap memory slots many times and only B1 slot did not seen memory. When i remove the stick from B1 slot - first time I can use XMP1 2800 with no problems at all. I checked earlier results of my PC from 3DMarks and I see there 16GB of memory.
I try - mem ok buton, clear bios, load default and see inside of slot looking for dirt or something like that.
It is possible that my B1 memory slot was damaged from beggining (not working XMP, "db" errors) and now it just stopped working ?
I send my mobo back to shop for repair..........


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Hello guys - at first sorry for my bad English.
> Few days ago I bought:
> - Asus Rampage V Extreme x99
> - core i7 5960x
> - 4x4GB Corsair Vengance 2800MHz
> - 2x GTX EVGA 980 SC
> 
> Other (older) components are:
> - PSU - Superflower 1000W Platinum
> - 3x HDD (Samsung 320GB F4 / 1TB F3 / 2TB F4EG)
> - 2x SSD (Samsung 120GB 840 / Crucial MX100 512GB)
> - standard DVD-RW sata
> - water cooling CPU - XSPC Raystorm on CPU + 2x360 Rad
> 
> From the beginning I have problems with my computer. First - after build my PC I could not run XMP memory profile. Mobo show me different posts on led, mostly "db". If I set the memory on AUTO 2133MHz I can run with no problems. I can even OC some my CPU to max 4.4GHz. After few days I flashed my bios from 0007 to 0008 but XPM 2800 still not work. It is strange because corsair memory have two XMP profiles - first 2800MHz 1,2V and second 3000MHz 1,35V, and second XMP2 work fine. Sometimes only show F1 oc fail or "db" post (after to high oc).
> Yesterday after reading lots of forums about DB post I try to one more time put procesor in socket, repaste him, organize cables and remove dust from inside of my pc case. After turning on my pc i have one more time "db" error. I restart and enter bios - really suprised because my last working settings with 3000MHz XMP2 still show me "db" post. Another few restarts - the same. Then I saw something strange - 12GB memory instead of 16GB. First I try to more press the memory into slots - nothing. Next - remove and reinsert memory in all slots - still no changes.
> After that - single bank memory checking - i found in bios SPD info. Bios SPD show me 4 memory sticks in A1 B1 C1 D1 but B1 slot did not show me info about capacity and frequency but strange - slot still can read information that the memory have JEDEC 2133/XMP1/XMP2.
> I swap memory slots many times and only B1 slot did not seen memory. When i remove the stick from B1 slot - first time I can use XMP1 2800 with no problems at all. I checked earlier results of my PC from 3DMarks and I see there 16GB of memory.
> I try - mem ok buton, clear bios, load default and see inside of slot looking for dirt or something like that.
> It is possible that my B1 memory slot was damaged from beggining (not working XMP, "db" errors) and now it just stopped working ?
> I send my mobo back to shop for repair..........


Yes, it seems like your B1 slot is damaged. Just get a new one.


----------



## kamyk155

But why at the beginning mobo see all the ram slots but was totally unstable with XMP1 2800MHz ? It was stable with ddr4 on default 2133MHz or XMP2 3000MHz only sometimes have problems with boot to windows after oc my cpu but reset help next boot (I even OC to 4,4GHz and tested all 3DMarks at 3000MHz memory) ? After tests I left cpu on 4GHz and memory on 3000MHz full stable until repaste/clean/case organize.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> After tests I left cpu on 4GHz and memory on 3000MHz full stable until repaste/clean/case organize.


Hello

If this occurred after the remount I would remove the CPU again and carefully inspect the CPU socket for any bent pins. If none are found when reinstalling the heatsink assembly be sure it is not overtightened and that it is tightened evenly. Remove all the memory and reinstall being sure each one is fully inserted. Before powering back up remove power from the system and fully clear the BIOS.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> has anyone else had any experience with the pci-e lane switch led not illuminating? i have two amd r9 295x2's in slot 1 and 4 16x but the leds are not on? do you think its a problem with my board? im gggetting massive lag/stuttering issues with my games!


anyone got this board and card to check?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> anyone got this board and card to check?


Saw it with the early bios and looks to have been fixed with the later releases.

As long as they show up with device manager or even CCC I wouldn't worry about the LEDs


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Saw it with the early bios and looks to have been fixed with the later releases.
> 
> As long as they show up with device manager or even CCC I wouldn't worry about the LEDs


they do but on the rive i noticed a problem with one of the cards which was faulty and showed up in the ccc and dm, bt one led was out..as i said earlier there is a problem somewhere as all games are unplayable with massive stutter..i will upload a vidoe on tube shortly.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

My computer crashed after an unstable overclocking . No problem but when i rebooted and tried to re-use " Dual intelling processor 5 " , this program never restarted again .

I tried to uninstall and reinstall several time dip5 but i always have the two following messages during the uninstallation :



I tried everything i could : revouninstaller ... aisuite3 cleaner .... etc ....

But impossible to start dip5 again

Can you tell me what i have to do to solve this problem , please ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

System restore or reinstall windows.


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> 
> System restore or reinstall windows.


Hi.

I know that but i have installed a lot of programs and my system restore was desactivated .

I hope a smoother and easier solution ....


----------



## mostlyhuman

Im unable to install Windows 8.1 on a Samsung m.2

The drive shows up in my bios and in the windows installer but when I select it the installers shows a message saying

"Windows cannot Be Installed To This Disk" It recommends checking to make sure the controller for that drive is

enabled in the bios (which it appears to be). I have tried installing from both a dvd and from a usb thumbdrive in

uefi mode. I do not have any cards in the bottom x8_4 slot that would interfere with the m.2 slot. I am using the

128gb samsung m.2. Any idears?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostlyhuman*
> 
> Im unable to install Windows 8.1 on a Samsung m.2
> 
> The drive shows up in my bios and in the windows installer but when I select it the installers shows a message saying
> 
> "Windows cannot Be Installed To This Disk" It recommends checking to make sure the controller for that drive is
> 
> enabled in the bios (which it appears to be). I have tried installing from both a dvd and from a usb thumbdrive in
> 
> uefi mode. I do not have any cards in the bottom x8_4 slot that would interfere with the m.2 slot. I am using the
> 
> 128gb samsung m.2. Any idears?


That's odd, I'm using the Samsung XP941 512GB M.2 as my windows drive, Only thing I changed was the settings in the bios under (CSM) Enabled, and set "use UEFI only", and "use UEFI driver first" for PCIE/Storage/Network and then installed windows in UEFI mode from USB drive, without any issues.


----------



## kamyk155

Praz - before repaste/remount cpu my memory was totally unstable at XMP1 2800MHz - mostyl "bd" posts and other.
After the disapperance of 4gb memory from B1 slot and removing it from slot (still 12GB in slots A1 C1 D1)- computer stared to be totally stable even with XMP1. Before I send my mobo to RMA I look at memory slots (lookind for dirt or other things inside) and for bent pins in cpu socket. Salesman look at cpu socket too before taking mobo from me to repair.


----------



## Noodles7

JeanJean15,

I had the same issue (started yesterday after an A0 Post). I tried everything possible to get AI Suite III running again. I eventually found a solution that worked for me.

After uninstalling the program with AISuite III Cleaner and running CCleaner there was still a folder called \AI Suite III in the C:\ProgramData\ASUS folder. I deleted this \AI Suite III folder and the subsequent install worked flawlessly. Note, C:\ProgramData\ASUS is a hidden folder. You can either unhide folders or type the path in directly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Default shutdown with Win8.1 is Hybrid S4. I
> f fast start is not disabled in the operating system warm restarts will always boot to Q-Code 40. No other way to get this code once booted into the operating system


Thank you for this post. I just finished my Haswell E build on the Rampage V Extreme with Tri Sli. Booting up I got this code. I will now continue to ignore it


----------



## Lonestar166

I just finished my tri sli build with the 5960x in the 900D. I am about to burn in the system and the do some benchmarking. What I really wanted to say was, you guys are the best. I am proud to be a member of this forum. With out your guidance and comments and shared experiences, my build would not have gone so smoothly. Many thanks to each and every one of you.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Thank you for this post. I just finished my Haswell E build on the Rampage V Extreme with Tri Sli. Booting up I got this code. I will now continue to ignore it


Hello

You're welcome. Hope you enjoy your build.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spcti*
> 
> Anyone here try to install the water blocks EK-FB KIT R4BE on RVE?


It won't work, but EK and Bitspower have new blocks in the making.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> I just finished my tri sli build with the 5960x in the 900D. I am about to burn in the system and the do some benchmarking. What I really wanted to say was, you guys are the best. I am proud to be a member of this forum. With out your guidance and comments and shared experiences, my build would not have gone so smoothly. Many thanks to each and every one of you.


Nice. Do you have a pcie sound card and those 3 cards?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Nice. Do you have a pcie sound card and those 3 cards?


Im currently using Tri SLI with 3 titan blacks, and with a ASUS STX II sound card, and the M.2 port occupied by a Samsung XP941, and everything running great, the graphics card running at 16/8/8 PCIE 3,


----------



## [email protected]

That's a nice looking rig.


----------



## mirkoj

hey care to take a bit of time and run cinebench 15 maybe? both GPU and CPU results?
I'm waiting for my parts, should have them on Wed!
And will be using my 4 evga superclocked titans so looking forward to see if they will perform as they should in new mbo as I have some issues with p9x79-e ws,never solved...


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Nice. Do you have a pcie sound card and those 3 cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Im currently using Tri SLI with 3 titan blacks, and with a ASUS STX II sound card, and the M.2 port occupied by a Samsung XP941, and everything running great, the graphics card running at 16/8/8 PCIE 3,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Nice. Do you have a pcie sound card and those 3 cards?


No, I wanted to try the onboard sound first, and also see what my temperatures were like.


----------



## mirkoj

btw how are temps with tri sli and then on cpu?
I'm building system right now that will have h100i on CPu and air cooled 4 titans for now, and was planning to add GPu water loop only later on, waiting for newer cards 8gb ram or titans 2.
but how are CPu temps when loops goes after gpus to cpu then to rad, if that is the case?
still considering either to keep sepparate loop or maybe jsut replace evreything with full loop, but h100i so far proved to be nice solution so maybe just adding GPUs to sepparate loop is fine as well


----------



## HiTechPixel

Raja! Will this config work on the Asus Rampage V Extreme?:

2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.

1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## Mikan02

Hi^^

Just would like to say this thread is great and is really helpful









@[email protected]
This MB is simply amazing, thank you for all the great bios upgrades.









@mostlyhuman.
I read if you get "Windows cannot Be Installed To This Disk" on an SSD while trying to install windows, then a >secure erase< will help. Happen once to me and it helped :>

@kossiewossie.
Awesome rig


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> btw how are temps with tri sli and then on cpu?
> I'm building system right now that will have h100i on CPu and air cooled 4 titans for now, and was planning to add GPu water loop only later on, waiting for newer cards 8gb ram or titans 2.
> but how are CPu temps when loops goes after gpus to cpu then to rad, if that is the case?
> still considering either to keep sepparate loop or maybe jsut replace evreything with full loop, but h100i so far proved to be nice solution so maybe just adding GPUs to sepparate loop is fine as well


My temps on the GPUs never pass 46c on each card, benching with Heaven for 1hour.
The cpu running prime64 ranges from 62-68c, I have 2x quad rads with push/pull on each,
on max load on both CPU/GPUs draws about 1200w for me, but overall my temps don't really change much even tho everything is in one loop.
I would recommend one loop, as I have read doesn't make whole much difference in temps overall as long as you got good flow and rad setup, it should be fine.

This is actually my first watercooing build, Was little stressful building it at first. but was well worth the effort.
Currently got the CPU to 4.6ghz with 1.38v and ram at 3000mhz with 1.36v,

Everything been running great only issue I had was my PSU OCP (Corsair AX1500i) was cutting out on high CPU loads, but disabling OCP on the CPU rails fixed that issue for me,

My setup is Reservoir/pump/CPU/Rad/GPU1/GPU2/GPU3/Rad - , Using the XSPC D5 Photon 270 Reservoir/Pump Combo.

@[email protected]
Thanks!, Oh btw is bios version 0008 the latest at the moment?


----------



## mirkoj

This will my first custom loop as well if I decide to move with it. as you know probably I'm also a bit hesitant, especially with all water block installation on new GPUs once I get them.. expensive toys to play with but I guess it is not something too complex overall just following instructions








On the other hand it will have CPU water cooled with h100i and 900d with replaced stock fans with some nice noctuas and all in air conditioned room so will see how titans behave in new case, in 800d which have pretty bad air case ventilation they are usually around 70 degree with longer frames rendering (GPU 3d rendering)
I do not plan to water cool them, but getting 980 8gb or new titans once htey are out and putting these back to this first system.

I'm also getting AX1500i, but there are 4 titans in my setup, hopefully won't have any problems with it


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noodles7*
> 
> JeanJean15,
> 
> I had the same issue (started yesterday after an A0 Post). I tried everything possible to get AI Suite III running again. I eventually found a solution that worked for me.
> 
> After uninstalling the program with AISuite III Cleaner and running CCleaner there was still a folder called \AI Suite III in the C:\ProgramData\ASUS folder. I deleted this \AI Suite III folder and the subsequent install worked flawlessly. Note, C:\ProgramData\ASUS is a hidden folder. You can either unhide folders or type the path in directly.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi.

Finally i succeeded to restore DIP5 after 5 hours . Indeed i made a mix of all potential solutions that i found here and there .

My conclusion is : Aisuite3 caused me a lot of trouble .







Make a save of your system before playing with DIP5 !!


----------



## kossiewossie

I normally never install AIsuite, always had issues with it, no matter what motherboard I had lol, I prefer doing things the old fashion way in the bios!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Will this config work on the *Asus Rampage V Extreme*?:

2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.

1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Thanks!, Oh btw is bios version 0008 the latest at the moment?


Yes that is the latest beta.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes that is the latest beta.


Changes from 0007?


----------



## mirkoj

just thinking, is it possible to use USB bios update to update bios even without having RAM installed?
my parts should be arriving tomorrow but RAM eta is still unknown... but I guess I can put everything in line, do some nice slow cable managment and maybe if possible update bios.
So is it possible without single RAM installed to do that?
Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> just thinking, is it possible to use USB bios update to update bios even without having RAM installed?
> my parts should be arriving tomorrow but RAM eta is still unknown... but I guess I can put everything in line, do some nice slow cable managment and maybe if possible update bios.
> So is it possible without single RAM installed to do that?
> Thanks!


I don't know, but it takes less than a minute to update the bios so you wouldn't be saving much time lol


----------



## FaStVtEc

Wher can I get bios 0008?


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I normally never install AIsuite, always had issues with it, no matter what motherboard I had lol, I prefer doing things the old fashion way in the bios!


Yes but fan expert and temperature monitoring is now a part of DIP5 . There isn't a probe software like in the past .

On the other hand , DIP5 is useful to find quickly the limit of your system without rebooting every minute .


----------



## mirkoj

well it is not about saving time but more about doing at least something with new sys while waiting for RAM







))
I will try to loose couple days on cable management.. one cable per day








Even tho I'm a bit bussy with work still having system sitting there and waiting for one last part.. argh









edit:
btw yes from what I found on youtube don't need CPU nor RAM to be used


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> just thinking, is it possible to use USB bios update to update bios even without having RAM installed?
> my parts should be arriving tomorrow but RAM eta is still unknown... but I guess I can put everything in line, do some nice slow cable managment and maybe if possible update bios.
> So is it possible without single RAM installed to do that?
> Thanks!


USB BIOS flashback does not need a CPU or DRAM.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Will this config work on the *Asus Rampage V Extreme*?:

2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.

1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Wher can I get bios 0008?


its on Shamino's Lair. at kingpincooling.


----------



## Gunslinger.

added 0008 to the OP


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Mike.


----------



## kossiewossie

@[email protected]

I'm having an issue, isn't ground breaking but its pain in the ass, If I update the bios or clear the cmos, and redo my settings in the bios, it breaks my raid config, it says my raid has failed, and I have to rebuild it again, and use a data recovery program to recover the partition information using TestDisk software. just thought might be a bug within the UEFI driver.. Ill post some screenshots of the bios when it happens


----------



## tistou77

Hello

What is the "best" setting for the LLC (CPU)?
To not have (too) Vdrop

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What is the "best" setting for the LLC (CPU)?
> To not have (too) Vdrop
> 
> Thanks


Hello

There is no LLC to control VCORE droop.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no LLC to control VCORE droop.


I misspoke








For it is not "difference" between vcore idle and the load
But maybe on X99 is managed differently


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I'm having an issue, isn't ground breaking but its pain in the ass, If I update the bios or clear the cmos, and redo my settings in the bios, it breaks my raid config, it says my raid has failed, and I have to rebuild it again, and use a data recovery program to recover the partition information using TestDisk software. just thought might be a bug within the UEFI driver.. Ill post some screenshots of the bios when it happens


a few of us have the same issue... (with no notice by asus peeps)
what seems to be in common for us is using intel 730s and 4 drives in raid 0.

how many and what HDs are you using?

"not a raid member" <-- RAGE!


----------



## mirkoj

Hey Zurv, see you have 4 Titans.
Same as my rig that I'm waiting to put together.
What are your impressions so far, how does Titans work together with the rest of the board as I'm gonna have pretty much similar components, 5960x, 32GB ram, samsung pro 850 sdd fro system.. al thou going with ax1500i PSU..

Would you be kind enough to an cinebench r15 test and post both GPu and CPU results please?
It was hard to me to fins similar systems with my p9x79-e ws motherboard to see what is wrong with it as my cards are performing terrible in it.. hope that new one will work fine.
But would be great to have some base for comparison and system that is so much similar to mine.. would be great








Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> a few of us have the same issue... (with no notice by asus peeps)
> what seems to be in common for us is using intel 730s and 4 drives in raid 0.
> 
> how many and what HDs are you using?
> 
> "not a raid member" <-- RAGE!


Hello

If on next boot after the UEFI update RAID is re-enabled the array should not be broke when booting into the operating system. Is this the process being followed or has an attempt been made to boot straight to the operating system after the flash?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If on next boot after the UEFI update RAID is re-enabled the array should not be broke when booting into the operating system.


i don't boot off the raid device. the array is broken after each bios flash. 1 or 2 drives becoming non-member drives.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hey Zurv, see you have 4 Titans.
> Same as my rig that I'm waiting to put together.
> What are your impressions so far, how does Titans work together with the rest of the board as I'm gonna have pretty much similar components, 5960x, 32GB ram, samsung pro 850 sdd fro system.. al thou going with ax1500i PSU..
> 
> Would you be kind enough to an cinebench r15 test and post both GPu and CPU results please?
> It was hard to me to fins similar systems with my p9x79-e ws motherboard to see what is wrong with it as my cards are performing terrible in it.. hope that new one will work fine.
> But would be great to have some base for comparison and system that is so much similar to mine.. would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


titans have been around for a long time i got them launch day.







.... sadly i JUST switched them out for quad 980s









but they worked great. I'd suggest getting the Logitech g19s or something else that can always display GPU usage







I because off friends with some Nvidia driver guys - much rage when i see low GPU usage









but the titans worked great - the only issue are games that fully use SLI. Are you using a 4k screen?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> a few of us have the same issue... (with no notice by asus peeps)
> what seems to be in common for us is using intel 730s and 4 drives in raid 0.
> 
> how many and what HDs are you using?
> 
> "not a raid member" <-- RAGE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i don't boot off the raid device. the array is broken after each bios flash. 1 or 2 drives becoming non-member drives.


same happens to me -

I have 6 drives in raid,
2 x 850pro in raid 0, and 2 x WD blacks 1.5tb in raid 0, and 2x WD black 500gb raid 0,

And for some reason the raid on the 850pro's and the WD blacks 2tb breaks after cmos reset or bios flash, but my WD black 1tb drives in raid are unaffected by this and are fine, very confusing, but happens every time I cmos reset bios update or switch to bios 2,

Edit- added some screenies after cmos reset


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hey Zurv, see you have 4 Titans.
> Same as my rig that I'm waiting to put together.
> What are your impressions so far, how does Titans work together with the rest of the board as I'm gonna have pretty much similar components, 5960x, 32GB ram, samsung pro 850 sdd fro system.. al thou going with ax1500i PSU..
> 
> Would you be kind enough to an cinebench r15 test and post both GPu and CPU results please?
> It was hard to me to fins similar systems with my p9x79-e ws motherboard to see what is wrong with it as my cards are performing terrible in it.. hope that new one will work fine.
> But would be great to have some base for comparison and system that is so much similar to mine.. would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If you got the cash, I recommend getting a good M.2 drive and use it as your OS!


----------



## mirkoj

wouldn't m.2 get some bandwidth of PCIE lanes as well from my 4 titans?
also planing to replace these with 980 but waiting either for 8gb version or titan 2.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Could anyone confirm if this will work in a sli setup for 16x/16x using the first and third lanes?

EK Terminal Block


----------



## Aftermath2006

yes it will work its what i am currently using with out issue for 2 way sli on RVE


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Could anyone confirm if this will work in a sli setup for 16x/16x using the first and third lanes?
> 
> EK Terminal Block


Yes it works but you have to buy a "blank" to seal off the middle opening.

I'm pretty sure this is the one that you need.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes it works but you have to buy a "blank" to seal off the middle opening.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the one that you need.


Thanks for confirming! Seems the blank is sold out everywhere, manufacturer page and resellers, not sure if I want to wait for it. I don't want serial bridge or independent fittings though!

Do you know of any other website I can check? I've looked at performance pc, frozencpu, sidewindercomputer, ncixus, ekwb


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Thanks for confirming! Seems the blank is sold out everywhere, manufacturer page and resellers, not sure if I want to wait for it. I don't want serial bridge or independent fittings though!
> 
> Do you know of any other website I can check? I've looked at performance pc, frozencpu, sidewindercomputer, ncixus, ekwb


PM me your shipping address, if I've got one in my WC spare parts bin I'll mail it to you.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> PM me your shipping address, if I've got one in my WC spare parts bin I'll mail it to you.


This is very generous of you









Can any owner provide me measurement between first and third pci-e slot?

I am trying to see if this terminal will fit properly. I am currently looking through the rampage v extreme manual online. My motherboard should be here this week, I am trying to order the watercooling parts before the weekend.


----------



## VSG

It isn't as I mentioned in the EK thread. You need the triple terminal unit with the blank.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It isn't as I mentioned in the EK thread. You need the triple terminal unit with the blank.


Thank you for helping me







I am going to search more to see if any seller has the parallel blanks. So far everywhere I've looked is sold out. I saw the dazmode website but it would be almost $30 in shipping to receive it next week. If I find some form of coupon or promotion code I will try to order from his website and wait until next week


----------



## Gunslinger.

New chip, same batch, back in the game.







A tray to bin from would be nice, anyone have Intel contacts?









http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/006_zpsb8778dd5.jpg.html

Just need the address and it's yours.

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/007_zps82b9c520.jpg.html


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Sending you a PM, thank you very much


----------



## muhd86

is the rampage v extreme over clocking friendly - what about the bios --i am planing to get it but thought i ask around 1st .

how much will a 5930k over clock to on this board ---comparison wise is a 5930k equal to or greater then performance then a 4960x


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is the rampage v extreme over clocking friendly - what about the bios --i am planing to get it but thought i ask around 1st .
> 
> how much will a 5930k over clock to on this board ---comparison wise is a 5930k equal to or greater then performance then a 4960x


What do you mean by over clocking friendly? The Asus boards come with their OC socket, which allows the uncore to be overclocked to high speeds. Otherwise the boards are pretty much the same on friendliness.

An average 5930k will beat the 4960x. Unless you are planning to use 4 GPUs, there is arguably no justification for buying a 5930k over a 5820k.


----------



## mirkoj

and my RVE is here!








still waiting for power supply and ram.. well PSU will be here on Sat BUT ram is nowhere to be found








anyone have any idea what is going on with g.skill ripjaws? waiting for 2666MHz 32GB kit to be available but there is no idea when it will be around








out of stock on newegg as well but I need it Europe anyway,...


----------



## Mydog

@[email protected]

I'm always getting postcode "bd" on cold-boot but a quick tap on reset-button and the rig boots fine.

Ram Corsair Vengeance 2800 MHz CL16 at 3060 MHz stock timings
CPU at 4.71 GHz 1.31 Vcore
Cache at 4582 MHz 1.3375V

Still on bios 0007

Any suggestions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I'm always getting postcode "bd" on cold-boot but a quick tap on reset-button and the rig boots fine.
> 
> Ram Corsair Vengeance 2800 MHz CL16 at 3060 MHz stock timings
> CPU at 4.71 GHz 1.31 Vcore
> Cache at 4582 MHz 1.3375V
> 
> Still on bios 0007
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hello

Fine tune VCCSA voltage and possibly lower cache speed and/or adjust cache voltage.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Asking again because no one has answered yet. Will this config work on the *Asus Rampage V Extreme*?:

2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.

2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.

1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## mirkoj

Just received MBO, yeeeee.
Ram will be the problem but..
First question:

Is mixing 2 kits of RAMa problem?
Only thing is that I can purchase and get a bit faster like the next Sat is 2x *Corsair Dominator Platinum - DDR4 - 16 GB : 4 x 4 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 2666 MHz*
1st problem with it is filling all slots, while I would like to keep some room for expansion later with 8x4GB sticks...

Second question kinda is tied to first one, is putting 1 and then another kit like 2x 16 kits instead of 1kit 32gb any problem?
I assume it shouldn't be but..?
Same goes to question of expansion if I manage to get 1 kit 4x8 GB and later add 1 more like that for 64GB wouldn't that make any problems? By everything I know it shouldn't but I would like to check.

And one last question. How hot does heat sink above CPU between RAM slots gets hot, one on top of the MBO?
I have h100i corsair link usb cable going out of pump over that heatsink touching it and then behind the MBO.
Coould that be a problem if it gets hot enough to melt USB cable?





Thanks!


----------



## mirkoj

Quote:


> 2x identical fans on CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT.
> 
> 2x identical fans on CHA_FAN1A and CHA_FAN1B.
> 
> 2x identical fans on CHA_FAN2A and CHA_FAN2B.
> 
> 1x Corsair H110 3-pin DC Pump on CHA_FAN3A.


I think that you should plug h110 DC pump into CPU_FAN.
Other than that everything else should be fine why not...
Any reason not to use CPU_FAN for DC pump?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> I think that you should plug h110 DC pump into CPU_FAN.
> Other than that everything else should be fine why not...
> Any reason not to use CPU_FAN for DC pump?


Fan cable length is the issue. Plus, since the fan headers are in groups, this is seemingly the best way to do it. If I put H110 DC pump in CPU_FAN I can't use PWM fan in CPU_OPT.

I just want to know if it'll work.


----------



## mirkoj

really not sure if DC pump MUST go into CPU_FAN or not.. my guess is best would be to ask directly on corsair forums, someone there may have better insight in that problem.
in manual it also say to connect DC pump into CPU fan.. now does it have to be like that or.. not sure but better to check.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, I would like to built a new X99 platform based on this MB, are there any Waterblock available for the RampageV?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Is mixing 2 kits of RAMa problem?


Hello

Mixing sets may or may not work. Ram manufacturers only guarantee the stated specs of the modules for the kit that is purchased. Two identical kits will not be guaranteed to run at the stated timings or voltage of the single set. This is why we always recommend purchasing a single kit of the quantity and size one wishes to end up with.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, I would like to built a new X99 platform based on this MB, are there any Waterblock available for the RampageV?


Hello

There are none available at this time nor are any needed.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> really not sure if DC pump MUST go into CPU_FAN or not.. my guess is best would be to ask directly on corsair forums, someone there may have better insight in that problem.
> in manual it also say to connect DC pump into CPU fan.. now does it have to be like that or.. not sure but better to check.


I think my config will work fine since you can set any fan header to either PWM or DC. But since they are controlled in groups (CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT) (CHA_FAN1A & CHA_FAN2A) etc. I have to connect the pump to a single fan header group (CHA_FAN3) without any fans connected to it.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are none available at this time nor are any needed.


I just got used to apply watercooling to every component!


----------



## mirkoj

ok one more small issue here.
first still no idea about that haetsink, if it is getin gtoo hot for usb cable to melt.
but another thing...

How many usb2 plugs are there on mbo?
I've used 1 to connect corsair pump, now I need like 2 more to connect front panel USB 2 but there are no more on mbo?
or are there?
I'm looking but for the love of god can;t find.. there is one but it seems o be used with external OC panel so ...
Even if I didn;t connect corsair pump that would solve only 1 usb front panel cable, what about next one.
where have you plug all USB2 ports?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> How many usb2 plugs are there on mbo?


Hello
There are a total of 2 USB 2.0 connectors on the board. This includes the one for the ROG_EXT cable.


----------



## mirkoj

damn.... oh well


----------



## gamingarena

Well after managing to exchange 2x 5960x which i got hit with restocking charge on both i finally got a "decent" one if you can call it that, but looking some of your CPU's here i still feel that even the 3rd one i got is not that good, or i get a false impression of some people here listing there specs in the signature with unstable clocks just for the signature sake.

First 2 i got could barely mange to be stable at 4.2ghz with 1.3v, the 3rd one i got its rock solid at [email protected] 1.24v and 4.4 @ 1.3 i can boot in windows 4.5 @1.3v browse etc.. but it will BSOD with anything more intensive so im sure i can run 4.5 @ 1.35v but since im running on AIR im happy with 4.3 @ 1.24v.

Now is the 3rd one just average CHIP? im tired of loosing %5 on restocking fees and after first 2 i think i should settle on the 3rd one looks decent or is it?
but i don't want to risk again and get worse one.

After going trough 3x 5960x i don't think that Asus findings of 4.5ghz @ 1.3 = Average is average at all on this CPUs.

Im running it on Asus RVE


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> I'm always getting postcode "bd" on cold-boot but a quick tap on reset-button and the rig boots fine.
> 
> Ram Corsair Vengeance 2800 MHz CL16 at 3060 MHz stock timings
> CPU at 4.71 GHz 1.31 Vcore
> Cache at 4582 MHz 1.3375V
> 
> Still on bios 0007
> 
> Any suggestions?


Ya I get it all the time also. Mostly on cold boots. restarting in windows it doesn't happen much. Hitting the reset button a few times fixes it. If I lower ram speed it never happens but even at stock 2800mhz c16 I still get it.

The 0007 bios has the bug where sa voltage doesn't apply so I was hoping that was the problem but it still happens with 0008 bios. Hopefully once ddr4 matures more it wont happen with newer kits.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> Well after managing to exchange 2x 5960x which i got hit with restocking charge on both i finally got a "decent" one if you can call it that, but looking some of your CPU's here i still feel that even the 3rd one i got is not that good, or i get a false impression of some people here listing there specs in the signature with unstable clocks just for the signature sake.
> 
> First 2 i got could barely mange to be stable at 4.2ghz with 1.3v, the 3rd one i got its rock solid at [email protected] 1.24v and 4.4 @ 1.3 i can boot in windows 4.5 @1.3v browse etc.. but it will BSOD with anything more intensive so im sure i can run 4.5 @ 1.35v but since im running on AIR im happy with 4.3 @ 1.24v.
> 
> Now is the 3rd one just average CHIP? im tired of loosing %5 on restocking fees and after first 2 i think i should settle on the 3rd one looks decent or is it?
> but i don't want to risk again and get worse one.
> 
> After going trough 3x 5960x i don't think that Asus findings of 4.5ghz @ 1.3 = Average is average at all on this CPUs.
> 
> Im running it on Asus RVE






 @ 6:00

This is what Asus says for 1.3V


Edit: I think the 4.5GHz being average comes from the assumption of any voltage, not 1.3V.


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I think my config will work fine since you can set any fan header to either PWM or DC. But since they are controlled in groups (CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT) (CHA_FAN1A & CHA_FAN2A) etc. I have to connect the pump to a single fan header group (CHA_FAN3) without any fans connected to it.


I wouldn't plug a pump on a board fan header. I'm not sure how much current these fan headers can deliver on the RVE nor do I exactly know how much current your pump will gonna need, but anyway, if its around or greater 1A (typical for WC pumps) then it will eventually become a problem in the long run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I get it all the time also. Mostly on cold boots. restarting in windows it doesn't happen much. Hitting the reset button a few times fixes it. If I lower ram speed it never happens but even at stock 2800mhz c16 I still get it.
> 
> The 0007 bios has the bug where sa voltage doesn't apply so I was hoping that was the problem but it still happens with 0008 bios. Hopefully once ddr4 matures more it wont happen with newer kits.


hey guys, back from a few days salmon fishing up north.









the 6d code seems to be a memory training thing. what worked for me was to set training voltage a bit higher (on the extreme tweak bios page) and then set "Eventual Dram Voltage" near the bottom of the ram settings bios page to the amount you need to run the ram stable once trained. so, with a 2800c16 kit (with incomplete xmp







) running at 3200 I cold boot with 1.370V and run them at 1.365V. +20-25mV is nothing for ddr4.


----------



## gamingarena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 6:00
> 
> This is what Asus says for 1.3V
> 
> 
> Edit: I think the 4.5GHz being average comes from the assumption of any voltage, not 1.3V.


If any voltage then it makes sense but [email protected] its way above average, well i guess the 3rd one i got is good ill just keep it... It can do [email protected]


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breit*
> 
> I wouldn't plug a pump on a board fan header. I'm not sure how much current these fan headers can deliver on the RVE nor do I exactly know how much current your pump will gonna need, but anyway, if its around or greater 1A (typical for WC pumps) then it will eventually become a problem in the long run.


I doubt there'd be any problems. Why else do Corsair, Antec, NZXT and everyone else recommend that you plug it into the CPU_FAN header? Because it can supply enough power even at maximum and supports PWM. However, since Asus supports both PWM AND DC on all fan headers on the RVE I can use it just fine on CHA_FAN3A.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys, back from a few days salmon fishing up north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 6d code seems to be a memory training thing. what worked for me was to set training voltage a bit higher (on the extreme tweak bios page) and then set "Eventual Dram Voltage" near the bottom of the ram settings bios page to the amount you need to run the ram stable once trained. so, with a 2800c16 kit (with incomplete xmp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) running at 3200 I cold boot with 1.370V and run them at 1.365V. +20-25mV is nothing for ddr4.


at stock ram speed it doesn't happen much, I just think my kit or imc sucks and my rated speed is right at it's mhz limit. anything above 2800mhz or below c16 I get it constantly. Even at 1.5v dram. I will play around with the eventual and training voltage


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey guys, back from a few days salmon fishing up north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 6d code seems to be a memory training thing. what worked for me was to set training voltage a bit higher (on the extreme tweak bios page) and then set "Eventual Dram Voltage" near the bottom of the ram settings bios page to the amount you need to run the ram stable once trained. so, with a 2800c16 kit (with incomplete xmp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) running at 3200 I cold boot with 1.370V and run them at 1.365V. +20-25mV is nothing for ddr4.


I get this code a fair bit!! Got 4x4 gskill 2666 kit and running the 2666 cas 12 profile @1.5v, have too put initial dram V to 1.56v to stop the errors have been running at [email protected]

Do we know the debug code for imc not capable?? Wasn't that 6F on ivy-e??


----------



## kossiewossie

I'm getting that code 6d a lot as well. pretty annoying, but I managed to avoid it by ---



if I don't set "DRAM training" to ignore, I get the code almost every cold boot. no matter what voltage I use for the training.
currently have my ram at 3000mhz 14-15-15-34 with 1.410v completely stable in windows.

I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum - 2666MHz, CAS 15-17-17-35 Timings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingarena*
> 
> If any voltage then it makes sense but [email protected] its way above average, well i guess the 3rd one i got is good ill just keep it... It can do [email protected]


I wish I could run 4.5ghz with 1.3v!
I gotta use 1.39v to get it stable at 4.5ghz. and even then the temp get pretty high even on water at that voltage...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@[email protected] In bios 0008, CPU cache adaptive and offset are still broke. My hardware is listed in my signature.

With all settings stock in the bios besides cache voltage and cache ratio set to 30,

+0.45V offset= 0.45V offset inside windows.








+0.50V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.








+0.55V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.








+0.60V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.









+0.01V offset and 1.00V Adaptive = 0.9V total inside windows








+0.50V offset and 1.00V Adaptive = 1.4V total inside windows.








+0.50V offset and 1.01V Adaptive = 1.45V total inside windows.









It's very broke.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @[email protected] In bios 0008, CPU cache adaptive and offset are still broke. My hardware is listed in my signature.
> 
> With all settings stock in the bios besides cache voltage and cache ratio set to 30,
> 
> +0.45V offset= 0.45V offset inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.50V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.55V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.60V offset= 0.50V offset inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.01V offset and 1.00V Adaptive = 0.9V total inside windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.50V offset and 1.00V Adaptive = 1.4V total inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.50V offset and 1.01V Adaptive = 1.45V total inside windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very broke.


Hello

Offset mode works fine here. It has been previously stated that adaptive should not be used for cache voltage so yes this is a known issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Offset mode works fine here. It has been previously stated that adaptive should not be used for cache voltage so yes this is a known issue.


If you set offset to 0.55V, do you get 0.55V in windows? No matter what I set offset to in the bios, it only gets set at 0.5V. When I open AI suite, it even shows it set at 0.5V. I can then adjust it to 0.55V, and it works, but that's not something I want to do every time I boot my computer. My CPU has a very low stock cache voltage, so 0.5V offset is only netting me 1.35V in windows.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you set offset to 0.55V, do you get 0.55V in windows? No matter what I set offset to in the bios, it only gets set at 0.5V. When I open AI suite, it even shows it set at 0.5V. I can then adjust it to 0.55V, and it works, but that's not something I want to do every time I boot my computer. My CPU has a very low stock cache voltage, so 0.5V offset is only netting me 1.35V in windows.


Hello

I do not know what offset value AI Suite might be reporting. I go by actual measured voltages. I will try to check with AI Suite but am currently testing some things and cannot flash back to 0008 at the moment.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> I get this code a fair bit!! Got 4x4 gskill 2666 kit and running the 2666 cas 12 profile @1.5v, have too put initial dram V to 1.56v to stop the errors have been running at [email protected]
> 
> Do we know the debug code for imc not capable?? Wasn't that 6F on ivy-e??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> at stock ram speed it doesn't happen much, I just think my kit or imc sucks and my rated speed is right at it's mhz limit. anything above 2800mhz or below c16 I get it constantly. Even at 1.5v dram. I will play around with the eventual and training voltage


yeah, I never got a 6d with stock settings. only with an OC on the ram. May not be the kit, but with 1.5V... may be? what memory divider you working with and what speed? 2800 is not a very strong one IMO.
For 3200 on the ram (4.6 core/4.4 cache) I'm running 1.375 training and 1.365 eventual. Probably could lower it, but I never see a 6d cold, warm or after sitting for 4 days with the PSU off.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I do not know what offset value AI Suite might be reporting. I go by actual measured voltages. I will try to check with AI Suite but am currently testing some things and cannot flash back to 0008 at the moment.


I'm going by measured voltages as well. It has been like this with all bios versions that I've used.


----------



## Sebakan

Guys, sorry if it is a dumb question, but... DDR3 RAM will run on this MoBo?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebakan*
> 
> Guys, sorry if it is a dumb question, but... DDR3 RAM will run on this MoBo?


Hello

Sorry it will not. DDR4 only.


----------



## Sebakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sorry it will not. DDR4 only.


Thank you. Good to know it.


----------



## Praz

Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I never got a 6d with stock settings. only with an OC on the ram. May not be the kit, but with 1.5V... may be? what memory divider you working with and what speed? 2800 is not a very strong one IMO.
> For 3200 on the ram (4.6 core/4.4 cache) I'm running 1.375 training and 1.365 eventual. Probably could lower it, but I never see a 6d cold, warm or after sitting for 4 days with the PSU off.


ya I turned off dram training and i dont get that error, I was able to really tighten my timings at 1.4v training and eventual, 2800mhz CL 13 14 14 27-1 still cant get 3000mhz at c15 or 16, actually I can do that for cpu benches but 3dmark crashes.

This is just on a cheap hyper 212 to setup os and memory testing before eventually ln2. just taking my time a little bit with such expensive parts.


----------



## [email protected]

Praz nailed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> at stock ram speed it doesn't happen much, I just think my kit or imc sucks and my rated speed is right at it's mhz limit. anything above 2800mhz or below c16 I get it constantly. Even at 1.5v dram. I will play around with the eventual and training voltage


If you are getting code "bd" (it is bd NOT 6d) on the 125 strap at the frequencies you mention then yes the CPU IMC on your sample is not good. You can try tuning VCCSA.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz nailed
> If you are getting code "bd" (it is bd NOT 6d) on the 125 strap at the frequencies you mention then yes the CPU IMC on your sample is not good. You can try tuning VCCSA.


is it ok to ignore the dram training. what is the benefit of having it active.


----------



## tistou77

I'ts better the strap 100 or 125 (For ram at 3200) ?
And bclk 100 or "125"

And for setting 100:100 and 100:133?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## nickolp1974

So what does the "disable swizzling bit do"?? Can all 3 be disabled??

Not actually tried to OC on the 125 strap yet, is anyone getting better results??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> is it ok to ignore the dram training. what is the benefit of having it active.


If your CPU is stable with it disabled then no issue with it disabled. Disabling it simply loads previous training values from NVRAM.

Don't have time to explain it all, but training is required for the following (generalized):

1) To setup the DRAM and adjust signal startup timings so that each bank is aligned and accounted for at the IMC for reads and writes.

2) To adjust reference voltages (conditional), and calibrate drivers. Driver calibration routines between cold and warm states are different. The cold start routine is longer and performs full calibration, while warm restart accounts for the impact of thermal drift.

After training is performed, values are written to NVRAM. Turning training off bypasses retraining at each POST and restart and relies on previous values. How stable that is depends on a number of factors that fall outside the scope of a simple forum post. But, for sake of brevity we can say if that's the only way your IMC can POST (bypassing power cycle and warm restart training routines), then you have no other choice. There is no right and wrong - you have to use whatever works.

The IMC/DRAM training routines are tough to pass and there is likely some variance at startup - these are the side effects of overclocking a system and running it beyond stock spec. As a vendor, we provide options to help attempt circumvent these shortcomings - that's all.

People also need to get past the notion that being stable in the OS means they should be stable at POST. The crux of the matter is they are only stable in the OS because they passed POST. The POST routines and setup are what allow the machine to be stable in the first place. OS stability does not guarantee POST stability. OS stability RELIES on POST stability.

VCCSA, DRAM voltage and Cache voltage are the things one needs to tune for better chance of passing training routines at high DRAM clocks. In some cases VCore too - especially users that have a tendency to tune voltages down to their minimum stable value in the OS.


----------



## mirkoj

as stupid as it may sound but I finally wanna check this..
under chipset drivers there are two of them with different names. now do we install both or only 1?

Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
2.89 MBytes

Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
79.55 MBytes

I would say both but not sure in anything any more... better to be stupid once and ask then not to know for the rest of time


----------



## HiTechPixel

Hello! Will anything bad happen to my 5820K if I have 1.2 Vcore and use C1E?

I don't want to use adaptive or offset since it seems bugged and complicated.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> as stupid as it may sound but I finally wanna check this..
> under chipset drivers there are two of them with different names. now do we install both or only 1?
> 
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 2.89 MBytes
> 
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V10.0.0.1204 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> 79.55 MBytes
> 
> I would say both but not sure in anything any more... better to be stupid once and ask then not to know for the rest of time


You should install both. One is the chipset driver, the other is the management engine driver.


----------



## Mydog

@[email protected]
Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hello! Will anything bad happen to my 5820K if I have 1.2 Vcore and use C1E?
> 
> I don't want to use adaptive or offset since it seems bugged and complicated.


Adaptive for your CPU vcore works perfectly- you just have to use the 100 strap. It's only adaptive and offset for the CPU Cache which is buggy.

There are two values under adaptive. First is an offset voltage, which is exactly what it seems. Second is the turbo voltage, which is the voltage applied when your CPU is on a ratio 35 or higher.

So if you want 1.2V:
Set offset to -0.01V
Set turbo to 1.21V
(Total 1.2V)

That will net you a very minor undervolt while idle, and 1.2V under load.


----------



## mirkoj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


well you probably wanna go online and download latest versions any way so...
honestly dvd can be probably removed completely... waste of disks and paper...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> well you probably wanna go online and download latest versions any way so...
> honestly dvd can be probably removed completely... waste of disks and paper...


Well you'll need the LAN driver to go online and download the rest?
For some reason I always have problems with the AI suite not installing when I download it


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Adaptive for your CPU vcore works perfectly- you just have to use the 100 strap. It's only adaptive and offset for the CPU Cache which is buggy.
> 
> There are two values under adaptive. First is an offset voltage, which is exactly what it seems. Second is the turbo voltage, which is the voltage applied when your CPU is on a ratio 35 or higher.
> 
> So if you want 1.2V:
> Set offset to -0.01V
> Set turbo to 1.21V
> (Total 1.2V)
> 
> That will net you a very minor undervolt while idle, and 1.2V under load.


I see. I'll do some reading on Adaptive Vcore. So, if I wanted 1.25V under load, I'd put offset to -0.05 and turbo to 1.3? And during idle, I'd be undervolting a bit more? Also, does 100 strap work with 2666MHz memory?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> well you probably wanna go online and download latest versions any way so...
> honestly dvd can be probably removed completely... waste of disks and paper...


It's consumer and market standard for dvd/cd-rom








$10 price increase for a USB with the utilities included would be great though


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I see. I'll do some reading on Adaptive Vcore. So, if I wanted 1.25V under load, I'd put offset to -0.05 and turbo to 1.3? And during idle, I'd be undervolting a bit more? Also, does 100 strap work with 2666MHz memory?


Yes, that's exactly how it would work.

2666, 2933, and 3200 are in 'beta' on the 100 strap. For me, 2666 is rock solid stable on the 100 strap, but ymmv.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> It's consumer and market standard for dvd/cd-rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 price increase for a USB with the utilities included would be great though


I agree BUT all mobos come with USB ports and the USB-stick must be quicker to load than to burn DVD's right?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I agree BUT all mobos come with USB ports and the USB-stick must be quicker to load than to burn DVD's right?


I'm pretty sure DVDs are cheaper.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> It's consumer and market standard for dvd/cd-rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10 price increase for a USB with the utilities included would be great though


Should I start a business selling USB sticks with drivers on them?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, that's exactly how it would work.
> 
> 2666, 2933, and 3200 are in 'beta' on the 100 strap. For me, 2666 is rock solid stable on the 100 strap, but ymmv.


Awesome! Calculating your proper VCORE is actually pretty fun.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm pretty sure DVDs are cheaper.


They are but not by that much any more, they could at least ship USB with the high-end/ROG mobos.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well you'll need the LAN driver to go online and download the rest?
> For some reason I always have problems with the AI suite not installing when I download it


yeah this ^

or couldn't there be an actual ROM on the board with a suits all LAN driver???


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yeah this ^
> 
> or couldn't there be an actual ROM on the board with a suits all LAN driver???


yeah this ^


----------



## tistou77

Hello

My Xonar Phoebus is not recognized by plugging it into the black PCI slot








Must be plugged into a PCI-E (red)?

Thanks


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


that's would be a pretty awesome idea, Id love to have all the drivers/software on a USB stick, I haven't used a DVD drive in 7years lol, Dvd go in the bin normally!


----------



## tistou77

there is a misreading for Vcore to "load" with Aida64?

AIDA64 shows 1.264v while CPU-Z and HW Info indicate 1.249v


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> there is a misreading for Vcore to "load" with Aida64?
> 
> AIDA64 shows 1.264v while CPU-Z and HW Info indicate 1.249v


I would trust CPU-Z above all else.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would trust CPU-Z above all else.


I looked more closely and in fact, the Vcore has small voltage peaks to 1.264v and only AIDA64 "sees" them
Probably too fast for other apps

For not have difference vcore between "idle" and "load" it's better to put the LLC to 7 or 8?


----------



## HiTechPixel

CPU-Z and GPU-Z has the most accurate temperature and voltage reporting, don't they?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I looked more closely and in fact, the Vcore has small voltage peaks to 1.264v and only AIDA64 "sees" them
> Probably too fast for other apps
> 
> For not have difference vcore between "idle" and "load" it's better to put the LLC to 7 or 8?


LLC doesn't affect Vcore on this platform.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> CPU-Z and GPU-Z has the most accurate temperature and voltage reporting, don't they?


From my experience, yes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I agree BUT all mobos come with USB ports and the USB-stick must be quicker to load than to burn DVD's right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure DVDs are cheaper.
Click to expand...

But are not re-usable and no company uses DVD-RW for drivers - could be fat32 bootable for bios flashing too - part of the kit...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> From my experience, yes.


Glad I'm using them then. Don't really see the need to know the temperature of my motherboard or SSDs when the most important parts are CPU and GPU.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

HI Praz or Raja,

I am trying to find a "High Precision Event Timer" setting on the Rampage V Extreme.

The Maximus 7 Ranger is:

Advanced->PCH Configuration->High Precision Event Timer

It MAY have something to do with the issues I am having with my SLI Titans.

The Rampage V Extreme is:

Advanced->PCH Configuration->PCIE Speed-> Auto, Gen 1, Gen 2.

Is the "High Precision Event Timer" on the Rampage V Extreme found somewhere else??

I could not locate it.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My Xonar Phoebus is not recognized by plugging it into the black PCI slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be plugged into a PCI-E (red)?
> 
> Thanks


A idea?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> LLC doesn't affect Vcore on this platform.


It is used for which the LLC, then?

I test OC of the 5930K (45x100), it's good I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz nailed
> If you are getting code "bd" (it is bd NOT 6d) on the 125 strap at the frequencies you mention then yes the CPU IMC on your sample is not good. You can try tuning VCCSA.


bd, 6d... looks the same on the q-code. lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Have you guys considered shipping the driver/utilities on a USB stick instead of on a DVD? Not all of us uses DVD these days.


Yes, but it probably won't happen. Just download the latest from the website.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bd, 6d... looks the same on the q-code. lol.


If you look at the b you will see it has no horizontal line at the top - which means its not a 6


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, but it probably won't happen. Just download the latest from the website.


It's not a problem for me as I've got plenty of rigs running but could be for others. Have you tried to download and install all drivers and install from the website, I always have trouble with AI suite from the download in Win7.(Not tested in Win8 yet). Ends up finding a DVD player to install from it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> HI Praz or Raja,
> 
> I am trying to find a "High Precision Event Timer" setting on the Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> The Maximus 7 Ranger is:
> 
> Advanced->PCH Configuration->High Precision Event Timer
> 
> It MAY have something to do with the issues I am having with my SLI Titans.
> 
> The Rampage V Extreme is:
> 
> Advanced->PCH Configuration->PCIE Speed-> Auto, Gen 1, Gen 2.
> 
> Is the "High Precision Event Timer" on the Rampage V Extreme found somewhere else??
> 
> I could not locate it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hello

There is no HPET option in the motherboard's UEFI. This is most likely due to the oldest operating system supported being Win7. Win7 and 8 are written to use the QPC API referenced to the TSC for time keeping. Vista was the only operating system designed to use HPET.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THANK YOU!! Much appreciated. +1 (or 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey will that data port work with W8.1? yeah, I know - why did I use 8.1...


I know this goes back a ways, but i flagged your post regarding this AID64 usb port to a picture frame... it works very nice!!


----------



## Praz

Hello

As much as users don't want to hear these type of things they don't change the situation at hand. Building/assembling a system places one into the role of a system integrator. Some of the prerequisites of such a role is having the necessary knowledge, components and equipment to complete the task at hand. Having access to an optical drive should be a non-issue as they can be purchased for as low as $10.00 - $12.00.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this goes back a ways, but i flagged your post regarding this AID64 usb port to a picture frame... it works very nice!!


Hello

You have a DPF connected to display AID64 info?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I always have trouble with AI suite from the download in Win7.(Not tested in Win8 yet). .


No issues installing here. Probably something corrupt on the initial install/uninstall.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> there is a misreading for Vcore to "load" with Aida64?
> 
> AIDA64 shows 1.264v while CPU-Z and HW Info indicate 1.249v


Same for me. Aida reports higher vcore no matter what I put in bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You have a DPF connected to display AID64 info?


lol... a sammy 800P (wonder where i got that idea.







)


----------



## Eugenius

What would be the best current m2 ssd for an os drive? Or are people waiting for better ones?

Currently running 850 pro for OS. And would there be any issues space wise with 3 GPU, pcie sound card and an m2 ssd?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Same for me. Aida reports higher vcore no matter what I put in bios.


Ok.

For the sound card it's ok with the PCIe (red)


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What would be the best current m2 ssd for an os drive? Or are people waiting for better ones?
> 
> Currently running 850 pro for OS. And would there be any issues space wise with 3 GPU, pcie sound card and an m2 ssd?


Currently running Tri SLI and a sound card(STX II) in the bottom PCIE port, and using a M.2 drive without any issues all running at full speed. I'm using the Samsung XP941 512gb, and I cant recommend it enough, its seriously fast!

here benchmark of the m.2 drive vs 850 pro raid 0


----------



## kossiewossie

Just noticed there new BIOS on the asus support page for the ramage v, 0706,

[email protected] is this bios newer than the 0008?

Thanks!


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Currently running Tri SLI and a sound card(STX II) in the bottom PCIE port, and using a M.2 drive without any issues all running at full speed. I'm using the Samsung XP941 512gb, and I cant recommend it enough, its seriously fast!
> 
> here benchmark of the m.2 drive vs 850 pro raid 0


There's been controversy regarding using drives in raid 0 and if there is any real world benefit. Loading of apps and games are actually slower with raid 0 ssd. However, the m2 drive shows equal performance without bring in raid. So that's a plus.

Any others besides the xp941?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just noticed there new BIOS on the asus support page for the ramage v, 0706,
> 
> [email protected] is this bios newer than the 0008?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

0706 should be a qualified equivalent of 0008.


----------



## Eugenius

nm I think the xp941 is sweet for now. Upgrade to sm951 later.


----------



## kossiewossie

th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 0706 should be a qualified equivalent of 0008.


Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> th
> Thanks for the quick reply!!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well you'll need the LAN driver to go online and download the rest?
> For some reason I always have problems with the AI suite not installing when I download it


Pretty sure you need Intel management engine installed to be able to install ai suite


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure you need Intel management engine installed to be able to install ai suite


I think installing XTU adds some IME modules too?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Pretty sure you need Intel management engine installed to be able to install ai suite


Yes you do but not the one from the Asus download page, same problem with Shamino's TurboV Core V1.00.30. You'll have to find a newer one at Intel.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think installing XTU adds some IME modules too?


Yes, after the install of the ME driver if there are issues installing XTU will add the necessary missing binaries..


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no HPET option in the motherboard's UEFI. This is most likely due to the oldest operating system supported being Win7. Win7 and 8 are written to use the QPC API referenced to the TSC for time keeping. Vista was the only operating system designed to use HPET.


Hi Praz,

Thank you VERY much for the reply. Nice to know. Helps "eliminate" a possible issue. Looks like the cards will be RMA'd.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Thank you VERY much for the reply. Nice to know. Helps "eliminate" a possible issue. Looks like the cards will be RMA'd.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Zurv

why are all my cards running on PCI-E 2.0? even in rampage IV they ran 3.0.

This is both when i had 4 titans.. and now when i'm running 4 980s. Is there some setting that is forcing them to stay on 2.0?



dropping from 125mhz to 100mhz made it 3.0. That is silly. PCI-E 3.0 should work even @ 125mhz


----------



## Eugenius

Someone let me know if this setup will be okay:

Using RVE:

3 GPU in first red slots
STX sound card in last red slot
m2 xp941

Will there be any conflicts with this setup? The xp941 in m2 and STX in the last PCI8_4 slot --> STX runs I believe at x1 speed and m2 at x2 speed, so bandwidth should not be maxed.. but RVE manual states that if something is in last red slot, it will disable the m2...?

EDIT: read it the bios settings that it only disables the m2 when 8_4 slot is running at x8, otherwise, it can be maxed at 4x and 4x


----------



## tistou77

For me with 5930K and Corsair Platinum 3000 C15

 

 



CPU: 4500 (45x100)
Uncore: 4200
RAM: 3200 15-17-17
Vcore: 1.225v
Vdimm: 1.35v
Cache: 1.20v
VCCSA: 0.98v

There is some option in the bios of the RVE where I need advice


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> why are all my cards running on PCI-E 2.0? even in rampage IV they ran 3.0.
> 
> This is both when i had 4 titans.. and now when i'm running 4 980s. Is there some setting that is forcing them to stay on 2.0?
> 
> 
> 
> dropping from 125mhz to 100mhz made it 3.0. That is silly. PCI-E 3.0 should work even @ 125mhz


Either GPU-Z misreading (lots of tools do at times especially when straps are changed), or you can try forcing gen 3 in UEFI.


----------



## mirkoj

before that pres that ? mark and start render test to show exact values.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> before that pres that ? mark and start render test to show exact values.


^^ this, if you put a load on it, watch them jump up to 3.0


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Someone let me know if this setup will be okay:
> 
> Using RVE:
> 
> 3 GPU in first red slots
> STX sound card in last red slot
> m2 xp941
> 
> Will there be any conflicts with this setup? The xp941 in m2 and STX in the last PCI8_4 slot --> STX runs I believe at x1 speed and m2 at x2 speed, so bandwidth should not be maxed.. but RVE manual states that if something is in last red slot, it will disable the m2...?
> 
> EDIT: read it the bios settings that it only disables the m2 when 8_4 slot is running at x8, otherwise, it can be maxed at 4x and 4x


that's pretty much my setup, and works like a charm!


----------



## FaStVtEc

Any fix for the xonar issues yet? (other than the sleep method)


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> For me with 5930K and Corsair Platinum 3000 C15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 4500 (45x100)
> Uncore: 4200
> RAM: 3200 15-17-17
> Vcore: 1.225v
> Vdimm: 1.35v
> Cache: 1.20v
> VCCSA: 0.98v
> 
> There is some option in the bios of the RVE where I need advice


Did you run memtest by any chance? I have the platinum and want to see if I can get them to these speeds. I'm building the computer over this weekend so it will be a little while until I can test it out.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Did you run memtest by any chance? I have the platinum and want to see if I can get them to these speeds. I'm building the computer over this weekend so it will be a little while until I can test it out.


Memtest86+ or Memtest under Windows?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Memtest86+ or Memtest under Windows?


memtest inside windows to see if any errors pop up


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> memtest inside windows to see if any errors pop up


Did not have time to do longer and ram at 81%


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Currently running Tri SLI and a sound card(STX II) in the bottom PCIE port, and using a M.2 drive without any issues all running at full speed. I'm using the Samsung XP941 512gb, and I cant recommend it enough, its seriously fast!
> 
> here benchmark of the m.2 drive vs 850 pro raid 0


Where did you get the STX II? I am looking for it here in Toronto and can't find it.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Where did you get the STX II? I am looking for it here in Toronto and can't find it.


Im from the UK, got mine from amazon,

ASUS Essence STX II PCI Express PCI-E High-Fidelity Audio Sound Card


----------



## Kezmania

Hi all,

I'm about to get cracking on my first build. This thread has been really useful already but as an overclocking novice I wanted to ask how people are finding the auto overclocking on this mobo. I dont know if I'd be safer going with the Deluxe (with the intelligent auto oc) or going with the Rampage. I've heard that the Deluxe's auto oc features will make their way to the Rampage but I've not heard when...

I'm quite keen on the Rampage as I want to be able to move towards manual overclocking and I am attracted to the better on board audio as I have a 7.1 receiver that I'd like to hook it up to.

Any advice welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Im from the UK, got mine from amazon,
> 
> ASUS Essence STX II PCI Express PCI-E High-Fidelity Audio Sound Card


Many thanks.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezmania*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm about to get cracking on my first build. This thread has been really useful already but as an overclocking novice I wanted to ask how people are finding the auto overclocking on this mobo. I dont know if I'd be safer going with the Deluxe (with the intelligent auto oc) or going with the Rampage. I've heard that the Deluxe's auto oc features will make their way to the Rampage but I've not heard when...
> 
> I'm quite keen on the Rampage as I want to be able to move towards manual overclocking and I am attracted to the better on board audio as I have a 7.1 receiver that I'd like to hook it up to.
> 
> Any advice welcome. Thanks!


Surprisingly the rampage is pretty easy to overclock, even if you leave most of the settings in the bios on auto, you can still push a decent overclock without much effort, If I just set my multiplier to 44x and leave everything else on auto, its completely stable with few hours of benching, Just pushing ram frequency can be a little tricky because of the DRAM training, but id say go with the rampage, just because if you do move towards manual overclocking the rampage is a winner for sure,


----------



## tistou77

Hello

In Device Manager, I have an unknown device

Is it the driver AMDA00 (as for R4BE)?
Can I use the same driver or there is a newer driver?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In Device Manager, I have an unknown device
> 
> Is it the driver AMDA00 (as for R4BE)?
> Can I use the same driver or there is a newer driver?
> 
> Thanks


insert the dvd the board came with, open dev manager and install the driver by "searching" the dvd automatically.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insert the dvd the board came with, open dev manager and install the driver by "searching" the dvd automatically.


That's what I wanted to do, but my "old" drive is dead I think









If someone can give me the drivers on the CD

Thanks


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Did not have time to do longer and ram at 81%


Very nice! Thank you for this. When I get my computer built I am going to give the ram overclocking a try after I can get the cpu settled in.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Very nice! Thank you for this. When I get my computer built I am going to give the ram overclocking a try after I can get the cpu settled in.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In Device Manager, I have an unknown device
> 
> Is it the driver AMDA00 (as for R4BE)?
> Can I use the same driver or there is a newer driver?
> 
> Thanks


Look for this on Asus Support site for the Rampage V:
>>ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).
CD version is 1.0.0.0
Some others drivers/utility is slightly newer than the ones on CD too


----------



## FaStVtEc

6 hours of Aida 64 stress testing enough to consider stable? (5960x 4.5 ghz c 4.4ghz unc) I got no errors or throttling


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Look for this on Asus Support site for the Rampage V:
> >>ASUS Probe II Sense Driver 1.0.1.0 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8 32bit & Win8 64bit & Win8.1 32bit & Win8.1 64bit---(WHQL).
> CD version is 1.0.0.0
> Some others drivers/utility is slightly newer than the ones on CD too


Thanks so much


----------



## mirkoj

and how about 4-way sli would that make any problems / performance drop with m.2 drives?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hello, Raja...

I would like to know which is the safe value por system agent voltage...

I tried 39 cache frequency, and need 1,8 vccsa to be stable...

Is it 1,8 for system agent a safe value for 24/7???

In regards to cpu cache voltage, which is the highest safe value???

Thanks in advance...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello, Raja...
> 
> I would like to know which is the safe value por system agent voltage...
> 
> I tried 39 cache frequency, and need 1,8 vccsa to be stable...
> 
> Is it 1,8 for system agent a safe value for 24/7???
> 
> In regards to cpu cache voltage, which is the highest safe value???
> 
> Thanks in advance...


A number of goofy things in this post

1) vccsa is not directly related to cache frequency.

2) 1.8v must be a typo in your post.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> In regards to cpu cache voltage, which is the highest safe value???
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Shamino has been recommending that vcore and vcache be the same.

I've been using 1.4V for vcore and vcache on a 24/7 type setup personally.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> 6 hours of Aida 64 stress testing enough to consider stable? (5960x 4.5 ghz c 4.5 ghz unc) I got no errors or throttling


For me good hour with Aida 64 with combination of intelburn test, and running 3d mark runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> and how about 4-way sli would that make any problems / performance drop with m.2 drives?


I don't think you can use a M.2 drive and 4 way SLI sametime. if the 4slot if occupied by 8x device, it auto disables the M.2 port.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Shamino has been recommending that vcore and vcache be the same.
> 
> I've been using 1.4V for vcore and vcache on a 24/7 type setup personally.


I got my cache at 4000, and CPU at 4.5ghz with cache voltage being 1.24v and CPU being 1.35v, Make me wonder if I could push the cache a little bit more if I used the same voltage as the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> 6 hours of Aida 64 stress testing enough to consider stable? (5960x 4.5 ghz c 4.4ghz unc) I got no errors or throttling


yes. mix in some video encoding or run realbench for a system-wide stress.


----------



## centvalny

Tests 4X8



http://imgur.com/KeiP5oF



4X4



http://imgur.com/GctnChW


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I have a problem with USB3 (header on the motherboard) I think
With the R5E, I have a file copy (700MB) to ~30Mb/s, while on the Rampage 4 Black Edition (Asmedia) was more than 100Mb/s

USB3 drivers Intel are installed.
Something is needed more than the Intel drivers?

Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I got my cache at 4000, and CPU at 4.5ghz with cache voltage being 1.24v and CPU being 1.35v, Make me wonder if I could push the cache a little bit more if I used the same voltage as the CPU.


Sound like you've still got some room there to push the cache speed up more.










Also looks like you've got a nice chip.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, if I put a SLI on the RampageV the 2 Pci-E slots will go at 16X, but what if I install a PCI-E SSD?

As PCI-E lines it's not a problem with 40-lines cpu but what about the MB?

From what I could read the RampageV provide 16-8-8 not 16-16-8 so I would reduce the lines for the Vga slot?!

Thanks


----------



## Alatar

Some RVE insulation pics if anyone is interested, posting in a couple of sets under spoilers because there's a lot of them.



Spoiler: set 1













Spoiler: set 2













Spoiler: set 3













Spoiler: set 4













Apparently I forgot to take pics of the back side of the board after insulation but just imagine lots of eraser, lots of dielectric and lots of armaflex + the backplate I used.

Currently working just fine, dunno if realtemp is bugged or not but it didn't move from the minimum value it can show during cinebench:


(also I know this is a terrible score for the clock but I was watching vids and doing file transfers at the same time as I did the test)


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Sound like you've still got some room there to push the cache speed up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks like you've got a nice chip.


You right! managed to push the cache to 4500 with 1.31v so cache is same speed as the CPU now, id like to get the CPU to 4.6ghz, but it just needs to much voltage and the heat becomes an issue. sadly!

I can push the ram to 3000, but I get issues with cold booting that annoying debug code, so had to stick to 2750 with 14-14-14-32 1T


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> You right! managed to push the cache to 4500 with 1.31v so cache is same speed as the CPU now, id like to get the CPU to 4.6ghz, but it just needs to much voltage and the heat becomes an issue. sadly!
> 
> *I can push the ram to 3000, but I get issues with cold booting t*hat annoying debug code, so had to stick to 2750 with 14-14-14-32 1T


I take it you've tried playing with eventual DRAM V?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I take it you've tried playing with eventual DRAM V?


I have tried. I have 1.45v and the eventual DRAM v to 1.39v works fine, but if I cold boot. I get that debug code, and when I press the retry button all is good. so just having problems getting 3000mhz to post through DRAM training, I even pushed voltage to 1.5v but made no difference


----------



## [email protected]

Tune vccsa and cache voltage then enable fast boot and attempt fast cold boot


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tune vccsa and cache voltage then enable fast boot and attempt fast cold boot


ill give that a try!


----------



## Silent Scone

I had a similar debug issue on 402. Just wouldn't retrain the memory unless restoring optimised defaults and selecting XMP again. So if you haven't already, flash


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had a similar debug issue on 402. Just wouldn't retrain the memory unless restoring optimised defaults and selecting XMP again. So if you haven't already, flash


Hah, Im using 0706 bios, atm, thanks!

I followed [email protected] advice, and it seems it be working so far! had to drop my cache frequency a little, but running few benchmarks and such and cold booted like 6 times, and it seems to be fine!

Voltages
CPU 1.351
Cache 1.31v
VCCSA 1.075
DRAM 1.48v on boot and windows 1.45v
and also enabled the fast boot/attempt fast boot options too


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Hah, Im using 0706 bios, atm, thanks!
> 
> I followed [email protected] advice, and it seems it be working so far! had to drop my cache frequency a little, but running few benchmarks and such and cold booted like 6 times, and it seems to be fine!
> 
> Voltages
> CPU 1.351
> Cache 1.31v
> VCCSA 1.075
> DRAM 1.48v on boot and windows 1.45v
> and also enabled the fast boot/attempt fast boot options too


Sorry bud, forgot what thread I was in. That's a Deluxe BIOS revision lol.

Quite good throughput their for the timings


----------



## Silent Scone

double post


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry bud, forgot what thread I was in. That's a Deluxe BIOS revision lol.
> 
> Quite good throughput their for the timings


Haha! easy mistake!
Yeh im happy with my overclock now, wouldn't rest until I hit 3000 on the ram stable lol, Temps are good aswell with my watercooling setup!

Thanks Raja for that tip seems to boot up from cold everytime now!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some RVE insulation pics if anyone is interested, posting in a couple of sets under spoilers because there's a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: set 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: set 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: set 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: set 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I forgot to take pics of the back side of the board after insulation but just imagine lots of eraser, lots of dielectric and lots of armaflex + the backplate I used.
> Currently working just fine, dunno if realtemp is bugged or not but it didn't move from the minimum value it can show during cinebench:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also I know this is a terrible score for the clock but I was watching vids and doing file transfers at the same time as I did the test)











I know that you know exactly what you are doing.... but geeze dude the pics in set 2 just look soooo wrong.








And to think I've been toying with the idea of phase.


----------



## Alatar

Quick first valid:

http://valid.x86.fr/lha4z3

And a quick cine run at 4.8:



Terrible memory and cache etc. settings so scores are whatever.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A number of goofy things in this post
> 
> 1) vccsa is not directly related to cache frequency.
> 
> 2) 1.8v must be a typo in your post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Shamino has been recommending that vcore and vcache be the same.
> 
> I've been using 1.4V for vcore and vcache on a 24/7 type setup personally.


Thanks for your replies.

I made the question based on the commentaries of a friend of mine. Possibly I mistook the value.

After trying rve, I have now a msi gaming 9 and dont know what exactly is required in rve for caches over 36.

What my friend says is that system agent is basic to reach 39 in cache. A minor value translates into unstability.

In my msi need +0.500 offset system agent to reach 37 uncore. A value under it translates into not being able to start the pc, too.

So, it is strange that you say that agent is not important at all...


----------



## Nizzen

is this ok?

Tried one memorypreset in the bios


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I made the question based on the commentaries of a friend of mine. Possibly I mistook the value.
> 
> After trying rve, I have now a msi gaming 9 and dont know what exactly is required in rve for caches over 36.
> 
> What my friend says is that system agent is basic to reach 39 in cache. A minor value translates into unstability.
> 
> In my msi need +0.500 offset system agent to reach 37 uncore. A value under it translates into not being able to start the pc, too.
> 
> So, it is strange that you say that agent is not important at all...


Well, whoever that friend is you need to tell him he is wrong.

SA voltage helps memory overclocking primarily, not the cache.

For Cache overclocking you need to use cache voltage.

Do not 1.8V for VCCSA, it will probably damage the CPU.

If you are not using the RVE now, then there is no point continuing help. The MSI board does not have OC socket so cannot OC the cache very well.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well, whoever that friend is you need to tell him he is wrong.
> 
> SA voltage helps memory overclocking primarily, not the cache.
> 
> For Cache overclocking you need to use cache voltage.
> 
> Do not 1.8V for VCCSA, it will probably damage the CPU.
> 
> If you are not using the RVE now, then there is no point continuing help. The MSI board does not have OC socket so cannot OC the cache very well.


Ok, thanks a lot..

So cache overclocking is helped by oc socket in Asus... Max I can reach in MSI is 37, when my 5960X does easily 4,7 in core frequency...

Didn't know pins extra would push cache...

I am with the MSI because of the USB audiophiles, as I use an external amplifier based on asynchronous usb...

Would be wonderful to see a Rampage V Black Edition including these usb's...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quick first valid:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lha4z3
> 
> And a quick cine run at 4.8:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible memory and cache etc. settings so scores are whatever.


it was cherry picked 5960X or random? and tested those chip air/water before phase?
i'm interested how much phase helps for voltage, like on water now i have 4700ghz with 1.35v, and if i had phase, it would lower my current voltage? like 4700ghz with 1.3v or lower?


----------



## Alatar

I actually think that my chip is a super mediocre one. On the H100i I tested with the thing could barely bench 3dmark at 4.6ghz. And yes, phase change definitely lowers the volts you need. Or alternatively raises the frequency you'll get with the same voltage.

On the H100i that 1.325v is what I would have needed for 4.5ghz.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I actually think that my chip is a super mediocre one. On the H100i I tested with the thing could barely bench 3dmark at 4.6ghz. And yes, phase change definitely lowers the volts you need. Or alternatively raises the frequency you'll get with the same voltage.
> 
> On the H100i that 1.325v is what I would have needed for 4.5ghz.


So the phase change helps a lot







my daily overclock is 4.6ghz with 1.27v, after 1.3v gets hot , need good ambient















i'm thinking about phase change, but for me those condensation look dangerous


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> So the phase change helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daily overclock is 4.6ghz with 1.27v, after 1.3v gets hot , need good ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking about phase change, but for me those condensation look dangerous


There will be very little condensation using only a single stage, its really only becomes an issue when using LN2 for long periods of time in a humid environment.


----------



## Alatar

Phase obviously doesn't create as big temp differences, however problem with single stage is that it's often used for long periods of time or 24/7 so there are differences in how you deal with it. For example you don't really need to insulate as much of the board as you do with LN2, or you use as much paper towels etc. however there are some special problems associated with the 24/7, constant temperature cycles, nature of it. For example condensation inside the socket:



That's a RIVE and a 3930K after some months of use. After that I started using dielectric in all my systems.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Ok, thanks a lot..
> 
> So cache overclocking is helped by oc socket in Asus... Max I can reach in MSI is 37, when my 5960X does easily 4,7 in core frequency...
> 
> Didn't know pins extra would push cache...
> 
> I am with the MSI because of the USB audiophiles, as I use an external amplifier based on asynchronous usb...
> 
> Would be wonderful to see a Rampage V Black Edition including these usb's...


1) most good usb dacs do not use usb power.

2 ) the rog boards have used linear regulators for 5v usb power for years.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Shamino has been recommending that vcore and vcache be the same


If the frequency is not the same, it's not "serious"?

Thanks


----------



## Eugenius

@raja did the new official bios get pulled? It's not on the asus site anymore but was a few days ago... ?


----------



## EmberV

@Eugenius try here http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
0706 is available for all OS.


----------



## [email protected]

New build 0801 for R5E - improves DRAM OC for some modules and patches Xonar D2X.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZncmhNM3M1Q0RNU3c/view?usp=sharing

mirror

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3E8613852BC739B%216908


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If the frequency is not the same, it's not "serious"?
> 
> Thanks


It has nothing to do with having matched frequencies.

Added 0801 to the OP.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, if I put a SLI on the RampageV the 2 Pci-E slots will go at 16X, but what if I install a PCI-E SSD?
> 
> As PCI-E lines it's not a problem with 40-lines cpu but what about the MB?
> 
> From what I could read the RampageV provide 16-8-8 not 16-16-8 so I would reduce the lines for the Vga slot?!
> 
> Thanks


Hi guys, Can anybody help me please?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, Can anybody help me please?


Hello

The motherboard's manual is correct. If using 3 PCIe 3.0 slots the bandwidth will be x16/x8/x8 which will not affect the performance of any of the inserted cards.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The motherboard's manual is correct. If using 3 PCIe 3.0 slots the bandwidth will be x16/x8/x8 which will not affect the performance of any of the inserted cards.


What a pity, we can't use completely the 40 lines


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> It has nothing to do with having matched frequencies.
> 
> Added 0801 to the OP.


Just flashed and everything working like normal.
Still cant get 3000mhz on the ram to post on a cold boot tho, wake up this morning and started up the pc to that annoying debug code, just when I thought everything was stable! Ill keep trying!


----------



## Eugenius

What's better for ram OC? Frequency or timing or combination of both?

Stock ram is 3000 15/15/15/35/2t

Is it better to go 3200 with 16/16/16/35/2t or go 3000 with 14/14/x/x/x?


----------



## tistou77

Hello

For USB3 (Intel) is required to install the driver Asus USB3 Charger+ (USB3 Boost id for Asmedia)?
I do not see why it would take a Asus driver for an Intel controller, but when in doubt Asus is oddly configured the USB3 on these motherboard

Thank you for your help


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> What's better for ram OC? Frequency or timing or combination of both?
> 
> Stock ram is 3000 15/15/15/35/2t
> 
> Is it better to go 3200 with 16/16/16/35/2t or go 3000 with 14/14/x/x/x?


Hello

For most usage 14/14/14 at 3000MHz will offer better performance compared to 16/16/16 at 3200MHz. This is assuming that the second and third set of timings can be kept equally tight.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For USB3 (Intel) is required to install the driver Asus USB3 Charger+ (USB3 Boost id for Asmedia)?
> I do not see why it would take a Asus driver for an Intel controller, but when in doubt Asus is oddly configured the USB3 on these motherboard
> 
> Thank you for your help


No. None of the hardware is driver dependent except for possibly the LAN driver.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> No. None of the hardware is driver dependent except for possibly the LAN driver.


Ok because I have a problem with USB3 of Intel

USB connected to USB3 Intel (header of motherboard) => copy ~30MB/s
USB connected to USB3 ASmedia (of R4BE, not tested yet with R5E) => copie +100MB/s

xHCI and eHCI enabled in the bios

You just installed the Intel USB3 driver (3.0.1.34, I believe) and that's it?

Thanks so much for your help

PS: with Windows 7 x64


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok because I have a problem with USB3 of Intel
> 
> USB connected to USB3 Intel (header of motherboard) => copy ~30MB/s
> USB connected to USB3 ASmedia (of R4BE, not tested yet with R5E) => copie +100MB/s
> 
> xHCI and eHCI enabled in the bios
> 
> You just installed the Intel USB3 driver (3.0.1.34, I believe) and that's it?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> PS: with Windows 7 x64


If you want USB 3 speeds on your USB 3 ports then you have to install the USB3 driver from Intel.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most usage 14/14/14 at 3000MHz will offer better performance compared to 16/16/16 at 3200MHz. This is assuming that the second and third set of timings can be kept equally tight.


I am running 2666 cl12-12-13-15-1t tight sub, and it is mutch faster than my xmp 3200mhz cl16. Even faster than 3200 cl15-15-15-31

Testing memory profiles in Rampage V. Works very well


----------



## Luca T

Could you guys explain me the pcie lines sharing on slots and port please?









I've just understood if I use the M.2 slot it shares Lines with the fourth Pci-e3.0, but I didn't understand anything about the Lines sharing of the pci-e slot (slot, SataExpress, Usb3 etc)









Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you guys explain me the pcie lines sharing on slots and port please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just understood if I use the M.2 slot it shares Lines with the fourth Pci-e3.0, but I didn't understand anything about the Lines sharing of the pci-e slot (slot, SataExpress, Usb3 etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


Hello

SATA Express, USB etc will not affect the PCIe 3.0 slots as these connections are made at the PCH not the CPU.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SATA Express, USB etc will not affect the PCIe 3.0 slots as these connections are made at the PCH not the CPU.


Yes I read that, but I didn't understand well the note N.3 on the Asus global website about lines sharing (Rampage V specifications)


----------



## alancsalt

OK, one small step for a giant, one giant step for a toddler..
Quote:


> I just bought: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR
> www.newegg.com


Can only get 2400MHz in Australia ....but Newegg are shipping to Australia since April/May ....

Once they arrive I'll get Rampage V and 5960X and maybe then my Kingpins will go over 1320... otherwise they'll have to go somewhere else....and get replaced..


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most usage 14/14/14 at 3000MHz will offer better performance compared to 16/16/16 at 3200MHz. This is assuming that the second and third set of timings can be kept equally tight.


Putting xmp and using auto for all settings except primary will keep secondary and tertiary timings at stock or does RVE auto adjust them for stability?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it does - the offsets are automatic.

Also, in real world apps, I doubt you will see any diff.


----------



## Eugenius

So if I adjust primary timings manually then secondary and tertiary will be loosened or kept at stock?


----------



## Kimir

Loosen if need be when you increase the frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, one small step for a giant, one giant step for a toddler..
> Can only get 2400MHz in Australia ....but Newegg are shipping to Australia since April/May ....
> 
> Once they arrive I'll get Rampage V and 5960X and maybe then my Kingpins will go over 1320... otherwise they'll have to go somewhere else....and get replaced..


Bro... Switching over to x99! Super.
lol - now the egg will always run out of the good stuff with you and HC-PC buying it up.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> If you want USB 3 speeds on your USB 3 ports then you have to install the USB3 driver from Intel.


Yes, I installed Intel USB3 driver 3.0.1.41, it's USB3 driver from Intel, no?



Thanks for your help


----------



## tistou77

This is GOOD, problem solved









Saw that I integrates my drivers to the ISO, I forgot to integrated one
I installed the driver and I have a lot of things in the device manager


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, one small step for a giant, one giant step for a toddler..
> Can only get 2400MHz in Australia ....but Newegg are shipping to Australia since April/May ....
> 
> Once they arrive I'll get Rampage V and 5960X and maybe then my Kingpins will go over 1320... otherwise they'll have to go somewhere else....and get replaced..
> 
> 
> 
> Bro... Switching over to x99! Super.
> lol - now the egg will always run out of the good stuff with you and HC-PC buying it up.
Click to expand...

I doubt we'll have much impact. Once an order goes over a grand the tax piles on, making our Australian supplier cheaper for large orders.









(and I think HC-PC's upgrading has been taken over by objectives automotive.)


----------



## Mydog

I wonder if I should use "Adaptive Mode" on Cache voltage as I do on CPU


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if I should use "Adaptive Mode" on Cache voltage as I do on CPU


Hello

It is best to either offset or manual mode for the cache voltage.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is best to either offset or manual mode for the cache voltage.


Out of curiosity, is there an appreciable power consumption difference between offset/adaptive and manual voltage applications for cache? I haven't played with cache much with the 4770k and still awaiting my RAM kit with the RVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if I should use "Adaptive Mode" on Cache voltage as I do on CPU


adaptive cache has been a bit scary - stick with fixed or offset for sure.

AND - that is probably the best CPU we've seen !


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is best to either offset or manual mode for the cache voltage.


Thanks Praz, can you explain why in an a way a simpleton like me can understand?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AND - that is probably the best CPU we've seen !


Friggin' Mydog and his pool of golden 5960x chips


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Friggin' Mydog and his pool of golden 5960x chips


I only have the one


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I only have the one


I thought you sold it to the guy on HWBot? Oh well..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I thought you sold it to the guy on HWBot? Oh well..


He didn't take it, $2000 was to rich for him


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> He didn't take it, $2000 was to rich for him


uh - yeah... and you're glad he didn't. Unlikely you'd trip over another cpu with that performance







. Say - what happened to the others from that same batch?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh - yeah... and you're glad he didn't. Unlikely you'd trip over another cpu with that performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Say - what happened to the others from that same batch?


The others from that batch sucked, as we all know by now the batch number says nothing on these 5960X's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The others from that batch sucked, as we all know by now the batch number says nothing on these 5960X's


As we know now! Sadly, no chance to improve the odds in finding a golden chip. I was able to get my 4960X via batch number from microcenter in philly using the HWBOT batch list.


----------



## Mydog

I believe we've tested 6 or 7 5960X's where four where from the same batch as mine and none can do 4,7 GHz below 1.4 vcore, some even stopped dead at 4.5 GHz


----------



## Gunslinger.

Yeah I've been through 4x 5960X's and have not had one that could do higher than 4.5GHz with 1.4V and air cooling/watercooling.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yeah I've been through 4x 5960X's and have not had one that could do higher than 4.5GHz with 1.4V and air cooling/watercooling.


You can have mine, you know the price


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

How do you guys afford to buy and offload 4+ 5960x's









Seriously, that is some coin right there!!!

Not this black duck. Have a very well paying job, but married, kids, mortgage etc. no chance









Great to see though


----------



## Gunslinger.

Buy them one at a time and resell them, losing about $200 a chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Does seem that these early HW-E chips are a crap shoot - more so than previous X-class chips?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Buy them one at a time and resell them, losing about $200 a chip.


No one with a nearby Microcenter to help out?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Buy them one at a time and resell them, losing about $200 a chip.


if you can get the microcenter price and sell to someone who can't get that price you really don't lose a ton. So far I have been thru 2 and my best one does 4.35ghz at 1.3v on air. Not a lot of luck so far.

I can grab ya a couple at MC if you want.


----------



## spc980

I have enough waiting for EK Blocks for RVE










R4E block for power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module
R4BE block for (PCH) chip


----------



## derickwm

Everything all secured to the board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I doubt we'll have much impact. Once an order goes over a grand the tax piles on, making our Australian supplier cheaper for large orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and I think HC-PC's upgrading has been taken over by objectives automotive.)


Lol - it's surprising the Egg took so long to start international shipping. Taxes... ugh~!~
HC-PC resources going into _upgrading_ the Lexus.


----------



## alancsalt

Not much difference between the revhead gene and the overclocking gene.. buy it, make it better .....sunrise tech...


----------



## Jpmboy

one of these days....


----------



## spc980




----------



## VSG

Great job with the blocks and the tube bending









How is the I/O shield retained in there?


----------



## spc980

H2O







vs. LN2


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spc980*
> 
> 
> 
> H2O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. LN2


The R4BE motherboard blocks fit without any issues?


----------



## Mike211

First OC test run


----------



## spc980

1. To use the EK R4BE (PCH) chip block You will need to remove the 3-pin ROG logo LED conector from the mb.
2. Probably you will need to cut this angle as I do and give a space to cpu block 
3. For the power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module, EK from Rampage IV Extreme block is beater but you will need another hole in the block
Probably is beater wait if you have money


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spc980*
> 
> 1. To use the EK R4BE (PCH) chip block You will need to remove the 3-pin ROG logo LED conector from the mb.
> 2. Probably you will need to cut this angle as I do and give a space to cpu block
> 3. For the power regulation (VRM / MOSFETs) module, EK from Rampage IV Extreme block is beater but you will need another hole in the block
> Probably is beater wait if you have money


Nice work, that is a really close cut with the fitting


----------



## mirkoj

Guy's, beside all a bit more extreme things you are all playing with, anyone have any reviews on how does standard asus automatic overclock work with RVE and 5960x?
I'm not much into OCing at al but would love to have nice small auto overclock, don;t need to go to extremes at all








Not chasing and benches or things just pushing things a bit but to be stable for longer 24/7 work.
Any opinions?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I believe we've tested 6 or 7 5960X's where four where from the same batch as mine and none can do 4,7 GHz below 1.4 vcore, some even stopped dead at 4.5 GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yeah I've been through 4x 5960X's and have not had one that could do higher than 4.5GHz with 1.4V and air cooling/watercooling.


My new one can reach 4,7 with 1,385v, uncore 37... If Raja is true when he says that extra pins in RVE help with uncore/cache, that's the reason I cannot reach higher uncore is my MSI X99S Gaming 9. My first mobo was RVE, but tried Giga G1 and this MSI because of audiophile usb's for my onkyo a-9000r.

Custom watercooled...

Batch L427C192 Malay.

Have it 4,5 24/7, 1,285v or 1,325 to pass linx 0.6.5...

Quite satisfied, cos the other ones could not pass 4,5 intelburn very high or linx 0.6.5 24/7 stable...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> My new one can reach 4,7 with 1,385v, uncore 37... If Raja is true when he says that extra pins in RVE help with uncore/cache, that's the reason I cannot reach higher uncore is my MSI X99S Gaming 9. My first mobo was RVE, but tried Giga G1 and this MSI because of audiophile usb's for my onkyo a-9000r.
> 
> Custom watercooled...
> 
> Batch L427C192 Malay.
> 
> Have it 4,5 24/7, 1,285v or 1,325 to pass linx 0.6.5...
> 
> Quite satisfied, cos the other ones could not pass 4,5 intelburn very high or linx 0.6.5 24/7 stable...
> 1) My Onkyo A9000R is a good stereo machine, according to reviews. Normally, stereo amplifiers with asynchronous usb use prepowered usb's...
> 
> 2) I have tried all rampages, including Rampage II Extreme, Rampage III Extreme, RIVE and RIVBE and RVE, and the last ones have weak 5V and ground loop through usb's... So, for HIFI, my experience says that neither RIVE, nor RIVBE, nor RVE are well built to feed asynchronous usb...
> 
> 3) I am not a fanboy, I like to say what I see in my experience. I would have liked to see a RVE with new features, not only a copy of RIVBE with x99 pack...


With all due respect I dont think you know what async means - becuase you would not be mentioning it the way you are if you did.

1) Your Onkyo does not use USB bus power. The DAC is internally powered within the amp.

2) I dont have this issue. I have several DAC combos used with our boards from Sabre DACs to Essence and none of them experienced USB bus noise.

3) USB async has nothing to do with USB 5V power. It refers to using the source master clock instead of the source being slaved to the PC clock.


----------



## vmanuelgm

...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> If you say my onkyo a9000r does not use usb power, then you dont know what you say...
> 
> To say what I say, I have tried several configs to avoid ground loop, noise and weak 5v...
> 
> If you isolate the usb with special isolators, the onkyo wont work because it does not receive 5v.
> 
> If using audiophiles usb's in MSI or Gigabyte, and disabling them, the onkyo wont work.
> 
> If you use ifi usb purifier, or ifi external power (special for usb), then you have the right choice...
> 
> So, if you have special usb's with stable 5V, less noise. If you are able to isolate all the ground loop from a mobo, which is not easy, less noise...
> 
> This is my experience. Do you have an onkyo a9000r to say what you say???


1) The Wolfson DAC in your Onkyo unit is NOT USB bus powered

2) The 5V signal is used for handshaking NOT to power the DAC - this is USB protocol.

3) If the DAC needed 5V bus power the optical input would not work as such inputs carry no power for external devices.


----------



## vmanuelgm

...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 1) My onkyo has 2 wolfson dacs, but connected to USB Device (C-Media CM6631) for 192 kHz/32-Bit HD Audio from PC
> 
> http://www.cmedia.com.tw/ProductsDetail/page-p/C1Serno-25/C2Serno-27/PSerno-43.html
> 
> 2) If Onkyo does not need 5v, why is it not detected when disabling usb power in usb's???
> 
> 3) Optical is optical, and usb is usb. There is special stuff for optical in the onkyo and special stuff for usb. The optical Works different from usb...
> 
> I Talked to several electrical engineers hifi experts, and told me not to use usb, because it is very difficult to isolate ground loop...


This will be the last time I respond to you on this:

1) The data is transferred on the D+ and D- lines. The Wolfson DACs do not see the 5V supply from USB

2) Same as above.

3) This is not relevant and has nothing to do with 5V. Ground is ground, 5V is 5V.

-Raja


----------



## vmanuelgm

...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Please see this datasheet, and please tell me where does it say it is usb autopowered...
> 
> http://www.eu.onkyo.com/downloads/1/9/8/2/2/ONKYO_datasheet_A-9000R_EN.pdf
> 
> Please understand that wolfson dacs are for right lef channels, but does not guide directly the sound from usb. neither optical, because there is special stuff for it (cmedia in case of usb's)...
> 
> I repeat, when I dont pass 5v, onkyo usb wont work, how do you explain that??? Optical does work with no power...


The datasheet clearly states the amp has a separate DAC for L/R channels. Two Wolfson DACs are used in mono configuration to separate left and right channels. All inputs that utilize the L/R stereo channels will be routed to the L/R DACs.

The CMedia chipset routes USB/TOSLINK and S/PDIF to the Wolfson DACs and is powered internally within the unit.

The 5V USB bus power it likely utilized for handshaking purposes (USB input presence detection) - not to power any section of the circuitry that is critical to sound playback otherwise none of your other inputs would work without USB bus power connected to the unit..

If you have anything further to say on this please start a separate thread as it is not related to the board.


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I repeat, when I dont pass 5v, onkyo usb wont work, how do you explain that??? Optical does work with no power...


I'm guessing that you are either a troll or you just won't listen to the things others have to say ...









He (Raja) just answerd you that question a few post above:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2) The 5V signal is used for handshaking NOT to power the DAC - this is USB protocol.
> 
> 3) If the DAC needed 5V bus power the optical input would not work as such inputs carry no power for external devices.


If you are not happy with the RVE, than its your choice and I guess everyone is fine with that. But please don't try to justify your decision on false (or not thoroughly) understood facts.

PS: No offense, but I also wouldn't mind if you keep the discussion in this thread on its intended topic. Thanks.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spc980*


that's looking pretty sick! nice work!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spc980*
> 
> 
> 
> H2O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. LN2


Great work!









which Waterblock did you use for mainboard?

and those awesome tubes?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spc980*
> 
> 
> H2O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. LN2


How did you get the "Gforce GTX" logo on the waterblocks? Did you just peel it off of the stock cooler and glue it on? Does it light up?


----------



## semmo72

hey guys im a noob so sorry if i ask the wrong questions







......1.CMD16GX4M4A2666C16 is this ram ok? 2.on battlefeild 4 the game hangs at the load screen or sometimes loads but it gitches by the way it some times does'nt render the buildings or in the gun selection?

Intel Core i7 5930K s2011 v3
Hydro H110
Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME MoBo
Corsair RM1000 1000W FGold PSU
CMD16GX4M4A2666C16
2x970 gtx
thanks any suggestions welcome and thank for your time:thumb:


----------



## marc0053

I can confirm that my ASUS Xonar essence STX now works on the RVE using the latest bios 0801








It also fixed an issue where all my videos would play 1/2 normal speed (youtube, media player, etc.) regardless of changing playback parameters.

Thanks ASUS!


----------



## mirkoj

how;s automatic asus OC with RVE and 5960x for osme standard everyday slight OC nothing too extensive for benchs or something?


----------



## Mike211

My new setup


----------



## Luca T

speedfan works properly on RampageV?

Because I use it for an automatic profile of my pwm pumps of liquid cooling, And it worked well on my old GigabyteX58UD7 but it doesn't work on my RampageIII

Thanks


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> speedfan works properly on RampageV?
> 
> Because I use it for an automatic profile of my pwm pumps of liquid cooling, And it worked well on my old GigabyteX58UD7 but it doesn't work on my RampageIII
> 
> Thanks


Maybe the ASUS FanExpert from the AI Suite is worth a shot? Did you ever tried that?
I havn't, 'cause I use an AC Aquaero 5XT for the pumps, but I wondered if this is possible...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breit*
> 
> Maybe the ASUS FanExpert from the AI Suite is worth a shot? Did you ever tried that?
> I havn't, 'cause I use an AC Aquaero 5XT for the pumps, but I wondered if this is possible...


Hello

If other reporting software is not being used that will create polling issues FanExpert will do a fine job at controlling the fans.


----------



## Luca T

can I with FanExpert create a profile with pwm fans(pumps) start at 20% and increase depending on the Cpu-core temperature?

(I did it on old MB with SpeedFan, in idle it was mute rising with load on the needing)


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> can I with FanExpert create a profile with pwm fans(pumps) start at 20% and increase depending on the Cpu-core temperature?
> 
> (I did it on old MB with SpeedFan, in idle it was mute rising with load on the needing)


With FanExpert, you can create fan profiles depending on various temps (including CPU). The question is, if it will work with your pump. But I guess if it worked in the past (and the pump acted just like a normal fan would), it should work now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> can I with FanExpert create a profile with pwm fans(pumps) start at 20% and increase depending on the Cpu-core temperature?
> 
> (I did it on old MB with SpeedFan, in idle it was mute rising with load on the needing)


Hello

Fan Xpert wiil allow you to tailor the fan curve as desired. However you will not be able to use the DTS for input. Fan Xpert relies on the PECI temperature sensor for fan control per Intel's specifications.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breit*
> 
> With FanExpert, you can create fan profiles depending on various temps (including CPU). The question is, if it will work with your pump. But I guess if it worked in the past (and the pump acted just like a normal fan would), it should work now.


Pumps are PWM so they behave exactly like PWM-Fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fan Xpert wiil allow you to tailor the fan curve as desired. However you will not be able to use the DTS for input. Fan Xpert relies on the PECI temperature sensor for fan control per Intel's specifications.


Excuseme what is DTS and PECI?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fan Xpert wiil allow you to tailor the fan curve as desired. However you will not be able to use the DTS for input. Fan Xpert relies on the PECI temperature sensor for fan control per Intel's specifications.


I have found the bios qfan easier to use than fan xpert. Mainly because you will have two potentially conflicting fan profiles running at the same time: qfan curve and fan xpert.

And actually I uninstalled ai suite


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuseme what is DTS and PECI?


Hello

DTS (Digital Thermal Sensors) is what you are referring to as "Cpu-core". PECI is the temperature of the hottest DTS averaged along with other on-die temperature sensors. The PECI temperature value is normally lower and does not change as abruptly as the DTS does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> DTS (Digital Thermal Sensors) is what you are referring to as "Cpu-core". PECI is the temperature of the hottest DTS averaged along with other on-die temperature sensors. The PECI temperature value is normally lower and does not change as abruptly as the DTS does.


Hi Praz - question. For the Samsung 800P.... how does one get a background that is anything but a "Custom" color? And, how did you drop a screenshot of the minimonitor?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi Praz - question. For the Samsung 800P.... how does one get a background that is anything but a "Custom" color? And, how did you drop a screenshot of the minimonitor?


Hello

I saved the image as a png file and moved it to the top of the displayed items list. All items in the list are layered on top of each other in the order shown. You will need to either take a picture of the DPF or save a screenshot of the screen as displayed in the configuration utility.


----------



## PhilWrir

Thread cleaned.

Please keep this on topic everyone

Questions and clarification about peripherals compatibility is fine within reason, but arguing about it is off topic and is therefore not allowed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please keep this on topic everyone
> 
> Questions and clarification about peripherals compatibility is fine within reason, but arguing about it is off topic and is therefore not allowed.


Hello

Thanks.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please keep this on topic everyone
> 
> Questions and clarification about peripherals compatibility is fine within reason, but arguing about it is off topic and is therefore not allowed.


Great!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I saved the image as a png file and moved it to the top of the displayed items list. All items in the list are layered on top of each other in the order shown. You will need to either take a picture of the DPF or save a screenshot of the screen as displayed in the configuration utility.


Ahhh - okay. will do! Thx!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ahhh - okay. will do! Thx!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No one with a nearby Microcenter to help out?


Sadly, no.


----------



## VSG

Hit me up if you want, I am close enough to one where it's just 5-10 min from my university. Least I can do for that EVBot


----------



## Roland2

My R5E is currently at Asus for RMA repair.

My question is: What is the Thunderbolt connection for? can I use a Thunderbolt to Firewire adaptor, and get rid of my firewire PCIe card? Or, is it only for the EX II card?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> My R5E is currently at Asus for RMA repair.
> 
> My question is: What is the Thunderbolt connection for? can I use a Thunderbolt to Firewire adaptor, and get rid of my firewire PCIe card? Or, is it only for the EX II card?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hello

The connector is for the EX II card only.


----------



## Roland2

Thanks Praz


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Thanks Praz


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.


Still adding a few items...


----------



## xarot

I noticed today, that using AUTO settings the board is not giving enough juice for VCCSA at least...all kind of weird things will happen, like Windows doing 'nothing' but I can click on windows etc but nothing works and it doesn't crash completely. It sets my stock VCCSA to 0.90 V and currently increased to 0.98 V, so far so good.

Could just be that my bad 5960X is actually really bad, or RMA ready out of the box.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Still adding a few items...


Hello

Be careful this can become addictive. You'll end spending more time working on the layout than clocking your system.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I noticed today, that using AUTO settings the board is not giving enough juice for VCCSA at least...all kind of weird things will happen, like Windows doing 'nothing' but I can click on windows etc but nothing works and it doesn't crash completely. It sets my stock VCCSA to 0.90 V and currently increased to 0.98 V, so far so good.
> 
> Could just be that my bad 5960X is actually really bad, or RMA ready out of the box.


Hello

The amount of VCCSA is CPU dependent.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The amount of VCCSA is CPU dependent.


Thanks, I'll continue testing. Possibly bad CPU.

Edit. No it isn't a bad CPU. Core Temp is causing the freezing. Exactly same behaviour in below link. If I overclock and overvolt the system (both Vcore and VCCSA) then no more freezes. Strange.

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1820104/core-temp-causing-freeze-crash.html

Too bad RealTempGT only supports up to 6 cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Be careful this can become addictive. You'll end spending more time working on the layout than clocking your system.


... i already am.


----------



## KINGDINGALING84

I can't wait to get her up and running. EK now has the full MOBO Waterblock listed on their site but with no price...once that is official the fun begine. I have every single part awaiting to be pushed to the limit with this beast. Below is my build and a link to my current log...

Cosmos 2 Fully Airbrushed with minor mods

2 x EVGA GTX 980's SLI
Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme X99
Intel i7 5930k @ 4.5GHZ
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666mhz DDR4
Corsair AX1200i
Samsung 850 Pro SSD boot 256GB
2 X 1 TB WD 10,000 RPM Velociraptors in RAID 0 - Games
1 X 4 TB WD 7,200 rpm Black - Media
Pioneer BDR-S09XLT 16x SATA Internal Blu-Ray Writer
2 x EK Full Nickel GTX 980 Waterblocks
EK full nickel Evo Elite CPU Waterblock
2 x Cylinder Reservoir and pump combo
All bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
ALL ACRYLIC TUBING
1 x 360 Alphacool Rad
2 x 240 Alphacool Rad
3 x 120mm Enermax Fans (NF-F12 PPC 2000)
1 X 140mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fan
4 X 120mm Noiseblocker PK2 Fans
Various Mods

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518614/build-log-nebula-cosmos-2-x99-build


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hit me up if you want, I am close enough to one where it's just 5-10 min from my university. Least I can do for that EVBot


I'll probably take you up on that when I get back from the MOA Finals.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I'll probably take you up on that when I get back from the MOA Finals.


No prob. You better win at MOA because I voted for you and Vivi in the Overclocking TV contest


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks, I'll continue testing. Possibly bad CPU.
> 
> Edit. No it isn't a bad CPU. Core Temp is causing the freezing. Exactly same behaviour in below link. If I overclock and overvolt the system (both Vcore and VCCSA) then no more freezes. Strange.
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-1820104/core-temp-causing-freeze-crash.html
> 
> Too bad RealTempGT only supports up to 6 cores.


You can use HWmonitor from cpuid.

Starts slow, but works flawlessly...


----------



## Jpmboy

*OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No prob. You better win at MOA because I voted for you and Vivi in the Overclocking TV contest


lmao, I'm just happy to be going.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

This new 801 bios is great, all DRAM ratios up to 3200 work stable on the 100 strap now with my 2666 Corsair kit.

Been running DDR4-3000 15-17-17-37-2t 1.35V, 1.0V VCCSA, 100 strap, memtest is passing with flying colors, where as before I would get errors.

Send word to the bios team Raja, they are doing great.








(Although cache adaptive and cache offset beyond 0.5V still don't work)


----------



## Skywalka456

I'm using 100 strap with 1.45v on my memory, and VCCA 1.15 seems to be very stable for my G.skill 3000mhz 16-18-18-36 2t

I'm still wonder when they are going to fix XMP for these newer bios above 603. Right now i have to manually adjusting voltage until i can get it to stable on 100 strap.

P.S. I found my backup bios 402 on my Asus MB disk, then tested it and still not fix q-code 79 after reboots, so faulty unit MB in my computer for sure lol sending it off soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> I'm using 100 strap with 1.45v on my memory, and VCCA 1.15 seems to be very stable for my G.skill 3000mhz 16-18-18-36 2t
> 
> I'm still wonder when they are going to fix XMP for these newer bios above 603. Right now i have to manually adjusting voltage until i can get it to stable on 100 strap.
> 
> P.S. I found my backup bios 402 on my Asus MB disk, then tested it and still not fix q-code 79 after reboots, so faulty unit MB in my computer for sure lol sending it off soon.


Every CPU is different for VCCSA, some like more others prefer less. Due to that, we cannot apply a single set of rules for all processors. Users will need to tune VCCSA according to the needs of their processor.


----------



## tistou77

Hello



At first it was PCIE 3.0 (bios 0705), I made few settings in the bios and now it is PCIE 2.0 (bios 0801)
I touched a setting that I should not?

Thanks


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> At first it was PCIE 3.0 (bios 0705), I made few settings in the bios and now it is PCIE 2.0 (bios 0801)
> I touched a setting that I should not?
> 
> Thanks


I spent the PCIE configuration (speed) from AUTO to GEN3 and it's good
Weird, I never touched this option


----------



## HiTechPixel

Hello!

My *R5E* has arrived but I noticed that the CPU bracket is of different design than normal motherboards. Will I still be able to mount a Corsair H110 to it?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My *R5E* has arrived but I noticed that the CPU bracket is of different design than normal motherboards. Will I still be able to mount a Corsair H110 to it?


No problem at all!!!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> No problem at all!!!


Awesome! Can't wait to get this board running!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Also, does the *R5E* use standard ATX standoff holes? I don't see any *E-ATX* holes on it.


----------



## tistou77

I saw in the guide of Shammy (OC R5E), he advised to put the

Power Phase Control to Extreme
Power Duty Control to Extreme

That goes for a h24 OC?

Having seen some screens with bios settings to "Optimized" and "T.Probe"
I have a doubt

Thanks for your help


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Also, does the *R5E* use standard ATX standoff holes? I don't see any *E-ATX* holes on it.


The RVE isn't an E-ATX board. It's a Standard ATX board that's just 1 inch wider.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Be careful this can become addictive. You'll end spending more time working on the layout than clocking your system.


okay... I'm done. No really.











this DPF was sitting around for weeks with only a verified "hook-up". It really would be nice if AIDA included the ability to move objects/items around with simple select and move rather than coordinates. But anyway, makes for a great monitoring "window" in addition to the OC Panel.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The RVE isn't an E-ATX board. It's a Standard ATX board that's just 1 inch wider.


Wow. How did I not know that before. Sorry about that but also thanks! This means I won't have to install any additional standoffs in my case. Wohoo!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay... I'm done. No really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this DPF was sitting around for weeks with only a verified "hook-up". It really would be nice if AIDA included the ability to move objects/items around with simple select and move rather than coordinates. But anyway, makes for a great monitoring "window" in addition to the OC Panel.


Hello

Don't forget to make a backup of you configuration in case it would ever be needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Don't forget to make a backup of you configuration in case it would ever be needed.


I used "Export" ? But haven't tried to import it and see what it does...


----------



## FaStVtEc

I think my RVE died...







I'm getting the 00 debug code on boot after disconnecting the power supply to install a new set of braided psu cables... I've tried the following:

Going back to stock psu cables
Resetting bios
Trying second bios
Mem ok
Using only one stick of Ram
Reseating the cpu (no bent pins)
Disconnecting all usb devices
Disconnected psu over night

This has me pulling the hair out my head! My rig was running 100% stable before this at 4.5 ghz stable for 8 hours... Any Ideas? Thanks

5960x
G Skill Rip jaws 16 gb 3000mhz
EVGA 1200 watt psu
Samsung 840 Evo 1tb
Evga gtx 680


----------



## Silent Scone

Weird, sure it's hasn't grounded out on the tray?


----------



## [email protected]

Code 00 can be if EPS 12V has an issue. As this happened after the braided cable experiment I'd look towards the whole process and checking that the cable was not shorting (have heard of this kind of issue before).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I used "Export" ? But haven't tried to import it and see what it does...


Hello

Using the export function is all that is needed. Clicking import will load it and wipe out the current settings.


----------



## FaStVtEc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Weird, sure it's hasn't grounded out on the tray?


Thanks for the reply...The MB or PSU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Code 00 can be if EPS 12V has an issue. As this happened after the braided cable experiment I'd look towards the whole process and checking that the cable was not shorting (have heard of this kind of issue before).


The psu is brand new and was working 100%. I went back and tried the original psu cables with no success.. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Thanks for the reply...The MB or PSU?
> The psu is brand new and was working 100%. I went back and tried the original psu cables with no success.. Thanks for the quick reply!


Both of these things were never in doubt as you mentioned them in your original post. My concern is if the replacement cable caused an issue that has killed the board.


----------



## Silent Scone

What Raja is saying seems the most likely. That or as I say you've applied pressure and caused the board to short on the MB tray when turning it back on. Doesn't really help you though, RMA time.

They're quite hard to kill though in any other way other than shorting in a similar fashion. I've only ever killed one board another way and that was an old Athlon Socket A board, screw driver slip.


----------



## FaStVtEc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Both of these things were never in doubt as you mentioned them in your original post. My concern is if the replacement cable caused an issue that has killed the board.


Oh I see... Any other things I should try?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Oh I see... Any other things I should try?


Seems you tried all the basic stuff. I'd probably not use anything involved again until you are sure it is safe (even on a new board etc.)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just got everything installed in my case except for the graphics card (haven't routed the cables yet).

This was my first build. It was very easy except for two areas:

1.) I didn't quite understand how the motherboard standoffs worked. Some slid right in the hole and others were just laying there. However I managed to get all the screws lined up properly and screw it down. The motherboard sits firmly on the standoffs.

2.) The Corsair H110 cooler was a PITA to mount. Not the radiator itself (pretty easy) but the pump. Not only did it slide around the CPU making it hard to align the holes but I also had to apply some ungodly pressure on top of the CPU to make the screws actually touch the holes they were meant to go into. Finally managed to do it however with the help of my dad. I'm no weakling but god dammit, that was a workout.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I updated the bios to 0801. Everything at stock for the moment. Looks good.

Most importantly, my Asus Xonar Essence now works









Have it installed in the pcie 1x slot. Perfect.

Raja, any idea what the "problem" was that was fixed in bios 0801 so that the sound cards are now working ok??

Really interested from a technical standpoint. How did Asus find a fix???

Cheers

Rob


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Sorry for extra post.

But with Logitech joystick in rear IO usb 2.0 or 3.0 the system still freezes on start with Q-Code b6!!!

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

Report it to ASUS support Australia.


----------



## [email protected]

For those of you looking at memory access times between two points here's a quick sheet showing which will access faster. Just enter Mem Freq and CAS:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T07m0gy7nL7LpIHK-aSLhCVuPRZhsSUoaKPVQY7WQrY/edit?usp=sharing

This does assume that all other timings remain static and are not increased more than 1 clock for every ~ DDR4 200MHz frequency hike.

Also, excludes any IO buffer delays, however, WCL should auto adjust with CAS in UEFI and bring the RTL value down accordingly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Handy


----------



## Mydog

Thanks Raja, good to know for a memory noob like me


----------



## tistou77

Hello

This morning, the PC has restarted in loop, forced to turn off to force,
what could be the problem? unstable OC?

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Report it to ASUS support Australia.


Asus support Australia have never responded to me. When my RIVE malfunctioned the dealer (PCCaseGear) could not get a response either and eventually forced the issue after two or three months by sending the mobo to them regardless. I bought another RIVE in the interim.The original came back repaired, but without any other communication. A rather unfortunate and difficult situation for Asus customers in Australia. I still buy the products (Well, mobos anyway.) but I know not to expect support from Asus Australia. I don't know if this happens for all Asus customers in Australia, but that was my experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Support for each region is localized. I don't get involved in any support case outside NA (I dont work in support/RMA either) so cant really help you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For those of you looking at memory access times between two points here's a quick sheet showing which will access faster. Just enter Mem Freq and CAS:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1T07m0gy7nL7LpIHK-aSLhCVuPRZhsSUoaKPVQY7WQrY/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> This does assume that all other timings remain static and are not increased more than 1 clock for every ~ DDR4 200MHz frequency hike.
> 
> Also, excludes any IO buffer delays, however, WCL should auto adjust with CAS in UEFI and bring the RTL value down accordingly.


thanks. Some years ago, I made this spreadsheet... wrong?

castimings-Copy.xls 11k .xls file


----------



## kael13

Are there any overclocking guides for idiots? I haven't done any overclocking since X58. I'm just after something daily stable on my 5820k but I've got plenty of liquid cooling headroom.

Why does Turbo mode re-enable itself after I set the core ratio away from Auto?

I'm using 0801.

My XMP profile sets the strap to 125 and disables Turbo mode. But changing anything else puts it back on.
The frequency is supposedly set to 2666MHz, but the Hardware Monitor reports it at 2133 :/

edit: never mind, a reboot supposedly fixed the DRAM freq issue.
I also still get the bug whereby CHA3B FAN isn't detected after an overclock until I shutdown, reseat the fan plug on the header and turn the comp back on.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks. Some years ago, I made this spreadsheet... wrong?
> 
> castimings-Copy.xls 11k .xls file


Yes, it is wrong.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Are there any overclocking guides for idiots? I haven't done any overclocking since X58. I'm just after something daily stable but I've got plenty of liquid cooling headroom.
> 
> Why does Turbo mode re-enable itself after I set the core ratio away from Auto?
> 
> I'm using 0801.
> 
> My XMP profile sets the strap to 125 and disables Turbo mode. But changing anything else puts it back on.


If the applied ratio _is_ a Turbo ratio then Turbo has to be enabled for that ratio to be available.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the applied ratio _is_ a Turbo ratio then Turbo has to be enabled for that ratio to be available.


How do I know if it is or not? I'm setting the ratios under CPU Core Ratio - ('Sync all cores') in the Extreme Tweaker. As soon as I do that, Turbo mode is back on. If I turn Turbo mode off, the core ratio is back to Auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> How do I know if it is or not? I'm setting the ratios under CPU Core Ratio - ('Sync all cores') in the Extreme Tweaker. As soon as I do that, Turbo mode is back on. If I turn Turbo mode off, the core ratio is back to Auto.


You simply stop worrying about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, it is wrong.


So, DDR4 first bit calc is the same as what you posted (when you input frequency, not ram speed). So there no difference between the first bit and the remaining bits?


lol - same answer for the wrong reason?


----------



## [email protected]

tBurst is a 4 cycle data burst.

Just use my sheet for reference and save yourself the headache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> tBurst is a 4 cycle data burst.
> 
> Just use my sheet for reference and save yourself the headache


I would but i'd rather have a copy to populate with data... (hint







)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> I'm using 0801.
> 
> My XMP profile sets the strap to 125 and disables Turbo mode. But changing anything else puts it back on.
> The frequency is supposedly set to 2666MHz, but the Hardware Monitor reports it at 2133 :/


So 2666 doesn't work on 100 strap despite what everyone says? What?


----------



## VSG

It's coming:



Now I want to know if the I/O shield can be retained. I am personally also going to check out the monoblock. Having discrete motherboard blocks only is not as tempting to me anymore- just makes loop routing tremendously difficult with more than 1 GPU.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> How do I know if it is or not? I'm setting the ratios under CPU Core Ratio - ('Sync all cores') in the Extreme Tweaker. As soon as I do that, Turbo mode is back on. If I turn Turbo mode off, the core ratio is back to Auto.


Hello

Turbo Mode needs to be enable when configuring settings outside of Intel's specs. Using Sync All Cores is outside of those specs. The auto rules are very good. If one does not know or does not understand what a particular setting does it is usually best to let the auto rules do the controlling.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> So 2666 doesn't work on 100 strap despite what everyone says? What?


Hello

It works fine depending on the CPU and the amount of tuning one wishes to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2666MHz memory speed using the 100 strap.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You simply stop worrying about it.


That's not a good explanation..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Turbo Mode needs to be enable when configuring settings outside of Intel's specs. Using Sync All Cores is outside of those specs. The auto rules are very good. If one does not know or does not understand what a particular setting does it is usually best to let the auto rules do the controlling.


Ah, thank you. So if I set things to auto, can I then set an overall ratio?

I've finally located the "4.2GHz guide", I'll have a read of it.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It works fine depending on the CPU and the amount of tuning one wishes to do.


Well. I have a 5820K and 2666MHz Corsair LPX. I'd prefer 100 strap if possible.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Well. I have a 5820K and 2666MHz Corsair LPX. I'd prefer 100 strap if possible.


Hello

You will need to test to know if it is possible.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> That's not a good explanation..
> Ah, thank you. So if I set things to auto, can I then set an overall ratio?
> 
> I've finally located the "4.2GHz guide", I'll have a read of it.


Hello

If you set the ratio to auto how are you going to set a manually entered ratio?


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Turbo Mode needs to be enable when configuring settings outside of Intel's specs. Using Sync All Cores is outside of those specs. The auto rules are very good. If one does not know or does not understand what a particular setting does it is usually best to let the auto rules do the controlling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you set the ratio to auto how are you going to set a manually entered ratio?


That's what I thought.. but if I set it to manual, any number I enter gets removed.


----------



## FuzzDarkness

Finished my build. Loving this motherboard so far!

(If you're interested -- More pictures


http://imgur.com/LwLVM

, more information

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2jf7of/build_complete_project_monolith_first_build/
)


----------



## [email protected]

Nice build.


----------



## FuzzDarkness

Thanks!


----------



## tuxmask75

I set my board to force boot to second bios in bios options , and it rebooted and now its stuck with 00 message.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzDarkness*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my build. Loving this motherboard so far!
> 
> (If you're interested -- More pictures
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LwLVM
> 
> , more information
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2jf7of/build_complete_project_monolith_first_build/
> )


Looking good!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> I set my board to force boot to second bios in bios options , and it rebooted and now its stuck with 00 message.


there is a switch on the motherboard bottom right corner, to switch between the bios. check the manual for more information, there is a LED that will switch from bios 1 to bios 2 when pressing the button.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> there is a switch on the motherboard bottom right corner, to switch between the bios. check the manual for more information, there is a LED that will switch from bios 1 to bios 2 when pressing the button.


Just found that as you replied, all is well now, thanks man !


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Just found that as you replied, all is well now, thanks man !


Awesome, Might be wise to copy bios 1 to bios 2, if there is issues booting from bios 2, just incase you need it in the future.


----------



## kael13

Right, I'm finally starting to understand this. So it seems that, with a 125 strap, the CPU non-turbo ratio limit is 33x, right? After that it forces Turbo on. So how are people getting higher clocks than 4125MHz? Is there a hard limit on running all cores at ratios above 33x?

Is this a limitation of my CPU?

edit: Can't be right, cause I see people with higher multiplyers on the benches they post.


----------



## [email protected]

Just enter the ratio you need. Stop worrying about what Turbo does or doesn't do.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just enter the ratio you need. Stop worrying about what Turbo does or doesn't do.


Okay, it's just confusing because it doesn't show anything higher than 33 in the BIOS.

AIDA64 says it's running at the full 4.4GHz now, so I guess I shouldn't worry.


----------



## Mydog

Testing out some settings on my new memory(16 GB G.Skill 3200 MHz Cl16-16-16-36 2T stock) but I'm a noob
Any suggestions to what I need to tighten or change on the timings, trying to read all I can about how this DDR4 works.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Okay, it's just confusing because it doesn't show anything higher than 33 in the BIOS.
> 
> AIDA64 says it's running at the full 4.4GHz now, so I guess I shouldn't worry.


The fact you started fiddling with Turbo is the source of your confusion I suspect. Should just be left on Auto to toggle as the user goes above or below the Turbo ratios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Testing out some settings on my new memory(16 GB G.Skill 3200 MHz Cl16-16-16-36 2T stock) but I'm a noob
> Any suggestions to what I need to tighten or change on the timings, trying to read all I can about how this DDR4 works.


No need for tRAS at 30. It's below the minimum time so the chipset will have to resort to some arbitrary timing. tRCD is the time it take to latch the row and transfer the data into the sense amps. CAS is the time it takes to find the column address have have the data ready for burst. Adding those two together brings you to 30 clocks. Each burst is 4 clock cycles in length. That brings you to 34. However, tRTP is set to 10. Which means that 40 clocks must elapse before tRAS elapses and the precharge command can be sent to transfer the data in the sense amps back into the dram cells. The minimum proper tRAS value for your setup is therefore 40 clocks.

All of the timings follow the same laws as DDR3 for minimum value, apart from tRRD_L which has a minimum spacing of 6 clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need for tRAS at 30. It's below the minimum time so the chipset will have to resort to some arbitrary timing. tRCD is the time it take to latch the row and transfer the data into the sense amps. CAS is the time it takes to find the column address have have the data ready for burst. Adding those two together brings you to 30 clocks. Each burst is 4 clock cycles in length. That brings you to 34. However, tRTP is set to 10. Which means that 40 clocks must elapse before tRAS elapses and the precharge command can be sent to transfer the data in the sense amps back into the dram cells. The minimum proper tRAS value for your setup is therefore 40 clocks.
> 
> All of the timings follow the same laws as DDR3 for minimum value, apart from tRRD_L which has a minimum spacing of 6 clocks.


got that @Mydog









btw - that cpu is sick!









so Raja - the preset in the bios for 3200 (hynix 4x4) sets tRAS at 20? huh?


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Awesome, Might be wise to copy bios 1 to bios 2, if there is issues booting from bios 2, just incase you need it in the future.


Seems after copy of bios 1 to 2 , bios 2 still wont boot, and yeah the leds are flashing to show the copying in progress. than the system reboots with the 00 in bios 2.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The fact you started fiddling with Turbo is the source of your confusion I suspect. Should just be left on Auto to toggle as the user goes above or below the Turbo ratios.


Thanks. I think you might be right.

AIDA crashes me at 125strap, x35, 1.3V. Appears stable at 1.33V.

The voltage seems a little high. What other options do I have or that I can tweak? Just a bit of a dud chip?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need for tRAS at 30. It's below the minimum time so the chipset will have to resort to some arbitrary timing. tRCD is the time it take to latch the row and transfer the data into the sense amps. CAS is the time it takes to find the column address have have the data ready for burst. Adding those two together brings you to 30 clocks. Each burst is 4 clock cycles in length. That brings you to 34. However, tRTP is set to 10. Which means that 40 clocks must elapse before tRAS elapses and the precharge command can be sent to transfer the data in the sense amps back into the dram cells. The minimum proper tRAS value for your setup is therefore 40 clocks.
> 
> All of the timings follow the same laws as DDR3 for minimum value, apart from tRRD_L which has a minimum spacing of 6 clocks.


Hmm not sure I follow you but I'll try. From what you're saying these timings are not good as the tRAS here should be 39, correct?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got that @Mydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - that cpu is sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Raja - the preset in the bios for 3200 (hynix 4x4) sets tRAS at 20? huh?


Trying to understand but memory OC and timings are my weak point.

I saw those presets to on the Hynix 4x4GB single sided


----------



## [email protected]

No, as stated above 40 is the minimum spacing based on your initial settings. Burst chop may allow lower value by 2 clocks on occasion- but that has never been made clear, so in cases where the system is run daily it is best to stick with the 4 clock assumption. In your case it brings you to 40 clocks.

The second screenshot minimum is 38 clocks.

The only way to reduce tRAS is by altering the contributing timings. CAS and tRCD are already "tight" for daily use, so your remaining option is tRTP. As you reduce that, you can reduce tRAS by equivalent value.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, as stated above 40 is the minimum spacing based on your initial settings. Burst chop may allow lower value by 2 clocks on occasion- but that has never been made clear, so in cases where the system is run daily it is best to stick with the 4 clock assumption. In your case it brings you to 40 clocks.
> 
> The second screenshot minimum is 38 clocks.
> 
> The only way to reduce tRAS is by altering the contributing timings. CAS and tRCD are already "tight" for daily use, so your remaining option is tRTP. As you reduce that, you can reduce tRAS by equivalent value.


Thanks a lot Raja, at least I now is beginning to understand how some of the settings are connected.









One thing I don't get is why the stock settings then can be 16-16-16-36? is it because of the 2T?

BTW: I'm still using stock voltage on these dimms which is 1.35V


----------



## kael13

Final question of the night:

I'm wanting to switch over to Adaptive or Offset (whichever is best) mode for Vcore, now that I've found a stable voltage. However, when I do this, I get the 94 Qcode - PCI bus enumeration - and crash on boot. I'm guessing I haven't set it up right. I set the Turbo Voltage to 1.33V (same as manual)

Might be caused by the 0801 bios?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Final question of the night:
> 
> I'm wanting to switch over to Adaptive or Offset (whichever is best) mode for Vcore, now that I've found a stable voltage. However, when I do this, I get the 94 Qcode crash on boot. I'm guessing I haven't set it up right. I set the Turbo Voltage to 1.33V (same as manual)


Hello

If on the 125 strap you need to use the offset mode.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got that @Mydog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - that cpu is sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so Raja - the preset in the bios for 3200 (hynix 4x4) sets tRAS at 20? huh?


I wish my CPU was that awesome, id be lucky if it would boot at 4.7ghz even pushing 1.45v or more lol


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If on the 125 strap you need to use the offset mode.


Ah right. Looks like I have to then input a value for the offset to make up the volts to 1.33V.

Thanks, I think I get it now!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I wish my CPU was that awesome, id be lucky if it would boot at 4.7ghz even pushing 1.45v or more lol


Then you don't want to see the screen below










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Then you don't want to see the screen below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn youuuu! That's some epic speeds. What cooling are you using? Crazy CPU speeds, plus ram, man that's such a keeper!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Damn youuuu! That's some epic speeds. What cooling are you using? Crazy CPU speeds, plus ram, man that's such a keeper!


Thanks









Just using water cooling, small custom loop with four rads and 16 fans nothing more.








Oh I also got an Hailea water cooler in the loop that keeps water temps at 22C if the rads can't handle the heat.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just using water cooling, small custom loop with four rads and 16 fans nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I also got an Hailea water cooler in the loop that keeps water temps at 22C if the rads can't handle the heat.


ahh, never thought about doing that, Im using 2x quad rads(16 fans push/pull) but also have 3 titans in the same loop as the CPU, but temps start to get out of hand at around 1.4v so cant really push past 4.5ghz on my CPU.


----------



## Sebakan

Hi guys,

I have a question:

I have my RVE on the way, but I haven't bought the PSU yet. My first option was the Seasonic Platinium-1000 but in Amazon it have the same price than the Seasonic Platinium-1200... so, I will go for the second option. The only doubt I have is the size of the motherboard connector. I found this information (link), where you can see the 10mm of difference between both motherboard connectors. It represent some real incompatibility with the motherboard?

Thanks!

PD:sorry about my english but I'm Chilean.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> ahh, never thought about doing that, Im using 2x quad rads(16 fans push/pull) but also have 3 titans in the same loop as the CPU, but temps start to get out of hand at around 1.4v so cant really push past 4.5ghz on my CPU.


Using a lot of QDC's in the loop and ATM I got no GPU's in it but as soon as 980 Classy releases I'll split the loop in to two separate ones with a 360x60 +280x60 in each loop and have the cooler in the loop that needs it the most for 24/7 or benchmark. The QDC's makes it easy to change things around without draining anything.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*** did you copy my rig









Looks awesome, my kind of rig with the Hailea


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Using a lot of QDC's in the loop and ATM I got no GPU's in it but as soon as 980 Classy releases I'll split the loop in to two separate ones with a 360x60 +280x60 in each loop and have the cooler in the loop that needs it the most for 24/7 or benchmark. The QDC's makes it easy to change things around without draining anything.


ahh sweet, your giving me ideas!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> *** did you copy my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome, my kind of rig with the Hailea


lol - that aquarium chiller sat in its box for a year before I finally hooked it in. Helps, but only for a couple of runs, then it is cool down time.









I have a feeling your rig is not that fugly.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys.. i was planning on getting a rampage iv black edition... but changed my mind and im getting this bad boy instead... i will couple it with a 5930k, a 16gb kingston hyper x predator 3000mhz ram kit, my old 7970 black edition xfire, sound blaster z, and a cooler master seidon...

anything to know before setting this badass up?


----------



## Sebakan

Hi guys,

I have a question:

I have my RVE on the way, but I haven't bought the PSU yet. My first option was the Seasonic Platinium-1000 but in Amazon it have the same price than the Seasonic Platinium-1200... so, I will go for the second option. The only doubt I have is the size of the motherboard connector. I found this information (link), where you can see the 10mm of difference between both motherboard connectors. It represent some real incompatibility with the motherboard?

Thanks!

PD:sorry about my english but I'm Chilean.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys.. i was planning on getting a rampage iv black edition... but changed my mind and im getting this bad boy instead... i will couple it with a 5930k, a 16gb kingston hyper x predator 3000mhz ram kit, my old 7970 black edition xfire, sound blaster z, and a cooler master seidon...
> 
> anything to know before setting this badass up?


Stare at it for very long time before plugging in!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> That's not a good explanation..
> Ah, thank you. So if I set things to auto, can I then set an overall ratio?
> 
> I've finally located the "4.2GHz guide", I'll have a read of it.


Considering what he has gone out of the way to do for us and the many other things, since he isn't required to be doing this it is an excellent explanation


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that aquarium chiller sat in its box for a year before I finally hooked it in. Helps, but only for a couple of runs, then it is cool down time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling your rig is not that fugly.


I've got everything inside my case but it's more or less the same setup, my chiller might be a bigger version than yours from what I can see.

Don't have any pics with the R5E so here's one with the R4BE and the 780 Ti Classies


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The price pr ft on the link from the GPU's to the pump must be high


----------



## mirkoj

hello,
I have a lot of problems with getting my final missing parts here....
ax1500i corsair PSU is nowhere to be found they have no idea when it will arive.. it may or may not but no idea..
but bigger problem is RAM.
waiting for g.sklii 32gb kit for a bit over month now still no idea when it will be available.

now there is another option.. I can get corsair dominator platinum 2666 right away BUT there are only kits of 16GB 4x4GB.
and they are more expensive 2 of these then 1 32gb gskill kit.

so what do you guys think, worth of wait for single 32gb kit even thou have no idea when it will arrive or would there be any bigger issues taking 2 kits of 16gb?

beside it will end up a bit more expensive at the end like around 300 EUR more expensive and it will fill all my RAM slots.. are there any other potential issues using 2 kits instead of one?
manufacturer will ofc push for single kit but I really don;t think that they actually go pair and test every single kit before shipping, but that is more packing option then really tested pairing. or am I mistaken?








Thanks!


----------



## Kimir

The real question is do you NEED 32GB of RAM or it's just what you WANT?


----------



## mirkoj

I NEED 32GB RAM









3d animation and rendering and afterFX rendering as well oso yea with 5960x all cores could make use of 64GB as well...


----------



## Menthol

You are always better with a single kit, there are no guarantees that 2 kits will work together and 1 32 GB 4 stick kit is less strain on the IMC than 8 sticks. Either get a 16GB kit to use and sell when the 32 GB kit becomes available or wait. But that is your decision to make


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This morning, the PC has restarted in loop, forced to turn off to force,
> what could be the problem? unstable OC?
> 
> Thanks


I had the same thing this morning, no problem the last days (the common point, the PC was off for over 16 hours, other days ~ 8h)
I had a first code 00 then after it was code 79

Thanks for your help


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I had the same thing this morning, no problem the last days (the common point, the PC was off for over 16 hours, other days ~ 8h)
> I had a first code 00 then after it was code 79
> 
> Thanks for your help


If you are overclocking and your computer won't boot, the first thing I would do, is get record your settings, then reset to stock, and see if it boots. If it does, the OC was probably the issue, if it doesn't, then further troubleshooting will be required.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> If you are overclocking and your computer won't boot, the first thing I would do, is get record your settings, then reset to stock, and see if it boots. If it does, the OC was probably the issue, if it doesn't, then further troubleshooting will be required.


Thanks for your help

The PC boot in fact, I forces shutdown the PC, I reboot, and I get the message "Overclocked failed, Press F1 ...."
And after more problems. I have this problem when the PC is off for more than 10 hours

Thanks


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> The PC boot in fact, I forces shutdown the PC, I reboot, and I get the message "Overclocked failed, Press F1 ...."
> And after more problems. I have this problem when the PC is off for more than 10 hours
> 
> Thanks


So the question is, do you have the same problem at stock speeds when the PC is off for more then 10 Hrs?

If you search through this thread for memory timing there was a discussion about memory failing a hard boot, but working fine on a hot boot. I don't know why a 10hr shutdown and restart would act different from an 8hr shutdown and restart. Maybe capacitor discharge?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> So the question is, do you have the same problem at stock speeds when the PC is off for more then 10 Hrs?
> 
> If you search through this thread for memory timing there was a discussion about memory failing a hard boot, but working fine on a hot boot. I don't know why a 10hr shutdown and restart would act different from an 8hr shutdown and restart. Maybe capacitor discharge?


I think your correct. I have the same issue, but it was ram overclocking related. If the computer was turned off for more than 5-6 hours or unplugged from the wall, it wouldn't boot even tho the ram settings on a hot boot, worked perfectly at any stress/bench mark I would throw at it, so lowering my ram overclock fixed the issue for me, Can happen at high frequency or if the ram timing are to tight.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> So the question is, do you have the same problem at stock speeds when the PC is off for more then 10 Hrs?
> 
> If you search through this thread for memory timing there was a discussion about memory failing a hard boot, but working fine on a hot boot. I don't know why a 10hr shutdown and restart would act different from an 8hr shutdown and restart. Maybe capacitor discharge?


Yes may be, I had no problem when the PC is turned off since ~ 8h (since last Thursday), but these two days it was turned off ~ 16h (and I have problems since the last 2 days)
tomorrow, the computer will turned off again for ~16h, I'll see tomorrow if I have the same problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I think your correct. I have the same issue, but it was ram overclocking related. If the computer was turned off for more than 5-6 hours or unplugged from the wall, it wouldn't boot even tho the ram settings on a hot boot, worked perfectly at any stress/bench mark I would throw at it, so lowering my ram overclock fixed the issue for me, Can happen at high frequency or if the ram timing are to tight.


You had also codes 00 and 79?

My OC is stable Realbench, AIDA64, HyperPI 32M, OCCT, etc ...
Weird it all


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes may be, I had no problem when the PC is turned off since ~ 8h (since last Thursday), but these two days it was turned off ~ 16h (and I have problems since the last 2 days)
> tomorrow, the computer will turned off again for ~16h, I'll see tomorrow if I have the same problem
> You had also codes 00 and 79?
> 
> My OC is stable Realbench, AIDA64, HyperPI 32M, OCCT, etc ...
> Weird it all


yes got the same codes, even tho my ram was fine in any benchmark/stress tool. a cold boot. after few hours or unplugging the computer from the socket, would lead to either code 00, and I I hit the retry button it get stuck on 79, its pretty random, but lowering my ram overclock fixed the issue,


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> yes got the same codes, even tho my ram was fine in any benchmark/stress tool. a cold boot. after few hours or unplugging the computer from the socket, would lead to either code 00, and I I hit the retry button it get stuck on 79, its pretty random, but lowering my ram overclock fixed the issue,


So, The check of the boot "stress" more the ram that any bench....?!
I loosened the timings, I'll see tomorrow

thanks for your feedback


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's coming:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want to know if the I/O shield can be retained. I am personally also going to check out the monoblock. Having discrete motherboard blocks only is not as tempting to me anymore- just makes loop routing tremendously difficult with more than 1 GPU.


But that's the whole point! To make a very complicated thing look clean









I don't know, I really don't want to wait another month or two before EK decides to show us the monoblock. This motherboard waterblock is already 3 weeks after their promised date of end of september. WIth hard acrylic tubing, I think I can make it look very clean but still connect everything well.

The real question is acrylic or acetal. Last time I ran with the black acetal but this time I'm not sure what i want to do. My GPU blocks are still all acetal.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> But that's the whole point! To make a very complicated thing look clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I really don't want to wait another month or two before EK decides to show us the monoblock. This motherboard waterblock is already 3 weeks after their promised date of end of september. WIth hard acrylic tubing, I think I can make it look very clean but still connect everything well.
> 
> The real question is acrylic or acetal. Last time I ran with the black acetal but this time I'm not sure what i want to do. My GPU blocks are still all acetal.


After having a maze last time round with 2 GPUs and a chipset block, I am not doing that again. Especially with separate CPU and GPU loops which would make the whole dual loop design redundant. I also want to test out the Evo vs the monoblock for others interested so hopefully that sways EK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've got everything inside my case but it's more or less the same setup, my chiller might be a bigger version than yours from what I can see.
> 
> Don't have any pics with the R5E so here's one with the R4BE and the 780 Ti Classies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price pr ft on the link from the GPU's to the pump must be high


that's my 4960X rig from the spring (which is now moved to a TJ09 as a daily driver w/ 295x2). Dumped even more into QDCs to separate the chiller . I'm tempted to move it into the basement below my office ... cause it makes too much noise! Put QDC panel connectors thru the floor and run a switched outlet. wife would just love that!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> So, The check of the boot "stress" more the ram that any bench....?!
> I loosened the timings, I'll see tomorrow
> 
> thanks for your feedback


In fact, it'll be "normal" according to the guide to Shammy, the ram is stable in the bench but not during POST
This problem can be solved with the option "DRAM Eventual voltage"

I will test with 1.37v for this option (DRAM at 1.35v)

No danger for the ram or CPU this 1.37v during POST?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> In fact, it'll be "normal" according to the guide to Shammy, the ram is stable in the bench but not during POST
> This problem can be solved with the option "DRAM Eventual voltage"
> 
> I will test with 1.37v for this option (DRAM at 1.35v)
> 
> No danger for the ram or CPU this 1.37v during POST?


I have DRAM at 1.4v and DRAM eventual voltage on 1.35v, cant see it doing any harm!


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

This is a question for Raja.
There"s an important option onto the last X79 Rog MB for music production --> HPET (High Precision Event Timer).
I don't see that anymore or maybe the name changfed (?)
Is there an option to disable HPET as it was possible on X79?

Tha,ks.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no HPET option in the motherboard's UEFI. This is most likely due to the oldest operating system supported being Win7. Win7 and 8 are written to use the QPC API referenced to the TSC for time keeping. Vista was the only operating system designed to use HPET.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This is a question for Raja.
> There"s an important option onto the last X79 Rog MB for music production --> HPET (High Precision Event Timer).
> I don't see that anymore or maybe the name changfed (?)
> Is there an option to disable HPET as it was possible on X79?
> 
> Tha,ks.


This has already been answered. See above.


----------



## Jpmboy

for anyone interested, the 4x4 hynix memory preset for 3200 works just fine (corsair lpx 2800 kit). I had a 16-17-17-34-1T-320 stable too, but it required 1.375V. The hynix preset runs 3200 at 1,35V...



only change from the preset 350->320 on ref cycle time.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for anyone interested, the 4x4 hynix memory preset for 3200 works just fine (corsair lpx 2800 kit). I had a 16-17-17-34-1T-320 stable too, but it required 1.375V. The hynix preset runs 3200 at 1,35V...
> 
> 
> 
> only change from the preset 350->320 on ref cycle time.


Wow, and also at 100 strap! That's awesome! I wonder if I can get my Corsair LPX 2666MHz memory to do the same on 100 strap on a 5820K.


----------



## primafrog

I recently updated the BIOS to 801 and I can't boot anymore...I am stuck to qcode 79 and the led stuck on the vga led. Any hints? I will try to flash the bios back to 008 but was hoping to get some tips.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I have DRAM at 1.4v and DRAM eventual voltage on 1.35v, cant see it doing any harm!


Besides, it not really make sense that Asus is set the voltage for the POST in Extreme Tweaker (DRAM Voltage) and voltage to use "under Windows" in Dram Timing "
The inverse have been more "logical", as the Vcore (voltage for POST in Digi+ and "under Windows" in Extreme Tweaker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for anyone interested, the 4x4 hynix memory preset for 3200 works just fine (corsair lpx 2800 kit). I had a 16-17-17-34-1T-320 stable too, but it required 1.375V. The hynix preset runs 3200 at 1,35V...
> 
> 
> 
> only change from the preset 350->320 on ref cycle time.


On your screen is 15-18-20-20-1T-320 is the setting in the preset (3200 and 1.35v)?
Or settings are

Preset: 3200 1.35v 16-17-17-34-1T-320
Manual: 3200, 1.375v, 16-17-17-34-1T-390

It is confused (my bad english) with your screen and your phrase "only changes from the preset 350-> 320 one ref cycle time"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I recently updated the BIOS to 801 and I can't boot anymore...I am stuck to qcode 79 and the led stuck on the vga led. Any hints? I will try to flash the bios back to 008 but was hoping to get some tips.


Same problem for me, error code 00 or 79








Problem with the ram, it would appear


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for anyone interested, the 4x4 hynix memory preset for 3200 works just fine (corsair lpx 2800 kit). I had a 16-17-17-34-1T-320 stable too, but it required 1.375V. The hynix preset runs 3200 at 1,35V...
> 
> 
> 
> only change from the preset 350->320 on ref cycle time.


Nice one








I did the same but lowered a bit more on some timings



Just wonder if I can do CAS 13 or 12 at 3200 MHz


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I recently updated the BIOS to 801 and I can't boot anymore...I am stuck to qcode 79 and the led stuck on the vga led. Any hints? I will try to flash the bios back to 008 but was hoping to get some tips.


I'm truly puzzled. After flashing back to the BIOS to 008 (which was working fine), I still can't boot. The strange thing is that the OC panel doesn't display any CPU frequency or blck ratio when started...Could the CPU or motherboard could become faulty after the bios update with overvoltage of some kind?

I guess it could be my PSU? I noticed during one warm boot that the CPU would have an increased temperature (in high 50) and the motherboard would give me a overvoltage/high temperature warning....which didn't make any sense.


----------



## AdamK47

I have five 1TB Samsung EVO drives in RAID-0. Why is it that if I reset the BIOS or flash to a new BIOS (which resets all settings to default) that the array I setup fails? It takes four of the drives out of the array and I have to rebuild. It's a good thing I have a backup to restore from, but restoring 3.8TB of data from a 7200RPM HDD takes about half a day. Next time when I need to flash to a new BIOS I'm going to unplug those drives from the motherboard first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same but lowered a bit more on some timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonder if I can do CAS 13 or 12 at 3200 MHz


nicely done! Yeah, for 24/7 I wanted to do some stability testing. I've had 'em down to c14 at uncomfortable volts. For benching it's fine tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Besides, it not really make sense that Asus is set the voltage for the POST in Extreme Tweaker (DRAM Voltage) and voltage to use "under Windows" in Dram Timing "
> The inverse have been more "logical", as the Vcore (voltage for POST in Digi+ and "under Windows" in Extreme Tweaker
> On your screen is 15-18-20-20-1T-320 is the setting in the preset (3200 and 1.35v)?
> Or settings are
> 
> Preset: 3200 1.35v 16-17-17-34-1T-320
> Manual: 3200, 1.375v, 16-17-17-34-1T-390
> 
> It is confused (my bad english) with your screen and your phrase "only changes from the preset 350-> 320 one ref cycle time"
> Same problem for me, error code 00 or 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with the ram, it would appear


the preset is exactly as shown in memtweak... except for I lowered 350 to 320
manual timings are as you noted.


----------



## tistou77

Ok thanks


----------



## centvalny

Testing Micron single side 4X4gb, Crucial Balistix 2400



http://imgur.com/SMyZbtX


----------



## HiTechPixel

Which BIOS are you all using? Seems that some are having a lot of trouble with the latest 0801?


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just wonder if I can do CAS 13 or 12 at 3200 MHz


You can try 4x4 3100 profile with trefi @ 32767 and find voltage sweet spot for your 3200 kit.

Mine is 1.595V exact, more or less and it will bd ed on boot



http://imgur.com/zIFw3CF



Heres Fredyama-san same settings (exept trfc) with older batch 3300 which seems to like volts http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28121&postcount=132


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I have five 1TB Samsung EVO drives in RAID-0. Why is it that if I reset the BIOS or flash to a new BIOS (which resets all settings to default) that the array I setup fails? It takes four of the drives out of the array and I have to rebuild. It's a good thing I have a backup to restore from, but restoring 3.8TB of data from a 7200RPM HDD takes about half a day. Next time when I need to flash to a new BIOS I'm going to unplug those drives from the motherboard first.


Same here.
Running 2 Raid-0 arrays. Sometimes one array is lost sometimes both are.
Started a thread in ROG forum to get some answers : http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default

Please chime in and see if we can have this resolved


----------



## AndreTM

Did you notice an improvement with the new 0801 BIOS?







(expecially in the CPU overclocking)


----------



## tistou77

If the SVID Support CPU (and Dram) enabled, the Input Voltage disappears from bios
But what is the value set manually is saved or what it is in AUTO?

Thanks


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> You can try 4x4 3100 profile with trefi @ 32767 and find voltage sweet spot for your 3200 kit.
> 
> Mine is 1.595V exact, more or less and it will bd ed on boot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zIFw3CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres Fredyama-san same settings (exept trfc) with older batch 3300 which seems to like volts http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28121&postcount=132


Impressive but that's for benching and not 24/7 right?
I've been following Peter's thread over at KPC and the numbers that Freddyama and the other guys are putting out are good indicators.








My knowledge on memory OC'ing are slim to none, learning fast these days. 1.595V sounds a lot on air, are you on LN2 or Phase on the CPU?


----------



## codybby

I'm having a slight annoying issue with my R5E. I have a habit of shutting down my PCs and unplugging them every night but sometimes when I go to turn this system on the keyboard will not work and it will stay at the "Press f1 to enter bios screen" for a minute or two before finally going to a screen saying "BIOS is updating please wait..... etc etc" and it just stays there stuck. I've let it sit 20 minutes before and still nothing and the only way to fix it I've found is to shut it down and unplug it again and then hold the power button down for a few seconds. After that it starts up normally and I'm on my way. This first happened to me with a mild overclock I've been running (4.3Ghz 1.28v) on bios 0008 but now I'm back to stock settings on 0801. Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

It's difficult to determine the "value" of ram timings, frequency and throughput posted here since everyone is posting different cpu and cache clocks. IDK - how about something medium, like 4.5/4.3, or 4.5/4.0? Otherwise the information has little comparative value


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Impressive but that's for benching and not 24/7 right?
> I've been following Peter's thread over at KPC and the numbers that Freddyama and the other guys are putting out are good indicators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My knowledge on memory OC'ing are slim to none, learning fast these days. 1.595V sounds a lot on air, are you on LN2 or Phase on the CPU?


Yes, those settings only for test and bench with cpu/ram on single stage/air. 24/7 always on stock


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's difficult to determine the "value" of ram timings, frequency and throughput posted here since everyone is posting different cpu and cache clocks. IDK - how about something medium, like 4.5/4.3, or 4.5/4.0? Otherwise the information has little comparative value


How about a a screen with AIDA64 Memetest and MemTweakIt of both 4.5/.4.3 and 4.5/4.0 with memory?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> How about a a screen with AIDA64 Memetest and MemTweakIt of both 4.5/.4.3 and 4.5/4.0 with memory?


Yeah, something consistent. We'll probably get more input from the community if we keep the clocks achievable. I'd vote for 4.5/4.0 (athough I have to set that up, my base clocks are 4.5/4.3, 1.25V each)
I think the throughput scales linearly with both cpu and cache frequency... Memtweak is great for showing the extended timings, but the "Effeciency" value is pretty meaningless as you know:


So 5960X guys: 4.5/4.0 or 4.5/4.3... or both?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, something consistent. We'll probably get more input from the community if we keep the clocks achievable. I'd vote for 4.5/4.0 (athough I have to set that up, my base clocks are 4.5/4.3, 1.25V each)
> I think the throughput scales linearly with both cpu and cache frequency... Memtweak is great for showing the extended timings, but the "Effeciency" value is pretty meaningless as you know:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 5960X guys: 4.5/4.0 or 4.5/4.3... or both?


MemTweakIt is only good for showing the timings I guess

4.5/4.3 GHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> MemTweakIt is only good for showing the timings I guess
> 4.5/4.3 GHz


Beautiful! let me do the same with the presets...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Beautiful! let me do the same with the presets...


Only Voltages I've touched there are CPU vcore, Cache voltage and Memory Training and eventual voltage everything else are on AUTO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I have five 1TB Samsung EVO drives in RAID-0. Why is it that if I reset the BIOS or flash to a new BIOS (which resets all settings to default) that the array I setup fails? It takes four of the drives out of the array and I have to rebuild. It's a good thing I have a backup to restore from, but restoring 3.8TB of data from a 7200RPM HDD takes about half a day. Next time when I need to flash to a new BIOS I'm going to unplug those drives from the motherboard first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Same here.
> Running 2 Raid-0 arrays. Sometimes one array is lost sometimes both are.
> Started a thread in ROG forum to get some answers : http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default
> 
> Please chime in and see if we can have this resolved


having the same issues since day one, but easy way to repair the raid, is to remake it with the same raid name and Data Stripe Size even tho the bios says you will lose all information on the raid, It isn't correct, and use this tool to search and rewrite the partition table back to the raid, and all your data will be there after a reboot. takes about 5mins. and save you a lot of time transferring files back to it!











Tool: - TestDisk Download


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> having the same issues since day one, but easy way to repair the raid, is to remake it with the same raid name and Data Stripe Size even tho the bios says you will lose all information on the raid, It isn't correct, and use this tool to search and rewrite the partition table back to the raid, and all your data will be there after a reboot. takes about 5mins. and save you a lot of time transferring files back to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool: - TestDisk Download


Thanks for chiming in.
It would be good if we have Asus identify the issue and try to fix their Uefi to find a solution.
I would appreciate it if you had the time to post in the ROG forum http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default

See if we can get a solution to our problem.
Thanks again


----------



## broncogr

Could you please post in above quoted thread from ROG forum regarding the issue?
Thanks

P.S. My boot raid-0 is the one usually failing so it would take some more time in order to run testdisk


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Could you please post in above quoted thread from ROG forum regarding the issue?
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. My boot raid-0 is the one usually failing so it would take some more time in order to run testdisk


Oh your main OS drive is effected. now that sucks. Sure Ill post! hopefully we can get this issue fixed. very annoying


----------



## Jpmboy

So these are the settings that I posted the stability test for yesterday:



I usually do a quick functional test on the ram (photoworx) - it's very ram dependent and gives a good assessment of a "real-world" impact. Included.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So these are the settings that I posted the stability test for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do a quick functional test on the ram (photoworx) - it's very ram dependent and gives a good assessment of a "real-world" impact. Included.


Can you tell me how to run that? And what results are displayed in the AIDA64 screen?

I can't find the right benchmark


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So these are the settings that I posted the stability test for:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do a quick functional test on the ram (photoworx) - it's very ram dependent and gives a good assessment of a "real-world" impact. Included.


I tested ans this preset is less efficient than my settings (15-17-17-35-1T and everything else on AUTO) with the benchmark of AIDA64


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Can you tell me how to run that? And what results are displayed in the AIDA64 screen?
> 
> I can't find the right benchmark


it's this one bro - right in AID64. just gives a nice quick assessment to compare ram at same cpu/cache clock speeds on a given system. Shows efffects that sometimes AID64 won't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested ans this preset is less efficient than my settings (15-17-17-35-1T and everything else on AUTO) with the benchmark of AIDA64


Yes, I know







. Same for my 15-16-16-34-1T settings for 3200. but the preset runs at 1.35 (I use 1.355V) for my 24/7 settings, whereas the c15 (and lower cas#) tining requires close to 1.4V - fine for benching, not needed for a daily clock.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Same for my 15-16-16-34-1T settings for 3200. but the preset runs at 1.35 (I usae 1.355V) for my 24/7 settings.


----------



## tistou77

I had never been interested to "Offset Mode", etc ... until today









What is the difference between Offset Mode and Adaptive Mode?
How do to set it (for the offset mode, had to take the "VID", but on this platform...)?

My settings in Manual



I tried the Adaptive Mode, but I make a mistake, it was not booted









Thanks


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> having the same issues since day one, but easy way to repair the raid, is to remake it with the same raid name and Data Stripe Size even tho the bios says you will lose all information on the raid, It isn't correct, and use this tool to search and rewrite the partition table back to the raid, and all your data will be there after a reboot. takes about 5mins. and save you a lot of time transferring files back to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tool: - TestDisk Download


Thank you! This would have saved me about 10 hours yesterday. I'll remember this if it happens again.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Thank you! This would have saved me about 10 hours yesterday. I'll remember this if it happens again.


AdamK47 and kossiewossie could you also post in Rog forums in the thread I quoted earlier and fill out the template with your system specs?
Lets try and have Asus identify and fix the issue asap.
Thanks


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> AdamK47 and kossiewossie could you also post in Rog forums in the thread I quoted earlier and fill out the template with your system specs?
> Lets try and have Asus identify and fix the issue asap.
> Thanks


All done!









Hopefully we can get this resolved with the next bios update!


----------



## AdamK47

Done as well.


----------



## michael joshua

HELP !
I just bought my Asus Rampage v extreme, but when I finish build the pc and want to boot it for the first time, it fail, it always shut down by it self (the error code display shows 6F)...then when I remove one of my ram (right ,red color slot), its work.....and then i put back the ram to (right,black color slot), it can boot, but bios don't detect it (16 GB only read 12).....it can work when I put the ram on left, black color slot ..........it is just like that or the RAM slot just broken ?.....so now, 4gb x 3 on left slots, 4gb x 1con right slots.....di you guys think the slot broken??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael joshua*
> 
> HELP !
> I just bought my Asus Rampage v extreme, but when I finish build the pc and want to boot it for the first time, it fail, it always shut down by it self (the error code display shows 6F)...then when I remove one of my ram (right ,red color slot), its work.....and then i put back the ram to (right,black color slot), it can boot, but bios don't detect it (16 GB only read 12).....it can work when I put the ram on left, black color slot ..........it is just like that or the RAM slot just broken ?.....so now, 4gb x 3 on left slots, 4gb x 1con right slots.....di you guys think the slot broken??


post your problem *here* too!


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael joshua*
> 
> HELP !
> I just bought my Asus Rampage v extreme, but when I finish build the pc and want to boot it for the first time, it fail, it always shut down by it self (the error code display shows 6F)...then when I remove one of my ram (right ,red color slot), its work.....and then i put back the ram to (right,black color slot), it can boot, but bios don't detect it (16 GB only read 12).....it can work when I put the ram on left, black color slot ..........it is just like that or the RAM slot just broken ?.....so now, 4gb x 3 on left slots, 4gb x 1con right slots.....di you guys think the slot broken??


For 4 sticks use only the red slots


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I had never been interested to "Offset Mode", etc ... until today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between Offset Mode and Adaptive Mode?
> How do to set it (for the offset mode, had to take the "VID", but on this platform...)?
> 
> My settings in Manual
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Adaptive Mode, but I make a mistake, it was not booted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


46 adaptive as a guide:

46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4184k .zip file


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 46 adaptive as a guide:
> 
> 46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4184k .zip file


that was very helpful! thanks, I tried your settings with a few tweaks as my CPU needs little more voltage than yours to be stable at that speed, its odd, I but can boot with 3200 on the ram using your settings, but I cant boot with 2800 or 3000, but 3200 boots fine... So confusing! lol



I'm using
1.36v on the CPU,
1.28v on the cache,
1.4v on DRAM and in windows 1.38v

so far its stable.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 46 adaptive as a guide:
> 
> 46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4184k .zip file


Thank you for your screens.

For Vcore, how did you do to find the _CPU Core Voltage Offset_ (0.015)
The 1.345 is the Vcore that you need to be stable in manual, I suppose?

Same for the _CPU System Agent Voltage Offset_ , how did you find the 0.140?



With Adaptive Mode, I can test benchs (Realbench, etc ...)

Thanks for your help

PS: It's better Offset or Adaptive?


----------



## tistou77

I"m wrong


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> that was very helpful! thanks, I tried your settings with a few tweaks as my CPU needs little more voltage than yours to be stable at that speed, its odd, I but can boot with 3200 on the ram using your settings, but I cant boot with 2800 or 3000, but 3200 boots fine... So confusing! lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using
> 1.36v on the CPU,
> 1.28v on the cache,
> 1.4v on DRAM and in windows 1.38v
> 
> so far its stable.


You are welcome! Same here. 3000 really takes alot of tweaking to get working on strap 100, same for 2800. Without doubt 3200 is a very strong memory divider for 100.
@kossiewossie - if you look back a few paGES, THERE ARE RAM SETTINGS FOR 3200 THAT RUN STABELE (24/7 STABLE) WITH 1.355v.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thank you for your screens.
> For Vcore, how did you do to find the _CPU Core Voltage Offset_ (0.015)
> The 1.345 is the Vcore that you need to be stable in manual, I suppose?
> Same for the _CPU System Agent Voltage Offset_ , how did you find the 0.140?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Adaptive Mode, I can test benchs (Realbench, etc ...)
> Thanks for your help
> PS: It's better Offset or Adaptive?


15mV... pulled out of my... the air I have that down to 5mV on most recent settings. It ensures stability at idle.
Yes
By measuring with a DMM. the VSA offset is just added onto what auto sets
Adaptive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I"m wrong


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I haven't been following this thread lately, is FW 801 in the OP the most up to date FW?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread lately, is FW 801 in the OP the most up to date FW?


it is currently
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You are welcome! Same here. 3000 really takes alot of tweaking to get working on strap 100, same for 2800. Without doubt 3200 is a very strong memory divider for 100.
> @kossiewossie - if you look back a few paGES, THERE ARE RAM SETTINGS FOR 3200 THAT RUN STABELE (24/7 STABLE) WITH 1.355v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15mV... pulled out of my... the air I have that down to 5mV on most recent settings. It ensures stability at idle.
> Yes
> By measuring with a DMM. the VSA offset is just added onto what auto sets
> Adaptive.


Yeh im kinda surprised, I never thought of going straight to 3200 when the other wouldn't even boot! ill take a look at the other settings! my limiting factor now seems to be my CPU, 4.5ghz and cache at 4.2ghz is the best I can get out of it, without going mad with the voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

As "shocking" as it was when I first realized the R5E ran x16/x8/x8 for tri-sli, it hasn't seemed to slow things down (but no comparison really possible)... it certainly IS running two cards at x8 as measured.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 46 adaptive as a guide:
> 
> 46c43m3200adaptive.zip 4184k .zip file


Jpmboy, thank you so much for posting this! I found the setting that fixed my ram stability problems at 3200! That little bugger, DRAM power phase control! Set it to optimized, and now everything works like magic.









Edit:

My ram isn't stable at 1T, but this is still delicious!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Is 0.88 - 1.15 a safe voltage range to be using on system agent?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Is 0.88 - 1.15 a safe voltage range to be using on system agent?


Definitely. Shouldn't need more than 1.15. Start at 1.02v and work up or down. Just a gauge obviously but for 3000mhz I'm using 0.98.

I've noticed throughput seems to be a lot better for similar frequencies / timings on the ROG :/


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Definitely. Shouldn't need more than 1.15. Start at 1.02v and work up or down. Just a gauge obviously but for 3000mhz I'm using 0.98.
> 
> I've noticed throughput seems to be a lot better for similar frequencies / timings on the ROG :/


Thanks, with this corsair platinum 2800 kit I am not too happy but I knew this came with buying one of the first set of ram available on release









Can not get a boot at 3200 at all. Going to try some extreme voltages and settings and see what happen.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi.

I noticed a bug .

Indeed i use the 007 bios and when i wake up the pc from sleep mode , the cpu fan turns at full speed and impossible to reduce it without a restart !


----------



## Silent Scone

I have the same kit, and have to agree it's not all that great compared to what some have managed out of the cheaper LPX kit.

C15 3000-16-16-32-CR1 stable here and working on subs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Jpmboy, thank you so much for posting this! I found the setting that fixed my ram stability problems at 3200! That little bugger, DRAM power phase control! Set it to optimized, and now everything works like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My ram isn't stable at 1T, but this is still delicious!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Happy to help!


----------



## tistou77

Someone can help me for the Adaptive Mode?
I do not find for the "CPU Core Voltage Offset"

thanks for your help


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone can help me for the Adaptive Mode?
> I do not find for the "CPU Core Voltage Offset"
> 
> thanks for your help


I think you're asking how to determine the offset voltage you need to use? If you want 1.3V under load, then

Set offset to +0.005
Set adaptive to 1.295V

Offset can be whatever you want.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think you're asking how to determine the offset voltage you need to use? If you want 1.3V under load, then
> 
> Set offset to +0.005
> Set adaptive to 1.295V
> 
> Offset can be whatever you want.


^^ this.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think you're asking how to determine the offset voltage you need to use? If you want 1.3V under load, then
> 
> Set offset to +0.005
> Set adaptive to 1.295V
> 
> Offset can be whatever you want.


thanks








For the moment I put these settings for Adaptive Mode



For Manual, it's



It's better to put

Set offset to +0.005
Set adaptive to 1.220V

I do not have a preference between the offset and Adaptive Mode, if there is one better than the other

thanks for your help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the moment I put these settings for Adaptive Mode
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Manual, it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better to put
> Set offset to +0.005
> Set adaptive to 1.220V
> I do not have a preference between the offset and Adaptive Mode, if there is one better than the other
> thanks for your help


best not to leave offset on auto. put a value in (5mV) like you suggest.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best not to leave offset on auto. put a value in (5mV) like you suggest.


Ok, thanks for your help









EDIT: For your settings, in idle, Vcore is 0.944v and CPU Cache at 1.25v
This large voltage difference between Vcore and CPU Cache does not pose a problem (I had seen that tensions were to be the "same")?
Or it's only for "load"?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: For your settings, in idle, Vcore is 0.944v and CPU Cache at 1.25v
> This large voltage difference between Vcore and CPU Cache does not pose a problem (I had seen that tensions were to be the "same")?
> Or it's only for "load"?


it wont harm the CPU in anyway, but if you like, you can also offset the CPU cache, might prove useful at keeping temps low when idle and power low. but I doubt it make much difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This.

it's not as problem at idle since both down clock. I have settings with offset cache voltage too, it's a bit more tricky.... base is <1V, so offset of 250mV ~ 1.20V cache. If you go this route be sure to measure cache voltage with a DMM. BTW - adaptive cache has been trouble for most users...


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have the same kit, and have to agree it's not all that great compared to what some have managed out of the cheaper LPX kit.
> 
> C15 3000-16-16-32-CR1 stable here and working on subs


Yes, makes no sense to pay such a premium to only get a heatsink out of it. Expected more from the dominator platinums or I would have just ordered the cheapest ram possible to run at 2133. I need to look a little further, would turning off the ram training and enabling fast boot allow the ram to actually run or does this mean if the ram can not be trained before bios post it will not work at all. It just sucks to see a kit that won't budge over 3000mhz at any voltage/timings.

I'm going to try those timings, I did test for 3000mhz 15-17-17-35-2T today.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yes, makes no sense to pay such a premium to only get a heatsink out of it. Expected more from the dominator platinums or I would have just ordered the cheapest ram possible to run at 2133. I need to look a little further, would turning off the ram training and enabling fast boot allow the ram to actually run or does this mean if the ram can not be trained before bios post it will not work at all. It just sucks to see a kit that won't budge over 3000mhz at any voltage/timings.
> 
> I'm going to try those timings, I did test for 3000mhz 15-17-17-35-2T today.


I wouldn't blame the ram itself. It could also be the IMC on the CPU that is to blame, I bought the corsair dominator platinum's 16gb rated speed of 2666, and managed to get mine stable at 3200 15-18-20-20-1T with 1.36v.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I wouldn't blame the ram itself. It could also be the IMC on the CPU that is to blame, I bought the corsair dominator platinum's 16gb rated speed of 2666, and managed to get mine stable at 3200 15-18-20-20-1T with 1.36v.


Yes, I do forget about this. Wouldn't cranking the system agent and other voltages still allow me to break past this though? I don't see how 3200 could be the wall, also would this mean if I purchased a pre overclocked 3400mhz kit that my CPU would not be able to run it at those speeds?

I tried both on a deluxe and rampage board but I do not have any other x99 processors to test the ram with


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yes, I do forget about this. Wouldn't cranking the system agent and other voltages still allow me to break past this though? I don't see how 3200 could be the wall, also would this mean if I purchased a pre overclocked 3400mhz kit that my CPU would not be able to run it at those speeds?
> 
> I tried both on a deluxe and rampage board but I do not have any other x99 processors to test the ram with


That would be correct, just like every CPU is different in the speeds they can each, some people can hit 4.5ghz with 1.3v and other need a lot more voltage to hit that same speed on 5960x, like my CPU is limited to 4.5ghz it needs over 1.45v to be stable at 4.6ghz, but the temps become crazy.

ram is the same, the limiting factor can be the IMC sometimes. even pumping a lot of voltage via the system agent and etc, might still hit a wall when trying to get good ram speeds.

sometimes blck overclocking can help reach a better ram overclock, and also playing with the dividers can sometimes help.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yes, I do forget about this. Wouldn't cranking the system agent and other voltages still allow me to break past this though? I don't see how 3200 could be the wall, also would this mean if I purchased a pre overclocked 3400mhz kit that my CPU would not be able to run it at those speeds?
> 
> I tried both on a deluxe and rampage board but I do not have any other x99 processors to test the ram with


Look over at Ivy Bridge-E. Lots of people couldn't run DDR3-2400+ because of the IMC.

Try +0.125V offset on the system agent voltage. My 2666 platinum kit can hit stable 3200-17-18-18-38-2T without much problem.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> That would be correct, just like every CPU is different in the speeds they can each, some people can hit 4.5ghz with 1.3v and other need a lot more voltage to hit that same speed on 5960x, like my CPU is limited to 4.5ghz it needs over 1.45v to be stable at 4.6ghz, but the temps become crazy.
> 
> ram is the same, the limiting factor can be the IMC sometimes. even pumping a lot of voltage via the system agent and etc, might still hit a wall when trying to get good ram speeds.
> 
> sometimes blck overclocking can help reach a better ram overclock, and also playing with the dividers can sometimes help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Look over at Ivy Bridge-E. Lots of people couldn't run DDR3-2400+ because of the IMC.
> 
> Try +0.125V offset on the system agent voltage. My 2666 platinum kit can hit stable 3200-17-18-18-38-2T without much problem.


That is crazy! I was in hopes of this chip being a bit stronger, it can do 4.5ghz at 1.35v which is not the best but definitely good enough for me and very much higher than the stock clocks.
I did try 1.025 on system agent and was still hitting the wall, I will try to do the BCLK overclocking and see if I can get a boot.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> That is crazy! I was in hopes of this chip being a bit stronger, it can do 4.5ghz at 1.35v which is not the best but definitely good enough for me and very much higher than the stock clocks.
> I did try 1.025 on system agent and was still hitting the wall, I will try to do the BCLK overclocking and see if I can get a boot.


You can have too much system agent voltage. 0.95 to 0.975 was the sweet spot for me with 3200. You are trying to use the 100 strap right?

You could also try booting with 3.5GHZ cpu, 3.0GHZ cache. DDR4-3200 might require more voltage in both those areas when overclocked.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can have too much system agent voltage. 0.95 to 0.975 was the sweet spot for me with 3200. You are trying to use the 100 strap right?
> 
> You could also try booting with 3.5GHZ cpu, 3.0GHZ cache. DDR4-3200 might require more voltage in both those areas when overclocked.


Yeah this is why I was bummed, with stock settings and going from 0.950 - 0.975 - 1.025 system agent I couldn't get it to 3200 on BCLK 100. I'm going to try with BCLK 125 and start with 0.950 again. Every and any attempt at 3200 resulted in the non-stop repeated reboots, have to use MemOK button to get back into bios

So I went back and tried to get 1mhz extra out of my memory overclock. Seems my cpu will not accept it. Now the cpu can run ram at 3000mhz with .925 system agent, but I can not get 1mhz over with .925 or 1.025, extra input voltage, extreme phase and 140% current on memory, nothing I do will change.

Oddly enough I booted once into 3250 by using BCLK. That resulted in a win8.1 blue screen telling me ntoskernel / winload were corrupted. Resetting the overclock it booted into windows fine. I was never able to boot with those high of frequency after.

After this long update wall, I booted bios as it didn't set my 3000mhz timings and put 3200mhz for another try and I'm here in windows with 3200 on 100:133 17-25-29-50 CR2. Going to try and squeeze some timings in and see if the computer will boot


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.
> 
> it's not as problem at idle since both down clock. I have settings with offset cache voltage too, it's a bit more tricky.... base is <1V, so offset of 250mV ~ 1.20V cache. If you go this route be sure to measure cache voltage with a DMM. BTW - adaptive cache has been trouble for most users...


Thanks for your explanation

I set the CPU Cache Voltage on "Offset Mode" but at idle the voltage remains the same as load
Did I miss something?


----------



## Mydog

Coretemp seems to be bad on win 8.1, after switching to HWmonitor I now can run RealBench stresstest for 15 mins with 4.6/4.6 GHz Core/Cache with 1.24 vcore and 1.3 V on cache, memory at 3200 MHz.
Max coretemps hits mid 60's C, at 4.7/4.6 GHz with 1.32 vcore temps jumps to mid 70's C after 30 mins of Realbench stresstest.

I little issue I've got is that sometimes when I reboot I can't get into bios and it seems my keyboard isn't always "on" during post. And another smaller issue is that once I'm in bios the numpad sometimes work normal(with numb-lock enabled) and sometimes I've got to disengage numb-lock to get it to work normal.

My guess is that this is an OC issue somehow.


----------



## centvalny

Micron 4GB single side @ 3000 C12



http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Micron 4GB single side @ 3000 C12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


Nice timings but kind of high voltage on that memory, is that air cooled?


----------



## centvalny

Yes, on air. Vdimm sweet spots always changing with freq, Cl/Tcwl and Rtls/Ios


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your explanation
> 
> I set the CPU Cache Voltage on "Offset Mode" but at idle the voltage remains the same as load
> Did I miss something?


By putting the "Cache Min" on AUTO, the "CPU Cache Voltage" decrease in "Idle"
We are forced to let the "Cache Min" on AUTO or there is another setting?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your explanation
> 
> I set the CPU Cache Voltage on "Offset Mode" but at idle the voltage remains the same as load
> Did I miss something?


something is not set right, with offset cache should down volt and down clock with speedstep. From the settings I posted, I just switch cache from manual to offset "+" and set 325mV, which = ~ 1.25V under load

I see you figured it out. yes, min cache on auto as I had posted in the bios screenies. otherwise how can it down volt but not down clock? (and be stable)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> *Coretemp seems to be bad on win 8.1,* after switching to HWmonitor I now can run RealBench stresstest for 15 mins with 4.6/4.6 GHz Core/Cache with 1.24 vcore and 1.3 V on cache, memory at 3200 MHz.
> Max coretemps hits mid 60's C, at 4.7/4.6 GHz with 1.32 vcore temps jumps to mid 70's C after 30 mins of Realbench stresstest.
> 
> I little issue I've got is that sometimes when I reboot I can't get into bios and it seems my keyboard isn't always "on" during post. And another smaller issue is that once I'm in bios the numpad sometimes work normal(with numb-lock enabled) and sometimes I've got to disengage numb-lock to get it to work normal.
> 
> My guess is that this is an OC issue somehow.


I'm not sure it was good on 7 with these chips. Was going to mention that when I saw you were using it







. Real Temp GT 3.70 is spot on and works with 8.1 no problem.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure it was good on 7 with these chips. Was going to mention that when I saw you were using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Real Temp GT 3.70 is spot on and works with 8.1 no problem.


My only problem with Realtemp is that it only displays 6 out of 8 Cores and that's why I switched to Coretemp.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My only problem with Realtemp is that it only displays 6 out of 8 Cores and that's why I switched to Coretemp.


Hello

AIDA64 works fine.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> AIDA64 works fine.


Hello Praz
In my opinion AIDA64 are a bit "heavy" for just temp monitoring especially when you're running benchmarks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My only problem with Realtemp is that it only displays 6 out of 8 Cores and that's why I switched to Coretemp.


yeah - you'd think an update was on the horizon. As praz noted, aid64 is fine, but has more overhead for the benchies out there.

edit: i loaded 8.1 on this rig to start, so had no choice. watched cores 7 and 8 with 64 and HWI for a while. on this chip they're aleways < cores 4-6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Jpmboy, thank you so much for posting this! I found the setting that fixed my ram stability problems at 3200! That little bugger, DRAM power phase control! Set it to optimized, and now everything works like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My ram isn't stable at 1T, but this is still delicious!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


these ram settings for 3200 are looking pretty good with only 1.365V
corsair 2800c16 kit (4.5/4.3)



no shock&awe, but seem very solid for 24/7 use. (btw, that test ran for a few more hours but I forgot to capture it







)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these ram settings for 3200 are looking pretty good with only 1.365V
> corsair 2800c16 kit (4.5/4.3)
> 
> no shock&awe, but seem very solid for 24/7 use. (btw, that test ran for a few more hours but I forgot to capture it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My ram isn't as good as yours. I can't run those settings without BSODs.

My ram refuses to run stable at 3200 1T no matter what I do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My ram isn't as good as yours. I can't run those settings without BSODs.
> 
> My ram refuses to run stable at 3200 1T no matter what I do.


Really? Dom Plat 3000s? Are you getting a specific BSOD, or just a black-out and restart?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really? Dom Plat 3000s? Are you getting a specific BSOD, or just a black-out and restart?


Memory management, they are 2666 plats.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hello Praz
> In my opinion AIDA64 are a bit "heavy" for just temp monitoring especially when you're running benchmarks.


you shouldent really be monitoring anything while benching it will most likely hurt your score


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these ram settings for 3200 are looking pretty good with only 1.365V
> corsair 2800c16 kit (4.5/4.3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shock&awe, but seem very solid for 24/7 use. (btw, that test ran for a few more hours but I forgot to capture it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nay bad!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you shouldent really be monitoring anything while benching it will most likely hurt your score


Agreed but sometimes I use benchmarks for stability testing and then I'm not worried about the score


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hello Praz
> In my opinion AIDA64 are a bit "heavy" for just temp monitoring especially when you're running benchmarks.


Hello

For benchmarking yes. Stability testing and 24/7 use I see no issue with using AIDA64 for monitoring.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these ram settings for 3200 are looking pretty good with only 1.365V
> corsair 2800c16 kit (4.5/4.3)
> 
> 
> 
> no shock&awe, but seem very solid for 24/7 use. (btw, that test ran for a few more hours but I forgot to capture it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


awesome, those timing seem to be good for me aswell, tho I need 1.38v but im happy with that!


----------



## tistou77

The "Offset Mode" is really developed for the CPU Cache Voltage?
In Manual is stable but with the Offset Mode, I an error message with AIDA64, even with a little more voltage to the CPU Cache


----------



## Silent Scone

No issues running cache offset here. A few people have had no luck with adaptive cache but I've not tried.


----------



## tistou77

I try Offset Mode, and not Adaptive Mode for CPU Cache


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My ram isn't as good as yours. I can't run those settings without BSODs.
> 
> My ram refuses to run stable at 3200 1T no matter what I do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really? Dom Plat 3000s? Are you getting a specific BSOD, or just a black-out and restart?


My dominator platinums 2800 top out at 3000 c15. I've been trying to do 3200 for past day and I'm up to 19-25-25-41 2T w and 450 trfc still with memory errors. Just getting it to boot 3200 on the 100:133 was a pain

At this point I don't think it's just a weak cpu









I'm going to do a full wipe on bios and try again later if I get the chance. I know these dimms can't be this week, makes me feel I should have bought 2 packs of the cheaper stuff on launch


----------



## lilchronic

my crucial 2133Mhz kit does 3333Mhz 18-18-18-50-2n @ 1.35v havent really tested how stable it is or trie running it tighter since im running 2666Mhz 12-13-13-28-1n @ 1.35v stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> My dominator platinums 2800 top out at 3000 c15. I've been trying to do 3200 for past day and I'm up to 19-25-25-41 2T w and 450 trfc still with memory errors. Just getting it to boot 3200 on the 100:133 was a pain
> 
> At this point I don't think it's just a weak cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a full wipe on bios and try again later if I get the chance. I know these dimms can't be this week, makes me feel I should have bought 2 packs of the cheaper stuff on launch


3200 on what strap?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my crucial 2133Mhz kit does 3333Mhz 18-18-18-50-2n @ 1.35v havent really tested how stable it is or trie running it tighter since im running 2666Mhz 12-13-13-28-1n @ 1.35v stable.


I had a feeling those early crucials would OC well... look like samsung greens!









edit: what kind of cache you able to get on that Asrock MB?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3200 on what strap?
> I had a feeling those early crucials would OC well... look like samsung greens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: what kind of cache you able to get on that Asrock MB?


BCLK is 100 and using 100:133 divider for ram. It is literally impossible for me to do 100:100 and run 3200, system will just not boot. If I overclock the BCLK even to 101 and do 100:100 I can't get 1mhz over 3000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> BCLK is 100 and using 100:133 divider for ram. It is literally impossible for me to do 100:100 and run 3200, system will just not boot. If I overclock the BCLK even to 101 and do 100:100 I can't get 1mhz over 3000


if you are willing to try something simple. clrcmos and leave the cpu at stock, except st strap 100 and leave bclk on auto, in the tweak menu, set bclk amplitude to "Higher". load the preset for 4x4 hynix > 3200 @ 1.35V. Set dram volta to 1.355V. Will she boot?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are willing to try something simple. clrcmos and leave the cpu at stock, except st strap 100 and leave bclk on auto, in the tweak menu, set bclk amplitude to "Higher". load the preset for 4x4 hynix > 3200 @ 1.35V. Set dram volta to 1.355V. Will she boot?


I'll definitely try the presets, I did post a few pages back but that is how I normally OC ram, everything at stock settings and no turbo mode. This ram has been nothing but frustrating to push past it's advertised speed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I'll definitely try the presets, I did post a few pages back but that is how I normally OC ram, everything at stock settings and no turbo mode. This ram has been nothing but frustrating to push past it's advertised speed


if you leave the settings at stock, it will use turbo. why switch that off?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you leave the settings at stock, it will use turbo. why switch that off?


Just a habit. I like to load optimized settings for default and then just disable the turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Just a habit. I like to load optimized settings for default and then just disable the turbo


so, with the 5960x, it's running at base clock? what'that. 2.6GHz?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, with the 5960x, it's running at base clock? what'that. 2.6GHz?


Everything is defaults except I disable turbo boost. It's base is 3.0GHz and 3.5GHz with turbo

Oddly enough I rebooted with 3200 with the 133 divider as before and 17-18-18-50 speeds. It's 2T and the tRFC is 390. I only set 17-18-18 in bios to let it auto populate. I'm going to try the hynix presets later, the problem before was anything I put was bringing up errors. Either way, small progress is progress


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> My dominator platinums 2800 top out at 3000 c15. I've been trying to do 3200 for past day and I'm up to 19-25-25-41 2T w and 450 trfc still with memory errors. Just getting it to boot 3200 on the 100:133 was a pain
> 
> At this point I don't think it's just a weak cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a full wipe on bios and try again later if I get the chance. I know these dimms can't be this week, makes me feel I should have bought 2 packs of the cheaper stuff on launch


This is what I'm running for 24/7, just because memory stability is important to me.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> This is what I'm running for 24/7, just because memory stability is important to me.


You definitely test longer than me







I usually get error by 100% or at 500% with no error I try to tighten timings.
I am thinking of just dropping down to 3000 c15 since 3200 c17 is not huge improvement, especially when I can't tighten timings


----------



## Silent Scone

Same kit as you and timings in my sig. Nothing wrong with 3000! Only thing is if you want to bench at 3200 you have to change straps which is always a ball ache if you're inpatient like me


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Same kit as you and timings in my sig. Nothing wrong with 3000! Only thing is if you want to bench at 3200 you have to change straps which is always a ball ache if you're inpatient like me


Save a 24/7 profile and various bench profiles within the "Asus overclocking profile" in the bios. You can even back them up to usb.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's not what I meant


----------



## AdamK47

The memory I'm using is 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2800. It runs just fine with XMP profile 2. This sets the memory to 3000 on a 125MHz base clock and the timings of 16-18-18-39-2T with 1.35V. Decided to lower the timings a bit to around what others with the same memory have. It's now using timings of 15-16-16-36-1T. It passed 7 hours of LinX with 8 threads affinity locked and 14GB allocation. Now I'm running 8 instances of HCI MemTest. Each instance is affinity locked to a single core with 1.5GB allocated. I'll run it for a few hours. It should pass if it passed LinX, which is far more torturous.


----------



## [email protected]

On a 5960X - 16 instances of Memtest is best to stress memory properly.


----------



## Silent Scone

With 75%?

I ran 8 instances to 650% with 0 errors but will bare that in mind when pushing further as makes sense


----------



## [email protected]

16 instances with 400% coverage is what I'd aim for.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry I meant 75% allocation

Cheers


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

4.5ghz 1.279v


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry I meant 75% allocation
> 
> Cheers


Check how much space the OS needs, add 500MB~1GB and allocate the rest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check how much space the OS needs, add 500MB~1GB and allocate the rest.


Awesomes


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Is there anything in particular to get per core working? I know windows does a lot of load balancing, but I can boot into the os and run single threaded benchmarks with 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 per core set at 10.0GHz, and 8 cores set to 4.5GHz.

Obviously, the processor is never using anything below the 8 core setting.


----------



## AdamK47

10.0GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> 10.0GHz?


Yes, that's what is set in the bios just to prove my point, but inside windows it only uses what was set for 8 cores.


----------



## Breit

If you link all cores to use the same multiplier, this is what I would expect.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breit*
> 
> If you link all cores to use the same multiplier, this is what I would expect.


They aren't all set to the same multiplier. It would be expected with a program only stressing 1 thread, the CPU would attempt to clock at 10GHZ, resulting in a crash. Instead, windows never goes above 4.5GHZ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 per core set at 10.0GHz, and 8 cores set to 4.5GHz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> They aren't all set to the same multiplier. It would be expected with a program only stressing 1 thread, the CPU would attempt to clock at 10GHZ, resulting in a crash. Instead, windows never goes above 4.5GHZ.


Hello

Windows spreads the load across multiple cores. A program would need to written specifically to function on a per core basis. Prime95 was redone 6 or 7 years ago to function in this manner.


----------



## AdamK47

I've run LinX for 7 hours fine and multiple instances of HCI MemTest for about 4 hours with the memory at 3000 15-16-16-36-1T. No errors and everything seems fine. The only problem I have is on warm and cold boots with training enabled. I have fast boot disabled so that it does training on each start. Sometimes the system will boot fine with all 16GB of memory, but sometimes it will only boot with 12GB. It's always the DIMM in slot C1 that goes missing. I have two 16GB kits of this Corsair Vengeance LPX memory and I tried a couple modules from that in slot C1, but even then about 20% of the time on restarts I only get 12GB of memory with C1 being the culprit. I've tried raising the system agent voltage, but that doesn't seem to help. I've tried setting the timings back to the 3000 XMP profile of 16-18-18-39-2T, but that doesn't help. The only thing that helps is to ignore training. Should I be ignoring training? Also, why is it sometimes failing on that last 4GB of memory during/after training?

Edit: Another thing I tried was to set the DRAM voltage to 1.375V and the eventual voltage to 1.35V. It doesn't help. Still get 12GB on 20% of the reboots with training enabled.


----------



## tistou77

Someone managed to use the offest Mode for CPU Cache?
For me, I can't seem to be stable (Aida64) even with more voltage than Manual


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone managed to use the offest Mode for CPU Cache?
> For me, I can't seem to be stable (Aida64) even with more voltage than Manual


I use offset for cache, and I don't have any stability problems.

What's your cache voltage under load with Aida64? It can jump up and down a bit.


----------



## Silent Scone

offset cache just fine here too. Even functions ok with vcore in manual if you so wished to do that


----------



## Praz

Hello

There is no issue with either manual of offset cache mode.


----------



## Silent Scone

oops, accidental edit.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> offset cache just fine here too. Even functions ok with vcore in manual if you so wished to do that


In Manual, the CPU Cache is ~1.21v in load with AIDA64
With the Offset Mode is up to 1.23V and I get an error "Hardware Failure" after 5, 10, 12 minutes (it depends) or AIDA64 freezes
The adaptive mode is not stable either

Thanks

PS: bios 0801 (I feel I have more trouble with this bios than with the old bios, especially for the ram)


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure what to suggest, try raising input voltage a touch and or / lowering offset so it sits at 1.2v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> offset cache just fine here too. Even functions ok with vcore in manual if you so wished to do that


bro - post your firestrike ultra here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no issue with either manual of offset cache mode.


Any idea if/when adaptive cache might get resolved?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro - post your firestrike ultra here
> Any idea if/when adaptive cache might get resolved?


Ah damn someone almost beat me on HOF, might have to re-run with a proper CPU clock / physics score


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any idea if/when adaptive cache might get resolved?


Hello

Sorry, no I don't have any info of when this may be resolved.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sorry, no I don't have any info of when this may be resolved.


Honestly, adaptive should be removed as an option for cache until it's fixed. It's very broke.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure what to suggest, try raising input voltage a touch and or / lowering offset so it sits at 1.2v


I tried several voltages (CPU Cache), without success ....
And with the Offset Mode, the voltage of the "CPU Cache" does not vary really

I tested Adaptive Mode, and it's the same, not stable (but it's normal, I believe)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tried several voltages (CPU Cache), without success ....
> And with the Offset Mode, the voltage of the "CPU Cache" does not vary really
> 
> I tested Adaptive Mode, and it's the same, not stable (but it's normal, I believe)


The only issue I have with offset cache, is that applying anything higher than 0.5V doesn't work. I don't know why you are getting stability problems from applying an offset voltage, especially if you are confirming it's using the desired voltage under load.


----------



## Silent Scone

On the deluxe I run fairly low cache voltage as I don't run any cache intensive applications so 3.5ghz is sufficient. If I'm bored later I might aim for 1.2v on offset and get 4ghz stable. Can't see it being an issue


----------



## ratskrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these ram settings for 3200 are looking pretty good with only 1.365V
> corsair 2800c16 kit (4.5/4.3)
> 
> 
> 
> no shock&awe, but seem very solid for 24/7 use. (btw, that test ran for a few more hours but I forgot to capture it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can you please tell me the Timings you used on 3200 ?
I have the same Memory but the Quality of the Picture is not so good to read the Timings :-[

thanx


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The only issue I have with offset cache, is that applying anything higher than 0.5V doesn't work. I don't know why you are getting stability problems from applying an offset voltage, especially if you are confirming it's using the desired voltage under load.


I'd have to test with less voltage, may be

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratskrone*
> 
> Can you please tell me the Timings you used on 3200 ?
> I have the same Memory but the Quality of the Picture is not so good that i can read the Timings :-[
> 
> thanx


clic on the "Original" button


----------



## ratskrone

Oops









Thank you


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Honestly, adaptive should be removed as an option for cache until it's fixed. It's very broke.


Right so I've gone from 3.5 1.1v to 4.0 uncore and gone for 1.23v Reason 1.23v is I tried lower and got a couple of shut downs on boot. Literally, complete shut down. No safe mode OC failure error on firing up again. Really not sure what the crack with that is. Just running AID64 but seems stable on offset here. Maybe you just have a chip with fairly poor cache


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Right so I've gone from 3.5 1.1v to 4.0 uncore and gone for 1.23v Reason 1.23v is I tried lower and got a couple of shut downs on boot. Literally, complete shut down. No safe mode OC failure error on firing up again. Really not sure what the crack with that is. Just running AID64 but seems stable on offset here. Maybe you just have a chip with fairly poor cache


I'm a bit confused on what you're saying.

Offset cache works perfectly up to 0.5V, but adaptive does not. Adaptive is not applying the proper voltages set in the bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Oh, so you're just having issues with adaptive? I thought you weren't able to get anything stable with offset either


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh, so you're just having issues with adaptive? I thought you weren't able to get anything stable with offset either


That was tistou77, not me.


----------



## inuh

Problems, problems, problems;
Rampage V Extreme
Xeon E5-2630v3
F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1)
Asus Gtx 690
Creative Zxr
Vertex 4
Pioneer Optical Driver
Avermedia HD Capture was installed on motherboard;
First startBIOS(0603) Q-Code 53 (Memory initialization error);
Removing/replacing rams; able to get into BIOS but rams were not recognized (Total memory: 16 Mb)
Since rams are not listed in manual but listed in QVL(which was updated later than manual) and 0706 is the one which is updated last, I have tried update the BIOS. Attempting to update via Dos, everything went fine on DOS but when computer rebooted itself I had waited 30-45 mins since it was saying "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" but after half an hour I powered off pc by manually since clearly it stuck. Then powered on the system it didnt displayed anything, after 10-15 sec it rebooted and same "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" again it stuck for 5-10 minutes so I powered off and on manually, this time Q-Code 04 showed up and waiting 10-15 it rebooted itself, same cycle for 3-4 times. I have removed Zxr and HD capture but left 4 slot rams to see if its due to PCI slots, but still same.
So what should I do now?
Fist step will be removing 3 sticks and testing each stick.
Question; Did I damaged BIOS1 chip? Can I reset it by Clear CMOS and turn back to 0603 or is it gone for ever? If its not gone I will try USB BIOS Flashback that is with ROG connect button?
Any comment will be appreciated, I am looking forward especially for Raja's help since he is the offical person.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Problems, problems, problems;
> Rampage V Extreme
> Xeon E5-2630v3
> F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1)
> Asus Gtx 690
> Creative Zxr
> Vertex 4
> Pioner Optical Driver
> Avermedia HD Capture was installed on motherboard;
> First startBIOS(0603) Q-Code 53 (Memory initialization error);
> Removing/replacing rams; able to get into BIOS but rams were not recognized (Total memory: 16 Mb)
> Since rams are not listed in manual but listed in QVL(which was updated later than manual) and 0706 is the one which is updated last, I have tried update the BIOS. Attempting to update via Dos, everything went fine on DOS but when computer rebooted itself I had waited 30-45 mins since it was saying "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" but after half an hour I powered off pc by manually since clearly it stuck. Then powered on the system it didnt displayed anything, after 10-15 sec it rebooted and same "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" again it stuck for 5-10 minutes so I powered off and on manually, this time Q-Code 04 showed up and waiting 10-15 it rebooted itself, same cycle for 3-4 times. I have removed Zxr and HD capture but left 4 slot rams to see if its due to PCI slots, but still same.
> So what should I do now?
> Fist step will be removing 3 sticks and testing each stick.
> Question; Did I damaged BIOS1 chip? Can I reset it by Clear CMOS and turn back to 0603 or is it gone for ever? If its not gone I will try USB BIOS Flashback that is with ROG connect button?
> Any comment will be appreciated, I am looking forward especially for Raja's help since he is the offical person.


I recommend booting bios 2, and if that works, then you might have an issue with bios 1, and if that's the case you can copy bios 2 to bios 1, within the bios itself. there is a button on the bottom right corner of the motherboard that will let you manual switch to bios 2, If you cant boot, then I recommend USB flashback via the connect button on the back of the I/O panel.

Try using the latest bios too, 0801 its on the front page of this thread.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Problems, problems, problems;
> Rampage V Extreme
> Xeon E5-2630v3
> F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1)
> Asus Gtx 690
> Creative Zxr
> Vertex 4
> Pioner Optical Driver
> Avermedia HD Capture was installed on motherboard;
> First startBIOS(0603) Q-Code 53 (Memory initialization error);
> Removing/replacing rams; able to get into BIOS but rams were not recognized (Total memory: 16 Mb)
> Since rams are not listed in manual but listed in QVL(which was updated later than manual) and 0706 is the one which is updated last, I have tried update the BIOS. Attempting to update via Dos, everything went fine on DOS but when computer rebooted itself I had waited 30-45 mins since it was saying "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" but after half an hour I powered off pc by manually since clearly it stuck. Then powered on the system it didnt displayed anything, after 10-15 sec it rebooted and same "Updating BIOS, do not power off etc" again it stuck for 5-10 minutes so I powered off and on manually, this time Q-Code 04 showed up and waiting 10-15 it rebooted itself, same cycle for 3-4 times. I have removed Zxr and HD capture but left 4 slot rams to see if its due to PCI slots, but still same.
> So what should I do now?
> Fist step will be removing 3 sticks and testing each stick.
> Question; Did I damaged BIOS1 chip? Can I reset it by Clear CMOS and turn back to 0603 or is it gone for ever? If its not gone I will try USB BIOS Flashback that is with ROG connect button?
> Any comment will be appreciated, I am looking forward especially for Raja's help since he is the offical person.


Hello

What is meant by "rams were not recognized"? If none of the memory was detected you would not have been able to boot into the UEFI. Using USB BIOS Flashback flash to version 0801. If you are not able to successfully flash follow the instructions in the motherboard's manual and flash BIOS 2 to BIOS 1.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That was tistou77, not me.


oh.. Oh yeah.

Look, I'm not well today. lol


----------



## inuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What is meant by "rams were not recognized"? If none of the memory was detected you would not have been able to boot into the UEFI. Using USB BIOS Flashback flash to version 0801. If you are not able to successfully flash follow the instructions in the motherboard's manual and flash BIOS 2 to BIOS 1.


As I said total memory was displayed as 16 Mb, I think that means rams were not recognized, doesnt it?
As we all agreed most wise step is flashing new BIOS via USB BIOS Flashback to 0801.
@kossiewossie BIOS 2 is the same default BIOS 1 which was not working, thanks for the advice about 0801.
I could see how to flash BIOS 2 to BIOS 1 (you are not talking about switching between BIOSs right?) in manual could you please say page number?

Thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh, so you're just having issues with adaptive? I thought you weren't able to get anything stable with offset either


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That was tistou77, not me.


yes, it's me who can not be stable with the "CPU Cache" to Offset Mode (Vcore in Adaptive Mode)


----------



## Marvey

Hi

I need help from a expert please, i just bought last week a ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME V + i7-5960x + RAM CRUCIAL 2133 8GB total 64gb (8 dimms) the problema is i made a auto overclock to 4.4ghz (i am a newbie) but when i start working hard with the cpu ( i am a 3d arch viz guy doing 3d renders all the time) i just got blue screens, i tried to reduce the overclock to 4.2 and same problema... here is one of the blue screens message " The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffe0019d459028, 0x00000000bf800000, 0x0000000000000124). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 102114-21515-01." i was not expecting one "auto" overclock will crash my system since it is the owne board who do it. my other machine i7-4930k never got such problems. anyway one can help me please? i tried to update the bios and firmware without sucess.
thank you


----------



## Silent Scone

Raja...

So much hate for you.

2x 8 instance with 75% memory to 600% fine.

First attempt at 16 instances 90% memory came back to a 0x000000f7 lol


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> They aren't all set to the same multiplier. It would be expected with a program only stressing 1 thread, the CPU would attempt to clock at 10GHZ, resulting in a crash. Instead, windows never goes above 4.5GHZ.


What I meant was, that besides typing in all the multipliers you also have to set the option '*CPU Core Ratio*' to '*Per Core*' and not to '_Sync all Cores_'. Also Turbo have to be enabled, but I guess you already did that.


----------



## Breit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marvey*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I need help from a expert please, i just bought last week a ASUS RAMPAGE EXTREME V + i7-5960x + RAM CRUCIAL 2133 8GB total 64gb (8 dimms) the problema is i made a auto overclock to 4.4ghz (i am a newbie) but when i start working hard with the cpu ( i am a 3d arch viz guy doing 3d renders all the time) i just got blue screens, i tried to reduce the overclock to 4.2 and same problema... here is one of the blue screens message " The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffe0019d459028, 0x00000000bf800000, 0x0000000000000124). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 102114-21515-01." i was not expecting one "auto" overclock will crash my system since it is the owne board who do it. my other machine i7-4930k never got such problems. anyway one can help me please? i tried to update the bios and firmware without sucess.
> thank you


BSOD Code with 0x124 sounds like you overclocked your memory system without giving it enough voltage. At what frequency does your RAM run when you auto-overclock it to 4.2GHz/4.4GHz? Also 8 DIMMs is a lot for the IMC, maybe upping VCCSA a bit may help?


----------



## centvalny

Ram tests bios 0801



http://imgur.com/JTRIfdn





http://imgur.com/xAdrvMP





http://imgur.com/xQDQ7El


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja...
> 
> So much hate for you.
> 
> 2x 8 instance with 75% memory to 600% fine.
> 
> First attempt at 16 instances 90% memory came back to a 0x000000f7 lol


Hello

Memtest configured like that will really weed out any memory errors. Be sure you have active cooling over the memory when doing this.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Ram tests bios 0801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JTRIfdn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xAdrvMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xQDQ7El


As torturous as Pi is, lets now see if it passes post with the same settings.


----------



## AdamK47

Is there a reason why Asus chose to default the max temperature limit before throttle to 105°C on the 5960X over the default of 89°C? Was Intel too conservative with their value and Asus knew better?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memtest configured like that will really weed out any memory errors. Be sure you have active cooling over the memory when doing this.


I've had to increase my VCCSA to 1.032v up from a previously seemingly stable 0.98v to accomodate and need to rerun it later (passed 300% but BSOD afterward @ 1.016v). At 0.98v it was constantly crashing the display drivers.

The top rad and exhaust draw hot air away, temps seem fine but will keep an eye.



To all of you with fancy pants tight 3200 using command rate 1, try running 16 instances or else claims of stability are futile


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've had to increase my VCCSA to 1.032v up from a previously seemingly stable 0.98v to accomodate and need to rerun it later (passed 300% but BSOD afterward @ 1.016v). At 0.98v it was constantly crashing the display drivers.
> 
> The top rad and exhaust draw hot air away, temps seem fine but will keep an eye.
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you with fancy pants tight 3200 using command rate 1, try running 16 instances or else claims of stability are futile


Hello

I've never had an issue with the ram running Memtest For Windows. I have destroyed some using the bootable version though so I always actively cool the ram now. I have a screenshot of 16 instances at 3200MHz, 16-18-18-1T, 1.33V memory voltage and less than 1.0V VCCSA. I'll try to post it later. A bat file can be used to launch 16 instances if using the pro version of Memtest For Windows. I'll also post it. Will just need to use find and replace to set the amount of memory you wish to use.


----------



## Silent Scone

well I'm 100% not able to run less than 1v VCCSA for 3000 C16-15-15-32-CR1 @ 1.35v

But I don't really rate this kit and every CPU is obviously different


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> well I'm 100% not able to run less than 1v VCCSA for 3000 C16-15-15-32-CR1 @ 1.35v
> 
> But I don't really rate this kit and every CPU is obviously different


Hello

Memory speeds/timings are very dependent on the CPU's IMC. My CPU is crap for CPU/cache speed but has a really strong IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is what concerns me about rushing out and buying another kit to ramp up. Initially a lot of the press was that these speeds are typical (3000, 3200) and easily achievable for most if not all CPU. As it transpires that isn't the case and in actual fact boards without the OC-socket struggle to achieve these speeds at all


----------



## Praz

Hello

Without multiple components to test with it's difficult to know what the capability of each component is. For most people though the costs associated with this platform precludes doing this. I remember back when Sandy Bridge was released and I was a bit crazier I bought more than 20 CPUs before I found two that would run 24/7 stable at 5.2GHz and high memory speeds.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Without multiple components to test with it's difficult to know what the capability of each component is. For most people though the costs associated with this platform precludes doing this. I remember back when Sandy Bridge was released and I was a bit crazier I bought more than 20 CPUs before I found two that would run 24/7 stable at 5.2GHz and high memory speeds.


CPU core is very good on this one but cache isn't. Does cache not scale similarly to a degree as core or not?

Must admit I've been quite lucky with cpu. This one will do 4.8 at 1.4v and my 4960 would do 4.8 at around the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Is there a reason why Asus chose to default the max temperature limit before throttle to 105°C on the 5960X over the default of 89°C? Was Intel too conservative with their value and Asus knew better?


I set TJmax to 85C in bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've had to increase my VCCSA to 1.032v up from a previously seemingly stable 0.98v to accomodate and need to rerun it later (passed 300% but BSOD afterward @ 1.016v). At 0.98v it was constantly crashing the display drivers.
> The top rad and exhaust draw hot air away, temps seem fine but will keep an eye.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you with fancy pants tight 3200 using command rate 1, try running 16 instances or else claims of stability are futile


lol - i did once, too boring to open 16 instances.







I emailed the guys at HCI when I paid for the pro version, their reply was, 8 instances will find the instability, just takes longer. I then asked... "twice as long" ... answer was... a definite "maybe".








with 16 instances, I'm betting it's cache stability at play.

And as Praz noted, with 16x the temp probe on the ram stick closest to the IO shield got warmer than I like to see...

just playing with 125 :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Without multiple components to test with it's difficult to know what the capability of each component is. For most people though the costs associated with this platform precludes doing this. I remember back when Sandy Bridge was released and I was a bit crazier *I bought more than 20 CPUs before I found two that would run 24/7 stable at 5.2GHz* and high memory speeds.


You ARE a Bro with the affliction !!















{where'd you find the cure







}


----------



## kossiewossie

New bios.

bios 0802 from Shammy


----------



## Silent Scone

increasing VCCSA offset is improving the cycle time so I don't think it's cache stability.

What _is_ the stock cache voltage out of interest?

Both Praz and Raja recommend 16 instances so that's what I'll use







. I'm only at 1.35v VDIMM so I doubt I'll run into any real temp problems with good airflow


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> increasing VCCSA offset is improving the cycle time so I don't think it's cache stability.
> 
> What _is_ the stock cache voltage out of interest?
> 
> Both Praz and Raja recommend 16 instances so that's what I'll use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm only at 1.35v VDIMM so I doubt I'll run into any real temp problems with good airflow


Stock cache voltage is around 0.85v to 1v depending on the processor. Run it at stock and see for yourself.


----------



## Silent Scone

Can't right now, I'm being cheeky


----------



## tuxmask75

Any news on a Xonar essence STX fix or workaround ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> Any news on a Xonar essence STX fix or workaround ?


Hello

Has been fixed since the release of 0801 UEFI.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Has been fixed since the release of 0801 UEFI.


what bout 802 here is that credible release ? who's shammy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> New bios.
> 
> bios 0802 from Shammy


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxmask75*
> 
> what bout 802 here is that credible release ? who's shammy?


Hello

Shammy designed the R5E. I have found no real difference between 0801 and 0802 as far as CPU, cache or memory speeds are concerned with any of the straps.


----------



## tuxmask75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> New bios.
> 
> bios 0802 from Shammy


Cool ! many thanks to Shammy for this beautiful board!
and now its complete with proper sound !


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I set TJmax to 85C in bios.


I have mine lowered from 105C as well. I was more curious to know why Asus sets it to 105C by default.


----------



## Jpmboy

With a little help/encouragement from Praz, setting up a DPF as an external system monitor is teeets.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys, what are the actual downsides of using an m2 ssd?? i read that some usb ports will be disabled or something like that...

i dont know if going for a m2 ssd will be worth it as i already own a ssd, a corsair force gt... and also.... my sound card is a sound blaster z, obviously pci-e... will it be ok if i plug it to the black pci-e slot and NOT having any usb ports disabled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys, what are the actual downsides of using an m2 ssd?? i read that some usb ports will be disabled or something like that...
> 
> i dont know if going for a m2 ssd will be worth it as i already own a ssd, a corsair force gt... and also.... my sound card is a sound blaster z, obviously pci-e... will it be ok if i plug it to the black pci-e slot and NOT having any usb ports disabled?


haven't found a downside yet and been running one as my system drive since firsst start on the R5E. I think the PCIE slot goes x2 with an M.2 drive in the slot. All usb ports working so far...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tried several voltages (CPU Cache), without success ....
> And with the Offset Mode, the voltage of the "CPU Cache" does not vary really
> 
> I tested Adaptive Mode, and it's the same, not stable (but it's normal, I believe)


Hello

I managed to be stable for the "CPU Cache" and Offest Mode (4400) with AIDA64, I will test with RealBench
But for 4500, it's really hard

In Manual Mode, it is stable (with this voltages in load)



But with the Offset Mode, I have error messages, "Hardware Failure" (with this voltage in load)



VCCSA can help with offest Mode?
Related to the uncore or just the RAM (I can not remember)

Thanks


----------



## mirkoj

Guys need a bit of advice here please.
Just run into some scaling with sli but what interested me is power consumption for 4-way sli 980



Ok is this really possible?
Thsi means I can easily use corsair ax1200i power suply with:

rampage v extreme
5960x
corsair dominator platinum 32gb ram 2666
512gb samsung 850 pro
900d case with bunch of fans (6 or some more)

Without problem??
I mean image means that but is it true ?









If so it would be great news as I can get that PSU rigth in time together with ram next week, and 1500 version is nowhere to be find plus a lto me expensive too


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Guys need a bit of advice here please.
> Just run into some scaling with sli but what interested me is power consumption for 4-way sli 980
> 
> Ok is this really possible?
> Thsi means I can easily use corsair ax1200i power suply with:
> 
> rampage v extreme
> 5960x
> corsair dominator platinum 32gb ram 2666
> 512gb samsung 850 pro
> 900d case with bunch of fans (6 or some more)
> 
> Without problem??
> I mean image means that but is it true ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so it would be great news as I can get that PSU rigth in time together with ram next week, and 1500 version is nowhere to be find plus a lto me expensive too


With my setup (5960X @ 4.7GHz, two GTX 980s @1.5GHz, four HDDs, 13 case fans, pump, etc) I pull ~800 watts max under maximum load. 425 watts stressing the CPU only. 1200 would be perfect for four.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Guys need a bit of advice here please.
> Just run into some scaling with sli but what interested me is power consumption for 4-way sli 980
> 
> 
> 
> Ok is this really possible?
> Thsi means I can easily use corsair ax1200i power suply with:
> 
> rampage v extreme
> 5960x
> corsair dominator platinum 32gb ram 2666
> 512gb samsung 850 pro
> 900d case with bunch of fans (6 or some more)
> 
> Without problem??
> I mean image means that but is it true ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so it would be great news as I can get that PSU rigth in time together with ram next week, and 1500 version is nowhere to be find plus a lto me expensive too


This is what I get in Firestrike Extreme with my 5960X at 4GHz and four EVGA SC 980s near stock speeds (max power level set in MSI Afterburner).


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Guys need a bit of advice here please.
> Just run into some scaling with sli but what interested me is power consumption for 4-way sli 980
> 
> 
> 
> Ok is this really possible?
> Thsi means I can easily use corsair ax1200i power suply with:
> 
> rampage v extreme
> 5960x
> corsair dominator platinum 32gb ram 2666
> 512gb samsung 850 pro
> 900d case with bunch of fans (6 or some more)
> 
> Without problem??
> I mean image means that but is it true ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so it would be great news as I can get that PSU rigth in time together with ram next week, and 1500 version is nowhere to be find plus a lto me expensive too


With my setup

5960x @ 4.5ghz
corsair dominator platinum 16gb @ 3200
2x 512 850 PRO
4x WD Black HDD
3x TRI SLI titan blacks
18x Fans
2 x pumps at 40w each

and my computer total draws 1100 - 1180W everything maxed out using OCCT power supply stress test . but to be on the safe side, I'm using AX1500i

the Titan Blacks draw a lot more power than the 980s, so just a reference to go by if that helps!


----------



## MerkageTurk

hey everyone

i just ordered my rampage v through amazon.


----------



## mirkoj

That is fantastic news. I will keep 4 titans in my 1st rig with 1500W and geting 1200 for new one. 3 980s are on the way and 4th one willa rive soon as well.
i was waiting for corsair ax1500i PSu but tey have no idea when it willa ctualy be available but ax1200i is there already so arriving next week with RAM and GPus







finally to get baby up and running









Here she is waiting:


----------



## broncogr

Hey guys,
I managed to solve the issue with my failing raid arrays after clear cmos.
Check the thread in rog forum: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I managed to solve the issue with my failing raid arrays after clear cmos.
> Check the thread in rog forum: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?52699-Lost-Raid-0-array-after-setting-BIOS-to-default


that's great you managed to solve it, but sadly my sata cables are hidden behind my watercooling loop, so makes it very difficult to change sata ports.. and flashing to bios 0802 didn't fix my issue, both my raids where broken after the flash.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> that's great you managed to solve it, but sadly my sata cables are hidden behind my watercooling loop, so makes it very difficult to change sata ports.. and flashing to bios 0802 didn't fix my issue, both my raids where broken after the flash.


Just try to change 1 sata port from the failing array, swap it with a raid enabled port from something else.
I wonder if the issue occurred because I had both of my arrays already setup from my previous build and plugged both of them in before the board's first boot...
Both of them failed that first time but subsequently only the 850 pro array was failing.
Maybe there was some corruption-misconfiguration in the nvram that never cleared despite my numerous attempts that swapping the port and back finally cleared it


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> With my setup
> 
> 5960x @ 4.5ghz
> corsair dominator platinum 16gb @ 3200
> 2x 512 850 PRO
> 4x WD Black HDD
> 3x TRI SLI titan blacks
> 18x Fans
> 2 x pumps at 40w each
> 
> and my computer total draws 1100 - 1180W everything maxed out using OCCT power supply stress test . but to be on the safe side, I'm using AX1500i
> 
> the Titan Blacks draw a lot more power than the 980s, so just a reference to go by if that helps!


Hello,

Which version of Corsair Link did you install?
The last one is not working with my AX1200i on the R5E.

Thanks.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> With my setup
> 
> 5960x @ 4.5ghz
> corsair dominator platinum 16gb @ 3200
> 2x 512 850 PRO
> 4x WD Black HDD
> 3x TRI SLI titan blacks
> 18x Fans
> 2 x pumps at 40w each
> 
> and my computer total draws 1100 - 1180W everything maxed out using OCCT power supply stress test . but to be on the safe side, I'm using AX1500i
> 
> the Titan Blacks draw a lot more power than the 980s, so just a reference to go by if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Which version of Corsair Link did you install?
> The last one is not working with my AX1200i on the R5E.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Im using this version here

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=118618


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Im using this version here
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=118618


Used the same version w/ my 1500i and R5E. Works... although I did uninstall it.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With a little help/encouragement from Praz, setting up a DPF as an external system monitor is teeets.


Very interesting setup you have there







is that just a desk setup for benching?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Very interesting setup you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that just a desk setup for benching?


eh, I do bench with it... but also split work/daily with another rig.

and doubles as a fly tying bench too!


----------



## FaStVtEc

Whats's different with bios 0802?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, I do bench with it... but also split work/daily with another rig.
> 
> and doubles as a fly tying bench too!


Sweet







I had to ask because that monitor is huge and the desk is not! haha


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaStVtEc*
> 
> Whats's different with bios 0802?


some minor DRAM changes to address issues that some users were seeing with 0801


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to ask because that monitor is huge and the desk is not! haha


50" 4k I imported early last year (piggy-backed on a pallet of the things an FX company brought in)


----------



## AdamK47

How much System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) is too much? I've been successful in getting DDR4 3200 stable at 1.35V, but it requires 1.15V VCCSA for the IMC. I tried 1.10V, but one time out of over half a dozen cold boot tests I locked on QCode B6. Tried several cold and warm boots with 1.15V and that seems to take care of it... so far.

When I was using a Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1, it would automatically set the VCCSA offset to +0.46V if I was running DDR4 2800 using the XMP profile. This is right over 1.25V total.


----------



## [email protected]

Boards without OC socket will need more vccsa to compensate - eventually running out of margin.

No ill effects of 1.15v noted in my testing to date.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> How much System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) is too much? I've been successful in getting DDR4 3200 stable at 1.35V, but it requires 1.15V VCCSA for the IMC. I tried 1.10V, but one time out of over half a dozen cold boot tests I locked on QCode B6. Tried several cold and warm boots with 1.15V and that seems to take care of it... so far.
> 
> When I was using a Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1, it would automatically set the VCCSA offset to +0.46V if I was running DDR4 2800 using the XMP profile. This is right over 1.25V total.


Hello

1.150 VCCSA should be ok. What are your primary memory timings at 3200 stable? Other boards have issues with ram speed of 2800 and greater so use a brute force approach with voltage to attempt those speeds.


----------



## AdamK47

This was with the XMP profile 2 timings of 16-18-18-39-2T. Ran LinX with 14GB allocated and 8 threads affinity locked for 9 hours no problem last night. Kicked off another test before leaving for work today. Memory still at 3200, but the timings lowered to 15-16-16-36-1T. I tried 4 or 5 cold boot starts before running the test and the PC started just fine with all 16GB of memory. Tonight, if this test is sucessful, I'm going to power the system off for a couple hours and attempt another cold boot. I'm hoping it doesn't lock on code B6.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If you end up at 3200/CAS 16 moving to 3000/CAS 15 will offer similar performance with likely lower VCCSA voltageneeded.


----------



## AdamK47

I'm not all that affraid of running VCCSA @ 1.15V. I'm not sure just how different VCCSA plays a role with the IMC using the Asus OC socket vs. the standard socket on the Gigabyte board I used before. I do know that my Gigabyte board applied over 1.25V VCCSA by default when using the DDR4 2800 XMP profile.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not all that affraid of running VCCSA @ 1.15V. I'm not sure just how different VCCSA plays a role with the IMC using the Asus OC socket vs. the standard socket on the Gigabyte board I used before. I do know that my Gigabyte board applied over 1.25V VCSSA by default when using the DDR4 2800 XMP profile.


If that's a question you wont get a complete answer to as it would require giving away oc socket info.

Without OC socket, speeds over ddr4-2800 can be difficult. That's why the auto rules on those boards need to be so aggressive.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not all that affraid of running VCCSA @ 1.15V. I'm not sure just how different VCCSA plays a role with the IMC using the Asus OC socket vs. the standard socket on the Gigabyte board I used before. I do know that my Gigabyte board applied over 1.25V VCCSA by default when using the DDR4 2800 XMP profile.


Hello

As I previously wrote without the OC Socket a brute force solution is needed to attempt to match ASUS memory speeds. That's about as much of an explanation that can be given.


----------



## AdamK47

Gotcha. I just figured if my Gigabyte board was so over aggressive with 1.25+V, then I shouldn't be all that worried with 1.15V with the Asus board.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I want to buy a asus board probably this one but im kinda worried about there support problems and reliability and build quality


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I want to buy a asus board probably this one but im kinda worried about there support problems and reliability and build quality


lol - anything else got you worried?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - anything else got you worried?


lolz


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I want to buy a asus board probably this one but im kinda worried about there support problems and reliability and build quality


8 asus motherboards in the past 4 years, not a single issue, that cant be luck!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I want to buy a asus board probably this one but im kinda worried about there support problems and reliability and build quality


Your statement can be applied to almost anything you will buy. Good luck trying to get reps that are more active on forums than ASUS.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Had purchased an X99 Classified. It got lost in the mail, and I am not excited about the lack of support from (not saying a word other than, Bios released with these updates, then going completely silent again).

As soon as my refund comes in, I am buying a RVE off of Amazon. I can not wait to start overclocking on x99. I will be using an x99 Micro that just showed up for testing out all of the hardware I currently own.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Your statement can be applied to almost anything you will buy. Good luck trying to get reps that are more active on forums than ASUS.


+11,111,111


----------



## AdamK47

The test I kicked off yesterday for DDR4 @ 3200 with 15-16-16-36-1T timings failed. I supposed I was asking too much of the memory and memory controller with 1T at that speed. Kicked off another test to confirm 3200 with 16-18-18-39-2T timings were stable. LinX with 8 threads affinity locked to each core and 12GB of memory allocated. I also kicked off a verification of a 3.8TB Acronis backup at the same time just because I needed to and because... well, why not? I stopped the test after 9 and 1/2 hours and Acronis passed. I'll run 16 instances of HCI MemTest tonight just to make sure.

It does appear to be memory training at POST that's the hardest test to pass. I've tried a combination of warm and cold boots with fast boot disabed and memory training set to enabled. Did this about a dozen and 1/2 times and each time the system passed POST and showed all 16GB of memory. Still need to do the long duration system shut down to see if it will pass POST after being off for hours. The most time in between shut down and cold boot I tested yesterday was around 30 minutes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The test I kicked off yesterday for DDR4 @ 3200 with 15-16-16-36-1T timings failed. I supposed I was asking too much of the memory and memory controller with 1T at that speed. Kicked off another test to confirm 3200 with 16-18-18-39-2T timings were stable. LinX with 8 threads affinity locked to each core and 12GB of memory allocated. I also kicked off a verification of a 3.8TB Acronis backup at the same time just because I needed to and because... well, why not? I stopped the test after 9 and 1/2 hours and Acronis passed. *I'll run 16 instances of HCI MemTest tonight just to make sure.*
> 
> It does appear to be memory training at POST that's the hardest test to pass. I've tried a combination of warm and cold boots with fast boot disabed and memory training set to enabled. Did this about a dozen and 1/2 times and each time the system passed POST and showed all 16GB of memory. Still need to do the long duration system shut down to see if it will pass POST after being off for hours. The most time in between shut down and cold boot I tested yesterday was around 30 minutes.


this will reveal any instability.









... shut off the PSU for a "true" cold boot test.


----------



## AdamK47

Yep, did that twice yesterday. Shut the PC down and flipped the power switch on the power supply. Left the system off for a few minutes, flipped the switch back on, and then powered the system up. It went through a few more QCodes and then booted fine.


----------



## MerkageTurk

My order from Amazon regarding the rampage v is still not in stock arrrrghh


----------



## inuh

Hi, updates;
1. Flashed 0802 over Usb Bios Flashback
2.It stucked again in "BIOS is updating do not power off etc.etc." waited for 5-10 min, not helping.
3.Restarted system to re-initiate update process, this time stucked at 04 error code; PCH initialization before microcode loading

The problem occurs since it is Xeon processor which supports 1866 Mhz, but rams are working at 3000 Mhz at default, I need to lower them to 2133 to solve the problem but I cant get to BIOS, I will try BIOS 2 but it doesnt make sense why I cant update BIOS even if CPU and Ram conflict.

Raja looking for your help here.

Edit: Switched to BIOS 2 (0603) everything seems normal 4000Mb with one stick @ 1866-7 MHZ, even it was ok at first boot (BIOS1 0603) but my super clever brother told me 16 mb when it was actually 16000 Mb. So problem now is why I cant update BIOS?

Edit2: Switched back to BIOS1 tried to turn back to 0603 with USB BIOS Flashback, success! Tried to update to 0802 by EZ Flash 2 it completes updating and restarts but again it stucks at same screen "BIOS is updating etc. et.c" am I doing something wrong why I cant update BIOS?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Hi, updates;
> 1. Flashed 0802 over Usb Bios Flashback
> 2.It stucked again in "BIOS is updating do not power off etc.etc." waited for 5-10 min, not helping.
> 3.Restarted system to re-initiate update process, this time stucked at 04 error code; PCH initialization before microcode loading
> 
> The problem occurs since it is Xeon processor which supports 1866 Mhz, but rams are working at 3000 Mhz at default, I need to lower them to 2133 to solve the problem but I cant get to BIOS, I will try BIOS 2 but it doesnt make sense why I cant update BIOS even if CPU and Ram conflict.
> 
> Raja looking for your help here.
> 
> Edit: Switched to BIOS 2 (0603) everything seems normal, even it was ok at first boot (BIOS1 0603) but my super cleaver brother told me 16 mb when it was actually 16000 Mb. So problem now is why I cant update BIOS?


Hello

Sounds like some firmware corruption with BIOS 1. If so depending what blocks are corrupted USB BIOS Flashback will not be able to fix it. Try flashing BIOS 2 to BIOS 1. This procedure can be found in the motherboard's manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Hi, updates;
> 1. Flashed 0802 over Usb Bios Flashback
> 2.It stucked again in "BIOS is updating do not power off etc.etc." waited for 5-10 min, not helping.
> 3.Restarted system to re-initiate update process, this time stucked at 04 error code; PCH initialization before microcode loading
> 
> The problem occurs since it is Xeon processor which supports 1866 Mhz, but rams are working at 3000 Mhz at default, I need to lower them to 2133 to solve the problem but I cant get to BIOS, I will try BIOS 2 but it doesnt make sense why I cant update BIOS even if CPU and Ram conflict.
> 
> Raja looking for your help here.
> 
> Edit: Switched to BIOS 2 (0603) everything seems normal 4000Mb with one stick @ 1866-7 MHZ, even it was ok at first boot (BIOS1 0603) but my super clever brother told me 16 mb when it was actually 16000 Mb. So problem now is why I cant update BIOS?
> 
> Edit2: Switched back to BIOS1 tried to turn back to 0603 with USB BIOS Flashback, success! Tried to update to 0802 by EZ Flash 2 it completes updating and restarts but again it stucks at same screen "BIOS is updating etc. et.c" am I doing something wrong why I cant update BIOS?


Please fill out rig builder (link in my sig) so helpful folks know what kit you're working with.


----------



## inuh

Hi I edited my mesage while you writing this message, I was able to downgrade it(BIOS) to 0603 with USB flashback, but I cant update it to 0802 with flashback or with Ez Flash 2, when it reboots it stucks.


----------



## inuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please fill out rig builder (link in my sig) so helpful folks know what kit you're working with.


Hi, I have already informed you guys in previous pages, but some may not see it so here again;
Rampage V Extreme
Xeon E5-2630v3
F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1) (Using only 1 stick for update)
Asus Gtx 690
Creative Zxr (Removed while updating)
Vertex 4
Pioneer Optical Driver
Avermedia HD Capture (Removed while updating)
was installed on motherboard;


----------



## Jpmboy

no shock&awe, but here's a very solid modest ram clock and settings:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Hi, I have already informed you guys in previous pages, but some may not see it so here again;
> Rampage V Extreme
> Xeon E5-2630v3
> F4-3000C15Q-16GRR (A1 B1 C1 D1) (Using only 1 stick for update)
> Asus Gtx 690
> Creative Zxr (Removed while updating)
> Vertex 4
> Pioneer Optical Driver
> Avermedia HD Capture (Removed while updating)
> was installed on motherboard;


Don't expect anyone to scroll back and try to find you specific gear... make it easy for people to help if they can.


----------



## inuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't expect anyone to scroll back and try to find you specific gear... make it easy for people to help if they can.


Done.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Done.


thanks Bro! I think your question is best answered by Raja or Praz.


----------



## Mydog

Damn








I was going to try GTX 980 Tri-SLI in slot 1, 3(the black one) and 4 as I did on R4E but it doesn't work on R5E as the black number 3 aren't connected to nr 2 slot









Anyone know if I can do 1, 2 and four? my third GTX 980 is the Zotac Extreme AMP edition and it's to big to be in first or third position


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try GTX 980 Tri-SLI in slot 1, 3(the black one) and 4 as I did on R4E but it doesn't work on R5E as the black number 3 aren't connected to nr 2 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can do 1, 2 and four? my third GTX 980 is the Zotac Extreme AMP edition and it's to big to be in first or third position


By the "black number 3" do you mean the PCIE4-1 slot? If so, You are correct you don't want to use this. Per the book, you should be using :

PCIE X16_1
PCIE X8_2
PCIE X16/X8_3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try GTX 980 Tri-SLI in slot 1, 3(the black one) and 4 as I did on R4E but it doesn't work on R5E as the black number 3 aren't connected to nr 2 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if I can do 1, 2 and four? my third GTX 980 is the Zotac Extreme AMP edition and it's to big to be in first or third position


hey bro - I was going to pick up one of those amp extremes... tell me about it. any good?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> By the "black number 3" do you mean the PCIE4-1 slot? If so, You are correct you don't want to use this. Per the book, you should be using :
> 
> PCIE X16_1
> PCIE X8_2
> PCIE X16/X8_3


Yeah, I had it all assembled and fired up before I realized it's not possible to use the black PCIE-4 slot, on R4E it was linked with PCIE-2 and so you got 16x-16x-8x. Not to mention the one slot space between the GPU's, I even got a special three-way SLI bridge for that kind of setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - I was going to pick up one of those amp extremes... tell me about it. any good?


Zotac GTX 980 Extreme Amp edition

What's good - very good cooler, best I've tested so far, 1.29 vcore and fans at 100% temps at low 50 C's during FS and almost no sound at all.

Problem one - you can only use one at a time on R5E as each card has an micro-USB to USB-9 pin that needs to be connected with the mobo.

Problem two - you've got to use their FireStorm software run as an Admin to OC and it's not good at all, 6-7 steps to set a clock, voltage etc. Afterburner don't work neither do PercisionX

Problem three- the card is huge, takes two and a half slot almost, I had a lot of problems getting it into PCIE-1 slot on R5E

So no one can answer me if I can run three GPU in PCIE-1, PCIE-2 and PCIE-4??

Well then there's only one way to find out, try


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yeah, I had it all assembled and fired up before I realized it's not possible to use the black PCIE-4 slot, on R4E it was linked with PCIE-2 and so you got 16x-16x-8x. Not to mention the one slot space between the GPU's, I even got a special three-way SLI bridge for that kind of setup.
> Zotac GTX 980 Extreme Amp edition
> 
> What's good - very good cooler, best I've tested so far, 1.29 vcore and fans at 100% temps at low 50 C's during FS and almost no sound at all.
> 
> Problem one - you can only use one at a time on R5E as each card has an micro-USB to USB-9 pin that needs to be connected with the mobo.
> 
> Problem two - you've got to use their FireStorm software run as an Admin to OC and it's not good at all, 6-7 steps to set a clock, voltage etc. Afterburner don't work neither do PercisionX
> 
> Problem three- the card is huge, takes two and a half slot almost, I had a lot of problems getting it into PCIE-1 slot on R5E
> 
> So no one can answer me if I can run three GPU in PCIE-1, PCIE-2 and PCIE-4??
> 
> Well then there's only one way to find out, try


Thanks Bro. I ordered it yesterday, then cancelled after reading about the limp OC software. But very sharp looking card with a good base clock.








regarding 1/2/4 tri-sli... never tried, should work tho, right?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Hi I edited my mesage while you writing this message, I was able to downgrade it(BIOS) to 0603 with USB flashback, but I cant update it to 0802 with flashback or with Ez Flash 2, when it reboots it stucks.


Is the drive with the bios formatted to FAT32 ?


----------



## inuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Is the drive with the bios formatted to FAT32 ?


Of course it is otherwise any updating method couldnt detect or locate bios files.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inuh*
> 
> Of course it is otherwise any updating method couldnt detect or locate bios files.


EZ Flash 2 lets me locate the bios files on a NTFS partition within Bios that is why I asked if you were using FAT32 on a removable drive.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

As I've heard the latest hardware revision of ASUS x99e-ws is 1.01. Can you tell what is latest H/W revision of RVE?


----------



## tistou77

EZ Flash does not see all the folders on the C:\ (UEFI)
For example, the User folder is not present


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> EZ Flash does not see all the folders on the C:\ (UEFI)
> For example, the User folder is not present


Yes but it can see the file in the C:\ drives main directory.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yes but it can see the file in the C:\ drives main directory.


Yes, of course


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes, of course


Hopefully inuh can fix his bios issue


----------



## ozzy1925

i am planning of buying gskill ddr4 3200 mhz but i read on ram topic buying high speed ram is a waste because the cpu bottlenecks at higher ram speeds even with rv5.Is that mean i cant run the ram @3200mhz ?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am planning of buying gskill ddr4 3200 mhz but i read on ram topic buying high speed ram is a waste because the cpu bottlenecks at higher ram speeds even with rv5.Is that mean i cant run the ram @3200mhz ?


I have 5960x @ 4800mhz (1.42v) and my g.skill 3200mhz @ 3200 cl13 with my Asus RVE. So you will be ok


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am planning of buying gskill ddr4 3200 mhz but i read on ram topic buying high speed ram is a waste because the cpu bottlenecks at higher ram speeds even with rv5.Is that mean i cant run the ram @3200mhz ?


Hey, I'm running 4 @ 4GB sticks of G.Skill (rated 3200) at 3000 right now on my X99-E WS, with the cpu at 4500 and cache about 4133.

They say on Haswell-E / X99 platforms you have to trade off a lot of cpu overclock to hit the rated speed of faster RAM, but from what I'm seeing, that's only a problem when you start pushing to 4.6 and above with extra aggressive cooling available, or if you want to run something like 4.3-4.5 with the lowest possible voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hey, I'm running 4 @ 4GB sticks of G.Skill (rated 3200) at 3000 right now on my X99-E WS, with the cpu at 4500 and cache about 4133.
> 
> They say on Haswell-E / X99 platforms you have to trade off a lot of cpu overclock to hit the rated speed of faster RAM, but from what I'm seeing, that's only a problem when you start pushing to 4.6 and above with extra aggressive cooling available, or if you want to run something like 4.3-4.5 with the lowest possible voltage.


How did you get on with Memtest Pro ?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have 5960x @ 4800mhz (1.42v) and my g.skill 3200mhz @ 3200 cl13 with my Asus RVE. So you will be ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hey, I'm running 4 @ 4GB sticks of G.Skill (rated 3200) at 3000 right now on my X99-E WS, with the cpu at 4500 and cache about 4133.
> 
> They say on Haswell-E / X99 platforms you have to trade off a lot of cpu overclock to hit the rated speed of faster RAM, but from what I'm seeing, that's only a problem when you start pushing to 4.6 and above with extra aggressive cooling available, or if you want to run something like 4.3-4.5 with the lowest possible voltage.


thanks, so am i able to run @3200mhz if my cpu hits 4.5+?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks, so am i able to run @3200mhz if my cpu hits 4.5+?


If you use an Asus MB with OC socket


----------



## AdamK47

I think I'll keep my memory at 3200. The Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1 board I was using before can only dream of memory running at this speed. It would even fail Acronis back up restores at 2666, so that's why I run it. I figure if it can pass this test it can pass pretty much anything. This test has been running for 5 hours so far.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have 5960x @ 4800mhz (1.42v) and my g.skill 3200mhz @ 3200 cl13 with my Asus RVE. So you will be ok


For what Vdimm?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Command rate 1 is the killer for me. Can do tight CR2 all day long at 3000. May grab the Kingston c15 3000 kit as it's cheap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Command rate 1 is the killer for me. Can do tight CR2 all day long at 3000. May grab the Kingston c15 3000 kit as it's cheap.


not yet available here in the US? 3000-3200 should get cheap in the next months.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey what is the best ram atm

I have my 5820 and rampage v but need ram 16gb


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I think I'll keep my memory at 3200. The Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1 board I was using before can only dream of memory running at this speed. It would even fail Acronis back up restores at 2666, so that's why I run it. I figure if it can pass this test it can pass pretty much anything. This test has been running for 5 hours so far.


Nice! pop-up MemTweakit and turbo-V for the screen shot so folks know you settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Command rate 1 is the killer for me. Can do tight CR2 all day long at 3000. May grab the Kingston c15 3000 kit as it's cheap.


I don't think it's the ram... [email protected] is so much "easier" than [email protected] on my rig for sure.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How did you get on with Memtest Pro ?


I ran 16 instances for something like 5 hours with no errors, but didn't bother to take a screen shot because I forgot to put a temperature graph and other long running meters on the screen. I'll post some actual validation at some point! Also my timings are still very loose, where Auto left them... I think 17-18-18 etc... that could use more experimenting.

I am very very happy about how smoothly this workstation handles intensive Photoshop sessions.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks, so am i able to run @3200mhz if my cpu hits 4.5+?


That will depend on the individual quality of your cpu, your cpu's memory controller, and your DDR4 kit. And your will and patience to experiment. Most of the obstacles that you hit when testing will be less severe than they initially appear, and the difference between O/Cers who break through and those who get stuck often is as simple as patience and discipline, though the physical resources set the true limits.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! pop-up MemTweakit and turbo-V for the screen shot so folks know you settings.


I would if I used those tools. Don't really need them since the BIOS has everything I need. I'm using 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800. All I did was set XMP to profile 2, which has the timings seen in that screenshot plus 1.35V for the DRAM voltage. I manually set the base clock to 100MHz and set the DRAM speed to 3200. VCCSA is at 1.15V. DRAM power phase control is set to optimized. That's really all that's needed.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think it's the ram... [email protected] is so much "easier" than [email protected] on my rig for sure.


I agree. 125MHz with the memory at 3000 would sometimes lock on some of the memory QCodes and sometimes only boot with 12GB of memory. 3200 with a 100MHz base clock is much better. Boots consistently with all 16GB of memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not yet available here in the US? 3000-3200 should get cheap in the next months.


Sorry didn't check, just assumed you guys would have it too! That is fairly cheap. Not bought any yet but may grab some. I'm finding 2750 quite snappy after tightening down but that might just be placebo


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think it's the ram... [email protected] is so much "easier" than [email protected] on my rig for sure.


I should really try 100 strap







. Doesn't make much sense to me though TBH. 125 strap should give the IMC a less harder time


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't think it's the ram... [email protected] is so much "easier" than [email protected] on my rig for sure.


[email protected] works as well as [email protected] for me. [email protected] is really tough for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well my saving grace is I don't mind wasting money so I'll try both routes







. Really is snappy at the moment though, 2750 tightens down nicely.

Full 16 instances stable with 500% pass with timings in sig and tighter subs with 1.024v SA.

unrelated note, but I tried 3000 C15-16-16-32-CR1 with auto SA and I noticed the board was applying 1.212v lol.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I know this is the Rampage thread, but... On my X99-E WS, 125 strap is making memory overclocking distinctly *easier*, not harder. I have far fewer settings that I have to tweak when using 125, up to 3000. On the 125 strap I'm even able to leave VDIMM and VCCSA on auto. I still have not gotten over 3000 fully stable with all 4 of my sticks on either strap but there are lots of little things I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I know this is the Rampage thread, but... On my X99-E WS, 125 strap is making memory overclocking distinctly *easier*, not harder. I have far fewer settings that I have to tweak when using 125, up to 3000. On the 125 strap I'm even able to leave VDIMM and VCCSA on auto. I still have not gotten over 3000 fully stable with all 4 of my sticks on either strap but there are lots of little things I haven't tried yet.


Hello

The memory dividers for 2800 and 3000 memory speeds work better on the 125 strap compared to the 100 strap. Since launch it has been recommended to use the 125 strap for these memory speeds.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Thanks, Praz!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Thanks, Praz!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## [email protected]

There is no difference in imc strain across straps at the same memory and uncore speed for anyone wondering. The only difference would come down to how well tuned the dram ratio applied on the straps is by intel and any difference in jitter by using a higher or lower reference clock.

The pll circuit has two modes; lc and sb. Lc has lower jitter but reduced range, while sb has more range but higher jitter. The rest comes down to how stable the pll is as asdociated bus frequencies are changed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I would if I used those tools. Don't really need them since the BIOS has everything I need. I'm using 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800. All I did was set XMP to profile 2, which has the timings seen in that screenshot plus 1.35V for the DRAM voltage. I manually set the base clock to 100MHz and set the DRAM speed to 3200. VCCSA is at 1.15V. DRAM power phase control is set to optimized. That's really all that's needed.












yeah - i've been running 3200 for.. well since day 1 really, after struggling with 3000 for a while - which works fine, but as Scone mentioned usually T2 ->T1 costs about 10-15mV, but I had to train the ram at 1.385 and set "eventual" to 1.375 to get 15-17-17-39-1T @ 3000







. I didn't raise VSa above 1.00 tho.
So when you set XMP#2, it will set cache rather low. I assume you bump this up after switching to strap 100. Also, fixed cache seems a bit more tractable than offset so far here (with adaptive vcore)


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The memory dividers for 2800 and 3000 memory speeds work better on the 125 strap compared to the 100 strap. Since launch it has been recommended to use the 125 strap for these memory speeds.


It's the complete opposite for me which is crazy. Impossible for me to see 1mhz over 3000 with 125 strap but I can get to 3200 with 100 strap


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> It's the complete opposite for me which is crazy. Impossible for me to see 1mhz over 3000 with 125 strap but I can get to 3200 with 100 strap


Look closely and you'll notice they only said 125 is good for 2800 and 3000. They didn't say 125 is best for everything above that. It's understood that 3200 actually works better at 100.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Look closely and you'll notice they only said 125 is good for 2800 and 3000. They didn't say 125 is best for everything above that. It's understood that 3200 actually works better at 100.


Sorry I left room for assumptions I read close enough the first time. It's nearly impossible for me to obtain same overclocks with 125 strap as I do with 100 strap, regardless of 100:100 or 100:133 divider. My system gains no benefit from clocking with any strap outside 100. It took a while for me to get 3000 working, 3200 was a whole other story, I had posted few pages back.


----------



## haloeighty8

Question, hope one of you can answer this.. just got my Asus Rampage V Extreme and picked up a Thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate.. I'm not as hardcore as you guys!







so I think it should work fine for me. My question is the retention bracket won't lay flush on the back of the motherboard, am I missing something? Or should I just got ahead and install it as normal.. It's the typical one that thermaltake seems to use on most of there products.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I would if I used those tools. Don't really need them since the BIOS has everything I need. I'm using 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 2800. All I did was set XMP to profile 2, which has the timings seen in that screenshot plus 1.35V for the DRAM voltage. I manually set the base clock to 100MHz and set the DRAM speed to 3200. VCCSA is at 1.15V. DRAM power phase control is set to optimized. That's really all that's needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - i've been running 3200 for.. well since day 1 really, after struggling with 3000 for a while - which works fine, but as Scone mentioned usually T2 ->T1 costs about 10-15mV, but I had to train the ram at 1.385 and set "eventual" to 1.375 to get 15-17-17-39-1T @ 3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't raise VSa above 1.00 tho.
> So when you set XMP#2, it will set cache rather low. I assume you bump this up after switching to strap 100. Also, fixed cache seems a bit more tractable than offset so far here (with adaptive vcore)
Click to expand...

Same for me, Iv been at 3200 for about a week now, after following your screenies, and its been running perfectly stable!

Also added another pump to my loop. as it seemed my temp where little to high, and realized my flow rate wasn't so good. and now everything running perfectly!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Same for me, Iv been at 3200 for about a week now, after following your screenies, and its been running perfectly stable!
> 
> Also added another pump to my loop. as it seemed my temp where little to high, and realized my flow rate wasn't so good. and now everything running perfectly!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice looking build you got there!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Very nice, how many rads in there, two?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very nice, how many rads in there, two?


2x Quad rad, and a dual rad at the bottom, Was a tight squeeze! But this case is brilliant!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice looking build you got there!!


Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Love the pump on the res part especially, good job!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 2x Quad rad, and a dual rad at the bottom, Was a tight squeeze! But this case is brilliant!
> Thanks!


I wondered if youd bothered fitting a 240, tidy







I took out the top cage and fitted a blackice 240 at the front as well. It is a good case you just see many going to waste, nice to see one that isn't


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Love the pump on the res part especially, good job!


Thanks!








it was a last minute choice to add another pump, I didn't want to take part the whole system to find it a nice home for it, tried to found away to make it look good plus be effective! and I thought hey! Ill attach it to the HDD cage in front of the res, and it end up looking pretty cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 2x Quad rad, and a dual rad at the bottom, Was a tight squeeze! But this case is brilliant!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered if youd bothered fitting a 240, tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the top cage and fitted a blackice 240 at the front as well. It is a good case you just see many going to waste, nice to see one that isn't
Click to expand...

Yeh id love to put a quad rad at the front, but sadly I wouldn't have anywhere to put my HDDs lol,
but i think it would be pretty overkill to have anymore rads in the loop anyway. but it would be nice still!


----------



## Silent Scone

no such thing as overkill


----------



## mirkoj

Guys a small help here.
Almost finsihed my build, just waiting for 3x 980 and RAM to arive by the end of the week.
But I have instealed h100i and connected it to 1st USB on MBO, and corsair ax1500i is connected to 2nd one, from OC panel usb.
This should be fine right?
Just wondering if ther are any elegant solution for getting more internal usb ports as these two are taken.. and no place to plug OC panel now








Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

OC panel doesn't need USB, it's got it's own pins next to the power/restet/HDD LED pins


----------



## mirkoj

It's own pins actually do contain 1 usb connector on the right side and extra pines left of it as I can see


----------



## Gunslinger.

No USB components on my OC Panel connection


----------



## mirkoj

OS panel have connector that encompass both of these, this marked USB and one on the left as well



So I suppose it connects USB and some extra pins for use with OC panel, but USB alone should be usable as well?


----------



## WhiteShark73

Hi all, new to the forum and have a question on PCI-E ssd usage and running SLI on my freshly purchased Rampage V Extreme...

Basically I'm looking to run two 980s in the x16 slots and have a pci-e ssd sitting in the last x8 slot. My question is if I install that PCI-E SSD, will my SLI'd GPUs still run at x16, or will they drop to x8? Following on from that, if they do drop to x8...is there a noticeable difference to be had between that and x16?

I know it does drop to x8 when you install 3+ gpu's but wasn't sure whether it did this for any peripheral you can install in the PCI-E slot...?

I'll be running a 5960x with 40 lanes.

Any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Guys a small help here.
> Almost finsihed my build, just waiting for 3x 980 and RAM to arive by the end of the week.
> But I have instealed h100i and connected it to 1st USB on MBO, and corsair ax1500i is connected to 2nd one, from OC panel usb.
> This should be fine right?
> Just wondering if ther are any elegant solution for getting more internal usb ports as these two are taken.. and no place to plug OC panel now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?
> Thanks


Only thing I could find...

http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB3.0-19%252dPin-Female-Header-to-USB2.0-9%252dPin-Male-Header-Converter-Cable.html
http://www.amazon.com/CablesOnline-20-Pin-Motherboard-Adapter-USB3-AD24/dp/B00E42A4L0/ref=pd_cp_pc_3/176-9899101-0409511


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Guys a small help here.
> Almost finsihed my build, just waiting for 3x 980 and RAM to arive by the end of the week.
> But I have instealed h100i and connected it to 1st USB on MBO, and corsair ax1500i is connected to 2nd one, from OC panel usb.
> This should be fine right?
> Just wondering if ther are any elegant solution for getting more internal usb ports as these two are taken.. and no place to plug OC panel now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?
> Thanks


The corsair usb connector doesn't have to be used, you can plug it in, config the PSU how you want it and it will save the settings on the onboard memory within the PSU, and then unplug the connector and put something else in, that's what I did anyway,


----------



## Mydog

Anyone got some Wallpapers in 2560x1440 on the R5E here?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> 
> 
> OS panel have connector that encompass both of these, this marked USB and one on the left as well
> 
> 
> 
> So I suppose it connects USB and some extra pins for use with OC panel, but USB alone should be usable as well?


guess I didn't realize there were USB pins under there.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteShark73*
> 
> Hi all, new to the forum and have a question on PCI-E ssd usage and running SLI on my freshly purchased Rampage V Extreme...
> 
> Basically I'm looking to run two 980s in the x16 slots and have a pci-e ssd sitting in the last x8 slot. My question is if I install that PCI-E SSD, will my SLI'd GPUs still run at x16, or will they drop to x8? Following on from that, if they do drop to x8...is there a noticeable difference to be had between that and x16?
> 
> I know it does drop to x8 when you install 3+ gpu's but wasn't sure whether it did this for any peripheral you can install in the PCI-E slot...?
> 
> I'll be running a 5960x with 40 lanes.
> 
> Any help appreciated, thanks


I just tested this with my Rampage V Extreme. With my OCZ RevoDrive in the bottom slot, I still get X16 on my two GTX780TI's. I confirmed this both in UEFI, and using GPUZ.


----------



## WhiteShark73

great news and thanks for the info







...only thing now is that the budget is going to take on hell of an extra hit









http://gskill.com/en/product/fm-pcx8g2r4-480g

Cheers!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteShark73*
> 
> great news and thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only thing now is that the budget is going to take on hell of an extra hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/product/fm-pcx8g2r4-480g
> 
> Cheers!


that's one crazy SSD, its shame you have to use a PCIE port for it. I currently have high hopes for the new Samsung M.2 drive using the same architecture as the 850 pros, coming out sometime soon!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 2x Quad rad, and a dual rad at the bottom, Was a tight squeeze! But this case is brilliant!
> Thanks!


how's that Aquacomputer cpu water block working for ya? I have the solid copper version laying around here (off my 2700K) and was thinking of putting it in the market place. Any good for thee 8-cores?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Sorry I left room for assumptions I read close enough the first time. It's nearly impossible for me to obtain same overclocks with 125 strap as I do with 100 strap, regardless of 100:100 or 100:133 divider. My system gains no benefit from clocking with any strap outside 100. It took a while for me to get 3000 working, 3200 was a whole other story, I had posted few pages back.


So you haven't found 125 easier for specifically hitting 2800 and 3000 memory timings? Try a fresh run with SVID and spread spectrum turned off, *all* voltages on auto, 125 strap and DRAM set to 2800. For me that simply posts, boots and tests stable without even blinking. I know, it's kind of an oddball thing and doesn't help much, especially when what we really want is 3200 and the 100 strap is better for 3200 anyway.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> So you haven't found 125 easier for specifically hitting 2800 and 3000 memory timings? Try a fresh run with SVID and spread spectrum turned off, *all* voltages on auto, 125 strap and DRAM set to 2800. For me that simply posts, boots and tests stable without even blinking. I know, it's kind of an oddball thing and doesn't help much, especially when what we really want is 3200 and the 100 strap is better for 3200 anyway.


Yeah I tried in the past, to me it did not make sense. I had issues even with XMP profiles using 125 and 127 BCLK, I just did not care to bother with it anymore when I got to 3200. I was content to get 3000 on 100 strap and when I was able to get 3200 with 100:133 divider on 100 strap I did not look back.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yeah I tried in the past, to me it did not make sense. I had issues even with XMP profiles using 125 and 127 BCLK, I just did not care to bother with it anymore when I got to 3200. I was content to get 3000 on 100 strap and when I was able to get 3200 with 100:133 divider on 100 strap I did not look back.


Did you find it necessary to force the 100:133 ratio? It has seemed to me, so far, that the BIOS just chooses 100:133 for you (if you leave the ratio set to Auto) if that's the necessary ratio to match the DRAM speed that you choose. I don't think there are choices of DRAM speed that can be reached _either_ with 100:133 _or_ 100:100, are there? So what I thought was that it's always a perfectly clear choice and the Auto option always chooses right. But if that's not true then I would love to learn what I'm missing. If you got results by manually setting 100:133 that you were not able to get with the ratio set to Auto, that would be the first I've heard of that and I'd be curious what explains it.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Did you find it necessary to force the 100:133 ratio? It has seemed to me, so far, that the BIOS just chooses 100:133 for you (if you leave the ratio set to Auto) if that's the necessary ratio to match the DRAM speed that you choose. I don't think there are choices of DRAM speed that can be reached _either_ with 100:133 _or_ 100:100, are there? So what I thought was that it's always a perfectly clear choice and the Auto option always chooses right. But if that's not true then I would love to learn what I'm missing. If you got results by manually setting 100:133 that you were not able to get with the ratio set to Auto, that would be the first I've heard of that and I'd be curious what explains it.


I do not use auto because I like to force my dram frequency. The 100:100 and 100:133 is based off the BCLK which results in different ram speeds such as 3250 or 3333 or 3200. Regardless, I can't get to 3200 without using 100 BCLK and 100:133 on the divider.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Yeah I tried in the past, to me it did not make sense. I had issues even with XMP profiles using 125 and 127 BCLK, I just did not care to bother with it anymore when I got to 3200. *I was content to get 3000 on 100 strap* and when I was able to get 3200 with 100:133 divider on 100 strap I did not look back.


that's something most of us have not been able to accomplish. what settings and voltage provided a stable 3000 on strap 100? (bios screenies are the best to use...)


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 2x Quad rad, and a dual rad at the bottom, Was a tight squeeze! But this case is brilliant!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how's that Aquacomputer cpu water block working for ya? I have the solid copper version laying around here (off my 2700K) and was thinking of putting it in the market place. Any good for thee 8-cores?
Click to expand...

Im surprised you could tell from the bad photo! good eye!









Its the Cuplex Kryos XT, It amazing. Iv used the XSPC RayStorm and EK-Supremacy, but this block blows them out the water. I originally used the raystorm but temps where to high for my liking it didn't seem to handle the 8 cores that well, with voltage over 1.35v , so I changed to the kryos XT and noticed big drop in temps on load. plus it looks stunning.


----------



## poulk

Hello all!
How do you think guys.
Цhich sound card be better.
Asus essense stx (default, no upgrades) or on board sound of rampage 5 mb?
For using with good hifi stereo set up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Im surprised you could tell from the bad photo! good eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Cuplex Kryos XT, It amazing. Iv used the XSPC RayStorm and EK-Supremacy, but this block blows them out the water. I originally used the raystorm but temps where to high for my liking it didn't seem to handle the 8 cores that well, with voltage over 1.35v , so I changed to the kryos XT and noticed big drop in temps on load. plus it looks stunning.


Only block that looks like that.







Excellent looks and engineering by Aquacomputer. That Cuplex Kyros HF block i have ran for like 3+ years and the 2700K never hit >80C even at 5.1GHz... maybe worth keeping, IDK.


----------



## Silent Scone

Comes with a price too doesn't it if it's the one I'm thinking of? I did think about it but bought a full copper crappy Supremacy instead


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Im surprised you could tell from the bad photo! good eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Cuplex Kryos XT, It amazing. Iv used the XSPC RayStorm and EK-Supremacy, but this block blows them out the water. I originally used the raystorm but temps where to high for my liking it didn't seem to handle the 8 cores that well, with voltage over 1.35v , so I changed to the kryos XT and noticed big drop in temps on load. plus it looks stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only block that looks like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent looks and engineering by Aquacomputer. That Cuplex Kyros HF block i have ran for like 3+ years and the 2700K never hit >80C even at 5.1GHz... maybe worth keeping, IDK.
Click to expand...

my x5960 at 4.5ghz 1.35v with this block max load is around 68c some cores spike to 72c max. using Intel burn test.
Love this block! id say keep it! just incase! add it to the stash of other random parts that might not ever be used again!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comes with a price too doesn't it if it's the one I'm thinking of? I did think about it but bought a full copper crappy Supremacy instead


Yeh the price... was pretty high. but thought to myself, if im going to spend this amount money on a new rig, I don't want any of the parts to hold back my overclock. so I just impulse bought it when I notice my temp where not to my liking with the Raystorm!


----------



## AdamK47

Does the latest Intel Burn Test use the new AVX2 extensions that LinX and Prime95 now have?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Does the latest Intel Burn Test use the new AVX2 extensions that LinX and Prime95 now have?


I don't think it does, but prime makes my CPU stupidly hot, when no other stress tool does. so I avoid using it for this CPU, I normally use real bench/Intel burn test/AIDA64 stress test/ and few runs of some 3DMark and Cinebench when testing the CPU,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Comes with a price too doesn't it if it's the one I'm thinking of? I did think about it but bought a full copper crappy Supremacy instead


Yeah like the rest of AQ's stuff, it's pricey (even excluding the 0.995 silver version), but well made. A bunch cheaper for you guys on that side of the Atlantic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> my x5960 at 4.5ghz 1.35v with this block max load is around 68c some cores spike to 72c max. using Intel burn test.
> Love this block! id say keep it! just incase! add it to the stash of other random parts that might not ever be used again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh the price... was pretty high. but thought to myself, if im going to spend this amount money on a new rig, I don't want any of the parts to hold back my overclock. so I just impulse bought it when I notice my temp where not to my liking with the Raystorm!


Thank - I had a feeling it would transfer 8-core heat well. the micropins do the trick!


----------



## Unethical

Can anyone help me to see what I'm doing wrong? I was trying to find the right voltage to get a high BCLK(250MHz) but my BCLK doesn't seem to be changing when i change the setting to make it higher. Here is the picture of what my BIOS would look like. Also, how do I become a member of the club? lol I'm aiming for 4 GHz at 250 BCLK x16 Multiplier.


----------



## Gunslinger.

not sure 250 is even possible, you'll be much better off just sticking to 100 or 125

I'm not a coder, but if someone wants to make a "club" sig I'll slap it into the first post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> not sure 250 is even possible, you'll be much better off just sticking to 100 or 125
> 
> I'm not a coder, but if someone wants to make a "club" sig I'll slap it into the first post.


lol - had one in my sig for awhile...

sig.txt 0k .txt file


fixed - 1st one posted had the wrong pointer


----------



## Gunslinger.

I added it to the OP















Official Asus Rampage V Extreme Owners Club


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I don't think it does, but prime makes my CPU stupidly hot, when no other stress tool does. so I avoid using it for this CPU, I normally use real bench/Intel burn test/AIDA64 stress test/ and few runs of some 3DMark and Cinebench when testing the CPU,


That's why I run at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. It'll run the latest LinX and Prime95 just fine for hours upon hours. I won't trust an overclock if it doesn't pass these tests despite what Raja's opinion is on the matter. He's successfully perpetuated the use of the lightweight stress tests among Haswell-E users. Not me though.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I don't think it does, but prime makes my CPU stupidly hot, when no other stress tool does. so I avoid using it for this CPU, I normally use real bench/Intel burn test/AIDA64 stress test/ and few runs of some 3DMark and Cinebench when testing the CPU,
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I run at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. It'll run the latest LinX and Prime95 just fine for hours upon hours. I won't trust an overclock if it doesn't pass these tests despite what Raja's opinion is on the matter. He's successfully perpetuated the use of the lightweight stress tests among Haswell-E users. Not me though.
Click to expand...

when my overclock runs fine with everything else, I normally run Prime for couple hours, but my CPU is always at least 12c - 15c hotter than any other stress tool when using prime, but my overclock has been stable in prime, I just don't like to use it often unless I want to be 100% sure of stability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> That's why I run at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. It'll run the latest LinX and Prime95 just fine for hours upon hours. I won't trust an overclock if it doesn't pass these tests despite what Raja's opinion is on the matter. He's successfully perpetuated the use of the lightweight stress tests among Haswell-E users. Not me though.


Hello

"Lightweight stress tests" in your opinion. I can run Prime for hours on end and crash while rendering in 3ds Max. So while Prime may be great for showing stability in the limited number crunching method it uses or testing the limits of the cooling system it is not the end all be all that you seem to think it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> That's why I run at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. It'll run the latest LinX and Prime95 just fine for hours upon hours. I won't trust an overclock if it doesn't pass these tests despite what Raja's opinion is on the matter. He's successfully perpetuated the use of the lightweight stress tests among Haswell-E users. Not me though.


Actually, p95's instruction set really only stresses one aspect of the cpu architecture at a time (eg. a single FFT, and for 15min at that unless you do a custom blend). And on this architecture it's not really a great test of stability (at any cpu frequency). But if you must, use at least 75% of your ram and set 5 min per FFT. I've had workstation machines run p95 for a full day (or more, stupidly) only to fail during a 3-day long QM run. So, in short, stability in p95 demonstrates.. well stability in p95. Extrapolation to other computational problems is only that.

edit - i see Praz beat me to it.


----------



## AdamK47

Right, it is indeed my opinion. Just like avoiding newer AVX2 tests is an opinion. People can use whatever they want. They can be as "stable" as they want. Running Prime95 and LinX is just the start of the testing I perform.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Did you find it necessary to force the 100:133 ratio? It has seemed to me, so far, that the BIOS just chooses 100:133 for you (if you leave the ratio set to Auto) if that's the necessary ratio to match the DRAM speed that you choose. I don't think there are choices of DRAM speed that can be reached _either_ with 100:133 _or_ 100:100, are there? So what I thought was that it's always a perfectly clear choice and the Auto option always chooses right. But if that's not true then I would love to learn what I'm missing. If you got results by manually setting 100:133 that you were not able to get with the ratio set to Auto, that would be the first I've heard of that and I'd be curious what explains it.


You are correct, auto picks the correct bclk ratios as the user applies a dram ratio from the menu.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> That's why I run at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. It'll run the latest LinX and Prime95 just fine for hours upon hours. I won't trust an overclock if it doesn't pass these tests despite what Raja's opinion is on the matter. He's successfully perpetuated the use of the lightweight stress tests among Haswell-E users. Not me though.


The post implies that most users follow me like blind sheep. Its not true at all. I laid out the facts. The routines used by prime pull serious current through the die. Secondly, if one grasps what a stress test is at the electrical level, one isn't so bound to fundamentalism.


----------



## AdamK47

That's when current limits in the BIOS can come in handy if people are worried about it. LinX and Prime95 are good tests and their use really shouldn't be dismissed.


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao. If you want to 'blat' out AVX2 for no reason other than synthetic testing you've wasted a whole lot of money.

Can't help but laugh if someone wants to sit there thinking they know better

mean while inside the CPU


----------



## AdamK47

AVX2 tests are tough. That's the point of a stress test. The vast majority of Haswell-E overclockers don't like it. It limits overclocking. People can run AIDA64 all day long. Fire up LinX / Prime95 and that overclock gets blown out of the water. It can be a real bummer for people, so they avoid it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you have any idea why it limits overclocking?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lmao. If you want to 'blat' out AVX2 for no reason other than synthetic testing you've wasted a whole lot of money.
> 
> Can't help but laugh if someone wants to sit there thinking they know better
> 
> mean while inside the CPU


just round'n out the etching...

@adamk47 - don't misunderstand the folks here. No one is telling you what you should do... sometimes you'll get advice regarding what is not wise to do.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AVX2 tests are tough. That's the point of a stress test. The vast majority of Haswell-E overclockers don't like it. It limits overclocking. People can run AIDA64 all day long. Fire up LinX / Prime95 and that overclock gets blown out of the water. It can be a real bummer for people, so they avoid it.


Hello

It isn't the AVX itself but how Prime utilizes the instructions. There are no consumer programs or games that hammer the processor at the level Prime does with those instructions. There are some commercial/scientific apps that create a similar load but those programs are designed to be run on Haswell-EP processors. These CPUs both down clock and decrease core voltage when this type of load is encountered. That Intel decided this was necessary puts it all into perspective I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AVX2 tests are tough. That's the point of a stress test. The vast majority of Haswell-E overclockers don't like it. It limits overclocking. People can run AIDA64 all day long. Fire up LinX / Prime95 and that overclock gets blown out of the water. It can be a real bummer for people, so they avoid it.


Its the days pattern's impact on clock margin that matters most. Secondly that pattern should closely mimic the users usage scenario. If prime does that for you go ahead and use it. Be aware how much current it pulls through the die. Generally, exceeding sustained loads greater than 2x stock current draw can impact processor lifespan. Hard for me to encourage that especially on a high dollar platform like this. Even Intel has concessions for avx2 on the server cpus which downclock when avx2 is detected. Further, when one grasps what stress testing does at the electrical level, one is not so bound to using a particular test just because it generates heat or pulls a lot of current.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It isn't the AVX itself but how Prime utilizes the instructions. There are no consumer programs or games that hammer the processor at the level Prime does with those instructions. There are some commercial/scientific apps that create a similar load but those programs are designed to be run on Haswell-EP processors. These CPUs both down clock and decrease core voltage when this type of load is encountered. That Intel decided this was necessary puts it all into perspective I think.


Perfectly put praz.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you have any idea why it limits overclocking?


Sure, if you run it alone it will fail the test on AVX2 instructions. I run multiple threads in LinX with other tests running. Loops of Heaven and 3DMark. The secondary apps will fail. For me, it's good at getting the CPU in it's worst case scenario. It's good at assisting in rooting out system related stability problems.

I should have said it limits me on overclocking. If it fails for you and you're not bothered with it, that's fine. If you don't care about AVX2 then... just don't care then. If you don't care, I don't care.

It will fail on me at higher speeds with 1.3V. I can run AIDA64 just fine for hours at 4.4GHz using 1.35V. That test alone is not good enough _for me_.

AVX2 tests will create massive temperatures almost instantly despite any form of water cooling. Something like that is tough to combat, so people don't run it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Right, because you want to stress test your waterblock? I think more than anything, you're finding a potential loop hole in warranty


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AVX2 tests will create massive temperatures almost instantly despite any form of water cooling. Something like that is tough to combat, so people don't run it.


Most users are not happy when they find out such programs pull over 400w through their $1000 cpu. There are users with cooling that can hold temps low. They just don't want to expose the cpu to that kind of abuse just to prove stability in a program that has little relation to their intended pc usage.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its the days pattern's impact on clock margin that matters most. Secondly that pattern should closely mimic the users usage scenario. If prime does that for you go ahead and use it. Be aware how much current it pulls through the die. Generally, exceeding sustained loads greater than 2x stock current draw can impact processor lifespan. Hard for me to encourage that especially on a high dollar platform like this. Even Intel has concessions for avx2 on the server cpus which downclock when avx2 is detected. Further, when one grasps what stress testing does at the electrical level, one is not so bound to using a particular test just because it generates heat or pulls a lot of current.


That has been the argument some have been making since the 90s when I started building PCs and overclocking. In the Celeron 300A days people would say the same thing. "If I can play Quake 2 all day at 500Mhz then I don't care if it crashes Prime95". Alright, do whatever you want. I'll stick with 450MHz.

I'll continue to stress test the way I want to stress test. Prime95 has never let me down. I'm glad it now uses AVX2. Like I said before, if you're content with the tests you use, then by all means use them.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteShark73*
> 
> great news and thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...only thing now is that the budget is going to take on hell of an extra hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gskill.com/en/product/fm-pcx8g2r4-480g
> 
> Cheers!


Something to keep in mind, I was using an X4 PCIE SSD, not and X8, I don't know if that will matter, but as always, your experience may vary.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its the days pattern's impact on clock margin that matters most. Secondly that pattern should closely mimic the users usage scenario. If prime does that for you go ahead and use it. Be aware how much current it pulls through the die. Generally, exceeding sustained loads greater than 2x stock current draw can impact processor lifespan. Hard for me to encourage that especially on a high dollar platform like this. Even Intel has concessions for avx2 on the server cpus which downclock when avx2 is detected. Further, when one grasps what stress testing does at the electrical level, one is not so bound to using a particular test just because it generates heat or pulls a lot of current.


Just curious, what would be the stock current draw? 140 watt TDP?

I'm noticing the CPU is pulling an average of 275 watts during video rendering at 4.5GHz according to AI Suite.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> That has been the argument some have been making since the 90s when I started building PCs and overclocking. In the Celeron 300A days people would say the same thing. "If I can play Quake 2 all day at 500Mhz then I don't care if it crashes Prime95". Alright, do whatever you want. I'll stick with 450MHz.
> 
> I'll continue to stress test the way I want to stress test. Prime95 has never let me down. I'm glad it now uses AVX2. Like I said before, if you're content with the tests you use, then by all means use them.


I have no issue with that either, but chose to respond due to the way you presented your previous posts in reference to me.

You're an independent thinker and ballsier than us - good for you!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just curious, what would be the stock current draw? 140 watt TDP?
> 
> I'm noticing the CPU is pulling an average of 275 watts during video rendering at 4.5GHz according to AI Suite.


Yes should be 140w or so. I've never seen users having issues if they stick to sustained loads below 2x. Over 2x, on some platforms we start to see degradation cases.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> That has been the argument some have been making since the 90s when I started building PCs and overclocking. In the Celeron 300A days people would say the same thing. "If I can play Quake 2 all day at 500Mhz then I don't care if it crashes Prime95". Alright, do whatever you want. I'll stick with 450MHz.
> 
> I'll continue to stress test the way I want to stress test. Prime95 has never let me down. I'm glad it now uses AVX2. Like I said before, if you're content with the tests you use, then by all means use them.


Pm this guy "sblantipodi", and you can talk with him all day long how good prime and other AVX2 programs is


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes should be 140w or so. I've never seen users having issues if they stick to sustained loads below 2x. Over 2x, on some platforms we start to see degradation cases.


So everyone can have an idea of what's going on:

The max I can pull running anything and everything but AVX2:
3.0-3.3GHz @ 0.96V- 142 watts (Stock)
4.5GHz @ 1.25V- 312 watts

Here's what I pull with AVX2:
3.0-3.3GHz @ 0.96V- 143 watts (Stock)
4.5GHz @ 1.25V- 477 watts (#NeverAgain)

So it seems like if you set everything to stock, the CPU manages to never pull more than ~140 watts.


----------



## AdamK47

The majority of people were fine with LinX and Prime95 using the AVX instructions on their SB and IB CPU. Now all of a sudden with AVX2 and Haswell, it's no longer fine. Okay, I get it.... actually, no not really. Whatever boats your float man.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The majority of people were fine with LinX and Prime95 using the AVX instructions on their SB and IB CPU. Now all of a sudden with AVX2 and Haswell, it's no longer fine. Okay, I get it.... actually, no not really. Whatever boats your float man.


Actually there were cases of the cpus you mention degrading when run past 2x their tdp. Maybe you can understand that?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> So everyone can have an idea of what's going on:
> 
> The max I can pull running anything and everything but AVX2:
> 3.0-3.3GHz @ 0.96V- 142 watts (Stock)
> 4.5GHz @ 1.25V- 312 watts
> 
> Here's what I pull with AVX2:
> 3.0-3.3GHz @ 0.96V- 143 watts (Stock)
> 4.5GHz @ 1.25V- 477 watts (#NeverAgain)
> 
> So it seems like if you set everything to stock, the CPU manages to never pull more than ~140 watts.


Yes which is why the server cpus downclock - Intel offers a 5 year warranty on those so staying within spec is important for them. In the desktop side we are free to run- so we use common sense to stay within reasonable bounds based on experience


----------



## Silent Scone

You can degrade a 4960x with over 1.4v if you run P95 on it all day long, but if it's perfectly stable, I don't know say using the cpu for what you intended It for, what have you accomplished...some kind of twisted self satisfaction clearly


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Actually there were cases of the cpus you mention degrading when run past 2x their tdp. Maybe you can understand that?


Sure, I can understand it.

I scaled down my overclock. Something I'm content with doing. I'm not putting 1.35+V through my CPU at 4.5+GHz. I can see just how degradation can happen if people do use these tests and do use high voltage/clocks. The thing is, you can run these tests and not degrade the CPU. You simply don't get greedy with core clock speeds.


----------



## [email protected]

Why be bound by something that doesn't guarantee stability? Most people understand that part, too.


----------



## AdamK47

You've already established your stance early on this Haswell-E overclocking endeavor. I don't agree with your opinion on stability testing with loads used in day-to-day operation. I've NEVER agreed with that sentiment. I don't want the specter of instability looming over me. I want to hammer the CPU. Hammer it within acceptable conditions. 4.0GHz with 1.2V. That's something I'm content with running. It's something that passes these tests. It's something that gives me the piece of mind of knowing that if the next latest greatest game comes out, I can be well assured it will run it.


----------



## [email protected]

Cool. Keep your story honest and inform people properly or move along.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Your post has earned the "finger mustache"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> mean while inside the CPU










Bwaaahahahahaha


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Cool. Keep your story honest and inform people properly or move along.


I'm not sure the need to be condescending to me in your posts. I'm simply stating my opinion on the matter.

To tell you the truth, I do software load testing for a living using varying types of loads. Part of that testing is stress testing. Above and beyond an environments day-to-day load. The point is to bring the system to failure. Not follow the nominal path. It's part of my job and that translates into my hobby.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not sure the need to be condescending to me in your posts. I'm simply stating my opinion on the matter.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I do software load testing for a living using varying types of loads. Part of that testing is stress testing. Above and beyond an environments day-to-day load. The point is to bring the system to failure. Not follow the nominal path. It's part of my job and that translates into my hobby.


You don't think you were condescending to assume the majority follow advice blindly?

Data patterns that are changed frequently is far from a nominal path.

This is my job and hobby, too.


----------



## AdamK47

I'm not sorry that I said it, but I am sorry if that's how you feel about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not sorry that I said, but I am sorry if that's how you feel about it.


now that we're done slapping our proverbials on the stability table...









question: @[email protected], you mentioned something regarding two states for PLL (if I remember correctly)? These are options within the R5E bios?


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> not sure 250 is even possible, you'll be much better off just sticking to 100 or 125
> 
> I'm not a coder, but if someone wants to make a "club" sig I'll slap it into the first post.


Oh, I just realized that BCLK isn't the frequency the northbridge runs at right? So I don't even really get that much of a performance increase other than the CPU clock right? I was just thinking because of DDR4 using less voltage you could increase the BCLK easier since VTT voltage( or whatever the voltage is that correlates directly with the RAM and northbridge) can be .5V from whatever the RAM voltage is. Ugh, I'm confusing myself lol. My point is since DDR4 uses less voltage we could acheive a higher BCLK right? Also, how do you put the link in your sig? I'm not sure if I did it right. I'm new to overclocking even though I've been reading on it for a while now this is pretty much my first go at it. Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Oh, I just realized that BCLK isn't the frequency the northbridge runs at right? So I don't even really get that much of a performance increase other than the CPU clock right? I was just thinking because of DDR4 using less voltage you could increase the BCLK easier since VTT voltage( or whatever the voltage is that correlates directly with the RAM and northbridge) can be .5V from whatever the RAM voltage is. Ugh, I'm confusing myself lol. My point is since DDR4 uses less voltage we could acheive a higher BCLK right? Also, how do you put the link in your sig? I'm not sure if I did it right. I'm new to overclocking even though I've been reading on it for a while now this is pretty much my first go at it. Thanks


NB or actually cache in HW-E runs off of a multiplier of the BCLK

Give the 125 strap a try, start with the CPU at 4GHz and also the cache if your CPU is capable. The RAM also will run based of a BCLK multi.

so BLCK to 125

CPU multi to 32

cache max multi to 32

RAM multi to "your ram spec" 2666, 2800, 3000, 3200 whatever you have.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I'm not sorry that I said it, but I am sorry if that's how you feel about it.


We can agree to disagree and move on.

For anyone else reading the thread that is interested in why I recommend different types of stress tests than conventional doctarines like Prime here's a short discourse and my experience having worked on these platforms for a number of years and with our R&D dept:

Any stress test or program at its core is simply binary patterns. How much margin a given pattern eats into can vary wildly from system to system as it is overclocked. If the stress test that is being run does not alternate patterns frequently enough to hit the weak area and if that area of weakness is close to how the system will be used, the stress test wont be enough to catch the instability. The reason one should not gauge the effectiveness of a stress test by current or heat is because once a given VRM solution is hit by a load it will settle after a few microseconds. If the data pattern does not change rapidly enough to cause frequent current swings, the signal sampling margin of associated stages isn't eaten into sufficiently. Where a sustained current load can help with is instances where line noise or crosstalk can be an issue when a majority of the signal lines are swinging a logic "high" simultaneously. Newer platforms work around this by employing scrambling routines - data is purposely reorganized and read/written from system memory so that large current swings are minimized on the bus.

If we combine a number of tests together, that stress various portions of the system simultaneously we can create enough stress to weed out potential issues without having to rely on something that pulls maximum current or cycles slowly between pattern types. Realbench was coded with real-world apps that generate heavy enough and random loads for this purpose.

Plus on these newer architectures that rely on fly-by training, at a certain point the pattern used to train the system during POST and patterns close to it may be the only types that are stable. That's why running a variety of tests and using programs that generate random loads can be a very good way of weeding out instability.

We' d like our user base to have the freedom to run whatever they choose on their system - whilst informing of how given loads can impact the system from a longevity standpoint. What we don't want to create is a blind following where there is little to no understanding of what a stress test does.


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> now that we're done slapping our proverbials on the stability table...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question: @[email protected], you mentioned something regarding two states for PLL (if I remember correctly)? These are options within the R5E bios?



Is this what you're looking for? I was trying to use it while aiming for a high BCLK. Not really sure exactly what it does though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> now that we're done slapping our proverbials on the stability table...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question: @[email protected], you mentioned something regarding two states for PLL (if I remember correctly)? These are options within the R5E bios?


Yes, there are in the AI Tweaker page you can change the PLL mode. I'm not sure it will help or you will see difference in all conditions - mainly will be when the system is pushed.


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> NB or actually cache in HW-E runs off of a multiplier of the BCLK
> 
> Give the 125 strap a try, start with the CPU at 4GHz and also the cache if your CPU is capable. The RAM also will run based of a BCLK multi.
> 
> so BLCK to 125
> 
> CPU multi to 32
> 
> cache max multi to 32
> 
> RAM multi to "your ram spec" 2666, 2800, 3000, 3200 whatever you have.


Thanks, I'll try that. I'm running a 5930K right now just wanted 4 GHz to start out nothing too serious haha. I'll start pushing things when I have more time to fine tune and see how far I can go since I'm on air right now. +rep appreciate the advice


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> 
> Is this what you're looking for? I was trying to use it while aiming for a high BCLK. Not really sure exactly what it does though.


Yes that is it.

The oscillator can be changed from LC - which is inductor and capacitor based to shaping based which uses an electronic circuit. The former has lower jitter, but reduced operating range. SB has more range but higher jitter. How the two interact with your system can vary depending on a number of factors (BCLK, DRAM ratio and associated voltages etc).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> 
> Is this what you're looking for? I was trying to use it while aiming for a high BCLK. Not really sure exactly what it does though.


yes! thanks. +1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, there are in the AI Tweaker page you can change the PLL mode. I'm not sure it will help or you will see difference in all conditions - mainly will be when the system is pushed.


thanks!... sounds like it's worth experimenting with







btw, step away from the keyboard - you're "on vacation".


----------



## [email protected]

I know. My other half is not happy. Off out for "brunch" in a bit..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you're looking for? I was trying to use it while aiming for a high BCLK. Not really sure exactly what it does though.


btw - 166 strap (up to 175 bclk) is working okay here... memory becomes challenging tho.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2637483_jpmboy_reference_clock_2x_rampage_v_extreme_173.18_mhz


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes that is it.
> 
> The oscillator can be changed from LC - which is inductor and capacitor based to shaping based which uses an electronic circuit. The former has lower jitter, but reduced operating range. SB has more range but higher jitter. How the two interact with your system can vary depending on a number of factors (BCLK, DRAM ratio and associated voltages etc).


Cool, thanks for the info Raja. Go enjoy your vacation! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes! thanks. +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!... sounds like it's worth experimenting with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, step away from the keyboard - you're "on vacation".


No problem!








How do I get the emblem in my sig correctly? lol


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know. My other half is not happy. Off out for "brunch" in a bit..


Arguing with strangers on the Internet is always more important and worthwhile.

Anyway, have a great vacation!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info Raja. Go enjoy your vacation! lol
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get the emblem in my sig correctly? lol


ini you r user profile, edit your signature, copy paste the owners club thing from the OP. or from my sig...


----------



## alancsalt

My new hat, your old hat...
Won't be here for me to assemble for a few days..

ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard
Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition
G.Skill Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 Red
Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD
Phobya Xtreme 1260 Radiator
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Arguing with strangers on the Internet is always more important and worthwhile.
> 
> Anyway, have a great vacation!


I would not call that arguing myself, I call it work.

Thanks


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ini you r user profile, edit your signature, copy paste the owners club thing from the OP. or from my sig...


Thanks +1


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Arguing with strangers on the Internet is always more important and worthwhile.
> 
> Anyway, have a great vacation!


Do you know what else is worthwhile?

Putting that heat sandwich in your avatar on water


----------



## poulk

Heh so no one compare bult in sound of R5E with ext. sound card?
I don't have good cable now to do this compare. And don't want to spend another 30-50 usd for it.
Btw any one have troubles with asus essence stx on r5e?
Don't know should left it in system or can sell it with no doubt.
P.s. 1 more question. do i need flash new bios right after assembling of system? which bios prefer (0802 from here) or official from asus site?
p.p.s. thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poulk*
> 
> Heh so no one compare bult in sound of R5E with ext. sound card?
> I don't have good cable now to do this compare. And don't want to spend another 30-50 usd for it.
> Btw any one have troubles with asus essence stx on r5e?
> Don't know should left it in system or can sell it with no doubt.
> P.s. 1 more question. do i need flash new bios right after assembling of system? which bios prefer (0802 from here) or official from asus site?
> p.p.s. thanks


1) Unless you are driving high impedance headphones the onboard sound should be just fine.

2) Any issues for the soundcards that had them have been patched already on the newer UEFI builds.

3) I would update to 0802 UEFI (or newer if there is a newer build when you put the system together).

-Raja


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My new hat, your old hat...
> Won't be here for me to assemble for a few days..
> 
> ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard
> Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition
> G.Skill Ripjaws 4 F4-3000C15Q-16GRR 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 Red
> Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD
> Phobya Xtreme 1260 Radiator
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1


You are gonna have fun with that kit for sure!!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay will ask again,

what is the recommended ram for a rampge v and 5820k

16gb versions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay will ask again,
> 
> what is the recommended ram for a rampge v and 5820k
> 
> 16gb versions


recommended? that depends on your budget. check the QVL for ones that suit your needs and $.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay will ask again,
> 
> what is the recommended ram for a rampge v and 5820k
> 
> 16gb versions


Here is a good entry level kit to get you up and going. They also OC pretty decent up to about 3200 or so.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233695


----------



## MerkageTurk

budget? I do not mind i just want the recommended, i.e. overclock, stability, support etc


----------



## poulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Unless you are driving high impedance headphones the onboard sound should be just fine.
> 
> 2) Any issues for the soundcards that had them have been patched already on the newer UEFI builds.
> 
> 3) I would update to 0802 UEFI (or newer if there is a newer build when you put the system together).
> 
> -Raja


thx for response.
i use both: hifi stereo set up (2 channel amp pionner + 2 full size speackers) and high imp. headphones senhisier hd 650. so what be better (essence stx or on board supreme fx)?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poulk*
> 
> thx for response.
> i use both: hifi stereo set up (2 channel amp pionner + 2 full size speackers) and high imp. headphones senhisier hd 650. so what be better (essence stx or on board supreme fx)?


I have the sennheiser pc 360 and used the supreme FX for about 5 minutes on this board before going back to my xonar STX...lol
Quite a difference in quality in my opinion.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I still do not know which ram to choose i.e. aesthetics, performance and what should i look for?


----------



## poulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I have the sennheiser pc 360 and used the supreme FX for about 5 minutes on this board before going back to my xonar STX...lol
> Quite a difference in quality in my opinion.


lol







i see. thx. so stx stay (need to do upgrade).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I still do not know which ram to choose i.e. aesthetics, performance and what should i look for?


the corsair LPX series have been very good... but so has the gskill. no great differences between DDR4 brands at this point.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I still do not know which ram to choose i.e. aesthetics, performance and what should i look for?


At this point its all about how much you want to spend and which manufacturer's product support you prefer, its all brand new tech, and most of the RAM is pretty comparable performance wise right now.


----------



## Mydog

Damn now I thought I'd blown my memory or the IMC on my 5960X, kept getting "b7" on post no matter what I did. Tried to load "optimal default" and reboot and then set XMP but kept getting the "b7" on post.
CMOS set everything back to normal luckily


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn now I thought I'd blown my memory or the IMC on my 5960X, kept getting "b7" on post no matter what I did. Tried to load "optimal default" and reboot and then set XMP but kept getting the "b7" on post.
> CMOS set everything back to normal luckily


has happened to me, just get stuck on B7, for me turning off the PSU for 10sec, and holding the power button to drain the system and then switch the PSU on, hit the safe mode button got it working for me!


----------



## changboy

Hello, i plan update my 4930K for the new X99 rampage V with the 5960X and i began to modify my set up for a water cooling built with 3 radiator( 2X 360mm + 1X 280mm) with the mcp-655 pump and top xspc and raystorm cpu cooler and i have 2X r9-290 with xspc block. I already bought all cooling part and i still have some item back order till end of november, so i will order the mobo and cpu and memory in the first week of december. Then i wanna ask you 2 things ; --witch memory i better buy, i plan the gskill 3000MHZ is this ok ? and what kind of max overclocking i can expect from my set up with the 5960X ?

I saw some crazy overclocking with this processor here getting more then 2000 point on cinebench test, this is just crazy score, the max i got with my 4930K was 1226, hehehe.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hello, i plan update my 4930K for the new X99 rampage V with the 5960X and i began to modify my set up for a water cooling built with 3 radiator( 2X 360mm + 1X 280mm) with the mcp-655 pump and top xspc and raystorm cpu cooler and i have 2X r9-290 with xspc block. I already bought all cooling part and i still have some item back order till end of november, so i will order the mobo and cpu and memory in the first week of december. Then i wanna ask you 2 things ; --witch memory i better buy, i plan the gskill 3000MHZ is this ok ? and what kind of max overclocking i can expect from my set up with the 5960X ?
> 
> I saw some crazy overclocking with this processor here getting more then 2000 point on cinebench test, this is just crazy score, the max i got with my 4930K was 1226, hehehe.


Im a fan of the Corsair memory, Im not so big on buying really high rated ram, I bought 2666mhz and just overclocked it to 3200 without much of an issue, all depends on your CPU/IMC. a good overclock for this CPU would be around 4.4ghz from what I have seen, maybe more if your on a watercooling setup.


----------



## remmer29

Please help me to solve the problem.
I have changed timings on my DDR4 G.SKILL 2133 in order to overclock it to 2800 and now I can`t restore my BIOS to start PC even to BIOS setup.
I have already press the safe button and switch the BIOS button nothing helps.
What shoud I do?


----------



## remmer29

I forgot to tell that I have 60 number on my Q-Code table


----------



## changboy

So you mean then corsair or gskill will do the same thing and we no need to buy high timming memory coz they all overclock well , if fact i want know if a set of memory match better then the other with the rampage V ?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> So you mean then corsair or gskill will do the same thing and we no need to buy high timming memory coz they all overclock well , if fact i want know if a set of memory match better then the other with the rampage V ?


For the most part yes, but there are always exceptions to the rule. Right now all kits have very loose timings and will run at the next bin or even two bins higher than stock with only a slight bump in voltage. Sometimes you might have to loosen the timings a bit further to achieve stability.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Please help me to solve the problem.
> I have changed timings on my DDR4 G.SKILL 2133 in order to overclock it to 2800 and now I can`t restore my BIOS to start PC even to BIOS setup.
> I have already press the safe button and switch the BIOS button nothing helps.
> What shoud I do?
> I forgot to tell that I have 60 number on my Q-Code table


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*


plz fill out rigbuilder so we know what equip you're working with. I've had 60 q's too. shut down. hit the clrcmos. switch off the psu, wait a minute. switch on. clrcmos again. try start up (using bios#1). If that fails, use the no power bios flash as explained in your manual.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> plz fill out rigbuilder so we know what equip you're working with. I've had 60 q's too. shut down. hit the clrcmos. switch off the psu, wait a minute. switch on. clrcmos again. try start up (using bios#1). If that fails, use the no power bios flash as explained in your manual.


My rig:
Asus Rampage V Extreme
5960X
16gb G.Skill 2133Mhz
Win. 8.1 (64 bit)
I will fill my rig a bit latter.
I have been building my PC for 2 days on water therefore this problem killing me.
I need to solve that issue first with your help i supposed.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> For the most part yes, but there are always exceptions to the rule. Right now all kits have very loose timings and will run at the next bin or even two bins higher than stock with only a slight bump in voltage. Sometimes you might have to loosen the timings a bit further to achieve stability.


Ok thank you Gunslinger, and you witch memory did you bought for your rampage V ?
BTW i always saw your score on 3Dmark hehehe you are some of the best to push all to the limit, your score are just crazy, then congratulation of your hard work always







.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If that fails, use the no power bios flash as explained in your manual.


That fails.
In order to flush the BIOS
I need only to down load the file and rename it to R5E.CAP or I should to download some flasher programe too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> That fails.
> In order to flush the BIOS
> I need only to down load the file and rename it to R5E.CAP or I should to download some flasher programe too?


bummer. did you kill the ram?
no flash utility needed. download the bios, follow the instructions in your manual. you don't even need to have a cpu in the socket for this flash to work.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bummer. did you kill the ram?
> no flash utility needed. download the bios, follow the instructions in your manual. you don't even need to have a cpu in the socket for this flash to work.


I have flashed the BIOS but nothing helps
You think that ram has died?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I have flashed the BIOS but nothing helps
> You think that ram has died?


After flashing, it is still code 60?
well, since the problem occurred when you were working on the ram. It may have, It's actually pretty hard to kill ddr4. what voltage were you using to hit 2800? and what voltage settings for your cpu and cache? (could have killed the IMC too, but I doubt it). Unplug everything except one stick of ram, mouse and keyborad. still can't post to bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Ok thank you Gunslinger, and you *witch memory did you bought for your rampage V* ?
> BTW i always saw your score on 3Dmark hehehe you are some of the best to push all to the limit, your score are just crazy, then congratulation of your hard work always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


look in his signature


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> After flashing, it is still code 60?
> well, since the problem occurred when you were working on the ram. It may have, It's actually pretty hard to kill ddr4. what voltage were you using to hit 2800? and what voltage settings for your cpu and cache? (could have killed the IMC too, but I doubt it). Unplug everything except one stick of ram, mouse and keyborad. still can't post to bios?


There was 1.18v on CPU and 4200Mhz and 1.13v to the cash
to DDR4 i have put 1.3v 2800Mhz (stock 1.2v 2133Mhz)
I have already unplug mouse and the keyboard.
I am trying to insert 1 slot to DDR4 in order to understand is it a memory o something else.


----------



## changboy

I read comment on newegg and many write the board rampage V have many problem and not stable, is this true ?
Do i'am better buy from another brand as EVGA classified or asrock professional ?
I scare read all comment now, argggg so hard to buy good pc part without having issue, lol.
I don't want go wrong with my new X99 mobo.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still can't post to bios?


All 4 DDR4 and all of components i have switch off and nothing helps.
What do you think it is?


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> I read comment on newegg and many write the board rampage V have many problem and not stable, is this true ?
> Do i'am better buy from another brand as EVGA classified or asrock professional ?
> I scare read all comment now, argggg so hard to buy good pc part without having issue, lol.
> I don't want go wrong with my new X99 mobo.


Don`t worry about that this problem.
I never had such an issure since Asus Rampage III Extreme, this is a 1st time for since 2006


----------



## WhiteShark73

hmmm cheers for the heads up...might check with ASUS direct but either way I've been reading there's not a massive difference dropping from x16 to x8 GPU wise so I reckon I can take the hit if needs be









Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> All 4 DDR4 and all of components i have switch off and nothing helps.
> What do you think it is?


*still @ post code 60*? I'm betting its ram or IMC at this point. If you have not already, shut down, pull the battery and let it sit 5 min. reinstall battery, all power (ATX, both EPS and the PCIE molex, one dimm, one gpu.) remove all header wires (yeah, PIA I know, but eliminate any issues with case switches - ideally, I do this with the MB on a cardboard box) Switch on the psu but not the mobo yet. Bios #1, Hit clrcmos, make sure you didn't move the LN2 switch or TPU. use the safe boot (red) button on the mobo. If nothing, use the mobo power switch. If still nothing... then you're into tear-down to check the CPU on another MB. Sorry man, I hope this resolves!


----------



## shampoo911

my rig will be ready on march aprox...









while i read this thread, constant pain invades me... i need my new rig ASAP hahaha...


----------



## Mikan02

Best I can do without oc memory..
4500 - 4300 - 2133


1-2 weeks until I get my G.Skill memory ^^
1-2 weeks EK-FB KIT ASUS R5E (I hope)


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *still @ post code 60*? Sorry man, I hope this resolves!


Today I have made this issue clear.
My CPU 5960X has died. Therefore Asus Rampage does not mater to my problem.
Thx to you and I am sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Today I have made this issue clear.
> My CPU 5960X has died. Therefore Asus Rampage does not mater to my problem.
> Thx to you and I am sorry for my bad english.


sorry to hear that. But you never know.. .the replacement may be a golden chip!


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry to hear that. But you never know.. .the replacement may be a golden chip!


That CPU was very good on 1.18v 4200-4400 and i thought that this is my lucky one.
I wish that new one will be more to safety.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Today I have made this issue clear.
> My CPU 5960X has died. Therefore Asus Rampage does not mater to my problem.
> Thx to you and I am sorry for my bad english.


Lol, so bad ...do you think you will get another free with normal warrenty or you bought the intel protection plan ?
Coz from you i will know what to do when i will order mine. I'am really surprise to see ur cpu died just coz this coz intel cpu are built like a thank.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Lol, so bad ...do you think you will get another free with normal warrenty or you bought the intel protection plan ?
> Coz from you i will know what to do when i will order mine. I'am really surprise to see ur cpu died just coz this coz intel cpu are built like a thank.


This is my first cpu that dies. About warranty, i was surprised becouse i have bought it from Amazon.com (USA) and they delivered it to Moscow therefore i have regestred that cpu on intel site and today after that I have solve this problem and made evry thing clear to me. I have wrote to the support and they allready waiting fore a replacement that CPU in Netherlands. They have told me that 2-3 weeks to replace it. And today i will put my old Asus RE4 and 3930k for that time.


----------



## primafrog

My 5930K also died a week ago...not sure what was the cause. I originally ordered a tuning plan with Intel but they offered to replace the CPU with the standard warranty. I received the new CPU last weekend, and definitely not as good as the first one.









I updated the bios to 802 and I am trying to run with 100 strap and get the 3200 frequency up and running. I can boot and post and get to windows. However, as soon as I try to run a memory benchmark (Aida64), then windows freezes...
CPU @4.5 with 1.325V, Cache @4.4 with 1.3v, VIN 1.9V, VSA 1.03V. Raising Vin (up to 1.95) or VSA (up to 1.2) didn't help

I have no issue running the memory @3000 with 125 strap but was hoping to use Adaptive mode. Thoughts?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> My 5930K also died a week ago...not sure what was the cause. I originally ordered a tuning plan with Intel but they offered to replace the CPU with the standard warranty. I received the new CPU last weekend, and definitely not as good as the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated the bios to 802 and I am trying to run with 100 strap and get the 3200 frequency up and running. I can boot and post and get to windows. However, as soon as I try to run a memory benchmark (Aida64), then windows freezes...
> CPU @4.5 with 1.325V, Cache @4.4 with 1.3v, VIN 1.9V, VSA 1.03V. Raising Vin (up to 1.95) or VSA (up to 1.2) didn't help
> 
> I have no issue running the memory @3000 with 125 strap but was hoping to use Adaptive mode. Thoughts?


You have what voltages h24?


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You have what voltages h24?


h24? not sure what you mean here


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> h24? not sure what you mean here


the 5930K is dead with which tensions in h24?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> My 5930K also died a week ago...not sure what was the cause. I originally ordered a tuning plan with Intel but they offered to replace the CPU with the standard warranty. I received the new CPU last weekend, and definitely not as good as the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated the bios to 802 and I am trying to run with 100 strap and get the 3200 frequency up and running. I can boot and post and get to windows. However, as soon as I try to run a memory benchmark (Aida64), then windows freezes...
> CPU @4.5 with 1.325V, Cache @4.4 with 1.3v, VIN 1.9V, VSA 1.03V. Raising Vin (up to 1.95) or VSA (up to 1.2) didn't help
> 
> I have no issue running the memory @3000 with 125 strap but was hoping to use Adaptive mode. Thoughts?


what memory kit, timings and voltage for 3200? Many times an increase in cache voltage will fix that freeze in aid64 memory benchmark.


----------



## primafrog

Jpmboy,

G.Skill 3000, 15-15-15-35 2T @ 1.375 (used some voltage as yours for testing). I will follow your advice and play with the cache voltage then. Thanks!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> My 5930K also died a week ago...not sure what was the cause. I originally ordered a tuning plan with Intel but they offered to replace the CPU with the standard warranty. I received the new CPU last weekend, and definitely not as good as the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated the bios to 802 and I am trying to run with 100 strap and get the 3200 frequency up and running. I can boot and post and get to windows. However, as soon as I try to run a memory benchmark (Aida64), then windows freezes...
> CPU @4.5 with 1.325V, Cache @4.4 with 1.3v, VIN 1.9V, VSA 1.03V. Raising Vin (up to 1.95) or VSA (up to 1.2) didn't help
> 
> I have no issue running the memory @3000 with 125 strap but was hoping to use Adaptive mode. Thoughts?


Hello primafrog,

I'm on the ASUS X99-E WS board instead, and the 5960X, so your results may vary from mine, but here are some thoughts on your questions.

First thing I noticed is you're going for cache almost up to cpu frequency but with _lower_ Vcache than Vcore. In my experience if you want to bring cache up so close to cpu frequency you will need at least 0.1 volt more to the cache than to the cores. At similar clocks, and on the 125 strap, I'm using Vcore offset +0.275 and Vcache offset +0.450. The resulting Vcore I get under load is around 1.312 and my Vcache under load is 1.379. So it's not like they _end up_ all that far apart, but I do find that I have to make the settings this much different in order to get a stable result anyway. By the way I'm at LLC step 6.

Next, I see VIn 1.95 didn't help, but I suspect that 1.95 was still right, and you were held back by SA. My VCCSA is 1.168 using an offset of +0.350 and that has made a big difference with memory stability. Your own results may vary a lot on this one setting but there is likely a 'magic number' somewhere in the range for you. Search for it by very small steps. SA is a very sensitive thing and not really linear, meaning if you jump by large steps you can easily miss a stable zone in the middle and go right from one unstable setting to another.

About your DRAM voltage -- Have you tried up to 1.5v? It seems safe enough for most kits, though no one really knows in this new DDR4 world whether it will knock a year off your kit. But if price drops work out well we'll all want to chuck our 4GB sticks for 8's by then anyway.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> the 5930K is dead with which tensions in h24?


I don't think it was the applied voltage. Vcore 1.375, Cache 1.35, Vin 1.95, VSA 1.2v. After a few hours of running benchmarks, i updated my bios version and then it crashed. After checking the CPU, the thermal paste was completely gone....I'm not kidding, the CPU was dry in the middle like I didn't apply any paste, I used Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound and it would appear that it completely melted with the generated heat???

I switched compound with latest CPU and verified the paste 3 times already and it seems fine now...


----------



## primafrog

SkiMountaineer,

Thanks for the feedback. With my past CPU, my Vcache was definitely lower but i believe that depends strongly on the CPU so this CPU might indeed need more Vcache. As far as VSA you are right, probably need to find the magic number.

My memory has been treating me nicely with voltage increase. On pevious processor, was able to get 3120 @ 13-13-15-28 1T with 1.5V...however didn't help with this issue, which i think now is related to the cache and not memory itself. Thanks!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

You're welcome. Good luck! Wow, I wonder what happened to your thermal paste... that's very strange.

Mine must be OK since I've been stressing this 5960X quite a bit (water cooled at least). But I might still want to re-do my paste since two of my cores spike to about 5 degrees (C) higher than the others. I suppose I could also just use a lower multiplier on those cores but... meh.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I also have Noctua NT-H1 and mine looks perfect. You must have screwed up.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hello primafrog,
> 
> I'm on the ASUS X99-E WS board instead, and the 5960X, so your results may vary from mine, but here are some thoughts on your questions.
> 
> First thing I noticed is you're going for cache almost up to cpu frequency but with _lower_ Vcache than Vcore. In my experience if you want to bring cache up so close to cpu frequency you will need at least 0.1 volt more to the cache than to the cores. At similar clocks, and on the 125 strap, I'm using Vcore offset +0.275 and Vcache offset +0.450. The resulting Vcore I get under load is around 1.312 and my Vcache under load is 1.379. So it's not like they _end up_ all that far apart, but I do find that I have to make the settings this much different in order to get a stable result anyway. By the way I'm at LLC step 6.
> 
> Next, I see VIn 1.95 didn't help, but I suspect that 1.95 was still right, and you were held back by SA. My VCCSA is 1.168 using an offset of +0.350 and that has made a big difference with memory stability. Your own results may vary a lot on this one setting but there is likely a 'magic number' somewhere in the range for you. Search for it by very small steps. SA is a very sensitive thing and not really linear, meaning if you jump by large steps you can easily miss a stable zone in the middle and go right from one unstable setting to another.
> 
> About your DRAM voltage -- Have you tried up to 1.5v? It seems safe enough for most kits, though no one really knows in this new DDR4 world whether it will knock a year off your kit. But if price drops work out well we'll all want to chuck our 4GB sticks for 8's by then anyway.


If the "Cache CPU Voltage" is less than the Vcore, is dangerous
For me, (load), Vcore at ~1.26v and CPU Cache at ~1.25v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I don't think it was the applied voltage. Vcore 1.375, Cache 1.35, Vin 1.95, VSA 1.2v. After a few hours of running benchmarks, i updated my bios version and then it crashed. After checking the CPU, the thermal paste was completely gone....I'm not kidding, the CPU was dry in the middle like I didn't apply any paste, I used Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound and it would appear that it completely melted with the generated heat???
> 
> I switched compound with latest CPU and verified the paste 3 times already and it seems fine now...


Strange, indeed


----------



## SuprUsrStan

What is in the 0802 bios fix?


----------



## changboy

I plan using for my 5960x the thermal paste ; coolaboratory liquid ultra, i was using it with my 4930k and this paste doing good job but when i clean it the print letter on my cpu erase number model and batch number. So if i put this on my 5960x do you think intel warrenty will be cancelled coz the cpu lost is printing model on it ?

Do you think i better not use the coolaboratory liquid ultra on my cpu guys ?


----------



## Kimir

You'd better use Gelid GC Extreme and keep your warranty.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You'd better use Gelid GC Extreme and keep your warranty.


Do you think Arctic Cooling MX-4 is bad choice?


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing wrong with MX-4. It's a bit of an old compound but it's a good one.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You'd better use Gelid GC Extreme and keep your warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Arctic Cooling MX-4 is bad choice?
Click to expand...

Iv had better results using Prolimatech PK-3, Top notch stuff,


----------



## changboy

So you mean using coolaboratory liquid ultra avoid the warrenty, is that true ? why ?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> So you mean using coolaboratory liquid ultra avoid the warrenty, is that true ? why ?


that compound is like a super duty one... tough to take it off... it is like soldered metal... i strongly advice against it UNLESS you are delidding and lapping your cpu...


----------



## Kimir

Yes, Intel is clear about that, marking on the IHS invisible/remove and warranty is gone.
http://download.intel.com/support/processors/sb/warranty_processor_english.pdf
Quote:


> Limited Warranty does NOT cover:
> 
> • any Product which has been modified or operated outside of Intel's publicly available specifications or *where the original identification markings (trademark or serial number) has been removed, altered or obliterated* from the Product.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> G.Skill 3000, 15-15-15-35 2T @ 1.375 (used some voltage as yours for testing). I will follow your advice and play with the cache voltage then. Thanks!


the poster above hit on it. while you are trying to stabilize new ram settings, back off on your cache frequency (or raise cache voltage slowly). I work to get cpu and cache clocks and voltages rock solid first, then bring up the ram. Otherwise, it's hard to tell what is the cause of any instability seen.









edit: the TIM loss... some of the very liquid ones will squeeze out (the LN2 guys have a term for this







). Usually from improper/uneven torque on the heatsink. Good luck this time!


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, Intel is clear about that, marking on the IHS invisible/remove and warranty is gone.
> http://download.intel.com/support/processors/sb/warranty_processor_english.pdf


OMG i didnt knew using coolaboratory avoid the warrenty and i alrady order 2 pack on amazon.ca and they ship my package , anyway i wont use it on my new 5960X and i will buy another brand, here i have the nocthua and the one xspc give with those waterblock, mx-2 i think, too bad coz coolaboratory is a kick ass performance product


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> That CPU was very good on 1.18v 4200-4400 and i thought that this is my lucky one.
> I wish that new one will be more to safety.


Wow only 1.18v!!

Sigh. I cannot get 4250MHz without 1.25v

Either I am doing something very seriously wrong, or my setup is crap.

Water cooled etc.

I can use XMP 2666Mhz on 125 strap. Auto volts. If I try and set ANY offset, I ALWAYS get AD q-code on soft or hard reset. If I reset again it boots.

If I have the volts down at 1.20v it boots into windows, but when running Intel Burn Test, I get a BSOD "whea_uncorrectable_error" as well.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Wow only 1.18v!!
> 
> Sigh. I cannot get 4250MHz without 1.25v
> 
> Either I am doing something very seriously wrong, or my setup is crap.
> 
> Water cooled etc.
> 
> I can use XMP 2666Mhz on 125 strap. Auto volts. If I try and set ANY offset, I ALWAYS get AD q-code on soft or hard reset. If I reset again it boots.
> 
> If I have the volts down at 1.20v it boots into windows, but when running Intel Burn Test, I get a BSOD "whea_uncorrectable_error" as well.


4250mhz with 1.25v is nothing to complain about! I am sure you could squeeze 4.3ghz or 4.4ghz under 1.315v


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> What is in the 0802 bios fix?


Hi








0802 is for oc setups having trouble with 0801 (bd code / booting to windows with high speed memory).

Anyone know what is standard VRM switching frequency when it is set to Auto with a 5960x? :>


----------



## SkiMountaineer

That depends... are you referring to the CPU VRM or the DRAM VRM? The one for DRAM defaults to 500 MHz if I remember correctly. The CPU one somewhat lower.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Wow only 1.18v!!
> 
> Sigh. I cannot get 4250MHz without 1.25v
> 
> Either I am doing something very seriously wrong, or my setup is crap.
> 
> Water cooled etc.
> 
> I can use XMP 2666Mhz on 125 strap. Auto volts. If I try and set ANY offset, I ALWAYS get AD q-code on soft or hard reset. If I reset again it boots.
> 
> If I have the volts down at 1.20v it boots into windows, but when running Intel Burn Test, I get a BSOD "whea_uncorrectable_error" as well.


The only thing that i remember that was wrong on my broken 5960X is XMP function wasn`t work at all.
I think I got a factory deffect on my CPU, because on DDR4 site G.Skills 2133Mhz sad that XMP fanction is working.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> That CPU was very good on 1.18v 4200-4400 and i thought that this is my lucky one.
> I wish that new one will be more to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow only 1.18v!!
> 
> Sigh. I cannot get 4250MHz without 1.25v
> 
> Either I am doing something very seriously wrong, or my setup is crap.
> 
> Water cooled etc.
> 
> I can use XMP 2666Mhz on 125 strap. Auto volts. If I try and set ANY offset, I ALWAYS get AD q-code on soft or hard reset. If I reset again it boots.
> 
> If I have the volts down at 1.20v it boots into windows, but when running Intel Burn Test, I get a BSOD "whea_uncorrectable_error" as well.
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with 1.25v or even 1.3 (which will probably take you to at least 4400... I get 4500 stable at 1.312).

125 strap is best for 2800 and 3000 DRAM speeds but not as good for 2666 and below, which might go better on 100 (plus then you can use Adaptive voltage effectively). I can't say for sure, but it's possible that your offset voltage problems could be caused by an incorrect idea of what base the offset is being added to. If you run auto everything and watch what voltage it gives you... that is not the voltage that your offset will be added to. Let's look at Vcore for example. Let's say you're running everything on Auto and your Vcore is 1.20 under load, and you want to get 1.25. In that situation you would not succeed if you rebooted and set Vcore to Offset mode +0.05. That's because the auto result of 1.20 was actually an auto offset on top of some other base voltage (also an auto voltage) that you weren't sure of. What you really have to do is play around with the Adaptive Voltage controls in Ai Suite while your rig is stress testing and watch the math. You don't even have to click Apply, just experiment with the OC Voltage and Offset Voltage settings and see what they add up to. Then take OC Voltage almost all the way to the low end, but not all the way (because then it would switch to "default" and not give you numbers to work with). At that point OC Voltage reads 1.007 and Offset Voltage is added to it, to produce a total Vcore as the result. That reading of Offset Voltage is roughly where you want to start when you set an offset in the UEFI at boot time to achieve the target Vcore that you were shooting for. Of course the operating result under load may still be a little off so then you fine tune it some more.

But your post also makes me think that something else is wrong besides the primary voltages if going away from all-Auto-volts is giving you trouble on next POST or boot. You may be chasing a red herring with the primary voltages when something else is just a little too far outside of stable operating window. Can you give a more full listing of your settings? One possible example would be if your VCCSA ("Service Agent" voltage) was too low for your DRAM speed. Another one is maybe you need to increase the DRAM Current Capacity settings (try 120%) and possibly set the CPU and DRAM phase controls to Optimized in case you still have them on Auto or Standard. the DRAM phase control may even need to go to Extreme to hit your DDR4 kit's top speeds, but probably not. The CPU phase control should not need Extreme until much higher speeds, at least like 4.7+.

Have you turned off Spread Spectrum? Definitely turn that off. Have you disabled SVID for both CPU and DRAM? Both of those should be set to Disabled or else you're triggering regulators that are meant to keep stock systems working within safe, tame stock ranges for more average owners. There is also another voltage regulator under Advanced > CPU settings to disable, not the thermal one but something about voltage. Don't worry, as long as you don't mess with the thermal regulation your processor will still definitely throttle or shut down before it can damage itself. Except if you give it some ridiculous voltage or current spike that it can't clamp quickly enough, that would still wreck it. Also you can still degrade your processor over time by running "somewhat" too hot, but one would assume you know not to do that. Therefore the "let's keep everything closer to stock" regulators serve no useful purpose and if any of them are still enabled that's just asking for either predictable or unpredictable problems.

Also worth mentioning is you might as well run LLC between 6 and 8 while you're first working out the overclock, then experiment with lowering it.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

You probably know all of that, but I figured it might be worth typing if it helps someone else.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That depends... are you referring to the CPU VRM or the DRAM VRM? The one for DRAM defaults to 500 MHz if I remember correctly. The CPU one somewhat lower.


Thank you







Was thinking about the CPU VRM, think ill wait until I get the water-blocks for my RVE before doing any adjustment to it :>
Also thanks for post above about phase controls and LLC, been trying to decide between leaving CPU phase control on Auto or set to Optimized. Now I know what to set ^^
Currently have LLC on 7, cause it had little to no vdrop. Will look into that later on too


----------



## primafrog

I finally got my voltages dialed in last night with the 125 strap (can't get good memory OC with 100 strap outside of 2666/2800 frequencies). I then switched to offset voltages for Vcore, Vcache, Vsa. However, the voltages & cpu/cache frequencies don't change depending on the load and on idle stay on max. My power options in Windows are set on balanced. Am I missing something? is that supposed to work with 125 strap ( i know that adaptive can only work with 100 strap).









Forgot to turn CPU SVID on...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> I finally got my voltages dialed in last night with the 125 strap (can't get good memory OC with 100 strap outside of 2666/2800 frequencies). I then switched to offset voltages for Vcore, Vcache, Vsa. However, the voltages & cpu/cache frequencies don't change depending on the load and on idle stay on max. My power options in Windows are set on balanced. Am I missing something? is that supposed to work with 125 strap ( i know that adaptive can only work with 100 strap).


enable speedtep in bios and the cpu will down clock. and verify that in advanced power settings min proc state =0%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with 1.25v or even 1.3 (which will probably take you to at least 4400... I get 4500 stable at 1.312).
> 
> 125 strap is best for 2800 and 3000 DRAM speeds but not as good for 2666 and below, which might go better on 100 (plus then you can use Adaptive voltage effectively). I can't say for sure, but it's possible that your offset voltage problems could be caused by an incorrect idea of what base the offset is being added to. If you run auto everything and watch what voltage it gives you... that is not the voltage that your offset will be added to. Let's look at Vcore for example. Let's say you're running everything on Auto and your Vcore is 1.20 under load, and you want to get 1.25. In that situation you would not succeed if you rebooted and set Vcore to Offset mode +0.05. That's because the auto result of 1.20 was actually an auto offset on top of some other base voltage (also an auto voltage) that you weren't sure of. What you really have to do is play around with the Adaptive Voltage controls in Ai Suite while your rig is stress testing and watch the math. You don't even have to click Apply, just experiment with the OC Voltage and Offset Voltage settings and see what they add up to. Then take OC Voltage almost all the way to the low end, but not all the way (because then it would switch to "default" and not give you numbers to work with). At that point OC Voltage reads 1.007 and Offset Voltage is added to it, to produce a total Vcore as the result. That reading of Offset Voltage is roughly where you want to start when you set an offset in the UEFI at boot time to achieve the target Vcore that you were shooting for. Of course the operating result under load may still be a little off so then you fine tune it some more.
> 
> But your post also makes me think that something else is wrong besides the primary voltages if going away from all-Auto-volts is giving you trouble on next POST or boot. You may be chasing a red herring with the primary voltages when something else is just a little too far outside of stable operating window. Can you give a more full listing of your settings? One possible example would be if your VCCSA ("Service Agent" voltage) was too low for your DRAM speed. Another one is maybe you need to increase the DRAM Current Capacity settings (try 120%) and possibly set the CPU and DRAM phase controls to Optimized in case you still have them on Auto or Standard. the DRAM phase control may even need to go to Extreme to hit your DDR4 kit's top speeds, but probably not. The CPU phase control should not need Extreme until much higher speeds, at least like 4.7+.
> 
> Have you turned off Spread Spectrum? Definitely turn that off. *Have you disabled SVID for both CPU and DRAM*? Both of those should be set to Disabled or else you're triggering regulators that are meant to keep stock systems working within safe, tame stock ranges for more average owners. There is also another voltage regulator under Advanced > CPU settings to disable, not the thermal one but something about voltage. Don't worry, as long as you don't mess with the thermal regulation your processor will still definitely throttle or shut down before it can damage itself. Except if you give it some ridiculous voltage or current spike that it can't clamp quickly enough, that would still wreck it. Also you can still degrade your processor over time by running "somewhat" too hot, but one would assume you know not to do that. Therefore the "let's keep everything closer to stock" regulators serve no useful purpose and if any of them are still enabled that's just asking for either predictable or unpredictable problems.
> 
> Also worth mentioning is you might as well run LLC between 6 and 8 while you're first working out the overclock, then experiment with lowering it.


if you are using offset or adaptive dynamic voltage control, just leave the cpu svid on auto. (in full manual mode it will disable anyway). disable dram svid. 2666 and 3200 ram frequencies work great on strap 100. most 2800 ram kits (4x4) will do 3200 with little voltage increase.


----------



## kael13

Bit unrelated to all the OC questions, but what is the max amperage of either the AI Charger+ or USB Charger+? In AI Suite, I'm told the USB Charger+ works only on the ROG Connect port is this true?

Asking 'cause the new iPhone can handle 2.1A (similar to iPads) apparently.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn more about tightening ram speeds? I'd like to know if there are some formulas involved and which to focus on first. I know the cas latency and refresh are very important along with the command rate, I don't know how the other timings take effect with these.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn more about tightening ram speeds? I'd like to know if there are some formulas involved and which to focus on first. I know the cas latency and refresh are very important along with the command rate, I don't know how the other timings take effect with these.


there's been a bunch of discussion here over the last couple of days, may, or may not help.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yey just got my board RVE from amazon

Now for ddr4 (dont know which one

5820k is ready too


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's been a bunch of discussion here over the last couple of days, may, or may not help.


Thanks I will check out


----------



## shampoo911

dang... haswell-e ocing is a HASSLE...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dang... haswell-e ocing is a HASSLE...


But in the end, it's so worth it!


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> You probably know all of that, but I figured it might be worth typing if it helps someone else.


THank you very much for your reply mate. Really appreciate it.

Although system is watercooled, with only the CPU being cooled at the moment, I have noticed upwards of 81 degrees C when 4400MHz and 1.31v (Aquacomputer Kyros block and 2 x 480 thick XSPC rads).

Would prefer a nice everyday 4200-4300 at lower volts with speedstep to keep it under check. In saying that I do have the Intel Tuning Warranty









A lot to learn, but it is getting there. I have not used the over clock software, just been in bios doing it manually...............

Had a LOT of issues using the 0802 bios as well so have gone back to 0801.

I had a understanding that VID was close to 1.00v as a BASE figure to work with, so added my OFFSET from there. For example 0.230v and it would give me 1.232v under load when testing. It tests ok at that volts, but when I reboot or cold boot I get q-code "AD", sigh.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## changboy

On my sus Z68 motherboard after update the bios the debug led show AO, but before update the bios that was showing AA.

So with the X99 rampage V after you update your bios the debug led show AA or AO ?
Don't know why but i always feel better see AA.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> *Have you disabled SVID for both CPU and DRAM*?
> 
> 
> 
> if you are using offset or adaptive dynamic voltage control, just leave the cpu svid on auto. (in full manual mode it will disable anyway). disable dram svid. 2666 and 3200 ram frequencies work great on strap 100. most 2800 ram kits (4x4) will do 3200 with little voltage increase.
Click to expand...

Thanks, glad to know this about the cpu SVID!

Man, I wish my 3200 kit would do anything over 2800 without one stick failing to report. But I think it's not the stick but the slot... slot B1. But it seems like I'm doing just as well with 2750 and tighter timings. What's the best way to test if one slot (or its corresponding part of the IMC) is faulty? I've tried rotating my four sticks and it doesn't seem to be a particular stick that drops out (and they all test the same if I install just one of them at a time and test in slot D1). In 4-way, it's whatever stick is in B1 that doesn't POST at any speed over 2800. Even with a lot of extra voltage.

That would sound like slot B1 is the problem, except under certain combinations of settings it's not just one but two sticks that fail to POST. Now that would be not so surprising if it was B1 and one other slot that drop out... but instead, when it's two that drop out it's A1 and C1!

I'm sure there's something that explains that behavior but I don't know what. Overall this rig is running nicely enough that I would really hate to RMA the board or the CPU, but I also feel like I should not just accept the situation if I can't get 4-channel DDR4 at the memory's rated speeds. Its identity should be in my sig, a G.Skill 4 x 4GB kit.


----------



## Skywalka456

^
I'm using the same Ram as your,

Have you try using mode 1 in DRAM timing menu. Because i can't get it to stable on strap 100 with 15-15-15-35 but at mode 1; it set my ram to 16-18-18-36 and i'm running at 3000mhz 1.45v, stable at everything for over a week now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Thanks, glad to know this about the cpu SVID!
> 
> Man, I wish my 3200 kit would do anything over 2800 without one stick failing to report. But I think it's not the stick but the slot... slot B1. But it seems like I'm doing just as well with 2750 and tighter timings. What's the best way to test if one slot (or its corresponding part of the IMC) is faulty? I've tried rotating my four sticks and it doesn't seem to be a particular stick that drops out (and they all test the same if I install just one of them at a time and test in slot D1). In 4-way, it's whatever stick is in B1 that doesn't POST at any speed over 2800. Even with a lot of extra voltage.
> 
> That would sound like slot B1 is the problem, except under certain combinations of settings it's not just one but two sticks that fail to POST. Now that would be not so surprising if it was B1 and one other slot that drop out... but instead, when it's two that drop out it's A1 and C1!
> 
> I'm sure there's something that explains that behavior but I don't know what. Overall this rig is running nicely enough that I would really hate to RMA the board or the CPU, but I also feel like I should not just accept the situation if I can't get 4-channel DDR4 at the memory's rated speeds. Its identity should be in my sig, a G.Skill 4 x 4GB kit.


if it's dropping all/any of the sticks in slot B1, sorry, that sounds like a bad ram slot. if you are US based, check with [email protected]


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it's dropping all/any of the sticks in slot B1, sorry, that sounds like a bad ram slot. if you are US based, check with [email protected]


Hello

I would agree but the statement below points to some type general instability rather than a fault with the board. If additional components are not available to test with it would be best to RMA the board, memory and CPU and request that all be tested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That would sound like slot B1 is the problem, except under certain combinations of settings it's not just one but two sticks that fail to POST. Now that would be not so surprising if it was B1 and one other slot that drop out... but instead, when it's two that drop out it's A1 and C1!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Thanks, glad to know this about the cpu SVID!
> 
> Man, I wish my 3200 kit would do anything over 2800 without one stick failing to report. But I think it's not the stick but the slot... slot B1. But it seems like I'm doing just as well with 2750 and tighter timings. What's the best way to test if one slot (or its corresponding part of the IMC) is faulty? I've tried rotating my four sticks and it doesn't seem to be a particular stick that drops out (and they all test the same if I install just one of them at a time and test in slot D1). In 4-way, it's whatever stick is in B1 that doesn't POST at any speed over 2800. Even with a lot of extra voltage.
> 
> That would sound like slot B1 is the problem, except under certain combinations of settings it's not just one but two sticks that fail to POST. Now that would be not so surprising if it was B1 and one other slot that drop out... but instead, when it's two that drop out it's A1 and C1!
> 
> I'm sure there's something that explains that behavior but I don't know what. Overall this rig is running nicely enough that I would really hate to RMA the board or the CPU, but I also feel like I should not just accept the situation if I can't get 4-channel DDR4 at the memory's rated speeds. Its identity should be in my sig, a G.Skill 4 x 4GB kit.


Try OC'ing the ram with ram training disabled to check if it is the slot or not....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would agree but the statement below points to some type general instability rather than a fault with the board. If additional components are not available to test with it would be best to RMA the board, memory and CPU and request that all be tested.


ah - you're right (of course







). that does sound more like a stability issue. lol - or sticks not inserted correctly/fully


----------



## vmanuelgm

Just got back to Asus RVE, because of the oc socket and uncore overclockability...

I am now with 4,5 core and 4,5 uncore, 24/7, passing IBT and LinX.



Was using 0802, but high oc's turned into bios corruption and not being able to start the mobo, which came into several debug codes and finally dead mobo.

Sent it to RMA and new one came. Again flashed 0802, and again debug problems after high oc's...

Flashed back to 0706 and now working like a charm.

Anyone having trouble with 0802???

Another question. A good profile for 3000 or 3200, under 1,4v??

Thanks in advance.

Got rid of noise in usb to my dac, using the ifi ipurifier and using the internal usb header (case usb's) for keyboard and mouse...


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Just got back to Asus RVE, because of the oc socket and uncore overclockability...
> 
> I am now with 4,5 core and 4,5 uncore, 24/7, passing IBT and LinX.
> 
> 
> 
> Was using 0802, but high oc's turned into bios corruption and not being able to start the mobo, which came into several debug codes and finally dead mobo.
> 
> Sent it to RMA and new one came. Again flashed 0802, and again debug problems after high oc's...
> 
> Flashed back to 0706 and now working like a charm.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with 0802???
> 
> Another question. A good profile for 3000 or 3200, under 1,4v??
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Got rid of noise in usb to my dac, using the ifi ipurifier and using the internal usb header (case usb's) for keyboard and mouse...


Hello,

I didn't encounter any issues with 802, although didn't make any significant improvements from 706. I have the same memory and it runs better on 125 strap & 3000. Not very successful with 3200 unless I relaxed the timings in mode 1. If you are willing to increase the voltage for DDR up to 1.5V (I didn't encounter any issues with it but obviously it is reaching the Intel max spec so at your own risk), then you should be able to drop them to 13-13-15 with 1T (my vsa is at 1.14v with that). By working on the vsa I'm able to drop it to CAS to 12 but can't bench yet at this level.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I didn't encounter any issues with 802, although didn't make any significant improvements from 706. I have the same memory and it runs better on 125 strap & 3000. Not very successful with 3200 unless I relaxed the timings in mode 1. If you are willing to increase the voltage for DDR up to 1.5V (I didn't encounter any issues with it but obviously it is reaching the Intel max spec so at your own risk), then you should be able to drop them to 13-13-15 with 1T (my vsa is at 1.14v with that). By working on the vsa I'm able to drop it to CAS to 12 but can't bench yet at this level.


Thanks, primafrog...

It has been asked before... Which is the max safe value for 24/7 in dram voltage???

I have tested 1,65v. But for daily use, 1,5v is a safe value??


----------



## primafrog

well, considering the DDR4 world is new, I don't think anyone knows yet. I have been running at 1.5V for a month and I didn't notice anything wrong or instability, no increase in temperature (maybe by 2 degres around 30 degres C) so I am confortable with it. I benched for one hour or two with 1.55 and was able to get to 12-13-14-27 1T...


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

What has been the highest ram overclock so far mentioned in this thread, does anyone recall?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> well, considering the DDR4 world is new, I don't think anyone knows yet. I have been running at 1.5V for a month and I didn't notice anything wrong or instability, no increase in temperature (maybe by 2 degres around 30 degres C) so I am confortable with it. I benched for one hour or two with 1.55 and was able to get to 12-13-14-27 1T...


So no degradation in one month with 1.5v...

In regards to cache voltage, how many volts are you applying?? What is your uncore overclock??

Regards.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So no degradation in one month with 1.5v...
> 
> In regards to cache voltage, how many volts are you applying?? What is your uncore overclock??
> 
> Regards.


In my signature...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Just got back to Asus RVE, because of the oc socket and uncore overclockability...
> I am now with 4,5 core and 4,5 uncore, 24/7, passing IBT and LinX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was using 0802, but high oc's turned into bios corruption and not being able to start the mobo, which came into several debug codes and finally dead mobo.
> Sent it to RMA and new one came. Again flashed 0802, and again debug problems after high oc's...
> Flashed back to 0706 and now working like a charm.
> Anyone having trouble with 0802???
> Another question. A good profile for 3000 or 3200, under 1,4v??
> Thanks in advance.
> Got rid of noise in usb to my dac, using the ifi ipurifier and using the internal usb header (case usb's) for keyboard and mouse...


lol - I'm still running 0705.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks, primafrog...
> 
> It has been asked before... Which is the max safe value for 24/7 in dram voltage???
> 
> I have tested 1,65v. But for daily use, 1,5v is a safe value??


Intel said the maximum they will do XMP certifications for is 1.5V, so I'd say 1.5V would be fine for 24/7.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel said the maximum they will do XMP certifications for is 1.5V, so I'd say 1.5V would be fine for 24/7.


If I am running 1.375 for 17-18-18-50 on 3200 ram, will extra voltage allow for only certain timings to be tightened or is there chance I can't gain anything at all?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I am running 1.375 for 17-18-18-50 on 3200 ram, will extra voltage allow for only certain timings to be tightened or is there chance I can't gain anything at all?


There's a chance you won't gain anything, but there's a chance you could pull off C16 or less as well.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I am running 1.375 for 17-18-18-50 on 3200 ram, will extra voltage allow for only certain timings to be tightened or is there chance I can't gain anything at all?


That really depends on your RAM...several reviewers got tighter timings when they increase the voltage 1.5v. As far as the GSkill 3000, I have the same feedback than most reviewers. The increased voltage provide significant gains with tighter timings. However, strangely enough, the same RAM starts degrading as soon as I get past 3100Mhz (changing the blck from 125 to 129 for example).


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There's a chance you won't gain anything, but there's a chance you could pull off C16 or less as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> That really depends on your RAM...several reviewers got tighter timings when they increase the voltage 1.5v. As far as the GSkill 3000, I have the same feedback than most reviewers. The increased voltage provide significant gains with tighter timings. However, strangely enough, the same RAM starts degrading as soon as I get past 3100Mhz (changing the blck from 125 to 129 for example).


Thanks, I'm going to give it a shot later. I will be content if I can get C16 at 3200. Already was a headache to see 3000. The price for the dominator platinums and the problem with not being able to watercool then has left me very irritated. Especially when cheaper kits are outperforming them for almost half the price.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> The price for the dominator platinums and the problem with not being able to watercool then has left me very irritated.


Especially with those heatsinks on them, I doubt watercooling would improve anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I am running 1.375 for 17-18-18-50 on 3200 ram, will extra voltage allow for only certain timings to be tightened or is there chance I can't gain anything at all?


50? probably okay, but unless you set tRTP manually (auto should be 10), 45 is what might do better.
for 3200, try 16-18-18-44-1T and everything else on auto with 1.36V. ~ 1.05V vsa (this may/will require tweaking) Unless your cache is "pseudostable" it should clear memtest.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel said the maximum they will do XMP certifications for is 1.5V, so I'd say 1.5V would be fine for 24/7.


Thanks, Yuhfhrh...

For 24/7 is preferrable to be in the safe zone.

I have been checking that maxing dram switching frequency helps to bench with higher memory oc's...


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> The price for the dominator platinums and the problem with not being able to watercool then has left me very irritated.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially with those heatsinks on them, I doubt watercooling would improve anything.
Click to expand...

yes, along as there some good airflow, I cant imagine watercooling improving anything with ram overclocking, even at 1,5v my dominator platinum's hit 42c with 4 hours of memtest.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Especially with those heatsinks on them, I doubt watercooling would improve anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> yes, along as there some good airflow, I cant imagine watercooling improving anything with ram overclocking, even at 1,5v my dominator platinum's hit 42c with 4 hours of memtest.


Yes the waterblocks would not do much, but they would give me a nice visual of a completely waterblocked motherboard







Mosfet, Chipset, CPU, RAM, GPU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 50? probably okay, but unless you set tRTP manually (auto should be 10), 45 is what might do better.
> for 3200, try 16-18-18-44-1T and everything else on auto with 1.36V. ~ 1.05V vsa (this may/will require tweaking) Unless your cache is "pseudostable" it should clear memtest.


I'm going to give this a try, 50 is what the bios set on auto. At this point I had only put 17-18-18 and let bios populate the rest of the settings for ram. This is all under .975 vccsa as well, not sure how much that affects all


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it's dropping all/any of the sticks in slot B1, sorry, that sounds like a bad ram slot. if you are US based, check with [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would agree but the statement below points to some type general instability rather than a fault with the board. If additional components are not available to test with it would be best to RMA the board, memory and CPU and request that all be tested.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That would sound like slot B1 is the problem, except under certain combinations of settings it's not just one but two sticks that fail to POST. Now that would be not so surprising if it was B1 and one other slot that drop out... but instead, when it's two that drop out it's A1 and C1!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hello Praz,

Thank you for reading and thinking and replying to my #1 issue. Everything works fine below RAM @ 2800 MHz. Should that decrease my consideration of an RMA? On the other hand I guess I've paid a lot for this gear and am ready and willing to carefully but diligently push it very far (within safe limits) so I should probably insist on getting the maximum rated headroom out of each part. I've proven to myself that I cannot get all four of slots A1/B1/C1/D1 to 3000 or 3200 at the same time.

I'm also not very experienced with how to handle the fact that the three components would all be going back to different manufacturers and they can all blame each other. Won't G.Skill just blame the ASUS board or the Intel chip's IMC? I guess there is only one way to find out, just be courteous and firm with the RMA process and hope that maybe ASUS's own testing determines that a slot was bad.

Or did you mean that I should send the whole thing to ASUS so that they can test it all together and possibly gain some valuable experience in the testing too.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would agree but the statement below points to some type general instability rather than a fault with the board. If additional components are not available to test with it would be best to RMA the board, memory and CPU and request that all be tested.
> 
> 
> 
> ah - you're right (of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). that does sound more like a stability issue. lol - or sticks not inserted correctly/fully
Click to expand...

To be clear: All four of these sticks have been carefully and completely inserted into and later removed from slots about 10-12 times each during my testing, so it's pretty sure that the contacts are clean and making good contact, at least according to just the friction they have received. I definitely make sure to seat them well in the slots when installing.

Thanks though.

Sounds like the type of instability you guys are referring to might be the kind the user can't solve by just making the right settings. I.e. some kind of baked-in hardware instability. Since I've already tried isolating just the memory system with everything on the CPU at generous voltages and auto settings and/or safe defaults.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> ^
> I'm using the same Ram as your,
> 
> Have you try using mode 1 in DRAM timing menu. Because i can't get it to stable on strap 100 with 15-15-15-35 but at mode 1; it set my ram to 16-18-18-36 and i'm running at 3000mhz 1.45v, stable at everything for over a week now.


What do you mean by 'mode' 1... I'm not aware of anything called a "mode" in the DRAM timings. Thanks.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> What do you mean by 'mode' 1... I'm not aware of anything called a "mode" in the DRAM timings. Thanks.


Under DRAM timings, the very first option at top should be Rampage Tweak, it has the modes he's mentioning. Although I still do not understand what they do, I haven't played with them.


----------



## vmanuelgm

We have now the 0802 bios version on the official Asus web page...

Is this 0802 on Asus the same version we have been trying???

If answer is yes, I won't update...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Hello Praz,
> 
> Thank you for reading and thinking and replying to my #1 issue. Everything works fine below RAM @ 2800 MHz. Should that decrease my consideration of an RMA? On the other hand I guess I've paid a lot for this gear and am ready and willing to carefully but diligently push it very far (within safe limits) so I should probably insist on getting the maximum rated headroom out of each part. I've proven to myself that I cannot get all four of slots A1/B1/C1/D1 to 3000 or 3200 at the same time.
> 
> I'm also not very experienced with how to handle the fact that the three components would all be going back to different manufacturers and they can all blame each other. Won't G.Skill just blame the ASUS board or the Intel chip's IMC? I guess there is only one way to find out, just be courteous and firm with the RMA process and hope that maybe ASUS's own testing determines that a slot was bad.
> 
> Or did you mean that I should send the whole thing to ASUS so that they can test it all together and possibly gain some valuable experience in the testing too.


Hello

I thought you were having this issue at all ram speeds. As it is only at speeds above 2800 points to the IMC of the CPU not being strong enough. I would try a different CPU or memory with different ICs if possible.


----------



## primafrog

Can someone explain to me what is the difference between Mode 1 and Mode 2 for the rampage tweak in the DDRAM timing section?
If I am on strap 100 and want to reach 3200, I need to set the mode to 1 otherwise it is very difficult, whereas on the 125 strap I can leave on auto (with 3000 frequency).

Thank you!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what is the difference between Mode 1 and Mode 2 for the rampage tweak in the DDRAM timing section?
> If I am on strap 100 and want to reach 3200, I need to set the mode to 1 otherwise it is very difficult, whereas on the 125 strap I can leave on auto (with 3000 frequency).
> 
> Thank you!


Hello

Mode 1 is default memory optimization/training. Mode 2 is ASUS optimized. Use which ever mode works best.


----------



## Silent Scone

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I thought you were having this issue at all ram speeds. As it is only at speeds above 2800 points to the IMC of the CPU not being strong enough. I would try a different CPU or memory with different ICs if possible.


Praz, have you found in your testing at all that more SA is required for alternate frequencies regardless of what they are? Namely across straps.

To get stable at 3000 with tighter timings required a considerable amount more SA voltage than on 100 strap at 3200. Talking between 1.16v 3000 and 1.052v 3200. Could this be also depending on the IC?

Red herring on my part or is this something you've noticed?


----------



## primafrog

I experienced the same behavior with lower sa on the 100 strap. Interesting enough, as soon as I switched to Mode 1, 3200 has been going well. I was able to tighten timings to 14-14-15-34-1T with 1.02V for SA and 1.4V for DDR4...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> We have now the 0802 bios version on the official Asus web page...
> 
> Is this 0802 on Asus the same version we have been trying???
> 
> If answer is yes, I won't update...


The 2 bios have the same date, it must be exactly the same, I think


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The 2 bios have the same date, it must be exactly the same, I think


Thanks for your reply...

Would like an Asus Rep to confirm it.... Cos the dates are different...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> 
> I experienced the same behavior with lower sa on the 100 strap. Interesting enough, as soon as I switched to Mode 1, 3200 has been going well. I was able to tighten timings to 14-14-15-34-1T with 1.02V for SA and 1.4V for DDR4...


those seconds programmed by the board? Try these. My throughput is a good 10gb/s higher than yours


----------



## primafrog

Yes the seconds were on Auto..I will try those. Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> We have now the 0802 bios version on the official Asus web page...
> 
> Is this 0802 on Asus the same version we have been trying???
> 
> If answer is yes, I won't update...


Hello

0802 is the same if got from here or the ASUS website.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> .
> Praz, have you found in your testing at all that more SA is required for alternate frequencies regardless of what they are? Namely across straps.
> 
> To get stable at 3000 with tighter timings required a considerable amount more SA voltage than on 100 strap at 3200. Talking between 1.16v 3000 and 1.052v 3200. Could this be also depending on the IC?
> 
> Red herring on my part or is this something you've noticed?


Hello

The IMC will have an effect on how the system responds to these different settings. A lot of it is down to Intel's microcode though. Remember most users with non-ASUS boards struggle once 2800 is reached. We kind of take for granted how easily the higher memory speeds are achieve with our boards and tend to forget there are still divider issues that need to be sorted out.


----------



## AdamK47

I had a little time today to try and understand how tRAS is calculated since I've been curious about how to set the value. My search for tRAS calculation through Google brought me to websites with misinformation. They state that the minimum tRAS is calculated by adding up tCAS, tRCD, and tRP. For my memory tCAS = 16, tRCD = 18, and tRP = 18. The stock tRAS = 36. This is with XMP Profile1, which is DDR4 2800 at 1.20V. Adding up 16+18+18 I get 52. This is way off from XMP Profile1's tRAS of 36. A little bit of digging for timings on DDR in general brought me to Wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDRAM_latency
It states that all I need to add up is tCAS and tRCD. It also states that there should be +2 to allow enough time for data to be streamed out. In my case it would be 16+18+2. This equals 36. Spot on for the default tRAS in the memory profile.

Just wanted to pass this along to people wanting to reduce timings and set the minimum tRAS properly.


----------



## hbordon

Hi people iam new on overclockers. Net and I iam very confused about an issue iam experiencing with my new pc. The specs are maingear shift pc with Asus rampage v extreme x99, Intel 5820k, corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 at stock 2133mhz.. Cpu also at stock speed.. Corsair ax860 psu, nvidia geforce gtx 980, Windows 8.1.. Asus bios 0706..now the problem iam having is that sometimes when I start my pc it will start then shut off a couple of seconds later and start again, I guess you can call it double boot? Iam very frustrated and sad that I don't know why my pc is doing this.. How can I stop this? Has anyone on here experienced this? Please help me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The IMC will have an effect on how the system responds to these different settings. A lot of it is down to Intel's microcode though. Remember most users with non-ASUS boards struggle once 2800 is reached. We kind of take for granted how easily the higher memory speeds are achieve with our boards and tend to forget there are still divider issues that need to be sorted out.


Pretty much all still roping it in then. Whatever works best then I guess. That is true I've not seen many users with non ASUS boards toting RAM speeds!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I had a little time today to try and understand how tRAS is calculated since I've been curious about how to set the value. My search for tRAS calculation through Google brought me to websites with misinformation. They state that the minimum tRAS is calculated by adding up tCAS, tRCD, and tRP. For my memory tCAS = 16, tRCD = 18, and tRP = 18. The stock tRAS = 36. This is with XMP Profile1, which is DDR4 2800 at 1.20V. Adding up 16+18+18 I get 52. This is way off from XMP Profile1's tRAS of 36. A little bit of digging for timings on DDR in general brought me to Wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDRAM_latency
> It states that all I need to add up is tCAS and tRCD. It also states that there should be +2 to allow enough time for data to be streamed out. In my case it would be 16+18+2. This equals 36. Spot on for the default tRAS in the memory profile.
> 
> Just wanted to pass this along to people wanting to reduce timings and set the minimum tRAS properly.


Research - a good thing.







unfortunately, when I run stability testing (even with increased voltage) I can't go much lower than the "incorrect" formula (for DDR4).

Try running 1 instance of this per cpu thread with at least 75% of your ram committed (and divided between each instance). If stable for >=400%... cool, and + a bundle!

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 0802 is the same if got from here or the ASUS website.


Thanks for your reply, Praz.

One more question. Why Asus uploaded so late this 0802??

Regards.


----------



## hbordon

I just noticed that Asus posted bios 0802 but only for Windows 8 but not Windows 8.1? Can someone confirm that


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Research - a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, when I run stability testing (even with increased voltage) I can't go much lower than the "incorrect" formula (for DDR4).
> 
> Try running 1 instance of this per cpu thread with at least 75% of your ram committed (and divided between each instance). If stable for >=400%... cool, and + a bundle!
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


I just wanted to find out how memory manufacturers were coming up with the tRAS timing. The information on some websites I saw didn't add up (literally) when calculating the minimum value that can be set. For my memory, XMP Profile2 uses the same tCAS, tRCD, and tRP timings for DDR4 3000 at 1.35V, but increases the tRAS to 39. I'm using this profile with those same timings at 3200. It looks like going well above the minimum for tRAS helps some when overclocking DDR4.

Edit: This is also the post where I ran HCI MemTest to 2000+%.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/1690#post_23052771

DDR4 @ 3200 with 1.35V and 16-18-18-39-2T timings. CPU and cache both at 4GHz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I had a little time today to try and understand how tRAS is calculated since I've been curious about how to set the value. My search for tRAS calculation through Google brought me to websites with misinformation. They state that the minimum tRAS is calculated by adding up tCAS, tRCD, and tRP. For my memory tCAS = 16, tRCD = 18, and tRP = 18. The stock tRAS = 36. This is with XMP Profile1, which is DDR4 2800 at 1.20V. Adding up 16+18+18 I get 52. This is way off from XMP Profile1's tRAS of 36. A little bit of digging for timings on DDR in general brought me to Wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDRAM_latency
> It states that all I need to add up is tCAS and tRCD. It also states that there should be +2 to allow enough time for data to be streamed out. In my case it would be 16+18+2. This equals 36. Spot on for the default tRAS in the memory profile.
> 
> Just wanted to pass this along to people wanting to reduce timings and set the minimum tRAS properly.


Hello

This is outdated information. A long time ago the value 2 was thrown in to give some cushioning. The below info is oversimplified but works for illustration purposes. The technical info can be found in the JEDEC link Raja posted previously. When a read request is issued the previous row that was accessed needs to be closed and both a new column and row address is needed to be accessed.

CAS - number of clock cycles needed to access the correct row.

tRCD - number of clock cycles needed to access the correct column from the selected row.

tRAS - number of clock cycles needed from the time the row is activated by pre-charge, the data read and then deactivated.

(tRTP) - Number of clocks cycles needed between a pre-charge and read command.

As can be seen by these definitions once a read request is issued the time needed to access a given address is defined by the required clock cycles of CAS and tRCD. When this address is located it needs to be activated in order to be read, read and then deactivated. The number of clock cycles required to perform this is tRAS. Once this is accomplished another read request can be issued.

tRTP defines the necessary time interval between the pre-charge and read commands. The value for tRTP is independent of the values the above settings are at. It is constrained to a minimum number of clock cycle based on the system capabilities with one exception. Everything involving memory happens in bursts and nothing can be done faster than a single burst. One burst for DDR4 is 4 clock cycles. Because of this tRTP can never be set lower than 4 clock cycles although in operation the actual value needed will be considerable more then this.

As tRTP specifies the number of necessary clock cycles between a pre-charge and a read command and both of these are part of tRAS hopefully this lays to rest why tRAS must take into account the value of tRTP.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pretty much all still roping it in then. Whatever works best then I guess. That is true I've not seen many users with non ASUS boards toting RAM speeds!


Hello

Have you noticed with the release of X99 most review sites no longer show ram results in the overclocking part of the reviews?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, Praz.
> 
> One more question. Why Asus uploaded so late this 0802??
> 
> Regards.


Hello

Those responsible for getting it posted up must have gotten busy with other things. I thought the plan was to make it available much sooner.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have you noticed with the release of X99 most review sites no longer show ram results in the overclocking part of the reviews?


No, but lol.

I'm going to take a wild but mildly educated guess and say that has something to do with a three letter company beginning with M?

On a different note I decided to run Realbench stress test this evening, bout 40 minutes in and it really does drive the temps up overall with the GPUs in tow. First time I've ever bothered to try Realbench.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is outdated information. A long time ago the value 2 was thrown in to give some cushioning. The below info is oversimplified but works for illustration purposes. The technical info can be found in the JEDEC link Raja posted previously. When a read request is issued the previous row that was accessed needs to be closed and both a new column and row address is needed to be accessed.
> 
> CAS - number of clock cycles needed to access the correct row.
> 
> tRCD - number of clock cycles needed to access the correct column from the selected row.
> 
> tRAS - number of clock cycles needed from the time the row is activated by pre-charge, the data read and then deactivated.
> 
> (tRTP) - Number of clocks cycles needed between a pre-charge and read command.
> 
> As can be seen by these definitions once a read request is issued the time needed to access a given address is defined by the required clock cycles of CAS and tRCD. When this address is located it needs to be activated in order to be read, read and then deactivated. The number of clock cycles required to perform this is tRAS. Once this is accomplished another read request can be issued.
> 
> tRTP defines the necessary time interval between the pre-charge and read commands. The value for tRTP is independent of the values the above settings are at. It is constrained to a minimum number of clock cycle based on the system capabilities with one exception. Everything involving memory happens in bursts and nothing can be done faster than a single burst. One burst for DDR4 is 4 clock cycles. Because of this tRTP can never be set lower than 4 clock cycles although in operation the actual value needed will be considerable more then this.
> 
> As tRTP specifies the number of necessary clock cycles between a pre-charge and a read command and both of these are part of tRAS hopefully this lays to rest why tRAS must take into account the value of tRTP.


Gotcha. I suppose the old basis for determining tRAS was CAS+tRCD (with potentially a little buffer). Now tRAS is not just determined by CAS+tRCD timings, but also tRTP. So, given my DRAM timings of 16 for CAS and 18 for tRCD, what should be the proper minimum setting for tRAS given that tRTP is taken into account?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Thanks for the idea.
> That wasn't the problem. But I ended up figuring it out. I'm too embarrassed to say what it was lol. Installing Windows now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JesseFK*
> 
> Thanks for the idea.
> That wasn't the problem. But I ended up figuring it out. I'm too embarrassed to say what it was lol. Installing Windows now.


;-)) tell me private, I have the same isdue now....


----------



## JesseFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> ;-)) tell me private, I have the same isdue now....


Sent you a PM. Hopefully what I did isn't the problem you're having.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Gotcha. I suppose the old basis for determining tRAS was CAS+tRCD (with potentially a little buffer). Now tRAS is not just determined by CAS+tRCD timings, but also tRTP. So, given my DRAM timings of 16 for CAS and 18 for tRCD, what should be the proper minimum setting for tRAS given that tRTP is taken into account?


Hello

I would start with CAS+tRCD+tRTP and work from there. Remember some of the timings we set may not directly apply but may be offsets or influence other rules that Intel has done internally. tRAS, with the exception of some benchmarks, does not have a big impact on performance within a small range of values. I look for a value that provides stability and tune it for performance secondly.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would start with CAS+tRCD+tRTP and work from there. Remember some of the timings we set may not directly apply but may be offsets or influence other rules that Intel has done internally. tRAS, with the exception of some benchmarks, does not have a big impact on performance within a small range of values. I look for a value that provides stability and tune it for performance secondly.


Thanks! I'll make sure to look up what I currently have tRTP set to when I get home.


----------



## RoverVampire

How do I remove these 4 screws that secures the south stock cooler on asus r5e.


I am trying to fix the ek mb water block.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I just wanted to find out how memory manufacturers were coming up with the tRAS timing. The information on some websites I saw didn't add up (literally) when calculating the minimum value that can be set. For my memory, XMP Profile2 uses the same tCAS, tRCD, and tRP timings for DDR4 3000 at 1.35V, but increases the tRAS to 39. I'm using this profile with those same timings at 3200. It looks like going well above the minimum for tRAS helps some when overclocking DDR4.
> 
> Edit: This is also the post where I ran HCI MemTest to 2000+%.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/1690#post_23052771
> 
> DDR4 @ 3200 with 1.35V and 16-18-18-39-2T timings. CPU and cache both at 4GHz.


i saw your 2000% ! very patient person,







I think you have the reply on the tRAS thing. Enjoy!


----------



## Feklar

Should have removed those screws before pulling the heat sink off. Looks like you pulled the heat sink off leaving the nuts attached to the screws. Yipe.


----------



## changboy

I saw some overclock ther 5960X to 5GHZ with 1.5 volt on the cpu, can we do this with 3 rad water cooling ? if not what is the max voltage on this processor with a water cooling ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> I saw some overclock ther 5960X to 5GHZ with 1.5 volt on the cpu, can we do this with 3 rad water cooling ? if not what is the max voltage on this processor with a water cooling ?


Realistically, 1.45V. I mean you can bench at 1.5V, but your temps are going to be in the 90s, or even 100s under a lot of stress.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Realistically, 1.45V. I mean you can bench at 1.5V, but your temps are going to be in the 90s, or even 100s under a lot of stress.


OK thanks , then i saw you run it at 4.5GHZ thats mean if you want you can get at least 4.7 ghz with 1.45 volt ? and you dont want push too mutch and get higher temperature ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Jesus no! 1.5v is SUB AMBIENT voltage do not run more than 1.45v for prolonged periods on any form of ambient cooling.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Jesus no! 1.5v is SUB AMBIENT voltage do not run more than 1.45v for prolonged periods on any form of ambient cooling.


hehehe, ok thanks for the info, i saw you can get 4.86GHZ with 1.43 volt ; its really good and is this becoz you have a better chip or most of 5960x will do this ? i want this kind of overclock, lol.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> OK thanks , then i saw you run it at 4.5GHZ thats mean if you want you can get at least 4.7 ghz with 1.45 volt ? and you dont want push too mutch and get higher temperature ?


I can do 4.7 at 1.375V, but I just dialied it down to 4.5 at 1.225V. The extra heat and power consuntion isn't worth the extra 200MHz for my usage.

Based on the chips I went through and the chips of friends, the most an average 5960X can do stable is 4.6GHz at 1.4V. I wouldn't buy the chip expecting more than 4.6 for 24/7, there are some that can't even do 4.5.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7 at 1.375V, but I just dialied it down to 4.5 at 1.225V. The extra heat and power consuntion isn't worth the extra 200MHz for my usage.
> 
> Based on the chips I went through and the chips of friends, the most an average 5960X can do stable is 4.6GHz at 1.4V. I wouldn't buy the chip expecting more than 4.6 for 24/7, there are some that can't even do 4.5.


You lucky get that chip, oh my i wanna get the same, i think i will order it from newegg.ca coz iam in canada, and i saw in usa at micro center the 5960x at 899 dollard, here its 1109 dollard its pretty expensive. Wish i will get one i can get 4.6ghz with 1.35 volt.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

I'm going to try what Jpmboy suggested to me for timings.

Right now I am testing 16-18-18-54 CR1 on 1.02 vccsa and 1.375 dram. I'm going to try on 0.975 vccsa if memtest passes. After I will try 15-18-18-53 with higher dram voltage. If cas 15 fails with all variations I will go back and try 16-18-18-43 CR1. I am still clueless on the other settings and if there are things that must be tuned like dram ref cycle time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I can do 4.7 at 1.375V, but I just dialied it down to 4.5 at 1.225V. The extra heat and power consuntion isn't worth the extra 200MHz for my usage.
> 
> Based on the chips I went through and the chips of friends, the most an average 5960X can do stable is 4.6GHz at 1.4V. I wouldn't buy the chip expecting more than 4.6 for 24/7, there are some that can't even do 4.5.


Nice chip! I had to tune mine down for the same reason. I am no where near as low voltage as you but I am running 4.4GHz at 1.3v. I can probably tune it down even further but I add more voltage, I am not fond of the bare minimum to pass stress tests so I end up with a good amount more than I need. What programs do you use to stress the chip when you are overclocking? I know many use cinebench, rog real bench, pi, aida64, and prime.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> What do you mean by 'mode' 1... I'm not aware of anything called a "mode" in the DRAM timings. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Under DRAM timings, the very first option at top should be Rampage Tweak, it has the modes he's mentioning. Although I still do not understand what they do, I haven't played with them.
Click to expand...

My bad : I forgot I was visiting the RVE discussion here, I'm a X99-E WS owner and our UEFI doesn't have that!

We do, however, have a mysterious setting labeled "ASUS multicore optimization" (options are enable and disable) and I wonder if it's the same or similar.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Man, I wish my 3200 kit would do anything over 2800 without one stick failing to report. But I think it's not the stick but the slot... slot B1. [.....]
> 
> 
> 
> Try OC'ing the ram with ram training disabled to check if it is the slot or not....
Click to expand...

I believe you but I'm not sure I understand why that would be the way to check for that. Can you explain? My understanding so far has been that disabling training is just for faster booting after you have everything all set up good and stable. I'm not sure how the test that you suggest would prove something. Again I believe you but I just want to understand why that would help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> We do, however, have a mysterious setting labeled "ASUS multicore optimization" (options are enable and disable) and I wonder if it's the same or similar.


This is for turbo core behavior. Nothing to do with memory settings.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> We do, however, have a mysterious setting labeled "ASUS multicore optimization" (options are enable and disable) and I wonder if it's the same or similar.
> 
> 
> 
> This is for turbo core behavior. Nothing to do with memory settings.
Click to expand...

Thank you. So what does it change about turbo core behavior?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Stupid freaking board. Some of my fans won't work!

CPU Fan and CPU Optional Fan works perfect.

Chassis Fan 1A, 2A and 3A works perfect.

However Chassis Fan 1B and 2B doesn't work at all! They never start! I have tried Qfan Tuning but that didn't help at all.

Bios is 0802. Is it a faulty motherboard or should I wait for a new BIOS?

Fans are Noctua NF-A14 iPPC PWM and Noctua NF-F12 iPPC PWM. They are set to PWM control in the BIOS.

WHAT IS THE PROBLEM!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Thank you. So what does it change about turbo core behavior?


Hello

Disabled uses Intel rules for turbo core. Auto follows ASUS rules dependent on how the CPU Core Ratio entry is set.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Stupid freaking board. Some of my fans won't work!
> 
> CPU Fan and CPU Optional Fan works perfect.
> 
> Chassis Fan 1A, 2A and 3A works perfect.
> 
> However Chassis Fan 1B and 2B doesn't work at all! They never start! I have tried Qfan Tuning but that didn't help at all.
> 
> Bios is 0802. Is it a faulty motherboard or should I wait for a new BIOS?
> 
> Fans are Noctua NF-A14 iPPC PWM and Noctua NF-F12 iPPC PWM. They are set to PWM control in the BIOS.
> 
> WHAT IS THE PROBLEM!


I DONT KNOW!

WHY ARE WE YELLING?

Noctua fans can be brutaI, I run them off the fan controller


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I DONT KNOW!
> 
> WHY ARE WE YELLING?
> 
> Noctua fans are brutal, I run them off the fan controller


Sorry, I'm just really pissed off I can't use all my fans. Literally all FAN_A connectors work. However no FAN_B connectors are working. So I'm going to have to REMOVE some of my fans so that I can use only FAN_A connectors. I hope this can be fixed with a BIOS/UEFI update otherwise I'm sending this board straight to ASUS. I'll be breathing down their neck 24/7.


----------



## Silent Scone

There are some weird things happening with headers I have to admit. I couldn't get the bios to ignore cpu FAN on the release build lol.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Sorry, I'm just really pissed off I can't use all my fans. Literally all FAN_A connectors work. However no FAN_B connectors are working. So I'm going to have to REMOVE some of my fans so that I can use only FAN_A connectors. I hope this can be fixed with a BIOS/UEFI update otherwise I'm sending this board straight to ASUS. I'll be breathing down their neck 24/7.


Hello

If identical working fans are connected to both the A and B header of a chassis group and the fan connected to the B header does not work contact ASUS support for your location requesting the board be tested.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If identical working fans are connected to both the A and B header of a chassis group and the fan connected to the B header does not work contact ASUS support for your location requesting the board be tested.


I can't be assed to send it to Asus. I'll just keep it. For now. It's perfect otherwise though.


----------



## Jpmboy

well, a 40F rain here so I figured I putz with the R5E a bit. So, my bench memory clocks are fine for every benchmark I've run... boot w/o an issue (cold or warm, never a bd code). good speed:


cpu at 4.6/4.4 GHz

will punt before 100% on memtest x16/768. Pi is good for assessing speed, NOT a stability assessment. (well, okay, for really unstable timings - yeah)


----------



## tistou77

Is someone can explain me the LLC?
Not too seized the difference between an LLC to 7 and 9 for example

On X79, it was the difference in idle and load Vcore, but there

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Is someone can explain me the LLC?
> Not too seized the difference between an LLC to 7 and 9 for example
> 
> On X79, it was the difference in idle and load Vcore, but there
> 
> Thanks


LLC affects input voltage on x99, not vcore (not directly anyway).









monitor input voltage and you will see droop impacted by LLC setting.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC affects input voltage on x99, not vcore (not directly anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor input voltage and you will see droop impacted by LLC setting.


Thanks so much for this explanation








With LLC at 9, the input voltage hardly vary in load?
Right?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

So this weekend, I've had some time to actually push my X99 build some more and tried overlocking my 3x GTX 780's. Is it just me or does the new version of PrecisionX, allow for higher overvolting? For some reason I remember being limited to 1.21v back when the 780's came out. Now, with PrecisionX 5.2.4, I can crank my over voltage all the way up to 1.3v. Consequently, I'm now pulling over 1100w from the wall on my Seasonic 1250W.

That's all fine and dandy but as soon as I launch Heaven, my computer hard shuts down and when I reboot I see a hit F1 for setup boot screen that tells me the Anti-Surge protection has kicked in. In the bios under monitor, there's an option for Anti-Surge Protection that I've never had before on my other Asus motherboards. Disabling that no longer causes the system to shutdown....

Thoughts?


----------



## Vlada011

People maybe someone of you use CORSAIR Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4A2666C15 QVL on Rampage 5 Extreme.
Everything is OK? Is it possible to drop latency little. That memory is only QVL for R5E near me and I don't need faster.
Kingston HyperX 2800/3000MHz cost similar but it's not QVL.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

If I can stabilize 15-18-18-44(or 53) at CR2 will I gain what I'm losing from CR1 on 16-18-18-44 ?

Seems I get pretty far in terms of % on all instances of memtest and then one pops up with many errors. It did this all the way from 1.375 to 1.5 volts and .975 to 1.025 SA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I can stabilize 15-18-18-44(or 53) at CR2 will I gain what I'm losing from CR1 on 16-18-18-44 ?
> 
> Seems I get pretty far in terms of % on all instances of memtest and then one pops up with many errors. It did this all the way from 1.375 to 1.5 volts and .975 to 1.025 SA


ugh, then it's not stable if it pops errors. If you are looking fort benchmarking timings - no worries. Otherwise, 4-500% *(at least) with no errors is a reasonable stability test. No guarantees of course... but once you get that right. can't blame memory for a crash!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I can stabilize 15-18-18-44(or 53) at CR2 will I gain what I'm losing from CR1 on 16-18-18-44 ?
> 
> Seems I get pretty far in terms of % on all instances of memtest and then one pops up with many errors. It did this all the way from 1.375 to 1.5 volts and .975 to 1.025 SA


That's great that you tested a good range of DRAM voltage, but as for the range of SA you tried, 1.025 is not very high for the top end of your test. SA is very safe up to 1.15 and seems to be generally considered "safe enough if you're careful" some distance beyond that. I have mine set at +0.300 which results in 1.12v, needed 1.168 when I was going for faster memory clocks but now that I'm mostly working at 2666 and lower latency timings 1.12 VCCSA has been OK.

Given the System Agent's major role in memory stability I'll bet it was the main reason you still had any errors.

I just passed 1400% 16 instances MemTest Pro at 14-14-14-38-1T. The tradeoff of keeping a lower DRAM clock but tighter timings is definitely paying off. Of course I'd rather hit my DRAM's actual specs of 3200 at 15-15-15-36-2. Maybe. I don't know, I can't get there to test it!! But the 14s and the 1T are doing wonders for the feel of this rig. Even my experience of typing is affected very noticeably compared to 2T. After years of being conditioned to character lag when typing, now it feels almost as if the computer knows what key I'm going to press before I press it. Needless to say mouse tracking is much closer to instant too. I think I would need a higher polling rate on the mouse to get the full benefits, so I'm going to try that eventually.

Anyway. Here's what went along with the above timings and this long MemTest pass. It also passes an hour of Aida but next I need to run some hours of RealBench.

BCLK 102
cpu mult x44
cache x41
DRAM voltage 1.39
VTTDDR Auto
All 1.05v settings bumped to 1.075
LLC 7
CPU Input voltage set to 1.91 but yields various results from 1.904 and up depending on load.
Vcore offset mode, offset +0.225 and base Vcore 1.100 so it gets up to 1.325 at load.
Vcache offset mode also, offset +0.375 and base Vcache 1.000 totaling 1.375, but the board never gives it the full 1.375, seems to stay closer to 1.32.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC affects input voltage on x99, not vcore (not directly anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monitor input voltage and you will see droop impacted by LLC setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With LLC at 9, the input voltage hardly vary in load?
> Right?
Click to expand...

Read these:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1407901/cpu-load-line-calibration-llc especially post #9.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Read these:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1407901/cpu-load-line-calibration-llc especially post #9.


Thank you for the links

On older platforms (1366, 2011) I had no problems with the LLC (related to vcore)
But here in 2011-3, I confess I do not understand too much, it's related to Input Voltage (not the vcore?) but the level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC?
And roughly, level 9 with very little or no "vdroop" and 0, a lot of ""vdroop"?

Thanks


----------



## tistou77

Other question









It's normal for the ram (15.9Go for 16Go)



Thanks

PS: bios 0802


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> it's related to Input Voltage (not the vcore?) but the level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC?
> And roughly, level 9 with very little or no "vdroop" and 0, a lot of ""vdroop"?


True: level 9 provides no voltage droop, and even adds a voltage *boost* so you will always see higher voltage delivered than the voltage you request. level 0 is full voltage droop, so you will always see lower voltage delivered than what you request. The other levels interpolate between those extremes.

Your previous sentence "level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC" is inaccurate or at least confusing.

For most overclocking users, it's best to stay away from 9 and experiment with 5 through 8. Those who have good reasons will use other settings.

If you experiment and watch what voltages are produced compared to what you set, this will offer clues to how you may wish to set LLC. If you always see higher voltages than you set, you may choose to decrease LLC a bit. If you always see lower voltages than you intended, you may choose to increase LLC. But before you make either decision, be sure to consider also a standard voltage adjustment instead. The reason you would change LLC instead of a voltage setting is because LLC affects not only the offset, but also the _slope_ of the response.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> That's great that you tested a good range of DRAM voltage, but as for the range of SA you tried, 1.025 is not very high for the top end of your test. SA is very safe up to 1.15 and seems to be generally considered "safe enough if you're careful" some distance beyond that. I have mine set at +0.300 which results in 1.12v, needed 1.168 when I was going for faster memory clocks but now that I'm mostly working at 2666 and lower latency timings 1.12 VCCSA has been OK.
> 
> Given the System Agent's major role in memory stability I'll bet it was the main reason you still had any errors.
> 
> I just passed 1400% 16 instances MemTest Pro at 14-14-14-38-1T. The tradeoff of keeping a lower DRAM clock but tighter timings is definitely paying off. Of course I'd rather hit my DRAM's actual specs of 3200 at 15-15-15-36-2. Maybe. I don't know, I can't get there to test it!! But the 14s and the 1T are doing wonders for the feel of this rig. Even my experience of typing is affected very noticeably compared to 2T. After years of being conditioned to character lag when typing, now it feels almost as if the computer knows what key I'm going to press before I press it. Needless to say mouse tracking is much closer to instant too. I think I would need a higher polling rate on the mouse to get the full benefits, so I'm going to try that eventually.
> 
> Anyway. Here's what went along with the above timings and this long MemTest pass. It also passes an hour of Aida but next I need to run some hours of RealBench.
> 
> BCLK 102
> cpu mult x44
> cache x41
> DRAM voltage 1.39
> VTTDDR Auto
> All 1.05v settings bumped to 1.075
> LLC 7
> CPU Input voltage set to 1.91 but yields various results from 1.904 and up depending on load.
> Vcore offset mode, offset +0.225 and base Vcore 1.100 so it gets up to 1.325 at load.
> Vcache offset mode also, offset +0.375 and base Vcache 1.000 totaling 1.375, but the board never gives it the full 1.375, seems to stay closer to 1.32.


I need to test this. I've never suffered BSOD during regular use but the stress test with 16 instances on memtest is crashing me.

Before I would run 5-6 memtest with 2000mb ram, now I am doing 16 instances with 768mb. I am getting driver expool corrupted ( which seems to be the pc trying to access ram that is not available or something within the registry and crashing ? )

I will try 1.15 on the sa because now even with 17-18-18-44-1T i am crashing within 1-2 hours









This is directly from the memory.dmp
**** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvlddmkm.sys -
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Before I would run 5-6 memtest with 2000mb ram, now I am doing 16 instances with 768mb. I am getting driver expool corrupted ( which seems to be the pc trying to access ram that is not available or something within the registry and crashing ? )


Hello

This should not be a ram availability issue if 16GB of memory is installed. I test 16 instances with 927MB per instance and that still leaves approximately 600MB free.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This should not be a ram availability issue if 16GB of memory is installed. I test 16 instances with 927MB per instance and that still leaves approximately 600MB free.


It definitely shouldn't and I am using ~12gb throughout memtest. The issue is that is what the BSOD shows and the explanations online. This is the one I was going off of
Quote:


> The usual reason that the DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL error occurs is when a bug is present in a device driver and it attempts to access non-existent memory which leads to a registry error. System error display, appearance of pop up messages, sudden shutdown, failing computer start-up, explorer errors, browser issues, computer freezing, and overall slow performance are the symptoms of this error.


Another strange thing. I don't recall crashing with 16 instances when the CPU and system was overclocked which I find strange. ( was a quick run to see if the system was as stable OC'd as it is stock ) I am crashing on stock, but now with the same settings I'm going to run 16 instances of memtest. I even set a manual vcore to 1.25 with 30 multiplier for cpu and 25 multipler for cache with 1.125v ( rest of settings stock ) and it still crashed.

If the system crashes on stock settings but not when overclocked I do not know what to make of it :-/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> If I can stabilize 15-18-18-44(or 53) at CR2 will I gain what I'm losing from CR1 on 16-18-18-44 ?
> 
> Seems I get pretty far in terms of % on all instances of memtest and then one pops up with many errors. It did this all the way from 1.375 to 1.5 volts and .975 to 1.025 SA


ugh, then it's not stable if it pops errors. If you are looking for benchmarking timings - no worries. Otherwise, 4-500% *(at least) with no errors is a reasonable stability test. No guarantees of course... but once you get that right. can't blame memory for a crash!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I need to test this. I've never suffered BSOD during regular use but the stress test with 16 instances on memtest is crashing me.
> 
> Before I would run 5-6 memtest with 2000mb ram, now I am doing 16 instances with 768mb. I am getting driver expool corrupted ( which seems to be the pc trying to access ram that is not available or something within the registry and crashing ? )
> 
> I will try 1.15 on the sa because now even with 17-18-18-44-1T i am crashing within 1-2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is directly from the memory.dmp
> **** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found. Defaulted to export symbols for nvlddmkm.sys -
> Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )*


first ensure that your CPU OC is stable to the conditions of the memory test, if you have not done so already... eg, Set the ram to 2666 c14-16-16-40-1 (or 2)T (all else auto) and 1.35V 1.000V vsa.
Don't panic, that error is due to memory failure. Those dom plat 2800's should do 3200 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.365V, mode 2 and <1.1vsa (like 1.05V), . all other timings on auto (at least until you get the primaries right).


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh, then it's not stable if it pops errors. If you are looking for benchmarking timings - no worries. Otherwise, 4-500% *(at least) with no errors is a reasonable stability test. No guarantees of course... but once you get that right. can't blame memory for a crash!
> first ensure that your CPU OC is stable to the conditions of the memory test, if you have not done so already... eg, Set the ram to 2666 c14-16-16-40-1 (or 2)T (all else auto) and 1.35V 1.000V vsa.
> Don't panic, that error is due to memory failure. Those dom plat 2800's should do 3200 16-18-18-44-1T with 1.365V, mode 2 and <1.1vsa (like 1.05V), . all other timings on auto (at least until you get the primaries right).


Those settings on my platinums pop up memory errors instantly on stock CPU settings. I'm not to sure on what to do at this point anymore it's a hell of time consumption to do the testing.

I'm getting memory errors even at 17-18-18-53-1T right now. I pumped sa to 1.125 for testing purpose. One of my timings has to be way off, the tRFC never changes regardless of my timings, should I raise it from this defaulted 390?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16
I would of gladly paid $100 more than the ridiculous premium I paid for this 2800 kit at launch. At least that one guaranteeds 16-18-18-36 1.35v at 3200!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Those settings on my platinums pop up memory errors instantly on stock CPU settings. I'm not to sure on what to do at this point anymore it's a hell of time consumption to do the testing.
> 
> I'm getting memory errors even at 17-18-18-53-1T right now. I pumped sa to 1.125 for testing purpose. One of my timings has to be way off, the tRFC never changes regardless of my timings, should I raise it from this defaulted 390?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3200c16
> I would of gladly paid $100 more than the ridiculous premium I paid for this 2800 kit at launch. At least that one guaranteeds 16-18-18-36 1.35v at 3200!


daaum these DDR$ prices have really gone up. glad I grabbed the 2800LPX when I did, was _only_ like $380 and more expensive than the GS 3000c15's I returned! $750 for ram? no way.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaum these DDR$ prices have really gone up. glad I grabbed the 2800LPX when I did, was _only_ like $380 and more expensive than the GS 3000c15's I returned! $750 for ram? no way.


I practically paid $600







I also had higher expectations but knew this was a ridiculous premium, then again it was a platform launch so I did not know how long it would take for binned ram to be released and prices to go up or down.

It's amazing how highway robbery is considered a premium for some of these parts. These overpriced pieces of huge heatsink don't even come with the fans like the old ones did. Corsair sure knows how to give you less for more.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hmm, my G.Skill 3200 kit came with a little twin-fan dealie for each pair. It better have them at that price! Except... ugh.


I have not found any way to get the DRAM fan brackets to stay in place since there are cables and hoses crossing the area too nearby, and those push everything out of whack (and the brackets are just press mount, nothing truly fixes them in place). This one's my fault, I'll have to work toward a cleaner case. But I'm not going to void the warranty on my all-in-one cooler to reroute the hoses just so I can get RAM cooling (am I? hmm... not sure just now). I guess that's something I'll do in the future when I can no longer resist building a loop.
At 2666 these sticks are not exactly going to get hot enough for having their own mini-fans right on 'em to matter.
I have a high speed and volume of airflow over the socket area with plenty of case fans doing push-pull. My VRM stays below 60C at long-term load.
So they kind of just sit on my shelf and look pretty at this point. I want to get them in there, but I gotta figure out first if I'm RMAing for a faulty slot.


----------



## Mikan02

@SkiMountaineer: Got my G Skill 3200 kit other day








My settings was for 2133 memory, so I loaded optimized defaults / restarted / then I only set XMP left rest on auto just to check and it started up fine.
The SPD tab in AIDA64 shows some "extreme memory profile" settings, incase the board Auto is to tight at the secondary memory timings








The ones I usualy add if needed is RFC1 - RRDL - RRDS - FAW
My RVE Autoed those to 390 - 7 - 5 - 23,
but the "extreme memory profile" inside AIDA says 416 - 7 - 7 - 35 ^^

Only one odd thing I noticed when adjusting settings later, "DRAM Current Capability" at 130% gave me bd code. While 100%-120% booted fine. Was using 0706 bios, changed to 0802 now will test again later on









Heads up to people going to buy G Skill 3200 3300 or the 3333 kits with fans, the fans do not fit on the RVE it gets to tight between the memory slots and graphic card in PCIE slot 1. Clamps are metal too, so most likely also it will touch the graphic card PCB or worse:\ Kinda silly since the RVE is one of the boards to most likely to use such RAM with those speeds lol. Pardon if it has been mentioned already :>


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> @SkiMountaineer: Got my G Skill 3200 kit other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings was for 2133 memory, so I loaded optimized defaults / restarted / then I only set XMP left rest on auto just to check and it started up fine.
> The SPD tab in AIDA64 shows some "extreme memory profile" settings, incase the board Auto is to tight at the secondary memory timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I usualy add if needed is RFC1 - RRDL - RRDS - FAW
> My RVE Autoed those to 390 - 7 - 5 - 23,
> but the "extreme memory profile" inside AIDA says 416 - 7 - 7 - 35 ^^
> 
> Only one odd thing I noticed when adjusting settings later, "DRAM Current Capability" at 130% gave me bd code. While 100%-120% booted fine. Was using 0706 bios, changed to 0802 now will test again later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heads up to people going to buy G Skill 3200 3300 or the 3333 kits with fans, the fans do not fit on the RVE it gets to tight between the memory slots and graphic card in PCIE slot 1. Clamps are metal too, so most likely also it will touch the graphic card PCB or worse:\ Kinda silly since the RVE is one of the boards to most likely to use such RAM with those speeds lol. Pardon if it has been mentioned already :>


Same clearance issue confirmed here on the X99-E WS board which has the same close layout with PCI-E slot 1. One exception is that you might do OK (A) if your card has a backplate to prevent the potential for electrical contact and (B) these G.Skill kits do come with a replacement end bracket for single-ended DDR4 slots, which these boards have, and it doesn't stick out quite as bad on the end next to the graphics card. But still, overall, the mount kits for these little mini-fan pairs do not inspire confidence that they will stay in place. It seems like they would require zip ties or other non-conductive things to make them truly secure.

Thanks for the notes, Mikan02. I have been unable to run the straight XMP profile because my board's slot B1 fails to report above 2800Mhz -- will probably RMA.

** Very interesting about the better results with 100%-120% DRAM Current Capability instead of 130%. Maybe 130% allows too much of an unstable spike at some point. Now I get to do another test round!


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Same clearance issue confirmed here on the X99-E WS board which has the same close layout with PCI-E slot 1. One exception is that you might do OK (A) if your card has a backplate to prevent the potential for electrical contact and (B) these G.Skill kits do come with a replacement end bracket for single-ended DDR4 slots, which these boards have, and it doesn't stick out quite as bad on the end next to the graphics card. But still, overall, the mount kits for these little mini-fan pairs do not inspire confidence that they will stay in place. It seems like they would require zip ties or other non-conductive things to make them truly secure.
> 
> Thanks for the notes, Mikan02. I have been unable to run the straight XMP profile because my board's slot B1 fails to report above 2800Mhz -- will probably RMA.
> 
> ** Very interesting about the better results with 100%-120% DRAM Current Capability instead of 130%. Maybe 130% allows too much of an unstable spike at some point. Now I get to do another test round!


The fans really don´t seem secure at all, the optional side bracket made it worse I think. I also don´t have backplates for my graphic cards ,so I just skipped them








Seems to me the top plate connecting the two fans is slightly to long, so you can´t make em clamp properly without using force to bend the top plate.
And side brackets should been metal with rubber coating of some kind :>

Hope you find a solution soon ^^


----------



## Margammor

Anyone knows where these headers are fot on the mobo? They are not in the manual....


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> True: level 9 provides no voltage droop, and even adds a voltage *boost* so you will always see higher voltage delivered than the voltage you request. level 0 is full voltage droop, so you will always see lower voltage delivered than what you request. The other levels interpolate between those extremes.
> 
> Your previous sentence "level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC" is inaccurate or at least confusing.
> 
> For most overclocking users, it's best to stay away from 9 and experiment with 5 through 8. Those who have good reasons will use other settings.
> 
> If you experiment and watch what voltages are produced compared to what you set, this will offer clues to how you may wish to set LLC. If you always see higher voltages than you set, you may choose to decrease LLC a bit. If you always see lower voltages than you intended, you may choose to increase LLC. But before you make either decision, be sure to consider also a standard voltage adjustment instead. The reason you would change LLC instead of a voltage setting is because LLC affects not only the offset, but also the _slope_ of the response.


Thanks so much for this explanation

I'll leave the level 9


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Anyone knows where these headers are fot on the mobo? They are not in the manual....


For ASUS engineers only or something like that if I remember what Raja said


----------



## Mikan02

@SkiMountaineer: 0802 booted fine at 130, maybe it just a little harder to make it boot at that amount. It will still make it more stable once past post I guess








Going to try leave it at 120 to test for awhile :>


----------



## HiTechPixel

Turns out, the problem might be my fans. I've tested them all on different ports and some work, some don't. What's weird is that those who don't work were really freaking hot to touch whereas those who worked were cold.


----------



## andressergio

Guys how are you

Do you have those weird BD or BF when you turn of or restart ?

I switched to BIOS 0802 and left 0801 and was a hell, took me some time to left all again OK. But INSIDE Win is AMAZING Stable, thing is when i turn OFF or Restart-

I will ask you some questions if you have time you reply ok ?

On DRAM Part Do you use:

- Eventual DRAM volts ? (THIS one is the gives me the Best Results)
- Attempt FAST BOOT and Attempt Cold Fast BOOT in the DRAM timing menu
- Swizzle settings ?

System Agent only trouble things...my chip like stock, and also i set on Rampage Tweak on Mode 1 on DRAM

This is my 24/7



http://imgur.com/f2i0LIh











Volts (Using Offset VCore now)










Thanks a lot !!!
Kind Regards
Sergio


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Turns out, the problem might be my fans. I've tested them all on different ports and some work, some don't. What's weird is that those who don't work were really freaking hot to touch whereas those who worked were cold.


lol - krap fans are gonna kill your mobo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> True: level 9 provides no voltage droop, and even adds a voltage *boost* so you will always see higher voltage delivered than the voltage you request. level 0 is full voltage droop, so you will always see lower voltage delivered than what you request. The other levels interpolate between those extremes.
> 
> Your previous sentence "level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC" is inaccurate or at least confusing.
> 
> For most overclocking users, it's best to stay away from 9 and experiment with 5 through 8. Those who have good reasons will use other settings.
> 
> If you experiment and *watch what voltages are produced compared to what you set*, this will offer clues to how you may wish to set LLC. If you always see higher voltages than you set, you may choose to decrease LLC a bit. If you always see lower voltages than you intended, you may choose to increase LLC. But before you make either decision, be sure to consider also a standard voltage adjustment instead. The reason you would change LLC instead of a voltage setting is because LLC affects not only the offset, but also the _slope_ of the response.


actually, you can't see the REAL effect of LLC and vdroop.
LLC is not for vcore on this platform - right? LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks so much for this explanation
> 
> *I'll leave the level 9*


I think this is dangerous. vdroop was incorporated into the cpu power supply design to mitigate load line overshoot (LLO) - transient voltage spikes which occur during load transition at a constant voltage setting of the power supply (vrm). This is NOT anything you see with any software or even your DMM attached to the MB. You need an oscilloscope to detect LLO. so, when you set a fixed vcore, and change load states on the processor, the voltage spikes and decays back down to what you set (again, you will not see this at home).


And from earlier gen:
"Offset" = droop

transient voltage spike-induced degradation is real.

for 24/7 use just recognize what LLC=9 actually does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys how are you
> 
> Do you have those weird BD or BF when you turn of or restart ?
> 
> I switched to BIOS 0802 and left 0801 and was a hell, took me some time to left all again OK. But INSIDE Win is AMAZING Stable, thing is when i turn OFF or Restart-
> 
> I will ask you some questions if you have time you reply ok ?
> 
> On DRAM Part Do you use:
> 
> - Eventual DRAM volts ? (THIS one is the gives me the Best Results)
> - Attempt FAST BOOT and Attempt Cold Fast BOOT in the DRAM timing menu
> - Swizzle settings ?
> 
> System Agent only trouble things...my chip like stock, and also i set on Rampage Tweak on Mode 1 on DRAM
> 
> This is my 24/7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!
> Kind Regards
> Sergio


nice - post it in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - krap fans are gonna kill your mobo.


Noctua fans aren't crap though. I guess I just got a bad batch or something. At least four are working now. Two exhaust, two intakes.


----------



## ralf111

Hi to everyone,i have problem with my new build PC it work fine for last 3 weeks and today after i restarted it want boot anymore.
Red led cpu flash and i have error code on motherboard AF,i tried already remove all ram sticks then just leave one of them but this doesn't help also
clearing CMOS and removing battery not help at all.i can't go into bios to change it into default settings

Pc spec
CPU Intel 5960x
Asus Rampage V Extreme
PSU EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G1 80+ Gold Full Modular Power Supply (PSU) - 1000W
RAM Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 PC4-24000C15 3000MHz Quad Channel Kit (CMD16GX4M4B3000C15)
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming Edition 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
Cooler master Nepton 280L


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Noctua fans aren't crap though. I guess I just got a bad batch or something. At least four are working now. Two exhaust, two intakes.


no, they are not crap, usually. why would they overheat (likely by drawing too many amps off the MB)?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - krap fans are gonna kill your mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you can't see the REAL effect of LLC and vdroop.
> LLC is not for vcore on this platform - right? LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage.
> I think this is dangerous. vdroop was incorporated into the cpu power supply design to mitigate load line overshoot (LLO) - transient voltage spikes which occur during load transition at a constant voltage setting of the power supply (vrm). This is NOT anything you see with any software or even your DMM attached to the MB. You need an oscilloscope to detect LLO. so, when you set a fixed vcore, and change load states on the processor, the voltage spikes and decays back down to what you set (again, you will not see this at home).
> 
> 
> And from earlier gen:
> "Offset" = droop
> 
> transient voltage spike-induced degradation is real.
> 
> for 24/7 use just recognize what LLC=9 actually does.


Thanks for this explanation

Yet Shammy indicates a LLC at 9 in his guide








Best for the h24, what is it?
8?

Thanks


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralf111*
> 
> Hi to everyone,i have problem with my new build PC it work fine for last 3 weeks and today after i restarted it want boot anymore.
> Red led cpu flash and i have error code on motherboard AF,i tried already remove all ram sticks then just leave one of them but this doesn't help also
> clearing CMOS and removing battery not help at all.i can't go into bios to change it into default settings
> 
> Pc spec
> CPU Intel 5960x
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> PSU EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G1 80+ Gold Full Modular Power Supply (PSU) - 1000W
> RAM Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 PC4-24000C15 3000MHz Quad Channel Kit (CMD16GX4M4B3000C15)
> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming Edition 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> Cooler master Nepton 280L


Have you try reseat the CPU and check the CPU socket pins if there are any bent ?

And maybe try USB Bios update with v.802 from Asus official site too. You dont even need to install CPU, RAM or anything on it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for this explanation
> 
> Yet Shammy indicates a LLC at 9 in his guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best for the h24, what is it?
> 8?
> 
> Thanks


erm - most sections of shammy's guide is for extreme OC. I've never used more that LLC=7, even for 4.7GHz. My 24/7 (4.6/4.4) is at LLC=7. for everyday use, always best to set as low of an LLC as possible, even if you raise input a notch or two.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Turns out, the problem might be my fans. I've tested them all on different ports and some work, some don't. What's weird is that those who don't work were really freaking hot to touch whereas those who worked were cold.
> 
> 
> 
> lol - krap fans are gonna kill your mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> True: level 9 provides no voltage droop, and even adds a voltage *boost* so you will always see higher voltage delivered than the voltage you request. level 0 is full voltage droop, so you will always see lower voltage delivered than what you request. The other levels interpolate between those extremes.
> 
> Your previous sentence "level 9 corresponds to 0% of LLC and the level 0 to Max of LLC" is inaccurate or at least confusing.
> 
> For most overclocking users, it's best to stay away from 9 and experiment with 5 through 8. Those who have good reasons will use other settings.
> 
> If you experiment and *watch what voltages are produced compared to what you set*, this will offer clues to how you may wish to set LLC. If you always see higher voltages than you set, you may choose to decrease LLC a bit. If you always see lower voltages than you intended, you may choose to increase LLC. But before you make either decision, be sure to consider also a standard voltage adjustment instead. The reason you would change LLC instead of a voltage setting is because LLC affects not only the offset, but also the _slope_ of the response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, you can't see the REAL effect of LLC and vdroop.
> LLC is not for vcore on this platform - right? LLC modulates vdroop of input voltage.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks so much for this explanation
> 
> *I'll leave the level 9*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this is dangerous. vdroop was incorporated into the cpu power supply design to mitigate load line overshoot (LLO) - transient voltage spikes which occur during load transition at a constant voltage setting of the power supply (vrm). This is NOT anything you see with any software or even your DMM attached to the MB. You need an oscilloscope to detect LLO. so, when you set a fixed vcore, and change load states on the processor, the voltage spikes and decays back down to what you set (again, you will not see this at home).
> 
> 
> And from earlier gen:
> "Offset" = droop
> 
> transient voltage spike-induced degradation is real.
> 
> for 24/7 use just recognize what LLC=9 actually does.
Click to expand...

Yes, but LLO isn't as big of a issue when you feed a constant voltage to the CPU. Its a larger issue on adaptive or offset voltage.

I run "auto" which is probably L9 for my constant 1.35v overclock. I'm not all that worried about it honesty since even if it spikes, it's not like i'm pushing 1.45v through the CPU and I get a spike from that up to over 1.5v


----------



## ralf111

Hi thanks for reply,yes i already tried reseating cpu,there are no bents all pis looks fine,it happen yesterday as i said after restarting i not been able start pc.Few hours later i disconnected everything like ssd,hdd.usb etc after that i tried press mem ok ,safe mode a loot of time and this let me go into Bios settings then i updated to latest 0802 version,update was successful,but i was able start only once after update was done then i have AF error code again, and now it want start anymore


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - most sections of shammy's guide is for extreme OC


Hello

This is what a lot of people seem to forget. Shammy is writing to LN2 users. This should be kept in mind if using a 24/7 system.


----------



## Skywalka456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralf111*
> 
> Hi thanks for reply,yes i already tried reseating cpu,there are no bents all pis looks fine,it happen yesterday as i said after restarting i not been able start pc.Few hours later i disconnected everything like ssd,hdd.usb etc after that i tried press mem ok ,safe mode a loot of time and this let me go into Bios settings then i updated to latest 0802 version,update was successful,but i was able start only once after update was done then i have AF error code again, and now it want start anymore


Well, since you can't get back to bios right now, i recommend try USB bios update with v.802, it's very easy just download the bios file, change the name to R5E.cap then put it in USB that format to FAT, (Yes not FAT32 it won't work) then press the ROG connect button in the back I/O of motherboard, the button is just under clear CMOS button. Wait until flashing led at bios chip stop.

After u get into the bios, dont change anything, press the clear CMOS button twice, hold it a few sec. Then turn on your pc and start setting something and see if its restart or not.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is what a lot of people seem to forget. Shammy is writing to LN2 users. This should be kept in mind if using a 24/7 system.


Thanks for info, I did not know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - most sections of shammy's guide is for extreme OC. I've never used more that LLC=7, even for 4.7GHz. My 24/7 (4.6/4.4) is at LLC=7. for everyday use, always best to set as low of an LLC as possible, even if you raise input a notch or two.


Ok thanks








I will re-put to 8, as was previously
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yes, but LLO isn't as big of a issue when you feed a constant voltage to the CPU. Its a larger issue on adaptive or offset voltage.
> 
> I run "auto" which is probably L9 for my constant 1.35v overclock. I'm not all that worried about it honesty since even if it spikes, it's not like i'm pushing 1.45v through the CPU and I get a spike from that up to over 1.5v


So, 7, 8 or 9 isn't dangerous for h24?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Yes, *but LLO isn't as big of a issue when you feed a constant voltage* to the CPU. Its a larger issue on adaptive or offset voltage.
> 
> I run "auto" which is probably L9 for my constant 1.35v overclock. I'm not all that worried about it honesty since even if it spikes, it's not like i'm pushing 1.45v through the CPU and I get a spike from that up to over 1.5v


on the bolded stuff is where you are missing the point.

for dynamic voltage, can be... but remember. LLO occurs at a constant voltage during a load change. It is *NOT* the voltage change that occurs with clock change via speedstep. LLO occurs when you fix the frequency and voltage, but change the load on the chip. (i know, takes a while to think through that)

it's a common mistake, conflating changes in voltages you see with OS software, or a DMM, with what LLC is designed to control. vdroop is your friend. I've never see a situation (for 24/7 or even non-suicide benchmarking) where you must provide the voltage needed to hold a frequency by defeating vdroop.

the 65mV spec is what the MB manufacturer tries to hold to

BUt hey, Like I've always said - "smoke 'em if you got 'em".









@tistou77 - what clocks are you running that you need LLC 8 or 9?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'd like to see ASUS' logic behind the "auto" setting for the RVE. Honestly, I couldn't be bothered to change it from auto down to whatever setting and then rerun another set of benchmarks to prove that it's stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd like to see ASUS' logic behind the "auto" setting for the RVE. Honestly, I couldn't be bothered to change it from auto down to whatever setting and then rerun another set of benchmarks to prove that it's stable.


lol - then don't.


----------



## ralf111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywalka456*
> 
> Well, since you can't get back to bios right now, i recommend try USB bios update with v.802, it's very easy just download the bios file, change the name to R5E.cap then put it in USB that format to FAT, (Yes not FAT32 it won't work) then press the ROG connect button in the back I/O of motherboard, the button is just under clear CMOS button. Wait until flashing led at bios chip stop.
> 
> After u get into the bios, dont change anything, press the clear CMOS button twice, hold it a few sec. Then turn on your pc and start setting something and see if its restart or not.


Bios update done,still getting same AF error and want let me go to the Bios settings


----------



## cyberlando

hay guys just bought A Storm Trooper myself Few days ago!

ive looked around for a while now and so far i ordered Lots of parts for my build............think i broke my budget lol

So far:

Of course the CM Storm Trooper

Be Quiet Dark Pro 1000Wat PSU

Asus Extreme V x99 Mobo

2x Swiftech MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator's 120 x 2 35mm thick

Swift Tech Apogee XL CPU waterblock

Koolance 452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir with PMP-450 Pumps

Koolance LIQ-702 Liquid Coolant Bottle, High-Performance, 700mL (UV Red)

8 ft Tubing, Clear UV-Reactive PVC, 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in)

2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swiveling 90-Degree, G 1/4 BSPP

4x Fitting Single, *Black* Compression for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP

2x Fitting Single, *Black* Swivel Angled for 13mm x 16mm (1/2in x 5/8in), G 1/4 BSPP

Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB

The things i have not figured out as of yet is this:

Which fans i want to run with this set up to get great cooling while not sounding like a living room leaf blower............

Also GPU....this is hard pressed for me..........after seeing all the reviews the gtx 770 and the 980 are pretty much the same card!

processor im thinking of getting the middle brother hasswell E with the 6 cores instead of 8 so i still have to benifit of 40 PCIE lanes

RAM im aiming for 16gb DDR4 at 2666.......idk if anything after that is really needed at this point.....

can you guys let me know if i over looked something............certainly not a noob to computers but this is my first time i set my car aside and put money towards a PC build!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralf111*
> 
> Bios update done,still getting same AF error and want let me go to the Bios settings


You seem to have the same problem I had.

Avoid bios 0802, which easily gets corrupted with high oc's.

Select the other bios, flashback 0706 and try to start. If it does, copy 0706 to the other bios chip, via uefi...

These steps helped me to wake up my mobo...


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'd like to see ASUS' logic behind the "auto" setting for the RVE. Honestly, I couldn't be bothered to change it from auto down to whatever setting and then rerun another set of benchmarks to prove that it's stable.


i use now LLC8, because it looks that what i have applied in bios 1.92v, in windows idle is 1.92v and under tesing (Realbech/XTU) is 1.92v.
If i leave on auto, it will set LLC 9, because i can see from bios 1.92v, then windows idle 1.936v, testing 1.952v.
so LLC 8 is to high to 24/7?


----------



## ralf111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> You seem to have the same problem I had.
> 
> Avoid bios 0802, which easily gets corrupted with high oc's.
> 
> Select the other bios, flashback 0706 and try to start. If it does, copy 0706 to the other bios chip, via uefi...
> 
> These steps helped me to wake up my mobo...


I tried update to 0802&0706 nothing really help,it want show bios,fans working at full speed and still AF code error


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @tistou77 - what clocks are you running that you need LLC 8 or 9?


For my OC?

CPU: 46 x100 (Adaptive Mode)
Cache: 45x100 (Offset Mode)
Input: 1.85v

I admit I put 8, but without trying "why"
Saw I do not quite understand this option









And "Input" voltage does not change in charge (with LLC 8 or 9)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> i use now LLC8, because it looks that what i have applied in bios 1.92v, in windows idle is 1.92v and under tesing (Realbech/XTU) is 1.92v.
> If i leave on auto, it will set LLC 9, because i can see from bios 1.92v, then windows idle 1.936v, testing 1.952v.
> so LLC 8 is to high to 24/7?


Cool, so, llc 8 is basically zero vdroop.

where I think folks get this mixed up, is conflating holding a steady vcore (or Vin in this case) with the actual EE purpose of vdroop. Vdroop is there to lower the voltage at load to an extent that a load change does not overshoot the voltage you set (by as much, depending on how much droop you allow).

Load changes produce the voltage effect I posted earlier. there is no way around it... and you will not see it happen unless you hook up an oscilloscope.

As an example, let's use the 65mV spec. You set a fixed Vin of 1.900V in bios LLC=8. Run the rig, and do some encoding, or hit a heavy physics scene in a game or bench. The chip pulls the current it needs while holding to that 1.900V, the load changes (or ends) you see that 1.900V hold steady in AID64, or HWM, or even off the probeit belt with a DMM directly off the motherboard. Nice right? Well, when the load (read : current draw) changed in that scenario, the Vin spiked to 1.965V, and WE will not detect this.

With vdroop: same scenario, except we set Vin to 1.95V and LLC=6 (which is ~50mV droop). Under the same load (and current draw) Vin droops to 1.900V and holds steady... the load changes as above... Vin spikes to 1.965V. 15mV above what you set it to for idle/low load states. Running 1.95V at idle is no sweat, the voltage limits we all worry about are only worth worrying about when the current needed is fed at that voltage. Like letting your cpu idle at 5.0GHz at 1.5V... no problems, it could sit like that forever. Put a load on it and what happens... temps skyrocket, and any degradation that might occur, will do it then, not when sitting at idle.

more typing than I'm use to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> For my OC?
> 
> CPU: 46 x100 (Adaptive Mode)
> Cache: 45x100 (Offset Mode)
> Input: 1.85v
> 
> I admit I put 8, but without trying "why"
> Saw I do not quite understand this option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And "Input" voltage does not change in charge (with LLC 8 or 9)


read the above... again, your stuff will last longer. eg, lengthen the time until you start having to add more volts to run the same clocks (if that's what you want to do) if you meet the demand for Vin by setting that include vdroop to hit that number.

just my 2cents.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the above... again, your stuff will last longer. eg, lengthen the time until you start having to add more volts to run the same clocks (if that's what you want to do) if you meet the demand for Vin by setting that include vdroop to hit that number.
> 
> just my 2cents.


In fact, I prefer it when there is no voltage variations.
Now if that is really dangerous for the CPU

In general, any adjustment to the LLC is best?
Because I see many people with a LLC at 8 or 9

PS: I try to find a good tutorial in French, I do not understand English very well when it is too technical


----------



## HiTechPixel

Alright, got my 5820K stable at 4.0GHz with 1.2V. Haven't tried anything else at the moment.

Where should I go from here? Is there a good guide somewhere or are there any particular settings I should enable/disable and/or use?


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralf111*
> 
> I tried update to 0802&0706 nothing really help,it want show bios,fans working at full speed and still AF code error


Hope this helps, sounds very similar :>
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19988-Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-Post-Code-AF
2nd post :
"If I were you I would disconnect the power from the board completely and remove the battery too and leave it to sit like that for a while. Then replace battery and clear CMOS."

@tistou77 I think Raja mention many many posts ago most will do fine with LLC 7 and 8, so listen to Jpmboy advice :>

Also I never tested LLC 9, cause what I saw below on LLC 7 and 8








LLC 7 "full load" = no drop on vcore, but will still drop on cpu input.
LLC 8 "full load" = vcore goes up slightly, but no drop on cpu input.

So I guess: LLC 9 "full load" = vcore goes up even more than LLC8 and cpu input goes up.
Pushing limits on LN2 maybe, but 24/7 other cooling no:>


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> @tistou77 I think Raja mention many many posts ago most will do fine with LLC 7 and 8, so listen to Jpmboy advice :>
> 
> Also I never tested LLC 9, cause what I saw below on LLC 7 and 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC 7 "full load" = no drop on vcore, but will still drop on cpu input.
> LLC 8 "full load" = vcore goes up slightly, but no drop on cpu input.
> 
> So I guess: LLC 9 "full load" = vcore goes up even more than LLC8 and cpu input goes up.
> Pushing limits on LN2 maybe, but 24/7 other cooling no:>


Thanks









So LLC 7 or 8 is good
With LLC to 8,

Vcore at 1.225v and Input at 1.85v => no variation of voltage in charge
Vcore at 1.242v and Input at 1.85v => Vcore increases at 1.258v (with peaks at 1.264v) and no variation of Input voltage in charge


----------



## ralf111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Hope this helps, sounds very similar :>
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19988-Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-Post-Code-AF
> 2nd post :
> "If I were you I would disconnect the power from the board completely and remove the battery too and leave it to sit like that for a while. Then replace battery and clear CMOS."
> 
> thanks for reply but unfortunately does not help as well.


----------



## Mikan02

@tistou77 Or optional use LLC 7 or 6 with slight increase on CPU input to compensate for the drop









@ralf111 Oh well worth a shot :\ Maybe you did not have battery out long enough? Wait 20-30 min with battery out, if you tried a lot shorter time already








Prbly some others have better ideas :>


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> @tistou77 *Or optional use LLC 7 or 6 with slight increase on CPU input to compensate for the drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @ralf111 Oh well worth a shot :\ Maybe you did not have battery out long enough? Wait 20-30 min with battery out, if you tried a lot shorter time already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prbly some others have better ideas :>


^^ this. +1


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> @tistou77 Or optional use LLC 7 or 6 with slight increase on CPU input to compensate for the drop


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. +1


But I don't have a voltage drop in load (LLC 8)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> But I don't have a voltage drop in load (LLC 8)


and you would not have a drop with llc=8. it basically defeats vdroop. The voltage drop (vdroop) is a good thing.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralf111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Hope this helps, sounds very similar :>
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?19988-Asus-Rampage-IV-Extreme-Post-Code-AF
> 2nd post :
> "If I were you I would disconnect the power from the board completely and remove the battery too and leave it to sit like that for a while. Then replace battery and clear CMOS."
> 
> thanks for reply but unfortunately does not help as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to disconnect all power cables, remove memory and cpu, remove the battery for a while, and push the cmos button.
> 
> Insert cpu and one ram module in the first A slot. Select the bios a or b, which you were not using, and try to flashback 0706.
> 
> This is the way to wake up the mobo... If it doesn't help, you will have to rma it...
> 
> See if there is some leds blinking. My rma'd dead mobo had problems with pciexpress, whose leds were blinking, after flashing to 0802 and overclocking...
Click to expand...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and you would not have a drop with llc=8. it basically defeats vdroop. The voltage drop (vdroop) is a good thing.


And if I don't have the voltage drop (VDroop), that is not good?
I like it when tensions don't vary but if it isn't good









I really struggle to understand the vdroop is better
After if it is not dangerous for the CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And if I don't have the voltage drop (VDroop), that is not good?
> I like it when tensions don't vary but if it isn't good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really struggle to understand the vdroop is better
> After if it is not dangerous for the CPU


yes, no droop is not good for your 24/7 OC.
vdroop is protective, voltage spikes (which you have) are dangerous.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, no droop is not good for your 24/7 OC.
> vdroop is protective, voltage spikes (which you have) are dangerous.


Then if i understand well, we better put lil bit higher voltage then when the cpu is load at 100% the voltage will drop, then always when you not use it in idle your voltage will be higher. So i asking myself when cpu is on idle and recive higher voltage its not more dangerous...lol.

Well iam not a pro and when i will recive my mobo and 5960x i can be happy to see a complete setting in bios of rampage V with a [email protected]
I know all cpu is different but all setting will be near identical, then the voltage will varie from a cpu and another.
That bios have so mutch setting i won't know if what i do is good or bad, like many user here i think, if someone can post picture of the bios with setting around a overclock between 4.4 and 4.6ghz it will be verry usefull of many new owner, me the first, this is just lil idea.


----------



## cyberlando

Does this board have any integrated graphics at all? Would like to get everything at least running before I pick a GPU as I haven't decided yet?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Does this board have any integrated graphics at all? Would like to get everything at least running before I pick a GPU as I haven't decided yet?


No, and that's a CPU/chipset feature in general.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, no droop is not good for your 24/7 OC.
> vdroop is protective, voltage spikes (which you have) are dangerous.


Ok, so, it's better to have 1.87v in idle and 1.85v on load rather than having 1.85v in idle and load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Then if i understand well, we better put lil bit higher voltage then when the cpu is load at 100% the voltage will drop, then always when you not use it in idle your voltage will be higher. So i asking myself when cpu is on idle and recive higher voltage its not more dangerous...lol.


This is why I do not understand


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Does this board have any integrated graphics at all? Would like to get everything at least running before I pick a GPU as I haven't decided yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No, and that's a CPU/chipset feature in general.
Click to expand...

Thanks man figured that shortly after I posted it......but all the haswell E cpu don't have a integrated card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Then if i understand well, we better put lil bit higher voltage then when the cpu is load at 100% the voltage will drop, then always when you not use it in idle your voltage will be higher. So i asking myself when cpu is on idle and recive higher voltage its not more dangerous...lol.


please read my earlier post, I addressed your question there.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please read my earlier post, I addressed your question there.


Yes i believe you and i will do like you said, i know you a pro-overclocker then a cpu need recieve variation of voltage this will protect it.

Asus bring us high end motherboard but no explaination of all setting in that bios, and soo many setting, it can be usefull have a bible on this or i missing some place i can get all this info. I know you can get the 5960x overclock easier but more you put higher ur overclock you need play around some setting to get it stable, and this is what i want know or learn, like my x79 mobo i need play with pll voltage and 2 or 3 other setting to get higher clock speed to work but on X99 i dont know and a simple sampler of setting can save lot of hours and bsod.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, no droop is not good for your 24/7 OC.
> vdroop is protective, voltage spikes (which you have) are dangerous.


Actually made me realize the LVL 7 I use is in the gray-zone for 24/7 :>
Going to redo setup to LVL6 I think. I guess better CPU/VRM thermal will compensate for the increase in voltage at idle and maybe even lower temps on load


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Asus bring us high end motherboard but no explaination of all setting in that bios, and soo many setting


Hello

When buying a hammer instruction are not included how to build a house. Kind of the same thing here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Yes i believe you and i will do like you said, i know you a pro-overclocker then a cpu need recieve variation of voltage this will protect it.
> 
> Asus bring us high end motherboard but no explaination of all setting in that bios, and soo many setting, it can be usefull have a bible on this or i missing some place i can get all this info. I know you can get the 5960x overclock easier but more you put higher ur overclock you need play around some setting to get it stable, and this is what i want know or learn, like my x79 mobo i need play with pll voltage and 2 or 3 other setting to get higher clock speed to work but on X99 i dont know and a simple sampler of setting can save lot of hours and bsod.


erm - I am NOT a pro overclocker at all. You should run your rig as you see best. I'm only explaining what vdroop does and why it was introduced into the Intel line several generations ago. Plenty of guys (genderless







) run high LLC... hopefully recognizing the underlying reason for vdroop, and why it was considered necessary for these cpus.
For the most part, most people {here} do not keep a cpu very long anyway (a couple of years at most). With that said... I still have my QX9650 running 24/7 (after abusing it for a year) in a HTPC box doing daily duty capturing video from 3 surveillance cameras.







at the same voltage it has been at for years. I'll probably be sending my 2700K to the camera gulag soon...


----------



## Mikan02

At LVL 7 I had 1.850 CPU input voltage, it drop to about 1.808 at load.
At LVL 6 I need 1.880 CPU input voltage, and it drop to about 1.808 on load too.








Btw noticed Ai Suite show correct CPU input voltage inside the monitor on the bottom, but adds +0.01 inside settings tab if above 1.85. I do adjustments always within bios so not a problem with it, just odd


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> At LVL 7 I had 1.850 CPU input voltage, it drop to about 1.808 at load.
> At LVL 6 I need 1.880 CPU input voltage, and it drop to about 1.808 on load too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw noticed Ai Suite show correct CPU input voltage inside the monitor on the bottom, but adds +0.01 inside settings tab if above 1.85. I do adjustments always within bios so not a problem with it, just odd


Hello, heheh, 1.8 volt on the cpu ? lol this with a phase changer ? What king of overclock do you get with a voltage like this ? lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Hello, heheh, 1.8 volt on the cpu ? lol this with a phase changer ? What king of overclock do you get with a voltage like this ? lol


cpu input voltage, V_in.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cpu input voltage, V_in.


Ah ok, ya i need own it before know more about setting, last x79 i own was an asrock so a couple of years a not play in asus bios, since my Z68 maximus, but asus x99 R5 have a lot more setting then my asrock x79 extreme4, this one have a basic bios. I wait the black friday if i can get some deal on the 5960x and mobo and memory, but they are all new product so i not sure we will see special price on them the 28 november or cyber monday, i hope coz here in canada all is higher price then usa. I ask the price of 5960X in a store in my town and they anwser me 1250.00 + 15% tax : crazy. On newegg they sell it for 1109.00 + 5% tax. In my area the price really not realistic so i cant buy pc part around me.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - I am NOT a pro overclocker at all. You should run your rig as you see best. I'm only explaining what vdroop does and why it was introduced into the Intel line several generations ago. Plenty of guys (genderless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) run high LLC... hopefully recognizing the underlying reason for vdroop, and why it was considered necessary for these cpus.
> For the most part, most people {here} do not keep a cpu very long anyway (a couple of years at most). With that said... I still have my QX9650 running 24/7 (after abusing it for a year) in a HTPC box doing daily duty capturing video from 3 surveillance cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the same voltage it has been at for years. I'll probably be sending my 2700K to the camera gulag soon...


I tested with the LLC to 7, leaving the CPU Input to 1.85v,

Idle: 1.856v
load: 1.82v

I'll re-test the stability and if it is much better to leave it like this (with the vdroop), then I will stay with the LLC to 7


----------



## HiTechPixel

Hey! My 5820K is pretty stable at 4.5GHz using 1.3V however what do I have to do in order to make the CPU downclock itself in idle? My core clock goes down to 1.2GHz however the Vcore remains at 1.3V. How do I make the Vcore go down in idle? Curently using Fully Manual Mode.

Edit: Also, should I try uncore overclocking? Or should I just leave that at Auto?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> How do I make the Vcore go down in idle? *Curently using Fully Manual Mode*.


Hello

VCORE cannot change if it is manually locked to a single value. Need to use either offset or adaptive mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hey! My 5820K is pretty stable at 4.5GHz using 1.3V however what do I have to do in order to make the CPU downclock itself in idle? My core clock goes down to 1.2GHz however the Vcore remains at 1.3V. How do I make the Vcore go down in idle? Curently using Fully Manual Mode.
> 
> Edit: Also, should I try uncore overclocking? Or should I just leave that at Auto?


the best way is to use adaptive voltage control.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> VCORE cannot change if it is manually locked to a single value. Need to use either offset or adaptive mode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the best way is to use adaptive voltage control.


Alright, thanks. So should I use offset or adaptive? Which one is regarded as better or more stable?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright, thanks. So should I use offset or adaptive? Which one is regarded as better or more stable?


lol - or offset as Praz noted!


----------



## HiTechPixel

Alright. I'll try using Offset mode. What should I use if I want 1.3V in load and something else during idle? Preferrably something low, maybe 1.0V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright. I'll try using Offset mode. What should I use if I want 1.3V in load and something else during idle? Preferrably something low, maybe 1.0V?


try adaptive. it actually capitalizes on dynamic voltage control best.
first clrcmos, or load optimized defaults. disable full manual, leave cpu svid on auto, same for dram svid (for now)
set 0.005V in the offset field, and 1.295V in the adaptive field. you'll see 1.3V as total adaptive voltage.
for cache use offset or fixed, adaptive does not work right.
for VSA, it is only offset. on my board +140 = 1.000 VSA.


----------



## Mikan02

Be sure to "load optimized defaults" if going from adaptive (I guess offset mode too) to fully manual mode.
>To make sure offsets are reset and not added to the full manual voltage









Wish I could get adaptive Cache to be stable :\


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Be sure to "load optimized defaults" if going from adaptive (I guess offset mode too) to fully manual mode.
> >To make sure offsets are reset and not added to the full manual voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wish I could get adaptive Cache to be stable* :\


you are not the only one. Offset cache works, but adaptive is borked.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are not the only one. Offset cache works, but adaptive is borked.


Oh I see, is it okey to have offset on cpu cache and adaptive cpu core? :>


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set 0.005V in the offset field, and 1.295V in the adaptive field. you'll see 1.3V as total adaptive voltage.


What kind of voltage would this give me during idle? Also, why should I rather use adaptive instead of offset?

Finally, is there actually anything negative to running manually 1.3V all the time aside from higher temperatures during idle?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> What kind of voltage would this give me during idle? Also, why should I rather use adaptive instead of offset?
> 
> Finally, is there actually anything negative to running manually 1.3V all the time aside from higher temperatures during idle?


+/- 0.8 V


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> +/- 0.8 V


And how do you calculate all of this? I kind of want to try it out on my own.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> And how do you calculate all of this? I kind of want to try it out on my own.


No need to calculate as it's all there in the bios.
My idle voltage is exactly 0.8v with the + 0.005 offset and 1.47v turbo set in bios


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are not the only one. Offset cache works, but adaptive is borked.


I just tried offset on cache and it works great








Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Oh I see, is it okey to have offset on cpu cache and adaptive cpu core? :>


yes - that combo works.. although offset cache can be a bit more tricky to stabilize than fixed. The same is not true with vcore. adaptive works perfectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> What kind of voltage would this give me during idle? Also, why should I rather use adaptive instead of offset?
> Finally, is there actually anything negative to running manually 1.3V all the time aside from higher temperatures during idle?


~ 0.8-0.9V at idle. manual is fine... but completely bypasses a decade of R&D leading to dynamic voltage control.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No need to calculate as it's all there in the bios.
> My idle voltage is exactly 0.8v with the + 0.005 offset and 1.47v turbo set in bios


^^ this. well, except you might not want to have 1.47V in the turbo voltage.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> I just tried offset on cache and it works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested with the LLC to 7, leaving the CPU Input to 1.85v,
> 
> Idle: 1.856v
> load: 1.82v


Jpmboy, is good?

Thanks


----------



## HiTechPixel

Alright! This board kicks ass! I got 4.5GHz Core & 4.4GHz Uncore. Both at 1.3V. I'm now wondering if I should try lowering Uncore to 1.2V or not.

I have to ask again: Is it safe to use manual voltage? I won't be using my computer much each day, maybe 5 hours or so max.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Alright! This board kicks ass! I got 4.5GHz Core & 4.4GHz Uncore. Both at 1.3V. I'm now wondering if I should try lowering Uncore to 1.2V or not.
> 
> I have to ask again: Is it safe to use manual voltage? I won't be using my computer much each day, maybe 5 hours or so max.


Yes it's safe and from my understanding you're not going past 1.3 vcore right?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes it's safe and from my understanding you're not going past 1.3 vcore right?


Right, it never goes beyond 1.3V. Or actually, it does go to 1.312 according to HWINFO but no further than that. So I think I'm safe.

Also, just want to say, this board is amazing for a beginner like me. It's super easy to overclock with Fully Manual Mode.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Right, it never goes beyond 1.3V. Or actually, it does go to 1.312 according to HWINFO but no further than that. So I think I'm safe.
> 
> Also, just want to say, this board is amazing for a beginner like me. It's super easy to overclock with Fully Manual Mode.


And it has so many features that makes it super fun to play with for an hobby OC'er like me









Not had this much fun since my first 980X-Gulftown back in January 2010


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And it has so many features that makes it super fun to play with for an hobby OC'er like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not had this much fun since my first 980X-Gulftown back in January 2010


Agreed. : ) Before I built my computer, I was set on air-cooling/CLC water-cooling. Now? I kinda wanna go all-out watercooling to minimize noise and temperatures.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Agreed. : ) Before I built my computer, I was set on air-cooling/CLC water-cooling. Now? I kinda wanna go all-out watercooling to minimize noise and temperatures.


I just went from high-end water cooling to Phase cooling on CPU


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I just went from high-end water cooling to Phase cooling on CPU


Oh man, that'd be something! Looks like Little-Devil has a few things for Phase Cooling. Even cases optimized for it.

Money isn't a problem. However I wonder how hard it is to install water-cooling and such.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Oh man, that'd be something! Looks like Little-Devil has a few things for Phase Cooling. Even cases optimized for it.
> 
> Money isn't a problem. However I wonder how hard it is to install water-cooling and such.


It's not harder to install water cooling than building a PC but you need to plan thing a bit better.

One advice I always give is to use QDC's(quick disconnects) on all components that are likely to be changed with in a year. Such as CPU block, GPU blocks and where you think you'll need room to install new components.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> It's not harder to install water cooling than building a PC but you need to plan thing a bit better.
> 
> One advice I always give is to use QDC's(quick disconnects) on all components that are likely to be changed with in a year. Such as CPU block, GPU blocks and where you think you'll need room to install new components.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Luckily I have a pretty roomy case (Phanteks Enthoo Pro) with plenty to spare for radiators. I'm thinking a 360 in the top and a 280 in the front. Then I'll have the pump/reservoir in the bottom, in front of the PSU.


----------



## gregus

My H24 4400/4000













i can't run to 4500, my 5960x is mean to me :'(


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregus*
> 
> My H24 4400/4000
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=9148712201.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/9148712201.jpg
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=6058379002.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/6058379002.jpg
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=6243672203.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/6243672203.jpg
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=4024902004.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/4024902004.jpg
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=1817855505.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/1817855505.jpg
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=7574647606.jpghttp://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/7574647606.jpg
> 
> i can't run to 4500, my 5960x is mean to me :'(


Try with more input voltage, should be able to if you can get to 4.4 at those volts.


----------



## gregus

Hi,
i can try, i put 1.9 or much ?


----------



## remmer29

Why don`t we create the FAQ in the first page with the overclock instruction and good stable test like LinX (10 times for 10 minutes each) in order to show that stability.


----------



## andressergio

My 24/7 Settings and rig

I7 5930K [email protected] 1,35 6c/12th
ASUS Rampage 5 Extreme BIOS 0802
DDR4 4x4GB 3000C15 [email protected] 3100C15 1T 1,35V (Stock)
2x Samsung Evo 840 1TB SSD S3
1x Seagate 3000 HDD S3
3x GALAXY 780HOF (4 en unas semanas) Custom Water Cooled
Thermaltake 3.0 Ultimate Liquid Cooler
Powered by Seasonic P-1200


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ handsome rig!


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Why don`t we create the FAQ in the first page with the overclock instruction and good stable test like LinX (10 times for 10 minutes each) in order to show that stability.


Yes in my earlier post i gave that idea and usualy on first page of a mobo thread we have this to give example and new owner can start with this and after they can update ther setting to what the systeme can do, its the way to go. GOOD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Yes in my earlier post i gave that idea and usualy on first page of a mobo thread we have this to give example and new owner can start with this and after they can update ther setting to what the systeme can do, its the way to go. GOOD.


Guys, there are several threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2640_20#post_23097074
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4460_20#post_23097112

see post #1 in Raja's thread.


----------



## changboy

My [email protected] i got a score on cinebench of 1226 point and the 5930k got 1400 point coz of the new instruction and 3mb of cache bring a 15% upgrade of performance, this is really good. We never saw this kind of boost from 3930k to 4930k then haswell-e perform well with those new instructions.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ handsome rig!


Thanks bro !!!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> My [email protected] i got a score on cinebench of 1226 point and the 5930k got 1400 point coz of the new instruction and 3mb of cache bring a 15% upgrade of performance, this is really good. We never saw this kind of boost from 3930k to 4930k then haswell-e perform well with those new instructions.


DDR4 has a big influence too bro, i tested on lower and gives me 1389, but yes i been comparing with a friend's 4930K same clocks same all, and 5930K is a winner


----------



## changboy

Thanks for the info thread jpmboy. (my pro-overclocker, hehehehe i joke).


----------



## Mydog

@[email protected]

Why have you dropped the DMM headers on R5E and R4BE, they where so convenient on R4E, no soldering needed?
Is it lack of space on the mobo that's the reason?

R4E


R5E


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Why have you dropped the DMM headers on R5E and R4BE, they where so convenient on R4E, no soldering needed?
> Is it lack of space on the mobo that's the reason?
> 
> R4E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

I use QuickProbes.

http://www.flatcablesolutions.com/smdtools.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Why have you dropped the DMM headers on R5E and R4BE, they where so convenient on R4E, no soldering needed?
> Is it lack of space on the mobo that's the reason?
> 
> R4E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5E
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, the headers were very convenient. Loved them on the asrock OCF
On the R5E with my ATX power cable coming in from behind the board, it's tricky to get at the touch points.

Good suggestion for ASUS' next x99 extreme board.


----------



## primafrog

Interesting review of overclocking G Skill 3000:
http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Interesting review of overclocking G Skill 3000:
> http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2


thanks... I think the final paragraph in the conclusions says it all.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks... I think the final paragraph in the conclusions says it all.


Agree









Still working on memory timings while staying under 1.5V. So far so good...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on memory timings while staying under 1.5V. So far so good...


very nice... but how do you test the stability of ram (unless that's a bench-only setting)? SPi is not a ram stability ass3essment. Most use the program below. OPen one instance per active thread. commit 75% (at least) of your ram divided equally so 768 with 16 instances.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


use this batch file to open 16 with 768MB per:

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file

change txt to bat and put it in the extracted folder for memtest (thank Praz too!).

discussion in this thread.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on memory timings while staying under 1.5V. So far so good...


Wooh!
Nice OC, I like the cas 13 there.









Have you set all the sub timings or are they on auto ? And from where did you start adjusting those timings? Scratch? XMP? or one of the preset profiles in bios?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Is there any haswell-e guide specifically for x99 which has a rough estimate on min-max voltages when overclocking on air/water?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Is there any haswell-e guide specifically for x99 which has a rough estimate on min-max voltages when overclocking on air/water?


Your bios should give you a rough estimate. Stay away from the red!


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice... but how do you test the stability of ram (unless that's a bench-only setting)? SPi is not a ram stability ass3essment. Most use the program below. OPen one instance per active thread. commit 75% (at least) of your ram divided equally so 768 with 16 instances.
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> 
> use this batch file to open 16 with 768MB per:
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> change txt to bat and put it in the extracted folder for memtest (thank Praz too!).
> 
> discussion in this thread.


Thanks for the attachment. I've not been running memtest yet, only stability testing with Aida 64, HyperPi (12 concurrent threads). I will run memtest and let you know my findings.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Wooh!
> Nice OC, I like the cas 13 there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you set all the sub timings or are they on auto ? And from where did you start adjusting those timings? Scratch? XMP? or one of the preset profiles in bios?


All the timings (secondary and third) are all on manual and set to the default XMP profile (as I was modifying the primary timings, I realized that the secondary timings were getting looser when set on Auto). After that, I only changed manually the primary timings and adjusted one/two secondary timings.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> All the timings (secondary and third) are all on manual and set to the default XMP profile (as I was modifying the primary timings, I realized that the secondary timings were getting looser when set on Auto). After that, I only changed manually the primary timings and adjusted one/two secondary timings.


I figured you'd done something like that, done the same my self but then I tested the 3200 MHz preset on Single Sided Hynix 4x4gb which I adjusted from. I believe I ended up with about the same settings in the end with 1.375 vmem.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Interesting review of overclocking G Skill 3000:
> http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... I think the final paragraph in the conclusions says it all.
Click to expand...

Definitely true (i.e., I should have just purchased 2400, not 3200







) -- except -- won't my 3200 be much more likely to hit tighter, lower, latencies at 2700 than if it were binned for 2400?


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Definitely true (i.e., I should have just purchased 2400, not 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) -- except -- won't my 3200 be much more likely to hit tighter, lower, latencies at 2700 than if it were binned for 2400?


When I tested my gskill C15 2400mhz ram it ran at 3200mhz 15 15 17 28 1T 1.375v. To test I ran memtest86+ for 12 hours. This with cpu 4ghz cache at 3.6.
I then tried same at 4.4ghz and 4.0 cache and ran Realbench for an hour no problem. Certainly can't see the point of purchasing the more expensive ram.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> When I tested my gskill C15 2400mhz ram it ran at 3200mhz 15 15 17 28 1T 1.375v. To test I ran memtest86+ for 12 hours. This with cpu 4ghz cache at 3.6.
> I then tried same at 4.4ghz and 4.0 cache and ran Realbench for an hour no problem. Certainly can't see the point of purchasing the more expensive ram.


Aesthetics or performance







Some people can and are willing to pay more for products that do either little, nothing, or alot. All comes down to if you are doing what you can or want to.

If the dominator platinum 3200's were available at launch of X99 I would have gladly payed the ~$800 for a 16GB set. This being said I bought a x99 deluxe and 2800 set because rampage v extreme was sold out. Then I bought the rampage v extreme









Now what I can not understand is the people who buy 5-10 processors just to test for the best. I am assuming they return the rest but I'm not aware of any local store to where I am that would let you just simply do such a thing.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hmm. Well, that makes me feel like I should return my 3200 kit for something much lower and save the difference or buy more.

But is there a significant possibility that BIOS updates will end up allowing 3200 rated DRAM to achieve much tighter timings in the future, where lower binned DRAM would not keep up?

If not, hmm. Scratching my head here and thinking about it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Haven't you tightened it down quite nicely at 2600 or so? I'd just keep them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> When I tested my gskill C15 2400mhz ram it ran at 3200mhz 15 15 17 28 1T 1.375v. To test I ran memtest86+ for 12 hours. This with cpu 4ghz cache at 3.6.
> I then tried same at 4.4ghz and 4.0 cache and ran Realbench for an hour no problem. *Certainly can't see the point of purchasing the more expensive ram.*


Simple, because not all folks want to dabble in the bargain bin and find we can't reach those speeds. Simply because you were able to allegedly overclock your kit stable to 3200 does not mean in any respect that all 2400 GSkill kits will do the same.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Yes, it appears several-hours stable (though still have not tested all the way overnight or longer, need to do that next) reaching 2776 MHz (using 104 BCLK), 13-13-14-28-1T.

I'll just be glad the purchase price bought me less uncertainty in reaching a good result so far. Maybe the real question for me is, will I go for 3200 rated DRAM when I buy another 4-way kit to fill out my 8 slots, or will I gamble on a cheaper kit and hope it measures up as well? I guess that depends on the prices at that future time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Yes, it appears several-hours stable (though still have not tested all the way overnight or longer, need to do that next) reaching 2776 MHz (using 104 BCLK), 13-13-14-28-1T.
> 
> I'll just be glad the purchase price bought me less uncertainty in reaching a good result so far. Maybe the real question for me is, will I go for 3200 rated DRAM when I buy another 4-way kit to fill out my 8 slots, or will I gamble on a cheaper kit and hope it measures up as well? I guess that depends on the prices at that future time.


if i read that correctly, "filling out" the 8 slots with an unmatched kit will not likely help you reach any ram frequency your current one can't do. Mixing kits at the 8-stick level is fraught with problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would of coined the phrase recipe for disaster


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Mixing kits at the 8-stick level is fraught with problems.


Hello

Memory manufacturers do not guarantee this type of configuration will be successful either. The below quotes are from G.Skill tech support. More like these can be found at the G.Skill forum.

Quote:


> It's best to get a matched 64GB kit. The rated specifications are no longer guaranteed with two separate kits


Quote:


> Together? We can not guarantee that since they were not tested as a kit.


Quote:


> We sell complete kits for a reason, they are pre-matched, tested, and guaranteed from factory. If you want to try two separate kits, that's for you to test and find out what they can do. The only way we will know for sure is if we test them but we don't have the kits you want to use in hand.
> 
> For this reason, it is important to purchase the full amount of RAM you want in a single kit to avoid these questions.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I think we are all on the same page about that. I haven't seen anyone saying they're going to try to reach the maximum performance of their DRAM at the same time as using two different kits. I don't believe that is any more possible or any more likely than you do. I was just thinking possibly two 3200 kits would both happily run at 2666 together. Do you think even that is unlikely? Is mixing kits so bad that you have to drop all the way to 2133 or something?

I don't mind selling mine and buying a 32GB or 64GB kit, I'm not holding out to try something stupid. The only reason I'm in this situation was the initial price of my rig was really pushing the budget.

I just want to make it clear I wasn't ignoring all published material on this and believing that you can max capacity and performance at the same time while splitting kits. I was, however, thinking it might be possible to max capacity and *not* performance while splitting kits.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I believe I have found my perfect overclock:

4.3GHz core at 1.2V
4.3GHz uncore at 1.2V

VCCIN at 1.9V

So, should I use adaptive or offset? Which one works better for both core and uncore (cache)? Also, should I use manual on VCCIN?


----------



## Tych-0

Got the RVE and 16GB of 3000 cl15 gskill in my cart along with a 5930k. What I'm reading above has me thinking I'm just pissing away money. Should just switch to the 2133 cl15 kit and call a day?

Are all the rip jaws essentially the same chips?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Got the RVE and 16GB of 3000 cl15 gskill in my cart along with a 5930k. What I'm reading above has me thinking I'm just pissing away money. Should just switch to the 2133 cl15 kit and call a day?
> 
> Are all the rip jaws essentially the same chips?


Yes they are (hynix)... but binned and tested for the rated speed. If you want to run at higher than 2133c15... chances re much better with a higher binned set of chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I think we are all on the same page about that. I haven't seen anyone saying they're going to try to reach the maximum performance of their DRAM at the same time as using two different kits. I don't believe that is any more possible or any more likely than you do. I was just thinking possibly two 3200 kits would both happily run at 2666 together. Do you think even that is unlikely? Is mixing kits so bad that you have to drop all the way to 2133 or something?
> 
> I don't mind selling mine and buying a 32GB or 64GB kit, I'm not holding out to try something stupid. The only reason I'm in this situation was the initial price of my rig was really pushing the budget.
> 
> I just want to make it clear I wasn't ignoring all published material on this and believing that you can max capacity and performance at the same time while splitting kits. I was, however, thinking it might be possible to max capacity and *not* performance while splitting kits.


erm... why buy 3200 kits to run at 2666 (or lower?) am I missing something?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... why buy 3200 kits to run at 2666 (or lower?) am I missing something?


Oh I agree for sure. The only thing you're missing is,

* At the time that I purchased the 3200 kit I was under the mistaken impression that if my next kit was the same manufacturer and exact same model number it would be fine if it was a separate kit. Nope, I learned my lesson about that. At least that's better than totally different models, but it's still basically no guarantee of working out well.

* So because I didn't have the right idea about that back in September, I figured I could buy my DDR4 in two separate purchases, delaying the second one to save some money... not that it's even going to have that effect since prices probably won't come down for a long time and who knows, they could even go up if supply is tight.

* I definitely did not purchase at 3200 intending to run at 2666. But it turns out that 2600 to 2800 plus low latency timings ends up performing as well or nearly as well as 3200 with much looser timings. It's just that one's hope in buying from a higher bin is that this could be achieved at lower voltage than otherwise, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Oh I agree for sure. The only thing you're missing is,
> 
> * At the time that I purchased the 3200 kit I was under the mistaken impression that if my next kit was the same manufacturer and exact same model number it would be fine if it was a separate kit. Nope, I learned my lesson about that. At least that's better than totally different models, but it's still basically no guarantee of working out well.
> 
> * So because I didn't have the right idea about that back in September, I figured I could buy my DDR4 in two separate purchases, delaying the second one to save some money... not that it's even going to have that effect since prices probably won't come down for a long time and who knows, they could even go up if supply is tight.
> 
> * I definitely did not purchase at 3200 intending to run at 2666. But it turns out that 2600 to 2800 plus low latency timings ends up performing as well or nearly as well as 3200 with much looser timings. *It's just that one's hope in buying from a higher bin is that this could be achieved at lower voltage than otherwise, right*?


yes most times that's true for sure. Regarding 2666 or 2800 performing as well as 3200... the timings on 3200 would have to be stupid loose for that to be true, but it all depends on how you measure performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

anyway these timings for 2666 are working well on this 2800LPX kit. (yawn - I know







)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Am I the only one who doesn't have problems running higher ram frequencies on the 100 strap? I was shooting for 3200, seeing as it's supposed to be the golden ratio, but my ram just doesn't like it. 3000 works just as well on the 100 strap compared to 125.

3000MHz, 100 strap, 1.075 VCCSA


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't have problems running higher ram frequencies on the 100 strap? I was shooting for 3200, seeing as it's supposed to be the golden ratio, but my ram just doesn't like it. 3000 works just as well on the 100 strap compared to 125.
> 
> 3000MHz, 100 strap, 1.075 VCCSA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

No problem here with 2666, 2800 or 3000 memory speed using the 100 strap. Success is really CPU dependent though.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks... I think the final paragraph in the conclusions says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on memory timings while staying under 1.5V. So far so good...
Click to expand...

How come Aida64 says my CPU is only 3.8Ghz when CPUz says it's 4.58Ghz? How come yours matches?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't have problems running higher ram frequencies on the 100 strap? I was shooting for 3200, seeing as it's supposed to be the golden ratio, but my ram just doesn't like it. 3000 works just as well on the 100 strap compared to 125.
> 
> 3000MHz, 100 strap, 1.075 VCCSA


that is really strange. I actually have more issues with 3000 on 125 than any other ratio on that or 100 (or 168 for that matter







.) must be a ram kit thing. (although I'm still on 0705)



^^ if you have speedstep disabled or min proc state = 100%, then that is borked up somehow.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding 2666 or 2800 performing as well as 3200... the timings on 3200 would have to be stupid loose for that to be true, but it all depends on how you measure performance.


I haven't been that tight or formal with my testing, but loosely speaking, I think I've been getting equal or better results from 13-13-14-28-1T at 2775 than I do with 16-16-16-38-2T at 3200. Both on memory-only benchmarks and on general benchmarks. But before I say any more I need to do my duty and eliminate all other factors and do real tests and save the results, screenshots, etc. I've been lazy and undisciplined about this lately, with my day job leaving me too little time!


----------



## Blue Screen

Just got this board up and running. The OC Panel doesn't change the multiplier when I use it, does this happen to anyone else? It shows the voltages change when I increase or decrease on the OC Panel


----------



## Xarp

*Hey guys,*

i need your help!

Since a couple of days i get the the QCode F6 or Fb?!

I cant find any solution.









Reinstall Windows gave no better results.

Somebody comes up with an idea?









Thanks a lot!


----------



## Silent Scone

I think that code is still reserved but would have to double check. May be memory training related

Edit: yeah it's reserved it doesn't mean anything yet. When are you getting it? cold boot, warm boot, when you change something in UEFI?

Need more info than that


----------



## Xarp

Thanks for the fast response.
I get in different situations.
Restart - cold - warm.
when i get it Windows freeze at tue asus logo.

Edit : When Windows starts, it works fine, no errors or something other.
Its only the freeze at the asus logo.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> *Hey guys,*
> 
> i need your help!
> 
> Since a couple of days i get the the QCode F6 or Fb?!
> 
> I cant find any solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstall Windows gave no better results.
> 
> Somebody comes up with an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Had the same code a few times, as indicated it is "reserved".

My latest is AD or Ad if you like. Driving me nuts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Increase input - 10 to 15mv and cache do the same

if that doesn't work try setting an eventual DRAM voltage. To me it sounds more memory training related, reserved codes have always been that for me.

It is still a new platform so the boards can be a bit like...


----------



## Xarp

Could you solve the problem?
I've only this QCode









Newest BIOS are installed - default setting - cmos reset did not help


----------



## Silent Scone

Set XMP memory profile just to see if it persists, leave everything else in auto


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is really strange. I actually have more issues with *3000 on 125* than any other ratio on that or 100 (or 168 for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .) must be a ram kit thing. (although I'm still on 0705)
> -snip-


...after posting strap 167 / DDR4 3333 Cinebench @ Haswell-E, I tried 3000 CL14 strap 125 today which also worked fine at stock RAM voltages and w/speedstep disabled...

...and (much to my surprise), I got the R5E DDR4 "3250" setting working and perfectly stable across every bench ...if that's not weird enough, I then lowered tRas from 38 to 16 as another bencher had posted @ Haswell-E thread and I can't believe that it's not crashing







...doesn't make a heck of a lot of difference in the benches I tried, though apparently maxxmem likes it...


----------



## Xarp

Ok,

I'll try it tonight.

Thanks for your help.
If anyone have antoher ideas, let me know


----------



## Silent Scone

How is that weird? I can bench at 3250 C15, heck it's even quite stable, but not enough


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How is that weird? I can bench at 3250 C15, heck it's even quite stable, but not enough


...what's weird is that 3250 didn't work before at all on my setup (mind you earlier Bios vers.), besides, I had never really heard of '3250'...w/ the above settings, I have had no crashes or weird debug codes whatsoever...I'm trying to figure out which strap and which mem setting work best all around with the Dominator kit, and I might be able to tighten 3250 a bit more


----------



## tistou77

Error


----------



## andressergio

Eventually you will have BD, BF, 4F Codes, this is due to DDR4, its tricky and you can pass any stress test, leave PC on during days and game, whatever and when you restart or turn off it will shoot that codes...

Today i went to turn on my PC and it gives me BD. So i changed again Eventual DRAM volts and no problem. Guess it will be fixed soon.

Cheers
Sergio


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...after posting strap 167 / DDR4 3333 Cinebench @ Haswell-E, I tried 3000 CL14 strap 125 today which also worked fine at stock RAM voltages and w/speedstep disabled...
> 
> ...and (much to my surprise), I got the R5E DDR4 "3250" setting working and perfectly stable across every bench ...if that's not weird enough, I then lowered tRas from 38 to 16 as another bencher had posted @ Haswell-E thread and I can't believe that it's not crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...doesn't make a heck of a lot of difference in the benches I tried, though apparently maxxmem likes it...


yeah - the ram/IMC on this platform is throwing curves here at times. Post up a memtweakit so we can see the other timings, turboV?

oh - apparently when you lower tRAS below a certain point the chip set subs in a value. Raja explained that some days ago,.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How come Aida64 says my CPU is only 3.8Ghz when CPUz says it's 4.58Ghz? How come yours matches?


It is because of the balanced mode and luck







, when you start the benchmark utility, it scans the hardware and by the time is done, the CPU didn't reach max frequency yet.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I installed the brand new R5E waterblock from EK and I'm a bit surprised concerning VRM temps.
On air cooling with 21-22° ambient, VRM reached ~48-49° after 15mn Realbench.
With the same OC settings and water temp at 20° (stabilized at 24° after 15mn), VRM temp is 39°. So the delta is 15°C.

I remember that on my R4 Black Edition, VRM were ~7-8° above the water temp.
I know Haswell-E pulls more W but the difference between air and watercooling a bit low.

PCH is 1° above water temp (25°), 5930K cores doesn't exceed 62° (4600 CPU / 4300 cache / 3200mem).
My watercooling setup includes 3 XSPC RX480v3 and 2 mcp35X.

Do someone got the R5E EK waterblock and see the same thing about VRM temps?

Thanks.


----------



## VSG

Tried remounting? That's still a pretty good drop, especially knowing how CPU core temps can still go into the high 80/90s too.


----------



## changboy

Guys are you using the overclock panel in ur case or most of you dont use it, coz i want know if iam better reserve a place in my front case for it or if i better put my second bluray burner ?


----------



## Jpmboy

guys - bios 0802 is the newest? Just flashed and before I start putting the OC puzzle parts together (again) just what to make sure.

Lol - I just get all tingly when flashing a MB bios.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I installed the brand new R5E waterblock from EK and I'm a bit surprised concerning VRM temps.
> On air cooling with 21-22° ambient, VRM reached ~48-49° after 15mn Realbench.
> With the same OC settings and water temp at 20° (stabilized at 24° after 15mn), VRM temp is 39°. So the delta is 15°C.
> 
> I remember that on my R4 Black Edition, VRM were ~7-8° above the water temp.
> I know Haswell-E pulls more W but the difference between air and watercooling a bit low.
> 
> PCH is 1° above water temp (25°), 5930K cores doesn't exceed 62° (4600 CPU / 4300 cache / 3200mem).
> My watercooling setup includes 3 XSPC RX480v3 and 2 mcp35X.
> 
> Do someone got the R5E EK waterblock and see the same thing about VRM temps?
> 
> Thanks.


thanks for the info on temps. Which TIM/Pads did you use?


----------



## VSG

Sure hope so, did the USB BIOS flashback without powering on anything- very cool feature!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> guys - bios 0802 is the newest?


Hello

Yes it is.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Guys are you using the overclock panel in ur case or most of you dont use it, coz i want know if iam better reserve a place in my front case for it or if i better put my second bluray burner ?


I'd like to, but the plastic header that connects to the motherboard sits too high. I can't use my 4th GTX 980 with it. I could sand the header down about a millimeter, but I eventually want to sell the motherboard when I upgrade in the future. Don't want to mod it just to get it to fit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes it is.


thanks Praz - loaded clean and re-running stability on my base OC clocks: 4.4/4.0/2666 right now, 4.6/4.4/3200 next.

BTW - I use a raid 0 for "Users" and other stuff (sysprepaudit), didn't loose a thing ? Raid is fine after flash.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Praz - loaded clean and re-running stability on my base OC clocks: 4.4/4.0/2666 right now, 4.6/4.4/3200 next.
> 
> BTW - I use a raid 0 for "Users" and other stuff (sysprepaudit), didn't loose a thing ? Raid is fine after flash.


Hello

You're welcome. The RAID issue when updating the BIOS is difficult to track down as it only affects some users.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Praz - loaded clean and re-running stability on my base OC clocks: 4.4/4.0/2666 right now, 4.6/4.4/3200 next.
> 
> BTW - I use a raid 0 for "Users" and other stuff (sysprepaudit), didn't loose a thing ? Raid is fine after flash.


Then after play with ur new mobo x99 do you like it more then ur rampage IV black ?

I have a raid 0 too of vertex 4 (using it on my asrock x79) and i will try to boot direct from it after install the rampage V, i dont know if this will work.

(my asrock x79 extreme6 is dead now after installing for the first time a water cooling loop, then i put the bypass plug on the 24 pin but i forget to unplug my 8 pin cpu, lol, then i upgrade to the x99 with 5960x and sell my 4930k, be sure i wont do this mistake again, lol)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> I have a raid 0 too of vertex 4 (using it on my asrock x79) and i will try to boot direct from it after install the rampage V, i dont know if this will work.


Hello

If any hardware or stability issues are encountered please perform a proper fresh install of the operating system before posting for help.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the info on temps. Which TIM/Pads did you use?


Hello,

I used MX4 for PCH and included pads for mosfets block.
Used Phobya Nanogrease for CPU and it seems to give good results compared to HEgrease.
I believe the contact is good and the 2 screws tighten enough.
If temps are normal, so I think the waterblock could be not as necessary since the drop from aircooling (without a fan) is moderate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Then after play with ur new mobo x99 do you like it more then ur rampage IV black ?
> 
> I have a raid 0 too of vertex 4 (using it on my asrock x79) and i will try to boot direct from it after install the rampage V, i dont know if this will work.
> 
> (my asrock x79 extreme6 is dead now after installing for the first time a water cooling loop, *then i put the bypass plug on the 24 pin but i forget to unplug my 8 pin cpu*, lol, then i upgrade to the x99 with 5960x and sell my 4930k, be sure i wont do this mistake again, lol)


yes, I still have the R4BE/4960X now as a "regular" business box. Do I like it? absolutely. 24/7 (and i mean 24/7/365 it on) @4.7 using offset&turbo.

this is why I run 2 pumps, one is powered independent of the system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I used MX4 for PCH and included pads for mosfets block.
> Used Phobya Nanogrease for CPU and it seems to give good results compared to HEgrease.
> I believe the contact is good and the 2 screws tighten enough.
> If temps are normal, so I think the waterblock could be not as necessary since the drop from aircooling (without a fan) is moderate.


thanks. Sometimes the fitment of these one-piece full cover blocks requires careful inspection (one errant solder ball and the dremel tool comes out







)
with an open-to-air bench like i'm using right now, the vrms stay pretty cool.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If any hardware or stability issues are encountered please perform a proper fresh install of the operating system before posting for help.


Ya maybe my anglish not the best around here hehehe, i didnt ask for help about that post i just explain how i kill my X79 mobo when i install my water cooling and forgot to unplug my 8 pin cpu power connector, then the mobo dont want boot anymore but i try the cpu and memory on another mobo and they are fine.

Hehehe ya that was a bad experience but my x79 didnt cost mutch so i will survive .
So for new people with water cooling dont forget to unplug all cable on the motherboard before put liquid in reservoir and take off bubles for a couple of hour, i was thinking when unpluging the motherboard 24 pin i was fine but the power supply continue to feed all cable still connected, lol.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, I still have the R4BE/4960X now as a "regular" business box. Do I like it? absolutely. 24/7 (and i mean 24/7/365 it on) @4.7 using offset&turbo.
> 
> this is why I run 2 pumps, one is powered independent of the system.


Ok then how you powered the second pump, with another psu ?
Coz i have a 750D with 2 rad inside and a 360 rad in the back with koolance bracket then my case is really full, maybe i can put a second pump in the back of the case between the back rad and case with external psu ( maybe a 50 dollard psu just for that pump) its beging to make many stuff at the end, lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the ram/IMC on this platform is throwing curves here at times. Post up a memtweakit so we can see the other timings, turboV?
> 
> oh - apparently when you lower *tRAS below a certain point the chip set subs in a value. Raja explained that some days ago,*.


...yeah, it otherwise wouldn't make any sense; besides, it won't make it through the boot process with that '16' tRas setting, only 'shows' when changing it in the OS...didn't see Raja's post on this but I think as I noticed a small improvement in maxxmem w/ that tRas, there must have been a bit of 'play' in my regular tRas setting (36 -39, depending whether DDR4 3000, 3200/50 or 3333) before the chipset stepped in with some subbed value as you referenced.

...the R5E phase-cooled setup is off right now...next time I fire it up (or is that cooling it down







), I run Memtweakit > that said, the primary timing values are as shown in my post above, and on the secondaries for 3250, I only changed two values: Dram Ref Cycle time to 290, and Dram refresh interval to 10360...neither one is finalized btw

...how do you like Bios 802 ? 800 is been pretty good to me but may be it's time to 'modernize'


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I installed the brand new R5E waterblock from EK and I'm a bit surprised concerning VRM temps.
> On air cooling with 21-22° ambient, VRM reached ~48-49° after 15mn Realbench.
> With the same OC settings and water temp at 20° (stabilized at 24° after 15mn), VRM temp is 39°. So the delta is 15°C.
> 
> I remember that on my R4 Black Edition, VRM were ~7-8° above the water temp.
> I know Haswell-E pulls more W but the difference between air and watercooling a bit low.
> 
> PCH is 1° above water temp (25°), 5930K cores doesn't exceed 62° (4600 CPU / 4300 cache / 3200mem).
> My watercooling setup includes 3 XSPC RX480v3 and 2 mcp35X.
> 
> Do someone got the R5E EK waterblock and see the same thing about VRM temps?
> 
> Thanks.


Got mine yesterday, will test early tomorrow ^^

Back to 0706 for me, my board seem to like that one lol








Anybody else notice CPU in "full manual" load are in general cooler than "adaptive mode" load @ same voltage? :>


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changboy*
> 
> Ok then how you powered the second pump, with another psu ?
> Coz i have a 750D with 2 rad inside and a 360 rad in the back with koolance bracket then my case is really full, maybe i can put a second pump in the back of the case between the back rad and case with external psu ( maybe a 50 dollard psu just for that pump) its beging to make many stuff at the end, lol


I use a 5A12V power supply that I soldered a 3-pin to. It's plugged into a surge supressor which also has the fan from the outboard rad-rig running off an old 12V converter that was used to charge something around here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, it otherwise wouldn't make any sense; besides, it won't make it through the boot process with that '16' tRas setting, only 'shows' when changing it in the OS...didn't see Raja's post on this but I think as I noticed a small improvement in maxxmem w/ that tRas, there must have been a bit of 'play' in my regular tRas setting (36 -39, depending whether DDR4 3000, 3200/50 or 3333) before the chipset stepped in with some subbed value as you referenced.
> 
> ...the R5E phase-cooled setup is off right now...next time I fire it up (or is that cooling it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I run Memtweakit > that said, the primary timing values are as shown in my post above, and on the secondaries for 3250, I only changed two values: Dram Ref Cycle time to 290, and Dram refresh interval to 10360...neither one is finalized btw
> 
> ...how do you like Bios 802 ? 800 is been pretty good to me but may be it's time to 'modernize'


the "law" is tRAS=cas+tRCD+tRTP. BUt there may be an offset in the chipset that gives some leeway. I think I posted some data comparison with lowering this. If you look at the 4x4 hynix 3200 1.3V preset, it has tRAS at 20... that's what prompted the discussion.
802 looks good so far - but you know, have to put the OC puzzle back together again.. got 44, 45, 46 and 47 x100 done. haven't started on other straps yet.
figured I do the bios update before I put this Asus strix in .









lol - my PSU is like taking a vacation from 3 firebreathing kingpins. the fan on this AX1500i won't spin.


----------



## andressergio

*@Dr Mad
@Mikan02
*
Guys you bench on cold or for what reason you put water on the phases ? The VRM on the R5E as on the R4B before where used on cold with a fan over it...

Or it just a matter of look ?

I just don't see that necessary at all, but of course i would love to see a picture of your rig with it









Tell me

anyone of you are pushing DDR4 on 3100C15 1T ??? and when you turn of or restart (not all the times) you get BD or BF codes ?

i Tested since BIOS 0800 to 0802 and seems that on latest BIOS timmings where loose...not so tight as on the 0801

you can check this setting Rog Tweak on AUTO

0801 gives 60+ 3100C15 [email protected] 1,35V
0802 gives 50+ 3100C15 [email protected] 1,35V

*This is my 24/7 rig and bench rig also*



http://imgur.com/wqCAwyF





http://imgur.com/GOnsWuO



Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ need bigger pictures!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> 802 looks good so far - but you know, have to put the OC puzzle back together again..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> got 44, 45, 46 and 47 x100 done. haven't started on other straps yet.
> figured I do the bios update
> 
> 
> before I put this Asus strix in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - my PSU is like taking a vacation from 3 firebreathing kingpins. the fan on this AX1500i won't spin.


...and when you finally got all straps / all settings done, Bios 803 will come out...the same law of nature that let's it rain after you washed your cars 









...switched my main PSU to an Antec HCP Platinum 1300w continuous power.; came highly recommended, and so far, rock solid w/ almost no variances / swings re. voltages, crossloads etc...that's after one of my two AX1200's turned out to be 'the culprit' re. thrown circuit breakers in our place; still works, but some of the protection circuits seem to be on permanent holidays in the Bahamas...your AX1500i (re fans not spinning) gone on to the great power plant in the sky ?

...but: at least you have a 980 strix


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, my R5E's just arrived, could it be useful to apply a waterblock even to this Mainboard?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, my R5E's just arrived, could it be useful to apply a waterblock even to this Mainboard?


No need, CPU only is enough


----------



## tistou77

VRM at +55° in bench, it's ok I think


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ need bigger pictures!


i put the link above









or you mean more pics of the rig ?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> No need, CPU only is enough


Agree with Gunslinger


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> VRM at +55° in bench, it's ok I think


Bench in overclock I hope?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Bench in overclock I hope?


Yes, of course


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and when you finally got all straps / all settings done, Bios 803 will come out...the same law of nature that let's it rain after you washed your cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...switched my main PSU to an Antec HCP Platinum 1300w continuous power.; came highly recommended, and so far, rock solid w/ almost no variances / swings re. voltages, crossloads etc...that's after one of my two AX1200's turned out to be 'the culprit' re. thrown circuit breakers in our place; still works, but some of the protection circuits seem to be on permanent holidays in the Bahamas...your AX1500i (re fans not spinning) gone on to the great power plant in the sky ?
> 
> ...but: at least you have a 980 strix


lool - no the 1500i is doing fine.. one 980 just doesn't draw enough for it to need to spin (~750W total pull starts it up).. at least with the stock bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lool - no the 1500i is doing fine.. one 980 just doesn't draw enough for it to need to spin (~750W total pull starts it up).. at least with the stock bios.


...time to get that soldering iron out, seen some nice schematics from shammy for 980 strix mods > that'll get that AX1500i spinning...btw, did you notice any significant differences on settings / limits w/ R5E Bios 802 ?


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *@Dr Mad
> @Mikan02
> *
> Guys you bench on cold or for what reason you put water on the phases ? The VRM on the R5E as on the R4B before where used on cold with a fan over it...
> 
> Or it just a matter of look ?
> 
> I just don't see that necessary at all, but of course i would love to see a picture of your rig with it


I'd say it's as much for cooling as for the look









I see you use a bench table with a fan pushiing directly onto the VRM rad. (your rig looks great by the way)
Honestly I don't want to see a 120mm in my case covering 1/2 of the upper half of the mobo.
And I don't know how I could fix it properly.

Furthermore, I also had R4E and Black Edition who share almoist the same power design for VRM. I placed a probe on the radiator and it couuld easily reach >60°C in game (SLI, oc'd CPU, 30/32° ambient temp in summer...)
Ok we talk about VRM supposed to run ok at much higher degrees but I also remember several R4E from the first batch burning in that area. So I prefer to keep an easy mind with VRM watercooled.









Cooling PCH is obviously not necessary but I couldn't wait any longer for Watercool to release the R5E mosfets block.

I'll share some picture of my rig tomorrow morning









About your RAM question, unless Jpmboy already answered to, maybe you could set a higher Dram voltage than the actual one you use for your memory OC and go to "dram tinming control" --> "eventual dram voltage" --> your actual voltage.
Also you can disable "fast boot" on "Boot" section. It helped me with 00 or 6d codes at boot/reboot.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I'd say it's as much for cooling as for the look


I see you use a bench table with a fan pushiing directly onto the VRM rad. (your rig looks great by the way)
Honestly I don't want to see a 120mm in my case covering 1/2 of the upper half of the mobo.
And I don't know how I could fix it properly.

/* Thanks bro ! I like my rig outside as i Review and Test, and it's a matter of taste, all my years of OC and WC and so easy now to put a block a bridge but on a case i cant really. You can see that the fan you are telling me it's mounted on magnetics rails, and they're built for cases for the reason you mention, look here:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16145/slf-11/Akust_Adjustable_Magnetic_Fan_Bridge_Mounting_Kit_BK00-0107-AKS.html

Furthermore, I also had R4E and Black Edition who share almoist the same power design for VRM. I placed a probe on the radiator and it couuld easily reach >60°C in game (SLI, oc'd CPU, 30/32° ambient temp in summer...)
Ok we talk about VRM supposed to run ok at much higher degrees but I also remember several R4E from the first batch burning in that area. So I prefer to keep an easy mind with VRM watercooled.









/* Yes it's always good to have the coolest as possible and as i told you i don't desagree i'm just curious









Cooling PCH is obviously not necessary but I couldn't wait any longer for Watercool to release the R5E mosfets block.
I'll share some picture of my rig tomorrow morning









/* Please do i will share it on my page also









About your RAM question, unless Jpmboy already answered to, maybe you could set a higher Dram voltage than the actual one you use for your memory OC and go to "dram tinming control" --> "eventual dram voltage" --> your actual voltage.
Also you can disable "fast boot" on "Boot" section. It helped me with 00 or 6d codes at boot/reboot.

/* DDR4 is very tricky needs a perfect sweet spot, so i'm still on the search for


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...time to get that soldering iron out, seen some nice schematics from shammy for 980 strix mods > that'll get that AX1500i spinning...btw, did you notice any significant differences on settings / limits w/ R5E Bios 802 ?


only had time to putz around on strap 100 - enough to get some regular clocks inorder to try this 980.. voltages are same/similar. interestingly the temp limit (not T_case) comes as 115 not 120 on this bios. 0705 was 120. Other than that - need more time. Maybe 125-based memory divider will cooperate now?
just a quicky: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3165662
eh - nothing giving me a wow about this card yet.


----------



## Unethical

Question for all of you experienced Overclockers:
1. Which voltages are mainly tweaked in overclocking the CPU other than vcore?

2. Is it optimal to have cache and core running at the same speed?

3. Is there any way to see the stock voltages instead of seeing "auto"?

4. Does everyone still disable steedstep and C-states?

I'm really a beginner but have been researching overclocking for some time now and I need to get into some real experimenting to further my knowledge on the subject. My only problem is most threads/guides I have read are all the "oldschool" way of overclocking from the FSB which is now the BCLK from my understanding... Well not technically but what feeds the multiplier nonetheless. I tried going with auto at first and then just upping vcore notch by notch but it didn't seem to be helping so I just wanted to see which voltages are mainly needed to be adjusted when overclocking. My first attempt I got this: http://valid.x86.fr/zvy4j7. Hope I worded it well enough for you to get what I'm looking for. If not I'll just re-write this later when I have more time. Thanks guys


----------



## Blue Screen

Just got this board up and running. The OC Panel doesn't change the multiplier when I use it, does this happen to anyone else? It shows the voltages change when I increase or decrease on the OC Panel


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Question for all of you experienced Overclockers:
> 1. Which voltages are mainly tweaked in overclocking the CPU other than vcore?
> 
> 2. Is it optimal to have cache and core running at the same speed?
> 
> 3. Is there any way to see the stock voltages instead of seeing "auto"?
> 
> 4. Does everyone still disable steedstep and C-states?
> 
> I'm really a beginner but have been researching overclocking for some time now and I need to get into some real experimenting to further my knowledge on the subject. My only problem is most threads/guides I have read are all the "oldschool" way of overclocking from the FSB which is now the BCLK from my understanding... Well not technically but what feeds the multiplier nonetheless. I tried going with auto at first and then just upping vcore notch by notch but it didn't seem to be helping so I just wanted to see which voltages are mainly needed to be adjusted when overclocking. My first attempt I got this: http://valid.x86.fr/zvy4j7. Hope I worded it well enough for you to get what I'm looking for. If not I'll just re-write this later when I have more time. Thanks guys


Hopefully you are reading the guide in the first post and not just skipping it. From your post it's hard to tell but it sounds like you're referring mainly to reading material from elsewhere.

1. Which voltages:

it's pretty standard to set your VCCIn to about 1.9v from the beginning of any work on overclocking. That's the input voltage to the integrated voltage regulator (known as the FIVR or just VR) on your cpu. Nearly all other voltages you'll deal with except for DRAM voltage are drawn from it so if it drops too low you'll get unstable, and if it is not given a high enough ceiling or a loose enough leash, so to speak, you can't boot because it won't surge high enough, briefly, to get all necessary stuff inside the CPU running at once. But even VCCIn you can get by on Auto until you get well above 4GHz. But beware that Auto sometimes feeds it a lot *more* than it really needs, creating needless heat.

You'll also need to increase your System Agent voltage, also known as VCCSA, for more serious overclocks, though you can also get by on Auto for that up to a certain level. This one is as necessary for DRAM overclocking as VTT used to be. On the X99 you won't bother setting VTTDDR, leave it on Auto because it always sets itself to half your DRAM voltage and that's what you want. Read the wisdom of the established guides in dealing with VCCSA, it's not the type of voltage where more is always better, there will be a sweet spot for your rig, sometimes a fairly narrow range.

I mention VCCSA also because you may find it necessary to increase System Agent voltage to help with cache overclocking, though cache overclocking is the last step you should take only after getting everything else good.

2. There is no special synchronicity to running cache on the same clock as your cores. At all. The only thing close to that is that if your cache is running faster, it will help get the most out of whatever DRAM speed you achieve, but there are diminishing returns for sure because the cache is already way faster than your DRAM. Also, most of us find that bringing cache up above about 90% of core speed starts to stack up Vcache (thus heat production) much faster than the benefits you gain. Unless you're set up for extreme cooling it's usually better to sacrifice some cache speed and use the temperature budget to go one multiplier or several base clocks higher for your cores' sake.

3. If you're talking about in the BIOS / UEFI settings, not really, when you look there you're seeing the voltages that result from the default core speed that everything runs at when you're in the BIOS screens. The UEFI doesn't really give you any sophisticated ability to predict actual outcomes of the voltage settings that you make. You have to set and then boot up and find out. If you want to operate with better radar than that, you do your tuning in ASUS' AI Suite or in Intel XTU. (definitely try both, they each have their strong points. The XTU display and controls are nicer IMO, YMMV).

4. Seems like the only ones who disable C-states and Speedstep are going for their personal best on certain benchmarks or just out of general operating philosophy (or maybe they really did build their rigs for full-time full-steam processing such as folding or highly loaded render farms or something). Also gamers if they notice any correlation between C-state jumps and mouse lag, but Speedstep is usually safe for gaming at least. The average user with a nice 4.5Ghz overclock can keep these features turned on and also enable active frequency mode and/or spread spectrum features to reduce heat and therefore fan noise even more.

Have fun!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only had time to putz around on strap 100 - enough to get some regular clocks inorder to try this 980.. voltages are same/similar. interestingly the temp limit (not T_case) comes as 115 not 120 on this bios. 0705 was 120. Other than that - need more time. Maybe 125-based memory divider will cooperate now?
> just a quicky: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3165662
> eh - nothing giving me a wow about this card yet.


Push that muva!


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi Guys, I have a Q about powering my Essence STX. I have molex plugged into ez-plug on my motherboard do I still need to plug another one into sound card or not?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiotrMKG*
> 
> Hi Guys, I have a Q about powering my Essence STX. I have molex plugged into ez-plug on my motherboard do I still need to plug another one into sound card or not?


Yes you do.


----------



## gothuevos

Just finished putting my system together and something weird happened on the first power on. Everything came to life and then shut down after about 2 seconds....then by itself it came on again....and then shut down again after another 2 seconds. This cycled about 3 times until it turned on and booted into the BIOS successfully. Everything seems....fine I guess. No error codes. OS installed without a problem. Was that some sort of initialization routine, did you guys get the same thing on your very first boot up?

i7 5820k
R5E
Corsair H105
16 gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
EVGA Supernova 1000w
Asus Strix 980


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Just finished putting my system together and something weird happened on the first power on. Everything came to life and then shut down after about 2 seconds....then by itself it came on again....and then shut down again after another 2 seconds. This cycled about 3 times until it turned on and booted into the BIOS successfully. Everything seems....fine I guess. No error codes. OS installed without a problem. Was that some sort of initialization routine, did you guys get the same thing on your very first boot up?
> 
> i7 5820k
> R5E
> Corsair H105
> 16 gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
> EVGA Supernova 1000w
> Asus Strix 980


you said first time booting? It is probably just setting the bios I don't think that is uncommon on a brand new motherboard.


----------



## gothuevos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> you said first time booting? It is probably just setting the bios I don't think that is uncommon on a brand new motherboard.


Yes it was the first time powering on after assembling everything. Common on ASUS boards? Haven't owned one in years.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Just finished putting my system together and something weird happened on the first power on. Everything came to life and then shut down after about 2 seconds....then by itself it came on again....and then shut down again after another 2 seconds. This cycled about 3 times until it turned on and booted into the BIOS successfully. Everything seems....fine I guess. No error codes. OS installed without a problem. Was that some sort of initialization routine, did you guys get the same thing on your very first boot up?
> 
> i7 5820k
> R5E
> Corsair H105
> 16 gb Crucial Ballistix Sport
> EVGA Supernova 1000w
> Asus Strix 980


Hello

Nothing to be concerned about if this does not continuously happen. This may also be seen at times after a full BIOS clear or BIOS update.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

You may also encounter that type of limited (just 1, 2, maybe 3 at most, times) boot cycling when you make major BIOS settings changes, nothing to worry about.

It's possible to get your board into a situation of endless self-rebooting, though fairly rare, usually just a result of some settings being too ambitious or inconsistent with each other. If that ever happens your first resort is to hold the power button in until the board powers down; then wait a second, then hold the power button in until the board powers on and keep holding it for over five seconds until the board powers back off again. If you do this you can avoid having to go in and reset the CMOS. (actually, wait, do you lucky RVE owners have an external Clear CMOS button? I forget!). The next boot should get you to the BIOS to make cleaner settings. The "direct key" functionality (I have my case's reset button wired to the Direct Key header) is nice for taking you straight to UEFI without needing to be there to press a key on the keyboard at the right time.


----------



## gothuevos

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah it only cycled 3 times then straight into the BIOS. Everything has been since then. No error codes, have shut down and booted up a few times since then without incident.

I haven't owned an Asus board in years and I'm entirely new to this platform so it caught me a bit by surprise. Initially thought maybe I had shorted something LOL.


----------



## FlanK3r

all about this board....more here ,-)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523254/asus-rampage-v-extreme-review-by-flank3r


----------



## VSG

^ Saw it on OcUK. Great job!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> all about this board....more here ,-)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523254/asus-rampage-v-extreme-review-by-flank3r


Hello

Thank you.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

It is stable at 300% with Memtest and these timings at 1.36v



Is what I leave like that or I put to 390 and 11440 (1.355v) ??

PS: for Asus, the Adaptive Mode for the CPU Cache is being resolved or not?


----------



## Xarp

Hey Guys.
So..
i Set dram to xmp.
Do an clear Windows installation.
One day it works fine.
now the Qcode fb are back.
i restart the pc and get the code Ad..
what can i Do.
The first weeks i dont have these Problems..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Down for two days but I'm finally back online!







This is definitely going to make a few people jelly









BEFORE


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Can you guess what's coming?

I'll give you a hint


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Oh look what we have here



Oh but wait it's missing something....

There, that's better












If I ever need to RMA this board, they might wonder why the Mosfet heatsink is broken








It was actually pretty easy to break off the IO cover from the heat pipe. Just a quick twist and the glue broke free. So much for good thermal transfer between the heat pipe and the IO cover lol.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Skip the leak testing and go straight for the power button!


----------



## VSG

lol you got balls, I don't think I would do that if it was a permanent thing- I am positive that's enough to deny RMA even if that had any effect or not.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If I really had a issue with the board, I'd just slot that heat pipe back in it's place. The screws hold down both pieces, so it's not like they could tell anyway. So long as you or Raja don't tell them.


----------



## Dr Mad

That's a really beautiful rig









Now you can see what your VRM temp is (idle & load).
you can use Aida64 or HWinfo64 to check that value on Windows.

With the same waterblock (clean CSQ version), VRM are idling to 26-28° (water temp 20-21°) and ~35-39° in load (after 15mn Realbench for exemple).
What's your temperatures?

Thanks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> That's a really beautiful rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can see what your VRM temp is (idle & load).
> you can use Aida64 or HWinfo64 to check that value on Windows.
> 
> With the same waterblock (clean CSQ version), VRM are idling to 26-28° (water temp 20-21°) and ~35-39° in load (after 15mn Realbench for exemple).
> What's your temperatures?
> 
> Thanks


After an hour of Aida64, I run about 47C. That's auto everything on the VRM section in the bios @ 1.36v.



EDIT: Idle's around 30C


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If I really had a issue with the board, I'd just slot that heat pipe back in it's place. The screws hold down both pieces, so it's not like they could tell anyway. So long as you or Raja don't tell them.


I'll try it out myself and see how easy it is. Definitely wish the shroud wasn't part of the heatsink- which doesn't really seem to do much anyway.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

One last pic. The soft white glow just barely allows you to see the components and the dom plats are just amazing in low light



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> If I really had a issue with the board, I'd just slot that heat pipe back in it's place. The screws hold down both pieces, so it's not like they could tell anyway. So long as you or Raja don't tell them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it out myself and see how easy it is. Definitely wish the shroud wasn't part of the heatsink- which doesn't really seem to do much anyway.
Click to expand...

I found twisting was the easiest way to break the glue. Don't pull, you'll just deform the heatpipe. Give it a quick jerk twist and it'll break free and slide right out.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> So..
> i Set dram to xmp.
> Do an clear Windows installation.
> One day it works fine.
> now the Qcode fb are back.
> i restart the pc and get the code Ad..
> what can i Do.
> The first weeks i dont have these Problems..


you mean the BF and BF codes also 4F ?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Can you guess what's coming?
> 
> I'll give you a hint


Syan thats an AMAZING Setup !!!

This pics go to my page with credits to ya of course


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Skip the leak testing and go straight for the power button!


Syan,

Which fittings and tubing is that please???

Would love to know. That is how I would like to setup up my loop if possible.

Fantastic build by the way, very nicely done.


----------



## Chris123NT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Skip the leak testing and go straight for the power button!


LOVE that case, same one as I have. Now I'm tempted to get those VRM/chipset blocks, those things are beautiful.


----------



## Xarp

The qcode is fb or f6..
i cant fix the Problem..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only had time to putz around on strap 100 - enough to get some regular clocks inorder to try this 980.. voltages are same/similar. interestingly the temp limit (not T_case) comes as 115 not 120 on this bios. 0705 was 120. Other than that - need more time. Maybe 125-based memory divider will cooperate now?
> -snip-.


...loaded Bios 802 as well...no problems (not that I had any real issues before w/ 008)...here is the Memtweakit screenie you had asked for; secondary and tertiary timings are stock other than REF Cycle time and Refresh Interval ...next: try some of those special presets in the Bios









...strap167 settings haven't changed much from previous Bios w/ DDR4 3333 ,might be useful later, but this one is definitely my new favorite - for now







- nice balance between bandwidth and tighter timings


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Can you guess what's coming?
> 
> I'll give you a hint


A project thread?


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...loaded Bios 802 as well...no problems (not that I had any real issues before w/ 008)...here is the Memtweakit screenie you had asked for; secondary and tertiary timings are stock other than REF Cycle time and Refresh Interval ...next: try some of those special presets in the Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...strap167 settings haven't changed much from previous Bios w/ DDR4 3333 ,might be useful later, but this one is definitely my new favorite - for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - nice balance between bandwidth and tighter timings


nice!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> nice, why are certain tertiary timings greyed out there?!


...those are not changeable in Windows w/ Memtweakit


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...loaded Bios 802 as well...no problems (not that I had any real issues before w/ 008)...here is the Memtweakit screenie you had asked for; secondary and tertiary timings are stock other than REF Cycle time and Refresh Interval ...next: try some of those special presets in the Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...strap167 settings haven't changed much from previous Bios w/ DDR4 3333 ,might be useful later, but this one is definitely my new favorite - for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - nice balance between bandwidth and tighter timings


Nice

With what vdimm?
And stable with Memtest?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Nice
> 
> With what vdimm?
> And stable with Memtest?


vdimm 1.365v (XMP2 stock setting 2) ...Memtest stable the last time I tested (different Bios) ...as posted, going to check out some of those 'special (shammy?) presets' in the Bios, if I find one that's faster / better, than another round of stability testing...kit is an 'early' Dominator Platinum 2800 / 3000 and runs pretty much everything short of lunatic...at the time, that was the highest-binned kit, meaning that later kits w/ the same call number are not the same as they started to offer 3200 / 3333 kits

PS / Edit - any good memory presets in the Bios you recommend (4x4 Hynix single-sided I think) ?


----------



## Joa3d43

...everything the same other than the cache speed kicked up to 4.5 GHz (1.3v for cache then)...not sure if it makes much difference in most anything else, but Maxxmem picked a bit...CPU has a good IMC which helps extract the RAM kit performance


----------



## tistou77

Thanks for info


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...everything the same other than the cache speed kicked up to 4.5 GHz (1.3v for cache then)...not sure if it makes much difference in most anything else, but Maxxmem picked a bit...CPU has a good IMC which helps extract the RAM kit performance


I test your settings









 

I must add 0.01v to the CPU Cache to be stable (Aida64, Realbench) but not tested Memtest


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> After an hour of Aida64, I run about 47C. That's auto everything on the VRM section in the bios @ 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Idle's around 30C


You had what temperature of origin (aircooling)?

Thanks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Skip the leak testing and go straight for the power button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syan,
> 
> Which fittings and tubing is that please???
> 
> Would love to know. That is how I would like to setup up my loop if possible.
> 
> Fantastic build by the way, very nicely done.
Click to expand...

Black Sparkle Bitspower Enhanced Multi-Link 12OD 10ID Fittings. The tubing is either E22 or EK 12OD tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> After an hour of Aida64, I run about 47C. That's auto everything on the VRM section in the bios @ 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Idle's around 30C
> 
> 
> 
> You had what temperature of origin (aircooling)?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't. Can someone give an Aida64 stress test and temperature of the VRMs? And the bios settings for their VRMs? I would imagine an extreme / extreme setting for the VRM for 100% and all of them active would produce quite a bit of heat on air. Oh and OC settings please









Here's mine at idle after 1 hr from a cold boot.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, RVE arrived yesterday!









On the Mainboard is pre-mounted a backplate for the Cpu, I have to install the waterblock Kooalance 380, should I use the mounted backplate? Or is it better to use the Koolance backplate?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, RVE arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Mainboard is pre-mounted a backplate for the Cpu, I have to install the waterblock Kooalance 380, should I use the mounted backplate? Or is it better to use the Koolance backplate?


Hello There is no need to use the included 380i backplate.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> One last pic. The soft white glow just barely allows you to see the components and the dom plats are just amazing in low light
> 
> 
> I found twisting was the easiest way to break the glue. Don't pull, you'll just deform the heatpipe. Give it a quick jerk twist and it'll break free and slide right out.


Option 1. Twist the vrm heatsink while holding the i/o stationary?

Option 2. Twist the i/o while holding the vrm side stationary?

I'm guessing you went with option 2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...those are not changeable in Windows w/ Memtweakit


I know, I thought some weren't that normally were hence why I edited before you replied


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Skip the leak testing and go straight for the power button!


Your rad (bottom) is on aspi, and sends the warm air into the case, it does not heat your case (inside)?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I test your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must add 0.01v to the CPU Cache to be stable (Aida64, Realbench) but not tested Memtest


...those are not my settings though







, apart from mem timings (which were stock other than the 2 vars indicated). ...Strap100 vs strap125, different memeory divider DDR4 3200 vs DDR4 3250; different CPU speed...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...those are not my settings though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , apart from mem timings (which were stock other than the 2 vars indicated). ...Strap100 vs strap125, different memeory divider DDR4 3200 vs DDR4 3250; different CPU speed...


I talked about the timings of course


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I talked about the timings of course


...ok







...and here is the Aida benchie screen...sorry for the trial version,...got a licensed copy on another OS SSD drive in use


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> After an hour of Aida64, I run about 47C. That's auto everything on the VRM section in the bios @ 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Idle's around 30C


Nice build!








What were your air-cooled VRM temps? I've never seen more than 45C (ever).


----------



## Tych-0

What do you guys think of using the RVE UEFI and one of the included temp sensors (can these get wet?) to control 9 fans in a WC loop? Is that a decent option? Or should I get a stand alone fan controller?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> After an hour of Aida64, I run about 47C. That's auto everything on the VRM section in the bios @ 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Idle's around 30C
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were your air-cooled VRM temps? I've never seen more than 45C (ever).
Click to expand...

Can't say, I do know the mosfet heatsinks got too hot to touch.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Can't say, I do know the mosfet heatsinks got too hot to touch.


lol - something was way wrong if that was the case... but I guess 60C+ can feel too hot to touch.


----------



## Unethical

Just finished an overclocking session and got my 5930K to 4.5 GHz. I've only been doing 15 min stress test in between voltage changes though so its probably not 24/7 stable. I'll be tweaking it more when I have more time. This is probably the highest I'll be going until I finish my current build and put together a custom loop. http://valid.x86.fr/us16ia and yes Jpmboy I will post it on the leaderboard







.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Just finished an overclocking session and got my 5930K to 4.5 GHz. I've only been doing 15 min stress test in between voltage changes though so its probably not 24/7 stable. I'll be tweaking it more when I have more time. This is probably the highest I'll be going until I finish my current build and put together a custom loop. http://valid.x86.fr/us16ia and yes Jpmboy I will post it on the leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


R5E barely gives BSOD...just on reboot or turn of the BF or BD Codes...

Try to get some Cinebench R15, Vantage CPU and later Hyperpi 098 32M (1 SPI32 per each thread)


----------



## Joa3d43

....I suppose everyone has their own 'fav' basket of tests / 'pre-selectors' they use to find potential settings then subjected to long runs.. to "find" settings from which a few candidates will be chosen re. 24 / 7 base setting (as opposed to a few bench settings on 'cold'), here's my a grab bag of fav tests which don't take that long but weed out real unstable stuff even before long runs...

First and foremost *Intel's own XTU..*never mind XTU's stress testing components (just for the record, can be set to run from just a few minutes up to 30 days!); and the shorter 'benchmark' setting in Intel's XTU is very useful to weed out a setup that just isn't 'stable' beyond booting into Windows and may be pass a few graphics tests ...XTU benchmark has Prime95 components, but on burst mode rather than continuous mode so not to overheat things

With XTU under the belt, then it's on to :

- Cinebench 11.5 and 15
-3D Vantage CPU test ("...so you thought your CPU was running cool..."







), FM Skydiver CPU test is also pretty heat-inducing
- the CPU and Combined tests in 3DMark11 (3dMark FS also works but is less tough),
- HWBot Prime and
- wPrime (1024) and SuperPi (32)...


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Great list, Joa3d43, thanks! I've definitely been loving Intel XTU for having such a clean, clear display, sort of like what ASUS Ai Suite could be if it included testing, and if it didn't attempt to be so pretty (but turns out slow and cumbersome thanks to its UI, though it does get the job done).

You didn't mention RealBench. Best thing about RealBench (besides its realness) is that you get to hear company engineers swear in the final video segment if you listen closely!

XTU seems especially good for weeding out anywhere that your current setup can handle continuous load but isn't ready for quick jumps up and down in load level.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Great list, Joa3d43, thanks! I've definitely been loving Intel XTU for having such a clean, clear display, sort of like what ASUS Ai Suite could be if it included testing, and if it didn't attempt to be so pretty (but turns out slow and cumbersome thanks to its UI, though it does get the job done).
> 
> You didn't mention RealBench. Best thing about RealBench (besides its realness) is that you get to hear company engineers swear in the final video segment if you listen closely!
> 
> XTU seems especially good for weeding out anywhere that your current setup can handle continuous load but isn't ready for quick jumps up and down in load level.


...used to briefly hold the RealBench top score (for all of 3 days or so







) w/ their previous version some time back...just got ""tired"" of watching Shamino et al having all that fun with - wait for it - giant reservoirs of liquid Helium







...enough to float a Zeppelin (well, may be not that much)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

I am about to throw this system out. Sigh.

This "Ad" Q code is driving me nuts. I have tried fresh install of windows, running everything at stock and the system STILL will not boot straight away, after EVERY restart or initial boot, it freezes on "Ad", press the reset button and 99% time it boots ok.

1% I have to press the rest button a second time, for it to boot.

Running Win 8.1 x64

Maybe worth going back to Win7?????

I cannot think of anything else.

Also I tried Win10 the other day, it could see the Ethernet or Lan chip, but I could not install a driver for it.

When trying to install the latest driver, it said that there were no ethernet cards/chips present.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I am about to throw this system out. Sigh.
> 
> This "Ad" Q code is driving me nuts. I have tried fresh install of windows, running everything at stock and the system STILL will not boot straight away, after EVERY restart or initial boot, it freezes on "Ad", press the reset button and 99% time it boots ok.
> 
> 1% I have to press the rest button a second time, for it to boot.
> 
> Running Win 8.1 x64
> 
> Maybe worth going back to Win7?????
> 
> I cannot think of anything else.
> 
> Also I tried Win10 the other day, it could see the Ethernet or Lan chip, but I could not install a driver for it.
> 
> When trying to install the latest driver, it said that there were no ethernet cards/chips present.


1) Try disabling Fast BOOT in the BOOT options menu of UEFI. See if you still get BOOT issues.

2) Windows 10 isn't supported yet. Driver support isn't offered for OSes until they are full public release.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Try disabling Fast BOOT in the BOOT options menu of UEFI. See if you still get BOOT issues.
> 
> 2) Windows 10 isn't supported yet. Driver support isn't offered for OSes until they are full public release.


Hi Raja, thank you for the reply









I appreciate you are the North America rep.

I tried to join the ROG forum, but for some reason I cannot, wont list the forums when I log in, so post here instead.

1) Tried it. Makes it worse. 3 for 3 restarts in a row where it froze on "Ad" and then went to windows "repair", select restart and it booted.

2) I understand, it is very much in development. Just curious, when basically a newer version of Win 8.1 as such. Might not recognise the "wrapper" from Intel. I did try the latest driver from Asus site, then the very latest from Intel. No biggy.

I WISH I could find a fix for the freeze "Ad" though. It is literally driving me insane


----------



## [email protected]

On a test HDD try reinstalling the OS with the FAST BOOT option disabled. If that does not help, see if unplugging peripherals and using fewer memory modules changes POST/BOOT behavior.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

I want to update my bios of R5E.

Is there a solution to save my bios parameter and reintroduce them in new bios or do i have to put them again manually ( very boring and fastidious ) ?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Hi .
> 
> I want to update my bios of R5E.
> 
> Is there a solution to save my bios parameter and reintroduce them in new bios or do i have to put them again manually ( very boring and fastidious ) ?


This has been answered before, setting do not transfer between UEFI updates, so you have to manually reset everything.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....I suppose everyone has their own 'fav' basket of tests / 'pre-selectors' they use to find potential settings then subjected to long runs.. to "find" settings from which a few candidates will be chosen re. 24 / 7 base setting (as opposed to a few bench settings on 'cold'), here's my a grab bag of fav tests which don't take that long but weed out real unstable stuff even before long runs...
> 
> First and foremost *Intel's own XTU..*never mind XTU's stress testing components (just for the record, can be set to run from just a few minutes up to 30 days!); and the shorter 'benchmark' setting in Intel's XTU is very useful to weed out a setup that just isn't 'stable' beyond booting into Windows and may be pass a few graphics tests ...XTU benchmark has Prime95 components, but on burst mode rather than continuous mode so not to overheat things
> 
> With XTU under the belt, then it's on to :
> 
> - Cinebench 11.5 and 15
> -3D Vantage CPU test ("...so you thought your CPU was running cool..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), FM Skydiver CPU test is also pretty heat-inducing
> - the CPU and Combined tests in 3DMark11 (3dMark FS also works but is less tough),
> - HWBot Prime and
> - wPrime (1024) and SuperPi (32)...


yes it's true bro

you can prime 24 hs and a stupid game will make it BSOD...

on this platform i just use CINE R15 + HYPERPI 32M + VANTAGE CPU and Games









Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> This has been answered before, setting do not transfer between UEFI updates, so you have to manually reset everything.


Since 7 years I own some different asus motherboards and it is always the same .









Enjoy the manual work ....


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Hi .
> 
> I want to update my bios of R5E.
> 
> Is there a solution to save my bios parameter and reintroduce them in new bios or do i have to put them again manually ( very boring and fastidious ) ?


Even if you could it's not adviced to do so---re enter the Best Option. And this method also used when it fails an OC or you get stucked, just CLRCMOS and enter Manually Again


----------



## TonytotheB

Hey all

Sorry if this has been mentioned but does anyone use the onboard sound and if so, what impedance headset do you use?

I currently have the Roccat Kave XTD but I would like to switch

Options
1. Stick with Kaves
2. Sell Kaves, buy a new headset of 250Ohms IMP and use onboard
3. Sell Kaves, buy a new headset of 250Ohms and also a desktop AMP

Thanks in advance


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Even if you could it's not adviced to do so---re enter the Best Option. And this method also used when it fails an OC or you get stucked, just CLRCMOS and enter Manually Again


Ok .









What is the best Bios at the moment ?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Ok .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best Bios at the moment ?


Many including me are using the latest bios 802 and it works great, at least no reduction in performance have been reported.
If also fixes multiple issues over older bios versions.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zb7ez37wuaujvs1/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0802.rar


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Many including me are using the latest bios 802 and it works great, at least no reduction in performance have been reported.
> If also fixes multiple issues over older bios versions.
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/zb7ez37wuaujvs1/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0802.rar


it's also on the Asus site.


----------



## primafrog

Any update from Asus on fixing Adaptive for the cache?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Any update from Asus on fixing Adaptive for the cache?


Hello

It's an issue that needs fixed in the microcode. Any update will need to come from Intel.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> yes it's true bro
> 
> you can prime 24 hs and a stupid game will make it BSOD...
> 
> on this platform i just use CINE R15 + HYPERPI 32M + VANTAGE CPU and Games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !
> Sergio


That's some harsh testing you're doing there. My testing consists of doing simple math in calc.exe. If it passes a few additions, I call it stable.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Any update from Asus on fixing Adaptive for the cache?


Can this be fixed with a BIOS/EFI update or will it only be fixed in a new hardware revision?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Can this be fixed with a BIOS/EFI update or will it only be fixed in a new hardware revision?


Hello

An Intel microcode update via a UEFI update.


----------



## Mikan02

Tested the EK VRM block only, could not get one screw off underneath the PCH... :\
Stock VRM block and EK VRM block hit 60C after about 2min realbench (2.4.1),
however any other tests or anything else I run the stock cooler peak at 47C
and water block peak at 45C and the water block is 2C-3C lower in general load.:>
Single GPU gaming load in general 41C-42C (Alien Isolation, The Evil Within "30 fps limit"),
games with heavy load (Shadow of Mordor, The Evil Within "60 fps limit") 44C-45C, ENB/Modded Skyrim and CrossfireX have reached 47C :>

Keep in mind my GPU´s is air cooled, thou the Matrix block rarely pass 71-74C even with CrossfireX running









General settings:
@4500-4300-3200(xmp profile)
100 - CPU Strap
1.321 - CPU Core Voltage
1.300 - CPU Cache Voltage
1.050 - SystemAgent Voltage
1.350 - DRAM Voltage
1.880 - CPU Input Voltage
LVL6 - CPU Load-line Calibration
130% - CPU Current Capability
120% - DRAM Current Capability
Optimized - CPU/DRAM Power Phase Control
Balanced Windows Power Options

Anybody else seen similar temps with latest realbench? Realbench 2.2 or 2.3 something was more like other tests maybe alittle more around 48-49C with the stock VRM cooler if I remember right.


----------



## Xarp

Hey,

anyone have news for the QCode Fail Fb(F6?) or AE?
























I want to fix this ..

Thanks


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Just finished an overclocking session and got my 5930K to 4.5 GHz. I've only been doing 15 min stress test in between voltage changes though so its probably not 24/7 stable. I'll be tweaking it more when I have more time. This is probably the highest I'll be going until I finish my current build and put together a custom loop. http://valid.x86.fr/us16ia and yes Jpmboy I will post it on the leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, it doesn't look like my system is getting anymore stable everytime I notch it up in Vcore. My current settings are:
100 BCLK x 45 Multi
Vcore: 1.279V
VCCSA: .840V
CPU Input Voltage: 1.9
Do I need to tweak VCCSA to get it to be more stable I've left it on auto since I started overclocking. The reason why I'm asking is because I was about to deem it stable because it went 15 mins without crashing running Aida64's stability test but right when I clicked a different tab it crashed on me lol. Just checking to see if there's another voltage I might need to change to get it to be stable. Another thing to note I haven't changed anything else in the BIOS so it's all on auto or at its default as of this point. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Ok, it doesn't look like my system is getting anymore stable everytime I notch it up in Vcore. My current settings are:
> 100 BCLK x 45 Multi
> Vcore: 1.279V
> VCCSA: .840V
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.9
> Do I need to tweak VCCSA to get it to be more stable I've left it on auto since I started overclocking. The reason why I'm asking is because I was about to deem it stable because it went 15 mins without crashing running Aida64's stability test but right when I clicked a different tab it crashed on me lol. Just checking to see if there's another voltage I might need to change to get it to be stable. Another thing to note I haven't changed anything else in the BIOS so it's all on auto or at its default as of this point. Thanks for the help guys


Likely Vcore related looking at your system specs. DDR4-2133 should be easy enough for most CPUs even when the cores are overclocked (assuming one is using a single memory kit).

You can confirm where the issue lies by either increasing Vcore and seeing if that helps or by keeping Vcore at the same value and reducing the CPU frequency by one multiplier ratio. If neither help, then you can try tuning VCCSA (system agent voltage). If Vcore or lower CPU frequency helps, well sheesh you don't need us to tell you what that means


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Likely Vcore related looking at your system specs. DDR4-2133 should be easy enough for most CPUs even when the cores are overclocked (assuming one is using a single memory kit).
> 
> You can confirm where the issue lies by either increasing Vcore and seeing if that helps or by keeping Vcore at the same value and reducing the CPU frequency by one multiplier ratio. If neither help, then you can try tuning VCCSA (system agent voltage). If Vcore or lower CPU frequency helps, well sheesh you don't need us to tell you what that means


Thanks for the info Raja, I'll be fine tuning it to see if I can get it more stable. The reason why i think its something other than the Vcore is because its gotten into windows fine and lasted a while for multiple stress tests but ends up crashing at the end also its been getting into windows fine for numerous notches before the current voltage I posted. I'm not sure if that means anything though just going off of what I learned from the previous clocks I managed to attain. I'd get into windows and then a couple notches later I'd get it to be stable just for this frequency its been alot longer than the rest. I just don't want to feed it more voltage than it needs. I have one more question I know everyone always posts their LLC settings too. Would that help me at all if I changed that? and Yes using a single memory kit I underclock my ram to 2000 MHz because there is no 2133 preset in the bios and I don't want something screwy happening because its on auto so I just forced it to that.


----------



## [email protected]

The required vcore increase to get the CPU stable at higher frequencies is non-linear. Especially when one is nearing the limits of what the processor is capable of.

Ddr4-2133 is possible directly on the 100 strap.


----------



## axiumone

Raja, is there no way to control the fan speed for the fans that are connected to the oc panel?


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The required vcore increase to get the CPU stable at higher frequencies is non-linear. Especially when one is nearing the limits of what the processor is capable of.
> 
> Ddr4-2133 is possible directly on the 100 strap.


Oh alright, I guess I'm just dreaming my chip is better than it actually is lol.








I just notched up the VCCSA up by one notch and tried IBT to stress it this time to see if that would be a better stresser. It came up with this.

Is it normal for the CPU to be changing speeds like that? Also I didn't run the full 10 sets because I don't really have to time to wait that long. I'll be readjusting the vcore down until it gets unstable again and then I guess I'll try to see how far uncore can go on this chip, Is there any helpful tips you can give me beforehand?







Thanks Raja, I really appreciate getting direct advice from an official Asus tech (actually I don't know if that's really your title) but nonetheless I appreciate it


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Oh alright, I guess I'm just dreaming my chip is better than it actually is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just notched up the VCCSA up by one notch and tried IBT to stress it this time to see if that would be a better stresser. It came up with this.
> 
> Is it normal for the CPU to be changing speeds like that? Also I didn't run the full 10 sets because I don't really have to time to wait that long. I'll be readjusting the vcore down until it gets unstable again and then I guess I'll try to see how far uncore can go on this chip, Is there any helpful tips you can give me beforehand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Raja, I really appreciate getting direct advice from an official Asus tech (actually I don't know if that's really your title) but nonetheless I appreciate it


Check out your temps. Look at task manager in your picture above CPU Usage

*"CPU Throttling (max: 33%) - Overheating Detected!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Oh alright, I guess I'm just dreaming my chip is better than it actually is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just notched up the VCCSA up by one notch and tried IBT to stress it this time to see if that would be a better stresser. It came up with this.
> 
> Is it normal for the CPU to be changing speeds like that? Also I didn't run the full 10 sets because I don't really have to time to wait that long. I'll be readjusting the vcore down until it gets unstable again and then I guess I'll try to see how far uncore can go on this chip, Is there any helpful tips you can give me beforehand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Raja, I really appreciate getting direct advice from an official Asus tech (actually I don't know if that's really your title) but nonetheless I appreciate it


What clocks and voltage? your CPU is throttling 'cause it too HOT! (bad to do that often







)


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Tested the EK VRM block only, could not get one screw off underneath the PCH... :\
> Stock VRM block and EK VRM block hit 60C after about 2min realbench (2.4.1),
> however any other tests or anything else I run the stock cooler peak at 47C
> and water block peak at 45C and the water block is 2C-3C lower in general load.:>
> Single GPU gaming load in general 41C-42C (Alien Isolation, The Evil Within "30 fps limit"),
> games with heavy load (Shadow of Mordor, The Evil Within "60 fps limit") 44C-45C, ENB/Modded Skyrim and CrossfireX have reached 47C :>
> 
> Keep in mind my GPU´s is air cooled, thou the Matrix block rarely pass 71-74C even with CrossfireX running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General settings:
> @4500-4300-3200(xmp profile)
> 100 - CPU Strap
> 1.321 - CPU Core Voltage
> 1.300 - CPU Cache Voltage
> 1.050 - SystemAgent Voltage
> 1.350 - DRAM Voltage
> 1.880 - CPU Input Voltage
> LVL6 - CPU Load-line Calibration
> 130% - CPU Current Capability
> 120% - DRAM Current Capability
> Optimized - CPU/DRAM Power Phase Control
> Balanced Windows Power Options
> 
> Anybody else seen similar temps with latest realbench? Realbench 2.2 or 2.3 something was more like other tests maybe alittle more around 48-49C with the stock VRM cooler if I remember right.


I mean that vrm temp something is off it should be way lower than the none watercooled version.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Raja, is there no way to control the fan speed for the fans that are connected to the oc panel?


No.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I mean that vrm temp something is off it should be way lower than the none watercooled version.


Thank you for tip. I will try redo thermalpads, maybe they are to thin :\


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's an issue that needs fixed in the microcode. Any update will need to come from Intel.


Asus could not ask to Intel an updated of the microcode?


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Check out your temps. Look at task manager in your picture above CPU Usage
> 
> *"CPU Throttling (max: 33%) - Overheating Detected!*


I was keeping track while it was stressing and nothing ever got past 75C. It was more like 60-65.

I gave it a test while I went to the gym and it made it through but the VRM max scares me... How did it get that high? Shouldn't something significant have happened because of this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What clocks and voltage? your CPU is throttling 'cause it too HOT! (bad to do that often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Its at 4.5GHz 100 BCLK x 45 Multi at 1.279V


----------



## [email protected]

Nothing abnormal there for the VRM max.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> I was keeping track while it was stressing and nothing ever got past 75C. It was more like 60-65.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave it a test while I went to the gym and it made it through but the VRM max scares me... How did it get that high? Shouldn't something significant have happened because of this?
> Its at 4.5GHz 100 BCLK x 45 Multi at 1.279V


Hello

Both the PCH and VRM reported temperatures are incorrect. This is due to either multiple reporting programs polling for data at the same time or system instability.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Both the PCH and VRM reported temperatures are incorrect. This is due to either multiple reporting programs polling for data at the same time or system instability.


This +1^^
Had same on VRM when I got the board, sometimes it even dropped. Spikes are to short to be actual temp


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nothing abnormal there for the VRM max.


Alright thanks Raja. I'll fine tune it when I get back home from work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Both the PCH and VRM reported temperatures are incorrect. This is due to either multiple reporting programs polling for data at the same time or system instability.


Thanks Praz. +1 rep:thumb: Is there anything you see that could be causing this instability? Or is the vcore really too low? I let it run Aida's stress test for 2 hours and it didn't fail on me. Also are the CPU temps correct on Aida64? It says its overheating but what temperature is it based at to classify something as overheating?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Thanks Praz. +1 rep:thumb: Is there anything you see that could be causing this instability? Or is the vcore really too low? I let it run Aida's stress test for 2 hours and it didn't fail on me. Also are the CPU temps correct on Aida64? It says its overheating but what temperature is it based at to classify something as overheating?


Hello

Any type of instability can cause the misreporting. Throttling can happen because of temperature, current or both.


----------



## andressergio

*@[email protected]*

Sup bro !

I posted on XS and Kingping also, talked to my fellas about the BD and BF codes, i finally get rid of them on Power OFF, while PSU is OFF or When ON but PC OFF, now...problem is at restart...Jeeze i can't get rid of them...

Any tip to give me ?, SYSAGENT won't help, just eventual DRAM and DRAM in my particular Case...

This is my 24/7

link to see it bigger -->


http://imgur.com/YtoIrXh




link to see it bigger -->


http://imgur.com/mlGYess




Thanks in advance
Kind Regards
Sergio


----------



## [email protected]

Its happening because the system is not 100% stable most likely (if Cinebench is all you test with, it's not enough). You can try enabling Fast BOOT and Attempt Cold Fast BOOT in the DRAM timing page. If that does not help ease up on the memory OC.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its happening because the system is not 100% stable most likely (if Cinebench is all you test with, it's not enough). You can try enabling Fast BOOT and Attempt Cold Fast BOOT in the DRAM timing page. If that does not help ease up on the memory OC.


Thx Raja I tried those but even on stock XMP. Now does it only at reboot...the guys at kingping say that this is normal and they have same issue.

Cheers Sergio


----------



## moorhen2

Looks like your ram is rated at 1.350v @ 3000, so this is what your eventual voltage should be, and boot voltage the same, unless your overclocking it, have you set DRAM training to "ignore", and "attempt fast boot" enabled, VCCSA on this platform is very picky, and needs to be played with, yours seems quite high @ 1.23v, I only need 1.02v for the same ram speed, hope this helps.


----------



## strong island 1

The OC Panel is so awesome. The vga hotwire works with just the sata power plugged in so you can use it with any motherboard. I didn't think it would work but it does. Maybe everyone already realized this but it's pretty cool.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thx Raja I tried those but even on stock XMP. Now does it only at reboot...the guys at kingping say that this is normal and they have same issue.
> 
> Cheers Sergio


Its not normal on my systems here and I am running a lot faster than you on cache and memory. I just make sure my system is stable by tuning it properly and running the correct tests. Cache voltage correct VCCSA, and making sure the CPU is comfortable with the settings applied is key. Using Cinebench as a gauge is not sufficient.


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any type of instability can cause the misreporting. Throttling can happen because of temperature, current or both.


So could that mean that I need to plug in the 4pin connector to give the cpu more current? Also, is there a certain temperature that would give way to throttling? I just try not to hit 80C if it gets that hot I'd just lower clock speeds and voltage until I get better cooling for my cpu. Thanks again Praz.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its not normal on my systems here and I am running a lot faster than you on cache and memory. I just make sure my system is stable by tuning it properly and running the correct tests. Cache voltage correct VCCSA, and making sure the CPU is comfortable with the settings applied is key. Using Cinebench as a gauge is not sufficient.


Thanks raja i just showed you that i can show all the benches i did since all 3DM to 3DM11 fke the Hwbot and also HYPERPI 32 wich is a SPI32 for each core/thread. I will memtest it and if errors will start tweaking then...
Thanks for your advice again bro !

Regards
Sergio


----------



## TonytotheB

Can the onboard of the RVE run 150Ohm headphones?


----------



## MerkageTurk

HELP HELP

Just got my Rampage V, everything was fine until i tried to update to new bios, now getting an error code 78 and update bios do not turn off etc

switching to bios 2 works, but i want to use bios 1 please help.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> HELP HELP
> 
> Just got my Rampage V, everything was fine until i tried to update to new bios, now getting an error code 78 and update bios do not turn off etc
> 
> switching to bios 2 works, but i want to use bios 1 please help.


Try using usb bios flashback to flash the bios again, and clear cmos if you haven't.


----------



## MerkageTurk

basically downloaded the latest bios

format the usb into fat32

copied the bios R5E.CAP

INTO USB

1:50 amDISCONNECTED THE GPU

connected the usb

into rog connect on the rampage v

not sure which button to press


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> basically downloaded the latest bios
> 
> format the usb into fat32
> 
> copied the bios R5E.CAP
> 
> INTO USB
> 
> 1:50 amDISCONNECTED THE GPU
> 
> connected the usb
> 
> into rog connect on the rampage v
> 
> not sure which button to press


The button that looks like a paperclip.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay i had to remove all the components and cpu for it to work, now i am getting error code 79 which takes long to post. however it does now log on to windows.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay i had to remove all the components and cpu for it to work, now i am getting error code 79 which takes long to post. however it does now log on to windows.


You shouldn't have to remove anything.


----------



## Unethical

I am so confused I turned the voltages down a notch other than VCCSA I turned that up to .9 and I ran IBT and it didn't crash. But like 20 mins earlier it couldn't get past 15 mins on Aidas stress test on auto at a higher voltage, other than the VCCSA though that was still at default settings. Here's a pic of it, also why does my CPU downclock when working? I don't understand this lol If someone can please explain I would really appreciate it.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> I am so confused I turned the voltages down a notch other than VCCSA I turned that up to .9 and I ran IBT and it didn't crash. But like 20 mins earlier it couldn't get past 15 mins on Aidas stress test on auto at a higher voltage, other than the VCCSA though that was still at default settings. Here's a pic of it, also why does my CPU downclock when working? I don't understand this lol If someone can please explain I would really appreciate it.


Looks like you're driving your cpu into thermal throttling. Are you saying that's happening in ordinary use too? Or just during those stress tests?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Can the onboard of the RVE run 150Ohm headphones?


Yes it can, 150 Ohm impedance should not pose an issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks raja i just showed you that i can show all the benches i did since all 3DM to 3DM11 fke the Hwbot and also HYPERPI 32 wich is a SPI32 for each core/thread. I will memtest it and if errors will start tweaking then...
> Thanks for your advice again bro !
> 
> Regards
> Sergio


Dont copy DRAM timing settings from users - the settings are usually incorrect.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it can, 150 Ohm impedance should not pose an issue.


Thanks. I'll get ordering then

BTW what is the maximum it can drive?


----------



## [email protected]

150 is the comfortable limit. Which is perfectly fine as most gaming headsets are rated below.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, which is the last bios for the RVE? The 0801?

And which is the safest way to do the bios update?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, which is the last bios for the RVE? The 0801?
> 
> And which is the safest way to do the bios update?


Hello

The latest is in my sig. EZ Flash from within the UEFI.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, which is the last bios for the RVE? The 0801?
> 
> And which is the safest way to do the bios update?


0802 posted on ASUS Site


----------



## vmanuelgm

Question to Asus Reps...

Is it better to flash with FlashBack or EZ Flash???

I have flashed again 0802 using EZ, working flawlessly...

But my previous experience with 0802 and flashback was very problematic...


----------



## VSG

I haven't had any issues with USB flashback on the board and 0802 myself.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Most issues with USB Flashback are related to the USB stick used or improper formatting.


----------



## Luca T

Thanks guys!

it's normal that if I set the memory voltage at 1,35V then it shows it in yellow! Isn't it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Question to Asus Reps...
> 
> Is it better to flash with FlashBack or EZ Flash???
> 
> I have flashed again 0802 using EZ, working flawlessly...
> 
> But my previous experience with 0802 and flashback was very problematic...


Why don't you ask your DAC? Surely such a super device could answer this for you?









As long as the machine is stable, all methods are safe. Its when there is instability one is best advised to use methods that don't stress the system. USB BIOS Flashback is the safest of all methods in such instances - just requires a compatible drive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> it's normal that if I set the memory voltage at 1,35V then it shows it in yellow! Isn't it?


Really your UEFI shows yellow? Shucks, mine flashes different colors - green, orange and pink at 1.35V..

Just kidding. Yes yellow is normal.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why don't you ask your DAC? Surely such a super device could answer this for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the machine is stable, all methods are safe. Its when there is instability one is best advised to use methods that don't stress the system. USB BIOS Flashback is the safest of all methods in such instances - just requires a compatible drive.
> Really your UEFI shows yellow? Shucks, mine flashes different colors - green, orange and pink at 1.35V..
> 
> Just kidding. Yes yellow is normal.


I'll tell my DAC to send a Curriculum Vitae to Asus...










Now seriously. I sent one RVE to RMA after flashing to 0802 via flashback... The one that is with me now, had start problems after flashing 0802 with flashback... Now I came back to 0802 via EZ Flash, using the same pendrive, so it is a good question to Asus Professionals...

Also, before flashing, I always load optimized defaults...

Don't know what exactly happened... But more people had trouble after flashing to 0802... And now I am working ok with this bios revision, I would like to know what was wrong...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I'll tell my DAC to send a Curriculum Vitae to Asus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously. I sent one RVE to RMA after flashing to 0802 via flashback... The one that is with me now, had start problems after flashing 0802 with flashback... Now I came back to 0802 via EZ Flash, using the same pendrive, so it is a good question to Asus Professionals...


Should be no issue with how you flashed - you can ask ASUS Support in your region if you prefer.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why don't you ask your DAC? Surely such a super device could answer this for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the machine is stable, all methods are safe. Its when there is instability one is best advised to use methods that don't stress the system. USB BIOS Flashback is the safest of all methods in such instances - just requires a compatible drive.
> Really your UEFI shows yellow? Shucks, mine flashes different colors - green, orange and pink at 1.35V..
> 
> Just kidding. Yes yellow is normal.












I meant if it was normal the bios condiders 1,35 already overvolt


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant if it was normal the bios condiders 1,35 already overvolt


1.20V is stock for DRAM voltage - any voltage higher than that is an overvolt.


----------



## Luca T

Which would be a proper daily voltage for the Cpu?

At 4,5 It required 1,3volt


----------



## [email protected]

Nobody knows for sure what is safe so most people use common sense. Generally, staying under 2 X the current the processor is rated at is a good idea. Some people go higher, some don't.


----------



## Luca T

The normal voltage of the 5960X is 1.2V correct?


----------



## [email protected]

The normal VID varies from CPU to CPU - it is whatever you see under full load at stock settings.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Should be no issue with how you flashed - you can ask ASUS Support in your region if you prefer.


Don't be so rancorous... This is RVE owners thread, and you, and Praz, are always around to help Asus costumers around the world (except on RMA, which are limited to North America)... And, talking about Asus Motherboards, I trust your word...

I guess you are happy to answer!!!

And I am happy to ask you, too...

Let's be Friends!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Don't be so rancorous... This is RVE owners thread, and you, and Praz, are always around to help Asus costumers around the world (except on RMA, which are limited to North America)... And, talking about Asus Motherboards, I trust your word...
> 
> I guess you are happy to answer!!!
> 
> And I am happy to ask you, too...
> 
> Let's be Friends!!!


I'd prefer you direct the questions at ASUS reps for your region thanks


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd prefer you direct the questions at ASUS reps for your region thanks


No problem.

When I have a question, I will ask Praz, who seems to be less proud and rancorous...

Don't tell him bad things about me...


----------



## Luca T

The Rampage V UEFI is huge, Too many values


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> The Rampage V UEFI is huge, Too many values


Hello

Those settings are there for users that understand them. The built-in auto rules are good. Any settings that cause confusion are best left at default.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi Praz.

I dont know if it has been answered before.

In Dram Timing, what is the difference between Rampage Tweak mode 1 and 2??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi Praz.
> 
> I dont know if it has been answered before.
> 
> In Dram Timing, what is the difference between Rampage Tweak mode 1 and 2??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mode 1 = memory performance
Mode 2 = for overclocking

It is in the user manual.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Mode 1 = memory performance
> Mode 2 = for overclocking
> 
> It is in the user manual.


Thanks.

Did not see it... UEFI says nothing...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Did not see it... UEFI says nothing...


Your welcome.


----------



## Mikan02

Thermalpad thickness suggested for the EK VRM block was to thin








Needed 1.5mm over mosfets and about same over the coils :>
Added a super thin layer with MX4 to make the pads stick to each other alittle more.
VRM Temp drop another 2-3C in general and it hit 52C after 2min real bench instead of 60C with same settings^^


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Those settings are there for users that understand them. The built-in auto rules are good. Any settings that cause confusion are best left at default.


I'm trying to learn, but it will be a long work to do!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm trying to learn, but it will be a long work to do!


Hello

The majority of the settings are memory related. Raja's link below is a good place to start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Read back a few posts, most of this is answered.
> 
> Jedec ddr4 paper here shows some of the timing rules for anyone interested:
> 
> http://www.jedec.org/standards-documents/results/jesd79-4%20ddr4
> 
> Page 164 onward shows relative min values. Note the relationship between tras and trc. You will also see the spacing between tras and the sum of trcd and cas.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The majority of the settings are memory related. Raja's link below is a good place to start.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Still the Code 70, which means my G Skill, 5820k, Rampage V are being returned back to amazon.

Plus my rampage v did not have any covers etc, it might of been used.

Amazing amazon customer service







best in the uk


----------



## nickolp1974

So i contacted which i presume was my local Asus support regarding my issue of the board deciding to supply my CPU with 1.85v even though it was set at 1.34v
Quote:


> Dear Nick,
> 
> Thank you for your trust in our support ASUS.
> My name is Andy and i will try to offer you the best support for our products.
> 
> Concerning your message about the RAMPAGE V EXTREME, i would advise to run everything at defaults as in time overclocking can damage any component that you are using,we especially do not recommend overclocking,even if the motherboard is able to handle it,as signs can be seen over time.
> 
> 1.4V for a new generation CPU is a very high voltage.
> 
> Please try using your system with the default settings and see if it runs normally.
> 
> Trying to get warranty work for an overclocked board will not make a reason for warranty or exchange.
> 
> In order to rate the support received through our help line, we kindly ask you to participate to the future-coming Quality Survey, which will be sent via your e-mail address.
> 
> For any type of questions or issues you encounter with the products (hardware or software), feel free to contact us whenever you need. Don't hesitate to call us or reply to the e-mails you're receiving from us.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Andy
> 
> ASUS Technical Support


Does this Andy also work on the tills in tesco's?? What a joke of a reply, shameful.


----------



## VSG

Nick, you have the most topsy turvy luck of anyone I know









I must have missed the part where the CPU Vcore was 1.85v applied. Did OCP/OVP kick in? I assume so seeing how you don't seem to be asking about a dead CPU in there.


----------



## nickolp1974

No ocp and it was not disabled, bios was acting incredibly slow/strange, going to try another cpu in it on friday just to see what happens, it never made it to windows when i saw the cpu overvoltage flash up i went back to bios where i seen the 1.85v and F5 it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did OCP/OVP kick in?


Hello

Could have just as well been a reporting error due to system instability. Remote diagnosis is not possible for something like this.


----------



## Luca T

When I Open HWInfo64 it give me an Error due to an Asus sensor conflict, how can I solve it?

And at the "sensor 3" of the mobo it shows 103-105 celsius degree even at idle


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> When I Open HWInfo64 it give me an Error due to an Asus sensor conflict, how can I solve it?
> 
> And at the "sensor 3" of the mobo it shows 103-105 celsius degree even at idle


Hello

Don't know. I use AIDA64 and it has no issues.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Could have just as well been a reporting error due to system instability. Remote diagnosis is not possible for something like this.


I totally understand your answer here regarding diagnosis. The settings i used were a moderate OC which i have used many times, i really dont think it was a reporting error by the way it was acting. I shall perceiver and hopefully it does not happen again.


----------



## Luca T

Something I don't understand (probably due to my low knowledge):

- If I set memory manually And following the guide I chose strap 125 ( due to memory over the 2400) the I can chose or 3000 or 3250 (and at 3250 with 1.35v my memories don't boot)

- If I set the XMP then 3200 the system automatically set the strap at 100 ( shouldn't be chosen the 125 strap for memory higher than 2400?) and bclk at 100, then if I manually adjust the strap at 125 then system automatically change the bclk and the memory are set at 4000


----------



## changboy

I wanna ask you guys if you think i will be fine with my evga 1000p2 for my crossfire r9-290 + 5960x + rampage V + swiftech mcp-655 + 3ssd + 4hdd + 2 x bluray drive + led lighting from cpu and water cooling card(xspc).
My evga 1000p2 is a 1000 watt platinum ???
and yes i want overclock the cpu not sure the graphik card coz i think i wont have enough power.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Asus @ RAJA what was code 70 just wondering


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> When I Open HWInfo64 it give me an Error due to an Asus sensor conflict, how can I solve it?
> 
> And at the "sensor 3" of the mobo it shows 103-105 celsius degree even at idle


Not using more than one reporting software at a time?

Try a different reporting software?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not using more than one reporting software at a time?
> 
> Try a different reporting software?


Agree with alancsalt hwinfo always makes troubles, use AIDA64 you can use it in combination with all with NO Issues...


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> When I have a question, I will ask Praz, who seems to be less proud and rancorous...
> 
> Don't tell him bad things about me...


Nice choice of words for someone who spends dozens of hours helping others here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi Praz.
> 
> I dont know if it has been answered before.
> 
> In Dram Timing, what is the difference between Rampage Tweak mode 1 and 2??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Did not see it... UEFI says nothing...


User manual covers 99.9% of information on settings. I keep mine on my desk until I am done tuning so I don't have to search the internet for things covered inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Asus @ RAJA what was code 70 just wondering


Page 1-31 of the user manual shows Q-Code 70 as PCH DXE initialization is started


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its happening because the system is not 100% stable most likely (if Cinebench is all you test with, it's not enough). You can try enabling Fast BOOT and Attempt Cold Fast BOOT in the DRAM timing page. If that does not help ease up on the memory OC.


*@[email protected]*

You where right...it wasn't VDIMM it was VCORE, i just used +0.265 instead of +0.260 and passed 157% memtest, before won't get to even 80%, i had 1 error at 158% so i guess is much more stable than before

here the proof



http://imgur.com/1FiSdly




Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## FlanK3r

*Cache overclocking*

So, today is part about cache tweaking. Cache can help a bit performance overall. The most improvements you will see in memory and cache bandwith. Its logic, because with higher cache clocks (ring clocks) the CPU get lower latencies inside. In 3D Mark you focus at physics score.

In all test the CPU is running at 4 GHz CPU clock and with DRAM at 3200 MHz cl15.

*First default cache. So 4 GHz CPU, 3 GHz cache*


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6zacF



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6wsxQ



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKVzxG



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKVzzf



__
https://flic.kr/p/q1dtnq


*4 GHz CPU, 3400 MHz cache*


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6zabt



__
https://flic.kr/p/q39ivT



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKTsZB



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKVzvs



__
https://flic.kr/p/q3rWKQ


*CPU 4 GHz, cache 3800 MHz*


__
https://flic.kr/p/q3iT7B



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6zaaM



__
https://flic.kr/p/q39irV



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6wssu



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKWWEt


*4GHz CPU, 4 GHZ cache*


__
https://flic.kr/p/pKTsVi



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKWWBn



__
https://flic.kr/p/q1dtej



__
https://flic.kr/p/q3iT5x



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKYHd7


*CPU 4 GHz, cache 4100 MHz (max stable)*


__
https://flic.kr/p/q1dtbJ



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6wsom



__
https://flic.kr/p/q1dtby



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6za6t



__
https://flic.kr/p/p6wspd



__
https://flic.kr/p/pKZZ5W

As you can see, with higher cache frequency you can get better results. SOmetimes not much, but if you find the best scores is every point important







.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Nice choice of words for someone who spends dozens of hours helping others here.
> 
> User manual covers 99.9% of information on settings. I keep mine on my desk until I am done tuning so I don't have to search the internet for things covered inside.
> Page 1-31 of the user manual shows Q-Code 70 as PCH DXE initialization is started


Sorry for offtopic.

Pretty fly for a white guy...









When I discuss with someone, usually forget it next day. I dont worry about it any more, cos I am not rancorous. In Spain we say a lot, when we play football: "what happens on the field, remains on the field".

I also may know a lot about something, and try not to tell people they don't know anything on the same thing.

I like to be kind and good fellow, and help others if I can. And behave like an adult, not like a bad mannered kid.

Also like to feedback (in order to improve), trying to comment things that can be used for future revisions or new products. Now we have RVE, future will bring us (if Asus doesn't get to bankruptcy) RVE Black Edition (or not), RVIE, etc...

Talking of feedback, I am having again problems with usb noise. Would be wonderful to see an Asus board with special usb's, totally isolated (if possible), for external DAC's.

In regards to manual, uefi usually says the same. I only asked to confirm what I thought (and had written in my own guide for RVE Overclocking in a spanish forum). This is a RVE forum. Any question about the mobo is worth.

Sure, there will be people here willing to help each other, about the object...










EDIT: trying to manage 46 in cores and 45 in uncore for 24/7, I had a freeze under Win 8.1. After restarting, bios updated again ROG (as if I was flashing a new bios). Luckily, the system is working ok now, 46 in cores and 44 in uncore.

Definitely, this bios 0802 is very corruptible (at least in my RVE) with high cache oc's...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> *Cache overclocking*
> 
> So, today is part about cache tweaking. Cache can help a bit performance overall. The most improvements you will see in memory and cache bandwith. Its logic, because with higher cache clocks (ring clocks) the CPU get lower latencies inside. In 3D Mark you focus at physics score.
> 
> In all test the CPU is running at 4 GHz CPU clock and with DRAM at 3200 MHz cl15.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *First default cache. So 4 GHz CPU, 3 GHz cache*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6zacF
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6wsxQ
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKVzxG
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKVzzf
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q1dtnq
> 
> 
> *4 GHz CPU, 3400 MHz cache*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6zabt
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q39ivT
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKTsZB
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKVzvs
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q3rWKQ
> 
> 
> *CPU 4 GHz, cache 3800 MHz*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q3iT7B
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6zaaM
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q39irV
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6wssu
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKWWEt
> 
> 
> *4GHz CPU, 4 GHZ cache*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKTsVi
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKWWBn
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q1dtej
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q3iT5x
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKYHd7
> 
> 
> *CPU 4 GHz, cache 4100 MHz (max stable)*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q1dtbJ
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6wsom
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/q1dtby
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6za6t
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p6wspd
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pKZZ5W
> 
> 
> 
> *As you can see, with higher cache frequency you can get better results. SOmetimes not much, but if you find the best scores is every point important*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Consider using the "spoiler" function (please). then we can find your conclusion and review the data...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Consider using the "spoiler" function (please)


Like this? http://www.yourcaris****.com/images/852.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Like this? http://www.yourcaris****.com/images/852.jpg


lool -








{isn't that a cute little car







}


----------



## Silent Scone

lol!

You can have fun in little motors'


----------



## [email protected]

If not easily offended by expletives and other things foul, check out the site I took the pic from. It made me laugh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If not easily offended by expletives and other things foul, check out the site I took the pic from. It made me laugh.


link is dead 'cause of ****


----------



## Silent Scone

Barryboys is still up IIRC lol.

Oh come on JP use your imagination


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol!
> 
> You can have fun in little motors'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's cute too.









oh... i get it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh... i get it.


235bhp in a tin can









I don't own it any more it dropped a valve but that's not the point lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Barryboys is still up IIRC lol.
> 
> Oh come on JP use your imagination


Ai yi yi, I just found a thread on the BB forum with a BMW.


----------



## MerkageTurk

that code 70 makes my pc take ages to post, its returned now


----------



## AdamK47

I've given up on memory speeds over 2666. 3000 and 3200 can remain stable all day long once I boot up successfully. There are times it will still lock on various QCodes during boot. I've even had instability in Windows from a cold cold boot after miraculously making it through POST. A reboot right after this will eventually lock on a QCode. Need to power off and power on a couple times for training to work properly. This is using the same settings that ran stability tests for hours the night before. Fast boot, training, memory voltage, and VCCSA adjustments don't seem to work. I've tried all the combinations. 2666 does work consistently. No QCode locks and zero instability in windows from a cold boot. I'm going to stay at 2666.


----------



## remmer29

Today I have received my second brand new 5960X.
My first 5960X have died with factory defect.
I got a lucky CPU on 1.3v have reached 4700Mhz.
And I build a new PC on 900D.
http://i-fotki.info/17/43b2252c13ccc65774a2492f5df97e225f8fd5198573085.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/f954fe464c510d512667a045c54296e75f8fd5198573096.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/feb406f4a0d6fba5a883e70ee51eddf35f8fd5198573108.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/e89fd3cc17eda5f89254f88bb77b3f2e5f8fd5198573121.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/69c5ec130ab7f72455c3494dfa5856435f8fd5198573135.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/ccd08653ebdb8a910f0d7f355a655b945f8fd5198573149.jpg.html
http://i-fotki.info/17/0288d836f220f9543ec71711e551c50e5f8fd5198573159.jpg.html


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I've given up on memory speeds over 2666. 3000 and 3200 can remain stable all day long once I boot up successfully. There are times it will still lock on various QCodes during boot. I've even had instability in Windows from a cold cold boot after miraculously making it through POST. A reboot right after this will eventually lock on a QCode. Need to power off and power on a couple times for training to work properly. This is using the same settings that ran stability tests for hours the night before. Fast boot, training, memory voltage, and VCCSA adjustments don't seem to work. I've tried all the combinations. 2666 does work consistently. No QCode locks and zero instability in windows from a cold boot. I'm going to stay at 2666.


how high did you go on system agent voltage


----------



## Mikan02

15-15-15-35-2T without voltage increase, Auto rest at the moment








Memtest have to wait, had to return my 1500w PSU... Hopefully get new soon








>> Choosing XMP instead of manual and adding tighter timings with XMP profile
as base and have CPU Strap at 100 seems to be key on my board ^^
If I try manually setup something from CPU Strap 125 or OC mem even
by 50mhz I get BD right away, then again I have not pushed voltages on memory all :>


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> how high did you go on system agent voltage


I've gone as high as 1.20V.

At 2666 I'm using 1.05V. Not sure if that's higher than I need. It's stable and boots every single time though.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I've gone as high as 1.20V.
> 
> At 2666 I'm using 1.05V. Not sure if that's higher than I need. It's stable and boots every single time though.


some need 1.25-1.3 for 3000. im perfectly stable at 3000 with 1.2


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Today I have received my second brand new 5960X.
> My first 5960X have died with factory defect.
> I got a lucky CPU on 1.3v have reached 4700Mhz.
> And I build a new PC on 900D.


Congrats on the awesome CPU







and your rig looks awesome ^^


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Congrats on the awesome CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your rig looks awesome ^^


Thanks.
I have some problem on X.M.P. maybe someone will help me to solve it?
1. Why I don`t have X.M.P. on bios on my memory (16Gb G.Skill 2133Mhz), only Auto and manual, where is X.M.P. ?
2. What else should I do in BIOS in order to get more stable OC.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Thanks.
> I have some problem on X.M.P. maybe someone will help me to solve it?
> 1. Why I don`t have X.M.P. on bios on my memory (16Gb G.Skill 2133Mhz), only Auto and manual, where is X.M.P. ?
> 2. What else should I do in BIOS in order to get more stable OC.


Hello

If 2133MHz is the spec'd speed of the ram there will be no XMP profile as 2133MHz is within JEDEC specs.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If 2133MHz is the spec'd speed of the ram there will be no XMP profile as 2133MHz is within JEDEC specs.


But how come is that X.M.P. it is should be there, look on there site on my DDR4
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2133c15q-16grr


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

OK, having just picked up a Rampage V Extreme (updated almost immediately to 0802 BIOS), I've encountered a very odd issue... @[email protected], has anyone else reported similar?

I've got a brand new Crucial MX100 512GB SSD, which when I first installed the system I was very pleased with. Detected, Windows installed, updated, all the other bits 'n' bobs of a new install dealt with (or most of them) late at night, shut down, go to sleep.

Wake up. SSD not detected. Huh? Cue concern. Unplug drive. Swap SATA port. Swap SATA cable. Nothing. Try plugging into another system... nothing. Give up in disgust, leave SSD sitting on the desk for an hour or so. Boot into linux (installed on second, older SSD - a Crucial M4). All works fine. Swap SATA cable and ports around to ones that may be dodgy... no problems at all. Decide to give it one last go before calling up the company I bought it from to initiate an RMA.

Drive detected! Decide OK, maybe it was a hiccup, carry on as normal. Have productive day, play some games on the new system that night. Shut down. Happy.

Turn on system today. Drive not there. Again!

Surf round Crucial forums looking for similar cases. There are _similar_ (but different enough) cases that I'm left with the distinct impression that it's not a one off. Primary difference is that for most people, the drive pulls its disappearing act _while they've got Windows booted on it_... and a reboot makes it appear again. While I, on the other hand, appear to have the opposite. A very brief post from one of the Crucual team seems to indicate a full power cycle may give the drive new life (which involves basically unplugging it completely and leaving it for an hour - which I did inadvertently)... but this cannot keep happening.

I'd return the SSD to the company I bought it from, but they will test it, find that it is detected fine (because it will have had at least two days in the post without power at that point) and send it right back, so that is not only a pointless waste of time, but also of money.

I've previously been very happy with Crucial SSDs (C300, M4, M500) on various systems for different people (they've been happy with them also) but I'm really, really annoyed with this. I'm transitioning to a home-working model, so I simply cannot afford this carry on every morning.

Currently, Crucial appear to be completely at a loss, while I try to decide whether just buying a Samsung 840 or 850 will save me pain, if not currency.

I'm nearly 100% sure that this has nothing to do with the motherboard (especially since a WD Velociraptor and older Crucual M4 don't pull this disappearing act every morning) but just wanted to ask for opinions from an Asus expert. Fortunately, I've not lost any work that I don't have in at least two other places, so I've not lost anything as a result.

Sorry for the long-windedness...

edit: 'mention' link was wrong...


----------



## FlanK3r

remme:
very nice CPU!

What you can do for more? Change the cache ratio (example to 40x = 4000 MHz). For 4 GHz cache you will need betwen 1.2V to 1.35V, depends at quality of your chip IMC. The higher cache give you higher memory subsystem bandwith (higher memory, cache speeds, lower latencies)
For higher memory clocks you can change the DRAM voltage and DRAM Eventual voltage (eventual voltage is in DRAM timings submenu). Sometimes you must add a lot at System Agent voltage for stability all memory subsystem. But I think, "auto" value will be smart and OK here


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> But how come is that X.M.P. it is should be there, look on there site on my DDR4
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2133c15q-16grr


Hello

The board reads the stock profile for 2133MHz. User selectable XMP is for speeds and/or timings that are outside JEDEC specs. You would need to purchase faster memory for these profiles to be available.


----------



## edruns69

Does anyone have a NH-D15 with a ASUS Rampage V Extreme? Wondering if its possible to install a couple of Graphic Cards (SLI) in slots 2 & 3, leaving the top slot empty? I think the owners manual recommends using the top 2 slots but that makes it pretty crowded up there with the Noctua. Looking at a pair of GiGabyte GTX970's in SLI. Thanks.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The board reads the stock profile for 2133MHz. User selectable XMP is for speeds and/or timings that are outside JEDEC specs. You would need to purchase faster memory for these profiles to be available.


I have done that when i have ordered it from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1OYJA4/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_dp_1
but they delivered to me this one 2133 Mhz and I din`t wont to change it, becouse that was my last part to a new PC.


----------



## Sem

Is it possible to rename fan headers in AI suite or the UEFI

i think you can do this with other ASUS boards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I have done that when i have ordered it from Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1OYJA4/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_dp_1
> but they delivered to me this one 2133 Mhz and I din`t wont to change it, becouse that was my last part to a new PC.


that's a 2666 kit. if you are running strap 100, just set the dram freq to 2666 and enter the timings manually (the first ones up to "T") and the voltage per the kit spec. leave the rest on auto. they'll run at 2666.

XMP will appear as a choice AFTER you select manual. Why use XMP at all?


----------



## Asmodian

As far as I know all DDR4 sold so far is JEDEC 2133 MHz and the speed rating when buying a kit is basically the factory tested overclock?

Also XMP seems very different on X99 compared to my previous experience with DDR3. Having XMP change my strap to 125 MHz seems too invasive; XMP is changing settings that effect a lot more than just the RAM. I would recommend using manual instead of XMP and manually setting the timings with auto for anything you don't know. Actually using manual mode, leaving Auto for all the timings, and only setting the RAM speed to 2666 MHz manually used the XMP timings for 2666 MHz on my system.


----------



## Praz

Hello

remmer29 does not have 2666MHz rated memory. He has 2133MHz. That memory does not have and does not need any user settable XMP profiles. Straps are changed based on selected XMP profiles in order to use the memory dividers Intel has qualified as working.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The board reads the stock profile for 2133MHz. User selectable XMP is for speeds and/or timings that are outside JEDEC specs. You would need to purchase faster memory for these profiles to be available.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done that when i have ordered it from Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N1OYJA4/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_3p_dp_1
> but they delivered to me this one 2133 Mhz and I din`t wont to change it, becouse that was my last part to a new PC.
Click to expand...

If Amazon delivered the wrong kit then what Praz said holds, there will not be an XMP profile for 2133MHz RAM even if the website said there would be. That is the default line from all their faster memory and I suppose you could say it supports XMP but the table is simply empty because it is only JEDEC speed memory.

Edit: Oops, I was too slow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> remmer29 does not have 2666MHz rated memory. He has 2133MHz. That memory does not have and does not need any user settable XMP profiles. Straps are changed based on selected XMP profiles in order to use the memory dividers Intel has qualified as working.


I know we used to need to change the strap to 125 MHz for 2666 and for the purpose of XMP to work all this has to happen but it also ends up changing all the multipliers to what would be stock at the new strap in the process disabling cache down-clocking. It is more than I am used to changing when setting XMP and with the limited number of extra settings needed when using manual mode I find myself recommending manual mode to keep things straight forward if not simple.


----------



## remmer29

Thanks you all for the info, but what should i do?
Maybe it is beter to write a claim to amazon and see what they will do or sell that kit in Moscow and buy another one 2666 / 3000 ?


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Thanks you all for the info, but what should i do?
> Maybe it is beter to write a claim to amazon and see what they will do or sell that kit in Moscow and buy another one 2666 / 3000 ?


I would try use one of the Asus memory preset first. ^^
Use "Memory IC Analyzer" settings found on page 1 then try a preset matching that result .
My first DDR4 kit was 2133Mhz Crucial. Turned out to be Micron IC, it had a memory preset for 2666Mhz @ 1.35V.
I guess other IC have similar presets, worth a look I think








Actually yet to beat the cinebench score I got with that kit and preset lol









Edit: oops I remember wrong IC it was Micron not Samsung :>


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> remmer29 does not have 2666MHz rated memory. He has 2133MHz. That memory does not have and does not need any user settable XMP profiles. Straps are changed based on selected XMP profiles in order to use the memory dividers Intel has qualified as working.


ahh... not the kit in the link. yeah, sorry. the data sheet does not specify XMP.

F4-2133C15Q-16GRR.pdf 461k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Thanks you all for the info, but what should i do?
> Maybe it is beter to write a claim to amazon and see what they will do or sell that kit in Moscow and buy another one 2666 / 3000 ?


Amazon delivered the wrong product? sheeesh. You should try to get your money back (at least the difference in cost between the 2133 and 2666 kits).


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ahh... not the kit in the link. yeah, sorry. the data sheet does not specify XMP.
> 
> F4-2133C15Q-16GRR.pdf 461k .pdf file
> 
> Amazon delivered the wrong product? sheeesh. You should try to get your money back (at least the difference in cost between the 2133 and 2666 kits).


I think, I will do that and try to get what I`ve been ordered.


----------



## Mikan02

15-15-15-35-1T
(RRDS 7 - RRDL 7 - RFC 416 - FAW 35) 0.1ns slower than auto, but less voltage needed :>
 
Think I will stick at this for now ^^


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> 15-15-15-35-1T
> (RRDS 7 - RRDL 7 - RFC 416 - FAW 35) 0.1ns slower than auto, but less voltage needed :>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will stick at this for now ^^


Hello

Lower voltage is required because a lot of performance is being left on the table with tFAW so loose. The 0.1ns won't reflect this as tFAW is more about bandwidth than latency.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Lower voltage is required because a lot of performance is being left on the table with tFAW so loose. The 0.1ns won't reflect this as tFAW is more about bandwidth than latency.


Hi








Thank you, that is really nice to know







I am going to look more into it right away. ^^


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that is really nice to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to look more into it right away. ^^


Hello

You're welcome. tRRD specifies the number clocks required from one activate command to the next when the command is being issued to different banks. From your settings an activate command will issued every 7 clocks. Lowering this value will also increase memory bandwidth performance. There is a limit imposed though which may require an additional delay between the fourth and fifth activate commands issued to different banks. This additional delay is what tFAW does. tFAW is the number of clocks from the time the first activate command is issued to the time the fifth is issued. With the settings you are using an activate command is being issued every seven clocks for a group of four activate commands (tRRD). However the number of clocks between the forth and fifth activate command is being delayed an additional seven clocks (tFAW) for a total of fourteen clocks instead of seven. Although this should now be obvious keep in mind tFAW can never be lower than tRRD x 4 and may need to be be set higher than this minimum depending on the memory and capabilities of the IMC.


----------



## Silent Scone

Even TFAW on my Kingston Preds programming is 31. I'm sure you can get it lower than that if you're stable with those timings too. You have some wiggle room with voltage also. Nice going


----------



## Joa3d43

Hello @Praz

I like to ask some questions re. DRAM Refresh Cycle time...on my Dominator Plat's kit,, at 3200 and 3333 settings, I can still significantly lower DRAM Refresh Cycle time 'from stock' - to as low as 280, though lower than 300 starts to give some 'hangs' and such every once in a while - ...I ran some exhaustive test with 3D11 Physics, and consistently observed the best scores with higher DRAM Refresh Cycle time / if not stock settings of 380...

...not sure what I'm seeing there, though I suspect some kind of error correction, or that the low DRAM Refresh Cycle times of around 300 are throwing other DRAM variables out of balance. As posted before, the Dominator Plat's kit is much more sensitive on that than my G.Skill kits. Any ideas / explanations or hints at other DRAM variables I should adjust when lowering DRAM Refresh Cycle time.? Thanks in advance


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The connector is for the EX II card only.


Hi Praz,

Any advice on installing this card in the RVE, like tips & tricks and do's and donot's?


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> some need 1.25-1.3 for 3000. im perfectly stable at 3000 with 1.2


I don't really see any increased stability for cold/warm boots with any increase of VCCSA beyond 1.10V. Once I get a stable cold/warm boot I can run stability tests all day long at 3000 and 3200 memory speeds. It's just the odd 15% of the time when I power the system on do I get locks on QCodes. It seems to happen between boots if the temperature has changed from the last time memory training was performed. 2666 does not exhibit this problem.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Hello @Praz
> 
> I like to ask some questions re. DRAM Refresh Cycle time...on my Dominator Plat's kit,, at 3200 and 3333 settings, I can still significantly lower DRAM Refresh Cycle time 'from stock' - to as low as 280, though lower than 300 starts to give some 'hangs' and such every once in a while - ...I ran some exhaustive test with 3D11 Physics, and consistently observed the best scores with higher DRAM Refresh Cycle time / if not stock settings of 380...
> 
> ...not sure what I'm seeing there, though I suspect some kind of error correction, or that the low DRAM Refresh Cycle times of around 300 are throwing other DRAM variables out of balance. As posted before, the Dominator Plat's kit is much more sensitive on that than my G.Skill kits. Any ideas / explanations or hints at other DRAM variables I should adjust when lowering DRAM Refresh Cycle time.? Thanks in advance


Hello

I'm not sure 3dMark is the best thing to use to test tRFC. If the refresh rate is too low activate commands will be allowed to continue before the cells have had ample time to fully charge resulting in bit errors. MemTest For Windows would be the test to use for this. But yeah I would think 300 and below would be considerably low for those speeds. Especially 3200MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Any advice on installing this card in the RVE, like tips & tricks and do's and donot's?


Hello

Install the drivers, then the card in the slot connected to the PCH and enable it in the UEFI.


----------



## Sem

Can someone please help explain LLC for me the bios isnt clear..

Its written like 1 = 180% and 9 = 0%

But in AI Suite changing LLC the graphic and logic idicates the opposite

Which is correct?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Can someone please help explain LLC for me the bios isnt clear..
> 
> Its written like 1 = 180% and 9 = 0%
> 
> But in AI Suite changing LLC the graphic and logic idicates the opposite
> 
> Which is correct?


1=minimum
9=maximum


----------



## remmer29

Pleas help.
I tried to download the latest BIOS on the 2 BIOS and my system doesn`t want to start up quickly and after that in Win 8.1 I have a icon appears that says that "To optimized the Asus 5-way Optimizations I should install the drivers for MEI"
What is that and how to solve that issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Pleas help.
> I tried to download the latest BIOS on the 2 BIOS and my system doesn`t want to start up quickly and after that in Win 8.1 I have a icon appears that says that "To optimized the Asus 5-way Optimizations I should install the drivers for MEI"
> What is that and how to solve that issue?


you probably need to install the new chipset drivers that go with the new bios. download them from Asus and run each from within windows.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome. tRRD specifies the number clocks required from one activate command to the next when the command is being issued to different banks. From your settings an activate command will issued every 7 clocks. Lowering this value will also increase memory bandwidth performance. There is a limit imposed though which may require an additional delay between the fourth and fifth activate commands issued to different banks. This additional delay is what tFAW does. tFAW is the number of clocks from the time the first activate command is issued to the time the fifth is issued. With the settings you are using an activate command is being issued every seven clocks for a group of four activate commands (tRRD). However the number of clocks between the forth and fifth activate command is being delayed an additional seven clocks (tFAW) for a total of fourteen clocks instead of seven. Although this should now be obvious keep in mind tFAW can never be lower than tRRD x 4 and may need to be be set higher than this minimum depending on the memory and capabilities of the IMC.


Hi








Thank you again that was really helpful^^ Will try lower RRDS next but I think I need a little more voltage to do it








15-15-15-35-1T
(RRDS 7 - RRDL 7 - RFC 403 - FAW 28) Got same ns as auto with 0.05 more DRAM voltage and one step up on System Agent Voltage^^


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure 3dMark is the best thing to use to test tRFC. If the refresh rate is too low activate commands will be allowed to continue before the cells have had ample time to fully charge resulting in bit errors. MemTest For Windows would be the test to use for this. But yeah I would think 300 and below would be considerably low for those speeds. Especially 3200MHz.
> -snip-


Thanks much Praz







! I'm just running various GPUs in several 3D benchmarks and want to have a standardized CPU + memory setting for that


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you probably need to install the new chipset drivers that go with the new bios. download them from Asus and run each from within windows.


On Asus site they have only 2 files and I have installed them but still the issue does not solved complitly. In order to get to the BIOS i need more time then usual (about 3-4 minutes). On Q-Code on motherboard the 79 q-code is appears for to long. Only 1 qes. that i have is that possible that i have kiiled the 1 Bios?
2. How possible i can solve that problem? To reinstall bios does not help may be the promlen is in win 8.1 in other way when i switch to Bios 2 the problem is solving but i whant to make it clear to me?
Please help to solve that problem. I don't think that this is a problem of CPU?


----------



## scarletoath

Hey guys, just got my x99 system with R5E running earlier in the week after receiving my water cooling gear. I have one major issue though : everything is fine (SLi games, benchmarks) when running with SLi disabled, but with SLi enabled, the PC seems to switch to full screen mode (black screen) and then does nothing. After this moment, it occassionally does a graphic driver reset, but other times I have to completely restart the PC. CPU and GPU are at stock, RAM at XMP profile, latest 344.65 driver for dual GTX980s. Any ideas?

I also swapped the graphic cards position and same problem - non-SLi mode is fine but SLi isn't. Could it be a problem with the motherboard?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scarletoath*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my x99 system with R5E running earlier in the week after receiving my water cooling gear. I have one major issue though : everything is fine (SLi games, benchmarks) when running with SLi disabled, but with SLi enabled, the PC seems to switch to full screen mode (black screen) and then does nothing. After this moment, it occassionally does a graphic driver reset, but other times I have to completely restart the PC. CPU and GPU are at stock, RAM at XMP profile, latest 344.65 driver for dual GTX980s. Any ideas?
> 
> I also swapped the graphic cards position and same problem - non-SLi mode is fine but SLi isn't. Could it be a problem with the motherboard?


...if the mobo recognizes both cards (in non-SLI mode), I doubt your problem is mobo- related.....do your 980s have a dual BIOS switch ? If so, try second BIOS...I had a similar problem per what you describe with 2 - 4 SLi 780 Ti Classies running a custom BIOS, and trying to turn SLI on...switching to stock BIOS setting worked like a charm re. SLI, and on the next reboot I could revert back to the custom BIOS setting and everything worked great.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> On Asus site they have only 2 files and I have installed them but still the issue does not solved complitly. In order to get to the BIOS i need more time then usual (about 3-4 minutes). On Q-Code on motherboard the 79 q-code is appears for to long. Only 1 qes. that i have is that possible that i have kiiled the 1 Bios?
> 2. How possible i can solve that problem? To reinstall bios does not help may be the promlen is in win 8.1 in other way when i switch to Bios 2 the problem is solving but i whant to make it clear to me?
> Please help to solve that problem. I don't think that this is a problem of CPU?


I guess you have 0802 in bios 1...

How did you update bios 1??? Flashback or EZ Flash 2???

I killed one RVE updating to 0802 via flashback, and 79 code showed the most of the time, with pciexpress leds blinking...


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I have a couple of questions before I decide to buy this motherboard. If someone can answer a couple of questions for me that would be great.

1. I want to buy 2 x Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD for a RAID 0 and I was wondering is there any problems like guys loosing there raids setups with overclocks etc vs going with a single 512GB.

2. I want to buy a CaseLabs MAGNUM SMA8 with a REVERSE layout now is this motherboard standard form factor or a SSI EEB?









3. My last question is will the ROG LOG in picture below be able to rotate so my REVERSE setup will look okay and not upside down etc..









Thanks for your help


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have a couple of questions before I decide to buy this motherboard. If someone can answer a couple of questions for me that would be great.
> 
> 1. I want to buy 2 x Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD for a RAID 0 and I was wondering is there any problems like guys loosing there raids setups with overclocks etc vs going with a single 512GB.
> 
> 2. I want to buy a CaseLabs MAGNUM SMA8 with a REVERSE layout now is this motherboard standard form factor or a SSI EEB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. My last question is will the ROG LOG in picture below be able to rotate so my REVERSE setup will look okay and not upside down etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


I would go single, but raid should work ok too...

RVE is EATX, as manual says...

In regards to ROG rotation, I think it is not possible (because of memory slot proximity)...


----------



## Gunslinger.

New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I guess you have 0802 in bios 1...
> 
> How did you update bios 1??? Flashback or EZ Flash 2???
> 
> I killed one RVE updating to 0802 via flashback, and 79 code showed the most of the time, with pciexpress leds blinking...


I have started from windows EZ Flash it with 0802 and after that my bios 1 is not working properly.
As i sad before i need to wait for a 2-3 minutes in order to get to the win 8.1 after that evrything is going OK even OC to 4700 cpu when i switch to the BIOS 2 nothing wrong is goin on. You think it is the motherbout it self?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I had the same issue, returned the board and CPU and rem


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> I have started from windows EZ Flash it with 0802 and after that my bios 1 is not working properly.
> As i sad before i need to wait for a 2-3 minutes in order to get to the win 8.1 after that evrything is going OK even OC to 4700 cpu when i switch to the BIOS 2 nothing wrong is goin on. You think it is the motherbout it self?


I solved the problem turning back to 0706 (in the second board, as first one went to RMA), which seems to be less corruptible (mainly with cache high oc's)...

To get back to another bios (and then go to 0706), copy the second bios to bios 1, through uefi. It is the best method...


----------



## remmer29

Ok i will try it.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.


Congrats Gunslinger!








It took me 3 retail chips before finding 1 that does cache > 4.2


----------



## Margammor

It is back, the AI Suite 3 bug ;-) Anyone else had it? Tried de-installing AIS3, used the AIS cleaner, de-installed XTU and installed it all again (XTU first, from an earlier tip), but still the same.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


4500 CPU with 4500 Cache is simply amazing, gratz ^^

*@Remmer29* If you still have problems.
To refresh the >whole< bios including the system boot part of it, you need to go back to 0603.
0706-0801-0802 have same system boot so it won´t update it when switching between only those.
If im going to use either I always ezflash back to 0603 first ^^


----------



## scarletoath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...if the mobo recognizes both cards (in non-SLI mode), I doubt your problem is mobo- related.....do your 980s have a dual BIOS switch ? If so, try second BIOS...I had a similar problem per what you describe with 2 - 4 SLi 780 Ti Classies running a custom BIOS, and trying to turn SLI on...switching to stock BIOS setting worked like a charm re. SLI, and on the next reboot I could revert back to the custom BIOS setting and everything worked great.


Yeah mobo can see both cards. I don't remember the EVGA SC ACX2 GTX980s having BIOS switches. If not mobo issue, what else could it be? Power supply? I'm using EVGA 1200 P2 and using completely separate PCI-E power cables for all 2x2 6-pin power headers on the graphics cards.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> It is back, the AI Suite 3 bug ;-) Anyone else had it? Tried de-installing AIS3, used the AIS cleaner, de-installed XTU and installed it all again (XTU first, from an earlier tip), but still the same.


Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly are you trying to achieve with AISuite. ??


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly are you trying to achieve with AISuite. ??


Mostly Fan Xpert and basic OC as a starting point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice one! my chip can only manage 4.4 [email protected] (ugh). and 4.3 is only 1.25V... so 100mV to get 4.4 is going "off the reservation".


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Mostly Fan Xpert and basic OC as a starting point.


Why don't you try using the bios for a basic OC, your IMC might stuggle with 64 gig of ram, but you should be able to achieve a half decsent OC.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.


Great Gunslinger !!! This is mine on 24/7 Settings



http://imgur.com/2SZeLL0


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why don't you try using the bios for a basic OC, your IMC might stuggle with 64 gig of ram, but you should be able to achieve a half decsent OC.


I know I can do that, but that does not answer the AIS bug question. It is just irritating as it not loads on boot. So despite the usefullnes ant other options availeble, I want it to work for me ;-)


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> *@Remmer29* If you still have problems.
> To refresh the >whole< bios including the system boot part of it, you need to go back to 0603.
> 0706-0801-0802 have same system boot so it won´t update it when switching between only those.
> If im going to use either I always ezflash back to 0603 first ^^


OK i will do that but what is better way to switch the BIOS from Win or from BIOS.
Let's make it clear.
1. Switch BIOS to 0603
2. After that I should upgrade it step by step from 0603>0706>>0801>0802
But if I see the same problem when I will switch to 0603 then it is no reason to do the rest?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> *@Remmer29* If you still have problems.
> To refresh the >whole< bios including the system boot part of it, you need to go back to 0603.
> 0706-0801-0802 have same system boot so it won´t update it when switching between only those.
> If im going to use either I always ezflash back to 0603 first ^^


Hello

Depending on what was updated with newer versions flashing back to a previous version may not flash all the UEFI blocks, EC or other controllers.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> OK i will do that but what is better way to switch the BIOS from Win or from BIOS.
> Let's make it clear.
> 1. Switch BIOS to 0603
> 2. After that I should upgrade it step by step from 0603>0706>>0801>0802
> But if I see the same problem when I will switch to 0603 then it is no reason to do the rest?


If I were you, I would copy bios 2 to bios 1 with bios utility (having in mind bios 2 has other version different from 0802).

If the version in bios 2 is 0706, would remain with that. If bios 2 is previous to 0706, would flash again with EZ Flash 2 to 0706.

So steps would be: select bios 2, enter bios, enter flashback utility in bios and copy bios 2 to bios 1. Select bios 1 and start pc.

Then, if bios version is 0706, would remain with it, until new version different from 0802. If not, would flash 0706 in bios 1.

As I previously said, in my case, 0802 seems very corruptible...


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Great Gunslinger !!! This is mine on 24/7 Settings
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2SZeLL0


Now try booting warm / cold a few times. Try turning the system off for several hours and then turn it back on. It may be fine for a few days doing that, but I bet you it will lock during POST eventually. It'll do it for no apparent rhyme or reason. It's not a question of if, but when.

If you are OK with turning the system off and on a few times when it happens to get DRAM training sorted out, then that's fine.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New chip in last night, looks like a 24/7 keeper.


Good chip there, congrats!!!

Mine can reach 45 (1,42v) ht on 16 threads, but not able to push it to 46 uncore...

With 45 core and 45 uncore I can pass intelburn very high. 46 core and 45 uncore is less stable, but enough for almost everything...





Now have it 46 core, 44 uncore, ht on 16 threads:



Would like to see 46-46 24/7...


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Depending on what was updated with newer versions flashing back to a previous version may not flash all the UEFI blocks, EC or other controllers.


Hi








That is nice to know ^^

*@Remmer29*
Idea is to reflash back to 0603 just to >redo most of the boot part< and then flash directly to the one you intend to keep. May that be 0706 or 0801 or 0802








I had issues with 0802 before, but avoiding flashing from 0706 or 0801 seems to help me.
That said my knowledge about how flashing works is limited, so maybe others have better solutions ^^

Edit:
Remember ClearCMOS before and after


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Now try booting warm / cold a few times. Try turning the system off for several hours and then turn it back on. It may be fine for a few days doing that, but I bet you it will lock during POST eventually. It'll do it for no apparent rhyme or reason. It's not a question of if, but when.
> 
> If you are OK with turning the system off and on a few times when it happens to get DRAM training sorted out, then that's fine.


AdamK47 see my posts some pages back about the BD and BF codes at boot or reset or cold boot.

I Fixed this not only using DRAM Evenutal Volts but as Radaja told me to get a full stable system. R5E so damn strong that if you are not stable you can game withouth noticing it. So just follow his advice and i been working since a week without that, just today appeared again then gone again. After this memtest that made me realize that i had to increase VCore a bit (as a result of 3100C15 1T) all is good, You may try this method you will see that if your sytstem is doing that it's because aint stable. Shoot the 12 instances of memtest let it go 150% or more.

Best Regards








Sergio


----------



## devilhead

so i'm testing with rampage 5 and 5960X, trying to do overclock per core ratio, but it is impossible or i need to learn something.
i do like this - set my cpu per core ratio:
Core0 - 4700mhz - (because is worst one)
Core1 - 4900mhz
Core2 - 4900mhz
Core3 - 4800mhz
Core4 - 4800mhz
Core5 - 4800mhz
Core6 - 4700mhz
Core7 - 4800mhz
so save and reset, after reset i come to bios and see:
Core0 - 4700mhz
Core1 - 4700mhz
Core2 - 4700mhz
Core3 - 4700mhz
Core4 - 4800mhz
Core5 - 4800mhz
Core6 - 4700mhz
Core7 - 4800mhz,
and always what i set, it will be changed







even i will combine just 4700 and 4800, bios will change...
any help? never had done this before


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> AdamK47 see my posts some pages back about the BD and BF codes at boot or reset or cold boot.
> 
> I Fixed this not only using DRAM Evenutal Volts but as Radaja told me to get a full stable system. R5E so damn strong that if you are not stable you can game withouth noticing it. So just follow his advice and i been working since a week without that, just today appeared again then gone again. After this memtest that made me realize that i had to increase VCore a bit (as a result of 3100C15 1T) all is good, You may try this method you will see that if your sytstem is doing that it's because aint stable. Shoot the 12 instances of memtest let it go 150% or more.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio


I was able to fix it. I stopped using 3200 and 3000 memory speeds. 2666 doesn't cause the problem, so I keep the memory speed there. I tried every combination possible. This is the only way for me to truly fix the odd boot problems.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so i'm testing with rampage 5 and 5960X, trying to do overclock per core ratio, but it is impossible or i need to learn something.
> i do like this - set my cpu per core ratio:
> Core0 - 4700mhz - (because is worst one)
> Core1 - 4900mhz
> Core2 - 4900mhz
> Core3 - 4800mhz
> Core4 - 4800mhz
> Core5 - 4800mhz
> Core6 - 4700mhz
> Core7 - 4800mhz
> so save and reset, after reset i come to bios and see:
> Core0 - 4700mhz
> Core1 - 4700mhz
> Core2 - 4700mhz
> Core3 - 4700mhz
> Core4 - 4800mhz
> Core5 - 4800mhz
> Core6 - 4700mhz
> Core7 - 4800mhz,
> and always what i set, it will be changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even i will combine just 4700 and 4800, bios will change...
> any help? never had done this before


what for you need to do that i think it better and more stable to put 4700 for all core and foget about this.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> what for you need to do that i think it better and more stable to put 4700 for all core and foget about this.


i have stable 4700, but like you see i want to push further








i have tested each core, and found weak one's







and with loop temperature 27C is hard to make run 4800mhz test stable if i will open window and make loop temperature 16C, then yes, 4800mhz is able to make easy


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> so i'm testing with rampage 5 and 5960X, trying to do overclock per core ratio, but it is impossible or i need to learn something.
> i do like this - set my cpu per core ratio:
> Core0 - 4700mhz - (because is worst one)
> Core1 - 4900mhz
> Core2 - 4900mhz
> Core3 - 4800mhz
> Core4 - 4800mhz
> Core5 - 4800mhz
> Core6 - 4700mhz
> Core7 - 4800mhz
> so save and reset, after reset i come to bios and see:
> Core0 - 4700mhz
> Core1 - 4700mhz
> Core2 - 4700mhz
> Core3 - 4700mhz
> Core4 - 4800mhz
> Core5 - 4800mhz
> Core6 - 4700mhz
> Core7 - 4800mhz,
> and always what i set, it will be changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even i will combine just 4700 and 4800, bios will change...
> any help? never had done this before


Hi, I had the same wrong idea at first. You can only set your core multipliers to be all equal, or in decreasing order. Those are the only choices. You can not go core by core and say what its multiplier will be. You can only set that you want multiplier xx when up to __ cores are active. So a typical setup for some might be 46-46-46-46-45-45-45-45. That's saying "give me a max of 46x when 1, 2, 3, or 4 cores are active, and 45x when 5, 6, 7, or 8 cores are active." There is no way to go core by core and set its own max multiplier independently, as nice as that would be for managing heat.

The most common setting here seems to be all cores equal since it's more predictable for overclocking. But as Ai Suite sort of points out, you can sometimes squeeze out a little more performance for your daily use by having the first half of your cores run one step faster. I don't think there are many users setting more than just two steps.

All of this is sort of a way to do "custom" Turbo functionality, slightly more general and adjustable than the old-school Intel turbo deal which was just one single core is allowed to go one multiplier higher if it's the only one awake.

I can't actually tell you why the settings are changing, though, except that you broke the rules and set them out of order so the BIOS behavior in that case is probably not fully defined or predictable.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I was able to fix it. I stopped using 3200 and 3000 memory speeds. 2666 doesn't cause the problem, so I keep the memory speed there. I tried every combination possible. This is the only way for me to truly fix the odd boot problems.


but you can't be discouraged by that bro...

i have the G.SKILL 4x4 3000C15 Kit 1,35

it's easier to to go above x125 instead of going on 100, that maybe your reason
i mean 47x100 i go perfect but to OC mem it's good not to

i set 129.2 x 36 = [email protected] 1,35 Level 9, DRAM sets auto on 3100C15 and i put 1T

DRAM on 1,35 and Eventual in 1,255
SYSTEM AGENT 1,23

and done

of course this depends on your CPU IMC

Just my 2 cents


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is nice to know ^^
> 
> *@Remmer29*
> Idea is to reflash back to 0603 just to >redo most of the boot part< and then flash directly to the one you intend to keep. May that be 0706 or 0801 or 0802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had issues with 0802 before, but avoiding flashing from 0706 or 0801 seems to help me.
> That said my knowledge about how flashing works is limited, so maybe others have better solutions ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Remember ClearCMOS before and after


Done that but nothing helps therefore i think it is time to write to the Asus Warranty to change the motherboard to a new one.


----------



## ozzy1925

Today i installed my 4x4gb 3200mhz g.skill kit but to my rampage V.When i install the rams to black slots i get Q code 53 ( memory initialization error.Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed) and it doesnt boot but when i plug them into red slots it works just fine.I updated to latest bios 0802 and its still same .I also tried 1 ram to 1 black slot and still getting code 53 .Is that mean i have a faulty motherboard?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Today i installed my 4x4gb 3200mhz g.skill kit but to my rampage V.When i install the rams to black slots i get Q code 53 ( memory initialization error.Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed) and it doesnt boot but when i plug them into red slots it works just fine.I updated to latest bios 0802 and its still same .I also tried 1 ram to 1 black slot and still getting code 53 .Is that mean i have a faulty motherboard?


Bro mem goes on the RED ones not on the BLACK !


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Bro mem goes on the RED ones not on the BLACK !


thanks but what are the black ram slots for?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks but what are the black ram slots for?


for filling all the banks they have less speed, so use the red ok ?


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks but what are the black ram slots for?


On page 1-11 it shows that the black ram slots would be for the second set of RAM.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Done that but nothing helps therefore i think it is time to write to the Asus Warranty to change the motherboard to a new one.


Sounds like the right thing to do. Hopefully it is sorted quick and you get new one soon


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> for filling all the banks they have less speed, so use the red ok ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> On page 1-11 it shows that the black ram slots would be for the second set of RAM.


thanks alot both +rep







i tought black slots must also work and i wasted my night thinking how to deal with asus rma .


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks alot both +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tought black slots must also work and i wasted my night thinking how to deal with asus rma .


glad to help bro







any further question i love RAM so i tweak a lot


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> but you can't be discouraged by that bro...
> 
> i have the G.SKILL 4x4 3000C15 Kit 1,35
> 
> it's easier to to go above x125 instead of going on 100, that maybe your reason
> i mean 47x100 i go perfect but to OC mem it's good not to
> 
> i set 129.2 x 36 = [email protected] 1,35 Level 9, DRAM sets auto on 3100C15 and i put 1T
> 
> DRAM on 1,35 and Eventual in 1,255
> SYSTEM AGENT 1,23
> 
> and done
> 
> of course this depends on your CPU IMC
> 
> Just my 2 cents


I have far better luck on the higher straps also


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I keep going back and playing with 100 because I fantasize about finally breaking through to good stable results with 3000 or 3200 memory, but my board is just not going to do it, plus the loss of adaptive voltage mode. Also, this week I'm going to replace my memory kit and fill up the slots and I'm sure there is little or no chance of reaching much above 2666 or maybe 2750 after that, so I might as well sit tight.

So I end up back at 125 clocked up to around 126 or 127 most of the time. All in all I really like my system, happy enough with 4.5ish and low enough latency to have a very smooth user experience in everything I do.

In fact I wish more of my friends knew how truly great it feels to use a computer that works this well. Most of them are still stuck in various underperforming systems so they have to spend most of their time hating Windows. It's true that Windows is not all that great, but 95% of the dislikable things about it just don't bug you at all once your system has so much headroom that nothing ever bogs down.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have far better luck on the higher straps also


yes i as this is my first time on a Rampage an hexa core CPU, even tough that mine was choosen from 3, i realized that, i can go easy to 47HT on less than 1.4V but...mem sucks on OC


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks alot both +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tought black slots must also work and i wasted my night thinking how to deal with asus rma .


Hi, ozzy.

You thought too quick to rma the board...


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Sounds like the right thing to do. Hopefully it is sorted quick and you get new one soon


Thanks for help anyway.
I think to solve that issue as quick as possible.
I am woundering when the Black Edition is coming out?


----------



## Margammor

Anyone using an ThunderboltEX II card on the RVE?

Installed Intel TB software (works), then installed the TBEX II card (works, I can see TB options in my Bios). TB card is in PCH slot x4_1 (the black one) but ...... It does nog recognize my TB storage device (LaCie 2big Thunderbolt™ 2)

What can be the issue?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Anyone using an ThunderboltEX II card on the RVE?
> 
> Installed Intel TB software (works), then installed the TBEX II card (works, I can see TB options in my Bios). TB card is in PCH slot x4_1 (the black one) but ...... It does nog recognize my TB storage device (LaCie 2big Thunderbolt™ 2)
> 
> What can be the issue?


What options did you set in Bios? You actually have to turn on Thunderbolt in Bios, and set security. I have found "Legacy" security setting works best for me. I don't have a LaCie, so can't test that specific item, but I have a Thunderbolt docking port with Firewire, USB, and a Network jack, and they all work fine.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> What options did you set in Bios? You actually have to turn on Thunderbolt in Bios, and set security. I have found "Legacy" security setting works best for me. I don't have a LaCie, so can't test that specific item, but I have a Thunderbolt docking port with Firewire, USB, and a Network jack, and they all work fine.


Turned on TB off course, security now set to legacy. No show yet.

How can you make a pic of your bios settings, i see people doing that....


----------



## Margammor

found it


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Turned on TB off course, security now set to legacy. No show yet.
> 
> How can you make a pic of your bios settings, i see people doing that....


If you look at key settings at the top of the bios screen it will tell you, I think it's F12. This will save a jpg file to an external thumb drive from what I've read.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> found it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The only difference I see between your settings and mine, is you have TBT Device IO resource Support turned on, and I don't.


----------



## kael13

I'm occasionally getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT bsods. Usually happens after a long uptime and then opening Chrome. I did do a MemTest86 run on my memory when I got it but it turned up nothing.

Just had a thought.. I wonder if it's anything to do with Samsung's RAPID mode.

Anyway, I upped the size of my virtual memory (it was set ridiculously low) and on the last BSOD it seems my mobo updated to 801 of its own accord so I'll see what happens.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> The only difference I see between your settings and mine, is you have TBT Device IO resource Support turned on, and I don't.


Ok, turned it off, no result yet. Strange.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Ok, turned it off, no result yet. Strange.


I'm not that familiar with the LaCie. Does it have an on/off switch? and if so, do you have it on when you boot your computer? From what I have read hard drive hot swapping doesn't work with Thunderbolt under Windows.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Anyone using an ThunderboltEX II card on the RVE?
> 
> Installed Intel TB software (works), then installed the TBEX II card (works, I can see TB options in my Bios). TB card is in PCH slot x4_1 (the black one) but ...... It does nog recognize my TB storage device (LaCie 2big Thunderbolt™ 2)
> 
> What can be the issue?


Hello

The cable is connected from the card to the board? Is the LaCie known to be compatible with PCs and Windows? The specs only list USB.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The cable is connected from the card to the board? Is the LaCie known to be compatible with PCs and Windows? The specs only list USB.


Tried booting with the LaCie on and off, no effect. Cable is connected off course, both internally to the board and externally to the DP port. Not sure is the LaCie is compattible and if that matters, TB is like USB 3.0 and does not matter as it needs no drivers. My guess there is tha LaCie assumes only Macs having TB. Had the same LaCie working (however not really stable) on the X99-DL, so it must be able to work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Had the same LaCie working (however not really stable) on the X99-DL, so it must be able to work.


Hello

Like Roland I have no issues with the Thunderbolt properly working with the card and the R5E. With the LaCie not working with the Deluxe also, "not really stable" cannot be considered working for a hard drive, I would be contacting the manufacturer of the unit for any info regarding this.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Like Roland I have no issues with the Thunderbolt properly working with the card and the R5E. With the LaCie not working with the Deluxe also, "not really stable" cannot be considered working for a hard drive, I would be contacting the manufacturer of the unit for any info regarding this.


Well, the X99-DL was not stable (and in the end died on me). The LaCie is ok in both USB 3.0 (on the RVE) and with TB on a MacBook Pro. So it is not the LaCie imho.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well, the X99-DL was not stable (and in the end died on me). The LaCie is ok in both USB 3.0 (on the RVE) and with TB on a MacBook Pro. So it is not the LaCie imho.


Hello

As other users and myself have not seen any issues using non-LeCie Thunderbolt products with the R5E contact both LaCie and you local ASUS support to see if there is a viable solution for you.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As other users and myself have not seen any issues using non-LeCie Thunderbolt products with the R5E contact both LaCie and you local ASUS support to see if there is a viable solution for you.


Ok. Will play a bit more and start some Google research. Issue with local Asus support that the technical level of understanding and issue solving is lower than on more global forums like this.


----------



## mirkoj

Hello,

I finally put together my new system as last piece of parts corsair dominator platinum 2666mHz ram arrived.
I used only asus 5s step optimization to set CPU at 4200 MHz, tried 4.4 but got blue screen and I don't have that much need for high so just settled at 4.2

Couple things that area bti anoying and unexpected:

4th GPU and lowest PCIE was a bit pain to push in place as it is pressing really hard on power reset hd led and those connectors.
that is without that additional white piece to plug them in and then all together to board.
Image attached.

second problem is due to case..
side panel is a bit inside and hard to put any screws for GPUs in and even without it seems like wholes are not aligned but that is corsair 900d problem.. have to figure out something about that.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Good chip there, congrats!!!
> 
> Mine can reach 45 (1,42v) ht on 16 threads, but not able to push it to 46 uncore...
> 
> With 45 core and 45 uncore I can pass intelburn very high. 46 core and 45 uncore is less stable, but enough for almost everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now have it 46 core, 44 uncore, ht on 16 threads:
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see 46-46 24/7...


This is what ram and what voltage for 3200 15-15-15-35 ?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> This is what ram and what voltage for 3200 15-15-15-35 ?


Ram is GSkill 3000 CL15, and voltage 1,375v...

Regards from Spain.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Ram is GSkill 3000 CL15, and voltage 1,375v...
> 
> Regards from Spain.


Thanks









Good ram


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I finally put together my new system as last piece of parts corsair dominator platinum 2666mHz ram arrived.
> I used only asus 5s step optimization to set CPU at 4200 MHz, tried 4.4 but got blue screen and I don't have that much need for high so just settled at 4.2
> 
> Couple things that area bti anoying and unexpected:
> 
> 4th GPU and lowest PCIE was a bit pain to push in place as it is pressing really hard on power reset hd led and those connectors.
> that is without that additional white piece to plug them in and then all together to board.
> Image attached.
> 
> second problem is due to case..
> side panel is a bit inside and hard to put any screws for GPUs in and even without it seems like wholes are not aligned but that is corsair 900d problem.. have to figure out something about that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah, yes I've encountered this problem before. There is an easy solution though.

Don't use 4 GPU. No, honestly, don't. 4 way SLi scaling is rubbish anyway. Or go water and fit EK blocks, plenty of room on the V then.


----------



## mirkoj

Silent scone, I'm not useing 4 GPUs for sli scaling and games, using them for GPU rendering, oso even 8 of them wouldnt be troo much









I do game as well ofc triple screen suround 8080x1440 res so they come in handy but rendering is primary use


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I finally put together my new system as last piece of parts corsair dominator platinum 2666mHz ram arrived.
> I used only asus 5s step optimization to set CPU at 4200 MHz, tried 4.4 but got blue screen and I don't have that much need for high so just settled at 4.2
> 
> Couple things that area bti anoying and unexpected:
> 
> 4th GPU and lowest PCIE was a bit pain to push in place as it is pressing really hard on power reset hd led and those connectors.
> that is without that additional white piece to plug them in and then all together to board.
> Image attached.
> 
> second problem is due to case..
> side panel is a bit inside and hard to put any screws for GPUs in and even without it seems like wholes are not aligned but that is corsair 900d problem.. have to figure out something about that.
> 
> Whick cards are u using in the setup for rendering. Thinking myself for rendering about either 3-4 SLI or 1-2 times a Quadro card


----------



## mirkoj

4 titans in this setup, and orderer 5x 970 cards as well, 4 for older p9x79-e ws mbo rig and 1 more to add into hero VI maximus board along with 780 card.
they all will be rendering.

absolutely no reason to use quadro cards for rendering. overpriced and performance and rendering are same or lower.

best value for money right now are 970


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> 4 titans in this setup, and orderer 5x 970 cards as well, 4 for older p9x79-e ws mbo rig and 1 more to add into hero VI maximus board along with 780 card.
> they all will be rendering.
> 
> absolutely no reason to use quadro cards for rendering. overpriced and performance and rendering are same or lower.
> 
> best value for money right now are 970


Based on value for money, I guess you are right:

http://furryball.aaa-studio.eu/aboutFurryBall/benchmarks.html


----------



## mirkoj

also based on latest updates form guys at redshift (www.redshift3d.com) there are some issues with gpu rendering and 9xx series and they are working with nvidia on it as well but still good results.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> also based on latest updates form guys at redshift (www.redshift3d.com) there are some issues with gpu rendering and 9xx series and they are working with nvidia on it as well but still good results.


Yep, read it somewhere else. Thinking on 2 Quadro K6000 which I can buy quite cheap from an architectural design agency which went broke. Can buy them for under 2k EUR.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, yes I've encountered this problem before. There is an easy solution though.
> 
> Don't use 4 GPU. No, honestly, don't. 4 way SLi scaling is rubbish anyway. Or go water and fit EK blocks, plenty of room on the V then.


Sorry mate, even with a EK block, the connectors, especially USB3.0, stop the card from seating at all. Found out yesterday because the EK SLI bridge, did not fit.................... why? Because of the non standard spacing of the very first slot









I have had to use some 90 degree rotating fittings and an adjustable SLI link to connect the blocks. It works, but probably slows the flow rate down.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah, yes I've encountered this problem before. There is an easy solution though.
> 
> Don't use 4 GPU. No, honestly, don't. 4 way SLi scaling is rubbish anyway. Or go water and fit EK blocks, plenty of room on the V then.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry mate, even with a EK block, the connectors, especially USB3.0, stop the card from seating at all. Found out yesterday because the EK SLI bridge, did not fit.................... why? Because of the non standard spacing of the very first slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had to use some 90 degree rotating fittings and an adjustable SLI link to connect the blocks. It works, but probably slows the flow rate down.
Click to expand...

Odd, im using the last PCIE port for my 3rd graphic card, and I don't have this issue with the front panel header being in the way with the card.
I cant comment on the USB header as I don't have that PCIE occupied with a graphic card,

Tho im using the XSPC razor waterblocks on each of my cards.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Any reason to trade in my 4930K @ 4,9 Ghz, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400 Mhz and Asus RIVBE for a 5960X, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 and Asus RVE?

Mainly gaming on my machine, doing 4x R9 290X, 2x EVGA G2 1300W and so on. How is the mosfet/chipset temperatures with four cards?

Any improvement 5960X, DDR4 vs 4930K (good clocker), DDR3? As far as I understand RVE is still x16 x8 x8 x8, right? One PLX-chip?


----------



## remmer29

Could you tell WHY and WHAT FOR you need 4 gpu?
More then 2 gpu you don't need why buy extra 2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Any reason to trade in my 4930K @ 4,9 Ghz, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400 Mhz and Asus RIVBE for a 5960X, Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 and Asus RVE?
> 
> Mainly gaming on my machine, doing 4x R9 290X, 2x EVGA G2 1300W and so on. How is the mosfet/chipset temperatures with four cards?
> 
> Any improvement 5960X, DDR4 vs 4930K (good clocker), DDR3? As far as I understand RVE is still x16 x8 x8 x8, right? One PLX-chip?


no plx chip on the R5E. And the pcie bandwidth will not impact bus performance for gaming (.... well maybe if you are doing 4K surround







)

Really hard to rationalize changing platforms only for gaming. You'd do better by upgrading your GPUs for gaming in the first place... or, overclock the heck outta those 4 290x.
... considering your question, you are probably an expert/boardleader in the games you play... and therefore know that a platform upgrade won't make you a better gamer









But hey, the 5960X is a great CPU... read a bit. You'll quickly find out that you will not (likely) be gaming an 8-core at 4.9GHz.


----------



## Luca T

To be sure and not to do some mistake to use Adaptive Vcore voltage I should put:

- FULL manual voltage disable
- select Adaptive
- select + or -
- insert a voltage adjustment

And what in the total turbo voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> To be sure and not to do some mistake to use Adaptive Vcore voltage I should put:
> 
> - FULL manual voltage disable
> - select Adaptive
> - select + or -
> - insert a voltage adjustment
> 
> And what in the total turbo voltage?


The total turbo voltage fills itself, showing you what voltage will be applied during turbo ratios.

For example, +0.005V Offset and 1.295V Adaptive will give you 1.3V when your CPU ratio is above it's stock turbo.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The total turbo voltage fills itself, showing you what voltage will be applied during turbo ratios.
> 
> For example, +0.005V Offset and 1.295V Adaptive will give you 1.3V when your CPU ratio is above it's stock turbo.


But the Adaptive will be given automatically?!
Where do I insert 1.295V for the adaptive?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

DDR4-3000
15-15-15-35-1T
1.4V DRAM
1.2V VCCSA
100 Strap



@Jpmboy don't be mad at me for breaking the CAS+tRCD+tRTP rule!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> DDR4-3000
> 15-15-15-35-1T
> 1.4V DRAM
> 1.2V VCCSA
> 100 Strap
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy don't be mad at me for breaking the CAS+tRCD+tRTP rule!


Wasn't it suggested ad VCCSA limit 1.15 from a Raja's post? Or Am I wrong?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> But the Adaptive will be given automatically?!
> Where do I insert 1.295V for the adaptive?


I might have the wording wrong, but there are two voltages for you to enter. The first is the offset, and the second is the additional voltage applied above stock turbo ratios.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I might have the wording wrong, but there are two voltages for you to enter. The first is the offset, and the second is the additional voltage applied above stock turbo ratios.


I'm lost









So there are two different "additional adjusting"?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Wasn't it suggested ad VCCSA limit 1.15 from a Raja's post? Or Am I wrong?


The offset I chose is in the "yellow" according to the bios, so I don't think it's extreme or anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there are two different "additional adjusting"?


Yes, it's pretty simple. Offset isn't important, but Asus makes you enter a value anyway. Use +0.005. Then enter the voltage you want applied under load under the next section.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> DDR4-3000
> 15-15-15-35-1T
> 1.4V DRAM
> 1.2V VCCSA
> 100 Strap
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy don't be mad at me for breaking the CAS+tRCD+tRTP rule!


Hello

There is no rule being broke here. The limit is a mathematical constraint that cannot be broke. Attempting to do so results in the board falling back to the MSR data which will override such misadventure.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no rule being broke here. The limit is a mathematical constraint that cannot be broke. Attempting to do so results in the board falling back to the MSR data which will override such misadventure.


Can you help me understand why memory manufacturers have XMP certifications that seem to contradict? For example,

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr

Are they expecting tRTP to be run at 5?


----------



## Luca T

Excuse me if I bother you, but what I didn't understand is:

- I insert a +0,005 in the offset
Then
- do I insert another +0,0xx in the turbo voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me if I bother yo, but what I didn't understand is:
> 
> - I insert a +0,005 in the offset
> Then
> - do I insert another +0,0xx in the turbo voltage?


0.005 in offset
1.295 in additional turbo

That will give you 1.3V when above stock turbo.

0.005 in offset
1.245 in additional turbo

That will give you 1.25V when above stock turbo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Can you help me understand why memory manufacturers have XMP certifications that seem to contradict? For example,
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr
> 
> Are they expecting tRTP to be run at 5?


Hello

Have a read through the JEDEC document Raja posted the link to. It fully lays out the requirements for tRAS.


----------



## Luca T

But this adaptive should be useful to make the cpu downclock when in idle correct?

Or I Made something wrong or my cpu is always at 4.5


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> DDR4-3000
> 15-15-15-35-1T
> 1.4V DRAM
> 1.2V VCCSA
> 100 Strap
> 
> 
> 
> @Jpmboy don't be mad at me for breaking the CAS+tRCD+tRTP rule!


lol - you're not the first. your mobo chipset and IMC is taking care of it for you.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Can you help me understand why memory manufacturers have XMP certifications that seem to contradict? For example,
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr
> 
> Are they expecting tRTP to be run at 5?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have a read through the JEDEC document Raja posted the link to. It fully lays out the requirements for tRAS.
Click to expand...

No offense intended, Praz, and I very much appreciate all of your experience and help here, but are you declining to answer his question?

He asked why manufacturers' XMP settings sometimes do not follow that rule. My own example is the G.Skill DDR4 in my sig... its XMP profile includes a tRAS that is lower than the expected sum.

On the other hand I know your answers to be fully factual and thorough, so I suppose if I read the relevant section a third time I may find my own answer for why G.Skill's settings are not out of line even if they appear to be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me if I bother you, but what I didn't understand is:
> 
> - I insert a +0,005 in the offset
> Then
> - do I insert another +0,0xx in the turbo voltage?


yes - the total will appear in the number below that field in the bios.

make sure you have speedstep enabled and in windows, check that "Balanced" power setting has min proc state = 0% (some folks use 5%)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 0.005 in offset
> 1.295 in additional turbo
> 
> That will give you 1.3V when above stock turbo.
> 
> 0.005 in offset
> 1.245 in additional turbo
> 
> That will give you 1.25V when above stock turbo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - the total will appear in the number below that field in the bios.
> 
> make sure you have speedstep enabled and in windows, check that "Balanced" power setting has min proc state = 0% (some folks use 5%)


Thank's guys, I thought first insert the Vcore then the adjusting value not the oppositte









Shouldn't I put Speedstep disable to Overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> No offense intended, Praz, and I very much appreciate all of your experience and help here, but are you declining to answer his question?
> 
> He asked why manufacturers' XMP settings sometimes do not follow that rule. My own example is the G.Skill DDR4 in my sig... its XMP profile includes a tRAS that is lower than the expected sum.
> 
> On the other hand I know your answers to be fully factual and thorough, so I suppose if I read the relevant section a third time I may find my own answer for why G.Skill's settings are not out of line even if they appear to be.


I'm not an EE, but did read thru the jdec doc. it's pretty clear what is happening when you set a value lower than the related timings allow... IDK, maybe the manuf have to address the different mobo chipsets and microcode accounting for some with and some w/o offsets of this value. And frankly to the ram manuf, what's the risk if, for in order for the ram to validate on startup this value is adjusted by the mobo? Especially if we (and I'm one) makes purchase choices based on these numbers... c'mon, you know you do.









What we really need is something that can actually tell us what it really is running at... not what we set it to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank's guys, I thought first insert the Vcore then the adjusting value not the oppositte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shouldn't I put Speedstep disable to Overclock*?


not really ... either with manual/fixed or dynamic voltage. Some folks do, gut then the system will not downclock and down volt.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really ... either with manual/fixed or dynamic voltage. Some folks do, gut then the system will not downclock and down volt.


Ops


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Can you help me understand why memory manufacturers have XMP certifications that seem to contradict? For example,
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr
> 
> Are they expecting tRTP to be run at 5?


I have taken tras very low (lol - look at the preset for 4x4 hynix 3200)... by reducing tRTP stepwise... it's 10 whether you run 2666 or 3200 so you have some leeway.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> No offense intended, Praz, and I very much appreciate all of your experience and help here, but are you declining to answer his question?
> 
> He asked why manufacturers' XMP settings sometimes do not follow that rule. My own example is the G.Skill DDR4 in my sig... its XMP profile includes a tRAS that is lower than the expected sum.
> 
> On the other hand I know your answers to be fully factual and thorough, so I suppose if I read the relevant section a third time I may find my own answer for why G.Skill's settings are not out of line even if they appear to be.


+1

I'm glad I'm not the only one curious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not an EE, but did read thru the jdec doc. it's pretty clear what is happening when you set a value lower that the related timings allow... IDK, maybe the manuf have to address the different mobo chipsets and microcode accounting for some with and some w/o offsets of this value. And frankly to the ram manuf, what's the risk if, for in order for the ram to validate on startup this value is adjusted by the mobo? Especially if we (and I'm one) makes purchase choices based on these numbers... c'mon, you know you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we really need is something that can actually tell us what it really is running at... not what we set it to.


I agree. I wish we could see what everything's running at. Then I could understand why tras 35 can pass memtest for hours, but tras 33 fails within minutes. Is it being set to something like 40 and 38 respectively? What's going on in the background?


----------



## Luca T

The correct Cpu-z version for X99 is 1.71?

Because mine seemed "static" Even before showing a "blocked" 1.3 and now I have another proof of it, cpu-z doesn't show any downclock neither downvolt

Edit: I reinstalled it works, even if very slow values refresh And it doesn't show Small Vdrop as usual


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> The correct Cpu-z version for X99 is 1.71?
> 
> Because mine seemed "static" Even before and now I have another proof of it, cpu-z doesn't show any downclock neither downvolt


If you have adaptive set and speedstep enabled, you need to go into the advanced windows power settings and set the min processor state to 0% like jmpboy mentioned.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> No offense intended, Praz, and I very much appreciate all of your experience and help here, but are you declining to answer his question?


Hello

Yes I am. I am not in a position to speak on the behalf of memory manufacturers as to why they do what they do. Raja and I both try to help out others with what we know or have learned over the years. Although to be quite honest the last few weeks I have been leaning toward offering assistance to board related issues only. Rehashing the same things over and over again is getting old and I do have a limited amount of time which can be better spent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> +1
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one curious.
> I agree. I wish we could see what everything's running at. Then I could understand why tras 35 can pass memtest for hours, but tras 33 fails within minutes. Is it being set to something like 40 and 38 respectively? *What's going on in the background*?


no idea. but... you are also running 1.4V and 1.2vsa, so anything the manufacturer did or does is kinda irrelevant when you go that far off the reservation (... also know as AOR: acceptable operating range).

does it matter? you have your ram tuned up well. My advice to the guy wondering how to overclock his ram (which you obviously know how to do) was you get him started with reasonable initial settings. Kinda like someone at the track saying to a virgin... yeah, you can jump into this ZR-1 and just put the throttle down.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you have adaptive set and speedstep enabled, you need to go into the advanced windows power settings and set the min processor state to 0% like jmpboy mentioned.


I did it all, now it works even if still doesn't show the usual Vdrop

Is it possible that with the adaptive in the RealBench benchmark I did 110k instead of the usual 130?

And another thing of the adaptive, With manual 1.30 Cpu-z showed 1.30 with offset +0.001 and turbo 1.299 it shows 1.3005


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes I am. I am not in a position to speak on the behalf of memory manufacturers as to why they do what they do. Raja and I both try to help out others with what we know or have learned over the years. Although to be quite honest the last few weeks I have been leaning toward offering assistance to board related issues only. Rehashing the same things over and over again is getting old and I do have a limited amount of time which can be better spent.


I wasn't looking to rehash the same thing over and over again, I was looking for your insight as to why the memory manufacturers do what they do. You seem to be the most knowledgeable, so I figured you might have an inclination as to why.

I am grateful for your time and have learned many things, and as you mentioned you do not want to speak on behalf of memory manufacturers so that's fine by me. I did not mean to cause frustration.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does it matter?


I am just curious. I like to understand the "why."


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not an EE, but did read thru the jdec doc. it's pretty clear what is happening when you set a value lower than the related timings allow... IDK, maybe the manuf have to address the different mobo chipsets and microcode accounting for some with and some w/o offsets of this value. And frankly to the ram manuf, what's the risk if, for in order for the ram to validate on startup this value is adjusted by the mobo? Especially if we (and I'm one) makes purchase choices based on these numbers... c'mon, you know you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we really need is something that can actually tell us what it really is running at... not what we set it to.


I think Intel just expect people to leave these things alone









@Yuhfhrh That's a lot of SA voltage lol. I'm running similar on 125 with 1.040v


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think Intel just expect people to leave these things alone


Mostly yes, they do. The microcode has baseline values to get everyone started. Outside expected operational ranges, vendors have to add delays to most of the timing sets.

Setting tRAS below the value of CAS+tRCD+tRTP, may have a knock on effect for tRC spacing internally, however, I would not think about these things too much as tRAS and tRP are not important for outright performance on this architecture - the number of page misses is small. Best advice for all is leave tRAS as is, or increase to a minimum of CAS+tRCD+tRTP if instability is experienced.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no plx chip on the R5E. And the pcie bandwidth will not impact bus performance for gaming (.... well maybe if you are doing 4K surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Really hard to rationalize changing platforms only for gaming. You'd do better by upgrading your GPUs for gaming in the first place... or, overclock the heck outta those 4 290x.
> ... considering your question, you are probably an expert/boardleader in the games you play... and therefore know that a platform upgrade won't make you a better gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, the 5960X is a great CPU... read a bit. You'll quickly find out that you will not (likely) be gaming an 8-core at 4.9GHz.


Only 4K for now, could not bear the bezel on 5760x1080, it will be the same with 11520x2160 ... and three 28" panels, yeah right.









Guess I hold my eyes open for 390X's instead then, try to sell of my X79 spare parts and be happy with the 4930K









Thanks, by the way.


----------



## FlanK3r

My short video


----------



## alancsalt

Got my 5960X/phobya block and Rampage V together.. at last, with a phobya 1260 rad and a couple of retro GTX 580 cards - Gainward GOOD models with EK blocks..

mostly
9 Phanteks 140mm Black Frame White Blade Premier Fan Red LED
1 Phobya Xtreme 1260 Radiator
1 Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD
1 Seagate 2GB HDD
1 ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard
1 Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition
1 Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1
2 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 1/2ID 3/4OD 3m
1 Antec25 eleven hundred case

still updating windows...

PC name for this one is Cxaxukluth - another Lovecraft deity....


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My short video


Great video. My Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3227676 Saves a lot of video making time if you only post the results ;-)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my 5960X/phobya block and Rampage V together.. at last, with a phobya 1260 rad and a couple of retro GTX 580 cards - Gainward GOOD models with EK blocks..
> 
> mostly
> 9 Phanteks 140mm Black Frame White Blade Premier Fan Red LED
> 1 Phobya Xtreme 1260 Radiator
> 1 Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD
> 1 Seagate 2GB HDD
> 1 ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard
> 1 Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition
> 1 Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1
> *2 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 1/2ID 3/4OD* 3m
> 1 Antec25 eleven hundred case
> 
> still updating windows...
> 
> PC name for this one is Cxaxukluth - another Lovecraft deity....


...I love those red tubes !

More importantly, 'grats on the Haswell-E







, those 3x 780 Ti KingPins of yours will enjoy *Cxaxukluth* even more than the 580s you listed ; btw, what DDR4 ?


----------



## alancsalt

1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR

Totally indulgent really..

3970X, R4E and Kingpins play all my games just fine. Just a hardware addict...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1 x G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR


...then you'll enjoy this OC article by TaPaKaH http://hw-db.com/memory/1745/g-skill-f4-3000c15q-16grr-review/2

...btw, if you need any help with unusual red tubing contortions, don't hesitate to ask










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vmanuelgm

I have been trying 3200 CL15 0802 preset, quite satisfied. Now, 24/7, 4,6 in cores, 4,5 uncore, and 3200CL15 1,31v. SA needs 1,15v and cache voltage 1,42v.


----------



## Blue Screen

Anyone know where I can find the nitty gritty details of the Supreme FX?

http://rog.asus.com/321242014/maximus-motherboards/what-is-rog-supremefx-2014-sonic-senseamp-soundstage-sonic-studio/
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/

Can this actually power 600ohms? If I were to purchase a 250ohm headset the SupremeFX's amp would be capable of powering or should I just purchase an amp/adc ?


----------



## FlanK3r

vmanuelgm: you have very strong 5960x chip with great IMC!


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> vmanuelgm: you have very strong 5960x chip with great IMC!


Im very satisfied with it...

But I think there will be 5960x's better than mine...

A chip able to do 16 threads 46-46-3200+ (under water), would be great!!!










EDIT:

Tightened memory timings (1,35v now with eventual @1,34v):





System starts perfectly after switching off with 15-18-19-20-1T. A good 24/7. Will try tightening timings a bit more, this week...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Got my 5960X/phobya block and Rampage V together.. at last, with a phobya 1260 rad and a couple of retro GTX 580 cards - Gainward GOOD models with EK blocks..
> 
> mostly
> 9 Phanteks 140mm Black Frame White Blade Premier Fan Red LED
> 1 Phobya Xtreme 1260 Radiator
> 1 Samsung 850 Pro Series 1TB SSD
> 1 Seagate 2GB HDD
> 1 ASUS Rampage V Extreme Motherboard
> 1 Intel Core i7 5960X Extreme Edition
> 1 Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit with SP1
> 2 PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing Red 1/2ID 3/4OD 3m
> 1 Antec25 eleven hundred case
> 
> still updating windows...
> 
> PC name for this one is Cxaxukluth - another Lovecraft deity....


Very nice rig!! (...so that's where the names are coming from







)
fingers crossed for a very good chip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Im very satisfied with it...
> 
> But I think there will be 5960x's better than mine...
> 
> A chip able to do 16 threads 46-46-3200+ (under water), would be great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Tightened memory timings (1,35v now with eventual @1,34v):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System starts perfectly after switching off with 15-18-19-20-1T. A good 24/7. Will try tightening timings a bit more, this week...


Let us know how that 1.42V on the cache gets along over time.








memory stability?

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think Intel just expect people to leave these things alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yuhfhrh That's a lot of SA voltage lol. I'm running similar on 125 with 1.040v


I only need stock 0.825V for 3000 on the 125 strap lol

But 3000 with tight timings on 100 needed a lot more SA.


----------



## Silent Scone

I found that on 125 strap tightening down 3000 also needed an alarming amount more SA on my 2800 Plats. Just not worth it.....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I found that on 125 strap tightening down 3000 also needed an alarming amount more SA on my 2800 Plats. Just not worth it.....


I keep flip flopping between 100 and 125... Hard to decide, leaning towards 125.


----------



## centvalny

Tests @ 3400+



http://imgur.com/gtAhYxj


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I keep flip flopping between 100 and 125... Hard to decide, leaning towards 125.


Eh, who's to know what is best for what. I can only go from my experience so far but my CPU and two kits I've tried thus far just seem to be far happier on 125 strap. The Kingston kit (C15 3000) seems to be very happy at 1.030-1.040 SA. I gave up wasting time pushing the kits for daily use. The vendors do the overclocking for you and the timings are ample. As I say, the jump I needed in SA voltage purely to get C16 3000 and T1 stable on my 2800 Dominator Plat kit was ludicrous.

You could spend ages trying to find a happy medium and gain literally nothing in reality. As Raja has said in the past a lot of user timings are either too low or just wrong in general so it really is a case of the blind following the blind. A lot of the help has been an eye opener over the past couple of months, and like with a lot of 'upper boundary' overclocking as you become more in the know, you realise you're wasting your time lol.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Eh, who's to know what is best for what. I can only go from my experience so far but my CPU and two kits I've tried thus far just seem to be far happier on 125 strap. The Kingston kit (C15 3000) seems to be very happy at 1.030-1.040 SA. I gave up wasting time pushing the kits for daily use. The vendors do the overclocking for you and the timings are ample. As I say, the jump I needed in SA voltage purely to get C16 3000 and T1 stable on my 2800 Dominator Plat kit was ludicrous.
> 
> You could spend ages trying to find a happy medium and gain literally nothing in reality. As Raja has said in the past a lot of user timings are either too low or just wrong in general so it really is a case of the blind following the blind. A lot of the help has been an eye opener over the past couple of months, and like with a lot of 'upper boundary' overclocking as you become more in the know, you realise you're wasting your time lol.


Using the second 15-17-17-37 2800 XMP setting on my kit manually raised to 3000 is memtest stable on 125 with everything stock. That's why I'm leaning to 125, things seem easier and more stable.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Let us know how that 1.42V on the cache gets along over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory stability?
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


Yeh, and IBT hardly constitutes stability, and the temps are not doing that silicon much good, lol


----------



## tistou77

About the bug of the _Adaptive Mode_ for CPU Cache Voltage, need a update the microcode (Intel), is right?
I asked to Intel, and that their responses
Quote:


> You may need to talk to Asus about this matter, since your motherboard maker develops the BIOS


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> About the bug of the _Adaptive Mode_ for CPU Cache Voltage, need a update the microcode (Intel), is right?
> I asked to Intel, and that their responses


Yes but after Intel fix the Microcode we need Asus releases the new Bios with the fixed Microcode

I don't know if Intel has already fixed or not, anyway after that i suppose Asus will need some time to test before release the new bios


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes but after Intel fix the Microcode we need Asus releases the new Bios with the fixed Microcode


Yes I know, but I asked if Intel was aware of the bug and if a firmware update was planned and I got this answer

PS: we can update ourselves if we have the file, also


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I only need stock 0.825V for 3000 on the 125 strap lol
> 
> But 3000 with tight timings on 100 needed a lot more SA.


you have 3200 on strap 100, right?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Yes I know, but I asked if Intel was aware of the bug and if a firmware update was planned and I got this answer
> 
> PS: we can update ourselves if we have the file, also


Their answer was probably due to your asking for firmware update and they forwarded you to Bios Update on Mobo


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Their answer was probably due to your asking for firmware update and they forwarded you to Bios Update on Mobo


I have asked if an update was planned and of send to motherboard manufacturers and the bios is updated


----------



## Praz

Hello

This is an example of the board not allowing timing misconfiguration by the user.

I replied to someone the other day regarding tRRD and tFAW. These two timings are a good example of the board not allowing timing misconfiguration by the user. What they do is easy to understand and in this context only rely on each other.

tRRD - The number of clock cycles from one activate command to the next when being issued to different banks.

tFAW - An additional delay between every forth and fifth activate command to different banks. This delay is required by memory specs. The number of clock cycles for tFAW is stated as the total number of clock cycles from the first activate command to the fifth.

Common default settings for tRRD and tFAW are 7 and 35 clocks respectively. So in operation the following would occur if only taking into account tRRD.

Activate(1) > 7 clocks > Activate(2) > 7 clocks > Activate(3) > 7 clocks > Activate(4) > 7 clocks > Activate(5)

This result in a total of 28 clock cycles. However this is not correct because tFAW specifies a total of 35 clock cycles for these five activate commands. The correct time span would be:

Activate(1) > 7 clocks > Activate(2) > 7 clocks > Activate(3) > 7 clocks > Activate(4) > 14 clocks > Activate(5)

The number of clock cycles between Activate(4) and Activate(5) is the 7 specified by tRRD and an additional 7 to fullfill the requirement of 35 by tFAW.

It is easy to see from the above that the minimum value of tFAW can never be less then 4 x tRRD. The simplicity of these two timings make it easy to test what the board will do when attempting to use an illegal value for a timing. Using MemTweakit check what value is being set for tRRD. Multiply that value by 4 and subtract two. Enter this value for tFAW. So for this example tFAW would be (7 X 4) - 2 = 26. Use any testing utility you wish test for stability and the system will still be as stable as it was previously. The board overrides this setting and uses a valid value based on internal rules while still reporting the user set value as the actual timing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Their answer was probably due to your asking for firmware update and they forwarded you to Bios Update on Mobo


Hello

Intel does not respond to end users regarding microcode.


----------



## Luca T

Praz are you too from Asus?

or are you "just" an hugely knowledgeable user?


----------



## [email protected]

Praz is one of our beta testers and a close friend. He has worked "with" us for several years.


----------



## Silent Scone

quote name="Praz" url="/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2530#post_23157476"]
Hello

Intel does not respond to end users regarding microcode.[/quote]

Other than to say why do you need to know lol


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz is one of our beta testers and a close friend. He has worked "with" us for several years.


I could guess something


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I could guess something


Clever boy aren't you?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I could guess something


Hello

I do know people at Intel. So no guessing on this. They do not share proprietary information such as microcode with the average consumer that gives them a ring.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I do know people at Intel. So no guessing on this. They do not share proprietary information such as microcode with the average consumer that gives them a ring.


I wasn't refer to that in particular, I meant I could guess from all your posts on the forum that your knowledge was deeper than usual keen!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Clever boy aren't you?


And you didn't read all my basic/stupid question about X99's OC


----------



## Luca T

As stability test could it be enough 2 Hours of RealBench?

And 600%-700% of memtestPro? Which quantity should be appropriate? Is Praz's batch 16X768 good?

Because I thought to be RockSolid but Eventually I found out I'm not


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> As stability test could it be enough 2 Hours of RealBench?
> 
> And 600%-700% of memtestPro? Which quantity should be appropriate? Is Praz's batch 16X768 good?


Use whatever you need to be stable for the things you use you PC for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Because I thought to be RockSolid but Eventually I found out I'm not


This happens with age


----------



## Luca T

The only problem I face Is Handbrake stop to work after 45min - hour

Could it be due before I shutdown every background program (like Norton, Nvidia and Aquasuite) and now those are enabled?


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol beaten to it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> The only problem I face Is Handbrake stop to work after 45min - hour
> 
> Could it be due before I shutdown every background program (like Norton, Nvidia and Aquasuite) and now those are enabled?


Usually means the PC isn't stable.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Usually means the PC isn't stable.


I'm not expert but I could guess that


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm not expert but I could guess that


Most impressive!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most impressive!


----------



## Luca T

I will start by saying I know it would be better if I don't touch Voltages that I don't know well









What Is exactly the VCCIO?

And the Input Voltage?

Edit: don't worry Raja I didn't touch anyone of those!


----------



## vlps5122

i need to make cpu input voltage 1.95 to get any stability over 4.3 ghz core


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I set VCCIO voltages to 1.1 from day one. Not entirely sure why, thought it may make life simpler. Probably made no odds in the end.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Which is the max safe voltage in cache for 24//7???

I thought it was 1,45v with offset...


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Which is the max safe voltage in cache for 24//7???
> 
> I thought it was 1,45v with offset...


1 Billion Dollar question


----------



## leighspped

whats the fastest SSD we can put on the board? the plextors i think are faster then the current samsung line up


----------



## VSG

Intel DC P3700 PCI-E SSD probably


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> whats the fastest SSD we can put on the board? the plextors i think are faster then the current samsung line up


PciE? Or Sata? Or M.2?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Intel DC P3700 PCI-E SSD probably


Yep, and for the price it seems quite interesting the new GSkill, even if it's nothing compared to the new intel 3700-3600


----------



## vmanuelgm

And another more...

having in offset +0.485 cache voltage, which is the real voltage applied???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Which is the max safe voltage in cache for 24//7???
> 
> I thought it was 1,45v with offset...


Why did you think 1.45V is safe? It may well be, but the chip has been out for what? 2 months or so.

This is OCN, not Safe Voltage Network,1.45V is certainly well above Intel's recommended max voltage which I think is 1.35V according to the spec doc. (but that's neither here nor there...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> And another more...
> 
> having in offset +0.485 cache voltage, which is the real voltage applied???


AID64 is reading it correctly on this rig... verified by measuring with a DMM

0.425 = 1.35V cache on this R5E/5960X rig.


----------



## leighspped

i was hoping to use the m.2 pcie gen3 x4 slot.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> whats the fastest SSD we can put on the board? the plextors i think are faster then the current samsung line up


fastest m.2 ssd would be the samsung xp941 512gb. here is the speeds of mine:


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> whats the fastest SSD we can put on the board? the plextors i think are faster then the current samsung line up


OCZ Z-Drive 4500 PCIe SSD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> whats the fastest SSD we can put on the board? the plextors i think are faster then the current samsung line up


I'm running a M.2 plextor 256 and a 2x256 Raid 0, plextor M5P. Working great.

just check that the sammy has the firmware that lets it work w/o jumping thru UEFI hoops. It's fast

Plextor M.2 (with active system and mnay backgroud processes)


SSD Raid 0 (non-system drive):


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why did you think 1.45V is safe? It may well be, but the chip has been out for what? 2 months or so.
> 
> This is OCN, not Safe Voltage Network,1.45V is certainly well above Intel's recommended max voltage which I think is 1.35V according to the spec doc. (but that's neither here nor there...)
> AID64 is reading it correctly on this rig... verified by measuring with a DMM
> 
> 0.425 = 1.35V cache on this R5E/5960X rig.


1,35v, more or less, is what I need for 44 uncore...

3200 CL15-15-15-35-1T seems to work ok here:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 1,35v, more or less, is what I need for 44 uncore...
> 
> 3200 CL15-15-15-35-1T seems to work ok here:


great! If youy get screen freezes, Vcache is probably too low... or cache multi is too high.









Best way to test the cache-Ram (IMO) is to use memtest. 16 instances with at least 75% of ram spread evenly across the 16.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 1,35v, more or less, is what I need for 44 uncore...
> 
> 3200 CL15-15-15-35-1T seems to work ok here:


Which Dram Voltage?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Which Dram Voltage?


1,37v with eventual 1,37v...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 1,35v, more or less, is what I need for 44 uncore...
> 
> 3200 CL15-15-15-35-1T seems to work ok here:


i might try to push 3200 on my gskill since 3000 15-15-15-35-1T is stable on 1.35v. need to get this crappy 5960x at least somewhat decently clocked/stable first


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i might try to push 3200 on my gskill since 3000 15-15-15-35-1T is stable on 1.35v. need to get this crappy 5960x at least somewhat decently clocked/stable first


My first 5960X was a total crap too!!!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just got my Rampage V replacement from amazon, this one looks new, the previous one look used even though I bought new.

Now my PC is amazing not a single error or code.


----------



## Mikan02

Some memory fun only, thou still can do tighter I think^^ Doing some lightweight testing with OC CPU later, since im still waiting for PSU to return. :\


Think I have to just get used to having a hot VRM for now, everything else expect the GPU´s and CPU on load are a lot colder








VRM temps leveled out at 45 when doing the MemTest, a waterblock and a fan is cooling it


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is OCN, not Safe Voltage Network










.....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you have 3200 on strap 100, right?


Yes/No
I can pass memtest 500% on 100/3200C17, but i get occassional bsods about once a day, saying corrupted driver something. None at all when I use 3000.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great! If youy get screen freezes, Vcache is probably too low... or cache multi is too high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best way to test the cache-Ram (IMO) is to use memtest. 16 instances with at least 75% of ram spread evenly across the 16.


Playing Crysis 3 had a freeze in balanced mode...

But if I change to high performance energy plan, no problem at all...

Seems like the mobo is not working ok with adaptive cpu core voltage+offset cache voltage @3200...


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Playing Crysis 3 had a freeze in balanced mode...
> 
> But if I change to high performance energy plan, no problem at all...
> 
> Seems like the mobo is not working ok with adaptive cpu core voltage+offset cache voltage @3200...


Just checking: you're using the 100 strap, right? Because adaptive does not work properly on other straps at this time.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just checking: you're using the 100 strap, right? Because adaptive does not work properly on other straps at this time.


Using adaptive for core voltage and offset for cache voltage.

Memory bclk divider is 100:133 @3200.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Using adaptive for core voltage and offset for cache voltage.
> 
> Memory bclk divider is 100:133 @3200.


I'm using adaptive on Vcore and manual on CacheV

I keep testing longer to be sure of RS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes/No
> I can pass memtest 500% on 100/3200C17, but i get occassional bsods about once a day, saying corrupted driver something. None at all when I use 3000.


Crazy difference between silicon. my 2800 kit just falls into 3200, but 3000 on 125 is a struggle. Higher VSA, higher VDRAM and no tighter CAS than 3200. Very frustrating trying to get 125/3000 to behave on this rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Playing Crysis 3 had a freeze in balanced mode...
> But if I change to high performance energy plan, no problem at all...
> Seems like the mobo is not working ok with adaptive cpu core voltage+offset cache voltage @3200...


Strange, maybe a slight nudge in both voltages would help. What's handy about the remote screen I'm using to port AID64 sensor data to is that it's easy to see that when the GPUs get nailed, Cache is at MAx.. but many times, core is sitting at idle clock. I just switch between balanced and high perf when needed. Can't say I've had problems with offset cache on strap 100 tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Just checking: you're using the 100 strap, right? Because adaptive does not work properly on other straps at this time.


lol - hopefully! Good question.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey OCN *IMPORTANT*

Do these temps seem fine to you
Stock
Idle:20-32c
Prime95:62c (5mins)

Aisuite dual intelligent 5 auto oc 4ghz
Idle: same as stock
Max temp 99c

Using swiftech H220, it seems really bad.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the nitty gritty details of the Supreme FX?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/321242014/maximus-motherboards/what-is-rog-supremefx-2014-sonic-senseamp-soundstage-sonic-studio/
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/
> 
> Can this actually power 600ohms? If I were to purchase a 250ohm headset the SupremeFX's amp would be capable of powering or should I just purchase an amp/adc ?


Anyone can possibly confirm if they have tried?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Hmmm, was in the middle of playing Arma 3 Breaking point and the system just shutdown, then froze on code bF.................

Reset button would not work, had to press power button down.

Mem at XMP 2666 at 1.220v

Cache at 3600Mhz at 1.212v

CPU at 4300Mhx at 1.248v

Weird.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's the IVR shutting down due to too low volts, either lower your cache freq or try raising cache voltage first. Or try input. Could be either but shut offs have always been cache related for me on the Deluxe


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's the IVR shutting down due to too low volts, either lower your cache freq or try raising cache voltage first. Or try input. Could be either but shut offs have always been cache related for me on the Deluxe


Thanks mate, appreciate it.

On a separate note, is the extra power (molex plug on lower edge of board) for the PCIe slots required for SLI GTX 980's that are overclocked, 1535 Core 8000 mem??? I thought the manual states it is only needed for Tri/Quad SLI????


----------



## galaxyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> On a separate note, is the extra power (molex plug on lower edge of board) for the PCIe slots required for SLI GTX 980's that are overclocked, 1535 Core 8000 mem??? I thought the manual states it is only needed for Tri/Quad SLI????


Just my 2c: I just upgraded to this MB, but on my R3E I started having problems with my 2xSLI until I added power to that molex. It's probably worth connecting .


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy*
> 
> Just my 2c: I just upgraded to this MB, but on my R3E I started having problems with my 2xSLI until I added power to that molex. It's probably worth connecting .


Thank you mate. Connected. The manual actually states "multiple" graphics cards. Although the 980's are more efficient, these are both are water, bios modded and have a moderate overclock with extra volts, giving a solid 1535MHz core.

Will see if that makes a difference.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Mikan02

15-15-17-17-T1 still some progress possible I think ^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

:|

At that stage I would be re-running those a couple of times at least from a cold boot


----------



## kamyk155

One more time - hello guys.
At first - sorry for my bad English.

After a month of waiting for my RVE (RMA) I got a brand new mobo.
One more time I installed my hardware into the case. I flash mobo to 802 bios using USB method.
Now I have less problems but one is still big one - temperatures of 5960x. Before RMA I have only watercooled my CPU (XSPC Raystorm + 2x 360 60mm thick rads + EK DCP 4.0 pump and 12x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm in push-pull config).
Waiting for new mobo from RMA I buy two waterblocks for my GTX980 SLI EVGA SC (aquacomputer). After instaling all hardware with watercooling I start to OC my CPU.
My main problem is CPU temps - before (cooling only cpu) I can OC my 5960x to 4.4GHz with 1,3V and stable in all heating testers - LinX, Prime95, Intel Burn Test, all 3DMarks and all my 3D games.
My temperatures were from 70 to 78*C on hottest core (but only in most demanding heat testers - in games much less). I always try to stay below 80*C. Now after adding two blocks on my GTX980 and repaste cpu (earlier I use Liquid metal Pro - now Gelid Extreme) I have really big temperatures on my cpu and I can't OC even to 4.25GHz. When I OC my 5960x to 4,0GHz 1,215V I see max 78*C on hottest core (only in Prime and LinX). But if I OC to 4,25GHz with 1,25V I have 86*C after less than minute on hottest core and slow rising. I can forget about 4,4GHz like before. I repaste and remount cpu block 3 times to check good pressure block to cpu).
I know about Prime95 and using AVX2 but before I have even with that program good temps. Linx is hot too (I use LinX 0.6.5 and Prime95 28.5).
I know that adding two blocks to my watercooling loop give higher temps but if I stress only cpu - gpus are in idle so I expected +3/5*C not +15/20*C.
When I use 3DMarks (vantage,11,13) or 3D games (COD AW, BF4. WoT, Diablo 3) or even Intel Burn Test or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility stress test I see really good temps.
Other heat testers than LinX and Prime95 - all cpu cores much less than 70*C, 3D games - cores about 45-55*C. CPU in idle - about 30*C, GPUs - about 30*C too. GPUs in games or 3DMarks - about 38-40*C. Do I need to worry about my temperatures or just OC back to 4.4GHz and do not use Prime95 and LinX ?
For some test I download older prime95 and I have about 15/20*C less temps on all cores - the same with older LinX.
The only thing is - what if some newer programs or games start to use AVX2........


----------



## centvalny

Ram quick tests

Hynix



http://imgur.com/vAfZgO8


Samsung



http://imgur.com/7hLSMIr



Micron C12 max regardless of volts



http://imgur.com/CRwIlhm


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> When I use 3DMarks (vantage,11,13) or 3D games (COD AW, BF4. WoT, Diablo 3) or even Intel Burn Test or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility stress test I see really good temps.
> Other heat testers than LinX and Prime95 - all cpu cores much less than 70*C, 3D games - cores about 45-55*C. CPU in idle - about 30*C, GPUs - about 30*C too. GPUs in games or 3DMarks - about 38-40*C. Do I need to worry about my temperatures or just OC back to 4.4GHz and do not use Prime95 and LinX ?
> For some test I download older prime95 and I have about 15/20*C less temps on all cores - the same with older LinX.
> The only thing is - what if some newer programs or games start to use AVX2........


Don't use LinX 0.6.5. and Prime 95 if want your CPU to live long and happy life, becausy 400 or 500w on cpu isn't good thing to do, don't you think so? Just use ROG stress test with maximum number of RAM.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> One more time - hello guys.
> At first - sorry for my bad English.
> 
> After a month of waiting for my RVE (RMA) I got a brand new mobo.
> One more time I installed my hardware into the case. I flash mobo to 802 bios using USB method.
> Now I have less problems but one is still big one - temperatures of 5960x. Before RMA I have only watercooled my CPU (XSPC Raystorm + 2x 360 60mm thick rads + EK DCP 4.0 pump and 12x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm in push-pull config).
> Waiting for new mobo from RMA I buy two waterblocks for my GTX980 SLI EVGA SC (aquacomputer). After instaling all hardware with watercooling I start to OC my CPU.
> My main problem is CPU temps - before (cooling only cpu) I can OC my 5960x to 4.4GHz with 1,3V and stable in all heating testers - LinX, Prime95, Intel Burn Test, all 3DMarks and all my 3D games.
> My temperatures were from 70 to 78*C on hottest core (but only in most demanding heat testers - in games much less). I always try to stay below 80*C. Now after adding two blocks on my GTX980 and repaste cpu (earlier I use Liquid metal Pro - now Gelid Extreme) I have really big temperatures on my cpu and I can't OC even to 4.25GHz. When I OC my 5960x to 4,0GHz 1,215V I see max 78*C on hottest core (only in Prime and LinX). But if I OC to 4,25GHz with 1,25V I have 86*C after less than minute on hottest core and slow rising. I can forget about 4,4GHz like before. I repaste and remount cpu block 3 times to check good pressure block to cpu).
> I know about Prime95 and using AVX2 but before I have even with that program good temps. Linx is hot too (I use LinX 0.6.5 and Prime95 28.5).
> I know that adding two blocks to my watercooling loop give higher temps but if I stress only cpu - gpus are in idle so I expected +3/5*C not +15/20*C.
> When I use 3DMarks (vantage,11,13) or 3D games (COD AW, BF4. WoT, Diablo 3) or even Intel Burn Test or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility stress test I see really good temps.
> Other heat testers than LinX and Prime95 - all cpu cores much less than 70*C, 3D games - cores about 45-55*C. CPU in idle - about 30*C, GPUs - about 30*C too. GPUs in games or 3DMarks - about 38-40*C. Do I need to worry about my temperatures or just OC back to 4.4GHz and do not use Prime95 and LinX ?
> For some test I download older prime95 and I have about 15/20*C less temps on all cores - the same with older LinX.
> The only thing is - what if some newer programs or games start to use AVX2........


I'm no expert, but your temps seam high to me. My 5930 only reaches 74C on air at 4.2GHz. On your rig with just the CPU in the loop, even at 4.4Ghz 70-78C seam high. Have you tried re-seating the CPU waterblock?


----------



## MerkageTurk

What about my temps


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What about my temps


read the post above


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> 15-15-17-17-T1 still some progress possible I think ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Isn't that a 3200c16 kit?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey OCN *IMPORTANT*
> 
> Do these temps seem fine to you
> Stock
> Idle:20-32c
> Prime95:62c (5mins)
> 
> Aisuite dual intelligent 5 auto oc 4ghz
> Idle: same as stock
> Max temp 99c
> 
> Using swiftech H220, it seems really bad.


Do not use the auto OC as it usually sets vcore way to high and that gives you high temps.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks, can it be the thermal paste or my h220 is not working good?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks, can it be the thermal paste or my h220 is not working good?


No I don't think so as your stock temps seem fine to me with the little info you've supplied. Check what vcore you get when you use auto OC.


----------



## Luca T

I faced two strange problems during system restart:

- Sometimes when I restart Windows it doesn't show the Rog logo with F2-Del and I have to press without see and it takes a lot of time to show the UEFI screen!

- Then another random problem Is when I restart windows and enter in the UEFI (to adjust a Voltage for example), then I save and exit and it blocks during the Windows boot!
Then I press reset button on the RVE, the system restarts and it shows the Windows boot's option for the faulty start, I choose "start normally" and it starts smoothly


----------



## gkinvest

Hello everyone,

It is the first time I am posting here and I wish to apologize for the ugly post.

I have been trying to send Asus an e-mail message for two hours, after completing registration of myself and of the product.

I am obliged to take it publicly ( although I do not like this ), hoping that an Asus representative will give some weight to the message.

I also have to state publicly my name and e-mail so any Asus representative can look up and find my details in their files - records.

George Kokovinis
[email protected]

Here is the message I am trying to send for two hours without success.

"
On 31-10-2014, I bought from Amazon.DE
the following :
1) Asus Rampage V extreme
2) Intel 5960X
3) G,Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3200

Items arrived Friday and I started assembling during the weekend.

I was done by Sunday evening since it is/was a very complicated and expensive computer with 4 way sli, raid etc.
Started installing Windows 7-64 AT DEFAULT VALUES for cpu and ram ( jedec 2133 ).
After installation and several reboots for drivers, the machine stopped with an indication error 00 on the board.
Searched the net with another computer and found useful information on motherboard recovery. Even bios flash back.
No use, bios1 or 2, fast or slow, safe mode, you name it. Error 00.
Starting to get frustrated I removed my entire ultra expensive triple radiator XSPC system and removed the CPU.
Words like dismayed, freaked angry are very kind to emphasize my feelings.

The motherboard had bent pins !!!
Before jumping to conclusions I MUST note here that I am 55 years old with more than 30 tears experience on ultra expensive computers.
I have never in my life bent a pin either due to mishandling or extreme air or liquid cooler pressure.

More than obviously I came to the conclusion that it is a faulty board.
Now my worries turned to the processor.
And indeed today, testing the cpu on an MSI board, proved that the bent pins shorted the CPU and destroyed it.

I have opened an RMA case with Amazon in Germany.
The box is leaving tomorrow and I do not really know if I will get my money back due to the bent pins.

My intention of this extra lomg message is to STRONGLY PROTEST for the quality control of the "supposed" biggest computer components manufacturer in the world.

It is a shame, it is offensive to the end user,
it is preposterous.
I swore to never buy an Asus product again whether I get a refund or not.

Thank you for the space and your time to read my complaints. "

I hope someone will have the sensitivity to reply.

Thank you for the space.


----------



## Mikan02

*@Silent Scone*
Will try still new to memory tweaking, about 1 hour without power enough to do cold boot ?









*@Jpmboy*
Yes the ones with the fans that don´t fit lol, probly been more impressive with a 3000c15 or lower kit I guess ^^
Tried c14 but I could not make it work at the voltage range I want to give (1.4v max with fan cooling) :\


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> *@Silent Scone*
> Will try still new to memory tweaking, about 1 hour without power enough to do cold boot ?


However long it takes for the system temp to normalize is okay. Anything past that is merely drift in the training process - which is possible when things are run outside spec.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> *@Silent Scone*
> Will try still new to memory tweaking, about 1 hour without power enough to do cold boot ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jpmboy*
> Yes the ones with the fans that don´t fit lol, probly been more impressive with a 3000c15 or lower kit I guess ^^
> Tried c14 but I could not make it work at the voltage range I want to give (1.4v max with fan cooling) :\


I've been lusting over that 3200 kit.







GS had a version of hte same ram w/o the fans for $30 less (never had a use for the fans anyway)... of course it's OOS. I have maybe 2 pairs of those fans kits burried away somewhere around here. Didn't fit x79 either.

oh.. .just FYI, if you want to "Mention" a member in a post, type the username and highlight it. then click the "@" symbol in the editor, select from the pop-up.









@Mikan02


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> However long it takes for the system temp to normalize is okay. Anything past that is merely drift in the training process - which is possible when things are run outside spec.


lool - the other night, while pushing this 980 strix on air (-3C air ! cause the WB are STILL not available) I actually had a reboot hang and 2 retries with the reset button got it to continue to post.. it was also cold enough to cause the EK pump/fan controller to fail it's handshake with com port 3.








a little warm up and all was back to normal.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Contacted swiftech directly however nobody got back to me









My temps are so do high, plus very loud noise from the pump

Regards


----------



## Mikan02

@[email protected]
Thank you Raja^^

@Jpmboy
Really glad I bought the 3200c16 kit since I fail mostly at increasing speed







, but timings seem to have lots room for improvement^^
You and others on this forum probly done wonders with the 3200-3300-3333 kits^^

-3 air ?? 

Thank you for the mention tip









@MerkageTurk
Waterblock is to tight? Air in the pump can make it noisy :>


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkinvest*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> It is the first time I am posting here and I wish to apologize for the ugly post.
> 
> I have been trying to send Asus an e-mail message for two hours, after completing registration of myself and of the product.
> 
> I am obliged to take it publicly ( although I do not like this ), hoping that an Asus representative will give some weight to the message.
> 
> I also have to state publicly my name and e-mail so any Asus representative can look up and find my details in their files - records.
> 
> George Kokovinis
> [email protected]
> 
> Here is the message I am trying to send for two hours without success.
> 
> "
> On 31-10-2014, I bought from Amazon.DE
> the following :
> 1) Asus Rampage V extreme
> 2) Intel 5960X
> 3) G,Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3200
> 
> Items arrived Friday and I started assembling during the weekend.
> 
> I was done by Sunday evening since it is/was a very complicated and expensive computer with 4 way sli, raid etc.
> Started installing Windows 7-64 AT DEFAULT VALUES for cpu and ram ( jedec 2133 ).
> After installation and several reboots for drivers, the machine stopped with an indication error 00 on the board.
> Searched the net with another computer and found useful information on motherboard recovery. Even bios flash back.
> No use, bios1 or 2, fast or slow, safe mode, you name it. Error 00.
> Starting to get frustrated I removed my entire ultra expensive triple radiator XSPC system and removed the CPU.
> Words like dismayed, freaked angry are very kind to emphasize my feelings.
> 
> The motherboard had bent pins !!!
> Before jumping to conclusions I MUST note here that I am 55 years old with more than 30 tears experience on ultra expensive computers.
> I have never in my life bent a pin either due to mishandling or extreme air or liquid cooler pressure.
> 
> More than obviously I came to the conclusion that it is a faulty board.
> Now my worries turned to the processor.
> And indeed today, testing the cpu on an MSI board, proved that the bent pins shorted the CPU and destroyed it.
> 
> I have opened an RMA case with Amazon in Germany.
> The box is leaving tomorrow and I do not really know if I will get my money back due to the bent pins.
> 
> My intention of this extra lomg message is to STRONGLY PROTEST for the quality control of the "supposed" biggest computer components manufacturer in the world.
> 
> It is a shame, it is offensive to the end user,
> it is preposterous.
> I swore to never buy an Asus product again whether I get a refund or not.
> 
> Thank you for the space and your time to read my complaints. "
> 
> I hope someone will have the sensitivity to reply.
> 
> Thank you for the space.


Well, stuff like this can happen. In general if you have bent pins, they will refuse the RMA.

The best thing is to RMA the board and CPU seperate therefore. I had the same thing with a X99-DL, however it had no bend pins at all when I RMA'ed it, however the retailer said it had on arrival. Luckely I made a photo as well before sending it. I always check the pins before installing and make a photo of it.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Crazy difference between silicon. my 2800 kit just falls into 3200, but 3000 on 125 is a struggle. Higher VSA, higher VDRAM and no tighter CAS than 3200. Very frustrating trying to get 125/3000 to behave on this rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, maybe a slight nudge in both voltages would help. What's handy about the remote screen I'm using to port AID64 sensor data to is that it's easy to see that when the GPUs get nailed, Cache is at MAx.. but many times, core is sitting at idle clock. I just switch between balanced and high perf when needed. Can't say I've had problems with offset cache on strap 100 tho.
> lol - hopefully! Good question.


Jpmboy

I posted this earlier i guess you didn't see it

1) MEM Won't go 3000 on x100 CPU Strap as Hawell limit is 2933 so you MUST go for 125 CPU Strap (PLEASE someone CONFIRM this pretty sure it's like this)

2) Even Tough you can go 2933CL15 or less or whatever tight you need at 100 CPU Strap it's very hard, volt demanding etc

3) Use 125 CPU Strap and you will be awesome for RAM and CPU

Cheers !
Sergio


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the nitty gritty details of the Supreme FX?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/321242014/maximus-motherboards/what-is-rog-supremefx-2014-sonic-senseamp-soundstage-sonic-studio/
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/
> 
> Can this actually power 600ohms? If I were to purchase a 250ohm headset the SupremeFX's amp would be capable of powering or should I just purchase an amp/adc ?


Anyone know this from experience?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I faced two strange problems during system restart:
> 
> - Sometimes when I restart Windows it doesn't show the Rog logo with F2-Del and I have to press without see and it takes a lot of time to show the UEFI screen!
> 
> - Then another random problem Is when I restart windows and enter in the UEFI (to adjust a Voltage for example), then I save and exit and it blocks during the Windows boot!
> Then I press reset button on the RVE, the system restarts and it shows the Windows boot's option for the faulty start, I choose "start normally" and it starts smoothly


Exactly the same issue. Basic step-up OC at 4,2 MHz and no changes made after that (exept settings for a ThunderboltEX II card).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Jpmboy
> 
> I posted this earlier i guess you didn't see it
> 
> 1) MEM Won't go 3000 on x100 CPU Strap as Hawell limit is 2933 so you MUST go for 125 CPU Strap (PLEASE someone CONFIRM this pretty sure it's like this)
> 
> 2) Even Tough you can go 2933CL15 or less or whatever tight you need at 100 CPU Strap it's very hard, volt demanding etc
> 
> 3) Use 125 CPU Strap and you will be awesome for RAM and CPU
> 
> Cheers !
> Sergio


thanks Sergio. Yes, I realize [email protected] strap is problematic (not impossible, but problematic). My point above did mention that my "struggles" with 3000 are on strap 125. I'm running 3200c16 (or c15) on strap 100 with 1.365V on a 2800 kit. No problem bro. Using the same memory dividers at 129.4bclk and 167.7bclk are a sweet spot for this ram kit too.
So, [email protected] is not a big issue (at all). And [email protected] strap is just too easy.... going to 3250 on 125 strap so far has been a bit too much for this corsair 2800 kit (always <1.4V and VSA ranging 0.95 to 1.15V)


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Jpmboy
> 
> I posted this earlier i guess you didn't see it
> 
> 1) MEM Won't go 3000 on x100 CPU Strap as Hawell limit is 2933 so you MUST go for 125 CPU Strap (PLEASE someone CONFIRM this pretty sure it's like this)
> 
> 2) Even Tough you can go 2933CL15 or less or whatever tight you need at 100 CPU Strap it's very hard, volt demanding etc
> 
> 3) Use 125 CPU Strap and you will be awesome for RAM and CPU
> 
> Cheers !
> Sergio


i am on 100 strap 3000 g skill no issues


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Sergio. Yes, I realize [email protected] strap is problematic (not impossible, but problematic). My point above did mention that my "struggles" with 3000 are on strap 125. I'm running 3200c16 (or c15) on strap 100 with 1.365V on a 2800 kit. No problem bro. Using the same memory dividers at 129.4bclk and 167.7bclk are a sweet spot for this ram kit too.
> So, [email protected] is not a big issue (at all). And [email protected] strap is just too easy.... going to 3250 on 125 strap so far has been a bit too much for this corsair 2800 kit (always <1.4V and VSA ranging 0.95 to 1.15V)


...*^^^ this*...not much to add than to repeat (or confirm as Sergio put it) that strap 100 - DDR4 3000 is not only possible but easy (dep. on RAM kit and CPU's IMC to some extent). One caveat is that obviously you should be on '800' series R5E Bios.

My Corsair 2800 DomPlat kit was a very 'early one' (in fact, I wanted to get the G.Skill 3000 kit but they only had ONE DDR4 kit in the warehouse in those early days of X99 release...)...DDR4 3000 will actually run at 1.2v on my setup, though for 3200 (strap 100) or 3250 (strap125), it needs 1.35v...and only strap 167 / 3333 needed a slight bump in VCCSA, (to1.08v but haven't had the time yet to play with a bit lower SA on that setting and run all the tests as 3250 works best re. timing vs bandwidth anyways)...

...also took a while to confirm that tRas and DRAM Refresh needed to be left alone, or at least not 'lowered' as much as I did with my G.Skill DDR3 / Ivy-E kits...and I reiterate that DDR4 seems to be a bit trickier to setup in the sense that it is, ironically, more forgiving than DDR3, imo...ALL THAT SAID though, the real benefit of anything over DDR3 3000 is hard to 'measure' with the current Haswell-Es (IMC limited?). Ah well, there's always this to look forward to (when it makes it to mainstream CPUs):


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay now

idle is at 50c

core voltage is 1.149

overclocked to 4ghz

20sec prime reached 92


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay now
> 
> idle is at 50c
> 
> core voltage is 1.149
> 
> overclocked to 4ghz
> 
> 20sec prime reached 92


that seems very high. my 5960x is cooler at 1.4v obviously with custom cooling but i would remove the h220 and reapply thermal paste/reattach the cooler firmly.


----------



## MerkageTurk

∆ i did all that thanks and still the same issue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i am on 100 strap 3000 g skill no issues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...*^^^ this*...not much to add than to repeat (or confirm as Sergio put it) that strap 100 - DDR4 3000 is not only possible but easy (dep. on RAM kit and CPU's IMC to some extent). One caveat is that obviously you should be on '800' series R5E Bios.
> 
> My Corsair 2800 DomPlat kit was a very 'early one' (in fact, I wanted to get the G.Skill 3000 kit but they only had ONE DDR4 kit in the warehouse in those early days of X99 release...)...DDR4 3000 will actually run at 1.2v on my setup, though for 3200 (strap 100) or 3250 (strap125), it needs 1.35v...and only strap 167 / 3333 needed a slight bump in VCCSA, (to1.08v but haven't had the time yet to play with a bit lower SA on that setting and run all the tests as 3250 works best re. timing vs bandwidth anyways)...
> 
> ...also took a while to confirm that tRas and DRAM Refresh needed to be left alone, or at least not 'lowered' as much as I did with my G.Skill DDR3 / Ivy-E kits...and I reiterate that DDR4 seems to be a bit trickier to setup in the sense that it is, ironically, more forgiving than DDR3, imo...ALL THAT SAID though, the real benefit of anything over DDR3 3000 is hard to 'measure' with the current Haswell-Es (IMC limited?). Ah well, there's always this to look forward to (when it makes it to mainstream CPUs):


this 2800LPX kit was also a very early release. haven't bothered with 3000 on 100 since 3200 is too easy.








care to post your detailed settings for [email protected], *and [email protected]*?


----------



## vlps5122

im curious if my gskill kit can do 3000 at 1.2v i simply set it at 1.2v system agent, 3000 15-15-15-35 1T 1.35v successfully passed 1000% memtest coverage and havent touched it again since ive been working on stable cpu core/cache clocks first.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this 2800LPX kit was also a very early release. haven't bothered with 3000 on 100 since 3200 is too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> care to post your detailed settings for [email protected], *and [email protected]*?


..will try but it will be late evening or tomorrow as that phase-cooled system is sleeping before I even unbox the 980 CLs which arrived yesterday > (trying to finish two work projects so that I can really get into those







,)...but for now, the DDR4 3000 and 3250 settings are close to stock / 'auto timings', the exception being primary timings...for 3000 /100, it's 14-15-15-36, for 3250/125, it's 15-16-16-36 (to 40)

...EDIT: worth checking IC differences (if any) re LPX, DomPlats with Corsair ?


----------



## remmer29

Could anybody tell me the diference in the games bitween 2133MhZ kit vs 3000Mhz as I understand ther is 0 diference, am i right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..will try but it will be late evening or tomorrow as that phase-cooled system is sleeping before I even unbox the 980 CLs which arrived yesterday > (trying to finish two work projects so that I can really get into those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,)...but for now, the DDR4 3000 and 3250 settings are close to stock / 'auto timings', the exception being primary timings...for 3000 /100, it's 14-15-15-36, for 3250/125, it's 15-16-16-36 (to 40)
> 
> ...EDIT: worth checking IC differences (if any) re LPX, DomPlats with Corsair ?


both are hynix.

Dude - if you have a 2800 kit that does 3250 and 3333 at stock voltage with stock timings, and 3000 at c14 with no increase in voltage, that's fantastic.








mine don't.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> both are hynix.
> 
> Dude - if you have a 2800 kit that does 3250 and 3333 at stock voltage with stock timings, and 3000 at c14 with no increase in voltage, that's fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine don't.


...there might be other differences between LPX and DomPlat...I just don't know (as I posted, I 'chose' the only kit they had available







). It is however one of those with two XMP settings (2800 /1.2v, 3000 / 1.35v)...I'm certainly not complaining, but I will try to see if I can get primaries down some more at 3000 / 100, perhaps by going up from 1.2v to 1.35v.....even though both the CPU IMC and the kit get along great at 3250+, a setting of 3000 @ s.th. like 13-1x-1x etc might be yielding more on 3D tests...we'll see - .it's just that 3250 / 125 is so effortless it seems like a natural sweet-spot


----------



## MerkageTurk

HELP PLEASE

A little bit better stock clocks max temp 79c

which is still high,

one tube feels cold and the other warm


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> HELP PLEASE
> 
> A little bit better stock clocks max temp 79c
> 
> which is still high,
> 
> one tube feels cold and the other warm


Are you sure pump is running, checked that fans are running and if you use push pull that fans are blowing the same way?

A pic of your setup and a screenie could be helpful.


----------



## Luca T

Raja or Praz could you please just give some clue about what could it bring these issues?
I couldn't figure anything out about It!
Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I faced two strange problems during system restart:
> 
> - Sometimes when I restart Windows it doesn't show the Rog logo with F2-Del and I have to press without see and it takes a lot of time to show the UEFI screen!
> 
> - Then another random problem Is when I restart windows and enter in the UEFI (to adjust a Voltage for example), then I save and exit and it blocks during the Windows boot!
> Then I press reset button on the RVE, the system restarts and it shows the Windows boot's option for the faulty start, I choose "start normally" and it starts smoothly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Exactly the same issue. Basic step-up OC at 4,2 MHz and no changes made after that (exept settings for a ThunderboltEX II card).


@ Margamor sorry, I still have no idea how to solve those issues!


----------



## Xipe

Hi.
I have this mother board and 5930K. 4,6Ghz and 4,4Ghz uncore. The memories are Gskill 2666Mhz, i can get 3000Mhz or down timings at 2666? How much? Some guide for view?¿


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> Hi.
> I have this mother board and 5930K. 4,6Ghz and 4,4Ghz uncore. The memories are Gskill 2666Mhz, i can get 3000Mhz or down timings at 2666? How much? Some guide for view?¿


You should be able to rise speed or to lower timings! How much it will obviously depend on the ram's chip quality


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi here are some images


----------



## MerkageTurk

Justtested again @ stock computer shut down @98c


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Justtested again @ stock computer shut down @98c


You have some problem for sure!

Air? Or water?

are you sure the cooler has a perfect plane surface?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes something is wrong with the cooler, never had this problem.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yes something is wrong with the cooler, never had this problem.


Is That one in the photos the swiftech with pump inside?

Are you sure the pump Is working?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I can hear it?,


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I can hear it?,


Are you asking it to me?

Check the proper in and out


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am worried it may leak,

I just want an rma now if not a partial refund will do as the item did not last more than a year. Which is against eu laws.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am worried it may leak,
> 
> I just want an rma now if not a partial refund will do as the item did not last more than a year. Which is against eu laws.


Hello

If it has only been that length of time itt should be able to be taken care of at your place of purchase. Also as this really has nothing to do with the motherboard this discussion would probably be better suited in the water cooling section of the forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *...there might be other differences between LPX and DomPlat..*.I just don't know (as I posted, I 'chose' the only kit they had available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It is however one of those with two XMP settings (2800 /1.2v, 3000 / 1.35v)...I'm certainly not complaining, but I will try to see if I can get primaries down some more at 3000 / 100, perhaps by going up from 1.2v to 1.35v.....even though both the CPU IMC and the kit get along great at 3250+, a setting of 3000 @ s.th. like 13-1x-1x etc might be yielding more on 3D tests...we'll see - .it's just that 3250 / 125 is so effortless it seems like a natural sweet-spot


There is for sure. No way these sticks do +400MHz at stock voltage with XMP timings.
you get what you pay for... (most times).


----------



## Mikan02

@Silent Scone
Settings seem fine still, cold boots and general restarts seem fine ^^
Will do memtest right after a cold boot couple times tomorrow


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Damn I am STILL getting the system locking up with Q-Code "Ad".

Especially after the system has been off all night, and about 50% of the time when I restart.

I have set the boot to slow boot in UEFI and the other recommendations............................

Maybe up the Vcore or Vcache some more.


----------



## Blue Screen

Sorry for spam but pages keep going by and I've already messaged Raja

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2510#post_23156831

Is the supremefx on the motherboard really capable of handling up to 600ohm with it's amp?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I faced two strange problems during system restart:
> 
> - Sometimes when I restart Windows it doesn't show the Rog logo with F2-Del and I have to press without see and it takes a lot of time to show the UEFI screen!
> 
> - Then another random problem Is when I restart windows and enter in the UEFI (to adjust a Voltage for example), then I save and exit and it blocks during the Windows boot!
> Then I press reset button on the RVE, the system restarts and it shows the Windows boot's option for the faulty start, I choose "start normally" and it starts smoothly


Sounds like a system that is "nearly" stable -- maybe just a little more System Agent or Cache voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkinvest*
> 
> The motherboard had bent pins !!!
> It is a shame, it is offensive to the end user,
> it is preposterous.
> I swore to never buy an Asus product again whether I get a refund or not.


Even the best quality control cannot prevent occasional mishaps. This is rare. Next time inspect the pins upon first installation instead of assembling without looking. Also take photographs on every first installation. This will fit well with your extended experience level. Best of luck and I do hope they give you full credit with your RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been lusting over that 3200 kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS had a version of hte same ram w/o the fans for $30 less (never had a use for the fans anyway)... of course it's OOS. I have maybe 2 pairs of those fans kits burried away somewhere around here. Didn't fit x79 either.


{cough}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> Hi.
> I have this mother board and 5930K. 4,6Ghz and 4,4Ghz uncore. The memories are Gskill 2666Mhz, i can get 3000Mhz or down timings at 2666? How much? Some guide for view?¿


First try lowered timings at 2666. Just go one step at a time with reboots and stability tests in between, lowering CAS, tRCD, tRP. See if you can reach CR 1T also. You will probably need to increase System Agent voltage (VCCSA) somewhat, it can be very sensitive, more voltage is not always better.

When you try 3000Mhz, use the 125 strap and 125 BCLK and adjust everything accordingly. If necessary, reduce your cache multiplier while testing the highest RAM speeds. 100 strap may be OK for 3000 but it is known to be more difficult.


----------



## Silent Scone

Dude edit your post your can't talk about that outside of MM.

Just like you can't even swear even though it's filtered, because apparently there are no times where swearing helps promote emphasis in a predominately mature environment even though you cannot see the word.

Head, brick wall.

Prehistoric.


----------



## gkinvest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Even the best quality control cannot prevent occasional mishaps. This is rare. Next time inspect the pins upon first installation instead of assembling without looking. Also take photographs on every first installation. This will fit well with your extended experience level.


This is some sound advice and I will follow it next time.
As you said, one can't be careful enough.
I just naively thought that I do not have to inspect a top manufacturer's product, brand new out of the box.

My e-mail to Asus finally went thru and I am waiting to see what happens.

In any case I am not happy at all.

Thank you.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Damn I am STILL getting the system locking up with Q-Code "Ad".
> 
> Especially after the system has been off all night, and about 50% of the time when I restart.
> 
> I have set the boot to slow boot in UEFI and the other recommendations............................
> 
> Maybe up the Vcore or Vcache some more.


Bro find the way to test your mem with memtest 1 instance for each thread you will see that mostly u need more CPU Volts...if not try DRAM EVENTUAL low like 1,255


----------



## MerkageTurk

DO NOT BUY SWIFTECH, IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE UK

AWFUL CUSTOMER SERVICE, TRYING TO AVOID ME


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> DO NOT BUY SWIFTECH, IF YOU ARE WITHIN THE UK
> 
> AWFUL CUSTOMER SERVICE, TRYING TO AVOID ME


Same here bro Im from South America from 3 New MCP35X Pumps only 1 left...i claimed and i have to send them the pump wich sending and the taxes to enter again = New One...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just received a response from Swiftech yey


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just received a response from Swiftech yey


Maybe best to take it to the Swiftech thread if not already. My H220 experience was great, first pump blew in 5 days, second worked 15 minutes and third H220 leaked on my GTX 680 from a hose clamp. After that I have went to a custom loop and Asetek-based AIOs only.


----------



## Tych-0

Quick question, is the PCI-e slot configuration standard on the RVE? Will the aftermarket SLI bridges work just fine?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Quick question, is the PCI-e slot configuration standard on the RVE? Will the aftermarket SLI bridges work just fine?


40mm spacing between pcie 3.0 #1 and #2 and another 40mm spacing between pcie 3.0 #2 and #3.


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Bro find the way to test your mem with memtest 1 instance for each thread you will see that mostly u need more CPU Volts...if not try DRAM EVENTUAL low like 1,255


Thank you for the suggestion









Decided to just up the Vcore by 0.10 and it looks like to have fixed the problem. Part of me really wanted the lowest voltage I could get out of the system, noting that others have much lower Vcore at the same speed. Instead I just need the reliability and not get too hung up about what others peoples systems can do.


----------



## Mikan02

Still waiting for PSU, so both runs basicly memory only :>
Also both done right after cold boot. 2x600% Coverage










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have lots to learn still but I think there should be room for improvement ^^

Thank you everyone at Asus and Shammy for excellent profiles to play with,
would been so lost without them and your OC guides.


----------



## Unethical

Hey, quick question. Since Prime95 small FFTs aren't the best way to go with stress testing, what is everyone doing to determine 24/7 stability?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Hey, quick question. Since Prime95 small FFTs aren't the best way to go with stress testing, what is everyone doing to determine 24/7 stability?


For me it's old and not for these new rigs...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Hey, quick question. Since Prime95 small FFTs aren't the best way to go with stress testing, what is everyone doing to determine 24/7 stability?


Memtest for Windows for the memory (properly configured) and then AIDA stress, Realbench stress or encoding/rendering.

-Raja


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Just got my new X99 rig installed and really stoked!









New to this RVE/X99 OC'ing so I"m completely lost. I tried to follow that ASUS guide for the 5960X but the computer won't even boot!









Anyway, with my 3970X, I was able to hit 4.8Ghz with relative ease. What kind of OC are people seeing with the 5960X?

The first issue I'm having is getting the XMP profile to load so that I can boot into Windows!

I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz kit. The specs on the site say 1.35V for that speed - if I set it to that, it turns yellow (?).

Would appreciate some help OC'ing this beast!


----------



## stubass

Trying to decide on my first Extreme board for Ln2 so my choice is this RVE or GB X99 SOC Force.. Subbed because I am seriously thinking to go with the RVE


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just got my new X99 rig installed and really stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to this RVE/X99 OC'ing so I"m completely lost. I tried to follow that ASUS guide for the 5960X but the computer won't even boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with my 3970X, I was able to hit 4.8Ghz with relative ease. What kind of OC are people seeing with the 5960X?
> 
> The first issue I'm having is getting the XMP profile to load so that I can boot into Windows!
> 
> I'm using the Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200Mhz kit. The specs on the site say 1.35V for that speed - if I set it to that, it turns yellow (?).
> 
> Would appreciate some help OC'ing this beast!


Welcome aboard! Before anything else, head over to the official ASUS X-99 motherboard support thread and read all of the 1st post, including all of the links, especially the 5960X overclocking guide. That will serve as a baseline for everything else and will answer many of your questions up front. I do see that you read it above but it may still be worth another look.

Common 5960X overclocks on basic to mid-quality water coolers are 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz, at voltages in the high 1.2XX and low 1.3XX range to keep core temps from getting much above 85C in stress tests. In case you missed it in the literature recommended above, read up on why most of us are no longer using stress tests that make heavy use of AVX instructions.

If you're lost and have no basic starting point anymore, here's what to do. Clear CMOS. Power up, go into UEFI and load optimized defaults. This should allow you to boot into Windows, from where you can run ASUS Ai Suite and use its "5-Way Optimization" wizard to quickly get to at least a starting overclock. When you run the optimizer it gives some choices of limits. Others may vary, but my personal suggestion is don't adjust the speed or voltage sliders, just set the temperature one to 85C (or lower if you prefer, but higher is not a good idea). Then set just like 5 minutes for the testing duration. The point here is you're not making your final perfect overclock, you're using this imperfect auto tool to very quickly get you up into starting range at least. Also tell it to begin from 3.9GHz or from "ASUS optimal" so it doesn't have to work its way all the way up from 3.6.

The optimizer will start by rebooting, then it will work its way up from, say, 3.9Ghz or wherever you start it off. It will top out most likely in the 4.4 to 4.6 range unless you happen to have an unusually lucky or unlucky CPU. When it does, it will have determined at least halfway reasonable settings for voltages to hit that target, and it will have stopped before exceeding your heat target by too much.

Having gone through that and rebooted into the UEFI, you ought to find the Optimizer's settings set there, with everything else still on Auto. Leaving a great many things on Auto is generally better than too much tweaking. 500+ pages into this thread and some very experienced users are still getting better results from many of their settings on Auto or otherwise default than if they messed with them too much.

Note, at this point we're still not talking about DRAM overclocking, you're just letting it sit at the simple 2133 default and auto timings. We'll get to that in a minute.

The exceptions, the settings you likely will need to bump up a little or manually set and not leave on Auto... well, if you're satisfied and finished when you see your 5-Way Opt results, you actually would not need to change anything. Boring and unsatisfying for a habitual experimenter, but there it is.

But because you want to get the most out of your RAM, you will almost certainly need to manually set the VDIMM (DRAM voltage) settings, sometimes exactly at your memory's rated voltage, sometimes 0.1v higher. For some unusual kits, sometimes lower! In my case I'm running my 64GB @ 2800 kit with initial voltage of 1.28v and eventual of 1.27 -- these are the settings I found necessary to boot and run stable, but the actual VDIMM shown by most monitoring programs still is running just a little over 1.255v. Your mileage will surely vary.

Also you may need to bump up Vcache a little even if you don't go for an increased cache clock multiplier; it just happens that cache needs just a little more help when RAM is OC.

Finally, and sort of most important but slightly more difficult or weird, you'll need to find the best VCCSA (System Agent voltage) setting for your board and CPU. This is a more delicate deal than the rest, you don't just go jumping it up by 0.1v at a time, no sir. Start with maybe an offset of about +0.200 and run AIDA64 stress tests. Each time the test fails, look at if it ran longer or shorter than the previous try and bump VCCSA by very small amounts -- when you are first ranging it you can go by 0.010 at a time, but when you're zeroing in on stable you'll often find that even differences as little as 0.002 will mean the difference between endless stability and failing in two minutes or less (or even locking up or not booting). Also be advised that more System Agent voltage is not always better, and if you're getting weird or increasingly bad results you should jump back in the other direction and try a much lower range than you think. Total VCCSA for some people's rigs works out even below 1 volt, for others more like 1.0xx to 1.1x. Don't go over 1.2 at all, and be suspicious if it seems to need more than 1.15, it probably doesn't and you may be barking up the wrong tree if it does, time to adjust something else instead and come back to VCCSA later.

You'll see a lot about VIn aka VCCIn on these forums, the cpu Input voltage. For more extreme overclocks with heavy-duty cooling you may find a favorite setting for it, but many of us do all right leaving it on Auto, believe it or not. You may wish to set LLC, though, which indirectly affects VCCIn; Auto LLC tends to run the input voltage a little high and most would say you're better off using LLC7 or LLC8 and you'll see a bit safer input voltages under load.

When you're good and stable with a reasonable speed for your CPU (and a good suggestion is to leave cache multiplier alone, save it for last after RAM tuning) then it's time to work on the RAM.

The reason 1.35V in the VDIMM settings shows yellow is that this is officially an over-spec voltage for this platform. Official X99 memory default is 2133 at 1.2 volts and even though everyone is going ahead and running their higher rated RAM close to its rated spec, technically that is an overclock from the CPU and chipset's perspective. So don't be too surprised, the yellow color is just saying that this is higher than standard. In general you're ok with yellow settings on these boards, don't set anything to a number that turns pink (and of course not red). If you seem to find something needs pink, you're probably chasing the wrong idea and need to back up and work on a different variable instead.

If you're lucky you can just punch your 3200 kit straight to 3200 after doing all of the above story. But maybe not. You may need to try an eventual VDIMM (found buried far down inside the DRAM Timings page) that is more than 1.35. But not too much more; often RAM will respond worse to too much. Some kits may even demand that you run them below their own voltage spec, it's not unheard of. Additionally, you may need to identify an "initial" VDIMM setting (that's the ones on the main tweaking page) that is another click or two higher than the eventual, just as a small bump to get your memory past POST.

The other way to work it is set it for 2666 and dial down your timings as tight as you can and still run stable. Interestingly, this early in the X99 platform and Haswell-E processors, many users are finding that their actual benchmark results on many tests are just as good with low latency / tight timings even if not at the highest DRAM clock. So in between 3200 and loose, or 2666 and tight, you may also find a happy medium. Personally I ended up at 2750 and medium-tight latencies. Good luck with this.

Start with totally loose (or all Auto) timings and just get the clock speed right. Then start tightening primary timings just one at a time, with reboots in between. Or if you know what you're doing you can get some of the bigger steps of this accomplished right inside Windows a few at a time by using Mem TweakIt, then reboot and set your timings in the UEFI. I'm going to leave out the more detailed info on primary and secondary timings and you can pick all that up by mining the forums.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I went back to 0706 again.

I dont know if it has to do with uefi, but with this 0706 I dont have almost any noise or clicks in DAC from USB's. Weird.

0802 is far better when talking about memory compatibility and strap 125, but I use strap 100 and this one works ok with 0706.

Using strap 100 with 3200, I need to select full manual voltages, or setup the system to high performance, to avoid freezing when gaming. I dont know if it has to do with unpark core setup, which I turned on via REGEDIT.

Speaking of system stability, I find 0706 better, specially with high cache oc's (avoiding bios corruption).

So, if not using strap 125 with memory 3000, for example, in my case 0706 is working better.

Would be nice a new bios with 0802 improvements, stable as 0706 (at least in my rig).

Quick question. Anyone using Xonar STX II on RVE??? Working ok with bios 0706??? Needed 0802???

Would like to try its asio 2.0

Had it on my RIVBE, but had noise (click) problems and sent it back to Amazon. Dont know if modded drivers (official are in still first release) have solved issues...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

My Rampage V Extreme has just shipped from Amazon. I am ready for it to arrive RIGHT NOW.


----------



## primafrog

Hi Everyone,

I have been fine tuning my OC on 100 strap by slowly increasing the frequency (up to 101.2). Once I reached 101 for example, I have cold boot issues with a B2 qcode. It appears with B2 qcode are related to USB incompatiblities, so by removing Logitech gamepad and Samsun DFP, the cold boot issues go away. My question is why this issue appears just now and not previously with other frequencies? Any hint on how to solve it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been fine tuning my OC on 100 strap by slowly increasing the frequency (up to 101.2). Once I reached 101 for example, I have cold boot issues with a B2 qcode. It appears with B2 qcode are related to USB incompatiblities, so by removing Logitech gamepad and Samsun DFP, the cold boot issues go away. My question is why this issue appears just now and not previously with other frequencies? Any hint on how to solve it?


did you try setting bclk and pcie to high in the tweakers menu in bios? may help. And yes, I have had the same problem with the USB (PCIE) bus.


----------



## primafrog

Hi Jpmboy, thanks for the tip, that's a good idea as I originally set it on low. How did you solve your problem when it occurs for you?
Will try that.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I have experienced slow boot with certain usb peripherals, both in 0706 and 0802 (specially restarting).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primafrog*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy, thanks for the tip, that's a good idea as I originally set it on low. How did you solve your problem when it occurs for you?
> Will try that.


can't say I have completely. so far so good at 129 bclk (103 dmi) with both pcie and bclk on High. Some times, it will loose the mouse and I have to unplug it and reinsert - then okay. Again, this is only for a bench clock.


----------



## [email protected]

Check the DMI bus frequency - it will change with BCLK. Use source clock tuner to lower it - at the expense of DMI perf obviously.


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check the DMI bus frequency - it will change with BCLK. Use source clock tuner to lower it - at the expense of DMI perf obviously.


Thanks for all your inputs.


----------



## Luca T

Trying to lower the Dram eventual Voltage, at 3200 15-15-16-35-1T, testing stress test at 1.33v

At 1.35v I tried to lower timing at 15-15-15 but it doesn't like it, errors in MemtestPro!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Trying to lower the Dram eventual Voltage, at 3200 15-15-*16*-35-1T, testing stress test at 1.33v
> 
> At 1.35v I tried to lower timing at 15-15-15 but it doesn't like it, errors in MemtestPro!


Hello

When pushing the memory setting the time to access a different row (tRP) one clock cycle higher than tRCD can provide some additional headroom.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow got the Corsair h110 and idle temps is 9c

max temps 29c xmp profile and ram is at 2666


----------



## vlps5122

hey guys i opened gpu-z today and my gpu's are running at pcie 2.0 for some reason. i uninstalled gpu drivers and reinstalled and still 2.0. i went into bios and under pch config i dont have the option for gen 3 only gen 1 or gen 2, this is with BIOS 0802


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hey guys i opened gpu-z today and my gpu's are running at pcie 2.0 for some reason. i uninstalled gpu drivers and reinstalled and still 2.0. i went into bios and under pch config i dont have the option for gen 3 only gen 1 or gen 2, this is with BIOS 0802


Hello

The PCH is Gen 2 only. The settings for the CPU PCIe lanes will be found in the NB PCI-E Configuration section of the UEFI.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> hey guys i opened gpu-z today and my gpu's are running at pcie 2.0 for some reason. i uninstalled gpu drivers and reinstalled and still 2.0. i went into bios and under pch config i dont have the option for gen 3 only gen 1 or gen 2, this is with BIOS 0802


Or you may need to download force-enable-gen3 program, right click> run as admin


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The PCH is Gen 2 only. The settings for the CPU PCIe lanes will be found in the NB PCI-E Configuration section of the UEFI.


ty sir, all better now


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow got the Corsair h110 and idle temps is 9c
> 
> max temps 29c xmp profile and ram is at 2666


9C? You must be freezing!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> ty sir, all better now


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memtest for Windows for the memory (properly configured) and then AIDA stress, Realbench stress or encoding/rendering.
> 
> -Raja


Amen for this


----------



## andressergio

For those who have troubles with BD codes use the OC Panel, switch to the screen where it shows the Target (just one click on the uper left button).
You can Start the PC from there and Reset it also, the Reset works much better on the OC Panel than on Mobo or the other on mobo buttons, most of the times will enter to Win without giving OC Error...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Hey, quick question. Since Prime95 small FFTs aren't the best way to go with stress testing, what is everyone doing to determine 24/7 stability?


I personally prefer Prime95 27.9 because it's lightweight, easy-to-use and I can bring it with me anywhere I want on my USB drive. However with that said, Prime95 or any other stresstest is not the be-all and end-all and thus I also like to play games because that provides a realistic taxation on the entire computer.

If you want to know how much time I spend when testing for instabilities it's usually 75% Prime95 and 25% games.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I personally prefer Prime95 27.9 because it's lightweight, easy-to-use and I can bring it with me anywhere I want on my USB drive. However with that said, Prime95 or any other stresstest is not the be-all and end-all and thus I also like to play games because that provides a realistic taxation on the entire computer.
> 
> If you want to know how much time I spend when testing for instabilities it's usually 75% Prime95 and 25% games.


You will find that on R5E will pass it but at start will probably BF of BD as radaja says, Use MEM Test


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 9C? You must be freezing!


Not really lol, I am in the UK

14c temperature outside


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Not really lol, I am in the UK
> 
> 14c temperature outside


Great Temp for OC


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Not really lol, I am in the UK
> 
> 14c temperature outside


14C outside, but 9C inside?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Welcome aboard! Before anything else, head over to the official ASUS X-99 motherboard support thread and read all of the 1st post, including all of the links, especially the 5960X overclocking guide. That will serve as a baseline for everything else and will answer many of your questions up front. I do see that you read it above but it may still be worth another look.
> 
> Common 5960X overclocks on basic to mid-quality water coolers are 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz, at voltages in the high 1.2XX and low 1.3XX range to keep core temps from getting much above 85C in stress tests. In case you missed it in the literature recommended above, read up on why most of us are no longer using stress tests that make heavy use of AVX instructions.
> 
> If you're lost and have no basic starting point anymore, here's what to do. Clear CMOS. Power up, go into UEFI and load optimized defaults. This should allow you to boot into Windows, from where you can run ASUS Ai Suite and use its "5-Way Optimization" wizard to quickly get to at least a starting overclock. When you run the optimizer it gives some choices of limits. Others may vary, but my personal suggestion is don't adjust the speed or voltage sliders, just set the temperature one to 85C (or lower if you prefer, but higher is not a good idea). Then set just like 5 minutes for the testing duration. The point here is you're not making your final perfect overclock, you're using this imperfect auto tool to very quickly get you up into starting range at least. Also tell it to begin from 3.9GHz or from "ASUS optimal" so it doesn't have to work its way all the way up from 3.6.
> 
> The optimizer will start by rebooting, then it will work its way up from, say, 3.9Ghz or wherever you start it off. It will top out most likely in the 4.4 to 4.6 range unless you happen to have an unusually lucky or unlucky CPU. When it does, it will have determined at least halfway reasonable settings for voltages to hit that target, and it will have stopped before exceeding your heat target by too much.
> 
> Having gone through that and rebooted into the UEFI, you ought to find the Optimizer's settings set there, with everything else still on Auto. Leaving a great many things on Auto is generally better than too much tweaking. 500+ pages into this thread and some very experienced users are still getting better results from many of their settings on Auto or otherwise default than if they messed with them too much.
> 
> Note, at this point we're still not talking about DRAM overclocking, you're just letting it sit at the simple 2133 default and auto timings. We'll get to that in a minute.
> 
> The exceptions, the settings you likely will need to bump up a little or manually set and not leave on Auto... well, if you're satisfied and finished when you see your 5-Way Opt results, you actually would not need to change anything. Boring and unsatisfying for a habitual experimenter, but there it is.
> 
> But because you want to get the most out of your RAM, you will almost certainly need to manually set the VDIMM (DRAM voltage) settings, sometimes exactly at your memory's rated voltage, sometimes 0.1v higher. For some unusual kits, sometimes lower! In my case I'm running my 64GB @ 2800 kit with initial voltage of 1.28v and eventual of 1.27 -- these are the settings I found necessary to boot and run stable, but the actual VDIMM shown by most monitoring programs still is running just a little over 1.255v. Your mileage will surely vary.
> 
> Also you may need to bump up Vcache a little even if you don't go for an increased cache clock multiplier; it just happens that cache needs just a little more help when RAM is OC.
> 
> Finally, and sort of most important but slightly more difficult or weird, you'll need to find the best VCCSA (System Agent voltage) setting for your board and CPU. This is a more delicate deal than the rest, you don't just go jumping it up by 0.1v at a time, no sir. Start with maybe an offset of about +0.200 and run AIDA64 stress tests. Each time the test fails, look at if it ran longer or shorter than the previous try and bump VCCSA by very small amounts -- when you are first ranging it you can go by 0.010 at a time, but when you're zeroing in on stable you'll often find that even differences as little as 0.002 will mean the difference between endless stability and failing in two minutes or less (or even locking up or not booting). Also be advised that more System Agent voltage is not always better, and if you're getting weird or increasingly bad results you should jump back in the other direction and try a much lower range than you think. Total VCCSA for some people's rigs works out even below 1 volt, for others more like 1.0xx to 1.1x. Don't go over 1.2 at all, and be suspicious if it seems to need more than 1.15, it probably doesn't and you may be barking up the wrong tree if it does, time to adjust something else instead and come back to VCCSA later.
> 
> You'll see a lot about VIn aka VCCIn on these forums, the cpu Input voltage. For more extreme overclocks with heavy-duty cooling you may find a favorite setting for it, but many of us do all right leaving it on Auto, believe it or not. You may wish to set LLC, though, which indirectly affects VCCIn; Auto LLC tends to run the input voltage a little high and most would say you're better off using LLC7 or LLC8 and you'll see a bit safer input voltages under load.
> 
> When you're good and stable with a reasonable speed for your CPU (and a good suggestion is to leave cache multiplier alone, save it for last after RAM tuning) then it's time to work on the RAM.
> 
> The reason 1.35V in the VDIMM settings shows yellow is that this is officially an over-spec voltage for this platform. Official X99 memory default is 2133 at 1.2 volts and even though everyone is going ahead and running their higher rated RAM close to its rated spec, technically that is an overclock from the CPU and chipset's perspective. So don't be too surprised, the yellow color is just saying that this is higher than standard. In general you're ok with yellow settings on these boards, don't set anything to a number that turns pink (and of course not red). If you seem to find something needs pink, you're probably chasing the wrong idea and need to back up and work on a different variable instead.
> 
> If you're lucky you can just punch your 3200 kit straight to 3200 after doing all of the above story. But maybe not. You may need to try an eventual VDIMM (found buried far down inside the DRAM Timings page) that is more than 1.35. But not too much more; often RAM will respond worse to too much. Some kits may even demand that you run them below their own voltage spec, it's not unheard of. Additionally, you may need to identify an "initial" VDIMM setting (that's the ones on the main tweaking page) that is another click or two higher than the eventual, just as a small bump to get your memory past POST.
> 
> The other way to work it is set it for 2666 and dial down your timings as tight as you can and still run stable. Interestingly, this early in the X99 platform and Haswell-E processors, many users are finding that their actual benchmark results on many tests are just as good with low latency / tight timings even if not at the highest DRAM clock. So in between 3200 and loose, or 2666 and tight, you may also find a happy medium. Personally I ended up at 2750 and medium-tight latencies. Good luck with this.
> 
> Start with totally loose (or all Auto) timings and just get the clock speed right. Then start tightening primary timings just one at a time, with reboots in between. Or if you know what you're doing you can get some of the bigger steps of this accomplished right inside Windows a few at a time by using Mem TweakIt, then reboot and set your timings in the UEFI. I'm going to leave out the more detailed info on primary and secondary timings and you can pick all that up by mining the forums.


Thanks for the detailed reply!







+REP

I have a few issues to begin with regarding OC'ing on this board and the CPU.

I downloaded and installed the AI Suite III and tried to run it.

The only options for "CPU Level" were 4.00Ghz, 4.2, and 4.40 - I set it to 4.40Ghz and set the CPU Temperature limit (slider?) to 85C as you suggested.

The test ran fine and once the computer rebooted, it showed the CPU running @ 4.40Ghz @ 1.31V - a tad high I thought.

Also, the RAM was running at 3100Mhz and not the 3200Mhz it is rated for - it seems the voltage was already set to 1.35V automatically when I used that 5-Way Optimization tool.

The other thing is, the CPU Strap was still at 100 so the CPU Core Multiplier was at 44. When I went into BIOS after another reboot to see the actual settings, the DRAM Frequency shows as 2400Mhz and not 3100Mhz as seen in the AI Suite program when logged into Windows(?). Which one is correct?

Also, if I try to set the DRAM to 3200Mhz, it doesn't even POST!









No signal, nothing - the computer runs. So if I shut it down and turn it on again, everything is set to default (although the BIOS settings are unchanged - this seems really odd to me).

If I use "XMP" setting in the BIOS and set the DRAM voltage to 1.35, I just can't POST with the frequency at 3200Mhz.

The most annoying thing is that at EVERY BOOT, I get this "CPU FAN ERROR" message - I had to set the "F1 ENTER BIOS" to "Disabled" to bypass that message so that I can boot into Windows!

I have the Kraken X60 AIO CPU Cooler - the 3-pin fan header from that is connected to the CPU-FAN header on the motherboard. Not sure why it keeps saying "CPU FAN ERROR."

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 14C outside, but 9C inside?


Not sure 9c is idle atm

stress test 28c
xmp profile

We have central heating on

seems like 15c inside


----------



## silversufer333

hello every one,

I want to ask something about the oc-panel.









put my rig together, oc-panel in a slot and now i cant configurat it because i cant use the H-key. What exactly is the H-key? and how can i press it when it is fixt in the case?









thanks for any help









silversufer333


----------



## coalminer071

So i have the 5930K with this motherboard and g.skill 2800mhz/1.2v ram
Setting the xmp would cause the strap to change to 125 which is apparently normal for any mem clock higher than 2400.
If I set the strap back to 100 then change voltage to 1.2 or up to 1.35 for stability, then go to cpu overclock from there would this work?
coming from z77 so this x99 overclocking is new to me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coalminer071*
> 
> So i have the 5930K with this motherboard and g.skill 2800mhz/1.2v ram
> Setting the xmp would cause the strap to change to 125 which is apparently normal for any mem clock higher than 2400.
> If I set the strap back to 100 then change voltage to 1.2 or up to 1.35 for stability, then go to cpu overclock from there would this work?
> coming from z77 so this x99 overclocking is new to me


it sets 125 strap (if you check, bclk is what, 127 for 2800 ram?) 'cause that's the memory divider needed. memory frequencies above 2400 will work fine on strap 100 (or 167 for that matter).

If you want to run XMP 2800, then 125 strap it is. For 100 strap, 2666 would be the starting point. But, that kit will probably do 3200 on strap 100 with a bump in voltage (~1.35V) and maybe +1 on the primary timings. If that boots to windows, you can always go back and tighten down the primary timings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coalminer071*
> 
> So i have the 5930K with this motherboard and g.skill 2800mhz/1.2v ram
> Setting the xmp would cause the strap to change to 125 which is apparently normal for any mem clock higher than 2400.
> If I set the strap back to 100 then change voltage to 1.2 or up to 1.35 for stability, then go to cpu overclock from there would this work?
> coming from z77 so this x99 overclocking is new to me


Hello

Yes this will work if the quality of the IMC allows. This may require additional VCCSA voltage.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When pushing the memory setting the time to access a different row (tRP) one clock cycle higher than tRCD can provide some additional headroom.


Thank you Praz, for the explanation!

So it means that Is absolutely my memory limit?! At least for the 1.35v!?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*


you might be in the secondary cpu fan header. instead of disabling the f1 thing you can just go to cpu fan speed in the monitoring tab and change to "ignore" and you wont get that message anymore.


----------



## andressergio

guys anyone knows why when i turn off the PSU and turn of rig for the nite, then i power on PSU but OC panel won't work ? i have to unplug and plug to get it to work...I Updated firmware but same thing...

Thanks !
Sergio


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have a few issues to begin with regarding OC'ing on this board and the CPU.
> 
> I downloaded and installed the AI Suite III and tried to run it.
> 
> The only options for "CPU Level" were 4.00Ghz, 4.2, and 4.40 - I set it to 4.40Ghz and set the CPU Temperature limit (slider?) to 85C as you suggested.
> 
> The test ran fine and once the computer rebooted, it showed the CPU running @ 4.40Ghz @ 1.31V - a tad high I thought.
> 
> Also, the RAM was running at 3100Mhz and not the 3200Mhz it is rated for - it seems the voltage was already set to 1.35V automatically when I used that 5-Way Optimization tool.
> 
> The other thing is, the CPU Strap was still at 100 so the CPU Core Multiplier was at 44. When I went into BIOS after another reboot to see the actual settings, the DRAM Frequency shows as 2400Mhz and not 3100Mhz as seen in the AI Suite program when logged into Windows(?). Which one is correct?
> 
> Also, if I try to set the DRAM to 3200Mhz, it doesn't even POST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No signal, nothing - the computer runs. So if I shut it down and turn it on again, everything is set to default (although the BIOS settings are unchanged - this seems really odd to me).
> 
> If I use "XMP" setting in the BIOS and set the DRAM voltage to 1.35, I just can't POST with the frequency at 3200Mhz.
> 
> The most annoying thing is that at EVERY BOOT, I get this "CPU FAN ERROR" message - I had to set the "F1 ENTER BIOS" to "Disabled" to bypass that message so that I can boot into Windows!
> 
> I have the Kraken X60 AIO CPU Cooler - the 3-pin fan header from that is connected to the CPU-FAN header on the motherboard. Not sure why it keeps saying "CPU FAN ERROR."
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


* Yes, 5-Way Optimization may leave you with somewhat higher CPU voltage than absolutely necessary, so your next step is to experiment with lowering it if your chip will take it.
* Sounds like 5-Way turned on the XMP profile, thus the DRAM voltage.
* Make sure you are running Ai Suite 1.00.90 and not an earlier version; earlier versions incorrectly reported DRAM speed.
* being unable to POST at 3200Mhz: probably need to work on things like VDIMM eventual vs. initial, or even just higher overall, and VCCSA (System Agent voltage) and possibly CPU input voltage.
* "CPU FAN ERROR": search the forum for related discussion, I'm pretty sure you'll find solutions though I don't remember exactly.

Best of luck.


----------



## coalminer071

in the cpu/dram power do i set it all to extreme mode? or standard or auto


----------



## coalminer071

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes this will work if the quality of the IMC allows. This may require additional VCCSA voltage.


Sorry. So I set XMp on 2800mhz turned CPU strap and bclk freq both to 100. Went to dram power and set both to 1.2. CPU wouldn't boot at this point


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coalminer071*
> 
> in the cpu/dram power do i set it all to extreme mode? or standard or auto


Auto is fine, most overclockers don't find a situation where this holds them back. I think a few have found it useful to bump up the DRAM current capacity to 110% but by no means is that a universal need, don't touch it if you don't have to. In fact if that setting helps, initial voltage vs. eventual voltage settings may achieve the same but in a better way.


----------



## BossJ

Ok - I've been wary of asking this - I have read through MANY many articles about overclocking - I am not up to speed with new technology and stuff however.

I am coming from a EVGA x58 classified 3 + i7 930 (Oc'd to 4.0 - air) ... That was easy tho.

Setup: Rampage V (of course) + 5930k (Noctua nh-u12s) + G.Skill 16GB 2800 (XMP Loaded) + EVGA SuperNova 1300 G2 + 2x EVGA 780 6GB - SLI

Ok... I don't know where to start.

My settings so far:

CPU Strap - 125
BCLK - 125

CPU - 36
Cache - 34

CPU Voltage - 1.34
Cache Voltage - 1.4
System CPU Agent - 1.1

CPU TEMP: Highest Core: 80C
Lowest Core: 70C

Question is: Am I missing something?

I haven't touched my memory other than changing CR to 1T

Oh I am stable on Real Bench - Not on OCCT - but with rendering video and gaming - I've had 0 crashes...
Thanks guys. You guys are wayyyyy smarter than me


----------



## Luca T

After more stress test:

As I said before I couldn't put 15-15-15 but I verified I can stay at 15-15-16 with eventual 1.34v (to boot without any issues I need 1.36v)

So I'm RS at 4.5 with 1.3v - Cache 4.1 with 1.28v - Ram 3200 15-15-16-35-1T with 1.36v (eventual 1.34v)









EDIT: my bad I talked Too early NO eventual 1.34v I must come back to 1.35v


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok - I've been wary of asking this - I have read through MANY many articles about overclocking - I am not up to speed with new technology and stuff however.
> 
> I am coming from a EVGA x58 classified 3 + i7 930 (Oc'd to 4.0 - air) ... That was easy tho.
> 
> Setup: Rampage V (of course) + 5930k (Noctua nh-u12s) + G.Skill 16GB 2800 (XMP Loaded) + EVGA SuperNova 1300 G2 + 2x EVGA 780 6GB - SLI
> 
> Ok... I don't know where to start.
> 
> My settings so far:
> 
> CPU Strap - 125
> BCLK - 125
> 
> CPU - 36
> Cache - 34
> 
> CPU Voltage - 1.34
> Cache Voltage - 1.4
> System CPU Agent - 1.1
> 
> CPU TEMP: Highest Core: 80C
> Lowest Core: 70C
> 
> Question is: Am I missing something?
> 
> I haven't touched my memory other than changing CR to 1T
> 
> Oh I am stable on Real Bench - Not on OCCT - but with rendering video and gaming - I've had 0 crashes...
> Thanks guys. You guys are wayyyyy smarter than me


Howdy. OK, pretty close to a good start but here are some quick observations:

* That's dangerous or borderline dangerous Vcache, would be better to keep it fairly close to or less than Vcore and if that means you run a lower cache multiplier than so be it. Having said that, you can still probably achieve around 125 x 32 cache at least on something like 1.25-1.3 Vcache.
* Memory is probably running at looser timings if you left them on auto or XMP, like 16s. You will probably be able to crank the primary timings down to 15 or possibly 14, though it will likely require surrendering 1T (but doesn't hurt to try 1T at least... experiment, of course).

When you ask if you're missing something, what are you looking for? It looks like you're getting pretty good performance. But I would lower that rather hot cache voltage, pronto. Then see how much performance you can get out of tighter memory timings.


----------



## BossJ

See







That's exactly what I was looking for!

I lowered it - I got that voltage from this article by Asus http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/

But thank you for catching that. I lowered it to 1.25 (still seems stable)

I guess for me everyone is up in arms about bclk and cpu strap....

I'm not sure if it's better to have a 100 strap or 125 ... I'm just looking to get the best OC I can get with my hardware, and not sure that this is it...

should I run cpu cache as the same as my CPU - and what about min / max (can they be set the same - auto? what?) - there's just a TON of options that I'm not used too...


----------



## BossJ

PS is there a post or forum that shows peoples settings that might help us noobs out?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Two long-running threads to check out in addition to this one, @BossJ -- the Haswell-E Overclock Leaderboard and Members one (under Intel CPUs) and the Official X99 Support Thread (under Intel Motherboards).


----------



## Luca T

I thought to be rock Solid because I passed Hours of everyting







but I still have a random issue: on normal Windows restart after some tests, the Windows boot blocks!

Boot problems are memory related?

Because apart of that in Windows I'm absolutely solid with 4 Hours of RealBench and other 3 of Aida etc


----------



## Luca T

i tried to Load default setting and I have the Windows boot block as well









Could it be the internal USB-hub?


----------



## Baasha

@SkiMountaineer

What is the 'best' VCCSA voltage I should try to get 3200Mhz RAM to work?

I have no reference point so I'm not sure what I should try(?)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @SkiMountaineer
> 
> What is the 'best' VCCSA voltage I should try to get 3200Mhz RAM to work?
> 
> I have no reference point so I'm not sure what I should try(?)


You should start with a VCCSA at 1v and try a step up or down until you find the most stable for your Cpu! Max 1.15v


----------



## Unethical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Memtest for Windows for the memory (properly configured) and then AIDA stress, Realbench stress or encoding/rendering.
> 
> -Raja


Thanks Raja, just what I was looking for, how long of realbench do you stress to deem it 24/7 stable?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> You should start with a VCCSA at 1v and try a step up or down until you find the most stable for your Cpu! Max 1.15v


Okay, will try that.

I am now trying CPU Strap: 100Hz so the multiplier is 44.

I set the CPU Cache ratio to Min/Max 38. Is that okay/correct?

Also, the V-Core is 1.2875V and the Cache Voltage is 1.250V.

How should I set the CPU Cache Ratio and Voltage?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, will try that.
> 
> I am now trying CPU Strap: 100Hz so the multiplier is 44.
> 
> I set the CPU Cache ratio to Min/Max 38. Is that okay/correct?
> 
> Also, the V-Core is 1.2875V and the Cache Voltage is 1.250V.
> 
> How should I set the CPU Cache Ratio and Voltage?


Excuseme I didn't read your previous post, didn't you start trying to find the right Vcore for 4.4 and then the right CacheVoltage for 3.8?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuseme I didn't read your previous post, didn't you start trying to find the right Vcore for 4.4 and then the right CacheVoltage for 3.8?


Well, I just tried CPU Strap 100Hz so multiplier @ 44 and it worked well. I was able to stress test it at that speed.

I had the Cache Voltage on "Auto" all this time so I just changed it to 1.250V. The Stress Test worked fine with that.

The RAM is still the major issue - I am NOT able to POST with anything higher than DDR4-3000Mhz.

I even tried adjusting VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) to 1.10000V and still didn't post.

In fact, if I set VCCSA to 1.10V and RAM to 3000Mhz, it still will NOT post!









I also tried setting DRAM voltage to 1.40V (Eventual to 1.350V) and still no POST!

I have probably reset/shut down/restarted the computer about 50 times today trying to get this XMP profile to work. Even setting the RAM to 3200Mhz under 'Manual' mode does NOT work.

Really need some help here!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unethical*
> 
> Thanks Raja, just what I was looking for, how long of realbench do you stress to deem it 24/7 stable?


2 hours of the stress test with the correct amount of memory allocated.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, I just tried CPU Strap 100Hz so multiplier @ 44 and it worked well. I was able to stress test it at that speed.
> 
> I had the Cache Voltage on "Auto" all this time so I just changed it to 1.250V. The Stress Test worked fine with that.
> 
> The RAM is still the major issue - I am NOT able to POST with anything higher than DDR4-3000Mhz.
> 
> I even tried adjusting VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) to 1.10000V and still didn't post.
> 
> In fact, if I set VCCSA to 1.10V and RAM to 3000Mhz, it still will NOT post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried setting DRAM voltage to 1.40V (Eventual to 1.350V) and still no POST!
> 
> I have probably reset/shut down/restarted the computer about 50 times today trying to get this XMP profile to work. Even setting the RAM to 3200Mhz under 'Manual' mode does NOT work.
> 
> Really need some help here!


Your CPU's IMC might not be able to handle 3200. Here's what you need to do.

Set everything back to stock. Enable your XMP profile.

Attempt post with 0.825V VCCSA
Attempt post with 0.85V VCCSA
Attempt post with 0.875V VCCSA

And so on until you hit 1.2V, 1.3V if you are brave. G.Skill reps state up to 1.25V-1.3V may be required. Once you find a value that posts, run a memtest inside windows. If you pass, great. If not, continue tweaking VCCSA up and down from there in 0.01 or less intervals until you find the right voltage.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2 hours of the stress test with the correct amount of memory allocated.


Realbench's GUI doesn't scale well with 4K - I can't see the memory allocation when choosing from the dropdown - it only says "U....M."

Which one is 16GB?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Your CPU's IMC might not be able to handle 3200. Here's what you need to do.
> 
> Set everything back to stock. Enable your XMP profile.
> 
> Attempt post with 0.825V VCCSA
> Attempt post with 0.85V VCCSA
> Attempt post with 0.875V VCCSA
> 
> And so on until you hit 1.2V, 1.3V if you are brave. G.Skill reps state up to 1.25V-1.3V may be required. Once you find a value that posts, run a memtest inside windows. If you pass, great. If not, continue tweaking VCCSA up and down from there in 0.01 or less intervals until you find the right voltage.


Thanks for the specific reply!

It turns out that one of the RAM sticks is bad - I tested each module individually using the XMP profile and one of them doesn't even POST! No wonder it was not working! LOL..

Now, I have 2 of the 'good' sticks in there (8GB) and set the XMP profile to 3200Mhz and it booted right away - no meddling with voltages etc.









I will anyway be returning this kit to Corsair and will get a replacement (brand new) - wonder if I should just get the 3000Mhz and call it a day (and save ~ $100 lol).

The cool LED fans that come with the kit don't fit either - it will hit the backside of the GPU in the first PCI-E slot - talk about poor design!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Realbench's GUI doesn't scale well with 4K - I can't see the memory allocation when choosing from the dropdown - it only says "U....M."
> 
> Which one is 16GB?


Set your resolution back to see it - only takes a few seconds.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*


The 3 pin fan header is the pump of the X60. Make sure that the radiator fans are connected to the 4 pin PWN connector of the X60.The X60 has 4 connectors (push and pull) for fans and one of them is a 4 pin PWN connector, that one controls all fans.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Wow got the Corsair h110 and idle temps is 9c
> 
> max temps 29c xmp profile and ram is at 2666


Idle 9C ??? Have you frozen your room or are you living in Alaska?


----------



## Silent Scone

He's probably reading real temp, it's way off for me too on the Deluxe.

Ambient air temp and water temp, 23c....5960 idle temps...14c

Sweet...


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He's probably reading real temp, it's way off for me too on the Deluxe.
> 
> Ambient air temp and water temp, 23c....5960 idle temps...14c
> 
> Sweet...


;-) Here now (low almost idle load, only web and email), OC 4,2 MHz all fans at silent mode (I hate noise):

- room temp 18C
- mobo 23 C
- VRM 42C
- CPU 35C/Water 33C
- Max load: CPU 48C Stress test CPU 68C


----------



## MerkageTurk

I live in the UK
14c outside
Central heating are on
Nope Ai Suite 3 is showing 13c


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## tistou77

About the microcode and the resolution of the problem with the "Adaptive Mode" of the "Cache CPU Voltage".
According to Intel, Asus to just update the microcode in the bios (Asus has the latest version with the fix)...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> About the microcode and the resolution of the problem with the "Adaptive Mode" of the "Cache CPU Voltage".
> According to Intel, Asus to just update the microcode in the bios (Asus has the latest version with the fix)...


Pretty cool if true! That'll shave another 15 watts off at idle for me!


----------



## primafrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> About the microcode and the resolution of the problem with the "Adaptive Mode" of the "Cache CPU Voltage".
> According to Intel, Asus to just update the microcode in the bios (Asus has the latest version with the fix)...


Awesome news!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Pretty cool if true! That'll shave another 15 watts off at idle for me!


To see if this is true or Intel's answer is false


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> To see if this is true or Intel's answer is false


I'm guessing Intel's answer may be false.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm guessing Intel's answer may be false.


or BIOS updates for all boards will follow soon. My guess that there are more issues with it, so they will do more changes to it.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 2 hours of the stress test with the correct amount of memory allocated.


*@[email protected]*

Why when i turn OFF PSU, then i ON again the OC Panel won't start unless i unplug and plug again, this was since i took it out of the Box brand New

I updated it with new firmware and same...the one i have on the M6E doesn't do that...

Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## Silent Scone

Offset is perfectly fine ¬_¬ lol.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Offset is perfectly fine ¬_¬ lol.


i use offset


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The total turbo voltage fills itself, showing you what voltage will be applied during turbo ratios.
> 
> For example, +0.005V Offset and 1.295V Adaptive will give you 1.3V when your CPU ratio is above it's stock turbo.


im using adaptive and Ive only entered 1.280 into additional turbo voltage leaving the offset entry at auto and it "seems" fine

am i better off adding +0.005 and reducing the other setting to 1.275 equaling the same voltage or does it not matter


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> im using adaptive and Ive only entered 1.280 into additional turbo voltage leaving the offset entry at auto and it "seems" fine
> 
> am i better off adding +0.005 and reducing the other setting to 1.275 equaling the same voltage or does it not matter


For all my experience and tests bro no good adaptative, use OFFSET and enable C States


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> im using adaptive and Ive only entered 1.280 into additional turbo voltage leaving the offset entry at auto and it "seems" fine
> 
> am i better off adding +0.005 and reducing the other setting to 1.275 equaling the same voltage or does it not matter


Auto sometimes will fill in a voltage for itself, so it's best to throw in +-0.001 to be sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> For all my experience and tests bro no good adaptative, use OFFSET and enable C States


I have not had any problems using adaptive for the CPU voltage. Why do you find it no good? It allows for stock voltages when at and below stock turbo frequencies.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Realbench's GUI doesn't scale well with 4K - I can't see the memory allocation when choosing from the dropdown - it only says "U....M."
> 
> Which one is 16GB?
> 
> 
> 
> Set your resolution back to see it - only takes a few seconds.
Click to expand...

On some 4K monitors (including mine, a new Dell UP2414Q) when you change resolution it remains at native DPI and only shrinks the Windows display into a smaller area of the monitor. To then go ahead and read things as expected, you have to go through additional steps with your graphics driver and sometimes even through Windows text scaling in order to finish up. So it ends up being much more than a quick peek followed by just as quickly reverting.

I believe the values in that dropdown are:
4GB
8GB
16GB
32GB
64GB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> On some 4K monitors (including mine, a new Dell UP2414Q) when you change resolution it remains at native DPI and only shrinks the Windows display into a smaller area of the monitor. To then go ahead and read things as expected, you have to go through additional steps with your graphics driver and sometimes even through Windows text scaling in order to finish up. So it ends up being much more than a quick peek followed by just as quickly reverting.
> 
> I believe the values in that dropdown are:
> 4GB
> 8GB
> 16GB
> 32GB
> 64GB.


so that monitor is only "dot-to-dot", or can it's aspect be switched to wide.. etc?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *@[email protected]*
> 
> Why when i turn OFF PSU, then i ON again the OC Panel won't start unless i unplug and plug again, this was since i took it out of the Box brand New
> 
> I updated it with new firmware and same...the one i have on the M6E doesn't do that...
> 
> Thanks !!!
> Sergio


maybe flash the m6e one and see if it does the same thing, then at least you can narrow down who's fault it is. I can check mine when I get home. My m6e one doesn't do that either.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> maybe flash the m6e one and see if it does the same thing, th
> en at least you can narrow down who's fault it is. I can check mine when I get home. My m6e one doesn't do that either.


thanks bro for the help but the problem is on my ASUS Rampage V Extreme not on M6E


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> thanks bro for the help but the problem is on my ASUS Rampage V Extreme not on M6E


yes I understnad that. What I was saying is flash the m6e oc panel to the rve firmware to see if the problem is with the OC panel or the actual motherboard. That would at least narrow the problem down. it's what I would try first.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> On some 4K monitors (including mine, a new Dell UP2414Q) when you change resolution it remains at native DPI and only shrinks the Windows display into a smaller area of the monitor. To then go ahead and read things as expected, you have to go through additional steps with your graphics driver and sometimes even through Windows text scaling in order to finish up. So it ends up being much more than a quick peek followed by just as quickly reverting.
> 
> 
> 
> so that monitor is only "dot-to-dot", or can it's aspect be switched to wide.. etc?
Click to expand...

I've been lazy and not really investigating that since 4K has "mostly" been all I need, except that Photoshop and a few other programs are handling it very poorly. But your post/question prompted me to check it out. I actually now have not been able to figure out ANY way to get a lower-resolution but fullscreen Windows desktop on this monitor. Different resolutions take effect when set, but only by shrinking as I indicated in the post which you're replying to with this question. My next step would be to ask either the monitor or my NVidia drivers to perform scaling, but although both offer a few scaling options, none of them have the intended effect. They do something, but that "something" is not at all equal to scaling the available data rectangle to fit the physical display screen. It changes it a little in some other way. I've been through all options I'm aware of and I don't know what else I can try.

This is not important to me 98% of the time but it would be cool to know what I'm missing, I just like to be more in full mastery of what my box can do







I'll keep researching it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I've been lazy and not really investigating that since 4K has "mostly" been all I need, except that Photoshop and a few other programs are handling it very poorly. But your post/question prompted me to check it out. I actually now have not been able to figure out ANY way to get a lower-resolution but fullscreen Windows desktop on this monitor. Different resolutions take effect when set, but only by shrinking as I indicated in the post which you're replying to with this question. My next step would be to ask either the monitor or my NVidia drivers to perform scaling, but although both offer a few scaling options, none of them have the intended effect. They do something, but that "something" is not at all equal to scaling the available data rectangle to fit the physical display screen. It changes it a little in some other way. I've been through all options I'm aware of and I don't know what else I can try.
> 
> This is not important to me 98% of the time but it would be cool to know what I'm missing, I just like to be more in full mastery of what my box can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep researching it.


check the scaling config in NV control panel. if the monitor can't scale, use NVCP's.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the scaling config in NV control panel. if the monitor can't scale, use NVCP's.


I know, that's not doing it either -- in fact it does nearly nothing! With some resolutions it tweaks the size a little, but at no resolution do I ever try one of the scaling options and find that it expands the content area to make use of the whole screen. Well anyway, we're way off topic so I'll leave it at that for now. I'm mainly very happy with native 3840x2160, it's just that I really hope some improvements are made to Windows APIs related to scaling, and also to some of my favorite programs, to handle high-DPI scenarios. They seem to be well along the way, but the evidence is much too clear that we're still far from anything approaching a universal solution. Either that, or the Windows team believes they're done but software developers are reluctant to let it sink in that their existing products made unstated DPI assumptions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I know, that's not doing it either -- in fact it does nearly nothing! With some resolutions it tweaks the size a little, but at no resolution do I ever try one of the scaling options and find that it expands the content area to make use of the whole screen. Well anyway, we're way off topic so I'll leave it at that for now. I'm mainly very happy with native 3840x2160, it's just that I really hope some improvements are made to Windows APIs related to scaling, and also to some of my favorite programs, to handle high-DPI scenarios. They seem to be well along the way, but the evidence is much too clear that we're still far from anything approaching a universal solution. Either that, or the Windows team believes they're done but software developers are reluctant to let it sink in that their existing products made unstated DPI assumptions.


win7 ? I find the W8.1 does a pretty good job of scaling apps etc. with 4K panels.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> win7 ? I find the W8.1 does a pretty good job of scaling apps etc. with 4K panels.


W7 is noot really suited for 4k. It was optimized only in W8.1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> W7 is noot really suited for 4k. It was optimized only in W8.1.


i know, i have my other 4K panel on a W7 box. it does okay, but you have to set each app for text scaling. W8.1 is much better in that way. (but not many others...







)


----------



## petedread

My 5930k needs at least 1.250v (or more) to 4.3ghz







My H100 can't handle those kind of volts. To keep my temps under 80c I have had to lower OC to 4.2 @1.216v (according to HWmonitor). I have 0.055v offset set in Bios.

Anybody got any advice for overclocking? I'm currently running all stock bios except for multiplier 42 and vcore offset 0.055 for 1.216v. I have lowered mem from 3000mhz to 2133 for now and left cache alone.

All these settings on the Asus Rampage V Etreme, are any of them relevant to improving system stability on such a low overclock or when not overclcoking cache or mem?

Spread spectrum, CPU power phase, power duty control are any of these settings going to help me or is it a simple case of my CPU will do given muti at given volts regardless of any other settings?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I know, that's not doing it either -- in fact it does nearly nothing! With some resolutions it tweaks the size a little, but at no resolution do I ever try one of the scaling options and find that it expands the content area to make use of the whole screen. Well anyway, we're way off topic so I'll leave it at that for now. I'm mainly very happy with native 3840x2160, it's just that I really hope some improvements are made to Windows APIs related to scaling, and also to some of my favorite programs, to handle high-DPI scenarios. They seem to be well along the way, but the evidence is much too clear that we're still far from anything approaching a universal solution. Either that, or the Windows team believes they're done but software developers are reluctant to let it sink in that their existing products made unstated DPI assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> win7 ? I find the W8.1 does a pretty good job of scaling apps etc. with 4K panels.
Click to expand...

No, I'm on Windows 8.1 64-bit. EVGA GTX 970 SC with no additional overclock (other than the factory oc). Stock vBIOS. Driver 344.48 and same situation on previous drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> My 5930k needs at least 1.250v (or more) to 4.3ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H100 can't handle those kind of volts. To keep my temps under 80c I have had to lower OC to 4.2 @1.216v (according to HWmonitor). I have 0.055v offset set in Bios.
> 
> Anybody got any advice for overclocking? I'm currently running all stock bios except for multiplier 42 and vcore offset 0.055 for 1.216v. I have lowered mem from 3000mhz to 2133 for now and left cache alone.
> 
> All these settings on the Asus Rampage V Etreme, are any of them relevant to improving system stability on such a low overclock or when not overclcoking cache or mem?
> 
> Spread spectrum, CPU power phase, power duty control are any of these settings going to help me or is it a simple case of my CPU will do given muti at given volts regardless of any other settings?


You can probably get your memory running at least somewhat faster without overheating your CPU (though you might find it necessary to boost VCCSA a bit).

Don't bother with spread spectrum; CPU power phase is perfect on Auto; Power duty control also fine on default/auto.

Yes, CPU will do given multi at given volts assuming you've removed all other challenges such as cache or RAM overclocking (and you've done so) -- with one very notable exception. You can often manage to run lower Vcore for a given CPU multiplier if you increase VCCIn, also known as CPU Input Voltage. It's the overall input to the on-chip voltage regulator, which is responsible for doling out all of the smaller voltages (core, uncore/cache, etc.) within. If it goes hungry at all, you get instability. Often an instability you run into was actually that IVR starving just for a moment rather than a core getting underpowered. Not always, of course, but it's something to follow through on.

Having said that, though, most of us seem to be finding that leaving VCCIn on Auto is usually fine and is not usually the cause of any instabilities in stress tests up to around 4.5Ghz. But I don't know how much that particular characteristic varies chip to chip. I thought not as much as the core multi vs. Vcore equation, but I could be wrong there for sure.

But anyway, Auto VCCIn should be giving you something around 1.8 to 1.9. Fairly safe values to try for manually (or by offset) are around 1.91, 1.92, maybe just a tad more though you probably won't have to go any farther than that. Boosting VCCIn just a little won't heat the cores as badly as boosting Vcore. Also boosting Vcore is only fighting against yourself if the "ceiling" provided by VCCIn is not high enough. Still not good to go too high with it and I would suspect myself of barking up the wrong tree if I ever started thinking it needed 1.93 or more (unless I was using extreme cooling).

While you're at it, start with LLC left at Auto (in the Digi+ Power config section of the UEFI), but before you're done you could experiment with running it at 8, 7, or 6 in that order. The lower the better (in a minor, but still maybe helpful way) for the longevity of your chip. Auto sets it to 9 or at least pretty high whatever it does.

Next: you've spent enough on this system that you really should not settle for an H100 cooler even if that's what you had available at the time. Sell that unit and get something with at least a 240 radiator even if you still stay with an easy-to-use all-in-one unit. My Enermax Liqtech 240x lets me run a full load at 4450 cpu 3850 cache all day with no core temp averaging over 85C and no core ever reaching 90 except in spikes too brief to log. It was ridiculously simple to install and surprises me every day how quiet it is in ordinary use after tuning. (heavy photoshop and some gaming, not full-time full-load which I'll admit is loud).


----------



## petedread

Thanks for going to the trouble to write such a in depth reply. You have in one post painted a full picture of X99 for me. I had started to think that this platform was quite different from z77/87/97, just because of things I had read on forums. Not because people had been posting wrong info but because I had incorrectly read between the lines. But perhaps it is not that different if you are only overclocking the CPU frequency with the multiplier.

I will try tweaking input voltage. On my system it seems to default to 1.840v so there is plenty of headroom. When I start OC'ing the mem and/or the cache I will definitely be tweaking VCCSA as this seems to be much more relevant now, as oppose to past platforms where it was rarely needed.

I will definitely be upgrading my cooling, though the H100 is a 240 rad, mine is quite old and I don't think it is performing as well as it used to. I'm very excited about being able to try for a higher overclock. My chip is far from a good one but with better cooling I can try 1.3-1.350v and see what that gets me.

I'm going to restart PC and see if I can get stable with XMP 3000mhz. Then tomorrow I will try OC'ing the cache


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> When I start OC'ing the mem and/or the cache I will definitely be tweaking VCCSA as this seems to be much more relevant now, as oppose to past platforms where it was rarely needed.
> 
> I will definitely be upgrading my cooling, though the H100 is a 240 rad, mine is quite old and I don't think it is performing as well as it used to. I'm very excited about being able to try for a higher overclock. My chip is far from a good one but with better cooling I can try 1.3-1.350v and see what that gets me.
> 
> I'm going to restart PC and see if I can get stable with XMP 3000mhz. Then tomorrow I will try OC'ing the cache


VCCSA on the X99 platform kind of reminds me of the way we used to need to treat the VTT for the DRAM back on X58, though they are different things. A voltage of secondary importance yet one that cannot be ignored in order to overclock successfully, and one that can be especially sensitive to fairly small changes. I don't remember if VTT on my X58 board had the same "too much is as bad as too little for stability" property that VCCSA does on X99.

Sorry, my bad about the H100. If yours is old I'll bet you aren't getting good flow through it anymore, but I'm no expert on those (or anything!). All I can tell you is most people with 240s are sitting happily around 4.4. I keep pushing for 4.5 and my temperatures are OK at 4.5 but I will most likely accept 4.4 for long term use to keep the volts lower. I don't really want to run 1.325, more like 1.3v.

Don't be too disturbed if it won't go straight into success just by turning on the XMP profile. That has been another noticeable and outstanding difference between X99 and previous Intel platforms, that XMP is no free ride. The profile still truly identifies what the manufacturer was able to do with the memory, but it does not mean that anyone can just turn the profile on and get instant working DRAM at the given speed and timings. Far from it. You'll have to work up to it, experimenting with VDIMM and VCCSA and in some cases stop 50Mhz short unless you are willing to keep a very minimal overclock on your cpu and cache just for the glory of fully reaching (or in some lucky cases, exceeding) your XMP spec.

Watch for narrow "windows" of stability -- not necessarily but some of us seem to have them -- for your memory voltage. My current kit happens to want to boot at 1.28v but run at 1.26. Even a 10mv (0.01 volt) change in either of these leads to different behavior. Of course you should try to not need to set these separately, and in the best case you just set it right at your rated DRAM voltage and you're set. But adjust if needed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Don't be too disturbed if it won't go straight into success just by turning on the XMP profile. That has been another noticeable and outstanding difference between X99 and previous Intel platforms, that XMP is no free ride. The profile still truly identifies what the manufacturer was able to do with the memory, but it does not mean that anyone can just turn the profile on and get instant working DRAM at the given speed and timings.


Hello

The memory manufacturers state the XMP profiles past the advertised speed are included for ease of use but no guarantee is given that the system will properly run using those profiles.


----------



## Silent Scone

Speaking of which, my Kingston Preds suddenly started giving me BF and then 55 codes on warm reboots / turn ons.

Was very close to reseating the CPU but took the kit out and put my Corsair Plats back in and it's gone. Had the kingston kit running just fine for 2 weeks now without issue on XMP @ 3000. Tried reseating them, no change. Mucho disappoint, not sure if one of the sticks has developed a problem. System has been completely stable with them otherwise.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Don't be too disturbed if it won't go straight into success just by turning on the XMP profile. That has been another noticeable and outstanding difference between X99 and previous Intel platforms, that XMP is no free ride. The profile still truly identifies what the manufacturer was able to do with the memory, but it does not mean that anyone can just turn the profile on and get instant working DRAM at the given speed and timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The memory manufacturers state the XMP profiles past the advertised speed are included for ease of use but no guarantee is given that the system will properly run using those profiles.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Your rendering is appreciably more concise. And I guess XMP never was any guarantee of anything on past platforms; it's just that it used to be quite common to find an XMP profile to be pretty much instant win, with many or most overclockers going very far past the available XMP profile for their RAM. Not in every case but many...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Exactly. Your rendering is appreciably more concise. And I guess XMP never was any guarantee of anything on past platforms; it's just that it used to be quite common to find an XMP profile to be pretty much instant win, with many or most overclockers going very far past the available XMP profile for their RAM. Not in every case but many...


Hello

We need to remember the current state of memory clocking on this platform also. I think memory dividers higher than 2666 are still not available on other brand boards.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Exactly. Your rendering is appreciably more concise. And I guess XMP never was any guarantee of anything on past platforms; it's just that it used to be quite common to find an XMP profile to be pretty much instant win, with many or most overclockers going very far past the available XMP profile for their RAM. Not in every case but many...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> We need to remember the current state of memory clocking on this platform also. I think memory dividers higher than 2666 are still not available on other brand boards.
Click to expand...

Absolutely, good point. Also, anyone who feels like complaining about the difficulty of overclocking memory right up to and beyond XMP specs on the young X99 platform needs to remember what a performance gain it was to move the memory controller on-chip. Can't just look at numbers like "I used to o/c my RAM much farther beyond its specs than I do now!"... gotta look at the actual performance of the rig overall.


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

I have a very strange and annoying problem with my R5E .

Indeed , my 5960x is perfectly stable at 4200 mhz and DDR4 at 3060 mhz .

But when i shut down my system and wait a couple of minutes and want to restart , i have systematically the Q-code : bd and my system doesn't boot .

I have to do the clear cmos in order to solve the problem at each time







.

Is anybody know what happen and what is the solution ?

What means the Q-code : bd ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanjean15*
> 
> Hi .
> 
> I have a very strange and annoying problem with my R5E .
> 
> Indeed , my 5960x is perfectly stable at 4200 mhz and DDR4 at 3060 mhz .
> 
> But when i shut down my system and wait a couple of minutes and want to restart , i have systematically the Q-code : bd and my system doesn't boot .
> 
> I have to do the clear cmos in order to solve the problem at each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is anybody know what happen and what is the solution ?
> 
> What means the Q-code : bd ?


Have you got:

Fast boot enabled
Cold fast boot enabled
DRAM training ignore, what are your dram voltages, boot and eventual, you may need to play with vccsa as well.


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Welcome aboard! Before anything else, head over to the official ASUS X-99 motherboard support thread and read all of the 1st post, including all of the links, especially the 5960X overclocking guide. That will serve as a baseline for everything else and will answer many of your questions up front. I do see that you read it above but it may still be worth another look.
> 
> Common 5960X overclocks on basic to mid-quality water coolers are 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz, at voltages in the high 1.2XX and low 1.3XX range to keep core temps from getting much above 85C in stress tests. In case you missed it in the literature recommended above, read up on why most of us are no longer using stress tests that make heavy use of AVX instructions.
> 
> If you're lost and have no basic starting point anymore, here's what to do. Clear CMOS. Power up, go into UEFI and load optimized defaults. This should allow you to boot into Windows, from where you can run ASUS Ai Suite and use its "5-Way Optimization" wizard to quickly get to at least a starting overclock. When you run the optimizer it gives some choices of limits. Others may vary, but my personal suggestion is don't adjust the speed or voltage sliders, just set the temperature one to 85C (or lower if you prefer, but higher is not a good idea). Then set just like 5 minutes for the testing duration. The point here is you're not making your final perfect overclock, you're using this imperfect auto tool to very quickly get you up into starting range at least. Also tell it to begin from 3.9GHz or from "ASUS optimal" so it doesn't have to work its way all the way up from 3.6.
> 
> The optimizer will start by rebooting, then it will work its way up from, say, 3.9Ghz or wherever you start it off. It will top out most likely in the 4.4 to 4.6 range unless you happen to have an unusually lucky or unlucky CPU. When it does, it will have determined at least halfway reasonable settings for voltages to hit that target, and it will have stopped before exceeding your heat target by too much.
> 
> Having gone through that and rebooted into the UEFI, you ought to find the Optimizer's settings set there, with everything else still on Auto. Leaving a great many things on Auto is generally better than too much tweaking. 500+ pages into this thread and some very experienced users are still getting better results from many of their settings on Auto or otherwise default than if they messed with them too much.
> 
> Note, at this point we're still not talking about DRAM overclocking, you're just letting it sit at the simple 2133 default and auto timings. We'll get to that in a minute.
> 
> The exceptions, the settings you likely will need to bump up a little or manually set and not leave on Auto... well, if you're satisfied and finished when you see your 5-Way Opt results, you actually would not need to change anything. Boring and unsatisfying for a habitual experimenter, but there it is.
> 
> But because you want to get the most out of your RAM, you will almost certainly need to manually set the VDIMM (DRAM voltage) settings, sometimes exactly at your memory's rated voltage, sometimes 0.1v higher. For some unusual kits, sometimes lower! In my case I'm running my 64GB @ 2800 kit with initial voltage of 1.28v and eventual of 1.27 -- these are the settings I found necessary to boot and run stable, but the actual VDIMM shown by most monitoring programs still is running just a little over 1.255v. Your mileage will surely vary.
> 
> Also you may need to bump up Vcache a little even if you don't go for an increased cache clock multiplier; it just happens that cache needs just a little more help when RAM is OC.
> 
> Finally, and sort of most important but slightly more difficult or weird, you'll need to find the best VCCSA (System Agent voltage) setting for your board and CPU. This is a more delicate deal than the rest, you don't just go jumping it up by 0.1v at a time, no sir. Start with maybe an offset of about +0.200 and run AIDA64 stress tests. Each time the test fails, look at if it ran longer or shorter than the previous try and bump VCCSA by very small amounts -- when you are first ranging it you can go by 0.010 at a time, but when you're zeroing in on stable you'll often find that even differences as little as 0.002 will mean the difference between endless stability and failing in two minutes or less (or even locking up or not booting). Also be advised that more System Agent voltage is not always better, and if you're getting weird or increasingly bad results you should jump back in the other direction and try a much lower range than you think. Total VCCSA for some people's rigs works out even below 1 volt, for others more like 1.0xx to 1.1x. Don't go over 1.2 at all, and be suspicious if it seems to need more than 1.15, it probably doesn't and you may be barking up the wrong tree if it does, time to adjust something else instead and come back to VCCSA later.
> 
> You'll see a lot about VIn aka VCCIn on these forums, the cpu Input voltage. For more extreme overclocks with heavy-duty cooling you may find a favorite setting for it, but many of us do all right leaving it on Auto, believe it or not. You may wish to set LLC, though, which indirectly affects VCCIn; Auto LLC tends to run the input voltage a little high and most would say you're better off using LLC7 or LLC8 and you'll see a bit safer input voltages under load.
> 
> When you're good and stable with a reasonable speed for your CPU (and a good suggestion is to leave cache multiplier alone, save it for last after RAM tuning) then it's time to work on the RAM.
> 
> The reason 1.35V in the VDIMM settings shows yellow is that this is officially an over-spec voltage for this platform. Official X99 memory default is 2133 at 1.2 volts and even though everyone is going ahead and running their higher rated RAM close to its rated spec, technically that is an overclock from the CPU and chipset's perspective. So don't be too surprised, the yellow color is just saying that this is higher than standard. In general you're ok with yellow settings on these boards, don't set anything to a number that turns pink (and of course not red). If you seem to find something needs pink, you're probably chasing the wrong idea and need to back up and work on a different variable instead.
> 
> If you're lucky you can just punch your 3200 kit straight to 3200 after doing all of the above story. But maybe not. You may need to try an eventual VDIMM (found buried far down inside the DRAM Timings page) that is more than 1.35. But not too much more; often RAM will respond worse to too much. Some kits may even demand that you run them below their own voltage spec, it's not unheard of. Additionally, you may need to identify an "initial" VDIMM setting (that's the ones on the main tweaking page) that is another click or two higher than the eventual, just as a small bump to get your memory past POST.
> 
> The other way to work it is set it for 2666 and dial down your timings as tight as you can and still run stable. Interestingly, this early in the X99 platform and Haswell-E processors, many users are finding that their actual benchmark results on many tests are just as good with low latency / tight timings even if not at the highest DRAM clock. So in between 3200 and loose, or 2666 and tight, you may also find a happy medium. Personally I ended up at 2750 and medium-tight latencies. Good luck with this.
> 
> Start with totally loose (or all Auto) timings and just get the clock speed right. Then start tightening primary timings just one at a time, with reboots in between. Or if you know what you're doing you can get some of the bigger steps of this accomplished right inside Windows a few at a time by using Mem TweakIt, then reboot and set your timings in the UEFI. I'm going to leave out the more detailed info on primary and secondary timings and you can pick all that up by mining the forums.


This is Just amazing


----------



## jeanjean15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you got:
> 
> Fast boot enabled
> Cold fast boot enabled
> DRAM training ignore, what are your dram voltages, boot and eventual, you may need to play with vccsa as well.


Thanks for advices .

I am going to make it a try .


----------



## kamyk155

My God I hate this mobo and cpu..........
Today I try to OC some more my now stable 5960x 4.0GHz 1,215V.......totally no effect.
I try 1,300V and 4.4GHz - BSOD (mostly - whea uncorrectable error and something else)
I try 1,285V and 4,25GHz - BSOD
I try 1,300V and 4,25GHz - BSOD

My hardware :
i7 5960x
RVE 802 bios
Corsair Vengeance 2800MHz 4x4GB set (trying 2800 xmp1 / 3000 xmp2)
2 x GTX 980 EVGA SC in SLI
SSD Samsung 840 120GB (system)
SSD Crucial MX100 512GB (games)
3 x Samsung HDD (320GB F4 / 1TB F3 / 2TB F4EG)
1x DVDRW
XSPC H1 Cube Case
Super Flower platinum 1000W PSU

Windows 8.1 64bit and all new drivers for my hardware

COOLING:
2 x 360 Phobya Rads 60mm thick
12 x 120mm Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans in push-pull config on rads
3 x 120mm fans blowing on mobo/gpus/cpu from above
1 x 120mm fan taking out heat from case close to PSU
1 x 40mm fan blowing on VRM section
EKWater DCP 4.0 pump
EKWater BAY SPIN reservoir 2x 5,25"
XSPC Raystorm block on CPU
2 x Aquacomputer GTX 980 full blocks on my SLI

Problems:
- mega high temperatures even on 4.0GHz (Prime95 28.5 and LinX 0.6.5) (I know - they using AVX2) 80*+ after few secs
- really high temps even on 4.0GHz (OCCT/Intel Burn Test/Intel Extreme Tuning Utility) about 70*C after short time and stay 6x / 7x *C on cores
- totally unstable 4.0GHz+ even with high voltage
- temperatures in IDLE on CPU from 28 to 34 max / GAMING from 4x to 5x *C on cores

What I try:
- reseating cpu block and repasting three times - no effect on temperatures
- raise Vcpu / VCCSA / Vcache / LLC 7 / LLC auto

I am really mad when reading about you guys having lower temps in AIO H2O coolers like corsair h100 with higher frequency and voltages........
I am really sick about reading - my temps in Prime are 60*C and not telling WHICH Prime95 or LinX.
Can someone tell me what is going on with my hardware ? Do I have bad luck ? Really bad cpu or what ?
Or maybe my cooling is much worse than 240 corsair or similar coolers because this is how it looks when I read this forum......


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> My God I hate this mobo and cpu..........
> Today I try to OC some more my now stable 5960x 4.0GHz 1,215V.......totally no effect.
> I try 1,300V and 4.4GHz - BSOD (mostly - whea uncorrectable error and something else)
> I try 1,285V and 4,25GHz - BSOD
> I try 1,300V and 4,25GHz - BSOD
> 
> My hardware :
> i7 5960x
> RVE 802 bios
> Corsair Vengeance 2800MHz 4x4GB set (trying 2800 xmp1 / 3000 xmp2)
> 2 x GTX 980 EVGA SC in SLI
> SSD Samsung 840 120GB (system)
> SSD Crucial MX100 512GB (games)
> 3 x Samsung HDD (320GB F4 / 1TB F3 / 2TB F4EG)
> 1x DVDRW
> XSPC H1 Cube Case
> Super Flower platinum 1000W PSU
> 
> Windows 8.1 64bit and all new drivers for my hardware
> 
> COOLING:
> 2 x 360 Phobya Rads 60mm thick
> 12 x 120mm Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans in push-pull config on rads
> 3 x 120mm fans blowing on mobo/gpus/cpu from above
> 1 x 120mm fan taking out heat from case close to PSU
> 1 x 40mm fan blowing on VRM section
> EKWater DCP 4.0 pump
> EKWater BAY SPIN reservoir 2x 5,25"
> XSPC Raystorm block on CPU
> 2 x Aquacomputer GTX 980 full blocks on my SLI
> 
> Problems:
> - mega high temperatures even on 4.0GHz (Prime95 28.5 and LinX 0.6.5) (I know - they using AVX2) 80*+ after few secs
> - really high temps even on 4.0GHz (OCCT/Intel Burn Test/Intel Extreme Tuning Utility) about 70*C after short time and stay 6x / 7x *C on cores
> - totally unstable 4.0GHz+ even with high voltage
> - temperatures in IDLE on CPU from 28 to 34 max / GAMING from 4x to 5x *C on cores
> 
> What I try:
> - reseating cpu block and repasting three times - no effect on temperatures
> - raise Vcpu / VCCSA / Vcache / LLC 7 / LLC auto
> 
> I am really mad when reading about you guys having lower temps in AIO H2O coolers like corsair h100 with higher frequency and voltages........
> I am really sick about reading - my temps in Prime are 60*C and not telling WHICH Prime95 or LinX.
> Can someone tell me what is going on with my hardware ? Do I have bad luck ? Really bad cpu or what ?
> Or maybe my cooling is much worse than 240 corsair or similar coolers because this is how it looks when I read this forum......


The temperatures you see are normal with AVX2/Linx 0.6.5/Prime 28.5. You should see a 10-20C drop if you use Prime 27.9, because it will pull around 300 watts compared to the 400+ watts on avx2.

The 5960x is hot. 8 cores hypertheaded in such a small area on 22nm. It's hard for the heat to be transfered away, even by water.

As for your overclock, you might just have a bad sample. Try everything stock, 1.95 Input voltage, LLC 8, 1.3 Vcore, 4.3GHz CPU, stock cache & 2133 ram.

Edit: Also, can you pass these stress tests at stock?


----------



## Luca T

How Is it possible that with Cpu 4 Cache 3.9 ram 2400 On RealBench It does 115k instead at Cpu4 Cache 3.9 ram 3200 it did 99k???

It was absolutely stable with hours of RealBench and Aida and 1000% of Memtestpro


----------



## Silent Scone

Open memtweak and lets see your timings


----------



## petedread

Great read. I've been fairly lucky in the XMP department. I was aware that enabling XMP mite require further tweaking or even abandoning trying to get rated speed. So far the only problems I have with XMP, and it's not much of a problem, is adjusting vcore to compansate for the 125 strap and new CPU frequency. I'm now at CPU 4.250ghz, Mem 3000mhz 1.360v. I'm now testing vcore and input voltage again, System agent is on auto (0.880) and seems to be ok although I'm only testing with BF4 and Cinebench at the moment becuase of temps. Next week I will have better cooling installed. I have a fair way to go before I have my OC nailed but after visiting this forum thread I now have a much better understanding of the task ahead. All Thanks to Skimountaineer:thumb:


----------



## SkiMountaineer

@petedread, glad to hear it's going well. 1.36 volts to your cores is quite a lot for only 4.25 GHz, but if you can keep it cool enough and if this is what your chip actually needs to hit the performance you require then that's all there is to it. Just be aware that 1.3 volts is commonly given as the typical maximum recommendation for full-time use.

That's cool if auto system agent has gotten you that far. But definitely experiment to see if you could lower your Vcore and remain stable if you manually set VCCSA.

As you already know, after you get the improved cooling in there, test with long runs of RealBench and AIDA64. And specifically test your memory with MemTest Pro covering your full complement of RAM.

Also update your sig info


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> How Is it possible that with Cpu 4 Cache 3.9 ram 2400 On RealBench It does 115k instead at Cpu4 Cache 3.9 ram 3200 it did 99k???
> 
> It was absolutely stable with hours of RealBench and Aida and 1000% of Memtestpro


As Scone was getting at, an almost stable system will loose efficiency thru error correction. Won't crash, just loop a procedure call until chechsums match. When they dont, is called an uncorrectable error, aka whea, or mce (machine check errror). I'd bet your 3200 settings need tweaking.


----------



## kamyk155

Yuhfhrh - I see you have similar hardware but more rads than me.
So.....I know about new LinX and Prime95 and I have too about 15-20*C less on older versions.
As I write on my up post - mega temps / high temps problems - older versions and other heat testers have less temperatures.
Before adding blocks on my gpus my water loop cools only CPU and I can OC my cpu to 4.4GHz 3016MHz RAM with 1,3V and stable even in new Prime95 and new LinX (I remember only one core reach +80*C). After adding blocks on 980s problems with temperatures starts.

Now I have 4.0GHz with 1,215V LLC7 and all other settings auto and in stressing programs like OCCT/IBT/IXTU my temps are I think too high - about 6x-7x cores. I even see 76*C max core in newest OCCT. I can pass all testers (older and without AVX) no problems. I can even play BF4 for few hours (BF4 stress my cpu best when I have 4930k before).
I don't even run anymore new prime/linx to not burn my cpu. One more thing I change after adding blocks is thermal paste - before Liquid Metal Pro and now Gelid Extreme (because metal is really hard to remove) but I don't think thermal paste make such big difference in temperature.

PS - stress test at stock - no problems too - even with ddr4 3000.


----------



## Sem

whats the best way to test the cache and only the cache

i currently have mine set to 4.0 @ 1.29v and want to see how much i can lower the voltage

thinking memtest?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> whats the best way to test the cache and only the cache
> 
> i currently have mine set to 4.0 @ 1.29v and want to see how much i can lower the voltage
> 
> thinking memtest?


You can use aid64, but cache is so hooked into ram (and everything else) prolly best to not solo it. Memtest pro does a very good job of testing cache and ram together.


----------



## petedread

@kamykyk155, have you tried loading optimised defaults and leaving memory on auto (2133mhz), and then running stress tests to see what temps you get?
I feel your frustration, I have been in your shoes this week. The only way I could make any sense of what was going on was to start again. I loaded optimised defaults and checked temps under load. Then I had to be very patient and do what is recommended for this platform. Which is overclock everything one at a time and be sure it is totally stable. I'm sure you know what you are doing, all I am saying is that maybe your original stable overclock could have been achieved with lower volts (lower temps).

If voltage is not the issue then maybe your instability is caused by high temps (I think this may have been happening to me at one time). Maybe check your pump because those temps do seem a little high even for 5960x, those two big rads should be sufficient. But there are more informed people then me on this thread, hopefully some one will have some idea's for you.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can use aid64, but cache is so hooked into ram (and everything else) prolly best to not solo it. Memtest pro does a very good job of testing cache and ram together.


just bought memtest pro only a steal at 3.30 GDP

As for overclocking the ram currently using 16GB Gskill 2666 CL15

im thinking either keep it at 2666 and lowering the timings or trying for CL15 @ 2800 instead
not sure if i will benefit over the default xmp speeds

will probably just leave the cache 4ghz @ 1.29 or 4.2 @ 1.306 is probably pretty good and will do no harm in the long term on custom water


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> just bought memtest pro only a steal at 3.30 GDP
> 
> As for overclocking the ram currently using 16GB Gskill 2666 CL15
> 
> im thinking either keep it at 2666 and lowering the timings or trying for CL15 @ 2800 instead
> not sure if i will benefit over the default xmp speeds
> 
> will probably just leave the cache 4ghz @ 1.29 or 4.2 @ 1.306 is probably pretty good and will do no harm in the long term on custom water











Praz made a batch file for opening 16 instances for an 8 core. if you have a 6-vore, edit the bat to 12 comands and spread at leaswt 75% of your ram across the numbers. This is set for 16x768mb. (you need to change txt to bat and put it in th esame folder as the memtest exe file. - can't post .bat files)

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


edit: at 1.35V that kit will do 2800 with the correct strap/bclk no problem. Probably do 3000 on 125 too.
ps> update your sig rig so we know what kit you're working with.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Yuhfhrh - I see you have similar hardware but more rads than me.
> So.....I know about new LinX and Prime95 and I have too about 15-20*C less on older versions.
> As I write on my up post - mega temps / high temps problems - older versions and other heat testers have less temperatures.
> Before adding blocks on my gpus my water loop cools only CPU and I can OC my cpu to 4.4GHz 3016MHz RAM with 1,3V and stable even in new Prime95 and new LinX (I remember only one core reach +80*C). After adding blocks on 980s problems with temperatures starts.
> 
> Now I have 4.0GHz with 1,215V LLC7 and all other settings auto and in stressing programs like OCCT/IBT/IXTU my temps are I think too high - about 6x-7x cores. I even see 76*C max core in newest OCCT. I can pass all testers (older and without AVX) no problems. I can even play BF4 for few hours (BF4 stress my cpu best when I have 4930k before).
> I don't even run anymore new prime/linx to not burn my cpu. One more thing I change after adding blocks is thermal paste - before Liquid Metal Pro and now Gelid Extreme (because metal is really hard to remove) but I don't think thermal paste make such big difference in temperature.
> 
> PS - stress test at stock - no problems too - even with ddr4 3000.


It seems your temps are causing instability then. You could try lowering you TJ max so instead of crashes, you'd get throttling. Try 87°C?

I don't know if it helps given I have more rad space, but these are temperatures I get.

1.25V 4.5GHz
Ambient 23°C, fans on minimum
LinX 0.6.5 (max prob size) CPU package 95°C, highest core 100°C (my Tjmax)
Prime 28.5 CPU package 92°C, highest core 100°C
LinX 0.6.4 (max prob size) CPU package 67°C, highest core 78°C
Prime 27.9 CPU package 69°C, highest core 77°C
Aida64 mix CPU package 65°C, highest core 75°C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It seems your temps are causing instability then. You could try lowering you TJ max so instead of crashes, you'd get throttling. Try 87°C?
> 
> I don't know if it helps given I have more rad space, but these are temperatures I get.
> 
> 1.25V 4.5GHz
> Ambient 23°C, fans on minimum
> *LinX 0.6.5 (max prob size) CPU package 95°C, highest core 100°C (my Tjmax)
> Prime 28.5 CPU package 92°C, highest core 100°C*
> LinX 0.6.4 (max prob size) CPU package 67°C, highest core 78°C
> Prime 27.9 CPU package 69°C, highest core 77°C
> Aida64 mix CPU package 65°C, highest core 75°C


----------



## AdamK47

My system is still stable with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX memory at 2666. It's been two weeks since setting it to that speed. No QCode locks or general instability on odd warm/cold boots. Passes all stress tests; LinX, Prime95, and AIDA64 (plus a $hit-ton of games). 2666 @ 1.275V with 13-14-14-32-1T timings. CPU @ 4.0GHz with 1.25V (LLC 6) and cache @ 3.75GHz with 1.15V. VCCSA is at 1.05V.

This is most likely going to be the final settings for this system until the next upgrade. Crazy fast and completely stable. Just how I like it.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, after two weeks of regular work, during the system boot the Raid0 of two Samsung 850-Pro shows an "Error occurred" on one drive!

Did I do something wrong in the RVE bios?
In the bios It's all set properly, Raid and the proper Raid-Volume as Boot!

What does it mean for the system?
Which problem can I face? Because The Windows boot regularly and the system works normally even all stress test!

Should I make the raid0 again and re-install OS and everything?


----------



## MerkageTurk

All i did as recommended in haswell thread was load xmp 2666 15

Cpu v 1.200
Cpu multi 33 which makes it 4.2ghz

Stable and Max temps 33c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, after two weeks of regular work, during the system boot the Raid0 of two Samsung 850-Pro shows an "Error occurred" on one drive!
> 
> Did I do something wrong in the RVE bios?
> In the bios It's all set properly, Raid and the proper Raid-Volume as Boot!
> 
> What does it mean for the system?
> Which problem can I face? Because The Windows boot regularly and the system works normally even all stress test!
> 
> Should I make the raid0 again and re-install OS and everything?


what bios changes did you make just prior to the raid 0 failing? (I'm sure you know that raid 0 has... zero fault tolerance)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I was trying to get the water in my loop to boil so I could cook some hard boiled eggs. I can fit quite a few in my resevoir!

Edit: I think my pump would fail before I could get to that point though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I was trying to get the water in my loop to boil so I could cook some hard boiled eggs. I can fit quite a few in my resevoir!
> 
> Edit: I think my pump would fail before I could get to that point though


boiled eggs? Fried is much tastier!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> boiled eggs? Fried is much tastier!


I agree, but I don't know how to fry eggs with my computer. I don't think the GPU back plates can get hot enough either.


----------



## Pugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I agree, but I don't know how to fry eggs with my computer. I don't think the GPU back plates can get hot enough either.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what bios changes did you make just prior to the raid 0 failing? (I'm sure you know that raid 0 has... zero fault tolerance)


I tried a different ram setting resulted in BSOD


----------



## Sem

is offset cache voltage broken or buggy with 0802 bios

when i first got my board and CPU i initially tested the overclock with fully manual mode for cpu and cache and when i thought i found a stable setting i would then try the same thing as adaptive or offset

i know already that adaptive cache voltage is totally broken and we need a microcode update to fix but i thought offset was ok

but when in manual mode my 5930k could do 4.3 @ 1.27 but in offset even up to 1.314 its gives errors
i even dropped it down to 4.0 then 3.8 and its still giving me errors in prime and memtest within 1 hour

now i thought let me just try manual again and here i am 7 hours in and no errors


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried a different ram setting resulted in BSOD


Unstable DRAM can break a RAID array - the OROM and IRST drivers reserve memory space. If the memory is unstable, you can imagine what happens. if you wish to OC or play around with a system that has a RAID array, backup everything first and make sure you can recover it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> is offset cache voltage broken or buggy with 0802 bios
> 
> when i first got my board and CPU i initially tested the overclock with fully manual mode for cpu and cache and when i thought i found a stable setting i would then try the same thing as adaptive or offset
> 
> i know already that adaptive cache voltage is totally broken and we need a microcode update to fix but i thought offset was ok
> 
> but when in manual mode my 5930k could do 4.3 @ 1.27 but in offset even up to 1.314 its gives errors
> i even dropped it down to 4.0 then 3.8 and its still giving me errors in prime and memtest within 1 hour
> 
> now i thought let me just try manual again and here i am 7 hours in and no errors


Hello

I have not seen any issues with offset mode for cache voltage. It's possible you are seeing an issue with the voltage scaling with the cache frequency range.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> is offset cache voltage broken or buggy with 0802 bios
> 
> when i first got my board and CPU i initially tested the overclock with fully manual mode for cpu and cache and when i thought i found a stable setting i would then try the same thing as adaptive or offset
> 
> i know already that adaptive cache voltage is totally broken and we need a microcode update to fix but i thought offset was ok
> 
> but when in manual mode my 5930k could do 4.3 @ 1.27 but in offset even up to 1.314 its gives errors
> i even dropped it down to 4.0 then 3.8 and its still giving me errors in prime and memtest within 1 hour
> 
> now i thought let me just try manual again and here i am 7 hours in and no errors


There could be a combination of things going on with this - from the VID stack not being well aligned with the cache frequency as it ramps to outright microcode. The former would require sufficient elevation of the full load VID - and that would only help if any of the intermediate points change sufficiently to reach the required voltage in time or at all.

I always use manual voltage for cache - best way for now. No telling what Intel's plans are for this stuff as the OC range that the ASUS boards are capable of for cache and memory are well beyond the reference design. Their goal is simply getting things working at stock settings for the most part - not well beyond. The PCU within the CPU controls offset and adaptive levels and the related rules are defined by microcode.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There could be a combination of things going on with this - from the VID stack not being well aligned with the cache frequency as it ramps to outright microcode. The former would require sufficient elevation of the full load VID - and that would only help if any of the intermediate points change sufficiently to reach the required voltage in time or at all.
> 
> I always use manual voltage for cache - best way for now. No telling what Intel's plans are for this stuff as the OC range that the ASUS boards are capable of for cache and memory are well beyond the reference design. Their goal is simply getting things working at stock settings for the most part - not well beyond. The PCU within the CPU controls offset and adaptive levels and the related rules are defined by microcode.


using it since 0802 no problems at all, as radaja says sometimes you need a bit more to match


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> using it since 0802 no problems at all, as radaja says sometimes you need a bit more to match


Who is this radaja you keep mentioning?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Unstable DRAM can break a RAID array - the OROM and IRST drivers reserve memory space. If the memory is unstable, you can imagine what happens. if you wish to OC or play around with a system that has a RAID array, backup everything first and make sure you can recover it.


+1 for this happened to me when i had RAID0 and put HIGH MEM OC...now i'm not using RAID0 anymore for OC, just Single SSD


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I understnad that. What I was saying is flash the m6e oc panel to the rve firmware to see if the problem is with the OC panel or the actual motherboard. That would at least narrow the problem down. it's what I would try first.


Thanks man i didn't get it at first will do and let you know


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There could be a combination of things going on with this - from the VID stack not being well aligned with the cache frequency as it ramps to outright microcode. The former would require sufficient elevation of the full load VID - and that would only help if any of the intermediate points change sufficiently to reach the required voltage in time or at all.
> 
> I always use manual voltage for cache - best way for now. No telling what Intel's plans are for this stuff as the OC range that the ASUS boards are capable of for cache and memory are well beyond the reference design. Their goal is simply getting things working at stock settings for the most part - not well beyond. The PCU within the CPU controls offset and adaptive levels and the related rules are defined by microcode.


Thanks for the info

i think i might just set the cache and voltage back to just auto and just stick with core and memory OC and call it a day

maybe come back to cache overclocking in a few months and afew bios updates

damn thing has driven me mad for the last few days almost had a nervous break down and threw the whole thing out the window


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Unstable DRAM can break a RAID array - the OROM and IRST drivers reserve memory space. If the memory is unstable, you can imagine what happens. if you wish to OC or play around with a system that has a RAID array, backup everything first and make sure you can recover it.


Thank's Raja!

At present It doesn't show any problem (apart the "error occurred" during the boot), Windows boot regularly and everything warks properly!

Should I re-make the Raid and re-install all to be sure the array Is correct?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> maybe come back to cache overclocking in a few months and afew bios updates
> 
> damn thing has driven me mad for the last few days almost had a nervous break down and threw the whole thing out the window


Hello

Stock settings might be a good idea if overclocking raises the stress level to these extremes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank's Raja!
> 
> At present It doesn't show any problem (apart the "error occurred" during the boot), Windows boot regularly and everything warks properly!
> 
> Should I re-make the Raid and re-install all to be sure the array Is correct?


You should back up your RAID array so that you can recover it if you need to.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You should back up your RAID array so that you can recover it if you need to.


Done!
But at present can I go on this way?
Or Is it better I separate array and ricreate the Raid0 array?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Done!
> But at present can I go on this way?
> Or Is it better I separate array and ricreate the Raid0 array?


Not sure what you mean. If the system works and you are happy with it then keep using it. If not, then do what you need to to get it working.


----------



## kamyk155

Ok guys - I have another question - how do you guys know that yours pc or cpu is stable ?
When I read posts like - my 5960x is stable because he can pass one hour in Aida it make ma laugh.
I read many posts in this forum and I dont belive you guys have 4,5GHz 5960x and 1,35V stable in Aida reaching low temperatures with budget coolers.
Ok - I can say - Yeah my cpu is stable too in wordpad for an hour. If any of you guys test your cpu stability in more than 3 stress testers ?
I can say my bad cpu is stable with 4GHz frequency in : Intel Burn Test, OCCT (normal and avx), Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, LinX (old and avx), Prime95 (old and avx), Asus Realbench, games like BF4, World of Tanks, Civilization 5, Call of Duty AW, programs like DivX Converter and many others - testing or playing them for hours.
And the final question - what about your temperatures in other testers than Aida ? I don't think you pass them stable or with low temperatures........


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. If the system works and you are happy with it then keep using it. If not, then do what you need to to get it working.












I meant:

- Is the Raid already damaged with that error shown?
And Will it pass just few time before it will break with problems on data loading? (In this case I prefer to re-make the array and re-install now)

- Or it doesn't matter?


----------



## [email protected]

That's what I meant - its up to you what you do about it. Be brave enough to make a choice with your system.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's what I meant - its up to you what you do about it. Be brave enough to make a choice with your system.


Ok









Even if to Follow your advises Is safer!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> +1 for this happened to me when i had RAID0 and put HIGH MEM OC...now i'm not using RAID0 anymore for OC, just Single SSD


I wouldn't let it put you off entirely lol. It's just an anomaly that CAN happen. It's not happened to me in 15 years. Hell on my X79 system I used to ring the pants off my 4960 / memory on a RAID array for benchmarks. Never once did it corrupt the array.

The answer is pretty simple if you want the speed that comes with RAID0.

Backup!

Copy of Acronis True Image, set it to backup once every Sunday. If it ever goes down, have a copy of Windows on a flash drive, boot and install Acronis and copy image over to your newly rebuilt array.


----------



## Luca T

Should CPU SVID AND DRAM SVID be disable?

Does it depend on the use of adaptive Vcore Or not?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There could be a combination of things going on with this - from the VID stack not being well aligned with the cache frequency as it ramps to outright microcode. The former would require sufficient elevation of the full load VID - and that would only help if any of the intermediate points change sufficiently to reach the required voltage in time or at all.
> 
> I always use manual voltage for cache - best way for now. No telling what Intel's plans are for this stuff as the OC range that the ASUS boards are capable of for cache and memory are well beyond the reference design. Their goal is simply getting things working at stock settings for the most part - not well beyond. The PCU within the CPU controls offset and adaptive levels and the related rules are defined by microcode.


how far can you push it and be safe? i think in the asus guide it mentioned 1.35-1.45v for cache voltage. isnt 1.45 pretty high?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who is this radaja you keep mentioning?


lol !!! sorry its [email protected]


----------



## Silent Scone

Bit high yeah. It's subjective as the chips aren't even old enough to know where degradation will occur. Best gauge I find is waiting for people on HWBot to notice any and at what voltage lol.

I find offset cache is fine for low frequency such as 3.6 - 4ghz but anything over that on offset can be unpredictable on the Deluxe. I've managed as much as 4.6 uncore on manual voltage, however on offset no matter what voltage I apply the IVR just decides to shut itself down unless I apply much more vcore as well than is needed along with sufficient cache voltage. Something I can't replicate when using manual voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

Some things are self-explanatory Luca.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> lol !!! sorry its [email protected]


Or its simply "Raja" and not "Radaja"


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> how far can you push it and be safe? i think in the asus guide it mentioned 1.35-1.45v for cache voltage. isnt 1.45 pretty high?


I've run higher here and no issue so far. What you run or think is high is up to you.


----------



## Silent Scone

His family call him [email protected] too.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I've run higher here and no issue so far. What you run or think is high is up to you.


i may as well run it high then. no point in trying to preserve a crappy 5960x that needs 1.375v for 24/7 4.4 ghz core stability


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some things are self-explanatory Luca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or its simply "Raja" and not "Radaja"


Yep









But there could be some preference depending on using!









I Should ask to Radaja!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His family call him [email protected] too.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't let it put you off entirely lol. It's just an anomaly that CAN happen. It's not happened to me in 15 years. Hell on my X79 system I used to ring the pants off my 4960 / memory on a RAID array for benchmarks. Never once did it corrupt the array.
> 
> The answer is pretty simple if you want the speed that comes with RAID0.
> 
> Backup!
> 
> Copy of Acronis True Image, set it to backup once every Sunday. If it ever goes down, have a copy of Windows on a flash drive, boot and install Acronis and copy image over to your newly rebuilt array.


Same here, I asked because it has never happened before!
I have had a Raid0 Array of two Intel X25 from 2007 and it hasn't ever give one corruption problem!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Backup!
> 
> Copy of Acronis True Image, set it to backup once every Sunday. If it ever goes down, have a copy of Windows on a flash drive, boot and install Acronis and copy image over to your newly rebuilt array.


Hello

I use Acronis and Paragon both. But for daily backups that is also bootable nothing beats Casper.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok guys - I have another question - how do you guys know that yours pc or cpu is stable ?
> When I read posts like - my 5960x is stable because he can pass one hour in Aida it make ma laugh.
> I read many posts in this forum and I dont belive you guys have 4,5GHz 5960x and 1,35V stable in Aida reaching low temperatures with budget coolers.
> Ok - I can say - Yeah my cpu is stable too in wordpad for an hour. If any of you guys test your cpu stability in more than 3 stress testers ?
> I can say my bad cpu is stable with 4GHz frequency in : Intel Burn Test, OCCT (normal and avx), Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, LinX (old and avx), Prime95 (old and avx), Asus Realbench, games like BF4, World of Tanks, Civilization 5, Call of Duty AW, programs like DivX Converter and many others - testing or playing them for hours.
> And the final question - what about your temperatures in other testers than Aida ? I don't think you pass them stable or with low temperatures........


For some people, an hour of Aida is the most demanding task their computer will ever see. If that's all the stability they need, why bother with anything else?

At 1.25V 4.5GHz, I pass two hours of Aida, realbench, XTU, Prime 27.9, and Linx 0.6.4; along with 10 minutes of Prime 28.5 and Linx 0.6.5. My temps were posted above.

For me, that's stable. And it has been perfectly stable, rendering away.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Some things are self-explanatory Luca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or its simply "Raja" and not "Radaja"


Jesus where i got that name from i guess from xtremesystems









Now is Raja







Sorry







I'm a friend of dumo you know him ?

Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't let it put you off entirely lol. It's just an anomaly that CAN happen. It's not happened to me in 15 years. Hell on my X79 system I used to ring the pants off my 4960 / memory on a RAID array for benchmarks. Never once did it corrupt the array.
> 
> The answer is pretty simple if you want the speed that comes with RAID0.
> 
> Backup!
> 
> Copy of Acronis True Image, set it to backup once every Sunday. If it ever goes down, have a copy of Windows on a flash drive, boot and install Acronis and copy image over to your newly rebuilt array.


Yes Silent first timer on X99 and its brutal stable compared to Z77/Z87/X97 but YES i did have lots of corrupt issues when OC' mem, specially with Intel SSD's but as i tell you i don't use RAID anymore,

Cheers bro !
Sergio


----------



## Blue Screen

rog asu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Still waiting for PSU, so both runs basicly memory only :>
> Also both done right after cold boot. 2x600% Coverage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots to learn still but I think there should be room for improvement ^^
> 
> Thank you everyone at Asus and Shammy for excellent profiles to play with,
> would been so lost without them and your OC guides.


Anyone know how this guy got that stuff in his background???


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> For some people, an hour of Aida is the most demanding task their computer will ever see. If that's all the stability they need, why bother with anything else?
> 
> At 1.25V 4.5GHz, I pass two hours of Aida, realbench, XTU, Prime 27.9, and Linx 0.6.4; along with 10 minutes of Prime 28.5 and Linx 0.6.5. My temps were posted above.
> 
> For me, that's stable. And it has been perfectly stable, rendering away.


I think that we talked a lot about this bro, every person has its own method to consider "stable" a System, but truth is that they're some standards and I'm NOT Talking of Prime...nor linx that are Burners that for me on this platform is nonsense.

1) I first assure CPU is fine and comfortable, shoot Vantage CPU, CineR15 and some others
2) for mem i go to the best memtest 12 instances
3) if you want more to combine the above just shoot HYPERPI 32 and will tell you if it's stable or not

Cheers


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> rog asu
> Anyone know how this guy got that stuff in his background???


Hello

Looks like AIDA64.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ yeah - AID64 OSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Done!
> But at present can I go on this way?
> Or Is it better I separate array and ricreate the Raid0 array?


open IRST and do a maintenance check. If the raid is bad, you'll find out. Also, open an elevated cmnd prompt, type in "sfc /scannow". if it returns ANYTHING other than "no integrity violations found", then consider rebuilding the array.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> For some people, an hour of Aida is the most demanding task their computer will ever see. If that's all the stability they need, why bother with anything else?
> 
> At 1.25V 4.5GHz, I pass two hours of Aida, realbench, XTU, Prime 27.9, and Linx 0.6.4; along with 10 minutes of Prime 28.5 and Linx 0.6.5. My temps were posted above.
> 
> For me, that's stable. And it has been perfectly stable, rendering away.


like clockwork... someone shows up saying their stability is bigger than yours.


----------



## Silent Scone

System stability is easy, it's riddling out Q-Codes I'm having a time with


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System stability is easy, it's riddling out Q-Codes I'm having a time with


At least you're not stuck on 40 or AA like he who shall not be mentioned


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System stability is easy, it's riddling out Q-Codes I'm having a time with


lol - if I stay away from 125/3000T1 I never see the hated "bd". [email protected], [email protected], or 103bclk, 2800, 2666.. clean. My corsair kit just chokes on 3000T1. T2 is fine. I don't get it.


----------



## ALT F4

I just received my board and processor


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> how far can you push it and be safe? i think in the asus guide it mentioned 1.35-1.45v for cache voltage. isnt 1.45 pretty high?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I've run higher here and no issue so far. What you run or think is high is up to you.


Jpmboy, what do you have to say to this???

Are you in OC.NET or SV.NET mode today???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Jpmboy, what do you have to say to this???
> 
> Are you on OC.NET or SV.NET mode today???


Radaja is right...
in either mode... "Safe" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## kamyk155

Ok - if someone is not using most demanding cpu burners because he say about not using stress like that in real work why people talk about full stability.
People like me see a posts about 5960x can be fully stable at 4.5GHz with low voltage and low temperatures, then go to shop to buy similar hardware and later are disappointed because someone write not truth.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - if I stay away from 125/3000T1 I never see the hated "bd". [email protected], [email protected], or 103bclk, 2800, 2666.. clean. My corsair kit just chokes on 3000T1. T2 is fine. I don't get it.


Oh I'd love bd! bd is easy!









It's getting everything under the sun out of absolutely no where. It's like the ultimate 'figure this out, prick'










Like, I'm back on the Kingston kit now - absoloutely fine. Couldn't be happier. Might rape a couple of hours of Dragon Age, do some compiling.

I'll go to turn it on in the early hours..."hrggn 69, 96, BF, FU








lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At least you're not stuck on 40 or AA like he who shall not be mentioned


No please do mention


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok - if someone is not using most demanding cpu burners because he say about not using stress like that in real work why people talk about full stability.
> People like me see a posts about 5960x can be fully stable at 4.5GHz with low voltage and low temperatures, then go to shop to buy similar hardware and later are disappointed because someone write not truth.


I am able to pass Intelburn very high at 4,6 and uncore 4,4, underwater, with temps around 90ºC.

LinX is too much for this frequency.

Depends a lot on silicon lottery...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok - if someone is not using *most demanding cpu burners* because he say about not using stress like that in real work why people talk about full stability.
> People like me see a posts about 5960x can be fully stable at 4.5GHz with low voltage and low temperatures, then go to shop to buy similar hardware and later are disappointed because someone write not truth.


your answer is right in your question... "cpu burners". But, if you are only worry free if your kit can survive 24h p95 w/avx, then your OC will be limited, not due to "instability", but due to the inability to move that much 8-core heat fast enough.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok - if someone is not using most demanding cpu burners because he say about not using stress like that in real work why people talk about full stability.
> People like me see a posts about 5960x can be fully stable at 4.5GHz with low voltage and low temperatures, then go to shop to buy similar hardware and later are disappointed because someone write not truth.


Show me someone claiming to be 100% stable. You can never be fully stable.

They are writing what's true for them. They will probably run their CPUs at what they set and will never experience instabilities during it's lifetime. How is it incorrect then, for them to deem it stable?

I've seen many people having problems breaking 4.2/4.3GHz just as much as someone getting 4.5Ghz+, so I don't know why you'd buy a 5960x _expecting_ 4.5GHz.


----------



## Silent Scone

I might run prime on my Q6600 @ stock and leave it on twitch live streaming, so when it falls over next Tuesday someone can come on here and tell me it's not stable


----------



## vlps5122

i ran prime95 for 12 hours at 1.375v on 5960x but then stopped cuz the heat was making me sweat


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Show me someone claiming to be 100% stable. You can never be fully stable.
> 
> They are writing what's true for them. They will probably run their CPUs at what they set and will never experience instabilities during it's lifetime. How is it incorrect then, for them to deem it stable?
> 
> I've seen many people having problems breaking 4.2/4.3GHz just as much as someone getting 4.5Ghz+, so *I don't know why you'd buy a 5960x* _expecting_ 4.5GHz.


so you can hammer the FPU with IBT?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i ran prime95 for 12 hours at 1.375v on 5960x but then stopped cuz the heat was making me sweat


If you're struggling for gift ideas you could always take it out and make one of these out of it.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If you're struggling for gift ideas you could always take it out and make one of these out of it.


shes a champ taking punches left and right from prime95 and IBT, cant give her up that easy


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i ran prime95 for 12 hours at 1.375v on 5960x but then stopped cuz the heat was making me sweat


There are cheaper paperweight around!


----------



## kamyk155

For me - better to have all stressing programs stable. What will you do when in future program or game start to use AVX ? Cpu temp will raise +20*C more and ?
I can say my cpu is stable at 4.4GHz with less stressing programs and acceptable temps. My intention was to compare similar systems - I still see posts - prime95 stable - but what version of prime ?
From my own experience I know that some testers are ok but when I start Battlefield 4 it crashed. When I have 4930k before this 5960x - BF4 crashed alot after end of round aven with all burners pass. BF4 need + 0.020V more - 2 clicks in bios up.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I'm laughing at how random this is. Part of my INDEPTH trouble shooting this evening is rebooting the machine at random times to see if I can get it to trip, which right now isn't hard.

Been on here since around 6 all good,

Just rebooted, all good got to desktop....loss of video signal *heard device unplugged melody*, hard reset...here is the absoloute onslaught of codes i received...96 initially it hung on, VGA LED lit....

Lottery numbers are... 76, 79, 62 aaaand 55 lastly lol.

This mother is getting unplumbed right now!

The loss of video signal confuses me the most, but I did flash to the non SC EVGA BIOS the evening before this all kicked off with the randomness. I'm not even going to contemplate how that could even be remotely connected lol! I have however already tried flashing back and received 55, a couple of times, so I think that is a red herring.

Only thing left to to is rip this things to shreds and put it back together again. I'm just gonna do a little dance though as it's doing my head in a little bit tonight


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I'm laughing at how random this is. Part of my INDEPTH trouble shooting this evening is rebooting the machine at random times to see if I can get it to trip, which right now isn't hard.
> 
> Been on here since around 6 all good,
> 
> Just rebooted, all good got to desktop....loss of video signal *heard device unplugged melody*, hard reset...here is the absoloute onslaught of codes i received...96 initially it hung on, VGA LED lit....
> 
> Lottery numbers are... 76, 79, 62 aaaand 55 lastly lol.
> 
> This mother is getting unplumbed right now!
> 
> The loss of video signal confuses me the most, but I did flash to the non SC EVGA BIOS the evening before this all kicked off with the randomness. I'm not even going to contemplate how that could even be remotely connected lol! I have however already tried flashing back and received 55, a couple of times, so I think that is a red herring.
> 
> Only thing left to to is rip this things to shreds and put it back together again. I'm just gonna do a little dance though as it's doing my head in a little bit tonight


I would be pulling my hair out right now in your shoes lol


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I'm laughing at how random this is. Part of my INDEPTH trouble shooting this evening is rebooting the machine at random times to see if I can get it to trip, which right now isn't hard.
> 
> Been on here since around 6 all good,
> 
> Just rebooted, all good got to desktop....loss of video signal *heard device unplugged melody*, hard reset...here is the absoloute onslaught of codes i received...96 initially it hung on, VGA LED lit....
> 
> Lottery numbers are... 76, 79, 62 aaaand 55 lastly lol.
> 
> This mother is getting unplumbed right now!
> 
> The loss of video signal confuses me the most, but I did flash to the non SC EVGA BIOS the evening before this all kicked off with the randomness. I'm not even going to contemplate how that could even be remotely connected lol! I have however already tried flashing back and received 55, a couple of times, so I think that is a red herring.
> 
> Only thing left to to is rip this things to shreds and put it back together again. I'm just gonna do a little dance though as it's doing my head in a little bit tonight


run DDU, i was getting boot errors after flashing bios with sli setup and not cleaning nvidia drivers completely and reinstalling.


----------



## Silent Scone

There's a hot fix for that anyway isn't there? I'll run that... Anyway. Back. Reflashed and started from the bottom, duplo style! Didn't find anything untoward, although there was one of my wifes hair on the solder point on the 12v at the back of the board lol

Holy camels toe, 1.216v SA on auto. Nice work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would be pulling my hair out right now in your shoes lol


Solved that problem years ago. By losing it.

So far so good.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would be pulling my hair out right now in your shoes lol


At some ages you do not do that anymore. 20 years ago I would have almost tried to kill myself after two dead boards and 2 dead CPU's. No I think...... stuff happens..... and life is still great ;-)


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Anyone know how this guy got that stuff in his background???


Stats bit is Aida sensorpanel like Praz said,logos should be transparent PNG








I use Fences for creating "zones" for icons "light weight"
Last but not seen i use Displayfusion to get different wallpapers across different screens + other nifty windows related stuff. "Heavy weight"

4500/4200/3200 > 15-16-17-16-T1 (super tight Tertiary) ^^ Just need PSU back now









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> At some ages you do not do that anymore. 20 years ago I would have almost tried to kill myself after two dead boards and 2 dead CPU's. No I think...... stuff happens..... and life is still great ;-)


.
Yeah, you just have to walk away sometimes and come back sit down with a brew, and go over one thing at a time. When things don't make any sense at all, I always end up pulling the kit apart and usually you'll fix the problem unknowingly or knowingly. The most frustrating part is just having to soak test it again to make sure it doesn't reoccur. If you're not prepared for unforeseen error codes or premature / random platform bugs then you should probably just stay a generation behind lol. The late X79 Deluxe is one of the most solid boards I've ever used.

But that's on a 4 year old chipset who wants to use that crap


----------



## ALT F4

So if I use my oc panel I can't connect two usb headers from my case? I thought they would have a standalone connection just for the oc panel.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> .
> Yeah, you just have to walk away sometimes and come back sit down with a brew, and go over one thing at a time. When things don't make any sense at all, I always end up pulling the kit apart and usually you'll fix the problem unknowingly or knowingly. The most frustrating part is just having to soak test it again to make sure it doesn't reoccur. If you're not prepared for unforeseen error codes or premature / random platform bugs then you should probably just stay a generation behind lol. The late X79 Deluxe is one of the most solid boards I've ever used.
> 
> But that's on a 4 year old chipset who wants to use that crap


funny - my R4BE and 4.8GHz 4960X are an email machine now... what a waste!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Didn't find anything untoward, although there was one of my wifes hair on the solder point on the 12v at the back of the board lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would be pulling my hair out right now in your shoes lol
> 
> 
> 
> Solved that problem years ago. By losing it.
Click to expand...

Bit of a hair differential in your household, eh? Just make sure she's not using conductive dyes or rinses...


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> .
> Yeah, you just have to walk away sometimes and come back sit down with a brew, and go over one thing at a time. When things don't make any sense at all, I always end up pulling the kit apart and usually you'll fix the problem unknowingly or knowingly. The most frustrating part is just having to soak test it again to make sure it doesn't reoccur. If you're not prepared for unforeseen error codes or premature / random platform bugs then you should probably just stay a generation behind lol. The late X79 Deluxe is one of the most solid boards I've ever used.
> 
> But that's on a 4 year old chipset who wants to use that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny - my R4BE and 4.8GHz 4960X are an email machine now... what a waste!
Click to expand...

mine got turned into a media server lol. I couldn't let it go to waste..


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> funny - my R4BE and 4.8GHz 4960X are an email machine now... what a waste!
> 
> 
> 
> mine got turned into a media server lol. I couldn't let it go to waste..
Click to expand...

A very very high-performance media server! Time to stream from there to every room in the house!


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> So if I use my oc panel I can't connect two usb headers from my case? I thought they would have a standalone connection just for the oc panel.


http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/99-iu01-usb-expansion-case-accessory.html


----------



## cyberlando

Hay guys anyone here have the weird issue of your oc panel shoeing realy low temps...mine show about 25c with my computer off completely and I know for sure my house is colder than that as I'm in germany in the winter

Also anyone have a issue with windows not letting you install the ethernet driver ...


----------



## MagicBox

Hmm a quick question: What's the max sensible Vcache for a 5960X under a 3x120 rad waterloop? Temps reach around 72C with RealBench stresstesting. My R5E has set the Vcache to a whopping 1.55V for a 4.4GHz clock, matching the core speeds, for which Vcore is 1.3125. I've read on the ASUS OC guide that the range for the cache voltage can be anywhere between 1.35 ~ 1.45V, but I haven't been able to find a 'safe' max for the config I'm using.

I still have stuff on Auto, just to see what the board decided to feed to my CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hmm a quick question: What's the max sensible Vcache for a 5960X under a 3x120 rad waterloop? Temps reach around 72C with RealBench stresstesting. My R5E has set the Vcache to a whopping 1.55V for a 4.4GHz clock, matching the core speeds, for which Vcore is 1.3125. I've read on the ASUS OC guide that the range for the cache voltage can be anywhere between 1.35 ~ 1.45V, but I haven't been able to find a 'safe' max for the config I'm using.
> 
> I still have stuff on Auto, just to see what the board decided to feed to my CPU.


Definitely get control of that Vcache! OC the cache the same way you find the appropriate vcore.... stepwise. The voltage needed for a given cache freq may be very different than vcore. And... there's a diminishing returns thing with cache where only certain activities or benchmarks scale with cache. It's very hooked into ram freq ... one or the other becomes the limiting factor. start with cache @ 4.0 and 1.25V and work up from there. You will likely need to increase input voltage, unless you have that on Auto also?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hmm a quick question: What's the max sensible Vcache for a 5960X under a 3x120 rad waterloop? Temps reach around 72C with RealBench stresstesting. My R5E has set the Vcache to a whopping 1.55V for a 4.4GHz clock, matching the core speeds, for which Vcore is 1.3125. I've read on the ASUS OC guide that the range for the cache voltage can be anywhere between 1.35 ~ 1.45V, but I haven't been able to find a 'safe' max for the config I'm using.
> 
> I still have stuff on Auto, just to see what the board decided to feed to my CPU.


I would keep it at 1.45v and under 24/7. 1.55v is in the nasty territory. Just keep everthing below 'red' in the bios for a good rule of thumb.

Likely you can (could) run 42 at 1.35V, so the huge amount of voltage needed for that extra 200mhz is silly.


----------



## Sem

After almost being driven insane OCing my 5930K I've deceived to just reset to defaults and just start again and thoroughly test the CPU, cache and memory one at a time instead of just changing 3-4 things in the bios at once (I know should have done that in the the first place im too impatient







)

OK so after starting again I only touched my CPU and its running at 4.5Ghz 1.292v 100BCLK ram at 2133 cache at default 3.0ghz input volts at 1.920 LLC7 and I'm happy and confident its 100% stable

Now i have my core sorted should i focus on ram next. My ram is G.Skill 16GB 2666 CL15
During my first test i left it at 2133. If I was to run it at its rated speed do i need to touch VCCSA currently its at 0.854. if I do increase VCCSA do i need to increase input voltage too

Not sure if i will bother with cache might wait for a new bios or do a really small OC like x35


----------



## Mikan02

What version of TurboV Core is everyone using?
1.00.30 on front page or 1.00.31 from the RVE driver/utility cd? :>
Both show 0.9 System Agent as 0.8 and CPU input at 1.86 and up always show +0.01








Already using MemTweakIt 2.02 beta, so that should be good I think ^^

Edit:
1.00.31
http://1drv.ms/1vjZJZg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> After almost being driven insane OCing my 5930K I've deceived to just reset to defaults and just start again and thoroughly test the CPU, cache and memory one at a time instead of just changing 3-4 things in the bios at once (I know should have done that in the the first place im too impatient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> OK so after starting again I only touched my CPU and its running at 4.5Ghz 1.292v 100BCLK ram at 2133 cache at default 3.0ghz input volts at 1.920 LLC7 and I'm happy and confident its 100% stable
> Now i have my core sorted should i focus on ram next. My ram is G.Skill 16GB 2666 CL15
> During my first test i left it at 2133. If I was to run it at its rated speed do i need to touch VCCSA currently its at 0.854. if I do increase VCCSA do i need to increase input voltage too
> Not sure if i will bother with cache might wait for a new bios or do a really small OC like x35


I'd do the ram next and tune the cache with your ram OC set. But may not matter in the end,


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Definitely get control of that Vcache! OC the cache the same way you find the appropriate vcore.... stepwise. The voltage needed for a given cache freq may be very different than vcore. And... there's a diminishing returns thing with cache where only certain activities or benchmarks scale with cache. It's very hooked into ram freq ... one or the other becomes the limiting factor. start with cache @ 4.0 and 1.25V and work up from there. You will likely need to increase input voltage, unless you have that on Auto also?


Thanks for your reply; I've dialed back the cache multi so it's somewhere around 4.1GHz and it does this at a seemingly comfortable voltage of 1.25V (still on auto, I've been changing multi's while keeping the auto voltages under check). I bumped up the cores to 4.45 @ 1.35V in CPUID which seems to be the upper limit regarding volts. So far I didn't need to up Vin, which is still at the 1.8V default. Auto had this on 1.87V which seems ok of what I read (?).

I at first tried to do everything manually, but it was a pain getting things stable, so I decided to restart over and keep about everything on auto and just up the multi's. Later I intend to manually dial in the voltages and gradually scale them back from the initial auto values while trying to stay stable. The good thing about everything on auto is that the board keeps things stable.

I've noticed however that my CPU has a DRAM frequency brick wall at about 2760MHz. It doesn't matter what I do, whether it be increasing DRAM volts, loosen timings significantly, or play with Vcache or Vsa.. I just can't for my life get it past that wall. It's crazy. The modules are G.Skill Ripjaws [email protected] with 15-15-15-2T timings. I know it's not the memory as I can tighten timings a lot when running at or a little below 2750MHz.

Might you have any clue on this?


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd do the ram next and tune the cache with your ram OC set. But may not matter in the end,


think i have crappy or faulty ram

all i did was change the settings from 2133 to 2666 and i get errors

going to try upping VCCSA to 1.05


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Definitely get control of that Vcache! OC the cache the same way you find the appropriate vcore.... stepwise. The voltage needed for a given cache freq may be very different than vcore. And... there's a diminishing returns thing with cache where only certain activities or benchmarks scale with cache. It's very hooked into ram freq ... one or the other becomes the limiting factor. start with cache @ 4.0 and 1.25V and work up from there. You will likely need to increase input voltage, unless you have that on Auto also?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply; I've dialed back the cache multi so it's somewhere around 4.1GHz and it does this at a seemingly comfortable voltage of 1.25V (still on auto, I've been changing multi's while keeping the auto voltages under check). I bumped up the cores to 4.45 @ 1.35V in CPUID which seems to be the upper limit regarding volts. So far I didn't need to up Vin, which is still at the 1.8V default. Auto had this on 1.87V which seems ok of what I read (?).
> 
> I at first tried to do everything manually, but it was a pain getting things stable, so I decided to restart over and keep about everything on auto and just up the multi's. Later I intend to manually dial in the voltages and gradually scale them back from the initial auto values while trying to stay stable. The good thing about everything on auto is that the board keeps things stable.
> 
> I've noticed however that my CPU has a DRAM frequency brick wall at about 2760MHz. It doesn't matter what I do, whether it be increasing DRAM volts, loosen timings significantly, or play with Vcache or Vsa.. I just can't for my life get it past that wall. It's crazy. The modules are G.Skill Ripjaws [email protected] with 15-15-15-2T timings. I know it's not the memory as I can tighten timings a lot when running at or a little below 2750MHz.
> 
> Might you have any clue on this?
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if 1.87 Vin is enough; or you're only getting away with it by having your Vcore as high as 1.35 which may be unnecessary for 4.45GHz core frequency. It would be good to try to reduce Vcore to 1.321, 1.312, or even 1.3 or less if you can, often possible by raising Vin. Fairly similar frequencies on my rig and VIn is happy at 1.904 (which is what I get out of Auto VIn and LLC 7).

I have a set of fairly similar G.SKill Ripjaws but rated for 3200 and [email protected] I hit kind of the same frequency wall, but not quite, but close enough that maybe my experience will be at least slightly useful to you. Mine was not exactly 2760 but close, I could barely get the kit over 2800, think I made it to 2804 one time but that's all. Except, they also ran fine at 3000 to 3200. What I found was that they just were too difficult to dial in anywhere between 2800 and 3000 with the 100 Strap. Some people with some RAM are able to get there but at least some of us have to switch to 125 to work the RAM frequencies in that window from 2800 to 3000 without difficulty. And the 125 Strap may or may not be useful to you depending on how you feel about the fact that it eliminates practical use of adaptive voltage mode.


----------



## Sem

another error even at vccsa @ 1.05 and even upped the ddr voltage to 1.280

should i RMA or is there more settings i can try


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Sem, 1T is not always easy. 1.05 is not terribly high for VCCSA, which is plenty safe up to 1.15 and some say acceptably safe to 1.20. If your rig was in your sig (or at least what RAM) I could do more with the report of 1.280v to the RAM but don't make people go back and look for old posts on previous pages just to figure out what kit you're running. If it were mine I wouldn't be afraid of continuing with 1.290 or 1.30. There's also the possibility that it's really about the SA voltage and your RAM may actually behave better around 1.26. My current kit likes 1.26-1.27 and actually responds worse if I go higher.

Also, know that in setting VCCSA, differences as small as 0.005 volt can make 100% difference between POST or not, or booting and stable or not. It's that sensitive.


----------



## Sem

Build is not completed yet so not updated my sig but my current set are the G.Skill Ripjaw 4 16GB 2666 CL15 exact part number F4-2666CL15-4GRR

this my first G.Skill set ive always been a corsair man they have never let me down

only picked G.Skill as it was cheaper and had tighter timings for the same 2666


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> another error even at vccsa @ 1.05 and even upped the ddr voltage to 1.280
> 
> should i RMA or is there more settings i can try


As SkiMountaineer mentioned, 1T is most likely your problem. Have you tried running the ram at its XMP setting?


----------



## Sem

yes in fact only tried 1T today but been getting random errors before and pinpointing it was a major source of frustration
i thought it was the cache originally

when i changed it to 1T i put the voltage up from 1.20 to 1.280

does 1T even make much difference


----------



## SkiMountaineer

1T makes a difference to latency and things that depend on latency, but it's not going to affect the speed of big memory moves, the way higher frequencies do. 1T is sort of a "nice-to-have" if you can swing it without giving up too much of the other timings that you like, can help make your mouse and keyboard response be ultra quick. But it's by no means necessary.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I would be surprised if 1.87 Vin is enough; or you're only getting away with it by having your Vcore as high as 1.35 which may be unnecessary for 4.45GHz core frequency. It would be good to try to reduce Vcore to 1.321, 1.312, or even 1.3 or less if you can, often possible by raising Vin. Fairly similar frequencies on my rig and VIn is happy at 1.904 (which is what I get out of Auto VIn and LLC 7).
> 
> I have a set of fairly similar G.SKill Ripjaws but rated for 3200 and [email protected] I hit kind of the same frequency wall, but not quite, but close enough that maybe my experience will be at least slightly useful to you. Mine was not exactly 2760 but close, I could barely get the kit over 2800, think I made it to 2804 one time but that's all. Except, they also ran fine at 3000 to 3200. What I found was that they just were too difficult to dial in anywhere between 2800 and 3000 with the 100 Strap. Some people with some RAM are able to get there but at least some of us have to switch to 125 to work the RAM frequencies in that window from 2800 to 3000 without difficulty. And the 125 Strap may or may not be useful to you depending on how you feel about the fact that it eliminates practical use of adaptive voltage mode.


That was a very useful tip! I restored back to the 100 strap (had it at 125 all along to get as close to that 2750) and then was like, well, let's give that 3200 a try with loose timings (17-17-17-39-2T) and 1.4V volts, just to give them some. And wadda ya know! The system booted, skipping the bd bioscode just fine. I then went on to tighten the timings and now have them running at 14-14-16-32-1T. I have yet to test for stability, but I'm amazed these 3K rated modules are doing 3K2 at these timings. Rep for you









Now, back to seeing if I can lower the Vcore @4450 with the now manually set Vin of 1.91V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Thanks for your reply; I've dialed back the cache multi so it's somewhere around 4.1GHz and it does this at a seemingly comfortable voltage of 1.25V (still on auto, I've been changing multi's while keeping the auto voltages under check). I bumped up the cores to 4.45 @ 1.35V in CPUID which seems to be the upper limit regarding volts. So far I didn't need to up Vin, which is still at the 1.8V default. Auto had this on 1.87V which seems ok of what I read (?).
> I at first tried to do everything manually, but it was a pain getting things stable, so I decided to restart over and keep about everything on auto and just up the multi's. Later I intend to manually dial in the voltages and gradually scale them back from the initial auto values while trying to stay stable. The good thing about everything on auto is that the board keeps things stable.
> I've noticed however that my CPU has a DRAM frequency brick wall at about 2760MHz. It doesn't matter what I do, whether it be increasing DRAM volts, loosen timings significantly, or play with Vcache or Vsa.. I just can't for my life get it past that wall. It's crazy. The modules are G.Skill Ripjaws [email protected] with 15-15-15-2T timings. I know it's not the memory as I can tighten timings a lot when running at or a little below 2750MHz.
> Might you have any clue on this?


Ski got you going.







Certain memory freq work better on certain straps (memory divider "robustness"). Not a lot of ram-years for ddr4 at 1.4V as a 24/7, so you may want to look at lowering the vdram a bit for 24/7. And I'd bet they really do not require that much. 1.36-1.38 should do it. If you push the DMI (bclk) too far off the strap you may need to twek a few other settings (like bclk/pcie amplitude etc.)

also - remember, for Haswell and Haswell-E *cpuZ does not report vcore*... only VID. Use ADI64 or HWM for vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> think i have crappy or faulty ram
> all i did was change the settings from 2133 to 2666 and i get errors
> going to try upping VCCSA to 1.05


2666 is easy on strap 100, if you are using 125, try 2750?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> another error even at vccsa @ 1.05 and even upped the ddr voltage to 1.280
> should i RMA or is there more settings i can try


Memtest stresses the cache quite a lot and will throw errors in this test (or freeze). before tossing the ram, up the cache voltage 5-10mV. If that doesn;t work, loosen the timings a notch and add a delay between cas and tRCD and TRD (eg, 14-15-15).

vsa really helps with passing the post and training (as does vdram), errors in memtest, once there, can have a number of root causes. It's an important test since these non-fatal errors trigger error-correction calls which will lower the efficiency and speed of the rig.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys I had Eventually solved every problem (and at the end anyone was due to OC







) due to several problem like Aquaero and Vga connection, but then suddenly when I enter in Win7 now it shows two AsusSetup Error:

- C:\Users\Xxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\193541Log.iniis lost

And

- C:\Users\Xxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\194358Log.iniis lost

I didn't change anything, neither removed anything and it suddenly apperared!
I don't understand what it could be due to?!
How can I solve them?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys I had Eventually solved every problem (and at the end anyone was due to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) due to several problem like Aquaero and Vga connection, but then suddenly when I enter in Win7 now it shows two AsusSetup Error:
> 
> - C:\Users\Xxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\193541Log.iniis lost
> 
> And
> 
> - C:\Users\Xxxxx\AppData\Local\Temp\194358Log.iniis lost
> 
> I didn't change anything, neither removed anything!?
> 
> How can I solve them?


you still using AI suite?


----------



## MagicBox

Alrighty, now been putting those G.Skills through a MemTest (like 15 instances) and discovered I had to nudge up tCAS and tRCD. I could keep 1T (wee!) I was also able to dial back Vdimm down to 1.38. I could actually set it to 1.375, but didn't as I wanted to reserve a small bit of BCLK headroom to offer the CPU 'half' multipliers by using a small BCLK increase. This would yield 3250 for the memory as well, which needed the 1.38V.

So, now I have them at [email protected][email protected] I'm a happy camper







Tomorrow I'll see what I can squeeze out of the CPU, now that I know the boundries of the memory modules. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Alrighty, now been putting those G.Skills through a MemTest (like 15 instances) and discovered I had to nudge up tCAS and tRCD. I could keep 1T (wee!) I was also able to dial back Vdimm down to 1.38. I could actually set it to 1.375, but didn't as I wanted to reserve a small bit of BCLK headroom to offer the CPU 'half' multipliers by using a small BCLK increase. This would yield 3250 for the memory as well, which needed the 1.38V.
> 
> So, now I have them at [email protected][email protected] I'm a happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll see what I can squeeze out of the CPU, now that I know the boundries of the memory modules. Thanks for the help so far!


Just so you know... it seems that tRAS will run at a chipset derived value when it is set less than the sum of cas+tRCD+tRTP, which is likely 40 or higher with those timings. there's been a fairly in-depth discussion of this in the Asus x99 thread. At least on the Asus x99 boards. What mobo are you using?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you still using AI suite?


I have never used neither installed!

Just installed al drivers from the Asus dvd.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just so you know... it seems that tRAS will run at a chipset derived value when it is set less than the sum of cas+tRCD+tRTP, which is likely 40 or higher with those timings. there's been a fairly in-depth discussion of this in the Asus x99 thread. At least on the Asus x99 boards. What mobo are you using?


The Rampage 5 Extreme. I think you're right about tRAS. 35 was the memory sticks default, but I've seen that tRTP at this time is set at 10. Playing with memory presets for the Hynix chips, this was sometimes set at 4. But for the current settings, after having started all over, it is 10 and as such I'll have to update tRAS to 40.


----------



## Noodles7

Luca T,

I came across this link when diagnosing a very similar error message related to AI Suite 3.

http://charlessocci.com/2013/05/01/on-windows-7-startup-a-popup-message-appears-cusersappdatalocaltemp-xxxxxx-log-iniis-lost/


----------



## TonytotheB

Hey guys
I really need some help.
I have the Asus Rampage V Extreme with a 5930k
All was find up to about 2 days ago and my system starting getting instant shutdowns. No BSODs at first. Just bang and off!
Now I have gone back to stock settings and it still won't even reach Windows without hanging
The weird thing is is that I have gone back to stock and sometimes the bloody BIOS itself hangs also

Spec
ARVE
5930k
Kingston 3000MHz 16GB 4x4 kit

Even at 2133MHz RAM setting (not XMP) the system reboots

I get 6F errors now and also sometimes 02


----------



## MagicBox

Check whether everything (cables, RAM etc) is seated properly. If you can, try a friend's PSU to check whether your current PSU is adequate / stable or not. I've had something similar, but in my case it was my Club3D 4870x2 dieing on me, conincidentally with the first 50 some reboots of my new R5E/5960x setup. Coil whine like mad. I replaced it with a backup 7850 and never had any boot-up problems any more (at stock settings / mild clocks).


----------



## TonytotheB

My PSU is a 1200W Superflower. I have checked all cables. I am testing all RAM sticks now one by one with MemTest


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have a gorgeous RVE on my CaseLabs motherboard tray, set up as a test bench. I have enable PCIx16_4 as M.2. I have updated the bios and added the drivers to a thumb drive, but I can not see my crucial m550 m.2 installed.

I am actively working on this, trying to figure out what I am obviously missing. I currently do not see it in the device manager or anything.

*3 minutes later* now it is booting directly into the bios and not going to Windows... So I can do anything at all, lol. Urgh, I am not familiar with ASUS, so I apologize now. But what the heck have I done?


----------



## broncogr

If I am not mistaken, the crucial m550 is msata.
RVE m2 slot is only compatible with Pciex m2 devices


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the crucial m550 is msata.
> RVE m2 slot is only compatible with Pciex m2 devices


I did not know that. I had the m550 before buying this, so it looks like it is going up for sale, lol. I didn't realize there was a difference between all of the M Key m.2 drives. Still learning. I will look into this and order the plextor m6e, since I know it works.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I did not know that. I had the m550 before buying this, so it looks like it is going up for sale, lol. I didn't realize there was a difference between all of the M Key m.2 drives. Still learning. I will look into this and order the plextor m6e, since I know it works.


Yes it can be confusing. Be sure to check the spec pages on the ASUS site to make sure before purchasing:

http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/

It states PCIe drives only there.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it can be confusing. Be sure to check the spec pages on the ASUS site to make sure before purchasing:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/
> 
> It states PCIe drives only there.


It happens. I had the drive to use on an x99 Classified, but traded up to a RVE. Be happy for that. I will get the m.2 later. I have a temp SSD to hold me over.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It happens. I had the drive to use on an x99 Classified, but traded up to a RVE. Be happy for that. I will get the m.2 later. I have a temp SSD to hold me over.


Yes it does. Good luck.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noodles7*
> 
> Luca T,
> 
> I came across this link when diagnosing a very similar error message related to AI Suite 3.
> 
> http://charlessocci.com/2013/05/01/on-windows-7-startup-a-popup-message-appears-cusersappdatalocaltemp-xxxxxx-log-iniis-lost/


Thanks a lot!









Even if I still don't understand why that happened!


----------



## Luca T

Raja please could you clarify the LLC behaviour!?

LLC Auto Is LLC9?
LLC 9 means the lowest Input Voltage droop "allowed" to the Voltage?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Raja please could you clarify the LLC behaviour!?
> 
> LLC Auto Is LLC9?
> LLC 9 means the lowest Input Voltage droop "allowed" to the Voltage?


Hello

Yes and Yes. The forum's search function will also answer these questions.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes and Yes. The forum's search function will also answer these questions.


Yes I read every post of you and Raja and collected as more info as possible!
But Unfortunately I'm still a little confused about it!

Is a Vdrop on the Input Voltage useful?
If Yes Why is the Auto value set on 9? (That allow almost no drop)


----------



## gregus

My config of my 5960X

i can't put 4500, need 1.36-1.37 ;'(


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes I read every post of you and Raja and collected as more info as possible!
> But Unfortunately I'm still a little confused about it!
> 
> Is a Vdrop on the Input Voltage useful?
> If Yes Why is the Auto value set on 9? (That allow almost no drop)


Hello

For most power circuit designs it is necessary. It is a method of keeping component costs down and utilizing less PCB space. The amount of droop needed is dependent on the application of the circuit and the components used. Level 9 is default as most users expect the measured voltage to not be less than manually set.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> 1T makes a difference to latency and things that depend on latency, but it's not going to affect the speed of big memory moves, the way higher frequencies do. 1T is sort of a "nice-to-have" if you can swing it without giving up too much of the other timings that you like, can help make your mouse and keyboard response be ultra quick. But it's by no means necessary.


lol can you really notice that? -_-

I find 3200 - 3000 is quite 'snappy' at whatever command rate but that's about it. General use and gaming for examples sake you'll notice nothing. In fact in truth running stock SPD you would be hard pressed to notice outside of intels spec for lesser pressing tasks.

Are there any CR1 kits off the shelf yet come to think of it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> The Rampage 5 Extreme. I think you're right about tRAS. 35 was the memory sticks default, but I've seen that tRTP at this time is set at 10. Playing with memory presets for the Hynix chips, this was sometimes set at 4. But for the current settings, after having started all over, it is 10 and as such I'll have to update tRAS to 40.


yeah I was all happy running tras at values like 20 or even 5 (what epeen







... never noticed any performance gain tho. Our expert hardware rep(s) made it very clear that at some point, in order to maintain stability the chipset subs in a value, but this is not transparent to the user. I've been running the cas+tRTD+tRCD (+/-) 2 generally.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol can you really notice that? -_-
> I find 3200 - 3000 is quite 'snappy' at whatever command rate but that's about it. General use and gaming for examples sake you'll notice nothing. In fact in truth running stock SPD you would be hard pressed to notice outside of intels spec for lesser pressing tasks.
> Are there any CR1 kits off the shelf yet come to think of it?


that's for sure, for any 2D routine stuff, I'm running 4.4GHz w/ 2666c13 1.18V/1.35V


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most power circuit designs it is necessary. It is a method of keeping component costs down and utilizing less PCB space. The amount of droop needed is dependent on the application of the circuit and the components used. Level 9 is default as most users expect the measured voltage to not be less than manually set.


Thank you Praz!

But which Is the benefit of having a Vdrop under load?

When I Overclocked my old X58 And the LLC corrected the Vcore I thought it was better rise the LLC not to have Vdrop on Vcore?!

On the Input Voltage Is better to have drop?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank you Praz!
> 
> But which Is the benefit of having a Vdrop under load?
> 
> When I Overclocked my old X58 And the LLC corrected the Vcore I thought it was better rise the LLC not to have Vdrop on Vcore?!
> 
> On the Input Voltage Is better to have drop?


Hello

VDROOP is utilized to counter voltage overshoot and to a lesser extent undershoot.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Another Aida64 @3200CL14












For 24/7, found 3200 15-15-16-34-1T, 1,39v, very stable with mode 1 in Rampage Tweak:


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> VDROOP is utilized to counter voltage overshoot and to a lesser extent undershoot.


So I was wrong even on the X58 trying to reduce Vcore drop?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thank you Praz!
> 
> But which Is the benefit of having a Vdrop under load?
> 
> When I Overclocked my old X58 And the LLC corrected the Vcore I thought it was better rise the LLC not to have Vdrop on Vcore?!
> 
> On the Input Voltage Is better to have drop?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> VDROOP is utilized to counter voltage overshoot and to a lesser extent undershoot.


^ This

Luca T, ever since overclocking my qx9650 (*which is still running 24/7) I've basically used the concept of permitting some of Intel's voltage droop under load conditions. Applied the same principals to a 2700K, 3930K, 4930K and 4960X... for all of these LLC affected vcore, and I think the reasons are easy to recognize (whether one agrees with them is another thing)
With Haswell, the game changed and LLC no longer impacts vcore as you know. However, Intel incorporated vdroop into input voltage for the same reasons... what is GOOD is that we can still choose how much of it to allow via mobo controls.
There is no quick answer, you need to read, recognize what vdroop is doing - beyond just lowering Vin under load - and make the call yourself.

LLC and vcore - here's some hopefully helpful reading to understand how LLC and vdroop work together.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?8971-lcc-vdroop-and-intel-recommendation
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5

and here's an article attempting to experimentally address the issue, but there seems to be a question regarding the equipment used (eg, insufficient resolution - operating at the wrong frequency).
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and here's an article attempting to experimentally address the issue, but there seems to be a question regarding the equipment used (eg, insufficient resolution - operating at the wrong frequency).
> http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


Hello

The MODIS is a great piece of equipment for its intended application but is not suited for this type of testing. Using its glitch capturing feature might have shown better results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The MODIS is a great piece of equipment for its intended application but is not suited for this type of testing. Using its glitch capturing feature might have shown better results.


lol - I had a suspicion you could shed some light on the question regarding bobnova's article/op-ed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I had a suspicion you could shed some light on the question regarding bobnova's article/op-ed.


Hello

The MODIS doesn't have the resolution needed for capturing CPU VDROOP. The MODIS has a 6 MS/s sampling rate and 3 MHz bandwidth. For something as simple as PC power supply testing/verification Intel recommends a scope with a minimum 100 MS/s sampling rate and 400 MHz bandwidth. Some of the voltage variation that is being termed jitter is most likely induced noise. The MODIS uses leads the same as what one would find for a DMM instead of a proper probe so noise and loading is always an issue depending on what is being measured. As I wrote above it works well for its intended purpose but this type of testing is outside its design.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The MODIS doesn't have the resolution needed for capturing CPU VDROOP. The MODIS has a 6 MS/s sampling rate and 3 MHz bandwidth. For something as simple as PC power supply testing/verification Intel recommends a scope with a minimum 100 MS/s sampling rate and 400 MHz bandwidth. Some of the voltage variation that is being termed jitter is most likely induced noise. The MODIS uses leads the same as what one would find for a DMM instead of a proper probe so noise and loading is always an issue depending on what is being measured. As I wrote above it works well for its intended purpose but this type of testing is outside its design.


Thanks Praz... not many forums were the community has access to an EE like yourself! +1


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes it can be confusing. Be sure to check the spec pages on the ASUS site to make sure before purchasing:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/
> 
> It states PCIe drives only there.


i made a simlair mistake and posted here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/2960_40#post_23137798

but on the specs page this is what caused my confusion so maybe it needs to be reworded
Quote:


> 8 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red, *4, with M key, type 2242/2260/2280 storage devices support (both *SATA & PCIE mode*)


----------



## Mikan02

Found under Bios Utilities on RVE driver page, not seen before. Maybe useful for somebody^^
Quote:


> Bios Renamer for USB BIOS Flashback and Crashfree BIOS 2
> 1.Put Bios file and Bios renamer in same folder
> 2.Execute the Utility
> 3.Use new Bios file for USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## MagicBox

Checking in with my now 15 minutes stable 4.5GHz overclock on 5960X with the R5E.

I've now set the voltages as shown below, with AIDA64 reported voltages between brackets:

Vcore - 1.3375V (1.344V/1.360V, varies)
Vin - 1.95V (1.936V idle, 1.904V load)

Temps are 70C ~ 71C under load, I've set the LLC to level 7.

What do you guys think of this? 24/7 OK or should I go for a lower core voltage?

P.S. got the G.Skills fully stable @ 3200 now, with 1.38Vdimm


----------



## ALT F4

Can I power two different pwm pumps with this motherboard?

Manual says Fan Expert 3 can control cpu and chassis fan with it, wanted to make sure I did not misunderstand.


----------



## cyberlando

Okay so i have a r5e with a 5930k and 16gb gskill ram timed currently at 12-12-13-35 cr1 at 2666 on strap 125 at 1.395v

My cpu is at 4650mhz at 1.35v, cpu input voltage at 1.91

Cache i can get up to about a solid 4400mhz at 1.3v or so but working together when i check the box to do stress tests in aida64 the test always comes back with "HARDWARE FAILURE Detected and stop.....

At these clocks ive still not seen my voltage go above 72c

Am i over looking something??

What can i do to tie it all in together...becuase i realized for the life of me i just cant get my cpu to work after a multiplier of 37 on 125 strap.....


----------



## cyberlando

Currently my latency is 52.1ns is that good bad or just about you guys average....

And also the last numbers in the timing for the ram usually the highest number.....i realized changing it from 14 all the way to 50 has zero impact on performance is that about right?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Bravo, MagicBox! I too was at "desktop apparently stable for any length of time in normal operations" at 14-14-15 but could not get MemTestPro error-free until straight 15s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Okay so i have a r5e with a 5930k and 16gb gskill ram timed currently at 12-12-13-35 cr1 at 2666 on strap 125 at 1.395v
> 
> My cpu is at 4650mhz at 1.35v, cpu input voltage at 1.91
> 
> Cache i can get up to about a solid 4400mhz at 1.3v or so but working together when i check the box to do stress tests in aida64 the test always comes back with "HARDWARE FAILURE Detected and stop.....
> 
> At these clocks ive still not seen my voltage go above 72c
> 
> Am i over looking something??
> 
> What can i do to tie it all in together...becuase i realized for the life of me i just cant get my cpu to work after a multiplier of 37 on 125 strap.....


Slow down, mainly... you've found frequencies for CPU, cache, and RAM where your rig is able to boot but not complete stability tests. Simple answer to that is you're running higher speed than your voltages can support. I can't tell you magically for sure whether it's core, cache, or RAM that is going unstable first or most. But you'll have to back off some or all of them. My advice is to drop all three about 20% then work on only one (cpu, then RAM, then cache last of all), playing the voltage vs. frequency game until you find what is truly stable. Aida is indeed a good test; try also Intel XTU and ASUS RealBench. And don't consider your RAM fully stable until you run it through MemTest Pro -- see other parts of these long running X99 and Haswell-E threads for more info and a good batch file that helps you start up multiple MemTest Pro instances at a time.

The other way out is to just increase voltages from here but you don't want to do that without extreme cooling since they are already pretty high voltages.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I plugged in my PC-350 gaming headset into the ASUS RVE and the mic doesn't really work - I have to SHOUT to hear anything from the mic - what on earth is going on?

What settings do I need to adjust for it to work properly?

I tried fiddling with the Realtek 'console' and put the mic volume to 98 but that didn't help.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## [email protected]

You need to find mic boost and increase it.


----------



## muhd86

@rajaasus

just wanted to know that are the latest bios for the rampage v extreme stable , coz i have to import the mobo / cpu / ram from amazon here to my country so asking before hand .
been reading this entire thread from start to finish .

are the glitches nearly resolved - specially the ram incompatibility ones .


----------



## muhd86

which rams to get which are stable with the rampage v extreme , are the gskill 2400mhz 4gb*4 ok for starters .

i dont over clock much but asking can they be over clocked to say 2600mhz on the rve , also the 5930k whats the max stable oc potential of these chips on the board .

can it do say 4.4 / 4.5ghz stable


----------



## MagicBox

I have to say it's a pain to find the CPU stability treshold once one gets past the 15 minutes stresstesting. I still hadn't been able to let it run for up to 4 hours, RealBench that is. I think it has to do with my waterloop temp creeping up slowly.

My chip seems to have this thermal v.s. voltage envelope, that once the CPU cores reach/pass 70 degrees C, it just won't be stable for longer periods of time. What happens is that one would need more voltage, but that raises core temps by a bit. But this needs more voltage for long term stability, to account for waterloop temp drift. And that raises core temps a little more and once getting to this point, throwing more volts at the CPU just isn't working any more to achieve long term stability. Not without throwing relatively lots of volts at it lol. You get the point









I've now down-clocked to 4.4GHz @ 1.31250V, cache to 4.2GHz @ 1.35V and core temps now stick at 70/71 degrees max after the loop temp has settled so I think. The first 30 minutes RB testing passes, but I'll have yet to see if I can pass the 4 hours test. But looking good so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> I have to say it's a pain to find the CPU stability treshold once one gets past the 15 minutes stresstesting. I still hadn't been able to let it run for up to 4 hours, RealBench that is. I think it has to do with my waterloop temp creeping up slowly.
> 
> My chip seems to have this thermal v.s. voltage envelope, that once the CPU cores reach/pass 70 degrees C, it just won't be stable for longer periods of time. What happens is that one would need more voltage, but that raises core temps by a bit. But this needs more voltage for long term stability, to account for waterloop temp drift. And that raises core temps a little more and once getting to this point, throwing more volts at the CPU just isn't working any more to achieve long term stability. Not without throwing relatively lots of volts at it lol. You get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now down-clocked to 4.4GHz @ 1.31250V, cache to 4.2GHz @ 1.35V and core temps now stick at 70/71 degrees max after the loop temp has settled so I think. The first 30 minutes RB testing passes, but I'll have yet to see if I can pass the 4 hours test. But looking good so far.


Yeah - that looks like a tough cpu to OC with. The cache can generate a lot of heat. if core freq is more important to you than cache, lower cache feq to one that is stable at ~1.25V (like 4.0) and take the core back up to 4.5GHz or more. Might actually run cooler than 4.4/4.2.


----------



## dudebrah

Hi people,

I was wondering if anyone can help me out? I am running a 5820k in my rampage with the newest bios updated (0802). It is only showing that 3 cores are active?! I have tried multiple settings, enabling all cores, running optimized defaults, re-flashing bios, multiple bios versions, etc. It still only shows 3 cores in CPUID CPU Z, Aida64, Asus AI suite etc. Its probably something really simple, but I can't for the life of me figure it out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Thank you for your time kind folks.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - that looks like a tough cpu to OC with. The cache can generate a lot of heat. if core freq is more important to you than cache, lower cache feq to one that is stable at ~1.25V (like 4.0) and take the core back up to 4.5GHz or more. Might actually run cooler than 4.4/4.2.


Yeah may have to give that a try and see how much lowering the cache affects my temps. I think going to flat out 4.5 will be asking too much from the chip, but with BCLK tuning to get it at 4.444 may still work, I've had that for 15mins stable as well within reasonable volts (and memory still stable at 3232) but I was running into this same thermal envelope effect I was seeing @ 4.5GHz. I will play with a lower cache speed first







I'm just addicted to the AIDA64 memory benchmark numbers so I liked a high cache, but in practice it won't matter all that much I suppose if I set it to something like 40x, 41x.

P.S. At ASUS: I've always said the Foxconn Bloodrage was the best board I've ever had, but I have to say this R5E has got it beat







(I wasn't too fond of Asus boards during the n680i / n790i chipset days).


----------



## Praz

Hello

For overall performance cache tuning should be last with CPU first.


----------



## dudebrah

Well I fixed it. I had unparked 6 cores in Windows, so it was only allowing me 3 cores (plus 3 hyperthread). Just glad I got it straightened out.







:thumb:


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Bravo, MagicBox! I too was at "desktop apparently stable for any length of time in normal operations" at 14-14-15 but could not get MemTestPro error-free until straight 15s.
> Slow down, mainly... you've found frequencies for CPU, cache, and RAM where your rig is able to boot but not complete stability tests. Simple answer to that is you're running higher speed than your voltages can support. I can't tell you magically for sure whether it's core, cache, or RAM that is going unstable first or most. But you'll have to back off some or all of them. My advice is to drop all three about 20% then work on only one (cpu, then RAM, then cache last of all), playing the voltage vs. frequency game until you find what is truly stable. Aida is indeed a good test; try also Intel XTU and ASUS RealBench. And don't consider your RAM fully stable until you run it through MemTest Pro -- see other parts of these long running X99 and Haswell-E threads for more info and a good batch file that helps you start up multiple MemTest Pro instances at a time.
> 
> The other way out is to just increase voltages from here but you don't want to do that without extreme cooling since they are already pretty high voltages.


What over clocks are you guys able to get at from 5930k? Is 4.5 or 4.6 the highest anyone has went so far? And at what voltage? Just need a comparison....at what voltage are you guys using to get there.
Also whats the highest cache freq you guys end up with?

well after literally getting no sleep last night on the computer tinkering with timing and all kinds of craziness.............I GOT IT! Rock Solid and stable as hell......

Final Specs 5930k 4.5Ghz base clock at 1.284v
4.3ghz cache clock at 1.253v
Gskill 2666 CL15 kit at 3000mhz 15-15-15-38-T1 at 1.36v stable
CPU input voltage 1.91
VCCIO CPU 1.05v Voltage:1.1
AiDA64 final latency 52.3

Overclock.jpg 562k .jpg file


Overclock2.jpg 518k .jpg file


----------



## MagicBox

Hmm.. does VCC IO for the CPU actually really help for the OC or did you just up it a bit assuming it would help? Nevermind, figured out this is for OC'ing memory.


----------



## fr4nc3sco

sorry for my bad English, I have a problem in my best configure the platform with a 5960x as a reference test use realbench 2:41 2 hours up 16gb
the problem is that it seems to be walled in fact I can hold 4.3 4.3 1,26v with cache to 4GHz and ram to 3000 but to keep 4,4ghz I have to give more than 1.3V is there anything I can do to improve? the test fails but you restart the pc


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr4nc3sco*
> 
> sorry for my bad English, I have a problem in my best configure the platform with a 5960x as a reference test use realbench 2:41 2 hours up 16gb
> the problem is that it seems to be walled in fact I can hold 4.3 4.3 1,26v with cache to 4GHz and ram to 3000 but to keep 4,4ghz I have to give more than 1.3V is there anything I can do to improve? the test fails but you restart the pc


You may find it possible to achieve 4.4 GHz with less core voltage if you increase VCCIN instead. VCCIN otherwise called VIn or cpu input voltage. You may also find it helpful to reduce cache frequency a lot or increase cache voltage a small amount. It may also be useful to experiment with different VCCSA (system agent voltage).


----------



## MagicBox

Hmm quick question. I've read about this 'adaptive voltage' mode in various threads now, but I haven't been able to find any setting in the 0802 BIOS for this. What is the exact setting name corresponding with this? Call me stupid lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hmm quick question. I've read about this 'adaptive voltage' mode in various threads now, but I haven't been able to find any setting in the 0802 BIOS for this. What is the exact setting name corresponding with this? Call me stupid lol


you first need to disable full manual mode in voltage control, then the various options will show in the drop-down menus.


----------



## MagicBox

Ahh thank you, no wonder why I couldn't find it. The procedure was to first attempt to find CPU stability with settings on manual, and then set to adaptive mode, right?

I've also noticed that upping Vin really helped trying to get to that last bit of full stability. I had to up the LLC to level 8 though, to make the Vin setting stick well enough; AIDA showed a droop from 1.936 down to 1.88 under Prime95 (Blend) load! I now have it at 1.95V. Right now, I'm still running Prime for an hour straight, but now with a VID of 1.3000V (as opposed to 1.32500), 8 notches lower, and it's still going strong. P.S. this is for 4.4GHz.

Haswell really is a different beast compared to Nehalem lol.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

When people say "first achieve stability on Manual mode" they aren't usually referring to "Full Manual Mode". They just mean manually setting Vcore, at least, and potentially some of the other voltages (but it's often best to leave as many of them on auto as possible first and only alter them if it helps).

If you have any trouble making the jump from manual Vcore to adaptive, a couple of things to note: (1) adaptive will have no actual effect unless you're on the 100 strap because of the way its action is defined -- it only kicks in once your cpu passes the "stock" turbo multiplier, and on the 125 strap that happens all the way up at 4.5 GHz since 125 x 36 = 4500. On the 100 strap 100 x 36 = 3.6GHz so you get the goodness of adaptive voltage from 3.6 on up to whatever target frequency you are going for. (2) Some find it helpful to experiment with offset Vcore first just to get a feel for the difference between auto what their target overclock needs at the high end. (3) Using Ai Suite can help you visualize the effect of adaptive mode on a voltage-by-frequency graph, if you go into the TPU section of the program and look at the top left area.

More adaptive tips: you'll notice adaptive mode combines a small constant offset with a target voltage number which is what the VR will attempt to deliver at full load. The simplest way to use this mode is to have either "default" or 0.005v (the minimum) in the offset parameter and put your actual target voltage minus the offset (say, 1.295v or whatever) in the other field (which in this case would give a total of 1.3). Make sure the resulting total looks like what you expect. One reason some people use 0.005 instead of "default" in the offset part is because then it gives you the sum to compare to what you wanted. Anyway, many of us seem to get away with just setting it that way, kind of boring (since why do they even give us an offset if we barely use it, right?) but it works. Others, including me, seem to find it very helpful to transfer anywhere from 0.100v to 0.250v out of the OC part and into the offset part -- giving the same final sum, but a different way of reaching it which gives more voltage at lower loads. The main point of adaptive is that you get to run your cores as low-volted as possible under less than full load, but a small amount of offset above that ideal does seem to help some situations. Either that or I and some others are just chasing the wrong thing and we could have gotten the same results in some lower-power way.

You know, there's nothing wrong and everything right with VIn drooping down to whatever value it drops to as long as you pass whatever tests you're running. If you crash or error out, that's another matter, of course, but realize you can solve it either by upping LLC or upping core voltage or a little of each. The lower you can get your LLC the longer your CPU will last without noticeable degradation. Feel free to ignore this advice to the degree that you have monster cooling installed.


----------



## MagicBox

Thanks for sharing your experience, it'll give me an overall impression of the dials so to speak. The droop I found too severe, that's why I upped LLC to 8, but not further. The CPU is the only heat source in my waterloop, with a Feser 360 rad. I have an EK supreme full copper block and so far it keeps temps really low. Only with Prime testing I set all the fans to full blast lol. Oh yes, and I do use the 100 strap. It's what I get the most out of so far, and is the only way to get the G.Skills running beyond that wall I spoke of earlier.

I can see weeks of tuning this thing omg.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Ahh thank you, no wonder why I couldn't find it. The procedure was to first attempt to find CPU stability with settings on manual, and then set to adaptive mode, right?
> 
> I've also noticed that upping Vin really helped trying to get to that last bit of full stability. I had to up the LLC to level 8 though, to make the Vin setting stick well enough; AIDA showed a droop from 1.936 down to 1.88 under Prime95 (Blend) load! I now have it at 1.95V. Right now, I'm still running Prime for an hour straight, but now with a VID of 1.3000V (as opposed to 1.32500), 8 notches lower, and it's still going strong. P.S. this is for 4.4GHz.
> 
> Haswell really is a different beast compared to Nehalem lol.


So, when switching to adaptive vcore, just put 1-5mV in offset and then the rest in Turbo voltage, totaling to the vcore you needed in fixed mode. CAche can be a bit more tricky, and remember, adaptive cache voltage control is basically broke. Offset works, so does manual (of course). You can mix modes without a problem. I'd avoid auto input voltage (although many use it) - when overclocking it's good to control the key power rails. BUt, the Asus Auto settings are quite good too, just check that they are doing what you want for those that you can measure off the motherboard directly. IMO, the key values you need to focus on are vcore, cacheV, vDimm, input voltage, LLC, vDimm power % (set to 130%) and cpu power (set to 140%)... and of course ram timings! good luck!









and... lastly, cpuZ does not report vcore. It reports VID on haswell.


----------



## fr4nc3sco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> You may find it possible to achieve 4.4 GHz with less core voltage if you increase VCCIN instead. VCCIN otherwise called VIn or cpu input voltage. You may also find it helpful to reduce cache frequency a lot or increase cache voltage a small amount. It may also be useful to experiment with different VCCSA (system agent voltage).


advice on a basis of voltages for starting? I for now I only touched vcore voltage and VDIMM else is in the car and if possible, once you have found the stability I would use speedstep offset mode and if it needs to load the images of bios setting
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wboa2jeyw4...94536.BMP?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ppuomd61x9...94413.BMP?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2oufai27y...94440.BMP?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jp04za6l5k...94449.BMP?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ieisp02jv...94500.BMP?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5djfsfec4k...94520.BMP?dl=0


----------



## MagicBox

Hell yeah! It passed a good 8.5 hours of Prime Blend over night and everything was still running this morning. No visual artifacting in windows or anything, all prime threads still running and updating the screen. Finally it reached my stability criteria (8+ hours prime).

Like Praz said, I had taken the cache completely out of the equation now by setting it to x35 with Vcache on auto (1.193V from the sensor). I had it dialed down before, but that didn't seem to help. My conclusion is that it was Vin holding back stability, even when I had set Vcore to 1.325V. Oh! And I could lower Vdimm a notch more, down to 1.375.

This stable overnight run was with the following BIOS settings:

Vcore: 1.30000, Vin: 1.95, LLC: 8, Vdimm: 1.375, Vsa: 1.12500. All other voltages are on auto and read the defaults, i.e. 1.05 for Vccio etc.

Now I'm going to try to lower Vsa while using MemTest and find the lowest possible. Perhaps going to try to shave off a little more Vcore to see how low I can get that. But, we're getting somewhere! The settings as they are now will be saved to a bios profile under "44 Stable"









I can't wait to start playing with the memory again and focus on the tertiary timings. But first I need to map the lowest possible voltages for the CPU; then bring the cache back into the equation and go from there. But I think I got Vcore down pretty much now









This board is a real delight to play with!

Edit: As for CPU-Z, it shows the BIOS setting yes. Both AIDA and ASUS A.I. show the actual core voltages. However, that sensor's granularity is pretty coarse, it goes from 1.312 to 1.328 to 1.344 to 1.36. As it is now, it sits at 1.312 pretty much most of the time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Might be able to lower that cache voltage too. I only need 1.14v for 3.8


----------



## MagicBox

Will do that once I'll bring the cache back up, the 1.2V was auto assigned for the x35 Multi. Right now I'm back to RAM stability testing while lowering Vsa and Vdimm. I could set Vsa all the way back to the default 0.8V (pretty nice if you ask me) and now I'm testing a Vdimm of 1.365V

I also played a bit with the tertiary timings and that's fun, gives a nice boost and it seemed not to crash the running memtests. I put them back at what they were, I'll test these in isolation, but at least I got to see their effects for a brief time









Edit: OK, 0.8Vsa/1.365Vdimm errored out with just one error after 20 some minutes. I upped it back one notch to 1.370V and see how that goes, up to a 1.38V max as I know I had it stable at that before (though with a higher Vsa too). If it won't stable out up to 1.38V, I _know_ I must up Vsa. And then start Vdimm over from 1.365 again







LOL this is going to take a while.

Edit2: Final update on Vdimm: 1.370V was just that nudge that made it fully stable again







So I'm pleased to know I don't need any Vsa at all, and 1.370V being the base voltage to go from for further exploring the memory at a later time when I feel bold to try a higher memory OC









Well! On to the CPU cache now and finish off the whole of this current OC and mark it up as fully stable


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might be able to lower that cache voltage too. I only need 1.14v for 3.8


now i use 4.2ghz cache with 1.1v(offset 0.195)


----------



## MagicBox

I have cache now at 4.2 also, but at 1.20V it is unstable. 1.25V everything seems peachy and can run Prime95 with large in-place FFTs for at least an hour now, so that's looking good. The upcoming night I'll do another run on Blend and hopefully it'll go through all the way. If so, then I can declare this OC finalized and enable adaptive voltages









Too bad it's impossible to test / figure out whether the cache OC is at a point where the cache is still error-correcting. Obviously there's this buffer between flat out instability and operating without triggering ECC. Isn't there a tool out there that could catch cache ECC errors?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

As others pointed out, my speculation about cache problems could have been completely off.

Further self-correction: ack, wrong thread :|


----------



## MagicBox

Almost 2 hours of Prime large FFTs further hammering at the cache, things are still going strong







Temps at normal fan speeds are still sub 75C.

My conclusion is that it's definitely been a lack of Vin and too agressive LLC holding me back getting things stable. All of my targets have been met at (much) lower voltages, both for core and cache and sys agent.

I'm a happy camper =) Thanks all for your very helpful advice, and thanks to Asus for a great board! (Oh and Intel ofcourse for a monster chip).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> now i use 4.2ghz cache with 1.1v(offset 0.195)


First I've ever heard of that


----------



## petedread

I have my headphones plugged in front audio and HD front audio selected in SupremeFX. And mute rear output when headphones plugged in selected. I get lots of static noise through headphones. I had this problem the other day, I got rid of it by selecting mute rear output. But today the problem is back. I'm sure this is just a setting somewhere and not a board problem. Can any one help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> First I've ever heard of that


The cache on this chip is stable at 4.2 w/ 1.16V ( offset 0.265v, haven't really tried to lower it). It's the high end where it runs off the curve. 1.35V for 4.4 stable. That's ridiculous


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The cache on this chip is stable at 4.2 w/ 1.16V ( offset 0.265v, haven't really tried to lower it). It's the high end where it runs off the curve. 1.35V for 4.4 stable. That's ridiculous


my can run 4.5ghz with 1.28v







but after that, the voltage takes huge jumps for 4.6ghz, 4.7ghz


----------



## MagicBox

I've got a question for Raja if he's around? A question about DRAM termination voltage. Normally, this is set exactly halfway Vdimm.

But let's say, if the RAM is _almost_ stable at a given Vdimm, is it then possible to get it fully stable by offseting the termination voltage (either up or down), rather than just increasing Vdimm some more and have the termination voltages be halfway again?


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> I've got a question for Raja if he's around? A question about DRAM termination voltage. Normally, this is set exactly halfway Vdimm.
> 
> But let's say, if the RAM is _almost_ stable at a given Vdimm, is it then possible to get it fully stable by offseting the termination voltage (either up or down), rather than just increasing Vdimm some more and have the termination voltages be halfway again?


hay man so i posted back a few pages ago about being 100% stable so i said hay screw it im gonna goo all out a little more....

the issue im having is that once my computer gets to windows its stable 95% of the times but other times it wont even past the post sequence.....this is after i raised the cache a little bit more.........found the minimum volatage the cache needs to run stable and the vcore and my memory.......but im thing just like you my voltage input was holding me back.....is there anything i should be looking at that i missed?

puzzles me......literally wont post sometimes...


----------



## MagicBox

Try so with a higher Vin, though I wouldn't feed more than 1.95V especially if you set the LLC to level 7+. Other than that you're not stating any settings/voltages so I can't really tell anything useful.


----------



## axiumone

Any word on the EK monoblock for this board yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> my can run 4.5ghz with 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after that, the voltage takes huge jumps for 4.6ghz, 4.7ghz


well,







good for you.


----------



## Baasha

Guys... got a serious problem w/ this board.

I got a replacement board (new) since I was having some trouble w/ the first one.

Now, I can't seem to install a GPU in the first PCI-E slot!









The clip doesn't snap and the rear of the card is about 1mm above the frame (meaning it's not sitting all the way).

The other slots work fine and I looked to see if there was something blocking - nothing!

The card does hit the SATA cable on the other end but I don't think that's the issue - I removed it and tried and same thing - the GPU won't snap in!

This is w/ a GTX-980 Classified.

The first RVE I had was no issue with this - I was able to install the GPUs in any slot - especially PCI-E #1 and the clip would snap on.

Would really appreciate some help with this! I really DO NOT want to send this board back just to redo EVERYTHING!









HELP!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> I've got a question for Raja if he's around? A question about DRAM termination voltage. Normally, this is set exactly halfway Vdimm.
> 
> But let's say, if the RAM is _almost_ stable at a given Vdimm, is it then possible to get it fully stable by offseting the termination voltage (either up or down), rather than just increasing Vdimm some more and have the termination voltages be halfway again?


Hello

Try adjusting the settings and test. Moving VTTDR from default would be to overcome noise or jitter unique to the system under test.


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Try so with a higher Vin, though I wouldn't feed more than 1.95V especially if you set the LLC to level 7+. Other than that you're not stating any settings/voltages so I can't really tell anything useful.


here are my current settings i had to back off on the cache as for some reason tho it is stable in testing it wasnt booting randomly LLC is set to factory settings as well

not even sure where to find that option...



Overclock.jpg 562k .jpg file


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi fellow r5e owners

What is the best settings for sonic studio


----------



## cyberlando

okay think i installed this stupid Asus Driver CD like 15 times and this stupid driver issue is still here......anyone know exactly what ethernet driver this is that windows wont install???


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> okay think i installed this stupid Asus Driver CD like 15 times and this stupid driver issue is still here......anyone know exactly what ethernet driver this is that windows wont install???
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The onboard Intel LAN.


----------



## Baasha

COME ON !! SOMEBODY HELP!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> COME ON !! SOMEBODY HELP!


no one can really help you there without seeing pictures. if there is nothing block trying pushing a little bit harder, i know i had to use a bit of force to get my kingpins in


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys... got a serious problem w/ this board.
> 
> I got a replacement board (new) since I was having some trouble w/ the first one.
> 
> Now, I can't seem to install a GPU in the first PCI-E slot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clip doesn't snap and the rear of the card is about 1mm above the frame (meaning it's not sitting all the way).
> 
> The other slots work fine and I looked to see if there was something blocking - nothing!
> 
> The card does hit the SATA cable on the other end but I don't think that's the issue - I removed it and tried and same thing - the GPU won't snap in!
> 
> This is w/ a GTX-980 Classified.
> 
> The first RVE I had was no issue with this - I was able to install the GPUs in any slot - especially PCI-E #1 and the clip would snap on.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help with this! I really DO NOT want to send this board back just to redo EVERYTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!


Is there a chance that the clearance issue is with the back-panel end of the card pushing too hard against the back of the case or anything else at that end? In situations where that happens, it's rare but possible that the exact alignment of the motherboard on its standoffs is part of the problem.. The motherboard mounting does have a little bit of leeway in every direction usually, so where you lock it down is not an absolutely set location, it varies a tiny bit. Usually it wouldn't make this kind of difference but if the case is tight enough, maybe.

Another answer would be, with or without what I said in the previous paragraph, uninstall the whole system from your case and see if the video card will slot into the motherboard properly when the case is not involved and the whole thing is just up on a desk or other test surface. Obviously this would be the last resort before concluding that you have an actual manufacturing and clearance issue. That would be exceptionally rare.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> COME ON !! SOMEBODY HELP!


are all the motherboard standoffs all the way down?....... could be causing the card not to sit right


----------



## axiumone

Also... if you've tried the same card on two different motherboards, it could be that your card isn't assembled right. With my gtx 980's the tolerances from sata ports are about 1mm. Look at the way your card is assembled. Especially if you put it together yourself...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also... if you've tried the same card on two different motherboards, it could be that your card isn't assembled right. With my gtx 980's the tolerances from sata ports are about 1mm. Look at the way your card is assembled. Especially if you put it together yourself...


My 980s have a 0mm clearance. The cards scrape against the sata ports.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> no one can really help you there without seeing pictures. if there is nothing block trying pushing a little bit harder, i know i had to use a bit of force to get my kingpins in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Is there a chance that the clearance issue is with the back-panel end of the card pushing too hard against the back of the case or anything else at that end? In situations where that happens, it's rare but possible that the exact alignment of the motherboard on its standoffs is part of the problem.. The motherboard mounting does have a little bit of leeway in every direction usually, so where you lock it down is not an absolutely set location, it varies a tiny bit. Usually it wouldn't make this kind of difference but if the case is tight enough, maybe.
> 
> Another answer would be, with or without what I said in the previous paragraph, uninstall the whole system from your case and see if the video card will slot into the motherboard properly when the case is not involved and the whole thing is just up on a desk or other test surface. Obviously this would be the last resort before concluding that you have an actual manufacturing and clearance issue. That would be exceptionally rare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are all the motherboard standoffs all the way down?....... could be causing the card not to sit right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also... if you've tried the same card on two different motherboards, it could be that your card isn't assembled right. With my gtx 980's the tolerances from sata ports are about 1mm. Look at the way your card is assembled. Especially if you put it together yourself...


Thanks for the replies guys.

I was finally able to get the card in - the 2nd GPU went in without issue and the clip snapped on immediately! The first GPU just refused to get in there(?). Anyway, that GPU went into the 3rd slot without issue as well so all is well now. Really weird but I made sure the standoffs are secure and the board was aligned correctly.

Anyway, here she is in all her glory:


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also... if you've tried the same card on two different motherboards, it could be that your card isn't assembled right. With my gtx 980's the tolerances from sata ports are about 1mm. Look at the way your card is assembled. Especially if you put it together yourself...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> no one can really help you there without seeing pictures. if there is nothing block trying pushing a little bit harder, i know i had to use a bit of force to get my kingpins in
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Is there a chance that the clearance issue is with the back-panel end of the card pushing too hard against the back of the case or anything else at that end? In situations where that happens, it's rare but possible that the exact alignment of the motherboard on its standoffs is part of the problem.. The motherboard mounting does have a little bit of leeway in every direction usually, so where you lock it down is not an absolutely set location, it varies a tiny bit. Usually it wouldn't make this kind of difference but if the case is tight enough, maybe.
> 
> Another answer would be, with or without what I said in the previous paragraph, uninstall the whole system from your case and see if the video card will slot into the motherboard properly when the case is not involved and the whole thing is just up on a desk or other test surface. Obviously this would be the last resort before concluding that you have an actual manufacturing and clearance issue. That would be exceptionally rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are all the motherboard standoffs all the way down?....... could be causing the card not to sit right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Also... if you've tried the same card on two different motherboards, it could be that your card isn't assembled right. With my gtx 980's the tolerances from sata ports are about 1mm. Look at the way your card is assembled. Especially if you put it together yourself...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I was finally able to get the card in - the 2nd GPU went in without issue and the clip snapped on immediately! The first GPU just refused to get in there(?). Anyway, that GPU went into the 3rd slot without issue as well so all is well now. Really weird but I made sure the standoffs are secure and the board was aligned correctly.
> 
> Anyway, here she is in all her glory:
Click to expand...

Great to hear man. Sexy case u got there man CM cosmo I'm presuming ?

In later news back again and I think I'm getting closer to being stable at 4.5ghz at 3ghz ram with a 4.25ghz cache

The thing is I had to add about 1.16 of total system agent voltage.

Not sure wat you guys mean when you say +or- .25 or whatever cuz I'm not sure of the factory value


----------



## cyberlando

Is 1.16 alot of system agent voltage....?


----------



## Silent Scone

It is quite high but if you're sure you need that much it's fine.


----------



## cyberlando

Hmm I may try to back it down slowly.....tomorrow.... see how low I can make it.

What range should I aim for?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Is 1.16 alot of system agent voltage....?


4650HT 6c/12 G.SKILL 4x4 3000C15 [email protected] 3100C15 1T Stock Volts Using 1,23 SA

check this section bro
http://www.overclock.net/t/1526474/g-skill-ddr4-owners-club


----------



## Sem

Does SA voltage only help with ram frequency or timings too


----------



## MagicBox

It supposedly helps with frequency only. It's the IMC voltage.

But I'm reading mixed results, and when I add _my_ findings, I've come to conclude that System Agent Voltage is a minor setting and I doubt whether it's needed much at all for memory OC. Perhaps when you get anywhere above 3200. Why I think so?

I'm fully stable at 4400/4200/3200 (cpu/cache/mem) now, achieved this last night. In the process of finalizing RAM I had Vsa at the default 0.8V. Still, Prime Blend ran for 8.5 hours straight and still going strong this morning. In earlier tests, I preliminary concluded Vsa was a non-issue, but I upped it again when I finalized cache memory yesterday.

So, 4400/4200/3200 fully stable with 0.8Vsa.

A bigger impact is to lower the DRAM termination voltages, so when you double them up, the result is 50mV below Vdimm. This allowed me to run the memory stable @ 1.375V rather than 1.380V which previously was the minimum stable Vdimm I found.

Now I'm testing a Vdimm of 1.36V with Vdtr of 0.65V (default 0.68V for 1.36Vdimm). This is: 0.65x2 = 1.31V, which is the 50mV below Vdimm I spoke of. So far, MemTest is running happily. I'll let it run while I go to work and keep my fingers crossed for them to be running fine when I get home









I wonder why G.Skill is like "if it's not stable, throw Vsa at it", rather than tuning the CPU to DRAM interface itself.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> It supposedly helps with frequency only. It's the IMC voltage.
> 
> But I'm reading mixed results, and when I add _my_ findings, I've come to conclude that System Agent Voltage is a minor setting and I doubt whether it's needed much at all for memory OC. Perhaps when you get anywhere above 3200. Why I think so?
> 
> I'm fully stable at 4400/4200/3200 (cpu/cache/mem) now, achieved this last night. In the process of finalizing RAM I had Vsa at the default 0.8V. Still, Prime Blend ran for 8.5 hours straight and still going strong this morning. In earlier tests, I preliminary concluded Vsa was a non-issue, but I upped it again when I finalized cache memory yesterday.
> 
> So, 4400/4200/3200 fully stable with 0.8Vsa.
> 
> A bigger impact is to lower the DRAM termination voltages, so when you double them up, the result is 50mV below Vdimm. This allowed me to run the memory stable @ 1.375V rather than 1.380V which previously was the minimum stable Vdimm I found.
> 
> Now I'm testing a Vdimm of 1.36V with Vdtr of 0.65V (default 0.68V for 1.36Vdimm). This is: 0.65x2 = 1.31V, which is the 50mV below Vdimm I spoke of. So far, MemTest is running happily. I'll let it run while I go to work and keep my fingers crossed for them to be running fine when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why G.Skill is like "if it's not stable, throw Vsa at it", rather than tuning the CPU to DRAM interface itself.


MagicBox

It's not that SA will save your life, because its the IMC quality of your CPU will decide. There are NO rules on this, and it's silly if i say so. You can be stable just tuning VCORE and VDIMM, or, you can be stable adding SA to the ecuation; or you won't get anywhere and get crazy because you got a bad chip. And also you can grab a bad batch of MEM....

My experience is that adding SA helps from a certain point, not till a certain point so figure...

It all depends on your CPU and MEM Kit and don't forget to add the mobo







not a batch equal to the other

I passed 9 hours of prime and fail a game in 3 mins...Prime is old for this new systems, punishing 9 hours or linx is nonsense...if your combo is stable you will notice at first start , you can hyperpi 32, you can memtest, then just GAME.

Regards








Sergio


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Does SA voltage only help with ram frequency or timings too


Both - timings and frequency are intrinsically related. If the memory controller is struggling to pass the amount of data being shifted over the bus or there are other issues, tuning SA voltage can help stabilize in some scenarios.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Both - timings and frequency are intrinsically related. If the memory controller is struggling to pass the amount of data being shifted over the bus or there are other issues, tuning SA voltage can help stabilize in some scenarios.


I mentioned just frequency, assuming timings were already set to satisfy frequency requirements (i.e. loose enough). Was that wrong?

@andressergio: I test mem while playing Dragon Age Inquisition while having like 10 instances of MemTest open. A very good way to test for instability







Prime95 is still a very good way to test however. Generally you want graphics out of the equation though, when you're testing CPU / cache / memory in the first place. P.S. you may look into Custom settings for Prime95, it's not only useful for hammering CPU cores only.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> I mentioned just frequency, assuming timings were already set to satisfy frequency requirements (i.e. loose enough). Was that wrong?
> 
> @The other guy: I test mem while playing Dragon Age Inquisition while having like 10 instances of MemTest open. A very good way to test for instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 is still a very good way to test however.


The reply was for Sem who asked the question in the first instance. That's why I quoted him in my post.









Either way, what was said stands for SA - timings and frequency related.


----------



## Kartoff

This mobo is UNIQUE







Never had ROG mobo before and now i am so happy








Verry easy to OC and has everything you need !

Now i am stuck on 4,5 Ghz CPU and Cache along with 3200 RAM... It is hard to go up above that and maybe my CPU is not so good


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> A bigger impact is to lower the DRAM termination voltages, so when you double them up, the result is 50mV below Vdimm. This allowed me to run the memory stable @ 1.375V rather than 1.380V which previously was the minimum stable Vdimm I found.


Hello

There is no set rule for adjusting the termination voltages. With most configurations the default settings will be the best. When reaching the edge of what the system is capable of moving one direction or the other from default may help with any induced jitter or noise of the associated circuit. Adjusting termination voltage requires a testing methodology that is repeatable for errors as without the proper test equipment this is a best guess situation.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no set rule for adjusting the termination voltages. With most configurations the default settings will be the best. When reaching the edge of what the system is capable of moving one direction or the other from default may help with any induced jitter or noise of the associated circuit. Adjusting termination voltage requires a testing methodology that is repeatable for errors as without the proper test equipment this is a best guess situation.


Hi Praz, thanks for your info. I'm testing this (Vdimm/Vttddr) in isolation with long duration memorytesting and found there to be a clear correlation. I now have the dimms stable at 1.36V at the very same settings, contrary to the 1.38 I needed in the beginning.

When I was first finding dram limits for 15-15-16-40-1T @ 3200, with CPU / Cache at defaults, 1.38V was the lowest I could have and make it through 4 hours of memory testing. (WAY more than the 400% coverage as adviced on the Asus website of the memtester).

Now, with the same conditions, though a lower Vttddr, I got as low as 1.36V, through a full 8-hour workday. And I'm still not done, as I will use tomorrow's work day to test 1.35V. The reason I am adjusting Vttddr downwards, is because the ground-level ringing is much less than the high-side ringing.

The kit is G.Skill 16GB (4x4), 15-15-15-35-2T 3000MHz @ 1.35.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd be interested to see if you could replicate this once both core and uncore are overclocked


----------



## MagicBox

We'll see later.. Got back home and all 14 instances got over 5000% coverage with 1.36Vdimm. I've stopped them and am now testing 1.35V with an associated Vttddr, lower by the ratio I determined for myself. All instances have passed 100% now; will see how it holds up







Mind you, before I couldn't even have Vdimm below 1.37 without error'ing out in the first 200% with whole series of errors. I'm trying to find the lowest possible Vdimm right now. Then I'll throw CPU/Cache back into the mix.

Ringing..

Edit: 200% coverage reached
Edit: 710% all but one error, stopped at 310%.

Looks like I found some instability. Going to tweak a little to see if I can get the error away while keeping Vdimm.


----------



## Silent Scone

Are you not more comfortable loading up all threads


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Ringing..


Hello

This is from a writeup I did a few years ago. Might be a bit more informative than just a scope screenshot.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hi Praz, thanks for your info. I'm testing this (Vdimm/Vttddr) in isolation with long duration memorytesting and found there to be a clear correlation. I now have the dimms stable at 1.36V at the very same settings, contrary to the 1.38 I needed in the beginning.
> 
> When I was first finding dram limits for 15-15-16-40-1T @ 3200, with CPU / Cache at defaults, 1.38V was the lowest I could have and make it through 4 hours of memory testing. (WAY more than the 400% coverage as adviced on the Asus website of the memtester).
> 
> Now, with the same conditions, though a lower Vttddr, I got as low as 1.36V, through a full 8-hour workday. And I'm still not done, as I will use tomorrow's work day to test 1.35V. The reason I am adjusting Vttddr downwards, is because the ground-level ringing is much less than the high-side ringing.
> 
> The kit is G.Skill 16GB (4x4), 15-15-15-35-2T 3000MHz @ 1.35.


You apply what vttddr with vdimm of 1.36v?

Thanks


----------



## MagicBox

0.66250V for 1.36V

Testing with 1.35V got me an error







I'm currently trying to get it away by lowering Vttdr slightly more. If I can't get it away, I'll have to settle for 1.36V which is more than fine I think. I'm already glad I can run the dimms at 3200.


----------



## tistou77

Thanks









I always saw that should be half the vdimm for vttddr
Vdimm: 1.35v, Vttddr: 0.675, for example


----------



## devilhead

got today some stuff for rampage:

and here is close to my old rampage 4 extreme block (a bit dirt from red pastel) :


----------



## jacknhut

I have a very strange issue with my Rampage V Extreme. Every time I start the computer from a cold boot (ie turned off PSU and turn on again), I got a CPU Overvoltage error and upon entering bios, I see the mainboard gives my 5820k 1.65V despite vcore setting to 1.25V. This happens every once in a while, but about 3 out of 7 cold boots I got this issue

The voltage varied from 1.65V to 1.75V and almost all the time after every cold boot the mainboard automatically switch bios. If its Bios 1 then after a cold boot it switched to bios 2 and vice versa.

Other issues including a WHEA uncrrectable error while system is idling, this happened randomly sometimes once every couple days sometimes couple times a day.

I disabled C states, turned off power saving features etc and the system passed all stress test for overclocking for hours.

I'm beginning to think the mainboard is having some kind of issue here. Anyone can help?

i7 5820k
Asus Rampage V Extreme Bios 0802
Kingston DDR4 3000 Mhz @ 2133 Mhz 1.2V
PC Power and Cooling Mk3 Silencer 1200W Platinum
Geforce GTX Titan x 3 SLI
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB x 2 Raid 0
Seagate 2TB x 2


----------



## MerkageTurk

^Had the same issue with my first boxed i got from amazon, chat eith amazon and a new one was sent next day. New board working great


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> ^Had the same issue with my first boxed i got from amazon, chat eith amazon and a new one was sent next day. New board working great


Strange I got the mainboard from Amazon too. I'm wondering If I got the same batch


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Snagged one for 350. Open box supposedly
No processor for a week do i hope its not broke

it showed up sorta banged up but no replacments just refunds, pcb looks good socket looks good. just some of the excess on the back is a lil bent and the HS is a lil scratched


----------



## szeged

0802 still the latest bios?


----------



## ozzy1925

for me it takes almost 10 sec for my screen to show up.Is this normal. ?i have bios 0802 and didnt tuch any bios setting


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> I have a very strange issue with my Rampage V Extreme. Every time I start the computer from a cold boot (ie turned off PSU and turn on again), I got a CPU Overvoltage error and upon entering bios, I see the mainboard gives my 5820k 1.65V despite vcore setting to 1.25V. This happens every once in a while, but about 3 out of 7 cold boots I got this issue
> 
> The voltage varied from 1.65V to 1.75V and almost all the time after every cold boot the mainboard automatically switch bios. If its Bios 1 then after a cold boot it switched to bios 2 and vice versa.
> 
> Other issues including a WHEA uncrrectable error while system is idling, this happened randomly sometimes once every couple days sometimes couple times a day.
> 
> I disabled C states, turned off power saving features etc and the system passed all stress test for overclocking for hours.
> 
> I'm beginning to think the mainboard is having some kind of issue here. Anyone can help?
> 
> i7 5820k
> Asus Rampage V Extreme Bios 0802
> Kingston DDR4 3000 Mhz @ 2133 Mhz 1.2V
> PC Power and Cooling Mk3 Silencer 1200W Platinum
> Geforce GTX Titan x 3 SLI
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB x 2 Raid 0
> Seagate 2TB x 2


Hi, someone else had this issue, not sure if it turned out to be a red herring but they had a bad / corrupted ROM chip and the board was replaced.


----------



## [email protected]

These kind of weird anomalies can also be caused if there is power leaking into the board from an external device. Culprits in those scenarios are cheap DP cables with pin 20 connected which causes 3.3V to leak from a monitor through the GPU and into the board. All 3.3V powered devices then receive power when they should not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> These kind of weird anomalies can also be caused if there is power leaking into the board from an external device. Culprits in those scenarios are cheap DP cables with pin 20 connected which causes 3.3V to leak from a monitor through the GPU and into the board. All 3.3V powered devices then receive power when they should not.


What are the ones that come with the ROG Swift like... I've not checked the part number


----------



## [email protected]

Those would obviously be spec compliant. Its the aftermarket "el cheapo" ones that people buy to save money over more trustworthy brands that have this issue. Ebay is a nasty source of such things.


----------



## Silent Scone

You'd like to think, I'm sure the ROG one is fine given the panel spec, but some of the ones shipping with the cheaper 4K TN panels aren't fit for purpose either. I'm still not convinced that's not a bandwidth issue though but that's a conversation for another time


----------



## [email protected]

I was wondering what that cheap poke was about when I was referring to pin 20 being connected.









Usually its the guys with 1+ GPUs running multiple monitors that add their own cables encountering this. I've not had a single case with a vendor supplied cable yet.

Here is one nasty case we dealt with related to this: http://th10.roadczar.com/ he went through a few boards before we tracked it down.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've not had an issue with the ROG or the cable supplied, was just asking out of curiosity







.

Yet also I just had a lot of grief with 4K TN panels in general, just don't think they or the drivers are solid yet, or at least they weren't a few months back. The one that ships with the Sammy panel, Accell one of some description, seemed to net the best results


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah I suspect drivers on the high refresh rate stuff - plus overvolted GPUs as well in some cases. Check out Roadzcar's blog I linked above for his case story. I dealt with that case - it was a real haystack hunt until we fund out his cables were to blame.

Some powered USB hubs (includes monitors with hubs and some printers) are also non-compliant with USB spec and leak 5V on their input. This can also cause issues.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> for me it takes almost 10 sec for my screen to show up.Is this normal. ?i have bios 0802 and didnt tuch any bios setting


Memory timings or usb related...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah I suspect drivers on the high refresh rate stuff - plus overvolted GPUs as well in some cases. Check out Roadzcar's blog I linked above for his case story. I dealt with that case - it was a real haystack hunt until we fund out his cables were to blame.
> 
> Some powered USB hubs (includes monitors with hubs and some printers) are also non-compliant with USB spec and leak 5V on their input. This can also cause issues.


Poor guy. Suppose some people have to stumble across these problems lol. That's the last thing you'd check. Well, clearly it was


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Memory timings or usb related...


i have g.skill 3200 16-16-16-35 .I havent change any setting and i see the ram speed as 2133mhz .


----------



## jacknhut

I use the display port cabled that came with the LG 31MU97 monitor so I doubt its the cable that caused the issue. Now my computer refused to boot even into bios after I run Asus 5 way optimization. After clicking Asus 5 way optimization, I followed the prompt and clicked on start, then it asked me to restart the computer and then after that I got a Qcode 79.

I tried reset CMOS, safeboot, and even pressing on bios switch and turn off PSU switch and turn on again but the mainboard stops at Qcode 79 everytime.

I'm RMAing this mainboard back to Amazon along with the CPU since I'm almost certain the CPU is already degraded after all those times that the computer booted into bios with 1.65V - 1.75V.

I got a new mainboard coming to me tomorrow thx to Amazon Prime shipping, they actually overnight it to me. Hopefully issues are fixed with the new mainboard and CPU.


----------



## [email protected]

You can always try unplugging the DP cable after clearing CMOS just to make sure. Also remove all the devices you can from the board and POST up with a bare minimum of components. Id go down to one memory module and limited storage. All extra USB devices etc unplugged including any hubs.

As a word of advice, never try to overclock a machine that isn't working correctly at stock frequencies.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I would also try a different power supply. I have a PC Power & Cooling MK III Silencer. When I used it with the R4E it caused the the 79 Q-Code on bootup.


----------



## shampoo911

just got my mobo... a couple of days ago... and i have to wait till next year to buy a 5930k and a pair of nice ram sticks


----------



## shampoo911

this are the new toys... up until now... still missing a 5930k and some nice Ripjaws 4


----------



## Mikan02

Finally got new PSU back, so can do some more stability testing again^^
Also got 2 more 290X Matrix Platinum cards, just need waterblocks
and so on so I can actually use them.









Thought I post this, cause some of the other posts about DP cables








[email protected] proof DP cables for AMD cards with weak signal,
part of a post I made on AMD forums.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very Cheap High Quality Cable:
(confirmed working @2160p 60Hz by another AMD user)
*Accell UltraAV DisplayPort to DisplayPort Version 1.2 Cable.*

Expensive Very High Quality Cable:
(8 feet version works great @2160p 60Hz on my system^^)
*Monster Cable Digital Life High Performance Displayport Cable*


Many new monitors that have DP port also have a HDMI port,
would be an optional way to test if DP cable causes issues I guess^^


----------



## ALT F4

I need some help! I just received a brand new pair of headphones.

SupremeFX only selects an impedence when using the front audio ports on my case and not directly into the green plug on the sound card. Is there a way to fix this?

Edit - Does this mean the front input uses the software to set the amplification level while the back input uses the highest regardless? I ordered a separate desktop amp but I really wanted to get this supremefx set up properly to enjoy these headphones


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I need some help! I just received a brand new pair of headphones.
> 
> SupremeFX only selects an impedence when using the front audio ports on my case and not directly into the green plug on the sound card. Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Edit - Does this mean the front input uses the software to set the amplification level while the back input uses the highest regardless? I ordered a separate desktop amp but I really wanted to get this supremefx set up properly to enjoy these headphones


Hello

The motherboard manual states front headphone jack for Sonic SenseAmp.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The motherboard manual states front headphone jack for Sonic SenseAmp.


Thanks Praz.
What about the amp levels? Will I be stuck having to use the front audio panel to set the Extreme level to actually power my headphones?
The good thing is I have an external amp coming, but I am wondering why the senseamp only works with front input and not the back.


----------



## Tych-0

How useful is everybody finding the OC panel? I'm building my rig now and installing it or not installing it are going to impact how my rads and tube will flow. It looks pretty decent installed, but it makes life a little difficult on install and forces me to route things in slightly less appealing way. If it's a useful tool I'll work it out, if it's nothing special I'll leave it in the box or connect it when needed.

Cheers


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> How useful is everybody finding the OC panel? I'm building my rig now and installing it or not installing it are going to impact how my rads and tube will flow. It looks pretty decent installed, but it makes life a little difficult on install and forces me to route things in slightly less appealing way. If it's a useful tool I'll work it out, if it's nothing special I'll leave it in the box or connect it when needed.
> 
> Cheers


Nothing special in my opinion. Great for LN2 I'd imagine.


----------



## cyberlando

so most of you guys arent running your OC panel in the Drive bay ?

how many of you guys use it EVER?

does it just sit in the box and rot? because i realize it does nothing mounting in the drive bay other than show temps and looks slightly cool.........i dont understand why ASUS would Send it with such a Uselessly short cable...lol


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i have g.skill 3200 16-16-16-35 .I havent change any setting and i see the ram speed as 2133mhz .


And cache frequency???

If you overclocked it, could be less voltage than needed, too...


----------



## Gunslinger.

OC panel is a must have for LN2 benching, not so much for a 24/7 build.

It is kind of neat to see when mounted in a drive bay, but if the cable is causing you issues I'd definitely not use it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> OC panel is a must have for LN2 benching, not so much for a 24/7 build.
> 
> It is kind of neat to see when mounted in a drive bay, but if the cable is causing you issues I'd definitely not use it.


This exactly.

24/7 build I wouldn't use it.

Ln2 benching i can't live without it.


----------



## AdamK47

It would have been nice if Asus released a cheaper version of the Rampage V Extreme without the OC panel.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol why I got a cheaper version of a RVE with the OC panel, its called open box sale -350$

sorry, if you just want to save some money sell the OC tool they are worth like 75USD used I think
I'd offer to buy it off you if I didn't just finally get one with the RVE


----------



## remmer29

Who have this kit
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2666c15q-16grr
What have you done to make it work on 3000Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol why I got a cheaper version of a RVE with the OC panel, its called open box sale -350$
> sorry, if you just want to save some money sell the OC tool they are worth like 75USD used I think
> I'd offer to buy it off you if I didn't just finally get one with the RVE


But when you will sell it, you will do that cheeper for 75$ therefore 75-75 = 0


----------



## AdamK47

Oh, it will be sold... with the motherboard when it comes time to upgrade again.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> It would have been nice if Asus released a cheaper version of the Rampage V Extreme without the OC panel.


We might of been able to save $25


----------



## lilchronic

would be nice if they released a Rampage V Gene.


----------



## muhd86

wanted to ask are the current batch of ramapge v extreme at amazon ok ... a couple of weeks back they had this message on there side that there is some thign wrong with there batch of rampage v extreme - has any one else recently bought a rampage v extreme from them .


----------



## BURNSL

Please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> wanted to ask are the current batch of ramapge v extreme at amazon ok ... a couple of weeks back they had this message on there side that there is some thign wrong with there batch of rampage v extreme - has any one else recently bought a rampage v extreme from them .


Please expand on this with more detail if you can.

I purchased a board last week and have instability issues with it randomly.
BSODs, and other random halts and STOP events, both in and out of Windows 7 x64, and the BIOS setup screen too.

I am using a water cooler and default values in bios when this is happening.

Is this similar?

Let us know more please.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I had all them issues is well from amazon, until a replacement was made next day, and not a single issue


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Any way to tell batch numbers to see if this one i got from newegg is safe?


----------



## Kartoff

OC Panel is a nice extra... This is my first mobo with such thing... I leave it on the table next to monitor for everyday usage... Most of the time i use it just to watch POST codes...


----------



## MagicBox

I've put the OC panel in the drive bay. A nice CPU temp monitor. An LCD showing stuff in a drivebay always looks cool


----------



## Mikan02

Anyone know what missing "parts/drivers" Intel XTU adds and if it is really needed.?
Installed XTU yesterday, and started to get frequent RSOD while playing Dragon Age Inq.
First time Ive seen an RSOD








Uninstalled XTU a bit later and have not seen any since








Already made a report to AMD,^^


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm keep an eye on the Rampage V Extreme but I think I'm fooling myself. My Asus Gene VI and a Devils Canyon CPU perform so good it's hard to *want* to spend so much more on the X99 platform.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> I'm keep an eye on the Rampage V Extreme but I think I'm fooling myself. My Asus Gene VI and a Devils Canyon CPU perform so good it's hard to *want* to spend so much more on the X99 platform.


It's worth it as a workstation especially you create content. It's just an overall productivity beast for any multi threaded application. If it's for gaming then it's a waste of money instead of a performance increase.


----------



## BURNSL

So here is the thing with the R5E board that I have...
I have spent hours on it since i posted, loading and re-loading Windows7 64bit.

The crashes and random halts went away with the latest bios.

ASUS theorized that the RAM I have (Crucial Ballistix 16GB kit x2) was somehow having speed issues.
Couple that with the Intel RAID I had set to Cache writes, it was clobbering the file system and that too was causing no end of buggery.

I was, in fact several BIOS revisions behind with this board. (Unusual for a new board)

the last two BIOS updates had SIGNIFICANT corrections in them and EITHER of the issues the fixed could have lead to SERIOUS instability with timings, etc.

*Latest Update*
Description VBIOS update for R9290-DC2OC-4GD5
Modified parameter reading errors

*Previous Update*
Description VBIOS update for R9290-DC2OC-4GD5
Performance improvement for R9290-DC2OC-4GD5

So now im baking the hell outta this thing and it's seriously heating the room.
No failures yet, 10 hours so far.

Running 100% CPU - all cores (Corsair water cooled TEMP holding @ 52c)
31.5GB RAM in use
4 240GB SSD's in RAID 5 at max I/O
ASUS R9 280 video running 3D MARK repeatedly.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> It's worth it as a workstation especially you create content. It's just an overall productivity beast for any multi threaded application. If it's for gaming then it's a waste of money instead of a performance increase.


If it's just for gaming, it would probably be a performance _decrease_, considering single threaded performance and the lower overclock on average.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If it's just for gaming, it would probably be a performance _decrease_, considering single threaded performance and the lower overclock on average.


Indeed, that is why I said it would be a waste of money instead of a performance increase


----------



## broncogr

UEFI 0901 is out.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
Changelog
Fix the issue that the card installed on PCIE_X4_1 may be not detected if ASM106SE controller is disabled in BIOS


----------



## MagicBox

Is that the only change or are there more changes?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

The only way I'm flashing a different bios, is if Intel/Asus finally fixes adaptive cache. Otherwise, build 802 is perfectly stable.


----------



## tistou77

Still not fixed the Adaptive Mode for the CPU Cache....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The only way I'm flashing a different bios, is if Intel/Asus finally *fixes adaptive cache*. Otherwise, build 802 is perfectly stable.


^^ this !


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNSL*
> 
> Please
> Please expand on this with more detail if you can.
> 
> I purchased a board last week and have instability issues with it randomly.
> BSODs, and other random halts and STOP events, both in and out of Windows 7 x64, and the BIOS setup screen too.
> 
> I am using a water cooler and default values in bios when this is happening.
> 
> Is this similar?
> 
> Let us know more please.


about a week or 2 before amazon had posted that there was some thing wrong with the mother boards they had and they were looking in to it ....now they have removed the statement and our selling again . wanted to know are the issues resolved with them coz i just ordered a rampage v extreme from amazon

as i am in another country far away the only way for me to check the board is when it physcially reaches me which will take some time

are there any specfic batch no which were problmatic or are the issues resolved with latest bios


----------



## BURNSL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> are there any specfic batch no which were problmatic or are the issues resolved with latest bios


I don't have a good answer for you.

My suggestion to you is this:

Build the system on the bench. Do not put it in the case just get it up and running with your processor and RAM and a drive.

Load some sort of burn in or memory/CPU stress test and let it run.

See if you get crashes or lock ups.

Then, flash the latest bios on the motherboard and test it again.

I know it sounds like a waste of time to not just cut to the point where you flash the bios and move on. However, you will never know if you had the problem and fixed it, or if the problem is still waiting to appear.

I got great peace of mind by knowing I had a problem and fixed it, rather than worrying that I still might have a chance of experiencing it


----------



## Neo Zuko

Yea it's for mostly gaming, podcasting creation, YouTube creation, 2D art, general PC and PC media use. In the future I may look into website creation and hobby animation. But I mostly wanted the fluxless soldering of the X99 socket CPUs. That's the real incentive for me. But I would be better off I think putting that money elsewhere for now. I would want the 6 Core anyway, which combined with the RVE and RAM its a $1500 or so upgrade that really does nothing but get me a bigger Mobo and fluxless solder.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> UEFI 0901 is out.
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> Changelog
> Fix the issue that the card installed on PCIE_X4_1 may be not detected if ASM106SE controller is disabled in BIOS


Thank you, what 080x should have been^^


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> And cache frequency???
> 
> If you overclocked it, could be less voltage than needed, too...


sorry for the late reply i didnt touch any of these settings.
Also sometimes i lost connection between my motherboard and usb keyboard+ mouse for 2-3 secs .What would be the problem ?I use the 2 black slots.


----------



## petedread

I'm having some real trouble with this kingston hyperX predator. XMP 3000mhz works with 1.020 SA. So far no tweaking of the timings or OC'ing the frequency will work. I'm at 1.5v Dram with 3000mhz, 15,15,15,35 2T (default 15,16,16,37, 2T) crash 2 minutes into Aida64.

Wanted to get the Gskill 3000mhz kit but all UK stores put up the prices once they realised how good it is.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Try running 32m superpi to make sure its ram causing issues
if it is ram try uppin sa if that doesnt help up vccin

Otherwise you could try starting out with just 2 sticks to see if its the imc thats the issue


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> I'm having some real trouble with this kingston hyperX predator. XMP 3000mhz works with 1.020 SA. So far no tweaking of the timings or OC'ing the frequency will work. I'm at 1.5v Dram with 3000mhz, 15,15,15,35 2T (default 15,16,16,37, 2T) crash 2 minutes into Aida64.
> 
> Wanted to get the Gskill 3000mhz kit but all UK stores put up the prices once they realised how good it is.


I have the same kit running at 3000Mhz CL14-14-14-35-1-tRP8 1.395v. It is a very nice kit so i doubt that that is the problem if none of the sticks are defective. You can also try to up the cache voltage a bit which may also need tuning at higher ram speeds.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> I'm having some real trouble with this kingston hyperX predator. XMP 3000mhz works with 1.020 SA. So far no tweaking of the timings or OC'ing the frequency will work. I'm at 1.5v Dram with 3000mhz, 15,15,15,35 2T (default 15,16,16,37, 2T) crash 2 minutes into Aida64.
> 
> Wanted to get the Gskill 3000mhz kit but all UK stores put up the prices once they realised how good it is.


I've used this kit. No single kit will be the same though. Try these. This is with 1.39v DRAM


----------



## kamyk155

New BIOS new problems. After flashing to 0901 again mega problems with stability.
Before - small oc to 4.0GHz with LLC 7 and 1,215V was totally stable in all benchmarks, games and stability tersters.
Now - new bios + one more HDD (WD Green 6TB) = totally unstable (I check HDD - no problems).
I get a BSOD when windows 8.1 64bit is loading ---- *machine check exception*.
Nothing help. I try give more voltage, raising other voltages, download most newer drivers for mobo/gpu/audio.
I test my RAM in 2133 and XMP2 3000MHz with new memtest - ram is ok.
I try 40x100 with memory 2133/3000 and 32x125. Even try XMP1 2800MHz - still BSOD.
If I enter windows after few BSOD (F1 to bios , save and exit) I can stress with all programs - no problem with 4.0GHz. Turning off computer - windows loading - BSOD again.
Now I set all totally AUTO and XMP 3000ram - its now 3,5GHz for CPU - all stable (no voltage and LLC change). Change again to 4.0GHz - BSOD when loading W8.1.
I spent lot of money for my dream computer and it is worst I ever have.
Sorry for my English.......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> New BIOS new problems. After flashing to 0901 again mega problems with stability.
> Before - small oc to 4.0GHz with LLC 7 and 1,215V was totally stable in all benchmarks, games and stability tersters.
> Now - new bios + one more HDD (WD Green 6TB) = totally unstable (I check HDD - no problems).
> I get a BSOD when windows 8.1 64bit is loading ---- *machine check exception*.
> Nothing help. I try give more voltage, raising other voltages, download most newer drivers for mobo/gpu/audio.
> I test my RAM in 2133 and XMP2 3000MHz with new memtest - ram is ok.
> I try 40x100 with memory 2133/3000 and 32x125. Even try XMP1 2800MHz - still BSOD.
> If I enter windows after few BSOD (F1 to bios , save and exit) I can stress with all programs - no problem with 4.0GHz. Turning off computer - windows loading - BSOD again.
> Now I set all totally AUTO and XMP 3000ram - its now 3,5GHz for CPU - all stable (no voltage and LLC change). Change again to 4.0GHz - BSOD when loading W8.1.
> I spent lot of money for my dream computer and it is worst I ever have.
> Sorry for my English.......


MCE is basically a logic error where a procedure call cannot match checksums. Usually a 124 bsod will follow. Is that what you get as a bsod?

whaen you flashed to 901, did you also reload all chipset drivers (from the same bios package?)


----------



## kamyk155

I have windows 8.1 and he only write - machine check exception. Then - collecting data and do not turn off computer message - but he is totally freeze at 0%.
After flashing I enter bios and set the same bios config like before - 32x125, LLC7, 1,215V. I read about this BSOD in gogle and people say its hardware problem. Then I try reinstal Intel Chipset Drivers (the same version), Intel MEI (new), Intel Rapid (the same), Realtek Audio (new).
I try reset bios, flash bios 1 to 2 (to be the same), load optimized. BSOD is always the same. I raise Vcore to 1,25V, XMP1, XMP2, JEDEC2133, manual memory config, Vmem to 1,365 from 1,35V, and other voltages up. Still BSOD.....
Now only work like I say - CPU totally AUTO, all Voltages AUTO, LLC AUTO and XMP2 3000MHz for memory (but XMP memory 3000MHz OC CPU to 3,5GHz). Voltage in windows CPU-Z is 1,150V.


----------



## kamyk155

I read few minutes ago about a guy who had problem like me. He solve it reinstaling windows so I try a similar method - restore system from my restore poing from two months ago. After finish restoring my computer show another super BSOD when windows try to start - *critical proces died*........ Then I try to repair "that repair"....... succesfull. I think I need to find some time to fresh reinstall windows.
Maybe this new bios damaged windows registry ? Or maybe it is not the fault of the system at all ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I have windows 8.1 and he only write - machine check exception. Then - collecting data and do not turn off computer message - but he is totally freeze at 0%.
> After flashing I enter bios and set the same bios config like before - 32x125, LLC7, 1,215V. I read about this BSOD in gogle and people say its hardware problem. Then I try reinstal Intel Chipset Drivers (the same version), Intel MEI (new), Intel Rapid (the same), Realtek Audio (new).
> I try reset bios, flash bios 1 to 2 (to be the same), load optimized. BSOD is always the same. I raise Vcore to 1,25V, XMP1, XMP2, JEDEC2133, manual memory config, Vmem to 1,365 from 1,35V, and other voltages up. Still BSOD.....
> Now only work like I say - CPU totally AUTO, all Voltages AUTO, LLC AUTO and XMP2 3000MHz for memory (but XMP memory 3000MHz OC CPU to 3,5GHz). Voltage in windows CPU-Z is 1,150V.


Hello

No issues here with 0901. Clear the UEFI. Prepare 0901 and a USB stick for use with USB BIOS Flashback as instructed in the motherboard's manual. Flash the UEFI and retest. If issues still remain flash back to a version you were happy with.


----------



## kamyk155

PRAZ - I always do like that. Clear bios to optimal settings - then I use Asus Bios Renamer and flashback usb method.


----------



## iPEN

Hi guys,

I get this error when trying to install the Asmedia USB 3 controller:



It is a new installations of Windows 8.1 with a RVE and a 5930K.

I have tested all the USB ports of my PC, and all of them but two work fine. The nonworkin ones are those near the Ethernet connector.

Any suggestion? Is my mother board broken?

Thank you

PS: The Asmedia controller is enabled in BIOS.


----------



## petedread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Try running 32m superpi to make sure its ram causing issues
> if it is ram try uppin sa if that doesnt help up vccin
> 
> Otherwise you could try starting out with just 2 sticks to see if its the imc thats the issue


Thanks, will try this. It will be interesting to see what happens with two sticks. I have ran superPI a few times. SuperPI/mod1.5 XS, is this right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> I have the same kit running at 3000Mhz CL14-14-14-35-1-tRP8 1.395v. It is a very nice kit so i doubt that that is the problem if none of the sticks are defective. You can also try to up the cache voltage a bit which may also need tuning at higher ram speeds.


Thank you, I am relieved to see that it is not the kit but probably my settings. My cache voltage is 1.170v @4000ghz. CPU 4250ghz. I will download memtest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've used this kit. No single kit will be the same though. Try these. This is with 1.39v DRAM


I can not make out all the timings in the picture. Nice latency scores. I have not been getting good latency scores on X99. Dram seemed to be ok at 1.370v until I tried tweaking timings. That's when I upped it to 1.4v.

Total noob when it comes to ram, but I'm hoping to learn more about it because it is interesting, and would be great to understand more about it.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I get this error when trying to install the Asmedia USB 3 controller:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a new installations of Windows 8.1 with a RVE and a 5930K.
> 
> I have tested all the USB ports of my PC, and all of them but two work fine. The nonworkin ones are those near the Ethernet connector.
> 
> Any suggestion? Is my mother board broken?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> PS: The Asmedia controller is enabled in BIOS.


SOLVED!

For anyone with the same issue:

1) Go to the BIOS and disable the Asmedia Cotroller
2) Enter Windows Normally
3) Restart the PC
4) Enter BIOS
5) Enable the Asmedia controller again
6) Enter Windows
7) Now in the device manager we can see the Asemedia USB 3 Controller

Hope this helps


----------



## petedread

@Silent Scone

This is what I wrote down from your memtweakit pic, it was very hard to read and I'm not sure that I got it right.
15
16
17
40
1
TRRD 6
Dram ref cycle time 390
write recovery time (TWR) 18
read to pre time 11
four act win time (tFAW) 29
write to read delay (T-WTR) 4
cke minimal pulse width 8 (6?)
cas write latency (TWCK) 14

I thought copying your settings would give me something to aim for. So I can have peace of mind that my ram can handle my timings tweaks instead of me just guessing, and it would be nice to have that command rate of 1 instead of 2. Hopefully now all I have to do is adjust some voltages.


----------



## iPEN

Hello again,

I'm trying to setup the system in a default config with XMP enabled but when I enter Windows the memos run at 2133MHz instead of 2666MHz...

What is going on? They are GSkill 2666MHz CL15.

Thanks in advance


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I'm trying to setup the system in a default config with XMP enabled but when I enter Windows the memos run at 2133MHz instead of 2666MHz...
> 
> What is going on? They are GSkill 2666MHz CL15.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is what I'm refering to:



As you can see, CPU-Z shows that the memory is OK but windows task manager shows only 2133MHz


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> This is what I'm refering to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, CPU-Z shows that the memory is OK but windows task manager shows only 2133MHz


Hello

Go with what CPU-Z reports.


----------



## cyberlando

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I'm trying to setup the system in a default config with XMP enabled but when I enter Windows the memos run at 2133MHz instead of 2666MHz...
> 
> What is going on? They are GSkill 2666MHz CL15.
> 
> Thanks in advance


i have this kit as well just go into the bios and enable xmp


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yup thats the program


----------



## alancsalt

I'd believe CPUZ and your bios....


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Go with what CPU-Z reports.


I've noticed that ASUS AI also reports the memory speed wrongly; it always shows it as 100 MHZ less, like if it runs at 3200, it will show 3100. Can this minor thingy be fixed in an update?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> @Silent Scone
> 
> This is what I wrote down from your memtweakit pic, it was very hard to read and I'm not sure that I got it right.
> 15
> 16
> 17
> 40
> 1
> TRRD 6
> Dram ref cycle time 390
> write recovery time (TWR) 18
> read to pre time 11
> four act win time (tFAW) 29
> write to read delay (T-WTR) 4
> cke minimal pulse width 8 (6?)
> cas write latency (TWCK) 14
> 
> I thought copying your settings would give me something to aim for. So I can have peace of mind that my ram can handle my timings tweaks instead of me just guessing, and it would be nice to have that command rate of 1 instead of 2. Hopefully now all I have to do is adjust some voltages.


It's ok fairly 'fast and loose' but my kit doesn't do a whole lot of magic below 1.4v either.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I thought cpuz had a bug with ddr4 speeds? I have seen some misreads around.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I thought cpuz had a bug with ddr4 speeds? I have seen some misreads around.


There have been a couple of revisions since that problem. Just download the latest one.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> I've noticed that ASUS AI also reports the memory speed wrongly; it always shows it as 100 MHZ less, like if it runs at 3200, it will show 3100. Can this minor thingy be fixed in an update?


I never had that particular problem, but I used to see AI Suite report just completely wacky DRAM frequencies that I had a hard time relating to anything -- they did not seem to be a reasonable multiple of any of the dividers and clocks in operation.

That has since been fixed and the latest version seems to report DRAM frequency correctly.


----------



## iPEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Go with what CPU-Z reports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> i have this kit as well just go into the bios and enable xmp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'd believe CPUZ and your bios....


Thank you guys,

Both CPU-Z and the memory benchmark of AIDA 64 read 2666MHz, so I guess that Windows is not reading properly the memory values. Maybe this platform is still so new for it...

thank you for your indications!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Thanks, will try this. It will be interesting to see what happens with two sticks. I have ran superPI a few times. SuperPI/mod1.5 XS, is this right?
> Thank you, I am relieved to see that it is not the kit but probably my settings. My cache voltage is 1.170v @4000ghz. CPU 4250ghz. I will download memtest.
> I can not make out all the timings in the picture. Nice latency scores. I have not been getting good latency scores on X99. Dram seemed to be ok at 1.370v until I tried tweaking timings. That's when I upped it to 1.4v.
> 
> Total noob when it comes to ram, but I'm hoping to learn more about it because it is interesting, and would be great to understand more about it.


click the picture, then open the "Original"


----------



## petedread

^^ Lol thanks, that's much better. Turns out I had gotten those numbers right. Tried those settings last night and I'm stable in Aida, superPI and XTU, but system fell over a couple of times when booting.

Anyone have a link to a good read about tertiary timings and how to tweak them?

How significant is command rate and how does lowering it compare to lowering the other 4 primary timings only. For example what would be the best scenario, A or B.

A
15
16
16
36
1T

B
15
15
15
32
2T


----------



## Silent Scone

You may need to tune SA voltage also if you're changing to T1. Not all sticks will achieve this at 3000 under 1.4v too.

For passing post, T1 can be tricky so play with eventual DRAM voltage

T1 will be snappier but honestly just go with whatever works best. If you need considerable more voltage to run T1 it probably isn't worth it for 24/7. There are a lot of numbers thrown about on here but at the end of the day try not to get too hung up on other peoples memory results, just focus on what works for you.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I never had that particular problem, but I used to see AI Suite report just completely wacky DRAM frequencies that I had a hard time relating to anything -- they did not seem to be a reasonable multiple of any of the dividers and clocks in operation.
> 
> That has since been fixed and the latest version seems to report DRAM frequency correctly.


Hmm I just checked the version against mine and it's the same, 1.02.05. Oh well, maybe next time..


----------



## petedread

@Silent Scone, you're right, sometimes we forget that we have a amazing system and get disappointed when we can not hit a certain frequency (despite already getting a 30% performance boost from our OC, or what ever percent it may be) or bench number. I had to remind myself that my 4790k was a good cpu despite not being a good overclocker. Memory tweaking has me intrigued though. So I'm less concerned with what I can get my ram to do, but just interested in the mem OC'ing principles.

Thanks for the reply, some good info there. Eventual DRAM voltage may help me.

I had my ram speed reported incorrectly in AI suite too.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I'm having a small but important issue - actually two.

1.) My rig is completely stable (or so I thought) - ran it through Intel Burn Test on "Very High" and it passed. However, when I try to encode video using Handbrake (or other programs like VidCoder), I get a BSOD - usually "WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" or something like that.

What other settings do I need to tweak in order to achieve a good OC?

Also, if I try to run RealBench, I get a BSOD in a few minutes which is really weird.

All games and programs (except video encoding) run fine without issue.

My OC settings are:

1.) XMP mode - 3000Ghz RAM
2.) 125 strap
3.) 1.275V V-Core
4.) 1.250V CPU Cache Voltage

That's it - I haven't changed anything else.

Is there something else I need to change? Would appreciate if you guys could share your OC settings as there are SO many different things to adjust I'm really not sure where to begin.

2.) When I first installed Win 8.1 Pro, I was not able to install Intel RST (have Samsung Magician installed). So now, under Device Manager>>Storage Devices, there is a "Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller."

How do I install Intel RST and do I need it?

Under the chipset driver, the date is 5/2/2014 - is this the latest one? Can someone give me a link to the latest chipset driver? I downloaded the drivers off of ASUS' website when I first installed them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iPEN

Hi guys,

Finally I've decided to send my mother board and memory to RMA.

The Asmedia controller works only 2 or 3 times after enabling it in BIOS. Then, after restarting or switching off the pc, it fails again. This affects only to two USB ports, those near the ethernet port, but is annoying for a hardware as expensive as this.

The memory issue is something very strange. CPU-Z says 2666MHz; but both windows and AI-Suite read 2133. AIDA 64 reads 2133; but then in the memory benchmark it says 2666... Fire Strike reads 2133 also...

Are you guys obtaining accurate readings from these software? Are your USB ports near the ethernet port working properly?

Thank you


----------



## Sem

Need to tweak cpu input voltage and llc imo

That was key to my stability and allowed me to lower vcore and cache voltage too

I use 1.95 and llc 8


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm having a small but important issue - actually two.
> 
> 1.) My rig is completely stable (or so I thought) - ran it through Intel Burn Test on "Very High" and it passed. However, when I try to encode video using Handbrake (or other programs like VidCoder), I get a BSOD - usually "WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" or something like that.
> 
> What other settings do I need to tweak in order to achieve a good OC?
> 
> Also, if I try to run RealBench, I get a BSOD in a few minutes which is really weird.
> 
> All games and programs (except video encoding) run fine without issue.
> 
> My OC settings are:
> 
> 1.) XMP mode - 3000Ghz RAM
> 2.) 125 strap
> 3.) 1.275V V-Core
> 4.) 1.250V CPU Cache Voltage
> 
> That's it - I haven't changed anything else.
> 
> Is there something else I need to change? Would appreciate if you guys could share your OC settings as there are SO many different things to adjust I'm really not sure where to begin.
> 
> 2.) When I first installed Win 8.1 Pro, I was not able to install Intel RST (have Samsung Magician installed). So now, under Device Manager>>Storage Devices, there is a "Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller."
> 
> How do I install Intel RST and do I need it?
> 
> Under the chipset driver, the date is 5/2/2014 - is this the latest one? Can someone give me a link to the latest chipset driver? I downloaded the drivers off of ASUS' website when I first installed them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


have you tried realbench v2.4 ?
http://rog.asus.com/376212014/overclocking/realbench-v2-4-launched-with-x99-support/

you need to bee able to run real bench 2-4hours with out x264 encoder failing or a bsod, and you will have a very stable system


----------



## petedread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm having a small but important issue - actually two.
> 
> 1.) My rig is completely stable (or so I thought) - ran it through Intel Burn Test on "Very High" and it passed. However, when I try to encode video using Handbrake (or other programs like VidCoder), I get a BSOD - usually "WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" or something like that.
> 
> What other settings do I need to tweak in order to achieve a good OC?
> 
> Also, if I try to run RealBench, I get a BSOD in a few minutes which is really weird.
> 
> All games and programs (except video encoding) run fine without issue.
> 
> My OC settings are:
> 
> 1.) XMP mode - 3000Ghz RAM
> 2.) 125 strap
> 3.) 1.275V V-Core
> 4.) 1.250V CPU Cache Voltage
> 
> That's it - I haven't changed anything else.
> 
> Is there something else I need to change? Would appreciate if you guys could share your OC settings as there are SO many different things to adjust I'm really not sure where to begin.
> 
> 2.) When I first installed Win 8.1 Pro, I was not able to install Intel RST (have Samsung Magician installed). So now, under Device Manager>>Storage Devices, there is a "Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller."
> 
> How do I install Intel RST and do I need it?
> 
> Under the chipset driver, the date is 5/2/2014 - is this the latest one? Can someone give me a link to the latest chipset driver? I downloaded the drivers off of ASUS' website when I first installed them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What is your cache speed? CPU speed?
What is auto giving you on Input voltage and system agent, and what is your Dram voltage?


----------



## BURNSL

It may just be my opinion and I don't know how much that's worth but, I really think that this motherboard (each motherboard actually) needs it's own forum so that individual threads about individual problems can be created.

That being said:

I have a new problem. I have noticed that the Republic of gamers overclocking "widget" that you can install either in a 5.25 inch Bay or as a handheld device, doesn't report the CPU temperature correctly. In fact, it reports at 10° colder than it physically is reporting itself.

Considering that it is talking to the motherboard, wouldn't you think it would know the temperature accurately?

Is this actually recording the motherboard temperature or is it recording the CPU temperature?

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hmm I just checked the version against mine and it's the same, 1.02.05. Oh well, maybe next time..


Get the latest AiSuite from the x99 deluxe support page


----------



## Praz

Hello

Quite often I read that a system if completely or fully stable. Only to be followed by it crashes when running some program, game or there are issues booting either from cold or reboot. Issues with booting or not being able to use a program that others have no issues with means the system is not stable. More tuning of the voltages or memory timings is needed. If that is something one cannot or will not do the only recourse is to lower the overclock until the system is actually stable.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> have you tried realbench v2.4 ?
> http://rog.asus.com/376212014/overclocking/realbench-v2-4-launched-with-x99-support/
> 
> you need to bee able to run real bench 2-4hours with out x264 encoder failing or a bsod, and you will have a very stable system


Yea, I have RealBench 2.41.

Will try running it but I have only 16GB RAM in my system - so should I test 16GB or just do 8?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> What is your cache speed? CPU speed?
> What is auto giving you on Input voltage and system agent, and what is your Dram voltage?


The CPU Cache speed is 4.0Ghz.
Not sure what the Input Voltage is - but DRAM voltage is 1.35V - running w/ XMP spec on the 3000Mhz Dominator Platinum 16GB kit.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Yea, I have RealBench 2.41.
> 
> Will try running it but I have only 16GB RAM in my system - so should I test 16GB or just do 8?
> The CPU Cache speed is 4.0Ghz.
> Not sure what the Input Voltage is - but DRAM voltage is 1.35V - running w/ XMP spec on the 3000Mhz Dominator Platinum 16GB kit.


16GB. also set input voltage to 1.9v and LLC 8. you might even be able to run lower LLC depending on what voltage you are running for core and uncore.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 16GB. also set input voltage to 1.9v and LLC 8. you might even be able to run lower LLC depending on what voltage you are running for core and uncore.


EDIT: I changed the LLC to Level 8 and set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.900V - it was at 1.85V on 'Auto.'

I will test RealBench now w/ 16GB RAM.

EDIT #2: I got a "Display Driver Stopped Responding" error but the computer didn't crash within a 15 seconds of running RealBench.

Does that mean the GPU drivers have to be reinstalled or is it something else?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> EDIT: I changed the LLC to Level 8 and set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.900V - it was at 1.85V on 'Auto.'
> 
> I will test RealBench now w/ 16GB RAM.
> 
> EDIT #2: I got a "Display Driver Stopped Responding" error but the computer didn't crash within a 15 seconds of running RealBench.
> 
> Does that mean the GPU drivers have to be reinstalled or is it something else?


Im able to run a sli system and single card no problems, but iv'e heard of a few people having problems with display drivers crashing an i think they were running tri and quiad sli and im not sure what the problem is there. ???

i would run DDU and install the latest drivers 344.80

if that dosent help try running a single card or sli.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Hmm I just checked the version against mine and it's the same, 1.02.05. Oh well, maybe next time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the latest AiSuite from the x99 deluxe support page
Click to expand...

The Deluxe support page does seem to get AI Suite updates before anyone bothers to move them to the other motherboards' specific support areas. The current version received its latest update on December 1st, but versions from a week or two before already had the DRAM frequency corrected.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> EDIT: I changed the LLC to Level 8 and set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.900V - it was at 1.85V on 'Auto.'
> 
> I will test RealBench now w/ 16GB RAM.
> 
> EDIT #2: I got a "Display Driver Stopped Responding" error but the computer didn't crash within a 15 seconds of running RealBench.
> 
> Does that mean the GPU drivers have to be reinstalled or is it something else?


RealBench isn't very good to test stuff in isolation, when my system was unstable I also had videocard driver errors on occasion in between. In the end though, nothing was wrong with my videocard or drivers. Memory/CPU causing errors in videodriver code leads to making you think the videocard or driver is fubar.

I'd first test stuff individually, like run the MemTest programs to verify stability of your memory (preferrably with an overnight run). Then move on to the CPU using x264 encoding on its own or something. Or run stuff like whateverPI for a night.

Once I got everything stable individually I could run RealBench all day and night without erroring









P.S. you can set the input voltage Vin to 1.95 without worries, together with the LLC of 8, this should create you some headroom for the Vcore/Vcache voltages, up to approximately 1.35V each.


----------



## FaStVtEc

It might be a stupid question but am I supposed to plug in the 4 cpu connector? I've only used the 8-pin for the last 3 months on my 5960x @4.5 stable...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have everything up and running, and I set the Core to 42 and the uncore to 40 and didn't change any voltage settings as I need to read through this thread to decide on settings. I am noticing that the voltage, although unchanged, isn't fluctuating with the clocks or anything, so I would like to work on that and I will work on the overclock as well. I have a general idea thanks to the x99 Micro, but I feel like this board is a heck of a lot more capable for the chip.


----------



## cyberlando

Anyone ever Get the Q code BF........left my computer on overnight running 25 iterations of lynx at 16GB seemed to pass then i guess the computer went to sleep and i couldnt wake it back up........literally had to flick the switch of my PSU for a few seconds to kill all electricity in the system for it to boot up correctly.

it would start run for a few seconds without posting then restart again. repeating this over and over.

currently im at 4.5ghz core
and 4.3ghz uncore
ram is set to 2666 on the 100 BCLK

cpu voltage at 1.33
and cache voltage at 1.3

everything else on auto.

temps are around 87 at this voltage running intel burn test at 16gb's for 10 passes but passes everytime.

i see you guys mention input voltage a few times........Would me going from factor 1.85 to 1.9 or ever 1.95 allow me to lower my cpu voltage from 1.33 to maybe 1.3?

isnt it just moving voltage from one place to the other in turn equaling out to be the same voltage anyway down the line?

can you guys explain Exactly how CPU input voltage help stabilze a system.......how do you know when it needs to but raised....

also LLC What is it......i understand it has to do with how power is delivered to the CPU but how does it help stabilize anything going from 9 to 8 or just leaving it on auto......


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

1) BF could be due to memory or cache. Related voltages would need to be adjusted.

2) The minimum delta between derived voltages and the input voltage can vary from CPU to CPU. Intel usually recommends VCCIN is at least 0.4V higher than VCore. Some CPUs like more - I have seen some examples needing 0.6V. If VCCIN is too low for a given CPU, it will either be unstable or will need more Vcore to be stable at the same frequency.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Can anyone give me a brief run down on how to get my voltage to go down when the cpu downclocks? Maximum set voltage right now is 1.38 at 4.545ghz (Auto Voltage wanted 1.44.. Not Happening). I want to spend time getting this correct, but unfortunately I am on a very limited schedule at this time.


----------



## [email protected]

Disable fully manual mode for voltage and then use adaptive or offset mode for Vcore. Also make sure Windows power profile is set to balanced.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Can anyone give me a brief run down on how to get my voltage to go down when the cpu downclocks? Maximum set voltage right now is 1.38 at 4.545ghz (Auto Voltage wanted 1.44.. Not Happening). I want to spend time getting this correct, but unfortunately I am on a very limited schedule at this time.


Using adaptive mode here:

IDLE:


LOAD:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Using adaptive mode here:


That didn't change anything? I have always had the option for adaptive voltage settings in the Bios, yet, I can't seem to find them this round. I have had it on 3 Asus boards and two EVGA and never had the issue of it staying pegged unless using the manual override option. I am not sure where the setting would be located, but I have not nor do I plan to currently load AI suite. I prefer using the bios to make changes and don't care much for bloatware.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That didn't change anything? I have always had the option for adaptive voltage settings in the Bios, yet, I can't seem to find them this round. I have had it on 3 Asus boards and two EVGA and never had the issue of it staying pegged unless using the manual override option.


Turn fully manual mode off under the voltage settings.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That didn't change anything? I have always had the option for adaptive voltage settings in the Bios, yet, I can't seem to find them this round. I have had it on 3 Asus boards and two EVGA and never had the issue of it staying pegged unless using the manual override option. I am not sure where the setting would be located, but I have not nor do I plan to currently load AI suite. I prefer using the bios to make changes and don't care much for bloatware.


Change vcore settings from manual to disabled in bios then you'll get the options visible.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Turn fully manual mode off under the voltage settings.


Trying that now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Change vcore settings from manual to disabled in bios then you'll get the options visible.


I have the options, they just didn't change anything.

Trying the fully manual mode now.

Will give you both rep of this works :-D


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Trying that now.
> I have the options, they just didn't change anything.
> 
> Trying the fully manual mode now.
> 
> Will give you both rep of this works :-D


And you've got Power Options set to Balanced in Win?
Usually takes a few after reboot to downclock here.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And you've got Power Options set to Balanced in Win?
> Usually takes a few after reboot to downclock here.


I always leave it to balanced, and it was set as such from stock. The kicker was the manual mode in the Bios.

I have it set for offset not, +0.38 and I load in... 1.445v.. What? Voltage is sitting at 1.002... This offsetting has confused me on 6 motherboard now, lol. It is finicky at best. It is down clocking after multiple tries to get it below OMG voltage..

How exactly does 1.002 + 0.38 = 1.445? That is way off, lol. I instantly shut down and lowered it to 0.3. 1.002 + 0.3 = 1.4v... Yep... -0.08 definitely = a total of -0.045 in reality, lol.

Now for +0.280... and that.. 1.39.... Does it try to autobalance the voltage if you leave it to +0.001? I set it to that, and voltage won't go above 1.005... I change it to almost where it "should" be and it shoots through the roof..

I need to read more about this dastardly offset... I want to understand..

I appreciate the hell out of the quick fix. I will come back to tweaking later, when i am not working twelves.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I always leave it to balanced, and it was set as such from stock. The kicker was the manual mode in the Bios.
> 
> I have it set for offset not, +0.38 and I load in... 1.445v.. What? Voltage is sitting at 1.002... This offsetting has confused me on 6 motherboard now, lol. It is finicky at best. It is down clocking after multiple tries to get it below OMG voltage..
> 
> How exactly does 1.002 + 0.38 = 1.445? That is way off, lol. I instantly shut down and lowered it to 0.3. 1.002 + 0.3 = 1.4v... Yep... -0.08 definitely = a total of -0.045 in reality, lol.
> 
> Now for +0.280... and that.. 1.39.... Does it try to autobalance the voltage if you leave it to +0.001? I set it to that, and voltage won't go above 1.005... I change it to almost where it "should" be and it shoots through the roof..
> 
> I need to read more about this dastardly offset... I want to understand..
> 
> I appreciate the hell out of the quick fix. I will come back to tweaking later, when i am not working twelves.


Early bios (402?) had wacky voltage swings when using anything other than fully manual mode. Make sure you are on the latest bios.

For adaptive, set offset to +0.001, and then the next field put the voltage you want applied at load.

Edit:
For example, If I wanted 1.3V @ 4.5GHz:

Under adaptive, set offset to 0.001 and additional turbo voltage to 1.3. Then whenever your CPU is above the 35 ratio, about 1.301V will be applied.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Early bios (402?) had wacky voltage swings when using anything other than fully manual mode. Make sure you are on the latest bios.
> 
> For adaptive, set offset to +0.001, and then the next field put the voltage you want applied at load.


Most recent bios 0802. I only have mode: offset sign: + offset voltage: 0.280 (changing it to 0.275) it does not give the option for a target voltage.

*edit* 0901 is out. Will update the bios and try again


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Most recent bios 0802. I only have mode: offset sign: + offset voltage: 0.280 (changing it to 0.275) it does not give the option for a target voltage.
> 
> *edit* 0901 is out. Will update the bios and try again


802 should be fine. Here's an example of 1.25V Adaptive:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 802 should be fine. Here's an example of 1.25V Adaptive:


Oh, Adaptive. ok, I was using Offset with + symbol, not Adaptive.

Offset is working very well so far, and +.27 pulled the max core down to 1.385 (which was MOSTLY stable, no thanks to the motherboard I had at the time) so I will let it run there, since it isn't currently breaking 50c under load, and it sitting at 20c on idle. I will tweak more tomorrow. Thank you greatly for the help.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Oh, Adaptive. ok, I was using Offset with + symbol, not Adaptive.
> 
> Offset is working very well so far, and +.27 pulled the max core down to 1.385 (which was MOSTLY stable, no thanks to the motherboard I had at the time) so I will let it run there, since it isn't currently breaking 50c under load, and it sitting at 20c on idle. I will tweak more tomorrow. Thank you greatly for the help.


Sounds good, just feeding you information for when you have more time tomorrow. As long as you're on the 100 strap, adaptive is much better. It will give you stock voltages 3.5GHz and below, and then the voltage you set at for 3.6GHz and higher.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sounds good, just feeding you information for when you have more time tomorrow. As long as you're on the 100 strap, adaptive is much better. It will give you stock voltages 3.5GHz and below, and then the voltage you set at for 3.6GHz and higher.


I do use 100 Strap, so I will look at the adaptive tomorrow right now because I am too lazy to put it off until tomorrow... and get it setup.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sounds good, just feeding you information for when you have more time tomorrow. As long as you're on the 100 strap, adaptive is much better. It will give you stock voltages 3.5GHz and below, and then the voltage you set at for 3.6GHz and higher.


Well that was quick, lol.. 3 buttons and everything was done.

ok.. with offset, lowest voltage was 1.005 on the highest core and 1.002 on the lowest while at idle...

With adaptive and the offset set to 1.383 with +0.001 the lowest is 0.760 and highest (at idle, not under load) is 0.797.... That is a HUGE difference. I am really glad you told me about that and +REP to you for that tidbit of information... I will, as I always say right before bed, try to tweak it some more tomorrow..

Thank you so much. :-D


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Well that was quick, lol.. 3 buttons and everything was done.
> 
> ok.. with offset, lowest voltage was 1.005 on the highest core and 1.002 on the lowest while at idle...
> 
> With adaptive and the offset set to 1.383 with +0.001 the lowest is 0.760 and highest (at idle, not under load) is 0.797.... That is a HUGE difference. I am really glad you told me about that and +REP to you for that tidbit of information... I will, as I always say right before bed, try to tweak it some more tomorrow..
> 
> Thank you so much. :-D


Haha no problem!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Haha no problem!


Does anyone actually use the OC panel? I have the Aquearo 6 xt, which I bought long before the motherboard, so I would only use it for OCing. If it is useful, I will hook it up. If it is more of an aesthetic accessory, I will use the BIOS, which I actually enjoy scrolling through.


----------



## CHEATSrichter

hello,

i have big problems with my system. my mainboard just shows a qcode 00 nothing else. i have done a clear cmos, updated my bios with usb bios flashback to the latest, took cpu and ram off and on again, still q code 00. is my mainboard beated up, because of overclocking?

cpu is i7 5930k. ram is corsair 2666 mhz


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEATSrichter*
> 
> hello,
> 
> i have big problems with my system. my mainboard just shows a qcode 00 nothing else. i have done a clear cmos, updated my bios with usb bios flashback to the latest, took cpu and ram off and on again, still q code 00. is my mainboard beated up, because of overclocking?
> 
> cpu is i7 5930k. ram is corsair 2666 mhz


Was the system running before?
What did you change if any?


----------



## CHEATSrichter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Was the system running before?
> What did you change if any?


yes it was running, i did some overclocking, i was running a aida stabilitytest and it crashed, and the system shut down, i was waiting for 2 sec. that the system boots up by itself, but it didnt so i pressed the start button, but at the same time it bootet by itself, because i was pressing the start button while booting up the system shut immendiently down, since that the error qcode 00 appears


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEATSrichter*
> 
> yes it was running, i did some overclocking, i was running a aida stabilitytest and it crashed, and the system shut down, i was waiting for 2 sec. that the system boots up by itself, but it didnt so i pressed the start button, but at the same time it bootet by itself, because i was pressing the start button while booting up the system shut immendiently down, since that the error qcode 00 appears


Did you try booting with bios number 2?
If this doesn't work either, all I can think of is clear cmos, remove power and battery for 10 mins and see where that takes you...


----------



## CHEATSrichter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Did you try booting with bios number 2?
> If this doesn't work either, all I can think of is clear cmos, remove power and battery for 10 mins and see where that takes you...


yes i did everything, took ram and cpu off and put it back, did bios update with latest bios via usb bios flashback, took battery of and on and still just 00 nothing else


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Does anyone actually use the OC panel? I have the Aquearo 6 xt, which I bought long before the motherboard, so I would only use it for OCing. If it is useful, I will hook it up. If it is more of an aesthetic accessory, I will use the BIOS, which I actually enjoy scrolling through.


I personally used it for LN2 benching with the ASUS RIVBE (markkas 2 build log in my sig.) and it worked like a charm. Had 2 thermocouples hooked to the OC panel reading cpu and gpu pot temps and I was controlling cpu multipliers and volt. Haven't found a good use for it yet on water/air cooling though.


----------



## MagicBox

OK. Can someone tell me what's wrong? Sometimes, after making changes in the BIOS the system won't boot from the Plextor 256GB M.2 drive any more. Somehow it decides to change the boot order of HDDs to either my non-bootable RAID0, or RAID5 drives. Boot override works just fine.

Also, changing just the boot order, when saving and exiting the BIOS, it says no changes have been made. While I changed back the HDD boot order. What gives?

P.S. This all started to happen after I disabled the ASmedia USB 3.0 controller. It seems to disable the Intel USB3 controller as well. Putting it back to Enabled doesn't seem to fix the boot problem anymore either. I'm on BIOS 0901 now, from 0802. It didn't resolve the issue either.


----------



## Petnax

Cable from OC Panel does not fit under water block when 4 cards are installed. I wondering, if anyone got the same problem or found a solution.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> RealBench isn't very good to test stuff in isolation, when my system was unstable I also had videocard driver errors on occasion in between. In the end though, nothing was wrong with my videocard or drivers. Memory/CPU causing errors in videodriver code leads to making you think the videocard or driver is fubar.
> 
> I'd first test stuff individually, like run the MemTest programs to verify stability of your memory (preferrably with an overnight run). Then move on to the CPU using x264 encoding on its own or something. Or run stuff like whateverPI for a night.
> 
> Once I got everything stable individually I could run RealBench all day and night without erroring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you can set the input voltage Vin to 1.95 without worries, together with the LLC of 8, this should create you some headroom for the Vcore/Vcache voltages, up to approximately 1.35V each.


That's interesting... yes it makes sense now that you mention it.

I actually dropped the V-Core to 1.250V and Cache voltage to 1.225V w/ the same OC and everything runs fine - games etc.

However, RealBench crashes and when I try to encode video using VidCoder, it fails - doesn't crash but the process fails after a few minutes.

What's another good program to test the CPU? Is there another x264 encoding benchmark etc. that I can use to test CPU stability?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> OK. Can someone tell me what's wrong? Sometimes, after making changes in the BIOS the system won't boot from the Plextor 256GB M.2 drive any more. Somehow it decides to change the boot order of HDDs to either my non-bootable RAID0, or RAID5 drives. Boot override works just fine.
> 
> Also, changing just the boot order, when saving and exiting the BIOS, it says no changes have been made. While I changed back the HDD boot order. What gives?
> 
> P.S. This all started to happen after I disabled the ASmedia USB 3.0 controller. It seems to disable the Intel USB3 controller as well. Putting it back to Enabled doesn't seem to fix the boot problem anymore either. I'm on BIOS 0901 now, from 0802. It didn't resolve the issue either.


with my m.2 when making bios changes, sometimes i have to enter bios twice and change the boot device. if you go to the boot tab. then go down to boot device, after a bios change or an instability freeze sometimes it will only show windows boot manager and nothing below. after a restart, enter bios again and now you will see (in my case) samsung m.2 as number 1 and windows device manager as number 2, every time i have to change it so windows dev is number 1 and samsung m.2 is number 2. this only happens after a hard freeze or bios change. i looked into it when setting up the m.2 because iknow with regular ssd's windows device manager wasn't necessary but apparently it is at least with my samsung xp941


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> That's interesting... yes it makes sense now that you mention it.
> 
> I actually dropped the V-Core to 1.250V and Cache voltage to 1.225V w/ the same OC and everything runs fine - games etc.
> 
> However, RealBench crashes and when I try to encode video using VidCoder, it fails - doesn't crash but the process fails after a few minutes.
> 
> What's another good program to test the CPU? Is there another x264 encoding benchmark etc. that I can use to test CPU stability?


if realbench stops working or crashes then your cpu is not stable you need more voltage.

x264 v2 stress test
https://www.dropbox.com/s/d6eaf573oceszl2/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.zip?dl=0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> with my m.2 when making bios changes, sometimes i have to enter bios twice and change the boot device. if you go to the boot tab. then go down to boot device, after a bios change or an instability freeze sometimes it will only show windows boot manager and nothing below. after a restart, enter bios again and now you will see (in my case) samsung m.2 as number 1 and windows device manager as number 2, every time i have to change it so windows dev is number 1 and samsung m.2 is number 2. this only happens after a hard freeze or bios change. i looked into it when setting up the m.2 because iknow with regular ssd's windows device manager wasn't necessary but apparently it is at least with my samsung xp941


in the On Board Devices tab, did you select M.2 instaed of Auto?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the On Board Devices tab, did you select M.2 instaed of Auto?


ill check when i get home. would this make it so i dont have to enter bios each time? i.e will it set windows device manager as number 1, because if its sets my samsung m.2 as number 1 and windows boot manager as 2 i wont be able to boot in.

or is this something i would have had to do prior to windows installation?


----------



## MagicBox

I don't even see a Windows Boot Manager anymore, regardless of what I change in boot options. I also found out that disabling the sata express controller instantly stops me from booting from the M2. Switching it back on, and then enter BIOS twice to set the HDD bootorder fixes it again.

Something's really funky with this whole booting thing.

It may be noteworthy that I did a fresh Windows install with both the USB3 controller and the Sata express controller disabled. That worked for a while (though never saw the Windows Boot Manager) however, yesterday I made a small change to memory timings to see if it would work with a higer Vdimm (reasonably below 1.4V). And bam, the booting got screwed. That got me to enable the USB3 controller, and mess around with bootsettings. But it never was the same again. The memorytweak didn't even get me through the post, so I reset the tweak back to what it was. Before, I could make OC related changes without ever running into booting problems.

Maybe I have to do yet another Windows install with both the USB3 controller and SATA express controller enabled (redial in my OC settings manually again after a full CMOS clear) and who knows that may fix it.


----------



## tistou77

@ Mydog

Which kit you have to be stable at 3200 15-15-15-35 and 1.35v ?

Thanks


----------



## MagicBox

Ok. I've now verified that DISABLING the ASMEDIA Storage Controller permanently screws over the boot order of the HDD devices. No matter wheter I set back the M2 device as the first option. The board will simply not boot, goes back into the BIOS and has changed the boot order again with either one of my RAID HDDs as the first option. It keeps doing this over and over.

Then, I enabled the Asmedia Storage Controller again, and set the 1st HDD back to the M2 device. I was still sent back to the BIOS. However, the M2 device was still the first device. Rebooting again and I booted into Windows again. I can now boot over and over and it goes to Windows every time untill that storage controller is disabled again.

Where do I file this what to me seems a bug?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i looked into it when setting up the m.2 because iknow with regular ssd's windows device manager wasn't necessary but apparently it is at least with my samsung xp941


Hello

Unlike regular SSDs the XP941 will only boot in UEFI mode so the Windows Boot Manager is the only option.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unlike regular SSDs the XP941 will only boot in UEFI mode so the Windows Boot Manager is the only option.


thats what i thought praz, which im okay with. im wondering after a hard reset or bsod crash (when overclock testing), is there anyway to avoid having to enter the bios twice to set windows boot manager as the primary boot? i mean its not a big problem since when i am normally operating the computer it will boot normally but its kinda annoying having to go in twice when stability testing. If i dont go in twice, windows boot manager shifts down to the 2 spot and the samsung m.2 ssd become the number 1 boot and can not get into windows.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Cable from OC Panel does not fit under water block when 4 cards are installed. I wondering, if anyone got the same problem or found a solution.


Can I just say, that is a grand fine use of quick disconnects, nice work!

How does it fit if you take the pins out and fit them? lol.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEATSrichter*
> 
> yes i did everything, took ram and cpu off and put it back, did bios update with latest bios via usb bios flashback, took battery of and on and still just 00 nothing else


Had that. Sounds like the mobo (and potentially also your CPU) is dead.


----------



## CHEATSrichter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Had that. Sounds like the mobo (and potentially also your CPU) is dead.


i even took the mobo off the case on a table and did a clean start without gpu und drives just cpu und ram, still 00 so i went a step further and took cpu off und still 00...

i will send it tomorrow back...


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can I just say, that is a grand fine use of quick disconnects, nice work!
> How does it fit if you take the pins out and fit them? lol.


I guess i will leave OC Panel alone and will use BIOS instead for OCing. BOIS should be more advance way to perform OCing.


----------



## MagicBox

So I did a new Windows 7 install, making sure it would use UEFI. That got me the boot manager back. It also stopped the BIOS from mucking up the HDD boot order when disabling the Asmedia Storage Controller. So it appears that the issue I spoke of only happens when the OS (Windows 7 in my case) is installed in legacy mode. Since the Windows Bootmanager is a boot option on its own, changing the HDD order had no longer an impact. So I'm good now.. almost done putting back everything







I still feel it's a bug though.

P.S. the latest AI Suite from the DeLuxe support page indeed fixes the wrong memory speed reporting.


----------



## remmer29

Today i have ordered the waterblock for our RVE did anybody istall this one
EK-FB KIT ASUS R5E - Acetal+Nickel
because it will be my first time to install waterblock on motherbord and what issue i use to mention before i do that.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEATSrichter*
> 
> i even took the mobo off the case on a table and did a clean start without gpu und drives just cpu und ram, still 00 so i went a step further and took cpu off und still 00...
> 
> i will send it tomorrow back...


00 = dead CPU for me = intel RMA and a new CPU


----------



## muhd86

http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-PC4-19200-Unbuffered-BLS4K8G4D240FSA/dp/B00MTSWMV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1418138560&sr=1-1&keywords=ddr+4

i am ordering the above ram for my upcoming build rampage v extreme with 5960x , is the ram compatible with the motherboard , coz read here that crucial ram is not supported or some thing like that ...

one more thing , do i have to flash the bios to latest via bios flashback for stablity coz many ppl facing weird problems etc .

anyone here with 32gb of ram 8gb sticks .

any ponters for new build .


----------



## muhd86

also i wanted to know if i add a M2 drive , can i install an OS on it --if so how , what would be the process --

will way 4 way sli or corssfire work if m2 drive is installed or are u limited to 3 gpus only


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> also i wanted to know if i add a M2 drive , can i install an OS on it --if so how , what would be the process --
> 
> will way 4 way sli or corssfire work if m2 drive is installed or are u limited to 3 gpus only


not 100% sure, but I think your limited to 3 GPUs. as the 4th slot shares bandwidth with the m.2 drive.

i'm able to use 3gpus and a sound card plus m.2 drive but I believe that because the sound card in the 4th slot only using 1x PCIe.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> So I did a new Windows 7 install, making sure it would use UEFI. That got me the boot manager back. It also stopped the BIOS from mucking up the HDD boot order when disabling the Asmedia Storage Controller. So it appears that the issue I spoke of only happens when the OS (Windows 7 in my case) is installed in legacy mode. Since the Windows Bootmanager is a boot option on its own, changing the HDD order had no longer an impact. So I'm good now.. almost done putting back everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still feel it's a bug though.
> 
> P.S. the latest AI Suite from the DeLuxe support page indeed fixes the wrong memory speed reporting.


still when u crash on instability testing like me, its going to shift down to the number 2 spot and the m.2 becomes number 1, so if u dont enter bios twice, it wont boot into windows. its annoying i wonder if there is a way around it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> still when u crash on instability testing like me, its going to shift down to the number 2 spot and the m.2 becomes number 1, so if u dont enter bios twice, it wont boot into windows. its annoying i wonder if there is a way around it


that depends on the M.2 drive you buy. The Plextor M.2 SSD does not have that UEFI/boot manager priority issue with it's firmware.


----------



## devilhead

hi, so i have moved from 802 to 901 bios, and all my overclock profiles got unstable, where it was stable with 802 (4.4ghz, 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, 4.7ghz).
interesting, it is just for me or anybody else? usually i test realbench for 30min and max ram, now all overclock can't pass. (usually 4-6min and instability detected)
So i think is time to roll back 802







or maybe my 5960X degraded


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Today i have ordered the waterblock for our RVE did anybody istall this one
> EK-FB KIT ASUS R5E - Acetal+Nickel
> because it will be my first time to install waterblock on motherbord and what issue i use to mention before i do that.


It fits perfectly; just don't over tighten your screws.

FYI, my board has banded a bit at the edge of North Bridge after installing all blokes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> still when u crash on instability testing like me, its going to shift down to the number 2 spot and the m.2 becomes number 1, so if u dont enter bios twice, it wont boot into windows. its annoying i wonder if there is a way around it


Hello

There is a simple solution to this issue. Get stability dialed in or disconnect the secondary drives until stability is achieved.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> It fits perfectly; just don't over tighten your screws.
> 
> FYI, my board has banded a bit at the edge of North Bridge after installing all blokes.


This board is headed for damage if you leave it like that. Either those blocks are not made very well, or they have not been installed properly (too tight). Bowing like that near the memory slots is enough to damage traces over time.


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This board is headed for damage if you leave it like that. Either those blocks are not made very well, or they have not been installed properly (too tight). Bowing like that near the memory slots is enough to damage traces over time.


I appreciate your help - i'm going to check these blocks


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is a simple solution to this issue. Get stability dialed in or disconnect the secondary drives until stability is achieved.


yeah its not an issue when i am normally operating the computer, only if i am overclocking and benching annoying to have to enter bios twice. i think its just how the samsung xp941 is


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> I appreciate your help - i'm going to check these blocks


Check if you are missing a spacer there. If not, then it's possibly the block being machined badly to fit the board.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-PC4-19200-Unbuffered-BLS4K8G4D240FSA/dp/B00MTSWMV6/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1418144478&sr=1-1&keywords=ddr4

is crucial balastic ram supported by the rampage v , coz i dont see it on there website ..

i want to get 32gb hence this is cheaper then the rest ....anyone uing this type of ram .


----------



## dansi

Those rams works perfectly, can overclock to 2666mhz without voltage tweak on the rams, just need to increase vccin and vccsa.

But why the gulf in price i still dont understand to date.


----------



## broncogr

There is something I don't like in the description: "Identical To Model Number: BLS4C8G4D240FSA"

Identical means it isn't actually that kit or not?

Maybe not a matched set...


----------



## dansi

Dont matter it will work easily.

I used many single set rams in dual and triple and quad config.

It will not be a problem if get from the same brand.









Doubt will be a problem if you use different brands either.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Those rams works perfectly, can overclock to 2666mhz without voltage tweak on the rams, just need to increase vccin and vccsa.
> 
> But why the gulf in price i still dont understand to date.


its going to be a new build with 5960x , so 1st time boot do i have to set the voltages or do i have to go in to bios and choose the xmp profile and set the voltages mannyaly , if so how much of an increase


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Dont matter it will work easily.
> I used many single set rams in dual and triple and quad config.
> It will not be a problem if get from the same brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt will be a problem if you use different brands either.











Whoa.
it's always best to use a single ram kit where the sticks have been run at the specified frequency together. Otherwise, high frequencies (or even the advertised frequency) may not be possible, and the manuf has no reason to make mixed kits work together for you.
Mixed kits/sticks will probably work together at the base SPD, above that is a test of luck.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Cable from OC Panel does not fit under water block when 4 cards are installed. I wondering, if anyone got the same problem or found a solution.


Had this issue with every motherboard I've used. Never found a solution. I just stopped using the bottom headers.









This is the closest I came to solving it.



Found these little 90 degree fittings. The problem was that the pins are smaller in diameter than the motherboard headers use, so anything plugged in was very loose.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Dont matter it will work easily.
> 
> I used many single set rams in dual and triple and quad config.
> 
> It will not be a problem if get from the same brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt will be a problem if you use different brands either.


Make sure you personally help any user you give this advice to if it doesn't work plug and play. I deal with a lot of cases where this doesn't work and users end up very frustrated trying to make things stable. Its not always down to moving voltages, sometimes the timings can be out too and not all users want to go through the hassle of doing that much tuning.


----------



## Silent Scone

For that to be remotely true when speaking about quad channel you'd have to be either one of the following

A) Lying

B) The luckiest mother on earth.

C) Not overclocking them at all


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For that to be remotely true when speaking about quad channel you'd have to be either one of the following
> 
> A) Lying
> 
> B) The luckiest mother on earth.
> 
> C) Not overclocking them at all


My money is on A. Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For that to be remotely true when speaking about quad channel you'd have to be either one of the following
> 
> A) Lying
> 
> B) The luckiest mother on earth.
> 
> C) Not overclocking them at all


A is too gentle, but I guess no reason to get a TOS demerit.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MTSWMV6/ref=psdc_172500_t2_B00MMLUSIE

well amazon is not selling the 32gb kit for now --strange it was no issues since yesterday and now suddenly they are saying there is a issue ,,

so should i get the 4gb * 4 16gb 2 kits --still cheaper if i get 2 sets for 32gb

also i wanted to ask i am deciding to get the http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KLTPUYG/ref=psdc_1292116011_t3_B00KLTPUG4

128gb m2 ssd for os only - is this enough for windows 8.1 pro , and if i do buy this will i be able to use 4 way sli as i have quad gtx 780ti or should i just get a SSD instead


----------



## Mikan02

@remmer29
Follow the instructions that follows (all steps don´t skip one).
PCH I guess would be no problem unless you get a really stuck screw underneath like mine does.
VRM is very straight forward too, but there should be no contact between metal on the waterblock and coils or similar.
Thermal pads make sure heat is transferred, thou the ones that come with the blocks are a bit thin (0.5mm and 1mm).
I glued couple from each with MX4 to get 1.5mm, but every board is different so maybe the 1mm that follows fits better on your board^^

@muhd86
Don´t mix memory kits, if it don´t fail straight away it is very likely to fail later. Raja and Jpmboy explained it well above.
Seen several 32gb G.Skill kits at 2400 on Amazon, thou they cost 60usd more. I would wait for the 32gb Crucial or buy one of those 32gb G.Skill kits


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Make sure you personally help any user you give this advice to if it doesn't work plug and play. I deal with a lot of cases where this doesn't work and users end up very frustrated trying to make things stable. Its not always down to moving voltages, sometimes the timings can be out too and not all users want to go through the hassle of doing that much tuning.


Yes chilla' bros,

I need to clarify i meant the same brand, with the same speed and timings.
For instance i bought 4 pcs of the ballistix single sticks and they work fine.

Just like when i got into the Samsung rams, first with dual channel AMD 790GX, then triple channel X58 and then a quad channel X79.

Each of them sticks looked the same to me and works same with a mild overclock.

I think this would be fine, no?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Yes chilla' bros,
> 
> I need to clarify i meant the same brand, with the same speed and timings.
> For instance i bought 4 pcs of the ballistix single sticks and they work fine.
> 
> Just like when i got into the Samsung rams, first with dual channel AMD 790GX, then triple channel X58 and then a quad channel X79.
> 
> Each of them sticks looked the same to me and works same with a mild overclock.
> 
> I think this would be fine, no?


Not in all cases it's not okay - have dealt with too many cases over the years to say a simple yes to this.


----------



## vlps5122

raja can 2.05 vccin 24/7 cause long term damage. its wierd with haswell every1 is running 2-2.1 but the the rampave v and hw-e. no one seems to be running over 2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> raja can 2.05 vccin 24/7 cause long term damage. its wierd with haswell every1 is running 2-2.1 but the the rampave v and hw-e. no one seems to be running over 2


why do you think you need this much input voltage? are you at 1.6V vcore?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you think you need this much input voltage? are you at 1.6V vcore?


my 5960x sucks. in order to run the cache over 4.2 i need 2.0v vccin. in order to run the core over 4.4 i need 2.05v vccin. my max clocks would be like 4.4 core/4.2 cache at 1.375v core, 1.95v vccin and 1.35v cache. man i have 2 crappy 5960x's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my 5960x sucks. in order to run the cache over 4.2 i need 2.0v vccin. in order to run the core over 4.4 i need 2.05v vccin. my max clocks would be like 4.4 core/4.2 cache at 1.375v core, 1.95v vccin and 1.35v cache. man i have 2 crappy 5960x's


I don't have a great chip either, but running 2.0 input (probably with a high LLC i'm sure) is just not good... unless you want to use the ITP...


----------



## vlps5122

and this is for intel burn test stability. i can pass everything else with like 1.9-1.95v vccin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> and this is for intel burn test stability. i can pass everything else with like 1.9-1.95v vccin


so - why do you feel the need to pass IBT? (again with this question.







)

edit - and everyone knocks AID64. If you want to mimick IBT and other FPU power viruses, just select the FPU (only) test in AID64...


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so - why do you feel the need to pass IBT? (again with this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> edit - and everyone knocks AID64. If you want to mimick IBT and other FPU power viruses, just select the FPU (only) test in AID64...


i like IBT because it is quick. if i can pass 20 runs on very high, i can then go on to pass any game and stress test. any1 here IBT? is the 5960x just against it or something i friken need 1.425v core/2.05 vccin/1.375v cache for 4.5 ghz/4.3 ghz

my LLC is 7, should i try increasing LLC to 8 and backing down on VCCIN to 1.95?


----------



## remmer29

Why can some one just create a full instruction for OC 5960X on RVE on our forum?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Why can some one just create a full instruction for OC 5960X on RVE on our forum?


Because no one would learn how to overclock, it's all about trial and error, there are plenty of guides floating around the net that give you the basics, then you need to fine tune. It's a learning curve.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Because no one would learn how to overclock, it's all about trial and error, there are plenty of guides floating around the net that give you the basics, then you need to fine tune. It's a learning curve.


i like to do it by my self but a lot of people do it wrong that is why we need to do that as a FAQ for our forum of RVE.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> i like to do it by my self but a lot of people do it wrong that is why we need to do that as a FAQ for our forum of RVE.


Hello

There are guides posted both in the ASUS X99 Support thread and at the ROG forum. To be honest if any info is needed more basic than contained in these guides you most likely chose the wrong board to be starting out.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are guides posted both in the ASUS X99 Support thread and at the ROG forum. To be honest if any info is needed more basic than contained in these guides you most likely chose the wrong board to be starting out.


No i stared out from Asus Rampage II Extreme therefore I just want to see whats new in OC to particular MB and it will be very helpfull for people who starting there way frome RVE because it is quite difficult MB and complicated for OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> Why can some one just create a full instruction for OC 5960X on RVE on our forum?


you have seen this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i like IBT because it is quick. if i can pass 20 runs on very high, i can then go on to pass any game and stress test. any1 here IBT? is the 5960x just against it or something i friken need 1.425v core/2.05 vccin/1.375v cache for 4.5 ghz/4.3 ghz
> 
> my LLC is 7, should i try increasing LLC to 8 and backing down on VCCIN to 1.95?


my question is.. have you shown that w/o IBT your testing regime fails when you move to gaming?

Frankly, IBT does not do a good job at all of stressing the complete architecture of these CPUs. All it does is max your cpu thermals.


----------



## AdamK47

I've been running my memory at DDR4 2666 for quite some time now. No problems with cold or warm boots ever. Quite the difference from when I was running 3000 or 3200. I could run stability tests all day at those speeds and then the next morning, after a cold boot, it would fail. Either on a QCode, during the loading of Windows, or shortly after getting into Windows. A few power cycles would sort it out, but that's not a true fix.

Anyway, I thought I'd share an easy way to lower the 2nd and 3rd tier timings if you are unfamiliar with them. The first tier timings are easy. I have mine set to 13-14-14-30-1T. To lower the second tier timings I simply left them all on auto and then set the memory speed to 2333 and then restarted. After going back into the BIOS I manually set all of the 2nd and 3rd tier timings to what the board had automatically set them to for that memory speed. I then changed back to 2666 and restarted. Gained a bit of memory performance and everything is still stable. It's a nice trick if you aren't sure what those timings do or don't want to spend hours or days fiddling with them.


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you have seen this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/0_20


Thanks for that it is very usefull.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Cable from OC Panel does not fit under water block when 4 cards are installed. I wondering, if anyone got the same problem or found a solution.


There is a way to make it fit if you aren't afraid of altering the header. Lay some sandpaper flat on a table. Evenly sand off about a millimeter of the bottom part of the header. The sanding will eventually get to the pins and sand them down as well. The pins will be loose in the header, but that ok. Once it's placed on the motherboard they will stay in place.

I didn't do this to my OC panel header though. I eventually want to sell the motherboard and don't want to physically alter anything that came with it, so I don't use the OC panel. I did have to do this for the front audio panel header and a USB 2.0 header from my Corsair 750D. My 4th GTX 980 fits perfectly.


----------



## EmberV

Guys, don't get the EK Supremacy EVO in acrylic.

I woke up this morning and before going to work checked on my computer to find it off, and thought it was odd. Turned it on, no video. My overclock is very stable now so I thought it could either be my video card or monitor, so I left work knowing my computer was not working.

Came home 8 hours later to take it apart and find my EK Supremacy EVO in acrylic dripping water onto the GPU. Rushed to drain my system hoping that my motherboard, CPU, and RAM were ok. I found my Supremacy had formed cracks around the in and out G1/4 threads which got so bad that it started leaking water through. So now I have a dead GTX 980, and a trash waterblock.

I ordered a new GTX 980 and a full nickle EK Supremacy EVO overnighted to me. Noob mistake on my part, I should have known better than to get an acrylic top block.
Bonus picture of the cracks. They formed around both the in and out ports.


----------



## vlps5122

man that sucks. only leaks ive ever had were luckily from the very top of my inlet/reservoir connection. bitspower fittings must have smaller o-rings then ek fittings because i tried 3 90 degree fittings on the top of the ek multioption reservoir and they all leaked slightly.


----------



## EmberV

Yeah, the thing was running for months with no issue also until today.


----------



## Silent Scone

I would say over tightening but don't want to sound patronising. Could well be a defect


----------



## MagicBox

I feared of something like that, acrylic may be prone to cracking. That's why I went with the EK supremacy full copper block.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

It's so sad. :'( You still have the protective plastic on it too!


----------



## Petnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> There is a way to make it fit if you aren't afraid of altering the header. Lay some sandpaper flat on a table. Evenly sand off about a millimeter of the bottom part of the header. The sanding will eventually get to the pins and sand them down as well. The pins will be loose in the header, but that ok. Once it's placed on the motherboard they will stay in place.
> 
> I didn't do this to my OC panel header though. I eventually want to sell the motherboard and don't want to physically alter anything that came with it, so I don't use the OC panel. I did have to do this for the front audio panel header and a USB 2.0 header from my Corsair 750D. My 4th GTX 980 fits perfectly.


I was thinking to do it that way, but sanding the top a bit hard due to many wires.
I seat the card right on top of connector for now. Let's see if it works, if not then i will try to sand.


----------



## Pikaru

You guys able to tell me which FC Terminal I could use from EK that will allow for SLI in the x16/x16 slots? Or will I just have to run a connection between blocks?


----------



## YawMawn

Started working on my RVE today.

I managed to get myself into a spot where I thought I didn't have an appropriate way to cool the i7-5930K for a quick boot test, but I remembered that I had an H80i I'd be able to keep pressed against the CPU with my hand. In the end, I actually had the LGA 2011 mounting bracket so I got it on just fine. CPU, Motherboard, RAM and PSU are all good to go! Going to use a spare GPU for now which is disappointing, until I retire the old system for good.



FrozenCPU only had one RAM block and I need two, so I'm waiting on them to get another and then ship. So far I'm keeping the Ripjaws 4 on the DIMMS. (That's 3 GHz memory, btw; got it while it was just under $300 a kit!)

What you see then is the Supermacy EVO and the Full Block, in acetal. The only full kit (CPU, RAM and Mobo) I could find at either of FrozenCPU or EK's store was Acetal (something was out-of-stock-not-ordering-more-soon-(for-some-reason) for all the other sets) and I'm quite happy that I was "forced" to buy the acetal. As much as I like the look of the Nickel with Acrylic, I'm really happy with the black metal look.

I prefer the understated looks.

BONUS ROUND:

To any detectives out there, can you spot the big modification I made to the motherboard?


----------



## vlps5122

wow llc 8 with 1.9 vccin is wayy more stable than llc 7 with 1.9, 1.95 or even 2.0 vccin


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys.

Anyone having trouble with 0901 oc profiles loading???

I got uefi freezing doing it.

Regards.


----------



## tistou77

the 901 is pretty bugged, I have the impression








I did not test it


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone having trouble with 0901 oc profiles loading???
> 
> I got uefi freezing doing it.
> 
> Regards.


If there are changes in the CSM in uefi then loading an oc profile will lock up the uefi.
A workaround is to manually change the CSM settings to what exist inside your OC profile and then load it


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> the 901 is pretty bugged, I have the impression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not test it


0901 works fine here


----------



## tistou77

It requires more voltage according to the feedback of several people.
So I do not test


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Started working on my RVE today.
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BONUS ROUND:
> 
> To any detectives out there, can you spot the big modification I made to the motherboard?


You left the heatpipe in?

Also those fittings and mounting screws would look really good with dominator platinums.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> If there are changes in the CSM in uefi then loading an oc profile will lock up the uefi.
> A workaround is to manually change the CSM settings to what exist inside your OC profile and then load it


Thanks for your Support.

That made the trick, CSM parameters cannot be touched when saving oc profile.

Modifying them means freezing when trying to load.

In regards to 0901 stability, tistou77, I have the feeling that memory timings have to be set with more accuracy, in order to avoid oc inconsistencies.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> It fits perfectly; just don't over tighten your screws.
> 
> FYI, my board has banded a bit at the edge of North Bridge after installing all blokes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Any update on this?


----------



## Silent Scone

How does one install blokes on a motherboard


----------



## shampoo911

whoa... as i keep reading this thread, it seems overclocking a 5930k is a royal PITA... nevertheless... still going for it


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> You left the heatpipe in?
> 
> Also those fittings and mounting screws would look really good with dominator platinums.


Yup. I really liked the chunk of metal with "Extreme" written on it so I decided to keep that, but I had to cut off where the heatpipe started from the VRM's heatsink. It was a tossup between cutting the heatpipe at the chunk I left or at the VRM heatsink, and I felt it would look better this way.

Good eye!

As it happens I am watercooling the memory too so the heatsink aesthetic is moot (unless the Dominator Platinums allow you to mount the Monarchs directly to the original heatsink.

Fun fact: the 4 GB modules from GSkill (but I would imagine everywhere) are one-sided!


----------



## muhd86

my rampage would be coming in shorlty by next week along with 32gb 8 sticks of crucial balastic 2400mhz rams , will be ordering the 5960x as well --been reading a lot of posts , how is it that with latest bios update people face more problems then they should

is it a hardware issue ppl face or bios related ---reason for asking is that a good deal of money has been spent and i want the most from the set up ,,,,mostly playing games and some times over clocking .

so on 1st start up should i install windows or update to latest bios before starting anything


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any update on this?


same here, just not so big bend







but works







using Fujipoly 11 W/mK thermal pad







but have some bigger problem







but i know the way how to fix it if i will need to RMA









edit: and don't like the position of EK sign on vrm cooling, up side down


----------



## [email protected]

I'd not risk changing that thermal pad for slightly better temps over killing a board through warp. In fairness, any board killed that way should not be RMA'd.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

jeez just buy some thicker thermal tape.
and be smart about placement

hell, what size you need I got some 1.5mm I can spare for a vrm block if you cover shipping


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> jeez just buy some thicker thermal tape.
> and be smart about placement
> 
> hell, what size you need I got some 1.5mm I can spare for a vrm block if you cover shipping


Hello

Too thick is what the issue is now.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i have some .5 and 1.0 as well
and if thats the issue he should just loosen up the screws. I mean its clearly making even contact if the tape is too thick


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd not risk changing that thermal pad for slightly better temps over killing a board through warp. In fairness, any board killed that way should not be RMA'd.


it is same thickness as Ek pads 0.5mm and 1mm, and i had some extra left from my 290X Fujipoly, so why not







and it is much softer than EK thermal pad


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> it is same thickness as Ek pads 0.5mm and 1mm, and i had some extra left from my 290X Fujipoly, so why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is much softer than EK thermal pad


EK tell us it is not normal for the board to warp with their supplied parts, so the pad you guys are using has to be the cause. Stick with the pad they supply.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

can you ask the thickness of their pads? fujipoly has a lot of weird sizes. So we should be able to match.


----------



## [email protected]

Just use the pad they supply or ask them over on ROG forums.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> EK tell us it is not normal for the board to warp with their supplied parts, so the pad you guys are using has to be the cause. Stick with the pad they supply.


i didn't used random pads, in Ek instruction( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109821305.pdf ) is stated that is 1mm and 0.5mm pads, so i used same just from fujipolly








same like was and with EK 290X waterblock







And works perfect, vrm never reches more than 35c


----------



## Silent Scone

Either way I'd be taking that block right off. That looks criminal. Wouldn't be surprised if you had memory issues.

Fuji is mostly buying for the sake of it. It's just as pointless watercooling the VRM on these boards, let alone using up market pads.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Either way I'd be taking that block right off. That looks criminal. Wouldn't be surprised if you had memory issues


yes sir


----------



## [email protected]

Temps being low is no good if it's warping the board - the memory microstrip traces can be damaged as can BGA. If that happens, having 35C on the FETs is not going to be adequate compensation.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Temps being low is no good if it's warping the board - the memory microstrip traces can be damaged as can BGA. If that happens, having 35C on the FETs is not going to be adequate compensation.


my bend is minimal (almost no bend)







not like those guy which used stock Ek pads and overtightened screws


----------



## [email protected]

Aim for no bend.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Yup. I really liked the chunk of metal with "Extreme" written on it so I decided to keep that, but I had to cut off where the heatpipe started from the VRM's heatsink. It was a tossup between cutting the heatpipe at the chunk I left or at the VRM heatsink, and I felt it would look better this way.
> 
> Good eye!
> 
> As it happens I am watercooling the memory too so the heatsink aesthetic is moot (unless the Dominator Platinums allow you to mount the Monarchs directly to the original heatsink.
> 
> Fun fact: the 4 GB modules from GSkill (but I would imagine everywhere) are one-sided!


Would you really be gaining anything by watercooling DDR4?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you dont gain anything by watercooling ddr3 or ddr4, esp. right now with ddr4 since haswell-e's IMC is going to fail long before the ram does do to any temp issue

even ddr3 its pretty useless these memory designs just don't generate heat like they used to in the ddr2 days

no bend is hard to achieve with anything its gotta have to do with luck more than skill if you ask me

that and ek likes to neglect to mention certain things in insructions like"make sure to remove all factory washers" and etc because thats screwed me up on a gtx 680 block before

biggest thing i have noticed that helps is paying close attention and loosen screws if they are close to the area being warped

also I am 90% sure you can't watercool dominators thanks to their pcb layout with their DHX cooler stuff and the extras they added on for the LED features
http://www.overclock.net/t/1329254/dominator-platinum-watercooling yup atleast for plat ddr3 for sure the LEDs stick out too far from the pcb and get in the way.
also they use really strong epoxy so damaging your stick is a very plausible risk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> yes sir


No, honestly. You're just dumping heat into your loop for no reason. Even LN2 WR runs when the CPU is being pumped with in excess of 1.7v the VRM is passively cooled. It's just for show rigs. They're good for 75-80c and even then, I wouldn't be surprised if they'd take more


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You can watercool the dominator platinums but you don't get good coverage, because they are tall.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, honestly. You're just dumping heat into your loop for no reason. Even LN2 WR runs when the CPU is being pumped with in excess of 1.7v the VRM is passively cooled. It's just for show rigs. They're good for 75-80c and even then, I wouldn't be surprised if they'd take more


hmm, i think my loop can handle that, i have 2x480x60mm + 360 + 240 rad and 2xd5 pumps







and it is just 5960X + 1x290X, so i have rad space for Vrm







And Silent Scone this is overclock.net site







i know that original vrm cooling is really good at rampage 5 with fan







and i have waterblock's for ram, SB block.... but still i'm lazy to install


----------



## stubass

Hi all,
Anyone have an idea what i am doing wrong when installing MEI?

keep getting these errors on reboot and every time i boot... dont know why it is looking in D:/ drive which was the USB i copied the folder to desktop!
BTW the set up from Intel_Chipset_Win7-8-8-1_V10017 went fine.



Then as you close get a couple of these as said looking in D:/


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi all,
> Anyone have an idea what i am doing wrong when installing MEI?
> 
> keep getting these errors on reboot and every time i boot... dont know why it is looking in D:/ drive which was the USB i copied the folder to desktop!
> BTW the set up from Intel_Chipset_Win7-8-8-1_V10017 went fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Then as you close get a couple of these as said looking in D:/


id run cc cleaner and clear ur registry to start


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi all,
> Anyone have an idea what i am doing wrong when installing MEI?
> 
> keep getting these errors on reboot and every time i boot... dont know why it is looking in D:/ drive which was the USB i copied the folder to desktop!
> BTW the set up from Intel_Chipset_Win7-8-8-1_V10017 went fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Then as you close get a couple of these as said looking in D:/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id run cc cleaner and clear ur registry to start
Click to expand...

Ok i will try that and if need be a fresh instal.. it could be my benching version of windows 7 too as it is modded ISO


----------



## alancsalt

I had one of these...with asus i-setup

run Task Scheduler and under Task Scheduler (Local) look for tasks that have AsusSetup64.ini associated and delete them...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I had one of these...with asus i-setup
> 
> run Task Scheduler and under Task Scheduler (Local) look for tasks that have AsusSetup64.ini associated and delete them...


Cool, salty will try that now









that did the trick and looks like instal is ok


----------



## jacknhut

Does anyone notice the Asus 5 Way Optimization in the AI suite 3 for Rampage V extreme is different than the X99 Deluxe? The only option I see is CPU overclock to 3.8, 4.0 or 4.2. There is no Votlage Tuning or anything like that at all like in the Deluxe version.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Does anyone notice the Asus 5 Way Optimization in the AI suite 3 for Rampage V extreme is different than the X99 Deluxe? The only option I see is CPU overclock to 3.8, 4.0 or 4.2. There is no Votlage Tuning or anything like that at all like in the Deluxe version.


Hello

No news there. AI Suite for the mainstream boards has more auto options because of the intended target base.


----------



## stubass

This G.Skill Ripjaws4 3000CL15 is nice.. Did a superPI32M run with CPU @ Stock and RAM @ 3000 CL12-13-14-15 1T tFRC 256 but took 1.7V to do it... Just tested on win 7 since i am yet to make my XP disk with a waza partition then prep the board for cold.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Siiick


----------



## MagicBox

What would one consider the maximum safe 24/7 voltage for these G.Skill hynix modules? I'm itching to push mine further but I don't feel well putting anything more than 1.4 into them.


----------



## [email protected]

Havent seen anyone complaining of memory module death at these voltages. That's about all one can say - nobody knows what the long term impact of over-voltage on DDR4 ICs is yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well the page previous, with 1.7v. I'd say that could well be too much. I've seen a few Samsung Greens go with that much.

Who's to say though. If the kit comes with life time warranty and you're not fussed about chopping it out and retesting, go nuts


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well the page previous, with 1.7v. I'd say that could well be too much. I've seen a few Samsung Greens go with that much.
> 
> Who's to say though. If the kit comes with life time warranty and you're not fussed about chopping it out and retesting, go nuts


i guess you are referring to me... that is just short term for benches i would run 1.7v


----------



## Silent Scone

I gathered but was just an example, as some people read what they want to


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I gathered but was just an example, as some people read what they want to


that is so true


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> Cable from OC Panel does not fit under water block when 4 cards are installed. I wondering, if anyone got the same problem or found a solution.


Unfortunately nothing you can do I face the same issues.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Alright, Here I go again... Can I boot for an m.2 that is on an expansion card in the PCI lane? I have a buddy that just bought the x99 Deluxe, and I want to load Window 7 Ultimate on the XP941 that I have, but I don't want to pull the entire watercooling loop apart just to load windows right now. I am considering borrowing/buying his expansion card so that I can load windows for now. If this would cause issues, there is no point in wasting the money, of course.

Also, i would love to monitor temps of my CPU with the OC Panel. Do I need the Sata power cord attached to utilize it..

I apologize for asking questions that have probably been asked multiple times, but I am trying to get this done quick, while my computer does the Folding thing, and I am also unfortunately too busy to search the thread right now.


----------



## [email protected]

The XP941 needs the OS to be installed in UEFI (GPT) for it to be BOOTable.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The XP941 needs the OS to be installed in UEFI (GPT) for it to be BOOTable.


Not sure if Windows 7 is compatible or not. I am trying to figure the whole m.2 thing out. I apologize for all of the questions.

If I need to get 8.1, I will.


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, honestly. You're just dumping heat into your loop for no reason. Even LN2 WR runs when the CPU is being pumped with in excess of 1.7v the VRM is passively cooled. It's just for show rigs. They're good for 75-80c and even then, I wouldn't be surprised if they'd take more


If I knew VRM could handle that much I would not have added a water cooled VRM block, it is going out again this weekend:>
Great advice thank you


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Not sure if Windows 7 is compatible or not. I am trying to figure the whole m.2 thing out. I apologize for all of the questions.
> 
> If I need to get 8.1, I will.


i am not sure but i think its win 8.1 only. my samsung xp941 works great with it, i made some changes to the OS to get it looking/feeling like win7 and its worth upgrade


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i am not sure but i think its win 8.1 only. my samsung xp941 works great with it, i made some changes to the OS to get it looking/feeling like win7 and its worth upgrade


Just found this: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/186875-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-7-a.html and will be trying it out when I get the chance. I just need to know if I can install the OS through a PCIe Adapter for the M.2. If not, then it will be 2-4 months before I get to tear down the entire cooling system, move around the world, then put it all back together lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> If I knew VRM could handle that much I would not have added a water cooled VRM block, it is going out again this weekend:>
> Great advice thank you


Colder is always better of course, but it's additional heat into your loop and you'll gain zero performance. Having active airflow over that area is a much simpler and less costly solution. There are a lot users reporting 'elevated' VRM temps on the Deluxe. It's a lot of hot air over nothing, no pun intended


----------



## ozzy1925

ithink i have a problem with my oc panel .I can see everything like cpu temp rpm and others on oc the panel but cant change any of them .


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just found this: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/186875-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-7-a.html and will be trying it out when I get the chance. I just need to know if I can install the OS through a PCIe Adapter for the M.2. If not, then it will be 2-4 months before I get to tear down the entire cooling system, move around the world, then put it all back together lol.


Installing to PCIe isn't an issue - as long as it is performed as GPT (UEFI prefix selected for the installer). The Samsung drive has no BOOT firmware so it has to be installed to in GPT mode. The fact you have it on a PCIe card isn't really relevant to it being BOOTable and isn't an issue at all.


----------



## Vindicare

Hello guys!

I'm starting a build with this board, it's already installed in the case, i'm still in the process of finalizaing teh cabling and water cooling.

Aniway any advices on what bios to install? 802? or can i just go with the last one 901 if i'm not mistaken.

any tips or initial problems i should be aware of?


----------



## MagicBox

Windows 7 can be installed in UEFI mode just fine. If you use a DVD, make sure the drive is connected to a satacontroller configured in AHCI modus. It's not recognized as EUFI bootable disk if it's connected to a satacontroller configured as RAID. I had to move my Blu-ray drive to the 2nd Intel satacontroller since the first was configured as RAID.


----------



## muhd86

can i use my corsair h100i with the rampage v board ---or do i have to get a special cooling set up for it . i am geting the 5960x , will the h100i be enough for stock usage / maybe for benchmark slightly over clocking


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can i use my corsair h100i with the rampage v board ---or do i have to get a special cooling set up for it . i am geting the 5960x , will the h100i be enough for stock usage / maybe for benchmark slightly over clocking


it will work, some people use air coolers with 5960x. just be wary if going over 1.35 and running synthetics from a temperature standpoint.


----------



## MagicBox

On top of that, make use of the temperature treshold setting in the BIOS, a sort of configurable Tjmax. I've set mine to 90 degrees just to be on the safe side


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can i use my corsair h100i with the rampage v board ---or do i have to get a special cooling set up for it . i am geting the 5960x , will the h100i be enough for stock usage / maybe for benchmark slightly over clocking


The h100i would probably be fine for a mild overclock ~4.2GHz.


----------



## Agenesis

With the several processors I tested now the last core is always the coolest and the 3rd and 4th cores are always the hottest.

Are you guys getting the same or is it perhaps my waterblock?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> With the several processors I tested now the last core is always the coolest and the 3rd and 4th cores are always the hottest.
> 
> Are you guys getting the same or is it perhaps my waterblock?


The 3rd core (Core #2) seems to be universally the hottest. My hottest core is the 3rd followed by the 5th. My other cores can be up to 10C cooler.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> With the several processors I tested now the last core is always the coolest and the 3rd and 4th cores are always the hottest.
> 
> Are you guys getting the same or is it perhaps my waterblock?


with both of my 5960x, i think either 3rd or 4th is hottest, ill see how the 3rd one is when i get it tomorrow


----------



## MagicBox

Fun stuff. In AIDA it's the odd cores that are 5 - 8 degrees hotter than the even cores. I've reseated the CPU block once to check, but nothing was wrong there.


----------



## petedread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> With the several processors I tested now the last core is always the coolest and the 3rd and 4th cores are always the hottest.
> 
> Are you guys getting the same or is it perhaps my waterblock?


Yes, the same for me.

@mudha86, My H100 can not handle anything over 1.25 vcore and that's on a 5930k. Anything over 1.25v and the temps are in the 90's. I imagine you would have to settle for a low OC if using it with 5960X. If you are not looking for a big OC then it is fine. I have got Cougar fans on mine, they push a lot more air and are much much quieter than the stock fans.


----------



## Pikaru

I a just got my 5960x and this board the other day. Threw it in my computer with my loop and at 1.23v I'm seeing Temps above 80c just running cinebench. Is that normal for the chip?


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Would you really be gaining anything by watercooling DDR4?


It's for show, mostly. I AM going to be running software on that computer almost 24/7, and I'm expecting even Quad-Channel DDR4-3000MHz to be saturated. I think they'll be getting toastier than the average stick, so that gives me a second reason, not that I needed any


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Ha! Installed Windows 7 on the XP941 as UEFI with the guide above.

It was very frustrating, but the only changes necessary is setting it the lane to m.2 instead of auto (as described everywhere.. pretty easy) , and then don't forget to force the windows disk to boot in UEFI in the boot option. I didn't have that set up initially, and it was frustrating until I realized it, lol. If you leave the boot selection alone, it tries to boot with legacy software, which doesn't work.

Instructions on EVGA

That is a link to the quick write up I just did on the EVGA forums. Don't want to spam it everywhere, but essentially, it took me so long to get the system online because the UEFI Blu-Ray selection in the bios, and having my old OS SSD still connected. as stated in that thread, MANY guides said to disable CSM and all sorts of other things. that was not the correct way to do it though.

After playing with all of the selections and using the Seven Forums guide on how to properly set up the Drive, I am up and running. My oh My this thing is fast.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The h100i would probably be fine for a mild overclock ~4.2GHz.


thanks brother but what high end then , if this will let me reach a mild over clock then if i want to go higher then what ...closed loops only for now as i on a personal level am avoiding water cooling dedicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I a just got my 5960x and this board the other day. Threw it in my computer with my loop and at 1.23v I'm seeing Temps above 80c just running cinebench. Is that normal for the chip?


80c , is the loop dedicated water cooling or a closed loop .

guys i have quad gtx 780ti which will be installed on the rampage v along with 5960x / can i also install a m2 drive , will it work or wont it

m2 drive will hold the os


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thanks brother but what high end then , if this will let me reach a mild over clock then if i want to go higher then what ...closed loops only for now as i on a personal level am avoiding water cooling dedicated


The highest you can get for a CLC at the moment is a Swiftech H240-x.
That is if you can find one as they are in low supply in the States and haven't yet hit Europe (Rumored to be in stock the coming week).


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.8ghz real bench passed


----------



## MagicBox

Darn you got Lucky on the CPU you got. Mine needs upwards of 3.2V to run at 4800.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Darn you got Lucky on the CPU you got. Mine needs upwards of 3.2V to run at 4800.


yep i will try 4.9ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> Darn you got Lucky on the CPU you got. Mine needs upwards of 3.2V to run at 4800.


Getting lucky is getting that first time, our friend has gone to great lengths


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Getting lucky is getting that first time, our friend has gone to great lengths


----------



## cyberlando

So what clocks are you guys getting your cache up to and at what voltage..........I'm not too sure if I'm heading in the right direction....I have a custom loop with just the cpu in it.

so I'm at 4.5ghz and 4.3 uncore

What voltages are you guys using for your cache ? And what is the average clock speed you guys use for safe daily use.


----------



## cyberlando

Also any of you guy have random issues with your keybot usb port when using a mouse and keyboard with it.......most times it works but some random times it say no keyboard installed and I have to pull out the adapter and put it back in.........works perfect everywhere else


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Also any of you guy have random issues with your keybot usb port when using a mouse and keyboard with it.......most times it works but some random times it say no keyboard installed and I have to pull out the adapter and put it back in.........works perfect everywhere else


i have the same issue


----------



## Mikan02

@AHN JONG HYUN
Gratz with the awesome frequency and temps







Is that phase or very cold water/ambient? :>


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> @AHN JONG HYUN
> Gratz with the awesome frequency and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that phase or very cold water/ambient? :>


not phase but water

korea is very cold today..


----------



## Mikan02

lol I don´t think I could handle that^^ Just makes result more awesome still, best of luck going for 4.9


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> not phase but water
> 
> korea is very cold today..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 5960x 4.8ghz real bench passed


1,38v and 59ºC max temperature does not match with water...

I guess not a common one with radiators...

What kind of loop are you running???










One question about pll termination voltage.

How does pll reference offset work over it???


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 1,38v and 59ºC max temperature does not match with water...
> 
> I guess not a common one with radiators...
> 
> What kind of loop are you running???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question about pll termination voltage.
> 
> How does pll reference offset work over it???


very cold wind+mora3 140mm * 9


----------



## szeged

having some trouble with my board.

completely stock bios settings, not a single thing is changed at all atm.

i switched out one 980 gpu in the rig for a different one to test it,

now whenever i restart i get a error saying the boot drive is incompatible or windows isnt recognized or something.

i checked my boot options list in bios and for some reason its trying to prioritize my ssd without windows on it and refuses to let me change the boot priority to my ssd with windows on it.

any ideas?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The h100i would probably be fine for a mild overclock ~4.2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother but what high end then , if this will let me reach a mild over clock then if i want to go higher then what ...closed loops only for now as i on a personal level am avoiding water cooling dedicated
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I a just got my 5960x and this board the other day. Threw it in my computer with my loop and at 1.23v I'm seeing Temps above 80c just running cinebench. Is that normal for the chip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80c , is the loop dedicated water cooling or a closed loop .
> 
> guys i have quad gtx 780ti which will be installed on the rampage v along with 5960x / can i also install a m2 drive , will it work or wont it
> 
> m2 drive will hold the os
Click to expand...

I've got a 360 monsta and a 480 xt45. All with just the CPU in the loop.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> very cold wind+mora3 140mm * 9


Post some pics, please!!!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Post some pics, please!!!


simple system


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> simple system


That sir, is how the professionals do it.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That sir, is how the professionals do it.


mora absorb cold wind ..cold wind....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> having some trouble with my board.
> 
> completely stock bios settings, not a single thing is changed at all atm.
> 
> i switched out one 980 gpu in the rig for a different one to test it,
> 
> now whenever i restart i get a error saying the boot drive is incompatible or windows isnt recognized or something.
> 
> i checked my boot options list in bios and for some reason its trying to prioritize my ssd without windows on it and refuses to let me change the boot priority to my ssd with windows on it.
> 
> any ideas?


i think that has to do with the order your hard drives are plugged in. I have had that issue before but i cant remember exactly why. Or some instability with oc


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The 3rd core (Core #2) seems to be universally the hottest. My hottest core is the 3rd followed by the 5th. My other cores can be up to 10C cooler.


Mine is also the same. About 10-14c difference between hottest and coolest core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can i use my corsair h100i with the rampage v board ---or do i have to get a special cooling set up for it . i am geting the 5960x , will the h100i be enough for stock usage / maybe for benchmark slightly over clocking


Let me know what temps you get with that H100i.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> simple system


System









But what about you and your health???


----------



## cyberlando

Is there a way to set up keybot to go into safeboot if your system does not post? I know you can press delete and it will boot into the uefi but is there a way to trigger safemode


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Is there a way to set up keybot to go into safeboot if your system does not post? I know you can press delete and it will boot into the uefi but is there a way to trigger safemode


I don't think there's a way to do it from the keyboard. You do have the safeboot button on the board itself and I'm pretty sure you can use the oc panel.


----------



## cyberlando

Yeaaa for me the panel is mounted in my drive bay......and its just annoying opening and closing my case just to hit the safeboot button


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Yeaaa for me the panel is mounted in my drive bay......and its just annoying opening and closing my case just to hit the safeboot button


Actually, I just glanced at the manual. It looks like the only way is with the safe boot button on the motherboard. The only other way I could think of is shutting off the psu and using the clear cmos button on the back of the board.


----------



## cyberlando

Damit Asus!!! Such a great feature but useless overclock implementation....

Anyone know where to get the dual intellegent processors 5 Program?? Ive looked everywhere...its the program that auto overclocks your system based on the voltage you put in or the temperature threshold you put?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Damit Asus!!! Such a great feature but useless overclock implementation....
> 
> Anyone know where to get the dual intellegent processors 5 Program?? Ive looked everywhere...its the program that auto overclocks your system based on the voltage you put in or the temperature threshold you put?


It's part of the AiSuite that you can download on the asus website.


----------



## cyberlando

Its definelty not ...there is a version of it but its not as in depth as the other one i stated....you cant select a target voltage


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> mora absorb cold wind ..cold wind....


What BIOS do you use?
And what BIOS option do you use as well?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> *Its definelty not* ...there is a version of it but its not as in depth as the other one i stated....you cant select a target voltage


It definitely is. Here's a screen shot of the aisuite used on the rampage v. It is possible that the specific feature you're looking for has been removed/renamed or unsuported by this specific motherboard, but dual intelligent processor is now integrated into aisuite.


----------



## cyberlando

How to Overclock Your CPU Using ASUS Dual Intelli&#8230;: 




Im talking about this one.........the picture you posted doesnt show a place for target voltage for the overclock.... almost like they removed all the fine featuress


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> How to Overclock Your CPU Using ASUS Dual Intelli&#8230;:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about this one.........the picture you posted doesnt show a place for target voltage for the overclock.... almost like they removed all the fine featuress


Well, as the video says, it's supported on their *mainstream* and *ws* boards. Rog boards were developed with fully tuned by the user and not software.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Well, as the video says, it's supported on their *mainstream* and *ws* boards. Rog boards were developed with fully tuned by the user and not software.


^^ This. ROG boards have never had this type of overclocking implemented in AI Suite.


----------



## cyberlando

Wow.......you think they would give the buyer the choice at least lol


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Wow.......you think they would give the buyer the choice at least lol


They did. There's a board for every type of user.

X99 Rampage V Extreme

X99-WS

X99-Deluxe

X99-Pro

X99-A

Perhaps more research is needed before handing over your hard earned cash for a board that doesn't have the features you're looking for.


----------



## cyberlando

No i was saying instead of stripping the software....they could have left it for the user as a baseline tool.....or something....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> They did. *There's a board for every type of user.*
> 
> X99 Rampage V Extreme
> 
> X99-WS
> 
> X99-Deluxe
> 
> X99-Pro
> 
> X99-A
> 
> Perhaps more research is needed before handing over your hard earned cash for a board that doesn't have the features you're looking for.


no there is not. no micro ATX


----------



## stubass

Installing XP for superPI and 3D legacy benchmarks is like watching the grass grow lol

Anyone having issues with installing XP??? I am installing it the same as i did on x48 - Z97 but on this board once the files are copied and restart in GUI mode, i get Missing Asms file problems....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1530266/xp-instal-fails-on-x99-due-to-asms-not-found-first-time-this-has-ever-happend-to-me


----------



## cyberlando

Xp?? Why lol i loved xp as well but windows 7 is pretty much the same thing.

I honestly hate windos 8 tho........you think they would give you a start menue at least


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> Xp?? Why lol i loved xp as well but windows 7 is pretty much the same thing.
> 
> I honestly hate windos 8 tho........you think they would give you a start menue at least


superPI and some legacy 3D benchmarks love XP


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> What BIOS do you use?
> And what BIOS option do you use as well?


0702 used...

i like 0702


----------



## muhd86

can we use 4 gpus and m2 in the rampage v , will the 4th gpu work in quad sli


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can we use 4 gpus and m2 in the rampage v , will the 4th gpu work in quad sli


I don't think the m.2 will interfere with the PCI-E slots because there will be more than enough lanes left for the GPU's.

There is a huge BUT here. You HAVE to use a 59XX CPU. The 5820K only gives you 28 PCI-E lanes so on the RVE, at least, the fourth GPU slot is disabled with that CPU.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can we use 4 gpus and m2 in the rampage v , will the 4th gpu work in quad sli


Hello

This info can also be found in the motherboard's manual. The first x16 PCIe slot always runs at x16. So no, 4 GPUs and a M.2 drive at the same time is not possible.


----------



## vlps5122

damn i tried 3 5960x's and the first 2 sucked but could run 3000 mhz memory. the third one is now pretty good 5960x but memory cant be run above 2666, tried 1.2v SA to no avail. is this just a weak IMC, all cpu's/ram tested on the same asus r5e


----------



## vmanuelgm

Asked before with no answer.

How does pll reference work in regards to pll termination voltage???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> damn i tried 3 5960x's and the first 2 sucked


Define "sucked"

I think there's a big chance that you're feeling far more entitled than you actually are.


----------



## technics614

I'm looking to get 32GB minimum of RAM. Which RAM kit would pair best with the R5E and 5960? Single WC loop with dual GTX980's and CPU. Would like to overclock the CPU but keep it stable as I will be running a test environment of virtual machines on it for the time being until I can afford a supermicro chassis/board etc.

I was looking at the GSkill 2800 but it is out of stock, do I really need that fast of a RAM kit, or can I go with a slower kit and still OC the processor up to ~4.5 give or take depending on the IMC?
Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technics614*
> 
> I'm looking to get 32GB minimum of RAM. Which RAM kit would pair best with the R5E and 5960? Single WC loop with dual GTX980's and CPU. Would like to overclock the CPU but keep it stable as I will be running a test environment of virtual machines on it for the time being until I can afford a supermicro chassis/board etc.
> 
> I was looking at the GSkill 2800 but it is out of stock, do I really need that fast of a RAM kit, or can I go with a slower kit and still OC the processor up to ~4.5 give or take depending on the IMC?
> Thanks for any assistance.


I always feel it's best to stick with fewer sticks if possible. To take advantage of Quad Channel you'll need four or eight sticks, so I think your best bet is to stick with 4x8GB. I'm doubtful that you will need 2800 MHz. Drop to 2666 or 2600 and save yourself some cash in the meantime.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Define "sucked"
> 
> I think there's a big chance that you're feeling far more entitled than you actually are.


4.4 ghz required 1.375v for avx2 (24/7) stability on both. new one can do 4.5 with 1.37v for avx2 (24/7). old ones also needed 1.35v for 4.2 cache new one can do 4.4 cache at 1.375v. new one isnt amazing but it is at least average


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> can we use 4 gpus and m2 in the rampage v , will the 4th gpu work in quad sli
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> This info can also be found in the motherboard's manual. The first x16 PCIe slot always runs at x16. So no, 4 GPUs and a M.2 drive at the same time is not possible.
Click to expand...

So.with.5960x.n.quad.gpus m2.wont work.out

Or.for.that matter.5930k

Sent from my LG-F340L


----------



## stubass

I still cant get MEI drivers to instal. I have googled and tried heaps of stuff but no avial, even a win 7 clean instal.

The problem is installing kernel-mode driver framework version 1.11 keeps failing. Anyone else had problems with this?


----------



## [email protected]

Ensure all Windows updates are in place:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2685811

Then proceed to install the MEI driver. Also try installing the latest version of Intel XTU as that patches some of the MEI libraries.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ensure all Windows updates are in place:
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2685811
> 
> Then proceed to install the MEI driver. Also try installing the latest version of Intel XTU as that patches some of the MEI libraries.


I looked at that link and in my search and bookmarked it to try tomorrow with my friend at his PC shop. Yes I have the latest version of XTU installed as well. It could be update related as when i went to run update it asked to instal a new version of windows update which failed.. maybe becuase i have a cut down version of win 7 that is only 999MB ISO size. The OS is modded for speed in benching so i want to use it.

I dont need MEI but would like it for Turbo V..


----------



## [email protected]

That's the issue with these "benchmarking OS builds", people strip out all sorts without realizing how important these things can be. That info is important to mention BTW next time when asking for help - stripped OSes can introduce a plethora of issues.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's the issue with these "benchmarking OS builds", people strip out all sorts without realizing how important these things can be. That info is important to mention BTW next time when asking for help - stripped OSes can introduce a plethora of issues.


Opps yeah sorry i forgot to mention that... funny tho it only happend on X99 but with Z97 MEI worked fine... My friend and i will sort it out and if you like i will let you know how we go


----------



## Agenesis

I'm getting this A2 q-code/post error with no display. Any ideas?


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 4.4 ghz required 1.375v for avx2 (24/7) stability on both. new one can do 4.5 with 1.37v for avx2 (24/7). old ones also needed 1.35v for 4.2 cache new one can do 4.4 cache at 1.375v. new one isnt amazing but it is at least average


Case in point. You realize you're complaining about a 50% overclock?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Case in point. You realize you're complaining about a 50% overclock?


a 50% overclock that can be achieved by 95% of 5960x's at a lower voltage


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm getting this A2 q-code/post error with no display. Any ideas?


Check the manual. There's a list of all the qcodes


----------



## iPEN

I've just received the replacement motherboard and the Asmedia USB 3 controller has the same issues.

I think that this must be a general platform problem, or maybe it is related to my config. I have noticed that disabling the SSD Raid 0 and installing Windows in a single drive the controller is more stable, but it still fails.

How about your setup guys? Is your system detecting the Asmedia USB device properly?

Anyway, I will keep it. Let's see if the situation is solved with future bios revisions or drivers.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

So, I am running Heaven and I am getting the same performance I had with 2 780Ti Classified on the 4770k with ASUS z87-Pro.. I think, that is stratch, lets open up GPU-z and Monitor it..







I never verified in the past that they are Running x16... or x8.. but.. x4 shouldn't be happening. It is reporting it in the Bios as linked at x4. I have gone through every menu trying to correct this in the BIOS. I have put it under load, and everything. Why is it trying the 5960x like a 5820k and not allowing me to run at x16-x8-x8?

I am googling the issue as well, but I would love to gain the advantage that I am paying for, if possible.

http://valid.canardpc.com/nebkt1


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am running Heaven and I am getting the same performance I had with 2 780Ti Classified on the 4770k with ASUS z87-Pro.. I think, that is stratch, lets open up GPU-z and Monitor it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never verified in the past that they are Running x16... or x8.. but.. x4 shouldn't be happening. It is reporting it in the Bios as linked at x4. I have gone through every menu trying to correct this in the BIOS. I have put it under load, and everything. Why is it trying the 5960x like a 5820k and not allowing me to run at x16-x8-x8?
> 
> I am googling the issue as well, but I would love to gain the advantage that I am paying for, if possible.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nebkt1


First off, though you may find someone who can help, this is the North America Asus R5E thread. You may want to try the EVGA forum (assuming the rig in your sig is the one you're having trouble with). If you have the R5E, system specs are needed. You may want to include any other PCie devices plugged in such as sound cards, etc.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> First off, though you may find someone who can help, this is the North America Asus R5E thread. You may want to try the EVGA forum (assuming the rig in you're sig is the one you're having trouble with). If you have the R5E, system specs are needed. You may want to include any other PCie devices plugged in such as sound cards, etc.


I have a Rampage V Extreme paired with the 5960x and tri Ti Classified as well as a m.2 XP941. There are no other devices installed.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have a Rampage V Extreme paired with the 5960x and tri Ti Classified as well as a m.2 XP941. There are no other devices installed.


i have the exact setup and mine run pcie 3.0 16,8,8. i would clear cmos firstly, then go back to system agent, NB and set gen 3 for all 3 again. then boot up again.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> First off, though you may find someone who can help, this is the North America Asus R5E thread. You may want to try the EVGA forum (assuming the rig in your sig is the one you're having trouble with). If you have the R5E, system specs are needed. You may want to include any other PCie devices plugged in such as sound cards, etc.


Updated the signature. I refused the X99 Classified after seeing how EVGA was acting with the Mobo.

Also, if you would have glanced at the cpuz I posted in the link, it shows the RVE lol.

As for living in Korea, I am American, stationed here. Everything comes from. ASUS North America that I order, because I only have 2 months left before I move back to the US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i have the exact setup and mine run pcie 3.0 16,8,8. i would clear cmos firstly, then go back to system agent, NB and set gen 3 for all 3 again. then boot up again.


Will give that a try tonight.


----------



## dansi

I just noted lowering VCCIN Input Voltage helps with stability! +0.5v from Vcore still works with HW-e overclocking!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I just noted lowering VCCIN Input Voltage helps with stability! +0.5v from Vcore still works with HW-e overclocking!


-- wat --


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Just in case clearing the CMOS doesn't work, does anyone else have any ideas why I would be getting one lane running at x4 rather than the advertised x8.

The only thing I can think is maybe the m.2 taking the x4 from lane 3 rather than lane 4. Is that a possibility?


----------



## YawMawn

Just checking; you're using all red slots, right? There's nice even 2-slot spacing between red / black / red, but I think black is x4 even though it appears to be wired for x8?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Just checking; you're using all red slots, right? There's nice even 2-slot spacing between red / black / red, but I think black is x4 even though it appears to be wired for x8?


All red lanes and spaced at 2 slots each, as seen below. The single black lane in between is x4 as far as I know, but not in use. The third slot, which should provide up to x16 and wired for x16 (using 2 way SLI) is the one reporting x4 for some reason.

The manual states that x8_4 (lane 4) shares bandwidth with the m.2. That is the only thing I can think though, as it is not boosting to x8 on lane 3.



I even made sure to verify the cards were fully seated as well.

*edit* the black lane would be a 3 slot space (60mm) from lane 1. All red slots are spaced a 40mm each.

With lanes 2 and 3, the black slot is at 20mm from each. I don't even count it as existing, since it isn't used for 2 way SLI.


----------



## kzinti1

Now that the last of the parts for my R5E are arriving this week, I'd like to know about the best M2 SSD for this board.
So far, I'm almost decided on a Plextor PX-G256M6e : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=Plextor_PX-G256M6e-_-20-249-046-_-Product
Will 256GB even have enough room for Win 7 x64 and a couple of games?
If it works out as well as I think it will, I'll start looking for one of these M2's with a larger storage capacity.
I would've had this board up and running a lot earlier, but I went whole hog with all the ancilliary components.
Nothing but the best for this, probably my last build.
I already have a GALAX GTX 980 HoF on the way, and a full cover mobo water block for my board.
I'm hoping BitsPower comes out with a block for my HoF, sooner than later.
I'm also considering yet another HoF after the New Year, when my finances should be in somewhat better order.
Will the Plextor M2 SSD be good enough for this machine? If not, I'd sure appreciate some recommendations on some others.
TIA
K1


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Alright, reset the CMOS and went straight in to check the link speed. There was no change. 16-8-4. Any more ideas?


----------



## FlanK3r

*Full review is here:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1523254/asus-rampage-v-extreme-review-by-flank3r

Part with overOCng. For reminder, my cooling system is simply Noctua NHD14. I tested in AIDA stress test for 30min. I tried two combination. One with BCLK around 100 MHz and second with STRAP 125. I pushed memory clock to the higher clocks and cache clock also. Stabilize high cache, RAM and CPU is very stress for CPU overall, so with lower cache and decent RAMs you can get CPU frequency around +100 MHz higher.

*Decent profile*

__
https://flic.kr/p/q9YZcb

I started at "decent" 4200 MHz. 1.22V was necessary for full stable of my retail piece, RAM 3200 MHz and cache 4 GHz. Load stress temps in AIDA stress test were between 75-80 C, not bad.

*The best stable performance profile-named OC1 in graphs*

__
https://flic.kr/p/qrxEYn

It was very hard to get stable 4300 MHz, now I need 1.32V, power consumption jumping up (as you see later in graphs). Temps up to 93 C, small reserve is still here







. I tried 4200 MHz cache, but it was not full stable...

*Second stable performance profile with 125BCLK strap and a bit lower cache and memory clocks-OC2 in graphs*

__
https://flic.kr/p/puMLFz

For 4376 MHz I tried temperatures limits, but not why. Right overclocker must pushing to the limits sometimes







. Cache clocks was here 3876 MHz (is mistake in description note at printscreen) and RAM 3000 DDR4. I set cpu voltage to the 1.35V, for AIDA stress test hitted temps over 100C, yeah baby. This profile has similar average performance as OC1 with lower CPU clocks (but higher cache+memory). Sometimes is better, but lower cache and memory clocks are for some tests important...

old bench days-Cinebench R10, I started promote it for hwbot many years ago







...

__
https://flic.kr/p/qa8A98


*So time for graphs*


__
https://flic.kr/p/qru4Gy


__
https://flic.kr/p/q9ZQmW


__
https://flic.kr/p/q9ZQmL

-the higher cache in OC1 profile and better RAMs means in memory tests clearly win.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qrnDWP



__
https://flic.kr/p/q9ZQkJ

-ufff, all modern chips are so quickly in wprime1024, but under 100s now with air?!


__
https://flic.kr/p/qa78WH

-Frtizchess test over 30k points? ***?! Where are the times when I was happy for 10k barrier 


__
https://flic.kr/p/qa8A7p


__
https://flic.kr/p/puMLEc

-Cinebenchs are so awesome for this monsters


__
https://flic.kr/p/qrxEVg

-ideal CPU for x264 (and sure for x265 4k) video encoding










__
https://flic.kr/p/q9YZa7



__
https://flic.kr/p/qrxEVX

-Far Cry II is very sensitive for CPU (in lower resolutions specially). I had not tested 4960/3930K in this benchamrk and I do not bulid again this CPUs for only few tests...So for Far Cry II graph I changed these CPU for i7-3770K and FX-8350.

Power consumption for 5960X after OC is really big. Big chip, higher voltage= overheating, more current suply, need VRM active cooling. 390 Watts is without GPU load, so with GPU could be around 500W (270X-r9 now)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qrxEVB


This is not all, later max benchmarks at air and we will se what happens with LN2 later







. Im afraid from old SF3D LN2 pot...Petri or Ryba, can me change old one for new one for free?


----------



## technics614

I saw it mentioned above and in other parts of the thread that active cooling of the VRM's are required for overclocking. I also noted where someone bent their board installing EK's full board block solution. Do the VRM's get hot enough to warrant using WC blocks? (I will be installing a loop on this build), or can I get away with placing a small fan near the VRMs so I can avoid potentially warping the board?


----------



## VSG

Stock coolers and a good fan blowing on the VRMs is plenty enough for performance. Waterblocks here are more for aesthetics unless the monoblocks from EK and Bitspower help keep the CPU cooler than an average cpu block like with the other monoblocks.


----------



## technics614

I definitely planned on EK blocks for the CPU and GPU's, and initially was going to throw blocks on the mobo as well, but after seeing the board bowing issues others had I prefer to keep all pcb traces intact.









I doubt I'll have issues with just a cpu block, though the VRM block is a bit scary...


----------



## VSG

I haven't seen anyone else complain to be honest, so I wouldn't say it's a general issue. I am waiting for the monoblock myself.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *technics614*
> 
> and initially was going to throw blocks on the mobo as well, but after seeing the board bowing issues others had I prefer to keep all pcb traces intact.


Hello

You will most likely find this issue is down to user error and not the blocks themselves.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I just ordered the EK Chipset and VRM Blocks. What is the issue with the Bowing, as I have missed it somewhere.

On to the GPU's I have been delaying installing the EK Plexi Terminals, due to everything working, but after seeing Lane 3 running at x4, I decided to start stripping the board today. I removed the Triple Parallel terminal in the last picture, and installed the Plexi Terminals with rigid tubing connectors.. While I was doing that, I switched the GPU's around just to see if it was a GPU causing the reporting issue.. Well.. x16, x8, x8 now.. Gremlins and Magic were the answers...

Either way, I added in a Second pump, just to move the water "smoother" though the loop, and moved the 360 away from the Motherboard. In the process of moving the GPU's and trying to correct the lane error, I sprung a leak. Fixed that, and sprung another. Fixed that, added in the previously mentioned pump, and now I am up and running again...

So, if you are getting lane errors, hocus pocus and shift things around.. it seems to work.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I just ordered the EK Chipset and VRM Blocks. What is the issue with the Bowing, as I have missed it somewhere.
> 
> On to the GPU's I have been delaying installing the EK Plexi Terminals, due to everything working, but after seeing Lane 3 running at x4, I decided to start stripping the board today. I removed the Triple Parallel terminal in the last picture, and installed the Plexi Terminals with rigid tubing connectors.. While I was doing that, I switched the GPU's around just to see if it was a GPU causing the reporting issue.. Well.. x16, x8, x8 now.. Gremlins and Magic were the answers...
> 
> Either way, I added in a Second pump, just to move the water "smoother" though the loop, and moved the 360 away from the Motherboard. In the process of moving the GPU's and trying to correct the lane error, I sprung a leak. Fixed that, and sprung another. Fixed that, added in the previously mentioned pump, and now I am up and running again...
> 
> So, if you are getting lane errors, hocus pocus and shift things around.. it seems to work.


are they also running at pcie 3.0 now? your previous pictures showed 2.0.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> are they also running at pcie 3.0 now? your previous pictures showed 2.0.


Yes. All three and 3.0 and the proper bandwidth. I spoke with ASUS and have no idea what happened. Either way, happy day, everything is functioning again.

I will post pictures after all the bubbles are cleared. I had three fittings break o-rings, so I spent two hours fighting that fiasco off. I am exhausted and it is 230am here.

Thank you for the help, also. If I had an explanation, I would give it, but happy that everything is working all the same.


----------



## muhd86

is it important to install the latest bios for the rampage v extreme , or does the bios that come with the mother board it self stable enough .


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is it important to install the latest bios for the rampage v extreme , or does the bios that come with the mother board it self stable enough .


Make sure you are on bios 801 or better for the best memory stability.


----------



## technics614

I went ahead and ordered the board waterblocks, I'll just have to remember to carefully clamp down without distorting the board. I really don't like the idea of a random fan parked near the VRM, aesthetically displeasing it would look.


----------



## VSG

I wonder if Mehlstaub/Skupples' backplate fan mod can work on the RVE also. Worth a shot I suppose!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Hi geggeg !

Yes, it work on the RVE as well !

My backplate mod start on my own RVIE and Skupples has made it then on his RVIBE according to my instructions.


----------



## VSG

Thanks man, will see if it's compatible with my motherboard tray and give it a shot if so


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

5960x 4.7ghz stress test 1hour passed


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Real Bench isn't enough for me and 1h is way too short


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Real Bench isn't enough for me and 1h is way too short


so i test both real test and linx 0.6.4


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Prime 95 28.5 with AVX2, this 24h+ then your safe


----------



## Kimir

Not on Haswell. But let's not discuss about this once again, heh.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Prime 95 28.5 with AVX2, this 24h+ then your safe


If you have a desire to run AVX2 based stress tests on your computer, that's fine. Do whatever you want.

We have two kind reps here, Raja and Praz, who have both warned the dangers of putting that much current through these processors. Degradation starts occurring when you get around twice the stock tdp. These AVX2 stress tests are putting 3-3.5 times as much power (400-475 watts) through your processor when overclocked.

It isn't healthy, so please keep it to yourself and stop recommending other users to use it.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Prime 95 28.5 with AVX2, this 24h+ then your safe


i passed realbench 1hour and linx 0.6.4

and i have not any problem


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Prime 95 28.5 with AVX2, this 24h+ then your safe


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but when concerning other peoples investments definitely keep this one to yourself. Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Lets just fry these chips with endless hours of stress tests, I am sure 22nm enjoys being heated up to excess, we don't want to be using our computers for computing do we!!. I feel like banging my head against the wall. Just enjoy this wonderfull technology, and stop trying to kill the things. Rant over.


----------



## Mikan02

Anyone know Watts and Amps needed for bottom molex and does it scale with number GPU´s used ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

This is my "Victory Lap" for finally getting everything running optimal. I didn't notice a boost in Heaven, getting Lane 3 to go from x4 to x8, but I am not terribly worried about that at the moment. I am very happy to have everything reporting properly and running well.

Thank you all for your patience and help. You don't know just how much it is appreciated in the times of frustration.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Anyone know Watts and Amps needed for bottom molex and does it scale with number GPU´s used ?


Hello

Watts and amps are different flavors of the same fruit. If only using a couple of graphics cards the additional connector is not normally needed. However, plenty of supplied power is never a bad thing.


----------



## AdamK47

I absolutely love Prime95 and LinX! Love love love love love them!!!

I run them all the time. Just for fun even. I'll even run them when people say I shouldn't just for spite. Oh, and for stability testing purposes, of course.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikan02*
> 
> Anyone know Watts and Amps needed for bottom molex and does it scale with number GPU´s used ?


It's just there for supplemental power and yes it'll scale. Each pcie slots provide 75w and when there's insufficient power it'll try to pull from the 24 pin, which depending on the board it might burn out or melt the connector.

It first happened in 2010 I think with people running quad setups, then again when mining happened and now some manufacturers put either a molex/4 pin/ or a sata connector to power the lanes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> when there's insufficient power it'll try to pull from the 24 pin


Hello

All power for the PCIe slots is from the 24 pin connector without the use of a supplemental pwoer connection.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All power for the PCIe slots is from the 24 pin connector.


Overload I mean, that's why it overheats or melts.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> -- wat --


What i mean is normally you see the recommendation to set Core input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.9V and start overclocking.

For me i found setting it lower also helps overclocking.

RVE defaulted to 1.80V.

Instead of raising, i lowered to 1.76V and found better Realbench stability.

My vcore settings is 1.25V,

Hence VCCIN is about +0.5V of vcore, which i seen is recommended for Haswell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> What i mean is normally you see the recommendation to set Core input voltage (VCCIN) to 1.9V and start overclocking.
> 
> For me i found setting it lower also helps overclocking.
> 
> RVE defaulted to 1.80V.
> 
> Instead of raising, i lowered to 1.76V and found better Realbench stability.
> 
> My vcore settings is 1.25V,
> 
> Hence VCCIN is about +0.5V of vcore, which i seen is recommended for Haswell.


You'll probably find this will help if you're not pushing your chip a great deal, not at the other end of the spectrum. Normally reduced VCCIN results in needing more vcore for the same frequency


----------



## Mikan02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Watts and amps are different flavors of the same fruit. If only using a couple of graphics cards the additional connector is not normally needed. However, plenty of supplied power is never a bad thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> It's just there for supplemental power and yes it'll scale. Each pcie slots provide 75w and when there's insufficient power it'll try to pull from the 24 pin, which depending on the board it might burn out or melt the connector.
> 
> It first happened in 2010 I think with people running quad setups, then again when mining happened and now some manufacturers put either a molex/4 pin/ or a sata connector to power the lanes.


Thank you both ^^
Have just 2 GPU´s running atm, but their really power hungry cards. Looks like VRM on the RVE got slightly cooler when I attached the bottom molex.








Got 2 more GPU´s, but need waterblocks for all. Hopefully get those soon, Matrix cooling blocks are nice but they tend to blow heat everywhere and warming up the PCH.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You'll probably find this will help if you're not pushing your chip a great deal, not at the other end of the spectrum. Normally reduced VCCIN results in needing more vcore for the same frequency


it really depends on the chip. some chips don't need as much vccin as others. for my chip, it need's +0.6v vccin higher than vcore any lower and it will need more vcore to be stable


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Silent Scone gave better words to the feeling I had.


----------



## tistou77

New ME Firmware 9.1.25.1005


----------



## Aelius

Hey, I'm building a new rig with the Rampage V Extreme, and I'm debating which cooling option to go with for the CPU. Will the Rampage V Extreme be tough enough to handle a 3lb heatsink? A lot of people express concern for their motherboard about using such heavy heatsinks. I will hardly ever be physically moving my case, and I'll be assembling it at home.


----------



## poulk

Hi guys!
Need a small advice. Can i have any problem in work, if i install different memory modules (by size) i have 2x ddr4 crucial (2x4gb) and i find same crucial memory but 2x8 gb. Should i buy it ? Or better take same size? thx!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Do not mix memory !


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have the 4 pin n molex connected at the base of the motherboard,do I need to activate it in the Bios? I know with all EVGA boards, you can connect the power, but it isn't active until you set it to run off the connection.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have the 4 pin n molex connected at the base of the motherboard,do I need to activate it in the Bios? I know with all EVGA boards, you can connect the power, but it isn't active until you set it to run off the connection.


Hello

No there is nothing to activate. That would be a useless option.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No there is nothing to activate. That would be a useless option.


I thought the same thing.. If I ever went back to EVGA, I would hope they removed that feature, but I doubt they ever will.

Thanks for the answer. I was hoping I hadn't overlooked it somewhere.

I wish, since Asus only uses a 4 pin for the second cpu connector, that they would use a 4 pin or 6 pin rather than molex, as I find molex annoying as stock cables and will have to get a custom single molex so that it doesn't interfere with things later. I do love this motherboard either way though.


----------



## vmanuelgm




----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*


----------



## petedread

Holy smokes scarlet-tech. They are some absolutely amazing latency scores.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*












Good chip. HT on or off???


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you are on bios 801 or better for the best memory stability.


so if the motherboard has a bios above this then i should let it be or should i update to latest bios the 1st time i start it up .


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chip. HT on or off???


thnks, HT is on


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so if the motherboard has a bios above this then i should let it be or should i update to latest bios the 1st time i start it up .


It wouldn't hurt to update it.


----------



## YawMawn

Hah. There isn't anything wrong with Prime95. Anyone who says that there is needs to figure out what they mean by "stable".

*whine* Prime95 is too hot

*whine* Prime95 takes too much voltage to be stable

Remember what the first word of "stress test" means? Go right ahead and run your no-AVX2 "stress" tests but don't come complaining to me when your CPU bugs out because it can't take AVX2 jobs. AVX2 is part of the package and Prime95 is the best way to test the stability of the hardware involved with that instruction test. It's fine if you want to avoid it if you know you don't make heavy use of AVX2 instructions.

It's like complaining that running hurts your knees so you "skip" that part of the workout and then complain that you can't run away from a bear when the time comes.

"But you said I was in good shape! I did all the workouts!"


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Hah. There isn't anything wrong with Prime95. Anyone who says that there is needs to figure out what they mean by "stable".
> 
> *whine* Prime95 is too hot
> 
> *whine* Prime95 takes too much voltage to be stable


Not at all.

Prime95 uses too much _current_, more than tripling the TDP of these processors. If you have a desire to run AVX2 stress tests, it's best to leave your processor at stock to avoid damage/degradation.


----------



## Aelius

Anyone using this motherboard with either the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Cryorig R1 Ultimate, NH-D15, or Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme? What's the clearance like for high profile RAM and PCI-e slot?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Holy smokes scarlet-tech. They are some absolutely amazing latency scores.


Wasn't me!!! LoL. I need to work on Overclocking my RAM. I am currently running it at stock timings but have the overall speeds ramped up, but not as amazing as theirs. I am at 2700mhz 15-15-15-35 -296-2T

Here is mine: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*


----------



## leighspped

this sounds like its the drive but lets see what you think. i installed a Samsung XP941. i install a few games to it run it for some gaming for 2 days... then poof its gone windows shows it at unallocated space. so i format and install windows and do some stress testing, it passes after 3 days its gone... back to unallocated

should i just return?


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> this sounds like its the drive but lets see what you think. i installed a Samsung XP941. i install a few games to it run it for some gaming for 2 days... then poof its gone windows shows it at unallocated space. so i format and install windows and do some stress testing, it passes after 3 days its gone... back to unallocated
> 
> should i just return?


I saw some tests where that drive overheated quite a bit.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/

Could that be the problem?


----------



## leighspped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> I saw some tests where that drive overheated quite a bit.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256-M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/
> 
> Could that be the problem?


i think your right, HWmonitor cant see any sensors on it.... i guess that means bye bye m.2 ssd


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> this sounds like its the drive but lets see what you think. i installed a Samsung XP941. i install a few games to it run it for some gaming for 2 days... then poof its gone windows shows it at unallocated space. so i format and install windows and do some stress testing, it passes after 3 days its gone... back to unallocated
> 
> should i just return?


No issues here with the Samsung XP941. I have 2 in my system, one in the M.2 slot and one in the X99-DL PCIe card (the X99-DL is dead, so I used some stuff from that box). The drive in the M.2 slot is my boot drive and the other one is my cache drive.


----------



## leighspped

no good


----------



## petedread

Oh, ha ha. Still your scores are good. I'm running stock XMP 3000 and my score depresses me lol.


----------



## MagicBox

Alright, so I make just one tiny little change to the BIOS (setting Vcore to adaptive with my stable Vcore as turbo, with some 50mV as offset. The computer boots just fine. But then Windows Boot Manager says it can't read the BCD and tells me to repair it by booting from the CD.

Yeah sure Microsoft with your secure boot crap. I then boot from the CD and it hangs at "starting windows" forever. A CD of which I know works just fine.

Then, I go to the BIOS once more and take it off "Windows UEFI" and put it on "Other OS". Reboot. And here Windows comes up just fine.

What's with this UEFI / Secure boot / Windows 7 crap? It's not working at all. Setting Vcore to adaptive voltage has never been an issue, the CPU is as stable as ever, verified this when booting into Windows and run RealBench for a bit.

Edit: I'm not blaming Asus, it's more of a rant at Microsoft (which has been pissing me off to no end lately).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicBox*
> 
> What's with this UEFI / Secure boot / Windows 7 crap? It's not working at all.


Hello

Windows 7 doesn't support Secure Boot. "Other OS" would be the correct setting.


----------



## MagicBox

Strange, it's how I installed Windows 7 Ultimate when I had the BIOS set to Windows UEFI. I have to say I had not been making BIOS changes afterwards as I was done tweaking after having fully finalized my desired OC / BIOS settings. It always booted fine until I today decided to actually enable this adaptive Vcore as that was the only thing I hadn't done yet.

But alrighty, I'll keep it on Other OS from now on and won't bother with it









Edit: And wanted to say, I'm very happy with this Asus board; it's been more than a worthy follow-up to my old X58 Foxconn Bloodrage mobo.


----------



## Vindicare

I'm heartbroken....

after prepping my wc loop, i tuned the system on and .....

nothing ... does not boot.

The system starts and show in the qrcode led a 00 for half a second and turns off, rog logo start button bios led etc keep lighted up and won't react to anything anymore.
If i turn off the psu then on again i can try to boot it again but same thing, 00 for half a second on the QR and shuts the boot process again.

cpu is a 5930 evga 1000 p2 psu, have tried everything, even got the cpu out, it's in the socket on the correct position, the case does not have a beeper so i dont even know if its beeping or something.

did someone have a similar problem?


----------



## szeged

try a different psu if you can.


----------



## Vindicare

psu with the loop installed on the 24pin starts up ok.

do you think it might be incompatible with the rampage?

what should i try? corsair?


----------



## Sem

I have a problem my 2nd row of back usb3 ports they are not working at all devices connected to them are totally dead in and out of windows

according to the manual these are ports USB3_E56_E78

the 4 above them and the 2 below are working fine not sure why these are not i checked the bios and those ports are showing up as enabled

i am using a 5930k have SLI 780s and a X-Fi Titanium HD in the bottom red slot X8_4 i also have 2 SSDS and 3 HDDs connected so maybe the board disabled them because i have too many devices?

tried both 0802 and 0901 bios

hope they are not knacked and i have to RMA


----------



## Vindicare

tryed everything to get this running.

tested with a corsair 850hx, with just 2 sticks of memory, with one stick, with no memory lol.

got it out of the case, removed cpu checked that everything was or seemed ok.

tryed to boot out of the case, and symptom is allways the same it wont post.

when i press start lights up double zeros for maybe a quarter of a second and shuts down.

i think i got a DOA, if it was the cpu the board would tell me right? or the memory? she simply refuses to turn on.

bought this one expecting to get the best hardware and go figure....
Going to take it to the store tommorow.


----------



## broncogr

Have you installed the 24pin 8pin and 4pin?
Double zero usually points to cpu or board.
Also, switch to bios chip number 2 and try booting


----------



## Vindicare

Yhea thank you, tryed with 8pin, 4 pin, 8 and 4 pin, and 24 ping allways connected ofc, in the manual it says that you just need one of the secondary connections either 8 or 4 pin but i tryed with both at the same time to see if it would post.

Also changed bios allways the same problem, does not even post, i saw on the manual that on the qr codes theres errors for cpu, so i guess it should at least post and give me errors accordingly, but it does nothing no component errors just shuts down.


----------



## MagicBox

There might be a possibility you zapped the CPU with ESD when you first unpackaged and mounted it. I would just RMA your CPU first. That stuff is DOA is obvious.


----------



## zoson

http://s144.photobucket.com/user/zoson/media/LGA2011-3/r5e-unknown-device_zps803a1844.jpg.html
I can't figure out what this unknown device is... It's obviously something on my motherboard, but none of the drivers on the disk or downloaded from the site clear this unknown device.

Can't figure out why there's an interrupt conflict on this device either.
http://s144.photobucket.com/user/zoson/media/LGA2011-3/r5e-a8zhiijy_zps59394bcd.jpg.html

Anyone got an idea?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/zoson/media/LGA2011-3/r5e-unknown-device_zps803a1844.jpg.html
> I can't figure out what this unknown device is... It's obviously something on my motherboard, but none of the drivers on the disk or downloaded from the site clear this unknown device.
> 
> Can't figure out why there's an interrupt conflict on this device either.
> http://s144.photobucket.com/user/zoson/media/LGA2011-3/r5e-a8zhiijy_zps59394bcd.jpg.html
> 
> Anyone got an idea?


Try this http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/Intel_RAID_Win7-8-8-1_V13101058.zip


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Try this http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/sata/Intel_RAID_Win7-8-8-1_V13101058.zip


Tried that already.







Quote:


> I can't figure out what this unknown device is... It's obviously something on my motherboard, but none of the drivers on the disk or downloaded from the site clear this unknown device.


I literally downloaded and installed every single file that's on the asus site to try and resolve this. I just verified that I have this exact file downloaded and that my RST is 13.10.1058(it is). So I know I hve this already.


----------



## vlps5122

did u try updating directly from device manager using online update


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> did u try updating directly from device manager using online update


Yes, it says no drivers were found for the device.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Yes, it says no drivers were found for the device.


are u using a raid configuration? could be a conflict stemming from that if so, id check the motherboard manual to get clarification on it. if not sorry idk


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> are u using a raid configuration?


Yes,
Ports 0, 1, 2, and 3 are a 4 disk raid 5 array. The array is working correctly.

Port 9 is my SSD and Port 10 is my BD-RW. Both of these devices are also working correctly.


----------



## vlps5122

also are you on 0802? and the acpi eror unkown device may be if you had installed the driver prior to updating the bios, i think that happens sometimes.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Yes,
> Ports 0, 1, 2, and 3 are a 4 disk raid 5 array. The array is working correctly.
> 
> Port 9 is my SSD and Port 10 is my BD-RW. Both of these devices are also working correctly.


something with the raid is causing that error, i would read the manual for that section i dont know much on it myself but i believe that is the root of the issue


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> also are you on 0802? and the acpi eror unkown device may be if you had installed the driver prior to updating the bios, i think that happens sometimes.


This is a very real possibility. I'm running 901 but installed the driver on the original launch bios. I don't recall if the unknown device was there originally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> something with the raid is causing that error, i would read the manual for that section i dont know much on it myself but i believe that is the root of the issue


I've actually booted to windows a few times with the raid totally unplugged and it still shows the unknown device.


----------



## petedread

I really feel for you man. I have had that sinking feeling before.

Take CPU out again and have a look at the socket pins. Even if you are thinking to yourself "there is no way I have bent the pins", check anyway. It sounds to me like a dead CPU.

Have you had this rig running before you installed the loop?


----------



## vlps5122

yeah ive had bent pins before, just gotta straighten them a bit and your good to go. does suck having to drain the loop and take cpu block off and all that though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> This is a very real possibility. I'm running 901 but installed the driver on the original launch bios. I don't recall if the unknown device was there originally.
> I've actually booted to windows a few times with the raid totally unplugged and it still shows the unknown device.


this might/should work:

insert the dvd that came with the mobo. open device manager and select the unknown device, open > update driver> and let it search the DVD for the driver....


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Tried that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally downloaded and installed every single file that's on the asus site to try and resolve this. I just verified that I have this exact file downloaded and that my RST is 13.10.1058(it is). So I know I hve this already.


In my computer (Running Windows 8.1 MCE) Device Manager, this is an ACPI Module Device, the driver is from Microsoft version 6.3.9600.17238, dated 6/21/2006. The siblings you poster are identical to what I have for this entry. When I look at Driver Details, I get "No driver files are required or have been loaded for this device."

You may want to try installing ACPI drivers.


----------



## zoson

Thanks for the responses guys, I'll try these two things when I get home and report back.

Update:
First, I tried reinstalling ACPI. That didn't achieve what we hoped.
Then, I tried scanning the ENTIRE DVD for drivers for the "Unknown Device" - solved that one. +Rep Jpmboy
Still can't figure out the A8ZHIIJY IDE controller though.


----------



## stubass

@[email protected] just to let you know that the problems with installing MEI was due to the benching version of win 7. I installed the full version of Win 7 on a different drive and everything went smooth.


----------



## cyberlando

So overclocked my pc and its 100% stable 4.5ghz at 1.36v and cache at 4.3ghz at 1.27v

Ran aid64 for 24hrs and real bench for about 4........ intelburn test for 5 hours

The issue im having is that during regular operation and multitasking my mouse responds perfectly....no lag or delay.

While aida64 or real bench running in the background i cant really do much else on my pc as the mouse starts having delayed responses.....

Sometimes id click something and like a second later it highlights.....everything works just fine but there is massive delays in mouse response

Also i have mmy gskill 2666 cl15 kit at 13 13 13 35 2t or 1t gives me the exact same issue


----------



## broncogr

This is normal behavior as benchmarks consume 100% of your pc resources its perfectly normal for the mouse to lag


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberlando*
> 
> While aida64 or real bench running in the background i cant really do much else on my pc as the mouse starts having delayed responses.....


It depends on the benchmark you run. To properly Benchmark or Stress Test, the component in question must be used to its fullest capacity. In other words, your CPU usage is at 100% which means even the lightest of tasks (clicking on an icon) have to compete for resources.

Prime95 is one example of a test that doesn't do that. I'm actually a member of GIMPS and I run Prime95 24/7, and I don't even notice. The program runs itself at the lowest execution priority so that anything else gets to have as many resources as it needs first.

If your benchmark runs at a higher priority than other programs, it's perfectly normal that you're experiencing some lag.


----------



## Petnax

NO manufacturer seal on box - really?

It's the second RVE board i bought and it still comes in open box. Does anyone receives this board in fully SEALED box?

I start too paranoid against open boxes and fingerprints on boards...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petnax*
> 
> NO manufacturer seal on box - really?
> 
> It's the second RVE board i bought and it still comes in open box. Does anyone receives this board in fully SEALED box?
> 
> I start too paranoid against open boxes and fingerprints on boards...


I haven't seen a sealed RVE before, I don't think they seal them for whatever reason.


----------



## szeged

Mine wasn't sealed and I had one of the first boards ordered on release.


----------



## zoson

Same here. Ordered release day and no seal.


----------



## Petnax

it's ridiculous... my first board (which is in the system currently) has some visual defects and many finger prints. I have noticed those defects after removing all heat blocks . bought from Newegg. So, now its dead anyway (my fault), but i would RMA immediately if i noticed that before.

ASUS should seal their products, especially motherboards, against second hands on and bended pints on CPU socket.


----------



## Nitrius

Don't suppose there is any downside by updating to the newest bios? My board came with 0706 installed, no problems to report with it so far, but i like to stay up to date.


----------



## Menthol

If you have no problems why update your bios, although it probably will be OK,

ASUS does not seal there boxes, motherboard, graphic's cards, either one, downside is you can't know for sure if someone has been inside


----------



## Aelius

I'd love to get this motherboard, but my case only has motherboard mounting holes for standard ATX. My case *is* physically wide enough to handle the extra width (10.7") of the RVE, so as long as the RVE has mounting holes in the same positions as a standard ATX board, all is good! Can anyone confirm whether the RVE mounting holes are spaced the same as in standard ATX (12" x 9.6")?


----------



## VSG

Yes, it does


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yes, it does


Sweet!

[$500 disappears from wallet]


----------



## VSG

Make sure you got enough space for everything else coming from that side- especially that 24 pin ATX cable.


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Make sure you got enough space for everything else coming from that side- especially that 24 pin ATX cable.


I think so, yeah. Here's a picture of the same case with a motherboard (G1 Sniper 2) which is only a quarter-inch narrower than the RVE.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

Looks ok to me


----------



## dopax

I would like to ask yourselves is little doubt that this assaulting me ........... given as are structured SATA 6GB's ports on this board ........ ¿ what would be the best distribution of my units in those ports ? ....... let me explain , a RAID 0 of 2 HDD's + a RAID 1 of two HDD's and , finally , a SSD Samsung 840 Pro as my main system disk.
My first thought is the raid 0 and raid 1 in ports 1-4 ( ports 1 - 6 in BIOS in raid mode , of course) , and SSD on port 7 ( ports 7 -8 in BIOS in AHCI mode ) ......... is the best option?.........¿ would negatively affect my SSD that ports 7 -10 don't support IRST ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vmanuelgm

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## ozzy1925

today my pc suddenly restarted and stopped at asus logo screen .I restarted 3-4 times and power off 1-2 times but it always stuck on the logo screen untill i reset cmos.Do you think my motherboard is faulty?


----------



## broncogr

More info is needed to be able to help you.
Please post complete system specs together with OC details and voltages.
Are you on latest Bios?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> More info is needed to be able to help you.
> Please post complete system specs together with OC details and voltages.
> Are you on latest Bios?


highly doubtful. something is causing instability. i had random restarts with vrm spread spectrum enabled. make sure that and cpu spread spectrum are disabled


----------



## dopax

someone who can answer my post # 3441? ................ not want to miss among the following post's


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> More info is needed to be able to help you.
> Please post complete system specs together with OC details and voltages.
> Are you on latest Bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> highly doubtful. something is causing instability. i had random restarts with vrm spread spectrum enabled. make sure that and cpu spread spectrum are disabled


cpu:5960x
ram:gskill 4x4 16gb 3200mhz
ocz vertex 4 128gb
asus strix 980
bios:0901
all stock settings, only turbo enabled


----------



## broncogr

Turbo is enabled by default...
How about the memory? Running it at XMP? Voltages adjusted accordingly?
I don't think your motherboard has issues.
I think your memory isn't setup correctly or your chip has issues running it at 3200


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Turbo is enabled by default...
> How about the memory? Running it at XMP? Voltages adjusted accordingly?
> I don't think your motherboard has issues.
> I think your memory isn't setup correctly or your chip has issues running it at 3200


xmp is not enabled and the ram running at 2133mhz


----------



## Petnax

ozzy1925,

Have you tried "Mem OK" a small reset button near sata connectors on motherboard?

It helps me sometime to boot properly. Running mine Dominator @2800 using XMP


----------



## zoson

How about them post codes? You know... Those things that help diagnose these problems...


----------



## ozzy1925

i think the code was 64 .as the manual says :cpu dxe initialization is started. Whats that mean?


----------



## zoson

The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed.

Pull all your memory modules except one. Try to post. Cycle through your modules one by one in the same socket to find the bad one. If they all seem bad... Try a different socket.

This could be a number of things:
1. Dead memory module
2. Bad memory socket
3. Damaged IMC


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> The Driver Execution Environment (DXE) phase is where most of the system initialization is performed. Pre-EFI Initialization (PEI), the phase prior to DXE, is responsible for initializing permanent memory in the platform so that the DXE phase can be loaded and executed.
> 
> Pull all your memory modules except one. Try to post. Cycle through your modules one by one in the same socket to find the bad one. If they all seem bad... Try a different socket.
> 
> This could be a number of things:
> 1. Dead memory module
> 2. Bad memory socket
> 3. Damaged IMC


i just tried all red slots 1by1 and pc posts fine


----------



## zoson

so you know all y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i just tried all red slots 1by1 and pc posts fine


so you know all your channels are fine... add memory sticks until it doesn't... then you have your bad stick.


----------



## stxe34

hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


Tried disabling indexing of drive? (If it's 2TB or more, or you have a few..)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi peeps, not sure if anyone can help but i have a 5960x with rve, 16gb 3000mhz ram, 4 titan blacks sli and a ssd raid 0 setup. i have a problem that i cant seem to find the cause of. basically when playing games like project cars or cod aw there seems to be a pause during game play like its waking the hard drive up kind of effect. it can last for a second or two before going back to normal. does anyone have experience with this? or have any ideas of software to monitor/log to find the issue?


Are you overclocked at all? Unstable cache, memory, or GPU memory can also cause what you're describing.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Tried disabling indexing of drive? (If it's 2TB or more, or you have a few..)


they are 2x crucial 512gb not sire if indexing is enabled will have a look thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you overclocked at all? Unstable cache, memory, or GPU memory can also cause what you're describing.


it is overclocked at 4.0ghz 32x125 the voltage is set to auto.


----------



## stxe34

ok so put everything back to stock settings and still the same..it seems like on call of duty that when i fire the gun it loads the sound up and pauses if that makes sense?


----------



## Onimax

Hi guys, got my R5E just before Christmas and was finally able to play around with it a little bit.
What concerns me however is the boot performance of the R5E in conjunction with the Samsung XP941.

I flashed the board to the latest 0901 bios when i got it and installed Win 8.1 64 bit onto the XP941 via USB without a hassle.

Booting however takes longer than with my old rig (2*Samsung 840 EVO 250GB in Raid 0 on an ASUS X79 Pro) which I thought should be - if anything - shorter as the XP941 does not require additional drivers to be loaded during boot (?). The spinner of the Win 8.1 boot screen takes 4-5 rounds before finally getting into windows which imao is quite long (didn't stop the actual amount of time but I think you get it - on my old rig the spinner didn't even finish a full circle).

The second problem I got with the XP941 is that booting is somewhat unstable. Sometimes the system would randomly hang on the boot screen - then I require 2-3 resets and sometimes I have to go into the bios before the system then boots up normally. I disabled Fast Boot in the bios which seems to have fixed this issue as for now (more than a workaround than a solution though...).
On the other hand, if the system makes it to windows it is rock stable and the XP941 performs as expected (1090 MB/s sequential read etc.).

I was wondering if any of you guys have the same problems with the XP941 and the R5E and/or perhaps found some solutions for the stated problems?
I also set the bios option to use M.2 rather then auto determine whether to use M.2 or PCIE slot 3.
Help would be greatly appreciated!

Oh and I am currently using two EVGAs 980 GTX Classified in SLI, a 5960X and a 64GB Corsair Memory Kit (2666), but everything with stock speeds due to testing - I want to eliminate the irritating boot behavior first.
Will also place Enzotech ramsinks on the XP941 as soon as they are delivered, because I got some pretty high temps (using an ir thermometer) of around 80°C on the SSD's controller like some other people here.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> they are 2x crucial 512gb not sire if indexing is enabled will have a look thanks
> 
> it is overclocked at 4.0ghz 32x125 the voltage is set to auto.


Those HDD aren't big enough for indexing to slow you down AFAIK.
More than one 2TB can cause a lag in reading on my rigs.....it seems.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Those HDD aren't big enough for indexing to slow you down AFAIK.
> More than one 2TB can cause a lag in reading on my rigs.....it seems.


i have tried it with indexing off and on..no difference
wold the the raid stripe size make any difference? it is set to 16k as suggested by various site


----------



## GoNz0-

Hi all, my 1st post is asking for help with my R5E and a 9530, heres the copy and paste from the asus forum.

My issue is this.

The PC will sit idle on the desktop, I am never there and it doesn't BSOD according to the event viewer.

I will lose connection via Teamviewer or notice it isn't online and WOL will fail to wake the PC.

When I head up to the PC it is sat on the BIOS setup screen, I am unable to make any changes that allow me to save & exit and get back to booting into windows.

I can shutdown and power up to go to BIOS instead of it POSTing then attempting to boot.

It shows both intel RAID array online and the intel boot is the only option as expected yet it will just return to the BIOS screen.

If I try and load a saved BIOS profile it just locks up.

If I reset the BIOS or load defaults and start again it becomes bootable.

I am overclocked to 4.4 on a 9530 pushing 1.28v to the core, Adaptive voltage and auto cache (runs at 30). Most of the other settings are auto.

Totally stumped.

It runs a GTX980, I have ditched the Phoebus soundcard for the onboard one due to feedback so that has been ruled out.

Help


----------



## stxe34

ok so have tried a few things now...
sli/no sli
changing pagefile size
various nvidia settings
uninstalled intel rapid storage
xmp/no xmp settings
removing backup drive
vsync on/off
disabling various programs running in the background
re-installing drivers etc
no difference...not sure what to do now???


----------



## Onimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> ok so have tried a few things now...
> sli/no sli
> changing pagefile size
> various nvidia settings
> uninstalled intel rapid storage
> xmp/no xmp settings
> removing backup drive
> vsync on/off
> disabling various programs running in the background
> re-installing drivers etc
> no difference...not sure what to do now???


Have you also tried it without raid? I had issues a while ago with two Corsair GT (should be the same/very similar Controller) drives in raid 0 on a X79 based board.
The solution there was a bios update I, unfortunately, had to wait for about 3 months... :/

One other thing that pops into my mind right now: Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of both drives? If one drive is starting to fail those hiccups could be an explanation for it.

But as I said I think that it is more likely an issue with the Intel raid controller + SandForce based drives as I didn't experience these issues with the same board/bios and two 840 EVOs.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> Have you also tried it without raid? I had issues a while ago with two Corsair GT (should be the same/very similar Controller) drives in raid 0 on a X79 based board.
> The solution there was a bios update I, unfortunately, had to wait for about 3 months... :/
> 
> One other thing that pops into my mind right now: Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of both drives? If one drive is starting to fail those hiccups could be an explanation for it.
> 
> But as I said I think that it is more likely an issue with the Intel raid controller + SandForce based drives as I didn't experience these issues with the same board/bios and two 840 EVOs.


hi thanks for the reply...it was the same with a single ssd..both drives are new and seem fine with everything else...


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, got my R5E just before Christmas and was finally able to play around with it a little bit.
> What concerns me however is the boot performance of the R5E in conjunction with the Samsung XP941.
> 
> I flashed the board to the latest 0901 bios when i got it and installed Win 8.1 64 bit onto the XP941 via USB without a hassle.
> 
> Booting however takes longer than with my old rig (2*Samsung 840 EVO 250GB in Raid 0 on an ASUS X79 Pro) which I thought should be - if anything - shorter as the XP941 does not require additional drivers to be loaded during boot (?). The spinner of the Win 8.1 boot screen takes 4-5 rounds before finally getting into windows which imao is quite long (didn't stop the actual amount of time but I think you get it - on my old rig the spinner didn't even finish a full circle).
> 
> The second problem I got with the XP941 is that booting is somewhat unstable. Sometimes the system would randomly hang on the boot screen - then I require 2-3 resets and sometimes I have to go into the bios before the system then boots up normally. I disabled Fast Boot in the bios which seems to have fixed this issue as for now (more than a workaround than a solution though...).
> On the other hand, if the system makes it to windows it is rock stable and the XP941 performs as expected (1090 MB/s sequential read etc.).
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys have the same problems with the XP941 and the R5E and/or perhaps found some solutions for the stated problems?
> I also set the bios option to use M.2 rather then auto determine whether to use M.2 or PCIE slot 3.
> Help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Oh and I am currently using two EVGAs 980 GTX Classified in SLI, a 5960X and a 64GB Corsair Memory Kit (2666), but everything with stock speeds due to testing - I want to eliminate the irritating boot behavior first.
> Will also place Enzotech ramsinks on the XP941 as soon as they are delivered, because I got some pretty high temps (using an ir thermometer) of around 80°C on the SSD's controller like some other people here.


When you say "stock speeds" what do you mean? Is your ram running at 2133 or 2666?

Most startup speed/slow down when windows is starting is due to drivers and programs starting up. There are tests available to find out how fast your XP941 is operating if you feel that is an issue.

Have you checked the Q-Code when the system hangs on the boot screen?

Many people have reported boot issues with USB hubs connected. What USB devices do you have connected? This could also affect startup speed.


----------



## Onimax

Hey thanks for your input.

Ram is currently running at 2133 just to rule out every source of error.
The Q-Code sometimes hangs at "FA" (invalid recovery capsule) and sometimes at "AD" (Ready To Boot event).

I am indeed using an internal USB 2.0 hub (NZXT IU01) where I have some thermal sensors, the CPU Pump Monitor and the front panel USB 2.0 connected to (due to the lack of additional USB 2.0 headers on the board). Will try to unplug it and see how it behaves. Would be a shame if this is causing it...









Again, thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Many people have reported boot issues with USB hubs connected. What USB devices do you have connected? This could also affect startup speed.


Hello

Most USB issue are from the connected devices leaking DC voltage or not being compliant with Intel's latest USB specs.


----------



## stubass

Does soldering something like a molex plug on to the voltage monitoring points so my DMM's can be permanently connected void warranty?


----------



## VSG

Pretty sure any modification voids warranty.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Pretty sure any modification voids warranty.


Oh well, guess i am voiding warranty then


----------



## szeged

when buying from asus i usually assume i dont have a warranty in the first place even if their site says otherwise lol.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when buying from asus i usually assume i dont have a warranty in the first place even if their site says otherwise lol.


hahahahah


----------



## ALT F4

Was able to get my EK blocks on, please ignore the 20 fittings of restriction on them











If any of you are willing to sell me your IO heatsink with the heatpipe on please contact me.


----------



## dopax

Greetings to all:

I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).

This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).

I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD

I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).

The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .

I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


----------



## Onimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


Hey, I am experiencing the same problem with my XP941 (see here: post #3461).
I temporarily fixed the problem by disabling "Fast Boot" in the bios. Maybe this helps.


----------



## dopax

I was about to continue testing with Win 8.1 Pro installed; I followed your advice and have fast boot off.
For now, a couple of starts and some reboots without any problem; we'll see how it goes behaving over time
Thanks


----------



## RoboChimp

I'm considering this board for my next build. Can it handle 128GB (16GB dimms) of RAM?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoboChimp*
> 
> I'm considering this board for my next build. Can it handle 128GB (16GB dimms) of RAM?


Windows x64 versions have artificial ram limits as part of the pricing structure, so get "Professional" or better.
Quote:


> Here are the upper RAM limits for the different editions of Windows 7:
> 
> Starter: 8GB
> Home Basic: 8GB
> Home Premium: 16GB
> Professional: 192GB
> Enterprise: 192GB
> Ultimate: 192GB


RAM is "regulated" by the imc on the processor AFAIK, and CPUs are not created equal. Most often either a good imc or a good overclocker but not both?

Why 128GB of RAM? You are doing something that needs it?


----------



## Train Wreck

I have a question regarding the OC Panel that came with the motherboard....

A friend of mine is finishing up the build today(I have a crap-ton of other stuff to do and I trust this guy completely) and as far as the OC Panel goes, if I want to set this up outside of my case, do I route the SATA power cable and data cable through an opened slot at the back of the case?

I have to do it this way because the two drive bays in my Corsair 540 are taken up already with a blu ray burner and the NZXT Hue.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I have a question regarding the OC Panel that came with the motherboard....
> 
> A friend of mine is finishing up the build today(I have a crap-ton of other stuff to do and I trust this guy completely) and as far as the OC Panel goes, if I want to set this up outside of my case, do I route the SATA power cable and data cable through an opened slot at the back of the case?
> 
> I have to do it this way because the two drive bays in my Corsair 540 are taken up already with a blu ray burner and the NZXT Hue.


If you can do it that way, then yes, the only limiting factor is the length of the cables and the eventual position you want it.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> If you can do it that way, then yes, the only limiting factor is the length of the cables and the eventual position you want it.


That's what I thought but I just wanted to verify that through someone else.

I tried searching for a video on youtube but couldn't find anything helpful.

Where I will have my case positioned, length shouldn't be a factor. If it is, then I just won't use it. It seems to be more of a convenience/coolness factor. Everything that the OC panel can do can be done via BIOS anyway.


----------



## RoboChimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Windows x64 versions have artificial ram limits as part of the pricing structure, so get "Professional" or better.
> RAM is "regulated" by the imc on the processor AFAIK, and CPUs are not created equal. Most often either a good imc or a good overclocker but not both?
> 
> Why 128GB of RAM? You are doing something that needs it?


I need 128GB to keep multiple VFX programs open at the same time like Maya and Nuke and do RAM previews . Also, if I build an X99 system, I'd like to keep it for at least 4 years, so I'll be upgrading it to 128GB at some point.


----------



## alancsalt

OK, well I've certainly not tried that much, but on general principles you might also find you can only run that ram at the recommended speed or "native" speed, like 1333MHz or 1600MHz with that much.. like Star Trek, you're boldly going where few have been...


----------



## dopax

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> Hey, I am experiencing the same problem with my XP941 (see here: post #3461).
> I temporarily fixed the problem by disabling "Fast Boot" in the bios. Maybe this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I was about to continue testing with Win 8.1 Pro installed; I followed your advice and have fast boot off.
> For now, a couple of starts and some reboots without any problem; we'll see how it goes behaving over time
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying with the current installation of Windows 8.1 pro 64 bits with " fast boot " disabled ; still sporadic crashes (freezes screen) occur ; always in the same place, at the loading screen with the logo of win 8
> For the rest , once booted seems stable and I've not noticed anything irregular.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, well I've certainly not tried that much, but on general principles you might also find you can only run that ram at the recommended speed or "native" speed, like 1333MHz or 1600MHz with that much.. like Star Trek, you're boldly going where few have been...


More likely he would be forced to underclock first (or play with SA voltage) before he would get properly working timings.

Also trying to place RAM into these remaining half of RAM slots year-two later is often adventurous behavior.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoboChimp*
> 
> I'm considering this board for my next build. Can it handle 128GB (16GB dimms) of RAM?


Yes it can handle with 8 slots 16GB dimms in each. Just make sure you choose a good priced ram, it will be easy to run into several thousand dollars spent just for RAM when there are other kits out there offering similar performance for a fraction of the price.


----------



## RoboChimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> OK, well I've certainly not tried that much, but on general principles you might also find you can only run that ram at the recommended speed or "native" speed, like 1333MHz or 1600MHz with that much.. like Star Trek, you're boldly going where few have been...


That's fine I don't use high speed RAM for much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Yes it can handle with 8 slots 16GB dimms in each. Just make sure you choose a good priced ram, it will be easy to run into several thousand dollars spent just for RAM when there are other kits out there offering similar performance for a fraction of the price.


Well to get to it 128GB on my Xeon system I'll have to spend a fair bit for 16GB reregistered DIMMs anyway.
I currently switch between a Xeon Z9PE-D8 rig and 4770K for games. It's bit annoying switching between 2 systems all the time. I'm planing on building a Rampage V 5960X system to replace the Xeon rig (My 2650 V1s render on par with the 5960X) and using the 4770K when the other rig is busy. How much will the RAM speed effect an overclock?


----------



## muhd86

got my rampage v today

now 5960x and 32gb 8 sticks of crucial balstic rams are left --

wanted to know is it important that i flash to the latest bios or should i just leave it as is --- i also note a lot of people come up with issues with fast boot enabled ---what does fast boot basically do and why does it cause so many problems for users


----------



## ozzy1925

can i use the nvidia 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge if i install my cards to 1st and 3rd red pci slots?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> got my rampage v today
> 
> now 5960x and 32gb 8 sticks of crucial balstic rams are left --
> 
> wanted to know is it important that i flash to the latest bios or should i just leave it as is --- i also note a lot of people come up with issues with fast boot enabled ---what does fast boot basically do and why does it cause so many problems for users


Make sure you are on bios 801 or later. These include the latest microcode, which is important for memory stability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can i use the nvidia 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge if i install my cards to 1st and 3rd red pci slots?


Hello

2-way bridges are available in various lengths. If the length is correct yes it can be used.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2-way bridges are available in various lengths. If the length is correct yes it can be used.


i couldnt find any info about the length http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges only picture


----------



## dopax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> Hey, I am experiencing the same problem with my XP941 (see here: post #3461).
> I temporarily fixed the problem by disabling "Fast Boot" in the bios. Maybe this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I was about to continue testing with Win 8.1 Pro installed; I followed your advice and have fast boot off.
> For now, a couple of starts and some reboots without any problem; we'll see how it goes behaving over time
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> Hey, I am experiencing the same problem with my XP941 (see here: post #3461).
> I temporarily fixed the problem by disabling "Fast Boot" in the bios. Maybe this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I was about to continue testing with Win 8.1 Pro installed; I followed your advice and have fast boot off.
> For now, a couple of starts and some reboots without any problem; we'll see how it goes behaving over time
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I keep trying with the current installation of Windows 8.1 pro 64 bits with " fast boot " disabled ; still sporadic crashes (freezes screen) occur ; always in the same place, at the loading screen with the logo of win 8
> For the rest , once booted seems stable and I've not noticed anything irregular.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> got my rampage v today
> 
> now 5960x and 32gb 8 sticks of crucial balstic rams are left --
> 
> wanted to know is it important that i flash to the latest bios or should i just leave it as is --- i also note a lot of people come up with issues with fast boot enabled ---what does fast boot basically do and why does it cause so many problems for users


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you are on bios 801 or later. These include the latest microcode, which is important for memory stability.


As I said , my BIOS is updated to 0901 and still the same .......... sporadic crashes (frozen screen) , always in the same place on the screen of 8.1 logo win .... ........ and now I've "fast boot" off


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can i use the nvidia 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge if i install my cards to 1st and 3rd red pci slots?


pcie 1 and 3 are 80mm apart, that bridge appears to have 60mm spacing, i dont know for sure though hard to find info on the spacing on that bridge if it is 60mm it wont work if its 80 ur good to go.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> pcie 1 and 3 are 80mm apart, that bridge appears to have 60mm spacing, i dont know for sure though hard to find info on the spacing on that bridge if it is 60mm it wont work if its 80 ur good to go.


thanks for the info i find a 1 on ebay and going to ask the seller
edit:i found a picture :

is that 80mm?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks for the info i find a 1 on ebay and going to ask the seller
> edit:i found a picture :
> 
> is that 80mm?


looks to be about 3.25 inches between the bridges which a conversions to mm yields ~82mm, id say that is the right dimension


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


If you go to the Asus Rampage V Extreme page under *Specifications* and go to the bottom of the page under *NOTE* is says this below which is why most of you guys are having problems with your RAIDS if you are on sata port 7 or higher using a RAID setup. I would try to disable your RAIDS for now and just use your Samsung 840 Pro 128gb and go from there. If you have no problems go to your Raid 1 setup and boot see if there is problems then if not go to last raid and see if you still have problems.

1. 28-LANE CPUs can only support up to 3-Way SLI™/ 3-Way CrossFireX™

2. The PCIE_X8_4 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x 4.
40-LANE CPU: The PCIeX8_4 slot can only be used in x4 mode or lower when used simultaneously with the M.2 connector. If x8 mode is used, the two connectors will be mutually exclusive.
28-LANE CPU: The PCIE_X8_4 slot will be disabled and the M.2 connector will always be enabled.

3. The PCIE_X4_1 (gray) slot shares bandwidth with the PCIE_X1_1 slot, USB3_E910 and SATAExpress_E1 connector. When the PCIE_X4_1 slot is occupied by an X1 or X2 device, the SATAEXPRESS_E1 will be disabled. When the PCIE_X4_1 slot is occupied by X4 device, the SATAEXPRESS_E1, USB3_E910 ports, and the PCIE_X1_1 slot will be disabled.

4. Due to chipset behavior, the SATA6G_*7/8, SATA6G_9/10 ports do not support IRST including RAID configuration.*

5. These functions will work depending on the CPU installed.

6. These SATA ports share bandwidth with the PCIE_X4_1 slot, and when the PCIE_X4_1 slot is ocuupied, the SATA ports will be disabled. These SATA ports are for data hard drives only. ATAPI devices are not supported.

7. 2 x USB2.0 port at mid-board shares with ROG extension (ROG_EXT) port.

8. USB3_E910 ports at back panel will be disabled when the PCIE_X4_1 slot is occupied by an X4 bandwidth device.

9. Extreme Mode capabilities, including V1, V2, DRAM and other voltage definitions, vary by chipset. Please refer to your motherboard manual for details.

10. One 5.25" drive bay is required for NORMAL Mode installation.


----------



## dopax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> If you go to the Asus Rampage V Extreme page under *Specifications* and go to the bottom of the page under *NOTE* is says this below which is why most of you guys are having problems with your RAIDS if you are on sata port 7 or higher using a RAID setup. I would try to disable your RAIDS for now and just use your Samsung 840 Pro 128gb and go from there. If you have no problems go to your Raid 1 setup and boot see if there is problems then if not go to last raid and see if you still have problems.
> .


Is precisely why my RAID's are configured on ports 1 -6 .................. something that I have specified clearly in my first post.
And, as I mentioned lately, my S.O. seems stable so far when working with .......... I've no problems by the moment with the RAID's.
Greetings


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> If you go to the Asus Rampage V Extreme page under *Specifications* and go to the bottom of the page under *NOTE* is says this below which is why most of you guys are having problems with your RAIDS if you are on sata port 7 or higher using a RAID setup. I would try to disable your RAIDS for now and just use your Samsung 840 Pro 128gb and go from there. If you have no problems go to your Raid 1 setup and boot see if there is problems then if not go to last raid and see if you still have problems.
> 
> 4. Due to chipset behavior, the SATA6G_78, SATA6G_910 ports do not support IRST including RAID configuration.
> 6. These SATA ports share bandwidth with the PCIE_X4_1 slot, and when the PCIE_X4_1 slot is ocuupied, the SATA ports will be disabled. These SATA ports are for data hard drives only. ATAPI devices are not supported.


If you connect a disk that's an array member on sata ports 7, 8, 9, or 10, it simply shows up as a non member drive. You cannot run a raid configuration with these ports at all - any disk connected to these ports will never be accessible in the raid bios. As in, they wouldn't have been able to make an array in the first place.

So, this is totally off the mark and wrong.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> If you connect a disk that's an array member on sata ports 7, 8, 9, or 10, it simply shows up as a non member drive. You cannot run a raid configuration with these ports at all - any disk connected to these ports will never be accessible in the raid bios. As in, they wouldn't have been able to make an array in the first place.
> 
> So, this is totally off the mark and wrong.


Well when I first read the NOTE section I thought it was on sata ports 6-10 so after posting it was only on 7-10 so I do realize I as wrong. Just trying to help. This is why I decided not to run a raid for this reason alone. It would help other people trying to help if they post there system specs in RIG BUILDER so we see what you have. On another note you make it sound like I offended you on the last quote what's up with that?


----------



## dopax

As for me, personally, I don't feel offended ....................... simply misunderstood the data that he offered the post. Honestly, I appreciate the attempt to help a lot ......................... hope to find some day it is due this.


----------



## Duckydude

I'm thinking about picking up this board, is the OC Panel useful for overclocking, its not clear what it can do, especially in normal mode? It seems like it would make things easier if you can adjust the most common settings from it without restarting with the same stability as changing them in the UEFI.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckydude*
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up this board, is the OC Panel useful for overclocking, its not clear what it can do, especially in normal mode? It seems like it would make things easier if you can adjust the most common settings from it without restarting with the same stability as changing them in the UEFI.


Its very useful for OC. You can change CPU multi, bclock and key voltages on the fly.


----------



## szeged

OC panel is seriously....freakin amazing. ill never get rid of mine thats for sure.


----------



## zoson

At the end of the day you're going to want to set stuff in bios. It ended up in the front panel of my case. Useful for post codes without your rig being open, though!


----------



## Pikaru

I can't figure out how to use mine. I change the multi and hit okay but it doesn't seem to change anything. Volts work though


----------



## ilavicion

Seriously? What is going on with my R5E? I've never had as many issues with a motherboard than with this R5E...
By the way, for you non-german speakers, this is my device manager and those are "base system devices" -.-


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> Seriously? *** is going on with my R5E? I've never had as many issues with a goddamn motherboard than with this bloody R5E...
> By the way, for you non-german speakers, this is my device manager and those are "base system devices" -.-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Finish installing all the drivers for the board.


----------



## ilavicion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Finish installing all the drivers for the board.


I did.

Edit: Wow, I'm totally flashed right now. I went to the ASUS Page for the R5E and tried to download and install the first driver i'd found...
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

It worked, my device manager now is clean. But I assure I did install ALL drivers of the original CD. Thank you very much tho =)

Greets from Austria









Edit: I now have one issue left... Sporadically there is a very short though extremely disturbing cracking sound. For example if I want to start a program in Windows which needs admin rights and this "bing" sound pops up when Windows requests permission.
Interestingly this isse only occurs when speakers are configured in 5.1. If I change to stereo, everything is perfect. Has anyone a clue what could be the cause?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I can't figure out how to use mine. I change the multi and hit okay but it doesn't seem to change anything. Volts work though


Did you update the firmware?


----------



## ilavicion

THIS is what a R5E should look like


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> THIS is what a R5E should look like


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you are on bios 801 or later. These include the latest microcode, which is important for memory stability.


how will i know which bios the mother board came with --or should i update via usb flashback method


----------



## Ronsanut

I have a Rampage V Extreme paired with the 5930K and tri Ti-GTX-980s (EVGA) as well as a m.2 XP941. There are no other devices installed. The problem I have is with the BitsPower Mono Block installed I was not able to have the system recognize any GPU I placed in the second Red Slot . Though I did test a singe card in each slot separately, it was not a GTX 980. I can move the GPU's around inot the working slots and have verified it was NOT the GPU's. I have not tried clearing the CMOS though and setting the BIOS to Gen3 for all of them.


----------



## Brosa

I'm having the same boot problem as several others here seems to have.

Cold boot work fine, but warm boot hangs at the windows logo about 3 of 4 times. Once windows is up running it is 100% stable.

I have the latest bios, fast boot is disabled and I have tried all different settings I can think of. But to no avail.









Then I have another odd problem, which also seems to be intermittent.
About 9 of 10 times the bios text gets blurred and almost unreadable. But then on some boots, it all of a sudden looks normal again.


Are these problems related? Any idea of what I could try?

System:
Windows 7 Pro 64 bit (installed from dvd)
C drive: Samsung SSD 840 Series (465 GB), not installed as RAID
Processor: i7-5930K
Graphics: 2 x Palit GeForce GTX 780 SLI. Mounted in pcie 1 and 3.
Memory: 2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR4 PC4-19200
Power: 1250 w


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> THIS is what a R5E should look like


wrong, this is what it should look like


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wrong, this is what it should look like


This is the correct answer folks.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> how will i know which bios the mother board came with --or should i update via usb flashback method


CPU-Z will tell you what bios revision the board is on, it's under the mainboard tab, and there should be a sticker on the mobo as well with bios revision.


----------



## dopax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> Greetings to all:
> 
> I need help on a problem with this board; is that I'm finding with relatively frequent crashes (it hangs) in Windows loading screen (screen "Starting Windows" or the next screen in black).
> 
> This happens both when I go to install S.O. (I tried both my Win 7 Home Premium 64 as Win 8.1 Pro 64) and once installed (for now Win 7, Win 8.1 have not reached full install'm waiting for the activation key that I bought).
> 
> I've been doing constant tests boot before installing the OS (I do it with the DVD's OS via an external unit BluRay LG into a USB 2.0 port) in UEFI mode, and, apparently, with the DVD of win 7, only occurs when any unit connected to any port SATA, not so with DVD of win Pro 8.1 , although I must say that this is an official ISO recorded on DVD
> 
> I must say that this has happened to me both the BIOS source 706 as the new 0901 (running with default settings).
> 
> The hardware is the next 4 x 4 GB RAM Gunnar Skill Ripjaws 2666 MHZ; CPU Intel 5930k; Asus GTX 780 GPU DC 2 3 GB ; main disk SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128 GB (in the SATA port 7 in AHCI mode) + 2 x HDD's WD Black Caviar SATA III in RAID 1 ( on SATA ports 1 and 2 ) + 2 HDD's WD Velociraptor SATA 300 (oldest ) in RAID 0 ( on 3 and 4 SATA ports ) ; SATA ports 1 - 6 of the MB are in RAID mode, of course .
> 
> I don't know what may be causing this type of instability; I pray every assistance in this regard. Thank You


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onimax*
> 
> Hey, I am experiencing the same problem with my XP941 (see here: post #3461).
> I temporarily fixed the problem by disabling "Fast Boot" in the bios. Maybe this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I was about to continue testing with Win 8.1 Pro installed; I followed your advice and have fast boot off.
> For now, a couple of starts and some reboots without any problem; we'll see how it goes behaving over time
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> I keep trying with the current installation of Windows 8.1 pro 64 bits with " fast boot " disabled ; still sporadic crashes (freezes screen) occur ; always in the same place, at the loading screen with the logo of win 8
> For the rest , once booted seems stable and I've not noticed anything irregular.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> got my rampage v today
> 
> now 5960x and 32gb 8 sticks of crucial balstic rams are left --
> 
> wanted to know is it important that i flash to the latest bios or should i just leave it as is --- i also note a lot of people come up with issues with fast boot enabled ---what does fast boot basically do and why does it cause so many problems for users


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dopax*
> 
> As I said , my BIOS is updated to 0901 and still the same .......... sporadic crashes (frozen screen) , always in the same place on the screen of 8.1 logo win .... ........ and now I've "fast boot" off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brosa*
> 
> I'm having the same boot problem as several others here seems to have.
> 
> Cold boot work fine, but warm boot hangs at the windows logo about 3 of 4 times. Once windows is up running it is 100% stable.
> 
> I have the latest bios, fast boot is disabled and I have tried all different settings I can think of. But to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I have another odd problem, which also seems to be intermittent.
> About 9 of 10 times the bios text gets blurred and almost unreadable. But then on some boots, it all of a sudden looks normal again.
> 
> 
> Are these problems related? Any idea of what I could try?
> 
> System:
> Windows 7 Pro 64 bit (installed from dvd)
> C drive: Samsung SSD 840 Series (465 GB), not installed as RAID
> Processor: i7-5930K
> Graphics: 2 x Palit GeForce GTX 780 SLI. Mounted in pcie 1 and 3.
> Memory: 2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR4 PC4-19200
> Power: 1250 w


Well, I am not alone in my crossing the desert of informatics phenomena with no apparent explanation.
I hope that we can ever among all shed light on this issue
Greetings


----------



## Mike211

Hi guys the Asus Rampage V Extreme Is not a good board. I'm on my second board and It's run like crap. This board kind of remind me of the ASUS Striker II Extreme bios Problems in the past.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> Hi guys the Asus Rampage V Extreme Is not a good board. I'm on my second board and It's run like crap. This board kind of remind me of the ASUS Striker II Extreme bios Problems in the past.


Describe "run like crap"


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> Hi guys the Asus Rampage V Extreme Is not a good board. I'm on my second board and It's run like crap. This board kind of remind me of the ASUS Striker II Extreme bios Problems in the past.


This has been the best motherboard out of the 6 I have owned in the past 5 years. It runs perfectly, and exceeds all my expectations. Performance is top notch, along with stability.

How did you arrive at your conclusion? As Pikaru asked, what does it mean to "run like crap"?


----------



## Train Wreck

When I first turned on the computer and went into BIOS, I was astounded.....the options available with this board are mind-boggling.
I am really looking forward to spending lots and lots of time learning about this board


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> Hi guys the Asus Rampage V Extreme Is not a good board. I'm on my second board and It's run like crap. This board kind of remind me of the ASUS Striker II Extreme bios Problems in the past.


I too would like to know what you mean. Other then some USB hub issues when i first got it, this board has run great for me, along with quite a few others. You are, of course entitled to your opinion, but it would be helpful if you could supply some facts to go with it.


----------



## Kimir

The conclusion is user error.
This board should not get the badge ROG, because it's not a simple plug an play for gamer, you actually have to setup stuff in there.


----------



## Vindicare

My board was DOA, just bad luck i guess, the store has ordered a new board for me.

waiting for weeks on my rampage v build :'(


----------



## kossiewossie

Loving this motherboard, I redid my waterloop and changed the color/fluid, still few tweaks to do, but so far looks good!


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> THIS is what a R5E should look like


can you please provide the link to where you got the water blocks for this MOBO ? thank you


----------



## ilavicion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> can you please provide the link to where you got the water blocks for this MOBO ? thank you


http://www.ekwb.com/


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike211*
> 
> Hi guys the Asus Rampage V Extreme Is not a good board. I'm on my second board and It's run like crap. This board kind of remind me of the ASUS Striker II Extreme bios Problems in the past.


What specifically happened on both boards, can you elaborate?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> THIS is what a R5E should look like


Hey ilavicion just a FYI you can detach the I/O shield cover that says "Extreme" just by taking off the heatpipe that is glued on see YouTube video below starts talking about it at the 55:00 mark on video


----------



## ilavicion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey ilavicion just a FYI you can detach the I/O shield cover that says "Extreme" just by taking off the heatpipe that is glued on see YouTube video below starts talking about it at the 55:00 mark on video


Hey Luky, thanks for this info! However in my case I'm going to leave it as it is, I seriously don't like the design of the IO-shield, it's just too much bling bling. I prefer a simple and classy style








The only thing I'm sorry to see it go is the ROG-LED, which I think looks totally awesome








Well, but maybe I'll install it somewhere else if I manage to find out what voltage it needs at which pin


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Had a strange occurrence this morning. My OC panel was giving the same readout constantly, and not updating although I could hear the pumps adjusting by pwm through the CPU header.

I restart the computer (nothing else seemed fishy prior) and the computer was stuck on b1 and b7. The third PCIe lane was flashing the boot light, so I am wondering if something went wrong with the gpu.

I haven't been able to look at the card or at the motherboard yet, as I had to leave for work. Anyone have any ideas? PCIe lanes 1 and 2 lit up solid yellow, three was the only one not staying on.

I will be researching more when I get home, but hoping someone can give an idea as to what it could be causing the error. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Train Wreck

That OC panel actually does something other than give me a temp and fan speed readout?

I haven't been able to(or just too chicken) to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

The OC panel locked up my computer. Tried booting again, and the motherboard wouldn't react, same codes. Pulled the OC panel, and booted perfect.

Will they RMA just the OC panel, do you think? I don't want to send the mobo back in the middle of a move.


----------



## Tych-0

Finally got power to my rig last night and started to install windows 7 and ran into a problem I'm hoping you guys can give me some direction with.

After finishing the install it showed no network, easy fix I figured it just needed drivers. I d/l the latest network drivers from the Asus website on my gf's computer. Works. Sweet, so I figured I'd install my GPU drivers reboot and install the rest of the mobo drivers, but during the reboot I get stuck on code 79, hit reset and get 79 again. Powered it completely off and it boots albeit very slowly into windows. Once in windows I again have no network connection, disabling the adapter and re enabling makes it work, though it seems very slow. Rebooting results again in code 79 again and power cycling again results in no network.

I'm still on bios 604 I think, whatever came with it, and I think when I get home from work the first thing I'll do is flash to the newest, but in case somebody has a better idea please help a brother out.

I'll drop some rig info here (sorry I don't have my sig up to date yet):

R5E / 5930 / SLI 780s / 16GB gskill 2666 / custom loop

Everything is stock at the moment, ram at 2133. 24 pin, 8 pin and 4 pin power connections are plugged in. I did not connect the the 4 pin molex though (is that needed for only 2 GPUs?).

Thank you for any input!


----------



## broncogr

79 is CSM Initialization
Flash the latest Bios and check again.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The OC panel locked up my computer. Tried booting again, and the motherboard wouldn't react, same codes. Pulled the OC panel, and booted perfect.
> 
> Will they RMA just the OC panel, do you think? I don't want to send the mobo back in the middle of a move.


try plugging it in after the mobo is on, i had that same problem with my board when benching, after taking everything apart, remounting the cpu and cpu pot i finally figured out i was black screening because of the OC panel being plugged in before i booted.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Decided to stick with the devil I know; Asus. Bought the RVE and so far I'm impressed. Much lower voltages than I previously had to use on my 4820k. This has been a good upgrade.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try plugging it in after the mobo is on, i had that same problem with my board when benching, after taking everything apart, remounting the cpu and cpu pot i finally figured out i was black screening because of the OC panel being plugged in before i booted.


Good to know, I will make sure to try that.


----------



## ilavicion

I now have one issue left... Sporadically there is a very short though extremely disturbing cracking sound. For example if I want to start a program in Windows which needs admin rights and this "bing" sound pops up when Windows requests permission.
Interestingly this isse only occurs when speakers are configured in 5.1. If I change to stereo, everything is perfect. Has anyone a clue what could be the cause?


----------



## Vindicare

Got a replacement board yesterday, and now finally everything is working.

Never ever had i a problem with a doa Asus board, or any problem for that matter.

just got unlucky, now it's running finally









Just having some issues with AI3 and the fans, theres allways a fan he seems to not detect properly, is there any problem in this respect?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Got a replacement board yesterday, and now finally everything is working.
> 
> Never ever had i a problem with a doa Asus board, or any problem for that matter.
> 
> just got unlucky, now it's running finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having some issues with AI3 and the fans, theres allways a fan he seems to not detect properly, is there any problem in this respect?


I have some issues with AI 3 and fans too.

It won't let me change the name of one of the fans.

I have two fans in the front of my computer and AI 3 won't let me control them individually. It's been a pain to figure out. Maybe it's just my own ignorance and not AI 3


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try plugging it in after the mobo is on, i had that same problem with my board when benching, after taking everything apart, remounting the cpu and cpu pot i finally figured out i was black screening because of the OC panel being plugged in before i booted.


is the oc panel a problem ---or is just a random case ---

i am just waiting for my 32gb crucial rams - hence cant wait to join here ---


----------



## Vindicare

the problem i have is also with one of the front fans.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> the problem i have is also with one of the front fans.


I'm learning that as great as Asus boards are, their software like AI 3 can be a bit questionable.

I don't speak from total experience because I am new to the super-technical aspect about computers. I am just basing my opinion on what I've read here and elsewhere.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I have two fans in the front of my computer and AI 3 won't let me control them individually. It's been a pain to figure out. Maybe it's just my own ignorance and not AI 3


Hello

How are they connected? The fan headers are in groups of two and only the primary fan of each group con be configured. The secondary fan follow what is set fro the primary.


----------



## kamyk155

Sorry for my bad English.
This mobo is wosts I ever have !!!
First problems with loosing memory slots, then lots of error codes. Four different bioses - nothing. Then code 00 (zero zero) and mobo totally died.
I send ticket to asus and send them bad mobo - after 3 weeks of waiting I get new one. New mobo - lots of new or older problems with stability and zero OC.
I check memory in memtest for hours, new drivers, software lots of possibilities. Today I think - maybe its bad 901 bios so I switch to bios2 (second 706 ?) that come with mobo.......bios2 is totally dead 00 (zero zero). When I use standard settings in bios (auto) and no OC - system is stable but not quite - few times I have lock at different error codes.
When I OC - multiple post codes or BSODs. I see 33 / 55 / 69 / 79 / bf / bd / 00 / b1 / b2 and lots of more I dont remember. I try to flash bad bios2 using copy bios1 to bios2 from BIOS menu - bios2 still dead.
So send another ticket to asus - just great.

When I OC to 4.0GHz even with up to 1,2500V 3000MHz XMP2 memory I can stress test no problems all burning programs totally stable. Turning off computer and another turn ON after some time I see mostly BSOD or error codes. When I set cpu to auto and memory XMP2 (cpu is setting to 3,5GHz because of 125) it is stable but few times i see lockup on error codes maybe 1/20 turning on computer.
Trying raise all other voltages - nothing. I hate this mobo. Its a ROG ? Its a JOKE.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> - When I use standard settings in bios (auto) and no OC - system is stable but not quite - few times I have lock at different error codes.
> When I OC - multiple post codes or BSODs. I see 33 / 55 / 69 / 79 / bf / bd / 00 / b1 / b2 and lots of more I dont remember.
> 
> When I OC to 4.0GHz even with up to 1,2500V 3000MHz XMP2 memory I can stress test no problems all burning programs totally stable. Turning off computer and another turn ON after some time I see mostly BSOD or error codes. When I set cpu to auto and memory XMP2 (cpu is setting to 3,5GHz because of 125) it is stable but few times i see lockup on error codes maybe 1/20 turning on computer.
> Trying raise all other voltages - nothing. I hate this mobo. Its a ROG ? Its a JOKE.


I don't think that's a motherboard issue . not all CPUs will be able to run the XMP2 at 3000mhz , it might boot, but a cold boot the Motherboard will retrain the Ram, and that when you see the flaws in your overclock.

I was able to benchmark 3000mhz without any issues, but a cold reboot would always give be some kind of error code. If I was you try leaving everything on auto. if it boots and runs fine. it isn't a hardware issue.
then try using manual mode within the bios and slowly overclock each component individually.

And sidenote I was unable to overclock the ram to 3000mhz with bclk 125, but I was able to overclock the ram to 3200 with 100bclk without any issues. You just have to found that sweet spot with your hardware.
And the limiting factory from my experience when overclocking the ram is the IMC of the CPU. even if your ram is rated 3000mhz there no guarantee it will be stable with your CPU


----------



## kamyk155

But still - bios2 is totally dead in this "new mobo".
I will try 40x100 2133 with only voltage for cpu and other things totally auto.


----------



## kamyk155

CPU - 40x100 1,228V (rest of settings on auto)
RAM - 2133MHZ 1,300V (XMP1 2800MHz is 1,25V and XMP2 3000MHz is 1,35V so I give 1,3 and don't touch memory latency)
Rest of bios settings - auto

=

system windows icon of loading freeze - computer freeze

Now testing:

CPU - auto
RAM - 2133 auto
Rest of bios settings - auto
So settings are - load optimized


----------



## kossiewossie

best thing to do, slowly overclock each part separately, I found leaving the ram at 2133 and slowly overclock the CPU and finding its sweet spot where its completely stable, then play with the RAM, and once that's all good try playing with the cache too. but I recommend to use manual mode, and not XMP, there a lot of good information on this thread that should help you achieve a decent overclock if your hardware is up to it.









and bios2, try to use the USB flashback on the motherboard. if that doesn't help then its possible your second bios chip might be dead. iv never had to use the other bios so I guess isn't much of a lose.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> But still - bios2 is totally dead in this "new mobo".
> I will try 40x100 2133 with only voltage for cpu and other things totally auto.


why dont u bios flash bios 2 which is not working , via the usb bios flash back feature


----------



## kamyk155

Because I have similar problem with my first RVE and it don't work - so I think here will be the same.


----------



## Tych-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Finally got power to my rig last night and started to install windows 7 and ran into a problem I'm hoping you guys can give me some direction with.
> 
> After finishing the install it showed no network, easy fix I figured it just needed drivers. I d/l the latest network drivers from the Asus website on my gf's computer. Works. Sweet, so I figured I'd install my GPU drivers reboot and install the rest of the mobo drivers, but during the reboot I get stuck on code 79, hit reset and get 79 again. Powered it completely off and it boots albeit very slowly into windows. Once in windows I again have no network connection, disabling the adapter and re enabling makes it work, though it seems very slow. Rebooting results again in code 79 again and power cycling again results in no network.
> 
> I'm still on bios 604 I think, whatever came with it, and I think when I get home from work the first thing I'll do is flash to the newest, but in case somebody has a better idea please help a brother out.
> 
> I'll drop some rig info here (sorry I don't have my sig up to date yet):
> 
> R5E / 5930 / SLI 780s / 16GB gskill 2666 / custom loop
> 
> Everything is stock at the moment, ram at 2133. 24 pin, 8 pin and 4 pin power connections are plugged in. I did not connect the the 4 pin molex though (is that needed for only 2 GPUs?).
> 
> Thank you for any input!


So I flashed to the newest bios and I'm still getting stopped at code 79 when booting. I switched to the other bios (1 in this case) and it works fine. I would really like to be able to use both bios any ideas on what I should do to get it working?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Finally got power to my rig last night and started to install windows 7 and ran into a problem I'm hoping you guys can give me some direction with.
> 
> After finishing the install it showed no network, easy fix I figured it just needed drivers. I d/l the latest network drivers from the Asus website on my gf's computer. Works. Sweet, so I figured I'd install my GPU drivers reboot and install the rest of the mobo drivers, but during the reboot I get stuck on code 79, hit reset and get 79 again. Powered it completely off and it boots albeit very slowly into windows. Once in windows I again have no network connection, disabling the adapter and re enabling makes it work, though it seems very slow. Rebooting results again in code 79 again and power cycling again results in no network.
> 
> I'm still on bios 604 I think, whatever came with it, and I think when I get home from work the first thing I'll do is flash to the newest, but in case somebody has a better idea please help a brother out.
> 
> I'll drop some rig info here (sorry I don't have my sig up to date yet):
> 
> R5E / 5930 / SLI 780s / 16GB gskill 2666 / custom loop
> 
> Everything is stock at the moment, ram at 2133. 24 pin, 8 pin and 4 pin power connections are plugged in. I did not connect the the 4 pin molex though (is that needed for only 2 GPUs?).
> 
> Thank you for any input!
> 
> 
> 
> So I flashed to the newest bios and I'm still getting stopped at code 79 when booting. I switched to the other bios (1 in this case) and it works fine. I would really like to be able to use both bios any ideas on what I should do to get it working?
Click to expand...

you could try copying the bios that works to the bios that doesn't. it might resolve the issue.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Because I have similar problem with my first RVE and it don't work - so I think here will be the same.


its very unlikely to have 2 motherboards that have the same issue. would make me believe its another piece of hardware that causing the issue


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> its very unlikely to have 2 motherboards that have the same issue. would make me believe its another piece of hardware that causing the issue


Yup.


----------



## Agenesis

Found this 40mm fan while cleaning up the workspace and decided to slap it on the io cover using 3m tape... it reduced the vreg full load temp by 6c! This little thing is quieter and more effective than the spotcool I had running.


----------



## kilthro

Hello everyone,
I have been searching through this thread unsuccessfully for what q-code 80 refers to. I have a REV board with 5960x. The system has been great for the past month that I have built it. I just happened to looked at the q-code led and seen 80 displayed. Normally it has AA. What would 80 refer to? I didnt see the code listed in the manual. The system has been up for 5 days straight no problem. I do have the AI suite installed but havent done anything in it recently.. Honestly I dont think i have done anything in it since i booted it 5 days ago.. Any idea? Google led me to some other threads on different boards but wasnt sure if they would match up to this one.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have been searching through this thread unsuccessfully for what q-code 80 refers to. I have a REV board with 5960x. The system has been great for the past month that I have built it. I just happened to looked at the q-code led and seen 80 displayed. Normally it has AA. What would 80 refer to? I didnt see the code listed in the manual. The system has been up for 5 days straight no problem. I do have the AI suite installed but havent done anything in it recently.. Honestly I dont think i have done anything in it since i booted it 5 days ago.. Any idea? Google led me to some other threads on different boards but wasnt sure if they would match up to this one.


Probably means success resuming from sleep.


----------



## kilthro

Interesting I never put the system to sleep. Would it be a windows 8.1 nuance? I have this thing on 100% of the time with all power saving disabled in the power plan.


----------



## Agenesis

Do you have monitor automatically set to turn off? That also triggers it.

Set monitor to sleep to 1 minute and go do something else for 30 minutes. The AA post code will change to something else.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have been searching through this thread unsuccessfully for what q-code 80 refers to. I have a REV board with 5960x. The system has been great for the past month that I have built it. I just happened to looked at the q-code led and seen 80 displayed. Normally it has AA. What would 80 refer to? I didnt see the code listed in the manual. The system has been up for 5 days straight no problem. I do have the AI suite installed but havent done anything in it recently.. Honestly I dont think i have done anything in it since i booted it 5 days ago.. Any idea? Google led me to some other threads on different boards but wasnt sure if they would match up to this one.


Code 80 indicates that AISuite has accessed sensors.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-R4E-Debug-LED-code-80


----------



## kamyk155

Ok guys - so what to do now.
I am 95% stable in auto settings with XMP2 3000MHz RAM - why 95% ? Because XMP2 give me 125 bus and OC some CPU to 3,5GHz. I don't change anything else and 1/20 even 1/30 turning ON computer give me error codes (different codes). When I set bios load defaults cpu 3GHz ram 2133 and don't move anything - always stable.
When I trying to OC my cpu to really low 4GHz with XMP2 3000MHz I am entering to windows, stress testing with all I have - games/burners/testers. Turning off computer, some time after turning on - BSOD or error codes. After few on/off I see F1 OC fail.

So the problem is - cpu/mobo/ram.
CPU socket pins are fine, RAM - testet few hours for errors with XMP2 3000MHz, MOBO - new bios, clears, load defaults.

Someone help me with settings in bios - normaly I set only CPU voltage and try LLC7, 140% - what else to try ?
If it is RAM/CPU problem what else voltage try to raise ? VCSAA ? CPU Input ?
What are your settings guys ?


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Do you have monitor automatically set to turn off? That also triggers it.
> 
> Set monitor to sleep to 1 minute and go do something else for 30 minutes. The AA post code will change to something else.


Nope. I dont like power saving settings so i disable them all. I turn off the monitor manually when not going to be using it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Code 80 indicates that AISuite has accessed sensors.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-R4E-Debug-LED-code-80


Thanks. I did come across threads that mentioned this as well via google but people were mentioning other motherboards so I wasnt sure if it was the same for this one. I didnt want to assume. Just strange that I never seen that change to 80 before since its been up and running. As long as its not an error and just more of a status code I am good.


----------



## muhd86

i want to join the club ..

as its my 1st time with 5960x , i do know a thing or 2 about over clockcloing but this is a whole new ball game .

just want to see what it can do nothing fancy a mild over clock , what setings do i choose and what voltags .

currently the rams are gskill cl 15 1.2 volts 2 sticls of 8gb 2400mhz

i want to oc the cpu to say 4.2 ghz so how much voltages to apply and what options to select for this .

also if i want to over clock the ram ---how do i do that


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Ok guys - so what to do now.
> I am 95% stable in auto settings with XMP2 3000MHz RAM - why 95% ? Because XMP2 give me 125 bus and OC some CPU to 3,5GHz. I don't change anything else and 1/20 even 1/30 turning ON computer give me error codes (different codes). When I set bios load defaults cpu 3GHz ram 2133 and don't move anything - always stable.
> When I trying to OC my cpu to really low 4GHz with XMP2 3000MHz I am entering to windows, stress testing with all I have - games/burners/testers. Turning off computer, some time after turning on - BSOD or error codes. After few on/off I see F1 OC fail.
> 
> So the problem is - cpu/mobo/ram.
> CPU socket pins are fine, RAM - testet few hours for errors with XMP2 3000MHz, MOBO - new bios, clears, load defaults.
> 
> Someone help me with settings in bios - normaly I set only CPU voltage and try LLC7, 140% - what else to try ?
> If it is RAM/CPU problem what else voltage try to raise ? VCSAA ? CPU Input ?
> What are your settings guys ?


ill only be repeating what I already wrote, not all CPU can handle 3000mhz on the ram, 95% stable is to me same as it not being stable. back down the ram overclock and try again.


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I have some issues with AI 3 and fans too.
> 
> It won't let me change the name of one of the fans.
> 
> I have two fans in the front of my computer and AI 3 won't let me control them individually. It's been a pain to figure out. Maybe it's just my own ignorance and not AI 3


Ok got my problem sorted.

You need to use the A headers

CHA_FAN1A
CHA_FAN2A
CHA_FAN3A

the other headers are sort of slaves i guess.

Now i can control all my fans with no problems yay!

i'm a happy puppy for now, will slowly break the system in for some more days and then start to oc.


----------



## Vindicare

only problem for now, but it's to be expected i guess, i'm getting los of noise on the supremefx sound card from my sli setup.

whenever i get a game going i hear like a motorbike on the background lol.


----------



## kamyk155

Tested for few hours this settings:
CPU - 4GHz 32x125
Vcore 1,225V
LLC7
cpu input 1,9V
RAM - XMP2 3000MHz 1,35V

In windows everything stable - playing games and burning cpu using intelburntest.
Few Times on/off computer to look for error codes or bsod.
Few seconds ago - turning ON - code 55 (memory not instaled).

Now testing:
CPU - 4GHz 32x125
Vcore 1,225V
LLC7
cpu input 1,9V
RAM - XMP1 2800 minus 50MHz - back to 125 to have 4GHz cpu = 2750MHz ram 1,20V


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to join the club ..
> 
> as its my 1st time with 5960x , i do know a thing or 2 about over clockcloing but this is a whole new ball game .
> 
> just want to see what it can do nothing fancy a mild over clock , what setings do i choose and what voltags .
> 
> currently the rams are gskill cl 15 1.2 volts 2 sticls of 8gb 2400mhz
> 
> i want to oc the cpu to say 4.2 ghz so how much voltages to apply and what options to select for this .
> 
> also if i want to over clock the ram ---how do i do that


Probably will want to try your Bus at 100 and Multi at 42 First. I would try 42multi at 1.2 honestly and see if you can post, boot and stress.

I will be getting the 5930K soon and my options will see something similar. I am prepared to knock BUS up to 125 and try that way as well.

THe Cautious One


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Ok got my problem sorted.
> 
> You need to use the A headers
> 
> CHA_FAN1A
> CHA_FAN2A
> CHA_FAN3A
> 
> the other headers are sort of slaves i guess.
> 
> Now i can control all my fans with no problems yay!
> 
> i'm a happy puppy for now, will slowly break the system in for some more days and then start to oc.


Thanks for that! I was going to play around with my fan setup and now I can do it with your info


----------



## Train Wreck

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Probably will want to try your Bus at 100 and Multi at 42 First. I would try 42multi at 1.2 honestly and see if you can post, boot and stress.
> 
> I will be getting the 5930K soon and my options will see something similar. I am prepared to knock BUS up to 125 and try that way as well.
> 
> THe Cautious One


Those are the same settings I used when I did a 2 hour AIDA run and it worked fine. So I tried a 6 hour AIDA run with the Vcore lowered to 1.184 and it worked great. Completely stable and a CPU temp of just under 61c


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*


Those are the same settings I used when I did a 2 hour AIDA run and it worked fine. So I tried a 6 hour AIDA run with the Vcore lowered to 1.184 and it worked great. Completely stable and a CPU temp of just under 61c[/quote]

Normally that is how you try to establish a top Multi Mark. You know go to 42, then 43, then 44, Etc. Just adjusting the Core V as necessary or felling comfortable. Once you top out at say.... 44Multi 100Bus speed and your at 1.325Core V you can try to underclock the V Core to get better temps or if pushing excessive voltage you will notice a substancial increase in voltage needed to Post or boot into the next Multi (47Multi at 1.45V) which would be ridiculous for the 100mhz bump you know?

The Cautious One


----------



## muhd86

well i am perfectly stable at 4.4 ghz at 1.325 volts did not try 4.5ghz , ram is at 2400mhz ---perfecto stable .though the ram belongs to a friend , my ram is 32 gb crucial balastic will bench when i get it though .

some general benchmark scores ---with oc the scores do go up --i also have a 4960xtreme --and this puppy is way faster then that .


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5459409

p = 33434

stock cpu
*


----------



## muhd86

*http://valid.x86.fr/4bhw7i

4.4 at 1.33 volts

is this good for the cpu temps were like max 55 60c in 3d mark 11 and 3d mark 13 benchmarks

*


----------



## moorhen2

Might need to put this in the GPU forum, but will try here first, having a real mare at the moment, got myself a new card Wednesday, XFX R9 290, uninstalled all drivers etc, took out my 6970, installed the 290,re-installed drivers, all's well for a couple of hours, then "ping" monitor goes black, no signal, pc is still running normal, just a black screen, only way to do anything is turn off PSU, turn on again, same thing happens again shortly after. GPU goes back for replacement, worked ok yesterday, now the new one is randomly black screening, monitor goes blank, no signal, gpu fans start running fast. Any ideas, as I am pulling my hair out trying to find out the problem, surely I cant have got 2 duff cards. Any help would be much appreciated.

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong section.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Might need to put this in the GPU forum, but will try here first, having a real mare at the moment, got myself a new card Wednesday, XFX R9 290, uninstalled all drivers etc, took out my 6970, installed the 290,re-installed drivers, all's well for a couple of hours, then "ping" monitor goes black, no signal, pc is still running normal, just a black screen, only way to do anything is turn off PSU, turn on again, same thing happens again shortly after. GPU goes back for replacement, worked ok yesterday, now the new one is randomly black screening, monitor goes blank, no signal, gpu fans start running fast. Any ideas, as I am pulling my hair out trying to find out the problem, surely I cant have got 2 duff cards. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sorry if I have posted in the wrong section.


Just from the top of my head, it sounds like a PSU issue. does it happen on high load like playing a game? or just randomly on the desktop? are you by any chance using a PCIE power lead splitter for powering the card?


----------



## moorhen2

Brand new 1300W psu, not using a splitter, power cables coming direct from psu, have been using the new psu since Christmas with my old 6970 with no problems at all, this has only started since I bought the new 290 card. It occurs when just browsing the internet, have run some GPU benchmarks without any issues. So I don't think it is PSU related.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Brand new 1300W psu, not using a splitter, power cables coming direct from psu, have been using the new psu since Christmas with my old 6970 with no problems at all, this has only started since I bought the new 290 card. It occurs when just browsing the internet, have run some GPU benchmarks without any issues. So I don't think it is PSU related.


did you sweep any residual driver stuff with DDU?


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://valid.x86.fr/4bhw7i
> 
> 4.4 at 1.33 volts
> 
> is this good for the cpu temps were like max 55 60c in 3d mark 11 and 3d mark 13 benchmarks
> 
> *


Nice chip you got there. If you happen to have an extra one just laying around, you can ship it to me. Just sayin'.


----------



## Train Wreck

Damn quotes never seem to to work properly! Anyway.....

I was going to do a run-through of 44 multi and 1.27 vcore tonight (tried 44/1.25 and it failed). So it's a good idea to go to 43 instead?

I've been using AIDA for stability testing. I was using HWMonitor to keep an eye on temps but they were always much higher than AIDA's reported temps. I since found out that HWMonitor is unreliable.

I would like to use Prime95 as well but I also read somewhere(damn...can't remember where) that the latest version isn't Haswell-friendly.

Any other testing recommendations?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Nice chip you got there. If you happen to have an extra one just laying around, you can ship it to me. Just sayin'.


thanks ....i also want to over clock the ram , though the current kit is not mine but still as long as i have it why not over clock it a bit -- its g skill 2400mhz cl 15 - 15 - 15 - 35 1.2 volts 2 sticks , how much can i over clock these , do i simple change the frequecy to 2666 / 2800 with same cl value or do i have to push in some extra voltages


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/w0azuc

4.5ghz rams at 2666 mhz

cpu voltage 1.34 volts 5960x


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w0azuc
> 
> 4.5ghz rams at 2666 mhz
> 
> cpu voltage 1.34 volts 5960x


4.5ghz is perfect IMO. No real need to go beyond it for general use. I'd stop there with such a good voltage point. What did you set cache freq & voltage to?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyDuck69

My 5930k is at 4.5ghz and cache is set to 4ghz. CPU is at 1.3v and cache is at 1.25v.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Train Wreck

That's awesome.

I have a 5960X and I just started playing around with overclocking. My CPU is stable at 4.2GHZ and vcore of 1.184.
My next one to try is 4.4 GHZ. It crashed at 1.26 vcore so I'm going to try 1.27 next and hope that it'll go at least 6 hours on AIDA.


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/djzdip

rams at 2800mhz from stock 2400mhz

for 3000mhz do i have to increase the voltages / or any other setings

have not tried it out yet but some information would be nice


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> 4.5ghz is perfect IMO. No real need to go beyond it for general use. I'd stop there with such a good voltage point. What did you set cache freq & voltage to?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i did not mess around with the cache yet and its voltages ----will do so after i read some more information on these new features and what they do exactly .


----------



## kamyk155

CPU - 4GHz 32x125
Vcore 1,225V
LLC7
cpu input 1,9V
RAM - XMP1 2800 minus 50MHz - back to 125 to have 4GHz cpu = 2750MHz ram 1,20V

=

bd error post on cold start after night

Now testing:
CPU - 40x100
Vcore 1,225V
LLC7
cpu input 1,9V
RAM - manual 2666 1,3V 17-17-17

I HATE THIS CPU/MOBO/RAM for zylion dolars..........


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/5nk64v

rams now at 2933mhz and going on 1.25 volt


----------



## kamyk155

CPU - 40x100
Vcore 1,225V
LLC7
cpu input 1,9V
RAM - manual 2666 1,3V 17-17-17

= BSOD after cold power on (machine check exception)
after that - code 96 and another restart code 79

Now testing:
CPU - 35x100
Vcore 1,2375V
rest - auto
RAM - manual 2400 15-15-15-36 1,225V


----------



## kamyk155

CPU - 35x100
Vcore 1,2375V
rest - auto
RAM - manual 2400 15-15-15-36 1,225V

= bd post code

Now testing:
load bios defaults
3.0GHz 2133MHz total auto
only changes :
fast boot ON
disable asus logo
Asmedia hdd controler OFF


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I have a small question
With 2 7990, GPU-Z (and other softs) indicate the two graphics card (and the 4 GPU) at x16 with 5820K, is this normal?
The 5820K has only 28 lines pcie


----------



## kamyk155

load bios defaults
3.0GHz 2133MHz total auto
only changes :
fast boot ON
disable asus logo
Asmedia hdd controler OFF

= windows loading freeze and no BSOD

Changed place of memory sticks, reduced pressure of water block on cpu - windows loading freeze.......no bsod.
Another start - windows start and try to autorepair - freeze again and no bsod.

Now I can say my system in not stable at all.
What do do now ? Send another mobo to CRAPsus ?
Its a joke........but it's not funny at all.

Now I am on 95% stable 3.5GHz XMP2 3000MHz like before........


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you sweep any residual driver stuff with DDU?


DDU ???


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> DDU ???


Display Driver Uninstaller


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> load bios defaults
> 3.0GHz 2133MHz total auto
> only changes :
> fast boot ON
> disable asus logo
> Asmedia hdd controler OFF
> 
> = windows loading freeze and no BSOD
> 
> Changed place of memory sticks, reduced pressure of water block on cpu - windows loading freeze.......no bsod.
> Another start - windows start and try to autorepair - freeze again and no bsod.
> 
> Now I can say my system in not stable at all.
> What do do now ? Send another mobo to CRAPsus ?
> Its a joke........but it's not funny at all.
> 
> Now I am on 95% stable 3.5GHz XMP2 3000MHz like before........


why dont u run things on stock / load bios defaults and see if the problem goes away


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> load bios defaults
> 3.0GHz 2133MHz total auto
> only changes :
> fast boot ON
> disable asus logo
> Asmedia hdd controler OFF
> 
> = windows loading freeze and no BSOD
> 
> Changed place of memory sticks, reduced pressure of water block on cpu - windows loading freeze.......no bsod.
> Another start - windows start and try to autorepair - freeze again and no bsod.
> 
> Now I can say my system in not stable at all.
> What do do now ? Send another mobo to CRAPsus ?
> Its a joke........but it's not funny at all.
> 
> Now I am on 95% stable 3.5GHz XMP2 3000MHz like before........
> 
> 
> 
> why dont u run things on stock / load bios defaults and see if the problem goes away
Click to expand...

I always prefer doing a Cmos reset when things seem to be playing up, just my personal preference

but I agree with OP, your making things more complicated than they have to be.


----------



## kamyk155

All day testing - still nothing.
Tested Vcore up to 1,3V for 4GHz.......
Tested other voltages.
Tested XMP profiles with different clocks for cpu and ram.
Tested manual ram 2133/2400/2666/2800/3000 and voltages.
If I only chenge cpu/ram I see BSOD (machine check exception) and after restart all kind of error codes even not included in manual for mobo........
Only thing that work but still sometimes BSOD or error code is auto cpu and xmp memory 3000 = 3,5GHz cpu.

Now testing load bios optimized - without touching anything.
I see in cpu-z cpu at 3GHz and RAM 2133 15-15-15.
Need to turn on/off few times......


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> All day testing - still nothing.
> Tested Vcore up to 1,3V for 4GHz.......
> Tested other voltages.
> Tested XMP profiles with different clocks for cpu and ram.
> Tested manual ram 2133/2400/2666/2800/3000 and voltages.
> If I only chenge cpu/ram I see BSOD (machine check exception) and after restart all kind of error codes even not included in manual for mobo........
> Only thing that work but still sometimes BSOD or error code is auto cpu and xmp memory 3000 = 3,5GHz cpu.
> 
> Now testing load bios optimized - without touching anything.
> I see in cpu-z cpu at 3GHz and RAM 2133 15-15-15.
> Need to turn on/off few times......


after choosing optimized defautls , does the system boot normal in to wondows or not ..

dont over clock any thing just remain on stock .

at stock setings does it boot in to windows ....if it does not what error code shows up , which psu do u have and what are the other system components


----------



## kamyk155

7x on/off and still booting good but longer. I see changing post codes really slow one by one. I see one strange thing - when I OC to 4ghz or cpu auto+xmp=3,5ghz before - and I can enter windows my lan card show me no internet for about 30-45sec, but now total stock settings in bios and enter windows - lan (internet) work immediately.
I will stay at this totally stock bios settings and see tomorrow after night turn on computer to see windows boot.or not.
But this is tottaly strange - I try before load optimized with this only changes :
fast boot ON
disable asus logo
Asmedia hdd controler OFF
and after that see freeze or bsod at windows loading.

Today I even pulled out two of my hdds from computer because from some time I hear clicking (not clicks of dead - only parking / wake up).
I was afraid they are dying and bsod and instability is caused by them.


----------



## kamyk155

All my system components:

Core i7 5960x
Asus x99 RVE
4x4GB 2800MHz Corsair Vengeance
2x GTX980 EVGA SC SLI
SSD 120GB Samsung 840 (system)
SSD 512GB Crucial MX100 (games)
HDD 320GB Samsung F4 (important data - copys)
HDD 1TB Samsung F3 (internet download data)
HDD 2TB Samsung F4EG (storage)
HDD 6TB WD Green (mega storage)
PSU Super Flower Platimax 1000W
Case XSPC Cube + water cooled CPU and 2x GPU


----------



## kamyk155

About 15-20 turn on/off computer and still windows loading good and no bsod or codes - will try in the morning again. That will be really cold boot after night.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

First of all, why are people posting their problems and seeking help in a thread that is designed for general discussion and bragging rights? Go over to the official support thread where you can ask for assistance.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only

KamyK155: What hardware you have doesn't factor into getting your system to boot. And if you can't get it to boot to desktop, how were you able to install Windows in the first place? What version of bios are you running? What slots do you have your RAM installed in?

These new bios chips seem to retain settings. If you ever modify a setting and you can't post or boot into desktop, you MUST clear cmos. Everytime. You can make a change, watch it fail, and go back into bios and revert the setting only to see it continue to fail. You must clear cmos after every failure as a general rule of thumb.

"That will be a really cold boot after night." Okay.. I don't think you understand what the term 'cold boot' means. It has NOTHING to do with temperature or time. I offer the following definition: "The start-up of a computer from a powered-down, or off, state. Also called a hard boot. Contrast with warm boot, restarting a computer via the operating system."

Lastly, you shouldn't be overclocking as you have no idea what you're doing. BUT, if you are insistent on pursuing it anyways, then you really should go over to the official support thread linked above and ask for help.

ALSO: http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a small question
> With 2 7990, GPU-Z (and other softs) indicate the two graphics card (and the 4 GPU) at x16 with 5820K, is this normal?
> The 5820K has only 28 lines pcie


Most likely only showing the lane status of the first card.


----------



## kamyk155

Why I am looking for help here ? Hmmm because its owners thread - maybe someone have same problem like me before and solve it ?
How do I install windows ? If you read my previous posts it is my second RVE after RMA and I have windows from first mobo because its 100% the same hardware. Of course I instal newest drivers for all hardware up to date. I am experienced computer owner for long time (from 286 and my first OC was on pentium 75MHz).
I always try everything before sending hardware to RMA (clear and even reflash bios) instaling hardware again/other hardware to check, testing memory for errors, cpu for stability using all testers posible.
I write "cold boot after night" because my english is bad and I write about it too. About official help - I send another ticket to asus and I am waiting for reply.
About "cold boot after night" - I know what is cold boot but in this case i called it like that because my computer don't want to boot to windows after few hours when he was turned off - I can play/net/heating/stressing all day and another day in morning first turn on - bsod or error codes.
About bios - 901 as I say earlier, and ram in red slots of course .

For now - all time stable.

Tomorow I will check if problem was in settings I change before:

fast boot ON
disable asus logo
Asmedia hdd controler OFF


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Why I am looking for help here ? Hmmm because its owners thread - maybe someone have same problem like me before and solve it ?
> How do I install windows ? If you read my previous posts it is my second RVE after RMA and I have windows from first mobo because its 100% the same hardware. Of course I instal newest drivers for all hardware up to date. I am experienced computer owner for long time (from 286 and my first OC was on pentium 75MHz).
> I always try everything before sending hardware to RMA (clear and even reflash bios) instaling hardware again/other hardware to check, testing memory for errors, cpu for stability using all testers posible.
> I write "cold boot after night" because my english is bad and I write about it too. About official help - I send another ticket to asus and I am waiting for reply.
> About "cold boot after night" - I know what is cold boot but in this case i called it like that because my computer don't want to boot to windows after few hours when he was turned off - I can play/net/heating/stressing all day and another day in morning first turn on - bsod or error codes.
> About bios - 901 as I say earlier, and ram in red slots of course .
> 
> For now - all time stable.
> 
> Tomorow I will check if problem was in settings I change before:
> 
> fast boot ON
> disable asus logo
> Asmedia hdd controler OFF


I worked the highest level of Asus phone tech support for a few years. Good luck.

EDIT: Sounds like you might not have your "initial" voltages for CPU and RAM set in BIOS.

EDIT 2: Guide by Linus


----------



## stubass

@LuckyDuck69 You say you have worked in Asus tech support for a few years.. maybe you will know this as i am not sure.. On the RVE and the voltage monitoring points, if i solder a small connector to permanently connect my DMM does that void warranty?


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @LuckyDuck69 You say you have worked in Asus tech support for a few years.. maybe you will know this as i am not sure.. On the RVE and the voltage monitoring points, if i solder a small connector to permanently connect my DMM does that void warranty?


Yes


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @LuckyDuck69 You say you have worked in Asus tech support for a few years.. maybe you will know this as i am not sure.. On the RVE and the voltage monitoring points, if i solder a small connector to permanently connect my DMM does that void warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Thank you for the confirmation







guess i will be voiding warranty then but i am ok with that


----------



## LuckyDuck69

These settings should easily get you to the desktop, KamyK155. Just adjust for your specific memory timings, etc. Do take note that you need to scroll all the way down in DRAM Timing Control to set the DRAM Eventual Voltages.













For what it's worth. This guy recommended avoiding Corsair Vengeance RAM on the R4E: "A quick note on Corsair Vengeance RAM: I personally would stay away from this RAM. The forum is full of threads where the problems turn out to be with these kits. Corsair is a good manufacturer and I have nothing against their higher end kits, in fact I have no problem in recommending them. But they have dropped the ball on this line on X79&#8230;they just don't work on many X79 boards; or in harmony with the CPU's IMC."

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?25510-Rampage-IV-Extreme-RAM-Guide


----------



## kamyk155

Today morning I power on computer twice - still good and no bsod or freeze or error codes.
Later today after work I will try to use XMP or OC touching only voltage for cpu nothing else.
The only thing which may cause errors is FASTBOOT or ASMEDIA HDD CONTROLER. I don't think it's disabling asus logo.
I get answer from asus rma - they say "send us your memory full specification and screen from 2-3 hours of LinX testing memory" - because I write them that it's not memory problem I test them for hours using lots of testers/burners if I can enter windows.
So - load bios optimized - is still good for 1,5 days.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Today morning I power on computer twice - still good and no bsod or freeze or error codes.
> Later today after work I will try to use XMP or OC touching only voltage for cpu nothing else.
> The only thing which may cause errors is FASTBOOT or ASMEDIA HDD CONTROLER. I don't think it's disabling asus logo.
> I get answer from asus rma - they say "send us your memory full specification and screen from 2-3 hours of LinX testing memory" - because I write them that it's not memory problem I test them for hours using lots of testers/burners if I can enter windows.
> So - load bios optimized - is still good for 1,5 days.


I would check CPU OC first and leave memory at auto/2133. Set everything stable and then start memory overclocking.
3000 memory clock is usually not stable using XMP settings ( at least it never worked for me and I already tested couple of DDR4 kits ). You have to play with some additional options.
I would recommend you to switch to 100bclk and set x30 ratio. For me it's easier to stabilize than 125bclk even though in every guide I see that 125bclk is best.

Try Rampage Tweak 1 or 2. 1 is usually helping with bd error code during boot ( common issue on these boards with 3000 or higher clock ).


----------



## kamyk155

Load optimized - still working good.

Now testing:
CPU - 40x100 1,225V
RAM - 2133 15-15-15 auto no XMP 1,2V

CPU is stable in games and testers (like before) but main problem is to check turning on/off computer.
Now I am doing something - turn OFF.
Turn ON - doing something - turn OFF.


----------



## kamyk155

More stress testing - 15minutes of OCCT plus looking internet sites in background - turn OFF.
Still ok. Next turn ON - IntelBurnTest 10x very high test and watching internet now.......
After that some more testers, next on/off and then will try memory on XMP.

Testing 4.0GHz 1,225V XMP2 3000MHz and still working after few on/off computer.
Still think bsods and error codes are beacuse this settings or one of them:
- FASTBOOT - ON
- ASMEDIA HDD CONTROLER - OFF

Will test more today and tomorow - if I don't see bdosd on windows loading or somekind of error codes it will be great and I will OC some more to 4,4GHz like on first RVE.

The only thing I change in bios now is voltage for cpu and xmp for memory.
Rest - bios optimized - not touched.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> More stress testing - 15minutes of OCCT plus looking internet sites in background - turn OFF.
> Still ok. Next turn ON - IntelBurnTest 10x very high test and watching internet now.......
> After that some more testers, next on/off and then will try memory on XMP.
> 
> Testing 4.0GHz 1,225V XMP2 3000MHz and still working after few on/off computer.
> Still think bsods and error codes are beacuse this settings or one of them:
> - FASTBOOT - ON
> - ASMEDIA HDD CONTROLER - OFF
> 
> Will test more today and tomorow - if I don't see bdosd on windows loading or somekind of error codes it will be great and I will OC some more to 4,4GHz like on first RVE.
> 
> The only thing I change in bios now is voltage for cpu and xmp for memory.
> Rest - bios optimized - not touched.


here's an easy 4.5/4.25 (core/cache) as a guide. try to keep LLC at 7 or lower. I now run these settings with LLC-6 and input @ 1.9V... as usual, you may need to adjust the voltages and memory timings.









45fixed.zip 4654k .zip file


do a clr cmos and enter the values manually.

if you'd rather do 4.5 with adaptive voltage I can post bios screenies for that.


----------



## muhd86

rampage v ftw


----------



## Frankz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rampage v ftw


nice shots, what camera are you using?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots, what camera are you using?








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Could you use a spoiler?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



THe Cautious One


----------



## kamyk155

After day of testing - today morning I turn on computer - STILL WORKS !!
4.0GHz with 1,225V and XMP2 3000MHz still stable and no bsod or error codes when loading windows.
I test stability using IntelBurnTest, OCCT, LinX (with AVX2), Battlefield 4, World of Tanks, Diablo 3, coding some short movies to divx for smartphone.
Burners without AVX give me temperatures about 60-70*C, games about 50*C and LinX with AVX about 75*C.
After each test I turn off and on computer again. Computer still turn on good and windows loading good. Just WOW.
Will test all day tomorrow because I am at work today 24h. Everything looks good for now.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> After day of testing - today morning I turn on computer - STILL WORKS !!
> 4.0GHz with 1,225V and XMP2 3000MHz still stable and no bsod or error codes when loading windows.
> I test stability using IntelBurnTest, OCCT, LinX (with AVX2), Battlefield 4, World of Tanks, Diablo 3, coding some short movies to divx for smartphone.
> Burners without AVX give me temperatures about 60-70*C, games about 50*C and LinX with AVX about 75*C.
> After each test I turn off and on computer again. Computer still turn on good and windows loading good. Just WOW.
> Will test all day tomorrow because I am at work today 24h. Everything looks good for now.


Glad things are looking good now, Hopefully you can get higher clock on the CPU


----------



## japemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> THIS is what a R5E should look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ilavicion just a FYI you can detach the I/O shield cover that says "Extreme" just by taking off the heatpipe that is glued on see YouTube video below starts talking about it at the 55:00 mark on video
Click to expand...

Where is this video? I dont found...

Thanks in advance!!!

Ops... Sorry with tapatalk dont look videos ?

Enviado desde mi HTC One mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> After day of testing - today morning I turn on computer - STILL WORKS !!
> 4.0GHz with 1,225V and XMP2 3000MHz still stable and no bsod or error codes when loading windows.
> I test stability using IntelBurnTest, OCCT, LinX (with AVX2), Battlefield 4, World of Tanks, Diablo 3, coding some short movies to divx for smartphone.
> Burners without AVX give me temperatures about 60-70*C, games about 50*C and LinX with AVX about 75*C.
> After each test I turn off and on computer again. Computer still turn on good and windows loading good. Just WOW.
> Will test all day tomorrow because I am at work today 24h. Everything looks good for now.


You should be able to drop your vcore for that frequency, should aim for below 1.2v. But then it does depend on your cpu.


----------



## kamyk155

I don't think I have a good cpu for OC. On my first RVE i can OC to 4,4 with 1,3V totally stable and cold, then after adding 2 blocks on gpus I tested stability only for 4,0 and need 1,215V (because of heat) - one or two voltage clicks in bios less for testers, but my best stability tester is BF4. I learn it from times of my previous RIVE and 4930k - BF4 always want 1-2 clicks of voltage more than even full stable prime95 or linx. BF4 after end of multiplayer round give me freeze with loop sound when he was counting my exp points for game. More voltage for cpu and problem was solved.
Now the main problem is my cooling. 2x 360 phobya rads and 12x scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on them is to weak for high oc 8 core cpu and 980 sli. Adding blocks on 2x980 give me about 15-20*C more on cpu.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I don't think I have a good cpu for OC. On my first RVE i can OC to 4,4 with 1,3V totally stable and cold, then after adding 2 blocks on gpus I tested stability only for 4,0 and need 1,215V (because of heat) - one or two voltage clicks in bios less for testers, but my best stability tester is BF4. I learn it from times of my previous RIVE and 4930k - BF4 always want 1-2 clicks of voltage more than even full stable prime95 or linx. BF4 after end of multiplayer round give me freeze with loop sound when he was counting my exp points for game. More voltage for cpu and problem was solved.
> Now the main problem is my cooling. 2x 360 phobya rads and 12x scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on them is to weak for high oc 8 core cpu and 980 sli. Adding blocks on 2x980 give me about 15-20*C more on cpu.


Sounds like you need more rad space, or better fans.


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I don't think I have a good cpu for OC. On my first RVE i can OC to 4,4 with 1,3V totally stable and cold, then after adding 2 blocks on gpus I tested stability only for 4,0 and need 1,215V (because of heat) - one or two voltage clicks in bios less for testers, but my best stability tester is BF4. I learn it from times of my previous RIVE and 4930k - BF4 always want 1-2 clicks of voltage more than even full stable prime95 or linx. BF4 after end of multiplayer round give me freeze with loop sound when he was counting my exp points for game. More voltage for cpu and problem was solved.
> Now the main problem is my cooling. 2x 360 phobya rads and 12x scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on them is to weak for high oc 8 core cpu and 980 sli. Adding blocks on 2x980 give me about 15-20*C more on cpu.


you are getting me worried, thats about the setup i want to use on my rig, in my case is worse because i have 2 780 ti.

when you test are the fans at max rpm or do you have some kind of fan manager?


----------



## kamyk155

I have a monster size computer case with lot of space - XSPC Cube H1.
Rads are if front and back of case - fans full speed 1850rpm and they are one of the best fans for watercooling - high air pressure.
Rads are really thick - 60mm. Fans taking air from left and right 6x120 fan holes (3x120 fan places on each side).
I have another 4x120 fans on top of case - 2x push in (directly on mobo and gpus) and 2x taking hot from inside.
No can do with high temps - try few Times mounting block and change thermal paste - no luck.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I have a monster size computer case with lot of space - XSPC Cube H1.
> Rads are if front and back of case - fans full speed 1850rpm and they are one of the best fans for watercooling - high air pressure.
> Rads are really thick - 60mm. Fans taking air from left and right 6x120 fan holes (3x120 fan places on each side).
> I have another 4x120 fans on top of case - 2x push in (directly on mobo and gpus) and 2x taking hot from inside.
> No can do with high temps - try few Times mounting block and change thermal paste - no luck.


I know the pain, im running 2x quad rads with a tri rad, and with 3 titan blacks in one loop with the CPU, and temps get crazzzzy on the CPU past 1.35v for me, I need 1.34v for a stable 4.5ghz CPU overclock.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I know the pain, im running 2x quad rads with a tri rad, and with 3 titan blacks in one loop with the CPU, and temps get crazzzzy on the CPU past 1.35v for me, I need 1.34v for a stable 4.5ghz CPU overclock.


Temps are a bit jumpy on the X99. I think this is true for everyone. Last night I backed my overclock off to 4GHz in favor of low temps, as I'm only using the Corsair H105. I MUST give the Corsair Carbide Air 540 case major props on handling heat; even with two 780 Ti cards with stock coolers. This case is amazing.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I know the pain, im running 2x quad rads with a tri rad, and with 3 titan blacks in one loop with the CPU, and temps get crazzzzy on the CPU past 1.35v for me, I need 1.34v for a stable 4.5ghz CPU overclock.


i have 3 780 ti kingpins at 1.35v along with 5960x at 1.375v. luckily i have 1800mm rad space so heat isnt a problem but it would be for sure with only say 960mm of rad


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I know the pain, im running 2x quad rads with a tri rad, and with 3 titan blacks in one loop with the CPU, and temps get crazzzzy on the CPU past 1.35v for me, I need 1.34v for a stable 4.5ghz CPU overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are a bit jumpy on the X99. I think this is true for everyone. Last night I backed my overclock off to 4GHz in favor of low temps, as I'm only using the Corsair H105. I MUST give the Corsair Carbide Air 540 case major props on handling heat; even with two 780 Ti cards with stock coolers. This case is amazing.
Click to expand...

yeh totally agree, I use that case my over sized media server and it handles the temps awesomely, and surprisingly has a lot of storage. even managed to fit full watercooling loop and 4x HDD and 3 X SDD in it lol. brilliant case


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I know the pain, im running 2x quad rads with a tri rad, and with 3 titan blacks in one loop with the CPU, and temps get crazzzzy on the CPU past 1.35v for me, I need 1.34v for a stable 4.5ghz CPU overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 780 ti kingpins at 1.35v along with 5960x at 1.375v. luckily i have 1800mm rad space so heat isnt a problem but it would be for sure with only say 960mm of rad
Click to expand...

what kinda temps are you getting with a setup like that?

My graphics cards when gaming never go past 38c, when using realbench on the CPU, temps around 68-74c, some cores hotter than others. ambient temp in my room is 22c


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I don't think I have a good cpu for OC. On my first RVE i can OC to 4,4 with 1,3V totally stable and cold, then after adding 2 blocks on gpus I tested stability only for 4,0 and need 1,215V (because of heat) - one or two voltage clicks in bios less for testers, but my best stability tester is BF4. I learn it from times of my previous RIVE and 4930k - BF4 always want 1-2 clicks of voltage more than even full stable prime95 or linx. BF4 after end of multiplayer round give me freeze with loop sound when he was counting my exp points for game. More voltage for cpu and problem was solved.
> Now the main problem is my cooling. 2x 360 phobya rads and 12x scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm on them is to weak for high oc 8 core cpu and 980 sli. Adding blocks on 2x980 give me about 15-20*C more on cpu.


what kind of Temps are you seeing?


----------



## kamyk155

My temperatures with 4.0GHz are in post 3626


----------



## GrimDoctor

Would running 2 way SLI on red slot 1 and 3 give the same performance as 1 and 2?
Sorry if it's a dumb questions, all the lane talk on the Asus site confused me a bit.


----------



## kamyk155

Today first start was ok and I restart from windows - BF code............
I see one huge drop of voltages in HardwareMonitor - 1,82V to 1,76V (its called in program VCORE) after giving VCSAA 1,87V i see it too, but still mega drop when testing to 1,78V that look really bad.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Would running 2 way SLI on red slot 1 and 3 give the same performance as 1 and 2?
> Sorry if it's a dumb questions, all the lane talk on the Asus site confused me a bit.


Without your system specs, this is hard to answer, but according to the book, you shouldn't be using 1 and 2 for SLI anyway. You should be using 1 and 3.


----------



## Nichismo

anyone here own or previously own the X99 deluxe?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Without your system specs, this is hard to answer, but according to the book, you shouldn't be using 1 and 2 for SLI anyway. You should be using 1 and 3.


I am looking to buy one of these but the plan is:

5930K
This board
2 x GTX 970

I didn't know that 1 and 2 shouldn't be used but that's the info I was after. I was hoping to have slot 1 and 3 so I might be able to get away with air cooling for a little longer with that spacing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

If I am going to SlI 980s I would need to use slots 1 and 3 for the x16/x16 config. Can someone link me to the right SLI Bridge due to the spacing of 80mm? I believe I have read that number mulitple times in here.

The Cautious One


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I am looking to buy one of these but the plan is:
> 
> 5930K
> This board
> 2 x GTX 970
> 
> I didn't know that 1 and 2 shouldn't be used but that's the info I was after. I was hoping to have slot 1 and 3 so I might be able to get away with air cooling for a little longer with that spacing.


Glad to help. I'm running 780Ti's on air and haven't had an issue with overheating. Of course, your case/fans/ air flow situation wil be different, so you would just have to see how it works.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If I am going to SlI 980s I would need to use slots 1 and 3 for the x16/x16 config. Can someone link me to the right SLI Bridge due to the spacing of 80mm? I believe I have read that number mulitple times in here.
> 
> The Cautious One


Are you looking at getting the one from Nvidia?? The one that lights up? I don't know the dimensions but you'd need the two-way spaced bridge. It's one that I have in my rig. I have the same board as you


----------



## Aelius

After completing my build, should I use the CD that comes with the motherboard to install the drivers, or should I ignore the CD and just go straight to ASUS's website for drivers?

I seem to vaguely recall reading some time a month ago during my build research that I should install via the CD first and then go to the website to update to the latest drivers. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> After completing my build, should I use the CD that comes with the motherboard to install the drivers, or should I ignore the CD and just go straight to ASUS's website for drivers?
> 
> I seem to vaguely recall reading some time a month ago during my build research that I should install via the CD first and then go to the website to update to the latest drivers. I could be wrong, though.


use the CD drivers with the bios the MB shipped with. then if you update the bios, use the driver packs on the website.


----------



## Aelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use the CD drivers with the bios the MB shipped with. then if you update the bios, use the driver packs on the website.


So:

Step 1) CD drivers

Step 2) BIOS update
Step 3) Website drivers

Is that correct?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> anyone here own or previously own the X99 deluxe?


I owned the deluxe for a while but had to return it due to the last two USB constantly dropping out. The rampage so far is rock solid. It feels much more premium than the deluxe too.


----------



## mirkoj

I was just loging to ask about USB dorping when saw yor post.
I have WD 2tb usb3 external and whenever I'm doing big file transfers it keeps dropping out and in.
Ssytem secpL 5960x on RVE, 32gb corsair dominator platinum.. well the rest I guess is not important.
Any idea what is going on?

Another issue that I have on this board but not on old system with 3930k and p9x79-e ws is that my VLC player is crashing a lot and also mpeg_streamclip for converting video files into mp4 and similar is also crashing a lot during conversions.

Any ideas? I'm already considering full system re install again once I finish some work I'm on but these things gets really annoying









Like right now im uplaoading an4gb file and external drive is droping out and in every 30sec or a bit more,randomly...


----------



## Neutr1no

Hi all,

I seem to be having some issues in getting my OC stable on 125x34 with adaptive voltage. While i did not encounter any issue yet at manual 1.120v for both Vcore and Vcache, yesterday i got freeze during idle on adaptive 0.150V+1.000V. With that i get about 0.9V during idle at x12 and i think that's not enough for 125 strap. Auto voltage setting sets fix 1.20v when on 125 strap. Also if i am not mistaking, i noticed already overshoot to 1.140V when getting near x34 before finally settling on 1.120V. Adding more offset will only give me more overshoot i think right? Does this mean adaptive is not ideal for this 4.25G OC on 125 strap? What is minimal expected voltage needed for 125 strap to be stable (at low multiplier)? Should i revert back to manual 1.120V? Will overclock on 100 strap with adaptive be easyer to get stable?

so many questions and so little time to find answers myself by trial and error...

maybe you guys can put me on the right track...

Any feedback would be much appreciated!


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> I was just loging to ask about USB dorping when saw yor post.
> I have WD 2tb usb3 external and whenever I'm doing big file transfers it keeps dropping out and in.
> Ssytem secpL 5960x on RVE, 32gb corsair dominator platinum.. well the rest I guess is not important.
> Any idea what is going on?
> 
> Another issue that I have on this board but not on old system with 3930k and p9x79-e ws is that my VLC player is crashing a lot and also mpeg_streamclip for converting video files into mp4 and similar is also crashing a lot during conversions.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm already considering full system re install again once I finish some work I'm on but these things gets really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like right now im uplaoading an4gb file and external drive is droping out and in every 30sec or a bit more,randomly...


Do you have the latest firmware on your external Western Digital drive?


----------



## mirkoj

actualy never did update it at all and it;s bin a while since I bought it..


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> actualy never did update it at all and it;s bin a while since I bought it..


See if there is a newer firmware on WD site and update accordingly


----------



## Gilles3000

A blue RVE anyone?




(He probably killed it, but looks great nonetheless.)


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> A blue RVE anyone?
> 
> (He probably killed it, but looks great nonetheless.)


I would love a blue one. Not a fan of red. Not sure I would do it this way.


----------



## The REX

Hi
I have a dead Bios 2 chip.
Seems like copying bios 1 to bios 2, killed bios 2.
RMA will take forever. Any suggestions to by a new working bios chip anywhere?


----------



## kamyk155

The REX - I have first mobo with two biosed dead after flash. Both died after copy 1 to 2 (code 00 zero zero).
Now "new mobo" bios 2 is dead too from begining. Its crApSUS.
I send ticket to asus RMA but they don't tell me anything about that.


----------



## axiumone

Hah, this video couldn't have come at a better time. I'm seriously contemplating a similar project and had no idea how to tackle it.

So, how are they going to get the paint out from the slots and clean the contacts?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So, how are they going to get the paint out from the slots and clean the contacts?


Beats me, we'll have to wait for part 2 I guess. I would've filled the inside of the slots with something to protect the contacts, trying to get the paint out after seems like a hassle that's most likely going to end up in failure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> So:
> 
> Step 1) CD drivers
> Step 2) BIOS update
> 
> Step 3) Website drivers
> 
> Is that correct?


sry for the delay reply - yes, that's a good plan.









After loading the CD drivers - boot to windows and verify that there are no "unknown devices" in device manager. If there is, insert the CD, open properties for the ukn dev, update it's driver by pointing the windows driver manager to the CD to search...
as always, update a MB bios at risk.


----------



## ilavicion

Does anyone manage to get adaptive voltage for cache to work? Because I absolutely don't...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> Does anyone manage to get adaptive voltage for cache to work? Because I absolutely don't...


Hello

Since release day it has been advised to use manual or offset mode for cache voltage. Nothing has changed regarding this.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> Does anyone manage to get adaptive voltage for cache to work? Because I absolutely don't...


As Praz said, it's completely broken so don't use it.


----------



## Aelius

Hi, I'd like to use two Delta fans (*0.7 amp* max, each) and a Gentle Typhoon (*0.1 amp*) to cool my CPU heatsink. The thing is, the motherboard manual says that the *CPU_Fan* header can only accept *1 amp*. As you can see, though, I plan to use *1.5 amps* total, but on different headers.

So my question is, how much amperage can I have on the *CPU_Opt* and *Cha_Fan* headers and does it depend at all on how many amps the CPU_Fan header is using? Also, since I'm using three fans on my CPU heatsink but there are only two headers for the CPU (CPU_Fan and CPU_Opt), do I put the third heatsink fan on a Cha_Fan header?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to use two Delta fans (*0.7 amp* max, each) and a Gentle Typhoon (*0.1 amp*) to cool my CPU heatsink. The thing is, the motherboard manual says that the *CPU_Fan* header can only accept *1 amp*. As you can see, though, I plan to use *1.5 amps* total, but on _different headers_.
> 
> So my question is, how much amperage can I have on the *CPU_Opt* and *Cha_Fan* headers and does it depend at all on how many amps the CPU_Fan header is using? Also, since I'm using three fans on my CPU heatsink but there are only two headers for the CPU (_CPU_Fan_ and _CPU_Opt_), do I put the third heatsink fan on a _Cha_Fan_ header?


Each header is rated at 1 amp. Do not exceed that value on any single header. Spread the fans across headers to stay under the 1 amp per header limit.


----------



## kamyk155

[email protected] - can you tell me what to do with dead bios on mobo ? I have dead bios2 and now it's my 2nd mobo (1st have two dead bios - 00 zero zero)

Ok guys - another question - someone using other sound card than integrated in mobo ? Is it worth it ?
I am thinking about adding my old Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium or buy Sound Blaster Z or Zx. When I have my first mobo I try X-Fi on it and it was much louder on my Logitech Z506.
After receiving my 2nd mobo from RMA i don't try it.


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to use two Delta fans (*0.7 amp* max, each) and a Gentle Typhoon (*0.1 amp*) to cool my CPU heatsink. The thing is, the motherboard manual says that the *CPU_Fan* header can only accept *1 amp*. As you can see, though, I plan to use *1.5 amps* total, but on _different headers_.
> 
> So my question is, how much amperage can I have on the *CPU_Opt* and *Cha_Fan* headers and does it depend at all on how many amps the CPU_Fan header is using? Also, since I'm using three fans on my CPU heatsink but there are only two headers for the CPU (_CPU_Fan_ and _CPU_Opt_), do I put the third heatsink fan on a _Cha_Fan_ header?


hello.

i use a 8 way fan PWM splitter from phobya, it's powered from a 12v socket so it does not draw power from the motherboard header.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> [email protected] - can you tell me what to do with dead bios on mobo ? I have dead bios2 and now it's my 2nd mobo (1st have two dead bios - 00 zero zero)
> 
> Ok guys - another question - someone using other sound card than integrated in mobo ? Is it worth it ?
> I am thinking about adding my old Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium or buy Sound Blaster Z or Zx. When I have my first mobo I try X-Fi on it and it was much louder on my Logitech Z506.
> After receiving my 2nd mobo from RMA i don't try it.


Contact ASUS support for your region and ask them or get someone to program a BIOS chip for you. Not sure how you are getting into that state so easily, as I've never had the issue here.


----------



## Vindicare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> [email protected] - can you tell me what to do with dead bios on mobo ? I have dead bios2 and now it's my 2nd mobo (1st have two dead bios - 00 zero zero)
> 
> Ok guys - another question - someone using other sound card than integrated in mobo ? Is it worth it ?
> I am thinking about adding my old Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium or buy Sound Blaster Z or Zx. When I have my first mobo I try X-Fi on it and it was much louder on my Logitech Z506.
> After receiving my 2nd mobo from RMA i don't try it.


Currently i'm using the onboard sound, when gaming and stressing my videocards i get interference noise from them.

this might vary from card model to board layout.

in my setup i do get noise, don't know what will do in the future need to think it out, maybe get a usb dac.


----------



## kamyk155

[email protected] - I really don't know how to kill a mobo using flash usb asus method.
My first mobo I flashed no problems - then I read something about better to have two bios the same version. I use bios duplicate method - copy 1 to 2 and both of them died. Now after I learn that I don't use bios copy function from bios. I flash only one bios to newest version. After some problems with stability I think I will try bios2 that come with mobo to me (706) - but he is dead from beginning.
I think there is somekind of problem with usb flash method because after few bios versions I see on asus site program to rename bios.
I rename bios manualy before - no problems. Last one - 901 I flashed using renamer.
Flashing bad bios2 - still 00. I contacted asus one more time and waiting for reply.

About sound card - I don't have problems with integrated sound - just thinking of use X-Fi Titanium.

Sorry for my bad English......


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure what to suggest - you seem to be having a lot of bad luck, it's simply down to how you are using the board or the components you are using. I don't cover support for Poland, so you will have to work with them on this.


----------



## Vindicare

@Raja is 801 bios better then 901?

just noticed that you have it on your sig


----------



## [email protected]

just have not updated it, no particular reason. Figure by now you guys know where to find the UEFI builds and are handy with Google to find the product pages


----------



## jeanjean15

Hi .

Someone can tell me if there is a bios which solves the problem of CPU fan running at full speed after wake up of sleep mode ?









Thanks in advance .


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> [email protected] - I really don't know how to kill a mobo using flash usb asus method.
> My first mobo I flashed no problems - then I read something about better to have two bios the same version. I use bios duplicate method - copy 1 to 2 and both of them died. Now after I learn that I don't use bios copy function from bios. I flash only one bios to newest version. After some problems with stability I think I will try bios2 that come with mobo to me (706) - but he is dead from beginning.
> I think there is somekind of problem with usb flash method because after few bios versions I see on asus site program to rename bios.
> I rename bios manualy before - no problems. Last one - 901 I flashed using renamer.
> Flashing bad bios2 - still 00. I contacted asus one more time and waiting for reply.
> 
> About sound card - I don't have problems with integrated sound - just thinking of use X-Fi Titanium.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English......


In my experience, the best way to protect bios is to flash only one bios, and let the other one untouched. In case of corruption, you can go to that untouched with onboard button and copy that bios to the one corrupted.

I had to rma one board which died literally, using 0802 and trying high cache oc's. Since then, only flashing one bios, I am with the same board working flawlessly. To avoid corruption, it is preferrable not to use Fast Boot, too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Currently i'm using the onboard sound, when gaming and stressing my videocards i get interference noise from them.
> 
> this might vary from card model to board layout.
> 
> in my setup i do get noise, don't know what will do in the future need to think it out, maybe get a usb dac.


You could have noise through usb too.

I have two onkyos (see my signature), a 5009 for cinema and A 9000R for Stereo. The 5009 is connected to my pc via optical spdif, and the A 9000R via USB. Between them, via RCA (from 5009 preouts to analog ins on the A 9000R).

When I use 5009 as sound card and play games like Crysis 3 or Battlefield, I have ground noise in my Stereo speakers because of USB connection (ground loop). This kind of noise could be specially present when connecting devices that don't use ground connection to others that do use (my pc connects to ground, but my onkyos don't).

I tried many things with no luck, until I bought these three things from IFI Audio:

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-iusbpower/

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipurifier/

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-gemini/

I have this chain now: RVE usb-SupraCables USB-IFI IPurifier-IFI IUsb Power (with isoearth enabled)-IFI Gemini-Onkyo A 9000R, and have almost no ground noise when playing.










Would be great that Asus take note of these problems and make new boards with real audiophile parts. Many people are using onboard sound or external DAC's with their stuff.


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vindicare*
> 
> Currently i'm using the onboard sound, when gaming and stressing my videocards i get interference noise from them.
> 
> this might vary from card model to board layout.
> 
> in my setup i do get noise, don't know what will do in the future need to think it out, maybe get a usb dac.


Same problem, a very high amount of noise especially while gaming!

So much for "SupremeFX shielding" -.-


----------



## Aqualis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill try that.
> 
> No i dont have a fan plugged into the fan header. it boots just fine with a fan plugged in, but the thing is, when this board wont be on ln2 it will be in a 24/7 system that is going for aesthetics, so while i can just plug a fan in and be done with it for ln2, my goal for the 24/7 system is to have nothing but the bare minimum plugged in, which means no fans plugged into the mobo.


Have the same problem here. F1 is on halt and it bypass the error but it's just annoying.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aqualis*
> 
> Have the same problem here. F1 is on halt and it bypass the error but it's just annoying.


Disable the Fan Low Limit setting in UEFI on the CPU header - no more F1 halt for fan speed.


----------



## muhd86

i wanted to know i have 4 gtx 780 ti in quad sli and 5960x / can i use a m2 drive ---or will it not work from the start --


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> As Praz said, it's completely broken so don't use it.


I managed to get it going. Reuirement though is that the offset must be greater than about 250mV. Then the difference between targetvoltage minus offset voltage must be 1V or greater (otherwise it will not boost and revert to default). In my case:

1.350 cache. 1V boost voltage at minimum. This leaves 350mV to use as offset. Been working flawlessly ever since and now I get the benefit of reduced Vcache on idle as well.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wanted to know i have 4 gtx 780 ti in quad sli and 5960x / can i use a m2 drive ---or will it not work from the start --


Hello

No this is not a valid configuration. As stated in the motherboard's manual if the the PCIE_X8_ 4 slot is occupied by a x8 device the M.2 slot will be disabled.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i wanted to know i have 4 gtx 780 ti in quad sli and 5960x / can i use a m2 drive ---or will it not work from the start --


Straight from the manual. Isn't it awesome that such a great amount of useful information is included for your convenience with the board?


----------



## carbendi

Hi
Im new to overclock and i am having a hard time setting up stable overclock settings. I looked arround and tried to apply the settings in the forum but İ think im doing something wrong. Some advise or or parameters would be great.

my configuration is:

Asus rampage v5
5960x i7
32gb ddr4 2400mhz
2x 780ti (sli)
Nepton 280L watercooler
fsp aurum pro 1200w power supply

can some one please help

best regards


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbendi*
> 
> Hi
> Im new to overclock and i am having a hard time setting up stable overclock settings. I looked arround and tried to apply the settings in the forum but İ think im doing something wrong. Some advise or or parameters would be great.
> 
> my configuration is:
> 
> Asus rampage v5
> 5960x i7
> 32gb ddr4 2400mhz
> 2x 780ti (sli)
> Nepton 280L watercooler
> fsp aurum pro 1200w power supply
> 
> can some one please help
> 
> best regards


What problems are you having?

There are guides on the first page here you might find helpful:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## carbendi

Thanks for the link
When i overclock the mouse motion becomes lagy. How ever when i do a stress test using realbench it passes the 15 min test. And since im not familiar with the terms im not shure what im doing wrong.


----------



## Train Wreck

My
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbendi*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> When i overclock the mouse motion becomes lagy. How ever when i do a stress test using realbench it passes the 15 min test. And since im not familiar with the terms im not shure what im doing wrong.


My computer doesn't pass the 15 minute Realbench stress test. Right at the very end of it, the screen goes black and I get an error message telling me that the display drivers have been reset.
I would like to know what that's all about.

However my computer is completely stable for AIDA for six hours or more.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> My
> My computer doesn't pass the 15 minute Realbench stress test. Right at the very end of it, the screen goes black and I get an error message telling me that the display drivers have been reset.
> I would like to know what that's all about.
> 
> However my computer is completely stable for AIDA for six hours or more.


For core i use always Realbench ~30min, for cache use Aida64 Cache test for 30 min







and it works like a charm for me


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> For core i use always Realbench ~30min, for cache use Aida64 Cache test for 30 min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it works like a charm for me


I have yet to read up on the individual tests that AIDA does. I've always done the first four options at once.

How do you set Realbench to test the core only?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I have yet to read up on the individual tests that AIDA does. I've always done the first four options at once.
> 
> How do you set Realbench to test the core only?


it test and cache, but not so hard as aida64 cache test


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA cache for 2 hours without hardware failure should be ample, pretty taxing on that front. HCI memtest pro is a fairly intense test of stability on both memory and cache with 16 instances loaded, yet I could pass 1000% no problem but needed an extra 30-40mv on cache to pass AIDA64 for any considerable length of time.

Obviously this may not be the case for every CPU but I though that was pretty note worthy.


----------



## Train Wreck

So, if my computer can do AIDA for 6 hours and no hiccups at all, I should consider that ok??

I said it somewhere else but I've been too worried about stress testing. I need to have more fun with this computer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> So, if my computer can do AIDA for 6 hours and no hiccups at all, I should consider that ok??
> 
> *I said it somewhere else but I've been too worried about stress testing.* I need to have more fun with this computer


this^^

you only need to stress test your OC in a manner consistent with its intended use, and for a gaming rig, the best test is always the games you play. Otherwise, XTU, AID64, realbench, HCI memtest, and maybe even some Intel burn test (v2.54 is fine for 8 cores) - if you are compelled to heat up your CPU.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> My
> My computer doesn't pass the 15 minute Realbench stress test. Right at the very end of it, the screen goes black and I get an error message telling me that the display drivers have been reset.
> I would like to know what that's all about.
> 
> However my computer is completely stable for AIDA for six hours or more.


That sounds like more of an unstable gpu clock.


----------



## ilavicion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this^^
> 
> you only need to stress test your OC in a manner consistent with its intended use, and for a gaming rig, the best test is always the games you play. Otherwise, XTU, AID64, realbench, HCI memtest, and maybe even some Intel burn test (v2.54 is fine for 8 cores) - if you are compelled to heat up your CPU.


Why has nobody even mentioned prime95 v28.5? Forget about everything else, there is nothing better for stability testing than prime95. Nothing burns your system like those AVX2 commands from hell


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilavicion*
> 
> Why has nobody even mentioned prime95 v28.5? Forget about everything else, there is nothing better for stability testing than prime95. Nothing burns your system like those AVX2 commands from hell


LOL I hope this is sarcasm.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> My
> My computer doesn't pass the 15 minute Realbench stress test. Right at the very end of it, the screen goes black and I get an error message telling me that the display drivers have been reset.
> I would like to know what that's all about.
> 
> However my computer is completely stable for AIDA for six hours or more.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like more of an unstable gpu clock.
Click to expand...

EVGA Precision used to trip that on my system. I had to uninstall it to get realbench stable.


----------



## muhd86

32fb crucial balastic oc 2666mhz

lets see how high these go on stock values so far so good : -

will see if they reach 2800mhz or 3000mhz on stock voltages or cl values

emm any one over clock crucial balastic sports series ram , what voltages should i apply for say 2900 / 2800 and 3000 mhz

so far i have not changed any thing just changed the dram freuqency from 2400 to 2666


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this^^
> 
> you only need to stress test your OC in a manner consistent with its intended use, and for a gaming rig, the best test is always the games you play. Otherwise, XTU, AID64, realbench, HCI memtest, and maybe even some Intel burn test (v2.54 is fine for 8 cores) - if you are compelled to heat up your CPU.


Well when I play Battlefield 4 and Far Cry 4, everything works great....no instability whatsoever. Very soon I am going to get Cinema 4D. There have been no hiccups with any stress testing software other than Realbench, except when I was playing around with Vcore trying to find something stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> EVGA Precision used to trip that on my system. I had to uninstall it to get realbench stable.


I haven't touched my GPUs at all. They're factory overclocked.
The only thing I have done with my GPUs is set up custom fan profiles.....that's it.

I have read elsewhere that other people have been having a bit of trouble with Realbench, so I shouldn't be too concerned with it.

It's 6 hours of AIDA stable, it runs Battlefield 4 and Far Cry 4 without any issues so I should be content with that.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> 32fb crucial balastic oc 2666mhz
> 
> lets see how high these go on stock values so far so good : -
> 
> will see if they reach 2800mhz or 3000mhz on stock voltages or cl values
> 
> emm any one over clock crucial balastic sports series ram , what voltages should i apply for say 2900 / 2800 and 3000 mhz
> 
> so far i have not changed any thing just changed the dram freuqency from 2400 to 2666


imo, i found by keeping it at the stock speed (2666 or 2400) and tighten down the timings for easier performance gains and stability.

Try to go for 12-12-12-35 1T at stock voltages and work up/down from there.

Because going for raw speed, HWE IMC has trouble past 9x multiplier, hence most if not all ddr4 higher than 2400 resorted to bclk overclocking.

Oh do set the bclk:dram freq ratio to 100:133, again this is to keep the dram multiplier below 9x.


----------



## muhd86

thanks will do ....though i think these are 8 sticks, the g skills i had earlier were 2 sticks of 2400mhz and they over clocked on there stock timings but 1.25 votlsto nearly 2800mhz

damn


----------



## Pikaru

Changed my memory from 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 CR2 to CR1 and got the below score.

Got 500% through memtest whoo! (Don't mind the first memtest, I hit stop and thought it would still show the 500%)


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Changed my memory from 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 CR2 to CR1 and got the below score.
> 
> Got 500% through memtest whoo! (Don't mind the first memtest, I hit stop and thought it would still show the 500%)


which rams are u using ...


----------



## kossiewossie

Just upgraded my media server, with the x99 deluxe and some corsair dominator platinum rated at 2666mz, and overclocked them to 3200mz 15-18-20-20-C1 with 1.36v, this is the second kit of the platinum rated at 2666hz that have overclocked really easily. makes you think the high priced rated ram are kinda pointless.

been running this ram overclock on my main computer for about 2months now, plus lots of memtest stressing without any issues.


----------



## CryptiK

5960X for your media server! Woah nice!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> which rams are u using ...


G skill ripjaws 3000mhz c15


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> 5960X for your media server! Woah nice!


Haha, yeh, it gets put to good use, running Plex for multiple users (transcoding multiple files at the sametime), plus constantly used as a file server too, Its pretty handy that the x99 deluxe comes with 2x Lan ports for teaming (Dynamic Link Aggregation). keeps up with the demand on my network.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just upgraded my media server, with the x99 deluxe and some corsair dominator platinum rated at 2666mz, and overclocked them to 3200mz 15-18-20-20-C1 with 1.36v, this is the second kit of the platinum rated at 2666hz that have overclocked really easily. makes you think the high priced rated ram are kinda pointless.
> 
> been running this ram overclock on my main computer for about 2months now, plus lots of memtest stressing without any issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


aren't those the primary timings for 3200 from one of the asus presets?

nice job!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just upgraded my media server, with the x99 deluxe and some corsair dominator platinum rated at 2666mz, and overclocked them to 3200mz 15-18-20-20-C1 with 1.36v, this is the second kit of the platinum rated at 2666hz that have overclocked really easily. makes you think the high priced rated ram are kinda pointless.
> 
> been running this ram overclock on my main computer for about 2months now, plus lots of memtest stressing without any issues.


hmm, here is mine at daily 4.5ghz and 4.2ghz cache and 3200mhz memory

>


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just upgraded my media server, with the x99 deluxe and some corsair dominator platinum rated at 2666mz, and overclocked them to 3200mz 15-18-20-20-C1 with 1.36v, this is the second kit of the platinum rated at 2666hz that have overclocked really easily. makes you think the high priced rated ram are kinda pointless.
> 
> been running this ram overclock on my main computer for about 2months now, plus lots of memtest stressing without any issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't those the primary timings for 3200 from one of the asus presets?
> 
> nice job!
Click to expand...

I got the settings from you! haha, you uploaded your bios screenies few months back, and they worked really well for me, iv fine turned it to my setup! Thanks for that!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just upgraded my media server, with the x99 deluxe and some corsair dominator platinum rated at 2666mz, and overclocked them to 3200mz 15-18-20-20-C1 with 1.36v, this is the second kit of the platinum rated at 2666hz that have overclocked really easily. makes you think the high priced rated ram are kinda pointless.
> 
> been running this ram overclock on my main computer for about 2months now, plus lots of memtest stressing without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, here is mine at daily 4.5ghz and 4.2ghz cache and 3200mhz memory
> 
> >
Click to expand...

some crazy read/copy speeds there. wish my CPU would let me overclock the cache some more but its a no go!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I got the settings from you! haha, you uploaded your bios screenies few months back, and they worked really well for me, iv fine turned it to my setup! Thanks for that!


lol -









for 24/7 i backed off to 16-18-18 and lower voltage, but use those timings regularly.


----------



## CallsignVega

Thinking about this board for my next build. How has it been holding up? Would you buy it again and if not, what would you replace it with if you could?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thinking about this board for my next build. How has it been holding up? Would you buy it again and if not, what would you replace it with if you could?


The best motherboard I have ever used. 10/10


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thinking about this board for my next build. How has it been holding up? Would you buy it again and if not, what would you replace it with if you could?
> 
> 
> 
> The best motherboard I have ever used. 10/10
Click to expand...

Gotta agree, iv been using the asus x99 deluxe recently, and it just makes me love my rampage so much more, not to say the x99 deluxe is bad, its great motherboard, but the extra features on the rampage, make it a clear winner when it comes to overclocking. plus I really love the retry button and safe boot button when trying different overclocks. makes the whole process so much smoother,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thinking about this board for my next build. How has it been holding up? Would you buy it again and if not, what would you replace it with if you could?


rock solid. be aware of the PCIE limitations with M.2 drive slot. (only 3-way possible).

stick w/ asus. the OC socket is major. otherwise cache clock is very limited.


----------



## kossiewossie

speaking of cache clocks, I switched over to a different 5960x, and this one is waaaaay better than my pervious, same voltages but higher clocks, my pervious 5960x was only able to do 4.5ghz at 1.37v and cache maxed out at 4000mhz with 1.38v, new 5960x doing 4.6ghz and 4500mhz on cache with same voltages. going to keep testing and see how far this can overclock with my cooling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> speaking of cache clocks, I switched over to a different 5960x, and this one is waaaaay better than my pervious, same voltages but higher clocks, my pervious 5960x was only able to do 4.5ghz at 1.37v and cache maxed out at 4000mhz with 1.38v, new 5960x doing 4.6ghz and 4500mhz on cache with same voltages. going to keep testing and see how far this can overclock with my cooling.


NIce!
the cache on this 5960X tops out at 4.4 with 1.35V. 4.5 is over the top... core is slightly above average ([email protected])


----------



## VSG

In other news, the Asus RVE EK monoblock is almost ready:



They say 1-2 more weeks to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In other news, the Asus RVE EK monoblock is almost ready:
> 
> 
> 
> They say 1-2 more weeks to go.


weeks? what's holding it up?


----------



## VSG

Internal testing and volume production, I assume.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Internal testing and volume production, I assume.


ugh! Sharp looking open bench. Like those InWin frames...


----------



## VSG

Yeah, I like the case/test bench.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> In other news, the Asus RVE EK monoblock is almost ready:
> 
> 
> 
> They say 1-2 more weeks to go.


what i see in monitor, is it prime95?


----------



## Lorddunce

Looking to create a Build
Been a while since i have, bare with me.

I have been Stuck on a few things (researching for days, reading between the lines)

5930k
Asus X99 Rampage
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB KIT (4GBx4) DDR4-2400
SLI Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
Samsung SSD
PSU?
Cpu cooler?

What i'm stuck on

Air or water?
Always been an air guy. thoughts of leaks will keep me up at night.

If Air, whats the best setup for this MB?

Wondering if my Old Corsair HX1000W Will be Fine for a Modest OC on the Cpu @4.0 With above build

Also I keep hearing Problems with old firmware From Corsair PSU"s and Asus MB's?

And im not a fan of cruical But i hear about problems with Corsiar's Ram with this MB

I do all my Shopping At micro Center So my Options Are limited To there Stock (expect the Galax..Worth the Shipping)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> Looking to create a Build
> Been a while since i have, bare with me.
> 
> I have been Stuck on a few things (researching for days, reading between the lines)
> 
> 5930k
> Asus X99 Rampage
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB KIT (4GBx4) DDR4-2400
> SLI Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
> Samsung SSD
> PSU?
> Cpu cooler?
> 
> What i'm stuck on
> 
> Air or water?
> Always been an air guy. thoughts of leaks will keep me up at night.
> 
> If Air, whats the best setup for this MB?
> 
> Wondering if my Old Corsair HX1000W Will be Fine for a Modest OC on the Cpu @4.0 With above build
> 
> Also I keep hearing Problems with old firmware From Corsair PSU"s and Asus MB's?
> 
> And im not a fan of cruical But i hear about problems with Corsiar's Ram with this MB
> 
> I do all my Shopping At micro Center So my Options Are limited To there Stock (expect the Galax..Worth the Shipping)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Corsair HX1000 is old and a ton of them have died over the last year.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> Looking to create a Build
> Been a while since i have, bare with me.
> 
> I have been Stuck on a few things (researching for days, reading between the lines)
> 
> 5930k
> Asus X99 Rampage
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB KIT (4GBx4) DDR4-2400
> SLI Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
> Samsung SSD
> PSU?
> Cpu cooler?
> 
> What i'm stuck on
> 
> Air or water?
> Always been an air guy. thoughts of leaks will keep me up at night.
> 
> If Air, whats the best setup for this MB?
> 
> Wondering if my Old Corsair HX1000W Will be Fine for a Modest OC on the Cpu @4.0 With above build
> 
> Also I keep hearing Problems with old firmware From Corsair PSU"s and Asus MB's?
> 
> And im not a fan of cruical But i hear about problems with Corsiar's Ram with this MB
> 
> I do all my Shopping At micro Center So my Options Are limited To there Stock (expect the Galax..Worth the Shipping)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Reagrding cooling, go with a Swifetch h220-x or h240-x if you can.
Your Corsair's PSU wattage is adequate for the above configuration if it works properly. If you want to buy a new PSU, my recommendation would be an EVGA Supernova P2 1000 or 1200 psu with a 10 year warranty
Reagrding memory, I suggest a GSkill 2400 16GB kit


----------



## Lorddunce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Corsair HX1000 is old and a ton of them have died over the last year.


After reading your Guides

Evga 1300 G2 Seams like a good fit?

But I see alot of DOAs and Burn outs after a few months on this PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> After reading your Guides
> 
> Evga 1300 G2 Seams like a good fit?
> 
> But I see alot of DOAs and Burn outs after a few months on this PSU?


1300 watts is way overkill unless you are going to have 4 video cards.
The DOA rate is not any worse then most other series.


----------



## Lorddunce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Reagrding cooling, go with a Swifetch h220-x or h240-x if you can.
> Your Corsair's PSU wattage is adequate for the above configuration if it works properly. If you want to buy a new PSU, my recommendation would be an EVGA Supernova P2 1000 or 1200 psu with a 10 year warranty
> Reagrding memory, I suggest a GSkill 2400 16GB kit


Microcenter only stocks this memory
AMD (3)
Avant (1)
Centon (7)
Corsair (42)
Crucial (43)
Kingston (6)
Micro Center (4)
Patriot (1)
PNY (9)
I normally have bad luck with the DOA Lottery. MicroCenter's no questions return policy keeps me loyal.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> Looking to create a Build
> Been a while since i have, bare with me.
> 
> I have been Stuck on a few things (researching for days, reading between the lines)
> 
> 5930k
> Asus X99 Rampage
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB KIT (4GBx4) DDR4-2400
> SLI Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition
> Samsung SSD
> PSU?
> Cpu cooler?
> 
> What i'm stuck on
> 
> Air or water?
> Always been an air guy. thoughts of leaks will keep me up at night.
> 
> If Air, whats the best setup for this MB?
> 
> Wondering if my Old Corsair HX1000W Will be Fine for a Modest OC on the Cpu @4.0 With above build
> 
> Also I keep hearing Problems with old firmware From Corsair PSU"s and Asus MB's?
> 
> And im not a fan of cruical But i hear about problems with Corsiar's Ram with this MB
> 
> I do all my Shopping At micro Center So my Options Are limited To there Stock (expect the Galax..Worth the Shipping)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


for PSU, I highly recommend the AX series by corsair, iv used 4 PSU the AX1200i and 1 AX1500i, never had any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Reagrding cooling, go with a Swifetch h220-x or h240-x if you can.
> Your Corsair's PSU wattage is adequate for the above configuration if it works properly. If you want to buy a new PSU, my recommendation would be an EVGA Supernova P2 1000 or 1200 psu with a 10 year warranty
> Reagrding memory, I suggest a GSkill 2400 16GB kit
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter only stocks this memory
> AMD (3)
> Avant (1)
> Centon (7)
> Corsair (42)
> Crucial (43)
> Kingston (6)
> Micro Center (4)
> Patriot (1)
> PNY (9)
> I normally have bad luck with the DOA Lottery. MicroCenter's no questions return policy keeps me loyal.
Click to expand...

Iv bought 2 kits of the Corsair Platinum 2666mhz(16gb), and each kit has overclocked nicely to 3200mhz, tho I might have had some luck with the CPU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> for PSU, I highly recommend the AX series by corsair, iv used 4 PSU the AX1200i and 1 AX1500i, never had any issues.
> Iv bought 2 kits of the Corsair Platinum 2666mhz(16gb), and each kit has overclocked nicely to 3200mhz, tho I might have had some luck with the CPU.


The Corsair AXi series are a massive ripoff, the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 series are almost as good and are far cheaper.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> Microcenter only stocks this memory
> AMD (3)
> Avant (1)
> Centon (7)
> Corsair (42)
> Crucial (43)
> Kingston (6)
> Micro Center (4)
> Patriot (1)
> PNY (9)
> I normally have bad luck with the DOA Lottery. MicroCenter's no questions return policy keeps me loyal.


In that case I would recommend Corsair RAM


----------



## vlps5122

anyone else with this motherboard/5960x have a cache overclock that is stable with all stress tests, but unstable in games? i am stress test stable at 4.4 but only 4.1 in games or hard freeze. (by stress test stable i mean 8 hours of real bench or aida64)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> anyone else with this motherboard/5960x have a cache overclock that is stable with all stress tests, but unstable in games? i am stress test stable at 4.4 but only 4.1 in games or hard freeze. (by stress test stable i mean 8 hours of real bench or aida64)


Yes, I can pass stress tests at 4.7GHz cache, but games would freeze 10 mins to an hour in. Had to pull back to 4.5.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, I can pass stress tests at 4.7GHz cache, but games would freeze 10 mins to an hour in. Had to pull back to 4.5.


strange eh? oh well core dictates most of the performance


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> strange eh? oh well core dictates most of the performance


Something about moving lots of PCI bandwidth must stress the cache in a different way.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Corsair and G.Skill will go out the kits 3400 C16
Compared to 3200, we must increase the voltage VCCSA and Vcache?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Corsair and G.Skill will go out the kits 3400 C16
> Compared to 3200, we must increase the voltage VCCSA and Vcache?


Kind of a how long is a piece of string question, don't you think? I'd expect depending on how marginal your stability is you may need a small jump in both maybe. 10-15mv


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Something about moving lots of PCI bandwidth must stress the cache in a different way.


Cache is just a long haul I found. Every frequency I've tried has passed numerous tests but then would randomly have a hard reset or cold boot shut off, some cases months in lol. I ended up going from 1.2v for 4Ghz cache to 1.255v to riddle out what would now appear to be all issues at that frequency. To match core at 4.375 I need at least between 1.35v-1.375v.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache is just a long haul I found. Every frequency I've tried has passed numerous tests but then would randomly have a hard reset or cold boot shut off, some cases months in lol. I ended up going from 1.2v for 4Ghz cache to 1.255v to riddle out what would now appear to be all issues at that frequency. To match core at 4.375 I need at least between 1.35v-1.375v.


I could run AIDA64 cache test and memtest overnight, but games would still freeze within 10 minutes. Cache is tricky.


----------



## moorhen2

Here's my 2666 kit at 3200, 1.350v, SA @1.021v not too shabby I think.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture77-1.jpg.html

Direct link for better quality.

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss169/moorhen2/Capture77-1.jpg


----------



## Silent Scone

TRAS 16 is void chap, too low.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TRAS 16 is void chap, too low.


Too low for what. ??


----------



## Neurotrader

Just got my R5E and I already hate it. A real piece of junk right out of the box. Made me so frustrated as I've spent days trying to "get it to just work" and I still can't.

No overclocking. Nope, didn't even get that far. Just built the system and boom, errors, errors, won't post, won't boot, BSOD. bd... day after day. Reading everything I can. I signed up here just to post this. Every other mobo I've used for a system build in the past just worked out of the box.

This one won't.

No matter what I do.

Maybe Asus will hear my complaint and suggest something here before I chuck this out the window and break it.

I have a brand new Intel 5960x
I have a brand new Crucial Ballistix sport - 64 friggin GB kit. All the same kit. 2400mhz.
Brand new Dark Rock pro 3.
Brand new LEPA 1600 PSU.

ALL brand new for the build.

Plugged it all in. Fired it up, or at least tried to- hangs on 67 then bd, and nothing. After a day of reseating everything on the board and trying I nearly gave up.

Finally, I update the bios to the latest (0902?) just the other day.

Now it gets to 67, quick bd, then on to POST! GREAT, I think!

but...

Overclocking failed. WTH is it overclocking?? I haven't even entered bios. So I clear CMOS, do it again and then I POST.

in the bios... I spend a day messing around with system agent voltage raising it, etc... no difference. Then I think, hmm, I'll limit the memory to it's native 2133mhz and BINGO! I reset and I post now every time and boot without problems! Great, so I can't use my memory at the speed I paid for!!

Well fine, I judy need it to work at this point so I accept the memory cut, and install Win 10. I install the drivers and it errors out on the Lan "no such Intel hardware exists on the system" What? Can't manually install it either, just says "windows can't install this driver" or something.

but now the kicker....

I own 3 R9 290x, which I've used for a year, which run perfectly without issue on my previous Asus board, an M5-A99 pro 2..

Windows goes to install the latest Omega Catalyst drivers and boom "WHEA uncorectable error" BSOD. I try it 6 times, various ways, no dice. Windows update magaer, device manager browse manually... no dice.

I'm stuck with Microsoft basic display driver.!!! I pull them out, put them in the old board, same WIN10 OS.... they install! no problem.

So I try and install Win 7 on the pos R5E board- same result- BSOD on drivers install! The board can't handle the use of the graphics cards! What is this, broken PCI-e lanes when you load them?.

I can't install any graphics drivers at all!! I even tried an El Cheapo $60 AMD card I had laying around, with very basic drivers The screen flickers once... twice... then boom- BSOD.

I've tried all that I can think of to get them to install, but now I'm stuck with the basic Microsoft display adapter because I need this board for work. I don't have the time to mail this pos back wherever it should go for being a pos. I have to now work on this workstation, until I can afford to for over another $500 for a different mobo X99.

I hate it!!! I never even tried to overclock or LN2 or any other BS. I just expected a high end mobo that is so expensive to at least work when you plug it in. Seems ASUS put so many bells and whistles on this thing (it can even bake bread!) that it's so fragile it won't even work out of the box under totally normal 3.00Ghz, non-overclocked, conditions!

The only way I can get into windows is with reduced 2133 mem speeds and a crippled Lan, and basic display drivers.

Anything to say, ASUS?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> I have a brand new Crucial Ballistix sport - 64 friggin GB kit. All the same kit. 2400mhz.


Hello

What memory do you have? Crucial does not list a 64GB kit at 2400MHz.


----------



## axiumone

You should also try win 8.1. You know... an OS that's not in a preview stage.

Also it seems that, you combined memory sticks out of 2 different kits. That will almost always cause problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

There is a saying that goes, "you don't help youself, do you"

64GB 2400 will need a bit of tweaking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Too low for what. ??


This has been covered before so I'll just provide something basic. tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.

So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.

Hope this helps clear up the confusion. DRAM is not an easy topic, so it's excusable for people to make these mistakes.

Here's a timing table showing tRAS and its laws:

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This has been covered before so I'll just provide something basic. tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> 
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
> 
> Hope this helps clear up the confusion. DRAM is not an easy topic, so it's excusable for people to make these mistakes.
> 
> Here's a timing table showing tRAS and its laws:
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


Ok, thanks for that,


----------



## [email protected]

No problem


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This has been covered before so I'll just provide something basic. tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> 
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
> 
> Hope this helps clear up the confusion. DRAM is not an easy topic, so it's excusable for people to make these mistakes.
> 
> Here's a timing table showing tRAS and its laws:
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


+Rep for the sharing that picture.

I still don't understand how _every single_ memory manufacturer comes up with what seems to be arbitrary numbers for tRAS. How do memory manufacturers validate their memory?


----------



## [email protected]

I think this is a case of memory SPD and XMP profiles and board vendors having differing ideas as to what works best - which does not always follow sound logic. Such is the world we live in. I won't derail the thread with my thoughts here.


----------



## Silent Scone

If it works, and it's lower than XYZ's kit... Ship it lol


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> Just got my R5E and I already hate it. A real piece of junk right out of the box. Made me so frustrated as I've spent days trying to "get it to just work" and I still can't.
> 
> No overclocking. Nope, didn't even get that far. Just built the system and boom, errors, errors, won't post, won't boot, BSOD. bd... day after day. Reading everything I can. I signed up here just to post this. Every other mobo I've used for a system build in the past just worked out of the box.
> 
> This one won't.
> 
> No matter what I do.
> 
> Maybe Asus will hear my complaint and suggest something here before I chuck this out the window and break it.
> 
> I have a brand new Intel 5960x
> I have a brand new Crucial Ballistix sport - 64 friggin GB kit. All the same kit. 2400mhz.
> Brand new Dark Rock pro 3.
> Brand new LEPA 1600 PSU.
> 
> ALL brand new for the build.
> 
> Plugged it all in. Fired it up, or at least tried to- hangs on 67 then bd, and nothing. After a day of reseating everything on the board and trying I nearly gave up.
> 
> Finally, I update the bios to the latest (0902?) just the other day.
> 
> Now it gets to 67, quick bd, then on to POST! GREAT, I think!
> 
> but...
> 
> Overclocking failed. WTH is it overclocking?? I haven't even entered bios. So I clear CMOS, do it again and then I POST.
> 
> in the bios... I spend a day messing around with system agent voltage raising it, etc... no difference. Then I think, hmm, I'll limit the memory to it's native 2133mhz and BINGO! I reset and I post now every time and boot without problems! Great, so I can't use my memory at the speed I paid for!!
> *The above is due to your memory. As Praz said I doubt this is a single kit...*
> Well fine, I judy need it to work at this point so I accept the memory cut, and install Win 10. I install the drivers and it errors out on the Lan "no such Intel hardware exists on the system" What? Can't manually install it either, just says "windows can't install this driver" or something.
> *There is a way to install the driver in Win10 by manually pointing to the driver location. Google is your friend. Read Read Read....*
> 
> but now the kicker....
> 
> I own 3 R9 290x, which I've used for a year, which run perfectly without issue on my previous Asus board, an M5-A99 pro 2..
> 
> Windows goes to install the latest Omega Catalyst drivers and boom "WHEA uncorectable error" BSOD. I try it 6 times, various ways, no dice. Windows update magaer, device manager browse manually... no dice.
> 
> I'm stuck with Microsoft basic display driver.!!! I pull them out, put them in the old board, same WIN10 OS.... they install! no problem.
> 
> So I try and install Win 7 on the pos R5E board- same result- BSOD on drivers install! The board can't handle the use of the graphics cards! What is this, broken PCI-e lanes when you load them?.
> 
> I can't install any graphics drivers at all!! I even tried an El Cheapo $60 AMD card I had laying around, with very basic drivers The screen flickers once... twice... then boom- BSOD.
> *Latest Windows 10 builds have issues with the X99platform BSODing when installing display drivers. When using prerelease software a lot more reading is required. Either use the Win10 Intial build or wait for the new CP in the following days*
> 
> I've tried all that I can think of to get them to install, but now I'm stuck with the basic Microsoft display adapter because I need this board for work. I don't have the time to mail this pos back wherever it should go for being a pos. I have to now work on this workstation, until I can afford to for over another $500 for a different mobo X99.
> 
> I hate it!!! I never even tried to overclock or LN2 or any other BS. I just expected a high end mobo that is so expensive to at least work when you plug it in. Seems ASUS put so many bells and whistles on this thing (it can even bake bread!) that it's so fragile it won't even work out of the box under totally normal 3.00Ghz, non-overclocked, conditions!
> 
> The only way I can get into windows is with reduced 2133 mem speeds and a crippled Lan, and basic display drivers.
> 
> Anything to say, ASUS?


Answers in bold...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This has been covered before so I'll just provide something basic. tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> 
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue.
> 
> Hope this helps clear up the confusion. DRAM is not an easy topic, so it's excusable for people to make these mistakes.
> 
> Here's a timing table showing tRAS and its laws:
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/3851/Back%20to%20Back%20Burst%20Read%20with%20Page%20Close.png


Boss.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my R5E and I already hate it. A real piece of junk right out of the box. Made me so frustrated as I've spent days trying to "get it to just work" and I still can't.
> 
> No overclocking. Nope, didn't even get that far. Just built the system and boom, errors, errors, won't post, won't boot, BSOD. bd... day after day. Reading everything I can. I signed up here just to post this. Every other mobo I've used for a system build in the past just worked out of the box.
> 
> This one won't.
> 
> No matter what I do.
> 
> Maybe Asus will hear my complaint and suggest something here before I chuck this out the window and break it.
> 
> I have a brand new Intel 5960x
> I have a brand new Crucial Ballistix sport - 64 friggin GB kit. All the same kit. 2400mhz.
> Brand new Dark Rock pro 3.
> Brand new LEPA 1600 PSU.
> 
> ALL brand new for the build.
> 
> Plugged it all in. Fired it up, or at least tried to- hangs on 67 then bd, and nothing. After a day of reseating everything on the board and trying I nearly gave up.
> 
> Finally, I update the bios to the latest (0902?) just the other day.
> 
> Now it gets to 67, quick bd, then on to POST! GREAT, I think!
> 
> but...
> 
> Overclocking failed. WTH is it overclocking?? I haven't even entered bios. So I clear CMOS, do it again and then I POST.
> 
> in the bios... I spend a day messing around with system agent voltage raising it, etc... no difference. Then I think, hmm, I'll limit the memory to it's native 2133mhz and BINGO! I reset and I post now every time and boot without problems! Great, so I can't use my memory at the speed I paid for!!
> 
> Well fine, I judy need it to work at this point so I accept the memory cut, and install Win 10. I install the drivers and it errors out on the Lan "no such Intel hardware exists on the system" What? Can't manually install it either, just says "windows can't install this driver" or something.
> 
> but now the kicker....
> 
> I own 3 R9 290x, which I've used for a year, which run perfectly without issue on my previous Asus board, an M5-A99 pro 2..
> 
> Windows goes to install the latest Omega Catalyst drivers and boom "WHEA uncorectable error" BSOD. I try it 6 times, various ways, no dice. Windows update magaer, device manager browse manually... no dice.
> 
> I'm stuck with Microsoft basic display driver.!!! I pull them out, put them in the old board, same WIN10 OS.... they install! no problem.
> 
> So I try and install Win 7 on the pos R5E board- same result- BSOD on drivers install! The board can't handle the use of the graphics cards! What is this, broken PCI-e lanes when you load them?.
> 
> I can't install any graphics drivers at all!! I even tried an El Cheapo $60 AMD card I had laying around, with very basic drivers The screen flickers once... twice... then boom- BSOD.
> 
> I've tried all that I can think of to get them to install, but now I'm stuck with the basic Microsoft display adapter because I need this board for work. I don't have the time to mail this pos back wherever it should go for being a pos. I have to now work on this workstation, until I can afford to for over another $500 for a different mobo X99.
> 
> I hate it!!! I never even tried to overclock or LN2 or any other BS. I just expected a high end mobo that is so expensive to at least work when you plug it in. Seems ASUS put so many bells and whistles on this thing (it can even bake bread!) that it's so fragile it won't even work out of the box under totally normal 3.00Ghz, non-overclocked, conditions!
> 
> The only way I can get into windows is with reduced 2133 mem speeds and a crippled Lan, and basic display drivers.
> 
> Anything to say, ASUS?


i sometimes think other brands hire people just against Asus


----------



## Neurotrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> You should also try win 8.1. You know... an OS that's not in a preview stage.
> 
> Also it seems that, you combined memory sticks out of 2 different kits. That will almost always cause problems.


they are the exactly the same kit. Bought two identical ones-

As I mentioned I tried it on Win 7. Same issue. I;m well aware it's a technical preview but as I stated that isn't the issue. Win 7 bsod's at the same spot. The problem is the elsewhere-
Quote:


> i sometimes think other brands hire people just against Asus biggrin.gif


typical...

then why did I mention my M5A99 pro 2.0 board works great? Which also was my main system for over a year?

Also made by Asus.

So sometimes I think trolls just love to cry "you work for the enemy..." when you question their favorite fanboy product.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Answers in bold...


thanks and to Praz as well.

they are indeed two identical kits, BLS4K8G4D240FSA, -but that isn't the problem. I pulled all sticks except one in the 1st dimm slot, same thing happens no matter which stick. qcode 67.. bd...6f.. hangs only posts when I limit the frequency to 2133. Just one stick of 8gb was used and I tried several in the same D1 slot

google isn't my friend on this one unfortunately- I did try that manual install as I mentioned. Manual install fails with the same double screen flash/crash bsod. However didn't try the manual install on Win 7 though. But I've never had much trouble installing the drivers to Win 7 on my old M5a99 board and did it over a dozen times.

lastly, I did mention though that I tried it on Windows 7 (both Enterprise and Professional, both of which worked for me on the previous M599 evo board... ) on the R5E and the same exact thing, BSOD after two screen flashes. It's as if when it tries to communicate with the cards the board won't let it- Win 10 isn't the issue therefore, at least not the only one. Win 7 is rock solid with these cards...

And.... the big one. I did I installe Win10 on my old board, popped in the cards (which i used on that board for over a year on Win 7) and Win 10 installed the drivers perfectly first time -no issue whatsoever. I can confirm Win 7 and 10 installations both see the cards just fine on the old board.

I did let windows go online to find the driver, which it did, it downloaded it, and then the same exact thing... two screen flashes and crash-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is a saying that goes, "you don't help youself, do you"
> 
> 64GB 2400 will need a bit of tweaking.


there's also a saying "you don't read well do you?"

I did mention in my post that I pulled all the memory except 1 stick in D1.

Same error... 67... bd.. overclocking failing... until I limit the frequency.

read next time before posting please.


----------



## Silent Scone

You won't get two kits to work properly, they're not identical, that's not how binning works. Especially when talking about that much memory.

Stop raging, start learning.

If you can't get one stick, no matter which to operate at 2400 then it will be setting related. From the off you've been keen to point out you don't wish to overclock or haven't before, yet you're clearly disgruntled by not being able to tune in your overclocked memory kit(s).


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> thanks and to Praz as well.
> 
> they are indeed two identical kits, BLS4K8G4D240FSA, -but that isn't the problem. I pulled all sticks except one in the 1st dimm slot, same thing happens no matter which stick. qcode 67.. bd...6f.. hangs only posts when I limit the frequency to 2133. Just one stick of 8gb was used and I tried several in the same D1 slot
> 
> google isn't my friend on this one unfortunately- I did try that manual install as I mentioned. Manual install fails with the same double screen flash/crash bsod. However didn't try the manual install on Win 7 though. But I've never had much trouble installing the drivers to Win 7 on my old M5a99 board and did it over a dozen times.
> 
> lastly, I did mention though that I tried it on Windows 7 (both Enterprise and Professional, both of which worked for me on the previous M599 evo board... ) on the R5E and the same exact thing, BSOD after two screen flashes. It's as if when it tries to communicate with the cards the board won't let it- Win 10 isn't the issue therefore, at least not the only one. Win 7 is rock solid with these cards...
> 
> And.... the big one. I did I installe Win10 on my old board, popped in the cards (which i used on that board for over a year on Win 7) and Win 10 installed the drivers perfectly first time -no issue whatsoever. I can confirm Win 7 and 10 installations both see the cards just fine on the old board.
> 
> I did let windows go online to find the driver, which it did, it downloaded it, and then the same exact thing... two screen flashes and crash-


It is well documented that latest Win10 builds have the exact same issue you are describing regarding the BSOD when graphic drivers are installed in *ALL x99 motherboards*.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_tp-windows_install/build-9879-causes-blue-screen-on-asus-x99-pro/2398f86a-381e-4fd4-9b22-80dd6d213dfc
The issue will be fixed in the next release

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557343732454789121
Regarding the Network drivers, I have mine functioning on Win10 with no issue. Search for a newer driver for your Lan on stationdrivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> they are the exactly the same kit. Bought two identical ones-
> 
> As I mentioned I tried it on Win 7. Same issue. I;m well aware it's a technical preview but as I stated that isn't the issue. Win 7 bsod's at the same spot. The problem is the elsewhere-


dram manuf match/test sticks in a kit to ensure they work together. you are using two different kits with the same SKU. Crucial will not guarantee they can work together at their rated speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> quote i sometimes think other brands hire people just against Asus biggrin.gif quote
> typical...
> then why did I mention my M5A99 pro 2.0 board works great? Which also was my main system for over a year?
> Also made by Asus.
> So sometimes I think trolls just love to cry "you work for the enemy..." when you question their favorite fanboy product.


Each of the post code you sighted have been discussed earlier in this thread. ou need more vsa, vdram and proper timings for mis-matched ram kits. Try one of the two kits first and see if things get easier.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neurotrader*
> 
> there's also a saying "you don't read well do you?"
> 
> I did mention in my post that I pulled all the memory except 1 stick in D1.
> 
> Same error... 67... bd.. overclocking failing... until I limit the frequency.
> 
> read next time before posting please.


IAW the book, pg 1-11, if you're going to use just one RAM stick, it should be in A1, not D1.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's quite funny considering my *read the manual* post was reported


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Just got my 3200 kit, and goodness it's frustrating. I've spent 7 hours trying to get this tuned today.

Cleared CMOS, Set XMP, computer is stuck in a bootloop.
Set VCCSA to 0.9, no boot
Set VCCSA to 1.0, no boot
1.01, no boot
1.02, no boot
...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
1.07, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
1.08, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
1.09, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
1.15, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 1 minute.
1.16, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 1 minute.
...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
1.21, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 10 minutes.
...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
1.29, boots, memtest causes BSOD within an hour.

I feel defeated. This CPU is memtest stable at 3000MHz with 0.9V VCCSA, so I suppose either this ram is bad, or my CPU just can't do 3200.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just got my 3200 kit, and goodness it's frustrating. I've spent 7 hours trying to get this tuned today.
> 
> Cleared CMOS, Set XMP, computer is stuck in a bootloop.
> Set VCCSA to 0.9, no boot
> Set VCCSA to 1.0, no boot
> 1.01, no boot
> 1.02, no boot
> ...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
> 1.07, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
> 1.08, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
> 1.09, boots, memtest causes BSOD right at the start.
> ...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
> 1.15, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 1 minute.
> 1.16, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 1 minute.
> ...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
> 1.21, boots, memtest causes BSOD within 10 minutes.
> ...(Keeps adjusting by 0.01)...
> 1.29, boots, memtest causes BSOD within an hour.
> 
> I feel defeated. This CPU is memtest stable at 3000MHz with 0.9V VCCSA, so I suppose either this ram is bad, or my CPU just can't do 3200.











Hmmm...
Did you verify the sticks with dos-based memtest for "defective" before booting?
Strap 100, vtt auto, manual timings from the spec, etc...right?
What bsod? 124?

try the aid64 mem test first (preference=auto will use all installed memory)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> Did you verify the sticks with dos-based memtest for "defective" before booting?
> Strap 100, vtt auto, manual timings from the spec, etc...right?
> What bsod? 124?
> 
> try the aid64 mem test first (preference=auto will use all installed memory)


Okay, I am so stupid, and pissed off at Corsair. I manually set tRAS to 44 instead of xmp's 36, and what do you know. Stable so far at 1.02V VCCSA. My other kits worked fine at XMP, so I didn't think anything of it.

Mashing of the keyboard due to rage:
aWOJKERNGOWNefg IHN;OAEKNRG;ANERG ;AWREI;JGN AWONRGANEWRG; ;OJEFN;ijlwesbnfb









Edit: It feels like I experienced all of the problems/complaints people have with these boards in one night. I surely hope the people having problems in the Asus X99 support thread aren't due to tRAS being off a few digits.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

BTW, just managed 3200 CL13 on the first try @ 1.4V.


----------



## dpoverlord

So I'm joining the club tom! YAY! Coming from my Xeon x5660 at 4.67ghz on a gigabyte x58a-ud5 Rev 2. Lasted me years until a bad situation. I'm heading to microcenter to buy the main parts could use your advice on the best air cooler and if I'm missing anything.

-Air cooler (see below used a ultra 120 exteme)
-Ram (use G.skill ddr3 wanted to buy the same brand at 2666)
-5930k ($499 vs $899 5960x)

*Rest stays same*(see sig!)
Tri sli titans / G2 1300 / ultra 120 extreme heat sink + fans / 2 Samsung pro 840 raid 0(512gbx2) / 3 WD Red 4tb / 1 3tb Seagate barracuda

Going to X99 tom. and I don't think I can use my 4/5 year old Thermaltake ultra 120 extreme.... Is it possible? Or is there a better air cooler?

What is the best cooler for my new x99 setup for overclocking? I want air, never heard good things about the AIO air/water. Prefer a massive heatsink Lots of fans with my case. I'd in my signature. Here are pics of my system:



http://imgur.com/j4rt4I


Thanks as I'm buying it tom. and will make the order for the G.Skill ddr4 memory but what g.skill works best with this motherboard / what should I get at microcenter. I want to cap my user for 32gb at around 400ish to me that's really steep.

Proc does not seem to make a big difference b/w x vs k.

Motherboard I'm in good hands

Please give me your input! Thanks so much I'll def be O/C and am lost with x99


----------



## muhd86

well i manged to oc 32gb 8 sticks crucial balastic ddr4 to 2800mhz , did not go ahead ,,was thinking to tighten the timings on the rams for better results


----------



## Woomack

Many Microns won't go past 2800. Best is to check each stick separately to find out if all can make the same clock. My 32GB Crucial kit can make about 3200 for quick tests but isn't stable above 3000 just because of differences between sticks. Two sticks are working without problems above 3000 but 2 other need better sticks in first slots to boot and of course won't pass any long stability test. At least in my case optimal is something between 2666-2800 and tight timings. General performance depends more from cache clock anyway.

Here is quite stable 3000 14-13-13-34 1.50V on 4x8GB Crucial 2133 C15 kit. However these settings were crashing from time to time on MSI X99S SLI motherboard ( like single errors in tests every 1h+, no blue screens etc ). I have to check it again on ASUS RVE. On MSI Command Rate 2N was required to boot this memory at 3000.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> BTW, just managed 3200 CL13 on the first try @ 1.4V.


Sorry did you say first try


















That kit costs a small fortune sadly, albeit I'd have bought it if there was stock anywhere at the time of buying!

The Kingston Predators C15 3000 are good, but 3200 is out of reach sub 1.4v. 16-17-17-39 2T @ 1.38v errors almost immediately in HCI. To me that just signals not to bother.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

By any chance, are they going to release another BIOS update? I have great stability at 4.4ghz, but I would love if they were able to tweak the bios a tiny bit more and give me a little more headroom.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So I'm joining the club tom! YAY! Coming from my Xeon x5660 at 4.67ghz on a gigabyte x58a-ud5 Rev 2. Lasted me years until a bad situation. I'm heading to microcenter to buy the main parts could use your advice on the best air cooler and if I'm missing anything.
> 
> -Air cooler (see below used a ultra 120 exteme)
> -Ram (use G.skill ddr3 wanted to buy the same brand at 2666)
> -5930k ($499 vs $899 5960x)
> 
> *Rest stays same*(see sig!)
> Tri sli titans / G2 1300 / ultra 120 extreme heat sink + fans / 2 Samsung pro 840 raid 0(512gbx2) / 3 WD Red 4tb / 1 3tb Seagate barracuda
> 
> Going to X99 tom. and I don't think I can use my 4/5 year old Thermaltake ultra 120 extreme.... Is it possible? Or is there a better air cooler?
> 
> What is the best cooler for my new x99 setup for overclocking? I want air, never heard good things about the AIO air/water. Prefer a massive heatsink Lots of fans with my case. I'd in my signature. Here are pics of my system:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j4rt4I
> 
> 
> Thanks as I'm buying it tom. and will make the order for the G.Skill ddr4 memory but what g.skill works best with this motherboard / what should I get at microcenter. I want to cap my user for 32gb at around 400ish to me that's really steep.
> 
> Proc does not seem to make a big difference b/w x vs k.
> 
> Motherboard I'm in good hands
> 
> Please give me your input! Thanks so much I'll def be O/C and am lost with x99


Get a Swiftech h220-x or 240-x AIO. Its the best there is at the moment and close to custom cooling.
For memory get GSkill 2400, plug and play and the strap stays at 100


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> By any chance, are they going to release another BIOS update? I have great stability at 4.4ghz, but I would love if they were able to tweak the bios a tiny bit more and give me a little more headroom.


More a question of when rather than of if...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> By any chance, are they going to release another BIOS update? I have great stability at 4.4ghz, but I would love if they were able to tweak the bios a tiny bit more and give me a little more headroom.


UEFI updates are made as required. You will likely not see any more CPU frequency overhead on newer micrcode revisions. All of that is taken care of close to launch - you are already at the limits of what the silicon is capable of. The only thing we sometimes see this far into a platform launch is changes in how certain memory ICs react to microcode revisions - sometimes they clock better and sometimes worse. In some rare cases a CPU's freqeuncy can be hampered by a particular DRAM IC, but such situations are very rare. In some cases we also choose not to update microcode when it breaks compatibility with certain common parts. I appreciate your wishful thinking but this is the reality of things.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> BTW, just managed 3200 CL13 on the first try @ 1.4V.


With a cache ratio like that, what do you have your vcache set at?

I'm playing around with cache ratio and vcache. So far I'm at a 40 x ratio and vcache 1.231250


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry did you say first try


Well first try after figuring out the timing issue.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> With a cache ratio like that, what do you have your vcache set at?
> 
> I'm playing around with cache ratio and vcache. So far I'm at a 40 x ratio and vcache 1.231250


That was 1.4V though for 4.6.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Okay, I am so stupid, and pissed off at Corsair. I manually set tRAS to 44 instead of xmp's 36, and what do you know. Stable so far at 1.02V VCCSA. My other kits worked fine at XMP, so I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> *Mashing of the keyboard due to rage:
> *aWOJKERNGOWNefg IHN;OAEKNRG;ANERG ;AWREI;JGN AWONRGANEWRG; ;OJEFN;ijlwesbnfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It feels like I experienced all of the problems/complaints people have with these boards in one night. I surely hope the people having problems in the Asus X99 support thread aren't due to tRAS being off a few digits.












whoda thought tRAS could cause that much trouble.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> BTW, just managed 3200 CL13 on the first try @ 1.4V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice kit! c13 3200 has gotta be very quick. try lowering rdd and faw so that faw=5xrdd.

.. as he wait for a thrashing from Raja.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoda thought tRAS could cause that much trouble.
> very nice kit! c13 3200 has gotta be very quick. try lowering rdd and faw so that faw=5xrdd.
> 
> .. as he wait for a thrashing from Raja.


I'm scared Raja is going to come in and yell at me, "I told you so!" 100 times lol

I'll get to play with this guy more tonight. I feel like CL13 is going to take a lot more than 1.4V to be memtest stable.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Get a Swiftech h220-x or 240-x AIO. Its the best there is at the moment and close to custom cooling.
> For memory get GSkill 2400, plug and play and the strap stays at 100


Thanks! Are you able to link to me the ram? I originally was looking at there 2666 if that performs the same perfect! ? btw do you have any other recs?

I was weary of the All in one coolers. Since I read some fail at times I'm cool with a big heatsink. If this is considered mid range What's better?

I wrote thermalright and they mentioned buying a bracket kit or purchasing the Thermalright Macho 120


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks! Are you able to link to me the ram? I originally was looking at there 2666 if that performs the same perfect! ? btw do you have any other recs?
> 
> I was weary of the All in one coolers. Since I read some fail at times I'm cool with a big heatsink. If this is considered mid range What's better?
> 
> I wrote thermalright and they mentioned buying a bracket kit or purchasing the Thermalright Macho 120


http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_2=0&prop_3=2400MHz&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&series=2275&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks! Are you able to link to me the ram? I originally was looking at there 2666 if that performs the same perfect! ? btw do you have any other recs?
> 
> I was weary of the All in one coolers. Since I read some fail at times I'm cool with a big heatsink. If this is considered mid range What's better?
> 
> I wrote thermalright and they mentioned buying a bracket kit or purchasing the Thermalright Macho 120


If I were to get an AIO it'd be the 240x if you could fit it. Maybe only a few c difference between that and a custom loop


----------



## Neurotrader

quote - IAW the book, pg 1-11, if you're going to use just one RAM stick, it should be in A1, not D1. /quote

right, typo. I did put it in the right slot A1. I know which one. that isn't the point-


----------



## Neurotrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well i manged to oc 32gb 8 sticks crucial balastic ddr4 to 2800mhz , did not go ahead ,,was thinking to tighten the timings on the rams for better results


and I can't get one stick of the same kit to go above the stock 2133mhz... to the promised 2400.

What settings did you use? When I use XMP won't post and I have to limit it to 2133 or it fails at 67... bd every time. I have 64gb (2x 32 kit) and I can use them all but only at 2133.hz. I'd like to go up to at least 2400mhz if I could post, let alone be stable.


----------



## Neurotrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You won't get two kits to work properly, they're not identical, that's not how binning works. Especially when talking about that much memory.
> 
> Stop raging, start learning.
> 
> If you can't get one stick, no matter which to operate at 2400 then it will be setting related. From the off you've been keen to point out you don't wish to overclock or haven't before, yet you're clearly disgruntled by not being able to tune in your overclocked memory kit(s).


apparently I wrongly expected the kit to 'just work' at the factory overclocked settings which are 2400, or even one stick for that matter- but clearly I was expecting too much.

I still get a pause for about 5 seconds or more at 67...and bd...6F even when running 2133mhz, but... after a warm reset it boots fine with no 67 pause. But if I cut the power, or hard power off the board and reboot, the 67 is back every time, though it always pushes through and I warm reset to get it to post. Works every time.

I'm wondering if the warm reset is keeping some setting active whereas the hard power off and reboot ignores the bios settings.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&prop_2=0&prop_3=2400MHz&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&series=2275&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit


THANKS! Weird though, this actually performs just as good if not better than there higher rated ram. How does it work when I O/C the 5930k (_buying it in the next hour with this mobo)_ I never found RAM to make a big difference on my CPU O/C and I do not care as much on O/C the ram at all I just need to ensure it fits in with the Heatsink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If I were to get an AIO it'd be the 240x if you could fit it. Maybe only a few c difference between that and a custom loop


Thanks! I really do not want to go for a AIO Hybrid water system, only want to go Air. Call me silly but check this out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/lian-li-pc-70-air-flow-case-mod-help-re-routing-air-dremel-and-drill-to-make-more-efficient/0_70

I am sorry for my "newb" Questions, all my product knowledge falls in the X58 category and I became a bit of a resident expert with Gigabyte X58 O/C with my great o/c 930 (*got from microcenter)* @ 4.4ghz on my Gigabyte X58a-ud5a rev 2 then switched last year to the Xeon which went to 4.67ghz I was not going to upgrade until Skylake but lets say I had a "spill" by my flatmate and am forced to buy a brand new system. He is paying for most of the changes so I need to make sure I buy everything in the right shot. My old system cost close to 12 grand.

*REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP!*

*Q]*1. *So let me ask another fun question, I was recommended to switch my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme but then I read the Rampage Black provides a 1366 to LGA 2011 v3 bracket is this true?*
*Q2*2. If not going passive Air with 2 120mm fans(_I have 2 not sure it makes sense to get a larger HS with smaller fans)_, what is the best Heatsink which would fall below a 140mm height (with cpu base) mainly since I would like to be able to *FINALLY* close the side of my case.
*I am open to using the Swiftech or AIO I just am afraid of it bursting and ruining the system... If you look look here:


http://imgur.com/j4rt4

*


Spoiler: Inside of Case














Also on a side note, can anyone direct me to a thread in these 3,791 posts or another thread for how to use this Rampage board correctly? I am not really sure how I would go about using the accessories to Overclock?


----------



## Neurotrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> It is well documented that latest Win10 builds have the exact same issue you are describing regarding the BSOD when graphic drivers are installed in *ALL x99 motherboards*.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_tp-windows_install/build-9879-causes-blue-screen-on-asus-x99-pro/2398f86a-381e-4fd4-9b22-80dd6d213dfc
> The issue will be fixed in the next release
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557343732454789121
> Regarding the Network drivers, I have mine functioning on Win10 with no issue. Search for a newer driver for your Lan on stationdrivers.


thanks I did that and got the network drivers functioning finally.

that's a great thread. I wasn't able to find information like that with google : / nice job

It looks like I'll try the preview coming out this week. The problem I have is that I did try installing the cards on Windows 7 on the new board- same thing bsod every time I try to install the AMD drivers. I know the cards are good as I put them in my my AM3+ mobo and with Win7 and even 10 the drivers installed. It might be related to the pci-e lanes or the chipset itself with the R5E. My old board installs the cards fine on all OS.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> THANKS! Weird though, this actually performs just as good if not better than there higher rated ram. How does it work when I O/C the 5930k (_buying it in the next hour with this mobo)_ I never found RAM to make a big difference on my CPU O/C and I do not care as much on O/C the ram at all I just need to ensure it fits in with the Heatsink.
> 
> Thanks! I really do not want to go for a AIO Hybrid water system, only want to go Air. Call me silly but check this out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1470370/lian-li-pc-70-air-flow-case-mod-help-re-routing-air-dremel-and-drill-to-make-more-efficient/0_70
> 
> I am sorry for my "newb" Questions, all my product knowledge falls in the X58 category and I became a bit of a resident expert with Gigabyte X58 O/C with my great o/c 930 (*got from microcenter)* @ 4.4ghz on my Gigabyte X58a-ud5a rev 2 then switched last year to the Xeon which went to 4.67ghz I was not going to upgrade until Skylake but lets say I had a "spill" by my flatmate and am forced to buy a brand new system. He is paying for most of the changes so I need to make sure I buy everything in the right shot. My old system cost close to 12 grand.
> 
> *REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP!*
> 
> *Q]*1. *So let me ask another fun question, I was recommended to switch my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme but then I read the Rampage Black provides a 1366 to LGA 2011 v3 bracket is this true?*
> *Q2*2. If not going passive Air with 2 120mm fans(_I have 2 not sure it makes sense to get a larger HS with smaller fans)_, what is the best Heatsink which would fall below a 140mm height (with cpu base) mainly since I would like to be able to *FINALLY* close the side of my case.
> *I am open to using the Swiftech or AIO I just am afraid of it bursting and ruining the system... If you look look here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j4rt4
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside of Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on a side note, can anyone direct me to a thread in these 3,791 posts or another thread for how to use this Rampage board correctly? I am not really sure how I would go about using the accessories to Overclock?


So if I'm stuck a microcenter without g.skill ram what ddr4 would you get?


----------



## broncogr

Corsair


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Corsair


Any specific type ?


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Any specific type ?


Depends on your budget....
I would get a 2400Mhz kit with as low timings as possible


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So if I'm stuck a microcenter without g.skill ram what ddr4 would you get?


Really depends on the Cash, although I don't think I could settle for anything less than Corsair Dom Plat

The Cautious One


----------



## Silent Scone

Why? Dom Plats are the same IC, in fact in all honesty Plats are fairly pointless at the moment as there's no where near enough memory for them to warrant such binning. Most dimms will do similar timings. My 2800 Plats weren't any better than my Kingston Predators for tuning down really.

I've just sold them in favour of the Kingston kit.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why? Dom Plats are the same IC, in fact in all honesty Plats are fairly pointless at the moment as there's no where near enough memory for them to warrant such binning. Most dimms will do similar timings. My 2800 Plats weren't any better than my Kingston Predators for tuning down really.
> 
> I've just sold them in favour of the Kingston kit.


Oh I would never argue with the performance/ Cost situation as yall are the pro's at finding that out. My .02 Is I couldn't look at anything else. The Style is what I am going for.

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

They do look the part! Difference with DDR3 was it was actually worth while with some of their Samsung low voltage kits


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> They do look the part! Difference with DDR3 was it was actually worth while with some of their Samsung low voltage kits


I don't know If you saw in my siggy but I do rock the 2 x 8Gb Cor Dom Plat 1866mhz Kit at 9 Latency. They Are something else, Due to that investment I would more than happily give them the business again for DDR4. I might be stubborn though you know?

The Cautious One

And @Silent Scone I see you are quite the connoisseur and Someone to look up to In Here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not really, only in that I've normally owned the things I care to talk about


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not really, only in that I've normally owned the things I care to talk about


You Poking Fun at me







I see where this is going.... I'll slink back in the shadows.

The Cautious One

PS: Dom Plats do look good though


----------



## Silent Scone

lol no sorry that's not what I meant







. At least not at yourself







.

Emphasis through text isn't always clear. Just taking a look at your build log now!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol no sorry that's not what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least not at yourself










( Creeping back out of the Bushes) You Sure? Lmao.



Ok Im Back

The Cautious One.

PS: I am waiting on some income for the Rampage V and the Dom Plat 15 Latency 4 x 4Gb Kit for my build. So you guys will be able to help me for sure.


----------



## Silent Scone

[email protected] that gif.

What kits that? The 3000 one? That's the one I would of bought at launch if there was stock anywhere. I ended up getting the 2800C15 kit, which although nice at 1.2v didn't really scale past 3000 particularly well which is why I opted for the cheaper Kingston kit.

If it's for aesthetics and price isn't an issue then nobody can say otherwise. They are good kits, there's just not an awful lot of choice at the moment with DDR4. You shouldn't have much trouble getting your 5930 to run the box settings though


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> [email protected] that gif.
> 
> What kits that? The 3000 one? That's the one I would of bought at launch if there was stock anywhere. I ended up getting the 2800C15 kit, which although nice at 1.2v didn't really scale past 3000 particularly well which is why I opted for the cheaper Kingston kit.
> 
> If it's for aesthetics and price isn't an issue then nobody can say otherwise. They are good kits, there's just not an awful lot of choice at the moment with DDR4. *You shouldn't have much trouble getting your 5930 to run the box settings though*


I have them Saved for the 15 Latency @ 2666mhz I believe. Here I get the Link

DOM PLATS

Elaborate on What I Bolded... I am not sure what you mean.

TCO


----------



## moorhen2

He means "stock timings" I believe.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys at microcenter

Ram wise they have
Corsair vengeance (2 16gb plat but not spending $499)

Crucial ballistix



Cooling wise I see
Air;
Evga Aug, zalman, thermaltake(frio extreme, frioock, nic24),coolermaster

AIO where would I install the fans though? the nzxt they have in display is a an x31 with 1 120mm fan and the x61. I'm open to buying a bunch since I can return in 30 days. Can't find a swiftech except a liquid cooling setup kit (excess pc)
COOLER MASTER
thermaltake
Corsair
Nzxt kraken


----------



## YawMawn

Well, I am quite bummed. I went from the excitement of booting up my new baby and getting it rolling to the disappointment of having to drop more money and restart a significant amount of work.

Parts:

Rampage V Extreme
i7-5930K
4x4 GB G.Skill 3000 MHz

The first boot with all my parts went very well. Everything recognized, no XMP that I could find but I set the frequency and timings all according to the specs, auto-overclock put me at 4.4 GHz; rebooted a few times with no issues.

I started installing all the water blocks. CPU, VRM and Chipset were easy peasy. RAM was a tough one because I had to remove the stock heatsinks and those suckers did NOT want to come off. Using Rigid Tubing with too many complicated bends (read: use rotary fittings with rigid tubes and save yourselves a couple of bends per section!) which eventually all worked. Leak test passed with flying colours.

I update the BIOS and the following POST is great. I'm going through all the options, checking temperatures and everything is fantastic, except that I notice my RAM count is at 12288 MB. Nothing detected in DIMM Slot A1.

I pull both sticks attached to that RAM block out as far as I can (rigid tubing) and push them back in, two clicks, back into the UEFI and slot A1 is still detecting nothing. I'm also having a harder time getting into the UEFI. I get the error code BD which is "Reserved for future AMI something something". I've looked it up and someone suggested increasing the VCCSA voltage.

The only way I can bypass the "BD" error code is by pressing the MemOK! button. Between that and the AWOL memory stick, I can say something went wrong between the first test boot and now. I won't mess around with voltages until I can investigate the stick and see if it's a dead slot or a dead stick or whatever. The problem for now is the build is rigid so I have to drain the loop, tear it down, and make two new tubing sections (including that really annoying one, you know how it goes) just so I can get the RAM out of the loop while I mess around.

I had to put a good amount of force into the sticks to peel the stock heatsinks out and they all came out bent (maybe a 5mm gap if I laid them on the table) and only after trying all sort of things with the first stick so I might have destroyed that one. Needless to say the warranty is buggered either way.

Any thoughts? Things I might try before tearing my build apart?

My assumption is that the MemOK! bypass for the "BD" error code means that it's memory related. I'm a bit surprised that the stick is completely gone, though. I scratched the PCB a bit one one stick where the gold connectors are at the bottom of the stick but that only exposed a bit of copper. Could that make the stick completely vanish?

I know I'm not giving much to go on because it's going to be a lot of work to even get to where I can start properly investigating.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Well, I am quite bummed. I went from the excitement of booting up my new baby and getting it rolling to the disappointment of having to drop more money and restart a significant amount of work.
> 
> Parts:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> i7-5930K
> 4x4 GB G.Skill 3000 MHz
> 
> The first boot with all my parts went very well. Everything recognized, no XMP that I could find but I set the frequency and timings all according to the specs, auto-overclock put me at 4.4 GHz; rebooted a few times with no issues.
> 
> I started installing all the water blocks. CPU, VRM and Chipset were easy peasy. RAM was a tough one because I had to remove the stock heatsinks and those suckers did NOT want to come off. Using Rigid Tubing with too many complicated bends (read: use rotary fittings with rigid tubes and save yourselves a couple of bends per section!) which eventually all worked. Leak test passed with flying colours.
> 
> I update the BIOS and the following POST is great. I'm going through all the options, checking temperatures and everything is fantastic, except that I notice my RAM count is at 12288 MB. Nothing detected in DIMM Slot A1.
> 
> I pull both sticks attached to that RAM block out as far as I can (rigid tubing) and push them back in, two clicks, back into the UEFI and slot A1 is still detecting nothing. I'm also having a harder time getting into the UEFI. I get the error code BD which is "Reserved for future AMI something something". I've looked it up and someone suggested increasing the VCCSA voltage.
> 
> The only way I can bypass the "BD" error code is by pressing the MemOK! button. Between that and the AWOL memory stick, I can say something went wrong between the first test boot and now. I won't mess around with voltages until I can investigate the stick and see if it's a dead slot or a dead stick or whatever. The problem for now is the build is rigid so I have to drain the loop, tear it down, and make two new tubing sections (including that really annoying one, you know how it goes) just so I can get the RAM out of the loop while I mess around.
> 
> I had to put a good amount of force into the sticks to peel the stock heatsinks out and they all came out bent (maybe a 5mm gap if I laid them on the table) and only after trying all sort of things with the first stick so I might have destroyed that one. Needless to say the warranty is buggered either way.
> 
> Any thoughts? Things I might try before tearing my build apart?
> 
> My assumption is that the MemOK! bypass for the "BD" error code means that it's memory related. I'm a bit surprised that the stick is completely gone, though. *I scratched the PCB a bit one one stick where the gold connectors are at the bottom of the stick but that only exposed a bit of copper. Could that make the stick completely vanish?*
> 
> I know I'm not giving much to go on because it's going to be a lot of work to even get to where I can start properly investigating.


well, yes it could. WC ram on x99? a waste of time. sticks never get about 30C even OCd to 3333.
But - if you like the looks, then cool.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Well, I am quite bummed. I went from the excitement of booting up my new baby and getting it rolling to the disappointment of having to drop more money and restart a significant amount of work.
> 
> Parts:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> i7-5930K
> 4x4 GB G.Skill 3000 MHz
> 
> The first boot with all my parts went very well. Everything recognized, no XMP that I could find but I set the frequency and timings all according to the specs, auto-overclock put me at 4.4 GHz; rebooted a few times with no issues.
> 
> I started installing all the water blocks. CPU, VRM and Chipset were easy peasy. RAM was a tough one because I had to remove the stock heatsinks and those suckers did NOT want to come off. Using Rigid Tubing with too many complicated bends (read: use rotary fittings with rigid tubes and save yourselves a couple of bends per section!) which eventually all worked. Leak test passed with flying colours.
> 
> I update the BIOS and the following POST is great. I'm going through all the options, checking temperatures and everything is fantastic, except that I notice my RAM count is at 12288 MB. Nothing detected in DIMM Slot A1.
> 
> I pull both sticks attached to that RAM block out as far as I can (rigid tubing) and push them back in, two clicks, back into the UEFI and slot A1 is still detecting nothing. I'm also having a harder time getting into the UEFI. I get the error code BD which is "Reserved for future AMI something something". I've looked it up and someone suggested increasing the VCCSA voltage.
> 
> The only way I can bypass the "BD" error code is by pressing the MemOK! button. Between that and the AWOL memory stick, I can say something went wrong between the first test boot and now. I won't mess around with voltages until I can investigate the stick and see if it's a dead slot or a dead stick or whatever. The problem for now is the build is rigid so I have to drain the loop, tear it down, and make two new tubing sections (including that really annoying one, you know how it goes) just so I can get the RAM out of the loop while I mess around.
> 
> I had to put a good amount of force into the sticks to peel the stock heatsinks out and they all came out bent (maybe a 5mm gap if I laid them on the table) and only after trying all sort of things with the first stick so I might have destroyed that one. Needless to say the warranty is buggered either way.
> 
> Any thoughts? Things I might try before tearing my build apart?
> 
> My assumption is that the MemOK! bypass for the "BD" error code means that it's memory related. I'm a bit surprised that the stick is completely gone, though. I scratched the PCB a bit one one stick where the gold connectors are at the bottom of the stick but that only exposed a bit of copper. Could that make the stick completely vanish?
> 
> I know I'm not giving much to go on because it's going to be a lot of work to even get to where I can start properly investigating.


Hello

Q-Code BD is memory related. Sounds like a lot of misadventure happened here. I suggest using all known good components and test on air as those parts will be used. Once no issues are confirmed than move to water.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, yes it could. WC ram on x99? a waste of time. sticks never get about 30C even OCd to 3333.
> But - if you like the looks, then cool.


It was mostly a looks thing. I say mostly because I will be running a memory-limited program almost 24/7 so I'd like to get the RAM going as fast as I can while keeping it cool.

I am still debating whether or not to abandon the RAM Blocks. I sunk a good deal of money into them but now I'm scared to try again. I got the sticks when they were $300 but now they've gone up to $500. I think it makes sense to take another $200 hit to avoid making a $500 mistake.

What has everyone else's experience been with overclocked RAM, particularly using a RAM intensive benchmark?

EDIT: Is there a better way to peel off the stock heatsinks? Is it safe for the RAM to be submerge in solvent for however many minutes?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Well, I am quite bummed. I went from the excitement of booting up my new baby and getting it rolling to the disappointment of having to drop more money and restart a significant amount of work.
> 
> Parts:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> i7-5930K
> 4x4 GB G.Skill 3000 MHz
> 
> The first boot with all my parts went very well. Everything recognized, no XMP that I could find but I set the frequency and timings all according to the specs, auto-overclock put me at 4.4 GHz; rebooted a few times with no issues.
> 
> I started installing all the water blocks. CPU, VRM and Chipset were easy peasy. RAM was a tough one because I had to remove the stock heatsinks and those suckers did NOT want to come off. Using Rigid Tubing with too many complicated bends (read: use rotary fittings with rigid tubes and save yourselves a couple of bends per section!) which eventually all worked. Leak test passed with flying colours.
> 
> I update the BIOS and the following POST is great. I'm going through all the options, checking temperatures and everything is fantastic, except that I notice my RAM count is at 12288 MB. Nothing detected in DIMM Slot A1.
> 
> I pull both sticks attached to that RAM block out as far as I can (rigid tubing) and push them back in, two clicks, back into the UEFI and slot A1 is still detecting nothing. I'm also having a harder time getting into the UEFI. I get the error code BD which is "Reserved for future AMI something something". I've looked it up and someone suggested increasing the VCCSA voltage.
> 
> The only way I can bypass the "BD" error code is by pressing the MemOK! button. Between that and the AWOL memory stick, I can say something went wrong between the first test boot and now. I won't mess around with voltages until I can investigate the stick and see if it's a dead slot or a dead stick or whatever. The problem for now is the build is rigid so I have to drain the loop, tear it down, and make two new tubing sections (including that really annoying one, you know how it goes) just so I can get the RAM out of the loop while I mess around.
> 
> I had to put a good amount of force into the sticks to peel the stock heatsinks out and they all came out bent (maybe a 5mm gap if I laid them on the table) and only after trying all sort of things with the first stick so I might have destroyed that one. Needless to say the warranty is buggered either way.
> 
> Any thoughts? Things I might try before tearing my build apart?
> 
> My assumption is that the MemOK! bypass for the "BD" error code means that it's memory related. I'm a bit surprised that the stick is completely gone, though. I scratched the PCB a bit one one stick where the gold connectors are at the bottom of the stick but that only exposed a bit of copper. Could that make the stick completely vanish?
> 
> I know I'm not giving much to go on because it's going to be a lot of work to even get to where I can start properly investigating.


I think I remember reading in the RVE kingpincooling thread that sometimes hitting for the retry button will work if you do it a few times.


----------



## ALT F4

I've updated the oc panel bios and can not get any functions to work, has anyone experienced this? I am trying to change the fan setting from turbo to silent through the oc panel and it will not change. Will not show me vcore either when switching screens.

The sata cable and rog ext cables are connected to it


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> What has everyone else's experience been with overclocked RAM, particularly using a RAM intensive benchmark?


Running 16 instances of memtest overnight with 1.4V gets my platinums luke warm to the touch. I'd say watercooling is 100% useless on DDR4.


----------



## mirkoj

hey guys. I see taht there is 1 sata controler on board

Intel® X99 chipset :
1 x SATA Express port, red, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
8 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s),
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10

Is it possible to have 1 SSD as sys drive in AHCI mode, as it is recommended from what I see, and then to have two or more additional drives in raid configurations?
From first glance I can have all sata ports either in AHCI or Raid mode?


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Running 16 instances of memtest overnight with 1.4V gets my platinums luke warm to the touch. I'd say watercooling is 100% useless on DDR4.


Cool. I'll probably re-jigger the loop to forget the RAM blocks entirely. Thanks.


----------



## Seyumi

Can someone give me a baseline for settings to change for a 4.5ghz 24/7 overclock on a 5960x?

I'm sorry there's almost 400 pages in this thread so it's hard to pinpoint any focused info. This is also one of my first ROG boards so I am unfamiliar with some basic settings.

I know the system has a 4.4Ghz "EZ" option I can set but the problem is with my ram. I have the G.Skill 3000mhz CL15 ram that puts the BLK to 125 instead of the default 100 with I use the XMP profile. When I try to use any "EZ" settings it drops it down to 100. I'm not sure if I should keep it on 125 and go from there or drop it down to 100. My system isn't stable even with a 4.375~4.4ghz overclock.

I'm more or less asking, what settings need to be changed to what values for a basic high overclock, then what values need to be slightly increase until stability is reached (which comes with more heat of course). Do I need to drop the speed of my ram to obtain a higher CPU overclock which is obviously more important? Should I just return the ram I got and get something slower such as 2800 or 2400 so I won't have that problem? Thanks.


----------



## mirkoj

if anyone can touch up with my raid issue I would appreciate to know to cancel my order of hard drives...
is it possible to have both ssd on ahci and two or mora drives in raid configuration on RVE?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Running 16 instances of memtest overnight with 1.4V gets my platinums luke warm to the touch. I'd say watercooling is 100% useless on DDR4.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I'll probably re-jigger the loop to forget the RAM blocks entirely. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yeh, iv gone up to 1.45v and put a thermo sensor on my Corsair platinum's and reported temp was 39-41c after 8 hours of stress testing, so id say watercooling is abit useless, unless its for aesthetics.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> hey guys. I see taht there is 1 sata controler on board
> 
> Intel® X99 chipset :
> 1 x SATA Express port, red, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
> 8 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s),
> Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
> 
> Is it possible to have 1 SSD as sys drive in AHCI mode, as it is recommended from what I see, and then to have two or more additional drives in raid configurations?
> From first glance I can have all sata ports either in AHCI or Raid mode?


I'm using an M.2 drive as the boot drive and an SSD raid 0 for users.. works fine. Haven't tried w/o the M.2 drive.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> if anyone can touch up with my raid issue I would appreciate to know to cancel my order of hard drives...
> is it possible to have both ssd on ahci and two or mora drives in raid configuration on RVE?


Set the controller to raid with only the single drive you want your OS on, install your OS, the connect your drives you want in your array and set them up. should not be a problem


----------



## mirkoj

thanks but that is not actualy what I had in mind.

As SSD recommends using AHCI I was looking for a way to have SSD with OS to stay in AHCI and to have raid enable for other drives.

On p9x79-e ws comp there are two raid controllers, intel and marvel so at least can use one for ahci and OS drive and another one in raid for hard drives.
Right now it seems that is not the case here


----------



## Praz

Hello

AHCI is a subset of RAID. Use the Intel controller set to RAID and any non-member RAID drives will be the same as if using AHCI.


----------



## mirkoj

the thing is I had similar setup in old comp ones and samsung osftware detected raid isntead of ahci and was still recomending switching back to ahci mode in bios, but when I have raid0 on other drives as well that is not really possible.
so even if controler is in raid ssd should still behave same as in ahci?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> so even if controler is in raid ssd should still behave same as in ahci?


Hello

Yes. Intel actually recommended always installing with RAID mode set.


----------



## Tych-0

I could use some help. After a reboot I'm getting code 76. No matter what I do, reboot, power off, switch bios they all result in an instant or near instant code 76. No display on the monitor at all.

Just before the reboot I had upped the OC On my graphics cards.

5930k
16GB G.Skill 2666
RVE
SLI 780s

Everything but the video cards were at stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I could use some help. After a reboot I'm getting code 76. No matter what I do, reboot, power off, switch bios they all result in an instant or near instant code 76. No display on the monitor at all.
> 
> Just before the reboot I had upped the OC On my graphics cards.
> 
> 5930k
> 16GB G.Skill 2666
> RVE
> SLI 780s
> 
> Everything but the video cards were at stock.


is bios2 the same as the bios you were on?
you tried clrcmos on bios 1? right? doubtful an OC on the 780s did anything.


----------



## dpoverlord

Ok guys Lots of conversations going on here. Need a but of guidance if that's cool.

*1.*How to go about my setup with 6 hard drives that need backup. Curious the best way to connect them. 3 WD Red 4tb, 1 3tb Seagate barracuda, 2 samsunfpro 840 SSD
- 2 SSD Samsung pro 840 512GB from my old setup in raid 0. Samsung sent 2 new 840's, I need to know the best way to install these. Install them as two separate drives or raid them? Coming from X58 raid was the best choice and x99 is a whole new ballgame for me.

Another idea I had was to sell the two 512gb SSD's since they are coming back new and get one 1tb 850 pro. What do you guys think? Either way curious as to the bets way to use 2 / load the old ones in raid 0 so I can transfer the info from my old Windows install.

*2.*Any post or guide I can look at for a proper install of this ram, drives, etc? Feel like a newb after 15 yes of system building and don't want to mess it up.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I've updated the oc panel bios and can not get any functions to work, has anyone experienced this? I am trying to change the fan setting from turbo to silent through the oc panel and it will not change. Will not show me vcore either when switching screens.
> 
> The sata cable and rog ext cables are connected to it


Does anyone have a clue? I will post tomorrow on ROG forums If not.


----------



## delevic




----------



## moorhen2

^^^^ And what are we looking at here then. ??


----------



## delevic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> ^^^^ And what are we looking at here then. ??


RVE +5960x + 1x7950 and 2x7950 water cooled.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delevic*
> 
> RVE +5960x + CF-2x7950 water cooled.


Very nice.


----------



## delevic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Very nice.


Yes it is. Thanks.
I haven't found anywhere on net that someone started avx Linx on clocked and non colocked 5960x. That's why I was surprised when I saw
404 GFLOPS. *And who doesn't have ultra extreme water cooling, should not use avx linx because the 5960x becomes insanely heated.*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delevic*
> 
> Yes it is. Thanks.
> I haven't found anywhere on net that someone started avx Linx on clocked and non colocked 5960x. That's why I was surprised when I saw
> 404 GFLOPS. *And who doesn't have ultra extreme water cooling, should not use avx linx because the 5960x becomes insanely heated.*


Hello

Seems most are now aware of the possible results doing so. If it seems some type of testing is not commonly being done perhaps investigating why instead of blindly plowing forward would be the wise choice.


----------



## moorhen2

Hi Praz, any chance of linking me to your moded batch file for the mem pro test please. I know it's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi Praz, any chance of linking me to your moded batch file for the mem pro test please. I know it's in this thread somewhere.


Hello

Post 2059.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/2050#post_23040184


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Post 2059.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/2050#post_23040184


Many thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Many thanks.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## shampoo911

am i mistaken if i say that 2666mhz on the ram, is the sweet spot for haswell-e? i've read like a ton of websites that state that there is no gain from going beyond 2666mhz


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> am i mistaken if i say that 2666mhz on the ram, is the sweet spot for haswell-e? i've read like a ton of websites that state that there is no gain from going beyond 2666mhz


I think 2666mhz is a waste, I would say 80% of cpu's can handle a higher ram frequency than that, and when it comes to gain, I guess that depends on what you are using your system for, gaming, I doubt you would notice a difference from 2666mhz to say 3000mhz.

so far with two different systems I have been able to get the ram stable at 3200mhz without much effort.


----------



## alancsalt

Which benefits benchmarks, but otherwise you'd be hard pressed to pick the difference....??


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Well, I am quite bummed. I went from the excitement of booting up my new baby and getting it rolling to the disappointment of having to drop more money and restart a significant amount of work.
> 
> Parts:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> i7-5930K
> 4x4 GB G.Skill 3000 MHz
> 
> The first boot with all my parts went very well. Everything recognized, no XMP that I could find but I set the frequency and timings all according to the specs, auto-overclock put me at 4.4 GHz; rebooted a few times with no issues.
> 
> I started installing all the water blocks. CPU, VRM and Chipset were easy peasy. RAM was a tough one because I had to remove the stock heatsinks and those suckers did NOT want to come off. Using Rigid Tubing with too many complicated bends (read: use rotary fittings with rigid tubes and save yourselves a couple of bends per section!) which eventually all worked. Leak test passed with flying colours.
> 
> I update the BIOS and the following POST is great. I'm going through all the options, checking temperatures and everything is fantastic, except that I notice my RAM count is at 12288 MB. Nothing detected in DIMM Slot A1.
> 
> I pull both sticks attached to that RAM block out as far as I can (rigid tubing) and push them back in, two clicks, back into the UEFI and slot A1 is still detecting nothing. I'm also having a harder time getting into the UEFI. I get the error code BD which is "Reserved for future AMI something something". I've looked it up and someone suggested increasing the VCCSA voltage.
> 
> The only way I can bypass the "BD" error code is by pressing the MemOK! button. Between that and the AWOL memory stick, I can say something went wrong between the first test boot and now. I won't mess around with voltages until I can investigate the stick and see if it's a dead slot or a dead stick or whatever. The problem for now is the build is rigid so I have to drain the loop, tear it down, and make two new tubing sections (including that really annoying one, you know how it goes) just so I can get the RAM out of the loop while I mess around.
> 
> I had to put a good amount of force into the sticks to peel the stock heatsinks out and they all came out bent (maybe a 5mm gap if I laid them on the table) and only after trying all sort of things with the first stick so I might have destroyed that one. Needless to say the warranty is buggered either way.
> 
> Any thoughts? Things I might try before tearing my build apart?
> 
> My assumption is that the MemOK! bypass for the "BD" error code means that it's memory related. I'm a bit surprised that the stick is completely gone, though. I scratched the PCB a bit one one stick where the gold connectors are at the bottom of the stick but that only exposed a bit of copper. Could that make the stick completely vanish?
> 
> I know I'm not giving much to go on because it's going to be a lot of work to even get to where I can start properly investigating.


There are couple of ways to fix it:
1. try Rampage Tweak 1 or 2 - usually 1 helps , it's a first option in memory timing tab
2. can play with memory sub-timings and additional memory options but depends from memory you may need other settings
3. don't use XMP but manual settings for main timings and auto for everything else ( or also manual if you know how to set other timings ), if Rampage Tweak helps then XMP can be enabled
4. set higher or lower memory ratio, this issue happens mainly when memory is at 3000

It's actually pretty common issue on RVE. Retry button helps but is good only when you are benching with board outside the case as problem back when you turn off PC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Which benefits benchmarks, but otherwise you'd be hard pressed to pick the difference....??


yeah, outside of benchmarks, only time I "see/feel" the difference between 2800 and 3333MHz is when pushing big (really big) spreadsheets around. Some of these transactional workbooks are just unwieldy, and really benefit from an 8-core/fast ram.


----------



## kilthro

Just came across this today. You can win one of the new ROG SLI bridges. Thought I would share if you are interested in them.

https://rog.asus.com/win-a-rog-enthusiast-sli-bridge/


----------



## axiumone

Sweet, thanks for that!

Maybe I'll get lucky for a change and win one of those 4 way bridges.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Sweet, thanks for that!
> 
> Maybe I'll get lucky for a change and win one of those 4 way bridges.


LOL Good luck. I wouldn't mind having one myself. Dont need 4 way though.. just dual.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I switched to Asus V Rampage from Asrock extreme 4. Now, how do I OC it the same way I did for Asrock?

Like, 1.185v for CPU, 35x for CPU cache, and adaptive vcore.
4.1-4.2 ghz.

Can I take an oc preset from Asus UEFI and tweak it to my desired settings?

Basically what's the correct terms in Asusland for the above settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I switched to Asus V Rampage from Asrock extreme 4. Now, how do I OC it the same way I did for Asrock?
> 
> Like, 1.185v for CPU, 35x for CPU cache, and adaptive vcore.
> 4.1-4.2 ghz.
> 
> Can I take an oc preset from Asus UEFI and tweak it to my desired settings?
> 
> Basically what's the correct terms in Asusland for the above settings?


basically, forget any settings from the ASrock mobo and start fresh. Have a read of the guide in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> basically, forget any settings from the ASrock mobo and start fresh. Have a read of the guide in this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


wait, what? it can't be translated, so to speak?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> wait, what? it can't be translated, so to speak?


assume voltages will be different (asus has the OC socket... right?) look at Raja's guide. and sure you can use a preset... then adjust. but, why do that? you know how to OC.
download the tools from the op of this thread - gunslinger has posted helpful stuff!
here's the extreme guide - lol, use at your own risk.









R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## Tych-0

I could use some help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is bios2 the same as the bios you were on?
> you tried clrcmos on bios 1? right? doubtful an OC on the 780s did anything.


Hi, thanks for your reply, I eventually unplugged the PSU cable to completely remove power and it seems that may have fixed it some how, I really don't know it could have been a concidence. Either way BIOS 1 works fine now.

I was previously having problems with BIOS 2, I've tried copying BIOS 1-> 2 (it just gets stuck on code 00 after a while) and flashing to the latest didn't work either. Every time I boot to BIOS 2 I get no network upon getting into windows if it boots into windows at all, when it doesn't work I'm getting coe 79. Any ideas there for me to try?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I could use some help.
> Hi, thanks for your reply, I eventually unplugged the PSU cable to completely remove power and it seems that may have fixed it some how, I really don't know it could have been a concidence. Either way BIOS 1 works fine now.
> 
> I was previously having problems with BIOS 2, I've tried copying BIOS 1-> 2 (it just gets stuck on code 00 after a while) and flashing to the latest didn't work either. Every time I boot to BIOS 2 I get no network upon getting into windows if it boots into windows at all, when it doesn't work I'm getting coe 79. Any ideas there for me to try?


what bios flash method? And plz fill out rigbuilder (add to your sig)... link is in my sig. this way, we're not guessing at what equip you are using.


----------



## Tych-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what bios flash method? And plz fill out rigbuilder (add to your sig)... link is in my sig. this way, we're not guessing at what equip you are using.


I use the method where you plug a usb stick in the back and hit the ROG connect button, and also tried copying 1 -> 2 in the UEFI.

I'll do the rig builder tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellow members do not update your BIOS

I got my first board from Amazon, it was okay apart from one or two code errors a week, next I updated the BIOS and the system did not boot until I changed to BIOS 2.

Even with BIOS 2 I was getting error codes, so I returned the board to Amazon and got another replacement which is working great, I learned to not update the BIOS if it is not broken.

Never had this with my rampage iv


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I use the method where you plug a usb stick in the back and hit the ROG connect button, and also tried copying 1 -> 2 in the UEFI.
> 
> I'll do the rig builder tonight when I get home from work.


I've been using the sub stick / UEFI "flash tool" without out incident... updating from the original launch bios with each release (well.. 0802 is the last update I did). Try the built-in flash tool in the UEFI.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I have flashed the BIOS over 100 times now without issue.


----------



## moorhen2

If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellow members do not update your BIOS
> 
> I got my first board from Amazon, it was okay apart from one or two code errors a week, next I updated the BIOS and the system did not boot until I changed to BIOS 2.
> 
> Even with BIOS 2 I was getting error codes, so I returned the board to Amazon and got another replacement which is working great, I learned to not update the BIOS if it is not broken.
> 
> Never had this with my rampage iv


I downloaed the new bios and flashed it and experienced no problems. Used the usb method..


----------



## Lorddunce

So its Been A while Since my last build
Last one
Evga X58 (whats that 5 years ago?)

And realize after looking at not only a new type of Bios, but a different manufacturer
i"m in over my head. I just haven't followed Hardware in a long time.

So build is down (see sig)

I have a Few issues

built it, Posted fine.... but over clocking failed. (i didn't over clock it?)

Setting XMS profile under IA and Turned off Manual Mode saved.

I was able to install the OS

Spent all last night Installing all MY programs games.

(Playing games @5760x1080 on triple25's with the new 4gbVRam over my old rig of 570's w1.5Gb Is pure Awesome









This morning my rig turned on.... and strait to bios.
realized my SSD wasn't being seen by the bios.
Opened her up took the SSD off the same SATA as the Waterpump and removed the Optical drive. (only had it for Windows install)
And it worked

About 2 hours Ago while trying to make my sig GPU Drivers fails and PC locked up.. Hard Restart.

I'm thinking unstable?
on defaults?
Only thing in the Bios i have Changed is Full speed on all fans
Xms and turned off manual mode

Other thoughts
I was using HWmonitor last night
And after gaming for 30 mins At max Settings in Elder Scrolls Online @5760x1080
No core or Cpu got over 45c?? is my board not reading right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lorddunce*
> 
> So its Been A while Since my last build
> Last one
> Evga X58 (whats that 5 years ago?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And realize after looking at not only a new type of Bios, but a different manufacturer
> i"m in over my head. I just haven't followed Hardware in a long time.
> 
> So build is down (see sig)
> 
> I have a Few issues
> 
> built it, Posted fine.... but over clocking failed. (i didn't over clock it?)
> 
> Setting XMS profile under IA and Turned off Manual Mode saved.
> 
> I was able to install the OS
> 
> Spent all last night Installing all MY programs games.
> 
> (Playing games @5760x1080 on triple25's with the new 4gbVRam over my old rig of 570's w1.5Gb Is pure Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning my rig turned on.... and strait to bios.
> realized my SSD wasn't being seen by the bios.
> Opened her up took the SSD off the same SATA as the Waterpump and removed the Optical drive. (only had it for Windows install)
> And it worked
> 
> About 2 hours Ago while trying to make my sig GPU Drivers fails and PC locked up.. Hard Restart.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking unstable?
> on defaults?
> Only thing in the Bios i have Changed is Full speed on all fans
> Xms and turned off manual mode
> 
> Other thoughts
> I was using HWmonitor last night
> And after gaming for 30 mins At max Settings in Elder Scrolls Online @5760x1080
> No core or Cpu got over 45c?? is my board not reading right?


the guide HERE may be helpful.


----------



## YawMawn

The disappointment continues, and add in a bit of justified frustration.

I had triple checked that this SSD http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148797 would fit onto this motherboard http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132262&cm_re=rampage_v_extreme-_-13-132-262-_-Product and nowhere on the Newegg page, among the endless specifications, does it say that for whatever reason, the RVE does not support SATA based m.2 drives.

All I can see there is that there is support for 2260 / 2280 / 22110 m.2 types and the one I picked was in fact a 2280. (I knew that the 60/80/110 referred to length but I thought the 22 meant something, too)

Is there any way I can use the SATA drive, now? Can I use one of the PCI-E slots with an adapter or am I forced to buy a proper PCI-E m.2 drive?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> The disappointment continues, and add in a bit of justified frustration.
> 
> I had triple checked that this SSD http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148797 would fit onto this motherboard http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132262&cm_re=rampage_v_extreme-_-13-132-262-_-Product and nowhere on the Newegg page, among the endless specifications, does it say that for whatever reason, the RVE does not support SATA based m.2 drives.
> 
> All I can see there is that there is support for 2260 / 2280 / 22110 m.2 types and the one I picked was in fact a 2280. (I knew that the 60/80/110 referred to length but I thought the 22 meant something, too)
> 
> Is there any way I can use the SATA drive, now? Can I use one of the PCI-E slots with an adapter or am I forced to buy a proper PCI-E m.2 drive?


Hello

There may be an adapter available somewhere that will allow the drive to be used but the performance will not be any better than a SATA connected SSD or may be even worse. Probably should have checked the board's specifications at either the product page at ASUS.com or the included owner's manual instead of relying on reseller info.
Quote:


> 1 x M.2 Socket 3, gray, , with M Key, type 2260/2280/22110 storage devices support ( Supports PCIE SSDs only)


----------



## caste1200

im about to buy one for my board, you are telling me that 2280s are not compatible with the board? never bought a m.2 before..
wich m.2 drive do I have to look for?

im getting this:
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/plextor-px-g512m6e-512gb-m2-2280-ssd-3457958

is it compatible?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> im about to buy one for my board, you are telling me that 2280s are not compatible with the board? never bought a m.2 before..
> wich m.2 drive do I have to look for?
> 
> im getting this:
> https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/plextor-px-g512m6e-512gb-m2-2280-ssd-3457958
> 
> is it compatible?


Hello

That drive works fine with the R5E. And as the specs state in the link you provided it is PCIe based.


----------



## zoson

2280 is just the length and board formfactor.
There are two different types of M.2 drives that fit in the same socket. SATA and PCIE.

If an M.2 drive says 'SATA' anywhere as its spec, it will not work on R5E. You can ONLY use the PCIE drives.

The PCIE drives are the new hotness, but they're also about twice as expensive.

This was a bit of a disappointment considering the Rampage series is supposed to be the 'everything' series, and the R5E is the 'everything of everything and the new hotness'.

This board has been one disappointment after another and I would return it if I could. It doesn't live up to the expectations that the Rampage 3 Extreme set.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> im about to buy one for my board, you are telling me that 2280s are not compatible with the board? never bought a m.2 before..
> wich m.2 drive do I have to look for?
> 
> im getting this:
> https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/plextor-px-g512m6e-512gb-m2-2280-ssd-3457958
> 
> is it compatible?


I'm running the 256G version of that drive - works great on the R5E!


----------



## caste1200

thanks guys! I kinda got a panic attack when reading previous comments







didn't know there was sata and pci m.2 drives!
Im gonna get a B key, Read transfer speed, 1170 MB/s and Write transfer speed 625 MB/s
sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Praz

Hello

Wasting PCIe lanes for use with SATA based M.2 drives only makes sense to those who do not understand the technology.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> thanks guys! I kinda got a panic attack when reading previous comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know there was sata and pci m.2 drives!
> Im gonna get a B key, Read transfer speed, 1170 MB/s and Write transfer speed 625 MB/s
> sweeeeeeeeeeet


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Wasting PCIe lanes for use with SATA based M.2 drives only makes sense to those who do not understand the technology.


The incorrect assumption here being that people do understand the technology. When simultaneously releasing m.2 SATA drives, m.2 PCIE drives, SATA Express Drives, enclosures that convert SATA to SATA Express, PCIE adapters for m.2 SATA drives, PCIE adaptors for m.2 PCIE drives, I feel like a better effort needs to be made.

Some of the comments after mine show that there was in fact a misunderstanding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> This was a bit of a disappointment considering the Rampage series is supposed to be the 'everything' series, and the R5E is the 'everything of everything and the new hotness'.
> 
> This board has been one disappointment after another and I would return it if I could. It doesn't live up to the expectations that the Rampage 3 Extreme set.


I wanted to express this exact opinion but I didn't want to take attention away from the fact.

I've heard so much about "flexibility" and "versatility" and "cutting-edge" and how the ROG series is the one with balls that implements things before others have the guts to do it, and that they're the King of having all the features. It was very disappointing that this brand new format was completely let out.

@Praz: If what you're saying is that SATA is a waste of lanes in terms of performance, it's still better to have a slow interface than none at all.


----------



## YawMawn

Dear lord, reading the review on a potential replacement I've got another issue.

I'm looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product

One of the reviews states that this is a PCI-E 2.0 x2 drive and that it won't work if the motherboard only supports x4. *This is the kind of confusion I'm talking about!*

Will that drive work with the board? Can someone show me where I would find a definitive answer? The ASUS page specifies nothing regarding the number of lanes (x2 vs x4)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Dear lord, reading the review on a potential replacement I've got another issue.
> 
> I'm looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product
> 
> One of the reviews states that this is a PCI-E 2.0 x2 drive and that it won't work if the motherboard only supports x4. *This is the kind of confusion I'm talking about!*
> 
> Will that drive work with the board? Can someone show me where I would find a definitive answer? The ASUS page specifies nothing regarding the number of lanes (x2 vs x4)


Hello

This was already answered a few posts ago.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Dear lord, reading the review on a potential replacement I've got another issue.
> 
> I'm looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product
> 
> One of the reviews states that this is a PCI-E 2.0 x2 drive and that it won't work if the motherboard only supports x4. *This is the kind of confusion I'm talking about!*
> 
> Will that drive work with the board? Can someone show me where I would find a definitive answer? The ASUS page specifies nothing regarding the number of lanes (x2 vs x4)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> im about to buy one for my board, you are telling me that 2280s are not compatible with the board? never bought a m.2 before..
> wich m.2 drive do I have to look for?
> 
> im getting this:
> https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/plextor-px-g512m6e-512gb-m2-2280-ssd-3457958
> 
> is it compatible?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running the 256G version of that drive - works great on the R5E!
Click to expand...

yes, Jpmboy replied to me he is using a plextor m.2 wich is a B-Key (x2) and works perfectly,
im getting a M-Key (x4) hopefully it will work haha

I think m-keys are a better solution because the write and read speeds are around 1000MB/s, and B-Key only around 500-700 MB/s, very similar to SSD

EDIT:
that said, on the user manual, its stated that supports M-key, doesn't talk about B-key...
not sure if B-key is actually supported, but plextor doesn't have x4 m.2 drives...


----------



## caste1200

m.2 for dummies:


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Someone tested the new bios 1001 for the RVE?
Compared to 0802, it requires more tensions (such as 901)?

I do not have time to test it









Thanks


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Someone tested the new bios 1001 for the RVE?
> Compared to 0802, it requires more tensions (such as 901)?
> 
> I do not have time to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Im still on 802, but I'll be the guinea pig I suppose. What has supposed to have changed?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Im still on 802, but I'll be the guinea pig I suppose. What has supposed to have changed?


With ASUS is still the same changelog ... I don't know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Dear lord, reading the review on a potential replacement I've got another issue.
> 
> I'm looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product
> 
> One of the reviews states that this is a PCI-E 2.0 x2 drive and that it won't work if the motherboard only supports x4. *This is the kind of confusion I'm talking about!*
> 
> Will that drive work with the board? Can someone show me where I would find a definitive answer? The ASUS page specifies nothing regarding the number of lanes (x2 vs x4)


erm.. like I said, I have that exact M.2 drive on the R5E right now and it WORKS FINE. relying on a NewEgg review?











this exact drive: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> yes, Jpmboy replied to me he is using a plextor m.2 wich is a B-Key (x2) and works perfectly,
> im getting a M-Key (x4) hopefully it will work haha
> 
> I think m-keys are a better solution because the write and read speeds are around 1000MB/s, and B-Key only around 500-700 MB/s, very similar to SSD
> 
> EDIT:
> that said, on the user manual, its stated that supports M-key, doesn't talk about B-key...
> not sure if B-key is actually supported, but plextor doesn't have x4 m.2 drives...











the drive you linked to is a B Key drive, just like the 256GB version. Check the specs.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Someone tested the new bios 1001 for the RVE?
> Compared to 0802, it requires more tensions (such as 901)?
> 
> I do not have time to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


flashed it, haven't noticed anything just yet, but keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Margammor

Hmmm, cannot download from NL site, still latest there is 901? Any Asus site where the new bios is?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hmmm, cannot download from NL site, still latest there is 901? Any Asus site where the new bios is?


Hello

Linked below:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1001.zip


----------



## Margammor

Hi!

After now a serieus time of wel performing, an hour ago Windows 8.1 restarted (memory_manegement failure) and ow after rebooting the mobo (Rampage V) give an error code Ad. Memory is read ok by bios and so, all drives are recognized as well, boot order is ok..

Any ideas?

Update: If check in the bios my GPU post, it says there is nothing there in slot 1.
Update II: changed GPU for another identical Strix GTX 980, same issue. Card has power, VGA is led is on on mobo, so it is my card or my PCIe slot 1?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Linked below:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1001.zip


And ideas of what changed? "Improved system compatibility" is pretty vague.


----------



## MerkageTurk

^omg exact same thing happened to me, I restarted and not a problem


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> m.2 for dummies:


Um, is that bit true about the SATA based drives not fitting in slots intended for PCI-E based m.2 drives? Mine fit perfectly...

EDIT: Scratch that. The SATA drive has a notch in it but the slot doesn't have anything where the notch is.

SATA will fit in PCIE but PCIE won't fit in SATA.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm.. like I said, I have that exact M.2 drive on the R5E right now and it WORKS FINE. relying on a NewEgg review?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this exact drive: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249046&cm_re=m.2_pci-_-20-249-046-_-Product


Thanks for the confirmation.

BTW: What is the point of a review if you're expected to not rely on them? The guy said it wasn't compatible with his ASUS X99 Deluxe. I think I am allowed to have concerns about it.


----------



## vlps5122

yeah i wish they were more specific with what 1001 has improved...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> BTW: What is the point of a review if you're expected to not rely on them? The guy said it wasn't compatible with his ASUS X99 Deluxe. I think I am allowed to have concerns about it.


Hello

The review quoted below? The person claims the drive has both G and M keys which makes the drive incompatible with the Deluxe. The G designation is not even a supported key for M.2. And stating that an x4 M.2 slot can only run at that speed is also wrong just as it would be wrong if stated for a PCIe slot. So yeah that NewEgg review is worthless.
Quote:


> This review is from: Plextor M6e PX-G256M6e M.2 2280 256GB PCI-Express 2.0 x2 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> 
> Pros: I am sure this is fine and working. Must be very careful with your motherboard. You must be sure you motherboard can run x4 and x2. If, like my Asus x99 Deluxe, you can only run x4 then an x2 is not compatible. So, this stick will not work. This stick has a g+m thus making the stick run in x2. On the Asus you need an M only so it will run in x4.
> 
> Cons: None, but know your connections, before you try this. There does not seem to be support, so you are on your own. I ended up with a Samsung that ran in x4. I called Samsung and they told me I am on my own with unproven Tech. I have it working, and great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> BTW: What is the point of a review if you're expected to not rely on them? The guy said it wasn't compatible with his ASUS X99 Deluxe. *I think I am allowed to have concerns about it*.


you certainly are... I tend to "throw out the high and the low" for a rational "survey" sample.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> flashed it, haven't noticed anything just yet, but keep my eyes peeled


Thanks for your feedback

And, other question, I want to know why with some configuration, the CPU frequency is shown correctly (as on the screen) and for me it is always indicated 3500



Thanks


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys starting the install of everything now!

Any recs? Also I used Windows 7 before should I still with enterprise or go 8.1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys starting the install of everything now!
> 
> Any recs? Also I used Windows 7 before should I still with enterprise or go 8.1


Dp... what are you building?


----------



## dpoverlord

Delete


----------



## dpoverlord

EDITING OCN Messed this up give me a few
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dp... what are you building?


So this is what I bought so far since I couldnt wait any longer and my roommate needed to pay me back:

*PSU:* EVGA G2-1300
*Mobo:* Rampage Extreme X99
*CPU*: Intel 5930k
*GPU*: 1-3way EVGA Titan SLI (gonna try to sell old ones to get the new Titan)
*Cooler*: Purchased the Kraken but curious to see if my thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme will work. Also curious where I would put the fan for the Kraken (See case) I have a lot of 120mm fans
*RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 32GB(4x8gb) BLS4K8G4D240FSA 16-16-16-39 @1.2v 2400mhz _seems timings are bad no?_


Spoiler: Hard Drive(All in Cooling Dock:






*Hard Drive Main*: 1 Samsung Pro 850 1TB _or_ 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (*Thoughts? If I use 2 840 pro 512 should I raid 0?* _Love your input)_
*Hard DriveB:* x3 WD Red 4TB NAS drive
*Hard DriveC* Seagate Barracude 3TB ST3000DM001

*Monitor* Before: 4 way Dell U3014 30" Now: 2 30" but may return one and keep one and switch out to a Large format.... Thoughts? I really would like something better than the U3014 maybe the new OLED 65"
*SOUND:* Creative Omni + AKG 65 annies _is this USB AIO solution better than the onboard???_
*Backup Power*APC Backup-UPC 1500g

*Q]* CPU Cooling... if my xeon / 930 could o/c like mad (4.67ghz / 4.4ghz) should I really use this Kraken. If so look at my case below confused on where I would put it...

*Case Photo links:*
*


http://imgur.com/j4rt4

*


Spoiler: Case Photos from x58 (PARTS)











Spoiler: Inside Case Breakdown placement for AIO?






*Final Case layout on old mobo Look at bottom right Photo.
I could put the Kraken 120mm on top or maybe where blu-ray drive is and move that down or where the old floppy port is*




*Peripherals:* Razer Deathadder / Logitech Z523 / Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 / Logitech C920 webcam

*Q2]* Since '99 I have resorted to ergo keyboards due to my wrist anyone use anything better than the 4000 above? Curious with gaming / etc with any other keyboard my wrists kill me
So thats the system, I am really keen on returning either this ram if I can find a better deal for ram thats not $429. Microcenter had Corsair but that ram was 4 dimms @ 4GB which makes no sense... Who wants 8 dimms to make 32GB!? Their dominator was $499 for 16gb. I am open to G skill too as they always did me right


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> EDITING OCN Messed this up give me a few
> So this is what I bought so far since I couldnt wait any longer and my roommate needed to pay me back:
> 
> *Mobo:* Rampage Extreme X99
> *CPU*: 5930k
> *GPU*: 1-3way Titan SLI (gonna try to sell old ones to get the new Titan)
> *Cooler* Purchased the Kraken but curious to see if my thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme will work. Also curious where I would put the fan for the Kraken (See case)
> *RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 32GB(4x8gb) BLS4K8G4D240FSA 16-16-16-39 @1.2v 2400mhz _seems timings are bad no?_
> 
> Case Photo links:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j4rt4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Photos from x58 (PARTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside Case Breakdown placement for AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Case layout on old mobo Look at bottom right Photo.
> I could put the Kraken 120mm on top or maybe where blu-ray drive is and move that down or where the old floppy port is*


Oh - that's gonna be nice!! don't worry about the ram timings, with 32GB overclocking the ram may be problematic. You might be able to tighten the timings some, but that really depends on the IMC of the CPU... you know, silicon lottery!
let us know when you get in running.


----------



## mevorach

New Bios 1001 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1001.zip


----------



## Margammor

Flashed it, seems stable.


----------



## Margammor

_Hi!

After now a serieus time of wel performing, an hour ago Windows 8.1 restarted (memory_manegement failure) and ow after rebooting the mobo (Rampage V) give an error code Ad. Memory is read ok by bios and so, all drives are recognized as well, boot order is ok..

Any ideas?

Update: If check in the bios my GPU post, it says there is nothing there in slot 1.
Update II: changed GPU for another identical Strix GTX 980, same issue. Card has power, VGA is led is on on mobo, so it is my card or my PCIe slot 1?_

Hmmm

Flashed the new bios 1001 in bios 2, rebooted, Windows went back to a recovery point and all stable (after some updates and some other windows related stuff). Went back to bios 1 (802) and same issue, so flashed bios 1 with the new 1001 bios release and no issues.


----------



## Xarp

Hey Guys,

i get the Qcode F6 or FB what can be the Problem?

The motherboard was replaced 3 weeks ago.

And today i get this code aigain?

Thx


----------



## The REX

I think u have the fb f6 answere here and here


----------



## Xarp

No, i tryed all these.

It doesnt work. :/


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> No, i tryed all these.
> 
> It doesnt work. :/


Not sure if this will help you, but I have similar issues with this board. I narrowed mine down to my keyboard and my monitor. Both of them have USB hubs built in and if I disconnect the hubs, motherboard boots fine. Really annoying issue.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> i get the Qcode F6 or FB what can be the Problem?
> 
> The motherboard was replaced 3 weeks ago.
> 
> And today i get this code aigain?
> 
> Thx


have you tried the new bios 1001? it supposed to be compatibility update, and that error code I think is a compatibility issue.


----------



## dpoverlord

Spoiler: original Post



Quote:


> EDITING OCN Messed this up give me a few
> So this is what I bought so far since I couldnt wait any longer and my roommate needed to pay me back:
> 
> *PSU:* EVGA G2-1300
> *Mobo:* Rampage Extreme X99
> *CPU*: Intel 5930k
> *GPU*: 1-3way EVGA Titan SLI (gonna try to sell old ones to get the new Titan)
> *Cooler*: Purchased the Kraken but curious to see if my thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme will work. Also curious where I would put the fan for the Kraken (See case) I have a lot of 120mm fans
> *RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 32GB(4x8gb) BLS4K8G4D240FSA 16-16-16-39 @1.2v 2400mhz _seems timings are bad no?_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hard Drive(All in Cooling Dock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hard Drive Main*: 1 Samsung Pro 850 1TB _or_ 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (*Thoughts? If I use 2 840 pro 512 should I raid 0?* _Love your input)_
> *Hard DriveB:* x3 WD Red 4TB NAS drive
> *Hard DriveC* Seagate Barracude 3TB ST3000DM001
> 
> *Monitor* Before: 4 way Dell U3014 30" Now: 2 30" but may return one and keep one and switch out to a Large format.... Thoughts? I really would like something better than the U3014 maybe the new OLED 65"
> *SOUND:* Creative Omni + AKG 65 annies _is this USB AIO solution better than the onboard???_
> *Backup Power*APC Backup-UPC 1500g
> 
> *Q]* CPU Cooling... if my xeon / 930 could o/c like mad (4.67ghz / 4.4ghz) should I really use this Kraken. If so look at my case below confused on where I would put it...
> 
> *Case Photo links:*
> *
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j4rt4
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Case Photos from x58 (PARTS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside Case Breakdown placement for AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final Case layout on old mobo Look at bottom right Photo.
> I could put the Kraken 120mm on top or maybe where blu-ray drive is and move that down or where the old floppy port is*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peripherals:* Razer Deathadder / Logitech Z523 / Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 / Logitech C920 webcam
> 
> *Q2]* Since '99 I have resorted to ergo keyboards due to my wrist anyone use anything better than the 4000 above? Curious with gaming / etc with any other keyboard my wrists kill me
> So thats the system, I am really keen on returning either this ram if I can find a better deal for ram thats not $429. Microcenter had Corsair but that ram was 4 dimms @ 4GB which makes no sense... Who wants 8 dimms to make 32GB!? Their dominator was $499 for 16gb. I am open to G skill too as they always did me right





Hey guys where is an m.2 drive connected if I have 3/4 titans? Also should I install Windows 7? In the Samsung forum they made a rec for the m.2 drive or to go raid 0 with 2 840 512gb.

Would 2 Raid 0 drives perform better than 1 pro 850 1 to?

See post :


Spoiler: Memory Samsung m.2/raid/pro



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bertovzki*
> 
> M.2 XP 941 uses 4x PCIE slot or M.2 10 GB/s slot. or spare PCIE slot at 4x
> 
> This Samsung XP 941 is the best value for money that i have seen and nearly twice the speed of a 840 pro
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8006/samsung-ssd-xp941-review-the-pcie-era-is-here
> 
> also : https://www.ramcity.com.au/buy/bplus-m.2-pcie-ssd-to-pcie-2.0-x4-adapter/M2P4A?&ship_country=NZ


The problem though seems to be that Samsung has 0 warranty on the m.2 drive. Also is it true it has issues with Windows 7? I don't mind selling my pro 840s and getting something newer (m.2 /850, but is raid 0 an increase?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys where is an m.2 drive connected if I have 3/4 titans? Also should I install Windows 7? In the Samsung forum they made a rec for the m.2 drive or to go raid 0 with 2 840 512gb.
> 
> Would 2 Raid 0 drives perform better than 1 pro 850 1 to?
> 
> See post :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory Samsung m.2/raid/pro
> 
> 
> 
> The problem though seems to be that Samsung has 0 warranty on the m.2 drive. Also is it true it has issues with Windows 7? I don't mind selling my pro 840s and getting something newer (m.2 /850, but is raid 0 an increase?)


check with the Asus x99 thread about the sammy m.2 drives as your boot drive, I recall that there is a firmware issue.


----------



## tistou77

I tested the 1001, and it requires less voltage for the same stress test, it would seem, I will continue the tests

Otherwise, I have a problem with the bios profiles.
I saved my profiles on a USB stick, flashed the bios but I can not load saved profiles I have an error message

The profiles are valid for the same bios?

And someone has an idea for this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I want to know why with some configuration, the CPU frequency is shown correctly (as on the screen) and for me it is always indicated 3500
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested the 1001, and it requires less voltage for the same stress test, it would seem, I will continue the tests
> 
> Otherwise, I have a problem with the bios profiles.
> *I saved my profiles on a USB stick, flashed the bios but I can not load saved profiles I have an error message*
> 
> The profiles are valid for the same bios?
> 
> And someone has an idea for this?
> Thanks


yeah, that's a problem after flashing (with reason tho). Can't port bios configs between bios versions. I've been taking F2 screen dumps for 24/7 saves and adapting to the next bios update...


----------



## tistou77

Ok thanks for your feedback


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check with the Asus x99 thread about the sammy m.2 drives as your boot drive, I recall that there is a firmware issue.


Yeah and that's what I would use it for. Has anyone else been able to make it work? The Samsung m.2 is OEM with no warranty.

Your suggestion then I'd raid 0 over the 1tb 850? Curious, what exactly do I lose / gain going Raid 0 vs 1 1tb. I remember reading something about trim/etc. Also is there a way to put the old 840 pro in its own raid 0 and the new replacement drives in its own raid 0? This way I can seamlessly replace my old Windows drive.

EDIT :
Wait.. This makes no sense since was x58. Any suggestions on getting just 'some' of the data off that. How should I format the new one and optimize it for this board?


----------



## Xarp

The new Bios 1001 doesnt fix the Problem:/
Maybe ram Problems ??


----------



## Xarp

Now the qcode Switch Between f6/fb and ad...
I have no ideas


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> I have no ideas


How do you expect anyone else to have ideas when they cannot see your system? Take the time to type out a full parts lists or fill out your signature with rig info. Also state everything you have connected to the board. Maybe then someone will be kind enough to offer help.


----------



## vlps5122

hey raja do you know exactly what bios 1001 offers over previous bios like 0901 or 0802?


----------



## Xarp

I7 5960x
Rampage v x99
Rog raidr with Windows 8.1
Bequiet 850w
Corsair Vengeance Black 16GB DDR4 Kit 2800MHz CL16
Few hdds and 2 more ssds

Do you need more infos?
Thanks


----------



## zoson

Does 1001 solve the raid array corruption issue when upgrading BIOS?
Will it fix my hot-reboot problems where my machine will NEVER restart and always fails on code AF when attempting to do a hot-restart(This got worse with 901 bios than it was on 802 or original bios)?
Will it fix my cold boot problems where I have to press and hold memok button to get a proper boot with all my memory, otherwise boot fails on BD or B1, even with stock 2133MHz(Corsair LPX 1.2v 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 32GB 4x8GB sticks)?
Will it fix the CPU Fan 100% bug after using QFAN(original bios didn't have this problem, all subsequent have, so this is a regression)?
Will it fix the fact that the motherboard incorrectly sets PCIE Gen2 for Gen3 GPUs and you have to set Gen3 manually?
Will it move the Ram Eventual Voltage to the extreme tweaker menu where it SHOULD BE?
Will it make the motherboard stop forgetting boot order?
Will it make the motherboard stop changing boot order if you plug in a usb drive?

I could go on, but I don't have my full list of problems in front of me here at work.

This board has far too many issues for a product that cost more than $500. "Improved system compatibility" is hardly a changelog worthy of a board that cost so much, at they very least.

It's also not unreasonable to expect a $500 board to have an M.2 socket that works with every single type of M.2 drive available. Several other motherboards out there do support both SATA and PCIE drives in their M.2 slots. Including *most* of the less expensive z97 motherboards offered by ASUS. It's not a matter of understanding, it's a matter of expectation - the Rampage Extreme series has been synonymous with 'it does _everything_' That's why, for example, the Rampage 3 Extreme had an NEC USB3 controller instead of simply not having USB3 at all. Similarly, it had the Marvell SATA 6G controller. We can talk about how these controllers perform poorly, but that's not the point. It was CAPABLE. Nevermind the fact that many of us upgrade components in our PC and may have already had a SATA M.2 drive. This was not my case, but it's certainly not a lack of understanding the technology.

If anything, it's a lack of understanding by ASUS as to why people were purchasing this product. I mean really, how many of us are actually using the OC panel? Aside from the VERY SMALL minority of LN2 overclockers, nobody needs or even wants this thing as at the end of the day it's STILL better to do your overclocking in bios directly. Case in point is the fact that the OC Panel was not bundled previously - ASUS used to understand that only a few people who bought the board cared about pause mode or max bench scores. Please, instead of bundling a $100 attachment that nobody uses, give us support for any device like we _used to get_ with the Rampage Extreme series. Yet another product regression.

It's this large number of problems, along with the lack of feature support that's expected of a $500 board that makes the R5E such a giant disappointment.

Edit: Also, trying to pretend that there isn't a problem with the documentation about what m.2 support is on this and the other x99 boards is tone-deaf at best since so many people are asking the question. If people are asking, flat out, that means the documentation isn't clear enough or easy enough to find. That is ASUS's failure, not the users, and you guys would be best to do the right thing and take it from that angle instead of essentially calling your customers stupid.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does 1001 solve the raid array corruption issue when upgrading BIOS?
> Will it fix my hot-reboot problems where my machine will NEVER restart and always fails on code AF when attempting to do a hot-restart(This got worse with 901 bios than it was on 802 or original bios)?
> Will it fix my cold boot problems where I have to press and hold memok button to get a proper boot with all my memory, otherwise boot fails on BD or B1, even with stock 2133MHz(Corsair LPX 1.2v 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 32GB 4x8GB sticks)?
> Will it fix the CPU Fan 100% bug after using QFAN(original bios didn't have this problem, all subsequent have, so this is a regression)?
> Will it fix the fact that the motherboard incorrectly sets PCIE Gen2 for Gen3 GPUs and you have to set Gen3 manually?
> Will it move the Ram Eventual Voltage to the extreme tweaker menu where it SHOULD BE?
> Will it make the motherboard stop forgetting boot order?
> Will it make the motherboard stop changing boot order if you plug in a usb drive?
> 
> I could go on, but I don't have my full list of problems in front of me here at work.
> 
> This board has far too many issues for a product that cost more than $500. "Improved system compatibility" is hardly a changelog worthy of a board that cost so much, at they very least.
> 
> It's also not unreasonable to expect a $500 board to have an M.2 socket that works with every single type of M.2 drive available. Several other motherboards out there do support both SATA and PCIE drives in their M.2 slots. Including *most* of the less expensive z97 motherboards offered by ASUS. It's not a matter of understanding, it's a matter of expectation - the Rampage Extreme series has been synonymous with 'it does _everything_' That's why, for example, the Rampage 3 Extreme had an NEC USB3 controller instead of simply not having USB3 at all. Similarly, it had the Marvell SATA 6G controller. We can talk about how these controllers perform poorly, but that's not the point. It was CAPABLE. Nevermind the fact that many of us upgrade components in our PC and may have already had a SATA M.2 drive. This was not my case, but it's certainly not a lack of understanding the technology.
> 
> If anything, it's a lack of understanding by ASUS as to why people were purchasing this product. I mean really, how many of us are actually using the OC panel? Aside from the VERY SMALL minority of LN2 overclockers, nobody needs or even wants this thing as at the end of the day it's STILL better to do your overclocking in bios directly. Case in point is the fact that the OC Panel was not bundled previously - ASUS used to understand that only a few people who bought the board cared about pause mode or max bench scores. Please, instead of bundling a $100 attachment that nobody uses, give us support for any device like we _used to get_ with the Rampage Extreme series. Yet another product regression.
> 
> 
> 
> It's this large number of problems, along with the lack of feature support that's expected of a $500 board that makes the R5E such a giant disappointment.


Hello

If you are that unhappy return the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> Now the qcode Switch Between f6/fb and ad...
> I have no ideas


link for "how to add your rig to your sig" is in my sig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Does 1001 solve the raid array corruption issue when upgrading BIOS?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Will it fix my hot-reboot problems where my machine will NEVER restart and always fails on code AF when attempting to do a hot-restart(This got worse with 901 bios than it was on 802 or original bios)?
> Will it fix my cold boot problems where I have to press and hold memok button to get a proper boot with all my memory, otherwise boot fails on BD or B1, even with stock 2133MHz(Corsair LPX 1.2v 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 32GB 4x8GB sticks)?
> Will it fix the CPU Fan 100% bug after using QFAN(original bios didn't have this problem, all subsequent have, so this is a regression)?
> Will it fix the fact that the motherboard incorrectly sets PCIE Gen2 for Gen3 GPUs and you have to set Gen3 manually?
> Will it move the Ram Eventual Voltage to the extreme tweaker menu where it SHOULD BE?
> Will it make the motherboard stop forgetting boot order?
> Will it make the motherboard stop changing boot order if you plug in a usb drive?
> 
> I could go on, but I don't have my full list of problems in front of me here at work.
> 
> This board has far too many issues for a product that cost more than $500. "Improved system compatibility" is hardly a changelog worthy of a board that cost so much, at they very least.
> 
> It's also not unreasonable to expect a $500 board to have an M.2 socket that works with every single type of M.2 drive available. Several other motherboards out there do support both SATA and PCIE drives in their M.2 slots. Including *most* of the less expensive z97 motherboards offered by ASUS. It's not a matter of understanding, it's a matter of expectation - the Rampage Extreme series has been synonymous with 'it does _everything_' That's why, for example, the Rampage 3 Extreme had an NEC USB3 controller instead of simply not having USB3 at all. Similarly, it had the Marvell SATA 6G controller. We can talk about how these controllers perform poorly, but that's not the point. It was CAPABLE. Nevermind the fact that many of us upgrade components in our PC and may have already had a SATA M.2 drive. This was not my case, but it's certainly not a lack of understanding the technology.
> 
> If anything, it's a lack of understanding by ASUS as to why people were purchasing this product. I mean really, how many of us are actually using the OC panel? Aside from the VERY SMALL minority of LN2 overclockers, nobody needs or even wants this thing as at the end of the day it's STILL better to do your overclocking in bios directly. Case in point is the fact that the OC Panel was not bundled previously - ASUS used to understand that only a few people who bought the board cared about pause mode or max bench scores. Please, instead of bundling a $100 attachment that nobody uses, give us support for any device like we _used to get_ with the Rampage Extreme series. Yet another product regression.
> 
> It's this large number of problems, along with the lack of feature support that's expected of a $500 board that makes the R5E such a giant disappointment.
> 
> Edit: Also, trying to pretend that there isn't a problem with the documentation about what m.2 support is on this and the other x99 boards is tone-deaf at best since so many people are asking the question. If people are asking, flat out, that means the documentation isn't clear enough or easy enough to find. That is ASUS's failure, not the users, and you guys would be best to do the right thing and take it from that angle instead of essentially calling your customers stupid
> 
> 
> .


Whoa - you got some serious issues with that equipment... Thankfully, I haven't experienced any of what you list. And if I did, I'd get a different mobo.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you are that unhappy return the board.


Please assist me in doing so and I will. Newegg won't take the board back since it's past the return policy date due to me being an early adopter and buying preorder.

Way to give us a shining example of how helpful and supportive ASUS representatives are, though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Please assist me in doing so and I will. Newegg won't take the board back since it's past the return policy date due to me being an early adopter and buying preorder.
> 
> Way to give us a shining example of how helpful and supportive ASUS representatives are, though.


Hello

Like @Jpmboy I only replied what I would personally do if it was something I had purchased and was so unhappy. I can only suggest you sell it and purchase something that will be more user friendly for you.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Here in the UK you have a right to return an electronic item up to two years and get a full refund under EU law,


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Like @Jpmboy I only replied what I would personally do if it was something I had purchased and was so unhappy. I can only suggest you sell it and purchase something that will be more user friendly for you.


So you have no interest in supporting your products is what you're saying. I've been building PC's and overclocking for over 15 years now. It has nothing to do with user friendliness and everything to do with the fact that this board has a large number of problems. Ignoring the problems doesn't make them go away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> link for "how to add your rig to your sig" is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa - you got some serious issues with that equipment... Thankfully, I haven't experienced any of what you list. And if I did, I'd get a different mobo.


Several of these issues have been acknowledged by both praz and raja in this thread, and the memok workaround is straight from raja. Why do I have to push memok to get my ram to detect correctly? I have to open my case every time I have to start from cold boot. The ram does run at the rated speeds after the fact, but it's totally unacceptable to have to do this to get a machine simply started. Not only that, my kit is on the QVL. So there is flat out no excuse at all.

Want to reproduce the raid array corruption? Set up a raid array and flash your bios. Raid array will then be degraded and you'll have to use testdisk to rebuild it.
Want to reproduce the QFAN issue? Run QFAN in bios, after doing so you won't be able to set the CPU fan less than 100% while in QFAN mode.
Want to reproduce the PCIE issue? Set the slots to Auto, then boot and look in GPUz. (I've got two 980's)
Want to reproduce the boot order problem? Shut down your pc, plug a usb drive in, then turn your pc on. boot order will then be incorrect.
Want to reproduce the boot selection problem? Go to the boot selector and select a different boot device. Now your pc will have the wrong boot order instead of booting from that device one time like it's supposed to behave.

I've been avoiding the restart issues by simply not turning my pc off and restarting it as infrequently as possible. I assume this is all related to poor memory compatibility, so obviously if you have a different kit you could not have those problems. All the others I'm sure you can reproduce.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> So you have no interest in supporting your products is what you're saying. I've been building PC's and overclocking for over 15 years now. It has nothing to do with user friendliness and everything to do with the fact that this board has a large number of problems. Ignoring the problems doesn't make them go away.


Hello

You need to direct this to Raja. However he will most likely direct you to ASUS.com for support that is more one-on-one. The help it appears you need lies outside of what can be done at a forum level.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> So you have no interest in supporting your products is what you're saying. I've been building PC's and overclocking for over 15 years now. It has nothing to do with user friendliness and everything to do with the fact that this board has a large number of problems. Ignoring the problems doesn't make them go away.
> Several of these issues have been acknowledged by both praz and raja in this thread, and the memok workaround is straight from raja. Why do I have to push memok to get my ram to detect correctly? I have to open my case every time I have to start from cold boot. The ram does run at the rated speeds after the fact, but it's totally unacceptable to have to do this to get a machine simply started. Not only that, my kit is on the QVL. So there is flat out no excuse at all.
> 
> Want to reproduce the raid array corruption? Set up a raid array and flash your bios. Raid array will then be degraded and you'll have to use testdisk to rebuild it.
> Want to reproduce the QFAN issue? Run QFAN in bios, after doing so you won't be able to set the CPU fan less than 100% while in QFAN mode.
> Want to reproduce the PCIE issue? Set the slots to Auto, then boot and look in GPUz. (I've got two 980's)
> Want to reproduce the boot order problem? Shut down your pc, plug a usb drive in, then turn your pc on. boot order will then be incorrect.
> Want to reproduce the boot selection problem? Go to the boot selector and select a different boot device. Now your pc will have the wrong boot order instead of booting from that device one time like it's supposed to behave.
> 
> I've been avoiding the restart issues by simply not turning my pc off and restarting it as infrequently as possible. I assume this is all related to poor memory compatibility, so obviously if you have a different kit you could not have those problems. All the others I'm sure you can reproduce.


Well, after that many years experience, it's hard to understand how you got so deep into this kit in that condition. Anyway:
I suspect the ram settings need adjustment, or the ram kit is bad. did you test the kit with dos-based memtest? if yes and they are good: Add one notch VCCIO (both); with 32GB, add +10mV or more to vdimm A/B; do not load the XMP, enter all primary timings manually. BUt since you've been building PCs for 15 years, I'm sure you've done this already.
To your points in order:
I'm currently running a Raid array and have flashed bios several times since launch. Never had to rebuild - I am using the intel on-board controller. (also never experienced this issue with several raid 10's running here)
I'm using the QFAN settings with PWM fans - no issues. ??
So for the PCIE slots, I set all three for my 3 980s to Gen3 in bios (why use auto?). In gpuZ I see 16/8/8. and it's confirmed with a bandwidth test (below)
I have been pluggin and unplugging USBs and a digital picture frame all the time (in fact, the DPF so many times it's embarrassing - I hate the chimes!)







Never had a boot order issue, even after some stupidly bad OC resulting in very hard restarts.








I suspect you may be changing boot order rather than using boot override. ??? Otherwise, no idea how that is happening.

cheers bro, you'll see two situations here, either the gear is just broke, or it's pilot error. You just need to figure out which it is. No insult intended. x99 is pretty complicated.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, after that many years experience, it's hard to understand how you got so deep into this kit in that condition. Anyway:
> I suspect the ram settings need adjustment, or the ram kit is bad. did you test the kit with dos-based memtest? if yes and they are good: Add one notch VCCIO (both); with 32GB, add +10mV or more to vdimm A/B; do not load the XMP, enter all primary timings manually. BUt since you've been building PCs for 15 years, I'm sure you've done this already.
> To your points in order:
> I'm currently running a Raid array and have flashed bios several times since launch. Never had to rebuild - I am using the intel on-board controller. (also never experienced this issue with several raid 10's running here)
> I'm using the QFAN settings with PWM fans - no issues. ??
> So for the PCIE slots, I set all three for my 3 980s to Gen3 in bios (why use auto?). In gpuZ I see 16/8/8. and it's confirmed with a bandwidth test (below)
> I have been pluggin and unplugging USBs and a digital picture frame all the time (in fact, the DPF so many times it's embarrassing - I hate the chimes!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a boot order issue, even after some stupidly bad OC resulting in very hard restarts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you may be changing boot order rather than using boot override. ??? Otherwise, no idea how that is happening.
> 
> cheers bro, you'll see two situations here, either the gear is just broke, or it's pilot error. You just need to figure out which it is. No insult intended. x99 is pretty complicated.


Memory passes dos based memtest. I am running it at 1.35v instead of the 1.2v spec. All memory settings are set manually, not by XMP. The machine is perfectly stable *once it's booted* but the problem is getting it started and any time it reboots.

I have tested my memory kit in an X99-A (which is also made by asus) and it actually *works flawlessly* even using the XMP setting. Using my same 5930k. Which was really frustrating to find out because initially I thought the ram *had* to be bad.

I'm surprised by your raid experience. This problem was acknowledged when I brought it up the first time, it was Praz himself. Maybe it's limited to Raid 5 arrays.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4050_50#post_23068220

Did you do the QFAN tuning thing? That's what causes the bug. I have my pump plugged into CPU1/OPT and those headers both will only run at 100% unless I use AI Suite to slow them down once in windows.

Yes, setting the PCIE slots to Gen3 makes them behave correctly. And that's what I've done, but Auto should select whatever the highest is that's supported by your cards. Why use Auto? Because that was the default and both Raja and Praz have said numerous times to use the Auto settings for a LOT of things.

The boot order issue is two separate problems. One is if I plug in a usb stick/disk while the PC is off, but then get the PC started. What actually happens is the machine fails to boot entirely. I go into BIOS and see that in the hard drive order my raid array is now before my ssd, so the ssd can't even be selected in the boot order. Yes, change the drive order and make it selectable, and that's what I do... But why did I have to do this in the first place...? This leads to the second problem because in order to boot off a usb disk, I have to start my machine, try several times to get a hot-restart(which as I mentioned is problematic) and then use the boot override to boot off a separate drive. Normally you'd think this wouldn't be a problem, right?
The second is that if I use the boot override during post, it essentially sets whatever I select as the default. So if I reboot, it boots that drive again until I use the override to switch it again. Removing the drive while the pc is off leads back to problem 1. No, I'm not going into BIOS and changing the boot order, I'm pressing the F12.

Yeah, normally I would have sent the board back, but I was given the impression that these things would be fixed by comments from Praz and Raja regarding memory compatibility, etc.


----------



## KIENAST

Dear community,
This might be a stupid question but I am asking anyway..
There are two distincts EATX 12V power connector , a 8 pins and 4 pins .

Do I need to connect them both to the power supply ?

thanks
K


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KIENAST*
> 
> Dear community,
> This might be a stupid question but I am asking anyway..
> There are two distincts EATX 12V power connector , a 8 pins and 4 pins .
> 
> Do I need to connect them both to the power supply ?
> 
> thanks
> K


Yes, if you can. If you can only run an 8 pin, that would probably work too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KIENAST*
> 
> Dear community,
> This might be a stupid question but I am asking anyway..
> There are two distincts EATX 12V power connector , a 8 pins and 4 pins .
> 
> Do I need to connect them both to the power supply ?
> 
> thanks
> K


If you have a 5960X overclocked past 4.3GHz, I'd connect the 8 pin AND 4 pin. The 8 pin should be used at a minimum for any system config.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Memory passes dos based memtest. I am running it at 1.35v instead of the 1.2v spec. All memory settings are set manually, not by XMP. The machine is perfectly stable *once it's booted* but the problem is getting it started and any time it reboots.
> 
> I have tested my memory kit in an X99-A (which is also made by asus) and it actually *works flawlessly* even using the XMP setting. Using my same 5930k. Which was really frustrating to find out because initially I thought the ram *had* to be bad.
> 
> I'm surprised by your raid experience. This problem was acknowledged when I brought it up the first time, it was Praz himself. Maybe it's limited to Raid 5 arrays.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/4050_50#post_23068220
> 
> Did you do the QFAN tuning thing? That's what causes the bug. I have my pump plugged into CPU1/OPT and those headers both will only run at 100% unless I use AI Suite to slow them down once in windows.
> 
> Yes, setting the PCIE slots to Gen3 makes them behave correctly. And that's what I've done, but Auto should select whatever the highest is that's supported by your cards. Why use Auto? Because that was the default and both Raja and Praz have said numerous times to use the Auto settings for a LOT of things.
> 
> The boot order issue is two separate problems. One is if I plug in a usb stick/disk while the PC is off, but then get the PC started. What actually happens is the machine fails to boot entirely. I go into BIOS and see that in the hard drive order my raid array is now before my ssd, so the ssd can't even be selected in the boot order. Yes, change the drive order and make it selectable, and that's what I do... But why did I have to do this in the first place...? This leads to the second problem because in order to boot off a usb disk, I have to start my machine, try several times to get a hot-restart(which as I mentioned is problematic) and then use the boot override to boot off a separate drive. Normally you'd think this wouldn't be a problem, right?
> The second is that if I use the boot override during post, it essentially sets whatever I select as the default. So if I reboot, it boots that drive again until I use the override to switch it again. Removing the drive while the pc is off leads back to problem 1. No, I'm not going into BIOS and changing the boot order, I'm pressing the F12.
> 
> Yeah, normally I would have sent the board back, but I was given the impression that these things would be fixed by comments from Praz and Raja regarding memory compatibility, etc.


Zoson, I have seen your posts on here and other forums. You don't usually ask for help. You come in and make a blanket statement that something is not working and then disappear until you see another UEFI version at which point you make another post saying things are broken. Users get help if they approach a situation asking for help with something - aggressive posts usually are ignored. I offer my time on forums at my own discretion and often on my own time outside my other duties. I don't work in support, neither do the end-users that help out on their own time. There are more than enough posts one can reply to, so the ones where people appear overly frustrated or don't appear to want help end up being ignored.

I won't cover everything in a single post but leave this here for you to work with, then if you can test gradually and come back with the outcome in a non-aggressive manner I'm sure plenty of people will help you.

1) When updating UEFI versions, disconnect the RAID array. Make RAID backups that you can restore as well. Most users don't have issue but if you do workaround it with that.

2) 1001 applies some different rules for DRAM POST - all of which were available in the UEFI in previous builds - you haven't stated exactly what you have tried so I'd suggest you update to 1001. In some cases users that are not-adept at tweaking have had good results on 1001 so you may wish to try it. I don't recall helping you with memory issues at any point (you made reference to me telling you to use MemOK!).

I think what has happened here is that you've been reading posts and taking advice globally - while that works for some users, your case obviously needed individual help and you never formally asked for it or if you did, it was one of the more aggressive posts in a line of user inquiries.

One thing on Q-Fan Tuning. That feature is designed for fans not pumps - it works out their stop point and lowest speed. I would not recommend using it for pumps - the reason being that if the pump stops for long enough, it will likely freeze the system for obvious reasons. The CPU temp will end up high while the process completes. With fans this isn't generally an issue as the process isnt long enough to saturate a heatsink. With pumps I can see there being issues.

I will leave it at that for now- get that stuff working and sorted and then we can start looking at the rest slowly.

-Raja


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> I7 5960x
> Rampage v x99
> Rog raidr with Windows 8.1
> Bequiet 850w
> Corsair Vengeance Black 16GB DDR4 Kit 2800MHz CL16
> Few hdds and 2 more ssds
> 
> Do you need more infos?
> Thanks


try your ram at 2666, I was having problems booting my system at 2800, 2800 is a very unstable frequency...


----------



## Silent Scone

This array corruption issue seems erratic yet system specific for sure. People need to start logging what SSDs they are using and which firmware before anything gets done about it. So far people keep trying to blame the IRST or when flashing UEFI.

Deluxe owners have reported the same as well, yet I have 2 RAID0 arrays one of which is carried across from X79/C600 and flashed from release BIOS to 1004 on Samsung 840 Pros with no issues at all.

Not to give the *works on my machine* certificate of approval, but it most certainly does lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> I7 5960x
> Rampage v x99
> Rog raidr with Windows 8.1
> Bequiet 850w
> Corsair Vengeance Black 16GB DDR4 Kit 2800MHz CL16
> Few hdds and 2 more ssds
> 
> Do you need more infos?
> Thanks


Yes for help you will need to tell users a lot more than this. List all the settings you are changing in UEFI as well.


----------



## Xarp

At the moment i use the default uefi settings.
I tryed the xmp Profiles but they doesnt work Too.
I only Switch the boot Settings for the rog raidr
Csm default and other os


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarp*
> 
> At the moment i use the default uefi settings.
> I tryed the xmp Profiles but they doesnt work Too.
> I only Switch the boot Settings for the rog raidr
> Csm default and other os


So what is happening now - please try not to be so brief regarding info. Take your time, write our all the details in a single post so we dont have to piece it together.


----------



## Xarp

Ok i will try but my english is really bad - sorry for this!

Sometimes my PC freezes after the BIOS ( At the Windows Circle )
QCode is FB/F6.

This happend in different situations.

Restart / First start / PC works hours fine, restart -> freeze..

I get a new Mainboard for 3 weeks ago.

Memtest are ok.

I use at the moment the default settings in UEFI.
The XMP Profiles doesnt work / works only for a few hours, minutes, days.

When the PC starts, it works really nice, no Problems, no lags or freezes.

I get no Bluescreen or anything.

To fix the Problem i plugged off the pc from the PSU and wait for a few secounds.

Than i must use the safe boot to get into the BIOS , because sometimes the Qcode AD appears.

I switch the settings to deafault and change the boot settings.

Sometimes it helps, and the PC doenst freeze with these codes. But only for a indefinite time.

When it doesnt work windows starts the automatical repair, but it freezes again.

I hope anyone can read these words xD


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think RMA of the board will help - this is a settings problem or a parts issue.

Disable FAST BOOT and see if that helps.

People can read your posts - they are just brief and don't tell much. The one above is better.


----------



## Xarp

Now it frezze with ad and automatical repair.
Default uefi settings- only disable csm and fastboot


----------



## [email protected]

Use UEFI 1001 and start again - reinstall the OS with default settings and see if that helps. If not I suggest you contact local ASUS support so that there is no language issue trying to explain everything.


----------



## Xarp

Now i unplugged all sata and the pc starts 3 Times Without issues


----------



## [email protected]

Then you need to check which SATA drive is causing a problem.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you have a 5960X overclocked past 4.3GHz, I'd connect the 8 pin AND 4 pin. The 8 pin should be used at a minimum for any system config.


What about a 5930k @ 4.5 1.285v

ive only ever used a single 8pin and it "seems" fine

when i redo my loop hoping to push it abit more up to 1.35v


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> What about a 5930k @ 4.5 1.285v
> 
> ive only ever used a single 8pin and it "seems" fine
> 
> when i redo my loop hoping to push it abit more up to 1.35v


5930K should be fine on an 8 pin. The 8 pin connector is rated at 36 amps, which equates to 420W. More than enough headroom for the 5930K.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 5930K should be fine on an 8 pin. The 8 pin connector is rated at 36 amps, which equates to 420W. More than enough headroom for the 5930K.


Newbie question:when i look at my psu(corsair ax 1500i) i see it has only 2x4pin for my 5960x .but i see 1 more 4pin on the r5e , which cable should i connect there?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Newbie question:when i look at my psu(corsair ax 1500i) i see it has only 2x4pin for my 5960x .but i see 1 more 4pin on the r5e , which cable should i connect there?


Check your PSU manual and everything about this should be readily apparent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Newbie question:when i look at my psu(corsair ax 1500i) i see it has only 2x4pin for my 5960x .but i see 1 more 4pin on the r5e , which cable should i connect there?


Nice PSU!








The 1500i has two 2x4pin EPS connectors. either 4pin side of a 2x4 connector can go in the 4-pin eps socket on the MB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> try your ram at 2666, I was having problems booting my system at 2800, 2800 is a very unstable frequency...


so, 2800 will be 127-somethng bclk on 125 strap... right? it's not that it is an unstable frequency. Just tunes-up a bit different.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1500i has two 2x4pin EPS connectors. either 4pin side of a 2x4 connector can go in the 4-pin eps socket on the MB.
> so, 2800 will be 127-somethng bclk on 125 strap... right? it's not that it is an unstable frequency. Just tunes-up a bit different.


I hate how they did 2800 like that, they should have just used 2750 as the frequency. I hate moving bclk even 1 away.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 5930K should be fine on an 8 pin. The 8 pin connector is rated at 36 amps, which equates to 420W. More than enough headroom for the 5930K.


Hey Raja,

Am I alright w/a single 8 pin on a 5820K @ 4.5 GHz 1.31v? Also so glad you guys built in the bios switcher on the motherboard. For some reason this thing bricked when I was testing OC settings, couldn't recover it even using the external usb bios flashback. Fortunately I was able to swap over w/the bios switcher and recover


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> Am I alright w/a single 8 pin on a 5820K @ 4.5 GHz 1.31v? Also so glad you guys built in the bios switcher on the motherboard. For some reason this thing bricked when I was testing OC settings, couldn't recover it even using the external usb bios flashback. Fortunately I was able to swap over w/the bios switcher and recover


Before this turns into stream of questions like, "if my wife is using the 1800W hairdryer, the deep fat fryer is busy with some maris piper thick cut chips, and my son is using the air compressor for blowing up his new doll while my 5820K is clocked to 4.5GHz with 1.40V - am I okay with just the 8 pin?" , I'll try an make this a bit more certain









Unless you are running Ln2 at 1.70V+ over 6GHz on these lesser CPUs, the 8 pin is fine.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Before this turns into stream of questions like, "if my wife is using the 1800W hairdryer, the deep fat fryer is busy with some maris piper thick cut chips, and my son is using the air compressor for blowing up his new doll while my 5820K is clocked to 4.5GHz with 1.40V - am I okay with just the 8 pin?" , I'll try an make this a bit more certain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are running Ln2 at 1.70V+ over 6GHz on these lesser CPUs, the 8 pin is fine.


Close but the doll is mine.


----------



## [email protected]

LOL. I like honest people


----------



## The REX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> The REX - I have first mobo with two biosed dead after flash. Both died after copy 1 to 2 (code 00 zero zero).
> Now "new mobo" bios 2 is dead too from begining. Its crApSUS.
> I send ticket to asus RMA but they don't tell me anything about that.


So sad to hear that u have been so unlucky.
To my big supprise my "dead bios 2 chip" has suddenly become alive








After trying to flash it several times, today i tried force bios 2 to boot for the ort and forty time... and sucsess it booted








Flashed chip2 to bios 1001 and its still going strong.


----------



## Vindicare

The fan programming in AI Suite, is it uploaded into the board somehow or Ai needs to be allways running?


----------



## kamyk155

The REX - I flash my mobo to newest bios but this time I don't use USB method.
This time I enter bios and use build in flasher - just show place of new bios on HDD and it was nice and easy flashing.
I don't touch bios2 but I talk with asus - if I need bios 2 i can send them chip to check and if the chip is good they will flash it for me and send it back. For now my system is stable with 1001 but to be sure I give some more voltages.
I even disable integrated soundcard and use my old X-Fi Titanium - now I can hear a lot more sounds in games than before.
I am still waiting for backplates to my water blocks on GTX980 and then I will try to flash bios2 with 1001.
For now - I do not touch anything more.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1500i has two 2x4pin EPS connectors. either 4pin side of a 2x4 connector can go in the 4-pin eps socket on the MB.
> so, 2800 will be 127-somethng bclk on 125 strap... right? it's not that it is an unstable frequency. Just tunes-up a bit different.


nah, you can still use a 100 strap and just change ram frequencie, since the strap changes a lot of different other components, for somebody with not much experience, should stay around 100, not 125,
also 2800 frequencies are known for not being super stable for some reason, anyway you get it, by changing the strap or just the multiplier.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey Raja, do I need to do anything special with my new board to get the 2 Samsung Pro 840s in Raid 0 up and running?


----------



## [email protected]

No should be fine. Might want to check for update firmware for those drives before you embark on the array..


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No should be fine. Might want to check for update firmware for those drives before you embark on the array..


How do I go about doing that I held off until tomorrow when I have the full day and can write here if I have issues.

Do I just connect them to this laptop I am using to check it? Also, any suggestions on how to raid 0 my 2 old drives and then raid 0 the two new drives in the firmware / a guide to send me to.

I am over thinking it but I just want to be able to transfer my data from the old SSD to the new ones.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> nah, you can still use a 100 strap and just change ram frequencie, since the *strap changes a lot of different other components*, for somebody with not much experience, should stay around 100, not 125,
> also 2800 frequencies are known for not being super stable for some reason, anyway you get it, by changing the strap or just the multiplier.


You are confusing strap and bclk (not to mention DMI/PEG which is bclk/strap, which is what is the other component issue). Strap 125 is routine and does not change the DMI/PEG at all (still is 100) until you change bclk off 125.
On 125 strap, 2800 is not an available option on the drop down menu for ram freq. set 2750 and increase bclk to 127.3 = 2800.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Um, so what is disabled when i use an M.2 SSD in the native slot?

i know the pci slot 3 that's only Gen 2 gets disabled, but does any usb ports get disabled as well?


----------



## The REX

I have one question ...
Which is the best sound solution, onboard or Xonar Phoebus ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Is 2800mhz DDR4 Easy to achieve with most 5960x? Looking at the Corsair Dom Plat kits and the 2800 is only like 60 dollars more than the 2666. I just don't want to pay for the 2800 if it's gonna be like my 4930K and 2400mhz memory, that was a major pain to get it stable.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is 2800mhz DDR4 Easy to achieve with most 5960x? Looking at the Corsair Dom Plat kits and the 2800 is only like 60 dollars more than the 2666. I just don't want to pay for the 2800 if it's gonna be like my 4930K and 2400mhz memory, that was a major pain to get it stable.


I would say yes on that and if you're lucky you might even hit higher speeds on that kit.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is 2800mhz DDR4 Easy to achieve with most 5960x? Looking at the Corsair Dom Plat kits and the 2800 is only like 60 dollars more than the 2666. I just don't want to pay for the 2800 if it's gonna be like my 4930K and 2400mhz memory, that was a major pain to get it stable.


I would say the vast majority of 5960xs can do 2800. 2800 usually requires 127 bclk on the 125 strap though, so I find it too messy. I'd prefer 2666 or the jump to 3000. The majority of 2666 kits probably can overclock to 2800 without a problem anyway.


----------



## vlps5122

ive used 3 5960x's/ the 1st 2 could only overclock to 4.4 but could run 3000 cl15 memory. the third one can overclock to 4.5 ghz but can only run 2666 cl13 mem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is 2800mhz DDR4 Easy to achieve with most 5960x? Looking at the Corsair Dom Plat kits and the 2800 is only like 60 dollars more than the 2666. I just don't want to pay for the 2800 if it's gonna be like my 4930K and 2400mhz memory, that was a major pain to get it stable.


get the 2800s.. and if you want to save a few bucks, get the 2800c16LPX 4x4 kit. 3200 on strap 100 will be <<1.4V at the same Cas. Hope for a good IMC!!


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You are confusing strap and bclk (not to mention DMI/PEG which is bclk/strap, which is what is the other component issue). Strap 125 is routine and does not change the DMI/PEG at all (still is 100) until you change bclk off 125.
> On 125 strap, 2800 is not an available option on the drop down menu for ram freq. set 2750 and increase bclk to 127.3 = 2800.


well, I have strap at 100 and the bclk to 100. (sorry just swap from AMD plataform, so learning all the new terms








I prefer staying close to 100, find it more stable than increasing it.

And as you can see 2800 is available.


----------



## Silent Scone

2800 on 100 strap is doable with a bit of work, it's just far more stable at the moment on 125 strap.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2800 on 100 strap is doable with a bit of work, it's just far more stable at the moment on 125 strap.


yeah I can do it, it was stable, only when my pc when on sleep mode and when coming back a error occured wich was simply restarting the computer and it was all good, but today the same thing happend again with the memory at 2666mhz... so I should look somewhere else! i thing the post was Bf or something like that? can't remember..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> well, I have strap at 100 and the bclk to 100. (sorry just swap from AMD plataform, so learning all the new terms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer staying close to 100, find it more stable than increasing it.
> 
> And as you can see 2800 is available.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yup, I know. But, 2800 is not an "unstable ram frequency", it's a weak memory ratio (divider) compared to others on 100. 3200 is probably the strongest OC on 100 on a per MHz basis. Try 2800 with 125 strap and bclk @127.3. Works much easier than on 100. x99 handles DMI/PEG 102 no problem. Remember, strap does not alter the DMI/PEG.. or bus clocks (AMD). 125 strap and 125 bclk is the same as 100 strap 100 bclk in that regard. Same for strap 166.

based on your post above, I'm betting the 2800 you're running is not actually stable - try a few laps with HCI memtest.








..but I've been known to loose a few bets.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup, I know. But, 2800 is not an "unstable ram frequency", it's a weak memory ratio (divider) compared to others on 100. 3200 is probably the strongest OC on 100 on a per MHz basis. Try 2800 with 125 strap and bclk @127.3. Works much easier than on 100. x99 handles DMI/PEG 102 no problem. Remember, strap does not alter the DMI/PEG.. or bus clocks (AMD). 125 strap and 125 bclk is the same as 100 strap 100 bclk in that regard. Same for strap 166.
> 
> based on your post above, I'm betting the 2800 you're running is not actually stable - try a few laps with HCI memtest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but I've been known to loose a few bets.


you just blew my mind haha everything is so much clearer now!
with my fx8350 I only had to care about multiplier and cpu bus... haha
thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Um, so what is disabled when i use an M.2 SSD in the native slot?
> 
> i know the pci slot 3 that's only Gen 2 gets disabled, but does any usb ports get disabled as well?


Hello

The M.2 slot uses PCIe lanes form the CPU. The PCIe 2.0 slots are tied to the PCH so if M.2 is used or not is irrelevant for those slots. PCIe X8_4 shares bandwidth with the M.2 slot. If one or the other is disabled is dependent on what is installed in those slots and how the end user has configured the UEFI for those slots. This info can also be found in the motherboard's manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> you just blew my mind haha everything is so much clearer now!
> with my fx8350 I only had to care about multiplier and cpu bus... haha
> thanks!


yeah man, don't carry AMD biases to your haswell !


----------



## KIENAST

Hello everyone,
I have been scratching my head on to this all day so I am now posting my question..
I have a 5960x and an asus rampage 5 extreme.
I went into the bios and change the overcloking settings so I could theoratically reach 4.2 GHZ .

But when I am having a look at cpuz , the cloking does not gow (and never go) above 3GHZ .

See below the extracts from cpuz and Asus Suite 3 . Suite clearly shows the frequency being 100*42 = 4200Mhz ...

Am I doign something wrong or Am I missing somehting here ?

thanks
K





pLUS 3DMARK showing a maximum turbo core clock of 1200Mhz only .....

What is going on here ? can someone help me ?

thanks


----------



## KIENAST

Ok , thanks a lot all ..
Rgds
David


----------



## KIENAST

ok guys , next question now .

The boot process of my PC is very long . I have a GSKILL Phoenix 480Go that I am using for windows7 64 bits.
The first BIOS screen stay for like 30 seconds , then the GSKills initialize , then back to the Bios screnn and then Windows starts to boot .

The overall process takes one good minute .....

Has someone an explanation for this ?

thanks


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Zoson, I have seen your posts on here and other forums. You don't usually ask for help. You come in and make a blanket statement that something is not working and then disappear until you see another UEFI version at which point you make another post saying things are broken. Users get help if they approach a situation asking for help with something - aggressive posts usually are ignored. I offer my time on forums at my own discretion and often on my own time outside my other duties. I don't work in support, neither do the end-users that help out on their own time. There are more than enough posts one can reply to, so the ones where people appear overly frustrated or don't appear to want help end up being ignored.
> 
> I won't cover everything in a single post but leave this here for you to work with, then if you can test gradually and come back with the outcome in a non-aggressive manner I'm sure plenty of people will help you.
> 
> 1) When updating UEFI versions, disconnect the RAID array. Make RAID backups that you can restore as well. Most users don't have issue but if you do workaround it with that.
> 
> 2) 1001 applies some different rules for DRAM POST - all of which were available in the UEFI in previous builds - you haven't stated exactly what you have tried so I'd suggest you update to 1001. In some cases users that are not-adept at tweaking have had good results on 1001 so you may wish to try it. I don't recall helping you with memory issues at any point (you made reference to me telling you to use MemOK!).
> 
> I think what has happened here is that you've been reading posts and taking advice globally - while that works for some users, your case obviously needed individual help and you never formally asked for it or if you did, it was one of the more aggressive posts in a line of user inquiries.
> 
> One thing on Q-Fan Tuning. That feature is designed for fans not pumps - it works out their stop point and lowest speed. I would not recommend using it for pumps - the reason being that if the pump stops for long enough, it will likely freeze the system for obvious reasons. The CPU temp will end up high while the process completes. With fans this isn't generally an issue as the process isnt long enough to saturate a heatsink. With pumps I can see there being issues.
> 
> I will leave it at that for now- get that stuff working and sorted and then we can start looking at the rest slowly.
> 
> -Raja


I'm not going to apologize for reporting bugs to you. Which is exactly what I was doing.

1. This is a severe product regression over even the rampage 3 and 4 series. opening a computer and disconnecting your disks shouldn't be required for a bios update.
2. You recommended using MemOK! as a workaround to another person using the same exact kit having the same exact problem. Advice is not being taken globally.
3. QFan tuning worked perfectly with my pump on the original bios. I reported the change when it happened, also noting that at the time Ai Tuner was able to tune using software *just fine* and that's the workaround I'm using. And of course I set speeds that don't stop the pump. Again, a product regression.

In any case, here's what I'm running. You'll note the cpu freq is 3500 and memory freq is 2133... That's because of the aforementioned restart bug where my machine simply won't hot restart and I have to get it to detect an OC failure to get it to start up at all.
X-Tweaker:








DRAM Timing control: I really want to know why a voltage control is in a 'timing' control section. It makes no sense.




Digi+:


Tweaker's Paradise:


CPU Power Management:


Again, this isn't an issue with the stability of my overclock. I've run it for several weeks without restart with no problems. Often playing a game while encoding x264 in real time. And the only reason why I do end up restarting is typically for windows updates. The problems are with restarts and cold boots.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KIENAST*
> 
> ok guys , next question now .
> 
> The boot process of my PC is very long . I have a GSKILL Phoenix 480Go that I am using for windows7 64 bits.
> The first BIOS screen stay for like 30 seconds , then the GSKills initialize , then back to the Bios screnn and then Windows starts to boot .
> 
> The overall process takes one good minute .....
> 
> Has someone an explanation for this ?
> 
> thanks


Hello

Can you please list all devices you have connected? Also what is the Q-Code displaying during the pause?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I'm not going to apologize for reporting bugs to you. Which is exactly what I was doing.
> 
> 1. This is a severe product regression over even the rampage 3 and 4 series. opening a computer and disconnecting your disks shouldn't be required for a bios update.
> 2. You recommended using MemOK! as a workaround to another person using the same exact kit having the same exact problem. Advice is not being taken globally.
> 3. QFan tuning worked perfectly with my pump on the original bios. I reported the change when it happened, also noting that at the time Ai Tuner was able to tune using software *just fine* and that's the workaround I'm using. And of course I set speeds that don't stop the pump. Again, a product regression.
> 
> In any case, here's what I'm running. You'll note the cpu freq is 3500 and memory freq is 2133... That's because of the aforementioned restart bug where my machine simply won't hot restart and I have to get it to detect an OC failure to get it to start up at all.


I did not ask for an apology. These are not bugs as much as you not being able to get the system stable.

1. It is needed on this platform for some people - probably those that can't get their system stable.

2. Exactly my point. I did not recommend it to you

3. No regression - just better tuned for detection of fans. It isn't called Q_PUMP. It's called Q_FAN.

4. If you don't like where the eventual DRAM voltage is, save it to your my favorites page and access it from there.

5. Too many settings that don't even require adjustment changed there by you. Flash to 1001, and don't change anything just for the sake of it. Passing POST training is what allows the system to be stable in the OS - the POST training processes need lots of tuning on some CPUs and memory kits. For people that don't know what they are doing 1001 maybe better than working on earlier builds. Attempt fast BOOT and attempt cold FAST BOOT can also help with some CPUs that have issues with consitent memory training - though that can usually be dialled out with system agent voltage in most cases (which takes time). Cache OC for some CPus can also cause issues at POST - again, one needs to tune for POST more than for outright OS stability on this platform. I suspect that is the sticking point for you - not understanding how complex the POST routines are and not asking for help when you should have.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I did not ask for an apology. These are not bugs as much as you not being able to get the system stable.
> 
> 1. It is needed on this platform for some people - probably those that can't get their system stable.
> 
> 2. Exactly my point. I did not recommend it to you
> 
> 3. No regression - just better tuned for detection of fans. It isn't called Q_PUMP. It's called Q_FAN.
> 
> 4. If you don't like where the eventual DRAM voltage is, save it to your my favorites page and access it from there.
> 
> 5. Too many settings that don't even require adjustment changed there by you. Flash to 1001, and don't change anything just for the sake of it. Passing POST training is what allows the system to be stable in the OS - the POST training processes need lots of tuning on some CPUs and memory kits. For people that don't know what they are doing 1001 maybe better than working on earlier builds. Attempt fast BOOT and attempt cold FAST BOOT can also help with some CPUs that have issues with consitent memory training - though that can usually be dialled out with system agent voltage in most cases (which takes time).


1. Again, it has nothing to do with platform stability. Even at stock settings it does this, EVERYTHING on Auto.
2. Same post problems, same memory kit, AND it works.
3. The pump is PWM, so yeah, you really have no argument here. Finding the lower bound where it *does* stop doesn't have anything to do with the fact that the minimum duty cycle can't be set below 100%.
4. which is what I've done.
5. Almost everything is default, and many things that *are* changed are just set to what the stated default is manually. And really you can stop with the insults. I fully understand state latching and dram. I taped out my first ddr2 memory controller in 2003.

Nice edit. I'll increase SA voltage more and set those two options.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Does 1001 solve the raid array corruption issue when upgrading BIOS?
> 
> Will it fix my hot-reboot problems where my machine will NEVER restart and always fails on code AF when attempting to do a hot-restart(This got worse with 901 bios than it was on 802 or original bios)? - *Your system isn't stable*
> 
> Will it fix my cold boot problems where I have to press and hold memok button to get a proper boot with all my memory, otherwise boot fails on BD or B1, even with stock 2133MHz(Corsair LPX 1.2v 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 32GB 4x8GB sticks)? *Your memory isn't stable, probably System Agent voltage related, this needs dialling in for all CPUs on all manner of boards, it's not specific to this board. If you can't pass POST with memory at stock SPD you might want to check the kit for problems
> *
> 
> Will it fix the fact that the motherboard incorrectly sets PCIE Gen2 for Gen3 GPUs and you have to set Gen3 manually? - *Not really much of a problem but wouldn't go unwanted*
> 
> Will it move the Ram Eventual Voltage to the extreme tweaker menu where it SHOULD BE? *Ok now you're just being pedantic from here on.*


Going from this, it really just sounds like you're frustrated with your boot issues specifically. The board is flagging these Q-Codes to help YOU overclock your system. You keep saying default yet you're obviously overclocking the memory. If you would prefer the board did not have a Q-Code display I suggest you go else where as most of us much prefer to know why our system isn't posting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 1. Again, it has nothing to do with platform stability. Even at stock settings it does this, EVERYTHING on Auto.
> 2. Same post problems, same memory kit, AND it works.
> 3. The pump is PWM, so yeah, you really have no argument here. Finding the lower bound where it *does* stop doesn't have anything to do with the fact that the minimum duty cycle can't be set below 100%.
> 4. which is what I've done.
> 5. Almost everything is default, and many things that *are* changed are just set to what the stated default is manually. And really you can stop with the insults. I fully understand state latching and dram. I taped out my first ddr2 memory controller in 2003.
> 
> Nice edit. I'll increase SA voltage more and set those two options.


1. Contact ASUS support and log this with them.

2. But you were not stable fully - you needed help with your issue and you never asked for it.

3. Q-FAn will freeze with that pump as the CPU temp will rise as the process runs when it as at its stop point - the routine does not know fan from pump. Don't use it for your pumps PWM or DC.

4. Good man.

5. Some CPUs with weaker memory controllers struggle to pass POST training consistently - that is why some samples need more tuning than others. Multiple possibilities - sensitivity to line impedance drift with temp, variations in voltage swing causing misalignment between DQ and DQS lines (MRC failures for multiple channels). Things have moved a long way since DDR2 on the DRAM training side - back then static skew table offsets needed to be provided, now this is all done on-the-fly, including DQS centering and reference voltage adjustment.

-Raja

EdIt: Will add some info for you on the attempt FAST BOOT settings - enabling prevents retraining on warm or cold restarts and will load previous training values from NVRAM. Needless to say when first enabled, the system will retrain one last time - if that training isn't stable, then it won't help, May need to toggle the setting a few times to get a "good training" pass to store.

Depending upon where the issue with passing training lies - enabling these settings can help or make things worse. usually best to tune system agent voltage and fall back on those two only if you have to. Warm restart features short Zout training to try and counter drift due to thermal variation - as someone who has dealt with memory controllers you will probably understand the pros and cons of turning that off.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1. Contact ASUS support and log this with them.
> 
> 2. But you were not stable fully - you needed help with your issue and you never asked for it.
> 
> 3. Q-FAn will freeze with that pump as the CPU temp will rise as the process runs when it as at its stop point - the routine does not know fan from pump. Don't use it for your pumps PWM or DC.
> 
> 4. Good man.
> 
> 5. Some CPUs with weaker memory controllers struggle to pass POST training consistently - that is why some samples need more tuning than others. Multiple possibilities - sensitivity to line impedance drift with temp, variations in voltage swing causing misalignment between DQ and DQS lines (MRC failures for multiple channels). Things have moved a long way since DDR2 on the DRAM training side - back then static skew table offsets needed to be provided, now this is all done on-the-fly, including DQS centering and reference voltage adjustment.
> 
> -Raja


1. So you think this is a problem with my board?
2. This doesn't make sense if you think there's a problem with my board.
3. I'm going to update to 1001 and try this. Since I have an MCP35x2 I can run one pump disconnected from PWM to keep it running and that shouldn't be an issue. I'm going to try this.
4. fully aware that these things are done dynamically now during post. but again, occurs at stock, and this cpu and memory kit works totally fine, no post issues, no reboot issues, in an X99-A. I don't have a scope with a high enough resolution to see what the problem actually is.

Really, again, my biggest gripe is that this board doesn't live up to the expectations set by the R3E. I love my R3E and my R4G... This board makes me want to defenestrate my computer. I also feel like you've forgotten that I _needed_ 0003 bios on my R3E so that tRL was exposed so I could correctly tune my ram. YOU supplied me with that bios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 1. So you think this is a problem with my board?
> 2. This doesn't make sense if you think there's a problem with my board.
> 3. I'm going to update to 1001 and try this. Since I have an MCP35x2 I can run one pump disconnected from PWM to keep it running and that shouldn't be an issue. I'm going to try this.
> 4. fully aware that these things are done dynamically now during post. but again, occurs at stock, and this cpu and memory kit works totally fine, no post issues, no reboot issues, in an X99-A. I don't have a scope with a high enough resolution to see what the problem actually is.
> 
> Really, again, my biggest gripe is that this board doesn't live up to the expectations set by the R3E. I love my R3E and my R4G... This board makes me want to defenestrate my computer. I also feel like you've forgotten that I _needed_ 0003 bios on my R3E so that tRL was exposed so I could correctly tune my ram. YOU supplied me with that bios.


1. No - just log a support ticket citing your issue so they can kick it up the chain.

3. Or use FAn Xpert as you are now.

4. The X99-A has a different trace impedance and uses different DRAM timings - you can try toggling to Rampage Tweak mode 1. I use the Corsair LPX kit on my R5E here and have no issue.

5. Don't recall that now - I do recall eVGA rolling that setting out on the Classified boards which is where users became familiar with it. I know I had to ask HQ to do it for one of our boards, but I don't keep track of everything from that far back.


----------



## dansi

What is this new "power phase response" in 1001 bios?

It does what?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I would say yes on that and if you're lucky you might even hit higher speeds on that kit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would say the vast majority of 5960xs can do 2800. 2800 usually requires 127 bclk on the 125 strap though, so I find it too messy. I'd prefer 2666 or the jump to 3000. The majority of 2666 kits probably can overclock to 2800 without a problem anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get the 2800s.. and if you want to save a few bucks, get the 2800c16LPX 4x4 kit. 3200 on strap 100 will be <<1.4V at the same Cas. Hope for a good IMC!!


Well. right now the 2800 is only 20 USD more than the 2666, might just go with that one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I'm not going to apologize for reporting bugs to you. Which is exactly what I was doing.
> 
> 1. This is a severe product regression over even the rampage 3 and 4 series. opening a computer and disconnecting your disks shouldn't be required for a bios update.
> 2. You recommended using MemOK! as a workaround to another person using the same exact kit having the same exact problem. Advice is not being taken globally.
> 3. QFan tuning worked perfectly with my pump on the original bios. I reported the change when it happened, also noting that at the time Ai Tuner was able to tune using software *just fine* and that's the workaround I'm using. And of course I set speeds that don't stop the pump. Again, a product regression.
> 
> In any case, here's what I'm running. You'll note the cpu freq is 3500 and memory freq is 2133... That's because of the aforementioned restart bug where my machine simply won't hot restart and I have to get it to detect an OC failure to get it to start up at all.
> X-Tweaker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM Timing control: I really want to know why a voltage control is in a 'timing' control section. It makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digi+:
> 
> 
> Tweaker's Paradise:
> 
> 
> CPU Power Management:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this isn't an issue with the stability of my overclock. I've run it for several weeks without restart with no problems. Often playing a game while encoding x264 in real time. And the only reason why I do end up restarting is typically for windows updates. The problems are with restarts and cold boots.


Whoa -
okay - it's pretty easy to see why you are having so much trouble. bios settings are completely borked (don't take offense)

best to clrcmos and start over...and:
strap - 100
PLL selection - auto (ytou don't need "LC")
cpu 44x
Min cache ratio - auto, max 40
Xtreme tweak - enabled
vcore: adaptive: offset 5mV, additional turbo 1.295 total = 1.3V (will load to 1.3V. lower additional turbo to lower overall vcore. you have this backwards)
Vcache - fixed and set to 1.3v for now - lower once you get close to stable.
VSA offset - 0.100
input voltage 1.9000V
VCCIO - auto
cpu spread spectrum - disabled
Dram timings: all back to auto after command rate. set nothing else but primaries and command rate)
LLC 6 or 7 at the most
VRM switching - auto
Power phase - auto (WTH did you go ultra???)
dram current - 130% on both channels
VR Fault - disable (this is critical)
VR efficiency - high performance.

before tearing down your rig, try to set bios correctly.

as an example, you total adaptive vcore is 0.265V


----------



## icetray9000

Hello everyone. I have a few questions I hope you could help me out with. I am running my rampage v extreme with an i7-5820k processor and 2 gtx 780 lightnings in the pci express slots. I believe my graphics cards are currently running at 16x for top 1st slot and 8x for the 2nd graphics card in the 5th slot.

Can I add a PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD that will run at full speed? Will my graphics cards still run at 16x and 8x?
Would it be possible to add a pci express sound card on top of the 2 graphics cards, and m.2 ssd? would the pci express speeds be affected in this config if it were possible?

I am also running 4 x 4gb (16gb total) g.skill ddr4 2400mhz memory. Can I add another 4 x 4gb kit (same as currently installed) for a total of 32gb ram and have the system run optimally? I have my 5820k overclocked stable at 4.5ghz 2400mhz on the ram. Will the 8 dimms / additional ram affect my cpu overclock?

Thank you to all for any help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icetray9000*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have a few questions I hope you could help me out with. I am running my rampage v extreme with an i7-5820k processor and 2 gtx 780 lightnings in the pci express slots. I believe my graphics cards are currently running at 16x for top 1st slot and 8x for the 2nd graphics card in the 5th slot.
> 
> Can I add a PCIe 2.0 x4 M.2 SSD that will run at full speed? Will my graphics cards still run at 16x and 8x?
> Would it be possible to add a pci express sound card on top of the 2 graphics cards, and m.2 ssd? would the pci express speeds be affected in this config if it were possible?
> 
> I am also running 4 x 4gb (16gb total) g.skill ddr4 2400mhz memory. Can I add another 4 x 4gb kit (same as currently installed) for a total of 32gb ram and have the system run optimally? I have my 5820k overclocked stable at 4.5ghz 2400mhz on the ram. Will the 8 dimms / additional ram affect my cpu overclock?
> 
> Thank you to all for any help.


Hello

Per the motherboard's manual PCIE_X16_1 and PCIE_16_X8_3 should be used for 2 card SLI. The M.2 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIE_X8_4 slot. However, this slot is disabled when using a 28 lane CPU so using a M.2 drive will have no effect on the use of the available PCIe slots with your configuration. As for as combing separate kits of memory have a look at the post linked below.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## dpoverlord

*Question3* When I had my x58ud5a-rev 2 I saw that tweaktown and other sites had custom bios / reccomendatons on drivers. With ASus should I only use the drivers on the website? I know with Gigabyte they do not update their Windows/Driver pages often.
Quote:


> I am curious if I should look for other updates, for example on the Asus site they list:
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.20 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> File Size 3.15 MBytes update 2014/10/28


Should I check with Intel to see if they have a more up to date or should use ONLY what Asus lists.

Thanks for the silly queston


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *Question3* When I had my x58ud5a-rev 2 I saw that tweaktown and other sites had custom bios / reccomendatons on drivers. With ASus should I only use the drivers on the website? I know with Gigabyte they do not update their Windows/Driver pages often.
> 
> I am curious if I should look for other updates, for example on the Asus site they list:
> Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.20 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> File Size 3.15 MBytes update 2014/10/28


Should I check with Intel to see if they have a more up to date or should use ONLY what Asus lists.

Thanks for the silly queston [/quote]

Hello

The drivers available from ASUS.com go through compliance testing for unknown issues and are only posted for download once this testing has passed. I normally recommend that users that are not well versed in overclocking and/or troubleshooting stick with the drivers that are posted by ASUS.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Should I check with Intel to see if they have a more up to date or should use ONLY what Asus lists.
> 
> Thanks for the silly queston


Hello

The drivers available from ASUS.com go through compliance testing for unknown issues and are only posted for download once this testing has passed. I normally recommend that users that are not well versed in overclocking and/or troubleshooting stick with the drivers that are posted by ASUS.[/quote]
Thx!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thx!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## dpoverlord

By the way I meant to ask should I stay with the ram I purchased the Crucial Ballistix 4x8gb DDR4 2400 BLS4C8G4D240FSA

or

Get the G Skill Ripjaws? I saw they were the same price and I have another 2 weeks to return what I got and buy the G Skill. Microcenter just did not carry the G.Skill Ripjaws


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> By the way I meant to ask should I stay with the ram I purchased the Crucial Ballistix 4x8gb DDR4 2400 BLS4C8G4D240FSA
> 
> or
> 
> Get the G Skill Ripjaws? I saw they were the same price and I have another 2 weeks to return what I got and buy the G Skill. Microcenter just did not carry the G.Skill Ripjaws


You should just keep the Crucial kit you have, I don't see how the 2400mhz G.Skill is any better.


----------



## alancsalt

Is 1 x 8GB stick still slower than 2 x 4GB sticks? (In memory benches..)


----------



## dansi

Bios 1001 seem a bit more stable than 0802.
Passes Asus RB at slight lower cpu voltage with longer test duration!


----------



## Aelius

Is it normal for my BIOS settings to reset to default after I update the BIOS version?


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, you need to screenshot your settings, re-enter them and possibly retune them to the new bios -


----------



## icetray9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Per the motherboard's manual PCIE_X16_1 and PCIE_16_X8_3 should be used for 2 card SLI. The M.2 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIE_X8_4 slot. However, this slot is disabled when using a 28 lane CPU so using a M.2 drive will have no effect on the use of the available PCIe slots with your configuration. As for as combing separate kits of memory have a look at the post linked below.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


Praz, thank you very much for your help!
I cant use slot 3 for my 2nd graphics card because i have a kraken g10 bracket on it for water cooling and it is too tight of a spacing. However I could fit a pci express sound card in slot 3.

With my current setup can I add a pci express sound card without any affect on the pci express speeds for my 2 graphics cards currently running at 16x and 8x with my 5820k processor?


----------



## KIENAST

ok . I have connected the additional eatx 12v 4 pins connector on the motherboard and suddenly all my issues went away...

No more delay at boot up , OC to 4.2Ghz very easy and working as a charm !

thanks all for your support
rgds
K


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icetray9000*
> 
> Praz, thank you very much for your help!
> I cant use slot 3 for my 2nd graphics card because i have a kraken g10 bracket on it for water cooling and it is too tight of a spacing. However I could fit a pci express sound card in slot 3.
> 
> With my current setup can I add a pci express sound card without any affect on the pci express speeds for my 2 graphics cards currently running at 16x and 8x with my 5820k processor?


Hello

Using either of the PCIe 2.0 slots will have no effect on the speed of the video cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is 1 x 8GB stick still slower than 2 x 4GB sticks? (In memory benches..)


good question... I don't have an 8G stick else I'd test it out.


----------



## vlps5122

thank you for bios 1001! i can finally run my memory at 3000 mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> thank you for bios 1001! i can finally run my memory at 3000 mhz


cool... may be worth the upgrade - I'm still on 0802


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool... may be worth the upgrade - I'm still on 0802


its def more stable than 0802. on a side note despite being able to run 3000 mem, looks like the imc is still to weak to run all of the 16gb of ram, it can only handle 8-12 gigs at 3000, guess ill have to stay on 2666 until maybe an even better bios in future

will test to see if i can run my higher stress test stable clock with games, couldnt do it with 0802

edit 2: nope high cache still freezes gaming


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> its def more stable than 0802. on a side note despite being able to run 3000 mem, looks like the imc is still to weak to run all of the 16gb of ram, it can only handle 8-12 gigs at 3000, guess ill have to stay on 2666 until maybe an even better bios in future
> 
> will test to see if i can run my higher stress test stable clock with games, couldnt do it with 0802
> 
> edit 2: nope high cache still freezes gaming


Have you tried 3200mhz, might sound daft, but sometimes a higher frequency can be easier to achieve. Try 3200 on the 100 strap, 100:133 ratio, 16-16-17-42 1t @1.35v. Worth a try.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Have you tried 3200mhz, might sound daft, but sometimes a higher frequency can be easier to achieve. Try 3200 on the 100 strap, 100:133 ratio, 16-16-17-42 1t @1.35v. Worth a try.


your sir are a god, i am successfully on 3200 and all 16gb is being allocated on channels properly, sweet. i just did 3200 17-17-17-45-1t to see if it would boot, now ill tighten the timings


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


haha tell me about it....i feel like an idiot


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> haha tell me about it....i feel like an idiot


No need to feel stupid, it is a confusing concept.


----------



## Baasha

I just got the 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666Mhz kit.

I also just updated the BIOS to 1001.

When I load 3000Mhz or 3200Mhz - it only recognizes 24GB!

I tried the 100 Strap, 100:133 ratio, and 1.350V for the DRAM but it doesn't work.

Would really appreciate some help - want to run this at 3000Mhz or more.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just got the 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666Mhz kit.
> 
> I also just updated the BIOS to 1001.
> 
> When I load 3000Mhz or 3200Mhz - it only recognizes 24GB!
> 
> I tried the 100 Strap, 100:133 ratio, and 1.350V for the DRAM but it doesn't work.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help - want to run this at 3000Mhz or more.


One of the sticks might not be good enough to post at those frequencies. See if they show up at 1.4V? Make sure to use the 125 strap for 3000, and the 100 strap for 3200.

Some 5960Xs won't be able to do 32GB of ram at the speeds you're aiming for IIRC.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> One of the sticks might not be good enough to post at those frequencies. See if they show up at 1.4V? Make sure to use the 125 strap for 3000, and the 100 strap for 3200.
> 
> Some 5960Xs won't be able to do 32GB of ram at the speeds you're aiming for IIRC.


Is 1.4V safe for 24/7 use for the RAM?

EDIT: I set the POST voltage to 1.40V and the 'Eventual' Voltage to 1.375V and it POST'ed.

Time to test it @ 3000Mhz.

Also, I had a couple of questions about OC'ing the 5960X - since all the settings were reset after the BIOS update.

1.) How do you take a 'screenshot' of the settings in the BIOS so that I don't have to guess what the settings were each time a BIOS update is applied?

2.) I have the LLC set to 'Level 8.' What happens if I lower it even further? What is the advantage of say 'Level 5?'

3.) Using the 125 Strap, I have the Multiplier @ 35 (so 4.375Ghz) and the Cache Multiplier to 32 (4.00Ghz). This is at 1.250V CPU Core voltage and 1.225V Cache Voltage.

4.) If i bump the voltage to 1.275V, Intel Burn Test crashes for me even @ 4.5Ghz.

5.) VCCSA (System Agent Voltage ?) is set to 1.150V. Is this the max for 24/7 use?

6.) Any other setting that must/should be tweaked to get 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is 1.4V safe for 24/7 use for the RAM?


Intel will certify XMP up to 1.5V, so there's that. Nobody _knows_ what's safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> haha tell me about it....i feel like an idiot


ram always makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is 1.4V safe for 24/7 use for the RAM?
> 
> EDIT: I set the POST voltage to 1.40V and the 'Eventual' Voltage to 1.375V and it POST'ed.
> 
> Time to test it @ 3000Mhz.
> 
> Also, I had a couple of questions about OC'ing the 5960X - since all the settings were reset after the BIOS update.
> 
> 1.) How do you take a 'screenshot' of the settings in the BIOS so that I don't have to guess what the settings were each time a BIOS update is applied?
> 
> 2.) I have the LLC set to 'Level 8.' What happens if I lower it even further? What is the advantage of say 'Level 5?'
> 
> 3.) Using the 125 Strap, I have the Multiplier @ 35 (so 4.375Ghz) and the Cache Multiplier to 32 (4.00Ghz). This is at 1.250V CPU Core voltage and 1.225V Cache Voltage.
> 
> 4.) If i bump the voltage to 1.275V, Intel Burn Test crashes for me even @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 5.) VCCSA (System Agent Voltage ?) is set to 1.150V. Is this the max for 24/7 use?
> 
> 6.) Any other setting that must/should be tweaked to get 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz?


1) insert a usb key before post and hit F2
2) LLC6 is probably as low as you should go. My opinion:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
3) and 4) incerase input voltage and leave phasing on Auto. (extreme for now, Optimized should be fine), disable vr fault, vr efficiency to high perf.
5) with 32GB ram you may need to play with VSA. 1.15V is pretty high, more is not always better.
6) each cpu is different...


----------



## Frankz

I'm looking into getting a new pair of headphones soon and was looking for some more details on the onboard amplifier but it's pretty hard to find any info on it. I'll probably be getting the Sennheiser HD700 (150ohm) and am trying to find out if I might need an external amp.

So if anyone here knows what amp has been used or has any details, I'd really like to know. Or if anyone has tried high impedance headphones with this board, like 150+ ohm, share your experience/thoughts


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whoa -
> okay - it's pretty easy to see why you are having so much trouble. bios settings are completely borked (don't take offense)
> 
> best to clrcmos and start over...and:
> strap - 100
> PLL selection - auto (ytou don't need "LC")
> cpu 44x
> Min cache ratio - auto, max 40
> Xtreme tweak - enabled
> vcore: adaptive: offset 5mV, additional turbo 1.295 total = 1.3V (will load to 1.3V. lower additional turbo to lower overall vcore. you have this backwards)
> Vcache - fixed and set to 1.3v for now - lower once you get close to stable.
> VSA offset - 0.100
> input voltage 1.9000V
> VCCIO - auto
> cpu spread spectrum - disabled
> Dram timings: all back to auto after command rate. set nothing else but primaries and command rate)
> LLC 6 or 7 at the most
> VRM switching - auto
> Power phase - auto (WTH did you go ultra???)
> dram current - 130% on both channels
> VR Fault - disable (this is critical)
> VR efficiency - high performance.
> 
> before tearing down your rig, try to set bios correctly.
> 
> as an example, you total adaptive vcore is 0.265V


A lot of this is just wrong.
'auto' on PLL selection sets LC PLL, so I haven't done anything but set the default value.
xtreme tweak isn't needed since i'm not going crazy voltages.
your understanding of adaptive voltage is simply flat out wrong. adaptive adds on top of standard VID, so if i were to do what you said i would get >2v on my cpu and kill it.
YOU told me to increase VCCIO, so I did as a test and it's in that screenshot.
spread spectrum isn't necessary to disable unless you're increasing BCLK.
VRM switching defaults to 500Hz, so I haven't done anything here other than set the default.
power phase ultra isn't necessary but shouldn't hurt and my temps arn't out of control. this isn't about my cpu core stability.
dram current: i'll try increasing this, but I don't think this is necessary to increase over 100% since I'm not really dram overclocking.
setting min cache ratio to auto would set it to 3000MHz.
I had stability issues with LLC7 and not with LLC8, so i'm using LLC8.

In any case, 1001 did solve the problem at *stock* but yeah my standard settings still exhibit some issues. Setting the fast boot option fixed my coldboot problem, but the temp drift is still an issue it seems, so my hot restart issue remains to be worked out.

done testing for the day though, off to a superb owl party.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> your understanding of adaptive voltage is simply flat out wrong. adaptive adds on top of standard VID, so if i were to do what you said i would get >2v on my cpu and kill it.


Hello

This is incorrect. But with your 15 years of knowledge I'm sure this is just a typo and you actually meant to agree with Jpmboy.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> thank you for bios 1001! i can finally run my memory at 3000 mhz


Sounds like I will be flashing my bios too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> A lot of this is just wrong.
> 'auto' on PLL selection sets LC PLL, so I haven't done anything but set the default value.
> xtreme tweak isn't needed since i'm not going crazy voltages.
> *your understanding of adaptive voltage is simply flat out wrong. adaptive adds on top of standard VID, so if i were to do what you said i would get >2v on my cpu and kill it.*
> YOU told me to increase VCCIO, so I did as a test and it's in that screenshot.
> spread spectrum isn't necessary to disable unless you're increasing BCLK.
> VRM switching defaults to 500Hz, so I haven't done anything here other than set the default.
> power phase ultra isn't necessary but shouldn't hurt and my temps arn't out of control. this isn't about my cpu core stability.
> dram current: i'll try increasing this, but I don't think this is necessary to increase over 100% since I'm not really dram overclocking.
> setting min cache ratio to auto would set it to 3000MHz.
> I had stability issues with LLC7 and not with LLC8, so i'm using LLC8.
> 
> In any case, 1001 did solve the problem at *stock* but yeah my standard settings still exhibit some issues. Setting the fast boot option fixed my coldboot problem, but the temp drift is still an issue it seems, so my hot restart issue remains to be worked out.
> 
> done testing for the day though, off to a superb owl party.


wow very sad - you are really confused. I'm running adaptive 5/1250 right now. the total voltage appears directly below the two voltage entry fields. You better do some reading...
good luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is incorrect. But with your 15 years of knowledge I'm sure this is just a typo and you actually meant to agree with Jpmboy.


Some folks must find their own way...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow very sad - you are really confused. I'm running adaptive 5/1.25 mV right now. the total voltage appears directly below the two voltage entry fields. You better do some reading...
> good luck.


Might of been a genuine mistake on his end where he confused the entry or bioses







otherwise he is simply flat out wrong!


----------



## zoson

You guys are mistaken. At full load my settings result in 1.35v core.


And with low load I get correct voltage scaling.

Again, there isn't an issue with stability, just hot restarts. Which is code B1 consistently with UEFI 1001... So some memory thing to track down.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> You guys are mistaken. At full load my settings result in 1.35v core.
> 
> And with low load I get correct voltage scaling.


You're still not using adaptive as how it's meant to be used- you're only utilizing offset. Under the adaptive, set offset to auto/0 and additional turbo voltage to 1.35V. Then compare your voltages at lower loads, and you'll see the difference.


----------



## YawMawn

I'm pretty sure the UEFI would warn you that the settings you put in could put your chip into instant-kill territory.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 
> You guys are mistaken. At full load my settings result in 1.35v core.
> 
> 
> And with low load I get correct voltage scaling.
> 
> Again, there isn't an issue with stability, just hot restarts. Which is code B1 consistently with UEFI 1001... So some memory thing to track down.


I hope you get the memory thing sorted out









But you're still wrong on hoe Adaptive Voltage should be applied.

This is the correct way

Idle:


Load:


----------



## axiumone

"Bios is updating. Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure."

I'm getting this message randomly when I cold boot my system. Itll just sit there like that for 20-30 min, restarting doesn't do anything. Eventually it'll just boot.

Nothing is connected to my USB ports that would trigger a bios update. So I'm really at a loss and I'm starting to get really upset with the quirkiness of this board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> "Bios is updating. Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure."
> 
> I'm getting this message randomly when I cold boot my system. Itll just sit there like that for 20-30 min, restarting doesn't do anything. Eventually it'll just boot.
> 
> Nothing is connected to my USB ports that would trigger a bios update. So I'm really at a loss and I'm starting to get really upset with the quirkiness of this board.


If you are seeing this message at random it means the system is not stable.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are seeing this message at random it means the system is not stable.


What would trigger it? It passes hours of realbench and haven't ever locked up during gaming.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> What would trigger it? It passes hours of realbench and haven't ever locked up during gaming.


Getting fully POST stable is harder than passing stress tests in the OS. Tail back the OC, or tune it some more. Look towards memory and cache first. Don't make the mistake some users do and apply an OC to both. Isolate one bus, work on it, then add in the other so you know which combo of clock speeds is causing the issue.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Getting fully POST stable is harder than passing stress tests in the OS. Tail back the OC, or tune it some more. Look towards memory and cache first. Don't make the mistake some users do and apply an OC to both. Isolate one bus, work on it, then add in the other so you know which combo of clock speeds is causing the issue.


Gotcha. Will have to tweak some more than.

Thanks for a quick reply!


----------



## The REX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankz*
> 
> I'm looking into getting a new pair of headphones soon and was looking for some more details on the onboard amplifier but it's pretty hard to find any info on it. I'll probably be getting the Sennheiser HD700 (150ohm) and am trying to find out if I might need an external amp.
> 
> So if anyone here knows what amp has been used or has any details, I'd really like to know. Or if anyone has tried high impedance headphones with this board, like 150+ ohm, share your experience/thoughts


I`d like to know how the onboard sound is compared to the Xonar Phoebus, Anyone ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The REX*
> 
> I`d like to know how the onboard sound is compared to the Xonar Phoebus, Anyone ?


The Phoebus is better suited to driving high impedance headphones. If you've got a sub 150 ohm headset, I'd use the onboard sound first and see if it suits you before you spend more. If you've got a higher impedance headset, then you might find the gain a bit too low depending upon the sensitivity of the transducers - and expect some frequency roll-off at either end of the audio band. Always best to try for yourself, then decide if you need something different.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Not Sure If Questions for RVE or just ready for some good Pics. Im almost ready everyone






The Cautious One


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Not Sure If Questions for RVE or just ready for some good Pics. Im almost ready everyone
> 
> The Cautious One


*Drumroll*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> "Bios is updating. Do not shut down or reset the system to prevent system bootup failure."
> I'm getting this message randomly when I cold boot my system. Itll just sit there like that for 20-30 min, restarting doesn't do anything. Eventually it'll just boot.
> Nothing is connected to my USB ports that would trigger a bios update. So I'm really at a loss and I'm starting to get really upset with the quirkiness of this board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are seeing this message at random it means the system is not stable.


I've seen this a few times after doing something silly with overclocking... although I haven't and all seems well, is there a need or benefit to re-flash or anything after that occurs?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> *Drumroll*




Like THis?









TCO


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've seen this a few times after doing something silly with overclocking... although I haven't and all seems well, is there a need or benefit to re-flash or anything after that occurs?


Possibly - although one should take the best possible precaution before re-flashing if the system is not stable. USB BIOS Flashback would be the best bet if one could not get out of seeing evidence of UEFI corruption.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> your sir are a god, i am successfully on 3200 and all 16gb is being allocated on channels properly, sweet. i just did 3200 17-17-17-45-1t to see if it would boot, now ill tighten the timings


Glad you got it sorted. Let us know how you got on with tightening the timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Possibly - although one should take the best possible precaution before re-flashing if the system is not stable. USB BIOS Flashback would be the best bet if one could not get out of seeing evidence of UEFI corruption.


thanks. Haven't noticed any overt corruption and the bios thing happened quite some time ago. It's OS stable (stress tests) and no boot issues... Probably time to flash to 1001.







ugh.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

If I let the SVID activated with a OC, what would be the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If I let the SVID activated with a OC, what would be the problem?
> 
> Thanks


which one? cpu or dram?

just flashed to 1001.. up and running. no problems.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which one? cpu or dram?
> 
> just flashed to 1001.. up and running. no problems.


With the 2? Or just for the CPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the 2? Or just for the CPU?


I disable it for Dram, and if using adaptive voltage enable it for CPU. With fixed/fully manual, I disable cpu svid. I think Auto would do the same...?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) insert a usb key before post and hit F2
> 2) LLC6 is probably as low as you should go. My opinion:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 3) and 4) *incerase input voltage and leave phasing on Auto.* (extreme for now, Optimized should be fine), disable vr fault, vr efficiency to high perf.
> 5) with 32GB ram you may need to play with VSA. 1.15V is pretty high, more is not always better.
> 6) each cpu is different...


Thanks for the detailed reply.

I decreased VCCSA to 1.10V and ran SuperPI (32M) and it passed fine @ 3000Mhz. Have to adjust the timings but will do that later.

Regarding CPU Input Voltage, what should I set it at? When you say "increase" - by how much? Also, what is the 'phasing' setting? I don't see anything called 'phasing' in the 'Extreme Tweaker' menu(?).

I changed the VR Fault and VR Efficiency to what you stated. Will try 37 multiplier on 125 which means that is 4.625Ghz.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> assume voltages will be different (asus has the OC socket... right?) look at Raja's guide. and sure you can use a preset... then adjust. but, why do that? you know how to OC.
> download the tools from the op of this thread - gunslinger has posted helpful stuff!
> here's the extreme guide - lol, use at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


you know, i did try "translating" so to speak... let's just say it doesn't work lol.

on the former asrock mobo, the adaptive vcore i put in always puts me in for 1.175 Vcore so to speak. BUT, on this asus mobo, it shoots all the way to 1.265v!

so, the adaptive Vcore has to be 0.090v to get the same 1.175 vcore i had from the other mobo.

never translating ever again lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> I decreased VCCSA to 1.10V and ran SuperPI (32M) and it passed fine @ 3000Mhz. Have to adjust the timings but will do that later.
> 
> Regarding CPU Input Voltage, what should I set it at? When you say "increase" - by how much? Also, what is the 'phasing' setting? I don't see anything called 'phasing' in the 'Extreme Tweaker' menu(?).
> 
> I changed the VR Fault and VR Efficiency to what you stated. Will try 37 multiplier on 125 which means that is 4.625Ghz.


U R welcome!
well, for 4.6 I would start with ;like 1.93V input and LLC 6 or 8. Input V and LLC work together...

CPU Power phase - Auto is fine (default is extreme)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> you know, i did try "translating" so to speak... let's just say it doesn't work lol.
> 
> on the former asrock mobo, the adaptive vcore i put in always puts me in for 1.175 Vcore so to speak. BUT, on this asus mobo, it shoots all the way to 1.265v!
> so, the adaptive Vcore has to be 0.090v to get the same 1.175 vcore i had from the other mobo.
> never translating ever again lol.


With adaptive vcore, just look at the total in the field right below the two you enter values in.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> U R welcome!
> well, for 4.6 I would start with ;like 1.93V input and LLC 6 or 8. Input V and LLC work together...
> 
> CPU Power phase - Auto is fine (default is extreme)
> With adaptive vcore, just look at the total in the field right below the two you enter values in.


ohhhh... just not used to Asus, first Asus mobo ever btw. got it!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is the wireless attenna jacks standard or Asus exclusive? I tried using my seperate attenna on it, does not fit. What kind of port is this? Is there an adapter from standard to Asus?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys for my NZXT x31 where do I install the USB headers for the cooler to the board? Does it matter which one? Also having issues with the bios recognizing my old raid array anything I have to do special? Thanks!


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys for my NZXT x31 where do I install the USB headers for the cooler to the board? Does it matter which one? Also having issues with the bios recognizing my old raid array anything I have to do special? Thanks!


Hey guys bit at a loss here....

I updated the bios and it looks like it went fine. However, since I got in the bios I have been trying to setup windows / Raid and I keep getting

"Overclocking failed" Please enter setup to reconfigure your system"

It also lists my DDR-2400 Crucial Ballistix sport ram (installed only 2 dimms so far = 16GB) at DDR-2133 when its DDR4-2400 is this the problem? In the bios it seems to be trying to bump it to 3.7ghz. I figure once I install windows and am stable I will O.C

Also, on the ASUS ROG it says how to install in raid:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?30520-RAMPAGE-Windows-8-7-UEFI-Installation-Guide

However, the guy lists a custom rom to install windows on Raid with trim support. Will I not get trim with Raid 0 without his patch??


----------



## kenshinco

Hi,
Does anybody know of a way overclock your cpu without affecting the xp941/sm951?
I got this every time i tried to overclock my 5960x:

Recovery

Your PC needs to be repaired

The Boot Configuration Data file is missing some required information.

File: \BCD

Error code: 0xc0000034

You'll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator or PC manufacturer.

Press ESC for UEFI Firmware settings.

I have to use the bcdboot command to rebuild it.

Does this means we can not have any form of overclock with those m2 pcie as boot drive?


----------



## [email protected]

Probably related to instability due to the applied overclock more than it is to the M.2 drive itself.


----------



## kenshinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably related to instability due to the applied overclock more than it is to the M.2 drive itself.


I swap out the m2 drive with a crucial mx100 "sata drive" and overclocking like a breeze.
So i'm guessing the voltage to oc does has effect on the xp941/sm951


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinco*
> 
> I swap out the m2 drive with a crucial mx100 "sata drive" and overclocking like a breeze.
> So i'm guessing the voltage to oc does has effect on the xp941/sm951


It just means the OC you are applying isn't fully stable on the PCIe side - again not the drive itself. More to do with the fact that some training issue is occuring because of CPU/memory instability. Same can happen to GPUs on this platform.


----------



## kenshinco

@[email protected]
So what should i do? What setting should i set to have the pcie stable?
Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenshinco*
> 
> @[email protected]
> So what should i do? What setting should i set to have the pcie stable?
> Thanks


If you're on 1.25 strap the PCI-E and DMI cannot operate above 110 which is why the 1.25 divider is useful how ever some GPU / PCI devices are sensitive enough that even a slight change in frequency can cause instability. So in the instance for e.g that you're running 2800Mhz DRAM frequency, run at 2750 in order to run at 125 BCLK/100Mhz. Also System Agent voltage has an affect on this frequency


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, and tune the system gradually - don't just shoot for a CPU and memory frequency at a given voltage assuming it should be stable. Overclock in small steps.


----------



## shampoo911

my 5930k will arrive in a couple of weeks... for starters, should i just uste the ram xmp?? or do it manually? im used to overclock on AMD, but this will be my first time with core i cpu's...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> my 5930k will arrive in a couple of weeks... for starters, should i just uste the ram xmp?? or do it manually? im used to overclock on AMD, but this will be my first time with core i cpu's...


XMP first. Manual only if you have to.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I disable it for Dram, and if using adaptive voltage enable it for CPU. With fixed/fully manual, I disable cpu svid. I think Auto would do the same...?


I use Adaptive Mode, I tested with the CPU SVID enabled and it's stable.
But the CPU Input is at 1.824v (idle) and 1.792v in load (LLC7) and with the CPU SVID disabled, Input à 1.86v (bios) idle: 1.85, load: 1.82v

We can not set the voltage of CPU Input with SVID activated?
You let the CPU SVID activated for h24?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I use Adaptive Mode, I tested with the CPU SVID enabled and it's stable.
> But the CPU Input is at 1.824v (idle) and 1.792v in load (LLC7) and with the CPU SVID disabled, Input à 1.86v (bios) idle: 1.85, load: 1.82v
> 
> We can not set the voltage of CPU Input with SVID activated?
> You let the CPU SVID activated for h24?
> 
> Thanks


yeah, if you disable svid that isolates the vrm to cpu "demands" so to speak. (I think.. .Praz, Raja?). Anyway, for adaptive, I have been running 4.6/4.4 adaptive with CPU SVID on Auto. For manual/fixed on say 125 strap. I disable it.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, if you disable svid that isolates the vrm to cpu "demands" so to speak. (I think.. .Praz, Raja?). Anyway, for adaptive, I have been running 4.6/4.4 adaptive with CPU SVID on Auto. For manual/fixed on say 125 strap. I disable it.


Ok, it's not good to let the CPU SVID enabled, then (Adaptive Mode)?
AUTO is the equivalent of disabled, I think (we can set the CPU Voltage Input) and the Power Package is not good


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> U R welcome!
> well, for 4.6 I would start with ;like 1.93V input and LLC 6 or 8. Input V and LLC work together...
> 
> CPU Power phase - Auto is fine (default is extreme)


Okay, what is the 'safe' threshold for the CPU Input Voltage? I'm using the Kraken X60 cooler so it's okay but not a great custom water cooling setup.

I tried 1.930V and it blue-screens when booting - it POSTS and the circle comes on but after a couple of seconds, I get a blue-screen.

LLC was still set to Level 8. Should I try LLC 6 @ CPU Input Voltage @ 1.930V?

EDIT: Tried LLC Level 6 and CPU Input Voltage of 1.950V - still get blue-screens while booting!









HELP!


----------



## Silent Scone

Keep it under 2v. Preferably under 1.95v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, what is the 'safe' threshold for the CPU Input Voltage? I'm using the Kraken X60 cooler so it's okay but not a great custom water cooling setup.
> 
> I tried 1.930V and it blue-screens when booting - it POSTS and the circle comes on but after a couple of seconds, I get a blue-screen.
> 
> LLC was still set to Level 8. Should I try LLC 6 @ CPU Input Voltage @ 1.930V?


that's likely vcore and/or Vcache... LLC 6 will allow more vdroop and doubtful that;s the issue. if you can, post with a USB key in. hit F12 on each bios page (scroll where needed). the pics will be on the key. Load optimized defaults, boot to windows, select all the pics, right-click >Send To> compressed zip folder. Post the zip folder here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, it's not good to let the CPU SVID enabled, then (Adaptive Mode)?
> AUTO is the equivalent of disabled, I think (we can set the CPU Voltage Input) and the Power Package is not good


sorry, I do not quite understand.









adaptive - auto or enabled
fixed - disabled


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry, I do not quite understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adaptive - auto or enabled
> fixed - disabled


I asked if it was dangerous for the CPU to let the CPU SVID enabled with OC (h24)
I think that the CPU SVID in Auto or Disabled, it's the same thing

Thanks for your help


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ohhhh... just not used to Asus, first Asus mobo ever btw. got it!


first time i used a asus board i must of spent the first three days in the bios


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> first time i used a asus board i must of spent the first three days in the bios


Swear this is how I feel


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I asked if it was dangerous for the CPU to let the CPU SVID enabled with OC (h24)
> I think that the CPU SVID in Auto or Disabled, it's the same thing
> 
> Thanks for your help










no danger either way.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> first time i used a asus board i must of spent the first three days in the bios


I was having tons of trouble with my R4BE. If it wasn't cause Jpmboy helped me out a ton, I would have set that thing on fire. Here I go again with another Rampage









I ended up buying the Corsair 2666 C15 kit for 389 on newegg. I snoozed on the 2800 for 409.99. when I tried buying it it jumped back to 479. Anyways, I wanted the Dominator Platinum for Aesthetics. The premium you pay for the looks is a tough pill to swallow.

Where do you guys find the knowledge of what to tweak on the bios? All the guides I look into have different names for what appears the same thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was having tons of trouble with my R4BE. If it wasn't cause Jpmboy helped me out a ton, I would have set that thing on fire. Here I go again with another Rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Corsair 2666 C15 kit for 389 on newegg. I snoozed on the 2800 for 409.99. when I tried buying it it jumped back to 479. Anyways, I wanted the Dominator Platinum for Aesthetics. The premium you pay for the looks is a tough pill to swallow.
> 
> Where do you guys find the knowledge of what to tweak on the bios? All the guides I look into have different names for what appears the same thing.











Shimino's extreme:

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


Raja's guide (sane):

5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file


eh - bro, I just sold a good corsair 2800c16 4x4 kit.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shimino's extreme:
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Raja's guide (sane):
> 
> 5960XOCrev3.pdf 889k .pdf file
> 
> 
> eh - bro, I just sold a good corsair 2800c16 4x4 kit.


Sweet! Thanks for the info,


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was having tons of trouble with my R4BE. If it wasn't cause Jpmboy helped me out a ton, I would have set that thing on fire. Here I go again with another Rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up buying the Corsair 2666 C15 kit for 389 on newegg. I snoozed on the 2800 for 409.99. when I tried buying it it jumped back to 479. Anyways, I wanted the Dominator Platinum for Aesthetics. The premium you pay for the looks is a tough pill to swallow.
> 
> Where do you guys find the knowledge of what to tweak on the bios? All the guides I look into have different names for what appears the same thing.


How many Gb is that? I got the crucial ballistix at microcenter 32gb2400 set at xmp (4x8gb) for 449 after tax. Curious since your prices are good for 32gb


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> How many Gb is that? I got the crucial ballistix at microcenter 32gb2400 set at xmp (4x8gb) for 449 after tax. Curious since your prices are good for 32gb


16gb. MC has the 2800 kit for 459+tax.

Vengeance and Ripjaws are way cheaper, but I want the look of the platinums. I been wanting them since my 3770k days lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 16gb. MC has the 2800 kit for 459+tax.
> 
> Vengeance and Ripjaws are way cheaper, but I want the look of the platinums. I been wanting them since my 3770k days lol


From the threads here they don't seem to be too different. I take it I'll just keep what I have unless some killer deal pops up.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> From the threads here they don't seem to be too different. I take it I'll just keep what I have unless some killer deal pops up.


You have some nice ones, I was almost gonna go for those.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no danger either way.


Thank so much, I'll leave it enabled, so


----------



## caste1200

Can I join







?

5930k 4.5 ghz on a Rampage V extreme with 32 gb or corsair dominator 2666 mhz

Asus Rampage V Extreme x99 Board
Core i7 5930k ~ 4.5Ghz
Corsair Dominator DDR4 2800mhz 4x8GB
Sapphire AMD R9295x2 8gb DDR5
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair 900D case
Multiple SSDs + M.2 pci-ex4 + HDDs



CPU-Z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/jfiij2

http://valid.canardpc.com/jfiij2


----------



## Mydog

Anyone else participating?


----------



## VSG

No Asus GPU here


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Thanks Praz.
> What about the amp levels? Will I be stuck having to use the front audio panel to set the Extreme level to actually power my headphones?
> The good thing is I have an external amp coming, but I am wondering why the senseamp only works with front input and not the back.


Hey guys I know I have been writing a bunch but my Creative Omni broke and I need to buy a new one for my AKG 65 Annies... Then I remembered this has a 600 ohm headphone connector.

For the life of me I cant find it on the back on the IO panel it says Line In. But the manual says "Front Panel"

Am I missing something as to where my headphones should be connected? Maybe someone can post a photo the google search is turning empty :-(

Or is this something I am missing since I have an older case???


----------



## caste1200

hey guys..

I've run into a problem,

So I have:

-front sd card reader with 4 x USB 2-0 and 2 x 3.0 ports
-case, 4 x 2.0 usb + 2x 3.0 usb ports
-plugged the ROG remote just because it looks cool







.
-corsair h100i,
-corsair ax1200i.

and my problem is that the board only has 2 usb internal headers, 1 with the rog remote plugged..

so I got 2 nzxt usb expantion modules. wich gives me 5 usb internal headers. plugged in serial.

the sd card reader usb3 is usb cable conector ( not the internal) so I plugged it in the usb ports on the nzxt even if they are 2.0,

and even like this im still missing one header to plug everything haha

once I plugged all of them BUT on of the front case ports, everything was going well until I turned on my turtle beach seven XP wich is plugged to my back usb ports and I got the error message :

you have exceeded the maximum number of supported usb devices usb 3.

So I dont get sound, I unplugged one usb front header, same issue, unplugged the rog remote and everythingstarted working again, I haven't tried running the rog remote with the sata connected for power, i'll try that later...

but what do you guys think? I know is a dumb idea but I wanted to have all the usb ports connected because I can't hide them, only the ones are currently not plugged I can hide and can stay unplugged I dont care...wich are the case ports (900D)

I fear I will have to leave only corsair 1200i & h100i and rog remote plugged.. and have multiple usb ports on the front of my case wich are completly useless haha

i'll also try unplugging the usb 3 on the usb2 nzxt port..

ideas







?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> hey guys..
> 
> I've run into a problem,
> 
> So I have:
> 
> -front sd card reader with 4 x USB 2-0 and 2 x 3.0 ports
> -case, 4 x 2.0 usb + 2x 3.0 usb ports
> -plugged the ROG remote just because it looks cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> -corsair h100i,
> -corsair ax1200i.
> 
> and my problem is that the board only has 2 usb internal headers, 1 with the rog remote plugged..
> 
> so I got 2 nzxt usb expantion modules. wich gives me 5 usb internal headers. plugged in serial.
> 
> the sd card reader usb3 is usb cable conector ( not the internal) so I plugged it in the usb ports on the nzxt even if they are 2.0,
> 
> and even like this im still missing one header to plug everything haha
> 
> once I plugged all of them BUT on of the front case ports, everything was going well until I turned on my turtle beach seven XP wich is plugged to my back usb ports and I got the error message :
> 
> you have exceeded the maximum number of supported usb devices usb 3.
> 
> So I dont get sound, I unplugged one usb front header, same issue, unplugged the rog remote and everythingstarted working again, I haven't tried running the rog remote with the sata connected for power, i'll try that later...
> 
> but what do you guys think? I know is a dumb idea but I wanted to have all the usb ports connected because I can't hide them, only the ones are currently not plugged I can hide and can stay unplugged I dont care...wich are the case ports (900D)
> 
> I fear I will have to leave only corsair 1200i & h100i and rog remote plugged.. and have multiple usb ports on the front of my case wich are completly useless haha
> 
> i'll also try unplugging the usb 3 on the usb2 nzxt port..
> 
> ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hello

This message is received when the number of endpoints used by the connected USB devices exceeds the platform limit. It is not related to the number of actual physical USB devices connected. There is no solution for this issue at the motherboard level. You will need to remove one or more USB devices or used devices that allocate fewer endpoints.


----------



## Jpmboy

unless you have a real use for the rog panel.. well unplug it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you have a real use for the rog panel.. well unplug it.


Funny you should say that. I've seen it being sold and was never tempted to purchase it. Just takes up a bay is all.

The Cautious One


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Been diggin around and seems that the newer batches of 5960x Aren't OCing too good. Can someone post batches numbers of decent overclockers or first wave cpus?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been diggin around and seems that the newer batches of 5960x Aren't OCing too good. Can someone post batches numbers of decent overclockers or first wave cpus?


My 5960X is not to bad I believe and is from the first wave, batch# 3429A714


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My 5960X is not to bad I believe and is from the first wave, batch# 3429A714


the question is whether there's a batch or batches that have a number of decent overclockers... "big bertha" lol.









Batch numbers are in the HW-E thread table - scroll right.

oops - they ARE in the table - OP needs to enable that column in Google.

here's the table as a csv.

HW-E.csv 12k .csv file


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> My 5960X is not to bad I believe and is from the first wave, batch# 3429A714


i have a similar batch # 3429A709 on my 5820K thought it was a ok oc @ 4.5Ghz 1.255v till i saw silicone lottery's 5820K that did 5Ghz with 1.275v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have a similar batch # 3429A709 on my 5820K thought it was a ok oc @ 4.5Ghz 1.255v till i saw silicone lottery's 5820K that did 5Ghz with 1.275v


Initially I thought mine was pretty good, then Mydog ruined my delusion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Funny you should say that. I've seen it being sold and was never tempted to purchase it. Just takes up a bay is all.
> 
> The Cautious One


lol - I sold the one from my R4BE. Still have the R5E panel hooked up just for the bling.








I should actually use the thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I sold the one from my R4BE. Still have the R5E panel hooked up just for the bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should actually use the thing.


It really just needs a longer cable, wouldn't mind that on my desktop.

I'm officially in on the club, got my board and memory today. Was considering returning the memory and buying the one Gunslinger posted on the marketplace. Just don't want to wait 2 weeks. I also didn't see any advantages from using 3000mhz memory over 2666mhz.


----------



## YawMawn

Okay! I'm up and running properly. Memory survived a pass of memtest86+ while I had to be away. AI Suite 3 got me to 4.4 GHz at what looks like 1.315V. I haven't fiddled with the voltages yet. I just checked to make sure the memory was loaded up fine.

Now I am somewhat concerned that CPUID HWMonitor does not fully function with X99 yet. Has anyone else had this kind of issue?



My concern is that the power draw is around 4W and VCore is around 0.9V while running Prime95. I know that this is wrong but I would like to know why it is showing up this way. ASUS AI suite 2 was soooooooo bad for me that I don't want to use AI Suite 3 any more than I have to (so I uninstalled it). What do you use to accurately monitor these numbers? My WC loop is simple enough but I'd like to know what my power draw is just to see if the mid 80's is good or bad.

I have a couple of questions. When booting up with the new RAM, I first had error code BD again and MemOK! fixed it, but this time I only had 8GB show up out of a total of 16GB. I moved the two sticks that WERE detected to the slots that had the sticks that weren't and they were fine. When I added the other two back, I could only find 12GB. Then I switched that pair around and got the full 16GB and haven't had an issue since. Am I just too stupid to install RAM correctly?

Also, during the reset cycle after uninstalling AI Suite 3, my motherboard froze with error code 00. Not a single problem since. Any ideas on what that might have been?


----------



## YawMawn

So far I've got my 5930K surviving 15 minutes of RealBench @ 4.5 GHz with 1.30V but I haven't tried going lower yet.

I overclocked my RAM from 3000 to 3250 (I'm on the 125 Strap) and kept the 15-15-15-35 timings and I survived another 15 minute run of RealBench, except that I forgot to set the correct memory amount. This is when I noticed that while CPU-Z saw 16 GB of RAM, Task Manager only saw 8GB. It's the same sort of thing as I had before where some sticks weren't recognized. When I rebooted into the UEFI only 8 GB were detected. It never seems to be the same one(s).

Is this normal behaviour? Does this mean that I have two 3250 MHz capable sticks or can my IMC just not handle all four sticks at that frequency?


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> So far I've got my 5930K surviving 15 minutes of RealBench @ 4.5 GHz with 1.30V but I haven't tried going lower yet.
> 
> I overclocked my RAM from 3000 to 3250 (I'm on the 125 Strap) and kept the 15-15-15-35 timings and I survived another 15 minute run of RealBench, except that I forgot to set the correct memory amount. This is when I noticed that while CPU-Z saw 16 GB of RAM, Task Manager only saw 8GB. It's the same sort of thing as I had before where some sticks weren't recognized. When I rebooted into the UEFI only 8 GB were detected. It never seems to be the same one(s).
> 
> Is this normal behaviour? Does this mean that I have two 3250 MHz capable sticks or can my IMC just not handle all four sticks at that frequency?


15 mins of realbench stress test or just the regular benchmark test?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I did it. Got Paid and Dropped the Cash. Here we Go. Im ready to put these Polished R5E Blocks to use now!

The Cautious one


----------



## MerkageTurk

Newest Realtek drivers from ASUS website for Windows 8.1 cause Memory_management bsods


----------



## ChronoBodi

Um, what settings in the UEFI controls the CPU pump andthe 4 fans attached to the radiator?

I want the CPU pump, which is on 3-pin, to be constant voltage, or is it already like that?



And yea, can't help with cable management too much because there's 10 drives attached to this mobo, including the M.2 slot.

Another question. Why is it on my former Asrock mobo, that if you use the M.2 slot, it completely disables the PCI-E x8 slot at the bottom, even though m.2 is only x4? Whereas on Asus it does it correctly and only takes away 4 lanes and leaves the last slot as a PCI-E x4 slot.

I'm just curious how two different companies deal with the m.2 card and lane allocation in general.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I have several small questions









1) With Adaptive Mode (CPU), it's better to put the "CPU Core Voltage Override" in 0.010 or 0.015 (or no difference)?

Moreover, I find the Adaptive Mode for the CPU, not enough "precise"
to 1.22v in bios, I'm to 1.232v, in load under Windows
And between 1.22v and 1.238v in bios, I am directly to 1.248v (no intermediate voltages)

2) With the "SVID CPU" enabled, what is the "SVID Voltage Override"?
This is to set the CPU Input Voltage?

3) The bug with "Adaptive Mode" for the Cache Voltage is still not resolved?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## ozzy1925

i think long wait is over.We will get ek monoblock next week


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> 15 mins of realbench stress test or just the regular benchmark test?


I have been using the stress test.


----------



## Justin579

I posted this on the other rampage thread on accident lol but..

Ok. I'm really pissed. I Bought this since its like the best out there and I'm STILL HAVING PROBLEMS.

I bought a gigabyte one.
Doesn't work.
Asus x99a
Doesn't work.
This has the same problem as the Asus and I highly doubt it can be a coincidence.

The drives don't work all the time. The hdd never works no matter what. My main ssd used to boot now it won't. No reason whatsoever. I didn't do anything. I have to literally go into the bios and MANUALLY boot from there.

They worked fine on the gigabyte? Aka like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I posted this on the other rampage thread on accident lol but..
> 
> Ok. I'm really pissed. I Bought this since its like the best out there and I'm STILL HAVING PROBLEMS.
> 
> I bought a gigabyte one.
> Doesn't work.
> Asus x99a
> Doesn't work.
> This has the same problem as the Asus and I highly doubt it can be a coincidence.
> 
> The drives don't work all the time. The hdd never works no matter what. My main ssd used to boot now it won't. No reason whatsoever. I didn't do anything. I have to literally go into the bios and MANUALLY boot from there.
> 
> They worked fine on the gigabyte? Aka like 2 weeks ago?


If you tried it on three motherboards and it doesn't work, this doesn't sound like a motherboard issue. If you give us more info, we might be able to point you in the right direction. "My main ssd" won't boot, isn't enough to even make wild guesses.


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> If you tried it on three motherboards and it doesn't work, this doesn't sound like a motherboard issue. If you give us more info, we might be able to point you in the right direction. "My main ssd" won't boot, isn't enough to even make wild guesses.


gigabyte was a different issue and once I changed to the Asus, it fixed.

It reads my drives when it feels like it basically.

All drivers install all that. Kingston 240gb. 1tb Samsung ssd. A 3tb hdd I forgot the brand but it is name brand.

On the other mobo I tried tons of sata cables and all the ports. Everything is new.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellows, do you also get memory_management bsod errors with latest realtek drivers for windows 8.1, from the asus website? When gaming

Revert back to a previous one from Asus and all good now.


----------



## caste1200

hey guys,

so, my overclock is stable at least I thought it was... or maybe something else is messing with my system,

I go to sleep while watching a movie or something on the pc, and once the movie is finished, a few min later my pc goes on sleep mode,

its been ok until yesterday, where I woke up at morning and the screen was frozen, restarted the system and got a screen with only American Megratrends on it,

then restarted again and error Ab apeard, the pc restarted itself and everything started like nothing happend..

my OC:

4.5 Ghz @ 1.281V (100x45)
cache : 40x @ 1.25V
cpu input 1.9V
ram: 2666 mhz cl 15 (xmp profile but with 100 and not 125) with a 4x8GB dominator kit
intel speedstep enable,
the rest is auto


----------



## caste1200

Now I can't even access the bios.. And error A2..


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> Now I can't even access the bios.. And error A2..


have you tried the "safe mode/direct to BIOS" button??


----------



## caste1200

Yeah. Even switched bios and can't pass the American megatrends logo and only logo screen


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> Yeah. Even switched bios and can't pass the American megatrends logo and only logo screen


A2 IDE detect... guessing here but maybe try with just your OS drive connected


----------



## Roland2

My A2 errors were caused by USB hubs/ USB devices. I would recommend unplugging and USB other than mouse and keyboard, and see what happens.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> My A2 errors were caused by USB hubs/ USB devices. I would recommend unplugging and USB other than mouse and keyboard, and see what happens.


that is nice to know what the issue was.. i dont mean nice you had errors but sharing your experience


----------



## caste1200

yeah same for me, I have 2 nzxt usb internal header expansion module, unplugged it with everything plugged to it and everything is back to normal..


----------



## Kriant

Hello folks, hope you can help me identify the problem here.
I've recently upgraded my rig, so my specs are as follows:
Windows 8.1
i7 5930k
8x4gb ddr4 3000 Geil memory (two kits of 4x4gb 16 gigs)
Asus Rampage V Extreme
PNY 128gb ssd
Intel 320 40gb ssd
1 tb Samsung F3
1 tb Caviar Black
LEPA G1600 PSU

All settins stock

Issue: When I play Hardline Beta, I get a random powerloss/reboot about 35ish minutes into gameplay
Ran Heaven 4.0 on max settings for 1.5h -> no issues
Ran OCCT for an hour - no issues.

Soooo what can be causing it? PSU? Mobo? or it can be ram, somehow?
Any input appreciated


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hello folks, hope you can help me identify the problem here.
> I've recently upgraded my rig, so my specs are as follows:
> Windows 8.1
> i7 5930k
> 8x4gb ddr4 3000 Geil memory (two kits of 4x4gb 16 gigs)
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> PNY 128gb ssd
> Intel 320 40gb ssd
> 1 tb Samsung F3
> 1 tb Caviar Black
> LEPA G1600 PSU
> 
> All settins stock
> 
> Issue: When I play Hardline Beta, I get a random powerloss/reboot about 35ish minutes into gameplay
> Ran Heaven 4.0 on max settings for 1.5h -> no issues
> Ran OCCT for an hour - no issues.
> 
> Soooo what can be causing it? PSU? Mobo? or it can be ram, somehow?
> Any input appreciated


Hello

Test using a single set of memory at default 2133MHz speed.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Test using a single set of memory at default 2133MHz speed.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


Yeah, I've read through that article. I will do runs with one stick, and then with one kit, and then with all kits.

Btw, after re-reading the "tips" section, THIS perfectly fits my symptom:
Quote:


> - When a heavy load such as PhysX/CPU test comes and the system shuts down and powers up by itself, this is due to the OCP on the PSU being triggered with a high transient load. You will need to change out a PSU or lower the load line so that CPU input voltage droops when the load comes.


Sooo, side question right away:

Should I plug in a 4pin into EATX12V_2? will that re-distribute the transient load on my Lepa 1600 since it will be on a separate rail? (and yes, I suck at physics, sooo don't hit me, if that thought sounded stupid). Alternatively which LLC Level I should use as oppose to "Auto".
And finally, what would be the "safe bet" PSU for my rig as a worst-case scenario alternative?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hello folks, hope you can help me identify the problem here.
> I've recently upgraded my rig, so my specs are as follows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1
> i7 5930k
> 8x4gb ddr4 3000 Geil memory (two kits of 4x4gb 16 gigs)
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> PNY 128gb ssd
> Intel 320 40gb ssd
> 1 tb Samsung F3
> 1 tb Caviar Black
> LEPA G1600 PSU
> 
> 
> 
> All settins stock
> 
> Issue: When I play Hardline Beta, I get a random powerloss/reboot about 35ish minutes into gameplay
> Ran Heaven 4.0 on max settings for 1.5h -> no issues
> Ran OCCT for an hour - no issues.
> 
> Soooo what can be causing it? PSU? Mobo? or it can be ram, somehow?
> Any input appreciated


what graphics cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Yeah, I've read through that article. I will do runs with one stick, and then with one kit, and then with all kits.
> 
> Btw, after re-reading the "tips" section, THIS perfectly fits my symptom:
> Sooo, side question right away:
> 
> *Should I plug in a 4pin into EATX12V_2?* will that re-distribute the transient load on my Lepa 1600 since it will be on a separate rail? (and yes, I suck at physics, sooo don't hit me, if that thought sounded stupid). Alternatively which LLC Level I should use as oppose to "Auto".
> And finally, what would be the "safe bet" PSU for my rig as a worst-case scenario alternative?


yes even with one gfx card it can't hurt. I doubt you are triggering the LEPA into OCP, unless you are running quad sli or something. Def do what Praz recommended. mixing ram kits is hit or miss even at stock... more miss than hit.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what graphics cards?
> yes even with one gfx card it can't hurt. I doubt you are triggering the LEPA into OCP, unless you are running quad sli or something. Def do what Praz recommended. mixing ram kits is hit or miss even at stock... more miss than hit.


Running Quad R9 290x's =)

K, time to buy extension cable for 4pin plug.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Finished setting up my Rampage 5, 5960x and Corsair Dominator 2666 c15 , worked fine until I tried enabling XMP. Now, it wont boot from my SSD and I'm getting the "AE" and "C5" Codes, I only have the mouse and keyboard plugged in. Bios Version 1001

When I press the power button, it takes me straight to the BIOS, clear CMOS, and nothing. My samsung SSD is detected in the bios, I even tried boot overriding it, but no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Running Quad R9 290x's =)
> 
> K, time to buy extension cable for 4pin plug.


dude - you are really running QFX without the PCIE molex plugged in? luckily you only got blackouts. And keep ram sticks that came in a kit together if you try 4x8


----------



## icetray9000

Hello everyone. Please forgive my nooby question -

I tried to use AI Suite 3 to auto oc my 5820k to see what the max overclock the program could get, however in DIP5 there are only 3 oc options that I can select - 3800Mhz , 4000, and 4200Mhz?

Do you know how to let the program auto overclock the system to the max? I hear people getting 4.5 and 4.6 GHz with AI suite doing all the overclocking automatically?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icetray9000*
> 
> Hello everyone. Please forgive my nooby question -
> 
> I tried to use AI Suite 3 to auto oc my 5820k to see what the max overclock the program could get, however in DIP5 there are only 3 oc options that I can select - 3800Mhz , 4000, and 4200Mhz?
> 
> Do you know how to let the program auto overclock the system to the max? I hear people getting 4.5 and 4.6 GHz with AI suite doing all the overclocking automatically?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Hello

Dynamic overclocking is available on the channel (mainstream) boards. ROG boards have the 3 presets that you are seeing.


----------



## alancsalt

Most of us don't use presets, because they are to cover worst case CPUs and tend to overvolt... has there been any improvement in that, and AI Suite was always a glitch prone, has that changed? I've always recommended DIY bios overclocking....


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you are really running QFX without the PCIE molex plugged in? luckily you only got blackouts. And keep ram sticks that came in a kit together if you try 4x8


No, what I mean, there is the 4-pin EZ molex, which is most def. plugged it. First thing I did plug it, after mobo and cpu cords. I was refering to second CPU power plug aka EATX12v_2.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have several small questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) With Adaptive Mode (CPU), it's better to put the "CPU Core Voltage Override" in 0.010 or 0.015 (or no difference)?
> 
> Moreover, I find the Adaptive Mode for the CPU, not enough "precise"
> to 1.22v in bios, I'm to 1.232v, in load under Windows
> And between 1.22v and 1.238v in bios, I am directly to 1.248v (no intermediate voltages)
> 
> 2) With the "SVID CPU" enabled, what is the "SVID Voltage Override"?
> This is to set the CPU Input Voltage?
> 
> 3) The bug with "Adaptive Mode" for the Cache Voltage is still not resolved?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Someone for help me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> No, what I mean, there is the 4-pin EZ molex, which is most def. plugged it. First thing I did plug it, after mobo and cpu cords. I was refering to second CPU power plug aka EATX12v_2.


eh, I'd be surprised if you need the 4-pin EPS connector for a 4 or 6 core. (plz update the rig in your sig) May be ram related in that case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone for help me


1) "override"? I don't have that setting. core offset - yes. when using adaptive voltage control, you can run anything from auto on up.. I run 5mV as an offset... it just sets the voltage at idle.
load voltage is ~ 14mV above what you set in bios. fixed or adaptive, If I set 1,25, it loads to 1,264.
3) yes.

here's a pack of bios screenines for the 4.6/4.4 I'm currently running on the R5E with bios 1001 (for your amusement







)

150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


----------



## Kriant

Soooo memtest ran juuust fine for hours with ram settings set to their advertised speeds.That's on stock cpu clocks. However, any OC on cpu results in reboot or hangup in OCCT with those ram settings.taking the settings down to 2133 seem to improve stability. What am I looking for to increase stability of OC when running ram at higher frequency? VCSA? If so, what is the safe voltage limit for system agent?

Sorry for lots of questions, but i can't seem to find a guide that would affirmatively state safe-ish limits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Soooo memtest ran juuust fine for hours with ram settings set to their advertised speeds.That's on stock cpu clocks. However, any OC on cpu results in reboot or hangup in OCCT with those ram settings.taking the settings down to 2133 seem to improve stability. What am I looking for to increase stability of OC when running ram at higher frequency? VCSA? If so, what is the safe voltage limit for system agent?
> 
> Sorry for lots of questions, but i can't seem to find a guide that would affirmatively state safe-ish limits.


lol - this is OCN, not SVN (safe voltage network)









Hard to help if you don't share the bios settings for your OC.
VSA in the 1.15V range is getting a bit high. try to stay below that.
Which memtest? the dos version or HCI memtest? with one instance per thread?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - this is OCN, not SVN (safe voltage network)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to help if you don't share the bios settings for your OC.
> VSA in the 1.15V range is getting a bit high. try to stay below that.
> Which memtest? the dos version or HCI memtest? with one instance per thread?


Lol. Well, by safe I mean "it won't degrade and catch fire or spontaneously combust within the next 20 mins " lol.

At any rate, guess I did not win the silicon lottery. 4.3ghz -> to get to 2h occt stable, I had to bump the voltage to 1.28v . Going to do an overnight, once I iron out ram timings. Prime 27.9 will be my next step.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) "override"? I don't have that setting. core offset - yes. when using adaptive voltage control, you can run anything from auto on up.. I run 5mV as an offset... it just sets the voltage at idle.
> load voltage is ~ 14mV above what you set in bios. fixed or adaptive, If I set 1,25, it loads to 1,264.
> 3) yes.
> 
> here's a pack of bios screenines for the 4.6/4.4 I'm currently running on the R5E with bios 1001 (for your amusement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


1) Yes, it's "offset







Thanks

3) Ok, I think that the bug with the Cache in "Adaptive Mode" will never be solved ....

For the 2), you do not know about this option with the "SVID CPU" activated ?

Thanks for the screen


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, I'd be surprised if you need the 4-pin EPS connector for a 4 or 6 core. (plz update the rig in your sig) May be ram related in that case.
> 1) "override"? I don't have that setting. core offset - yes. when using adaptive voltage control, you can run anything from auto on up.. I run 5mV as an offset... it just sets the voltage at idle.
> load voltage is ~ 14mV above what you set in bios. fixed or adaptive, If I set 1,25, it loads to 1,264.
> 3) yes.
> 
> here's a pack of bios screenines for the 4.6/4.4 I'm currently running on the R5E with bios 1001 (for your amusement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


have u run into issues not having the cache on manual?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Lol. Well, by safe I mean "it won't degrade and catch fire or spontaneously combust within the next 20 mins " lol.
> 
> At any rate, guess I did not win the silicon lottery. 4.3ghz -> to get to 2h occt stable, I had to bump the voltage to 1.28v . Going to do an overnight, once I iron out ram timings. *Prime 27.9 will be my next step*.


I wouldn't. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/5240_20#post_23520354
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> have u run into issues not having the cache on manual?


Offset is working fine. So far.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/5240_20#post_23520354


RealBench passed a one-hour stress test with flying colours and Prime95 BSOD'ed in 2 minutes at the same settings.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/5240_20#post_23520354
> 
> 
> 
> RealBench passed a one-hour stress test with flying colours and Prime95 BSOD'ed in 2 minutes at the same settings.
Click to expand...

combination of different tools, I always use IBT at max memory(16gb) for 10 runs and aida64 for 1hour or so and memtest for 2-3hours and some video encoding software for few hours. and if it past all those tests, I class my overclock as stable. hasn't let me down so far.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> RealBench passed a one-hour stress test with flying colours and Prime95 BSOD'ed in 2 minutes at the same settings.


Personally would never use P95 for any reason. It's suicide.

THe Cautious ONe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> combination of different tools, I always use IBT at max memory(16gb) for 10 runs and aida64 for 1hour or so and memtest for 2-3hours and some video encoding software for few hours. and if it past all those tests, I class my overclock as stable. hasn't let me down so far.


*^^This*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> RealBench passed a one-hour stress test with flying colours and Prime95 BSOD'ed in 2 minutes at the same settings.


what, you didn't keep adding voltage until it passed (lol, or fried)
you probably triped the thermal protection of the cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Personally would never use P95 for any reason. It's suicide.
> 
> THe Cautious ONe












It's the cpu equivalent of Furmark on this platform.


----------



## Tych-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been using the sub stick / UEFI "flash tool" without out incident... updating from the original launch bios with each release (well.. 0802 is the last update I did). Try the built-in flash tool in the UEFI.


Sorry it's taken me so long to reply, I've been quite busy and bios 1 has been working fine for me so it hasn't been urgent for me to get fixed. I was going to try your suggestion, but I can't get into bios 2 at all now; I get an instant code 00 every time, cold or warm boot. Any ideas what's up?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> Sorry it's taken me so long to reply, I've been quite busy and bios 1 has been working fine for me so it hasn't been urgent for me to get fixed. I was going to try your suggestion, but I can't get into bios 2 at all now; I get an instant code 00 every time, cold or warm boot. Any ideas what's up?


You need to follow the instructions in your manual for crash free bios 3. basically,you can recover the bios on these board even without the cpu installed.

if you have a bad bios chip, you can return in to Asus for a replacement.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *^^This*
> what, you didn't keep adding voltage until it passed (lol, or fried)
> you probably triped the thermal protection of the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cpu equivalent of Furmark on this platform.


Well I thought it was irrelevant to go into the "you should use multiple stress tests" debate because the post you quote pretty much said that. Try more than one.

As it happens, I added about 0.05 volts and Prime95 runs fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Personally would never use P95 for any reason. It's suicide.
> 
> THe Cautious ONe


I also don't want to go into the Prime95-Yea-Or-Nay discussion. All I meant to say was that as far as I can tell there is no infallible stress test. If Prime95 is unstable or melts your CPU, then your CPU isn't 100.00% stable is it? On the other hand, if what you do doesn't require extensive AVX instructions then you don't need to be 100.00% across everything either.

Prime95 is an excellent stress test for me because my machines run it 24/7.


----------



## Kriant

Ugh, 4h into OCCT, and I get a random shutdown/reboot with even error log pointing fingers and "41" power loss. >_>. And I pulled my PSU from my working x79 rig, so the chances that it's the culprit are slim-ish.

Sooo, anyone ever encountered this symptom?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm having some issues with my board and CPU.

First its slow, everything takes forever to load and benchmark scores are matching stock 4930K speeds.

Second, my OS HDD isn't bootable,

XMP doesn't work for my memory. won't even boot.

I tried avoiding a clean install because I have tons of stuff to back up, haven't done in a while.

installing drivers takes a really long time, new Geforce drivers took almost 10 minutes to install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm having some issues with my board and CPU.
> 
> First its slow, everything takes forever to load and benchmark scores are matching stock 4930K speeds.
> 
> Second, my OS HDD isn't bootable,
> 
> XMP doesn't work for my memory. won't even boot.
> 
> I tried avoiding a clean install because I have tons of stuff to back up, haven't done in a while.
> 
> installing drivers takes a really long time, new Geforce drivers took almost 10 minutes to install.


wait, what? you moved your boot drive/image from x79 to x99? all new chipset drivers installed?

NOt sure I would have gone that route. you can always access the old OS drive and copy files from User folders.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Well I thought it was irrelevant to go into the "you should use multiple stress tests" debate because the post you quote pretty much said that. Try more than one.
> 
> As it happens, I added about 0.05 volts and Prime95 runs fine.
> I also don't want to go into the Prime95-Yea-Or-Nay discussion. All I meant to say was that as far as I can tell there is no infallible stress test. If Prime95 is unstable or melts your CPU, then your CPU isn't 100.00% stable is it? On the other hand, if what you do doesn't require extensive AVX instructions then you don't need to be 100.00% across everything either.
> 
> Prime95 is an excellent stress test for me because my machines run it 24/7.


really? you run an AVX load 24/7 on multiple machines?








cool.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait, what? you moved your boot drive/image from x79 to x99? all new chipset drivers installed?
> 
> NOt sure I would have gone that route. you can always access the old OS drive and copy files from User folders.


\

There is a reason I install all my programs and data on any drive besides the C drive..
Its a pain to reinstall it to boot drive everytime you redo Windows, but at least the programs on other drives should work regardless of whatever happens to the C drive.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wait, what? you moved your boot drive/image from x79 to x99? all new chipset drivers installed?
> 
> NOt sure I would have gone that route. you can always access the old OS drive and copy files from User folders.


I'm horrible. Picked up an SSD, loaded windows and all those goofy problems went away.









My chip does 4.5 at 1.3v, 4.6 loads, but crashes with just cinebench. haven't really tested anything other than cinebench and 5 mins of AIDA64, should I be happy with this thing? I have 30 days to return/exchange.

is 1.4v considered ok for 24/7 under custom water loop?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm horrible. Picked up an SSD, loaded windows and all those goofy problems went away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip does 4.5 at 1.3v, 4.6 loads, but crashes with just cinebench. haven't really tested anything other than cinebench and 5 mins of AIDA64, should I be happy with this thing? I have 30 days to return/exchange.
> 
> is 1.4v considered ok for 24/7 under custom water loop?


1.4v, no matter what cooling you use, will degrade the chip fast, and you won't hold the same OC after probably a few months if you really do 1.4v 24/7.

24/7 vcore for me is 1.160v, so just slightly above stock vcore with a 4.1 ghz OC, at least I can keep that OC a lot longer.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1.4v, no matter what cooling you use, will degrade the chip fast, and you won't hold the same OC after probably a few months if you really do 1.4v 24/7.
> 
> 24/7 vcore for me is 1.160v, so just slightly above stock vcore with a 4.1 ghz OC, at least I can keep that OC a lot longer.


This is a bit of a blanket statement. There's no certifiable evidence that shows 1.4v will degrade this chip 'fast'. I think at best you could insinuate that prolonged load at this voltage may or may not cause degradation. If you wanted to see a Haswell-E CPU degrade fast on ambient cooling, you're probably looking at the upper spectrum of 1.5v


----------



## Woomack

Even Intel has no idea what is max safe voltage for their chips. All are assuming that +/- 10% is safe for all CPUs if temps are reasonable.
I don't remember exactly what is highest VID for Haswell-E but counting quick it will be something above 1.2V so safe voltage should be still at ~1.3V. In theory safe as noone will guarantee that.
Some CPUs are degrading slower, some faster and some will instantly die when voltage/temps will be too high. There is no rule.
Since average pc life is ~3 years then barely anyone cares if CPU will live 3 or 10 years when you replace it before warranty expires.


----------



## alancsalt

I ran an E8500 at 4.5GHz/1.45v in bios for three years without having to increase voltage or decrease the overlock. Maybe that was a particularly tough chip, maybe not. Air cooled too.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 1) Yes, it's "offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 3) Ok, I think that the bug with the Cache in "Adaptive Mode" will never be solved ....
> 
> For the 2), you do not know about this option with the "SVID CPU" activated ?
> 
> Thanks for the screen


Jpmboy, you know this option "SVID Voltage Override" when CPU SVID is enabled?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I ran an E8500 at 4.5GHz/1.45v in bios for three years without having to increase voltage or decrease the overlock. Maybe that was a particularly tough chip, maybe not. Air cooled too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ah, the E8500... a landmark cpu from intel. I don't think this new architecture is anywhere near as tough as the E8500 (or the 2600K for that matter).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm horrible. Picked up an SSD, loaded windows and all those goofy problems went away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip does 4.5 at 1.3v, 4.6 loads, but crashes with just cinebench. haven't really tested anything other than cinebench and 5 mins of AIDA64, should I be happy with this thing? I have 30 days to return/exchange.
> 
> is 1.4v considered ok for 24/7 under custom water loop?


A 5960X? I'd try a different one before it's too late. Can't do much worse...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, the E8500... a landmark cpu from intel. I don't think this new architecture is anywhere near as tough as the E8500 (or the 2600K for that matter).
> A 5960X? I'd try a different one before it's too late. Can't do much worse...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> 1.4v, no matter what cooling you use, will degrade the chip fast, and you won't hold the same OC after probably a few months if you really do 1.4v 24/7.
> 
> 24/7 vcore for me is 1.160v, so just slightly above stock vcore with a 4.1 ghz OC, at least I can keep that OC a lot longer.


Gotcha, Not trying to break bench records, but also not trying to be too conservative.

I'll exchange it for another 5960X, before I return it. MC is real cool with letting me do that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotcha, Not trying to break bench records, but also not trying to be too conservative.
> 
> I'll exchange it for another 5960X, before I return it. MC is real cool with letting me do that.


yeah, 15 days, no questions asked.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I ran an E8500 at 4.5GHz/1.45v in bios for three years without having to increase voltage or decrease the overlock. Maybe that was a particularly tough chip, maybe not. Air cooled too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, the E8500... a landmark cpu from intel. I don't think this new architecture is anywhere near as tough as the E8500 (or the 2600K for that matter).
Click to expand...

Spoilsport..


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible to turn off HPET in the BIOS on this board?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it possible to turn off HPET in the BIOS on this board?


Hello

No there isn't. Win7 and 8 use constant-rate TSCs by default. HPET will only be used if for some reason there is an issue using the TSCs.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No there isn't. Win7 and 8 use constant-rate TSCs by default. HPET will only be used if for some reason there is an issue using the TSCs.


When I disable HPET on my current X79 system, I gain smoothness, less input lag and slightly higher fps despite windows using the TSC timers. Do you know of any X99 boards that allow HPET to be disabled?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When I disable HPET on my current X79 system, I gain smoothness, less input lag and slightly higher fps despite windows using the TSC timers. Do you know of any X99 boards that allow HPET to be disabled?


Hello

Disable HPET in Windows form the command line.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I found that this mobo can be stable with 1.150v for 4.1 ghz on adaptive, while it took 1.180v for stability on Asrock.

Didn't know switching to Asus had such an effect, is this because of OC socket?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I found that this mobo can be stable with 1.150v for 4.1 ghz on adaptive, while it took 1.180v for stability on Asrock.
> 
> Didn't know switching to Asus had such an effect, is this because of OC socket?


It might be that Asrock or Asus were reporting a slightly incorrect voltage on vcore?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I found that this mobo can be stable with 1.150v for 4.1 ghz on adaptive, while it took 1.180v for stability on Asrock.
> 
> Didn't know switching to Asus had such an effect, is this because of OC socket?


Hello

Unless you physically measured the voltage at the socket this difference is not really comparable. This is a trap most review sites fall into.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unless you physically measured the voltage at the socket this difference is not really comparable. This is a trap most review sites fall into.


Hmm, please explain more, i'm curious why this occurs. As if 1.150v on Asus is the same as 1.180v on Asrock?

now i'm confused.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Disable HPET in Windows form the command line.


It's already disabled by default. What's the name of that tool that reads the current Windows timer?

Do you know of any X99 boards that have HPET option in the BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Spoilsport..


lol - i hope this 5960x is as least as tough as a 4960x.. nevermind the 8500 or 2600.

you still have that E8500?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hmm, please explain more, i'm curious why this occurs. As if 1.150v on Asus is the same as 1.180v on Asrock?
> 
> now i'm confused.


just because you have 1.15 in the bios in both motherboards doesnt mean the cpus are each getting 1.15v. hes saying to physically measure how much voltage each cpu is actually getting. it could very well be that setting 1.15 in the asus board is really providing 1.18v or setting 1.18v in asrock board is only providing 1.15v. with my 3 780 ti kingpins, i think stock voltage software shows 1.06v but in reality with a dmm to measure its like 1.2v or more.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> just because you have 1.15 in the bios in both motherboards doesnt mean the cpus are each getting 1.15v. hes saying to physically measure how much voltage each cpu is actually getting. it could very well be that setting 1.15 in the asus board is really providing 1.18v or setting 1.18v in asrock board is only providing 1.15v. with my 3 780 ti kingpins, i think stock voltage software shows 1.06v but in reality with a dmm to measure its like 1.2v or more.


oh. wow. uh, so cpu-z isn't accurate at all.... all this time.

Is there even any software that's more accurate or you really have to measure it physically?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hmm, please explain more, i'm curious why this occurs. As if 1.150v on Asus is the same as 1.180v on Asrock?
> now i'm confused.


don't be. the bios can skew the v alue reported by a lot. Asrock z87 mobos were waaay off vcore bios vs measured.

cpuZ is reporting VID on this platform... remember?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's already disabled by default. *What's the name of that tool that reads the current Windows timer?
> *
> Do you know of any X99 boards that have HPET option in the BIOS?


I think ragincain has one at his website:

http://www.bytemedev.com/


----------



## Silent Scone

DMM or shrug it off.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> oh. wow. uh, so cpu-z isn't accurate at all.... all this time.
> 
> Is there even any software that's more accurate or you really have to measure it physically?


software is a decent estimate, it will never be accurate, you will need to measure with a meter for 100% accuracy


----------



## ChronoBodi

Actually i have an idea, does anyone on this thread have a physical Vcore measurement of say, 1.2v? for RVE? I'm curious.

like, it says 1.2v in BIOS, then what would be the true physical Vcore?


----------



## Tych-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You need to follow the instructions in your manual for crash free bios 3. basically,you can recover the bios on these board even without the cpu installed.
> 
> if you have a bad bios chip, you can return in to Asus for a replacement.


I tried that last night to no avail, no difference, code 00 with no other codes showing before hand. I could at least boot after a couple tries before with it, but after I tried copying bios 1->2 nothing but blank screen and code 00.

So do think that's it; a dead bios chip?

Do you know if I just exchange the bios chip or do I have to do the while board?

Thank you for your assistance btw.


----------



## kamyk155

Guys I have another problem but this time it could be a compatibility problem RVE and Crucial MX100 512GB.
I have few HDDs and SSDs in my computer. Samsung 840 SSD 120 for system and Crucial MX100 512GB for instaled games - rest of HDDs for other stuff.
My Crucial MX100 disappeared twice in last two-three weeks. I read today a lot in google about problem with crucials m4 / 500 / 550 / mx100. Most of them disappear at start of computer and show - no boot drive. My crucial is for instaled games only and he disappear when copying data from drive to drive (first time) and today when I play game. Only thing I can do is power off and on again computer and I see crucial again (in bios and in system). Someone of you guys hear about this problem ? I have this SDD from June 2014 - then I had RIVE x79 and 4930k and totally no problems at all.
Sorry for my bad English.....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do you know of any X99 boards that have HPET option in the BIOS?


Hello
No ASUS boards. I wouldn't know about the others.


----------



## BradleyW

Any tips for overclocking a 5960X other than the usual increase multi and Vcore approach? I hear things about ring bus and cache voltage (same thing I believe) and uncore frequencies as high as 4000Mhz. I know X79 inside and out to the highest detail, but not the X99.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Spoilsport..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - i hope this 5960x is as least as tough as a 4960x.. nevermind the 8500 or 2600.
> 
> you still have that E8500?
Click to expand...

I think I gave that chip to a young bloke after the GA-X48-DQ6 mobo died.. stopped recognising its RAM slots..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Actually i have an idea, does anyone on this thread have a physical Vcore measurement of say, 1.2v? for RVE? I'm curious.
> 
> like, it says 1.2v in BIOS, then what would be the true physical Vcore?


did this months ago.. but since I just flashed to 1001:
(IBT 2.54 running, values in volts at load)
Bios: 1.25313 (set, fixed, speedstep off)
cpuZ: 1.255
AID64: 1.264
Measured: 1.267

idle:
bios - same
cpuZ: 1.255
AID64: 1.248
measured: 1.259

...only trust your DMM.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I tried that last night to no avail, no difference, code 00 with no other codes showing before hand. I could at least boot after a couple tries before with it, but after I tried copying bios 1->2 nothing but blank screen and code 00.
> 
> So do think that's it; a dead bios chip?
> 
> Do you know if I just exchange the bios chip or do I have to do the while board?
> 
> Thank you for your assistance btw.


Just the chip if I'm not mistaken. PM [email protected] with the support question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any tips for overclocking a 5960X other than the usual increase multi and Vcore approach? I hear things about ring bus and cache voltage (same thing I believe) and uncore frequencies as high as 4000Mhz. I know X79 inside and out to the highest detail, but not the X99.


check the guides here, others around for diff mobos.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think I gave that chip to a young bloke after the GA-X48-DQ6 mobo died.. stopped recognising its RAM slots..


nice, I'm sure he appreciated it.









well, except if you included the mobo.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i hope this 5960x is as least as tough as a 4960x.. nevermind the 8500 or 2600.
> 
> you still have that E8500?


Ehm!! Still got E8600 and E8400 rigs running here, both down clocked and under volted


----------



## ChronoBodi

HELP! i tried doing adaptive vcore for cpu cache on auto and now the BIOS is all screwed, and it only boots to American Megatrends and nothing else. this was the 1001 bios









HOW DO YOU DO THE USB BIOS FLASHBACK? HALP!









do you pull the power plug or leave it in? HELP!

which USB port? seriously i've been googling this and nothing is telling me which USB port it is, not even the manual....

Error code is A2....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> HELP! i tried doing adaptive vcore for cpu cache on auto and now the BIOS is all screwed, and it only boots to American Megatrends and nothing else. this was the 1001 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO THE USB BIOS FLASHBACK? HALP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you pull the power plug or leave it in? HELP!
> 
> which USB port? seriously i've been googling this and nothing is telling me which USB port it is, not even the manual....
> 
> Error code is A2....


Hello

No you don't pull the cord. If that was done where would the motherboard get power from? The manual clearly shows which USB port to use for BIOS Flashback. It is the port closest to the motherboard under the PS2 connector. I suggest reviewing the manual to familiarize yourself not only with the correct procedure of using USB Flashback but the board and it features.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Ehm!! Still got E8600 and E8400 rigs running here, both down clocked and under volted


I gave my 8500 to my nephew... still going strong! But I am still running a 4960X/R4BE for "work" stuff, a 2700K @ 4.6 air cooled (security cams), a QX9650/DX48BT2 (wife's tax computer - love that mobo. 5 disk raid 10 + 2T B/U - idiot proof... shhh!), and another QX9650/DX48BT2 in the HTPC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> HELP! i tried doing adaptive vcore for cpu cache on auto and now the BIOS is all screwed, and it only boots to American Megatrends and nothing else. this was the 1001 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU DO THE USB BIOS FLASHBACK? HALP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you pull the power plug or leave it in? HELP!
> 
> which USB port? seriously i've been googling this and nothing is telling me which USB port it is, not even the manual....
> 
> Error code is A2....


did you hit the clrcmos button before panic set in?


----------



## ChronoBodi

It's all good now, back to normal! but jesus it scared me seriously. Clearing CMOS didn't fix it, but USB flashback did the trick.

Now, what's with enabled adaptive vcore for CPU Cache that borks up the BIOS so bad?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i hope this 5960x is as least as tough as a 4960x.. nevermind the 8500 or 2600.
> 
> you still have that E8500?
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm!! Still got E8600 and E8400 rigs running here, both down clocked and under volted
Click to expand...

\

Even though not doing much overclocking, 5960X, 3970X, 3960x, 3930K, i7-970, and one lone E8600/Asus Rampage/Cell Shock ram... no room for the EP45-UD3P, EP45-UD3 or the Asus Commando... surrounded by my self indulgence ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> \
> 
> Even though not doing much overclocking, 5960X, 3970X, 3960x, 3930K, i7-970, and one lone E8600/Asus Rampage/Cell Shock ram... no room for the EP45-UD3P, EP45-UD3 or the Asus Commando... *surrounded by my self indulgence* ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> It's all good now, back to normal! but jesus it scared me seriously. Clearing CMOS didn't fix it, but USB flashback did the trick.
> 
> *Now, what's with enabled adaptive vcore for CPU Cache that borks up the BIOS so bad*?


nothing. it works fine.

oops - adaptive is broke for cache. use offset.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing. it works fine.


It's ok for the Adaptive Mode and CPU Cache Voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's ok for the Adaptive Mode and CPU Cache Voltage?











thanks. post edited. the "adaptive vcore.." threw me. Adaptive Vcache is not working.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. post edited. the "adaptive vcore.." threw me. Adaptive Vcache is not working.












And for the option "SVID Voltage Override" when CPU SVID is enabled, you know?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Yes, adaptive vcache.... is it bugged in bios 1001?


----------



## ChronoBodi

What offset voltage should I use for cache?


----------



## Silent Scone

How long is a piece of string question. Are you familiar with how the offset function works?

Old articles from Raja.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

http://rog.asus.com/51092012/overclocking/overclocking-using-offset-mode-for-cpu-core-voltage/

Example, 0.300 on my setup nets 1.255v


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What offset voltage should I use for cache?


im using 0.410 offset for x 45 cache speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the option "SVID Voltage Override" when CPU SVID is enabled, you know?


on auto this option is not available, svid enabled, it is and defaults to auto. Like cpu voltage override, it allows you to add mV on top of the requested amount (I think - haven't used this function). For fixed you should disble cpu svid, for adaptive I use auto or enabled and leave the overide on auto. probably best to have raja or praz explain this.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing. it works fine.
> 
> oops - adaptive is broke for cache. use offset.


Do you get the same bugged American Megatrends boot up? Was this adaptive vcache working in older Bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

@Gunslinger. is this with a strix or matrix...?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Do you get the same bugged American Megatrends boot up? Was this adaptive vcache working in older Bios?


no it has never worked and that obs has been stated many times in this thread. There's a lot of info to be gained by skimming back thru the posts.
i tried it right when the MB launched, but quickly found out, and was told it is not going to work. Praz explained the issue months back.


----------



## Kriant

Never got to tinker with offset voltage settings before. Might try doing it, if I reach 4.4ghz over the next few days on manual with acceptable vcore.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, I'd be surprised if you need the 4-pin EPS connector for a 4 or 6 core. (plz update the rig in your sig) May be ram related in that case.
> 1) "override"? I don't have that setting. core offset - yes. when using adaptive voltage control, you can run anything from auto on up.. I run 5mV as an offset... it just sets the voltage at idle.
> load voltage is ~ 14mV above what you set in bios. fixed or adaptive, If I set 1,25, it loads to 1,264.
> 3) yes.
> 
> here's a pack of bios screenines for the 4.6/4.4 I'm currently running on the R5E with bios 1001 (for your amusement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


Swapped my CPU and keyed in these settings. my CPU seems stable with them but at 4.5/2666mhz dram.

You're da man Jpmboy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Swapped my CPU and keyed in these settings. my CPU seems stable with them but at 4.5/2666mhz dram.
> 
> You're da man Jpmboy!


lol - glad they helped!!


----------



## Vlada011

Still no signs or teasers for Rampage 5 Extreme Black Edition.
I would like one to build. I could choose 5820K with warranty or 5960X for half price fabric sealed but without warranty,
only 7 days to try if everything work. For such money is not important at all how much OC, but it's still risk.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Still no signs or teasers for Rampage 5 Extreme Black Edition.
> I would like one to build. I could choose 5820K with warranty or 5960X for half price fabric sealed but without warranty,
> only 7 days to try if everything work. For such money is not important at all how much OC, but it's still risk.


Hi, there won't be much point till the platform matures some more. For want of building a better board


----------



## Vlada011

I know but I'm gamer and computer look is like my hobby. Because I'm gamer I build Ivy Platform for 3 years, and now is almost 3 year.
She can work minimum 1-2 years but I will build X99 for maybe longer time than 3 years and I like black/silver/grey combination is at this time IN and full black is always IN.
I have black/red board before that I had some Republic of Gamers black/red too, now I want black. I expect maybe USB 3.1, M.2 support improvements, because M.2 I think will next 2-3 years to evolve and become even better. No need cables and it's very fast. And now work but there are some difficulties in some cases.


----------



## Kimir

A 4770K/4790K is plenty fine for gaming, you don't need 6 cores, let alone 8 cores for gaming.
You don't like the red-ish of the RVE, well there is the x99-deluxe black/white theme.

If a black edition will exist, it will be after the Haswell-E refresh, and that's not at all for now.


----------



## Vayne4800

Argh! I am facing this annoying problem that I have no idea how to solve and been looking around without any success so far.

The issue is that whenever I start PC from cold, I press F2/Del and can enter the BIOS. If I save and reboot settings in BIOS, then press F2/Del at POST, I can still enter the BIOS. So far so good.

I boot into windows, then go to start menu and choose restart, I stay a long time at black screen (or Logo if it is on) and no matter how hard I spam F2/Del, I never get in and Windows starts to load. So I either power down the machine or press the Reset button the case to get a chance to enter BIOS.

I have the latest BIOS for my Rampage V Extreme and a K70 RGB with latest firmware and connected with both USB ports into USB 2.0 slots.

Please help!


----------



## Kimir

Check in the boot tab for usb support initialization perhaps?


----------



## Vayne4800

I have USB Support on Full Initialization for a while, made no difference. Spamming F2 on restart goes without effect.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Check in the boot tab for usb support initialization perhaps?


okay.. how did you do that...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

OOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!

The Cautious One


----------



## Silent Scone

Look forward to seeing the final build


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have USB Support on Full Initialization for a while, made no difference. Spamming F2 on restart goes without effect.


And disabling fast boot altogether don't do the trick?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. how did you do that...


Did what?









the gif? I did not, hardwarecanucks did, but a gif ain't that had to make tho.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing the final build


Oh Man! You and I both. I really hope (and Pray) that the R5E Doesn't give me any trouble and I can just roll with it you know?

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And disabling fast boot altogether don't do the trick?
> Did what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gif? I did not, hardwarecanucks did, but a gif ain't that had to make tho.


yes, the gif... thanks! I've done a series of pics like that for various reasons but haven't stitched them into a gif...


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And disabling fast boot altogether don't do the trick?


Nope!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Nope!


Hmm, sigh. Have you tried another keyboard by any chance? And you didn't say, are you using win8 installed in UEFI by any chance?
I'm not really helping I know... I don't even have this board even if I want to lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

why does AI tuner in BIOS always set my BCLK to 100.2? its on auto, but for some reason it has that little bit of .2 added to BCLK.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> why does AI tuner in BIOS always set my BCLK to 100.2? its on auto, but for some reason it has that little bit of .2 added to BCLK.


Because it likes to take it one step beyond. Go that extra mile )

Honestly though, IDK. If it doesn't affect stability, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> why does AI tuner in BIOS always set my BCLK to 100.2? its on auto, but for some reason it has that little bit of .2 added to BCLK.


Because they know it will never keep exactly on whatever is set, and probably don't want the moans about cycling down 99.8MHz in CPUZ?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm, sigh. Have you tried another keyboard by any chance? And you didn't say, are you using win8 installed in UEFI by any chance?
> I'm not really helping I know... I don't even have this board even if I want to lol


No I haven't! Good idea! It is Windows 7 and I am not sure if it was installed in UEFI. I doubt though.


----------



## Nizzen

RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 1103
Improve system stability.








2015/02/13

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1103.zip


----------



## Vayne4800

Any more details on that?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Any more details on that?


No as usual


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 1103
> Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015/02/13
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1103.zip


flashed it. applied my overclock, and so far everything running normally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> flashed it. applied my overclock, and so far everything running normally.


Thanks!
one thing I did notice on going from 802 to 1001 is that when running 3333 ram, 802 was setting trans clock DQ de-emphasis at 1.312V, and 1001 is setting this to 1.325V (and seems less stable that 802). Ugh - I HATE such frequent bios updates.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ugh - I HATE such frequent bios updates.


I can't imagine this works very well for ASUS either... With the frequency of these updates, I bet 90% of the people complaining about whatever problems they have aren't on the latest version so they don't get as much feedback on the current one.

I'd love updates half as often with twice as much description. "Improve System Stability." I have no idea what this means. My system is stable. Does that mean I don't need the update? Some actual specifics might be helpful. It would encourage people to actually update.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I can't imagine this works very well for ASUS either... With the frequency of these updates, I bet 90% of the people complaining about whatever problems they have aren't on the latest version so they don't get as much feedback on the current one.
> 
> I'd love updates half as often with twice as much description. "Improve System Stability." I have no idea what this means. My system is stable. Does that mean I don't need the update? Some actual specifics might be helpful. It would encourage people to actually update.


Exactly, some kind of changelog showing anything would be nice. We're just left in the dark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I can't imagine this works very well for ASUS either... With the frequency of these updates, I bet 90% of the people complaining about whatever problems they have aren't on the latest version so they don't get as much feedback on the current one.
> 
> I'd love updates half as often with twice as much description. "Improve System Stability." I have no idea what this means. *My system is stable. Does that mean I don't need the update?* Some actual specifics might be helpful. It would encourage people to actually update.


No! if the rig is stable you never really _need to_ update. I have a 2700K on an asrock E3Gen3 still running perfectly on the bios the MB came with.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I can't imagine this works very well for ASUS either... With the frequency of these updates, I bet 90% of the people complaining about whatever problems they have aren't on the latest version so they don't get as much feedback on the current one.
> 
> I'd love updates half as often with twice as much description. "Improve System Stability." I have no idea what this means. My system is stable. Does that mean I don't need the update? Some actual specifics might be helpful. It would encourage people to actually update.


Not as many as Giga have been rolling out since X99 hit the shelves.


----------



## abirli

finally finished painting mine! black with satin grey accents more photos in my build log Revitalize

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4773_zpsk48zhlx5.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4774_zpsjgr8cij8.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4780_zpsguzkk6aj.jpg.html


----------



## axiumone

Very nice! Would you mind sharing the process with us?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Very nice! Would you mind sharing the process with us?


I second That

The Cautious ONe


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Very nice! Would you mind sharing the process with us?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I second That
> 
> The Cautious ONe


sure no prob!

What you'll need


Motherboard
Masking Tape
X-acto knife
Scissors
Spray paint of choice
Time

Step 1: Take out your motherboard

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4630_zpsm5tvdxzq.jpg.html

Step 2: Remove Heat sinks. for this board its very simple.

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4631_zpsnjfc77rm.jpg.html

Step 3: Start masking off the parts you want to paint or keep stock.

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4632_zpszidc87sc.jpg.html

get in the nooks as best as you can, try not to be forcefull bc you may pop a capacitor off

i used the scissors to get a straight pieces of tape for the flat parts

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4633_zpsivgyui3c.jpg.html

i painted it masked as the above photo. Now, this will paint the vast majority of the parts you want to, but there will still be original color at the bottoms and in the places that the paint cant go through like this.

so i repeated step 3 about 2 more times, sectioning off parts i missed to get as close as possible. note, mine is not perfect, there are still a few places you can see but youve got to bend over or look at them from an different angle.

Step 4: Paint .

i used Rustoleum Satin Grey 2 in 1





Step 5: Peel off masking tape & reshoot missed spots accordingly

Step 6: show us!


----------



## kossiewossie

that's seriously awesome, id love to do that to my R5E.


----------



## kilthro

That is very awesome. Just dont know if i trust myself with spray paint around this board though.. with my luck or the lack there of.. i would kill the board... Looks very awesome.. I am jealous and would love to do the same.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> sure no prob!
> 
> What you'll need
> 
> 
> Motherboard
> Masking Tape
> X-acto knife
> Scissors
> Spray paint of choice
> Time
> 
> Step 1: Take out your motherboard
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4630_zpsm5tvdxzq.jpg.html
> 
> Step 2: Remove Heat sinks. for this board its very simple.
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4631_zpsnjfc77rm.jpg.html
> 
> Step 3: Start masking off the parts you want to paint or keep stock.
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4632_zpszidc87sc.jpg.html
> 
> get in the nooks as best as you can, try not to be forcefull bc you may pop a capacitor off
> 
> i used the scissors to get a straight pieces of tape for the flat parts
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4633_zpsivgyui3c.jpg.html
> 
> i painted it masked as the above photo. Now, this will paint the vast majority of the parts you want to, but there will still be original color at the bottoms and in the places that the paint cant go through like this.
> 
> so i repeated step 3 about 2 more times, sectioning off parts i missed to get as close as possible. note, mine is not perfect, there are still a few places you can see but youve got to bend over or look at them from an different angle.
> 
> Step 4: Paint .
> 
> i used Rustoleum Satin Grey 2 in 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 5: Peel off masking tape & reshoot missed spots accordingly
> 
> Step 6: show us!


What about the Pci Slots? Like INside them?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> finally finished painting mine! black with satin grey accents more photos in my build log Revitalize
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4773_zpsk48zhlx5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4774_zpsjgr8cij8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4780_zpsguzkk6aj.jpg.html


If there's a badass motherboard that Samuel Jackson would approve, its a black RVE for sure!

Why is it not in black in the first place? It just looks so good...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks!
> one thing I did notice on going from 802 to 1001 is that when running 3333 ram, 802 was setting trans clock DQ de-emphasis at 1.312V, and 1001 is setting this to 1.325V (and seems less stable that 802). Ugh - I HATE such frequent bios updates.


I don't even know if upgrading to 1103 is worth it to begin with, no specific details on what exactly is better about it over 1001.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> If there's a badass motherboard that Samuel Jackson would approve, its a black RVE for sure!
> 
> *Why is it not in black in the first place? It just looks so good...*


That way they can release a black edition next year!


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, look awesome. They should stop putting those kind of board in the RoG serie, and create a RoO (for Republic of Overclocker... ) serie, black like dat.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, look awesome. They should stop putting those kind of board in the RoG serie, and create a RoO (for Republic of Overclocker... ) serie, *black like dat.*


Gangsta Is the Word Sir.

The Cautious One


----------



## abirli

For anyone wondering

The board works! I did have to insert 3 out of 8 ram dimms multiple times for them to register

Hindsight, find some thin cardboard and put it in the dimms


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> For anyone wondering
> 
> The board works! I did have to insert 3 out of 8 ram dimms multiple times for them to register
> 
> Hindsight, find some thin cardboard and put it in the dimms
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THis is Excellent.

The Cautious ONe

EDIT: Matter of Fact, + Rep for have the Nuts To Do this!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Got mine Right Here For You. @abirli

Just Might Try To Make Mine White












The Cautious One


----------



## YawMawn

How on earth did you not wreck the PCI-E slots, the DIMM slots and all the connectors on the board? Does inserting and removing the DIMM or cable or whatever a few times just scrape away the paint?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> How on earth did you not wreck the PCI-E slots, the DIMM slots and all the connectors on the board? Does inserting and removing the DIMM or cable or whatever a few times just scrape away the paint?


He said to have masked them with cardboard inserts.


----------



## dansi

Updated to 1103, so far no issue.








Boots works fine with same 1001 oc settings

Will test with a game of BF4.

What is "power phase response"? Says will power the phases using current load....hmmm sounds powerful and risky...so if i put current at 140%, it will...?

Is it better than "asus optimised"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> How on earth did you not wreck the PCI-E slots, the DIMM slots and all the connectors on the board? Does inserting and removing the DIMM or cable or whatever a few times just scrape away the paint?


not sure he didn't. give it time, any reduced conductive contact surfaces will show up with time. You really have to mask everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Updated to 1103, so far no issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boots works fine with same 1001 oc settings
> 
> Will test with a game of BF4.
> 
> What is "power phase response"? Says will power the phases using current load....hmmm sounds powerful and risky...so if i put current at 140%, it will...?
> 
> Is it better than "asus optimised"?


140% is the upper limit that COULD be used. I haven't tripped that limit even at 4.75GHz with 1.46V.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Got mine Right Here For You. @abirli
> 
> Just Might Try To Make Mine white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


Do ittt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> How on earth did you not wreck the PCI-E slots, the DIMM slots and all the connectors on the board? Does inserting and removing the DIMM or cable or whatever a few times just scrape away the paint?


Yeah pretty much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure he didn't. give it time, any reduced conductive contact surfaces will show up with time. You really have to mask everything.


I painted my rive the same way and never once showed signs of degrading. Had it for 2 years like that. Ymmv


----------



## VSG

There's always plastidip, or if you are really patient- use a brush and LET.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There's always plastidip, or if you are really patient- use a brush and LET.


LET?

What is this VSG?

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Do ittt
> Yeah pretty much!
> I painted my rive the same way and never once showed signs of degrading. Had it for 2 years like that. Ymmv


so you sprayed paint into the dimm and PCIE slots?









^^
liquid electrical tape.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you sprayed paint into the dimm and PCIE slots?


mhmm:thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> mhmm:thumb:


didn't think you would.


----------



## Vlada011

I would never paint fan blades not motherboard.
I hear EKWB are in process of production Monoblock for Rampage 5 Extreme.
That mean who didn't bought CPU waterblock and plan some loop maybe... probably will look good.
ASUS only need to show us N O W Rampage 5 Extreme Black. One little teaser, nothing else.
Just corner of motherboard, or name, or something...


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't think you would.


Maybe i should clarify, I paitned them a good 12"+ back and more of an angel than head on. Obv light coats


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Maybe i should clarify, I paitned them a good 12"+ back and more of an angel than head on. Obv *light coats*


Thats what I was thinking

TCO


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> LET?
> 
> What is this VSG?
> 
> TCO


Liquid electrical tape


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Liquid electrical tape


If you were to put this in the Slots of the Pci and Dimm how could you remove it? Does it just peel off?

The Cautious One


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If you were to *put this in the Slots of the Pci and Dimm* how could you remove it? Does it just peel off?
> 
> The Cautious One


don't do that. just mask the inside {of the} pcie and dimm slots with a cut length of cardboard. In this context, LET is really used to water-proof/insulate the MB during extreme cooling from condensate.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't do that. just mask the inside pcie and dimm slots with a cut length of cardboard. In this context, LET is really used to water-proof/insulate the MB during extreme cooling from condensate.












INteresting

The Cautious One


----------



## Silent Scone

Crazy talk!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Crazy talk!


YOu Know you want to!

The Cautious One


----------



## tistou77

Thanks Jpmboy for CPU SVID
I will let "CPU SVID" enabled and the option to "AUTO" (it is not dangerous for the CPU)

I tested the 1103 bios, and appear to requires more voltage than the 1001.
I will continue testing tomorrow.

For you, it's possible that my 5930K with that OC has a consumption of 180W? This value is reliable or not?



Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

plasti dip the back of my board


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Crazy talk!


that's for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> YOu Know you want to!
> 
> The Cautious One


yeah scone... spray paint your MB.







Airbrushed flame job?

Or do like I did on this build:

airbrushed/mask -> carbon fiber.









lilchronic is on a Kelvin mission!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy for CPU SVID
> I will let "CPU SVID" enabled and the option to "AUTO" (it is not dangerous for the CPU)
> 
> I tested the 1103 bios, and appear to requires more voltage than the 1001.
> I will continue testing tomorrow.
> 
> For you, it's possible that my 5930K with that OC has a consumption of 180W? This value is reliable or not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


well sure... 180W? Actually I thought it would be much higher for 4.6GHz Frankly, I have no way to evaluate the watts reported in AID64. I think this is a question for Raja or Praz.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's for sure.
> *yeah scone... spray paint your MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Airbrushed flame job?
> 
> Or do like I did on this build:
> 
> airbrushed/mask -> carbon fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilchronic is on a Kelvin mission!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sure... 180W? Actually I thought it would be much higher for 4.6GHz Frankly, I have no way to evaluate the watts reported in AID64. I think this is a question for Raja or Praz.


Why YOu make Fun of Spray Painting MOBO?

THe Cautious One


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well sure... 180W? Actually I thought it would be much higher for 4.6GHz Frankly, I have no way to evaluate the watts reported in AID64. I think this is a question for Raja or Praz.


Look on the screen of Aida, is indicated 181W









But according to the formula to consumption, it will be closer to 260W.
I requested information to developers of AIDA64 and this value will be read by the "Turbo Boost" (if I understood correctly), according to Intel specifications
But nothing reliable with OC, I get the impression

I think HWMonitor does not give the same value, if someone could compare with AIDA64 (I do not have a PC, to test)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why YOu make Fun of Spray Painting MOBO?
> 
> THe Cautious One


... just for fun. lots of guys pretty 'em up. It's cool. I tend to cover it up with lots of stuff so wouldn't be very visible (even on the bench rig). I alsoi tend to get new ones pretty often, and selling may be slow if it's painted (I certainly wouldn't buy a painted one). But hey, that's just me.


----------



## abirli

Mhmm honestly once everything's installed you hardly can see any that was red. But it sure does make for some nice photos!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... just for fun. lots of guys pretty 'em up. It's cool. I tend to cover it up with lots of stuff so wouldn't be very visible (even on the bench rig). I alsoi tend to get new ones pretty often, and selling may bew slow if it's painted (I certainly wouldn't buy a painted one). But hey, that's just me.


THis could be a valid point. Although I am not sure why I would Sell it.









Do you think that if I made love to it a bunch of z97s' would pop out?









The Cautious One

EDIT: Maybe I went to Far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> THis could be a valid point. Although I am not sure why I would Sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if I made love to it a bunch of z97s' would pop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I went to Far


.. trying to fathom the link between "sell it" and the rest of that post. lol - Valentines day!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> .. trying to fathom the link between "sell it" and the rest of that post. *lol - Valentines day*!


How else would we cope with the cash we haven't spend on CHocolate and Instead on Epic MOtherboards.

The Cautious One


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Lorddunce

Been running my system for the last few weeks
yesterday i turned it on

Couldn't detect my Samsung 850 pro SSD, failed to boot the OS went strait to bios.

At first i thought there was maybe a Brown out Or surg and it damaged data on the drives, this is my first SSD

I had to swap sata ports a few times to get it to detect it my SSD
when it detected it, it started a Recovery
it failed to recover a few times... swapped Sata ports (right now its in Sata6g_6)
when i was able to recover i had to use a restore point.
the restore point fails then restarts...but then boots the OS fine.

the above was repeated 4 times over the day...to get to the OS

I update everything i can from Asus support and then the bios
Restart. it locks on the W8 (windows logo)
I restart... it loads the OS fine
I open Samsung Magician
its saying my drive is good but under AHCI mode (deactivated Ide or raid) Never said that before, and under Sta interface (N/a unable to detect sata interface) never said that before

So my question is are there any known problems with SSD (samsung 850 pros) and this board?
or known Failures of Sata ports on this board?
Or Did my SSD fail?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Does the operating system have anything to do with overclocking stability? Meaning Windows 7 has better stability than Windows 8 or vise versa.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Does the operating system have anything to do with overclocking stability? Meaning Windows 7 has better stability than Windows 8 or vise versa.


lol - that's really a question of the OS stability. I have both on this rig, no difference so far.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's really a question of the OS stability. I have both on this rig, no difference so far.


Windows XP is OS of choice for benchers, normally a stripped down version.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Windows XP is OS of choice for benchers, normally a stripped down version.


lol, yeah. that's called windows95.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> finally finished painting mine! black with satin grey accents more photos in my build log Revitalize
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4773_zpsk48zhlx5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/UltimatePersonalComputers/media/IMG_4774_zpsjgr8cij8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...rs/:thumb:media/IMG_4780_zpsguzkk6aj.jpg.html


excellent paint job ..mouth watering ...

looks like a black edition.

1+ brother


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's really a question of the OS stability. I have both on this rig, no difference so far.


Yea, that's what I thought, but wasn't completely sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Windows XP is OS of choice for benchers, normally a stripped down version.


I meant a difference between 7 and 8 lol. Good to know though


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, yeah. that's called windows95.


Thought it was DOS. lol, or 3.1 to the laymen.


----------



## alancsalt

CP/M-86 ?


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!!

So I think I have a faulty motherboard, or its just me being silly, but Microcenter let me buy another 5930K / Rampage V Extreme to test my theory and I can return either one just in case.

*Basically, a few things are off:*
1. Windwos lags with the keyboard
2. Internet port keeps slowing down / throttling on pages
3. I keep on getting errors every now and then that my overclocking failed ( *when I have not even started an O/C yet)*

Before anyone points out the obvious *YES* I did think of:
1. Its a new Wireless Sculpt, it could be a battery issue but right now for the last 12 hrs its working fine. It's my first hand at a Wireless keyboard and I was 1000% against it until I had it. I find this sculpt better than the Ergo 4,000 and its kinda nifty being able to bring the keyboard with me when I am doing hardware testing so I dont have to get up to the desk

2. Bad windows install? Not so sure but its possible, as I did follow the SSD guide and use there AIO config to disable some services, so I do plan to load up my other 840 pro's and check my windows services compared to this. Unless someone has another Idea
I do not know if WIndows just had a weird install, or

3. I have not even O/C yet so I should not be having these issues, but this could be a result of a whole new thing

4. I am waiting to change out the Mobo / CPU until Monday since thats when I should be getting my new Thermalright Silver Arrow and Noctua DH-D5 to test and compare.

Anyone have thoughts or maybe can direct me to a page with essential Windows services safe to disable? For example,
1. I used the Shawns SSD page and there was a click for AIO
*Caused a few errors*
- REALLY SLOW indexing on my photo directories or whenever I look at thumbnails
- Wireless printer spooler was disabled took about 30 min to figure how to fix that one.

On a side question, I am curious if anyone knows if its possible to use Wireless and Ethernet at the same time? I read the S5 / S6 lets you use wifi + LTE to speed up your downloads / uploads. Would be really cool to use Time Warners Wifi in NYC then my Personal 300MB down 50 up.











*P.S* Really hoping you guys will be cool when I start the O/C, I agree the NZXT X31 is 10000% not going to kick it, I bought the x41 x 61 but then realized there is nowhere to place that rad as my top panel only has 1 120mm fan so I am back to Air. Check my Lian Li Case guide below if you want to follow my Mod build.








* Lian Li Pc-70 Airflow Case Mod *


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!!
> 
> So I think I have a faulty motherboard, or its just me being silly, but Microcenter let me buy another 5930K / Rampage V Extreme to test my theory and I can return either one just in case.
> 
> *Basically, a few things are off:*
> 1. Windwos lags with the keyboard
> 2. Internet port keeps slowing down / throttling on pages
> 3. I keep on getting errors every now and then that my overclocking failed ( *when I have not even started an O/C yet)*
> 
> Before anyone points out the obvious *YES* I did think of:
> 1. Its a new Wireless Sculpt, it could be a battery issue but right now for the last 12 hrs its working fine. It's my first hand at a Wireless keyboard and I was 1000% against it until I had it. I find this sculpt better than the Ergo 4,000 and its kinda nifty being able to bring the keyboard with me when I am doing hardware testing so I dont have to get up to the desk
> 
> 2. Bad windows install? Not so sure but its possible, as I did follow the SSD guide and use there AIO config to disable some services, so I do plan to load up my other 840 pro's and check my windows services compared to this. Unless someone has another Idea
> I do not know if WIndows just had a weird install, or
> 
> 3. I have not even O/C yet so I should not be having these issues, but this could be a result of a whole new thing
> 
> 4. I am waiting to change out the Mobo / CPU until Monday since thats when I should be getting my new Thermalright Silver Arrow and Noctua DH-D5 to test and compare.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts or maybe can direct me to a page with essential Windows services safe to disable? For example,
> 1. I used the Shawns SSD page and there was a click for AIO
> *Caused a few errors*
> - REALLY SLOW indexing on my photo directories or whenever I look at thumbnails
> - Wireless printer spooler was disabled took about 30 min to figure how to fix that one.
> 
> On a side question, *I am curious if anyone knows if its possible to use Wireless and Ethernet at the same time*? I read the S5 / S6 lets you use wifi + LTE to speed up your downloads / uploads. Would be really cool to use Time Warners Wifi in NYC then my Personal 300MB down 50 up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S* Really hoping you guys will be cool when I start the O/C, I agree the NZXT X31 is 10000% not going to kick it, I bought the x41 x 61 but then realized there is nowhere to place that rad as my top panel only has 1 120mm fan so I am back to Air. Check my Lian Li Case guide below if you want to follow my Mod build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Lian Li Pc-70 Airflow Case Mod *


the only one I know the answer to is wireless and ethernet.. .yes, you can have both running and active at the same time - I haven't tried teaming them tho.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested the 1103 bios, and appear to requires more voltage than the 1001.
> I will continue testing tomorrow.


My OC seems stable with bios 1103 and the same parameters as the 1001.
But I was forced to spend the Offset VCCSA by 17.6 to 18.0 to have 1.00V, under Windows

Bios 1001: Offset VCCSA => 17.6 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.008v)
Bios 1103: Offset VCCSA => 17.6 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.000v)
Bios 1103: Offset VCCSA => 18.0 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.008v)


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> my Personal 300MB down 50 up.


lolwut

5 Mbit/s down 500 Kbit/s up over here and that's kind of average for my clan... I mean country. I don't know what I would do with 300 Mbit/s.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just One MOre If Yall Haven't come across it yet.











TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ready for Paint







Really Nervous

The Cautious One

@abirli


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nervous
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @abirli


Oh boy! Good mask job!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nervous
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @abirli


Holy cow! Good luck!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nervous
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @abirli


nice mask! good luck!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nervous
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @abirli


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nervous
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @abirli


Hello

Hopefully the board has been fully tested in the state of the final configuration before voiding the warranty.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> My OC seems stable with bios 1103 and the same parameters as the 1001.
> But I was forced to spend the Offset VCCSA by 17.6 to 18.0 to have 1.00V, under Windows
> 
> Bios 1001: Offset VCCSA => 17.6 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.008v)
> Bios 1103: Offset VCCSA => 17.6 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.000v)
> Bios 1103: Offset VCCSA => 18.0 => 1.00v under Windows (Max to 1.008v)


Where are these Vccsa settings located?


----------



## lunatic6593

Hi, in the middle of building a new rig, has any body used pwm pump form swiftech with this mother board, if so witch fan header did u use and how is it working.

link to pump: http://www.performance-pcs.com/swiftech-mcp655-pwm-12v-water-d5-pump-module-pwm-enabled-single-version.html

thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Oh boy! Good mask job!


It took me 3 hours to mask it. And After painting I hope not to many things are White besides the Slots Lmao.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Holy cow! Good luck!


Thanks! Ill take the LUck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice mask! good luck!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> *Hopefully the board has been fully tested in the state of the final configuration* before voiding the warranty.


Could You Elaborate? And you say Warranty?? Lmao I figured I would be out of that for sure after trying to make the board a colour that doesn't exist in the First Place. We haven't even supplied power to this Bad Boy Yet. Just Doing this on a stroke of Luck.









Life Is Good. Will Have photos on Tues of Finished Product.

THe Cautious One


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Could You Elaborate? And you say Warranty?? Lmao I figured I would be out of that for sure after trying to make the board a colour that doesn't exist in the First Place. We haven't even supplied power to this Bad Boy Yet. Just Doing this on a stroke of Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life Is Good. Will Have photos on Tues of Finished Product.
> 
> THe Cautious One


Basically did you test the board out to make sure it works before doing this. If it was a dead board from factory you could still send back.. after paint, there is no going back..

Good Luck! i hope it works out for you! I could never bring myself to do this.. I would love a blue or black version.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Basically did you test the board out to make sure it works before doing this. If it was a dead board from factory you could still send back.. after paint, there is no going back..
> 
> Good Luck! i hope it works out for you! I could never bring myself to do this.. I would love a blue or black version.


I haven't tested anything, Just keeping my hopes up. I've never had a bad board from ASUS (And I've purchased plenty) So if It doesn't work, I am to blame, And I will buy another.

The Cautious ONe

(Lets Just HOpe It Works)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I haven't tested anything, Just keeping my hopes up. I've never had a bad board from ASUS (And I've purchased plenty) So if It doesn't work, I am to blame, And I will buy another.
> 
> The Cautious ONe
> 
> (Lets Just HOpe It Works)


that's ballsy! fingers crossed... you're certainly not living up to your user name.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's ballsy! fingers crossed... you're certainly not living up to your user name.


HAHA









Information Wise I am very cautious of what parts are chosen and how to approach a build.

Taking Risk to Making the Build the way my mind see's it.... Is a different Story.

Everyone Just keep their fingers crossed for me within the next couple weeks.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I haven't tested anything, Just keeping my hopes up. I've never had a bad board from ASUS (And I've purchased plenty) So if It doesn't work, I am to blame, And I will buy another.
> 
> The Cautious ONe
> 
> (Lets Just HOpe It Works)


\
LOL def not living up to the name ahahaha.. GL I hope it all works out week for you!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> \
> LOL def not living up to the name ahahaha.. GL I hope it all works out week for you!


I appreciate it. It looked good when I was done with the Spray Paint. Just gota get a couple more parts and boot this baby up.

THe Cautious One


----------



## nyxagamemnon

For anyone who wants to remove the I/O Cover without cutting the pipe off here you go.

Note: When twisting the pipe some parts of the pipe's glue will break off before others or all at once just depends on luck. Have to keep twisting until you hear like the Crunch/crackling sound couple times and pipe will start to come out otherwise part of it is still glued in.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> For anyone who wants to remove the I/O Cover without cutting the pipe off here you go.


The video is listed as "private'


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> The video is listed as "private'


Fixed.


----------



## VSG

EK monoblock out: http://www.ekwb.com/news/570/19/EK-introduces-Rampage-V-Extreme-Monoblock/


----------



## Silent Scone

Sexual!


----------



## Jpmboy

trying to match bandwidth/throughput of 3333c16 with 3200c14 under 1.5V... 3333 is great but I can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap on this R5E. Getting very close in performance. Corsair 3000c15 kit 4x4GB


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> trying to match bandwidth/throughput of 3333c16 with 3200c14 under 1.5V... 3333 is great but I can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap on this R5E. Getting very close in performance. Corsair 3000c15 kit 4x4GB


Does memory training at POST work every time at 3000+ with that memory kit?


----------



## tistou77

With the kits 3400 who arrive, is what most of the CPUs will be stable "h24" with this frequency?
The strap 100 is good or will require the 125?


----------



## Silent Scone

3400 will be a push for some CPUs I'd imagine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Does memory training at POST work every time at 3000+ with that memory kit?


Kind of a how long is a piece of string question. Even if it did for him, means nothing for another system. Even things down to the ambient temps can play a part in this. I've disabled training altogether for these frequencies.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the kits 3400 who arrive, is what most of the CPUs will be stable "h24" with this frequency?
> The strap 100 is good or will require the 125?


125 with a bclk adjustment afaik.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 125 with a bclk adjustment afaik.


With the strap 100, there is a choice "DDR4-3400" for the ram (100:100) and 3467 with 100:133


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Does memory training at POST work every time at 3000+ with that memory kit?


I have not disabled memory training for any memory freq..... probably once it's stabe, sure. but I'm too noob to do that anyway.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the strap 100, there is a choice "DDR4-3400" for the ram (100:100) and 3467 with 100:133


All the demos I've seen are running on the 125 strap though.










Then again who knows with Asus boards.


----------



## tistou77

ok, perhaps as with the frequency at 3000


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have not disabled memory training for any memory freq..... probably once it's stabe, sure. but I'm too noob to do that anyway.


I had some rare occasional BF-55 codes. I just find with 3000/3200 it was easier to train the memory, disable it and test with HCI. Solved the blue moon training failures.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I had some rare occasional BF-55 codes. I just find with 3000/3200 it was easier to train the memory, disable it and test with HCI. Solved the blue moon training failures.


Yeah, once you got the ram settled, all other things (like cache) unchanged, I don't see why not. I will get the 55 (or even 00 ) if I push this kit too hard.. or drop a stick. power off and it usually comes back up. even had the bios loose boot priority a few times. One thing for sure, W8.1 recovers from my f-ups better than W7.

With that [email protected] above, highest ram temp recorded during the several hours was only 30C. (open bench). IDK, 1.45 is getting out of my comfort zone... but I'm seeing lot's of users running DDR4 at even higher voltages. What do you think? Sucidial?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, once you got the ram settled, all other things (like cache) unchanged, I don't see why not. I will get the 55 (or even 00 ) if I push this kit too hard.. or drop a stick. power off and it usually comes back up. even had the bios loose boot priority a few times. One thing for sure, W8.1 recovers from my f-ups better than W7.
> 
> With that [email protected] above, highest ram temp recorded during the several hours was only 30C. (open bench). IDK, 1.45 is getting out of my comfort zone... but I'm seeing lot's of users running DDR4 at even higher voltages. What do you think? Sucidial?


The problem is we don't really know the long term effects of high voltages on DDR4 at this point in time.


----------



## Silent Scone

People have been running1.5v since day one so far without noticing any adverse problems with DIMMs. It's user preference at this stage as above there is no telling yet.


----------



## lilchronic

My crucial micron mem does not like voltage over 1.5v anything past that voltage and i cant even boot windows. ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> My crucial micron mem does not like voltage over 1.5v anything past that voltage and i cant even boot windows. ??


if it did like >1.5V.. you'd be there?

eh... let's see if these corsairs can survive...


----------



## Silent Scone

Lifetime warranty!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it did like >1.5V.. you'd be there?
> 
> eh... let's see if these corsairs can survive...


Yeah i would. Ive got cheap crucial kit anyway and that lifetime warrenty


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i would. Ive got cheap crucial kit anyway and that lifetime warrenty










gotta love that warranty! these sticks are good to go at 1.44V (stable) so I'll leave 'em at that. 1.435 is okay as a terminal vdimm, but needs 1.440V to repeatedly post/boot clean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> The problem is we don't really know the long term effects of high voltages on DDR4 at this point in time.


... guess I'll add to the dataset.


----------



## caste1200

hey guys,

I just installed my new M.2 xp941 pci-e x4 from samsung and I started running into a few problems of bandwith with usb devices,
for example turning on my headset (turtle beach seven xp), it will work for a few secs, once i start the game, the error occurs.
error the controller does not have enough bandwidth.

then once I click the bubble I can see the usb devices and all of them are marked as "system reserved"

all this since the m.2 drive. the drive is working perfectly.

any suggestions?

cheers!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> I just installed my new M.2 xp941 pci-e x4 from samsung and I started running into a few problems of bandwith with usb devices,
> for example turning on my headset (turtle beach seven xp), it will work for a few secs, once i start the game, the error occurs.
> error the controller does not have enough bandwidth.
> 
> then once I click the bubble I can see the usb devices and all of them are marked as "system reserved"
> 
> all this since the m.2 drive. the drive is working perfectly.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> cheers!


Hello

The M.2 slot uses CPU resources. USB uses PCH resources. One will not affect the other. Lack of USB bandwidth is normally driver or operating system issues related.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The M.2 slot uses CPU resources. USB uses PCH resources. One will not affect the other. Lack of USB bandwidth is normally driver or operating system issues related.


I know that's why I posted here, maybe someone has an idea, its weird that only happend after I plugged the drive, before that I was all good!, had to remove basically all my usb devices, leave only headset mouse and keyboard to be able to use the headset, had to unplugg the two internal headers aswell!


----------



## caste1200

btw I found this,

maybe this will fix my problems.. luckly I dont have any usb 3.0 devices, I do but rarely use them anyway... I ll give it a try!

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?56699-not-enough-usb-controller-resources


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Getting Ready For This ..

The Cautious One


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Ready For This ..
> 
> The Cautious One


Looking good. You doing another coat of white or it is done?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Looking good. You doing another coat of white or it is done?


No More Spray Paint.

IVe got something Better.



TCO


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO.

GOing to Clean and Touch Up a tad. Just showing Yall The ACtual Outcome of this.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> No More Spray Paint.
> 
> IVe got something Better.
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Lol nice, Gonna look good once your done.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Well? I am going to pick up some black paint and paint on the overspray to make it less visible.










TCO


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> For anyone who wants to remove the I/O Cover without cutting the pipe off here you go.


I didn't know you could do that


----------



## axiumone

I'm not very familiar with memory overclocking. Can someone please point out to me why my memory scores are so low?


----------



## gg141717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm not very familiar with memory overclocking. Can someone please point out to me why my memory scores are so low?


This is probably due to loose timings. For starters try to adjust timings to 15-15-15-40 CR1 with 1.40 dram voltage and see how it fares. You can try to lower voltage if all is fine or lower timings more. VCCSA may need tuning but is fine on auto most of the time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love that warranty! these sticks are good to go at 1.44V (stable) so I'll leave 'em at that. 1.435 is okay as a terminal vdimm, but needs 1.440V to repeatedly post/boot clean.


Yeah, cold power cycles are where it hurts lol. Even at the measly pathetic 3000mhz with timings in sig, 1.36v eventual, 1.38v cold.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gg141717*
> 
> This is probably due to loose timings. For starters try to adjust timings to 15-15-15-40 CR1 with 1.40 dram voltage and see how it fares. You can try to lower voltage if all is fine or lower timings more. VCCSA may need tuning but is fine on auto most of the time.


It's something else. Take a look, this is the same ram at stock, with the same timings.

2400 mhz


3000mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm not very familiar with memory overclocking. Can someone please point out to me why my memory scores are so low?


please post back with a screenie containing: memtweakit, cpuZ memory and cpuZ main tabes showing and turboVcore
post to bios and on the Tool menu, check that all 4 dimms are in A1, b1, c1, and d1 with no problems.
Always good to check the ram for defects with dos-based memtest at least when you initially install them.
1) verify that windows sees all 32gb. if yes,
2) load the XMP profile #1 (lower speed)
check throughput w/ aid64
for 2400 c16 read spedd should be 60-70K depending on cache frequency.
then try xmp profile #2.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please post back with a screenie containing: memtweakit, cpuZ memory and cpuZ main tabes showing and turboVcore
> post to bios and on the Tool menu, check that all 4 dimms are in A1, b1, c1, and d1 with no problems. - *All slots are verified ok and the ram is defect free.*
> Always good to check the ram for defects with dos-based memtest at least when you initially install them.
> 1) verify that windows sees all 32gb. if yes, - *All of the ram is read by windows.*
> 2) load the XMP profile #1 (lower speed) - *Check out my follow up post with stock xmp speeds*
> check throughput w/ aid64
> for 2400 c16 read spedd should be 60-70K depending on cache frequency. - *At stock it does*
> then try xmp profile #2. *This ram has only one xmp profile*


The only difference between the stock 2400 and the overclocked 3000mhz settings, as far as I can tell, are some tertiary timings. The primary timings are identical. Would those tertiary timings be responsible for dropping the read values by 20k MB/s?

I'll have a chance to post the full memtweakit screens when I get home from work in about 12 hours.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> The only difference between the stock 2400 and the overclocked 3000mhz settings, as far as I can tell, are some tertiary timings. The primary timings are identical. Would those tertiary timings be responsible for dropping the read values by 20k MB/s?
> 
> I'll have a chance to post the full memtweakit screens when I get home from work in about 12 hours.


What does 2666 or 2800 look like?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> The only difference between the stock 2400 and the overclocked 3000mhz settings, as far as I can tell, are some tertiary timings. The primary timings are identical. *Would those tertiary timings be responsible* for dropping the read values by 20k MB/s?
> 
> I'll have a chance to post the full memtweakit screens when I get home from work in about 12 hours.


doubtful. so you are trying to run 3000 at the timings that work at 2400? loosen them (keep cas <17 since rtl may not work 100% at longer cas). taking a 2400 rated kit to 3000 with 32GB may require a lot of tweaking, if at all possible.

loosen timings to like 16-18-18-44-2T (everything else on auto). Vdimm to ~ 1.375 - 1.4V and CSA will be a hit or miss... more is not always better with VSA.

frankly, for 32GB I'd be happy with 2666 on 100 strap or 2750 on 125strap with tuned timings.


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, I'm trying to get a 2400 kit to run at 3000. It does run, I can boot, bench and play with no issues. The issue is my read and write values drop in aida64 memory benchmark going from 2400 to 3000 with all of the primary timings staying unchanged.


----------



## thrgk

I started having a weird issue a week or so ago that when I turn on or restart my computer that it stays on the bios logo screen for like 2 or 3 minutes but it starts up fine after that and everything. I made sure memtest was disabled in bios. Just weird it sits on the logo screen. I am on the latest bios as well


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi guys.

What are your opinions about last bios 1103???

I have been trying the several available bios since 0706, and this last one 1103 is horrendous!!!

Overclock is worse (less stable), voltages like system agent are loose, and certain usb's don't work correctly (and other minor bugs, for example POST lag).

What the hell are Asus guys doing??? Are we beta testing???

In Spain we say that "we went from Guatemala to Guatepeor", getting worse.

This is happening not only with RVE, but Deluxe too...

I'm returning to 0706. Hope in the near future Asus will release a new good bios!!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> What are your opinions about last bios 1103???
> 
> I have been trying the several available bios since 0706, and this last one 1103 is horrendous!!!
> 
> Overclock is worse (less stable), voltages like system agent are loose, and certain usb's don't work correctly (and other minor bugs, for example POST lag).
> 
> What the hell are Asus guys doing??? Are we beta testing???
> 
> In Spain we say that "we went from Guatemala to Guatepeor", getting worse.
> 
> This is happening not only with RVE, but Deluxe too...
> 
> I'm returning to 0706. Hope in the near future Asus will release a new good bios!!!


Nothing wrong with 1103 here.


----------



## dansi

1103 works as well as 1001









No problem cold booting
No weird bios timer bug on task manager.
Same overclocking headroom as 1001.
BF4 and Asus realbench stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to get a 2400 kit to run at 3000. It does run, I can boot, bench and play with no issues. The issue is my read and write values drop in aida64 memory benchmark going from 2400 to 3000 with all of the primary timings staying unchanged.


So booting and playing does not mean that the ram timings are working at the voltage applied. could be stable enough to get were you are thru unnecessary cycles (recharges) from invalid timings. Might what to check windows error correction files - may show up there as a correctable error.
I do not think many, if any, ram kits can jump from 2400c16 to 3000c16 just like that and work correctly if at all. the good sign is you got as far as you have. I suggest loosening to 16-18-18-44 and get 1T to work if you can. I'd bet you have "timing collisions" at best or error correction by the IMC at worst.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi guys.
> *What are your opinions about last bios 1103*???
> I have been trying the several available bios since 0706, and this last one 1103 is horrendous!!!
> Overclock is worse (less stable), voltages like system agent are loose, and certain usb's don't work correctly (and other minor bugs, for example POST lag).
> What the hell are Asus guys doing??? Are we beta testing???
> In Spain we say that "we went from Guatemala to Guatepeor", getting worse.
> This is happening not only with RVE, but Deluxe too...
> I'm returning to 0706. Hope in the near future Asus will release a new good bios!!!


luckily I haven't had any issues.. so far.


----------



## ozzy1925

Guys igot my replacement 5960x today and i am having problem i tried all rams 1 by 1 or 2 by2 to each slot system looks fine but when i enter 4 rams and i turn on my pc i sometimes get bd or bf code and system hangs at windows welcome screen after 2-3 restarts i can enter windows .what would be the problem ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Guys igot my replacement 5960x today and i am having problem i tried all rams 1 by 1 or 2 by2 to each slot system looks fine but when i enter 4 rams and i turn on my pc i sometimes get bd or bf code and system hangs at windows welcome screen after 2-3 restarts i can enter windows .what would be the problem ?


likely VSA. you have it on auto? is this occuring with "optimized defaults" or with an OC you had stored?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So booting and playing doe not mean that the ram timings are working at the voltage applied. could be stable enough to get were you are thru unnecessary cycles (recharges) from invalid timings. Might what to check windows error correction files - may show up there as a correctable error.
> I do not think many, if any, ram kits can jump from 2400c16 to 3000c16 just like that and work correctly if at all. the good sign is you got as far as you have. I suggest loosening to 16-18-18-44 and get 1T to work if you can. I'd bet you have "timing collisions" at best or error correction by the IMC at worst.


Ah, that makes sense. I've never taken time to learn how to overclock ram properly. It's interesting that IMC can perform error correction without throwing a BSOD or the like.

I'll take a look if there are any WHEA errors in my event logs.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> likely VSA. you have it on auto? is this occuring with "optimized defaults" or with an OC you had stored?


sorry whats vsa means? and i didnt overlock my cpu yet i cleared cmos, default bios settings, replaced cpu ,fresh install windows but nothing seems helping


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. I've never taken time to learn how to overclock ram properly. It's interesting that IMC can perform error correction without throwing a BSOD or the like.
> 
> I'll take a look if there are any WHEA errors in my event logs.


yeah, if it's logging whea/mce everything will slow down as the procedure call loops until checksums match. if it's just slow in a ram bandwidth test it's more of a timing collision issue than a bad checksum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sorry whats vsa means? and i didnt overlock my cpu yet i cleared cmos, default bios settings, replaced cpu ,fresh install windows but nothing seems helping


Try a clrcmos and post to bios. Do any of the stick show "abnormal" in the bios > tools > Asus Ram SPD menu??
Otherwise, with all settings are on auto no other changes to bios having just re-inserted a new cpu. sounds like a possible bad cpu mount. I'd pull it and check with a magnifier for bent pins in the socket. after doing the above (boot into windows with fully stock bios settings)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, if it's logging whea/mce everything will slow down as the procedure call loops until checksums match. if it's just slow in a ram bandwidth test it's more of a timing collision issue than a bad checksum.
> Try a clrcmos and post to bios. Do any of the stick show "abnormal" in the bios > tools > Asus Ram SPD menu??
> Otherwise, with all settings are on auto no other changes to bios having just re-inserted a new cpu. sounds like a possible bad cpu mount. I'd pull it and check with a magnifier for bent pins in the socket. after doing the above (boot into windows with fully stock bios settings)


sometimes when system hangs on thei get 02 code i checked bios and it looks normal but it looks weirdon cpuz is that xmp_0 should be there?


----------



## thwl

System agent voltage provides juice to memory controller, tweaks maybe needed here if you're running xmp profiles or perhaps in your case simply to stabilize the system. Adjust _very_ slightly and run a couple tests.

Check your memory sticks specs, timings, etc. May need to adjust them manually.


----------



## ozzy1925

the thing is i removed heatsink of the rams.Is it possible if i damage any of them?If yes how could i know because system hangs even i was doing memtest


----------



## thwl

Possible, can you put them back together and RMA? Don't mention your DIY project.

Try adjusting memory settings first though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> sometimes when system hangs on thei get 02 code i checked bios and it looks normal but it looks weirdon cpuz is that xmp_0 should be there?


same thing here. only indicates one xmp OC coded into the stick(s)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> the thing is *i removed heatsink of the rams*.Is it possible if i damage any of them?If yes how could i know because system hangs even i was doing memtest


well... yeah.









shoulda said that up front. are any of them listed as "abnormal" in the bios (tool>asus spd> a1, b1, c1, d1...)
make sure memory training is enabled.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same thing here. only indicates one xmp OC coded into the stick(s)
> well... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoulda said that up front. are any of them listed as "abnormal" in the bios (tool>asus spd> a1, b1, c1, d1...)
> make sure memory training is enabled.


all seems normal i will add a screenshot of them and dont know what helped me but everything seems ok for now i can even boot into windows 4500mhz @1.3v and stable for 15mins
http://valid.x86.fr/5rpwzu

may be as i check some people are having the same issue thatsbecause of external hdd which i was using also
:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57945-Asus-rampage-v-extreme-x99-bios-bug


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> all seems normal i will add a screenshot of them and dont know what helped me but everything seems ok for now i can even boot into windows 4500mhz @1.3v and stable for 15mins
> http://valid.x86.fr/5rpwzu
> 
> may be as i check some people are having the same issue thatsbecause of external hdd which i was using also
> :
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57945-Asus-rampage-v-extreme-x99-bios-bug


lol - that old ext HDD was not in your rig.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that old ext HDD was not in your rig.


yea i also did windows 7 ram test (mdsched.exe) and it didnt find any problems.How could iknow if i have a faulty ram?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Maybe 1103 is only bad for spanish RVE's...









New bios 1201, supporting usb 3.1 and NVMe...

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1201.zip

Has anyone tried it???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> yea i also did windows 7 ram test (mdsched.exe) and it didnt find any problems.How could iknow if i have a faulty ram?


open one instance of this for each thread, divide 80-90% of your total ram evenly between them. 300-500% coverage w/o an error is a good light test.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


the pro version from HCI costs $5.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Maybe 1103 is only bad for spanish RVE's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bios 1201, supporting usb 3.1 and NVMe...
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1201.zip
> 
> Has anyone tried it???


ugh - really? another bios already??? I just did 1103.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - really? another bios already??? I just did 1103.


A lot better than no updates though.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ugh - really? another bios already??? I just did 1103.


Remain happy with 1103...

1201 for spanish and unsatisfied only!!!


----------



## Kimir




----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open one instance of this for each thread, divide 80-90% of your total ram evenly between them. 300-500% coverage w/o an error is a good light test.
> 
> MemTest.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> 
> the pro version from HCI costs $5.


i am on air and enabled xmp and even cpu speed 3300mhz @ 1.1v i get bsod after 15-20mins. i copied your settings (768mbx16) free version .What could be the problem ram or cpu?strap 100 btw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am on air and enabled xmp and even cpu speed 3300mhz @ 1.1v i get bsod after 15-20mins. i copied your settings (768mbx16) free version .What could be the problem ram or cpu?strap 100 btw


best way to help is:

1) insert a blank usb key
2) enter bios and hit F12 on every bios page (especially since enabling XMP) - scroll where needed
3) boot to windows - all the bios screenies will be on the USB key
4) select all of them, right click > "Send To" > compressed zip folder

then post that zip folder here so we can see the settings.

here's a "representative" bios set for 4.6/4.4/3200 as a rough guide

150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best way to help is:
> 
> 1) insert a blank usb key
> 2) enter bios and hit F12 on every bios page (especially since enabling XMP) - scroll where needed
> 3) boot to windows - all the bios screenies will be on the USB key
> 4) select all of them, right click > "Send To" > compressed zip folder
> 
> then post that zip folder here so we can see the settings.
> 
> here's a "representative" bios set for 4.6/4.4/3200 as a rough guide
> 
> 150208150308.zip 2705k .zip file


i was doing mem test again for almost 2 hours and there is 0 error ,you please check:


edit also passed %800 with 0 errors and thanks for the bios settings i will try tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i was doing mem test again for almost 2 hours and there is 0 error ,you please check:
> 
> 
> edit also passed %800 with 0 errors and thanks for the bios settings i will try tomorrow


what dram frequency.. cpuZ didn't report it. (sometines if you open cpuZ while running memtest it takes a while to get a fix on the ram freq and cache).









what ever freq - lookin good!


----------



## stubass

Do you think maybe my IMC is not good?
What happens is which this particular 5820k if you boot it will stop at code 6x or even 55 (No memory) from cold boot.. if you hit safe mode, enter BIOS and just hit F10 and then it boots fine and even restart is fine..

Forgot to mention, this is one of my bench setups... when not in use i switch the power off on the PSU and unplug the PSU from the wall

What do you guys think?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what dram frequency.. cpuZ didn't report it. (sometines if you open cpuZ while running memtest it takes a while to get a fix on the ram freq and cache).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ever freq - lookin good!


ah sorry i think imoved the cpuz when getting screenshot







here is my final after 2 hours+:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Do you think maybe my IMC is not good?
> What happens is which this particular 5820k if you boot it will stop at code 6x or even 55 (No memory) from cold boot.. if you hit safe mode, enter BIOS and just hit F10 and then it boots fine and even restart is fine..
> 
> Forgot to mention, this is one of my bench setups... when not in use i switch the power off on the PSU and unplug the PSU from the wall
> 
> What do you guys think?


Increase your DRAM boot voltage and set an eventual. My 5960s IMC isn't the worlds greatest in terms of voltage required. Doing this and disabling training once the memory is stable, so that the board is loading settings from NVRAM rather than retraining at every cold cycle, irradiated all cold boot issues for me.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Do you think maybe my IMC is not good?
> What happens is which this particular 5820k if you boot it will stop at code 6x or even 55 (No memory) from cold boot.. if you hit safe mode, enter BIOS and just hit F10 and then it boots fine and even restart is fine..
> 
> Forgot to mention, this is one of my bench setups... when not in use i switch the power off on the PSU and unplug the PSU from the wall
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Increase your DRAM boot voltage and set an eventual. My 5960s IMC isn't the worlds greatest in terms of voltage required. Doing this and disabling training once the memory is stable, so that the board is loading settings from NVRAM rather than retraining at every cold cycle, irradiated all cold boot issues for me.
Click to expand...

Ok cool, this will also work when i push the ram on 1.65V for benching with Ln2? when i test the chip on Ln2 never had any issues like this only on AIO cooling!


----------



## Silent Scone

Potentially, but they might well be receiving enough voltage to pass POST and basic training routines, but it could well help when cold too. For 24/7 I run 3000 at 1T with 1.36v eventual, but my cold boot voltage needs 20mV over that in order pass POST successfully 100% of the time. It's a really handy feature, and they obviously felt that the platform needed it.

Obviously don't forget System Agent plays a big part in POST stability too. Too much can be just as detrimental as too little, and could well give 55 codes


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Potentially, but they might well be receiving enough voltage to pass POST and basic training routines, but it could well help when cold too. For 24/7 I run 3000 at 1T with 1.36v eventual, but my cold boot voltage needs 20mV over that in order pass POST successfully 100% of the time. It's a really handy feature, and they obviously felt that the platform needed it.
> 
> Obviously don't forget System Agent plays a big part in POST stability too. Too much can be just as detrimental as too little, and could well give 55 codes


ok cool, i will try on this AIO and the test profiles


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*


----------



## stubass

Ok, i think this is working... I am still on 0802 BIOS... on these boards do i lose my profiles if i update to the latest BIOS? my giga z97 didnt but thought i should ask... i have profiles saved to usb as well


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep you'll lose profiles.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep you'll lose profiles.


ok, so can you load them from usb after update?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ok, so can you load them from usb after update?


Hello

No. Overclocking profiles will not transfer from one UEFI version to another. Background rule changes between versions make such an option careless at best.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ok, so can you load them from usb after update?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> No. Overclocking profiles will not transfer from one UEFI version to another. Background rule changes between versions make such an option careless at best.
Click to expand...

OK thanks you... i will just screenshot then the settings and reconfigure


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> OK thanks you... i will just screenshot then the settings and reconfigure


It's down to the old pen n paper, I keep all my bios settings in a notebook for reference.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> OK thanks you... i will just screenshot then the settings and reconfigure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's down to the old pen n paper, I keep all my bios settings in a notebook for reference.
Click to expand...

goodidea, will do the same


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Do you think maybe my IMC is not good?
> What happens is which this particular 5820k if you boot it will stop at code 6x or even 55 (No memory) from cold boot.. if you hit safe mode, enter BIOS and just hit F10 and then it boots fine and even restart is fine..
> 
> Forgot to mention, this is one of my bench setups... when not in use i switch the power off on the PSU and unplug the PSU from the wall
> 
> What do you guys think?


scone's got it right - you can also try increasing both VCCIOs a notch or two. the other day I had freeze-in-bios. Was too low VSA.








...after re-entering bios settings following a flash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah sorry i think imoved the cpuz when getting screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my final after 2 hours+:


that's a save to bios slot! nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ok, so can you load them from usb after update?


ugh - I wish.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Do you think maybe my IMC is not good?
> What happens is which this particular 5820k if you boot it will stop at code 6x or even 55 (No memory) from cold boot.. if you hit safe mode, enter BIOS and just hit F10 and then it boots fine and even restart is fine..
> 
> Forgot to mention, this is one of my bench setups... when not in use i switch the power off on the PSU and unplug the PSU from the wall
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> scone's got it right - you can also try increasing both VCCIOs a notch or two. the other day I had freeze-in-bios. Was too low VSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...after re-entering bios settings following a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah sorry i think imoved the cpuz when getting screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my final after 2 hours+:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a save to bios slot! nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ok, so can you load them from usb after update?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ugh - I wish.
Click to expand...

thanks dude, why i nominated you and SC in the most helpful people









What sucks is all the money i spend on HW, i still have just one KB and mouse


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks dude, why i nominated you and SC in the most helpful people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sucks is all the money i spend on HW, i still have just one KB and mouse


funny thing is... one of the few things having more than one each doesn't help (well, at least I can't use two KBs at a time.







) not too good with one, really.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Kind of a how long is a piece of string question. Even if it did for him, means nothing for another system. Even things down to the ambient temps can play a part in this. I've disabled training altogether for these frequencies.


Yes. I've experienced all of that. My Corsair Vengeance 16GB 2800 kit will appear to run 3200 fine. I can run MemTest, AIDA64, Prime95, and LinX for hours. Restart the PC (either cold or warm boot, doesn't matter) and you'll sometimes get partial memory allocation on boot, or a QCode lock. Turn off memory training and you'll get all memory allocation and detection on boot. Turn the computer off long enough for a temperature drift, turn it on, and you'll still have all memory detected. Many times in this scenario I'll get boot errors or errors right into Windows. Leaving the computer on for several minutes and doing another boot will fix it, but I'm not going to put up with multiple boots to get over POST or general system instability at 3000+ memory speeds. 2666 with low timings works. It works every time on every boot with training enabled. No QCodes or warm/cold boot temperature shenanigans.

Booting is the most stressful test for DDR4. Either from POST with training, or without training and a temperature drift. Getting beyond that to do Windows based testing for hours isn't as important to me. I want my system to work in any scenario.


----------



## dansi

1201 bios supports USB3.1?

So i can super speed of USB3.1 on RVE too?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks dude, why i nominated you and SC in the most helpful people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sucks is all the money i spend on HW, i still have just one KB and mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is... one of the few things having more than one each doesn't help (well, at least I can't use two KBs at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) not too good with one, really.
Click to expand...

lol, as i made my profiles i had to keep changing the mpouse from my bench to my rig to change image lol... lucky tho i remembered alot settings anyway









this new BIOS feels like it is much better. i dont know how to explain just more stable with my settings... also VCCIO slight bump made all the difference with that 55 error.. now all is great..

thanks guys and repped those who helped this old aussie digger


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lol, as i made my profiles i had to keep changing the mpouse from my bench to my rig to change image lol... lucky tho i remembered alot settings anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this new BIOS feels like it is much better. i dont know how to explain just more stable with my settings... also VCCIO slight bump made all the difference with that 55 error.. now all is great..
> 
> thanks guys and repped those who helped this old aussie digger


----------



## dansi

Ah what the hell, just updated to 1201!

set back moi OC settings, and still boots straight to W8.1Pro desktop, so far so good.

for those having long boot time, just disabled your unused sata/sata express ports, set uefi boot only and go dram settings to enable fast boot.

Mine bios time is showing 16s.









Sooo where to set USB3.1? Dont see it in menu...Any USB3.1 sticks to test?

Going to run asus RB to get a feel.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Sooo where to set USB3.1? Dont see it in menu...Any USB3.1 sticks to test?


Hello

There are no consumer USB 3.1 device available nor is there any USB 3.1 controllers on the board. Also there are no NVMe consumer devices available.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Yes. I've experienced all of that. My Corsair Vengeance 16GB 2800 kit will appear to run 3200 fine. I can run MemTest, AIDA64, Prime95, and LinX for hours. Restart the PC (either cold or warm boot, doesn't matter) and you'll sometimes get partial memory allocation on boot, or a QCode lock. Turn off memory training and you'll get all memory allocation and detection on boot. Turn the computer off long enough for a temperature drift, turn it on, and you'll still have all memory detected. Many times in this scenario I'll get boot errors or errors right into Windows. Leaving the computer on for several minutes and doing another boot will fix it, but I'm not going to put up with multiple boots to get over POST or general system instability at 3000+ memory speeds. 2666 with low timings works. It works every time on every boot with training enabled. No QCodes or warm/cold boot temperature shenanigans.
> 
> Booting is the most stressful test for DDR4. Either from POST with training, or without training and a temperature drift. Getting beyond that to do Windows based testing for hours isn't as important to me. I want my system to work in any scenario.


That's different. If the memory is stable, disabling training shouldn't result in instability unless the system is only marginally stable. I've not experienced any write / boot problems with training disabled. As mentioned above, setting a boot DRAM voltage can help with those issues,

If the training passed but wasn't perfect when initially disabling it, OS stability will be affected. Associated voltages can help to bring consistency. If the settings applied are close then once one disables training, the system is usually quite stable.

I have experimented with this quite extensively running the same DRAM parametres when having to retrain the memory and reload profiles. The problem lies when pushing the system and memory to nearer it's limits where drift might become more frequent


----------



## tistou77

I tested the bios 1201, it is stable with the same OC and the bios 1103
But the Adaptive Mode for CPU is worse and worse

1001 and 1203
Total Adaptive Mode: 1.22v => 1.232v under Windows (in load)
Total Adaptive Mode: 1.23v => 1.248v under Windows (in load)

1201
Total Adaptive Mode: 1.22v => 1.248v under Windows (in load)
Total Adaptive Mode: 1.215v => 1.232v under Windows (in load)

Adaptive Mode for the "CPU Cache" still does not work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are no consumer USB 3.1 device available nor is there any USB 3.1 controllers on the board. Also there are no NVMe consumer devices available.


Why make an update for USB 3.1, so there are no USB 3.1 controller on the motherboard


----------



## Silent Scone

More to the point why update when you don't own any 3.1 devices


----------



## dansi

Ran 5 rounds of RB aaand....no major issues to report.

Getting the same results via HWMonitor...so another successful bios update imho.









As for the USB3.1 support...its puzzling..?

Do i need to buy some add-on cards for this 'support'?

What about NVMe?

Strange Asus, after MSI, announces USB3.1/NVMe support for their X99 range....but without built in controller?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Ran 5 rounds of RB aaand....no major issues to report.
> 
> Getting the same results via HWMonitor...so another successful bios update imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the USB3.1 support...its puzzling..?
> 
> Do i need to buy some add-on cards for this 'support'?
> 
> What about NVMe?
> 
> Strange Asus, after MSI, announces USB3.1/NVMe support for their X99 range....but without built in controller?


3.1 support will most likely add support for backward compatibility. Naturally, a BIOS update isn't going to make your motherboard support 3.1 devices fully.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Another one relatively happy here.

OC is quite better in 1201, though vccsa is still low.

But USB's near lan connector still working on their own, sometimes they work, sometimes don't...

Maybe next revision will at least be as good as 0706...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are no consumer USB 3.1 device available nor is there any USB 3.1 controllers on the board. Also there are no NVMe consumer devices available.


Some people was lucky and could buy the Samsung SM951 (from Lenovo laptops on EBay) which is NVMe compatible, when it was available...


----------



## YawMawn

I've had a few BSOD's occur now after about 48 hours of Prime95 running actual GIMPS assignments. I've got some time to get to the bottom of things now, and the first thing I did was update to the 1201 BIOS version.

Dual Inteligent Processors 5 gives me a LLC level 9 which is fine, I guess. Before, when I had the VCore at 1.300V it would *stay* at 1.300V regardless of the load. Now, though, if it starts at 1.300V it jumps up to 1.369V with LLC of 0, 6 or 9, so either the new BIOS is wonky like that or something else has happened. Any ideas what's going on?

Also, I would have normally expected the voltage to _decrease_ under load, not increase. A whole 0.07V is a bit too much for me if I'm already at 1.3V for 24/7.

Until I figure this out, I might just load up 1.24V or something in the BIOS, but I'd rather get to the root of the issue.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys! can anyone take me step by step on a how-to build a raid0 array with this board? what are the requirements and all that...?


----------



## ALT F4

Any of you using the pci-e 4x slot for ssd or m2? Was curious if there is anything out with a reasonable price and ridiculous speeds.


----------



## changboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any of you using the pci-e 4x slot for ssd or m2? Was curious if there is anything out with a reasonable price and ridiculous speeds.


Can be this ; gskill phoenix but its X8

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=G.SKILL+Phoenix&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## YawMawn

Currently I'm at 4.25 GHz Core and Cache with my 5930K. I have a 4x4GB 3000 MHz kit with stock timings of 15-15-15-35 and I've reduced the command rate to 1T and everything looks okay.

I have a VSA of 0.975V right now. Core voltage is set to 1.225V but it increases by about 0.07V as soon as a load is applied. Cache voltage is also 1.225V.

I'm not pleased with the temperatures I'm getting with the software I'm running. Mid to high 80's is a bit concerning for 24/7 temperatures. I'm slowly reducing the voltages now but because my previous level of instability was one BSOD after as much as 48 hours of continuous 100% use, I need to make baby steps with long testing periods.

For temperatures, I imagine my first goal is to reduce core voltage, right? Does VSA or Cache voltage contribute significantly to temperature?


----------



## GTANY

Can a Sapphire 290X Vapor-X be inserted in the PCI-E_16X_1 ? Indeed, will the backplate interfere with the RAM DIMMs ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> Can a Sapphire 290X Vapor-X be inserted in the PCI-E_16X_1 ? Indeed, will the backplate interfere with the RAM DIMMs ?


Not at all, there should be plenty of room.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Currently I'm at 4.25 GHz Core and Cache with my 5930K. I have a 4x4GB 3000 MHz kit with stock timings of 15-15-15-35 and I've reduced the command rate to 1T and everything looks okay.
> 
> I have a VSA of 0.975V right now. Core voltage is set to 1.225V *but it increases by about 0.07V as soon as a load is applied.* Cache voltage is also 1.225V.
> 
> I'm not pleased with the temperatures I'm getting with the software I'm running. Mid to high 80's is a bit concerning for 24/7 temperatures. I'm slowly reducing the voltages now but because my previous level of instability was one BSOD after as much as 48 hours of continuous 100% use, I need to make baby steps with long testing periods.
> 
> For temperatures, I imagine my first goal is to reduce core voltage, right? Does VSA or Cache voltage contribute significantly to temperature?


this is normal for haswell-e. your vcore will raise a bit (more with no vdroop of input voltage - which is not advised) Cache affects temps big time.


----------



## GTANY

OK, thank you.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple Update photos WIth the Board after Spray Paint and Touch Up













Kinda Still WOrking around it.

TCO


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Couple Update photos WIth the Board after Spray Paint and Touch Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda Still WOrking around it.
> 
> TCO


Nice progress!!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Nice progress!!!


Thanks. Couple More Weeks until we find out if this thing Boots Lmao.









TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

Very tidy!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Very tidy!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







TCO


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Thanks. Couple More Weeks until we find out if this thing Boots Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


I think i would have put bare minimal stuff on the board already with air cooler and seen if it posts.. just to be sure.. thats way to long for me to wait. lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, I'd be the same lol. All you want really is a splash screen just to reassure yourself


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, I'd be the same lol. All you want really is a splash screen just to reassure yourself


Can I just Say Im Scared? I don't even have an air cooler lying around. Can I use one that comes with another processor.



The Cautious One

PS: I've got a 5930K


----------



## HiTechPixel

hello, can i mix these two memory sets together? they seem to be the exact same, except for the color on the heatspreader.

*CMK16GX4M4A2400C14*
&
*CMK16GX4M4A2400C14R*


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> hello, can i mix these two memory sets together? they seem to be the exact same, except for the color on the heatspreader.
> 
> *CMK16GX4M4A2400C14*
> &
> *CMK16GX4M4A2400C14R*


That's not advisable. And there's a huge post on ROG website that Raja posted discussing why.
However, I am using two kits of same memory, and so far it works, but it's a lottery to an extent.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Can I just Say Im Scared? I don't even have an air cooler lying around. Can I use one that comes with another processor.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> PS: I've got a 5930K


It would be fine if you just use it long enough to get a splash screen to verify it posts. I would not just let it sit there and idle.. Just post with the fan and if you get the bios screen etc atleast your good.. maybe have to instert and remove ram and or cards a few times if you have read/detection issues when you are running 100% and have your WC hooked up for cooling but atleast you have a working board and dont have to wait for a couple of weeks for that..
Once i got the splash screen i would turn it off. so you really wont run any risk of overheating etc.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> That's not advisable. And there's a huge post on ROG website that Raja posted discussing why.
> However, I am using two kits of same memory, and so far it works, but it's a lottery to an extent.


Mind linking that post? Also, I will be using a 5960X, if that matters.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Mind linking that post? Also, I will be using a 5960X, if that matters.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview

Here you go.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview
> 
> Here you go.


Thanks!

Instead of mixing two memory kits, I will only buy one. Will the F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD work at 100 strap? It's 3200MHz.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Instead of mixing two memory kits, I will only buy one. Will the F4-3200C16Q-16GRKD work at 100 strap? It's 3200MHz.


Yes, 3200 runs on the 100 strap.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, 3200 runs on the 100 strap.


Nice!


----------



## YawMawn

Is there any advantage to running 3000 MHz RAM at 24 x 125 MHz vs 30 x 100 MHz?


----------



## Inteli

Aber ich bekomme ihn bei Strap 1.00 und 1.25 nicht mit 3200 zum laufen, echt schon Komisch.

Gruss, Markus

PS: Please Help me for Settings:
CPU Strap 1.00 and 3200

Immer wenn ich das einstelle erkennt er mir meistens immer nur 24GB von 32GB.
Thanks.

Sorry mi english it's not good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Is there any advantage to running 3000 MHz RAM at 24 x 125 MHz vs 30 x 100 MHz?


Yes, at the moment. Intel still hasn't updated the microcode to improve stability for 3000 frequency on 100 strap. Still works far better on 1.25.

Besides this, there isn't much of an advantage on X99 to running increased BCLK


----------



## Aelius

When setting a fan speed curve based on CPU temperature, which temperature reading does it base off of? There's the "CPUTIN" temperature (at least that's what HWMonitor calls it) which is always much lower than all the other CPU temperature readings, including the cores. CPUTIN is also the temperature reading reported in the OC Panel, it seems.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

I got the new motherboard today and a new cpu / ram from Microcenter. Worked out since they had the ACER 32" 4k display 20% off so snagged it from $1099 for $700 with pricematching.

My question is, Power connectors. I see on the mobo you have your main ATX LONG pin connector. Then at the top there is a:
EATX 12v 1 & EATX 12v 2.

Should I be putting a power connector into both ports. Also my 140mm intake roof 4 pin fan is variable. Can I control this speed in windows?


----------



## MerkageTurk

^yes just to be in the safe side


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Yes. I've experienced all of that. My Corsair Vengeance 16GB 2800 kit will appear to run 3200 fine. I can run MemTest, AIDA64, Prime95, and LinX for hours. Restart the PC (either cold or warm boot, doesn't matter) and you'll sometimes get partial memory allocation on boot, or a QCode lock. Turn off memory training and you'll get all memory allocation and detection on boot. Turn the computer off long enough for a temperature drift, turn it on, and you'll still have all memory detected. Many times in this scenario I'll get boot errors or errors right into Windows. Leaving the computer on for several minutes and doing another boot will fix it, but I'm not going to put up with multiple boots to get over POST or general system instability at 3000+ memory speeds. 2666 with low timings works. It works every time on every boot with training enabled. No QCodes or warm/cold boot temperature shenanigans.
> 
> Booting is the most stressful test for DDR4. Either from POST with training, or without training and a temperature drift. Getting beyond that to do Windows based testing for hours isn't as important to me. I want my system to work in any scenario.


I've experienced the same thing with my Corsair 16 kit. I've tried all voltages and settings and nothing seems to help. I can run every test known to man, but cold boots after 2666 Mhz on the ram will result in Qcode error or windows error, even that my system can pass all tests and after a few reboots everything is fine again on 3200 Mhz. My ram is with Samsung chips. I've tried every single vccsa voltage to help stabilize my build, but without success so far and it has been 3 months already. Maybe I'll change my RAM and never buy Corsair again.

Also I did find that when I'm using 3000 or 3200 Mhz on RAM, it is impossible to stabilize Cache regardless of its voltage or frequency.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've experienced the same thing with my Corsair 16 kit. I've tried all voltages and settings and nothing seems to help. I can run every test known to man, but cold boots after 2666 Mhz on the ram will result in Qcode error or windows error, even that my system can pass all tests and after a few reboots everything is fine again on 3200 Mhz. My ram is with Samsung chips. I've tried every single vccsa voltage to help stabilize my build, but without success so far and it has been 3 months already. Maybe I'll change my RAM and never buy Corsair again.
> 
> Also I did find that when I'm using 3000 or 3200 Mhz on RAM, it is impossible to stabilize Cache regardless of its voltage or frequency.


I tried googling more info about this problem but I can only find that only Corsair RAM has this issue. So... don't get Corsair if you want high speed? I dunno.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I tried googling more info about this problem but I can only find that only Corsair RAM has this issue. So... don't get *Corsair if you want high speed*? I dunno.


c'mon. that's BS.
@Viper
increase VCCIO one or two notches, and set vdimm the same as training. disable memtest in bios, but leave the rest on auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's down to SA tuning it has nothing to do with the memory vendor at all. If your SA is too low or too high even by as little as 10 to 20mv it can be temperamental when training.

It reminds me of my Mrs - hot and cold. For example she was laughing at me last night for falling over at 3am then shouted at me in the morning for waking her up.

Drift in training. Only I can't raise my hand to her or retrain, but I can raise or lower my SA voltage to retrain my memory.

Yes this is a terrible analogy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's down to SA tuning it has nothing to do with the memory vendor at all. If your SA is too low or too high even by as little as 10 to 20mv it can be temperamental when training.
> It reminds me of my Mrs - hot and cold. For example she was laughing at me last night for falling over at 3am then shouted at me in the morning for waking her up.
> Drift in training. Only I can't raise my hand to her or retrain, but I can raise or lower my SA voltage to retrain my memory.
> *Yes this is a terrible analogy*


especially if Mrs hot and cold should read it









speaking of cold, -3F here this morning (~-19C) gonna be a busy day checking on the elders (wait... sh.t, I'm one







)

off to fill some drums with deisel, kerosene...


----------



## Silent Scone

Then I'd likely be the one retraining







.

It would have been best to just say the platform can be temperamental and leave it at that


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes this is a terrible analogy


Indeed, but I can't come up with anything better so I'll just stay quiet.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I got the new motherboard today and a new cpu / ram from Microcenter. Worked out since they had the ACER 32" 4k display 20% off so snagged it from $1099 for $700 with pricematching.
> 
> My question is, Power connectors. I see on the mobo you have your main ATX LONG pin connector. Then at the top there is a:
> EATX 12v 1 & EATX 12v 2.
> 
> Should I be putting a power connector into both ports. Also my 140mm intake roof 4 pin fan is variable. Can I control this speed in windows?


Is that 4k the Acer B326hK?
How is it? I'm considering that one or waiting on the 34" Predator.


----------



## ozzy1925

@Jpmboy How can i disable memtest in bios?couldnt find it


----------



## Gregory14

How to change VTT voltage for the IMC?

Not VTTDDR, the 1.144v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Jpmboy How can i disable memtest in bios?couldnt find it


in the dram timings.. all the way at the bottom (just keep hitting page down until there's no more pages). Should be disabled already.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> How to change VTT voltage for the IMC?
> 
> Not VTTDDR, the 1.144v


erm - vttdrr should be 50% of vdimm.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Is that 4k the Acer B326hK?
> How is it? I'm considering that one or waiting on the 34" Predator.


In the store I liked the vertical size a lot more than the LG 34".

I wanted the Dell but when the price came to 630$/$700 how could I say no? By far it's better for gaming than my dell U3014 and was a steal.

Setting it up shortly,

By the way, should I have all 3 power connectors in the motherboard or only 2?


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's down to SA tuning it has nothing to do with the memory vendor at all. If your SA is too low or too high even by as little as 10 to 20mv it can be temperamental when training.


VCCIO is two notches up already. VCCSA voltage - done countless hours of testing this all the way up to 1,25 in 10mv steps and the result is the same. I can pass every test @ 3200 Mhz at stock 0,84 volts VCCSA, but on cold boots the systems hangs.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> VCCIO is two notches up already. VCCSA voltage - done countless hours of testing this all the way up to 1,25 in 10mv steps and the result is the same. I can pass every test @ 3200 Mhz at stock 0,84 volts VCCSA, but on cold boots the systems hangs.


You need to give us some more info about your system specs, we are working in the dark at the moment,


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You need to give us some more info about your system specs, we are working in the dark at the moment,


Here are the specs:

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-5960X @ 4500Mhz @ 1.265 volts / Uncore @ 4500 Mhz @ 1,335 volts
Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
RAM: Corsair Vengeance® LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz
SSD: 2x256GB SAMSUNG 850 PRO @ RAID 0 + 16TB SYNOLOGY NAS for backup
VIDEO CARDS: 4X AMD RADEON 290X @ stock
PSU: EVGA SUPERNOVA 1600 P2 RED SLEEVED CABLES
CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
COOLING: CUSTOM EK WATERCOOLING

If you want something more please tell me. I just want to be able to run my memory @ 3000 Mhz or 3200 Mhz .

I've had 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400Mhz 8GB kits for a total of 16GB that was very good and I didn't have any problems with it even that they were two separate kits, no cold boot problems no nothing, but it just got to 2800Mhz and nothing more so I grabbed that Corsair with Samsung chips with the hope that it will be better, but I cannot run them at XPM2 of 2800 Mhz if my Cache and CPU are overclocked even that I know with 10000% certainty that my system is stable @ 4500 Mhz, because the Crucial memory was the only thing I changed and even now I can run every test known to man without a problem as soon as the Corsair memory is @ 2666 Mhz and nothing more .

The Crucials did this for 24/7 with stock VCCSA of 0,848 volts:


The Corsairs pass memtest (proof in picture below) and any other test with no problem for many hours (days), but cold boots are present every day. If I shut down the PC and try to power on in the morning the problems begin and I have to test and fine tune everything all over again to get 3000 or 3200 Mhz out of that Corsair memory :


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-5960X @ 4500Mhz @ 1.265 volts / Uncore @ 4500 Mhz @ 1,335 volts
> Motherboard: ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance® LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz
> SSD: 2x256GB SAMSUNG 850 PRO @ RAID 0 + 16TB SYNOLOGY NAS for backup
> VIDEO CARDS: 4X AMD RADEON 290X @ stock
> PSU: EVGA SUPERNOVA 1600 P2 RED SLEEVED CABLES
> CASE: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
> COOLING: CUSTOM EK WATERCOOLING
> 
> If you want something more please tell me. I just want to be able to run my memory @ 3000 Mhz or 3200 Mhz .
> 
> I've had 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400Mhz 8GB kits for a total of 16GB that was very good and I didn't have any problems with it even that they were two separate kits, no cold boot problems no nothing, but it just got to 2800Mhz and nothing more so I grabbed that Corsair with Samsung chips with the hope that it will be better, but I cannot run them at *XPM2 of 2800 Mhz* if my Cache and CPU are overclocked even that I know with 10000% certainty that my system is stable @ 4500 Mhz, because the Crucial memory was the only thing I changed and even now I can run every test known to man without a problem as soon as the Corsair memory is @ 2666 Mhz and nothing more .
> 
> The Crucials did this for 24/7 with stock VCCSA of 0,848 volts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Corsairs pass memtest (proof in picture below) and any other test with no problem for many hours (days), but cold boots are present every day. If I shut down the PC and try to power on in the morning the problems begin and I have to test and fine tune everything all over again to get 3000 or 3200 Mhz out of that Corsair memory :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do you save your stable setting to a bios save slot? if yes, after the cold boot issue if you reload those stable settings... they are not stable and require tuning to different voltages everytime?
What problem... a b(x) q-code at cold boot? try increasing cache voltage if it is.

the 2800 XMP is what bclk?? 127.3 or something?


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've experienced the same thing with my Corsair 16 kit. I've tried all voltages and settings and nothing seems to help. I can run every test known to man, but cold boots after 2666 Mhz on the ram will result in Qcode error or windows error, even that my system can pass all tests and after a few reboots everything is fine again on 3200 Mhz. My ram is with Samsung chips. I've tried every single vccsa voltage to help stabilize my build, but without success so far and it has been 3 months already. Maybe I'll change my RAM and never buy Corsair again.
> 
> Also I did find that when I'm using 3000 or 3200 Mhz on RAM, it is impossible to stabilize Cache regardless of its voltage or frequency.


That's why I gave up on higher speeds. I can run all sorts of stability tests non-stop in Windows. Reboot the system and it has the chance to lock on a QCode, not detect all memory, or not boot at all. Letting the system cool down increases the likelihood that it occurs on boot. If I cycle the power a few times it will boot successfully and will likely run stable in Windows. I don't want to deal with having to do that though.

Now I run at 2666 with 13-14-14-32-1T timings. The low memory timings at this speed actually performs nearly the same as 3000+ DDR4 speeds. No booting shenanigans to deal with. Boots up every time and allocated all installed memory each and every time.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you save your stable setting to a bios save slot? if yes, after the cold boot issue if you reload those stable settings... they are not stable and require tuning to different voltages everytime?
> What problem... a b(x) q-code at cold boot? try increasing cache voltage if it is.
> 
> the 2800 XMP is what bclk?? 127.3 or something?


Yes I save the settings. You miss many things from my post. I'm not a new overclocker.


----------



## Jpmboy

Corsair 3000c15 4x4 kit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Corsair LPX 2800c16 4x4 kit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Yes I save the settings. You miss many things from my post. I'm not a new overclocker.


right - so you need no help in fixing the cold boot issue.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - so you need no help in fixing the cold boot issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that if you reload those settings and they fail to boot - they are not stable settings.


Are you using memory with Samsung chips? If not, you comments are just useless in my case so don't be sarcastic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Are you using memory with Samsung chips? If not, you comments are just useless in my case so don't be sarcastic.


no, I'm using hynix. who's comments are useless? considering the timing values you are using... your problem is not surprising.

post your problem here


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, I'm using hynix. who's comments are useless?


Your comments. Test some memory with Samsung or Micron chips and then give advice on certain matters. Hynix memory is easier to overclock past 3000 Mhz. Get some memory with Samsung chips and after that you can give an opinion on my problem.

P.S. I've benched for a few days Hynix chips on Gskill memory and the overclock there is a breeze, but that is nothing compared to overclocking Samsung or Micron memory.

What timings I should use? No real advice from you. Just useless arguing. Again - test some memory with samsung chips and give me proof that you are stable and I'll believe you.


----------



## VSG

Time to test this thing out on the RVE:



















I believe the Bitspower version is coming in next week as well, so it should be interesting pitting these against the CPU blocks I got. I still can't believe I am using the RVE/5960x/Dom Plats as one test rig so far- really need to do something about this and put this in the CL case instead.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've had 2x Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400Mhz 8GB kits for a total of 16GB that was very good and I didn't have any problems with it even that they were two separate kits, no cold boot problems no nothing, but it just got to 2800Mhz and nothing more so I grabbed that Corsair with Samsung chips with the hope that it will be better


Hello

That was not a wise purchase decision only going one speed bump. Also no manufacturer guarantees any XMP profile other than the primary. If you wanted 3000MHz or 3200MHz that is what you should have purchased. Perhaps you can exchange them for something more in line with your expectations.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Your comments. Test some memory with Samsung or Micron chips and then give advice on certain matters. Hynix memory is easier to overclock past 3000 Mhz. Get some memory with Samsung chips and after that you can give an opinion on my problem.
> 
> P.S. I've benched for a few days Hynix chips on Gskill memory and the overclock there is a breeze, but that is nothing compared to overclocking Samsung or Micron memory.


I have... but that's neither helpful or relevant. that's why I didn't keep the samsungs (this time around). blocked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Time to test this thing out on the RVE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the Bitspower version is coming in next week as well, so it should be interesting pitting these against the CPU blocks I got. I still can't believe I am using the RVE/5960x/Dom Plats as one test rig so far- really need to do something about this and put this in the CL case instead.


will we see a review?


----------



## ozzy1925

i am not sure if it has something to do with my motherboard pci slots but when i benchmark with my 980cards i get 7900 Fs extreme score (1611/8100) from each card but when i sli them i only get 14376 gpu score (1580/8200).I see many people gets around 15000gpu score with lower speeds.What could be the problem?Thanks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will we see a review?


If you visit my website or some other forums, yes. OCN rules prevent me from posting reviews of items I didn't pay for.


----------



## AdamK47

What's the best 32GB (4 x 8GB) money-is-no-object DDR4 kit for this board?


----------



## axiumone

Well, if money is no object.









Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 - $1169.99

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4b3000c15

Perhaps you're not looking for speed, but you need the actual capacity? I know you said, 4 x 8GB, but this is still pretty interesting.

128GB kit (32GBx4) DDR4 PC4-17000 Load Reduced ECC - $2,999.99

http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory/ct4k32g4lfq4213


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Well, if money is no object.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 - $1169.99
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4b3000c15
> 
> Perhaps you're not looking for speed, but you need the actual capacity? I know you said, 4 x 8GB, but this is still pretty interesting.
> 
> 128GB kit (32GBx4) DDR4 PC4-17000 Load Reduced ECC - $2,999.99
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory/ct4k32g4lfq4213


32GB sticks? Holy cow.


----------



## dansi

Saw the news Asus will be re-releasing bunch of motherboards with built in USB3.1 later this month, including a 'new' RVE! Explains the bios update, it is not for us, but for the future RVE users!!!

Nooo! Will present users get a free upgrade USB3.1 card or Asus is damn intended to sell us one for another $40?!

Those who bought from Amazon could probably get it swapped?!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Saw the news Asus will be re-releasing bunch of motherboards with built in USB3.1 later this month, including a 'new' RVE! Explains the bios update, it is not for us, but for the future RVE users!!!
> 
> Nooo! Will present users get a free upgrade USB3.1 card or Asus is damn intended to sell us one for another $40?!
> 
> Those who bought from Amazon could probably get it swapped?!


Wrong

I made the same mistake, if you read the article from bit-tech it states that all boards with the USB3.1 suffix will be released with an onboard controller.

All boards with U3.1 suffix (including X99 Deluxe / RVE) will be shipped with a PCI-E 1x riser card. The update is to support this.


----------



## ozzy1925

guys, i dont know whats wrong but when i install my 980 cards gpuz says: pci-e 2.0 x16 2.0 and pci-e x16 1.1.I checked it should be PCI-e 3.0.

edit:i found the setting inside bios


----------



## stxe34

mine says this until sli is enabled


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> By the way, should I have all 3 power connectors in the motherboard or only 2?


Hey can someone please answer this for me please? Was really confused on my x58 I had a larger cpu connector for Etx but on this board there is one large and one small then the main power should I plug all 3 in?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey can someone please answer this for me please? Was really confused on my x58 I had a larger cpu connector for Etx but on this board there is one large and one small then the main power should I plug all 3 in?


yes. plug in the ATX, the 8-pin eps and the 4 pin eps. you can skip the 4 pin if you plan on stock or a modest OC. .. and the 4-pin molex.


----------



## thrgk

Hey Raja,

I got a weird issue, on stock or Oc'ed.

For some reason when I turn on my computer, it sits at the bios logo screen(the one with the logo etc) and it will sit there 5 minutes or so, but then turn on and is totally fine, any idea why it hangs there? I am on latest bios


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wrong
> 
> I made the same mistake, if you read the article from bit-tech it states that all boards with the USB3.1 suffix will be released with an onboard controller.
> 
> All boards with U3.1 suffix (including X99 Deluxe / RVE) will be shipped with a PCI-E 1x riser card. The update is to support this.


Soo...will we get the riser card for free ?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Soo...will we get the riser card for free ?


Do you need usb 3.1? I am satisfied with my Corsair GTX usbstick with 450Mb/s read on USB 3.0.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Soo...will we get the riser card for free ?


Of course not. I do hope you're joking lol.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Of course not. I do hope you're joking lol.


So if I just bought a rampage exteeme should I return it and wait for this?

Also my motherboard on a Windows restart hang on the bios screen and I have to turn it off and on. Is this normal?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *So if I just bought a rampage exteeme should I return it and wait for this?*
> 
> Also my motherboard on a Windows restart hang on the bios screen and I have to turn it off and on. Is this normal?












What Do you Mean?

TCO


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So if I just bought a rampage exteeme should I return it and wait for this?


Hello

Boards that include the USB 3.1 add-in card will be more expensive than boards without. Also there are currently no USB 3.1 devices available nor were there any chipsets when the the board was designed and released. If the inclusion of USB 3.1 as a purchase option is a big deal I suggest in the future maybe waiting a year or so after a product's initial release before making a purchase. Doing so will pretty much guarantee no additional changes after ownership.


----------



## [email protected]

V5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> I got a weird issue, on stock or Oc'ed.
> 
> For some reason when I turn on my computer, it sits at the bios logo screen(the one with the logo etc) and it will sit there 5 minutes or so, but then turn on and is totally fine, any idea why it hangs there? I am on latest bios


Possibly a USB device holding up the BOOT process. See if you can find which device it is - might be able to work around by changing the USB initial settings. if not might just be something about the device and xHCI.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Boards that include the USB 3.1 add-in card will be more expensive than boards without. Also there are currently no USB 3.1 devices available nor were there any chipsets when the the board was designed and released. If the inclusion of USB 3.1 as a purchase option is a big deal I suggest in the future maybe waiting a year or so after a product's initial release before making a purchase. Doing so will pretty much guarantee no additional changes after ownership.


Thanks Praz.

Will also include this post here to clear up any further confusion:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58137-USB-3-1-And-NVME&p=478430&viewfull=1#post478430


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Boards that include the USB 3.1 add-in card will be more expensive than boards without. Also there are currently no USB 3.1 devices available nor were there any chipsets when the the board was designed and released. If the inclusion of USB 3.1 as a purchase option is a big deal I suggest in the future maybe waiting a year or so after a product's initial release before making a purchase. Doing so will pretty much guarantee no additional changes after ownership.


People tend to forget things rather quickly. Given the slow uptake of USB 3.0, it shouldn't really both 90% of people in the slightest. Anandtech made a good point last month.
Quote:


> One of my best markers for gauging adoption rates is actually from trade shows like CES or Computex. I know that USB 2.0/3.0 becomes cheap enough when more of the faster drives is handed out with press kits than the slower drives. For example:
> 
> Computex 2011: No USB 3.0, 90% USB 2.0, 10% CD
> Computex 2012: 10% USB 3.0, 90% USB 2.0
> Computex 2013: 35% USB 3.0, 60% USB 2.0, 5% CD (bad luck, I had my netbook w/o CD drive)
> Computex 2014: 60% USB 3.0, 40% USB 2.0
> CES 2015: 66% USB 3.0, 34% USB 2.0


----------



## Agenesis

Any updates on the restarting bug that came with the latest bios update?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> V5
> Possibly a USB device holding up the BOOT process. See if you can find which device it is - might be able to work around by changing the USB initial settings. if not might just be something about the device and xHCI.


Yea actually now that you say that I do get uab device not recognized when it does finally boot into windows. Thank you I'll mess around and see what it could be


----------



## muhd86

is the new update good enough to update to ...i mean my ramapge v is working perfectly what new updates does this new update bring .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Any updates on the restarting bug that came with the latest bios update?


What restarting 'bug'?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What restarting 'bug'?


Upon shutting down the system restarts back up with the latest bios. I had to use the power switch last night because it would keep happening.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58068-PC-doesn-t-shut-down-properly

Definitely not something on the os level either, because I did a clean install yesterday with my new ssd and it happened with no other programs installed.

And nope, no oc. Yet.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Upon shutting down the system restarts back up with the latest bios. I had to use the power switch last night because it would keep happening.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?58068-PC-doesn-t-shut-down-properly
> 
> Definitely not something on the os level either, because I did a clean install yesterday with my new ssd and it happened with no other programs installed.
> 
> And nope, no oc. Yet.


Hello

Not a BIOS bug. This is due to instability, software or a connected device.


----------



## Silent Scone

Wake on LAN disabled? If you're implying the system is shutting down itself this is due to instability, normally cache


----------



## BossJ

@Jpmboy - Here ya go - Hopefully you can shed some light on this and see if you can help at all!

Appreciate it!

BossJBios.zip 3944k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> @Jpmboy - Here ya go - Hopefully you can shed some light on this and see if you can help at all!
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> BossJBios.zip 3944k .zip file


see your PMs.

Basically, a lot needs to be changed. If you want to stick with 4.5 and keep that ram kit, I would set up a 4.5/4.2 3200c16 OC if the kit cooperates.

1) clrcmos
2) AI Oc tuner - Manual
3) strap 100
Synch all cores
4) Multi to 45
min cache to Auto
Max Cache to 42

Dram freq - 3200
Xtreme tweak - enabled

Dram timings: 16-18-18-43-1T everything thing else unchanged (auto)
Ext digi power:
LLC 6 to 8 (start with 6)
CPU power phase - Optimized
CPU Current - 140%
Dram current - 130% (both
Dram power - Optimized

Tweakers Paradise:

BCLK Amp - higher
PCIE preset 3
PCIE clock Amp - higher

INternal CPU:

turbo and speedstep - enabled

VR fault - disabled
VR efficiency - High Performance

Voltages:
(start with Full manual)
vcore - 1.33
Vcache - 1.25 (may need to increase if system hangs)
System Agent - 1.000
CPU SVID - disabled (auto is the same with manual I think)
CPU Input voltage - 1.92 to start
Dram SVID - Disabled
Dram voltage - 1.375 for both

everything else on auto

Advanced>
Cpu>
Boot performance - Max performance
MAx CPU Core Temp - 85
>CPU power management config
Speed step - enabled
Turbo - enabled
c-states - auto or Disabled.

let us know what you get.


----------



## BossJ

Ok - I'm going to try this one... I tried following the pics you sent me, but the computer didn't like it









just hung on BD post error

EDIT: PM'd you - but so everyone can see.. .it booted. Ran Realbench, temps under 65C (water cooled) - however, when rebooting the bios seems to be taking forever to get passed.. maybe 15 - 20 seconds? (much slower than before) ... not sure if there is any issue there though.

EDIT2: Didn't agree with the memory timings. can go to 3200 but can't achieve those timings. (All still set to auto in order to not get a bd Post code error)


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not a BIOS bug. This is due to instability, software or a connected device.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Wake on LAN disabled? If you're implying the system is shutting down itself this is due to instability, normally cache


The computer starts by itself after shutting down. I don't know how to say this any simpler.

There's already a bunch of people complaining on the rog forums so I'll let them do their job and hope this gets fixed soon.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57987-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-BIOS-1201-released-02-17-2015


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BossJ*
> 
> Ok - I'm going to try this one... I tried following the pics you sent me, but the computer didn't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hung on BD post error
> 
> EDIT: PM'd you - but so everyone can see.. .it booted. Ran Realbench, temps under 65C (water cooled) - however, when rebooting the bios seems to be taking forever to get passed.. maybe 15 - 20 seconds? (much slower than before) ... not sure if there is any issue there though.
> 
> EDIT2: Didn't agree with the memory timings. can go to 3200 but can't achieve those timings. (All still set to auto in order to not get a bd Post code error)


good to see that the settings booted right up! wouldn't really expect stability without further tuning. It's a starting point.









that GS 2800 kit will do 3200, just just ahve to spend some time at it.

either raise Vcache or lower cache multi to 40 with the settings posted above.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The computer starts by itself after shutting down. I don't know how to say this any simpler.
> 
> There's already a bunch of people complaining on the rog forums so I'll let them do their job and hope this gets fixed soon.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57987-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-BIOS-1201-released-02-17-2015


Okay, the thread you linked also had the fix, granted parts were in french, but it is there. Did you try it?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

New 5960x is 4.5 Stable at 1.3.

Using Jpmboy's settings for adaptive, but also ran a few tests and games changing only vcore to 1.3 and input voltage to 1.9. for a very simple OC.

I haven't tried tinkering with my memory yet, but I really don't see any benefits with the stuff that I do.

So far I'm loving this new X99 platform. Definitely less buggy than my rampage black/4930k setup.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The computer starts by itself after shutting down. I don't know how to say this any simpler.
> 
> There's already a bunch of people complaining on the rog forums so I'll let them do their job and hope this gets fixed soon.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57987-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-BIOS-1201-released-02-17-2015


Hello

A bunch of people? Looks like two and one of those solved the issue with a proper configuration of Windows settings. That linked thread is more about whining regarding the release of USB 3.1 capable boards. This BIOS version does not cause the system to restart when shut down so there is nothing to fix.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol that thread

It's quite sad how obvious it was that people would 'kick off' about the U3.1 situation. It really is as though people want the best of the best at all times, and it doesn't matter at all how irrelevant the change is to them.

I went for years on my P6T Deluxe without USB 3.0. Really wouldn't be that big of a deal if they revised the controller on the MB instead. Can you imagine the amount of whining if ASUS had delayed the X99 Deluxe / RVE by several months just to add USB 3.1 lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol that thread
> 
> It's quite sad how obvious it was that people would 'kick off' about the U3.1 situation. It really is as though people want the best of the best at all times, and it doesn't matter at all how irrelevant the change is to them.
> 
> I went for years on my P6T Deluxe without USB 3.0. Really wouldn't be that big of a deal if they revised the controller on the MB instead. Can you imagine the amount of whining if ASUS had delayed the X99 Deluxe / RVE by several months just to add USB 3.1 lol


hard to understand this brouhaha over a USB standard that no one can really use yet. heck - 3.0 is just less slow vs 2.0.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A bunch of people? Looks like two and one of those solved the issue with a proper configuration of Windows settings. That linked thread is more about whining regarding the release of USB 3.1 capable boards. This BIOS version does not cause the system to restart when shut down so there is nothing to fix.


Sorry, it looks like you're right.










Seriously though, I've had the board for 4 months and this has never happened before. Then poof new bios and the problem appeared. I even reinstalled my os and it happened with everything at stock. But it's pointless arguing about this since in the end it'll get us nowhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> New 5960x is 4.5 Stable at 1.3.
> 
> Using Jpmboy's settings for adaptive, but also ran a few tests and games changing only vcore to 1.3 and input voltage to 1.9. for a very simple OC.
> 
> I haven't tried tinkering with my memory yet, but I really don't see any benefits with the stuff that I do.
> 
> So far I'm loving this new X99 platform. Definitely less buggy than my rampage black/4930k setup.


wow - I accidentally clicked on dark knight 2.0... beautiful rig !!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - I accidentally clicked on dark knight 2.0... beautiful rig !!


Thanks, I had some stuff on order from FrozenCpu, to make a few changes, but they are on vacation it seems. PerformancPcs didn't have any of the stuff I needed. So for now all that changed was the Motherboard CPU and Dram.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks, I had some stuff on order from FrozenCpu, to make a few changes, but they are on vacation it seems. PerformancPcs didn't have any of the stuff I needed. So for now all that changed was the Motherboard CPU and Dram.


pretty sure that vacation is not going to end .


----------



## idahosurge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks, I had some stuff on order from FrozenCpu, to make a few changes, but they are on vacation it seems. PerformancPcs didn't have any of the stuff I needed. So for now all that changed was the Motherboard CPU and Dram.


FrozenCPU is closed, you can look in the watercooling forum, there are threads in there that discuss this. You could probably google it also.


----------



## thrgk

Yea it states on their homepage they will not be processing orders for at least 30 days while they hire new staff


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea it states on their homepage they will not be processing orders for at least 30 days while they hire new staff


I hope they make it quick.

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea it states on their homepage they will not be processing orders for at least 30 days *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make it quick.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Given what's been written in the relevant threads, what are the odds they could even find 3 guys that can actually read English, and would still go to work there . . . .









D.


----------



## ozzy1925

my system looks stable but every 2-3 restarts my board gives 00 code, closes itself and tries to boot again untill i power down from psu.What would be the problem?bios version is 1001


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> my system looks stable but every 2-3 restarts my board gives 00 code, closes itself and tries to boot again untill i power down from psu.What would be the problem?bios version is 1001


Join the club. I reverted to 2666 memory speeds with low timings. No more boot lottery.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Join the club. I reverted to 2666 memory speeds with low timings. No more boot lottery.


you mean is that because i oc´ed my rams?if yes, i just use the xmp 2.0 profile and after it boots fine with same settings (no overclocking failed message)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> pretty sure that vacation is not going to end .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> FrozenCPU is closed, you can look in the watercooling forum, there are threads in there that discuss this. You could probably google it also.


I know, I was one of those last orders that got through before the whole Fiasco. Chase Bank ended up giving me a refund. I said vacation cause I don't want the "he said, she said" blabbering to start all over again. Good luck to them, it was a great place to shop from.


----------



## 5150 Joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EK monoblock out: http://www.ekwb.com/news/570/19/EK-introduces-Rampage-V-Extreme-Monoblock/


You can see the water in the channels w/that block right? For example if it's dyed red then it'll show up?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5150 Joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EK monoblock out: http://www.ekwb.com/news/570/19/EK-introduces-Rampage-V-Extreme-Monoblock/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the water in the channels w/that block right? For example if it's dyed red then it'll show up?
Click to expand...

it does look like its transparent, so you would see the coolant through the block.


----------



## VSG

Yeah the plexi ones allow you to see the coolant inside, I have that monoblock with me now and confirmed it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

so uh, i had a brain fart...

is it F8 at the ROG POST screen to get into Safe mode for Windows?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> so uh, i had a brain fart...
> 
> is it F8 at the ROG POST screen to get into Safe mode for Windows?


yeah should be right after the bios screen when there is hyphen (-) in the top left corner


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah should be right after the bios screen when there is hyphen (-) in the top left corner


might be tricky as somehow my rig boots in 10 seconds or less now i just have to catch that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Board Works









TCO


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> might be tricky as somehow my rig boots in 10 seconds or less now i just have to catch that.


yeah its tricky sometimes. I've restarted my rig trying to get into the bios and next thing you know im back in windows again, I think z87 and z97 were even faster as i haven't that that problem to many times on x99.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah should be right after the bios screen when there is hyphen (-) in the top left corner


windows 7. don't think this works for w8.1.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows 7. don't think this works for w8.1.


then you need to disable fast boot i think...... i forget i couldent use windows 8.1 for long.









Shift + Restart thats cool

http://www.7tutorials.com/5-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-8-windows-81


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Board Works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Awesome!! Glad to see! And its painted :-D


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Awesome!! Glad to see! And its painted :-D














Ready to "Slang and Bang" with the White R5E


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys installed the heats k and dimm D1 is not reading. I have all 4 sticks in the red dimms. Anything I can do to troubleshoot?

So far I took the ram out and put it back in and it not fixed anything.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to "Slang and Bang" with the White R5E


Looks really nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys installed the heats k and dimm D1 is not reading. I have all 4 sticks in the red dimms. Anything I can do to troubleshoot?
> 
> So far I took the ram out and put it back in and it not fixed anything.


Try swapping modules. or Install one at a time. Did t he slot work before adding that heat sink?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks really nice.
> Try swapping modules. or Install one at a time. Did t he slot work before adding that heat sink?


Problem is I don't know I did not try before hand. Anyway to fix it. I hate having to to return and then Re apply everything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys installed the heats k and dimm D1 is not reading. I have all 4 sticks in the red dimms. Anything I can do to troubleshoot?
> 
> So far I took the ram out and put it back in and it not fixed anything.


tswapped ram and slots and the bad stick is still bad?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks really nice.
> Try swapping modules. or Install one at a time. Did t he slot work before adding that heat sink?


Thanks Bub! I am glad the board booted first and foremost. Then to top it off. The Ram was kicking too









TCO


----------



## ErickS

I just bought the RVE since my cat made it impossible to RMA my WS-E "he knocked it to the floor! thankfully I took the CPU out after testing to make sure it worked".

What do you guys recommend for painting the board and paint that isn't gonna peel off? Or is it going to be noticeable with 4 980s and water blocks covering everything else?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> I just bought the RVE since my cat made it impossible to RMA my WS-E "he knocked it to the floor! thankfully I took the CPU out after testing to make sure it worked".
> 
> What do you guys recommend for painting the board and paint that isn't gonna peel off? Or is it going to be noticeable with 4 980s and water blocks covering everything else?










The question is "Are you Ready to Paint"

I would recommend plasti dip at first. I used spray paint but I will flake and require touch up paint for sure.

Better Get a big roll of Masking tap. Put cardboard in the slots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









My Finished product is at the top of this page or a page back.

Good Luck.

TCO


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Motherboard maker asus has updated its boards with usb 3.1. There will be 12 boards with the new usb specs. From x99 deluxe to the z97-a. With some coming out in a few days to others in about 2 weeks or so. Asus is also releasing usb 3.1 pcie cards for older boards and another pcie card with a usb 3.1 type c connector. Estimated price for the cards is around $39 dollars.

Source
Http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-motherboards-usb-31,28616.html


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## thrgk

Does the motherboard have a certain usb where my phone will charge even if the computer is off?


----------



## mirkoj

hey guys.
anyone can help me and fast I hope.
wondering if RVE secure erase is fine to use with samsung 850 pro 512GB ssd?

was trying to find any info on suport but no luck?
Thanks


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> hey guys.
> anyone can help me and fast I hope.
> wondering if RVE secure erase is fine to use with samsung 850 pro 512GB ssd?
> 
> was trying to find any info on suport but no luck?
> Thanks


HI, Yes iv used secure erase on 2 different 850 pros, without any issues!


----------



## mirkoj

great godot o know for next time, right now didnt wanna risk it and just deleteed all partitions on drive in widnows install and then reinstalle everything. works fine. but good to know. thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Oookkkk.... so, i tried running 3D mark fire strike, and in the middle of the benchmark i want to stop it, so i press ESC. black screen, nothing going on, so i restarted it.

And WHAT!!! the bios is corrupted? WHY! at least USB bios flashback saves the day again!

Why would a simple force restart corrupt the BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Oookkkk.... so, i tried running 3D mark fire strike, and in the middle of the benchmark i want to stop it, so i press ESC. black screen, nothing going on, so i restarted it.
> 
> And WHAT!!! the bios is corrupted? WHY! at least USB bios flashback saves the day again!
> 
> Why would a simple force restart corrupt the BIOS?


Never seen that before. And your OS did not need repair? Sometimes the vid driver will crash on a forced exit and muck things up.. a power off and at worst, a clrcmos has always been enough... and believe me I've crashed FM benches pretty hard. NOt sure what's going on there. Didn't you have a corrupted bios once before?

Look at it this way, If I need to do a bios flash back.. I know who to ask.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never seen that before. And your OS did not need repair? Sometimes the vid driver will crash on a forced exit and muck things up.. a power off and at worst, a clrcmos has always been enough... and believe me I've crashed FM benches pretty hard. NOt sure what's going on there. Didn't you have a corrupted bios once before?
> 
> Look at it this way, If I need to do a bios flash back.. I know who to ask.


who's to ask?

my OS is fine, its only a month old honestly, its just that I never seen this kind of weird "bios corrupted by force restart in middle of game" thing.

And uh, the other corrupted bios incident was because of the broken adaptive Vcache.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> And WHAT!!! the bios is corrupted? WHY!


Hello

System instability. Need to work on one clock at a time to isolate it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> System instability. Need to work on one clock at a time to isolate it.


yea... which clock are we talking about?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> *who's to ask?*
> 
> my OS is fine, its only a month old honestly, its just that I never seen this kind of weird "bios corrupted by force restart in middle of game" thing.
> 
> And uh, the other corrupted bios incident was because of the broken adaptive Vcache.


you. I've never done a flash back before.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you. I've never done a flash back before.


ohhhh ok... lol

Actually this picture will explain everything. First you download a BIOS, but it has to be renamed to R5E.cap, and the drive have to be empty with nothing else on it and has to be FAT32 formatted.


just unplug everything except the power cord itself to be safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ohhhh ok... lol
> 
> Actually this picture will explain everything. First you download a BIOS, but it has to be renamed to R5E.cap, and the drive have to be empty with nothing else on it and has to be FAT32 formatted.
> 
> 
> just unplug everything except the power cord itself to be safe.











thx. hopefully I never need it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx. hopefully I never need it.


actually i like it over the regular BIOS update method, it's foolproof really.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ohhhh ok... lol
> 
> Actually this picture will explain everything. First you download a BIOS, but it has to be renamed to R5E.cap, and the drive have to be empty with nothing else on it and has to be FAT32 formatted.
> 
> 
> just unplug everything except the power cord itself to be safe.


I just went through this process when I first booted, (forgot to plug in the CpU to the PSU and was trying to overcome a 00 Code)

Worked like a charm though.

BIOS 1201


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx. hopefully I never need it.


What? Next time you need to update BIOS (shouldn't be more than a half hour) do it with that method instead. Super easy.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> What? Next time you need to update BIOS (shouldn't be more than a half hour) do it with that method instead. Super easy.


Yea, no need to fiddle through the BIOS menu, the Flashback method is so much more idiot proof









just stick it in, hold down ROG connect button, let it flash away, and done!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, no need to fiddle through the BIOS menu, the Flashback method is so much more idiot proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just stick it in, hold down ROG connect button, let it flash away, and done!


Bring back the DOS way of flashing I say, oh those were the days, lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Bring back the DOS way of flashing I say, oh those were the days, lol


for sure. no "black box" "push here" microcode loader... that said, I haven't had a single issue using the UEFI tool thru too many updates


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tswapped ram and slots and the bad stick is still bad?


Yup so I just booted with 24gb and the wifi and ethernet would detect but not access anything as well.

I just returned it to microcenter. 3rd board I have had issues with the first two had a defect with the lock on the PCIE connector. when I would take out my titan it would not come out and so when I pulled it chipped off(yes I pushed it down).

Will install this new mobo cpu and ram tom. Not sure why Windows would not lock in the ip address.

This wouldn't have to do with my installation of the heatsink or using 3 power connectors vs 2 would it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Yup so I just booted with 24gb and the wifi and ethernet would detect but not access anything as well.
> 
> I just returned it to microcenter. 3rd board I have had issues with the first two had a defect with the lock on the PCIE connector. when I would take out my titan it would not come out and so when I pulled it chipped off(yes I pushed it down).
> 
> Will install this new mobo cpu and ram tom. Not sure why Windows would not lock in the ip address.
> 
> This wouldn't have to do with my installation of the heatsink or using 3 power connectors vs 2 would it?


Hello

You really need to seek some in-person assistance with this build.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You really need to seek some in-person assistance with this build.


Praz not sure I agree I really did have bad motherboards. I have built computers for over 10 years, the store told me the motherboards I purchased we're sold before. This time I got a sealed board. I highly doubt it was due to my error. This is my third board to clarify.


----------



## dansi

Now that i have time to test, the latest 1201 bios seem to improve DRAM overclocking.

Am able to get my Crucial 2400 sport to 2666-16-16-auto-1T with micron bit disabled, it is 30 mins asus realbench stable when previously had trouble booting.









Also found the vccsa auto settings give a much higher voltage.

pre-1201 bios defaults to 0.85v
1201 defaults to 1v!









anyone found the same?


----------



## YawMawn

I'm not watching my 5930K system particularly closely. Every couple of days I'll go check on the progress of its work and I'll see that in HWMonitor, Core #4 has a maximum temperature value in the high 90's and the package in the low 100's. The rest of the cores max out in the high 70's. The temperatures for all cores hover in the low 70's.

I am guessing this is just a temperature spike of some kind that doesn't last very long because it appears to have no impact on the rest of the cores. I am completely lost as far as trying to reproduce the results. As far as I know, this core is doing nothing special; the workload is configured exactly the same across all six cores.

By the way, the CPU temperature reported by the RVE in HWMonitor, which is usually several degrees higher than what the CPU itself reports, doesn't seem strange in any way. It has not reported the same spike.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I'm not watching my 5930K system particularly closely. Every couple of days I'll go check on the progress of its work and I'll see that in HWMonitor, Core #4 has a maximum temperature value in the high 90's and the package in the low 100's. The rest of the cores max out in the high 70's. The temperatures for all cores hover in the low 70's.
> 
> I am guessing this is just a temperature spike of some kind that doesn't last very long because it appears to have no impact on the rest of the cores. I am completely lost as far as trying to reproduce the results. As far as I know, this core is doing nothing special; the workload is configured exactly the same across all six cores.
> 
> By the way, the CPU temperature reported by the RVE in HWMonitor, which is usually several degrees higher than what the CPU itself reports, doesn't seem strange in any way. It has not reported the same spike.


compare with per core temps using aid64. and run only one temperature software at a time or the "anomaly" is most likely due to a sensor polling clash.


----------



## IT Diva

My board finally got here last week, along with my monoblock from EK, so it was time for a little polishing.

I went for the plexi CSQ so that once polished, it wouldn't have such a plain look to it . . . . It also matches the GPU blocks.





With everything nicely polished, I figured better safe than sorry, so I did an air leakdown test to be sure I didn't skew an o ring somewhere that I couldn't see.



Passed the test as expected, so I did a temp setup with the board to be sure that it saw all the ram and then setup the SSD's in Raid0 and loaded the OS.



Once I get the monoblock mounted, I can slide the mobo and top rads into place and start to run some tubing. . . . .

Which I expect is going to be quite the adventure, . . . . which is why I went with the monoblock



Darlene


----------



## moorhen2

Looking good, very nice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> My board finally got here last week, along with my monoblock from EK, so it was time for a little polishing.
> 
> I went for the plexi CSQ so that once polished, it wouldn't have such a plain look to it . . . . It also matches the GPU blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everything nicely polished, I figured better safe than sorry, so I did an air leakdown test to be sure I didn't skew an o ring somewhere that I couldn't see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the test as expected, so I did a temp setup with the board to be sure that it saw all the ram and then setup the SSD's in Raid0 and loaded the OS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get the monoblock mounted, I can slide the mobo and top rads into place and start to run some tubing. . . . .
> 
> Which I expect is going to be quite the adventure, . . . . which is why I went with the monoblock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene












very nice. Besides the aesthetics - which are great, any reason you went with the monoblock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Looking good, very nice.


Wait - this gets even better...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> My board finally got here last week, along with my monoblock from EK, so it was time for a little polishing.
> 
> I went for the plexi CSQ so that once polished, it wouldn't have such a plain look to it . . . . It also matches the GPU blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With everything nicely polished, I figured better safe than sorry, so I did an air leakdown test to be sure I didn't skew an o ring somewhere that I couldn't see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed the test as expected, so I did a temp setup with the board to be sure that it saw all the ram and then setup the SSD's in Raid0 and loaded the OS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get the monoblock mounted, I can slide the mobo and top rads into place and start to run some tubing. . . . .
> 
> Which I expect is going to be quite the adventure, . . . . which is why I went with the monoblock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. Besides the aesthetics - which are great, any reason you went with the monoblock?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Looking good, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait - this gets even better...
Click to expand...

I went with the monoblock for its simplicity in plumbing it in. . . . 2 connections versus 6

I have the 3 plate exchangers and the associated res/pump to plumb for the cold loop

There's the pair of exchangers in parallel that need to also plumb into the quad GPU loop with its res/pump

And the single exchanger and its res/pump that needs to plumb into the CPU/mobo loop.

Overall, that's a lot of tubing to run and it's going to look busy enough, even with a well thought out routing plan.

Even if the monoblock sacrifices a degree or two, . . . That's a pretty acceptable trade off to save 4 tubing connections, when there's a lot of tubing involved, but since it's a chiller build, there really isn't any sacrifice that can't be made up for.

Darlene


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I went with the monoblock for its simplicity in plumbing it in. . . . 2 connections versus 6
> 
> I have the 3 plate exchangers and the associated res/pump to plumb for the cold loop
> 
> There's the pair of exchangers in parallel that need to also plumb into the quad GPU loop with its res/pump
> 
> And the single exchanger and its res/pump that needs to plumb into the CPU/mobo loop.
> 
> Overall, that's a lot of tubing to run and it's going to look busy enough, even with a well thought out routing plan.
> 
> Even if the monoblock sacrifices a degree or two, . . . That's a pretty acceptable trade off to save 4 tubing connections, when there's a lot of tubing involved, but since it's a chiller build, there really isn't any sacrifice that can't be made up for.
> 
> Darlene


Never had a doubt. please post pics showing how you use the liquid-liquid heat exchangers. I've been toying with the idea of going that route rather than an in-line chiller. Or to take advantage of the cold weather!









which one do you recommend, the 135 or 193? (15 vs 12 plates and less expensive?)


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I went with the monoblock for its simplicity in plumbing it in. . . . 2 connections versus 6
> 
> I have the 3 plate exchangers and the associated res/pump to plumb for the cold loop
> 
> There's the pair of exchangers in parallel that need to also plumb into the quad GPU loop with its res/pump
> 
> And the single exchanger and its res/pump that needs to plumb into the CPU/mobo loop.
> 
> Overall, that's a lot of tubing to run and it's going to look busy enough, even with a well thought out routing plan.
> 
> Even if the monoblock sacrifices a degree or two, . . . That's a pretty acceptable trade off to save 4 tubing connections, when there's a lot of tubing involved, but since it's a chiller build, there really isn't any sacrifice that can't be made up for.
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a doubt. please post pics showing how you use the liquid-liquid heat exchangers. I've been toying with the idea of going that route rather than an in-line chiller. Or to take advantage of the cold weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you recommend, the 135 or 193? (15 vs 12 plates and less expensive?)
Click to expand...

I use the 193's, which are the ones usually stocked by PPCs, and FCPU while it was in operation.

Here's a pic from my first chiller build, Tropical Frost, with the parallel exchangers at the bottom front of the case with the internal/ warm loop res/pump assembly mounted above it.

The whole pump/exchanger assembly attaches to the case where a 280 rad would mount at the bottom. The white tubed part is the chilled loop.



And a pic of the parallel exchanger assembly itself with the dual D5 pump for the internal loop mounted above it



Darlene


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> I use the 193's, which are the ones usually stocked by PPCs, and FCPU while it was in operation.
> 
> Here's a pic from my first chiller build, Tropical Frost, with the parallel exchangers at the bottom front of the case with the internal/ warm loop res/pump assembly mounted above it.
> 
> The white tubed part is the chilled loop:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the parallel exchanger assembly itself with the dual D5 pump for the internal loop mounted above it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


----------



## stubass

nvm, what was i thinking lol


----------



## shampoo911

now you can count me in... My Validation

now i ask for some help...

how can i disable that idle state and always be at 100% speed on the cpu?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> now you can count me in... My Validation
> 
> Ynow i ask for some help...
> 
> how can i disable that idle state and always be at 100% speed on the cpu?


Change the minimum CPU load from 5% to 100% in windows power options


----------



## vmanuelgm

The bios 1201 has disappeared from Asus Server...

Any comments???


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> The bios 1201 has disappeared from Asus Server...
> 
> Any comments???


Interesting, I hope 1201 wasn't burning up things. Many of us are on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Interesting, I hope 1201 wasn't burning up things. Many of us are on it.


same thing was happening with the new bios for the deluxe, I wouldn't worry at this point. I'm running 1201 and it's not set anything on fire yet.


----------



## axiumone

Got my monoblock this morning!





Too bad there was no copper/acetal option, I would have preferred that.


----------



## edgy436

Does anyone know if there is a limitation to the amount of drives you can have in RAID-10 when set up through the motherboard? It is only allowing me to select 4 of the 6 for some reason (all 6 are visible). They are all identical drives and they all are connected to the correct controller. Any ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a limitation to the amount of drives you can have in RAID-10 when set up through the motherboard? It is only allowing me to select 4 of the 6 for some reason (all 6 are visible). They are all identical drives and they all are connected to the correct controller. Any ideas?


Hello

Which ports are the drive connected to? From the manual:
Quote:


> *Due ID chipset behavior, the SATA6G_78, SATA6G_910 ports do not support IRST Including RAID configuration.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a limitation to the amount of drives you can have in RAID-10 when set up through the motherboard? It is only allowing me to select 4 of the 6 for some reason (all 6 are visible). They are all identical drives and they all are connected to the correct controller. Any ideas?


a raid 1+0 works with 4 disks min (it's a mirror of a raid Zero. YOu can have the extra disks there as spares - will auto rebuild should one of the primary or mirror drives fails. I run a 5 disk raid 10 on my wife's work PC. Really fault tolerant! Best to use enterprise-class or what was the RE5 drive from WD.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Which ports are the drive connected to? From the manual:


SATA ports 0-5. It appears Intel RST only lets me create a RAID 5 with six disks. I also even tried updating to the most recent RST driver. Weird.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a raid 1+0 works with 4 disks min (it's a mirror of a raid Zero. YOu can have the extra disks there as spares - will auto rebuild should one of the primary or mirror drives fails. I run a 5 disk raid 10 on my wife's work PC. Really fault tolerant! Best to use enterprise-class or what was the RE5 drive from WD.


Yup, I'm aware it requires four disks--I have six WD RE drives ready to go and connected to the correct SATA ports. It also requires an even number of drives, so I have no idea how you were able to run it with only five.


----------



## Natek

First of all I want to thank *Jpmboy* for helping me diligently with me on my overclock.

I've spent more than enough time bashing my head trying to overclock 32GB of memory

I'm still tinkering with my settings but I almost regretted getting a 32gb kit lol...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Interesting, I hope 1201 wasn't burning up things. Many of us are on it.


Oh man. This is what I flashed my BIOS to just to put windows on the Board and SSD... Please tell me this isn't something to worry about...

I just read about 1401 or something disapearing too...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Got my monoblock this morning!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there was no copper/acetal option, I would have preferred that.


Let us know of the temps!

I've seen the black and clear CSQ so far with Diva.









The Cautious One


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Got my monoblock this morning!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there was no copper/acetal option, I would have preferred that.


Man, that is sexy. I want one too.

I saw that PPC has a ASUS X99 VRM block, just not sure if it will fit the R5E.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## Justin579

how do I oc in this? this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to complicated for me? I looked up some ..... "guide" on asus and it was trash and completely useless. the auto and ez tweaker thing don't work it says target frequency whatever and it still is at 3.5ghz for me


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> how do I oc in this? this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to complicated for me? I looked up some ..... "guide" on asus and it was trash and completely useless. the auto and ez tweaker thing don't work it says target frequency whatever and it still is at 3.5ghz for me


Hello

The ASUS overclocking guides posted here and at ROG are for basic overclocking and don't really get any simpler. If you think they are "trash" it would probably be best to stick to your previous post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> there is no need to OC it. don't want to. 3.5ghz is good enough for me.


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The ASUS overclocking guides posted here and at ROG are for basic overclocking and don't really get any simpler. If you think they are "trash" it would probably be best to stick to your previous post.


Thanks for the fantastic, clearly not rude at all answer. Totally answered my question and I magically figured out how to oc.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic, clearly not rude at all answer. Totally answered my question and I magically figured out how to oc.


Hello

You're quite welcome.


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're quite welcome.


+Rep lol


----------



## Silent Scone

lol well that's made my morning.

I'd never let my son embarrass himself like that when he builds his first power system


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same thing was happening with the new bios for the deluxe, I wouldn't worry at this point. I'm running 1201 and it's not set anything on fire yet.


Or has it?

LOL


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi.

No comments from Asus guys about 1201 disappearing...

I saw Praz comments on sm951, which I thought was NVMe compatible, when it is not...

Guys, are you using IRST for AHCI, or simply Win 8.1 drivers???


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol well that's made my morning.
> 
> I'd never let my son embarrass himself like that when he builds his first power system


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're quite welcome.


embarassed? Of what? Some comments online? Oh yeah. You got me.

And I did what the guide said. I didn't just look at the link. Put voltage in, the core numbers in etc. So stop acting like you're better then everyone else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> SATA ports 0-5. It appears Intel RST only lets me create a RAID 5 with six disks. I also even tried updating to the most recent RST driver. Weird.
> Yup, I'm aware it requires four disks--I have six WD RE drives ready to go and connected to the correct SATA ports. It also requires an even number of drives, so I have no idea how you were able to run it with only five.


the odd number includes a hot spare. A 1+0 is very fault tolerant. With a hot spare a rebuild is invisible to the user and most times the "bad" drive will repair (especially the RE drives







) and become the hot spare. I tried measuring any speed advantage with spreading the stripe over more drives but didn't see any real benefit for 1+0. It should be there, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or has it?
> LOL


nah, that would be surprising since I use dos to flash cards but you never know.








New one arrives today... weather permitting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi.
> No comments from Asus guys about 1201 disappearing...
> I saw Praz comments on sm951, which I thought was NVMe compatible, when it is not...
> Guys, are you using IRST for AHCI, or simply Win 8.1 drivers???


For w8.1 running off an M.2 I deleted IRST and am using the windows driver. If you head over to SevenForums in the bugcheck thread, It's amazing how many times IRST is a problem.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> embarassed? Of what? Some comments online? Oh yeah. You got me.
> 
> And I did what the guide said. I didn't just look at the link. Put voltage in, the core numbers in etc. So stop acting like you're better then everyone else.


Do you want help with that OC?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> embarassed? Of what? Some comments online? Oh yeah. You got me.
> 
> And I did what the guide said. I didn't just look at the link. Put voltage in, the core numbers in etc. So stop acting like you're better then everyone else.


Um Excuse me Sir! Sir! Yes you..

This isn't reddit, or youtube, or some kind of community that doesn't care about you.

We Don't Care HOwever about where you are from, if you are gay or not, what your favorite colour is etc.

We Do to try to help everyone that walks in with a question that cannot be answered by the user.

Please don't burn your bridge that brought you here. And just ask for help nicely

The Cautious One

@Praz @[email protected] @Jpmboy @szeged @Silent Scone

Is some of the best help you could come across.

(Sorry if I forgot anyone )


----------



## tistou77

Jpmboy, you do not have a voltage difference with the 1201 (compared to 1001) and Adaptive Mode?

For me with the 1201
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested the bios 1201, it is stable with the same OC and the bios 1103
> But the Adaptive Mode for CPU is worse and worse
> 
> *1001 and 1103*
> 
> Total Adaptive Mode: 1.22v => 1.232v under Windows (in load)
> Total Adaptive Mode: 1.23v => 1.248v under Windows (in load)
> VCCSA Offset Mode: 0.176 => 1.000v under Windows (in load) with peaks at 1.008v
> 
> *1201*
> 
> Total Adaptive Mode: 1.21v => 1.232v under Windows (in load)
> Total Adaptive Mode: 1.22v => 1.248v under Windows (in load)
> VCCSA Offset Mode: 0.18 => 1.000v under Windows (in load) with peaks at 1.008v


No the joy this 1201


----------



## Justin579

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Um Excuse me Sir! Sir! Yes you..
> 
> This isn't reddit, or youtube, or some kind of community that doesn't care about you.
> 
> We Don't Care HOwever about where you are from, if you are gay or not, what your favorite colour is etc.
> 
> We Do to try to help everyone that walks in with a question that cannot be answered by the user.
> 
> Please don't burn your bridge that brought you here. And just ask for help nicely
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> @Praz @[email protected] @Jpmboy @szeged @Silent Scone
> 
> Is some of the best help you could come across.
> 
> (Sorry if I forgot anyone )


I did ask. I got a big middle finger. Why do you think I'm being a ass?for lolz? Did that quote look like my first reply to the thread? Go back a page.
I'm done with this crap. I'll be gone soon anyway. Have fun being the d1ckheads you all are. And for the great help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Jpmboy, you do not have a voltage difference with the 1201 (compared to 1001) and Adaptive Mode?
> 
> For me with the 1201
> No the joy this 1201


I guess I don't see any meaningful difference in the voltages you posted? Am I missing something (help!)? And are the values you reported software or measured off the MB?

gotta see what I can do about the 1+ inch of ICE on my driveway... maybe get a pick-up hockey game going.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I did ask. I got a big middle finger. Why do you think I'm being a ass?for lolz? Did that quote look like my first reply to the thread? Go back a page.
> I'm done with this crap. I'll be gone soon anyway. Have fun being the d1ckheads you all are. And for the great help.


okay - bye.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I did ask. I got a big middle finger. Why do you think I'm being a ass?for lolz? Did that quote look like my first reply to the thread? Go back a page.
> I'm done with this crap. I'll be gone soon anyway. Have fun being the d1ckheads you all are. And for the great help.


That's Good.

Could you make sure the Door Closes Fully when you leave.

I don't want the Cold air to escape.










THe Cautious One


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I guess I don't see any meaningful difference in the voltages you posted? Am I missing something (help!)? And are the values you reported software or measured off the MB?


I look the tensions with AIDA64 (identical with a multimeter)
I find this huge difference 0.030v for the Vcore (Vcore bios => vcore under Windows)

Maybe each R5E is different on the management "precise" of the Adaptive Mode


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I did ask. I got a big middle finger. Why do you think I'm being a ass?for lolz? Did that quote look like my first reply to the thread? Go back a page.
> I'm done with this crap. I'll be gone soon anyway. Have fun being the d1ckheads you all are. And for the great help.


you came in acting like a jerkoff and then got mad that you couldnt figure out how to read the non basic overclocking guide.

bye cya



i would have used spoilers for the image but i think you would need a guide on how to view it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's Good.
> 
> Could you make sure the Door Closes Fully when you leave.
> 
> *I don't want the Cold air to escape.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe Cautious One












only an OCer would think of that.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> i would have used spoilers for the image but i think you would need a guide on how to view it.












This. This Is Good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only an OCer would think of that.










I Try.









The Cautious ONe

You guys rock btw. Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For w8.1 running off an M.2 I deleted IRST and am using the windows driver. If you head over to SevenForums in the bugcheck thread, It's amazing how many times IRST is a problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Weird what happened to RSTe, which I was using until Asus and Intel explained were not compatible with X99 (but installed and worked ok).

I think RST are less compatible with this platform in AHCI mode...


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justin579*
> 
> I did ask. I got a big middle finger. Why do you think I'm being a ass?for lolz? Did that quote look like my first reply to the thread? Go back a page.
> I'm done with this crap. I'll be gone soon anyway. Have fun being the d1ckheads you all are. And for the great help.


Now now, that's no way to talk to the grown up's, throwing your toys out of the pram wont get you anywhere.


----------



## prelude514

I updated to 1201 yesterday, after getting my 5960x replacement from Intel. Seeing that 1201 was pulled, I got nervous and gave Asus tech support a call to see if they could figure out why it was pulled.

After explaining my case and with the dead 5960x, he put me on hold for about 10 minutes to try and find answers. When he came back, he didn't know why it was pulled specifically, but recommended that I flash back to 1103 to be safe stating that if it was pulled had to be for a good reason... He emailed some higher ups to get an answer, and will apparently be emailing me once he gets a reply. I'm not holding my breath for an answer, though, considering Asus' horrible customer support.

What I found most interesting, was that he confirmed that the RVE was know around his office to have killed quite a few more CPUs than average. I was running shamino's 0802 when mine was whacked.

Time to flash back to 1103.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> he confirmed that the RVE was know around his office to have killed quite a few more CPUs than average.


Hello

Must have been a misunderstanding as this is not true. v1201 was removed because of a minor corner case involving the ASMedia SATA controller. Once fixed the patched version will be posted at ASUS.com.


----------



## prelude514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Must have been a misunderstanding as this is not true. v1201 was removed because of a minor corner case involving the ASMedia SATA controller. Once fixed the patched version will be posted at ASUS.com.


Hi Praz,

Sorry if I wasn't clear, I didn't mean that 1201 was responsible for killing more CPUs than average. He just mentioned the board, so I assume it was with earlier BIOS revisions.

May I ask where you got the information about the SATA controller being the issue with 1201? I have 10 SSD/HDDs in my system, so I guess I should probably roll back even if that is the only issue with 1201?

Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Must have been a misunderstanding as this is not true. v1201 was removed because of a minor corner case involving the ASMedia SATA controller. Once fixed the patched version will be posted at ASUS.com.


So If I have my board Flashed to 1201 I should Reflash? Does this affect every board or just some?

TCO


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prelude514*
> 
> May I ask where you got the information about the SATA controller being the issue with 1201? I have 10 SSD/HDDs in my system, so I guess I should probably roll back even if that is the only issue with 1201?
> 
> Thanks


From me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So If I have my board Flashed to 1201 I should Reflash? Does this affect every board or just some?
> 
> TCO


Wait for the next build to come out and then flash to that. I don't see any major reason to flash back to an earlier build in the interim unless you have to use the ASMedia SATA ports.


----------



## prelude514

Alright, I'll stick to 1103 since I'm using those ports. Thanks Praz and Raja.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wait for the next build to come out and then flash to that. I don't see any major reason to flash back to an earlier build in the interim unless you have to use the ASMedia SATA ports.


Preciate that









TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I look the tensions with AIDA64 (identical with a multimeter)
> I find this huge difference 0.030v for the Vcore (Vcore bios => vcore under Windows)
> 
> Maybe each R5E is different on the management "precise" of the Adaptive Mode


Maybe different bios.. but this platform does ADD vcore and droops V_input underload.. I think this is a non-issue... especially with that knowledge.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Weird what happened to RSTe, which I was using until Asus and Intel explained were not compatible with X99 (but installed and worked ok).
> 
> I think RST are less compatible with this platform in AHCI mode...


Yeah, "Brink" pm'ed me about that right at launch. I have W7 on a raid 0 and w8.1 on the M.2 drive. Only using IRST with W7 for obvious reasons.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe different bios.. but this platform does ADD vcore and droops V_input underload.. I think this is a non-issue... especially with that knowledge.


I have always saw an increase of Vcore in Adaptive Mode (Vrise) but no Vdrop with the R5E


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I have always saw an increase of Vcore in Adaptive Mode (Vrise) but no Vdrop with the R5E


I think these bios control "drop" well. If you really mean drop and not droop.


----------



## shampoo911

looking for a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k without using xmp...

any help here? this mobo has 99 tons of options and i dont know what numbers go where...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> looking for a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k without using xmp...
> 
> any help here? this mobo has 99 tons of options and i dont know what numbers go where...


check page 1 of *this* thread for a guide.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a limitation to the amount of drives you can have in RAID-10 when set up through the motherboard? It is only allowing me to select 4 of the 6 for some reason (all 6 are visible). They are all identical drives and they all are connected to the correct controller. Any ideas?


Anyone else have any other ideas/suggestions? Is this just a motherboard limitation or is it an Intel RST limitation?

I hope I'm not stuck attempting to make two three-drive RAID0s and then using Windows RAID1 on them.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Anyone else have any other ideas/suggestions? Is this just a motherboard limitation or is it an Intel RST limitation?
> 
> I hope I'm not stuck attempting to make two three-drive RAID0s and then using Windows RAID1 on them.


Hello

IRST has always only supported 4 drive RAID10 arrays. I have no idea if that limit has changed with X99.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> IRST has always only supported 4 drive RAID10 arrays. I have no idea if that limit has changed with X99.


I see. According to this post on the Intel forums, it may have been possible with previous versions of RST (or even RSTe): https://communities.intel.com/thread/11612

Hopefully the next RST driver enables this especially since X99 should have 10 SATA ports accessible by RST.

I guess in the meantime I will create 3 mirrors in RST and then use Windows's Disk Management to stripe those unless someone has a better idea that doesn't require a RAID card. :


----------



## Natek

Question for you knowledgeable folks,

I know Jpmboy has mentioned that there is no way to use adaptive mode using 125bclk. I can't seem to run my board for stable for long periods without using xmp settings on my 32gb memory. Would I be better off buying a 16gb kit in the interim? I just feel like my ram is disastrous for overclocking, especially since I don't have the years of expertise and patience that some do. I wish there would have been a disclaimer discouraging the amatuer enthusiast from 32gb kits. I'm not one for giving up but I've spent more than a week straight to see most stress tests fail after.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natek*
> 
> Question for you knowledgeable folks,
> 
> I know Jpmboy has mentioned that there is no way to use adaptive mode using 125bclk. I can't seem to run my board for stable for long periods without using xmp settings on my 32gb memory. *Would I be better off buying a 16gb kit in the interim*? I just feel like my ram is disastrous for overclocking, especially since I don't have the years of expertise and patience that some do. I wish there would have been a disclaimer discouraging the amatuer enthusiast from 32gb kits. I'm not one for giving up but I've spent more than a week straight to see most stress tests fail after.


You can try Offset vcore with 125 strap, just not adaptive. A 16GB kit will definitely make ram OC a lot easier... I'm sure you could sell that 32GB kit.

Remind me, is that an 8x4G or 4x8GB kit?


----------



## Natek

G.Skill 2800mhz 4x8gb

I'm assuming double-sided is difficult just in general


----------



## ozzy1925

i see code AA after i enter into windows is this normal ?Because as i know the code should be A0


----------



## MerkageTurk

It is normal


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natek*
> 
> G.Skill 2800mhz 4x8gb
> I'm assuming double-sided is difficult just in general


Yeah - that's difficult ot OC. Even 2800 is not cooperating, right? (one thing about GSkill tech help - they told one guy here that he should run at least 1.2V SA.







... _at least._) If you are looking to run >2800 and 32GB without electrocuting the sticks, maybe an 8x4 kit could do better? IDK, only thing around here with >16GB runs low speed EEC ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i see code AA after i enter into windows is this normal ?Because as i know the code should be A0


Uh oh - mine says AA also .








no worries ozzy, that's normal. 10-40 may show up with sleep modes.


----------



## Natek

Jpmboy,

What 16GB kit is worth using? I've read that the hynix chips are the best.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natek*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> What 16GB kit is worth using? I've read that the hynix chips are the best.


oh man - that al depends on your budget and what ram speed you what you achieve. A Corsair version 5.29 are Hynix. The ADATA I'm putzin with right now seem to be Samsung, but they do 3333c16 pretty easy. At launch I had a Corsair 2800LPX kit that had zero issues running 3200c16 at 1.375V, and 3000c16 at 1.385V... that was a pretty good product. The G Skill 2800-3000 are also very good. If you are looking for 2800 and lower, def look at the crucial ballistic stuff 2133-2400. They are OCing very well. LOl - so many choices!


----------



## Natek

I didn't go overboard but I spend close to $500 on my 32gb kit lol. I just want something that I can oc using adaptive mode(100 bclk). The fastest option is microcenter but I've always leaned towards and purchased G.Skill.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just bought a Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD. There are no issues getting such a device setup as boot device with the RVE is there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natek*
> 
> I didn't go overboard but I spend close to $500 on my 32gb kit lol. I just want something that I can oc using adaptive mode(100 bclk). The fastest option is microcenter but I've always leaned towards and purchased G.Skill.


G Skill are very good. Personally, I wouldn't get anything lower than 2800c15-c16. these lok good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799
besides corsair version 5.29, the only Hynix brand is Klevv.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I just bought a Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD. There are no issues getting such a device setup as boot device with the RVE is there?


Check with @Praz, I think there's a firmware update for UEFI boot? I used the Plextor M.2, no issues at all.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check with @Praz, I think there's a firmware update for UEFI boot? I used the Plextor M.2, no issues at all.


Hello

The 951 is basically no different than the 941. Install the operating system with CSM set to disabled. No other configuration is needed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok nice on the 951!

Anyone using the RVE EK Monoblock cooler? Thinking about getting it but worried the CPU cooling won't be up to par on a stand-alone such as their Evo (less-pressure, no springs used).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok nice on the 951!
> 
> Anyone using the RVE EK Monoblock cooler? Thinking about getting it but worried the CPU cooling won't be up to par on a stand-alone such as their Evo (less-pressure, no springs used).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Darlene (IT Diva, posted a few days ago) and I think geggeg


----------



## VSG

I am midway through testing, Supremacy Evo is just a bit better as far as temps go on my 5960x. TIM spread was not bad once I got the hang of the installation (my first monoblock). The thing with the monoblock is that the ports can be far off and so here the inlet port has the water falling directly on top of the CPU itself rather than get directed through the insert and jetplate. This combined with the larger metal contact area seems to make up for the customized insert and jetplate design from the Evo.

If you saw my results with the Supremacy MX block (not on OCN), then that will give you a very good idea of how this performs thermally on the 5960x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Lol - *these* are starting to get within range.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I saw those Jpmboy last night I was looking at the m2 ssd vs regular ssd and I couldn't find much of a difference only that there were 2 samsung ones that were double my mx100 speeds. I did see the pcie ones and those speeds are amazing compared to our ssd we have now. Hopefully soon, hopefully soon


----------



## IT Diva

This was my first monoblock install as well, so I took my time with it and seems everything went as it's supposed to.

One thing to note, perhaps, is that it requires changing the CPU socket backplate from the normal one to the slim one that comes supplied with the board for optional use. . . . .

Not a big deal if you're experienced installing blocks, but for a noob, it could put the socket pins at risk if they aren't very mechanically inclined or tend to be fumble fingered.

The plastic washer setup with M4 screws seems to allow just enough "crush" or compression to firmly seat the massive metal plate with plenty of force onto the CPU . . . . I would not be worried about a lack of seating pressure.

As far as separating the heatpipe from the big rear heatsink/ I/O cover, mine definitely required a lot of heat, same as my R4BE did. (about 10 minutes with a propane torch)

I've heard tales and seen a video of it just coming out with a twisting motion, but that has to be the exception, not the rule.

I'm still a good ways from being able to do any real testing to see how it seems to do against discrete blocks, but I really doubt that it could be more than the normal variation you'd get between an average mount and a really good one.

Darlene

Here's mine installed, just the block on the mobo, It's polished, so it's a bit hard to get a good flash pic without too much glare:



And with memory and rear I/O heatsink installed ;



Here's the heatpipe separated out of the rear I/O heatsink, it's still hot and you can see the fingerprint the glove finger left, which cleaned right up nicely, after it cooled enough to touch it.


----------



## VSG

Sheesh I was hoping that twist to remove heatpipe was the norm than the exception. Time to bust out the oxy-acetylene torch then


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sheesh I was hoping that *twist to remove heatpipe* was the norm than the exception. Time to bust out the oxy-acetylene torch then


It's Not. I was wishing the same and realized it wasn't after I snapped mine in half.

TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sheesh I was hoping that twist to remove heatpipe was the norm than the exception. Time to bust out the oxy-acetylene torch then


You can see if you blow the pic up, that they did not skimp on the thermal adhesive on mine, lol . . .

One thing to be careful of, is that the trim piece on the top of the rear heatsink is just a thin strip of embossed aluminum, and it scratches easy as hell. It's a lot cheezier than the way the R4BE was made.

If I had noticed that sooner, rather than later, I would have put down some soft thermal mat on the table first so I didn't bugger the trim bit.

I need to touchup the red accent line on mine, or just remove the strip altogether and leave the plain black anodized showing..

D.


----------



## dansi

I like how the big "extreme" part is just an empty cover.

lame. Asus could have put some aluminium to aid the VRM cooling.

The X99WS still looks to be best cooling setup


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like how the big "extreme" part is just an empty cover.
> 
> lame. Asus could have put some aluminium to aid the VRM cooling.
> 
> The X99WS still looks to be best cooling setup


It does aid the VRM cooling . . .

That's what the heatpipe we're whining about is for.

D.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sheesh I was hoping that twist to remove heatpipe was the norm than the exception. Time to bust out the oxy-acetylene torch then


I have the same experience as others as well. My heat pipe just broke after heating it for a few minutes.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I have the same experience as others as well. My heat pipe just broke after heating it for a few minutes.


You guys were at an advantage too. Never thought to put heat on it.

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

You guys are crazy! propane torches, broken heat pipes...


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You guys were at an advantage too. Never thought to put heat on it.
> 
> TCO


Yeah, mine snapped exactly the same way, even after applying heat.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> You guys were at an advantage too. Never thought to put heat on it.
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine snapped exactly the same way, even after applying heat.
Click to expand...

It takes quite a bit of heat.

I use a pretty good Bernz-O-Matic with a large tip with the valve near wide open for a good 10 minutes before I put any real "try" at twisting it to see if it's ready to come free.

Don't forget gloves . . . . some one always does and regrets it instantly.

Darlene


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, mine snapped exactly the same way, even after applying heat.


I Feel your Pain. Trust Me. I think my jaw dropped pretty far when It first twisted and snapped.

TCO

Though I was impressed with the Results Afterwards.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

Yeah for sure. I was relieved that the board worked for you and the risk paid off big.


----------



## YawMawn

I ended up cutting the heatpipe with a hacksaw. I actually liked the aesthetic of it so I left it looking like the heatpipe was coming out of the VRM block.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I ended up cutting the heatpipe with a hacksaw. I actually liked the aesthetic of it so I left it looking like the heatpipe was coming out of the VRM block.


Heh, i have broken mine too







and left the piece of heatpipe


----------



## ozzy1925

i remember seing a heatpipe removal video but cant find it anymore


----------



## petedread

You accidentally called their guide trash and got a witty reply, hardly the middle finger.


----------



## szeged

Is anyone else confused now


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah.


----------



## VSG

Remember the guy complaining about how hard it was to OC on the RVE and had another post elsewhere saying he's happy with 3.5 GHz that Praz called him out on, followed by the big spaz out? I am pretty sure this guy meant to reply to him but didn't quote him.


----------



## Nizzen

I need to cut the heatpipe too now. IO panel is too naked with the Monoblock









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/RVE monoblock.jpg.html


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> You accidentally called their guide trash and got a witty reply, hardly the middle finger.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Is anyone else confused now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Remember the guy complaining about how hard it was to OC on the RVE and had another post elsewhere saying he's happy with 3.5 GHz that Praz called him out on, followed by the big spaz out? I am pretty sure this guy meant to reply to him but didn't quote him.


LOL


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah for sure. I was relieved that the board worked for you and the risk paid off big.


I really appreciate that VSG. Getting my 980 this week and my 512GB SSD

Super stoked. We are very close. Only a matter of time before tubing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Is anyone else confused now


Yes... Extremely









TCO


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I need to cut the heatpipe too now. IO panel is too naked with the Monoblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/RVE monoblock.jpg.html


Just use plenty of heat and read the last few pages, and it'll come out cleanly without breaking. . . . .

Or you can just twist it off and call it a day.

D.


----------



## vmanuelgm

New bios 1302 available:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1302.zip

1.Support 5th-Generation Intel Core Processors
2.Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
3.Support NVMe

Intel 5th generation cpu's???


----------



## szeged

broadwell k? lol.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> New bios 1302 available:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1302.zip
> 
> 1.Support 5th-Generation Intel Core Processors
> 2.Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
> 3.Support NVMe
> 
> Intel 5th generation cpu's???


Haswell-E is part of Intel's 5th generation processor lineup. Maybe support for additional processors?


----------



## Kimir

An 8 cores k processor coming in the lineup? That'd be great


----------



## Jpmboy

will give it a try tonight.


----------



## moorhen2

Windows 7 only, not listed for 8.1.


----------



## tistou77

The 1302 is as good as the 1001 (much better than the 1103 and 1201 on the Adaptive Mode)
I re-tested the Adaptive Mode for "CPU Cache", and it does not boot (code 96)


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> New bios 1302 available:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1302.zip
> 
> 1.Support 5th-Generation Intel Core Processors
> 2.Support ASUS USB 3.1 PCIE add-on card
> 3.Support NVMe
> 
> Intel 5th generation cpu's???


Flashed it, And reapplied my overclocking settings and all is good! seems like this firmware updated the IROG firmware. So maybe new microcode for the new CPU's was added


----------



## ALT F4

Any of you guys using sound cards on your board? I'm curious how the supremefx holds up to dedicated sound cards. I will ask in the other section later.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any of you guys using sound cards on your board? I'm curious how the supremefx holds up to dedicated sound cards. I will ask in the other section later.


i use a soundblaster z... but i have not used the onboard since i purchased a sound card... this SBZ has been with me for like 2 years... and before that, a xfi titanium fatality...

anything you want to know, ask away..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Windows 7 only, not listed for 8.1.


looks like it is now?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@[email protected] @Praz Do you guys know what "Support 5th-Generation Intel Core Processors" is referring to?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like it is now?


That's odd, as according to the UK site, it isn't.

http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## moorhen2

Could be a "refresh" on the cards, or new CPU's.


----------



## edgy436

Thankfully that I/O heatsink came off the heatpipe in one easy twist. Makes me think that mine was never properly attached to begin with.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully that I/O heatsink came off the heatpipe in one easy twist. Makes me think that mine was never properly attached to begin with.


Goodness. Thats a little bit of cash you got sitting in there. That a 900D?

You look like you could Use a Better Case









TCO


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Goodness. Thats a little bit of cash you got sitting in there. That a 900D?
> 
> You look like you could Use a Better Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yup, a 900D. I looked at some CaseLabs cases, but found them too industrial for my liking.









I had all these parts lying around since September, but couldn't finish the build until now since I was waiting for EK to release their RVE Monoblock. At least it was completed before the Titan X was announced.









EDIT: Maybe someone has an idea on how I can light up my res. It already has two 5mm white LEDs in in the bottom ports.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's odd, as according to the UK site, it isn't.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


uh-oh. that's strange.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh-oh. that's strange.


I only see BIOS 1103 for the Rampage V on my side.

The Cautious One

Last time I flashed was 1201.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i use a soundblaster z... but i have not used the onboard since i purchased a sound card... this SBZ has been with me for like 2 years... and before that, a xfi titanium fatality...
> 
> anything you want to know, ask away..


I'll check those out. Randomly my setup has started to pick up static noises. This is randomly after 3+ months. I don't want to try everything under the sun, if a sound card does not fix the issue I might have to sell the computer








Jokes aside, the only thing I've done since the problem was update the bios.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The 1302 is as good as the 1001 (much better than the 1103 and 1201 on the Adaptive Mode)
> I re-tested the Adaptive Mode for "CPU Cache", and it does not boot (code 96)


I was getting the same a few pages back. I went with offset for vcache following jpmboy's advice

EDIT: Not a few pages back here. In the Haswell E thread


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh-oh. that's strange.


Takes a while for the servers to sync and replicate.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, I just figured different work day time zones.


----------



## MerkageTurk

So would this new update cause any issues as with previous updates?


----------



## VSG

Got another mobo kit, this time from Taiwan:


----------



## kamyk155

Hello guys again - *yesterday I killed my second RVE.*

First mobo died after copy bios 1 to bios 2
Second mobo died after copy bios 2 to bios 1.
Just GREAT !

I flash my mobo to 1302 bios no problems - just download bios do hdd, enter bios, showed the patch to bios on hdd and start to flash using inside bios flasher.
Everything went smoothly - I saw new bios 1302 after that. But then I remember what say to me asus technican I talked to after first mobo died - do not be affraid to use build in bios copy function. If my bios2 is dead from beginning try to restore him by flashing him one more time or copy to him good bios.
Soooooooo...............I use it and next mobo is dead

Both mobos same - after copying bios to bios - I can see post zero zero and continous on/off.
Computer turning on for about 3 sec showing 00 and turning off for 3 sec and again, again, again until I unplug power from the wall.

Now I am trying to contact my asus technican again and waiting for reply.
Asus.........I love this mobos............sorry for bad english.....


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I just figured different work day time zones.


Yes, that was it, 1302 on the UK site now for 8.1.









Edit, have you tried it yet mate.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> Hello guys again - *yesterday I killed my second RVE.*
> 
> First mobo died after copy bios 1 to bios 2
> Second mobo died after copy bios 2 to bios 1.
> Just GREAT !
> 
> I flash my mobo to 1302 bios no problems - just download bios do hdd, enter bios, showed the patch to bios on hdd and start to flash using inside bios flasher.
> Everything went smoothly - I saw new bios 1302 after that. But then I remember what say to me asus technican I talked to after first mobo died - do not be affraid to use build in bios copy function. If my bios2 is dead from beginning try to restore him by flashing him one more time or copy to him good bios.
> Soooooooo...............I use it and next mobo is dead
> 
> Both mobos same - after copying bios to bios - I can see post zero zero and continous on/off.
> Computer turning on for about 3 sec showing 00 and turning off for 3 sec and again, again, again until I unplug power from the wall.
> 
> Now I am trying to contact my asus technican again and waiting for reply.
> Asus.........I love this mobos............sorry for bad english.....


Why do you feel the need to keep copying bios to bios, bios 2 is only there as a "get me out of trouble" bios, your not meant to run your system 24/7 using it, correct me if I am wrong anyone.


----------



## kamyk155

First mobo - i try to duplicate bios 1 to 2 because lots of people say - its better to have two the same versions - sometimes for better oc, less problems, for compatibility
Second mobo - bios 1 was DOA and asus technican say - try to duplicate it from working one. I say my first mobo died because of copying them. He say - I do it many times and I don't have problem like that.
So I try again...................and again it killed my mobo.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> First mobo - i try to duplicate bios 1 to 2 because lots of people say - its better to have two the same versions - sometimes for better oc, less problems, for compatibility
> Second mobo - bios 1 was DOA and asus technican say - try to duplicate it from working one. I say my first mobo died because of copying them. He say - I do it many times and I don't have problem like that.
> So I try again...................and again it killed my mobo.


Hello

When copying one BIOS to the other the one that is being copied is only read. There is no programming or writing done to the copied BIOS. Clearly there is some type of procedural miscue here. Once you receive this third motherboard please do not use the copy feature anymore. At this point all that is being accomplished is to help drive up the cost of the product because of unnecessary RMAs. And for future reference the reasons you have listed as to having both BIOS chips on the same version firmware is complete nonsense. If anything there are a multitude of reasons for them to remain with different versions of the firmware.


----------



## kamyk155

Praz - I understand copying bios2 to bios1 was unnecessary.
When I get my second mobo after killing first that way I was afraid to do it again. However there was another problem - on my new mobo bios1 was totally dead (00). I was scared to copy working bios2 to damaged bios1 because I know what happend before.
After lot of talking with asus using mail my case stoped in one point - send again mobo to check chip of bios2 or send them only chip of bios2 for check. I did not have the tools to take out this chip so I write to him - I will stay on one bios that still working.
Asus technican say to not be afraid to use copy function again. After talking I still use working bios2 only for few months. Even after 3 succesfull attempt flashing to new bios I don't try to flash that bad bios1. Yesterday I try................


----------



## MerkageTurk

^ I guess this board is not targeted for you,

After I returned my board to amazon full refund and got another from them, because of problems after bios updates, I did not even update the new one since then and it has Been running like a champ.

Why are you obliged to copy bios 1 and 2 and vice versa, leave the second as a backup just in case. Don't update the second.


----------



## kamyk155

MerkageTurk - if you buy mobo with dual bios - both of them should work.
If asus give you possibility to copy bios1 to 2 or bios2 to 1 it should work.
In this case I'm a beta tester I think.
I pay for dual bios but better do not touch them and I pay for program to bios clone but it not work ?
Why I always flash to new bios ? Because I write on this forum about my problems with oc and memory xmp problems.
Last 2 or 3 new bios for this mobo were better for my system stability. Bios after bios - still better and less problems.
I just want to try repair bios1 like asus technican say................


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> MerkageTurk - if you buy mobo with dual bios - both of them should work.
> If asus give you possibility to copy bios1 to 2 or bios2 to 1 it should work.
> In this case I'm a beta tester I think.
> I pay for dual bios but better do not touch them and I pay for program to bios clone but it not work ?
> Why I always flash to new bios ? Because I write on this forum about my problems with oc and memory xmp problems.
> Last 2 or 3 new bios for this mobo were better for my system stability. Bios after bios - still better and less problems.
> I just want to try repair bios1 like asus technican say................


ideally you DO NOT want the same bios version on both. Leave the 2nd with the bios the board shipped with.

nvm - Praz already pointed that out.


----------



## [email protected]

Ordinarily, one should not have to use the "slow" copy feature. Easier to simply switch to the other BIOS and update it as required from EZ flash. This dude above just seems to be polarized by nature to be a code 00 magnet for some reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

Bull in a BIOS


----------



## kamyk155

[email protected] - ask your friends from asus to do a test - take 10 mobos, flash bios to them and try to using build in bios cloning.
If they kill 0/10 - its my mega bad luck like you say (magnet for bad luck), if they kill 1/10 - ok bad luck but if they kill more - this will be a big problem.
It's easy to say - don't use build in bios copying - better switch to bios 2 and flash it using EZflash - but I want to say again - this mobo have 1 bios chip dead at start.
For me problem is asus test procedures before sending products to the shop.
If someone think I have bad luck - just type in google something like "asus 00 code" Lots of people seems to have a "bad luck".


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> [email protected] - ask your friends from asus to do a test - take 10 mobos, flash bios to them and try to using build in bios cloning.
> If they kill 0/10 - its my mega bad luck like you say (magnet for bad luck), if they kill 1/10 - ok bad luck but if they kill more - this will be a big problem.
> It's easy to say - don't use build in bios copying - better switch to bios 2 and flash it using EZflash - but I want to say again - this mobo have 1 bios chip dead at start.
> For me problem is asus test procedures before sending products to the shop.
> If someone think I have bad luck - just type in google something like "asus 00 code" Lots of people seems to have a "bad luck".


I do not have any friends that would flash 10 boards for me in this way - so I cannot help you with this experiment.

Statistically, I wonder how many people were as unlucky as you with two "dead" BIOS chips that tried to flash them the same way and ended up with a failure. I think you are, for sure, the code 00 magnet of this generation


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol 00 is going to flag millions of results and I doubt many of them are from people cross flashing. Majority will be cpu socket damage


----------



## MerkageTurk

I guys he/she will not learn from mistakes

You know you had the problem occured before and you still want to go ahead, makes no sense.

Do as told

1) Flash only one bios (save second for backup) incase

2) flash each one separately

3) don't fix what is not broken.


----------



## kamyk155

I have no words guys...........I am saying about big problem - telling you how to easy kill by mistake mobo by using one of asus bios functions and you guys just laugh.
Just grats - and thank you for help.


----------



## shampoo911

i think that dude needs some orientation in tinkering... this board (rampage v extreme) is for heavy tinkering... i was doing that infamous bios copy stuff... and recieved the 00 code, but i instantly switched to second bios... and tried again to copy the bios... problem solved...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamyk155*
> 
> I have no words guys...........I am saying about big problem - telling you how to easy kill by mistake mobo by using one of asus bios functions and you guys just laugh.
> Just grats - and thank you for help.


no one here is laughing... we are just saying that (as far as im concerned) an rma is totally unnecessary... you need to use every bit of knowledge at hand... have you tried the USB BIOS FLASHBACK function? that is the last resort, and it works...


----------



## Gunslinger.

00 is also cold boot bug, but obviously that's not his problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

It can occur for a number of reasons I've even had it when pushing DRAMs upper most limits. Suggesting to look for search results regarding it is a touch like saying "Don't take my word for it, just search broken leg and see how many results you get."


----------



## kamyk155

My god........grats MunneY
shampoo911 - do you read my previous posts few months ago when my first mobo died I write there about usb method ?


----------



## Jpmboy

right-click.. save picture!


----------



## [email protected]

The copy procedure works fine for me. Clear CMOS, BOOT into UEFI, select copy BIOS 1 to 2, board goes into standby, a few mins of LEDs flashing back and forth, then board will power up to code 00 when complete. Power down, power back up = POST.

That's one copy case complete. Who wants to fulfil their attempt so we can make it to 10 with no failures folks?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Sheesh I was hoping that twist to remove heatpipe was the norm than the exception. Time to bust out the oxy-acetylene torch then


It's not the exception. I posted the video and have removed it from both my Rve's. There are other users who have removed it by twisting as well. When you twist the glue will break usally from the point of the pipe exiting to the middle then top. However the end is the hardest part to break sometimes and requires more patience in twisting till it all breaks. Oncd thats done then you can twist and pull it out.

Just because someone says it's an exception doesn't make it true. I have a video showing it done and have done it on more than 1 board.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The copy procedure works fine for me. Clear CMOS, BOOT into UEFI, select copy BIOS 1 to 2, board goes into standby, a few mins of LEDs flashing back and forth, then board will power up to code 00 when complete. Power down, power back up = POST.
> 
> That's one copy case complete. Who wants to fulfil their attempt so we can make it to 10 with no failures folks?


Make that 2 copy cases complete without error, I figured I might as well check it out since I got the RVE out for testing out a few coolers.


----------



## [email protected]

Good man thx. 2 to 0..


----------



## kamyk155

The copy procedure works *BAD* for me. Clear CMOS, BOOT into UEFI, select copy BIOS 1 to 2, board goes into standby, a few mins of LEDs flashing back and forth, then board will power up to code 00 when complete. Power down, power back up = *00 POST and computer on/off till end of the world.
*
That's one copy case *FAILED.* Who wants to fulfil their attempt so we can make it to 10 with *failures* folks?

Count 2/10 as bad


----------



## VSG

lol I don't think that argument would get anyone interested.

Seriously though, if the Asus rep there told you to do this and it failed for you then talk to him again and see if he can get you a new BIOS chip for the board. You will probably have to send it in for the replacement though, and if it works out then don't repeat this


----------



## [email protected]

Well you are the only one with the issue - good luck finding others like you.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I have done the BIOS copy several times in the past. As I have already wrote it is not possible to kill a chip that is only being read. For the chip that is being read to no longer allow the board to boot the firmware had to already have been corrupted or there is user error involved. Crying wolf and proclaiming an inherent flaw with the motherboard series does not change these facts.


----------



## CallsignVega

High end question guys:

If I get four Titan-X's obviously all PCI-E 3.0 slots will be filled at 16x8x8x8x and the M.2 slot won't work (won't want to drop down the last 8x to 4x).

So that leaves the black PCIE_x4_1 slot for an SSD. Now I understand with it disabling a lot of ports I don't need, I'd actually be able to get PCI-E 2.0 4x speed out of this slot for a PCI-E SSD according to the manual? I know it would be a bit unconventional, would I be able to boot the SSD from this slot? (does it act like any other PCI-E slot to be seen be UEFI for boot-able SSD)?


----------



## [email protected]

In theory yes. TBH though, make sure you actually NEED four Titan-X cards. Scaling over two cards is always poor return.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> High end question guys:
> 
> If I get four Titan-X's obviously all PCI-E 3.0 slots will be filled at 16x8x8x8x and the M.2 slot won't work (won't want to drop down the last 8x to 4x).
> 
> So that leaves the black PCIE_x4_1 slot for an SSD. Now I understand with it disabling a lot of ports I don't need, I'd actually be able to get PCI-E 2.0 4x speed out of this slot for a PCI-E SSD according to the manual? I know it would be a bit unconventional, would I be able to boot the SSD from this slot? (does it act like any other PCI-E slot to be seen be UEFI for boot-able SSD)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In theory yes. TBH though, make sure you actually NEED four Titan-X cards. Scaling over two cards is always poor return.


...Vega loves Quad card setups







(as do I)...so wouldn't he be better served by this mobo, what with its 16x 16x 16x 16x http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/ .

I have the x79 WS-E predecessor and it works great w/ 4 cards


----------



## [email protected]

Too many assumptions there for me to give an answer.

1) Depends if 4 cards are needed - I never advise someone get more than they need.

2) Do not know the performance disparity for these cards on 8x vs 16x via direct or MUX and if it warrants pickng one board over another.

-Raja


----------



## Silent Scone

I would assume, note assume there would be little in it over 16x. 1 to 2 frames. I was going to suggest sticking with three cards to avoid any complications. Quad scaling is OK, but unless you're going above 4K more is probably not required. I can see many people eager to go 5K and surround resolutions with this new TITAN's larger frame buffer, not sure how many of these people are going to be in for a shock however. It's a lot of pixels to push for however many cards.

Anyway, as a rule personally I never go over Tri SLI, but I don't have the luxury anyway being a Deluxe fanboy


----------



## Joa3d43

AFAIK, Vega is @ 5k, and at least in the past has done 3 monitors...I mentioned the X99 E-WS not only for its quad-16x, but its total of 7 PCI-E expansion slots...useful for other cards

,,,btw, plug 2x Ares 3 into your Deluxe, and you've got Quad-16x


----------



## Silent Scone

I must admit when I went TITAN Black I went in with the self reassurance that 2 cards was enough for 4k, but in some cases it wasn't lol. It's a quality of life thing as to where people are happy so it's not clear cut, but for 5K and surround he's going to need all the grunt he can get. The whole idea is beyond practical so practical advice almost goes out the window lol.

Personally I would stick with the Rampage, and live and learn through experience, as he's going to have a lot of fun setting it all up and overclocking it









P.S don't even worry the lane layout aspect as I run 8x8x8x and manage just fine, broke a few BOT records in the process at launch. I can't imagine GM200 stretching the bandwidth either, plenty of it over GEN 3


----------



## Joa3d43

...you know that famous quote about '...no one will need more than 640k' (system) memory









I purposely avoid addressing the word '*need*'...right next to me are 6 ROG boards (incl. two R V Es), an X79 E-WS and an undisclosed number of GPUs...need has little to do with it, though I also use some of this equipment for commercial purposes...

Vega will likely be building a state-of-the-art 5k surround; that is indeed a lot of pixels to push


----------



## Silent Scone

lol no need to preach about impulse buying, I'm way ahead of you









I am contemplating 4K surround but I think I will end with 1440p surround instead, neither of which are a slouch if you want to play with most of the bells and whistles turned on.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you know that famous quote about '...no one will need more than 640k' (system) memory


At the time the statement was made, did anyone using a certain type of workload need more memory? Probably not.


----------



## Silent Scone

Was only not that long ago that people were touting more than 6GB was ridiculous lol. Now even games of all things can eat into more than that. Naturally at one point it was ridiculous. At the moment, 16GB is more than enough for most end users however there are people sporting what I like to call show rigs with all the DIMMs populated, just 'because' lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Vega is gonna do quad-sli gaming. I don't think we have any data about 8x vs 16x with 12G cards (or really even 6 GB cards) when pushing more than 4K pixels. At 4K with tri-sli it makes little difference, surprisingly. 4K surround? Lol - vega will let us know.








BTW - the x79E-WS mobo I had was just super. I tried that dell panel, 27inch is just too small for that resolution and it's not really 5K with MST


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, I dont understand moving to higher resolutions on the panel sizes of the monitors. I game on a 110" projector screen at 1920X1080P. When the time is right I will shift to a 4K projector. I understand overkill - I just like doing things intelligently by balancing "want" and "need"









Excuse quality of image taken by phone:

driven by a single 980 card:



total cost = less than a tri sli setup driving three small monitors.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's only recently I've even moved up to 1440p lol. I'm only entertaining surround resolutions also for Project Cars really. A curved 34" may be another option. I found 4K to be very touch and go whether you'd notice any real difference in clarity between games. And touch and go isn't what you want when you're sacrificing quite a bit of performance to be there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, I dont understand moving to higher resolutions on the panel sizes of the monitors. I game on a 110" projector screen at 1920X1080P. When the time is right I will shift to a 4K projector. I understand overkill - I just like doing things intelligently by balancing "want" and "need"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse quality of image taken by phone:
> 
> driven by a single 980 card:
> 
> 
> 
> total cost = less than a tri sli setup driving three small monitors.


Someone stole my projector, we had a break in last year lol







. They are a great alternative, I doubt you'd be all that impressed with a 4k projector over it


----------



## VSG

I suppose I should also say that I have mostly been using a 47" TV at 1080p in my living room for most things these days


----------



## szeged

and here i am wanting to do 4k surround lol.

must find a good IPS 4k that wont cost me a 4th titan x lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've contemplated this as I'm really curious but the more sensible side of me knows that for the huge amount of grunt that resolution needs I won't be happy with the performance. Even with three / four TITAN X.

At best I think I will go with 1440p surround lol.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and here i am wanting to do 4k surround lol.
> 
> must find a good IPS 4k that wont cost me a 4th titan x lol.


I'm digging my BL3201PT. I always game on my PG278Q though and I never used to notice screen tear. As soon as I tried gaming on the 4k monitor I immediately noticed the tears.

So I'd say wait for a 4k, gsync, ips. If you'd like something now, Acer as a 4k gsync TN.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's only recently I've even moved up to 1440p lol. I'm only entertaining surround resolutions also for Project Cars really. A curved 34" may be another option. I found 4K to be very touch and go whether you'd notice any real difference in clarity between games. And touch and go isn't what you want when you're sacrificing quite a bit of performance to be there


the Samsung 4K is actually quite good and the picture quality is astonishing... me, I put on the reading glasses for the little gaming I do. Over the holidays, the tribe of 8-14 year olds that were here just loved it.
I'll probably retire this 50 inch 4K30 panel to TV duty as soon as something similar shows up at 4K120


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm digging my BL3201PT. I always game on my PG278Q though and I never used to notice screen tear. As soon as I tried gaming on the 4k monitor I immediately noticed the tears.
> 
> So I'd say wait for a 4k, gsync, ips. If you'd like something now, Acer as a 4k gsync TN.


4k + gsync + IPS is a marketers dream, they would probably bump the price up double just because they could lol.


----------



## [email protected]

I can see the pixel gap if sitting at diag screen height (which I sometimes do to increase perception of immersion). Above 80" one is supposed to be able to tell difference between HD/4K if sitting at correct distance. Once i get the media room converted for dedicated movies/games, it will be more critical as the seating arrangement will be optimum. However, I will wait for prices to align with what I am willing to pay for it.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4k + gsync + IPS is a marketers dream, they would probably bump the price up double just because they could lol.


Acer seems to have decent pricing so far since their 1440p gsync ips monitor will cost as much as a swift.

The BenQ 4k monitor I have was around 900 USD. For a 32" ips 60hz 4k monitor, I thought it was great lol


----------



## Silent Scone

I had a few teething problems with 4K panels last year, they were literally fresh to market though. CR timings on a few batches of the PB287Q / AOC model (same panel) were out of spec and I had some signal loss issues. Couldn't even get my 290x to display 60hz lol.

So that also put me off, the joys of pioneering.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've contemplated this as I'm really curious but the more sensible side of me knows that for the huge amount of grunt that resolution needs I won't be happy with the performance. Even with three / four TITAN X.
> 
> At best I think I will go with 1440p surround lol.


1440P surround works quite nice (See my Sig).


----------



## thrgk

How much will the Samsung 4k freesync cost? 28 or 31.5 inch models.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In theory yes.


Thanks Raja. So basically I'm looking at this. 4x GPU's using up all 40 PCI-E 3.0 lanes at 16x8x8x8x as normal.

I wasn't able to find a RVE block diagram (I wish more manufacturers would include one in their manuals), but this is close enough:










So based off of that, all "normal" 40 PCI-E lanes would be used. So using a PCI-E SSD get's tricky. I don't want to knock one of my GPU 8x slots down to 4x, so the M.2 slot is out. Per the RVE manual, if I used the PCIE_4x_1 slot when occupied by a 4x device, SATAEXPRESS, USB3 and PCIE_X1_1 slot are all disabled. I'm ok with that. So my SSD would effectively be communicating over the DMI 2.0 link to the X99 PCH which runs at 20 Gbps, then reduced down to PCI-E 2.0 at 4x speed (16 Gbps) for the SSD plugged into the black PCI-E slot. So in theory the SSD should still be operating quite quickly (half full M.2 speed) but far faster than SATA 6Gbps. My biggest question is will the UEFI see this PCI-E slot via the DMI 2.0 PCH with the SSD in it as bootable just like the direct PCI-E slots. Am I the first crazy enough to try this?







I think it should work.

Another question would be, if I adjust the PCI-E clock, will it affect just the 40 direct lanes or the PCI-E lanes coming off the PCH from DMI too? In the past I've found I can overclock the normal PCI-E bus to around 109-112 MHz. PLX chips usually top out around 103-104 MHz as you generally have no way to control the voltage to them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Vega loves Quad card setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (as do I)...so wouldn't he be better served by this mobo, what with its 16x 16x 16x 16x http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/ .
> 
> I have the x79 WS-E predecessor and it works great w/ 4 cards


I'm not a huge fan of the dual PLX chips on the WS and the E11. They add latency and each PLX chip compresses down to 16x anyway (effectively 8x8x8x8x with AFR SLI). So effectively with 2x PLX chips you have a total of 32 lanes going to four GPU's instead of 40 lanes.

As for monitors, really building this for the 34" 3440x1440P 144 Hz Acer Predator coming out later this year. Plan is to try and push that 5 Mil pixels at ~150 FPS with graphics maxed out. Will be harder than most think. On the side, some games on the 15 Mil pixel 5K monitor at 60 FPS/Hz. Ironically, the demands of both of those are close to one another.

PS: anyone like experimenting and plug their GPU into that black PCI-E 2.0 4x slot? Then boot up and use GPU-Z to validate 2.0 4x speed and or comparable FPS versus the direct PCI-E slots? Or even put a PCI-E SSD in there and see if you could boot (although I know not many people have PCI-E SSD's).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> PS: anyone like experimenting and plug their GPU into that black PCI-E 2.0 4x slot? Then boot up and use GPU-Z to validate 2.0 4x speed and or comparable FPS versus the direct PCI-E slots? Or even put a PCI-E SSD in there and see if you could boot (although I know not many people have PCI-E SSD's).


Hello

The OCZ Revo 350 boots fine in the black PCIe slot connected to the PCH. Unless I am misunderstanding the first part of your question comparable FPS of this slot versus the direct CPU PCIe slots is irrelevant when planing SLI as x8 is a minimum requirement.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Thanks Raja. So basically I'm looking at this. 4x GPU's using up all 40 PCI-E 3.0 lanes at 16x8x8x8x as normal.
> 
> -snip-
> I'm not a huge fan of the dual PLX chips on the WS and the E11. They add latency and each PLX chip compresses down to 16x anyway (effectively 8x8x8x8x with AFR SLI). So effectively with 2x PLX chips you have a total of 32 lanes going to four GPU's instead of 40 lanes.
> 
> As for monitors, really building this for the 34" 3440x1440P 144 Hz Acer Predator coming out later this year. Plan is to try and push that 5 Mil pixels at ~150 FPS with graphics maxed out. Will be harder than most think. On the side, some games on the 15 Mil pixel 5K monitor at 60 FPS/Hz. Ironically, the demands of both of those are close to one another.
> 
> PS: anyone like experimenting and plug their GPU into that black PCI-E 2.0 4x slot? Then boot up and use GPU-Z to validate 2.0 4x speed and or comparable FPS versus the direct PCI-E slots? Or even put a PCI-E SSD in there and see if you could boot (although I know not many people have PCI-E SSD's).


...this might be helpful to you to get a general idea...in my own experience, 8x vs 16x didn't really become a noticeable 'drag' in benches until an OC 1500 MHz 780 Ti, and higher speed 980s with SLI (8x 8x vs 16x 16x).

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

...the dual PLEX do introduce a little bit of extra latency, but the latest versions are quite reasonable. As far as I recall, the X79 E-ES slotted in between the Rampage IV and Rampage BE on quad SLI results using the same CPU, RAM etc. But again, the E-WS option is really more about the extra PCIe slots...if you can work around w/ RVE, all the better because ultimately, it's a bit faster.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've contemplated this as I'm really curious but the more sensible side of me knows that for the huge amount of grunt that resolution needs I won't be happy with the performance. Even with three / four TITAN X.
> 
> At best I think I will go with 1440p surround lol.


Project Cars: 




I think that beats my 110" screen.. $350 for DK2.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can I join? lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The OCZ Revo 350 boots fine in the black PCIe slot connected to the PCH. Unless I am misunderstanding the first part of your question comparable FPS of this slot versus the direct CPU PCIe slots is irrelevant when planing SLI as x8 is a minimum requirement.


Ah nice, that was the info I was looking for. So I'll plug in my Samsung SM951 M.2 with a PCI-E slot adapter and it should boot/work fine, albeit at a 16Gbps limit which I'm OK with.

As for the second part, that was just to test how fast the black PCIe slot was for the SSD, not for using it as part of the SLI config.

So look's like I will end up with four Titan-X's at 16x8x8x8x with EK water blocks and the SM951 sandwiched in there in the black slot with an adapter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah nice, that was the info I was looking for. So I'll plug in my Samsung SM951 M.2 with a PCI-E slot adapter and it should boot/work fine, albeit at a 16Gbps limit which I'm OK with.
> 
> As for the second part, that was just to test how fast the black PCIe slot was for the SSD, not for using it as part of the SLI config.
> 
> So look's like I will end up with four Titan-X's at 16x8x8x8x with EK water blocks and the SM951 sandwiched in there in the black slot with an adapter.


If you're gonna plug the m.2 into an adapter, get an NVMe drive. Either way, I think you either max out, or run out of PCIE lanes. Quad SLI on x99 is at the edge of channel bandwidth (unlike x79).
I did measure PCIE bandwidth on the x79E-WS vs the R4BE and they are within 2%. Also, that Dell monitor is MST for 5K so not really useful.

p3500 or p3600:

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-SSDPEDMX400G401-SERIES-HEIGHT-GENERIC/dp/B00PDD5XKG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CN37KQVHCKGMVYA64SF

p3600 - $830
http://www.amazon.com/400-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B00L0LFJLS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GPBAE7GAY1HC6GA3YXD


----------



## shampoo911

under the big heatsink (southbirdge)... thermal pads or thermal grease?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah nice, that was the info I was looking for. So I'll plug in my Samsung SM951 M.2 with a PCI-E slot adapter and it should boot/work fine, albeit at a 16Gbps limit which I'm OK with.
> 
> As for the second part, that was just to test how fast the black PCIe slot was for the SSD, not for using it as part of the SLI config.
> 
> So look's like I will end up with four Titan-X's at 16x8x8x8x with EK water blocks and the SM951 sandwiched in there in the black slot with an adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're gonna plug the m.2 into an adapter, get an NVMe drive. Either way, I think you either max out, or run out of PCIE lanes. Quad SLI on x99 is at the edge of channel bandwidth (unlike x79).
> I did measure PCIE bandwidth on the x79E-WS vs the R4BE and they are within 2%. Also, that Dell monitor is MST for 5K so not really useful.
> 
> p3500 or p3600:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-SSDPEDMX400G401-SERIES-HEIGHT-GENERIC/dp/B00PDD5XKG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CN37KQVHCKGMVYA64SF
> 
> p3600 - $830
> http://www.amazon.com/400-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B00L0LFJLS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GPBAE7GAY1HC6GA3YXD
Click to expand...

damn, those look tasty...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you're gonna plug the m.2 into an adapter, get an NVMe drive. Either way, I think you either max out, or run out of PCIE lanes. Quad SLI on x99 is at the edge of channel bandwidth (unlike x79).
> I did measure PCIE bandwidth on the x79E-WS vs the R4BE and they are within 2%. Also, that Dell monitor is MST for 5K so not really useful.
> 
> p3500 or p3600:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-SSDPEDMX400G401-SERIES-HEIGHT-GENERIC/dp/B00PDD5XKG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CN37KQVHCKGMVYA64SF
> 
> p3600 - $830
> http://www.amazon.com/400-Internal-Solid-State-Drive/dp/B00L0LFJLS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GPBAE7GAY1HC6GA3YXD


If I did swap out my SM951 for a NVMe drive, it would be the P3700. Obviously the cost would increase substantially, ($1250 versus $450) and the space would decrease (512GB vs 400GB). Not sure what you're implying by a 5K monitor not being useful due to MST. The only thing that it can't do right now is display the UEFI/BIOS, otherwise it works like any other display and looks amazing. The not-released DP 1.3 would be required for a single cable solution.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If I did swap out my SM951 for a NVMe drive, it would be the P3700. Obviously the cost would increase substantially, ($1250 versus $450) and the space would decrease (512GB vs 400GB). Not sure what you're implying by a 5K monitor not being useful due to MST. The only thing that it can't do right now is display the UEFI/BIOS, otherwise it works like any other display and looks amazing. The not-released DP 1.3 would be required for a single cable solution.


The NVMe drives are seriously faster, and seriously more expensive. The P3700 is really a data center drive, not sure why you'd need that. But with the kit you're talking about I didn't think it would matter that much.








Yeah, I tried the Dell 5K monitor... Just recognize that MST has issues vs single tile display tech on a single panel - which I have no doubt you do.
Looks like a super build!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If I did swap out my SM951 for a NVMe drive, it would be the P3700. Obviously the cost would increase substantially, ($1250 versus $450) and the space would decrease (512GB vs 400GB). Not sure what you're implying by a 5K monitor not being useful due to MST. The only thing that it can't do right now is display the UEFI/BIOS, otherwise it works like any other display and looks amazing. The not-released DP 1.3 would be required for a single cable solution.


I know







, as a boot/programs drive it is really tempting. I use sysprep audit during windows load to make multiple disks work as one as far as windows knows (no links to "(re)Locate" stuff.) works like a charm.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I used thermal paste as advised by bitspower


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The NVMe drives are seriously faster, and seriously more expensive. The P3700 is really a data center drive, not sure why you'd need that. But with the kit you're talking about I didn't think it would matter that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried the Dell 5K monitor... Just recognize that MST has issues vs single tile display tech on a single panel - which I have no doubt you do.
> Looks like a super build!


I've been looking over these:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8979/samsung-sm951-512-gb-review/7

vs

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8147/the-intel-ssd-dc-p3700-review-part-2-nvme-on-client-workloads/3

While yes the NVMe P3700 is faster, it doesn't utterly destroy the 951 or something. I wonder how much if any it would be noticeably faster in a gaming computer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've been looking over these:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8979/samsung-sm951-512-gb-review/7
> 
> vs
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8147/the-intel-ssd-dc-p3700-review-part-2-nvme-on-client-workloads/3
> 
> While yes the NVMe P3700 is faster, it doesn't utterly destroy the 951 or something. I wonder how much if any it would be noticeably faster in a gaming computer.


can't go wrong with the 951 for sure... if you can find one, get it!
yeah, no direct comparo: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8147/the-intel-ssd-dc-p3700-review-part-2-nvme-on-client-workloads/2
I agree, synthetic tests probably don't project real-world performance for 99% of uses. For a gaming PC, the 951 probably wouldn't be noticeably slower or faster even compared to "lesser" M.2 drives, an MX100 or NVMe drives. Although, I'm not sure how that would play out using an adapter card for the M.2 - that was kinda what I was trying to say.

These guys do very thorough reviews, just FYI: http://www.myce.com/review/intel-dc-p3700-800gb-enterprise-ssd-review-an-awesome-machine-part-2-73708/introduction-1/
Show us that monsta rig runs once you get it built!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and here i am wanting to do 4k surround lol.
> 
> must find a good IPS 4k that wont cost me a 4th titan x lol.


...going to go for the Oculus DK2 for my 'surround' ...also debating (semi-seriously) if my next build should include 2x Titans and 2x 390X on a R V E > subject of course (!) to DX12 actually supporting that sort of thing (as is rumored), along with my fav games ...


----------



## Silent Scone

Oculus does indeed look awesome, really tempted by the development kit.

Just to note, I wouldn't read to much into the multi vendor support. If it happens at all it won't be for some considerable time, and would likely involve one party greatly changing their approach to such non proprietary scenarios lol


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oculus does indeed look awesome, really tempted by the development kit.


...low latency; OLED...
















EDIT: ...as to your edit addition (re. DX12 multi vendor support), I certainly agree it;s a long shot, but I like to build s.th. different after putting together 4 machines with 4 same-type GPUs each over the last two years > and having two sets of top AMD and NVidia in one machine '''could''' be fun, again depending on DX12 and game support

...however, existing technologies such as Lucid Virtu / iGPU render support for GPU or even a PhysX card do underscore that getting different GPU engines to work together is possible...BUT AGAIN, I'm really not counting on it being a fully functional setup for everything (or much of anything)...but, alas, R5E has PCI lane switches to turn cards not in use on / off...I have to do more research but Oculus Rift should easily be handled by either 2x top NVidia or 2x top AMD


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...going to go for the Oculus DK2 for my 'surround' ...also debating (semi-seriously) if my next build should include 2x Titans and 2x 390X on a R V E > subject of course (!) to DX12 actually supporting that sort of thing (as is rumored), along with my fav games ...


i wanted to go the occulus route but i think ill wait till it gets most of the bugs ironed out first.


----------



## Jpmboy

be sure to post a selfie with that thing on your head...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wanted to go the occulus route but i think ill wait till it gets most of the bugs ironed out first.


..dev kit is heavily discounted for some feedback...you can still use your monitors...had a chance to see in it action re. a racing game > pretty wild...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> be sure to post a selfie with that thing on your head...


...close enough


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..dev kit is heavily discounted for some feedback...you can still use your monitors...had a chance to see in it action re. a racing game > pretty wild...
> ...close enough


Ha, good one!








much better looking than I was told.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ha, good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better looking than I was told.


....that's what my staff seems to describe me @ staff meetings







...gotta hit the gym to bulk up those arms, though


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....that's what my staff seems to describe me @ staff meetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...gotta hit the gym to bulk up those arms, though


Those arms can lift up to 400lbs..... he fine


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as a boot/programs drive it is really tempting. I use sysprep audit during windows load to make multiple disks work as one as far as windows knows (no links to "(re)Locate" stuff.) works like a charm.


I bought P3700 last summer, and do not regret it, It IS fast and perfect for OS and games







I just want the fastest


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....that's what my staff seems to describe me @ staff meetings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...gotta hit the gym to bulk up those arms, though


Those little arms are built-in tooth picks. Can't bulk 'em up and keep a clean smile.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I bought P3700 last summer, and do not regret it, It IS fast and perfect for OS and games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the fastest


Last summer? And how did you run NVMe last summer? Didn't know the driver was out then for desktop consumer. Cool.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol that pic.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Those little arms are built-in tooth picks. Can't bulk 'em up and keep a clean smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer? And how did you run NVMe last summer? Didn't know the driver was out then for desktop consumer. Cool.


Intel had the driver out long before july 2014







Windows 8.1 have native NVMe support







I was one of the first in EU to have p3700


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Intel had the driver out long before july 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 have native NVMe support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was one of the first in EU to have p3700


yes, I knew 8.1 has it native. Was thinking ASUS bios only recently provided support in the UEFI. Enjoy it... it's good to be first... sometimes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Stupidly expensive! Wouldn't mind a play though


----------



## stubass

Looks like i killed or atleast damaged the CPU, or a RAM stick or a slot...

Have to test once everything dries out..

i was testing my GPU on Ln2 but found problems lay with the 2D side. CPU was cooled by a TT water extreme as this was just a test of the gpu.

the card is fine and what lead me to suspect the CPU/RAM or mobo is failing to run just the physics test in FSexe or other 3D benches.

I noticed that in CPU-z was reading triple channel, so i tried testing each stick individually as well as each slot individually.. all seem to work.. So i think each DIMM is ok as well as each slot in which all showed up in CPU-z individually as single channel, then i added a stick one by one until all four were inserted.. Thus went from single to dual to triple and even quad. after rebooting from crash i noticed every so often it would revert back to triple channel.

Could my problem be the CPU? further testing i know i need to do, just wondering if anyone has an idea


----------



## Silent Scone

So the CPU was sub ambient? Who knows, might be socket damage.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So the CPU was sub ambient? Who knows, might be socket damage.


Checked the socket and all looks good and CPU was AIO cooled... even dropped it back to stock and still issues


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it the same channel that's dropping every time


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is it the same channel that's dropping every time


well looking at the spd tab, it seems that it is a different slot that is not shown, well it was like this slot, then that slot and so forth.. strange issue by the sounds to me..


----------



## Silent Scone

Ouch so it's erratic. Could go either way then, I'd grab a spare board anyway in your position


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ouch so it's erratic. Could go either way then, I'd grab a spare board anyway in your position


Ok cool bro... i will test all at my friends house since i dont have any spares. sold all spare CPU's and just have the one board and ram kit. Thanks for your help and will let you know what the problem is.. gave you a rep for your time


----------



## Silent Scone

lol no problem not that it was much help







. In your shoes ( I don't know anyone with X99 platform within 200 miles lol) I'd buy a second board and test it, then DSR if necessary. As you do a lot of benching if funds allowed I'd keep a second board spare


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol no problem not that it was much help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In your shoes ( I don't know anyone with X99 platform within 200 miles lol) I'd buy a second board and test it, then DSR if necessary. As you do a lot of benching if funds allowed I'd keep a second board spare


might just do that mate, get another and a back up is always great...







tho still i will confirm where the problem lies


----------



## stubass

Ok so i am running 8 instances of HCI Memtest, that should test the RAM as well as the slots correct? i mean if it passes, then there should be no problems at all, mobo, cpu or ram?

[EDIT] Ok we have errors...





Would you say it is looking molre and more like RAM??


----------



## coolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well looking at the spd tab, it seems that it is a different slot that is not shown, well it was like this slot, then that slot and so forth.. strange issue by the sounds to me..


suggest to check rtl/iol from memtweakit, whichever channel has rtl/iol off the track


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well looking at the spd tab, it seems that it is a different slot that is not shown, well it was like this slot, then that slot and so forth.. strange issue by the sounds to me..
> 
> 
> 
> suggest to check rtl/iol from memtweakit, whichever channel has rtl/iol off the track
Click to expand...

kk, also did you see my edit?

this is at stock 3000CL15



Could be that 57 is out i wonder...


----------



## Silent Scone

Run them up at 2133


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Run them up at 2133


ok, will try that..


----------



## Silent Scone

Looking to me like you've got a flaky module though on appearance


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Looking to me like you've got a flaky module though on appearance


i think so dude, re running it and in the first few % got an error already


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Looks like i killed or atleast damaged the CPU, or a RAM stick or a slot...
> 
> Have to test once everything dries out..
> 
> i was testing my GPU on Ln2 but found problems lay with the 2D side. CPU was cooled by a TT water extreme as this was just a test of the gpu.
> 
> the card is fine and what lead me to suspect the CPU/RAM or mobo is failing to run just the physics test in FSexe or other 3D benches.
> 
> I noticed that in CPU-z was reading triple channel, so i tried testing each stick individually as well as each slot individually.. all seem to work.. So i think each DIMM is ok as well as each slot in which all showed up in CPU-z individually as single channel, then i added a stick one by one until all four were inserted.. Thus went from single to dual to triple and even quad. after rebooting from crash i noticed every so often it would revert back to triple channel.
> 
> Could my problem be the CPU? further testing i know i need to do, just wondering if anyone has an idea


i have similar problem too, but maybe it is new bios? which bios do you use? Before i was able easy to do 16gb 3333mhz 16-16-16-36-1T 1.415v, now sometimes boots with 8gb, sometimes with 12gb...
but at least it works with my old setting, all 16gb 3200 mhz - 15-15-15-30-1T 1.355v. So i was testing each stick individually as well, one stick is a bit weaker, but it can boot 3400mhz 16-18-18-40-1.42v, best one can do 3400mhz 15-16-16-32-1T at 1.35v







(done memtest up to 250%)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Looks like i killed or atleast damaged the CPU, or a RAM stick or a slot...
> 
> Have to test once everything dries out..
> 
> i was testing my GPU on Ln2 but found problems lay with the 2D side. CPU was cooled by a TT water extreme as this was just a test of the gpu.
> 
> the card is fine and what lead me to suspect the CPU/RAM or mobo is failing to run just the physics test in FSexe or other 3D benches.
> 
> I noticed that in CPU-z was reading triple channel, so i tried testing each stick individually as well as each slot individually.. all seem to work.. So i think each DIMM is ok as well as each slot in which all showed up in CPU-z individually as single channel, then i added a stick one by one until all four were inserted.. Thus went from single to dual to triple and even quad. after rebooting from crash i noticed every so often it would revert back to triple channel.
> 
> Could my problem be the CPU? further testing i know i need to do, just wondering if anyone has an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have similar problem too, but maybe it is new bios? which bios do you use? Before i was able easy to do 16gb 3333mhz 16-16-16-36-1T 1.415v, now sometimes boots with 8gb, sometimes with 12gb...
> but at least it works with my old setting, all 16gb 3200 mhz - 15-15-15-30-1T 1.355v. So i was testing each stick individually as well, one stick is a bit weaker, but it can boot 3400mhz 16-18-18-40-1.42v, best one can do 3400mhz 15-16-16-32-1T at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (done memtest up to 250%)
Click to expand...

I am 1201, maybe that is the problem... i saw they removed this BIOS so maybe that is the problem... will try the latest and see..


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I am 1201, maybe that is the problem... i saw they removed this BIOS so maybe that is the problem... will try the latest and see..


i'm on 1201 too...
edit: will download 1103, which was good for memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

IIRC that was due to an issue with the Asmedia SATA controller.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I am 1201, maybe that is the problem... i saw they removed this BIOS so maybe that is the problem... will try the latest and see..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on 1201 too...
Click to expand...

right so we are looking at a RAM problem then hey.

Ahhh, gottya Silent


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Looks like i killed or atleast damaged the CPU, or a RAM stick or a slot...
> 
> Have to test once everything dries out..
> 
> i was testing my GPU on Ln2 but found problems lay with the 2D side. CPU was cooled by a TT water extreme as this was just a test of the gpu.
> 
> the card is fine and what lead me to suspect the CPU/RAM or mobo is failing to run just the physics test in FSexe or other 3D benches.
> 
> I noticed that in CPU-z was reading triple channel, so i tried testing each stick individually as well as each slot individually.. all seem to work.. So i think each DIMM is ok as well as each slot in which all showed up in CPU-z individually as single channel, then i added a stick one by one until all four were inserted.. Thus went from single to dual to triple and even quad. after rebooting from crash i noticed every so often it would revert back to triple channel.
> 
> Could my problem be the CPU? further testing i know i need to do, just wondering if anyone has an idea


If you are getting 12G instead of 16G show up after post, try a "red button" restart - does 16G show up in bios? If not: shut down, power down, switch the psu back on, clrcmos, post... does it now show 16G in bios? At very tight timings with 3200 or 3333 with a crashed bench, I can drop channel C (every time the same channel) and one or the other of the above gets it back.

the only issue I heard of regarding 1201 was with the asmedia sata ports. not related to ram.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Looks like i killed or atleast damaged the CPU, or a RAM stick or a slot...
> 
> Have to test once everything dries out..
> 
> i was testing my GPU on Ln2 but found problems lay with the 2D side. CPU was cooled by a TT water extreme as this was just a test of the gpu.
> 
> the card is fine and what lead me to suspect the CPU/RAM or mobo is failing to run just the physics test in FSexe or other 3D benches.
> 
> I noticed that in CPU-z was reading triple channel, so i tried testing each stick individually as well as each slot individually.. all seem to work.. So i think each DIMM is ok as well as each slot in which all showed up in CPU-z individually as single channel, then i added a stick one by one until all four were inserted.. Thus went from single to dual to triple and even quad. after rebooting from crash i noticed every so often it would revert back to triple channel.
> 
> Could my problem be the CPU? further testing i know i need to do, just wondering if anyone has an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting 12G instead of 16G show up after post, try a "red button" restart - does 16G show up in bios? If not: shut down, power down, switch the psu back on, clrcmos, post... does it now show 16G in bios? At very tight timings with 3200 or 3333 with a crashed bench, I can drop channel C (every time the same channel) and one or the other of the above gets it back.
> 
> the only issue I heard of regarding 1201 was with the asmedia sata ports. not related to ram.
Click to expand...

Done all that mate, running stock atm and still getting errors...


----------



## Silent Scone

Kit will be under warranty just fling it back. if it's Corsair normally only takes a few days









Well, for me anyway in the UK


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Kit will be under warranty just fling it back. if it's Corsair normally only takes a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for me anyway in the UK


Already contacted the distributor of g.skill here in Thailand... just waiting for a reply









in the mean time still testing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Already contacted the distributor of g.skill here in Thailand... just waiting for a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the mean time still testing


eh, sorry to hear that.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Already contacted the distributor of g.skill here in Thailand... just waiting for a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the mean time still testing
> 
> 
> 
> eh, sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...

thanks bro... just a minor delay, at least i can drive to the distributor so might get lucky and be able to pick up a replacement kit


----------



## Silent Scone

LOL - the perks of living near Santa's workshop


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LOL - the perks of living near Santa's workshop


LOL, good way to put it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks bro... just a minor delay, at least i can *drive to the distributor* so might get lucky and be able to pick up a replacement kit


Oh, that's just not to be shared.. very jelly!

hey - wait a second... were you running memtest with close to 100% of ram? 8x2000 when getting errors? I think you're testing the page file at that point. try 8x 1536 before bailing on the ram kit. - worth a shot.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks bro... just a minor delay, at least i can *drive to the distributor* so might get lucky and be able to pick up a replacement kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's just not to be shared.. very jelly!
> 
> hey - wait a second... were you running memtest with close to 100% of ram? 8x2000 when getting errors? I think you're testing the page file at that point. try 8x 1536 before bailing on the ram kit. - worth a shot.
Click to expand...

ok mate, will try that now with 1536


----------



## shampoo911

running 4.0ghz with:

1.152v

strap 100

2800mhz 13-14-14-39 1T 1.32v

how's that for a 24/7 oc?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> running 4.0ghz with:
> 
> 1.152v
> 
> strap 100
> 
> 2800mhz 13-14-14-39 1T 1.32v
> 
> how's that for a 24/7 oc?


4ghz is not OC







4 Ghz is stock here on OCN









Try 4,5ghz +


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 4ghz is not OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ghz is stock here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 4,5ghz +


hahaha... im still new on Intel overclocking... i come from AMD and it was (to be honest) much more easier...

maybe i will aim for a 4.3 or 4.4... but im still getting used to this freakinly fast rig


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hahaha... im still new on Intel overclocking... i come from AMD and it was (to be honest) much more easier...
> 
> maybe i will aim for a 4.3 or 4.4... but im still getting used to this freakinly fast rig


Aim For a Blue Screen, Then Downclock 100Mhz. You found your overclock.







(Not Really But 4.5Ghz Using 1.3V should be a great place to start, Maybe 1.35CoreV with ram set to stock speeds.)

TCO


----------



## axiumone

For the folks with the EK monoblock. How are you VRM temps under stress?

Mine are way hotter than they were when I was using the regular EK 2 piece waterblock for this board. Withe the 2 piece waterblock my VRM would get to 44c under heavy stress, with the monoblock, I'm seeing 52c under stress.


----------



## skline00

I settled on 4.4 Ghz after running ROG Stress test 1/2 hr.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> For the folks with the EK monoblock. How are you VRM temps under stress?
> 
> Mine are way hotter than they were when I was using the regular EK 2 piece waterblock for this board. Withe the 2 piece waterblock my VRM would get to 44c under heavy stress, with the monoblock, I'm seeing 52c under stress.


I don't have the dedicated motherboard only blocks to compare against, but mine didn't go above 45 ºC in a 25 ºC ambient with a good amount of stress myself (4.5 GHz at 1.3 Vcore and a custom XTU run). What were your ambient temps when you measured these? I assume everything else in the loop was unchanged?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm not running the EK board block, just the Bitspower floor tile board block lol. But I still haven't benched the board yet to ensure it all works, once I do that I'll post some temps etc


----------



## axiumone

It's a hot room lol. I don't have my ambient off the top of my head as I'm at work.

There is one change, the ram is now waterblocked as well. However, What bugs me is that my cpu temps have stayed relatively the same with the monoblock vs an ek supremacy evo. It's only the VRM that are showing any discrepancy.

I'm wondering if the addition created that much restriction to raise the temps on the VRM.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm wondering if the addition created that much restriction to raise the temps on the VRM.


Not likely. Flow restrictions affect the entire loop. If the flow rate has gone down around the VRM, it has gone down around the CPU also. If CPU temperatures are the same but VRM temperatures are up, you have two possibilities:

Worse contact with the VRM, flow rate not affected.
_*Better*_ contact with the CPU which offsets a restricted flow rate.
I'm tempted to think that the VRM contact has been negatively affected, either by a sub-optimal installation or just by how the monoblock is built compared to the dedicated VRM block.

EDIT: Well, there's a third possibility where the flow rate is high enough and the CPU block is so well built that additional flow rate has little to no impact on temperature and the restriction has no affected the CPU but has affected the VRM. I'm doubtful that this is the case.


----------



## axiumone

Thanks for the insight. I'm leaning towards worse contact with the VRM. I double checked it before installing and it looked like it was making good contact, but maybe there's something I can't see.


----------



## shampoo911

i need an insight...

i think my PSU is failing... according to 3 monitoring programs (and the pc restarting itself sometimes and the "anti surge motherboard function" message popping up when i turn on the rig), the 12v rail is dropping from 12v to 10.5v

is it dying?


----------



## Kimir

If you have any sleeved (or not) cable extension, remove them and see if it's the same.
Otherwise, I'm afraid you are right that it's dying.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks bro... just a minor delay, at least i can *drive to the distributor* so might get lucky and be able to pick up a replacement kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's just not to be shared.. very jelly!
> 
> hey - wait a second... were you running memtest with close to 100% of ram? 8x2000 when getting errors? I think you're testing the page file at that point. try 8x 1536 before bailing on the ram kit. - worth a shot.
Click to expand...

Dude when testing just two sticks how many instances of HCI memtest should i run and how many MB?

Ok for test purposes i will use the naming convention like this.

Red slots from ATX power - IO ports number 1,2,3,4 sticks A,B,C,D

With this config
1 = D
2 = C
3 = B
4 = A

I get few errors as seen here



With this config
1 = A
2 = B
3 = C
4 = D

i get a lot errors and eventual shutdown.



Too me this tells me that RAM is bad rather than slots, well that is how i interprate this... but i want to be sure before i run off to the distributer as i have now spoken to them.

CPU: 5820k
RAM: G.skill Ripjaws4 3000CL15
everything at stock


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dude when testing just two sticks how many instances of HCI memtest should i run and how many MB?


I think it was one instance per core with 768mb allocated or something like that per instance. I use a batch file every time so I forgot the mb amount lol


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Dude when testing just two sticks how many instances of HCI memtest should i run and how many MB?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was one instance per core with 768mb allocated or something like that per instance. I use a batch file every time so I forgot the mb amount lol
Click to expand...

so it is per core not two instances per stick?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> so it is per core not two instances per stick?


Yes per core/thread. I had to Google it real quick since I didn't want to look stupid lol.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> so it is per core not two instances per stick?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes per core/thread. I had to Google it real quick since I didn't want to look stupid lol.
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html
Click to expand...

Ok, will test again thanks







have rep


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thanks bro... just a minor delay, at least i can *drive to the distributor* so might get lucky and be able to pick up a replacement kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's just not to be shared.. very jelly!
> 
> hey - wait a second... were you running memtest with close to 100% of ram? 8x2000 when getting errors? I think you're testing the page file at that point. try 8x 1536 before bailing on the ram kit. - worth a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude when testing just two sticks how many instances of HCI memtest should i run and how many MB?
> 
> Ok for test purposes i will use the naming convention like this.
> 
> Red slots from ATX power - IO ports number 1,2,3,4 sticks A,B,C,D
> 
> With this config
> 1 = D
> 2 = C
> 3 = B
> 4 = A
> 
> I get few errors as seen here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this config
> 1 = A
> 2 = B
> 3 = C
> 4 = D
> 
> i get a lot errors and eventual shutdown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too me this tells me that RAM is bad rather than slots, well that is how i interprate this... but i want to be sure before i run off to the distributer as i have now spoken to them.
> 
> CPU: 5820k
> RAM: G.skill Ripjaws4 3000CL15
> everything at stock
Click to expand...

Well it is starting to look more and more like a RAM slot, I have ran each pair of sticks, A,B and C,D in both the outer red slots and no errors... that is using 6 instances of HCI memtest and 1024MB / instance.

[EDIT] turns out to be a bad RAM slot...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well it is starting to look more and more like a RAM slot, I have ran each pair of sticks, A,B and C,D in both the outer red slots and no errors... that is using 6 instances of HCI memtest and 1024MB / instance.
> 
> [EDIT] turns out to be a bad RAM slot...


ugh - that's what I feared. Is it a single slot or a ram channel.. eg, 4 sticks in the black slots - same issue?
just fyi for memtest, one instance per thread is the fastest at showing an error. take ~90% of available ram and divide it equally across the instances. I just use 768x16 or 1536x8 for a 5860X (=12288) since I leave aid64 DFP port, koolance TMS-205, and (too) ,amy background program running.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well it is starting to look more and more like a RAM slot, I have ran each pair of sticks, A,B and C,D in both the outer red slots and no errors... that is using 6 instances of HCI memtest and 1024MB / instance.
> 
> [EDIT] turns out to be a bad RAM slot...
> 
> 
> 
> ugh - that's what I feared. Is it a single slot or a ram channel.. eg, 4 sticks in the black slots - same issue?
> just fyi for memtest, one instance per thread is the fastest at showing an error. take ~90% of available ram and divide it equally across the instances. I just use 768x16 or 1536x8 for a 5860X (=12288) since I leave aid64 DFP port, koolance TMS-205, and (too) ,amy background program running.
Click to expand...

Single slot so it seems..
i ran 6 x 1024 for two sticks, 6 x 1536 for 3 sticks and 6 x 2048 for 4 sticks.... 2 and 3 sticks work but 4 doesnt and played around a lot dif combo's and found it to be one dead slot.


----------



## Silent Scone

spare mobo idea looking pretty good now eh


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you have any sleeved (or not) cable extension, remove them and see if it's the same.
> Otherwise, I'm afraid you are right that it's dying.


problem solved...

for anyone out there, BIOS version 1302 gave me a royal PITA with the 12v rail... readings of 11.4v and even 10.5v... it was shutting down my pc and activating the anti surge function... if anyone has problems with that, be aware. i may be the only one, but who knows...

currently using version 1201 (the one that was taken down) and it works like a charm...


----------



## moorhen2

Nothing wrong with 1302 bios here.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture0_1.png.html


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> spare mobo idea looking pretty good now eh


My oath it is


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> problem solved...
> 
> for anyone out there, BIOS version 1302 gave me a royal PITA with the 12v rail... readings of 11.4v and even 10.5v... it was shutting down my pc and activating the anti surge function... if anyone has problems with that, be aware. i may be the only one, but who knows...
> 
> currently using version 1201 (the one that was taken down) and it works like a charm...


Make sure you are not running multiple polling tools at the same time. It will cause misreads.


----------



## TheCautiousOne




----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


Loving the color scheme, Looks awesome, cant wait to see it all finished!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*












got mine just about fully loaded with goodies. man this thing is a tank!

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4955_zps46dq6p0s.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4957_zpsempnkwa1.jpg.html

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4953_zps8vlu0h7m.jpg.html


----------



## Vayne4800

Question! Can someone give some more detailed explanation about the following voltages:
- PCH Core Voltage
- PCH I/O Voltage
- VCCIO CPU Voltage
- VCCIO PCH Voltage

Reason I am asking is that my CPU and cache are OC'ed and I get some USB disconnected messages. Additionally, Since I moved my VCCIOs from 1.05 to 1.1V, I believe my PC is freezing far less frequently in games like Dota 2. Now I did increase PCH I/O to 1.55V in the hopes that improves stability. Increasing PCH Core to 1.1V caused the built in soundcard/Astro A50 combo to freeze often.

Failing to find anything on the net detailing these and the ranges with their impact on performance and stability. Most of the internet information is about the original Haswel voltages which I believe aren't the same on x99.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*


Looking good. hope you can finish it soon!!!


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I am testing an M2 at a friend (on R5E)
Sometimes it freezes at boot (during the animated logo of Windows 7), compared to an SSD, there is something different to do?

Saw that are other SSD, he installed the "Intel Rapid Storage Technology", the problem could come from there?
Otherwise, when it boot well, no problems of use

Thanks for your help

EDIT: I think that I found
In the bios, the "OS Type" option (Secure Boot) was on "Windows UEFI mode, passing on "Other OS", it would seem that there is no boot problem
No problem with the SSD....

Is it helpful to have the RST with other SSD?
Too bad the RST does not support the M2


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Make sure you are not running multiple polling tools at the same time. It will cause misreads.


even in bios, readings are off... im assuming, it is now a psu problem...


----------



## [email protected]

You can test with another PSU, or probe the PSU with a multimeter.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Question! Can someone give some more detailed explanation about the following voltages:
> - PCH Core Voltage
> - PCH I/O Voltage
> - VCCIO CPU Voltage
> - VCCIO PCH Voltage
> 
> Reason I am asking is that my CPU and cache are OC'ed and I get some USB disconnected messages. Additionally, Since I moved my VCCIOs from 1.05 to 1.1V, I believe my PC is freezing far less frequently in games like Dota 2. Now I did increase PCH I/O to 1.55V in the hopes that improves stability. Increasing PCH Core to 1.1V caused the built in soundcard/Astro A50 combo to freeze often.
> 
> Failing to find anything on the net detailing these and the ranges with their impact on performance and stability. Most of the internet information is about the original Haswel voltages which I believe aren't the same on x99.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Best to leave them on Auto.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got mine just about fully loaded with goodies. man this thing is a tank!
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4955_zps46dq6p0s.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4957_zpsempnkwa1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4953_zps8vlu0h7m.jpg.html9/spoiler]


Loving my board, been leak testing my BitsPower Floor Tile







and yeah these boards look to be built extremely well especially compared to my z97x SOC FORCE mobo.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got mine just about fully loaded with goodies. man this thing is a tank!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4955_zps46dq6p0s.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4957_zpsempnkwa1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/U...edia/Revitalize/IMG_4953_zps8vlu0h7m.jpg.html


Trying To Catch up! Look at all those GPUS!!

TCO


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Best to leave them on Auto.


As I said, leaving them on auto caused my GPUs to freeze frequently in games without a crash dump and I keep getting USB disconnected message. I feel the answer to my problem lies with these settings. Yet there isn't much investigation done on them as I searched on the net.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> As I said, leaving them on auto caused my GPUs to freeze frequently in games without a crash dump and I keep getting USB disconnected message. I feel the answer to my problem lies with these settings. Yet there isn't much investigation done on them as I searched on the net.


The PCH's serve as the Southbridge on modern Intel chipsets.
VCCIO voltage control for the IMC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Didn't Blameless address this once already? raising PCH solved the USB issue?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Didn't Blameless address this once already? raising PCH solved the USB issue?


You are correct Sir, he did.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Didn't Blameless address this once already? raising PCH solved the USB issue?


Well, there are so many PCH related voltages and unless I missed it, I can't find the specific one to change.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, there are so many PCH related voltages and unless I missed it, I can't find the specific one to change.


start with PCH I/O voltage, then try PCH core. Or kick them both up a notch or two.


----------



## stubass

Based on the manual for 1 - 4 sticks of RAM use the red slots... ok well as seen we found a dead one... I tried the black slots and post code 53 I.E no RAM basically.. So RAM only in the black slots does not work or is it my board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Based on the manual for 1 - 4 sticks of RAM use the red slots... ok well as seen we found a dead one... I tried the black slots and post code 53 I.E no RAM basically.. So RAM only in the black slots does not work or is it my board?


Probably best for Raja or Praz to answer, but I think A1 needs to be populated. This probably sounds stupid... but considering the MB may get RMA'ed, is it worth trying stick in all the good red slots and one in the black one in the dead-red (lol) channel? yeah, that's stupid.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Based on the manual for 1 - 4 sticks of RAM use the red slots... ok well as seen we found a dead one... I tried the black slots and post code 53 I.E no RAM basically.. So RAM only in the black slots does not work or is it my board?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably best for Raja or Praz to answer, but I think A1 needs to be populated. This probably sounds stupid... but considering the MB may get RMA'ed, is it worth trying stick in all the good red slots and one in the black one in the dead-red (lol) channel? yeah, that's stupid.
Click to expand...

forgot to mention, tried that too.. oh well was hoping for one more session before RMA but I think just go to the distributor and RMA









Good news is the socket is fine, no bent pins


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> start with PCH I/O voltage, then try PCH core. Or kick them both up a notch or two.


I have had VCCIO's both at 1.1V for a while. Additionally, I increased PCH I/O Voltage to 1.51v (from 1.5v.) and so far so good. It will take a bit of a while to confirm any progress as the issue rears its ugly head maybe 0-2 times per day.


----------



## shampoo911

so hey guys... remember that i was saying that my psu got some issues and stuff?? i think it is cursed or bipolar...

to pics... one describing the issue, and the other WTH...

take a look at the 12v readings (i know raja told me not to make readings with 3 monitors or more at the same time... it was just a proof)


and now... after a bios reflash


any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected]

BIOS reflash would only help if the initial flash was corrupt for some reason.

If you run multiple tools they can also misread if their polling of the super IO overlaps.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Anyone having issues with Bios 13 being slow? I get a second or two delay between a keystroke and what's on the screen.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so hey guys... remember that i was saying that my psu got some issues and stuff?? i think it is cursed or bipolar...
> 
> to pics... one describing the issue, and the other WTH...
> 
> take a look at the 12v readings (i know raja told me not to make readings with 3 monitors or more at the same time... it was just a proof)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now... after a bios reflash
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any thoughts?


Hello

Software reported voltages can be used as an indication of an issue but are worthless for actual troubleshooting or drawing any type of conclusion from.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BIOS reflash would only help if the initial flash was corrupt for some reason.
> 
> If you run multiple tools they can also misread if their polling of the super IO overlaps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Software reported voltages can be used as an indication of an issue but are worthless for actual troubleshooting or drawing any type of conclusion from.


i am well aware of this... but even in the uefi setup, the 12v reading was off... sometimes hitting 11.4v and even 10.4v and turning red...


----------



## Silent Scone

Is the actual machine misbehaving?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> forgot to mention, tried that too.. oh well was hoping for one more session before RMA but I think just go to the distributor and RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is the socket is fine, no bent pins


I now don't feel bad. My last rampage board had the same issue and I was told I had done something wrong. I actually returned my setup.

Went to Micro center yesterday hoping they would have the new boards. Sadly they didn't but they had a killer deal, I got a new board for $409, 5930k for $499, crucial ballistix sport 4x8gb for $329 plan to do the build on Sunday.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is the actual machine misbehaving?


yes... the anti surge function was kicking in a lot...

also, bios 1 takes FOREVER to boot... almost 5 minutes...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i am well aware of this... but even in the uefi setup, the 12v reading was off... sometimes hitting 11.4v and even 10.4v and turning red...


Hello

And the UEFI obtains the reported voltages the same as the software being used does. So this observation does not change what I wrote above.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And the UEFI obtains the reported voltages the same as the software being used does. So this observation does not change what I wrote above.


then why it was restarting itself and showing the "anti surge was enabled to protect system yada yada yada..."?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have had VCCIO's both at 1.1V for a while. Additionally, I increased PCH I/O Voltage to 1.51v (from 1.5v.) and so far so good. It will take a bit of a while to confirm any progress as the issue rears its ugly head maybe 0-2 times per day.


CXool. It should holsd up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> then why it was restarting itself and showing the "anti surge was enabled to protect system yada yada yada..."?


So your 12V is reading right in the OS but not in bios? nah...
try another PSU if you think that's the problem.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> CXool. It should holsd up.
> So your 12V is reading right in the OS but not in bios? nah...
> try another PSU if you think that's the problem.


for real... neither bios, nor OS... but last night, i tried reflashing the bios, and for no apparent reason, the problem was fixed

it may seem rather unbelievable but it happened...

and trying another psu is kinda troublesome for me... i live in venezuela and not everyone has a good psu... out of 10 people, 1 has a good psu (and thats me) ahaha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> for real... neither bios, nor OS... but last night, i tried reflashing the bios, and for no apparent reason, the problem was fixed
> 
> it may seem rather unbelievable but it happened...
> 
> and trying another psu is kinda troublesome for me... i live in venezuela and not everyone has a good psu... out of 10 people, 1 has a good psu (and thats me) ahaha


better lock that PSu up at night.


----------



## skilly

Right now I'm at 4.2ghz @ 1.21vCore . Memory is at 2800mhz. I have the 5960x 8-core. I passed half hour of real-bench(sli off), passed 10 runs IBT, passed Intet Extreme Tuning Utility benchmark. Runs AIDA for hours.

But I went to go load up CPU-z and it blue screened on me. I also had HWiNFO64 open at the same time. What do you guys think? Does that seem like a conflict with sensor programs or am I unstable still ?

And the only way I pass realbench is if I shut off SLI. But the thing is, it will crash no matter when I shut realbench off, even at the one or 2 minute mark. So Im thinking its drivers.


----------



## Jpmboy

same here. only one card. 2 or 3 and RB2.4 can't terminate successfully. Single 980, no problem.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same here. only one card. 2 or 3 and RB2.4 can't terminate successfully. Single 980, no problem.


Thank you! I had no idea. I'm still going though the 800pg thread in the Haswell Owners club.









Now to figure out why cpu-z crashed.. Everything else is solid as a rock. Im wondering if its the MB sensors, thats why I posted in here. Thanks for your response regarding RB2.4 and SLI, thats great news actually..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Thank you! I had no idea. I'm still going though the 800pg thread in the Haswell Owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to figure out why cpu-z crashed.. Everything else is solid as a rock. Im wondering if its the MB sensors, thats why I posted in here. Thanks for your response regarding RB2.4 and SLI, thats great news actually..


you mean cpuZ on start up gives an ini error?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean cpuZ on start up gives an ini error?


Not sure what the error was. I'm too quick sometimes and hit reset right away. I blue screened to the stupid sad face. I should have recorded the error message, maybe I can get if from the logs.

It happened after I ran all of the benches successfully at 2800 ram. I turned on cpuZ to confirm the ram was at 2800 and the blue screen happened. But it only happened once, and I've been running great all day. I tested it again about 20 times throughout the day and it hasn't crashed again. It was only the one time.

Aannd I just got my it to boot with ram at 3200mhz..







15-15-15-35.. Sweet. Passed RB2.4, Intel benchmark Utility and the High setting on IBT 10 runs 72c max. I upped the vcore to 1.224 max on adaptive, maybe that helped. I opened and closed cpuZ like 10 more times. It opens no problem,, no crashes. And I have HWiNFO64 open, too. IDK, maybe it was a one time thing?







I shutdown and fast booted like 10 times to test boot and its solid.... Sometimes it would act funky and shut off or freeze, I think it was from the RAM settings. But as of now everything seems rock solid.

I cannot wait to put this underwater! I probably dont need too but why else would I be here!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Not sure what the error was. I'm too quick sometimes and hit reset right away. I blue screened to the stupid sad face. I should have recorded the error message, maybe I can get if from the logs.
> 
> It happened after I ran all of the benches successfully at 2800 ram. I turned on cpuZ to confirm the ram was at 2800 and the blue screen happened. But it only happened once, and I've been running great all day. I tested it again about 20 times throughout the day and it hasn't crashed again. It was only the one time.
> 
> Aannd I just got my it to boot with ram at 3200mhz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-15-15-35.. Sweet. Passed RB2.4, Intel benchmark Utility and the High setting on IBT 10 runs 72c max. I upped the vcore to 1.224 max on adaptive, maybe that helped. I opened and closed cpuZ like 10 more times. It opens no problem,, no crashes. And I have HWiNFO64 open, too. IDK, maybe it was a one time thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shutdown and fast booted like 10 times to test boot and its solid.... Sometimes it would act funky and shut off or freeze, I think it was from the RAM settings. But as of now everything seems rock solid.
> 
> I cannot wait to put this underwater! I probably dont need too but why else would I be here!


Nice !!
best way to test the ram is use HCI memtest while in windows. 1 instance per thread and divide 85-90% of your ram between them - run at least 500% with no errors. I have not really been able to get several ram kits rock solid at 3200 with timings like that. If it fails memtest, go with 16-18-18-44-1T


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice !!
> best way to test the ram is use HCI memtest while in windows. 1 instance per thread and divide 85-90% of your ram between them - run at least 500% with no errors. I have not really been able to get several ram kits rock solid at 3200 with timings like that. If it fails memtest, go with 16-18-18-44-1T


Awesome, I will! I downloaded the program, read the directions, etc. I just wanted to be sure I do this right before I run the test for hours.

When you say threads.. Do you mean run 4 instances of the memtest? Divide 85-90 per instance, so like 3.8gb per(if im running 4 instances)? How long would 500% take? I'll try for an hour then run all night if it passes. Im excited to try, I just need to be sure I have the right settings so I dont waste a night... haha.







Thanks man.

EDIT: Oh wait! or 16 instances?









EDIT: I think threads means 16 instances.. Lol.. Trying to figure this out in the process. Heres what Im about to run, am I crazy or just not used to a 16 threaded CPU!


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Aannd I just got my it to boot with ram at 3200mhz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15-15-15-35..


What is the stock setting for your kit? I would very much like to get my RAM to 3200 MHz or higher. It's the GSkill 4x4 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. The applications I run are bottlenecked by memory to the point where I would need 4000 MHz - 4500 MHz to clear it.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> What is the stock setting for your kit? I would very much like to get my RAM to 3200 MHz or higher. It's the GSkill 4x4 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. The applications I run are bottlenecked by memory to the point where I would need 4000 MHz - 4500 MHz to clear it.


Gskill RipJaw 4: DDR4 3200 (PC4-25600) - Timing 15-15-15-35 - Cas Latency 15

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231837

Im still testing though.. I had problems booting but now all seems to work. Not 100% sure what did it, I was playing with a ton of settings last night. I put the CPU cache Voltage on .010 +offset, maybe that did it but no idea really. But I havent tested with HCI yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

for a 5960X you'd use 16 instances:



for $5 you get the Pro version and Praz made a batch file to automatically open 16 and set the memory commitment to each. I'm pretty sure it does not work on the free version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> What is the stock setting for your kit? I would very much like to get my RAM to 3200 MHz or higher. It's the GSkill 4x4 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. The *applications I run are bottlenecked by memory* to the point where I would need 4000 MHz - 4500 MHz to clear it.


really at 3000?

anyway, try 3200 c16-18-18-44-1T with like 1.375V on ram. set ram phase to optimized and ram current to 130%


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> forgot to mention, tried that too.. oh well was hoping for one more session before RMA but I think just go to the distributor and RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is the socket is fine, no bent pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now don't feel bad. My last rampage board had the same issue and I was told I had done something wrong. I actually returned my setup.
> 
> Went to Micro center yesterday hoping they would have the new boards. Sadly they didn't but they had a killer deal, I got a new board for $409, 5930k for $499, crucial ballistix sport 4x8gb for $329 plan to do the build on Sunday.
Click to expand...

Cool on the killer deal, for me it is RMA so no return but i have been happy with the RVE.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for a 5960X you'd use 16 instances:
> 
> 
> 
> for $5 you get the Pro version and Praz made a batch file to automatically open 16 and set the memory commitment to each. I'm pretty sure it does not work on the free version.


Seems like I can get past 500% at 3200mhz 15-15-15-35.. But is that because of my NB Freq at 2999.3Mhz or would that fluctuate?


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anyway, try 3200 c16-18-18-44-1T with like 1.375V on ram. set ram phase to optimized and ram current to 130%


Sounds good. I'll see if the loosened timings have a sufficiently bad impact on bandwidth. Thanks.

Because the other guy's kit was actually meant for 3200 MHz I might not be very successful. I know my DDR3-2400 with my i5-3570K absolutely refuses to go any higher at all no matter what I do, so I am willing to accept that I'm capped at "stock" settings. Still, I bought an X99 for tinkering among other things and that is what I'll do.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Sounds good. I'll see if the increased frequency offsets the loosened timings as far as bandwidth is concerned.
> 
> Because the other guy's kit was actually meant for 3200 MHz I might not be very successful. I know my DDR3-2400 with my i5-3570K absolutely refuses to go any higher at all no matter what I do, so I am willing to accept that I'm capped at "stock" settings. Still, I bought an X99 for tinkering among other things and that is what I'll do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Seems like I can get past 500% at 3200mhz 15-15-15-35.. But is that because of my NB Freq at 2999.3Mhz or would that fluctuate?


yLooks good to me. really should go 1T and up the cache a bit if possible. 1T makes a big difference in "quickness".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Sounds good. I'll see if the loosened timings have a sufficiently bad impact on bandwidth. Thanks.
> 
> Because the other guy's kit was actually meant for 3200 MHz I might not be very successful. I know my DDR3-2400 with my i5-3570K absolutely refuses to go any higher at all no matter what I do, so I am willing to accept that I'm capped at "stock" settings. Still, I bought an X99 for tinkering among other things and that is what I'll do.


if you have to, loosen but keep 1T.. then tighten down with a bit more voltage.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yLooks good to me. really should go 1T and up the cache a bit if possible. 1T makes a big difference in "quickness".


Hmm.. Ok. I tried 1T. At 3200mhz the bios would only recognize 12gbs of RAM.. I tried 15-15-15-35 and 16-18-18-44 1T.. 3000mhz would only recognize 8gbs.

It finally sees the 16gb at 2800mhz @ 15151535 1T. Im testing it now with memtest. Do you think its better to run at 2800 at 1T or 3200 at 2T? I still have to play around with a few more things I guess..









And when you say cache, do you mean the NB FREQ setting? The min/max cache ratio on the MB, are they the same?

Thanks again for your letting me pick your brain!


----------



## lilchronic

Gskill ripjaws 3000Mhz CL15 @ 3200Mhz 15-15-15-35-1N 1.4v


^^ yes cache frequency is the same as NB and you can leave min cache ratio on auto just adjust max cache ratio


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for a 5960X you'd use 16 instances:
> 
> for $5 you get the Pro version and Praz made a batch file to automatically open 16 and set the memory commitment to each. I'm pretty sure it does not work on the free version.
> really at 3000?


can you link me that batch file please?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can you link me that batch file please?


change txt to bat and put it in the same folder as hci memtest. this is set for a total of 12288 ram.

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Hmm.. Ok. I tried 1T. At 3200mhz the bios would only recognize 12gbs of RAM.. I tried 15-15-15-35 and 16-18-18-44 1T.. 3000mhz would only recognize 8gbs.
> 
> It finally sees the 16gb at 2800mhz @ 15151535 1T. Im testing it now with memtest. Do you think its better to run at 2800 at 1T or 3200 at 2T? I still have to play around with a few more things I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you say cache, do you mean the NB FREQ setting? The min/max cache ratio on the MB, are they the same?
> 
> Thanks again for your letting me pick your brain!


yes cache=NB
so go back the the 3200 2T settings and voltage that were working. check that you have "Mode 2" enabled. change 2T to 1T, set eventual to what worked at 2T + 20mV, then on the main voltage bios page, set (training voltage to 1.4V... or 25mV higher than eventual). worth a shot.









remember, tRAS should be very close or larger than the sum of CAS, tRTP and tRCD. if you get much lower than this sum, the chipset substitutes a value to correct the timing error. What bugs me more, is that we can't see what value is actually running... so I just stick to the sum value. have seen no benefit when running a lower number.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes cache=NB
> so go back the the 3200 2T settings and voltage that were working. check that you have "Mode 2" enabled. change 2T to 1T, set eventual to what worked at 2T + 20mV, then on the main voltage bios page, set (training voltage to 1.4V... or 25mV higher than eventual). worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember, tRAS should be very close or larger than the sum of CAS, tRTP and tRCD. if you get much lower than this sum, the chipset substitutes a value to correct the timing error. What bugs me more, is that we can't see what value is actually running... so I just stick to the sum value. have seen no benefit when running a lower number.


Looks like it worked. All I did was raise the DRAM volt to 1.37 and everything just started working. Oh, also Ram cache voltage set to auto. Im not sure what volts to set it at at, Im still tweaking.. i had vcache on offset from one of the posts here, but it wasn't stable. But maybe I'll try and up the DRAM volts and OC the ram. Keep in mind I still have the AIO cooler. What do you guys think? Go more?









NB is also stable now at 3800mhz.











EDIT: dram not vram


----------



## splmann

can somebody me upload the Bios 1201 ? Cant download from Asus !

Many thanks !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splmann*
> 
> can somebody me upload the Bios 1201 ? Cant download from Asus !
> 
> Many thanks !


it's over the size limit when zipped.


----------



## splmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's over the size limit when zipped.


PM sent !


----------



## skilly

I just have a quick question about the MB temps.. Curious what you guys thought.

I use HWiNFO64 and some of the MB sensors seems inaccurate. Temp 5 spikes to 72c and temp 2 hits 69c.. Temp 3 is over 100c and I assume thats just wrong/not working. But temp 5 goes from 49c - 72c so I would think that measurement seems like its working. I've included a screenshot. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I just have a quick question about the MB temps.. Curious what you guys thought.
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 and some of the MB sensors seems inaccurate. Temp 5 spikes to 72c and temp 2 hits 69c.. Temp 3 is over 100c and I assume thats just wrong/not working. But temp 5 goes from 49c - 72c so I would think that measurement seems like its working. I've included a screenshot. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Ask the author of HWiNFO64.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I just have a quick question about the MB temps.. Curious what you guys thought.
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 and some of the MB sensors seems inaccurate. Temp 5 spikes to 72c and temp 2 hits 69c.. Temp 3 is over 100c and I assume thats just wrong/not working. But temp 5 goes from 49c - 72c so I would think that measurement seems like its working. I've included a screenshot. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!


lol - use aid64 or hide the nonsense... sensors.


----------



## skilly

Lmao! Ok, I'll ignore them. Seems like that's the consensus..









I'll stick with AIDA..


----------



## dansi

I wonder Asus can help release the sensors info to author of HWiNFO64 to make accurate the software reading the correct points? Gets rid of the dummy data readouts.

The author of HWiNFO64 is a cool guy and i hope Asus can give him the info to improve his program. Imho is the best free temp sensor program out there.

Right now, he is only able to make best guesses and relies on feedback from Asus X99 users. Now if Asus were to step in and offer an official help hand.....This helps everyone imho. Only win-win-win!


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I wonder Asus can help release the sensors info to author of HWiNFO64 to make accurate the software reading the correct points? Gets rid of the dummy data readouts.
> 
> The author of HWiNFO64 is a cool guy and i hope Asus can give him the info to improve his program. Imho is the best free temp sensor program out there.
> 
> Right now, he is only able to make best guesses and relies on feedback from Asus X99 users. Now if Asus were to step in and offer an official help hand.....This helps everyone imho. Only win-win-win!


That would be cool. But I just bought AIDA64..







Figured whats another $40 on top of what I just bought.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> That would be cool. But I just bought AIDA64..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured whats another $40 on top of what I just bought.


^^ This. 4 grand in a rig... buy good monitoring software. HWI is fine, don't get me wrong, but it is what it is.


----------



## kossiewossie

Was there someone using the Mono block on the rampage in this thread? how was it treating you? Im thinking of redoing my build. wanted to watercool the motherboard aswell, so was just checking out the monoblocks or going with the VRM / MOSFETs combo,


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Was there someone using the Mono block on the rampage in this thread? how was it treating you? Im thinking of redoing my build. wanted to watercool the motherboard aswell, so was just checking out the monoblocks or going with the VRM / MOSFETs combo,


Still under construction on that build, psu was a dud so I'm awaiting a new psu or money back so I can buy another


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Was there someone using the Mono block on the rampage in this thread? how was it treating you? Im thinking of redoing my build. wanted to watercool the motherboard aswell, so was just checking out the monoblocks or going with the VRM / MOSFETs combo,
> 
> 
> 
> Still under construction on that build, psu was a dud so I'm awaiting a new psu or money back so I can buy another
Click to expand...

ahh bummer! hope you get it up and running soon!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Same here, want to at least get a clue of how it will perform


----------



## VSG

It performs absolutely fine, I am going to be taking some final pics and such for my review but don't worry about the performance. If you are looking for the ease of plumbing with the monoblock then it is well worth it. Look at this as a full cover GPU block vs universal GPU blocks where the universal blocks usually are slightly better at core cooling but still most people get the FC blocks. I realize that is a stretch of a comparison, but it kinda works.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It performs absolutely fine, I am going to be taking some final pics and such for my review but don't worry about the performance. If you are looking for the ease of plumbing with the monoblock then it is well worth it. Look at this as a full cover GPU block vs universal GPU blocks where the universal blocks usually are slightly better at core cooling but still most people get the FC blocks. I realize that is a stretch of a comparison, but it kinda works.


Awesome thanks for that, I think ill dive in and order one, and give it a go!


----------



## Zhinjio

My board arrived 2 days ago. My wife was looking at me funny as I unpacked it. I think it was something about the way my face was fixed in a weird grin.

Will be putting this into my build in the next month.


----------



## l88bastar

So how is the general consensus for this board? I had a nightmarish time back in the Striker Extreme & Rampage III days to the point where I swore I would never want an Asus Mobo again.....but here I am now with a 5960x & RVE in the mail on the way, and can't help but notice all of the negative reviews on Newegg.

Perhaps I should have read those before I ordered lol, but I don't see any better reviewed alternatives. I plan on watercooling everything and pushing two Titan Xs, but do not want to do the Asus Bad Mobo dance again.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So how is the general consensus for this board? I had a nightmarish time back in the Striker Extreme & Rampage III days to the point where I swore I would never want an Asus Mobo again.....but here I am now with a 5960x & RVE in the mail on the way, and can't help but notice all of the negative reviews on Newegg.
> 
> Perhaps I should have read those before I ordered lol, but I don't see any better reviewed alternatives. I plan on watercooling everything and pushing two Titan Xs, but do not want to do the Asus Bad Mobo dance again.


I wouldn't worry to much, you can found a bad review on anything, I'm the same as you, had such a bad experience with the striker extreme, and same with Evga, almost every time I bought a evga graphics card its died within the first week, but I know people who swear by them as brand, so really its just luck,
And my last 3 motherboards in my main rig have been Asus rampage 4 extreme, then rampage 4 black, and now rampage 5, and each one been solid as a rock, and have a x99 deluxe running night and day, also been completely stable.

So don't worry, I'm sure RVE will change your opinion


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So how is the general consensus for this board? I had a nightmarish time back in the Striker Extreme & Rampage III days to the point where I swore I would never want an Asus Mobo again.....but here I am now with a 5960x & RVE in the mail on the way, and can't help but notice all of the negative reviews on Newegg.
> 
> Perhaps I should have read those before I ordered lol, but I don't see any better reviewed alternatives. I plan on watercooling everything and pushing two Titan Xs, but do not want to do the Asus Bad Mobo dance again.


egg reviews? right. most of the bad reviews are from "Highly Technically Skilled" users









the RVE is a fantastic MB.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> egg reviews? right. most of the bad reviews are from "Highly Technically Skilled" users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the RVE is a fantastic MB.


I will second that, a beast of a board, I have used every other board manufacturer, and always come back to the best, Asus.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So how is the general consensus for this board? I had a nightmarish time back in the Striker Extreme & Rampage III days to the point where I swore I would never want an Asus Mobo again.....but here I am now with a 5960x & RVE in the mail on the way, and can't help but notice all of the negative reviews on Newegg.
> 
> Perhaps I should have read those before I ordered lol, but I don't see any better reviewed alternatives. I plan on watercooling everything and pushing two Titan Xs, but do not want to do the Asus Bad Mobo dance again.


Go for it.. I was hesitant at first, too. But I couldn't be happier.. I've tested everything possible on this board and its solid as a rock. I love it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So how is the general consensus for this board? I had a nightmarish time back in the Striker Extreme & Rampage III days to the point where I swore I would never want an Asus Mobo again.....but here I am now with a 5960x & RVE in the mail on the way, and can't help but notice all of *the negative reviews on Newegg.*
> 
> Perhaps I should have read those before I ordered lol, but I don't see any better reviewed alternatives. I plan on watercooling everything and pushing two Titan Xs, but do not want to do the Asus Bad Mobo dance again.


Newegg.... Right









Same thing on Amazon.

Still Bought it. Works Great (Even after the spray paint







)

The Cautious ONe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Newegg.... Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing on Amazon.
> 
> Still Bought it. Works Great (Even after the spray paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The Cautious ONe


it's a great MB ... that can take all sorts of abuse.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a great MB ... that can take all sorts of abuse.


Im getting anxious waiting on these checks for my gpu. Might just hook up a soft tube loop to my 480 and run this for overclocking. See how it does.

TCO


----------



## AdamK47

I bought 32GB (4 x 8GB) G.SKILL Ripjawz 4 DDR4 3000 CL15 memory. Going to see how that does in the Rampage V Extreme.

Oh and I bought four Titan X cards, but whatever.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> egg reviews? right. most of the bad reviews are from "Highly Technically Skilled" users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the RVE is a fantastic MB.


+1 from me, too.

Yeah. Newegg reviews are to be taken with a pound of salt. There are plenty with good info but plenty with bad as well. The 5/5 users are hilarious. I've seen some talking crap about the quality and customer service etc. but were putting a CPU onto the wrong chipset. 5/5, huh.

I too recommend the RVE. It's like this: If you're considering it, you want it. A lot of people wouldn't consider a board of this price. Those who aren't immediately turned off by the price will be impressed with the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I bought 32GB (4 x 8GB) G.SKILL Ripjawz 4 DDR4 3000 CL15 memory. Going to see how that does in the Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> Oh and I bought four Titan X cards, but whatever.


would be interesting to know whether 4x8 or 8x4 is better. the high-density ram has not OCd very well on average.


----------



## kossiewossie

gah, I noticed my rampage sometimes wont see a stick of ram, boots up fine. closer inspection seems the pins on the first ram slot are slightly damaged, not sure how, but I got replacement on order, should be with me tomorrow, then I can play with my titan x's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> gah, I noticed my rampage sometimes wont see a stick of ram, boots up fine. closer inspection seems the pins on the first ram slot are slightly damaged, not sure how, but I got replacement on order, should be with me tomorrow, then I can play with my titan x's


in the slot or on the ram sticks?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> gah, I noticed my rampage sometimes wont see a stick of ram, boots up fine. closer inspection seems the pins on the first ram slot are slightly damaged, not sure how, but I got replacement on order, should be with me tomorrow, then I can play with my titan x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the slot or on the ram sticks?
Click to expand...

The socket sadly, and the ram stick that was in that socket seems dead too, must of damaged it being in the broken socket, but replacement coming tomorrow so it's all good lol, glad the cpu is fine


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> The socket sadly, and the ram stick that was in that socket seems dead too, must of damaged it being in the broken socket, but replacement coming tomorrow so it's all good lol, glad the cpu is fine


which socket? C1?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> The socket sadly, and the ram stick that was in that socket seems dead too, must of damaged it being in the broken socket, but replacement coming tomorrow so it's all good lol, glad the cpu is fine
> 
> 
> 
> which socket? C1?
Click to expand...

First socket on the left red one


----------



## shampoo911

What is under the southbridge? Thermal paste or thermal pads...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> What is under the southbridge? Thermal paste or thermal pads...


The thing right next to the GPU lanes?

Thermal Paste.

TCO


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The thing right next to the GPU lanes?
> 
> Thermal Paste.
> 
> TCO


So would it be wise to replace that thermal paste? Or maybe not...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> So would it be wise to replace that thermal paste? Or maybe not...


Why would you replace the paste? Are you taking the stock one off to replace with a watercooled product like an Ek Block? If not, I wouldn't waste my time changing out thermal paste on anything.









TCO


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Why would you replace the paste? Are you taking the stock one off to replace with a watercooled product like an Ek Block? If not, I wouldn't waste my time changing out thermal paste on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Yeah well... I was thinking about changing it... But if it means more trouble than solutions, well, meh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> First socket on the left red one


erm.. which left? furthest from the I/O panel;?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Yeah well... I was thinking about changing it... But if it means more trouble than solutions, well, meh


Just unsure what that would actually do for you besides possibly not applying the paste right, then having to remount it... Eh...

Up to YOu.

TCO


----------



## Sem

Anyone experiencing a problem with the 1302 bios and the system not shutting down

in Windows if i try to reboot or shut down windows will go through the motions and shut itself down but the system will remain on and all i can do then is either reset it manually or hold down the power button till it shuts down

i never had this with 1201 so might go back to that i have the asmedia ports disabled anyway


----------



## skilly

What are you doing when that happens? Is that every single time? I've had weird things like that but only when Im playing around the the OC. But as of now 1302 is rock solid stable. No shutdown issues at all.

I have asmedia on, are they bad?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Yeah well... I was thinking about changing it... But if it means more trouble than solutions, well, meh


To be honest, you could potentially run that naked and be ok. So don't worry about the stock TIM under the PCH.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> What are you doing when that happens? Is that every single time? I've had weird things like that but only when Im playing around the the OC. But as of now 1302 is rock solid stable. No shutdown issues at all.
> 
> I have asmedia on, are they bad?


not on 1302. you're fine.


----------



## ncrane83

Wanted to introduce myself. I just got my Rampage recently and havent had any problems with it running a 5820k at stock with some basic Team Elite RAM. I intend to make some improvements to the system in the near future. I look forward to future discussions with many of you and wish you all luck with all of your builds.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Anyone experiencing a problem with the 1302 bios and the system not shutting down
> 
> in Windows if i try to reboot or shut down windows will go through the motions and shut itself down but the system will remain on and all i can do then is either reset it manually or hold down the power button till it shuts down
> 
> i never had this with 1201 so might go back to that i have the asmedia ports disabled anyway


I get the same problem every now and then. It's really annoying

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kossiewossie

Replacement parts came today, and so did the test bench, so playing around with the Titans before I waterblock them,


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Replacement parts came today, and so did the test bench, so playing around with the Titans before I waterblock them,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you have the Geforce SLI Bridge. I need to know which one I would need if I am just going to have x 980s in Slot 1 and 3 for SLI? Can you help me?

The Cautious ONe

Oh... And I was drooling... DOn't forget that.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Replacement parts came today, and so did the test bench, so playing around with the Titans before I waterblock them,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have the Geforce SLI Bridge. I need to know which one I would need if I am just going to have x 980s in Slot 1 and 3 for SLI? Can you help me?
> 
> The Cautious ONe
> 
> Oh... And I was drooling... DOn't forget that.
Click to expand...

I believe you would need the


2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge, im not sure if you can use a 3 way SLI bridge with just two cards.
GeForce GTX SLI Bridges


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I believe you would need the
> 
> 
> 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge, im not sure if you can use a 3 way SLI bridge with just two cards.
> GeForce GTX SLI Bridges


+ REP As I am not familiar with GPU setups like I am with Processors. I would think though, that you could use a 3 way unless the signal has to pass through all of them to get to the Monitors... Interesting.










TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I believe you would need the
> 
> 
> 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge, im not sure if you can use a 3 way SLI bridge with just two cards.
> GeForce GTX SLI Bridges
> 
> 
> 
> + REP As I am not familiar with GPU setups like I am with Processors. I would think though, that you could use a 3 way unless the signal has to pass through all of them to get to the Monitors... Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

I think you could use the 3 Way one, but I would have to confirm, and also, I think slot 3 runs at 8x speed, and slot 1 and 2 run at 16x, but ill test and report if the bridge works with just 2 cards and also the slot speeds in different arrangements


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I think you could use the 3 Way one, but I would have to confirm, and also, I think slot 3 runs at 8x speed, and slot 1 and 2 run at 16x, but ill test and report if the bridge works with just 2 cards and also the slot speeds in different arrangements


NO.... According to the Manual, In a dual SLI You would run slot 1 and 3, for a 16/16

TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I think you could use the 3 Way one, but I would have to confirm, and also, I think slot 3 runs at 8x speed, and slot 1 and 2 run at 16x, but ill test and report if the bridge works with just 2 cards and also the slot speeds in different arrangements
> 
> 
> 
> NO.... According to the Manual, In a dual SLI You would run slot 1 and 3, for a 16/16
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

oh yeh my bad, I just removed one of my cards, so im using slot 1 and 3, and using 3 Way bridge, and working fine!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> oh yeh my bad, I just removed one of my cards, so im using slot 1 and 3, and using 3 Way bridge, and working fine!


Excellent! Thanks for Following up... I would imaging that the SLI bridge would be either for two or 3 way due to the signal of the cards passing through it reguardless of how many cards are plugged in (2 or 3)

Appreciate the Feedback. I like the look of the Slim 2 way a little better though.









TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> oh yeh my bad, I just removed one of my cards, so im using slot 1 and 3, and using 3 Way bridge, and working fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Thanks for Following up... I would imaging that the SLI bridge would be either for two or 3 way due to the signal of the cards passing through it reguardless of how many cards are plugged in (2 or 3)
> 
> Appreciate the Feedback. I like the look of the Slim 2 way a little better though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

heres a close up!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> heres a close up!


You see how it's irregular on the top? Eh....

That close up is amazing though....









TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> heres a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see how it's irregular on the top? Eh....
> 
> That close up is amazing though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Oh lol just noticed bridge was plugged in upside down Haha,


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Oh lol just noticed bridge was plugged in upside down Haha,


Hmm. A little Better









TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Replacement parts came today, and so did the test bench, so playing around with the Titans before I waterblock them,


what's with those SSDs stuck to th side of the base unit on the bench?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I believe you would need the
> 
> 
> 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge, im not sure if you can use a 3 way SLI bridge with just two cards.
> GeForce GTX SLI Bridges


I can confirm that you can use a 3 way with 2 cards. (it;s all I use, I hate those thin ribbon bridges.







)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *what's with those SSDs stuck to th side of the base unit on the bench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I can confirm that you can use a 3 way with 2 cards. (it;s all I use, I hate those thin ribbon bridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks for the Confirmation.

I thought the ssds were like that... because.... Magnets.









TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Replacement parts came today, and so did the test bench, so playing around with the Titans before I waterblock them,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's with those SSDs stuck to th side of the base unit on the bench?
Click to expand...

Haha, oh im waiting for a SSD bracket to come, wasn't anywhere else to put them! lol, your first person to notice


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Haha, oh im waiting for a SSD bracket to come, wasn't anywhere else to put them! lol, your first person to notice


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Haha, oh im waiting for a SSD bracket to come, wasn't anywhere else to put them! lol, your first person to notice
Click to expand...

hahaah. that be crazy putting a magnets on the SSDs! my poor data get damaged!! nah just screwed to the side with thumb screws lol


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> hahaah. that be crazy putting a magnets on the SSDs! my poor data get damaged!! nah just screwed to the side with thumb screws lol


Cam SSD really get damaged from magnets? I thought only platter drives, etc. Just curious.









edit: drooling over your setup!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> hahaah. that be crazy putting a magnets on the SSDs! my poor data get damaged!! nah just screwed to the side with thumb screws lol


Magnets.. brought to Earth by Ancient Aliens !!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Cam SSD really get damaged from magnets? I thought only platter drives, etc. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: drooling over your setup!


try it - stick a neo on a USB stick...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> NO.... According to the Manual, In a dual SLI You would run slot 1 and 3, for a 16/16
> 
> TCO


The 3 way will work, and looks better IMO.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Magnets.. brought to Earth by Ancient Aliens !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try it - stick a neo on a USB stick...


OK, maybe I will.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can confirm that you can use a 3 way with 2 cards. (it;s all I use, I hate those thin ribbon bridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So the ASUS 3-way SLI that came with the RVE will work with my 2x sli KPEs? I had a problem with the EVGA bridge with my OC'd monitor. I'll give it a test in a few minutes.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> hahaah. that be crazy putting a magnets on the SSDs! my poor data get damaged!! nah just screwed to the side with thumb screws lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnets.. brought to Earth by Ancient Aliens !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Cam SSD really get damaged from magnets? I thought only platter drives, etc. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: drooling over your setup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try it - stick a neo on a USB stick...
Click to expand...

Haha, I learnt the hard way, when I had a magnetic screw driver, and it damaged some components on old setup I once had.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> OK, maybe I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the ASUS 3-way SLI that came with the RVE will work with my 2x sli KPEs? I had a problem with the EVGA bridge with my OC'd monitor. I'll give it a test in a few minutes.



dauum - i love that coldplate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Haha, I learnt the hard way, when I had a magnetic screw driver, and it damaged some components on old setup I once had.


I think it's risky, maybe not certain,







but risky.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Haha, I learnt the hard way, when I had a magnetic screw driver, and it damaged some components on old setup I once had.










Good to know!









Oh, and Jpmboy. I tried my 3-way sli and so far its 100%. Tested valley at my OC'd settings and its minto. Need to test a few games.









Thanks! My cards feel more solid.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> OK, maybe I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the ASUS 3-way SLI that came with the RVE will work with my 2x sli KPEs? I had a problem with the EVGA bridge with my OC'd monitor. I'll give it a test in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dauum - i love that coldplate
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Haha, I learnt the hard way, when I had a magnetic screw driver, and it damaged some components on old setup I once had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's risky, maybe not certain,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but risky.
Click to expand...

ohoh, that looks awesome, what kinda temps are you getting on those card with that block?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> ohoh, that looks awesome, what kinda temps are you getting on those card with that block?


so freakin' sexy!


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I believe you would need the
> 
> 
> 2-Way Spaced SLI Bridge, im not sure if you can use a 3 way SLI bridge with just two cards.
> GeForce GTX SLI Bridges


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I see you have the Geforce SLI Bridge. I need to know which one I would need if I am just going to have x 980s in Slot 1 and 3 for SLI? Can you help me?
> 
> The Cautious ONe
> 
> Oh... And I was drooling... DOn't forget that.


I am using the EVGA sli bridge and its the 3 way and I only have 2 cards. You can see the pic in my sig. Just another option for ya


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> ohoh, that looks awesome, what kinda temps are you getting on those card with that block?


oh the EK uniblocks do a great job of cooling the core. Actually better that a full cover block by a good margin IMO. I just think you get a better mount with uniblocks.


----------



## VSG

Yup, I have some proof also now. Universal blocks, heatsinks and airflow can be better thermally than most FC blocks.


----------



## YawMawn

Ugh. I'm thinking of getting two 980 Ti's and a 1440p 144hz and / or 4K when the 980 Ti's come out, but the cards look so much better when there's three...

Life just sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Ugh. I'm thinking of getting two 980 Ti's and a 1440p 144hz and / or 4K when the 980 Ti's come out, but the cards look so much better when there's three...
> 
> Life just sucks, doesn't it?


nah, two look better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jpmboy. *I tried my 3-way sli and so far its 100%*. Tested valley at my OC'd settings and its minto. Need to test a few games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My cards feel more solid.


Cool! Def cleans things up a bit vs the flex ribbon:thumb:


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Ugh. I'm thinking of getting two 980 Ti's and a 1440p 144hz and / or 4K when the 980 Ti's come out, but the cards look so much better when there's three...
> 
> Life just sucks, doesn't it?


I doubt they will be releasing the TI anytime soon, would kill there Titan x sells if they did, im sure they will release it as a counter measurement to whatever AMD release


----------



## ozzy1925

since we are talking about sli bridges i would like to know when we can buy the rog sli bridge


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> since we are talking about sli bridges i would like to know when we can buy the rog sli bridge


Me too! id love the new asus one, but don't think its been released yet,


----------



## tatmMRKIV

the ti is slated for May


----------



## ozzy1925

Just got my R5e monoblock


----------



## Seyumi

FYI The Samsung SM951's are out. Get them at Ram City while they're hot! Anyone confirmed if these work/boot yet with the R5e? I may be the first one to know I'll keep you updated unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Just got my R5e monoblock


Mine is already running


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> FYI The Samsung SM951's are out. Get them at Ram City while they're hot! Anyone confirmed if these work/boot yet with the R5e? I may be the first one to know I'll keep you updated unless someone beats me to it.


thanks. post back with what you find out.


----------



## [email protected]

I'd wait just a few more days before ordering any high perf SSDs or PCIe drives. Cant say more than that but the game will change..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd wait just a few more days before ordering any high perf SSDs or PCIe drives. Cant say more than that but the game will change..


http://www.intelgamingpromo.com/intel15b/ssd/notice


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd wait just a few more days before ordering any high perf SSDs or PCIe drives. Cant say more than that but the game will change..


He doesn't know what he wants...but he is wanting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I'd wait just a few more days before ordering any high perf SSDs or PCIe drives. Cant say more than that but the game will change..


ah... okay. wink-wink, nod-nod.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He doesn't know what he wants...but he is wanting.


http://www.amazon.com/Intel-P3700-Series-SSDPEDMD400G401-Height/dp/B00L0LFDQE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RZ15RAE74DR4Y9ABNBS








please.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah... okay. wink-wink, nod-nod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-P3700-Series-SSDPEDMD400G401-Height/dp/B00L0LFDQE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RZ15RAE74DR4Y9ABNBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please.


400GB is too small for me, I'm hoping an 800GB PCI-e 750 model surfaces.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 400GB is too small for me, I'm hoping an 800GB PCI-e 750 model surfaces.


I only use it for os and certain programs. all else is on other SSDs (set up with sysprep audit mode when installing windows. no make link or relocate crap))


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 400GB is too small for me, I'm hoping an 800GB PCI-e 750 model surfaces.


1.2TB intel 750 pci-e is prized lower than my Intel p3700 400GB here in Norway. Run and order 1.2TB intel 750









It costs only one Titan X









NVMe IS worh it!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah... okay. wink-wink, nod-nod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-P3700-Series-SSDPEDMD400G401-Height/dp/B00L0LFDQE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1RZ15RAE74DR4Y9ABNBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please.


Yeah I've been watching, I'd need to pick up a decent extender cable which would awkwardly travel over the GPU lol.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 1.2TB intel 750 pci-e is prized lower than my Intel p3700 400GB here in Norway. Run and order 1.2TB intel 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It costs only one Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVMe IS worh it!


Can you already order a 750? I didn't think they were released yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> since we are talking about sli bridges i would like to know when we can buy the rog sli bridge


North America around mid-April. Not sure about EU - you will need to ask a local rep.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> North America around mid-April. Not sure about EU - you will need to ask a local rep.


Damn, they look very nice cant wait


----------



## ChronoBodi

SabrePC.com has the Asus USB 3.1 cards for sale... at $99.... definitely early-tech premium prices.

http://www.sabrepc.com/asus-usb-3-1-type-a-usb-3-1-type-a-pcie-card.html

I'm aware that these Asus USB 3.1 cards apparently only works on Asus mobos.... if so, does this mean the recent BIOS to support usb 3.1 means I do not have to install any drivers for USB 3.1 to work?

Which reminds me of my first USB 3.0 card, that required a driver to work on an old Gigabyte AM3 board i used to have, and it didn't work like 30% of the time (i.e wouldn't show up in list of boot devices)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Damn, they look very nice cant wait


lol I use the standard one that comes with the ROG boards. A bridge is a bridge









Said the builders of Stirling


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Can you already order a 750? I didn't think they were released yet.


Yes, preorder here in some stores









Like here:

http://www.proshop.no/Harddisk/Intel-750-2.5-SSD-PCI-E-3.0-x4-400GB-2473647.html?utm_source=tekno&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> http://www.sabrepc.com/asus-usb-3-1-type-a-usb-3-1-type-a-pcie-card.html
> 
> I'm aware that these Asus USB 3.1 cards apparently only works on Asus mobos.... if so, does this mean the recent BIOS to support usb 3.1 means I do not have to install any drivers for USB 3.1 to work?


The USB 3.1 cards do require the correct UEFI update be installed to work. You still need drivers for the OS.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I use the standard one that comes with the ROG boards. A bridge is a bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said the builders of Stirling


No'!!
Stock bridge:

Rog Bridge :


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah not a fan of suspension bridges either. They're not exactly unknown for failures


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah not a fan of suspension bridges either. They're not exactly unknown for failures


Tacoma Narrows Bridge. I think


----------



## Aelius

Does anyone know how many amps are available to charge devices using the rear I/O panel ASMedia USB 3.0 ports? Or how about the front panel 3.0? Just curious if it's worth using the wall outlet to charge my stuff instead.


----------



## thrgk

How can I set all my pci-e slots to only use 3.0 (I think this is same as gen 3?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can I set all my pci-e slots to only use 3.0 (I think this is same as gen 3?)


in bios set the PCIE to gen3 vs auto.


----------



## thrgk

where can i find that setting? under PCH or? Wasnt sure and didnt want to change the wrong thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> where can i find that setting? under PCH or? Wasnt sure and didnt want to change the wrong thing.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

Advanced > NB PCI-E Configuration

As with most questions concerning board settings this is also found in the included manual.


----------



## thrgk

Thank you sir


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Thank you sir


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Of the top and bottom sata express ports, which one is Intel and Asmedia?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Of the top and bottom sata express ports, which one is Intel and Asmedia?


Hello

The top ports are ASMedia and the bottom ports are Intel from the PCH. This is also illustrated in the motherboard manual.


----------



## Silent Scone

Obviously down to users preference from experience but I tend to use the PCH ports whenever at all possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Obviously down to users preference from experience but I tend to use the PCH ports whenever at all possible.


same here.


----------



## tistou77

I tested the Samsung SM951 (under Windows 7)
I had some problems the first day (at boot freeze, BSOD, among others)
I do not know if it was a setting in the bios, but I have not had a problem the next day (after 3 reinstalling Windows)

In Windows 7, Microsoft drivers are not really optimized and no difference compared to a Samsung 850 Pro, but Windows 8.1 (and 10) performance would be better


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The top ports are ASMedia and the bottom ports are Intel from the PCH. This is also illustrated in the motherboard manual.


I have my boot SSD and gaming HDD plugged into the SATA6G1 and SATA6G2 ports all the way at the top. Am I doing this wrong?

The manual says the AsMedia ports are on the bottom... Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Only the top SATA 6 ports part of the top sata express port is asmedia. Everything else is intel


----------



## l88bastar

So I got my RVE all setup but I cannot get it to post with that last stick of ram in the first black slot. I have tried different ram sticks, different seatings, but nothing works. Very frustrating I keep getting code 6F









I am using this ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR

With a 5960X processor and the bios says its version 2.16.1242

Anybody know what I can do to get all 32gb functional?

free image hosting


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So I got my RVE all setup but I cannot get it to post with that last stick of ram in the first black slot. I have tried different ram sticks, different seatings, but nothing works. Very frustrating I keep getting code 6F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using this ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR
> 
> With a 5960X processor and the bios says its version 2.16.1242
> 
> Anybody know what I can do to get all 32gb functional?
> 
> free image hosting


Hello

The post linked below may apply here.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> So I got my RVE all setup but I cannot get it to post with that last stick of ram in the first black slot. I have tried different ram sticks, different seatings, but nothing works. Very frustrating I keep getting code 6F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using this ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-16GRR
> 
> With a 5960X processor and the bios says its version 2.16.1242
> 
> Anybody know what I can do to get all 32gb functional?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free image hosting


will it post to bios with 4 sticks from one kit? - probably tried that already?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> I have my boot SSD and gaming HDD plugged into the SATA6G1 and SATA6G2 ports all the way at the top. Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> The manual says the AsMedia ports are on the bottom... Or am I reading it wrong?


Yea if you plug in anything in slot 3 (the black one that derives PCI-E Gen 2 lanes from the chipset)

If you do, the Asmedia ports are disabled, leaving whatever is connected there stranded.

Basically its like this:

ASMEDIA =
() [ ] [ ]

INTEL =
...............[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
() [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]

All combined its like this:

() [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
() [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]


----------



## ChronoBodi

double post whoops


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will it post to bios with 4 sticks from one kit? - probably tried that already?


Oh yea, it all works fine as long as I don't put any ram in that second slot that you see open in the pic


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Oh yea, it all works fine as long as I don't put any ram in that second slot that you see open in the pic


did you try 24GB with 6 sticks like the manual shows (pg 1-11) to test the slot in another config?? The problem is either mixing kits or the ram slot. be sure to clean the slot (air can) before trying 6 sticks.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea if you plug in anything in slot 3 (the black one that derives PCI-E Gen 2 lanes from the chipset)
> 
> If you do, the Asmedia ports are disabled, leaving whatever is connected there stranded.
> 
> Basically its like this:
> 
> ASMEDIA =
> () [ ] [ ]
> 
> INTEL =
> ...............[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> 
> All combined its like this:
> 
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]


Cool! Thanks for the detailed explanation. I just disabled it in the BIOS, do I even need it? Everything seems like its running perfectly. Thanks again!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Cool! Thanks for the detailed explanation. I just disabled it in the BIOS, do I even need it? Everything seems like its running perfectly. Thanks again!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea if you plug in anything in slot 3 (the black one that derives PCI-E Gen 2 lanes from the chipset)
> 
> If you do, the Asmedia ports are disabled, leaving whatever is connected there stranded.
> 
> Basically its like this:
> 
> ASMEDIA =
> () [ ] [ ]
> 
> INTEL =
> ........... [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> 
> All combined its like this:
> 
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]


Yea, if you want a USB 3.1 pci-e card for example and not take up any important red slots.

Basically anything that's not GPUs or PCI-e SSDs goes to the lower bandwidth black slots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Yea, if you want a USB 3.1 pci-e card for example and not take up any important red slots.
> 
> Basically anything that's not GPUs or PCI-e SSDs goes to the lower bandwidth black slots.


I think that alien code shut this thread down?


----------



## Rhuarc86

I'll be using an XP941 as my boot and have two Crucial mx100's in raid 0 for games. Which sata ports should I use for the Crucials? Honestly, I never really think about it, but I just want to make for sure.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think that alien code shut this thread down?


?????

wat? I was just stating what you do with the 4 red slots (CPU lane-powered) and the 2 black slots (PCH lane-powered)

no idea what alien code or what, lol. misquote?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> I'll be using an XP941 as my boot and have two Crucial mx100's in raid 0 for games. Which sata ports should I use for the Crucials? Honestly, I never really think about it, but I just want to make for sure.


use the right most Sata ports, and none of the Sata Express ones. They are sure to be Intel.

The right six ports should be fine for RAID, while the left four ports cannot be raided due to being split into SATA Express ports or being part of Asmedia's controller rather than Intel.

ASMEDIA =
() [ ] [ ]

INTEL =
............. [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
() [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> The right six ports should be fine for RAID, while the left four ports cannot be raided due to being split into SATA Express ports


Hello

This is not correct. The four SATA ports next to the SATA Express ports cannot be part of an array. The two SATA ports that comprise the Intel SATA Express can be used for RAID with the remaining four Intel SATA ports.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> use the right most Sata ports, and none of the Sata Express ones. They are sure to be Intel.
> 
> The right six ports should be fine for RAID, while the left four ports cannot be raided due to being split into SATA Express ports or being part of Asmedia's controller rather than Intel.
> 
> *ASMEDIA =
> () [ ] [ ]
> 
> INTEL =
> ............. [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]*


lol - i haven't broken the code. no worries -


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> use the right most Sata ports, and none of the Sata Express ones. They are sure to be Intel.
> 
> The right six ports should be fine for RAID, while the left four ports cannot be raided due to being split into SATA Express ports or being part of Asmedia's controller rather than Intel.
> 
> ASMEDIA =
> () [ ] [ ]
> 
> INTEL =
> ............. [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]
> () [ ] [ ] / [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ]


Praz is correct, I have 4 HDDs in RAID 10 and 2 SSDs in RAID 0 on the following ports.

ASMEDIA =
() [ ] [ ]

INTEL =
................... [ ] [ ] *[R10] [R10]*
() *[R0] [R0]* / [ ] [ ] *[R10] [R10]*


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is not correct. The four SATA ports next to the SATA Express ports cannot be part of an array. The two SATA ports that comprise the Intel SATA Express can be used for RAID with the remaining four Intel SATA ports.


I stand corrected then. Although i am curious why not all of Intel's 10 ports can be RAIDed, but, ah well.


----------



## dansi

Any one know why this board with latest bios will random shutdown on first cold boot? The colder the weather, the more occurrence.

Like from mains off, i turn on my mains switch, hit the power button of my case, the fans start spinning, the board LED lights turn on, but seconds later, board shut off, fans stop spinning, with the LEDs still on.

All i need is to hit the power button immediately again, everything boots fine.

Unstable overclock? RAM or Core?
Bios bug?
PSU compatibility? (Seasonic Platinum 1st gen)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Any one know why this board with latest bios will random shutdown on first cold boot? The colder the weather, the more occurrence.
> 
> Like from mains off, i turn on my mains switch, hit the power button of my case, the fans start spinning, the board LED lights turn on, but seconds later, board shut off, fans stop spinning, with the LEDs still on.
> 
> All i need is to hit the power button immediately again, everything boots fine.
> 
> Unstable overclock? RAM or Core?
> Bios bug?
> PSU compatibility? (Seasonic Platinum 1st gen)


I've had this happen with unstable memory or unstable cache.


----------



## dansi

New bios 1401
Improve system stability.

Filesize is two times bigger than prior ones

Is it good stuffs packed inside??


----------



## MerkageTurk

Best method to update bios?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Best method to update bios?


USB bios flashback, my friend. foolproof.

only needs an empty FAT32-formatted USB drive with nothing on it.


----------



## skilly

Hey guys.. I just started having a weird issue. I haven't changed anything major in the bios.. Im using what was the latest 1302 as of the start of this question.









The other night I shutdown my PC and about 5 seconds later it turned itself back on. I turned it off, it went back on.. I was like ***! I thought it was my media PC maybe because I was streaming something from my RVE pc when I shut it down. After shutting down the media pc, I shutdown my RVE again and it seemed all was well.

Last night.. Same thing. I was streaming to my media pc like I do every day. I made sure I shutdown my media PC first this time. Then I went to shutdown my RVE, used alt-f4 then shutdown. Again, a few seconds later it turned back on.. Lol.. Media center is off, nothing else is accessing this PC. When the lock screen came up, I shut it down again with the windows 8 GUI lockscreen, and it stayed off..

What do you guys think? Im pretty confused. Is it some sort of bios setting that Im missing? I've passed all of the popular stress tests that I know of.

Aaannd New BIOS comes out as Im writing this.


----------



## Evoly

Could someone shoe me the clearance in the first PCIe slot? I plan to go for high profile rams, an AiO, RAM Coolers (dominator airflow platinum) and a VGA with a backplate and im 99,9% sure that I will run in trouble there. At least on there website it looks like there is 0 space for anything special.


----------



## Sjp770

Anyone else getting USB drop outs? Every now and again i get the usb disconnected chime and now when im trying to copy to usb it drops out after 5 mins or so..


----------



## MerkageTurk

Bios method you posted does not work, I also tried Ez flash which said file format not supported


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Bios method you posted does not work, I also tried Ez flash which said file format not supported


Hello

Be sure the USB stick is formatted as FAT32. If it is try a different model USB stick.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Bios method you posted does not work, I also tried Ez flash which said file format not supported


as Praz said, the stick has to be FAT32 format, and only the R5E.cap file on it and absolutely nothing else.

the bios you download from ASUS site has to be renamed to R5E.cap for Bios Flashback to work.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thank you fellow RVE; I tried the FAT32, different usb, but file format not supported. I do not want to do a bios flashback but update my bios.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you fellow RVE; I tried the FAT32, different usb, but file format not supported. I do not want to do a bios flashback but update my bios.


Hello

What BIOS version are you trying to flash? The 1401 zip is corrupted and will not work.


----------



## Hawawaa

Ok I was going nutz for a sec so just wait for them to fix their 1401 download, (deep breath) ok, so i wasn't derping.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What BIOS version are you trying to flash? The 1401 zip is corrupted and will not work.


the zip[ file download on the asus support page is borked?

edit - yeah - it's a bit large.


----------



## skilly

Anybody getting the new bios to work? Im getting a 'not a UEFI bios' error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thank you fellow RVE; I tried the FAT32, different usb, but file format not supported. I do not want to do a bios flashback but update my bios.


I tried both methods. Ezflash and flashback.. No go. Ezflash gives me uefi error. Better than old school when it would corrupt the bios!







Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Fat32 blank stick on the flashback port.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes the 1401 file, hmm thanks fellow


----------



## skilly

I guess we wait..


----------



## ChronoBodi

BIOS 1302 is fine for me, don't see a reason to update to 1401.

As, what exactly is better in 1401?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am still on the same bios when I bought the board, not a single problem.








0603 or something


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am still on the same bios when I bought the board, not a single problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0603 or something


It's the old adage, if it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Hawawaa

I try again later today and let you all know if that new bios download works.


----------



## moorhen2

If you look under W7, bios file for 1401 is correct size, only W8.1 x64 is oversized file.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawawaa*
> 
> I try again later today and let you all know if that new bios download works.


it's still the same 15mb file.


----------



## Praz

Hello

v1401 R5E

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1401.zip


----------



## mevorach

1401 bios not working not UEFI bios ??!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> v1401 R5E
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1401.zip


Still the wrong size file, even the files that state 7.37meg extract as 15meg.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Still the wrong size file, even the files that state 7.37meg extract as 15meg.


Hello

Then the file has been replaced since early this morning. Several people have already successfully flashed their boards using the file from that link. As nobody needs to flash to this version I suggest waiting till next week for updated files to be posted.


----------



## Hawawaa

I'll grab it next week then, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then the file has been replaced since early this morning. Several people have already successfully flashed their boards using the file from that link. *As nobody needs to flash to this version* I suggest waiting till next week for updated files to be posted.


^^This
lol - I'm not sure I really needed any since 602.







But I'm on 1201 right now.,

edit: 1401 looks fixed on the support website.
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Anyone got a PCIe SSD attached to either the PCIe or the M.2? Does the hard drive LED flicker when that drive is in use?


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Still the wrong size file, even the files that state 7.37meg extract as 15meg.


I only have back to 1001, but they all since then extract to 16,386KB including 1401.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Anyone got a PCIe SSD attached to either the PCIe or the M.2? Does the hard drive LED flicker when that drive is in use?


Not when using the M2, don't know if using PCIE card.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then the file has been replaced since early this morning. Several people have already successfully flashed their boards using the file from that link. As nobody needs to flash to this version I suggest waiting till next week for updated files to be posted.


I just updated using the link from your post with no problems. I used the AISuite III easy flash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Anyone got a PCIe SSD attached to either the PCIe or the M.2? Does the hard drive LED flicker when that drive is in use?


m.2 here - yes the drive light on the MB works.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> m.2 here - yes the drive light on the MB works.


Mine doesn't, so I guess it depends on which M.2 SSD you get.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

bios 1401 breaks my overlocks. Almost any increase in Cache OC throws a 96 code. Disabling my 2 of 3 GPUs fixes this issue.









EDIT: I bet you it's got to do with the PCIe changes for NVMe support that's breaking cache overclocks and SLI.


----------



## skilly

Quick question..

I just noticed a critical error in my system logs.

Event 41, kernel-power - The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

It happens every-time I go to shutdown when I have my OC settings set. It doesnt seem to happen when Im at stock, i tested it about 10x so far. I tried with fast boot off, but same thing.

But my question is why did it just start happening? It started on April 1st and it happens on every shutdown. I've been running super stable for a few weeks.... Passed all of the suggested stress tests without any issues whatsoever.

Just wondering if you guys think anything could be damaged? It works on stock so Im guessing Im ok? Im going away and my 30 day windows will be up in a couple of days after I get back. So I have to figure this out quick... lol.









I tried the new bios but Im getting that UEFI error.. I guess I can try and get that to work.


----------



## Hawawaa

Actually got it to work with Praz's link thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> Mine doesn't, so I guess it depends on which M.2 SSD you get.


plextor M6e... probably a firmware thing.


----------



## Peen

Anyone else not able to install Windows 8.1?

I made a thread over at the Asus ROG forums. Way too much to try to explain and type here.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59838-Plethora-of-issues


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Anyone else not able to install Windows 8.1?
> 
> I made a thread over at the Asus ROG forums. Way too much to try to explain and type here.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59838-Plethora-of-issues


I saw your post. did you try loading win8.1 with only one (matched) kit of ram? If yes and it didn't work, and the stick works to load w*.1 on other machines as you say.... make sure you have the uefi boot set correctly. Or, burn an iso to a dvd and go that route.


----------



## Peen

I've done all of that, and none of it has worked.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What BIOS version are you trying to flash? The 1401 zip is corrupted and will not work.


...not good...ok - what do I do now ? I was on 901 and broke my own rule ('if it is not broken, don't fix it) and downloaded 1401 and installed it last night - ...it worked - kind of - but has serious issues around memory channels







. So I tired to 'go back to where I came from' with 901, but now get an error message saying that the original; Bios 'is not compatible'...the same for 1001 and others in-between.

I switched to the secondary Bios chip on R5E (still on 901) and everything works great w/ that, but I would like to restore the primary Bios chip as well...just Bios Flashback via USB key ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...not good...ok - what do I do now ? I was on 901 and broke my own rule ('if it is not broken, don't fix it) and downloaded 1401 and installed it last night - ...it worked - kind of - but has serious issues around memory channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I tired to 'go back to where I came from' with 901, but now get an error message saying that the original; Bios 'is not compatible'...the same for 1001 and others in-between.
> 
> I switched to the secondary Bios chip on R5E (still on 901) and everything works great w/ that, but I would like to restore the primary Bios chip as well...just Bios Flashback via USB key ?


Hello

If you were able to flash then there was nothing wrong with the BIOS file you downloaded. To go back to any previous version use USB Flashback. Using this method is detailed in the included motherboard manual.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you were able to flash then there was nothing wrong with the BIOS file you downloaded. To go back to any previous version use USB Flashback. Using this method is detailed in the included motherboard manual.


Tx Praz...I run over 20 ROG mobos of various vintage and am no stranger to Bios flashback; was just hoping for reverse compatibility w/ Asus AI3.... But I reiterate, there's an issue w/ 1401 once loaded, it intermittently drops one or more memory channels...no other Bios version I have tried on R5E does that, and once I switched to Bios chip #2, everything was back to normal on memory channels, including with extended memtest ...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Anyone else not able to install Windows 8.1?
> 
> I made a thread over at the Asus ROG forums. Way too much to try to explain and type here.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59838-Plethora-of-issues


Turns out my CPU I bought from Silicon Lottery is bad. Went out to buy a MSI board, and had same issues. Tried disabling cores and all is well now. Hope Silicon Lottery pulls through!


----------



## [email protected]

Disable multi-core enhance in uefi.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Disable multi-core enhance in uefi.


Just tried, didn't do anything. I also installed 8.1 first and then tried. It just boot loops with the last 2 cores on...with multi-core enhance on and off.

Whats weird though is all the stability testers run fine in Windows 7 with all cores on. All versions of Prime detect it instantly at stock speed, and even underclocked a lot.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Just tried, didn't do anything. I also installed 8.1 first and then tried. It just boot loops with the last 2 cores on...with multi-core enhance on and off.
> 
> Whats weird though is all the stability testers run fine in Windows 7 with all cores on. All versions of Prime detect it instantly at stock speed, and even underclocked a lot.


This is such a bizarre issue, windows 7 passing stress tests but a couple cores not working in windows 8. What in the world could cause that? Are you sure the Windows 8 installation is good?


----------



## Peen

Read the thread I created at the Asus forum. I did a ton of testing, multiple flash drives, Windows 8.1, 10 and 7, DVD installs, even a new motherboard. All these work on other PC's. Prime 95 fails instantly in Windows 7 with 8 cores on, even very underclocked.

My guess, some instruction set is fried on the last cores, and Win 8 and 10 check for it. I'm running a perfectly good Win 8.1 on it now, but it only works if I have last 2 cores disabled. Turn them on, BSOD on boot. Turn back off, and I'm fine.


----------



## [email protected]

Either cores are weak or the imc cant handle those dimms well. Use two sticks with rampage tweak mode 1 and check.


----------



## Peen

Already tried 2 and 1 stick with rampage tweak 1, no difference. Also, I tried underclocking to 3ghz, 2.5ghz,2ghz...even with the same 1.1 vcore.

And in Win 7 with all 8 cores on, Prime would crash on all settings right when I clicked start...even down to 2ghz 1.1v, smallFFT up to blend...newest prime and 27.9.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then the file has been replaced since early this morning. Several people have already successfully flashed their boards using the file from that link. As nobody needs to flash to this version I suggest waiting till next week for updated files to be posted.


Hi Praz, please excuse my ignorance, as you state "nobody needs to flash to this version", why is it there in the first place, as you say an updated file will be available next week, confusing to say the least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi Praz, please excuse my ignorance, as you state "nobody needs to flash to this version", why is it there in the first place, as you say an updated file will be available next week, confusing to say the least.


You know.. you do not need to flash to a new version unless you are having problems or are missing something needed like NVMe for example.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I just finished flashing back to v1302, downloaded v1401 using the link I previously posted and was able to flash the firmware using EZ Flash from within the UEFI. And yes the unzipped file reported a 16.0MB size.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just finished flashing back to v1302, downloaded v1401 using the link I previously posted and was able to flash the firmware using EZ Flash from within the UEFI. And yes the unzipped file reported a 16.0MB size.


So it is recommended to flash back to 1302???

I am now with 1401 and all ok...


----------



## The REX

I am getting this using the link Praz provided


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So it is recommended to flash back to 1302???
> 
> I am now with 1401 and all ok...


Hello

No. I flashed back to check if the link I posted earlier still works and it does.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No. I flashed back to check if the link I posted earlier still works and it does.


Ok, thanks for your reply.


----------



## The REX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just finished flashing back to v1302, downloaded v1401 using the link I previously posted and was able to flash the firmware using EZ Flash from within the UEFI. And yes the unzipped file reported a 16.0MB size.


Using this download link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mz7ur078t17dj47/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1401.zip?dl=0

Provided by Sylver123

I successfully flashed my bios without errors, the download is 7,2 mb

Seems like Asus have a poor quality control of their Bios upload


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You know.. you do not need to flash to a new version unless you are having problems or are missing something needed like NVMe for example.


I don't remember saying I wanted to flash to it, was just trying to find out why a bios file that "nobody would want to use" was there in the first place. Praz's words, not mine. And I don't flash unless I need to, still on 1103, does the job for me.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Read the thread I created at the Asus forum. I did a ton of testing, multiple flash drives, Windows 8.1, 10 and 7, DVD installs, even a new motherboard. All these work on other PC's. Prime 95 fails instantly in Windows 7 with 8 cores on, even very underclocked.
> 
> My guess, some instruction set is fried on the last cores, and Win 8 and 10 check for it. I'm running a perfectly good Win 8.1 on it now, but it only works if I have last 2 cores disabled. Turn them on, BSOD on boot. Turn back off, and I'm fine.


Sounds like a 5930k that accidentally passed through as a 5960x. And you say this is from Silicon Lottery?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I don't remember saying I wanted to flash to it, was just trying to find out why a bios file that "*nobody would want to use*" was there in the first place. Praz's words, not mine. And I don't flash unless I need to, still on 1103, does the job for me.


Didn't say you wanted to flash to 1401.








I didn't see that quote either.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5040_20#post_23751418


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Didn't say you wanted to flash to 1401.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that quote either.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5040_20#post_23751418


A misunderstanding all round I think, lol.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Sounds like a 5930k that accidentally passed through as a 5960x. And you say this is from Silicon Lottery?


Yep that's where I got it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Yep that's where I got it.


Then this is definitely not a silicon lottery winner at all. If they sold this as a 5930k, its fine, but there is an issue when this supposed "golden" 5960x has two cores so weak that it's better off being a 5930k in the first place.


----------



## kossiewossie

Iv been getting this issue for sometime now, Randomly if I restart my PC or even cold boot, some of my ram is missing, and CPU-Z and bios report that only 12gb of 16gb of ram is available, and the ram runs at triple channel instead of quad channel, only way to fix the issue is to lower my ram frequency to 2666mhz or lower, reboot and reapply 3200mhz and then it shows all available ram running at quad channel,

just a side note, Iv tried using another rampage motherboard, still had the same issue, tried changing the ram kit, same issue, I sadly don't have another 5960x to see if there is an issue with the IMC,

changing the bios made no difference.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Iv been getting this issue for sometime now, Randomly if I restart my PC or even cold boot, some of my ram is missing, and CPU-Z and bios report that only 12gb of 16gb of ram is available, and the ram runs at triple channel instead of quad channel, only way to fix the issue is to lower my ram frequency to 2666mhz or lower, reboot and reapply 3200mhz and then it shows all available ram running at quad channel,
> 
> just a side note, Iv tried using another rampage motherboard, still had the same issue, tried changing the ram kit, same issue, I sadly don't have another 5960x to see if there is an issue with the IMC,
> 
> changing the bios made no difference.


Have you set Dram Training to ignore, this makes sure all modules are present at boot, you may need more v's on the ram, and more or less VCCSA v's.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Iv been getting this issue for sometime now, Randomly if I restart my PC or even cold boot, some of my ram is missing, and CPU-Z and bios report that only 12gb of 16gb of ram is available, and the ram runs at triple channel instead of quad channel, only way to fix the issue is to lower my ram frequency to 2666mhz or lower, reboot and reapply 3200mhz and then it shows all available ram running at quad channel,
> 
> just a side note, Iv tried using another rampage motherboard, still had the same issue, tried changing the ram kit, same issue, I sadly don't have another 5960x to see if there is an issue with the IMC,
> 
> changing the bios made no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you set Dram Training to ignore, this makes sure all modules are present at boot, you may need more v's on the ram, and more or less VCCSA v's.
Click to expand...

Ill try that now, these current voltages I have stable after endless testing.


----------



## moorhen2

1.42V seems a lot for the ram, is it a 3200 kit, or are you overclocking them. ?? And you seem to be putting 1.4v through your cpu, ???


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 1.42V seems a lot for the ram, is it a 3200 kit, or are you overclocking them. ?? And you seem to be putting 1.4v through your cpu, ???


Seems putting DRAM training on ignore, stops me being able to boot, get code bd,
the ram is a corsair platinum 2666mhz kit and setup all watercooled, so temps are fine.

Edit: I cleared the Cmos, and reapplied my overclock with dram training on ignore, and it seemed to have boot up fine, and is showing the correct readings, so ill do some testing and report back!









here's my full settings im using,

OCsettings.zip 2920k .zip file


----------



## moorhen2

You might be on watercooling, but 1.4v is still far too much voltage to be putting through the Silicon on that chip.


----------



## moorhen2

So, what's the verdict on the 1401 bios, has anyone been using it, and how does it fair regards previous bios's. ????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Iv been getting this issue for sometime now, Randomly if I restart my PC or even cold boot, some of my ram is missing, and CPU-Z and bios report that only 12gb of 16gb of ram is available, and the ram runs at triple channel instead of quad channel, only way to fix the issue is to lower my ram frequency to 2666mhz or lower, reboot and reapply 3200mhz and then it shows all available ram running at quad channel,
> 
> just a side note, Iv tried using another rampage motherboard, still had the same issue, tried changing the ram kit, same issue, I sadly don't have another 5960x to see if there is an issue with the IMC,
> 
> changing the bios made no difference.


I get this occasionally - usually only when switching between straps - and it's always the same channel (c1 for me). One way to deal with this is to power down, clrcmos - you should see 16GB in bios - and then load the settings from a bios save slot. I've found that setting training volts to 1.40V and eventual to 1.385V really helps to stop it occuring. I still get it if I do not clrcmos between strap switches (which I do too often). This occured with three different ram kits when overclocking them AND switching straps. Once I ave the 16GB restarts have not dropped a stick.
Disabling training might help, I do not have this disabled for 3333 or 3200. May drift a bit.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Iv been getting this issue for sometime now, Randomly if I restart my PC or even cold boot, some of my ram is missing, and CPU-Z and bios report that only 12gb of 16gb of ram is available, and the ram runs at triple channel instead of quad channel, only way to fix the issue is to lower my ram frequency to 2666mhz or lower, reboot and reapply 3200mhz and then it shows all available ram running at quad channel,
> 
> just a side note, Iv tried using another rampage motherboard, still had the same issue, tried changing the ram kit, same issue, I sadly don't have another 5960x to see if there is an issue with the IMC,
> 
> changing the bios made no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get this occasionally - usually only when switching between straps - and it's always the same channel (c1 for me). One way to deal with this is to power down, clrcmos - you should see 16GB in bios - and then load the settings from a bios save slot. I've found that setting training volts to 1.40V and eventual to 1.385V really helps to stop it occuring. I still get it if I do not clrcmos between strap switches (which I do too often). This occured with three different ram kits when overclocking them AND switching straps. Once I ave the 16GB restarts have not dropped a stick.
> Disabling training might help, I do not have this disabled for 3333 or 3200. May drift a bit.
Click to expand...

glad im not the only one, started to think might of been hardware fault, seems disabling DRAM timing has fixed it for the time being, thanks for the input








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You might be on watercooling, but 1.4v is still far too much voltage to be putting through the Silicon on that chip.


Maybe so but adaptive voltage should help keep it alive!, but I don't intend to keep the CPU for more than a year or so, plus I have 2 5960x coming on Monday hopefully decent overclocker arrives and help keep the voltage down!








And thanks for the DRAM training disabling, seems to have fixed the issue, but still early days!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So, what's the verdict on the 1401 bios, has anyone been using it, and how does it fair regards previous bios's. ????


1401 been running completely fine here, haven't noticed anything from 1302, everything stable when benching.


----------



## Peen

Anyone ever RMA'ed an Intel CPU before? I've never had to do it. Silicon Lottery wants me to try to RMA it myself, but I don't have original packaging or anything. I have a feeling I just wasted money on a used CPU


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Anyone ever RMA'ed an Intel CPU before? I've never had to do it. Silicon Lottery wants me to try to RMA it myself, but I don't have original packaging or anything. I have a feeling I just wasted money on a used CPU


I thought the CPUs they sold were new, and came with the packaging? I RMA'd a 2500k last year, I called and gave them the batch (FPO ?) number, and then they gave me a return label. Was easy as cake, and had my replacement about a week and a half later.


----------



## Peen

Mine was wrapped in bubble wrap, and sent in a small box. I bought it through their ebay store and was the only CPU they had. Kind of curious why it was the only one on eBay store. Well I hope it's easy! Time is money, since this will be my work rig. Probably won't even overclock it. I bought this CPU for a lot less then retail.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> glad im not the only one, started to think might of been hardware fault, seems disabling DRAM timing has fixed it for the time being, thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but adaptive voltage should help keep it alive!, but I don't intend to keep the CPU for more than a year or so, plus I have 2 5960x coming on Monday hopefully decent overclocker arrives and help keep the voltage down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the DRAM training disabling, seems to have fixed the issue, but still early days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1401 been running completely fine here, haven't noticed anything from 1302, everything stable when benching.


I'll take the mediocre one of the three you'll have.


----------



## Kimir

Can I get one too?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Sign me up for one as well!


----------



## Sem

damn 1401 bios totally killed by cache overclock system wouldnt post at all with known stable settings

had my cache set to 4200 @ 0.350 offset mode since late October when i got my board and its confirmed stable with all bios released up to 1401

only way i could get it to post was to set it min/max to auto leaving everything else the same

flashed back to 1302 and all is good again


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> glad im not the only one, started to think might of been hardware fault, seems disabling DRAM timing has fixed it for the time being, thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but adaptive voltage should help keep it alive!, but I don't intend to keep the CPU for more than a year or so, plus I have 2 5960x coming on Monday hopefully decent overclocker arrives and help keep the voltage down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the DRAM training disabling, seems to have fixed the issue, but still early days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1401 been running completely fine here, haven't noticed anything from 1302, everything stable when benching.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the mediocre one of the three you'll have.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Can I get one too?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sign me up for one as well!


hahah, id love to give out freebees to everyone!









but sadly the "bad" overclockers are going back! I wanna found a decent chip that can do 4.6ghz with 1.36v(ish) voltage somewhere around there, and ill be happy lol


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Mine was wrapped in bubble wrap, and sent in a small box. I bought it through their ebay store and was the only CPU they had. Kind of curious why it was the only one on eBay store. Well I hope it's easy! Time is money, since this will be my work rig. Probably won't even overclock it. I bought this CPU for a lot less then retail.


Could be an OEM, ie non retail.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Could be an OEM, ie non retail.


He sent me receipt, it's retail. I will never buy used high end parts again.


----------



## Evoly

Can the onboard solution support 600 OHM headphones?


----------



## menzy

Hi,
I've been running 1302 for a while - majority of the overclock settings are stock standard except for:

DRAM Voltage - 1.35 (Both sides)
DRAM Speed - 3000Mhz
Timings: 14-16-16-35

RAM: Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3000C14
CPU: i7-5930k
GPU - G1 GTZX 970 x2 (SLI)

When updating to 1401 - I could not for the life of me get the memory to run at the above timings & speed. I was however able to run the timings and the speed default to 2133... if I increase by 1mhz it would not post.
I now have reverted back to 1302 and everything is back to normal.

Does anyone have any ideas about what improvements bios 1401 has? Asus site is pretty vague!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menzy*
> 
> Hi,
> I've been running 1302 for a while - majority of the overclock settings are stock standard except for:
> 
> DRAM Voltage - 1.35 (Both sides)
> DRAM Speed - 3000Mhz
> Timings: 14-16-16-35
> 
> RAM: Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3000C14
> CPU: i7-5930k
> GPU - G1 GTZX 970 x2 (SLI)
> 
> When updating to 1401 - I could not for the life of me get the memory to run at the above timings & speed. I was however able to run the timings and the speed default to 2133... if I increase by 1mhz it would not post.
> I now have reverted back to 1302 and everything is back to normal.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about what improvements bios 1401 has? Asus site is pretty vague!


did you try raising the bios setting for vdimm to get 3000 to post? DDR4 can handle the voltage, try 1.375 or so, stay below 1.4V for 24/7. Your MB has two ram settings: training and eventual. (training is on the main extreme tweaker page, eventual is near the bottom of the dram settings page) set training higher.. like 1.4V, and set eventual to your 1.35-1.375V.


----------



## kossiewossie

CPU's came today, sadly none of them are that great, shame, best I can do is 4.5ghz at 1.33v with one of them, so going to keep that, beats my current one doing 1.385v for 4.5ghz, but all of them can handle 3200mhz on the ram and cache of 4.5ghz,

ill keep testing see if I can push 4.6ghz, but I think I need better cooling to manage that at the moment,


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Seriously thinking of selling my X79-gear and go over to 5960X, RVE and DDR4 now.

Any big issues with RAM on this board?
Better/the same overclocking as on the RIVBE?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Seriously thinking of selling my X79-gear and go over to 5960X, RVE and DDR4 now.
> 
> Any big issues with RAM on this board?
> Better/the same overclocking as on the RIVBE?


ddr4 is a different beast... but a good upgrade. they OC just fine with the right ICs.


----------



## shampoo911

kinda noob question....

after updating bios, will my overclock profile be erased?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ddr4 is a different beast... but a good upgrade. they OC just fine with the right ICs.


Okay, sounds good.

Thinking of getting a set of G.Skill "F4-2400C15Q-16GRR" which is in the user manual over memory-sticks that fits this board.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> kinda noob question....
> 
> after updating bios, will my overclock profile be erased?


Yes, since you clear cmos to update the bios.


----------



## menzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you try raising the bios setting for vdimm to get 3000 to post? DDR4 can handle the voltage, try 1.375 or so, stay below 1.4V for 24/7. Your MB has two ram settings: training and eventual. (training is on the main extreme tweaker page, eventual is near the bottom of the dram settings page) set training higher.. like 1.4V, and set eventual to your 1.35-1.375V.


Thanks.
Good news is that I now pass post and see windows 8.1 load... however that's as far as it will go. I have reverted back to 1302 and I'm sticking to it for now.

1401 is officially a dog bios update.

Anyone else running this RAM? Corsair CMD16GX4M4B3000C14


----------



## vmanuelgm

1401 here and satisfied with it.

I found it to need less vcache and system agent for same clock. More voltage=unstability...

I used to lose one dimm @3200, not now with latest bios's. When I had the issue, I changed command rate to 2T to solve it.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Anyone know the PCIe lane split if I were to fill every lane up with something? I'm thinking of going with three single slot GPU cards which will allow me to fit in an add in a PCIe SSD, PCIe 10 Gigabit card, and a sound card.



EDIT: I know if you got 4 GPUs, it does 16x 8x 8x 8x but am I correct to assume if you were to populate the other two slots in addition to 4 GPUs, it's 8x 8x (4x) 8x (2x) 8x, the (4x) and (2x) being the non red slots?


----------



## axiumone

The two additional slots are pcie 2.0 and are provided by the PCH. You can install pcie ssd's or sound cards or other devices there without affecting the gpus. However, some sata express ports and usb 3 ports will be disable if something is installed in those slots.


----------



## kossiewossie

Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.


The Plats look the part







. I've been running the 3200 C16 Ripjaw kit for a few weeks now. Great kit, but the spreaders are a let down compared to the Corsair kit if the aesthetics bother you.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.


Bang for buck, has to be G-Skill, Corsair overpriced in my opinion, but each to there own.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.
> 
> 
> 
> The Plats look the part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been running the 3200 C16 Ripjaw kit for a few weeks now. Great kit, but the spreaders are a let down compared to the Corsair kit if the aesthetics bother you.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.
> 
> 
> 
> Bang for buck, has to be G-Skill, Corsair overpriced in my opinion, but each to there own.
Click to expand...

hmm.. that's good to know, mostly want to go with the Gskill to watercool the modules, mostly for aesthetics, but the corsair platinum's heatsink is glued to the modules making it risky to remove, just wanted to make sure going with the G Skill wont bring down my memory overclock for whatever reason! I guess testing is the only way to really know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.


GS are a safe bet. I gotta say that the cheaper ADATA sticks are simply fantastic. Been at 3333c16 w/ 1.380V since I got them.. with a few days at 3200c15 w/1.380V. give them a look... ugly tho.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Just wanted to ask, has anyone had any experience with G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kit on this motherboard? and what are your thoughts on G.Skill ram? thinking of grabbing a kit for a new build but debating between the G.Skill Ripjaws 4 or Corsair Platinum kits.
> 
> 
> 
> GS are a safe bet. I gotta say that the cheaper ADATA sticks are simply fantastic. Been at 3333c16 w/ 1.380V since I got them.. with a few days at 3200c15 w/1.380V. give them a look... ugly tho.
Click to expand...

that's awesome, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## moorhen2

I am sure G-skill have released a 3333mhz kit, but not seen them anywhere, perhaps I was dreaming it, lol.









Edit, they have, and a 3400mhz kit, but cant find them in the UK.

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3400c16q-16grkd

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3333c16q-16grkd


----------



## Silent Scone

UK stock is limited, I'm not sure where GSkill have been since last year, they seemed to get caught with their pants down with DDR4.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> UK stock is limited, I'm not sure where GSkill have been since last year, they seemed to get caught with their pants down with DDR4.


Tell me about it, I see you grabbed your 3200 kit when they were on offer on OC's, out of stock again now, and Nova don't list them anymore.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Wham bam thank you Mam













TCO


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> UK stock is limited, I'm not sure where GSkill have been since last year, they seemed to get caught with their pants down with DDR4.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, I see you grabbed your 3200 kit when they were on offer on OC's, out of stock again now, and Nova don't list them anymore.
Click to expand...

amazon selling the 3200 kit on prime, just grabbed one should be here tomorrow









http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NO5CLXM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Wham bam thank you Mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Looking epic!


----------



## petedread

Yesterday I installed a water loop, my first ever! I'm really pleased with it and it looks fantastic. Just when I was thinking "can't believe it went so well" I realised my mistake!
I installed the GPU in PCI 2 slot because with the back plate it would not fit in PCI 1 slot, I should have used PCI 3 slot because 2 slot is 8x only. Is there any way to change this in the bios?

I'm thinking about cutting the back plate. Making two cut outs to go around the bottom of the ram slots. Or I will have to redesign the bottom half of the loop.

8x lane make much difference when gaming at 1080p?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Yesterday I installed a water loop, my first ever! I'm really pleased with it and it looks fantastic. Just when I was thinking "can't believe it went so well" I realised my mistake!
> I installed the GPU in PCI 2 slot because with the back plate it would not fit in PCI 1 slot, I should have used PCI 3 slot because 2 slot is 8x only. Is there any way to change this in the bios?
> 
> I'm thinking about cutting the back plate. Making two cut outs to go around the bottom of the ram slots. Or I will have to redesign the bottom half of the loop.
> 
> *8x lane make much difference when gaming at 1080p?*


It will not.

TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> that's awesome, thanks for the heads up!


these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211962

$100 cheaper than the same GS kit.


----------



## petedread

That's what I wanted to hear, thanks.


----------



## Nytestryke

I'm putting my new build together now having just got a R5E, I have been reading through the pages in this thread around when the 1401 bios was released but would like to know if anyone has had any issues with it regarding their OCs. I have a 5960X and a gs 16gb 3200 kit that i'm hoping to push. Coming from the R4BE which was fairly solid.


----------



## skline00

I have the 1302 bios and cannot seem to update to the 1401 BIOS. Can someone walk me through the steps? Do I have to change the name of the download?

Is the 1401 BIOS worth it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I have the 1302 bios and cannot seem to update to the 1401 BIOS. Can someone walk me through the steps? Do I have to change the name of the download?
> 
> Is the 1401 BIOS worth it?


clear instructions are in your manual. use the ezflash or bios flashback method.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> The two additional slots are pcie 2.0 and are provided by the PCH. You can install pcie ssd's or sound cards or other devices there without affecting the gpus. However, some sata express ports and usb 3 ports will be disable if something is installed in those slots.


You positive that the two black slots are will be available without impacting the other 40 lanes? I know the RVE disables 4x SLI if you use the 4x PCIe M.2. I'm wondering if it will shut off or downgrade some of the red PCIe lanes if you choose to fill the red and black PCIe slots.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> You positive that the two black slots are will be available without impacting the other 40 lanes? I know the RVE disables 4x SLI if you use the 4x PCIe M.2. I'm wondering if it will shut off or downgrade some of the red PCIe lanes if you choose to fill the red and black PCIe slots.


No, the black slots work independently of the red ones. Using the black ones will have no effect on your other pci lanes. Black=PCH, Red=Intel


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> You positive that the two black slots are will be available without impacting the other 40 lanes? I know the RVE disables 4x SLI if you use the 4x PCIe M.2. I'm wondering if it will shut off or downgrade some of the red PCIe lanes if you choose to fill the red and black PCIe slots.


Hello

The CPU PCIe lanes are PCIe 3.0 and the PCH PCIe lanes are PCIe 2.0. The board specs clearly state that the red slots are PCIe 3.0 and the black slots are PCIe 2.0. Usage of PCH PCIe lanes have no impact on CPU PCIe lanes being they are separate components.


----------



## kossiewossie

Jesus, these Gskill ram is such a beast, destroying my corsair platinum's at overclocking,

Gskill overclocked to 3333mhz at 1.36v (so far stable but will do some memtest runs later)



Corsair Platinum overclocked to 3200 at 1.4v (best overclock I could get no matter what I did)


----------



## jon6113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Jesus, these Gskill ram is such a beast, destroying my corsair platinum's at overclocking,
> 
> Gskill overclocked to 3333mhz at 1.36v (so far stable but will do some memtest runs later)
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Platinum overclocked to 3200 at 1.4v (best overclock I could get no matter what I did)


Did you tighten any timings other than the primary on that G.Skill kit?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Did you tighten any timings other than the primary on that G.Skill kit?


Nah all on auto, trying to push raw Mhz at the moment managed to boot at 3450mhz but didn't last long lol, ill keep testing


----------



## Baasha

Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
Quote:


> Power surges detected. Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply.


This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.

It also happens with just 3 cards.

I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?

I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, for the first time day before yesterday, my computer turned off during gaming and upon reboot, I got the following message:
> This has me quite concerned - is the AX1500i starting to give up? This has happened about 6 or 7 times since two days ago.
> 
> It also happens with just 3 cards.
> 
> I reverted to the vanilla BIOS on the cards and it hasn't happened so far. The custom BIOS were pumping 1.2550V - 1.2740V to the GPUs - could that have been too much for the AX1500i to handle?
> 
> I kept an eye on the Corsair Link and the max power draw I saw was around 1458W.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


1458W is getting awfully close to the limit there.


----------



## Silent Scone

How are you running it? I take it you're running it in single rail?. By default the 1500i is a multi rail device.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How are you running it? I take it you're running it in single rail?. By default the 1500i is a multi rail device.


^^ this. so many folks complain about the i series psus and never open the manual...


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why my computer turns on from a mouse click ? Weird


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why my computer turns on from a mouse click ? Weird




If you go to device manager, find your mouse and untick allow this device to wake computer and it should sort the issue.


----------



## thrgk

Ah to


----------



## thrgk

Ty*


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. so many folks complain about the i series psus and never open the manual...


Hello

Why should power supplies be any different than motherboards?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Cross post from the Intel 750 Series SSD thread for RVE exposure.



I just realized the Mini SAS HD version is going to be no good for my Rampage V Extreme. I was planning on picking up a Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS HD adapter and then use it to connect to a 2.5 inch version but that's probably not going to work.

Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS > SFF 8639



Example of a card installed on a X99 Deluxe.


Now, here's the problem. Hardware Canucks said they had issues with GPUs that would interfere with this adapter since the mini SAS doesn't adhere to m.2 height standards. They had the Asus X99 TUF Sabertooth as an example.
Quote:


> The end result of this is nothing short of a bloody mess for dual GPU systems. On the Sabertooth the adapter completely blocks the installation of most enthusiast graphics cards in the second x16 PCI-E slot.






Now, here on the Rampage V Extreme, the M.2 slot falls right at the same level as the first PCIe slot. I think it's going to block the entire slot.



With 3 GPUs and a sound card I've got no more slots









What to do...


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> clear instructions are in your manual. use the ezflash or bios flashback method.


With all due respect, the directions FAIL to mention that the Asus Rampage Extreme V.cap file has to be renamed R5E.cap or it won't work on EZ flash in the BIOS Tools.

The 1401 BIOS downloaded from the Asus website which has the different name than R5E.cap has to be put in the same folder as the Asus Bios Renamer utility. Running the utility renames the BIOS to a flashable R5E.cap file under EZ Flash.

The manual directions are poor. They fail to mention this step.

My research on the net and finding the renamer bios utility sure helped.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cross post from the Intel 750 Series SSD thread for RVE exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized the Mini SAS HD version is going to be no good for my Rampage V Extreme. I was planning on picking up a Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS HD adapter and then use it to connect to a 2.5 inch version but that's probably not going to work.
> 
> Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS > SFF 8639
> 
> 
> 
> Example of a card installed on a X99 Deluxe.
> 
> 
> Now, here's the problem. Hardware Canucks said they had issues with GPUs that would interfere with this adapter since the mini SAS doesn't adhere to m.2 height standards. They had the Asus X99 TUF Sabertooth as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here on the Rampage V Extreme, the M.2 slot falls right at the same level as the first PCIe slot. I think it's going to block the entire slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 3 GPUs and a sound card I've got no more slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to do...


Move the sound card to a PCH slot?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cross post from the Intel 750 Series SSD thread for RVE exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized the Mini SAS HD version is going to be no good for my Rampage V Extreme. I was planning on picking up a Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS HD adapter and then use it to connect to a 2.5 inch version but that's probably not going to work.
> 
> Asus Hyperkit M.2 to Mini SAS > SFF 8639
> 
> 
> 
> Example of a card installed on a X99 Deluxe.
> 
> 
> Now, here's the problem. Hardware Canucks said they had issues with GPUs that would interfere with this adapter since the mini SAS doesn't adhere to m.2 height standards. They had the Asus X99 TUF Sabertooth as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, here on the Rampage V Extreme, the M.2 slot falls right at the same level as the first PCIe slot. I think it's going to block the entire slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 3 GPUs and a sound card I've got no more slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Move the sound card to a PCH slot?
Click to expand...











GPUs are double slot and I've got three of them











The sound card's daughterboard is actually hanging off just the rear bracket because I've literally got no space for more PCIe cards


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I have the 1302 bios and cannot seem to update to the 1401 BIOS. Can someone walk me through the steps? Do I have to change the name of the download?
> 
> Is the 1401 BIOS worth it?


And
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> With all due respect, the directions FAIL to mention that the Asus Rampage Extreme V.cap file has to be renamed R5E.cap or it won't work on EZ flash in the BIOS Tools.
> 
> The 1401 BIOS downloaded from the Asus website which has the different name than R5E.cap has to be put in the same folder as the Asus Bios Renamer utility. Running the utility renames the BIOS to a flashable R5E.cap file under EZ Flash.
> 
> The manual directions are poor. They fail to mention this step.
> 
> My research on the net and finding the renamer bios utility sure helped.


the EZflash doesn't need the BIOS to be renamed in my experience. However, it has to be renamed to R5E.CAP on a blank FAT32-formatted flash stick that has to be in the USB port that controls the ROG Connect function. the ROG connect button is the one with the chainlink symbol, not the circle arrow one.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs are double slot and I've got three of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound card's daughterboard is actually hanging off just the rear bracket because I've literally got no space for more PCIe cards










I guess it's either the sound card or the PCIe SSD then.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> With all due respect, the directions FAIL to mention that the Asus Rampage Extreme V.cap file has to be renamed R5E.cap or it won't work on EZ flash in the BIOS Tools.
> 
> The 1401 BIOS downloaded from the Asus website which has the different name than R5E.cap has to be put in the same folder as the Asus Bios Renamer utility. Running the utility renames the BIOS to a flashable R5E.cap file under EZ Flash.
> 
> The manual directions are poor. They fail to mention this step.
> 
> My research on the net and finding the renamer bios utility sure helped.


Hello

As @ChronoBodi has stated the BIOS file does not need to be renamed when using the EZ Flash utility from within the UEFI. This is why the manual does not mention this requirement.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As @ChronoBodi has stated the BIOS file does not need to be renamed when using the EZ Flash utility from within the UEFI. This is why the manual does not mention this requirement.


I was within the UEFI using the EZ Flash utility under the tools tab of the BIOS and tried countless times to get the BIOS flash to work when I downloaded the file to a USB flash drive. It was only when I renamed it to R5E.cap did it work.

Perhaps I was doing something wrong. However, I got it to flash to 1401 using the renaming utility first so all is well.


----------



## Jpmboy

No need for any respect.







It's easy to get confused with several flash methods at our disposal. if you were/are using the bios updater (pg 3-59 and 3-60) you will need to rename the bios file. With EZ update ( which I normally use) .. not necessary as you know.








flash back is on pg 2-14.


----------



## Jpmboy

on another topic.. wa pushing this kit a bit tonight.. got all but one LN2 user - 8 pack.










great MB that takes a beating and keeps on ticking!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on another topic.. wa pushing this kit a bit tonight.. got all but one LN2 user - 8 pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great MB that takes a beating and keeps on ticking!


Nice score







(Still not flashed mine yet







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still not flashed mine yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


thx. that raymarch test is just ridiculous.


----------



## VSG

That Raymarch test is so ridiculous I used to to test loads on the EVGA 1600T2 PSU during my review (which I of course can't link here because OCN). It actually triggered a shutdown too once I added in a 3rd overvolted GPU on board with the 5960x on the RVE.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That Raymarch test is so ridiculous I used to to test loads on the EVGA 1600T2 PSU during my review (which I of course can't link here because OCN). It actually triggered a shutdown too once I added in a 3rd overvolted GPU on board with the 5960x on the RVE.


it's a card and PSU *killer*







.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a card and PSU *killer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What's this Raymarch test you speak of? Why is it so hellish on the GPU/PSU?


----------



## VSG

It's one of the subtests in Catzilla (a benchmark suite)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

How can I test for a bad memory module?

Been getting BSOD with a "memory management" error on Windows 8.1


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How can I test for a bad memory module?
> 
> Been getting BSOD with a "memory management" error on Windows 8.1


you can use memtest for windows :
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How can I test for a bad memory module?
> 
> Been getting BSOD with a "memory management" error on Windows 8.1


show us your ram settings.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Jesus, these Gskill ram is such a beast, destroying my corsair platinum's at overclocking,
> 
> Gskill overclocked to 3333mhz at 1.36v (so far stable but will do some memtest runs later)
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Platinum overclocked to 3200 at 1.4v (best overclock I could get no matter what I did)


holy beejeezus that are some numbers...

i am actually a little bit scared of overclocking my rams...

any help here? i have a pair of kingston hyper x predator 2666 c13


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> holy beejeezus that are some numbers...
> 
> i am actually a little bit scared of overclocking my rams...
> 
> any help here? i have a pair of kingston hyper x predator 2666 c13


That is some really good RAM kit you got there.











You can probably get something really good for 24/7 use too.
Give it a shot.

I never tried to get these higher for daily use, but I got 3000Mhz C15 to boot really easy, could probably do more too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That is some really good RAM kit you got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably get something really good for 24/7 use too.
> Give it a shot.
> 
> I never tried to get these higher for daily use, but I got 3000Mhz C15 to boot really easy, could probably do more too.


never understood the purpose of Pi32m in these screenshots.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> never understood the purpose of Pi32m in these screenshots.


Toughest memory bench with points on the Bot.
If the memory is Pi32m Stable, it should survive through all other Benchmarks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Toughest memory bench with points on the Bot.
> If the memory is Pi32m Stable, it should survive through all other Benchmarks.


Hello

I think @Jpmboy is stating this in reference to actual stability. In which case the benchmark doesn't reveal much.


----------



## Silent Scone

If Pi32 was an accurate measure of reasonable memory stability, most of us would be running our memory a lot tighter.


----------



## rt123

As I said Bench with points, I am fully aware Memtest Hci is better tool for 24/7 Stability testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Toughest memory bench with points on the Bot.
> If the memory is Pi32m Stable, it should survive through all other Benchmarks.


Lol - maybe back in 4GB ddr/ddr2 days on XP. It's no longer a memory benchmark on HWBOT. It's a CPU benchmark, If you are treating this as a speed benchmark which is acceptable - and not as proof of some level of stability, which you seem to claim - then it's the time to complete that matters and that seems very slow for 3000c11. Since this "benchmark" is heavily dependent on core and cache speed and none are the same in any posts all the posts in the ramaddict club are completely meaningless if you look closely. Especially since most of them are at like 1.5-6V.

Show some HCI memtest, and aid64 memory bench too.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - maybe back in 4GB ddr/ddr2 days on XP. It's no longer a memory benchmark on HWBOT. It's a CPU benchmark, If you are treating this as a speed benchmark which is acceptable - and not as proof of some level of stability, which you seem to claim - then it's the time to complete that matters and that seems very slow for 3000c11. Since this "benchmark" is heavily dependent on core and cache speed and none are the same in any posts all the posts in the ramaddict club are completely meaningless if you look closely. Especially since most of them are at like 1.5-6V.
> 
> Show some HCI memtest, and aid64 memory bench too.


What I meant by a Memory Bench is that Spi32M is the one that shows the most improvement with memory tunning. You can't argue that.

My time is slow coz it was done on 24/7 Windows 7 install with the CPU only @ 40/40.

I was testing my memory for benching not gunning for the best time.

I know for a fact it won't make through Memtest Hci, Aida I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

nah, the aid64 mem benchmark gives a rough assessment of throughput etc. Not really a test of stability. HCI memtest at least reports errors that are not fatal, so settings that can survive benchmarks and 24/7 may be throwing errors (which usually get corrected) can slow things down. Basically, the tightest you can get and not see errors in HCI for a given time frame may actually run faster than lower timings that are throwing errors.


----------



## rt123

Yes I have been following some testing You, Silent Scone & others have been doing in the regular Haswell-E thread.

I told the guy to gun for 3000C15, I think that should be achievable while keeping it Memtest HCI stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes I have been following some testing You, Silent Scone & others have been doing in the regular Haswell-E thread.
> 
> I told the guy to gun for 3000C15, I think that should be achievable while keeping it Memtest HCI stable.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes I have been following some testing You, Silent Scone & others have been doing in the regular Haswell-E thread.
> 
> I told the guy to gun for 3000C15, I think that should be achievable while keeping it Memtest HCI stable.


at what voltage should i try running it?

i also saw that your uncore is at 4000... mine is currently stock.. im kinda new to intel overclocking... and i think im actually not taking full advantage of these couple of things...

1- How much voltage do i need to run my rams @3000mhz c11 like yours?
2- How much voltage do i need to run the uncore @4000mhz?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> at what voltage should i try running it?
> 
> i also saw that your uncore is at 4000... mine is currently stock.. im kinda new to intel overclocking... and i think im actually not taking full advantage of these couple of things...
> 
> 1- How much voltage do i need to run my rams @3000mhz c11 like yours?
> 2- How much voltage do i need to run the uncore @4000mhz?


1.45V is the Maximum Voltage you should put on DDR4 for 24/7 daily use. I think you should be to run 3000C15 or maybe a bit higher for that voltage. I would test & post my settings but I have 2 Exams & a paper due next week so I am bit busy. RAM OC is very time consuming especially if you dwelve into secondaries & tertiaries.

1) My 3000C11 is not stable for regular use. It is stable for some benchmarking runs which last for like ~10 mins. If I run those settings for 24/7 use, I'll probably get Data corruption on my system. Voltage was 1.74V with ambient temps around 10C or lower & fans at full speed directly blowing on the RAM. For my daily use, I only run XMP for now, haven'thave the time to dial in a 24/7 OC. Only had the setup for ~2 weeks.

2) Uncore at 4000Mhz should be fairly easy but I cannot tell you the exact settings to change as I have a Gigabyte Mobo & you probably have Asus. I know for sure that settings are different on Gigabyte. But people in this thread should be able to help with the Uncore.

Most importantly, download & use the *Memtest HCi* software to test that your RAM is not running into errors so you don't get Data corruption.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Jesus, these Gskill ram is such a beast, destroying my corsair platinum's at overclocking,
> 
> Gskill overclocked to 3333mhz at 1.36v (so far stable but will do some memtest runs later)
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Platinum overclocked to 3200 at 1.4v (best overclock I could get no matter what I did)


I've played with some Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 2800Mhz


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've played with some Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 2800Mhz


Vdimm?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Jesus, these Gskill ram is such a beast, destroying my corsair platinum's at overclocking,
> 
> Gskill overclocked to 3333mhz at 1.36v (so far stable but will do some memtest runs later)
> 
> 
> 
> I've played with some Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 2800Mhz
Click to expand...

Beasty cache speed! I like how tight timing show good results over raw Mhz, in benchmarks.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Vdimm?


1.5 volts.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> 1.5 volts.


Ok thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've played with some Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 2800Mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks


might want to loosen the refresh interval - and ignore the memtweak "Efficiency" score - it is meaningless - and improve on the copy bandwidth. Probably refreshing too often based on other timings. or did you fine tune this timing? I ask because many folks lower this seeing that it increases "efficiency".
The more "efficient" ram below is actually slower.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might want to loosen the refresh interval - and ignore the memtweak "Efficiency" score - it is meaningless - and improve on the copy bandwidth. Probably refreshing too often based on other timings. or did you fine tune this timing? I ask because many folks lower this seeing that it increases "efficiency".
> The more "efficient" ram below is actually slower.


I've tuned the refresh interval just for memtweak







, but I didn't made any tests to see the difference in real world. Do you have any test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've tuned the refresh interval just for memtweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I didn't made any tests to see the difference in real world. Do you have any test?


hci memtest for stability. one instance per thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them. Basically, refresh interval is best left on auto .. unless you are doing something like a Pi competition or something.


----------



## VSG

Tests all complete comparing CPU blocks as well as the Bitspower FC kit. This thing is very impressive, especially if you will be using the motherboard for a while!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

40mm Extension + 90 = Ram clearance for Tubing









TCO


----------



## P5ych01982

Hi guys,

i hjave some issue with my rampage 5. If i want to raise up voltage above 1,5v vcore it says me "cpu over voltage error". i tried more input but no effect
somebody an idea to fix it ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i hjave some issue with my rampage 5. If i want to raise up voltage above 1,5v vcore it says me "cpu over voltage error". i tried more input but no effect
> somebody an idea to fix it ?


It's there to protect you from dangerous voltage levels. If you want to ignore the warnings, I believe you just disable the "wait for F1 if error" option under boot.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's there to protect you from dangerous voltage levels. If you want to ignore the warnings, I believe you just disable the "wait for F1 if error" option under boot.


Monitor section of bios, disable voltage reading


----------



## P5ych01982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's there to protect you from dangerous voltage levels. If you want to ignore the warnings, I believe you just disable the "wait for F1 if error" option under boot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Monitor section of bios, disable voltage reading


OK thanks a lot, i will try it


----------



## CallsignVega

Question for you guys via the RVE user manual.

If I want to run 2x GPU's in slots PCIE_x16_1 and PCIE_x16/8x_3 at 16x speed, is it possible to put a PCIE SSD in slot PCIE_x8_4 and still have the GPU slots both operate at 16x?

Basically if you read the chart if you put anything in PCIE_x8_2, PCIE_x16/8x_3 drops down to 8x speed. But it doesn't say if you put something in PCIE_x8_4 (disables M.2 slot), will PCIE_x16/8x_3 stay at 16x speed or drop down to 8x with PCIE_x8_2 slot open? With 40 lanes that should work, but Asus may have it wired so it wouldn't.

Anyone done this or able to test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Question for you guys via the RVE user manual.
> 
> If I want to run 2x GPU's in slots PCIE_x16_1 and PCIE_x16/8x_3 at 16x speed, is it possible to put a PCIE SSD in slot PCIE_x8_4 and still have the GPU slots both operate at 16x?
> 
> Basically if you read the chart if you put anything in PCIE_x8_2, PCIE_x16/8x_3 drops down to 8x speed. But it doesn't say if you put something in PCIE_x8_4 (disables M.2 slot), will PCIE_x16/8x_3 stay at 16x speed or drop down to 8x with PCIE_x8_2 slot open? With 40 lanes that should work, but Asus may have it wired so it wouldn't.
> 
> Anyone done this or able to test?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haven't tested it yet, but that's the config I'll be using with my nvme drive. Pretty sure it's x16x16 x4 w/o M.2. With an M.2 is certainly is x16 for both with lane 4 empty


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hci memtest for stability. one instance per thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them. Basically, refresh interval is best left on auto .. unless you are doing something like a Pi competition or something.


I'm stable with memtest. I just wanted to see if there is any real world difference of the refresh interval.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I'm stable with memtest. I just wanted to see if there is any real world difference of the refresh interval.


memtest ? or HCI memtest which runs in the OS? DOS memtest test the hardware well, but not the stability as well.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file


for $5 get th ePro version and you can use a batch file to launch 16 instances with the ram allocated. easy.











maybe maxxmem as a test?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Question for you guys via the RVE user manual.
> 
> If I want to run 2x GPU's in slots PCIE_x16_1 and PCIE_x16/8x_3 at 16x speed, is it possible to put a PCIE SSD in slot PCIE_x8_4 and still have the GPU slots both operate at 16x?
> 
> Basically if you read the chart if you put anything in PCIE_x8_2, PCIE_x16/8x_3 drops down to 8x speed. But it doesn't say if you put something in PCIE_x8_4 (disables M.2 slot), will PCIE_x16/8x_3 stay at 16x speed or drop down to 8x with PCIE_x8_2 slot open? With 40 lanes that should work, but Asus may have it wired so it wouldn't.
> 
> Anyone done this or able to test?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Using a 40 lane CPU PCIE_x16/8x_3 will drop to x8 speed only if PCIE_x8_2 is occupied. The use of PCIE_x8_4 has no effect on this.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using a 40 lane CPU PCIE_x16/8x_3 will drop to x8 speed only if PCIE_x8_2 is occupied. The use of PCIE_x8_4 has no effect on this.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Great, thanks!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys after traveling, I finally Re purchased a Rampage V Extreme , 5930k, 2 titan X, new 4k Samsung 55" monitor and 32gn of ram.

Is the rive black the right board with the 5930k? Asking as I hears in July the new broader may be released.

Or would the sabertooth be better suited? With the GPU's I don't feel I go for more than 2 Titan X's. Was able to get 2 for 600 after selling my previous titans.

Appreciate your thoughts / candor


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys after traveling, I finally Re purchased a rive rampage black, 5930k, 2 titan X, new 4k Samsung 55" monitor and 32gn of ram.
> 
> Is the rive black the right board with the 5930k? Asking as I hears in July the new broader may be released.
> 
> Or would the sabertooth be better suited? With the GPU's I don't feel I go for more than 2 Titan X's. Was able to get 2 for 600 after selling my previous titans.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts / candor


If you want to use a 5930k, you would need a Rampage V Extreme, not a Rampage IV.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> If you want to use a 5930k, you would need a Rampage V Extreme, not a Rampage IV.


On the phone and was a great typo error ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> On the phone and was a great typo error ?


so you are asking if you should swap the RVE for a sabertooth?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you are asking if you should swap the RVE for a sabertooth?


Basically is the setup I'm going for the best with what what's out there.

I can't tell if the mobo is overkill for sli and a modest stock to 4.4/4.6 o/c.

I plan to do air like my last proc, and went 5930k for the extra lands. But I saw the sabertooth had 3.1 embedded on the board while the rive is an addon card.

System again(minus board) is
5930k or is 5820 better for non tri/quad sli?
CRUCIAL Ballistix 4x8gb (32gb)
Thermalright Silver Arrow Ibe
EVGA G2 1300
3 WD Red 4tb
1 Samsung pro 850 1tb (os drive)
2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (until I sell them)
1 Seagate 3tb 7200rpm
1 Creative X7 LE
LOGITECH X623
AKG 65 Annie headphones
55" SAMSUNG 4k
U3014 30" side monitor (until sold lime the 32" acer 4k)
Titan X sli


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you are asking if you should swap the RVE for a sabertooth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically is the setup I'm going for the best with what what's out there.
> 
> I can't tell if the mobo is overkill for sli and a modest stock to 4.4/4.6 o/c.
> 
> I plan to do air like my last proc, and went 5930k for the extra lands. But I saw the sabertooth had 3.1 embedded on the board while the rive is an addon card.
> 
> System again(minus board) is
> 5930k or is 5820 better for non tri/quad sli?
> CRUCIAL Ballistix 4x8gb (32gb)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Ibe
> EVGA G2 1300
> 3 WD Red 4tb
> 1 Samsung pro 850 1tb (os drive)
> 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (until I sell them)
> 1 Seagate 3tb 7200rpm
> 1 Creative X7 LE
> LOGITECH X623
> AKG 65 Annie headphones
> 55" SAMSUNG 4k
> U3014 30" side monitor (until sold lime the 32" acer 4k)
> Titan X sli
Click to expand...

I wouldn't buy the sabertooth over the RVE just for usb 3.1, If your going with the 5930k, pick the rampage, you cant go wrong,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Basically is the setup I'm going for the best with what what's out there.
> 
> I can't tell if the mobo is overkill for sli and a modest stock to 4.4/4.6 o/c.
> 
> I plan to do air like my last proc, and went 5930k for the extra lands. But I saw the sabertooth had 3.1 embedded on the board while the rive is an addon card.
> 
> System again(minus board) is
> 5930k or is 5820 better for non tri/quad sli?
> CRUCIAL Ballistix 4x8gb (32gb)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Ibe
> EVGA G2 1300
> 3 WD Red 4tb
> 1 Samsung pro 850 1tb (os drive)
> 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (until I sell them)
> 1 Seagate 3tb 7200rpm
> 1 Creative X7 LE
> LOGITECH X623
> AKG 65 Annie headphones
> 55" SAMSUNG 4k
> U3014 30" side monitor (until sold lime the 32" acer 4k)
> Titan X sli


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I wouldn't buy the sabertooth over the RVE just for usb 3.1, If your going with the 5930k, pick the rampage, you cant go wrong,


eh - for an air cooled rig, either mobo is more than you'll need for sli gaming.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - for an air cooled rig, either mobo is more than you'll need for sli gaming.


For a 5930k would there be a difference in performance?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For a 5930k would there be a difference in performance?


Who wouldn't want a Rampage V? They Are so Pretty









TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> For a 5930k would there be a difference in performance?


between what? the mobos? no, not with air cooling - and probably not on water either. What type of "performance" are you concerned about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Who wouldn't want a Rampage V? They Are so Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


lol - your's certainly is!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> *Basically is the setup I'm going for the best with what what's out there.
> *
> I can't tell if the mobo is overkill for sli and a modest stock to 4.4/4.6 o/c.
> 
> I plan to do air like my last proc, and went 5930k for the extra lands. But I saw the sabertooth had 3.1 embedded on the board while the rive is an addon card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> System again(minus board) is
> 5930k or is 5820 better for non tri/quad sli?
> CRUCIAL Ballistix 4x8gb (32gb)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Ibe
> EVGA G2 1300
> 3 WD Red 4tb
> 1 Samsung pro 850 1tb (os drive)
> 2 Samsung Pro 840 512gb (until I sell them)
> 1 Seagate 3tb 7200rpm
> 1 Creative X7 LE
> LOGITECH X623
> AKG 65 Annie headphones
> 55" SAMSUNG 4k
> U3014 30" side monitor (until sold lime the 32" acer 4k)
> Titan X sli


If this was the case... You would be going with a 5960x (I think is the 8 core) and the RVE. Not 32 but 64Gb of Ram with 4 Titan X in SLI correct?










TCO

From what I keep hearing you might be able to pull off 4.2Ghz on Air... Anything past that due to the voltage (Possibly) required would be to hot for the Chip to operate under normal or load conditions.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ah nice, that was the info I was looking for. So I'll plug in my Samsung SM951 M.2 with a PCI-E slot adapter and it should boot/work fine, albeit at a 16Gbps limit which I'm OK with.
> 
> As for the second part, that was just to test how fast the black PCIe slot was for the SSD, not for using it as part of the SLI config.
> 
> So look's like I will end up with four Titan-X's at 16x8x8x8x with EK water blocks and the SM951 sandwiched in there in the black slot with an adapter.


I'm running quad SLI on titans on the RVE and was wondering how you would accomplish that last part considering my EK waterblock'd cards still have double slot brackets. I'd be interested in doing this as well.


----------



## bernisv

Hello,

Wehen you run Quad-SLI, you will use all available lanes (16+8+8+8=40) of the 5930k, or the 5960X.
So there are no lanes left for a SM951. It uses also 4 lanes!
Keep that in mind!

Greetings
bernisv


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I plugged in my PC-350 gaming headset into the ASUS RVE and the mic doesn't really work - I have to SHOUT to hear anything from the mic - what on earth is going on?
> 
> What settings do I need to adjust for it to work properly?
> 
> I tried fiddling with the Realtek 'console' and put the mic volume to 98 but that didn't help.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


I've got exactly the same issue man.

People just seem to review the mobo based on it's O/C ability and completely ignore the problem that is Realtek.

I have tried multiple driver versions, settings in windows and Realtek control panel, and also disconnecting the front header. My mic works fine on my work laptop without any boost (which massively increases static and noise).

How come this issue is not being reported as it is very annoying in any game, and this mobo is a RoG one, so aimed at gamers!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Fittings









TCO


----------



## Vayne4800

I haven't posted in a while and thought this might be worth posting about. I upgraded to BIOS 1401 and stresstested again without issues in RB for 8 hours. Note that my CPU is oced to 4.2Ghz. So latest BIOS is good for me!

Now remember that Far Cry 4 was randomly freezing with sound playing for a few seconds before stopping issue? We blamed it on the game right? Since then I finished Alien: Isolation, Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, lots of Dota 2 and HotS matches as well. Then, it happened on an unlikely game recently which is Mortal Kombat X but with a catch! It only happened during online matches, never in offline/SP?!!! I have 25 hours played on this game, the bulk spent on Story Mode, Towers and Practice modes (basically offline modes).

Notable things:
- Latest nVidia drivers
- Stock 980 SC clocks and voltages with SLI enabled
- EVGA Precision X turned on and off tested
- Stock CPU and RAM clocks and OC tested
- Latest motherboard drivers installed
- Game cache checked

So I am kinda left to consider it being possibly caused by an application running in background such as Battle.net..etc OR the Realtek onboard sound! Curious if anyone thought of this or had an issue caused by this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I haven't posted in a while and thought this might be worth posting about. I upgraded to BIOS 1401 and stresstested again without issues in RB for 8 hours. Note that my CPU is oced to 4.2Ghz. So latest BIOS is good for me!
> 
> Now remember that Far Cry 4 was randomly freezing with sound playing for a few seconds before stopping issue? We blamed it on the game right? Since then I finished Alien: Isolation, Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, lots of Dota 2 and HotS matches as well. Then, it happened on an unlikely game recently which is Mortal Kombat X but with a catch! It only happened during online matches, never in offline/SP?!!! I have 25 hours played on this game, the bulk spent on Story Mode, Towers and Practice modes (basically offline modes).
> 
> Notable things:
> - Latest nVidia drivers
> - Stock 980 SC clocks and voltages with SLI enabled
> - EVGA Precision X turned on and off tested
> - Stock CPU and RAM clocks and OC tested
> - Latest motherboard drivers installed
> - Game cache checked
> 
> So I am kinda left to consider it being possibly caused by an application running in background such as Battle.net..etc OR the Realtek onboard sound! Curious if anyone thought of this or had an issue caused by this?


sounds like game-specific problems. Maybe try the game thread for each?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> I'm running quad SLI on titans on the RVE and was wondering how you would accomplish that last part considering my EK waterblock'd cards still have double slot brackets. I'd be interested in doing this as well.


Just remove the bracket on the adapter card riser that you will plug your SM951 into. Then you sandwich that guy between GPU's. Be advised that you will be running the SSD via the PCH which uses DMI 2.0 so your speeds will be quite a bit lower than a dedicated PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot. Still better than a "SATA" drive by far.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just remove the bracket on the adapter card riser that you will plug your SM951 into. Then you sandwich that guy between GPU's. Be advised that you will be running the SSD via the PCH which uses DMI 2.0 so your speeds will be quite a bit lower than a dedicated PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot. Still better than a "SATA" drive by far.


The only thing I was concerned with is that the DVI ports on the Titan X are on the "bottom" of the bracket and "sloping" onto the PCB. Any idea of a PCIe M.2 adapter that wouldn't interfere? I don't believe the one included with a spare X99-Deluxe would fit. Wouldn't a bracketless adapter also put a decent amount of stress at the PCIe slot?

Doing some research, it looks like the DMI 2.0 interface does 20 Gbps, which would then get bottlenecked down to 16Gbps. That would equate to about 2 GB/s transfer rate through that. According to some benchmarks I found on PCPer, the SM951 and Intel 750, it looks like their sequential performance is topping out at less than that. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/PCIe-SSD-Roundup-Samsung-SM951-NVMe-vs-AHCI-XP941-SSD-750-and-More/Sequential-Perfor

So would there actually even be a performance hit on the Intel 750 or Samsung SM951 if using DMI 2.0 vs PCIe 3.0 x4?

Thanks for the response!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> The only thing I was concerned with is that the DVI ports on the Titan X are on the "bottom" of the bracket and "sloping" onto the PCB. Any idea of a PCIe M.2 adapter that wouldn't interfere? I don't believe the one included with a spare X99-Deluxe would fit. Wouldn't a bracketless adapter also put a decent amount of stress at the PCIe slot?
> 
> Doing some research, it looks like the DMI 2.0 interface does 20 Gbps, which would then get bottlenecked down to 16Gbps. That would equate to about 2 GB/s transfer rate through that. According to some benchmarks I found on PCPer, the SM951 and Intel 750, it looks like their sequential performance is topping out at less than that. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/PCIe-SSD-Roundup-Samsung-SM951-NVMe-vs-AHCI-XP941-SSD-750-and-More/Sequential-Perfor
> 
> So would there actually even be a performance hit on the Intel 750 or Samsung SM951 if using DMI 2.0 vs PCIe 3.0 x4?
> 
> Thanks for the response!


I was literally going to cut off the end (where there is no circuits, just extra PCB to connect to bracket) on the Addonics adapter:










That is to obviously not hit the sloped DVI port on the Titan-X next to it.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6422/addonics-adm2px4-pcie-3-0-to-m-2-ssd-adapter-review/index.html

Sometimes when you push the limit you have to jerry rig.









As for stress, na nothing to worry about. It's just a tiny M.2 drive sitting in a small adapter. Not going to really be any stresses on the PCI-E slot. If your motherboard is vertical, you could always just make a custom foam bracer or something to insert between the two Titan-X's next to it to "support" it.

The NVM-e 951 is able to go faster than the DMI 2.0 interface would allow:










You also have to remember that everything is, other drives, USB etc uses that DMI bus to the CPU and will compete for bandwidth. I haven't tested it but I was curious if say I did a max speed file transfer, would it actually interfere with basic communications from like USB mice etc. Would be interesting.

If I ever decide to get two more Titan-X's for 4-Way SLI (doubtful), I'd have to get rid of my Intel 750 and do my plan above just to get it to work as you cannot alter the 750 like you can that adapter card.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I was literally going to cut off the end (where there is no circuits, just extra PCB to connect to bracket) on the Addonics adapter:
> 
> ....
> 
> That is to obviously not hit the sloped DVI port on the Titan-X next to it. Sometimes when you push the limit you have to jerry rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> You also have to remember that everything is, other drives, USB etc uses that DMI bus to the CPU and will compete for bandwidth. I haven't tested it but I was curious if say I did a max speed file transfer, would it actually interfere with basic communications from like USB mice etc. Would be interesting.


Ah I see. Too bad one of the following didn't happen:

1) Nvidia put all 5 (or 4) inputs on a single "level" so a watercooled card could use a single spaced bracket so I could use an Intel 750 in the DMI 2.0 slot.
2) Asus put another PLX chip in between the M.2 slot on the board and the bottom PCIe slot to allow 8x operation even when the M.2 slot is populated.

I'm already running a 6-drive RAID10 by mirroring 6 drives in three pairs through "Windows RAID" and then striping those three pairs through the BIOS. Being on the edge sucks at times.









Thanks again for this second excellent response!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Ah I see. Too bad one of the following didn't happen:
> 
> 1) Nvidia put all 5 (or 4) inputs on a single "level" so a watercooled card could use a single spaced bracket so I could use an Intel 750 in the DMI 2.0 slot.
> 2) *Asus put another PLX chip in between the M.2 slot on the board and the bottom PCIe slot* to allow 8x operation even when the M.2 slot is populated.
> 
> I'm already running a 6-drive RAID10 by mirroring 6 drives in three pairs through "Windows RAID" and then striping those three pairs through the BIOS. Being on the edge sucks at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for this second excellent response!


if you are running an E-WS mb, then there is no issue with using any of the PCIE slots at full g3x16. The R5E does not have PLX switches.


----------



## ALT F4

For those of you watercooling and running 1 or 2 pumps, are you using the CPU Fan header on your motherboard to power a pump?

Reason I ask is I went back into the manual only to see the manual states it supports 1A max on the 12v rail. For almost 6months I've been thinking it was ~2A.

So who has a D5 or DDC connected to their cpu header?


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> For those of you watercooling and running 1 or 2 pumps, are you using the CPU Fan header on your motherboard to power a pump?
> 
> Reason I ask is I went back into the manual only to see the manual states it supports 1A max on the 12v rail. For almost 6months I've been thinking it was ~2A.
> 
> So who has a D5 or DDC connected to their cpu header?


Unless it's a little dinky weenie squirter of a pump, I can't imagine anyone would connect it to the CPU fan header for power . . . .

Connecting a PWM pump for control and tach is pretty common though, for those who don't have Aquaeros and who still want some level of speed control.

D.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Unless it's a little dinky weenie squirter of a pump, I can't imagine anyone would connect it to the CPU fan header for power . . . .
> 
> Connecting a PWM pump for control and tach is pretty common though, for those who don't have Aquaeros and who still want some level of speed control.
> 
> D.


Yeah the Aquaeros are very nice. Shame I won't know where I misinformed myself with this magical 2A CPU Fan header. If it was the case we'd be seeing people running a dozen low amperage fans off one header or even a real pump.

I've used the cpu header myself for the reasons you mentioned thought which does make it handy. Probably best I give the manual another read


----------



## Ohpus

Just mounted the board. First time with UEFI BIOS, so that was an adventure.

Odd thing i noticed is that with the GSkill RAM (G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB)) I bought the only XMP profile it has was for the rated speed and timings was 2800MHz. That's fine for me, and all the memory shows up in BIOS, but I am missing 8 GB. I have 7970 3 GB cards installed, but that is only 6 GB. With the cards installed on the old 1366 i7 I had access to close to the fill 12 GB I had installed.

I know this board has a RAM disk you can activate, but I cannot locate that section in the BIOS.

Any ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> Just mounted the board. First time with UEFI BIOS, so that was an adventure.
> 
> Odd thing i noticed is that with the GSkill RAM (G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB)) I bought the only XMP profile it has was for the rated speed and timings was 2800MHz. That's fine for me, and all the memory shows up in BIOS, but I am missing 8 GB. I have 7970 3 GB cards installed, but that is only 6 GB. With the cards installed on the old 1366 i7 I had access to close to the fill 12 GB I had installed.
> 
> I know this board has a RAM disk you can activate, but I cannot locate that section in the BIOS.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hello

Is all the memory properly detected at default settings (no XMP)?


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is all the memory properly detected at default settings (no XMP)?


Yes. In the BIOS with and without the XMP selected, under Main the installed memory is listed properly. I suspect that if I had tighted the cooler too much that would have caused a missing DIMM. That seems to be less an issue with the 2011 coolers though.


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> For those of you watercooling and running 1 or 2 pumps, are you using the CPU Fan header on your motherboard to power a pump?
> 
> Reason I ask is I went back into the manual only to see the manual states it supports 1A max on the 12v rail. For almost 6months I've been thinking it was ~2A.
> 
> So who has a D5 or DDC connected to their cpu header?


I run my dual pumps straight off of molex. I use the cpu fan 1 and 2 for just monitoring the RPMs of the pumps. I dont think i would ever try to run them off of the MB.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> Just mounted the board. First time with UEFI BIOS, so that was an adventure.
> 
> Odd thing i noticed is that with the GSkill RAM (G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB)) I bought the only XMP profile it has was for the rated speed and timings was 2800MHz. That's fine for me, and all the memory shows up in BIOS, but I am missing 8 GB. I have 7970 3 GB cards installed, but that is only 6 GB. With the cards installed on the old 1366 i7 I had access to close to the fill 12 GB I had installed.
> 
> I know this board has a RAM disk you can activate, but I cannot locate that section in the BIOS.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm a little confused from your post So you are missing 8GB which is part of a 16GB kit correct? For the video cards are you saying that you have 3 video cards and only two are showing up, as of now your vram doesn't stack so whether you have 4 3GB cards or 1 3GB card you only have 3GB of VRAM. This may change with DirectX 12 iirc, if I anyone else has an idea please let us know,.


----------



## YawMawn

The missing 8GB is just one of your DIMMs not being detected. I think that's a new "feature" where the board just completely ignores a DIMM that isn't stable at the current settings rather than fail completely. Raise RAM voltage somewhat. Try the system agent voltage as well.

If all else fails, back off to 2133 MHz and 13-15-15-35 timings or something and work your way back up. In the UEFI you can actually see which slot is "empty" so take that stick and try it in different slots, and try your other sticks in that slot to see if either the channel or DIMM is dead.

As well, a GPU does not make your memory "disappear". Running multiple GPU's will be more taxing on your whole system, memory included, but a 3 GB GPU doesn't consume 3 GB of RAM, let alone make it disappear.


----------



## mirkoj

Hello,
Need a bit of advice.
Currently have 1 SSD samsung pro 850 512Gb for OS. All other work files are on storage accessed over network.
But I would need a bit more speed in local so I'm planing to get 4 hard drives and get them into raid 0 (backup is done to storage so no worries on safety).

But thing that troubles me is that Samsung likes or at least so it says in magician software to have SSD in AHCI mode.
But if I wanna get raid drives in as well I need to setup controller to raid.
So what is going on there with AHCI that Samsung SSD wanna have and raid?

On my otehr mbo p9x79-e I could solve that just attaching drives do different controller and would have both AHCI for SSD os and use another controller for raid but... in this case that is not doable so..
Any ideas?
Thank you!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> Yes. In the BIOS with and without the XMP selected, under Main the installed memory is listed properly. I suspect that if I had tighted the cooler too much that would have caused a missing DIMM. That seems to be less an issue with the 2011 coolers though.


Set DRAM Training to "Ignore", System should then pick up all sticks on boot.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Set DRAM Training to "Ignore", System should then pick up all sticks on boot.


I'll remember that for next time.

My adapter brackets for my Coolermaster V6 GT came so I swapped it in for the new Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo I was using to test the build. It has a tighter grip on the board and a smaller over footprint. After doing that and a round of Windows Updates (which may or may not have been relevant) I am able to see all sticks.

This is my first real dive into UEFI, but on first glance it seems to do a lot of the re configuring for boot items and settings well on it's own. Even though I still have the board polling all attached USB ports on boot it seems to be booting through the POST screen much faster than it did before.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I'm a little confused from your post So you are missing 8GB which is part of a 16GB kit correct? For the video cards are you saying that you have 3 video cards and only two are showing up, as of now your vram doesn't stack so whether you have 4 3GB cards or 1 3GB card you only have 3GB of VRAM. This may change with DirectX 12 iirc, if I anyone else has an idea please let us know,.


The memory is 32 GB G.Skill kit. 4 sticks running at 2800. The two video cards are Sapphire 7970 OC Vapor-X with 3 GB.

@YawMawn Thanks. I saw the visual thing in UEFI for the PCI slots, but not the memory. Quite handy. The memory was properly showing up OCed and regular in BIOS, just not Windows 7 64-bit with SP1 out of the box.

I know memory from a dedicated card does not make physical RAM disappear. That is the whole point. I was just trying to come up with some math that added up to the missing 8 GB.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hello,
> Need a bit of advice.
> Currently have 1 SSD samsung pro 850 512Gb for OS. All other work files are on storage accessed over network.
> But I would need a bit more speed in local so I'm planing to get 4 hard drives and get them into raid 0 (backup is done to storage so no worries on safety).
> 
> But thing that troubles me is that Samsung likes or at least so it says in magician software to have SSD in AHCI mode.
> But if I wanna get raid drives in as well I need to setup controller to raid.
> So what is going on there with AHCI that Samsung SSD wanna have and raid?
> 
> On my otehr mbo p9x79-e I could solve that just attaching drives do different controller and would have both AHCI for SSD os and use another controller for raid but... in this case that is not doable so..
> Any ideas?
> Thank you!


I ran some older Sandforce OCZ SSDs in a RAID 0 for years. Probably the most resilient RAID 0 I have seen or heard about. Only a couple hiccups when for some reason the BIOS reset the drive settings to AHCI from RAID. I can't imagine it would matter for your drives since the RAID is a function of the controller, not the drive. Just make sure the RAID driver is loaded when you install Windows and it should be good.

If you are having trouble try using Diskpart clean to reset the drive.

** Sorry for a triple post. I just reply to them as I see them some days.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> My adapter brackets for my Coolermaster V6 GT came so I swapped it in for the new Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo I was using to test the build. It has a tighter grip on the board and a smaller over footprint. After doing that and a round of Windows Updates (which may or may not have been relevant) I am able to see all sticks.


Hello

The memory issue was most likely the board being torqued by the heatsink mounting.


----------



## Vlada011

I have one question and please if something is 100% sure to answer me.
I want to use i7-5820K on Rampage 5 Extreme, because of that I can't use 2nd, 4th PCI-E slot and 6th will not worth if I want x16 speed in 1st PCI-E slot. But I'm interest what will happen if I install some device USB 3.1 Port card or some other similar device x4 as SSD or similar in 3rd slot.
That's black slot. What happen than with graphic card in first slot, she work on x16 or x8 speed.
This is picture what I plan to use from motherboard...and is it possible than to GPU work on full x16 speed on i7-5820K.
It's big flaw and big reason for waiting better NVMe optimization and build in USB 3.1 on Rampage Black if people can't use such device with graphic card on full speed.



Second, Forth and Sixth Ports will stay empty.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I have one question and please if something is 100% sure to answer me.
> I want to use i7-5820K on Rampage 5 Extreme, because of that I can't use 2nd, 4th PCI-E slot and 6th will not worth if I want x16 speed in 1st PCI-E slot. But I'm interest what will happen if I install some device USB 3.1 Port card or some other similar device x4 as SSD or similar in 3rd slot.
> That's black slot. What happen than with graphic card in first slot, she work on x16 or x8 speed.
> This is picture what I plan to use from motherboard...and is it possible than to GPU work on full x16 speed on i7-5820K.
> It's big flaw and big reason for waiting better NVMe optimization and build in USB 3.1 on Rampage Black if people can't use such device with graphic card on full speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Forth and Sixth Ports will stay empty.


Hello

As shown in the board's specifications and included user manual the black x16 PCIe slot is PCIe 2.0. Being 2.0 it is connected to the PCH so has nothing to do with the PCIe lanes from the CPU and its use will not influence the available bandwidth of CPU connected PCIe slots.


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I have one question and please if something is 100% sure to answer me.
> I want to use i7-5820K on Rampage 5 Extreme, because of that I can't use 2nd, 4th PCI-E slot and 6th will not worth if I want x16 speed in 1st PCI-E slot. But I'm interest what will happen if I install some device USB 3.1 Port card or some other similar device x4 as SSD or similar in 3rd slot.
> That's black slot. What happen than with graphic card in first slot, she work on x16 or x8 speed.
> 
> Second, Forth and Sixth Ports will stay empty.


When the PCIE_X4_1 (USB3.1 card in your picture) slot is occupied by an X4 device, the PCIE_X1_1 (SB_Z card in your picture) slot will be disabled as well as SATAEXPRESS_E1 and USB3_E910.
So the configuration in your picture will not work. You can move the USB3.1 or SB_Z card into an other red slot (PCI_X8_4 last red slot is disabled when using an i7-5820K) and the PCIE_X16_1 slot (GPU in your picture) should stay at x16 mode.

For information when the PCIE_X4_1 slot is occupied by an X1 or X2 device, only the SATAEXPRESS_E1 will be disabled.


----------



## Vlada011

I don't need SATA Express, I will need only SATA III and later M.2 device, NVMe probably for OS.
They will work?
Damn ASUS should really to launch Black Edition with build IN USB 3.1
Than customers with i7-5820K will not have problem.
Rampage 5 Black Edition will have USB 3.1 100% on back side.
Maybe even both connector A-Type and C-Type.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powerfull64*
> 
> You can move the USB3.1 or SB_Z card into an other red slot (PCI_X8_4 last red slot is disabled when using an i7-5820K) and the PCIE_X16_1 slot (GPU in your picture) should stay at x16 mode.


Hello

Using additional CPU PCIe x16 slots PCIe 3.0 x16_1 will remain at x16 only if PCIe 3.0 x16/8_3 is used. Using PCIe 3.0 x8_2 will result in PCIe 3.0 x16_1 dropping to x8 speed.


----------



## Powerfull64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using additional CPU PCIe x16 slots PCIe 3.0 x16_1 will remain at x16 only if PCIe 3.0 x16/8_3 is used. Using PCIe 3.0 x8_2 will result in PCIe 3.0 x16_1 dropping to x8 speed.


Thank you for this clarification.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The memory issue was most likely the board being torqued by the heatsink mounting.


I would agree with you, but the memory was fully visible in the BIOS from the start.

I'm just going to file this under the usual catagory of "New Build Weirdness". It's always something.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powerfull64*
> 
> Thank you for this clarification.


You're welcome.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> I would agree with you, but the memory was fully visible in the BIOS from the start.
> 
> I'm just going to file this under the usual catagory of "New Build Weirdness". It's always something.


Hello

Memory training can fail because of warping the board. The symptoms you posted points to failed training.


----------



## dVeLoPe

is this THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE board to get????


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is this THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE board to get????


Yes. Yes it is.

TCO


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is this THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE board to get????


It'll do.


----------



## KedarWolf

I have a really weird problem.

I have 64 GB of the G.Skill DDR4 2800, two 32 GB kits, and no matter what strap I use or using the XMP profile if I have it set at 2800 for the memory speed, one, or three channels are not detected in the bios and in memtest86+. Something 48GB, sometimes 16 GB.

It detects it all at 125 strap/125 bclk at 2750 Mhz using 14-14-14-34 2T timings. i'm pretty happy having 64 GB run at 2750 but I have no idea why it's not all detected no matter what strap and bclk I use at 2800. I haven't tried turning Training off as I read that can help but will when i get home from work tonight.

Also i have never been able to get it to run at 3000 MHZ and it's Hynix chips in the memory but I know that isn't unusual when running 64 GB but I'm checking this guide to see if I can figure out how to get it to run at 3000 Mhz.

Peace,

KedarWolf


----------



## Vlada011

Guys if someone decide to install EKWB Monoblock on Rampage 5 Extreme it would be fantastic to record video about that.
That would be good marketing for EKWB and ASUS ROG and people as me will learn from video how to do that.
For me that's more complicate operation than installation waterblock on graphic card or CPU water-block or maybe is not. But chipset looks me sensitive somehow and wrong pressure can make mess.



Look so nice and more secure than separate things, only 2 compression fittings, 2 place for leak compare to
this beautiful combination with 6 danger place.


----------



## VSG

I have a page on installation (not a video, but I can't link it myself anyway) but it is not hard at all. Start with loosely tightening down the 4 screws around the core, tighten down the chipset and VRM sections and then tighten down the core fully. You will get very consistent, good mounts.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well i can buy it open box from a major retailer right now for 400 or like 390 ish

or get a asus deluxe for 330 but i want the best of the best so i cant decide what to do i definately dont like new

and rather not spend the 540$ for the u3.1 version the non u3.1 new version is sold out and wont be restocked...

I ALSO NEED 1 MORE THIING... WHATS BEST THERMAL PASTE TO REPLACE MY OLD AS5!!!!!!!

paid 330$ for my i7-5820k woot its on the way! now all i need is this board or a mobo and ddr4!!!

HELPO!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Figured you guys might like. Since It was black and red to start. Finally tubing it up.

TCO


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I haven't posted in a while and thought this might be worth posting about. I upgraded to BIOS 1401 and stresstested again without issues in RB for 8 hours. Note that my CPU is oced to 4.2Ghz. So latest BIOS is good for me!
> 
> Now remember that Far Cry 4 was randomly freezing with sound playing for a few seconds before stopping issue? We blamed it on the game right? Since then I finished Alien: Isolation, Dead or Alive 5 Last Round, lots of Dota 2 and HotS matches as well. Then, it happened on an unlikely game recently which is Mortal Kombat X but with a catch! It only happened during online matches, never in offline/SP?!!! I have 25 hours played on this game, the bulk spent on Story Mode, Towers and Practice modes (basically offline modes).
> 
> Notable things:
> - Latest nVidia drivers
> - Stock 980 SC clocks and voltages with SLI enabled
> - EVGA Precision X turned on and off tested
> - Stock CPU and RAM clocks and OC tested
> - Latest motherboard drivers installed
> - Game cache checked
> 
> So I am kinda left to consider it being possibly caused by an application running in background such as Battle.net..etc OR the Realtek onboard sound! Curious if anyone thought of this or had an issue caused by this?


Be careful of you're using the 1401 BIOS, of you leave the system agent voltage on auto it'll be at 1.5v which is way to high, set it manually to 1.15 or lower depending on what your system is stable at.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I am officially the newest member!!!!!

1 x ($449.99) ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 8 x S $449.99
1 x ($199.99) G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 288-Pin DD $199.99
1 x (($60.00)) DISCOUNT FOR COMBO #2282831($60.00)
Subtotal: $589.98
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $12.28
Rush Order: $2.99
Total Amount: $605.25


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well i can buy it open box from a major retailer right now for 400 or like 390 ish
> 
> or get a asus deluxe for 330 but i want the best of the best so i cant decide what to do i definately dont like new
> 
> and rather not spend the 540$ for the u3.1 version the non u3.1 new version is sold out and wont be restocked...
> 
> I ALSO NEED 1 MORE THIING... WHATS BEST THERMAL PASTE TO REPLACE MY OLD AS5!!!!!!!
> 
> paid 330$ for my i7-5820k woot its on the way! now all i need is this board or a mobo and ddr4!!!
> 
> HELPO!!


use gelid extreme or PK-3


----------



## bracco

Hey guys, hope someone here can assist with this question. Just received some new components, one of them being a RVE. In my initial testing the board is wanting to post with an EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. I am able to use a different power supply and boot/install/get into windows without any issues. When I plug the Supernova back in, wont even post. When looking at the Supernova, I am able to plug the unit into another PC and the PC boots just fine off of it. In both cases the Supernova is only powering the board, no other peripherals are plugged in.

Does anyone else run this supply? If so and you have had no problems, please let me know as I will just exchange mine for a different one. I am hoping I don't have to find something different again.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Hey guys, hope someone here can assist with this question. Just received some new components, one of them being a RVE. In my initial testing the board is wanting to post with an EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. I am able to use a different power supply and boot/install/get into windows without any issues. When I plug the Supernova back in, wont even post. When looking at the Supernova, I am able to plug the unit into another PC and the PC boots just fine off of it. In both cases the Supernova is only powering the board, no other peripherals are plugged in.
> 
> Does anyone else run this supply? If so and you have had no problems, please let me know as I will just exchange mine for a different one. I am hoping I don't have to find something different again.


I have this power supply with my RVE, and have no issues with it.


----------



## VSG

Yeah same here, it has posed no problem so far. I would contact EVGA and see if they can help.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a really weird problem.
> 
> I have 64 GB of the G.Skill DDR4 2800, two 32 GB kits, and no matter what strap I use or using the XMP profile if I have it set at 2800 for the memory speed, one, or three channels are not detected in the bios and in memtest86+. Something 48GB, sometimes 16 GB.
> 
> It detects it all at 125 strap/125 bclk at 2750 Mhz using 14-14-14-34 2T timings. i'm pretty happy having 64 GB run at 2750 but I have no idea why it's not all detected no matter what strap and bclk I use at 2800. I haven't tried turning Training off as I read that can help but will when i get home from work tonight.
> 
> Also i have never been able to get it to run at 3000 MHZ and it's Hynix chips in the memory but I know that isn't unusual when running 64 GB but I'm checking this guide to see if I can figure out how to get it to run at 3000 Mhz.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


Unfortunately I cannot offer assistance on this one. I was ready the manual before I bought this kit and read the diagram where 2 sets is not officially supported/tested, so i though it best to avoid it for now.It's possible that the max memory is just not supported at that clock speed. I would like to know if you find a solution though, since it seems to be a selling point for the board. (Big stickers on the box and everything.)

Though with my previous ROG boards I could get 2 sets tripple channel memory stable on the first go with a maximus board, and could not get two sets of tripple channel going on a later generation Gene board. Ironically the forums were saying that Gene board was actually better for overclocking. They could have been right. I could never get it running stablely at stock speeds.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a really weird problem.
> 
> I have 64 GB of the G.Skill DDR4 2800, two 32 GB kits, and no matter what strap I use or using the XMP profile if I have it set at 2800 for the memory speed, one, or three channels are not detected in the bios and in memtest86+. Something 48GB, sometimes 16 GB.
> 
> It detects it all at 125 strap/125 bclk at 2750 Mhz using 14-14-14-34 2T timings. i'm pretty happy having 64 GB run at 2750 but I have no idea why it's not all detected no matter what strap and bclk I use at 2800. I haven't tried turning Training off as I read that can help but will when i get home from work tonight.
> 
> Also i have never been able to get it to run at 3000 MHZ and it's Hynix chips in the memory but I know that isn't unusual when running 64 GB but I'm checking this guide to see if I can figure out how to get it to run at 3000 Mhz.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


Hello

You will need to manually adjust the necessary settings such as timngs and voltages. XMP is valid only for a single set of memory. Neither ASUS nor G.Skill guarantee successfully combining memory kits and being able to achieve the rated specs of the kits.


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a really weird problem.
> 
> I have 64 GB of the G.Skill DDR4 2800, two 32 GB kits, and no matter what strap I use or using the XMP profile if I have it set at 2800 for the memory speed, one, or three channels are not detected in the bios and in memtest86+. Something 48GB, sometimes 16 GB.
> 
> It detects it all at 125 strap/125 bclk at 2750 Mhz using 14-14-14-34 2T timings. i'm pretty happy having 64 GB run at 2750 but I have no idea why it's not all detected no matter what strap and bclk I use at 2800. I haven't tried turning Training off as I read that can help but will when i get home from work tonight.
> 
> Also i have never been able to get it to run at 3000 MHZ and it's Hynix chips in the memory but I know that isn't unusual when running 64 GB but I'm checking this guide to see if I can figure out how to get it to run at 3000 Mhz.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


Have you tried upping the voltage on the RAM? My board would only recognize 12gb out of 16gb if I switched to 1T.. If I raise the RAM voltage to 1.37v it detects it 100% and I can hit 1000% on HCI memtest.

Im at 15-15-15-35 1T @ 3200mhz.. Thats the stock speeds of my kit, the only thing I changed was going to 1T.


----------



## dVeLoPe

What is the CHEAPEST ANYONE EVER GOT THIS BOARD FOR NEW????

Just paid 383$ for it new off of newegg and im so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Hawawaa

Nice steal dVeLoPe, got it for 450$ for Christmas.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Have you tried upping the voltage on the RAM? My board would only recognize 12gb out of 16gb if I switched to 1T.. If I raise the RAM voltage to 1.37v it detects it 100% and I can hit 1000% on HCI memtest.
> 
> Im at 15-15-15-35 1T @ 3200mhz.. Thats the stock speeds of my kit, the only thing I changed was going to 1T.


Yes, I've tried 1.35v and 1.4v, fastest I can get it to work is at 2750 kHz, I tried 3000 and 3200 last night with Training off, wouldn't post.


----------



## dVeLoPe

omg you have a simlar system as me!!

i dont only have a 5820k but you have a gtx 680 how does gtx5 run???

So I paid 540$ for the memory and motherboard or you can say 200$ for the memory and 340$ for the board w0o0oot!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skilly*
> 
> Have you tried upping the voltage on the RAM? My board would only recognize 12gb out of 16gb if I switched to 1T.. If I raise the RAM voltage to 1.37v it detects it 100% and I can hit 1000% on HCI memtest.
> 
> Im at 15-15-15-35 1T @ 3200mhz.. Thats the stock speeds of my kit, the only thing I changed was going to 1T.


that's about the norm... +20mV for 1T (and stability).


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roland2*
> 
> I have this power supply with my RVE, and have no issues with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah same here, it has posed no problem so far. I would contact EVGA and see if they can help.


Thanks for the feedback guys. Glad to hear it. I've hooked the thing up to yet another computer and it is booting all the way into windows with no issues. I ordered another T2 along with a Corsair AX1500i, will see what happens and if either of them have issues.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Do all the fan headers on the Rampage V Extreme support PWM fans completely? Looking at the manual, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN share the same pin layout which means every single fan header supports PWM fans no matter what, right?
> 
> Every fan header shares the same pin configuration:
> 
> PIN 1: FAN PWM
> PIN 2: FAN IN
> PIN 3: FAN PWR
> PIN 4: GND
> 
> I need to know so I can control all of my fans with the motherboard. I don't want to purchase a fan controller.


I have the same question... Can anyone else confirm/deny this ? are all the Fans actually PWM or not... ppl have reported that only CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT are real PWM fan connectors... plz help


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I have the same question... Can anyone else confirm/deny this ? are all the Fans actually PWM or not... ppl have reported that only CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT are real PWM fan connectors... plz help


Hello

Each fan header pair can be configured for use with either DC or PWM fans.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

ok thanks for the fast answer


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> ok thanks for the fast answer


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Hawawaa

dVeLoPe- GTA5 runs fine, but it will run even better when I get my Titan X Tuesday!


----------



## dVeLoPe

im considering spending 150$ to buy a second gtx 680 but their only 2gb version so I dont know if its worth goin sli or selling my single gtx680 and goin with a 970 for now


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> im considering spending 150$ to buy a second gtx 680 but their only 2gb version so I dont know if its worth goin sli or selling my single gtx680 and goin with a 970 for now


You would probably be better off with the 970 instead of another 680, its a cheap decent upgrade from a fairly old card now. You have to think of too how much you would get for 2x 680s when you plan to upgrade vs a good 970, is your endgame to have something like a titan x?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> You would probably be better off with the 970 instead of another 680, its a cheap decent upgrade from a fairly old card now. You have to think of too how much you would get for 2x 680s when you plan to upgrade vs a good 970, is your endgame to have something like a titan x?


was going for 2x 980ti in SLI watercooling including board with the EK monoblock in clear version

Or maybe 1 titan X? I figure spend 150$ now and have 2x 680s to hold me over until WHENEVER they decide to release the new cards
If I choose to sell the card I paid 550$ + for it and wouldnt get more then 200 I would rather just give it to family member at that point..

I owned 2x GTX 970s when they first game out a EVGA SSC (GARBAGE) and a G1 Gaming by Gigabyte (AMAZING)
sold them both then got a PAIR of GTX 980 CLASSIFIEDS (1 was a dud couldnt even do 1460core other did 1600+ on air)
I never had a chance to run the classys in SLI (or any card for that matter this would be my first setup with 2x or more cards)

So that being said I think im gonna just add a 2nd 680 for now because I rather not take a 300$ loss on my current card..
Only to buy something I already owned MONTHS ago (and the 970 really wasnt big boost over my 680 only 2gb more mem helped)


----------



## Nytestryke

It's your decision, the new 980tis or whatever nvidia is calling them will be faster than titans at stock. Overclocking however I believe the titans will pull ahead and have that 12gb vram to cater to larger resolutions.

What screens are you looking to use with your potential sli 680s?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> It's your decision, the new 980tis or whatever nvidia is calling them will be faster than titans at stock. Overclocking however I believe the titans will pull ahead and have that 12gb vram to cater to larger resolutions.
> 
> What screens are you looking to use with your potential sli 680s?


for now the same screen I have until I do my gpu upgrades im on a
BenQ XL2410T (1080p @ 120hz) with 3DVision 2 Glasses Kit (never used)


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> for now the same screen I have until I do my gpu upgrades im on a
> BenQ XL2410T (1080p @ 120hz) with 3DVision 2 Glasses Kit (never used)


1080p ouch, with either dual 680s or a 970 the bottleneck will be that screen. If you sell your current 680 and buy a 970 I'm sure there wouldn't be much of a price difference to adding another 680. In fact as an example (not sure if you're in the states or not), newegg has the new evga 970 ssc with a bonus backplate and Witcher 3 for US$335.

Let's say you didn't want Witcher 3, you could sell it and further offset the cost of the 970. While also getting a free evga backplate. Just trying to save you from buyers remorse later with sli 680s









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> 1080p ouch, with either dual 680s or a 970 the bottleneck will be that screen. If you sell your current 680 and buy a 970 I'm sure there wouldn't be much of a price difference to adding another 680. In fact as an example (not sure if you're in the states or not), newegg has the new evga 970 ssc with a bonus backplate and Witcher 3 for US$335.
> 
> Let's say you didn't want Witcher 3, you could sell it and further offset the cost of the 970. While also getting a free evga backplate. Just trying to save you from buyers remorse later with sli 680s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088


thanks but like i said I already owned a 970 and a 980 and would rather put that 300$ I would spend at min for a 970 into a monitor..
I got the guy down to 100$ for the card I might even just give him 120 for it and call it a day if it sucks I can just sell it on ebay


----------



## skline00

Love this MB. Have it paired with a 5960x at 4.4Gghz and 2 Sapphire Tri-X OC 290s in CF. All custom WC'd with EK Supremac EVO block for the cpu and EK 290X blocks for the gpus. 3- 480 rads with 12 Gentle Typhoon fans in push all housed in a new Thermaltake Core X9 case.

Excellent mb.


----------



## MSIMAX

my micron memory best

https://imageshack.com/i/pb8xlq7hj


----------



## 220volt

Hia Guys!









I have recently bought a Rampage V extreme, a 5960x, 16GB Corsair 2800MHz DDR4.

I have 2 x GTX980 in SLi
1x Crucial 960Gb M500
1x Intel ssd 750 series 400GB
Corsair AX 860Watt
Corsair 900D
EK watercooling
Win 8.1 Pro, installed with UEFI bootloader on intel ssd 750.
Running computer @4200/3800 CPU/Cache.1,25Adaptive/auto
DDR4 @2666 17-17-17-40 2T
RampageV Extreme Bios 1401

I can not for the love of God get S.M.A.R.T. feature enabled in intel ssd Toolbox
Intel NVMe driver, chipset drivers, are installed, Drive is running fine, and performance is on par with specs. Win8.1 optimization for ssd drive enabled.

Are there anything specific with this motherboard, or something I'v got to do. I see reviews online, where they get ssd toolbox working on 750 series, and S.M.A.R.T. feature enabled.

Any computer savy "nerds" out there that can help?







So far I really love X99 chipset and this RampageVExtreme Motherboard. Nice one Asus!









220volt


----------



## skline00

220Volt, is the SMART feature enabled in the BIOS? It's in the storage section.


----------



## 220volt

Hia mr!

Yes, indeed, I just checked now. The S.M.A.R.T. feature is set to ON under storage section.



220Volt


----------



## Menthol

The review sites have a different version of toolbox than what is available to download on Inte's site. I have the same thing as you on my 750, some of the features are not working in toolbox like secure erase also doesn't work, I assume they will eventually release a new version. That section of the bios is for SATA drives so it doesn't apply for these drives. They are very fast drives though, I sure like mine


----------



## 220volt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> The review sites have a different version of toolbox than what is available to download on Inte's site. I have the same thing as you on my 750, some of the features are not working in toolbox like secure erase also doesn't work, I assume they will eventually release a new version. That section of the bios is for SATA drives so it doesn't apply for these drives. They are very fast drives though, I sure like mine


Yes ! Thats it.
it makes sense. Sure hope intel releases toolbox soon then.

Thnx mr. You brightened my day.
lovely ssd drives,I must admit. Great speeds.
thnx again.
220volt


----------



## TheCautiousOne

RVE Tubed up!

TCO


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Guys, why is Windows loading time so long with this board? From the moment i press power button till I load to Windows, it takes about 38 seconds. My old pc loaded in like 23 sec or so. Faster loading is enabled in bios. Is there any way I can imporve this? There is very big gap from the moment I press Switch button till I see something on screen (screen is black for first 5-7 seconds).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> Guys, why is Windows loading time so long with this board? From the moment i press power button till I load to Windows, it takes about 38 seconds. My old pc loaded in like 23 sec or so. Faster loading is enabled in bios. Is there any way I can imporve this? There is very big gap from the moment I press Switch button till I see something on screen (screen is black for first 5-7 seconds).


Hello

The X99 platform performs a lot more signal training/aligning during POST then previous platforms. You boot times are normal.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The X99 platform performs a lot more signal training/aligning during POST then previous platforms. You boot times are normal.


In my experience, the first few times I booted mine, it was like 25-30 seconds to post or longer, but now, it can boot stupid fast to log-on screen in like 12-15 seconds after i press the power button. This is probably due to being on Samsung XP941 and Windows 8.1.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

I have Samsung 850 Evo and Win 8.1.
Well problem is the moment I press power button, it takes 5-7 seconds black screen to get moving...that's kinda long


----------



## Praz

Hello

Shut down via S3 if 30 - 40 seconds boot time is life stopping.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Shut down via S3 if 30 - 40 seconds boot time is life stopping.


¸

Hello,

It's not life stopping, but I wated to check if I can improve that...
What does S3 mean ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> ¸
> 
> Hello,
> 
> It's not life stopping, but I wated to check if I can improve that...
> *What does S3 mean* ?


sleep state. A lot depends on how many services you have loading at OS launch vs delayed... you can configure this in task manager/services. Also, run msconfig, advanced boot options, manually set the number of processors to available threads (can help a little depending on your install).


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Ok thanks.

Just one more question. My old Asus board had Thermal Radar 2 for controlling temps and fan speed. I need similar program for my Asus Rampage V Extreme. Can somebody tell me what program should I get ? thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> Ok thanks.
> 
> Just one more question. My old Asus board had Thermal Radar 2 for controlling temps and fan speed. I need similar program for my Asus Rampage V Extreme. Can somebody tell me what program should I get ? thanks


um - isn't something similar available in AI Suite? if not, just set fan curves in bios.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> um - isn't something similar available in AI Suite? if not, just set fan curves in bios.


Hello

Yes, Fan Xpert 3 provide full control over the connected fans.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes, Fan Xpert 3 provide full control over the connected fans.


Did you mean ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 5 V1.02.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit. ?
I know I can set it up in Bios, but I would like to have some monitoring and control inside Windows with the software...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> Did you mean ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 5 V1.02.17 for Windows 7/8/8.1 32bit & 64bit. ?
> I know I can set it up in Bios, but I would like to have some monitoring and control inside Windows with the software...


http://rog.asus.com/78012012/overclocking/discover-the-benefits-of-fan-xpert/

that link is for the RIVE. it's in AI Suite III


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so i have a question for you guys....

do i REALLY need to WATER COOL the motherboard????

will be trying to get 4.8ish out of my 5820k with a Swiftech H240-X and some MX4 paste

if I have too hot of temps but can keep pushing the chip I was considering buying the EK-WB MonoBlock (cpu/mobo)

BUT IS IT REALLY WORTH 200$ + the rest of the fittings to adapt it to my H240-X loop or is it a waste of $$?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok so i have a question for you guys....
> 
> do i REALLY need to WATER COOL the motherboard????
> 
> will be trying to get 4.8ish out of my 5820k with a Swiftech H240-X and some MX4 paste
> 
> if I have too hot of temps but can keep pushing the chip I was considering buying the EK-WB MonoBlock (cpu/mobo)
> 
> BUT IS IT REALLY WORTH 200$ + the rest of the fittings to adapt it to my H240-X loop or is it a waste of $$?


There is no need to water cool the motherboard, and you will not be getting 4.8 on Haswell-E, aside from possible benching.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so 4.5ghz on a i7-5820k is considered ''topping out these chips''


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so 4.5ghz on a i7-5820k is considered ''topping out these chips''


I wouldn't have expectations for anything more than 4.4GHz.

But yes, 4.5GHz Aida64/Realbench stable seems to be where the good samples usually top out at.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I wouldn't have expectations for anything more than 4.4GHz.
> 
> But yes, 4.5GHz Aida64/Realbench stable seems to be where the good samples usually top out at.


On the plus side a mild overclock means more stability and an extended life-span. Considering the cost of the kit after exchange.....


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> On the plus side a mild overclock means more stability and an extended life-span. Considering the cost of the kit after exchange.....


i dont know if i believe this... ive had my i5-760 first gen from day1 at a 50% overclock aswell as the FSB on the motherboard
never ran it stock only for a few days when i only had the standard intel cooler and 5 years later same overclock it's fine..

i plan to dump my i7-5820k / RVE whenever skylake comes out if its better for pure gaming if not ill wait for skylake-e


----------



## MegaTheJohny

I have another problem now. I just realized that all my USB ports are broken. Trying to connect USB stick, and non of them work. What's the problem.. I am pretty sure it was working fine few days ago?
In the meantime I installed new AISuite3_Win7-8-8-1_R5E_10095.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I have another problem now. I just realized that all my USB ports are broken. Trying to connect USB stick, and non of them work. What's the problem.. I am pretty sure it was working fine few days ago?
> In the meantime I installed new AISuite3_Win7-8-8-1_R5E_10095.


did you install the entire driver package from the ASUS support site for the MB, including the Intel management engine? Sounds to me lke you need to load the chipset and port drivers.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Well after PC restart everything works fine.. dunno what happened ;(


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i dont know if i believe this... ive had my i5-760 first gen from day1 at a 50% overclock aswell as the FSB on the motherboard
> never ran it stock only for a few days when i only had the standard intel cooler and 5 years later same overclock it's fine..
> 
> i plan to dump my i7-5820k / RVE whenever skylake comes out if its better for pure gaming if not ill wait for skylake-e


Well, that is also a reason why I have only been buying ROG boards for non-gaming / OC applications for a decade now. Have a few non-ROG boards on the whelf and I have no idea what went wrong with them. The ROGs are still running fine.


----------



## dVeLoPe

first ROG board and HIGH end board ive ever owned none of my board ever even had SLi ever!! lol


----------



## Nytestryke

The R5E has been amazing for me so far, the voltage to my 5960x was the cleanest I'd ever seen with the 1.4v I was pumping through it for 4.7 the next thing I want to try is the msata interface, not sure it will provide any benefit over raid0 ssds though. This weekend I'm going to be a little more adventurous and try 1.45v for 4.8 during my tx benching runs. A little worried, but shouldn't be bad if only for a short period.


----------



## Roland2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytestryke*
> 
> The R5E has been amazing for me so far, the voltage to my 5960x was the cleanest I'd ever seen with the 1.4v I was pumping through it for 4.7 the next thing I want to try is the msata interface, not sure it will provide any benefit over raid0 ssds though. This weekend I'm going to be a little more adventurous and try 1.45v for 4.8 during my tx benching runs. A little worried, but shouldn't be bad if only for a short period.


MSATA? The R5E doesn't have an MSATA slot. If you are talking about the M.2 slot, it isn't SATA it is PCIe.


----------



## Nytestryke

Yeah sorry, wasn't thinking properly. I would like to try M.2 to see how it compares. There's some interesting benchmarks people have done quite a few pages back in this thread that peaked my interest.


----------



## dVeLoPe

just recieved my board today couple of questions..

i have a creative titanium HD sound card should I use this or is the ROG sound chip supremefx or whatever its call better then my sound card?
even if its better then the dedicated card wouldnt running my decicated card be better since it helps offload stuff from the cpu????

It has a Wifi connection dongle thing will using this be the SAME for games (ping wise/connectivity) as being hard wired or is it worse???

my new case isnt here yet and im super excited to use this new setup how can i run it without putting it in my case just on the wood desk or put something under it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> just recieved my board today couple of questions..
> 
> i have a creative titanium HD sound card should I use this or is the ROG sound chip supremefx or whatever its call better then my sound card?
> even if its better then the dedicated card wouldnt running my decicated card be better since it helps offload stuff from the cpu????
> 
> It has a Wifi connection dongle thing will using this be the SAME for games (ping wise/connectivity) as being hard wired or is it worse???
> 
> my new case isnt here yet and im super excited to use this new setup how can i run it without putting it in my case just on the wood desk or put something under it?


I would try the on-board sound first. It's actually pretty good. Depending on the cpu you use, the load is minimal either way. WiFi will not be equal in performance to a hardline at 1G. Just sit the mobo on the box in came in, or any cardboard. you can run it like that no problem (and is something everyone should do before spending time to wire up a case.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys. Glad to hear it. I've hooked the thing up to yet another computer and it is booting all the way into windows with no issues. I ordered another T2 along with a Corsair AX1500i, will see what happens and if either of them have issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Hey guys, hope someone here can assist with this question. Just received some new components, one of them being a RVE. In my initial testing the board is wanting to post with an EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. I am able to use a different power supply and boot/install/get into windows without any issues. When I plug the Supernova back in, wont even post. When looking at the Supernova, I am able to plug the unit into another PC and the PC boots just fine off of it. In both cases the Supernova is only powering the board, no other peripherals are plugged in.
> 
> Does anyone else run this supply? If so and you have had no problems, please let me know as I will just exchange mine for a different one. I am hoping I don't have to find something different again.


Received a replacement EVGA Supernova 1600 T2 today, still seeing same problem with the board and this supply. I also tried a Corsair AX1500i and everything worked fine.

Guys with the T2 and this board that got it working, anything special about your configurations that I might want to try before I send the board back for RMA?


----------



## caramba1

Hi!
Enybody use Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 64GB Kit (HX421C14FBK8/64) ?
I'm not found it QVL.
But it's cheap and looks better then simple green.
I need all the 64gb be well working and visible.
Odrer it or not ?


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> Hi!
> Enybody use Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 64GB Kit (HX421C14FBK8/64) ?
> I'm not found it QVL.
> But it's cheap and looks better then simple green.
> I need all the 64gb be well working and visible.
> Odrer it or not ?


Kingston is like the ACME of the computer world. While this does not mean they are bad, I would not use it in a personal high end system.

Personally i was previously using OCZ stick and moved to G.Skill. They were the first out with DDR4, IIRC. If they don't have 64-GB kits I would investigate a bit since you will need to set the timings manually. You may find someone who has already done that, however.


----------



## caramba1

I can buy Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 (CMK64GX4M8A2133C13) ~700€ and its in QVL, but Kingston Fury 2133 cheaper only 610€ for 64gb kit.
Thats because I asked for...
I had not seen enybody with kingston on RVE.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> I can buy Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 (CMK64GX4M8A2133C13) ~700€ and its in QVL, but Kingston Fury 2133 cheaper only 610€ for 64gb kit.
> Thats because I asked for...
> I had not seen enybody with kingston on RVE.


personally id go with the corsair, but do you really need a 64gb kit? would have a negative effect if you intend to overclock them plus I don't see much need for 64gb of ram unless your doing some type of video editing.

my personal experience with Gskill and Corsair has been very positive, id highly recommend either brand


----------



## caramba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> personally id go with the corsair, but do you really need a 64gb kit? would have a negative effect if you intend to overclock them plus I don't see much need for 64gb of ram unless your doing some type of video editing.
> 
> my personal experience with Gskill and Corsair has been very positive, id highly recommend either brand


Thanks for yuor answer.
Most the time I working with tons of large RAW images in several editors at the same time. I think more Ram is better.
I didn't know will I overclock Ram or not (I think It's no need in my way), but I want to overclock the CPU(5820k) ! At least at 4.4 - 4.5!
Corsair. Never had, but if its ok - will order it.
There are two kits of corsair ram at the almost same price each ~700€ :
1)Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 CMK64GX4M8A2133C13
2)Corsair Vengeance LPX Series 64GB DDR4-2400 Kit CL14 CMK64GX4M8A2400C14
Both in asus rve QVL.
What will be better of these two?
ps: I cant buy g.skill 64gb kit because it is not selling by my seller (((


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> personally id go with the corsair, but do you really need a 64gb kit? would have a negative effect if you intend to overclock them plus I don't see much need for 64gb of ram unless your doing some type of video editing.
> 
> my personal experience with Gskill and Corsair has been very positive, id highly recommend either brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for yuor answer.
> Most the time I working with tons of large RAW images in several editors at the same time. I think more Ram is better.
> I didn't know will I overclock Ram or not (I think It's no need in my way), but I want to overclock the CPU(5820k) ! At least at 4.4 - 4.5!
> Corsair. Never had, but if its ok - will order it.
> There are two kits of corsair ram at the almost same price each ~700€ :
> 1)Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 CMK64GX4M8A2133C13
> 2)Corsair Vengeance LPX Series 64GB DDR4-2400 Kit CL14 CMK64GX4M8A2400C14
> Both in asus rve QVL.
> What will be better of these two?
> ps: I cant buy g.skill 64gb kit because it is not selling by my seller (((
Click to expand...

id go with the 2400 kit.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so when i put together my setup i want to do it right.

ordered MX-4 and need to know i know its NON-CONDUCTIVE so who cares if it gets all over the place it can be cleaned afterward right??

what method should I use a line down the middle? a grain of rice? 3 lines | | | leaving space on both sides for when it smears???

thanks in advance!! also would like to know if I am going to overclock I heard all i do is adjust voltage and input voltage?

whats hottest safe temp and volts? 85ish and 1.35ish?? on h240-x cooler


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so when i put together my setup i want to do it right.
> 
> ordered MX-4 and need to know i know its NON-CONDUCTIVE so who cares if it gets all over the place it can be cleaned afterward right??
> 
> what method should I use a line down the middle? a grain of rice? *3 lines | | |* leaving space on both sides for when it smears???
> 
> thanks in advance!! also would like to know if I am going to overclock I heard all i do is adjust voltage and input voltage?
> 
> whats hottest safe temp and volts? 85ish and 1.35ish?? on h240-x cooler


bad idea... will likely produce air gaps. just use a dab in the center.
think we'll be hearing from you regarding OC?









read the primer *HERE*


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so when i put together my setup i want to do it right.
> 
> ordered MX-4 and need to know i know its NON-CONDUCTIVE so who cares if it gets all over the place it can be cleaned afterward right??
> 
> what method should I use a line down the middle? a grain of rice? 3 lines | | | leaving space on both sides for when it smears???
> 
> thanks in advance!! also would like to know if I am going to overclock I heard all i do is adjust voltage and input voltage?
> 
> whats hottest safe temp and volts? 85ish and 1.35ish?? on h240-x cooler


Everyone has a different opinion. Just put a pea size dot in the middle for the thermal paste. 1.35V is the most I would use for 24/7, and I'd also try keeping the warmest core under 87°C. Auto input voltage will probably work fine, you can try to taise it to 1.9-1.98 to see if it gets you any additional headroom.


----------



## 770class

Im running 64gb of ram with a overclock of 4.4ghz


----------



## caramba1

What clock of your ram you set for 4.4ghz ?


----------



## dVeLoPe

if i dont have access to coffee filters whats the best other alternative for cleaning as5 off


----------



## YawMawn

I use paper towels... The white fluffy absorbent stuff.

I never take anyone who says coffee filters very seriously. Combing your hair before applying the paste is more likely to make a difference.


----------



## xarot

Hello, I have a strange issue with my RVE. Anyone else got this?

Tried 2 keyboards, once I boot into Windows 8.1, it takes a while for the keyboard to actually work. When it starts working there's a huge delay when typing anything or some characters are missed. Mouse works fine instantly...after like 30 seconds, everything works good. Thoughts? :O I know sometimes too low VCCSA can cause things like this but dunno.

I think I saw similar issue sometimes with my Rampage IV Black Edition...


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hello, I have a strange issue with my RVE. Anyone else got this?
> 
> Tried 2 keyboards, once I boot into Windows 8.1, it takes a while for the keyboard to actually work. When it starts working there's a huge delay when typing anything or some characters are missed. Mouse works fine instantly...after like 30 seconds, everything works good. Thoughts? :O I know sometimes too low VCCSA can cause things like this but dunno.
> 
> I think I saw similar issue sometimes with my Rampage IV Black Edition...


This is happening with both keyboards? Does it happen if you type commands in the bios? Are you giving windows enough time to load apps before you start typing?


----------



## p0pq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> Kingston is like the ACME of the computer world. While this does not mean they are bad, I would not use it in a personal high end system.
> 
> Personally i was previously using OCZ stick and moved to G.Skill. They were the first out with DDR4, IIRC. If they don't have 64-GB kits I would investigate a bit since you will need to set the timings manually. You may find someone who has already done that, however.


I'm using a 32gb kit Kingston Fury 2400mhz with 0 problems here. equally fast with corsair and gskill sticks.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hello, I have a strange issue with my RVE. Anyone else got this?
> 
> Tried 2 keyboards, once I boot into Windows 8.1, it takes a while for the keyboard to actually work. When it starts working there's a huge delay when typing anything or some characters are missed. Mouse works fine instantly...after like 30 seconds, everything works good. Thoughts? :O I know sometimes too low VCCSA can cause things like this but dunno.
> 
> I think I saw similar issue sometimes with my Rampage IV Black Edition...


Sounds like something in your start menu preventing other resources from working fully until it goes through it's cycle. AI suite II did this on the x79 boards, not sure if it is a problem on x99 with AI3,

Try going into your startup menu and turn off ai3 from coming on at startup and see if it fixes it. If not then just turn it back on and look elsewhere.

And hooray, I now have two RVE's with complementary 5960x, 64gb adata 2800, 4x Intel 730 480gb ssd's. Just waiting on caselabs sm8's and next series graphics cards. 390x and 980ti.


----------



## Lourad

Testing my RVE, 5960x and 32gb Corsair DP


----------



## caste1200

hey guys, any words about 1401? ive seen a lot of post about complaints about the update... ive been having some usb compatibility issues since the beginning thats why i want to try 1401


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> hey guys, any words about 1401? ive seen a lot of post about complaints about the update... ive been having some usb compatibility issues since the beginning thats why i want to try 1401


Hello

I've not seen any issues with v1401. If your USB issues are the result of USB devices being non-compliant with Intel's latest USB specs a UEFI update cannot fix the problems you are experiencing.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caste1200*
> 
> hey guys, any words about 1401? ive seen a lot of post about complaints about the update... ive been having some usb compatibility issues since the beginning thats why i want to try 1401


been using it since it was released, and been working completely fine here, no issues at all,


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've not seen any issues with v1401. If your USB issues are the result of USB devices being non-compliant with Intel's latest USB specs a UEFI update cannot fix the problems you are experiencing.


I get a bandwidth error message, when I have my h100i plugged + card reader + k95 RGB + turtle beach xp7... and a few other not so power hungry things like xbox360 receiver, rat 7 mouse, etc, etc... didnt happend with my motherboard...on the amd side







its very annoying... had to unplug the card reader and h100i from the usb to avoid that error when I start the headset, if not, the headset doesnt work at all


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> This is happening with both keyboards? Does it happen if you type commands in the bios? Are you giving windows enough time to load apps before you start typing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sounds like something in your start menu preventing other resources from working fully until it goes through it's cycle. AI suite II did this on the x79 boards, not sure if it is a problem on x99 with AI3,
> 
> Try going into your startup menu and turn off ai3 from coming on at startup and see if it fixes it. If not then just turn it back on and look elsewhere.


Yes on both keyboards. I don't think it's about the loading time of the actual OS as even on older PCs I've never had a similar "issue"...I have the ROG TurboV Core only installed but I am thinking maybe I'll have to reload OS at some point. BIOS works always fine.

Now that I am thinking a few times the other keyboard has dropped off all of a sudden, I believe this might be some compatibility issue too with my Steelseries Apex. With Logitech G110, I've never seen it suddendly to stop working in OS.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I have a Samsung M2, connected to the M2 port, and an SSD 2.5" connected to the SATA6G_1 red Port (Intel)

When I install Windows 7 on the M2, in the Windows Disk Manager, the M2 is disk 0 and SSD the disk 1, but the SSD is in first position
Nothing serious, but with all the software disks (HDTune, AS SSD for example) the SSD (disc 1) is seen in first position
One idea for the M2 is the first disk drive under Windows?

For now, I disable the SSD (bios) during installation and is good

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a Samsung M2, connected to the M2 port, and an SSD 2.5" connected to the SATA6G_1 red Port (Intel)
> 
> When I install Windows 7 on the M2, in the Windows Disk Manager, the M2 is disk 0 and SSD the disk 1, but the SSD is in first position
> Nothing serious, but with all the software disks (HDTune, AS SSD for example) the SSD (disc 1) is seen in first position
> One idea for the M2 is the first disk drive under Windows?
> 
> For now, I disable the SSD (bios) during installation and is good
> 
> Thanks


Windows sees my M.2 as disk 0 and the intel 750 as disk 2. A WD600VR as disk 1.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Windows sees my M.2 as disk 0 and the intel 750 as disk 2. A WD600VR as disk 1.


And in the disk manager, your M2 is the first position (as on my screen)?
For the M2 in the first position (screen), I had to disable the SSD in the bios during Windows installation.
If I do not disable the SSD, is in the first position (but still Disk 1 and M2 Disk 0)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And in the disk manager, your M2 is the first position (as on my screen)?
> For the M2 in the first position (screen), I had to disable the SSD in the bios during Windows installation.
> If I do not disable the SSD, is in the first position (but still Disk 1 and M2 Disk 0)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The issue here seems to be created by user error. During a normal operating system install all drives should be disconnected except the drive the operating system is being installed to.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why anything I oc to doesn't work? I'm at 1.35 at 42 multi rest on stock and aida64 shots errors right away. I accidently forgot my 4.4 setti bf s but they were below 1.3 and never gave errors so why would it give errors now?


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> Thanks for yuor answer.
> Most the time I working with tons of large RAW images in several editors at the same time. I think more Ram is better.
> I didn't know will I overclock Ram or not (I think It's no need in my way), but I want to overclock the CPU(5820k) ! At least at 4.4 - 4.5!
> Corsair. Never had, but if its ok - will order it.
> There are two kits of corsair ram at the almost same price each ~700€ :
> 1)Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 CMK64GX4M8A2133C13
> 2)Corsair Vengeance LPX Series 64GB DDR4-2400 Kit CL14 CMK64GX4M8A2400C14
> Both in asus rve QVL.
> What will be better of these two?
> ps: I cant buy g.skill 64gb kit because it is not selling by my seller (((


The only thing to remember is that some speeds are beyond the Intel spec for the chipset, so if you want the speed you paid for you *will* have to "OC" the memory in the BIOS.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The issue here seems to be created by user error. During a normal operating system install all drives should be disconnected except the drive the operating system is being installed to.


It's a resonalble precaution, but not really necessessary.

During the install the OS drive will be assigned letter C, which you can change later if you like. The others will have letters assigned in the order that it finds them. But since you can assign whatever letter you like to the drives the only place it will look out of order is here, which is not where most people spend their time.

Depends on how OCD you are. If you absolutely must have the disks in order, doing what they suggested by disconnecting all but the OS drive during install is a good idea. Then reconnect the each drive in sequence and boot each time after shutting off the computer. YMMV since I have not tried this kinda sequence before.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> It's a resonalble precaution, but not really necessessary.
> 
> During the install the OS drive will be assigned letter C, which you can change later if you like. The others will have letters assigned in the order that it finds them. But since you can assign whatever letter you like to the drives the only place it will look out of order is here, which is not where most people spend their time.
> 
> Depends on how OCD you are. If you absolutely must have the disks in order, doing what they suggested by disconnecting all but the OS drive during install is a good idea. Then reconnect the each drive in sequence and boot each time after shutting off the computer. YMMV since I have not tried this kinda sequence before.


Hello

Has nothing to do with OCD. When multiple drives are connected during the install Windows will place the boot files on the drive it considers the primary drive and then the operating system files on the drive specified by the user. The chosen drive for the boot files may or may not be the same drive the user wishes the operating system to reside on. If the requirement of needing multiple drives connected in order to boot the system after the install is finished is not a bother then this is a non-issue.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Has nothing to do with OCD. When multiple drives are connected during the install Windows will place the boot files on the drive it considers the primary drive and then the operating system files on the drive specified by the user. The chosen drive for the boot files may or may not be the same drive the user wishes the operating system to reside on. If the requirement of needing multiple drives connected in order to boot the system after the install is finished is not a bother then this is a non-issue.


I vaguely recall this from way back when. But I have never seen it being an issue.

Lately though I have been installing Win 7 with RAID drivers either for RAID 0 or RAID 1 which introduces it's own set of fun.


----------



## caramba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*
> 
> The only thing to remember is that some speeds are beyond the Intel spec for the chipset, so if you want the speed you paid for you *will* have to "OC" the memory in the BIOS.


I understand that buying 2800 memory(for example) gives me much possibility for overclock it(ram).
But that did not prevent me to overclock CPU without touching the memory and in addition it will save more money.
Is if we are talking about memory. Memory speed(or overclock) will not give me a performance like CPU overclocking.
So why I can not buy cheaper memory (64gb kit) and overclock only CPU to 4.4-4.5 not touching ram ?
Please answer maybe I do not understand or lost something !


----------



## thrgk

How can i revert to an older bios? When I tried it says not a correct bios file, On 1401 currently


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can i revert to an older bios? When I tried it says not a correct bios file, On 1401 currently


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback. Its use is explained in the included user manual.


----------



## thrgk

Also, is the CPU Power thermal control, its default at 115, is that 115 C? and if so is that the temp that the computer will shut off as a fail safe?

For some reason I was running real bench, temps are 75C, and it ran for 20mins and my computer just shut off, like Bam and restarted, so I Am not sure if it met like a TJ max that is set in bios or windows or? IT definately did not go above 90C, maybe some cores max at 85


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> I understand that buying 2800 memory(for example) gives me much possibility for overclock it(ram).
> But that did not prevent me to overclock CPU without touching the memory and in addition it will save more money.
> Is if we are talking about memory. Memory speed(or overclock) will not give me a performance like CPU overclocking.
> So why I can not buy cheaper memory (64gb kit) and overclock only CPU to 4.4-4.5 not touching ram ?
> Please answer maybe I do not understand or lost something !


I'm just saying I am not sure you can overclock one without touching the other. I do mild overclocking on auto, so I will leave this question to others in the forum.

The Intel specs for a platform usually gives you a max it will support. Beyond that you are "overclocking" the board regardless.

On my Maximus Formula 1 I had to go into the overclocking menu to set the speed of the memory to make it work properly because the Intel specs did not support the speed of memory I bought. It was listed right in the manual that you had to do this for memory of certain speeds (denoted with an asterisl, IIRC).

On this board I bought G.SKILL F4-2800C16Q-32GRK. The speed listed by G.skill is 2800. When I ran it at stock speeds during set up the speed of the memory was lower (probably tied to the base processor speed). In order for me to get the 2800 speed I paid for I had to set it to 2800 in the XMP profile. The BIOS then overclocked the CPU to match.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231824


----------



## caramba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohpus*


if I understand correctly - I can buy 2133 memory (64gb kit) - it will run on stock x99 speed at once, then I will overclock the CPU by multiplier x44 and adding some voltage(1.35), bus speed will stay on "100". I write briefly, just what we talking about.
I understand that memory 2666 and higher works on 1.25 strap and higher, so it force to low down CPU multiplier.


----------



## caramba1

I really don't understand what the difference will be between:
-Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 (CMK64GX4M8A2133C13) 700€
-Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 64GB Kit (HX421C14FBK8/64) 600€
if I will overclock only cpu and ram will stay 2133 ??
is corsair much better and really good value for money ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> I really don't understand what the difference will be between:
> -Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4-2133 Kit CL13 (CMK64GX4M8A2133C13) 700€
> -Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4-2133 64GB Kit (HX421C14FBK8/64) 600€
> if I will overclock only cpu and ram will stay 2133 ??
> is corsair much better and really good value for money ?


Corsair is rarely better value for the money.

Usually people pay more for the Corsair look & branding.


----------



## caramba1

You think Kingstone will be good ?
I almost buy that 2133 Corsair kit(64Gb), but it need to wait 3-4 weeks.
And Kingston 64gb kit (8x8gb) in stock now ).
Maybe if so better really buy kingston and remaining 100€ (difference of prices) invest in psu or another ssd for example ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> You think Kingstone will be good ?
> I almost buy that 2133 Corsair kit(64Gb), but it need to wait 3-4 weeks.
> And Kingston 64gb kit (8x8gb) in stock now ).
> Maybe if so better really buy kingston and remaining 100€ (difference of prices) invest in psu or another ssd for example ?


Yes. Kingston has been good for DDR4.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Hi guys

First time on this thread well its taken 6 months but finally got the rampage V









I have been using the Rampage IV Black so no supprizes in Bios or board layout etc

One thing I am impressed with is the ram I just set it to the XMP and it just works perfectly it set bclk to 103.2 kind of a strage setting but hey it works 3300MHz









Looks like I have lots of reading to catch up and learn more about this board chat soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The issue here seems to be created by user error. During a normal operating system install all drives should be disconnected except the drive the operating system is being installed to.


The disk order in my rig is the result of first loading the OS on the M.2 (only drive connected at the time), then dropping an image to the wd600vr.. then... restoring it to the intel 750 (400GB) drive after pulling the M.2... lol - w8.1 remembered.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why anything I oc to doesn't work? I'm at 1.35 at 42 multi rest on stock and aida64 shots errors right away. I accidently forgot my 4.4 setti bf s but they were below 1.3 and never gave errors so why would it give errors now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Also, is the C*PU Power thermal control, its default at 115, is that 115 C*? and if so is that the temp that the computer will shut off as a fail safe?
> 
> For some reason I was running real bench, temps are 75C, and it ran for 20mins and my computer just shut off, like Bam and restarted, so I Am not sure if it met like a TJ max that is set in bios or windows or? IT definately did not go above 90C, maybe some cores max at 85


leave that setting as is. the CPU "TJmax" is under the Advanced> CPU power settings in bios. iIf you rig blacked-out with no BSOD, the ram or cache probably caused it... you can see if the the shutdown was proc_hot - check event viewer, windows> app and services> thermal events.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes. Kingston has been good for DDR4.


surprisingly, the cheap ADATA ram I'm currently using have been very solid (3333 c16 @ 1.38V) My Corsair 3000c15 kit needed 1.4V. The ADATA kit cost $150 less.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> surprisingly, the cheap ADATA ram I'm currently using have been very solid (3333 c16 @ 1.38V) My Corsair 3000c15 kit needed 1.4V. The ADATA kit cost $150 less.


Was the Corsair one at least Hynix based.? Adata is probably Samsung.

Samsung IC on DDR4 is good for 24/7 use & quite a lot cheaper than their Hynix counterparts. That's what most of the cheaper kits are using. But when Corsair/Gskill use Samsung on their High end expensive kits, you feel a bit betrayed.

Another great deal,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=geil+3400&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Was the Corsair one at least *Hynix based*.? Adata is probably Samsung.
> 
> Samsung IC on DDR4 is good for 24/7 use & quite a lot cheaper than their Hynix counterparts. That's what most of the cheaper kits are using. But when Corsair/Gskill use Samsung on their High end expensive kits, you feel a bit betrayed.
> 
> Another great deal,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=geil+3400&N=-1&isNodeId=1


yes, hynix what version was that 5.29 or something?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think the ADATA are Micron? At least that's what the boot test ended up at if I recall correctly. either way, they have very solid.. but ugly!!


Yellow!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, hynix what version was that 5.29 or something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the ADATA are Micron? At least that's what the boot test ended up at if I recall correctly. either way, they have very solid.. but ugly!!
> 
> 
> Yellow!


Micron has been a wildcard. If they can get a bin out that scales, it can surpass Hynix.

Yellow is an eyesore.


----------



## thrgk

Here is a weird one, even at all stock, aida64 gives hardware failure detected right away, all 4 boxes checked. I downloaded different versions to, still a no go. Maybe just use realbench then?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Here is a weird one, even at all stock, aida64 gives hardware failure detected right away, all 4 boxes checked. I downloaded different versions to, still a no go. Maybe just use realbench then?


If you can't do Aida64 at stock, something needs to be RMA'd


----------



## thrgk

But it could before, I had 4.4 stable for 8 hours of real and aida. Thats why I feel its either the new 1401 bios or something else that I am forgetting to change since I didnt save my OC settings.


----------



## xarot

Is it possible to have a 295X2 and two Titan Xs on this board simultaneously, if I use DIP switches to enable/disable specific cards? Or as another option disable/uninstall the driver in Windows?

What happens with the PCIe bandwidth if I have three cards and disable one slot, would that bring up more bandwidth if one slot is not in use?

I have the Ares III and decided to put my PC under water again, but I am not looking forward to putting the Titan Xs under water anytime soon. So I'd like to test the Ares III some more every now and then, and it'd be good if I could still use the Titan Xs as a daily driver combo without any plumbing.


----------



## thrgk

Ok, so putting my stock 5960x to stock, TOTAL stock still fails aida64. Aida64 detects hardware failure right away, within 3 seconds when all 4 boxes are checked. IF JUST the CPU box is checked, it doesnt fail. I am total stock, no OC at all. I did try having just the system memory box checked and that said hardware failure detected right away to.

I did do a memtest86 from my USD and ran it 8 hours and no issues found. Now I have changed nothing, all I did was upgrade to 1401 and forget bios settings for 4.4ghz and now am trying to get those back.I was at 1.29v for 4.4 for months and was totally fine. I did use USB flashback to get back to 1101.

IT seems more like a bios/software then the CPU hardware but I am not sure.

IT does run about 30mins of realbench and then just turns off like "BAM" and restarts, but this is at least 30mins in.

so any idea? I will post this in the Haswwell-E thread as well.

Thanks guys


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The issue here seems to be created by user error. During a normal operating system install all drives should be disconnected except the drive the operating system is being installed to.


Hello

I always left all disks, drives, plugged when I installed Windows on an SSD 2.5 "and never had a problem
There it is because it is installed on M2?

Thanks


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caramba1*
> 
> if I understand correctly - I can buy 2133 memory (64gb kit) - it will run on stock x99 speed at once, then I will overclock the CPU by multiplier x44 and adding some voltage(1.35), bus speed will stay on "100". I write briefly, just what we talking about.
> I understand that memory 2666 and higher works on 1.25 strap and higher, so it force to low down CPU multiplier.


This is what I infer from the specs:

8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 3300(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory

and what has been my experience in the past.

As for the other numbers you mentioned that is beyond me at the moment.


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> surprisingly, the cheap ADATA ram I'm currently using have been very solid (3333 c16 @ 1.38V) My Corsair 3000c15 kit needed 1.4V. The ADATA kit cost $150 less.


Yeah, ADATA is my new goto after OCZ dropped the SandForce controller in favor of their own homebrew in their SSDs. Almost went with their kit instead of G.Skill, but since I am air cooling the low-profile fins on their ripjaws seemed ideal.


----------



## caramba1

Kingston support confirm that 64gb fury kit compatible with rampage v extreme.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> surprisingly, the cheap ADATA ram I'm currently using have been very solid (3333 c16 @ 1.38V) My Corsair 3000c15 kit needed 1.4V. The ADATA kit cost $150 less.


Which Adata lot are you referring to?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Which Adata lot are you referring to?


AX4U3300W4G16-QGZ

they were $312 when I bought them on a whim - 30 day trial thing. Wound up selling my $500 Corsair 3000c15 DP.


----------



## thrgk

is 3000 100 strap? or is only 2133mhz 100 strap


----------



## Dagamus NM

Gotcha. I am hoping for good results with my Adata 2800MHz. I couldn't find a 64gb kit so I am hoping for the best with putting two 32gb kits. Two boards full slots equals $$$. I hope the Haswell IMC is not as finicky as sandy or ivy. Otherwise I will have to offload half.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is 3000 100 strap? or is only 2133mhz 100 strap


Typically:
100 strap- 2133, 2400, 3200
125 strap- 2666, 2750, (2800), 3000, 3333, (3400)


----------



## thrgk

oh so 3200 is 100? Adata has $350 for 3200mhz, not to bad.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is 3000 100 strap? or is only 2133mhz 100 strap
> 
> 
> 
> Typically:
> 100 strap- 2133, 2400, 3200
> 125 strap- 2666, 2750, (2800), 3000, 3333, (3400)
Click to expand...

Is there a known reason for why it works this way.?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Is there a known reason for why it works this way.?


the microcode for the different memory dividers from intel. It doesn't always work only that way, 2666 and 3000 will work on 100 - just takes a lot of tweaking.

2666 on 100: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7120_20#post_23875634


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Is there a known reason for why it works this way.?


Hello

This has been discussed at length. Some of the memory dividers are not fully functional.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the microcode for the different memory dividers from intel. It doesn't always work only that way, 2666 and 3000 will work on 100 - just takes a lot of tweaking.
> 
> 2666 on 100: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7120_20#post_23875634


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This has been discussed at length. Some of the memory dividers are not fully functional.


Thank you.
+rep to both of you guys.

I saw some discussions about it in the past, but I didn't have Haswell-e at that time so didn't pay much attention.

Will read the link posted.


----------



## Mydog

Now I've finally got a problem I've got no solution on

Last night I powered on my rig and booted into Win 8.1 to find I was missing one of my two TitanX GPU's and I immediately checked that all the PCIe switches where in ON position. Went into bios to find that the second TitanX wasn't detected there either, all cables and connections looked fine to me so I thought DAMN I've killed a TX









Powered down and up again into bios to change boot device to my Win 7 disk, once in WIN 7 I find that both cards are fine and SLI up and running








Another reboot to bios to find both GPU's detected, so far it seemed like a little glitch so I change boot device back to my Win 8 disk and reboot again.
And now I'm missing the second TX again both in Win 8 and bios








Changing back to the Win 7 disk and I got both TX's again WTH


----------



## Ohpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Gotcha. I am hoping for good results with my Adata 2800MHz. I couldn't find a 64gb kit so I am hoping for the best with putting two 32gb kits. Two boards full slots equals $$$. I hope the Haswell IMC is not as finicky as sandy or ivy. Otherwise I will have to offload half.


Good luck. With the Gene III, which was supposed to be a great overclocker, I had to offload half to get it stable. Still have the sticks on the shelf. Waste of $$$.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Now I've finally got a problem I've got no solution on
> 
> Last night I powered on my rig and booted into Win 8.1 to find I was missing one of my two TitanX GPU's and I immediately checked that all the PCIe switches where in ON position. Went into bios to find that the second TitanX wasn't detected there either, all cables and connections looked fine to me so I thought DAMN I've killed a TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered down and up again into bios to change boot device to my Win 7 disk, once in WIN 7 I find that both cards are fine and SLI up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reboot to bios to find both GPU's detected, so far it seemed like a little glitch so I change boot device back to my Win 8 disk and reboot again.
> And now I'm missing the second TX again both in Win 8 and bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing back to the Win 7 disk and I got both TX's again WTH


whoa. that _IS_ weird. did you try to reload the chipset drivers for w8.1?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa. that _IS_ weird. did you try to reload the chipset drivers for w8.1?


No not yet, but the TX still should be detected in bios or??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No not yet, but the TX still should be detected in bios or??


IDK I think so - lol, did you "abuse" the W8.1 install? I mean, I crashed it so hard a few months ago, it forgot it's name. Had to reinstall it and reauthorize.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IDK I think so - lol, did you "abuse" the W8.1 install? I mean, I crashed it so hard a few months ago, it forgot it's name. Had to reinstall it and reauthorize.


No, win 8.1 is working fine just missing a GPU /-:


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No, win 8.1 is working fine just missing a GPU /-:


Are the green lights on for the gpus on the motherboard? I had that trouble one with my three GTX 970s, one of them wasn't showing, had to reset my video cards in the slots..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Are the green lights on for the gpus on the motherboard? I had that trouble one with my three GTX 970s, one of them wasn't showing, had to reset my video cards in the slots..


Got green lights while win 7 SSD is set as boot disk but none while win 8.1 SSD is set as boot ???


----------



## KedarWolf

Try powering off, unplugging the power cable to your power supply, resetting the GPUs by taking them out of the pci-e slots then putting them back in. Plug in power supply again, restart your PC, see if the green GPU lights come on on the motherboard and check if you see them in the bios as well.

You might want to try blowing compressed air in the pci-e slots as well, if they get dust in them can cause issues.

And you do have the power connectors attached to the video cards, right?


----------



## Dagamus NM

While those are often solutions, they don't really apply here as for some reason this problem starts when he boots into windows 8.1 but if he goes to win7 he is fine.

Maybe just avoid win8.1 until you can replace with win10. Not really a solution, but probably what I would do.


----------



## Mydog

Problem seem to be solved, why this helped I've got no clue but I went into bios and changed the order of the boot devices before I chose the WIN 8.1 drive and now both TX's shows up in both Win 7 and 8.1.

Must be some sort of ghost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Gotcha. I am hoping for good results with my Adata 2800MHz. I couldn't find a 64gb kit so I am hoping for the best with putting *two 32gb kits.* Two boards full slots equals $$$. I hope the Haswell IMC is not as finicky as sandy or ivy. Otherwise I will have to offload half.


could get tricky getting 64GB to play well like that. Let us know how it works out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Problem seem to be solved, why this helped I've got no clue but I went into bios and changed the order of the boot devices before I chose the WIN 8.1 drive and now both TX's shows up in both Win 7 and 8.1.
> 
> Must be some sort of ghost.


ghost? that's a gremlin.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could get tricky getting 64GB to play well like that.


Yeah, I know that it was a no no with x79. I have only opened one of the four kits. So if I put two in and cannot get them to work in the same board by cutting frequency, adding latency, voltage or other things then I will still have two unopened kits that I can do more with than if they were opened.

So I am keeping my fingers crossed. I might just put some stuff together just to see the board run. I really want to wait until my cases come in from case labs. Then I will probably want to wait for the gpu's that should be released between June and September.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Yeah, I know that it was a no no with x79. I have only opened one of the four kits. So if I put two in and cannot get them to work in the same board by cutting frequency, adding latency, voltage or other things then I will still have two unopened kits that I can do more with than if they were opened.
> 
> So I am keeping my fingers crossed. I might just put some stuff together just to see the board run. I really want to wait until my cases come in from case labs. Then I will probably want to wait for the gpu's that should be released between June and September.


I think you'll be able to get them to run together, just not at the rated frequency and/or timings. Been toying with the idea of getting an 8x4GB 3000 kit.


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys, so I am trying to OC my ram and having some issues. I am using 100 strap, and tried for 3200 16-18-18-44-1 with 1.37v vsa auto and it booted and said windows missing kernel, etc, but on stock it boots fine. Any idea why it would do that?

Also is it safe that when I change RAM oc, save settings the computer shuts off real quick then reboots? that is intended right? Will that sudden shut off hurt anything?


----------



## Dagamus NM

No, your data will be fine. The board itself will be fine too.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> No, your data will be fine. The board itself will be fine too.


Only if your PC boots into Windows or starts to boot into Windows and then crashes from OC trouble while stress testing etc. you might have a problem. But you can go into 'Device Manager' in Control Panel while testing OC settings, click on 'Disk Drives', right click on your hard drives and choose 'Properties' and then 'Policies' and uncheck 'Write caching' and 'Windows write cache buffer' then if Windows crashes you won't have data loss or corrupt your Windows installation.

Sometimes though after doing this Windows 8 will still go into Start-up Repair on a Windows crash and if it does just choose to Reboot in the Start-up Repair options and it will boot okay.

After you have finalized you OC settings and are stable stress testing your PC with OCCT or another stress testing program (don't use Prime95 however as it can damage to Haswell-E CPUs) go back into device manager and enable the settings in your disk drives again as it'll increase the performance of your drives.


----------



## thrgk

Hey, here is a weird question for ya.

I am looking at buying a Desktop External 4TB WD drive, but it has no on or off switch. Is there anyway to cut its power other then physically unplugging it?

If i right click it in mycomputer and click Eject, does that cut its power? As I will only use it a few times a month and dont want to waste its life span


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey, here is a weird question for ya.
> 
> I am looking at buying a Desktop External 4TB WD drive, but it has no on or off switch. Is there anyway to cut its power other then physically unplugging it?
> 
> If i right click it in mycomputer and click Eject, does that cut its power? As I will only use it a few times a month and dont want to waste its life span


No, ejecting it doesn't cut the power. You'll have to eject it then unplug it if it doesn't have an on/off button. If it does have an on/off button it's usually like a power supply switch or a round button you press and it shuts off.

Some WD drives just run from the power of the USB cable and you need to eject it, then unplug the USB to power it down.

If it has a power cord though just eject it then unplug the power cord attached to the drive will work.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

hey guys, I have some "question marks" in my Device manager within "Other devices":
Base System Device
Network Controller
PCI Device
Performance counters
SM Bus controller
System Interrupt Controller

Here is 2 pictures. What should I install to fix this?


----------



## kossiewossie

so iv been pretty busy last few days, and here's the end result




First time using Acrylic Tubing, really happy with the end result, and wanted to say Caselabs are amazing!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> hey guys, I have some "question marks" in my Device manager within "Other devices":
> Base System Device
> Network Controller
> PCI Device
> Performance counters
> SM Bus controller
> System Interrupt Controller
> 
> Here is 2 pictures. What should I install to fix this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Install the drivers on the disk that came with the motherboard or download them from ASUS.com.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why I am getting this error in event viewer ? It seems to happen just before the computer abruptly shuts down and restarts.
TCG Command has returned an error.
Desc: AuthenticateSession


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why I am getting this error in event viewer ? It seems to happen just before the computer abruptly shuts down and restarts.
> TCG Command has returned an error.
> Desc: AuthenticateSession


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-hardware/windows-81-update-a-tcg-command-has-returned-an/bcfb8e54-7e9b-403b-aa64-17d2e205ed0f


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows8_1-hardware/windows-81-update-a-tcg-command-has-returned-an/bcfb8e54-7e9b-403b-aa64-17d2e205ed0f


Yea i saw that,
Quote:


> a. If you have performed a clean install of Windows 8.1, device encryption is turned on by default. If you have upgraded a previous Windows installation to Windows 8.1, you can turn device encryption on by using PC info.
> b. To open PC info, swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap "Settings", and then tap "Change PC settings". (If you're using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, click "Settings", and then click "Change PC settings".)
> c. Tap or click "PC & devices", and then tap or click "PC info". The "Device Encryption" section appears at the bottom of the PC info page.
> d. In the "Device Encryption" section, select "Turn On".
> 
> To opt out of automatic device encryption:
> If you do not want the devices you are deploying to be automatically protected with device encryption, you can configure the unattend file to enforce the following registry setting:
> • Path: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\BitLocker
> 
> • Value: PreventDeviceEncryption equal to True (1)
> 
> • Type: REG_DWORD


I have no option under PC info for device encryption, also when I go into the registry that PreventDeviceEcryption is not there, and bit locker is turned off on all drives,


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Install the drivers on the disk that came with the motherboard or download them from ASUS.com.


EDIT: downloaded...everything works fine now..thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea i saw that,
> I have no option under PC info for device encryption, also when I go into the registry that PreventDeviceEcryption is not there, and bit locker is turned off on all drives,


'I managed to fix it. "A TCG Command has returned an error." was related to Secure Boot. It was switched on in BIOS but was showing as Off in msinfo32. After changing it in BIOS to "manual" mode and installing keys issue was resolved.'


----------



## thrgk

Yea but in the bis there is no manual mode option right ? Or maybe I'm missing it ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea i saw that,
> I have no option under PC info for device encryption, also when I go into the registry that PreventDeviceEcryption is not there, and bit locker is turned off on all drives,


Also try updating the chipset drivers and Intel RAID (if you are using RAID) or sata drivers from the downloads section of ASUS support website.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea but in the bis there is no manual mode option right ? Or maybe I'm missing it ?


Maybe not, that post was from a different motherboard but try turning Secure Boot off if you can. I'm at work and can't check the BIOS settings of my R5E. :/


----------



## thrgk

hmm ok, ill check, never saw settings like those but ill see, let me know what you find as well


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> hmm ok, ill check, never saw settings like those but ill see, let me know what you find as well


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?54436-Disable-Secure-Boot


----------



## thrgk

Ok cool thank you. I also found a post by praz in the rog forum and he said just changed he secure boot to other OS in secure boot menu and this will disable it? Can you still confirm this for this motherboard pray? Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok cool thank you. I also found a post by praz in the rog forum and he said just changed he secure boot to other OS in secure boot menu and this will disable it? Can you still confirm this for this motherboard pray? Thanks


Worth a try if you have another OS installed though I'm not sure if you'll have trouble accessing the OS you enabled secure boot on.


----------



## thrgk

Nah just windows. How would I check if it did work ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Nah just windows. How would I check if it did work ?


Boot into the OS you were having troubles with, run a game or OCCT or something, no crashes, problem solved.


----------



## thrgk

Haha true. I'll be back home in a few and see. Thank you sir


----------



## Nytestryke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Problem seem to be solved, why this helped I've got no clue but I went into bios and changed the order of the boot devices before I chose the WIN 8.1 drive and now both TX's shows up in both Win 7 and 8.1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Must be some sort of ghost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> so iv been pretty busy last few days, and here's the end result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Acrylic Tubing, really happy with the end result, and wanted to say Caselabs are amazing!


Very nice build, that CL case is huge. Can't wait to see some OC results.


----------



## shampoo911

hey, i want to know if there any new drivers for the x99 chipset that DOES NOT appear on the asus website...? or for raid configs...


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey, i want to know if there any new drivers for the x99 chipset that DOES NOT appear on the asus website...? or for raid configs...


I always get my drivers from,

http://www.station-drivers.com/

has all the latest drivers uploaded


----------



## bracco

Well an update on my issue with the RVE and EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. After RMAing the T2 first and getting the same problem (no post) I RMAd the RVE. The new RVE is working normal with this T2, so guess that solved it. Just weird how it was working with 3 other power supplies I threw at it. I also purchased an AX1500i just to test/make sure before I RMAd the board. Guess I have an overkill PSU for my test bench.

Still waiting on my case from CL so cant finish the build for another couple weeks on too. Frustrating looking at all these awesome components, stuck using last years PC. At least I got the bugs worked out beforehand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Well an update on my issue with the RVE and EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. After RMAing the T2 first and getting the same problem (no post) I RMAd the RVE. The new RVE is working normal with this T2, so guess that solved it. Just weird how it was working with 3 other power supplies I threw at it. *I also purchased an AX1500i* just to test/make sure before I RMAd the board. Guess I have an overkill PSU for my test bench.
> 
> Still waiting on my case from CL so cant finish the build for another couple weeks on too. Frustrating looking at all these awesome components, stuck using last years PC. At least I got the bugs worked out beforehand.


the AXi1500 has been working flawlessly here. Probably the best PSU I've owned... well, along with the AX1200 and PC Power & Cooling 1200W at the time.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Well an update on my issue with the RVE and EVGA Supernova 1600 T2. After RMAing the T2 first and getting the same problem (no post) I RMAd the RVE. The new RVE is working normal with this T2, so guess that solved it. Just weird how it was working with 3 other power supplies I threw at it. *I also purchased an AX1500i* just to test/make sure before I RMAd the board. Guess I have an overkill PSU for my test bench.
> 
> Still waiting on my case from CL so cant finish the build for another couple weeks on too. Frustrating looking at all these awesome components, stuck using last years PC. At least I got the bugs worked out beforehand.
> 
> 
> 
> the AXi1500 has been working flawlessly here. Probably the best PSU I've owned... well, along with the AX1200 and PC Power & Cooling 1200W at the time.
Click to expand...

can agree with that, the AXI1500 works wonders! solid PSU


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Does anyone know that maximum wattage that the PWM fan input's support? I would prefer not to have to get a fan controller, but I am looking at alot of system fans once you factor in all the push/pull and SP fans I'm going to be using.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftergtr2501*
> 
> Does anyone know that maximum wattage that the PWM fan input's support? I would prefer not to have to get a fan controller, but I am looking at alot of system fans once you factor in all the push/pull and SP fans I'm going to be using.


Don't remember off the top of my head. I think it's 3 watts. I'm pretty sure the manual lists the spec.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Driftergtr2501*
> 
> Does anyone know that maximum wattage that the PWM fan input's support? I would prefer not to have to get a fan controller, but I am looking at alot of system fans once you factor in all the push/pull and SP fans I'm going to be using.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember off the top of my head. I think it's 3 watts. I'm pretty sure the manual lists the spec.
Click to expand...

Uhh, im little worried, lol,

I have a NZXT Grid Fan controller connected to a fan header on the motherboard and the Fan controller has 10x NF-F12 fans connected to it, drawing about 12W, could it possibly destroy the fan header on the motherboard at some point?

all the fans are working fine from just one fan header, but I am wondering long term damage


----------



## Driftergtr2501

I glanced through the manual last night and could only find a reference to the cpu header.


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Uhh, im little worried, lol,
> 
> I have a NZXT Grid Fan controller connected to a fan header on the motherboard and the Fan controller has 10x NF-F12 fans connected to it, drawing about 12W, could it possibly destroy the fan header on the motherboard at some point?
> 
> all the fans are working fine from just one fan header, but I am wondering long term damage


I'm not an expert on this so, take it for what it's worth. But I believe that PWM fans draw a lower voltage because they have a lower start up draw than Dc fans. So, I think you are fine. But, maybe someone will help us both out and we can get the correct answer.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftergtr2501*
> 
> Does anyone know that maximum wattage that the PWM fan input's support? I would prefer not to have to get a fan controller, but I am looking at alot of system fans once you factor in all the push/pull and SP fans I'm going to be using.


Hello

One amp per header. If getting close to this limit one should base the load on inrush current and not the fan's stated running current.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Uhh, im little worried, lol,
> 
> I have a NZXT Grid Fan controller connected to a fan header on the motherboard and the Fan controller has 10x NF-F12 fans connected to it, drawing about 12W, could it possibly destroy the fan header on the motherboard at some point?
> 
> all the fans are working fine from just one fan header, but I am wondering long term damage


Actually, I just looked at the manual and the cpu fan header is ok up to 12w.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftergtr2501*
> 
> I glanced through the manual last night and could only find a reference to the cpu header.


You're right. I can't find anything in the manual other than the cpu header. I wonder where I may have seen the info for the other headers.


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Actually, I just looked at the manual and the cpu fan header is ok up to 12w.
> You're right. I can't find anything in the manual other than the cpu header. I wonder where I may have seen the info for the other headers.


Logically I would assume that Asus would limit the CPU header because most people are only going to run a stock or tower cooler on the CPU fan out. But as far as Chassis fans go; there are alot of people with alot of fans in their systems. So were I them, I would over build those moreso than the CPU. But that's just me.


----------



## thrgk

anyone see these ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144762

3400MHZ DDR4 16gb for $320 + u get 10% off using promo until midnight and SSD


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone see these ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144762
> 
> 3400MHZ DDR4 16gb for $320 + u get 10% off using promo until midnight and SSD


Samsung IC, if that matters to you.


----------



## rt123

DP.


----------



## thrgk

Samsung better then the other?


----------



## Menthol

Those modules didn't work to well for me, I am returning them, they ran at 3400 mhz but terrible performance



Someone had to try them, unfortunately it was me, a total wast of time, at least my opinion, I didn't try them at 2666 mhz but I did try a couple presets from the bios, you would be better off with any Hynix modules


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Samsung better then the other?


Hynix is better for Benchmarking/Overclocking. But it is more expensive & hard to find.

Since Samsung is cheaper, manufacturers are switching over most of their Bins to Samsung.

They'll require some tweaking to get upto speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Those modules didn't work to well for me, I am returning them, they ran at 3400 mhz but terrible performance
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to try them, unfortunately it was me, a total wast of time, at least my opinion, I didn't try them at 2666 mhz but I did try a couple presets from the bios, you would be better off with any Hynix modules


See if this suits you,
http://imageshack.com/i/ex5RDr2ep

Not my own results, but here is the thread

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289872-asus-rampage-v-adventures/page3


----------



## thrgk

so these are not good chips? Stay away?


----------



## rt123

Out of the box, no.

If you are willing to put some time & voltage into it, then they can be a good bargain IMO.


----------



## Silent Scone

That throughput is shocking for CAS16


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That throughput is shocking for CAS16


Which one.
And in a good way or bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Bad, and Menthols. Albeit the results in that thread aren't much better. I wonder if we might see an update to the microcode for these frequencies


----------



## rt123

Thanks for clearing that up.

Don't know how long will it take for DDR4 to get faster than DDR3.

Maybe a new memory controller in Skylake will help.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> Don't know how long will it take for DDR4 to get faster than DDR3.
> 
> Maybe a new memory controller in Skylake will help.


You'll see some good results with mainstream Skylake and latency anyway due to lack of two extra channels, but I think yep, 3333/3400 is the limit for us guys till we see a stronger IMC

But going back to that very reasonably priced Geil kit when you compare the above to the GSkill Hynix F4-3200C16Q kit at 1T just off XMP (4.0 Uncore)


----------



## rt123

Now I see why Hynix is better.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd be interested to try that Geil kit regardless if I was in the mood for wasting more money, this Deluxe seemingly really struggles with 3333, in fact the RVE is just better at frequencies above 3300 in general (very reliable source on that!)


----------



## rt123

Its almost same price in the EU, minus the free SSD.

I tried to get my Hynix RAM above 3300Mhz on my SOC Champion, wasn't easy.

And stability was flacky, to put it simply. Although I didnt get to spend much time working on it.


----------



## Silent Scone

So it is:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-187-GL&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

That's almost worth the punt just for playtime.

[EDIT] Also SUPER LUCE? Not what I'd call my memory range personally


----------



## rt123

Buy it.









But as you said, you'll need to switch to RVE, unless you don't intend to run it high frequencies & tighten it down instead.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure you need a RVE, it's just easier as I understand it. Think I'll pass for now, Menthol's done the taste tester


----------



## rt123

Lol..
Okay.


----------



## Menthol

I have a kit of GSkill 3200 cas15 that doesn't play as well as my original 3000mhz kit, I think the first kits that came out may have more headroom than some of the newer kits


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Actually, I just looked at the manual and the cpu fan header is ok up to *12w.*
> You're right. I can't find anything in the manual other than the cpu header. I wonder where I may have seen the info for the other headers.


that's 1 amp as Praz said.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone see these ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144762
> 
> 3400MHZ DDR4 16gb for $320 + u get 10% off using promo until midnight and SSD


had them in the basket, then...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Those modules didn't work to well for me, I am returning them, they ran at 3400 mhz but terrible performance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to try them, unfortunately it was me, a total wast of time, at least my opinion, I didn't try them at 2666 mhz but I did try a couple presets from the bios, you would be better off with any Hynix modules


Thx Menthol... they were very tempting at that price, and flashy color thingy. Did they do 3333c16T1 easy? Looks like they kept dropping 2 sticks?
+1
... nice desktop !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kit of GSkill 3200 cas15 that doesn't play as well as my original 3000mhz kit, *I think the first kits that came out* may have more headroom than some of the newer kits


My experience too. I recently grabbed a cheapo ADATA 3300c16 kit on a whim before they went extinct. So far pretty good.


----------



## shampoo911

i see those numbers and cry... im still too new to overclock the uncore... i dont know the adecuate voltage values and whatsoever... im still on xmp...


----------



## thrgk

Would anyone share the MemTestPro zip file with me? I have the confirmation email of buying it from months ago, but I lost my saved download and I emailed them but they wont reply. The download link in the email is dead


----------



## KedarWolf

http://www.passmark.com/support/ordering_faq.htm To get the Memtest Pro download.


----------



## thrgk

This was for hci me test pro the $5 version not 3d mark


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kit of GSkill 3200 cas15 that doesn't play as well as my original 3000mhz kit, I think the first kits that came out may have more headroom than some of the newer kits


Using a Gskill 3200 cas16 kit. and used the timing from your post and running perfectly few hours of stress testing shows no issues running it at 1.38v too.


----------



## Silent Scone

HCI is the only stress test for the octacore when it comes to pushing memory stability


----------



## Menthol

I borrowed these timings from a friend who spent a considerable amount of time on a kit of Gskill 3000mhz cl15 kit at 3200 mhz blck 100

1.4v

1st: 14-15-15-28-1T

2nd: 4-6-278-8320-12-4-16-3-8-6-14

3rd: 1-1-3-3-2-1-2-0-0-0-5-5-4-1-0-2

this works very well for me


----------



## lilchronic

Might have to try that.









Here's what im running with that same kit, G.skill cl15 3000 @ 3200mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

a little differnt approach to the same thing. Try lowing FAW and RRD.



anyway - should have a set of those geil 3400's here tomorrow....


----------



## Menthol

It is tough to resit the urge isn't it


----------



## thrgk

any idea why sometimes i get a cold boot, its on but doesnt show boot logo? The memory is on xmp settings and 800% HCI memtest no errors, and everything is 8 hours of aida64 and realbench stable. its like a cold boot


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any idea why sometimes i get a cold boot, its on but doesnt show boot logo? The memory is on xmp settings and 800% HCI memtest no errors, and everything is 8 hours of aida64 and realbench stable. its like a cold boot


Try disabling DRAM training. and see if the cold boot issue is fixed.


----------



## thrgk

That's the one under dram timings ? All the options are is ignore auto or enabled

There is also enhanced training


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It is tough to resit the urge isn't it


They're too low price to resist- but usually I get what I paid for... or less.


----------



## thrgk

so should I put Dram Timings on ignore, or were you talking about enhanced timings, those I can set as disable?

Dram Timings can be auto/enabled/ignore
Enhanced can be auto/enabled/disabled


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so should I put Dram Timings on ignore, or were you talking about enhanced timings, those I can set as disable?
> 
> Dram Timings can be auto/enabled/ignore
> Enhanced can be auto/enabled/disabled


oh sorry, DRAM training on ignore,


----------



## thrgk

Yea didnt help.

So I am using XMP settings, which are 3000mhz at 16-18-18-39-2 at 1.35v and everything under dram timing sub menu is auto. any idea why it would give cold boots? Anyone else have this issue


----------



## thrgk

Semi from research that windows might not be shutting down properly and that's the issue


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea didnt help.
> 
> So I am using XMP settings, which are 3000mhz at 16-18-18-39-2 at 1.35v and everything under dram timing sub menu is auto. any idea why it would give cold boots? Anyone else have this issue


You can try raising the DRAM voltage as high as 1.4v, might help. Hynix can do that voltage safely.


----------



## thrgk

im gonna grab the error code on the mobo next time it happens, currently all ram stuff is auto so if it works on auto must be ram issue, and maybe yea ill try 1.4. I bought it off JPMBOY, if you see this, let me know if it was hynix or whichever


----------



## bigedmond

I wish ASUS would give us the option to choose colors for components for a fee. Instead of Red everything, let me choose Blue, or green or white. Then charge us say 50 bucks more for the customization. I would be all over that.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You can try raising the DRAM voltage as high as 1.4v, might help. Hynix can do that voltage safely.


If it's G.Skill RAM with a 3000 XMP profile it'll be Hynix. Others i'm not sure. And try putting one stick of RAM in, setting the XMP, see it it boots. If one of the sticks won't it's that stick and the manufacturer should replace it.


----------



## thrgk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233696


Yeah, that's Hynix RAM, try 1.4 and one stick at a time with the XMP settings as well like I said in previous post.


----------



## thrgk

just curious if voltage was the issue, why would it pass 800% hci mem test, 16 instances each with 768mb? maybe I should just set startup voltage to be 1.4 and dram eventual 1.37?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> just curious if voltage was the issue, why would it pass 800% hci mem test, 16 instances each with 768mb? maybe I should just set startup voltage to be 1.4 and dram eventual 1.37?


Leave start-up voltage on Auto, I changed that to 1.35v had cold boots. I think it's very different then what the actual DRAM voltage is from another thread on another forum. Might fix your trouble.


----------



## thrgk

so only change dram voltage in the dram timings sub category, where it says eventual voltage?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so only change dram voltage in the dram timings sub category, where it says eventual voltage?


Actually what I changed was CPU Input Voltage and had cold boots, when I put that back on Auto fixed my trouble, I checked the other thread.

But try the RAM at 1.4 and all the other RAM voltages on Auto, see if that helps.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Actually what I changed was CPU Input Voltage and had cold boots, when I put that back on Auto fixed my trouble, I checked the other thread.
> 
> And the image below is how I got my Hynix RAM to stop cold booting, might help.
> 
> But try the RAM at 1.4 and all the other RAM voltages on Auto, see if that helps.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so only change dram voltage in the dram timings sub category, where it says eventual voltage?


DRAM voltage below CPU voltage on the main page. leave everything else about RAM on Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> im gonna grab the error code on the mobo next time it happens, currently all ram stuff is auto so if it works on auto must be ram issue, and maybe yea ill try 1.4. I bought it off JPMBOY, if you see this, let me know if it was hynix or whichever


those are Hynix Corsair 3000. Please describe exactly what is occurring.

some things to do first - if you are running XMP 3000 - don't. Manually enter timings exactly the same as on the package for 3000. set 2T at first (I think they are 15-17-17-42) all the rest on auto. Raise both VCCIO voltages to 1.06875V (standard is 1.05V). set dram voltage on the main tweaker page (not the "Eventual voltage" to 1.375V on both rails. Make sure your CPU cache has enough voltage (a very common problem) - or leave cache ratio and voltage on Auto. On the R5E for say 4500 on the CPU use at least 1.9V CPU input voltage, you should not need more that 1.95V input with LLC=6 for 4500 at ! 1.25-1.3V.


----------



## thrgk

ok so what is happening every once in a while, when I turn on my computer it just stays at a black screen, never gets to bios logo screen. But if I reset it is fine,

I did notice in the xmp where it says 3000mhz, they have it as 16-18-18-39, 1.35v. But 39 cant be right? it should be 44 so idk why it says 39.

So enter 16-18-18-44-2 and leave ram voltage(under main menu) at 1.36 up vccio(but of pch and cpu or just cpu vccio) ? and input I have at 1.92 currently. Ill up cache a bit and see.

Do you leave Dram timings on auto? how about enhanced timings?

but mean ram is stable, passes 8 hrs of aida64 with cpu and cache oc'ed and it passed hci 800% and no bsod in bf4 or anytime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok so what is happening every once in a while, when I turn on my computer it just stays at a black screen, never gets to bios logo screen. But if I reset it is fine,
> 
> I did notice in the xmp where it says 3000mhz, they have it as 16-18-18-39, 1.35v. But 39 cant be right? it should be 44 so idk why it says 39.
> 
> So enter *16-18-18-44*-2 and leave ram voltage(under main menu) at 1.36 up vccio(but of pch and cpu or just cpu vccio) ? and input I have at 1.92 currently. Ill up cache a bit and see.
> 
> Do you leave Dram timings on auto? how about enhanced timings?
> 
> but mean ram is stable, passes 8 hrs of aida64 with cpu and cache oc'ed and it passed hci 800% and no bsod in bf4 or anytime


here's 3000 bios for that ram kit on 125 stap

45fixed.zip 4654k .zip file

(oops - that was my corsar LPX 2800 kit - just enter the correct primary timings for the 3000c15 kit)








here's that exact kit at 3333

45c42m33.zip 4913k .zip file

right, if tRTP is 10. So tRAS should be = CL+tRCD+tRTP (+/- 1) or the row is not open for a sufficient length of time for complete all operations needed for a row charge. Just try to be close to that sum, otherwise the MB will substitute a value (which you cannot interrogate) to correct the timing error. There's no risk for the vendor to advertise tRAS low.. since your chipset auto corrects the timing error. 39 will work.. it's just not really running 39.

the best way to get help/advice (which you can use or not) is to post a zip file of each bios page.


----------



## thrgk

Wait so use the timings from the first zip file ? I was going to try 16 18 18 44 2 to go easy on it at first and then tighten it. That good or ?

Thanks


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ok!





Typing to you on the New cPu with the RVE and the 5930k..

What do you guys want me to do... Overclock this thing or something ?









The Cautious One


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wait so use the timings from the first zip file ? I was going to try 16 18 18 44 2 to go easy on it at first and then tighten it. That good or ?
> 
> Thanks


You can use cl16 or cl15 with thast kit. they are CL15 at 3000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typing to you on the New cPu with the RVE and the 5930k..
> 
> What do you guys want me to do... Overclock this thing or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


NICE!! (colorful too.







)


----------



## pphx459

looks great, just curious what reservoire is that?


----------



## kilthro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typing to you on the New cPu with the RVE and the 5930k..
> 
> What do you guys want me to do... Overclock this thing or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


Wow man. Turned out great and it appears to match the room.. Its been a long time making for you.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can use cl16 or cl15 with thast kit. they are CL15 at 3000.
> NICE!! (colorful too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you!!! I wanted a lot of colours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> looks great, just curious what reservoire is that?


BItspower 250ml Res 3 port Top (Clear)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilthro*
> 
> Wow man. Turned out great and it appears to match the room.. Its been a long time making for you.


I started it in Nov of 14. Thanks for the Compliment. I have yet to mess around in the BIOS, Trying to get all the updates done and stuff

TCO


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typing to you on the New cPu with the RVE and the 5930k..
> 
> What do you guys want me to do... Overclock this thing or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cautious One


lovely build .


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> lovely build .










Im ready to make this build sweat!! Might play around tonight.

TCO

EDIT: Downloading Realbench 2.4 ATM. I have booted into 4.0Ghz with 1.075V Ram set to auto

TCO


----------



## MegaTheJohny

hey guys.. I decided to overclock my 5930k to 4.4 Ghz (have full water cooling custom loop).

So I was checking guides online ,but it's pretty much straight forward: set voltage to 1.3Vcore and CPU multplier ratio 4.4 Ghz ? and that's it really?

My previous system was 3770K, and I had it overclocked to 4.4Ghz by setting offset volatage to +0.005V, so my system does not run 4.4 Ghz full time (for example if it runs idle desktop)
What would be the numbers for offset voltage if I use Adaptive mode ?
Can someone explain this, or give me the link for the guide, so I can learn a bit more about this matter ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Those modules didn't work to well for me, I am returning them, they ran at 3400 mhz but terrible performance
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had to try them, unfortunately it was me, a total wast of time, at least my opinion, I didn't try them at 2666 mhz but I did try a couple presets from the bios, you would be better off with any Hynix modules


Yup - krap ram... and the only ones I've seen that have a 167strap/159bclk as an XMP








would not perform as well as even corsair 2800LPX, never mind corsar 3000c15's to even the (cheaper) ADATA 3300c16 I'm currently running at any frequency.
Nice flashy red light tho,


----------



## Silent Scone

LEDs for the win







.

I'm locking my wallet as far as memory is concerned on X99, least till there's any noticeable improvement in the IC's nearer Christmas I guess.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> hey guys.. I decided to overclock my 5930k to 4.4 Ghz (have full water cooling custom loop).
> 
> So I was checking guides online ,but it's pretty much straight forward: set voltage to 1.3Vcore and CPU multplier ratio 4.4 Ghz ? and that's it really?
> 
> My previous system was 3770K, and I had it overclocked to 4.4Ghz by setting offset volatage to +0.005V, so my system does not run 4.4 Ghz full time (for example if it runs idle desktop)
> What would be the numbers for offset voltage if I use Adaptive mode ?
> Can someone explain this, or give me the link for the guide, so I can learn a bit more about this matter ?


It sounds about Right. I played around with overclocking last night and this morning ( I brought my handwritten sheet to work)

4.0Ghz Using 1.125V Passed Realbench 2.4 (Ram set at 2666Mhz, Corsair Dom Plats)
4.2Ghz Using 1.1375V Passed Realbench 2.4 (Ram same) 15min Realbench using all 16Gb of Ram
4.3Ghz Using 1.155v Crashed after 12min In (Ram Same)

BSOD Error 124.

The Cautious One

Realbench Records Ram timings of 17/17/17/40/2T

Using this Rig



Temps Never hit 58C Yet. I think with 1.2Core V I wil see around 60C


----------



## Dagamus NM

Miami Hurricanes?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Miami Hurricanes?


Im sorry, Come again ? ( Not the Hurricanes







)

The Cautious One


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well, the Orange green and white are the colors of the U.

College in Louisiana?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well, the Orange green and white are the colors of the U.
> 
> College in Louisiana?


OH!!!!














Im way out there sometimes. No! I thought you meant hurricanes in Fl, and Hurricanes in Louisiana (Which are more frequent in FL than In LA)

No the University of Baton Rouge is LSU (Purple and Gold) and the University of Louisiana at Lafayette ( Red and Black/White)

I did the Colours as follows (Green= Nvidia, White= Me, Love white, and Orange for Tom Clancy= Division)

The Cautious One


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> LEDs for the win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm locking my wallet as far as memory is concerned on X99, least till there's any noticeable improvement in the IC's nearer Christmas I guess.


eh - only cost the price of postage to try them out. Can you believe GEIL put out a kit that XMPs at 167/159? WTH is with that?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Jpmboy

You told me to try drivers to fix the messed up webpages and whatnot! I wanted to let you know I just had to adjust the clock to the right date. Apparently It messed up trying to communicate with the webpages and stuffs. ?? Quite bothered by this but oh well!

The Cautious One




Messing around with the LEDS @Silent Scone









TCO


----------



## thrgk

Not to be rude cautious but that computer is awesome looking, however nothing is plugged in? No sat or USB od any power ? Mine looked good until all the cables came. Post a pic once it's cabled up if you don't mind as I need some tricks or tips for cable management , I got so many wires I just never made them all look nice lol. Awesome color scheme, reminds be of green eggs and ham


----------



## edgy436

....sooo does anyone know if these 128GB Corsair kits are usable on the RVE with a 5960X? Corsair DDR4 128GB Dominator Platinum

The intel website says only 64GB is supported on the 5960X for some reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - only cost the price of postage to try them out. Can you believe GEIL put out a kit that XMPs at 167/159? WTH is with that?


Yeah it is pretty much barrel scraping at this stage! I still wouldn't mind a kitted binned for 3333. I'm thinking the board is holding me back but I'm not really bothered enough to do anything about it


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Not to be rude cautious but that computer is awesome looking, however nothing is plugged in? No sat or USB od any power ? Mine looked good until all the cables came. Post a pic once it's cabled up if you don't mind as I need some tricks or tips for cable management , I got so many wires I just never made them all look nice lol. Awesome color scheme, reminds be of green eggs and ham


The Computer is on and running... The Screens on my desk (1080 and 2560x1440) are being powered by the computer you see.... Not sure what you are saying? I have all 8 pin, 6 pin x 4, 4 pin Cpu, and 24pin plugged in... I am waiting on the custom cables to come in from Ultimatepersonalcomputers.com in the meantime. THe USB 3.0 headers are plugged into the board....

Not sure... what you are seeing are not seeing..

TCO

I took this picture while transfering files from the HDD plugged into the back of this caselabs from (The COmpromise) that I hooked up to the sata cables in the back.


----------



## Solfaur

So my new Rampage V arrived yesterday, the build went smooth all until I started powering up. The very first boot took a long time and I noticed the error code 79. I got into the Bios(#1), checked it out a bit and did a couple of restarts. Each time I got code 79 and it took ages (2-3 minutes) to boot unless I did a quick shut down and restart, then it booted fine. The factory Bios was 0802, I flashed it with no problems through usb ez flash to 1401, however I kept getting the 79 code, even with the new Bios. I tried different settings and of course stock and no good. I then switched while in uefi to force boot Bios2 and the 79 code disappeared. I installed Windows and the drivers and then I decided to check out if by some miracle Bios1 still has the problem. So I selected it in Uefi again by doing force boot Bios1, it booted fine, no more 79. After the shutdown however, the system wouldn't boot anymore at all giving code 00. This is SO, SO weird and now I guess Bios1 is dead?!? WHY?!

I managed to switch to Bios2 (0802), however this now also gives me error code 79 and it takes ages to boot. I did find out though that if I switch "Slow mode - on" on the mobo I don't get 79 every time anymore.

Another issue, (almost) every time I do get into windows I have to uninstall and and reinstall my network drivers in order to be able to connect to the internet.

Everything I did was on stock settings, I'm scared to even try to set the memory to run at XMP 3000 for example or do some minimal OC... because the crappy Bios2 is all I have left apparently.
I'm also scared to even try to copy Bios2 to Bios1 (via the uefi bios flashback thingy), but no matter what I do right now it won't boot up at all from Bios1 (1401) and give me 00 and I can't understand WHY.

my specs are:
5820k /w H100 push-pull
16gb 4x4 HyperX 3000MHz
2xMSI 970 SLI
OCZ 480 ssd (with windows on it), another 120 ssd and 4 hdds totaling 7 TB.
Nexus 1.1k Gold PSU 1100w


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> You told me to try drivers to fix the messed up webpages and whatnot! I wanted to let you know I just had to adjust the clock to the right date. Apparently It messed up trying to communicate with the webpages and stuffs. ?? Quite bothered by this but oh well!
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messing around with the LEDS @Silent Scone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


either way - make sure all devices in device manager are properly "driven".


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either way - make sure all devices in device manager are properly "driven".


That's a deal. I was busy swapping files from my old computer last night. I will do this "driven" check for sure!







Thanks, Again. Appreciate the words.

TCO


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Geils must be broke on rve , my soc champ blk was 127.5
it ran them at xmp but they r samsung so whats the point?
G.skill has a 3400 samsung kit out now too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Geils must be broke on rve , my soc champ blk was 127.5
> it ran them at xmp but they r samsung so whats the point?
> G.skill has a 3400 samsung kit out now too


may be. 127.5 bclk on 125 strap is a peg/dmi of 102... that gave you 3400MHz on the ram? What divider did the SOC apply?


----------



## lilchronic

That would be 2666Mhz


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> That would be 2666Mhz


If in the BIOS you have everything on manual but choose to run the dram at 100:133 and go down and choose to run the ram at 2666Mhz (Dom Plats) do you have to put in the timings as well? or would that work?

Realbench shows the timings as 17/17/17/40/2T

Pretty sure I purchased 15 CAS

TCO


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> If in the BIOS you have everything on manual but choose to run the dram at 100:133 and go down and choose to run the ram at 2666Mhz (Dom Plats) do you have to put in the timings as well? or would that work?
> 
> Realbench shows the timings as 17/17/17/40/2T
> 
> Pretty sure I purchased 15 CAS
> 
> TCO


If your using manual mode then you would have to manually enter the timings.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If your using manual mode then you would have to manually enter the timings.


So your saying that it has defaulted to 17? ( Since I haven't input anything)

TCO


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> So your saying that it has defaulted to 17? ( Since I haven't input anything)
> 
> TCO


Correct


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Correct










Interesting!

TCO

I will have to look at what the timings are supposed to be. Do you think that a ram speed defaulted as such would cause trailing of windows that are moved over each other? Much like the Image when you beat solitare and the cards bounce around. That is the best way to describe it. Only windows windows do this, no other programs that are dragged over each other do this.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> TCO
> 
> I will have to look at what the timings are supposed to be. Do you think that a ram speed defaulted as such would cause trailing of windows that are moved over each other? Much like the Image when you beat solitare and the cards bounce around. That is the best way to describe it. Only windows windows do this, no other programs that are dragged over each other do this.


Windows trailing ?

If you load optimized default settings do you still get this windows trailing stuff ?


----------



## Jpmboy

on the Tool page in the R5E bios, open the Asus SPD sub page. XMP timings are there - and in CPUZ under SPD. Also, the Auto rules for the memory ratio work fine... and will help you with not choosing a poor ratio. You can leave this on Auto.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Windows trailing ?
> 
> If you load optimized default settings do you still get this windows trailing stuff ?


Correct! Even at stock!

TCO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the Tool page in the R5E bios, open the Asus SPD sub page. XMP timings are there - and in CPUZ under SPD. Also, the Auto rules for the memory ratio work fine... and will help you with not choosing a poor ratio. You can leave this on Auto.


Ok Deal!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Correct! Even at stock!
> 
> TCO
> Ok Deal!


I'm thinking the graphics stuff you are seeing... well is related to the graphics cards or drivers.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm thinking the graphics stuff you are seeing... well is related to the graphics cards or drivers.


Maybe because I am SLI 980s on desktop?

TCO

Ill try to disable SLI and move the windows around!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ok enabled and Disabled Sli. Got a screen shot. Still does the same trail. Not on HW Montior.. Just on other WIndows programs... ?



TCO


----------



## MegaTheJohny

hey guys, I think I have some memory problems, and I wanted to boot and run Memtest86, but I cant boot if from USB.
I don't have USB boot option in my bios, even tho USB stick in plugged in. How do I set my bios on my Asus RVE, so I can boot from USB?
please help
Got latest bios update.


----------



## dansi

bios 1401 should i update? itch to tweak is back
but i heard most feedback is not good for overclocking.

I am using 1302 and it has been rock stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ok enabled and Disabled Sli. Got a screen shot. Still does the same trail. Not on HW Montior.. Just on other WIndows programs... ?
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Very strange... trouble shooting, I would start with video drivers, cards (test one at a time using the PCIE switches on the mobo), etc. I can replicate the effect if I disable the video driver via device manager, but nothing else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> hey guys, I think I have some memory problems, and I wanted to boot and run Memtest86, but I cant boot if from USB.
> I don't have USB boot option in my bios, even tho USB stick in plugged in. How do I set my bios on my Asus RVE, so I can boot from USB?
> please help
> Got latest bios update.


in the boot menu, Force Boot from the usb key in the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> bios 1401 should i update? itch to tweak is back
> but i heard most feedback is not good for overclocking.
> 
> I am using 1302 and it has been rock stable.


if 1302 is good, why flash?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very strange... trouble shooting, I would start with video drivers, cards (test one at a time using the PCIE switches on the mobo), etc. I can replicate the effect if I disable the video driver via device manager, but nothing else.


It had obviously caused a great problem as I cannot get into windows anymore. After running a Realbench 2.4 (Testing overclock of 4.4Ghz with 1.195V) 9 min into the test I froze. So I said... Ok well lets try this again, Boom, Couldn't get into windows. Freezes after the Bios. Every other Reboot It will ask do I want to start windows normally or Recommend Repair, I press either (I think for the Recommended option I would need the WIn 7 Disk in) and it won't even show the windows spinning thing, just freezes. Displays a AE code on the Motherboard, Tried to reseat ram this morning thinking it was that but still does the same thing.

Any ideas? Could it be the SSD? Cruxial MX100 240Gb brand new?

TCO

EDIT: Defaults have been reset too.

5930k
4 x 4gb of Corsair Dom Plat Ram 2666mhz
Win 7 Pro
240Gb SSD (OS) 512Gb SSD, 2 x 2T HDDS
EVGA 980 SC X 2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> It had obviously caused a great problem as I cannot get into windows anymore. After running a Realbench 2.4 (Testing overclock of 4.4Ghz with 1.195V) 9 min into the test I froze. So I said... Ok well lets try this again, Boom, Couldn't get into windows. Freezes after the Bios. Every other Reboot It will ask do I want to start windows normally or Recommend Repair, I press either (I think for the Recommended option I would need the WIn 7 Disk in) and it won't even show the windows spinning thing, just freezes. Displays a AE code on the Motherboard, Tried to reseat ram this morning thinking it was that but still does the same thing.
> 
> Any ideas? Could it be the SSD? Cruxial MX100 240Gb brand new?
> 
> TCO
> 
> EDIT: Defaults have been reset too.
> 
> 5930k
> 4 x 4gb of Corsair Dom Plat Ram 2666mhz
> Win 7 Pro
> 240Gb SSD (OS) 512Gb SSD, 2 x 2T HDDS
> EVGA 980 SC X 2


It's doing that cause the system is unstable or components are not inserted/connected properly. Continue and you'll need to do an image recovery or a restore point at least.
Shut down the rig and switch off your PSU. Switch off all but teh graphics card in slot 0 ( closest to the cpu) - remove the SLI bridge. Hold down the on-board start button (big red) for 5 sec. release and switch on the PSU. Press the clrcmos button on the IO panel. Post to bios. Set your SSD boot priorities correctly, raid or ACHI - nothing else.. boot to the desktop. If windows needs to repair itself let it, if it can. If not - insert your win DVD and repair the install.

restart and boot to windows. Still seeing desktop graphics corruption? If yes, remove all drivers stuff with the most recent DDU and reinstall, if you are not seeing "trails" run some basic stability at stock settings. Stable? if yes - great. back into bios and save the settings to a Bios save slot ("Stock").

It's hard to figure out what's going on since you have made so many mods to the motherboard, so you need to go stepwise and check only one thing, or change only on setting at a time.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's doing that cause the system is unstable or components are not inserted/connected properly. Continue and you'll need to do an image recovery or a restore point at least.
> Shut down the rig and switch off your PSU. Switch off all but teh graphics card in slot 0 ( closest to the cpu) - remove the SLI bridge. Hold down the on-board start button (big red) for 5 sec. release and switch on the PSU. Press the clrcmos button on the IO panel. Post to bios. Set your SSD boot priorities correctly, raid or ACHI - nothing else.. boot to the desktop. If windows needs to repair itself let it, if it can. If not - insert your win DVD and repair the install.
> 
> restart and boot to windows. Still seeing desktop graphics corruption? If yes, remove all drivers stuff with the most recent DDU and reinstall, if you are not seeing "trails" run some basic stability at stock settings. Stable? if yes - great. back into bios and save the settings to a Bios save slot ("Stock").
> 
> It's hard to figure out what's going on since you have made so many mods to the motherboard, so you need to go stepwise and check only one thing, or change only on setting at a time.


Printed this out and will use tonight! Thanks a ton! I hope this works. Booting like this wont cause a prob with the card since they were configured in SLI before the problems occured eh? I will switch off the GPU in the 3rd slot. You are saying to remove all drive except the Drive for the OS? I think I should hook up a DVD reader and have the disc ready, Im pretty sure That win won't be able to repair itself.

TCO


----------



## Dagamus NM

The only time I have ever seen that trailing it was related to memory failure. I wish I had a more technical explanation but I changed the ram and the issue went away.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The only time I have ever seen that trailing it was related to memory failure. I wish I had a more technical explanation but I changed the ram and the issue went away.


interersting. TCO might pull a few sticks and test dual channel. Did the memory problem show in any memory test, hardware defect or not?


----------



## p0pq

Guys,

I need some help from you all.

I have dual gigabyte g1 gtx 970's on my RVE and 3 out of 10 times on a cold boot the motherboard won't detect my second gfx...(the second gfx detect led on the upper right corner isnt lit up) both gfx running in x16 native mode and they are in appropriate pcie slots. when it works it works like a beast but when it doesn't, I have to shut down and boot again to get both gfx cards working. I have a pcie x-fi titanium sound card installed on the last slot not sure if that's causing the problem..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> interersting. TCO might pull a few sticks and test dual channel. Did the memory problem show in any memory test, hardware defect or not?


Alright.. So I have gotten back into windows (Used the list you gave me and repaired windows, worked flawlessly) I tried one 980 at a time, booting with one, turning the switch off on the motherboard to run slot 0 (closest to the cpu ) and then switching that off and booting from slot 3 ( x 16 )

Each one individually does not leave TRAILS. Once Sli was enabled the trails started again..









TCO

Keep gettin this too upon reboot.



Does this mean I need to put in the Asus RVE disk while Booting ?


----------



## lilchronic

Do you have another sli bridge to try? that could be the problem...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright.. So I have gotten back into windows (Used the list you gave me and repaired windows, worked flawlessly) I tried one 980 at a time, booting with one, turning the switch off on the motherboard to run slot 0 (closest to the cpu ) and then switching that off and booting from slot 3 ( x 16 )
> 
> Each one individually does not leave TRAILS. Once Sli was enabled the trails started again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Keep gettin this too upon reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> *Does this mean I need to put in the Asus RVE disk while Booting ?*


No, it's a minor gripe with AI Suite

Open Windows task scheduler and look for the item there and remove it. RE SLi, as above try a different bridge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Alright.. So I have gotten back into windows (Used the list you gave me and repaired windows, worked flawlessly) I tried one 980 at a time, booting with one, turning the switch off on the motherboard to run slot 0 (closest to the cpu ) and then switching that off and booting from slot 3 ( x 16 )
> 
> Each one individually does not leave TRAILS. Once Sli was enabled the trails started again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO
> 
> Keep gettin this too upon reboot.
> 
> **
> 
> Does this mean I need to put in the Asus RVE disk while Booting ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, it's a minor gripe with AI Suite
> 
> Open Windows task scheduler and look for the item there and remove it. RE SLi, as above try a different bridge.


lol - that log.ini file missing thing is the reason I removed AI Suite. what a PIA!

tco - looks like you are making progress. so no trails with either card solo, and trails when sli is enabled... try a different bridge.

also - are there any remaining devices in device manager that are "unknown" or giving a problem code?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Do you have another sli bridge to try? that could be the problem...


Thank Chronic, I was just thinking of That (I booted just now and was like







I wanted to try the SLI bridge that came in the RVE mobo box ) I know you and Jpmboy kinda have had a rough time and whatnots but I appreciate the Help from both of yall. I can imagine both of yall in the room with me just kind of side glancing at each other with your arms crossed. But Im glad we can come in to some forums and Help each other out (Not that Im helping, but trying the advice you both are giving me







) Ok anyway next quote!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, it's a minor gripe with AI Suite
> 
> Open Windows task scheduler and look for the item there and remove it. RE SLi, as above try a different bridge.


I've never installed AI Suite, I can overclock on my Own ( or at least that my opinion for now, I am sure some would beg to differ) Although I will attach a shot of TM Right now!







I don't see what file is in here, Maybe I could check CCleaner (Startup option? )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that log.ini file missing thing is the reason I removed AI Suite. what a PIA!
> 
> tco - looks like you are making progress. so no trails with either card solo, and trails when sli is enabled... try a different bridge.
> 
> *also - are there any remaining devices in device manager that are "unknown" or giving a problem code?*


There Is one More! Im glad you asked, I thought there were associated with the Same Thing (You know what happens when you assume things, You make an A$$ out of You and Me







)

I will procure the two displayed upon Reboot and Install factor SLI bridge. 2 min!

The Cautious ONe

*EDIT*

Ok Changed SLI Bridge with stock in box, No Deal, Still trails ( Thinking could be monitor refresh rates, Synced 1440p and 1080p monitors to 100hz, and 60hz, All the Same, Still Trails... When using 1x 980 EVGA I can use the Aero theme properly also, Is a seethrough window top on windows in question, when using SLI window becomes a solid color and will not display in any other color besides the BLUE.

Interesting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Well you've installed something









That's not task scheduler, type it into the search box on home screen, it should come right up.

For the record I don't use AI Suite to overclock using 5-Way. I merely use it as a monitoring tool.


----------



## ilgeek

Help!!! I found that one of the heatsinks in my motherboard is broken, i really don't know when this happened, the motherboard seams to works fine, it boots without problem, it does't show any weird numbers in the initialisation process, the mini heatsink it's located near the SATA ports on the left side, there's a screw for the case right next to it, first of all I don't know if the rest of the components is at risk by just letting the motherboard run like this.

The part that I'm referring to is this one:



At this point I don't know if this means that my motherboard is subject for a change or just a repair.

This is the actual state of the part I'm mentioning:



I really need some advice, should I tore apart the computer, remove the motherboard and wait for Asus to respond, I don't know if this parts are easy to buy or to install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Whoa - that's nasty - post it in *this thread*.
..and my sympathies.


----------



## ilgeek

oh... ok I will, thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> oh... ok I will, thanks


[email protected] should reply.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Well you've installed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not task scheduler, type it into the search box on home screen, it should come right up.
> 
> For the record I don't use AI Suite to overclock using 5-Way. I merely use it as a monitoring tool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got it! Check this out. I was Playing Civ 5 a while (3 hours while the woman took a nap) on all stock settings, Making sure that everything was kosher. So after She woke up I was like alright Let OVERCLOCK!

Dialed in 44 Multi and Bus at 100.1 Got the Validation using 1.216V on the Core and Dialed in 1.9V for the Cpu Inital Input Voltage.

VALIDATION

Ok So when I was about 5min into the Stress test the 980 Driver failed and then Recovered after what seemed like 10 Secs?

I stopped the Stress test (Of Course) Opened up two Explorer windows and started moving them all over each other ( I will try again while I type this ) Just did It again, NO TRAILS!!!

The Cautious One

*EDIT AND UPDATE*

Wow!! I was about 9min in and Crashed the Nvidia Driver again!! Damn!! Realbench 2.4 is crashing due to it, I guess I should uninstall the Graphics Driver and Install the Previous Version?

TCO


----------



## spacealiens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got it! Check this out. I was Playing Civ 5 a while (3 hours while the woman took a nap) on all stock settings, Making sure that everything was kosher. So after She woke up I was like alright Let OVERCLOCK!
> 
> Dialed in 44 Multi and Bus at 100.1 Got the Validation using 1.216V on the Core and Dialed in 1.9V for the Cpu Inital Input Voltage.
> 
> VALIDATION
> 
> Ok So when I was about 5min into the Stress test the 980 Driver failed and then Recovered after what seemed like 10 Secs?
> 
> I stopped the Stress test (Of Course) Opened up two Explorer windows and started moving them all over each other ( I will try again while I type this ) Just did It again, NO TRAILS!!!
> 
> The Cautious One
> 
> *EDIT AND UPDATE*
> 
> Wow!! I was about 9min in and Crashed the Nvidia Driver again!! Damn!! Realbench 2.4 is crashing due to it, I guess I should uninstall the Graphics Driver and Install the Previous Version?
> 
> TCO


I actually had a similar issue when I got my first 980 (EVGA SC reference cooler). It would happen even at idle clocks and pretty mediocre loads. I had a ticket open with EVGA, uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers several times, and I couldn't find out what the issue was. It only stopped after I switched to a 290x LE for awhile. Wish I could offer something else other than, "Hey, me too."


----------



## nintari

I have to update my sig rig still since it has been a long time, but posting in here to join the Club









Just got my RVE any quick rundowns or summaries as I go through the massive amount of pages here? (BIOS to avoid, OC guides, driver revisions to use, software not to load etc)

thought I had everything setup but I didn't see anything in the BIOS relating to ultra fast boot or windows 8.1 "fast boot" option.. just the normal fast boot and BIOS wait delay. I notice that my partition has a recover, EFI and system partition but it seems like there should be one more small partition.

I still have to mess with overclocking as well. for S&G I did the asus auto-overclock through the AI suite 5-way optimization and it did 4.4 fine, I later went in to the BIOS and set 45 multiplier for all cores turbo and set my memory to 2400MHz and XMP but didn't mess with much else. Voltage is a bit high on auto but as I said I'm still learning more on this board and have to tweak things out.

Current setup is:

Corsair 750D
Corsair HX 1050
Asus Rampage V Extreme
Intel 5930k w/ H100 cooler
Kingston 4x4GB 2400MHz HyperX predator T2 HX424C12PB2K4/16
Asus Titan X
480GB Corsair Force 3 SSD OS
480GB Corsair Force 3 SSD prograns
Asus ROG Swift Monitor

Previously I had the two SSDs in RAID 0 for the OS drive, I may go back to that I don't know yet... I typically backup so never been afraid of losing it, but I wanted to see if it was any different not going RAID 0 lol

I still have to get my 2x WD Black 2TB drives in this is where I would typically have every game I have installed lol trying to locate some bungie cords to try to mount them and have them a bit quieter.

I also still have some cable management and modifications to do, so no pics until then


----------



## zerophase

Does anyone know what the max safe temp for the vrms/mosfets is? I'm running on air, and have a fan pointing at them. They cap at about 85 to 90 degrees with aida64 stressing them.


----------



## marc0053

Are there LAN drivers for the RVE for windows xp? trying to make a 2D bench drive


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Does anyone know what the max safe temp for the vrms/mosfets is? I'm running on air, and have a fan pointing at them. They cap at about 85 to 90 degrees with aida64 stressing them.


Im not sure what the safe range is, but 85-90c is pretty high, as long as it doesn't reach those temps in real life scenarios id say should be safe,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Are there LAN drivers for the RVE for windows xp? trying to make a 2D bench drive


Checking around, doesn't seem to be any drivers for XP for the I218V, I guess you could grab a cheap USB to LAN adapter from amazon.


----------



## DarCraft

When and where it will be available for sale ASUS Hyper Kit (SFF-8643) for Intel 750 NVMe SSD 2.5?
Will the Hyperkit even fit in a Rampage V extreme with a GTX Titan X/980 installed in the top PCI Express x16 slot 1?
http://i.imgur.com/a9xmo6x.jpg


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarCraft*
> 
> When and where it will be available for sale ASUS Hyper Kit (SFF-8643) for Intel 750 NVMe SSD 2.5?
> Will the Hyperkit even fit in a Rampage V extreme with a GTX Titan X/980 installed in the top PCI Express x16 slot 1?
> http://i.imgur.com/a9xmo6x.jpg


Hello

The ASUS Hyper Kit should be available when the drives are. On the R5E for most video cards it will be required that they are installed in a x16 PCIe slot other than the first one.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know which voltages in the bios corresponds to Vmem? I see system agent, but also a bunch of other ram voltages. I don't know which ones to change other than the system agent to get my memory test my memory at 3200.


----------



## zerophase

I've gotten 4.6ghz with 3000 frequency for the ram running a stable aida64 for 3 hours. But, when I try to match uncore with core's frequency the system locks up during the windows boot screen. The vcore and vcache are both set to 1.33 volts, and system agent is on auto with it defaulting to 1.12 volts. Which voltage should I adjust first to complete a boot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I've gotten 4.6ghz with 3000 frequency for the ram running a stable aida64 for 3 hours. But, when I try to match uncore with core's frequency the system locks up during the windows boot screen. The vcore and vcache are both set to 1.33 volts, and system agent is on auto with it defaulting to 1.12 volts. Which voltage should I adjust first to complete a boot?


4.6 uncore with 3000 DRAM freq is a tough ask, your system is locking up because it's unstable. Most likely insufficient cache voltage but could also be system agent voltage also.

Look at cache voltage first and foremost, then _tune_ SA voltage. More is not necessarily going to cure the problem. Try between 0.95 and 1.15v


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Are there LAN drivers for the RVE for windows xp? trying to make a 2D bench drive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I've gotten 4.6ghz with 3000 frequency for the ram running a stable aida64 for 3 hours. But, when I try to match uncore with core's frequency the system locks up during the windows boot screen. The vcore and vcache are both set to 1.33 volts, and system agent is on auto with it defaulting to 1.12 volts. Which voltage should I adjust first to complete a boot?


iv tried 5 different 5960X and max cache speed was 4.5ghz, and to get that stable I had to run over 1.38v+ on the uncore voltage.

I current have
CPU - 1.34v @ 4.5ghz (adaptive mode)
Uncore + 0.400v offset (about 1.325v) @ 4.4ghz
Ram at 3200 @ 1.36v - 14 15 15 28 CR1 timing.

SA voltage I have on offset 0.210+


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> iv tried 5 different 5960X and max cache speed was 4.5ghz, and to get that stable I had to run over 1.38v+ on the uncore voltage.
> 
> I current have
> CPU - 1.34v @ 4.5ghz (adaptive mode)
> Uncore + 0.400v offset (about 1.325v) @ 4.4ghz
> Ram at 3200 @ 1.36v - 14 15 15 28 CR1 timing.
> 
> SA voltage I have on offset 0.210+


With the offset voltage what is the total system agent at approximately? Is there an advantage to using offset voltages?


----------



## zerophase

Alright, I managed to get into Windows, after bringing vcore and vcache to 1.35. It turns out raising the uncore multiplier to match the cpu multiplier also increased the ram frequency from 3000 to 4600,according to cpu-z. So, just lower the ram speed a bit till it reaches around 3000 again?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Alright, I managed to get into Windows, after bringing vcore and vcache to 1.35. It turns out raising the uncore multiplier to match the cpu multiplier also increased the ram frequency from 3000 to 4600,according to cpu-z. So, just lower the ram speed a bit till it reaches around 3000 again?


Hello

Something else is amiss here. Cache speed does not alter memory speed and the system would not boot if the memory speed was anywhere near 4600MHz.


----------



## zerophase

I thought it was a bit weird. Could it just be an erroneous reading? I've noticed cpu z sometimes gives incorrect readings for the cpu,and after relaunching the program the set cpu speeds are listed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I thought it was a bit weird. Could it just be an erroneous reading? I've noticed cpu z sometimes gives incorrect readings for the cpu,and after relaunching the program the set cpu speeds are listed.


Latest version should be fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> With the offset voltage what is the total system agent at approximately? Is there an advantage to using offset voltages?


+0.150V is exactly 1.000V VSA on my kit. If you would like the vcore and Vcache to downvolt with speedstep, then adaptive voltage control is the way to go. With that config, Adaptive VSA is available, but this does not change with speedstep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Alright, I managed to get into Windows, after bringing vcore and vcache to 1.35. It turns out raising the uncore multiplier to match the cpu multiplier also increased the ram frequency from 3000 to 4600,according to cpu-z. So, just lower the ram speed a bit till it reaches around 3000 again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Something else *is amiss here*. Cache speed does not alter memory speed and the system would not boot if the memory speed was anywhere near 4600MHz.


an understatement.


----------



## moorhen2

So guy's, has anyone tried the Geil Super Luce 3400mhz on this board, and whats the verdict, ??, I know msimax over on xtreme has tested them on this board, best he could do was 3338mhz, I know they are Samsung based IC's, but that's not a problem, do I pull the trigger, that's the question.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So guy's, has anyone tried the Geil Super Luce 3400mhz on this board, and whats the verdict, ??, I know msimax over on xtreme has tested them on this board, best he could do was 3338mhz, I know they are Samsung based IC's, but that's not a problem, do I pull the trigger, that's the question.


yeah, I tried them and so did Menthol. they were very tempting to buy but I ended up Sending 'em back. Could be my kit, but they really couldn't perform as well as any of the ram I have or had (GS3000c15, LPX2800, 3000c15 Dom PLats, ADATA 3300).


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I tried them and so did Menthol. they were very tempting to buy but I ended up Sending 'em back. Could be my kit, but they really couldn't perform as well as any of the ram I have or had (GS3000c15, LPX2800, 3000c15 Dom PLats, ADATA 3300).


I posted an AIDA screenshot a few pages back with them at 3400 on this board, but like Jpmboy says the performance was not there, I also returned them right away


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I posted an AIDA screenshot a few pages back with them at 3400 on this board, but like Jpmboy says the performance was not there, I also returned them right away


yeah, I had them at their xmp.. 167 strap, and what was it 159 bclk or something weird like that? Anyway, took a while to get all four sticks to like each other and that was the signal for me.


----------



## moorhen2

Ok thanks guys, so I think I will give them a wide birth then. Looking at the Gskill 3200mhz now, at the same price over here in the UK, just not sure if they are still using Hynix IC's, did here they were changing to Samsung. ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Ok thanks guys, so I think I will give them a wide birth then. Looking at the Gskill 3200mhz now, at the same price over here in the UK, just not sure if they are still using Hynix IC's, did here they were changing to Samsung. ??


check the ram addict thread, I think they are sammys. Honestly, if you can find a *set of these* I think you'd be really satisfied... well except for the color. Actually were cheaper than the Geil 3400s a while ago.


----------



## moorhen2

Thanks Jpmboy, well it's a toss up between these two kits.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-100-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-411-CS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

Decisions decisions, lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

When I try to change settings in the BIOS after a Previous OC to adjust or tweak I end up having to CLR CMOS. Is this common?

The Cautious One


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When I try to change settings in the BIOS after a Previous OC to adjust or tweak I end up having to CLR CMOS. Is this common?
> 
> The Cautious One


Why do you have to clear cmos after tweaking, if you saved a good bios setting, all you would have to do is load this profile.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When I try to change settings in the BIOS after a Previous OC to adjust or tweak I end up having to CLR CMOS. Is this common?
> 
> The Cautious One


The other night I tried raising my cache voltage and my cache ratio higher, crashed stress testing, Then wouldn't boot, black screen, I'm thinking 'Did I fry my processer?" but I booted into bios safe mode, restored my Overclock Profile, still wouldn't boot, then would crash and freeze every time after I tried to load my saved profile. Until manually re-entered all my previous overclock settings then saved them to my profile again would my PC boot and could I reapply my overclock settings from the profile.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Why do you have to clear cmos after tweaking, if you saved a good bios setting, all you would have to do is load this profile.


I understand where your coming from. I've tried multiple times to dial in another type of overclock after establishing a stable one, If the new overclock crashes and I revert back to the previous I end up having a lock up at windows or whatnot, forcing me to clear CMOS, THEN VOILA! It magically works.

The Cautious One


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, well it's a toss up between these two kits.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-100-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-411-CS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557
> 
> Decisions decisions, lol


NIce - that GS3200c16 kit just became available (again) here in the US. Looks like a really good kit.. at least the early kits were.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> When I try to change settings in the BIOS after a Previous OC to adjust or tweak I end up having to CLR CMOS. Is this common?
> 
> The Cautious One


can happen when the OC borks the bios settings or "changes" something that requires rephasing the entire post proess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I understand where your coming from. I've tried multiple times to dial in another type of overclock after establishing a stable one, If the new overclock crashes and I revert back to the previous I end up having a lock up at windows or whatnot, forcing me to clear CMOS, THEN VOILA! It magically works.
> 
> The Cautious One


lol - you WILL know you've push the kit too far when the clrcmos button does nothing (absolutely nothing) and you need to shut the PSU off for 1 minute or two,


----------



## tatmMRKIV

G. Skill 3200 c15 is where its at.


----------



## rt123

^^^^ This.
Was gonna post the same thing.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah and dom plats are poop. They can be samsung, which doesnt bench as well as hynix so it defeats the purpose of spending that kinda money on mems. They look nice and have descent ocs when they are hynix but that doesnt mean crap cuz you cant freeze them due to their design.

Price for performance though, kingston and g.skill are your best options. Or for everyday use maybe the geil c16 3400s


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce - that GS3200c16 kit just became available (again) here in the US. Looks like a really good kit.. at least the early kits were.
> can happen when the OC borks the bios settings or "changes" something that requires rephasing the entire post proess.
> lol - you WILL know you've push the kit too far when the *clrcmos button does nothing* (absolutely nothing) and you need to shut the PSU off for 1 minute or two,










That happens... ?









TCO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


takes effort.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> G. Skill 3200 c15 is where its at.


the Geil 3400's are








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^^ This.
> Was gonna post the same thing.


yeah - something strange about the pricing on the 3200c16's:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%2050008476%20600521523%20600564660

the c15's are cheaper.. and both are more expensive than the ADATA 3300 kit I'm currently using










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah and dom plats are poop. They can be samsung, which doesnt bench as well as hynix so it defeats the purpose of spending that kinda money on mems. They look nice and have descent ocs when they are hynix but that doesnt mean crap cuz you cant freeze them due to their design.
> 
> Price for performance though, kingston and g.skill are your best options. Or for everyday use maybe the geil c16 3400s


eh - the 3000c15 corsair kit I had were very good sticks.. ver5.29 tho.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *yeah - something strange about the pricing on the 3200c16's:*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%2050008476%20600521523%20600564660
> 
> the c15's are cheaper.. and both are more expensive than the ADATA 3300 kit I'm currently using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh - the 3000c15 corsair kit I had were very good sticks.. ver5.29 tho.


Ya. That pricing is weird.









The recent trend I have seen are that there is a simple way to tell if some sticks are carrying Hynix or Samsung. If its too cheap for the given frequency, then its probably Samsung. Like 3200 Ripjaws for $299. The Hynix ones are $400 something, in addition to the hint that they are C15.

Anyways, the best IC to get now is gonna be 3333Mhz Hynix.
Hopefully we get some from HyperX/Gskill at Computex. Gskill already announced theirs, but they have been OOS.

And speaking of Adata
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211963

Jump on this real quick if HyperX doesn't announce anything at Computex. Unless you can get ES sticks, this is supposedly as good as its gonna get. Assuming those are Hynix IC.

Buying those Geil's has been the single biggest mistake I have done in my Computer Purchasing history.








My $350 are stuck in limbo for a month now.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

They are samsung so they arent good for benching but they do c16 3400.

Corsair, like i said, generally oc well but since you cant freeze them, its all in vain. Unless you like blowing money for that look. I mean they are nearly 2x g.skills c15 3200 which afaik are the fastest retailly available sticks right now.
Also corsair still uses samsung in its 3000+ kits so theres no guarantee you get hynix. And at that price i sure as hell wouldnt want samsung.
I have a g.skill 3333 kit and 1.75 kingston 3333 es kits. Corsair is good n all but not worth the premium.

The clamshells are oddly priced.

G.skill has the 3333 in stock every once in a while
The good companies are working on 3400+ right now.

Chl i think has some 3466 apacers so theres still a few more iterations
Kingstons 3333 c17 is on the way within the next few weeks to a month from what i was told.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I understand where your coming from. I've tried multiple times to dial in another type of overclock after establishing a stable one, If the new overclock crashes and I revert back to the previous I end up having a lock up at windows or whatnot, forcing me to clear CMOS, THEN VOILA! It magically works.
> 
> The Cautious One


I've seen this on X79 & X99, best thing you can do is to apply your wanted OC, power down the whole system for some time and power it up again. After getting failed OCs one after one then after a power down it might actually be a stable overclock. I don't know the logic behind this one, cold boot vs warm boot?


----------



## moorhen2

So decided on the Gskill's, and ordered the Asus X99-E WS at the same time, going to put that through it's paces, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ya. That pricing is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent trend I have seen are that there is a simple way to tell if some sticks are carrying Hynix or Samsung. If its too cheap for the given frequency, then its probably Samsung. Like 3200 Ripjaws for $299. The Hynix ones are $400 something, in addition to the hint that they are C15.
> 
> Anyways, the best IC to get now is gonna be 3333Mhz Hynix.
> Hopefully we get some from HyperX/Gskill at Computex. Gskill already announced theirs, but they have been OOS.
> 
> And speaking of Adata
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211963
> 
> Jump on this real quick if HyperX doesn't announce anything at Computex. Unless you can get ES sticks, this is supposedly as good as its gonna get. Assuming those are Hynix IC.
> 
> Buying those Geil's has been the single biggest mistake I have done in my Computer Purchasing history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $350 are stuck in limbo for a month now.


lol - same here - seduced by the free SSD - which I don't need anyway. Once you go NVMe, well, you know. And, now that you mentioned it.. I haven't received my refund from the Egg yet either. WTH?

Yeah, I saw those ADATA3333. $$$. the 3300 kit I grabbed runs 3333c16 easy (1.38V) HCI stable.. posted that months ago, but just not happy running 125 fixed vcore. gotta see that vcore jumping all over the place with adaptive voltage.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> They are samsung so they arent good for benching but they do c16 3400.
> 
> Corsair, like i said, generally oc well but *since you cant freeze them, its all in vain*. Unless you like blowing money for that look. I mean they are nearly 2x g.skills c15 3200 which afaik are the fastest retailly available sticks right now.
> Also corsair still uses samsung in its 3000+ kits so theres no guarantee you get hynix. And at that price i sure as hell wouldnt want samsung.
> I have a g.skill 3333 kit and 1.75 kingston 3333 es kits. Corsair is good n all but not worth the premium.
> 
> The clamshells are oddly priced.
> 
> G.skill has the 3333 in stock every once in a while
> The good companies are working on 3400+ right now.
> 
> Chl i think has some 3466 apacers so theres still a few more iterations
> Kingstons 3333 c17 is on the way within the next few weeks to a month from what i was told.


That depends on what one considers relevant.







lol - Kingston *c17* 3333? why? unless they are $200, NFI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So decided on the Gskill's, and ordered the Asus X99-E WS at the same time, going to put that through it's paces, lol.


which GS 3200s?

oh nice! match that WS with an NVMe drive and an E26xx.


----------



## moorhen2

Yes the Gskill 3200's from my previous post.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-100-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2557

And yes I will be looking at adding a Xeon at a later date, maybe July time, board and ram should be with me on Monday, all being well.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol why? Because c12 3300+ thats why. I actually did get them for rkughly that price though.
Although that is just xmp. I got to do c15 3250+ with 1.4v

Dom plats are pretty much flat out irrelevant. They are beat on all fronts by other companies, and if yoh cant freeze it then why arr you paying that much for sticks. some people cant help but throw money away one chrome i guess.

And the c17 3333 kingston will be hynix. Someone wanted to hear about kingston though. Anyways their 2666 kit scales well with v. The 3333s could be interesting. I never said i was buying any though. I only need one or 2 more speed ratings (c15 3200 and C16 3400+)


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far loving my RipJaw 4's just wish I had red or black heat sinks on them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Lol why? Because c12 3300+ thats why. I actually did get them for rkughly that price though.
> Although that is just xmp. I got to do c15 3250+ with 1.4v
> 
> Dom plats are pretty much flat out irrelevant. They are beat on all fronts by other companies, and if yoh cant freeze it then why arr you paying that much for sticks. some people cant help but throw money away one chrome i guess.
> 
> And the c17 3333 kingston will be hynix. Someone wanted to hear about kingston though. Anyways their 2666 kit scales well with v. The 3333s could be interesting. I never said i was buying any though. I only need one or 2 more speed ratings (c15 3200 and C16 3400+)


that's cool. I don't really run my ram at >1.4V - and just bench my fully stable settings anyway which I posted above for 3200 and 3333 earlier. Not freezing them either. When something more than incremental shows up for DDR4, I'll get 'em.
corsair Plats sell very well, just not to flash-benchers.









DDR4 list since x99 launch (all at <1.4V HCI Memtest stable at least 10 laps):
GS 3000c15 (at launch - returned)
Corsair 2800LPX (@3200c15)
Corsair 3000c15 (@3333c16)
GS 3200c15 (on the shelf) Needed more than 1.4V for stability at 3333c16 on my rig
ADATA 3300c16 (@3200c15 tight 2nd and 3rd, and 3333c16 both at 1.38V)
Geil 3400c16 - krap, returned

With a little help from Intel, 3500+ soon I hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far loving my RipJaw 4's just wish I had red or black heat sinks on them


lol - can't be as bad as the canary-poop yellow on these adata sticks.


----------



## Menthol

I originally got a GSkill mhz CL15 kit at launch, they do everything my 300mhz cl15 kit does and I can get some lower timings stable, my head tells me that since there are more modules out and binned higher frequency that maybe the early kits could have been binned higher or were a very good batch of modules at that time. My head tells me lots of stuff that doesn't necessarily mean anything though.

Jmboy,
I looked at the Adata sticks like yours many times, it's like I would have to be drunk and wake up the next morning with them in bed not remembering bringing them home, I just can't get past the looks of that heatsink


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol thats a funny post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I originally got a GSkill mhz CL15 kit at launch, they do everything my 300mhz cl15 kit does and I can get some lower timings stable, my head tells me that since there are more modules out and binned higher frequency that maybe the early kits could have been binned higher or were a very good batch of modules at that time. My head tells me lots of stuff that doesn't necessarily mean anything though.
> 
> Jmboy,
> I looked at the Adata sticks like yours many times, it's like I would have to be drunk and wake up the next morning with them in bed not remembering bringing them home, I just can't get past the looks of that heatsink


Yeah - something wasn't right with that gs3000c15 kit I had. 2800lpx (hynix) ran circles around them.

Oh, I know.. these yellow stick are ugly (a previous description I used was "cleaned" by mods). Ya just haveta look at your monitor and what they do... lol - and I have them on an open bench too!







- what, never went to bed with ugly sticks, but woke up with a few?


*
Think RatRod*


----------



## muhd86

i have crucial balastic 2400mhz 8 sticks for a total of 32gb ram runing at cl16 , any tips on how to take them to say 2600mhz / 2800mhz .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have crucial balastic 2400mhz 8 sticks for a total of 32gb ram runing at cl16 , any tips on how to take them to say 2600mhz / 2800mhz .


what strap are you running?


----------



## orion1000

Hi all,

I have a dead PCIe slot, Specifically PCIE_X16/X8_3. So the one I need for 2 card SLi

Have tried numerous cards in the slot, with and without other cards, and no joy.

Any advice or is it really dead?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion1000*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a dead PCIe slot, Specifically PCIE_X16/X8_3. So the one I need for 2 card SLi
> 
> Have tried numerous cards in the slot, with and without other cards, and no joy.
> 
> Any advice or is it really dead?


PCIE switch is on - right?


----------



## axiumone

Speaking of dip switches. I've realized a pretty major bummer about this board recently. If you have more than 2 cards installed, turning off a card via dip switches doesn't make the board disregard the card physically.

Here's an example. I have cards installed in slots 1, 2 and 4. Which leads to x16, x8 and x8. Turning off slot 2 via dip switches, should produce x16 on slot 1 and x16 on slot 4, but it doesnt. The result you get is slot 1 is x16 and slot 4 is still x8, even though windows and the motherboard say that there's nothing present in that slot 2.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - something wasn't right with that gs3000c15 kit I had. 2800lpx (hynix) ran circles around them.
> 
> Oh, I know.. these yellow stick are ugly (a previous description I used was "cleaned" by mods). Ya just haveta look at your monitor and what they do... lol - and I have them on an open bench too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - what, never went to bed with ugly sticks, but woke up with a few?


The pretty ones are teasers, the ugly one are pleasers

Rat Rods are Cool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> *The pretty ones are teasers, the ugly one are pleasers*
> 
> Rat Rods are Cool


An axiom... with only few violations.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - something wasn't right with that gs3000c15 kit I had. 2800lpx (hynix) ran circles around them.
> 
> Oh, I know.. these yellow stick are ugly (a previous description I used was "cleaned" by mods). Ya just haveta look at your monitor and what they do... lol - and I have them on an open bench too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - what, never went to bed with ugly sticks, but woke up with a few?
> 
> 
> 
> The pretty ones are teasers, the ugly one are pleasers
> 
> Rat Rods are Cool
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> *The pretty ones are teasers, the ugly one are pleasers*
> 
> Rat Rods are Cool
> 
> 
> 
> An axiom... with only few violations.
Click to expand...

But . . . . Don't forget that it's you guys faults that us hot chicks are the way we are . . . .









All that fawning over our every whim from the time you hit puberty just because we're hot, kinda gives us an entitlement complex, . . .

Why put out if you don't have to . . .

Ohhhh, . . . wait, . . . Never mind . . . I was one of the ugly ones.

And yes, *Rat Rods Are Definitely Cool*

Darlene


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> But . . . . Don't forget that it's you guys faults that us hot chicks are the way we are . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that fawning over our every whim from the time you hit puberty just because we're hot, kinda gives us an entitlement complex, . . .
> Why put out if you don't have to . . .
> Ohhhh, . . . wait, . . . Never mind . . . I was one of the ugly ones.
> 
> And yes, *Rat Rods Are Definitely Cool*
> 
> Darlene


You are so right Darlene!


----------



## Silent Scone

What's a Rat Rod?

...


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's a Rat Rod?
> 
> ...


It's a modern day hot rod built in the style of the original vintage hot rods of the 40's and 50's, often with the body looking its age, but with lots of modern power:

https://www.google.com/search?q=rat+rod+show&sa=X&hl=en-GB&rlz=1T4GGHP_en-GBVI477VI477&biw=1352&bih=848&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&ei=UM9pVflhyKY2vYWBwAk&ved=0CCkQsAQ

The hot rod era was the beginning of the drag racing industry and sport.

In a way, it's your father's / grandfather's version of PC modding and overclocking.

Those of us who are old enough to remember the hot rod era, often have some great nostalgic recollections . . . . Ohh jeeeez, how my mom hated some of my motor monkey boyfriends

D.


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry, emphasis fail through text there by me. I know what one is, but I'm from the UK and JPM's choice of wheels is alien to me







.

Still didn't stop me from looking through the photos lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What's a Rat Rod?
> 
> ...


Lol - when this little Brit Car is (finally) done, a Rat is my next build... trying to find a 3 window coup w/o too many plants growing in it.








Before:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what strap are you running?


i am on default did not play with any options yet ---by just selecting a higher freuqncy for the ram wont do now would it ...do i have to change the straps in order to over clock the mem or do i have to
manually change the timings even .


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - when this little Brit Car is (finally) done, a Rat is my next build... trying to find a 3 window coup w/o too many plants growing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Crazy nice, I used to own a 63 years ago, whats the odds


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Crazy nice, I used to own a 63 years ago, whats the odds


not quite zero.









primitive, but a fun car.


----------



## alancsalt

British cars, whose oil once covered the world..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> British cars, whose oil once covered the world..











Dripping under the Bonnet.
that's for sure. And who thought up the POSITIVE GROUND thing?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

How about blue, white, and Green?

TCO




Rampage sure does look sleek in white


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How about blue, white, and Green?
> 
> TCO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage sure does look sleek in white


Red... blue, white.. and RED!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Red... blue, white.. and RED!


A patriotic Computer you say eh?

TCO


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - when this little Brit Car is (finally) done, a Rat is my next build... trying to find a 3 window coup w/o too many plants growing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> A patriotic Computer you say eh?
> 
> TCO


The colors of many nations/states.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is awesome


Wasn't exactly the words I was using when putting the motor/trans (now a close ratio 6) back in. Car drew blood


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ok Final Photos are in! Hope you all enjoy. I really wanted the RVE to pop white.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Take a Gander if you will









TCO

More in the Build Log


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Simply beautiful!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lol - when this little Brit Car is (finally) done, a Rat is my next build... trying to find a 3 window coup w/o too many plants growing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done. My dad had an awesome Healy 3000 back in the 80's. Had to sell it due to divorce after he had spent years restoring it.

What exactly do you mean by Rat?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> British cars, whose oil once covered the world..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dripping under the Bonnet.
> that's for sure. And who thought up the POSITIVE GROUND thing?
Click to expand...

Joseph Lucas, the Prince of Darkness ........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nicely done. My dad had an awesome Healy 3000 back in the 80's. Had to sell it due to divorce after he had spent years restoring it.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by Rat?


Thanks... just a few cosmetic touches left. Runs great!
Sorry about the cause-for-sale, but it happens often. Rat = not pretty (although very cool) but very quick. Google "Rat Rod".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Joseph Lucas, the Prince of Darkness ........


I've acquired a nervous tick triggered when I see "Lucas Electric" labeled on a component.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm getting the Intel 750 series, the 1.2 TB version. It should work in the PCI-E slot at the bottom, the one that shares with the M.2 SSD.

Is that correct, can you use a Intel 750 PCI-E and an m.2 SSD at the same time?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm getting the Intel 750 series, the 1.2 TB version. It should work in the PCI-E slot at the bottom, the one that shares with the M.2 SSD.
> 
> Is that correct, can you use a Intel 750 PCI-E and an m.2 SSD at the same time?


Hello

Yes both devices will be at x4.


----------



## nintari

anyone get the intel 750 non card version to use with this board? I've heard a couple rumblings around that the boot time is horrible with this drive right now... seen it on one review site as well, but now cant seem to find that info again. I'm tied between this and a SM951 for my main OS / frequent programs drive.

also do you have to buy the adapter separately?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> also do you have to buy the adapter separately?


Hello

For the 2.5" drive yes.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes both devices will be at x4.


Have you tried an 750 before? I'm wondering how they show up in Windows, unformatted, do i need drivers, etc?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Have you tried an 750 before? I'm wondering how they show up in Windows, unformatted, do i need drivers, etc?


Hello

All that is needed is the latest UEFI version for the R5E and from within the UEFI set CSM to disabled. A driver for install is not needed if using Win8 or newer. However once the operating system is installed the Intel driver should be installed for best performance.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All that is needed is the latest UEFI version for the R5E and from within the UEFI set CSM to disabled. A driver for install is not needed if using Win8 or newer. However once the operating system is installed the Intel driver should be installed for best performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All that is needed is the latest UEFI version for the R5E and from within the UEFI set CSM to disabled. A driver for install is not needed if using Win8 or newer. However once the operating system is installed the Intel driver should be installed for best performance.


Ok, i'm on 1302 BIOS, that should do or do I need 1401 BIOS that badly?

I'm looking for CSM option, where is it?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ok, i'm on 1302 BIOS, that should do or do I need 1401 BIOS that badly?
> 
> I'm looking for CSM option, where is it?


Under the Boot tab.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Under the Boot tab.


So i disabled "Launch CSM" and now my POST screen looks a LOT sharper and the small letters just got a lot smaller. Basically the POST screen is 4K now,

just making sure, this is normal, right?


----------



## axiumone

Correct, that's normal.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Is 1401 bios truly required for Intel 750 to work?


----------



## axiumone

That I'm not sure about. I'm already on 1401 and I'm only getting my 750 tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> anyone get the intel 750 non card version to use with this board? I've heard a couple rumblings around that the boot time is horrible with this drive right now... seen it on one review site as well, but now cant seem to find that info again. I'm tied between this and a SM951 for my main OS / frequent programs drive.
> 
> also do you have to buy the adapter separately?


Im not sure about BOOT times but what I do know is that if you use S3 resume (suspend to DRAM) BOOT times in the traditional sense are taken out of the equation. That's what I use on my system here and it works excellently. No need to wait around longer than 1~2 seconds and extra earning potential with the 10~20 seconds it saves me every day.









Yes the adapter needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Is 1401 bios truly required for Intel 750 to work?


no - I'm on 1201 using the PCIE version. Runs great!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> That I'm not sure about. I'm already on 1401 and I'm only getting my 750 tomorrow.


Let me know how it goes, if it comes unformatted, how it shows up in Windows and all that.


----------



## nintari

is there a guide on proper setup for a Win 8 / hardware fast boot? Most boards I had used before listed both a fast boot option and a Win 8 fast boot or HW fast boot option... my RVE didn't have this option.

Thanks for the reply on the 750.. I'm tied between the intel 750 and the Samsung SM951 right now and trying to decide, cold boot times are a determining factor for me right now as well. The SM951 would save me space and allow me to do the SSD array I planned on for my programs and games.

With my rig I don't have the space or $$ for a dedicated battery backup to trust leaving sleep mode all the time lol so I tend to turn my PC off all the time. I tried a 1000va smaller brick one and every time I played a game on it or was transcoding video it would start going nuts on me.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Only issues I've had w/ installing w8.1 is trying to install into a RAID array, I set it up by stripping the drives in BiOS and then insert w8.1 install disc and says can't install to drives. My guess is I have something not setup properly (obviouslyt lol)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> is there a guide on proper setup for a Win 8 / hardware fast boot? Most boards I had used before listed both a fast boot option and a Win 8 fast boot or HW fast boot option... my RVE didn't have this option.
> 
> Thanks for the reply on the 750.. I'm tied between the intel 750 and the Samsung SM951 right now and trying to decide, cold boot times are a determining factor for me right now as well. The SM951 would save me space and allow me to do the SSD array I planned on for my programs and games.
> 
> With my rig I don't have the space or $$ for a dedicated battery backup to trust leaving sleep mode all the time lol so I tend to turn my PC off all the time. I tried a 1000va smaller brick one and every time I played a game on it or was transcoding video it would start going nuts on me.


I have the older XP941 as boot drive and the coming 750 SSD as big, fast storage. It works well as a team.

The M.2 will boot faster, even my XP941 can boot my whole rig to desktop in 7 seconds.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - I'm on 1201 using the PCIE version. Runs great!


Ah, then i should ask you....

Does it show up in Windows formatted or unformatted? Anything else in BIOS has to be changed other than disabling CSM?

I don't want to be caught with any surprises, and want this to go smoothly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Ah, then i should ask you....
> 
> Does it show up in Windows formatted or unformatted? Anything else in BIOS has to be changed other than disabling CSM?
> 
> I don't want to be caught with any surprises, and want this to go smoothly.


Actually, I just plugged it in and loaded an image of my existing w8.1 install... easy really. I could use acronis to clone from M.2 -> 750 NVMe. I don;t think I disabled CSM - may be needed for the 2.5 form factor drive with adapter? Will check...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, I just plugged it in and loaded an image of my existing w8.1 install... easy really. I could use acronis to clone from M.2 -> 750 NVMe. I don;t think I disabled CSM - may be needed for the 2.5 form factor drive with adapter? Will check...


Hm, was it already formatted in NTFS?

I plan to keep it as an big secondary storage to my M.2 boot drive, it boots fast enough as it is, and I basically got the 750 for moar super-fast storage.

Yea, CSM is disabled on mine. Did you install the Intel driver?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hm, was it already formatted in NTFS?
> 
> I plan to keep it as an big secondary storage to my M.2 boot drive, it boots fast enough as it is, and I basically got the 750 for moar super-fast storage.
> 
> Yea, CSM is disabled on mine. Did you install the Intel driver?


Hello

You never originally mentioned the drive was going to be configured as secondary storage. If that's the case just install it, install the driver and set it up in Drive Management once booted into Windows. If on Win8 or newer the driver is not required but without it it writes will default to FUA and performance will suffer the same as with the 951.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hm, was it already formatted in NTFS?
> 
> I plan to keep it as an big secondary storage to my M.2 boot drive, it boots fast enough as it is, and I basically got the 750 for moar super-fast storage.
> 
> Yea, CSM is disabled on mine. Did you install the Intel driver?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You never originally mentioned the drive was going to be configured as secondary storage. If that's the case just install it, install the driver and set it up in Drive Management once booted into Windows. If on Win8 or newer the driver is not required but without it it writes will default to FUA and performance will suffer the same as with the 951.


^^ this. I downloaded the driver from Intel's website

but why use it as a storage drive? it's faster than most any M.2.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ChronoBodi

I know the 750 is fast as balls, but as it is, my PC already boots to desktop in like 7 seconds with the roughly 1.2 GB/s XP941.

I needed all the extra space for everything else, Windows is basically already on a fast M.2 but even the 512GB capacity is a bit limiting.

I intend to use it as a video render/stratch disk and install more games to it. N64-style load times!


----------



## ChronoBodi

On a side note, i am on bios 1401, and the rig is running fine and all, and for some reason it shows the Q code "40" all the time.

I looked up the manual and it says something to do with resuming from S4 sleep?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> On a side note, i am on bios 1401, and the rig is running fine and all, and for some reason it shows the Q code "40" all the time.
> 
> I looked up the manual and it says something to do with resuming from S4 sleep?


Yeah, have read that's normal resuming from sleep I think or possibly below.

Found this on another thread.

Default shutdown with Win8.1 is Hybrid S4. If fast start is not disabled in the operating system warm restarts will always boot to Q-Code 40. No other way to get this code once booted into the operating system.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> With my rig I don't have the space or $$ for a dedicated battery backup to trust leaving sleep mode all the time lol so I tend to turn my PC off all the time. I tried a 1000va smaller brick one and every time I played a game on it or was transcoding video it would start going nuts on me.


I don't run any battery backup units here and sleep works just fine for me. I hasten to add though, that I know how to get my system stable and don't run RAID 0 on my rigs where data integrity matters (the very notion is warped). That said,users that get hung up on 10-20 seconds of BOOT time usually have priorities that are warped in a number of areas.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Im not sure about BOOT times but what I do know is that if you use S3 resume (suspend to DRAM) BOOT times in the traditional sense are taken out of the equation. That's what I use on my system here and it works excellently. No need to wait around longer than 1~2 seconds and extra earning potential with the 10~20 seconds it saves me every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the adapter needs to be purchased separately.


This isn't absolute just something I observed with mine, but with the PCI variant it would hang for a few seconds on Q-Code 64 (I think it was) before continuing past the IRST RAID.

Wasn't really worth crying over though.

On the subject of sleep states, I just don't use them. Couldn't really tell you why - just very much in the mindset that if I'm not at it or I'll be away from it for an extended period of time it doesn't need to be on lol. Have no issues using the states though, I know a lot of people have complained EXTENSIVELY about not being able to resume from S3 with q-code BF. Totally not an issue if the overclock is stable.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You never originally mentioned the drive was going to be configured as secondary storage. If that's the case just install it, install the driver and set it up in Drive Management once booted into Windows. If on Win8 or newer the driver is not required but without it it writes will default to FUA and performance will suffer the same as with the 951.


The SM951 NVMe seems to have no problem



http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/samsung-sm951-m-2-pcie-ssd-review-256gb-nvme-performance/3/


----------



## shampoo911

guys, i have a raid0 setup on my rig... but i find ULTRA ANNOYING the raid post screen... is there anyway to avoid that screen?


----------



## axiumone

So I finally installed the intel 750 ssd in the system last night. Drive came unformatted. I was able to make it a boot drive and install win 8.1 without any issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

trying out this GS 3000c15 8x4GB kit... at least I should get it to boot with all sticks. Needed a bit more VSA than 4 sticks, and 1.375V to "regularly" get all to be recognized. ... start on timings and getting 3200c16 to bot up.


T1 on 32GB:


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i have a raid0 setup on my rig... but i find ULTRA ANNOYING the raid post screen... is there anyway to avoid that screen?


Do not restart the computer or turn it off









24/7 computer IS 24/7


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, i have a raid0 setup on my rig... but i find ULTRA ANNOYING the raid post screen... is there anyway to avoid that screen?


Enable fast boot and disable CSM in UEFI. That should bypass the raid screen.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Enable fast boot and disable CSM in UEFI. That should bypass the raid screen.


yeah well.. thing is, i cant disable csm, as my gpu's are not GOP ready... so i have to leave it enabled for the time being...

*OFF TOPIC*

i was doing some research on how to enable GOP on my 7970's black edition double d, but i found like inconclussive results... i like to fiddle with my rig, but right now, i cannot afford bricking any of my gpu... so, if any of you guys, know how to deal with this kind of issue, please PM me and help me out.. thx in advance


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yeah well.. thing is, i cant disable csm, as my gpu's are not GOP ready... so i have to leave it enabled for the time being...
> 
> *OFF TOPIC*
> 
> i was doing some research on how to enable GOP on my 7970's black edition double d, but i found like inconclussive results... i like to fiddle with my rig, but right now, i cannot afford bricking any of my gpu... so, if any of you guys, know how to deal with this kind of issue, please PM me and help me out.. thx in advance


Email XFX support, they may be able to send you a GOP ready bios for your card. I remember that sapphire and msi would send out GOP ready bios on request. I'm not sure if your card uses a custom pcb, but if it's a reference pcb you may be able to find a bios.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

So I am thinking on going the X99 way, And I am really leaning towards the Asus Rampage V Extreme. Only problem is the price.
Could you convince me to buy one, or not buy one? And is the extra price worth it?
Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> So I am thinking on going the X99 way, And I am really leaning towards the Asus Rampage V Extreme. Only problem is the price.
> Could you convince me to buy one, or not buy one? And is the extra price worth it?
> Thanks


x99 Deluxe would be more up your alley if you don't need all the OCing volting whizzbang the RVE comes with, like an OC panel, etc.

$100 cheaper as well. However, the spacing of the PCI-E slots on RVE is most favorable for SLI rigs, since you can have two GPUs and still have 3 slots left over for other things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> So I am thinking on going the X99 way, And I am really leaning towards the Asus Rampage V Extreme. Only problem is the price.
> Could you convince me to buy one, or not buy one? And is the extra price worth it?
> Thanks


best x99 board IMO.. but also pricey. Good thing is you have a lot of choices in x99 MBs


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Hey Guys,

Ive had a few gremlins on my Rampage 5 since i bought it in September 2014 - so i was hoping one of ya had some wise thoughts.

For a very long while, i had boot problems on my 32gigs of G.skill 3000mhz ram, when i enabled the xmp profile. This got sorted from revision 1xxx onward.

Now i started using all sata ports for a setup of 2x ssd in raid 0 and 4x hdd in raid 5. The issue is that the sataport 5 (part of the sata express port) is failing to recognize anything sometimes when i boot.... Used different cables and drives, its just not connected according to the bios. This degrades the raid 5 and i have to reboot a few times until it can see a drive and reubuild. The problem immediatly gets fixed after a bios default run.

Now i'm currently wanting to RMA the board for that sata issue alone, but today i had quite the scare. Windows said i only had 24gigs of ram, so 2 dimms where not pooled. Now i could read dimm information from all slots via cpu-z and i was not getting them to register in the bios before i did yet another bios default run.

Now everything is dandy again, and im ironicly waiting for the raid 5 to rebuild as well...

Before i go through all the hassle, have i missed something bios wise, is there a fix it all setting somewhere? I got an overkill custom water loop in my Corsair 900D (12fans on 4radiators.., so i would really like not to hassle to much with it.

Im on 4ghz with 32x125mhz and 1.15 vcore and stable during all stability tests at a max temp of 60C in prime95 or other heavy cpu benchmarks.
The SSD's are trimming finde and im getting good speed all over when the rebuilding is complete on the raid5.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Ive had a few gremlins on my Rampage 5 since i bought it in September 2014 - so i was hoping one of ya had some wise thoughts.
> 
> For a very long while, i had boot problems on my 32gigs og hynix 3000mhz ram, when i enabled the xmp profile. This got sorted from revision 1xxx onward.
> 
> Now i started using all sata ports for a setup of 2x ssd in raid 0 and 4x hdd in raid 5. The issue is that the sataport 5 (part of the sata express port) is failing to recognize anything sometimes when i boot.... Used different cables and drives, its just not connected according to the bios. This degrades the raid 5 and i have to reboot a few times until it can see a drive and reubuild. The problem immediatly gets fixed after a bios default run.
> 
> Now i'm currently wanting to RMA the board for that sata issue alone, but today i had quite the scare. Windows said i only had 24gigs of ram, so 2 dimms where not pooled. Now i could read dimm information from all slots via cpu-z and i was not getting them to register in the bios before i did yet another bios default run.
> 
> Now everything is dandy again, and im ironicly waiting for the raid 5 to rebuild as well...
> 
> Before i go through all the hassle, have i missed something bios wise, is there a fix it all setting somewhere? I got an overkill custom water loop in my Corsair 900D (12fans on 4radiators.., so i would really like not to hassle to much with it.
> 
> Im on 4ghz with 32x125mhz and 1.15 vcore and stable during all stability tests at a max temp of 60C in prime95 or other heavy cpu benchmarks.
> The SSD's are trimming finde and im getting good speed all over when the rebuilding is complete on the raid5.


Hello

The RAID5 issue could be the result of system instability. The memory detection issue also points in this direction. Test with default performance settings and monitor if the issues continue. Also, what is the model number of the memory kit?


----------



## Marduk-Dk

The Dimms are 2sets of F4-3000C15Q-16GRR

There where delivery issues with the 32gig kit, so G.skill told me it was the same dims as the 32GRR kit. Which should be evident on the 15Q part of the model number.

The stability thingie im keen on, since i had a beta bios sent to me directly from Asus before the official bios revisions fixed the xmp profile. Now that beta bios worked wonders, but im a little worried about using it if the PCH is overvolted dramaticly or something.

For a very loong while Asus was blaming my memory kit for being bad (not faulty dims, but the model). This was despite them being the kit that was being used for the development etc, so Asus even suggested the dims on the official ROG page post launch. So..... i had some quite headet arguments over the phone with various inbetweens until i got an engineer that confirmed their responsibility in getting them working.

Sidenote, i had a system waiting for memory modules for 1.5 months before i could get to boot up my pc for the first time......


----------



## Marduk-Dk

The guy that normally called me during the development of that beta bios, now he even confirmed later on when i called about the sata issue, that it might be some kinda bandwith issue on the DMI end of things during boot.

However, he was quite mellow on how to communicate that to the engineers, since their entire launch team was shut down and had moved on. Now the guys he had on hand was some new chinese blokes instead, which he had a hard time communicating issues with.

Bottom line, im still thinking its a revision/bios issue that is causing the gremlin, so im considdering running perma cold boots, to force retraining of the memory and such everytime.

Now if any has an idea, its very welcome.


----------



## kaistledine

Guys can anyone show me the location of the thermal senor pins on the motherboard ? And cant hey be used for a water cooling temp sensor ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Guys can anyone show me the location of the thermal senor pins on the motherboard ? And cant hey be used for a water cooling temp sensor ?


Hello

If the temp senors are 10K yes they can be used. Their locations are clearly shown in the included user manual.


----------



## Marduk-Dk

There should be a page in your manual, but ye they are great for watercooling thermals.

You can manage the PWM/DC signals based on their reading, which i use for my gpu setup.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the temp senors are 10K yes they can be used. Their locations are clearly shown in the included user manual.


Yeah I haven't bought it yet so I don't know ! haha can anyone here point me in the right direction ?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the temp senors are 10K yes they can be used. Their locations are clearly shown in the included user manual.


The sensor I was looking at would be one like this
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-184-BP


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Yeah I haven't bought it yet so I don't know ! haha can anyone here point me in the right direction ?


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/e9550_rampage_v_extreme_ug_for_web_only.pdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> The sensor I was looking at would be one like this
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-184-BP


Hello

I use two of those in white and they work fine.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/e9550_rampage_v_extreme_ug_for_web_only.pdf
> Hello
> 
> I use two of those in white and they work fine.


Thank you !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> The Dimms *are 2sets of F4-3000C15Q-16GRR*
> 
> There where delivery issues with the 32gig kit, so Hynix told me it was the same dims as the 32GRR kit. Which should be evident on the 15Q part of the model number.
> 
> The stability thingie im keen on, since i had a beta bios sent to me directly from Asus before the official bios revisions fixed the xmp profile. Now that beta bios worked wonders, but im a little worried about using it if the PCH is overvolted dramaticly or something.
> 
> For a very loong while Asus was blaming my memory kit for being bad (not faulty dims, but the model). This was despite them being the kit that was being used for the development etc, so Asus even suggested the dims on the official ROG page post launch. So..... i had some quite headet arguments over the phone with various inbetweens until i got an engineer that confirmed their responsibility in getting them working.
> 
> Sidenote, i had a system waiting for memory modules for 1.5 months before i could get to boot up my pc for the first time......


at what frequency are you trying to run the 2 mixed memory kits. Also, If I understand what you said... GSKill told you these two kits would work at XMP speeds as a combined 32GB on the R5E? how did you test the stability of that 32GB?

anyway - dropped sticks acan/might be fixed by running a higher training voltage and setting Eventual voltage to the run-stable amount. Increasing cache voltage and VSA can help too. I just put in a set of 8x4GB sticks yesterday and after a little tweaking have them running at 3200c16... but it did require increases in cache, VSA and Training voltage vs a 4x4GB kit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Thank you !


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at what frequency are you trying to run the 2 memory kits. Also, If I understand what you said... GSKill told you these two kits would work at XMP speeds as a combined 32GB on the R5E?


Im just running them XMP, so 3000mhz - nothing special tbh. But ye G.skill said they should work like the 32GRR kit. But Asus also confirmed the same gremlins was present in the 32GRR kit.

G.skill sorry... Not Hynix







-im a little hungover atm.


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Thanks Jpmboy, i forgot that option from when i was fiddling with it last. But then again the inability to recognize all 8 dimms are hopefully a thing of the past, and it just took the bios default.

The persisting issue is really the sata5 port thingie. Im getting a 50% boot chance on that port atm.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at what frequency are you trying to run the 2 memory kits. Also, If I understand what you said... GSKill told you these two kits would work at XMP speeds as a combined 32GB on the R5E?


HElo

G.Skill would not state that. In fact they have numerous times stated just the opposite. Also ASUS does not support combining kits past JEDEC specifications other then suggesting settings that may help with stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> Im just running them XMP, so 3000mhz - nothing special tbh. But ye G.skill said they should work like the 32GRR kit. But Asus also confirmed the same gremlins was present in the 32GRR kit.
> 
> G.skill sorry... Not Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -im a little hungover atm.


It's likely they were never really good at XMP. Gonna need more info (bios screen shots) in order to help w/o playing 20 questions...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HElo
> 
> G.Skill would not state that. In fact they have numerous times stated just the opposite. Also ASUS does not support combining kits past JEDEC specifications other then suggesting settings that may help with stability.


yup... just checking with marduk...


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Ahh thats a darn shame i dont have that on mail then... im currently fiddling through my inbox for the mails from G.skill and Asus, but that conversation was on the phone


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Well im starting to realize im at a loss on the memory it would seem.

I tried running the stock speed of 2133mhz (bios default) and the sata 5 port was still acting up. Should i just focus on that if i go the RMA route?

I mean, its not that i don't see the idea in bringing up the memory and xmp issue as port of the equation, but it have not been acting up for 6months now and run just fine again. It is passing any memory test i throw at it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> Ahh thats a darn shame i dont have that on mail then... im currently fiddling through my inbox for the mails from G.skill and Asus, but that conversation was on the phone


Hello

What I wrote above is in print. One should be able to find G.Skill's stance on combining memory kits through their replies at their forum, Raja wrote an article about combing kits linked below. I don't believe G.Skill has any plans on reversing their view regarding this and this has not changed in regards to ASUS.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Thanks Praz,

That post by asus makes alot of sense considdering all the drama around december with the XMP profiles on the RE5.

I wont beat the dead horse any more, so i will just praise myself lucky that its working for me atleast. I do however sigh slightly over this being a rather easy hole to fall into for any average consumer.

I thought my self safe on that regard when i was told the dimms where exactly the same timing wise etc. So after waiting the 1.5 months without a working system i just went for it.


----------



## kaistledine

Talking about XMP profiles

Can anyone see any issues with

The Asus V ramp Extreme
5930k O.C
G Skill DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 ?

Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id proberly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> Thanks Praz,
> 
> That post by asus makes alot of sense considdering all the drama around december with the XMP profiles on the RE5.
> 
> I wont beat the dead horse any more, so i will just praise myself lucky that its working for me atleast. I do however sigh slightly over this being a rather easy hole to fall into for any average consumer.
> 
> I thought my self safe on that regard when i was told the dimms where exactly the same timing wise etc. So after waiting the 1.5 months without a working system i just went for it.


Hello

You're welcome. That "hole" should not be as easy to fall into as it appears. The main reason we see why people purchase multiple kits instead of an equivalent single kit is for one of two reasons. A single kit is not available with the desired specifications or two separate kits are less expensive than a single kit. A bit of thought regarding this points to the unavailability or the increased expense being the result of the difficulty to qualify these number of modules working together.


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Your completely right, but i hope you can sense that i did consider the whole combining kits does not work.

The only reason i jumped the gun was cause of the "false" assurance i got after repeating communication back and forth. I had the 32GRR kit on order, but they couldn't deliver even the 16GRR for the whole of september and october, which i constantly nagged on them about :/


----------



## Marduk-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Talking about XMP profiles
> 
> Can anyone see any issues with
> 
> The Asus V ramp Extreme
> 5930k O.C
> G Skill DDR4 3200Mhz CL16 ?
> 
> Interestingly the 16GB kit at 3200mhz is the same price as 32GB at 2800mhz . Id proberly not use the extra ram but is it worth it and just O.C the ram higher with twice as much ram ?


With the ongoing discussion regarding XMP, i doubt you will have much luck overclocking an 8dimm kit. Now all the G.skill kits seems to share timings but are reported stable at different frequencies, so i would not be surprised if you wont get them stable at much higher.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> With the ongoing discussion regarding XMP, i doubt you will have much luck overclocking an 8dimm kit. Now all the G.skill kits seems to share timings but are reported stable at different frequencies, so i would not be surprised if you wont get them stable at much higher.


Thanks for the info !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marduk-Dk*
> 
> With the ongoing discussion regarding XMP, i doubt you will have much luck overclocking an 8dimm kit. Now all the G.skill kits seems to share timings but are reported stable at different frequencies, so i would not be surprised if you wont get them stable at much higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Thanks for the info !


8x4GB 3000 kit at 3200


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 8x4GB 3000 kit at 3200


ah nice !

I cant seem to find any 8x4Gb kits here in the UK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> ah nice !
> 
> I cant seem to find any 8x4Gb kits here in the UK


us newegg in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7560_20#post_23999432


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> us newegg in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7560_20#post_23999432


yeah I've seen it , still cant get it over here .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> yeah I've seen it , still cant get it over here .











...consoles UK brother...


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...consoles UK brother...


Of course how could I forget !


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I saw on a french forum that it was necessary (it can help "the OC" to be stable) put the same voltage at the "DRAM Voltage" and at "CPU Boot Input Voltage"
And also for the voltage of the "DRAM Eventual Voltage", remove 0.050v compared to "DRAM Voltage"

I've never seen this for OC, what is it?

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 8x4GB 3000 kit at 3200


Nice, now bin the 2 or 4 best out of them and see if you can get them to 3300.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nice, now bin the 2 or 4 best out of them and see if you can get them to 3300.


lol - funny thing is, if AID64 memory bench means anything 3200 is a bit better than 3333 at least with 16GB. 3333 on strap 125 is gonna be tough. still tweaking 3200 tight - gets an error at ~ 200% in memtest pro.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Well this kinda sucks, the Intel PCI-E is blocking the USB 3 plug on the bottom of the mobo, can anyone verify if its possible to have a internal USB 3 plug with the Intel SSD at the same time?

Seems unlikely, the USB 3 internal header is too fat to the point where the SSD blocks it.











Yea i could put the SSD in the middle between the card, but the top card already suffers the penalty of being hotter than the bottom card by the laws of thermodynamics and air flow, so not really an option there.



But, it's a small loss for such awesomeness here:


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Stick your card in between the graphics cards will help







black slot









Where is your cabelmanagment ?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Stick your card in between the graphics cards will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your cabelmanagment ?


Cable management is impossible when you fill up all the SATA ports, lol.

Black slot is taken up by USB 3.1 card, and not that I can use it for Intel ssd anyway since its a PCH lane, not direct to CPU.

Is there a right angle USB 3 internal header?


----------



## axiumone

http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-FF-Adapter-Cable-%28Low-Profile-Connector%29.html


----------



## narutoninjakid

Hi Guys I'm interested in this motherboard but I'm fairly wary at this point. I've been reading about this board on Newegg and it seems a lot of people are having issues with random reboots and other such issues such as detecting RAM and such. IM building my pc in July and was really liking ASUS as having the best reputation with motherboards and having a robust UEFI Bios and features. What is your consensus? Should I not be worried? I was starting to look at other manufactures to see who else is good. I'm not seeing anyone who has all the features the ASUS has. Would appreciate any input on your experiences. Considering this is the most expensive X99 motherboard by far I would hope not to have these issues.

Here is a link to my build. Formerly had 2 980's but will sli 2 980ti's instead.

My build so far : PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
Type Item Price
CPU Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor
$384.97 @ NCIX US
CPU Cooler Swiftech H220-X 55.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
-
Motherboard Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
$388.49 @ Newegg
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
$220.00 @ Amazon
Storage Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
$284.82 @ Amazon
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
$552.99 @ Amazon
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)
$552.99 @ Amazon
Case Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case
$149.99 @ Amazon
Power Supply EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
$189.99 @ NCIX US
Case Fan Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans
$24.15 @ NCIX US
Case Fan Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
$21.89 @ Amazon
Case Fan Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan
$15.99 @ NCIX US
Case Fan Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan
$15.99 @ NCIX US
Fan Controller NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller
$29.99 @ Amazon
Monitor LG 34UM95 60Hz 34.0" Monitor
$819.00
Keyboard Corsair K70 RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard
$169.00 @ NCIX US
Mouse Razer DeathAdder Chroma Wired Optical Mouse
$54.89 @ Amazon
Other Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply $89.99
Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discounts
Total $3965.13
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-04-23 09:36 EDT-0400


----------



## KedarWolf

I think the EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 have a problem with the cooler not fully covering the GPU. Better to go with Gigabyte or MSI I think.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think the EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 have a problem with the cooler not fully covering the GPU. Better to go with Gigabyte or MSI I think.


Think?


----------



## PipJones

I give in ... can someone help me please?

I'm trying to setup the O/C panel.

I've got it setup in my case as the "basic" setup, both cables connected and updated to latest bios.

I'm expecting to be able to set it up so that you can program your own profiles (Base, Lv1, Lv2?)

If so, how?

What do you use to define the profiles etc.?

I figure I must be missing something really obvious, or i've got it totally wrong. Screenies and software links would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I give in ... can someone help me please?
> 
> I'm trying to setup the O/C panel.
> 
> I've got it setup in my case as the "basic" setup, both cables connected and updated to latest bios.
> 
> I'm expecting to be able to set it up so that you can program your own profiles (Base, Lv1, Lv2?)
> 
> If so, how?
> 
> What do you use to define the profiles etc.?
> 
> I figure I must be missing something really obvious, or i've got it totally wrong. Screenies and software links would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


NOt to be pedantic or anything, butI just used the MB manaul. Pretty well described in there.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not to be pedantic or anything, but, just used the MB manual. Pretty well described in there.


Hey, thanks for replying, nothing wrong with a bit of pedantry!

Do you mean the Asus Rampage V manual?

Yes, I looked in there. In the version I've got there are plenty of instructions on how to install the unit - but nothing on how to set the profiles up!

Oh, hang-on ... after OCR'ing and scanning for "OC Panel" ...

"Ensure that you have installed ROG Connect Plus driver for the NORMAL Mode of the OC Panel."

... is that the s/w that enables you to define the profiles?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hey, thanks for replying, nothing wrong with a bit of pedantry!
> 
> Do you mean the Asus Rampage V manual?
> 
> Yes, I looked in there. In the version I've got there are plenty of instructions on how to install the unit - but nothing on how to set the profiles up!
> 
> Oh, hang-on ... after OCR'ing and scanning for "OC Panel" ...
> 
> "Ensure that you have installed ROG Connect Plus driver for the NORMAL Mode of the OC Panel."
> 
> ... is that the s/w that enables you to define the profiles?


that has to be enabled, yes. I'm no expert on the OC panel (I just use the bios or TurboV core for on the fly... which is really not the best way to OC you rig). ask the question here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7620_20#post_24011191


----------



## axiumone

I have the chipset and vrm acetal clean csq block that I'll be listing soon. It's been sitting in the box for a few months now.


----------



## thrgk

I was wondering, can anyone confirm that if I switch from 4 290x + WB to 2 980ti+WB, that my Corsair 1200w power supply will be enough? Right now I have my 1200w run everything but the 3rd and 4th 290x, I have their own RM 750W that ONLY runs the 3rd and 4th card.

So is a 1200w enough for 5960x Oc'ed, maximus extreme x99, ram, fans, pumps, 2 980ti, etc?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I was wondering, can anyone confirm that if I switch from 4 290x + WB to 2 980ti+WB, that my Corsair 1200w power supply will be enough? Right now I have my 1200w run everything but the 3rd and 4th 290x, I have their own RM 750W that ONLY runs the 3rd and 4th card.
> 
> So is a 1200w enough for 5960x Oc'ed, maximus extreme x99, ram, fans, pumps, 2 980ti, etc?


Yes, that should be enough. Under normal usage, I don't break 800W with a 5960X and two 980s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I was wondering, can anyone confirm that if I switch from 4 290x + WB to 2 980ti+WB, that my Corsair 1200w power supply will be enough? Right now I have my 1200w run everything but the 3rd and 4th 290x, I have their own RM 750W that ONLY runs the 3rd and 4th card.
> 
> So is a 1200w enough for 5960x Oc'ed, maximus extreme x99, ram, fans, pumps, 2 980ti, etc?


yeah - as yuh said. you're good, the 290x's pull more watts than 980s do.


----------



## DarthBaggins

That's an understatement lol the 290x's pull alot especially when OC'd, do have to hand it to Nvidia for pulling out more power efficient GPU's this go-round


----------



## ChronoBodi

Playing bfh on my rig pulls only 570 Watts, though that's the 290xs at stock 1030 MHz and 1.150v 5960x @ 4 ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> That's an understatement lol the 290x's pull alot especially when OC'd, do have to hand it to Nvidia for pulling out more power efficient GPU's this go-round


def. the 290x I had was a power hungry little thing. And the 295x2 in the other rig here is a fire breather (but no where near the 780Ti Kingpin in that regard). Yeah - maxwell is a cool little critter, that's for sure. I am waiting on AMD's new release.... someday.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that has to be enabled, yes. I'm no expert on the OC panel (I just use the bios or TurboV core for on the fly... which is really not the best way to OC you rig). ask the question here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/7620_20#post_24011191


Just in case any other newbie rve owners or OC panel owners need a follow up on this ...

There is a line on the top of page 2-21 of the manual that tells you to install a driver.

I used a file called "ROGConnectPlus_Win7-8-8-1_V10028.zip" downloaded from the drivers part of the rve website.

Once this is installed, the button on the front "works" and changes the multiplier to something that appears to be values that you can't change.

If anyone knows how to change the values that this button uses, please correct me.









I can't use it because my FSB is set at 125, as soon as I use the button my multiplier goes up to 42 or something (5+ Ghz), not good. Machine hangs.


----------



## PipJones

My first O/C with the 5820K. I've pretty much left everything on the XMP defaults.

I'm aiming for 4.3Ghz+

What I don't understand is that i've set the multiplier to 35x in BIOS, yet:

OC panel reports 35x
AI Suite reports 34x
CPU-z, AIDA, RealTemp report 33x

Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Kimir

because your bus speed is 125. 125*33=4.125Ghz


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> because your bus speed is 125. 125*33=4.125Ghz


Thanks Kimir,

I understand that the bus speed is 125, that's not the problem that I am describing.

It's the multiplier that appears to be adjusting, dropping from the 35 (or 36!) that I have set in the BIOS.

I've just watched CPU-z drop from 36 to 33 in front of my very eyes. All i did was launch RealTempGT!

*Edit, reproducible
From a cold reboot, BIOS multiplier is set at 36.
Launch RealTempGT (v3.70) and the multiplier drops to 33x.
I'm only using it for the XS Bench as a quick benchmark measurement!


----------



## Kimir

Ah yeah, that's intel speedstep, decrease multiplier under idle, it should even decrease to 12.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ah yeah, that's intel speedstep, decrease multiplier under idle, it should even decrease to 12.


Confirmed. Disabled speedstep in BIOS and RealTemp doesn't drop the multiplier when launched.

Now I know why that XS benchmarks score was so low. I've been comparing with my old x5675 setup and not getting the expected improvement.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks Kimir,
> 
> I understand that the bus speed is 125, that's not the problem that I am describing.
> 
> It's the multiplier that appears to be adjusting, dropping from the 35 (or 36!) that I have set in the BIOS.
> 
> I've just watched CPU-z drop from 36 to 33 in front of my very eyes. All i did was launch RealTempGT!
> 
> *Edit, reproducible
> From a cold reboot, BIOS multiplier is set at 36.
> Launch RealTempGT (v3.70) and the multiplier drops to 33x.
> I'm only using it for the XS Bench as a quick benchmark measurement!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Confirmed. Disabled speedstep in BIOS and RealTemp doesn't drop the multiplier when launched.
> 
> Now I know why that XS benchmarks score was so low. I've been comparing with my old x5675 setup and not getting the expected improvement.


realtemp gt seems buggy to me. try cpuZ or AID64...


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> realtemp gt seems buggy to me. try cpuZ or AID64...


Yeah, it's the first time I've seen a program actually kick in Intel Speedstep.

I only use it for the XS bench tool, it's just a quick CPU measurement to compare results between o/c's.

*EDIT(s): Interesting thread(s) with RealTemp Author

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtemp-resetting-my-overclock.189144/

new version -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition/40


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yeah, it's the first time I've seen a program actually kick in Intel Speedstep.
> 
> I only use it for the XS bench tool, it's just a quick CPU measurement to compare results between o/c's.
> 
> *EDIT: Interesting thread with RealTemp Author
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/realtemp-resetting-my-overclock.189144/


thanks for the link - I'm still waiting for an update for 8-core processors...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Speaking of dip switches. I've realized a pretty major bummer about this board recently. If you have more than 2 cards installed, turning off a card via dip switches doesn't make the board disregard the card physically.
> 
> Here's an example. I have cards installed in slots 1, 2 and 4. Which leads to x16, x8 and x8. Turning off slot 2 via dip switches, should produce x16 on slot 1 and x16 on slot 4, but it doesnt. The result you get is slot 1 is x16 and slot 4 is still x8, even though windows and the motherboard say that there's nothing present in that slot 2.


This is a really late response, but this is the same on all mother boards. The dips witch is only controlling one of the 16 lanes, and I guess it is the reporting lane that tells the bios and windows that something is installed. This happened on my z87 Classified, x79 Dark and RVE,so it is a limitation of the lanes switch. They would need a switch for every pin that has power for it to not detect something installed, which would be horrific lol.

One thing I would like to see is 16x8x16 for tri sli.

I have seen other companies advertise it, so I would think it would be possible for Asus as well.

The only limitation would be using the m.2 slot, of course. As that would require 4 lanes itself.

I also updated the bios 2 nights ago. I went for 4.4ghz core/3.9cache stable to 4.5ghz/4.0ghz, since I was still 4 bios revisions back. I like that! Well done Asus. Now, can I buy a USB 3.1 hub, lol. I don't need it yet, but I will get one that is the PCI key type soon.


----------



## Baasha

Is there any significant difference between the 1401 BIOS and the 1302 version? I just noticed I have the 1302 so I downloaded the latest one - not sure if I should update at this juncture(?).


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there any significant difference between the 1401 BIOS and the 1302 version? I just noticed I have the 1302 so I downloaded the latest one - not sure if I should update at this juncture(?).


If it isn't broke, don't fix it, that's my moto. If alls ok with the bios you are using, why flash, unless the new bios resolves an issue you may have.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> If it isn't broke, don't fix it, that's my moto. If alls ok with the bios you are using, why flash, unless the new bios resolves an issue you may have.


lol - I'm still using 1201.. good with NVMe and no other issues... so why "update"?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there any significant difference between the 1401 BIOS and the 1302 version? I just noticed I have the 1302 so I downloaded the latest one - not sure if I should update at this juncture(?).


I've tried both 1302 and 1401 and got a higher stable overclock with 1401. Only think to be careful is the system agent voltage if left on Auto will default to 1.5v with 1401 which is far too high. You'd want that voltage at 1.15v or lower.

Also know that any Overclock Profiles you have saved will not work after the update so you'll have to manually set all your settings.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Speaking of dip switches. I've realized a pretty major bummer about this board recently. If you have more than 2 cards installed, turning off a card via dip switches doesn't make the board disregard the card physically.
> 
> Here's an example. I have cards installed in slots 1, 2 and 4. Which leads to x16, x8 and x8. Turning off slot 2 via dip switches, should produce x16 on slot 1 and x16 on slot 4, but it doesnt. The result you get is slot 1 is x16 and slot 4 is still x8, even though windows and the motherboard say that there's nothing present in that slot 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This is a really late response, but this is the same on all mother boards. The dips witch is only controlling one of the 16 lanes, and I guess it is the reporting lane that tells the bios and windows that something is installed. This happened on my z87 Classified, x79 Dark and RVE,so it is a limitation of the lanes switch. They would need a switch for every pin that has power for it to not detect something installed, which would be horrific lol.
> 
> One thing I would like to see is 16x8x16 for tri sli.
> 
> I have seen other companies advertise it, so I would think it would be possible for Asus as well.
> 
> The only limitation would be using the m.2 slot, of course. As that would require 4 lanes itself.
> 
> I also updated the bios 2 nights ago. I went for 4.4ghz core/3.9cache stable to 4.5ghz/4.0ghz, since I was still 4 bios revisions back. I like that! Well done Asus. Now, can I buy a USB 3.1 hub, lol. I don't need it yet, but I will get one that is the PCI key type soon.


Late response but i may have the info you are looking for.

PCIE lanes are not always pinned for 16x. some slots while "full sized" do not have pins running all the way down. that means that no matter if there was only 1 gpu in the entire system in that specified slot.... it will never run at 16x. check your mobo guide as to which slots are for 16 and which are for 8 and 4. most atx/eatx etc that have multiple pcie slots are geared this way.

Other than that, you can kill lanes by adding m.2 or sometimes having too many sata connections as the first4-6 are usually on a controller and the last 2-4 are on a different controller that may use pcie lanes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Only think to be careful is the system agent voltage if left on Auto will default to 1.5v with 1401 which is far too high


Hello

You may want to check for a corrupted flash. Nobody else has reported this and I have not seen this even after extensive testing.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'm still using 1201.. good with NVMe and no other issues... so why "update"?


I only flash when I have to, but don't tell the wife. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I only flash when I have to, but don't tell the wife. lol


heck, I gotta flash my wife.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've tried both 1302 and 1401 and got a higher stable overclock with 1401. Only think to be careful is the system agent voltage if left on Auto will default to 1.5v with 1401 which is far too high. You'd want that voltage at 1.15v or lower.
> 
> Also know that any Overclock Profiles you have saved will not work after the update so you'll have to manually set all your settings.


what should the default safe voltage be for system agent voltage ....

do the latest bios from asus fix this problem .


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> what should the default safe voltage be for system agent voltage ....
> 
> do the latest bios from asus fix this problem .


I do 1.15v maximum but someone else said they never had this problem. I'm going to set everything to default using F5 when I get home from work, reboot, and check in the voltages in the monitoring section. It happened to me and when I mentioned it in a different post I was told it was a bug in the 1401 bios which is why I mentioned that. I'll be at home and can check late tonight.


----------



## Nytestryke

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=32228

My accountant says no no, but vmware workstation says yes yes... I want to see a GS kit though for pricing difference, dom plats always more expensive







Crazy kit though, might be useful for RAMDISK or something similar.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heck, I gotta flash my wife.


LOL !!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Late response but i may have the info you are looking for.
> 
> PCIE lanes are not always pinned for 16x. some slots while "full sized" do not have pins running all the way down. that means that no matter if there was only 1 gpu in the entire system in that specified slot.... it will never run at 16x. check your mobo guide as to which slots are for 16 and which are for 8 and 4. most atx/eatx etc that have multiple pcie slots are geared this way.
> 
> Other than that, you can kill lanes by adding m.2 or sometimes having too many sata connections as the first4-6 are usually on a controller and the last 2-4 are on a different controller that may use pcie lanes.


Referring specifically to the Rampage V Extreme, they are wired to run up to x16-x8-x16-x8 but obvious limitations of the cpu are 40 lanes total, which would leave x16-x8-x16 available to anyone that does not use the m.2 or too many drives. When running 2 cards, x16 is available, and this is why I said I wish Asus would allow it also. X8 is not fully saturated, so it isn't a hindrance, but it would be nice to see them apply this ability.

My question comes with 4 way sli and the m.2 now, as I am considering a 4th gpu for folding on this system. I don't want to spend the money of a 4th gpu and find out the lanes are set to where one of the cards is impacted. I know it is in the manual, but I don't have time to look just yet. Can anyone verify using 4way sli and a m.2?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Late response but i may have the info you are looking for.
> 
> PCIE lanes are not always pinned for 16x. some slots while "full sized" do not have pins running all the way down. that means that no matter if there was only 1 gpu in the entire system in that specified slot.... it will never run at 16x. check your mobo guide as to which slots are for 16 and which are for 8 and 4. most atx/eatx etc that have multiple pcie slots are geared this way.
> 
> Other than that, you can kill lanes by adding m.2 or sometimes having too many sata connections as the first4-6 are usually on a controller and the last 2-4 are on a different controller that may use pcie lanes.


Hello

SATA port connected drives will have no impact on the PCIe lanes used for graphics cards. The PCIe lanes for the SATA ports are from the PCH not the CPU.


----------



## kaistledine

alright guys !

i've already posted this in another thread and im fairly certain that the 3200Mhz is the one to get but thought id ask here as its this Motherboard Ill be getting

Ive found these two kits , which one is better ?
https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3200mhz-pc4-25600-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html
https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3400mhz-pc4-27200-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html

There is a minor price between them both but will a I7 5930K have any problem using the 3.4Ghz ram ? and overclocking with...


----------



## moorhen2

A lot will depend on your chips IMC, so it's a bit of a Lottery, no guarantees in this game.

On a side note, OCers have the 3200 kit cheaper.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This is a really late response, but this is the same on all mother boards. The dips witch is only controlling one of the 16 lanes, and I guess it is the reporting lane that tells the bios and windows that something is installed. This happened on my z87 Classified, x79 Dark and RVE,so it is a limitation of the lanes switch. They would need a switch for every pin that has power for it to not detect something installed, which would be horrific lol.
> 
> One thing I would like to see is 16x8x16 for tri sli.
> 
> I have seen other companies advertise it, so I would think it would be possible for Asus as well.
> 
> The only limitation would be using the m.2 slot, of course. As that would require 4 lanes itself.
> 
> I also updated the bios 2 nights ago. I went for 4.4ghz core/3.9cache stable to 4.5ghz/4.0ghz, since I was still 4 bios revisions back. I like that! Well done Asus. Now, can I buy a USB 3.1 hub, lol. I don't need it yet, but I will get one that is the PCI key type soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Speaking of dip switches. I've realized a pretty major bummer about this board recently. If you have more than 2 cards installed, turning off a card via dip switches doesn't make the board disregard the card physically.
> 
> Here's an example. I have cards installed in slots 1, 2 and 4. Which leads to x16, x8 and x8. Turning off slot 2 via dip switches, should produce x16 on slot 1 and x16 on slot 4, but it doesnt. The result you get is slot 1 is x16 and slot 4 is still x8, even though windows and the motherboard say that there's nothing present in that slot 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SATA port connected drives will have no impact on the PCIe lanes used for graphics cards. The PCIe lanes for the SATA ports are from the PCH not the CPU.


Right right... wasnt thinking... forgot they have their own controller. was thinking about m.2 and got carried away. but the rest still stands. you can never get 16 out of an 8 pinned slot.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Right right... wasnt thinking... forgot they have their own controller. was thinking about m.2 and got carried away. but the rest still stands. you can never get 16 out of an 8 pinned slot.


look at slot 1 and slot 4... You can physically see the wires in all 16 lanes. Hence my point, it is wired for UP to x16-x8-x16-x8. Of course you can't get 16 out of one wired for 8,but what stops them from getting 16 out of 16 with 3 way?

2way is also x16-x16 just like many other major brands. Unlike others they don't do as I mentioned above.

Also,no hardware limitations at all simply a bios/Asus limitation.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> alright guys !
> 
> i've already posted this in another thread and im fairly certain that the 3200Mhz is the one to get but thought id ask here as its this Motherboard Ill be getting
> 
> Ive found these two kits , which one is better ?
> https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3200mhz-pc4-25600-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html
> https://www.memoryc.com/computer-memory/ddr4/16gb-gskill-ripjaws-4-ddr4-3400mhz-pc4-27200-cl16-quad-channel-cooling-fans.html
> 
> There is a minor price between them both but will a I7 5930K have any problem using the 3.4Ghz ram ? and overclocking with...


I'd say stick with the 3200's as higher than 3200 can be a real pain in the arse to get stable due to variations in CPU IMC capabilities.


----------



## MerkageTurk

hi fellow members of rampage, what isthe Recommended m.2 drive for rampage

Boot drive plus i want to use all bandwidth


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> hi fellow members of rampage, what isthe Recommended m.2 drive for rampage
> 
> Boot drive plus i want to use all bandwidth


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> hi fellow members of rampage, what isthe Recommended m.2 drive for rampage
> 
> Boot drive plus i want to use all bandwidth


Samsung SM951 NVMe would be your best bet. The NVMe alone gives it 200-300 MB/s better bandwidth over the AHCI version.

Or, the Intel 750 SSD PCI-E can be used as a boot drive as well. Both can co-exist in the same motherboard with 40 PCI-E lanes, with the Intel SSD taking up the bottom PCI-E red slot and the SM951 taking up the m.2 slot.

M.2 cannot be used if you're doing 3 or 4 way SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Samsung SM951 NVMe would be your best bet. The NVMe alone gives it 200-300 MB/s better bandwidth over the AHCI version.


Hello

The NVMe version of the 951 uses FUA that kills performance compared to the AHCI version. Samsung has confirmed this limitation and has blamed the built-in Windows driver as the cause.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The NVMe version of the 951 uses FUA that kills performance compared to the AHCI version. Samsung has confirmed this limitation and has blamed the built-in Windows driver as the cause.


What's FUA?

Oh, well, I didn't know NVMe version was bad, but Samsung wouldn't make their own NVMe driver for it since it's OEM.


----------



## MerkageTurk

So what should I go for?

Samsung 850 pro?

Thanks repped


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> So what should I go for?
> 
> Samsung 850 pro?
> 
> Thanks repped


Apparently, the NVMe version of SM951 has poor write performance due to it having no battery-backed cache, so the default MS NVMe driver keeps doing FUA commands to make up for lack of battery on M.2 drive, so it kills write performances.

The AHCI version works very well without this issue, but, I still recommend the Intel 750 PCI-E 400GB instead. That has battery-backed cache and Intel driver for optimum performance.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What's FUA?
> 
> Oh, well, I didn't know NVMe version was bad, but Samsung wouldn't make their own NVMe driver for it since it's OEM.


Hello

Forced Unit Access. The native Windows AHCI driver does use FUA. Nor does the Intel 750 driver.


----------



## MerkageTurk

So what should I get? I want the fastest.


----------



## Praz

Hello

For high performance with this platform the 750 is really the only consumer drive that ticks all the boxes. The AHCI version of the 951 offers great performance but comes without a manufacturer warranty or support. Most all other drives, regardless of manufacturer, fall far behind either of these drives.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Yea, what he said, and there's no M.2 version of the Intel 750 since the 18 channel enterprise controller on it is too power hungry for an M.2, which is meant for laptops.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Posted this in the Haswell-E thread, and just wanted to add it here for further dissemination:

@[email protected] Can Asus consider attaching the M.2 to Lane 1 in future revisions.. it is a waste that you wired m.2 to lane 4, when lane one has x16 with a 40 lane cpu and 4 ways SLI (16-8-8-4[with m.2]) Yet, with Tri SLI, even the 5820k can drive the m.2... That seems like poor planning to cut the throat of lane 4 and/or the m.2 when you have 8 extra lanes available on lane 1 that could have worked perfectly...


----------



## ChronoBodi

We just need future platforms to have more than 40 lanes... well, actually they're doing that on Skylake chipset where its not 8 lane PCI-E 2.0 but 20 lane PCI-E 3.0 for the express purposes of more m.2 lanes









Now, if Skylake-E has a CPU lane loadout of 56 lanes, that would be cool.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Posted this in the Haswell-E thread, and just wanted to add it here for further dissemination:
> 
> @[email protected] Can Asus consider attaching the M.2 to Lane 1 in future revisions.. it is a waste that you wired m.2 to lane 4, when lane one has x16 with a 40 lane cpu and 4 ways SLI (16-8-8-4[with m.2]) Yet, with Tri SLI, even the 5820k can drive the m.2... That seems like poor planning to cut the throat of lane 4 and/or the m.2 when you have 8 extra lanes available on lane 1 that could have worked perfectly...


No, we would not do that because adding lane switches to the primary slot would introduce a slight latency hit. As these boards are used competitively for benchmarking, latency matters. Sorry.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No, we would not do that because adding lane switches to the primary slot would introduce a slight latency hit. As these boards are used competitively for benchmarking, latency matters. Sorry.


I Would just love to see support, since load times would be reduced due to the extra bandwidth and speed of the m.2 over a sata drive, which I would think would give better scores when load times are considered with benchmarks.

I appreciate the answer either way.


----------



## [email protected]

3D benchmark scores matter most in this context and for that, M.2 drives are not used.


----------



## PipJones

I think I've finished with my o/c. I'm not sure what the average is for the 5820K, but here goes. What do you think? Can it / should it go higher? Thanks!

i7-5820K @ 4375Mhz (35x125, Core Voltage: 1.29v), H100i cooling.

Cache running 32x giving a NB frequency of 4000Mhz
Cache voltage at 1.25v
Corsair Vengeance RAM running at 15-17-17-35.
T-case has the occasional blip to 80+
Intel Extreme tuning happy
AIDA64 happy

If i increase voltage, or CPU multiplier (to 36x), t-case will stay above 80 for too long, IET and AIDA not happy.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well seems Intel is out of my budget

Plus I need consumer grade one with warranty etc

Samsung 850 pro?

Does Asus make m.2?

Or any consumer m.2?


----------



## Figura

ChronoBodi

sir, could i ask you a couple of questions









my system is i7 5820k, RVE, G.Skill 3000, NV Titan



the Intel SSD taking up the bottom PCI-E red slot (q) =??

Is it correct? [ he collapsed into a chair, gasping from one end and farting from the other.]
















maybe, I just wanna use the other PCI-E red slots..


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I think I've finished with my o/c. I'm not sure what the average is for the 5820K, but here goes. What do you think? Can it / should it go higher? Thanks!
> 
> i7-5820K @ 4375Mhz (35x125, Core Voltage: 1.29v), H100i cooling.
> 
> Cache running 32x giving a NB frequency of 4000Mhz
> Cache voltage at 1.25v
> Corsair Vengeance RAM running at 15-17-17-35.
> T-case has the occasional blip to 80+
> Intel Extreme tuning happy
> AIDA64 happy
> 
> If i increase voltage, or CPU multiplier (to 36x), t-case will stay above 80 for too long, IET and AIDA not happy.


That's a nice overclock, but temps are getting a bit on the high side, you are going to struggle to keep temps under control on an AIO, that will be your biggest problem, your already using 1.29v, and temps are up to 80c.


----------



## thrgk

I am selling off my 4 290x's and going to 2 980TI's, this will free up a 2 PCIe slots, has anyone used the new PCIe SSD's? Are they worth it currently?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is sli even worthwhile, for gaming, yet? I have 2 780Tis and I was thinking about upgrading but I haven't really come across anything that actually utilizes sli

just curious, I was thinking about this earlier.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figura*
> 
> ChronoBodi
> 
> sir, could i ask you a couple of questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my system is i7 5820k, RVE, G.Skill 3000, NV Titan
> 
> 
> 
> the Intel SSD taking up the bottom PCI-E red slot (q) =??
> 
> Is it correct? [ he collapsed into a chair, gasping from one end and farting from the other.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe, I just wanna use the other PCI-E red slots..




In the 4th red slot, and it can coexist with the m.2 slot at the same time. Total lanes taken for pci-e storage= 8, u have 20 lanes left over on 5820k, 32 lanes on 5930k/5960x.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The NVMe version of the 951 uses FUA that kills performance compared to the AHCI version. Samsung has confirmed this limitation and has blamed the built-in Windows driver as the cause.


I find that the "951 NVMe" is good



http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7181/samsung-sm951-nvme-2-pcie-256gb-ssd-review/index5.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> is sli even worthwhile, for gaming, yet? I have 2 780Tis and I was thinking about upgrading but I haven't really come across anything that actually utilizes sli
> 
> just curious, I was thinking about this earlier.


I use SLI on the RVE. Example. I was playing TW3 with only 1 980SC EVGA and noticed that I was only getting around 45FPS on ULTRA at 1440p. During cutscenes it would drop to about 15 FPS (With Hairworks on)

Enabled SLI for my 980SC and Boom! 45FPS in Cutscenes and 65FPS average during gameplay.

TCO


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I'm still using 1201.. good with NVMe and no other issues... so why "update"?


Jpmboy Just overclock my Ram to 3200 1.4 voltage but CPU-Z say triple channels not quad channel Why??????


----------



## PePoX

the rampage can support 128 gb of ram? (non ecc 16gb sticks) if the answer is yes, it would need a bios update? if the answer is no, then WHY gskill just released a 128gb kit ''exclusive'' for the rampage?

thanks!


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> the rampage can support 128 gb of ram? (non ecc 16gb sticks) if the answer is yes, it would need a bios update? if the answer is no, then WHY gskill just released a 128gb kit ''exclusive'' for the rampage?
> 
> thanks!


Not aware of anything to do with BIOS, but probably to let mobo properly recognize single 16gb sticks.

128gb RAM is technically possible with 8 of those 16gb sticks, no reason it can't work.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well seems Intel is out of my budget
> 
> Plus I need consumer grade one with warranty etc
> 
> Samsung 850 pro?
> 
> Does Asus make m.2?
> 
> Or any consumer m.2?


The $400ish Intel 750 400gb?
Not aware of any pci-e M.2s that's not under $500 for 512gb version, nor is there any retail non-OEM m.2 that is like the sm951.

What's the Max are u willing to spend now on an ssd?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am selling off my 4 290x's and going to 2 980TI's, this will free up a 2 PCIe slots, has anyone used the new PCIe SSD's? Are they worth it currently?


Lol, as if 2700 mb/s reads and 1300 mb/s writes isn't already an leap over the SATA ssds which are stuck at 550 mb/s.

4.2x faster on reads alone, and 2.2x faster writes. I'll leave it up to you to decide if its worth it.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's a nice overclock, but temps are getting a bit on the high side, you are going to struggle to keep temps under control on an AIO, that will be your biggest problem, your already using 1.29v, and temps are up to 80c.


Thanks, yes, the temps are high.

I'm working on dropping CPU core temp, down to 1.225v already and temps are dropping accordingly.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Jpmboy Just overclock my Ram to 3200 1.4 voltage but CPU-Z say triple channels not quad channel Why??????


Your memory is unstable, so one of the sticks is being dropped at boot, you need to adjust some voltages accordingly, Jpmboy will of course advise, SA would be a good starting point.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Maximum £200 is all I can spend on an ssd, it does not have to be pcie but can be anything, basically the fastest in my price range

Ordered the 850 pro 256gb for £99 on amazon, should i return it?

Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Maximum £200 is all I can spend on an ssd, it does not have to be pcie but can be anything, basically the fastest in my price range
> 
> Ordered the 850 pro 256gb for £99 on amazon, should i return it?
> 
> Thanks


Nah that's fine, all the pci-e SSDs starts at £250 or more, you basically got the fastest SSD possible for your price.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Your memory is unstable, so one of the sticks is being dropped at boot, you need to adjust some voltages accordingly, Jpmboy will of course advise, SA would be a good starting point.


Thanks for reply I just raise 0.01 voltage and it show quad channel now
+ rep


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^^ Thanks, and your welcome.


----------



## Vlada011

This ASUS is really not normal...they launch almost all motherboards Z97 and X99 revision with USB 3.1 on backside except Rampage 5 Extreme and Deluxe.
She have some stupid Port Card and she spend PCI-E lanes without reason. They launch huge ASUS-E WS / USB 3.1 with ports on back side and couldn't do same with Rampage 5 Extreme. What they plan? Nobody know, they have some weird plans to launch Black Edition in moment when most people don't need that board, what they wait, new processors, new processor will not be compatible with X99.
Port card, they should throw in garbage that port card, that was stupid solution and most motherboard will have normal USB 3.1.
EVGA will launch now Micro X99 2, X99 Classified revision with normal ports on back side and people with i7-5820K could install graphic card, Sound Card. Maybe someone know for that Black Edition. They want to leave customers next 3 years without USB 3.1 on premium platform.
I'm so sorry because this board no USB 3.1 and PCI-E x1 or PCI-E x4 slot I would buy instead R5E.
This is best looking ASUS motherboard and probably best looking X99 motherboard.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> This ASUS is really not normal...they launch almost all motherboards Z97 and X99 revision with USB 3.1 on backside except Rampage 5 Extreme and Deluxe.
> She have some stupid Port Card and she spend PCI-E lanes without reason. They launch huge ASUS-E WS / USB 3.1 with ports on back side and couldn't do same with Rampage 5 Extreme. What they plan? Nobody know, they have some weird plans to launch Black Edition in moment when most people don't need that board, what they wait, new processors, new processor will not be compatible with X99.
> Port card, they should throw in garbage that port card, that was stupid solution and most motherboard will have normal USB 3.1.
> EVGA will launch now Micro X99 2, X99 Classified revision with normal ports on back side and people with i7-5820K could install graphic card, Sound Card. Maybe someone know for that Black Edition. They want to leave customers next 3 years without USB 3.1 on premium platform.
> I'm so sorry because this board no USB 3.1 and PCI-E x1 or PCI-E x4 slot I would buy instead R5E.
> This is best looking ASUS motherboard and probably best looking X99 motherboard.


Those other boards besides RVE have PCI-E slot layouts that, if using SLI/Crossfire, leaves you with only 2 slots left as opposed to 3 slots on the RVE due to the way it is laid out.

as of now, there is no difference between USB 3.1 on PCI-E card and onboard, they're off the same Asmedia controller and still needs a PCI-E Gen 2 link from the PCH of X99, either way.

The black slot on the RVE is meant for USB 3.1, it's a waste to put it on a CPU-linked slot like the red ones. The black slots are the ones linked to the PCH.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes, but than not work little slot for Sound Card.
I will need somewhere to install Sound Blaster Z and don't want in slot plan for graphic card.
Don't forget I have i7-5820K.
If you install something in Black slot than little grey slot not work.
It would be much less problem If I can connect somehow to work USB 3.1 Port card, Sound Blaster Z and graphic card on x16 speed with i7-5820K. But how?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Yes, but than not work little slot for Sound Card.
> I will need somewhere to install Sound Blaster Z and don't want in slot plan for graphic card.
> Don't forget I have i7-5820K.
> If you install something in Black slot than little grey slot not work.
> It would be much less problem If I can connect somehow to work USB 3.1 Port card, Sound Blaster Z and graphic card on x16 speed with i7-5820K. But how?


Nothing wrong with sound card in red slots, they work with no limitations due to it all CPU connected.

The question is, how many gpus are u running? One card is ok and there's 12 lanes left over in any of the red slots for ur sound blaster. 2 gpus, now there's ur problem as u run into the 28 lane limit, its now 16 lanes for gpu 1 and 8 lanes for gpu 2, only 4 lanes left over. And if you're using one pci-e SSD, you're tapped out.

This wouldn't be an issue if u went with 5930k, but its more expensive for pretty much 12 extra lanes over 5820k.


----------



## Vlada011

Pay attention on this details...





I think it's not possible to connect Graphic Card x16, Sound Blaster Z in little grey slot and USB 3.1 Port card in Black Slot.
Or Sound Blaster Z will not work, or Graphic card will work on x8 speed if I install in red slot.
Anyway I lose SATA Express, but I don;t need that. But card on x16 speed I need and Sound Blaster Z I need and M.2 I need.
I bought and CPU and Dominator Platinum DDR4 16GB, only motherboard and to build.
But somehow look scary to look all motherboards with USB 3.1 and you build computer for next few years without that function.
If some motherboard need USB 3.1 on back side that's Rampage 5, no matter on 2 or 4 lanes...
Problem is motherboard layout and influence on graphic card speed. I will have 10 lanes free but that not work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Jpmboy Just overclock my Ram to 3200 1.4 voltage but CPU-Z say triple channels not quad channel Why??????
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Your memory is unstable, so one of the sticks is being dropped at boot, you need to adjust some voltages accordingly, Jpmboy will of course advise, SA would be a good starting point.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Thanks for reply I just raise 0.01 voltage and it show quad channel now
> + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice !

yeah - VSA is a finicky voltage. If that didn't work, post at 1.425V and set eventual ram voltage to 1.4V

btw - what camera did you use to take that screenshot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !
> 
> yeah - VSA is a finicky voltage. If that didn't work, post at 1.425V and set eventual ram voltage to 1.4V
> 
> btw - what camera did you use to take that screenshot?


A Samsung SM-N910T with 1/30 exposure and 2.2 fstop


----------



## Vlada011

Did you understand now what I told you... Layout is stupid as hell if you need USB 3.1.
If I connect USB 3.1 card in slot you recommend that's PCI-E x4 slot (3rd) or any x4 device, PCI-E SSD, RAID, etc... than PCI-E x1 slot (5th) planned for Sound Blaster Z will not work, disabled,
SATA Express will not work and some of USB 3.0 Ports on back side will not work as well.
That;s why I say 2 or 4 lanes are not important, important is layout and USB 3.1 should be on back side instead two USB 3.0 Ports.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Did you understand now what I told you... Layout is stupid as hell if you need USB 3.1.
> If I connect USB 3.1 card in slot you recommend that's PCI-E x4 slot (3rd) or any x4 device, PCI-E SSD, RAID, etc... than PCI-E x1 slot (5th) planned for Sound Blaster Z will not work, disabled,
> SATA Express will not work and some of USB 3.0 Ports on back side will not work as well.
> That;s why I say 2 or 4 lanes are not important, important is layout and USB 3.1 should be on back side instead two USB 3.0 Ports.


Hello

Polluting this thread with your continual whining accomplishes nothing positive. If the board does not suit your needs move on and purchase one that does.


----------



## Vlada011

He tried to explain me that's is possible, I know it's not. I have nothing against Rampage 5 Extreme.
I only say if some board need 2x USB 3.1 Ports on back side that's R5E. Other manufacturers and other ASUS boards are rebuild, why they didn't done that with R5E is unknown, same as why they didn't launch Black Edition when other processors will need new socket probably.
That's true, this R5E / USB 3.1 have USB 3.1 just to say Yes she have some option for USB 3.1.
Because she support USB 3.1 same as every old chipset, few manufacturers produce USB 3.1 card but that's not solution.
I didn't looked every model from MSI and GIGABYTE but some of them are redesigned for USB 3.1.
Solution was after ASMedia launch controller as soon as possible replace some of huge number USB 3.0 ports on back side with 2x USB 3.1. Than Creative or ASUS sound cards and SATA Express and other USB 3.0 ports could work and you don't disable nothing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A Samsung SM-N910T with 1/30 exposure and 2.2 fstop


lol - really?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I do 1.15v maximum but someone else said they never had this problem. I'm going to set everything to default using F5 when I get home from work, reboot, and check in the voltages in the monitoring section. It happened to me and when I mentioned it in a different post I was told it was a bug in the 1401 bios which is why I mentioned that. I'll be at home and can check late tonight.


is the problem still there , coz there is no new bios update from asus

@rajaasus

can you please tell the standard safe voltages to be used coz if the problem is there i hope it wont do some sort of damage to the cpu / or mother board


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I do 1.15v maximum but someone else said they never had this problem. I'm going to set everything to default using F5 when I get home from work, reboot, and check in the voltages in the monitoring section. It happened to me and when I mentioned it in a different post I was told it was a bug in the 1401 bios which is why I mentioned that. I'll be at home and can check late tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> is the problem still there , coz there is no new bios update from asus
> 
> @rajaasus
> 
> can you please tell the standard safe voltages to be used coz if the problem is there i hope it wont do some sort of damage to the cpu / or mother board


I couldn't reproduce the issue I had a few months ago but for the System Agent voltage I don't go over 1.15v. If you have it on Auto check in the BIOS under Monitoring, if it's under 1.15v and not 1.5v like it did for myself one time it's fine. If any voltage in the Monitoring section is showing as red numbers and letters is too high a voltage. This is how I noticed when it did happen to me that one time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Alright i got better pics of the PCI-E SSD (what pretty much happens when you move from crappy smartphone camera to Sony A7II with old-school Minotla lens







)


----------



## yoyo711

What is the MAXIMUM safe voltage for the 5960x on R5E ???


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> What is the MAXIMUM safe voltage for the 5960x on R5E ???


That question is not answerable, as nobody knows. Everybody has their own guess as to how much degradation additional voltage causes. Heat starts to become an issue at 1.375V+ under water for me, 1.275V+ if you love AVX2/FMA3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> What is the MAXIMUM safe voltage for the 5960x on R5E ???


Depends on cooling.
for benchmarking? 1.4 to 1.5V on cold water depending on the bench. several screen shots with 1.7V on LN2
for 24/7? stay below 1.3V, or if you like to "run with scissors" 1.32-1.35V (again, GOOD water cooling)


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That question is not answerable, as nobody knows. Everybody has their own guess as to how much degradation additional voltage causes. Heat starts to become an issue at 1.375V+ under water for me, 1.275V+ if you love AVX2/FMA3.


Thanks +Rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Depends on cooling.
> for benchmarking? 1.4 to 1.5V on cold water depending on the bench. several screen shots with 1.7V on LN2
> for 24/7? stay below 1.3V, or if you like to "run with scissors" 1.32-1.35V (again, GOOD water cooling)


Jpmboy Thanks I'm using your CPU + Memory overclock setting and it's very stable but I need little more voltages tho... Thanks again







+ Rep


----------



## nintari

So just a question

I've been leaning toward either a SM951 or Intel 750

I currently have a Titan X and a SoundBlaster Zx installed with plans on getting a second Titan X later on

My understanding is the Intel 750 that utilizes the adapter to go in to the M2 slot will not work on this board due to the height of the adapter and the position of the Video card and it's length. Sure I can move the video card to another slot... but that squashes my plans for SLI at full speed later on correct? (because of having to move the video card)

So if I were to look at the PCIe version of the 750:

What slots should I occupy with which cards to get the most benefit and or speed out of this system? Cards would be 2x Titan X, Intel 750 and Sound Blaster Zx

How is bootup speed with this drive? Is it slower at all due to it being in a PCIe slot? (compared to say a straight M2 or SATA SSD)

is the 400GB version just as fast as the 1.2TB?

If I were to get the SM951:

Is heat an issue with this drive? I have heard reports of them running hot, and seeing as how this would be located under my Titan X I don't want to cause early failure especially since it is an OEM drive with no warranty.

I have read it is better to get the AHCI verison due to performance issues with the NVMe verison not having a battery backup, is this correct?

and for both drives, I have asked this before but never found a proper answer... what is the proper BIOS settings to get a full hardware fast boot?


----------



## ColdFusion 13

^ so much dead space you could be an engineer on a space station.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks, yes, the temps are high.
> 
> I'm working on dropping CPU core temp, down to 1.225v already and temps are dropping accordingly.


Core voltage down to 1.21, resulting in CPU temp drop (79 down to 75).
NB frequency up (32x up to 34x) resulting in improved memory performance (59000 read up to 61000)

I still can't hit 36x on the cpu multiplier tho!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Does anyone have any idea how to load and get this device to work?



AMDA00 Interface. I am trying to figure out what it is and get it to stop showing as as the only unknown device in the Device Manager. I have googled what driver it is, downloaded from ASUS and it still doesn't work.

I really want to get this figured out, so thank you for the help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to load and get this device to work?
> 
> 
> 
> AMDA00 Interface. I am trying to figure out what it is and get it to stop showing as as the only unknown device in the Device Manager. I have googled what driver it is, downloaded from ASUS and it still doesn't work.
> 
> I really want to get this figured out, so thank you for the help.


insert the disk that came with the mobo, open dev manager, update driver and point the seacrh tool to the MB disk.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Thanks +Rep
> Jpmboy Thanks I'm using your CPU + Memory overclock setting and it's very stable *but I need little more voltages tho*... Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep


try raising input voltage to like 1.96 (llc 6) and see if you can lower the vcore in 5mV increments. might get you below 1.3V


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insert the disk that came with the mobo, open dev manager, update driver and point the search tool to the MB disk.


Or download the AI suite 3 package, extract and do the same (device manager, right click, update, select the extracted folder and it should find it).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> insert the disk that came with the mobo, open dev manager, update driver and point the seacrh tool to the MB disk.


This operation returned because the timeout period expired. Not sure why it is doing that, but it doesn't like me trying this too much.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This operation returned because the timeout period expired. Not sure why it is doing that, but it doesn't like me trying this too much.


Hello

Most likely because of the amount of time taken to search the disk. Point Device Manager to the following folder:

Motherboard Disk > Drivers > AMDA00 > x64 or x32 whichever is applicable > and then your Windows version


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or download the AI suite 3 package, extract and do the same (device manager, right click, update, select the extracted folder and it should find it).


I have the driver downloaded. When installing it, says the ASUS Probe Sensor has been installed. When I try to make the device find the file it does the same thing as above.

At this point, it can keep it's little exclamation mark. It shouldn't be hurting anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have the driver downloaded. When installing it, says the ASUS Probe Sensor has been installed. When I try to make the device find the file it does the same thing as above.
> 
> At this point, it can keep it's little exclamation mark. It shouldn't be hurting anything.


nah - it's a common driver thing. the DVD search has got to work. Do as Praz said and point it to the right folder, or what Kimir advised. I've never had the "timed out" thing. (both the r4be and r5e didn't load that driver initially).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - it's a common driver thing. the DVD search has got to work. Do as Praz said and point it to the right folder, or what Kimir advised. I've never had the "timed out" thing. (both the r4be and r5e didn't load that driver initially).


Can't currently find the disk, but as soon as I do, I will try with the disk.. I just have to figure out which moving box it is in.

I have already downloaded the file 3 times, and pointed it Directly at the file, so I don't think that option is going to work.


----------



## Seanay00

Just got myself a Rampage V Extreme But was missing all the stock heatsinks







are these hard to find? And where can I get them from?


----------



## Praz

Hello

Pointing Device Manager to the proper folder is how I always installed the AMDA00 driver for Win7 on previous platforms. I have only used Win8 and 10 on X99 and it installs as a Windows update for those operating systems.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I do have another extremely frustrating issue, and I didn;t mention it earlier..

My mouse stops responding occasionally. I know. "Reload the Driver" This is the second mouse, all drivers have been removed from the last mouse and reloaded for this one. I have tried 3 different Mice so far, and they all seem to do it. Not really sure what the cause it. I have refreshed the chipset driver, USB drivers, and all. Switched ports, went between USB 2.0 and 3.0, with no success. Tried different surfaces, and the issue persists.

I am going to do something frustrating, and secure erase all of my SSDs, and remove the m.2 (I am hoping it is the M.2 honestly).

I will designate a 840 Pro as the OS drive. Can anyone think of what would cause this though? The keyboard and everything else works. It isn't a specific game that happens in either. Even at the desktop it occasionally stops.

Like I said, I should have mentioned it earlier, but I posted a thread over on EVGA forums late last year, and just dropped it, and now the problem is resurfacing with a vengeance and I can't figure out how to stop it. Thankfully, the bugs are few and few in between, but this one persists.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try raising input voltage to like 1.96 (llc 6) and see if you can lower the vcore in 5mV increments. might get you below 1.3V


Now input voltage is 1.96 (llc6) vcore voltage is 1.265 and stable WOW Thanks AGAIN





























Anything more ?????????????????????????????????

+REP


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Just got myself a Rampage V Extreme But was missing all the stock heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these hard to find? And where can I get them from?


They are not sold separately.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Just got myself a Rampage V Extreme But was missing all the stock heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these hard to find? And where can I get them from?


Find someone on OCAU with a dead board? Closer to home and u don't have enough rep for OCN marketplace.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Find someone on OCAU with a dead board? Closer to home and u don't have enough rep for OCN marketplace.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=16


Didn't know rep were needed to buy. Sell, yes, but to buy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Now input voltage is 1.96 (llc6) vcore voltage is 1.265 and stable WOW Thanks AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything more ?????????????????????????????????
> 
> +REP


lol - wouldn't have expected that much lower vcore... you ca probably drop inputV some at this point, but that's just sport with 1.96V


----------



## alancsalt

He can't do a "wanted" post here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> He can't do a "wanted" post.


Thanks MrSalt!

like one in his sig block?


----------



## alancsalt

nope. can link to an own ad in marketplace in sig if has 35 rep, but can't have a sig only ad.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> Just got myself a Rampage V Extreme But was missing all the stock heatsinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these hard to find? And where can I get them from?


Why not just water block it?


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So just a question
> 
> I've been leaning toward either a SM951 or Intel 750
> 
> I currently have a Titan X and a SoundBlaster Zx installed with plans on getting a second Titan X later on
> 
> My understanding is the Intel 750 that utilizes the adapter to go in to the M2 slot will not work on this board due to the height of the adapter and the position of the Video card and it's length. Sure I can move the video card to another slot... but that squashes my plans for SLI at full speed later on correct? (because of having to move the video card)
> 
> So if I were to look at the PCIe version of the 750:
> 
> What slots should I occupy with which cards to get the most benefit and or speed out of this system? Cards would be 2x Titan X, Intel 750 and Sound Blaster Zx
> 
> How is bootup speed with this drive? Is it slower at all due to it being in a PCIe slot? (compared to say a straight M2 or SATA SSD)
> 
> is the 400GB version just as fast as the 1.2TB?
> 
> If I were to get the SM951:
> 
> Is heat an issue with this drive? I have heard reports of them running hot, and seeing as how this would be located under my Titan X I don't want to cause early failure especially since it is an OEM drive with no warranty.
> 
> I have read it is better to get the AHCI verison due to performance issues with the NVMe verison not having a battery backup, is this correct?
> 
> and for both drives, I have asked this before but never found a proper answer... what is the proper BIOS settings to get a full hardware fast boot?


any help on this, not really finding a concrete answer in the manual or from searches. I was going to place the order today for one of the two drives.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> nope. can link to an own ad in marketplace in sig if has 35 rep, but can't have a sig only ad.


got it. thanks again.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So just a question
> I've been leaning toward either a SM951 or Intel 750
> I currently have a Titan X and a SoundBlaster Zx installed with plans on getting a second Titan X later on
> 
> My understanding is the Intel 750 that utilizes the adapter to go in to the M2 slot will not work on this board due to the height of the adapter and the position of the Video card and it's length. Sure I can move the video card to another slot... but that squashes my plans for SLI at full speed later on correct? (because of having to move the video card)
> 
> So if I were to look at the PCIe version of the 750:
> 
> What slots should I occupy with which cards to get the most benefit and or speed out of this system? Cards would be 2x Titan X, Intel 750 and Sound Blaster Zx
> 
> How is bootup speed with this drive? Is it slower at all due to it being in a PCIe slot? (compared to say a straight M2 or SATA SSD)
> 
> is the 400GB version just as fast as the 1.2TB?
> 
> If I were to get the SM951:
> 
> Is heat an issue with this drive? I have heard reports of them running hot, and seeing as how this would be located under my Titan X I don't want to cause early failure especially since it is an OEM drive with no warranty.
> 
> I have read it is better to get the AHCI verison due to performance issues with the NVMe verison not having a battery backup, is this correct?
> 
> and for both drives, I have asked this before but never found a proper answer... what is the proper BIOS settings to get a full hardware fast boot?


NVMe version of SM951 has poor write performance due to MS's default driver for NVMe constantly doing Force Unit Access all the time for SM951, whereas the Intel drivers for their own 750 doesn't do this, no performance loss due to using default generic driver.

I have the XP941 (predates the SM951) and it works fine in conjunction with the Intel 750 at the same time, with 8 lanes taken up.

the bottom red slot divides the 8 lanes into 4 for the 750, and 4 for the M.2 drive.

400 GB version is 2200 read, 900 write, 1.2 TB version is 2400 read, 1300 write for Intel 750.

The AHCI version of the SM951 does 2200 read, 1500 write.

Pics of drives installed into my rig:





Also, the sound blaster card can go into the long black slot, a sound card doesn't need all the crucial bandwidth that the red slots provides, and is perfectly fine with the PCH's PCI-E Gen 2 lanes.

Proper bios setting for Intel 750 is to disable fast boot and CSM, found under Boot tab in BIOS.


----------



## thrgk

can someone help me figure out this error? All my SSD's are upgraded to latest firmware,

A TCG Command has returned an error.
Desc: AuthenticateSession
Param1: 0x1
Param2: 0x60000001C
Param3: 0x900000006
Param4: 0x0


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> *NVMe version of SM951 has poor write performance* due to MS's default driver for NVMe constantly doing Force Unit Access all the time for SM951, whereas the Intel drivers for their own 750 doesn't do this, no performance loss due to using default generic driver.
> 
> I have the XP941 (predates the SM951) and it works fine in conjunction with the Intel 750 at the same time, with 8 lanes taken up.
> 
> the bottom red slot divides the 8 lanes into 4 for the 750, and 4 for the M.2 drive.
> 
> 400 GB version is 2200 read, 900 write, 1.2 TB version is 2400 read, 1300 write for Intel 750.
> 
> The AHCI version of the SM951 does 2200 read, 1500 write.
> 
> Pics of drives installed into my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the sound blaster card can go into the long black slot, a sound card doesn't need all the crucial bandwidth that the red slots provides, and is perfectly fine with the PCH's PCI-E Gen 2 lanes.
> 
> Proper bios setting for Intel 750 is to disable fast boot and CSM, found under Boot tab in BIOS.


Not poor write performance for me



http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7181/samsung-sm951-nvme-2-pcie-256gb-ssd-review/index5.html


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Find someone on OCAU with a dead board? Closer to home and u don't have enough rep for OCN marketplace.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=16


Yea I have a wanted ad on there. I thought there might be somewhere in the USA that I could them due to the higher volumes of boards. I will keep looking see what I can find


----------



## Menthol

Shipping costs are prohibitive,I was going to send a sound card to a friend down under but shipping was going to cost more than the price of the sound card


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Shipping costs are prohibitive,I was going to send a sound card to a friend down under but shipping was going to cost more than the price of the sound card


Isn't FEDEX cheaper than USPS? I thought there was at least one freight option that wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Isn't FEDEX cheaper than USPS? I thought there was at least one freight option that wasn't so expensive.


When I sold my x79E-WS to a guy in Au, I sent it USPS and it was MUCH cheaper that Fedex or UPS (unbelievably cheaper) Did take nearly 2 weeks to get there tho.


----------



## alancsalt

ah, UPS, USPS - too similar - at least there is one cheaper than the others, and two weeks isn't too bad.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Shipping costs are prohibitive,I was going to send a sound card to a friend down under but shipping was going to cost more than the price of the sound card


Yep shipping is crazy from the USA to here. I've paid almost as much in shipping as I have for my ROG motherboard collection. But some things are too hard to find over compared to the USA and UK.


----------



## dpoverlord

Just got back and repurchased the parts. Here is the specced build:
Asus Rampage V Extreme 3.11
5930K
G2 - 1300
SLI Titan X (I am gonna return / sale the third. not sure my PSU can handle 3)
Creative X7 LE
32GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4
Samsuns JS9500 65" or JS9000 55" still up in the air

Things needed:
a standing desk or desk that holds just a keyboard or mouse that I can change the height on.

How do you think the RIVE will hold up with all of this?


----------



## YawMawn

I need some help here... I bought a gtx 980 ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779

It doesn't freaking fit!! It's too long and it hits the SATA ports! Someone please tell me I'm a massive idiot... I'm not going to rip out my SATA ports in order to run this GPU...

EDIT:





Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.

The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.

The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.

I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I need some help here... I bought a gtx 980 ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't freaking fit!! It's too long and it hits the SATA ports! Someone please tell me I'm a massive idiot... I'm not going to rip out my SATA ports in order to run this GPU...


My 980s hit the SATA ports too. It's a tight fit, but if you use a little pressure you should be able to get the cards to snap in still.


----------



## KedarWolf

Just got back and repurchased the parts. Here is the specced build:
Asus Rampage V Extreme 3.11
5930K
G2 - 1300
SLI Titan X (I am gonna return / sale the third. not sure my PSU can handle 3)
Creative X7 LE
32GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4
Samsuns JS9500 65" or JS9000 55" still up in the air

Things needed:
a standing desk or desk that holds just a keyboard or mouse that I can change the height on.

How do you think the RIVE will hold up with all of this?

That PSU should run three Titan X's just fine. You want a 1500W or higher to run four though.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My 980s hit the SATA ports too. It's a tight fit, but if you use a little pressure you should be able to get the cards to snap in still.


Isn't it always a tight fit with every GPU that's 10.5 inch and longer anyway?


----------



## YawMawn

This isn't a tight fit. It doesn't fit, period. The top of the SATA ports is about 2mm to high. I am NOT bending my GPU enough to gain 2mm of clearance.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> This isn't a tight fit. It doesn't fit, period. The top of the SATA ports is about 2mm to high. I am NOT bending my GPU enough to gain 2mm of clearance.


is this the same Titan cooler from the original 2013 Titan?

I used to have two of those and they fit fine on my Rampage V Extreme before i switched to 8GB r9 290Xs.


----------



## YawMawn

If I shave the top off of the SATA ports I don't think I damage the electrical connections but I think I lose the snap fitting which isn't a very good thing. I could PROBABLY live without the three SATA ports I would need to ravage to fit the card but I would really rather not do this to my board...

I guess I'm looking into a PCI-E riser then. Not something I'm a big fan of either since this kind of means I'm not fitting this into a case. I'm on a bench "case" now so it doesn't matter but if I offset the card even a few millimeters then suddenly the back of my case won't be happy with me...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> If I shave the top off of the SATA ports I don't think I damage the electrical connections but I think I lose the snap fitting which isn't a very good thing. I could PROBABLY live without the three SATA ports I would need to ravage to fit the card but I would really rather not do this to my board... I guess I'm looking into a PCI-E riser then.


Dude, if this IS the same cooler as the original 2013 cooler, its fine, all my SATA ports are full and i used it fine in there.


----------



## YawMawn

Look at the pictures and tell me it's fine.

I've been sitting by my bench for an hour and I can tell you, as the only human being to ever have seen that exact card and that exact board, it won't fit.

I've seen a picture of a GTX 980 Ti installed on a RVE with some room to spare so I have no idea why mine is a half inch longer than the picture looks. Whatever the case is though, mine is not going in without some kind of modding.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Look at the pictures and tell me it's fine.
> 
> I've been sitting by my bench for an hour and I can tell you, as the only human being to ever have seen that exact card and that exact board, it won't fit.
> 
> I've seen a picture of a GTX 980 Ti installed on a RVE with some room to spare so I have no idea why mine is a half inch longer than the picture looks. Whatever the case is though, mine is not going in without some kind of modding.


Then this isn't the Original Titan cooler, something was off about that cooler.

If i have to say, your options are to either replace the cooler on the GPU or return it and get a different model that will fit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I need some help here... I bought a gtx 980 ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't freaking fit!! It's too long and it hits the SATA ports! Someone please tell me I'm a massive idiot... I'm not going to rip out my SATA ports in order to run this GPU...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.
> 
> The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.
> 
> The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.
> 
> I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


actualy that card is not fully inserted at the back of the mobo and is on a tilt. square that thing up.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Look at the pictures and tell me it's fine.
> 
> I've been sitting by my bench for an hour and I can tell you, as the only human being to ever have seen that exact card and that exact board, it won't fit.
> 
> I've seen a picture of a GTX 980 Ti installed on a RVE with some room to spare so I have no idea why mine is a half inch longer than the picture looks. Whatever the case is though, mine is not going in without some kind of modding.


The video output end of you card is not seated all the way into the motherboard which is making the VRM end of your card sit lower than it should.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this. and check that the lrg mobo mount screws you are using are not blocking the card from seating fully. The knurled ones I have will in that exact location, so I cut some down and re-sloted them for a screw driver.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> The video output end of you card is not seated all the way into the motherboard which is making the VRM end of your card sit lower than it should.


something to look at as well --> the port plate notch is probably catching. when you put the card in angle it down near the vrms first as you try to seat it... then pull the back end of the card away from the back of the case leveling it with the mobo... making sure the notch doesnt catch the back of the case try seating it. Large cards these days are a minor pain to get in. but this and the above answers and recommendations will get that card in. DO NOT however get impatient and start removing/shaving parts of your mobo until you ARE SURE that that is the very last option.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> This isn't a tight fit. It doesn't fit, period. The top of the SATA ports is about 2mm to high. I am NOT bending my GPU enough to gain 2mm of clearance.


Fix the Back but My 980 Doesn't click in! I have waterblocks on mine and sit on the Sata Ports.




Trying to find the best pics that show it, And I was actually fighting the PCIE bracket that is part of the case, not the motherboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actualy that card is not fully inserted at the back of the mobo and is on a tilt. square that thing up.


Yes.

TCO


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> I need some help here... I bought a gtx 980 ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't freaking fit!! It's too long and it hits the SATA ports! Someone please tell me I'm a massive idiot... I'm not going to rip out my SATA ports in order to run this GPU...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.
> 
> The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.
> 
> The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.
> 
> I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


mine fit perfectly, like the others have said, seat the card properly.


----------



## jikdoc

delete, double post sorry


----------



## ChronoBodi

Nvm what i said before, this same cooler as used on the OG Titan fits fine, when i had SLIed two of them on the same mobo.

Fit the PCI-E part of it into the slot, angle it slightly toward the slot end then push it in at an flat angle.


----------



## YawMawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> something to look at as well --> the port plate notch is probably catching.


This did it!

Good job Jpmboy for being observant enough to spot the screws, and sorry Chronobodi for not believing you. I may have come off as a bit impolite, but I appreciate your help. As I do for everyone. ColdFusion scores the most points however.

The screws are because I am using a different mounting system i.e. a bench i.e. A Primoshill Primochit Primochill Wet Bench, which I had to send back the first time because their tolerances are so bad that the pieces did not fit together among themselves.

The second one actually fit because I asked them to pre-assemble it to make sure it freaking fit together. However, the slits for the port plate notches were slightly too narrow for this video card. My previous one had slightly narrower plate notches so they (barely) fit. I used a small kitchen knife to widen them, and they fit in. Now the card barely seats.

Thumbs up ASUS and thumbs down Primochill. The new watercooling loop is going to use zero Primochill parts, if I can avoid them.

EDIT: For the record I did notice the slight tilt there. I tried flattening it out and it sort of worked but I couldn't fully seat the card because the notch holes were too narrow. Also, I think there's a bit of wiggle room in the PCI-E slots for the card to move up and down which is why the card looks like it needs to be 1mm - 2mm lower than the top of the SATA ports.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> This did it!
> 
> Good job Jpmboy, Chronobodi, and ColdFusion 13; I appreciate your help. As I do for everyone.


I'm sure I speak for all when I say I'm just glad to help. It's what the Internet should be - and what this forum IS for.


----------



## dpoverlord

So weird thing happened, I installed everything and put the APC on the air conditioning solo circuits turned it on loaded bios, started into Windows.
Crack, boom.

Seems the circuit blew, smell smoke, and the PSU fried. Any ideas if my 2 titan X rampage, 32gb ram, and the rest are smoke too.

Also, was I wrong to connect the APC to the AC circuit breaker on its own?

Thanks.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So weird thing happened, I installed everything and put the APC on the air conditioning solo circuits turned it on loaded bios, started into Windows.
> Crack, boom.
> 
> Seems the circuit blew, smell smoke, and the PSU fried. Any ideas if my 2 titan X rampage, 32gb ram, and the rest are smoke too.
> 
> Also, was I wrong to connect the APC to the AC circuit breaker on its own?
> 
> Thanks.


Unless you have a dime store psu, it should have done exactly what it was designed to do. Your components should be fine.

As far as what you have hooked up to the circuit you'll need to look at both wattage and amperage draw from both items and what the circuit breaker will hold.


----------



## bfedorov11

Is the rampage v board with the usb 3.1 card the same revision as the older one without it?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So weird thing happened, I installed everything and put the APC on the air conditioning solo circuits turned it on loaded bios, started into Windows.
> Crack, boom.
> 
> Seems the circuit blew, smell smoke, and the PSU fried. Any ideas if my 2 titan X rampage, 32gb ram, and the rest are smoke too.
> 
> Also, was I wrong to connect the APC to the AC circuit breaker on its own?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, the AC circuit is probably 20-30 amps. The PSU that you have is designed for a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Is the rampage v board with the usb 3.1 card the same revision as the older one without it?


Same board.


----------



## saeedkunna

can i install msata ssd on this mobo ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> can i install msata ssd on this mobo ?


Hello

No, PCIe M.2 only.


----------



## saeedkunna

thats bad for me i have one 250GB , but thank you Praz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saeedkunna*
> 
> thats bad for me i have one 250GB , but thank you Praz.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## bfedorov11

I'm about to order some fans for a new build.. do all the pwm fan connectors work on this board? And the control/settings actually work? On my formula vii the settings stop working whenever you're not on the desktop. Its a known issue for several z97 boards.


----------



## axiumone

I'm really starting to hate this board. After months of stability, countless hours of realbench and gaming, the random reboot comes back with the vengeance.

Ram is at stock XMP profile, 2400mhz, stock volts. CPU is at 4.5, 1.3v and 1.92 cpu input. LLC is set to 1. Everything else is on auto. Bios is 1401. Any ideas?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm really starting to hate this board. After months of stability, countless hours of realbench and gaming, the random reboot comes back with the vengeance.
> 
> Ram is at stock XMP profile, 2400mhz, stock volts. CPU is at 4.5, 1.3v and 1.92 cpu input. LLC is set to 1. Everything else is on auto. Bios is 1401. Any ideas?


If LLC is set to 1, you're going to have a horrible time. Set it to level 8 to maintain that 1.92V Input Voltage.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I'm about to order some fans for a new build.. do all the pwm fan connectors work on this board? And the control/settings actually work?


Hello

Yes and yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm really starting to hate this board. After months of stability, countless hours of realbench and gaming, the random reboot comes back with the vengeance.
> 
> Ram is at stock XMP profile, 2400mhz, stock volts. CPU is at 4.5, 1.3v and 1.92 cpu input. LLC is set to 1. Everything else is on auto. Bios is 1401. Any ideas?


Hello

Test with stock non-overclocked default settings.This includes memory as using an XMP profile is not stock. If no issues are encountered you know where the issues lie. Also as noted above LLC set to 1 is not a setting one would normally choose.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes and yes.
> Hello
> 
> Test with stock non-overclocked default settings.This includes memory as using an XMP profile is not stock. If no issues are encountered you know where the issues lie. Also as noted above *LLC set to 1 is not a setting one would normally choose*.


certainly interesting if it was indeed running "months of stability" with LLC set to 1. First example of that I've seen.


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, you can disregard that. I was at work, tired and upset about the issue, listing the settings from memory. LLC was the culprit. Raising it fixed the issue. Must have loaded one of the wrong and messed up oc profiles.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, you can disregard that. I was at work, tired and upset about the issue, listing the settings from memory. LLC was the culprit. Raising it fixed the issue. Must have loaded one of the wrong and messed up oc profiles.











at least you got it fixed. LLC 6-8 is a good range.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I kinda have a brain fart, is 1.150v ok for adaptive Vcore for 4 ghz?


----------



## lyaliuae

Hello,

I am planning to buy ASUS Rampage V USB 3.1. However, I'll be using some SAS hard drives from Hitachi specifically Ultrastar 7K6000 - SAS 12gbs. I wonder if there's any way to connect those hdds with the motherboard? Such as LSI SAS 3008 12gbs etc..? lf yest which model is compatible with the motherboard or should I get this ASUS motherboard x99 WS/IPMI inseated?

I will be muuch appreciated if you can help me.

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I kinda have a brain fart, is 1.150v ok for adaptive Vcore for 4 ghz?


if it is stable.. well yeah. Why do you ask?


----------



## YamiJustin

I just got my motherboard last week! Although I need to wait for a case before I can assemble it. I'm a bit newb-ish when it comes to the advanced settings on motherboards. Can anyone tell me any tips on what to do with the Rampage V Extreme to take full advantage of it? I have Corsair DDR4 Dominator Platinum 4x4gb 3000mhz memory, and Intel Core i7 5930k.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyaliuae*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to buy ASUS Rampage V USB 3.1. However, I'll be using some SAS hard drives from Hitachi specifically Ultrastar 7K6000 - SAS 12gbs. I wonder if there's any way to connect those hdds with the motherboard? Such as LSI SAS 3008 12gbs etc..? lf yest which model is compatible with the motherboard or should I get this ASUS motherboard x99 WS/IPMI inseated?
> 
> I will be muuch appreciated if you can help me.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello

The SAS interface is backward compatible with SATA drives but the reverse is not true. In order to use SAS drives the chosen motherboard will need to have SAS ports onboard or an add-in SAS card will be required.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No, PCIe M.2 only.


I think SATA Express work as well.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I just got my motherboard last week! Although I need to wait for a case before I can assemble it. I'm a bit newb-ish when it comes to the advanced settings on motherboards. Can anyone tell me any tips on what to do with the Rampage V Extreme to take full advantage of it? I have Corsair DDR4 Dominator Platinum 4x4gb 3000mhz memory, and Intel Core i7 5930k.


Hello

There are guides and tips linked in the first post of the thread linked below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## MegaTheJohny

I have recently built a new comp with the following specs:
Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme BIOS 1401
CPU: I7-5930K (All stock clock)
PSU: Seasonic 860watt Platinum
RAM: 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
GPU : SLI GIGABYTE nVidia GTX 980 (Stock clock)
Monitor : Asus PG278Q and Dell U2414H
HDD: Samsung 850 EVO (1TB)
OS : Windows 8.1 64-bit
System if full water-cooled, so all temps are around 40 degrees while gaming.

For the first 10 days the computer has been running fine. After 10 days of running this new comp, my computer got black screen for the first time. (I didn't add any new hardware)
No blue screen, the mouse cursor was unmovable , no keys functional, and my screen went full black. Also there was a high pitched humming noise.
This was happening randomly, once per day or once within 2-3 days.
Motherboard C post number 40, and there is no code 40 in Asus manual.

Steps I have taken to troubleshoot this issue:
Completely reinstalled Windows 8.1
Checked the system for malware with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
Checked the system for viruses with AVG AntiVirus
Updated all drivers and updated the bios
Installed all important and unimportant updates for Win8.1
Turned off "Anti surge support" in BIOS

Used MemTest86 v4.3.7 to test memory for 18 hours (6 Pass and 6 Iterations) no errror
Used FurMark to test GPUs for 35 min in SLI mode (max temp was 48 degree) no errors
Replaced my PSU EVGA Supernova P2 1200W with Seasonic 860watt Platinum
Replaced my SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB with INTEL 330 240GB

Also, I did disable "automatically restart" within Windows Advanced System Properties, but I didn't get any blue screen or anything.
A minidump is never created when it happens. This limits my ability to analyze the circumstances surrounding the error.

Best soultion I could find on internet was memory error. Could this rly be a memory issue? Cuz I am so desperate, probably will buy a new memory...
My 4 memory DIMs are installed into red motherboard slots(A1, B1,C1,D1), should I swap them into gray/black ? I used to have default memory speed, but now I changed to XMP profile, dunno if that will help at all









Is it possible that I overtighten my motherboard monoblock (from EK) and that can cause this issue ?

@Praz plz help and others


----------



## lyaliuae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The SAS interface is backward compatible with SATA drives but the reverse is not true. In order to use SAS drives the chosen motherboard will need to have SAS ports onboard or an add-in SAS card will be required.


Hello Praz,

Thank you for the helpful reply.

Can you recommend me with add-in SAS card that will work fine for ASUS Rampage V USB 3.1. As I tried to contact LSI they suggested this model MegaRaid SAS 9361-8I controller but they aren't sure if it will work with this motherboard and they told me it doesn't have a dedicated PCI-E slot and this can cause performance and controller reset during data transfer.

So, can you please me recommend me with a good model which I will not face any problem with it? I am looking for 4 ports or more.

Thank you very much, Praz again for your efforts!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I have recently built a new comp with the following specs:
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme BIOS 1401
> CPU: I7-5930K (All stock clock)
> PSU: Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> RAM: 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
> GPU : SLI GIGABYTE nVidia GTX 980 (Stock clock)
> Monitor : Asus PG278Q and Dell U2414H
> HDD: Samsung 850 EVO (1TB)
> OS : Windows 8.1 64-bit
> System if full water-cooled, so all temps are around 40 degrees while gaming.
> 
> For the first 10 days the computer has been running fine. After 10 days of running this new comp, my computer got black screen for the first time. (I didn't add any new hardware)
> No blue screen, the mouse cursor was unmovable , no keys functional, and my screen went full black. Also there was a high pitched humming noise.
> This was happening randomly, once per day or once within 2-3 days.
> Motherboard C post number 40, and there is no code 40 in Asus manual.
> 
> Steps I have taken to troubleshoot this issue:
> Completely reinstalled Windows 8.1
> Checked the system for malware with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
> Checked the system for viruses with AVG AntiVirus
> Updated all drivers and updated the bios
> Installed all important and unimportant updates for Win8.1
> Turned off "Anti surge support" in BIOS
> 
> Used MemTest86 v4.3.7 to test memory for 18 hours (6 Pass and 6 Iterations) no errror
> Used FurMark to test GPUs for 35 min in SLI mode (max temp was 48 degree) no errors
> Replaced my PSU EVGA Supernova P2 1200W with Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> Replaced my SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB with INTEL 330 240GB
> 
> Also, I did disable "automatically restart" within Windows Advanced System Properties, but I didn't get any blue screen or anything.
> A minidump is never created when it happens. This limits my ability to analyze the circumstances surrounding the error.
> 
> Best soultion I could find on internet was memory error. Could this rly be a memory issue? Cuz I am so desperate, probably will buy a new memory...
> My 4 memory DIMs are installed into red motherboard slots(A1, B1,C1,D1), should I swap them into gray/black ? I used to have default memory speed, but now I changed to XMP profile, dunno if that will help at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that I overtighten my motherboard monoblock (from EK) and that can cause this issue ?
> 
> @Praz plz help and others


http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1705328/freeze-bsod-fans-running-monotone-buzz-speakers.html

Try raising your RAM voltage.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

well my 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR is compatible with RE V.
I set XMP profile (before it used to be at lowest default speed), but it's still 1.2 V.
I am not experienced to deal with ram voltages, if someone can give advice would be nice.

Also can someone give me advice, what new RAM should I buy? (if you have RE V board and u know that your RAM is working flawless). If I don't find solution for my problem, I' ll just buy new RAM.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, the AC circuit is probably 20-30 amps. The PSU that you have is designed for a 15 amp circuit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFusion 13*
> 
> Unless you have a dime store psu, it should have done exactly what it was designed to do. Your components should be fine.
> 
> As far as what you have hooked up to the circuit you'll need to look at both wattage and amperage draw from both items and what the circuit breaker will hold.


Thanks guys!

Its so weird, out of curiosity, I personally thought connecting it to the dedicated AC circuit would have helped my draw. When the new G2-1300 watt comes in I will go ahead and put it on the other circuit. What is the reason the higher amperage of the dedicated AC circuit would not work? I am connecting an APC-1500 to it and thought the dedicated circuit would have been more helpful.

Love to hear the tech reason why it didnt work


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I have recently built a new comp with the following specs:
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme BIOS 1401
> CPU: I7-5930K (All stock clock)
> PSU: Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> RAM: 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
> GPU : SLI GIGABYTE nVidia GTX 980 (Stock clock)
> Monitor : Asus PG278Q and Dell U2414H
> HDD: Samsung 850 EVO (1TB)
> OS : Windows 8.1 64-bit
> System if full water-cooled, so all temps are around 40 degrees while gaming.
> 
> For the first 10 days the computer has been running fine. After 10 days of running this new comp, my computer got black screen for the first time. (I didn't add any new hardware)
> No blue screen, the mouse cursor was unmovable , no keys functional, and my screen went full black. Also there was a high pitched humming noise.
> This was happening randomly, once per day or once within 2-3 days.
> Motherboard C post number 40, and there is no code 40 in Asus manual.
> 
> Steps I have taken to troubleshoot this issue:
> Completely reinstalled Windows 8.1
> Checked the system for malware with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
> Checked the system for viruses with AVG AntiVirus
> Updated all drivers and updated the bios
> Installed all important and unimportant updates for Win8.1
> Turned off "Anti surge support" in BIOS
> 
> Used MemTest86 v4.3.7 to test memory for 18 hours (6 Pass and 6 Iterations) no errror
> Used FurMark to test GPUs for 35 min in SLI mode (max temp was 48 degree) no errors
> Replaced my PSU EVGA Supernova P2 1200W with Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> Replaced my SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB with INTEL 330 240GB
> 
> Also, I did disable "automatically restart" within Windows Advanced System Properties, but I didn't get any blue screen or anything.
> A minidump is never created when it happens. This limits my ability to analyze the circumstances surrounding the error.
> 
> Best soultion I could find on internet was memory error. Could this rly be a memory issue? Cuz I am so desperate, probably will buy a new memory...
> My 4 memory DIMs are installed into red motherboard slots(A1, B1,C1,D1), should I swap them into gray/black ? I used to have default memory speed, but now I changed to XMP profile, dunno if that will help at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that I overtighten my motherboard monoblock (from EK) and that can cause this issue ?
> 
> @Praz plz help and others


Hello

The symptoms you describe are most commonly the result of memory induced instability or driver issues. Set all overclocking settings to default including the memory at 2133MHz and test if the issues still occur. Also leave the memory in the red slots. The gray/black slots should not be used until all the red slots are populated. Board flex from the monoblock is also a possibility.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyaliuae*
> 
> Hello Praz,
> 
> Thank you for the helpful reply.
> 
> Can you recommend me with add-in SAS card that will work fine for ASUS Rampage V USB 3.1. As I tried to contact LSI they suggested this model MegaRaid SAS 9361-8I controller but they aren't sure if it will work with this motherboard and they told me it doesn't have a dedicated PCI-E slot and this can cause performance and controller reset during data transfer.
> 
> So, can you please me recommend me with a good model which I will not face any problem with it? I am looking for 4 ports or more.
> 
> Thank you very much, Praz again for your efforts!


Hello

I would think that controller would work although I have no experience with it. I'm using a 9260-8i with the board with no issues.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> well my 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR is compatible with RE V.
> I set XMP profile (before it used to be at lowest default speed), but it's still 1.2 V.
> I am not experienced to deal with ram voltages, if someone can give advice would be nice.
> 
> Also can someone give me advice, what new RAM should I buy? (if you have RE V board and u know that your RAM is working flawless). If I don't find solution for my problem, I' ll just buy new RAM.


G.Skill can go up to 1.4V safely but I'd try 1.25, then 1.3 then go up .5v from there to see if you're stable. I run my 64GB G.Skill DDR4 2800 at 1.375 and my RAM Eventual Voltage at 1.4. Also you might want to try raising the CPU Input Voltage. Some suggest 1.92v is a good voltage to keep your regular CPU voltages down.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Its so weird, out of curiosity, I personally thought connecting it to the dedicated AC circuit would have helped my draw. When the new G2-1300 watt comes in I will go ahead and put it on the other circuit. What is the reason the higher amperage of the dedicated AC circuit would not work? I am connecting an APC-1500 to it and thought the dedicated circuit would have been more helpful.
> 
> Love to hear the tech reason why it didnt work


Hello

Using that circuit with the AC off is fine. You want to connect the system to a circuit rated for a higher amperage than the system will pull. Not equal to or less.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using that circuit with the AC off is fine. You want to connect the system to a circuit rated for a higher amperage than the system will pull. Not equal to or less.


Basically put it on the other circuit not the AC circuit is what you are saying.

Guess my assumptions were wrong 








appreciate your help


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Basically put it on the other circuit not the AC circuit is what you are saying.
> 
> Guess my assumptions were wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate your help


Hello

No, the AC circuit is fine if you do not run the AC at the same time. If you are going to also use the AC than the system needs to be moved to a different circuit. Connecting the system to the dedicated AC circuit was not the cause of the faulty power supply.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No, the AC circuit is fine if you do not run the AC at the same time. If you are going to also use the AC than the system needs to be moved to a different circuit. Connecting the system to the dedicated AC circuit was not the cause of the faulty power supply.


Got ya, I put the AC back on the AC circuit and the system on the other one. When the RMA G2-1300 watt comes in, I will run everything again. Was just fairly weird, since it went out with a big bang.... literally.

I will load up one GPU on the next run and see what happens. Otherwise I will have to see if I can run some other cables to the other outlet. I have these parts on the circuit:

1 65" JS 9500 Samsung
1 G2-1300 Watt
4 WD 4TB NAS
4 Samsung pro 840 512Gb
1 Samsung Pro 850 1 TB
1 Seagate 3TB
2 Titan X (may go with 3)
asus rampage V Extreme
5930K
10-12 fans
32GB Ram
X7 Limited Edition
Bose Lifestyle 130 Soundbar
then basic stuff like clock / phone charger.

However, not everything is used at one point. I.E Nintendo Wi U

Thoughts? Prior I had just the Computer on the AC Circuit now I switched it around, I just found it odd that it blew, since it was a brand new EVGA G2-1300 watt


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone have the ek mono block? Do you think it was worth the price? Is there any advantage to cooling the VRM?

I love the look of it, but already have a ek supremacy nickel block.. but then it doesn't match my cards and ram blocks...


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone have the ek mono block? Do you think it was worth the price? Is there any advantage to cooling the VRM?
> 
> I love the look of it, but already have a ek supremacy nickel block.. but then it doesn't match my cards and ram blocks...


I have this block, but I think it's only for convenience and aesthetics. The original heatsink seems to do the job just fine.
It was wroth the price for me as I most likely will have this platform for a long time.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> I have this block, but I think it's only for convenience and aesthetics. The original heatsink seems to do the job just fine.
> It was wroth the price for me as I most likely will have this platform for a long time.


What tubing did you use in your build? I'm going the same route.. clear tubing but bitspower black and nickel fittings. Looks good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I have recently built a new comp with the following specs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage V Extreme BIOS 1401
> CPU: I7-5930K (All stock clock)
> PSU: Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> RAM: 16 GB Gskill DDR4, F4-2666C15Q-16GRR
> GPU : SLI GIGABYTE nVidia GTX 980 (Stock clock)
> Monitor : Asus PG278Q and Dell U2414H
> HDD: Samsung 850 EVO (1TB)
> OS : Windows 8.1 64-bit
> System if full water-cooled, so all temps are around 40 degrees while gaming.
> 
> For the first 10 days the computer has been running fine. After 10 days of running this new comp, my computer got black screen for the first time. (I didn't add any new hardware)
> No blue screen, the mouse cursor was unmovable , no keys functional, and my screen went full black. Also there was a high pitched humming noise.
> This was happening randomly, once per day or once within 2-3 days.
> Motherboard C post number 40, and there is no code 40 in Asus manual.
> 
> Steps I have taken to troubleshoot this issue:
> Completely reinstalled Windows 8.1
> Checked the system for malware with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
> Checked the system for viruses with AVG AntiVirus
> Updated all drivers and updated the bios
> Installed all important and unimportant updates for Win8.1
> Turned off "Anti surge support" in BIOS
> 
> Used MemTest86 v4.3.7 to test memory for 18 hours (6 Pass and 6 Iterations) no errror
> Used FurMark to test GPUs for 35 min in SLI mode (max temp was 48 degree) no errors
> Replaced my PSU EVGA Supernova P2 1200W with Seasonic 860watt Platinum
> Replaced my SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB with INTEL 330 240GB
> 
> Also, I did disable "automatically restart" within Windows Advanced System Properties, but I didn't get any blue screen or anything.
> A minidump is never created when it happens. This limits my ability to analyze the circumstances surrounding the error.
> 
> Best soultion I could find on internet was memory error. Could this rly be a memory issue? Cuz I am so desperate, probably will buy a new memory...
> My 4 memory DIMs are installed into red motherboard slots(A1, B1,C1,D1), should I swap them into gray/black ? I used to have default memory speed, but now I changed to XMP profile, dunno if that will help at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it possible that I overtighten my motherboard monoblock (from EK) and that can cause this issue* ?
> 
> @Praz plz help and others


this is possible, but unlikely. As Praz noted, a system black-out w/ no minidump is a good clue that something is up with the ram settings. once you confirm that the issues goes away on all stock (no ram XMP) post back - ther's no reason you can't get a modest OC on that rig. It's an R5E after all - running stock is, well, just a crime.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> G.Skill can go up to 1.4V safely but I'd try 1.25, then 1.3 then go up .5v from there to see if you're stable. I run my 64GB G.Skill DDR4 2800 at 1.375 and my RAM Eventual Voltage at 1.4. Also you might want to try raising the CPU Input Voltage. Some suggest 1.92v is a good voltage to keep your regular CPU voltages down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so you are running lower training voltage than "Eventual" (run) voltage? NOt sure I understand that.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone have the ek mono block? Do you think it was worth the price? Is there any advantage to cooling the VRM?
> 
> I love the look of it, but already have a ek supremacy nickel block.. but then it doesn't match my cards and ram blocks...


I got the mono block setup with my rig, I mostly went for it, for looks.













I can say there is huge improvement on cooling on the VRM with the mono block, but CPU temp is a little higher than standalone EK CPU block(only by 2-3c), from my testing, I cant say its improved my overclock by cooling the VRM but does give my setup a nice complete look, so overall Id say it was worth it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is possible, but unlikely. As Praz noted, a system black-out w/ no minidump is a good clue that something is up with the ram settings. once you confirm that the issues goes away on all stock (no ram XMP) post back - ther's no reason you can't get a modest OC on that rig. It's an R5E after all - running stock is, well, just a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are running lower training voltage than "Eventual" (run) voltage? NOt sure I understand that.


I checked into that and I misunderstood that setting. I thought the Eventual Voltage was the Training voltage but apparently it's the other way around. Going to change it when I get home.


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> What tubing did you use in your build? I'm going the same route.. clear tubing but bitspower black and nickel fittings. Looks good.


I used 12mm Bitpower acrylic. Thanks


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it is stable.. well yeah. Why do you ask?


Just wondering if its too high or low for that 4 ghz, and yes I know not all 5960x are the same in stability at an given vcore.

I was just curious as to the "average" vcore that is usually needed for 4 Ghz.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> G.Skill can go up to 1.4V safely but I'd try 1.25, then 1.3 then go up .5v from there to see if you're stable. I run my 64GB G.Skill DDR4 2800 at 1.375 and my RAM Eventual Voltage at 1.4. Also you might want to try raising the CPU Input Voltage. Some suggest 1.92v is a good voltage to keep your regular CPU voltages down.


I already tried with stock ram speed. Atm I have XMP profile and waiting for black screen









I will try to go with 1.25 and 1.3V. What parameters should I increase? Dram voltage CHA CHB and Dram voltage CHC CHD ?
If it fails again, I will just go and buy new 16 GB, G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series, F4-2400C15Q-16GRB, DDR4 2400 MHz (cheapest one) or should I get another brand?

Thanks for help everyone... this problem is bugging me so hard , even if I sleep I am thinking how to solve it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I checked into that and I misunderstood that setting. I thought the Eventual Voltage was the Training voltage but apparently it's the other way around. Going to change it when I get home.


lol - good thing is if they can train at lower voltage, they can probably run at that too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Just wondering if its too high or low for that 4 ghz, and yes I know not all 5960x are the same in stability at an given vcore.
> I was just curious as to the "average" vcore that is usually needed for 4 Ghz.


Sorry - don't really know. I haven't run at 4.0. at th ebottom of the HW-E thread, there are 4 entries around 4.0. May give some idea.


----------



## dansi

Hi, i got a Q-code '03' after booting into windows 8.1. Previously it was always 'AA'.

Now it is 'AA' at the loading screen, but when my desktop is loaded, it changed to '06' then '03'.

It happened after i tried tweaking the RAM and after few failed boot cycles, i have since revert to defaults. But the '03' still shows.

So far no crashes, but it annoys me something is wrong?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi, i got a Q-code '03' after booting into windows 8.1. Previously it was always 'AA'.
> 
> Now it is 'AA' at the loading screen, but when my desktop is loaded, it changed to '06' then '03'.
> 
> It happened after i tried tweaking the RAM and after few failed boot cycles, i have since revert to defaults. But the '03' still shows.
> 
> So far no crashes, but it annoys me something is wrong?


Hello

These Q-Code definitions can be found in the included user manual. Are you sure it is not 0x30 instead of 0x03. 0x30 indicates the system has resume from the S3 sleep state and 0x03 that the system is entering the S3 sleep state.


----------



## dansi

I am sure it is Q-Code 03 System Agent initializion before microcode loading









Wonder what happened?

Granted i had enable all C-states in bios, but that was done way before my today RAM tweaking misadventures..


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The symptoms you describe are most commonly the result of memory induced instability or driver issues. Set all overclocking settings to default including the memory at 2133MHz and test if the issues still occur. Also leave the memory in the red slots. The gray/black slots should not be used until all the red slots are populated. Board flex from the monoblock is also a possibility.


I am pretty sure that I didn't flex the board. @Praz just one more question.
At the very start of my system installation I did mistake and I forget to connect second CPU power cable to my motherboard (2 pin cable), since this was my first socket 2011-3 board, I didn't pay attention for extra 2 pin connector








So I had few crashes before I realize that. So is it possible that I damage my motherboard ? and that could be the reason of my black screens ?
thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> I am pretty sure that I didn't flex the board. @Praz just one more question.
> At the very start of my system installation I did mistake and I forget to connect second CPU power cable to my motherboard (2 pin cable), since this was my first socket 2011-3 board, I didn't pay attention for extra 2 pin connector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had few crashes before I realize that. So is it possible that I damage my motherboard ? and that could be the reason of my black screens ?
> thanks


A couple of things:

1) Did you test the board was working properly with your CPU and memory before installing water-cooling? It is ALWAYS wise to do so.

2) There is no extra 2 pin connector. 4 pin? If so that would make no difference to stability in the way you mention.

-Raja


----------



## MerkageTurk

Today I had code 03 or whatever it is with windows 8.1 first time


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I am sure it is Q-Code 03 System Agent initializion before microcode loading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what happened?
> 
> Granted i had enable all C-states in bios, but that was done way before my today RAM tweaking misadventures..


Hello

Stuck at System Initialization would result in a no post condition so obviously that is not the case here. I would ignore what is being displayed until an issue arises that the displayed info might be of use.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) Did you test the board was working properly with your CPU and memory before installing water-cooling? It is ALWAYS wise to do so.
> 
> 2) There is no extra 2 pin connector. 4 pin? If so that would make no difference to stability in the way you mention.
> 
> -Raja


1) Yes I did install and used my system regulary for few days, before I installed water- cooling..everything was working fine.
But my problem with black screen happens once every 5-6 days or every day..it's random. Sometimes while playing games, sometimes while watching youtube.

2) Sry my bad, It's 4 pin. Ok that should not be an issue.

I did use XMP profile for the memory, and waiting for black screen. If it happens again, I will set RAM to 1.25 or 1.3 V. After that I'l just buy new RAM.
I did try everything... and I am running out of solutions for fix....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaTheJohny*
> 
> 1) Yes I did install and used my system regulary for few days, before I installed water- cooling..everything was working fine.
> But my problem with black screen happens once every 5-6 days or every day..it's random. Sometimes while playing games, sometimes while watching youtube.
> 
> 2) Sry my bad, It's 4 pin. Ok that should not be an issue.
> 
> I did use XMP profile for the memory, and waiting for black screen. If it happens again, I will set RAM to 1.25 or 1.3 V. After that I'l just buy new RAM.
> I did try everything... and I am running out of solutions for fix....


try running HCI memtest on the ram (not memtest86+). If the ram is physically bad, or has poor XMP settings, this will show it pretty quick.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stuck at System Initialization would result in a no post condition so obviously that is not the case here. I would ignore what is being displayed until an issue arises that the displayed info might be of use.


Interesting, I wonder is because of latest windows update? Above poster also saw 03 qcode. Can it be possible an OS software update will affect the qcodes?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hmm I am not sure after reading the fellow members post, I was like "I am lucky" that does not happen to me, so I go and turn on my pc and exactly the same code error


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stuck at System Initialization would result in a no post condition so obviously that is not the case here. I would ignore what is being displayed until an issue arises that the displayed info might be of use.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I wonder is because of latest windows update? Above poster also saw 03 qcode. Can it be possible an OS software update will affect the qcodes?
Click to expand...

There was a recent windows update that updated the microcode for Intel CPUs, I believe some people have had some issues with it, maybe that could effect the qcode,
the update was
"June 2015 microcode update for Intel processors in Windows (kb3064209)"

Just a theory tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> There was a recent windows update that updated the microcode for Intel CPUs, I believe some people have had some issues with it, maybe that could effect the qcode,
> the update was
> "June 2015 microcode update for Intel processors in Windows (kb3064209)"
> 
> Just a theory tho.


didn't get that one with W8.1.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> There was a recent windows update that updated the microcode for Intel CPUs, I believe some people have had some issues with it, maybe that could effect the qcode,
> the update was
> "June 2015 microcode update for Intel processors in Windows (kb3064209)"
> 
> Just a theory tho.


I googled that, seems to fix some stability of Intel CPU. Could this be the much awaited adaptive CPU cache voltage?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3064209


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't get that one with W8.1.


It is located under an optional update


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> It is located under an optional update


yeah - i searched - never got it. but maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> It is located under an optional update
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - i searched - never got it. but maybe that's a good thing?
Click to expand...

got it installed haven't noticed any everything different with the update to the microcode, system stable as a rock. but I guess if your system running fine no point fixing it


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - i searched - never got it. but maybe that's a good thing?


Looks like a good thing









Searched for more details and got this:
http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/373250-recent-windows-update-kb3064209-causes-windows-7-not-boot.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Looks like a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searched for more details and got this:
> http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/373250-recent-windows-update-kb3064209-causes-windows-7-not-boot.html


yeah - surprising the guys at sevenforum didn't reply. Must be busy digging in on w10.


----------



## narutoninjakid

Any Idea why amazon isn't selling this board anymore? Especially for prime shipping. Thinking of picking up the ASUS X99 Deluxe instead. What do you guys think? $580 on Amazon.

Edit : its even out of stock on NewEgg.

This was my build so far.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qgmhNG
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qgmhNG/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($379.99 @ NCIX US)
CPU Cooler: Swiftech H240-X 90.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($160.00)
Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($475.98 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($202.85 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($28.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($22.65 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.14 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.14 @ Amazon)
Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller ($29.99 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard ($152.69 @ NCIX US)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Chroma Wired Optical Mouse ($58.99 @ Amazon)
Other: Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply ($89.99)
Other: Obsidian Series 750D High Airflow Intake Kit ($14.99)
Other: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID ($750.00)
Other: LG 34UC97 Curved UltraWide WQHD Monitor (Purchased For $1336.49)
Total: $4205.85
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-25 19:20 EDT-0400


----------



## stubass

Hey guys and gals, i have been out of the game for awhile i know... Anyway picked up a new 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutoninjakid*
> 
> Any Idea why amazon isn't selling this board anymore? Especially for prime shipping. Thinking of picking up the ASUS X99 Deluxe instead. What do you guys think? $580 on Amazon.
> 
> Edit : its even out of stock on NewEgg.
> 
> This was my build so far.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qgmhNG
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qgmhNG/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($379.99 @ NCIX US)
> CPU Cooler: Swiftech H240-X 90.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($160.00)
> Motherboard: Asus RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($475.98 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($202.85 @ Amazon)
> Case: Corsair 750D ATX Full Tower Case ($139.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 1300W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 39.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($28.99 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($22.65 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.14 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Red 66.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.14 @ Amazon)
> Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry Mix 2 Fan Controller ($29.99 @ Amazon)
> Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard ($152.69 @ NCIX US)
> Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Chroma Wired Optical Mouse ($58.99 @ Amazon)
> Other: Individually Sleeved Cable Set for EVGA B2/G2/P2 Power Supply ($89.99)
> Other: Obsidian Series 750D High Airflow Intake Kit ($14.99)
> Other: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID ($750.00)
> Other: LG 34UC97 Curved UltraWide WQHD Monitor (Purchased For $1336.49)
> Total: $4205.85
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-06-25 19:20 EDT-0400


http://www.amazon.com/2011-3-Motherboards-RAMPAGE-EXTREME-U3-1/dp/B00TXBP23C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435275180&sr=1-1&keywords=rampage+v+extreme+usb3.1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132505&cm_re=rampage_v_extreme-_-13-132-505-_-Product


----------



## MerkageTurk

Maybe due to problems?

but its available on amazon uk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, i have been out of the game for awhile i know... Anyway picked up a new 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


"J" batch?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, i have been out of the game for awhile i know... Anyway picked up a new 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt
> 
> 
> 
> "J" batch?
Click to expand...

you got it mate, J513B143


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you got it mate, J513B143


That's just crazy nice.








gonna call MC tomorrow to see if they have that J513 batch.. may get lucky.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you got it mate, J513B143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just crazy nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna call MC tomorrow to see if they have that J513 batch.. may get lucky.
Click to expand...

Cool, i wish you the best of luck and hope you score a great chip too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, i wish you the best of luck and hope you score a great chip too


Yours is the third J batch chip that seems super! Enjoy


----------



## DMac84

Ladies and Gents! Good Evening!

I am thinking of getting this board and a 5960X Tomorrow at the local Microcenter and have a super important question that I cant seem to get a solid, straight answer anywhere. I also attempted to search this thread but i'm hitting too many of the key words to be useful.

I want to SLI in slots 1 and 3 (16x/16x)

I want to know what slot I could put in a 4x PCIe 3.0 Intel 750 SSD and not affect my (16x/16x SLI) The Ultimate goal here is to not have SLI drop to (16x/8x)

Yes, I know it really wont affect performance, but Im trying to utilize all of my PCIe lanes in the most effect manner.

Also, If the aforementioned is not possible with this board, will utilizing a m.2 PCIe SSD affect my PCIe SLI (16x/16x)?

Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, i wish you the best of luck and hope you score a great chip too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is the third J batch chip that seems super! Enjoy
Click to expand...

i will bro... DJ just told me that many J chips rock and are strong


----------



## Kimir

Damn, I wish I had 1k€ to put on a CPU right meow, I wanna play with 8 cores too


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, I wish I had 1k€ to put on a CPU right meow, I wanna play with 8 cores too


Took me some saving up and lucked out on the first one


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> Ladies and Gents! Good Evening!
> 
> I am thinking of getting this board and a 5960X Tomorrow at the local Microcenter and have a super important question that I cant seem to get a solid, straight answer anywhere. I also attempted to search this thread but i'm hitting too many of the key words to be useful.
> 
> I want to SLI in slots 1 and 3 (16x/16x)
> 
> I want to know what slot I could put in a 4x PCIe 3.0 Intel 750 SSD and not affect my (16x/16x SLI) The Ultimate goal here is to not have SLI drop to (16x/8x)
> 
> Yes, I know it really wont affect performance, but Im trying to utilize all of my PCIe lanes in the most effect manner.
> 
> Also, If the aforementioned is not possible with this board, will utilizing a m.2 PCIe SSD affect my PCIe SLI (16x/16x)?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!


The bottom red slot will run at x4 with the 750 and a M.2 drive at x4 and 2 cards at x16


----------



## Menthol

So the bios for 128gb of ram is released 1502 http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, i wish you the best of luck and hope you score a great chip too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is the third J batch chip that seems super! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bro... DJ just told me that many J chips rock and are strong
Click to expand...

very jealous! sick CPU


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, i wish you the best of luck and hope you score a great chip too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is the third J batch chip that seems super! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will bro... DJ just told me that many J chips rock and are strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very jealous! sick CPU
Click to expand...

Cheers but i am jelly you have 3 titan x


----------



## narutoninjakid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/2011-3-Motherboards-RAMPAGE-EXTREME-U3-1/dp/B00TXBP23C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435275180&sr=1-1&keywords=rampage+v+extreme+usb3.1
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132505&cm_re=rampage_v_extreme-_-13-132-505-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Maybe due to problems?
> 
> but its available on amazon uk


@KedarWolf The ones you listed are not sold by amazon and seem to be overpriced and sold by individual sellers.

@MerkageTurk Yeah the review on this board are not that good. I may just go with the deluxe since ive never overclocked before and seems that i may not use all of these features.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RAMPAGE-EXTREME-Extended-Motherboard-2011-V3/dp/B00N1QKUQO
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132505&cm_re=rampage_v_extreme-_-13-132-505-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutoninjakid*
> 
> @KedarWolf The ones you listed are not sold by amazon and seem to be overpriced and sold by individual sellers.
> 
> @MerkageTurk Yeah the review on this board are not that good. I may just go with the deluxe since ive never overclocked before and seems that i may not use all of these features.


HEllo

The R5E/U3.1 is available both from Newegg and Amazon. Amazon sells it directly and is Prime eligible.


----------



## narutoninjakid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> The R5E/U3.1 is available both from Newegg and Amazon. Amazon sells it directly and is Prime eligible.


Yeah I saw that one but didn't really want the USB 3.1 added on. Was looking for just the board. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> The bottom red slot will run at x4 with the 750 and a M.2 drive at x4 and 2 cards at x16


wow - that's exactly what I'm running.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutoninjakid*
> 
> Yeah I saw that one but didn't really want the USB 3.1 added on. Was looking for just the board. Thanks for the help though.


The USB 3.1 board is the same board as the original, just with a pci-e USB 3.1 add-on card that fits in one of the pci-e slots but you don't have to use it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narutoninjakid*
> 
> @KedarWolf The ones you listed are not sold by amazon and seem to be overpriced and sold by individual sellers.
> 
> @MerkageTurk Yeah the review on this board are not that good. I may just go with the deluxe since ive never overclocked before and seems that i may not use all of these features.


http://www.amazon.com/2011-3-Motherboards-RAMPAGE-EXTREME-U3-1/dp/B00TXBP23C/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435341666&sr=1-2&keywords=ASUS+RAMPAGE+V+EXTREME

Direct from Amazon and like I said the 3.1 USB is just an add-in card, same board as always. You don't have to use the pci-e addon card if you don't want to.


----------



## dansi

Any feedback on the new bios?
There is some microcode update, and since Windows also had one. Is adaptive voltage for the cache finally working?


----------



## tistou77

With the bios 1502, there is a new microcode Intel (not the last available for X99), but is what the Adaptive Mode for Vcache working or still not?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Any feedback on the new bios?
> There is some microcode update, and since Windows also had one. Is adaptive voltage for the cache finally working?


Hello

For future reference if Intel was going to do additional development work regarding adaptive voltage for cache it would have most likely been implemented some time ago.


----------



## tistou77

There would be a more recent microcode Intel for the X99, why Asus does not use it ?
Not utility ?


----------



## mus1mus

Hi guys.

What's the most stable Bios at the moment with proper support for 3000 Memory Multiplier?

1502 is plagued by these memory multi issue!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> What's the most stable Bios at the moment with proper support for 3000 Memory Multiplier?
> 
> 1502 is plagued by these memory multi issue!


Hello

Either set to the 125 strap or use the XMP profile and tune from there for 3000 memory speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> What's the most stable Bios at the moment with proper support for 3000 Memory Multiplier?
> 
> 1502 is plagued by these memory multi issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Either set to the 125 strap or use the XMP profile and tune from there for 3000 memory speed.
Click to expand...

125 Strap does the same for me. Have to be forced to use 2666 with 100:133 Memory ratio.

Neither strap works properly on my set-up. 3200 works and stable but reads 12GB out of 16. Almost freaked out seeing one slots throws an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 125 Strap does the same for me. Have to be forced to use 2666 with 100:133 Memory ratio.
> 
> Neither strap works properly on my set-up. 3*200 works and stable but reads 12GB out of 16*. Almost freaked out seeing one slots throws an issue.


this is usually related to training voltage (or VSA some times). try setting dram V to +25mV higher than: in the Dram timings menu, scroll way down to Eventual and enter the run voltage here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is usually related to training voltage (or VSA some times). try setting dram V to +25mV higher than: in the Dram timings menu, scroll way down to Eventual and enter the run voltage here.


Imma check that out. Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is usually related to training voltage (or VSA some times). try setting dram V to +25mV higher than: in the Dram timings menu, scroll way down to Eventual and enter the run voltage here.


Hello

This. ^^

With each CPU being different the auto rules are not going to be optimal for all configurations. The further the system is pushed from spec the more applicable this is. If manual tuning is not a viable option dial the system back closer to stated specs till stability is achieved.


----------



## dansi

Updated to new bios, so far so no issues.








I love Asus bios, always updating and stable

Although the '03' q-code is still showing. I guess must wait for the next bios update to get back 'AA'


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - that's exactly what I'm running.


me too! i'm running intel 750 and samsung 951 AHCI.

just wondering, which drive did you guys install the Windows boot on? i went with the Samsung and the Intel for games. also have dual samsung 850 raid 0 for temp files and downloads.

@jpmboy, i also have a "J" batch, does 4.4 on 1.2 volts stable. haven't tried to push it further since i've actually needed to use the computer. gonna see what it does on water in a few weeks. just wondering, i'm currently running my me @ 2400, 16-16-16-? (forgot). can you give me tips on some baseline settings to tighten those timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jikdoc*
> 
> me too! i'm running intel 750 and samsung 951 AHCI.
> just wondering, which drive did you guys install the Windows boot on? i went with the Samsung and the Intel for games. also have dual samsung 850 raid 0 for temp files and downloads.
> @jpmboy, i also have a "J" batch, does 4.4 on 1.2 volts stable. haven't tried to push it further since i've actually needed to use the computer. gonna see what it does on water in a few weeks. just wondering, i'm currently running my me @ 2400, 16-16-16-? (forgot). can you give me tips on some baseline settings to tighten those timings?


I put the OS and a few apps on the 750, and any/all games on the M.2. Works like a charm.








Regarding the ram, I think that if you stay at 2400 (tho I find 2666 on strap 100 to be easy - on two cpus now) run like 1.275V and try 14-15-15-39-1T. everything else on auto. if that boots 2400 and is stable, then work on the 2nds.
fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and use ther how0to link in my sig to add it to yours.








note: to "ping" a member, type the username and use the little "@" symbol in the editor.
Edit re: J batch... so far, - and I haven't really pushed the chip... benchable at 4.875 with 1.35-ish volts. have it set right now at 4.6/4.3 with 1.95V adaptive, 1.25V cache (offset) and 32GB ram @ 2666 12-13-13-29-1T (still trying to stablize 3200c16 settings which my other cpu does relatively easy with 32GB)

Base data: stock idle voltages: core: 0.928V, cache 0.780V, VSA: 0.816.


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I put the OS and a few apps on the 750, and any/all games on the M.2. Works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the ram, I think that if you stay at 2400 (tho I find 2666 on strap 100 to be easy - on two cpus now) run like 1.275V and try 14-15-15-39-1T. everything else on auto. if that boots 2400 and is stable, then work on the 2nds.
> fill out rigbuilder (top right of every page) and use ther how0to link in my sig to add it to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> note: to "ping" a member, type the username and use the little "@" symbol in the editor.
> Edit re: J batch... so far, - and I haven't really pushed the chip... benchable at 4.875 with 1.35-ish volts. have it set right now at 4.6/4.3 with 1.95V adaptive, 1.25V cache (offset) and 32GB ram @ 2666 12-13-13-29-1T (still trying to stablize 3200c16 settings which my other cpu does relatively easy with 32GB)
> 
> Base data: stock idle voltages: core: 0.928V, cache 0.780V, VSA: 0.816.


@jpmboy
thanks for the tips! i'll try those memory settings and push the chip on water








i actually set the SSDs the opposite way, OS on the m.2 and games on the Intel. in truth, i think either way is super fast and i can't notice any lags doing anything. game loads are incredible, so different than a few years ago.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jikdoc*
> 
> @jpmboy
> thanks for the tips! i'll try those memory settings and push the chip on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually set the sad's the opposite way, OS on the m.2 and games on the Intel. in truth, i think either way is super fast and i can't notice any lags doing anything. game loads are incredible, so different than a few years ago.


Lag? from that SSD set up... not for years (I hope).


----------



## Menthol

I partitioned my 750, put Win 7 on one partition, use the other partition for my D drive where I installed my games, put Win 8.1 on my SM951 with intent of updating it to Win 10, and access my games from either OS. I don't want to give up Win 7 when I upgrade to 10. I F8 to chose which OS but since I recently purchased a Benq 32" 4K monitor I have been using Win 8.1 more, it scales everything better, I had only used Win 8 and 8.1 for one purpose before I got this monitor, benching Firestrike, only using one Titan X at the moment, been waiting to see how the GPU thing was going to play out, now the AMD once again didn't deliver on there "Titan Killer", it's either another Titan X or 980ti Classified's, KPE maybe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I partitioned my 750, put Win 7 on one partition, use the other partition for my D drive where I installed my games, put Win 8.1 on my SM951 with intent of updating it to Win 10, and access my games from either OS. I don't want to give up Win 7 when I upgrade to 10. I F8 to chose which OS but since I recently purchased a Benq 32" 4K monitor I have been using Win 8.1 more, it scales everything better, I had only used Win 8 and 8.1 for one purpose before I got this monitor, benching Firestrike, only using one Titan X at the moment, been waiting to see how the GPU thing was going to play out, now the AMD once again didn't deliver on there "Titan Killer", it's either another Titan X or 980ti Classified's, KPE maybe


did you find a J batch?


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Is it possible that a 5960X at 4500 ghz request 1.40V with a R5E and only 1.28v with a MSI XPower AC ?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is it possible that a 5960X at 4500 ghz request 1.40V with a R5E and only 1.28v with a MSI XPower AC ?
> 
> Thanks


if you observed this hands-on, then i guess so.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you observed this hands-on, then i guess so.


This is not me, but I am surprised to that gap between 2 motherboards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> This is not me, but I am surprised to that gap between 2 motherboards


eh - then it's either different CPUs or just plain wrong?


----------



## nycgtr

I picked up one of these boards new for a really good deal this past weekend. Wondering if it's worth swapping the x99 deluxe for? I would have to drain my loop and all that etc bs. I see oc3d did a review compared to the x99 deluxe and got better temps and an improved oc. Anyone else think it's possible or worth the hassle? Elsewise I just flip the board or something.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - then it's either different CPUs or just plain wrong?


It's the same CPU, it would even seem that the CPU is dead.
However the CPU-Z screen showed these tensions ....


----------



## yoyo711

I Just update the bios(1502) and now I can even overclock my CPU.















Down grade bios or newer bios I'M just can not overclock no screen or it say overclock fair F1
Need help


----------



## Kimir

With such disparity in reported voltage, I'd take my DMM and check what is it in reality.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - then it's either different CPUs or just plain wrong?


Usually means things have not been tuned properly. I had someone tell me the MSI boards were using lower Vcore, so I purchased one here myself and tested it. Here are the results:



That was using the X99-A. The R5E is a bit better. VCore can be dropped lower if some of the OC Socket settings are tuned - at the expense of cache and memory clocking.

The R5E VCCIN rules may be a little less aggressive than MSI as well - which will have an impact. Too many folks out there comparing and reviewing things that don't know how to match something up or evaluate it fully.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Usually means things have not been tuned properly. I had someone tell me the MSI boards were using lower Vcore, so I purchased one here myself and tested it. Here are the results:
> 
> 
> 
> That was using the X99-A. The R5E is a bit better. VCore can be dropped lower if some of the OC Socket settings are tuned - at the expense of cache and memory clocking.
> 
> The R5E VCCIN rules may be a little less aggressive than MSI as well - which will have an impact. Too many folks out there comparing and reviewing things that don't know how to match something up or evaluate it fully.


Hello

I do not understand the table, with the same values (voltages) sometimes it is stable, sometimes it is not stable

With the MSI, even if CPU-Z shows a voltage (Vcore) in reality it may be higher?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I do not understand the table, with the same values (voltages) sometimes it is stable, sometimes it is not stable
> 
> With the MSI, even if CPU-Z shows a voltage (Vcore) in reality it may be higher?
> 
> Thanks


Keep studying the table until you understand it. Or leave the subject alone if you find it too complicated.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I do not understand the table, with the same values (voltages) sometimes it is stable, sometimes it is not stable


Hello

Already answered before you asked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> VCore can be dropped lower if some of the OC Socket settings are tuned - at the expense of cache and memory clocking.


----------



## tistou77

Ok, thanks Praz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Usually means things have not been tuned properly. I had someone tell me the MSI boards were using lower Vcore, so I purchased one here myself and tested it. Here are the results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was using the X99-A. The R5E is a bit better. VCore can be dropped lower if some of the OC Socket settings are tuned - at the expense of cache and memory clocking.
> The R5E VCCIN rules may be a little less aggressive than MSI as well - which will have an impact. Too many folks out there comparing and reviewing things that don't know how to match something up or evaluate it fully.


"In data we trust".


----------



## ChronoBodi

I have my CPU on 4 Ghz with adaptive vcore of 0.075v + turbo boost of 0.001v = 1.175V for 4 ghz, roughly.

Speaking of LLC, it's on auto now, is there a good LLC number for this? 7 or 8?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, thanks Praz


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Menthol

Jpmboy,
I have not had time to get to a MC yet, maybe this Friday since it's a Holiday


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> I have not had time to get to a MC yet, maybe this Friday since it's a Holiday


I'd call first. ask for DYI sales and ask them to call back with batch numbers. One guy sent me a pic of the box labels.


----------



## nycgtr

Swapped from the deluxe to the rampage last night. So far no real change in oc potential. Does seem to run a few degrees cooler though than at same settings in the deluxe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Swapped from the deluxe to the rampage last night. So far no real change in oc potential. Does seem to run a few degrees cooler though than at same settings in the deluxe.


Shouldn't really be noticeably different at "mere mortal" frequencies. There are more things you can tweak tho.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Shouldn't really be noticeably different at "mere mortal" frequencies. There are more things you can tweak tho.


Yea i noticed that going thru the bios. Seems every gen I end up doing the deluxe to rog route >>. Should just get the rog to begin with next time.


----------



## ColdFusion 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Shouldn't really be noticeably different at "mere mortal" frequencies. There are more things you can tweak tho.


hahaha yeah... definetely WAY more things you can tweak







.... soo many things that its hard to even look at them all on day1-6 without going cross eyed..... and then you start to see it all and the patterns inherent in the system standards....

but until then its like -







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->







-->









In that order lol


----------



## ozzy1925

Is it true that the ahci version of samsung 951 gives better performance than the nvme version under windows or i am wrong?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Is it true that the ahci version of samsung 951 gives better performance than the nvme version under windows or i am wrong?


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-sm951-nvme-versus-ahci-sata,4137.html


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-sm951-nvme-versus-ahci-sata,4137.html


thanks ,as i see their performance are similar also should i get a M.2 X4 Adapter card to get the best performance or just use the cards own slot?I have 5960x and i use 1st and 3rd red pci-e slots for my video cards ,if i plug the m.2x4 pci-e card to slot red 2 or 4 slot do i loose any gpu speed performance like x16x16 to x16x8?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks ,as i see their performance are similar also should i get a M.2 X4 Adapter card to get the best performance or just use the cards own slot?I have 5960x and i use 1st and 3rd red pci-e slots for my video cards ,if i plug the m.2x4 pci-e card to slot red 2 or 4 slot do i loose any gpu speed performance like x16x16 to x16x8?


no runs x16 - it's right in the manual.








I have an M.2 + PCIE NVMe + two gpus... runs just fine with every thing at full lane allocation.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no runs x16 - it's right in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an M.2 + PCIE NVMe + two gpus... runs just fine with every thing at full lane allocation.


thanks alot which ssds you use? m.2 samsung sm951 and pci-e nvm intel 750?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks alot which ssds you use? m.2 samsung sm951 and pci-e nvm intel 750?


Plextor M6e and intel 750.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Plextor M6e and intel 750.


ah almost got you







do you think getting the 256gb of the samsung 951(ahci or nvme) will have very poor performance then the 512gb one?I will mainly use 1 drive for os and games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah almost got you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think getting the 256gb of the samsung 951(ahci or nvme) will have very poor performance then the 512gb one?I will mainly use 1 drive for os and games.


with one drive? I'd go PCIE x4 NVMe. achi is old news and NVMe can only get better (than it already is).








the 951 is a really great M.2 drive, but IMO the Tech to make it great is EOLC.
check the intel pcie nvme drives.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with one drive? I'd go PCIE x4 NVMe. achi is old news and NVMe can only get better (than it already is).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 951 is a really great M.2 drive, but IMO the Tech to make it great is EOLC.
> check the intel pcie nvme drives.


Well as praz said nvme version of the 951 has performance issues with windows then i think i should just buy the 400gb intel 750.i see many people uses the 4th red slot but can i the 2nd red slot with the sli?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Well as praz said nvme version of the 951 has performance issues with windows then i think i should just buy the 400gb intel 750.i see many people uses the *4th red slot but can i the 2nd red slot with the sli*?


not sure what you mean. SLI should be slots 1&3, the 750 goes in the bottom red slot. If you use slot 2, it wil not be x16.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can I do 3 way sli with a pci-e Intel 750? Three cards in top slots and pci-e Intel 750 in bottom?

And what would be the pci-e lanes config? 16-8-8-4?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Official RVE owner/operator.

Flashed BIOS 1 to 1502 before I ever mounted anything to the board. Hooked it up with a GTX 660TI and air cooling on a wooden TV tray. Booted right f'n up, CE, recognized all the 16GB RAM, no temp surprises. Spent a little time navigating the BIOS, my first ASUS board. Very nice BIOS interaction, just using a cheap little Acer USB keyboard.

So far, so good. I'll mount the M.2 SM 951 and load the OS tomorrow. That's a dang tiny SSD, gotta go over that UEFI OS loading sequence again first.

Thanks to all who have posted, I like to read a lot before I ever hook anything up and the posts here and ROG have been very helpful.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what you mean. SLI should be slots 1&3, the 750 goes in the bottom red slot. If you use slot 2, it wil not be x16.


I meant can i install the intel 750 into 2nd red slot ? Because if i install it to the 4th red slot it will block usb slot on the mobo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I meant can i install the intel 750 into 2nd red slot ? Because if i install it to the 4th red slot it will block usb slot on the mobo?


looks like it does block that red usb? I thin that as soon as you put a card in slot 2 slot 3 goes x8. but you will not see any difference with x8 vs x16 anyway


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Is it true that the ahci version of samsung 951 gives better performance than the nvme version under windows or i am wrong?


Well, Ozzy1925. I'm rocking here from my experience, I own the 941 Samsung version and the 750 Pci-e version. Both are great drives I love my 750 drive in my experience the 750 is by far a better drive and data safe drive then the Sammy drive. Thats one opinion, the other is, I have in both Windows 8.1 install and BF4 install as well. While I play BF4 with my samy at my OC4.5 cpu ram 2666mhz (100strap) every thing seems quick and responsive but when in use of the (125) strap and the same drive I start having issues, some how M.2s don't play well with (125) strap in my experience, then when I use the intel 750 no issues in either nor (straps) but the game it feels a little less responsive or quick than the samy drive. Thats what I have seem in my experience now there is other owners that have the same or similar drive and they can also answer on this one. Now that I can see that you bought the 750 can test is the statement I made is true or not, or maybe bad tweaks from my self in my computer.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like it does block that red usb? I thin that as soon as you put a card in slot 2 slot 3 goes x8. but you will not see any difference with x8 vs x16 anyway


i saw this post when looking for old posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5700_100#post_24003055
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Veterant*
> 
> Well, Ozzy1925. I'm rocking here from my experience, I own the 941 Samsung version and the 750 Pci-e version. Both are great drives I love my 750 drive in my experience the 750 is by far a better drive and data safe drive then the Sammy drive. Thats one opinion, the other is, I have in both Windows 8.1 install and BF4 install as well. While I play BF4 with my samy at my OC4.5 cpu ram 2666mhz (100strap) every thing seems quick and responsive but when in use of the (125) strap and the same drive I start having issues, some how M.2s don't play well with (125) strap in my experience, then when I use the intel 750 no issues in either nor (straps) but the game it feels a little less responsive or quick than the samy drive. Thats what I have seem in my experience now there is other owners that have the same or similar drive and they can also answer on this one. Now that I can see that you bought the 750 can test is the statement I made is true or not, or maybe bad tweaks from my self in my computer.


thanks for information, strap issue is new news for me but as far as i know there is huge performance difference between xp941 and sm 951 nvme also as i understood you used the m.2 slot on the mobo when using the xp941 did you have a chance to use with m.2x4 adapter because that will also make difference also i will wait 2-3 weeks more to make the right decision


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i saw this post when looking for old posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5700_100#post_24003055
> thanks for information, strap issue is new news for me but as far as i know there is huge performance difference between xp941 and sm 951 nvme also as i understood you used the m.2 slot on the mobo when using the xp941 did you have a chance to use with m.2x4 adapter because that will also make difference also i will wait 2-3 weeks more to make the right decision


No I haven't use my M.2 with the MB m.2 slot, I always have use the Pci- adapter that my MB came with, and IM aware of the performance difference in between the 941 and 951 but I was referring to 941 and 750 performance in BF4 game playing. not the raw performance in either nor drives. I now there is some pro and cons in either nor drive and that is been discuss wisely here, but as far game performance play those mention performance findings thats what I seem in my rig and experience with this 2 drives.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I meant can i install the intel 750 into 2nd red slot ? Because if i install it to the 4th red slot it will block usb slot on the mobo?


Get a low profile USB 3 header cable and put it in before the intel ssd, problem solved.


----------



## KedarWolf

There is different versions of the pci-e Intel 750. is the Intel 750 Series SSDPEDMW400G4R5 HHHL (CEM2.0) 400GB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 MLC the best version?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There is different versions of the pci-e Intel 750. is the Intel 750 Series SSDPEDMW400G4R5 HHHL (CEM2.0) 400GB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 MLC the best version?


afaik the difference is 1 uses the pci-e slot on the mobo other one is 2.5-Inch drive with a connector


----------



## ilgeek

Hi. I'm trying windows 10 for the first time with this motherboard, I'm a little confuse in the drivers department, Is there any support? in the asus web site there's no option for windows 10 in the drivers tab.

are they managing a different website for drivers beta or something?

thanks for your support


----------



## nintari

So, I recently started having a weird issue where at random times my USB mouse (steelseries rival) would stop working, and typically along with that my microphone (USB Yeti Blackout) would put out a ton of static noise while in TeamSpeak.

Other USB devices still worked and windows was not locking up. I could unplug the mouse & mic from the system board and plug them back in and everything was fine. I can't seem to do anything to force this issue to happen.... it just happens at random, otherwise it would make diagnosing the issue a lot easier.

Recently however I put in my SM951 256GB drive. I used marcium reflect to clone from my 480GB SSD and everything seemed to work great! That is until I do a cold boot. Every time now when I turn the system on I see the Asus logo with the windows 8 spinning circle showing windows loading and it freezes and never boots to the desktop. If I hit reset it will continue to do this over and over. The only way to get past it is to turn the system off by holding the power button, then turn it back on immediately and it will boot in to windows fine.

The Debug LED only shows AA when it locks up

I thought possibly that if I set everything back to stock clocks it might help the issue... however when I went to the BIOS to set everything back I seen that I was somehow set back to all stock clocks and settings







really hoping I saved what settings I used somewhere because it took me forever to get everything stable!

I'll look at upgrading the BIOS first and see if that helps out, but I wanted to get some opinions first since apparently it isn't my overclock causing the issue.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Hi. I'm trying windows 10 for the first time with this motherboard, I'm a little confuse in the drivers department, Is there any support? in the asus web site there's no option for windows 10 in the drivers tab.
> 
> are they managing a different website for drivers beta or something?
> 
> thanks for your support


Most drivers are in Windows 10, only ones you will need to manualy install are chipset, Asmedia sata, Asmedia usb, and perhaps Graphics. So basically W8 drivers.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So, I recently started having a weird issue where at random times my USB mouse (steelseries rival) would stop working, and typically along with that my microphone (USB Yeti Blackout) would put out a ton of static noise while in TeamSpeak.
> 
> Other USB devices still worked and windows was not locking up. I could unplug the mouse & mic from the system board and plug them back in and everything was fine. I can't seem to do anything to force this issue to happen.... it just happens at random, otherwise it would make diagnosing the issue a lot easier.
> 
> Recently however I put in my SM951 256GB drive. I used marcium reflect to clone from my 480GB SSD and everything seemed to work great! That is until I do a cold boot. Every time now when I turn the system on I see the Asus logo with the windows 8 spinning circle showing windows loading and it freezes and never boots to the desktop. If I hit reset it will continue to do this over and over. The only way to get past it is to turn the system off by holding the power button, then turn it back on immediately and it will boot in to windows fine.
> 
> The Debug LED only shows AA when it locks up
> 
> I thought possibly that if I set everything back to stock clocks it might help the issue... however when I went to the BIOS to set everything back I seen that I was somehow set back to all stock clocks and settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really hoping I saved what settings I used somewhere because it took me forever to get everything stable!
> 
> I'll look at upgrading the BIOS first and see if that helps out, but I wanted to get some opinions first since apparently it isn't my overclock causing the issue.


If you update bios you'll lose your saved overclock profiles. If you've saved them to a flash drive, doesn't help, because the new bios won't accept them. Only update the bios if there is something in the update that will benefit...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There is different versions of the pci-e Intel 750. is the Intel 750 Series SSDPEDMW400G4R5 HHHL (CEM2.0) 400GB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 MLC the best version?[/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> There is different versions of the pci-e Intel 750. is the Intel 750 Series SSDPEDMW400G4R5 HHHL (CEM2.0) 400GB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 MLC the best version?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *ChronoBodi*:
> 
> No, the 1.2TB version is, due to the more NAND it has for better parallelism. That being said, the official specs between the two is:
> 
> 400gb: 2200 MB/s read, 900 MB/s write
> 1.2tb: 2400 MB/s read, 1200 MB/s write
> 
> However, in CrystalDiskMark and AS-SSD they can go up to 300 MB over the official specs, depending on the benchmark.
> 
> Either one you get, it's still 4x to 2x faster than SATA 6 Gbs SSDs, which are capped off at 550 MB/s.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> So, I recently started having a weird issue where at random times my USB mouse (steelseries rival) would stop working, and typically along with that my microphone (USB Yeti Blackout) would put out a ton of static noise while in TeamSpeak.
> 
> Other USB devices still worked and windows was not locking up. I could unplug the mouse & mic from the system board and plug them back in and everything was fine. I can't seem to do anything to force this issue to happen.... it just happens at random, otherwise it would make diagnosing the issue a lot easier.
> 
> Recently however I put in my SM951 256GB drive. I used marcium reflect to clone from my 480GB SSD and everything seemed to work great! That is until I do a cold boot. Every time now when I turn the system on I see the Asus logo with the windows 8 spinning circle showing windows loading and it freezes and never boots to the desktop. If I hit reset it will continue to do this over and over. The only way to get past it is to turn the system off by holding the power button, then turn it back on immediately and it will boot in to windows fine.
> 
> The Debug LED only shows AA when it locks up
> 
> I thought possibly that if I set everything back to stock clocks it might help the issue... however when I went to the BIOS to set everything back I seen that I was somehow set back to all stock clocks and settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really hoping I saved what settings I used somewhere because it took me forever to get everything stable!
> 
> I'll look at upgrading the BIOS first and see if that helps out, but I wanted to get some opinions first since apparently it isn't my overclock causing the issue.


Only way to save your settings from BIOS to BIOS is old-school: write them down into Notepad or on pen and paper while reading the BIOS screen in front of you.

Or, what I do is take a pic of my monitor with my HTC One m9 or Sony A7ii of each screen that I need, and refer to those when setting up the new BIOS.


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Most drivers are in Windows 10, only ones you will need to manualy install are chipset, Asmedia sata, Asmedia usb, and perhaps Graphics. So basically W8 drivers.


Oh... ok, do you know where are those files in the Asus support page for this motherboard?
I can't find them :/


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Oh... ok, do you know where are those files in the Asus support page for this motherboard?
> I can't find them :/


http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/

Just look under USB and SATA.


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Just look under USB and SATA.


oh man... there's no windows 10 option tab for this drivers... sigh, maybe they are gonna ad them after the launch of windows 10


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Only way to save your settings from BIOS to BIOS is old-school: write them down into Notepad or on pen and paper while reading the BIOS screen in front of you.
> 
> Or, what I do is take a pic of my monitor with my HTC One m9 or Sony A7ii of each screen that I need, and refer to those when setting up the new BIOS.


There is an option to print the bios settings while in the bios as well, I've done it before, but just know it'll print the black background as well and use a lot of ink if you're on an inkjet.


----------



## Kimir

Save screenshot on an USB stick, put those on your phone/tablet and voila.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> oh man... there's no windows 10 option tab for this drivers... sigh, maybe they are gonna ad them after the launch of windows 10


You have misunderstood, just use the Windows 8.1 drivers, for Asmedia USB and Sata, if you look in W10 device manager, they are the only devices that W10 hasn't installed drivers for.


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> You have misunderstood, just use the Windows 8.1 drivers, for Asmedia USB and Sata, if you look in W10 device manager, they are the only devices that W10 hasn't installed drivers for.


oh, ok, I will do that, and certainly there was a lot of things that wasn't installed, I didn't know that the drivers for windows 8.1 works on the windows 10 platform, should I use the chipset driver too?

Thanks for your comments man


----------



## nintari

not trying to save the BIOS settings







what I meant when I said I hoped I saved them was the screen grabs form AI suite showing what settings I had and or stuff I had written down.

so far from windows system file checker it doesn't look like anything is corrupt so not sure why I have the sudden lockup on cold boot in to windows since switching to the M2 SM951 from a 480GB SSD @ stock speeds

is there a recommended USB driver to use perhaps that might solve the USB goes unresponsive issue with my mouse and Mic


----------



## skilly

Hey guys.. I just recently installed a water loop into my RVE 5960x combo and its working awesome. I have fans plugged into every plug on the MB. They've worked flawlessly since I got this board, its been about 6 months now. I had a Glacer 240L and just upgraded to an EK block and pump.

After installing the water loop I started to play around with the fan speeds, no reason to keep them blasting anymore. I got everything setup the way I wanted but noticed both of my side fans from the MB fan #1A #1B connector were very dim.. I just thought it was because they were on silent.

I started the PC this morning and everything seemed fine.. I took the door off to adjust something and noticed my two fans were not spinning.. The LEDS were on but no motion. I tried them in the other plugs and they spin up totally fine. And I tried different fans in the Fan#1 and 2 plug and Im getting the same, LED but no motion.

I reset the CMOS battery and started from scratch. Same thing, the fan connectors dont seem to be giving me enough power. If I plug in one fan without leds it spins as slow as it can possibly go. If I plug in 1 fan with LED it just lights and no spin at all. If I plug in both fans I get no spinning at all and just the one LED is lit. Arghhh..

I have 10 other fans hooked up and they are all working 100%.. Its just those two MB fan plugs.

EDIT:

I do have my 3 rad fans plugged in a splitter into the cpu option plug.. Maybe I should move those to my fan controller in my case..

I took the 3 fans off of the CPU opt plug and stuck them in plug 3B. I gained like 600RPM on my water pump!! Is that normal? Lol. The fastest I've seen it was 2500rpm.. its hitting 3100rpm now and thats not because I put it on max. It never went over 2500.

I also tried re flashing the UEFI, no luck. All fan plugs work except for 1A and 1B.

Do you guys think this is RMA worthy? I wonder if anything else is messed up?

Any ideas? Im not sure what else to try..

EDIT: If you guys think its the plug and only the plugs, I'll just buy a lamptron or something similar. No biggie.


----------



## Lynkdev

What memory are the 4.5+Ghz peeps running in here with a 5960x? I'd like to purchase a 16 or gb kit but want to spend the money once and have a good oc. Heard this board is sweet with specific memory?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dansi

new bios seem to give me +100mhz more for uncore overclock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> new bios seem to give me +100mhz more for uncore overclock.


1502 you mean?

Can you please confirm what physics scores you are getting in FS?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1502 you mean?
> 
> Can you please confirm what physics scores you are getting in FS?


yes 1502.
i not have 3dmark install so no FS.
cant stand the long run since i dont have full version key.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> yes 1502.
> i not have 3dmark install so no FS.
> cant stand the long run since i dont have full version key.


All good mate. Just wanna verify something about this BIOS. My FS Physics are terribly low at the moment. 18000 on my previous runs vs 15000 at the moment.


----------



## Jez(UK)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you are getting more bd codes then Enable Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt FAST Cold Boot at the bottom of the DRAM timing page after the system successfully POSTs with your desired settings. This will load DRAM training parameters from NVRAM instead of retraining. You can also try adjusting VCCSA if that does not help.


I just wanted to thank you from the bottom of my heart for this suggestion - it fixed my issues with my recent new build ASUS X99-E WS - the symptons were exactly as the previous poster had said, i.e. Q-Code BD and with unreliable cold boot ups. Simply Enabling the FAST boot and FAST Cold Boot options in DRAM has made them all go away









I am one very happy bunny and now love my new build (several technicians were ready to suggesting hardware problems with mobo, psu, bent pins etc etc).

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## moorhen2

Well I decided to put my R5E back in today, after playing with my X99-E WS, I wanted to see what my Samies could do, didn't bother with stock 3200, straight in at 3333, now to start tweaking,









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture4561.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well I decided to put my R5E back in today, after playing with my X99-E WS, I wanted to see what my Samies could do, didn't bother with stock 3200, straight in at 3333, now to start tweaking,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture4561.jpg.html


whoa! the boards were/are that different with the same sticks?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa! the boards were/are that different with the same sticks?


Yes, my WS never did like the 3200 frequency, but no problem with the R5E, 3333 and 1T booted up fine, I know its not been stressed yet, but I'm happy, Samsung being a different beast to Hynix, but will enjoy tinkering.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes, my WS never did like the 3200 frequency, but no problem with the R5E, 3333 and 1T booted up fine, I know its not been stressed yet, but I'm happy, Samsung being a different beast to Hynix, but will enjoy tinkering.


Nice! never would have thought the two boards would be that different with the same ram kit.


----------



## Nocturn

quick question in regards to the PCIE slots.

My noctua CPU cooler is blocking the first PCIE lane on the motherboard (originally bought and planned to install a Swiftech 240x but scrapped the idea after reading about the crack anf leak problems)

So my question is, will all the PCIE lanes run at x16 with a single GPU? or is it only the first and fourth "red" PCIE lanes?

and what if i plan on adding a second GPU in the near future? which two slots will be the most optimal?

any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luca T

HI guys, any new valuable bios for the RampageV?

I was at 0801


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturn*
> 
> quick question in regards to the PCIE slots.
> 
> My noctua CPU cooler is blocking the first PCIE lane on the motherboard (originally bought and planned to install a Swiftech 240x but scrapped the idea after reading about the crack anf leak problems)
> 
> So my question is, will all the PCIE lanes run at x16 with a single GPU? or is it only the first and fourth "red" PCIE lanes?
> 
> and what if i plan on adding a second GPU in the near future? which two slots will be the most optimal?
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated.


Hello

Only PCie slots 3.0 x16_1 and PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 have the capability of 16 lanes if using a 40 lane CPU..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am trying to figure out why my GPU's do not get recognized by the lane they are in.

I have reactive LED's on my GPUs, controllable by Precision.. GPU 1 changes GPU 1. GPU 2 Changes GPU 4. GPU 3 is 3 and GPU 4 changes 2.

I use folding, and when I want to play a game, i have to turn GPU 2 off, so that GPU 1 is free to be used for gaming (I don't SLI these while folding). None of the folding lanes line up, so I am not stressed about those much.

GPU-Z also recognized GPU 2 as GPU 4, and GPU 4 as GPU 2, so it isn't just a single program. If I manually turn the LEDs on and Off, it is the same as before.

Hopefully that makes sense. Short and sweet, the motherboard or something is reporting the GPUs backwards, and I am trying to set up a cascading led pattern, and it is all over the place because of the misaligned GPU lanes.

if you have any idea, PLEASE quote me so I can find it.. I lose track of who is referring to who when there isn't a quote or at least my name. I will attempt to figure it out either way.


----------



## Jpmboy

5960X J513B008:

http://valid.x86.fr/cn83z6


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 5960X J513B008:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cn83z6


I just bought a binned 'J' batch 5960x that runs at 4.6 GHZ with low voltages, is in the mail. I use water cooling and hope I can get these clocks for HWBot and benchmarking. Will be running at 4.6 for regular use though, I would run 1.4v and higher 24/7.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 5960X J513B008:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cn83z6


If that was a plain CPU-Z val, you've been too generous with your volts.









http://valid.canardpc.com/bybf5k


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I just bought a binned 'J' batch 5960x that runs at 4.6 GHZ with low voltages, is in the mail. I use water cooling and hope I can get these clocks for HWBot and benchmarking. Will be running at 4.6 for regular use though, I would run 1.4v and higher 24/7.


If you are who I think you are, I think you'll be happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If that was a plain CPU-Z val, you've been too generous with your volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bybf5k


No, no, no- _you've_ been too generous with your volts.









Just found this guy booting beautifully, close to my best 5820K. J513B048
http://valid.canardpc.com/bz9fcu


----------



## Silent Scone

Might as well be comparing different sized 4 leaf clovers.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> No, no, no- _you've_ been too generous with your volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this guy booting beautifully, close to my best 5820K. J513B048
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bz9fcu


Well played sir, well played. And that CPU is tops. Best I've seen.

Done on Ambient temps.?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well played sir, well played. And that CPU is tops. Best I've seen.
> 
> Done on Ambient temps.?


Yup, NH-D15/H80.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yup, NH-D15/H80.


I just snagged a 4.7GHz 5960X from you.


----------



## Silent Scone

I take it there is stock rolling in finally then







Seemed quiet for awhile!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I take it there is stock rolling in finally then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed quiet for awhile!


I've been up all night testing dozens of these J batch chips. Definitely overclocking better than average.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yup, NH-D15/H80.


Were SpeedStep & C-states enabled.?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If that was a plain CPU-Z val, you've been too generous with your volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bybf5k


I'm a generous guy.








nah, I can't just do a "I got it to load windows" validation







32GB ram, [email protected] was testing up slowly until the real-world interrupted (was on the chiller tho (15C water).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might as well be comparing different sized 4 leaf clovers.


that's for sure. they've been plucked and about to get...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Might as well be comparing different sized 4 leaf clovers.


I'm thinking of the saying "Someone Always Has it Worse," except in reverse. Someone always has it better.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm a generous guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, I can't just do a "I got it to load windows" validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB ram, [email protected] was testing up slowly until the real-world interrupted (was on the chiller tho (15C water).


Yup, I thought that you might be doing more test than just a Validation. Just makes it more impressive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yup, I thought that you might be doing more test than just a Validation. Just makes it more impressive.


the core on this cpu is much better than my launch sample.. but the cache is no where near as good... so the I/O : IMC play is a bit of a downgrade. hard to get 32GB [email protected] stable to HCI memtest. Benches fine, but maybe not EC free during many benches.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the core on this cpu is much better than my launch sample.. but the cache is no where near as good... so the I/O : IMC play is a bit of a downgrade. hard to get 32GB [email protected] stable to HCI memtest. Benches fine, but maybe not EC free during many benches.


How about VCCSA requirements?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Were SpeedStep & C-states enabled.?


No SpeedStep, and C-states were on Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> How about VCCSA requirements?


No real difference there so far: 0.976V for strap 100 "bd" free for 2666c12 and 3200c15 and 1.08V for 125 "bd" free for 3000c14 with 32GB.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the core on this cpu is much better than my launch sample.. but the cache is no where near as good... so the I/O : IMC play is a bit of a downgrade. hard to get 32GB [email protected] stable to HCI memtest. Benches fine, but maybe not EC free during many benches.


With you there on IMC, in my testing it is marginally worse than my 5820K. I'm loosing a bit of frequency headroom on the RAM. 3050Mhz vs 3060Mhz, its only for benching, but it is happening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> No SpeedStep, and C-states were on Auto.


Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Yes, I'm who you think I am. And thank you, you were great in helping me get a 'J' batch 5960x and for anyone reading this I highly recommend Silicon Lottery if you want a binned chip for great prices. I expect mine in the mail in a day or two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> With you there on IMC, in my testing it is marginally worse than my 5820K. I'm loosing a bit of frequency headroom on the RAM. 3050Mhz vs 3060Mhz, its only for benching, but it is happening.
> Thanks.


Gotta take the good with the... marginal I guess. Maybe someday I'll trip over a cpu that is uniform. But gotta admit, the J batches have a high % of "above average" cpus , and even across different SKUs







Maybe a process improvement vs substrate quality?


----------



## moorhen2

Have been playing with this kit for a few days now, quite impressed so far, using the Samsung memory preset for 3300 1.5v, at 3333, but only using 1.39v, the timings are quite loose, but hey, who cares. HyperPi is quite a tough test to complete for ram, and no, its not HCI memtest stable, lol









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture528.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

Is that the GSkill? Wasn't aware they fit a 3300 profile on the Samsung kit


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Benches fine, but maybe not EC free during many benches.


Hello

EC - error correction? This is something a lot of users don't take into account. With DDR4 faster/tighter, even when appearing fully stable, does not always result in higher performance. Performance can take a hit because of CRC and Parity corrections. A CRC write corrected error can eat up 10 or more clock cycles while a address or command parity error recovery can cost upward of 150 clock cycles. These routines are register configurable. It would be interesting to have access to this to see how far memory could be pushed with no error correction.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is that the GSkill? Wasn't aware they fit a 3300 profile on the Samsung kit


Yes its Gskill ram, its the Samsung 3300 preset in the bios, but running it at 3333.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> EC - error correction? This is something a lot of users don't take into account. *With DDR4 faster/tighter, even when appearing fully stable, does not always result in higher performance*. Performance can take a hit because of CRC and Parity corrections. A CRC write corrected error can eat up 10 or more clock cycles while a address or command parity error recovery can cost upward of 150 clock cycles. These routines are register configurable. It would be interesting to have access to this to see how far memory could be pushed with no error correction.


^^ This. For sure - well at least for the portion I understand







. Especially true when the performance is measured over a long(er) memory intensive task. Is there anyway to count corrected errors?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. For sure - well at least for the portion I understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially true when the performance is measured over a long(er) memory intensive task. Is there anyway to count corrected errors?


Hello

Not software based. There are several flags set when CRC or parity errors are detected but there is no provision for monitoring these flag via software. Even with test equipment the only way to distinguish between CRC and parity errors is the length of time the error is trapped with CRC errors having the shorter time. Interestingly, one of the driving factors in implementing these error correcting routines was for future scalability of memory frequency. With future quality components the increased bandwidth should result in a net performance increase even with the error correction overhead. To help reduce this overhead DDR4 has command blocking capable. A detected address or command line error can be stopped and corrected before going to the DRAM This both takes less clock cycles for the correction and increases the likelihood of success of the correction.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi I am still on the same bios since day 1 and would you fellow members recommend me to update or not and use which method to do so


----------



## Kimir

I wanted to check what was the latest uefi available on asus website, but it seems borked here. Oh well, I'll see when I'm ready to fire it up.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi I am still on the same bios since day 1 and would you fellow members recommend me to update or not and use which method to do so


If your system is running ok, and you are happy, why bother with a bios update, if one of the newer bios updates fixes a known problem you might have, then yes flash, but if it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yep its working fine not a single issue so far

Knock on wood


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gotta take the good with the... marginal I guess. Maybe someday I'll trip over a cpu that is uniform. But gotta admit, the J batches have a high % of "above average" cpus , and even across different SKUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a process improvement vs substrate quality?


That much frequency change shouldn't really make s difference, what would really matter is the timings. If you can do 1t and tight timings on one or the other then that really matters the most.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> With you there on IMC, in my testing it is marginally worse than my 5820K. I'm loosing a bit of frequency headroom on the RAM. 3050Mhz vs 3060Mhz, its only for benching, but it is happening.
> Thanks.


Sorry for the double post, it quoted different then I thought it would. That much frequency change really shouldn't matter. What matters is if the timings on one or the other are tighter like running 1t etc.


----------



## KedarWolf

Question.

I have 64gb G.Skill 2800 DDR3 and bought a 3200 G.Skill 16GB kit for benchmarking.

I'm assuming most HWBot benchmarks will profit from running the faster RAM as I enter competitions and such. But in gaming benchmarks like Catzilla and 3DMark I'd probably be better off using the 64Gb as they likely will use much more memory, correct?

I'm waiting on the 16GB kit so haven't been able to test it yet.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, it quoted different then I thought it would. That much frequency change really shouldn't matter. What matters is if the timings on one or the other are tighter like running 1t etc.


Timings were the same but the same RAM stick couldn't reach the frequency I could with my 5820K. I know the difference would be minimal, I was just trying to find the ceilings of the IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question.
> 
> I have 64gb G.Skill 2800 DDR3 and bought a 3200 G.Skill 16GB kit for benchmarking.
> 
> I'm assuming most HWBot benchmarks will profit from running the faster RAM as I enter competitions and such. But in gaming benchmarks like Catzilla and 3DMark I'd probably be better off using the 64Gb as they likely will use much more memory, correct?
> 
> I'm waiting on the 16GB kit so haven't been able to test it yet.


Most HWbot benches benefit from tighter & high frequency RAM. Pure frequency wouldn't get you anywhere.

There isn't a Benchmark on Hwbpt that benefits from more than 8GB of RAM.

If I were in your shoes I would keep my 24/7 RAM & hold on buying anymore till Skylake launches. There are supposed to be Higher bin RAM launching around the same time, which will be better than what you get right now.


----------



## moorhen2

Still tweaking, managed to pull in tRCD and tRP one notch at the same voltage. Will keep tweaking.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture654.jpg.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am trying to figure out why my GPU's do not get recognized by the lane they are in.
> 
> I have reactive LED's on my GPUs, controllable by Precision.. GPU 1 changes GPU 1. GPU 2 Changes GPU 4. GPU 3 is 3 and GPU 4 changes 2.
> 
> I use folding, and when I want to play a game, i have to turn GPU 2 off, so that GPU 1 is free to be used for gaming (I don't SLI these while folding). None of the folding lanes line up, so I am not stressed about those much.
> 
> GPU-Z also recognized GPU 2 as GPU 4, and GPU 4 as GPU 2, so it isn't just a single program. If I manually turn the LEDs on and Off, it is the same as before.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense. Short and sweet, the motherboard or something is reporting the GPUs backwards, and I am trying to set up a cascading led pattern, and it is all over the place because of the misaligned GPU lanes.
> 
> if you have any idea, PLEASE quote me so I can find it.. I lose track of who is referring to who when there isn't a quote or at least my name. I will attempt to figure it out either way.


Could anyone please help here? I am not sure if this is a common issue or a very unique issue, and I would really like to figure it out so I can get this motherboard working properly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Could anyone please help here? I am not sure if this is a common issue or a very unique issue, and I would really like to figure it out so I can get this motherboard working properly?


looks like a pretty unique and isolated issue to me, and when I was running 980 KPs, the LEDs did not have an indexing problem... probably why no one has offered a solution.


----------



## Kimir

The KPE light act weird sometimes anyway. I've got only one card and setup the side and kingpin leds to change with GPU temp and usually they sit in green on idle, but sometime they switched to purple, no idea why.
Since then I've chose to use a single color, til I put the block on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^
For me, I thought it was PX making the LEDs act weird. Among other things it was tending to borkup


----------



## Kimir

It's totally off topic, but yeah, I don't even see the point of the special PX Vince shared for the KPE, with the option to disable voltage control completely. I mean, just use AB and don't touch the voltage is the same to me.
The thing I really do like however, is the mini-DP and single slot IO, not that I need the space but damn it's look much nicer. The only other brand I've seen with the same IO is PNY on the 980 too.

Oh good, Asus website is back on track, I can DL bios now.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's totally off topic, but yeah, I don't even see the point of the special PX Vince shared for the KPE, with the option to disable voltage control completely. I mean, just use AB and don't touch the voltage is the same to me.
> The thing I really do like however, is the mini-DP and single slot IO, not that I need the space but damn it's look much nicer. The only other brand I've seen with the same IO is PNY on the 980 too.
> 
> Oh good, Asus website is back on track, I can DL bios now.


Got the CPU...?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Got the CPU...?


Yes, received it Wednesday.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Got the CPU...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, received it Wednesday.
Click to expand...

I demand results.









(A few CineBench runs will do)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

me too!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I really wish Raja would give some insight on how to correct this.

@Jpmboy, did you run 4 KPE's and test the lighting with the four cards?

It seemed to work well with only 3 cards... with the fourth card, they don't. This REALLY annoys me, and it's throwing everything off.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I really wish Raja would give some insight on how to correct this.
> 
> @Jpmboy, did you run 4 KPE's and test the lighting with the four cards?
> 
> It seemed to work well with only 3 cards... with the fourth card, they don't. This REALLY annoys me, and it's throwing everything off.


Hello

Raja does not have this configuration to test with. Also he will be tied up for the next couple of weeks and his forum time will be most likely limited. As @Jpmboy has stated this seems to be a one-off issue. Contact both EVGA and ASUS support through the official channels provided at the respective websites.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I will send in a request.. since the GPU's are being effected, and it is an ASUS board, I don't know what EVGA would be able to do, not to mention their entire website is down at this time.

I will check with ASUS and see what they say.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I demand results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (A few CineBench runs will do)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> me too!


Well, I put the CPU in the socket and rams in their slots already, baby steps.
Then I noticed that the HyperX Predator are darn tall, not sure if the NH-D14's gonna fit, the 120mm fan on the side isn't that for sure. If it doesn't fit, I'll have to put the bench table straight on water, but I haven't received all the pieces to make my leak tester.
I'll see this weekend if I can put it on, the thing is I'm still using the R4BE/4930K that is on the table since my daily rig is in watercooling maintenance. Sigh leak and crap QDCs, waiting for leak test too.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's totally off topic, but yeah, I don't even see the point of the special PX Vince shared for the KPE, with the option to disable voltage control completely. I mean, just use AB and don't touch the voltage is the same to me.
> The thing I really do like however, is the mini-DP and single slot IO, not that I need the space but damn it's look much nicer. The only other brand I've seen with the same IO is PNY on the 980 too.
> 
> Oh good, Asus website is back on track, I can DL bios now.


It's been a little while but If I remember correctly you had to use his version of PX with his bios, at least until EVGA updated PX, and overvolte using an EVBOT, that's one of the big selling points of the Classifieds and KPE's, you have hardware control of voltages, without modding the card, of course that's if you have an EVBOT.

I am also waiting to see the results of your CPU, having the same batch number


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I really wish Raja would give some insight on how to correct this.
> 
> @Jpmboy, did you run 4 KPE's and test the lighting with the four cards?
> 
> It seemed to work well with only 3 cards... with the fourth card, they don't. This REALLY annoys me, and it's throwing everything off.


no. only 3 cards. I've never ran quad (or 4 cards).


----------



## Kimir

Yeah only


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, I put the CPU in the socket and rams in their slots already, baby steps.
> *Then I noticed that the HyperX Predator are darn tall, not sure if the NH-D14's gonna fit, the 120mm fan on the side isn't that for sure.* If it doesn't fit, I'll have to put the bench table straight on water, but I haven't received all the pieces to make my leak tester.
> I'll see this weekend if I can put it on, the thing is I'm still using the R4BE/4930K that is on the table since my daily rig is in watercooling maintenance. Sigh leak and crap QDCs, waiting for leak test too.


Something something Air coolers.


----------



## Kimir

Nop, no watercooling til I can leak test, sry.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no. only 3 cards. I've never ran quad (or 4 cards).


That is where the issue lies. With 3, it works perfect all the time. With 4, the indexing changes. This is why I am looking for someone with 4 that can verify, even if they just make voltage changes and verify at the cards.

i know I keep getting the "localized" issue, but even under the hardware management tab, GPU 2 is actually GPU1. and the indexing is incorrect there as well. Again, this is only an issue with 4 way sli, and has nothing to do with anything below 4 way, so I believe it is a chipset thing. IF asus can't test it, then it is a lost cause to even care, but I do believe that they can test it since they have GPUs and Motherboards they create.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not software based. There are several flags set when CRC or parity errors are detected but there is no provision for monitoring these flag via software. Even with test equipment the only way to distinguish between CRC and parity errors is the length of time the error is trapped with CRC errors having the shorter time. Interestingly, one of the driving factors in implementing these error correcting routines was for future scalability of memory frequency. With future quality components the increased bandwidth should result in a net performance increase even with the error correction overhead. To help reduce this overhead DDR4 has command blocking capable. A detected address or command line error can be stopped and corrected before going to the DRAM This both takes less clock cycles for the correction and increases the likelihood of success of the correction.


It would give a few people nightmares to see just how many I think


----------



## KedarWolf

I have an Intel 750 pci-e ssd now. But now I'm unable to access and setup raid volumes on my two 850 pro sata ssds that I wanted to use as a linux drive.

Anyone know a fix?


----------



## fresca

For the last few months, I have been going back and forth about swapping my 3930K for a Haswell E or Skylake. I, without a doubt, do not need any more CPU power, or more cores, but I have that "new build fever" thing I come down with every so often. I talked myself out of waiting for Skylake, so that leaves Haswell E. I have read every post in this thread over the last six weeks or so (lots of free time), and quite a bit of the Asus X99 thread, and feel I have a basic understanding on what to expect.

So, I have a RVE, 5960x, Samsung SM951, and 16GB Corsair LPX 3000 C15 on the way. I have read that some people are having problems with the latest R5E bios and the SM951. My question is, which bios version is most compatible right now with utilizing a SM951 as a boot drive? I normally flash to the latest greatest as soon as the rig is up and running, but I think in this case I may need to stick to an older bios - can anyone confirm or deny?

Thanks!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm dumber than a sack of hammers and I was able to flash my RVE BIOS to 1502 and load W8.1Pro onto a SM951 boot drive in UEFI with no hiccups. I had never installed an OS in UEFI before, so I didn't know what to expect, I think this actually worked in my favor. I used a bootable USB thumb drive with the W8.1 ISO on it, just downloaded it off MS site and it detected as UEFI drive right away, loaded right up. I could not get my optical drive to recognize as UEFI, but the USB really worked nice. I was never able to detect the SM951 until it had an OS on it, I think that throws some guys off, but being an idiot I just pressed on. I could see W8.1 loading onto something, and there was only one drive in the system at the time.


----------



## fresca

Thanks - from what I read, I wasn't sure if there was an incompatibility with all SM951 or just specific comfigurations were experiencing it. I'll try with 1502, then.

I have my bootable 8.1 flash drive with all R5E drivers, and BIOS files ready to go. Now I just need UPS to deliver the goodies.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't know if my experience is typical or not, just that it did work with 1502/W8.1/SM951 for me - so it's possible. Other than Ram brand, we have identical gear.

I did read Chino's guide on ROG, but really just one setting in the BIOS, setting PCI-e to "M.2" instead of "Auto" was really all that needed to be done with a USB install.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ


----------



## fresca

Thanks for the link - I hadn't seen that, will read through the thread tonight. Do you notice the extra speed with the M2? I got it mostly because it's cool tech, I'm unconvinced I will be able to perceive a difference from my current Samsung 940 Pro for booting/OS stuff. Still cool anyway, and the price is pretty reasonable.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I can't really say, this thing is pretty bare bones/stock clocks until I get the rest of the stuff for water - UPS tomorrow









I got the SM951 for the same reason, cool tech that has great benches.

It's snappy, stuff loads fast and all that, but this is my first ever top chip build. I kind of expected that. I've read that X99 in general and RVE is kind of slow to boot unless you boot from the RAM disc option in W8.1, and I never have tried that. It makes it to the desktop faster than my W7/ i7-3770K rig with 830 boot disc, so there's that.


----------



## Menthol

This is a good guide for installing your OS for a fast boot, there are also guides for speeding up your system after installation
http://www.thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/optimization-guides/complete-guide-to-speeding-up-your-pcs-boot-times/
And of course Sean's guides are the best
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## fresca

Oh Sean's guides are really good - as a IT nerd with 20 years worth of MS certs dating back to NT up to Win7 and Server 2012 (out of that rat race now, whew!) , I learned a thing or three or four from his Win 7 guide. This will be my first foray into Windows 8, as I played with it for a bit few years ago and just couldn't force myself to like it. I figure with Win10 just a few weeks away that I can bite the bullet and get to know Win8 to pass the time.

The nearest real computer stores for me are 4 hours away, so all my goodies are coming via UPS ( I am so jealous of this "Microcenter" store I've seen some talk about). Despite my best efforts, the deliveries will be staggered between today and tomorrow. I have a lot of miscellaneous stuff for my loop on the way too. So, this afternoon is drain the sig rig loop and tear down time. I planned the build for when hubby is out of town so I can immerse myself for three days without being interrupted.

I have never really agonized over a CPU upgrade like I have this one - I guess it's because the performance upgrade between releases has gotten so modest now, even years apart. It used to be each upgrade was an immediate, noticeable improvement for everything, for each and every new generation of chip. Plus, my rig is also running so smooth and solid at a modest 4.4 that I sort of feel bad for tearing it down. Sigh.

Really excited for the new stuff, tho!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have an Intel 750 pci-e ssd now. But now I'm unable to access and setup raid volumes on my two 850 pro sata ssds that I wanted to use as a linux drive.
> 
> Anyone know a fix?


I figured it out. Had to put my storage devices as Legacy Only in the bios and then to actually install Linux Mint I had to change the ssds to Hotplug, then with the computer running remove the sata cable to each one and reattach it as the ssds were in a frozen state.

Will having the storage devices as Legacy Only instead of UEFI be a problem for my pci-e Intel 750? I mean it still works but will performance suffer or anything?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

1. Would an 8 x 4GB kit run at 3000?

2. If not, what 8 x 4GB kit speed is the most reliable and stable?

3. Is it at all possible to buy 2 kits eg. 4 x 4GB packs and run all 8 sticks instead of 1 pack of 8 sticks (price limitation and availability is the problem).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> 1. Would an 8 x 4GB kit run at 3000?
> 
> 2. If not, what 8 x 4GB kit speed is the most reliable and stable?
> 
> 3. Is it at all possible to buy 2 kits eg. 4 x 4GB packs and run all 8 sticks instead of 1 pack of 8 sticks (price limitation and availability is the problem).


yes 8x4 works fine.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600564659%20600213074
Hynix ICs.


----------



## VSG

Are you sure? G. Skill has done a lot of silent changes to Samsung lately, esp with kits having blue heatspreaders for some reason.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you sure? G. Skill has done a lot of silent changes to Samsung lately, esp with kits having blue heatspreaders for some reason.


Pretty sure these are. BUt who knows with new manuf runs. Got these about a month ago


Also via the cas-boot test.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Yay! Picking up my RVE at a local shop here in San Francisco today. Can't wait to strap this baby into my test bench.

I'll also be painting it. Gulp!


----------



## tinmann

I have somewhat of a dilemma, I order have an Asus Rampage Extreme V and a i7 5820K combo and I bought a silver Corsair 540 air case on sale for $99.00. The thing is that the 5.25 bays on the 540 air sit vertically and the OC Panel would either have to sit sideways or I would have to sit the case on it's side window up. It would be awesome if I could mount it it an external closure but it has to be connected to the ROG_Ext connector on the motherboard. Any suggestions other than buying a new case, not using the OC panel or rolling with it like it is?


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I have somewhat of a dilemma, I order have an Asus Rampage Extreme V and a i7 5820K combo and I bought a silver Corsair 540 air case on sale for $99.00. The thing is that the 5.25 bays on the 540 air sit vertically and the OC Panel would either have to sit sideways or I would have to sit the case on it's side window up. It would be awesome if I could mount it it an external closure but it has to be connected to the ROG_Ext connector on the motherboard. Any suggestions other than buying a new case, not using the OC panel or rolling with it like it is?


To me the OC panel is just cosmetic, never really found it usefull. looks nice but that's about it really. I don't currently use it with my setup I also found the lead that comes with it to short to mount outside a case


----------



## Kimir

It's a free k-probe thermometer (with the right one) and you can change some setting on the fly, but in a 5.25 Bay, yeah it's not really useful.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> I have somewhat of a dilemma, I order have an Asus Rampage Extreme V and a i7 5820K combo and I bought a silver Corsair 540 air case on sale for $99.00. The thing is that the 5.25 bays on the 540 air sit vertically and the OC Panel would either have to sit sideways or I would have to sit the case on it's side window up. It would be awesome if I could mount it it an external closure but it has to be connected to the ROG_Ext connector on the motherboard. Any suggestions other than buying a new case, not using the OC panel or rolling with it like it is?


There is not much functionality for the OC panel. Better to use that USB 2.0 connector for the USB 2.0 on a case or something. I use that connector and the other USB 2.0 for Corsair Link for my AX1500i and my H110i GT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's a free k-probe thermometer (with the right one) and you can change some setting on the fly, *but in a 5.25 Bay, yeah it's not really useful*.


^^ this. really can't access the OC panel good stuff once it's in a bay.


----------



## Dagamus NM

The only way I see the OC panel being worth anything is with a ROG matrix card or a volt modded DC2. If installing into a 5.25 bay you get a couple of PWM fan headers which could be useful. Maybe use one for pumps and another for fans on rads close to those bays if you don't have a fan controller.


----------



## mus1mus

Can somebody help me figure out what's going on?

I am having issues with Firestrike giving me very low Physics Score.

Firestrike at 4.625 CPU / 4.5 Uncore / 3000 Mem

Bios SS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















While CB Feels normal.




Same Behaviour on 3 OS Installs.
3 Bioses too.

These are my Previous scores btw, #6 is the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can somebody help me figure out what's going on?
> 
> I am having issues with Firestrike giving me very low Physics Score.
> 
> Firestrike at 4.625 CPU / 4.5 Uncore / 3000 Mem
> 
> Bios SS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While CB Feels normal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Behaviour on 3 OS Installs.
> 3 Bioses too.
> 
> These are my Previous scores btw, #6 is the issue.


Hard to tell what's "wrong" . You don't need to set VTTDRR, the auto rules work just fine - but that's minor. Also, r15 places no load on cache, tho FS PhysX is only a moderate cache load - maybe cache is undervolted? Ram timings? Are these working correctly (I mean at least 3 laps with Memtest Pro)? Silent error correction can do strange things to serial benchmark runs (if that's when you are seeing the drop off).


----------



## PipJones

Do you know if you have any thermal throttling going on?

Apologies if you know this already, try the "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)"

(http://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html)

Run a CPU test for the same duration as FS and see if the thermal throttle kicks in.


----------



## PipJones

Does this RAM look right? Notice the odd shape for the connection strip?

Background:

Rig as sig, running an O/C of 4375 (125x35x34). 99% of the time it works without issue - gaming and encoding.

Machine also passes 2hrs+ stability tests with the Intel® XTU (CPU and memory).

I've recently been experiencing "random" full on power down crashes, usually in the middle of something intense (e.g. pCars). On reboot 4gb from 16gb is missing.

To fix it, I would reset BIOS to "everything auto", reboot a few times - and the missing 4gb would re-appear eventually. Switch back to saved overclocked profile and the machine would work flawlessly until switch off, zero errors / crashes.

It crashed last night, so I stripped the machine down, re-seated everything and observed what appears to be odd-shaped memory.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Do you know if you have any thermal throttling going on?
> 
> Apologies if you know this already, try the "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)"
> 
> (http://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html)
> 
> Run a CPU test for the same duration as FS and see if the thermal throttle kicks in.


My thought too, especially after seeing the max core temperature set to 120 in the bios, while the default is 105, this value shouldn't be changed unless you have a totally wrong reading at IDLE, imo.
Also LLC lv.9, Extreme power phase/duty and 240% current capability, is that really necessary for [email protected]? 1.3v VCCSA, woot?!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Does this RAM look right? Notice the odd shape for the connection strip?
> 
> Background:
> Rig as sig, running an O/C of 4375 (125x35x34). 99% of the time it works without issue - gaming and encoding.
> 
> Machine also passes 2hrs+ stability tests with the Intel® XTU (CPU and memory).
> I've recently been experiencing "random" full on power down crashes, usually in the middle of something intense (e.g. pCars). On reboot 4gb from 16gb is missing.
> To fix it, I would reset BIOS to "everything auto", reboot a few times - and the missing 4gb would re-appear eventually. Switch back to saved overclocked profile and the machine would work flawlessly until switch off, zero errors / crashes.
> It crashed last night, so I stripped the machine down, re-seated everything and observed what appears to be odd-shaped memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the normal shape of DDR4 memory.
If you are losing a memory slot, something isn't stable somewhere.

sorry for the double post, you managed to slip a post while I was writing, duh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Does this RAM look right? Notice the odd shape for the connection strip?
> 
> Background:
> 
> Rig as sig, running an O/C of 4375 (125x35x34). 99% of the time it works without issue - gaming and encoding.
> Machine also passes 2hrs+ stability tests with the Intel® XTU (CPU and memory).
> I've recently been experiencing "random" full on power down crashes, usually in the middle of something intense (e.g. pCars). On reboot 4gb from 16gb is missing.
> To fix it, I would reset BIOS to "everything auto", reboot a few times - and the missing 4gb would re-appear eventually. Switch back to saved overclocked profile and the machine would work flawlessly until switch off, zero errors / crashes.
> It crashed last night, so I stripped the machine down, re-seated everything and observed what appears to be odd-shaped memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try either increasing (or lowering) VSA to find it's best voltage - it can have gaps (search for Praz's recent post on the topic), or add 25mV to dram voltage and then in the dram timings menu, set eventualk vooltage to what you want them to run at after training at the higher voltage.
XTU really does not stress test the ram. use HCI Memtest.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's the normal shape of DDR4 memory.
> If you are losing a memory slot, something isn't stable somewhere.
> 
> sorry for the double post, you managed to slip a post while I was writing, duh.


Thanks for clarifying the memory is the right shape 

I'll see if the reseating "everything" has made the problem go away. I find it odd that it's such a random crash followed by total stability. That's overclocking, i guess. 

If it does come back, i'll be back here ...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hard to tell what's "wrong" . You don't need to set VTTDRR, the auto rules work just fine - but that's minor. Also, r15 places no load on cache, tho FS PhysX is only a moderate cache load - maybe cache is undervolted? Ram timings? Are these working correctly (I mean at least 3 laps with Memtest Pro)? Silent error correction can do strange things to serial benchmark runs (if that's when you are seeing the drop off).


Even Stock settings produce that score. To be down by 5K in physics is just too hideous.
Note too, I have tried 3 Bios editions already.
Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Win 10,

Not really sure what went wrong. But can this occurrence be due to the chip being a FUBAR? AIDA Cache Stress for 2 hours didn't give me any errors. But will try that again tomorrow. If nothing can fix that, I'll return the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Do you know if you have any thermal throttling going on?
> 
> Apologies if you know this already, try the "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)"
> 
> (http://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html)
> 
> Run a CPU test for the same duration as FS and see if the thermal throttle kicks in.


Nope Temps within 65 Max on Any Stress test as this is done in a 17C room with 2X 360s +High speed noisy fans.









It's just that the CPU utilization on FS maxes out at 65ish % on the Physics test. All up to date OS.

Am i missing some executables or I am being trolled by the mobo drivers?


----------



## Kimir

You see temp at 65 because you changed the value in the bios, you just offset it. Restore it to default 105 and you'll see 80.
Have you tried FS physics without cache OC? or with memory at 2666 or even 2133Mhz? Try to eliminate the cause by removing a certain OC, keep only the core OC for a start and see how it goes. That's how I'd do it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You see temp at 65 because you changed the value in the bios, you just offset it. Restore it to default 105 and you'll see 80.
> Have you tried FS physics without cache OC? or with memory at 2666 or even 2133Mhz? Try to eliminate the cause by removing a certain OC, keep only the core OC for a start and see how it goes. That's how I'd do it.


I recently just did the Temp to Max. To see if it was causing the issue.

Yeah. Stock to HT off. I'll give a go this morning. From my Stable Profile down to the Basics.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try either increasing (or lowering) VSA to find it's best voltage - it can have gaps (search for Praz's recent post on the topic), or add 25mV to dram voltage and then in the dram timings menu, set eventualk vooltage to what you want them to run at after training at the higher voltage.
> XTU really does not stress test the ram. use HCI Memtest.


Thanks, looks like I'm not the only one with memory issues. I too am using the latest BIOS ...

Let's see if the problem comes back.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I recently just did the Temp to Max. To see if it was causing the issue.
> 
> Yeah. Stock to HT off. I'll give a go this morning. From my Stable Profile down to the Basics.


Quite a few reports of poor physics tests with Win8.1, also found a reference to Windows Scheduler being a culprit. Old post tho.

http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?175361-My-3DMark11-Physics-Score-Is-Extremely-Low-(Firestrike-Physics-Score-Is-Great-Though)

Can you humour me (us?) and run the FS test while monitoring / measuring your thermal throttling? Let's rule it out?

With my 5820k, one more step on the multiplier induces throttling when putting the machine under load - it does remain stable tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Even Stock settings produce that score*. To be down by 5K in physics is just too hideous.
> Note too, I have tried 3 Bios editions already.
> Windows 7, Windows 8.1, Win 10,
> 
> Not really sure what went wrong. But can this occurrence be due to the chip being a FUBAR? AIDA Cache Stress for 2 hours didn't give me any errors. But will try that again tomorrow. If nothing can fix that, I'll return the chip.
> Nope Temps within 65 Max on Any Stress test as this is done in a 17C room with 2X 360s +High speed noisy fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that the CPU utilization on FS maxes out at 65ish % on the Physics test. All up to date OS.
> 
> Am i missing some executables or I am being trolled by the mobo drivers?


so.. that would indicate to me that your OC... is not implemented. It's defaulting to stock. What about the ram question and raising TJmax as you did. your temps are actually quite high.


----------



## KedarWolf

[/quote]

Background:

Rig as sig, running an O/C of 4375 (125x35x34). 99% of the time it works without issue - gaming and encoding.

Machine also passes 2hrs+ stability tests with the Intel® XTU (CPU and memory).

I've recently been experiencing "random" full on power down crashes, usually in the middle of something intense (e.g. pCars). On reboot 4gb from 16gb is missing.

To fix it, I would reset BIOS to "everything auto", reboot a few times - and the missing 4gb would re-appear eventually. Switch back to saved overclocked profile and the machine would work flawlessly until switch off, zero errors / crashes.

It crashed last night, so I stripped the machine down, re-seated everything and observed what appears to be odd-shaped memory.

[/quote]

You can try turning off DRAM Training in the bottom off the RAM timing menu. It'll sometimes fix a channel of memory not being found. Still isn't really addressing the issue there is a problem with your RAM settings which is why a channel isn't being found. I had to increase the Ram Voltages and Eventual RAM voltages to get all channels recognized with DRAM Training on even at default XMP settings on my G.Skill 64GB 2800. And if your PC is crashing it may be an indication that RAM timings are to strict. So like changing the from 15-15-15-35 1T try 2T or 16-16-16-36 1T etc. depending on the RAM timings being used.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. that would indicate to me that your OC... is not implemented. It's defaulting to stock. What about the ram question and raising TJmax as you did. your temps are actually quite high.


Turned out you are right.









My OC took some restarts on individual tests on Aida. Cache to be specific.

So went back to the BIOS, pulled out the Battery to clear things out. Redid my OC.

Went for 46 Core at 1.32 Stock Cache / Memory XMP Off - 1H35 On Aida64.


Spoiler: CPU Only








Set Cache on Bios to 45, no dice up to 1.275. Backed down to 44 at 1.25.

Aida Cache Stress > Shut Down! Bump Cache Voltage to 1.275 Now, if this passes 1H30M, gotta go to the RAM.


Spoiler: 46 CPU / 44 Uncore / XMP 2400 ON







If the set-up passes 1Hour of Encoding, I might have to keep testing it. If not, I'll RMA it today directly to a Distro.

Am I forcing it hard on the Voltages?


----------



## Silent Scone

Try to keep cache below 1.3v


----------



## mus1mus

Still getting the same result.

Physics test fps swinging all over the place.

Can this be the memory? But at stock I can find any errors on it. IMC?


----------



## Silent Scone

What is actually happening? Cache can be tricky. When pushing above 4.0 it really needs the voltage. Drop the multiplier till it stops happening. Your cache isn't stable


----------



## mus1mus

4.4 passed 2 hours of AIDA Cache Stress.

My Physics score on Firestrike is down by 4-5k.

I am just trying to figure which is damned. CPU or anything..


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you selected High Performance power plan? Are you using SLI?

Show me your score


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5219668/fs/5220055/fs/5230012/fs/5230094/fs/5230732/fs/5248115

18K to 14K. The 6th example.

Really weird.

This is what I am getting now.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5426709


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a powerplay bug, disable ULPS and use Afterburner to force constant clocks and voltage. I had this problem with Firestrike with the 290X and make sure you are using the latest drivers.

Run other CPU orientated benchmarks for a comparison


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a powerplay bug, disable ULPS and use Afterburner to force constant clocks and voltage. I had this problem with Firestrike with the 290X and make sure you are using the latest drivers.
> 
> Run other CPU orientated benchmarks for a comparison


The thing is I am getting the same Physics numbers on a 980Ti, and a 780.

Drivers you think?


----------



## Silent Scone

What, 13k?

18 to 19K is reasonable for the clocks, 13k is not


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What, 13k?
> 
> 18 to 19K is reasonable for the clocks, 13k is not


Yup.


----------



## Silent Scone

Compare your CinebenchR15 scores with other 5930 users.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*


Background:

Rig as sig, running an O/C of 4375 (125x35x34). 99% of the time it works without issue - gaming and encoding.

Machine also passes 2hrs+ stability tests with the Intel® XTU (CPU and memory).

I've recently been experiencing "random" full on power down crashes, usually in the middle of something intense (e.g. pCars). On reboot 4gb from 16gb is missing.

To fix it, I would reset BIOS to "everything auto", reboot a few times - and the missing 4gb would re-appear eventually. Switch back to saved overclocked profile and the machine would work flawlessly until switch off, zero errors / crashes.

It crashed last night, so I stripped the machine down, re-seated everything and observed what appears to be odd-shaped memory.

[/quote]

You can try turning off DRAM Training in the bottom off the RAM timing menu. It'll sometimes fix a channel of memory not being found. Still isn't really addressing the issue there is a problem with your RAM settings which is why a channel isn't being found. I had to increase the Ram Voltages and Eventual RAM voltages to get all channels recognized with DRAM Training on even at default XMP settings on my G.Skill 64GB 2800. And if your PC is crashing it may be an indication that RAM timings are to strict. So like changing the from 15-15-15-35 1T try 2T or 16-16-16-36 1T etc. depending on the RAM timings being used.[/quote]

Thanks, I should have provided more details. I have the memory training off and clocks are set at the standard XMP settings (auto everything ...).

I've tried adjusting RAM voltages without much success. Anything away from "Auto" appears to make the system less stable. I find this very strange!

I'm holding out on the reseating everything being the cure to my issue, if the problem re-appears I will try as you suggest


----------



## Kimir

If you didn't set "DRAM SVID Support" to disabled, ram voltage you set won't be applied (that is, if you are not in full manual).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Compare your CinebenchR15 scores with other 5930 users.


1400 tops on R 15
15.3 tops on R 11.5
46/44/2666


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1400 tops on R 15
> 15.3 tops on R 11.5
> 46/44/2666


search for the r15 thread to compare.

also - are you setting cache so high for benchmarking or 24/7 use? Lastly - you never answered the question regarding ram.

UPDATE the rig in your sig please.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> search for the r15 thread to compare.
> 
> also - are you setting cache so high for benchmarking or 24/7 use? Lastly - you never answered the question regarding ram.
> 
> UPDATE the rig in your sig please.


On going testing mate. Dropped it to 2666 12-12-13-30-1

So far, Cache and CPU Passed 2 hours individual testing and an hour combined on Realbench Infinite Mode. All leaving RAM out of the equation. Now isolating the RAM.

A Bencher that can be run daily is all I care.









I kinda lean towards Drivers now. Just waiting for an error to come up again on my RAM with MemTest.

What test can be done overnight for combined stability?

Edit: I peeked at the list, kinda inline.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On going testing mate. Dropped it to 2666 12-12-13-30-1
> 
> So far, Cache and CPU Passed 2 hours individual testing and an hour combined on Realbench Infinite Mode. All leaving RAM out of the equation. Now isolating the RAM.
> 
> A Bencher that can be run daily is all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda lean towards Drivers now. Just waiting for an error to come up again on my RAM with *MemTest.*
> 
> What test can be done overnight for combined stability?
> 
> Edit: I peeked at the list, kinda inline.


Usually set up two or more OCs, one for a day driver and some for benchmarking - save to bios profile save slots. That said, you have a good plan.








this is HCi Memtest running in the OS?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On going testing mate. Dropped it to 2666 12-12-13-30-1
> 
> So far, Cache and CPU Passed 2 hours individual testing and an hour combined on Realbench Infinite Mode. All leaving RAM out of the equation. Now isolating the RAM.
> 
> A Bencher that can be run daily is all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda lean towards Drivers now. Just waiting for an error to come up again on my RAM with MemTest.
> 
> What test can be done overnight for combined stability?
> 
> Edit: I peeked at the list, kinda inline.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually set up two or more OCs, one for a day driver and some for benchmarking - save to bios profile save slots. That said, you have a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is HCi Memtest running in the OS?
Click to expand...

Yessir









Benching Profile can then be a couple clicks from this you know. But 4.6 is enough for me tbh. I always run my Max Stable OC. At least on my AMD rigs.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Setup problems, 2 days old on testbench atm.

Using laptop to find info.

Just a couple:

1st

First, i have set XMP DDR3000 settings.

Changed the ratios to something more stable as in 100 BCLK 3000 cache 3000 core.

Manual Volts changed to Auto (fixed the random shut downs).

Running Memtest86 V6.1.0

28 errors right this second using round robin CPU mode

Hardware:

5960X

Kingston Predator 3000Mhz (4 x 4GB)

2nd

Bloody m.2 ssd works and is detected but i have an adaptec 71605e 8x PCIE card in last pcie slot as well.

They dont play together unfortunately. Seems only a 4x PCIE card will play with the m.2 SSD.

gonna see if there is a way to get the 71605e into 4x mode so it can function with the m.2 SSD at the same time.

Otherwise, i can remove the m.2 ssd and maybe get an adapter that works as a sata device (slower i know).

* Bah, had a random shut down. Voltage setting somewhere....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Setup problems, 2 days old on testbench atm.
> Using laptop to find info.
> 
> Just a couple:
> 
> 1st
> First, i have set XMP DDR3000 settings.
> Changed the ratios to something more stable as in 100 BCLK 3000 cache 3000 core.
> 
> Manual Volts changed to Auto (fixed the random shut downs).
> 
> Running Memtest86 V6.1.0
> 
> 28 errors right this second using round robin CPU mode
> 
> Hardware:
> 5960X
> Kingston Predator 3000Mhz (4 x 4GB)
> 
> 2nd
> Bloody pcie ssd works and is detected but i have an adaptec 71605e 8x PCIE card in last pcie slot as well.
> They dont play together unfortunately. Seems only a 4x PCIE card will play with the pcie SSD.
> 
> gonna see if there is a way to get the 71605e into 4x mode so it can function with the PCIE SSD at the same time.
> 
> Otherwise, i can remove the pcie ssd and maybe get an adapter that works as a sata device (slower i know).


Hello

For 3000MHz memory speed use the 125 strap. In the UEFI set the last PCIe slot to x8 bandwidth (auto).


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Do i HAVE to use 125 strap?

I have 3-way sli and an adaptec 71605e controller.

All pcie taken.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Do i HAVE to use 125 strap?
> 
> I have 3-way sli and an adaptec 71605e controller.
> 
> All pcie taken.


Hello

When using the 100 strap some of the memory dividers may not properly work depending on the CPU used. This is why XMP profiles for 3000MHz memory speed sets the 125 strap. Manual tuning of multiple settings may be needed for stability using the 100 strap starting with VCCSA and memory voltage. I see you have edited your original post after my previous post. If you are using a M.2 drive the last PCIe slot will have to run at x4 bandwidth. If you have no other PCIe slot available that will supply at least x8 bandwidth for the RAID card there is nothing that can be done at the board level. You will need to contact the RAID card manufacturer to determine if there are any viable solutions they can provide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Do i HAVE to use 125 strap?
> 
> I have 3-way sli and an adaptec 71605e controller.
> 
> All pcie taken.


if you want to use 100 strap with a 3000xmp kity, just set the ram frequency to 3200 and loosen the timings one notch *at first


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Might have to exchange the board to an MSI godlike (not because it has that name) because it is able to use m.2 with all pcie and disables a useless onboard SATA port.

Its important to keep my 3-way sli and use a RAID card (done it on previous board) and use the m.2 as a boot device.

Contacted the shop, they should help out, not an unreasonable situation to get a replacement.

Shame though...

PS. May have fixed the shutdown/restart by enabling Adapative Mode for CPU/Cache volts

* Nope... dont know whats doing it.

Edit: MSI Godlike

* The SATA Express port or SATA5~6 ports will be unavailable when installing the M.2 (Gen2 x2 mode) module in the M.2 port


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Might have to exchange the board to an MSI godlike (not because it has that name)
> Edit: MSI Godlike
> * The SATA Express port or SATA5~6 ports will be unavailable when installing the M.2 (Gen2 x2 mode) module in the M.2 port


Hello

Depending on the M.2 drive you have this configuration could result in up to 2/3 performance drop compared to the PCIe 3.0 x4 slot of the R5E.


----------



## Jpmboy

memtest 86 errors? probably a bad stick.


----------



## shampoo911

guys, for 4000mhz on the uncore, should i leave the voltages on auto? or should i fiddle a bit with it?

currently on a 5930k @4.0ghz and a Rampage V Extreme


----------



## Kimir

It depend on your CPU, I couldn't boot by setting my cache (uncore) at more than 37 with voltage on auto.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

was really looking forward to having this mobo but it's not going to result in keeping it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> was really looking forward to having this mobo but it's not going to result in keeping it.


not sure what the problem is... your raid card can only run at 8x?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what the problem is... your raid card can only run at 8x?


Thats correct.

When it is forced to 4x, the controller bios screen does not show and the cards detection lights are static instead of searching.

When m2 is disabled, the card bios screen shows on boot and the lights change to searching mode.

The X99-E WS could be another good option for running and enabling everything, depends if the shop can get the usb 3.1 revision.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Thats correct.
> When it is forced to 4x, the controller bios screen does not show and the cards detection lights are static instead of searching.
> When m2 is disabled, the card bios screen shows on boot and the lights change to searching mode.
> *The X99-E WS* could be another good option for running and enabling everything, depends if the shop can get the usb 3.1 revision.


that will certainly do the trick.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, for 4000mhz on the uncore, should i leave the voltages on auto? or should i fiddle a bit with it?
> 
> currently on a 5930k @4.0ghz and a Rampage V Extreme


I ran 4000 uncore at 1.2v.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

The trouble and downtime i have now, could have got the WS board already..... GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ALT F4

Any quick tips to binning ram outside of the single stick method in this guide? I'm OC'ing all sticks at once because even if 3 can do better I'm left with a dud that I'm not looking to replace.

Not a big overclock, but I'm trying to push an early ddr4 kit to 3000mhz c15 1t instead of 3000mhz c16 2t. With system agent and extra voltage on ram I can get pretty far into the memtest but usually run into a bsod. The kit is ddr4 rated 2800mhz and has XMP for 2800mhz c16 1.2v or 3000mhz c16 1.35. I've had to take it to 1.45 on the ram and 1.12 on system agent to try and get through memtest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any quick tips to binning ram outside of the single stick method in this guide? I'm OC'ing all sticks at once because even if 3 can do better I'm left with a dud that I'm not looking to replace.
> 
> Not a big overclock, but I'm trying to push an early ddr4 kit to 3000mhz c15 1t instead of 3000mhz c16 2t. With system agent and extra voltage on ram I can get pretty far into the memtest but usually run into a bsod. The kit is ddr4 rated 2800mhz and has XMP for 2800mhz c16 1.2v or 3000mhz c16 1.35. I've had to take it to 1.45 on the ram and 1.12 on system agent to try and get through memtest.


on strap 125, if you load the 3000 XMP timings and switch to 1T does work with 1.375V? Also, more VSa is not always better - and many times worse. with 3000c161T with 1.375V on 125 set VSA to like 0.95 repost to bios and if it drops sticks, raise VSA by 5 or 10 mV increments and check that all stick train by reposting to bios - no need to enter the OS for this. If VSA will not do the trick, then you should try setting a higher training voltage (eg, 1.425V in dram main page and 1.375V in Eventual dram voltage). HIghest I've had to go with VSA on 2 5960X's using 32GB at 3000c13 or c15 is 1..075V. training V at >1.4V has been required my kits.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on strap 125, if you load the 3000 XMP timings and switch to 1T does work with 1.375V? Also, more VSa is not always better - and many times worse. with 3000c161T with 1.375V on 125 set VSA to like 0.95 repost to bios and if it drops sticks, raise VSA by 5 or 10 mV increments and check that all stick train by reposting to bios - no need to enter the OS for this. If VSA will not do the trick, then you should try setting a higher training voltage (eg, 1.425V in dram main page and 1.375V in Eventual dram voltage). HIghest I've had to go with VSA on 2 5960X's using 32GB at 3000c13 or c15 is 1..075V. training V at >1.4V has been required my kits.


Thanks, I'm going to have to give it another shot. I gave up on 125 strap due to frustration, I could not get a boot at all on 125 and with 100 it will always boot into windows without error codes.

If I am stable with X VSA for ddr4-3000, does this mean it's now safe to ignore VSA and crank the voltage on the DRAM and re-attempt lower timings? For vsa I've been doing those increments but I started a bit high around 1.05.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to have to give it another shot. I gave up on 125 strap due to frustration, I could not get a boot at all on 125 and with 100 it will always boot into windows without error codes.
> 
> If I *am stable with X VSA* for ddr4-3000, does this mean it's now safe to ignore VSA and crank the voltage on the DRAM and re-attempt lower timings? For vsa I've been doing those increments but I started a bit high around 1.05.


yes. if you are trying 3000 on strap 100... better do some reading and have patience. 3000 works best on 125. 3200 on 100.


----------



## moorhen2

Just purchased HCI Memtest pro, can someone advise me on how to set it up, and point me in the direction of the moded batch file please, yes I am a pain, lol.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Run one instance of Memtest per core using 90% - 95% of available free memory divided evenly between the instances.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Run one instance of Memtest per core using 90% - 95% of available free memory divided evenly between the instances.


Thanks Praz, but there is a moded batch file that has been posted on OCN somewhere, that automatically opens the desired amount of Instances, ie 16 in my case.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Thanks Praz, but there is a moded batch file that has been posted on OCN somewhere, that automatically opens the desired amount of Instances, ie 16 in my case.


lol








You mean the one Praz made? I found it searching this thread.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one Praz made?


That must be the one then, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That must be the one then, lol.


did you find it?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you find it?


Hi Jpmboy, no not found it, can you help ??


----------



## Kimir

Here, for 8 cores 16 thread and 16Go of RAM:

Code:



Code:


start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768
start memTestPro.exe /t768


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here, for 8 cores 16 thread and 16Go of RAM:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768
> start memTestPro.exe /t768


And what do I do with this, ??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> And what do I do with this, ??


Hello

Save it as a .bat file in the same folder as Memtest Pro and then double click on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy, no not found it, can you help ??


Sorry - you got it now!


----------



## moorhen2

Thanks guy's, yes got it now.


----------



## moorhen2

Read a post by Silent Scone somewhere on here about running 2 separate tests of between 400-500%, this is my second run and up to 400%, so what's the verdict, not used HCI before.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/HCI Memtest.jpg.html


----------



## Silent Scone

The verdict isn't so much one, but more a good indication that there is no instability through training drift







. That is the primary reason why I started retesting over consecutive passes over one or two days. It's not a necessity but does help. Save the potential scenario one or two weeks later where you encounter memory errors even though you ran HCI


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The verdict isn't so much one, but more a good indication that there is no instability through training drift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is the primary reason why I started retesting over consecutive passes over one or two days. It's not a necessity but does help. Save the potential scenario one or two weeks later where you encounter memory errors even though you ran HCI


So, can I assume that at the moment my ram is "reasonably stable", as 3333 @ 16-17-18-36 will most likely be my 24/7 setting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> So, can I assume that at the moment my ram is "reasonably stable", as 3333 @ 16-17-18-36 will most likely be my 24/7 setting.


Indeed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Read a post by Silent Scone somewhere on here about running 2 separate tests of between 400-500%, this is my second run and up to 400%, so what's the verdict, not used HCI before.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/HCI Memtest.jpg.html


Very Nice!! what vDimm? what Kit?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very Nice!! what vDimm? what Kit?


Ram is my new Gskill 3200 kit, Samsung based ic's, 3333 16-17-18-36 1t @ 1.4v, I'm happy with them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Ram is my new Gskill 3200 kit, Samsung based ic's, 3333 16-17-18-36 1t @ 1.4v, I'm happy with them.


good stuff. Sammy's are not as bad as folks claim.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good stuff. Sammy's are not as bad as folks claim.


Thanks, yeh sammies were the dogs danglies for ddr3 at one time, and they are not too shabby now on ddr4, you seem to pay a premium for Hynix ic's at the moment.


----------



## Silent Scone

What's the throughput like?


----------



## Jpmboy

good question


----------



## moorhen2

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture321_2.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture321_2.jpg.html


looks good to me.










I still can't get 3333 to work on 32GB,


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get 3333 to work on 32GB,


Prolly never on X99.
IMC too weak.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

You mean probably not on 5960X. Who knows, maybe there will be a refresh like for x79.


----------



## rt123

Leaked roadmap had no refresh.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still can't get 3333 to work on 32GB*,


Looks good to me too









lol, you sound surprised!


----------



## moorhen2

I think 32gig @3333 is a big ask, not beyond the realms of possibility though, my CPU is pants at core clocking, but has a very good IMC, so it's a bit of a trade off, mind you I am looking at purchasing another 5960x, but not sure if any of the very good J batches are available in the uk, we don't have the luxury of being able to sort through cpu's in store, it's a lucky dip for us, lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Looks good to me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you sound surprised!


lol - was only hopeful. 4 sticks, no problem (from earlier this year). But for some reason there is a measurable increase in performance (even in the AID64 memory bench) when loaded to 32GB.








Don't know why.


so I've settled (so far) for this @ 32GB:


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^ Very nice,


----------



## Silent Scone

That is considerably tight considering the density lol


----------



## ratzofftoya

I'm getting ready to set up my RVE, 5960X, and Gskill RAM, and have never really tweaked with overclocks before. Is this a pretty good guide to follow for CPU and RAM overclocking?

http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm getting ready to set up my RVE, 5960X, and Gskill RAM, and have never really tweaked with overclocks before. Is this a pretty good guide to follow for CPU and RAM overclocking?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


That's a very good guide and starting point, but nothing beats the hands on approach, trial and error, tweaking becomes an obsession lol.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm getting ready to set up my RVE, 5960X, and Gskill RAM, and have never really tweaked with overclocks before. Is this a pretty good guide to follow for CPU and RAM overclocking?
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/365052014/overclocking/rog-overclocking-guide-core-for-5960x-5930k-5820k/


Hello

Also see the first post in the thread linked below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> That's a very good guide and starting point, but nothing beats the hands on approach, trial and error, tweaking becomes an obsession lol.


Oh, I plan to go hands on, but first I feel like I need to get a handle on the basics and what's even tweakable.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Oh, I plan to go hands on, but first I feel like I need to get a handle on the basics and what's even tweakable.


X99 is an excellent platform, but be warned, it will give you a few headaches, lol.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> X99 is an excellent platform, but be warned, it will give you a few headaches, lol.


Anything in particular I should look out for?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Anything in particular I should look out for?


Most important of all take your time and enjoy it.







Link Praz gave has a great 5960x guide there.
If you haven't touched a regular haswell I would also read the haswell overclocking thread, get an understanding of it then check out the X99/5960x stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> ^^^^ Very nice,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That is considerably tight considering the density lol


Thanks guys. took a bit of T&E but it's running real well - very "snappy".
I've not been able to get 3200 were I would like to... yet. Not giving up tho.


----------



## Canis-X

Just got the RVE u31 in the mail today.....sigh, the main sound chip is broken off of the board. UPS playing soccer again!!! My first X99-E WS had the CMOS socket broke off of the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Just got the RVE u31 in the mail today.....sigh, the main sound chip is broken off of the board. UPS playing soccer again!!! My first X99-E WS had the CMOS socket broke off of the board.


wha-da? broke off or lose solder?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wha-da? broke off or lose solder?


Mainly broke off. If I played with it at all I'm sure that it would break off completely. I could see it wiggling around when I opened the cover, didn't even bother to take it out of the box.. I just called Newegg and started the RMA process.


----------



## Silent Scone

How annoying, god knows how they've managed to throw it about enough to do that, but not surprising


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Mainly broke off. If I played with it at all I'm sure that it would break off completely. I could see it wiggling around when I opened the cover, didn't even bother to take it out of the box.. I just called Newegg and started the RMA process.


daaum. well at least it's the Egg and they rma rather quick.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How annoying, god knows how they've managed to throw it about enough to do that, but not surprising


Well, the one corner of the shipping box was messed up, like an accordion, but the retail package was in pristine condition. One thing is for sure, Murphy is having a great time!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> daaum. well at least it's the Egg and they rma rather quick.


That is true, the Newegg rep was on point, he was great. No complaints on getting things straightened out this time! Kudos to Newegg!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Been having trouble with mixing eight sticks two G.Skill 2800 32GB kits. I would of bought a 64 GB kit but they weren't available at the time.Had them running just fine together at 16-16-16 2T at 2800. All of a sudden channels would drop, sometimes said it bios and windows 8gb, sometimes, 16gb, 32gb, 48gb etc. I tried setting the voltage as high as 1.42v, no help. And if I turned DRAM Training off it wouldn't even post.

Right now I'm running four sticks (32 GB) at 14-15-15-35 1T. I tried running it at 3000 1T and even though HCI MemTest wouldn't show errors it would freeze in windows running the multiple tests.









I can't afford a 64gb kit but should I get a 32 GB G.Skill 3000 kit and hope can go high as 3000 or 3200 1T. I guess I could borrow enough money to cover the difference between a 3000 32Gb kit and a 2800 64GB kit.

Do you think there is trouble with the MB and I might have problems running 64GB even with 64GB kit? I guess if i did i could always RMA the MB.

Peace,

KedarWolf


----------



## Dagamus NM

Kedarwolf, I am about to embark on my journey to try and make two 2888 32gb kits play nice together. I just filled my loop and have four 780Ti's with a RVE, 5960X and EK monoblock.

I am hoping to not have problems, I will try the timings you have listed to start. Hopefully your frustrations help me in my process. Best of luck to you.

What are you doing that you need 64GB ram that you would consider borrowing money for ram? Something that would earn money to repay the loan I would hope otherwise work with what you got for the time being.

Easy for me to say? I am completely irresponsible with money and extremely impulsive, but you know.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Been having trouble with mixing eight sticks two G.Skill 2800 32GB kits. I would of bought a 64 GB kit but they weren't available at the time.Had them running just fine together at 16-16-16 2T at 2800. All of a sudden channels would drop, sometimes said it bios and windows 8gb, sometimes, 16gb, 32gb, 48gb etc. I tried setting the voltage as high as 1.42v, no help. And if I turned DRAM Training off it wouldn't even post.
> 
> Right now I'm running four sticks (32 GB) at 14-15-15-35 1T. I tried running it at 3000 1T and even though HCI MemTest wouldn't show errors it would freeze in windows running the multiple tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford a 64gb kit but should I get a 32 GB G.Skill 3000 kit and hope can go high as 3000 or 3200 1T. I guess I could borrow enough money to cover the difference between a 3000 32Gb kit and a 2800 64GB kit.
> 
> Do you think there is trouble with the MB and I might have problems running 64GB even with 64GB kit? I guess if i did i could always RMA the MB.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


Did you try raising your system agent voltage? Try 0.9V, 0.95V, 1V, 1.05V etc and see if that helps at all. I'd wager it's your IMC having trouble, not the memory or board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Been having trouble with mixing eight sticks two G.Skill 2800 32GB kits. I would of bought a 64 GB kit but they weren't available at the time.Had them running just fine together at 16-16-16 2T at 2800. All of a sudden channels would drop, sometimes said it bios and windows 8gb, sometimes, 16gb, 32gb, 48gb etc. I tried setting the voltage as high as 1.42v, no help. And if I turned DRAM Training off it wouldn't even post.
> Right now I'm running four sticks (32 GB) at 14-15-15-35 1T. I tried running it at 3000 1T and even though HCI MemTest wouldn't *show errors it would freeze in windows running the multiple tests*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford a 64gb kit but should I get a 32 GB G.Skill 3000 kit and hope can go high as 3000 or 3200 1T. I guess I could borrow enough money to cover the difference between a 3000 32Gb kit and a 2800 64GB kit.
> Do you think there is trouble with the MB and I might have problems running 64GB even with 64GB kit? I guess if i did i could always RMA the MB.
> Peace,
> KedarWolf


yeah - so I'm running 8 sticks - but only 32GB - this symptom is most likely related to cache voltage IME. Did you try either raising the cache voltage or lowering the cache multiplier one notch? Frankly, even at stock settings, when pushing 8 sticks, you will probably need to increase cache V over the stock/Auto settings.
this is the 32GB kit I'm running at 3000c13
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600213074


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Been having trouble with mixing eight sticks two G.Skill 2800 32GB kits. I would of bought a 64 GB kit but they weren't available at the time.Had them running just fine together at 16-16-16 2T at 2800. All of a sudden channels would drop, sometimes said it bios and windows 8gb, sometimes, 16gb, 32gb, 48gb etc. I tried setting the voltage as high as 1.42v, no help. And if I turned DRAM Training off it wouldn't even post.
> 
> Right now I'm running four sticks (32 GB) at 14-15-15-35 1T. I tried running it at 3000 1T and even though HCI MemTest wouldn't show errors it would freeze in windows running the multiple tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't afford a 64gb kit but should I get a 32 GB G.Skill 3000 kit and hope can go high as 3000 or 3200 1T. I guess I could borrow enough money to cover the difference between a 3000 32Gb kit and a 2800 64GB kit.
> 
> Do you think there is trouble with the MB and I might have problems running 64GB even with 64GB kit? I guess if i did i could always RMA the MB.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


Hello

Test each 32GB kit by itself with CMOS cleared default settings. If both pass test with both kits combined again with default setting after a full CMOS clear.


----------



## KedarWolf

I've read all your suggestions. I've tried the System Agent Voltage as high as 1.15v but I do have the CPU cache ratio really high at 4.4 GHZ the same as the CPU with voltages for both at 1.246v. I might try dropping the cache down a notch, see if that helps. And if I hit the safe mode button on the MB the RAM recognized all 64gb so yeah, it must have trouble running at 2800 with 64gb with the settings I was using. It'll run 32gb fine but I had to change the timings to 15-15-15-35 2T, would get freezes in Windows at 1T even with just 32GB.

When i get home from work tonight I'll mess with it some more.

P.S.

Really weird thing with my MB. Any time I try having the timings set at 16-16-16-36 2T won't post but will 15-15-15-35 2T and 17-17-17-37 2T. Been doing that on two different cpus, 5930k and 5960x. Just if it's 16-16-16-36 2T it won't post. I find that so strange it has trouble with those timings. Oh, just adding, I think 16-16-16-36 2T is the XMP settings if I don't manually change them, G.Skill 32GB 2800 kits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've read all your suggestions. I've tried the System Agent Voltage as high as 1.15v but I do have the CPU cache ratio really high at 4.4 GHZ the same as the CPU with voltages for both at 1.246v. I might try dropping the cache down a notch, see if that helps. And if I hit the safe mode button on the MB the RAM recognized all 64gb so yeah, it must have trouble running at 2800 with 64gb with the settings I was using. It'll run 32gb fine but I had to change the timings to 15-15-15-35 2T, would get freezes in Windows at 1T even with just 32GB.
> 
> When i get home from work tonight I'll mess with it some more.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Really weird thing with my MB. Any time I try having the timings set at 16-16-16-36 2T won't post but will 15-15-15-35 2T and 17-17-17-37 2T. Been doing that on two different cpus, 5930k and 5960x. Just if it's 16-16-16-36 2T it won't post. I find that so strange it has trouble with those timings. Oh, just adding, I think 16-16-16-36 2T is the XMP settings if I don't manually change them, G.Skill 32GB 2800 kits.


i'm betting it your cache. run aid64 stress test with only the cache check box ... at least 1 hour and preferably 2h. If it does not crash, it's NOT likely to be the cache voltage.


----------



## zerophase

@LuckyDuck69 Does the warranty cover damaged capacitors? Like if they're askew, like so.


----------



## ALT F4

Does adaptive and offset both work for cache voltage?


----------



## Kimir

Offset yes, adaptive no.


----------



## moorhen2

Just got these, what can they do is the question, and they are Hynix, lol









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/SAM_0214.jpg.html


----------



## ilgeek

As I said in the title, after the installation of those drivers I experienced 5 crashes in a row, the screen begins to flash between the image and black screen, all this happened while I was playing a session of the witcher 3, the weird part it's that a few hours before I had a long session of the witcher 3, this crash seams to cause a pretty nasty damage to both cards, at te beginning the video signal last at least 1 hour, maybe more, then the time with video signal begin to decrease, I tried a fresh install of windows 7, but even on the bios screen the video signal won't last more than 7 minutes, I was afraid that this problem had something to do with my motherboard, the I tried with a different PCI-E port, none of the ports seams to maintain video signal, after the lost of the signal not even reset was enough to bring back the video, and here comes the weird part, this behaviour it's repeating on both cards, I've already tried a different PSU, in the same motherboard, with the same results, I've tried a different MOBO and a different CPU with both cards, and in the new mobo the result it's the same, I really don't know what else to do, I haven't tried a different card on my MOBO, just in case, I'm gonna ask a friend for his card and see if this is a problem of my mobo too, or if this is a only a video card issue, this is the first time that I see a video lost signal even in the bios screen.

All this test was performed without an overclock only stock settings for each component .

What you guys think?
Should I apply for an RMA of both cards?
Is it possible that this is a problem of my motherboard?

I'm using a ROG swift 144 mhz - 1440p for my display
I haven't tried a different display nor a different video port only display port 1.2, two different cables

My System SPECS:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel i7 5930 K OC 4.4ghz custom water cool system idle temps 25c-30c under load 40c-45c
MOBO: Asus Rampage V extreme
RAM: Corsair vengance DDR4 16GB 2666mhz
GPU: 2x EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0 4gb SLI
PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000 watts

Second test system:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel i5 4670k cooler master V6
MOBO: Asus p8z68 V pro
RAM: Corsair vengance DDR3 8GB 1666mhz
PSU: Coller master silent pro 850 watts


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> I've already tried a different PSU, in the same motherboard, with the same results, *I've tried a different MOBO and a different CPU with both cards, and in the new mobo the result it's the same,* I really don't know what else to do, I haven't tried a different card on my MOBO, just in case, I'm gonna ask a friend for his card and see if this is a problem of my mobo too, or if this is a only a video card issue, this is the first time that I see a video lost signal even in the bios screen.
> 
> Is it possible that this is a problem of my motherboard?


Hello

Based on what you wrote why would you be looking at the motherboard as the fault?


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Based on what you wrote why would you be looking at the motherboard as the fault?


I really don't know, this is the first time for me experiencing this kind of error, the numbers on the mobo seams ok, I can even execute basics commands without looking and the mobo execute them without showing me weird numbers on the panel.

have you ever heard of two cards falling at the same time?

thanks for your response


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> @LuckyDuck69 Does the warranty cover damaged capacitors? Like if they're askew, like so.


Just because they're not perfectly vertical does not mean they're damaged. As long as their two respective leads are soldered into place, the capacitor functions as expected. Sometimes during manufacturing process, components can be soldered into place and not be perfectly aligned relative to their surrounding components.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Sorry wrong Thread


----------



## jikdoc

weird post problem. the post code stops at 96 and then on reset goes straight through to AA. happens every cold boot, the rig is stable otherwise playing games for hours etc.

i'm on an RVE, 5960x, 980ti SLI going to a 4k monitor fed by displayport. any suggestions?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Sorry wrong Thread


Wrong thread. Here is what you are looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jikdoc*
> 
> weird post problem. the post code stops at 96 and then on reset goes straight through to AA. happens every cold boot, the rig is stable otherwise playing games for hours etc.
> 
> i'm on an RVE, 5960x, 980ti SLI going to a 4k monitor fed by displayport. any suggestions?


Error code 96 is "PCI BUS Assign Resources".
Try re-sit the graphic cards, or maybe you have a PCI-e drive there too?


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Just because they're not perfectly vertical does not mean they're damaged. As long as their two respective leads are soldered into place, the capacitor functions as expected. Sometimes during manufacturing process, components can be soldered into place and not be perfectly aligned relative to their surrounding components.


Thanks.


----------



## jikdoc

i do have a pcie intel 750 drive in there, but the system is supposed to boot off the m.2 drive. is that the problem?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

New problem discovered. I am contacting ASUS about this, so hopefully I can get some help from them and from all of the awesome people here.

Previously, I mentioned the indexing issue I was having. GPU 2 and 4 switching, certain programs switching 1 and 2, so on and so forth..

Well, I have been running benchmarks and getting timing issues.. Things like Timing can't be detected. Well, I just redid a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate, and decided to run the Windows Index just to see what it says.. At bone stock, Windows can't detect the ram timings. I don't know if this is an issue directly tied to the a driver for the motherboard or what... Anyone have any ideas?

this picture is just ONE example.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> New problem discovered. I am contacting ASUS about this, so hopefully I can get some help from them and from all of the awesome people here.
> 
> Previously, I mentioned the indexing issue I was having. GPU 2 and 4 switching, certain programs switching 1 and 2, so on and so forth..
> 
> Well, I have been running benchmarks and getting timing issues.. Things like Timing can't be detected. Well, I just redid a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate, and decided to run the Windows Index just to see what it says.. At bone stock, Windows can't detect the ram timings. I don't know if this is an issue directly tied to the a driver for the motherboard or what... Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> this picture is just ONE example.


can you post a zip file of your bios settings, including HCI after doing a clrcmos?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you post a zip file of your bios settings, including HCI after doing a clrcmos?


I will do that this afternoon. Gotta head into work for now.

I will say, the bios settings are stock, except for the adjustment to the core clock up to 45, and nothing else has been changed, so it will be easy to grab. Even memory is set to stock because i thought XMP was the issue.


----------



## Menthol

Scarlet-Tech,
Have you ever been able to complete the WEI? I have gotten that same error from day one on the 5960X, did a little research that lead me to believe that WEI could not run on a server chip with over a certain amount of on die cache, can't remember all the details, of course I could be way off base it's been awhile


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech,
> Have you ever been able to complete the WEI? I have gotten that same error from day one on the 5960X, did a little research that lead me to believe that WEI could not run on a server chip with over a certain amount of on die cache, can't remember all the details, of course I could be way off base it's been awhile


^^ this. I'm on w8.1 - would have to switch drives to try that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> New problem discovered. I am contacting ASUS about this, so hopefully I can get some help from them and from all of the awesome people here.
> 
> Previously, I mentioned the indexing issue I was having. GPU 2 and 4 switching, certain programs switching 1 and 2, so on and so forth..
> 
> Well, I have been running benchmarks and getting timing issues.. Things like Timing can't be detected. Well, I just redid a fresh install of Win 7 Ultimate, and decided to run the Windows Index just to see what it says.. At bone stock, Windows can't detect the ram timings. I don't know if this is an issue directly tied to the a driver for the motherboard or what... Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> this picture is just ONE example.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Run "winsat formal" from an elevated command prompt to see which subsystem is causing the failure.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech,
> Have you ever been able to complete the WEI? I have gotten that same error from day one on the 5960X, did a little research that lead me to believe that WEI could not run on a server chip with over a certain amount of on die cache, can't remember all the details, of course I could be way off base it's been awhile


I thought I had completed it previously, but I haven't tested it since the original time building the system. Since I have been trying it the last few days, while trying to figure out all of these strange issues, I have not been able to complete it at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Run "winsat formal" from an elevated command prompt to see which subsystem is causing the failure.


I ran winsat Formal multiple times, and grabbed the screen shots that I could get before it dumped a ton of info and then immediately closed. I wasn't able to see the end result, but I have this so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Could you direct me on where to find the results so that I can post them in a google doc or something?

Also, you guys are all amazing. I greatly appreciate all of your help. I received some less than stellar news this morning and will be driving 14 hours tomorrow to get home and see some family, so I will try to do everything I can tonight while packing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I thought I had completed it previously, but I haven't tested it since the original time building the system. Since I have been trying it the last few days, while trying to figure out all of these strange issues, I have not been able to complete it at all.
> I ran winsat Formal multiple times, and grabbed the screen shots that I could get before it dumped a ton of info and then immediately closed. I wasn't able to see the end result, but I have this so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you direct me on where to find the results so that I can post them in a google doc or something?
> 
> Also, you guys are all amazing. I greatly appreciate all of your help. I received some less than stellar news this morning and will be driving 14 hours tomorrow to get home and see some family, so I will try to do everything I can tonight while packing.


Hello

Nothing shown has failed. It must be further into the run. The window should not be closing so try to catch what test is being performed when this happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This.

@scarlet-tech - it's closing the window when you run this after clearing cmos? Totally bone stock?
should just complete with a performance summary and total run time.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nothing shown has failed. It must be further into the run. The window should not be closing so try to catch what test is being performed when this happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This.
> 
> @scarlet-tech - it's closing the window when you run this after clearing cmos? Totally bone stock?
> should just complete with a performance summary and total run time.


C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT provides the text. Google told me that, lol.

This is what it gets for everything after the test:

Google Doc

I am going to reset on a second bios, everything bone stock, and then run it again and see how it reacts. As you can see, the last command prompt straight from winsat it to exit, so I can't stop that.

Say it can't start memory test. :-| hmmm...


----------



## Menthol

I cleared cmos, F5 defaults tried running assessment got same error
heres winsat formal file

WinsatFormal1.txt 8k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I cleared cmos, F5 defaults tried running assessment got same error
> heres winsat formal file
> 
> WinsatFormal1.txt 8k .txt file


i don't get yours - it saying the ram is failing or buffer overflow. yu have your page file enabled?

IDK guys - I'd try seven(eight)forums or Sysnative with the log files. something ain't right.

winsat.txt 48k .txt file


----------



## Praz

Hello

Something is not right with either the Windows settings or some type of operating system corruption. I don't see any failures when running winsat regardless of the operating system (7, 8.1, 10).


----------



## Menthol

Jezz I wasn't worried about it before, I'll try 8.1 and 10 and post results, I haven't done a lot of overclocking or benching since installed either OS

Win8.1WinsatFormal.txt 7k .txt file


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Jezz I wasn't worried about it before, I'll try 8.1 and 10 and post results, I haven't done a lot of overclocking or benching since installed either OS
> 
> Win8.1WinsatFormal.txt 7k .txt file


Hello

There are no issues with that run.


----------



## Menthol

Praz. ya i see, I will have to investigate my win 7 drive/install

Thank you sir

Error: The buffer size is too big. Max is 32MB

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2619497

This hotfix fixed it for me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Praz. ya i see, I will have to investigate my win 7 drive/install
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> Error: The buffer size is too big. Max is 32MB
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2619497
> 
> This hotfix fixed it for me


nice!

gonna have to plug in my W7 drives and check this out.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Praz. ya i see, I will have to investigate my win 7 drive/install
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> Error: The buffer size is too big. Max is 32MB
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2619497
> 
> This hotfix fixed it for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice!
> 
> gonna have to plug in my W7 drives and check this out.


Downloading it now, and trying it.

Thank you for that hotfx. 7.8 WEI. Will load a new file with the WinSat Info.



https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rplrjEN--OA0SbuUTJzOGnGHhvYNdjfdjkuqWfK7Uok/edit?usp=sharing

i don't have time to test everything, but I am hoping that fixes my timing issue that I get when running FireStrike and 3D Mark 11 saying that the timing or clock is off.


----------



## ALT F4

Need some opinions. Do I stay under the 1.35 core and 1.25 cache voltage range or do I push just a little more for those extra megahertz
4400 core 1.315 4200 cache 1.25 or 4450 core 1.365 4250 cache 1.275. Hottest core under load is in the low 70s.


----------



## rt123

While the load temp is not bad, +0.050mv for 50Mhz is not worth it, IMO.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Need some opinions. Do I stay under the 1.35 core and 1.25 cache voltage range or do I push just a little more for those extra megahertz
> *4400 core 1.315 4200 cache 1.25* or 4450 core 1.365 4250 cache 1.275. Hottest core under load is in the low 70s.


Keep the bold.


----------



## zerophase

Does anyone have a pic of the pch without the heatsink on it? I was looking at pics of installing the pch Waterblock, and the pch looks bigger than what I recall mine looking like. I don't have the board in front of me right now, but I think the pch heatspreader might have come off, when I removed the heatsink to install the motherboard block.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> While the load temp is not bad, +0.050mv for 50Mhz is not worth it, IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Keep the bold.


Thanks, going to keep tuning to see how low I can get 4.4 stabilized at, so far I'm at 1.280v and only couple hours testing. Using cinebench, realbench, aida64, and last a few custom runs of prime. Realbench is running right now and I'm still multitasking trying to force a crash


----------



## mus1mus

How can you push a 50MHZ OC? 4450?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How can you push a 50MHZ OC? 4450?


Yeah, with BCLK


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How can you push a 50MHZ OC? 4450?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with BCLK
Click to expand...

Oh, I wouldn't venture there.









50MHz for 50mV indeed is not worth it. Even 100MHz that requires a higher Vcore step is not worth the extra stress. Unless you are setting up a benching profile.

Btw, can anybody vouche for Avexirs? The blitz with red trim looks like a very lovely pair for the RVE!


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone know why I can't enable write caching in Windows 8.1 on my pci-e Intel 750? I have the latest Rampage V Extreme chipset and NVMe drivers.


----------



## zerophase

Is this what the x99 chip should look like, without the heatsink on? It looks a bit smaller than the pics I've seen online,and the stock heatsink looks like it has a piece of metal stuck to it.

Pch:


Stock heatsink:


----------



## Dagamus NM

That looks right. Small chip on an ic board. The heatsink has a large amount of thermal past for such a small amount actually making contact.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That looks right. Small chip on an ic board. The heatsink has a large amount of thermal past for such a small amount actually making contact.


There were pics online that made it look like there was supposed to be a heatspreader attached to the pch, like you get with the cpu. The metal piece stuck on the heatsink isn't the heatspreader, is it?


----------



## axiumone

No, that looks just like mine. There was no heatspreader or heat pipes on the pch.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> No, that looks just like mine. There was no heatspreader or heat pipes on the pch.


Thanks.


----------



## ALT F4

Run ram C15 3000 or C16 3200? The kit is XMP rated for 2800 C16 1.2 and 3000 C16 1.35. Running C15 3000 takes around 1.45 on dram while C16 3200 is around 1.375. Wanted to try to squeeze in C16 3250 with the same voltage but can only get 2 sticks running at that speed.

The testing has become a pain and since I don't know if the outcome will truly have an impact I don't want to burn more time. Is everything ram related between X-Y speeds or X-Y frequency within ms of a difference and negligible gains towards usage outside of a benchmark result? Do I just run XMP C16 3000, C15 3000 1.45, or C16 3200 1.375? The even bigger question, is this all within milliseconds of each other and not matter, do I need to be in the C10 2400 range to look at more than 1ms difference or will it not matter even at 2133?

Edit: I've tried pushing the OC on the ram before but not lowering the latency, 14-16-18-36 1T is at ~350% right now. Figured out a nice voltage range for system agent for the oc' also. Still is weird to me.
XMP profile for C16 3000 requires a very low system agent and just C15 3000 requires so much additional SA voltage as well as dram voltage, seeing 14 get this far I'm only waiting for the ~500%+ to try and get C13 going.


----------



## KedarWolf

Can I use three video cards, a pci-e Intel 750 and an M.2 SM951?


----------



## nycgtr

Someone here has to have ref 980tis with this board. Are you guys able to boot to dp? I can't seem to boot to DP with 980ti ref cards (tried 3), only to DVI. Monitor is a lg 34um94. I have no problems with non ref 980tis or other maxwell cards.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can I use three video cards, a pci-e Intel 750 and an M.2 SM951?


I'm pretty sure I can, three video cards uses 32 lanes, Intel 750 uses 4 lanes and M.2 SM951 uses 4 lanes.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Argh. Very frustrating problem, hoping someone can help. I just can't seem to get windows installed on this thing.

Currently running:
intel 5960x (watercooled) -- by the way, this thing is booting up at 33-34C after reseating. Not super happy with that
reference 980ti
64 gb g.skill ripjaws 2800
corsair ax1500i
intel 730 400gb ssd
samsung sm951 256gb m.2 ssd

Installing Windows 8.1 from a dvd drive plugged in via USB. Starting from scratch once I reset the bios, I make sure that the boot order has UEFI USB going first, and also set the PCIe/M.2 switch to M.2 (rather than auto). I can get to the Windows install process, select the m.2 drive, it starts installing, then when it resets:

1.)After bootup logo, DVD seemingly stops spinning, screen goes black, video card fans stop, and Q code says "43." It is no longer responsive to the "start" button on the RVE, can only reset at that point by holding down the power button on my test bench.

2.)After turning off and back on, no logo shows up, boot up goes straight to a black screen with a white underscore around the top left. Not all the way in the top left, and not flashing. Q-code is "AE," which I believe indicates that it has handed off to Windows; OR

3,)It'll boot to a windows blue screen saying that a critical file is corrupted and needs to be repaired; pushing any key results in the screen refreshing.

I'm totally at a loss. It seems that the problem basically occurs when the install process restarts. I've tried reseating the CPU (and didn't notice any visibly bent pins in the socket), tried it with only one stick of RAM, and tried with a different reference 980 ti (I have 3). I also tried installing to the Intel 730. Everything results in basically an error on restart. One critical thing I've noticed is that behavior is definitely different on restarts than when it is turned off and back on.

When I first tried to boot up, I had all 3 of the GPUs in and kept getting D6 Q code errors--black screen. Eventually that stopped happening but I removed the other two for now and am just focused on this problem.

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can, three video cards uses 32 lanes, Intel 750 uses 4 lanes and M.2 SM951 uses 4 lanes.


yes, it works fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Argh. Very frustrating problem, hoping someone can help. I just can't seem to get windows installed on this thing.
> 
> Currently running:
> intel 5960x (watercooled) -- by the way, this thing is booting up at 33-34C after reseating. Not super happy with that
> reference 980ti
> 64 gb g.skill ripjaws 2800
> corsair ax1500i
> intel 730 400gb ssd
> samsung sm951 256gb m.2 ssd
> 
> Installing Windows 8.1 from a dvd drive plugged in via USB. Starting from scratch once I reset the bios, I make sure that the boot order has UEFI USB going first, and also set the PCIe/M.2 switch to M.2 (rather than auto). I can get to the Windows install process, select the m.2 drive, it starts installing, then when it resets:
> 
> 1.)After bootup logo, DVD seemingly stops spinning, screen goes black, video card fans stop, and Q code says "43." It is no longer responsive to the "start" button on the RVE, can only reset at that point by holding down the power button on my test bench.
> 
> 2.)After turning off and back on, no logo shows up, boot up goes straight to a black screen with a white underscore around the top left. Not all the way in the top left, and not flashing. Q-code is "AE," which I believe indicates that it has handed off to Windows; OR
> 
> 3,)It'll boot to a windows blue screen saying that a critical file is corrupted and needs to be repaired; pushing any key results in the screen refreshing.
> 
> I'm totally at a loss. It seems that the problem basically occurs when the install process restarts. I've tried reseating the CPU (and didn't notice any visibly bent pins in the socket), tried it with only one stick of RAM, and tried with a different reference 980 ti (I have 3). I also tried installing to the Intel 730. Everything results in basically an error on restart. One critical thing I've noticed is that behavior is definitely different on restarts than when it is turned off and back on.
> 
> When I first tried to boot up, I had all 3 of the GPUs in and kept getting D6 Q code errors--black screen. Eventually that stopped happening but I removed the other two for now and am just focused on this problem.
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


With that M.2 SSD, I think you need to disable CSM in the boot menu. Also, you do not need to hold down the start button - the little red one does the same thing - optimized default boot, but does not change bios settings.


----------



## thrgk

I forgot, 3200 is best for 100strap but is 3000 best for 125strap? and 3300 best for 125 strap? I see newegg has some pretty good deals on ddr4, i can get 3200mhz ddr4 16gb corsair 16 cas for $174


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I forgot, 3200 is best for 100strap but is 3000 best for 125strap? and 3300 best for 125 strap? I see newegg has some pretty good deals on ddr4, i can get 3200mhz ddr4 16gb corsair 16 cas for $174


100 Strap - 3200,3300
125 Strap - 3000.

P.S All those _good_ deals are on Samsung based DDR4.


----------



## Canis-X

Every time that I try anything other than 100 strap I get stuck in a code 00 reboot loop.


----------



## thrgk

Also is there a way to tell if my SSD is plugged into an Intel port? Like by checking in the bios, etc?

I know Intel ports are better, just not sure if mine are plugged into intel or not.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Also is there a way to tell if my SSD is plugged into an Intel port? Like by checking in the bios, etc?
> 
> I know Intel ports are better, just not sure if mine are plugged into intel or not.


Hello

Check the listed ports in the PCH Storage Configuration section of the UEFI.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Also is there a way to tell if my SSD is plugged into an Intel port? Like by checking in the bios, etc?
> 
> I know Intel ports are better, just not sure if mine are plugged into intel or not.


They are listed in the manual that comes with the motherboard to to give you a visual reference of how the ports are laid out.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With that M.2 SSD, I think you need to disable CSM in the boot menu. Also, you do not need to hold down the start button - the little red one does the same thing - optimized default boot, but does not change bios settings.


Thanks, I'll try disabling CSM when I get home! Hopefully that works...


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> They are listed in the manual that comes with the motherboard to to give you a visual reference of how the ports are laid out.


Thanks +rep to you and praz!


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check the listed ports in the PCH Storage Configuration section of the UEFI.


Just to confirm, if my SSD is listed in the PCH section then it is in an intel port correct?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just to confirm, if my SSD is listed in the PCH section then it is in an intel port correct?


Hello

Yes. Both Intel SATA controllers are part of the PCH.


----------



## ALT F4

Any room on further improving at C14?
Top of heatsink when idle during memtest was ~32C and load it was 42.6C


----------



## Kimir

Have you tried loading some of the profile on the board for tighter secondary/tertiary timing?
You could try that I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any room on further improving at C14?
> Top of heatsink when idle during memtest was ~32C and load it was 42.6C


like Kimir said then adjust primaries back to what you just tested or drop tRTP to 4, tFAW to 16-20, and then tRAS to 33. May need more voltage to lower tRTP and tFAW


----------



## thrgk

Think I will sell my 2800mhz Corsair DDR4 I bought from you Jmboy and try some of the newer higher speed stuff


----------



## thrgk

Can I use the 4 black slots instead of the 4 red? As I have changed the sticks around and in the bios it is still not reading B1.


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Someone here has to have ref 980tis with this board. Are you guys able to boot to dp? I can't seem to boot to DP with 980ti ref cards (tried 3), only to DVI. Monitor is a lg 34um94. I have no problems with non ref 980tis or other maxwell cards.


yep, i boot with SLI ref 980ti's thru DP to a 4k display. no problems or extra settings needed


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Someone here has to have ref 980tis with this board. Are you guys able to boot to dp? I can't seem to boot to DP with 980ti ref cards (tried 3), only to DVI. Monitor is a lg 34um94. I have no problems with non ref 980tis or other maxwell cards.


I had trouble with a dp cable I bought, one that came with screen worked fine though..


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried loading some of the profile on the board for tighter secondary/tertiary timing?
> You could try that I guess.


Tried a few couple months back, was not too lucky, definitely going to try again.
So I don't confuse myself, use the full profile or select a profile and adjust accordingly with C14?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like Kimir said then adjust primaries back to what you just teestedor drop tRTP to 4, tFAW to 16-20, and then tRAS to 33. May need more voltage to lower t6RTP and tFAW


Going to try and tune these







.
Also forgot to ask, I've been tightening timings with XMP enabled, should I disable it or will entering dram timings manually in bios unlink the rest of the timings to the XMP profile?


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Argh. Very frustrating problem, hoping someone can help. I just can't seem to get windows installed on this thing.
> 
> Currently running:
> intel 5960x (watercooled) -- by the way, this thing is booting up at 33-34C after reseating. Not super happy with that
> reference 980ti
> 64 gb g.skill ripjaws 2800
> corsair ax1500i
> intel 730 400gb ssd
> samsung sm951 256gb m.2 ssd
> 
> Installing Windows 8.1 from a dvd drive plugged in via USB. Starting from scratch once I reset the bios, I make sure that the boot order has UEFI USB going first, and also set the PCIe/M.2 switch to M.2 (rather than auto). I can get to the Windows install process, select the m.2 drive, it starts installing, then when it resets:
> 
> 1.)After bootup logo, DVD seemingly stops spinning, screen goes black, video card fans stop, and Q code says "43." It is no longer responsive to the "start" button on the RVE, can only reset at that point by holding down the power button on my test bench.
> 
> 2.)After turning off and back on, no logo shows up, boot up goes straight to a black screen with a white underscore around the top left. Not all the way in the top left, and not flashing. Q-code is "AE," which I believe indicates that it has handed off to Windows; OR
> 
> 3,)It'll boot to a windows blue screen saying that a critical file is corrupted and needs to be repaired; pushing any key results in the screen refreshing.
> 
> I'm totally at a loss. It seems that the problem basically occurs when the install process restarts. I've tried reseating the CPU (and didn't notice any visibly bent pins in the socket), tried it with only one stick of RAM, and tried with a different reference 980 ti (I have 3). I also tried installing to the Intel 730. Everything results in basically an error on restart. One critical thing I've noticed is that behavior is definitely different on restarts than when it is turned off and back on.
> 
> When I first tried to boot up, I had all 3 of the GPUs in and kept getting D6 Q code errors--black screen. Eventually that stopped happening but I removed the other two for now and am just focused on this problem.
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated!


you can't install windows onto a a 951 m.2 drive from DVD. need to make a bootable USB windows install stick.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ
and
https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/how-to-install-windows-8.1-on-the-samsung-xp941-ss/138296


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think I will sell my 2800mhz Corsair DDR4 I bought from you Jmboy and try some of the newer higher speed stuff


Cool. That LPX kit is Hynix ICs. Should sell no problem - especially to the RAM extreme OC crowd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I use the 4 black slots instead of the 4 red? As I have changed the sticks around and in the bios it is still not reading B1.


Nope, that's not the fix. What voltages (VSA, training and Eventual) are you using for what speed and timings where you loose a channel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Tried a few couple months back, was not too lucky, definitely going to try again.
> So I don't confuse myself, use the full profile or select a profile and adjust accordingly with C14?
> Going to try and tune these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also forgot to ask, I've been tightening timings with XMP enabled, should I disable it or will entering dram timings manually in bios unlink the rest of the timings to the XMP profile?


If you are happy with the XMP settings for core etc, you can enable it, then switch back and adjust whatever you like. - Always best to enter ram timings manually anyway


----------



## thrgk

I was at default xmp 3000 1.36v . Could this be the cause? Can bad oc make u lose a channel? Mean I haven't had bsod in months playing bf4 armA3 etc so I figured it was ok


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I use the 4 black slots instead of the 4 red? As I have changed the sticks around and in the bios it is still not reading B1.


Insert a stick on B1. All slots emptied.
Boot to BIOS, if that's giving you an initialization error code, Press Retry Button
Once inside your OC Profile, Try not touching anything. Just press F10 to save the BIOS settings. If that still fails,
Press Retry Button again, Add SA Voltage or Eventual Voltage.

Once the slot gets initiated, insert the other sticks.


----------



## thrgk

Currently I am total stock, all 4 sticks in, Fresh Windows 8 copy, and its taking 3-4 mins to boot. I get past the bios post screen, then it just sits on the blue loading screen thing for 3 minutes and then finally boots. It is reading all 4 sticks currently, but the reason why I thought the ram was an issue was, I just by chance checked how much ram was being read by windows today and it said 12gb.

So I took all 4 sticks out and re put them in, voila it booted like in 7 secs. I browse the internet for a bit, etc. Restart, taking forever again.

So it must be the ram id think, idk. Mean windows shouldnt take this long to load on a ACHI SSD freshly installed w/ new sata cable also and its in an intel port


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey just had problems with crashes etc and ram returned and not sure what to get as prices have come down a lot

Best performance 16 32 or 64 around 200 and 300 in gbp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I was at default xmp 3000 1.36v . Could this be the cause? Can bad oc make u lose a channel? Mean I haven't had bsod in months playing bf4 armA3 etc so I figured it was ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Currently I am total stock, all 4 sticks in, Fresh Windows 8 copy, and its taking 3-4 mins to boot. I get past the bios post screen, then it just sits on the blue loading screen thing for 3 minutes and then finally boots. It is reading all 4 sticks currently, but the reason why I thought the ram was an issue was, I just by chance checked how much ram was being read by windows today and it said 12gb.
> 
> So I took all 4 sticks out and re put them in, voila it booted like in 7 secs. I browse the internet for a bit, etc. Restart, taking forever again.
> 
> So it must be the ram id think, idk. Mean windows shouldnt take this long to load on a ACHI SSD freshly installed w/ new sata cable also and its in an intel port


Sounds like a bad mount of the ram? Anyway, that kit is pretty familiar








with all 4 sticks in, enter bios but no XMP (set to manual). Set ram speed to 3200. In the dram timings menu set 16-18-18-44-1T, everything else in that menu on Auto (for now). in the main Tweaker menu, scroll down to Dram volts and enter 1.375V in both spots. You can do this on "Optimized Defaults" (set boot priority) or using your CPU OC settings that you "proved" stable. If it drops a stick, increase Dram voltage in 5mV increments until if does not drop anything - those Hynix can easily take 1.5V, but you will not need to go that high. reenter bios and note the VSA Auto rules applied. post bask herer with the value. Basically 3200 on strap 100 should be approx 1.0000-1.05V VSA and 3000 on srtap 125 will be lower ~ 0.95. That kit's 300XMP should not be used as some early kits were not programmed correctly (look at the XMP in ther ASUS Bios SPD tool) -that is a Launch Day 1 kit.
Or sell 'em on the OCN market place.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jikdoc*
> 
> you can't install windows onto a a 951 m.2 drive from DVD. need to make a bootable USB windows install stick.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ
> and
> https://www.ramcity.com.au/blog/how-to-install-windows-8.1-on-the-samsung-xp941-ss/138296


I have installed Windows 7 and 8.1 on a SM951 using a USB DVD drive from a USB 3.0 port without any issues, bios settings on default, select sm951 as boot drive, only have the drive your installing the OS on installed, F8 during boot up to select boot device, select UEFI DVD drive so on reboot during install would be boot manager on the SM951


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sounds like a bad mount of the ram? Anyway, that kit is pretty familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all 4 sticks in, enter bios but no XMP (set to manual). Set ram speed to 3200. In the dram timings menu set 16-18-18-44-1T, everything else in that menu on Auto (for now). in the main Tweaker menu, scroll down to Dram volts and enter 1.375V in both spots. You can do this on "Optimized Defaults" (set boot priority) or using your CPU OC settings that you "proved" stable. If it drops a stick, increase Dram voltage in 5mV increments until if does not drop anything - those Hynix can easily take 1.5V, but you will not need to go that high. reenter bios and note the VSA Auto rules applied. post bask herer with the value. Basically 3200 on strap 100 should be approx 1.0000-1.05V VSA and 3000 on srtap 125 will be lower ~ 0.95. That kit's 300XMP should not be used as some early kits were not programmed correctly (look at the XMP in ther ASUS Bios SPD tool) -that is a Launch Day 1 kit.
> Or sell 'em on the OCN market place.


Hey Jpmboy,

Yea IDK if its a bad mount or what.

Before I mess with OC'ing I want to get it correct on stock.

What I do to mount the ram is I put it in place, and then I push the bottom half in,then the top half(wait for the click) and then I push the bottom and middle in.

Any idea what would of went wrong? Should I try the black for the hell of it or nah?


----------



## MerkageTurk

So best ram for the rampage v I. E. Fastest

Around £300


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy,
> Yea IDK if its a bad mount or what.
> Before I mess with OC'ing I want to get it correct on stock.
> What I do to mount the ram is I put it in place, and then I push the bottom half in,then the top half(wait for the click) and then I push the bottom and middle in.
> Any idea what would of went wrong? Should I try the black for the hell of it or nah?


main thing is to make sure the end that does not have a release lever is in properly. Tends to be the problem side. Align the stick level then apply light pressure to each until it clicks in.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> main thing is to make sure the end that does not have a release lever is in properly. Tends to be the problem side. Align the stick level then apply light pressure to each until it clicks in.


Hmm, ok so push down on both ends at the same time instead of one at a time?

Also, what did you mean when you said, "main thing is to make sure the end that does not have a release lever is in properly. " all the levers are locked in place(the 4 slots that have ram).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hmm, ok so push down on both ends at the same time instead of one at a time?
> 
> Also, what did you mean when you said, "*main thing is to make sure the end that does not have a release lever is in properly*. " all the levers are locked in place(the 4 slots that have ram).


when inserting the stick, the non-lever end just needs more attention to ensure that the stick is seated properly, that all.


----------



## thrgk

Ah I see. Also why would windows and the bios now read all 4 sticks properly but windows still take such a long time to boot? I am currently running me test and will see what it says after a few hours.

Could the bios and windows read all 4 but something still be wrong ?

Will running me test find an error if it's not seated properly or prolly not?
hmm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah I see. Also why would windows and the bios now read all 4 sticks properly but windows still take such a long time to boot? I am currently running me test and will see what it says after a few hours.
> 
> Could the bios and windows read all 4 but something still be wrong ?
> 
> Will running me test find an error if it's not seated properly or prolly not?
> hmm


Does Windows say something like "16GB Installed 12GB Usable"?

If not, I am having doubt it was properly detected or recognized in the Bios.

To check that, when in BIOS, make sure it shows the speeds that you set and the total size on the main page. You need to press the arrow key to the left as BIOS might default to Advanced menu.

If it shows the right numbers, just escape to exit the BIOS and on to Windows you go. Check it on Aida by running the bench. Or mem tweaker.


----------



## thrgk

In windows it says 16 gb and 14.4 usable. So doing memtest is a waste of time? Just check what aida says ?

In bios I did check A1 B1 C1 D1 and it did say the correct ram , size, etc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> In windows it says 16 gb and 14.4 usable. So doing memtest is a waste of time? Just check what aida says ?
> 
> In bios I did check A1 B1 C1 D1 and it did say the correct ram , size, etc


Nope. Memtest is never a waste of time. Aida is just a quick test to see if things are working well. Memtest will tell you that all things are up to the task perfectly.

16GB down to 14.4GB in windows? You have some heavy apps going on in there sir. Check what's consuming that huge chunk of the memory thru Task Manager.


----------



## thrgk

No joke this is with a clean windows 8.1 install without installing anything, no drivers no nothing. Task manager didn't show anything unusual. Something is up and idk what

Any idea? Mean fresh install it's weird.

I'm at work at the moment will be home around 330 so I'll check if memtest found errors, if not what could be the problem? Fresh install shouldn't only have 14.4 usable


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No joke this is with a clean windows 8.1 install without installing anything, no drivers no nothing. Task manager didn't show anything unusual. Something is up and idk what
> 
> Any idea? Mean fresh install it's weird.
> 
> I'm at work at the moment will be home around 330 so I'll check if memtest found errors, if not what could be the problem? Fresh install shouldn't only have 14.4 usable


I would of install drivers first. Then probably do an update.


----------



## thrgk

Why would it use so much ram and boot so slow without anything tho? Do you have 16gb of ram? How much does it say is usable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah I see. Also why would windows and the bios now read all 4 sticks properly but windows still take such a long time to boot? I am currently running me test and will see what it says after a few hours.
> 
> Could the bios and windows read all 4 but something still be wrong ?
> 
> Will running me test find an error if it's not seated properly or prolly not?
> hmm


If they read all four sticks then they are correctly inserted. mem test at what freq and timings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. Memtest is never a waste of time. Aida is just a quick test to see if things are working well. Memtest will tell you that all things are up to the task perfectly.
> 
> 16GB down to 14.4GB in windows? *You have some heavy apps going on in there sir.* Check what's consuming that huge chunk of the memory thru Task Manager.


^^ this..

@thrgk - from the windows run menu type "msconfig". in the advanced boot tab, enable boot with all cores. Now on the startup tab, disable everything except windows essential items (win 7) or it will link you to task manger (W8/8.1/10). Disable anything labeled as having "High" Impact on startup. In your bios, make sure that you have fast boot enabled and that your boot drive is the first thing in boot order priorities. Open an elevated command prompt in windows, type "_sfc /scannow_" let it run, if it returns anything but "no integrity violations found", copy paste the command below into the cmnd window. It will distill the cbs.log file for errors and drop a txt file to your desktop. POst that here if you have errors.

_findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt_


----------



## thrgk

Ok will do when I get home, this is all at STOCK settings, or Auto, so ram is at 2133mhz I think auto puts it at.

I will take a picture of memtest results once i get home and also a picture of A1,b1,c1,d1 and post those as well.

Yea the 14.4gb thing is really weird, I did try to go into msconfig earlier this morning and try to see anything "fishy" under services but nothing appeared after I clicked "Hide all microsoft items".

I will do what you said and report back,

For the MSCONFIG, how do I know if its windows essential, will it be in the title? I havent messed around too much there, only this morning before I had to go to work.

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me out!

+rep!


----------



## Kimir

Agreed, if it's slow, sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r in case some files are borked.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just ordered 4*4 16gb dominator platinum 3200 c16 for £221 on amazon

What do you fellow members think


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just ordered 4*4 16gb dominator platinum 3200 c16 for £221 on amazon
> 
> What do you fellow members think


You could have got them cheaper at Scan, but in my opinion Corsair always seem overpriced, and the latencies are not all that, just my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok will do when I get home, this is all at STOCK settings, or Auto, so ram is at 2133mhz I think auto puts it at.
> I will take a picture of memtest results once i get home and also a picture of A1,b1,c1,d1 and post those as well.
> Yea the 14.4gb thing is really weird, I did try to go into msconfig earlier this morning and try to see anything "fishy" under services but nothing appeared after I clicked "Hide all microsoft items".
> I will do what you said and report back,
> For the MSCONFIG, *how do I know if its windows essential*, will it be in the title? I havent messed around too much there, only this morning before I had to go to work.
> Thank you very much for taking the time to help me out!
> +rep!


I think you already know - "hide MS servicxes". So you are on W7?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just ordered 4*4 16gb dominator platinum 3200 c16 for £221 on amazon
> What do you fellow members think


Probably samsung?


----------



## Canis-X

Whole lot of paying for the name involved when it comes to Corsair's RAM IMO.


----------



## rt123

If I was buying Corsair DDR4, it would be this
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14

Nothing else is worth it _for now_.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Whole lot of paying for the name involved when it comes to Corsair's RAM IMO.


I couldn't agree more,


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If I was buying Corsair DDR4, it would be this
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14
> 
> Nothing else is worth it _for now_.


Very nice, but still think they could do away with the bling, they might be cheaper, but who knows.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I asked here but to no avail, so I went ahead

Amazon has free delivery

Plus next day arriving tomorrow


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you already know - "hide MS servicxes". So you are on W7?
> Probably samsung?


Just got home, and idk what went wrong but mice and keyboard are on but screen says no signal, so no idea if memtest found errors or not. I will do what you said in windows and see.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Very nice, but still think they could do away with the bling, they might be cheaper, but who knows.


Looks are always secondary to me, performance comes first.

I've never owned a kit of Dominator Platinums, maybe that will change next week, maybe not.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Looks are always secondary to me, performance comes first.
> 
> I've never owned a kit of Dominator Platinums, maybe that will change next week, maybe not.


Yes, they have good latencies, Cl14, but a hefty price to boot, but go on, treat yourself.


----------



## MerkageTurk

If I down clock from 3200 to 3000 and reduce cas to 14 how would that be should I cancel the order I am not sure

I was going to get the hyper x instead or the other low end corsair but I am not sure


----------



## Canis-X

I just got a set of the HyperX (2666MHz CL13) and am really liking them a lot!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I asked here but to no avail, so I went ahead
> 
> Amazon has free delivery
> 
> Plus next day arriving tomorrow


Ok, so they work out cheaper than Scan, hope they are good clockers, like jpmboy said, my money is on Sammies, but could be wrong. Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks everyone

Which ones are Samsung ones?

I could not find them plus the heat spreaders


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Yes, they have good latencies, Cl14, but a hefty price to boot, but go on, treat yourself.


Lets not be hasty
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=corsair_dominator_platinum_3666-_-20-233-820-_-Product

Gskill will probably bring something similar at a fraction of the price, so unless Corsair gives me some thing really special in performance, not gonna happen.
Plus those Trident Z's look more sexier than anything Corsair or anyone else has on the market.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> If I down clock from 3200 to 3000 and reduce cas to 14 how would that be should I cancel the order I am not sure
> 
> I was going to get the hyper x instead or the other low end corsair but I am not sure


You'll probably never get the 3200 Kit to the exact same timings of the 3000 kit & even if you do, the performance will not be the same. Because Hynix vs Samsung.

The HyperX 2666C13 is also good, but you might have to do some work ramping it up.

The 3000C14 is Hynix, 3200C16 is Samsung.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks everyone
> 
> Which ones are Samsung ones?
> 
> I could not find them plus the heat spreaders


The Corsair you ordered could be Samsung ic's,.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lets not be hasty
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=corsair_dominator_platinum_3666-_-20-233-820-_-Product
> 
> Gskill will probably bring something similar at a fraction of the price, so unless Corsair gives me some thing really special in performance, not gonna happen.
> Plus those Trident Z's look more sexier than anything Corsair or anyone else has on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably never get the 3200 Kit to the exact same timings of the 3000 kit & even if you do, the performance will not be the same. Because Hynix vs Samsung.
> 
> The HyperX 2666C13 is also good, but you might have to do some work ramping it up.
> 
> The 3000C14 is Hynix, 3200C16 is Samsung.


Bet those 3666 corsairs are only certified on the Gigabyte SOC board, with those orange/bronze lightbars.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Bet those 3666 corsairs are only certified on the Gigabyte SOC board, with those orange/bronze lightbars.


Probably..
I have a SOC Champ, but I'd still be impressed if that kit even boots.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Probably..
> I have a SOC Champ, but I'd still be impressed if that kit even boots.


I am just waiting for the GSkill 4000mhz to arrive, lol.


----------



## MerkageTurk

So is Samsung or hynix better


----------



## Canis-X

I will need to win the lottery me thinks, so that I can afford that RAM!!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> So is Samsung or hynix better


Hynix by a fraction.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> I am just waiting for the GSkill 4000mhz to arrive, lol.


----------



## thrgk

SFC Scannow did not find any integrity violations.

Also Fast Boot is enabled in windows and bios.

I took a ton of screenshots of Windows services, startup, aida64, etc. If anything looks fishy please let me know

NewCompressedzippedFolder.zip 1340k .zip file


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Lets not be hasty
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233820&cm_re=corsair_dominator_platinum_3666-_-20-233-820-_-Product
> 
> Gskill will probably bring something similar at a fraction of the price, so unless Corsair gives me some thing really special in performance, not gonna happen.
> Plus those Trident Z's look more sexier than anything Corsair or anyone else has on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably never get the 3200 Kit to the exact same timings of the 3000 kit & even if you do, the performance will not be the same. Because Hynix vs Samsung.
> 
> The HyperX 2666C13 is also good, but you might have to do some work ramping it up.
> 
> The 3000C14 is Hynix, 3200C16 is Samsung.


Are new 4x8GB G.Skill 3000 CL15 Hynix or Samsung? Not the CL16, the CL15.


----------



## rt123

Probably Double Sided Hynix, but can't be sure.
Someone has to test them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just got home, and idk what went wrong but mice and keyboard are on but screen says no signal, so no idea if memtest found errors or not. I will do what you said in windows and see.


if memtest is "busy" and you allowed your screen to sleep it can take quite some time for the system to wake the monitor. If the mouse is moving just wait a bit. really should disable screen saver when doing long term stability testing. And besides, that's a residual from CRT days when you could actually burn an image on a screen.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Are new 4x8GB G.Skill 3000 CL15 Hynix or Samsung? Not the CL16, the CL15.


My G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK are Samsung. 4X8GB kit, manufactured in June 2015.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Are new 4x8GB G.Skill 3000 CL15 Hynix or Samsung? Not the CL16, the CL15.


if you really want 32GB and thats all you are gonna need, get an 8x4 SS kit - they just OC better than DS. *These* are working out real good for me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK are Samsung. 4X8GB kit, manufactured in June 2015.


Samsung is partially Disappointing.

But can you tell me if those are Double Sided or Single Sided..?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Samsung is partially Disappointing.
> 
> But can you tell me if those are Double Sided or Single Sided..?


Man, I couldn't say for sure. How could you tell? I'd be happy to try to figure it out for you.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK are Samsung. 4X8GB kit, manufactured in June 2015.


Thank you. I was hoping they were Hynix.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you really want 32GB and thats all you are gonna need, get an 8x4 SS kit - they just OC better than DS. *These* are working out real good for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Blue heat spreaders.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, I couldn't say for sure. How could you tell? I'd be happy to try to figure it out for you.


Thanks.

You can use either a free version of Aida64 http://www.aida64.com/downloads/ZmRjZmJiOGY=
Or Thaipoon Burner http://www.softnology.biz/files.html

To show the memory SPD info. Thaipoon Burner would be better but it triggers some antiviruses for no reason. My Kaspersky doesn't like it.

There is also a non-software way, if you'd prefer that.


----------



## KedarWolf

CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) memory kit Model CMD32GX4M4B3000C15 would be better then
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> You can use either a free version of Aida64 http://www.aida64.com/downloads/ZmRjZmJiOGY=
> Or Thaipoon Burner http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> 
> To show the memory SPD info. Thaipoon Burner would be better but it triggers some antiviruses for no reason. My Kaspersky doesn't like it.
> 
> There is also a non-software way, if you'd prefer that.


I've got AIDA64 full version, that's how I knew they were Samsung. Never paid any attention to the "sided-ness", but I'll let you know directly.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've got AIDA64 full version, that's how I knew they were Samsung. Never paid any attention to the "sided-ness", but I'll let you know directly.


Thanks again.

Aida labels it in the correct technical way, so you have to look if Rank 1 or 2.

Example



Edit:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) memory kit Model CMD32GX4M4B3000C15 would be better then
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK?


Both are the same. Its merely an aesthetic/brand choice at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Blue heat spreaders.


hynix. Lol - I couldn't care less about the color.


----------



## thrgk

i think I found the problem as to why my computer was booting slow.

My 6 Year old 2TB HDD that i use for photos and movies, etc is dying apparently. I unplugged it and it seems to be booting fine now so I think it might be time to chuck it.

Thanks for all the help guys, I guess RAM wasnt the issue, but now I am unsure if I want to keep the 3200mhz gskill I got on Newegg for $150 CAS16.

Also, I think its time for me to consolidate the SSD;s. I have 2 64GB, 1 240gb, and 1 256GB, I really do not need all that space either. Think I will just either get a Samsung 512gb SSD, or I have been eyeing the PCIE Intel 750 480gb.

Do you guys think M2 or PCIE is better or doesnt matter? HMM


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Aida labels it in the correct technical way, so you have to look if Rank 1 or 2.
> 
> Example


2 Ranks, 16 Banks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 2 Ranks, 16 Banks


That's a double.

+Rep. Thanks for taking the time man.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

No problem, I'm happy to do it 'cause I learned something along the way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> i think I found the problem as to why my computer was booting slow.
> 
> My 6 Year old 2TB HDD that i use for photos and movies, etc is dying apparently. I unplugged it and it seems to be booting fine now so I think it might be time to chuck it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys, I guess RAM wasnt the issue, but now I am unsure if I want to keep the 3200mhz gskill I got on Newegg for $150 CAS16.
> 
> Also, I think its time for me to consolidate the SSD;s. I have 2 64GB, 1 240gb, and 1 256GB, I really do not need all that space either. Think I will just either get a Samsung 512gb SSD, or I have been eyeing the PCIE Intel 750 480gb.
> 
> Do you guys think M2 or PCIE is better or doesnt matter? HMM


Nice detective work! M.2 or PCIE are very fast. either will be an improvement. The intel 750 (my main drive) is very fast and gets you on the NVMe train. the SM951 is a great drive and really optimized... but kinda EOL for the tech used.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Do dominator platinum come with airflow?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Do dominator platinum come with airflow?


You can get them with air flow.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233737


----------



## Kimir

Dom plati come with RIP wallet VIP supreme Gold card oh and Gaming!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dom plati come with RIP wallet VIP supreme Gold card oh and Gaming!


lots of DomPLat bashing.... expensive - sure, but the 3000c15 Hynix kit i had worked real well and ran 3333c16 with no sweat. Of the 5 (6, not counting those Geil stupy luce 3400s) the DomPLats have great heat sinks and look good for the color conscious crowd.


----------



## Kimir

Oh I just meant in general, even back in ddr3, got the Trident X for half the price of the Domplat with same Ic.
I only don't see the appeal from here in France, perhaps in US it's good, maybe with fast warranty and only have to send within the country.


----------



## Menthol

Dom Plats DDR3 2666 CL10 was one of the best kits I ever owned, especially nice on IV-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh I just meant in general, even back in ddr3, got the Trident X for half the price of the Domplat with same Ic.
> I only don't see the appeal from here in France, perhaps in US it's good, maybe with fast warranty and only have to send within the country.


wasn't singling you out bud... and they are more expensive than any others, just there's a steam of posts bashing DomPLats. I don't currently own any, but haven't been disappointed in the kits I did.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Dom Plats DDR3 2666 CL10 was one of the best kits I ever owned, especially nice on IV-E.


Gskill has a similar kit too. But that was the best retail Samsung DDR3 bin you could buy. It's even better on Haswell.

Regret the many instances when I didn't buy the kit when I had the chance.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Dom plati come with RIP wallet VIP supreme Gold card oh and Gaming!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wasn't singling you out bud... and they are more expensive than any others, just there's a steam of posts bashing DomPLats. I don't currently own any, but haven't been disappointed in the kits I did.


The more I play with them, the more surprises. Tried some presets earlier, C12 @ 3000 passed 200% and randomly started throwing errors. Not really sure where or which timings to loosen up when testing the presets. Tried loosening tras and trfc, got a flood of errors. I haven't tried running the preset at 2T to see if anything changes.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wasn't singling you out bud... and they are more expensive than any others, just there's a steam of posts bashing DomPLats. I don't currently own any, but haven't been disappointed in the kits I did.


Nothing wrong with the product, just a little on the expensive side, or it could just be me being a tight git, lol.


----------



## mus1mus

If you go Corsair, go for the killer end models. Their binning starts to take advantage of their established name. Dropping less than competitive kits for the mid end or lower rated models.

It showed on my DDR3 Plats. Who among you heard of Nanya and knew their chips being used on Corsair Dom Plats? Very few I suppose.

And yep, there are many options out there that are less expensive and just as good.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Gskill has a similar kit too. But that was the best retail Samsung DDR3 bin you could buy. It's even better on Haswell.
> 
> Regret the many instances when I didn't buy the kit when I had the chance.


Ya they didn't give that kit away but know its on to DDR4 and GSkill nailed it out of the gate have to give them that


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks fellow members, I guess I just enjoy with what I have purchased and let's see what these puppies can do; it may be worse than my previous g skill 2666 c15 or better


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow corsair airflow was included I think it is quite good


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks fellow members, I guess I just enjoy with what I have purchased and let's see what these puppies can do; it may be worse than my previous g skill 2666 c15 or better


Have they arrived yet, look forward to seing what they can do, keep us posted.


----------



## MerkageTurk

The packaging is very nice and very cheap for the price and specs


----------



## moorhen2

Nice, chances are you wont be able to use the fans, if they are anything like the G-skill turbulence fans that I have with 2 of my kits, there is very little room between the mem slots and first Pci-e slot.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Nice, chances are you wont be able to use the fans, if they are anything like the G-skill turbulence fans that I have with 2 of my kits, there is very little room between the mem slots and first Pci-e slot.


The Gskill fans I got had an adapter in the box which was straight not curved . means I can just about fit my graphics card in the top slot with fans









Can always just use the fans on the right side aha


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Ya they didn't give that kit away but know its on to DDR4 and GSkill nailed it out of the gate have to give them that


I agree.


----------



## MerkageTurk

okay so far running at 3200 c16 xmp profile

seems good


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> okay so far running at 3200 c16 xmp profile
> 
> seems good


Hynix or Sammies, ??


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am not sure how do I check?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am not sure how do I check?


If on the sticks it says
V4.23 = Samsung
V5.13 = Hynix


----------



## MerkageTurk

OK will report back once I get home

V5.29

Made in Taiwan


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-32GRK are Samsung. 4X8GB kit, manufactured in June 2015.


Quoting myself for reference to DDR4 I'm using.

This RAM will run @ 2666 just fine, but any time I try for higher speeds, I always lose channel C1. I've played with SA up and down (.88~.92 I think so far), doesn't seem to make any difference - but I honestly don't know what I'm looking for there. Either direction doesn't seem to cause any other problems with the system. I guess I can swap another DIMM into C1 and see if I lose a different channel.

Maybe 2666 is OK for 32GB?

Reduced the OC on my cache from 4.5 to 4.2, no difference in RAM OC. Reduced my core OC from 4.6 to 4.5, no difference.

I'm almost tempted to say 4.6 (or 4.5)/4.2/2666 is good enough and leave it at that, but there's just something that doesn't seem "right" with the system in general. It just seems wadded up for lack of a better term. Seems stable, does 138K on RealBench, no heat issues, passes memtest and what stress tests I've tried. Just doesn't seem to rock.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> OK will report back once I get home
> 
> V5.29
> 
> Made in Taiwan


Hynix.

Man you EU guys are lucky as hell.
Even the $1000 Corsair kits in US are Samsung.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix.
> 
> Man you EU guys are lucky as hell.
> Even the $1000 Corsair kits in US are Samsung.


We must be getting old stock, lol.









My GSkill 3200 cl16 = June 2015 Samsung
My GSkill 3300 cl16 = December 2014 Hynix
My GSkill 2666 cl15 = September 2014 Hynix


----------



## rt123

I figured.

But there is nothing funny about that.








/Jk


----------



## mus1mus

Try inserting dimms one at a time. Each booted to the BIOS. If you still lose a channel, try to boot to the BIOS with just one stick every time. Slot to slot. Til you get all four slots initiated.

When booting to the BIOS, try just A1, set XMP, save, reboot. If you can boot into the Profile, add one stick, boot checking the frequency they are running and the total size increase.

The other way, as mentioned above is to try individual slots each time.
A1, one dimm, set XMP, adjust SA if needed, save , boot back to BIOS, verify. Remove that dimm, insert a stick to B1, repeat the process.

Note, if after removing a stick and transferring focus to the next, it might not boot or code BF or BD will welcome you. Just press the safe mode button, on to the BIOS, just Press F10 to save the previously tested profile. verify.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix.
> 
> Man you EU guys are lucky as hell.
> Even the $1000 Corsair kits in US are Samsung.


Which ones? I thought they were mostly Hynix.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Which ones? I thought they were mostly Hynix.


Any Corsair Kit in the US, except the 3000C14 one, can be Samsung.
The 3400,3466 are both Samsung, guaranteed.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hmm I thought Samsung should be better?

Man I had to increase my cpu voltage a tad bit for stability

1.250v over clocked to 4.0

Basically I am using xmp and just changed multi to 40 and voltage 1.250


----------



## aoch88

I am currently using MSI X99A SLI Plus (great board) but changing over to R5E with mono block soon. I have 980 Ti in SLI and according to the manual, I need to use RED slot 1 & 3. The question is; can I use RED slot 1 & 2? I don't mind 8x/8x as it doesn't make a difference and I'm on a 5820K.

Anyone tried it? I can test it myself but would be a hassle since everything is water cooled.


----------



## dkevox

Hi all,

Hope someone can help me here. Finally got my PC all put together a couple days ago. I ran my watercooling loop for over 30 hours to confirm no leaks, and then last night plugged everything in and hit the power button on the front of the case.

Immediately heard a pop and saw sparks flying from the board.

I already had my hand on the PSU switch so killed power.

Anyway, quick look and I saw this:


That device in the middle that is blown in half is a Nikos PA102FDG P-Channel FET. This is located in the upper right half of the board.

I checked all of my wiring and couldn't find anything wrong. Even got out my multimeter and started checking circuits to the case to see if I maybe had something shorted.

I called asus support this morning who told me I could RMA it or exchange it at Micro Center. So I took the board out and exchanged it.

However, I'm hesitant and don't want to connect the new board up and have the same thing happen again. I can't get any help from ASUS about what could cause that.

Anyway, system specs are (everything bought new for this build):
Asus RVE
I7-5930k
16gb Corsair DDR4 3000MHz
2 x GTX980 ti
Corsair AX1500i PSU
Custom watercooling loop. EK RVE Monoblock, EK FC titan x blocks.
Couple swiftech PWM splitters. Lots of fans
Creative Sound Blaster Zx
Case is Phanteks Enthoo Primo

Any help/ideas/advice would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

If I was a betting man, I'd say the advice will likely be to run the new mobo on the cardboard box it came in to make sure there is no case interference causing chips to pop. And look at the bright side - if it pops again, it'll be a lot easier to box up!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I was a betting man, I'd say the advice will likely be to run the new mobo on the cardboard box it came in to make sure there is no case interference causing chips to pop. And look at the bright side - if it pops again, it'll be a lot easier to box up!


Hello

^^ This as well as testing before the installation of the mono block. Then if the second board is fried the known cause will be either case or mono block mounting.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> OK will report back once I get home
> 
> V5.29
> 
> Made in Taiwan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix.
> 
> Man you EU guys are lucky as hell.
> Even the $1000 Corsair kits in US are Samsung.


Making me feel better about my overpriced kit I picked up in September







V5.29 as well. Need to get C12 3000 running by the end of this weekend.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> If I was a betting man, I'd say the advice will likely be to run the new mobo on the cardboard box it came in to make sure there is no case interference causing chips to pop. And look at the bright side - if it pops again, it'll be a lot easier to box up!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ^^ This as well as testing before the installation of the mono block. Then if the second board is fried the known cause will be either case or mono block mounting.


Well, my issue with testing before mounting the monoblock is that I don't have an air cooler for the cpu. I suppose I could just plug the 24 pin atx power supply, 8 pin cpu power connector, and 4 pin molex connector at the bottom into the board and hit the power button and see if I see more transistors spark and pop.

Are there any risks to powering up the board with no devices connected? I've never looked into doing that before.

Also, I plan on using the multimeter to check the PSU first. I printed out the atx 2.2 spec and checking all will be checking all the pins before connecting it to the mobo.

I really can't think of what would cause the top of a transistor to split and half and come flying off. A short doesn't make sense to have caused that.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Are you in the US? I have an aircooler I can lend you, I bought it just for the occasion.


----------



## ilgeek

For some reason I'm not able to choose the PCI-E gen 3 option on my bios screen.

i've recently install the new bios, the 1502 versions, I don't know if this problem it's somehow related with the installation of this new bios.









I have two GTX EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 4gb, both cards are connected on the 16x PCI express slots

My system specs:

OS: Windows 7 ultimate
CPU: Intel i7 5930K OC 4.4ghz
MOBO: Asus rampage V extreme
RAM: Corsair vengeance DDR4 16GB
PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000G
VGA: EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 4gb

Thanks for your comments


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Are you in the US? I have an aircooler I can lend you, I bought it just for the occasion.


Appreciate the offer. Where in the US? I'm in Kansas City area.

But I just checked and looks like I can get an air cooler for a 2011 socket from microcenter for $25. So I'll just do that.

Thanks guys, just needed a kick in the ass to do this right. I'll install the cpu, 1 stick or ram, 1 gpu and connect the SSD all on the cardboard box and test it first. Then install the monoblock and test, then mount it in the case and pray it doesn't go pop.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> For some reason I'm not able to choose the PCI-E gen 3 option on my bios screen.
> 
> i've recently install the new bios, the 1502 versions, I don't know if this problem it's somehow related to this problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two GTX EVGA 980 ACX 2.0 4gb, both cards are connected on the 16x PCI express slots
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> OS: Windows 7 ultimate
> CPU: Intel i7 5930K OC 4.4ghz
> MOBO: Asus rampage V extreme
> RAM: Corsair vengeance DDR4 16GB
> PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000G
> VGA: EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0 4gb
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Hello

Look in the correct section of the UEFI The PCIe 3.0 lanes are form the CPU (NB PCI-E Configuration) not the PCH (PCH Configuration).


----------



## dkevox

Micro Center matched Newegg price on a cooler master T4 ($25). And I have the $10 Mail in rebate currently offered on it. So for ~$15 to get an air cooler to test with is definitely well worth it.

Thanks for all the help! Will post results of testing.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> Micro Center matched Newegg price on a cooler master T4 ($25). And I have the $10 Mail in rebate currently offered on it. So for ~$15 to get an air cooler to test with is definitely well worth it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help! Will post results of testing.


Be sure to check tray mobo tray to be sure there's no extra standoffs installed, or one in the wrong place.

D.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi again well running xmp profile will cause the memory to only show 12gb out of 16gb

Why?

Had to drop from 3200 cas 16

To 3000 cas 15


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi again well running xmp profile will cause the memory to only show 12gb out of 16gb
> 
> Why?
> 
> Had to drop from 3200 cas 16
> 
> To 3000 cas 15


Hello

Instability due to the limits of the IMC. Manual tuning will be required and a good place to start is with VCCSA and memory voltages.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Edit:

okay thanks guys got it stable with system voltage


----------



## zerophase

Anyone have suggestions for getting the heat pipe out of the i/o cover? Trying to put it back on with mobo waterblocks on. I managed to get some of it out, but it snapped, and I don't need copper shavings blowing around my case.

Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Be sure to check tray mobo tray to be sure there's no extra standoffs installed, or one in the wrong place.
> 
> D.


I definitely will check. Had to remove a standoff because the monoblock covers one of the mounting holes. But i'll double check there are no other standoffs that could be shorting it out.

I still don't get how a short could cause a fet to do that. Actually I have no clue what could actually cause a fet to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for getting the heat pipe out of the i/o cover? Trying to put it back on with mobo waterblocks on. I managed to get some of it out, but it snapped, and I don't need copper shavings blowing around my case.
> 
> Here's what it looks like now.


That sucks, but I'd just leave it. Just run some water through there and blow it out good and you'll be fine.

You have to rotate the vrm heating up in order to slide it out. It isn't just a circular tube. So unless you can somehow rotate it I doubt it's coming out. Only suggestion would be a punch al or something and a hammer. But then you might damage the io cover.

As is it's not causing any harm, so why risk damaging the cover just to remove that piece.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> That sucks, but I'd just leave it. Just run some water through there and blow it out good and you'll be fine.
> 
> You have to rotate the vrm heating up in order to slide it out. It isn't just a circular tube. So unless you can somehow rotate it I doubt it's coming out. Only suggestion would be a punch al or something and a hammer. But then you might damage the io cover.
> 
> As is it's not causing any harm, so why risk damaging the cover just to remove that piece.


Alright,so running water through it and blowing with a datavac, should get everything out that could cause a short?


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Alright,so running water through it and blowing with a datavac, should get everything out that could cause a short?


Yeah. Nothing complicated in there. The tube is just held in by some epoxy. So besides any pieces that broke off when it snapped you have nothing to worry about. And snapping the tube really shouldn't have made a bunch of debris anyway.

I doubt you even need to wash it out. If I were in your shoes I'd just blow it out with compressed air and call it good.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellow members I cannot get it to be stable even with stock cpu and memory at 3200 and system voltage at 1.0

Should I return them and which one should I get?

Superpi32 gives me an error


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for getting the heat pipe out of the i/o cover? Trying to put it back on with mobo waterblocks on. I managed to get some of it out, but it snapped, and I don't need copper shavings blowing around my case.
> 
> Here's what it looks like now.


You're kinda supposed to ask how to get the heatpipe out _before_ you ****er it and then have to ask how to manage the damage control, . . .









They are not hard to get out, well before you break 'em off that is . . ..

D.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You're kinda supposed to ask how to get the heatpipe out _before_ you ****er it and then have to ask how to manage the damage control, . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not hard to get out.
> 
> D.


I saw on oc3d you just need to heat up the cover and pull.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You're kinda supposed to ask how to get the heatpipe out _before_ you ****er it and then have to ask how to manage the damage control, . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not hard to get out.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on oc3d you just need to heat up the cover and pull.
Click to expand...

Not sure they gave a realistic idea of just how much heat you really need, there are videos of it coming out without heat.

I found that it takes a propane torch and about 10 minutes of high heat to melt the thermal glue and expand the aluminum for the pipe to reliably come free . . anything less is nice, but Murphy's law says it won't work the easy way for you . .


----------



## MerkageTurk

Guess which ram to get?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Guess which ram to get?


Did you try the test while leaving your CPU at bone stock.?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes still the same error in superpi32


----------



## rt123

Then I guess return it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

What would you recommend I get? Thanks


----------



## rt123

The HyperX 2666C13 kit


----------



## MerkageTurk

OK thanks

Okay a replacement is on its way

If I run the dominator at 2666 I am sure it should do c13


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for getting the heat pipe out of the i/o cover? Trying to put it back on with mobo waterblocks on. I managed to get some of it out, but it snapped, and I don't need copper shavings blowing around my case.
> 
> Here's what it looks like now.


Check with It Diva or in one of her threads.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Not sure they gave a realistic idea of just how much heat you really need, there are videos of it coming out without heat.
> 
> I found that it takes a propane torch and about 10 minutes of high heat to melt the thermal glue and expand the aluminum for the pipe to reliably come free . . anything less is nice, but Murphy's law says it won't work the easy way for you . .


He made it sound like you didn't need to twist the pipe, and just pull straight out. I'm kind of surprised how suddenly and effortlessly the heat pipe just snapped in half.


----------



## zerophase

Is it fine if I leave the center standoff unscrewed? The enthoo Primo doesn’t have a center post with a projection for the center of the board. The chipset Waterblock completely covers the center standoff. Can't screw the Waterblock on in the case either.


----------



## kael13

Anyone dared to make the jump to Windows 10 yet? I notice there's no AI Suite support from Asus, as well as some people having some audio driver issues. I quite like the fan control software so that's holding me back from upgrading.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have been on windows 10 so far so good but I am on 12040 or something


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yes still the same error in superpi32


cpu at stock and 3200 and dram voltage to 1.35-1.36V - the kit fails SPi32M at the labeled timings? what settings are you using exactly.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Apologies if I missed this search.

I finished getting everything together on my 5960x RVE build, it turned on first try. I went into the BIOS and changed my sata to raid mode, then went into cntrl+I and set my four Intel 730 series 480gb into raid 0. Am installing windows and got to the part to install raid drivers. I put in the support disk and selected the 64 bit driver under drivers and after it installs it still says the selected drive cannot be booted to.

I remember going through this on my RIVE but can't recall what the step was to get it to accept the Asus raid driver.

Edit: Nevermind, I had to leave the bios in AHCI mode, install drivers during windows installation, after it is done I will set back to raid mode in bios.

So for anybody that comes across this while frustrated as I was.

Turn on PC, control+I, create your raid following instructions in manual or on screen, go into bios and select your USB stick with OS and Asus drivers or use dvd's. Start OS install, when you are asked to select what drive to install windows on you will see your total number of drives. Go down to load driver and select the media, then raid, then drivers, then pick your OS 64/32. You will see several drivers listed at the top and click next. Then windows will install to a point where the computer restarts and says missing operating system. Reset and go back into bios, change sata under pch back to raid mode and save/reset. Go back into bios and choose boot, select the boot override for your raid and the computer will continue the windows install.

Enjoy.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Is it fine if I leave the center standoff unscrewed? The enthoo Primo doesn't have a center post with a projection for the center of the board. The chipset Waterblock completely covers the center standoff. Can't screw the Waterblock on in the case either.


It should be fine.


----------



## thrgk

Is Aida64 $40 for a yearly subscription or is that for forever?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is Aida64 $40 for a yearly subscription or is that for forever?


Hello

For one year. I do the three year. $80..00 is chap for that length of time.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cpu at stock and 3200 and dram voltage to 1.35-1.36V - the kit fails SPi32M at the labeled timings? what settings are you using exactly.


I am using load optimised defaults even then fails

It's fine with g skill 2666 15 and Cpu over clock of 4.2

No matter what I do with the platinum, 2133,2666, 2400 3000 3200 2800 increase cas etc give more volts fails

Even running xmp fails

Cpu even at stock fails

It seems dominator are rubbish or my one was used? Because it was one stick was out of the packaging and their was about smiley face on the box


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For one year. I do the three year. $80..00 is chap for that length of time.


Ah thank you.

BTW Praz, quick question, if my ram is booting, but getting errors in HCI Memtest Pro what should I try? Loosen timing or add voltage? am messing with my dram kit while waiting for my 3200 gskill to come in the mail today


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah thank you.
> 
> BTW Praz, quick question, if my ram is booting, but getting errors in HCI Memtest Pro what should I try? Loosen timing or add voltage? am messing with my dram kit while waiting for my 3200 gskill to come in the mail today


Hello

SA and/or memory voltage first. If there are never boot issues from any type power off state SA voltage tuning would be a minor change only.


----------



## Silent Scone

Either / or depending how much voltage you're already using..
Edit: as above ^


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> SA and/or memory voltage first. If there are never boot issues from any type power off state SA voltage tuning would be a minor change only.


Ah Thanks!

Also in the bios it states I am in LN2 mode, I never looked up in the top left corner there before so idk if it is new or not but what does that mean? Next reboot ill check to see if its still there


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah Thanks!
> 
> Also in the bios it states I am in LN2 mode, I never looked up in the top left corner there before so idk if it is new or not but what does that mean? Next reboot ill check to see if its still there


Hello

You need to move the LN2 jumper back to its default position.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You need to move the LN2 jumper back to its default position.


Does having it enabled hurt anything for ocing on water? Ill move it back when I put my new ram in later today.

Just wondering if it hurts to leave it enabled, hope not as it prolly was enabled from when I got the mobo few months ago haha.

Thanks praz!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does having it enabled hurt anything for ocing on water? Ill move it back when I put my new ram in later today.
> 
> Just wondering if it hurts to leave it enabled, hope not as it prolly was enabled from when I got the mobo few months ago haha.
> 
> Thanks praz!


Hello

I would not use LN2 mode for normal usage.


----------



## thrgk

Ok. I'll shut it off later today. Thank you again praz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok. I'll shut it off later today. Thank you again praz.


Hello

You're welcome.







Make note of any overclocking settings as they might be lost when changing modes.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make note of any overclocking settings as they might be lost when changing modes.


I am looking i the manual but still unsure of how to disable LN2. I see the 3 pins, mine had like a cap on them that covers 2 of the pins. Is it based on what pins are covered if its enabled or not?


----------



## thrgk

btw the cap was on the bottom 2 pins


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Cap on the bottom 2 pins is where mine is - no LN2 mode.

Are you sure you didn't just see the "LN2" line in BIOS? Off to the right it'll say "Disabled", they should both be grayed out.


----------



## thrgk

In the top left it says LN2 mode. In the extreme tweaker home page where u can edit cpu strap etc. Can u post a quick screens hot of yours


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've never taken a BIOS screen shot, and I'm just home for lunch.

Yeah, it says LN2 Mode ............................................................................................................Disabled

Look at the first shot:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-maximus-extreme-vi-z87-review,7.html

It's a Maximus, but the LN2 line is the same.


----------



## thrgk

Wow nevermin you are correct it does say disabled across from it and it is grayed out. Wow total fail on my part. Thank you very much.

Wow.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

NP, glad it's not enabled


----------



## dkevox

lol... if only they made a guide of some sort that is easy to follow with pictures and text describing what's in the pictures and included it with the motherboard...


----------



## thrgk

anyone know what

A TCG Command has returned an error.
Desc: AuthenticateSession
Param1: 0x1
is and how to stop it? It seems to be causing me BSOD's .

In event viewer, that error occurs then 1 second later crash dump is initialized and then it powers off like "bam".

I have secure boot set to Other OS in bios and fast startup in windows off.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone know what
> 
> A TCG Command has returned an error.
> Desc: AuthenticateSession
> Param1: 0x1
> is and how to stop it? It seems to be causing me BSOD's .
> 
> In event viewer, that error occurs then 1 second later crash dump is initialized and then it powers off like "bam".
> 
> I have secure boot set to Other OS in bios and fast startup in windows off.


Hello

This is a commonly reported problem with Win8.1 and Crucial SSDs. I don't know what the fix is. You may want to contact Crucial support.


----------



## thrgk

Yea it seems its a pretty big problem. I am going to buy a new drive soon, guess is should. Debating the Sm951 or the intel 750.

I kind of the like sm951 nvme edition.


----------



## thrgk

m2 all that is required is u install windows from a usb UFEI mode correct? The bios/mobo should recognize it as an installable drive by default?

Really do not want to shell out 400 for the intel 750 so prolly just get the sm951 128gb since I do not install a lot, most of my games are on my 256 drive


----------



## The Veterant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea it seems its a pretty big problem. I am going to buy a new drive soon, guess is should. Debating the Sm951 or the intel 750.
> 
> I kind of the like sm951 nvme edition.


A word of advice guy, don't know what kind of work you do with your computer, but if you game and like you computer to boot fast go with the Sammy 951 but not NVM-e their is a lot people saying having problem with the NVMe version of the Sammy I have the XP941 and I haven't had any problem so far for gaming that's the one I use, for any other work like foto editing or video conversion I use to use the NVMe, now that I have my Ramdrive not worries on performance, but for gaming and best booting experience between the two the Sammy is the best option to go


----------



## thrgk

Yea, currently I have 2 M4 64GB, 1 240GB M500, and 1 M4 256GB.

I am debating either getting a Samsung Pro 500Gb, which would be plenty. Or I could get a Samsung SM951 and get a 250GB Samsung Pro 850.

I usually dont play many different games, and worse case all I would need to do is copy em from my 4TB External.

Do you notice much of a difference in games compared to regular Sata SSD to the Sammy?

Mean I boot in about 12 secs now which is plenty fast for me


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> m2 all that is required is u install windows from a usb UFEI mode correct? The bios/mobo should recognize it as an installable drive by default?


Read Chino's thread on UEFI install of Windows at ROG . There is just one BIOS setting you need to change, a PCI-E setting from Auto to M.2. Have Windows on a bootable USB, F8 on power up, select the UEFI version of the USB drive as your boot device, rock n roll.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ

I will note that my SM 951 did not show up in the boot window as Chino's Plextor M6e did with BIOS 1502. Apparently this causes considerable consternation among folks using this drive/BIOS combo. Being an idiot, I didn't know any better and just continued the installation. Worked great, but I had no other drives in the system - Windows had to install on the only drive there, the SM 951.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Read Chino's thread on UEFI install of Windows at ROG . There is just one BIOS setting you need to change, a PCI-E setting from Auto to M.2. Have Windows on a bootable USB, F8 on power up, select the UEFI version of the USB drive as your boot device, rock n roll.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ


AH thanks, btw where do I install the physical drive? My PCIex4 slot is taken up by a soundblaster z. ALso will the m2 work ok with 2 980tis, will there be conflicts?

EDIT: NVm i see it goes by the ram, wow, weird place. Yea guess i will grab a sm951 and a samsung 850 250gb


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Right, you need to make sure you get the M.2 version of the SM 951. It only has a single slot in the connector tab. There is another version that looks nearly the same, it has two slots.

As for the Soundblaster - I still haven't got it through my head about what goes where and takes up how many PCI-E lanes. I think the soundcard is on a PCI-E bus that's controlled by the mobo, not the CPU, so X16-X16 SLI and M.2 should still be a go with a soundcard with a 5930 or 5960. But everybody will tell you that X8-X8 SLI is just as good so don't worry.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Right, you need to make sure you get the M.2 version of the SM 951. It only has a single slot in the connector tab. There is another version that looks nearly the same, it has two slots.
> 
> As for the Soundblaster - I still haven't got it through my head about what goes where and takes up how many PCI-E lanes. I think the soundcard is on a PCI-E bus that's controlled by the mobo, not the CPU, so X16-X16 SLI and M.2 should still be a go with a soundcard with a 5930 or 5960. But everybody will tell you that X8-X8 SLI is just as good so don't worry.


This one correct?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147431&cm_re=sm951-_-20-147-431-_-Product


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hey guys the memory seems stable with memtest but not super pi 32


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yessir, M.2 PCI-E is what you want. But 128 is going to be just enough for a boot drive, I did a fresh W8.1 install and not much else on a 256 and only have 130 GB free right now.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I know, dont really want to spend a lot atm. I will just grab that and install drivers and basics, and have my games on the sammy evo 850


----------



## thrgk

any reason why when I start HCI Memtest Pro my computer shuts down soon after and reboots? no bsod


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any reason why when I start HCI Memtest Pro my computer shuts down soon after and reboots? no bsod


I would guess an unstable overclock.


----------



## thrgk

Currently it is 3200 and 16,18,18,36,2 this is what XMP set it at. However I thought since 16+18+10=44 the 4th number had to be 44 not 36?

Also, I am going to try and make it 2800mhz and tighten the timings.

Will 14-14-14-38-1 work, I forgot the timings rule.

For some reason its not even posting, so i guess i need more dram voltage? if not SA? I thought sa was for stability.

Not sure im liking this gskill 3200 too much...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> For some reason its not even posting, so i guess i need more dram voltage? if not SA? I thought sa was for stability.
> 
> Not sure im liking this gskill 3200 too much...


Go hair?

Not for long. Prepare to pull that stuff out.

Here's how weird it gets:

I've been trying to get better than 2666 for a couple of days. I figure I'll have to go to 125 strap eventually, but am just curious to see if I might luck out and hit 3200 on 100. So I get it to boot up. CPUID is showing quad channel! Ch 1 registers, Ch 3 registers. No 5, no 7. ***? Still calling quad channel out. OK, now it's showing, 1 -2 -3 -4 as the active channels, not the odd channels. Of course it's totally unstable, I go back to my 2666 profile, and now CPUID is seeing 1-3-5-7 again.

Tres bizzare.


----------



## thrgk

Yea tell me about it, idk how people do it, takes so long to reboot, change bios, boot, use hci memtest. Ug lol


----------



## thrgk

So I see that the ram is connected to the CPU, so maybe the 3200 mhz speed will be stable stock but not when the CPU is oc'ed.

but for some reason my 3200 cas 16 1.35v ram wont even do 3000 cas 16 at 1.35v. IT just makes HCI memtest shut down right away which makes no sense.

Currently trying 16-18-18-44-2 but it doesnt seem to work either.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I see that the ram is connected to the CPU, so maybe the 3200 mhz speed will be stable stock but not when the CPU is oc'ed.
> 
> but for some reason my 3200 cas 16 1.35v ram wont even do 3000 cas 16 at 1.35v. IT just makes HCI memtest shut down right away which makes no sense.
> 
> Currently trying 16-18-18-44-2 but it doesnt seem to work either.


If you don't want headaches, only use 2133, 2400, 2666, and 3200 on the 100 strap. For all other frequencies, stick to the 125 or 166 strap.


----------



## thrgk

I am on 100 strap with 3200. I got through 60% hci memtest without any errors and the bam computer shuts off and reboots


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am on 100 strap with 3200. I got through 60% hci memtest without any errors and the bam computer shuts off and reboots


Assuming the ram is not defective, you either need to adjust your SA voltage or your processor's IMC simply can't handle the memory frequency overclocked that high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am using load optimised defaults even then fails
> 
> It's fine with g skill 2666 15 and Cpu over clock of 4.2
> 
> No matter what I do with the platinum, 2133,2666, 2400 3000 3200 2800 increase cas etc give more volts fails
> 
> Even running xmp fails
> 
> Cpu even at stock fails
> 
> It seems dominator are rubbish or my one was used? Because it was one stick was out of the packaging and *their was about smiley face on the box*


there was what? That's a return to the seller for sure? a smiley face?


----------



## thrgk

If my imc sucks what would be good timings and voltage for 2800 or 3000? 16 18 18 44 2 ?

My other kit needed 1.165 sa for 3000 16 18 18 44 2.

These are all xmp manually entered.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Read Chino's thread on UEFI install of Windows at ROG . There is just one BIOS setting you need to change, a PCI-E setting from Auto to M.2. Have Windows on a bootable USB, F8 on power up, select the UEFI version of the USB drive as your boot device, rock n roll.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ
> 
> I will note that my SM 951 did not show up in the boot window as Chino's P*lextor M6e did with BIOS 1502*. Apparently this causes considerable consternation among folks using this drive/BIOS combo. Being an idiot, I didn't know any better and just continued the installation. Worked great, but I had no other drives in the system - Windows had to install on the only drive there, the SM 951.


I'm running a M6E along with an Intel 750 on th eR5E - no issues or conflicts. Verterant is correct, the SM951 can be a problem if there is ANY other drive present. menthol posted on how to do this a day or two ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hey guys the memory seems stable with memtest but not super pi 32


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> any reason why when I start HCI Memtest Pro my computer shuts down soon after and reboots? no bsod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am on 100 strap with 3200. I got through 60% hci memtest without any errors and the bam computer shuts off and reboots


IMO - That is a RAM BLACKOUT. It is caused either by very unstable settings or Dram and/or SA voltage too low. With 4 sticks at 3200 SA needs to be ~1.000V maybe higher on most installs AND cache voltage will need to be increased also vs what was stable at 2666 or 3000. (note how _min cache auto_ will idle scale with ram freq. 1400 @2666. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) on strap 100 with 3200 ram either set min cache to auto or 16x


----------



## thrgk

Well with your sticks I was stable at 3000 16 18 18 44

These are rated to be 3200 16 16 16 35 (even though 35 should be 42 idk why they'd do that).

I lowered cache and multi by 2x to compensate for the higher needed voltage. The dram I was using was 1.385 and the sa I tried .95 auto 1 1.05 1.165.

On the xmp settings I did get through 60% of hci memtest but then bam it shut off and rebooted, weird thing at 60% it hadn't found errors.

Should I try lower speed and tighter timings in case my imc isn't good? If I tried for 2800 what would be good timings to test ? 14 15 15 39.?

I had min cache on same as max so I'll try leaving min on auto


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm running a M6E along with an Intel 750 on th eR5E - no issues or conflicts. Verterant is correct, the SM951 can be a problem if there is ANY other drive present. menthol posted on how to do this a day or two ago.


I wasn't implying there was any issues or conflicts, just that it doesn't show up in the boot drive list until an OS is loaded on it. And I've already done it, successfully, but I've seen a few posts where guys have trouble wrapping their head around installing an OS onto a drive that doesn't show up in the F8 boot selection window. Mine gives no trouble.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well with your sticks I was stable at 3000 16 18 18 44
> These are rated to be 3200 16 16 16 35 (even though 35 should be 42 idk why they'd do that).
> I lowered cache and multi by 2x to compensate for the higher needed voltage. The dram I was using was 1.385 and the sa I tried .95 auto 1 1.05 1.165.
> On the xmp settings I did get through 60% of hci memtest but then bam it shut off and rebooted, weird thing at 60% it hadn't found errors.
> Should I try lower speed and tighter timings in case my imc isn't good? If I tried for 2800 what would be good timings to test ? 14 15 15 39.?
> I had min cache on same as max so I'll try leaving min on auto


with the 3200 sticks, set 16-18-18-44-1T all else on auto and 1.375V, 1.000V VSA, If that fails or does a black out - I'd return them for a refund. - but that's just me.
Which corsairs do you have? thge DomPLat 3000c15 or the 2800 LPx? (sorry -







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I wasn't implying there was any issues or conflicts, just that it doesn't show up in the boot drive list until an OS is loaded on it. And I've already done it, successfully, but I've seen a few posts where guys have trouble wrapping their head around installing an OS onto a drive that doesn't show up in the F8 boot selection window. Mine gives no trouble.


Nah bud - like you experienced, when it works it's just easy!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah bud - like you experienced, when it works it's just easy!


Well, it would be a lot easier if the drive showed up in the F8 list


----------



## thrgk

Not sure. These sucks ones are gskill but I still have your kit


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the 3200 sticks, set 16-18-18-44-1T all else on auto and 1.375V, 1.000V VSA, If that fails or does a black out - I'd return them for a refund. - but that's just me.
> Which corsairs do you have? thge DomPLat 3000c15 or the 2800 LPx? (sorry -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Nah bud - like you experienced, when it works it's just easy!


I'll try that when I get home. So it's probably a bum kit? Should I try for another or not worth it. I see you have awesome timings and speed so I figured I'd try









If these could get 3000 stable and cas15 I'd keep em .


----------



## Midian

A question: I'm running a MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6GB in the second PCI-E slot and Gpu-z says card is running at PCI-E [email protected] I thought all four red PCI-E slots were x16? I'm only using a single GPU with a Xonar Essence STX II in the small black PCI-E 2.0 slot. When I check the manual it actually says that slot nr 2 is PCI-E 3.0x8_2 slot???









Further manual also seems to imply that I'm not to use slot 4 with single GPU using 5960x with 40 lanes? Reason I don't have GPU in slot 1 is I have a gigantic Phanteks cooler and it would make it impossible to remove the fans for cleaning. Also the soundcard can I put that in a regular PCI-E slot or does it have to be in the small one?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the 3200 sticks, set 16-18-18-44-1T all else on auto and 1.375V, 1.000V VSA, If that fails or does a black out - I'd return them for a refund. - but that's just me.
> Which corsairs do you have? thge DomPLat 3000c15 or the 2800 LPx? (sorry -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Nah bud - like you experienced, when it works it's just easy!


Well it did boot with what you recommended, now to test HCI Memtest


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> A question: I'm running a MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6GB in the second PCI-E slot and Gpu-z says card is running at PCI-E [email protected] I thought all four red PCI-E slots were x16? I'm only using a single GPU with a Xonar Essence STX II in the small black PCI-E 2.0 slot. When I check the manual it actually says that slot nr 2 is PCI-E 3.0x8_2 slot???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further manual also seems to imply that I'm not to use slot 4 with single GPU using 5960x with 40 lanes? Reason I don't have GPU in slot 1 is I have a gigantic Phanteks cooler and it would make it impossible to remove the fans for cleaning. Also the soundcard can I put that in a regular PCI-E slot or does it have to be in the small one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

PCIe 3.0 x8_2 is always at x8 bandwidth which is why it is labeled as such.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well it did boot with what you recommended, now to test HCI Memtest


And a minute into memtest my computer shut down and rebooted...









EDIT: Currently at 100% through memtest and no crashes so far, i went from 1v to .975v.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCIe 3.0 x8_2 is always at x8 bandwidth which is why it is labeled as such.


It kind of dawned upon me now







What about the rest? Can I run one single GPU in slot 4 or is there some issues with that?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> It kind of dawned upon me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the rest? Can I run one single GPU in slot 4 or is there some issues with that?


Hello

Can at x8 if not using a M.2 drive. Set the bandwidth accordingly in the UEFI.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can at x8 if not using a M.2 drive. Set the bandwidth accordingly in the UEFI.


I meant can it run at x16? Otherwise there is no point of moving GPU from slot 2. I don't use any M2 drive.
I should probably clarify that I mean PCI-E 3.0 slot 3 when I say slot 4 since there is a PCI-E 2.0 slot between slot 2 and 3.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> I meant can it run at x16? Otherwise there is no point of moving GPU from slot 2. I don't use any M2 drive.


No. The info from the manual you posted above shows which slots are x16 capable and the required configurations.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> No. The info from the manual you posted above shows which slots are x16 capable and the required configurations.


I think I edited my post before you read my edit I actually mean slot 3 and that is stated as a PCI-E 16x/8_3 slot only problem is in the table in the picture there is a minus sign for single GPU config.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> I think I edited my post before you read my edit I actually mean slot 3 and that is stated as a PCI-E 16x/8_3 slot only problem is in the table in the picture there is a minus sign for single GPU config.


Hello

PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 is x16 bandwidth if PCie 3.0 x8_2 is not used.


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 is x16 bandwidth if PCie 3.0 x8_2 is not used.


Aha that is good, then It's just the matter of the soundcard I will be forced to try and use any other slot than the PCie 3.0 x8_2 slot if I am to use GPU in the PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 in other Words. Thanks and repped.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> Aha that is good, then It's just the matter of the soundcard I will be forced to try and use any other slot than the PCie 3.0 x8_2 slot if I am to use GPU in the PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 in other Words. Thanks and repped.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## thrgk

So far so good, 300% done with HCI Memtest using 16 oepend each 768mb.

I went from 1v to .975 and i think it may of done the trick. Next I guess is to get cpu maybe 44?









I did lower the timings from 16-18-18-44-1 to 16-18-18-44-2.

I never seem to be stable with the last value at 1, i've had 3 ddr4 kits in my x99 time period and none did 1.


----------



## MerkageTurk

When my dominator platinum did arrive, it had drawings all over the box (smiley face etc), it was supposed to be new, despatched from amazon.

The ram sticks were also thrown around.

Maybe courier did not handle them or it was used and returned hence unstable

Who knows ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> And a minute into memtest my computer shut down and rebooted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Currently at 100% through memtest and no crashes so far, i went from 1v to .975v.


keep at it.. they'll do 3200. VSA is tricky.. really need to tune i both directions to find the best voltage.


----------



## thrgk

3200 at 16 18 18 44 2 but doubt I can get that 2 down to a 1 .

If I were to try would I keep messing with vccsa for that as well ? Or when it comes down to 2 vs 1 is that a different voltage that matters


----------



## Kimir

Command rate to 1 can be hard, especially if you have a weak IMC.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So far so good, 300% done with HCI Memtest using 16 oepend each 768mb.
> 
> I went from 1v to .975 and i think it may of done the trick. Next I guess is to get cpu maybe 44?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did lower the timings from 16-18-18-44-1 to 16-18-18-44-2.
> 
> I never seem to be stable with the last value at 1, i've had 3 ddr4 kits in my x99 time period and none did 1.


1T can be very stressful for the IMC, as you have worked out, VCCSA is a tricky customer, and more is not always better, I only need 0.82500v for my 3300 at stock volts and 1T.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture0201.jpg.html


----------



## thrgk

Well I wake up this morning and start AIDA64 stress test, it found hardware error in less then 5 mins. So I reboot, and now windows would not boot due to a file missing or something. So I try to boot from the win 10 USB and it wont let me.

So FINALLY i was able to boot from the windows 8.1 USB and installed, installed drivers, etc did a few restarts after. I go to boot, wont let me and now I keep freezing up in the bios and again cannot boot from USB.

IDK what is going on

EDIT: If i leave my computer stock it boots, if i go to OC it wont. Hmm


----------



## Midian

Managed to get GPU installed in slot 1 and now it runs at x16 speeds, it's a tight fit with just a few millimeters to spare to cpu cooler but it works. As suspected it did absolutely zero in benchmarks, still I do want full speed if I paid for it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well I wake up this morning and start AIDA64 stress test, it found hardware error in less then 5 mins. So I reboot, and now windows would not boot due to a file missing or something. So I try to boot from the win 10 USB and it wont let me.
> 
> So FINALLY i was able to boot from the windows 8.1 USB and installed, installed drivers, etc did a few restarts after. I go to boot, wont let me and now I keep freezing up in the bios and again cannot boot from USB.
> 
> IDK what is going on
> 
> EDIT: If i leave my computer stock it boots, if i go to OC it wont. Hmm


Unstable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midian*
> 
> Managed to get GPU installed in slot 1 and now it runs at x16 speeds, it's a tight fit with just a few millimeters to spare to cpu cooler but it works. As suspected it did absolutely zero in benchmarks, still I do want full speed if I paid for it.


What OS are you running, plus to check if your running pcie gen 3.0 inn gpuz you have to run a 3d app


----------



## thrgk

Im stressing it at stock now and its fine, unstable? Wasnt last night did 8 hours total of memtest pro and no errors or bsod or nothing, now if I try to OC it, at ALL, it wont boot, gives windows corrupt file error. Going to try to clean cmos


----------



## Midian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What OS are you running, plus to check if your running pcie gen 3.0 inn gpuz you have to run a 3d app


Win 10, I had GPU in wrong slot it was second slot and thats only x8 speeds now everything works fine at PCI-e 3.0x16. Been running like that since I got board last year when it was released, for some reason I read manual wrong.









Linky to first post for reference on wth I'm talking about: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/6470#post_24240263


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well I wake up this morning and start AIDA64 stress test, it found hardware error in less then 5 mins. So I reboot, and now windows would not boot due to a file missing or something. So I try to boot from the win 10 USB and it wont let me.
> 
> So FINALLY i was able to boot from the windows 8.1 USB and installed, installed drivers, etc did a few restarts after. I go to boot, wont let me and now I keep freezing up in the bios and again cannot boot from USB.
> 
> IDK what is going on
> 
> EDIT: If i leave my computer stock it boots, if i go to OC it wont. Hmm


IDk bud - something in your bios is not set corr3ectly. Probably best to just stick with stock for awhile.


----------



## MerkageTurk

okay fellow members, got the replacement corsair platinum and it is much better running at advertised speeds


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> okay fellow members, got the replacement corsair platinum and it is much better running at advertised speeds


Hello

Good to hear.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

JPM, Merkage, Praz, et al...I would like your opinions on my settings...should I stay at these or go back down to 4.625GHz, vcore 1.3 and everything on auto (was stable in everything) or stay where I'm at with 4.75GHz and the following:
XMP: XMP DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35-1
CPU Strap: 125 MHz
Source Clock Tuner: Auto
PLL Selection: Auto
Filter PLL: Auto
BCLK Frequency: 125
Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
ASUS Multicore Enhancement: Auto
CPU Core Ratio: Sync all cores
Core Ratio Limit: 38
Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: 24
Maximum CPU Cache Ratio: 32
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000 MHz
Xtreme Tweaking: Disabled
DRAM Timing Control: Everything Auto
External DIGI+ Power Control:
CPU Input Voltage: Auto
CPU LLC: Level 8
CPU VRM Switching Freq: Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Active Freq Mode: Disabled
CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Power Thermal Control: 115
DRAM Settings are at default
Tweaker's Paradise: All Default
Internal CPU Power Management: All Default
CPU Core Voltage: 1.396875
CPU Cache Voltage: 1.365625
CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto (showing approx 1.144)
CPU SVID Support: Disabled
CPU Input Voltage: 1.94 (showing 1.92)
Everything on down is auto/default
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
BCLK Recovery: Enabled

At these settings I passed realbench stress test for two hashes (was told that's enough as I won't put 100% load on my system hardly ever...although I really wonder about that).


----------



## Gunslinger.

That's a pretty big vcore jump for only an extra 125MHz

If it were me, I'd dial it back to the 4.625 settings and enjoy a cooler, less stretched system.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

1.4V is a bit much. Maybe find a 4.7GHz middle ground? You could push that memory to 3200MHz CL16 on the 100 strap.


----------



## bonkers2

I'm running my 5960x @ 4,8GHz but have stability problems.
It'll pass hours on AIDA64 but after 20 minutes of GPU rendering (only 4 cores at 100%, total load 45-50%) I'm getting BSOD's.

The BSOD says WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

I got stable earlier on AIDA64 with following settings:
VCore : 1,33V
Vin: 1,95V
System agent: 0.8218V
Cache ratio: 4,4GHz
Cache voltage: 1.325V

I'm currently running
Vcore: 1,35V
Vin: 2,05V
System agent: 1,025V
Cache ratio: 4,4GHz
Cache voltage: 1.325V
And still the same, stable on AIDA64, unstable when rendering.

RAM is running XMP, it's 2x 32GB Corsair vengeance LPX 2400MHz.

Got 4x 980ti OC'ed on the asus V rampage.

I am running 80°C+ on one of the cores when stressing with AIDA64 on these settings so I'm quite at the limit of my VCore.
Can I do something else to keep running 4,8GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> I'm running my 5960x @ 4,8GHz but have stability problems.
> It'll pass hours on AIDA64 but after 20 minutes of GPU rendering (only 4 cores at 100%, total load 45-50%) I'm getting BSOD's.
> 
> The BSOD says WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> 
> I got stable earlier on AIDA64 with following settings:
> VCore : 1,33V
> Vin: 1,95V
> System agent: 0.8218V
> Cache ratio: 4,4GHz
> Cache voltage: 1.325V
> 
> I'm currently running
> Vcore: 1,35V
> Vin: 2,05V
> System agent: 1,025V
> Cache ratio: 4,4GHz
> Cache voltage: 1.325V
> And still the same, stable on AIDA64, unstable when rendering.
> 
> RAM is running XMP, it's 2x 32GB Corsair vengeance LPX 2400MHz.
> 
> Got 4x 980ti OC'ed on the asus V rampage.
> 
> I am running 80°C+ on one of the cores when stressing with AIDA64 on these settings so I'm quite at the limit of my VCore.
> Can I do something else to keep running 4,8GHz?


See what vcore you need for x264 stability test or realbench. Aida can be a little too forgiving sometimes (if you're not running FPU only)


----------



## Gunslinger.

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR seems like a memory issue to me, as I've seen it before on my system.

Is there 64GB of RAM (8x8GB)? The description is kind of confusing to me.

Either way 32GB or 64GB, your SA volts seem pretty low to me.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hynix. Lol - I couldn't care less about the color.


G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Intel X99 Platform Extreme Performance Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRBB
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231857

Did you say these are Hynix, Jpmboy, even if I order them now.

G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK Are Samsung and won't run at 3000 at all with XMP settings or even if I loosen the timings, I had already ordered them before this post but am going to get a refund for not working as advertised.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Kedar, same memory I have... I got it to go at 3000MHz using XMP...although on my invoice it says F4-3000C15Q*2*32GRB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Kedar, same memory I have... I got it to go at 3000MHz using XMP...although on my invoice it says F4-3000C15Q*2*32GRB


Can you download the trial of AIDA64 Extreme and tell me if it says they are Hynix and single sided, think they say Bank 1 or something for single sided.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I know for sure they are single sided because I took the heat spreaders off and put EK waterblocks on them. I will run AID64 and see.
Edit: Says SK Hynix, 1 rank, 16 banks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I know for sure they are single sided because I took the heat spreaders off and put EK waterblocks on them. I will run AID64 and see.


Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Intel X99 Platform Extreme Performance Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRBB
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231857
> 
> Did you say these are Hynix, Jpmboy, even if I order them now.
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15Q-32GRK Are Samsung and won't run at 3000 at all with XMP settings or even if I loosen the timings, I had already ordered them before this post but am going to get a refund for not working as advertised.


I was linking to the 8x4GB single sided 3000c15 kit - which are Hynix. and run very tight. I've got them even tighter - ned to switch to 125 strap settings to post.


----------



## bonkers2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> See what vcore you need for x264 stability test or realbench. Aida can be a little too forgiving sometimes (if you're not running FPU only)


Seems really unstable on realbench, even at 1,4V Vcore I keep getting the WHEA BSOD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR seems like a memory issue to me, as I've seen it before on my system.
> 
> Is there 64GB of RAM (8x8GB)? The description is kind of confusing to me.
> 
> Either way 32GB or 64GB, your SA volts seem pretty low to me.


I'll try upping the SA voltage and running memtest.
There's two kits of 4x8GB, so 8x8 or 64GB, wasn't really clear indeed. I bought two kits instead of 1 kit of 64GB in case I had to RMA one kit.

Something else I can try? I'm a real noob on overclocking this far and have never touched RAM timings/voltages.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Could it be PSU problem as you seem to have quad sli? 8 core etc


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I was linking to the 8x4GB single sided 3000c15 kit - which are Hynix. and run very tight. I've got them even tighter - ned to switch to 125 strap settings to post.


Thanks Jpmboy, I ordered them. Glad I checked with you first, I WOULD of ordered the wrong kit again.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> Seems really unstable on realbench, even at 1,4V Vcore I keep getting the WHEA BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try upping the SA voltage and running memtest.
> There's two kits of 4x8GB, so 8x8 or 64GB, wasn't really clear indeed. I bought two kits instead of 1 kit of 64GB in case I had to RMA one kit.
> 
> Something else I can try? I'm a real noob on overclocking this far and have never touched RAM timings/voltages.


Try stepping back and see if you can get 4.7GHz stable first. Only a handful of chips can do 4.8GHz relatively stable.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> JPM, Merkage, Praz, et al...I would like your opinions on my settings...should I stay at these or go back down to 4.625GHz, vcore 1.3 and everything on auto (was stable in everything) or stay where I'm at with 4.75GHz and the following:
> XMP: XMP DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35-1
> CPU Strap: 125 MHz
> Source Clock Tuner: Auto
> PLL Selection: Auto
> Filter PLL: Auto
> BCLK Frequency: 125
> Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
> ASUS Multicore Enhancement: Auto
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync all cores
> Core Ratio Limit: 38
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: 24
> Maximum CPU Cache Ratio: 32
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
> BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000 MHz
> Xtreme Tweaking: Disabled
> DRAM Timing Control: Everything Auto
> External DIGI+ Power Control:
> CPU Input Voltage: Auto
> CPU LLC: Level 8
> CPU VRM Switching Freq: Auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Active Freq Mode: Disabled
> CPU Power Phase Control: Auto
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 115
> DRAM Settings are at default
> Tweaker's Paradise: All Default
> Internal CPU Power Management: All Default
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.396875
> CPU Cache Voltage: 1.365625
> CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto (showing approx 1.144)
> CPU SVID Support: Disabled
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.94 (showing 1.92)
> Everything on down is auto/default
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> BCLK Recovery: Enabled
> 
> At these settings I passed realbench stress test for two hashes (was told that's enough as I won't put 100% load on my system hardly ever...although I really wonder about that).






Core voltage seems high?

check your temps too, what cpu cooler are you running?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> I know for sure they are single sided because I took the heat spreaders off and put EK waterblocks on them. I will run AID64 and see.
> Edit: Says SK Hynix, 1 rank, 16 banks


Thank you.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I have the cpu/memory/vrm's/chipset on one loop going through a 240 and 360 radiator...the other loop is strictly for the Titan's and go through their own 240/360 combo. ( and their own pumps too)...so two completely separate loops. At the settings I listed running realbench stress test I would see peaks on two of my cores at around 83C and only very breifly. Typically during the test, the temps were upper 70's.
I agree with you and the others that for 125MHz having to add almost an entire volt might not be prudent for long life...but like I said, the temps seem to be good. At idle they run 35-40C.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Could it be a psu problem; I would revert a notch down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, I ordered them. Glad I checked with you first, I WOULD of ordered the wrong kit again.


I think you'll like that 32GB kit. if you are on 125 strap. 3000c141T will be easy and less than 1.4V c13 @ 1,44V.. with 32GB which is good by ant neasure (especially for a $320 kit!)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> JPM, Merkage, Praz, et al...I would like your opinions on my settings...should I stay at these or go back down to 4.625GHz, vcore 1.3 and everything on auto (was stable in everything) or stay where I'm at with 4.75GHz and the following:
> XMP: XMP DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35-1
> CPU Strap: 125 MHz
> Source Clock Tuner: Auto
> PLL Selection: Auto
> Filter PLL: Auto
> BCLK Frequency: 125
> Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
> ASUS Multicore Enhancement: Auto *(or Disabled. Auto = Disabled except for stock settings)*
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync all cores
> Core Ratio Limit: 38 *(37)*
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: 24 *(Auto)*
> Maximum CPU Cache Ratio: 32
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
> BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000 MHz
> Xtreme Tweaking: Disabled *(Enabled)*
> DRAM Timing Control: Everything Auto *(Manually enter 15-16-16-35-1T)*
> External DIGI+ Power Control:
> CPU Input Voltage: Auto *(1.93-1.96V)* - how is this different from the value shown below? "1.94V"
> CPU LLC: Level 8 *6*
> CPU VRM Switching Freq: Auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Active Freq Mode: Disabled
> CPU Power Phase Control: Auto (*Optimized or Extreme)*
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 115
> DRAM Settings are at default *(Dram Current - 120%, Dram POwer Phase - OPtimized)*
> Tweaker's Paradise: All Default *(BCLK - high, PCIE - HIgh Gen 3 preset 3)*
> Internal CPU Power Management: All Default *(VR Fault - Disabled, VR Efficiency - High Performance)*
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.396875 *(1.3 figure ~ 10mV/100MHz/core, so one multi on 125 strap is ~ 100mV))*
> CPU Cache Voltage: 1.365625 (seems very high for cache at 4000 - 32x125. Lower this below 1.3V - if not stable, lower the cache max multi until it is stable)
> CPU System Agent Voltage: Auto (showing approx 1.144) *(0.95V - 1.05V This is one parameter that you just have to vary - raise and lower - to find the range that works with your ram/IMC etc)*
> CPU SVID Support: Disabled
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.94 (showing 1.92)
> Everything on down is auto/default
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> BCLK Recovery: Enabled
> 
> At these settings I passed realbench stress test for two hashes (was told that's enough as I won't put 100% load on my system hardly ever...although I really wonder about that).


THat's a very good OC but I really think that running your rig 24/7 at those core and cache voltage will, overtime, likely result in a very unhappy moment... degraded at best, a Viking funeral at worst. First - buy the INtel Tuning PLan for @35. CPU replacement - no questions asked.
Save your 4750 settings to a bios save slot for "special occasions"

As far as specific recommendations? recommended changes noted in *bold*.
THere's nothing wrong with having high-clock settings saved and loaded when needed - but run something not so far off the reservation for your 24/7.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

How do you save a particular BIOS profile? I selected a name and number, but didn't see any save or apply. Exited out and though maybe save changes would apply it, no dice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> How do you save a particular BIOS profile? I selected a name and number, but didn't see any save or apply. Exited out and though maybe save changes would apply it, no dice


asus "tools" bios page... you have 8 save slots, 1-8
give it a name and 'Save Profile to" [slot number]

or - keep a fat32 usb stick in the rig, on that same submenu, scroll all the way down, and save it to the usb drive (I kinda like this better and keep a bunch there).


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello there









I think there's a big trouble with my R5E. Or perhaps it's the 5960X but I have doubts.

A few days ago, I got some random freezes in games (Metro 2033 Redux, Witcher 3) and it happened even with 980Ti SLI enabled or not, default frequencies. (tried with different drivers, no change).

So as I was still on 1401 BIOS, I flashed to the 1502.

After the reset, I got back to the BIOS and only changed settings in "Onboard Devices" and disabled the CPU Fan monitoring, as usual.

But after rebooting the system, Windows freezes either before desktop appears, either a few seconds after.
It happens with only one SSD, one GPU activated (via PCI-E selector onto the mobo) and in safe mode (with Nvidia Driver uninstalled with DDU).
It was on a Window 7 installation and it's the same with the fresh Win8.1.

I passed some time to notice that the only way to avoid freezes is to enable XMP profile. Or activate the OC Preset for 5960X, and in that case, the system doesn't freeze even with RAM at default (2133).

So I suspected the IMC to be died, or maybe the R5E but I got 2 new 16Gb Kingston Predator 3000C15. This is no different from my G.Skill Ripjaws 4 4x8Gb.
The system always freezes at default settings.

With the G.Skill kit, I was stable at 3000 C15.17.17.45.2T but now, when I pass the boot, the BIOS only see 3 channels instead of 4.
Sometime, it's 2 instead of 4.

But it's a 2400 kit so I tried the Predator's.

I am barely able to boot with 4x4 at 3000 (XMP or manual settings . 125 strap) and most of the time, when it passes, I have several errors on HCI Memtest Pro (16 x 768)

After some different retries, I at least could do this :



This is with 4x4 Predator.
I can't get 8x4 working at 3000 and even at 2666 (XMP), if I'm not blocked to 6d/6f error code, there's 1 or 2 channels missing (24 or 16Gb detected).

Sorry if I'm not clear but understand that my 5960X was easily able to run 4x4 at 3200 C15.15.15.35.1T (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 red 3000).
With 4x8 G.Skill 2400 at 3000 C15, I could get this :



[80 / 70 /79 / 52ns]

Also, the system can randomly reboots, usually when the CPU is working. It's rare though but I happened 4-5 times.

What is your opinion about that, would you bet on the CPU or the mobo?

Thank you and sorry for engrish









ps - I forgot to mention that it's all the same with different BIOSes

ps2 - 5960X oc settings :

4500 1.28v core / 4250 1.23 cache / 1.35 vdimm / 1.93 input voltage LLC7
R5E and CPU on water (3 RX480v3)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's a big trouble with my R5E. Or perhaps it's the 5960X but I have doubts.
> 
> A few days ago, I got some random freezes in games (Metro 2033 Redux, Witcher 3) and it happened even with 980Ti SLI enabled or not, default frequencies. (tried with different drivers, no change).
> 
> So as I was still on 1401 BIOS, I flashed to the 1502.
> 
> After the reset, I got back to the BIOS and only changed settings in "Onboard Devices" and disabled the CPU Fan monitoring, as usual.
> 
> But after rebooting the system, Windows freezes either before desktop appears, either a few seconds after.
> It happens with only one SSD, one GPU activated (via PCI-E selector onto the mobo) and in safe mode (with Nvidia Driver uninstalled with DDU).
> It was on a Window 7 installation and it's the same with the fresh Win8.1.
> 
> I passed some time to notice that the only way to avoid freezes is to enable XMP profile. Or activate the OC Preset for 5960X, and in that case, the system doesn't freeze even with RAM at default (2133).
> 
> So I suspected the IMC to be died, or maybe the R5E but I got 2 new 16Gb Kingston Predator 3000C15. This is no different from my G.Skill Ripjaws 4 4x8Gb.
> The system always freezes at default settings.
> 
> With the G.Skill kit, I was stable at 3000 C15.17.17.45.2T but now, when I pass the boot, the BIOS only see 3 channels instead of 4.
> Sometime, it's 2 instead of 4.
> 
> But it's a 2400 kit so I tried the Predator's.
> 
> I am barely able to boot with 4x4 at 3000 (XMP or manual settings . 125 strap) and most of the time, when it passes, I have several errors on HCI Memtest Pro (16 x 768)
> 
> After some different retries, I at least could do this :
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 4x4 Predator.
> I can't get 8x4 working at 3000 and even at 2666 (XMP), if I'm not blocked to 6d/6f error code, there's 1 or 2 channels missing (24 or 16Gb detected).
> 
> Sorry if I'm not clear but understand that my 5960X was easily able to run 4x4 at 3200 C15.15.15.35.1T (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 red 3000).
> With 4x8 G.Skill 2400 at 3000 C15, I could get this :
> 
> 
> 
> [80 / 70 /79 / 52ns]
> 
> Also, the system can randomly reboots, usually when the CPU is working. It's rare though but I happened 4-5 times.
> 
> What is your opinion about that, would you bet on the CPU or the mobo?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for engrish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - I forgot to mention that it's all the same with different BIOSes
> 
> ps2 - 5960X oc settings :
> 
> 4500 1.28v core / 4250 1.23 cache / 1.35 vdimm / 1.93 input voltage LLC7
> R5E and CPU on water (3 RX480v3)


I thing the main issue when trying to run 8 sticks is that you are combining kits... KIngston does not warranty mixed kits will operate at the XMP.. or even the SPD for that matter. They might work, but it will surely take additional tweaking of settings. If you are dropping sticks try one or both of two things:
1) incerase VSA slowly but no higher than 1.12V (1,2 max). You may need to lower VSa so scan voltage in both directions.
2) Set dram voltage to the rated XMP voltage +50mV (1.35 - right? so set 1.4V) then in the dram timings menu, scroll down to "Eventual Dram Voltage" and set this to 1.375V. This assumes you have the ram frequency at XMP1 and have manually entered the first 5 timings.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asus "tools" bios page... you have 8 save slots, 1-8
> give it a name and 'Save Profile to" [slot number]
> 
> or - keep a fat32 usb stick in the rig, on that same submenu, scroll all the way down, and save it to the usb drive (I kinda like this better and keep a bunch there).


I can give it a name and assign a slot number, I just can't figure out how to save the profile. I've poked and clicked every dang thing on that page and it just sits there, mocking me.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thing the main issue when trying to run 8 sticks is that you are combining kits... KIngston does not warranty mixed kits will operate at the XMP.. or even the SPD for that matter. They might work, but it will surely take additional tweaking of settings. If you are dropping sticks try one or both of two things:
> 1) incerase VSA slowly but no higher than 1.12V (1,2 max). You may need to lower VSa so scan voltage in both directions.
> 2) Set dram voltage to the rated XMP voltage +50mV (1.35 - right? so set 1.4V) then in the dram timings menu, scroll down to "Eventual Dram Voltage" and set this to 1.375V. This assumes you have the ram frequency at XMP1 and have manually entered the first 5 timings.


Hello,

I was aware that specific problem could occur with mixed kits. Really, at the moment, that's not my main concern









The system freezes (it also happened in the BIOS) when everything is left on default (ie after a bios flash for example). I lost channels when I try to reach 2666/3000 while it was running perfect last month.

I'd want to know if it could be due to the CPU or the motherboard. (for RMA)


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I can give it a name and assign a slot number, I just can't figure out how to save the profile. I've poked and clicked every dang thing on that page and it just sits there, mocking me.


When you go to exit out of the bios, that is when you will see it assign name to profile...worked for me.
Thanks again Jpmboy...did all your settings and everything is running good. 15 minute real bench stress test, temps were mostly 70C or below with one core hitting 72C briefly


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> When you go to exit out of the bios, that is when you will see it assign name to profile...worked for me.


That's what I thought would happen, never happened for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's what I thought would happen, never happened for me.


eh - next tiome I have that bios page up I'll drop a screenine.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - next tiome I have that bios page up I'll drop a screenine.


Enter your name for your bios setting, then next line down in bios click save then it should ask you if you want to save your settings, enter or click on yes


----------



## jikdoc

hey everyone,

I'm trying to get an Apple Trackpad to run windows 10 gestures and need to know what bluetooth chip is on the RVE for compatibility reasons. is it the broadcom or atheros? tried searching on google, but all i can find is that the chip is Bluetooth 4.0.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Enter your name for your bios setting, then next line down in bios click save then it should ask you if you want to save your settings, enter or click on yes


Yep, enter name. Drop down and enter profile 1. Get no prompts to save, nothing to click to save.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yep, enter name. Drop down and enter profile 1. Get no prompts to save, nothing to click to save.


once you enter it, save it to profile one, hit the return key then you need to F10 to save bios settings. should be there on next post.


----------



## Vlada011

This is last version of Chipset Driver for X99 or you use some other version for Rampage 5 Extreme...

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20775/eng/ReleaseNotes%2010.0.27.htm

Because on ASUS site is 10.0.20 version, that's probably outdated but I would not like to install anything...
Only from Intel or ASUS site... I found that 10.0.27 version... What you use???

I would like to know and Intel ME version, from ASUS site or some new...
I see USB 3.0 driver is outdated, Bluetooth and Wi Fi probably... I'm not sure...


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> This is last version of Chipset Driver for X99 or you use some other version for Rampage 5 Extreme...
> 
> http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20775/eng/ReleaseNotes%2010.0.27.htm
> 
> Because on ASUS site is 10.0.20 version, that's probably outdated but I would not like to install anything...
> Only from Intel or ASUS site... I found that 10.0.27 version... What you use???
> 
> I would like to know and Intel ME version, from ASUS site or some new...
> I see USB 3.0 driver is outdated, Bluetooth and Wi Fi probably... I'm not sure...


you can find most updated drivers on here http://www.station-drivers.com/


----------



## Vlada011

No, I will not download any driver, they launch every week some driver, I don't know how that work.
Only from ASUS or Intel site or manufacturer of different controllers...
ASUS have 10.0.27 chipset driver as Windows 10 driver. But on Intel site that driver is regular and for Windows 7, Windows 8, etc...
It's not really important I will install soon Windows 10... Only if someone keep some newer chipset driver could give some advice or I will install drivers from ASUS site.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> No, I will not download any driver, they launch every week some driver, I don't know how that work.
> Only from ASUS or Intel site or manufacturer of different controllers...
> ASUS have 10.0.27 chipset driver as Windows 10 driver.


Hello

The driver at ASUS.com works fine.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The driver at ASUS.com works fine.


I agree. I installed them Wednesday using Windows10 x64.


----------



## tistou77

The last Chipset Intel driver is 10.1.2.8 for X99


----------



## Vlada011

I installed 10.0.20 from ASUS site, my fabric BIOS is 0802.
I will have some questions, now I install windows updates, is it possible to little LED screen on R5E show temperature...
Now I see only AA code while I'm in windows... I would like to see temperature and how to change that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I installed 10.0.20 from ASUS site, my fabric BIOS is 0802.
> I will have some questions, now I install windows updates, is it possible to little LED screen on R5E show temperature...
> Now I see only AA code while I'm in windows... I would like to see temperature and how to change that.


Hello

The Q-Code display does not report temperatures.


----------



## Vlada011

Damn...That's stupid...what I should look in ABCDE...
AA is sign everything is OK???
My previous Z77 FTW motherboard support temps on LED...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Damn...That's stupid...what I should look in ABCDE...
> AA is sign everything is OK???


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Damn...That's stupid...what I should look in ABCDE...
> AA is sign everything is OK???
> My previous Z77 FTW motherboard support temps on LED...


if you have a rampage, use the OC panel for that.


----------



## moorhen2

Thought I would try a different approach with this 3300 kit, xmp sets 100 strap and 103.2 bclk, thought I would go with the 125 strap and 123.8 bclk, so far so good, but early days, just tweaking.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture753_1.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Thought I would try a different approach with this 3300 kit, xmp sets 100 strap and 103.2 bclk, thought I would go with the 125 strap and 123.8 bclk, so far so good, but early days, just tweaking.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture753_1.jpg.html][/URL]


that's real nice!


----------



## Tideman

Some questions.. Is there any need to adjust the input voltage from auto/default? People seem to increase that setting but I left it on auto. Just completed a 3 hour aida64 run at 4.5GHz / 1.26v on my 5930k.

Also looks like I won't be able to run adaptive, seeing as my ram will require a 125 bclk to run at 3000.. Would there be an issue running a constant 1.26v on this chip? Or am I better off just manually setting the ram to 2666 or less?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Some questions.. Is there any need to adjust the input voltage from auto/default? People seem to increase that setting but I left it on auto. Just completed a 3 hour aida64 run at 4.5GHz / 1.26v on my 5930k.
> 
> Also looks like I won't be able to run adaptive, seeing as my ram will require a 125 bclk to run at 3000.. Would there be an issue running a constant 1.26v on this chip? Or am I better off just manually setting the ram to 2666 or less?


Hello

Offset mode can be used with the 125 strap. As far as VCCIN below is from a post I made last year.

Proper VCCIN voltage is dependant on several settings such as CPU speed and voltage, cache speed and voltage and to a lesser extent SA and IO voltages. Though DRAM voltage is external to the processor the amount of installed ram, speed and timings can also have an influence on the needed VCCIN voltage because of loading.

The following is assuming active cooling across the VRM section of the motherboard. Set VCCIN to 1.90V and LLC to Level 8. Make the necessary adjustments for stability at your desired CPU, cache and memory speeds and timings. Once stability is found slightly lower VCORE and increase VCCIN in 0.010V steps. If still stable continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until VCORE cannot be lowered any further while remaining stable or 1.95V VCCIN is reached.

If increasing VCCIN from 1.90V does not allow a lower VCORE VCCIN may already be higher than needed. Lower VCCIN in 0.010V steps while testing for stability. Once instability is reached increase VCCIN at least 0.010V.

Setting LLC to Level 8 pretty much locks the VCCIN voltage to the same value regardless of load. There is at times an approximate 0.020V droop but the droop and recovery happens quick enough that it is likely not to be seen by software. If the VCCIN voltage is at a high enough value LLC levels from 5 to 7 can be used. The lower the LLC level is the more voltage droop will increase. Moving from LLC Level 8 to a lower setting will require increasing the VCCIN voltage. Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading. But the amount of droop needs to be balanced against the required set VCCIN voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Now that's a great post! +1


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Offset mode can be used with the 125 strap. As far as VCCIN below is from a post I made last year.
> 
> Proper VCCIN voltage is dependant on several settings such as CPU speed and voltage, cache speed and voltage and to a lesser extent SA and IO voltages. Though DRAM voltage is external to the processor the amount of installed ram, speed and timings can also have an influence on the needed VCCIN voltage because of loading.
> 
> The following is assuming active cooling across the VRM section of the motherboard. Set VCCIN to 1.90V and LLC to Level 8. Make the necessary adjustments for stability at your desired CPU, cache and memory speeds and timings. Once stability is found slightly lower VCORE and increase VCCIN in 0.010V steps. If still stable continue lowering VCORE, raising VCCIN and testing for stability until VCORE cannot be lowered any further while remaining stable or 1.95V VCCIN is reached.
> 
> If increasing VCCIN from 1.90V does not allow a lower VCORE VCCIN may already be higher than needed. Lower VCCIN in 0.010V steps while testing for stability. Once instability is reached increase VCCIN at least 0.010V.
> 
> Setting LLC to Level 8 pretty much locks the VCCIN voltage to the same value regardless of load. There is at times an approximate 0.020V droop but the droop and recovery happens quick enough that it is likely not to be seen by software. If the VCCIN voltage is at a high enough value LLC levels from 5 to 7 can be used. The lower the LLC level is the more voltage droop will increase. Moving from LLC Level 8 to a lower setting will require increasing the VCCIN voltage. Keep in mind that droop is a good thing as it helps guard against overshoot during loading. But the amount of droop needs to be balanced against the required set VCCIN voltage.


Hey thanks for your detailed reply! +rep Looks like I have a lot more work to do then. So from what your saying, it looks I might be able to achieve an even lower vcore by increasing the VCCIN? I believe auto has it at around 1.8 or thereabouts.

As for LLC, I currently have it at level 6 and did notice the vcore spiking up to 1.280 now and then so I'll try level 8 and hope that solves it.

Okay so I'm going to apply xmp/125 base, bump up the VCCIN to around 1.9. Also have CPU current capability at 120%, will that need increasing? And I'm going to leave speedstep/c-states disabled for now I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey thanks for your detailed reply! +rep Looks like I have a lot more work to do then. So from what your saying, it looks I might be able to achieve an even lower vcore by increasing the VCCIN? I believe auto has it at around 1.8 or thereabouts.
> 
> *As for LLC, I currently have it at level 6 and did notice the vcore spiking up to 1.280* now and then so I'll try level 8 and hope that solves it.
> 
> Okay so I'm going to apply xmp/125 base, bump up the VCCIN to around 1.9. Also have CPU current capability at 120%, will that need increasing? And I'm going to leave speedstep/c-states disabled for now I guess.


LLC on x99 acts on VCCIN (input votage) not on Vcore. Haswell will add a few mV under certain load conditions - that's normal.


----------



## Silent Scone

All samples are different but 1.92v LLC6 seems like a middle point from a lot of users feedback, and it's also worked well for me since day one. Even at higher frequencies.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC on x99 acts on VCCIN (input votage) not on Vcore. Haswell will add a few mV under certain load conditions - that's normal.


Ah okay, yeah I really should have picked up on that from Praz's post. I'm used to IB I guess.

Oddly though, after trying LLC5, 1.9v VCCIN, my vcore is now at a rock solid 1.264v load in aida, assuming its readings are accurate. Temps seem slightly better too so I'm going to keep this run going and see how it goes. The VCCIN drops way down though so maybe I should have it a bit higher. Tempted to try Silent Score's setting.

I tried 1.25v with 1.9 / LLC8 but Realbench blue screened. That program is buggy as hell for me though (luxmark crashes and such) so I've switched to AIDA for now.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Praz knows...What he posted I found in the rog forums where he also posted it way back when and was my starting point going down the OC path. Jpmboy has added to that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ah okay, yeah I really should have picked up on that from Praz's post. I'm used to IB I guess.
> 
> Oddly though, aft*er trying LLC5, 1.9v VCCIN, my vcore is now at a rock solid 1.264v* load in aida, assuming its readings are accurate. Temps seem slightly better too so I'm going to keep this run going and see how it goes. The VCCIN drops way down though so maybe I should have it a bit higher. Tempted to try Silent Score's setting.
> 
> I tried 1.25v with 1.9 / LLC8 but Realbench blue screened. That program is buggy as hell for me though (luxmark crashes and such) so I've switched to AIDA for now.


You can raise the LLC to 6 or 7, leave VCCIN as you have it and attempt to lower 1,264V slowly. Basically accomplishes nearly the same thing as raising VCCIN at LLC 5. Sometimes vccin can droop too low (over and under shoot) and if you notice that the system tends to crash at the moment of a low to high or high to low load change raise the LLC (decrease vdroop).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> Praz knows...What he posted I found in the rog forums where he also posted it way back when and was my starting point going down the OC path. Jpmboy has added to that


Nah bud, just sharing as others did for me (too) long ago.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can raise the LLC to 6 or 7, leave VCCIN as you have it and attempt to lower 1,264V slowly. Basically accomplishes nearly the same thing as raising VCCIN at LLC 5. Sometimes vccin can droop too low (over and under shoot) and if you notice that the system tends to crash at the moment of a low to high or high to low load change raise the LLC (decrease vdroop).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah bud, just sharing as others did for me (too) long ago.


Hey thanks for the tip, +rep for you. I stopped the last test and did just that, only I set the VCCIN to 1.92v. With LLC at 6, this gave me me around 1.856v at load, but it varies.

Also dropped the vcore to 1.248v and it's constant. AIDA has been running for 3 hours now so far. If this passes, I'll try going lower. Hope it's ok to be pummelling these chips with repeated tests like this (I like to take my time). My peak temp was 73c. From what I've read haswell-e is less resilient to heat/voltage than say IB..


----------



## Nilsom




----------



## thrgk

So my problem was a corrupt bios









Back up and running now.

I did grab some of the PK-3 Thermal Paste to try and lower my temps some.

Whats the best way to apply it? Dot in the center or it did come with like a spreader stick, should i spread an even amount on kind of like paint it, but very thinly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So my problem was a corrupt bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up and running now.
> 
> I did grab some of the PK-3 Thermal Paste to try and lower my temps some.
> 
> Whats the best way to apply it? Dot in the center or it did come with like a spreader stick, should i spread an even amount on kind of like paint it, but very thinly?


a pea-size dab in the center of the IHS, then tighten down the block in a cross-wise manner.


----------



## Vlada011

I still have one yellow mark in device manager under Other Devices _ Unknown Device.
I don't know what I missed....or that's some mistake. BIOS is fabric 0802.



I installed

-Intel USB 3.0
-ASMedia USB 3.0
-ASmedia SATA Controller
-Intel Gigabite Ethernet Driver
-Bluetooth
-Wi-Fi
-Intel Chipset Driver
-Intel Management Engine


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a pea-size dab in the center of the IHS, then tighten down the block in a cross-wise manner.


BTW any idea why Aida64 causes the computer to shut off, but realbench does not? Aida64 will shut down and restart and temps are fine, not sure.

I hate to keep running it just to shut down and reboot like 2mins later, so weird

EDIT:No BSOD just shut down and restart


----------



## thrgk

Could too much voltage or vccin cause the problem above ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Could too much voltage or vccin cause the problem above ?


Reduce your overclock 100-200MHz with the same voltages and see if the problem remains, it could simply be unstable.


----------



## thrgk

Is real bench ok to see if something is stable or is aida64 a must ? I'll reduce the oc and see, just seem weird it shuts right off, like something it would do if it got to a certain temperature but that cannot be it.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

I have heard RealBench is more of a "real world" test as it is supposed to hit/use more things than AIDA does...having said that, I use both myself


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I still have one yellow mark in device manager under Other Devices _ Unknown Device.
> I don't know what I missed....or that's some mistake. BIOS is fabric 0802.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed
> 
> -Intel USB 3.0
> -ASMedia USB 3.0
> -ASmedia SATA Controller
> -Intel Gigabite Ethernet Driver
> -Bluetooth
> -Wi-Fi
> -Intel Chipset Driver
> -Intel Management Engine


Download and extract Aisuite (if it's zipped), right click -> update driver, direct it to extracted Aisuite folder.
ps: in English we say version or revision, not "fabric".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> BTW any idea why Aida64 causes the computer to shut off, but realbench does not? Aida64 will shut down and restart and temps are fine, not sure.
> 
> I hate to keep running it just to shut down and reboot like 2mins later, so weird
> 
> EDIT:No BSOD just shut down and restart


I'd say CPU current capability.


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks Kimir, I hear AI Suite make problem to some people... that's something rear or that software know to change some setting inside BIOS auto...
I didn't know this board have some LED lights on back side...
I'm not sure what to do with Realtek Audio Driver... I have Sound Blaster Z, and she work, I didn't install Realtek and HD Audio is still ON inside BIOS... You have some advice for that maybe... to install realtek or not, disable HD Audio or not?


----------



## Kimir

That's why I wrote to just install the missing driver this way, and not install Aisuite itself.


----------



## Vlada011

I tried but can't find nothing...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I still have one yellow mark in device manager under Other Devices _ Unknown Device.
> I don't know what I missed....or that's some mistake. BIOS is fabric 0802.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed
> 
> -Intel USB 3.0
> -ASMedia USB 3.0
> -ASmedia SATA Controller
> -Intel Gigabite Ethernet Driver
> -Bluetooth
> -Wi-Fi
> -Intel Chipset Driver
> -Intel Management Engine


it's probably the AMD cpu driver - insert the dvd that came with the MB. open device manager, right click on the Unknown device> update driver and point the driver search tool to the MB dvd - let it search for the corect one to load.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> BTW any idea why Aida64 causes the computer to shut off, but realbench does not? Aida64 will shut down and restart and temps are fine, not sure.
> 
> I hate to keep running it just to shut down and reboot like 2mins later, so weird
> 
> EDIT:No BSOD just shut down and restart


Lol - i'm getting the same thing on my x79 rig since upgrading to W10 (but with IBT, not aid64). posted it here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I tried but can't find nothing...


see reply above.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I still have one yellow mark in device manager under Other Devices _ Unknown Device.
> I don't know what I missed....or that's some mistake. BIOS is fabric 0802.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed
> 
> -Intel USB 3.0
> -ASMedia USB 3.0
> -ASmedia SATA Controller
> -Intel Gigabite Ethernet Driver
> -Bluetooth
> -Wi-Fi
> -Intel Chipset Driver
> -Intel Management Engine


Hello

If this is Win10 check if the device ID properties show as root\NetTap6. If so this is related to the Intel LAN. It causes no issues and can be ignored until a fix is pushed out by either Intel or MS.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's probably the AMD cpu driver - insert the dvd that came with the MB. open device manager, right click on the Unknown device> update driver and point the driver search tool to the MB dvd - let it search for the corect one to load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - i'm getting the same thing on my x79 rig since upgrading to W10 (but with IBT, not aid64). posted it here
> see reply above.


Ah Thank you.

Someone said above CPU Current Capability could be the issue? I have mine set to 140%, should I change that?

My Current Bios is 1401 and ME Version is 9.1.10.1005.

Anything I should change? Its so weird


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah Thank you.
> 
> Someone said above CPU Current Capability could be the issue? I have mine set to 140%, should I change that?
> 
> My Current Bios is 1401 and ME Version is 9.1.10.1005.
> 
> Anything I should change? Its so weird


140% is plenty. I don't think that is the issue.


----------



## thrgk

Is my ME version close to yours ? Vccin auto llc is 6 ram all auto. Fully manual enabled strap is 100 .

Cpu svid disabled

Hmm


----------



## Vlada011

Yes yes that was AMD00A driver.
I update from ASUS CD and yellow mark gone.
Thanks.

What you think about ASUS Registration... I register motherboard on ASUS Site but I see some software...
Someone install that...???


----------



## thrgk

Shouldn't 1.29v be more then enough for 4200 on any of these 5960x? Or did I get a more crappy one than before lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> *Is my ME version close to yours* ? Vccin auto llc is 6 ram all auto. Fully manual enabled strap is 100 .
> Cpu svid disabled
> Hmm


the version I posted is for my x79 Rampage iV BE MB, not the R5E.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> *Yes yes that was AMD00A driver.*
> I update from ASUS CD and yellow mark gone.
> Thanks.
> What you think about ASUS Registration... I register motherboard on ASUS Site but I see some software...
> Someone install that...???


Glad it worked.

please fillout rigbuilder (top right of every page) and add it to your sig block. How-to link in my signature block.


----------



## thrgk

Checked event viewer and I think this might be the problem. No idea what it means or how to fix it but I'll Google around and see

Performance power management features on processor 9 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Checked event viewer and I think this might be the problem. No idea what it means or how to fix it but I'll Google around and see
> 
> Performance power management features on processor 9 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


instalkl the most recent version of INtel XTU.


----------



## thrgk

So this is a new CPU and even at 4.2 ghz 1.3v 1.92vccin svid disabled LLC at 6 it still crashes 10-15 into aida64.

My old one could do 4375 at 1.31v.

Guess ill return the new one, I was hoping to get a better OCing one but looks like I got a worse one

is 4.2 at 1.3v seem like it would be unstable? I thought all 5960x could do at least 4.2 at 1.3v.

BTW isnt Intel XTU like an overclocking software? Should I use that instead of bios?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you really want 32GB and thats all you are gonna need, get an 8x4 SS kit - they just OC better than DS. *These* are working out real good for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got that kit today from newegg.ca, Jpmboy. It Aida64 says they are Samsung and I checked the model number, same kit, F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB. I guess G.Skill is using Samsung now and not Hynix in these kits. It is running at XMP settings at 3200 however, my 4x8GB kit wouldnt even run at 3000. Still disappointed they aren't Hynix.









Should I try running at 3000 1T or 3200 2T you think? I have never been able to get 1T to work on this CPU on several different kits though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I got that kit today from newegg.ca, Jpmboy. It Aida64 says they are Samsung and I checked the model number, same kit, F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB. I guess G.Skill is using Samsung now and not Hynix in these kits. It is running at XMP settings at 3200 however, my 4x8GB kit wouldnt even run at 3000. Still disappointed they aren't Hynix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try running at 3000 1T or 3200 2T you think? I have never been able to get 1T to work on this CPU on several different kits though.


oh man - really? (although some new sammy kits have been doing well - like you have found out... Daaum - maybe that's why they went from $349 to like $298? sht.
Same exact kit and place of purchase:

boots and benches 3200c15 and c16, but (real) stability has been elusive for me. 3000c13 has been trouble free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So this is a new CPU and even at 4.2 ghz 1.3v 1.92vccin svid disabled LLC at 6 it still crashes 10-15 into aida64.
> My old one could do 4375 at 1.31v.
> Guess ill return the new one, I was hoping to get a better OCing one but looks like I got a worse one
> is 4.2 at 1.3v seem like it would be unstable? I thought all 5960x could do at least 4.2 at 1.3v.
> BTW isnt Intel XTU like an overclocking software? Should I use that instead of bios?


XTU also updates the intel microcode.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Speaking of which, i have the Crucial 8 sticks x 4GB, regular greensticks 2133 Mhz.

How far can they be OCed on stock 1.2v? I know how to OC CPU, but, memory ram not so much.

Where do I start?


----------



## Vlada011

How I can make RIG visable as other people.
I forgot?

Never mind I success.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Speaking of which, i have the Crucial 8 sticks x 4GB, regular greensticks 2133 Mhz.
> *How far can they be OCed on stock 1.2v*? I know how to OC CPU, but, memory ram not so much.
> Where do I start?


NOt very far at all I suspect - but only you can know for sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> How I can make RIG visable as other people.
> I forgot?
> Never mind I success.


Well done! now folks will know what kit you are running when responding to a question... and you get to show it off!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've been running manual fixed voltage on my core and cache. It's fine and dandy at 1.3v for 4.6 on the core, and 1.27(625?)v or so on the cache.

So instead of having it always running [email protected] 1.3V, I thought I'd look into adaptive voltage for the core, at least. When I go into BIOS, sometimes the core voltage is 1.3v+/- a little, sometimes it's at like .916v. How can you tell what the starting voltage should be? I'm betting it's closer to that .916v figure, but I don't understand why that even shows up under fixed voltage, or why it doesn't always show up as the lower of the two - it's never at something in between. Same on the cache voltage. I see adaptive doesn't work on cache, but how can I tell what value to offset to? Do you just restore defaults and go off the default voltages for your starting place, now that I have an idea where I want to end up?

I'm perfectly happy with manual fixed voltages, but hate to turn my back on that decades of adaptive CPU control


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've been running manual fixed voltage on my core and cache. It's fine and dandy at 1.3v for 4.6 on the core, and 1.27(625?)v or so on the cache.
> 
> So instead of having it always running [email protected] 1.3V, I thought I'd look into adaptive voltage for the core, at least. When I go into BIOS, sometimes the core voltage is 1.3v+/- a little, sometimes it's at like .916v. How can you tell what the starting voltage should be? I'm betting it's closer to that .916v figure, but I don't understand why that even shows up under fixed voltage, or why it doesn't always show up as the lower of the two - it's never at something in between. Same on the cache voltage. I see adaptive doesn't work on cache, but how can I tell what value to offset to? Do you just restore defaults and go off the default voltages for your starting place, now that I have an idea where I want to end up?
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with manual fixed voltages, but hate to turn my back on that decades of adaptive CPU control


with adaptive, simply put 5mV in the offset field and the remainder in the turbo field... so 1.3V would be a 5/1295mV setting. Directly below the turbo field the Total Adaptive Voltage will reflect the ... total.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with adaptive, simply put 5mV in the offset field and the remainder in the turbo field... so 1.3V would be a 5/1295mV setting. Directly below the turbo field the Total Adaptive Voltage will reflect the ... total.


OK, how about the cache voltage? When I disable manual control, it requires me to do something with the cache voltage. Offset, or I think auto is also an option (not at that rig ATM). And I think SA, too, goes off the reservation.

Also, once I get it to where it'll boot back to desktop, will AIDA64 report the Total Adaptive (or Offset for cache) voltages, even though the system isn't under load?

Found it, starting on page 149 of this thread.









Looks like it's in the ballpark.


----------



## thrgk

So I used Asus 4.2GHZ OC tool thing in bios and i am stable and nice.

@RAJA,

can you tell me or give me somewhere where it will all the settings the 4.2GHZ tuneup does?

I was at 4.2ghz 1.3v this morning and kept crashing in Aida64, I use your tune up tool which puts voltage at about 1.288 under load and 4.2ghz is fine no errors and ran for 1 hour perfectly. so weird, so I was wondering if you could give me the list of what it changes so I could implement it manually and better tune it?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I used Asus 4.2GHZ OC tool thing in bios and i am stable and nice.
> 
> @RAJA,
> 
> can you tell me or give me somewhere where it will all the settings the 4.2GHZ tuneup does?
> 
> I was at 4.2ghz 1.3v this morning and kept crashing in Aida64, I use your tune up tool which puts voltage at about 1.288 under load and 4.2ghz is fine no errors and ran for 1 hour perfectly. so weird, so I was wondering if you could give me the list of what it changes so I could implement it manually and better tune it?


1.288 for 4.2 ghz? should be lower, like 1.25v or 1.22v if you're lucky.

Asus auto OC accounts for the fact that there's dud 5960Xs out there, so of course it will be stable. Because it assumes your 5960x is a dud at OCing.

heck, 4 ghz vcore would be like 1.2v according to Asus auto OC where im on 1.13v and its fine at 4 Ghz, passed Asus Realbench.


----------



## thrgk

Currently tly at 1.29v for 4.4 and I'm at 2.5 hours in aida64.

Average Temps are like 10c less then max and max was 70 or so little less


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, how about the cache voltage? When I disable manual control, it requires me to do something with the cache voltage. Offset, or I think auto is also an option (not at that rig ATM). And I think SA, too, goes off the reservation.
> 
> Also, once I get it to where it'll boot back to desktop, will AIDA64 report the Total Adaptive (or Offset for cache) voltages, even though the system isn't under load?
> 
> Found it, starting on page 149 of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's in the ballpark.


nice. Use offset or manual cache with adaptive vcore. btw - pages numbers vary depending on how many posts one sets per page in youyr profile.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I used Asus 4.2GHZ OC tool thing in bios and i am stable and nice.
> 
> @RAJA,
> 
> can you tell me or give me somewhere where it will all the settings the 4.2GHZ tuneup does?
> 
> I was at 4.2ghz 1.3v this morning and kept crashing in Aida64, I use your tune up tool which puts voltage at about 1.288 under load and 4.2ghz is fine no errors and ran for 1 hour perfectly. so weird, so I was wondering if you could give me the list of what it changes so I could implement it manually and better tune it?


Good going. keep it like that for a while. You can see the changes right in the bios? Yes?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. Use offset or manual cache with adaptive vcore. btw - pages numbers vary depending on how many posts one sets per page in youyr profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good going. keep it like that for a while. You can see the changes right in the bios? Yes?


Well some but like voltage and all below that is on auto and cpu current capability and stuff. Alot is on auto but I think it's auto for the 4.4ghz tune is different then auto without it. But not totally sure, this is my first time using it.

Has anyone that knows or used it before, we're u able to see all the changes in bios?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. Use offset or manual cache with adaptive vcore. btw - pages numbers vary depending on how many posts one sets per page in youyr profile.


Right, I have offset cache, it seems to be spot on. And got my SA offset figured out, too.

Don't you have to use C States to get it to down clock? Or is the core now clocking at 4.6, but at a much lower voltage and just the voltage increases under load? I have Turbo and Speedstep on, C-Staes off.

Sorry, post 1489


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Right, I have offset cache, it seems to be spot on. And got my SA offset figured out, too.
> 
> Don't you have to use C States to get it to down clock? Or is the core now clocking at 4.6, but at a much lower voltage and just the voltage increases under load? I have Turbo and Speedstep on, C-Staes off.
> 
> Sorry, post 1489


right - disable sleep states - pretty superfluous with dynamic clocks and voltage. Check that you have "Balanced" power state in windows enabled.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Hmm, had "High Performance" set, I'll try "Balanced" for a while.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Hmm, had "High Performance" set, I'll try "Balanced" for a while.


balanced (min proc state=0%) will allow the system to down clock and down volt.


----------



## Vlada011

I set to high performance in power mode and I disable sleep, memory I set to CORSAIR specification manual 2666 15-17-17-35 2T.


----------



## thrgk

When overclocking cache is it OK to set max to 41 and min leave on auto? Or to oc do both have to be equal? Wasn't sure how it worked, as of now I set it on 40 and cache to 1.22


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> When overclocking cache is it OK to set max to 41 and min leave on auto? Or to oc do both have to be equal? Wasn't sure how it worked, as of now I set it on 40 and cache to 1.22


Hello

If using a manually set static voltage set both minimum and maximum to the same. Nothing to be gained by dropping clock speed alone.


----------



## Vlada011

I have one question for Intel ME. I installed version from ASUS site...10.0.0.1204 but in BIOS I still see old version 9.1.10.1005???
And I have pretty old BIOS version, 0802... I don't know what to do...update on last version or some older...?
Rampage 5 Extreme have two BIOS or only one. Because my last board had more BIOS and we kept second and third fabric and update only 1st BIOS.
What happen here, you update second or first. If second exist.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If using a manually set static voltage set both minimum and maximum to the same. Nothing to be gained by dropping clock speed alone.


ok, yea I prefer to use manual so ill set max and min equal.

However, I remember JP saying that setting the min cache to auto or to 16 would help get 3200 ram stable? if i do set min to auto or 16, will i lose the benefits of oc'ing the cache at all?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ok, yea I prefer to use manual so ill set max and min equal.
> 
> However, I remember JP saying that setting the min cache to auto or to 16 would help get 3200 ram stable? if i do set min to auto or 16, will i lose the benefits of oc'ing the cache at all?


setting a static cache as Praz describes works great. Seting min to auto (especially if you are using adaptive vcore and offset cache) works great too. Been running like that since launch. THat's what's fun about OCing - more than one way forward.







with ram at 2666/100, cache will idle at 1400 (14x), 3200/100 will idle at 1600 (16x) 3000/125 will idle at 1500, 3333/125 idles at 1750... so unless you "attend" to this linkage, either Auto or min = max is the way to go.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I decided to actually use Offset voltage, so that it downclocks correctly including the voltage when idle.

Since I have 3200 ram and am overclocked on 100 strap, would it be better to set min cache to 16 or is auto just as good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I decided to actually use Offset voltage, so that it downclocks correctly including the voltage when idle.
> 
> Since I have 3200 ram and am overclocked on 100 strap, would it be better to set min cache to 16 or is auto just as good?


in that case, the auto rules have been working fine - it will downclock to 1600 and ramp up when loaded to what you set in "Max"


----------



## thrgk

Currently this new CPU is really actually WAY better than my old one.

I am at a max vcore of 1.216 vcore for 4400ghz and 1.2 for 4100 cache.(didnt try higher cache yet at 1.2v)

I really dont feel like going for 4.5 but i might. Mean 4375 on my other one was plenty so higher and a cooler voltage is awesome.

This is with the ram at 2400(stock is 3200) so I still have the ram to get stable(didnt try yet) but im happy with cpu and vcore, passed aida64 for 2 hours and realbench for 2 hours no issues.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys someone else have problem with bad connection between OC Panel and cable. My cable fall out constantly, no way to stay inside.
Other problem is because I can't update firmware...Constant message USB Is Removed and ROG OC Panel Could Not Find OC USB.
But at this moment I connect somehow and he work only I can't remove him. If that's only me I will give OC Panel and cable in service... I'm not hurry only need advice from you.
Connection between panel and cable is like people with special needs designed not lucid normal people who tried that before production.
I mean OC Panel work only is useless with so bad connection and I can't update firmware from unknown reason.


----------



## Vlada011

I discover problem, STUPID SRINK!


----------



## dkevox

^^ You really have to shove that cable in there. It takes A LOT more force than you would think. I think you probably just don't have it inserted all the way.


----------



## Vlada011

I can't push to the end because stupid rubber... You see on picture, my connector no way to go to the end because rubber...
On my connector rubber is literally 2mm before end of connector... Only to pull down rubber as on picture...



I saw nice cable on moddiy site... For me is not problem to order if cable is problem...
I hope everything is OK with connector...
Guy on this picture was probably angry he destroy stupid srink...
I have phobia from them... But OC Panel is well made for such tools... Usually manufacturer save on them... This is build excellent, as some cell phones..
Buttons are from rubber, high quality, tool is nice, only is cable not nicest and it's extremely hard for sleeve...and you lose warranty probably...

Look this is nice...


----------



## dkevox

Need some more help from you experts









Thanks again for the advice on what to do when my IC Chip blew up on me on first power up:


I got my new RVE installed and currently have it connected in the PC the EXACT SAME way and it's working fine. (well, I added an M.2. SM951 that wasn't installed before, but besides that it's exactly the same with no other changes). I've been through a lot of Asus mobo's, so chalk that one up to "i was bound to get a bad board" at some point.

I'm loving the plethora of connection options this motherboard offers. Maybe I went a little overkill. But I'm having some trouble with Chassis Fan 2 control through the Fan expert. Everything else is running and working beautifully, but I can't get Chassis Fan 2 control to work :/.

This is all on stock settings soo far. I ran Unigine Heaven for 45min to build up temps. Anyway, you can see the issue I'm having below:

*https://farm1.staticflickr.com/277/20348092396_4137910844_k.jpg* *<-- larger version*



Quick write-up of setup:
CPU Fan - CPU Circuit Pump PWM control
CPU Opt - CPU Circuit RPM from koolance flow meter and frequency adapter (no control, just rpm feedback)
Chassis Fan 1A - GPU Circuit Pump PWM control
Chassis Fan 1B - GPU Circuit RPM from koolance flow meter and frequency adapter (no control, just rpm feedback)
Chassis Fan 2A - Phantek PH-F140MP (4 such fans) connected through Swiftech PWM fan hub. Max RPM of 1600
Chassis Fan 2B - NoiseBlocker eLoop B12-PS (2 such fans) connected through a PWM splitter cable. Max RPM of 1500
Chassis Fan 3A - Phantek PH-F140XP (6 such fans) connected through a Swiftech PWM fan hub. Max RPM of 900 when using the QSA adapter
Chassis Fan 3B - Phantek PH-F140SP (1 such) connected through Phantek PWM Fan hub. Max RPM of 1200.

I know you are "supposed" to connect the same type fans to each chassis pair. But the fact that Chassis Fan 3A and 3B work just fine despite being connected to such vastly different devices makes me think I should be able to get Chassis Fan 2A and 2B to work fine. And also ignoring the fact that a PWM signal is a PWM signal no matter what device it is connected to.

Also, Chassis fan 2A and 2B worked perfectly during the Fan Expert "auto tuning" process. It clearly correctly Identified the fan curve. And when I play with the Q-Fan controls in the bios they work fine as well.

Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I can't push to the end because stupid rubber... You see on picture, my connector no way to go to the end because rubber...
> On my connector rubber is literally 2mm before end of connector... Only to pull down rubber as on picture...


Hmm, that does look like it's all the way connected. I just pushed on the edge of the plastic (through the rubber) pretty forcefully to get it connected. But it's on there tight and will take a lot of effort to remove. So it won't just fall off.

Was Asus support helpful at all?


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks for advice... definitely srink was problem.
Now I connected mine ...I don't like to force special SATA connectors and USB wires...
I'm not sure, this mean firmware is updated or not... software first copy something and I got this message.



I didn't contact ASUS support... I thought to ask advice in store, they are close to me and they are distributors for ASUS, but now I connect, that was not mine picture. Now he stay inside but I move rubber down almost as guy on picture, no other way.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Thanks for advice... definitely srink was problem.
> Now I connected mine ...I don't like to force special SATA connectors and USB wires...
> I'm not sure, this mean firmware is updated or not... software first copy something and I got this message.


That's what I get too!!

Are you on windows 10? I'm wondering if it's a windows 10 compatibility issue.

I read somewhere you have to disable "intel xHCI" mode in the BIOS before updating. But for me that didn't fix anything.

Or maybe that just is the screen to indicate it installed fine. I would normally expect a "complete" message or something, but at least that says something "passed".

If you do figure it out let me know. I gave up because the OC Panel is working just fine so didn't feel a need to put a lot of effort in to update the firmware.


----------



## Vlada011

No I'm on Windows 7, Chino from ROG Forum say that I don't need to update firmware, OC Panel came with last firmware for R5E.
0501 is last Firmware, from september 2014. I suppose our boards are packed after that... My come with 0802 BIOS.
Maybe they really update firmware.
I put OC Panel on table, wires push through holes on 650D and now I can close panel...


----------



## Tideman

Can I ask what vrm temps are people hitting?

Came back after a 5 hour stress test, looked in the statistics tab and saw that AIDA64 had reported a maximum reading of 85c at some point (but 45 avg.), scared the crap out of me and I'm worried about potential damage. I then checked the vrm temp in the monitoring window and it was literally 40-47c all the way across (as it has been over the past few days testing at this oc). Either it spiked right up to 85c at some stage or it's a glitch in the reading..

I'm not even pushing my system that hard. This is at 4.5GHz/1.21v, LLC8 and 1.90 Input.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Can I ask what vrm temps are people hitting?
> 
> Came back after a 5 hour stress test, looked in the statistics tab and saw that AIDA64 had reported a maximum reading of 85c at some point (but 45 avg.), scared the crap out of me and I'm worried about potential damage. I then checked the vrm temp in the monitoring window and it was literally 40-47c all the way across (as it has been over the past few days testing at this oc). Either it spiked right up to 85c at some stage or it's a glitch in the reading..
> 
> I'm not even pushing my system that hard. This is at 4.5GHz/1.21v, LLC8 and 1.90 Input.


Hello

85C is tolerable. However, most use active cooling for the VRM when hammering the system with stress type tests.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 85C is tolerable. However, most use active cooling for the VRM when hammering the system with stress type tests.


Yeah I might have read somewhere they're rated up to 100+, is that correct? I don't get why it would spike up to 85c like that though from a consistent 40-50c max after a week of testing very similar settings.

Don't really have the option/space to mount a fan in that area of my case where there isn't one already.. The AIO/pump takes up most of that space. Might play with my case fan/H110's fan speeds and see if that helps..


----------



## alancsalt

my rampage v extreme is only recognising my 2TB seagate srd00f2 portable drive in usb 2.0 - If I plug it into a 3.0 it says my drive needs formatting. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know of ram coolers that don't block the first PCIe slot?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone know of ram coolers that don't block the first PCIe slot?


You definitely do much better using an AIO water instead of air cooling. I recommend the Corsair H110i GT, the H100i GTX or H80i GT depending which will fit in your case. H80i GT will fit in pretty much any case, the other two depending on the case. You can Google your case model and the cooler to see if others got it working.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone know of ram coolers that don't block the first PCIe slot?


why do you think you need ram coolers with an air-cooled CPU?


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why do you think you need ram coolers with an air-cooled CPU?


I just like how they look.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I just like how they look.


----------



## MerkageTurk

i can send you my platinum dominator airflows ?


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> i can send you my platinum dominator airflows ?


They don't fit with a pcie card in the first slot. I have $100 of fans sitting here useless. It's a bit annoying


----------



## MerkageTurk

Same I just leave them in original packaging


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Same I just leave them in original packaging


My favorite part is that if you Google Image search dominator airflow platinum, you get this image:










FU legitreviews, making it appear these are compatible with the RVE when they freaking aren't. Corsair should have an obvious disclaimer too about this.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> They don't fit with a pcie card in the first slot. I have $100 of fans sitting here useless. It's a bit annoying


It looks like if I stick the card in just right they might just miss touching it.


----------



## Vlada011

Rampage 5 Extreme is my 3rd ASUS hardware from 4th I need to RMA.
All others are confirmed completely fault from their service and this board not work.
I have constantly BSOD with both BIOS If I try to change something...More people have similar problem or same with ASUS X99 boards.
I have time to think until Monday RMA or refund.
GSkill DDR4 = Stable All RAM work without Error
CORSAIR DDR4 = Stable All RAM work without Error
i7-5820K overclocked from Windows with Intel Xtreme Tunning Utility = Stable
ASUS Motherboard = Again make problems


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Wait what? This is your 3rd RVE to fail? Man, that sucks...I messed with my RVE incessantly and it's still going strong...that's damn unlucky.


----------



## Vlada011

No this is my 1st Rampage 5 Extreme to fail. 2011 I stop to buy ASUS products and I didn't discover fault hardware until than. I had one fail, EVGA PSU die, but hardware arrive working, I could use him and EVGA send me replace for 36h from Germany to Serbia, I choose other PSU,
with less power but better, instead NEX1500 I got 1200 P2...
But that is not important, important is from moment when I stop with ASUS I didn't discover fault useless hardware...
I had two ASUS fault graphic cards and one working motherboard. I talk about last 5-6 years, not before 10-12 years.

I had exactly same problem as people here, and on some more place but it's not only R5E, and other ASUS X99 boards...

http://boardreader.com/thread/New_Asus_Rampage_V_x99_5930k_O_C_Problem_2l5826X1e8hd.html

and ASUS now know what is problem.
I contact them yesterday, but until they build normal technical support they will not be serious and first comment on their results and sponsored ROG Circus will be Bad, Bad Support No Thanks...
3rd R5E...xaxa my patient is very short, I give them one chance and second for 10 years.

If ASUS invest 1/10 of resources planned for reviews to make weird screams during unboxing their hardware, or to hide flaws and make hype, only 1/10 of resources for marketing to separate for technical support.... EVGA support will be little kit for them.
I swear when I look overclock3dnet review of ASUS hardware I think some nasty girl is front of desk not unboxing ROG hardware.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Did you try to contact [email protected] here?
Good to hear it's not so many RVE's, but wow, you really have had some bad luck from asus.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes, I send him message and on ROG Forum and here...

I had problem with Bootable USB, net advice formating FAT32 for UEFI and I couldn't boot like that.
Chino helped me with different advice and I resolved that.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Rampage 5 Extreme is my 3rd ASUS hardware from 4th I need to RMA.
> All others are confirmed completely fault from their service and this board not work.
> I have constantly BSOD with both BIOS If I try to change something...More people have similar problem or same with ASUS X99 boards.
> I have time to think until Monday RMA or refund.
> GSkill DDR4 = Stable All RAM work without Error
> CORSAIR DDR4 = Stable All RAM work without Error
> i7-5820K overclocked from Windows with Intel Xtreme Tunning Utility = Stable
> ASUS Motherboard = Again make problems


A long shot but after making changes shut down your PC completely (unless you get the overclock failed on boot). Sometimes when I change settings those are completely unstable until I shut down the PC in between. The same happened for some of their X79 boards for me. So TurboV works for you but not from BIOS?


----------



## Vlada011

How to shut down, from BIOS on power button?
I have problem after I save BIOS settings, I can't enter in Windows because BSOD.
That happen very fast and computer restart again and no mini dump file.
Now I success to change with CPU Level UP to 4 GHz, but that not happen every time.
That settings increase memory on 2400MHz...


----------



## Vlada011

Stupid board, on Newegg so many complains on this board, more than ever...
Now I can't flash BIOS at all because message Selected File is Not Proper BIOS.
USB if format FAT32, I do everything as before...
I will back them motherboard in Monday, ask refund and no more deal with ASUS EVER EVER EVER.
Nothing, nothing, nothing from them.
From me only worse words people will hear, because still nobody answer me, store, ASUS support nobody.
Do you know why,... *Because ROG is one Childish Circus without proper support* Remember that while you look JJ and others presentation, that's one side, other side is completely something else and god help you if you deal with them... They think they are better than west companies, but their mentality is like they still sold cheap Chinese junk, company no personal culture as west companies in leading business.
That's it. I give them chance...after everything... all hardware except motherboard is imported from west... Only ASUS Motherboard is from ASUS Serbia and only motherboard is buggy, corrupted, broken, etc...Thousands people rather buy something else where normal humans lead business. ASUS culture is ignoring people... And it's not only they, it's MSI, GIGABYTE, others, West government should write special document how they should treat customers or they could sell junk in Yakutsk, Siberia, or South-East Asian swamps and Sierra Leone, Guine-Bissau, etc...
Putin maybe give them bigger market, and better conditions, special now.
Poor Asian people they could deal with such companies every day. Soon we will need to move from Earth because their hunger for raw materials with politic one thing is dead after 6 months you need to buy second. All experts warn if world continue to ignore such behavior instead again to produce quality and repairable products useful after long time we are in deep problem, Earth is deep problem, and Asia is marked as source of problem.
ASUS=First To Sell, Last To Help. That should stay instead Innovation bla bla bla...


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^ Have you tried changing from bios 1 to bios 2, and booting from that, if all goes well, you can then copy bios 2 to bios 1, your bios chip 1 could be corrupt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Stupid board, on Newegg so many complains on this board, more than ever...
> Now I can't flash BIOS at all because message Selected File is Not Proper BIOS.
> USB if format FAT32, I do everything as before...
> I will back them motherboard in Monday, ask refund and no more deal with ASUS EVER EVER EVER.
> Nothing, nothing, nothing from them.
> From me only worse words people will hear, because still nobody answer me, store, ASUS support nobody.
> Do you know why,... *Because ROG is one Childish Circus without proper support* Remember that while you look JJ and others presentation, that's one side, other side is completely something else and god help you if you deal with them... They think they are better than west companies, but their mentality is like they still sold cheap Chinese junk, company no personal culture as west companies in leading business.
> That's it. I give them chance...after everything... all hardware except motherboard is imported from west... Only ASUS Motherboard is from ASUS Serbia and only motherboard is buggy, corrupted, broken, etc...Thousands people rather buy something else where normal humans lead business. ASUS culture is ignoring people... And it's not only they, it's MSI, GIGABYTE, others, West government should write special document how they should treat customers or they could sell junk in Yakutsk, Siberia, or South-East Asian swamps and Sierra Leone, Guine-Bissau, etc...
> Putin maybe give them bigger market, and better conditions, special now.
> Poor Asian people they could deal with such companies every day. Soon we will need to move from Earth because their hunger for raw materials with politic one thing is dead after 6 months you need to buy second. All experts warn if world continue to ignore such behavior instead again to produce quality and repairable products useful after long time we are in deep problem, Earth is deep problem, and Asia is marked as source of problem.
> ASUS=First To Sell, Last To Help. That should stay instead Innovation bla bla bla...


You probably should exchange for a more mainstream MB, but if you calm down and decide to keep the R5E:
Fact: if you use Level Up it works... but when you set bios parameters yourself it can't load windows - The MB Auto OC is working, therefore do not set any bios parameters yourself until you become familiar with the MB and bios. Ask some questions and folks here can certainly help determine what's wrong. I can see from your last question regarding how to shut down the PC from bios that you do need to get familiar with the board (use your manual). Yes, you can just turn off the switch on your PSU while in bios if you need to shut it off.
Later, once you "Level up"... _manually_ change the ram frequency to what frequency will work on the strap set by Level up. if it is strap 100 stick with 2133 2400 2600, (2666 or 3200 if your CPU and skills can handle it). 125 strap - 2666, 3000.


----------



## moorhen2

^^^^^^ And this.


----------



## Vlada011

I could set both memory kits on CORSAIR 2666 15-17-17-35 specification and GSkill on 2800 16-16-16-35.
With Strap 100, only if I don't touch anything except Memory Frequency and Manual Timming...
If I change CPU Level on 4 GHz he offer 2400MHz.... and I could set like that. I had problem because even with Power Plan High Performance CPU drop clock in idle with 4.0G / 2400MHz for memory.

Now I made little progress....
Is it normal that I can't change CPU clock on 4.0 GHz with several version of BIOS even with up to 1.300V.
Than I shut down PC and start Flashback process from 1502 to 0603 BIOS because I read somewhere that guys with similar problem success to fix similar problem and now I set CPU Clock on 40, voltage on 1.150V and now first time I have constantly 4.0 GHz without drop in idle...If I change on Balanced than drop work. Before didn't work even with Minimum 100% I saw clock dropped in idle.
Now I didn't change this with CPU Level UP, I change on normal way.
It's really not my fault because she didn't want immediately to change that as any normal board. And all ASUS boards are same, all of them have 90% of Rampage 5 Extreme options.
BIOS is not complicate at all, for 24h you learn what you need. For 4.0GHz and 2666MHz I don't need some special options, only I don't want problems if I try to set something on completely proper way.

That's because I mostly hate RMA, all people around me know that... I would pay someone to back hardware instead of me only I know mentality of our sellers and people don't know to deal with them. I always try everything what i can... ex PSU I kept 6 months broken on shelf, I knew I will get better and new and everything will pass fine, only I didn't force myself to do that. Because I hate RMA. And all normal people hate that and try to avoid on any cost. But sometimes if some controller or VRM or something not work I can't deal with that. For motherboards sometimes need shock to wake them up and than everything is fine, sometimes no solution.
End everybody know that I'm not someone who rape hardware until he fall in comma. Only fact that I want to keep slower memory with higher latency because look nicer and it's much easier for installation than GSkill told you that for me is important only normal stable, safe, visible improvements but I want everything to work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Stupid board, on Newegg so many complains on this board, more than ever...
> Now I can't flash BIOS at all because message Selected File is Not Proper BIOS.
> USB if format FAT32, I do everything as before...
> I will back them motherboard in Monday, ask refund and no more deal with ASUS EVER EVER EVER.
> Nothing, nothing, nothing from them.
> From me only worse words people will hear, because still nobody answer me, store, ASUS support nobody.
> Do you know why,... *Because ROG is one Childish Circus without proper support* Remember that while you look JJ and others presentation, that's one side, other side is completely something else and god help you if you deal with them... They think they are better than west companies, but their mentality is like they still sold cheap Chinese junk, company no personal culture as west companies in leading business.
> That's it. I give them chance...after everything... all hardware except motherboard is imported from west... Only ASUS Motherboard is from ASUS Serbia and only motherboard is buggy, corrupted, broken, etc...Thousands people rather buy something else where normal humans lead business. ASUS culture is ignoring people... And it's not only they, it's MSI, GIGABYTE, others, West government should write special document how they should treat customers or they could sell junk in Yakutsk, Siberia, or South-East Asian swamps and Sierra Leone, Guine-Bissau, etc...
> Putin maybe give them bigger market, and better conditions, special now.
> Poor Asian people they could deal with such companies every day. Soon we will need to move from Earth because their hunger for raw materials with politic one thing is dead after 6 months you need to buy second. All experts warn if world continue to ignore such behavior instead again to produce quality and repairable products useful after long time we are in deep problem, Earth is deep problem, and Asia is marked as source of problem.
> ASUS=First To Sell, Last To Help. That should stay instead Innovation bla bla bla...


Hello

There is quite a bit of nonsense written in this post. The only purpose these type of posts serve is to give an indication as to which side of the keyboard the issues actually originate from. Please accurately and completely list all components being used, settings and operating system. Also include detailed descriptions of any errors, the Q-code values displayed at the time and any operating system hex codes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I could set both memory kits on CORSAIR 2666 15-17-17-35 specification and GSkill on 2800 16-16-16-35.
> With Strap 100, only if I don't touch anything except Memory Frequency and Manual Timming.


Hello

Use the XMP settings instead of manually setting the ram configuration.


----------



## Vlada011

And I didn't regret because I upgrade on X99, I even think that every gamer who invest more than 600$ in platform (mobo, cpu, ram) should cross on X99 platform as rear chance to buy 6 core with new features for similar money as some expensive mainstream platform. Later longer time they could concentrate on graphic cards. Improvements there are biggest for us.

I can't use XMP because on that way I first discover BSOD problems.
XMP increase strap on 125 and that's probably to much immediately to increase.
Later I was start as every normal person with overclocking CPU easy on speed I need (4.0GHz) and I kept memory on default but like I say I had BSOD before Windows and constantly restarts without mini dump file saved. Now I finally with some old BIOS I change CPU Clock on 4.0GHz 1.150V....
For today is enough... I will continue tomorrow with tweaking and trying to wake board because look as pretty nice hardware and I don't like to gave up fast.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I believe 2666 runs @ 125 strap?

You need to familiarise yourself or side grade to a more simple motherboard.

Ask here and be patient, there is a great community here.

I was also told, sometimes you have to adjust I forgot the name, lol to get stable memory along with ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> And I didn't regret because I upgrade on X99, I even think that every gamer who invest more than 600$ in platform (mobo, cpu, ram) should cross on X99 platform as rear chance to buy 6 core with new features for similar money as some expensive mainstream platform. Later longer time they could concentrate on graphic cards. Improvements there are biggest for us.
> 
> I can't use XMP because on that way I first discover BSOD problems.
> XMP increase strap on 125 and that's probably to much immediately to increase.
> Later I was start as every normal person with overclocking CPU easy on speed I need (4.0GHz) and I kept memory on default but like I say I had BSOD before Windows and constantly restarts without mini dump file saved. Now I finally with some old BIOS I change CPU Clock on 4.0GHz 1.150V....
> For today is enough... I will continue tomorrow with tweaking and trying to wake board because look as pretty nice hardware and I *don't like to gave up fast*.


don't give up. there is a learning curve with MBs as advanced as the R5E.

be sure to read the simple guide *here*.


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks for that Link, on them are definitely most useful information about overclocking on ASUS X99 platform available.


----------



## aoch88

Guys, what LLC level do you normally set? Do you leave it at Level 9 for overclocking or what level is a recommended one for daily use?


----------



## thrgk

I use llc of 6, as I think anything higher can cause damage to the cpu

But not 100% sure , JP or Raga would be best to ask!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Guys, what LLC level do you normally set? Do you leave it at Level 9 for overclocking or what level is a recommended one for daily use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I use llc of 6, as I think anything higher can cause damage to the cpu
> 
> But not 100% sure , JP or Raga would be best to ask!


Damage may be a bit of an overstatement. Basically unless your cpu/MB and OC can't handle vdroop, use a mid level LLC which will allow for 30-50mV droop of vccin. If you run into vccin-caused instability you can either raise LL compensation (lower the amount of droop) or Increase vccin at the same LLC. I tend to stick with LLC 6 on the R4BE,


----------



## thrgk

Hey JP I got my 3200 16 18 18 44 2 at 1.35v all set.

If I want to oc it what would you recommend me tightening the timings to? I'd rather try tightening instead of going higher frequency.

Xmp is 16 16 16 36 but that's not even a correct sequence


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hey JP I got my 3200 16 18 18 44 2 at 1.35v all set.
> 
> If I want to oc it what would you recommend me tightening the timings to? I'd rather try tightening instead of going higher frequency.
> 
> Xmp is 16 16 16 36 but that's not even a correct sequence


main thing would be to get 1T stable... would be the most significant timing improvement. could need 25mV more vdimm. Are the sticks hynix or samsung?


----------



## thrgk

samsung


----------



## thrgk

I put it to 1T and 15 instances went 300% of hci without error but 1 instance found errors.

Can I loosen some of the secondary or tertiary timings to help so all 16 pass ?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I put it to 1T and 15 instances went 300% of hci without error but 1 instance found errors.
> 
> Can I loosen some of the secondary or tertiary timings to help so all 16 pass ?


Have you tried any of the memory presets yet ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I put it to 1T and 15 instances went 300% of hci without error but 1 instance found errors.
> 
> Can I loosen some of the secondary or tertiary timings to help so all 16 pass ?


you will need to increase dram voltage when going from 2T to 1T. At least +25mV on both ab and cd.

And - as moorhen2 said.. try the samsung presents foe secondary timings. Load one close to your frequency (eg a 4x4 sammy SS for 3200) and maunully change the top 5 timings to what you had stable. You will need ot raise dramV tho. 1.4V is fine.


----------



## thrgk

Ok I'll try that thank you


----------



## aoch88

Has anyone tried some benchmarks and if tighter DDR4 timings would help churn out more FPS in games?


----------



## KedarWolf

Brilliant, I love this thread!

I loaded the Samsung single sided 1.5V 3200 timing for my 8x4GB 3000 kit, have it set at 3200, 1.4v, timings at 16-16-16-36 1T, now running multiple instances of HCI MemTest, seems to be fine!

Thanks peeps, especially Jpmboy and moorhen2.









Repped you both.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Has anyone tried some benchmarks and if tighter DDR4 timings would help churn out more FPS in games?


I'll run 3DMark FireStrike Extreme now I got my memory at 1T, got 22229 last night at 2T and 1T is a really good improvement.


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Brilliant, I love this thread!
> 
> I loaded the Samsung single sided 1.5V 3200 timing for my 8x4GB 3000 kit, have it set at 3200, 1.4v, timings at 16-16-16-36 1T, now running multiple instances of HCI MemTest, seems to be fine!
> 
> Thanks peeps, especially Jpmboy and moorhen2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repped you both.


Glad we could help, you might even be able to drop voltage a tad more, if you are lucky, what is your VCCSA at, ??


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Has anyone tried some benchmarks and if tighter DDR4 timings would help churn out more FPS in games?


With the Samsung SS 8x4GB 3200 1.4v preset and 1T 1 get around 150 points less on FireStrike Extreme, ran it a few times.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Glad we could help, you might even be able to drop voltage a tad more, if you are lucky, what is your VCCSA at, ??




Settings at 5960x at 4.5GHZ, strap at 100, memory at 3200, cache ratio at 44.

I find if I put my system agent voltage any higher then that sometimes PC will not boot, at that voltage boots first time, every time.


----------



## mus1mus

Are you talking about Total score or just Physics?

Coz a 150 points can pretty much be within margin of error in FS when you consider the total score being affected by the GPU.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you talking about Total score or just Physics?
> 
> Coz a 150 points can pretty much be within margin of error in FS when you consider the total score being affected by the GPU.


I used overall score because we are trying to see if it affects frame rates in games but I lose 100 points just running a Physics test. Mind you in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark I get 1000 points more, 76000 over 75000 or so in the memory read.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the Samsung SS 8x4GB 3200 1.4v preset and 1T 1 get around 150 points less on FireStrike Extreme, ran it a few times.


150 pts lower verses which freq and timings? can you post snips of the asrock timing configuration for both?


----------



## ozzy1925

@Jpmboy
can you please upload your latest bios settings for 24/7 use .I used to have it but cant find now thanks!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 
> 
> Settings at 5960x at 4.5GHZ, strap at 100, memory at 3200, cache ratio at 44.
> 
> I find if I put my system agent voltage any higher then that sometimes PC will not boot, at that voltage boots first time, every time.


Have you tried less SA voltage, I only need 0.825000v, but then again each chip will be different, you might find you don't need such a high training voltage as 1.4v.

Oops, looks like I got the "spoiler" bit wrong, old age you know, lol.


----------



## moorhen2

Managed to pull in CL and tRCD to 15, but tRP needs a lot more v's, but will keep tweaking.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture6_2.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> can you please upload your latest bios settings for 24/7 use .I used to have it but cant find now thanks!


which 24/7 settings?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Managed to pull in CL and tRCD to 15, but tRP needs a lot more v's, but will keep tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture6_2.jpg.html


I'd be real skeptical about using sPi32M to gauge timing instabilities on 32GB. It takes a really bad set to trip up sPi32M, even AID64 memory test is better (and that's not saying much).


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which 24/7 settings?


4.6 or 4.7


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which 24/7 settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be real skeptical about using sPi32M to gauge timing instabilities on 32GB. It takes a really bad set to trip up sPi32M, even AID64 memory test is better (and that's not saying much).


I am not using it to test for timing stability, i just use it as a starting point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 4.6 or 4.7


Will do


----------



## thrgk

Testing my 3200mhz ram with XMP and everything dram related on auto other then I set 2T to 1T and voltage to 1.4v


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 150 pts lower verses which freq and timings? can you post snips of the asrock timing configuration for both?


I'm at work, not on my gaming PC. But the timings for 3200 is everything on Auto except the timings which are 16-16-16-36 2T and 1.385v to the RAM and Eventual.

The second which got 150 less in Fire Strike Extreme and 100 less in just the Physics score was the Samsung Singled Sided 8x4gb 3200 1.65v settings at 1.4v 16-16-16-36 1T. I might try the 1.5v settings as I get no errors on that as well, just thought the 1.65v would have a bit tighter timings and I get zero errors running 16 instances of HCI MemTest with it.

I do get about 1000 more on the read in Aida64 Extreme cache and memory benchmark though on the second then the first.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Testing my 3200mhz ram with XMP and everything dram related on auto other then I set 2T to 1T and voltage to 1.4v


Try the RAM Profiles for the RAM, Hynix 3200 if you're Hynix or the Samsung 3200 if that. You can check in AIDA64 Extreme the RAM type.

Just keep the voltage at 1.4 or lower if you can.

You might even be able to run a 3333 profile with your RAM.


----------



## thrgk

so far 250% through HCI and no errors, so I may just leave it like it is, XMP 3200 with 1.4v and 1T.

Yea its samsung.


----------



## thrgk

@KedarWolf

What are your read/write/copy/latency scores in Aida64?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> @KedarWolf
> 
> What are your read/write/copy/latency scores in Aida64?


Is my fastest run but I usually get just over 78k.
Oh, and that was 2T, I get just over 78k 1T for some reason and now 76k 2T, not sure the difference from the earlier run.


----------



## thrgk

Cool I'll test mine out when I get home. Had nothing to compare it to so I'll see how it fars.

EDIT: your at 4500/4400 so prolly your will be a bit faster since I'm at 4400/4200. I didn't try for 4.5 or higher on cache


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cool I'll test mine out when I get home. Had nothing to compare it to so I'll see how it fars.
> 
> EDIT: your at 4500/4400 so prolly your will be a bit faster since I'm at 4400/4200. I didn't try for 4.5 or higher on cache


When I get home I can post my 4.5ghz bios settings if you want. But i have a 'J' batch cpu and they tend to run well at lower voltages. I'm at 4.5ghz with 1.259v on the CPU and 4.4 at 1.256v on the cache.
I've disabled C States, Speedstep and a lot of other helpful tweaks as well.
I'm cooling it with an AIO Corsair H110i GT.


----------



## thrgk

Cool thanks Yea I'm not sure what my batch is I'll check and post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 4.6 or 4.7


32GB tho...
4.6/4.2/2666t

46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 32GB tho...
> 4.6/4.2/2666t
> 
> 46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file


Jpmboy,

When you're running RealBench or something and CPU load is at 100% what is your CPU voltage and cache voltages at with those offsets?

I'm not sure how to do the math.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> When you're running RealBench or something and CPU load is at 100% what is your CPU voltage and cache voltages at with those offsets?
> 
> I'm not sure how to do the math.


it's gonna vary for the cache offset based on the stock VID. those load at 1.23 core and 1.27 cache. (cache on my previous chip was much better than this J batch







)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Cool thanks Yea I'm not sure what my batch is I'll check and post


The attached zip file are my bios settings at 4.5 GHZ 5960x CPU, 4.4 GHZ cache, 3200MHZ 8x4GB Single Sided 1.65v memory profile at 1.4v. I got over 800% error free on HCI MemTest, left it on all day while at work 11 hours.









150810223208.zip 3103k .zip file










Jpmboy, can you check my bios settings and make any suggestions when you get a chance. No rush though, is 10:46 at night and I'm chilling just getting home from work.









I'd like to get 4.6GHZ out of my 'J' batch CPU but I'm pushing temps a bit high when RealBenching as is. I likely need to reapply my thermal paste and reset my Corsair H110i GT AIO though, all cores are okay, just one or two cores will hit 80ish though when running RealBench.


----------



## stubass

Anyone know why that if I overclock on Ln2 and use the 125MHz strap, that once in windows the core speed is only 1500MHz but if i use a 100 Strap the core speed is what i set it at.. I do set the the ratios down to match roughly the same as the 100MHz strap and adjust RAM clock..

Any ideas as too why?


----------



## Tideman

Guys is offset really worth it if it means that each core runs at wildly different voltages?

I need 1.267v for stability with manual voltage (which is pretty much even across the cores if I recall right). Now with offset, it differs wildly.. I have to ramp it up so that _all_ cores stay above that voltage.. This means one core hits 1.31v at load.. (according to hwinfo)

Is this normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The attached zip file are my bios settings at 4.5 GHZ 5960x CPU, 4.4 GHZ cache, 3200MHZ 8x4GB Single Sided 1.65v memory profile at 1.4v. I got over 800% error free on HCI MemTest, left it on all day while at work 11 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150810223208.zip 3103k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy, can you check my bios settings and make any suggestions when you get a chance. No rush though, is 10:46 at night and I'm chilling just getting home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get 4.6GHZ out of my 'J' batch CPU but I'm pushing temps a bit high when RealBenching as is. I likely need to reapply my thermal paste and reset my Corsair H110i GT AIO though, all cores are okay, just one or two cores will hit 80ish though when running RealBench.


Cache generates *a lot* of heat - especially set locked to 4.4 as you have it. You can probably do 4.6/4.2 and lower overall temps quite a bit I suspect. Other than that, your settings are fine - and work. Tho some are probably not helping or hurting: eg, PLL Selection, Low BCLK mode, PCH voltage (auto rules work very well). the 2 VCCICOs on the other hand really do help with getting 8 sticks stable.. and even 4 sticks at 3333.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Anyone know why that if I overclock on Ln2 and use the 125MHz strap, that once in windows the core speed is only 1500MHz but if i use a 100 Strap the core speed is what i set it at.. I do set the the ratios down to match roughly the same as the 100MHz strap and adjust RAM clock..
> 
> Any ideas as too why?


So while cold, 125 is down clocking core... is it doing the same with cache? (assuming you have min = max). Speed step and turbo are disabled?


----------



## stubass

Yes mate as to cache min = max and speedstep is disabled.... it could be turbo, for some reason when i disable it, the core ratio goes to auto and when I enter a value for ratio then check in BIOS, turbo is back to enabled :S


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Anyone know why that if I overclock on Ln2 and use the 125MHz strap, that once in windows the core speed is only 1500MHz but if i use a 100 Strap the core speed is what i set it at.. I do set the the ratios down to match roughly the same as the 100MHz strap and adjust RAM clock..
> 
> Any ideas as too why?


Assuming you've got speed step and slow mode disabled, what you are seeing is called "cold slow"

You've got a temperature range for the chip that causes it to boot like that. You need to find the coldest temp that it will boot at with the correct clock speed.

Once you know what that temp is, you need to boot slightly warmer, and then drop your temps and raise the clocks as you go.

For example, my chip does this at any temperature colder than -55C. Therefore I boot into windows at 5GHz and 1.5V at -50C, then I start dropping the temps and raising the core speed along with vcore in 100MHz steps until I reach max clocks and my coldest stable operating temperature of -130C


----------



## thrgk

Anyone ever have the bios freeze up when they are in the bios ?

Not a big deal but just figured I'd ask, happens once in awhile

Even before changing any settings I was just saving my profile to usb


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes, but normally only when running marginally stable settings.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Anyone know why that if I overclock on Ln2 and use the 125MHz strap, that once in windows the core speed is only 1500MHz but if i use a 100 Strap the core speed is what i set it at.. I do set the the ratios down to match roughly the same as the 100MHz strap and adjust RAM clock..
> 
> Any ideas as too why?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you've got speed step and slow mode disabled, what you are seeing is called "cold slow"
> 
> You've got a temperature range for the chip that causes it to boot like that. You need to find the coldest temp that it will boot at with the correct clock speed.
> 
> Once you know what that temp is, you need to boot slightly warmer, and then drop your temps and raise the clocks as you go.
> 
> For example, my chip does this at any temperature colder than -55C. Therefore I boot into windows at 5GHz and 1.5V at -50C, then I start dropping the temps and raising the core speed along with vcore in 100MHz steps until I reach max clocks and my coldest stable operating temperature of -130C
Click to expand...

Thank you Gunslinger and great explanation, I will definitely try this method in stead of booting at - 125C


----------



## Jpmboy

you got it from a cold pro...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you got it from a cold pro...


Here here









@Gunslinger forgot to ask, once you have booted into windows, do you bring the pot down then raise your clock and vcore in vturbo?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone ever have the bios freeze up when they are in the bios ?
> 
> Not a big deal but just figured I'd ask, happens once in awhile
> 
> Even before changing any settings I was just saving my profile to usb


It did happen a while ago on mine. And it could be due to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, but normally only when running marginally stable settings.


This.

I was getting ready to test my RAM with stressapptest when in the BIOS, input was laggy and it froze on two occasions.

Retry button works. But after getting to the mint install options, system froze again on another set of occasions.

Went for my 1000% coverage proven RAM settings at 3200 16-17-17-30-CR1 with 46/44 clocks. Still not getting thru the pre-installation options. Clocked down my Cache to 42 and things went smooth. Run 3 successive stressapptest sessions at 3600 seconds to verify. Passed all.

Left my system running HCI memtest. We'll see how stable that is in the morning.


----------



## thrgk

Yea but my settings are 800% hci error free 3 hour aida64 and 2 hour real bench stable.

How could something like the bios be more stressful lol


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea but my settings are 800% hci error free 3 hour aida64 and 2 hour real bench stable.
> 
> How could something like the bios be more stressful lol


Hello

Fully clear the UEFI and using default settings check if the freezing still occurs. If not your stability testing methodology has a hole in it.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not about it being too stressful.

Miscues will happen as I think, when in BIOS, you solely rely on the CPU and RAM communicating on the low-levels.

Some wiser guys can explain it better.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea but my settings are 800% hci error free 3 hour aida64 and 2 hour real bench stable.
> 
> How could something like the bios be more stressful lol


Hard to say for sure, but UEFI puts a moderate load on the CPU. If it happened on a cold boot cycle possibly VCCIN related. If it doesn't happen again I wouldn't pay too much attention to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It did happen a while ago on mine. And it could be due to...
> This.
> 
> I was getting ready to test my RAM with stressapptest when in the BIOS, input was laggy and it froze on two occasions.
> 
> Retry button works. But after getting to the mint install options, system froze again on another set of occasions.
> 
> Went for my 1000% coverage proven RAM settings at 3200 16-17-17-30-CR1 with 46/44 clocks. Still not getting thru the pre-installation options. Clocked down my Cache to 42 and things went smooth. Run 3 successive stressapptest sessions at 3600 seconds to verify. Passed all.
> 
> Left my system running HCI memtest. We'll see how stable that is in the morning.


Cache instability can be difficult to wean out without the proper testing methods, can take awhile before access occurs at point of failure. AIDA64 for 2 hours or more normally is enough. I've not personally used anything that finds cache instability as quickly.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Here here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gunslinger forgot to ask, once you have booted into windows, do you bring the pot down then raise your clock and vcore in vturbo?


I prefer to use the OC panel myself, but yes software will work as also. Booting in at a slightly higher bclock may help you out as well, something like 127-128


----------



## Gunslinger.

double post


----------



## thrgk

Ok I'll see if it ever happens again, if not I'll just leave everything.

Vccin is on auto which is like 1.84 under load for 4.4 /4.2 so maybe I'll bump it a bit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok I'll see if it ever happens again, if not I'll just leave everything.
> 
> Vccin is on auto which is like 1.84 under load for 4.4 /4.2 so maybe I'll bump it a bit


set vccin to 1.9-1.92 for those clocks with a mid level LLC (6, 7). As these guys mentioned. Bios instability is certainly a sign that something ain't right. try increasing VCCIN before changing anything else.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the Samsung SS 8x4GB 3200 1.4v preset and 1T 1 get around 150 points less on FireStrike Extreme, ran it a few times.


Seriously? Hmm, I thought that 1T should be better than 2T? I tighten my timings and found out that Witcher 3 is smoother as ever. My FPS does not drop/fluctuate that much anymore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cache instability can be difficult to wean out without the proper testing methods, can take awhile before access occurs at point of failure. AIDA64 for 2 hours or more normally is enough. I've not personally used anything that finds cache instability as quickly.


I can pass more than 2hours of AIDA Cache stress at 44. But I guess it's not enough in every situation. 42 maybe a little more assuring as it allowed me to try stressapptest with Mint.

On my previous issue, still happening even with a more robust and stable RAM. But I found that my system will reboot on a high GPU OC using my 290. No BSODs . Just reboots.

I will be swapping my PSU today to check if it's causing it. Reboots happen when both the CPU and GPU are stressed. If there are some power issues, might clear out why I an seeing low Physics and Combined scores. Happens on FS, 3DMark 11 and Catzilla.

PSU is a 1250 Gold Seasonic though. So weird!


----------



## Silent Scone

I didn't think it was cache personally anyway, was in response to someone else.


----------



## Tideman

Right I give up with offset. To hell with it. Unstable, no matter what I do. I could probably do 4.6ghz in the 1.27v range but it would have to be manual and I can't risk that. So I've backed down to 4.5 @ 1.22v, manual. Really annoyed because I wanted 4.6..


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Here here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gunslinger forgot to ask, once you have booted into windows, do you bring the pot down then raise your clock and vcore in vturbo?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use the OC panel myself, but yes software will work as also. Booting in at a slightly higher bclock may help you out as well, something like 127-128
Click to expand...

Ahh yes, i forgot about the OC panel lol.. Ok cheers for your help, i will report back next week after I get the tanks filled


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Right I give up with offset. To hell with it. Unstable, no matter what I do. I could probably do 4.6ghz in the 1.27v range but it would have to be manual and I can't risk that. So I've backed down to 4.5 @ 1.22v, manual. Really annoyed because I wanted 4.6..


I understand wanting to keep the voltages as low as possible, but I think you could probably bump it up a hair more on vcore. I was wary of going to adaptive vcore, but it's been fine so far. 1.29-ish volts under load for 4.6, I might be able to lower that. Never tried offset vcore.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I understand wanting to keep the voltages as low as possible, but I think you could probably bump it up a hair more on vcore. I was wary of going to adaptive vcore, but it's been fine so far. 1.29-ish volts under load for 4.6, I might be able to lower that. Never tried offset vcore.


I don't know what adaptive is like because I can't use it apparently (on 125bclk), but I believe it has its own issues.

On offset, the voltages are all over the place. On manual, there isn't an issue (the voltage is very similar across all cores).

Have you used hwinfo64 to check the vid of all cores? On offset there's a huge difference between each core..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Have you used hwinfo64 to check the vid of all cores? On offset there's a huge difference between each core..


Yeah, they differ by a couple thousandths of a volt across the lot. Varies during the task, even the AIDA64 stress test says the cores are all at 100%, but the voltages vary by .001~.004v


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, they differ by a couple thousandths of a volt across the lot. Varies during the task, even the AIDA64 stress test says the cores are all at 100%, but the voltages vary by .001~.004v


Well for me, using offset, there is almost .05 difference.. It's insane..


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm stable at 4.6ghz CPU, 4.4ghz cache at 1.263v CPU, 1.246 cache. RAM 8x4gb at 3200 16-16-16-35 1T with Samsung singled sided 8x4gb 1.65v 3200 profile at 1.4v.







Temps get a bit high when stress testing but I'm going to reapply the thermal paste on my Corsair H110i GT, I always have trouble getting it applied right first time. And yes, I know, pea sized drop in centre of CPU and cross tighten the heatsink. While gaming though temps are fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Is it safe to run the RVE with only the 8-pin EPS plugged in? There should be the 8-pin + 4-pin EPS.

One of my PSUs is showing some symptoms. And the other lacks one of it's 2 8-pin EPS cables. I soldered that poor fella to my AMD rig.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is it safe to run the RVE with only the 8-pin EPS plugged in? There should be the 8-pin + 4-pin EPS.
> 
> One of my PSUs is showing some symptoms. And the other lacks one of it's 2 8-pin EPS cables. I soldered that poor fella to my AMD rig.


Thats fine to run the RVE on just the 8 pin EPS.... the 4 pin is really for heavy loads for example under Ln2.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is it safe to run the RVE with only the 8-pin EPS plugged in? There should be the 8-pin + 4-pin EPS.
> 
> One of my PSUs is showing some symptoms. And the other lacks one of it's 2 8-pin EPS cables. I soldered that poor fella to my AMD rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine to run the RVE on just the 8 pin EPS.... the 4 pin is really for heavy loads for example under Ln2.
Click to expand...

Great!

Thanks man.


----------



## mus1mus

Is W10 not playing nice with this board on UEFI mode?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is W10 not playing nice with this board on UEFI mode?


Hello

In which way? No issues here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In which way? No issues here.


Installed W10 on UEFI mode today. But keep getting reboots on slightest of loads like running CPU-Z and loading a Graphics load. No BSODs. Just reboots.

I might have narrowed it to a Driver issue when installed AMD Graphics Driver. But wanted to hear if this is an isolated case.

W10 has no issues when installed on Legacy mode though. And yep, switch back to Mint and test after those funky stuff.


----------



## dkevox

Been using win 10 for a couple weeks with no issues. nvidia cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> Been using win 10 for a couple weeks with no issues. nvidia cards.


lol - been using it for months... and there are still a shipload of things that need fixin'


----------



## dkevox

OK :/ ... I should have said "nothing causing my comp to crash when i try to stress the cpu" since it was in response to the discussion before that.

As far as stuff needing fixed, I'll deal with it over having to use win 8 any day, so glad I just skipped that OS.

The only real strange thing I've had issues with is microsoft edge. I wanted to try the new browser just cause, but it was laggy and had serious issues loading pages, and would freeze constantly. I eventually installed chrome and it worked butter smooth as usual.

So not sure what that issue is, I haven't found many people reporting such problems. I don't know if it's cause of the x99 platform, or the fact i'm running 3D surround, or nvidia drivers, or chipset drivers. I don't care enough to figure it out though, chrome works beautiful as always so goodbye edge.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> OK :/ ... I should have said "nothing causing my comp to crash when i try to stress the cpu" since it was in response to the discussion before that.
> 
> As far as stuff needing fixed, I'll deal with it over having to use win 8 any day, so glad I just skipped that OS.
> 
> The only real strange thing I've had issues with is microsoft edge. I wanted to try the new browser just cause, but it was laggy and had serious issues loading pages, and would freeze constantly. I eventually installed chrome and it worked butter smooth as usual.
> 
> So not sure what that issue is, I haven't found many people reporting such problems. I don't know if it's cause of the x99 platform, or the fact i'm running 3D surround, or nvidia drivers, or chipset drivers. I don't care enough to figure it out though, chrome works beautiful as always so goodbye edge.


yeah - edge takes a while to get use to, but won't be more than a browser built for portable devices.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

The bug of the adaptive mode for the Cache has been resolved (for Intel) ?
On an Asrock, the Cache Voltage is in Adaptive Mode and no problem (stable)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is W10 not playing nice with this board on UEFI mode?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> In which way? No issues here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Installed W10 on UEFI mode today. But keep getting reboots on slightest of loads like running CPU-Z and loading a Graphics load. No BSODs. Just reboots.
> 
> I might have narrowed it to a Driver issue when installed AMD Graphics Driver. But wanted to hear if this is an isolated case.
> 
> W10 has no issues when installed on Legacy mode though. And yep, switch back to Mint and test after those funky stuff.
Click to expand...

Hi Praz

Solved the issue by tweaking the DIGI controls.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

@Tideman, we have the same processor. Jpmboy got me straight...if your memory is close to or the same as mine, I can take pics of my bios settings and you can compare...maybe it will help, I dunno.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamondFL*
> 
> @Tideman, we have the same processor. Jpmboy got me straight...if your memory is close to or the same as mine, I can take pics of my bios settings and you can compare...maybe it will help, I dunno.


Hey. I think I'm okay now, but I'd really like some thoughts on this;

Recently another member on here (Mr-Dark) shared his trick for getting the Vcore to drop at idle *without using either offset or adaptive*..

It involves disabling 'Fully Manual Mode' but setting your desired manual load vcore. Then switch c-states from auto to enabled and set the following;

Enhanced C1 - enabled
C3 - Enabled
C6 - Disabled
C-State Limit - C2

Now I did this, and I'll admit I began to doubt that this was really working so decided to ditch it. Then I decided to try it again. This time I checked the _Vcore_ readings rather than the VID, which remain static with any manual setting. My vcore now reads between *0.6-0.8v at idle.* and ramps up to the manual voltage I set at load. Both hwinfo64 and AIDA64 report this. Cpu-z only reports the VID, so its reading remains static (this is what had me confused/concerned initially)..

So I'm now sitting on 4.5GHz / 1.216 vcore (vid shows 1.22), but only 0.8 vcore/1500mhz idle.. Temps also reflect this.

Hope this is not too good to be true, so I'd like some thoughts on this. Is this really just adaptive? And why can't I find any info on this?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

One thing that had me scratching my head was the power options in Windows. I had mine set to "performance" instead of "balanced" and my voltages would never drop at idle. Check BIOS, yep, have adaptive (I know you're not using it), but vcore stays at the high setting no matter. Finally got the hint and set it to balanced. And this is with all the C-states and stuff disabled in BIOS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey. I think I'm okay now, but I'd really like some thoughts on this;
> 
> Recently another member on here (Mr-Dark) shared his trick for getting the Vcore to drop at idle *without using either offset or adaptive*..
> 
> It involves disabling 'Fully Manual Mode' but setting your desired manual load vcore. Then switch c-states from auto to enabled and set the following;
> 
> Enhanced C1 - enabled
> C3 - Enabled
> C6 - Disabled
> C-State Limit - C2
> 
> Now I did this, and I'll admit I began to doubt that this was really working so decided to ditch it. Then I decided to try it again. This time I checked the _Vcore_ readings rather than the VID, which remain static with any manual setting. My vcore now reads between *0.6-0.8v at idle.* and ramps up to the manual voltage I set at load. Both hwinfo64 and AIDA64 report this. Cpu-z only reports the VID, so its reading remains static (this is what had me confused/concerned initially)..
> 
> So I'm now sitting on 4.5GHz / 1.216 vcore (vid shows 1.22), but only 0.8 vcore/1500mhz idle.. Temps also reflect this.
> 
> Hope this is not too good to be true, so I'd like some thoughts on this. Is this really just adaptive? And why can't I find any info on this?


Hello

These are separate processes. This configuration still supplies the set VCORE to the cores. With C-States enabled the individual cores can lower this voltage based on the current C-State within the confines of the P-State the system is currently at. The set VCORE is still being used with most of the voltage difference between the VCORE and C-State voltage value being shed as heat.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> These are separate processes. This configuration still supplies the set VCORE to the cores. *With C-States enabled the individual cores can lower this voltage based on the current C-State within the confines of the P-State the system is currently at*. The set VCORE is still being used with most of the voltage difference between the VCORE and C-State voltage value being shed as heat.


Hey thanks for your reply on this. Okay so if I'm following you right you're saying that the vcore is being lowered, but only within windows (assuming correct power plan is being used)? Outside this, the manual vcore is applied. Is this right?

edit: Sorry probably way off.....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey thanks for your reply on this. Okay so if I'm following you right you're saying that the vcore is being lowered, but only within windows (assuming correct power plan is being used)? Outside this, the manual vcore is applied. Is this right?
> 
> edit: Sorry probably way off.....


Hello

No. The set VCORE is being sent to the CPU. Internal to the processor the voltage is lowered per core based on C and P-States.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No. The set VCORE is being sent to the CPU. Internal to the processor the voltage is lowered per core based on C and P-States.


Okay I see now..

It still seems to me like it's a slightly better option than using the usual manual/default c-states setting though. Are there any down sides I should be aware of running it like this? I have yet to face an instability issues (realbench tests, many hours GTAV).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay I see now..
> 
> It still seems to me like it's a slightly better option than using the usual manual/default c-states setting though. Are there any down sides I should be aware of running it like this? I have yet to face an instability issues (realbench tests, many hours GTAV).


Hello

If the system is stable there nothing negative to be concerned about. However, assuming this is done to either reduce power usage or to save some perceived wear and tear on the on processor adaptive voltage mode or, depending on settings, offset mode will produce similar or better results.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the system is stable there nothing negative to be concerned about. However, assuming this is done to either reduce power usage or to save some perceived wear and tear on the on processor adaptive voltage mode or, depending on settings, offset mode will produce similar or better results.


Okay I read you, thanks for clearing things up for me btw. The problem with offset mode for me personally is it's unstable and seemed to require more voltage than manual.. The VID on each core for example differed by a lot, as opposed to manual where it's similar across the board. Although I will say that I was not paying attention to the Vcore sensors at that time, which I now realize is the more important thing to be checking. It may well have been too low (doubt it cause temps indicated otherwise). So I might consider giving 4.6 with offset another go..

@CrazyDiamond, thanks for your offer to share your bios settings with me, that'd be great. It's worth a shot I think and might help in getting to the bottom of my instability in offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay I read you, thanks for clearing things up for me btw. The problem with offset mode for me personally is it's unstable and seemed to require more voltage than manual.. The VID on each core for example differed by a lot, as opposed to manual where it's similar across the board. Although I will say that I was not paying attention to the Vcore sensors at that time, which I now realize is the more important thing to be checking. It may well have been too low (doubt it cause temps indicated otherwise). So I might consider giving 4.6 with offset another go..
> 
> @CrazyDiamond, thanks for your offer to share your bios settings with me, that'd be great. It's worth a shot I think and might help in getting to the bottom of my instability in offset.


if you are on 125 strap then use offset voltage for vcore, for 100 strap, adaptive is the way to go if you want your cpu to idle at low voltage (eg, dynamic clocks and voltage).


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are on 125 strap then use offset voltage for vcore, for 100 strap, adaptive is the way to go if you want your cpu to idle at low voltage (eg, dynamic clocks and voltage).


I'm on 125. I wish I'd chosen my ram more wisely..

I'm going to try messing with offset again when I get the chance, but it really is a pain. Needed more voltage, ended up with more heat than manual and no sign of stability at 4.6. Are there any settings that need playing with when using offset that might affect stability? Maybe something I missed.. So far I haven't really adjusted much, outside vcore, apart from LLC, Input and CPU Current Capability. That's pretty much it I think, rest has been left auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> I'm on 125. I wish I'd chosen my ram more wisely..
> 
> I'm going to try messing with offset again when I get the chance, but it really is a pain. Needed more voltage, ended up with more heat than manual and *no sign of stability at 4.6.* Are there any settings that need playing with when using offset that might affect stability? Maybe something I missed.. So far I haven't really adjusted much, outside vcore, apart from LLC, Input and CPU Current Capability. That's pretty much it I think, rest has been left auto.


so for 4.6 (46x100) try adaptive - eg, 5mV offset and the remainder in turbo adding up to the voltage that the chip "needs". if you are at 4.625 right now, drop 10mV/100mHz/core (so, for an 8 core... 10x0.25x8 = -20mV for 4.6 vs 4.625GHz). other settings are in the bios pics below (as a general guide)

46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file

yes, this cpu only needs 1.21V for 4.6.


----------



## lyaliuae

Hello,

Guys what do you think of this Corsair RAM Dominator Platinum cmd32gx4m4b3000c15 on Rampage V 3.1?

Any advices will be much appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## lyaliuae

Hello,

Please ignore the previous post, because I can't edit it now.

I think it's the right time for me to build a new system as my current system:
980x
Rampag III Extreme
Corsair dominator gt 12
EVGA GTX 680
Crucial m5
3WD hdds

I am having some issues with my current system like bsod errors from a few months and already replaced the RAM, one of of hhds, and the graphic card as well due to so problems with these parts but because of the bsods errors which I am getting it almost daily already tried my best to solve it without success yet. I've decided to build a new system and some parts already purchased.

So, guys what do you think of this Corsair RAM Dominator Platinum cmd32gx4m4b3000c15 on ASUS Rampage V 3.1? Already decided to buy this board.









And should I go fo 5930K or 5960K? Anyone tried the new Corsair Hydro Series H110i?

I already purchased these parts:
Samsung 850pro
AX 860
ASUS DVD Writer
2x WD Enterprise
ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-2B
Corsair 900D

Any advice will be much appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## dkevox

Go for the 5820k. It doesn't sound like you are going to go SLI or need 40 PCIe 3.0 lanes.

That is unless you do a lot of heavy cpu workload tasks. Then it could make sense to get the 5960x. But the 5960x is crazy overkill for a gaming computer.

The 5930k is kinda an awkward middle point. It's not really faster than the 5820k once overclocked, so really you're just paying for 40 PCIe lanes vs 28 and it's hard to justify.


----------



## lyaliuae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> Go for the 5820k. It doesn't sound like you are going to go SLI or need 40 PCIe 3.0 lanes.
> 
> That is unless you do a lot of heavy cpu workload tasks. Then it could make sense to get the 5960x. But the 5960x is crazy overkill for a gaming computer.
> 
> The 5930k is kinda an awkward middle point. It's not really faster than the 5820k once overclocked, so really you're just paying for 40 PCIe lanes vs 28 and it's hard to justify.


Hello dkevox,

Yes, you're right I am not going for SLI to be honest, sometimes I use my systems for converting videos, but not always. So, I will take your advice and go for 5820K and the cpu cooling will be H110i









However, I just wonder what about the RAM that I mentioned earlier Corsair RAM Dominator Platinum cmd32gx4m4b3000c15? Will it work fine with the board?

Thanks.


----------



## dkevox

It should. I'm running the 16gb version of that same kit and it works fine.

Just note that the corsair dominator airflow platinum is NOT compatible with this motherboard if you have a card in the first PCIe slot.

I think you will like your setup a lot. And the 5820k will still be blazing fast with 6 cores + hyper threading for occasional video encoding


----------



## lyaliuae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> It should. I'm running the 16gb version of that same kit and it works fine.
> 
> Just note that the corsair dominator airflow platinum is NOT compatible with this motherboard if you have a card in the first PCIe slot.
> 
> I think you will like your setup a lot. And the 5820k will still be blazing fast with 6 cores + hyper threading for occasional video encoding


Thank you very much, dkevox for all your help!

I don't think I will install the airflow, thanks for the note. I will go for the RAM today from amazon, and will buy the motherboard and cpu here in Dubai.

Can't wait to install the new parts.









Thanks a lot, mate!


----------



## Mike52

Hello guys, who can faced there 's a of this problem 



 (Here only asus rampage extreme V)/ My psu seasonic 1000xp platinum.
lights are on, run the system, we hear only the rotation of the cooler on the power supply . The system does not start . If you hold down the start button, the power supply is turned off. And so a few times until the system starts.
overclocking:?


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so for 4.6 (46x100) try adaptive - eg, 5mV offset and the remainder in turbo adding up to the voltage that the chip "needs". if you are at 4.625 right now, drop 10mV/100mHz/core (so, for an 8 core... 10x0.25x8 = -20mV for 4.6 vs 4.625GHz). other settings are in the bios pics below (as a general guide)
> 
> 46c42m26t.zip 3688k .zip file
> 
> yes, this cpu only needs 1.21V for 4.6.


Hey. I don't want to run my ram at 2400 though, just feels wrong. If I want it to run at spec, then I will have to use offset won't I?

Thanks for the bios settings. +rep It'll be useful, no matter what I do. Also, 4.6 @ 1.21v that's crazy good! And I thought I was lucky to have that at 4.5..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey. *I don't want to run my ram at 2400 though, just feels wrong. If I want it to run at spec, then I will have to use offset won't I*?
> 
> Thanks for the bios settings. +rep It'll be useful, no matter what I do. Also, 4.6 @ 1.21v that's crazy good! And I thought I was lucky to have that at 4.5..


what exact ram kit? If it's the 3000*c15*'s that are in your sig, those will basically run what ever speed you want (3200 on strap 100 should be easy). 2666/100 works fine, 3200 also. you can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap, if that is what you are asking. Offset vcore is unrelated to ram frequency except for those ram freqs that "prefer" 125 strap.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what exact ram kit? If it's the *3000c15's that are in your sig, those will basically run what ever speed you want (3200 on strap 100 should be easy)*. 2666/100 works fine, 3200 also. you can't use adaptive vcore on 125 strap, if that is what you are asking. Offset vcore is unrelated to ram frequency except for those ram freqs that "prefer" 125 strap.


Really? Well I'm really glad to hear that. To achieve that (3200), won't the dram voltage need bumping up quite a bit from its default (xmp setting)? If so, I doubt I have adequate cooling for that. Yes, my ram is the G.Skill 3000C15Q-16GRR.

I'm going to give it a try anyway. Definitely given up on offset for good. I know now, using manual, that 1.280v is required for 4.6GHz (real bench stability) yet with offset I can keep raising the vcore above that and it's unstable lol... So what you've just told me now gives me hope, assuming adaptive doesn't have the same issue. Will report back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Really? Well I'm really glad to hear that. To achieve that (3200), won't the dram voltage need bumping up quite a bit from its default (xmp setting)? If so, I doubt I have adequate cooling for that. Yes, my ram is the G.Skill 3000C15Q-16GRR.
> 
> I'm going to give it a try anyway. Definitely given up on offset for good. I know now, using manual, that 1.280v is required for 4.6GHz (real bench stability) yet with offset I can keep raising the vcore above that and it's unstable lol... So what you've just told me now gives me hope, assuming adaptive doesn't have the same issue. Will report back.


for 3200 on strap 100 set dram timings to 16-16-16-42-1T and 1.375-1.4V. VSA 1.000V +/- .05V (eg 1.05 - 0.95V) and take it from there. Or.. load the 4x4 3200 1.3V hynix preset and change the primary timings to the same - start at 1.4V. DDR4 does not get hot at all at these voltages. Highest I've seen running 32GB at 1.45V is mid 30s with the on-IC sensor, and only 30C with a T-probe stuck under the heatsink.
Enjoy.









So then, for Adaptive vcore set 0.005V in offset and 1.275V in Turbo. Will load exactly the same 1.28V you had in fixed. Disable sleep states and make sure VR Fault is disabled in bios.


----------



## Kimir

You should be able to do 3200 with 1.395v, if C15 isn't stable, go for C16-16-16-36.
You can load preset from the RVE as well then set primary timings as I mentioned. Are your 3000C15Q-16GRR Hynix or Samsung based? (can be checked with Aida)


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 3200 on strap 100 set dram timings to 16-16-16-42-1T and 1.375-1.4V. VSA 1.000V +/- .05V (eg 1.05 - 0.95V) and take it from there. Or.. load the 4x4 3200 1.3V hynix preset and change the primary timings to the same - start at 1.4V. DDR4 does not get hot at all at these voltages. Highest I've seen running 32GB at 1.45V is mid 30s with the on-IC sensor, and only 30C with a T-probe stuck under the heatsink.
> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then, for Adaptive vcore set 0.005V in offset and 1.275V in Turbo. Will load exactly the same 1.28V you had in fixed. Disable sleep states and make sure VR Fault is disabled in bios.


Update-

Had some difficulty getting through post, think it was because I launched straight into applying many of your bios settings and should have done it in smaller steps.

Just managed to get into windows now with mem at 3200mhz 16-16-16-42 1t. with 1.4v. I didn't start with any of the profiles, just put it in manually. Going to check stability now and will update.

@ Kimir: I checked using aida, and they are samsung unfortunately.. I thought these kits were all hynix...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Update-
> 
> Had some difficulty getting through post, think it was because I launched straight into applying many of your bios settings and should have done it in smaller steps.
> 
> Just managed to get into windows now with mem at 3200mhz 16-16-16-42 1t. with 1.4v. I didn't start with any of the profiles, just put it in manually. Going to check stability now and will update.
> 
> @ Kimir: I checked using aida, and they are samsung unfortunately.. I thought these kits were all hynix...


Yeah, I bought that kit recently hearing they were Hynix and mine were Samsung too.

Good news is the new Samsung modules overclock pretty good and I'm at 16-16-16-36 1T 3200MHZ with the 8x4GB Samsung Singled Sided 1.65V memory preset at 1.4v.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, I bought that kit recently hearing they were Hynix and mine were Samsung too.
> 
> Good news is the new Samsung modules overclock pretty good and I'm at 16-16-16-36 1T 3200MHZ with the 8x4GB Samsung Singled Sided 1.65V memory preset at 1.4v.


Hey thanks for that, I didn't use a preset (assume that's the best way?).

Looking good so far regards to overall stability anyway (this is with 100 strap, 4.6GHz). Real bench benchmarks been running for 25 mins so far (usually very quick to show instability I find). Can't run the stress test because it's been buggy for me. Any suggestions for giving the ram a proper test? Guess memtest is one to get?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Any suggestions for giving the ram a proper test? Guess memtest is one to get?


Hello

Memtest for Windows or Google stressapptest.


----------



## Kimir

Google stressapptest is awesome! Thanks Raja and Praz for the find, huge time saver.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Google stressapptest is awesome! Thanks Raja and Praz for the find, huge time saver.


Hello

That was Raja's find. I only did some testing.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey thanks for that, I didn't use a preset (assume that's the best way?).
> 
> Looking good so far regards to overall stability anyway (this is with 100 strap, 4.6GHz). Real bench benchmarks been running for 25 mins so far (usually very quick to show instability I find). Can't run the stress test because it's been buggy for me. Any suggestions for giving the ram a proper test? Guess memtest is one to get?


HCI Memtest is good but for 32GB of RAM it's best to run it 16 times using 2048mb of RAM each test.

I made a batch file that opens it up 16 times but you still need to manually type in 2048mb and hit 'Okay' a couple times for each instance of it.

It's very reliable though to find errors. You usually want to run the 16 tests to 500% or so. At those settings I posted I left HCI MemTest on all day at work and it ran to 800% with those settings zero errors.


----------



## Tideman

Okay so got an error pretty quickly in memtest. I used the 4x4 samsung single-sided 1.65v preset by the way (1.5v was the other one listed). With 16-16-16-36 1t and 1.4v.

That the right preset to be using? Guess I could try upping the dram voltage.. Hope it's not a bad stick.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay so got an error pretty quickly in memtest. I used the 4x4 samsung single-sided 1.65v preset by the way (1.5v was the other one listed). With 16-16-16-36 1t and 1.4v.
> 
> That the right preset to be using? Guess I could try upping the dram voltage.. Hope it's not a bad stick.


I used the 8x4GB Single Sided 3200 1.65v preset.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I used the 8x4GB Single Sided 3200 1.65v preset.


Okay, yeah that's why I decided to try the 1.65v one.

Noticed I did not have 'Mode 2' selected under Rampage Tweak which was on auto. Does that have much of an effect? I did that anyway and started memtest again, no errors so far.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Rampage Tweak Mode 2 always gives me a hang at Q Code bd, does anybody know what Rampage Tweak Mode 2 does?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, yeah that's why I decided to try the 1.65v one.
> 
> Noticed I did not have 'Mode 2' selected under Rampage Tweak which was on auto. Does that have much of an effect? I did that anyway and started memtest again, no errors so far.


I select Mode 1, then apply the Samsung 8x4gb singled sided 3200 1.65v settings, then changing the timings to 16-16-16-36 1T. You can try Mode 2 as well though I've read some have trouble with Mode 2.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I select Mode 1, then apply the Samsung 8x4gb singled sided 3200 1.65v settings, then changing the timings to 16-16-16-36 1T. You can try Mode 2 as well though I've read some have trouble with Mode 2.


Yeah it's all gone crazy for me now, restarts, freezing after setting Mode 2 and trying another preset (as well as tweaking SA voltage)..

And I'd obviously be using the 4x4gb preset as I have 16gb. I'd assume they're basically the same otherwise? I'll try that one again anyway, thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Yeah it's all gone crazy for me now, restarts, freezing after setting Mode 2 and trying another preset (as well as tweaking SA voltage)..
> 
> And I'd obviously be using the 4x4gb preset as I have 16gb. I'd assume they're basically the same otherwise? I'll try that one again anyway, thanks.


SA voltage might be the trouble. But with my 8x4GB kit the 4x4GB caused errors and the 8x4GB preset worked. I think the timings are not as tight on the second preset. I'd start SA at .85 then go up .05 and see if it stable, if not up .05 more etc. On my 5960x I use .98 SA voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, yeah that's why I decided to try the 1.65v one.
> 
> Noticed I did not have 'Mode 2' selected under Rampage Tweak which was on auto. Does that have much of an effect? I did that anyway and started memtest again, no errors so far.


I've been running mode 2 since launch... probably best to have @[email protected]or @Praz chime in on the different modes...


----------



## [email protected]

Mode 2 is better for good DRAM modules, but can be more difficult for modules that don't have much headroom in the bin.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Mode 2 is better for good DRAM modules, but can be more difficult for modules that don't have much headroom in the bin.


Ah okay, useful to know thanks. Back on Mode 1 now, and this time I've made 30 mins into memtest (12 instances). On Mode 2 I had an error, freezes or restarts within 5-10 mins.

However, I also lowered the SA voltage right down to 0.85 from where I was previously testing it, which was the 0.90-1.0 range so...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ah okay, useful to know thanks. Back on Mode 1 now, and this time I've made 30 mins into memtest (12 instances). On Mode 2 I had an error, freezes or restarts within 5-10 mins.
> 
> However, I also lowered the SA voltage right down to 0.85 from where I was previously testing it, which was the 0.90-1.0 range so...


If the HCI MemTest gets to 500% you're good to go. And for 16GB of RAM I'd run 8 instances at 2048mb.


----------



## Jpmboy

With HCI memtest, you should run one instance per active thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them. So for an 8 core - 16 instances, 6 core - 12 instances (per the readme file that comes with it.)


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With HCI memtest, you should run one instance per active thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them. So for an 8 core - 16 instances, 6 core - 12 instances (per the readme file that comes with it.)


You're right, I thought it was divided by how much RAM you had but it's per core like you said.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With HCI memtest, you should run one instance per active thread and divide 90% of ram equally between them. So for an 8 core - 16 instances, 6 core - 12 instances (per the readme file that comes with it.)


Ok glad I've been doing it right

I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...

Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


----------



## thrgk

JPMboy I got my gskill 3200 stable at the xmp settings of 16 16 16 36 2 so I guess I will sell that corsair ram I bought off you a few months ago.

If I put up a sale post can you post in the saleague threads the ram capabilities ? Thought you said 3200 cas 15 and stuff but I don't remember lol


----------



## Nizzen

I can now confirm that 3x Titan X + Intel p3700 nvme + Samsung sm951 nvme m.2 + 3x samsung 850pro R0 works together in Rampage V extreme
















All ssd's get full speed!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I can now confirm that 3x Titan X + Intel p3700 nvme + Samsung sm951 nvme m.2 + 3x samsung 850pro R0 works together in Rampage V extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ssd's get full speed!


Welcome to club overkill!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok glad I've been doing it right
> 
> I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...
> 
> Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


SA voltage I wouldn't go over 1.5v, CPU Input you can go up to 1.95v. Try at .85 and increase .05 until it is stable.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok glad I've been doing it right
> 
> I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...
> 
> Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


Also try 16-16-16-36 2T, some cpus won't run at 1T, or try 17-17-17-37 1T as well.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Turned on my rig today, no signal.

Cleared CMOS, changed DP cable, tried just one monitor, nothing - no signal at all. Everything was working great last night - no issues whatsoever.

Can't figure out what's wrong(?) - I see 'A2' on the RVE so can anyone help?

It doesn't even POST so I can't get into the BIOS!









HELP!


----------



## Silent Scone

Have you plugged anything else into it recently? Check PCIe power connectors on GPU with display output, or try connecting DP cable to another card. A2 suggests it's looking for a boot device.

Failing that disconnect all attached storage devices including usb and try again


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok glad I've been doing it right
> 
> I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...
> 
> Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


Hello

See if UEFI v1601 offers any improvements. It can be downloaded at ASUS.com. I'm assuming SA voltage at 1.904V is a typo? Really no need to go beyond 1.15V.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> See if UEFI v1601 offers any improvements. It can be downloaded at ASUS.com. I'm assuming SA voltage at 1.904V is a typo? Really no need to go beyond 1.15V.


Didn't know there was a new one out, I will give it a go, thanks. Yes that was a typo, I meant 0.904.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok glad I've been doing it right
> 
> I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...
> 
> Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


Is normal when running several instances of MemTest for your PC to slow down, not a sign of instability.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is normal when running several instances of MemTest for your PC to slow down, not a sign of instability.


Okay, well I'm getting freezes/restarts pretty consistently.. Can't reach even an hour before they happen. With the System Agent voltage, I've tried in the lower and upper range and still can't pass over an hour of memtest without a freeze or restart. I've given up for now... I tried 2t as you suggested by the way and still no luck.. I have not tried increasing the dram voltage yet (past 1.4v). How much is safe? Might have to try 2666mhz... or just ditch this kit and buy a 3200 one and spare myself this bs.


----------



## mus1mus

My 16GB 2400 Kit reached an OC of 3200 16-17-17-17-CR1 At 100 BCLK. 1.425 Eventual and 1.4 RAM Voltage. 1.08 SA.

Try giving it a relaxed timings like 17-17-17-35-CR1. If that can pass, try lowering CL to 16-17-17-35 to confirm stability.

My chips are Samsung's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, well I'm getting freezes/restarts pretty consistently.. Can't reach even an hour before they happen. With the System Agent voltage, I've tried in the lower and upper range and still can't pass over an hour of memtest without a freeze or restart. I've given up for now... I tried 2t as you suggested by the way and still no luck.. I have not tried increasing the dram voltage yet (past 1.4v). How much is safe? Might have to try 2666mhz... or just ditch this kit and buy a 3200 one and spare myself this bs.


post screen shots of you bios settings (usb key in any slot, hit F12 on every bios page - scroll where needed) when in windows, select the pics, right click>send to>compressed zip. POst the zip fiile here and we'll take a look.


----------



## Agenesis

On my third clean Windows 10 install now. One of the chipset drivers on the Asus website causes Explorer to lock up...don't install it.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post screen shots of you bios settings (usb key in any slot, hit F12 on every bios page - scroll where needed) when in windows, select the pics, right click>send to>compressed zip. POst the zip fiile here and we'll take a look.


Hi, yeah I would really appreciate that so take a look. I'm at my wits end here.. Furthest I made it so far with some tweaking was 1hr 30 mins in memtest before the monitor lost signal and I had to restart... That was with 0.95 SA voltage. Tried lower and no luck, tried slightly over 1.0v and no luck.. Tried looser timings as some have suggested. Sometimes memtest reports an error or other times the system freezes, loses signal etc..

I'm running the Balanced power plan btw.

biossettings.zip 3431k .zip file


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm probably the last guy to take DRAM OC'ing advice from, but that Rampage Tweak Mode 2 has never worked for me. And you have your Eventual DRAM voltages on Auto. That might be an issue, I've always manually set those just a little lower than my set DRAM voltage (the pink 1.4v you show). What I've read is the higher DRAM voltage helps it pass the rigorous training section, then the DRAM can run at a little lower Eventual voltage.

Good luck! You are way closer to running at 3200 than I am.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm probably the last guy to take DRAM OC'ing advice from, but that Rampage Tweak Mode 2 has never worked for me. And you have your Eventual DRAM voltages on Auto. That might be an issue, I've always manually set those just a little lower than my set DRAM voltage (the pink 1.4v you show). What I've read is the higher DRAM voltage helps it pass the rigorous training section, then the DRAM can run at a little lower Eventual voltage.
> 
> Good luck! You are way closer to running at 3200 than I am.


Yeah I wasn't sure about that one so left it alone but I tried changing it to 1.395 and got an error quite quickly in memtest. But you might be right, this must be the important one and the actual final dram voltage then. +rep for pointing that out! I'll try set it to 1.4.. and then start playing with the SA voltage again.

As for the Mode, yeah I still can't decide which one to use. Stability has been an issue for me in both modes.. Might try Mode 1 again..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Stability has been an issue for me in both modes.










We need a Mode 3


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a Mode 3


Hello

For the purpose of stability at a given frequency an additional mode would only result in a decrease of overall performance.


----------



## Tideman

Can System Agent voltage cause display driver crashes? Trying to determine the cause of this.. I get it while running memtest...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For the purpose of stability at a given frequency an additional mode would only result in a decrease of overall performance.


It was an obviously poor attempt at humor on my part, I have no idea what Mode 1 or Mode 2 even do.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Ok glad I've been doing it right
> 
> I can't get stable. That last memtest run ended up showing instability at around 50 min (monitor lost signal/wouldn't respond). Decided to try _increasing_ the SA again (from around .86-87 up to 1.904). Nvidia driver crash within 10 mins...
> 
> Almost seems like the higher the System Agent voltage, the more unstable my system gets.. Seems backward to me.. So I've now basically set it to default.. and will see how it goes.. Noticed that everythings slow to respond while running memtest... can't even open task manager, yet no errors the test is still running. This a sign of instability? Want to know if I should even bother continuing this run. At 30 mins so far..


You sure your monitor isn't going to sleep then because your using all your RAM the PC isn't responding and not waking up? Go into Control Panel 'Power Options'' and set it so the screen does not go to sleep or turn off and also set it that your PC itself does not go to sleep and/or hiberate. And stop your hard drive from turning off in Advanced Settings.

See this picture.


----------



## Kimir

You are not alone having a hard time with 3200.
After my day of 3D bench, I wanted to see if I could tighten some stuff on the 3200 setting, so I goes on mint and ran the stresstestapp for 2 hours, ended with errors after 1h40 or so. Tried again and froze after 50mins. Many more failed attempt after that lol.
So far I tried with 1.45v, Rampage Tweak auto instead of Mode 2, Not better.
SA to 0.980 to 1v gave me tons of errors instantly, so I'm back to 0.940 that is stable for 2h of the stresstestapp at 2666hz.
After that all, 4am me being tired and upset.. ran HCI "overnight" (from that 4am to 12am), had the display driver crashing as well but let it continue and ended up with that:

Stresstestapp is definitely faster in catching errors, one time when it didn't froze, it found 13 errors within the hour.

Right now, trying with 2 notch higher cache voltage (1.28v measured) in case the froze could come from that, even if stable for 2h of Aida64, enabled enhanced DRAM training in the bios, don't know if it will help. I don't want to go on C17 or 2T.
I didn't tried reverting to auto the secondary timings set by the 4x4 SS hynix 3200 1.3v profile yet.

At least it's bench stable, I could just use the ram at 2666, which is stock for my 2666C16 HyperX Predator hynix based.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It was an obviously poor attempt at humor on my part, I have no idea what Mode 1 or Mode 2 even do.


From the manual,
Mode 1 : memory compatibility.
Mode 2 : Overclocking and Performance.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> From the manual,
> Mode 1 : memory compatibility.
> Mode 2 : Overclocking and Performance.


Yeah, that's the description, but it doesn't explain what they do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Can System Agent voltage cause display driver crashes? Trying to determine the cause of this.. I get it while running memtest...


Yes potentially.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are not alone having a hard time with 3200.
> After my day of 3D bench, I wanted to see if I could tighten some stuff on the 3200 setting, so I goes on mint and ran the stresstestapp for 2 hours, ended with errors after 1h40 or so. Tried again and froze after 50mins. Many more failed attempt after that lol.
> So far I tried with 1.45v, Rampage Tweak auto instead of Mode 2, Not better.
> SA to 0.980 to 1v gave me tons of errors instantly, so I'm back to 0.940 that is stable for 2h of the stresstestapp at 2666hz.
> After that all, 4am me being tired and upset.. ran HCI "overnight" (from that 4am to 12am), had the display driver crashing as well but let it continue and ended up with that:
> 
> Stresstestapp is definitely faster in catching errors, one time when it didn't froze, it found 13 errors within the hour.
> 
> Right now, trying with 2 notch higher cache voltage (1.28v measured) in case the froze could come from that, even if stable for 2h of Aida64, enabled enhanced DRAM training in the bios, don't know if it will help. I don't want to go on C17 or 2T.
> I didn't tried reverting to auto the secondary timings set by the 4x4 SS hynix 3200 1.3v profile yet.
> 
> At least it's bench stable, I could just use the ram at 2666, which is stock for my 2666C16 HyperX Predator hynix based.
> From the manual,
> Mode 1 : memory compatibility.
> Mode 2 : Overclocking and Performance.


Can someone give me a link to the 'stresstestapp'? I googled it, no hits...


----------



## Levesque

Got my 5930k rock-stable at 4.4 with only 1.23v. Asus Rampage V, almost everything at ''Auto''. I set Vcore and Vcache at 1.23 and can get 4.4 on both. LLC level 8.

What setting in the BIOS is pumping the Vcore to 1.33v when stress testing? What setting is making my 1.23v go to 1.33v on high load?

Thx.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can someone give me a link to the 'stresstestapp'? I googled it, no hits...


It's a linux app, here the original post by Raja:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_30#post_24246597

Speaking of this, seems like my 3200 C16-16-16-36 1T is no longer stable unless I put 1.5v on my ram lol. Even 1.48v doesn't pass.
Got one stick that drop most of the time, must have a weak one in the kit.
Tried 16-18-18-36 1T, froze.
Trying 16-18-18-36 2T 1.4v now... (and failed lol, froze again)

That was the other day before I ran some 3D bench, 16-16-16-36 1T 1.4v:


success of 2666 C13-13-13-31 1T 1.35v

failing 3200 C16-16-16-36 1T 1.48v


Ran Geekbench on Tux too










edit: another example of errors (running 3200Mhz C15-15-15-35 1.5v)


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellow members be careful of dead cpus

lots of members are starting to mention it


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellow members be careful of dead cpus
> 
> lots of members are starting to mention it


Does anyone started to gather information on bios rev. and setting used, when it happened, other component in the build used (such as power supply)?

I have had to hard reset many times now, I'm always measuring my voltages since this is a bench table for me, I'm watching closely when Benching/stress testing, DMM at hand taking measurement every once in awhile.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's a linux app, here the original post by Raja:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_30#post_24246597
> 
> Speaking of this, seems like my 3200 C16-16-16-36 1T is no longer stable unless I put 1.5v on my ram lol. Even 1.48v doesn't pass.
> Got one stick that drop most of the time, must have a weak one in the kit.
> Tried 16-18-18-36 1T, froze.
> Trying 16-18-18-36 2T 1.4v now... (and failed lol, froze again)
> 
> That was the other day before I ran some 3D bench, 16-16-16-36 1T 1.4v:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> success of 2666 C13-13-13-31 1T 1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> failing 3200 C16-16-16-36 1T 1.48v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran Geekbench on Tux too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: another example of errors (running 3200Mhz C15-15-15-35 1.5v)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Test each module individually using the same slot for each test at the previously stable settings.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Test each module individually using the same slot for each test at the previously stable settings.


That's what I planned to do.








If I find the weak stick, I can put it in the nearest slot, that could help, if I understood how ram binning works lol.

Right now doing a test at 3000Mhz C15-15-15-35 1.4v (keeping the 3200 sub timing from profile), 30 minutes to go, no errors so far.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's what I planned to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I find the weak stick, I can put it in the nearest slot, that could help, if I understood how ram binning works lol.
> 
> Right now doing a test at 3000Mhz C15-15-15-35 1.4v (keeping the 3200 sub timing from profile), 30 minutes to go, no errors so far.


Actually the inside slots are harder. You should be putting the weaker sticks away from the CPU.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Silent Scone made an interesting observation regarding psu oem and the failures. Not anywhere near scientific, and since there are not that many psu oems it might just be another coincidence. I switched psu oem as a mine canary since I'm one of the few to survive the incident. If it happens again to me, then I know it wasn't my psu oem.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Actually the inside slots are harder. You should be putting the weaker sticks away from the CPU.


Roger that, should I try each stick in B1 or D1 then?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Roger that, should I try each stick in B1 or D1 then?


Idk how RVE labels their slots but, going from the left (I/O) side, the slot right before the CPU is the hardest.

Pic for reference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Edit:- So the strongest 2 stick sit in the 2 opposite closest slots to the CPU, & the weaker ones go in the backside.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's interesting, the only slots I've had drop have been on the slots away (other side of cpu) from the i/o slots. Usually the closest to the cpu, but occasionaly the far slot.


----------



## Kimir

Okey thanks.









B1 should do, since with 4 dimm I'm using only the red slots.

On a side note, I see on the Asus website there is a new bios available for the RVE:
RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 1601
Improve system stability.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> That's interesting, the only slots I've had drop have been on the slots away (other side of cpu) from the i/o slots. Usually the closest to the cpu, but occasionaly the far slot.


Well, if you do it the proper way, you are supposed to bin every single stick in all the slots & then use it in the slot it uses the lowest voltage in.

I binned mine at 3000C11, so I took every single stick, ran it at 3000C11 in all my slots & use it in the slot where it takes the lowest voltage to run 3000C11.

4 sticks & 4 slots, so it was 16 runs for me.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well, if you do it the proper way, you are supposed to bin every single stick in all the slots & then use it in the slot it uses the lowest voltage in.
> 
> I binned mine at 3000C11, so I took every single stick, ran it at 3000C11 in all my slots & use it in the slot where it takes the lowest voltage to run 3000C11.
> 
> 4 sticks & 4 slots, so it was 16 runs for me.


Yeah, I was still stuck in Ivy Bridge mode where you could just plug it in and go


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I was still stuck in Ivy Bridge mode where you could just plug it in and go


XMP should be that way. If its not, then its the board maker or Intel's fault.

Overclocking is complex.


----------



## Kimir

Well, actually, no boot by having only one stick in B1 (gave me Q-code 53: memory initialization error), booted with one in A1, doing the test with it right now.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, actually, no boot by having only one stick in B1 (gave me Q-code 53: memory initialization error), booted with one in A1, doing the test with it right now.


Back off or increase the voltage at which you are testing.

I have tried 4 quad sets (16sticks) all from different manufacturers, never had a stick that required more voltage in any other slot than B1.

Edit:- Actually, let it be. That means that you don't want to run that stick in that slot. But be sure to try other ones, because you'll eventually have to put one in there.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Back off or increase the voltage at which you are testing.
> 
> I have tried 4 quad sets (16sticks) all from different manufacturers, never had a stick that required more voltage in any other slot than B1.
> 
> Edit:- Actually, let it be. That means that you don't want to run that stick in that slot. But be sure to try other ones, because you'll eventually have to put one in there.


Yup, gonna do each stick in each slot, this stick passed in A1 slot, testing it in C1 (edit; passed, last one now). When I say pass, it mean 1 hour of the stressapptest.








There is already so many option in the RVE bios, but I kinda wish I could set the voltage per stick instead or per channel AB and CD, that would be complicated tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hi, yeah I would really appreciate that so take a look. I'm at my wits end here.. Furthest I made it so far with some tweaking was 1hr 30 mins in memtest before the monitor lost signal and I had to restart... That was with 0.95 SA voltage. Tried lower and no luck, tried slightly over 1.0v and no luck.. Tried looser timings as some have suggested. Sometimes memtest reports an error or other times the system freezes, loses signal etc..
> 
> I'm running the Balanced power plan btw.
> 
> biossettings.zip 3431k .zip file


for 3200, try to keep SA voltage in the 1.00-1.05V range.
Suggested changes:
1) Dram POwer phase to Optimized (you have 4 sticks - right?)
2) CPU IVR efficiency to High Performance
3) Lower your cache to 40 without changing the voltage. Some of your freeze symptoms may be cache. (or just leave cache on auto for now)
4) set CPU Input voltage to 1.92-1.95V (not shown in your screenies)
5) Set EVERYTHING below Command Rate (1T) to Auto. Skip the presets for now until you find a stable base. also set 16-18-18-44-1T if 16-16-16-35-1T keeps crashing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Fellow members be careful of dead cpus
> 
> lots of members are starting to mention it


wut?


----------



## MerkageTurk

There was a thread here on ocn, how the rampage or Asus motherboards are killing the cpu, no oc running stock or even xmp kills the cpu be careful


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 3200, try to keep SA voltage in the 1.00-1.05V range.
> Suggested changes:
> 1) Dram POwer phase to Optimized (you have 4 sticks - right?)
> 2) CPU IVR efficiency to High Performance
> 3) Lower your cache to 40 without changing the voltage. Some of your freeze symptoms may be cache. (or just leave cache on auto for now)
> 4) set CPU Input voltage to 1.92-1.95V (not shown in your screenies)
> 5) Set EVERYTHING below Command Rate (1T) to Auto. Skip the presets for now until you find a stable base. also set 16-18-18-44-1T if 16-16-16-35-1T keeps crashing.


Hey thanks for the reply. Almost tried everything at this stage (just updated to 1601, and no difference). So will try your suggestions. My Input has been at 1.93 btw, same as your setting (sorry it was not visible in screens).

I must mention that so far I've found anything greater than 1.0v SA has been less stable for me than lower values (tend to get more display related instabilities as opposed to mostly memtest errors when set in the lower range).. Anyway will do all that you've suggested and report back, thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> There was a thread here on ocn, how the rampage or Asus motherboards are killing the cpu, no oc running stock or even xmp kills the cpu be careful


yup... fairly old "news" tho.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup... fairly old "news" tho.


Just be careful

Also check the rog forum

There were couple in their this week


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply. Almost tried everything at this stage (just updated to 1601, and no difference). So will try your suggestions. My Input has been at 1.93 btw, same as your setting (sorry it was not visible in screens).
> 
> I must mention that so far I've found anything greater than 1.0v SA has been less stable for me than lower values (tend to get more display related instabilities as opposed to mostly memtest errors when set in the lower range).. Anyway will do all that you've suggested and report back, thanks.


Sa is very sample dependent.. so if <1.0V has been the sweet spot, stick with it. I think the main thing is to reset those ram timings, the values below command rate ( "T") really work together - tuning them takes time. Best to work with the Auto rules until you get stability. BTW - are the stick stable with any settings (lower freq or SPD even?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just be careful
> 
> Also check the rog forum
> 
> There were couple in their this week


I haven't experienced the overvolt anomaly... thru a ridiculous number of cold, warm, hard, and stupid hard resets so far. The problem is not reproducible and very sporadic... therefore any "precautions" are just guess work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just be careful
> 
> Also check the rog forum
> 
> There were couple in their this week


Hello

This has already been hashed out once and I believe there is also a dedicated thread regarding this. Please don't clog up these other threads with this stuff. Thank you.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes I was just telling fellow members just to be on the safe side

How is the new bios?

I am still on 0603

Plus if indo update can I downgrade back


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This has already been hashed out once and I believe there is also a dedicated thread regarding this. Please don't clog up these other threads with this stuff. Thank you.


+1 especially since you already posted it a page ago, or an hour earlier for those that don't have the same amount of post per page as me.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't experienced the overvolt anomaly... thru a ridiculous number of cold, warm, hard, and stupid hard resets so far. The problem is not reproducible and very sporadic... therefore any "precautions" are just guess work.


i have actually had a couple of this "overvolting" problems... although, bios shows up "cpu overvolt error" and takes me straight to the main uefi screen... cpu voltage goes up to 1.7v or 1.6v... i just kill the power and reset the machine... it magically goes back to normal... as you said, it is impossible to replicate the error...


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sa is very sample dependent.. so if <1.0V has been the sweet spot, stick with it. I think the main thing is to reset those ram timings, the values below command rate ( "T") really work together - tuning them takes time. Best to work with the Auto rules until you get stability. BTW - are the stick stable with any settings (lower freq or SPD even?)


Hey. I've tried all your suggestions, as well as the looser timings, and think I've tweaked everything possible at this stage and no luck. Even tried over 1.1v SA.. which usually ends up in a freeze. It's driving me nuts to put it lightly... I've found posts from g.skill reps stating 1.2-1.25v may be required for 3200.. but doubt that's safe so I didn't bother with that.

Maybe I have a bad stick, I don't know.. but I give up and I'm going to order the 3200 C15 kit tomorrow. Want to thank you again and everyone else who's offered advice but 3200 is just not happening on this kit it seems.. Damn that's the second part in this build I've wasted money on..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hey. I've tried all your suggestions, as well as the looser timings, and think I've tweaked everything possible at this stage and no luck. Even tried over 1.1v SA.. which usually ends up in a freeze. It's driving me nuts to put it lightly... I've found posts from g.skill reps stating 1.2-1.25v may be required for 3200.. but doubt that's safe so I didn't bother with that.
> 
> Maybe I have a bad stick, I don't know.. but I give up and I'm going to order the 3200 C15 kit tomorrow. Want to thank you again and everyone else who's offered advice but 3200 is just not happening on this kit it seems.. Damn that's the second part in this build I've wasted money on..


Hello

Test each module individually using the same slot for each test.


----------



## xarot

Hey I just puchased a 400 GB Intel 750 SSD, and had great trouble doing a fresh install of Windows 8 (because Win 8 product key doesn't work if I used Win 8.1 image and no Windows 10 thanks







). What did I exactly do wrong, each time upon install I got the error: Windows cannot be installed on this drive.

I disconnected everything except my SATA burner and installed the 750 into the bottom slot in the mobo. I used CSM to set PCIe to "UEFI first" and tried every option to "UEFI only" and booted from 'UEFI' DVD but no success. I tried to load up the driver from the included DVD but got nowhere.

Then I downloaded new Intel driver and while I still got that error message but for some reason I was able to press next and now all is good and installed. Whoa.







Is it really this hard or is it just the Windows playing dumb here? Using latest bios for my R5E.


----------



## petedread

SupremeFX control panel has disappeared in windows 10! I can not find it in apps or programs. Trying to install new driver on rog RVE support page just gets stuck in a reboot loop. It is always uninstalling old driver. Windows must be installing a driver every time a audio driver gets uninstalled. I guess both drivers are Realteck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> SupremeFX control panel has disappeared in windows 10! I can not find it in apps or programs. Trying to install new driver on rog RVE support page just gets stuck in a reboot loop. It is always uninstalling old driver. Windows must be installing a driver every time a audio driver gets uninstalled. I guess both drivers are Realteck.


disable windows automatic "updates"


----------



## KedarWolf

With my G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 at 3200 16-16-16-36 1T if I set the RAM on Mode 2 and run 16 instances of HCI MemTest to 800% while I'm a work on my 5960x with each instance at 2000mb I'll get two instances with one error during the run.

On Mode 1 I get zero errors. Can I still run on Mode 2 you think or to be completely safe should I stay on Mode 1?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With my G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 at 3200 16-16-16-36 1T if I set the RAM on Mode 2 and run 16 instances of HCI MemTest to 800% while I'm a work on my 5960x with each instance at 2000mb I'll get two instances with one error during the run.
> 
> On Mode 1 I get zero errors. Can I still run on Mode 2 you think or to be completely safe should I stay on Mode 1?


Hello

If you are getting errors with Mode 2 the timings are too tight for stability. For stability you will need to either tune the offending timings manually or use Mode 1.


----------



## KedarWolf

Should I try 16-17-17-37 or do I need to adjust the sub timings? And will it be faster 16-17-17-37 1T Mode 2 or best sticking to other timings Mode 1?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Should I try 16-17-17-37 or do I need to adjust the sub timings? And will it be faster 16-17-17-37 1T Mode 2 or best sticking to other timings Mode 1?


Hello

No. The secondary and tertiary timings that the Mode selection is setting.


----------



## thrgk

What is the difference between mode 1 and mode 2? I thought mode 2 was best to use for overclocking ram? Also is optimized ok to use for dram power phase or standard best for ram not on water?


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> SupremeFX control panel has disappeared in windows 10! I can not find it in apps or programs. Trying to install new driver on rog RVE support page just gets stuck in a reboot loop. It is always uninstalling old driver. Windows must be installing a driver every time a audio driver gets uninstalled. I guess both drivers are Realteck.


I just installed the new driver and all went well. The old driver uninstalled no problem and the new driver installed no problem.

While I was at it I flashed my BIOS to 1601. Anybody know what improvements other than " System stability" came with 1601?

Thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> While I was at it I flashed my BIOS to 1601. Anybody know what improvements other than " System stability" came with 1601?.


Hello

Mostly memory overclock auto rules. If after flashing the memory overclock is no longer stable and there is not the desire to retune flash back to the previous UEFI version used.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Mostly memory overclock auto rules. If after flashing the memory overclock is no longer stable and there is not the desire to retune flash back to the previous UEFI version used.


Thanks Praz


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lonestar166*
> 
> Thanks Praz


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No. The secondary and tertiary timings that the Mode selection is setting.


Thanks Praz...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Thanks Praz...


Hello

You're welcome. The mode option also changes some things that there is not access to. But in your situation of only a couple of errors with 800% coverage it should be possible to work that out with the available settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Should I try 16-17-17-37 or do I need to adjust the sub timings? And will it be faster 16-17-17-37 1T Mode 2 or best sticking to other timings Mode 1?


Defintely follow Praz's advice on this. One thing worth looking at is some memory benchmarks with your kit at 3200 in mode 1 vs mode 2. Never done it my self, i just worked to get mode 2 stable "thinking" that those secondaries i did not set would be tighter... Big assumption on my part









lol - check out MrT's hotrodded R4BE: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/12700_20#post_24306554

check that DDR3 throughput!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If you are who I think you are, I think you'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no- _you've_ been too generous with your volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this guy booting beautifully, close to my best 5820K. J513B048
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bz9fcu


Just letting you know the 'J' batch 5960X I bought from you (Silicon Lottery) is stable at 4.6ghz at 1.256v and the 4x8gb G.Skill 3000 memory is stable at 3200mhz at 16-16-16-36 1T.

For anyone that wants a top performing chip get a 'J' batch chip from Silicon Lottery, I'm so pleased!


----------



## KedarWolf

I tried the latest bios, same settings as 1502 and I kept getting random freezes. Back to 1502, seems to be okay.

I read someone else has issues with the new one.

FYI.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried the latest bios, same settings as 1502 and I kept getting random freezes. Back to 1502, seems to be okay.
> 
> I read someone else has issues with the new one.
> 
> FYI.


Just testing 1601 here. Seems more forgiving on the RAM.







But will test it longer at 3200 16-16-16-TB

My other BIOS is running 1502 with a 3200 16-17-17-17-1 stable to fall back on to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> W*ith my G.Skill 8x4gb* 3000 at 3200 16-16-16-36 1T if I set the RAM on Mode 2 and run 16 instances of HCI MemTest to 800% while I'm a work on my 5960x with each instance at 2000mb I'll get two instances with one error during the run.
> 
> On Mode 1 I get zero errors. Can I still run on Mode 2 you think or to be completely safe should I stay on Mode 1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Just letting you know the 'J' batch 5960X I bought from you (Silicon Lottery) is stable at 4.6ghz at 1.256v and the *4x8gb G.Skill 3000* memory is stable at 3200mhz at 16-16-16-36 1T.
> 
> For anyone that wants a top performing chip get a 'J' batch chip from Silicon Lottery, I'm so pleased!


Which ram are you actually using?


----------



## Silent Scone

Or more importantly how was stability tested at that configuration







.

Bullet-train JP myth busting in effect


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Which ram are you actually using?


Sorry, meant to say 8x4GB G.Skill 3000.

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q2-32grbb

F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Defintely follow Praz's advice on this. One thing worth looking at is some memory benchmarks with your kit at 3200 in mode 1 vs mode 2. Never done it my self, i just worked to get mode 2 stable "thinking" that those secondaries i did not set would be tighter... Big assumption on my part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - check out MrT's hotrodded R4BE: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/12700_20#post_24306554
> 
> check that DDR3 throughput!






Top picture - Mode 2, bottom picture - Mode 1.

And when i went back to the 1502 bios Mode 2 gets to 700% HCI MemTest no errors. I was getting random freezes with the latest bios, went back to 1502.

And yes, I'm perfectly stable RealBench, Jpmboy.


----------



## Canis-X

Soooo....I decided to start working on my OC on this new hardware (CPU, board, ram) last night. I booted into the OS at 4.5GHz @ *1.15v* and ran RealBench. I opened up the Intel OC utility and begin working the CPU voltage down and was running RealBench at 4.5GHz @ 1.0v successfully.







I figured I was just too tired and something has to be wrong, no way is this chip doing this....double check the voltage in some other applications....yep it is at 1.0v, so I run the Intel benchmark and then HyperPi 32M (stock settings for RAM) both successfully.














I shut it down for the night and went to bed, I'll retry it again tomorrow if it does it, I'll take screen shots then......crazy!!!

Edit, I mistyped, the boot voltage. I meant 1.15v not 1.5v.


----------



## Tideman

Got the new ram (Ripsaws DDR43200 C16), and _still_ having trouble with memtest.

Thought the new kit would just allow me to plug and play cause I'm sick of this crap. So enabled XMP, left SA voltage and everything mem related on auto this time.. cpu - same settings (4.6GHz, with a 100strap). Memtest made it 1 hour before I returned to find... unresponsive blank screen. So the same old crap. Checked event log.. and it reported a 124 error code. I can't accept its my vcore because I tested the cpu oc specifically before moving onto the ram.. and it was real bench stable. Any idea why I get a blank screen and the system doesn't even restart? I basically can't wake the display and have to restart...

Trying SA at 1.02... but I've done this all before


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Got the new ram (Ripsaws DDR43200 C16), and _still_ having trouble with memtest.
> 
> Thought the new kit would just allow me to plug and play cause I'm sick of this crap. So enabled XMP, left SA voltage and everything mem related on auto this time.. cpu - same settings (4.6GHz, with a 100strap). Memtest made it 1 hour before I returned to find... unresponsive blank screen. So the same old crap. Checked event log.. and it reported a 124 error code. I can't accept its my vcore because I tested the cpu oc specifically before moving onto the ram.. and it was real bench stable. Any idea why I get a blank screen and the system doesn't even restart? I basically can't wake the display and have to restart...
> 
> Trying SA at 1.02... but I've done this all before


Hello

Should be testing the memory at stock CPU and cache speeds.


----------



## Kimir

Pretty much running like KedarWolf here.
I didn't bother with mode 1, I'd rather use 2666 seeing the speed lol.

I didn't finished testing in ram in each slot, but I did test them all in B1, found the two weakest stick in my batch, one didn't boot in there and the other one gave 1 error after 1hour of the stressapptest.
Did two hour of it after putting them in the best slot for them.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Should be testing the memory at stock CPU and cache speeds.


I'll try that next then and see if it gets through. Thanks

Is the system agent best left at auto when using xmp?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty much running like KedarWolf here.
> I didn't bother with mode 1, I'd rather use 2666 seeing the speed lol.
> 
> I didn't finished testing in ram in each slot, but I did test them all in B1, found the two weakest stick in my batch, one didn't boot in there and the other one gave 1 error after 1hour of the stressapptest.
> Did two hour of it after putting them in the best slot for them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you use stressapptest? I take it that you cannot use it in Windows. Can you boot to a Ubuntu disc and run it off of the disc or is there a different distro? I'm not very familiar with Linux/Unix.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> How do you use stressapptest? I take it that you cannot use it in Windows. Can you boot to a Ubuntu disc and run it off of the disc or is there a different distro? I'm not very familiar with Linux/Unix.


I followed the instruction from Raja on this, using Linux Mint installed on a spare SSD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_30#post_24246597


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> I'll try that next then and see if it gets through. Thanks
> 
> Is the system agent best left at auto when using xmp?


System Agent can be left in auto, tune thereafter if you encounter instability with XMP applied


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I followed the instruction from Raja on this, using Linux Mint installed on a spare SSD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8640_30#post_24246597


Thank you! +REP


----------



## ChronoBodi

Why does my rig need to restart twice every time to get to the log-in screen?

boot screen = the POST screen with the ROG logo

initially the first time it boots up, the boot screen is basically 1080p stretched to fill my 4K monitor, then it goes to the log-on screen. Then the whole rig restarts itself, and this time now the boot screen is native 4k resolution (i can tell since it's sharper fonts and the words are a lot smaller) and goes to the log-on screen, and gets into windows 10 just fine.

nothing wrong with the rig otherwise, just this odd double-restart that I've never seen any other rigs do.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System Agent can be left in auto, tune thereafter if you encounter instability with XMP applied


Okay, I did try that before but had my cpu overclocked as well (cache always been at stock). This is unstable in memtest.

With just XMP applied (cpu/cache at at stock settings), it's doing fine...

I'm concerned my cpu might have a weak IMC... Seems to be a common cause of sudden instability when a memory oc is thrown into the mix...

But I also heard that this can be sorted by using a high System Agent voltage.. I tried up to 1.10v with my previous memory and had no such luck.. Don't know where to go from here. Can't really move on if memtest only passes with everything else at stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, I did try that before but had my cpu overclocked as well (cache always been at stock). This is unstable in memtest.
> 
> With just XMP applied (cpu/cache at at stock settings), it's doing fine...
> 
> I'm concerned my cpu might have a weak IMC... Seems to be a common cause of sudden instability when a memory oc is thrown into the mix...
> 
> But I also heard that this can be sorted by using a high System Agent voltage.. I tried up to 1.10v with my previous memory and had no such luck.. Don't know where to go from here. Can't really move on if memtest only passes with everything else at stock.


Some samples may not like as much as 1.1v, I know mine doesn't. Try between 1.0v-1.05v


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, I did try that before but had my cpu overclocked as well (cache always been at stock). This is unstable in memtest.
> 
> With just XMP applied (cpu/cache at at stock settings), it's doing fine...
> 
> I'm concerned my cpu might have a weak IMC... Seems to be a common cause of sudden instability when a memory oc is thrown into the mix...
> 
> But I also heard that this can be sorted by using a high System Agent voltage.. I tried up to 1.10v with my previous memory and had no such luck.. Don't know where to go from here. Can't really move on if memtest only passes with everything else at stock.


I'll be home from work in about nine hours. I'll post screenshots of every memory related bios settings I changed to get my 8x4gb G.Skill 3000 to 3200 at 16-16-16-36 1T but yes, you might have a weak IMC.









By the way if you have 4x4gb (I think you do) try the 8x4gb presets for your memory. My memory would not run on the 4x4gb 3200 presets but I get zero errors on the 8x4gb Samsung single sided 3200 1.65v preset. And try the 8x4gb 1.5v preset as well.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'll be home from work in about nine hours. I'll post screenshots of every memory related bios settings I changed to get my 8x4gb G.Skill 3000 to 3200 at 16-16-16-36 1T but yes, you might have a weak IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if you have 4x4gb (I think you do) try the 8x4gb presets for your memory. My memory would not run on the 4x4gb 3200 presets but I get zero errors on the 8x4gb Samsung single sided 3200 1.65v preset. And try the 8x4gb 1.5v preset as well.


Thanks but there's no need now. Finally found the problem... it was the cache setting causing the issues. I'm running Adaptive, for the cpu, but had _left the cache/cache voltage on auto_. Wouldn't have thought this would cause problems.. but.. I set the cache vcore to a manual 1.2v and all of a sudden I was looking at 500% coverage in memtest. With my 4.6 oc!

And I left the System Agent on auto.. after all the time I needlessly wasted tweaking that. Unbelievable.

So I spent 250 on a new kit, when the problem wasn't in any way ram related at all. At least I can sell my old kit now...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Thanks but there's no need now. Finally found the problem... it was the cache setting causing the issues. I'm running Adaptive, for the cpu, but had _left the cache/cache voltage on auto_. Wouldn't have thought this would cause problems.. but.. I set the cache vcore to a manual 1.2v and all of a sudden I was looking at 500% coverage in memtest. With my 4.6 oc!
> 
> And I left the System Agent on auto.. after all the time I needlessly wasted tweaking that. Unbelievable.
> 
> So I spent 250 on a new kit, when the problem wasn't in any way ram related at all. At least I can sell my old kit now...


Glad you worked it out. I'm at 4.6 CPU 4.4 cache and 3200 ram 8x4gb with decent voltages too so I'm very happy. But I did buy a pretested 'binned' CPU.
Still, it's performing above and beyond the specifications of what Silicon Lottery says they'll run at. And it only cost a tiny bit more that what I'd pay for a new one here in Canada even with exchange so it was well worth it.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Glad you worked it out. I'm at 4.6 CPU 4.4 cache and 3200 ram 8x4gb with decent voltages too so I'm very happy. But I did buy a pretested 'binned' CPU.
> Still, it's performing above and beyond the specifications of what Silicon Lottery says they'll run at. And it only cost a tiny bit more that what I'd pay for a new one here in Canada even with exchange so it was well worth it.


Nice chip you got there! Would have bought something from them, but didn't think they shipped to Europe. I believe they do now though..

Still at least I can do 4.6 at under 1.3v. That's all I wanted.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Nice chip you got there! Would have bought something from them, but didn't think they shipped to Europe. I believe they do now though..
> 
> Still at least I can do 4.6 at under 1.3v. That's all I wanted.


Yeah, I'm at 4.6 1.256v and 4.4 cache at 1.246v, the RAM I run at 1.4v though but still is okay from what I read.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sorry, meant to say 8x4GB G.Skill 3000.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q2-32grbb
> 
> F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB


lol, I know the kit well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, I'm at 4.6 1.256v and 4.4 cache at 1.246v, the RAM I run at 1.4v though but still is okay from what I read.


1.4V is fine (so far) for ddr4. NIce job with that ram kit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top picture - Mode 2, bottom picture - Mode 1.
> 
> And when i went back to the 1502 bios Mode 2 gets to 700% HCI MemTest no errors. I was getting random freezes with the latest bios, went back to 1502.
> 
> And yes, *I'm perfectly stable* RealBench, Jpmboy.


Didn't think you weren't perfectly stable.









As suspected, mode 2 runs a bit tighter. for your 16-16-16 etc, what secondaries are you using? (post up a pic on memtweak)


----------



## codybby

I'm putting together a new build using the RVE with a intel 750 as my main drive. which slot should the 750 be installed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, I know the kit well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V is fine (so far) for ddr4. NIce job with that ram kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you weren't perfectly stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As suspected, mode 2 runs a bit tighter. for your 16-16-16 etc, what secondaries are you using? (post up a pic on memtweak)








Any suggestions on how I can improve my timings even more, Jpmboy?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, I know the kit well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V is fine (so far) for ddr4. NIce job with that ram kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you weren't perfectly stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As suspected, mode 2 runs a bit tighter. for your 16-16-16 etc, what secondaries are you using? (post up a pic on memtweak)


Now i've loaded the 4x4gb 3000 1.65v preset, it boots, changes some things, running HCI Memtest overnight.


----------



## Canis-X

I ran RealBench at 4.5GHz/1.154v and am in the middle of running HyperPi 32M on 16 threads with no errors yet. Pretty decent chip so far.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I tried reseating my CPU block thining it might have warped the mobo. Tried numerous settings again, worked my way through SA ranges again - just no love for getting all 4 sicks to register at 3200. Then thought what the heck and tied the 2933, wouldn't boot. I thouht I had read that 2800 and 3000 were tough on 100 strap, so never ttied those. Danged if it didn't fire right off on 3000. Needs tweaking I imagine, but got my first 80K + memory scores on the AIDA mem bench, and lowest latency yet.

So progress, even if it's not 3200.


----------



## Canis-X

Hitting the sack, this is where I left off tonight, dropping the CPU voltage down from 1.256v to 1.195v, .01 at a time.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hitting the sack, this is where I left off tonight, dropping the CPU voltage down from 1.256v to 1.95v, .01 at a time.


you meant 1.195v? cause, almost 2v of cpu vcore will explode your cpu lol.


----------



## aoch88

Guys, can someone please tell me if I'm doing it right? I have my M2 formatted as GPT, disabled CSM in BIOS but how can I get it boot via UEFI?
I read elsewhere that there should be a ROG logo with windows dots but I still see Windows logo and the dots?!
What have I done wrong and I disabled full screen ROG logo in BIOS so not sure if that affects anything?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> you meant 1.195v? cause, almost 2v of cpu vcore will explode your cpu lol.


Ahhh yeah, sorry typed too quickly.. Lol its in my screenshots though.

...dang phone auto spell correct.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Now i've loaded the 4x4gb 3000 1.65v preset, it boots, changes some things, running HCI Memtest overnight.


The 4x4GB 1.65v 3200 preset froze my PC almost 500% in. Still, I'm quite happy with what I've got.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how I can improve my timings even more, Jpmboy?


The presets use tFAW = 24. You can probably lower this (no less than 4x tRTP

Here's what I got for 3000 with that kit.. but if i remember correctly, you have Samsung ICs?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I tried reseating my CPU block thining it might have warped the mobo. Tried numerous settings again, worked my way through SA ranges again - just no love for getting all 4 sicks to register at 3200. Then thought what the heck and tied the 2933, wouldn't boot. I thouht I had read that 2800 and 3000 were tough on 100 strap, so never ttied those. Danged if it didn't fire right off on 3000. Needs tweaking I imagine, but got my first 80K + memory scores on the AIDA mem bench, and lowest latency yet.
> So progress, even if it's not 3200.


Don't worry about the clock speed... measure performance. You'll be pleasantly surprised by 3000 with tight secondaries.


----------



## Canis-X

Did one more RealBench run last night before I hit the sack, 4.6 @ 1.185v / 4.4 cache.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The presets use tFAW = 24. You can probably lower this (no less than 4x tRTP
> 
> Here's what I got for 3000 with that kit.. but if i remember correctly, you have Samsung ICs?


Yes, Samsung ICs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, Samsung ICs.


if you can get tFAW down from 24 it helps overall. May take a little voltage.


----------



## thrgk

nvm found it


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can get tFAW down from 24 it helps overall. May take a little voltage.


At 16 PC wouldn't find my boot Intel 750, now at 20, I'm going to run HCI Memtest while at work today.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The presets use tFAW = 24. You can probably lower this (no less than 4x tRTP
> 
> Here's what I got for 3000 with that kit.. but if i remember correctly, you have Samsung ICs?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the clock speed... measure performance. You'll be pleasantly surprised by 3000 with tight secondaries.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The presets use tFAW = 24. You can probably lower this (no less than 4x tRTP


Do you think I could lower the DRAM Ref Cycle Time to around what you have?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol, I know the kit well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V is fine (so far) for ddr4. NIce job with that ram kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think you weren't perfectly stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As suspected, mode 2 runs a bit tighter. for your 16-16-16 etc, what secondaries are you using? (post up a pic on memtweak)


Jpmboy,

Can I use MemTweakIt to test any changes to my memory settings by changing them in Windows then apply them next time I boot or better to make changes only in the bios?


----------



## tistou77

I tested the 1601 with the same settings as the 1502, SPI 32M does not pass (HyperPI 32M passes ...)
Back to 1502


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don't worry about the clock speed... measure performance. You'll be pleasantly surprised by 3000 with tight secondaries.


Well, my elation was short lived. Not surprisingly, got a couple of errors in Memtest. Went to BIOS to try different DRAM/SA voltages - never was able to boot again at 3000.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested the 1601 with the same settings as the 1502, SPI 32M does not pass (HyperPI 32M passes ...)
> Back to 1502


With the same settings in 1601 as 1502 I was getting random freezes and Mode 2 in the memory bios settings would give me errors in HCI MemTest.









In 1502 Mode 2 has zero errors and no more random freezes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> With the same settings in 1601 as 1502 I was getting random freezes and Mode 2 in the memory bios settings would give me errors in HCI MemTest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1502 Mode 2 has zero errors and no more random freezes.


Hello

Regarding changes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Mostly memory overclock auto rules. If after flashing the memory overclock is no longer stable and there is not the desire to retune flash back to the previous UEFI version used.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi fellow members

the dominator platinums 3200 are amazing so far its been two weeks since i had them and not a single fault

now my cpu can overclock to 4.2 with lower voltage and system agent voltage is on 0.950

this is running 4x4 = 3200 mhz


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you didn't set "DRAM SVID Support" to disabled, ram voltage you set won't be applied (that is, if you are not in full manual).


Hi All,

Me (and my problem!) are back, I keep dropping 4gb sticks from slots A1 and C1.

I would like your opinion(s) on:
Is my RAM is bad?
Board is bad?
O/C is bad?
Should I try latest BIOS (1601) - i'm on 1401?

I kinda figure (hope?) it will be my O/C ... and you guys 'n' gals will point me in the right direction.

Thanks everyone.










Originally reported issue was ... http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/6110#post_24176992

I've upped my "DRAM eventual Voltage (CHA,CHB)" to "1.365" and "DRAM eventual Voltage (CHC,CHD)" to "1.360" - this appears to have made the RAM more stable, more often - but it does drop out.

Based on the values on the right hand side of the BIOS, I think they are being applied.

Some BIOS settings attached.

Briefly: 5820K @ 4375 (125x35) with Cache @ 4250 (x34). CPU @ 1.221875v. Cache @ 1.221875v. Pretty much everything else on Auto.

Upload.zip 1787k .zip file


When it drops out, the MB "knows" it is there, slots A1 and C1 are "bad".





... note that the SPD information is messed up.

This is how it should look when C1 is working.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Do you think I could lower the DRAM Ref Cycle Time to around what you have?


lowering ref cycle time will become counter productive at some point (eg, refreshing before the last op is completed) so you'll need to check performance, not just stability as you go. But sure, lower it until performance declines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Can I use MemTweakIt to test any changes to my memory settings by changing them in Windows then apply them next time I boot or better to make changes only in the bios?


sure you can, but it not the best way since the ram modules are not being trained at the timings set with memtweak. Great for quickly probing what's completely out of range, but not really worth much more than displaying all settings IMO.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well, my elation was short lived. Not surprisingly, got a couple of errors in Memtest. Went to BIOS to try different DRAM/SA voltages - never was able to boot again at 3000.


If you clear cmos and begin your 3000 OC again from the same "initial conditions", will 3000 boot as before? lol - a chaotic system.


----------



## Tideman

Is there a reason why c-states needs to be disabled when using adaptive vcore?

I don't mind too much, but I think that might be the reason my cache voltage won't work with offset. I have it set to manual 1.15v though and quite happy to leave it there as long as there is no risk to doing so..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Is there a reason why c-states needs to be disabled when using adaptive vcore?
> 
> I don't mind too much, but I think that might be the reason my cache voltage won't work with offset. I have it set to manual 1.15v though and quite happy to leave it there as long as there is no risk to doing so..


with adaptive, c-states are basically meaningless since the cpu will idle at low clock and low voltage. Just leave this on auto if it concerns you. Disabled sleep states and cache offset voltage work fine together.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with adaptive, c-states are basically meaningless since the cpu will idle at low clock and low voltage. Just leave this on auto if it concerns you. Disabled sleep states and cache offset voltage work fine together.


Okay, thanks for the explanation Jpmboy. In that case I'd rather not use c states. Don't know why my cache wasn't working right with offset then. If it comes to it, do you think leaving the cache at 1.15v will be harmful? I left it at 3.1ghz so it might even do lower.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the explanation Jpmboy. In that case I'd rather not use c states. Don't know why my cache wasn't working right with offset then. If it comes to it, do you think leaving the cache at 1.15v will be harmful? I left it at 3.1ghz so it might even do lower.


not harmful at all. it's totally fine to use fixed cache. I'm sure offset cache will work fine. 3.1? so that's like no OC? then just leave cache voltage on auto.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not harmful at all. it's totally fine to use fixed cache. I'm sure offset cache will work fine. 3.1? so that's like no OC? then just leave cache voltage on auto.


Cache on auto was the cause of those instability issues I had while running memtest. It's weird, but it was definitely the culprit. So I'll probably just stick with manual for now then. Thanks


----------



## shampoo911

is it me? or the new bios has MASSIVE vdroop problems?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you clear cmos and begin your 3000 OC again from the same "initial conditions", will 3000 boot as before? lol - a chaotic system.


Chaotic memory, that's for sure. The whole thing is about to be stripped down to individual components and re-built from the ground up. It still boggles my mind just how stable it is at 2666, but it just can't take anything higher. I'll get to the bottom of it, somehow. I admittedly jumped the gun, coming from Ivy Bridge, where it takes all of 1/2 hour to get a great RAM OC. With $50/kit ram









The part that concerns me is that it'll boot to 3200 no sweat, almost every time. Just not with all 4 sticks. Never, no matter what timings/vDRAM/SA I throw at it. 5th (or 3rd, however you look at it) channel drops out in almost every instance (furthest right hand slot on mobo). I did have 7th (or 4th) drop once, but only once. Even more puzzling is that now and then, CPU-Z shows the RAM in 1-2-X-4 instead of 1-3-X-7. What's up with that?

I tried loosening the CPU block and tightening it back down carefully, but EK puts some hella stout springs on there. I don't think I've ever torqued a heatsink down as tight as the force needed to just get the screws started on this block. Yet plenty of guys are running EK blocks on X99, so I can't imagine that's the issue, either.


----------



## Silent Scone

3000 is one of the more tricky ratios still, even on 1.25. I don't think it's had much love in the microcode department. 3200 is much stronger, and faster


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3200 is much stronger, and faster


And I'd be running it in a heartbeat, if only all 4 sticks would register. That's why I was so surprised, after trying in vain to get 3200 to work, that the 3000 I poked in on a whim actually booted w/ all 32GB detected and was able to get an AIDA64 mem benchmark. Didn't last, naturally, but what a rush it was to actually see 32GB of ram at something over 2666.


----------



## Jpmboy

a "clean" 3200 has been a little elusive for me with 32GB (eg, pass stressapptest), tho I haven't spent the time it deserves. for 24/7 on strap 100 been at 2666c12 which performs okay.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> And I'd be running it in a heartbeat, if only all 4 sticks would register. That's why I was so surprised, after trying in vain to get 3200 to work, that the 3000 I poked in on a whim actually booted w/ all 32GB detected and was able to get an AIDA64 mem benchmark. Didn't last, naturally, but what a rush it was to actually see 32GB of ram at something over 2666.


Did you reset the bios and try the 3000 settings again? Someone mentioned that. After a couple of boot problems I've had to reset the bios, then reapply my overclock to get it stable again. And sometimes after saving the bios settings to a profile or USB I couldn't apply it back again for some reason, had to manually input it all.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Why does my rig need to restart twice every time to get to the log-in screen?

boot screen = the POST screen with the ROG logo

initially the first time it boots up, the boot screen is basically 1080p stretched to fill my 4K monitor, then it goes to the log-on screen. Then the whole rig restarts itself, and this time now the boot screen is native 4k resolution (i can tell since it's sharper fonts and the words are a lot smaller) and goes to the log-on screen, and gets into windows 10 just fine.

nothing wrong with the rig otherwise, just this odd double-restart that I've never seen any other rigs do.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Why does my rig need to restart twice every time to get to the log-in screen?
> 
> boot screen = the POST screen with the ROG logo
> 
> initially the first time it boots up, the boot screen is basically 1080p stretched to fill my 4K monitor, then it goes to the log-on screen. Then the whole rig restarts itself, and this time now the boot screen is native 4k resolution (i can tell since it's sharper fonts and the words are a lot smaller) and goes to the log-on screen, and gets into windows 10 just fine.
> 
> nothing wrong with the rig otherwise, just this odd double-restart that I've never seen any other rigs do.


Did you try disabling the ROG logo in the bios boot settings? I'm not at home in front of my PC but in the Boot options there is an option to disable the ROG logo at boot and just the Windows boot logo shows.









Edit: I'm home from work, see screenshot.


----------



## kaistledine

Hello

Is anyone here able to get full PWM fan control from all fan headers ?


----------



## zerophase

For one of those swiftech pwm splitter cables which heads on the mobo should I plug the two female ends into. Which one goes into cpu and cpu opt,basically.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> For one of those swiftech pwm splitter cables which heads on the mobo should I plug the two female ends into. Which one goes into cpu and cpu opt,basically.


Are you intending to use the cable to control 2 pumps based essentially on CPU temps?

Depending on what you want to control, may make a difference in the advice you receive.

Generally,

Regarding that splitter, since the connector with all 4 wires present is the one that brings the PWM control signal from a header, I'd put that one on the CPU header. . . . because it's a logical way to do it, that's intuitive enough that you won't as easily forget how it's set up later if you have a problem.

The connector with only 3 wires, is the tach signal for the second pump, so putting that on the CPU -OPT would let you monitor the speed of that pump as well.

Now in truth, for most boards, the CPU-OPT is just a mirror of the CPU header, so you wouldn't see a difference if you connect them the other way. It might however, make it harder to troubleshoot a problem, if you don't remember which pump is on which header.

Just be sure that if you're using it for pumps, be sure to power the pumps from the PSU . . . . .

Do not make an adapter to power pumps from the mobo . . .

Darlene


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Are you intending to use the cable to control 2 pumps based essentially on CPU temps?
> 
> Depending on what you want to control, may make a difference in the advice you receive.
> 
> Generally,
> 
> Regarding that splitter, since the connector with all 4 wires present is the one that brings the PWM control signal from a header, I'd put that one on the CPU header. . . . because it's a logical way to do it, that's intuitive enough that you won't as easily forget how it's set up later if you have a problem.
> 
> The connector with only 3 wires, is the tach signal for the second pump, so putting that on the CPU -OPT would let you monitor the speed of that pump as well.
> 
> Now in truth, for most boards, the CPU-OPT is just a mirror of the CPU header, so you wouldn't see a difference if you connect them the other way. It might however, make it harder to troubleshoot a problem, if you don't remember which pump is on which header.
> 
> Just be sure that if you're using it for pumps, be sure to power the pumps from the PSU . . . . .
> 
> Do not make an adapter to power pumps from the mobo . . .
> 
> Darlene


Thanks, I was going to use it to control two EK DDC pumps from an Aquaero 6, but I think I need to modify it to get the pumps working with the fan controller. (not really sure how to do that) I'll probably put it on the mobo in the mean time.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Are you intending to use the cable to control 2 pumps based essentially on CPU temps?
> 
> Depending on what you want to control, may make a difference in the advice you receive.
> 
> Generally,
> 
> Regarding that splitter, since the connector with all 4 wires present is the one that brings the PWM control signal from a header, I'd put that one on the CPU header. . . . because it's a logical way to do it, that's intuitive enough that you won't as easily forget how it's set up later if you have a problem.
> 
> The connector with only 3 wires, is the tach signal for the second pump, so putting that on the CPU -OPT would let you monitor the speed of that pump as well.
> 
> Now in truth, for most boards, the CPU-OPT is just a mirror of the CPU header, so you wouldn't see a difference if you connect them the other way. It might however, make it harder to troubleshoot a problem, if you don't remember which pump is on which header.
> 
> Just be sure that if you're using it for pumps, be sure to power the pumps from the PSU . . . . .
> 
> Do not make an adapter to power pumps from the mobo . . .
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was going to use it to control two EK DDC pumps from an Aquaero 6, but I think I need to modify it to get the pumps working with the fan controller. (not really sure how to do that) I'll probably put it on the mobo in the mean time.
Click to expand...

PWM versions of the DDC type pumps normally work fine with the A6, so far as I've seen.

It's only the PWM D5's that are from sources other than Aquacomputer that need the little mod to work properly with the A6.

D.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> PWM versions of the DDC type pumps normally work fine with the A6, so far as I've seen.
> 
> It's only the PWM D5's that are from sources other than Aquacomputer that need the little mod to work properly with the A6.
> 
> D.


Alright. Hmm, not sure if my pump is pumping. I want the A6 to supply pwm and not voltage for it right?

I'll have to fire it up again and check. My monitor was cutting out earlier shortly after getting into Windows, while trying to burn in Indigo xtreme.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> PWM versions of the DDC type pumps normally work fine with the A6, so far as I've seen.
> 
> It's only the PWM D5's that are from sources other than Aquacomputer that need the little mod to work properly with the A6.
> 
> D.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Hmm, not sure if my pump is pumping. I want the A6 to supply pwm and not voltage for it right?
> 
> I'll have to fire it up again and check. My monitor was cutting out earlier shortly after getting into Windows, while trying to burn in Indigo xtreme.
Click to expand...

You'll want the pump on 1 of the fan channels, and have that channel set to PWM control, as opposed to power or speed control, (all the channels are set to power control by default, iirc)

You can tick the box for "hold minimum power", and set the min at ~25% and the max at ~75%

and then create a "preset value" controller for it so you can manually control it for now.

The preset controller will control the pump between the 25 and 75% range you already specified, which is normally the full useful range of pump rpm.

If the pump has a molex for 12V power, be sure that's connected to the PSU


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> You'll want the pump on 1 of the fan channels, and have that channel set to PWM control, as opposed to power or speed control, (all the channels are set to power control by default, iirc)
> 
> You can tick the box for "hold minimum power", and set the min at ~25% and the max at ~75%
> 
> and then create a "preset value" controller for it so you can manually control it for now.
> 
> The preset controller will control the pump between the 25 and 75% range you already specified, which is normally the full useful range of pump rpm.
> 
> If the pump has a molex for 12V power, be sure that's connected to the PSU


Thanks so much for your help.

The channel is on pwm. I have the pumps set to 35% with a start boost of 75% for 10 seconds. Didn't set min and max power. Both molexs are connected to the same run of molex cable.

I can't get the case fans on channel 3 to spin up. (I have a post on this on the Aquaero club)

I'm guessing moving this to the Aquaero channel would be best.


----------



## dkevox

Another trick is if you have a swiftech 8 way PWM hub. Use it temporarily to drive the pumps while you are bleeding.

I plugged my D5 PWM pumps into the R5E and they wouldn't run when given power. I killed power and temporarily connected them to the swiftech PWM hub. I didn't connect the PWM hub to anything else (not even the motherboard) besides the SATA power connector to the PSU and the PWM signal to the pumps. (obviously pumps were connected through their molex power connectors to the PSU as well)

Flipped power switch on and all PWM D5 pumps spun up. Very simple and easy way to fill/bleed a loop without having to do a mod to the pump


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did you try disabling the ROG logo in the bios boot settings? I'm not at home in front of my PC but in the Boot options there is an option to disable the ROG logo at boot and just the Windows boot logo shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm home from work, see screenshot.


I'm not sure if that works but i'll try it anyway. Will let you know.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I'm not sure if that works but i'll try it anyway. Will let you know.


Try Fast Boot Disabled as well. To be honest my SSD boots much faster with Fast Boot disabled.


----------



## OGBeandip

I may be joining you guys soon.

How is the fan control for the RVE?

I will be using it in a watercooled build so having a decent amount of working PWM headers is a big deal for me. Ill need at least 4 that I can setup custom fan profiles for. I know the board has 4 4 pin headers but I cant find anywhere if they are all PWM and can be used with custom fan curves.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I may be joining you guys soon.
> 
> How is the fan control for the RVE?
> 
> I will be using it in a watercooled build so having a decent amount of working PWM headers is a big deal for me. Ill need at least 4 that I can setup custom fan profiles for. I know the board has 4 4 pin headers but I cant find anywhere if they are all PWM and can be used with custom fan curves.


All the fan headers are PWM and the bios has fan control but it can be disabled and you can use fan control software in Windows. And I think including the CPU headers there are 7 PWM headers.

Edit: Actually there are eight PWM headers.

8 x 4/3-pin combo fan connectors + 7 thermal sensors + Fan Xpert 3

https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> All the fan headers are PWM and the bios has fan control but it can be disabled and you can use fan control software in Windows. And I think including the CPU headers there are 7 PWM headers.
> 
> Edit: Actually there are eight PWM headers.
> 
> 8 x 4/3-pin combo fan connectors + 7 thermal sensors + Fan Xpert 3
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


Alright man. Thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Alright man. Thanks for the info


Just to clarify, the headers can be configured for PWM _OR_ DC.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just to clarify, the headers can be configured for PWM _OR_ DC.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The presets use tFAW = 24. You can probably lower this (no less than 4x tRTP


Have tRTP at 19 now, 18 gets errors in HCI MemTest instantly.

Edit: And this is with my DRAM Ref Cycle Time at 278, really close to 85000.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Have tRTP at 19 now, 18 gets errors in HCI MemTest instantly.
> 
> Edit: And this is with my DRAM Ref Cycle Time at 278, really close to 85000.


lookin good. remember - cache frequency has a major impact on AID64 mem/cache benchmark. So when comparing take that into consideration. But yeah, tFAW certainly helps.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lookin good. remember - cache frequency has a major impact on AID64 mem/cache benchmark. So when comparing take that into consideration. But yeah, tFAW certainly helps.


This with my cache at 4.5ghz at 1.265v stable in AIDA64 Extreme cache test.











Edit: Back to cache at 4.4ghz, get random reboots stress testing the cache, tried up the v's but no go.
Still, I know 4.4ghz I should be happy at 1.246v and I am.


----------



## thrgk

Is using 1.41v on dram ok for 24/7 use or you do not recommend over 1.4?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My adaptive vcore seems to have stopped dropping the vcore at idle. First think I checked was Power Plan on Balanced - that's how I've always got it to toggle between idle and load before by swapping between Balanced and Performance. I don't think I've changed anything in bios in quite a while, been running steady and happy. Don't see anything hogging resources in Task Manager.

And ideas? I really liked Adaptive vcore/offset cache, one of the things that's really worked well on this rig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My adaptive vcore seems to have stopped dropping the vcore at idle. First think I checked was Power Plan on Balanced - that's how I've always got it to toggle between idle and load before by swapping between Balanced and Performance. I don't think I've changed anything in bios in quite a while, been running steady and happy. Don't see anything hogging resources in Task Manager.
> 
> And ideas? I really liked Adaptive vcore/offset cache, one of the things that's really worked well on this rig.


windows WILL set the min proc state to 100% in the Balanced plan. OPen Advanced POwer settings and check that min proc state is 0%


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> windows WILL set the min proc state to 100% in the Balanced plan. OPen Advanced POwer settings and check that min proc state is 0%


Well I'll be danged. I never even knew that existed. But that's sort disheartening, since I know my rig used to downclock before I knew of that setting. Anyway, it's doing its thing now, and 20% gets me to the same volts/clocks as 0%, FWIW.

+1 for that tip! I hated seeing that work on adaptive sitting there at full tilt.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys I need recommendations for Min/Max CPU Catche ratio. I keep CPU on x40 - 4.0GHz and default was 24.
I increase on 26, 2600MHz... What you think it's best value for 4.0GHz Clock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well I'll be danged. I never even knew that existed. But that's sort disheartening, since I know my rig used to downclock before I knew of that setting. Anyway, it's doing its thing now, and 20% gets me to the same volts/clocks as 0%, FWIW.
> 
> +1 for that tip! I hated seeing that work on adaptive sitting there at full tilt.


probably best to set it to 0% for the full effect. Windows can do that under a few conditions - one is a 101 or 124 bsod.


----------



## stubass

So i am getting debug code d6, i was unsure at first what was wrong.. turns out something is up with my graphics card as I tried others and no problems.. Asus GTX980 Strix so i guess it is RMA time







sorry just not happy this happen now as I was about to sell..


----------



## Vlada011

Good luck with ASUS RMA, you will need.
They need seriously to improve technical support because bad experience of many people will start to reflect on advertised products.
People will start to see Bad Technical Support near specification for their new hardware









Can someone to explain me or give me advice for Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio.
I set to 26... 2600MHz... CPU Core Ratio is 40, memory on fabric specification manual 2666MHz.


----------



## stubass

here in Thailand Asus RMA is a breeze, you dont even deal with Asus but their Thai distributor


----------



## Vlada011

Asian companies in Europe change way of trading only to avoid to provide nice support for customers and leave distributors and services to deal with our problems. They don't want to open shop nicely as EVGA and CORSAIR and you buy and they cover warranty. And if someone in some store even in other country have problem he complain and they call to fix mess. But this politic is made strictly and only with purpose to avoid as much possible warranties because they don't want to stay behind their products and to say Yes we sell if something happen we react fast same as someone want to buy something.
If you sell someone to customers in many countries for anything you need to give at least 2 years warranty example and everything must be nice and proper and customers can't wait longer than 15 or 20 or max 30 days, 31 day he have right to enter and ask all money if problem is not fix. Because of that they sell to Casekings, Alternate.de, Newegg, Amazon,... and they cover loss and etc if unsatisfied customers back products. That must be clear when every manager talk about new products.
And it's big mistake if someone think that ASUS, GIGABYTE, MSI are only culprits... many Asian companies make profit from money of people from west on that way because they don't want to open big shops as Apple and to sell to end customers and to cover with excellent warranties, 24/7 available technical support and fast shipping...Not it's much easier to send hardware to big store, they need to deal with laws in that country, etc...
But all of them are ready and happy to laugh because Apple Iphone, bending, etc... Wait jerks.. If I start to bend something I could bend laptop with hands...not thin Iphone...human could bend pure aluminum of that thickness. but Apple will cover that with warranty what other companies do ...
Compare to GIGABYTE, MSI, ASRock ASUS is better and more famous and more innovative company and have better designers 90% of experts are aware of that, but technical support could be better and customers will be happy, simple. I don't care for GIGABYTE, MSI, ASRock, I want when I decide to buy ASUS monitor, or motherboard to be safe.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Happy happy joy joy. My RVE/5960X is running happily at 4.5 with 1.4vcore







but temps are good with the EK monoblock. I broke the rules combining two kits of 32gb adata 2800 mem.

I was able to run xmp just fine on it with the CPU clocked at stock but once I starting cranking up the CPU the ram didn't want to play nice. So in manual I have bclck at 100, multi @45, cache at 43, mem at 2666, mem voltage at 1.4 at boot and 1.35 eventual.

Now I want to try and tighten my timings. This is where I feel overwhelmed. The bios reports 15,15,.....and memtweak reports 17,17,.... So I am guessing I should just uninstall memtweak.

On the memory timings, from what I have read is that there are gains in the 3rd timings to tweak to the system but I have no clue where to begin.

I know 2800 doesn't play nice on the 100 strap. What speeds above 2666 like 100 strap? Tuning on 125 seemed less stable all over the place.


----------



## thrgk

3200 likes 100 strap but 1.4v on your cpu is high for 24 7 use


----------



## petedread

Are the Samsung SM951 drives compatible with the m.2 slot on this board? I read something in this thread a while back about it but can not remember what exactly. Does the m.2 slot operate at pcie x2 speeds or use 2 instead of 4 lanes or something like that.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Are the Samsung SM951 drives compatible with the m.2 slot on this board? I read something in this thread a while back about it but can not remember what exactly. Does the m.2 slot operate at pcie x2 speeds or use 2 instead of 4 lanes or something like that.


Yes

I have 3x tx, p3700 nvme, sm 951 nvme and 3x850 pro on the same board








Full speed pn all ssd's


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 3200 likes 100 strap but 1.4v on your cpu is high for 24 7 use


Thank you. I will see if I can get 3200 to boot.

I have seen varying statements on the vcore one can run. Some say 1.4V is fine if temps are low, I would much rather run at 1.3V but that ain't happening right now. Maybe I will try bumping it down a few mV at a time. I have current capability set at 130% for both core and mem. Perhaps I can go to 140% with a few less mV or are they really not related like that?


----------



## Baasha

Guys I started to get a couple of BSODs recently on my Uber Rig - the Win 8.1 Pro machine.

Both times it was 0x101 "Clock_Watchdog_Timeout"

I decided to update the BIOS (to 1601 the most recent one) but I forgot my OC settings and forgot to save them!









I would like to know what LLC I should set it at - it was either Level 2 or Level 8 - can't remember now. Was running 4.40Ghz @ 1.250V and Cache Voltage @ 1.250V as well.

I also forgot what the CPU Input voltage was - should it be 1.930V?

PLEASE HELP!

EDIT: Also, if I get the Samsung SM951 NVME to run w/ 4-Way SLI Titan X, will it work or are there not enough PCI-E lanes?


----------



## mirkoj

which CPU do you have?
5930k and 5960x are fine.

by the way.. guys what do you think about asus tuning OC?
i was trying to get nice 4.4 OC but it is completely unstable. 4.2 is a bit better but from time to time with that also i get OC failed and then reset everything back to default. So far most stable is 3.9 from auto tune wizard in bios...

is it itme to ditch all these auto tuning and start looking into manual and could you please advise in couple steps what to do|? I would like to stay at 4.4 stable if possible

5960x, 64gb corsair dominator platinum, 4x Titan X, all on ofc RVE and with 1500AXi corsair PSU.

Oh btw just figured.. thre is no ai suite III for win10 yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys I started to get a couple of BSODs recently on my Uber Rig - the Win 8.1 Pro machine.
> 
> Both times it was 0x101 "Clock_Watchdog_Timeout"
> 
> I decided to update the BIOS (to 1601 the most recent one) but I forgot my OC settings and forgot to save them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know what LLC I should set it at - it was either Level 2 or Level 8 - can't remember now. Was running 4.40Ghz @ 1.250V and Cache Voltage @ 1.250V as well.
> 
> I also forgot what the CPU Input voltage was - should it be 1.930V?
> 
> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> EDIT: Also, if I get the Samsung SM951 NVME to run w/ 4-Way SLI Titan X, will it work or are there not enough PCI-E lanes?


use llc 6 or 7. VCCIN 1.9-1.95


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> which CPU do you have?
> 5930k and 5960x are fine.
> 
> by the way.. guys what do you think about asus tuning OC?
> i was trying to get nice 4.4 OC but it is completely unstable. 4.2 is a bit better but from time to time with that also i get OC failed and then reset everything back to default. So far most stable is 3.9 from auto tune wizard in bios...
> 
> *is it itme to ditch all these auto tuning* and start looking into manual and could you please advise in couple steps what to do|? I would like to stay at 4.4 stable if possible
> 
> 5960x, 64gb corsair dominator platinum, 4x Titan X, all on ofc RVE and with 1500AXi corsair PSU.
> 
> Oh btw just figured.. thre is no ai suite III for win10 yet?


YES! give these guides a read. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_50#post_22778063


----------



## mirkoj

perfect. thanks!


----------



## zerophase

I'm trying to overclock my memory to 3200 on the 100 strap. 1.35 seems right for vram. The system agent has been pretty finicky so far, with nothing showing much promise with superpi. I did notice I can't input values increasing by .001. Are there any other settings that might help stabilize ram?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use llc 6 or 7. VCCIN 1.9-1.95


What about System Agent Voltage? I set it to 1.100V.

Is there any other setting like 'Spread Spectrum' etc. that need to be enabled? I didn't touch any of that.

Also, whenever I set the RAM to 3000Mhz, it doesn't even POST. Have been running 3000Mhz for months without issue w/ voltage @ 1.350V (boot Voltage @ 1.3750V).

What are the settings I should use if I want to try 3200Mhz? Also, any quick method of testing RAM stability instead of running MemTest for hours?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What about System Agent Voltage? I set it to 1.100V.
> 
> Is there any other setting like 'Spread Spectrum' etc. that need to be enabled? I didn't touch any of that.
> 
> Also, whenever I set the RAM to 3000Mhz, it doesn't even POST. Have been running 3000Mhz for months without issue w/ voltage @ 1.350V (boot Voltage @ 1.3750V).
> 
> What are the settings I should use if I want to try 3200Mhz? Also, any quick method of testing RAM stability instead of running MemTest for hours?


Clear the CMOS and try 3000 again, possibly something stuck in memory

Spread Spectrum should be disabled


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Clear the CMOS and try 3000 again, possibly something stuck in memory
> 
> Spread Spectrum should be disabled


Okay, will do.

However, now, I have a completely different issue.

The computer just won't boot if I OC the CPU.









No POST, nothing.

I have to essentially 'Load Optimized Defaults' and then use XMP to get the memory speed but if i touch the CPU settings, nothing happens! This is even at 4.0Ghz (x32 @ 125 Strap).

Should I leave System Agent Voltage @ 1.10V?

This is driving me nuts.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, will do.
> 
> However, now, I have a completely different issue.
> 
> The computer just won't boot if I OC the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No POST, nothing.
> 
> I have to essentially 'Load Optimized Defaults' and then use XMP to get the memory speed but if i touch the CPU settings, nothing happens! This is even at 4.0Ghz (x32 @ 125 Strap).
> 
> Should I leave System Agent Voltage @ 1.10V?
> 
> This is driving me nuts.


Here is screenshots of all my settings for 4.6ghz. Only changes i would make especially if you on air cooling is cpu and cache at 4ghz and both at 1.22v or so and CPU Input at 1.92v. The memory I'd leave on XMP for now at the speed rated for the memory and put it Mode 1 or Mode 2 in the DRAM Timing Control. For some reason my System Agent Voltage doesn't do well over .98v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'll
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, will do.
> 
> However, now, I have a completely different issue.
> 
> The computer just won't boot if I OC the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No POST, nothing.
> 
> I have to essentially 'Load Optimized Defaults' and then use XMP to get the memory speed but if i touch the CPU settings, nothing happens! This is even at 4.0Ghz (x32 @ 125 Strap).
> 
> Should I leave System Agent Voltage @ 1.10V?
> 
> This is driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is screenshots of all my settings for 4.6ghz. Only changes i would make especially if you on air cooling is cpu and cache at 4ghz and both at 1.22v or so and CPU Input at 1.92v. The memory I'd leave on XMP for now at the speed rated for the memory and put it Mode 1 or Mode 2 in the DRAM Timing Control. For some reason my System Agent Voltage doesn't do well over .98v.
Click to expand...

Awesome, Checking out your settings and tweaking my own from your screenshots has helped me overclock my cpu to 4.6ghz, seems stable so far! still few more tests to throw at it!









Here my settings and such I currently running. Iv been using same DRAM settings for almost 4months now without any issues, my system is watercooled so my temps are pretty low even at the high voltages I use(check sig), plus I like to keep my system when idle to downclocking and undervoltage.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Awesome, Checking out your settings and tweaking my own from your screenshots has helped me overclock my cpu to 4.6ghz, seems stable so far! still few more tests to throw at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my settings and such I currently running. Iv been using same DRAM settings for almost 4months now without any issues, my system is watercooled so my temps are pretty low even at the high voltages I use(check sig), plus I like to keep my system when idle to downclocking and undervoltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*guys - please use the "Spoiler" for that many pictures.*


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Awesome, Checking out your settings and tweaking my own from your screenshots has helped me overclock my cpu to 4.6ghz, seems stable so far! still few more tests to throw at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my settings and such I currently running. Iv been using same DRAM settings for almost 4months now without any issues, my system is watercooled so my temps are pretty low even at the high voltages I use(check sig), plus I like to keep my system when idle to downclocking and undervoltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *guys - please use the "Spoiler" for that many pictures.*
Click to expand...

Woops! All fixed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woops! All fixed


Thanks!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *guys - please use the "Spoiler" for that many pictures.*


Sorry Jmpboy,

I never knew we were supposed to do that. Will do in the future and will edit my post to do so. How do I do 'Spoiler'?









Edit: Never mind, figured it out.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> Awesome, Checking out your settings and tweaking my own from your screenshots has helped me overclock my cpu to 4.6ghz, seems stable so far! still few more tests to throw at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here my settings and such I currently running. Iv been using same DRAM settings for almost 4months now without any issues, my system is watercooled so my temps are pretty low even at the high voltages I use(check sig), plus I like to keep my system when idle to downclocking and undervoltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd run RealBench 2.41 to check stabillity and have HWMonitor running at the same time to check temps. If you're not getting over high 70s while stress testing you should be fine. High voltages can damage your processor over time though and I wouldn't run over 1.3v in CPU and cache and highest I'd go with Input Voltage is 1.96v.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'll
> Here is screenshots of all my settings for 4.6ghz. Only changes i would make especially if you on air cooling is cpu and cache at 4ghz and both at 1.22v or so and CPU Input at 1.92v. The memory I'd leave on XMP for now at the speed rated for the memory and put it Mode 1 or Mode 2 in the DRAM Timing Control. For some reason my System Agent Voltage doesn't do well over .98v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks a lot man! +REP!









Will try this later today.

The only thing I'm concerned about are the temps I guess - I'm using an AIO CPU cooler - Kraken X60.

Also, to get the RAM to run at 3200Mhz and make sure it's stable, what test did you use? Would RealBench 2.41 work for that as well?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Also, to get the RAM to run at 3200Mhz and make sure it's stable, what test did you use? Would RealBench 2.41 work for that as well?


Hello

HCI or stressapptest. The stressapp is faster.


----------



## KedarWolf

I use HCI Memtest, you run it for how many threads your CPU has (5960x would be run it 16 times, 8 cores, 16 threads) and for each one divide 90% of your RAM by 16. For my 5960x I run it at 1850mb for 32gb of ram 16 instances of the program. And for air cooling I'd try 4ghz on CPU and cache at 1.2v for both or so with 1.92 Input Voltage, should keep temps safe like I said before. If it's stable and stress testing under high 70s temps with RealBench try 4.1ghz etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, will do.
> 
> However, now, I have a completely different issue.
> 
> The computer just won't boot if I OC the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No POST, nothing.
> 
> I have to essentially 'Load Optimized Defaults' and then use XMP to get the memory speed but if i touch the CPU settings, nothing happens! This is even at 4.0Ghz (x32 @ 125 Strap).
> 
> Should I leave System Agent Voltage @ 1.10V?
> 
> This is driving me nuts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks a lot man! +REP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this later today.
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about are the temps I guess - I'm using an AIO CPU cooler - Kraken X60.
> 
> Also, to get the RAM to run at 3200Mhz and make sure it's stable, what test did you use? Would RealBench 2.41 work for that as well?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> HCI or stressapptest. The stressapp is faster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use HCI Memtest, you run it for how many threads your CPU has (5960x would be run it 16 times, 8 cores, 16 threads) and for each one divide 90% of your RAM by 16. For my 5960x I run it at 1850mb for 32gb of ram 16 instances of the program. And for air cooling I'd try 4ghz on CPU and cache at 1.2v for both or so with 1.92 Input Voltage, should keep temps safe like I said before. If it's stable and stress testing under high 70s temps with RealBench try 4.1ghz etc.


Okay just downloaded HCI MemTest. Will definitely try that out.

Also, since we're on the RVE thread, do you know of the Samsung SM951 NVME will work w/ 4-Way SLI (Titan X SC) or are there not enough "lanes"?

About to pull the trigger on that one to do a fresh install of Win 10 Pro on the Uber Rig but want to make sure it will work properly.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I use HCI Memtest, you run it for how many threads your CPU has (5960x would be run it 16 times, 8 cores, 16 threads) and for each one divide 90% of your RAM by 16. For my 5960x I run it at 1850mb for 32gb of ram 16 instances of the program. And for air cooling I'd try 4ghz on CPU and cache at 1.2v for both or so with 1.92 Input Voltage, should keep temps safe like I said before. If it's stable and stress testing under high 70s temps with RealBench try 4.1ghz etc.


Okay I tried 4.0Ghz @ 1.2250V for both CPU & Cache and the RealBench 2.41 Benchmark froze during Encoding.









The hottest core got to 67C. Left the RAM at XMP setting (2666) since I'm just testing CPU OC now. Should I try the 3200Mhz on RAM simultaneously? I did put DRAM Timing to 'Mode 2' though.

I put System Agent Voltage @ 1.000V. Not sure what setting it should be...

EDIT: It looks like my CPU is not a good sample.









The benchmark froze during the Handbrake sequence (video w/ bunch of guys using LN2) w/ the voltage at 1.250V and cache at 1.2250V. This was just at 4.0Ghz! :thumbsdown:

I tried 4.40Ghz at 1.275V and 1.250V Cache and the benchmark froze as soon as Encoding started. When I was using 125 Strap, I was running @ 4.40Ghz all day at 1.250V and 1.225V Cache. That same setting at 100 Strap doesn't work?!?

Ugh...

HELP!

EDIT #2: Now RealBench crashes even at 1.30V CPU and 1.275V Cache @ 4.40Ghz (100x44).









This sucks big time! I updated the BIOS and now can't even get my old settings to work again! NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nerdface Killah

So I just got this board and have it paired with an Intel 5820 with a Corsair H110i GT cooler. I can't run the Corsair Link software as I have no more USB headers available on the motherboard. Is there an alternative?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdface Killah*
> 
> So I just got this board and have it paired with an Intel 5820 with a Corsair H110i GT cooler. I can't run the Corsair Link software as I have no more USB headers available on the motherboard. Is there an alternative?


Hello

An internal USB hub or PCIe USB add-in card.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay I tried 4.0Ghz @ 1.2250V for both CPU & Cache and the RealBench 2.41 Benchmark froze during Encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest core got to 67C. Left the RAM at XMP setting (2666) since I'm just testing CPU OC now. Should I try the 3200Mhz on RAM simultaneously? I did put DRAM Timing to 'Mode 2' though.
> 
> I put System Agent Voltage @ 1.000V. Not sure what setting it should be...
> 
> EDIT: It looks like my CPU is not a good sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The benchmark froze during the Handbrake sequence (video w/ bunch of guys using LN2) w/ the voltage at 1.250V and cache at 1.2250V. This was just at 4.0Ghz! :thumbsdown:
> 
> I tried 4.40Ghz at 1.275V and 1.250V Cache and the benchmark froze as soon as Encoding started. When I was using 125 Strap, I was running @ 4.40Ghz all day at 1.250V and 1.225V Cache. That same setting at 100 Strap doesn't work?!?
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> HELP!
> 
> EDIT #2: Now RealBench crashes even at 1.30V CPU and 1.275V Cache @ 4.40Ghz (100x44).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks big time! I updated the BIOS and now can't even get my old settings to work again!
> NOOOOOOOOO!


My PC froze using the latest BIOS, went back to 1502 and all is well. And I don't think 2666 RAM will ever run at 3200, mine is G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 memory.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My PC froze using the latest BIOS, went back to 1502 and all is well. And I don't think 2666 RAM will ever run at 3200, mine is G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 memory.


Well I was able to boot @ 3200 but HCI threw up errors pretty quickly.

Now I'm running 3000Mhz but there's a new problem - every time I reboot, not all the RAM is recognized. I tried altering the "Boot" RAM voltage but nothing works. It keeps alternating - sometimes 32GB shows up during POST.. sometimes 24GB.

I ran 16 instances of HCI like you said @ 3000mhz and it worked fine - it didn't seem like the RAM was bad (or one stick).

I was able to test 3000Mhz and 4.2Ghz w/ RealBench and HCI and both passed without issue - have to use 1.275V for that OC though.

Any ideas on how to get all the RAM to POST/work?


----------



## Silent Scone

Sounds like you're trying to run before you can walk. Test core and XMP with RB and HCI and get that stable first. Leave cache in automated


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well I was able to boot @ 3200 but HCI threw up errors pretty quickly.
> 
> Now I'm running 3000Mhz but there's a new problem - every time I reboot, not all the RAM is recognized. I tried altering the "Boot" RAM voltage but nothing works. It keeps alternating - sometimes 32GB shows up during POST.. sometimes 24GB.
> 
> I ran 16 instances of HCI like you said @ 3000mhz and it worked fine - it didn't seem like the RAM was bad (or one stick).
> 
> I was able to test 3000Mhz and 4.2Ghz w/ RealBench and HCI and both passed without issue - have to use 1.275V for that OC though.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get all the RAM to POST/work?


You can try raising the Voltage and Eventual Voltage of the RAM. You can go as high as 1.4v and sometimes turning DRAM Training off gets all the RAM to post. It could not boot doing that though. See bottom screenshot and disable DRAM Training. If it doesn't turn in back on. And 140% on RAM in DIGI Power Control might help and put the RAM there on Optimized or Extreme might make it all post too. Make sure DRAM SVID Support is disabled and CPU Integrated VR Fault Management is disabled as well. See screenshots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to run before you can walk. Test core and XMP with RB and HCI and get that stable first. Leave cache in automated


Tested CPU OC and XMP (2666Mhz) w/ both RB & HCI and passed.

Tested CPU OC and 3000Mhz w/ both RB & HCI and passed (when it booted w/ all 32GB).

When I restarted the computer - the problems started - first it recognized only 24GB - kept doing that - then I saw 16GB once! Turned the RAM back to 2666 and all work fine.

DRAM voltage @ 1.375V (Boot) and 1.355V (Eventual).

Tried 1.40V on BOTH and still does the same thing!









It seems randomized - sometimes it boots with all 32GB though (like 1/10 restarts).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You can try raising the Voltage and Eventual Voltage of the RAM. You can go as high as 1.4v and sometimes turning DRAM Training off gets all the RAM to post. It could not boot doing that though. See bottom screenshot and disable DRAM Training. If it doesn't turn in back on. And 140% on RAM in DIGI Power Control might help and put the RAM there on Optimized or Extreme might make it all post too. Make sure DRAM SVID Support is disabled and CPU Integrated VR Fault Management is disabled as well. See screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tried disabling DRAM Training and like you said, it didn't boot. Had to reset CMOS and then loaded profile again - boots w/ 24GB. Tried 1.40V for Boot and Eventual, same thing. Once it did 16GB!

Tried setting Timings to 'Auto' - no difference.

Please tell me this is a BIOS issue and not hardware!

Two days before MGSV and now this. What was that thing about if something can go wrong, it usually does?!


----------



## Silent Scone

It sounds like the memory is definitely not stable at 3000. Have you tried 1.15v system agent?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It sounds like the memory is definitely not stable at 3000. Have you tried 1.15v system agent?


Haven't tried 1.150V Sys Agent - that seems a tad high(?).

The funny thing is I have been running 3000Mhz ever since I got the kit late last year without any issue. I was running it at 1.350V (Eventual) and left the timings etc. on 'Auto' and never had any issue with games, rendering, photo editing etc.

Is the new BIOS working well for you?

I can't help but think it's some issue with the BIOS that doesn't like some setting... problem is I can't find out which setting. I suppose I could always reseat the RAM modules and test(?). Not sure if that will help.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Haven't tried 1.150V Sys Agent - that seems a tad high(?).
> 
> The funny thing is I have been running 3000Mhz ever since I got the kit late last year without any issue. I was running it at 1.350V (Eventual) and left the timings etc. on 'Auto' and never had any issue with games, rendering, photo editing etc.
> 
> Is the new BIOS working well for you?
> 
> I can't help but think it's some issue with the BIOS that doesn't like some setting... problem is I can't find out which setting. I suppose I could always reseat the RAM modules and test(?). Not sure if that will help.


i had freezes with the latest bios. Went back to 1502 and all is well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Haven't tried 1.150V Sys Agent - that seems a tad high(?).
> 
> The funny thing is I have been running 3000Mhz ever since I got the kit late last year without any issue. I was running it at 1.350V (Eventual) and left the timings etc. on 'Auto' and never had any issue with games, rendering, photo editing etc.
> 
> Is the new BIOS working well for you?
> 
> I can't help but think it's some issue with the BIOS that doesn't like some setting... problem is I can't find out which setting. I suppose I could always reseat the RAM modules and test(?). Not sure if that will help.


I'm on the Deluxe. If you're having issues since flashing to the latest UEFI just flash back. Some of the auto ruling may have changed which is why you're having difficulties now


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdface Killah*
> 
> So I just got this board and have it paired with an Intel 5820 with a Corsair H110i GT cooler. I can't run the Corsair Link software as I have no more USB headers available on the motherboard. Is there an alternative?




iv used one of those in the past, to control my AXI1500 since I also ran out of USB headers, I configured my PSU and then you can unplug it since it seems to save it, not sure if it works same way with the H110i GT, but worth a try.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Startech-Female-Motherboard-4-Pin-Header/dp/B000IV6S9S


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Haven't tried 1.150V Sys Agent - that seems a tad high(?).
> 
> The funny thing is I have been running 3000Mhz ever since I got the kit late last year without any issue. I was running it at 1.350V (Eventual) and left the timings etc. on 'Auto' and never had any issue with games, rendering, photo editing etc.
> 
> Is the new BIOS working well for you?
> 
> I can't help but think it's some issue with the BIOS that doesn't like some setting... problem is I can't find out which setting. I suppose I could always reseat the RAM modules and test(?). Not sure if that will help.


Hello

From 2 weeks ago regaqrding the 1601 UEVI version:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Mostly memory overclock auto rules. If after flashing the memory overclock is no longer stable and there is not the desire to retune flash back to the previous UEFI version used.


----------



## MegaTheJohny

hey guys.

I have one problem and I am not sure if it's related to my Asus RVE.
Sometimes, on my first system start up (the moment I press power button on my case) my motherboard won't post at all. Screen is black, system is working for about maybe 10 sec or so with black screen on. Than it self shut down. (I am not touching anything).

After that I press power button on my case again, and everything is fine. Motherboard post normally and widows start screen.
So this happens on first start up every time.
Any idea what could cause this problem?
All drivers are up to date.

thanks


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From 2 weeks ago regaqrding the 1601 UEVI version:


Okay, thanks.

Will flash the 1502 BIOS - crossing my fingers.

Have to redo the whole OC settings again but hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## KedarWolf

So, I was getting high temps (Mid 80's) on my CPU stress testing at 1.256v CPU 1.246v cache.







Suddenly my PC start freezing constantly. I run an AIDA stability test and see temps pushing 95c before freezing. Turns out the pump on my Corsair H110i GT died. I buy a new H110i GT, install it, now my temps hover around 70c while RealBenching.

Turns out the first AIO was faulty. Good thing I never damaged my CPU before I figured out the pump failed.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> 
> 
> iv used one of those in the past, to control my AXI1500 since I also ran out of USB headers, I configured my PSU and then you can unplug it since it seems to save it, not sure if it works same way with the H110i GT, but worth a try.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Startech-Female-Motherboard-4-Pin-Header/dp/B000IV6S9S


I've been using one of these for a while, zero issues

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/99-iu01-usb-expansion-case-accessory.html


----------



## shampoo911

so... new bios file.... maybe the guys working on Asus realized that the 1601 was a complete botch...

BIOS 1701


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... new bios file.... *maybe the guys working on Asus realized that the 1601 was a complete botch...*
> 
> BIOS 1701


Why's that then? That revision had changes to auto ruling, it's likely that if you were having difficulties then, you may well do on this new revision. In which cases there's nothing wrong with either - just that it doesn't favour your DRAM configuration, but likely will others.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why's that then? That revision had changes to auto ruling, it's likely that if you were having difficulties then, you may well do on this new revision. In which cases there's nothing wrong with either - just that it doesn't favour your DRAM configuration, but likely will others.


not only that... for me, it was an unmitigated disaster: massive vdroop, thermals spiking (on my room, of almost 20ºC, sensors were reading 37ºC-40ºC IDLE.... while previous versions were having 30ºC-29ºC), reboots, problems with warm boots........ .


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> not only that... for me, it was an unmitigated disaster: massive vdroop, thermals spiking (on my room, of almost 20ºC, sensors were reading 37ºC-40ºC IDLE.... while previous versions were having 30ºC-29ºC), reboots, problems with warm boots........ .


Sounds like a difference in external digi settings if you were experiencing VCCIN changes, and warm boot problems are still likely connected to DRAM changes. This is what flashback is for, if memory auto ruling was working better for you previously and there is no additional functionality that requires you to be on 1601, you can revert


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> not only that... for me, it was an unmitigated disaster: massive vdroop, thermals spiking (on my room, of almost 20ºC, sensors were reading 37ºC-40ºC IDLE.... while previous versions were having 30ºC-29ºC), reboots, problems with warm boots........ .


Hello

I would have reflashed the UEFI and check overall stability as it seems these issues occurred only with your system.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would have reflashed the UEFI and check overall stability as it seems these issues occurred only with your system.


Hey praz, i did flash like 3 times and it was The same issue... It is kinda odd, i know... Im not even doing a massive OC and it was hell


----------



## mus1mus

Dual BIOS ain't helping? Flash 1601 on one and 1502? on the other. Flip the switch to compare.

I found 1601 more forgiving.


----------



## Kimir

@Praz do you know what was changed on 1701 from 1601?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @Praz do you know what was changed on 1701 from 1601?


Hello

Additional tuning for memory rules. Depending on CPU may be better worse or no difference.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Additional tuning for memory rules. Depending on CPU may be better worse or no difference.


OK thanks, I might try it and see how it goes then.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> OK thanks, I might try it and see how it goes then.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so... new bios file.... maybe the guys working on Asus realized that the 1601 was a complete botch...
> 
> BIOS 1701


Thank you,

I flashed it, had trouble with the 1601, now I'm running HCI MemTest 11 hours while I'm at work.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Since I installed my setup:
ASUS Rampage V Extreme USB3.1
Intel i7 5820k
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB CMK32GX4M4A2133C13

I've been having random freezing occurring. After I restart the computer it says overclock failed. I'm not overclocking anything. I eventually found that the system agent voltage needed to be set from auto to 1.15 or 1.2. I tried 1.15 but still had problems so I set it to 1.20 and that allowed me to post and get to Windows. I don't have it overclocked yet as I am trying to get it stable before even try to overclock. I'm curious if anyone can point me in the right direction as far as fixing this random freezing? If I had to guess it has to do with the memory as most posts I've found appear to be memory related. I have not ran Memtest on it yet but will when I go home today. My house has been so hot that it hasn't been very pleasant to sit and use the computer haha.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdface Killah*
> 
> Since I installed my setup:
> ASUS Rampage V Extreme USB3.1
> Intel i7 5820k
> CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB CMK32GX4M4A2133C13
> 
> I've been having random freezing occurring. After I restart the computer it says overclock failed. I'm not overclocking anything. I eventually found that the system agent voltage needed to be set from auto to 1.15 or 1.2. I tried 1.15 but still had problems so I set it to 1.20 and that allowed me to post and get to Windows. I don't have it overclocked yet as I am trying to get it stable before even try to overclock. I'm curious if anyone can point me in the right direction as far as fixing this random freezing? If I had to guess it has to do with the memory as most posts I've found appear to be memory related. I have not ran Memtest on it yet but will when I go home today. My house has been so hot that it hasn't been very pleasant to sit and use the computer haha.


That's an absurd amount of SA voltage for 2133MHz. You should be able to run up to 64GB of 2133MHz memory at stock system agent volts afaik according to Intel ark.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's an absurd amount of SA voltage for 2133MHz. You should be able to run up to 64GB of 2133MHz memory at stock system agent volts afaik according to Intel ark.


I'm going to assume that my memory is possibly faulty then? I'll run Memtest to find out if it is.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdface Killah*
> 
> I'm going to assume that my memory is possibly faulty then? I'll run Memtest to find out if it is.


Clear your cmos so everything is at default, then run memtest in windows. If you can't run 32GB of 2133 memory with everything else stock, then I'd guess either the memory or memory controller on the CPU is defective.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Clear your cmos soi everything is at default, then run memtest in windows. If you can't run 32GB of 2133 memory with everything else stock, then I'd guess either the memory or memory controller on the CPU is defective.


Got it. Will report back with what I find.


----------



## YamiJustin

Anyone know if there are any reviews of the EK water block for the ASUS Rampage V Extreme?

I wasn't sure if it was recommended doing a loop with it. It seems cool though, although I'd miss the glow-up part of the motherboard with the logo


----------



## Kimir

So far I'm liking the new rev 1701 of the bios. I struggled to get C16 with 1601 since it required me to give the ram more volt to even pass the training (Enhanced training enable) and be stable with stressapptest. Oh and did that with cores @ 4.7Ghz 1.35v, cache @ 4.5Ghz 1.35v, VSA 0.944v.
I did an hour of the stressapptest with C15-16-16-35 1T with 1.4v set (actual measured voltage is higher). I can even boot C15-15-15-35 1T 1.4v and if pass the training and all the ram is recognized in windows, will try stressapptest tomorrow. If it pass


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So far I'm liking the new rev 1701 of the bios. I struggled to get C16 with 1601 since it required me to give the ram more volt to even pass the training (Enhanced training enable) and be stable with stressapptest. Oh and did that with cores @ 4.7Ghz 1.35v, cache @ 4.5Ghz 1.35v, VSA 0.944v.
> I did an hour of the stressapptest with C15-16-16-35 1T with 1.4v set (actual measured voltage is higher). I can even boot C15-15-15-35 1T 1.4v and if pass the training and all the ram is recognized in windows, will try stressapptest tomorrow. If it pass


Isn't 1.35v CPU and cache a bit high? Even with water cooler you might be at risk of your CPU degrading over time but I could be wrong.









I'm happy with CPU at 4.6ghz and cache at 4.4ghz at 1.256v and 1.243v respectively. I top out at 70c temp wise running RealBench at those voltages.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Isn't 1.35v CPU and cache a bit high? Even with water cooler you might be at risk of your CPU degrading over time but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with CPU at 4.6ghz and cache at 4.4ghz at 1.256v and 1.243v respectively. I top out at 70c temp wise running RealBench at those voltages.


It was with a bench profile loaded, can't run Aida64 cause of the temp but it's ok with stressapptest, it doesn't go higher than 55ish°c, my usual profile is like yours (46/44 1.25ish).


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> So far I'm liking the new rev 1701 of the bios. I struggled to get C16 with 1601 since it required me to give the ram more volt to even pass the training (Enhanced training enable) and be stable with stressapptest. Oh and did that with cores @ 4.7Ghz 1.35v, cache @ 4.5Ghz 1.35v, VSA 0.944v.
> I did an hour of the stressapptest with C15-16-16-35 1T with 1.4v set (actual measured voltage is higher). I can even boot C15-15-15-35 1T 1.4v and if pass the training and all the ram is recognized in windows, will try stressapptest tomorrow. If it pass


Did you manage to write down your subs and thirds ? Rampage tweak mode 2?

Could be subs and thirds being different or OC socket settings have been improved for newer CPUs


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Clear your cmos so everything is at default, then run memtest in windows. If you can't run 32GB of 2133 memory with everything else stock, then I'd guess either the memory or memory controller on the CPU is defective.


I've been running HCI memtest from within Windows from around 1:30PM HST. It is now 5:43PM HST and it is still going with no errors. I also reset the CMOS and the only change I made was changing storage from AHCI to RAID since I have two drives in RAID0.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdface Killah*
> 
> I've been running HCI memtest from within Windows from around 1:30PM HST. It is now 5:43PM HST and it is still going with no errors. I also reset the CMOS and the only change I made was changing storage from AHCI to RAID since I have two drives in RAID0.


So it sounds like you're stable there. See if your instability issue still exists, if not, it might have been a setting you changed somewhere within the motherboard before that was causing you problems.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Ol' dog still hunts


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Did you manage to write down your subs and thirds ? Rampage tweak mode 2?
> 
> Could be subs and thirds being different or OC socket settings have been improved for newer CPUs


Yes, always mode 2. I'll look if I have some screen of the sub timings, don't think I took any in 1601 but I sure have some from 1502.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, always mode 2. I'll look if I have some screen of the sub timings, don't think I took any in 1601 but I sure have some from 1502.


Gotcha. Gonna make it my mission to check out the 1702 bios this weekend.

Hope it nets me some extra Mhzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Gotcha. Gonna make it my mission to check out the 1702 bios this weekend.
> 
> Hope it nets me some extra Mhzzzzzzzzz


I don't even try to get more Mhz here








I'm fine sticking to 3200 and shove some setting here and there to get it as fast as possible but stable. This is a screen I took before restarting on linux to test if 15-15-15-35 was stable (it is not), I booted at 15-16-16-35 (then changed in window to 15-15-15) that was stable on the stressapptest, so the sub timing are in place.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lookin good. remember - cache frequency has a major impact on AID64 mem/cache benchmark. So when comparing take that into consideration. But yeah, tFAW certainly helps.


This is AIDA64 with my timings at 15-16-16-35 1T 3200mhz and the new bios. Broke 85000!







I added screenshots of all the timing settings using the Samsung 8x4gb 1.65v 3200 preset for my G.Skill 4x8gb DDR4 3000(Yes, it's Samsung, not Hynix).







Only changes I made was the 15-16-16-35 1T and DRAM REF Cycle Time to 278 and FOUR ACT Win Time to 19. I ran HCI Memtest a bit, no errors, but I'm going to run it overnight now, bed time for bonzo.

Peace out.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ol' dog still hunts


nice! and that's a pretty good stress on the CPU also.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! and that's a pretty good stress on the CPU also.


I'll never make 1st place, but I won't be last


----------



## jikdoc

been stable for about 6 weeks on RVE 5960x and about to go on water with the EK RVE monoblock. any installation tips from EK RVE Monoblock owners before i go ahead? i've seen some videos and googled a bit and i'm going to try to remove the heatsink with a propane torch to retain the nice backplate cover. i'm wondering if anyone had any tips about the fit etc of the monoblock etc.
i'm a bit paranoid about things since the last time i went on water with the R3E block, i forgot to take off one of the plastic stickers on the waterblock and fried the board. not gonna do that again!


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jikdoc*
> 
> been stable for about 6 weeks on RVE 5960x and about to go on water with the EK RVE monoblock. any installation tips from EK RVE Monoblock owners before i go ahead? i've seen some videos and googled a bit and i'm going to try to remove the heatsink with a propane torch to retain the nice backplate cover. i'm wondering if anyone had any tips about the fit etc of the monoblock etc.
> i'm a bit paranoid about things since the last time i went on water with the R3E block, i forgot to take off one of the plastic stickers on the waterblock and fried the board. not gonna do that again!


Just follow the instructions. I did, and it works


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> So it sounds like you're stable there. See if your instability issue still exists, if not, it might have been a setting you changed somewhere within the motherboard before that was causing you problems.


I updated the BIOS as I was on one from quite some time ago, 13xx I believe. I updated to the latest available and reset CMOS again and just change AHCI to RAID and so far so good. I hope the random freezing is gone but you never know as it can sometimes take days before it shows up again. I'll keep you posted though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ol' dog still hunts


I'm going to try to get my CPU at 4.7ghz and 4.7ghz cache tonight, or something close and do that bench at 4k. I can do 4.6ghz CPU at 1.256 and 4.4ghz cache at 1.243 RealBench stable so I'm thinking for benching trying Kimir's 1.35v for both. At the voltages I'm at now I top out at 70c temps stress testing.


----------



## Kimir

You certainly have a close CPU to mine, I do 4.6Ghz cores and 4.4Ghz cache with 1.26ish on both, you seems to require a little less voltage on the cache.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ol' dog still hunts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You certainly have a close CPU to mine, I do 4.6Ghz cores and 4.4Ghz cache with 1.26ish on both, you seems to require a little less voltage on the cache.


I did a Silicon Lottery "J' batch 5960x 'binned CPU' that performs quite well. Just haven't really pushed it for benching yet, just been getting it stable where it's at now.

Now to do some benching profiles. I use a Corsair H110 GT on the CPU to get the 70c temps at those voltages. I'm not the most careful guy in the world and the inordinate amount of detail and work in a custom loop is not really ideal for me.









I do see however EK Waterblocks is putting out a closed loop system in October, I'll likely go to that over the Corsair. I've already had trouble with one defective H110i GT and am really lucky I never damaged my CPU.









P.S. Anyone in the Toronto, Canada area Infonec has two 'J' batch 5960x's in stock as of 9/1/2015 in their store and maybe more in their warehouse, I called the store. Really good prices for Canada too, never found it cheaper anywhere. When my H110i failed I was really worried I toasted the CPU before I figured it out so shopped around.

Edit: And being a smaller operation I'm sure they'd actually ship a 'J' batch 5960x to people for that price.









https://www.infonec.com/site/main.php?module=detail&id=470569


----------



## zerophase

Has anyone managed to get Arch or rEFInd booting on the board with secure boot enabled? I keep getting the non compliant boot screen.

I tried the Preloader method, and adding a key to rEFInd with mok and shim. The current version of Shim from the arch repos doesn't seem to be compliant on the board.

I'm on bios 1701.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ol' dog still hunts


My 4K at 4.7ghz CPU 4.6ghz cache at 1.35v for both.


----------



## Baasha

Just when I flashed the BIOS back to 1502 and had everything dialed in, a new BIOS is released!









Here we go again! lel..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just when I flashed the BIOS back to 1502 and had everything dialed in, a new BIOS is released!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again! lel..


Don't feel obligated to flash to new revisions every time unless recommended to, or there is specific functionality added that you require. If the system is stable and working....


----------



## Vlada011

This AA Code on LED in Windows is so annoying... Like they couldn't make with BIOS update to read CPU temperature in BIOS.
Postal Code are useful before Windows boot, after that LED stay for nothing, CPU temp reading is much better. That's not so hard to implement in next BIOS.

I have one question...
If someone want to keep CPU Clock Ratio on 40 - 4.0GHz what you recommend for Max/Min Cache Ratio.
Some normal value, 28-30 or maybe higher or lower. People say need to be similar as CPU Clock. For that need and more voltage.
I would stay with stock voltage. I notice that CPU Cache increase result in Cinebench and Memory Write, Copy, Read results.


----------



## Tideman

Do most of you have c-states disabled for adaptive mode? I think this might be causing performance issues in MGSV... I'm trying to narrow down the cause.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> This AA Code on LED in Windows is so annoying... Like they couldn't make with BIOS update to read CPU temperature in BIOS.
> Postal Code are useful before Windows boot, after that LED stay for nothing, CPU temp reading is much better. That's not so hard to implement in next BIOS.
> 
> I have one question...
> If someone want to keep CPU Clock Ratio on 40 - 4.0GHz what you recommend for Max/Min Cache Ratio.
> Some normal value, 28-30 or maybe higher or lower. People say need to be similar as CPU Clock. For that need and more voltage.
> I would stay with stock voltage. I notice that CPU Cache increase result in Cinebench and Memory Write, Copy, Read results.


min cache on auto.. or at least 1/2 the memory frequency. Max cache... well a high as you can get stable and not electrocute it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Do most of you have c-states disabled for adaptive mode? I think this might be causing performance issues in MGSV... I'm trying to narrow down the cause.


I disable sleepstates when using adaptive vcore (adaptive cache is not gonna work). Sleep states are kinda superfluous with dynamic frequency and voltage control.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Tried the X99-E WS. It sucked. Went back to the RVE. Dialed in my overclock at 4.9GHz and memory at 3200MHz and it's rock solid. It's weird how Asus completely neglects the WS lineup. It's completely crap.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Tried the X99-E WS. It sucked. Went back to the RVE. Dialed in my overclock at 4.9GHz and memory at 3200MHz and it's rock solid. It's weird how Asus completely neglects the WS lineup. It's completely crap.


Can I ask why you thought a board that is coded named workstation would be more apt for a balls to the wall overclock? Rather than the board you set out with...







.

Would be more helpful to others (and yourself) if you composed a post that explained at which point and why the board was problematic for you.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can I ask why you thought a board that is coded named workstation would be more apt for a balls to the wall overclock? Rather than the board you set out with...


I never said it was for overclocking, did I? I bought the WS for stability but turns out it's more unstable than the RVE even at stock clocks. Too much bugs with the BIOS and too much bugs with the hardware. Couldn't even get my 64GB 2133MHz DDR4 memory to work with the WS. What a waste.

Asus WS boards are the new crappy EVGA boards to be honest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I never said it was for overclocking, did I? I bought the WS for stability but turns out it's more unstable than the RVE even at stock clocks. Too much bugs with the BIOS and too much bugs with the hardware. Couldn't even get my 64GB 2133MHz DDR4 memory to work with the WS. What a waste.
> 
> Asus WS boards are the new crappy EVGA boards to be honest.


I see


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I never said it was for overclocking, did I? I bought the WS for stability but turns out it's more unstable than the RVE even at stock clocks. Too much bugs with the BIOS and too much bugs with the hardware. Couldn't even get my 64GB 2133MHz DDR4 memory to work with the WS. What a waste.
> 
> Asus WS boards are the new crappy EVGA boards to be honest.


Huh? the E-WS board I had was too stable.... eg, high OCs were not it's forte.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I never said it was for overclocking, did I? I bought the WS for stability but turns out it's more unstable than the RVE even at stock clocks. Too much bugs with the BIOS and too much bugs with the hardware. Couldn't even get my 64GB 2133MHz DDR4 memory to work with the WS. What a waste.
> 
> Asus WS boards are the new crappy EVGA boards to be honest.


I don't have the Haswell-E WS board but for my work workstation I got the 2011 WS board top of the line and I don't overclock that at all but it's been as stable as one can be. It's been running non stop for 2+ years now and I haven't had a single freeze up or blue screen ::knocks on wood::


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Do most of you have c-states disabled for adaptive mode? I think this might be causing performance issues in MGSV... I'm trying to narrow down the cause.


Yeah, I disable C States and Speed Step, with them enabled my OC isn't stable.

Edit: Wait, I just saw for Adaptive Mode, I don't use Adaptive Mode so for that I don't know.


----------



## moorhen2

Anyone using the latest bios, what's the verdict, ??


----------



## Kimir

^I do.
To me, it's even better than 1502. I can do 15-16-16-35 1T 1.4v when I was at 16-16-16-36 1T with the same voltage back then.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ^I do.
> To me, it's even better than 1502. I can do 15-16-16-35 1T 1.4v when I was at 16-16-16-36 1T with the same voltage back then.


I'm at 15-16-16-35 1T when I was 16-16-16-36 1T as well.









And Kimir, thank you. I'm running benches at 4.7 CPU, 4.6 cache at 1.35v for both. Long weekend here in Canada!


----------



## cookiesowns

I wonder if the new bios has some different training / subs / thirds allowing tighter CL That it has some magic sauce for OC socket tuning

I'm very curious how my 64GB kit scales now. 64GB @ 3000 C13/C14 should be a blast.

Some runs last night made me discover that my system is pretty damn solid at 103.5 44 multi for 4.55Ghz and 3312Mhz ram. 0.015 offset for VCcSA and 1.18ish actual core. 4.65 needs more than 1.25 really close to stability.

My chip just likes average ( to me ) clocks. I was spoiled with an X79 4930K @ 4.8 1.32V for about a month haha.

At work so no screens but here's one before I lowered vcore. Did 350% before I called it.


----------



## Revan654

Rog Panel Mounting and Connections: My case has no 5.25 bays, I was wondering if their some kind encasement I can use and Have it placed ontop of my PC? or Have it connect to a USB 3.0 port in the back?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ^I do.
> To me, it's even better than 1502. I can do 15-16-16-35 1T 1.4v when I was at 16-16-16-36 1T with the same voltage back then.


Ok, thanks for the heads up, will give it a go with my new J batch chip.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I wonder if the new bios has some different training / subs / thirds allowing tighter CL That it has some magic sauce for OC socket tuning
> 
> I'm very curious how my 64GB kit scales now. 64GB @ 3000 C13/C14 should be a blast.
> 
> Some runs last night made me discover that my system is pretty damn solid at 103.5 44 multi for 4.55Ghz and 3312Mhz ram. 0.015 offset for VCcSA and 1.18ish actual core. 4.65 needs more than 1.25 really close to stability.
> 
> My chip just likes average ( to me ) clocks. I was spoiled with an X79 4930K @ 4.8 1.32V for about a month haha.
> 
> At work so no screens but here's one before I lowered vcore. Did 350% before I called it.


I start to run into issues above 104.5, don't forget to try stressapp too


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I start to run into issues above 104.5, don't forget to try stressapp too


I was able to bench XTU around there the other night. I usually do all memory testing with stress app but I some how managed to corrupt it. Been to lazy to nuke it since installing then nvidia drivers are a pain.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I was able to bench XTU around there the other night. I usually do all memory testing with stress app but I some how managed to corrupt it. Been to lazy to nuke it since installing then nvidia drivers are a pain.


no need to install the mint nvdrivers for stressapptest if that's what you mean.

I pulled my old cheapo adata kit out o the closet to play with 16GB this morning. Still on 1201 nios, but considering Kimir's comments about memory effects, guess I'll flash up this weekend. Not bad for a VERY UGLY RAM KIT:


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no need to install the mint nvdrivers for stressapptest if that's what you mean.
> 
> I pulled my old cheapo adata kit out o the closet to play with 16GB this morning. Still on 1201 nios, but considering Kimir's comments about memory effects, guess I'll flash up this weekend. Not bad for a VERY UGLY RAM KIT:


I personally believe it is a need. Since without the Nvidia drivers installed, ( users on 980s or below should be fine, 980Ti isn't supported by the default drivers ) there is excessive CPU usage due to the software rendering of all the fancy theme/desktop effects ) Darn Xorg.

I figure if you're stress testing you want all the resources available allocated to Stressapp IMO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I personally believe it is a need. Since without the Nvidia drivers installed, ( users on 980s or below should be fine, 980Ti isn't supported by the default drivers ) there is excessive CPU usage due to the software rendering of all the fancy theme/desktop effects ) Darn Xorg.
> 
> I figure if you're stress testing you want all the resources available allocated to Stressapp IMO.


I did some investigating last night after uncovering something I discovered a few months ago, and unstable cache when running HCI within Windows can cause the NVIDIA driver to stop responding. Was able to repro this under certain settings


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I personally believe it is a need. Since without the Nvidia drivers installed, ( users on 980s or below should be fine, 980Ti isn't supported by the default drivers ) there is excessive CPU usage due to the software rendering of all the fancy theme/desktop effects ) Darn Xorg.
> 
> I figure if you're stress testing you want all the resources available allocated to Stressapp IMO.


Hello

People using the base install of Mint do not need the nVidia drivers. There is very little CPU load because of the minimum amount of software rendering being done. I do however use the nVidia drivers as the driver install has been straightforward.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I personally believe it is a need. Since without the Nvidia drivers installed, ( users on 980s or below should be fine, 980Ti isn't supported by the default drivers ) there is excessive CPU usage due to the software rendering of all the fancy theme/desktop effects ) Darn Xorg.
> 
> I figure if you're stress testing you want all the resources available allocated to Stressapp IMO.


Or, if you are stress testing, let it work hard.







Not much to the basic mint desktop, and stresstest only allocates 30GB of 32GB. If the OC can't handle the load, it will tell ya, and NV drivers on mint are a more likely source of errors than basic cpu desktop management. IDK - CPU usage is not very high on an 8 core. Anyway - it's a useful memory test especially for 32GB.

As I said earlier, stressing ram in Mint can only tell you that the settings are good in that background and not the complete story on the behavior in a different OS environment. It's kinda an axiom of system robustness and validation. The Heisenberg parable: " If only we could teach that lion to talk, imagine what he could tell us about lions. Well, yes it would be amazing, but then he couldn't tell us anything about normal lions."


----------



## loftystew

Nice board I say. Managed to pushed my 5820k to 4.5Ghz at 1.232v and my G.Skill 2666MHz 16GB 1.2v ram kit to 3000MHz (15-15-35-1T) at 1.33v.

Ran both RealBench and Aida64 for about 4+ hrs stable and HCI Memtest for about 8+ hrs stable. Disabled virtual memory during memtest just to be sure.

Might run both RealBench and Aida64 again for a longer period when I get a new cooler to replace H100i. One of the core is hitting up to 84C with RealBench and Aida64 therefore I wasn't comfortable on running CPU stress test for extended period.






Not sure if I should push my RAM any harder to 3200Mhz than what I have now. I would like to tightening the timing though but is unsure what to tighten. Didn't attempt to overclock my RAM in the past.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> ^I do.
> To me, it's even better than 1502. I can do 15-16-16-35 1T 1.4v when I was at 16-16-16-36 1T with the same voltage back then.


I'm back to 16-16-16-36 1T would get random reboots running HCI MemTest and when I tested 15-16-16-35 1T with memtest86+ I got errors i never got at the other.


----------



## Kimir

Weird, I did an hour of stressapptest again today with 15-16-16-35 1T but with tRFC to 270 and it all goes well.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm back to 16-16-16-36 1T would get random reboots running HCI MemTest and when I tested 15-16-16-35 1T with memtest86+ I got errors i never got at the other.


Have you tried stress app yet? Random reboots could be a variety of things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Weird, I did an hour of stressapptest again today with 15-16-16-35 1T but with tRFC to 270 and it all goes well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Weird, I did an hour of stressapptest again today with 15-16-16-35 1T but with tRFC to 270 and it all goes well.


C14 is no go on my samsung @ 1.4V even at 3200. 3350 is no go at C15-16-17-35-1T tight subs/thirds, but 3337 seems to be solid at C15-16-17-35-1T tights.

0.015V offset on VCCSA ( 0.86V ) Tried bumping vccsa to previous known good for 3300 ( 0.987V ) for 3350 but still no go. I guess I just need a bit more volts.

Now to watch paint dry ( stress app ) for another hour until I can call it good and start pushing for CPU & cache.

What kit do you have Kimir?

Also, I see you benching 4.7 @ 1.35V, is that the lowest pseudo stable you need for X265, or stable for just about everything?

X265 I discovered to be more stressful than my overall routine, and the benefit is that it can discover instabilities much faster than X264 / Aida. I need more volts at my previous settings lol..


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What kit do you have Kimir?
> 
> Also, I see you benching 4.7 @ 1.35V, is that the lowest pseudo stable you need for X265, or stable for just about everything?
> 
> X265 I discovered to be more stressful than my overall routine, and the benefit is that it can discover instabilities much faster than X264 / Aida. I need more volts at my previous settings lol..


I have the Kingston HyperX Predator (HX426C13PB2K4/16), those are Hynix.








I've not tried to reduce the voltage for 4.7Ghz, I simply took my stable [email protected] 1.26v (Aida64 and RealBench for 2h) and bumped up with the 0.01v per core per 100Mhz as a theoretical calculation and rounded up a notch to make sure. I tried to run Aida once and saw 80+°c so I stopped it after 2 minutes (stress FPU is just insane), I was able to do CB r15 [email protected] on Air when I just got the CPU.

I was able to run 4.8Ghz @ 1.35 for 3DMark, but even with 1.42v I had a bsod with x265 bench.









Just finished doing some HCI, for screenshot purpose (I knew it would work since stressapptest did for an hour).


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Have you tried stress app yet? Random reboots could be a variety of things.
> 
> C14 is no go on my samsung @ 1.4V even at 3200. 3350 is no go at C15-16-17-35-1T tight subs/thirds, but 3337 seems to be solid at C15-16-17-35-1T tights.
> 
> 0.015V offset on VCCSA ( 0.86V ) Tried bumping vccsa to previous known good for 3300 ( 0.987V ) for 3350 but still no go. I guess I just need a bit more volts.
> 
> Now to watch paint dry ( stress app ) for another hour until I can call it good and start pushing for CPU & cache.
> 
> What kit do you have Kimir?
> 
> Also, I see you benching 4.7 @ 1.35V, is that the lowest pseudo stable you need for X265, or stable for just about everything?
> 
> X265 I discovered to be more stressful than my overall routine, and the benefit is that it can discover instabilities much faster than X264 / Aida. I need more volts at my previous settings lol..


I think I found my trouble. I had reduced my cache voltage fro,m 1.246 to 1.243 and it was causing the random reboots while running HCI Memtest. Back at 1.246 and running stress app now at 15-16-16-35 1T. So far so good.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think I found my trouble. I had reduced my cache voltage fro,m 1.246 to 1.243 and it was causing the random reboots while running HCI Memtest. Back at 1.246 and running stress app now at 15-16-16-35 1T. So far so good.


Stress App passed at 15-16-16-35 1T 3200. I'll run HCI Memtest overnight just to make sure I don't keep getting the reboots I believe was my cache voltage I had tried lowering.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Weird, I did an hour of stressapptest again today with 15-16-16-35 1T but with tRFC to 270 and it all goes well.


Yup that sounds about right. Cache is very finnicky

Exhibit A:

Left Aida64 running for 2 hours on cache, no problem. Went out to grab some food, it crashes almost as soon as i left..... 0.01v bump and I think we'll be solid at 4.2/4.3


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't feel obligated to flash to new revisions every time unless recommended to, or there is specific functionality added that you require. If the system is stable and working....


True, but I went ahead and updated the BIOS anyway!










Tuned everything and even tightened the RAM settings and it works great! HCI + RealBench FTW!









Now, to game in peace!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yup that sounds about right. Cache is very finnicky
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> Left Aida64 running for 2 hours on cache, no problem. Went out to grab some food, it crashes almost as soon as i left..... 0.01v bump and I think we'll be solid at 4.2/4.3


2 hours is normally enough but it's not to say cache will be entirely stable. I ran it for 4 hours at my original CAS14 settings - then two or so days later the system exhibited ad hangs on OS hand over, then finally yesterday when coming to secondary timing tests with HCI this drop in latency was enough to instigate this instability further.

I don't think there is an absolute metric to test cache stability when pushing these frequencies, it's something that has to be tested by doing.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2 hours is normally enough but it's not to say cache will be entirely stable. I ran it for 4 hours at my original CAS14 settings - then two or so days later the system exhibited ad hangs on OS hand over, then finally yesterday when coming to secondary timing tests with HCI this drop in latency was enough to instigate this instability further.
> 
> I don't think there is an absolute metric to test cache stability when pushing these frequencies, it's something that has to be tested by doing.


I'll have to agree. It's just very hilarious to see cache pass the general 2 "hr" mark then throw an red instability detected as soon as I leave the door. At that time I was about to say, oh, let's just take a screenie for OCN.

I'm not even sure why I'm pushing my system this hard, and doing stability tests when this isn't even my final config, haha. I'll be running 64GB day to day... and at 4.5 / 4.2.

Anywho, 6hrs realbench same settings, no reboot even after that Aida 64 run, I'm quite happy. Although the bump from 1.18V 4.5Ghz to 1.22/1.23V to 4.6 seems quite drastic. And 0.035V bump for cache seems a tad much for just a 80Mhz increase.... Don't think it's too bad in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Silent Scone

Curiosity!







.

1.2v for 4.6 is pretty much golden lol.


----------



## Nerdface Killah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> So it sounds like you're stable there. See if your instability issue still exists, if not, it might have been a setting you changed somewhere within the motherboard before that was causing you problems.


Since I last posted I hadn't had a freeze up until just now. I opened up my Excel spreadsheet from SharePoint online and bam it just froze up.

I am reusing a GTX280 video card and a Seasonic M12II PSU but I didn't have a single problem with my previous computer. I'm going to try and run HCI memtest overnight to see what the results are.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Curiosity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1.2v for 4.6 is pretty much golden lol.


I want more!! It seems that between Devil, JPM, and Kimir we have pretty similar chips at the top end. So far it seems that my chip has a very slightly stronger cache at the low end, but at top end most things are heat limited anyways.

Man, I keep failing stress app with the tight 3337 settings. Getting just 1 CrcWarmCopyPage CRC mismatch at 180 seconds out of 3600 . I believe it's one of the sub-timings causing this error.

Going to boost cache and VCCSA by 0.05V and see what happens.

UPDATE: Boosting cache and VCCSA by 0.05V seems to have fixed it.

I hate stress testing for hours at a time, only to discover ONE little error close to the end of it. It's like getting slapped in the face with a you know what.

Oh well, this is my bench config anyways. Now time to bin 8 8GB sticks individually.. that should be a good use of the labor day weekend... lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'll have to agree. *It's just very hilarious to see cache pass the general 2 "hr" mark then throw an red instability detected as soon as I leave the door*. At that time I was about to say, oh, let's just take a screenie for OCN.
> 
> I'm not even sure why I'm pushing my system this hard, and doing stability tests when this isn't even my final config, haha. I'll be running 64GB day to day... and at 4.5 / 4.2.
> 
> Anywho, 6hrs realbench same settings, no reboot even after that Aida 64 run, I'm quite happy. Although the bump from 1.18V 4.5Ghz to 1.22/1.23V to 4.6 seems quite drastic. And 0.035V bump for cache seems a tad much for just a 80Mhz increase.... Don't think it's too bad in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think cache is one of those things where "stability" is very context dependent... it can be solid for every stress test then fall over doing something seemingly simple.Pretty hard to be 100% sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have the Kingston HyperX Predator (HX426C13PB2K4/16), those are Hynix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not tried to reduce the voltage for 4.7Ghz, I simply took my stable [email protected] 1.26v (Aida64 and RealBench for 2h) and bumped up with the 0.01v per core per 100Mhz as a theoretical calculation and rounded up a notch to make sure. I tried to run Aida once and saw 80+°c so I stopped it after 2 minutes (stress FPU is just insane), I was able to do CB r15 [email protected] on Air when I just got the CPU.
> 
> I was able to run 4.8Ghz @ 1.35 for 3DMark, but even with 1.42v I had a bsod with x265 bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished doing some HCI, for screenshot purpose *(I knew it would work since stressapptest did for an hour*).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's what I use to think... certainly can pass stressapptest but still fail HCI memtest. Praz thinks it's cache related.

Flashed this rig to 1701 - so far so good. got my 32GB kit 100 strap 24/7 2666c12 a little tighter, 3000c13 at initial boot.

okay w/ stressapptest, gotta let HCI MT run for half a day.... ugh!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *I think cache is one of those things where "stability" is very context dependent... it can be solid for every stress test then fall over doing something seemingly simple.Pretty hard to be 100% sure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I use to think... certainly can pass stressapptest but still fail HCI memtest. Praz thinks it's cache related.
> 
> Flashed this rig to 1701 - so far so good. got my 32GB kit 100 strap 24/7 2666c12 a little tighter, 3000c13 at initial boot.
> 
> okay w/ stressapptest, gotta let HCI MT run for half a day.... ugh!


Yup, starting to get into that state of mind. I'm amazed at how far I've pushed the system, sure better cooling helped, but if only I had the knowledge when I first started, I'm sure I could have end up making better component decisions. Either way, I'm very thankful for all your guys help, especially your insight JPM!

For comparison/curiosity, does running your J513 at 4.2 at lower volts cache cause just random instabilities or a straight up no go with A64 cache?

Looks like a good kit. 4x8GB Hynix? or 8x4GB Hynix? What volts? I'm tempted to try going for C12 @ 2666 on my 8x8 Hynix set and see how far that takes me. I can't really run full HCI with 64GB though, it caps out at 2.5GB ish







Will take forever too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yup, starting to get into that state of mind. I'm amazed at how far I've pushed the system, sure better cooling helped, but if only I had the knowledge when I first started, I'm sure I could have end up making better component decisions. Either way, I'm very thankful for all your guys help, especially your insight JPM!
> 
> For comparison/curiosity, does running your J513 at 4.2 at lower volts cache cause just random instabilities or a straight up no go with A64 cache?
> 
> Looks like a good kit. 4x8GB Hynix? or 8x4GB Hynix? What volts? I'm tempted to try going for C12 @ 2666 on my 8x8 Hynix set and see how far that takes me. I can't really run full HCI with 64GB though, it caps out at 2.5GB ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take forever too.


For cache, IMO it has very little (if any) noticeable impact on day to day things... including gaming. If i set cacheV too low, AID64 will usually pick it up pretty quick. However, 2h AID64, although better than anything I know of, can still trip up on stupid things. Unfortunately, I haven't really found anything that is a sure bet when trying to uncover cache instability (including p94 FFTs hundreds or thousands). Benchmarks haven't helped at all, even the x265 which I can run at 4.625 cache with 1.325V, no problem. That setting will redlight AID64 very quick. Basically what ever voltage/freq can last thru AID64 cache stress for 2h, I add 10-20mV and keep the faith. If that 10-20mV pushes me over a 24/7 comfort level.. drop a multi.
Nah - that's a 8x4GB kit that I bought some months ago - last of the hynix for that GS kit I think 2666c12 (maybe c11?) @ 1.395V. [email protected] (lol - "last of the V8s" ) For just about anything (even some benching) 2666c12 with tight 2nds does pretty well.

HCI Memtest takes like geologic time to run through 32GB. 64GB will be time travel.








Yeah Bro - the OCN community is teets.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Still trying to go for 3200 C14 huh?









Do you have on-die temp sensors on your dimms? I noticed my dom plat sammies will start to get more unstable above 38C.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol no I was just clowning RE JP's post. I'm still solid at C14, ran several runs now with the timings here. Write latency may be able to go down further but I like margins. No these modules don't have on die sensors. Wouldn't be too worried at 1.42v and active airflow


----------



## JayJayvld

i got f6 code problems at booting the pc , anyone knows why?

i guess ram? (sometimes it see's 24gb in stead of 32gb)

and then i loaded xmp profile

bios 1702

i already reseated the memory without succes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> i got f6 code problems at booting the pc , anyone knows why?
> 
> i guess ram? (sometimes it see's 24gb in stead of 32gb)
> 
> and then i loaded xmp profile
> 
> bios 1702
> 
> i already reseated the memory without succes


either or both of VSA and Training voltage need adjustment. (training voltage is the dramV on the main voltage page. Eventual Dram voltage is near the bottom of the Dram timings page- this is the voltage the will run at.


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either or both of VSA and Training voltage need adjustment. (training voltage is the dramV on the main voltage page. Eventual Dram voltage is near the bottom of the Dram timings page- this is the voltage the will run at.


VCA =voltage cpu agent ? at what voltage (stock speed at the moment)

and training voltage at what voltage ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> VCA =voltage cpu agent ? at what voltage (stock speed at the moment)
> 
> and training voltage at what voltage ?


VSA = system agent.

thought I was clear enough: main OC bios page dramV = training voltage, dram timings page (near the bottom use page down) Dram Eventual Voltage = operating voltage. The post process does a "test" to set dram timings and phasing. this process is pretty robust and may require more voltage than normal OS ops does. Caveat being sometimes training the ram sticks at a higher voltage and running lower can set things up a bit off balance. I usually run a tad higher trainingV in order to have all 8 sticks ALWAYS pass post.


----------



## ronald8808

need help and need sharing from other Intel 750 SSD user (PCI-E Model) on their R5E who face the same problem as mine... before i was using Plextor M.2 SSD 2280 as my bootable drive (win 7 64bit) on my system, everything is ok, dont have any problem with all my system before... i made 3 oc profile with my system (4ghz/3000) (4.25/3000) (4.5ghz/3000) 3 of my oc profile is well setting, everything is very stable as i run so many test before. Then after i buy a new intel 750 ssd 400gb i plug this device on last (bottom) pcie slot and set my bios to all default setting (load optimized setting) and instal new os on it.. everything running well and i instal so many program bla bla bla... then after os already installed i try to go back to bios and try to load my oc profile, problem happened after i load my oc profile my system cannot go inside windows desktop... always bluescreen and loop back restart by itself.. really weird trying load all my oc profile always bluescreen, then i try again to make all bios setting default and just set xmp 1 and xmp 2 also bluescreen cannot go to windows desktop, but when i set all default everything running well into windows desktop, my system only want to boot into windows desktop only when i set all bios setting into default with no overclock at all...
my R5E now using bios version 1502, last night i already trying to move to BIOS 2 and upgrade my bios to 1601 and also try bios 1701 but the problem still there...
so now i just using my sytem with intel 750 SSD with all bios default setting.. cannot overclock at all, even my ram now just running 2133
help me please...

here is my system spec :
Rampage V Extreme, i7 5960x, Corsair H100i GTX, Enermax Platimax 1500 Watt, HyperX Predator 16GB Kit (4x4GB) 2800MHz DDR4 CL14, SLI 2xGTX Titan X, Intel 750 SSD 400GB with Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit, WDC Black 1TB (Data), Samsung S27D590C, Asus DVD-RW


----------



## tistou77

Hello

For the ram, it's better to have Samsung or Hynix chips to mount high frequency with low timings ?

With the strap 100, what is the maximum frequency for the ram (BCLK at 100) 3200?
I wondered if there were kits that were stable at 3200 C14 and ~ 1.35, 1.37v









Thanks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For the ram, it's better to have Samsung or Hynix chips to mount high frequency with low timings ?
> 
> With the strap 100, what is the maximum frequency for the ram (BCLK at 100) 3200?
> I wondered if there were kits that were stable at 3200 C14 and ~ 1.35, 1.37v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hynix is better for moderately High freq (3200 or 3333) & low timings.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Can I get some feedback from folks here who are using this MOBO? I want to buy it for my 5960X (J-Batch) build but the most recent reviews on new egg and Amazon are not good at all? Has there just been a bad batch of boards? Quite a few complaints on RMA too......?

Thanks for the help


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> Can I get some feedback from folks here who are using this MOBO? I want to buy it for my 5960X (J-Batch) build but the most recent reviews on new egg and Amazon are not good at all? Has there just been a bad batch of boards? Quite a few complaints on RMA too......?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Got one of the newest batches, no issues.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Got one of the newest batches, no issues.


Do you mind me asking where you bought it?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hynix is better for moderately High freq (3200 or 3333) & low timings.


OK thank you

Currently I have the Hynix (I believe, to check) Corsair platinum 3000 C15 at 3200 C15 and 1.36v
I was wondering if Samsung could be better

And also, I do not understand the price Corsair with these ram

Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3400 MHz CL16 (CMD16GX4M4B3400C16) => 950€
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3466 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3466C18) = 1300€
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3600 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3600C18) => 630€

The 3600 is the cheapest and best, I suppose


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> OK thank you
> 
> Currently I have the Hynix (I believe, to check) Corsair platinum 3000 C15 at 3200 C15 and 1.36v
> I was wondering if Samsung could be better
> 
> And also, I do not understand the price Corsair with these ram
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3400 MHz CL16 (CMD16GX4M4B3400C16) => 950€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3466 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3466C18) = 1300€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3600 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3600C18) => 630€
> 
> The 3600 is the cheapest and best, I suppose


Look at your RAM sticks, if it says V5.29 = Hynix, V4.23 = Samsung.

All those RAM & most from other brands are Samsung (except Kingston, which is all Hynix). Samsung is probably the best right now for High frequency, but isn't that good for tight timings.
If you were going to Skylake, I would have suggested getting Samsung, but on Haswell-E, Hynix all the way.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you bought it?


Local micro center. Newegg refreshes their inventory quite often so you'll have a high chance of getting a new batch. Amazon got a large new batch in about a month ago


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> Can I get some feedback from folks here who are using this MOBO? I want to buy it for my 5960X (J-Batch) build but the most recent reviews on new egg and Amazon are not good at all? Has there just been a bad batch of boards? Quite a few complaints on RMA too......?
> 
> Thanks for the help


The RVE is an amazing MB. Can't comment regarding RMA - haven't needed to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> OK thank you
> 
> Currently I have the Hynix (I believe, to check) Corsair platinum 3000 C15 at 3200 C15 and 1.36v
> I was wondering if Samsung could be better
> 
> And also, I do not understand the price Corsair with these ram
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3400 MHz CL16 (CMD16GX4M4B3400C16) => 950€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3466 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3466C18) = 1300€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3600 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3600C18) => 630€
> 
> The 3600 is the cheapest and best, I suppose


Some of these ram kits are not going to be straight forward to run on x99 (currently). 3200 on strap 100 remains a very strong memory setting. If you want to speed thing up, try tightening timings down to c14 using the Hynix 4x4 single sided preset for secondary timings - then lower tFAW to 16 or higher (24 is the preset). If that's not "snappy" enough - 3400c16 is not gonna satisfy ya!.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Look at your RAM sticks, if it says V5.29 = Hynix, V4.23 = Samsung.
> 
> All those RAM & most from other brands are Samsung (except Kingston, which is all Hynix). Samsung is probably the best right now for High frequency, but isn't that good for tight timings.
> If you were going to Skylake, I would have suggested getting Samsung, but on Haswell-E, Hynix all the way.


Aren't Klev Cras all hynix? (it's s Hynix subsidiary I believe).


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Thanks guys I'm going to go for it soon. Just ordered the mother board blocks from EK last night to match the CSQ for my CPU/GPU/RAM. But mine will get some special treatment on appearance when I get it. Can't wait to see how mine handles OC my CPU and RAM


----------



## Kylar182

Anyone using Digital optical and not able to do 5.1? Only get 2 channel 16 bit 44 to work


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> OK thank you
> 
> Currently I have the Hynix (I believe, to check) Corsair platinum 3000 C15 at 3200 C15 and 1.36v
> I was wondering if Samsung could be better
> 
> And also, I do not understand the price Corsair with these ram
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3400 MHz CL16 (CMD16GX4M4B3400C16) => 950€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3466 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3466C18) = 1300€
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x 4 Go 3600 MHz CL18 (CMD16GX4M4B3600C18) => 630€
> 
> The 3600 is the cheapest and best, I suppose


Have started playing with the CMD16GX4M4B3600C18 on my R5E.

Going ok so far and passed hci memtest at 3400 16 17 19 19 1T @ 1.385v


----------



## rolldog

Ok, I'm going to post in this thread now that I received my R5E MB yesterday, which has a ton of more tweaking options than my X99 Deluxe ?. I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me out with.

On my X99 Deluxe, my CPU LED lit up last week, so not knowing if I truly have a fried CPU or if my X99 Deluxe got fried, I ordered this board hoping to move my CPU to this board to determine if it was my MB or is my CPU is indeed fried. I'm in the process of changing MBs, but do you think it's ok to move my CPU to this RVE, power it on for 10-15 seconds just to check and see if my CPU LED still lights up or not without having to reinstall my CPU waterblock? If changing the board still gives me the same error, then I have a dead CPU, which I need to RMA, but I'm hoping I can figure this out before securing my waterblock onto my CPU. On my old board, as soon as it was powered on, the CPU LED lit up, and I got nothing on my display. Do you think I could install my CPU on this board, power it up for 10-15 seconds with no cooler to determine if my CPU is bad or not? I'm just trying to save time, and thermal paste, to determine if my CPU is indeed bad, or if using this new MB fixed my problems. First, will powering it on with no cooler on my CPU for 10-15 seconds hurt? Second, will this MB recognize that I don't have a CPU cooler and will the CPU LED light up anyway?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm still troubleshooting, trying to determine the root of my problem. Of course, if I power it on and something shows on my display, then I know my MB was bad and I can continue to take my old MB out of my case, install my waterblock and loop appropriately, and RMA my old board. I just want to find out if I can avoid installing my waterblock, loop, etc, then find out I have a bad CPU, and have to undo everything I just did so I can send my CPU in. I don't have any other cooler for my CPU, only my waterblock. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, I'm going to post in this thread now that I received my R5E MB yesterday, which has a ton of more tweaking options than my X99 Deluxe ?. I have a question I'm hoping someone can help me out with.
> 
> On my X99 Deluxe, my CPU LED lit up last week, so not knowing if I truly have a fried CPU or if my X99 Deluxe got fried, I ordered this board hoping to move my CPU to this board to determine if it was my MB or is my CPU is indeed fried. I'm in the process of changing MBs, but do you think it's ok to move my CPU to this RVE, power it on for 10-15 seconds just to check and see if my CPU LED still lights up or not without having to reinstall my CPU waterblock? If changing the board still gives me the same error, then I have a dead CPU, which I need to RMA, but I'm hoping I can figure this out before securing my waterblock onto my CPU. On my old board, as soon as it was powered on, the CPU LED lit up, and I got nothing on my display. Do you think I could install my CPU on this board, power it up for 10-15 seconds with no cooler to determine if my CPU is bad or not? I'm just trying to save time, and thermal paste, to determine if my CPU is indeed bad, or if using this new MB fixed my problems. First, will powering it on with no cooler on my CPU for 10-15 seconds hurt? Second, will this MB recognize that I don't have a CPU cooler and will the CPU LED light up anyway?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm still troubleshooting, trying to determine the root of my problem. Of course, if I power it on and something shows on my display, then I know my MB was bad and I can continue to take my old MB out of my case, install my waterblock and loop appropriately, and RMA my old board. I just want to find out if I can avoid installing my waterblock, loop, etc, then find out I have a bad CPU, and have to undo everything I just did so I can send my CPU in. I don't have any other cooler for my CPU, only my waterblock. I would appreciate any advice.


I'd rec putting at least an aircooler on the cpu. It should be okay naked, but the post process does load the cpu significantly. Any cooling method it worth attaching - cool the cpu block and mount it (no water) at least it will act as a heat sink.


----------



## rolldog

Thanks. I figured since I couldn't even get anything on my display, only the CPU LED, anything past that means it works. I'm not planning to, setup the BIOS, see if it posts, etc, just something beyond a CPU LED and no display. If I see that, then this new MB should fix my problem.

I'm kind of excited by this RVE board! Much better than the X99 Deluxe. It's good to finally go back to an ROG board, like my old Maximus VI Formula. It's just a shame I bought white cables, painted the MB tray inside my case white, plus a few other things to match the X99 Deluxe, only to end up back with the red & black ROG board. Honestly though, that's the least of my worries right now. Thanks Jpmboy, you've always been a help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Thanks. I figured since I couldn't even get anything on my display, only the CPU LED, anything past that means it works. I'm not planning to, setup the BIOS, see if it posts, etc, just something beyond a CPU LED and no display. If I see that, then this new MB should fix my problem.
> 
> I'm kind of excited by this RVE board! Much better than the X99 Deluxe. It's good to finally go back to an ROG board, like my old Maximus VI Formula. It's just a shame I bought white cables, painted the MB tray inside my case white, plus a few other things to match the X99 Deluxe, only to end up back with the red & black ROG board. Honestly though, that's the least of my worries right now. Thanks Jpmboy, you've always been a help.


yeah bro, the RVE is an exceptional MB! It can run with the big dogs and still dance a waltz.


----------



## rolldog

Looks like the layout is a little different from the X99 Deluxe. I'm running 980 Tis in SLI, 40 lane CPU, so from what I can tell I use slots 1 (PCIe 3.0 x16_1) & slot 4 (PCIe 3.0 x16/8_3), and then turn the switches on for those slots on the MB.

One problem I ran into with the X99 Deluxe, but looks like I can do it with the R5E is run my Intel 750 NVMe SSD, which needs a PCIe Gen3 x4 slot, but I also have a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD, which I couldn't use at the same time as my Intel SSD because they shared the same bandwidth on the only slot I could use. From what I can tell with this RVE board, I should be able to run both of these drive on this board.

Any idea if I can install my Intel 750 NVMe SSD in slot 2, since it looks like slot 4 disables the M.2 slot, and then I can run my Samsung XP941 M.2 drive without running into any problems?

Like I said, I'm just glancing through the manual right now since this board has so many more options. It also came with a USB 3.1 card, which I assume can be installed into any open PCIe slot.

If I'm wrong, please let me know. I'd like to get everything replaced tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Looks like the layout is a little different from the X99 Deluxe. I'm running 980 Tis in SLI, 40 lane CPU, so from what I can tell I use slots 1 (PCIe 3.0 x16_1) & slot 4 (PCIe 3.0 x16/8_3), and then turn the switches on for those slots on the MB.
> 
> One problem I ran into with the X99 Deluxe, but looks like I can do it with the R5E is run my Intel 750 NVMe SSD, which needs a PCIe Gen3 x4 slot, but I also have a Samsung XP941 M.2 PCIe SSD, which I couldn't use at the same time as my Intel SSD because they shared the same bandwidth on the only slot I could use. From what I can tell with this RVE board, I should be able to run both of these drive on this board.
> 
> Any idea if I can install my Intel 750 NVMe SSD in slot 2, since it looks like slot 4 disables the M.2 slot, and then I can run my Samsung XP941 M.2 drive without running into any problems?
> 
> Like I said, I'm just glancing through the manual right now since this board has so many more options. It also came with a USB 3.1 card, which I assume can be installed into any open PCIe slot.
> 
> If I'm wrong, please let me know. I'd like to get everything replaced tonight.


yeah, so I'm running a 750 and a M.2 and sli TXs - no problem. The 3.1 card is up to you. I just use the on board 3.0.. I don;t really push a lot of data over USB anyway. The 3.1 card can use the pcie x1_1 slot i think. Or one of the full length black PCIE slots.
the 750 is in the last red slot, the two gpus are in _1 and _3. I've had 3 980s on this board, and it still worked great!


----------



## jikdoc

i can also confirm m.2 Samsung 951 & intel 750 NVME on bottom slot works for me. i'm running SLI 980ti's as well, but i also have a single slot 750ti (SLI with multiple monitors makes my nvidia HDMI audio cut out so i have to run it through the 750ti) as well as a intel x540 10Gbe LAN card. all my pcie slots are filled and the board handles it like a champ


----------



## rolldog

Awesome! I can't wait to get everything up and running. I just wish the waterblocks for these Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s would be released. EK has been saying in a couple of weeks for a month now.

Another positive for these QD3s is it only took me about 5 seconds to bypass my GPUs, no loop draining needed, until these waterblocks come out. These things work like a champ.

I have a feeling I'm going to be up all night fiddling with everything.


----------



## shampoo911

so... i finally went to overclock the uncore... although i left the voltage settings on AUTO (on both cpu and uncore)...

both are @ 4.0ghz with nice temps and stuff... i have the C-states disabled... should i enable them?

also, i made a nice overclock to my ram... hyperx predator 2666 c13... stock timings @ 3000mhz with 1.4v



how does it look?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Just be aware that auto voltages with increased multipliers will give you a pretty high vcore figure - a lot higher than you'll likely need. Asus set it up like that so it'd be sure and boot up, but if you are going to OC this rig, set the voltages yourself









And I don't know about the AIDA bench - I get a lot higher figures (and lower latency) at only 2666 - something is probably conflicting in there, somebody who knows will be able to tell for sure.

ETA: I just thought of something - those numbers are about what I get when only 3 of 4 sticks are registering. You might make sure all sticks are recognized.


----------



## OGBeandip

Just ordered a RVE and an EK Monoblock. Glad to join the club.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Just be aware that auto voltages with increased multipliers will give you a pretty high vcore figure - a lot higher than you'll likely need. Asus set it up like that so it'd be sure and boot up, but if you are going to OC this rig, set the voltages yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know about the AIDA bench - I get a lot higher figures (and lower latency) at only 2666 - something is probably conflicting in there, somebody who knows will be able to tell for sure.
> 
> ETA: I just thought of something - those numbers are about what I get when only 3 of 4 sticks are registering. You might make sure all sticks are recognized.


Uncore affects the score quite significantly. His uncore was at 4000, yours was 4200.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Just ordered a RVE and an EK Monoblock. Glad to join the club.


might reconsider the monoblock. looks cool, but really does not cool the cpu as well as a cpu block, and the rest of the MB does not need watercooling..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Uncore affects the score quite significantly. His uncore was at 4000, yours was 4200.


OK, I re-ran at 4000 cache. I still think his scores are low for 3000 memory.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, I re-ran at 4000 cache. I still think his scores are low for 3000 memory.


His' looks a bit normal for a 5930K.









That run also confirmed my Read bandwith that is lower than Write and Copy.

He's also on CR2.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> His' looks a bit normal for a 5930K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That run also confirmed my Read bandwith that is lower than Write and Copy.
> 
> He's also on CR2.


OK, didn't realize the cache/memory bandwidth difference would be so great between the 5930 and 5960. Looks like he's good to go!


----------



## Jpmboy

it's that CR2 setting. running 1T would help plenty.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> OK, didn't realize the cache/memory bandwidth difference would be so great between the 5930 and 5960. Looks like he's good to go!


It is huge.

L1 for example, seems Core Speed dependent. At 4.6, I top at 1500ish or 1600ish on both Read and Copy. Cant remember.

Could very well be due to the sizes of the Cache rather than their speed. Still, looking weird, we are getting lower Reads than Writes on Memory.








Seems starved.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that CR2 setting. running 1T would help plenty.


Yeah, totally missed that. I said somebody who knew more would be along









I ran it at CR2 just for comparison's sake:


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might reconsider the monoblock. looks cool, but really does not cool the cpu as well as a cpu block, and the rest of the MB does not need watercooling..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> either or both of VSA and Training voltage need adjustment. (training voltage is the dramV on the main voltage page. Eventual Dram voltage is near the bottom of the Dram timings page- this is the voltage the will run at.


I have also got the monoblock it performance is very Good ! Can you show me why its not ?


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> might reconsider the monoblock. looks cool, but really does not cool the cpu as well as a cpu block, and the rest of the MB does not need watercooling..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> I have also got the monoblock it performance is very Good ! Can you show me why its not ?


I always get conflicting information on monoblocks. In the watercooling thread a very experienced watercooler told me it works as well as dedicated cpu blocks. Then I get another very knowledgable member saying the opposite.

I know the motherboard doesnt need it, Im doing it for looks honestly. The CPU im watercooling for better overclocking but the motherboard im doing it so I can take some red off of the board and I like the look of the big monoblock over individual chipset and mosfet blocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> I have also got the monoblock it performance is very Good ! Can you show me why its not ?


didn't say it was not good. I did say it's unnecessary - aside from the looks. It's certainly not likely to provide the same quality cpu block mount as a dedicated cpu block (eg, evenness of plate pressures across the contact surface, tim spread etc). There are no other components on the motherboard that need watercooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I always get conflicting information on monoblocks. In the watercooling thread a very experienced watercooler told me it works as well as dedicated cpu blocks. Then I get another very knowledgable member saying the opposite.
> 
> I know the motherboard doesnt need it, *Im doing it for looks honestly*. The CPU im watercooling for better overclocking but the motherboard im doing it so I can take some red off of the board and I like the look of the big monoblock over individual chipset and mosfet blocks.


and that's the best reason!









with the right tools, hopefully no massaging of the monoblock and patience getting the right torque on each mount screw can be done - and can give a great mount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, totally missed that. I said somebody who knew more would be along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it at CR2 just for comparison's sake:


wow - not very different really in that case.. leme look at 3000c13


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wow - not very different really in that case.. leme look at 3000c13


Don't take my figures as any sign of being correct - for all I know, my timings might be jacked up is why the C1 and C2 are so close together..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, totally missed that. I said somebody who knew more would be along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it at CR2 just for comparison's sake:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Don't take my figures as any sign of being correct - for all I know, my timings might be jacked up is why the C1 and C2 are so close together..


h=If thge only difference is in CR your numbers are "correct".
tightened timings can mitigate the 1T vs 2T difference. I thought it would be larger myself. Still better than stock/auto XMP timings for this 32GB kit. Ram is "complicated"








Stock/ 1T and 2T.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









lol - now I gotta look at 3200 2 vs 1T with this 32GB kit. 1T has been only _pseudostable_ (= bench and regular use. fails HCI )
+1 for "making me look".









maybe a tight 3200 @ 2T can get off the porch and run with the big dogs?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My dogs can't even get to the 3200 porch except on three legs, much less get off it


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My dogs can't even get to the 3200 porch except on three legs, much less get off it


My Samsung G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 kit is at 3200 15-16-16-35 1T Stress App stable.


----------



## dansi

How safe to disable BCLK spread spectrum. The bios description make it scary, but I got better stability with it at off


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My Samsung G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 kit is at 3200 15-16-16-35 1T Stress App stable.


I'm happy for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My dogs can't even get to the 3200 porch except on three legs, much less get off it


lol. alot depends on the silicon obviously., the craft is in getting the best out of what you got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My Samsung G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 kit is at 3200 15-16-16-35 1T Stress App stable.


Impressive! HCI stable too?
What, no 3333MHz?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm happy for you.


Yeah, don'tcha love posts like that









Anyway - very little difference between 1T and 2T .. at least when the secondaries are tight.

probably need to run a few benchmarks - especially ram dependent ones.
the new hwbot x265 running 12 instances uses 27GB of ram, and works them pretty well too.


----------



## rolldog

Well, after breaking down my system and seeing sediment in my CPU waterblock, I decided to do a complete overhaul of my watercooling system. What's my problem? I start off upgrading my MB, but now I have a new CPU waterblock, new rads, pump/res combo, etc on its way. All my stuff is over 2 yrs old so I've rationalized that it's ok. Still don't know if I had a CPU problem or a MB problem, but at least it's more enjoyable knowing I have new stuff coming to replace the old. Besides, the MB was a tight squeeze in my case under the EK XTX Coolstream 480 rad. These newer EK rads are 10mm smaller, so I'll have more room to work with.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, after breaking down my system and seeing sediment in my CPU waterblock, I decided to do a complete overhaul of my watercooling system. What's my problem? I start off upgrading my MB, but now I have a new CPU waterblock, new rads, pump/res combo, etc on its way. All my stuff is over 2 yrs old so I've rationalized that it's ok. Still don't know if I had a CPU problem or a MB problem, but at least it's more enjoyable knowing I have new stuff coming to replace the old. Besides, the MB was a tight squeeze in my case under the EK XTX Coolstream 480 rad. These newer EK rads are 10mm smaller, so I'll have more room to work with.


When I took my old EK Supremacy apart 2 years ago (it was over 2 years old) it was clean. What coolant do you use?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When I took my old EK Supremacy apart 2 years ago (it was over 2 years old) it was clean. What coolant do you use?


really gotta back flush the rads before using... I put one of those koolance in-line filters at the rad out port last year - so far, no drop in flow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really gotta back flush the rads before using... I put one of those koolance in-line filters at the rad out port last year - so far, no drop in flow.


I looked at those but didn't in the end, and yes flushing before does help. Especially some of the bigger stuff. I flushed the living hell out of my Phobya 1080mm


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Have started playing with the CMD16GX4M4B3600C18 on my R5E.
> 
> Going ok so far and passed hci memtest at 3400 16 17 19 19 1T @ 1.385v


Thanks for your screen
Point of view performance, bandwidth (AIDA64) is "like" at 3200 15-16-16 or not?

About the ram is normal for Corsair Platinum 3600 18-19-19 either at 1.35v
and G.Skill 3600 17-18-18 either at 1.20v (a friend have it and it's good to 1.20v with X99)
This is not the same chips or Platinum can also be 1.20v


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Hello peeps, I'm having a hard time stabilizing my 5960x @ 4.5. I can boot windows, play GTAV for hours and multitask light applications. Trouble starts when CPU usage goes above 50%, then I get Blue screens or reboots. I tried adding more volts (1.326), but didn't help much compared to 1.3v.

Any help would be appreciated









Here are my settings screen shots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I looked at those but didn't in the end, and yes flushing before does help. Especially some of the bigger stuff. I flushed the living hell out of my Phobya 1080mm


Yeah, EK's comments about no "flushing" needed is a load of nonsense. While the PE 360's came out rather well, the XE 480 was a joke. Not as bad as my alpha cools or HW labs GTX 480s.... but still don't want those random specs of black stuff and random flux/solder floating in my water....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hello peeps, I'm having a hard time stabilizing my 5960x @ 4.5. I can boot windows, play GTAV for hours and multitask light applications. Trouble starts when CPU usage goes above 50%, then I get Blue screens or reboots. I tried adding more volts (1.326), but didn't help much compared to 1.3v.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my settings screen shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


raise vccin to at least 1.95V. Cache multiplier may be to high also. drop it a notch. and run a high power stress like the HWBOTx265 bench.


----------



## rolldog

I'm using a clear Aqua Tuning coolant, and Aqua Tuning, well Tuning, is the only English word on the bottle. To be honest, I have no idea where I bought it. I've had this setup for about 2 years, flushed the rads good when I first got them, drained and cleaned everything about a year ago, but when I unhooked my QD3s, they have a small amount of a brown substance on the male portion of the quick disconnect. It's a little lighter color than rust. I have no idea what it is, but it's the same color that was in my CPU waterblock.

I haven't had any drop in waterflow. I have a Koolance flow meter installed and it's been consistent. When my new rads and waterblock come in, I'm going to flush those rads out well. I wonder if I could let these rads go on eBay.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raise vccin to at least 1.95V. Cache multiplier may be to high also. drop it a notch. and run a high power stress like the HWBOTx265 bench.


i will try this when I get home. Thanks +1 Rep


----------



## rolldog

Check out the insides of my QD3s

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the insides of my QD3s
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


What are you using for coolant?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol - that's not normal for Nickel QD3s. I use XSPC ec6 clear


----------



## rolldog

Some clear coolant that says Aqua Tuning, but everything else on the bottle is German. I'm mixing it with distilled water.


----------



## rolldog

Not all of them are like that, which is odd. You should have seen the water I poured out of my bottom rad. It looked like someone just mopped the floors with it.


----------



## silversufer333

hello,

for your info Aqua Tuning is a retailer of water cooling staff. I gess it is not for mixing it with water. I use a product for many years never had
a Problem. my be you past the part number then i find out how to use it.

sorry for my bad english


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silversufer333*
> 
> hello,
> 
> for your info Aqua Tuning is a retailer of water cooling staff. I gess it is not for mixing it with water. I use a product for many years never had
> a Problem. my be you past the part number then i find out how to use it.
> 
> sorry for my bad english


Well, since the entire bottle is in German, I took a picture of it and used Google Translate to translate everything into English. It did say to dilute it, but I went ahead and ordered some of the coolant Scone recommended. It's odd though because the ratio of coolant to water is WAY higher with the XSBC coolant.

I have new rads coming, I bought new Primochill tubing, a new pump/radiator combo, new CPU block, and since I sold my watercooled 780 Tis and bought 980 Tis, which waterblocks for these were released today, my entire loop will be brand new.

I don't know if I should contact Koolance about these QD3s or just replace the ones that look like that with new ones. It kinda looks like rust, but I didn't think these nickel connectors would rust. It's gotta be from the ratio of coolant to water being too low. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Kimir

Koolance will just refuse to apply the warranty since you didn't used THEIR coolant. That's why, next time I'll try the QDC EK used on their AIO so I can avoid Koolance.

On the other hand, I've try reducing tFAW from 24 to 19, one stick dropped, tried 21 and it worked, stressapptest for one hour was fine.


----------



## Silent Scone

trrd 4 with 19 tfaw is optimistic at 3200 lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Some clear coolant that says Aqua Tuning, but everything else on the bottle is German. I'm mixing it with distilled water.


It probably didn't have anti corrosive additives, or your rads weren't flushed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raise vccin to at least 1.95V. Cache multiplier may be to high also. drop it a notch. and run a high power stress like the HWBOTx265 bench.


Went two notches down on CACHE Multiplier and set input at 1.95v, seems solid with ROG Realbench, Cinebench r15. Will keep testing, but it's back to being stable, at least for the stuff I do.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> trrd 4 with 19 tfaw is optimistic at 3200 lol


tRRD 4 was from the hynix profile already.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, since the entire bottle is in German, I took a picture of it and used Google Translate to translate everything into English. It did say to dilute it, but I went ahead and ordered some of the coolant Scone recommended. It's odd though because the ratio of coolant to water is WAY higher with the XSBC coolant.
> 
> I have new rads coming, I bought new Primochill tubing, a new pump/radiator combo, new CPU block, and since I sold my watercooled 780 Tis and bought 980 Tis, which waterblocks for these were released today, my entire loop will be brand new.
> 
> I don't know if I should contact Koolance about these QD3s or just replace the ones that look like that with new ones. It kinda looks like rust, but I didn't think these nickel connectors would rust. It's gotta be from the ratio of coolant to water being too low. That's all I can think of.


Unfortunately, koolance is not very customer oriented when it comes to "corrosion or gunk" on their gear... unless you can prove you used only their premix. And how are we to do that?
Anyway - I've been using their QDCs for 4-5 years, I only use distilled water and a few % of Redline Water Wetter. Never have seen any corrosion with that mix - ever. Give it a try once you flush that loop real well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> tRRD 4 was from the hynix profile already.


And? What was tfaw?


----------



## rolldog

Like I mentioned, I have new rads on the way, a Phobya DC12-260 Pump & Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir Combo (which should clear up a little room in my case having the 2 combined), EK Supremacy Full Nickel waterblock, and EK finally released the waterblocks for my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, so 2 of those are on the way too. So, I'm looking at almost a complete overhaul of my system. The watercooling system will all be new. I've figured out a way to connect a hose to one of the inputs on my rads, so I usually turn that thing on, open each port on it and completely flush it with water. I'll keep the hose running for 15 minutes or so, move my rads in all directions making sure everything comes out, and after hooking up the watercooling system, I'll run some Primochill Pre-cleaning solution through while I'm running it for leaks. Then I'll drain all that, but this time I'll be using pure distilled water and the XSPC coolant in it.

I had a couple of extra QD3s when I initially ordered them, so I'll be able to use those instead of the messed up ones, but I might go ahead and order an in line filter. You said it didn't reduce your flow rate, so I don't see any downside except the cost. Since I already have a Koolance flow meter, I'll be able to tell if junk starts filling up the filter.

Jpmboy, didn't you say you were using a Koolance in-line filter? I haven't ever looked at them, but are they easy to disconnect, check it, clean it if necessary, and then hook it back up, or do you have it hooked up along with the QD3 and check it by disconnecting the QD3?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Like I mentioned, I have new rads on the way, a Phobya DC12-260 Pump & Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir Combo (which should clear up a little room in my case having the 2 combined), EK Supremacy Full Nickel waterblock, and EK finally released the waterblocks for my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, so 2 of those are on the way too. So, I'm looking at almost a complete overhaul of my system. The watercooling system will all be new. I've figured out a way to connect a hose to one of the inputs on my rads, so I usually turn that thing on, open each port on it and completely flush it with water. I'll keep the hose running for 15 minutes or so, move my rads in all directions making sure everything comes out, and after hooking up the watercooling system, I'll run some Primochill Pre-cleaning solution through while I'm running it for leaks. Then I'll drain all that, but this time I'll be using pure distilled water and the XSPC coolant in it.
> 
> I had a couple of extra QD3s when I initially ordered them, so I'll be able to use those instead of the messed up ones, but I might go ahead and order an in line filter. You said it didn't reduce your flow rate, so I don't see any downside except the cost. Since I already have a Koolance flow meter, I'll be able to tell if junk starts filling up the filter.
> 
> Jpmboy, didn't you say you were using a Koolance in-line filter? I haven't ever looked at them, but are they easy to disconnect, check it, clean it if necessary, and then hook it back up, or do you have it hooked up along with the QD3 and check it by disconnecting the QD3?


I use Mayhem XT-1 Clear and have never seen corrosion. And I use Alphacool rads, which come pretty dirty. I've also used EK, but the clear develops a yellowish tint. XT-1 remains my favorite.


----------



## rolldog

Well, I'm definitely going to dish out the $10-20 for a Koolance In-line Filter, just in case. I'm just wondering how much of a pain it is to check it or if I should install it along with a QD3 so I can just pull in apart to check without having to drain my loop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rolldog

If someone doesn't mind, could you let me know what I need to connect my 2 GPUs waterblocks together that will be running SLI on this RVE? I just got my MB in, and EK just released the waterblocks for my graphics cards yesterday, but I'd like to go ahead and order everything I need to tie them back into my waterloop instead of waiting for the blocks to arrive and then figure out what I need.

I had 2 x 780 Tis running SLI on my old X99 Deluxe, but the slots seem like they were closer together on that board than this one plus I was using an EK Dual Parallel Terminal Block. I have nickel fittings, and I don't know if there's a nickel adapter I could run from one GPU to the other or if the distance is far enough to just use tubing and a couple of compression fittings. Anyone have any suggestions? I think I saw something once made by Koolance that ran between the GPUs and the length was adjustable for how far apart your slots were, but I don't want to buy something like that if it's a piece of crap. I've always used a Terminal Block to hook my GPUs together, but I don't think I want to use that on this setup.

If anyone has any advice, I'd really appreciate it. I'd like to have everything I need whenever my waterblocks arrive from Slovenia, or wherever EK is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

A piece of hard tubing and a couple of compression fittings is about as easy as it gets.

This is a pic of how mine are, 1/2" OD tubing and Primochill Revolvers (rest of the rig has changed, same SLI link).


----------



## rolldog

Damn, did you remove the entire shroud from your MB or is there room under that 120mm rad? I appreciate the pic....about 80mm if I had to guess between the cards.

Looks like your GPU waterblocks are hooked up to run in series vs parallel. Is there much of a temperature difference between your first card and the second?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

No, it all fit fine, and it was a 140. Cards run within a degree of each other.


----------



## Dagamus NM

So I got new memory in to replace the two kits of adata 32gb 2800MHz, a single 64gb 2800MHz G.Skill kit CL15-15-15-35-2T

Tried a bunch to get 2800 running on the 100 strap but to no avail. When running 125 strap I cannot get the bios to let me boot from my raid volume regardless of setting everything to legacy in CSM and disabling fast boot.

Luckily this kit will run at the 1.25V it is rated at and I am not scared of going higher.

I doubt that I will see 3200 with this density even with loose timings and another 100mV. I can get my CPU up to 4.5GHz with 1.4V, [email protected], lottery dud maybe my other 5960X will fare better. With integer multipliers, the 125 strap (@127.5) gives me 4.445GHz or something close when setting multi to 35 and it will not even get anywhere close to booting.

I wonder what my options are, doing a boot override every time I turn on the computer is annoying for me but a no go for my wife.

Where might I find suggested complete timings for running above 2800MHz without having to go above the 100 strap?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So I got new memory in to replace the two kits of adata 32gb 2800MHz, a single 64gb 2800MHz G.Skill kit CL15-15-15-35-2T
> 
> Tried a bunch to get 2800 running on the 100 strap but to no avail. When running 125 strap I cannot get the bios to let me boot from my raid volume regardless of setting everything to legacy in CSM and disabling fast boot.
> 
> Luckily this kit will run at the 1.25V it is rated at and I am not scared of going higher.
> 
> I doubt that I will see 3200 with this density even with loose timings and another 100mV. I can get my CPU up to 4.5GHz with 1.4V, [email protected], lottery dud maybe my other 5960X will fare better. With integer multipliers, the 125 strap (@127.5) gives me 4.445GHz or something close when setting multi to 35 and it will not even get anywhere close to booting.
> 
> I wonder what my options are, doing a boot override every time I turn on the computer is annoying for me but a no go for my wife.
> 
> Where might I find suggested complete timings for running above 2800MHz without having to go above the 100 strap?


Try these timings a go at 100 strap. That sounds like a Hynix kit.

64GB 2666 C13-14-14-36-2T 1.32V. It should run at that speed without an issue.

Anything beyond 2666 you need to do alot of tweaking to get it to run stable.

I have a kit of Dominator platinum 64GB 2666 C15 @ 1.2V. Should be a similar bin to your G.Skill.

You can also try 64GB 3200, but good luck.... Best memory dividers @ 100 strap are 2666 and 3200. 2800 is possible with slight tweaking, 2933 is hit or miss for me.


----------



## Dagamus NM

What kind of tweaking are referring to when running @100 for 2800MHz? I was able to get the two 32GB kits of adata to run at 2666, albeit with looser timings.

I really don't want to have to choose between 2666 and 125BCLK.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

For 64G of RAM, I'd just shoot for stable 2666 and call it a day.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well, we will just have to see then. These G.Skill seem rather picky, but the adata ran much looser timing. I have a set of Dom Plats, 64gb at 2800MHz coming sometime this week or the next. Over priced but I didn't buy them so whatever. I am curious after I remove the heat sinks on both of these kits what I will find underneath.

Most of what I see online regarding DDR4 timings refers only to primary. If third timings are where to search for DDR4 gains then I would like some reference points,


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well, we will just have to see then. These G.Skill seem rather picky, but the adata ran much looser timing. I have a set of Dom Plats, 64gb at 2800MHz coming sometime this week or the next. Over priced but I didn't buy them so whatever. I am curious after I remove the heat sinks on both of these kits what I will find underneath.
> 
> Most of what I see online regarding DDR4 timings refers only to primary. If third timings are where to search for DDR4 gains then I would like some reference points,


Hello

If struggling with memory overclocking 2800MHz memory speed using the 100 strap is not the goal to be shooting for.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well, we will just have to see then. These G.Skill seem rather picky, but the adata ran much looser timing. I have a set of Dom Plats, 64gb at 2800MHz coming sometime this week or the next. Over priced but I didn't buy them so whatever. I am curious after I remove the heat sinks on both of these kits what I will find underneath.
> 
> Most of what I see online regarding DDR4 timings refers only to primary. If third timings are where to search for DDR4 gains then I would like some reference points,


I settled on 2666 C13 for 100 strap. 2800 was just too much random instabilities due to training. When I first got the kit I did 2800 C14 no issues at 1.30V.

The 2800 C14 kit is samsungs. 100%. If you get Hynix, I'll be very surprised and proven wrong. Should be a good kit though, might be capable of C16-18 @ 3200 if your IMC can handle it.


----------



## Silent Scone

2750 on 1.25 is always an option. If the memory is capable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2750 on 1.25 is always an option. If the memory is capable


^^ this works quite well actually.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I will look into that. I imagine that I won't have to loosen timings,


----------



## Jpmboy

does the Intel 750 PCIE drive get better with age? Or is it (finally) running right?



some months ago it was ~2600?


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, who knows. NAND is a strange one. I'll compare mine later


----------



## rolldog

I can't tell right now since my entire system is taken apart. One thing I was having problems with was the TRIM files on the Intel 750. I have the Intel SSDSSD Optimizer installed, but some days the drive would randomly be completely full. If I looked at the drive in Windows Explorer, it would be full of the TRIM files it creates. After talking with someone at Intel, they said I should only see the TRIM files when running the SSD Optimizer. Apparently, when you run the optimization, it fills the drive up with TRIM files and then deletes them. In my case, it would be full of TRIM files at random with the SSD Optimizer running in the background. If I opened the software and manually ran the Optimizer, it would crash when it got to about 80%. The only way I could get it working correctly was to manually delete a few TRIM files, create a little bit of extra free space on the drive, and then rerun it. Then it would run completely through.

Once I get my system back together, I need to look and see if Windows might be using that drive for a page file or if any software program might be using that drive to cache to. All my photo and video editing applications I manually changed where it caches the files, since I have over 100,000 photos. That's a lot of thumbnails.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> does the Intel 750 PCIE drive get better with age? Or is it (finally) running right?
> 
> 
> 
> some months ago it was ~2600?


This is what I get same program


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a newer version mind you. [EDIT] Yours is the 1.2TB, this drive is faster than the 400GB...

Mine is more in line with JPs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> This is what I get same program
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i'll download that version...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a newer version mind you. [EDIT] Yours is the 1.2TB, this drive is faster than the 400GB...
> 
> Mine is more in line with JPs.
> 
> **


thanks bud.


----------



## rolldog

Well, today I found out buying this RVE to replace my X99 Deluxe didn't fix anything. So, nothing is wrong with the X99 Deluxe, but I've been visiting with my new Rampage, I feel like we know each other. I can't send her back after all we've been through. I'm 100% vested in this board, besides, I already bought EK Waterblocks for the VRMs and the chipset.
Spoke to some guy at Intel today for about 5-10 minutes, and I'm sending him my 5960X tomorrow, next day air, hoping it will help speed up the process.
He said they're going to run some tests on it, and a new CPU should be on its way in 5 days or so. If my CPU is dead, is there any equipment they have where they can figure out if I was overclocking it or not? I would really hate to receive a call in a few days to inform me that the replacement of my 5960X isn't covered under warranty. I don't think the temps on the CPU ever got higher than 50C or so, and my VCORE, at the max, was set at 1.375v,but that was just for a couple of minutes. I figured out that somewhere around 4.4Ghz and/or 1.30v is the point of diminishing returns. So, I never ran my CPU at unrealistic settings or ran to hot enough, for long enough, to do any damage. I just hope they hurry up with my replacement. I guess I could buy a new one and return it when mine comes back.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, today I found out buying this RVE to replace my X99 Deluxe didn't fix anything. So, nothing is wrong with the X99 Deluxe, but I've been visiting with my new Rampage, I feel like we know each other. I can't send her back after all we've been through. I'm 100% vested in this board, besides, I already bought EK Waterblocks for the VRMs and the chipset.
> Spoke to some guy at Intel today for about 5-10 minutes, and I'm sending him my 5960X tomorrow, next day air, hoping it will help speed up the process.
> He said they're going to run some tests on it, and a new CPU should be on its way in 5 days or so. If my CPU is dead, is there any equipment they have where they can figure out if I was overclocking it or not? I would really hate to receive a call in a few days to inform me that the replacement of my 5960X isn't covered under warranty. I don't think the temps on the CPU ever got higher than 50C or so, and my VCORE, at the max, was set at 1.375v,but that was just for a couple of minutes. I figured out that somewhere around 4.4Ghz and/or 1.30v is the point of diminishing returns. So, I never ran my CPU at unrealistic settings or ran to hot enough, for long enough, to do any damage. I just hope they hurry up with my replacement. I guess I could buy a new one and return it when mine comes back.


You're probably fine. Should have gotten the tuning protection plan though. For like $30, it's good insurance. Covers any type of overclocking. Only thing with it is that you need to wait at least 30 days before making a claim from purchase date of insurance.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys are you aware that Rampage 5 Extreme has 2-3 eggs on Newegg and half comments are people with problems.
I completely ignore fact that huge part of customers are not satisfied with Rampage 5 Extreme all.
And customer experience is most important. It;s stupid to search excuse because nice products as Intel processors are always with 5 eggs and experts use customer experience and number of comments as marked how much people buy different processors. We can say now that X99 with ASUS is same as X79 with EVGA. And I afraid in future with same team similar things will happen.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Guys are you aware that Rampage 5 Extreme has 2-3 eggs on Newegg and half comments are people with problems.
> I completely ignore fact that huge part of customers are not satisfied with Rampage 5 Extreme all.
> And customer experience is most important. It;s stupid to search excuse because nice products as Intel processors are always with 5 eggs and experts use customer experience and number of comments as marked how much people buy different processors. We can say now that X99 with ASUS is same as X79 with EVGA. And I afraid in future with same team similar things will happen.


Hello

Intel processors normally stay at 5 eggs because it is a plug n' play device. Components such as motherboards that require some user interaction normally don't rate as high. And the more knobs made available to turn the fewer eggs normally received. It is more of a rating of the user capability that the component itself. I'm sure you can relate to this.


----------



## Kimir

Lol who gives a damn about Newegg user comments and rating...
The rampage v extreme has five stars on both major online retailers here in France (ldlc.com, Materiel.net).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Guys are you aware that Rampage 5 Extreme has 2-3 eggs on Newegg and half comments are people with problems.
> I completely ignore fact that huge part of customers are not satisfied with Rampage 5 Extreme all.
> And customer experience is most important. It;s stupid to search excuse because nice products as Intel processors are always with 5 eggs and experts use customer experience and number of comments as marked how much people buy different processors. We can say now that X99 with ASUS is same as X79 with EVGA. And I afraid in future with same team similar things will happen.


Quoting NewEgg reviews here? C'mon. NewNoob reviews is a better characterization. The R5E i've been using has been running flawlessly... despite the abuse I give it.


----------



## Vlada011

You know, If Intel pay attention on customer experience and judge how much people are interested for their products that mean something.
Excuse me but it's much more important experience of 4-5 guys who bought motherboard and after installation couldn't set simple function than experience of some rich advanced users who will buy second or third board even before send first on RMA and not even pay attention what happen with previous motherboards.
2-3 eggs are not for premium products with 5-10 problems on 100 motherboards. 2-3 eggs are for 20-30% of some kind of problems. Good is example 30 satisfied on 3-4 bad.
Some 4-5 eggs constantly. Board have 32 good and 20 extremely bad. But take look on excellent hardware numbers are excellent and bad...

i7-4790K(670 - 12),
i7-5820K(, 197 - 1)
i7-5930K, (80 -1)
EVGA TITAN X (39 - 0),
EVGA 1000 P2,
EVGA 1200 P2 (24- 2),
750 G2 ( 163- 12)
EVGA GTX980Ti Classified (19 - 0)

Tell me if Rampage 5 Extreme is good as this product why she is not in same range with them or why some of this well known excellent products with very small number of bad experience is not similar as R5E. If only unsatisfied customer write comment why I see here 40 excellent and 0 bad, 39 excellent and 0 bad.
That's because we ignore facts that R5E get treatment from sponsored reviews better than really deserve and from ASUS less than she deserve.
I can bet that Intel employers treat very serious fact how much people have some of their processors looking number of experience on some of their products.
Not as 100% accurate information, but very serious and at least 75% correct.
We know very well that all of this product have bad experience, even more than situation present, but you must to really make mess to cause 2/3 of comments extremely bad. That customers probably was very angry when they came to that point that 2/3 of comments are 1 egg.
If this is world best motherboard and best what humanity know at this moment,... Jesus help us than.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quoting NewEgg reviews here? C'mon. NewNoob reviews is a better characterization. The R5E i've been using has been running flawlessly... despite the abuse I give it.


Truth.

I wonder how many of the negative reviews at the Egg are from people that have no clue what they're doing..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

The scary part is, I'd like to buy a 2nd RVE in the near future, but I don't want somebody's RMA'd junk. Newegg and Amazon have both been known to box returns up and ship them back out, and there are no retail stores around that carry them.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> You know, If Intel pay attention on customer experience and judge how much people are interested for their products that mean something.
> Excuse me but it's much more important experience of 4-5 guys who bought motherboard and after installation couldn't set simple function than experience of some rich advanced users who will buy second or third board even before send first on RMA and not even pay attention what happen with previous motherboards.
> 2-3 eggs are not for premium products with 5-10 problems on 100 motherboards. 2-3 eggs are for 20-30% of some kind of problems. Good is example 30 satisfied on 3-4 bad.
> Some 4-5 eggs constantly. Board have 32 good and 20 extremely bad. But take look on excellent hardware numbers are excellent and bad...
> 
> i7-4790K(670 - 12),
> i7-5820K(, 197 - 1)
> i7-5930K, (80 -1)
> EVGA TITAN X (39 - 0),
> EVGA 1000 P2,
> EVGA 1200 P2 (24- 2),
> 750 G2 ( 163- 12)
> EVGA GTX980Ti Classified (19 - 0)
> 
> Tell me if Rampage 5 Extreme is good as this product why she is not in same range with them or why some of this well known excellent products with very small number of bad experience is not similar as R5E. If only unsatisfied customer write comment why I see here 40 excellent and 0 bad, 39 excellent and 0 bad.
> That's because we ignore facts that R5E get treatment from sponsored reviews better than really deserve and from ASUS less than she deserve.
> I can bet that Intel employers treat very serious fact how much people have some of their processors looking number of experience on some of their products.
> Not as 100% accurate information, but very serious and at least 75% correct.
> We know very well that all of this product have bad experience, even more than situation present, but you must to really make mess to cause 2/3 of comments extremely bad. That customers probably was very angry when they came to that point that 2/3 of comments are 1 egg.
> If this is world best motherboard and best what humanity know at this moment,... Jesus help us than.


Hello

The solution to your dilemma is simple. Purchase something different. Or, based on your previous posts, just wait till tomorrow when you will once again be stating how superb the board is.


----------



## Vlada011

OK Ignore Intel processors. You experts follow rule EVGA graphic card, ASUS motherboard. TITAN X is plug and play device... All models new G2/P2/T2 series.
Amateurs know what they talk for EVGA PSU and graphic cards only for R5E they don't know what they do... Nice explanation.
Even for most ASRock X99 motherboards situation is better but somehow R5E 2/3 bad comments is just like that... In real life you can't find people with problems, they not exist.
Situation is good same as with EVGA graphic cards and power supplies.
Funny I met at least 15-20 on net who changed ASUS motherboard for some other and from that moment their problems gone. Maybe other brands better deal with amateurs or maybe only ASUS stay without people who know to write UEFI on proper way and didn't treat R5E as first Intel Xtreme platform with 8 core CPU and DDR4 deserve.


----------



## Dagamus NM

There are a few things that make the RVE a different experience than the RIVE. The RIVE is a tank compared to the RVE as far as being able to set stupid parameters and it still run. That and it didn't freak out and kill processors randomly to my knowledge.

That said, I love my RVE. I am going to start assembling my new one next week. It took me awhile to get my raid array sorted on the 125 strap but it is all happy now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The scary part is, I'd like to buy a 2nd RVE in the near future, but I don't want somebody's RMA'd junk. Newegg and Amazon have both been known to box returns up and ship them back out, and there are no retail stores around that carry them.


Been done. I had to fight newegg to return my RVE that came from them with the PCH heatsink logo all scratched up and scratched IO heatsink / fancy looking thingy. The ROG OC Panel already had the screen protector applied with scratches as well.

As well as the discussion between R V E and other stuff, I refuse to comment as I may slip my tongue and get removed from the lovely OCN community









That said my 1 cent.

I've used ROG boards for every one of my single builds starting with the P35 chipset. I never looked back. At my work every single workstation I've built is all ROG boards as well, starting from Z87 to X79 to X99 and Z97, and soon Z170.

0 issues AT ALL. CPU's all heavily overclocked.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The solution to your dilemma is simple. Purchase something different. Or, based on your previous posts, just wait till tomorrow when you will once again be stating how superb the board is.


Yes board is great... that's most tragic thing... Because you can't find nice looking and reliable bug free motherboard.
R5E look good, she is fantastic but one of worse ASUS motherboard judging by experience of customers.
And in worse moment for very nice platform.
If someone ask me for motherboard look and function and how my PC look now that's excellent but what will be before I install EKWB Predator and when I decide to load default settings install newer BIOS and overclock on 4.0-4.2 GHz again or test how much CPU is capable to OC???


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Yes board is great... that's most tragic thing... Because you can't find nice looking and reliable bug free motherboard.
> R5E look good, she is fantastic but one of worse ASUS motherboard judging by experience of customers.
> And in worse moment for very nice platform.
> If someone ask me for motherboard look and function and how my PC look now that's excellent but what will be before I install EKWB Predator and when I decide to load default settings install newer BIOS and overclock on 4.0-4.2 GHz again or test how much CPU is capable to OC???


Hello

Just curious. Is some of this posting medicinally induced? Or a lack of it?


----------



## Vlada011

I'm very serious, and it's induced with fact that guy from Intel is very serious as well and worry why PCH /Chipset and PCH Enum Tests test in Intel Processor Diagnosti Utility are Unsupported.
When you add BSOD problem during overclocking or downclocking from R5E BIOS as I had before I SOMEHOW set 4.0GHz you get my complains and worry what will happen when I try to OC again.
But if you think that it's medicinally induced OK. I would like... But it's not.
I mean... I ask first motherboard manufacturer what can be such message and why PCH and PCH Enum are not supported... Because they build motherboards, but because they don't know, or don't want to know, or don't want to say... I ask Intel.


----------



## Silent Scone

What are your thoughts on the 2.5 mile asteroid heading for Costa Rica?

Perhaps this will put your tinfoil into perspective


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Truth.
> 
> I wonder how many of the negative reviews at the Egg are from people that have no clue what they're doing..


Yeah, I agree with Gunslinger.

Likely the majority of the complaints are from people that are messing in the bios and don't really know what they are doing or not researching well what to do when OCing and stuff.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the 2.5 mile asteroid heading for Costa Rica?


All Intel now Malay


----------



## Dagamus NM

C'mon guys, no need to be rude.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> C'mon guys, no need to be rude.


I'm starting to get the mentality of "if you don't don't anything nice to say, don't say anything nice at all"... But when a guy comes in spewing nonsense almost to a degree of defaming a motherboard vendor in it's own owners club someone has to draw the line...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> All Intel now Malay


I know, I was talking about the asteroid that is heading to Costa Rica lol.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1813936/asteroid-impact-apocalypse-2015-mass-anxiety-as-conspiracy-theorists-predict-catastrophe/

To be clear, I don't believe for a second this will happen - which was kind of the point


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Truth.
> 
> I wonder how many of the negative reviews at the Egg are from people that have no clue what they're doing..


But........... They are experts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The scary part is, I'd like to buy a 2nd RVE in the near future, but I don't want somebody's RMA'd junk. Newegg and Amazon have both been known to box returns up and ship them back out, and there are no retail stores around that carry them.


Would be nice if we could buy direct from ASUS... (ahem... @[email protected] ?) tho I've never got an "open box" from newegg when ordering a new item.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> But........... They are experts.


Yeah, everybody there is "HIgh" tech knowledge.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I have had a few items from newegg show up and be very suspicious as to having been opened before. Never had an issue with tigerdirect though.

If Apophysis hits Costa Rica then yes, all chips will be of something else for the rest of our lifetimes.


----------



## BarneyRubble

The BBB has Newegg listed as an accredited business with an A+ rating while the BBB has a three year old alert listed for the unaccredited ASUS corporation.

Not only do you have to be careful of what customers post on Newegg, but the narcissist on overclock.net might not be better.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> The BBB has Newegg listed as an accredited business with an A+ rating while the BBB has a three year old alert listed for the unaccredited ASUS corporation.
> 
> Not only do you have to be careful of what customers post on Newegg, *but the narcissist on overclock.net might not be better*.


so true.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Does anyone have any idea what would cause my GPU Indexing to be wrong? When I try to overclock card 2, or change the RGB features, it changes card 4.. Vice Versa with card 4, of course.

EVGA doesn't know, ASUS stopped responding about a month ago, and I am really confused as to how to correct it.

The same happens if I fold or anything. any time I activate Card 2 or try to utilize it's features, Card 4 is effected.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would cause my GPU Indexing to be wrong? When I try to overclock card 2, or change the RGB features, it changes card 4.. Vice Versa with card 4, of course.
> 
> EVGA doesn't know, ASUS stopped responding about a month ago, and I am really confused as to how to correct it.
> 
> The same happens if I fold or anything. any time I activate Card 2 or try to utilize it's features, Card 4 is effected.


In Afterburner or Precision when you change the OC settings and the card sync is on it changes the settings for both cards. You need to disable the sync then you can OC each card independently.

Not sure if that's what you mean but could be it. Not sure about the RGB settings though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what would cause my GPU Indexing to be wrong? When I try to overclock card 2, or change the RGB features, it changes card 4.. Vice Versa with card 4, of course.
> 
> EVGA doesn't know, ASUS stopped responding about a month ago, and I am really confused as to how to correct it.
> 
> The same happens if I fold or anything. any time I activate Card 2 or try to utilize it's features, Card 4 is effected.


Does GPU-Z report the indexing correctly? If not, could be a BIOS or initialization issue. Try a fresh Nvidia driver install. ( Uninstall, safemode + DDU + install )

Delete ALL of your PrecisionX profiles as well. Or afterburner if you use that.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> In Afterburner or Precision when you change the OC settings and the card sync is on it changes the settings for both cards. You need to disable the sync then you can OC each card independently.
> 
> Not sure if that's what you mean but could be it. Not sure about the RGB settings though.


I unlinked them specifically to find out which one was causing it. I use them for folding as well, and they index completely different in there. All cards are out of order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Does GPU-Z report the indexing correctly? If not, could be a BIOS or initialization issue. Try a fresh Nvidia driver install. ( Uninstall, safemode + DDU + install )
> 
> Delete ALL of your PrecisionX profiles as well. Or afterburner if you use that.


Gpuz reads them the same as precision, it would seem.

I have tried removing the sli bridge, and when sli is on 3 instead of 4 cards, the numbers that swap change.

Cards 1 and 4 will be normal with a 3way bridge, and 2 and 3 will switch which works.

With a 4 way bridge, card 2 and 4 are the trouble cards that flip-flop. I have no idea what causes it adult this point, lol.

Also, I have tried many different programs, drivers and everything. Not sure what to do.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I unlinked them specifically to find out which one was causing it. I use them for folding as well, and they index completely different in there. All cards are out of order.
> Gpuz reads them the same as precision, it would seem.
> 
> I have tried removing the sli bridge, and when sli is on 3 instead of 4 cards, the numbers that swap change.
> 
> Cards 1 and 4 will be normal with a 3way bridge, and 2 and 3 will switch which works.
> 
> With a 4 way bridge, card 2 and 4 are the trouble cards that flip-flop. I have no idea what causes it adult this point, lol.
> 
> Also, I have tried many different programs, drivers and everything. Not sure what to do.


Blame Nvidia.


----------



## Vlada011

Thanks god this morning when I tried to OC motherboard didn't make BSOD as before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> All Intel now Malay


And my is Malay. On beginning was Costa Rica.
But that's not important really.
Yes I like Rampage 5 Extreme and I would not change for any board.
But your explanation that customer experience is not important keep for self.
Not I will listen someone who last week get 3 board from ASUS.
One guy get message to immediately call technical support they never contact him... Poor man back to explain that such person probably even not exist someone write only to calm other customers...
You behave like I hate Rampage 5 Extreme, but I'm one of people who only could pass better if experience of customers is not true and not important. But that's only

Because you think like that you can put self medal as worse treated customers of all.
And company will do with you what they want.
They know now even false advertising pass with such customers.
You will see future, situation will become worse, thanks to people who try to put problem under carpet instead to open mouth and stop manufacturers to send 20% half working products on market like nothing happen.

Because of that all manufacturers will do with you what they want together with false marketing, false advertising and abnormal things for other buyers of something else not IT technology.
I would done that, someone to ask me how to hide facts that motherboard is not good like all want to present I would done same as you. I would send here half of my employers to talk like nothing happen, attack is best defense.
One is crazy, other is drunk, third is I don't know... only hardware and technical support are perfect.
Everything is on place, full net of satisfied customers, 5 bad experience on 100 excellent (5% fault), technical support react for 2-3h. Paradise.
What are you want? What? I'm not someone who try to force people to buy something else. I told you facts and worse of all is because sponsored overclockers who didn't pay come here to explain that their statement is better than 100 customers who pay and install hardware.

Go on Newegg order next motherboard, ignore chance that you will get something what bunch of kids back because not work. They didn't keep that for self, you will get that. I don't order from Newegg I have distributor I see before I pay. Better to someone visit OC session and ask employers and sponsored team about experience of motherboard. xe xexe ...They don't know what they do...amateurs. You will know better when you get some of 2/3 not functional products while other similar hardware get 4-5 starts from same people, from same population...


----------



## mus1mus

I suddenly feel like reading through this.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> You know, If Intel pay attention on customer experience and judge how much people are interested for their products that mean something.
> Excuse me but it's much more important experience of 4-5 guys who bought motherboard and after installation couldn't set simple function than experience of some rich advanced users who will buy second or third board even before send first on RMA and not even pay attention what happen with previous motherboards.
> 2-3 eggs are not for premium products with 5-10 problems on 100 motherboards. 2-3 eggs are for 20-30% of some kind of problems. Good is example 30 satisfied on 3-4 bad.
> Some 4-5 eggs constantly. Board have 32 good and 20 extremely bad. But take look on excellent hardware numbers are excellent and bad...
> 
> i7-4790K(670 - 12),
> i7-5820K(, 197 - 1)
> i7-5930K, (80 -1)
> EVGA TITAN X (39 - 0),
> EVGA 1000 P2,
> EVGA 1200 P2 (24- 2),
> 750 G2 ( 163- 12)
> EVGA GTX980Ti Classified (19 - 0)
> 
> Tell me if Rampage 5 Extreme is good as this product why she is not in same range with them or why some of this well known excellent products with very small number of bad experience is not similar as R5E. If only unsatisfied customer write comment why I see here 40 excellent and 0 bad, 39 excellent and 0 bad.
> That's because we ignore facts that R5E get treatment from sponsored reviews better than really deserve and from ASUS less than she deserve.
> I can bet that Intel employers treat very serious fact how much people have some of their processors looking number of experience on some of their products.
> Not as 100% accurate information, but very serious and at least 75% correct.
> We know very well that all of this product have bad experience, even more than situation present, but you must to really make mess to cause 2/3 of comments extremely bad. That customers probably was very angry when they came to that point that 2/3 of comments are 1 egg.
> If this is world best motherboard and best what humanity know at this moment,... Jesus help us than.


First of all, anyone who leaves feedback on Newegg are also people who rely on Newegg reviews to help them make decisions. These are people who are not very knowledgeable about what they're doing, and spend more time reading reviews on websites instead of learning how to use the products themselves and should then be able to make a decision on their own instead of reading what everyone else thinks. I guarantee that whoever left negative reviews on Newegg were people who decided to purchased the most advanced MB offered by Asus (because they wanted to buy the best), received it at home, built their system, and then realized the MB was much more customizable and had way more functionality than they had ever seen. After a few days of them trying to learn what usually takes years to learn, they give up out of frustration, return the board, post a negative review, and then go purchase a more recent model of whatever they had previously.

In case you haven't noticed, Asus makes multiple motherboards, each one can use the same processor, and they all have the same chipset. Each model comes with more, or less, functionality so the end user can make a purchase based on their experience. Look at the BIOS used. Asus made an easy BIOS and an advanced BIOS. Look at overclocking, Asus made EZ Tuning, which dials in the correct settings automatically so someone can overclock their system without having to learn about how the voltages of different components on the MB, the bus speed, the memory timings, etc effect the clock speed. I think that was a wise decision on Asus's part to make a "user friendly" MB that can basically be plug-and-play by automatically setting everything on its own to run a stable overclock.

This makes it easy for people to get their feet wet. Then, this person who depends on reviews written on Newegg starts reading and learning more about overclocking, how one thing effects the other, and then they can move to the advanced BIOS, they take the time to read about the different features and what they do, and then they can try to implement these things on their own. After taking the time to understand everything and how it works, then they become more confident. Once they become more confident, they stop relying on other people's reviews and they start making their own decisions. Besides, if someone bought something above their operating knowledge and then had a bad experience because they felt overwhelmed by functionality, those people are more likely to comment and leave a review than someone who had a positive experience. The majority of the people who have a positive experience, didn't rely on someone else's opinion to help them make a decision on whether they should buy something or not.

Asus holds tons of world records for speed tests, and other benchmarks on many of their products. In general, people who leave reviews are more likely to do so after having a bad experience rather than having a good one. Similar to fishing or buying stocks, people have a tendency to talk about their good experiences than their bad ones. The bad experiences are usually from lack of knowledge (like giving an 80 yr old person a cell phone or a computer). It could be the best item in the world, but if someone is given an item that they can't figure out, they're going to have a bad experience, but they would've had a bad experience regardless of the brand. It's the item itself. Lastly, it's also human nature to lash out and make irrational decisions based off of emotions within the first 48 hours of having a bad experience. Most negativity comes within 48 hours of having a bad experience, and the bad experience more than likely was cased by lack of knowledge. So don't bash something you know nothing about or bash something became you read someone else bash something. Grow up, get educated, and make your own decisions instead of relying on other people.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes you talk like somewhere on the way to the overclocking paradise customers become angry because they couldn't deal with most sophisticated motherboards and because of that they write negative comments. Are you aware that minimum 15% motherboards have kind problems and that most people gave up before they even OC CPU to 4.0-4.2GHz...
For that you need CPU core and little voltage, on side all people who didn't even had chance to overclock. I think that most people bought expensive motherboard because that's spine of system and because ASUS OC Socket and reputation for building motherboards, on side how much model costs, off course if someone buy expensive cards and processors he will choose similar an motherboard.
At the end R5E have more expensive only than 70% of motherboards, not all of them. Off course and because well know stability with different memory kits.
Percent of not working motherboard is very small, but percent of motherboard with one of several issue is extreme big, huge... I think we talk about almost 20% with some kind small or bigger defect.
Maybe even more if we look everything and somewhere not work USB, somewhere fan header, someone decide to live and ignore some problem etc...
They don't want to drive nuclear submarine, after 2h you know every function of motherboard but people clearly report all kind of problems and codes and don't want to boot, not read device, crash, freeze, BSOD, and similar problem... I daily read for 2-3 people who try to escape from R5E, plan to change motherboard or they are satisfied after they changed.
All ASUS X99 motherboard have 75% functions of Rampage 5 Extreme, don't even to talk about other vendors and boards with similar price, big percent of completely same things, completely same things with little different name and small number of different function. But they didn't complain on ASRock OC Formula example..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Yes you talk like somewhere on the way to the overclocking paradise customers become angry because they couldn't deal with most sophisticated motherboards and because of that they write negative comments. Are you aware that minimum 15% motherboards have kind problems and that most people gave up before they even OC CPU to 4.0-4.2GHz...
> For that you need CPU core and little voltage, on side all people who didn't even had chance to overclock. I think that most people bought expensive motherboard because that's spine of system and because ASUS OC Socket and reputation for building motherboards, on side how much model costs, off course if someone buy expensive cards and processors he will choose similar an motherboard.
> At the end R5E have more expensive only than 70% of motherboards, not all of them. Off course and because well know stability with different memory kits.
> Percent of not working motherboard is very small, but percent of motherboard with one of several issue is extreme big, huge... I think we talk about almost 20% with some kind small or bigger defect.
> Maybe even more if we look everything and somewhere not work USB, somewhere fan header, someone decide to live and ignore some problem etc...
> They don't want to drive nuclear submarine, after 2h you know every function of motherboard but people clearly report all kind of problems and codes and don't want to boot, not read device, crash, freeze, BSOD, and similar problem... I daily read for 2-3 people who try to escape from R5E, plan to change motherboard or they are satisfied after they changed.
> All ASUS X99 motherboard have 75% functions of Rampage 5 Extreme, don't even to talk about other vendors and boards with similar price, big percent of completely same things, completely same things with little different name and small number of different function. But they didn't complain on ASRock OC Formula example..


Simple statistics. Let's say the failure rate of a typical motherboard 10%.

You will have one failure for every 100 boards. If asus sells more boards than brand X, there will be more failures simply because there are more boards out on the market.

People who buy higher-end stuff will also feel more of an entitlement to post about ANY and ALL poor issues either due to user error or a legit defect in a board.

These people who feel entitled are also more likely to complain and return the board when they don't know every chip is different and can't reach 5.5Ghz on air cooling and blame the board.

Asus has done wonders on the X99 platform. All my boards have been Asus, most are ROG, none have been DOA, or ever had any issues. Some of them are still running since 2008. ( Maximus Formula & Maximus II Formula with a Q6600 G0 )


----------



## Silent Scone

I've had probably going on 50 to 60 ASUS motherboards in the last decade, maybe even more than that. None have DOA, none have been in the condition that wasn't overcome with incremental updates or third party driver updates.

Failures are bound to happen, this is part of life - what I'm reading here is someone who has lost all sense of direction and has become a rant with little to no logic behind it.

There is a saying that goes the tallest trees always take the most wind.


----------



## Vlada011

OK I think now we should continue to talk about settings, overclocking, and similar things, nice things...

That was my conclusion after many people who couldn't build X99 platform without problem.
Among people who can afford 2-3 motherboards big percent will not even talk about RMA 1st board, some of them and 2nd one after another.
Only fool will say Rampage 5 Exteme is not good board. But we can't forget that good part of people have unexpected problems... Much more than such board deserve.


----------



## mus1mus

If you have to RMA 2 boards of the same make, it's time to consider if you are doing things right. And STOP BASHING the motherboard or it's maker.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I suddenly feel like reading through this.


Ha! That's what happens at 2AM after a few drinks. I got a little carried away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm starting to get the mentality of "if you don't don't anything nice to say, don't say anything nice at all"... But when a guy comes in spewing nonsense almost to a degree of defaming a motherboard vendor in it's own owners club someone has to draw the line...


I'm still wondering how this started and why he's here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> OK I think now we should continue to talk about settings, overclocking, and similar things, nice things...
> 
> That was my conclusion after many people who couldn't build X99 platform without problem.
> Among people who can afford 2-3 motherboards big percent will not even talk about RMA 1st board, some of them and 2nd one after another.
> Only fool will say Rampage 5 Exteme is not good board. But we can't forget that good part of people have unexpected problems... Much more than such board deserve.


By the way, what's up with your signature? Are you some kind of Serbian Stalker?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You're probably fine. Should have gotten the tuning protection plan though. For like $30, it's good insurance. Covers any type of overclocking. Only thing with it is that you need to wait at least 30 days before making a claim from purchase date of insurance.


Day before yesterday, I RMA'd my 5960X CPU to Intel and shipped it next day air, which means they received it yesterday. I just received a tracking number from them for a new processor that's already on its way. That is the fastest RMA I have ever done, especially with a product as expensive as the 5960X. There's no way they could have already tested mine. They must have had a new processor waiting to be shipped whenever they received mine. I'm going to get my processor back before I can even finish installing my GPU waterblocks I received from EK 2 days ago. I have to give Intel some credit here. I thought it would take a couple of weeks before I would either receive a replacement or receive a notice that they're not going to warranty it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Day before yesterday, I RMA'd my 5960X CPU to Intel and shipped it next day air, which means they received it yesterday. I just received a tracking number from them for a new processor that's already on its way. That is the fastest RMA I have ever done, especially with a product as expensive as the 5960X. There's no way they could have already tested mine. They must have had a new processor waiting to be shipped whenever they received mine. I'm going to get my processor back before I can even finish installing my GPU waterblocks I received from EK 2 days ago. I have to give Intel some credit here. I thought it would take a couple of weeks before I would either receive a replacement or receive a notice that they're not going to warranty it.


pretty typical for the ITP... they really don't test these X chips in order to verify it's bad, it's actually cheaper just to send a new one vs time to test etc. Here's hoping for a great chip.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Simple statistics. Let's say the failure rate of a typical motherboard 10%.
> 
> You will have one failure for every 100 boards.


Math - It's harder than it looks









(j/k, I know it was just a typo)


----------



## Vlada011

10% bad motherboards of 100 samples is 1 one bad motherboard, where???... On Mars maybe or ASUS office?
In real life that's every 10th motherboard RMA. 9 good 1 bad. But situation is far worse.
Where are you live if you think that 9 people have no single problem and than 1 problematic show up.
Many governments and institutions pay attention of experience of people but somehow for you it's not important.
Among them you can't find single problem connected with lack of knowledge, it's more dead on arrive, not working LAN, dead USB, RAID problems, some of them even after RMA get not working samples and you want to say that's 10% only. If you look EVGA X79, they lose many customers because of that series, even today when new motherboard series show up you will meet people who will not even pay attention because X79 series, but if you compare customer experience on Newegg 70-100 people you will not find difference. But if you look Extreme 11, X99 Gaming, X99 SLI, ASRock WS that's much much better. Are you aware... 2/3 of good experience is extremely bad, but not only that, 90% of people with 2-3 eggs need to RMA motherboard. If we taalk about EVGA 1000 P2, TITAN X and similar yes we talk about 5-10% bad, but if we talk about R5E at least 18-20% is useless. I agree very small number completely not work, but huge number will give you only headache and overclocking knowledge can't replace RAID controller or fix USB Port issue or replace DIMM slots, or similar things as BIOS issue and other stuff.
I must repeat this will not influence on my decision to stay with R5E or other ASUS products. But situation is alarming, people expect better.


----------



## CallsignVega

I have this DDR4 16GB (4x4) kit:

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14

Supposedly is pretty good RAM using Hynix. These guys over here have gotten 3200 MHz @ 1T @ 1.35v:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?290895-Corsair-Dominator-CMD16GX4M4B3000C14-DDR4-3000-Cas14

I can't even get this kit to POST on my RVE at XMP. If I lower it down to 2933 or 2800, it will POST half the RAM (8GB). I have to drop it down to 2666 to get the full 16GB at XMP timings and 1.35v.

Any thoughts? Could it just be a bad kit? Maybe a horrible memory controller on my 5960X? I have swapped the RAM around and re-seated many times, started into a optimized defaults BIOS and only selecting XMP, no luck. I thought the whole purpose for XMP profiles was the ease.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have this DDR4 16GB (4x4) kit:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c14-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3000c14
> 
> Supposedly is pretty good RAM using Hynix. These guys over here have gotten 3200 MHz @ 1T @ 1.35v:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?290895-Corsair-Dominator-CMD16GX4M4B3000C14-DDR4-3000-Cas14
> 
> I can't even get this kit to POST on my RVE at XMP. If I lower it down to 2933 or 2800, it will POST half the RAM (8GB). I have to drop it down to 2666 to get the full 16GB at XMP timings and 1.35v.
> 
> Any thoughts? Could it just be a bad kit? Maybe a horrible memory controller on my 5960X? I have swapped the RAM around and re-seated many times, started into a optimized defaults BIOS and only selecting XMP, no luck. I thought the whole purpose for XMP profiles was the ease.


I had the same kit - if you want 125 strap, enable XMP, change to 1T, add 1-2 notches to VCCIO, set dramV to 1.375V and then you'll have to adjust VCCSA 0.95-1.05V, more is not necessarily better. That kit runs 3200 using the 4x4 hynix preset for 3200 1.35V. Just load that, change tRAS to the sum of CL+tRTP+tRCD, 1.375V and you should be good to go with 3200c15 on strap 100.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, it's easy!

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had the same kit - if you want 125 strap, enable XMP, change to 1T, add 1-2 notches to VCCIO, set dramV to 1.375V and then you'll have to adjust VCCSA 0.95-1.05V, more is not necessarily better. That kit runs 3200 using the 4x4 hynix preset for 3200 1.35V. Just load that, change tRAS to the sum of CL+tRTP+tRCD, 1.375V and you should be good to go with 3200c15 on strap 100.


Weird, you know what it was? I dug deeper in DRAM timings and changed cold and hot boot to fast and disabled fast post memory test. Now I can run 3200 @ 1T like a champ. Memory is pretty good.

So I am stable at 4.7GHz 5960X @ 1.39v, 4.4 Ghz uncore with mem 3200/1T @1.38v. Strap 100 and my CPU VCCSA likes ~1.15v. Pretty happy.


----------



## Revan654

My case has four USB 3.0, It will take up all USB 3.0 headers. Could I use a USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 for ROG OC Panel?

Cable I have: http://www.performance-pcs.com/akasa-usb-3-0-to-usb-2-0-adapter-cable.html


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> My case has four USB 3.0, It will take up all USB 3.0 headers. Could I use a USB 3.0 to USB 2.0 for ROG OC Panel?
> 
> Cable I have: http://www.performance-pcs.com/akasa-usb-3-0-to-usb-2-0-adapter-cable.html


To be honest OC Panel doesn't have much functionality. I'd use the USB headers for other things. I use the 2.0 headers for Corsair Link and my AX1500i and H110i GT.


----------



## rolldog

Thanks. Unfortunately, I think I'll have the chip before my rig is put back together. I haven't put anything back in the case yet, but I've installed a waterblock and backplate on one of my GPUs, halfway done with the other, installed a VRM waterblock and a chipset waterblock on my Rampage, and disassembled my pump and pump top, installed a Bitspower Mod kit on my pump, and a Bitspower D5 250 Upgrade Kit, which is a new pump top and reservoir that connects directly under the pump, and then I need to install the acrylic tubing to connect my GPUs.

I got nickel and plexi waterblocks for my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, and I was trying to figure out how I could connect the LEDs that fit into the waterblock to my GPUs, where I can control the lighting of the waterblocks through the software, but I don't think it's possible. The stock cooler on these Gigabyte cards have lighting under the Windforce logo (where the Nvidia logo usually is), but you can change the color of the lights. After taking the stock cooler apart, I noticed 4 wires running to the LEDs like the RGB strips have. I don't think hooking the new LEDs to the GPU is an option.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> To be honest OC Panel doesn't have much functionality. I'd use the USB headers for other things. I use the 2.0 headers for Corsair Link and my AX1500i and H110i GT.


I don't use the Panel, I'm more interested in the temp read out and RPM speed.


----------



## PipJones

Is anyone else out there in rve-land experiencing the Intel RST "Link Power Management" (LPM) not shutting down the RAID disks to idle?

I've got:

Dual SSD boot(s) for W8.1-64 and W10-64
Onboard RAID-10 with mechanical disks for "data"

I've noticed that mechanical disk "hum" is present in W10, it's not there in W8.1! I'd like the array to go idle for noise issues, happy to take the spin-up hit when I do want to use it.

I've got dual boot in my system (W8.1/W10). Intel RST has the same settings in both systems. W8.1 does put the RAID array to "sleep" when idle, W10 does not.

In both O/S's I've got the high performance mode enabled in power management - with the disks set to sleep after 15 minutes of inactivity,

I suspect it's the version of RST running in W10, I don't think i'm running the updated version in W8.1 ... i'll check next reboot.

Any ideas how to make W10 put the raid array to sleep? I can't see anything using it in the background (resource meter).


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Weird, you know what it was? I dug deeper in DRAM timings and changed cold and hot boot to fast and disabled fast post memory test. Now I can run 3200 @ 1T like a champ. Memory is pretty good.
> 
> So I am stable at 4.7GHz 5960X @ 1.39v, 4.4 Ghz uncore with mem 3200/1T @1.38v. Strap 100 and my CPU VCCSA likes ~1.15v. Pretty happy.


1.39V what kind of cooling do you use? For me after 1.3V is hard to cool down 5960X.
Waterchiller?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I don't use the Panel, I'm more interested in the temp read out and RPM speed.


I'm still putting my rig together and haven't had a chance to use the Rampage just yet, but the OC panel doesn't have much functionality?


----------



## JayJayvld

No nothing special really


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Weird, you know what it was? I dug deeper in DRAM timings and changed cold and hot boot to fast and disabled fast post memory test. Now I can run 3200 @ 1T like a champ. Memory is pretty good.
> 
> So I am stable at 4.7GHz 5960X @ 1.39v, 4.4 Ghz uncore with mem 3200/1T @1.38v. Strap 100 and my CPU VCCSA likes ~1.15v. Pretty happy.


I see you're back stateside... or did I have your previous location wrong?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm still putting my rig together and haven't had a chance to use the Rampage just yet, but the OC panel doesn't have much functionality?


For overclocking your rig no point really in using the OC Panel. Much better to do everything in the BIOS. It does have a readout showing a few things like current CPU speed I think and one or two other things but other then that not much point using it. Much better to use that USB 2.0 header for your case 2.0 ports or like I do Corsair Link or something else.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm still putting my rig together and haven't had a chance to use the Rampage just yet, but the OC panel doesn't have much functionality?


If you put it in the drive bay (normal mode), it's basically good for monitoring (CPU temp, CPU fan rpm, bclk and ratio). If you install 'ROG connect plus', the OC button does function. The fan profile button does nothing and I came to the conclusion it's only for the OC panel fan headers (although I have ASUS documentation that says otherwise).

As for the OC button, it worked, but not really as expected. It functions more as a UC (under clock) button.







The button transitions from 'normal' mode, to lv1, to lv2 and back to normal again. 'normal' is whatever you have OC'd to. lv1 and lv2 come from the ASUS 4.0, 4.2 and 4.4 pre-selected (you'll see them reference in the BIOS and AISuite 3). I played with it a little and here is what I learned. I had the R5E booting stable at 4.5. This will be the 'normal' mode on the OC panel. 45 is shown as the ratio when I boot the PC. If I hit the OC button, Lv1 shows up on the panel and the ratio changes to 40. If I hit the button again, it's Lv2 and 42. One more time and it's back to 45.

I compared benchmarks between 40 and 45 (I was playing).

The on/off button also works. Did it come in handy? Sometimes. Does it look good? If you have an open drive bay.

If you spend more time than I, you might find out more about it. Remember to install 'ROG Connect Plus' if you think the OC button (and maybe the fan if I missed something) might be useful to you.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> If you put it in the drive bay (normal mode), it's basically good for monitoring (CPU temp, CPU fan rpm, bclk and ratio). If you install 'ROG connect plus', the OC button does function. The fan profile button does nothing and I came to the conclusion it's only for the OC panel fan headers (although I have ASUS documentation that says otherwise).
> 
> As for the OC button, it worked, but not really as expected. It functions more as a UC (under clock) button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button transitions from 'normal' mode, to lv1, to lv2 and back to normal again. 'normal' is whatever you have OC'd to. lv1 and lv2 come from the ASUS 4.0, 4.2 and 4.4 pre-selected (you'll see them reference in the BIOS and AISuite 3). I played with it a little and here is what I learned. I had the R5E booting stable at 4.5. This will be the 'normal' mode on the OC panel. 45 is shown as the ratio when I boot the PC. If I hit the OC button, Lv1 shows up on the panel and the ratio changes to 40. If I hit the button again, it's Lv2 and 42. One more time and it's back to 45.
> 
> I compared benchmarks between 40 and 45 (I was playing).
> 
> The on/off button also works. Did it come in handy? Sometimes Does it look good? If you have an open drive bay.
> 
> If you spend more time than I, you might find out more about it. Remember to install 'ROG Connect Plus' if you think the OC button (and maybe the fan if I missed something) might be useful to you.


Yeah, it does look good in the case I admit.


----------



## cookiesowns

I personally find the OC panel very useful when benching or stressing the CPU over night.

When you're pushing for top scores when bencing or finding stability on your CPU, you can use the OC panel to make quick tiny adjustments on ratios, or voltages. And also monitor droop on the OC panel without resorting to the tiny voltage readout points.. When you have your rig in a case it's very painful trying to get in there and use the readout points haha.

I just wish there was a skip the options that I don't use. Like the VGA hotwire stuff. Gets annoying having to scroll through all of that.

Monitoring CPU temps is extremely useful too. When you're running 2D benches and it's useful to see the temps, so you know if your CPU is being pushed too far, or when the bench is finished.


----------



## rolldog

Cool. I had the Asus ROG panel installed when I was using an Asus Maximus VI Formula ROG MB. It looked kinda cool, had basic functionality, but took up 2 of my external drive bays.

Can someone fill me in on the spacing between the 2 GPUs when running dual SLI on the RVE? I'm thinking about ordering some pre-cut acrylic tubing to connect the cards together. The slots are about 80mm, but when you figure in the cards themselves, the waterblocks, and the fittings, I'm sure it's not 80mm anymore. A few people sell pre-cut 4 slot SLI (which I believe is what's needed) but nowhere can I find the length of the tubing that needs to be used. I was thinking about buying some tubing with a larger diameter to connect my 2 GPUs, but I've never used acrylic tubing before, and I'm afraid I won't cut it correctly.

Lastly, the fittings I need to buy, 4 of them since I'm going to hook them up in parallel, are different than the regular compression fittings I'm using everywhere else. Has anyone used acrylic tubing in their loops and maybe have an opinion on the Monsoon fittings? I kinda like the way they look, and I want my SLI setup to look different than the rest of my loop. I'd appreciate any suggestions on installing these cards in SLI. Last setup, I used an EK Terminal Block, but I want a different look this time, not to mention how large that Terminal Block would be and then covering all my PCIe slots.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I connected my GPU blocks with hard tube, but used Primochill Revolver fittings and their PETG tubing. The revolvers are 1/2" or 12.7mm, so 12mm tubing is too small and 13mm is too large, but the 1/2" stuff they sell works great. If you want to use those fittings, I can cut you a couple of lengths of tubing and mail them to you.

ETA: I just realized we have already had this discussion, so I guess this method is not what you were asking about.


----------



## clio16v

Can i have a link for the 1702 bios please?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clio16v*
> 
> Can i have a link for the 1702 bios please?


Last two bios's not on the ASUS site any more, I just checked.









I'm at work or I'd post it as an attachment here.


----------



## Jpmboy

oops. derped


----------



## clio16v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Last two bios's not on the ASUS site any more, I just checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work or I'd post it as an attachment here.


If you can post it later i will be grateful...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clio16v*
> 
> If you can post it later i will be grateful...


Be home in four hours but will do.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clio16v*
> 
> Can i have a link for the 1702 bios please?


Oh wait, I only have the older Rampage V Extreme 1702 bios at home, not the RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 as I have the older motherboard.

Not sure if they use the same bios. Anyone know if they are interchangable?


----------



## clio16v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Oh wait, I only have the older Rampage V Extreme 1702 bios at home, not the RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 as I have the older motherboard.
> 
> Not sure if they use the same bios. Anyone know if they are interchangable?


I tried 1701 on my RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 and had no problems... It was working... But i could not find a link for 1702 in Asus download section...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clio16v*
> 
> I tried 1701 on my RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 and had no problems... It was working... But i could not find a link for 1702 in Asus download section...


According to ASUS tech support you shouldn't flash the older Rampage V Extreme bios on a RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 and I only have the first bios.

Sorry.


----------



## ozzy1925

Do you recommend me to flash a newer version for better oc stability with lower vcore ? Havent update since 1001


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I connected my GPU blocks with hard tube, but used Primochill Revolver fittings and their PETG tubing. The revolvers are 1/2" or 12.7mm, so 12mm tubing is too small and 13mm is too large, but the 1/2" stuff they sell works great. If you want to use those fittings, I can cut you a couple of lengths of tubing and mail them to you.
> 
> ETA: I just realized we have already had this discussion, so I guess this method is not what you were asking about.


Well, to be honest, I've been so overwhelmed with trying to get everything I need, trying to figure out what to change, what to keep similar, and spending WAY too much time online, I either don't remember or I didn't check back on the thread for a few days and missed it. I was probably mulling over so many options that I didn't know yet, but as everything starts to slowly come together, then it's much easier to make these decisions. I don't want to make a decision on how to setup my SLI based purely on performance, nor do I want to buy all Scratch & Dent stuff, unless it's a screaming deal. I'm so obsessed on getting this thing finished now that I have a new CPU in my hand, but I'm trying to figure out what parts to use where based on performance and aesthetics. I don't want someone looking at my rig that I've put so much time into (too much), and them be like, "that's freaking ugly!" So, I've been suffering a strong case of paralysis through analysis (where you do so much research and analysis on everything that you keep changing your mind, getting confused, and at the end of the day make no decisions.) This has been a headache.

If the offer still stands, YES, I would LOVE to take you up on your offer. I may have mentioned this earlier, I don't remember. Phobya and one other company, I think Koolance, make a nickel, or some other metal, tubing, which already has fittings on each end of the tubing, and the tubing is adjustable. You can shorten it or lengthen it depending on which MB you have and which slots need to be used for your GPUs. Initially, I thought this was the way I was going to go, but as time progressed and I get all my waterblocks installed and have been reading (mostly looking at pictures) about fittings for rigid tubing, I really like the way some of them would look with these Nickel + Plexi waterblocks.

I already ordered some rigid compression fittings (EK-HD), but I ordered them spur of the moment before looking at any other options because I was buying something else and wanted them to include it in the box so I wouldn't have to pay for shipping twice. After looking into these more, I see that even EK offers better fittings. The EK-HDC fittings are supposed to hold the tubing in better, which I probably need. Some of the other brands just look badass. So now I'm sending these back, and I'm looking at other brands of fittings to use with the acrylic tubing for my GPUs. Lots of options again, The Monsoons I really liked, but the Primochill were next. I really like some of them.

One question though, I read about the PETG tubing when reading the entire internet to finish this thing, and one thing I read is that UV lighting can discolor it. Any truth in this? I would love to know how to build a watercooling system with hard line tubing because it looks so much better. Another thing I read is how much easier it is to work with than acrylic......it bends easier, apply less heat, etc. I'd also like to find out when someone says UV light discolors the tubing, does sunlight and UV lighting inside the case have the same effect. I wouldn't think so.

You know what, F*)#K it. If you're still willing to cut some tubing and send it to me? That would be awesome. I'm thinking too much into it, and I'm getting long winded. I wouldn't even be surprised if people see my name, and just skip my post without reading it because they don't have time to read a novel. If the tubing turns yellow by UV light, I'll cross that bridge if I ever get there. For the time being, I would be very greatfull with anything you could help me out with. Since this is my first experience with rigid tubing, I don't know much about the different fittings except they all look better than any standard compression fitting. If anyone was only using rigid tubing for SLI between their GPUs, can't you use any size you want between the GPUs? If you're having a problem with anything just above or just below 1/2", try a 5/8" connection. The relationship between the Imperial system and the Metric system isn't perfect, but as the size goes larger, the delta compresses. For example, 1/2" is technically 12.7mm, not 12, which is a difference of 5.5%. When you look at 5/8", it's advertised a 16mm fitting, but in reality, it's 15.875, which is a difference of 0.78%. So theoretically, that one should fit better.

Please PM me. I'm really interested in the tubing. If you have multiple diameters, I could try out a few more to see what works best, if not, no big deal.


----------



## KedarWolf

What do you all think of the new Samsung 950 Pro M.2 SSD drive coming out? Will it perform better then a PCIe Intel 750 you think? The numbers in the reviews say it won't.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9650/samsung-announces-950-pro-ssd-their-first-consumer-vnand-nvme-ssd









Edit: Less IOPS I think but better read/write speeds so who knows for sure.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What do you all think of the new Samsung 950 Pro M.2 SSD drive coming out? Will it perform better then a PCIe Intel 750 you think? The numbers in the reviews say it won't.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9650/samsung-announces-950-pro-ssd-their-first-consumer-vnand-nvme-ssd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Less IOPS I think but better read/write speeds so who knows for sure.


I think it will be a better boot drive considering the 750 has very slow boot times and the SM951 has very fast boot times. I am planning on getting one of these drives. I just need to decide if I'm going to put it in a Rampage V Extreme or an X99 Deluxe. The Rampage V Extreme would be the automatic choice, but after 3 consecutive ROG builds, I'm actually growing tired of the Red and Black theme.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I think it will be a better boot drive considering the 750 has very slow boot times and the SM951 has very fast boot times. I am planning on getting one of these drives. I just need to decide if I'm going to put it in a Rampage V Extreme or an X99 Deluxe. The Rampage V Extreme would be the automatic choice, but after 3 consecutive ROG builds, I'm actually growing tired of the Red and Black theme.


Who restart the PC all the time? 10 second boot or 20 second boot? /care


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Who restart the PC all the time? 10 second boot or 20 second boot? /care


If I'm not using mine, it is shut down. I see no reason to let it sit there and run if it's not being used. Then again I'm used to quite fast boots, so shutting down and powering on is not an issue.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> If I'm not using mine, it is shut down. I see no reason to let it sit there and run if it's not being used. Then again I'm used to quite fast boots, so shutting down and powering on is not an issue.


What about shut down- Sleep mode?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What about shut down- Sleep mode?


I don't do sleep. I'm not going to sit here and try to convince you that boot times are important to you. I just know that they are important to me, and I suspect they are important to others out there as well. If I spent $0.93/GB for an Intel 750 I would be very upset with it's boot time. Spending $0.68/GB for what appears to be an upgraded SM951 seems like a much better deal to me.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

As many times as I've re-booted my RVE, I've probably save a few weeks of boot time at 20 seconds/boot


----------



## dansi

I know this is old, but does RVE and X99 need to stick with Asus recommended VCCIN = +0.4v VCore?

My present ratio is VCCIN = +0.65V Vcore. lol!

I can survive with lowest vcore no problem 99% of time. Rare times i get cold boot overclock failure but a hard power down/up works.









Just not sure i am killing the chip slowly.

Scary ....
Quote:


> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> 
> Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I think it will be a better boot drive considering the 750 has very slow boot times and the SM951 has very fast boot times. I am planning on getting one of these drives. I just need to decide if I'm going to put it in a Rampage V Extreme or an X99 Deluxe. The Rampage V Extreme would be the automatic choice, but after 3 consecutive ROG builds, I'm actually growing tired of the Red and Black theme.


I would not buy the sm951 it got throttling issues because the m2 get very hot like 110 degrees , the intel 750 is faster , and boottime issue is being solved by intel as we speak (read that on a intel forum) .


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> I would not buy the sm951 it got throttling issues because the m2 get very hot like 110 degrees , the intel 750 is faster , and boottime issue is being solved by intel as we speak (read that on a intel forum) .


My sm951 nvme 512GB is 40C under benchmark on Rampage V x99. Good ventilation and 3x tx under water in LD cooling v8 case. I have intel p3700 in the last pci-e slot. Sm951 nvme is much faster than 750/p3700 on 4k random read QD=1. That is why I have sm951 as boot and p3700 for progs, games and scratch. BF4 is on sm951 nvme


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My sm951 nvme 512GB is 40C under benchmark on Rampage V x99. Good ventilation and 3x tx under water in LD cooling v8 case. I have intel p3700 in the last pci-e slot. Sm951 nvme is much faster than 750/p3700 on 4k random read QD=1. That is why I have sm951 as boot and p3700 for progs, games and scratch. BF4 is on sm951 nvme


Show us the benchmarks or it didn't happen haha, intel 750 is better , more reliable , good garanty. I also checkd the option for sm951 nvme but to many problems like heatissues , no official nvme driver etc


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayJayvld*
> 
> Show us the benchmarks or it didn't happen haha, intel 750 is better , more reliable , good garanty. I also checkd the option for sm951 nvme but to many problems like heatissues , no official nvme driver etc


What do you want to see?









Noobs always have more problems


----------



## JayJayvld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What do you want to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noobs always have more problems


Lol , I would suggest to wait for the 950 pro m2 nvme ssd of Samsung , (512gb edition rocks) this drive is coming in oktober , I would not buy an sm951 nvme .


----------



## JayJayvld

https://communities.intel.com/mobile/mobile-access.jspa#jive-content?content=%2Fapi%2Fcore%2Fv3%2Fcontents%2F390800

Intel 750 boottime fixed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I think it will be a better boot drive *considering the 750 has very slow boot times and the SM951 has very fast boot times.* I am planning on getting one of these drives. I just need to decide if I'm going to put it in a Rampage V Extreme or an X99 Deluxe. The Rampage V Extreme would be the automatic choice, but after 3 consecutive ROG builds, I'm actually growing tired of the Red and Black theme.


I have both drives, the SM951 does not boot any faster. If you want to know for sure, set up a custom report in Event viewer and monitor it. you can even have a report window pop up at every boot. 25-32sec is where both are on my 5960X/R5E. MOved the SM951 to a new 6600K.MVIII Extreme build - same.


new firmware installed (on both)


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have both drives, the SM951 does not boot any faster. If you want to know for sure, set up a custom report in Event viewer and monitor it. you can even have a report window pop up at every boot. 25-32sec is where both are on my 5960X/R5E. MOved the SM951 to a new 6600K.MVIII Extreme build - same.
> 
> 
> new firmware installed (on both)


Interesting. I was basing my post off of the tech report review of the SM951, but it's good to hear first hand user experience. That seems about on par with their SM951 results, but for some reason they were getting 51 seconds with the 750. It appears their review is no longer valid though as the 750 boot times have apparently been fixed.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have both drives, the SM951 does not boot any faster. If you want to know for sure, set up a custom report in Event viewer and monitor it. you can even have a report window pop up at every boot. 25-32sec is where both are on my 5960X/R5E. MOved the SM951 to a new 6600K.MVIII Extreme build - same.
> 
> 
> *new firmware installed (on both)*


New firmware for SM951 ??


----------



## BarneyRubble

There are boot issues with the Intel 750? No one told my PC, boot times are right at 20-22 seconds and the 750 flat out flies afterward. It's sandwiched between two EVGA Hydro Coppers and it doesn't get hotter than 40c (Ive' never seen it over 38c).


----------



## Silent Scone

No problems here with it either.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

What is this utility to MemTest?
Where can find it ?

Thanks


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What is this utility to MemTest?
> Where can find it ?
> 
> Thanks


http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


The Utility on the screen, not MemTest


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What is this utility to MemTest?
> Where can find it ?
> 
> Thanks


did you ask the poster you snipped that pic from?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you ask the poster you snipped that pic from?


Hello

I'm sure that front end is similar to what we use. If so it is part of the MemTest Pro exe and legally should not be distributed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm sure that front end is similar to what we use. If so it is part of the MemTest Pro exe and legally should not be distributed.


really? I paid for pro... ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? I paid for pro... ?


Hello

It's not part of Pro as purchased. These front ends are third party add-ons that are made part of the Pro exe file.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you ask the poster you snipped that pic from?


A screen of bencheur Hicookie

And what are the frequencies for memory (above 3200) is available that I can use with a strap / BCLK 100 ?
Those available in the bios (3467 etc ...)?


----------



## alancsalt

The first cleaning was due to
Quote:


> *You may NOT: Discuss any form of Piracy or DMCA violations*


More Information: http://www.overclock.net/t/95814/software-piracy-discussion

The second was due to
Quote:


> *You may not:
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.*


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

You should check out the Terms of Service, at least once, if only to note those rules you might not have expected.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The first cleaning was due to
> More Information: http://www.overclock.net/t/95814/software-piracy-discussion
> 
> The second was due to
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> You should check out the Terms of Service, at least once, if only to note those rules you might not have expected.


mea culpa.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mea culpa.


Quote:


> You are EXPECTED to:
> Edit your posts for spelling and grammar. Overclock.net's usability depends on this.
> Use capitalization
> No excessive Internet jargon
> Use proper spelling, grammar and punctuation
> *Communicate in English only*
> Treat others with respect at all times
> Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages
> No swearing, racy images etc.
> Post new threads within the most applicable section of the site
> Post factual information
> Link to internal sources of information before linking to external sources - if the information is comparable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Content on OCN needs to be in English aside from the below exceptions and special circumstances.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Acceptable Exceptions:*
> 
> **Assimilated Languages.* The English language in some instances has other languages assimilated within. We are not ignorant of this fact and as long as the English used on the forums is within the realms of English/American English then that is acceptable. I am sure we all know what English is and what it is not.
> 
> **Forum names* to this point have not yet been an issue and due to the lack of communication within a Forum name, this Policy will not include the user-names of members, we will continue to moderate those on a case by case basis.
> 
> **Build Log names*. All Build Logs Paid or otherwise must be in English. All those done before the 20.08.2012 that feature Non-English can remain and will be grandfathered so to speak.
> 
> **Videos/Review/Offsite Content*: Content that originates from a Non English source and not originally from OCN can be Translated for the use of the OCN Community. This Includes Reviews and Game-play videos with commentary in other languages. Content (Posts/Threads) that originate from OCN as a source must be in English.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

I've been TOSed.









(and spell checked)


----------



## Silent Scone

To be fair it does also say use of proper grammar, spelling and punctuation. If those guidelines were met too, this place would echo like a church on Halloween.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be fair it does also say use of proper grammar, spelling and punctuation. If those guidelines were met too, this place would echo like a church on Halloween.


I is very goodly grammer.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be fair it does also say use of proper grammar, spelling and punctuation. If those guidelines were met too, this place would echo like a church on Halloween.


Hello

If one added factual information to that an entire day's of new posts forum wide could be read in less than an hour.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If one added factual information to that an entire day's of new posts forum wide could be read in less than an hour.


you guys are gonna get TOS'ed.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you guys are gonna get TOS'ed.


lol. Point taken as I crawl back to my corner.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol









As my mother always used to say when making a point some may object to "I'm just sayin'".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my mother*-law* always used to say when making a point some may object to "I'm just sayin'".


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> To be fair it does also say use of proper grammar, spelling and punctuation. If those guidelines were met too, this place would echo like a church on Halloween.


Guilty as charged.









Off to forum prison, which I'm sure war criminals would just slit their throats to avoid.









My R5E/5960X/3000Mhz ram will be here today.

SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to forum prison, which I'm sure war criminals would just slit their throats to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My R5E/5960X/3000Mhz ram will be here today.
> 
> SS


Have fun with it! Let us know your batch and how well it oc.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if it's possible to get an extension cable for the OC Panel cable. I'm not 100% sure it's going to reach in my case. Is the Cable USB 3.0 19-pin or USB 3.0 20-pin?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to get an extension cable for the OC Panel cable. I'm not 100% sure it's going to reach in my case. Is the Cable USB 3.0 19-pin or USB 3.0 20-pin?


Hello

Extension cables are not available. The cable is not USB 3.0. It is USB 2.0 + the remaining pins for the ROG OC panel header.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Extension cables are not available. The cable is not USB 3.0. It is USB 2.0 + the remaining pins for the ROG OC panel header.


I'm going have to think of something then, Maybe at the right angel it will reach the motherboard.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have fun with it! Let us know your batch and how well it oc.


Will do .... contemplating a full block for the board and a Hailea HC-500A to pipe into box.

I'm seeing tonight how much a few degrees c is helping my Titan X ....... I'm thinking my Ti G1 will break 1600/8400 in these temps.

SS


----------



## thrgk

Do you guys think its ok to put my PC into sleep mode? I know hibernation and OC'ed dont mix but is sleep mode usually ok to use?


----------



## muhd86

i have ordered a 5820k rampage v , i understand due to lane limiation if i do tri sli or tri fire it will be like 8x 8x 8x , 4th pci express is disabled and the m2 drive is enabled at default .

can i use the m2 ssd even if i have 3 gpus installed , or do i have to use only 2 gpus only in order for the m2 to work with a 5820k cpu

also how high can i over clock the 5820k to max safe voltages etc ---some help appreciated

rams are gskill 2800mhz ripjaws 4 , 32gb 4 sticks , i plan to add another 32 gb kit after a month or so .

can i over clock the ram to say 3000mhz if i want to do that are there any other settings / voltages i have to change


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have ordered a 5820k rampage v , i understand due to lane limiation if i do tri sli or tri fire it will be like 8x 8x 8x , 4th pci express is disabled and the m2 drive is enabled at default .
> 
> can i use the m2 ssd even if i have 3 gpus installed , or do i have to use only 2 gpus only in order for the m2 to work with a 5820k cpu
> 
> also how high can i over clock the 5820k to max safe voltages etc ---some help appreciated
> 
> rams are gskill 2800mhz ripjaws 4 , 32gb 4 sticks , i plan to add another 32 gb kit after a month or so .
> 
> can i over clock the ram to say 3000mhz if i want to do that are there any other settings / voltages i have to change


It you're thinking of M.2 drive and SLI/Tri SLI why would you skimp on the CPU purchase? Just get the 5930K and don't look back.

1.35-1.4V should be fine for the CPU provided temps are reasonable.

Overclocking 32GB of RAM is going to have it's challenges, upping it to 64GB and 8 DMMS and expecting to OC is going to give you lots of problems I think.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have ordered a 5820k rampage v , i understand due to lane limiation if i do tri sli or tri fire it will be like 8x 8x 8x , 4th pci express is disabled and the m2 drive is enabled at default .
> 
> can i use the m2 ssd even if i have 3 gpus installed , or do i have to use only 2 gpus only in order for the m2 to work with a 5820k cpu
> 
> also how high can i over clock the 5820k to max safe voltages etc ---some help appreciated
> 
> rams are gskill 2800mhz ripjaws 4 , 32gb 4 sticks , i plan to add another 32 gb kit after a month or so .
> 
> can i over clock the ram to say 3000mhz if i want to do that are there any other settings / voltages i have to change


Hello

Using a 5820K with all 3 PCIe x16 slots occupied will still allow the use of the M.2 slot. However, as noted above a 5930K would be a better option for future use of additional x16 PCIe slots

A single kit of 32GB 2800MHz memory will most likely work at the stated specs but may require some manual tuning. The downside to both 2800MHZ and 3000MHz memory speeds is the likely need to use the 125 strap instead of the 100 strap. Using the 125 strap requires offset voltage mode for the CPU for any type of Speed Step function as adaptive mode only work with the 100 strap. Mixing memory kits is never a good idea as the kits are binned for use as sold. If 64GB of memory is desired it should be purchased as a single kit with the assumption that 2400MHz may be the max obtainable stable speed.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Using a 5820K with all 3 PCIe x16 slots occupied will still allow the use of the M.2 slot. However, as noted above a 5930K would be a better option for future use of additional x16 PCIe slots
> 
> A single kit of 32GB 2800MHz memory will most likely work at the stated specs but may require some manual tuning. The downside to both 2800MHZ and 3000MHz memory speeds is the likely need to use the 125 strap instead of the 100 strap. Using the 125 strap requires offset voltage mode for the CPU for any type of Speed Step function as adaptive mode only work with the 100 strap. Mixing memory kits is never a good idea as the kits are binned for use as sold. If 64GB of memory is desired it should be purchased as a single kit with the assumption that 2400MHz may be the max obtainable stable speed.


the kits are of the same speeds and cl timings , no i dont want to go towards the 5930k as i was on a allreadt tight budget hence i went for the 5820k , i plan to tri fire with 3 r9 390 8gb each and add a m2 drive at a later stage .

the set up will have 16gb @ 2800mhz ram .

i have a 5960x set up with rampage v for which i wanted to do 64gb so what ur saying is i hve to mannually adjust the voltages for it to work correctly i dont plan to over clock the rams as 2800mhz is allready enough for me.

i want to install 4 sticls of 8gb each for a total of 32gb ram with the 5960x before i had 8 dimms of 4gb each @2400mhz crucial balastic rams .

will just slecting the xmp profile help or do i have to manually adjust the votlages of the ram etc .

thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> the kits are of the same speeds and cl timings , no i dont want to go towards the 5930k as i was on a allreadt tight budget hence i went for the 5820k , i plan to tri fire with 3 r9 390 8gb each and add a m2 drive at a later stage .
> 
> the set up will have 16gb @ 2800mhz ram .
> 
> i have a 5960x set up with rampage v for which i wanted to do 64gb so what ur saying is i hve to mannually adjust the voltages for it to work correctly i dont plan to over clock the rams as 2800mhz is allready enough for me.
> 
> i want to install 4 sticls of 8gb each for a total of 32gb ram with the 5960x before i had 8 dimms of 4gb each @2400mhz crucial balastic rams .
> 
> will just slecting the xmp profile help or do i have to manually adjust the votlages of the ram etc .
> 
> thanks


Hello

Stock memory speed is 2133MHz. For anything over that including 2800MHz you are planning on overclocking. As far as the pitfalls of combining memory kits have a read of the info linked below.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stock memory speed is 2133MHz. For anything over that including 2800MHz you are planning on overclocking. As far as the pitfalls of combining memory kits have a read of the info linked below.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


i dont plan to over clock the ram - all i am asking is any specific setings do i have to use to get single 32gb kit or 64gb kit to work , currently i have 48gb which i think is more then enough ,
do i have to raise the voltages manually or just select XMP profile and let the mobo do its own thing


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i dont plan to over clock the ram - all i am asking is any specific setings do i have to use to get single 32gb kit or 64gb kit to work , currently i have 48gb which i think is more then enough ,
> do i have to raise the voltages manually or just select XMP profile and let the mobo do its own thing


If you buy ram that's rated at 2800, it will be overclocked if you run it at anything over 2133. You should be able to install a 32GB kit, select Optimized Defaults, and boot up just fine - but your ram will be operating at 2133. Anything higher than 2133 will be an overclock.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i dont plan to over clock the ram - all i am asking is any specific setings do i have to use to get single 32gb kit or 64gb kit to work , currently i have 48gb which i think is more then enough ,
> do i have to raise the voltages manually or just select XMP profile and let the mobo do its own thing


Hello

A single kit of either 32GB or 64GB of ram spec'd for and used at 2133MHz will most likely work without any additional user adjustments. This is dependent on the individual CPU though and assuming the rest of the system is used at default speeds.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A single kit of either 32GB or 64GB of ram spec'd for and used at 2133MHz will most likely work without any additional user adjustments. This is dependent on the individual CPU though and assuming the rest of the system is used at default speeds.


i paid good money for 2800mhz , so enabling xmp profile wont help with a 32 / 64gb kit .

i understand the part that anythig above 2133 is an over clock i wanted to know which voltage / adjustments etc do i have to do if i want to add 64gb or 32gb of ram or for that matter 48gb


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i paid good money for 2800mhz , so enabling xmp profile wont help with a 32 / 64gb kit .
> 
> i understand the part that anythig above 2133 is an over clock i wanted to know which voltage / adjustments etc do i have to do if i want to add 64gb or 32gb of ram or for that matter 48gb


i'm running 32BG @3000c13 with 1.45V. Tuning VCCSA and increasing both VCCIOs to 1.0625V help with stability and post training. Increase dram power to at least 130%, and dram phase to optimized or extreme.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stock memory speed is 2133MHz. For anything over that including 2800MHz you are planning on overclocking. As far as the pitfalls of combining memory kits have a read of the info linked below.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


I had trouble running two G.Skill 4x8g 2800 kits at 2800. A channel would always be missing on boot no matter my settings. The two 32gb kits ran fine at 2750 though. I was running a 5960x though, not a 5820 and I'm sure it would depend on your CPUs IMC.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i paid good money for 2800mhz , so enabling xmp profile wont help with a 32 / 64gb kit .
> 
> i understand the part that anythig above 2133 is an over clock i wanted to know which voltage / adjustments etc do i have to do if i want to add 64gb or 32gb of ram or for that matter 48gb


Hello

What @Jpmboy posted above. Combing kits may also require additional user adjusted settings. However, those setting are beyond both the scope of what can be covered in forum posts and require more than a fundamental knowledge of memory architecture.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm running 32BG @3000c13 with 1.45V. Tuning VCCSA and increasing both VCCIOs to 1.0625V help with stability and post training. Increase dram power to at least 130%, and dram phase to optimized or extreme.


well i did not change any options just enabled xmp and volla , so do u think i should still change the phase from optimzied to extreme and dram power to 130% or should i let it be as is .

will 64gb require an increase of vcca / vccio voltages for stability if so how much


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well i did not change any options just enabled xmp and volla , so do u think i should still change the phase from optimzied to extreme and dram power to 130% or should i let it be as is .
> 
> will 64gb require an increase of vcca / vccio voltages for stability if so how much


depends if the kit is stable or not. Use HCI memtest or with that much ram, google stressapptest. Sucessful boot is good, but no indication of useability without corrupting the OS.


----------



## cookiesowns

Depends on your CPU.

If you are looking to run 64GB, expect to only get the 2666 multi working at 100 strap. 2800Mhz @ 100 strap might be possible with 8x8GB set, but expect to need to heavily teak subs/thirds, and various IMC/Cache related voltages.

Personally I run a set of Corsair 2666 C15 1.2V 64GB kit at 2666 C13 very tight at 1.33V. Took maybe a week of tuning + stability testing. This other set of 64GB Kingston 2800 C14, is kinda not so great, so I'm only running 2666 C13 semi-loose.

Based on my experience, the GSkill 64GB 2800 1.25V C15 kit should be a really good bin. Should be just as good as my Corsairs, if not better.

When running 2800 @ 100 strap, also expect to get a VARIETY of training/post issues.


----------



## mus1mus

Just to add to the recommendation of not using different kits of RAM even from the same make, timings and specs included, my original GSkill Ripjaws 4 2400 kit has Hynix. RMAed it and received a kit of the same specs and timings but with Samsung chips. They both act differently and require different sets of approach.

Stick with what you have. If you really need 64 gigs, replace it right away or wait til you can afford a 64GB kit and maybe sell the current kit.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know how to add secure boot keys? I'm trying to add rEFInd and Arch. From how I understand it one way to get around it is using preload or shim. But, I believe I need to run shim or preload before booting each then. I'd prefer to not use something like preload before booting, since it changes the boot logo for Windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Guess not.


----------



## tistou77

Best for the ram (frequency / timing) is Samsung or Hynix chips?
I thought I saw it was the Hynix but the Samsung is better ?

G.Skill 3200 15-15-15 (Samsung)
Corsair 3200 15-17-17 (Hynix)

Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Best for the ram (frequency / timing) is Samsung or Hynix chips?
> I thought I saw it was the Hynix but the Samsung is better ?
> 
> G.Skill 3200 15-15-15 (Samsung)
> Corsair 3200 15-17-17 (Hynix)
> 
> Thanks


For X99 Hynix is the preferred IC.

Good Hynix will do C11 or C12 at 3200Mhz


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> For X99 Hynix is the preferred IC.
> 
> Good Hynix will do C11 or C12 at 3200Mhz


And with 1.35 / 1.37v, it's Samsung the best ?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And with 1.35 / 1.37v, it's Samsung the best ?


Hynix is still your best bet. Please note that corsair rates all if their timings loose because then they can use Hynix or Samsung. Your best bet to get Hynix is the 3000C14 or 2666C15 32GB/64GB kit.


----------



## ozzy1925

1502 is the latest bios for rampage v?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Hynix is still your best bet. Please note that corsair rates all if their timings loose because then they can use Hynix or Samsung. Your best bet to get Hynix is the 3000C14 or 2666C15 32GB/64GB kit.


Ok thanks









Same with a kit 16Gb ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 1502 is the latest bios for rampage v?


1701


----------



## stubass

Does anyone know where i can get that memtest batch file for 5960X and 16GB RAM? Sorry to ask but a million posts and i cant seem to find it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get that memtest batch file for 5960X and 16GB RAM? Sorry to ask but a million posts and i cant seem to find it


need the pro version. convert txt to batch and place it in the memtest folder.

memtest16.txt 0k .txt file


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> And with 1.35 / 1.37v, it's Samsung the best ?


No, Samsung is more for high frequency which isn't what X99 is about.

Samsung shines more with Z170 Skylake systems.

For X99, Hynix is king and really has been since it launched.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys did you saw motherboard in Installation Guide for EKWB Predator 360?

















heee heee...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get that memtest batch file for 5960X and 16GB RAM? Sorry to ask but a million posts and i cant seem to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need the pro version. convert txt to batch and place it in the memtest folder.
> 
> memtest16.txt 0k .txt file
Click to expand...

Thanks dude


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> No, Samsung is more for high frequency which isn't what X99 is about.
> 
> Samsung shines more with Z170 Skylake systems.
> 
> For X99, Hynix is king and really has been since it launched.


It's Samsung on G.Skill Ripjaws 5 3600 17-18-18 and Corsair Platinum 3600 18-19-19 (for Skylake)?
Ripjaws 5 works great on X99 with a 5960X at 3666 15-15-16 and 1.45v (very good IMC







)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's Samsung on G.Skill Ripjaws 5 3600 17-18-18 and Corsair Platinum 3600 18-19-19 (for Skylake)?
> Ripjaws 5 works great on X99 with a 5960X at 3666 15-15-16 and 1.45v (very good IMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm not sure what's on those, but that CPU has an amazing IMC


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I'm not sure what's on those, but that CPU has an amazing IMC


CPU: 4875Mhz 1.38v,
Cache: 4750Mhz 1.3v
RAM: 3666Mhz 15-15-16-36-2T 1.45v
VCCSA: 1.25v



This is not mine
Looking for strap / BCLK 100, the frequency ram available (above 3200)


----------



## Silent Scone

3666 on a 5960 is awesome


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with a kit 16Gb ?
> 1701


thanks but any download link? the latest i can find is 1501 from asus site


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks but any download link? the latest i can find is 1501 from asus site


I saw 1701 from Asus site


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> thanks but any download link? the latest i can find is 1501 from asus site


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?75982-R5E-vs-R5E-U3-1-Bios-Question

Apparently is the same motherboard so you can just use the 1701 bios from the Rampage V Extreme support page instead of the Rampage V Extreme/USB3.1 support page.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?75982-R5E-vs-R5E-U3-1-Bios-Question
> 
> Apparently is the same motherboard so you can just use the 1701 bios from the Rampage V Extreme support page instead of the Rampage V Extreme/USB3.1 support page.


i manage to solve the problem ,i used zenmate and changed my ip to us adress now i see 1701 weird


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 3666 on a 5960 is awesome


Since you're talking about memory, and I'm still trying to piece together my rig, would you recommend faster memory with this Rampage V Extreme? With my former X99 Deluxe, I was running HyperX Predator 32GB (4 x 8GB) 2400 DDR4 CL12 XMP PC4-19200. I was planning to use this on my Rampage, if I can ever finish putting it together. If I upgraded to a faster speed, I know my latency will drop, but if I'm running 3666 on my 5960X, is the performance increase worth the money? Or is there other memory that you might recommend instead? I want to make sure I have everything perfect before I power everything on for the first time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Since you're talking about memory, and I'm still trying to piece together my rig, would you recommend faster memory with this Rampage V Extreme? With my former X99 Deluxe, I was running HyperX Predator 32GB (4 x 8GB) 2400 DDR4 CL12 XMP PC4-19200. I was planning to use this on my Rampage, if I can ever finish putting it together. If I upgraded to a faster speed, I know my latency will drop, but if I'm running 3666 on my 5960X, is the performance increase worth the money? Or is there other memory that you might recommend instead? I want to make sure I have everything perfect before I power everything on for the first time.


3666 isn't by any stretch of the imagination a realistic target for HWE for long term stability. Purchase 3200-3333 (4x4GB) if looking for faster memory. Worth is subjective, frankly if I were you - I would stay put.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, thanks. I've already spent enough money when all I was supposed to do is RMA my processor.

Since I initially thought my MB was bad, then bought a Rampage V Extreme and figured out it was my processor that was bad, I now have a perfectly working X99 Deluxe. If anyone is interested in buying it, let me know. I don't have enough parts to assemble a 2nd PC, so I figured I would try selling it to help pay the cost of all this new stuff I bought.


----------



## Silent Scone

The RVE is better for speeds above 3300 anyway


----------



## tistou77

With the strap 125, but with strap 100 ??


----------



## muhd86

just a winrar benchmark i ran on the rampage v with 5820k oc to 4.5ghz @1.3 volts its also stable at 4.6 ghz at 1.325 volts

ram was at 2800mhz gskill ripjaws 16gb , plan to upgrade them to either 32gb or get 2133 ripjaws kit and overclock those .


----------



## cookiesowns

So I just finally redid my loop this time with proper coolant.

I also moved my NVMe drive to slot 2 so I can use my other USB header.

However I noticed the GPU is now running as 8x instead of 16X

For 2 GPU setup is it not possible to run 16x 4x ( SSD ) and 16X?

Do I have to put the SSD onto slot 4?


----------



## TheMasterJester

EK or XS?







Hmmmmm..... :/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So I just finally redid my loop this time with proper coolant.
> 
> I also moved my NVMe drive to slot 2 so I can use my other USB header.
> 
> However I noticed the GPU is now running as 8x instead of 16X
> 
> For 2 GPU setup is it not possible to run 16x 4x ( SSD ) and 16X?
> 
> Do I have to put the SSD onto slot 4?


Hello

If PCie 3.0 x8_2 slot is populated PCie 3.0 x16/8_3 slot will always be a x8.


----------



## muhd86

wanted to know .. i have a rampage v with 5820k , 16gb @2800mhz gskill ram , i have enabled xmp in the profile , i checked cpuz and it shows that voltage is a constant 1.152 volts , so i tried to change the power setings in windows 10 , the speeds of the cpu go up and down as desired but voltage are same , even with no loads .

i have flashed the bios to the latest from asus website , enabling the xmp has changed the strap and other setings as well , in the voltage section its selected mannual mode , though it might not be some thing big but should i run with the xmp profile or switch to defaults .

been reading on the forum etc that with mannual mode on more power is given to the cpu which can burn it or cause damage , though might be an odd thing but just wana play it safe .

what should be the ideal voltages for cpu / vccio / vccin etc

stock speeds

currently the ram is running at 1.25 volts

xmp is enabled for 2800mhz


----------



## cookiesowns

It's been mentioned several times already.

Disable full manual and run adaptive on CPU if 100 strap. Otherwise you need offset.

Voltages to stay below is 1.3V core on 5960X , 1.25V cache, 1.95VCCIN. LLC7


----------



## KedarWolf

Really weird thing

I bought HCI MemTest Pro. If I run it in Windows I get random reboots. So I thought about that, ran the regular HCI MemTest, not Pro, in Windows, ran 10 hours with the same settings while I was at work to 955% with no reboots.









Anyone know why that might be?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Really weird thing
> 
> I bought HCI MemTest Pro. If I run it in Windows I get random reboots. So I thought about that, ran the regular HCI MemTest, not Pro, in Windows, ran 10 hours with the same settings while I was at work to 955% with no reboots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why that might be?


Are you using enough ram?

Random reboots could be unstable ram, cache, or VCCSA, or current limits.

Any BSOD codes or is it hard off?

I noticed if I ran 1T 64GB or very unstable memory settings related to IMC, it would shut down instantly under stress, but can boot into win/linux.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Are you using enough ram?
> 
> Random reboots could be unstable ram, cache, or VCCSA, or current limits.
> 
> Any BSOD codes or is it hard off?
> 
> I noticed if I ran 1T 64GB or very unstable memory settings related to IMC, it would shut down instantly under stress, but can boot into win/linux.


Yes, I know that but why would MemTest Pro cause reboots but the free version doesn't?

Wouldn't that be a problem with my MemTest Pro download maybe?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, I know that but why would MemTest Pro cause reboots but the free version doesn't?
> 
> Wouldn't that be a problem with my MemTest Pro download maybe?


If they are both using the same amount of RAM and instances, then probably just an issue with your download lol... Gremlins I tell ya.


----------



## cyberlando

Anyone notice the newest version of AI suite changes the fan profiles of silent mode as well as all the other modes to a tad bit of a louder profile ?


----------



## stubass

So thanks again @Jpmboy for the file for memtest.. i didnt realize that i didnt have the pro version but that is cool. I ran 16 instances of memtest with 768MB allocated to each and passed 200% twice I.E ran it once a day for 200% over two days









That would show my RAM, IMC and slots are all fine?


----------



## Sem

just curious can i plug in a 2pin water cooling temp probe into the motherboard and then use that to control fans


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> just curious can i plug in a 2pin water cooling temp probe into the motherboard and then use that to control fans


Hello

Yes if the probe is 10k which most are.


----------



## Sem

wow great will try this when i get home

i almost spent also £150 on an aquaero lol


----------



## BarneyRubble

This is the best way to control rad fans. In fact, after testing, I'll say it's the only way to go! If you max out the spin down times, you can really get an efficient, quiet and cool rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> wow great will try this when i get home
> 
> i almost spent also £150 on an aquaero lol


This is the best way to control rad fans. In fact, after testing, I'll say it's the only way to go! If you max out the spin down times, you can really get an efficient, quiet and cool rig. If anyone tells you the temps aren't accurate, don't believe them. I have 3 probes (they are cheap) plugged into 3 different devices, all at different points in the loop, and they all read withing 1c of each other. Swapping them around makes no difference.

The Aquaero is an awesome product, but not necessarily needed if you own an ASUS MB.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> If anyone tells you the temps aren't accurate, don't believe them. I have 3 probes (they are cheap) plugged into 3 different devices, all at different points in the loop, and they all read withing 1c of each other. Swapping them around makes no difference. .


Hello

K type thermocouple wire is cheap and inherently accurate. The difference between most brands will be the thickness of the wire used. This affects the measurable temperature range but not the accuracy itself. This is of no concern for the temperatures being measured on a PC. Most any thermocouple purchased for PC use will be +/- 1C or so compared to another.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yes if the probe is 10k which most are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> This is the best way to control rad fans. In fact, after testing, I'll say it's the only way to go! If you max out the spin down times, you can really get an efficient, quiet and cool rig. If anyone tells you the temps aren't accurate, don't believe them. I have 3 probes (they are cheap) plugged into 3 different devices, all at different points in the loop, and they all read withing 1c of each other. Swapping them around makes no difference.
> 
> The Aquaero is an awesome product, but not necessarily needed if you own an ASUS MB.


Thanks guys just got home and this works perfectly









had all the items in my basket ready to click checkout on the Aquaero and i thought let me just ask this quick question dunno why it suddenly just came to me ive had this board for nearly 1 year and never thought about the T_probes

only 1 small niggle tho

you can only select the temp source for the chassis fans would love to be able to set it for the cpu one
problem with them is even when set in PWM mode with PWM fans they still spin at 100% for 5 secs when you turn on the machine but when i use the CPU & CPU_OPTs i dont hear them spin up when in PWM mode


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Thanks guys just got home and this works perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had all the items in my basket ready to click checkout on the Aquaero and i thought let me just ask this quick question dunno why it suddenly just came to me ive had this board for nearly 1 year and never thought about the T_probes
> 
> only 1 small niggle tho
> 
> you can only select the temp source for the chassis fans would love to be able to set it for the cpu one
> problem with them is even when set in PWM mode with PWM fans they still spin at 100% for 5 secs when you turn on the machine but when i use the CPU & CPU_OPTs i dont hear them spin up when in PWM mode


Yes







The CPU and OPT fans have to follow CPU. I have it so those fans run about the same speed as the other fans when I'm stress testing. I wish ASUS would give you the sensor option.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So thanks again @Jpmboy for the file for memtest.. i didnt realize that i didnt have the pro version but that is cool. I ran 16 instances of memtest with 768MB allocated to each and passed 200% twice I.E ran it once a day for 200% over two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would show my RAM, IMC and slots are all fine?


It's a good start for sure. (do you have 32GB or something?). Normally for 16GB I try to run >500% a couple of times. With 32GB, it takes waaaay too long, so 200% it is with that much ram. For 32 or 64 GB, best to use google stressapptest under linux mint. Great for ram stability, but may not reveal issues with cache under windows environment.
32GB 3000c13 - took a full day.

16GB goes pretty quick(er)


----------



## Revan654

Quick Question, How many fans can Fan Xpert 3 control (Including the CPU)? I'm in the process of building my PC, Not sure if I should add a Fan Controller into my build or not.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question, How many fans can Fan Xpert 3 control (Including the CPU)? I'm in the process of building my PC, Not sure if I should add a Fan Controller into my build or not.


Hello

There are 4 pair of fan headers.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are 4 pair of fan headers.


The user guide that comes with motherboard show it controller 6 fans. Is that false?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> The user guide that comes with motherboard show it controller 6 fans. Is that false?


Eight PWM/DC fan controllers on the motherboard but that includes the CPU and CPU OPT fan headers. And they all can be custom controlled in the bios, either PWM or DC optional. I have my bios set to control the fans with CPU temps, 70C 100%, 55C 60% 40C 20%. And you can individually set each fan controller (two fans on each) what settings you want in the bios.









Edit: I prefer to set the fans in the bios and not have the fan software running in Windows. Uses less resources and you don't have an extra program running in Windows.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Eight PWM/DC fan controllers on the motherboard but that includes the CPU and CPU OPT fan headers. And they all can be custom controlled in the bios, either PWM or DC optional. I have my bios set to control the fans with CPU temps, 70C 100%, 55C 60% 40C 20%. And you can individually set each fan controller (two fans on each) what settings you want in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I prefer to set the fans in the bios and not have the fan software running in Windows. Uses less resources and you don't have an extra program running in Windows.


Ok, thanks.

Just one other question. Could I use the CPU_Out for another Fan header? since my CPU cooler has a build in fan controller built into it. I'm short by one fan_header.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Just one other question. Could I use the CPU_Out for another Fan header? since my CPU cooler has a build in fan controller built into it. I'm short by one fan_header.


Yes, you can.


----------



## stubass

ok mate did a touch over 500% and all good, now will try linux mint etc to fully test the cpu right? ADIA64 c&m bench on the same settings results are similar sice i got this chip too so i am prstty confident all is well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So thanks again @Jpmboy for the file for memtest.. i didnt realize that i didnt have the pro version but that is cool. I ran 16 instances of memtest with 768MB allocated to each and passed 200% twice I.E ran it once a day for 200% over two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would show my RAM, IMC and slots are all fine?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good start for sure. (do you have 32GB or something?). Normally for 16GB I try to run >500% a couple of times. With 32GB, it takes waaaay too long, so 200% it is with that much ram. For 32 or 64 GB, best to use google stressapptest under linux mint. Great for ram stability, but may not reveal issues with cache under windows environment.
> 32GB 3000c13 - took a full day.
> 
> 16GB goes pretty quick(er)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kimir

stressapptest on linux really only stress the ram, I've ran it with not so stable core and cache clock and passed the memory test.
It's more the job of Aida to test core and cache, independently then together, that's what I do.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> stressapptest on linux really only stress the ram, I've ran it with not so stable core and cache clock and passed the memory test.
> It's more the job of Aida to test core and cache, independently then together, that's what I do.


This is good, you want to be able to run tests that give a concise outcome like SAT does. I haven't ran any settings either on SKL or HWE that have failed one or the other, just both. Depending on the amount of memory allocated per instance, HCI can be tediously painful. I've happily let SAT take charge over RAM testing.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> stressapptest on linux really only stress the ram, I've ran it with not so stable core and cache clock and passed the memory test.
> It's more the job of Aida to test core and cache, independently then together, that's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> This is good, you want to be able to run tests that give a concise outcome like SAT does. I haven't ran any settings either on SKL or HWE that have failed one or the other, just both. Depending on the amount of memory allocated per instance, HCI can be tediously painful. I've happily let SAT take charge over RAM testing.
Click to expand...

Ok cool and thanks to the both of you


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have fun with it! Let us know your batch and how well it oc.


I can see working with this board isn't gonna be as "easy" as Z boards have been.

Be patient with me .....







I'll be spending a lot of time reading the ROG tweaking threads.

SS


----------



## Kimir

Ahah no problem. From my pov, it's like the RIVE, when you know what does what, it get easier. There is a handful of setting that are set and forget.
If you want a tip, start with conservative settings and work on your way up. Don't hesitate to ask, plenty of ppl with experience in here.









You can look at my old setting here as a raw example (core/cache voltages no longer valid, burnin period kicked in, I need more for the same setting now)

bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file

Don't start with that voltage, more like with 1.2v and 4.2/4.4Ghz on core, leave cache on auto to begin with, same with ram/SA.


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know why windows 10 might be freezing with optimized defaults turned on? When overclocked I can boot into Windows 10 without any issues.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ahah no problem. From my pov, it's like the RIVE, when you know what does what, it get easier. There is a handful of setting that are set and forget.
> If you want a tip, start with conservative settings and work on your way up. Don't hesitate to ask, plenty of ppl with experience in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look at my old setting here as a raw example (core/cache voltages no longer valid, burnin period kicked in, I need more for the same setting now)
> 
> bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file
> 
> Don't start with that voltage, more like with 1.2v and 4.2/4.4Ghz on core, leave cache on auto to begin with, same with ram/SA.


Thanks will do.

Got it plugged in and fired up this morning -- went to Windows, installed drivers and rebooted and got a bd code. I have 8 sticks of 4gb GSkill 3000 15/15/15/35 and only 4 are recognized. I need to update the bios. I have all settings at default.

I want to make sure my temps are good before I start OC'n the chip.

I'm just getting into reading up on what the settings do.

SS


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I saw that this motherboard does not support link aggregation. I thought the the IV had this feature. Any recs to take advantage of my new netgear router?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks will do.
> 
> Got it plugged in and fired up this morning -- went to Windows, installed drivers and rebooted and got a bd code. I have 8 sticks of 4gb GSkill 3000 15/15/15/35 and only 4 are recognized. I need to update the bios. I have all settings at default.
> 
> I want to make sure my temps are good before I start OC'n the chip.
> 
> I'm just getting into reading up on what the settings do.
> 
> SS


*this kit?*


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I saw that this motherboard does not support link aggregation. I thought the the IV had this feature. Any recs to take advantage of my new netgear router?


Huh? The RVE only has 1 ethernet ports, so did the RIVE.

You can't do link aggregation without an additional port to link with. Plus, link aggregation is worthless unless you have multiple streams going on.


----------



## alancsalt

Like "teaming" on old Gigabyte boards? Need two IP connections?


----------



## kavaman

Hi guys.

I just bought a rampage v extreme mobo with i75820k, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR kit, noctua nh d15, Fractal Design Newton R3 1000W psu. GPu is nvdia 970, I have the newest bios. I have set up the board with the default settings only chancing to xmp and 2400mhz memory. The memory is on the QVL list.

When i boot up the board as 2133mhz target memory all goes fine and it works somewhat. But occationally on rebooting from windows 10 it just loads as black screen, and upon powering off and rebooting it gives the overclocking has failed error. When i just in bios put discard changes and exit everything works again.

But when i put the target memory mode to 2400mhz , when pressing reboot from windows boots as black screen and gives the overclocking has failed error. And again when i discard changes it goes to windows. However if i shut down the machine from windows and boot it boots fine. Its really strange how it works like this. Also whatever change i make to bios it almost always on first try of reboot gives the overclocking has failed error, and when i discard the changes boots fine.

Could this be a PSU issue? The psu i have is not on the QVL of rampage v extreme. I have been thinking of buying Corsair AX1200i Platinum Series Gold 1200w since i have like 10 hd:s im going to put inside this computer..... Anyhow i wouldn't like to spend 400€ of money for nothing if its not a psu issue....... The psu is more then 1 year old, so id have to sell it to someone else if its not a psu issue. Im pretty sure corsair is a better psu then fractal design, but still it would be atleast 250e "upgrade".

Does anyone have any ideas on what should i do to get the system working properly, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zerophase

So my system doesn't seem to be operable under optimized default settings if any stress is put on it. (Start up, running the intel processor diagnostic tests) I haven't noticed any lock ups or freezes when ever I run it with my OC dialed in. Anyone know how I should go about correcting the optimized default settings? (I'm kind of wondering if it could be a bios issues) Is it safe to run Intel's diagnostic tests with the cpu voltage / vcache raised + 0.1 above the optimized default settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavaman*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I just bought a rampage v extreme mobo with i75820k, F4-2400C15Q-32GRR kit, noctua nh d15, Fractal Design Newton R3 1000W psu. GPu is nvdia 970, I have the newest bios. I have set up the board with the default settings only chancing to xmp and 2400mhz memory. The memory is on the QVL list.
> 
> When i boot up the board as 2133mhz target memory all goes fine and it works somewhat. But occationally on rebooting from windows 10 it just loads as black screen, and upon powering off and rebooting it gives the overclocking has failed error. When i just in bios put discard changes and exit everything works again.
> 
> But when i put the target memory mode to 2400mhz , when pressing reboot from windows boots as black screen and gives the overclocking has failed error. And again when i discard changes it goes to windows. However if i shut down the machine from windows and boot it boots fine. Its really strange how it works like this. Also whatever change i make to bios it almost always on first try of reboot gives the overclocking has failed error, and when i discard the changes boots fine.
> 
> Could this be a PSU issue? The psu i have is not on the QVL of rampage v extreme. I have been thinking of buying Corsair AX1200i Platinum Series Gold 1200w since i have like 10 hd:s im going to put inside this computer..... Anyhow i wouldn't like to spend 400€ of money for nothing if its not a psu issue....... The psu is more then 1 year old, so id have to sell it to someone else if its not a psu issue. Im pretty sure corsair is a better psu then fractal design, but still it would be atleast 250e "upgrade".
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what should i do to get the system working properly, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Rather than Load Optimized defaults, hit the clrcmos on the back IO panel and let it boot into W10. try a few restarts and see if the problem persists.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> So my system doesn't seem to be operable under optimized default settings if any stress is put on it. (Start up, running the intel processor diagnostic tests) I haven't noticed any lock ups or freezes when ever I run it with my OC dialed in. Anyone know how I should go about correcting the optimized default settings? (I'm kind of wondering if it could be a bios issues) Is it safe to run Intel's diagnostic tests with the cpu voltage / vcache raised + 0.1 above the optimized default settings?


Same thing assuming your ram sticks are good and inserted properly - rather than optimized defaults, use your clrcmos button and see if will handle a load stress (Intel XTU benchmark should run cleanly - if not use the intel warranty based on that failure).


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Same thing assuming your ram sticks are good and inserted properly - rather than optimized defaults, use your clrcmos button and see if will handle a load stress (Intel XTU benchmark should run cleanly - if not use the intel warranty based on that failure).


The ram is fine it passes a full pass of memtest. I just think it's weird that I can't run successfully with optimized defaults,but the oc can do just about anything I've thrown at it. (Even after noticing that) could 1701 just be calculating those values wrong for the chip?

It's still freezing after clearing cmos.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The ram is fine it passes a full pass of memtest. I just think it's weird that I can't run successfully with optimized defaults,but the oc can do just about anything I've thrown at it. (Even after noticing that) could 1701 just be calculating those values wrong for the chip?
> 
> It's still freezing after clearing cmos.


Try disabling C3, C6 and C7 states. Ive had the same problem on two chips so far and also have seen it on a few others as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The ram is fine it passes a full pass of memtest. I just think it's weird that I can't run successfully with optimized defaults,but the oc can do just about anything I've thrown at it. (Even after noticing that) could 1701 just be calculating those values wrong for the chip?
> 
> It's still freezing after clearing cmos.


eh - no go.

lilchronic's suggestion is a good one. I disable sleepstates so have not experienced an issue caused by the various states,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try disabling C3, C6 and C7 states. Ive had the same problem on two chips so far and also have seen it on a few others as well.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - no go.
> 
> lilchronic's suggestion is a good one. I disable sleepstates so have not experienced an issue caused by the various states,


Well, I got it stable by bumping the VCache up to the minimum manual setting. I think I just have a weak uncore. Kind of want to rma the chip anyways, but don't really feel like dealing with not having a computer for two weeks.

If I can get through aida64 for 10 minutes or so think it would be safe to flash a new bios onto a video card?

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Try disabling C3, C6 and C7 states. Ive had the same problem on two chips so far and also have seen it on a few others as well.


Were those issues on 1701? I'm just trying to rule out all other possibilities.


----------



## lilchronic

C-states are idle power saving state. Nothing to do with sleep.

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states#_Toc383778910

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Well, I got it stable by bumping the VCache up to the minimum manual setting. I think I just have a weak uncore. Kind of want to rma the chip anyways, but don't really feel like dealing with not having a computer for two weeks.
> 
> If I can get through aida64 for 10 minutes or so think it would be safe to flash a new bios onto a video card?
> 
> Were those issues on 1701? I'm just trying to rule out all other possibilities.


I dont have that motherboard so cant say but i have seen it happen on that board but not sure what bios. It will also happen on any bios i use on my x99 champion.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> C-states are idle power saving state. Nothing to do with sleep.
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states#_Toc383778910
> I dont have that motherboard so cant say but i have seen it happen on that board but not sure what bios. It will also happen on any bios i use on my x99 champion.


It just didn't happen to me for months.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *C-states are idle power saving state. Nothing to do with sleep.*
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states#_Toc383778910
> I dont have that motherboard so cant say but i have seen it happen on that board but not sure what bios. It will also happen on any bios i use on my x99 champion.


yeah - those things (and still disabled.







)


----------



## rolldog

Well, it's closing in on a month since I got my new RVE and my replacement for my 5960X from Intel, and I still haven't been able to hook anything up because I've been working on painting my case. Since I've been so busy with work and haven't even had much time to finish working on my case, I thought I would buy a new one to put my system back together in and use my current case, which will eventually be finished, to piece together a 2nd system. I've been using my laptop to work, and it's been killing me.

So, since all of you have been so helpful in the past, I thought I might get an idea on what type of case I should buy. The guy at Caselabs recommended the MAGNUM SMA8 or the MAGNUM TH10A. He said I could also go with a MAGNUM STH10, and this is all based off what I currently have (a 480 rad, a 360 rad, 4 x SSDs, 2 x 3.5" HDDs, 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, plus room to add another radiator and pump if I want to). Does anyone have any suggestions as far as the Caselabs I mentioned or another case which might fit my needs? I'm tired of looking at all my new parts sitting there waiting for me to install them, but not having enough time to dedicate to finishing my case. It seems like a lot of larger cases have come on the market, but I'm not familiar with them nor do I live anywhere I can go somewhere to check them out first. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *this kit?*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801

Those kits ..... I know, I know they may not be matched .... a chance I'm willing to take. I just wanted the the contrast of color in the slots - the black is in the red slots and the red in the black.

I just past a RealBench benchmark run at 4.5 1.30v.

More testing coming up.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231801
> 
> Those kits ..... I know, I know they may not be matched .... a chance I'm willing to take. I just wanted the the contrast of color in the slots - the black is in the red slots and the red in the black.
> 
> I just past a RealBench benchmark run at 4.5 1.30v.
> 
> More testing coming up.
> 
> SS


Enjoy.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Enjoy.












Not so far.









What pita this is.

I make a step and fall off the cliff. Think I got it and a rock follows me down.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pita this is.
> 
> I make a step and fall off the cliff. Think I got it and a rock follows me down.
> 
> SS


i'm running 8 4G sticks. What rocks are you knocking loose?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm running 8 4G sticks. What rocks are you knocking loose?


I think he means SS stands for Sisyphus S.

Don't despair, SS. Somebody will be along shortly to tell you how easy it is!







(won't be me)


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think he means SS stands for Sisyphus S.
> 
> Don't despair, SS. Somebody will be along shortly to tell you how easy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (won't be me)


When people online find out I'm a computer techie by trade and ask me to fix their PC I'm like 'All you need to do is grab a five pound sledge hammer, whack your PC repeatedly, and buy a new one.' Works every time.


----------



## leslie0880

hi i m new here....
i m facing a strange problem.....
pls help....
dun know y my RVE run at single channel.......b4 that i have crucial DDR4 2400 at quad channel
this ram is corsair DDR4 3000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> hi i m new here....
> i m facing a strange problem.....
> pls help....
> dun know y my RVE run at single channel.......b4 that i have crucial DDR4 2400 at quad channel
> this ram is corsair DDR4 3000


please fill out rig rigbuilder and add it to your sig block... or fully describe all your hardware and your bios settings. No way to help without more information.


----------



## Kimir

Well, seems obvious to me, 16Go and show single channel. Memory training failed so it disabled the culprit slots.
By screen and hardware used for more help, for sure.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i'm running 8 4G sticks. What rocks are you knocking loose?


The ones in my noggin ...... I'll explain further but as per my norm, um it was me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think he means SS stands for Sisyphus S.
> 
> Don't despair, SS. Somebody will be along shortly to tell you how easy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (won't be me)












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When people online find out I'm a computer techie by trade and ask me to fix their PC I'm like 'All you need to do is grab a five pound sledge hammer, whack your PC repeatedly, and buy a new one.' Works every time.


I have a set of 4x8's of HyperX 3000 coming in ........ not that that was my problem ....... just to be safe I have another Supreme inbound.









SS


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rig rigbuilder and add it to your sig block... or fully describe all your hardware and your bios settings. No way to help without more information.


Sori is my bad.....
Here is my rig

Intel 5960x
Asus [email protected] v XMP enable,FSB 12mhz
Corsair DDR4 3000 4x4GB
EVGA Titan X SC
Creative ZxR
Intel 750 400GB SSD


----------



## alancsalt

If you fill out rigbuilder and add the resulting list to your sig, then people can see what hardware you have anytime you post.


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you fill out rigbuilder and add the resulting list to your sig, then people can see what hardware you have anytime you post.


OK will do thx


----------



## Kriant

Quick question:

Rampage V Extreme complains in bios when I use GPU identification tool that I plugged 3 titans in red pci-e slots 1, 3, 4 instead of 1 2 3. By "complains" I mean that it puts and exclamation mark next to it, and the slot is marked in red. I am doing it because of heat issues. Mmmm any reason why I shouldn't be doing it?

Having issues with Witcher 3 and Shadow of Mordor crashing within 10-15 minutes of gameplay, so I am trying to eliminate issues one by one.


----------



## Gofspar

Do you guys run OC Socket 24/7 or only for benching?

I have a Champion but the thread is dead for it so meh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Do you guys run OC Socket 24/7 or only for benching?
> 
> I have a Champion but the thread is dead for it so meh.


The RVE does not have a switch to turn on / off the OC Socket, So they run it 24/7.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Do you guys run OC Socket 24/7 or only for benching?
> 
> I have a Champion but the thread is dead for it so meh.


I do but AFAIK the RVE dont have have a switch to change from normal to OC socket like on Giga boards..


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The RVE does not have a switch to turn on / off the OC Socket, So they run it 24/7.


Oh alright cool, I was going to get an RVE but my friend rtsrufer gave me the hookup on a Champion for $220, how could of I refused?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The RVE does not have a switch to turn on / off the OC Socket, So they run it 24/7.


Hello

Not necessarily true. If and how much of the OC socket feature set is used is dependent on the overclock settings. The OC socket features can be fully disabled by the user as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The RVE does not have a switch to turn on / off the OC Socket, So they run it 24/7.


no switch needed, just leave the voltage rails for the OC socket at stock.

(oops - should have refreshed before posting)


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The temp is low so the fan won't spin. Run the calibration. Also re-read my last reply above as I edited it and added more info.


What temperature sensor do the case fan headers take their cue from? The CPU temperatures, or one on the motherboard somewhere, and if so, where?


----------



## [email protected]

You can assign the temp source. By default it is the CPU.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey guys long story short, I can get my hands on a rampage V 3.1 for a very decent price . And the guy mentioned that he has had memory related blue screens. I know I could Google and dig up info but I thought I would ask here before I close the deal.

What are the major known issues with this board. I will be running it with a 5820K and for gpu it will have a 980ti. Not decided on DDR4 yet but leaning towards hyper x 3000 speed.

Anything I should ask or check?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Anybody here know if I can use the oc panels from two RVE motherboards to do vga hotwire on four vgas on one motherboard?

I have four 780ti DC2's hard modded for hotwire and wants to be able to control and monitor all four at the same time.

Edit: I found another write up by Shamino http://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/hwbotdownloads/downloads/text_storage/m6eShammyGuide.pdf, it is for a different ROG motherboard but it is still Haswell and has some pretty good explanations for things I have not fully understood.

Anyhow, if you have DC2 or Matrix GPU's then the Hotwire function can be controlled with two OC Panels, if doing a more limited Hotwire with just core voltage then the four headers on the top left of the panel just above the Hotwire headers can be used for four cards on just the one OC Panel.


----------



## muhd86

i was playing world of warships with no overclocking what so ever, suddenly the game just froze solid , could not even reset the pc as the buttons were not working had to switch off from the psu , when i did and the system rebooted it said cpu over voltage error . i just yaned the power cable again in fear that all was lost .

after 10 min or so i switched on the psu and pressed the bios reset button , praying that all is well , the system booted and i went in to the bios and loaded defaults etc and system is working fine thanks to the lord.

but i dont get it , why did it happen , i am on the latest bios , my config is 5820k with rampage v latest bios downloaded since i got it about 3 weeks back , been stable as a rock , did some over clocking but always would revert to bios defaults after that .

ram is 32gb gskill 2133mhz ram , which also over clocks nicely to 2800mhz , but as i was reading here n there i noticed lots of ppl have fired there cpu this way .

is this problem only in asus mother boards x99 chipset or the entire range of boards is effected

i have posted on the ROG forums as well so far no responce from ASUS regarding this .

has any one else experienced the cpu over voltage error and has lived to tell the tale .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i was playing world of warships with no overclocking what so ever, suddenly the game just froze solid , could not even reset the pc as the buttons were not working had to switch off from the psu , when i did and the system rebooted it said cpu over voltage error . i just yaned the power cable again in fear that all was lost .
> 
> after 10 min or so i switched on the psu and pressed the bios reset button , praying that all is well , the system booted and i went in to the bios and loaded defaults etc and system is working fine thanks to the lord.
> 
> but i dont get it , why did it happen , i am on the latest bios , my config is 5820k with rampage v latest bios downloaded since i got it about 3 weeks back , been stable as a rock , did some over clocking but always would revert to bios defaults after that .
> 
> ram is 32gb gskill 2133mhz ram , which also over clocks nicely to 2800mhz , but as i was reading here n there i noticed lots of ppl have fired there cpu this way .
> 
> is this problem only in asus mother boards x99 chipset or the entire range of boards is effected
> 
> i have posted on the ROG forums as well so far no responce from ASUS regarding this .
> 
> has any one else experienced the cpu over voltage error and has lived to tell the tale .


I had one. CPU seems fine. When it occured the voltage in bios said 1.6V but the temperature was no higher than normal. I loaded a saved profile and F10... all was okay. I regret not grabbing a DMM and measuring it off the MB.







However probably best to cycle the psu off/on, clrcmos and load a save OC profile - not what I did. oh yeah, 32GB (8 sticks) at 3000c13 and 1.455 volts. No harm, no foul since all the OC I have saved (on a USB stick too) work the same.


----------



## stubass

I could try this myself but i am away from home thus away from my RVE. With RAM slots, should the board run fine using only the Black slots or does the first or all red ones need to be populated before you can use the black ones???

My friend is asking me and i am just not sure what to say to him... cheers









My friend contacted me as he has found the last red slot is dead after extensive testing with different kits, different cpu's but also the Black ones dont work if he only uses them, even just one stick in any black slot.

I know on z97 for example you can use slot 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 for two sticks with 2 and 4 being preferred but is X99 different?


----------



## alancsalt

They don't seem to specifically say in the manual, but do recommend populating red slots first in their pic.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I could try this myself but i am away from home thus away from my RVE. With RAM slots, should the board run fine using only the Black slots or does the first or all red ones need to be populated before you can use the black ones???
> 
> My friend is asking me and i am just not sure what to say to him... cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend contacted me as he has found the last red slot is dead after extensive testing with different kits, different cpu's but also the Black ones dont work if he only uses them, even just one stick in any black slot.
> 
> I know on z97 for example you can use slot 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 for two sticks with 2 and 4 being preferred but is X99 different?


You want to use the red slots closest to the IO first, then the red slots closest to the ATX pin.

On a side note, does anyone have the block diagram on the R V E along with the IO port layout on the back?

I need to figure out which USB's go to what controller, so I can balance out my USB 3.0 devices. ( I have a bit, and I'm also anal about latency and voltage stability )


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I could try this myself but i am away from home thus away from my RVE. With RAM slots, should the board run fine using only the Black slots or does the first or all red ones need to be populated before you can use the black ones???
> 
> My friend is asking me and i am just not sure what to say to him... cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend contacted me as he has found the last red slot is dead after extensive testing with different kits, different cpu's but also the Black ones dont work if he only uses them, even just one stick in any black slot.
> 
> I know on z97 for example you can use slot 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 for two sticks with 2 and 4 being preferred but is X99 different?
> 
> 
> 
> *You want to use the red slots closest to the IO first, then the red slots closest to the ATX pin.*
Click to expand...

I understand this but he wants to populate 4 slots, but his black ones only dont seem to play ball so that is why i asked do you need to use the red ones first before the black? As on the I/O side, the red slot closest to the CPU not work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They don't seem to specifically say in the manual, but do recommend populating red slots first in their pic.


yeah Salty, we looked up and saw the same thing and am confused... thats why i asked here


----------



## alancsalt

Just call me Master of the Obvious!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just call me Master of the Obvious!


LOL Salty








, he asked me to go visit him and help... well i guess i can see what really is wrong with his board but he swears it is that B1 slot is dead.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I understand this but he wants to populate 4 slots, but his black ones only dont seem to play ball so that is why i asked do you need to use the red ones first before the black? As on the I/O side, the red slot closest to the CPU not work
> yeah Salty, we looked up and saw the same thing and am confused... thats why i asked here


as far as I know, the first red needs to have a stick. (a1?)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I understand this but he wants to populate 4 slots, but his black ones only dont seem to play ball so that is why i asked do you need to use the red ones first before the black? As on the I/O side, the red slot closest to the CPU not work
> yeah Salty, we looked up and saw the same thing and am confused... thats why i asked here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I know, the first red needs to have a stick. (a1?)
Click to expand...

Cool bro, i will get him to try that but I think once I get to his house and look maybe he RMA will be better if that B1 is dead.


----------



## Kimir

Hmm, nop. No specific slot needs to be populated. When I did test each of my stick in each port, I could boot in with one stick in any slot.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm, nop. No specific slot needs to be populated. When I did test each of my stick in each port, I could boot in with one stick in any slot.


ok, handy to know thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm, nop. No specific slot needs to be populated. When I did test each of my stick in each port, I could boot in with one stick in any slot.


thanks kimir - sounds like a statistical nightmare to test each stick in each slot.


----------



## Lonestar166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm, nop. No specific slot needs to be populated. When I did test each of my stick in each port, I could boot in with one stick in any slot.


Thanks for the info, nice to know.


----------



## Menthol

Ripjaw V series 32GB on my RVE, the new Samsung chips seem to work very well on X99


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Ripjaw V series 32GB on my RVE, the new Samsung chips seem to work very well on X99
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIce! I figured I'd give 32GB a try... like 6 months ago. Been there ever since. Ram disk now and then etc. Only downside is stability testing can take geologic time frames.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce! I figured I'd give 32GB a try... like 6 months ago. Been there ever since. Ram disk now and then etc. *Only downside is stability testing can take geologic time frames*.


No it doesn't, just run GSAT for a couple hours







.

Also nice Menthol, 3200 32GB is a very nice place to be on X99


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No it doesn't, just run GSAT for a couple hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also nice Menthol, 3200 32GB is a very nice place to be on X99


yes, gsat is quicker, HCI is too slow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Kudos to you for even taking the time. I know it obviously makes sense to stress the memory in Windows if using it, but the time it takes to rattle through that much memory between changing memory configurations is ageing. My son went to school to draw his class and talk about mummys and daddys and came back with a degree and a 2 year old baby


----------



## gqneon

I have a RVE board and can't find an answer online to this question. Help me out if you can.

How can I remove the PCIE clips that hold the end of the card in place? In a fully built Caselabs rig, horizontal motherboard tray, it's damn near impossible to get at the little red locking clips to push them to remove 2 PCIE cards in SLI with waterblocks and bridges installed. Now with 3, I don't know how it is going to be physically possible.

Can I remove the little red clips so I can simply insert or remove the PCIE cards without accidentally damaging another component, as removal may be intermittently necessary?

Again my motherboard tray is horizontal so I am not concerned with the PCIE cards coming out..

Thanks!


----------



## SHIHUMICOMPUTER

Hi









anyone knows what is the size of the pcb layers ? 10 or 8?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I have a RVE board and can't find an answer online to this question. Help me out if you can.
> 
> How can I remove the PCIE clips that hold the end of the card in place? In a fully built Caselabs rig, horizontal motherboard tray, it's damn near impossible to get at the little red locking clips to push them to remove 2 PCIE cards in SLI with waterblocks and bridges installed. Now with 3, I don't know how it is going to be physically possible.
> 
> Can I remove the little red clips so I can simply insert or remove the PCIE cards without accidentally damaging another component, as removal may be intermittently necessary?
> 
> Again my motherboard tray is horizontal so I am not concerned with the PCIE cards coming out..
> 
> Thanks!


I use a plastic "stick" that's 3/32" ... or the back end of artist's brushes I steal from my wife.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I use a plastic "stick" that's 3/32" ... or the back end of artist's brushes I steal from my wife.


Bamboo BBQ skewers, chop stick, dang all my cool utensils have to do with food!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> *Bamboo BBQ skewers*, chop stick, dang all my cool utensils have to do with food!


that's a real good idea! ... I'll give her back the brushes before she notices.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Did a little color swap on my RVE. I don't want to pollute this thread, but if you're interested in following along with the build, check out my buildlog thread here and my (brand spankin' new) youtube channel here.


Before...


After.

I'll have a video of the painting process up later this week if anyone's interested.


----------



## gqneon

This thing is heavy!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Did a little color swap on my RVE. I don't want to pollute this thread, but if you're interested in following along with the build, check out my buildlog thread here and my (brand spankin' new) youtube channel here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After.
> 
> I'll have a video of the painting process up later this week if anyone's interested.


Very nice build!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> This thing is heavy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Three Classified / KPE?

Madness


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hi everyone.

My Onboard LED readout is showing 40 instead of AA once at the desktop. Is there a reason for that? I couldnt find a post code 40 or reason for it, and everything seems to run perfectly fine, so it just made me curious.


----------



## Kimir

Isn't that happens when getting out of sleep or straight from boot?


----------



## Silent Scone

This is due to Windows Hybrid Shutdown, the board perceives this as awakening from sleep


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Isn't that happens when getting out of sleep or straight from boot?


Hello

Yes. The info is in the included user manual.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> My Onboard LED readout is showing 40 instead of AA once at the desktop. Is there a reason for that? I couldnt find a post code 40 or reason for it, and everything seems to run perfectly fine, so it just made me curious.


Mine does that from cold boot also. I also noticed when this happens, only on first boot, it doesn't have the numlock key turned on as its set to do in BIOS. Restarts etc, it will be enabled and go to AA. But the 40 code is when I turn my PC off from windows (Shut down) and come back later. I'm wondering if this is a C-state setting I can disable? No idea.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Mine does that from cold boot also. I also noticed when this happens, only on first boot, it doesn't have the numlock key turned on as its set to do in BIOS. Restarts etc, it will be enabled and go to AA. But the 40 code is when I turn my PC off from windows (Shut down) and come back later. I'm wondering if this is a C-state setting I can disable? No idea.


It's normal and expected. No need to disable it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Kudos to you for even taking the time. I know it obviously makes sense to stress the memory in Windows if using it, but the time it takes to rattle through that much memory between changing memory configurations is ageing. My son went to school to draw his class and talk about mummys and daddys and came back with a degree and a 2 year old baby


Is it my patience thinning, or is HCI memtest slow on z170 too (4 sticks)?


----------



## KedarWolf

Hey, ask you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is it my patience thinning, or is HCI memtest slow on z170 too (4 sticks)?


On my 5960x with 32gb DDR4 at 3200 why I'm at work for ten hours HCI Memtest will get to over 900% during the ten hours.









Edit: That's running 16 instances of it each one at 1850mb. I have 8x4mb sticks.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is it my patience thinning, or is HCI memtest slow on z170 too (4 sticks)?


I haven't found a need to run HCI anymore unless testing VCCSA or cache. GSAT isn't as good when it comes to that. But for memory looking at the bandwidth numbers and running it for at least an hour is proving to be much faster and sometimes better than HCI


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is it my patience thinning, or is HCI memtest slow on z170 too (4 sticks)?


lol it's not even fair to call it chronically slow, even Praz said it was wearing on him- I say even, his knowing may not be of equal level to his patience







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I haven't found a need to run HCI anymore unless testing VCCSA or cache. GSAT isn't as good when it comes to that. But for memory looking at the bandwidth numbers and running it for at least an hour is proving to be much faster and sometimes better than HCI


VCCSA? Really? Knowing what VCCSA my X99 build likes means I've not found that - but GSAT certainly had no problems telling me I had insufficient VCCSA on Z170. Within 20mv as well.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol it's not even fair to call it chronically slow, even Praz said it was wearing on him- I say even, his knowing may not be of equal level to his patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> VCCSA? Really? Knowing what VCCSA my X99 build likes means I've not found that - but GSAT certainly had no problems telling me I had insufficient VCCSA on Z170. Within 20mv as well.


I get maybe some errors with GSAT vs hard locks or errors with HCI.

It could be because I always tune for high freq while playing VCCSA never one or the other.

Good to know GSAT catches it on Z170


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, HCI is time consuming so can be tempting to just bag settings in together.

It's still a great app, but I put enough faith in GSAT now to not bother with the former until something leads me to think otherwise


----------



## rt123

Maybe its because I've never run HCi on X99 or maybe because I have only 2 sticks of RAM, but it appeared to be plenty fast to me on Z170.

100% Coverage took like 20 mins or less. I know people go till 1000% or 1500% coverage.


----------



## Jpmboy

jst got back ~ 4 hours in:










the ram is gsat good for 1 h.

maybe a 4x4kit is the difference?


----------



## Silent Scone

It's the amount covered per instance as far as I'm aware


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's the amount covered per instance as far as I'm aware


handcuffed by a 6600K.


----------



## rt123

Or maybe its a mem speed thing..? I was testing 4000Mhz, not gonna happen on this Gene though.









8 instances, 812MB each.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's the amount covered per instance as far as I'm aware


Hewllo

All other things being equal there is a considerable time completion difference between testing a total of 8Gb of system ram compared to something like 32GB.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hewllo
> 
> All other things being equal there is a considerable time completion difference between testing a total of 8Gb of system ram compared to something like 32GB.


If the 6600k could talk it would sound like Cecil the tortoise. As far as memory testing in HCI is concerned, that is.

As a quad core it's very snappy at 4.6/4.3 and 3466 C15 1T


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If the 6600k could talk it would sound like Cecil the tortoise. As far as memory testing in HCI is concerned, that is.
> 
> As a quad core it's very snappy at 4.6/4.3 and *3466 C15 1T*


Nice! I'm jelly. What kit?
I've got this 3200 kit at 3500c16 currently.


----------



## Silent Scone

The TG 2x4GB 3866 C18 kit. When I get time next week I'm going to work on 3866 1T, just not been able to get the latency down enough to warrant having it that high (at least not without really juicing the kit). Between 3200 and 3500 is a nice place to be on this platform


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The TG 2x4GB 3866 C18 kit. When I get time next week I'm going to work on 3866 1T, just not been able to get the latency down enough to warrant having it that high (at least not without really juicing the kit). Between 3200 and 3500 is a nice place to be on this platform


lol - you get 38661T stable and I add you to my blocked list.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(jking of course), although maybe motivational?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you get 38661T stable and I add you to my blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (jking of course), although maybe motivational?


Does running PI count?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Does memory bandwidth even matter? I see some really nice RAM OC numbers with Skylake, but it being dual channel seems to kill the memory bandwidth compared to slower quad channel.

Must be an explanation I'm not seeing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Does memory bandwidth even matter? I see some really nice RAM OC numbers with Skylake, but it being dual channel seems to kill the memory bandwidth compared to slower quad channel.
> 
> Must be an explanation I'm not seeing.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/ddr4-haswell-e-scaling-review-2133-to-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial/10


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8959/ddr4-haswell-e-scaling-review-2133-to-3200-with-gskill-corsair-adata-and-crucial/10


Right, but that was still quad channel/different clocks comparison.

What I'm wondering is what the advantage is to running dual channel at 3200MHz and getting (just an arbitrary number) 40,000MB/s memory bandwidth vs quad channel at 2400MHz and getting 70,000MB/s ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Right, but that was still quad channel/different clocks comparison.
> 
> What I'm wondering is what the advantage is to running dual channel at 3200MHz and getting (just an arbitrary number) 40,000MB/s memory bandwidth vs quad channel at 2400MHz and getting 70,000MB/s ?


How is that any different to comparing default operating frequency to 3200 on the same platform. The end result is the same, very minimal gains where things are currently not bandwidth constrained.

Depending on how an application is threaded, you're not going to be any the wiser from cross comparing architectures or platform


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Right, but that was still quad channel/different clocks comparison.
> 
> What I'm wondering is what the advantage is to running dual channel at 3200MHz and getting (just an arbitrary number) 40,000MB/s memory bandwidth vs quad channel at 2400MHz and getting 70,000MB/s ?


Sure, but if you have a dual channel rig, you tweak it for the same reasons you tweak a quad channel rig.
Kinda like saying, why OC a 6 core when an 8 core is so much more.









but anyway, z170 is about ram frequency, not bandwidth/throughput.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but anyway, z170 is about ram frequency, not bandwidth/throughput.


So what does the added ram frequency get you, if bandwidth/throughput isn't the goal?


----------



## Silent Scone

did you even read the article?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> did you even read the article?


Sure did.

"given that Haswell-E currently supports four memory channels at two modules per channel, if we get a whiff of 16GB modules it could be a boon for high memory capacity prosumers. "

Quad channel is good for high memory capacity prosumers.

"For professional users, we saw a number of benefits moving to the higher memory ranges, although for only very minor performance gains. Cinebench R15 gave 2%, 7-zip gave 2% and our fluid dynamics Linux benchmark was up +4.3%."

Going faster produces modest performance gains, doesn't seem like much. But they only went up from 2133 to 3200, so going up to 3600~3800(?) in quad channel might gain another percent or so? Where does this leave us with dual channel?

Honestly, it didn't do much to convince me that super fast dual channel is superior to modestly slower quad channel. But since memory bandwidth isn't the goal, and higher RAM frequencies produce only modest gains, I'm still not seeing the light.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Sure did.
> 
> "given that Haswell-E currently supports four memory channels at two modules per channel, if we get a whiff of 16GB modules it could be a boon for high memory capacity prosumers. "
> 
> Quad channel is good for high memory capacity prosumers.
> 
> "For professional users, we saw a number of benefits moving to the higher memory ranges, although for only very minor performance gains. Cinebench R15 gave 2%, 7-zip gave 2% and our fluid dynamics Linux benchmark was up +4.3%."
> 
> Going faster produces modest performance gains, doesn't seem like much. But they only went up from 2133 to 3200, so going up to 3600~3800(?) in quad channel might gain another percent or so? Where does this leave us with dual channel?
> 
> Honestly, it didn't do much to convince me that super fast dual channel is superior to modestly slower quad channel. But since memory bandwidth isn't the goal, and higher RAM frequencies produce only modest gains, I'm still not seeing the light.


it depends on what is being moved around. Latency is lower, row charge etc... it's just a different platform. KInda like comparing how poor quad channel looks compared to Octa channel and saying why bother with quad channel, that's all.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I didn't realize the ins and outs. I thought memory bandwidth was the goal and faster frequencies were the means. I know when I was trying to reach 3200 with my 32GB kit, 3200MHZ in triple channel was noticeably slower (I mean I could feel it, no benchmark needed) than quad channel at 2666.

Live and learn, I reckon.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Ripjaw V series 32GB on my RVE, the new Samsung chips seem to work very well on X99


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Right, but that was still quad channel/different clocks comparison.
> 
> What I'm wondering is what the advantage is to running dual channel at 3200MHz and getting (just an arbitrary number) 40,000MB/s memory bandwidth vs quad channel at 2400MHz and getting 70,000MB/s ?


I'd be thrilled with 70k at 2400 but I get



Which isn't bad I guess but it's 3000 that I can't seem to get to run that at the same cpu speeds. I'll know more tomorrow when I get a set of 3000 G.Skillz of 4x8.
Which may go back for V series since the above stud has had decent success with it.

SS


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm at 2666, I can't get anything higher to work on this 32GB kit, and get marginally higher scores than yours. About halfway between you and Menthol, I guess. But it's really stable, until I get another tweaking wild hair, this'll do me fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Menthol is running cache at 4.6 in that post... major impact on AID64 memory/cache benchmark.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, not on my system. Last time we had this conversation, I ran it at a couple of different cache speeds and got very little difference. Then ran it at 2T vs 1T and again very little difference.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Menthol is running cache at 4.6 in that post... major impact on AID64 memory/cache benchmark.


Ahhhhhh.

I may have to try that at lower speeds.

Should I work memory or cpu/cache clocks 1st?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Ahhhhhh.
> 
> I may have to try that at lower speeds.
> 
> Should I work memory or cpu/cache clocks 1st?
> 
> SS


start with ram at default and lock in on a good cpu/cache OC, then ram. I've come across a few example were folks spent long hours trying to stabilize a cpu/cache setting only to realize it was all wasted time - the ram default was flawed and/or had a bad stick. So.. before stress testing the cpu OC, just do a quick check of everything at optimized defauts.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah 4.6Ghz on the cache.. you really need a good sample to do that. Those new samy E-die do well tho.


----------



## Kriant

I've posted this before, but I guess my post was bogged down among others. So I repeat, is there any reason I need to pay attention to the asus gpu post tool in bios? I am having screenfreezes without hardlocks or driver fails in some games, and trying to figure out what might be causing it. I've noticed that this tool in bios complains that I have arranged 3-way sli in a manner that i did on this screenshot, the way the tool advises to plug the cards would result in higher temperature on each card. The cards are running at x16/x16/x8 modes the way they set up now. But that red explamation mark bothers me a bit, and now I am wondering whether this can be the culprit of freezing in witcher 3 and shadow of mordor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this before, but I guess my post was bogged down among others. So I repeat, is there any reason I need to pay attention to the asus gpu post tool in bios? I am having screenfreezes without hardlocks or driver fails in some games, and trying to figure out what might be causing it. I've noticed that this tool in bios complains that I have arranged 3-way sli in a manner that i did on this screenshot, the way the tool advises to plug the cards would result in higher temperature on each card. The cards are running at x16/x16/x8 modes the way they set up now. But that red explamation mark bothers me a bit, and now I am wondering whether this can be the culprit of freezing in witcher 3 and shadow of mordor.


nope - not for any of those reasons. The R5E only does 3 way as 16/8/8 regardless of what that bios page is showing. It's right in your manual. The cause of the crashes likely originates in other settings. What about an OC? what are you running?


----------



## rolldog

Ok, it's been a while since I've visited this forum. Since I bought my RVE, I haven't been able to use it yet. As some of you recall, I had to RMA my 5960X to Intel, which has already been replaced. I also received my waterblocks for my 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, which are installed along with my CPU waterblock, my VRM waterblock, and my chipset waterblock. I'm patiently waiting for my white Caselabs TH10A to put everything in. I could put everything into my other case in the meantime, but then I'll have to take everything out and then reinstall everything in the TH10A, which would be a pain in the butt, especially since I'm using acrylic tubing in my build, on both waterloops.

One thing that I've been fighting with is the color scheme in my new case. If I would have stayed with the X99 Deluxe, I don't think it would be much of an issue, but since the RVE is red and black, 2 colors I'm wanting to keep out of my new build, I think I'm going to paint my MB, only the red parts (Half of the RAM slots, the PCIe slots, the SATA ports, and the USB3 ports). I've seen people do it in the past, and it came out looking good, and everything was working. They taped off everything except the red on the MB and used spray paint that adheres to plastic. No primer was used, and the PCIe slots were painted over lightly to avoid having too much paint on top preventing any drip down into the PCIe slots onto the contacts.

Well, I might give this a try. One difference I was thinking about doing was either plugging some old PCIe boards into the slots and removing them about 10 minutes after painting them, since I've have cards installed in 3 of the slots already. You might be able to see red inside the slots when the cards are removed, but that won't matter if something will be occupying those slots anyway.

Has anyone ever seen anyone do thisthis, and if so, we're there ever any negative results? Before I try this, I want to ask as many people as possible to find out if they, or someone they know, has done this before, and if so, what were the results. I thought about buying some acrylic paint, or something thick enough not to drip and then using a paint brush or a sponge only on the parts that need it, then tape around the bottom of what I'm painting along the PCB, just to make sure paint doesn't drip down onto it, but the board has so many red parts, it might take a little more time. Not to mention, a paint job done with spray paint will look cleaner, smoother, and not show any brush strokes, but the tops of the PCIe slots would need to be sprayed to add a small coat large enough to cover the red but small enough to prevent drips down into the slots.

Please let me know if anyone has tried this, know anyone who tried it, and what the outcome was. I've only seen it done once, which puts the success ratio at 100%, so I'd like more data points before running a cost/benefit analysis. ?


----------



## leslie0880

Any 1 can help me? Now my system unstable, will randomly reboot&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> 
> 
> Any 1 can help me? Now my system unstable, will randomly reboot&#8230;&#8230;


How many sticks of memory do you have installed?

Your screen shows you're running dual channel with 2 sticks, if you've actually got 4 installed this is likely your problem.

Windows is showing 8GB installed, CPUz is saying 16GB... Lots of RAM issues there from the looks of it.


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> How many sticks of memory do you have installed?
> 
> Your screen shows you're running dual channel with 2 sticks, if you've actually got 4 installed this is likely your problem.
> 
> Windows is showing 8GB installed, CPUz is saying 16GB... Lots of RAM issues there from the looks of it.


Actual install 4 sticks bro. 4x4GB in Slot A1-D1
So i m strange y only running in dual channel........


----------



## Gunslinger.

If you go into bios and then memory timings config page, the slots that are acting up with all be showing 0's.

I'd pull your sticks out of those slots and try to reseat them, check in bios before heading into windows, if they're showing normal numbers instead of 0's you're good to go.


----------



## Kimir

Not strange at all, 2 sticks fail the training so they are excluded at the boot.
Make sure you have dram svid support to disable and set 1.35v on each channel (AB and CD). You can also set that in DRAM eventual voltage in dram timing control.
See in that pdf for exemple:

bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file


BTW, what ram specifically are you using?


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not strange at all, 2 sticks fail the training so they are excluded at the boot.
> Make sure you have dram svid support to disable and set 1.35v on each channel (AB and CD). You can also set that in DRAM eventual voltage in dram timing control.
> See in that pdf for exemple:
> 
> bios_46_44_2666.pdf 1390k .pdf file
> 
> 
> BTW, what ram specifically are you using?


I m using KLEVV CRAS DDR4 [email protected]
Yup i ady set it @ 1.35V


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> If you go into bios and then memory timings config page, the slots that are acting up with all be showing 0's.
> 
> I'd pull your sticks out of those slots and try to reseat them, check in bios before heading into windows, if they're showing normal numbers instead of 0's you're good to go.


Actually sometimes can detect 1 stick in correctly, if lucky 2 sticks show up.....
Haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> Actual install 4 sticks bro. 4x4GB in Slot A1-D1
> So i m strange y only running in dual channel........


Increase VSA a couple of notches (what are your bios settings? can't help w/o more info). If that does not boot with all sticks, add 25mV (0.025V) VDIMM and try again. The KLEV sticks are hynix ICs, easily conforatble @ 1.4V and higher,
But dropped sticks are more commonly a VSA issue (too low OR too high)


----------



## Kimir

Ok (rofl to me, it's in the screen) , what have you done do diagnose where the issue could come from already?

Have you ran them at stock JEDEC speed to see if the motherboard slots are all working properly?

I assume your CPU isn't overclocked from your screen. For RAM at 3000Mhz, you might need to run at strap 125 btw.


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok (rofl to me, it's in the screen) , what have you done do diagnose where the issue could come from already?
> 
> Have you ran them at stock JEDEC speed to see if the motherboard slots are all working properly?
> 
> I assume your CPU isn't overclocked from your screen. For RAM at 3000Mhz, you might need to run at strap 125 btw.


Yup i have try XMP setting by manual install since still same.....and have try 100mhz & 125mhz result same....

Before that i have try can cpu [email protected]*32,ram ddr3000 with manual key in jedec timing.
After boot in windows CPUZ can detect quad [email protected], winows still detect 8GB. And i try run 32MB super pi.
Until half it reboot.......

After this whatever tuning,tweak,default,auto. Will randomly restart..&#8230;


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Increase VSA a couple of notches (what are your bios settings? can't help w/o more info). If that does not boot with all sticks, add 25mV (0.025V) VDIMM and try again. The KLEV sticks are hynix ICs, easily conforatble @ 1.4V and higher,
> But dropped sticks are more commonly a VSA issue (too low OR too high)


I have try adjust VSA until 1.4V, still same unstable.
But only 1.2V can detect all the ram with quad channel on CPUZ,windows and bios still same only 2 sticks or 3 sticks detech.

And i will try upload bios setting later


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> I have try adjust VSA until 1.4V, still same unstable.
> But only 1.2V can detect all the ram with quad channel on CPUZ,windows and bios still same only 2 sticks or 3 sticks detech.
> 
> And i will try upload bios setting later


VSA at 1.4V is very bad to do. Lower VSA start at 0.90V and increase 50mV (0.050V) as a coarse increment, then fine tune once the ram shows up. VSA is tricky since there appear to be "poor zones" in the useful range. More is not usually better.. especially that much more. If the ram sticks are not plain broken, and will run after you do a clrcmos (push the reset button on the I/O panel) then some setting in bios is not right. Have to completely cleared cmos or loaded "optimized Defaults" in the UEFI?
XMP is not good to use - especially long term IMO, enter the timings and voltage manually, set your OC manually. AUTO is a 4-letter word.


----------



## leslie0880

this is wht i try just now, thx for the OC PDF @Kimir
until now havnt get any randomly reboot.
will try more hour and some gaming later
but badly...... windows still detect 8GB Ram only.......


----------



## leslie0880

update again
this is wht i done just now, but windows still detect 8GB, bios SPD info Slot A1 & B1 can clearly detect RAM size and details, Slot C1 & D1 can detect RAM but wont show the details
btw how can i upload my bios setting?maybe my tweak got problem?


----------



## Kimir

If you are still missing sticks in windows with 2666 then you should try stock JEDEC speed, which is 2133. Don't try any OC until you get all ram detected properly.
You can make screens of your bios by pressing F12, have an usb drive plugged in and save them on it then post them here, so we can help more.
If you can get Aida64 and show us your voltage, it could be of use too.


Since your slot A1 and B1 are working, try switching the ram from the slot C1 and D1 to the A1 and B1 and see how it goes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> 
> 
> update again
> this is wht i done just now, but windows still detect 8GB, bios SPD info Slot A1 & B1 can clearly detect RAM size and details, Slot C1 & D1 can detect RAM but wont show the details
> btw how can i upload my bios setting?maybe my tweak got problem?


you really need to clear cmos and run at bone stock to see if windows detects all sticks. You can save your current settings to a bios save slot or a sub stick while in bios if you are worried about loosing them.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I had the same memory issue, A restore to factory defaults fixed it.


----------



## Zektor

Is there any reason why updating to the 1701 BIOS would prevent my PC from sleeping? I just updated BIOS#2 to 1701 and it will not sleep. When I change it back to 1601 (BIOS#1), everything works fine, and my PC enters sleep. But when I change it back to 1701 (BIOS#2) it doesn't sleep. I can't think of any BIOS settings that I changed in 1601 that I didn't change in 1701. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## leslie0880

ok, i try clear cmos restart everything to default.
only DIMM-D1D2 cant use.......
4 sticks ram test 1 by 1 at DIMM-A1B1C1 without any boot up issue
once installed on D1 get debug led error 53
is it means my MB die?or Processor issue?


----------



## gqneon

So, interesting thing. I bought AIDA64 extreme so I could access all the features in it. I ran a cache and memory benchmark to see where I stand. I'll post the save images for comparison. Uncore frequency obviously has a huge effect in the benchmarks. I normally run my 5820k @ 4.5 / 4.0 cache frequency. But I heard many people have trouble with memory performance or OC at 100 strap (I have always been 45x100) so I tried switching it over to 125 strap (36x125 and 32x125 for uncore, so 4.5 / 4.0, same as before, but DRAM went up to 3250 instead of 3200.) I saw a DRASTIC drop in benchmark results on the read speed, although write and copy seem to stay fairly static.

What do you think this means?

First picture is my 125 strap 36x125 settings and results.


Second picture is my 100 strap 45x100 settings and results.


----------



## Kimir

Pretty sure you lost 2 or 3 dimm due to failed training on the first screen.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> So, interesting thing. I bought AIDA64 extreme so I could access all the features in it. I ran a cache and memory benchmark to see where I stand. I'll post the save images for comparison. Uncore frequency obviously has a huge effect in the benchmarks. I normally run my 5820k @ 4.5 / 4.0 cache frequency. But I heard many people have trouble with memory performance or OC at 100 strap (I have always been 45x100) so I tried switching it over to 125 strap (36x125 and 32x125 for uncore, so 4.5 / 4.0, same as before, but DRAM went up to 3250 instead of 3200.) I saw a DRASTIC drop in benchmark results on the read speed, although write and copy seem to stay fairly static.
> 
> What do you think this means?
> 
> First picture is my 125 strap 36x125 settings and results.
> 
> Second picture is my 100 strap 45x100 settings and results.
> 
> I'm using similar specifications to your setup and running at 125
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5800#post_24047855
> 
> I agree with Kimir, looks like your system is not running quad channel


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty sure you lost 2 or 3 dimm due to failed training on the first screen.


U means mine? Only 1 slot cant detect&#8230;&#8230;
Others slot no problem.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> U means mine? Only 1 slot cant detect&#8230;&#8230;
> Others slot no problem.


Have a look on the memory tabs in CPU-Z, as you click each slot you might see that some have dropped out.

I experienced very similar results to what you are seeing, RAM "dropping out" (e.g. 16Gb installed, O/S only reports 4 / 8 / 12)

I increased voltages slightly on two sets of DRAM settings for "final" and "training", this improved RAM stability dramatically.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> U means mine? Only 1 slot cant detect&#8230;&#8230;
> Others slot no problem.


I meant on the post right above mine, gqneon one. Didn't quote because pictures and answering from phone isn't easy to put spoiler on them.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty sure you lost 2 or 3 dimm due to failed training on the first screen.


but it shows on that same screen as quad channel, would it be doing that if it had not trained all 4 DIMMs? Seems odd, but if so, I can try it again


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> but it shows on that same screen as quad channel, would it be doing that if it had not trained all 4 DIMMs? Seems odd, but if so, I can try it again


No, it will still show quad because them dimms are detected but not allocated at boot. Open task manager or right click properties on my computer and you'll see the amount usable.
You can check with CPU-z too which stick are dropped as it won't show the serial number and such if I recall.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty sure you lost 2 or 3 dimm due to failed training on the first screen.




Ran it again with the 125 strap and 4.5 / 4.0 cache and it gave almost identical benchmark numbers. CPUid shows all 16 GB RAM and quad channel, and AIDA shows quad channel. But performance on memory is showing SO LOW compared to 100 strap with same clocks. I'm baffled. Not sure what I'm missing.

Any tips appreciated!


----------



## gqneon

OH wow, just right clicked properties on my computer and its only showing 4GB. ***.

What do I need to do to get it training properly? Pretty sure I'm set to fast boot disabled. What else?



*EDIT AGAIN* - I noted it shows all 4 dims in CPUID and it also shows 16 GB there. But only 4 GB in my computer properties and task mgr. Not sure if that info helps or why different programs show it differently.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> 
> 
> Ran it again with the 125 strap and 4.5 / 4.0 cache and it gave almost identical benchmark numbers. CPUid shows all 16 GB RAM and quad channel, and AIDA shows quad channel. But performance on memory is showing SO LOW compared to 100 strap with same clocks. I'm baffled. Not sure what I'm missing.
> 
> Any tips appreciated!


I believe a benchmark that low indicates that not all the RAM is detected, or, it is not running in Quad channel ...

When the system boots, do you see how much RAM is detected? Is it reporting 16Gb too?

If you right click on computer and select properties, does Windows report 16Gb?

In CPU-Z, SPD tab - i think there is a drop down for each memory slot.

Do you see the expected results in each slot?

My next attempt would be to drop to a lower multiplier on CPU and Cache (e.g. to approx 4Ghz) - and then increase gradually.

After that, I'm stumped!

Good luck


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I believe a benchmark that low indicates that not all the RAM is detected, or, it is not running in Quad channel ...
> 
> When the system boots, do you see how much RAM is detected? Is it reporting 16Gb too?
> 
> If you right click on computer and select properties, does Windows report 16Gb?
> 
> In CPU-Z, SPD tab - i think there is a drop down for each memory slot.
> 
> Do you see the expected results in each slot?
> 
> My next attempt would be to drop to a lower multiplier on CPU and Cache (e.g. to approx 4Ghz) - and then increase gradually.
> 
> After that, I'm stumped!
> 
> Good luck


I went and played with different training and fast boot settings in bios for a while, best I got bios to see was 8gb of 16. CPU ID shows all DIMMs and the details. Windows task manager and properties show either 4 or 8 depending. I switched back to 100 strap and all 16 show, no problems. Maybe I should just let it be


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I went and played with different training and fast boot settings in bios for a while, best I got bios to see was 8gb of 16. CPU ID shows all DIMMs and the details. Windows task manager and properties show either 4 or 8 depending. I switched back to 100 strap and all 16 show, no problems. Maybe I should just let it be


Keep trying, I'd be very interested to see the same speed achieved at 100 vs 125 strap!

Yeah, that's the problem I had. If the system doesn't show all of your RAM at boot - it's not running right and you won't get the performance that you are expecting.

While I was fine tuning I switch off the "boot logo" - you can then see if all RAM is detected correctly without going into Windows.

I found that after a few full cold-boot and restarts (i.e. full power off) all of the RAM would eventually show.


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> OH wow, just right clicked properties on my computer and its only showing 4GB. ***.
> 
> What do I need to do to get it training properly? Pretty sure I'm set to fast boot disabled. What else?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT AGAIN* - I noted it shows all 4 dims in CPUID and it also shows 16 GB there. But only 4 GB in my computer properties and task mgr. Not sure if that info helps or why different programs show it differently.


U face same issue with me &#8230;&#8230; CPUZ detect full ram, but drop on OS and bios.........


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Have a look on the memory tabs in CPU-Z, as you click each slot you might see that some have dropped out.
> 
> I experienced very similar results to what you are seeing, RAM "dropping out" (e.g. 16Gb installed, O/S only reports 4 / 8 / 12)
> 
> I increased voltages slightly on two sets of DRAM settings for "final" and "training", this improved RAM stability dramatically.


Ok i will try it later, i m suspend izzit my MB die or Processor IMC got problem......
Maybe need reseat processor or RMA MB......


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> OH wow, just right clicked properties on my computer and its only showing 4GB. ***.
> 
> What do I need to do to get it training properly? Pretty sure I'm set to fast boot disabled. What else?
> 
> *EDIT AGAIN* - I noted it shows all 4 dims in CPUID and it also shows 16 GB there. But only 4 GB in my computer properties and task mgr. Not sure if that info helps or why different programs show it differently.


I can't remember the exact settings, but, there are two "sets".

I think one is "training" voltage, the other is "final voltage".

To achieve stability I kept increasing each one "one click at a time" via BIOS. Cold boot after each change ...

Good luck!


----------



## Kimir

DRAM:fsb ratio is probably the culprit here when trying with strap 125.
I did that the other day, by staying away from strap 125.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I went and played with different training and fast boot settings in bios for a while, best I got bios to see was 8gb of 16. CPU ID shows all DIMMs and the details. Windows task manager and properties show either 4 or 8 depending. I switched back to 100 strap and all 16 show, no problems. Maybe I should just let it be


When you switch to 125, the dram multiplier (dram:FSB) - set this to auto - whether using 100 or 125, the AUTO rules are good. IF strap 100 is using 1.000V VSA, try increasing this to 1.050V for 125 strap... if that fails to show all 16GB, lower VSA to 0.95V. Each of these should be done with training voltage on AUTO, since passing post at a higher voltage can be an issue in the OS if the lower "run" voltage is too low (eg, the sticks are "aligned" and one voltage, but asked to play well together at a lower voltage). And set your VDIMM (dram voltage) to +25mV higher than you had for 100 strap just until you get VSA settled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> DRAM:fsb ratio is probably the culprit here when trying with strap 125.
> I did that the other day, by staying away from strap 125.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What... no date/time stamp on that screenie?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> Ok i will try it later, i m suspend izzit my MB die or Processor IMC got problem......
> Maybe need reseat processor or RMA MB......


did you check that the cooler is not over tightened on the MB before the clrcmos attempt?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What... no date/time stamp on that screenie?


Original post where I posted it few minutes after doing so is here.
Anything I post with superPi there is/will be under spoiler, for reasons.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leslie0880*
> 
> Ok i will try it later, i m suspend izzit my MB die or Processor IMC got problem......
> Maybe need reseat processor or RMA MB......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Original post where I posted it few minutes after doing so is here.
> A*nything I post with superPi there is/will be under spoiler, for reasons*.


lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Original post where I posted it few minutes after doing so is here.
> Anything I post with superPi there *is/will be under spoiler, for reasons*.


Why? Showing PI times is worth while. Don't blur the lines between how useful PI is as a performance test, and the habitual rape of it being idolized as the only test worth using and/or it's usefulness as a stability test


----------



## leslie0880

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you check that the cooler is not over tightened on the MB before the clrcmos attempt?


maybe is over tight,since i am using petg tube + FCB. if wanna loose it must drop out the loop 1st.........
and i try installed those ram by others method,finally windows detect full size 16GB,CPUZ detect all the ram within slot and running in Quad. BUT AIDA64 show DUAL CHANNEL........
MADE ME MAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I went and played with different training and fast boot settings in bios for a while, best I got bios to see was 8gb of 16. CPU ID shows all DIMMs and the details. Windows task manager and properties show either 4 or 8 depending. I switched back to 100 strap and all 16 show, no problems. Maybe I should just let it be


I'm in front of my PC now and can give you better answers.

The two sets of voltages that I changed in order to achieve stability were:

Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) -> 1.365
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) -> 1.365



Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) -> 1.365
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) -> 1.365



I also have these values set:

Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Memory Optimize Control -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Enhanced Training (CHA) -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Enhanced Training (CHB) -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Enhanced Training (CHC) -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Enhanced Training (CHD) -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> MemTest -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Attempt Fast Boot -> AUTO
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Attempt Fast Cold Boot -> AUTO
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM Training -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> DRAM SPD Write -> Enabled
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> MemTest On Fast Boot -> Disabled





Resulting in:



Er, is 81 is a bit on the high side ....


----------



## KedarWolf

I've airways found having Fast Boot and Fast Cold Boot enabled is better.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've airways found having Fast Boot and Fast Cold Boot enabled is better.


in what way?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in what way?


Got my RAM at 3200 with pretty good timings. Sometimes I get cold boot issues if they're not enabled. With them both enabled have zero trouble and HCI MemTest stable to 900%.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Got my RAM at 3200 with pretty good timings. Sometimes I get cold boot issues if they're not enabled. With them both enabled have zero trouble and HCI MemTest stable to 900%.


Edit: But I haven't changed them since getting the BIOS settings stable at what I'm at now for a few months. I mostly noticed the cold boot issues as I was working on the best possible overclock on CPU and RAM and messing the voltages and timings etc.

I might put them on Auto again and see if I still have issues.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Is anyone else out there in rve-land experiencing the Intel RST "Link Power Management" (LPM) not shutting down the RAID disks to idle?
> 
> I've got:
> 
> Dual SSD boot(s) for W8.1-64 and W10-64
> Onboard RAID-10 with mechanical disks for "data"
> 
> I've noticed that mechanical disk "hum" is present in W10, it's not there in W8.1! I'd like the array to go idle for noise issues, happy to take the spin-up hit when I do want to use it.
> 
> I've got dual boot in my system (W8.1/W10). Intel RST has the same settings in both systems. W8.1 does put the RAID array to "sleep" when idle, W10 does not.
> 
> In both O/S's I've got the high performance mode enabled in power management - with the disks set to sleep after 15 minutes of inactivity,
> 
> I suspect it's the version of RST running in W10, I don't think i'm running the updated version in W8.1 ... i'll check next reboot.
> 
> Any ideas how to make W10 put the raid array to sleep? I can't see anything using it in the background (resource meter).


Bit of a follow-up ...

There appears to be an issue with v14 of the RST drivers.

I've got v13 in my windows 8.1 boot - HD's power down "fully" when idle after X minutes.
I've got v14 in my windows 10 boot - HD's do not power down fully

Upgrade v13 to v14 in windows 8 - HD's do not power down.

I've convinced myself that the problem exists in v14 and i'm trying to raise formally with Intel.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Edit: But I haven't changed them since getting the BIOS settings stable at what I'm at now for a few months. I mostly noticed the cold boot issues as I was working on the best possible overclock on CPU and RAM and messing the voltages and timings etc.
> 
> *I might put them on Auto again* and see if I still have issues.


why? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Bit of a follow-up ...
> 
> There appears to be an issue with v14 of the RST drivers.
> 
> I've got v13 in my windows 8.1 boot - HD's power down "fully" when idle after X minutes.
> I've got v14 in my windows 10 boot - HD's do not power down fully
> 
> Upgrade v13 to v14 in windows 8 - HD's do not power down.
> 
> I've convinced myself that the problem exists in v14 and i'm trying to raise formally with Intel.


do those Hitachi drives have TLER (eg, "enterprise"-level drives)?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do those Hitachi drives have TLER (eg, "enterprise"-level drives)?


No idea ... probably not, they're old and cheap. Why do you ask?

My gripe is that it working in v13 and not in v14 - something has been changed / broken between versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No idea ... probably not, they're old and cheap. Why do you ask?
> 
> My gripe is that it working in v13 and not in v14 - something has been changed / broken between versions.


Nah, TLER has been around for ages - just defines raid vs desktop drives. So it must be a change in v14.
It may not be relevant, but it's a RAID-specific aspect for IRST, time-limited error recovery (TLER). Sometimes a problem for software raids.
Prevents drive fallout caused by extended hard drive error-recovery processes common to desktop drives, or perceived drive loss when the raid software looses the handshake. In a 10, the "recovery" is not what you think in terms of a lost member. How long have to had v14 installed?
And, just for my curiosity - you sleep drives in a raid 10 without IRST thinking it lost one? I'm not able to do that on my wife's Tax Business PCs (all are raid 10 - lol, as idiot proof as possible







)


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, TLER has been around for ages - just defines raid vs desktop drives. So it must be a change in v14.
> It may not be relevant, but it's a RAID-specific aspect for IRST, time-limited error recovery (TLER). Sometimes a problem for software raids.
> Prevents drive fallout caused by extended hard drive error-recovery processes common to desktop drives, or perceived drive loss when the raid software looses the handshake. In a 10, the "recovery" is not what you think in terms of a lost member. How long have to had v14 installed?
> And, just for my curiosity - you sleep drives in a raid 10 without IRST thinking it lost one? I'm not able to do that on my wife's Tax Business PCs (all are raid 10 - lol, as idiot proof as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Drives are these i think ...

http://www.hgst.com/portal/binary/com.epicentric.contentmanagement.servlet.ContentDeliveryServlet/hgst/products/Deskstar/p7k500/HGST_Deskstar_P7K500_DS_FINAL.pdf

I think v14 is the version that was released to support Windows 10, so, looking at a month or two? Basically, since the Windows 10 release.

Yep, in Windows 8 (and Windows 7) the intel RST "just does it" (or, I should say, just did it!). I set the Windows power options to power down HD's after 5 minutes of inactivity. The actual "full power off" takes place a few minutes after that. it's like a two stage thing. Windows / IRST puts them to sleep - and they eventually go into "fully powered off state" after a few minutes more (zero noise!).

Also, I found that a few hardware monitoring tools would keep the drives awake, AIDA64 in particular!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Drives are these i think ...
> 
> http://www.hgst.com/portal/binary/com.epicentric.contentmanagement.servlet.ContentDeliveryServlet/hgst/products/Deskstar/p7k500/HGST_Deskstar_P7K500_DS_FINAL.pdf
> 
> I think v14 is the version that was released to support Windows 10, so, looking at a month or two? Basically, since the Windows 10 release.
> 
> Yep, in Windows 8 (and Windows 7) the intel RST "just does it" (or, I should say, just did it!). I set the Windows power options to power down HD's after 5 minutes of inactivity. The actual "full power off" takes place a few minutes after that. it's like a two stage thing. Windows / IRST puts them to sleep - and they eventually go into "fully powered off state" after a few minutes more (zero noise!).
> 
> Also, *I found that a few hardware monitoring tools* would keep the drives awake, AIDA64 in particular!


Maybe that's why... I have teamviewer on her machines so I can "help" when I'm away. Sorry Bro, I'm not certain what they are not powering down in W10 with v14 IRST. I would try try the folks at Win10forums with the problem.
(also have not move those boxes to W10 ... yet)


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Maybe that's why... I have teamviewer on her machines so I can "help" when I'm away. Sorry Bro, I'm not certain what they are not powering down in W10 with v14 IRST. I would try try the folks at Win10forums with the problem.
> (also have not move those boxes to W10 ... yet)


I might give that a go at some point, quite happy poking the bears over in the intel forum for now ...

https://communities.intel.com/message/342418#342418

... I hope to get passed forum dude and into 2nd / 3rd line support. Already played the install latest drivers and reboot game.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, someone on the Aquacomputer thread recently posted about plugging the Aquaero 6XT into the ROG connector/USB 2.0 header, but it was not recognized by the system. Plugging it into the other USB 2.0 connector worked. Has anyone else had issues with the ROG/USB?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, someone on the Aquacomputer thread recently posted about plugging the Aquaero 6XT into the ROG connector/USB 2.0 header, but it was not recognized by the system. Plugging it into the other USB 2.0 connector worked. Has anyone else had issues with the ROG/USB?


I have my Corsair AX1500i Link USB connection on that 2.0 header (The ROG Panel one) and it works just fine.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> start with ram at default and lock in on a good cpu/cache OC, then ram. I've come across a few example were folks spent long hours trying to stabilize a cpu/cache setting only to realize it was all wasted time - the ram default was flawed and/or had a bad stick. So.. before stress testing the cpu OC, just do a quick check of everything at optimized defauts.


I'll be working that tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah 4.6Ghz on the cache.. you really need a good sample to do that. Those new samy E-die do well tho.


I just got a J518 chip. Had it to 4.8 last night but forget the voltage now. I know it runs 4.6 at 1.3v no issues.

What's the max safe voltage under water?

I'm still trying to learn all this adaptive settings stuff too.

The ram settings are mind numbing for me. I got what seems like a nice set of 4x8 RipJaws 4 3000. Works better than the Hyper X Predator at XMP settings. Just need to get it all tweaked up but dang if I understand it.









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'll be working that tonight.
> I just got a J518 chip. Had it to 4.8 last night but forget the voltage now. I know it runs 4.6 at 1.3v no issues.
> *What's the max safe voltage under water?*
> I'm still trying to learn all this adaptive settings stuff too.
> The ram settings are mind numbing for me. I got what seems like a nice set of 4x8 RipJaws 4 3000. Works better than the Hyper X Predator at XMP settings. Just need to get it all tweaked up but dang if I understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


A 5960X I presume... 24/7 voltage? stay around 1.3-1,35V. VCCIN is probably more relevant to durability. control vdroop and keep cacheV =< 1.3V and you're good to go IMO. I do chuckle at the question tho (on OCN)








For ram - start with the an appropriate preset in the bios.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 5960X I presume... 24/7 voltage? stay around 1.3-1,35V. VCCIN is probably more relevant to durability. control vdroop and keep cacheV =< 1.3V and you're good to go IMO. I do chuckle at the question tho (on OCN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ram - start with the an appropriate preset in the bios.


You presume?









Come on now ..... IF you have yet not recognized me as a cheap (non-extreme) "junkie" then we need to visit a medical facility near soon.









1: I'm older and unedumacated on the intricate settings and what they actually mean related to performance ..... now if you wonna talk about MECHANICAL fossil fuel engine related performance wellllll .... I'm yer Huckleberry.









2: I try to comprehend explanation on all levels of my questions and others attempts to help, sometimes I succeed others I fail.

3: I always (you may know this







) appreciate attempts to guide me through mine fields regardless of my mis-understanding of the why and hows that lead to a successful walk across them.









4: I spend more than I should for the reults/fun I gain in reality .... meh, who cares, I'm wacked!!!!!

Wonna ride motorcycles and do wheelies? I'm yer guy.









You and I would be pals in face to face ..... I'm from Hughesville.










SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You presume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now ..... IF you have yet not recognized me as a cheap (non-extreme) "junkie" then we need to visit a medical facility near soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: I'm older and unedumacated on the intricate settings and what they actually mean related to performance ..... now if you wonna talk about MECHANICAL fossil fuel engine related performance wellllll .... I'm yer Huckleberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: I try to comprehend explanation on all levels of my questions and others attempts to help, sometimes I succeed others I fail.
> 
> 3: I always (you may know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) appreciate attempts to guide me through mine fields regardless of my mis-understanding of the why and hows that lead to a successful walk across them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4: I spend more than I should for the reults/fun I gain in reality .... meh, who cares, I'm wacked!!!!!
> 
> Wonna ride motorcycles and do wheelies? I'm yer guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I would be pals in face to face ..... I'm from Hughesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


lol - all that caused by the "safe voltage network" JK.







As far as wheelies and bikes/cars go... 0-60 does nothing for me these days, it's the 150 to 55 time that is more important,


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You presume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on now ..... IF you have yet not recognized me as a cheap (non-extreme) "junkie" then we need to visit a medical facility near soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: I'm older and unedumacated on the intricate settings and what they actually mean related to performance ..... now if you wonna talk about MECHANICAL fossil fuel engine related performance wellllll .... I'm yer Huckleberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: I try to comprehend explanation on all levels of my questions and others attempts to help, sometimes I succeed others I fail.
> 
> 3: I always (you may know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) appreciate attempts to guide me through mine fields regardless of my mis-understanding of the why and hows that lead to a successful walk across them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4: I spend more than I should for the reults/fun I gain in reality .... meh, who cares, I'm wacked!!!!!
> 
> Wonna ride motorcycles and do wheelies? I'm yer guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I would be pals in face to face ..... I'm from Hughesville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I like this guy.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - all that caused by the "safe voltage network" JK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as wheelies and bikes/cars go... 0-60 does nothing for me these days, it's the 150 to 55 time that is more important,


I do realize "safe" is relative to nothing.









Just looking for a base # I guess. With Haswell I didn't like pushing over 1.35v which I guess isn't as awful as I thought it was.

I'll be going through all the screen shot setting in here today trying to understand.










SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> I like this guy.


Thanks - I'm not here for a long time I'm here for a good time!









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I do realize "safe" is relative to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for a base # I guess. With Haswell I didn't like pushing over 1.35v which I guess isn't as awful as I thought it was.
> 
> I'll be going through all the screen shot setting in here today trying to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


for your HW-E chip. stay below 1.35V and preferrably below 1.3V for your day-driver voltage. VCCIN 1.90V or so, depending on how much vdroop you allow (vdroop is a good thing!)


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for your HW-E chip. stay below 1.35V and preferrably below 1.3V for your day-driver voltage. VCCIN 1.90V or so, depending on how much vdroop you allow (vdroop is a good thing!)


What controls vdroop?

I'm running AIDA64 cpu stress now at 4625 and 1.276. It failed the cache stress at the 45 setting in your zip file from a ways back in this thread but I can come back to that.

The memory is stable (so far) at XMP3000 settings with 1t.

Oh, and what about cache voltages? Will they generally always be higher?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What controls vdroop?
> 
> I'm running AIDA64 cpu stress now at 4625 and 1.276. It failed the cache stress at the 45 setting in your zip file from a ways back in this thread but I can come back to that.
> 
> The memory is stable (so far) at XMP3000 settings with 1t.
> 
> Oh, and what about cache voltages? Will they generally always be higher?
> 
> SS


Tuning cache can be a real PIA... picj something 4.0-4.3 to start and up cacheV until stable to aid64 cache, or prime large FFTs (maybe). It's not a simple "one-test" thisg for sure. VCCIN droops on x99, you can control the voltage drop at load with LLC settings. Use a mid LLC value and VCCIN of 1.9-1.95V as a start. x99 is a different beast - but well worth it!!


----------



## thrgk

Anyone notice when using CAD like inventor pro its kind of laggy with Cstates enabled? I think its the constant up and down of the clock speeds?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone notice when using CAD like inventor pro its kind of laggy with Cstates enabled? I think its the constant up and down of the clock speeds?


that's probably not c-states, speedstep gives dynamic clock speeds. set windows power plan to high performance when you use IP.


----------



## stubass

I have been trying out some Kinnston HyperX 2666CL13 RAM... I have only tested superPI 32M but they look good so far.





2666CL13


2666CL11


2800CL12


3000CL13


3200CL14


2666CL11 took the most voltage at 1.48V


----------



## tistou77

What voltage for 3200 C14 ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> What voltage for 3200 C14 ?


1.41V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have been trying out some Kinnston HyperX 2666CL13 RAM... I have only tested superPI 32M but they look good so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666CL13
> 
> 
> 2666CL11
> 
> 
> 2800CL12
> 
> 
> 3000CL13
> 
> 
> 3200CL14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666CL11 took the most voltage at 1.48V


very nice! are they Hynix or sammys?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice! are they Hynix or sammys?


Hynix


----------



## Jpmboy

inside info or you have the same kit?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> inside info or you have the same kit?


Those kingston hyper x cl13 2666Mhz are pretty much guaranteed hynix.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> inside info or you have the same kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Those kingston hyper x cl13 2666Mhz are pretty much guaranteed hynix.
Click to expand...

yes they are Hynix looking at reviews


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes they are Hynix looking at reviews


there's a chance that if you open aid64 to thr "SPD" page, it will show the manufacturer.


the GS kit on my z170 MB show Samsung in that same field.


----------



## shampoo911

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have been trying out some Kinnston HyperX 2666CL13 RAM... I have only tested superPI 32M but they look good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2666CL13
> 
> 
> 2666CL11
> 
> 
> 2800CL12
> 
> 
> 3000CL13
> 
> 
> 3200CL14
> 
> 
> 2666CL11 took the most voltage at 1.48V






i have that exact same kit... but my cpu is a 5930k not a 5960x... the memory controller on my cpu is kinda sucky... and when i started playing with the uncore @4ghz and the ram @3000mhz c13, it was acting super weird...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's a chance that if you open aid64 to thr "SPD" page, it will show the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> the GS kit on my z170 MB show Samsung in that same field.


I bought that kit expecting Hynix, got Samsung. Still I'm at 3200MHZ with 15-16-16-35 1T so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the 2666c13 HyperX Predator are Hynix MFR. Welp, mine do c15 with 1.41v (more like 1.42+v measured, but w/e), I wish I could do c14.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I bought that kit expecting Hynix, got Samsung. Still I'm at 3200MHZ with 15-16-16-35 1T so I'm not complaining.


lol - 32GB at 3200c15 is certainly NOT something to complain about!


----------



## ozzy1925

i tested my rams @ same clocks as Stubass :cpu 4.5 ,uncore 4.2, rams 1.38v but my pi time is longer .Is that bad?


----------



## ratzofftoya

If I have my video cards, mobo and cpu (EK monoblock), and RAM under water, do I need a case fan by the motherboard for any reason?


----------



## Zhinjio

Owner. Will be getting my CL S8 by the end of the month for the build. Just going through all the cabling and wiring planning now. I was initially thinking I could use the OC Panel for my power on/off, but it looks like that really isn't the intended purpose, and all of the rest of the functionality it would provide (I think) is being handled by the NZXT controller panel (fans/temp monitoring, etc) in the WC side of things.

I do think I will still use the on board temp sensors. One for CPU, one for video, and the third for... I don't know. HD maybe? I'll have two thermistors "in line" in the two WC loops that'll hook up to the NZXT for measuring the loops temps.

One thing I didn't account for was measuring flow. The sensor I got has a 3 pin lead, but I didn't really research that well enough it appears. Not sure what I'm going to do with that.

I'll stop babbling now.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhinjio*
> 
> Owner. Will be getting my CL S8 by the end of the month for the build. Just going through all the cabling and wiring planning now. I was initially thinking I could use the OC Panel for my power on/off, but it looks like that really isn't the intended purpose, and all of the rest of the functionality it would provide (I think) is being handled by the NZXT controller panel (fans/temp monitoring, etc) in the WC side of things.
> 
> I do think I will still use the on board temp sensors. One for CPU, one for video, and the third for... I don't know. HD maybe? I'll have two thermistors "in line" in the two WC loops that'll hook up to the NZXT for measuring the loops temps.
> 
> One thing I didn't account for was measuring flow. The sensor I got has a 3 pin lead, but I didn't really research that well enough it appears. Not sure what I'm going to do with that.
> 
> I'll stop babbling now.


The mps 400 from aquacomputer is pretty good for measuring flow. Don't really need it though. I just used mine to figure out how slow I can run the pumps, while staying at 1 gpm.


----------



## Zhinjio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The mps 400 from aquacomputer is pretty good for measuring flow. Don't really need it though. I just used mine to figure out how slow I can run the pumps, while staying at 1 gpm.


I think I'm just going to skip the whole flow meter thing. I will already be doing temp monitoring and fan control, and I will have visible reservoirs that will (at least) indicate that water flow is occurring. While the data nerd in me will feel all empty inside for not knowing gph, I'll just have to regulate my disappointment with regular infusions of beer. I'm pretty sure I know the proper dosage.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Following up on my mobo painting, I made a little video showing it:


----------



## Mio20

Hi


----------



## Mio20

http://i.imgur.com/5O954SR.jpg


----------



## PipJones

Hi!

Now that I think I've got a stable fixed voltage for my O/C, I am looking at using Adaptive voltage.

From a thread in another forum, I think I have a starting point.

In BIOS->Advanced Mode->Ai Tweaker->

1) {CPU Core Voltage} --> [Adaptive Mode]
2) {CPU Core Offset Mode Sign} --> [+]
3) {CPU Core Voltage Offset} --> [0.18] (*This value will be specific to my system)
4) {Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage} --> [Auto]
5) {CPU Cache Voltage} --> [Adaptive Mode]
6) {CPU Cache Offset Mode Sign} --> [+]
7) {CPU Cache Voltage Offset} --> [0.05] (*This value will be specific to my system)
8) {Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage} --> [Auto]

My current voltages are:

 

Can someone advise a starting point for #3 and #7 if my current BIOS is as per the following? And any other changes I should consider making too.

CPU Core voltage: 1.221875
CPU Cache voltage: 1.221875



Thanks in advance.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Can someone advise a starting point for #3 and #7 if my current BIOS is as per the following? And any other changes I should consider making too.
> 
> CPU Core voltage: 1.221875
> CPU Cache voltage: 1.221875


Why does the answer become obvious after you post the question?

I put the BIOS into Auto and rebooted.
Loaded BIOS again and observed default values for CPU and Cache voltages

Default CPU Core voltage: 1.024
Default CPU Cache voltage: 0.843

Therefore:

CPU Core Voltage Offset = 1.221875 - 1.025 = + 0.192
CPU Cache Voltage Offset = 1.221875 - 0.843 = + 0.3875

I've applied these (and dropped a little), resulting in:

 

etc.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Adaptive vcore doesn't work on the 125 strap, FWIW

I'm no expert, but this is the way it was described to me - and you don't even need to know what the "stock" voltage is.

Set the "CPU Core Voltage Offset" to .005v

Set the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" to what you want to run the vcore at, minus the earlier .005v

If you want vcore to be 1.275v, for example, then the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" will be 1.27v

You'll need to use 100 fsb and reset your multiplier.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Adaptive vcore doesn't work on the 125 strap, FWIW
> 
> I'm no expert, but this is the way it was described to me - and you don't even need to know what the "stock" voltage is.
> 
> Set the "CPU Core Voltage Offset" to .005v
> 
> Set the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" to what you want to run the vcore at, minus the earlier .005v
> 
> If you want vcore to be 1.275v, for example, then the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" will be 1.27v
> 
> You'll need to use 100 fsb and reset your multiplier.


Thanks, I will give the offset method a try tomorrow.

What is it about adaptive vCore and the 125 strap that does not work? I've done a little testing this evening and have not had any stability issue.

re-encoded a 30gb MKV using handbrake
did 30+ laps in pCars.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks, I will give the offset method a try tomorrow.
> 
> What is it about adaptive vCore and the 125 strap that does not work? I've done a little testing this evening and have not had any stability issue.
> 
> re-encoded a 30gb MKV using handbrake
> did 30+ laps in pCars.


Again, I'm not an expert, but I think the gist of it is that at 100 strap, the voltage scales 1:1 with the divider. But at 125, the divider (and thus the voltage) will be lower for a given core speed - ie 4.5GHz core only has a 36 divider. This throws the whole "adaptive" algorithm out the window.

I've probably got some key details wrong, but it's along those lines.

Search the forum (Intel CPU/Intel MoBo) for "Adaptive" under username Praz. He actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks, I will give the offset method a try tomorrow.
> 
> What is it about adaptive vCore and the 125 strap that does not work? I've done a little testing this evening and have not had any stability issue.
> 
> re-encoded a 30gb MKV using handbrake
> did 30+ laps in pCars.


from the voltage settings you posted it looks like you are running mostly an Offset voltage. Adaptive would be something ikke 0.005V in offset and the rest of the needed load vcore in turbo. so for 1.222 volts: 5mV offset and 1.217V Additional turbo.
as an example:

46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from the voltage settings you posted it looks like you are running mostly an Offset voltage. Adaptive would be something ikke 0.005V in offset and the rest of the needed load vcore in turbo. so for 1.222 volts: 5mV offset and 1.217V Additional turbo.
> as an example:
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


What batch chip and memory is that with bud?









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> What batch chip and memory is that with bud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


J513b008. the ram is *this kit* used to be Hynix, but now they are sammy's (which do 3200 in a more straight forward manner). [email protected] is the 24/7 on strap 125.

btw - nice job with that 980Ti in 1xFirestrike!


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

I finally plan on finishing the install of a few of my fan coolers and start my O/C.

When I was on my Gigabyte setup I was easily able to overclock to 4.4ghz.

I am a bit lost on my first new Asus board. Would anybody be able to direct me to a good guide meant for Asus motherboards? Or if anyone has a similar setup and would be really *Cool* in terms of guiding me through the process with my setup.

I plan to also do a fresh windows install and have been debating if I should stay with Windows 7 or go Windows 10. Has anyone made a similar decision?
System:
Titan X SLI w wind tunnel fans blowing out.
Asus Rampage V Extreme
5930K w/ Silver Arrow SB-IE cooler w/ 2 144mm fans
Crucial Ballistix 4x8 (32GB)
Samsung JS9000 55" 4k
Naga Wireless mouse
Microsoft wireless keyboard
Creative X7 Limited Edition
Bose Surround 130 Soundbar
Lian Li custom mod case with 15 fans
Samsung Pro 850 1 TB
3 WD Red 4TB
1 Seagate barracuda 7200 rpm 3TB


----------



## sperson1

Hey guys hows it going I had the rampage board for a few months now finally got it installed and hooked up to everything right now i have 5820k got it to oc to 4.7 at 1.375 volts. I am really new to OC since this is my first time really trying to do it

IMG_4338.JPG 841k .JPG file


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> J513b008. the ram is *this kit* used to be Hynix, but now they are sammy's (which do 3200 in a more straight forward manner). [email protected] is the 24/7 on strap 125.
> 
> btw - nice job with that 980Ti in 1xFirestrike!


Thanks!

I got into windows this morning with your above zip file settings (although a higher voltage which I'll play with more tonight) leaving my memory at the std 3000 15/15/15/35 and 1t. Just need to start stability testing it. I upped the voltage a touch just be sure I could get a desktop. Once I know it's stable I'll try and back it down. I was having difficulties at 125 strap settings so went back to 100 to see if I can make something decent happen.

Had 3200 on memory last night but didn't have a good base setup as it kept freezing during Adia64 mem bench.

I have a 4x8 set of 3200 Ripjaws V coming today that I'll swap the Ripjaws 4 out with just to see what they may hold.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I got into windows this morning with your above zip file settings (although a higher voltage which I'll play with more tonight) leaving my memory at the std 3000 15/15/15/35 and 1t. Just need to start stability testing it. I upped the voltage a touch just be sure I could get a desktop. Once I know it's stable I'll try and back it down. I was having difficulties at 125 strap settings so went back to 100 to see if I can make something decent happen.
> 
> Had 3200 on memory last night but didn't have a good base setup as it kept freezing during Adia64 mem bench.
> 
> I have a 4x8 set of 3200 Ripjaws V coming today that I'll swap the Ripjaws 4 out with just to see what they may hold.
> 
> SS


yeah - 3000 can be tricky on some spus/mb combos. 2666c14 (or lower) should be a breeze for a 3000c15 kit. (if that the corsair 3000c15s... good sticks!).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - 3000 can be tricky on some spus/mb combos. 2666c14 (or lower) should be a breeze for a 3000c15 kit. (if that the corsair 3000c15s... good sticks!).


Actually have the RJ 4 3000c15 kit now and the RJ V 3200c16 is waiting at the house to be installed tonight.








I was running it 13/14/14/27 1t at 2666. I get impatient with my testing especially when I change a setting and keep going back into the bios upon save and reset.









Menthol installed the RJ V and appears to have had good success so I figured I'd give it a go.

SS


----------



## Sorphius

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered many times before -- I didn't see it in a quick perusal of the search function.

Can anyone confirm for me how many watts each fan header on the Rampage V Extreme can deliver? I'm going to use a SATA fan hub to power the four "push" fans on my primary radiator, but want to set the "Pull" fans (3-pin fans, rated for 4.68A @ 12V) to only turn on when the system is under load. I just want to make sure I don't blow out a header by trying to put too many fans on it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered many times before -- I didn't see it in a quick perusal of the search function.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me how many watts each fan header on the Rampage V Extreme can deliver? I'm going to use a SATA fan hub to power the four "push" fans on my primary radiator, but want to set the "Pull" fans (3-pin fans, rated for 4.68A @ 12V) to only turn on when the system is under load. I just want to make sure I don't blow out a header by trying to put too many fans on it.


Hello

All fan headers are rated at 1A max per header.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All fan headers are rated at 1A max per header.


Bleh, meant to say 4.68W @ 12v/.39A. But yeah, all the same. In that case it looks like it's a max of two fans per header then.

Now a complete noob question -- and this may or may not be the crowd to ask -- I'm going to use the fans' voltage reduction adapters to choke them back to 7v each. Does using that adapter change their amps at all, or does that remain constant? As far as I can tell from my novice level of expertise in electrical engineering, provided the amps remain at 0.39 each, the adapter would drop the wattage per fan to 2.73. Would that allow me to connect more fans per header? Or am I still limited to two due to the total amps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered many times before -- I didn't see it in a quick perusal of the search function.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me how many watts each fan header on the Rampage V Extreme can deliver? I'm going to use a SATA fan hub to power the four "push" fans on my primary radiator, but want to set the "Pull" fans (3-pin fans, rated for 4.68A @ 12V) to only turn on when the system is under load. I just want to make sure I don't blow out a header by trying to put too many fans on it.


I'm pretty sure it's 1 Amp


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Bleh, meant to say 4.68W @ 12v/.39A. But yeah, all the same. In that case it looks like it's a max of two fans per header then.
> 
> Now a complete noob question -- and this may or may not be the crowd to ask -- I'm going to use the fans' voltage reduction adapters to choke them back to 7v each. Does using that adapter change their amps at all, or does that remain constant? As far as I can tell from my novice level of expertise in electrical engineering, provided the amps remain at 0.39 each, the adapter would drop the wattage per fan to 2.73. Would that allow me to connect more fans per header? Or am I still limited to two due to the total amps?


It depends on the fan.

In theory, it would actually be:

R = V/I (Ohm's law)
R = 12V / 0.39A
R = 30.77 Ohms

So at 7V
I = V/R
I = 7 / 30.77
I = 0.2275 A

In theory, this should draw 0.2275A when you undervolt.

In reality, it might even draw more amps. Some fan motors are designed to draw a consistent current regardless of voltage. Others are programmed to maintain rpm (Delta fans especially) regardless of voltage and will draw up to their starting current to maintain that rpm.

It depends on your fan. Plan for up to the starting current. You can tell by giving me a fan rpm at 7V how much current it is drawing. Through fan's laws the actual current draw can be calculated (although not the starting current).

I would not recommend putting more than 2 fans as the starting current is an unknown and it could damage the motherboard overtime.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> *snip*


The fans I'm using -- Aerocool DS 140s -- are billed as turning at 1500rpm at 12V and 1100rpm at 7V. But as you said... probably best not to chance it. Since I'm using a SATA hub for the "push" fans on the rad and the front intake, I'll have ample headers to just use two two-way splitters for the four "pull" fans on that rad.

I'll also being using Vardar F2's in push/pull on a 480 and a 360 rad, that will be run off other mobo headers using MOLEX-powered PWM hubs to do the same thing. I've got overkill radiator space here and just want things as silent as possible, which means just the eight fans (560 push, front intake, and rear exhaust) running while idle, with others kicking in if/when needed.


----------



## Hooch31280

Hi guys!

Easy Questions here:


When connecting the OC panel as an external device, am I gonna use the very same connection port on the motherboard? If yes, from where do you guys pull the connection cable out of the case? Will I have to make some "work" on the back of the case (say cutting an hole to make the connection cable coming out)?
The button at the back of the mb named ROG Connected, what is meant for?
What's new in bios 0802? Is it the last one? I think I'm running on 1502 released on 05/18/2015...how the labeling of new bios is working?!








Noob questions I know...don't hit too hard on me!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch31280*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Easy Questions here:
> 
> 
> When connecting the OC panel as an external device, am I gonna use the very same connection port on the motherboard? If yes, from where do you guys pull the connection cable out of the case? Will I have to make some "work" on the back of the case (say cutting an hole to make the connection cable coming out)?
> The button at the back of the mb named ROG Connected, what is meant for?
> What's new in bios 0802? Is it the last one? I think I'm running on 1502 released on 05/18/2015...how the labeling of new bios is working?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noob questions I know...don't hit too hard on me!


I'm on bios 1701... RoG connect is explained right in the manual sect 4.14,


----------



## stubass

Anyone thinking about getting Broadwell-E I7-6950X 10C/20T CPU or going to wait for more info on Skylake-E?

I am going to do both but just wonder what peoples thoughts are


----------



## Kimir

Oh noz, rip wallet once again. Good thing the 8 cores is a K tho, according to rumors.


----------



## Jpmboy

"Just when I thought I had kicked the bottle... someone shows me a $1000 bottle of King Louis XIV Cognac."

... a 10+ core has been on my radar for a while.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Anyone thinking about getting Broadwell-E I7-6950X 10C/20T CPU or going to wait for more info on Skylake-E?
> 
> I am going to do both but just wonder what peoples thoughts are


Never say never...







but for real, I don't need 10 cores anywhere. 10 cores also a bit feels low if you could afford the 18-core E5-2699 V3 on X99 (not overclockable low-freq chip though)









I'm going to take a look at how many PCIe lanes will be available for the cheaper K-models. And curious if Asus is going to release Rampage V Black Edition with new processors (like they did last time on X79)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Never say never...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for real, I don't need 10 cores anywhere. 10 cores also a bit feels low if you could afford the 18-core E5-2699 V3 on X99 (not overclockable low-freq chip though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take a look at how many PCIe lanes will be available for the cheaper K-models. And curious if Asus is going to release Rampage V Black Edition with new processors (like they did last time on X79)?


lol - nobody really "needs" 8 cores either.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - nobody really "needs" 8 cores either.


Hello

I'll take as many cores as I can get. They're put to good use for circuit design/simulation using programs such as MATLAB or Spice.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from the voltage settings you posted it looks like you are running mostly an Offset voltage. Adaptive would be something ikke 0.005V in offset and the rest of the needed load vcore in turbo. so for 1.222 volts: 5mV offset and 1.217V Additional turbo.
> as an example:
> 
> 46c42m26t2.zip 4208k .zip file


Machine has been stable on the 125 strap, temps and voltages haven't been an issue on the adaptive voltage. All appears to be working ...

 

Anyway, I did do some tinkering with 100 vs 125 strap. I couldn't get my memory timings down to 15-17-17-35 so I reverted back to 125. I managed to run quick benchmarks if anyone is interested.

100/44/43 vs 125/35/34


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Machine has been stable on the 125 strap, temps and voltages haven't been an issue on the adaptive voltage. All appears to be working ...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I did do some tinkering with 100 vs 125 strap. I couldn't get my memory timings down to 15-17-17-35 so I reverted back to 125. I managed to run quick benchmarks if anyone is interested.
> 
> 100/44/43 vs 125/35/34
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Offset OC. What's the idle voltage?
Basically, on strap 100 if you know the vcore at load, put 0.005V in offset, and the remainder in Additional Turbo mode voltage so that the total that appears right below = the load vcore you want.
On strap 100, instead of ram @ 3000 try 3200 16-18-19=8-44-1T with voltage up to 1.4 (pedestrian) or 1.475V (overclocker)








3200 is still the strongest memory divider on this platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'll take as many cores as I can get. They're put to good use for circuit design/simulation using programs such as MATLAB or Spice.


for sure, like I said - a 10+ core that's unlocked is a sure thing for me, if it ever exists.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice Offset OC. What's the idle voltage?
> Basically, on strap 100 if you know the vcore at load, put 0.005V in offset, and the remainder in Additional Turbo mode voltage so that the total that appears right below = the load vcore you want.
> On strap 100, instead of ram @ 3000 try 3200 16-18-19=8-44-1T with voltage up to 1.4 (pedestrian) or 1.475V (overclocker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 is still the strongest memory divider on this platform.


Thanks for the feedback, appreciated. I'll give 3200 a go tomorrow. Which voltage up to 1.4?

When the machine is idle CPU-Z is reporting ...

 

... and temps at idle.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice Offset OC. What's the idle voltage?
> Basically, on strap 100 if you know the vcore at load, put 0.005V in offset, and the remainder in Additional Turbo mode voltage so that the total that appears right below = the load vcore you want.
> On strap 100, instead of ram @ 3000 try 3200 16-18-19=8-44-1T with voltage up to 1.4 (pedestrian) or 1.475V (overclocker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3200 is still the strongest memory divider on this platform.
> for sure, like I said - a 10+ core that's unlocked is a sure thing for me, if it ever exists.


I find the 100:133 divider or on Auto is the best for 3200 on 100 strap. Is stable for me at 15-16-16-36 1T at 1.4v with the 1.65 Samsung Single Sided 3200 preset (or is it 3000, I'm not at my PC right now, it's the highest preset) for my G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 Samsung kit. The 3200 on 100:100 divider has issues, freezing, cold reboot problems etc.


----------



## nintari

so I've had my RVE for a while now and still tinker from time to time. I was able to get a hold of a Asus x99 deluxe board and experimented with the auto overlocking chip and found a 5930k that did 4.7 as opposed to mine which on the same board did 4.4.... so I obviously cherry picked and put the other CPU in my RVE and did a decent 4.6GHz @ 1.275 with an offset of .025. really I need to play around more but for the most part have been focused on a second project concerning my system... hence the reason for this post.

I now have Titan X's in SLI on my RIG and want to tune / tweak the fans some more so as I am playing a game the two front fans will RPM up some more depending on the temps of the Titan X cards. Right now web surfing and the like my system is dead silent... during games the fans on the Titan X's rev up but I want to make sure they are staying as cool as possible so they stay at top speed as much as possible. I know water cooling would be better but right now I cant afford it







(maybe I'll get the corsair HG10 stuff since I have a 120 AIO rad sitting here eventually)

So would my best route in the mean time be to use the thermal probes for the RVE and attach them to the back of the GPU and try to use AI suite fan tuner to rev those two front fans up based off of those temps?


----------



## stubass

Yup, i hope it is unlocked as will be great for benching







thanks for your thoughts guys


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, appreciated. I'll give 3200 a go tomorrow. Which voltage up to 1.4?
> 
> When the machine is idle CPU-Z is reporting ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and temps at idle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your OC is fine. Ideally when using adaptive, setting the lowest offset possible (even 0.001V) and only adding the load voltage dynamically is certainly worth a try. Idle can be down below 0.8V (not that it is significant in power saving or anything)
VDIMM up to 1.4V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I find the 100:133 divider or on Auto is the best for 3200 on 100 strap. Is stable for me at 15-16-16-36 1T at 1.4v with the 1.65 Samsung Single Sided 3200 preset (or is it 3000, I'm not at my PC right now, it's the highest preset) for my G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 Samsung kit. The 3200 on 100:100 divider has issues, freezing, cold reboot problems etc.


For sure. I've rarely set the ratio manually - Auto has been fine. The presets can set the secondaries nicely, tho some improvements can still be made... If you have tRTP at 4, try lowing tFAW down to 16 and see if it can hold.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your OC is fine. Ideally when using adaptive, setting the lowest offset possible (even 0.001V) and only adding the load voltage dynamically is certainly worth a try. Idle can be down below 0.8V (not that it is significant in power saving or anything)
> VDIMM up to 1.4V.
> For sure. I've rarely set the ratio manually - Auto has been fine. The presets can set the secondaries nicely, tho some improvements can still be made... If you have tRTP at 4, try lowing tFAW down to 16 and see if it can hold.


Thanks to your advice from a few months ago I've lowered the tFAW to 19, any lower I get freezes, but I'm not sure what the tRTP is at, I'll have to check.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your OC is fine. Ideally when using adaptive, setting the lowest offset possible (even 0.001V) and only adding the load voltage dynamically is certainly worth a try. Idle can be down below 0.8V (not that it is significant in power saving or anything)
> VDIMM up to 1.4V.
> For sure. I've rarely set the ratio manually - Auto has been fine. The presets can set the secondaries nicely, tho some improvements can still be made... If you have tRTP at 4, try lowing tFAW down to 16 and see if it can hold.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your OC is fine. Ideally when using adaptive, setting the lowest offset possible (even 0.001V) and only adding the load voltage dynamically is certainly worth a try. Idle can be down below 0.8V (not that it is significant in power saving or anything)
> VDIMM up to 1.4V.
> For sure. I've rarely set the ratio manually - Auto has been fine. The presets can set the secondaries nicely, tho some improvements can still be made... If you have tRTP at 4, try lowering tFAW down to 16 and see if it can hold.


Thanks you your advice a few months ago I lowered my 'tFAW', but if I go lower then 19 I get freezes in Windows. If I lower my 'DRAM REF Cycle Time' from the preset 350 to 278 I get some good gains in the AIDA Extreme memory and cache benchmark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Thanks you your advice a few months ago I lowered my 'tFAW', but if I go lower then 19 I get freezes in Windows. If I lower my 'DRAM REF Cycle Time' from the preset 350 to 278 I get some good gains in the AIDA Extreme memory and cache benchmark.


That really is a very good 8x4G kit you got there. 3200 on my hynix kit is not straight forward. boots, benches but for probably too much tweaking, I cannot get 3200 HCI MT stable.








With FAW, if you set it lower than 4x tRTP it can bug out.


----------



## gqneon

So - I didn't see this in a post but point me in the right direction. I have TWO unusual things occurring on my RVE board consistently.

1.) It cold boots to a LCD code of 40 - boots fine, runs fine, but shows that 40 code on the mobo LCD. When this first cold boot happens, it also doesn't enable numlock on my keyboard. All other boot sequences, or restarts, or anything other than a cold boot, numlock is enabled as that is the bios setting and it always shows AA on subsequent boots and restarts.

2.) When it posts, it always shows my CPU speed as like 3000 or 3100 or 3200 even though its running at 4600 / 4000 cache at 1.285v (5960x).

Can anyone tell me what I can do to fix this? I have C-states disabled. Not sure what else to try, as everything else works fine. Those are just annoying bugs I'd like to work out if I can.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> So - I didn't see this in a post but point me in the right direction. I have TWO unusual things occurring on my RVE board consistently.
> 
> 1.) It cold boots to a LCD code of 40 - boots fine, runs fine, but shows that 40 code on the mobo LCD. When this first cold boot happens, it also doesn't enable numlock on my keyboard. All other boot sequences, or restarts, or anything other than a cold boot, numlock is enabled as that is the bios setting and it always shows AA on subsequent boots and restarts.
> 
> 2.) When it posts, it always shows my CPU speed as like 3000 or 3100 or 3200 even though its running at 4600 / 4000 cache at 1.285v (5960x).
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can do to fix this? I have C-states disabled. Not sure what else to try, as everything else works fine. Those are just annoying bugs I'd like to work out if I can.
> 
> Thoughts?


q-code 40 is "waking from sleep" it's fine (and my R5E shows the same at times). You can ignore the q-code once it running.
where are you seeing the cpu speed? the boot splash screen?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> q-code 40 is "waking from sleep" it's fine (and my R5E shows the same at times). You can ignore the q-code once it running.
> where are you seeing the cpu speed? the boot splash screen?


yeah I'm setting the speed during boot post. It boys to the proper speed in windows 4600 46x100, but it's word it won't show it at splash. I like seeing it post correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> yeah I'm setting the speed during boot post. It boys to the proper speed in windows 4600 46x100, but it's word it won't show it at splash. I like seeing it post correctly.


the splash screen reflects non-turbo multiplier x bclk. use your OC panel to see the max turbo multiplier you set in bios.


----------



## TheMosh

guys count me in your club ,
I however have a stupid question to make ,

*1*. how do I connect the WIFI card to the board ?
like I can see those three golden color connectors at the panel and I know where they go in , but they are so brittle that I don't know what to do with them ,
how do I fix them into the board connectors ? shall I just push them in ? or they would go in like a screw ? ( I tried that , but the thin wire starts twisting and I leave it that it might break off )

I was thinking there must be some other way to fix this thing , but I have no clue at all ....

PLEASE HELP .

*2*. I have connected the overclocking panel into the drive bay , but I don't want it to be there , I have a core x9 case , and I want it to fit outside of the case there is lot of room available for that ,
tell me something , I can see a mounting bracket packed with an L-Key with the mobo accessories , is that thing for the mounting purpose of the panel ?

*3.* my motherboard is not taking restart command . I can shut down boot I do everything , but I cannot restart , it goes blackout if restart command is given from the OS

*
PLESE HELP ME OUT .*


----------



## volcom7114

Hey everyone! I'm new here but not new to computers. So I want to kick this off with a question and hopefully some good tips and do's and don'ts.

So I built a pretty custom rig using the Rampage V Exetram USB3.1, now a quick run through all the specs and I'll tell you what happen to me then hopefully some tips and so on haha. So the R5E3,1, 5960x, 2 980 SC's, G-Skill DDR4 2800 (64GB) and an Intel 750 series 1.2TB PCIe SSD oh yea an EVGA Supernova 1300 G2. Everything went together and worked great (I'm not a gamer but I do a lot of CAD/CAM and 3D sim also I do prototyping on a 3D printer anyway I got the system running about 3 weeks ago and Thursday night I shut it down then Friday morning I turned it on and nothing! As I looked around as to what could be wrong I couldn't find anything even after unplugging everything but the mobo, no lights or anything on the board. I tested the power supply and it's working fine. So I called ASUS and the tech said "Dead board!" So I did RMA the board and will have the new one here Tuesday. So what the heck happen to this thing that it just died over night heart attack? ? I do have everything running through an UPS. Nothing was overclocked either. Now I know things happen but it bothers me that it just died the way it did. I'm running Windows 10 Pro also Linux in a VM. Is this a known issue? I have a small mint in this build so any help is good and yea it's over kill I know this already but it was fun and I did buy minecraft does that count as being a gamer? ?

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMosh*
> 
> guys count me in your club ,
> I however have a stupid question to make ,
> 
> *1*. how do I connect the WIFI card to the board ?
> like I can see those three golden color connectors at the panel and I know where they go in , but they are so brittle that I don't know what to do with them ,
> how do I fix them into the board connectors ? shall I just push them in ? or they would go in like a screw ? ( I tried that , but the thin wire starts twisting and I leave it that it might break off )
> 
> I was thinking there must be some other way to fix this thing , but I have no clue at all ....
> 
> PLEASE HELP .
> 
> *2*. I have connected the overclocking panel into the drive bay , but I don't want it to be there , I have a core x9 case , and I want it to fit outside of the case there is lot of room available for that ,
> tell me something , I can see a mounting bracket packed with an L-Key with the mobo accessories , is that thing for the mounting purpose of the panel ?
> 
> *3.* my motherboard is not taking restart command . I can shut down boot I do everything , but I cannot restart , it goes blackout if restart command is given from the OS
> 
> *
> PLESE HELP ME OUT .*


Hello

1. The W\i-Fi antenna cable end screws onto the connectors of the Wi-Fi module. If only turning the nuts at the end of the cable the cable should not be twisting.

2. The OC Panel can be used outside the case. However, doing so is limited by the length of the cable attaching it to the motherboard.

3. If the system is at default settings with no faulty hardware the restart issue is an operating system problem.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

FWIW, my wifi antenna leads don't have threads on them, they are a small bullet-type plug connector.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> FWIW, my wifi antenna leads don't have threads on them, they are a small bullet-type plug connector.


Hello

Then the leads will just plug in. Either way it is a pretty simple connection that should not need a lot of explanation.


----------



## ilavicion

hey guys, I randomly get "Kernel Security Check Failure" BSODs since i installed my new Samsung 950 Pro... any ideas what to do?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I finally plan on finishing the install of a few of my fan coolers and start my O/C.
> 
> When I was on my Gigabyte setup I was easily able to overclock to 4.4ghz.
> 
> I am a bit lost on my first new Asus board. Would anybody be able to direct me to a good guide meant for Asus motherboards? Or if anyone has a similar setup and would be really *Cool* in terms of guiding me through the process with my setup.
> 
> I plan to also do a fresh windows install and have been debating if I should stay with Windows 7 or go Windows 10. Has anyone made a similar decision?
> System:
> Titan X SLI w wind tunnel fans blowing out.
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> 5930K w/ Silver Arrow SB-IE cooler w/ 2 144mm fans
> Crucial Ballistix 4x8 (32GB)
> Samsung JS9000 55" 4k
> Naga Wireless mouse
> Microsoft wireless keyboard
> Creative X7 Limited Edition
> Bose Surround 130 Soundbar
> Lian Li custom mod case with 15 fans
> Samsung Pro 850 1 TB
> 3 WD Red 4TB
> 1 Seagate barracuda 7200 rpm 3TB


Anyone able to send me to a good guide?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyone able to send me to a good guide?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## PipJones

*EDIT:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9390#post_25230022

The fun I've had this week ...

It all started with a little bit of spring cleaning:



So I bought some new fans (2xNotcua NF-A14 2000's and NF-2xA12 2000's):



and some new thermal paste (Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Liquid Metal):



Nice and easy to apply:

  

All combined, Intel XTU has dropped 10 degrees.

Next!


----------



## l88bastar

For the life of me I cannot get SLI to work when I have my Intel 750SSD in one of the pCIE slots. SLI worked fine until I put this Intel 750ssd on the PCIE lanes...I spoke with Vega as he has a similar setup and hes got no problems running SLI at all.

I have tried my TITAN Xs in slots 1 & 3 with the intel in slot four.
I have tried my TITAN Xs in slots 1 & 2 with the intel in slot four then three
I swapped out my Gskill ram for corsair dominator ram...but still no luck.
I have tried each card separately and they work fine.....its not a temperature issue as everything is under water.

I am running windows 8.1, but had the same problem when I was running windows 7....for some reason I cannot get SLI to function when the intel is in a pcie slot









Basically with SLI enabled, I can play a game for about ten seconds then everything locks up and I usually hear weird sound buzzing noise from my speakers, then I usually get a bsod.....or GSOD...whatever that error screen is in windows 8 that it says sorry but gonna restart your system

I am pulling my hair out. I have tried almost every Nvidia driver and updated my Bios.....Im at a loss


----------



## BotSkill

What cpu and motherboard do you have? If it's a 5820K maybe you don't have enough pci lanes for sli + Intel SSD. It's verry hard to help you if you don't list your computer configuration.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> The fun I've had this week ...
> 
> It all started with a little bit of spring cleaning:
> 
> 
> 
> So I bought some new fans (2xNotcua NF-A14 2000's and NF-2xA12 2000's):
> 
> 
> 
> and some new thermal paste (Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Liquid Metal):
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and easy to apply:
> 
> 
> 
> All combined, Intel XTU has dropped 10 degrees.
> 
> Next!


I tried that stuff before. The results where great. Till about a year later temps spiked. And I found this.



It all went hard. Had to lap the CPU and the block both to clean it up.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - there is just no reason to use CLP or CLU on these soldered IHS cpus.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - there is just no reason to use CLP or CLU on these soldered IHS cpus.


Yeah, I wont be using it again.


----------



## Lordo59

My R5E build here:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/t2sJ7P

Rampage V Extreme - Halo Edition


http://imgur.com/W0mOB


Using the term "mine" loosely as due to a debilitating injury, I had some professional help with the assemble.

Now enjoying UEFI for the first time, playing with XMP, 100/125 BCLK, and trying to get my crummy RAM to overclock.


----------



## shampoo911

anyone here using the new samsung 950 pro? i want to know if someone has any issues with it, before i buy one


----------



## Lordo59

Yes it's commonly used. Here are some benchmarks :

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?78589-RVE-And-Samsung-950-Pro-Results-Benchmark

The only potential niggles are if you're running 4 way SLI or have a 28 lane CPU.

There is also a trick to installing windows in UEFI mode to get it to act as a boot drive.


----------



## KedarWolf

Hey all,

After much trouble I figured out how to dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 10. I run both because i enter benchmarking competitions (I'm on the Overclock.net team and we came first in the last Novice Nimble!) and some benchmarks you can't use Windows 8.1 or 10.

First in BIOS settings you in the Boot menu enable CSM and Boot Devices make UEFI only (this works for me but I have a PCI-E Intel 750, you may need to choose UEFI And Legacy to get it to boot) and all the other entries make UEFI first. This worked for my hardware and Windows 7 and 10 for myself.

If you have an PCI-E hard drive like myself or are installing RAID etc. have the drivers on the USB and browse there during the start of the install if it doesn't find your hard drive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Next under 'Secure Boot' choose 'Other O/S' or Windows 7 will not boot.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Use Rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ to make a GPT install USB for UEFI with the Windows 7 ISO and install it first .
You can get a Windows 7 iso here with a valid key. https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows7

Note: Have the network drivers downloaded before you install Windows 7 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Intel_LAN_Win7-8-8-1_VER191510.zip 64bit drivers (you can put the ZIP on the USB drive) as you'll have no internet after the install until you get the drivers installed.

Boot from the USB using UEFI in the Boot menu in BIOS. During the install save unpartitioned space for Windows 10 or after installing it shrink the drive in the Computer Management console to make room.
I made a 500GB partition on my hard drive by clicking 'New' and changing the size to 500GB, then clicked Apply'.

Keep rebooting until Windows is completely installed before moving on to Windows 10 because it'll need to access the setup files on the USB until the install is done

This is important. Then download the Windows Media Creation Tool. https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10 and make an ISO by choosing 'Create installation media for another PC'.

Even if you've made an ISO a while ago do it again as it'll have the Service Pack that came out a week or so ago included so it won't install then do the second install that can cause problems later.

Use Rufus again and make another GPT USB install with Windows 10. Do the same, boot from USB using UEFI and install it the unpartitioned space. I find it best just to point the install to the unpartitioned space and choose 'Next' and don't click 'Add' or create any partitions. Let Windows do it when the install actually starts.

If you don't do the CSM and Secure Boot stuff first Windows 10 will boot but not Windows 7, you get a digital signature error boot message.









You now have a working dual Windows 7/10 boot!!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> I tried that stuff before. The results where great. Till about a year later temps spiked. And I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> It all went hard. Had to lap the CPU and the block both to clean it up.


Very interesting. I will be monitoring regularly!

I experienced some form of temperature spike.

I use Intel XTU as a quick guide to test my Overclock and it was hitting 80+, an increase of 10 degrees without anything changing.

I removed the H100i and applied CLP to the base and re-attached. Temperatures dropped back down to the original 70.

For me, the jury is definitely still deliberating over this stuff.
- Temps good
- Application easy / good
- Degradation and reliability in doubt.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your OC is fine. Ideally when using adaptive, setting the lowest offset possible (even 0.001V) and only adding the load voltage dynamically is certainly worth a try. Idle can be down below 0.8V (not that it is significant in power saving or anything)
> VDIMM up to 1.4V.


I gave this method a try and could not get machine to boot.
- 125 strap,
- CPU multiplier 12-35
- Cache multiplier 12-34
- 0.005 to CPU Core Voltage Offset
- "the rest" into Additional Turbo Mode CPU core voltage

I tested using a "Total Adaptive Mode CPU core voltage" ranging from my known good voltage of 1.221875 all the way up to 1.25.

No dice for me.

I also tested VDIMM up to 1.4v and going up a level on the RAM (is that 3250 @ 125 strap, I can't remember!). Anyway, I couldn't get that to boot either. Closest I got was the machine recognising 8 from 16Gb.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I gave this method a try and could not get machine to boot.
> - *125 strap*,
> - CPU multiplier 12-35
> - Cache multiplier 12-34
> - 0.005 to CPU Core Voltage Offset
> - "the rest" into Additional Turbo Mode CPU core voltage
> 
> *I tested using a "Total Adaptive Mode CPU core voltage"* ranging from my known good voltage of 1.221875 all the way up to 1.25.
> 
> No dice for me.
> 
> I also tested VDIMM up to 1.4v and going up a level on the RAM (is that 3250 @ 125 strap, I can't remember!). Anyway, I couldn't get that to boot either. Closest I got was the machine recognising 8 from 16Gb.


Hello

As has been stated many times adaptive mode cannot be used with any strap other than 100. Thinking a bit about the multipliers will explain why.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> My R5E build here:
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/t2sJ7P
> 
> Rampage V Extreme - Halo Edition
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/W0mOB
> 
> 
> Using the term "mine" loosely as due to a debilitating injury, I had some professional help with the assemble.
> 
> Now enjoying UEFI for the first time, playing with XMP, 100/125 BCLK, and trying to get my crummy RAM to overclock.


Nice kit! welcome!
If you have problems with the ram - plenty of folks here to help. (and *HERE* )


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As has been stated many times adaptive mode cannot be used with any strap other than 100. Thinking a bit about the multipliers will explain why.


Thanks Praz,

I've seen a few references to the VID table being tailored to 100 strap, but nothing qualified. I'm guessing I've just hit my own acceptable sweet spot for voltages and temps.

I'm running with the following settings, at 125 strap. O/C appears to be stable and running at acceptable temps, hovering around the low 70's with AIDA and XTU and 33-35 at idle.

CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive Mode
- Offset Mode Sign: +
- - CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.170
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage: Auto
- Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage: Offset +0.170

CPU Cache Voltage: Adaptive Mode
- Offset Mode Sign: +
- - CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.365
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage: Auto
- Total Adaptive Mode CPU Cache Voltage: Offset +0.365


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks Praz,
> 
> I've seen a few references to the VID table being tailored to 100 strap, but nothing qualified. I'm guessing I've just hit my own acceptable sweet spot for voltages and temps.
> 
> I'm running with the following settings, at 125 strap. O/C appears to be stable and running at acceptable temps, hovering around the low 70's with AIDA and XTU and 33-35 at idle.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive Mode
> - Offset Mode Sign: +
> - - CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.170
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage: Auto
> - Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage: Offset +0.170
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage: Adaptive Mode
> - Offset Mode Sign: +
> - - CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.365
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage: Auto
> - Total Adaptive Mode CPU Cache Voltage: Offset +0.365


Hello

You are not using adaptive voltage. Your settings are applying an offset in adaptive mode. Absolutely no difference here than if offset mode was being used. And adaptive cache voltage does not work with any strap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hopefully your explanation might get through.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/7560_20#post_24604630


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hopefully your explanation might get through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/7560_20#post_24604630


Yes, I think it is starting to make sense now. Thanks ever so much for your patience ....









Even though the BIOS setting for the CPU Core voltage is set as "adaptive mode", we call it an "offset overclock" because we adjust the "Core voltage offset".

Is that right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yes, I think it is starting to make sense now. Thanks ever so much for your patience ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the BIOS setting for the CPU Core voltage is set as "adaptive mode", we call it an "offset overclock" because we adjust the "Core voltage offset".
> 
> Is that right?


yes. IF you were running strap 100, you could set offset to 0.001V (or auto) and set turbo to the desired total vcore. Idle voltage would be ~ 0.8V. On 125 strap, adaptive set like that would not work, only offset or manual voltage can work on 125 (or 166 for that matter - for the same reason)


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice kit! welcome!
> If you have problems with the ram - plenty of folks here to help. (and *HERE* )


Small victories are victories nonetheless.

1.30v
VSSA 0.975



http://imgur.com/X6SY6zd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> Small victories are victories nonetheless.
> 
> 1.30v
> VSSA 0.975
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X6SY6zd


nice... have you run HCI memtest to see if the settings are stable.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Tip: you can import pics directly to OCN using the little picture tool right in the editor. No need for third party sites.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice... have you run HCI memtest to see if the settings are stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: you can import pics directly to OCN using the little picture tool right in the editor. No need for third party sites.


Lying in bed using an Android, couldn't find the button and the image didn't load for me.

It's running MemTest 4.1 right now as I sleep, sporadically, which looks the same as what you've linked.

I like that Rainmeter. I fiddled with it, but finally gave up and just keep HWINFO and Afterburner open on a different monitor. I've learned quickly where to look.

I saw the W10 update voluntarily uninstalled the Rainmeter apps, how nice of them.

Will give it a check in a couple hours when I'm undoubtedly awake again for medicine.


----------



## marc0053

Hi all I am having issues to install this 950 pro on my ASUS rampage V extreme. I set the bios to recognixe M.2 manually but when I get to the OS installation, the drive is not showing. but in the bios itself the drive is there. I'm using the latest bios 1701 and have created a drive letter manually in disk management for the drive and formatted NTFS.
Also I have installed the drivers for this ssd but it installs automatically on my Samsung 840 pro (c drive) with windows 8.1 already installed instead of directly to the 950 pro.
I want to install a fresh copy of Win 10 on the new 950 pro.
I have a gtx 680 in the top slot running at 3.0 x16 and everything else empty.
I'm also able to recognize the drive in Samsung magician and bench it no problem but simply can't install OS on it.
Anything you would suggest?


----------



## Agenesis

Check the csm settings maybe?


----------



## marc0053

I tried forcing all options to UEFI only and then at auto same deal


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I tried forcing all options to UEFI only and then at auto same deal


disabled CSM? and used the bios tool to format the SSD?


----------



## marc0053

when i try disabling the csm is enables it automatically upon reboot. Also the secure erase or cmd lisk disk doesnt show my 950 pro even if i created a partition in disk management. Leaving it unallocated still doesnt show drive


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> when i try disabling the csm is enables it automatically upon reboot.


Hello

This n normally happens when a component is not UEFI boot compatible.


----------



## marc0053

After spending about 6 hours to solve this problem this link solved it:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/

Thanks all!


----------



## AdamK47

Is it possible to add an M.2 Samsung 950 and still do 4-Way SLI?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Is it possible to add an M.2 Samsung 950 and still do 4-Way SLI?


Hello

No it's not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Is it possible to add an M.2 Samsung 950 and still do 4-Way SLI?


as Praz said, it's right in the manual:


lol - I have used this to disable my M.2 drive


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> After spending about 6 hours to solve this problem this link solved it:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/
> 
> Thanks all!


I had to do nearly the same things for the 951 on my z170 MB! Boot drive is labeled as "windows Boot Manager....." THe intel 750 shows up as a normal boot drive. Wonder why.









_If anyone is in the same boat as I was: ASUS Rampage V Extreme Edition Intel i7 5960x Samsung 950 Pro NVME

Disconnected all drives except the Samsung 950 Pro
Advanced/Onboard Configuration--> PCIEx8_4 and M.2: Auto -> M.2
Boot--> Boot Device Control: UEFI Only --> Boot From Network Devices: UEFI First --> Boot From Storage Devices: UEFI First --> PCIE/PCI Expansion: UEFI First
Use USB boot created by the Rufus application --> GPT Partition Scheme --> FAT32
Slip in USB drive and Save BIOS Settings above and restart_


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had to do nearly the same things for the 951 on my z170 MB! Boot drive is labeled as "windows Boot Manager....." THe intel 750 shows up as a normal boot drive. Wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _If anyone is in the same boat as I was: ASUS Rampage V Extreme Edition Intel i7 5960x Samsung 950 Pro NVME
> 
> Disconnected all drives except the Samsung 950 Pro
> Advanced/Onboard Configuration--> PCIEx8_4 and M.2: Auto -> M.2
> Boot--> Boot Device Control: UEFI Only --> Boot From Network Devices: UEFI First --> Boot From Storage Devices: UEFI First --> PCIE/PCI Expansion: UEFI First
> Use USB boot created by the Rufus application --> GPT Partition Scheme --> FAT32
> Slip in USB drive and Save BIOS Settings above and restart_


so there's no way to completely disable CSM for the 950 pro to be properly detected?


----------



## Kimir

Thanks for the info about the 950 pro guys, I'm sure it will of use as I'm planning to get one.


----------



## alphabet

I'm using the most recent bios, version 1701, listed from the manufacturer website.
My problem is windows reports the voltage in different software higher than what is set in bios. It's reading 100mv over the value set in bios and I would really like to fix this. Multiple software including asus ai suite display 100mv over the value set in bios.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dansi

Hi owners, if I just want to use the Bluetooth 4.0 to connect my wireless keyboard, do I need go attach the full WiFi module?


----------



## zerophase

Anyone know if there exists a raid card that will let two 950 pros run in raid 0 with this board?


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Anyone know if there exists a raid card that will let two 950 pros run in raid 0 with this board?


For a motherboard with two M.2 slots you can run RAID0 but it's not bootable. So you need a 3rd to make it work.

One is plenty fast for me thanks.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> For a motherboard with two M.2 slots you can run RAID0 but it's not bootable. So you need a 3rd to make it work.
> 
> One is plenty fast for me thanks.


One would be pretty good. I'm just trying to squeeze as much performance as possible out. It's only bootable in a z170 chipset, even if a raid card exists?


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> One would be pretty good. I'm just trying to squeeze as much performance as possible out. It's only bootable in a z170 chipset, even if a raid card exists?


http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-news/latest-buzz/understanding-m2-3xraid0-nvme-boot-performance/


----------



## cookiesowns

??? Is the RVE just finicky when it comes to the 950? A new build I did with the X99Deluxe and a 950 worked with no issues.

Disable CSM completely, enabled fast boot, and booted up Windows 10 in UEFI and it detected it no problem. I did however notice it doesn't show up in the NVMe in one of the menus, but once OS is installed the boot option for it is totally fine.

This is with a fresh new drive, and the 1901 BIOS on the X99 Deluxe.


----------



## Jpmboy

is it not running with the "stornvme" driver or sammy's nvme?


----------



## gqneon

I got a 950 Pro on launch day and put it in my RVE and did a fresh install of Windows after not being able to select it as a boot device with my 840 Evo still plugged in. I now have it as my only drive, Boots fine, works fine, benchmarks properly, but still does not show up in BIOS anywhere I've looked including under the NVME menu area. It should show up, but I don't know how to make it do so.

Also - I still have no idea how to get my 5960x to show its turbo based all the time speed of 4600mhz in bios, it only shows the stock 3.0 with a turbo or 3100 or 3200 depending on its mood when it boots. All my other ASUS boards including the one I'm running right next to it show 4600 or 4500 or whatever - like my wifes 4770k delid version she inherited with this build.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is it not running with the "stornvme" driver or sammy's nvme?


I tried both the stock storNVMe and sammys NVMe no issues at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I tried both the stock storNVMe and sammys NVMe no issues at all.


same IOPs?
I'm not running one on this RVE, put a 951 on a z170 a couple of months ago with no issues as a UE I boot, I may have to try a 950Pro.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same IOPs?
> I'm not running one on this RVE, put a 951 on a z170 a couple of months ago with no issues as a UE I boot, I may have to try a 950Pro.


I'm not too sure, I think 4K QD1 took a small hit on the sammy driver, but 4K QD32 was slightly better.

I just ran the sammy driver due to hoping it had trim optimizations or whatever.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I am obsessing over what to do with my builds. I have two RVE based 5960X builds, one has four 780tis with the hard mod and both OC panels in it to run voltage for four cards and the other has four 980tis. I want to add an Intel 750 SSD to each of them. If I do the PCIe then I need to use a riser cable. I can use the non PCIe 750 with the sata express connections but then I cannot bling it out with a water block.

I know people claim that there is no difference in running PCIe 3.0x16 vs 3.0x8 but to get the lanes for the 750 it takes them from 4th card so I would end up 3.0x16x8x8x4. While the difference between x16 and x8 might not be perceptible, I imagine that the difference between x8 and x4 might be noticeable although on the 4th card it probably wouldn't make a difference. I am concerned about frame rendering however, it is my understanding that SLI splits frame rendering duty between the cards but then again by default greater than two cards don't run at the same lane width so it must not be a big deal.

So for the PCIe 750 series it is lose the 4th card, keep the card and run an extension, keep the card and run the 2.5" form factor with no waterblock and just keep it out of sight.

I have been beating myself up with this question for over a month and the price on newegg is where I want it. ($699 is much better than the $1200 when released).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am obsessing over what to do with my builds. I have two RVE based 5960X builds, one has four 780tis with the hard mod and both OC panels in it to run voltage for four cards and the other has four 980tis. I want to add an Intel 750 SSD to each of them. If I do the PCIe then I need to use a riser cable. I can use the non PCIe 750 with the sata express connections but then I cannot bling it out with a water block.
> 
> I know people claim that there is no difference in running PCIe 3.0x16 vs 3.0x8 but to get the lanes for the 750 it takes them from 4th card so I would end up 3.0x16x8x8x4. While the difference between x16 and x8 might not be perceptible, I imagine that the difference between x8 and x4 might be noticeable although on the 4th card it probably wouldn't make a difference. I am concerned about frame rendering however, it is my understanding that SLI splits frame rendering duty between the cards but then again by default greater than two cards don't run at the same lane width so it must not be a big deal.
> 
> So for the PCIe 750 series it is lose the 4th card, keep the card and run an extension, keep the card and run the 2.5" form factor with no waterblock and just keep it out of sight.
> 
> I have been beating myself up with this question for over a month and the price on newegg is where I want it. ($699 is much better than the $1200 when released).


Hello

The following should narrow your choices down considerably. The R5E has 4 PCIe x16 slots that are capable of 8x speed or higher. Lower than x8 cannot be used for SLI.


----------



## cookiesowns

Why not upgrade to 2x Titan X's and then get the SSD750 ?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The following should narrow your choices down considerably. The R5E has 4 PCIe x16 slots that are capable of 8x speed or higher. Lower than x8 cannot be used for SLI.


Well that does indeed narrow the options down. This would have pushed me towards the X99WS-E had I known, oh well.

Thank you for the heads up on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Why not upgrade to 2x Titan X's and then get the SSD750 ?


Well, I would take the pair of 295x2's and put those in one of them but then I would be sticking my 980tis in an x79 build and that just doesn't seem very appealing.

Not feeling the Titan X's. I think I would go towards Quaddro before Titan X.

Well it seems the cheapest solution is to stick with what I have. Raid 0 Intel 730 480GB's will just have to be fast enough. Nowhere near the Intel 750 but doesn't cost PCIe lanes.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well that does indeed narrow the options down. This would have pushed me towards the X99WS-E had I known, oh well.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up on that.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I got a 950 Pro on launch day and put it in my RVE and did a fresh install of Windows after not being able to select it as a boot device with my 840 Evo still plugged in. I now have it as my only drive, Boots fine, works fine, benchmarks properly, but still does not show up in BIOS anywhere I've looked including under the NVME menu area. It should show up, but I don't know how to make it do so.
> 
> Also - I still have no idea how to get my 5960x to show its turbo based all the time speed of 4600mhz in bios, it only shows the stock 3.0 with a turbo or 3100 or 3200 depending on its mood when it boots. All my other ASUS boards including the one I'm running right next to it show 4600 or 4500 or whatever - like my wifes 4770k delid version she inherited with this build.


I only see mine in one place -- labeled "N1" in the Boot Override options. Wonder if this might be a firmware issue.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well that does indeed narrow the options down. This would have pushed me towards the X99WS-E had I known, oh well.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up on that.
> Well, I would take the pair of 295x2's and put those in one of them but then I would be sticking my 980tis in an x79 build and that just doesn't seem very appealing.
> 
> Not feeling the Titan X's. I think I would go towards Quaddro before Titan X.
> 
> Well it seems the cheapest solution is to stick with what I have. Raid 0 Intel 730 480GB's will just have to be fast enough. Nowhere near the Intel 750 but doesn't cost PCIe lanes.


Kind of related, but not entirely, the 750 does require PCIE 3.0 not 2.0. If you tried removing a card, but using the black 2.0 slot, it wouldn't get adequate bandwidth.

If you were to drop the 4th card and add an M.2 (e.g. Samsung 950 Pro) , you have to overclock with the 100 strap. Using 125 or above on the R5E (not exclusive problem?) drops the M.2 slot to 2.0 and it can't be manually changed to 3.0 whereas the PCIE lanes can be.

If you're only seeing transfers up to 1,500 MB/S on your Intel 750 or Samsung 950 that's the craic.


----------



## Greens

Is it possible to raid 0 two Intel 750s on this board?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greens*
> 
> Is it possible to raid 0 two Intel 750s on this board?


Hello

Software RAID from within the operating system but the array will not be bootable.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why I would boot my PC this morning, and it tries to boot into windows, then does a BSOD of Page Non Fault , and keeps doing that? It does not want to boot it seems. Everything was running fine for months, last night I used it to, no power outages, etc.

Weird it would just happen. Havent plugged any new devices in either or upgraded any software.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greens*
> 
> Is it possible to raid 0 two Intel 750s on this board?


You can RAID 750s but it's not bootable.

I've certainly seen images of people with 3. I'm not sure if it was a RAID array.

Bottom line, wether using an Intel 750 or Samsung 950, it requires 3 drives to accomplish.

http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-news/latest-buzz/understanding-m2-3xraid0-nvme-boot-performance/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why I would boot my PC this morning, and it tries to boot into windows, then does a BSOD of Page Non Fault , and keeps doing that? It does not want to boot it seems. Everything was running fine for months, last night I used it to, no power outages, etc.
> 
> Weird it would just happen. Havent plugged any new devices in either or upgraded any software.


If you are on win10 and just received the 1511 version, 10586.14 build (open "run" and enter "winver") it's been happening somewhat commonly (also - "boot device not found"). Enter bios, load opt deafults, F10, trhen enter bios (not windows yet) and reload your saved OC settings. This has worked on about a dozen rigs I know of with this exact problem. (when it first happens Win 10 may enter recovery mode, just select restart) A few folks have had to use a restore point to recover.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> Kind of related, but not entirely, the 750 does require PCIE 3.0 not 2.0. If you tried removing a card, but using the black 2.0 slot, it wouldn't get adequate bandwidth.
> 
> If you were to drop the 4th card and add an M.2 (e.g. Samsung 950 Pro) , you have to overclock with the 100 strap. Using 125 or above on the R5E (not exclusive problem?) drops the M.2 slot to 2.0 and it can't be manually changed to 3.0 whereas the PCIE lanes can be.
> 
> If you're only seeing transfers up to 1,500 MB/S on your Intel 750 or Samsung 950 that's the craic.


Well, I was not aware of that. The only way to get my memory to run full speed is to use the 125 strap. I have transfer speeds above 1500MB/s with my raid 0 730 series drives. So that will just have to be ok.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well, I was not aware of that. The only way to get my memory to run full speed is to use the 125 strap. I have transfer speeds above 1500MB/s with my raid 0 730 series drives. So that will just have to be ok.


Wow, amazing. When I did RAID0 on SATAIII never got better than 1,000 MB/sec.

When I realized you could run a single Samsung in RAPID mode and get 5,000 MB/sec, I never even considered SATA a viable technology anymore.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> Wow, amazing. When I did RAID0 on SATAIII never got better than 1,000 MB/sec.
> 
> When I realized you could run a single Samsung in RAPID mode and get 5,000 MB/sec, I never even considered SATA a viable technology anymore.


Hello

Rapid Mode is nothing more than a RAM cache and the reason for the ridiculously high benchmark scores. Has nothing to do with either SATA or PCIe interfaces.


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Rapid Mode is nothing more than a RAM cache and the reason for the ridiculously high benchmark scores. Has nothing to do with either SATA or PCIe interfaces.


I think everyone here understands that, mate. The point being, why screw around with RAID setups when that technology is available... let alone PCIE SSDs.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> The point being, why screw around with RAID setups when that technology is available... let alone PCIE SSDs.


Hello

A possible reason is if a person is looking for increased performance over what one drive offers is RAID0 increases reads and writes for all data contained on the drive instead of just what is in cache. Also if one is interested in a RAM cache a proper one such as
PrimoCache instead of a marketing derived limited utility such as Rapid Mode is a preferred solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> Bottom line, wether using an Intel 750 or Samsung 950, it requires 3 drives to accomplish.


RAID0 with either model drive can be done with 2 drives be it software or on the boards that support it hardware RAID.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you are on win10 and just received the 1511 version, 10586.14 build (open "run" and enter "winver") it's been happening somewhat commonly (also - "boot device not found"). Enter bios, load opt deafults, F10, trhen enter bios (not windows yet) and reload your saved OC settings. This has worked on about a dozen rigs I know of with this exact problem. (when it first happens Win 10 may enter recovery mode, just select restart) A few folks have had to use a restore point to recover.


Thanks, +rep!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> Wow, amazing. When I did RAID0 on SATAIII never got better than 1,000 MB/sec.
> 
> When I realized you could run a single Samsung in RAPID mode and get 5,000 MB/sec, I never even considered SATA a viable technology anymore.


With two 480GB 730 drives I have 1027.12MB/s read and 963.08MB/s write on my x79 3930K build. On my x99 5960X read is closer to 1600MB/s. I would have to go fire up that PC to get exact numbers.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone bother to overclock their PCI-E bus? I use a 1:1 strap and when I raise base clock to increase PCI-E bus speed, I'll only get to a measly 102 MHz before the system won't even boot properly. Is the RVE/X99/HW-E super sensitive to base/PCI-E over-clocks?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone bother to overclock their PCI-E bus? I use a 1:1 strap and when I raise base clock to increase PCI-E bus speed, I'll only get to a measly 102 MHz before the system won't even boot properly. Is the RVE/X99/HW-E super sensitive to base/PCI-E over-clocks?


Hello

Couldn't find any saved screenshots for the 100 strap. This is 129.5 on the 125 strap.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> With two 480GB 730 drives I have 1027.12MB/s read and 963.08MB/s write on my x79 3930K build. On my x99 5960X read is closer to 1600MB/s. I would have to go fire up that PC to get exact numbers.


how come you have such high read rates on x99??? it is like irrelevant...

i've had the same Corsair Force GT raid0 on AMD and Intel, and readings were like the same...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone bother to overclock their PCI-E bus? I use a 1:1 strap and when I raise base clock to increase PCI-E bus speed, I'll only get to a measly 102 MHz before the system won't even boot properly. Is the RVE/X99/HW-E super sensitive to base/PCI-E over-clocks?


yeah - PEG/DMI >103 is real tricky if you're looking for LT stability. Try increasing BCLk & PCIe amplitude. 102 should be doable.


----------



## Silent Scone

It can vary depending on the GPU also, some are ok with higher, others aren't. Not something worth entertaining in truth


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It can vary depending on the GPU also, some are ok with higher, others aren't. Not something worth entertaining in truth


The last Gen AMD cards were very sensitive to it, I've not tried the current Gen.

All the Nvidia card's I've used ran fine with high base clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> The last Gen AMD cards were very sensitive to it, I've not tried the current Gen.
> 
> All the Nvidia card's I've used ran fine with high base clocks


how high?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> how come you have such high read rates on x99??? it is like irrelevant...
> 
> i've had the same Corsair Force GT raid0 on AMD and Intel, and readings were like the same...


Not quite sure what to make of your post. X99 can boot from four drive raid 0 and that is what I have. Four Intel 730 series 480GB. Same setup on both of my RVE boards.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Not quite sure what to make of your post. X99 can boot from four drive raid 0 and that is what I have. Four Intel 730 series 480GB. Same setup on both of my RVE boards.


now i understand... i missed the four-disk raid0... i was actually freaking out researching on how to manage that speed...


----------



## ChronoBodi

So I wanted a USB 3.1 card with both Type C and A, and I do have the ASUS card, but that was only two Type As.

I figured that since the Asrock type A/C card has the same asmedia controller as the ASUS card, it would work in the RVE, i assumed.

Alas.... no.

The complete rig works fine with the Asus Card, but when the Asrock card is in, the rig doesn't even show a splash screen or anything, it restarts and puffs like a crappy car engine, doesn't even go past 00 on the mottherboard LED.

So im freaking out, and i put in back the Asus card, and everything works fine.

So really, im wondering if there IS a TypeA/C card from ASUS, only ASrock has that card and it doesn't work on RVE.

I only assumed it would work because it has the same Asmedia controller.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do you actually own any 3.1 devices?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you actually own any 3.1 devices?


I am looking into the USB 3.1 hubs i see on Amazon, but a lot of them are Type C only, and while yes, all of my USBs are 3.0, an USB 3.1 hub would increase the available bandwidth to that hub so its 800 MB/s of bandwidth to share from 3.1 whereas usb 3.0 hub is limited to 450 MB/s to share.


----------



## Agenesis

Is there an official download for TurboV?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I am looking into the USB 3.1 hubs i see on Amazon, but a lot of them are Type C only, and while yes, all of my USBs are 3.0, an USB 3.1 hub would increase the available bandwidth to that hub so its 800 MB/s of bandwidth to share from 3.1 whereas usb 3.0 hub is limited to 450 MB/s to share.


Each to their own, but looking at it another way - that's 4 lanes being used for a measly amount of bandwidth, when you could use it for an audio card or more importantly PCI-e storage


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Each to their own, but looking at it another way - that's 4 lanes being used for a measly amount of bandwidth, when you could use it for an audio card or more importantly PCI-e storage


it's in the chipset-attached PCI-E x4 Gen 2, so yes, give or take 2000 MB/s of potential bandwidth from that alone... And the current USB 3.1 cards are only doing full bandwidth for one USB 3.1 and sharing it between two ports, about 900 MB/s give or take.

I am wondering if there's a better PCI-E x4 Gen 2 or Gen 3 for USB 3.1, eh.


----------



## Silent Scone

I tried to go out of my way to look at potential benefits to having USB 3.1, if the devices aren't there then the justification isn't, but I'm sure people will find one as you have


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Is there an official download for TurboV?


The one in OP is the official one.


----------



## mus1mus

So, after months of inactivity, I again got the urge to venture back the RVE. So I installed a GPU, an M.2 Drive. But for the life of me, I can't figure out why I cannot get my GPU detected and getting a d6 debug code.

I can't post no matter which slot. But if I install an nVidia card on the first PCIe X16 and install the 290 on the 2nd PCIe X16, I get proper detection.

Flashed a new BIOS to the board and still getting the same. I also can't enable my M.2 drive!

Edit: sorted this out by flashing the 290 with a UEFI Bios. And M.2 is SATA gawd!


----------



## OrganicKobze

Does anyone know if this board has a BIOS option for Wake on Lan? I have enabled Magic Packet on the network adaptor in Windows, but wondered if I needed to make a change via the BIOS?


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So, after months of inactivity, I again got the urge to venture back the RVE. So I installed a GPU, an M.2 Drive. But for the life of me, I can't figure out why I cannot get my GPU detected and getting a d6 debug code.
> 
> I can't post no matter which slot. But if I install an nVidia card on the first PCIe X16 and install the 290 on the 2nd PCIe X16, I get proper detection.
> 
> Flashed a new BIOS to the board and still getting the same. I also can't enable my M.2 drive!
> 
> Edit: sorted this out by flashing the 290 with a UEFI Bios. And M.2 is SATA gawd!


Just wanted to say that Radeon R9 290 has dual bios and you must have a switch somewhere near crossfire bridge connection. Usually these boards come with one EFI and one UEFI bios, so you just needed to move the switch to the other bios.

Anyway, it's nice you got it all sorted out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> Just wanted to say that Radeon R9 290 has dual bios and you must have a switch somewhere near crossfire bridge connection. Usually these boards come with one EFI and one UEFI bios, so you just needed to move the switch to the other bios.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice you got it all sorted out.


Sadly, this card is no longer stock.









No worries though, the PT1 can be modded to add a UEFI info on to the BIOS.


----------



## OrganicKobze

I have another question about this Board...

I just installed some LEDs in the case and I appear to have lost the ROG Boot Logo when loading Windows.
I know the fact I installed the LEDs is completely regardless but I thought someone might be able to offer some advice on what I may have done/changed?

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I have another question about this Board...
> 
> I just installed some LEDs in the case and I appear to have lost the ROG Boot Logo when loading Windows.
> I know the fact I installed the LEDs is completely regardless but I thought someone might be able to offer some advice on what I may have done/changed?
> 
> Many thanks for any help!


In the boot tab of the bios you can turn the logo on/off during boot.

SS


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> In the boot tab of the bios you can turn the logo on/off during boot.
> 
> SS


I saw this, it doesn't seem to change it though...


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I saw this, it doesn't seem to change it though...


Hum..... I'm at work so I can get to my manual or board to see what else might control it.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I saw this, it doesn't seem to change it though...


Which of the 3 options did you try? Auto, Enabled, Disabled?


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Which of the 3 options did you try? Auto, Enabled, Disabled?


I tried enabled and Auto, neither seemed to work...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I tried enabled and Auto, neither seemed to work...


is the screen just black? no boot video until you hit the desktop? (btw - where did you pull power from for the LEDs?)


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is the screen just black? no boot video until you hit the desktop? (btw - where did you pull power from for the LEDs?)


No it's not black, I just get the generic Windows logo when the dotted circle is spinning, whereas I used to get a nice ROG logo. I didn't pull the power from anything, I simply plugged the Molex adaptor in to the PSU in a spare Perif slot.

It's looking pretty good now though


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> No it's not black, I just get the generic Windows logo when the dotted circle is spinning, whereas I used to get a nice ROG logo. I didn't pull the power from anything, I simply plugged the Molex adaptor in to the PSU in a spare Perif slot.
> 
> It's looking pretty good now though


For a while my Windows booting screen was the generic blue logo, not the ROG logo. I have no idea how, but recently it went back to the ROG logo.

I have no idea if this has to do with Fast Boot turned off or windows updates or what.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> For a while my Windows booting screen was the generic blue logo, not the ROG logo. I have no idea how, but recently it went back to the ROG logo.
> 
> I have no idea if this has to do with Fast Boot turned off or windows updates or what.


It's no biggy! It was just pretty cool. What sort of boot time would you say my system is capable of? The components are in my sig...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> It's no biggy! It was just pretty cool. What sort of boot time would you say my system is capable of? The components are in my sig...


Eh.... Boot times varys on mine, sometimes it literally boots in 10 seconds, other times, 35-40 seconds, it's different every time, or really, random.

As for the faster boot times, it's pretty much WOOOOSH with any m.2 starting from XP941 to 950 pro, they're so fast that boot times is pretty much POST then 3-5 seconds of Window loading.

Although, the 35-40 second boot times i mention may be because of the amount of crap in my rig as it is, (seriously just look at my sig rig and count all the SSDs and HDDs)

The simpler an rig is, the more reliable you can expect it to boot consistently. I used to have an Mini-Itx 3770k rig with just a GTX 660 Ti and an 2tb HDD and 512GB Samsung 830 SSD. it boots 10 second fast every time.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Wow that's got some serious storage!

I'm using my old Computer as a Media Server using Plex. It's currently got a 2TB Internal and 2x 3TB External as there is no room inside the case








What use do you have for all of that storage?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Wow that's got some serious storage!
> 
> I'm using my old Computer as a Media Server using Plex. It's currently got a 2TB Internal and 2x 3TB External as there is no room inside the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What use do you have for all of that storage?


there's actually yet another 8TB seagate as well, so i have two 8TBs and a single 6TB with exactly the same backup of my pictures, videos, everything else, i do video editing for some clients, so, massive storage is needed for that, cause 4K video takes up a lot of space :

Every other SSD and HDDs in my case is pretty much from past builds, they all just happened to amass inside this rig, so right now as I see in my File Explorer, there's 13 HDD/SSDs crammed in there.

Better to have more storage than you need than need the storage and not have it!


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> there's actually yet another 8TB seagate as well, so i have two 8TBs and a single 6TB with exactly the same backup of my pictures, videos, everything else, i do video editing for some clients, so, massive storage is needed for that, cause 4K video takes up a lot of space :
> 
> Every other SSD and HDDs in my case is pretty much from past builds, they all just happened to amass inside this rig, so right now as I see in my File Explorer, there's 13 HDD/SSDs crammed in there.
> 
> Better to have more storage than you need than need the storage and not have it!


Ahh that makes a lot of sense, it is definitely better to have too much space than not enough!
Actually speaking of HDDs and SSDs, I have an Obsidian 750T Case and the two rows of HDD Bays leave absolutely no room for the PSU Cables coming out, I am going to have to remove the left HDD Bay so that the cables aren't stressed. It's quite annoying as I would have liked to use all of the HDD mounts to increase storage over time...
(You can see in the picture I posted what I'm talking about.)


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Ahh that makes a lot of sense, it is definitely better to have too much space than not enough!
> Actually speaking of HDDs and SSDs, I have an Obsidian 750T Case and the two rows of HDD Bays leave absolutely no room for the PSU Cables coming out, I am going to have to remove the left HDD Bay so that the cables aren't stressed. It's quite annoying as I would have liked to use all of the HDD mounts to increase storage over time...
> (You can see in the picture I posted what I'm talking about.)


I forget, what was your PSU again? All my storage fits in here with the same two rows... that being said, it's almost impossible to pull or push back in any PSU plugs, as you can see:




They can all fit... just really tight on the PSU end of the Corsair AX1200i.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> I forget, what was your PSU again? All my storage fits in here with the same two rows... that being said, it's almost impossible to pull or push back in any PSU plugs, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can all fit... just really tight on the PSU end of the Corsair AX1200i.


EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

It's just really tight with all the braided cables that came with the motherboard, when I was installing the LEDs I have knocked out the Case power button cable, so I need to take out the hard drive bay to put it back in again...


----------



## ozzy1925

@Jpmboy @Nizzen
I just received my sm951 512gb nvme ,I watched ramcity video on youtube about how to install Windows 8.1 with uefi support and after i installed the 951 pro driver
but my speeds are very slow:

what should i do?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Nizzen
> I just received my sm951 512gb nvme ,I watched ramcity video on youtube about how to install Windows 8.1 with uefi support and after i installed the 951 pro driver
> but my speeds are very slow:
> 
> what should i do?


You need ultra m.2 slot. Pci-e 3.0 x4


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> You need ultra m.2 slot. Pci-e 3.0 x4


i am using the m2 slot,i think should i get an Lycom adapter for the drive to get the full speed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> @Jpmboy @Nizzen
> I just received my sm951 512gb nvme ,I watched ramcity video on youtube about how to install Windows 8.1 with uefi support and after i installed the 951 pro driver
> but my speeds are very slow:
> 
> what should i do?


on the R5E (as Nizzen noted) the SM951 really needs a PCIE slot adapter. which driver?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the R5E (as Nizzen noted) the SM951 really needs a PCIE slot adapter. which driver?


ah tought people getting 2k read speeds from the m2 slot without getting any pcie 3.0 x4 adapter and last night i somehow manage to get these speeds


but i couldnt enable smart function and reinstalled windows now i am again stuck at 1.4k mb/s.If i get the lycom adapter am i able to set my drive as OS?


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the R5E (as Nizzen noted) the SM951 *really needs a PCIE slot adapter*. which driver?


Is this something unique to the SM951, or does it affect any M.2 drive?

This is what I just measured here:


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Is this something unique to the SM951, or does it affect any M.2 drive?
> 
> This is what I just measured here:


It's a quirk. If you are using the 125 BCLK the M.2 slot drops to PCIE 2.0 instead of 3.0. It cannot be changed in BIOS like the PCI-E expansion slots can.

So:

A) PCIE adapter card into a red expansion slot, but do not put it in the black x4. Then set manually to PCI gen. 3.

B) Overclock on the 100 strap. I'm told (but can't check myself) the M.2 gets the full gen 3.0 bandwidth then.


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordo59*
> 
> It's a quirk. If you are using the 125 BCLK the M.2 slot drops to PCIE 2.0 instead of 3.0. It cannot be changed in BIOS like the PCI-E expansion slots can.
> 
> So:
> 
> A) PCIE adapter card into a red expansion slot, but do not put it in the black x4. Then set manually to PCI gen. 3.
> 
> B) Overclock on the 100 strap. I'm told (but can't check myself) the M.2 gets the full gen 3.0 bandwidth then.


Thanks very much for the details -- I'm at 100 BCLK, so this must not be affecting me. I checked Magician, and it's calling the link x4, if that's to be trusted...

Only quirk I'm noticing is random writes in Magician for this drive apparently benching at half what they should be, going by the scales and comparing to the other three measurements (and the application recommending two things to do that can't be done with this drive and operating system (OS optimization, performance optimization).


----------



## Lordo59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> Thanks very much for the details -- I'm at 100 BCLK, so this must not be affecting me. I checked Magician, and it's calling the link x4, if that's to be trusted...
> 
> Only quirk I'm noticing is random writes in Magician for this drive apparently benching at half what they should be, going by the scales and comparing to the other three measurements (and the application recommending two things to do that can't be done with this drive and operating system (OS optimization, performance optimization).


Sorry I've never owned that SSD so can't really help further. I just know it's a common question asked.

A lot of people report their transfer rates capped at 1,500 MB/S and it's either down to the M.2 quirk Or using the black PCIE 2.0 X4 expansion slot.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on the R5E (as Nizzen noted) the SM951 really needs a PCIE slot adapter. which driver?


I failed to think...
I have RVE with sm951 nvme, 1x p3700 nvme and 3x titan X. Sm951 is in m.2 slot and have full speed 2500MB+.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> ah tought people getting 2k read speeds from the m2 slot without getting any pcie 3.0 x4 adapter and last night i somehow manage to get these speeds
> 
> 
> but i couldnt enable smart function and reinstalled windows now i am again stuck at 1.4k mb/s.If i get the lycom adapter am i able to set my drive as OS?


you are getting 2K reads. 1979 and 2000 are the same. disable the HPET if you have it enabled and the speeds will increase some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I failed to think...
> I have RVE with sm951 nvme, 1x p3700 nvme and 3x titan X. Sm951 is in m.2 slot and have full speed 2500MB+.











don;t need nvme for read speeds. it's advantage over ACHI is in deep 4K. the sm951 on my z170 rig is the ACHI version (3rd letter in model number is H... nvme drive it's a V) - easy 2K reads, but 4K deep is =ACHI


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are getting 2K reads. 1979 and 2000 are the same. disable the HPET if you have it enabled and the speeds will increase some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don;t need nvme for read speeds. it's advantage over ACHI is in deep 4K. the sm951 on my z170 rig is the ACHI version (3rd letter in model number is H... nvme drive it's a V) - easy 2K reads, but 4K deep is =ACHI


i found out the problem is setting manually cpu strap to 100 gives slow speed and setting it to auto gives max speed


----------



## Jpmboy

That is querky for sure. I gotta check that out on a couple of rigs!


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is querky for sure. I gotta check that out on a couple of rigs!


sorry, its the source clock tuner setting AUTO under cpu strap


----------



## dansi

updated to new bios 1701, so far so good.

However i noticed a bug. If i select initialised "OS drive only" from bios. If i reboot PC, it will bsod with a machine check exception at the windows circles loading screen. Never got into windows, just hang and bsod.

In the end i had to initialised all hard drive in bios.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are getting 2K reads. 1979 and 2000 are the same. disable the HPET if you have it enabled and the speeds will increase some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don;t need nvme for read speeds. it's advantage over ACHI is in deep 4K. the sm951 on my z170 rig is the ACHI version (3rd letter in model number is H... nvme drive it's a V) - easy 2K reads, but 4K deep is =ACHI


For read speed, I have Areca 1883 with 8x ssd's in raid-0 4.5GB/s+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> For read speed, I have Areca 1883 with 8x ssd's in raid-0 4.5GB/s+


you must do a lot of "reading".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you must do a lot of "reading".


Some seriously overkill hardware lol, he has three Swift monitors as well though, so Nizzen is fairly hardcore all over


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some seriously overkill hardware lol, he has three Swift monitors as well though, so Nizzen is fairly hardcore all over


An understatement!


----------



## shampoo911

so, you are actually telling me, that strap 125 actually messes things up with the m2 slot being at the correct speed?????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so, you are actually telling me, that strap 125 actually messes things up with the m2 slot being at the correct speed?????


not on the R5E I'm using.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not on the R5E I'm using.


i read above, that some dude was having some issues with it... hope mine isn't buggy...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i read above, that some dude was having some issues with it... hope mine isn't buggy...


I'm not seeing it with ACHI, my NVMe drive is in a PCIE slot... some variance is normal. 125 slightly higher than 100.


----------



## muhd86

hello ,

i have a rampage v extreme with 5820k and 3 way sli set up , i wanted to install a new NVME ssd pci express based will it work . i was told that the 4th pci express slot does not work with a 5820k but i can do 3 way sli .

will a nvme drive work , and which one to get best bang for the buck if you will .

are the read speeds truly 900mb and above .


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> hello ,
> 
> i have a rampage v extreme with 5820k and 3 way sli set up , i wanted to install a new NVME ssd pci express based will it work . i was told that the 4th pci express slot does not work with a 5820k but i can do 3 way sli .
> 
> will a nvme drive work , and which one to get best bang for the buck if you will .
> 
> are the read speeds truly 900mb and above .


Hello

A 4 slot configuration requires a 40 lane CPU.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A 4 slot configuration requires a 40 lane CPU.


i allready have a 3 way sli , will a nvme ssd work in the m2 slot , just wanted to confirm this .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i allready have a 3 way sli , will a nvme ssd work in the m2 slot , just wanted to confirm this .


the read speeds are over 2000 by AS SSD. I think you are out of PCIe lanes. The M.2 and PCIE4 are mutually exclusive. With 28 lanes you can't run 4-way, only 3-way (M.2 is basically the same as PCIE slot 4). You need a 40 lane CPU, just as you would for quad SLI.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Problem solved, ignore.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Does anybody know what the designed purpose of the VGA SMB header on the OC Panel is?

I have been searching all over and can find nothing other than article after article mentioning its existence but not one elaborating as to its purpose one bit.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the read speeds are over 2000 by AS SSD. I think you are out of PCIe lanes. The M.2 and PCIE4 are mutually exclusive. With 28 lanes you can't run 4-way, only 3-way (M.2 is basically the same as PCIE slot 4). You need a 40 lane CPU, just as you would for quad SLI.


I'm not sure that's strictly true. I have an RVE with a 5960X, and I have 3-way SLI, an Intel 750 in the last PCIe slot, and an m.2 SSD, and everything works fine, as far as I can tell.


----------



## bfedorov11

Does something need an extra bump on these boards when running both the cpu and ram at full speed? I have a 5960x at 4.7 1.275v stable when running the ram on auto which is 2133. HyperX 3000 kit will run full speed from the xmp but with 125 strap at 3.5ghz. When I try to run it with 100 strap and 47 multiplier it is not stable. Tried bumping the vcore to 1.3v, vring 1.25v, vrin 1.9... won't even run at 2666 15-16-16-39 1.35v.

Does uncore matter? I also tried bumping it to 3500. I know when pushing my 4790k it needs uncore to be close or it loses stability. If I bump uncore up and leave vring on auto, the voltage is 1.3+ which seems kind of high for daily use right?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm not sure that's strictly true. I have an RVE with a 5960X, and I have 3-way SLI, an Intel 750 in the last PCIe slot, and an m.2 SSD, and everything works fine, as far as I can tell.


Hello

With the R5E and a 40 lane CPU the last PCIe x16 slot is capable of x4 bandwidth if the M.2 slot is populated. x8 if unpopulated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Does something need an extra bump on these boards when running both the cpu and ram at full speed? I have a 5960x at 4.7 1.275v stable when running the ram on auto which is 2133. HyperX 3000 kit will run full speed from the xmp but with 125 strap at 3.5ghz. When I try to run it with 100 strap and 47 multiplier it is not stable. Tried bumping the vcore to 1.3v, vring 1.25v, vrin 1.9... won't even run at 2666 15-16-16-39 1.35v.
> 
> Does uncore matter? I also tried bumping it to 3500. I know when pushing my 4790k it needs uncore to be close or it loses stability. If I bump uncore up and leave vring on auto, the voltage is 1.3+ which seems kind of high for daily use right?


Hello

Memory stability on the 125 strap does not equate to the same stability using the 100 strap because of the different dividers used. Tune for the desired memory speed first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I'm not sure that's strictly true. I have an RVE with a 5960X, and I have 3-way SLI, an Intel 750 in the last PCIe slot, and an m.2 SSD, and everything works fine, as far as I can tell.


what's not? you have a 40 lane cpu. The post refers to 28 lanes


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's not? you have a 40 lane cpu. The post refers to 28 lanes


Ah, sorry. I thought you meant that the m.2 slot and PCIe 4 are mutually exclusive regardless of the PCI lanes available on the CPU.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's not? you have a 40 lane cpu. The post refers to 28 lanes


To put a finer point on it, the RVE manual says in multiple places that "when PCIe_x8_4 is occupied, the m.2 x 4 slot is disabled," regardless of whether you're using a 28- or 40-lane CPU. However, I have found that to _not_ be the case--my Intel 750 works at the same time as my Samsung 951.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> To put a finer point on it, the RVE manual says in multiple places that "when PCIe_x8_4 is occupied, the m.2 x 4 slot is disabled," regardless of whether you're using a 28- or 40-lane CPU. However, I have found that to _not_ be the case--my Intel 750 works at the same time as my Samsung 951.


i think that comes in effect, when all the pci-e slots are occupied, consuming the 40 pci-e lanes... otherwise, as long as you have free lanes, it will work...


----------



## shampoo911

oh... and btw, new BIOS file came out


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> To put a finer point on it, the RVE manual says in multiple places that "when PCIe_x8_4 is occupied, the m.2 x 4 slot is disabled," regardless of whether you're using a 28- or 40-lane CPU. However, I have found that to _not_ be the case--my Intel 750 works at the same time as my Samsung 951.


Hello

And the manual is correct if using an x8 device in that PCIe slot. The manual also states what the configuration will be if using an x4 device instead.


----------



## Kimir

Oh indeed, bios 1801 is there.
What's the improvement/addition in there, praz?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And the manual is correct if using an x8 device in that PCIe slot. The manual also states what the configuration will be if using an x4 device instead.


I see. I haven't found anything in the manual about the fate of the m.2 slot when an x4 device is used. in PCIE_x8_4.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> I see. I haven't found anything in the manual about the fate of the m.2 slot when an x4 device is used. in PCIE_x8_4.


Hello

From the manual:


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From the manual:


Wow, I must have an older version of the manual or something! Mine looks completely different.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> To put a finer point on it, the RVE manual says in multiple places that "when PCIe_x8_4 is occupied, the m.2 x 4 slot is disabled," regardless of whether you're using a 28- or 40-lane CPU. However, I have found that to _not_ be the case--my Intel 750 works at the same time as my Samsung 951.


It depends on the device in slot 4. I have a 750 in slot 4 and an M.2 SSD, works fine. the slot is at x4 with an M.2 in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Wow, I must have an older version of the manual or something! Mine looks completely different.


download the pdf from the website.


----------



## tistou77

The bios 1801 is "good" ? It does not require more voltage than the previous ?
For me, since 1502, I must add the voltage to be stable

Thanks


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The bios 1801 is "good" ? It does not require more voltage than the previous ?
> For me, since 1502, I must add the voltage to be stable
> 
> Thanks


Granted I have only been playing with this board for a couple days, I was able to drop voltage down to 1.262 from 1.275 for 4625mhz. Before even dropping LLC9 to LLC8 would give me instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With the R5E and a 40 lane CPU the last PCIe x16 slot is capable of x4 bandwidth if the M.2 slot is populated. x8 if unpopulated.
> Hello
> 
> Memory stability on the 125 strap does not equate to the same stability using the 100 strap because of the different dividers used. Tune for the desired memory speed first.


So is 125 strap the default for all fast ddr4?

125 solved it. This stuff even runs 14-15-15-39 at 3000 with 1.34v. Haven't even pushed voltage up yet.


----------



## zerophase

Just want to let people know that if you disable csm on a multi-monitor setup, your boot screen will be the center monitor and you'll boot up full screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Granted I have only been playing with this board for a couple days, I was able to drop voltage down to 1.262 from 1.275 for 4625mhz. Before even dropping LLC9 to LLC8 would give me instability.
> So is 125 strap the default for all fast ddr4?
> 
> 125 solved it. This stuff even runs 14-15-15-39 at 3000 with 1.34v. Haven't even pushed voltage up yet.


how are you testing the ram stability?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> So is 125 strap the default for all fast ddr4?
> 
> 125 solved it. This stuff even runs 14-15-15-39 at 3000 with 1.34v. Haven't even pushed voltage up yet.


Not necessarily, totally depends on the sticks. XMP may be 125 for 3000 but you may able to run 3200 at the same clocks and volts with a 100 blck. Ram can be tricky unless yer a JPMBOY!









Mortals have to work at it. :thumbs:

SS


----------



## MerkageTurk

My Rampage V has been returned

Problem is pcie broke, the clip.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> So is 125 strap the default for all fast ddr4?


Hello

The preferred strap is dependent on the divider needed for the chosen memory frequency.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Asus RMA is appalling they were going to charge service charge or something which is against the law here in the UK


----------



## Silent Scone

What for physical damage? Outrageous...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well they should either replace it or refund me the amount as stated within the Sales of Goods act.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well they should either replace it or refund me the amount as stated within the Sales of Goods act.


.

Was it damaged when you bought it?


----------



## MerkageTurk

It happened when I took out the gpu from the pcie,it was unlocked, and I pulled it out gently, as I never actually used an RMA so far apart from this Asus and Swiftest h220.

Basically this is my first ever broken asus product or any other.

Even if is physically damaged, they still have to honour their warranty; here in the UK we have six years for manufacture to repair or refund.

The motherboard is under couple of months.

When I ordered it I only put in a gpu, and never removed it until today, so I removed it today and this is the situation.

My RampageIV is was far more reliable


----------



## Praz

Hello

Physical damage incurred while the product is in the possession of the customer is not covered by the warranty. It is doubtful that many users would think this type of exclusion to be abnormal.


----------



## dy29102

RVE owners, I need some advice on my overclock of my RVE with 5960x and Corsair DDR4 Platinum 32GB 2666 C15 and tri-radiator setup.

This is a machine I am building for fun and exclusively for gaming. It has been many years since I have done any overclocking, but I have read every article I can find online for this board and proc regarding methodology, etc. The problem is that every article seems focused on hitting 4.5 --> 4.7ghz and not on tips for a 4 --> 4.1ghz moderate overclock. I certainly do not need to squeak out every ounce of power and I realize I will not utilize it for gaming anyway.

Currently, I have just set the XMP profile for my DDR4-2666 RAM (this of course set the CPU strap to 125MHz) and then I set the Core Ratio Limit to 32 (to achieve 4.0ghz). Lastly, I set the Max CPU Cache Ratio to 32 as well (I believe this is the uncore?), but I left the "Min CPU Cache Ratio at 24, as some article seemed to indicate that was correct. Otherwise, I left all voltage related settings to "auto" and my core voltage has been around 1.152, core temps ranging between 30 --> 50 degrees celsius while running Prime95 (a lot of variability as I still haven't dialed in my fan controller yet).

So my main questions are: 1. Should I manually set voltages, even though the system 'appears' stable with 'Auto'? 2. Are there other settings I should tweak across CPU, Memory, Uncore? 3. Is 4.0ghz too conservative for this system? (My main thing is I do not want to be troubleshooting crashes all the time for 5% more performance) 4. When I have run AIDA 64 memory benchmark, it still shows my North Bridge Clock at 3000 MHz, vs 4000. I assume this is because I left the "Min CPU Cache Ratio" at 24? Other articles online seem to think leaving the min alone makes sense though so that it is not always running all out?

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dy29102*
> 
> RVE owners, I need some advice on my overclock of my RVE with 5960x and Corsair DDR4 Platinum 32GB 2666 C15 and tri-radiator setup.
> 
> This is a machine I am building for fun and exclusively for gaming. It has been many years since I have done any overclocking, but I have read every article I can find online for this board and proc regarding methodology, etc. The problem is that every article seems focused on hitting 4.5 --> 4.7ghz and not on tips for a 4 --> 4.1ghz moderate overclock. I certainly do not need to squeak out every ounce of power and I realize I will not utilize it for gaming anyway.
> 
> Currently, I have just set the XMP profile for my DDR4-2666 RAM (this of course set the CPU strap to 125MHz) and then I set the Core Ratio Limit to 32 (to achieve 4.0ghz). Lastly, I set the Max CPU Cache Ratio to 32 as well (I believe this is the uncore?), but I left the "Min CPU Cache Ratio at 24, as some article seemed to indicate that was correct. Otherwise, I left all voltage related settings to "auto" and my core voltage has been around 1.152, core temps ranging between 30 --> 50 degrees celsius while running Prime95 (a lot of variability as I still haven't dialed in my fan controller yet).
> 
> So my main questions are: 1. Should I manually set voltages, even though the system 'appears' stable with 'Auto'? 2. Are there other settings I should tweak across CPU, Memory, Uncore? 3. Is 4.0ghz too conservative for this system? (My main thing is I do not want to be troubleshooting crashes all the time for 5% more performance) 4. When I have run AIDA 64 memory benchmark, it still shows my North Bridge Clock at 3000 MHz, vs 4000. I assume this is because I left the "Min CPU Cache Ratio" at 24? Other articles online seem to think leaving the min alone makes sense though so that it is not always running all out?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!


check the Easy 4.2 guide *HERE*


----------



## dy29102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the Easy 4.2 guide *HERE*


Thanks Jpmboy, this was useful for validating my approach. It still doesn't hit the points of whether to leave the voltage at "Auto" or to set it specifically. The article indicates to set it to 1.2V, but it almost seems like Auto would be better, as this would let the voltage fluctuate? I just set it to 1.2V and did an hour stress test in AIDA64 with no issues, but perhaps Auto would be the better idea? Thoughts?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Is there an "easy" 5960x 4.5 GHz guide someone could make?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Is there an "easy" 5960x 4.5 GHz guide someone could make?


As examples:
here's a bios screen shot pack for 4.5 on strap 125 with 32GB of ram.

45c4250m30_32gbnew.zip 3911k .zip file


Here's one for 4.5 on strap 100.

45c43m32t.zip 3919k .zip file


your voltages may vary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dy29102*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, this was useful for validating my approach. It still doesn't hit the points of whether to leave the voltage at "Auto" or to set it specifically. The article indicates to set it to 1.2V, but it almost seems like Auto would be better, as this would let the voltage fluctuate? I just set it to 1.2V and did an hour stress test in AIDA64 with no issues, but perhaps Auto would be the better idea? Thoughts?


Auto voltage tends to use a bit higher voltage than your chip may require since it needs to cover CPUs of all sorts of VID. Best to set your voltages manually. AUTO and VOLT are 2 four letter words. This is OCN.


----------



## Choan

Hello,

I have huge problem with my new RE5.
First time with a high end MB and I have big issue with it.

- I can't update my bios, I DL the last version on asus website, unzip it in an usb drive in fat32. Go in the bios, choose the file with the tool ez flash.
And when the PC reboot, I have a blackscreen. Same thing with the flashback button.

I'm force to use the clearcmos button to boot.

I'd never had to do so many clear cmos...

- When windows go into deep hybernation, the computer never wake up. And it's reboot in loop with black screen... Force to clear cmos again !

- When I connect a headphone at the back of the MB. They are not detected as headphone but as soundsystem so i cannot tune the sensitivity....

is my motherboard dead ? Do I need to send it back to asus or I'm just bad ?

I have windows 10 64bit, 5820k, kingston hyperfury X 4x4 2666, 390x.

Thanks please :'(


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choan*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have huge problem with my new RE5.
> First time with a high end MB and I have big issue with it.
> - I can't update my bios, I DL the last version on asus website, unzip it in an usb drive in fat32. Go in the bios, choose the file with the tool ez flash.
> And when the PC reboot, I have a blackscreen. Same thing with the flashback button.
> I'm force to use the clearcmos button to boot.
> I'd never had to do so many clear cmos...
> - When windows go into deep hybernation, the computer never wake up. And it's reboot in loop with black screen... Force to clear cmos again !
> - When I connect a headphone at the back of the MB. They are not detected as headphone but as soundsystem so i cannot tune the sensitivity....
> is my motherboard dead ? Do I need to send it back to asus or I'm just bad ?
> I have windows 10 64bit, 5820k, kingston hyperfury X 4x4 2666, 390x.
> Thanks please :'(


boot using Bios#2... okay?


----------



## tistou77

Hello

I try Windows 10 with the SM951 NVMe
To begin, I have the same problem with the NVMe Samsung drivers (which I had with Windows 7) when I plug in a USB key, it is not recognized

And SM951 is less efficient under Windows 10 than on Windows 7 (with Microsoft drivers)
I am surprised, I would have thought it was the opposite

Those with SM951 NVMe also have this problem with the NVMe Samsung Driver?
What are your performance with this SSD?

Thanks


----------



## Choan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> boot using Bios#2... okay?


Hello,

and then I do the bios update ?

it that a known issue than I had ?

what is the difference with this bios ?

thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choan*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> and then I do the bios update ?
> 
> it that a known issue than I had ?
> 
> what is the difference with this bios ?
> 
> thanks


not a "known" issue. I'm not sure what you did exactly when you attempted to flash the bios. But Bios#2 is there for this specific scenario. You actually can flash this mobo without the power on and no cpu in the socket... it's described in the manual.


----------



## Choan

Yes I try to flash with the power off, but same thing, no boot and clear cmos...

I will try with bios 2.

But i think I will send this mobo back and buy a new one :/


----------



## Kimir

Still no word on what's new with bios 1801?
I'd give it a retry but I'm busy since my win10 bsod everytime I try to install the new build update... I'm gonna end up doing a fresh install when my USB key is updated with said new build.
While I'm at it I'll do my w7 drive as well, then maybe I'll try that 1801.


----------



## dy29102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Auto voltage tends to use a bit higher voltage than your chip may require since it needs to cover CPUs of all sorts of VID. Best to set your voltages manually. AUTO and VOLT are 2 four letter words. This is OCN.


Sounds good thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Auto voltage tends to use a bit higher voltage than your chip may require since it needs to cover CPUs of all sorts of VID. Best to set your voltages manually. AUTO and VOLT are 2 four letter words. This is OCN.


Thanks! Good point!


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Still no word on what's new with bios 1801?
> I'd give it a retry but I'm busy since my win10 bsod everytime I try to install the new build update... I'm gonna end up doing a fresh install when my USB key is updated with said new build.
> While I'm at it I'll do my w7 drive as well, then maybe I'll try that 1801.


I flashed it when I noticed it came out( a week or two ago?) Everything seems stable. Nothing I noticed was new, but it does seem to hold up nice with my overclocking adventures


----------



## Choan

Hello how do you flash your MB to install the new bios ?

Like I explain earlier, I have issue to flash my mobo.

So I buy a new one and send back the first.

AND guess what, same problem... When I flash my MB, I have nothing on the reboot. Black screen.

The Qcode say 6F or bF.

Don't know what that mean...

Some says it's a problem with the Ram. I have 4x4 kingston furyx 2666. And all sticks seems to be recognize in AI suite.

I've boot on bios number 2 and still in version 1103...

I really don't know what i'am doing wrong...

thanks


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Choan

Appears memory issue.

Update bios
http://event.asus.com/2012/mb/USB_BIOS_Flashback_GUIDE/


----------



## muhd86

i have a 4960x with rampage iv extreme , how much of a performance gain / benfit would i get if i upgrade to a 5930k with rampage v .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have a 4960x with rampage iv extreme , how much of a performance gain / benfit would i get if i upgrade to a 5930k with rampage v .


Not much clock to clock.

Better wait for the refresh in a few months.


----------



## YamiJustin

So I sent my motherboard to ASUS as an RMA, because it didn't post out of box and wouldn't even START up after a while.
It says they received it on the 12th and its been "Repair in progress" status since then.
Whats the typical period of waiting? I'm just hoping they are actually fixing or replacing it


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> I flashed it when I noticed it came out( a week or two ago?) Everything seems stable. Nothing I noticed was new, but it does seem to hold up nice with my overclocking adventures


Thanks for your input. I might give it a try someday, but for now I'll go with, if it's not broken don't fix it.
I went ahead on rog forum to check what they say about it, apparently, the improvements are "Support 5th generation processors, PCIE USB 3.1 and support 16GB DDR4 memory modules."
I've also seen they are talking about the modded bios 1801 with updated microcode that would have impact on stability and voltages.

For now I'm trying to get w10 not to BSOD. Seriously it's killing me... Got my usb key updated with new build, install all fine and it restart... BSOD (Bug Check 0x1E: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED). Good god!
This time I let it restart instead of hitting reset button, good now I've got the welcome message. Got all the setting done then I go for win update, 99% and bsod. Really?! Try again with the update and it worked. I got another one I don't remember when, same bug check always.
After that I installed a few bench then got back to my w8.1 ssd and started some stability test just to make sure it wasn't my settings that was acting up. 3H of Aida cache went well, then ran x264 stability test overnight and stopped it manually this morning at loop 79. So it is good.
The only thing I didn't check is the health of my vertex 4 ssd I have w10 on. I doubt it's that since it's pretty much new.








Today's goal after work, make my w7 ssd. That shouldn't be an issue, might take more time installing the drivers as they maybe won't install with win update like on w10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I might give it a try someday, but for now I'll go with, if it's not broken don't fix it.
> I went ahead on rog forum to check what they say about it, apparently, the improvements are "Support 5th generation processors, PCIE USB 3.1 and support 16GB DDR4 memory modules."
> I've also seen they are talking about the modded bios 1801 with updated microcode that would have impact on stability and voltages.
> 
> For now I'm trying to get w10 not to BSOD. Seriously it's killing me... Got my usb key updated with new build, install all fine and it restart... BSOD (Bug Check 0x1E: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED). Good god!
> This time I let it restart instead of hitting reset button, good now I've got the welcome message. Got all the setting done then I go for win update, 99% and bsod. Really?! Try again with the update and it worked. I got another one I don't remember when, same bug check always.
> After that I installed a few bench then got back to my w8.1 ssd and started some stability test just to make sure it wasn't my settings that was acting up. 3H of Aida cache went well, then ran x264 stability test overnight and stopped it manually this morning at loop 79. So it is good.
> The only thing I didn't check is the health of my vertex 4 ssd I have w10 on. I doubt it's that since it's pretty much new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal after work, make my w7 ssd. That shouldn't be an issue, might take more time installing the drivers as they maybe won't install with win update like on w10.


Kimir - which win10 build are you trying to use/load?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Kimir - which win10 build are you trying to use/load?


I re did my USB key with the tool, so it's the latest (Windows 10 1511 Build 10586).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I re did my USB key with the tool, so it's the latest (Windows 10 1511 Build 10586).


yup. '586 seems a bit more temperamental. are the BSODs you were getting a true bsod w/ code, or a basic restart like the reset button was pushed?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup. '586 seems a bit more temperamental. are the BSODs you were getting a true bsod w/ code, or a basic restart like the reset button was pushed?


True BSOD, every time the same KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (ntfs.sys) if I recall properly. No biggy, I'm gonna focus on w10 this weekend, right now I'm gonna do my w7 ssd. But first I'll look if I can update to my usb key so I don't have to download and install truck load of updates right after.


----------



## Jpmboy

Ah, okay.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> So I sent my motherboard to ASUS as an RMA, because it didn't post out of box and wouldn't even START up after a while.
> It says they received it on the 12th and its been "Repair in progress" status since then.
> Whats the typical period of waiting? I'm just hoping they are actually fixing or replacing it


----------



## Roland2

Hi all,
I just replaced my two 780 Ti GPUs with two 980 Ti GPU's, and my system will not boot. I have tried turning off each card individually using the PCI-E lane switches, and the system boots fine on either card.

If I clear UEFI/CMOS with both cards on, the system boots to the screen saying press F1 to enter setup. After hitting F1, then immediately hitting F10 and saving changes (no changes made), the system again doesn't boot.

The POST code is cycling, not stopping on a single code. It pauses on 68, then on 79, then goes real fast through several numbers, then repeats pausing at 68 again.

Is this a memory organization/allocation thing, and I'm just not waiting long enough?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I might give it a try someday, but for now I'll go with, if it's not broken don't fix it.
> I went ahead on rog forum to check what they say about it, apparently, the improvements are "Support 5th generation processors, PCIE USB 3.1 and support 16GB DDR4 memory modules."
> I've also seen they are talking about the modded bios 1801 with updated microcode that would have impact on stability and voltages.
> 
> For now I'm trying to get w10 not to BSOD. Seriously it's killing me... Got my usb key updated with new build, install all fine and it restart... BSOD (Bug Check 0x1E: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED). Good god!
> This time I let it restart instead of hitting reset button, good now I've got the welcome message. Got all the setting done then I go for win update, 99% and bsod. Really?! Try again with the update and it worked. I got another one I don't remember when, same bug check always.
> After that I installed a few bench then got back to my w8.1 ssd and started some stability test just to make sure it wasn't my settings that was acting up. 3H of Aida cache went well, then ran x264 stability test overnight and stopped it manually this morning at loop 79. So it is good.
> The only thing I didn't check is the health of my vertex 4 ssd I have w10 on. I doubt it's that since it's pretty much new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's goal after work, make my w7 ssd. That shouldn't be an issue, might take more time installing the drivers as they maybe won't install with win update like on w10.


So I tested this modded 1801 you linked and i love it. I'm going to do more testing tonight but i was able to lower my vcore by .04 and it was stable for an hour(I stopped at that time) of AIDA. I last remember it failing around 20-30mins, but i could have been running an even older bios at the time. I am going to do more tweaking tonight and see what I come up with along with an overnight stability test.


----------



## Kimir

Great, I loaded it this morning before going to work, since yesterday I've been doing some Aida as I think my bsod of win10 is related to some instability. It seems like I was right.
My 46 core 44 cache that passed 6h+ the other days is failing... With the modded 1801 too. Damnit!


----------



## Choan

Hello

I succefully manage my issue with my motherboard just by unscrewing the ventirad on the cpu !

so it has boot and the bios update normally. Ok the cpu took 2°C but the system work ^^


----------



## dy29102

I have searched this thread, but have not been able to find the answer to this; I own the Rampage V Extreme/U3.1, but it appears that Asus has a separate bios version for the RVE vs the RVE/U3.1. Additionally, it appears that they update the RVE one much more frequently than the RVE/U3.1. It surprises me they would even have different versions, as I would think the boards are nearly identical. Which should I be running? Thanks!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dy29102*
> 
> I have searched this thread, but have not been able to find the answer to this; I own the Rampage V Extreme/U3.1, but it appears that Asus has a separate bios version for the RVE vs the RVE/U3.1. Additionally, it appears that they update the RVE one much more frequently than the RVE/U3.1. It surprises me they would even have different versions, as I would think the boards are nearly identical. Which should I be running? Thanks!


The Bios's should be the same, however I believe it's been said before, if the bios isn't posted on the RVE/U3.1 page, that means it hasn't been fully tested with the U3.1 card. I personally have the U3.1 version of the RVE but don't use the U3.1 card since I don't have a need for it, and run the latest bios on the RVE page


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how are you testing the ram stability?


500m ycruncher.. Should I use memtest?


----------



## Silent Scone

HCI Memtest or Google Stess App via Linux Mint


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> So I tested this modded 1801 you linked and i love it. I'm going to do more testing tonight but i was able to lower my vcore by .04 and it was stable for an hour(I stopped at that time) of AIDA. I last remember it failing around 20-30mins, but i could have been running an even older bios at the time. I am going to do more tweaking tonight and see what I come up with along with an overnight stability test.


So this modded bios......

it contains a new microcode so techincally i can flash it to bios slot 2 it will update the cpu with the new microcode then i can then use any other bios like the official one and the changes should stick as the microcode is applied to the cpu directly?


----------



## Kimir

No, the microcode is on the bios, there is nothing going "in" the cpu, it's all part of the bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

I HATE these 3rd party download sites!!!!! How do I get rid of this sheet????


----------



## mus1mus

Looks good, this modded 1801.

44/44 @1.200/1.27

Lets see how long it will BLEND 277


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I HATE these 3rd party download sites!!!!! How do I get rid of this sheet????
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

I don't even view screenshots hosted on most of these sites. Not worth the bother to me.


----------



## dy29102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> The Bios's should be the same, however I believe it's been said before, if the bios isn't posted on the RVE/U3.1 page, that means it hasn't been fully tested with the U3.1 card. I personally have the U3.1 version of the RVE but don't use the U3.1 card since I don't have a need for it, and run the latest bios on the RVE page


I do not use the U3.1 card either, so perhaps I will go download the 1801 BIOS and give that a go. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't even view screenshots hosted on most of these sites. Not worth the bother to me.


I only downloaded the file, didn't view anything.
it kept appearing even after closing firefox... it's gone now.


----------



## Zurv

What is getting hot?
I have 4 way SLI Titan X.. after some time playing (this would be witcher 3, or fallout 4 or metal gear V) the screen will go black and then quit soon after.
it goes back to the desktop. While the screen is black the game is still running. I can hear sound. I can move around. I can even save the game. sadly, no windows logs saying there is a problem.
it is very odd. I changed ram, change power supplies, different birdges, redid cooling.. nothing helps.
the GPUs stay cool (under 35C under full load). CPU is cool too. (under 40c). Both are water cooled. I even opened the case and blasted air in it from a floor fan .. but that didn't help.
yes, I tried with nothing OC'd.
Other stress tests pass. memtest, prime95. It has been like this for months and I now hardly play games on it unless SLI doesn't work and it only uses one card.
maybe something under the cards is getting hot that I can measure? maybe it is windows 10 and 4 sli is broken?
I there a way to pump more voltage into the PCI-e lanes or something. I've run out of ideas (and have spend thousands replacing parts looking for the bad one.)

Thoughts?
(I've gone though a few of the latest bios and those didn't change anything)

here is a pix of the system now (which I just changed the case and redid everything (again) today.. ugh)


I did run these cards in another rampage V (before upgrading to windows 10 - I was once top 5 in 3d mark hall of frame







) - so maybe it is the mobo? But that is just a guess, everything else works fine. (including 2 way and 3 way SLI). I did cycle cards to see if one was bad too. (which was a pain in the ass on water)


----------



## Jpmboy

Doubtful it's a heat issue. Switch the bottom card off (do tri sli) and see if it persists. If it does not bug out, 4 Titans (Kepler?). PSU? I have the same one and it can hit a limit.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Doubtful it's a heat issue. Switch the bottom card off (do tri sli) and see if it persists. If it does not bug out, 4 Titans (Kepler?). PSU? I have the same one and it can hit a limit.


These are Titan X (my specs are in the sig. I was using 2 seasonic 1250s before, I just changed the to corsair yesterday).. it does work tri-SLI with no problem. Two things changes when quad stopped working. New rampage V and windows 10. My old rampage is with 3 other Titan Xs in the HTPC.









I tested each card and all are working fine. The problem is only when in quad SLI.

Any volt settings that might help unstable sli? It always runs for a while - which could be 5min or 15min+ - that is why I'd lean toward something overheating.
(yes, all the extra power is connected)

(I have an extra intel 750.. so if I finally have to go only tri - I can put that in the open slot. either way I "lose" over $1k.. titan x or 1.2gig 750







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> These are Titan X (my specs are in the sig. I was using 2 seasonic 1250s before, I just changed the to corsair yesterday).. it does work tri-SLI with no problem. Two things changes when quad stopped working. New rampage V and windows 10. My old rampage is with 3 other Titan Xs in the HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested each card and all are working fine. The problem is only when in quad SLI.
> 
> Any volt settings that might help unstable sli? It always runs for a while - which could be 5min or 15min+ - that is why I'd lean toward something overheating.
> (yes, all the extra power is connected)
> 
> (I have an extra intel 750.. so if I finally have to go only tri - I can put that in the open slot. either way I "lose" over $1k.. titan x or 1.2gig 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


your sig says "Titan" in the drop down - not sure which you were referring to. either way, SLI above 2 cards is neglected coding (tri-sli scales poorly, quad even worse). What you describe sounds like a driver crash more than anything else. Over heating leading to a driver foul is possible, but the cards are water cooled, your ram is cooled (I run 8 sticks also) and the case looks well ventilated. did it have this problem with 2 1250W PSUs?
Another possibility is the SLI bridge,. the EVGA lighted bridges are known to have a half-life. change it out for the one that came with the MB.









oh - you can set the PCIE clock amplitude higher, doubtful it will help if you have it on Auto... not an issue if running strap and bclk 100.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your sig says "Titan". either way, SLI above 2 cards is neglected coding (tri-sli scales poorly, quad even worse). What you describe sounds like a driver crash more than anything else. Over heating leading to a driver foul is possible, but the cards are water cooled, your ram is cooled (I run 8 sticks also) and the case looks well ventilated.
> Another possibility is the SLI bridge,. the EVGA lighted bridges are known to have a half-life. change it out for the one that came with the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh - you can set the PCIE clock amplitude higher, doubtful it will help if you have it on Auto... not an issue if running strap and bclk 100.


i've tried a lot of bridges







I know other folks that also run 4 way Titan X sli and they don't have problems. So most likely not a driver issue. I'd had this issue for some time and replaced most of the parts. (other than the mobo and CPU). nothing seems to help.

I'll try PCIE clock amplitude. I don't recall seeing setting like that. Where is it? (*EDIT: Found the setting)

What is gen 3 presets? is one "better" than another (or what is the diff?) Is that worth trying each preset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> i've tried a lot of bridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know other folks that also run 4 way Titan X sli and they don't have problems. So most likely not a driver issue. I'd had this issue for some time and replaced most of the parts. (other than the mobo and CPU). nothing seems to help.
> 
> I'll try PCIE clock amplitude. I don't recall seeing setting like that. Where is it? (*EDIT: Found the setting)
> 
> What is gen 3 presets? is one "better" than another (or what is the diff?) Is that worth trying each preset?


use gen3 preset 2.


----------



## Zurv

darn.. it is still wacky. I'll just a 3 way SLI water bridge and be done with it. 4 way has been rubbish since win10 anyway. now I have a slot for the intel 750









thanks for the suggestions jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> darn.. it is still wacky. I'll just a 3 way SLI water bridge and be done with it. 4 way has been rubbish since win10 anyway. now I have a slot for the intel 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the suggestions jpmboy


you're welcome.


----------



## cookiesowns

Who's tried the modded bios ? The raid fixes seem to be nice for me. I have random issues with my 3 drive raid 0 dropping out at times.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Who's tried the modded bios ? The raid fixes seem to be nice for me. I have random issues with my 3 drive raid 0 dropping out at times.


I've had issue with raid on both my rampages V systems. So much so that I don't use raid anymore.
My issue was after a bios update a drive or two dropped out of the raid. I was running raid 0 so that was a big problem. A fix for awhile was going raid 5.. (a drive would still drop, but i could recover) then I just gave up on it


----------



## cookiesowns

Quick test on the modded 1801 with new microcode. Only tested 1.18V @ 4.6 so far, and it's good! Passed 1 run of 2x non pmode, and then below is a pmode result.



Before I was at 1.195V. Anything higher or lower, would cause minor instability. I think I can prob lower to around 1.17 on this bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Vcore increments = 0.012 right?


----------



## Mbbx

Hi, can any one help with the below issue

I have had my rampage v working with sli 980ti. I put it under water working then one day it gets to the first windows screen and hangs, giving me error code 61.

I have taken it all apart and rebuilt, tried old bios, new bios.

Now I am trying a stick of ram at a time and still I get the error. (have 4 sticks)

I've disabled anything to do with usb, disconnected all usb - still get the error.

Any advice?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quick test on the modded 1801 with new microcode. Only tested 1.18V @ 4.6 so far, and it's good! Passed 1 run of 2x non pmode, and then below is a pmode result.
> 
> Before I was at 1.195V. Anything higher or lower, would cause minor instability. I think I can prob lower to around 1.17 on this bios.


Did you measure the vcore and VCCIN off the MB with a DMM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbbx*
> 
> Hi, can any one help with the below issue
> 
> I have had my rampage v working with sli 980ti. I put it under water working then one day it gets to the first windows screen and hangs, giving me error code 61.
> 
> I have taken it all apart and rebuilt, tried old bios, new bios.
> 
> Now I am trying a stick of ram at a time and still I get the error. (have 4 sticks)
> 
> I've disabled anything to do with usb, disconnected all usb - still get the error.
> 
> Any advice?


Hit the clrcmos button and reload the OC settings.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quick test on the modded 1801 with new microcode. Only tested 1.18V @ 4.6 so far, and it's good! Passed 1 run of 2x non pmode, and then below is a pmode result.
> 
> Before I was at 1.195V. Anything higher or lower, would cause minor instability. I think I can prob lower to around 1.17 on this bios.


I was sceptical when I read about this modded bios but there's defiantly something good about it

currently 34mins into OCCT 4.6 @ 1.264v I previously needed 1.280 for OCCT stable and 1.264 would had an error by now
still testing but so far so good


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> I was sceptical when I read about this modded bios but there's defiantly something good about it
> 
> currently 34mins into OCCT 4.6 @ 1.264v I previously needed 1.280 for OCCT stable and 1.264 would had an error by now
> still testing but so far so good


Measured off the motherboard?


----------



## Sem

AIDA64


----------



## Baasha

Okay guys, recently, whenever my computer boots, 8/10 times only 24GB is recognized - running the RAM at 3000Mhz. I have go into BIOS and tweak the boot voltage for the DRAM and when it reboots it gets all 32GB. It is highly annoying since it happens very often and this has never happened before. Any suggestions on getting all the RAM to be recognized without having to tweak voltages 8/10 times I restart or turn the computer on?

I also am going to try the new BIOS.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> AIDA64


Aida64 gives me the same voltage at multimeter (to 0.001v)

Does someone have a SM951 NVMe (or 950 Pro) with Windows 10?
I find it odd to have "only" 1500Mb/s in Seq Read (other people get to have ~2000Mb/s)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Measured off the motherboard?


My voltage checkpoints are very hard to reach. On the previous 1701 bios each 0.001v adjustment will make a difference on the check points I have no reason to doubt this.

The voltage was fairly close to reported VID before. Heat production is also scaling with voltage, so again no doubt the voltage is actually changing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> My voltage checkpoints are very hard to reach. On the previous 1701 bios each 0.001v adjustment will make a difference on the check points I have no reason to doubt this.
> 
> The voltage was fairly close to reported VID before. Heat production is also scaling with voltage, so again no doubt the voltage is actually changing.


how the voltage is "read" by anything other than a DMM is dependent on the the bios and microcode as you know. But hey, enjoy.


----------



## Kimir

I'm on that 1801 modded bios, reading from DMM and voltage reported disparity is the same as before. I too seems to be able to run with a little less voltage on vcore/cache. Well, I'm still testing as I'm trying to pinpoint the issue I'm having, apparently IMC or SA as running memory as stock when fine.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm on that 1801 modded bios, reading from DMM and voltage reported disparity is the same as before. I too seems to be able to run with a little less voltage on vcore/cache. Well, I'm still testing as I'm trying to pinpoint the issue I'm having, apparently IMC or SA as running memory as stock when fine.


Did you have memory / SA issues before 1801? I'm struggling with memory training issues, with otherwise stable settings. Also stress app stable.

I can't rule out OS corruption though, mine simply won't post to Windows 10 anymore.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Did you have memory / SA issues before 1801? I'm struggling with memory training issues, with otherwise stable settings. Also stress app stable.
> 
> I can't rule out OS corruption though, mine simply won't post to Windows 10 anymore.


Yes I did, 2 weeks ago I was fine then thing started to act up... with win10.








I had BSOD with my win10 after updating to the newest build, did a clean install with the new build and got multiple BSOD too, that's why I went on more stability testing again. Good thing I have my w8.1 working fine.
I haven't had training issue myself for awhile, but I've pushed the voltage on that tho.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> use gen3 preset 2.


I can't find that preset option, i saw it the other week and god knows where its hiding.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes I did, 2 weeks ago I was fine then thing started to act up... with win10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had BSOD with my win10 after updating to the newest build, did a clean install with the new build and got multiple BSOD too, that's why I went on more stability testing again. Good thing I have my w8.1 working fine.
> I haven't had training issue myself for awhile, but I've pushed the voltage on that tho.


Interesting. Flipped back to bios 1 with my old settings on 1701, and all is fine. Looks like there's something wonky with the modded bios.

Last thing i did last night was to switch power plan to balanced mode, so maybe there's differences on how the micro code handles speedster power bins.


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Is there a setting in the bios for having the M2 slot in GEN3 (as for the PCIe slot) ?
Or what are the conditions for the M2 in GEN3? Strap 100? Other?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm on that 1801 modded bios, reading from DMM and voltage reported disparity is the same as before. I too seems to be able to run with a little less voltage on vcore/cache. Well, I'm still testing as I'm trying to pinpoint the issue I'm having, apparently IMC or SA as running memory as stock when fine.


Thanks Kimir - good to know, I'm running 1701 and "happy".. it ain't broke.


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Aida64 gives me the same voltage at multimeter (to 0.001v)
> 
> Does someone have a SM951 NVMe (or 950 Pro) with Windows 10?
> I find it odd to have "only" 1500Mb/s in Seq Read (other people get to have ~2000Mb/s)


Install Samsung NVMe driver and it will be OK.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> Install Samsung NVMe driver and it will be OK.


It's the same thing








Seq read to 1500 Mb/s


----------



## ffodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seq read to 1500 Mb/s


Interesting. I had the same speed (~1500 MB/s seq) before I have installed the mentioned driver. Now it is around 2200-2300 MB/s.

Maybe your SM951 is not supported in this driver. (if I remeber well SM951 is an OEM product, maybe that's the "'problem"....)


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffodi*
> 
> Interesting. I had the same speed (~1500 MB/s seq) before I have installed the mentioned driver. Now it is around 2200-2300 MB/s.
> 
> Maybe your SM951 is not supported in this driver. (if I remeber well SM951 is an OEM product, maybe that's the "'problem"....)


With a 950 Pro ?

In Magician, I have this

Link Speed current: 5Gbpps, Max: 10 Gbps
Link Width Current: x4, Max: x4

OC : 46x100 and ram to 3200 C15

I don't understand, if someone can help me to have Link Speed current: 10Gbpps, Max: 10 Gbps
Or it's normal with the SM951 and Rampage V extreme


----------



## tistou77

It's ok, it was just an option in the bios should be left to AUTO, if set according to the Asus advice, M2 slot in GEN 2....

But with this option at AUTO, the frequencies are not "accurate"

Core to 1199.0 / 4599.0mhz (before it was 1200.0 / 4600.0)
Same for the ram and Cache

Really hurts this option


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seq read to 1500 Mb/s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's ok, it was just an option in the bios should be left to AUTO, if set according to the Asus advice, M2 slot in GEN 2....
> 
> But with this option at AUTO, the frequencies are not "accurate"
> 
> Core to 1199.0 / 4599.0mhz (before it was 1200.0 / 4600.0)
> Same for the ram and Cache
> 
> Really hurts this option


do you have the sm951 or 950? if you have the 951, look at the 3rd digit in the P/N. If it is a "H" the SSD is not NVMe, it's ACHI only. "V" is NVMe.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have the sm951 or 950? if you have the 951, look at the 3rd digit in the P/N. If it is a "H" the SSD is not NVMe, it's ACHI only. "V" is NVMe.


It's a SM951 NVMe









With the option to AUTO




If I set the option on the advice of Asus, this flange M2 slot
I'll stay with frequencies "wacky"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's a SM951 NVMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the option to AUTO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I set the option on the advice of Asus, this flange M2 slot
> I'll stay with frequencies "wacky"


if you have HPET enabled it will cost ~300pts in read speed in that benchmark
open an admin cmnd prompt, type:

_bcdedit /set useplatformclock no_

it's should be off by default in Windows 10.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have HPET enabled it will cost ~300pts in read speed in that benchmark
> open an admin cmnd prompt, type:
> 
> _bcdedit /set useplatformclock no_
> 
> it's should be off by default in Windows 10.


I have Windows 10, it's ok ?
It's disabled by default in the bios ?

I do not know if it's done on purpose or if Asus can change this option to be able to set up and have the M2 slot in GEN 3


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Kimir - good to know, I'm running 1701 and "happy".. *it ain't broke.*


Exactly, but since I was doing things from the ground up once again, didn't hurt me to have one of my bios (were both on 1701) updated to the 1801 to give it a try.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Exactly, but since I was doing things from the ground up once again, didn't hurt me to have one of my bios (were both on 1701) updated to the 1801 to give it a try.


Please keep us posted on that new 1801 let us know your thoughts on it


----------



## Mhill2029

I changed the Gen3 to preset 2, rather than auto and my 4-way SLI seems more stable in games like Dirt Rally, which btw refused to work smoothly without microstutters even with an FPS cap on, now it's almost flawless with an FPS cap. The reason for the cap, is that for some reason without one it is unplayable and textures don't seem to be able to draw fast enough to the screen in surround (7680x1440), unless NVidia has broke Gsync surround with recent drivers. Happens in 3 TRI SLI and 4-Way...

Although I wish there was some form of information regarding these Gen3 Preset settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14q-64gtz

The new G.Skill 4x16GB 3200 DDR4.

Will be interesting if they run in an R5E. They are Z170 memory though.


----------



## Mbbx

Hi, any advice to help is welcome.

I have a Asus r5e, 5930k, 32gb corsair vengeance 3200mhz ram, 2x980ti,. M2 drive.

This has all worked on air, overclocked on air.
Moved to water Cooling on all items, CPU monoblock, ram gpu's. Everything worked fine and worked fine overclocked. CPU, ram and gpu's overclocked and working.

Then one day my system hangs at windows splash screen and I get error 61. Restarting from a sleep.

I've tried, clear cos, old bios, newest bios. Rebuilt and reseat everything. Different gpu. One stick of ram at a time, in different slots, 4 pieces of 8gb. Different settings, default, auto, different voltages, different frequencies. Clear cmos.

Still always get error 61 and freeze. Sometimes get messed up blue screen. Get same error if try and reinstall windows.

I'm going to RMA this board, only 1 month old.

Does this sound normal for such an expensive board?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbbx*
> 
> Hi, any advice to help is welcome.
> 
> I have a Asus r5e, 5930k, 32gb corsair vengeance 3200mhz ram, 2x980ti,. M2 drive.
> 
> This has all worked on air, overclocked on air.
> Moved to water Cooling on all items, CPU monoblock, ram gpu's. Everything worked fine and worked fine overclocked. CPU, ram and gpu's overclocked and working.
> 
> Then one day my system hangs at windows splash screen and I get error 61. Restarting from a sleep.
> 
> I've tried, clear cos, old bios, newest bios. Rebuilt and reseat everything. Different gpu. One stick of ram at a time, in different slots, 4 pieces of 8gb. Different settings, default, auto, different voltages, different frequencies. Clear cmos.
> 
> Still always get error 61 and freeze. Sometimes get messed up blue screen. Get same error if try and reinstall windows.
> 
> I'm going to RMA this board, only 1 month old.
> 
> Does this sound normal for such an expensive board?


i think the error is b1 and I've been having that trouble all of a sudden after flashing the 1801 bios. I think it may have to do with my Titan X bios but eventually if I hit reset over and over I get into bios, can apply my OC settings and then I'm okay and everything boots fine. Before applying the OC settings it'll go to 79 on the bios display for a bit, a few more numbers then b1. Hitting reset maybe 20 times or more gets me into the bios, I apply my OC, then it boots fine. The trouble seems to be the default bios settings and incompatibility with my Titan X bios. If I reset the bios with the switch on the backplate of my MB or F5 in bios then reboot, 61 error. I'd RMA my MB but I don't have another I can use in the meantime or another working PC and I'm fine when my OC settings finally are set.









It does the same with older bios's as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> i think the error is b1 and I've been having that trouble all of a sudden after flashing the 1801 bios. I think it may have to do with my Titan X bios but eventually if I hit reset over and over I get into bios, can apply my OC settings and then I'm okay and everything boots fine. Before applying the OC settings it'll go to 79 on the bios display for a bit, a few more numbers then b1. Hitting reset maybe 20 times or more gets me into the bios, I apply my OC, then it boots fine. The trouble seems to be the default bios settings and incompatibility with my Titan X bios. If I reset the bios with the switch on the backplate of my MB or F5 in bios then reboot, 61 error. I'd RMA my MB but I don't have another I can use in the meantime or another working PC and I'm fine when my OC settings finally are set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does the same with older bios's as well.


Oh wait, I get a black screen, no bios screen, no Windows loading screen, so may not be the same thing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably instability, run some stress tests


----------



## JunkaDK

Hello









Recently got a R5E and decided to put the OC panel in my PC.

I don't get why it says the CPU FAN is running at 2300+ RPM, when the 2 fans on my Corsair H110i GT is running at approx 900RPM..

Can anyone help with this ?









Best Regards,

Junka


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently got a R5E and decided to put the OC panel in my PC.
> 
> I don't get why it says the CPU FAN is running at 2300+ RPM, when the 2 fans on my Corsair H110i GT is running at approx 900RPM..
> 
> Can anyone help with this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Junka


If you have the connector from the H110i GT on the CPU fan header it'll show your pump speed. And you must not have the pump on the performance options, it runs at close to 2800 rpm if you do.

I have the same AIO.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have the connector from the H110i GT on the CPU fan header it'll show your pump speed. And you must not have the pump on the performance options, it runs at close to 2800 rpm if you do.
> 
> I have the same AIO.


So where do i connect it if i want the display to show the CPU fan speeds?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So where do i connect it if i want the display to show the CPU fan speeds?


You need to hook up the fans directly to the CPU header to do that. The fan one fan to two fan connector that came ith the H110i GT will work or one of these.

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NA-SYC1-Accessory-4-pin-Y-Cables/dp/B00KG8K5CY/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1450729724&sr=8-39&keywords=on+fan+four+pin+to+two+four+pin


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You need to hook up the fans directly to the CPU header to do that. The fan one fan to two fan connector that came ith the H110i GT will work or one of these.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NA-SYC1-Accessory-4-pin-Y-Cables/dp/B00KG8K5CY/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1450729724&sr=8-39&keywords=on+fan+four+pin+to+two+four+pin


Ahh allright







I get it. Thanks alot.. kinda thinking just get rid of the OC panel.. Asus Front Base looks cooler


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So where do i connect it if i want the display to show the CPU fan speeds?


Alternately if you don't want to use a fan splitter you can just hook up each fan to CPU headers 'A' and 'B', the two headers at the top. It might be better that way just due to the fact you would be using two high performance fans on one header with the splitter and I'm not sure if it has enough voltage to do so properly but I could be wrong. It does have enough voltage with a splitter attached to the H110i GT fan headers for sure as they are hooked up with the pump to a SATA power connector.









Anyone know if you can run two high RPM fans on one motherboard fan header okay with a four pin fan splitter?







:


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Alternately if you don't want to use a fan splitter you can just hook up each fan to CPU headers 'A' and 'B', the two headers at the top. It might be better that way just due to the fact you would be using two high performance fans on one header with the splitter and I'm not sure if it has enough voltage to do so properly but I could be wrong. It does have enough voltage with a splitter attached to the H110i GT fan headers for sure as they are hooked up with the pump to a SATA power connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you can run two high RPM fans on one motherboard fan header okay with a four pin fan splitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


So if i connect the fans directly to the CPU headers, will i still be able to control the speeds using the Corsair Link software?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So if i connect the fans directly to the CPU headers, will i still be able to control the speeds using the Corsair Link software?


No, you won't be able to control them with Corsair Link but you can configure custom fan profiles in the bios. They are four pin PWM fans so use the PWM option in the bios if you do.









In the BIOS it's lower in the 'Monitor' section.


----------



## devilhead

Hi, so i have question, where i should plug my corsair link USB dongle? Because i already use 2x usb for my aquaero and farbwerk.


----------



## Kimir

Move the left circle red circle to the second row on the right one (or vis versa), that clear it for corsair link.
And please get rid of the protective film on the PCH!! green circle.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Move the left circle red circle to the second row on the right one (or vis versa), that clear it for corsair link.
> And please get rid of the protective film on the PCH!! green circle.


heh, have tryed that stuff before to move it, but it is not enough pins in that lower usb place and it doesn't work


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi, so i have question, where i should plug my corsair link USB dongle? Because i already use 2x usb for my aquaero and farbwerk.


http://www.amazon.com/CablesOnline-20-Pin-Motherboard-Adapter-USB3-AD24/dp/B00E42A4L0


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, have tryed that stuff before to move it, but it is not enough pins in that lower usb place and it doesn't work


Odd, you have two "one line" connector, they should be able to work each on their own line. btw on your pic, the one on the right seems to be plugged incorrectly, the red wire should be on the same side as the one on the left port.


----------



## DarCraft

I have a liquid cooling system with the following characteristics:
Intel Core i7 5960X 4.5GHz 1.25v
ASUS Rampage V Extreme (BIOS 1801) / SSD - Samsung 850 Pro 1Tb
Zotac GeForce GTX Titan + EK-FC Titan SE,
EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock, D5 pump,
Rads: Magicool Copper Radiator Triple 180 + XSPC RX120 Single
Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 32GB Kit @ DDR4-3000 CL15-16-16 @1.35V
Sound Blaster ZxR
EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 / Corsair Gold AX1200

*When overclocking the processor to a frequency of 4.5GHz on the motherboard Asus Rampage V Extreme, EVGA power supply emits a cracking noise.*

*Recorded noise:* http://www93.zippyshare.com/v/YzLSKSRT/file.html

Connected both EATX12V_1 and EATX12V_2 power connectors.

I tried to change the power supply to Corsair, reduce the frequency of the processor to 4.3 and 4.4, but the crackle of the power supply remains.

*The crackling disappears until you reset the BIOS to default settings.*

I suspect that it is necessary to limit the voltage on the motherboard, as most of the settings on the Auto. Please tell me, where is the problem?

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81440-When-overclocking-5960RVE-EVGA-power-supply-emits-a-cracking-noise!-Please-Help!&p=561265&posted=1#post561265


----------



## PipJones

Help ...

Just fitted a new H100i GTX, temps dropped - so i thought i'd push for a higher o/c.

Gave up pushing further so went to re-load original BIOS settings.

They won't load - it just hangs on the "Load from Profile" screen after selecting "Yes".

I've tried a CMOS reset, unplugging peripherals - still won't load my profile.

Any ideas?


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Help ...
> 
> Just fitted a new H100i GTX, temps dropped - so i thought i'd push for a higher o/c.
> 
> Gave up pushing further so went to re-load original BIOS settings.
> 
> They won't load - it just hangs on the "Load from Profile" screen after selecting "Yes".
> 
> I've tried a CMOS reset, unplugging peripherals - still won't load my profile.
> 
> Any ideas?


But the reset works right?

What bios? I have been playing with 1801 recently and get the same thing sometimes. I will load a profile that I know is completely stable and it hangs. I normally just get a black screen. Reset, go in and just set the core, voltage and ram to something close to it. Then reset and try to load it.


----------



## PipJones

*EDIT: BIOS 170x

Yeah, CMOS reset worked, but still could not load my "known good, i saved it before i made changes" BIOS ...

I found the answer elsewhere - disable CSM, reboot, load profile.

Credit:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77624-Bios-Saved-OC-Profiles-WON-T-Load

*Note, this solution only worked for me if I removed my m2 sata drive from the motherboard.

Time to step away from the O/C ... I've got presents to wrap!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Help ...
> 
> Just fitted a new H100i GTX, temps dropped - so i thought i'd push for a higher o/c.
> 
> Gave up pushing further so went to re-load original BIOS settings.
> 
> They won't load - it just hangs on the "Load from Profile" screen after selecting "Yes".
> 
> I've tried a CMOS reset, unplugging peripherals - still won't load my profile.
> 
> Any ideas?


Happens sometimes. Just need to manually apply your OC settings. I've even had that happen trying to load the profile settings that I've saved to USB more then once.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Happens sometimes. Just need to manually apply your OC settings. I've even had that happen trying to load the profile settings that I've saved to USB more then once.


Oh, I see you've found an answer. That's good to know.


----------



## Mbbx

Give you an update on my issues with error code 61, my cpu has gone funny. I tried the motherboard with another cpu and it worked fine.

Tried my faulty cpu and have got it working if i disable core2!!!!!!! Anyone come across this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbbx*
> 
> Hi, any advice to help is welcome.
> 
> I have a Asus r5e, 5930k, 32gb corsair vengeance 3200mhz ram, 2x980ti,. M2 drive.
> 
> This has all worked on air, overclocked on air.
> Moved to water Cooling on all items, CPU monoblock, ram gpu's. Everything worked fine and worked fine overclocked. CPU, ram and gpu's overclocked and working.
> 
> Then one day my system hangs at windows splash screen and I get error 61. Restarting from a sleep.
> 
> I've tried, clear cos, old bios, newest bios. Rebuilt and reseat everything. Different gpu. One stick of ram at a time, in different slots, 4 pieces of 8gb. Different settings, default, auto, different voltages, different frequencies. Clear cmos.
> 
> Still always get error 61 and freeze. Sometimes get messed up blue screen. Get same error if try and reinstall windows.
> 
> I'm going to RMA this board, only 1 month old.
> 
> Does this sound normal for such an expensive board?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CablesOnline-20-Pin-Motherboard-Adapter-USB3-AD24/dp/B00E42A4L0


I use one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-IU01-Internal-Expansion-Black/dp/B0031ESKJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1451131128&sr=1-1&keywords=nzxt+usb+expansion+internal


----------



## DarCraft

*Please help advice, there is a problem with turning on the computer.*

Sometimes, when you turn on the computer, the computer does not go to the POST, simply rotate the fans, lit only light power and nothing else.

The computer successfully starts only after switching off the power supply unit for 10 minutes or by resetting the BIOS.

System without overclocking.

Intel Core i7 5960X
ASUS Rampage V Extreme (BIOS 1801) / SSD - Samsung 850 Pro 1Tb
Zotac GeForce GTX Titan + EK-FC Titan SE,
EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock, D5 pump,
Rads: Magicool Copper Radiator Triple 180 + XSPC RX120 Single
Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 32GB Kit
Sound Blaster ZxR
EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarCraft*
> 
> *Please help advice, there is a problem with turning on the computer.*
> 
> Sometimes, when you turn on the computer, the computer does not go to the POST, simply rotate the fans, lit only light power and nothing else.
> 
> The computer successfully starts only after switching off the power supply unit for 10 minutes or by resetting the BIOS.
> 
> System without overclocking.
> 
> Intel Core i7 5960X
> ASUS Rampage V Extreme (BIOS 1801) / SSD - Samsung 850 Pro 1Tb
> Zotac GeForce GTX Titan + EK-FC Titan SE,
> EK-FB ASUS R5E Monoblock, D5 pump,
> Rads: Magicool Copper Radiator Triple 180 + XSPC RX120 Single
> Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 32GB Kit
> Sound Blaster ZxR
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2


what Q-code is showing during the failed start-up?


----------



## DarCraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what Q-code is showing during the failed start-up?


OK, next time I take a look at the motherboard and write down the Q-code.


----------



## bfedorov11

I am trying to setup adaptive voltage. I used offset on my other boards so I am unsure.. the spot for core voltage turbo should be your target voltage right? I just found it odd when I used 1.19v in adaptive, IA in hwmonitor showed 3v+. I assume that is just an error from using adaptive?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I am trying to setup adaptive voltage. I used offset on my other boards so I am unsure.. the spot for core voltage turbo should be your target voltage right? I just found it odd when I used 1.19v in adaptive, IA in hwmonitor showed 3v+. I assume that is just an error from using adaptive?


The total voltage should be displayed in the UEFI under the selected fields. Simply enter the voltage you require into the additional turbo voltage field and leave the offset field blank. Use AISuite or AIDA64 or better still a DMM to confirm voltages. I would imagine the reading you are getting is the result of a polling error.


----------



## thrgk

is there anyway I can use a program that will shut down the computer if the RPM of the flow meter (hooked to the mobo via 3pin) is below a certain point that I tell it (or 0)? OR would I need to plug the 3pin flow meter into a fan controller?

I just want the computer to shut down if the flow is 0 (meaning pumps stopped)

EDIT:

or can I tell the bios to shut down computer if RPM of the pumps get to 0? be cheaper and easier if possible

YES i know CPU has shutdown protection but still...


----------



## KedarWolf

Hey,

If anyone is getting a black screen with BIOS error code b1 (it looks like bios code 61 bit if there is no line on the b across the top it isn't a 6) the fix is to change the jumper on the L2N switch to on, then put the Slow Mode switch on as well, boot into bios, it'll take a minute to boot, set your OC settings or apply your OC profile, hit F10, reboot.

Then shut down, put the L2N switch back off and your Slow mode switch off, problem solved!!









It won't boot until you put the L2N jumper and Slow Mode switch off but you needed to apply your OC settings, so after hitting F10 and rebooting hold the power switch until it shuts off, change the switches, then start it up.

i might be getting that error because I keep my place ridiculously cold and is a cold boot error at default bios settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is there anyway I can use a program that will shut down the computer if the RPM of the flow meter (hooked to the mobo via 3pin) is below a certain point that I tell it (or 0)? OR would I need to plug the 3pin flow meter into a fan controller?
> 
> I just want the computer to shut down if the flow is 0 (meaning pumps stopped)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> or can I tell the bios to shut down computer if RPM of the pumps get to 0? be cheaper and easier if possible
> 
> YES i know CPU has shutdown protection but still...


did you figure this out yet?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you figure this out yet?


Not yet, havent had time to do much bios fiddling yet, I think I know I saw a way tho in the manual on doing other stuff while back.


----------



## jikdoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> If anyone is getting a black screen with BIOS error code b1 (it looks like bios code 61 bit if there is no line on the b across the top it isn't a 6) the fix is to change the jumper on the L2N switch to on, then put the Slow Mode switch on as well, boot into bios, it'll take a minute to boot, set your OC settings or apply your OC profile, hit F10, reboot.
> 
> Then shut down, put the L2N switch back off and your Slow mode switch off, problem solved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't boot until you put the L2N jumper and Slow Mode switch off but you needed to apply your OC settings, so after hitting F10 and rebooting hold the power switch until it shuts off, change the switches, then start it up.
> 
> i might be getting that error because I keep my place ridiculously cold and is a cold boot error at default bios settings.


whoa, i was getting this error randomly a few months ago, not so much lately. figured it was a ghost in the machine.

jinu


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm on that 1801 modded bios, reading from DMM and voltage reported disparity is the same as before. I too seems to be able to run with a little less voltage on vcore/cache. Well, I'm still testing as I'm trying to pinpoint the issue I'm having, apparently IMC or SA as running memory as stock when fine.


I tried the modded 1801 bios. Was getting blue screens and random reboots. Back on the stock 1801, zero troubles.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried the modded 1801 bios. Was getting blue screens and random reboots. Back on the stock 1801, zero troubles.


Roger that, well I'm back to 1701 (switched from bios 2 to 1) as I couldn't get my memory to 3200, I thought I had the issue as well on 1701 prior to try the modded 1801 on secondary bios but I just don't know anymore, I'm back to testing with that.


----------



## kaistledine

Morning forum

Had a night nightmare with my system .

Had a new motherboard installed due to a faulty old one which has now underlined a faulty CPU ... Not fun at all . How ever with the new motherboard I'm getting the following issue . wanted to make sure that its not a faulty motherboard and its just the CPU.

Socket A1, C1 , D1 Are all fine and work correctly
Slot B1 how ever shows the RAM connected in the BIOS but does not read the RAM make or memory size
Slot A2 ,B2 don't show anything connected in at all .

Anyway to confirm this as a faulty motherboard and not the cpu anyone ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Morning forum
> 
> Had a night nightmare with my system .
> 
> Had a new motherboard installed due to a faulty old one which has now underlined a faulty CPU ... Not fun at all . How ever with the new motherboard I'm getting the following issue . wanted to make sure that its not a faulty motherboard and its just the CPU.
> 
> Socket A1, C1 , D1 Are all fine and work correctly
> Slot B1 how ever shows the RAM connected in the BIOS but does not read the RAM make or memory size
> Slot A2 ,B2 don't show anything connected in at all .
> 
> Anyway to confirm this as a faulty motherboard and not the cpu anyone ?


Have you tried to reseat the CPU?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried to reseat the CPU?


Have done once but can always do it again . Need to have a proper check of all the pins as well on the motherboard at some point to make sure .


----------



## MerkageTurk

Whats with all the issues with the rampage v??

My rampage iv never had these issues.

I got my full refund back after two rmas and still to no avail


----------



## Kimir

What issues, I have none with mine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Not one issue here either with the R5E.


----------



## Praz

Hello

More times than not the issues are user error. As far as the above, going from memory, the first board was rendered unusable after an attempted botched flash. The latest board suffered a broken PCIe slot while removing the graphics card. The RMA was refused because of customer induced damage and the repair was going to be billable. Hopefully a refund indicates that a move is being made to a different brand.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi no not me but what others have posted on here.

I will be waiting for the newer chip of rampage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi no not me but what others have posted on here.
> 
> I will be waiting for the newer chip of rampage.


Do you not think that it's vague blanket statement posts like your own that people read in the same way as you are doing and take it for granted that there are problems?

A more realistic blanket statement would be that there really aren't that many issues with the current crop of boards that aren't easily overcome by either reading the manual or proper operation.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I did have two issues,

Firstly problems booting etc as mentioned by Praz which was rma as it was under a week with the e tailer

secondly, the pcie broke again mentioned by a fellow member, but this was physically damaged hence ASUS said I had to pay for it to be fixed which I was quoted over £100.

Which is just insane.

But all okay now as the etailer accepted my return.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Please help me understand why I cannot figure out how to set an offset voltage for VCCSA? It seems as though I can only set a manual voltage.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Please help me understand why I cannot figure out how to set an offset voltage for VCCSA? It seems as though I can only set a manual voltage.


You are in "Fully Manual Mode"?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Correct. I am away from my computer, so I don't have the menu in front of me. I need to change from manual to...?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Correct. I am away from my computer, so I don't have the menu in front of me. I need to change from manual to...?


Disable Full Manual voltage control. Set vcore to manual, cache to offset or manual and VSa will always be offset.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Disable Full Manual voltage control. Set vcore to manual, cache to offset or manual and VSa will always be offset.


Thank you, I will try that. G.Skill 64GB 2800MHz kit gives me more hassle than did mixing two 32GB Adata kits.

Joy, I get to reinstall Windows 10 again as hibernation corrupted my raid 0 install yet again. I meant to disable hibernation but forgot. I sure wish it would just work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thank you, I will try that. G.Skill 64GB 2800MHz kit gives me more hassle than did mixing two 32GB Adata kits.
> 
> Joy, I get to reinstall Windows 10 again as hibernation corrupted my raid 0 install yet again. I meant to disable hibernation but forgot. I sure wish it would just work.


Hibernation shouldn't corrupt a raid array unless the disks are not TLER capable. Can't believe that the 730 is not TLER enabled.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well it freaks out. I am getting machine_check_exception now. I tried reinstalling windows from an iso and the window logo comes up and freezes on the first dot that would turn into the spinning ring of dots.

I am reformatting the drive the iso is on. When done I will try and reinstall windows. Right now I am getting nothing. I want to hulk smash this box.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Well it freaks out. I am getting machine_check_exception now. I tried reinstalling windows from an iso and the window logo comes up and freezes on the first dot that would turn into the spinning ring of dots.
> 
> I am reformatting the drive the iso is on. When done I will try and reinstall windows. Right now I am getting nothing. I want to hulk smash this box.


MCE or in some failure scenarios, WHEA_uncorrectable is CPU based - usually vcore, or possibly cache AFAIK. You are installing windows with bone-stock default bios settings?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thank you, I will try that. G.Skill 64GB 2800MHz kit gives me more hassle than did mixing two 32GB Adata kits.


Hello

I picked up a second set of 32GB Ripjaws V to see what can be done with 64GB at 3200MHz. Might be a while now before I can get to testing that though. Went to Performance PC's to pick up a Heatkiller IV and got carried away with the 10% off XMAS coupon.


----------



## porta john

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I picked up a second set of 32GB Ripjaws V to see what can be done with 64GB at 3200MHz. Might be a while now before I can get to testing that though. Went to Performance PC's to pick up a Heatkiller IV and got carried away with the 10% off XMAS coupon.


Advice for next trip.Take it or leave it.Leave wallet at home.Take enough cash to buy only item/s interested in.









If you can run 64GB @ 3200 im in.Looking forward to results.


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol good lord what else did you buy. I'd love to be proved wrong but I'm going to take a probability wager and say 3200mhz with that much memory might be a touch out of reach but look forward to seeing what you manage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> I picked up a second set of 32GB Ripjaws V to see what can be done with 64GB at 3200MHz. Might be a while now before I can get to testing that though. Went to Performance PC's to pick up a Heatkiller IV and got carried away with the 10% off XMAS coupon.











This is all too familiar..." we saved $90" !









(cool - if anyone can get 3200 on 64GB in 8 slots... u da man)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol good lord what else did you buy. I'd love to be proved wrong but I'm going to take a probability wager and say 3200mhz with that much memory might be a touch out of reach but look forward to seeing what you manage


don't bet against the Praz dude.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> MCE or in some failure scenarios, WHEA_uncorrectable is CPU based - usually vcore, or possibly cache AFAIK. You are installing windows with bone-stock default bios settings?


Yep. So I pulled the four intel 730 480gb ssds I had in raid 0 and swapped in four new ones. Everything went in without a hitch. After downloading various software, an amazing amount went in automatically like the most recent nvidia driver and the drivers for my keyboard mouse etc. I ran AS SSD benchmark and the issues I had with write speeds are gone. The read speeds are the same plus or minus a few MB/s but the write went from sub 400 to just under 1200. I really hope that the issues I was having were all related to that. One by one I will test the four drives that I pulled and see if they meet spec. The ones that pass will go into the "waiting for 35 rep pile" and the one or ones that don't will get thrown in with the dirty diapers my son makes.

I can't believe I overlooked the fully manual setting. I had wondered for the longest time how on earth people were setting the voltages they were using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I picked up a second set of 32GB Ripjaws V to see what can be done with 64GB at 3200MHz. Might be a while now before I can get to testing that though. Went to Performance PC's to pick up a Heatkiller IV and got carried away with the 10% off XMAS coupon.


That heatkiller unit is a nice looking slab.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all too familiar..." we saved $90" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cool - if anyone can get 3200 on 64GB in 8 slots... u da man)
> don't bet against the Praz dude.


It's not betting against Praz, it's betting against what I'm gauging is potentially possible on these CPU or at least most samples. In other words it's not a question of ability, if anyone is equipped to tackle it I'd rather take his word on it than most


----------



## Jpmboy

The problem will be after Praz pulls it off, we think we can too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The problem will be after Praz pulls it off, we think we can too.


The contrast is I've seen a lot of users on OCUK claim stability with fairly high density kits or mixing yet they never show any results. So it's always good to get honest feedback for a change as well. 64GB 3200 isn't something I've seen anyone in the community achieve yet


----------



## Kimir

I sure shown enough failed attempt on getting my memory back to stable at 3200.








I've played with those DQ/DQS/CLK de-emphasis in tubroV, but no success so far (had up to 3h stable of Aida at some point). I do have seen an increase on the CLK de-emphasis from what I used to have (0.05v increase). I wanted to toy more with those in the bios along with the other related parameter there is in there (not only the de-emphasis), but it doesn't show the value it's at in the bios. So it's like doing things blind, so it's a no can do.
Also made sure my ram is still stable at this speed with Stressapptest, and it passed 6h in there so it is.

It's too bad it got unstable at the moment when I was looking at some Geil Dragon serie white (those, 2 kits to run at 3200)


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried to reseat the CPU?


Yes I've re-seated the CPU and still cannot get any of those lanes working.

Bit of a buggery this one it seems


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol good lord what else did you buy. I'd love to be proved wrong but I'm going to take a probability wager and say 3200mhz with that much memory might be a touch out of reach but look forward to seeing what you manage


I bought enough to redo both of the loops. I will reuse the radiators, fans, pumps and reservoirs. 3200 might require a bit of work but I think it is doable at 2N. 1N is most likely out of reach fully stable with usable voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all too familiar..." we saved $90" !


I took advantage of the New Year coupon last night and bought another $200.00. That coupon covered the shipping costs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That heatkiller unit is a nice looking slab.


I've always been partial to the Heatkiller. The craftsmanship is unmatched.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> I bought enough to redo both of the loops. I will reuse the radiators, fans, pumps and reservoirs. 3200 might require a bit of work but I think it is doable at 2N. 1N is most likely out of reach fully stable with usable voltages.
> I took advantage of the New Year coupon last night and bought another $200.00. That coupon covered the shipping costs.
> I've always been partial to the Heatkiller. The craftsmanship is unmatched.


Can certainly get expensive which is why I'm trying to hold out replacing my loop a little longer. Although I replaced both my D5 pumps in December as they were coming up to 3 years old


----------



## thrgk

Heyi was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy a LN2 enable/disable cap? It's the black cap that you put over the pins. I lost mine and I don't use LN2 so I am kind of worried .

Thanks

edit: I think it's the LN2 jumper switch ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Is it not just a 2 pin jumper? Don't have any laying around I take it?


----------



## thrgk

It's small. I am not sure what it is tbh. Know anywhere I can buy one? All I have is a 2 pin psu jumper


----------



## Silent Scone

It's just a standard 2 pin jumper.

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9044


----------



## Praz

Hello

A jumper from an old hard or optical drive is the same.


----------



## Kimir

Dis thing, I just salvaged a bunch from boards that were going to the bin.


----------



## thrgk

Could I buy one from you and u mail it? I don't have any from an old hard drive, I never took one apart.

If you want I'll buy one and could you drop it in an envelope for me?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kimir

From France to you would kill the deal I think, it would be better find someone near to you.


----------



## thrgk

Oh yea. I'll order from spark fun. Tyvm for the help


----------



## sperson1

I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just went back to 1701 bios because 1801 was only reporting 12 out of 16 gb of ram


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just went back to 1701 bios because 1801 was only reporting 12 out of 16 gb of ram


Most likely memory instability


----------



## thrgk

Can I use the computer without the 2 pin jumper or no?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I use the computer without the 2 pin jumper or no?


Yup, just tried, boot up fine.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most likely memory instability


I figured it was something it was weird cpuz showed 16 total gb but only 12 was usable so i wanted to make sure it wasnt the bios so i switched back to 1701 and it fixed the issue


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Heyi was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy a LN2 enable/disable cap? It's the black cap that you put over the pins. I lost mine and I don't use LN2 so I am kind of worried .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit: I think it's the LN2 jumper switch ?


If the pin is off the jumper go into your BIOS. If 'Maximum Voltage' on CPU and Cache is there right below where you set the voltages normally, it is highlighted in red, then you are booting into L2N mode.

I know because my board is bugged and at default BIOS settings I need to boot into L2N mode by changing the jumper and hit the 'Slow' Mode' switch on, apply my overclock settings, reboot, then turn L2N mode and Slow Mode off again. After applying my OC settings I'm fine though.









If you are booting into L2N mode I'd really look into going to any PC store and buying a jumper.









You have no idea how much trouble I had after flashing the latest BIOS until I figured out I needed to do this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Could I buy one from you and u mail it? I don't have any from an old hard drive, I never took one apart.
> 
> If you want I'll buy one and could you drop it in an envelope for me?
> 
> Thanks everyone


the mechanical HDD jumper is on the outside of the drive near where the connections are (slave/host jumper)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> I bought enough to redo both of the loops. I will reuse the radiators, fans, pumps and reservoirs. 3200 might require a bit of work but I think it is doable at 2N. 1N is most likely out of reach fully stable with usable voltages.
> I took advantage of the New Year coupon last night and bought another $200.00. That coupon covered the shipping costs.
> I've always been partial to the Heatkiller. The craftsmanship is unmatched.


Are you running 4 dimms or 8? I couldn't get 1N working with 8x8GB. Haven't tried that hard though.

If running 4x16GB that might be reasonable.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I figured it was something it was weird cpuz showed 16 total gb but only 12 was usable so i wanted to make sure it wasnt the bios so i switched back to 1701 and it fixed the issue


1801 doesn't behave nicely for me either. I figure it may require more tuning on mem and SA


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1801 doesn't behave nicely for me either. I figure it may require more tuning on mem and SA


On 1801 I have 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 HCI MemTest stable at 3200 16-16-16-36 1T with 1.1 'System Agent', 1.4 'DRAM Voltage' and 1.39v 'DRAM Eventual Voltage' . 140% 'DRAM Current Capability' and Extreme 'DRAM Power Phase Control'.

On 1701 to have my RAM Stable at 3200 I was 1.4v 'DRAM Voltage', 1.4v 'DRAM Eventual Voltage', 0.98 'System Agent', 140% 'Current Capability' and 'Optimised' Power Phase Control

But to be completely stable OCCT and RealBench 2.41 I lowered my overall overclock from 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ Cache to 4.4GHZ CPU, 4.2GHZ Cache. Keeps voltages and temps low. I could game at 4.6GHZ without crashes but stress testing the temps would be a bit too high and RealBench would cause reboots even on 1701.

I'm going to post as a Spoiler my relevant overclocked settings RealBench, HCI and OCCT stable. If you don't see a setting it's on Auto.

Edit: I had lowered some voltages on last nights post. The top five pictures are changes I made since then. I ran RealBench 2.41 for four hours last night successfully with the changed voltages. Running HCI MemTest today while at work.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just went back to 1701 bios because 1801 was only reporting 12 out of 16 gb of ram


I've literally just RMA'd my board for the same issue ...

Didnt matter what Bios I had

Slot A2, B1, B2 would not register any ram


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Are you running 4 dimms or 8? I couldn't get 1N working with 8x8GB. Haven't tried that hard though.
> 
> If running 4x16GB that might be reasonable.


It will be 8x8 given he's bought another Ripjaw kit I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On 1801 I have 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 HCI MemTest stable at 3200 16-16-16-36 1T with 1.1 'System Agent', 1.4 'DRAM Voltage' and 1.39v 'DRAM Eventual Voltage' . 140% 'DRAM Current Capability' and Extreme 'DRAM Power Phase Control'.
> 
> On 1701 to have my RAM Stable at 3200 I was 1.4v 'DRAM Voltage', 1.4v 'DRAM Eventual Voltage', 0.98 'System Agent', 140% 'Current Capability' and 'Optimised' Power Phase Control
> 
> But to be completely stable OCCT and RealBench 2.41 I lowered my overall overclock from 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ Cache to 4.4GHZ CPU, 4.2GHZ Cache. Keeps voltages and temps low. I could game at 4.6GHZ without crashes but stress testing the temps would be a bit too high and RealBench would cause reboots even on 1701.
> 
> I'm going to post as a Spoiler my relevant overclocked settings RealBench, HCI and OCCT stable. If you don't see a setting it's on Auto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What memory kit are you using, have you tested memory stability with something like GSAT?

http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-288-Pin-PC4-24000-F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB/dp/B00S0E7NQM

Is it this one?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It will be 8x8 given he's bought another Ripjaw kit I think.
> 
> What memory kit are you using, have you tested memory stability with something like GSAT?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-288-Pin-PC4-24000-F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB/dp/B00S0E7NQM
> 
> Is it this one?


Yes, that kit. F4-3000C15Q2-32GRBB http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q2-32grbb

Edit: I think GSAT is the linux test, right? Don't have my Linux Mint installed at the moment, had some BIOS issues I talked about before and haven't reinstalled it. But I'm running 16 instances of HCI MemTest at 1700 mb while I'm at work. Last night RealBench ran four hours with no errors.









Second edit: I had two 4x8gb G.Skill 2800 kits http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-2800c16q-32grk on the same CPU (5960x), 8x8gb 64gb in total and I had a ton of trouble even getting it to run 2800 16-16-16-36 2T. Might be because I was mixing two separate kits, have heard it's not a good idea.


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I don't know if this happened to anyone else but I just went back to 1701 bios because 1801 was only reporting 12 out of 16 gb of ram


Just to let you know I got a replacement motherboard and it fixed the issue.

How ever the Bios of 1801 /1701 did not effect the issue


----------



## sperson1

Yeah I was in my bios today looking over my Volts and my core volt I have it put in as 1.27 but it shows 1.289 but cpuz and hw and xtu all show 1.27 I feel like there is a bug


----------



## alancsalt

When you enter it you have LLC on maybe, and loaded you are getting some vdrop/vdroop with load. Doesn't sound like a big difference either way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Yeah I was in my bios today looking over my Volts and my core volt I have it put in as 1.27 but it shows 1.289 but cpuz and hw and xtu all show 1.27 I feel like there is a bug


Remember, AFAIK cpuZ does not read vcore on x99 due to how the power rail is configured, it reads VID and in 16mV increments. Use AID64 and you can see the difference between reading VID and vcore.


----------



## Dagamus NM

@Jpmboy So I tested the four Intel 730 series drives and all ran at reported speeds. I don't know what to make of it, when I had these four in raid 0 I had 1400MB/s read and 330MB/s write. Now with the four new drives I see 1400MB/s read, 1300MB/s write. I am approximating but there is a huge difference here.

So strange. Well, at least things are working as they are supposed to now. Maybe I will try them in two raid 0 pairs and see how they behave before selling them. All report 100% life in HWinfo. I don't know if that means anything with respect to their actual life but these were gently used and no way ever near filled up, maybe 500GB of 1.72TB.

I don't think I want to spend any more time trouble shooting this. Just wondering if anybody has ever experienced a raid 0 offering far below expected performance, then swapping out the exact same drives on the exact same hardware and it working right while all of the individual drives test out fine.

They just wouldn't play nice together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> @Jpmboy So I tested the four Intel 730 series drives and all ran at reported speeds. I don't know what to make of it, when I had these four in raid 0 I had 1400MB/s read and 330MB/s write. Now with the four new drives I see 1400MB/s read, 1300MB/s write. I am approximating but there is a huge difference here.
> 
> So strange. Well, at least things are working as they are supposed to now. Maybe I will try them in two raid 0 pairs and see how they behave before selling them. All report 100% life in HWinfo. I don't know if that means anything with respect to their actual life but these were gently used and no way ever near filled up, maybe 500GB of 1.72TB.
> 
> I don't think I want to spend any more time trouble shooting this. Just wondering if anybody has ever experienced a raid 0 offering far below expected performance, then swapping out the exact same drives on the exact same hardware and it working right while all of the individual drives test out fine.
> 
> They just wouldn't play nice together.


I think @Silent Scone runs a 4 disk R0... maybe he has a clue what's doing on?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 1801 doesn't behave nicely for me either. I figure it may require more tuning on mem and SA


I think I'm going back to 1701 as well. On 1801 I can get four hours of RealBench in okay but when I run my instances of HCI Memtest I get blue screens and reboots. Never had this issue with 1701, could get to 800% on a 11 hour run while at work.


----------



## ht_addict

Just picked up the board to match with my 5930k. Can anyone point me in the direction of a step by step overclocking of the cpu and dram. Using the Bios preselect setting for 6c, I'm a 46x on all cores at 1.35v. Was able to run Firestrike, Ultra and Extreme with no issues. Stressing with AIDA64 for 30min maxes temp at 78-80oC. Want to push I more.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Just picked up the board to match with my 5930k. Can anyone point me in the direction of a step by step overclocking of the cpu and dram. Using the Bios preselect setting for 6c, I'm a 46x on all cores at 1.35v. Was able to run Firestrike, Ultra and Extreme with no issues. Stressing with AIDA64 for 30min maxes temp at 78-80oC. Want to push I more.


I would say try the xmp profile of you also what type of ram do you have maybe you could try a 125 base clock also try putting your cpu to 4 ghz and put your volts to 1.2 that should be enough to get the computer to post and start going up from there


----------



## thrgk

Anyone else have this ram? I can't seem to oc it for crap.
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16820231803

Also is it recommended to raise input voltage when using 3200mhz ram? And vccio should be about 1.1?

I'd love to be able to tighten this even some,

BTW for cpu do you go by max temp or average temp when caring about temp on stress test


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> I would say try the xmp profile of you also what type of ram do you have maybe you could try a 125 base clock also try putting your cpu to 4 ghz and put your volts to 1.2 that should be enough to get the computer to post and start going up from there


Using Corsair Vengeance LPX(3000mhz). Using the profile for Hynix(4*8G @2666mhx) in the Bios. Cas11


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone else have this ram? I can't seem to oc it for crap.
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16820231803
> 
> Also is it recommended to raise input voltage when using 3200mhz ram? And vccio should be about 1.1?
> 
> I'd love to be able to tighten this even some,
> 
> BTW for cpu do you go by max temp or average temp when caring about temp on stress test


Should be relatively easy to get that kit running in truth, but some tuning on VCCSA/IO voltages may be required, as well as input. The fact you've needed to ask makes it seem as though you've not cemented an OC with stability already - so perhaps checkout some of the guides available in the support threads


----------



## tistou77

New bios, 1902

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1902.zip


----------



## ht_addict

Where is the BIOS is the setting for picking XMP? Please and thanks


----------



## thrgk

near the top, it is prolly set on manual at the moment, or even auto. click enter once u have it selected and scroll down to xmp

AI Overclock Tuner is the name


----------



## JunkaDK

if i flash my bios to 1902, will it wipe my saved oc profiles? ?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> if i flash my bios to 1902, will it wipe my saved oc profiles? ?


i think yes


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> if i flash my bios to 1902, will it wipe my saved oc profiles? ?


Yes.

SS


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> SS


Thanks for the info. Better take some screenshots of my setup then ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> New bios, 1902
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1902.zip


I saw this BIOS last night early in the morning on ASUS website but the link was broken so I couldn't try it out









Seems to play nice. Over 100% HCI MemTest 16 instances at 1700MB on my 5960x, G.Skill 8x4GB 3000MHZ RAM at 3200MHZ 16-16-16-36 1T. As far as I got before I decided to play a game some.


----------



## sperson1

Weird i don't see a 1902 bios guess they took it down


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Weird i don't see a 1902 bios guess they took it down


Hello

v1902 has not been removed.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> v1902 has not been removed.


Sorry I didn't see the link posted I want to asus website where it is not shown on my screen


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Sorry I didn't see the link posted I want to asus website where it is not shown on my screen


It show just well here, under any OS selected. titsou77 posted the direct link from Asus website. Here it is again if you missed it.
*http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1902.zip*


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It show just well here, under any OS selected. titsou77 posted the direct link from Asus website. Here it is again if you missed it.
> *http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-1902.zip*


Thank you


----------



## cookiesowns

Well...

For those with RAID arrays, be careful. I just updated to 1902, and due to my own fault, I let windows try and boot from my NVMe drive before setting the sata controller back to raid.

One of the drives dropped out because the metadata got wiped.

Luckily, with some frantic googling, I stumbled upon a guide on how a guy used MDADM to recover his RAID-5 array.

Since I knew only one of the drives had its IMSM meta data wiped, I was able to recover it by re-creating the array manually using MDADM on linux-mint, by re-creating it exactly given off the meta data that I know is good from the remaining two drives.

Didn't need to run any data recovery software, but I think I may have shorten the lifespan of my heart by 5 years..


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Thank you


Guess Asus forgot to put it under the Win10(64bit) OS. Shows up for the rest though.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> near the top, it is prolly set on manual at the moment, or even auto. click enter once u have it selected and scroll down to xmp
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner is the name


Thanks. Found it. Got my memory running at 3000mhz now.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Thanks. Found it. Got my memory running at 3000mhz now.


Try 3200, often it's easier to run at 3200 then 3000, just leave the divider on Auto or 100:133 is all.


----------



## thrgk

I am trying to get my 3200 stable, I did 1hour of aida64 so far but then wanted to play some arma 3







.

So you recommend either Auto or 100:133, even for 100 strap?

I got it on xmp settings now, 16-16-16-36-2T 1.43V.

Think I have it set on Auto the divider currently, is 100:133 better? Ill run memtest for 8 runs and see how it goes.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am trying to get my 3200 stable, I did 1hour of aida64 so far but then wanted to play some arma 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So you recommend either Auto or 100:133, even for 100 strap?
> 
> I got it on xmp settings now, 16-16-16-36-2T 1.43V.
> 
> Think I have it set on Auto the divider currently, is 100:133 better? Ill run memtest for 8 runs and see how it goes.


Auto or 100:133 is the same.









Edit: This is my memory related settings for 3200 100 Strap. I use G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 so I load the Samsung 8x4GB 1.65V 3200 preset. Load the preset for 3200 for the modules your memory has. You can check in AIDA64 under Memory. if it's not stable using 'Optimized' try 'Extreme'

Oh, and after you load the preset change your timings back to 16-16-16-36 2T or even try 1T.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well...
> 
> For those with RAID arrays, be careful. I just updated to 1902, and due to my own fault, I let windows try and boot from my NVMe drive before setting the sata controller back to raid.
> 
> One of the drives dropped out because the metadata got wiped.
> 
> Luckily, with some frantic googling, I stumbled upon a guide on how a guy used MDADM to recover his RAID-5 array.
> 
> Since I knew only one of the drives had its IMSM meta data wiped, I was able to recover it by re-creating the array manually using MDADM on linux-mint, by re-creating it exactly given off the meta data that I know is good from the remaining two drives.
> 
> Didn't need to run any data recovery software, but I think I may have shorten the lifespan of my heart by 5 years..


Backup


----------



## JunkaDK

So i updated my BIOS to 1902 and entered the same settings as before..

Everything seems to work fine and smooth but my score i Aida64 memory benchmark is alot lower than before.

Before i flashed to 1902:



After i flashed to 1902:



Can anyone help me out? i am NOT an experienced overclocker, but JPMBOY helped me alot with my setup









Here is my current bios screenshots:









Any help is much appreciated









Cheers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> So i updated my BIOS to 1902 and entered the same settings as before..
> 
> Everything seems to work fine and smooth but my score i Aida64 memory benchmark is alot lower than before.
> 
> Before i flashed to 1902:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After i flashed to 1902:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out? i am NOT an experienced overclocker, but JPMBOY helped me alot with my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my current bios screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


min and max cache ratios are set backwards.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> min and max cache ratios are set backwards.


And its fixed ? Thanks again


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Auto or 100:133 is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is my memory related settings for 3200 100 Strap. I use G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 so I load the Samsung 8x4GB 1.65V 3200 preset. Load the preset for 3200 for the modules your memory has. You can check in AIDA64 under Memory. if it's not stable using 'Optimized' try 'Extreme'
> 
> Oh, and after you load the preset change your timings back to 16-16-16-36 2T or even try 1T.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Isn't 1.65v too high tho? Also in the presets o see a 1.5v and 1.65v for Samsung 3200, try 1.65 versus 1.5?

This is my ram and I am pretty sure its. Samsung

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-231-803

I did pass 1000% of 16 instances of mem test at 800mb per instance so should I be fairly certain my memory is good where its at ?

Thanks man +rep


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> min and max cache ratios are set backwards.


Any other ideas as to what i could try and tweak? ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Isn't 1.65v too high tho? Also in the presets o see a 1.5v and 1.65v for Samsung 3200, try 1.65 versus 1.5?
> 
> This is my ram and I am pretty sure its. Samsung
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-231-803
> 
> I did pass 1000% of 16 instances of mem test at 800mb per instance so should I be fairly certain my memory is good where its at ?
> 
> Thanks man +rep


the preset doesn't change the voltage itself, you set it manually at the value you want.


----------



## thrgk

For the Samsung presets should I use the single sided preset? Also should voltage for dram be left auto when using preset ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Isn't 1.65v too high tho? Also in the presets o see a 1.5v and 1.65v for Samsung 3200, try 1.65 versus 1.5?
> 
> This is my ram and I am pretty sure its. Samsung
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=20-231-803
> 
> I did pass 1000% of 16 instances of mem test at 800mb per instance so should I be fairly certain my memory is good where its at ?
> 
> Thanks man +rep


1.65v preset doesn't set the voltages, just the timings, if you look my eventual voltage is 1.395.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> For the Samsung presets should I use the single sided preset? Also should voltage for dram be left auto when using preset ?


I'd use up to 1.4v on the voltages to stay stable. In AIDA64 it says if your memory is single or double sided but if it's running at 3200 very likely single sided.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'd use up to 1.4v on the voltages to stay stable and manually set it with or without preset. In AIDA64 it says if your memory is single or double sided but if it's running at 3200 very likely single sided.


I never meant to do that, meant to edit my original comment.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Is anybody going to give these a try? I'd like to but don't have the time. I haven't opened the last several kits I have bought yet.

DDR4 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 128GB(8x16GB) Memory Kit

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3000mhz-cl14-128gb-8x16gb--memory-kit


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is anybody going to give these a try? I'd like to but don't have the time. I haven't opened the last several kits I have bought yet.
> 
> DDR4 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 128GB(8x16GB) Memory Kit
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3000mhz-cl14-128gb-8x16gb--memory-kit


I will when the price is under $1K.


----------



## zoson

After having my issues with old memory solved by enabling fast boot and fast cold boot(after a successful start) so that DQ is not fully retrained on bootups. I recently started having some REALLY strange memory issues.

I was gifted new ram for christmas, so I changed modules from:
4x8GB 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 1.2v Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB kit
To:
4x8GB 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 1.35v Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB kit

This actually went without a hitch. I disabled fast boot options, bumped my initial and eventual DRAM voltage to 1.35v, bumped SA voltage from +0.15 to +0.17 and set the speed and timings manually as always. Since December 24th, I had been running without any issues using the new kit. Memtest passed four loops, and I had been through several restarts, both hot and cold, and had zero crashes.

Yesterday, after an 11 day uptime, I decided to reboot my machine for a video driver update. It simply would not get past BD/BF with all four channels active. It would either hang entirely at BD/BF, or it would post with either my B, or C channels dropped out(or both dropped). Literally NO changes to my bios. It went from booting without any problems and no stability issues at all to no longer being able to post.

Things I tried that did not work:
SA voltages from +0.10 through +0.39 in 0.01 increments.
Input voltage from 1.89v to 1.95v in 0.01 increments.
DRAM voltage up to 1.395v(boot and eventual both).
Relaxed DRAM timings from 15-17-17-35-1T to 16-18-18-37-2T.
Relaxed RTL manually(was autoing to 59, increased to 61 on all channels).
Moving the sticks that were coming up in the A and D channels to the B and C channels, but it was ALWAYS the B and C channels even after moving the sticks.
Leaving the PC off and disconnected from the wall for a half hour in case of stuck state of some kind.

Some other details:
1601 UEFI
My CPU Core voltage has never been above 1.35v.
My CPU Cache voltage has never been above 1.2v.
Input voltage has never been above 2v.
SA voltage has never been above 1.265v.
LLC 8
Current capability is 140% for cpu and dram both.
Fast phase response on CPU.
Optimized phase control for dram.
Watercooled, and temps have never exceeded 70C.

I ended up reducing my memory clock to 2666, and it immediately came up without a problem at SA +0.15v (1.025v real shown by bios) and 1.2v DRAM.
I ended up bumping the DRAM voltage up to 1.35v and was able to get 2666 12-13-13-28-1T fully memtest stable with my same +0.15v SA without any trouble at all.

Does this sound like my IMC is going bad, even with such a low SA voltage? It seems like people are using much, much higher SA voltage without an issue? Should I try even more than the +0.39? I feel like it can't really be the ram itself since it's always the same channels even after moving the sticks around?
I unfortunately don't have access to another DDR4 system to test the memory in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> After having my issues with old memory solved by enabling fast boot and fast cold boot(after a successful start) so that DQ is not fully retrained on bootups. I recently started having some REALLY strange memory issues.
> 
> I was gifted new ram for christmas, so I changed modules from:
> 4x8GB 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 1.2v Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB kit
> To:
> 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 1.35v Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB kit
> 
> This actually went without a hitch. I disabled fast boot options, bumped my initial and eventual DRAM voltage to 1.35v, bumped SA voltage from +0.15 to +0.17 and set the speed and timings manually as always. Since December 24th, I had been running without any issues using the new kit. Memtest passed four loops, and I had been through several restarts, both hot and cold, and had zero crashes.
> 
> Yesterday, after an 11 day uptime, I decided to reboot my machine for a video driver update. It simply would not get past BD/BF with all four channels active. It would either hang entirely at BD/BF, or it would post with either my B, or C channels dropped out(or both dropped). Literally NO changes to my bios. It went from booting without any problems and no stability issues at all to no longer being able to post.
> 
> Things I tried that did not work:
> SA voltages from +0.10 through +0.39 in 0.01 increments.
> Input voltage from 1.89v to 1.95v in 0.01 increments.
> DRAM voltage up to 1.395v(boot and eventual both).
> Relaxed DRAM timings from 15-17-17-35-1T to 16-18-18-37-2T.
> Relaxed RTL manually(was autoing to 59, increased to 61 on all channels).
> Moving the sticks that were coming up in the A and D channels to the B and C channels, but it was ALWAYS the B and C channels even after moving the sticks.
> Leaving the PC off and disconnected from the wall for a half hour in case of stuck state of some kind.
> 
> Some other details:
> 1601 UEFI
> My CPU Core voltage has never been above 1.35v.
> My CPU Cache voltage has never been above 1.2v.
> Input voltage has never been above 2v.
> SA voltage has never been above 1.265v.
> LLC 8
> Current capability is 140% for cpu and dram both.
> Fast phase response on CPU.
> Optimized phase control for dram.
> Watercooled, and temps have never exceeded 70C.
> 
> I ended up reducing my memory clock to 2666, and it immediately came up without a problem at SA +0.15v (1.025v real shown by bios) and 1.2v DRAM.
> I ended up bumping the DRAM voltage up to 1.35v and was able to get 2666 12-13-13-28-1T fully memtest stable with my same +0.15v SA without any trouble at all.
> 
> Does this sound like my IMC is going bad, even with such a low SA voltage? It seems like people are using much, much higher SA voltage without an issue? Should I try even more than the +0.39? I feel like it can't really be the ram itself since it's always the same channels even after moving the sticks around?
> I unfortunately don't have access to another DDR4 system to test the memory in.


when it hangs at bd, bf, 55, 53, did you try hitting the white restart button on the MB? Also, when that happens, clrcmos and reload the (saved) bios settings. Sometimes this will "cure" a dropped channel.


----------



## Greens

Hey guys, my Intel 750 is connected to my rampage via hyper kit and m.2...

It seems that it's running at pcie 2.0. Any ways to force it to run at 3.0?

Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

If you get 'Display Driver Has Stopped Responding And Has Recovered.' when gaming or stress testing do the following.









Here is the solution
Exit all Windows based programs.
Click Start, type regedit in the Search box, and then double-click regedit.exe from the results above. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
Browse to and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet002 (sometimes called ControlSet001) \Control\GraphicsDrivers

On the Edit menu, click New, and then select the following registry value from the drop-down menu specific to your version of Windows (32 bit, or 64 bit):

For 32 bit Windows
Select DWORD (32-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and click OK.

For 64 bit Windows

Select QWORD (64-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and clickOK.

Close the registry editor and then restart your computer for the changes to take affect.

This puts a delay on the tdr checker of 8 seconds thus the gpu can stop responding for 10 seconds, usually this fixes the problem, if you are still suffering from this issue (after updates or a reinstall of drivers, you know all that annoying driver stuff)
Then do this, do the same thing but instead of "TdrDelay" type "TdrLevel" enter the data value as 0 (it is set to that natively, but double check) then delete the TdrDelay,

Restart

That completely turns off Tdr checker, so now Windows 7/Vista/8/10 now works more like windows XP.


----------



## P5ych01982

BIOS 1902 out now, did anyone find some new issues ?
on 1801 i couldt not initailize my System, all time hanging on 55 or 50 depends on my IMC


----------



## Bull1t

Good Morning

i had the same issues like 55, or 50....BIOS 1092 seems to work much better.
I also can Run higher Mem Frequenzys more stable, but i need to test some more


----------



## Kimir

I'm on 1902 aswell, didn't do any stress test other than an hour of stressapptest (resulted in no error) but I'm folding on linux with my "recently failing" memory at 3200Mhz.
I'm too busy to go on windows and do more Aida, plus frequently I've gotten bored to run that countless times. I'd rather wait for the b-die to show up over here and get rid of my MFR before doing more stresstest.


----------



## P5ych01982

ive done some tests with 1902.
BIOS seems to be very good, i easily can run 3000 c13 below 1,4v on mem.
Long turn stress test seems also to be very good...4,5 [email protected] 1,218v 4,375 cache @ 1,255v p95 v27.9
Okay you guys dont use p95, but for individually stressing imc, cache or core its perfect :-D

System Specs:

i7 5820k binned retail
gskill ripjaws 4 3000 c15 binned retail
r5e so far^^
seasonic platinium 1200w


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when it hangs at bd, bf, 55, 53, did you try hitting the white restart button on the MB? Also, when that happens, clrcmos and reload the (saved) bios settings. Sometimes this will "cure" a dropped channel.


Thanks for the reply.
I did try the memok button, and it started the machine with 2333mhz clock(seemed really weird to me) along with low timings. I don't remember exactly what they were, but I do remember it started CAS 12. Sorry, forgot to mention this in the original post. I picked C12 for 2666mhz when I decided to just drop down the speed if it would get it to post correctly due to the result with memok.

I didn't try a clear cmos, but that's easy enough, I'll do that tonight.
If a clear cmos doesn't help, I'll try the 1902 bios and then report back after.


----------



## devilhead

Tested Bios 1902 and 802







same background programs, same bios settings


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I did try the memok button, and it started the machine with 2333mhz clock(seemed really weird to me) along with low timings. I don't remember exactly what they were, but I do remember it started CAS 12. Sorry, forgot to mention this in the original post. I picked C12 for 2666mhz when I decided to just drop down the speed if it would get it to post correctly due to the result with memok.
> 
> I didn't try a clear cmos, but that's easy enough, I'll do that tonight.
> If a clear cmos doesn't help, I'll try the 1902 bios and then report back after.


remind me... what is the cas that kit has in XMP for 2666? (c12 is pretty tight)


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remind me... what is the cas that kit has in XMP for 2666? (c12 is pretty tight)


No dice. Haven't been able to try 1902 yet since clear CMOS ended up breaking my raid array even though I selected RAID on first reboot.







The array literally came up failed right away... Once my array is re-initialized, I'll see if 1902 helps. Good thing for testdisk or that would be ~7TB of work data lost.

The kit is a 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 1.35v kit. It doesn't have an XMP for 2666. My old kit is 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 1.2v, but it's sitting in a drawer.


----------



## Kimir

And that's why I don't do raid on my pc. Fine on a server and nas, but personal overclocked pc, it's asking more trouble than anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And that's why I don't do raid on my pc. Fine on a server and nas, but personal overclocked pc, it's asking more trouble than anything.


Sage advice!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is anybody going to give these a try? I'd like to but don't have the time. I haven't opened the last several kits I have bought yet.
> 
> DDR4 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 128GB(8x16GB) Memory Kit
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3000mhz-cl14-128gb-8x16gb--memory-kit


Find it cheap enough and I'd consider it lol


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And that's why I don't do raid on my pc. Fine on a server and nas, but personal overclocked pc, it's asking more trouble than anything.


This issue is new on the R5E. It was never a problem on my R4G or my R3E. It also has absolutely nothing to do with overclocking. The array was fine, I shut down and cleared cmos, next I rebooted and changed the controller to RAID without changing anything else. This is the exact procedure that ASUS says you have to do in order to avoid this known problem. It works maybe half the time.

On the R3E I could even change the mode of the controller from RAID to AHCI reboot, then change it back, and the array would still be fine. On the R5E doing this same thing will destroy your array. Again, overclocking has NOTHING to do with the problem.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is anybody going to give these a try? I'd like to but don't have the time. I haven't opened the last several kits I have bought yet.
> 
> DDR4 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 128GB(8x16GB) Memory Kit
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-ddr4-3000mhz-cl14-128gb-8x16gb--memory-kit


Two EKWB Predator 360s and 3 GPU blocks or only use two Titan Xs and see if I have enough to get this RAM come tax refund time. I doubt I'd be able to get it under $1000 Canadian though so likely going with the two Predators and three GPU blocks and backplates.









I am horrible at putting together custom water cooling loops but I'm sure I could install 3 GPU blocks and drain and refill the 360s and link them with my own tubing etc hence not putting together a full custom loop. Like time I tried a custom loop I failed miserably.









You think the RAM would run at 3200 on a 100 strap? I've had trouble on the 125 strap on my Rampage V Extreme but I run 8x4gb G.Skill 3000 at 3200 no trouble, will even run at 1T. I couldn't get G.Skill 8x8gb 2800 to run at 2T at 2800 no matter what I tried on the 125 strap or the 100 strap.









Edit: It was two 4x8gb kits combined though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> This issue is new on the R5E. It was never a problem on my R4G or my R3E. It also has absolutely nothing to do with overclocking. The array was fine, I shut down and cleared cmos, next I rebooted and changed the controller to RAID without changing anything else. This is the exact procedure that ASUS says you have to do in order to avoid this known problem. It works maybe half the time.
> 
> On the R3E I could even change the mode of the controller from RAID to AHCI reboot, then change it back, and the array would still be fine. On the R5E doing this same thing will destroy your array. Again, overclocking has NOTHING to do with the problem.


yeah, something is weird. I occasionally plug in a Raid 0 with win 7 (switch off the PCIE drive and leave the M.2 in) enter bios, enable raid and the array is always okay (so far







). I just jinxed it - right?


----------



## ssiperko

Not in round errors in Hyper Pi mean what?

SS


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, something is weird. I occasionally plug in a Raid 0 with win 7 (switch off the PCIE drive and leave the M.2 in) enter bios, enable raid and the array is always okay (so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I just jinxed it - right?


Could be just raid 5. 26% done re-initializing the parity data... another ~30 hours to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Could be just raid 5. 26% done re-initializing the parity data... another ~30 hours to go.












that is not something I would risk failure on. Have you tried Raid10? or 01 more accurately. I use 10 on my wife's Tax rigs... fault tolerant: physical and user







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> This issue is new on the R5E. It was never a problem on my R4G or my R3E. It also has absolutely nothing to do with overclocking. The array was fine, I shut down and cleared cmos, next I rebooted and changed the controller to RAID without changing anything else. This is the exact procedure that ASUS says you have to do in order to avoid this known problem. It works maybe half the time.
> 
> On the R3E I could even change the mode of the controller from RAID to AHCI reboot, then change it back, and the array would still be fine. On the R5E doing this same thing will destroy your array. Again, overclocking has NOTHING to do with the problem.


Is this with your Samsung 840s?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Not in round errors in Hyper Pi mean what?
> 
> SS


Not stable


----------



## JunkaDK

New question







i do alot of my PC testing from work via teamviewer.. Sometimes it crashes / freezes and i've "wasted " a days testing hehe. Does anyone know of a way to reset / reboot a pc remote from WAN? Maybe a device that sits between the power plug and the PC and has a lan connection? or?









Found it







http://www.ebay.com/itm/141871735858


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> New question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do alot of my PC testing from work via teamviewer.. Sometimes it crashes / freezes and i've "wasted " a days testing hehe. Does anyone know of a way to reset / reboot a pc remote from WAN? Maybe a device that sits between the power plug and the PC and has a lan connection? or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141871735858


lol - transylvania and home-made. I suspect (hope) US Customs/DHS would have an issue with such a device.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - transylvania and home-made. I suspect (hope) US Customs/DHS would have an issue with such a device.


haha.. made by vampires.. its totally legit


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not something I would risk failure on. Have you tried Raid10? or 01 more accurately. I use 10 on my wife's Tax rigs... fault tolerant: physical and user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the thing, there isn't a fault. The BIOS is clearing raid data on random disks for an unknown reason. As long as you keep the same drive symmetry when you rebuild the array in the raid bios, the data and partition table are all still there. You just need to use testdisk to recover the partition table. It's definitely a bios problem, and as I said, my R3E and R4G do not have this problem.
Not only this jpm, raja has stated in this very thread that this is a bios issue and they were looking into it. This was almost a year ago and it's still not fixed. The only thing that changed is there's a warning to reset your controller to raid after a cmos clear or bios flash. The problem is even this doesn't work all the time. If it DID work, I wouldn't have a problem with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is this with your Samsung 840s?


No, it's with the WD Red's.

Anyway, 60% done with the reinitialize of parity data, so maybe tomorrow after work I'll be able to try the 1902 bios.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Could be just raid 5. 26% done re-initializing the parity data... another ~30 hours to go.


i had a raid0 of ssd's on my r5e, and everytime i updated the bios, the way to go, was just switch back from AHCI to RAID and done... i dont know why your raid5 array was so flimsy... even raid0 is even more flimsy as it is..


----------



## Silent Scone

I do think there are a few misc bugs that affect a small number of drives with IRST on this platform. But it's very firmware and drive specific, hard to isolate. In truth, when overclocking and updating the UEFI or changing settings - any broken arrays do not take that long to restore if one keeps regular images.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Below is from a post I made at ROG a year ago regarding RAID and updating the UEFI. This is still true today.

Quote:


> Hello
> 
> RAID issues have nothing to do with the 1001 BIOS. Users have been told since release to disconnect the array before flashing and only reconnect after a successful flash and the system has once again been configured for RAID.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Below is from a post I made at ROG a year ago regarding RAID and updating the UEFI. This is still true today.


Yep, always best to remove any drives in an array prior. I've encountered issues with certain drives when simply selecting optimised defaults, however it only seemed to affect certain drives. in this case 840 Pros. Wasn't able to replicate it any other way or with any other drive, but in truth it was easily overcome from my perspective.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I do think there are a few misc bugs that affect a small number of drives with IRST on this platform. But it's very firmware and drive specific, hard to isolate. In truth, when overclocking and updating the UEFI or changing settings - any broken arrays do not take that long to restore *if one keeps regular images*.


THIS^^ is true fault tolerance (array and operator).


----------



## Silent Scone

That way if feeling particularly lazy when trying various things, you're only 30 minutes away from restoring sanity. It's amazing how many people do not do this, and how many users in reality (not that frequent here) don't even realise what a backup actually is.

I was speaking to someone at a family gathering not too long ago who was boasting about 8TB worth of images he'd collected through work and various projects. When asking him what he backs it all up to, he responded "well that is my backup".

Recovery specialists like Ontrack here in the UK must love these types of people more than they do some enterprise clients.

This is the mindset of the common folk, you expect it less here.


----------



## zoson

I do keep regular backups on offline disks, but raid 5 you still need to re-initialize parity information when you rebuild the array and restore from offline source. It takes LONGER time wise to do this because instead of just re-initializing parity, you also have to copy all the data. Even with write-through enabled, writing 7TB of data to an array that's initializing takes REALLY long. So an offline backup is not really a good solution to this issue, and definitely inferior to just restoring the data through using identical array symmetry and testdisk to rewrite the partition table.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I do keep regular backups on offline disks, but raid 5 you still need to re-initialize parity information when you rebuild the array and restore from offline source. It takes LONGER time wise to do this because instead of just re-initializing parity, you also have to copy all the data. Even with write-through enabled, writing 7TB of data to an array that's initializing takes REALLY long. So an offline backup is not really a good solution to this issue, and definitely inferior to just restoring the data through using identical array symmetry and testdisk to rewrite the partition table.


is it imperative that you use RAID5, is the data fairly sensitive?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> is it imperative that you use RAID5, is the data fairly sensitive?


Everything on the array is work related. I also generally don't clear my CMOS or flash new BIOSes frequently. It's just that this problem is a thorn in my side any time it's relevant to do either of those things. I'll start unplugging the array from now on when I flash bios, but that's also a pain in the butt since I have to go under my desk, take off the side panel of my case... etc etc. I guess it IS less of a pain than having to re-initialize the array though.


----------



## mus1mus

Any particular reason why the board runs PCIe X16_2/X8_3 on PCIe [email protected] even with a single GPU?

I can't for the life of me get a 2-way Xfire or SLI to on X16 on each card.


----------



## alancsalt

That's slots 1 and 4 you're using?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's slots 1 and 4 you're using?


First and 3rd RED slots.

Tried different cards and none of them runs at X16 on the 3rd red slot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's slots 1 and 4 you're using?
> 
> 
> 
> First and 3rd RED slots.
> 
> Tried different cards and none of them runs at X16 on the 3rd red slot.
Click to expand...

No other devices using up pcie lanes?

40 lane cpu or 28 lane cpu?

Tried setting it in bios? (PCI Express Configuration)

Otherwise I'm stumped too.


----------



## sperson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First and 3rd RED slots.
> 
> Tried different cards and none of them runs at X16 on the 3rd red slot.


Are you checking the cards the cards in the bios or windows? I know in my bios it shows i only have 1 card running at 16x but windows shows both cards


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sperson1*
> 
> Are you checking the cards the cards in the bios or windows? I know in my bios it shows i only have 1 card running at 16x but windows shows both cards


BIOS. And Windows.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No other devices using up pcie lanes?
> 
> 40 lane cpu or 28 lane cpu?


Nope, even when everything plugged out.

40. 5930K


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First and 3rd RED slots.
> 
> Tried different cards and none of them runs at X16 on the 3rd red slot.


You have Gen 3 enabled in the BIOS instead of Auto?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You have Gen 3 enabled in the BIOS instead of Auto?


Yep. Trying out different BIOSES now.

Really weird.

BTW, cards are running at X16 on the first slot. So it's just the board.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Trying out different BIOSES now.
> 
> Really weird.
> 
> BTW, cards are running at X16 on the first slot. So it's just the board.


I'm pretty sure I've read on the Titan X thread people had this issue and it was the video card. Did you try to swap them, each one in the other slot?

Edit: Never mind. You said both cards working 16x in first slot.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Below is from a post I made at ROG a year ago regarding RAID and updating the UEFI. This is still true today.


And it's still a huge pain in the ass. It's a major defect.


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone mess with ICCMax? Intel Tuning Utility suggest I disable it but if i do how would I do it and what settings would I use?


----------



## rolldog

Well, I've been working on this build for a couple of months now, and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I didn't like the color of the RVE MB though so I changed it.


----------



## clio16v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> ive done some tests with 1902.
> BIOS seems to be very good, i easily can run 3000 c13 below 1,4v on mem.
> Long turn stress test seems also to be very good...4,5 [email protected] 1,218v 4,375 cache @ 1,255v p95 v27.9
> Okay you guys dont use p95, but for individually stressing imc, cache or core its perfect :-D
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> i7 5820k binned retail
> gskill ripjaws 4 3000 c15 binned retail
> r5e so far^^
> seasonic platinium 1200w


Can you please post your bios settings. I have same setup as yours, would be very helpful.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P5ych01982*
> 
> ive done some tests with 1902.
> BIOS seems to be very good, i easily can run 3000 c13 below 1,4v on mem.
> Long turn stress test seems also to be very good...4,5 [email protected] 1,218v 4,375 cache @ 1,255v p95 v27.9
> Okay you guys dont use p95, but for individually stressing imc, cache or core its perfect :-D
> 
> System Specs:
> 
> i7 5820k binned retail
> gskill ripjaws 4 3000 c15 binned retail
> r5e so far^^
> seasonic platinium 1200w


I run that memory at 16-16-16-36 1T at 3200 on the 100 strap. Try 3200 on the 100 strap, I've read it's actually easier to run more often then at 3000 on the 125 strap. So on the 100 strap I'm at 4.6 GHZ CPU. 4.4 GHZ core, 3200 memory but I have a 5960x. Still, you may be able to do it on your 5820. If you want me to post my bios settings for this let me know.









Edit: This is my BIOS settings. Sometimes 100 strap overclocks better then 125 strap, especially on memory. You might want to go higher on the Load Line Calibration and you could also put Power Phase Control on Optimized or Extreme to get stable. But at these settings I stress test fine with AIDA64 and Intel extreme Tuning Utility plus I've gamed many an hour with nary a crash.

I do find it strange however that I'm stable with Power phase Control on Standard when most use Optimized or Extreme. I've messed a ton with these settings to figure this out.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alphabet

Has someone experienced any issues with the new Aida64 sensors? The old version which doesn't have haswell-e support is displaying my cpu temperatures, the newer version is not. Also it used to show me all the voltages which now it does not. I'm running windows 7 64bit with a 5960x processor, not sure what I broke or what went wrong, this is on a fresh format of the drive with a clean windows install ( fully updated windows and drivers ). The ISA sensor dump displays all the cpu voltages, I'd definitely like to avoid re-formatting, just not sure if that would even do anything.



Edit: The 4.5 version shows the GPU voltages, I'm pretty confused lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Has someone experienced any issues with the new Aida64 sensors? The old version which doesn't have haswell-e support is displaying my cpu temperatures, the newer version is not. Also it used to show me all the voltages which now it does not. I'm running windows 7 64bit with a 5960x processor, not sure what I broke or what went wrong, this is on a fresh format of the drive with a clean windows install ( fully updated windows and drivers ). The ISA sensor dump displays all the cpu voltages, I'd definitely like to avoid re-formatting, just not sure if that would even do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The 4.5 version shows the GPU voltages, I'm pretty confused lol


On Windows 10 latest AIDA64 Extreme is working fine for me but my version is registered and yours isn't so it isn't a good test I think.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On Windows 10 latest AIDA64 Extreme is working fine for me but my version is registered and yours isn't so it isn't a good test I think.


Hello

The trial version has always had limited senor reporting. It may be even more so now. I've had the paid version for several years so can't say for sure.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The trial version has always had limited senor reporting. It may be even more so now. I've had the paid version for several years so can't say for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On Windows 10 latest AIDA64 Extreme is working fine for me but my version is registered and yours isn't so it isn't a good test I think.


Entering my extreme key does remove the trial version but it won't bring up all the other sensors. I did post on the aida64 forums and hope there is a way to fix this. Just doesn't make sense that earlier versions will show the different items under sensor.







I might be alone on this problem it looks, earlier I couldn't find much on the web about similar.

Also all the modules are checked and I've tried unchecking some and refreshing but no luck either.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Entering my extreme key does remove the trial version but it won't bring up all the other sensors. I did post on the aida64 forums and hope there is a way to fix this. Just doesn't make sense that earlier versions will show the different items under sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be alone on this problem it looks, earlier I couldn't find much on the web about similar.
> 
> Also all the modules are checked and I've tried unchecking some and refreshing but no luck either.


You might want to try uninstalling AIDA64 with Revo Uninstaller, then install it again. Like I said latest version working fine in Windows 10.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You might want to try uninstalling AIDA64 with Revo Uninstaller, then install it again. Like I said latest version working fine in Windows 10.


Don't roll your eyes at me boy







I'm not using windows 10 and revo didn't help either. Uninstalling through ccleaner also didn't change anything. I posted on aida64 forums, just waiting for support there.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using windows 10 and revo didn't help either. Uninstalling through ccleaner also didn't change anything. I posted on aida64 forums, just waiting for support there.


I've always considered the 'roll eyes' more a 'coy look' emoticon, it really doesn't look like 'rolls eyes' to me.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've always considered the 'roll eyes' more a 'coy look' emoticon, it really doesn't look like 'rolls eyes' to me.


I'm beat







, I get hung up on things I can't fix, someone else posted on aida with the same issue. I've not had problems before on either windows 7 or windows 10 with aida in the past, this is literally a first and to see one version detect more than the other is pissing me off


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I'm beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I get hung up on things I can't fix, someone else posted on aida with the same issue. I've not had problems before on either windows 7 or windows 10 with aida in the past, this is literally a first and to see one version detect more than the other is pissing me off


Sorry man, it sucks when things like this are messed up. I'll see if I can find a fix for you. I'm pretty good at stuff like this and if I do I'll get back to you.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I'm beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I get hung up on things I can't fix, someone else posted on aida with the same issue. I've not had problems before on either windows 7 or windows 10 with aida in the past, this is literally a first and to see one version detect more than the other is pissing me off


http://www.aida64.com/downloads/Yzk1Njc3MjM= Try the latest beta version. It's only in portable ZIP format but you should be able to extract it to the c:/Programs(x86)/FinalWire/AIDA64 folder then make a shortcut to your Programs Menu or desktop and it'll work fine or just extract it to it's own folder first to make sure the issue is fixed. I read in the latest beta it's fixed.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.aida64.com/downloads/Yzk1Njc3MjM= Try the latest beta version. It's only in portable ZIP format but you should be able to extract it to the c:/Programs(x86)/FinalWire/AIDA64 folder then make a shortcut to your Programs Menu or desktop and it'll work fine or just extract it to it's own folder first to make sure the issue is fixed. I read in the latest beta it's fixed.


Tried it before posting here








Trust me, I'm at my ends with this, I just can't make sense of it.

Edit: Just did another wipe and tried with multiple versions again, I might end up reformatting tomorrow and only install aida64 to literally try and isolate the problem as much as possible. I appreciate you trying to help me out


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Tried it before posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm at my ends with this, I just can't make sense of it.
> 
> Edit: Just did another wipe and tried with multiple versions again, I might end up reformatting tomorrow and only install aida64 to literally try and isolate the problem as much as possible. I appreciate you trying to help me out


Go into 'File' 'Preferences' 'Sensor Icons' check 'Show Sensor Icons' then 'Select All' below.









Edit: Never mind. It just fills your taskbar if the Sensors are working.









Second edit: Go into 'File' 'Preferences' 'Stability' and enable options there until the Sensors display properly, problem solved!


----------



## Menthol

AIDA works fine for me, paid version, I enable beta updates, every now and then after a beta update some sensors are missing, I have found just re-installing the latest non beta version without un installing fixes it.
Have you submitted a report to AIDA, go to report, submit report to AIDA, let it run through and get the required information and email them the report file. in my experience they have always responded within a couple days with a response and a fix and a thank you for submitting your report, extremely good support but they need to see your report file to determine the issue


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Go into 'File' 'Preferences' 'Sensor Icons' check 'Show Sensor Icons' then 'Select All' below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind. It just fills your taskbar if the Sensors are working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second edit: Go into 'File' 'Preferences' 'Stability' and enable options there until the Sensors display properly, problem solved!


Tried unchecking and re-checking. No luck here.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> AIDA works fine for me, paid version, I enable beta updates, every now and then after a beta update some sensors are missing, I have found just re-installing the latest non beta version without un installing fixes it.
> Have you submitted a report to AIDA, go to report, submit report to AIDA, let it run through and get the required information and email them the report file. in my experience they have always responded within a couple days with a response and a fix and a thank you for submitting your report, extremely good support but they need to see your report file to determine the issue


Yeah I posted on the forums with the debug files, another person has the same issue so it was nice to see I'm not alone. Was advised to try downloading a windows update and beta version, I already tried the beta and have the update so I will see if that fixes it for the other person. Trying to avoid reformatting at all costs.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Tried unchecking and re-checking. No luck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I posted on the forums with the debug files, another person has the same issue so it was nice to see I'm not alone. Was advised to try downloading a windows update and beta version, I already tried the beta and have the update so I will see if that fixes it for the other person. Trying to avoid reformatting at all costs.


In AIDA64, go to 'File' Preferences' 'Stability' check options until you see the what you want, problem solved. I checked all but the Apple one, works fine.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> In AIDA64, go to 'File' Preferences' 'Stability' check options until you see the what you want, problem solved. I checked all but the Apple one, works fine.


Never mind, i never saw you did that already.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Hey everyone...

I'm currently running a Sabertooth X99 and thinking about moving to a R5E. I had a Rampge IV Black Ed. before my move to X99. See my sig for a complete hardware list. What are you guys seeing as far as OC performance and stability with the latest BIOS (1902 from what I can tell after reading this forum)?

Hmm.. after searching Asus's site, there's a U3.1 version of this board and the standard one. U3.1 has a lower BIOS version. Are these not the same board + an addon card? What's the better one of these two for stability and OCing?

I need to be able to run my Samsung 950 Pro NVMe on it at PCIe x4 as well as 2 EVGA 980Tis in x16 SLI . Any issues with either? Anything I should be aware of that wouldn't be obvious to a non-owner?

Thanks.


----------



## KedarWolf

http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html

I'm using this modded 1902 BIOS, Post #110 and I'm stable with .06 less volts on CPU and .06 less volts on cache at 4.6GHZ (1.25V), 4.4GHZ (1.24V).


----------



## TwinParadox

I've noticed worse memory performance with 1902 bios (higher latency and less memory bandwidth using the same settings of the previous bioses), so I'm back to the 1801.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Hey everyone...
> 
> I'm currently running a Sabertooth X99 and thinking about moving to a R5E. I had a Rampge IV Black Ed. before my move to X99. See my sig for a complete hardware list. What are you guys seeing as far as OC performance and stability with the latest BIOS (1902 from what I can tell after reading this forum)?
> 
> Hmm.. after searching Asus's site, there's a U3.1 version of this board and the standard one. U3.1 has a lower BIOS version. Are these not the same board + an addon card? What's the better one of these two for stability and OCing?
> 
> I need to be able to run my Samsung 950 Pro NVMe on it at PCIe x4 as well as 2 EVGA 980Tis in x16 SLI . Any issues with either? Anything I should be aware of that wouldn't be obvious to a non-owner?
> 
> Thanks.


performance should be the same on both Rampage V versions... IMHO, stick with the Sabertooth x99 as it is a REALLY sturdy motherboard...

with the sabertooth, you should be able to run sli x16-x16 and x4 on the 950pro... remember that the pci-e lanes mostly depends on the cpu... in your case, you have a 5930k, so you should not worry with it...


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> performance should be the same on both Rampage V versions... IMHO, stick with the Sabertooth x99 as it is a REALLY sturdy motherboard...
> 
> with the sabertooth, you should be able to run sli x16-x16 and x4 on the 950pro... remember that the pci-e lanes mostly depends on the cpu... in your case, you have a 5930k, so you should not worry with it...


Thanks for that. I am able to run all my devices as I'd like - just making sure that the Rampage doesn't have some odd limitation that I wouldn't expect.

The reason I'm looking at the Rampage is overclocking and memory stability. The Sabertooth is making me jump through more hoops than I'd like in getting my DDR4-3000 kit to actually run at 3000 and was being more of a pain to OC than I remember my Rampage IV being. Just looking at other options..


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Thanks for that. I am able to run all my devices as I'd like - just making sure that the Rampage doesn't have some odd limitation that I wouldn't expect.
> 
> The reason I'm looking at the Rampage is overclocking and memory stability. The Sabertooth is making me jump through more hoops than I'd like in getting my DDR4-3000 kit to actually run at 3000 and was being more of a pain to OC than I remember my Rampage IV being. Just looking at other options..


fo the reviews that i have seen, the sabertooth is on par with the rampage... the rampage has a few pluses, like the audio, and some other stuff (maybe the front panel connector and maybe a couple of other stuff) but on a general perspective, it will be kind of a sidegrade...

maybe your ram kit is the problem after all... have you pumped more voltage to the rams? maybe they are hynix (AFAIK, hynix does not perform as well as samsung on ddr4... IF IM MISTAKEN, PLEASE CLARIFY)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Thanks for that. I am able to run all my devices as I'd like - just making sure that the Rampage doesn't have some odd limitation that I wouldn't expect.
> 
> The reason I'm looking at the Rampage is overclocking and memory stability. The Sabertooth is making me jump through more hoops than I'd like in getting my DDR4-3000 kit to actually run at 3000 and was being more of a pain to OC than I remember my Rampage IV being. Just looking at other options..


can't go wrong with the R5E !


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> fo the reviews that i have seen, the sabertooth is on par with the rampage... the rampage has a few pluses, like the audio, and some other stuff (maybe the front panel connector and maybe a couple of other stuff) but on a general perspective, it will be kind of a sidegrade...
> 
> maybe your ram kit is the problem after all... have you pumped more voltage to the rams? maybe they are hynix (AFAIK, hynix does not perform as well as samsung on ddr4... IF IM MISTAKEN, PLEASE CLARIFY)


Not sure if the G.Skill kit uses Hynix but the kit is on ASUS's QVL for the Sabertooth so I'd think that's as good as it gets. I did get the memory working with some voltage tweaks but based on XMP alone (and the correct ram voltage) they would not post. In any case, now that I have it working, the R5E is less of an immediate need but that said, I already had a friend offer to buy the Sabertooth so if enough people here say good things about the R5E I may just get one. So far, by the way, 2 people. Not exactly a rousing endorsement, but then it hasn't been a even a full day yet.

I have to be honest, I kinda miss running the flagship board!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Not sure if the G.Skill kit uses Hynix but the kit is on ASUS's QVL for the Sabertooth so I'd think that's as good as it gets. I did get the memory working with some voltage tweaks but based on XMP alone (and the correct ram voltage) they would not post. In any case, now that I have it working, the R5E is less of an immediate need but that said, I already had a friend offer to buy the Sabertooth so if enough people here say good things about the R5E I may just get one. So far, by the way, 2 people. Not exactly a rousing endorsement, but then it hasn't been a even a full day yet.
> 
> I have to be honest, I kinda miss running the flagship board!


just to be clear... the R5E is THE motherboard... the sabertooth is like 1/2 a tier down...


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> just to be clear... the R5E is THE motherboard... the sabertooth is like 1/2 a tier down...


 I know where the Sabertooth stands. After owning the ASUS flagship board for every new CPU I've bought in the past I naturally looked at the R5E first but upon reading reviews there seemed to be lots of people with problems. Maybe these have been resolved by subsequent BIOS updates, which is why I'm here now asking the question I'm asking. I want to know R5E owners' experiences and see if they're satisfied with the board now. I'm willing to spend the money on it, as long as I know it'll give me good stable performance.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> I know where the Sabertooth stands. After owning the ASUS flagship board for every new CPU I've bought in the past I naturally looked at the R5E first but upon reading reviews there seemed to be lots of people with problems. Maybe these have been resolved by subsequent BIOS updates, which is why I'm here now asking the question I'm asking. I want to know R5E owners' experiences and see if they're satisfied with the board now. I'm willing to spend the money on it, as long as I know it'll give me good stable performance.


I am really satisfied... If you want to hop to the R5E train, what are you waiting?


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I am really satisfied... If you want to hop to the R5E train, what are you waiting?


Almost there..

One question.. is the R5E and the R5E/U3.1 the same board? On ASUS's support page they show 2 different BIOS versions. 1902 for the Extreme and 1801 for the U3.1 Is this an oversight or are they not interchangeable? My local store only has the U3.1 variety.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Almost there..
> 
> One question.. is the R5E and the R5E/U3.1 the same board? On ASUS's support page they show 2 different BIOS versions. 1902 for the Extreme and 1801 for the U3.1 Is this an oversight or are they not interchangeable? My local store only has the U3.1 variety.


It is the same board... Just with an add-on card... I think the bios is the same...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> It is the same board... Just with an add-on card... I think the bios is the same...


it's just an AIC.. the bios are the same.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I am really satisfied... If you want to hop to the R5E train, what are you waiting?


Bought it on my way home from work today.
I'll probably install it on the weekend. I suspect you'll be seeing more of me here.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's just an AIC.. the bios are the same.


Thanks for that. That's what I hoped.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Almost there..
> 
> One question.. is the R5E and the R5E/U3.1 the same board? On ASUS's support page they show 2 different BIOS versions. 1902 for the Extreme and 1801 for the U3.1 Is this an oversight or are they not interchangeable? My local store only has the U3.1 variety.


http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html

I'm using this modded 1902 BIOS, Post #110 in this page and I'm stable with .06 less volts on CPU and .06 less volts on cache at 4.6GHZ (1.25V), 4.4GHZ (1.24V).


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html
> 
> I'm using this modded 1902 BIOS, Post #110 in this page and I'm stable with .06 less volts on CPU and .06 less volts on cache at 4.6GHZ (1.25V), 4.4GHZ (1.24V).


Not sure I feel all that confident about a hacked BIOS. What's been done to it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Not sure I feel all that confident about a hacked BIOS. What's been done to it?


Latest Microsoft microcode, latest modules for RAID, EFI etc. Same bios, just modules and microcode updated to newest versions. Says it the post.









Some people having success with this one as an improvement over the stock.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Latest Microsoft microcode, latest modules for RAID, EFI etc. Same bios, just modules and microcode updated to newest versions. Says it the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people having success with this one as an improvement over the stock.


Cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Latest Microsoft microcode, latest modules for RAID, EFI etc. Same bios, just modules and microcode updated to newest versions. Says it the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people having success with this one as an improvement over the stock.


Edit: And if your tech savvy there is guides how to update the microcode and modules yourself, just not for the faint of heart, the procedures are complex and difficult.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Not sure I feel all that confident about a hacked BIOS. What's been done to it?


^^smart. Raid hack maybe worth it if needed, but the microcode thing is irrelevant unless you are using linux (it does not update the MC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Latest Microsoft microcode, latest modules for RAID, EFI etc. Same bios, just modules and microcode updated to newest versions. Says it the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people having success with this one as an improvement over the stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Edit: And if your tech savvy there is guides how to update the microcode and modules yourself, just not for the faint of heart, the procedures are complex and difficult.


Your windows install automatically loads the microcode update. Bios will show version 2x, AID64 will show 36h since windows patched it in an update a few months ago. no need for the patched bios from the wild if for the MC. No worries, I'm sure it's fine, tho that release (1902 on the R5E was not as good as 1701 IMO so I flashed back).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your windows install automatically loads the microcode update. Bios will show version 2x, AID64 will show 36h since windows patched it in an update a few months ago. no need for the patched bios from the wild if for the MC. No worries, I'm sure it's fine, tho that release (1902 on the R5E was not as good as 1701 IMO so I flashed back).


Needed if you are using win7 and win8.1 if you want the same as win10.
I'm using the 1902 modded right now, at least it allows me to have 36h on Linux, win7, win8.1 and win10. So I can stress test on any, it will be consistent.
Right now I'm playing musical chair with my TZ, testing each dimm in each slot that are gonna be used. I'm limiting to 15mins GSAT for each test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Needed if you are using win7 and win8.1 if you want the same as win10.
> I'm using the 1902 modded right now, at least it allows me to have 36h on Linux, win7, win8.1 and win10. So I can stress test on any, it will be consistent.
> Right now I'm playing musical chair with my TZ, testing each dimm in each slot that are gonna be used. I'm limiting to 15mins GSAT for each test.


I bagged even the OEM 1902. 1701 or 0801 are my favorites. I do use W7 occasionally - haven;t had any "microcode" issues.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I bagged even the OEM 1902. 1701 or 0801 are my favorites. I do use W7 occasionally - haven't had any "microcode" issues.


For one that supposedly able to reduce by 0.05v the voltage on core/cache with the updated microcode, that could be an issue. I'm still thinking that 1701 is the best too.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Needed if you are using win7 and win8.1 if you want the same as win10.
> I'm using the 1902 modded right now, at least it allows me to have 36h on Linux, win7, win8.1 and win10. So I can stress test on any, it will be consistent.
> Right now I'm playing musical chair with my TZ, testing each dimm in each slot that are gonna be used. I'm limiting to 15mins GSAT for each test.


I use Windows 10 but I think the last microcode update was 7/2015 and there was a later version of the microcode released but I could be wrong. I posted asking in the WinRaid forums so hope I find out soon.

Still the modded bios has several modules updated to the most recent ones so I'm sure it's all good anyways.


----------



## Kimir

Windows 10 has the latest microcode to date, 36h.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Windows 10 has the latest microcode to date, 36h.


Thank you.


----------



## SsXxX

hello guys,

see i have an Asus Rampage V extreme with an intel 5930k, its overclocked to 4.4ghz with voltage 1.282, its 100% stable tested 12 hours on aida64, 8 hours on asus realbench, and 2 hours on linX on maximum ram, temperatures are 85-90 on linx and 65-70 on realbench and aida64, i didnt test prime95 as it has issues with newer intel cpus, ofcourse i have been using this pc for more than a year now for heavy gaming and it was always stable no issues what so ever.

now this is the thing:
i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally, and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal? or does it mean something is wrong with my mb or psu? im seriously worried! how can i confirm and be sure my pc is fine? and incase the boot sequence is normal can somebody explain why does it happen and is there a way to stop it?

more info:
- i didnt have time to redo full stability tests but i did a linx stress test on maximum for about an hour and it passed frequently
- pc has been perfectly stable for gaming no other issues expect for this boot thing!!
- im having ERP S4+S5 enabled on the bios, does it relate?
- the weird boot sequence happens randomly and not so often but still happens from time to time with no apparent reason.
- my other pc spec are down in my signature
- the reason im over-worried is that my old rig used to do the same thing and suddenly one day it just died totaly, didnt know if it was a cpu or motherboard issue cz i just threw it and bought this new rig and i dont want to also die on me (that pc was intel i7 4770k with a gigabyte sniper g1 mobo)

please advice guys.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Just installed some Noctua fans into my PC.

When running, the fans spin at 100%. I have run fan tuning, which does not allow me to lower the fan speed/ adjust my fan curve.

I have been able to change my fan speed/adjust the fan curve by removing the "FanCalibrationData" found in /Programdata/Asus/DIP/FanXpert, although when I run fan tuning it sets the fans up to 100% and are not able to be adjusted.


Also, in a video made by JJ, he demonstrated Fan Xperts capabilities, when he runs fan tuning he has 8 fans being able to be controlled. I have a fan connected to every header and are only able to control 4 "Chassis Fan 1A" "Chassis Fan 2A" "Chassis Fan 3A" and CPU Fan, is this what it should be?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> see i have an Asus Rampage V extreme with an intel 5930k, its overclocked to 4.4ghz with voltage 1.282, its 100% stable tested 12 hours on aida64, 8 hours on asus realbench, and 2 hours on linX on maximum ram, temperatures are 85-90 on linx and 65-70 on realbench and aida64, i didnt test prime95 as it has issues with newer intel cpus, ofcourse i have been using this pc for more than a year now for heavy gaming and it was always stable no issues what so ever.
> 
> 
> now this is the thing:
> i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> , and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal? or does it mean something is wrong with my mb or psu? im seriously worried! how can i confirm and be sure my pc is fine? and incase the boot sequence is normal can somebody explain why does it happen and is there a way to stop it?
> 
> more info:
> - i didnt have time to redo full stability tests but i did a linx stress test on maximum for about an hour and it passed frequently
> - pc has been perfectly stable for gaming no other issues expect for this boot thing!!
> - im having ERP S4+S5 enabled on the bios, does it relate?
> - the weird boot sequence happens randomly and not so often but still happens from time to time with no apparent reason.
> - my other pc spec are down in my signature
> - the reason im over-worried is that my old rig used to do the same thing and suddenly one day it just died totaly, didnt know if it was a cpu or motherboard issue cz i just threw it and bought this new rig and i dont want to also die on me (that pc was intel i7 4770k with a gigabyte sniper g1 mobo)
> 
> please advice guys.


That's normal behavior if you are using the switch on the back of your PSU after you shutdown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Just installed some Noctua fans into my PC.
> 
> When running, the fans spin at 100%. I have run fan tuning, which does not allow me to lower the fan speed/ adjust my fan curve.
> 
> I have been able to change my fan speed/adjust the fan curve by removing the "FanCalibrationData" found in /Programdata/Asus/DIP/FanXpert, although when I run fan tuning it sets the fans up to 100% and are not able to be adjusted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, in a video made by JJ, he demonstrated Fan Xperts capabilities, when he runs fan tuning he has 8 fans being able to be controlled. I have a fan connected to every header and are only able to control 4 "Chassis Fan 1A" "Chassis Fan 2A" "Chassis Fan 3A" and CPU Fan, is this what it should be?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are your bios setting on the fan section (monitor then go down)?


----------



## SsXxX

i know its normal if i use the switch, but i dont use it!!


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally, and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal? or does it mean something is wrong with my mb or psu? im seriously worried! how can i confirm and be sure my pc is fine? and incase the boot sequence is normal can somebody explain why does it happen and is there a way to stop it?


I'm not running my R5E yet (install coming this weekend) but I've seen that exact behavior on other machines I've built (all based on Asus boards). They too behave normally apart from this and are stable. I haven't noticed this leading to problems down the line or an indicator of a hardware problem. Likely someone will post as to what the actual cause of this is.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's normal behavior if you are using the switch on the back of your PSU after you shutdown.
> What are your bios setting on the fan section (monitor then go down)?


CPU Q-Fan Control : PWM Mode
CPU Fan SPeed Lower Limit. :300 RPM
CPU Fan Profile - Silent

Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control : PWM Mode
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source: CPU
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit:300 RPM
Chassis Fan 1 Profile: SIlent

Chassis Fan 2 and 3 are both the same as above.


----------



## kaistledine

So everyone,

I've posted on her previously about an issue with and asus rampage V extreme and a intel 5930k.

Turns on some gold has come off on one of cpu contacts... Now I'm not sure if this was done by the reseller apprentice techication .. or was caused by a faulty motherboard ( was tested faulty and replaced )

Has anyone heard of this happening by Overclocking of faulty parts ?

The chip worked well for the best part of 4 ish months and had some good 4.5Ghz + overclock on it .

Heres the link for the orginal issues log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578474/issues-with-brand-new-watercooled-5930k-rampage-v-ext-and-dual-480-rads-build

and the build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564700/shadownet-i7-5930k-cosair-900d-dual-ek-xe-480-rads-980ti-build-log

Best regards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> So everyone,
> I've posted on her previously about an issue with and asus rampage V extreme and a intel 5930k.
> Turns on some gold has come off on one of cpu contacts... Now I'm not sure if this was done by the reseller apprentice techication .. or was caused by a faulty motherboard ( was tested faulty and replaced )
> Has anyone heard of this happening by Overclocking of faulty parts ?
> The chip worked well for the best part of 4 ish months and had some good 4.5Ghz + overclock on it .
> Heres the link for the orginal issues log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1578474/issues-with-brand-new-watercooled-5930k-rampage-v-ext-and-dual-480-rads-build
> and the build log
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1564700/shadownet-i7-5930k-cosair-900d-dual-ek-xe-480-rads-980ti-build-log
> Best regards


never heard of lost gold on the pin contact surfaces.


----------



## kaistledine

No it's not something I can recall...

I think what's happened is the CPU has been damaged by a faulty motherboard or the O.C Fried it .
It's been sent off for RMA with the re seller - Apprentice technician has damaged the CPU - (No marks can be seen in pre-sent photos)
Noticed damaged contacts - Resent again


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> So everyone,
> 
> I've posted on her previously about an issue with and asus rampage V extreme and a intel 5930k.
> 
> Turns on some gold has come off on one of cpu contacts... Now I'm not sure if this was done by the reseller apprentice techication .. or was caused by a faulty motherboard ( was tested faulty and replaced )
> 
> Has anyone heard of this happening by Overclocking of faulty parts ?


I've been overclocking many boards/chips over at least the last 20 years and that's the first I've heard of such a scenario. I can't see it happening as a direct result of the overclock itself. Technician error is more probable although it's also possible that you're looking at a small manufacturing defect on Intel's part.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> No it's not something I can recall...
> 
> I think what's happened is the CPU has been damaged by a faulty motherboard or the O.C Fried it .
> It's been sent off for RMA with the re seller - Apprentice technician has damaged the CPU - (No marks can be seen in pre-sent photos)
> Noticed damaged contacts - Resent again


Unlikely a result of an OC.. and I've cooked a few CPUs. you'd see discoloration of the PCB. Sounds to me like someone placed it face down on a rough surface and slid it either when picking it up or by bumping (actually more common than you'd think)


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> I've been overclocking many boards/chips over at least the last 20 years and that's the first I've heard of such a scenario. I can't see it happening as a direct result of the overclock itself. Technician error is more probable although it's also possible that you're looking at a small manufacturing defect on Intel's part.


Indeed how ever the CPU was brand new and had no such signs of this when first installed .

A faulty motherboard and reseller technician later and it has these marks ... I think the blame is pointing as the technician ... hmmm


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unlikely a result of an OC.. and I've cooked a few CPUs. you'd see discoloration of the PCB. Sounds to me like someone placed it face down on a rough surface and slid it either when picking it up or by bumping (actually more common than you'd think)


Well that pretty much solves it ....

Man the rma process for motherboard & cpu too over 3 months ! and they broke the CPU with the first Rma ... how tragic .

Well new one will be here soon so I can resume work , witcher 3 and fallout 4 ... but most importantly getting my 4.5Ghz + back !


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Well that pretty much solves it ....
> 
> Man the rma process for motherboard & cpu too over 3 months ! and they broke the CPU with the first Rma ... how tragic .
> 
> Well new one will be here soon so I can resume work , witcher 3 and fallout 4 ... but most importantly getting my 4.5Ghz + back !


i hope you can sort this thing out ASAP... being away from a loved one (a pc) is quite heavy...

is it safe, to use the Level 8 on LLC on a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k? im on 1.121v on bios...


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i hope you can sort this thing out ASAP... being away from a loved one (a pc) is quite heavy...
> 
> is it safe, to use the Level 8 on LLC on a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k? im on 1.121v on bios...


Haha thank you, I've had it running and working the same amount of time its been broken currently ! once the new CPU is here it should be smooth sailing ... fingers crossed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i hope you can sort this thing out ASAP... being away from a loved one (a pc) is quite heavy...
> 
> is it safe, to use the Level 8 on LLC on a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k? im on 1.121v on bios...


LLC on x99 affects VCCIN not VCORE, so the question is what input voltage are you running? And it would be very unusual IMO that you need to run LLC8 on an R5E ever. Lower it to LLC5 or 6 and set VCCIN/Input to 1.92-1.95.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC on x99 affects VCCIN not VCORE, so the question is what input voltage are you running? And it would be very unususl IMO that you need to run LLC8 on an R5E ever. Lower it to LLC5 or 6 and set VCCIN/Input to 1.92-1.95.


i will be honest with you

i've been on the x99 for almost a year... i've come from a lot of AMD cpu's (1090T, 8150, 8320, 8350) and i still have NO idea, about the gazillion tinkering options of the R5E... i've read a lot of guides and still, i dont quite get it... to be honest, AMD was easier... A LOT easier... im not saying that overclocking intel cpu's is not worthy... au contraire... i want to know more so i dont stupidly fry my system...


----------



## Kimir

This is the enthusiast platform, it's expected to be less easier than mainstream one.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i still have NO idea, about the gazillion tinkering options of the R5E... i've read a lot of guides and still, i dont quite get it


Hello

All the pertinent settings are either covered in the guides or have been discussed at length here on the forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i will be honest with you
> 
> i've been on the x99 for almost a year... i've come from a lot of AMD cpu's (1090T, 8150, 8320, 8350) and i still have NO idea, about the gazillion tinkering options of the R5E... i've read a lot of guides and still, i dont quite get it... to be honest, AMD was easier... A LOT easier... *im not saying that overclocking intel cpu's is not worthy*... au contraire... i want to know more so i dont stupidly fry my system...


none of us know every option on this board... it is the best x99 IMO. that said, lol - only way to make an AMD CPU worth owning is to OC the crap outta the thing.









so.. what input voltage are you running???


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none of us know every option on this board... it is the best x99 IMO. that said, lol - only way to make an AMD CPU worth owning is to OC the crap outta the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. what input voltage are you running???


the only things that i've ser to manual, are the vcore and dram voltages... all others are on auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> the only things that i've ser to manual, are the vcore and dram voltages... all others are on auto


yikes.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> see i have an Asus Rampage V extreme with an intel 5930k, its overclocked to 4.4ghz with voltage 1.282, its 100% stable tested 12 hours on aida64, 8 hours on asus realbench, and 2 hours on linX on maximum ram, temperatures are 85-90 on linx and 65-70 on realbench and aida64, i didnt test prime95 as it has issues with newer intel cpus, ofcourse i have been using this pc for more than a year now for heavy gaming and it was always stable no issues what so ever.
> 
> now this is the thing:
> i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally, and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal? or does it mean something is wrong with my mb or psu? im seriously worried! how can i confirm and be sure my pc is fine? and incase the boot sequence is normal can somebody explain why does it happen and is there a way to stop it?
> 
> more info:
> - i didnt have time to redo full stability tests but i did a linx stress test on maximum for about an hour and it passed frequently
> - pc has been perfectly stable for gaming no other issues expect for this boot thing!!
> - im having ERP S4+S5 enabled on the bios, does it relate?
> - the weird boot sequence happens randomly and not so often but still happens from time to time with no apparent reason.
> - my other pc spec are down in my signature
> - the reason im over-worried is that my old rig used to do the same thing and suddenly one day it just died totaly, didnt know if it was a cpu or motherboard issue cz i just threw it and bought this new rig and i dont want to also die on me (that pc was intel i7 4770k with a gigabyte sniper g1 mobo)
> 
> please advice guys.


No satisfactory explanation yet! Anybody?


----------



## Dagamus NM

That was something that the RIVE would do on cold boot, haven't heard of it happening on the RVE though. I don't think it is any kind of impending doom for your motherboard though.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC on x99 affects VCCIN not VCORE, so the question is what input voltage are you running? And it would be very unusual IMO that you need to run LLC8 on an R5E ever. Lower it to LLC5 or 6 and set VCCIN/Input to 1.92-1.95.


Thanks for that. I didn't know that. With other boards it affected vcore. That may explain some of my OC issues with my current board. With previous boards I'd use LLC to ramp up vcore with increased load. I think I have some OC guides to read!

Can't wait to play with the R5E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Thanks for that. I didn't know that. With other boards it affected vcore. That may explain some of my OC issues with my current board. With previous boards I'd *use LLC to ramp up vcore with increased load*. I think I have some OC guides to read!
> 
> Can't wait to play with the R5E.


that cool.. but it's the absolutely wrong way to use LLC. Rather than retype these:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that cool.. but it's the absolutely wrong way to use LLC. Rather than retype these:


Good reading there.. I'd be lying if I said I understand it all but I get the general idea... at least enough to know on this board the LLC doesn't do what I thought it did. This is just the beginning. Much learning ahead. I love the fact that there are some seriously knowledgeable people here.. good access to information.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Good reading there.. I'd be lying if I said I understand it all but I get the general idea... at least enough to know on this board the LLC doesn't do what I thought it did. This is just the beginning. Much learning ahead. I love the fact that there are some seriously knowledgeable people here.. good access to information.


Rule of thumb for a 24/7 day-driver OC.... allow for vdroop at least of the magnitude Intel recommends at stock (eg, VID load line). Benchmarking is a different thing.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i hope you can sort this thing out ASAP... being away from a loved one (a pc) is quite heavy...
> 
> is it safe, to use the Level 8 on LLC on a 4.0ghz overclock on my 5930k? im on 1.121v on bios...


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot

Edit: didn't see the last page


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rule of thumb for a 24/7 day-driver OC.... allow for vdroop at least of the magnitude Intel recommends at stock (eg, VID load line). Benchmarking is a different thing.


Yeah... at this stage of my R5E overclocking life all that went right over my head. Hopefully as I read more I'll be able to refer back to it and it'll make sense.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Yeah... at this stage of my R5E overclocking life all that went right over my head. Hopefully as I read more I'll be able to refer back to it and it'll make sense.


The pictures in my link demonstrating how LLC 7 and LLC 8 work should help you.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> The pictures in my link demonstrating how LLC 7 and LLC 8 work should help you.


I looked at the pic.. like I said, it'll likely make sense later. I need to read more about it.. I'm coming from boards where there was vcore and that's it. No VCCIN. Currently in my mind there are all sorts of questions which will sort themselves out as I learn more. Stuff like, (as per your picture) if VCCIN is the cpu input voltage and is 1.85V, how are we ending up at 1.3 Vcore? What's the significance of VCCIN vs Vcore anyway? I'm used to the OC world revolving around Vcore increasing and decreasing based on load but the image shows variations in VCCIN with Vcore steady.

It'll all make sense in the end. On my Rampage IV Black Ed. I had a stable 4.7 which I lost with a BIOS update and had to drop back to 4.6. With my Sabertooth the best I was able to hit was 4.375 with a BCLK/strap of 125 (XMP made me do it!). I'm hoping for better with the R5E.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> I looked at the pic.. like I said, it'll likely make sense later. I need to read more about it.. I'm coming from boards where there was vcore and that's it. No VCCIN. Currently in my mind there are all sorts of questions which will sort themselves out as I learn more. Stuff like, (as per your picture) if VCCIN is the cpu input voltage and is 1.85V, how are we ending up at 1.3 Vcore? What's the significance of VCCIN vs Vcore anyway? I'm used to the OC world revolving around Vcore increasing and decreasing based on load but the image shows variations in VCCIN with Vcore steady.
> 
> It'll all make sense in the end. On my Rampage IV Black Ed. I had a stable 4.7 which I lost with a BIOS update and had to drop back to 4.6. With my Sabertooth the best I was able to hit was 4.375 with a BCLK/strap of 125 (XMP made me do it!). I'm hoping for better with the R5E.


I'm not expecting you do gain a deep understanding of everything, of courses you will have to research it.
My point is the simple picture will demonstrate how LLC 8 is overvolting and LLC 7 is using vdroop, simple as that.
Definitely do the research, it's good you want a thorough understanding of how things work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot
> 
> Edit: didn't see the last page


Yeah, those tracings and values have been in the x99 support thread (on OCN) since March. The table summarizes the LLC effect on Vos_max. Raja did that at relatively low VCCIN settings and VID excursions increase as voltage and current does - using a VCCIN of 1.85, the values are fine. If running a VCCIN greater than shown, you need/should include that aspect in your settings. Even with my CPUs at 4.8-5.0 I'v never needed LLC higher than 6 ([email protected] 5.0). 24/7 4.7/4.1 with vccin at 1.97 LLC 5 or 6 works just fine. Measure your droop with a DMM and use that value in your VCCIN/LLC choice.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Does anyone know where the setting is for changing the Windows loading logo to the pretty ROG one?
It was there at first and it disappeared after some OC tampering...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> see i have an Asus Rampage V extreme with an intel 5930k, its overclocked to 4.4ghz with voltage 1.282, its 100% stable tested 12 hours on aida64, 8 hours on asus realbench, and 2 hours on linX on maximum ram, temperatures are 85-90 on linx and 65-70 on realbench and aida64, i didnt test prime95 as it has issues with newer intel cpus, ofcourse i have been using this pc for more than a year now for heavy gaming and it was always stable no issues what so ever.
> 
> now this is the thing:
> i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally, and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal? or does it mean something is wrong with my mb or psu? im seriously worried! how can i confirm and be sure my pc is fine? and incase the boot sequence is normal can somebody explain why does it happen and is there a way to stop it?
> 
> more info:
> - i didnt have time to redo full stability tests but i did a linx stress test on maximum for about an hour and it passed frequently
> - pc has been perfectly stable for gaming no other issues expect for this boot thing!!
> - im having ERP S4+S5 enabled on the bios, does it relate?
> - the weird boot sequence happens randomly and not so often but still happens from time to time with no apparent reason.
> - my other pc spec are down in my signature
> - the reason im over-worried is that my old rig used to do the same thing and suddenly one day it just died totaly, didnt know if it was a cpu or motherboard issue cz i just threw it and bought this new rig and i dont want to also die on me (that pc was intel i7 4770k with a gigabyte sniper g1 mobo)
> 
> please advice guys.


Try changing your Attempt Fast Boot, Attempt Fast Cold Boot and DRAM Training to these.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try changing your Attempt Fast Boot, Attempt Fast Cold Boot and DRAM Training to these.


do so by-passes ram alignment and can result in an unstable boot even after demonstrating stability with training enabled.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i noticed that sometimes, and sometimes only as it boots normally mostly; that when i switch on the pc (cold start) it starts for a second or two, then turns off for just a little while then turns on again and boots normally, and it works perfectly fine afterwards for gaming or what ever i use it for, is this weird boot sequence okay or normal?


Hello

This is normal for a cold start scenario.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do so by-passes ram alignment and can result in an unstable boot even after demonstrating stability with training enabled.


Not sure what you are saying, Jpm, but with my G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 I boot fine with these settings and always have every channel. If I put them on Auto or disabled I get the same scenario as what the person is describing.

If these settings fix the cold boot trouble and your RAM is stable and finding every channel why would it not be an option.

And a PC should not start, turn off, then start again on a cold boot. This isn't normal.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure what you are saying, Jpm, but with my G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 I boot fine with these settings and always have every channel. If I put them on Auto or disabled I get the same scenario as what the person is describing.
> 
> If these settings fix the cold boot trouble and your RAM is stable and finding every channel why would it not be an option.
> 
> And a PC should not start, turn off, then start again on a cold boot. This isn't normal.


Hello

The first part of the above must be the result of a misunderstanding of what these settings actually do. And the double start on cold boot, if the phrase is being used properly, has been normal for the last several platforms.


----------



## Lynkdev

Is manual memory tuning in bios better than XMP with bios 1801? ive been using XMP for awhile now but am wanting to fine tweak things further to attain 4.6 stable over my 4.5.

Im running 32GB gskill ripjaws 2400


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure what you are saying, Jpm, but with my G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 I boot fine with these settings and always have every channel. If I put them on Auto or disabled I get the same scenario as what the person is describing.
> 
> If these settings fix the cold boot trouble and your RAM is stable and finding every channel why would it not be an option.
> 
> And a PC should not start, turn off, then start again on a cold boot. This isn't normal.


the double-pump on cold boot is very common, and as Praz said, certain configs will do it everytime
The fast boot Enabled thing, (esp cold fast boot) skips some ram alignment steps (thats why it's fast AFAIK). So... over time, alignment drifts and stability is lost. this relates to adjustments we have no/little control over. Praz is waaay more knowledgeable than me on this for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Is manual memory tuning in bios better than XMP with bios 1801? ive been using XMP for awhile now but am wanting to fine tweak things further to attain 4.6 stable over my 4.5.
> 
> Im running 32GB gskill ripjaws 2400


yes - always.


----------



## Silent Scone

Memory stability including VCCSA should be dialed in as much as possible and even then ideally training should be left enabled. Sometimes if users are finding sporadic training failure rarely, it helps to disable this.

I'm not sure you could call that an ideal scenario though, I do not think there is one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Memory stability including VCCSA should be dialed in as much as possible and even then ideally training should be left enabled. Sometimes if users are finding sporadic training failure rarely, it helps to disable this.
> 
> I'm not sure you could call that an ideal scenario though, I do not think there is one.


yeah, I have not yet disabled it. long tern consequence of leaving it enabled (and the stress of training) is unknown to me.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the double-pump on cold boot is very common, and as Praz said, certain configs will do it everytime
> The fast boot Enabled thing, (esp cold fast boot) skips some ram alignment steps (thats why it's fast AFAIK). So... over time, alignment drifts and stability is lost. this relates to adjustments we have no/little control over. Praz is waaay more knowledgeable than me on this for sure.
> yes - always.


Time to admit I'm wrong. Don't have the issue with the double boot but I disabled the cold boots and kept training on. If I don't set the RAM to 2133 first boot after changing fast boots etc. I get the black screen with the curser, won't boot. But going into the bios and putting the RAM back to 3200 on first reboot and I'm fine after that.


----------



## Chiobe

Just want to confirm if this is know problems or if I have a bad board.

1) Temp sensors. Open Hardware Monitor says temp 4 is above 100C, temp 3 is above 50C and temp 6 is above 60C. Dont know what they are, but several other programs has similar temp sensor problems. Since I'm running water cooling with 2 480mm for motherboard, CPU and RAM, so should it not be lack of cooling. That is during idle with CPU temps at avg 30C, CPU package at 39C.

2) Fan headers detection problem. Half of my fans dont show up, even do I use the same number of fans and the same splitter on several of them.
This would not be that enoying, if they behaved the same when controlled. I have the same fan profile on all, yet I can tell that some fans run faster then the others.

3) Fan header and other header quality. My CPU fan header was about to fall off, just because I had a single cable hanging from it. Had to make the cable go up, in the same fashion you would to combat GPU sag. The other place I have noticed it, is the USB 3 headers. That might be do the the stiffness of the cable it self, but when you notice it after just 1 use, then something is not right.

And no, I cant RMA it, do to the fact that I have water cooled it and the heat pipe for the top one is no longer intact (takes very little to bend, once its off).

This is more a, is it worth looking at it again when I get a new motherboard?
I mean, if its this bad after one build, how will it hold up when I have a few more planned (upgrades + case modding)?


----------



## Kimir

1. OHM is reading sensor that doesn't even exist here. Using Aida, all the correct one are perfectly fine.
2. Fan headers are grouped. cha_fan1A and 1B are together, same for the 2A/2B, 3A/3B. You can control by group, not the individual header, this is normal.
3. By fall off, you mean it was not correctly soldered? If it's only the plastic part, then it's normal due to how those thing are manufactured. On the usb3 it's not unusual on brand knew board, I've had that multiple time. I put it in place and it's all good. Unless the plastic is damaged or melted there shouldn't be an issue. You shouldn't put strain on cable, those connector are not design for it.

The R5E along with the x99 SOC Champion are the best x99 board you can get.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Time to admit I'm wrong. Don't have the issue with the double boot but I disabled the cold boots and kept training on. If I don't set the RAM to 2133 first boot after changing fast boots etc. I get the black screen with the curser, won't boot. But going into the bios and putting the RAM back to 3200 on first reboot and I'm fine after that.


did you have it wrong in the first place?







Anyway, good to know it's working as you want it to (no double-pump on boot here either)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Just want to confirm if this is know problems or if I have a bad board.
> 
> 1) Temp sensors. Open Hardware Monitor says temp 4 is above 100C, temp 3 is above 50C and temp 6 is above 60C. Dont know what they are, but several other programs has similar temp sensor problems. Since I'm running water cooling with 2 480mm for motherboard, CPU and RAM, so should it not be lack of cooling. That is during idle with CPU temps at avg 30C, CPU package at 39C.
> 
> 2) Fan headers detection problem. Half of my fans dont show up, even do I use the same number of fans and the same splitter on several of them.
> This would not be that enoying, if they behaved the same when controlled. I have the same fan profile on all, yet I can tell that some fans run faster then the others.
> 
> 3) Fan header and other header quality. My CPU fan header was about to fall off, just because I had a single cable hanging from it. Had to make the cable go up, in the same fashion you would to combat GPU sag. The other place I have noticed it, is the USB 3 headers. That might be do the the stiffness of the cable it self, but when you notice it after just 1 use, then something is not right.
> 
> And no, I cant RMA it, do to the fact that I have water cooled it and the heat pipe for the top one is no longer intact (takes very little to bend, once its off).
> 
> This is more a, is it worth looking at it again when I get a new motherboard?
> I mean, if its this bad after one build, how will it hold up when I have a few more planned (upgrades + case modding)?


As Kimir said -

ohm is (unfortunately) not updated for this platform
2 fans per controller (A and B)
The fan header is coming off the MB PCB? How'd you manage to do that?
lastly, if you get a new motherboard, skip the full cover block - 90% of problems will disappear. (and they don't do anything anyway, VRMs only need a light air flow to stay under 40C.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try changing your Attempt Fast Boot, Attempt Fast Cold Boot and DRAM Training to these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do so by-passes ram alignment and can result in an unstable boot even after demonstrating stability with training enabled.


i will try your solution and report back, thanks a lot, so from what i understand from u guys is that even when the ram proves stable under heavy stress testing it can falsely report instability on boot memtest and disabling this memtest will solve the boot issue? okay if that is what u truly mean but is there an explanation to why the ram or memtest does this>

again the boot issue i reported happens randomly not all the time, most of the time my pc boots normally as it should be, and that what scares the hell out of me as it happens randomly without an obvious reason!


----------



## Tideman

I've a similar issue myself where it'll randomly just not post on the first attempt after cold boot. It is extremely rare though (happens maybe a couple times a months at most and it gets daily use). Not sure if it has anything to do with my long time habit of switching off my power supply when I'm done with my pc.. Maybe most of you guys don't?


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> I've a similar issue myself where it'll randomly just not post on the first attempt after cold boot. It is extremely rare though (happens maybe a couple times a months at most and it gets daily use). Not sure if it has anything to do with my long time habit of switching off my power supply when I'm done with my pc.. Maybe most of you guys don't?


actually its normal when u switch psu off as in all motherboards i used, whenever i switch off the psu or use ERP in the bios first cold boot will fail 2 seconds and then pc will run again normally i guess its the bios resetting itself or some parameters or tests of some sort, but whats weird with the asus rampage v extreme is that there is no link between switching off the psu and/or using erp and the first cold boot failing, as i do switch off the psu and then when i switch on the pc again it will do a very normal boot, cold boot fail for me is very random and cant be linked to anything, its not affecting me atm but as i said my old pc used to do it and suddenly it died, am afraid (GOD FORBID







) its a sign for impending death too, i really love this pc so much and spent a lot of money on it building it, beside i dont think there is a better cpu for gaming atm than a i7 5930k overclocked to 4.4ghz fully stable on all stress tests (expect prime95 as i didnt do it)


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> actually its normal when u switch psu off as in all motherboards i used, whenever i switch off the psu or use ERP in the bios first cold boot will fail 2 seconds and then pc will run again normally i guess its the bios resetting itself or some parameters or tests of some sort, but whats weird with the asus rampage v extreme is that there is no link between switching off the psu and/or using erp and the first cold boot failing, as i do switch off the psu and then when i switch on the pc again it will do a very normal boot, cold boot fail for me is very random and cant be linked to anything, its not affecting me atm but as i said my old pc used to do it and suddenly it died, am afraid (GOD FORBID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) its a sign for impending death too, i really love this pc so much and spent a lot of money on it building it, beside i dont think there is a better cpu for gaming atm than a i7 5930k overclocked to 4.4ghz fully stable on all stress tests (expect prime95 as i didnt do it)


Mine doesn't restart itself like yours though. Just stays on till I reboot it and then posts normally second time. Again, it's extremely rare. Maybe I need to dig into my bios settings again (honestly I don't invest a lot of time in ocing, I do it for performance reasons and like to set and forget). Like you though, my stability testing (aida/realbench) was solid and I've been running it for 5 months. I do have my System Agent voltage on auto as messing with that was causing all sorts of stability issues for me. Might have to go through the hell of tweaking it again if this issue is something I should be concerned about..


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1. OHM is reading sensor that doesn't even exist here. Using Aida, all the correct one are perfectly fine.
> 2. Fan headers are grouped. cha_fan1A and 1B are together, same for the 2A/2B, 3A/3B. You can control by group, not the individual header, this is normal.
> 3. By fall off, you mean it was not correctly soldered? If it's only the plastic part, then it's normal due to how those thing are manufactured. On the usb3 it's not unusual on brand knew board, I've had that multiple time. I put it in place and it's all good. Unless the plastic is damaged or melted there shouldn't be an issue. You shouldn't put strain on cable, those connector are not design for it.
> 
> The R5E along with the x99 SOC Champion are the best x99 board you can get.


1. Several other programs are reporting similar readings, but guess as you say, its just false readings.
2. I know fan headers are grouped, but the RPM/PWM signal should still show on all, right?
3. Yeah, I guess its the solder that was ether not applied correctly or has slightly given away. Its still on, but you have to very careful when dealing with it. And the only thing I did, was to have a cable that was just a few cm longer run down from it. When I added an extender and had the cable go up instead, it seems to do better.

I was looking at SOC Champion and MSI Godlike Carbon as the replacements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lastly, if you get a new motherboard, skip the full cover block - 90% of problems will disappear. (and they don't do anything anyway, VRMs only need a light air flow to stay under 40C.


Yeah, the full cover block might create some problems and reduce the VRM temps with around 8C, but I like the look of it.
And since I will mod the case, so dont it hurt to have a bit more too look at.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> 1. Several other programs are reporting similar readings, but guess as you say, its just false readings.
> 2. I know fan headers are grouped, but the RPM/PWM signal should still show on all, right?
> 3. Yeah, I guess its the solder that was ether not applied correctly or has slightly given away. Its still on, but you have to very careful when dealing with it. And the only thing I did, was to have a cable that was just a few cm longer run down from it. When I added an extender and had the cable go up instead, it seems to do better.
> 
> I was looking at SOC Champion and MSI Godlike Carbon as the replacements.
> Yeah, the full cover block might create some problems and reduce the VRM temps with around 8C, *but I like the look of it.*
> And since I will mod the case, so dont it hurt to have a bit more too look at.


That's the only reason to use a full cover block.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> No satisfactory explanation yet! Anybody?


Sounds like you have "ErP Ready" enabled.

ErP stands for Energy-related Products. The ErP Ready setting allows your system to comply with the ErP/EuP (Energy-related Products / Energy-using Products) Directive to reduce the standby power consumption of devices to less than 0.5 watts.

This is not to be confused with the "Standby" power-down inside your OS where your computer goes to sleep but quickly turns back on to your desktop within a few seconds if you move your mouse. The standby I'm talking about you can think of the state your computer is in before it cold-boots. ErP Ready disables certain features such as wake-on-lan and cold-booting with your keyboard, and only allows you to turn on the PC with the power button. ErP may also disable BIOS Flashback since occurs when the computer is in the cold powered down state.

Back when I had my x79 system, it did a similar behavior where it would turn on, turn off, then turn back on when powering up with the ErP Ready setting set to enabled. When I disabled "ErP Ready" or whatever it was called in the old system, it exhibited normal power-on behavior. I have an RVE but I do not have this enabled and have never enabled it.

edit: It could very well be some other BIOS setting too, as certain settings require a double power cycle to apply. Perhaps one of these settings requires a power cycle from cold-booting. Load optimized defaults, see if double power cycle still occurs. If it doesn't, change your settings back 1 by 1.


----------



## KedarWolf

If anyone has a black screen with a blinking white cursor on reboot and turning your PC off with the power button and back on fixes it until next reboot, remove any USB drives you have in your USB ports, problem solved!









Strange it doesn't do this if I fully shutdown first though.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Sounds like you have "ErP Ready" enabled.
> 
> ErP stands for Energy-related Products. The ErP Ready setting allows your system to comply with the ErP/EuP (Energy-related Products / Energy-using Products) Directive to reduce the standby power consumption of devices to less than 0.5 watts.
> 
> This is not to be confused with the "Standby" power-down inside your OS where your computer goes to sleep but quickly turns back on to your desktop within a few seconds if you move your mouse. The standby I'm talking about you can think of the state your computer is in before it cold-boots. ErP Ready disables certain features such as wake-on-lan and cold-booting with your keyboard, and only allows you to turn on the PC with the power button. ErP may also disable BIOS Flashback since occurs when the computer is in the cold powered down state.
> 
> Back when I had my x79 system, it did a similar behavior where it would turn on, turn off, then turn back on when powering up with the ErP Ready setting set to enabled. When I disabled "ErP Ready" or whatever it was called in the old system, it exhibited normal power-on behavior. I have an RVE but I do not have this enabled and have never enabled it.
> 
> edit: It could very well be some other BIOS setting too, as certain settings require a double power cycle to apply. Perhaps one of these settings requires a power cycle from cold-booting. Load optimized defaults, see if double power cycle still occurs. If it doesn't, change your settings back 1 by 1.


thanks bro, but thing is even whether i have ERP on or off it still randomly do its thing, i mean even when ERP is activated pc will boot normally most of the time and still randomly restarts.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Mine doesn't restart itself like yours though. Just stays on till I reboot it and then posts normally second time. Again, it's extremely rare. Maybe I need to dig into my bios settings again (honestly I don't invest a lot of time in ocing, I do it for performance reasons and like to set and forget). Like you though, my stability testing (aida/realbench) was solid and I've been running it for 5 months. I do have my System Agent voltage on auto as messing with that was causing all sorts of stability issues for me. Might have to go through the hell of tweaking it again if this issue is something I should be concerned about..


thanks for the help bro, im wondering are you stable on LinX or ibt?

i see you have the same voltage as i do and your cpu is running 4.6 while im only able to stabilize it at 4.4, to be honest i find that asus realbench and aida64 is easy to stabilize but linx is hell and could not stabilize it on anything more than 4.4 with a voltage of 1.28, and raising the voltage to anything more than 1.28 will drive temps crazy, i already get 85-90C on linx and 65-70 on realbench and aida64


----------



## Kimir

LinX, IBT if they have the updated AVX package is like using Prime95.
Stap! right here with those, imo.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> LinX, IBT if they have the updated AVX package is like using Prime95.
> Stap! right here with those, imo.


nice to hear, so if i pass ibt and linx this means i can pass prime95?

i passed 2 hours of linx on maximum ram, but i was scared to test prime95 stability as i heard horror stories about heat and power draw and possible damage to the chip


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> nice to hear, so if i pass ibt and linx this means i can pass prime95?
> 
> i passed 2 hours of linx on maximum ram, but i was scared to test prime95 stability as i heard horror stories about heat and power draw and possible damage to the chip


i mean if that is true i guess i can be proud of my overclock; currently 4.4ghz at 1.28v with max temps of 90 on the hottest core fully stable tested with linX, yes?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i mean if that is true i guess i can be proud of my overclock; currently 4.4ghz at 1.28v with max temps of 90 on the hottest core fully stable tested with linX, yes?


I think what he was saying was lost on you. Running these tests for extended periods of time is not advisable as the amount of current drawn with certain AVX2.0 routines within can result in degradation.


----------



## Nephurus

Just about to pull the trigger on this board once taxes come in ,
'
5930 k
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory maybe x2
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card (2-Way SLI)

anyone else here running something similar ?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on this board once taxes come in ,
> '
> 5930 k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory maybe x2
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card (2-Way SLI)
> 
> anyone else here running something similar ?


I'm sort of similar.

i7 5930K @ 4.5GHz
2 x EVGA Titan X SC with EVGA LED Hybrid Coolers @ 1400MHz
Rampage V Extreme
16GB 2666MHz G-Skill DDR4 RipJawz


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> I'm sort of similar.
> 
> i7 5930K @ 4.5GHz
> 2 x EVGA Titan X SC with EVGA LED Hybrid Coolers @ 1400MHz
> Rampage V Extreme
> 16GB 2666MHz G-Skill DDR4 RipJawz


What is your opinion on the Rampage V and how has it been so far?


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> What is your opinion on the Rampage V and how has it been so far?


Excellent. A few little bugs here and there depending on the rest of your system but Best MB I've ever had.


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klunt Bumskrint*
> 
> Excellent. A few little bugs here and there depending on the rest of your system but Best MB I've ever had.


good to hear , its gonna be my first build so looking to not mess it up by picking the best components


----------



## Klunt Bumskrint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> good to hear , its gonna be my first build so looking to not mess it up by picking the best components


Pretty epic for your first build!


----------



## Nephurus

well my choices were limited since i received a 5930 k for free in a give away , the rest just fell in place after some research .


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on this board once taxes come in ,
> '
> 5930 k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory maybe x2
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card (2-Way SLI)
> 
> anyone else here running something similar ?


Close (see my sig). I went with 4 pieces of Ripjaws 4 3000 (32gb total) from the QVL (wanted to take advantage of quad channel) and my video cards are the HydroCopper variety. Quite content so far. Due to a lack of time and some software weirdness I haven't gotten to OCing yet (looks like I have an OS re-install ahead of me due to what I presume is some odd software conflict) yet but that's coming. Don't think you can do a lot better than this board.


----------



## OrganicKobze

I'm running a Rampage V, 5830k, GTX 980 TI SLI.
I've found the board to be brilliant so far, there's some easy OC tuning tools built in!


----------



## shampoo911

sorry for the off-topic...

what will the next Intel HEDT offer? and what will it be? (broadwell-e or skylake-e)


----------



## Kimir

Broadwell-E, coming later this year. MSI Godlike carbon already announced for the release of refresh x99.
Rumors says 4 SKU this time
Intel Core i7-6950X, 10 cores 3Ghz
Intel Core i7-6900K, 8 cores 3.2Ghz
Intel Core i7-6850K, 6 cores 3.6Ghz
Intel Core i7-6800K, 6 cores 3.4Ghz
No info if Asus gonna release a black edition or not yet, but UEFI update will be there, no worries.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Broadwell-E, coming later this year. MSI Godlike carbon already announced for the release of refresh x99.
> Rumors says 4 SKU this time
> Intel Core i7-6950X, 10 cores 3Ghz
> Intel Core i7-6900K, 8 cores 3.2Ghz
> Intel Core i7-6850K, 6 cores 3.6Ghz
> Intel Core i7-6800K, 6 cores 3.4Ghz
> No info if Asus gonna release a black edition or not yet, but UEFI update will be there, no worries.


So it will kinda be a rebrand and 2 more cores given the case... Maybe a die shrink?


----------



## thrgk

I was wondering if someone can tell me which port is USB Port 0012? Is it the left bottom or right bottom most ones?

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

None of those, see the manual.


----------



## thrgk

Hmm, I checked the manual, didnt see where it showed it, I saw the Internal USB connectors but didnt see where it labeled these


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Hmm, I checked the manual, didnt see where it showed it, I saw the Internal USB connectors but didn't see where it labeled these


It doesn't because it's not there. Manual page 1-8 illustration shows USB_E12_E34 and page 2-15 shows USB ports numerically listed.

SS


----------



## dansi

On 1701 and overclock working silently in the background. Life is good.

Should I try the latest bios? What fixes it brings?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> On 1701 and overclock working silently in the background. Life is good.
> 
> Should I try the latest bios? What fixes it brings?


From my understanding the latest BIOS mainly deals with the new chips coming out.


----------



## KedarWolf

Is Fast Boot, Cold Fast Boot and DRAM Training on Auto okay?

Edit: I ask because if I disable the Fast Boots and enable DRAM training my PC hangs on reboots. If I shutdown, then start, everything boots fine though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is Fast Boot, Cold Fast Boot and DRAM Training on Auto okay?
> 
> Edit: I ask because if I disable the Fast Boots and enable DRAM training my PC hangs on reboots. If I shutdown, then start, everything boots fine though.


auto is fine.


----------



## TurricanM3

I can't get vCache runnning in adaptive Mode. The voltage doesn't raise. Anyone else?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I can't get vCache runnning in adaptive Mode. The voltage doesn't raise. Anyone else?


Hello

Everyone else. Has always been this way. Reviewing and searching the existing threads is most time beneficial.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I can't get vCache runnning in adaptive Mode. The voltage doesn't raise. Anyone else?


a more direct answer, adaptive doesnt work with cache. only offset works with cache. use offset. you will have to live with having a higher than normal idle cache voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> a more direct answer, adaptive doesnt work with cache. only offset works with cache. use offset. you will have to live with having a *higher than normal idle cache voltage*.


Actually this is the misconception. cache freq is minimally 50% of ram freq (rg, 3200 ram = 1600 cache idle and so forth) When you OC ram, "normal" idle cache may not be the same "ldle" state as core.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> It doesn't because it's not there. Manual page 1-8 illustration shows USB_E12_E34 and page 2-15 shows USB ports numerically listed.
> 
> SS


Hmm on 2-15 I still do not seem the USB Port 0012. How can you tell? All it shows is this.


----------



## Kimir

As he said, *page 1-8*, the port 11-12 are internal USB 2 ones.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> As he said, *page 1-8*, the port 11-12 are internal USB 2 ones.


Thank you.

These Memory Card Reader/USB Hubs always seem to go bad, finally got a usb hub instead!

+Rep


----------



## TurricanM3

I have a 4x4 Corsair Dominator Kit. Its seems stable @3200 but the MB only detects 12GB. I tried to adjust several voltages / timings / mem profiles but this has no effect.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> I have a 4x4 Corsair Dominator Kit. Its seems stable @3200 but the MB only detects 12GB. I tried to adjust several voltages / timings / mem profiles but this has no effect.


If it's only detecting 3 DIMM then the system is not stable, try tuning the VCCSA or increasing DRAM voltage and test with the proper methods for stability


----------



## TurricanM3

Ok, seems like my RAMs aren't stable then, i'm back at 3000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> a more direct answer, adaptive doesnt work with cache. only offset works with cache. use offset. you will have to live with having a higher than normal idle cache voltage.


Why is there an option to go adaptive for vCache if it doesn't work? Only Asus knows...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Ok, seems like my RAMs aren't stable then, i'm back at 3000.
> Why is there an option to go adaptive for vCache if it doesn't work? Only Asus knows...


it works if the max turbo multiplier for cache is no greater than the stcok max turbo multi AFAIK.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Ok, seems like my RAMs aren't stable then, i'm back at 3000.
> Why is there an option to go adaptive for vCache if it doesn't work? Only Asus knows...


When it comes to haswell-e, at those speeds, the RAM itself is fine. Its the IMC that cant handle it. Some channels may drop out above a certain speed, hence only seeing 3, 2, or 1 DIMMs after POST.

You can try turning on 'ignore training' in dram settings, may get your DIMM to show up, but it may not be stable. Nearly always gets all the RAM detected, but may have errors on testing with memtest


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> When it comes to haswell-e, at those speeds, the RAM itself is fine. Its the IMC that cant handle it. Some channels may drop out above a certain speed, hence only seeing 3, 2, or 1 DIMMs after POST.
> 
> You can try turning on 'ignore training' in dram settings, may get your DIMM to show up, but it may not be stable. Nearly always gets all the RAM detected, but may have errors on testing with memtest


Most if not all CPU should able to handle the density he is using at 3200. In this instance it is the memory that likely needs tuning in order to maintain stability. Above this ratio however is when things get difficult, so I understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## shampoo911

i remember reading long ago, that 2800mhz was like the sweetspot for ddr4 on x99... beyond that, it has little to no benefit


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i remember reading long ago, that 2800mhz was like the sweetspot for ddr4 on x99... beyond that, it has little to no benefit


2800 is a horrible ratio for a few good reasons.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2800 is a horrible ratio for a few good reasons.


im actually running @2750mhz and sometimes 2666mhz...


----------



## Kimir

Doesn't change the fact the 2800 us an horrible ratio, 2666 and 3200 it's what one want for strap 100. 3000 is good on strap 125.


----------



## AdamK47

I've stuck with 2666 with 14-14-14-32-1T timings for a long time now. No instability and the PC boots up with all memory detected every single time. It's nice not having to fuss with cold boot locks or partial memory detections.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact the 2800 us an horrible ratio, 2666 and 3200 it's what one want for strap 100. 3000 is good on strap 125.


2666mhz runs on my pc with strap 125... should i change it to 100?


----------



## Kimir

No reason to.
It was said the 2666 is better than 2800 for this reason:
2666c11

2800c12


See the bandwidth? It's marginally better, and that's the best speed I could get for screenshot. When run multiple times, 2800 can be slower than 2666. That's because 2800 is an odd ratio.


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No reason to.
> It was said the 2666 is better than 2800 for this reason:
> 2666c11
> 
> 2800c12
> 
> 
> See the bandwidth? It's marginally better, and that's the best speed I could get for screenshot. When run multiple times, 2800 can be slower than 2666. That's because 2800 is an odd ratio.


What are the best timings for 24/7 that you can make on 3200Mhz with these b.die?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> What are the best timings for 24/7 that you can make on 3200Mhz with these b.die?


C13

I might give a try at c12 and see how much voltage is needed to get that stable.


----------



## Chiobe

Guess most reasons to stick to this board, is just about dead now or dont it matter as much these days?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiobe*
> 
> Guess most reasons to stick to this board, is just about dead now or dont it matter as much these days?


My top PCI-E connector broke as well recently but my case is a Core X9 and the motherboard sits flat, horizontally on a tray, not vertically so it's not a big issue for me you see.


----------



## Menthol

First thing that I seem to break are those connectors, never a problem with the GPU working so the only thing is a lower resale value, motherboards are difficult to sell anyways


----------



## thrgk

Does having a power outage seriously hurt my rig? I just had the power go off and it shut off my computer.

I do have a Surge Protector, I am debating on getting a backup battery, itll be $180 for a 4minute time, and I only need a minute to turn it off, so I guess itll work. But just wondering if any serious dmg was done


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Does having a power outage seriously hurt my rig? I just had the power go off and it shut off my computer.
> 
> I do have a Surge Protector, I am debating on getting a backup battery, itll be $180 for a 4minute time, and I only need a minute to turn it off, so I guess itll work. But just wondering if any serious dmg was done


Outages won't cause so much a problem, but obviously surges might. However both reasonable power supply units and the RVE have surge protection measures.

Main concern is that alll types of storage devices can potentially suffer from loss of power as well as the operating system


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Outages won't cause so much a problem, but obviously surges might. However both reasonable power supply units and the RVE have surge protection measures.
> 
> Main concern is that alll types of storage devices can potentially suffer from loss of power as well as the operating system


Question, is a combo surge protector/power conditioner a good idea for PCs?


----------



## Silent Scone

As long as it's a reasonable brand like a Furman I don't see an issue, although you don't really need one on a PC.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As long as it's a reasonable brand like a Furman I don't see an issue, although you don't really need one on a PC.


Yeah, I have a Furman.


----------



## shampoo911

where i live, blackouts are like the morning coffee... you will have a blackout everyday...

i have not suffered ONCE from data loss due to a blackout... even with a RAID-0 as a main drive... so, no worries there


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> where i live, blackouts are like the morning coffee... you will have a blackout everyday...
> 
> i have not suffered ONCE from data loss due to a blackout... even with a RAID-0 as a main drive... so, no worries there


Thank you for that blanket of false reassurance.


----------



## Kimir

Got my UPS that does it job. Gotta get another one tho, 1600va/1kW ain't enough for 2 rig.


----------



## thrgk

Kimir which ups do you own ?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thank you for that blanket of false reassurance.


gotta help from time to time


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Kimir which ups do you own ?


Eaton ellipse eco 1600


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I've stuck with 2666 with 14-14-14-32-1T timings for a long time now. No instability and the PC boots up with all memory detected every single time. It's nice not having to fuss with cold boot locks or partial memory detections.


i also prefer lower latency vs high speed on my gskill 2666 kit

running the same timiings as you since Nov 14 and its been rock solid


----------



## Silent Scone

Both is also nice. (See sig







)


----------



## xarot

I just bought Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 kit (4x8 GB) for my RVE.

I read that there are two XMP profiles, one for 1.2 V and another for 1.35 V. I suspect my 5960X has a crappy IMC so I could run at 1.2 V profile perhaps...is the success rate with 3000 MHz and 32 GB fairly low?

Also does anyone know if the kit uses 100 or 125 strap at 3000? Kit model is CMD32GX4M4B3000C15

I was tempted to go for 64 GB but it really does not make sense.








However 2133/2400 G.Skill kits go as low as 370 € over here.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I just bought Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 kit (4x8 GB) for my RVE.
> 
> I read that there are two XMP profiles, one for 1.2 V and another for 1.35 V. I suspect my 5960X has a crappy IMC so I could run at 1.2 V profile perhaps...is the success rate with 3000 MHz and 32 GB fairly low?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the kit uses 100 or 125 strap at 3000? Kit model is CMD32GX4M4B3000C15
> 
> I was tempted to go for 64 GB but it really does not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *However 2133/2400 G.Skill kits go as low as 370 € over here*.


I must have read that wrong, cause that the price of the G.Skill Trident Z 3200c14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ).
Which is the only kit worth getting for haswell-e this days, imo.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I must have read that wrong, cause that the price of the G.Skill Trident Z 3200c14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ).


Sorry but I didn't understand and I didn't mean to cause confusion...I meant 2133/2400 MHz *64GB* kits go for very low now. For example F4-2400C15Q2-64GRK. In germany even cheaper, ~310 €.


----------



## Kimir

Oh 64GB one, kay. 32GB is plenty enough, especially non ECC.


----------



## shampoo911

i NEED this kit

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013J7UMVM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3TNY2RFXIBQXW&coliid=I2WII9WW6TW60H


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i NEED this kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013J7UMVM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3TNY2RFXIBQXW&coliid=I2WII9WW6TW60H


Yes please buy it.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes please buy it.


sad thing is... im out of money... i spent most part of it on the christmas upgrade... (980ti, nvme, 8tb sshd)

it was that, or having some food on the fridge...

a choice was made...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i NEED this kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013J7UMVM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=3TNY2RFXIBQXW&coliid=I2WII9WW6TW60H


Hello

Looks like Amazon got creative with the title. G.Skill has not qualified that kit for X99. 1N at rated speed can be tricky on X99.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looks like Amazon got creative with the title. G.Skill has not qualified that kit for X99. 1N at rated speed can be tricky on X99.


http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_14=0&prop_3=3200MHz&prop_4=0&prop_1=0&prop_2=64GB+%288GBx8%29

I think these three kits, 8x8gb are X99 and one of them is 14-14-14-34 but you may as well wait for the 8x16GB 3200 128GB kits coming out soon if you're gonna do this. I think one of those is 14-14-14-34 as well if I recall right.

Mind you unless you're going run ran a big RAM disk for apps or something there is not much point in having 64GB or 128GB of RAM, no game or app is going to use that much memory.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Looks like Amazon got creative with the title. G.Skill has not qualified that kit for X99. 1N at rated speed can be tricky on X99.


Spoilsport









On a serious note Amazon are notorious for bad listings. Always best to double check the MPN on the vendors website under QVL before buying. When companies list the items it normally looks for the EAN present already, so if some other dolt has uploaded the wrong image, or the listing is somehow wrong then others suffer


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I just bought Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 kit (4x8 GB) for my RVE.
> 
> I read that there are two XMP profiles, one for 1.2 V and another for 1.35 V. I suspect my 5960X has a crappy IMC so I could run at 1.2 V profile perhaps...is the success rate with 3000 MHz and 32 GB fairly low?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the kit uses 100 or 125 strap at 3000? Kit model is CMD32GX4M4B3000C15
> 
> I was tempted to go for 64 GB but it really does not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However 2133/2400 G.Skill kits go as low as 370 € over here.


To my knowledge, all 3000 kits for x99 will suggest using the 125MHz BCLK strap. There is word that the 2400MHz RAM multiplier is extremely strong. 2400 * 1.25 = 3000. I owned 4 5960x's. Only one of them, my most recent chip, will do the 3000MHz RAM divider with 100MHz BCLK strap and remain stable. Currently using a release-day ripjaws 4 4x8GB DDR4-3000 15-15-15-35 kit. Command rate 1T. Running VDIMM 1.4, VCCSA 0.85v, VCCIO 1.15v. May not actually need the VDIMM. VCCIO seems to be helping keep 1T stable.

Currently working on 4700MHz cache, tuning in the voltage required. 20 minutes stable so far on AIDA64, 1.3 volts (Been increasing by steps of 1/256 volts [0.00390625]). May or may not go down to 4600MHz cache. Core will probably have some room to expand, currently 4700MHz core @ 1.344v, 1.95v input. Probably need more input to be prime stable. Already prime stable at 4600MHz core.


----------



## mus1mus

There are other Memory ratios to try that your woes of running the kit at rated speed can be ignored.

2666 is strong. So is 3200.

I recently did 7 5930Ks on various kits that include, Ripjaws Z e-dies, Hynix 2400 C15s, and Micron 2400s. All of them easily makes 2666 C14. With the Hynix making 2666 11-11-13 32GB.

Even the Micron does 2666 12-12-13 at 1.3V. It doesn't like Voltage though. Some sticks pass training just to register as 4GBs past 1.375. :dog:


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> To my knowledge, all 3000 kits for x99 will suggest using the 125MHz BCLK strap. There is word that the 2400MHz RAM multiplier is extremely strong. 2400 * 1.25 = 3000. I owned 4 5960x's. Only one of them, my most recent chip, will do the 3000MHz RAM divider with 100MHz BCLK strap and remain stable. Currently using a release-day ripjaws 4 4x8GB DDR4-3000 15-15-15-35 kit. Command rate 1T. Running VDIMM 1.4, VCCSA 0.85v, VCCIO 1.15v. May not actually need the VDIMM. VCCIO seems to be helping keep 1T stable.
> 
> Currently working on 4700MHz cache, tuning in the voltage required. 20 minutes stable so far on AIDA64, 1.3 volts (Been increasing by steps of 1/256 volts [0.00390625]). May or may not go down to 4600MHz cache. Core will probably have some room to expand, currently 4700MHz core @ 1.344v, 1.95v input. Probably need more input to be prime stable. Already prime stable at 4600MHz core.


I have (and have had 2 others of the same) 2x 4x4 3000 kits that run 3000 100% stable at 100 BLCK at 15-15-15-35 1t 1.35v and I'd consider neither of the chips I used them on to have a strong IMC as my cache won't pass 44 under 1.2v although my core with run 4.7 at 1.288v with 1.90v input and I only need .088 SA.

I could use this same ram at 3200 with same settings adding .025v and be stable for my uses but would have "test" failures over time.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2666 is strong. So is 3200.


Maybe just MAYBE theeeee strongest.









SS


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I have (and have had 2 others of the same) 2x 4x4 3000 kits that run 3000 100% stable at 100 BLCK at 15-15-15-35 1t 1.35v and I'd consider neither of the chips I used them on to have a strong IMC as my cache won't pass 44 under 1.2v although my core with run 4.7 at 1.288v with 1.90v input and I only need .088 SA.
> 
> I could use this same ram at 3200 with same settings adding .025v and be stable for my uses but would have "test" failures over time.
> 
> SS


The strength of the memory controller does not really come into the preferred strap


----------



## Nephurus

Just in , cant wait to build but still waiting on a few parts


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> 
> Just in , cant wait to build but still waiting on a few parts


Nice man, why did you chose this board over the MSI Godlike? I need a new X99 board and trying to decide between this Rampage 5 or MSI Godlike ? Which one do u think is better? thx


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Nice man, why did you chose this board over the MSI Godlike? I need a new X99 board and trying to decide between this Rampage 5 or MSI Godlike ? Which one do u think is better? thx


The OC and temp monitoring features are what got me to go for it , perfect ammount of fan and temp control as well.


----------



## ssateneth

Someone ought to review the godlike to see if it has more memory dividers compared to the xpower. That was one of its shortcomings. Also, even with msi's new oc socket on the x99a, i had problems OCing cache compared to RVE. They also need to fix that to make godlike be competitive.


----------



## Nephurus

Any tips for a newbie to this board? i should start building with ina week and i do not want to make any mistakes .


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I just bought Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 kit (4x8 GB) for my RVE.
> 
> I read that there are two XMP profiles, one for 1.2 V and another for 1.35 V. I suspect my 5960X has a crappy IMC so I could run at 1.2 V profile perhaps...is the success rate with 3000 MHz and 32 GB fairly low?
> 
> Also does anyone know if the kit uses 100 or 125 strap at 3000? Kit model is CMD32GX4M4B3000C15
> 
> I was tempted to go for 64 GB but it really does not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However 2133/2400 G.Skill kits go as low as 370 € over here.


3000 @ 1.2V? What Ver is it? You may have found a gem if it does 3000 1.2V @ XMP.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 3000 @ 1.2V? What Ver is it? You may have found a gem if it does 3000 1.2V @ XMP.


No, 1.2V is probably 2666 but that profile speed isn't listed on Corsair website. It's [email protected] V. Haven't got the kit yet so I can only guess. Did I understand right reading below that the 1.35 V isn't actually supported so it's only up to your CPU IMC if you can run it or not? Heh.

Quote from Corsair website:

Why are there two XMP profiles on my Corsair DDR4?

We include a pair of XMP profiles instead of just one for users who want to control how much power is consumed by the memory. The first XMP profile runs the DDR4 at its specification of 1.2V, while the second offers a higher speed at the cost of bumping the voltage to 1.35V. The first profile, then, is officially supported, while the second is not and instead offers a baseline of what the memory should be able to achieve.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> No, 1.2V is probably 2666 but that profile speed isn't listed on Corsair website. It's [email protected] V. Haven't got the kit yet so I can only guess. Did I understand right reading below that the 1.35 V isn't actually supported so it's only up to your CPU IMC if you can run it or not? Heh.
> 
> Quote from Corsair website:
> 
> Why are there two XMP profiles on my Corsair DDR4?
> 
> We include a pair of XMP profiles instead of just one for users who want to control how much power is consumed by the memory. The first XMP profile runs the DDR4 at its specification of 1.2V, while the second offers a higher speed at the cost of bumping the voltage to 1.35V. The first profile, then, is officially supported, while the second is not and instead offers a baseline of what the memory should be able to achieve.


You will only get the 1.2V XMP profile if the kit by default is rated for 1.2. Otherwise you only get the rated speeds.

For example, the 2666 C15 1.2V kit has the rated 2666 C15 profile and also a 2800 1.35V profile.

Intel rates XMP up to 1.5V, anywhere from 1.35V-1.4V is more than safe for 24/7 use.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You will only get the 1.2V XMP profile if the kit by default is rated for 1.2. Otherwise you only get the rated speeds.
> 
> For example, the 2666 C15 1.2V kit has the rated 2666 C15 profile and also a 2800 1.35V profile.
> 
> Intel rates XMP up to 1.5V, anywhere from 1.35V-1.4V is more than safe for 24/7 use.


OK, thanks







. The kit is rated 1.35 V by default then? CMD32GX4M4B3000C15: http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4b3000c15


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I just started receiving an error from my RVE with my GPU. The GPU (after windows forced an update last night... thanks windows) will only run at PCI-e 2.0 now.

I have tried updating the GPU drivers, Updating the Chipset driver and the BIOS.. For some reason, it is still reporting as x16 2.0 at all times. Any idea why this would be happening?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I just started receiving an error from my RVE with my GPU. The GPU (after windows forced an update last night... thanks windows) will only run at PCI-e 2.0 now.
> 
> I have tried updating the GPU drivers, Updating the Chipset driver and the BIOS.. For some reason, it is still reporting as x16 2.0 at all times. Any idea why this would be happening?


You have the PCI-E link speed on Gen 3?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You have the PCI-E link speed on Gen 3?


Will investigate in just a second. It has been set to Gen 3 for a very long time (since it was built) so i havent look at it in a while. Brb


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Will investigate in just a second. It has been set to Gen 3 for a very long time (since it was built) so i havent look at it in a while. Brb


And what video card and Windows is it? With Windows 7 and 8 I had to run a patch for my GTX680 to get PCI-E 3.0 but that was GTX680 specific.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> And what video card and Windows is it? With Windows 7 and 8 I had to run a patch for my GTX680 to get PCI-E 3.0 but that was GTX680 specific.


The bios GEN 3 correction fixed it. They are both 980ti Classifieds, and now that it is set to GEN 3 in the Bios, it is downclocking to 1.1 at idle, where it was sitting at 2.0 with Auto..

I wonder why that changed back after the windows update of all things.... Kind of strange.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The bios GEN 3 correction fixed it. They are both 980ti Classifieds, and now that it is set to GEN 3 in the Bios, it is downclocking to 1.1 at idle, where it was sitting at 2.0 with Auto..
> 
> I wonder why that changed back after the windows update of all things.... Kind of strange.


Glad you worked it out. If you updated your BIOS is could of changed but other then that don't know.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Glad you worked it out. If you updated your BIOS is could of changed but other then that don't know.


Next week, on unsolved mysteries..... lol.

Maybe it happened during the last bios update, and i just now noticed. That is possible for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Nice man, why did you chose this board over the MSI Godlike? I need a new X99 board and trying to decide between this Rampage 5 or MSI Godlike ? Which one do u think is better? thx


It's just better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Any tips for a newbie to this board? i should start building with ina week and i do not want to make any mistakes .


Great MB!!

Check these threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/760_20


----------



## ssateneth

I got PCI-E 2.0 instead of 3.0 when I started deviating my BCLK from the existing straps (100, 125, 166, etc). E.G. i was trying 129 to get a different memory speed while getting same cpu clocks and saw my GPU was 2.0. Went back to 125 but same cpu clock speeds. It was working at 3.0 again.


----------



## caste1200

hey guys, im finishing a new build and I got a NZXT Grid (10 fan splitter)
I know I can't plug it to the mobo because its rated at 30w... anyone has any idea how can I get a fan controler on the Grid?


----------



## alphabet

Could anyone help me with a cache voltage issue?
I'm using adaptive on core and offset on cache with the minimum cache frequency set to auto. I found stable voltages for manual but I'm getting blue screens with offset cache, actually the first time was when dialing in offset and testing multitasking and games.
Would increasing the offset cache voltage to more than the stable on manual help avoid the bsod from whatever is happening during idle-load? Bit confused, any advice helps as I've not had trouble like this before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Could anyone help me with a cache voltage issue?
> I'm using adaptive on core and offset on cache with the minimum cache frequency set to auto. I found stable voltages for manual but I'm getting blue screens with offset cache, actually the first time was when dialing in offset and testing multitasking and games.
> Would increasing the offset cache voltage to more than the stable on manual help avoid the bsod from whatever is happening during idle-load? Bit confused, any advice helps as I've not had trouble like this before.


you can run cache on manual and core on adaptive, no problem. otherwise, , set min and max cache multi the same, and set a cache offset. boot to windows, open aid64 and seewhat the cache voltage is. then go back to bios and adjust the offset so that the voltage would be the same as when you had it stable with manual.


----------



## MrUnderpants

Hi,

So I really need some help here guys. At the end of last year I bought a Samsung 950 pro 512gb and have been having issues ever since. The system was perfectly stable for over a year and _never_ crashed until recently.

*I am NOT booting the OS off this drive, it is just for games.*

*My system is:*

Windows 7 64bit
I7 5930k @ 4.25ghz (1.2v)
ASUS Rampage V extreme
16gb G-Skill DDR4 XMP @ 2666Mhz
2x EVGA Classified GTX980 in SLI
Soundblaster ZXR soundcard (onboard disabled)
Samsung 840pro 256gb SSD (OS drive)
Samsung 950 pro M.2 512gb (games/fast load apps drive)
Western Digital black 4tb (storage drive)
Corsair Ax1200i PSU
*Bios version 1802* - Had to update or the Nvme wasnt detected.

*PCI Slot usage:*


In theory using all 40lanes, but I bet the zxr is only using 1PCIe lane, so probably only using 35 lanes.

This configuration, according to the motherboard manual, means both cards get a full 16 lanes each, and the nvme gets 4.

*Problem description*

I get random BSOD in windows, and by random I mean it may happen within 10 mins of booting, or it may not happen for days. It doesn't matter if I am in a game, or just surfing the web, or the pc is completely idle. I do not leave my PC on overnight, so I can literally go 3 days of booting up and down a few times with no issues.

There are 3 possible scenarios I get:

*1) Using Windows normally (game, surfing, idle).*

Screen goes black and monitor LED begins to blink as if there is no signal
Stays in this state for 2mins or so
PC reboots
Windows has recovered from a serious error
Crash dump _usually_ shows SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M, but I have also had IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE and VIDEO_TDR_ERROR.
*2)Furmark TDR error*

I have been using furmark to test if the system is stable, as sometimes I can play games and surf fine, but _sometimes_ if I load furmark up the screen is frozen and after a minute or so I get an application error which tells me its a TDR problem (code 7), and in the task bar I get:

"Display Driver Stopped Responding and Has Recovered"

*3)Q-Code 96 on boot*
Very rarely, on boot, I get a qcode of 96 - Assigning PCI resources, but a restart fixes it.

Now, the assigning PCI resources thing makes me think that there is an issue with the CPU/mobo and that it is struggling somehow as the 950 pro is now using an extra 4 PCIe lanes. However, the other strange thing is that I rolled back my Nvidia drivers to 359.06 and I got at least a week out of the system before I got a bsod again.

*Things I have tried*

Reseating memory and graphcs cards - I didnt completely disassemble the pc to get to the M.2 connector, I removed the minmum possible (1 gpu and 2 sticks of mem, and it was VERY tight to get my hands in there, so I may have knocked something.
Removing the overclock and running everything stock, including no XMP
Different SLI bridges from various manufacturers
Various Nvidia drivers (always uninstalling old one in safe mode with DDU)
Ran check disk on the OS drive (no errors)
I am VERY worried that due to the extremely tight working space, I have scratched the motherboard (using a ruler to press the PCIe release down), or worse. However, I would have thought if I had done that, it wouldnt run so well _most_ of the time.

*When the system is running, it is flawless. It can go hours in OCCT, games run buttery smooth, temps dont go over 85 on both cards in furmark, all benchmark scores are as expected from a system with these specs.....yet it will randomly bsod*

I haven't removed the nvme drive yet because 1) I probably cant send it back if its the cause of the problem as it's been too long and 2) Wouldnt this be a motherboard/cpu issue then, if the problem goes away when the drive is removed? The drive itself seems to work flawlessly and is insanely fast.

*The most frustrating thing is the randomness of the issue!*


----------



## Jpmboy

If the rig is failing at all stock ("Load Optimized Defaults") with a driver exception...
1) the graphics card could be failing
2) the OS is corrupted: run "sfc /scannow" if it reports any errors (correctable or not) post back. for WIN10 run: :
dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
in an elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.

See if cleaning the OS kernel helps/

and lastly - drop furmark for crissake! it's nothing butr a power virus.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I really need some help here guys. At the end of last year I bought a Samsung 950 pro 512gb and have been having issues ever since. The system was perfectly stable for over a year and _never_ crashed until recently.
> 
> *I am NOT booting the OS off this drive, it is just for games.*
> 
> *My system is:*
> 
> I7 5930k @ 4.25ghz (1.2v)
> ASUS Rampage V extreme
> 16gb G-Skill DDR4 XMP @ 2666Mhz
> 2x EVGA Classified GTX980 in SLI
> Soundblaster ZXR soundcard (onboard disabled)
> Samsung 840pro 256gb SSD (OS drive)
> Samsung 950 pro M.2 512gb (games/fast load apps drive)
> Western Digital black 4tb (storage drive)
> Corsair Ax1200i PSU
> *Bios version 1802* - Had to update or the Nvme wasnt detected.
> 
> *PCI Slot usage:*
> 
> 
> In theory using all 40lanes, but I bet the zxr is only using 1PCIe lane, so probably only using 35 lanes.
> 
> This configuration, according to the motherboard manual, means both cards get a full 16 lanes each, and the nvme gets 4.
> 
> *Problem description*
> 
> I get random BSOD in windows, and by random I mean it may happen within 10 mins of booting, or it may not happen for days. It doesn't matter if I am in a game, or just surfing the web, or the pc is completely idle. I do not leave my PC on overnight, so I can literally go 3 days of booting up and down a few times with no issues.
> 
> There are 3 possible scenarios I get:
> 
> *1) Using Windows normally (game, surfing, idle).*
> 
> Screen goes black and monitor LED begins to blink as if there is no signal
> Stays in this state for 2mins or so
> PC reboots
> Windows has recovered from a serious error
> Crash dump _usually_ shows SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M, but I have also had IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE and VIDEO_TDR_ERROR.
> *2)Furmark TDR error*
> 
> I have been using furmark to test if the system is stable, as sometimes I can play games and surf fine, but _sometimes_ if I load furmark up the screen is frozen and after a minute or so I get an application error which tells me its a TDR problem (code 7), and in the task bar I get:
> 
> "Display Driver Stopped Responding and Has Recovered"
> 
> *3)Q-Code 96 on boot*
> Very rarely, on boot, I get a qcode of 96 - Assigning PCI resources, but a restart fixes it.
> 
> Now, the assigning PCI resources thing makes me think that there is an issue with the CPU/mobo and that it is struggling somehow as the 950 pro is now using an extra 4 PCIe lanes. However, the other strange thing is that I rolled back my Nvidia drivers to 359.06 and I got at least a week out of the system before I got a bsod again.
> 
> *Things I have tried*
> 
> Reseating memory and graphcs cards - I didnt completely disassemble the pc to get to the M.2 connector, I removed the minmum possible (1 gpu and 2 sticks of mem, and it was VERY tight to get my hands in there, so I may have knocked something.
> Removing the overclock and running everything stock, including no XMP
> Different SLI bridges from various manufacturers
> Various Nvidia drivers (always uninstalling old one in safe mode with DDU)
> Ran check disk on the OS drive (no errors)
> I am VERY worried that due to the extremely tight working space, I have scratched the motherboard (using a ruler to press the PCIe release down), or worse. However, I would have thought if I had done that, it wouldnt run so well _most_ of the time.
> 
> *When the system is running, it is flawless. It can go hours in OCCT, games run buttery smooth, temps dont go over 85 on both cards in furmark, all benchmark scores are as expected from a system with these specs.....yet it will randomly bsod*
> 
> I haven't removed the nvme drive yet because 1) I probably cant send it back if its the cause of the problem as it's been too long and 2) Wouldnt this be a motherboard/cpu issue then, if the problem goes away when the drive is removed? The drive itself seems to work flawlessly and is insanely fast.
> 
> *The most frustrating thing is the randomness of the issue!*


u need to remove the 950 pro and test your system to see if you still have the problem, then u'll know if it's the 950 pro or not.


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If the rig is failing at all stock ("Load Optimized Defaults") with a driver exception...
> 1) the graphics card could be failing
> 2) the OS is corrupted: run "sfc /scannow" if it reports any errors (correctable or not) post back. for WIN10 run: :
> dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth
> in an elevated command prompt, let it run, and re-boot. It'll stay at 20% for a while, just let it do its thing.
> 
> See if cleaning the OS kernel helps/
> 
> and lastly - drop furmark for crissake! it's nothing butr a power virus.


If the card IS failing, It is weird how it is failing at the same time I "messed" with the system by putting the M.2 SSD in.
Quote:


> C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow
> 
> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> 
> Beginning verification phase of system scan.
> Verification 100% complete.
> 
> Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


I never used furmark til I started getting this issue, and I only downloaded it about 2 weeks ago to see if GPUS were overheating. They dont go above 82C. But point taken.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I got PCI-E 2.0 instead of 3.0 when I started deviating my BCLK from the existing straps (100, 125, 166, etc). E.G. i was trying 129 to get a different memory speed while getting same cpu clocks and saw my GPU was 2.0. Went back to 125 but same cpu clock speeds. It was working at 3.0 again.


Have you tried manually setting the PCIe bus speed in UEFI instead of leaving it on auto?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I got PCI-E 2.0 instead of 3.0 when I started deviating my BCLK from the existing straps (100, 125, 166, etc). E.G. i was trying 129 to get a different memory speed while getting same cpu clocks and saw my GPU was 2.0. Went back to 125 but same cpu clock speeds. It was working at 3.0 again.


Go to post #8212 on the previous page and try that.


----------



## Aelius

Every time I restart my computer it keeps switching my boot drive from my SSD to one of my storage drives. When I go into the BIOS to change it (under Hard Drive BBS Priorities) so that my SSD is the 1st priority it only works until the next restart. When I check back in the BIOS I see that it has changed the 1st priority back to one of my storage HDDs.

Furthermore, mysteriously, when I change the boot's 1st priority in the BIOS and then press F10, the confirmation message says that I haven't made any changes to the BIOS.

I bet this has something to do with UEFI vs legacy or Secure Boot or CSM or some nonsense like that but I don't know enough about how that all works to figure out if any of it is causing problems.

I've had this motherboard for over a year and this problem only started when I updated my BIOS version. But I took pictures of all my BIOS settings before the update and made sure to change them back to the way they were the whole last year it was working fine. I even double checked to make sure they ARE indeed the same settings I had before. They are.

Any suggestions?

To be specific, my relevant settings are:

CSM submenu:

CSM: Enabled
Boot Device Control: UEFI and Legacy OPROM
Boot from Network Devices: Legacy only
Boot from Storage Devices: Legacy only
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices: Legacy only

Secure Boot submenu:


Secure Boot state: Enabled
Platform Key (PK) state
OS Type: Windows UEFI mode
I have Windows 7 x64. I have no idea if I have Secure Boot or UEFI or whatever, though.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aelius*
> 
> Every time I restart my computer it keeps switching my boot drive from my SSD to one of my storage drives. When I go into the BIOS to change it (under Hard Drive BBS Priorities) so that my SSD is the 1st priority it only works until the next restart. When I check back in the BIOS I see that it has changed the 1st priority back to one of my storage HDDs.
> 
> Furthermore, mysteriously, when I change the boot's 1st priority in the BIOS and then press F10, the confirmation message says that I haven't made any changes to the BIOS.
> 
> I bet this has something to do with UEFI vs legacy or Secure Boot or CSM or some nonsense like that but I don't know enough about how that all works to figure out if any of it is causing problems.
> 
> I've had this motherboard for over a year and this problem only started when I updated my BIOS version. But I took pictures of all my BIOS settings before the update and made sure to change them back to the way they were the whole last year it was working fine. I even double checked to make sure they ARE indeed the same settings I had before. They are.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> To be specific, my relevant settings are:
> 
> CSM submenu:
> 
> CSM: Enabled
> Boot Device Control: UEFI and Legacy OPROM
> Boot from Network Devices: Legacy only
> Boot from Storage Devices: Legacy only
> Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices: Legacy only
> 
> Secure Boot submenu:
> 
> 
> Secure Boot state: Enabled
> Platform Key (PK) state
> OS Type: Windows UEFI mode
> I have Windows 7 x64. I have no idea if I have Secure Boot or UEFI or whatever, though.


Not sure if this will help. As I recall, windows has always been very odd with multiple drives installed in the system. For instance, even if you explicitly tell windows to install to a specific drive, it will still put a boot record on some other odd drive that's connected.

That's why I try to install windows with all but the primary drives disconnected.

You can try disconnecting all of the drives, except the windows drive to see if the windows boots. If it doesn't, then you have the master boot record on some other drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ regarding this - use sysprep audit during windows load then spreading the OS over multi drives (not only user files) works fine and no need to make links.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> If the card IS failing, It is weird how it is failing at the same time I "messed" with the system by putting the M.2 SSD in.
> I never used furmark til I started getting this issue, and I only downloaded it about 2 weeks ago to see if GPUS were overheating. They dont go above 82C. But point taken.


Thanks - no integrity violations, did you use the diam online command?
there's been a few problems reported with the 950 NVMe... but mainly as a system drive. I'll assume you did a secure erase on it before loading files. I'd clone it to another drive temporarly. Then format at from bios, and define it as a GPT using Windows manager. Guys like @Praz may have better advice on this.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can run cache on manual and core on adaptive, no problem. otherwise, , set min and max cache multi the same, and set a cache offset. boot to windows, open aid64 and seewhat the cache voltage is. then go back to bios and adjust the offset so that the voltage would be the same as when you had it stable with manual.


Thank you! More questions if you don't mind. If I run 43 cache on min and max with offset voltages will it force the voltage to max like in manual mode? I only set min to auto so it would downclock but I'm worried this is part of the problem?

Also, I tested with 100strap to find the voltages needed for specific clocks and moved onto 125 to overclock the ram with XMP on 3000. It was on 125 strap I passed tests/games and after going from manual to adaptive and offset it's really confusing me to see crashes in the simplest games or even heavy multitasking, especially with the same voltages and settings.

I'm going to try 100strap tonight and tomorrow to see if the same voltages and clocks produce same results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Thank you! More questions if you don't mind. If I run 43 cache on min and max with offset voltages will it force the voltage to max like in manual mode? I only set min to auto so it would downclock but I'm worried this is part of the problem?
> 
> Also, I tested with 100strap to find the voltages needed for specific clocks and moved onto 125 to overclock the ram with XMP on 3000. It was on 125 strap I passed tests/games and after going from manual to adaptive and offset it's really confusing me to see crashes in the simplest games or even heavy multitasking, especially with the same voltages and settings.
> 
> I'm going to try 100strap tonight and tomorrow to see if the same voltages and clocks produce same results.


yes, the cache voltage would be close.. best to know the value under load when in windows.. or even better to use a DMM and measure it off the MB directly. Once you know the load voltage, set offset as described earlier.

So.,... 3000 on strap 100 can be tricky depending on the RAM ICs involved. If your kit is 3000XMP, just use 3200 on strap 100. It's the strongest memory divider on x99 atm. Add +1 to each of the 3 primaries and +2 to tRAS. May need 1.375-1.4V but DDR4 is perfectly fine with 1.4V (I run 1.4-1.5V routinely. 1.4 24/7 for 3200c13 on 100).

post back with any questions and check this thread for ram.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> OK, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The kit is rated 1.35 V by default then? CMD32GX4M4B3000C15: http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-32gb-4-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd32gx4m4b3000c15


Technical Specifications

Density: 32GB (4x8GB)
Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
Voltage: 1.35V

Format: Unbuffered DIMM
Pin Out: 288 Pin
Intel XMP 2.0
Heatspreader: Aluminum with DHX

Yup.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hi everyone. I am back for some advice, and I am too lazy to go through all of the old posts, but I will be researching. I received a brand new 5960x from Intel after some falling out with them (they ignored my RMA sitting in the factory for over 2 weeks, and sent me a replacement to an OEM CPU as an apology).

Well, I am currently running Full manual voltages for testing to see how the CPU works.

Old CPU would crash at 4.5ghz and 1.39v core and 4.0ghz cache. I thought I was doing something wrong.

New CPU is currently not crashing at 4.74ghz (1.385 fixed voltage) and 4.5ghz Cache. (BCLK 101)

I want to take the fixed voltage out of the equation and allow the CPU to rest at idle. Should I use Offset or Adaptive mode for this?

in the past, I had bad experiences with Adaptive throwing voltage onto the CPU like it was awesome, and wasn't a fan of the high readings. I just want to make sure I get the settings right as this CPU is performing in absolute beast mode right now.

I use this PC for occasional gaming but it is a FULL TIME folding machine when I am not in game. It has passed 24 hours at 4.7 core and 4.4 cache and I would like to get it running optimal on fixed voltage to find the limit, then lower the limit to allow it to run well.

Everything is under watercooling.. I run an open window, so the room is below zero and the coolant is currently sitting at 6c, with the CPU maxing at 47c during the absolute hottest part of the day.

Thank you to anyone and everyone that provides any help at all. I will be sending the old CPU back to Intel under the tuning plan in hopes of getting another beast CPU for my second PC.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Wow, this thread really died off. I ended up spending a few days working on the voltages. I am running Adaptive, with 1.3v "Additional" and .7 as the offset. That puts it sitting at 1.379v under full load, and running clocks of 4.8 constant.

Temps with the room sitting at approx 20c are getting up to 50c on the hottest core. Cache is sitting at 4.5 and everything has been stable for over 24 hours now.

I am super stoked with this new 5960x. It is a Monster compared to my old one


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Wow, this thread really died off. I ended up spending a few days working on the voltages. I am running Adaptive, with 1.3v "Additional" and .7 as the offset. That puts it sitting at 1.379v under full load, and running clocks of 4.8 constant.
> 
> Temps with the room sitting at approx 20c are getting up to 50c on the hottest core. Cache is sitting at 4.5 and everything has been stable for over 24 hours now.
> 
> I am super stoked with this new 5960x. It is a Monster compared to my old one


50c @ 1.38vcore. what type of cooling?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 50c @ 1.38vcore. what type of cooling?


Ek Supremacy Evo, 960mm of rad space dedicated to the CPU.

After pushing a few benchmarks, I was able to get it up to 60c and have sinxe lowered the voltage a little more as well. Down to 1.37 (not much, but everything counts, right?)


----------



## auroxi

Guys,

I'm really confused by the RAM situation with this motherboard. There's so many different speeds, timings and other things I'd like a bit of guidance if possible please.

Would either of these work:

http://www.lambda-tek.com/G-Skill-F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ~sh/B2764727

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMD32GX4M4B3000C15-Dominator-Platinum-Enthusiast/dp/B00Q85WCE8

Someone on the amazon link (in the comments) said do not buy for this motherboard? Is the 3000mhz CL15 not acceptable for this board? If I can use it, would the Corsair be better quality than the G Skill Tridents?

Or should I be looking at some other RAM completely? Looking for stability with nice speeds, don't need the fastest - just quick and stable.

Any help is appreciated (I can't tell the exact part numbers for the RAM you guys are using else I'd just copy one of you guys







).

Thanks!


----------



## Gunslinger.

3000MHz C15 is the sweet spot for this board. Really anything in that spec regardless of brand is going to be good.


----------



## auroxi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 3000MHz C15 is the sweet spot for this board. Really anything in that spec regardless of brand is going to be good.


Thanks, I'll get the Corsairs ordered.


----------



## Kimir

From your two choices, I would have picked the G.Skill. But that's just me.

In matter of fact, I did since it's the RAM I've got now.


----------



## auroxi

Sorry just to confirm; I was going to get an M2 Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive as my one and only drive (I don't need huge storage space). It is possible to install windows and boot off this M2 drive isn't it?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Ek Supremacy Evo, 960mm of rad space dedicated to the CPU.
> 
> After pushing a few benchmarks, I was able to get it up to 60c and have sinxe lowered the voltage a little more as well. Down to 1.37 (not much, but everything counts, right?)


So you have 2 x 360 Rad and 1 x 240 Rad? or? And what is your cpu running at with 1.37v?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroxi*
> 
> Sorry just to confirm; I was going to get an M2 Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive as my one and only drive (I don't need huge storage space). It is possible to install windows and boot off this M2 drive isn't it?


Is it bootable? No idea.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So you have 2 x 360 Rad and 1 x 240 Rad? or? And what is your cpu running at with 1.37v?


I have 2 480's and it is currently at 4.808 with a bclk of 100.1. I have had it to bclk 101 and 4.848.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroxi*
> 
> Sorry just to confirm; I was going to get an M2 Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive as my one and only drive (I don't need huge storage space). It is possible to install windows and boot off this M2 drive isn't it?


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?53091-Rampage-V-Extreme-M-2-Setup-And-Windows-Installation-FAQ


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have 2 480's and it is currently at 4.808 with a bclk of 100.1. I have had it to bclk 101 and 4.848.


Nice man, and your 5960x is Overclocked @ 4.8+ghz that's insance. That's really good for an 8core cpu and you only get 60C degree during Stress test? or was 60C degree playing games?

And what brand are those 2 x 480 Rads ? And you're running Push+pull fans on both 480 Rads? I'm just wondering cause im planning to get 2x360 RAd but not sure if it's worth the cooling performance for just cpu. But now since I see that you don't go over 60c degree then Im pretty happy.


----------



## Kimir

60°c with 2x360 rad at the same voltage and clock? I can do that... on firestrike runs. On Aida stress test or any other, I'm cooking eggs on my cpu.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 60°c with 2x360 rad at the same voltage and clock? I can do that... on firestrike runs. On Aida stress test or any other, I'm cooking eggs on my cpu.


Yea so I don't know how he got only 60C degree at 1.47vcore for 5960x cpu on Stress tests with 2 x 480 Rads?


----------



## mus1mus

Very low ambients. And he did say in benchmarks.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Nice man, and your 5960x is Overclocked @ 4.8+ghz that's insance. That's really good for an 8core cpu and you only get 60C degree during Stress test? or was 60C degree playing games?
> 
> And what brand are those 2 x 480 Rads ? And you're running Push+pull fans on both 480 Rads? I'm just wondering cause im planning to get 2x360 RAd but not sure if it's worth the cooling performance for just cpu. But now since I see that you don't go over 60c degree then Im pretty happy.


I think with the temps up in the mid 50's (f) today, i will run a few stress tests. Keep in mind, i have my pc sitting next to an open window with normally near 0 temps coming straight into the bottom rads.

Also realize, the Cpu is on 2 480'S and the VRM, Chipset and 2 GPU's are on 2 480's and a 360.

Voltage is NOT 1.47 it is 1.37 so far, and i am going to keep lowering it.

54c in game maximum (only 1 core got that hot) after a few hours of battelfield, and 60c was running Real Bench stress test. The stress test only did a few passes for quick stability tests.

I ran Firestrike physics for 20 minutes, 3D Mark11 for 10 minutes and then a few full bench runs.

I also use the computer for 24/7 folding when i am not benching or playing a game. I do not fold on the cou either, but i usually find that most of my cpu's would lock up when i left it folding. There were no hiccups over the weekend with folding.

This is the best cpu i have ever owned, bar none.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I think with the temps up in the mid 50's (f) today, i will run a few stress tests. Keep in mind, i have my pc sitting next to an open window with normally near 0 temps coming straight into the bottom rads.
> 
> Also realize, the Cpu is on 2 480'S and the VRM, Chipset and 2 GPU's are on 2 480's and a 360.
> 
> Voltage is NOT 1.47 it is 1.37 so far, and i am going to keep lowering it.
> 
> 54c in game maximum (only 1 core got that hot) after a few hours of battelfield, and 60c was running Real Bench stress test. The stress test only did a few passes for quick stability tests.
> 
> I ran Firestrike physics for 20 minutes, 3D Mark11 for 10 minutes and then a few full bench runs.
> 
> I also use the computer for 24/7 folding when i am not benching or playing a game. I do not fold on the cou either, but i usually find that most of my cpu's would lock up when i left it folding. There were no hiccups over the weekend with folding.
> 
> This is the best cpu i have ever owned, bar none.


Can you take a picture of your system ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Can you take a picture of your system ?


I am running stress tests right now. The system has been stable in everything so far, but Aida64 only makes it about 15 minutes before it "Detected a Hardware Failure" and red screens. Max Core temp after those 15 minutes was 73c on the hottest core. I tried bumping the voltage up to 1.38 in the bios, which reads as 1.385 on the highest core in Windows. I lowered the BCLK back to 100, as it seems to throw errors in Aida if the BCLK is higher than 100.

I am going to run the other benchmarks and see how they do.

Ignore the current tubing and some of the wires. I have been spending money all over but not on the cables like I need to. (there is a 970 in the bottom now as well, strictly for folding purposes)


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That's a full .1V higher than I use to get 4.6. Temps look fine, but it sure seems like a lot of V to me.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am running stress tests right now. The system has been stable in everything so far, but Aida64 only makes it about 15 minutes before it "Detected a Hardware Failure" and red screens. Max Core temp after those 15 minutes was 73c on the hottest core. I tried bumping the voltage up to 1.38 in the bios, which reads as 1.385 on the highest core in Windows. I lowered the BCLK back to 100, as it seems to throw errors in Aida if the BCLK is higher than 100.
> 
> I am going to run the other benchmarks and see how they do.
> 
> Ignore the current tubing and some of the wires. I have been spending money all over but not on the cables like I need to. (there is a 970 in the bottom now as well, strictly for folding purposes)


I think I've read here that too high voltages can make your CPU degrade over time. Not from just the temps but that much voltage going through the CPU.


----------



## Kimir

It's been said since previous generations... I still remember being told that 1.4v would kill my 4930K, it's still fine today.
I'm would be more concerned on the cache, but I suppose he isn't running that kind of voltage on it.

I'd like to know how it does on normal (I define normal as 22-24°c ambient and the windows closed







) condition.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I think I've read here that too high voltages can make your CPU degrade over time. Not from just the temps but that much voltage going through the CPU.


Yeah. I ran my 4790k at 1.4 and never had an issue. I have run almost all of my CPU's at 1.4 as a matter of fact. None of them have been constant voltage, always set to run adaptive or offset (just set this one to Adaptive) so when it is not in use, it idles and reduces the voltage.

As far as everyone that says that, after a year with the old 5960x, running it at 1.4v, it never changed. I only sent it back to Intel because I had the tuning plan and this new one is kicking butt, so I am hoping that the replacement will also kick butt.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Yeah. I ran my 4790k at 1.4 and never had an issue. I have run almost all of my CPU's at 1.4 as a matter of fact. None of them have been constant voltage, always set to run adaptive or offset (just set this one to Adaptive) so when it is not in use, it idles and reduces the voltage.
> 
> As far as everyone that says that, after a year with the old 5960x, running it at 1.4v, it never changed. I only sent it back to Intel because I had the tuning plan and this new one is kicking butt, so I am hoping that the replacement will also kick butt.


What you mean "tuning plan"? is that from Intel? and what benefit do u get?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What you mean "tuning plan"? is that from Intel? and what benefit do u get?


Intel tuning Plan. Its a program you pay a set amount (dependent on cpu), and you can return it One time, because the Overclock sucks.

I sent mine back today because it required 1.4v to get to 4.5ghz. I told them, "it requires too much voltage and i have the tuning plan, please replace it" and they agreed to it, so I shipped my old cpu back to them.

The benefit, you get a second chance at a good cpu. 5960x costed me $35 USD for the plan. It doesnt effect standard warranty either. Under standard warranty, the overclock is not covered. Stock clocks are the only guarantee even if you pay for an unlocked CPU. The tuning plan is for covering the overclockability.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Intel tuning Plan. Its a program you pay a set amount (dependent on cpu), and you can return it One time, because the Overclock sucks.
> 
> I sent mine back today because it required 1.4v to get to 4.5ghz. I told them, "it requires too much voltage and i have the tuning plan, please replace it" and they agreed to it, so I shipped my old cpu back to them.
> 
> The benefit, you get a second chance at a good cpu. 5960x costed me $35 USD for the plan. It doesnt effect standard warranty either. Under standard warranty, the overclock is not covered. Stock clocks are the only guarantee even if you pay for an unlocked CPU. The tuning plan is for covering the overclockability.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


So what if the 2nd cpu that u get back from Intel is even worst?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So what if the 2nd cpu that u get back from Intel is even worst?


I am pretty sure you can do the math, lol. Its simple logic. You cant win everytime, and you take a chance. I used that last cpu from the day it was released, so it cant get much worse.

As a matter of fact, the newest cpu I have right now has a much cleaner and better looking IHS than the original.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am pretty sure you can do the math, lol. Its simple logic. You cant win everytime, and you take a chance. I used that last cpu from the day it was released, so it cant get much worse.


So Intel will still give you replacement even there is nothing wrong with your cpu overclocking? and because you just want a 2nd chance? or do they check to see if there's something wrong , and if not, they won't give u another one?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So Intel will still give you replacement even there is nothing wrong with your cpu overclocking?


If you buying to overclock, and it doesnt overclock well, there is something wrong with the CPU. if you dont have the tuning plan, you are stuck with a stock cpu.

If you use it at stock, it would be a waste of money to get the tuning plan.

You can ask the question 1000 ways. The plan is strictly covering overclocking. If your cpu sucks at overclocking, it is worth the few extra dollars. If it doesnt suck at overclocking, dont waste the money.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If you buying to overclock, and it doesnt overclock well, there is something wrong with the CPU. if you dont have the tuning plan, you are stuck with a stock cpu.
> 
> If you use it at stock, it would be a waste of money to get the tuning plan.
> 
> You can ask the question 1000 ways. The plan is strictly covering overclocking. If your cpu sucks at overclocking, it is worth the few extra dollars. If it doesnt suck at overclocking, dont waste the money.


Well I thought the Tuning Plan was to covered the damage caused by overclocking, not cause it sucks at overclock


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Well I thought the Tuning Plan was to covered the damage caused by overclocking, not cause it sucks at overclock


Nope, no damage required.. I would rather not risk my motherboard getting damaged over anything, so if it is just a poor overclocker, you get one retry.


----------



## jincuteguy

So u just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nope, no damage required.. I would rather not risk my motherboard getting damaged over anything, so if it is just a poor overclocker, you get one retry.


So u just buy the Tuning Plan once and it will cover 1 cpu for you doesnt matter if the cpu is out of standard warranty?

So let say the standard warranty for Intel cpu is 3 years, then after 3 years, do they still give you another cpu if you have the Tuning Plan?


----------



## Dagamus NM

They only have the CPUs on the list for a certain amount of time. I waited and my 3930K was no longer on the list when I went to buy it. So I picked it up for my 4930k and 5960xs.

Good to have piece of mind, especially for the homicidal Asus boards.


----------



## alphabet

I just read on the ROG forum that adaptive voltage for CPU does not work properly on 125 BCLK, is this true?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nope, no damage required.. I would rather not risk my motherboard getting damaged over anything, so if it is just a poor overclocker, you get one retry.


I think rather then play the Intel lottery I'd just find a retailer that has a 'J' batch CPU in stock (batch number on the box that begins with a 'J'). They overclock really well at low voltages. Mine does 4.6GHZ CPU 4.4GHZ cache at 1.253v, 1.243v respectively.









Edit: And my 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 RAM does 3200 at 16-16-16-36 1T.


----------



## xarot

I took the advantage of Intel Tuning Plan over a year ago. I run AVX2 tests but my first CPU was only stable at 4-4.1 GHz at 1.33 V in LinX 0.6.5. Seen any worse than that? Lol.

New CPU needs only 1.160 @ 4.1 GHz. Currently running 1.28 V @ 4.3 GHz. If I didn't run AVX/AVX2 tests I could do at much less voltage. 4.8 GHz was bootable at 1.375 V, so maybe not a good one but really happy I swapped the CPU back then.

5960X is not the youngest kid around these days, so if it dies I'll just RMA it and probably upgrade to BW-E (perhaps even 6850K with less cores this time).


----------



## Kimir

You can get much worse, yes. I replaced my first 4930k with tuning plan and lost at the lottery big time, the one I received is just insanely bad.


----------



## Tideman

Anybody had any minor issues with the pci slots? Not sure if mine is even much of a problem but noticed that the latch on the third slot where I have my second gpu needs to be manually closed when inserting the card. It doesn't always click in by itself like the top one. Not sure if this is normal or maybe has something to do with the fact I insert the cards with the case upright?

Noticed this as I was re-installing the bottom card yesterday after air blasting my case, I was distracted by my dog and had to leave the card in the slot without screwing it in place (for no more than 20 seconds) before returning and finishing the job. They're sturdy enough to withstand that right?


----------



## mus1mus

Sounds normal. The absence of the "clicking" sound can be attributed to a lot of things other than the slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nope, no damage required.. I would rather not risk my motherboard getting damaged over anything, so if it is just a poor overclocker, you get one retry.


not 100% accurate. You cannot bin CPUs using hte tuning plan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> They only have the CPUs on the list for a certain amount of time. I waited and my 3930K was no longer on the list when I went to buy it. So I picked it up for my 4930k and 5960xs.
> 
> Good to have piece of mind, especially for the homicidal Asus boards.


Yeah - the board did it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> I just read on the ROG forum that adaptive voltage for CPU does not work properly on 125 BCLK, is this true?


old news. x99 (not just ASUS) will not work with adaptive on 125 strap, and has not since launch. think about how turbo multipliers work and what adaptive (dynamic voltage) actually does.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not 100% accurate. You cannot bin CPUs using hte tuning plan.


You can test 1 CPU. It only covers one replacement and can not be purchased for the replacement, so no, you couldn't bin them in that sense. Then again, I never said you could bin them either.


----------



## mirkoj

From day one I'm having problems with this system.. thinking on new bios will solve new bios will solve.. NOTHING
And now again it just freezes and then having issues to boot..
To get things worse put all the high end stuff in this
asus rve
5960x
corsair dominator platinum ram... etc and always some issue when booting

on the other had. have another system 5930k, asrock x99 ws and some cheap crucial ram... and that piece is on OC profile 4.2ghz working without a single issue since day I bought it.

as a matter of fact both 5960x on asus rampage v extreme and another comp with p9x79-e ws and 3930k are having same issues over and over again form time to time they just report failed overclocking and then have to spend an hour to even boot them at all.
this is really really annoying. put so much money into work horse and then having issues over and over again....


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> I can only say that this is pure crap!!!
> 
> From day one I'm having problems with this system.. thinking on new bios will solve new bios will solve.. NOTHING
> And now again it just freezes and then having issues to boot..
> To get things worse put all the high end stuf in this
> asus rve
> 5960x
> corsair dominator platinum ram... etc and always some issue when booting
> 
> on the other had. have another system 5930k, asrock x99 ws and some crap cheap crucial ram... and that piece is on OC profile 4.2ghz working without a single issue since day I bought it.
> 
> as a matter of fact both 5960x on asus rampage v extreme and another comp with p9x79-e ws and 3930k are having same issues over and over again form time to time they just report failed overclocking and then have to spend an hour to even boot them at all.
> this is really really annoying. put so much money into work horse and then having issues over and over again....


Overclocking failed message when overclocking I'm afraid to say the problem is most likely between chair and keyboard. Money doesn't solve everything


----------



## mirkoj

I used only asus predefined gamer oc profile for 8 core CPU. so if there is problem with that it is certenly not between chair and keyboard but at asus


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> I used only asus predefined gamer oc profile for 8 core CPU. so if there is problem with that it is certenly not between chair and keyboard but at asus


pre-defined profiles offer no guarantee that your chip can handle the voltage/frequency/settings.

If you select load optimized defaults and the computer works stable then most likely your hardware working fine. From there try to manually overclock to see what your chip is capable of doing.

just remember you are posting in a thread filled with people willing to help and who have also spent a lot of money







so being frustrated is fine, just don't insult the hardware


----------



## mirkoj

yea got it.. was just in the heat of moment,. lost hour of work and already working days for 15-16 hours per day with deadline looming over head so not really nice moment to have it fail on me







))))
soz for the stearing the waters







just HAD to vent a bit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> pre-defined profiles offer no guarantee that your chip can handle the voltage/frequency/settings.
> 
> If you select load optimized defaults and the computer works stable then most likely your hardware working fine. From there try to manually overclock to see what your chip is capable of doing.
> 
> just remember you are posting in a thread filled with people willing to help and who have also spent a lot of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so being frustrated is fine, just don't insult the hardware


^^ This


----------



## PyreSpirit

Got my hands on an Asus Rampage V Extreme finally, but didn't come with the Wi-fi antennas, bought it from craigslist. Anyone recommend any after market antennas that fit and are better than stock? I heard stock antennas weren't that great


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyreSpirit*
> 
> Got my hands on an Asus Rampage V Extreme finally, but didn't come with the Wi-fi antennas, bought it from craigslist. Anyone recommend any after market antennas that fit and are better than stock? I heard stock antennas weren't that great


I've been using the stock Wi Fi antenna on my Rampage V and I haven't had any issues with it so far knock on wood lol I guess it's the luck of the draw and how well of a signal you get threw the walls but some else on this forum might know better than myself. I'm only voicing my own personal experience with the board and the stock antenna mind you.


----------



## mirkoj

hey, while on subject on rve wifi.... anyone was able to get some really usable 1.3 GBit/sec advertised speeds with it with good router and ac standard?


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> hey, while on subject on rve wifi.... anyone was able to get some really usable 1.3 GBit/sec advertised speeds with it with good router and ac standard?


I was getting with Wi-Fi on the Rampage V board 1.5 to 1.6mbps on Steam well downloading a game. I never tried speedtest mind you but for me yes I can confirm I hit 1.3 and slightly above that yes but I also do have pretty fast internet mind you.


----------



## mirkoj

well I have asus rt5300 router and also fiber optic 200/100 internet speed.
but only once when connecting to wifi I've seen it connected at 1.3 Gbps speed.
lately it gets connected only at like 600 Mbps
So nopt sure if we are talking about same thing but I'm looking more at transfer from my NAS to my comp over wifi instead of Gbit Ethernet cable








Now idea is to have at least same speed ower wifi as I have over cable, is that doable at all


----------



## ht_addict

I have all my memory slots full. When I overcook if I get a hang and hit reset, 2 of my sticks suddenly are not detected. Once I load optimal defaults they are back. On another note anyone point me in the direction to help overcooking a 5930k on this board. So many settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I have all my memory slots full. When I overcook if I get a hang and hit reset, 2 of my sticks suddenly are not detected. Once I load optimal defaults they are back. On another note anyone point me in the direction to help overcooking a 5930k on this board. So many settings.


ram voltage/phase too low for 8 sticks.
Guides: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I have all my memory slots full. When I overcook if I get a hang and hit reset, 2 of my sticks suddenly are not detected. Once I load optimal defaults they are back. On another note anyone point me in the direction to help *overcooking* a 5930k on this board. So many settings.


Turn the voltage up high, that will *Overcook it* 

I do not have the 5930k, but I do have the 5960x. I have been slowly trying to lower my voltage, but I started by setting the voltage to 1.3 manual, and then went to 45 on the Core multiplier. I ended up at 48 multiplier and 1.385v in the end. After that, it was just fine tuning everything. The input voltage is set to 1.9v, which it was running at 1.85 stock, so I wouldn't want to go up too much on that.

For the uncore, I pretty much did the same thing.

Once I found where everything was stable, I set it to Adaptive voltage. 1.35 with a + of .030 and it equals out to 1.385. When the CPU is idle, everything is low and cool. when it is under load, 4.8 ghz and fast.


----------



## Kimir

You are really stable with 1.9v input while 1.385v core? Have your tried HWBOT X265 BENCHMARK - 4K overkill 4x with that?
I find it hard to believe you can with such low input while most of us need 1.92-1.96v when going over 1.3v on core. Unless you didn't overclock & juiced up your cache yet.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys been lurking here and reading and taking everything in. Last year I started this build then kept the status quo tweaking nothing....

Well I finally got the last of my new hardware (3 2TB Samsung Pro 850)

I was waiting for the 3 TB or the 1TB NVME but did not want to wait any longer.

*So my question*
1. I put 2 of the 2TB 850 Pro in Raid 0, are there certain settings I should use in the bios? When I use secure boot and set it to UEFI and auto in the PCH storage configuration it does not boot.

However, I am fairly positive that win 10 installed in UEFI mode as System information shows BIOS MODE AS UEFI.

I just wanted to double check everything before I started tweaking, installing programs, and ultimately overclocking.

Could really use any quick guidance or a quick post check since I have been reading everything and have a lot of money invested in my new build.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nephurus

Slowly building while waiting on the final components , anyone have an idiots guide to wiring this board or experience with it and the EVGA 1300 G2 ? first build and I do not want to miss wire anything .


----------



## Kimir

It's like any other motherboard, heh. And a board doesn't care what PSU is powering it...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Slowly building while waiting on the final components , anyone have an idiots guide to wiring this board or experience with it and the EVGA 1300 G2 ? first build and I do not want to miss wire anything .


just read the manual and plug in all the power supply sources.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Slowly building while waiting on the final components , anyone have an idiots guide to wiring this board or experience with it and the EVGA 1300 G2 ? first build and I do not want to miss wire anything .


The only thing I can add here is that I'm running a 1300G2 and have been for the last 3 boards. Great PSU. No special wiring requirements, just tuck it all away nicely and good to go.


----------



## KedarWolf

http://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c14q2-128gvkd

Getting this in a month or so when I get my tax return. I'll let you know how it overclocks and the timings etc. but I'm hoping to do 3200MHZ @ 14-14-14-34 1T.









With my 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 I get 17-17-17-37 1T at 3200MHZ with my 5960x.









And yes, other then running a RAM disk for some games and benchmarks etc. no reason to have that much memory other then to wave my e-peen around.









Is this post going to be moderated for said comment?


----------



## Jpmboy

Tax _RETURN_ ???


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Tax _RETURN_ ???


Meant income tax refund. Isn't Canada great?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Meant income tax refund. Isn't Canada great?


lol - income tax refunds (eg, when you gave the gov't more than you owe) brings back fond memories.


----------



## xTesla1856

Officially an owner now


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Meant income tax refund. Isn't Canada great?


it is in away nice as long as you don't make too much money or go over a certain tax bracket or you end up having to owe money


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> it is in away nice as long as you don't make too much money or go over a certain tax bracket or you end up having to owe money


The trick in Canada is to have your employer increase the size of the deductions for taxes each check, then you get a good amount back tax time no matter what bracket you're in, but yeah, I'm not rich, work for a non-profit centre and gross just under 40k a year AND I pay $600 a month in support payments which really hurts.









If you look at my rig in my signature the only way I could ever afford this setup was I I did ten years of back taxes last year and got a huge chunk of money.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The trick in Canada is to have your employer increase the size of the deductions for taxes each check, then you get a good amount back tax time no matter what bracket you're in, but yeah, I'm not rich, work for a non-profit centre and gross just under 40k a year AND I pay $600 a month in support payments which really hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at my rig in my signature the only way I could ever afford this setup was I I did ten years of back taxes last year and got a huge chunk of money.


Oh I never said I owed money back just in the past I had to owe money but this year I'll be getting back a huge chunk. but yes I know what you mean


----------



## muhd86

guys i just installed 6 sticks of 8gb gskill ddr4 value ram in my rampage v extreme with 5930k , now it booted the 1st time but when i enabled xmp after reboot it would linger on with error code BD , i dont know much about this so i again re set the system and in the ram frequency i enabled auto and not 2400mhz , so it booted find , it again lingered for a while on bd but went in to windows .

so do i have to raise some voltages etc , some one mentioned vcca voltage / but how much increase , wont xmp do this for me or i have to manually set every thing

some help is reuired please , what setings do i have to change / what voltages and how much increase


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys i just installed 6 sticks of 8gb gskill ddr4 value ram in my rampage v extreme with 5930k , now it booted the 1st time but when i enabled xmp after reboot it would linger on with error code BD , i dont know much about this so i again re set the system and in the ram frequency i enabled auto and not 2400mhz , so it booted find , it again lingered for a while on bd but went in to windows .
> 
> so do i have to raise some voltages etc , some one mentioned vcca voltage / but how much increase , wont xmp do this for me or i have to manually set every thing
> 
> some help is reuired please , what setings do i have to change / what voltages and how much increase


6 sticks in a quad channel? I put 6 in my x79 (R4BE) which was very comfortable running 4. The additional 2 sticks required increasing VSA slightly and stability needed 2T vs 1T no matter what I did.

on x99, do not use XMP, enter the timings manually and I'd try: 1) increasing vccio 1 or 2 notches, run a training VDIMM (main bios page vdimm) 25-50mV higher than the "eventual dram voltage" make sure you set the clock period to 13, use 25-50mV higher eventual than th ekit is spec'd for, and if needed tune VSA (up or down). q-code bd is ram and usually insufficient vdimm, VSA.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So um, my USB BIOS flashback USB 2 port doesn't respond to anything, even the mobo can't even flash off of it when the PC is off but standby power is still connected.

Is there a way to use another USB port as a new BIOS flashback port? God knows how many times the BIOS flashback saved me from RMA, but now im a little pissed that there isn't a redundancy for this. IS there an option for another USB port to be a BIOS flashback port?

Even i tried my mouse, mouse works on KeyBot USB port, but no response on the ROG CONNECT usb port.

I mean, the only other native USB 2 port, the KeyBot one, does work, but not the ROG CONNECT button. Is it possible that the USB 2 port that's ROG Connect can be turned off by accident? I do not see any damage to the port, so i have no idea what is wrong.

EDIT: UHHH NEVERMIND, apparently, pressing the ROG CONNECT button when computer is fully on in Windows brings it back from the dead, now it works!

But, this was not obvious at all.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So um, my USB BIOS flashback USB 2 port doesn't respond to anything, even the mobo can't even flash off of it when the PC is off but standby power is still connected.
> 
> Is there a way to use another USB port as a new BIOS flashback port? God knows how many times the BIOS flashback saved me from RMA, but now im a little pissed that there isn't a redundancy for this. IS there an option for another USB port to be a BIOS flashback port?
> 
> Even i tried my mouse, mouse works on KeyBot USB port, but no response on the ROG CONNECT usb port.
> 
> I mean, the only other native USB 2 port, the KeyBot one, does work, but not the ROG CONNECT button. Is it possible that the USB 2 port that's ROG Connect can be turned off by accident? I do not see any damage to the port, so i have no idea what is wrong.


I've had a lot of trouble with certain USBs not working on the USB Flashback port. Of four I tried, one worked and it needs to be formatted correctly too.









Follow this guide to format your USB correctly.

http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/Resetting%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows%20Diskpart-V1.pdf


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I've had a lot of trouble with certain USBs not working on the USB Flashback port. Of four I tried, one worked and it needs to be formatted correctly too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow this guide to format your USB correctly.
> 
> http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/Resetting%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows%20Diskpart-V1.pdf


Edit: Oh wait, if mouse doesn't work is a problem. Just read that. Is the port disabled in the BIOS by any chance?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> So um, my USB BIOS flashback USB 2 port doesn't respond to anything, even the mobo can't even flash off of it when the PC is off but standby power is still connected.
> 
> Is there a way to use another USB port as a new BIOS flashback port? God knows how many times the BIOS flashback saved me from RMA, but now im a little pissed that there isn't a redundancy for this. IS there an option for another USB port to be a BIOS flashback port?
> 
> Even i tried my mouse, mouse works on KeyBot USB port, but no response on the ROG CONNECT usb port.
> 
> I mean, the only other native USB 2 port, the KeyBot one, does work, but not the ROG CONNECT button. Is it possible that the USB 2 port that's ROG Connect can be turned off by accident? I do not see any damage to the port, so i have no idea what is wrong.
> 
> EDIT: UHHH NEVERMIND, apparently, pressing the ROG CONNECT button when computer is fully on in Windows brings it back from the dead, now it works!
> 
> But, this was not obvious at all.


Yeah,

I had trouble but had changed my USB settings. Couldn't even see USB in the BIOS to save screenshots.

Putting them back to this fixed it for me, shutting PC down completely after rebooting, then on again fixed it.

Just glad you got it working.


----------



## ChronoBodi

It was just not clear or obvious that the ROG CONNECT button disables or enables the USB port for BIOS flashback, the whole time i thought it was a dead USB port, because all i stick in that port is a USB drive meant only for BIOS recovery.


----------



## zacjones99

Sabertooth vs Extreme. I'm trying to decide. Price not really an issue. Not really interested in any of the differences in slots/ports etc between the two -- both offer more than I need. I probably will never do SLI or multi-GPU's.

Really I just want a stable system most of the time, with the option to flip a switch and have the thing go into gaming mode with a 4.2ghz on 5930k G.Skill 4x8GB 14-14-14-34 RAM. Looking for no-hassle good compatability with 950 Pro M.2 as well.

I do enjoy the process of overclocking as well, although I'm not very experienced. I've run my X79 OC'd for the last 10 years and haven't tinkered with it much since initial setup E6600 at 3.2GHz.

This is for occasional light gaming and mostly HTPC and web browsing. Leaning towards RVE as its the flagship and ASUS may pay more attention on BIOS updates longterm.

So far I've accumulated:

5930k
H115i
G.Skill TridentZ 4x8GB 14-14-14-14-34
950 Pro 512GB M.2
Fractal XL R2
Several SATA HDD's full of media.
Win 10 Pro X64

All that remains is the mobo and GPU.

Recommendations?


----------



## Nephurus

How and where are you guys mounting the temp probes? pics would be immensely helpful .


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 6 sticks in a quad channel? I put 6 in my x79 (R4BE) which was very comfortable running 4. The additional 2 sticks required increasing VSA slightly and stability needed 2T vs 1T no matter what I did.
> 
> on x99, do not use XMP, enter the timings manually and I'd try: 1) increasing vccio 1 or 2 notches, run a training VDIMM (main bios page vdimm) 25-50mV higher than the "eventual dram voltage" make sure you set the clock period to 13, use 25-50mV higher eventual than th ekit is spec'd for, and if needed tune VSA (up or down). q-code bd is ram and usually insufficient vdimm, VSA.


so xmp should not be enabled in x99 why is that , i can enter it manually but i thought xmp helps as thats what the mem is designed for , anyway will try these setings , geting another 2 sticks for 64gb so lets see.

also is there a benefit of using ram disk , if so how , and which ram disk should iuse .


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so xmp should not be enabled in x99 why is that , i can enter it manually but i thought xmp helps as thats what the mem is designed for , anyway will try these setings , geting another 2 sticks for 64gb so lets see.
> 
> also is there a benefit of using ram disk , if so how , and which ram disk should iuse .


I compared timings between XMP and Auto with manually set primary timings + command rate using MemTweakIt. XMP only sets the 4 primary timings, CR, BCLK Strap and speed, and probably the DRAM speed (I've always set the DRAM speed manually for whatever reason. XMP does not touch any secondary or tertiary timings in my experience compared to just leaving everything on auto.

So you CAN set XMP mode if you want. But it doesn't change much, and you can force a difference BCLK strap/speed and other timings after the fact.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so xmp should not be enabled in x99 why is that , i can enter it manually but i thought xmp helps as thats what the mem is designed for , anyway will try these setings , geting another 2 sticks for 64gb so lets see.
> 
> also is there a benefit of using ram disk , if so how , and which ram disk should iuse .


With 6 ram sticks... and mixing from different kits of bargain ram? I'd be suprised if XMP even would post.
XMP is programmed to work on as many MBs as possible and not necessarily optimal for any given MB.

with the R5E I just use ROG ram disk. works great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I compared timings between XMP and Auto with manually set primary timings + command rate using MemTweakIt. XMP only sets the 4 primary timings, CR, BCLK Strap and speed, and probably the DRAM speed (I've always set the DRAM speed manually for whatever reason. XMP does not touch any secondary or tertiary timings in my experience compared to just leaving everything on auto.
> 
> So you CAN set XMP mode if you want. But it doesn't change much, and you can force a difference BCLK strap/speed and other timings after the fact.


AFAIK, XMP also sets parameters that we do not have access to.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> Sabertooth vs Extreme. I'm trying to decide. Price not really an issue. Not really interested in any of the differences in slots/ports etc between the two -- both offer more than I need. I probably will never do SLI or multi-GPU's.
> 
> Really I just want a stable system most of the time, with the option to flip a switch and have the thing go into gaming mode with a 4.2ghz on 5930k G.Skill 4x8GB 14-14-14-34 RAM. Looking for no-hassle good compatability with 950 Pro M.2 as well.
> 
> I do enjoy the process of overclocking as well, although I'm not very experienced. I've run my X79 OC'd for the last 10 years and haven't tinkered with it much since initial setup E6600 at 3.2GHz.
> 
> This is for occasional light gaming and mostly HTPC and web browsing. Leaning towards RVE as its the flagship and ASUS may pay more attention on BIOS updates longterm.
> 
> So far I've accumulated:
> 
> 5930k
> H115i
> G.Skill TridentZ 4x8GB 14-14-14-14-34
> 950 Pro 512GB M.2
> Fractal XL R2
> Several SATA HDD's full of media.
> Win 10 Pro X64
> 
> All that remains is the mobo and GPU.
> 
> Recommendations?


the sabertooth and the rampage are both SUPERB boards... most of us, use the rampage... i think it lets you tinker a lot more than the saber... i have a M2 950pro... it was just plug and play....

word of advice: if you are going to use the m2 as a boot drive (i think im just stating the obvious) you should move some settings on the boot section of the rampage... happened to me, and i think that for those who use 950pro's too...


----------



## zacjones99

Rampage and GTX 960 2GB it is. Should arrive early next week. I've got vacation time coming up the following week so this is good timing too.

Even though it's a relatively weak GPU for gaming, it's currently the only available option with H265 decoding and HDCP 2.2, and first priority is going to be for 4k movies and streaming for now. I'll upgrade to a top tier GPU in a couple years when all the dust settles with UHD/4k compatability.

I'm getting excited already! My computer has literally crashed on me 6 times today (nearly every hour), so I can't wait to dump this thing.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> Rampage and GTX 960 2GB it is. Should arrive early next week. I've got vacation time coming up the following week so this is good timing too.
> 
> Even though it's a relatively weak GPU for gaming, it's currently the only available option with H265 decoding and HDCP 2.2, and first priority is going to be for 4k movies and streaming for now. I'll upgrade to a top tier GPU in a couple years when all the dust settles with UHD/4k compatability.
> 
> I'm getting excited already! My computer has literally crashed on me 6 times today (nearly every hour), so I can't wait to dump this thing.


why did u spend $500 on the Rampage and a GTx 960 card?


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> the sabertooth and the rampage are both SUPERB boards... most of us, use the rampage... i think it lets you tinker a lot more than the saber... i have a M2 950pro... it was just plug and play....
> 
> word of advice: if you are going to use the m2 as a boot drive (i think im just stating the obvious) you should move some settings on the boot section of the rampage... happened to me, and i think that for those who use 950pro's too...


What do you mean "move some settings on the boot section of the rampage"? You mean change some settings? Is it hard to boot from the Samsung 950 Pro M.2 or something? like if i want to install Windows 10 on it?


----------



## zacjones99

oops. double post.


----------



## zacjones99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> why did u spend $500 on the Rampage and a GTx 960 card?


My current computer is dying, and I needed to build a computer now rather than later. I've recently gotten approval to rebuild my computer, so I'm going to take advantage of this opportunity. Budget and approval for stuff gets a lot more complicated when you get married.

I'm more interested in streaming 4K TV and movies right now than I am in gaming, and there's no way I'd get approval to build two computers -- one for HTPC and one for gaming, so I want to get started on building my all purpose HTPC / gaming rig. The high end gaming cards don't have H265 decoding or HDCP 2.2, so they're going to be relatively useless for HDR/Dolbyvision 4K movies and streaming. When the high end gaming cards adopt HDCP 2.2 in a year or two, I'll upgrade out of the GTX 960 and get more serious about 4k gaming. Who knows maybe I'll just pick up a 980Ti in a year or two and run dual video cards if this card I'm waiting for doesn't exist.

Next purchase will be a 4K TV for the living room (connected to the PC via HDMI), then when I upgrade the card in a couple years I'll upgrade the 1080p monitor in my office and start gaming more. At least I'll have a solid platform to upgrade into.


----------



## zacjones99

It's funny, my situation is such that I even considered spending $500 ($479) on Rampage and keeping my GT 630 until the new cards came out. Hopefully sooner than later on that. But with the $160 GTX 960 it was a no brainer. Get to start playing with 4K movies and HTPC realm for now, with long term plan of upgrading card and gaming monitor in a couple years for 4K gaming.


----------



## zacjones99

I'm planning on installing my OS on the 950 Pro M.2 as well. Hoping it will be relatively trouble free to get it recognized as PCIE NVMe drive.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> My current computer is dying, and I needed to build a computer now rather than later. I've recently gotten approval to rebuild my computer, so I'm going to take advantage of this opportunity. Budget and approval for stuff gets a lot more complicated when you get married.


As long as it goes inside the box, no reason to even talk about it. My wife decided the color of my case, and she's been quite happy about the white Phanteks Enthoo Primo.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> What do you mean "move some settings on the boot section of the rampage"? You mean change some settings? Is it hard to boot from the Samsung 950 Pro M.2 or something? like if i want to install Windows 10 on it?


i had to fiddle with some settings... nothing to worry about... it is not hard at all... plug it in, use whatever you use to boot for a win 10 installation and then voila!


----------



## alphabet

Question for those watercooling, for your vrm's are you only using thermal pads or applying some thermal paste between the waterblock and pads?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Question for those watercooling, for your vrm's are you only using thermal pads or applying some thermal paste between the waterblock and pads?


You can do whatever you want if you put a block on to the VRMs. They barely get hot even on stock cooler. So with watercooling they will face less issues.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can do whatever you want if you put a block on to the VRMs. They barely get hot even on stock cooler. So with watercooling they will face less issues.


That isn't what he asked, so no he cannot do whatever he wants. You will want to be using a thermal pad of at least 1mm in thickness over the mofsets.


----------



## mus1mus

I think he's asking whether or not to put thermal paste on the mosfets before the pads.

I think a block company sends the right thickness pads with their blocks. No?

The "whatever he wants" refers to him putting paste before the pads. hmmm I shouldve been clearer I think.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> why did u spend $500 on the Rampage and a GTx 960 card?


I have Rampage IV Black Edition and GTX 660.
(And I think it had manufacturing defect, because when I used dual channel on AB slots, I had errors, and this week when I used BC slots at the same settings I didn't have a single one. Might be just accident because they were rare, but...)

Why wouldn't someone use high end board and a mid end GFX card?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Though I mainly play strategies, and RPGs. And do emulation.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I have Rampage IV Black Edition and GTX 660.
> *(And I think it had manufacturing defect, because when I used dual channel on AB slots, I had errors, and this week when I used BC slots at the same settings I didn't have a single one. Might be just accident because they were rare, but...)*
> 
> Why wouldn't someone use high end board and a mid end GFX card?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Though I mainly play strategies, and RPGs. And do emulation.


Nop, no defect there, some channels are harder than the others.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I have Rampage IV Black Edition and GTX 660.
> (And I think it had manufacturing defect, because when I used dual channel on AB slots, I had errors, and this week when I used BC slots at the same settings I didn't have a single one. Might be just accident because they were rare, but...)
> 
> Why wouldn't someone use high end board and a mid end GFX card?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Though I mainly play strategies, and RPGs. And do emulation.


Hello

Errors should not be surprising. Neither configuration is correct when using 2 modules.


----------



## Deathscythes

Hi everyone, new to OCN and recent owner of a RVE. I have experienced 3 RANDOM overvoltage issue on boot.

It happend on my previous X99 Deluxe and killed a core of my 5930K with 1.92v !!!!. Fortunately the intel RMA was amazing.
I thought the motherboard was faulty and replaced it with the RVE and the same crap happend 3 times in a month?!

I have no idea what is causing it and i would like to know if anyone of you heard of it. I have been told it is due to manual mode but i dont have any way to confirm it...
My second overvoltage was at 1.72v. it lead to a deffective core. I disabled it for a while... After some time for some reason i reenabled it and it works fine without any performance loss so far wierd...
a few days latter it happend again i pulled the plug immediately and no dammage... But now i am freaking out each time i boot my PC.

Can anyone explain to me why it's happening ?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Kylar182

Anyone else have 5960X and SLI and having a lot of problems with the March Windows update? February Update gave me 20% performance boost and the march update removed it and made games suddenly drops of 75% of FPS and GPU's go to Idle Power... No idea what's going on or how to fix it. HELP HELP HELP!


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Hi everyone, new to OCN and recent owner of a RVE. I have experienced 3 RANDOM overvoltage issue on boot.
> 
> It happend on my previous X99 Deluxe and killed a core of my 5930K with 1.92v !!!!. Fortunately the intel RMA was amazing.
> I thought the motherboard was faulty and replaced it with the RVE and the same crap happend 3 times in a month?!
> 
> I have no idea what is causing it and i would like to know if anyone of you heard of it. I have been told it is due to manual mode but i dont have any way to confirm it...
> My second overvoltage was at 1.72v. it lead to a deffective core. I disabled it for a while... After some time for some reason i reenabled it and it works fine without any performance loss so far wierd...
> a few days latter it happend again i pulled the plug immediately and no dammage... But now i am freaking out each time i boot my PC.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why it's happening ?
> Thank you very much!


How is the Intel RMA is amazing? Did they ship you the new CPU before you have to ship them your cpu? or what?


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> How is the Intel RMA is amazing? Did they ship you the new CPU before you have to ship them your cpu? or what?


No but took a few minutes to set up and got a brand new CPU 4 days after I sent mine which was much better than I expected


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> No but took a few minutes to set up and got a brand new CPU 4 days after I sent mine which was much better than I expected


But did you do it with the standard 3 years warranty? And was your old cpu not working ? Or?
Like can I just send in my cpu even if there's nothing wrong and they send me a new one through the Warranty? Or it has to have something wrong like not working in order for them to send a new cpu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Hi everyone, new to OCN and recent owner of a RVE. I have experienced 3 RANDOM overvoltage issue on boot.
> 
> It happend on my previous X99 Deluxe and killed a core of my 5930K with 1.92v !!!!. Fortunately the intel RMA was amazing.
> I thought the motherboard was faulty and replaced it with the RVE and the same crap happend 3 times in a month?!
> 
> I have no idea what is causing it and i would like to know if anyone of you heard of it. I have been told it is due to manual mode but i dont have any way to confirm it...
> My second overvoltage was at 1.72v. it lead to a deffective core. I disabled it for a while... After some time for some reason i reenabled it and it works fine without any performance loss so far wierd...
> a few days latter it happend again i pulled the plug immediately and no dammage... But now i am freaking out each time i boot my PC.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why it's happening ?
> Thank you very much!


same PSU in both cases? Since it happened on two different MBs, suspect it's another component causing the problem?


----------



## Deathscythes

@Jpmboy

Hi, sorry i should have specified that









Actually no, my first PSU was the EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 which was 6 months old, I am now using the EVGA Supernova 1600 P2 for a month now and it happend three times with it.
Since my first CPU died, almost every components have been replaced... CPU GPUs MB PSU...


----------



## shampoo911

FRESH from the oven...

New Bios 2001

"RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 2001
Enhance compatibility with some M.2 device."


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> But did you do it with the standard 3 years warranty? And was your old cpu not working ? Or?
> Like can I just send in my cpu even if there's nothing wrong and they send me a new one through the Warranty? Or it has to have something wrong like not working in order for them to send a new cpu?


Ahah no it doesn't work this way ^^
They test the cpu to reduce the chances that the owner did it on purpose to get a brand new one.
So if it's in perfect working order, you wont get a new one


----------



## zacjones99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> FRESH from the oven...
> 
> New Bios 2001
> 
> "RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 2001
> Enhance compatibility with some M.2 device."


Schwing! Music to my ears.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Ahah no it doesn't work this way ^^
> They test the cpu to reduce the chances that the owner did it on purpose to get a brand new one.
> So if it's in perfect working order, you wont get a new one


How do you know they gonna do a test and won't give u new one if it's still working?

What about the Intel Tuning Plan (which cost like $30 or something)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Hi, sorry i should have specified that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, my first PSU was the EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 which was 6 months old, I am now using the EVGA Supernova 1600 P2 for a month now and it happend three times with it.
> Since my first CPU died, almost every components have been replaced... CPU GPUs MB PSU...


Okay. Thanks. The "overvoltage" is occurring with the system set to Defaults? (either CLR CMOS, or following a fresh bios flash using bios flashback).

Probably best to bring the problem *HERE*


----------



## KedarWolf

Strange thing, I can run RealBench 2.43 for hours, no trouble. But when the time on the benchmark finishes and it's exiting my PC crashes, just freezes.









Anyone else have this trouble?


----------



## KedarWolf

I finally settled on these BIOS settings for my 24/7 5960X overclock. Reason being I'm using an AIO on my CPU and the voltages for the speeds I'm running at are quite low. Love these 'J' batch CPUs!!









I have my CPU at 4.5 Ghz and my cache at 4.3 Ghz and my 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 mhz using the Samsung 8x4GB 1.65V 3000 preset and 16-16-17-36 1T timings. My RAM is not Hynix though but still I feel I'm doing well to get this HCI MemTest and Realbench stable.









Edit: Got my CPU and cache voltage down to 1.19 RealBench stable. Really happy with that. Could try to go lower but I don't see why, my temps when RealBenching hovers around the mid 60s C.

Screenshots below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay. Thanks. The "overvoltage" is occurring with the system set to Defaults? (either CLR CMOS, or following a fresh bios flash using bios flashback).
> 
> Probably best to bring the problem *HERE*


I flashed the bios several times... it didn't fix it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Strange thing, I can run RealBench 2.43 for hours, no trouble. But when the time on the benchmark finishes and it's exiting my PC crashes, just freezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this trouble?


was a common problem with 350 series NV drivers and SLI. Also, make sure you are using the most recent release of RB (v2.4?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I flashed the bios several times... it didn't fix it


You ARE using the bios flashback method with the machine off... correct? (don;t even need a CPU in the socket for flashback to work)


----------



## JoppyFopFop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I finally settled on these BIOS settings for my 24/7 5960X overclock. Reason being I'm using an AIO on my CPU and the voltages for the speeds I'm running at are quite low. Love these 'J' batch CPUs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my CPU at 4.5 Ghz and my cache at 4.3 Ghz and my 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 mhz using the Samsung 8x4GB 1.65V 3000 preset and 16-16-17-36 1T timings. My RAM is not Hynix though but still I feel I'm doing well to get this HCI MemTest and Realbench stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Got my CPU and cache voltage down to 1.19 RealBench stable. Really happy with that. Could try to go lower but I don't see why, my temps when RealBenching hovers around the mid 60s C.


Thanks for the screenshots. I have a very similar setup, Noctua AIO, 5960/DDR43000. I copied your settings to the letter, but I was not quite able to match your bench. Very close, but not quite exact. I appear to be stable @ 4.5GHz and 4.3 cache, but RAM is 3000, not 3200. I could spend a little more time to tweak it, but your post was very helpful, Thanks again.


----------



## evelnj




----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoppyFopFop*
> 
> Thanks for the screenshots. I have a very similar setup, Noctua AIO, 5960/DDR43000. I copied your settings to the letter, but I was not quite able to match your bench. Very close, but not quite exact. I appear to be stable @ 4.5GHz and 4.3 cache, but RAM is 3000, not 3200. I could spend a little more time to tweak it, but your post was very helpful, Thanks again.


Try raising your System Agent Voltage say to 1.1, your RAM Eventual Voltage to 1.4 and some do better with Power Phase Control to 'Extreme' instead of 'Optimised' to get 3200. Usually 3200 can be easier to get then 3000 on the 100 strap.

And check your RAM with AIDA Extreme under "Motherboard' 'SPD' see what type of modules your RAM is. Then load a preset depending on your type of RAM. If you're using the same 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 I have try the 1.65V 3200 preset instead of the 3000 or load a preset depending on your type of RAM etc and make sure you load the right singled sided or double sided, it'll say in AIDA.

Oh, and try 16-16-17-36 2T instead of 1T or 17-17-17-37 2T not all CPUs can do 1T.

Edit: I think in AIDA if it says '1 Rank' is singled sided and double sided if it says '2 Rank'










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JoppyFopFop

Forgot to mention I am running 4 x 8GB not 8 x 4GB, but I will try your suggested tweaks. Thank you again!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoppyFopFop*
> 
> Forgot to mention I am running 4 x 8GB not 8 x 4GB, but I will try your suggested tweaks. Thank you again!


Yeah, see if your memory is Samsung or Hynix with AIDA Extreme, it'll be doubled sided and try the double sided 3000 preset for 4x8gb for your type of RAM. Probably Samsung but I could be wrong. And manually change the main timings to 17-17-17-37 1T or 2T, then try to lower if it's HCI MemTest stable.

You may be able to hit 3200Mhz on the 100 strap.

You'll want to run 16 instances of HCI MemTest at about 1700MB each for your memory and a 5960x to see if it's stable.









http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

I made a batch file I run that opens 16 instances at one time, saves me from clicking 16 times. I included the batch file as an attachment. Unzip this and run it in the MemTest folder.

MemTest1.zip 0k .zip file


Also run RealBench 2.43 for at least an hour on the stress testing settings.

http://rog.asus.com/466332016/overclocking/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/

Have HWMonitor running while you stress test. Don't want your CPU to go over 80C.









http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

And don't have Afterburner, Precision X, RivaTuner etc. running in the background or your display driver will reset and RealBench and HCI MemTest will have issues. Only thing I leave running is Corsair Link and I put my antivirus on Silent Mode.









Sorry if there were a lot of edits, kind peeps. I'm soooo dyslexic and need to change each post at least a half a dozen times to get rid of typos and to make any sense.


----------



## KedarWolf

http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-10.html

I use this modded BIOS. Using the 2001 version. Has updated modules for LAN, RAID etc. and the microcode is updated to the latest. If you scroll back a few pages you'll see the change log as to what was changed. I have zero issues with this BIOS, a bit of an upgrade from the official ASUS one.









Edit: I use the 'Unb0rn' version if you scroll down the page on the above link.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

I am using all of the Intel SATA ports and when I put a new drove on the SATA express ports (see photo)

Nothing shows.

Am I doing something wrong? I thought hard drives could go on these ports. I was able to get one drive to show but it comes up in the raid array oddly which is on the Intel SATA ports


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Hi everyone, new to OCN and recent owner of a RVE. I have experienced 3 RANDOM overvoltage issue on boot.
> 
> It happend on my previous X99 Deluxe and killed a core of my 5930K with 1.92v !!!!. Fortunately the intel RMA was amazing.
> I thought the motherboard was faulty and replaced it with the RVE and the same crap happend 3 times in a month?!
> 
> I have no idea what is causing it and i would like to know if anyone of you heard of it. I have been told it is due to manual mode but i dont have any way to confirm it...
> My second overvoltage was at 1.72v. it lead to a deffective core. I disabled it for a while... After some time for some reason i reenabled it and it works fine without any performance loss so far wierd...
> a few days latter it happend again i pulled the plug immediately and no dammage... But now i am freaking out each time i boot my PC.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why it's happening ?
> Thank you very much!


Did you change straps before the Overvolting happened?


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you change straps before the Overvolting happened?


No when it happend I had CPU strap at 100Mhz and i was tweaking my fan speeds in PWM mode and nothing else.
When it happend again i think i was installing GPU drivers and needed a reboot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> No when it happend I had CPU strap at 100Mhz and i was tweaking my fan speeds in PWM mode and nothing else.
> When it happend again i think i was installing GPU drivers and needed a reboot.


I mean you could RMA the board... knowing that if you see it again, it not likely 3 faulty boards in a row. Do you have access to another 2011-3 CPU?


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I mean you could RMA the board... knowing that if you see it again, it not likely 3 faulty boards in a row. Do you have access to another 2011-3 CPU?


And both boards were not even the same model... I dont think the boards are faulty sounds more like an ASUS x99 issue. Each time it happend i had manual mode enabled now i set it to auto and it didn't happen so far... I posted here thinking that maybe it happend to other members but maybe not








And i don't have any cpu available.
When i got the first overvoltage on this one i had graphical issues, but now it's gone(I cant explain i just disabled and reenabled the damaged core) and performance don't seem to be impacted.


----------



## skypine27

R5E + 5960x + 2 x Titan X + 32GB Ram (8 x 4) + Samsung SM 951

shameless plug:

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0263.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0262.jpg.html


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> R5E + 5960x + 2 x Titan X + 32GB Ram (8 x 4) + Samsung SM 951
> 
> shameless plug:
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0263.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0262.jpg.html


Looks really good to me


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Errors should not be surprising. Neither configuration is correct when using 2 modules.


I used 4 modules in dual channel configuration after 4 channel configuration had hiccups. Perhaps it's surprising but after half year of stuff, I'd like to do some gameing without ANY errors. Losing 5 hour of progress in RPG is VERY bad.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I used 4 modules in dual channel configuration after 4 channel configuration had hiccups. Perhaps it's surprising but after half year of stuff, I'd like to do some gameing without ANY errors. Losing 5 hour of progress in RPG is VERY bad.


Then revert to stock and play knowing stability won't be an issue, if not wanting to dedicate time and learning to overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I used 4 modules in dual channel configuration after 4 channel configuration had hiccups. Perhaps it's surprising but after half year of stuff, I'd like to do some gameing without ANY errors. *Losing 5 hour of progress in RPG is VERY bad*.


Just spend another 5 hours or so to regain it. You seem to be very in love with it anyway.









Seriously though, it would be wise to invest a bit of time to get things right IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> And both boards were not even the same model... I dont think the boards are faulty sounds more like an ASUS x99 issue. Each time it happend i had manual mode enabled now i set it to auto and it didn't happen so far... I posted here thinking that maybe it happend to other members but maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i don't have any cpu available.
> When i got the first overvoltage on this one i had graphical issues, but now it's gone(I cant explain i just disabled and reenabled the damaged core) and performance don't seem to be impacted.


There's no "ASUS x99 issue". If it is not doing it when set to stock/defaults, it is likely a problem rooted at the keyboard side of the show.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's no "ASUS x99 issue". If it is not doing it when set to stock/defaults, it is likely a problem rooted at the keyboard side of the show.


The only time it happened to me, I was also in manual mode. But I didn't have my vcore manually set to 1.7v. System locked up in a benchmark, reset just like I have a thousand times with this system (and didn't get 1.7v vcore those times), booted into bios with a 1.7v+ vcore in bright red letters. 100% positive I didn't manually set it there with the keyboard.

But I've since switched to adaptive, and thousands of reboots later (thanks DRAM OC!) never have had it happen again.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Looks really good to me


Thx man. It took me a quite a few hours to get it like that so I like to show it off sometimes.

Not looking forward to changing out the video cards when the time comes tho.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Thx man. It took me a quite a few hours to get it like that so I like to show it off sometimes.
> 
> Not looking forward to changing out the video cards when the time comes tho.


Ahh yes there is always pros and cons in life isn't there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The only time it happened to me, I was also in manual mode. But I didn't have my vcore manually set to 1.7v. System locked up in a benchmark, reset just like I have a thousand times with this system (and didn't get 1.7v vcore those times), booted into bios with a 1.7v+ vcore in bright red letters. 100% positive I didn't manually set it there with the keyboard.
> 
> But I've since switched to adaptive, and thousands of reboots later (thanks DRAM OC!) never have had it happen again.


That's the problem.. very sporadic, difficult to replicate the problem... therefore, a "fix" is not a reality, if there actually is something to fix. Certain OS errors and OC instability or hard crashes will corrupt the bios or the bios settings. Maybe that is the cause? I had the error occur once - way back - but since the thermal report was so inconsistent with 1.8V I hit the red button on the mobo (which effectively loads optimized defaults without over writing current bios settings) and the world was right again.

lol - you think you've had a silly number of crash-restarts do ya?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you think you've had a silly number of crash-restarts do ya?


Nah, other than the little buttons on the mobo being worn down like a 3rd grader's pencil eraser









I just call it growing pains. Took me a while to get it running as best I could, but I wouldn't take for it now. I even downloaded a game to see how it'd "game"







(Kills it, of course, but I get motion sickness gaming).


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The only time it happened to me, I was also in manual mode. But I didn't have my vcore manually set to 1.7v. System locked up in a benchmark, reset just like I have a thousand times with this system (and didn't get 1.7v vcore those times), booted into bios with a 1.7v+ vcore in bright red letters. 100% positive I didn't manually set it there with the keyboard.
> 
> But I've since switched to adaptive, and thousands of reboots later (thanks DRAM OC!) never have had it happen again.


Same, It definitely wasn't keyboard, and the bios wash freshly flashed with the latest one. And yeah... manual mode...
It happend to me three times in a week. Since then i disabled manual mode and the issue hasn't occured so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There's no "ASUS x99 issue". If it is not doing it when set to stock/defaults, it is likely a problem rooted at the keyboard side of the show.


When it happend i wasn't even tweaking the anything... And as far as i am concerned i have heard about it only on x99 motherboards that's waht i mean by "ASUS X99 issue".
Aniway nothing i can do really beside hoping it wont happen again








GnarlyCharlie you reinsured me a little, thanks


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Yeah, I don't obsess over it much anymore, but I still catch myself watching the bios splash until it hands off to the OS. I still don't know what happened in my case, but it ended up being a killer system (and I got the Intel Tuning Plan just in case -belt and suspenders type thing).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> Same, It definitely wasn't keyboard, and the bios wash freshly flashed with the latest one. And yeah... manual mode...
> It happend to me three times in a week. Since then i disabled manual mode and the issue hasn't occured so far.
> When it happend i wasn't even tweaking the anything... And as far as i am concerned i have heard about it only on x99 motherboards that's waht i mean by "ASUS X99 issue".
> Aniway nothing i can do really beside hoping it wont happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GnarlyCharlie you reinsured me a little, thanks


so you are saying the "event" occurred with bone-stock settings in bios? Like right after a clrcmos? or that you were not actively changing things in bios at the time the voltage reading occurred? my point was that if you had an OC on the rig before the overvoltage reading happened, that could be the reason.
Funny thinkg is, there'a a few cases where the user was entering VDIMM in the vcore field back in ddr3 days. (1.6+V







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, I don't obsess over it much anymore, but I still catch myself watching the bios splash until it hands off to the OS. I still don't know what happened in my case, but it ended up being a killer system (and I got the Intel Tuning Plan just in case -belt and suspenders type thing).


The ITP is a no-brainer with a $1000 cpu.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you are saying the "event" occurred with bone-stock settings in bios? Like right after a clrcmos? or that you were not actively changing things in bios at the time the voltage reading occurred? my point was that if you had an OC on the rig before the overvoltage reading happened, that could be the reason.
> Funny thinkg is, there'a a few cases where the user was entering VDIMM in the vcore field back in ddr3 days. (1.6+V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


When it first happend on my old X99 Deluxe, i had just installed MSI AB and was rebooting after disabling ULPS.
on reboot 1.92V pc shutdown => core #3 dead

i replaced board with RVE.
After a week getting it with new 5930K i was tweaking fans and on reboot i had 1.72V.
Another week later it happend on reboot i just saw the message CPU overvoltage and threw myself on the plug.

I disabled Manual mode after having done some research and it never happend since then.
I never was at stock settings when it happend, but it definitely wasn't due do wrong bios setting input. After rebooting i was back at my usual OC.


----------



## ChronoBodi

I'm out of the loop, is there anything better about bios 2001, and what's different about the modded bios? Something about microcode or something?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Nah, other than the little buttons on the mobo being worn down like a 3rd grader's pencil eraser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just call it growing pains. Took me a while to get it running as best I could, but I wouldn't take for it now. I even downloaded a game to see how it'd "game"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kills it, of course, but I get motion sickness gaming).


You bought a Rampage V Extreme and you DONT game??

Am I missing something here? (or did I just fail to detect sarcasm ?)


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone using a custom modded bios? I plan to finally setup my O/C after getting all the basic parts in my new build. Currently I am on RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
Bios Version
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 BIOS 1801

Should I try one of the modded bios's?

My setup has:
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
5930K
32GB Crucial Ballistix
2 Samsung 850 Pro 2 TB in Raid 0 (4TB
1 Samsung 850 Pro 2TB AHCI
3 WD Red Pro 4 TB
1 Seagate 3TB Baracuda


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Anyone using a custom modded bios? I plan to finally setup my O/C after getting all the basic parts in my new build. Currently I am on RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> Bios Version
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 BIOS 1801
> 
> Should I try one of the modded bios's?
> 
> My setup has:
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> 5930K
> 32GB Crucial Ballistix
> 2 Samsung 850 Pro 2 TB in Raid 0 (4TB
> 1 Samsung 850 Pro 2TB AHCI
> 3 WD Red Pro 4 TB
> 1 Seagate 3TB Baracuda


http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-7.html#msg23867

See post #122 for how the BIOS is changed but below is a copy/paste of the changes.

'Here you go! As always, latest versions of modules and microcode.
Intel EFI RAIDriver 14.8.2.2397
Intel Gigabit UNDI 0.0.09

OROMS:
Intel RST OROM 14.8.2.2397
Intel Boot Agent CL 0.1.06

Microcode 36(2015/08/10)
Realtek module removed.'

Microcode isn't a big issue unless your using Windows 7. I think 8 and 10 do that in an update.
I'm using the 2001 modded bios with no trouble. I'm not using RAID but it should work fine with RAID.

2001 BIOS on post #162 by Unb0rn here. Scroll down near the bottom of the page.

http://www.win-raid.com/t1108f16-Solved-How-to-mod-an-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-BIOS-10.html

I had tried to post the changes to the BIOS earlier today but must of never hit 'Submit'.









Edit: If you want to update the MEI firmware as well go here.

http://www.win-raid.com/t596f39-Intel-Management-Engine-Drivers-Firmware-amp-System-Tools.html

and follow the instructions.

Our motherboard uses the 'Intel ME 9.1 Consumer 1.5MB Firmware v9.1.37.1002'

http://www.mediafire.com/download/naa22tjd6y8gx3r/Intel+ME+Firmware+v9.1.37.1002+%281.5MB%29.rarthe command line and following the guide in that first MEI forum post.

and the Intel ME System Tools v9.1 r7 - (Updated: 18/11/2015)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/pdkb34rjawkrbnw/Intel+ME+System+Tools+v9.1+r7.rar

I updated the MEI firmware just fine from the forum using those from an administrator command line following the instructions on the first forum link.









I know I'm OCD about this kinda stuff and like everything like this updated but your PC will work just fine without the modded BIOS and MEI update.


----------



## bonkers2

Hi folks!
I have this setup:

4x980ti (no sli) all @ 1380MHz core and 3600 MHz memory.
5960x @ 4.5 GHz 24/7 (base 100) @1.35V with nepton 280L, rarely goes above 65°C, C-states disabled
asus rampage v extreme bios 1701
corsair ax1500i
8x8 GB DDR4 corsair vengeance LPX 2400 @ 2133 with default timings
2x 512GB Samsung evo 850.
2x 6TB WD Red

I had stability issues in the past I had CPU also @4,5GHz and ram at 2400. I often had BSOD's with those settings, no more BSOD's with RAM @ 2133.
Since doing that I still have problems cold booting 10% of the times, getting a lot of different codes. (79 is one of them). Once it's running its stable as a rock.
I use this rig for CUDA calculations, CPU is still somewhat of a bottleneck but never got it stable @ 4,6. The RAM is currently the biggest bottleneck since I have more than linear improvement when going to 2400MHz, however it will randomly BSOD. I'd like to get it to 2666 or better.

I have no experience overlocking memory. Should I get a better set like 3000MHz? Or should I try tuning this one? (I don't mind spending some time tampering around) Would I be better of with 4x16GB instead of 8 dimms? Can this CPU use more than 64GB by now?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> Hi folks!
> I have this setup:
> 
> 4x980ti (no sli) all @ 1380MHz core and 3600 MHz memory.
> 5960x @ 4.5 GHz 24/7 (base 100) @1.35V with nepton 280L, rarely goes above 65°C, C-states disabled
> asus rampage v extreme bios 1701
> corsair ax1500i
> 8x8 GB DDR4 corsair vengeance LPX 2400 @ 2133 with default timings
> 2x 512GB Samsung evo 850.
> 2x 6TB WD Red
> 
> I had stability issues in the past I had CPU also @4,5GHz and ram at 2400. I often had BSOD's with those settings, no more BSOD's with RAM @ 2133.
> Since doing that I still have problems cold booting 10% of the times, getting a lot of different codes. (79 is one of them). Once it's running its stable as a rock.
> I use this rig for CUDA calculations, CPU is still somewhat of a bottleneck but never got it stable @ 4,6. The RAM is currently the biggest bottleneck since I have more than linear improvement when going to 2400MHz, however it will randomly BSOD. I'd like to get it to 2666 or better.
> 
> I have no experience overlocking memory. Should I get a better set like 3000MHz? Or should I try tuning this one? (I don't mind spending some time tampering around) Would I be better of with 4x16GB instead of 8 dimms? Can this CPU use more than 64GB by now?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232269&cm_re=ripjaws_5-_-20-232-269-_-Product 128GB DDR4 3000 that'll likely run at 3200 on the 100 strap.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> Hi folks!
> I have this setup:
> 
> 4x980ti (no sli) all @ 1380MHz core and 3600 MHz memory.
> 5960x @ 4.5 GHz 24/7 (base 100) @1.35V with nepton 280L, rarely goes above 65°C, C-states disabled
> asus rampage v extreme bios 1701
> corsair ax1500i
> 8x8 GB DDR4 corsair vengeance LPX 2400 @ 2133 with default timings
> 2x 512GB Samsung evo 850.
> 2x 6TB WD Red
> 
> I had stability issues in the past I had CPU also @4,5GHz and ram at 2400. I often had BSOD's with those settings, no more BSOD's with RAM @ 2133.
> Since doing that I still have problems cold booting 10% of the times, getting a lot of different codes. (79 is one of them). Once it's running its stable as a rock.
> I use this rig for CUDA calculations, CPU is still somewhat of a bottleneck but never got it stable @ 4,6. The RAM is currently the biggest bottleneck since I have more than linear improvement when going to 2400MHz, however it will randomly BSOD. I'd like to get it to 2666 or better.
> 
> I have no experience overlocking memory. Should I get a better set like 3000MHz? Or should I try tuning this one? (I don't mind spending some time tampering around) Would I be better of with 4x16GB instead of 8 dimms? Can this CPU use more than 64GB by now?


Here's my memory related settings.

you want CPU Input Voltage between 1.92-1.95, SVIDs disabled, VR Fault Management Disabled, Dram Voltage and DRAM Eventual voltage between 1.35 and 1.40 and the Eventual voltage probably .01 lower then the DRAM Voltage like mine are at 1.4, 1.39, DRAM Current Capability between 120-140% most have it at 140 and DRAM POwer Phase COntrol on Optimized or Extreme some use.

Also raise your default main timings like 14-14-14-34 1T a notch higher at 2400 if it still BSODs to say 15-15-15-35 1T depending what the timings for your RAM are at default 2400.

Lastly, run AIDA Extreme, go to 'MotherBoard' 'SPD' and see if your RAM is Hynix or Samsung (I think it's Hynix) and 1 Rank or 2 Rank. Then load the Memory Preset for your RAM, Singled Sided if it's 1 Rank, Double Sided if it's 2 Rank.

After loading the preset don't forget to adjust your main timings back to what they were before loading the preset. Like if they were 14-14-14-34 1T they might have changed to 11-11-12-28 1T or something strange. put them back to your default for your RAM, the 14-14-14-34 1T or what the specifications for that RAM are at 2400. I'm too lazy to look it up right now.

BRB, I'll reboot and show you the Presets etc. and add the screenshot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bonkers2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Here's my memory related settings.
> 
> you want System Agent Voltage between 1.92-1.95, SVIDs disabled, VR Fault Management Disabled, Dram Voltage and DRAM Eventual voltage between 1.35 and 1.40 and the Eventual voltage probably .01 lower then the DRAM Voltage like mine are at 1.4, 1.39, DRAM Current Capability between 120-140% most have it at 140 and DRAM POwer Phase COntrol on Optimized or Extreme some use.
> 
> Also raise your default main timings like 14-14-14-34 1T a notch higher at 2400 if it still BSODs to say 15-15-15-35 1T depending what the timings for your RAM are at default 2400.
> 
> Lastly, run AIDA Extreme, go to 'MotherBoard' 'SPD' and see if your RAM is Hynix or Samsung (I think it's Hynix) and 1 Rank or 2 Rank. Then load the Memory Preset for your RAM, Singled Sided if it's 1 Rank, Double Sided if it's 2 Rank.
> 
> After loading the preset don't forget to adjust your main timings back to what they were before loading the preset. Like if they were 14-14-14-34 1T they might have changed to 11-11-12-28 1T or something strange. put them back to your default for your RAM, the 14-14-14-34 1T or what the specifications for that RAM are at 2400. I'm too lazy to look it up right now.


Thanks for the detailed info! I'll give that a try.
Should I consider going to 125 strap or do I risk instability with all pcie and dimm slots populated? I'm getting a 4x16GB 2800 or 3000 kit if I don't get them at 2666MHz anyway. I'm not sure how higher timings will affect the performance.


----------



## Kimir

System Agent Voltage aka VSA at 1.92 - 1.95v? what the hell?!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> Hi folks!
> I have this setup:
> 
> 4x980ti (no sli) all @ 1380MHz core and 3600 MHz memory.
> 5960x @ 4.5 GHz 24/7 (base 100) @1.35V with nepton 280L, rarely goes above 65°C, C-states disabled
> asus rampage v extreme bios 1701
> corsair ax1500i
> 8x8 GB DDR4 corsair vengeance LPX 2400 @ 2133 with default timings
> 2x 512GB Samsung evo 850.
> 2x 6TB WD Red
> 
> I had stability issues in the past I had CPU also @4,5GHz and ram at 2400. I often had BSOD's with those settings, no more BSOD's with RAM @ 2133.
> Since doing that I still have problems cold booting 10% of the times, getting a lot of different codes. (79 is one of them). Once it's running its stable as a rock.
> I use this rig for CUDA calculations, CPU is still somewhat of a bottleneck but never got it stable @ 4,6. The RAM is currently the biggest bottleneck since I have more than linear improvement when going to 2400MHz, however it will randomly BSOD. I'd like to get it to 2666 or better.
> 
> I have no experience overlocking memory. Should I get a better set like 3000MHz? Or should I try tuning this one? (I don't mind spending some time tampering around) Would I be better of with 4x16GB instead of 8 dimms? Can this CPU use more than 64GB by now?


I just spent 20 minutes posting a detailed reply how to get your RAM at 2400 or higher, hit Submit, immediately rebooted to get a few more BIOS screenshots, totally lost the reply.









Here goes again.

Try these settings at 2666, 2666 runs good on the 100 strap. likely be better then 2400 for your memory.

System Input Voltage between 1.92-1.95, both SVID Supports disabled, System Agent Voltage between .85-1.2, DRAM Voltage between 1.30-1.4, DRAM Eventual Voltage .01 less so if you have your DRAM Voltage at 1.35 put Eventual at 1.34, DRAM Current Capability at 120%-140% most use 140%, DRAM Power Phase Control Optimized or some use Extreme with Hynix (I'll get to more about Hynix in a bit), VR Fault Management disabled.

Also run AIDA Extreme, go to 'Motherboard' 'SPD' see if your RAM is Samsung or Hynix (I think it's Hynix) and if it's 1 Rank or 2 Rank. Then load the 2666 Memory Preset like in the last two screenshots according to your memory, Single Sided if your memory is 1 Rank, Double Sided if it's 2 rank. I chose the Hynix Double Sided for example and you want the 2666 one and the type depending on what your memory actually is like I said, it'll be Samsung or Hynix i'm sure. After doing that put the main timings back 1 higher then the memory default at 2400 to start. They'll be changed to 11-11-13-26 !t or something strange like that and your PC won't likely boot. So if at the specs for your RAM 2400 is 14-14-14-34 1T try 15-15-15-35 1T, you can try lowering it later.

if it won't boot hit the Memory Reset button on the motherboard (button to the left of the round small red one) below the Reset button (not the red Reset button, to the left of the safe mode button and your PC will boot again.

Then run 16 instances of HCI MemTest at 3400MB for 64GB of RAM for a 5960x overnight once you get it to boot. If it's really unstable you'll likely get errors in a few minutes, if it's not doing that let it run overnight. if you do get errors right away try raising your timings and Input Voltage and System Agent Voltage higher if you started on the low side etc. i'd start the DRAM voltage at 1.3-1.35 etc. but you can go as high as 1.4 safely with both Hynix and Samsung.

I use 1700 for 32GB on my 5960x.

I made this .bat file for MemTest, it'll run it 16 times at once without having to click MemTest 16 separate times. Unzip this attachment to your MemTest folder and double click it.

MemTest1.zip 0k .zip file










if you have no errors overnight your good to go!









Good luck, hope you get it all working.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> System Agent Voltage aka VSA at 1.92 - 1.95v? what the hell?!


Sorry, I'm so dyslexic, meant CPU Input Voltage, fixed it.

Thank you.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sorry, I'm so dyslexic, meant CPU Input Voltage, fixed it.
> 
> Thank you.


And I never meant to do all that twice, overclock.net messed me up.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info! I'll give that a try.
> Should I consider going to 125 strap or do I risk instability with all pcie and dimm slots populated? I'm getting a 4x16GB 2800 or 3000 kit if I don't get them at 2666MHz anyway. I'm not sure how higher timings will affect the performance.


CPU Input Voltage, not System Agent at 1.92.1.95!!


----------



## bonkers2

I'll give it a try on friday or weekend and report back, not at home atm. Can't remember Vsa but I have been tweaking it in the past when I had a lot more failed cold boots. Vin is somewhere around 1,97V iirc and Vsa around 1,15V if I'm not mistaken. If I find the time I'd like to try 125 strap as I've seen it advised on other threads.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonkers2*
> 
> I'll give it a try on friday or weekend and report back, not at home atm. Can't remember Vsa but I have been tweaking it in the past when I had a lot more failed cold boots. Vin is somewhere around 1,97V iirc and Vsa around 1,15V if I'm not mistaken. If I find the time I'd like to try 125 strap as I've seen it advised on other threads.


Sometime System Agent too high is a problem with stability. try it between .95-1.2


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sometime System Agent too high is a problem with stability. try it between .95-1.2


Hello

This ^^

If the memory is at 2133 as stated above SA voltage set to 1.15V is most likely adding to any issues being encountered.


----------



## shampoo911

im having serious vdroop here...

from a manual 1.11265v on bios, using aida64 stress test, it jumps to 1.18v

using cpu current @100% and LLC (still experimenting) @Level 7

should i be worried?

(mild overclock of 4.0ghz with no uncore OC)

EDIT: got it sorted out... Level 3 LLC with CPU Current 100% and running 1.12v stable with no vdroop AT ALL... i will try and sometime today, increase the overclock and fiddle with the uncore to see what's what...


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The only time it happened to me, I was also in manual mode. But I didn't have my vcore manually set to 1.7v. System locked up in a benchmark, reset just like I have a thousand times with this system (and didn't get 1.7v vcore those times), booted into bios with a 1.7v+ vcore in bright red letters. 100% positive I didn't manually set it there with the keyboard.
> 
> But I've since switched to adaptive, and thousands of reboots later (thanks DRAM OC!) never have had it happen again.


1.7V? That happened with my LoVo RAM on my RIV BE. I MUST have voltage on fixed values, not on auto, or I'd have problems in some situations. MemOK buttons would use correct 1.5V JEDEC when I use it however, thus there is something weird. (1.35 V is XMP only.)

It's weird both of these boards have penchant for exact the same wrong voltage.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My issue was with vcore, not vdram or whatever the RAM voltage is called - if that's what you're saying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im having serious vdroop here...
> 
> from a manual 1.11265v on bios, using aida64 stress test, it jumps to 1.18v
> 
> using cpu current @100% and LLC (still experimenting) @Level 7
> 
> should i be worried?
> 
> (mild overclock of 4.0ghz with no uncore OC)
> 
> EDIT: got it sorted out... Level 3 LLC with CPU Current 100% and running 1.12v stable with no vdroop AT ALL... i will try and sometime today, increase the overclock and fiddle with the uncore to see what's what...


erm - LLC acts on vdroop of VCCIN, not vcore with the x99 chipset.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - LLC acts on vdroop of VCCIN, not vcore with the x99 chipset.


How come i fixed the vdroop?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> How come i fixed the vdroop?


of vcore? indirectly by lowering vccin as you have with LLC3. could be okay, but I'd see if it holds up to x265 the hwbot version. 2x, p-mode, 4K. might fail.


----------



## elderan

Question, thinking about buying this board for my system. I have a Asus X99 Deluxe right now running 2 Titans X GPU with an Intel 750 PCIE SSD. I want to go to 3 GPU so my plan was to put 3 GPU titans in the top 3 GPU(red) slots and the Intel 750 in the bottom (red) slot. The Intel 750 requires 4 channels. So it should be 16-8-8-4 36 channels total. Would this work?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Question, thinking about buying this board for my system. I have a Asus X99 Deluxe right now running 2 Titans X GPU with an Intel 750 PCIE SSD. I want to go to 3 GPU so my plan was to put 3 GPU titans in the top 3 GPU(red) slots and the Intel 750 in the bottom (red) slot. The Intel 750 requires 4 channels. So it should be 16-8-8-4 36 channels total. Would this work?


If you have a 5960x or a 5930k it'll work, I run that with my 5960x. Each CPU has 40 lanes so 36 is fine. If you have a 5820k it won't work. They only have 28 lanes.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> If you have a 5960x or a 5930k it'll work, I run that with my 5960x. Each CPU has 40 lanes so 36 is fine. If you have a 5820k it won't work. They only have 28 lanes.


I have a 5960x so seems like it would work. Now only wonder if I can fit it all with my water cooling setup.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I have a 5960x so seems like it would work. Now only wonder if I can fit it all with my water cooling setup.


tri sli + an intel 750 works fine with a 40 lane CPU.


----------



## Deathscythes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I have a 5960x so seems like it would work. Now only wonder if I can fit it all with my water cooling setup.


I run only two cards but they are in slot 1 and 3 running at 16X both and i have my samsung 950 pro in the M.2 port.
Works fine for my 5930K =)


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathscythes*
> 
> I run only two cards but they are in slot 1 and 3 running at 16X both and i have my samsung 950 pro in the M.2 port.
> Works fine for my 5930K =)


I love my intel 750 but wish I almost wish I went with the m.2 for space.


----------



## jincuteguy

$400 Rampage V from MIcro Center? Or wait couple months for the new Refresh X99 Broadwell-E board?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> $400 Rampage V from MIcro Center? Or wait couple months for the new Refresh X99 Broadwell-E board?


I may be ill informed, but I doubt you'll see a Rampage VI Extreme for Broadwell-E. Broadwell-E is confirmed to work in existing X99 mobos right? Or are you talking about a "non extreme" Asus mobo that might come out later?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> $400 Rampage V from MIcro Center? Or wait couple months for the new Refresh X99 Broadwell-E board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I may be ill informed, but I doubt you'll see a Rampage VI Extreme for Broadwell-E. Broadwell-E is confirmed to work in existing X99 mobos right? Or are you talking about a "non extreme" Asus mobo that might come out later?


maybe a rampage v black??


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> $400 Rampage V from MIcro Center? Or wait couple months for the new Refresh X99 Broadwell-E board?


This is a tough one. If you have the money now go for it.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> $400 Rampage V from MIcro Center? Or wait couple months for the new Refresh X99 Broadwell-E board?


It depends how soon you need it. I'd personally wait, USB 3.1 will be on the board and what not.


----------



## Dagamus NM

So I recently installed the 128gb 2800 kit from G.Skill. I have the board set the XMP with the 5960X running just over 3800 on the weird 127.3MHz strap. Running realbench shows scores that are decent for the above clocks and gear but as soon as the final score tallies the computer crashes with IRQL not equal BSOD.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It depends how soon you need it. I'd personally wait, USB 3.1 will be on the board and what not.


Wish I could have waited but I needed the board now because of the extra PCIE slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

some NV driver versions can crash when RB finishes, but what you describe seems more like a ram stability issue. I'd test the kit (all 128GB) using google stressapptest before doing much else. HCI Memtest will take eons.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Mem test did take quite awhile and everything passed fine. VCCSA is at +0.30 offset.

I will update the drivers and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So I recently installed the 128gb 2800 kit from G.Skill. I have the board set the XMP with the 5960X running just over 3800 on the weird 127.3MHz strap. Running realbench shows scores that are decent for the above clocks and gear but as soon as the final score tallies the computer crashes with IRQL not equal BSOD.
> 
> Anybody else experience this?


I've had RealBench crash my PC when it finishes. It's a common thing for some. Might want to try disabling SLI before running it. Someone else suggested that.

It very likely does NOT mean your system is unstable.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Well that is comforting. The first issue yesterday was that encoding failed. I was surprised as the CPU over lock was much lower than it has been. Usually I run it about 4.3-4.4 so seeing it fail under 4 was not expected. After that I tried both adaptive and offset voltage for the CPU and no matter what I did with them it would crash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Mem test did take quite awhile and everything passed fine. VCCSA is at +0.30 offset.
> 
> I will update the drivers and see if that makes a difference.


memtest? or HCI memtest?


----------



## Nephurus

Finally got my system up and running but I will be reading a ton before i tweak anything . Glad to own this board.


----------



## vacaloca

--- Post removed ---

Was having an issue with R5E failing to boot after restart with QCODE D6, 95 or 90 (depending on memory slots populated past 6 DIMMS) after a wake from sleep (QCODE 30) from Ubuntu 14.04.4 flash drive OR Win7 x64 on a 960GB Crucial M500 SSD

Decided to return all components because I don't have any more time to get the system operational with sleep working.


----------



## andressergio

Guys i need help

I have a SLI on red slots 1 and 3 have the GPU's on water and using a SM951 PCIe SSD on red slot 2 or 4. I have a crucial M.2 didn't work on the Mobo slot and after that mobo won't show BIOS stucked on B2 and then turns off. After a while switching BIOS started. Today i flashed to latest 2001 BIOS wich inproves M.2 compatibility and bye mobo







code B2 i see VGA post after that keyboard off and can't enter BIOS. Only one time posted i hit F1 and nothing i can't enter the BIOS . I used rog flash and same...changed mem took all and can't get into BIOS









I have no more ideas...


----------



## Vipercat

hello

got new asus rampage v, started can't pass post code 76.

any body no how to fix?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys i need help
> 
> I have a SLI on red slots 1 and 3 have the GPU's on water and using a SM951 PCIe SSD on red slot 2 or 4. I have a crucial M.2 didn't work on the Mobo slot and after that mobo won't show BIOS stucked on B2 and then turns off. After a while switching BIOS started. Today i flashed to latest 2001 BIOS wich inproves M.2 compatibility and bye mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code B2 i see VGA post after that keyboard off and can't enter BIOS. Only one time posted i hit F1 and nothing i can't enter the BIOS . I used rog flash and same...changed mem took all and can't get into BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no more ideas...


bios flashback to update to 2001? I'm running 2 TXs in slots 1 and 3, an INtel 750 in slot4 and a plextor m.2, 8 sticks of ram. bios 1701 (best to use 2001 with the 950 tho).
try reflashing with the MB off (but connected to the PSU) using bios flashback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hello
> got new asus rampage v, started can't pass post code 76.
> any body no how to fix?


need more info - system specs.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bios flashback to update to 2001? I'm running 2 TXs in slots 1 and 3, an INtel 750 in slot4 and a plextor m.2, 8 sticks of ram. bios 1701 (best to use 2001 with the 950 tho).
> try reflashing with the MB off (but connected to the PSU) using bios flashback
> need more info - system specs.


rampage v extreme
i7-5820k
g-skill 16gb-3200mhz
corsair HX1000
AMD R9-290X
EK AIO water-cooling
test bed.

First time boot POST code 76

reset bios, remove battery, 30mini hard reset.

still booting post code 76

AND its'n processor. CPU its good tested on x99 deluxe. and memory..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> rampage v extreme
> i7-5820k
> g-skill 16gb-3200mhz
> corsair HX1000
> AMD R9-290X
> EK AIO water-cooling
> test bed.
> 
> First time boot POST code 76
> 
> reset bios, remove battery, 30mini hard reset.
> 
> still booting post code 76
> 
> AND its'n processor. CPU its good tested on x99 deluxe. and memory..


PCH? try disconnecting any USB devices except mouse and keyboard. Press the clrcmos button on back, if it hangs at 76, hit the red button on the MB. If that fails to post, load bios 1701 on a USB stick (follow USB flashback instruction name must be R5E.CAP) power off, and flash. Does it post?


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PCH? try disconnecting any USB devices except mouse and keyboard. Press the clrcmos button on back, if it hangs at 76, hit the red button on the MB. If that fails to post, load bios 1701 on a USB stick (follow USB flashback instruction name must be R5E.CAP) power off, and flash. Does it post?


Thanks, i try that but didn't work, loaded bios 1701 usb 4GB stick, just bios file, plug in usb back port by keyboard port. hold botton for 3 second
bios flashing LED 3 time than it stop. reboot it No go. still PC 76


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bios flashback to update to 2001? I'm running 2 TXs in slots 1 and 3, an INtel 750 in slot4 and a plextor m.2, 8 sticks of ram. bios 1701 (best to use 2001 with the 950 tho).
> try reflashing with the MB off (but connected to the PSU) using bios flashback
> need more info - system specs.


Since I'm a Overclocker since 15 years ago never a mobo died on me this way. I teared appart all my rig remove the 2 980TI WaterCooled Tested each on Skylake and they work just perfect, even the PCIe Card with the Samsung SM951 SSD perfect.

I just cleaned with a compressor looking for humidity nothing, tested mem nothing, put a normal card a no power one and same issue i get 62 CODE with nothing on screen, when i move the PCIe Card to the x4 Slot then after many attemps and BIOS flashback one BIOS is working curently on 1704 BUT even that i can enter BIOS won't log to windows despite showing that it tries. So i removed the BIOS chips inspect them put them again and no way still stucked on 62 or 96.

I can tell that is the mobo but never see a 00 code nor 55, so i doubt is the CPU also. There the 2 only things to discard

So sad man









Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## bradaz85

Hello, I thought this would be a suitable place to ask some questions, if not please could one direct me to where to leave this?

I recently bought a new system (ill leave specs at bottom) and Im having problems, weird problems.

I think its regardless or not whether I use the XMP profile (which I really want to use) or an overclock, I can run it at optimized defaults and still run into issues.

So my problem is the boot process, sometimes it boots up then turns off and turns on again, while booting up, sometimes the OC panel will fail to display making me have to reset the bios to get it working again, sometimes it will fail boot and give me the "overclocking failed" message, regardless whether its overclocked or not. When I first bought it couple weeks ago I was trying to reach at least 4.4 ghz OC with the XMP enabled of 3200mhz, it gave me many headaches trying to OC this stuff, I have no idea whats wrong or if somethings broken. At this point, I've done enough trial and error I'm about ready to trade it in for a Sabertooth, or even sell the lot to get a normal quad core skylake.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!

i7 5930k (6C/12T)
Corsair H100i - replaced fans for Noctua NF-F12
32GB corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz (8x4GB)
Asus RoG Rampage V Extreme/USB3.1
EVGA 980 ti Classified
Corsair AX860
1 TB Samsung 850 Pro SSD (OS + some games)
4 TB Seagate Barracuda HDD (Storage)
HAF X V2
Logitech G19s & Corsair M65 RGB
Win 10 Pro x64
Asus Rog Swift.

Edit: I'm using the latest 2001 Bios... That's another strange thing, there's 3 official websites for this board and 2 of them do not have newer Bios's for this board like the 2001 bios. whats up with that?


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> (best to use 2001 with the 950 tho).


What does the update do for 950 Pros? I'm running one and can't say I've seen any obvious problems.


----------



## Kimir

Absolutely nothing. It list the drive in the NVMe submenu, because ppl complained it didn't, that's it. Or so I've read on rog forum, I don't own a 950 pro yet (I think I'll wait the refresh for that tho).


----------



## Nephurus

So far taking baby steps with this board . At 4.3 on a 5930k . Alls good so far


----------



## bonkers2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Sometime System Agent too high is a problem with stability. try it between .95-1.2


I finally got stable settings and RAM to 2400MHz, can only boot at 2600 & 2666 but fails as soon as I stress it, even with low timings.
Timings now are 14-16-16-32-2T with 1.38VDram and 1.37V eventual.

I did however finally get my 5960x stable @ 4,6 GHz 1.38Vcore, it passes 15 minutes of realbench which has proven to be more than enough to prove it to be stable when going full load on CUDA rendering.
40°C Idle at full clock, fans at minimum.










System agent is 1.185V now, I can't get a boot below 1.1V and I keep seeing better stability when stepping it up with 0.005V increments.
It took me a full day of tweaking before I got a stable system. Lowering Uncore from 4.4 GHz to eventually 4.2GHz allowed a lower VCore and much lower VCache, Vin is 1.96 atm.

Haven't seen a failed cold boot as of yet with these settings.

Thanks for the advice! It definitely helped.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> What does the update do for 950 Pros? I'm running one and can't say I've seen any obvious problems.


I'm on 1801 now.. deciding on whether or not to install the latest.. Did 1902 have any negative impacts on people's OCs? Lately I worry more that a BIOS update will make things worse rather than making them better for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Since I'm a Overclocker since 15 years ago never a mobo died on me this way. I teared appart all my rig remove the 2 980TI WaterCooled Tested each on Skylake and they work just perfect, even the PCIe Card with the Samsung SM951 SSD perfect.
> 
> I just cleaned with a compressor looking for humidity nothing, tested mem nothing, put a normal card a no power one and same issue i get 62 CODE with nothing on screen, when i move the PCIe Card to the x4 Slot then after many attemps and BIOS flashback one BIOS is working curently on 1704 BUT even that i can enter BIOS won't log to windows despite showing that it tries. So i removed the BIOS chips inspect them put them again and no way still stucked on 62 or 96.
> 
> I can tell that is the mobo but never see a 00 code nor 55, so i doubt is the CPU also. There the 2 only things to discard
> 
> So sad man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Oh man.. yeah I know you are an experienced OCer... that's a bummer. 62 and 96 are q-codes I get when i have either bad USB or a "non-std" SSD/HD attached. on 1704, if you can enter bios, only think I see trying is to increase the PCH and PCI voltage rails. If that helps, you know what to do. If not, it looks like an RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> What does the update do for 950 Pros? I'm running one and can't say I've seen any obvious problems.


nothing but a visual. As @Kimir said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Absolutely nothing. It list the drive in the NVMe submenu, because ppl complained it didn't, that's it. Or so I've read on rog forum, I don't own a 950 pro yet (I think I'll wait the refresh for that tho).


^^This

I actually flashed back to 1701. It's just my favorite.


----------



## InfiniteImp

Quote:


> I actually flashed back to 1701. It's just my favorite.


Thank you both for the reply. I'll stick with 1802 until I have a better reason to move forward. My R5E has been really happy with its conservative 4.375 OC and right at the moment I don't need to mess with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfiniteImp*
> 
> Thank you both for the reply. I'll stick with 1802 until I have a better reason to move forward. My R5E has been really happy with its conservative 4.375 OC and right at the moment I don't need to mess with it.


Truth! If it is working well and nothing is broken - don't "fix" it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> memtest? or HCI memtest?


Sorry for the delay, HCI Memtest.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, HCI Memtest.


How much coverage?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How much coverage?


Usually recommend 800% completed, and to open multiple instances, so if you have 16Gb of ram and a 5960x = 16threads, u do 16/16 so open 16 instances of HCI memtest each with 1gb (might do like 875mb instead of 1gb so system isnt TOTALLY used)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Usually recommend 800% completed, and to open multiple instances, so if you have 16Gb of ram and a 5960x = 16threads, u do 16/16 so open 16 instances of HCI memtest each with 1gb (might do like 875mb instead of 1gb so system isnt TOTALLY used)


That he knows, see in his sig, he is the creator of the thread "Skylake & Haswell-E 24/7 Memory Stability Thread".


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That he knows, see in his sig, he is the creator of the thread "Skylake & Haswell-E 24/7 Memory Stability Thread".


Sorry did it on my phone can't see his signature. Was just trying to be helpful


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Sorry did it on my phone can't see his signature. Was just trying to be helpful


I figured.








He certainly was asking him to make sure he didn't run only 100% and thinking it was all fine when it's not nearly enough.


----------



## elderan

Need memory recommendation for my new rampage I am putting together soon. I am upgrading from a Asus Deluxe which had G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model F4-2400C15Q-32GRR, keeping the same cpu 5960X .

What should I go for something like G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GVR?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh man.. yeah I know you are an experienced OCer... that's a bummer. 62 and 96 are q-codes I get when i have either bad USB or a "non-std" SSD/HD attached. on 1704, if you can enter bios, only think I see trying is to increase the PCH and PCI voltage rails. If that helps, you know what to do. If not, it looks like an RMA.


Thanks my friend 3 Overclockers told me that the R5E is well known for killing I5960X one lost 3 cpu the other 2 and last 1. ALL displayed 62 CODE meaning mobo can't asign PCIe lanes...I'm so sad i ordered 2 days ago the X99 OC Formula. Hope my CPU ain't dead but these guys are great ones.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks my friend 3 Overclockers told me that the R5E is well known for killing I5960X one lost 3 cpu the other 2 and last 1. ALL displayed 62 CODE meaning mobo can't asign PCIe lanes...I'm so sad i ordered 2 days ago the X99 OC Formula. Hope my CPU ain't dead but these guys are great ones.


Just a thought. When I kept getting a code b1 on default settings I figured out to switch the jumper to L2N mode and the slow mode switch to slow mode, then it would boot into BIOS, apply OC settings, reboot and everything is fine. Then put the jumper back off L2N mode and slow mode switch off and it boots.

I know your issue is likely different but might be worth a try.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks my friend 3 Overclockers told me that the R5E is well known for killing I5960X one lost 3 cpu the other 2 and last 1. ALL displayed 62 CODE meaning mobo can't asign PCIe lanes...I'm so sad i ordered 2 days ago the X99 OC Formula. Hope my CPU ain't dead but these guys are great ones.


62? Sure it wasn't b2? If b2, Raja says b2 is memory training.


----------



## V I P E R

I've had 62 error and my CPU died so it went for replacement two weeks ago. I've put the CPU in another working ring and same code 62 was displayed again so I'm certain that the CPU died.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 62? Sure it wasn't b2? If b2, Raja says b2 is memory training.


Thanks bro yes is b2 but won't enter bios nothing. I tried on sata ssd normal not pcie and booted window got stuck and destroyed my install...

The PCIe lanes seems not to work


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> I've had 62 error and my CPU died so it went for replacement two weeks ago. I've put the CPU in another working ring and same code 62 was displayed again so I'm certain that the CPU died.


Bad news then


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Just a thought. When I kept getting a code b1 on default settings I figured out to switch the jumper to L2N mode and the slow mode switch to slow mode, then it would boot into BIOS, apply OC settings, reboot and everything is fine. Then put the jumper back off L2N mode and slow mode switch off and it boots.
> 
> I know your issue is likely different but might be worth a try.


Thanks a lot will try !


----------



## Gunslinger.

Sometimes mine will hang at 62 if I don't have the cache voltage set high enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks my friend 3 Overclockers told me that the R5E is well known for killing I5960X one lost 3 cpu the other 2 and last 1. ALL displayed 62 CODE meaning mobo can't asign PCIe lanes...I'm so sad i ordered 2 days ago the X99 OC Formula. Hope my CPU ain't dead but these guys are great ones.


NOt sure about the "known to kill" part of your post. but ....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks bro yes is b2 but won't enter bios nothing. I tried on sata ssd normal not pcie and booted window got stuck and destroyed my install...
> The PCIe lanes seems not to work


*IF it really is b2*, that' may not be a dead cpu. bad ram and or Vcache. if it stalls at b2 after a clrcmos, you may have a bad ram stick or the cpu cache or IMC is dying.
Next time it hangs at B2, hit the red Safe boot button on the MB - still no good? If you get B2 again, it's either cpu IMC, CPU cache, or a bad/foul ram stick AFAIK.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Sometimes mine will hang at 62 if I don't have the cache voltage set high enough.


^^ This.


----------



## alancsalt

One of my RIVEs gets b2 with Win 10 updates, but boots on reset. I seem to go through ram more than anything on Rampage boards, but have also had PCIe lanes drop out. Haven't lost any CPUs though. The RVE is yet to give any hardware issues.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt sure about the "known to kill" part of your post. but ....
> *IF it really is b2*, that' may not be a dead cpu. bad ram and or Vcache. if it stalls at b2 after a clrcmos, you may have a bad ram stick or the cpu cache or IMC is dying.
> Next time it hangs at B2, hit the red Safe boot button on the MB - still no good? If you get B2 again, it's either cpu IMC, CPU cache, or a bad/foul ram stick AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This.


Thanks for all the replies guys but 62 is there always on 20 attempts of boot 1 time entered bios. Tried 3 dif sets of mem so all indicates CPU is dead









On monday i will have another board to test. Keep in mind also the system was running 46HT 1.335 VCore and 24/7 i NEVER Touched to OC this happened when i installed another M.2 SSD wich is working perfect on my skylake.

I Pray is the mobo but...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys but 62 is there always on 20 attempts of boot 1 time entered bios. Tried 3 dif sets of mem so all indicates CPU is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On monday i will have another board to test. Keep in mind also the system was running 46HT 1.335 VCore and 24/7 i NEVER Touched to OC this happened when i installed another M.2 SSD wich is working perfect on my skylake.
> 
> I Pray is the mobo but...


Seriously, try the L2N switch thing I suggested, then tune your bios before rebooting. My MB does the same thing at default settings and that works.

Edit: After booting into the Slow Mode and L2N jumper setting I need to set my RAM at 2133 and apply all my other OC settings, reboot, shutdown, then the L2N switch back to normal mode and Slow Mode switch off, boot into BIOS, put my RAM back at 3200 I have it running at, then it boots fine. Some reason it will boot on default settings but not with RAM at 3200 in L2N mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One of my RIVEs gets b2 with Win 10 updates, but boots on reset. I seem to go through ram more than anything on Rampage boards, but have also had PCIe lanes drop out. Haven't lost any CPUs though. The RVE is yet to give any hardware issues.


Hey Mr.Salt!
Ugh - WIN10 has messed with my R4BE too. NOt only b2, but somehow, Adaptive is not cooperating as well as on WIN8.1. Had to change to fixed/manual vcore to resolve the problem.


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy.

Just so ppls can be sure which code they're getting
Quote:


> One of the memory training codes is actually b2 not "62". 6 will be drawn with a horizontal line across the top of the hex display while b looks like b. When the board stops, leave it for up to 2 mins before you press reset you will likely find it will carry on.
> 
> -Raja


b2 looks like:


and (photoshopped) 62 would be:


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Mr.Salt!
> Ugh - WIN10 has messed with my R4BE too. NOt only b2, but somehow, Adaptive is not cooperating as well as on WIN8.1. Had to change to fixed/manual vcore to resolve the problem.


Yeah that's the embedded microcode update that make offset + offset turbo not working. Offset alone (without the turbo one) does work for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy.
> 
> Just so ppls can be sure which code they're getting
> b2 looks like:
> 
> 
> and (photoshopped) 62 would be:


nice photoshop!


----------



## zerophase

I'm trying to get a per core overclock stable on a 5960x. Previously, I was able to get AIDA64 to run without issue for over 2 hours (stopped stress testing at this point) on sync all cores with a multiplier of 47, vcore 1.3625, and vcache 1.2625.

For per core with a multiplier of 47, and manual vcore 1.36 and vcache 1.26 AIDA64 fails with a hardware failure after over an hour.

Currently I'm stress testing vcore at 1.363, and vcache at 1.263.

I haven't tried ocing per core before. Are there any other settings that operate a bit differently than sync all cores, which I should look into?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm trying to get a per core overclock stable on a 5960x. Previously, I was able to get AIDA64 to run without issue for over 2 hours (stopped stress testing at this point) on sync all cores with a multiplier of 47, vcore 1.3625, and vcache 1.2625.
> 
> For per core with a multiplier of 47, and manual vcore 1.36 and vcache 1.26 AIDA64 fails with a hardware failure after over an hour.
> 
> Currently I'm stress testing vcore at 1.363, and vcache at 1.263.
> 
> I haven't tried ocing per core before. Are there any other settings that operate a bit differently than sync all cores, which I should look into?


I would evaluate what benefit you will be seeing by overclocking the system on a per core basis in the first place for the given workload.


----------



## Jpmboy

especially if the highest multi for single and 2 core is the same multi used with "synch all cores". If the best one can do with synch cores is 47, sometimes per core can do 48+ on one or two, and then drop to 46-47 when all cores are lit up.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> especially if the highest multi for single and 2 core is the same multi used with "synch all cores". If the best one can do with synch cores is 47, sometimes per core can do 48+ on one or two, and then drop to 46-47 when all cores are lit up.


I'm going to have to play around with it a bit.

How should I approach stress testing it? I was going to bump up one core and see how long all cores can run in Aida. Should I be disabling all other cores and just run the higher core?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm going to have to play around with it a bit.
> 
> How should I approach stress testing it? I was going to bump up one core and see how long all cores can run in Aida. Should I be disabling all other cores and just run the higher core?


if you want to get fancy, you'd assign affinty to specific cores so that the 1 and 2 core frequencies get tested. Basically most every stress test will load all cores and will notr really test the per core, low core frequencies. . so you either disable or assign affinity.
the R5E has a built-in "gamers" profile that is a per core OC. load it to see how it is set up.


----------



## Jpmboy

if you want to get fancy, you'd assign affinty to specific cores so that the 1 and 2 core frequencies get tested. Basically most every stress test will load all cores and will notr really test the per core, low core count frequencies. . so you either disable or assign affinity.
the R5E has a built-in "gamers" profile that is a per core OC. load it to see how it is set up.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Could someone clarify what the CPU Input Boot Voltage is? Is this the vcore at boot? I'm trying to get a sense of what actual "Auto" settings are for ASUS Optimized Defaults profile... so assume a 3.5GHz (Turbo frequency of the 5960X), I'm trying to not use the Auto settings for anything.

If I use auto settings on the External Digi+ Power menu everything seems to boot up fine. Anyone care to share some insight on how to figure out what the Auto values get assigned to, or if there's some kind of formula per setting based on vcore / frequency?

With the CPU Input Boot Voltage, every value between 1.3V to 1.4V the bios would not pass post, I would have to reset bios. It would loop but would fail repeatedly and show a 00 Q-Code if it did manage to turn on.


----------



## Kimir

Input voltage is the VCCIN, not Vcore.
VCCIN at stock is 1.8v, so yeah, if you set 1.3 or 1.4v you won't boot.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Input voltage is the VCCIN, not Vcore.
> VCCIN at stock is 1.8v, so yeah, if you set 1.3 or 1.4v you won't boot.


I fear it's not this simple, or it could be. there seems to be a difference between CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN) vs. CPU Input Boot Voltage. I thought the same thing you posted but when I change the value to 1.8 (default at stock for input voltage) the Asus bios turns the setting purple to indicate I'm assuming a voltage way out of range?


----------



## Praz

Hello

The CPU Input Boot Voltage is VCORE at power on. This is clearly stated in the manual so should not cause any confusion.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you want to get fancy, you'd assign affinty to specific cores so that the 1 and 2 core frequencies get tested. Basically most every stress test will load all cores and will notr really test the per core, low core frequencies. . so you either disable or assign affinity.
> the R5E has a built-in "gamers" profile that is a per core OC. load it to see how it is set up.


The gamers profile is setup through the Windows software?


----------



## Silent Scone

If it wasn't clear even at first from the colour coding of voltage parameters when entering above 1.4v. That alone should make one feel they might want to read the manual first


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The gamers profile is setup through the Windows software?


it's in the bios... an ASUS preloaded OC.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it wasn't clear even at first from the colour coding of voltage parameters when entering above 1.4v. That alone should make one feel they might want to read the manual first


Let's be honest here, this is a very, very poorly worded setting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Let's be honest here, this is a very, very poorly worded setting.


There is very little reason for you to touch it anyway


----------



## Kimir

Both, both is true!


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is very little reason for you to touch it anyway


Oh, really, can you tell me my favorite color? Please, don't be ignorant.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Oh, really, can you tell me my favorite color? Please, don't be ignorant.


Are you using LN2?

If not, then it's best not to play with settings you do not need to use. Pot, kettle.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you using LN2?
> 
> If not, then it's best not to play with settings you do not need to use. Pot, kettle.


Yes, yes, yes Silent Scone, I have everything. Literally everything. And multiples of machines.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> Yes, yes, yes Silent Scone, I have everything. Literally everything. And multiples of machines.


Hello

If this is so wouldn't one also have at a minimum the capability of opening the included manual and checking what a given setting does?


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If this is so wouldn't one also have at a minimum the capability of opening the included manual and checking what a given setting does?


Got me there! So now that you guys feel better about yourselves insulting information-seeking forum members who have years and years on you, when you have some real information I'll be here. Let's stick to the topic: the board.

And the manual does not outline, in detail, what settings are. It gives a brief overview. I was having issues at 1.05v on the vcore and using a 1.05v on the CPU Input Boot Voltage. Machine doesn't post. Required 1.42v on the CPU Input Boot Voltage. How does this make sense? Do I need to provide a full backstory to get a simple answer?

I'm trying to establish a profile that I've manually adjusted all settings, leaving nothing on auto.

Take it easy, you guys might burst a vein.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> And the manual does not outline, in detail, what settings are. It gives a brief overview.


Hello

From the manual. If that isn't clear enough you really should be using default settings or have someone more knowledgeable setting up the system.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From the manual. If that isn't clear enough you really should be using default settings or have someone more knowledgeable setting up the system.


We can keep continuing this conversation of me overlooking the manual, or you can get on to your day... it's already been made clear that I overlooked this in the manual.

Praz, from the information I see you and a select few others posting, no one will ever learn anything more than to "trust the manufacturer" with providing the most optimized settings for things you don't have a clue about.

Let's try to get some more knowledgeable folks who understand what some of these settings affect. Someone who has more information than what they saw in a Linus Tech Tips video. Someone who has actually done testing and understands what benchmarks and stress tests are and how to correlate them to real applications. Maybe someone who can tweak and compile a Linux kernel and explain why adjusting certain voltages cause the TSC to be out of whack. Someone who knows how to explain and correlate BIOS settings to things like jitter, memory latency, PCI-E performance using sockperf after optimizing these settings.

Next.


----------



## Silent Scone

Seeks information

Gets told there is little need to touch that setting from default value

Calls that user ignorant

Gets called out for it

Plays the victim

And so the circle continued

In short, stop wasting your time on this, there is no need for you to apply a value there. If you're waiting to be told otherwise from someone with more experience on the platform than the users replying to you, you might be waiting awhile


----------



## KoSoVaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seeks information
> 
> Gets told there is little need to touch that setting from default value
> 
> Calls that user ignorant
> 
> Gets called out for it
> 
> Plays the victim
> 
> And so the circle continued


No one is playing victim. For the maybe 4th or 5th time, the "Auto" value from the manual is understood. CPU Input Boot Voltage: Set to AUTO in the BIOS. The Manual does not provide a value for this, ASUS does not provide a value for this, yet they recommend: Careful adjustments of this voltage level may help to achieve a better O.C. result. How are you supposed to adjust a value that is not shown to you? Case closed.

Crawl back in to the cesspool that both of you came from. I am starting to think you guys aren't even trolling, you just don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> No one is playing victim. For the maybe 4th or 5th time, the "Auto" value from the manual is understood. CPU Input Boot Voltage: Set to AUTO in the BIOS. The Manual does not provide a value for this, ASUS does not provide a value for this, yet they recommend: Careful adjustments of this voltage level may help to achieve a better O.C. result. How are you supposed to adjust a value that is not shown to you? Case closed.
> 
> Crawl back in to the cesspool that both of you came from. I am starting to think you guys aren't even trolling, you just don't know what you're doing.


That is the beauty of applying adjustments, no two CPU are the same. You're wasting your time. Why don't you read the ROG guides for a better understanding of how to overclock the platform if you think you are being misled. Good luck. I'll crawl back to my cesspool.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

How exactly do you adjust a setting that says Auto with literally zero information connected to it about its current value? This value does vary by CPU, except other values are actually shown in the BIOS that also vary by CPU. This one is not one of those values.

So how do you adjust it? Move from Auto to 1.0 and work your way up .01 until your pc boots? Sounds efficient. Or maybe someone who knows what they're talking about would be able to shed some light on it other than the unhelpful tips of "See the manual? It says Auto. Use the Auto thing."

Also, dude isnt asking you how to overclock the system. He literally had one question about one setting that looks to be new to the X99 platform. And you literally have zero answer for it, so why respond?


----------



## Kimir

I beleive no one has info on that particular setting since no one had the need to actually change it from default value to successfully boot. Hence my error thinking it was vccin at boot due to the wording used, never used it nor looked in the manual to find out what that was used for.
The manual sure isn't exhaustive on informations... Like
Quote:


> DRAM Eventual Voltage (CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD) [Auto]
> Use <+> ir <-> to adjust eventual voltages of the DIMM slots. The values range from 0.8v to 1.9 V with a 0.10 increment.


Well, it doesn't say what does eventual voltage mean at all...we all got the info on The internet (aka here on OCN for me). And increment of 0.10, more like 0.005 in reality.
Then next right after that is
Quote:


> DQ/ DQS/ CMD/ CTL Sense Amp [+]
> Configuration options [+] [-]
> DQ/ DQS/ CMD/ CTL Sense Amp [Auto]
> Configuration options [Auto] [0] - [127]
> etc


I guess that's one of the OC socket tuning configuration that Praz referred to multiple times, but I'm not even sure.

For the manual, it sure doesn't help much.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Thank you for conceding the manual doesnt help much with values.

The issue he raised about CPU Input Boot Voltage is that it has been said that it can aid in overclocking by adjusting the value. The problem is that there is a BASE value required by . You would basically have to play a guessing game finding the boot voltage required and then from there try and figure out if a higher boot voltage helps you reach a more stable and/or higher oc/etc.

The manual can give details people need on a lot of the settings, the point was that this is a newer setting with very little explanation and only an Auto setting without a Reading next to it (like you'd see on vcore/dram voltages/etc - which give you an idea of a starting point).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> How exactly do you adjust a setting that says Auto with literally zero information connected to it about its current value? This value does vary by CPU, except other values are actually shown in the BIOS that also vary by CPU. This one is not one of those values.
> 
> So how do you adjust it? Move from Auto to 1.0 and work your way up .01 until your pc boots? Sounds efficient. Or maybe someone who knows what they're talking about would be able to shed some light on it other than the unhelpful tips of "See the manual? It says Auto. Use the Auto thing."
> 
> Also, dude isnt asking you how to overclock the system. He literally had one question about one setting that looks to be new to the X99 platform. And you literally have zero answer for it, so why respond?


Literally zero answer besides that what someone with limited experience needs to know.

Praz has already explained this. If this is still going over your head I would follow the advice that was given on the previous page, that being get a system integrator to set it up on your behalf. If that integrator knows what they are doing, they too would leave this setting at default.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> How exactly do you adjust a setting that says Auto with literally zero information connected to it about its current value?


Hello

The same as ROG added boot voltage settings have always been adjusted. Auto tracks the equivalent Intel default setting so one would move from that value as desired. But as you wrote it might be better to wait for someone that actually has knowledge and experience to reply.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Literally zero answer besides that what someone with limited experience needs to know.
> 
> Praz has already explained this. If this is still going over your head I would follow the advice that was given on the previous page, that being get a system integrator to set it up on your behalf. If that integrator knows what they are doing, they too would leave this setting at default.


Hello friend

Praz actually did not explain/answer this unless he can actually link to the Intel Default Settings that he claims are how these adjustments have always been made. Which they aren't, since the voltage settings have almost always had readings next to them/or actual suggested values within the BIOS or within the manual.

I dont think you understand that a Real answer would say 'oh hey here is where Intel tells you the default value for this setting, since ASUS doesn't provide this. Next time try looking up this documentation on Intel's side as this value varies from CPU to CPU'. But maybe he can't answer it like that.. maybe Intel doesn't make that information public, and the question remains unanswered?

I realize you want to stonewall yourself here and not concede that you didn't actually provide a good answer in the first place and that every question about BIOS settings is stupid because the Manual tells you every single thing you need to know, but you need to calm down.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Praz actually did not explain/answer this unless he can actually link to the Intel Default Settings that he claims are how these adjustments have always been made. Which they aren't, since the voltage settings have almost always had readings next to them/or actual suggested values within the BIOS or within the manual.


Hello

I'm not sure if this was meant to be a serious reply or not. You really have no idea what your CPU voltage is set to? If not then I understand how what to set the the boot voltage to could be a mystery.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Hello friend
> 
> Praz actually did not explain/answer this unless he can actually link to the Intel Default Settings that he claims are how these adjustments have always been made. Which they aren't, since the voltage settings have almost always had readings next to them/or actual suggested values within the BIOS or within the manual.
> 
> I dont think you understand that a Real answer would say 'oh hey here is where Intel tells you the default value for this setting, since ASUS doesn't provide this. Next time try looking up this documentation on Intel's side as this value varies from CPU to CPU'. But maybe he can't answer it like that.. maybe Intel doesn't make that information public, and the question remains unanswered?
> 
> I realize you want to stonewall yourself here and not concede that you didn't actually provide a good answer in the first place and that every question about BIOS settings is stupid because the Manual tells you every single thing you need to know, but you need to calm down.


No,

I will tell you what the real problem is so that I can continue quite literally watching the paint dry in my sons room, as it is more compelling than trying to redirect someone who is fickle from playing with settings that they simply do not need to. Firstly, I am calm - I also have had this platform setup without issue for considerable time, so it wouldn't make sense for me to not be calm.

The problem is - you can lead a horse to water...

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
> 
> We can keep continuing this conversation of me overlooking the manual, or you can get on to your day... it's already been made clear that I overlooked this in the manual.
> 
> Praz, from the information I see you and a select few others posting, no one will ever learn anything more than to "trust the manufacturer" with providing the most optimized settings for things you don't have a clue about.
> 
> Let's try to get some more knowledgeable folks who understand what some of these settings affect. Someone who has more information than what they saw in a Linus Tech Tips video. Someone who has actually done testing and understands what benchmarks and stress tests are and how to correlate them to real applications. Maybe someone who can tweak and compile a Linux kernel and explain why adjusting certain voltages cause the TSC to be out of whack. Someone who knows how to explain and correlate BIOS settings to things like jitter, memory latency, PCI-E performance using sockperf after optimizing these settings.
> 
> Next.


thing is Praz really could address your question regarding alignment, jitter etc. Unfortunately, there is no short answer for what you ask (that level of consultation either requires tuition or a high per hour fee







).
You seem to know the jargon and acronyms, adjust it 0r what ever parameter is the cause of this kerfuffle and see what it does.


----------



## zerophase

I have the EK vrm block on, and just noticed the vrms are hitting 85°c during stress tests. Don't believe that was happening when I was running a 5930k. Now, running a 5960x. Should that change be enough to cause such a high rise in temps?

The only change to the loop is adding quick disconnects to the cpu block. The flow sensor connected to my Aquaero still reads 1 gpm after tweaking the pump speed a bit higher.

Vcore is at 1.33, vcache 1.22,vinput 1.85, system agent 0.96. 4.6 ghz core, 4.3 ghz uncore, 3000 ram frequency, and 100 strap. Are those temps normal for the vrms with a 5960x under water at those settings?

I guess the tim on the vrms might need replacing. Other than that are there any settings I could play around with in the digi+ settings to pull the vrm temps down a bit?


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone know if this http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/dominator-platinum-series-128gb-8-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd128gx4m8a2666c15 is Hynix and can you even get a 128GB kit in Hynix?









I got this http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16 and it'll only run a 2666MHZ stable on the 100 or 125 strap but my 4x8GB DDR4 2800 will only run at 2666 stable as well. My 5960X doesn't do well with double sided memory I know. I can run my 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 completely stable though, single sided works well for me!









I'd love to return the LPX 128GB kit and get the G.Skill 3000 128GB 14-14-14-34 kit but somehow I know it won't run at 3000 as well being double sided and can't get it here in Canada anyways unless I pay over 1500 USD and that's like a zillion Canadian with the exchange rate









I'm glad i bought the LPX from Amazon.com, they'll refund my money just because it does not run at the XMP settings even at BIOS defaults AND it won't run at 3000 no matter how much tweaking I do.


----------



## lilchronic

Wow how pathetic. just read the last few pages. Trolls man.SMH


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I have the EK vrm block on, and just noticed the vrms are hitting 85°c during stress tests. Don't believe that was happening when I was running a 5930k. Now, running a 5960x. Should that change be enough to cause such a high rise in temps?
> 
> The only change to the loop is adding quick disconnects to the cpu block. The flow sensor connected to my Aquaero still reads 1 gpm after tweaking the pump speed a bit higher.
> 
> Vcore is at 1.33, vcache 1.22,vinput 1.85, system agent 0.96. 4.6 ghz core, 4.3 ghz uncore, 3000 ram frequency, and 100 strap. Are those temps normal for the vrms with a 5960x under water at those settings?
> 
> I guess the tim on the vrms might need replacing. Other than that are there any settings I could play around with in the digi+ settings to pull the vrm temps down a bit?


that's really hot for the vrms with a water block on 'em. Air cooled I never see >40C. Either the pads/tim or mounbt is not right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Anyone know if this http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/dominator-platinum-series-128gb-8-x-16gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd128gx4m8a2666c15 is Hynix and can you even get a 128GB kit in Hynix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16 and it'll only run a 2666MHZ stable on the 100 or 125 strap but my 4x8GB DDR4 2800 will only run at 2666 stable as well. My 5960X doesn't do well with double sided memory I know. I can run my 8x4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000 at 3200 completely stable though, single sided works well for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to return the LPX 128GB kit and get the G.Skill 3000 128GB 14-14-14-34 kit but somehow I know it won't run at 3000 as well being double sided and can't get it here in Canada anyways unless I pay over 1500 USD and that's like a zillion Canadian with the exchange rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad i bought the LPX from Amazon.com, they'll refund my money just because it does not run at the XMP settings even at BIOS defaults AND it won't run at 3000 no matter how much tweaking I do.


I'm jelly bro, my GS 8x4GB kit can't do 3200 stable. 2666c12 and 3000c13 - fine. 3200 c(anything) can;t pass HCI memtest.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's really hot for the vrms with a water block on 'em. Air cooled I never see >40C. Either the pads/tim or mounbt is not right.
> I'm jelly bro, my GS 8x4GB kit can't do 3200 stable. 2666c12 and 3000c13 - fine. 3200 c(anything) can;t pass HCI memtest.












I originally would of had a screenshot at over 700% that ran overnight but when I was maximizing and arranging the 16 windows of it running for a screenshot I accidently closed one of the the 16 windows and thought there was no point in taking one with only 15 windows open running.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's really hot for the vrms with a water block on 'em. Air cooled I never see >40C. Either the pads/tim or mounbt is not right.
> I'm jelly bro, my GS 8x4GB kit can't do 3200 stable. 2666c12 and 3000c13 - fine. 3200 c(anything) can;t pass HCI memtest.


It's just strange since 3 weeks ago the temps were fine. I wonder if it's the fact the mounting mechanism only has 2 screws. At least, Asus is starting to just design their boards for water cooling. I'm going to try turning up my flow to see if the qdcs have anything to do with the temp change.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's really hot for the vrms with a water block on 'em. Air cooled I never see >40C. Either the pads/tim or mounbt is not right.
> I'm jelly bro, my GS 8x4GB kit can't do 3200 stable. 2666c12 and 3000c13 - fine. 3200 c(anything) can;t pass HCI memtest.


My G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 kit is the newer Samsung, not Hynix. I bought it about six months ago I think. I think you mentioned before yours was Hynix which is likely why your timings are so good. I need to do 16-16-17-16 36 1T for 3200. But at least I can do 1T.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> It's just strange since 3 weeks ago the temps were fine. I wonder if it's the fact the mounting mechanism only has 2 screws. At least, Asus is starting to just design their boards for water cooling. I'm going to try turning up my flow to see if the qdcs have anything to do with the temp change.


Can you reinstall the OEM VRM block or did the heat pipe break?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My G.Skill 8x4GB 3000 kit is the newer Samsung, not Hynix. I bought it about six months ago I think. I think you mentioned before yours was Hynix which is likely why your timings are so good. I need to do 16-16-17-16 36 1T for 3200. But at least I can do 1T.


Yeah,m my 8x4GB kit is hynix 2666c12, 3000c13 3200c15 unstable (benchable), 3200c16 stable but not as quick as 3000c13. This is up to 1.5V. My 4x8GB kit is the Trident 3200c14's which run 3200c13 easy, c12 @ 1.48V... but they are on the M8E ATM... and filling 8 slots on the R5E is beneficial over 4 slots.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can you reinstall the OEM VRM block or did the heat pipe break?


The heat pipe is broken. The block has some wiggle room. I'm going to see if it can still tighten a bit.

I think it just doesn't have even surface contact. I'm guessing the 5960x causes the mosfets to heat up more than a 5930k does.

Is it safe to run those vrms up to 85? I only hit 85 when running aida64, otherwise the mosfets stay around 50 to 60.I believe I'd have to drain the loop, and cut a new tube for the mosfet block to fix the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The heat pipe is broken. The block has some wiggle room. I'm going to see if it can still tighten a bit.
> 
> I think it just doesn't have even surface contact. I'm guessing the 5960x causes the mosfets to heat up more than a 5930k does.
> 
> *Is it safe to run those vrms up to 85*? I only hit 85 when running aida64, otherwise the mosfets stay around 50 to 60.I believe I'd have to drain the loop, and cut a new tube for the mosfet block to fix the issue.


I wouldn't make it a habit. Idle temps for air cooled vrms is ambient + 7 to 15C The vrm block probably is just not mounted correctly, or wrong size pads? Tim squeezed out?


----------



## Sorphius

So I'm getting some random instability with a new build that I'm hoping you guys can help me troubleshoot. Relevant components are:

5960x
Rampage V Extreme
32gb Kingston Predator DDR4 running at stock speed (it's two 4x4gb 3000mhz kits that I'm running together)
SLI GTX 980ti
Custom cooling loop
I put the build together, loaded the 3000mhz XMP in the bios, and booted up fine long enough to install Windows 10, drivers, etc. When I rebooted to finish the driver installs, I started getting random crashes. At first I thought it was temp-related since I'd been playing with pump and fan speeds in my Aquaero controller and figured I'd probably inadvertently turned off the pump, but I confirmed that wasn't the issue and temps were never going above 60c during stress testing. Over the next day or so I began to occasionally get boot loops where the boot sequence would hang on Q-code b6, bd, or 55 before restarting (never even made it to POST). Following recommendations in this thread and on other forums I tried loosening the CPU waterblock screws (I'm a chronic over tightener), reseating the RAM, and testing one stick at a time and then in various combinations to see if I could diagnose a bad stick for faulty slot. I identified what I *thought* was a bad stick, but it worked fine when slotted elsewhere so that was odd. I eventually tried upping the VRAM voltage to the kit's rated 1.35v in the bios (but leaving the clocks stock) to see if I could get it to work that way, and it fixed my boot looping problems... So that was cool. It passed a few passes of Realbench and Aida64, so I tried over clocking the CPU next. 1.3v, 45x multiplier with a 100 strap passed 30min each of Realbench and Aida64 with flying colors, so I figured I was in the clear.

But a funny thing happened on the way to the forum.... Last night I was playing World of Tanks and the system just rebooted out of nowhere. No blue screen, no error code... Just a click and cut to black. I figured that was strange, but whatever... 30m later, it did it again. By that time it was 1:30am and I couldn't be bothered to fuss with it anymore, so I queued up a few Steam downloads and went to bed. Jump ahead to this morning, and I notice that Steam is minimized to the system tray and Aida64 is up. I checked the system log and identified two reboots that occurred overnight: one at 2:43 and another at 9:15. Again, no discernible error message other than the stock "Windows restarted unexpectedly". No crap......

Anyway, I tried dialing back the CPU overclock to 4.4ghz with the same voltage but it's still doing it. There's no real rhyme or reason to it -- it's occurred during gaming, during web browsing, and while the system was completely idle. I'm running memtest right now and have preemptively ordered a new 8-piece kit of RAM to test in case my two kits just aren't playing well together despite being identical... Has anybody else had similar issues or can offer advice on other steps I can take to troubleshoot this? It's getting pretty frustrating...


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't make it a habit. Idle temps for air cooled vrms is ambient + 7 to 15C The vrm block probably is just not mounted correctly, or wrong size pads? Tim squeezed out?


I tightened the block a bit, and the temps went down a bit more. Think I'll just reseat it next time I drain the loop.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> So I'm getting some random instability with a new build that I'm hoping you guys can help me troubleshoot. Relevant components are:
> 
> 5960x
> Rampage V Extreme
> 32gb Kingston Predator DDR4 running at stock speed (it's two 4x4gb 3000mhz kits that I'm running together)
> SLI GTX 980ti
> Custom cooling loop
> I put the build together, loaded the 3000mhz XMP in the bios, and booted up fine long enough to install Windows 10, drivers, etc. When I rebooted to finish the driver installs, I started getting random crashes. At first I thought it was temp-related since I'd been playing with pump and fan speeds in my Aquaero controller and figured I'd probably inadvertently turned off the pump, but I confirmed that wasn't the issue and temps were never going above 60c during stress testing. Over the next day or so I began to occasionally get boot loops where the boot sequence would hang on Q-code b6, bd, or 55 before restarting (never even made it to POST). Following recommendations in this thread and on other forums I tried loosening the CPU waterblock screws (I'm a chronic over tightener), reseating the RAM, and testing one stick at a time and then in various combinations to see if I could diagnose a bad stick for faulty slot. I identified what I *thought* was a bad stick, but it worked fine when slotted elsewhere so that was odd. I eventually tried upping the VRAM voltage to the kit's rated 1.35v in the bios (but leaving the clocks stock) to see if I could get it to work that way, and it fixed my boot looping problems... So that was cool. It passed a few passes of Realbench and Aida64, so I tried over clocking the CPU next. 1.3v, 45x multiplier with a 100 strap passed 30min each of Realbench and Aida64 with flying colors, so I figured I was in the clear.
> 
> But a funny thing happened on the way to the forum.... Last night I was playing World of Tanks and the system just rebooted out of nowhere. No blue screen, no error code... Just a click and cut to black. I figured that was strange, but whatever... 30m later, it did it again. By that time it was 1:30am and I couldn't be bothered to fuss with it anymore, so I queued up a few Steam downloads and went to bed. Jump ahead to this morning, and I notice that Steam is minimized to the system tray and Aida64 is up. I checked the system log and identified two reboots that occurred overnight: one at 2:43 and another at 9:15. Again, no discernible error message other than the stock "Windows restarted unexpectedly". No crap......
> 
> Anyway, I tried dialing back the CPU overclock to 4.4ghz with the same voltage but it's still doing it. There's no real rhyme or reason to it -- it's occurred during gaming, during web browsing, and while the system was completely idle. I'm running memtest right now and have preemptively ordered a new 8-piece kit of RAM to test in case my two kits just aren't playing well together despite being identical... Has anybody else had similar issues or can offer advice on other steps I can take to troubleshoot this? It's getting pretty frustrating...


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## KedarWolf

Jpmboy,

Any tips getting my G.Skill 128GB 3000 or 8x4 GB 32GB 3000 stable at 3000? I got the 8x4GB 3000 not to drop channels on the 100 strap at 15-15-16-35 1T but not as fast as it at 3200 at 16-16-17-36 1T. On the 32GB I tried raising my voltages as high as 1.49 but i guess being Samsung I couldn't get the timings any better at all. I was hoping the 125 strap would be better for 3000 and I could have my CPU same at 4.5 but my cache from the 4.3 100 strap to 4.375 125 strap. On 125 strap both kits drop channels at 3000.









No matter how i set up the 128GB on 3000 or even 3200 it drops channels. Tried System Agent up to from 1.0 to 1.15, input up to 1.96, memory voltage up to 1.4 (at 2666 seems to do better at stock 1.35) and 18-19-19-38 2T. 2666 I can get it to run 14-14-15-34 1T HCI MemTest stable.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?57038-Don%92t-combine-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


Thanks. My understanding had always been that two kits of the same brand/timings are compatible, but that actually makes perfect sense... which is a shame because I really like the look of the Kingston Predator RAM and can't seem to find an 8-piece kit rated for the speed I want. The more you know...

Anyway, I've ordered an 8-piece kit of G.Skill from Newegg that should arrive on Tuesday. Hopefully that will clear things up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Any tips getting my G.Skill 128GB 3000 or 8x4 GB 32GB 3000 stable at 3000? I got the 8x4GB 3000 not to drop channels on the 100 strap at 15-15-16-35 1T but not as fast as it at 3200 at 16-16-17-36 1T. On the 32GB I tried raising my voltages as high as 1.49 but i guess being Samsung I couldn't get the timings any better at all. I was hoping the 125 strap would be better for 3000 and I could have my CPU same at 4.5 but my cache from the 4.3 100 strap to 4.375 125 strap. On 125 strap both kits drop channels at 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how i set up the 128GB on 3000 or even 3200 it drops channels. Tried System Agent up to from 1.0 to 1.15, input up to 1.96, memory voltage up to 1.4 (at 2666 seems to do better at stock 1.35) and 18-19-19-38 2T. 2666 I can get it to run 14-14-15-34 1T HCI MemTest stable.


in those cases where you are they are failing to train channels you can try a few things: 1) boost the training voltage 50-75mV above the run voltage, tho this can get tricky with alignment for stability if the training voltage is way above the run voltage. 2) gonna have to play with VSA.3) increase PCH and CPU VCCIO to 1.075 or higher until all channels show up. Sometimes it takes a bit of #1 and #3 together. 128GB runs 2666 on 100 and 2750 on 125?


----------



## shampoo911

3 pages of ranting??? wow..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 3 pages of ranting??? wow..


crazy isn't it. if only people would type to one another like they were talking to the person face to face.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Thanks. My understanding had always been that two kits of the same brand/timings are compatible, but that actually makes perfect sense... which is a shame because I really like the look of the Kingston Predator RAM and can't seem to find an 8-piece kit rated for the speed I want. The more you know...
> 
> Anyway, I've ordered an 8-piece kit of G.Skill from Newegg that should arrive on Tuesday. Hopefully that will clear things up.


8 sticks can be tough to get stable at the best of times. Combining 2 kits makes things more difficult.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> So I'm getting some random instability with a new build that I'm hoping you guys can help me troubleshoot. Relevant components are:


Longshot ...

Which nVidia drivers are you using?

Quite a few reports of issues with 364.51 (released 2016.03.08), sound quite similar to what you are experiencing.

I experienced issues with 362.00 (released 2016.03.01) and 364.51 and reverted back to 361.91 (release 2016.02.15).

HTH.


----------



## NeeqOne

Hi All, can anyone help with the length of the cable for the OC panel? Thanks


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Longshot ...
> 
> Which nVidia drivers are you using?
> 
> Quite a few reports of issues with 364.51 (released 2016.03.08), sound quite similar to what you are experiencing.
> 
> I experienced issues with 362.00 (released 2016.03.01) and 364.51 and reverted back to 361.91 (release 2016.02.15).
> 
> HTH.


I know the newest Nvidia driver caused problems for some people, but since my issues have entirely gone away after removing the second kit, I'm reasonably certain that it was related to trying to run two kits that had been individually binned for 16gb together in tandem. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## elderan

Should I get

This
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB

or this

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ

or go with something else?


----------



## Greens

You're probably not gonna be able to run it at full speed, mine won't. But it looks really good.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greens*
> 
> You're probably not gonna be able to run it at full speed, mine won't. But it looks really good.


Which one though? The first is list as quad channel with Timing 16-18-18-38 and the second one says dual channel with Timing 14-14-14-34.


----------



## Greens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Which one though? The first is list as quad channel with Timing 16-18-18-38 and the second one says dual channel with Timing 14-14-14-34.


Second one


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greens*
> 
> Second one


So the dual vs quad channel doesnt mean anything? Sorry I have been out of the memory game for a while.

Also what are you able to run yours at?


----------



## Greens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> So the dual vs quad channel doesnt mean anything? Sorry I have been out of the memory game for a while.
> 
> Also what are you able to run yours at?


It does mean something. I'm not a ram guy. I bought it because it matched my colour scheme









Running 2800mhz currently. I'm eventually gonna try raise it though.


----------



## skypine27

Hey an FYI to 8 DIMM slot guys:

I'm not at home right now to check the BIOS settings but....

Im running 32 GB (eight x 4GB dimms) and a 5960x. The dimms are 1.35v and rated at 3000 (I dont care enough to even get into timings). I'm "only" able to get the system to boot, game, bench, and be stable by manually setting them to 2400, using the "simple" (cant remember what its called but it has some drop down menu with speeds like 1800,2400,3000) BIOS setting.

This doesn't really "bug" me since any time you read a test report about "does RAM speed have any effect on gameplay FPS?" the answer is ALWAYS: NO. The game bench differences of over a dozen articles on this subject always show only a 1 or 2 FPS difference which is well within the test margin of error.

Many people forget that the 5960x only officially supports 2133 and anything above that is technically a memory overclock with respect to the CPU spec'ed limitation:
http://ark.intel.com/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

Again I wouldn't be upset if your 3200 RAM is only stable at 2400 or even 1800 since it has no FPS effect in any game you will ever play.

(Side note I don't know how memory timings impact photoshop or folding or any of the other non gaming stuff)


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Should I get
> 
> This
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB
> 
> or this
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> 
> or go with something else?


I have the second, 14-14-14-34-2t kit. No issues here.

However, it's down to your cpu's IMC. Out of the three 5960x cpu's I've had, two can run this kit and the third can't even run 3200 memory regardless of the timings.


----------



## Silent Scone

Most CPU should be able to do 3200 with that density. Normally comes down to aligning system agent and other associated voltages (with capable memory). However there are always exceptions


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Should I get
> 
> This
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB
> 
> or this
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ
> 
> or go with something else?


the 3200c14 sticks are the best samsung out right now. Go with them. Mine run 3200c13 on x99 (1.4V) and 3466c14 1.425V on z170.


----------



## skypine27

Random side question from a mid level tech guy....

I dont mess with timings, never saw the point (FPS in games wise). I have my ram set to 2400 from the drop down menu (8 DIMM slots populated, 5960x) and 1.35v. No other ram settings changed. I cant get the system to be stable at anything higher.

Is it a 'thing' to up the vDimm to 1.4 to get a working 3000?

Thx.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 3200c14 sticks are the best samsung out right now. Go with them. Mine run 3200c13 on x99 (1.4V) and 3466c14 1.425V on z170.


I went ahead and ordered a kit from newegg, should be here in a few days.

The main reasons I asked was because I saw the other kit on Amazon which I prefer to newegg but then I noticed the timing was different and they were quad instead of dual.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah the C14 are the thing to get.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Random side question from a mid level tech guy....
> 
> I dont mess with timings, never saw the point (FPS in games wise). I have my ram set to 2400 from the drop down menu (8 DIMM slots populated, 5960x) and 1.35v. No other ram settings changed. I cant get the system to be stable at anything higher.
> 
> Is it a 'thing' to up the vDimm to 1.4 to get a working 3000?
> 
> Thx.


need more info. is it a single kit or 2 16GB kits?
Getting 8 sticks to work tight is a challenge some times, and getting a 2400 kit to 3000 may be a bit much. but 2666 on strap 100 should be no problem (IF it is a single 32GB kit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a kit from newegg, should be here in a few days.
> 
> The main reasons I asked was because I saw the other kit on Amazon which I prefer to newegg but then I noticed the timing was different and they were quad instead of dual.


you made the right choice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah the C14 are the thing to get.


even on z170 they do great. 3600c15 ATM on the M8E.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> even on z170 they do great. 3600c15 ATM on the M8E.


Yeah, B-die is just where it's at when it comes to DDR4 right now. Hynix AFR came in too late.
Hynix MFR have nothing to be ashamed of on HW-E tho (From my screens, MFR at 2666 c12-13-13-29 and B-die at 2666 c11-11-11-26 is pretty close).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, B-die is just where it's at when it comes to DDR4 right now. Hynix AFR came in too late.
> Hynix MFR have nothing to be ashamed of on HW-E tho (From my screens, MFR at 2666 c12-13-13-29 and B-die at 2666 c11-11-11-26 is pretty close).


imperceptive close.








I'm still running my hynix 8x4GB kit on x99, 2666c12 is just fine, Even 3D bench with that.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need more info. is it a single kit or 2 16GB kits?
> Getting 8 sticks to work tight is a challenge some times, and getting a 2400 kit to 3000 may be a bit much. but 2666 on strap 100 should be no problem (IF it is a single 32GB kit)
> you made the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even on z170 they do great. 3600c15 ATM on the M8E.


Hi dude.

Guess I should have posted more info (system is in my SIG)

Current setup is 2 X 16 GB 3000 kits, so all 8 slots are populated with 4 GB dimms, 1.35v rated at 3000. Can't get them to run at anything higher than 2400 but I never upped the voltage or messed with timings.

Setup when I get home is going to be 2 X 32 GB 3000 kits, so all 8 slots will be populated with 8 GB Dimms, 1.35v / 3000.

I actually like the look of all 8 slots filled (I'm a big looks guy!) so that's the reason









Anyway hope they run at 3000 and will try 1.4v if needed.


----------



## Kimir

8 dimms filled sure does look good, I don't know about 3000Mhz, but I had no issue running 3200 with 2 kits of 3200c14 TZ.
I didn't plan on keeping two kit so I didn't play with both in for a long time. My IMC was playing nice with all those, but I did bin each dimm to sort them in.


----------



## Crowgasm

I'm looking at this board for a new build, alongside possibly a MSI Gaming X99A Godlike, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130878). However, reading through all the reviews on Amazon and NewEgg from people who've run into big problems and endless RMA loops, frankly with both boards by now, is giving me pause to the point of considering alternatives (ASUS X99 Deluxe maybe). So I'm curious as to the opinion of those in here who own and have used this mobo for a while and what you'd say about reliability and build quality? I have a RIVE in my current system and have had very few problems since day one, plus several other ASUS boards over the years with only one death, so I generally like the brand, but I'm feeling edgy.

Currently the proposed build is as follows:

Case 3 - Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE - $220
Mobo - ASUS Rampage V Extreme or MSI Gaming X99A Godlike (or other?) $500-550
CPU - 5960x $1050
RAM - TBD
GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
GPU 2 - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
Liquid CPU cooler - Swiftech H220-X Closed Loop Cooler $190.00
Fans - TBD
DVD Drive - ASUS DRW-24F1ST - $22.00
M.2 Internal SSD - Samsung 950 PRO 512GB - $327.00
PCIe drive - Intel 750 SSD - $1,040.00
HD - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
HD 2 - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
Sound - Asus Essense STX II - $260.00
PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 Titanium $280

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## ssateneth

You dont need the rampage or other crazy high end boards if you're intending to run on air. These boards are designed to really push the chip with strong liquid of subzero cooling in mind. You'll be fine with a tier lower mainboard. Save yourself the cash.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> You dont need the rampage or other crazy high end boards if you're intending to run on air. These boards are designed to really push the chip with strong liquid of subzero cooling in mind. You'll be fine with a tier lower mainboard. Save yourself the cash.


Ssateneth - thanks for the input. I realized I'd pasted an older build list in the last post which I've updated. I do intend to use a close loop cpu cooler (Swiftech H220-x) but not a full LQ setup. I want to OC but nothing dramatic. I have the budget and tend to like to get the highest end motherboard I can find, mainly for features and build quality. That said, I don't want to waste money or buy something with some common build quality issues.


----------



## ssateneth

Alright, well I'll give some useful feedback (hopefully). While I'm not a personal owner of the godlike, I owned both of the previous motherboards, the X99S xpower and the X99A xpower/3.1. While they may be solid Core OCing boards, they still have 2 flaws that I encountered. 1: Limited RAM speed dividers. I think it only went up to 3333 or 3200, and even then, I had severe difficulty, on both boards, with getting 3000MHz RAM stable. I only succeeded in 2666 with them. The RVE I was able to get 3000 stable on the 125 BCLK strap and, more recently on the 1902 BIOS, the 100 BCLK strap. 2: The other issue is while the newer X99A has an OC socket, its not as refined as ASUS's day 1 OC socket. I still had trouble getting much higher than 4GHz cache on the MSI boards where my RVE could do 4.4+ fine (currently at 4.65 cache no problems).

Unless the godlike fixed those glaring problems or you don't care about those and only intend to just increase core multiplier, I'd end up with the RVE. I've otherwise been a long time backer of MSI but their X99 boards fell short for me this time around.

There is one thing I do want on the asus boards that the MSI boards have. The voltage points on the ASUS boards are only little metal nubs, where I have to manually hold it with my hands very carefully, or solder wires onto it and ruin the warranty. MSI boards have a nice setup that has multiple grounds, and a physical mechanism to fit your mutlimeter probes into and allows you to let go of them so you can monitor voltages without holding your hands inside your PC / bench at awkward angles.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in those cases where you are they are failing to train channels you can try a few things: 1) boost the training voltage 50-75mV above the run voltage, tho this can get tricky with alignment for stability if the training voltage is way above the run voltage. 2) gonna have to play with VSA.3) increase PCH and CPU VCCIO to 1.075 or higher until all channels show up. Sometimes it takes a bit of #1 and #3 together. 128GB runs 2666 on 100 and 2750 on 125?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I'm looking at this board for a new build, alongside possibly a MSI Gaming X99A Godlike, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130878). However, reading through all the reviews on Amazon and NewEgg from people who've run into big problems and endless RMA loops, frankly with both boards by now, is giving me pause to the point of considering alternatives (ASUS X99 Deluxe maybe). So I'm curious as to the opinion of those in here who own and have used this mobo for a while and what you'd say about reliability and build quality? I have a RIVE in my current system and have had very few problems since day one, plus several other ASUS boards over the years with only one death, so I generally like the brand, but I'm feeling edgy.
> 
> Currently the proposed build is as follows:
> 
> Case 3 - Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE - $220
> Mobo - ASUS Rampage V Extreme or MSI Gaming X99A Godlike (or other?) $500-550
> CPU - 5960x $1050
> RAM - TBD
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> GPU 2 - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> Liquid CPU cooler - Swiftech H220-X Closed Loop Cooler $190.00
> Fans - TBD
> DVD Drive - ASUS DRW-24F1ST - $22.00
> M.2 Internal SSD - Samsung 950 PRO 512GB - $327.00
> PCIe drive - Intel 750 SSD - $1,040.00
> HD - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> HD 2 - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> Sound - Asus Essense STX II - $260.00
> PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 Titanium $280
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


Not sure why you'd get the 950 Pro if you have the Intel 750. I'd just stick with the 750.

If you're ever going water on the CPU AND the GPUs seriously consider the Core X9. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002562 It's huge, but not expensive and has massive radiator and reservoir support. The size would be the only issue and that it's a cube case.

I'm really happy with my Predator 360 AIO cooling my top Titan X and my 5960x. I bought the cooler and a pre-filled GPU block and was so easy to setup and install, all the benefits of custom water in an EKWB AIO. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-backplate-black[/URL] I think that's the Windforce 3 version, need to get the one depending on what 980 TI you get. But If you check your card under the different blocks compatibility lists you'll find the right one.

If you're only cooling the CPU they have a cheaper 240 version as well. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-240-incl-qdc With my GPU and CPU installed on the 360 my CPU never goes over 70C RealBenching at 4.5GHZ and my GPU hovers around 55C.

The onboard sound is really good on the Rampage and I really don't see much need for an added sound card.

For two GPUs I'd strongly suggest the Corsair AX1200i and if you're going to go three or four GPUs in the future would be better to get the AX1500i. http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/landing/ax1500i These Corsairs I feel are the best of the best though a bit pricey. The money you save on the Samsung may as well get one of these PSUs.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure why you'd get the 950 Pro if you have the Intel 750. I'd just stick with the 750.
> 
> If you're ever going water on the CPU AND the GPUs seriously consider the Core X9. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002562 It's huge, but not expensive and has massive radiator and reservoir support. The size would be the only issue and that it's a cube case.
> 
> I'm really happy with my Predator 360 AIO cooling my top Titan X and my 5960x. I bought the cooler and a pre-filled GPU block and was so easy to setup and install, all the benefits of custom water in an EKWB AIO. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-backplate-black[/URL] I think that's the Windforce 3 version, need to get the one depending on what 980 TI you get. But If you check your card under the different blocks compatibility lists you'll find the right one.
> 
> If you're only cooling the CPU they have a cheaper 240 version as well. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-240-incl-qdc With my GPU and CPU installed on the 360 my CPU never goes over 70C RealBenching at 4.5GHZ and my GPU hovers around 55C.
> 
> The onboard sound is really good on the Rampage and I really don't see much need for an added sound card.
> 
> For two GPUs I'd strongly suggest the Corsair AX1200i and if you're going to go three or four GPUs in the future might be better to get the AX1500i. http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/landing/ax1500i These Corsairs I feel are the best of the best though a bit pricey. The money you save on the Samsung may as well get one of these PSUs.


I'd lean towards an AX1500i even for just 2 gpus. Just having my cpu overclocked pulls about 400 watts from the wall. Once the X80ti comes out I'll be dropping two of those in my system. (Have a 1500i despite having a 660ti, I was planning on upgrading to two 980tis but decided to wait) It wouldn't surprise me if I could break 1,000 watts under full load. AX1500i just gives extra head room, plus probably runs a bit quieter.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'd lean towards an AX1500i even for just 2 gpus. Just having my cpu overclocked pulls about 400 watts from the wall. Once the X80ti comes out I'll be dropping two of those in my system. (Have a 1500i despite having a 660ti, I was planning on upgrading to two 980tis but decided to wait) It wouldn't surprise me if I could break 1,000 watts under full load. AX1500i just gives extra head room, plus probably runs a bit quieter.


Overclocked 5960x, overclocked 2X Titan X, 7 system fans, Intel 750, Predator 360, 2X monitors and a hard drive pulls no more then 700 watts while running Rise of The Tomb Raider on Extreme preset. I do have a AX1500i for the Titanium efficiency though but it died a few days ago and using my backup AX1200i until I RMA the 1500i.









Edit:

logFile.zip 3k .zip file
 Log from my AX1200i Rise of The Tomb Raider Extreme preset.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Overclocked 5960x, overclocked 2X Titan X, 7 system fans, Intel 750, Predator 360, 2X monitors and a hard drive pulls no more then 700 watts while running Rise of The Tomb Raider on Extreme preset. I do have a AX1500i for the Titanium efficiency though but it died a few days ago and using my backup AX1200i until I RMA the 1500i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> logFile.zip 3k .zip file
> Log from my AX1200i Rise of The Tomb Raider Extreme preset.


Sucks to hear that psu went down. I'm just surprised those graphics cards wouldn't pull more watts. Did you play around with voltages too? Ax1200i still works in a pinch. I just prefer to stay around the 50% mark.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Sucks to hear that psu went down. I'm just surprised those graphics cards wouldn't pull more watts. Did you play around with voltages too? Ax1200i still works in a pinch. I just prefer to stay around the 50% mark.


My voltages on the CPU for 4.5GHZ 4.3GHZ cache. My water cooled card is at 1.71v and my air cooled at 1.15v.


----------



## Nephurus

Might not be related , but anyone else have there OC panel go dark after the latest Nvidia driver? mine has a grayed out screen these past 2 weeks and still seems to supply power to fans and such but no display. I would RMA but new egg would want the complete board for that and i do not wish to go without my pc if i can avoid it.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I have my ram set to 2400 from the drop down menu (8 DIMM slots populated, 5960x) and 1.35v. No other ram settings changed. I cant get the system to be stable at anything higher.
> 
> Is it a 'thing' to up the vDimm to 1.4 to get a working 3000?
> 
> Thx.


8 slots populated? You should be happy to not being forced to 2133 MHz.

If you want better speeds, you should mess with timings and look at what would happen in games. Low latency sometimes beats up 300 MHz higher RAM speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I'm looking at this board for a new build, alongside possibly a MSI Gaming X99A Godlike, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130878). However, reading through all the reviews on Amazon and NewEgg from people who've run into big problems and endless RMA loops, frankly with both boards by now, is giving me pause to the point of considering alternatives (ASUS X99 Deluxe maybe). So I'm curious as to the opinion of those in here who own and have used this mobo for a while and what you'd say about reliability and build quality? I have a RIVE in my current system and have had very few problems since day one, plus several other ASUS boards over the years with only one death, so I generally like the brand, but I'm feeling edgy.
> 
> Currently the proposed build is as follows:
> 
> Case 3 - Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE - $220
> Mobo - ASUS Rampage V Extreme or MSI Gaming X99A Godlike (or other?) $500-550
> CPU - 5960x $1050
> RAM - TBD
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> GPU 2 - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> Liquid CPU cooler - Swiftech H220-X Closed Loop Cooler $190.00
> Fans - TBD
> DVD Drive - ASUS DRW-24F1ST - $22.00
> M.2 Internal SSD - Samsung 950 PRO 512GB - $327.00
> PCIe drive - Intel 750 SSD - $1,040.00
> HD - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> HD 2 - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> Sound - Asus Essense STX II - $260.00
> PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 Titanium $280
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


go with the R5E. It's the best x99 MB.
no need for the 950 and a 750. one or the other.
CLC (or a good air cooler) is fine as long as you keep the 8 core under control
5960X? why get this now? BW-E is a few months off.

@kedarwolf - wow bro.







that's the first 1500i I've heard fail. Nothing to do with power draw, sometimes parts do fail. (mine has run 2, and 3 cards. including 3 fire breathing 780Ti kingpins).


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go with the R5E. It's the best x99 MB.
> no need for the 950 and a 750. one or the other.
> CLC (or a good air cooler) is fine as long as you keep the 8 core under control
> 5960X? why get this now? BW-E is a few months off.
> 
> @kedarwolf - wow bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the first 1500i I've heard fail. Nothing to do with power draw, sometimes parts do fail. (mine has run 2, and 3 cards. including 3 fire breathing 780Ti kingpins).


Yeah, with nothing plugged into the 1500i the power self test light won't even turn on.


----------



## Figura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Might not be related , but anyone else have there OC panel go dark after the latest Nvidia driver? ..











o you possessed of sturdy intellects, observe the teaching that is hidden here beneath the veil of verses so obscure (q)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, with nothing plugged into the 1500i the power self test light won't even turn on.


tragic. Very solid PSU IMO.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tragic. Very solid PSU IMO.


It's under warranty of course. Only issue I need to pay to ship it to them and round up all the cables etc. Good thing I kept the box, makes shipping it that much easier. Will cost a bit to ship I'm sure, but much less than replacing it of course.









Waiting until pay day end of month, then RMA it. And no, i don't get all this gear on Welfare or something, I'm paid twice a month and am a techie at a non-profit centre you see. My lawyer told me not to offer any other information on the grounds I might incriminate myself.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go with the R5E. It's the best x99 MB.
> no need for the 950 and a 750. one or the other.
> CLC (or a good air cooler) is fine as long as you keep the 8 core under control
> 5960X? why get this now? BW-E is a few months off.


Thanks for the input/info. I was thinking the 950 and 750 would give me more super fast space, for both OS and common apps. If the CPU has 40 PCIe lanes then even with the 2 GPUs, a sound card and a couple of other big sata storage drives, as I understand it, I'd have enough bandwidth? Am I counting wrong? Otherwise, I would just go with the 950 500GB and then a second good big SSD and then 2x 6TB WDB storage drives.

I've been wondering on the 5960x too, given the price. While it's 'in budget', I wonder if it's not just extra for the sake of it. I don't want to wait the 'few months' for BW-E as I have a new job requiring more video work that's taking my current main build, for the first time. So, I'm open to recommendations on the biggest/best CPU I'm going to find for the $1k mark (or less) that will meet the 40 PCIe lanes req and be good for multi-task office work, video work and gaming at 1440p. I realize this is probably best in another thread and I did open one on this subject here [http://www.overclock.net/t/1595195/new-build-advice] last week if you have any thoughts. Otherwise, thanks again for the input.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Alright, well I'll give some useful feedback (hopefully). While I'm not a personal owner of the godlike, I owned both of the previous motherboards, the X99S xpower and the X99A xpower/3.1. While they may be solid Core OCing boards, they still have 2 flaws that I encountered. 1: Limited RAM speed dividers. I think it only went up to 3333 or 3200, and even then, I had severe difficulty, on both boards, with getting 3000MHz RAM stable. I only succeeded in 2666 with them. The RVE I was able to get 3000 stable on the 125 BCLK strap and, more recently on the 1902 BIOS, the 100 BCLK strap. 2: The other issue is while the newer X99A has an OC socket, its not as refined as ASUS's day 1 OC socket. I still had trouble getting much higher than 4GHz cache on the MSI boards where my RVE could do 4.4+ fine (currently at 4.65 cache no problems).
> 
> Unless the godlike fixed those glaring problems or you don't care about those and only intend to just increase core multiplier, I'd end up with the RVE. I've otherwise been a long time backer of MSI but their X99 boards fell short for me this time around.
> 
> There is one thing I do want on the asus boards that the MSI boards have. The voltage points on the ASUS boards are only little metal nubs, where I have to manually hold it with my hands very carefully, or solder wires onto it and ruin the warranty. MSI boards have a nice setup that has multiple grounds, and a physical mechanism to fit your mutlimeter probes into and allows you to let go of them so you can monitor voltages without holding your hands inside your PC / bench at awkward angles.


ssateneth: thanks, useful info. It sounds like OC preferences aside, you don't have big reservations on either board in terms of QC or reliability, so I guess in a one-man survey that's a thumbs-up.









I've read so many bad reviews of both boards (and now looking at Gigabyte equivalents) that it's making me leery of picking either one. I maybe just need to swallow the reservations and stick with the ASUS board as the RIVE and others before it have served me well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Not sure why you'd get the 950 Pro if you have the Intel 750. I'd just stick with the 750.
> 
> If you're ever going water on the CPU AND the GPUs seriously consider the Core X9. http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002562 It's huge, but not expensive and has massive radiator and reservoir support. The size would be the only issue and that it's a cube case.
> 
> I'm really happy with my Predator 360 AIO cooling my top Titan X and my 5960x. I bought the cooler and a pre-filled GPU block and was so easy to setup and install, all the benefits of custom water in an EKWB AIO. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-backplate-black[/URL] I think that's the Windforce 3 version, need to get the one depending on what 980 TI you get. But If you check your card under the different blocks compatibility lists you'll find the right one.
> 
> If you're only cooling the CPU they have a cheaper 240 version as well. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-240-incl-qdc With my GPU and CPU installed on the 360 my CPU never goes over 70C RealBenching at 4.5GHZ and my GPU hovers around 55C.
> 
> The onboard sound is really good on the Rampage and I really don't see much need for an added sound card.
> 
> For two GPUs I'd strongly suggest the Corsair AX1200i and if you're going to go three or four GPUs in the future would be better to get the AX1500i. http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/landing/ax1500i These Corsairs I feel are the best of the best though a bit pricey. The money you save on the Samsung may as well get one of these PSUs.


Ken - sounds like another positive for the Rampage. Thanks for the liquid cooling ideas/tips. I hadn't planned to add lc on the GPUs but the more I read the more tempted I am. Also, the PSU notes have me re-reviewing options there. I'll probably end up procrastinating so long that by the time I order these parts they'll be obsolete and out of stock.









On the hard drives, see the thinking above in reply to Jpmboy. Again, I don't want to litter this thread with non Rampage V questions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1595195/new-build-advice is my current thread on advice for this build if you feel like adding thoughts on the SSD/hard drive choices. Otherwise, thanks again.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Thanks for the input/info. I was thinking the 950 and 750 would give me more super fast space, for both OS and common apps. If the CPU has 40 PCIe lanes then even with the 2 GPUs, a sound card and a couple of other big sata storage drives, as I understand it, I'd have enough bandwidth? Am I counting wrong? Otherwise, I would just go with the 950 500GB and then a second good big SSD and then 2x 6TB WDB storage drives.
> 
> I've been wondering on the 5960x too, given the price. While it's 'in budget', I wonder if it's not just extra for the sake of it. I don't want to wait the 'few months' for BW-E as I have a new job requiring more video work that's taking my current main build, for the first time. So, I'm open to recommendations on the biggest/best CPU I'm going to find for the $1k mark (or less) that will meet the 40 PCIe lanes req and be good for multi-task office work, video work and gaming at 1440p. I realize this is probably best in another thread and I did open one on this subject here [http://www.overclock.net/t/1595195/new-build-advice] last week if you have any thoughts. Otherwise, thanks again for the input.
> ssateneth: thanks, useful info. It sounds like OC preferences aside, you don't have big reservations on either board in terms of QC or reliability, so I guess in a one-man survey that's a thumbs-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read so many bad reviews of both boards (and now looking at Gigabyte equivalents) that it's making me leery of picking either one. I maybe just need to swallow the reservations and stick with the ASUS board as the RIVE and others before it have served me well.
> Ken - sounds like another positive for the Rampage. Thanks for the liquid cooling ideas/tips. I hadn't planned to add lc on the GPUs but the more I read the more tempted I am. Also, the PSU notes have me re-reviewing options there. I'll probably end up procrastinating so long that by the time I order these parts they'll be obsolete and out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the hard drives, see the thinking above in reply to Jpmboy. Again, I don't want to litter this thread with non Rampage V questions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1595195/new-build-advice is my current thread on advice for this build if you feel like adding thoughts on the SSD/hard drive choices. Otherwise, thanks again.


The 1.2TB Intel 750 is fine for all your apps and your O/S and the fastest thing available right now until that new, forget the maker, pci-e ssd that uses 16 pci-e lanes comes out. And how SSD's work no issues running the O/S and all your apps from the same SSD. No point in having a huge SSD for O/S and another for your apps. Run both from the Intel and for storage and downloads to use regular hard disks. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> The 1.2TB Intel 750 is fine for all your apps and your O/S and the fastest thing available right now until that new, forget the maker, pci-e ssd that uses 16 pci-e lanes comes out. And how SSD's work no issues running the O/S and all your apps from the same SSD. No point in having a huge SSD for O/S and another for your apps. Run both from the Intel and for storage and downloads to use regular hard disks. Hope that makes sense.


Or be cheap and put multiple 1TB 850 EVOs in a RAID 0.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> I'm looking at this board for a new build, alongside possibly a MSI Gaming X99A Godlike, (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130878). However, reading through all the reviews on Amazon and NewEgg from people who've run into big problems and endless RMA loops, frankly with both boards by now, is giving me pause to the point of considering alternatives (ASUS X99 Deluxe maybe). So I'm curious as to the opinion of those in here who own and have used this mobo for a while and what you'd say about reliability and build quality? I have a RIVE in my current system and have had very few problems since day one, plus several other ASUS boards over the years with only one death, so I generally like the brand, but I'm feeling edgy.
> 
> Currently the proposed build is as follows:
> 
> Case 3 - Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE - $220
> Mobo - ASUS Rampage V Extreme or MSI Gaming X99A Godlike (or other?) $500-550
> CPU - 5960x $1050
> RAM - TBD
> GPU - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> GPU 2 - EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti - $620.00
> Liquid CPU cooler - Swiftech H220-X Closed Loop Cooler $190.00
> Fans - TBD
> DVD Drive - ASUS DRW-24F1ST - $22.00
> M.2 Internal SSD - Samsung 950 PRO 512GB - $327.00
> PCIe drive - Intel 750 SSD - $1,040.00
> HD - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> HD 2 - WD Black 6TB - $308.00
> Sound - Asus Essense STX II - $260.00
> PSU - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 T2 Titanium $280
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/samsung_shows_off_sm961_and_pm961_m_2_nvme_ssds/1 3000MB/sec read speeds


----------



## dVeLoPe

why only 1000w for the sli on this? just upgraded a 850w corsair fora 1300w g2 evga with just 1 card and a 6core lol


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> why only 1000w for the sli on this? just upgraded a 850w corsair fora 1300w g2 evga with just 1 card and a 6core lol


Overclocked 5960x, overclocked 2X Titan X, 7 system fans, Intel 750, Predator 360, 2X monitors and a hard drive pulls no more then 700 watts while running Rise of The Tomb Raider on Extreme preset. I do have a AX1500i for the Titanium efficiency though but it died a few days ago and using my backup AX1200i until I RMA the 1500i.









Log from my AX1200i Rise of The Tomb Raider Extreme preset.

logFile.zip 3k .zip file


Yes, this post bears repeating.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy.
> 
> Just so ppls can be sure which code they're getting
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the memory training codes is actually b2 not "62". 6 will be drawn with a horizontal line across the top of the hex display while b looks like b. When the board stops, leave it for up to 2 mins before you press reset you will likely find it will carry on.
> 
> -Raja
> 
> 
> 
> b2 looks like:
> 
> 
> and (photoshopped) 62 would be:
Click to expand...

Just remembered another way to get this b2 error is to leave a forgotten memory stick plugged in ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just remembered another way to get this b2 error is to leave a forgotten memory stick plugged in ...


forgotten? A USB stick?
that's a real 62


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Overclocked 5960x, overclocked 2X Titan X, 7 system fans, Intel 750, Predator 360, 2X monitors and a hard drive pulls no more then 700 watts while running Rise of The Tomb Raider on Extreme preset. I do have a AX1500i for the Titanium efficiency though but it died a few days ago and using my backup AX1200i until I RMA the 1500i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log from my AX1200i Rise of The Tomb Raider Extreme preset.
> 
> logFile.zip 3k .zip file
> 
> 
> Yes, this post bears repeating.


intel and nvidia have some serious power efficiency going on...

i have a 5930k 4.0ghz, 11 fans, overclocked 980ti, seidon 240m, 2 hdd, 3 ssd, sound card.... no more than 500w from the wall...

contrary to my amd system, that pulled almost 800w alone...


----------



## zerophase

I'm trying to figure out how to downclock this board for an Indigo Xtreme install. The 5960x heats up too fast at stock. I dropped the baseclock multiplier to 25, but that just caused the voltage to raise to 1.15 on core and cache.

I'd prefer to not have to do stability testing prior to the burn in for the lower clock speed. Anyone know if there's a way for the board to handle downclocking correctly auto voltages?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to downclock this board for an Indigo Xtreme install. The 5960x heats up too fast at stock. I dropped the baseclock multiplier to 25, but that just caused the voltage to raise to 1.15 on core and cache.
> 
> I'd prefer to not have to do stability testing prior to the burn in for the lower clock speed. Anyone know if there's a way for the board to handle downclocking correctly auto voltages?


did you set the multiplier to to the min of 12x100 and also set cache to 12 min and max?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so to confirm if you have a fricking 5960x and 2x titanX only pulls 700w would i have been fine sli pascal wth a 5820k on the 850?

could still return the 1300w for 140$


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so to confirm if you have a fricking 5960x and 2x titanX only pulls 700w would i have been fine sli pascal wth a 5820k on the 850?
> 
> could still return the 1300w for 140$


futureproof my friend.... go for big...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so to confirm if you have a fricking 5960x and 2x titanX only pulls 700w would i have been fine sli pascal wth a 5820k on the 850?
> 
> could still return the 1300w for 140$


850 is cutting it a bit close. Some games etc. might pull more in SLI. I'd go 1000w minimum but because of the efficiency on a PSU it's better to have some overhead and having have the PSU rated higher then the actual power you're drawing. One card 850 would be fine though.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you set the multiplier to to the min of 12x100 and also set cache to 12 min and max?


I set the multiplier to 25, but didn't change the cache. I could try that. For some reason voltage went up with 25.


----------



## Crowgasm

Close to ordering one of these - curious as to the 'fan club' consensus on best memory model choices for this board, if I'm looking to add 32 or possibly 64GB of one of these:

G-Skill Ripjaw 4 64GB 8x8GB DDR4 2133
Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB 8x8GB DDR4 2133

Both appear on the supported list but the only problem I've hit with my RIVE board in the past is RAM compatibility, so thought I'd ask here.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Close to ordering one of these - curious as to the 'fan club' consensus on best memory model choices for this board, if I'm looking to add 32 or possibly 64GB of 2800 ,3000 or 3300 DDR4 RAM?


The G.Skill 8x4gb 3000 is single sided being 4gb dimms and single sided overclocks better. I get 3200mhz out of mine. 4x8gb kits and 64gb and bigger are double sided. On my 5960x I can't clock higher then 2666 on double sided RAM.

I've tried 4x8gb G.Skill 2800, 2666 max and 8x16gb corsair 3000, 2666 max. both double sided. They both even won't run on bios defaults using XMP, I get errors in HCI MemTest or system freezes while stress testing. And I'm pretty good at tweaking my bios, voltages and timings etc.
Everything runs fine at 2666 and like I said before my single sided runs great at 3200.


----------



## Crowgasm

Any opinion on the merits of SS vs DS with this board or any weird requirements on how the memory slots need to be filled? I don't care about the vagaries of benchmarks, but general compatibility/performance?


----------



## rt123

Double sided sticks don't clock as high in freq as SS ones & they are harder for the IMC to run.
But they can have _slightly_ better performance, when compared to Single sides sticks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Double sided sticks don't clock as high in freq as SS ones & they are harder for the IMC to run.
> But they can have _slightly_ better performance, when compared to Single sides sticks.


While running at the same clocks the double sided maybe perform a tiny bit better than single sided with the higher clocks and better timings of single sided it would perform better. And eight sticks of 4gb RAM in your slots looks so much nicer then four 8gb sticks.









If you're only gaming you'd never need more then 32gb anyways unless you want to run a game from a RAM disk or something. I don't think any game uses that much system memory.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you set the multiplier to to the min of 12x100 and also set cache to 12 min and max?


Ok, I just needed to disable fully manual mode. With mults of 25 vcore dropped from 0.912 to 0.848 and vcache went from 0.812 to .85. Think temps would still get high enough during a burn in?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so to confirm if you have a fricking 5960x and 2x titanX only pulls 700w would i have been fine sli pascal wth a 5820k on the 850?
> 
> could still return the 1300w for 140$


I thikn folks are confusing power in and power out. 700W at the wall with 80% efficiency is 875W. Go with the more powerful PSU your budget and case can hold. figure no more than 60% rated power at max continuous load for best performance and lifespan of the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Ok, I just needed to disable fully manual mode. With mults of 25 vcore dropped from 0.912 to 0.848 and vcache went from 0.812 to .85. Think temps would still get high enough during a burn in?


Ah... I see, you kept posting Auto volts, so I ASSumed that's what the voltage control was set to







. Hard to know how hot the IHS will get at that voltage with no load. But thanks for reminding me why I never bothered with Indigo.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Ah... I see, you kept posting Auto volts, so I ASSumed that's what the voltage control was set to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to know how hot the IHS will get at that voltage with no load. But thanks for reminding me why I never bothered with Indigo.


I think the fully manual option kicks in once any setting is changed. Didn't notice the overclocking worked like that. (Never tried to down clock before)

Yeah, Indigo might not be worth it out of how prone it is for failure. The best application I got with my 5930k still had some voiding, but temps dropped 10° on the cores hit completely compared to Noctua's stuff. After a total of 6 applications I feel like I finally know how to pull it off successfully everytime on Haswell-e. (still waiting on my last application to cool, but the graph looked good) Broadwell E will probably change things a bit. They have a great tim, but need to figure out a means of improving the application.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I think the fully manual option kicks in once any setting is changed. Didn't notice the overclocking worked like that. (Never tried to down clock before)
> 
> Yeah, Indigo might not be worth it out of how prone it is for failure. The best application I got with my 5930k still had some voiding, but temps dropped 10° on the cores hit completely compared to Noctua's stuff. After a total of 6 applications I feel like I finally know how to pull it off successfully everytime on Haswell-e. (still waiting on my last application to cool, but the graph looked good) Broadwell E will probably change things a bit. They have a great tim, but need to figure out a means of improving the application.


I used it years ago on my 2700K. Didnlt get a proper melt w/o gaps and gave up. If you have not yet, try Grizzly Kryo?


----------



## xTesla1856

Kryonaut is absolutely amazing, beats Arctic MX4 by about 9°C in my case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Kryonaut is absolutely amazing, beats Arctic MX4 by about 9°C in my case.


yeah, it's good stuff (but the NT-H1 he also uses is not too shabby either). a degree or two vs gelid extreme in my case. Many times the large change in temps is mainly due to a better quality mount> And unless we're using a torque wrench, it can be hit or miss for all of us.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, it's good stuff (but the NT-H1 he also uses is not too shabby either). a degree or two vs gelid extreme in my case. Many times the large change in temps is mainly due to a better quality mount> And unless we're using a torque wrench, it can be hit or miss for all of us.


kryonaut beats gelid gc extreme??!?!?!


----------



## zerophase

Yeah, the Indigo didn't reflow correctly again. I managed to get a better graph, at least. I'm just going to order some Kryonaut. That applicator looks like it'll get good coverage.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> kryonaut beats gelid gc extreme??!?!?!


Yep, by a small margin.
http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## Sorphius

Hi guys, I'm back again with a new question. The 8-piece kit I received this week solved the random reboot problem, but now a new annoyance has popped up. I can get into Windows and pass Cinebench and Aida64 stability tests without issue on a "cold" boot. However, on a "warm" boot, the system makes it through post only to freeze (with code AA displayed on the LED) at the "Republic of Gamers" screen with the circle of dots that appears immediately before the Windows loading screen. The dots will generally complete a full circle and begin a second, only to freeze with what can best be described as an upside-down "U" on the screen.

Any ideas? Is this related to voltage?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> kryonaut beats gelid gc extreme??!?!?!


Bought 11.1g of Kryonaut on Ebay for $55 Canadian, only place I could get the 11.1g in Canada, and now in available on amazon.ca for a little over $40 with taxes.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back again with a new question. The 8-piece kit I received this week solved the random reboot problem, but now a new annoyance has popped up. I can get into Windows and pass Cinebench and Aida64 stability tests without issue on a "cold" boot. However, on a "warm" boot, the system makes it through post only to freeze (with code AA displayed on the LED) at the "Republic of Gamers" screen with the circle of dots that appears immediately before the Windows loading screen. The dots will generally complete a full circle and begin a second, only to freeze with what can best be described as an upside-down "U" on the screen.
> 
> Any ideas? Is this related to voltage?


Sorphius,

I've had this happen a few times on a couple of systems but not with this board (I don't own one till next week







) and the following causes applied for me. The USB driver (or possibly too many USB devices) for one device caused a hang but only on warm boot. I never did diagnose it for sure but it went away on removing some external USB HDs so I assumed that was the cause for one of the problems. The issue would disappear if I disconnected the PSU cable for 10 seconds and cleared static charge. Another time on a different system, it was a bad memory stick. These all apply to W7. These are just general things to check, without any background on your build or software.

Possible causes I had to troubleshoot:

1. Disconnect all external USB devices except mouse, & keyboard. If possible, use a PS2 mouse and keyboard to test.
2. Re-seat ALL cable and chip connections. Don't just push on them, actually remove then reinstall. Especially RAM.
3. If OC'd, even modestly, reset clocks back to stock (Memory, CPU, & GPU)
4. Make sure your VPU or VPUs are correctly powered
5. If applicable, enter BIOS and check your SATA Mode setting. Should it be AHCI or other?
6. Test memory sticks individually using MemTest or similar
7. Boot to cmd prompt and run ChkDsk in case your boot drive has problems
8. Can you boot to Safe Mode? If so, this points to some software issue, obviously.

Others will likely have more info, maybe particular to this board. Best of luck!


----------



## Crowgasm

PS: the AA code is ok - it means POST completed successfully, which would be necessary to make it as far as the Windows splash screen. It doesn't indicate a mobo error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, by a small margin.
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


It is good stuff... but in all fairness, de8auer is a "principal" in the Grizzly enterprise.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back again with a new question. The 8-piece kit I received this week solved the random reboot problem, but now a new annoyance has popped up. I can get into Windows and pass Cinebench and Aida64 stability tests without issue on a "cold" boot. However, on a "warm" boot, the system makes it through post only to freeze (with code AA displayed on the LED) at the "Republic of Gamers" screen with the circle of dots that appears immediately before the Windows loading screen. The dots will generally complete a full circle and begin a second, only to freeze with what can best be described as an upside-down "U" on the screen.
> 
> Any ideas? Is this related to voltage?


Seems like cache voltage is too low to deal with Windows. remember, ram and cache are married to a fair extent. Bump vcache 5mV at a time untilk th eproble is gone or you are out of your comfort zone. otherwise, lower the cache multi one notch.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It is good stuff... but in all fairness, de8auer is a "principal" in the Grizzly enterprise.


I know, but doesn't change the fact tho.
Others review obtain about the same results; such as this one
http://www.play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermal-paste-comparison-2015-best-thermal-paste/3/

NT-H1, GC-Extreme and Kryonaut being the ones I have used, I'd say for a mere watercooler, they are all good. I'd recommend anyone just to get cheapest of the 3 and you won't be disappointed. But that's just me.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> Sorphius,
> 
> I've had this happen a few times on a couple of systems but not with this board (I don't own one till next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the following causes applied for me. The USB driver (or possibly too many USB devices) for one device caused a hang but only on warm boot. I never did diagnose it for sure but it went away on removing some external USB HDs so I assumed that was the cause for one of the problems. The issue would disappear if I disconnected the PSU cable for 10 seconds and cleared static charge. Another time on a different system, it was a bad memory stick. These all apply to W7. These are just general things to check, without any background on your build or software.
> 
> Possible causes I had to troubleshoot:
> 
> 1. Disconnect all external USB devices except mouse, & keyboard. If possible, use a PS2 mouse and keyboard to test.
> 2. Re-seat ALL cable and chip connections. Don't just push on them, actually remove then reinstall. Especially RAM.
> 3. If OC'd, even modestly, reset clocks back to stock (Memory, CPU, & GPU)
> 4. Make sure your VPU or VPUs are correctly powered
> 5. If applicable, enter BIOS and check your SATA Mode setting. Should it be AHCI or other?
> 6. Test memory sticks individually using MemTest or similar
> 7. Boot to cmd prompt and run ChkDsk in case your boot drive has problems
> 8. Can you boot to Safe Mode? If so, this points to some software issue, obviously.


I've tried just about all those things, and it only seems to do it on a warm boot with an overclock applied. As long as everything is running 100% stock, it's fine -- which is still odd to me since I can cold boot into windows and run Cinebench and Aida64 for hours with no problems and with the CPU temp never going above 61C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> PS: the AA code is ok - it means POST completed successfully, which would be necessary to make it as far as the Windows splash screen. It doesn't indicate a mobo error.


Yeah, I know... which is why I was sure to point out that I was at AA and not getting hung on a 79 or something. By my understanding, a code AA means that all is well and it be in good working order. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It is good stuff... but in all fairness, de8auer is a "principal" in the Grizzly enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like cache voltage is too low to deal with Windows. remember, ram and cache are married to a fair extent. Bump vcache 5mV at a time untilk th eproble is gone or you are out of your comfort zone. otherwise, lower the cache multi one notch.


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I still don't understand, though, why it can cold boot into Windows without having any problems, but will freeze after POST on a warm boot. If the vcache is too low to deal with Windows on a warm boot, shouldn't it also be too low to deal on a cold boot?


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I've tried just about all those things, and it only seems to do it on a warm boot with an overclock applied. As long as everything is running 100% stock, it's fine -- which is still odd to me since I can cold boot into windows and run Cinebench and Aida64 for hours with no problems and with the CPU temp never going above 61C.
> Yeah, I know... which is why I was sure to point out that I was at AA and not getting hung on a 79 or something. By my understanding, a code AA means that all is well and it be in good working order. :/
> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I still don't understand, though, why it can cold boot into Windows without having any problems, but will freeze after POST on a warm boot. If the vcache is too low to deal with Windows on a warm boot, shouldn't it also be too low to deal on a cold boot?


Jpmboy's idea makes sense although I've not seen that personally with Windows hanging on the splash screen - just failing to POST/boot at all. The warm boot hang vs cold boot success seems to challenge the idea of it being cpu cache voltage, I think? I could well be wrong.


----------



## dansi

For me bios 2001 is worse off in overclocking, especially making tighter ram timings.

Just a side note, I found llc8 makes no vin droop, stays perfectly at the CPU input voltage I set in BIOS, at least with hwm monitoring


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowgasm*
> 
> The warm boot hang vs cold boot success seems to challenge the idea of it being cpu cache voltage, I think? I could well be wrong.


Yeah, it seems strange to me too... I'd imagine that with voltage being voltage, warm or cold shouldn't make a difference if there isn't enough juice.


----------



## Oskom

Hello need help!
My Rampage V after a power failure from electric network has stopped working

when you start computing system, we have a black screen
and in the post code 76 on the motherboard menu
then I moved memory and the motherboard has become show code q 00

BIOS firmware through usb not helped
motherboard does not work at all fans
What can be done to revive the motherboard?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I know, but doesn't change the fact tho.
> Others review obtain about the same results; such as this one
> http://www.play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermal-paste-comparison-2015-best-thermal-paste/3/
> 
> NT-H1, GC-Extreme and Kryonaut being the ones I have used, I'd say for a mere watercooler, they are all good. I'd recommend anyone just to get cheapest of the 3 and you won't be disappointed. But that's just me.


I agree 100% Kimir. MOst times the difference is within the error of measurement on a user rig, and more depends on mount quality. GK is very good TIM, I use it and PK-1, PK-3, NT-H1 and Gelid Ex interchangeably.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I've tried just about all those things, and it only seems to do it on a warm boot with an overclock applied. As long as everything is running 100% stock, it's fine -- which is still odd to me since I can cold boot into windows and run Cinebench and Aida64 for hours with no problems and with the CPU temp never going above 61C.
> Yeah, I know... which is why I was sure to point out that I was at AA and not getting hung on a 79 or something. By my understanding, a code AA means that all is well and it be in good working order. :/
> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I still don't understand, *though, why it can cold boot into Windows without having any problems, but will freeze after POST on a warm boot.* If the vcache is too low to deal with Windows on a warm boot, shouldn't it also be too low to deal on a cold boot?


No idea.. except that the ram training routines are a bit different between a cold and warm startup.
Try cache voltage, if that does not remedy it we'll try something else. Easy to try and see...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> except that the ram training routines are a bit different between a cold and warm startup.


Hello

This is where I would be looking.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is where I would be looking.


For some reason if I have the Cold Boots disabled and DRAM Training enabled I get a black screen when I reboot but if I shutdown and then turn the PC back on I'm fine.







With the cold boots and DRAM Training on Auto everything reboots fine though.


----------



## Crowgasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oskom*
> 
> Hello need help!
> My Rampage V after a power failure from electric network has stopped working
> 
> when you start computing system, we have a black screen
> and in the post code 76 on the motherboard menu
> then I moved memory and the motherboard has become show code q 00
> 
> BIOS firmware through usb not helped
> motherboard does not work at all fans
> What can be done to revive the motherboard?


I believe a q-code of '00' means no CPU detected (i.e. it's incorrectly seated, powered or it died) or a mobo death. What kind of power outage? Just a cutoff or possibly a surge related to electrical storm?

I'd check removing all cables and disconnect the PSU from the wall, then hold the PC on switch for 10 seconds. Reconnect and retry. If still a '00 code' then I'd be looking at opening the CPU to look for bent pins or damage. Assuming none, I'd still clean it and re-paste then reseat. Clear CMOS and retry and hope for luck. Others here may have better ideas but the '00' code is not good.


----------



## Vipercat

hello everyone

so i need ask ? what`s is the difference between Rampage v Extreme(bios 2001) and RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3(bios 1801). they look the same. Except for the bios Ver? they are diffecence.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hello everyone
> 
> so i need ask ? what`s is the difference between Rampage v Extreme(bios 2001) and RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3(bios 1801). they look the same. Except for the bios Ver? they are diffecence.


I'm pretty sure the only difference is the U3 has an add-on USB 3.1 card. You CAN use the 2001 bios from the non USB 3.1 one with U3, same board.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the only difference is the U3 has an add-on USB 3.1 card. You CAN use the 2001 bios from the non USB 3.1 one with U3, same board.


I know that, but the dates on the two are different... any idea what's changed from one to the other?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I know that, but the dates on the two are different... any idea what's changed from one to the other?


Basically 2001 adds Samsung 950 Pro M.2 support. Some are saying they do better RAM timings with 1801, even 1701.


----------



## Gofspar

Looks like I'll be joining the RVE club, SOC Champion's keep dying on me.


----------



## Vipercat

O ok

So her what i hive.

RVE
i7-5820k
3466/16gb corsair LPX
Evga gtx-980 ti gb
hx1000i corsair
950 pro 512gb M.2
Ek-360 AIO just testing.
Bitpower RVE full mon block clear.
full Ek cooling Kit CPU/MB/GPU

My first Boot 4.5ghz /1.240v 3200mhz rem 1.35v very stable. full stress 58c to 67c

my second Boot 4.6ghz / 1.270v 3200mhz 1.35v about 75% stable, possible of memory timing 68c to 71c, but at stable 68.5c

mt third Boot 4.7ghz / 1.295 and it step up to 1.328v stable at 80%, possible of memory timing/ full stress 3min 74c. but when 81c windows 10 crash.
and still able to BOOT 4.7ghz. back in windows no lost or bios freeze.

i guess this 5820k chip very friendly with voltage's. i can even boot 4.7ghz @ 1.285v., but 45mins after it reboot it self post code 03.
so would shutdown and power back on everything ok

boot bios

47
47
47
47
47
47
32
32

3200hmz 1.35v

0.250v core

manual mode
1.000
+
0/230

i played around with the.

CPU Cashe Voltage

CPU cashe Voltage Override

CPU System Agent Voltage

would like to get 4.6ghz nice and stable..

So little help would be Appreciate it.













All going in to this Case IN WIN 909 black


----------



## skypine27

No love getting 8 x 8GB sticks to work.

Just installed them today. Was working great with 8 x 4GB at 1.35v at 2400. The 8 GB sticks are causing me big grief!


----------



## [email protected]

Single kit this time or still combining kits for a fun journey?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Single kit this time or still combining kits for a fun journey?


I went with 2 x 32 GB kits (i.e. 8 x 8 GB dimms total). Newegg didnt have a 64GB kit with 8 x dimms (I like the look of all 8 slots populated)

Anyway no luck.

It booted great on the first go, without even going into the BIOS and changing any settings. However, almost immediately after trying to play Ark, the game would crash to desktop with some error code.

After multiple crashes and a couple of reboots, i couldn't even get into the BIOS anymore to attempt to change settings.

Went back to the old 8 x Dimm setup (32GB total) with no problems since Im out of time for a while.


----------



## [email protected]

Best to stick with a single kit if one has a lack of time or insufficient knowledge of memory timings.


----------



## KedarWolf

If anyone has trouble with their display driver crashing while running HCI MemTest and RealBench etc, shut down anything running like RivaTuner, Afterburner, Precision X etc. I close every program while running them, and do this.

On the Edit menu, click New, and then select the following registry value from the drop-down menu specific to your version of Windows (32 bit, or 64 bit):

For 32 bit Windows
Select DWORD (32-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and click OK.

For 64 bit Windows

Select QWORD (64-bit) value.
Type TdrDelay as the Name and click Enter.
Double-click TdrDelay and add 8 for the Value data and click OK.

Close the registry editor and then restart your computer for the changes to take affect.

This puts a delay on the tdr checker of 8 seconds thus the gpu can stop responding for 10 seconds, usually this fixes the problem, if you are still suffering from this issue (after updates or a reinstall of drivers, you know all that annoying driver stuff)
Then do this, do the same thing but instead of "TdrDelay" type "TdrLevel" enter the data value as 0 (it is set to that natively, but double check) then delete the TdrDelay,

Restart

That completely turns off Tdr checker, so now Windows 7/Vista/8/10 now works more like windows XP.









Edit: If you want to monitor your temps I have no issues running HWMonitor or CoreTemp while stress testing.


----------



## buildzoid

Hi new here.

Is there some kind of trick to getting the board to consistently boot all 4 sticks? I'm running a crucial Ballistix kit that do 2800 CL9 at 1.75V for benching and 2800 CL11 at 1.45V for daily use. The problem I'm getting is that neither setting boots consistently. Sometimes I can run 2800 CL11 for a week with no issues and then I need to restart for some reason and I loose all the sticks except A1 or it won't even boot at all. The 2800 CL9 settings being flaky doesn't really matter to me but the 2800 CL11 setting working and not working at random is really annoying since it makes restarts much more of an adventure than they should be.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Hi new here.
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to getting the board to consistently boot all 4 sticks? I'm running a crucial Ballistix kit that do 2800 CL9 at 1.75V for benching and 2800 CL11 at 1.45V for daily use. The problem I'm getting is that neither setting boots consistently. Sometimes I can run 2800 CL11 for a week with no issues and then I need to restart for some reason and I loose all the sticks except A1 or it won't even boot at all. The 2800 CL9 settings being flaky doesn't really matter to me but the 2800 CL11 setting working and not working at random is really annoying since it makes restarts much more of an adventure than they should be.


Hello

Memory training is failing during POST. Further tuning for stability is needed.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Hi new here.
> 
> Is there some kind of trick to getting the board to consistently boot all 4 sticks? I'm running a crucial Ballistix kit that do 2800 CL9 at 1.75V for benching and 2800 CL11 at 1.45V for daily use. The problem I'm getting is that neither setting boots consistently. Sometimes I can run 2800 CL11 for a week with no issues and then I need to restart for some reason and I loose all the sticks except A1 or it won't even boot at all. The 2800 CL9 settings being flaky doesn't really matter to me but the 2800 CL11 setting working and not working at random is really annoying since it makes restarts much more of an adventure than they should be.


2800 is hard to tune right. Might be better to run 2666 with tighter timings. You might even find AIDA Extreme cache and memory benchmark will perform better with tight timings.









And load a memory preset, the best one you are stable and with the tightest timings your stable at. Just remember to adjust the 12-12-13-32 1T settings etc. after applying the preset, the preset will mess with those.









This is the one I'm stable with for 8x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2666MHZ 12-12-13-32 1T.











Edit: Check the memory related settings here, might help you tune some.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578923/rampage-v-extreme-5960x-at-4-5-ghz-and-corsair-vengence-lpx-at-8x16gb-at-2666mhz


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Memory training is failing during POST. Further tuning for stability is needed.


I know it's failing but it's only failing some times and to make things worse when the board starts failing nothing works
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 2800 is hard to tune right. Might be better to run 2666 with tighter timings. You might even find AIDA Extreme cache and memory benchmark will perform better with tight timings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And load a memory preset, the best one you are stable and with the tightest timings your stable at. Just remember to adjust the 12-12-12-32 1T settings etc. after applying the preset, the preset will mess with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I'm stable with for 8x16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2666MHZ 12-12-13-32 1T.


Yeah I'm using the 4x4GB 2800mhz Micron preset and it works great for the most part.

I had the sticks at 2666 11-13-13-26 and that was just as unreliable as 2800 11-14-14-25. Most of the time they boot fine. Sometimes neither boots and then I have to boot with XMP to boot at all. After booting XMP I can usually do whatever I want until it fails again. Playing with volts and timings generally does nothing for stability. More than 1.15V SA = no boot and less than 1.125V SA = no boot. Anything above 1.45V on RAM will boot but doesn't guarantee anything.

Ideally I'd like to lock the board into booting the exact same RAM settings every boot because it's obviously screwing up every few boots.

I also tried 3000mhz at one point but that's a disaster. The sticks seem capable of 3000 15-15-15 or something like that but the board will never boot more than 1 channel at 3000.

I also have a kit of 3400 16-18-18 Samsung D-die sticks. I've given up on those. They're OK for things like 3000 CL15 or some other tame 24/7 overclocks but they don't bench at any acceptable speed so I just don't use them at all. I think the best I've managed to get them to do was 3000 12-15-15 on some ungodly voltage.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> I know it's failing but it's only failing some times and to make things worse when the board starts failing nothing works
> Yeah I'm using the 4x4GB 2800mhz Micron preset and it works great for the most part.
> 
> I had the sticks at 2666 11-13-13-26 and that was just as unreliable as 2800 11-14-14-25. Most of the time they boot fine. Sometimes neither boots and then I have to boot with XMP to boot at all. After booting XMP I can usually do whatever I want until it fails again. Playing with volts and timings generally does nothing for stability. More than 1.15V SA = no boot and less than 1.125V SA = no boot. Anything above 1.45V on RAM will boot but doesn't guarantee anything.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to lock the board into booting the exact same RAM settings every boot because it's obviously screwing up every few boots.
> 
> I also tried 3000mhz at one point but that's a disaster. The sticks seem capable of 3000 15-15-15 or something like that but the board will never boot more than 1 channel at 3000.
> 
> I also have a kit of 3400 16-18-18 Samsung D-die sticks. I've given up on those. They're OK for things like 3000 CL15 or some other tame 24/7 overclocks but they don't bench at any acceptable speed so I just don't use them at all. I think the best I've managed to get them to do was 3000 12-15-15 on some ungodly voltage.


Try your CPU Input Voltage as high as 1.96, your PCH Core at 1.1, your VCCIO voltages at 1.1, DRAM Current Capability at 140% and your DRAM Power Phase Controls at Optimized or Extreme. Also try putting your CPU Load-line Calibration at 7 or 8. And make sure SVID Supports are disabled. As well CPU Spread Spectrum should be disabled.

Edit: Watch your temps when stress testing though.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try your CPU Input Voltage as high as 1.96, your PCH Core at 1.1, your VCCIO voltages at 1.1, DRAM Current Capability at 140% and your DRAM Power Phase Controls at Optimized or Extreme. Also try putting your CPU Load-line Calibration at 7 or 8. And make sure SVID Supports are disabled.
> 
> Edit: Watch your temps when stress testing though.


Done all of those except the IO voltages.

Oddly enough right now I'm running 2800 CL11 and it passed through several runs of IBT set to use 11GB of RAM. So I guess the last boot I did was a good one. Now if only I could get it to boot like this any day any time that would be great.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Done all of those except the IO voltages.
> 
> Oddly enough right now I'm running 2800 CL11 and it passed through several runs of IBT set to use 11GB of RAM. So I guess the last boot I did was a good one. Now if only I could get it to boot like this any day any time that would be great.


What are your Cold Boot and DRAM Training settings?

Edit: Also I think there is a DRAM Training setting for Micron there somewhere I've seen before.


----------



## buildzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What are your Cold Boot and DRAM Training settings?


IIRC they should be all auto. I'll check them the next time I have to restart.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Optimizing the OC Socket settings for the CPU being used may provide the needed margin for the signal drift being experienced. This is assuming such things as proper timing relationships are being met as well as full memory stability from within the operating system when POST training is successful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buildzoid*
> 
> Done all of those except the IO voltages.
> 
> Oddly enough right now I'm running 2800 CL11 and it passed through several runs of IBT set to use 11GB of RAM. So I guess the last boot I did was a good one. Now if only I could get it to boot like this any day any time that would be great.


IBT with full ram commit is not a good ram stability test. Once in windows, if the 2800c11 timings are not HCI memtest stable, dropping a channel on post is not unlikely when operating a kit so far off it's "reservation".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Optimizing the OC Socket settings for the CPU being used may provide the needed margin for the signal drift being experienced. This is assuming such things as proper timing relationships are being met as well as full memory stability from within the operating system when POST training is successful.


^^ This!!


----------



## Kimir

Yeah... well, we still have no idea on how to "Optimizing the OC Socket settings", and this is not the first time I've said this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah... well, we still have no idea on how to "Optimizing the OC Socket settings", and this is not the first time I've said this.


You feel left in the dark about that?

If @buildzoid is not using the proper methods to test stability in the first instance then failure margins at POST stress tests, like most cases, these issues can be dialled out without having to touch those settings. If the memory is dropping at training then it's best to look at tuning in VCCSA and DRAM voltages first.


----------



## Badass1982

Hey guys, in the process of overclocking my 5960X on this board and I'm just curious.

If my temperatures are under 80c at full load in ROG Realbench (I'm on custom water cooling) is it safe to run the vcore at 1.4 24/7???

I e read conflicting reports some say done go above 1.35 under any circumstances, others say that 1.4 is fine for 24/7 provided you have low enough core temperatures as I do.!?

I'm running the RVE


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Hey guys, in the process of overclocking my 5960X on this board and I'm just curious.
> 
> If my temperatures are under 80c at full load in ROG Realbench (I'm on custom water cooling) is it safe to run the vcore at 1.4 24/7???
> 
> I e read conflicting reports some say done go above 1.35 under any circumstances, others say that 1.4 is fine for 24/7 provided you have low enough core temperatures as I do.!?
> 
> I'm running the RVE


I only run around 1.4 for benchmarking and benchmarking competitions. For every day use I'd run under 1.3.

I run mine at 4.5GHZ 4.3GHZ cache at 1.21v. With a 5960x and Titan X on an AOI Predator 360 I hover around 75c CPU, 55c GPU while RealBenching.


----------



## PipJones

Does anyone know how to determine which IC your memory has (Micron / Hynix / Samsung) without going through the "Memory IC Analyzer" process?

I'm looking to do some fine tuning of my Corsair Vengeance® CMK16GX4M4B3000C15 3000MHz C15.

Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Does anyone know how to determine which IC your memory has (Micron / Hynix / Samsung) without going through the "Memory IC Analyzer" process?
> 
> I'm looking to do some fine tuning of my Corsair Vengeance® CMK16GX4M4B3000C15 3000MHz C15.
> 
> Thanks!


AIDA64 can provide you with this information. Or those that follow such things in anorak fashion should be able to tell you from your post.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA64 can provide you with this information. Or those that follow such things in anorak fashion should be able to tell you from your post.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA64 can provide you with this information. Or those that follow such things in anorak fashion should be able to tell you from your post.


Are you talking about "DRAM Manufacturer" as part of the "SPD" information under the "Motherboard" option?

I'm away from the machine at the moment, but, I'm pretty sure it just says "Corsair". I'll check and update in a few hours.

Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Are you talking about "DRAM Manufacturer" as part of the "SPD" information under the "Motherboard" option?
> 
> I'm away from the machine at the moment, but, I'm pretty sure it just says "Corsair". I'll check and update in a few hours.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm?


Yes, DRAM Manufacturer. It should tell you, although they may have changed what this says to suit them. Some vendors even change the print on the IC to state their own name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Zoe Ball, time warp!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Zoe Ball. Brilliant.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> AIDA64 can provide you with this information. Or those that follow such things in anorak fashion should be able to tell you from your post.


Hmmmm ... no clues from Aida. Interestingly, there is no "DRAM Manufacturer", only "Memory Module Manufacturer", listed as Corsair Inc.

p.s. is VCCSA a bit high on 1.2000?



*EDIT: BIOS Settings

Target CPU Turbo-Mode Frequency: 4500MHz
Target DRAM Frequency: 3000MHz
Target Cache Frequency: 4400MHz
Target DMI/PEG Frequency: 100MHz

Ai Overclock Tuner: XMP
-XMP: XMP DDR4-3000 15-17-17-35 CR2
-CPU Strap: 100MHz
--Source clock tuner: Auto
-PLL Selection: Auto
-Filter PLL: Auto
-BCLK Frequency: 100.0
-Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Auto
CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit: 45
2-Core Ratio Limit: 45
3-Core Ratio Limit: 45
4-Core Ratio Limit: 45
5-Core Ratio Limit: 45
6-Core Ratio Limit: 45

Min. CPU Cache Ratio: 15
Max. CPU Cache Ratio: 44
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000MHz
Xtreme Tweaking: Enabled
CPU Level Up: Auto
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
Fully Manual Mode: Disabled

CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
-Offset Mode Sign: +
--CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.215

CPU Cache Voltage: Offset Mode
-Offset Mode Sign: +
--CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.355

CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Mode Sign: +
--CPU System Agent Voltage Offset: 0.323

CPU SVID Support: Disabled

CPU Input Voltage: 1.920

DRAM SVID Support: Disabled

DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.395
DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.395

PCH Core Voltage: 1.05625
PCH I/O Voltage: 1.50000

VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage: 1.05625
VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05000


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hmmmm ... no clues from Aida. Interestingly, there is no "DRAM Manufacturer", only "Memory Module Manufacturer", listed as Corsair Inc.


My Corsair C15 8x16GB Vengeance LPX 3000 are Samsung. I have a paid for version of AIDA Extreme which might be why it doesn't show in yours.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hmmmm ... no clues from Aida. Interestingly, there is no "DRAM Manufacturer", only "Memory Module Manufacturer", listed as Corsair Inc.
> 
> p.s. is VCCSA a bit high on 1.2000?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: BIOS Settings
> 
> Target CPU Turbo-Mode Frequency: 4500MHz
> Target DRAM Frequency: 3000MHz
> Target Cache Frequency: 4400MHz
> Target DMI/PEG Frequency: 100MHz
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: XMP
> -XMP: XMP DDR4-3000 15-17-17-35 CR2
> -CPU Strap: 100MHz
> --Source clock tuner: Auto
> -PLL Selection: Auto
> -Filter PLL: Auto
> -BCLK Frequency: 100.0
> -Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
> 
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Auto
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
> 1-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 2-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 3-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 4-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 5-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 6-Core Ratio Limit: 45
> 
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio: 15
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio: 44
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
> BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR4-3000MHz
> Xtreme Tweaking: Enabled
> CPU Level Up: Auto
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> -Offset Mode Sign: +
> --CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.215
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage: Offset Mode
> -Offset Mode Sign: +
> --CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.355
> 
> CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Mode Sign: +
> --CPU System Agent Voltage Offset: 0.323
> 
> CPU SVID Support: Disabled
> 
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.920
> 
> DRAM SVID Support: Disabled
> 
> DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.395
> DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.395
> 
> PCH Core Voltage: 1.05625
> PCH I/O Voltage: 1.50000
> 
> VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage: 1.05625
> VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage: 1.05000


1.2v Vccsa is fine, but it will definitely be more than what is needed for stability. There is no dial and drive number for this voltage, it is CPU dependant


----------



## Jpmboy

Not all DRAM sticks will show the IC manuf in AID64. I've had a few kits that only show th4e Brand, not the manufacturer.

Oh the Shame: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Does anyone know how to determine which IC your memory has (Micron / Hynix / Samsung) without going through the "Memory IC Analyzer" process?
> 
> I'm looking to do some fine tuning of my Corsair Vengeance® CMK16GX4M4B3000C15 3000MHz C15.
> 
> Thanks!


Vengeance® LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C16 Memory Kit - Black (CMK128GX4M8B3000C16) http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16

My kit is pretty much the same and is Samsung. Some Corsair can be Hynix though but you can usually tell if it's Hynix if it has a 5.xx code on the box.

Edit: Wait, I thought yours was 16Gbx4 but I see it's 4GBx4. But like I said if it has 5.xx on the box will be Hynix, if not it'll be Samsung I'm sure.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Vengeance® LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C16 Memory Kit - Black (CMK128GX4M8B3000C16) http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/vengeance-lpx-128gb-8x16gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk128gx4m8b3000c16
> 
> My kit is pretty much the same and is Samsung. Some Corsair can be Hynix though but you can usually tell if it's Hynix if it has a 5.xx code on the box.
> 
> Edit: Wait, I thought yours was 16Gbx4 but I see it's 4GBx4. But like I said if it has 5.xx on the box will be Hynix, if not it'll be Samsung I'm sure.


Cool thanks, I'll dig out the box tonight. Where did you get this info from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not all DRAM sticks will show the IC manuf in AID64. I've had a few kits that only show th4e Brand, not the manufacturer.


I'll hang back on upgrading to Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1.2v Vccsa is fine, but it will definitely be more than what is needed for stability. There is no dial and drive number for this voltage, it is CPU dependant


Thanks for the response, I'll start dialing back on the VCCSA. It has taken me a while to re-do my O/C using latest BIOS. I've changed from 125 strap to 100, and increased to 45x100.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Cool thanks, I'll dig out the box tonight. Where did you get this info from?
> I'll hang back on upgrading to Extreme.
> Thanks for the response, I'll start dialing back on the VCCSA. It has taken me a while to re-do my O/C using latest BIOS. I've changed from 125 strap to 100, and increased to 45x100.


I asked in the Corsair forums before I bought my Corsair and a mod told me to look for a 5.xx series number on the box if it's Hynix and 4x4GB Corsair could be Hynix. If not then 99% sure it'll be Samsung, not Micron, my Vengeance LPX are Samsung.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Cool thanks, I'll dig out the box tonight. Where did you get this info from?
> I'll hang back on upgrading to Extreme.
> Thanks for the response, I'll start dialing back on the VCCSA. It has taken me a while to re-do my O/C using latest BIOS. I've changed from 125 strap to 100, and increased to 45x100.


I PM'd you the thread I made about the version number. Don't want to post from another forum in here you see.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I PM'd you the thread I made about the version number. Don't want to post from another forum in here you see.


Received and read, Thanks Mr Wolf. 

I too have posted in the same forum, many reads, zero replies.


----------



## KedarWolf

I load different profiles from my BIOS for benchmarking competitions and stuff, then back to my regular everyday gaming profile when not benchmarking. And I do a ton of bios tweaking for the various benchmarks for the comps which at times somehow makes once stable profiles even though I haven't changed them, unstable. If ever you load a profile that was completely stable in the past but now you're getting blue screens etc., do this.

Boot into bios, F12 and save screenshots to a USB drive the profile you're loading that used to be stable, print it out. Then boot back into your bios, hit F5, load optimized defaults, boot into Windows. Reboot into bios, manually set all the settings from the profile that was stable. DON'T load the profile from the bios or you'll still have the stability issues.

Boot into Windows, stress test, problem solved!









Remember to go back into your bios and save your now stable settings to your profile again. When you load it in the future it should be fine again, unless like me you're OCD about continually tweaking your bios for various reasons and your previously saved profile has become mysteriously unstable.









And no, it isn't because I changed a setting in the saved profile I was having stability issues. I just loaded in the bios the gaming profile I had saved that used to be stable and took screenshots of it, did all the above, reapplied the exact same settings, and now my PC is stress testing perfectly stable again.


----------



## Vipercat

hey, i hive ask?

where is the usb 2.0 header on this board.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey, i hive ask?
> 
> where is the usb 2.0 header on this board.


Sometimes it is easier and quicker to ask than read the manual eh?

pp1-8, item 24 "USB 2.0 Connector (10-1 pin USB9112, USB 1314)"


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I PM'd you the thread I made about the version number. Don't want to post from another forum in here you see.


Does this tell you anything?

Thanks for helping BTW.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Does this tell you anything?
> 
> Thanks for helping BTW.


I'm thinking if it doesn't have the 5.xx anywhere on the box then it'll be Samsung. What you can do is load the correct 4x4GB single sided Samsung profile (4GB sticks will be single sided but if it says 1 Rank in AIDA under SPD it's single sided, 2 Rank and it's double sided), if your PC runs stable with the profile then it'll be the right one for your memory.

Also run the lowest profile your memory will stay stable at, like if you load the 4x4GB 3000 profile try the 2666 etc., It'll have better timings then the 3000 one and still likely run stable.

I run the 4x8GB 2666 1.65v profile on my 8x16GB Corsair LPX 3000, it has tighter timings then the 1.5v 3000 profile, performs better, and is still 100% HCI MemTest stable.









Just remember it'll mess with your main timings so put the 13-13-13-33 1T or whatever you run at back to what is working for you, loading the profile will change it to some obscure main timings settings.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm thinking if it doesn't have the 5.xx anywhere on the box then it'll be Samsung. What you can do is load the correct 4x4GB single sided Samsung profile (4GB sticks will be single sided but if it says 1 Rank in AIDA under SPD it's single sided, 2 Rank and it's double sided), if your PC runs stable with the profile then it'll be the right one for your memory.
> 
> Also run the lowest profile your memory will stay stable at, like if you load the 4x4GB 3000 profile try the 2666 etc., It'll have better timings then the 3000 one and still likely run stable.
> 
> I run the 4x8GB 2666 1.65v profile on my 8x16GB Corsair LPX 3000, it has tighter timings then the 1.5v 3000 profile, performs better, and is still 100% HCI MemTest stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember it'll mess with your main timings so put the 13-13-13-33 1T or whatever you run at back to what is working for you, loading the profile will change it to some obscure main timings settings.


Okay, Going to go for the Samsung and see what's what ... oh the joy of tinkering.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Okay, Going to go for the Samsung and see what's what ... oh the joy of tinkering.


This is my sticker so yeah, you're probably Samsung.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> This is my sticker so yeah, you're probably Samsung.


Yours is bigger than mine. Impressive.









Went for the Samsung Single sided @ 3000 1.5v.

Significant changes: 15-17-17-35 CR2 changed to 14-17-19-19 CR1

No stability test yet, but Aida results have improved.

My original 125 strap on left, last used 100 strap in middle, new samsung tweak on the right.


----------



## Vipercat

Sorry, don't hive manual i misplace it...

Thanks for Picture....









Everything is USB 3.0 these's day, I didn't think that Asus will continue to use USB 2.0 on highend board..

thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yours is bigger than mine. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went for the Samsung Single sided @ 3000 1.5v.
> 
> Significant changes: 15-17-17-35 CR2 changed to 14-17-19-19 CR1
> 
> No stability test yet, but Aida results have improved.
> 
> My original 125 strap on left, last used 100 strap in middle, new samsung tweak on the right.


You might want to try 2666 with better timings. This is what I get at 2666, CPU at 4.5, cache at 4.3, my 24/7 settings. Some report faster bandwidth the the better timings of 2666.











Edit: Or on the 100 strap your memory will very likely run at 3200, my 8x4GB does, just set a 3200 preset and try timings between 12-12-13-32 1T to 16-16-17-36 1T. You might want to try having the third timing one higher then the rest, like the 14-14-*15*-34 often it'll run at those timings lower if you just raise the third one the one higher. Like i can't run 12-12-12-32 1T but can 12-12-13-32 1T at 2666. 3200 is often easier to run then 3000 on the 100 strap.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You might want to try 2666 with better timings. This is what I get at 2666, CPU at 4.5, cache at 4.3, my 24/7 settings. Some report faster bandwidth the the better timings of 2666.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Or on the 100 strap your memory will very likely run at 3200, my 8x4GB does, just set a 3200 preset and try timings between 12-12-13-32 1T to 16-16-17-36 1T. You might want to try having the third timing one higher then the rest, like the 14-14-*15*-34 often it'll run at those timings lower if you just raise the third one the one higher. Like i can't run 12-12-12-32 1T but can 12-12-13-32 1T at 2666. 3200 is often easier to run then 3000 on the 100 strap.


74844 MB/s ... wow.

I gave 2666 a quick try and it dropped 4Gb immediately. Stopped going in that direction, for now.
I gave 3200 a try, wouldn't boot. Stopped going in that direction, for now.

Went back to 3000, AIDA stress test crapped out a 1m15s. Increased DRAM voltages to 1.395 (training and final), stopped the AIDA test manually at 5m.

That'll do for now. Real world testing tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> 74844 MB/s ... wow.
> 
> I gave 2666 a quick try and it dropped 4Gb immediately. Stopped going in that direction, for now.
> I gave 3200 a try, wouldn't boot. Stopped going in that direction, for now.
> 
> Went back to 3000, AIDA stress test crapped out a 1m15s. Increased DRAM voltages to 1.395 (training and final), stopped the AIDA test manually at 5m.
> 
> That'll do for now. Real world testing tomorrow. ThanksVoltages for your help.


Try System Agent Voltage between .88 to 1.12, CPU Input Voltage between 1.88 to 1.95, DRAM Voltage at 1.4, DRAM Eventual Voltage at 1.39, DRAM Current Capability at 140%, DRAM Power Phase Control on Optimized or if that don't work, Extreme. SVIDs disabled of course. CPU Load line Calibration between 6 and 8.

To get 12-12-13-32 1T at 2666 for 128GB I do DRAM Voltage at 1.44 and Eventual at 1.43. But that only to get the really tight timings. Some say DRAM Voltages best stay 1.4 or under, I just like living on the edge.









These are my settings to get my 5960x at 4.5GHZ, 4.3GHZ cache and RAM stable at 2666, (Won't do 3200 being a double sided 128GB kit, my 8x4GBG.Skill 3000 does 3200 though).









Settings close to these though should get you fully stable at 3200. My other kit at 3200 I do the 1.4v, 1.39v Eventual, rest is the same.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








]


----------



## KedarWolf

These are my final BIOS settings 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, 128GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2666MHZ 13-13-14-33 1T. This is HCI MemTest and RealBench Stable.

My stress testing temps stay under 80C with a Predator 360 AIO with a Titan X waterblock in the loop. I'm waiting on my M4 screws from Ebay to go push/pull with my Vardar 3000 RPM fans.









I've included my sata controller and onboard devices settings as the more stuff you're not using you have disabled the better. I don't use several sata ports, the Asmedia controller or bluetooth or wifi.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> These are my final BIOS settings 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, 128GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2666MHZ 13-13-14-33 1T. This is HCI MemTest and RealBench Stable.
> 
> My stress testing temps stay under 80C with a Predator 360 AIO with a Titan X waterblock in the loop. I'm waiting on my M4 screws from Ebay to go push/pull with my Vardar 3000 RPM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've included my sata controller and onboard devices settings as the more stuff you're not using you have disabled the better. I don't use several sata ports, the Asmedia controller or bluetooth or wifi.


Thanks, I really appreciate the details. I might give this set a go later.

I've just had a go at using your 2666 setup.

Load optimised defaults, followed by entering your values, followed by resetting my Boot Option and RAID ... and applying the Profile for Samsung 2666 4x4x1 1.5.

I couldn't get it to boot "as is", so I increased the voltages on CPU, Cache and System Agent by a few clicks - and used the 3000 profile. I only wanted to do a quick benchmark.

Results ... 2666 vs 3000.

Significantly different, I'm guessing that using the 2666 profile would decrease the gap.


----------



## KedarWolf

On the 100 strap 3200 can be easier to get than 3000. I'd try that as well. you just may have to raise your main timings like from 14-14-15-34 1T to 15-15-16-35 1T or something.









And at 2666 you should be able to do 12-12-13-32 1T or lower or say 13-13-14-33 1T. It's the 2666 better timings that can make it faster than 3000.


----------



## KedarWolf

Would I be better running the CPU at 4.6GHZ and the cache at 4.3GHZ or the CPU at 4.5GHZ and the cache at 4.4GHZ?

I can't do 4.6-4.4 as the voltages needed to do both generate too much heat.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Would I be better running the CPU at 4.6GHZ and the cache at 4.3GHZ or the CPU at 4.5GHZ and the cache at 4.4GHZ?
> 
> I can't do 4.6-4.4 as the voltages needed to do both generate too much heat.


That would be an interesting comparison.

I would guess that increased cache speed would benchmark better than increased CPU speed.

Fight!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> These are my final BIOS settings 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache, 128GB Corsair Vengeance LPX at 2666MHZ 13-13-14-33 1T. This is HCI MemTest and RealBench Stable.
> 
> My stress testing temps stay under 80C with a Predator 360 AIO with a Titan X waterblock in the loop. I'm waiting on my M4 screws from Ebay to go push/pull with my Vardar 3000 RPM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've included my sata controller and onboard devices settings as the more stuff you're not using you have disabled the better. I don't use several sata ports, the Asmedia controller or bluetooth or wifi.


really got 4.3 cache at < 1.2V? Wow.


----------



## ssateneth

thats not unheard of. I'm running 4.5 cache @ 1.23v, vore is 4.7 @ 1.2625v


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really got 4.3 cache at < 1.2V? Wow.


Yeah, I haven't tried to go lower but I ran an hour of RealBench and am running HCI MemTest 11 hours while I'm at work, be home soon. I read here it's a good way to give cache instability as well as test the memory. And I'm pretty happy with 128GB at 2666 with 13-13-14-33 1T timings at 1.34v.









Jpmboy, you think I should stay 4.6GHZ CPU 4.3 cache or should 4.5GHZ CPU 4.4GHZ cache? Can't do 4.6 4.4 as my temps now stess testing are pushing 80C and I can do 4.5 CPU at 1.215v stable.

Edit: I'm thinking 4.5 4.4 as my voltages eill end up better and keep temps down stress testing thinking of it.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm so glad i never settled for 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache!









This is 4.5 CPU, 4.5 cache, Realbench stable.







The only other tweaking I need to do is see if I can get a better RAM profile HCI stable. Using the Samsung 8x8GB 3000 for now.









And my temps are much better. Instead of 80C RealBenching I hover around 70C and go high as 76C one or two cores during the most stressful parts of RealBench.









Edit: 1.65v Samsung 8x8GB 3000 profile it is. I've tried the others, get blue screens.







Could try raising my voltages from 1.34 to around 1.39 but I need a break from all this and I should be happy with what I have stable.









Changed a few things. I think I can get the CPU and cache voltage down some, when I changed from 140% back to 120% CPU Current Capability I stopped get instabilities in RealBench but I never figured that out until I raised my CPU and cache voltages from 1.215v and 1.256v to 1.225v and 1.271v.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> thats not unheard of. I'm running 4.5 cache @ 1.23v, vore is 4.7 @ 1.2625v


show some cache stability.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't tried to go lower but I ran an hour of RealBench and am running HCI MemTest 11 hours while I'm at work, be home soon. I read here it's a good way to give cache instability as well as test the memory. And I'm pretty happy with 128GB at 2666 with 13-13-14-33 1T timings at 1.34v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpmboy, you think I should stay 4.6GHZ CPU 4.3 cache or should 4.5GHZ CPU 4.4GHZ cache? Can't do 4.6 4.4 as my temps now stess testing are pushing 80C and I can do 4.5 CPU at 1.215v stable.
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking 4.5 4.4 as my voltages eill end up better and keep temps down stress testing thinking of it.


cool. this chip will boot and run normal stress tests with cache as high as 4.5 or 4.625 with <1.3V cache, even rank very high in a tough bench like *XTU with a 4.0 cpu* limit (so it is a cache benchmark & I'm not an LN2 player)). But not long term stable at those settings.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm so glad i never settled for 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.3GHZ cache!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 4.5 CPU, 4.5 cache, Realbench stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other tweaking I need to do is see if I can get a better RAM profile HCI stable. Using the Samsung 8x8GB 3000 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my temps are much better. Instead of 80C RealBenching I hover around 70C and go high as 76C one or two cores during the most stressful parts of RealBench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 1.65v Samsung 8x8GB 3000 profile it is. I've tried the others, get blue screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could try raising my voltages from 1.34 to around 1.39 but I need a break from all this and I should be happy with what I have stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love those little guys playing in the band


----------



## KedarWolf

I figured out if I run an aggressive pump/fan profile in my BIOS I can do 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.5GHZ cache and still have reasonable temps. Ten minutes into an hour of stress testing now with RealBench.









RealBench one hour. 4.5GHZ CPU/4.5GHZ cache.



4.5GHZ CPU/4.5GHZ cache RealBench 30 minutes using 64GB with temps.







Didn't haven't the patience after days of tweaking and stress testing to run it an 64GB a full hour.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I figured out if I run an aggressive pump/fan profile in my BIOS I can do 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.5GHZ cache and still have reasonable temps. Ten minutes into an hour of stress testing now with RealBench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealBench one hour. 4.5GHZ CPU/4.5GHZ cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5GHZ CPU/4.5GHZ cache RealBench 30 minutes using 64GB with temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't haven't the patience after days of tweaking and stress testing to run it an 64GB a full hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


unfortunately realbench really does not stress the cache much. try a couple of hours of AID64 cache stress test (just that box-option checked). It's no big deal tho, cache is hard to prove stable... until it starts hanging.


----------



## skypine27

OK,

Thanks to Kedar as well as this thread, i've got 8 x 8 GB sticks (64GB total) seem-ingly stable.

16-18-18-38
2400
1.40v

Before I couldn't even get it to post let alone make it to Windows. I didnt mess with any other settings as I really dont understand any of them!

What bench should I run (to compare to yours) and I'll update this post with a screenie.

For now, shameless plug: (Yes, I used all 8 x slots for LOOKS ONLY!)

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0855.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0854.jpg.html


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> OK,
> 
> Thanks to Kedar as well as this thread, i've got 8 x 8 GB sticks (64GB total) seem-ingly stable.
> 
> 16-18-18-38
> 2400
> 1.40v
> 
> Before I couldn't even get it to post let alone make it to Windows. I didnt mess with any other settings as I really dont understand any of them!
> 
> What bench should I run (to compare to yours) and I'll update this post with a screenie.
> 
> For now, shameless plug: (Yes, I used all 8 x slots for LOOKS ONLY!)
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0855.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0854.jpg.html


What was it you changed to get it from not posting to stable running that you found out from Kadar???


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> OK,
> 
> Thanks to Kedar as well as this thread, i've got 8 x 8 GB sticks (64GB total) seem-ingly stable.
> 
> 16-18-18-38
> 2400
> 1.40v
> 
> Before I couldn't even get it to post let alone make it to Windows. I didnt mess with any other settings as I really dont understand any of them!
> 
> What bench should I run (to compare to yours) and I'll update this post with a screenie.
> 
> For now, shameless plug: (Yes, I used all 8 x slots for LOOKS ONLY!)]


Try 2666 if you're using the 100 strap. It can be just as easy or easier then 2400 to get and most 2400 RAM will do 2666.









Run the AIDA Extreme memory and cache benchmark.


----------



## Badass1982

I will try that thx. My RAM is the F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK kit, so 2800Mhz but I'd be happy with 2666Mhz


----------



## KedarWolf

Got 4.6GHZ CPU on my 5960x , 4.5GHZ cache stable for my 24/7 overclock.









Had to set an aggressive pump/fan profile to keep temps down during stress testing but i know gaming etc. my CPU temps won't go near that high.









I also ran the AIDA Extreme cache stress test as per Jpmboy one hour and passed.









Still, as you can see from this log my temps stress testing are within reason.

CoreTemp.txt 59k .txt file


RealBench one hour.











Here are BIOS screenshots. I'm so happy to be able to get 4.6/4.5!! Been a productive weekend.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> What was it you changed to get it from not posting to stable running that you found out from Kadar???


Hi bro. A couple of things:

1. Trying 1.4v I've been overclocking (and thus over volting) CPUs for a long time. But Ive never over-volted memory. And when you type in 1.4v into the vDimm fields in the R5E bios, the number goes "purple" which I think is supposed to indicate a real danger zone. So I'd set in 1.35v during my previous attempt at getting the system to boot

2. Timings. I've never manually entered a memory timing (not speed, I mean timings). I always left them set to auto. And what I noticed this time is, when I dropped in the new 8 x sticks, I think Auto was leaving it set incorrectly. I had always assumed auto would take its timings from the memory specs itself, but this time I manually entered them in

3. Putting them in a pair each time. Originally, I dropped in all 8 x dimms on the first boot. This time, I installed them 2 at a time, booted,and shut down. Installed 2 more, etc, until I got all 8 in.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try 2666 if you're using the 100 strap. It can be just as easy or easier then 2400 to get and most 2400 RAM will do 2666.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run the AIDA Extreme memory and cache benchmark.


Thx for that idea. Previously (on the old set of 8 x sticks), I had only tired 2400 and their rated speed of 3000 (which wouldn't post). On this new set, I have only tried 2400 because I finally got it working with all 8 and didnt want to mess it up by trying 3000 again.

I just tried 2666 and it posted/booted fine on the first try.

I have AIDA extreme (latest version) and I don't see a cache or generic memory bench.

I ran:

Memory read (at 2666) and got:
60659 MB/s

Memory Write:
48048 MB/s

Mem Copy:
75006 Mb/s

Mem Latency:
66.8 ns


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Thx for that idea. Previously (on the old set of 8 x sticks), I had only tired 2400 and their rated speed of 3000 (which wouldn't post). On this new set, I have only tried 2400 because I finally got it working with all 8 and didnt want to mess it up by trying 3000 again.
> 
> I just tried 2666 and it posted/booted fine on the first try.
> 
> I have AIDA extreme (latest version) and I don't see a cache or generic memory bench.
> 
> I ran:
> 
> Memory read (at 2666) and got:
> 60659 MB/s
> 
> Memory Write:
> 48048 MB/s
> 
> Mem Copy:
> 75006 Mb/s
> 
> Mem Latency:
> 66.8 ns






But I have really good 13-13-14-33 1T timings and loaded the Samsung 4x8GB 1.65v 2666 preset as well.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Hi bro. A couple of things:
> 
> 1. Trying 1.4v I've been overclocking (and thus over volting) CPUs for a long time. But Ive never over-volted memory. And when you type in 1.4v into the vDimm fields in the R5E bios, the number goes "purple" which I think is supposed to indicate a real danger zone. So I'd set in 1.35v during my previous attempt at getting the system to boot
> 
> 2. Timings. I've never manually entered a memory timing (not speed, I mean timings). I always left them set to auto. And what I noticed this time is, when I dropped in the new 8 x sticks, I think Auto was leaving it set incorrectly. I had always assumed auto would take its timings from the memory specs itself, but this time I manually entered them in
> 
> 3. Putting them in a pair each time. Originally, I dropped in all 8 x dimms on the first boot. This time, I installed them 2 at a time, booted,and shut down. Installed 2 more, etc, until I got all 8 in.


1.4v is fine for 24/7 but you likely don't want to go any higher then that unless you're trying to get faster speeds and better timings for benchmarking and only should run it for the duration of the benches. . If you go 1.39 you'll be yellow again so it's really not that much of a step up.


----------



## skypine27

Thx for the info

I will stick with 1.4v then (its an on/off gaming machine)

Found the bench, thanks:

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/Untitled.jpg.html

I noticed your north bridge has a different clock than mine? I didn't even know you could change that??


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Thx for the info
> 
> I will stick with 1.4v then (its an on/off gaming machine)
> 
> Found the bench, thanks:
> 
> I noticed your north bridge has a different clock than mine? I didn't even know you could change that??




I'd try 42 to start, min and max, and maybe 1.1v to 1.2v.

The voltage you change here.


----------



## Vipercat

hey guys

check my lates build. R5E, overclock [email protected] and also I can overlock to [email protected] both with 3200mhz speed. I think I hive a good chip.. 5820k

I'm working on modding my case IN WIN 909.


























Not done yea,


----------



## Vipercat

hi


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try 42 to start, min and max, and maybe 1.1v to 1.2v.
> 
> The voltage you change here.


hi

if you hive a good chip, then you can do 4,7ghz @ 1.388v ram @ 2666mgz , straight on all the core.

cpu core ratio limit 47

min cpu cashe ratio 30

max cpu cashe ratio 47

what type of ram you hive?

I hive corsair LPX 3466.

in gaming im @ [email protected] ram 3300mgz 1.378v full load my temp for cpu 56c tops. i7-5820k
this is with one 360 dual extreme EK rad/ plus gtx-980 ti in the loop, MB full mono bitpower R5E.

my msi godlike MB wouldn't pass 4.4ghz unless i increase vcore to 1.44v just to get 4.5ghz at times it would reboot itself.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hi
> 
> if you hive a good chip, then you can do 4,7ghz @ 1.388v ram @ 2666mgz , straight on all the core.
> 
> cpu core ratio limit 47
> 
> min cpu cashe ratio 30
> 
> max cpu cashe ratio 47
> 
> what type of ram you hive?
> 
> I hive corsair LPX 3466.
> 
> in gaming im @ [email protected] ram 3300mgz 1.378v full load my temp for cpu 56c tops. i7-5820k
> this is with one 360 dual extreme EK rad/ plus gtx-980 ti in the loop, MB full mono bitpower R5E.
> 
> my msi godlike MB wouldn't pass 4.4ghz unless i increase vcore to 1.44v just to get 4.5ghz at times it would reboot itself.


Corsair Vengeance LPX 8x16GB 3000 but can only get it to run at 2666.







Still, is good for 128GB of RAM.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 8x16GB 3000 but can only get it to run at 2666.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, is good for 128GB of RAM.


LPX chip hive alot of head room for overclocking. i would try 3200 and down clock to 45 @ with a base clock of 101.0

if the system boot, then goto back in bios and change the ""CPU system Agent voltage"" increase voltage 1.275v. this will help to stable your overclock and memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 8x16GB 3000 but can only get it to run at 2666.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, is good for 128GB of RAM.


you are one of the few that could actually compete *HERE*.








(stage 3)

Beware - it is a grueling AVX-based benchmark. requires really stable OC and good cooling.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Does anyone know if Batch# matters on the 5960X like it has in the past? The only documentation on updates to the 5960X I can find on Intel site is dated 2014 and hasn't made any changes to them. But I feel like after 2 years they have most likely made some significant fixes. i.e. the stepping level identifier on the batch# 5960X is usually A B or C, but the doc doesn't show anything about any changes.

I ask because I saw a post on ROG forums talking about how the the J batch is performing so well with higher clocks and lower vcore, and I'd like to know how to make sure I get the most up to date 5960X.


----------



## Sorphius

People tend to swear by J batch, but its still a lottery.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> People tend to swear by J batch, but its still a lottery.


still a lottery, because there will always be variation even within a batch - but I don't think it can really be denied that a more revised/updated batch would perform better. Just from looking at the revision notes on the stepping specs 6th gen it seems kind of obvious.


----------



## ChronoBodi

so apparently there's a 10 core 6950x, so I heard.

for me, not worth it if they price it at $1500...

but if they do a $1000 price, maybe.... maybe.... especially with Microcenter often doing deals on it.

Im just not sure, i know its the latest and greatest, but.... eh, dude, I have a 8 core intel already.

we don't know how well a 10 core Broadwell-E overclocks, so we will see.


----------



## Jpmboy

@KedarWolf

you're welcome.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are one of the few that could actually compete *HERE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stage 3)
> 
> Beware - it is a grueling AVX-based benchmark. requires really stable OC and good cooling.


I did benchmark last night and got to last stress test and my system reboot. that's ok I no why.

when I got my asus R5E. the first time I boot it, it started smoking near sata port and near cpu fan header. I send to asus support. then they
send back to me, same board. they repair the board. but they didn't, same boot code 76. and no power on cpu2 fan header.

after talking to then. they well replace it with new board or upgrade R5E. so guess they will be making a new board Rampage Extreme.

but I will try to night, I have diff profile OC that I will try..


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @KedarWolf
> 
> you're welcome.


----------



## KedarWolf

Got in touch with the guy I bought my Corsair AX1500i off new. Have to RMA it.He sent me the PDF of the receipt. Strange unless I max out the voltages of my rails on my AX1200i in Corsair Link I instantly reboot when running y-cruncher. Took me a long time to figure out with higher cache and CPU voltages the PSU was the issue. I'm drawing too much power and over-current protection on the rails kicks in causing the reboots.


----------



## Vipercat

logo's need to work on more....

this is sample...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Got in touch with the guy I bought my Corsair AX1500i off new. Have to RMA it.He sent me the PDF of the receipt. Strange unless I max out the voltages of my rails on my AX1200i in Corsair Link I instantly reboot when running y-cruncher. Took me a long time to figure out with higher cache and CPU voltages the PSU was the issue. I'm drawing too much power and over-current protection on the rails kicks in causing the reboots.


It's the AVX power demand. I've OCP'd my 1500i twice.








(i'd advise against defeating that fail-safe)


----------



## alancsalt

So what puts out more power than the 1500i? (I'd just run two of them)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Does anyone know if Batch# matters on the 5960X like it has in the past? The only documentation on updates to the 5960X I can find on Intel site is dated 2014 and hasn't made any changes to them. But I feel like after 2 years they have most likely made some significant fixes. i.e. the stepping level identifier on the batch# 5960X is usually A B or C, but the doc doesn't show anything about any changes.
> 
> I ask because I saw a post on ROG forums talking about how the the J batch is performing so well with higher clocks and lower vcore, and I'd like to know how to make sure I get the most up to date 5960X.


Don't go by batch, go by serial number. I'd pick a 2W chip over a 35XX any day of the week. =)


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are one of the few that could actually compete *HERE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stage 3)
> 
> Beware - it is a grueling AVX-based benchmark. requires really stable OC and good cooling.


question.

Is this stage 3 below. because it still running. 4:15am today


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So what puts out more power than the 1500i? (I'd just run two of them)


nothing I know of. I'm starting to think it's not the PSU, but the MB's OCP - maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> question.
> 
> Is this stage 3 below. because it still running. 4:15am today


you are running his stress test. I think you could call that set up AVX stable.









Use the java GUI to run the benchmarks.


----------



## Vipercat

Ran 5 hours stress completely stable 18 threats


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Ran 5 hours stress completely stable 18 threats


nice. the stage 3 benchmark uses 49GB of ram, or... a swapfile. So it's really a disk benchmark unless you have 64GB of ram.


----------



## Vipercat

So which stage I do 1, 2

The continuous stress is. not reported


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Ran 5 hours stress completely stable 18 threats


We don't take threats lightly here


----------



## Vipercat

this what got so far.

Pi-25m

http://snap.hwbot.org/2016/04/06/6651a36bfaabee3c4cfd854e279f4bedbbbb47a8.png

Pi-1b
http://snap.hwbot.org/2016/04/06/9e38ff218eee39c75bcbd76e5936a69f1b3c3b29.png


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Don't go by batch, go by serial number. I'd pick a 2W chip over a 35XX any day of the week. =)


Could you explain why?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing I know of. I'm starting to think it's not the PSU, but the MB's OCP - maybe?
> you are running his stress test. I think you could call that set up AVX stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the java GUI to run the benchmarks.


When I raised the rails from 30 to 40 in Corsair Link it stopped rebooting from y-cruncher.


----------



## KedarWolf

I find y-cruncher a really good way to see if your PC is stable. If not, blue screens or erors in the program. I dropped down to 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.5 cache and mess with the voltages to get the 10,000,000 one to run. Now I'm fully RealBench and HCI MemTest stable. still need to check my cache with AIDA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I raised the rails from 30 to 40 in Corsair Link it stopped rebooting from y-cruncher.


When I first got this 1500i (like 2 years ago I think) I set it to single rail and max on the other rails. Guess I should check again.. but the shutdown I experienced was at 4.8 and > 1.4V.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> this what got so far.
> 
> Pi-25m
> http://snap.hwbot.org/2016/04/06/6651a36bfaabee3c4cfd854e279f4bedbbbb47a8.png
> Pi-1b
> http://snap.hwbot.org/2016/04/06/9e38ff218eee39c75bcbd76e5936a69f1b3c3b29.png


you have HT on right? 25m seems slow... speedstep disabled? what win version>?


----------



## Vipercat

Windows 10 pro 64bit 1151(OS Build 10586.164)

speedstep disabled? what in bios?


----------



## Sorphius

Question for those of you running in the 4.4ghz+ range with your 5960x: What are your temps like, and what cooling do you use? (not just "custom loop... what's your radiator size/fan speed/etc?).

I have an overclocked 5960x (4.6k @ 1.275v) and two 980tis being cooled by a 560mm radiator, a 480mm radiator, and a 280mm radiator with fans all spinning between 400-750rpm. Overall my temps are fine (60s-70s on the CPU, high 30s on GPUs after 1h of RealBench), but the cpu temps are a little higher than I was expecting from this much radiator space and there's an uneven temperature distribution across the chip during stress testing, with cores 1/3/5 running in the low 70s compared the all the others in the mid 60s.

I know that these temperatures are fine and perfectly safe, but the disparity between the odd-numbered cores and even-numbered ones annoys me and makes me want to drain and disassemble my loop to reseat the cooler. Is that worth considering? Or should I just forgot about the temperature difference and deal?

In a similar vein, can anyone tell me the exact core layout on the 5960x from this picture?


What's up/down/left/right when it's mounted on the mobo, and which which core is which?


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Windows 10 pro 64bit 1151(OS Build 10586.164)
> 
> speedstep disabled? what in bios?


What i hive install Now. (Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz (PC4-27700) C1-(CMK16GX4M4B3466C16)

also in bios the memory is to set @ 3200 1.35v
And bios is read 3200 15-15-15-36

But on test it read CL15-17-17-34-390-2T, can that be the reason Pi-25 is slow.

I just found something very funny. My graphic card doesn't show up IN THE BIOS SETTING, Not even in CPU-Z.








HELP ME


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> What i hive install Now. (Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz (PC4-27700) C1-(CMK16GX4M4B3466C16)
> 
> also in bios the memory is to set @ 3200 1.35v
> And bios is read 3200 15-15-15-36
> 
> But on test it read CL15-17-17-34-390-2T, can that be the reason Pi-25 is slow.
> 
> I just found something very funny. My graphic card doesn't show up IN THE BIOS SETTING, Not even in CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP ME


Whoops my bad. i forgot to install the driver's

But still can't see bios setting PCIE card slot all are empty?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On the 100 strap 3200 can be easier to get than 3000. I'd try that as well. you just may have to raise your main timings like from 14-14-15-34 1T to 15-15-16-35 1T or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at 2666 you should be able to do 12-12-13-32 1T or lower or say 13-13-14-33 1T. It's the 2666 better timings that can make it faster than 3000.


Well ... I'm back









I thought my 4500/100 strap was stable. It wasn't. Aida stability test proved me wrong. I tried many things ... too many to mention ... and it's not the point of this post anyway.

I've reverted back to 125 strap, applied the "4x4GB Samsung S-Side 1.5v 3000", applied a few other tweaks - and I'm up to 4500 with 4375 cache. C-states active, Fully manual disabled

CPU Core voltage offset: +0.240
CPU Cache voltage offset: +0.330
System Agent Voltage offset: +0.320

Runs idle at 12x with 0.9920v on the CPU, CPU-z reports 1.32v @ 4500 (http://valid.x86.fr/qe2kpr) temps are good, XTU benchmark good (1843) - and more importantly, I'm stable with 5+ minute runs in XTU and Aida. No crashes with anything else I do either.

A few screenies for those that are interested.

    

Temp graph during 3x 5 minute tests, Aida, XTU CPU, XTU Memory

 

BIOS basics

    

... and the full hit for anyone that wants to print out and try at home









4500_125_36x_35x_3000_4x4GBSamsungS-Side1.5v3000-A.zip 2787k .zip file


4500_125_36x_35x_3000_4x4GBSamsungS-Side1.5v3000-B.zip 2624k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Windows 10 pro 64bit 1151(OS Build 10586.164)
> 
> speedstep disabled? what in bios?


Yes, in bios...or open windows power plan and select high performance (set min proc state to 100%) you can go back to balanced after the benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> What i hive install Now. (Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz (PC4-27700) C1-(CMK16GX4M4B3466C16)
> 
> also in bios the memory is to set @ 3200 1.35v
> And bios is read 3200 15-15-15-36
> 
> But on test it read CL15-17-17-34-390-2T, can that be the reason Pi-25 is slow.
> 
> I just found something very funny. My graphic card doesn't show up IN THE BIOS SETTING, Not even in CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP ME


driver install.
- you figured it out.
I've not seen CPUZ report incorrect ram timings before. check your bios to be sure it is not 15-17.. also, set 2T to 1T (add 25-50mV VDram. DDR4 is very comfortable with 1.4V and higher so no worry. Probabl;y should not enable XMP on x99 with that ram kit (cycle thru XMP without doing a clrcmos) - it must be a z170 QVL kit at 3466. Just enter the timings manually.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> What i hive install Now. (Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 DRAM 3466MHz (PC4-27700) C1-(CMK16GX4M4B3466C16)
> 
> also in bios the memory is to set @ 3200 1.35v
> And bios is read 3200 15-15-15-36
> 
> But on test it read CL15-17-17-34-390-2T, can that be the reason Pi-25 is slow.
> 
> I just found something very funny. My graphic card doesn't show up IN THE BIOS SETTING, Not even in CPU-Z.
> 
> HELP ME


Check your card with GPU-Z but if it doesn't show in the BIOS probably won't show with GPU-Z.

I dunno.


----------



## KedarWolf

I found I wasn't stable when I ran y-cruncher at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.5GHZ cache.









I dropped down to 4.5/4.5 and y-cruncher completes just fine. RealBench, AIDA cache stress test and HCI MemTest are good too. I did have to put my cache memory at 1.3 to get it stable at the 4.5 but my CPU is 1.225 so my temps hover around 70C while RealBenching and don't peak any higher then 76C during the most stressful parts of the test. While RealBenching two cores spiked briefly at 76C once in awhile , then were around 70-74C most of the time or lower.

JPMboy, is 1.3v cache going to be trouble for me? I think that's about as high as you want to go 24/7 CPU or cache, right?

Only settings different from last post of my bios screenies.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Some have asked for a zip file of my bios screens, here is.

Pictures.zip 4645k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I found I wasn't stable when I ran y-cruncher at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.5GHZ cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped down to 4.5/4.5 and y-cruncher completes just fine. RealBench, AIDA cache stress test and HCI MemTest are good too. I did have to put my cache memory at 1.3 to get it stable at the 4.5 but my CPU is 1.225 so my temps hover around 70C while RealBenching and don't peak any higher then 76C during the most stressful parts of the test. While RealBenching two cores spiked briefly at 76C once in awhile , then were around 70-74C most of the time or lower.
> 
> JPMboy, is 1.3v cache going to be trouble for me? I think that's about as high as you want to go 24/7 CPU or cache, right?
> 
> Only settings different from last post of my bios screenies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some have asked for a zip file of my bios screens, here is.
> 
> Pictures.zip 4645k .zip file


1.3 cache is a bit high for my liking if we're talking 24/7 (brief benchmarking is a different thing). Basically, in most 24/7 use scenarios (unless you move huge blocks of data 24/7) cache at 4.5 vs 4.3 is not detectable outside of specific benchmarks. you may find than lowering cache will buy some core frequency too. I find that cache heats th ecpu as much as core.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, in bios...or open windows power plan and select high performance (set min proc state to 100%) you can go back to balanced after the benchmark.
> driver install.
> - you figured it out.
> I've not seen CPUZ report incorrect ram timings before. check your bios to be sure it is not 15-17.. also, set 2T to 1T (add 25-50mV VDram. DDR4 is very comfortable with 1.4V and higher so no worry. Probabl;y should not enable XMP on x99 with that ram kit (cycle thru XMP without doing a clrcmos) - it must be a z170 QVL kit at 3466. Just enter the timings manually.


Yeah i figure that.

So Don't really need XMP on for x99, Just do timing better?

just got off phone asus rma support, they don't hive any more rampage v extreme for replaement to send back to me, They said they will upgrade me with a new MB. It kinda slipped out of his mouth, New Rampage VI Extreme.

Don't quote me on that, its just what heard. instead of getting a reimbursement.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yeah i figure that.
> 
> So Don't really need XMP on for x99, Just do timing better?
> 
> just got off phone asus rma support, they don't hive any more rampage v extreme for replaement to send back to me, They said they will upgrade me with a new MB. It kinda slipped out of his mouth, New Rampage VI Extreme.
> 
> Don't quote me on that, its just what heard. instead of getting a reimbursement.


It's a foregone conclusion that they'll put out a new set of x99 boards for Broadwell-E. EVGA and MSI have already teased theirs (MSI's Carbon one looks sick as hell); it's only a matter of time until ASUS does the same.

As for XMP, the Rampage V Extreme doesn't officially support speeds that high and that kit's most likely optimized for Z170. Ergo, the timings and voltage for the XMP profile will be off.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.3 cache is a bit high for my liking if we're talking 24/7 (brief benchmarking is a different thing). Basically, in most 24/7 use scenarios (unless you move huge blocks of data 24/7) cache at 4.5 vs 4.3 is not detectable outside of specific benchmarks. you may find than lowering cache will buy some core frequency too. I find that cache heats th ecpu as much as core.


Got it at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache. Y-Cruncher PI 10B ran well.

Only changes from some posts back.

Edit: Now temps are hovering around 65C while RealBenching.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yeah i figure that.
> 
> So Don't really need XMP on for x99, Just do timing better?
> 
> just got off phone asus rma support, they don't hive any more rampage v extreme for replaement to send back to me, They said they will upgrade me with a new MB. It kinda slipped out of his mouth, New Rampage VI Extreme.
> 
> Don't quote me on that, its just what heard. instead of getting a reimbursement.


that's good news. what wrong with the board?
Anyway as said, the xmp for z170 kits (ands that kit iois not on the QVL for the RVE, is not advisable. just set up the ram manually.
*this thread may help*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Got it at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache. Y-Cruncher PI 10B ran well.
> 
> Only changes from some posts back.
> 
> Edit: Now temps are hovering around 65C while RealBenching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NIce! Really - mere mortals canot tell cache at 4.4 from 4.7 or what ever spread you want. Maybe with 128GB of ram and large datasets. but that's the extreme.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's good news. what wrong with the board?
> Anyway as said, the xmp for z170 kits (ands that kit iois not on the QVL for the RVE, is not advisable. just set up the ram manually.
> *this thread may help*.
> NIce! Really - mere mortals canot tell cache at 4.4 from 4.7 or what ever spread you want. Maybe with 128GB of ram and large datasets. but that's the extreme.


The first time i boot the board it when up in smoke, near sata ports and cpu fan header, try to reboot again and wouldn't pass 76 code....i don't think they did any repair, because the burn trace's are still there.. That's ok, I'm getting a new board soon. i hope to get soon. i happen to hive lottery chip 5820k can OC 4.7 and 4.8 with 1.295 to 1.378v. [email protected] 1.250v and [email protected] [email protected] 1.358 to 1.378v all are windows 10 pro bootable.. 4.7 stable with BF4 4K....but some time the graphic driver cash.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Well ... I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my 4500/100 strap was stable. It wasn't. Aida stability test proved me wrong. I tried many things ... too many to mention ... and it's not the point of this post anyway.
> 
> I've reverted back to 125 strap, applied the "4x4GB Samsung S-Side 1.5v 3000", applied a few other tweaks - and I'm up to 4500 with 4375 cache. C-states active, Fully manual disabled
> 
> CPU Core voltage offset: +0.240
> CPU Cache voltage offset: +0.330
> System Agent Voltage offset: +0.320
> 
> Runs idle at 12x with 0.9920v on the CPU, CPU-z reports 1.32v @ 4500 (http://valid.x86.fr/qe2kpr) temps are good, XTU benchmark good (1843) - and more importantly, I'm stable with 5+ minute runs in XTU and Aida. No crashes with anything else I do either.
> 
> A few screenies for those that are interested.
> 
> Temp graph during 3x 5 minute tests, Aida, XTU CPU, XTU Memory
> 
> BIOS basics
> 
> ... and the full hit for anyone that wants to print out and try at home


You'll want to do more stress testing then those to be sure your stable.

RealBench 2.43 at least an hour. http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3434_realbench_hwbot_edition_v2.43_now_available_plus_guide_and_beta_contest

AIDA Extreme stress test, cache only at least an hour and HCI MemTest overnight http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html

Run MemTest several times, once for each thread, like a 5960X, MemTest running 16 instances, divide 90% of your Ram by 16 so say if you have 16GBx1024=16384 16384x90%=14746 14746 divided by 16 threads you'd run each MemTest at 921MB. Change each one according to which CPU you have the total number of threads, like a 5930k would be 12 threads and the total amount of your memory times 1024, 90% of that, divided by your number of threads.

Even AIDA running with all the stress tests on except for storage and GPU I found has found errors at times an hour into the run.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'll want to do more stress testing then those to be sure your stable.
> 
> RealBench 2.43 at least an hour. http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3434_realbench_hwbot_edition_v2.43_now_available_plus_guide_and_beta_contest
> 
> AIDA Extreme stress test, cache only at least an hour and HCI MemTest overnight http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html
> 
> Run MemTest several times, once for each thread, like a 5960X, MemTest running 16 instances, divide 90% of your Ram by 16 so say if you have 16GBx1024=16384 16384x90%=14746 14746 divided by 16 threads you'd run each MemTest at 921MB. Change each one according to which CPU you have the total number of threads, like a 5930k would be 12 threads and the total amount of your memory times 1024, 90% of that, divided by your number of threads.
> 
> Even AIDA running with all the stress tests on except for storage and GPU I found has found errors at times an hour into the run.


You are, of course, absolutely correct. Time is an issue at the moment, I don't want to leave any stress test running while i'm AFKB.

I managed to squeeze in a a 30 minute AIDA and a 5x loop RealBench. No issues so far - and it's a huge improvement on my 100 strap 4500, I couldn't even do 2 minutes stability / stress test in anything.

I expect that I will run into issues when I do longer runs. I'll be back.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Got it at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache. Y-Cruncher PI 10B ran well.
> 
> Edit: Now temps are hovering around 65C while RealBenching.


Ran RealBench two hours using 64GB RAM, HCI MemTest for 10 hours while I'm at work and AIDA Extreme cache stress test one hour, all passed.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> We don't take threats lightly here


I caught that.

TCO


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, is there any special procedure when installing Win 10 on the m.2 slot? I checked the manual and it only mentions toggling between the m.2 or auto for the PCIe slot. Do I just flip it to m.2 and install Winders 10 as per normal?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'll want to do more stress testing then those to be sure your stable.
> 
> RealBench 2.43 at least an hour. http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3434_realbench_hwbot_edition_v2.43_now_available_plus_guide_and_beta_contest


RealBench stable for one hour ....

Looking at my voltages ... and thinking.

CPU was maxing out at 1.3120, Cache maxing out at 1.2813.

Is it right to keep below 1.40 with both? Does this change when using 125 strap?

Temps during test, if interested!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, is there any special procedure when installing Win 10 on the m.2 slot? I checked the manual and it only mentions toggling between the m.2 or auto for the PCIe slot. Do I just flip it to m.2 and install Winders 10 as per normal?


I don't know if there's an official procedure, but, I unplugged all other drives - then installed.

Not much help, sorry!


----------



## MR-e

I would keep CPU at or under 1.35V, and Cache at or under 1.20V for 24/7 overclocked usage.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I would keep CPU at or under 1.35V, and Cache at or under 1.20V for 24/7 overclocked usage.


Hmm. Cache at 1.20 is slightly worrying

I've got c-states active and not running in fully manual mode, therefore, i'm only hitting 1.2813v when running at 100%.

Sits a lot lower when idle.

CPU: 0.9920
Cache: 1.0719


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> The first time i boot the board it when up in smoke, near sata ports and cpu fan header, try to reboot again and wouldn't pass 76 code....i don't think they did any repair, because the burn trace's are still there.. That's ok, I'm getting a new board soon. i hope to get soon. i happen to hive lottery chip 5820k can OC 4.7 and 4.8 with 1.295 to 1.378v. [email protected] 1.250v and [email protected] [email protected] 1.358 to 1.378v all are windows 10 pro bootable.. 4.7 stable with BF4 4K....but some time the graphic driver cash.


Yeah I try manual timing it didn't work me.

XMP only 3200 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / boot stable
3400 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / some what boot stable
3466 T2 CL15-17-17-34 /boot stable
3000 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / boot stable

I Just don't understand why Pi test was slow 1.299 and secon [email protected] T1 setting was 1.340

did the Pi test again with OC at [email protected] / 3000 T1 CL15-17-17-34 and still slow at 1,340 sec

OC fix, intel speedstep disable/ turbo disable


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yeah I try manual timing it didn't work me.
> 
> XMP only 3200 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / boot stable
> 3400 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / some what boot stable
> 3466 T2 CL15-17-17-34 /boot stable
> 3000 T1 CL15-17-17-34 / boot stable
> 
> I Just don't understand why Pi test was slow 1.299 and secon [email protected] T1 setting was 1.340
> 
> did the Pi test again with OC at [email protected] / 3000 T1 CL15-17-17-34 and still slow at 1,340 sec
> 
> OC fix, intel speedstep disable/ turbo disable


I just confirm with corsair tech support today...these memory module kit are for X99 intel board.
(CORSAIR Vengeance LPX DDR4 DRAM Desktop Memory
Designed for High-Performance Overclocking on Intel X99 Motherboards) from wed-site.


----------



## Badass1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Got it at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache. Y-Cruncher PI 10B ran well.
> 
> Only changes from some posts back.
> 
> Edit: Now temps are hovering around 65C while RealBenching.


curious.....did u set the RAM profile that is selected in your BIOS screenies? I have 64GB RAM but am having a hard time overclocking my chip successfully unless I pump tons of voltage into it.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> curious.....did u set the RAM profile that is selected in your BIOS screenies? I have 64GB RAM but am having a hard time overclocking my chip successfully unless I pump tons of voltage into it.


Yes, I selected the Samsung 8x8GB 1.5v 3000 preset.

Edit: Check in AIDA under SPD, make sure your RAM is Samsung though.









Second edit: I'm using 2666 RAM speed, with the 3000 preset.


----------



## Badass1982

My ram is definitely samsung as i checked the serial number its G.Skill and its A500 which is Samsung DDR4 chips. I cant belive the OC you were able to get on your 5960X with 128gb OF RAM , since I upgraded to 64GB I've had so much trouble reaching 4.5 Ghz its crazy.

Got quite a big thread going on over at ROG forums on my OC since upgrade.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77852-Upgraded-my-RAM-and-now-struggling-to-keep-OC/page13

Still not giving up the ghost yet I know my chip can reach 4.5Ghz.....My RAM is currently at 2800 (it's rated speed) but I have no issue dropping it to 2666Mhz.


----------



## Badass1982

So does that mean your RAM is rated for 2666 but the profile makes it run at 3000mhz or not?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> So does that mean your RAM is rated for 2666 but the profile makes it run at 3000mhz or not?


No, it sets the timings in the 3000 profile but the speed I run it at is 2666.

So, set 2666 in first picture, load preset second picture, and thirdly change it back 13-13-14-33 1T in third picture. You may need to raise the 13-13-14-33 higher and go 2T.





First thing you want to try is raising your System Agent voltage and your DRAM and DRAM Eventual voltage.

Mind you start at your DRAM rated voltage for your memory and go higher from there. If it's 1.2v start with that, then raise it .03 or so, if it's rated at 1.35v, start with that and raise it .02 at a time until it'll it finds all channels in the BIOS and is stable. Too high of RAM voltages can increase temps and try to keep it under 1.4v for 24/7 OC. Too much voltage can make it unstable as well. I keep DRAM voltage .01 higher the DRAM Eventual voltage so like 1.37v-1.36v. System agent start at .95 and you can go as high as 1.15. Too much or too little can cause stability.

Edit: Oh, and try DRAM Power Phase Control both on Optimized and Extreme.



Start your CPU Input voltage at about 1.88v and go higher but most get best results around 1.95v.












I added a zip file.with all my OC related BIOS settings. Even the SpeedStep and C-States and other settings can affect a stable overclock.

4.5GHZBiosScreenshots.zip 3518k .zip file


Yes, all this is a pain but you have no idea how much messing in bios I did to get all this stable and to settle on this O/C.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Could you explain why?


I've been through a variety of 2011 chips. Of the 8 recent ones I've tested 4 5960X the 2W chips did much better.

And 4 5820K's the 2W chips were top performers. One was doing 4.6 @ 1.255. Cache and IMC also seems to be stronger. Just a correlation I've encountered from recent batches. J & L

Let's just say that if I were binning chips and I see a variety of batches I would pick a 2W chip 100% of the time. Never failed me.

Has anyone tried 8x16GB DS sammys yet on this board ?

I'm tempted to get 8x8GB SS sammys to hit 3200 24/7 or maybe gamble with 4x16GB DS Sammy.


----------



## Badass1982

Anyone know what the 96 Q code means?? It says in the manual pci bus assign resources......?????


----------



## Badass1982

Tried to mirror some of your settings in my Bios and I couldn't even get it to post once. I was getting varying Q coodes from 69 to 90 to bd , really strange, I'll upload my bios screenshots tomorrow and youll see why I'm not 100% happy with my OC , having to run the CPU and Cache at 1.35 doesn't please me!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Tried to mirror some of your settings in my Bios and I couldn't even get it to post once. I was getting varying Q coodes from 69 to 90 to bd , really strange, I'll upload my bios screenshots tomorrow and youll see why I'm not 100% happy with my OC , having to run the CPU and Cache at 1.35 doesn't please me!


Some CPUs do better on the 125 Strap. Might want to try that.

Edit: And you likely need more CPU voltage, not many will do 4.5GHZ with 1.21v.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> RealBench stable for one hour ....
> 
> Looking at my voltages ... and thinking.
> 
> CPU was maxing out at 1.3120, Cache maxing out at 1.2813.
> 
> Is it right to keep below 1.40 with both? Does this change when using 125 strap?
> 
> Temps during test, if interested!


Can you post a zip with screens of your 125 strap BIOS settings for badass?

And yes, I'd manually set your voltages, you'll want under 1.3 CPU, 1.2 cache like JPMboy said.


----------



## KedarWolf

What would be the best way for me to set offset voltages, JPMboy, and any suggestions in changing my settings?









I'm HCI MemTest, RealBench 64GB and AIDA Extreme cache test stable.









BiosKedar.zip 3517k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kimir

Simple, change full manual to disabled. Core voltage to adaptive mode, Additional turbo voltage to the value you had in manual.
If you want to use offset for cache, you'll have to put a certain offset then measure while in windows under load to see what it give and do the math to make it the value you had in manual.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> What would be the best way for me to set offset voltages, JPMboy, and any suggestions in changing my settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm HCI MemTest, RealBench 64GB and AIDA Extreme cache test stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BiosKedar.zip 3517k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As Kimir said - disablefull manual mode, and either auto offset + known-good vcore in turbo, or 5mV offset and the rest in turbo. With thast much ram... start with fixed cache voltage then switch to offset once you get everything else locked down. VSA becomes and offset too, so you'll need to boot to bios and check the stock VSA then offset from that. On the R5E it's pretty spot on. LAstly verify idle and load voltages with AID64.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Simple, change full manual to disabled. Core voltage to adaptive mode, Additional turbo voltage to the value you had in manual.
> If you want to use offset for cache, you'll have to put a certain offset then measure while in windows under load to see what it give and do the math to make it the value you had in manual.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can you post a zip with screens of your 125 strap BIOS settings for badass?
> 
> And yes, I'd manually set your voltages, you'll want under 1.3 CPU, 1.2 cache like JPMboy said.


I'd be delighted to share my BIOS with badass.

Please see this post, lost at the bottom underneath "... and the full hit for anyone that wants to print out and try at home"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/8690#post_25055582

*Note:

Consider these to be the "Spinal Tap" overclock.

I'm running 4500 CPU (36x) and 4375 Cache (35x) and c-states are active. Fully manual mode is disabled and voltages are a bit on the high side. The memory timings have been set by using the "4x4GB Samsung S-Side 1.5v 3000" preset.

Quoted target voltages are:

CPU: 1.30
Cache: 1.20

I am hitting the following when stress testing:

CPU: 1.3120
Cache: 1.2813

Therefore, it sounds like the following needs to change:

CPU Core Voltage Offset: From 0.240 down 0.012 giving 0.220 (at a guess?)
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: From 0.330 down .0813 giving 0.240 / 0.250 (at a guess?)

These values are guesses because I think the adjustment is not linear



Final screen shot showing my maximum temps and voltages at the end of a one hour realbench.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Some CPUs do better on the 125 Strap. .


I think i'm one of them!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can you post a zip with screens of your 125 strap BIOS settings for badass?
> 
> And yes, I'd manually set your voltages, you'll want under 1.3 CPU, 1.2 cache like JPMboy said.


Done and Thanks. I'm taking a moment or two to consider how comfortable I am exceeding these by my values.

My current thoughts are that I would be comfortable with these voltages if I'm only hitting them while stress testing. I'm going to do a few real world things (pCars, handbrake etc.) and observe results.

I will probably setup another "stress test" profile in BIOS with manually set voltages of 1.3 and 1.2 and see If I can hit 4500 - then dial back my current.

... and then there's the little







in me .... the thought of killing my 5820k and being forced to buy a silicon lottery chip .... 5960X did cross my mind ... and what a shame it would be ... and all that.

Anyway, I'm having a beer. Who's with me?


----------



## Badass1982

Thanks PipJones and Kedarwolf I shall try out these settings tonight. The really weird thing is that nothing I try can stay stable except for the photos in the zip I provided below (obvioulsy i havent tried the ones posted by Pip above yet)

When I set my Bios to the settings in these screenshots it is 100% stable in Realbench , however i dont like running my CPU and cache at that voltage AT ALL!

OnlyStable5960XOCpart1.zip 3308k .zip file


OnlyStable5960XOCpart2.zip 3788k .zip file


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Thanks PipJones and Kedarwolf I shall try out these settings tonight. The really weird thing is that nothing I try can stay stable except for the photos in the zip I provided below (obvioulsy i havent tried the ones posted by Pip above yet)


Very happy to help. I hope you get somewhere.

Despite 1hr of stable realbench, 10 minutes of NFS proved too much. Machine hung. Not even a blue screen!

I've dropped a multiplier on CPU and Cache and tweaked voltages. A quick test using 4375 (35x) CPU and 4250 (34x) cache ...

CPU Core Voltage Offset: From 0.240 down to 0.220 resulted in max CPU voltage of 1.2800
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: From 0.330 down to 0.310 resulted in max Cache voltage of 1.2563

*EDIT

Testing at 4500 (36x) CPU and 4250 (34x) cache ... with same voltages. Seems ok!


----------



## eatthermalpaste

anyone know how to find the VID of your CPU with Linux?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Simple, change full manual to disabled. Core voltage to adaptive mode, Additional turbo voltage to the value you had in manual.
> If you want to use offset for cache, you'll have to put a certain offset then measure while in windows under load to see what it give and do the math to make it the value you had in manual.


hey Kimir, what kit were you using to achieve the 11-11-11/12-12-12/13-13-13/? runs on the HWE 32GB 3200MHz?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As Kimir said - disablefull manual mode, and either auto offset + known-good vcore in turbo, or 5mV offset and the rest in turbo. With thast much ram... start with fixed cache voltage then switch to offset once you get everything else locked down. VSA becomes and offset too, so you'll need to boot to bios and check the stock VSA then offset from that. On the R5E it's pretty spot on. LAstly verify idle and load voltages with AID64.


Do I need to enable c-states for adaptive and offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Do I need to enable c-states for adaptive and offset?


I disable c-states with adaptive... idle is already low voltage. You don;t need to, but the value of c-states diminishes with an idle voltage of 0.8V.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> anyone know how to find the VID of your CPU with Linux?
> hey Kimir, what kit were you using to achieve the 11-11-11/12-12-12/13-13-13/? runs on the HWE 32GB 3200MHz?


Linux is seriously lacking in terms of monitoring software that's for sure. I don't recall any of the one I have used showing VID/Vcore.
The Trident Z 3200C14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) are the one I have. You can also look at the Ripjaw V with same freq. and timing such as F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (black) and F4-3200C14Q-32GVR (red), they have the same samsung B-die underneath.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Linux is seriously lacking in terms of monitoring software that's for sure. I don't recall any of the one I have used showing VID/Vcore.
> The Trident Z 3200C14 (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ) are the one I have. You can also look at the Ripjaw V with same freq. and timing such as F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (black) and F4-3200C14Q-32GVR (red), they have the same samsung B-die underneath.


you might appreciate this. okay thru y-cruncher 10B... I need to plug in my mint drive,


----------



## Kimir

Nice, yeah HCI with 64GB nonono.








Since I can't get 13-13-13 I shall try someday if I can still do the 2666c11-11-11 of if I need to do 11-12-12.


----------



## MR-e

Jpm, can I get a snap of your memory timing page in the bios for reference?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Very happy to help. I hope you get somewhere.
> 
> Despite 1hr of stable realbench, 10 minutes of NFS proved too much. Machine hung. Not even a blue screen!
> 
> I've dropped a multiplier on CPU and Cache and tweaked voltages. A quick test using 4375 (35x) CPU and 4250 (34x) cache ...
> 
> CPU Core Voltage Offset: From 0.240 down to 0.220 resulted in max CPU voltage of 1.2800
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset: From 0.330 down to 0.310 resulted in max Cache voltage of 1.2563
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> Testing at 4500 (36x) CPU and 4250 (34x) cache ... with same voltages. Seems ok!


My story so far:

Not stable using 4500 CPU (36x) and 4375 Cache (35x)

CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.240 resulting in max CPU voltage of 1.3120
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.330 resulting in max Cache voltage of 1.2813

Not stable using 4500 (36x) CPU and 4250 Cache (34x):

CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.220 resulting in max CPU voltage of 1.2800
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.310 resulting in max Cache voltage of 1.2563

Have changed to 4375 (35x) CPU and 4250 Cache (34x):

CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.225 resulting in max CPU voltage of 1.2800
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: 0.315 resulting in max Cache voltage of 1.2563

Revised settings:


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'll want to do more stress testing then those to be sure your stable.
> 
> Run MemTest several times, once for each thread, like a 5960X, MemTest running 16 instances, divide 90% of your Ram by 16 so say if you have 16GBx1024=16384 16384x90%=14746 14746 divided by 16 threads you'd run each MemTest at 921MB. Change each one according to which CPU you have the total number of threads, like a 5930k would be 12 threads and the total amount of your memory times 1024, 90% of that, divided by your number of threads.


A 1hr "quick" test ...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> A 1hr "quick" test ...


MemTest you really should run overnight while you're sleeping at least seven hours.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Jpm, can I get a snap of your memory timing page in the bios for reference?


will this do?



dram clock period set to 13.


----------



## Kriant

Quick Question: Sooo the PCI-E 4th red slot is hardwired to be x8 always?


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quick Question: Sooo the PCI-E 4th red slot is hardwired to be x8 always?


Quote:


> 2. The PCIE_X8_4 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x 4.
> 40-LANE CPU: The PCIeX8_4 slot can only be used in x4 mode or lower when used simultaneously with the M.2 connector. If x8 mode is used, the two connectors will be mutually exclusive.
> 28-LANE CPU: The PCIE_X8_4 slot will be disabled and the M.2 connector will always be enabled.


Looks that way.


----------



## zerophase

It looks like I'm going to have to rma my board. Just an hour ago I started getting the 00 Q code, and PCIe led 1 off and 4 flashing. The only issue is the mosfet heat pipe broke when I replaced it with a waterblock. Is there anyway I could pick up a new mosfet heatsink?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to rma my board. Just an hour ago I started getting the 00 Q code, and PCIe led 1 off and 4 flashing. The only issue is the mosfet heat pipe broke when I replaced it with a waterblock. Is there anyway I could pick up a new mosfet heatsink?


Try reseating the CPU first off, but the turn of events you are picturing makes it sounds like you've broken something. Physical damage is not covered under warranty.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try reseating the CPU first off, but the turn of events you are picturing makes it sounds like you've broken something. Physical damage is not covered under warranty.


I didn't cause any physical damage to the board, but cut the shroud so it could go on the io with the mosfet block.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I didn't cause any physical damage to the board, but cut the shroud so it could go on the io with the mosfet block.


Ok, but the fact it was working before implies something has been damaged


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok, but the fact it was working before implies something has been damaged


The board is damaged most likely. It's probably something giving out, like the mosfets. I don't think a cap burst, since I didn't see any sparks.

The board ran with the water blocks for a good 6 or 7 months. There was no damage done installing them.

My point is It's not a trace being scratched off or physical damage to the board not caused by normal wear and tear. I'm just trying to find the mosfet heatsink so I can rma.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The board is damaged most likely. It's probably something giving out, like the mosfets. I don't think a cap burst, since I didn't see any sparks.
> 
> The board ran with the water blocks for a good 6 or 7 months. There was no damage done installing them.
> 
> My point is It's not a trace being scratched off or physical damage to the board not caused by normal wear and tear. I'm just trying to find the mosfet heatsink so I can rma.


VRM blocks are a common failure point on install, either incorrect mounting or excessive pressure. Personally I do not see the benefit of putting them on water when active airflow is sufficient, considering the extra heat that is dumped into the loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> The board is damaged most likely. It's probably something giving out, like the mosfets. I don't think a cap burst, since I didn't see any sparks.
> 
> The board ran with the water blocks for a good 6 or 7 months. There was no damage done installing them.
> 
> My point is It's not a trace being scratched off or physical damage to the board not caused by normal wear and tear. I'm just trying to find the mosfet heatsink so I can rma.


post a WANTED ad in the marketplace. Tho I doubt anyone would sell the one they have if removed.. and they usually break bend during the process. Possibly itdiva (darleen) might have one?


----------



## alancsalt

Needs 35 rep.

http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> VRM blocks are a common failure point on install, either incorrect mounting or excessive pressure. Personally I do not see the benefit of putting them on water when active airflow is sufficient, considering the extra heat that is dumped into the loop.


When you go for a silent build, so can it be good to watercool the VRM as well, since they might not get enough air flow.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to rma my board. Just an hour ago I started getting the 00 Q code, and PCIe led 1 off and 4 flashing. The only issue is the mosfet heat pipe broke when I replaced it with a waterblock. Is there anyway I could pick up a new mosfet heatsink?


Sounds like a too aggressive OC, or corrupt BIOS.

Try flashing both BIOS chips using flashback.

I got the 00 code + LED flashing when I had a corrupt BIOS on my board, or when I pushed mem & cache too far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Needs 35 rep.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules


I didn't even look at his rep. oops. has a long way to go.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds like a too aggressive OC, or corrupt BIOS.
> 
> Try flashing both BIOS chips using flashback.
> 
> I got the 00 code + LED flashing when I had a corrupt BIOS on my board, or when I pushed mem & cache too far.


Did you have to try flashback a few times?

The only thing is the second bios behavior has changed as well.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Did you have to try flashback a few times?
> 
> The only thing is the second bios behavior has changed as well.


No. It could also mean a dying CPU though..


----------



## skypine27

This thread seems to be heavily about RAM stuff (at least for the recent pages) but I have a diff question:

Did anyone else try (and fail) at getting an SSD Raid0 to be reliable ?

I was running 2 x Samsung 850 (the 2TB models) for a 4TB Raid0. It would setup fine but once under heavy gaming (The 4TB Raid0 was my Steam drive), after a short while the game would crash, and I would get an Intel RST error saying a drive had dropped out of the Raid and of course the D: drive was no longer visible.

Sometimes I could turn the system off for 10 minutes and everything would be fine, other times no matter how long I waited, upon booting the Raid BIOS screen would show one drive "red". I could always delete the raid, create it again, and use a program called TestDisk to get back 100% of the data which i found quite strange. I went through this probably 20 times.

A guy on the ROG forums modded BISO 1701 with newer RST ROMS
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77291-Any-reason-an-SSD-would-drop-out-of-Raid0-while-gaming-!

And this seemed to fix the issue for me (he was having the same issue) for a good 4 months, and then it started happening again. I tried his modded 2001 and still had the issue with a drive dropping, so finally I gave up and just went to a single 2TB for my gaming drive.

Anyone else have this issue??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> This thread seems to be heavily about RAM stuff (at least for the recent pages) but I have a diff question:
> 
> Did anyone else try (and fail) at getting an SSD Raid0 to be reliable ?
> 
> I was running 2 x Samsung 850 (the 2TB models) for a 4TB Raid0. It would setup fine but once under heavy gaming (The 4TB Raid0 was my Steam drive), after a short while the game would crash, and I would get an Intel RST error saying a drive had dropped out of the Raid and of course the D: drive was no longer visible.
> 
> Sometimes I could turn the system off for 10 minutes and everything would be fine, other times no matter how long I waited, upon booting the Raid BIOS screen would show one drive "red". I could always delete the raid, create it again, and use a program called TestDisk to get back 100% of the data which i found quite strange. I went through this probably 20 times.
> 
> A guy on the ROG forums modded BISO 1701 with newer RST ROMS
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77291-Any-reason-an-SSD-would-drop-out-of-Raid0-while-gaming-!
> 
> And this seemed to fix the issue for me (he was having the same issue) for a good 4 months, and then it started happening again. I tried his modded 2001 and still had the issue with a drive dropping, so finally I gave up and just went to a single 2TB for my gaming drive.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue??


I take it you tried to reproduce this whilst at optimised defaults with RAID enabled?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I take it you tried to reproduce this whilst at optimised defaults with RAID enabled?


Im going to sound dumb here, but I have no idea what you are talking about.

It was just a 2 x drive SSD Raid 0, with 128KB block size. Not sure if there were any other settings related to RAID (other than setting the controller to RAID in the BIOS of course).

Did I miss something?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Im going to sound dumb here, but I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> It was just a 2 x drive SSD Raid 0, with 128KB block size. Not sure if there were any other settings related to RAID (other than setting the controller to RAID in the BIOS of course).
> 
> Did I miss something?


Your signature suggests that your system is overclocked. I am asking you if you could reproduce the drop out when the system is at default settings.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Your signature suggests that your system is overclocked. I am asking you if you could reproduce the drop out when the system is at default settings.


ahh ok

Yes youre correct, Im at 4.2 CPU instead of 3.33 (or whatever the default 5960x is) and at 2666 on the new ram (but back then I was at 2400 on the old ram). Video cards are also +150 on the core

And nope, I never did try to see if a drive would drop at standard CPU/GPU and 2133 RAM (which I believe is the max officially supported ram speed of the 5960x).

Wonder if that would have solved it.


----------



## Vipercat

hey.

My IN WIN 909 its done.

checkout thid Video from me playing BF4. unforgivable kill...

http://plays.tv/video/570ca515ce6a1b79ce/always-wanted-shoot-down-jet-is-best-shot-got-unforgivable-kill-

Anyway my new third gaming RIG its done. Now to overclock to highest I can get.

Some pictures.

IN WIN 909:thumb:
Asus R5E /5820k /3466 corsair LPX
OC stable @ 4.5ghz 1.290v first profile
OC stable @ 4.6ghz 1.344v secon profile
OC stable @ 4.7ghz 1.388v third profile
Msi GTX-980 Ti 6gb gaming OC
Pro 950 256gb
RM1000i PSU
Aquastream Ultimate Pump/EK-360/Ek-120/rev 250L
x5 Blacknoise fans 120mm NB-eLoop B12-P
x2 Phanteks 140mm fans black/white LED red
Bitpower ROG Certified Rampage V Extreme full mono block clear w/LED White
Logitech Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Multimedia Speaker System
Acer UHD 4K2K 28" CB280HK
Microsoft Roccat Kone/XTD mouse and keyBD
RGB LED control/module x3 Stripped

Thinking of adding secon video card?


----------



## skypine27

Great looking build Viper Cat.

I always wanted the In Win S-Frame (that folded case) and was willing to drop the 1000 bucks + on it, but from what I understand you cant fit an R5E sized mobo in there easily. The thing is a work of art tho.

Yours looks great too!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> ahh ok
> 
> Yes youre correct, Im at 4.2 CPU instead of 3.33 (or whatever the default 5960x is) and at 2666 on the new ram (but back then I was at 2400 on the old ram). Video cards are also +150 on the core
> 
> And nope, I never did try to see if a drive would drop at standard CPU/GPU and 2133 RAM (which I believe is the max officially supported ram speed of the 5960x).
> 
> Wonder if that would have solved it.


This would have been the first thing to try before even contemplating flashing to modified builds.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This would have been the first thing to try before even contemplating flashing to modified builds.


In hindsight, I see that you make sense.

At the time, since it was always the same error (i.e. a single SSD dropping out of the Raid0), I never would have thought that could be related to the CPU being at 42x or the ram being at 2400 or the GPUs being +150. I would have thought those would have resulted in "normal" gaming crashes, like a BSOD, locked black screen, etc. But what kept happening to me was "BING" and then a switch to desktop with Intel RST reporting one drive gone from the Raid and my whole D:\ drive gone.

Now that I have it gaming ok with just a single 2TB SSD, I dont want to go back and try stock settings with the Raid again. Maybe one of the two x SSDs is "part" bad, can that happen?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> This thread seems to be heavily about RAM stuff (at least for the recent pages) but I have a diff question:
> 
> Did anyone else try (and fail) at getting an SSD Raid0 to be reliable ?
> 
> I was running 2 x Samsung 850 (the 2TB models) for a 4TB Raid0. It would setup fine but once under heavy gaming (The 4TB Raid0 was my Steam drive), after a short while the game would crash, and I would get an Intel RST error saying a drive had dropped out of the Raid and of course the D: drive was no longer visible.
> 
> Sometimes I could turn the system off for 10 minutes and everything would be fine, other times no matter how long I waited, upon booting the Raid BIOS screen would show one drive "red". I could always delete the raid, create it again, and use a program called TestDisk to get back 100% of the data which i found quite strange. I went through this probably 20 times.
> 
> A guy on the ROG forums modded BISO 1701 with newer RST ROMS
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77291-Any-reason-an-SSD-would-drop-out-of-Raid0-while-gaming-!
> 
> And this seemed to fix the issue for me (he was having the same issue) for a good 4 months, and then it started happening again. I tried his modded 2001 and still had the issue with a drive dropping, so finally I gave up and just went to a single 2TB for my gaming drive.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue??


yeah - I've seen the mod bios and can't figure out why it is needed. I have a Raid 0 on 2 plextor 26 SSDs with W7P loaded. I connect and disconnect the two drives (too often) and produce some silly crashes while benchmarking on it. I've yet to see this raid fail. Maybe plextor has a TLER that just works better?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey.
> 
> Asus R5E /5820k /3466 corsair LPX
> OC stable @ 4.5ghz 1.290v first profile
> OC stable @ 4.6ghz 1.344v secon profile
> OC stable @ 4.7ghz 1.388v third profile


Great looking build!

How does that memory perform?

What are you running your cache at?

I would be very interested to see AIDA cache and memory benchmarks for each OC.


----------



## KedarWolf

JPMboy, are my voltages okay you think?

My cache is a bit over 1.2 but not much and my CPU voltage is low as you can see. Memory v's not too bad too.


----------



## Silent Scone

If stable there's nothing wrong there.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If stable there's nothing wrong there.


Yeah, I'm HCI MemTest 15 hours, 128GB RAM to over 300%, RealBench 2 hours at 64GB and AIDA Extreme cache stress test 90 minutes stable.

Oh, and I can finish y-cruncher 10,000,000 with this at 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache which I find is really hard to do unless your fully stable in your OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> JPMboy, are my voltages okay you think?
> 
> My cache is a bit over 1.2 but not much and my CPU voltage is low as you can see. Memory v's not too bad too.


I'll go one better than Scone... the voltages are all WHITE! This is not Safevoltage.net - whatsdamadderwidu?









Looks nice and gentle on the gear - and that with 128GB- yes? well, gentle except for that y-cruncher run. It's an AVX torture campaign.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll go one better than Scone... the voltages are all WHITE! This is not Safevoltage.net - whatsdamadderwidu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and gentle on the gear - and that with 128GB- yes?


Yes, 128GB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, 128GB.


not gonna test the ram at all. but I find that [email protected] is also a pretty good stability test. Let her run for a day and it's pretty solid for core, cache and gpu.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not gonna test the ram at all. but I find that [email protected] is also a pretty good stability test. Let her run for a day and it's pretty solid for core, cache and gpu.


I ran 64 instances of 2077mb HCI MemTest, was using 123GB of 128GB or something like that for 15 hours. Got to 300%. But I'll check out [email protected]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I ran 64 instances of 2077mb HCI MemTest, was using 123GB of 128GB or something like that for 15 hours. Got to 300%. But I'll check out [email protected]


[email protected] does a decent job on the CPU... reserves very little ram in the default configuration.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Great looking build!
> 
> How does that memory perform?
> 
> What are you running your cache at?
> 
> I would be very interested to see AIDA cache and memory benchmarks for each OC.


This memory benchmark its Only @ 4.5ghz 1.285v case core @ 3.3ghz mem 3200 1.35v. total 36% Overclock.
I haven't done the other benchmark on my othe profile Yet.

Report- AIDA64

[ Memory Read ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 51244 MB/s

[ Memory Write ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 47514 MB/s

[ Memory Copy ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 58411 MB/s

[ Memory Latency ]

Core i7-5820K 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 58.3 ns

[ CPU Queen ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 79261

[ CPU PhotoWorxx ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 32420 MPixel/s

[ CPU ZLib ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 577.3 MB/s

[ CPU AES ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 30611 MB/s

[ CPU Hash ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 6894 MB/s

[ FPU VP8 ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 8280

[ FPU Julia ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 53377

[ FPU Mandel ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 28594

[ FPU SinJulia ]

6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 8587


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> This memory benchmark its Only @ 4.5ghz 1.285v case core @ 3.3ghz mem 3200 1.35v. total 36% Overclock.
> I haven't done the other benchmark on my othe profile Yet.
> 
> Report- AIDA64
> 
> [ Memory Read ]
> 
> 6x Core i7-5820K HT 4500 MHz Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 Quad DDR4-3200 15-17-17-34 CR1 51244 MB/s


Very interesting. I expect you can push that a lot further with higher cache and getting a tuned memory preset applied from the BIOS.

I have had a similar setup running DDR4-3000 and achieved around +2000 MB/s by applying the Samsung preset.

A comparison:


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [email protected] does a decent job on the CPU... reserves very little ram in the default configuration.


Running [email protected] 10 hours while I'm at work. When I checked before I left I was getting under 70C temps.









Takes me about an hour to complete a calculation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Running [email protected] 10 hours while I'm at work. When i checked before I left I was getting under 70C temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes me about an hour to complete a calculation.


nice! default thread count?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! default thread count?


Yes, just installed and ran it. Never changed any settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not gonna test the ram at all. but I find that [email protected] is also a pretty good stability test. Let her run for a day and it's pretty solid for core, cache and gpu.


[email protected] ran all day 10 hours while I was at work. Made 58k points, zero trouble.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> [email protected] ran all day 10 hours while I was at work. Made 58k points, zero trouble.


SYSTEM IS SOLID.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SYSTEM IS SOLID.


When I did the [email protected] 10 hours that's with my watercooled Titan X with a custom Cyclops 3 bios at 1.262v at 1519/1999 and my air cooled with a 1.15V bios at 1329/1936. My watercooled one does a bit better with a tad less than 1.274v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I did the [email protected] 10 hours that's with my watercooled Titan X with a custom Cyclops 3 bios at 1.262v at 1519/1999 and my air cooled with a 1.15V bios at 1329/1936. My watercooled one does a bit better with a tad less than 1.274v.


custom cyclops 3 bios eh.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> custom cyclops 3 bios eh.


Yeah, just the clock speeds stat and the voltage changed, so I don't need to run Afterburner to set the clocks etc.


----------



## zerophase

So, that chip was definitely dead. I hope the board didn't kill my video card and ram as well. I'm definitely not going to drop the replacement 5960x in. I have a new rampage v extreme coming in in a few days. (The old board had some odd behaviors causing bios freezes after saving on any chip dropped in) Is it fine to reuse thermal pads on the vrm?

Are the thermal Grizzly pads any good?


----------



## shampoo911

so guys... i've been experimenting...

4.0ghz on the core with 1.13v
3.5ghz on the cache with 1.2v (i assume it is a pretty high voltage, any suggestions will be acknowledged)
2750mhz c13 on the RAM (hyper x predator 2666mhz c13, hynix, 1.35v)

im i on the right way? or should i change something?

mobo: rampage v
cpu: 5930k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so guys... i've been experimenting...
> 
> 4.0ghz on the core with 1.13v
> 3.5ghz on the cache with 1.2v (i assume it is a pretty high voltage, any suggestions will be acknowledged)
> 2750mhz c13 on the RAM (hyper x predator 2666mhz c13, hynix, 1.35v)
> 
> im i on the right way? or should i change something?
> 
> mobo: rampage v
> cpu: 5930k


you can run vcore well into the 1.2-1,3V range with confidence (shuold be good for 4.5-4.6GHz). Cache just stay under 1.3V for a 24/7 OC. Remember to increase VCCIN 1.92-1.95V for that OC


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can run vcore well into the 1.2-1,3V range with confidence (shuold be good for 4.5-4.6GHz). Cache just stay under 1.3V for a 24/7 OC. Remember to increase VCCIN 1.92-1.95V for that OC


I thought vcore could even go up to 1.4?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I thought vcore could even go up to 1.4?


it can go higher than 1.4V.


----------



## rxl-gaming

Look what arrived in the post









Just waiting for my 5930k and Ripjaws 4 to arrive


----------



## tistou77

I tested the new 3008 beta bios, the boot (POST) is 2 times longer than the 2001

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-3008.zip


----------



## tistou77

If I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) I have to do the demand to who?
A support ? Which ?

with the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If I think there is a bug in the bios (or know if this is normal) I have to do the demand to who?
> A support ? Which ?
> 
> with the strap 100, if I put the "Source Clock Tuner" option on 60 (as advised by Asus) M2 slot is in PCIe 2.0
> If I leave on Auto, the M2 slot is in PCIe 3.0


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/11780_20


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/11780_20


Thanks


----------



## Gandyman

Hey guys,

Been tryna search the net for a few days to see if anyone else has had this issue kinda came up with nothing however I didn't read all 800 pages of this thread so my apologies if I'm asking something already been addressed. Had my RVE for a while but haven't tinkered with it much since getting it as work has been crazy so not sure if this is a new problem or if its always been present. I have a quad matched pair of 4x4 dom plat ram rated to 3000mhz. The XMP profile changed my CPU strap to 125 in order to reach this. However when XMP is on, slot A1 isnt being detected, and the bios shows 12g, and memtweakit and cpuz show 12g in triple channel. However turning off the XMP profile and resetting to default shows A1 as indeed being a Corsair Dominator Platinum 4GB stick, and software goes back to showing 16g in quad channel. Updated to latest BIOS, no change. Tried swapping sticks around, no change.

Anyone have any ideas or encountered this before?

Thanks in advance for all your help you guys are always amazing.









P.S. the CPU is a 3790k


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Been tryna search the net for a few days to see if anyone else has had this issue kinda came up with nothing however I didn't read all 800 pages of this thread so my apologies if I'm asking something already been addressed. Had my RVE for a while but haven't tinkered with it much since getting it as work has been crazy so not sure if this is a new problem or if its always been present. I have a quad matched pair of 4x4 dom plat ram rated to 3000mhz. The XMP profile changed my CPU strap to 125 in order to reach this. However when XMP is on, slot A1 isnt being detected, and the bios shows 12g, and memtweakit and cpuz show 12g in triple channel. However turning off the XMP profile and resetting to default shows A1 as indeed being a Corsair Dominator Platinum 4GB stick, and software goes back to showing 16g in quad channel. Updated to latest BIOS, no change. Tried swapping sticks around, no change.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or encountered this before?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help you guys are always amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. the CPU is a 3790k


There is no 3790k CPU. Explain what CPU you have again.

When DIMM channels drop out during overclocking (anything higher than 2133mhz is an overclock), this is because the memory controller has deemed that channel is unreliable; it did not pass memory channel training during POST. Things you can do to attempt to remedy this: Change system agent voltage, change DIMM voltage, change or loosen DRAM timings, force the 100MHz BCLK strap and 100MHz BCLK instead of the autoselected 125MHz ones (change to the appropriate RAM speed), or use a lower RAM speed.

Not all RAM controllers are created equal. Some max out at 2666MHz quad channel, others will do 3000 and 3200 just fine. Some will work with command rate 1T, others need loosened to 2T. You just need to find the right settings.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> There is no 3790k CPU. Explain what CPU you have again.
> 
> When DIMM channels drop out during overclocking (anything higher than 2133mhz is an overclock), this is because the memory controller has deemed that channel is unreliable; it did not pass memory channel training during POST. Things you can do to attempt to remedy this: Change system agent voltage, change DIMM voltage, change or loosen DRAM timings, force the 100MHz BCLK strap and 100MHz BCLK instead of the autoselected 125MHz ones (change to the appropriate RAM speed), or use a lower RAM speed.
> 
> Not all RAM controllers are created equal. Some max out at 2666MHz quad channel, others will do 3000 and 3200 just fine. Some will work with command rate 1T, others need loosened to 2T. You just need to find the right settings.


Hey man thanks for quick reply .. I have a 5930k not sure what my brain typed in previous post sorry about that >.>

That info is indeed interesting, so you believe this is a random issue with the motherboard? that not all of them will run at 3000mhz as advertised? Also would there be any downside to trying it in the A2 B2 C2 D2 DIMMs ? I would have presumed on a 900 dollar motherboard with the most expensive ram you can buy that everything would work as written on box









Thanks again for your help


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey man thanks for quick reply .. I have a 5930k not sure what my brain typed in previous post sorry about that >.>
> 
> That info is indeed interesting, so you believe this is a random issue with the motherboard? that not all of them will run at 3000mhz as advertised? Also would there be any downside to trying it in the A2 B2 C2 D2 DIMMs ? I would have presumed on a 900 dollar motherboard with the most expensive ram you can buy that everything would work as written on box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help


I'm curious as to what motherboard you bought that cost $900. The RVE is expensive, but definitely not $900.

The memory controller lies inside the CPU itself. I've owned a number of i7-5960x CPUs. The first one I had had a poor memory controller, only reliably doing 2666MHz max on the RAM. I bought a replacement from siliconlottery and it allowed 3000MHz RAM to work like a charm, no dropped channels.

You can continue to try to find the settings that work for you, but just remember. While your motherboard may support RAM speeds above the stock 2133MHz, it's still technically an overclock and not guaranteed. If you can run the RAM sticks 1 at a time by themselves at the rated speed with no problems, then its not the RAM or motherboard fault. It's the CPU's fault. Returning a CPU because it won't handle overclocked RAM speeds is kind of douchey because it's still able to run the RAM at the advertised 2133MHz speeds, but I'll leave you to make a decision on what to do.


----------



## KedarWolf

I tried the 3008 bios. Would boot at BIOS defaults but after applying my overclock (and yes, I did the CPU Input Eventual) it wouldn't boot and the lights for the PCI-E lanes by the white switches on the motherboard would flash like there is problem with the PCI-E lanes.









Everything in the BIOS is the same as 2001 except I put the CPU Input Eventual to 1.95.









I tried enabling CSM on UEFI And Legacy top one and UEFI First on the bottom three and disabling it, never helped. I also tried to change Gen 3 to Auto.


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I'm curious as to what motherboard you bought that cost $900. The RVE is expensive, but definitely not $900.
> 
> The memory controller lies inside the CPU itself. I've owned a number of i7-5960x CPUs. The first one I had had a poor memory controller, only reliably doing 2666MHz max on the RAM. I bought a replacement from siliconlottery and it allowed 3000MHz RAM to work like a charm, no dropped channels.
> 
> You can continue to try to find the settings that work for you, but just remember. While your motherboard may support RAM speeds above the stock 2133MHz, it's still technically an overclock and not guaranteed. If you can run the RAM sticks 1 at a time by themselves at the rated speed with no problems, then its not the RAM or motherboard fault. It's the CPU's fault. Returning a CPU because it won't handle overclocked RAM speeds is kind of douchey because it's still able to run the RAM at the advertised 2133MHz speeds, but I'll leave you to make a decision on what to do.


Hey thanks for explaining that all makes sense. Tbh Its just a gaming machine so the difference between 2133 and 3000 mhz doesn't actually make any difference just the rve says supports up to 3200mhz and the dom plat is 3000 mhz so I figured the fact that it wasn't working was an error. Also when I bought my RVE in Australia it was the new 3.1 revision one and with the postage cost about 880 dollars probably due to terrible AUD conversion, so I just rounded up, didn't mean to come across as dishonest.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey man thanks for quick reply .. I have a 5930k not sure what my brain typed in previous post sorry about that >.>
> 
> That info is indeed interesting, so you believe this is a random issue with the motherboard? that not all of them will run at 3000mhz as advertised? Also would there be any downside to trying it in the A2 B2 C2 D2 DIMMs ? I would have presumed on a 900 dollar motherboard with the most expensive ram you can buy that everything would work as written on box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help


Hey.

Which RAM do you have? I'm running CMK16GX4M4B3000C15 (DDR4-3000 Vengance, not Dominator Platinum).

I had issues with 4Gb dropping out and resolved it by increasing training voltage to 1.40 and leaving eventual voltage at 1.39. This may help.

I can also recommend attempting to use the correct memory preset. You get a reasonable gain in performance that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## skypine27

Theres a 900 dollar mobo?!?!

Link please!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Theres a 900 dollar mobo?!?!
> 
> Link please!!!


That was last year when the Australian Dollar was down to 67c. It has gone back up since then. Outside the USA tariffs, freight and maybe even greed, can considerably inflate hardware prices.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried the 3008 bios. Would boot at BIOS defaults but after applying my overclock (and yes, I did the CPU Input Eventual) it wouldn't boot and the lights for the PCI-E lanes by the white switches on the motherboard would flash like there is problem with the PCI-E lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the BIOS is the same as 2001 except I put the CPU Input Eventual to 1.95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried enabling CSM on UEFI And Legacy top one and UEFI First on the bottom three and disabling it, never helped. I also tried to change Gen 3 to Auto.


And the boot is also longer with this bios ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Theres a 900 dollar mobo?!?!
> 
> Link please!!!


I haven;t put it up for sale yet. will post the link when I do.


----------



## chemat

hi guys,

this was posted in intel motherboards here is the link and a member told me to post it here for u gentlemen.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1597938/rampage-v-extreme-u3-1-wont-boot-after-installing-windows-over-3-weeks-qcode-62-vga-led-on-no-signal

as the title describes, before jumping into watercooling, everything in this system has been tested prior to be taking off the heatsinks.

after installing windows 10, i shut it down and installed my watercooling components. 2 weeks after tht, i finished the bild, fired it up, and it was booting fine, chcked the temps and it was all ok, CPu at 25 and GPU (2x 980tis) at 30c.

then i closed the case and started to move the pc back to the room. (shut down of course) little did i knw one of my pumps molex connector came loose during this move, so i fired up the pc, for abt 2 mins i checked my temps, configured new acer x34 monitor for gsnyc capability, it went up to 90c!!!. computer was still running fine, i quickly shut down the pc.

took a huge ass fan blew it into my case as i felt the backplate of my ek waterblocks were hot, but not scorching.

gave it fifteen mins, and i booted it up. it posted, went into bios and checked for my pumps (connected via PWM) and they were working fine, but i went into the q-fan controls, needed to change the curves of the pump profiles, and it greyed out, and this was the end of it. tried restarting doesnt work. no post.

i encountered this problem earlier today when i doing the curves first time round, but this time i couldnt do jack ****.
now my computer doesnt post, no beeps, stuck at qcode b2, no signal to monitor, and after leaving it for 2-3 minutes it gets qcode 99.

during the qcode 62, the vga LED light is on and when qcode 99 is on boot device LED is on. cant get into bios, as there are no signal present. trried both monitors, one dvi and the other display port, but still nothing. i have almost tried evrything,

1. power cables, power cycle, wall plug
2. removed all connected devices but gpu ram and the cpu.
3. bios flashback
4. cmos clear, cmos battery, ln2 jumper
5. different displays, different cables display
6. usb taken out, windows usb, bootable usb drive for flashback.

the only thing i havent done is taking this gpu out. i dont wanna do that until its the last resort due to my hardline loop and it took alot of me finishing this project.

so in short, what else did i miss out apart from taking this gpu out?
help me guys cos i have been at it for 6 hrs straight and cant find a solution.
please.


----------



## Menthol

You can disable that GPU with the pcie lane switch remove the power cables to it and install another gpu in a different slot and see what happens


----------



## chemat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> You can disable that GPU with the pcie lane switch remove the power cables to it and install another gpu in a different slot and see what happens


did that but it still wouldnt boot. well it was the gpu. took it apart, took another Gpu from my old build, put it in and boom it booted. i guess i fried something on the gpu then. oh well life sucks.

anyways, in the bios, under gpu post, i could only see one card but my system has two 780ti (from my old build) and it is showing on the third pcie lane. any reason why this is?

when i go into windows i opened up aida64 it shows there are two cards, but when i open nvidia, the sli option is not there and it only recognizes one gpu.


----------



## Kimir

1st pci-e is fried maybe?


----------



## chemat

cant be. cos with these old 780ti i wiped the existing driver installed new drivers, and nvidia sees it and sli is enabled. but my bios still doesnt show that pcie being populated. under gpu post tab.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemat*
> 
> cant be. cos with these old 780ti i wiped the existing driver installed new drivers, and nvidia sees it and sli is enabled. but my bios still doesnt show that pcie being populated. under gpu post tab.


did you pput the known uefi capable card in the slot that is "not working". Not all cards/bios are uefi capable?


----------



## Vipercat

hi guys

So what's the story of bios 3008. Asus website update... is everyone having problem with this bios....


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> So what's the story of bios 3008. Asus website update... is everyone having problem with this bios....


I'm having trouble with the bios. WIth the exact same settings as I use for 2001 won't boot and pci-e lanes lights near the pci-e motherboard switches won't stop flashing like there is trouble with the lanes.









No-one has suggested what to try as a fix.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm having trouble with the bios. WIth the exact same settings as I use for 2001 won't boot and pci-e lanes lights near the pci-e motherboard switches won't stop flashing like there is trouble with the lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-one has suggested what to try as a fix.


same thing with bios 2001 Pcie it didn't see PCIE-e 1 it show empty , but GTX-980 Ti it there.

Be side that are you booting fine, and OC too


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm having trouble with the bios. WIth the exact same settings as I use for 2001 won't boot and pci-e lanes lights near the pci-e motherboard switches won't stop flashing like there is trouble with the lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-one has suggested what to try as a fix.


Flash back then? BWE isn't even out for another month or two - I really don't understand why people flash when they're not having issues and then moan about stability.

It's really stupid. (Sorry but it is). There seems to be a few teething issues with the new builds.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

shouldnt be using a beta BIOS version unless you have real justification for it.


----------



## tistou77

I want a little refine the timings (Platinum 4X4Gb)

For now, it goes HCI Memtest and AIDA64 to 3200 14-16-16-30 1T (1.36v)
tRFC 240, it's good? Not good (for tRFC and tRAS) ?

Anf for the DRAM refresh Interval it seems that it is better to increase

I can test with TRRD at 4 ans TRRDl at ? Other values?

Other advice?

Thanks for your help


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Flashing a bios, to me, is like a visit to the proctologist. Sometimes it's necessary, but not something I routinely do just for kicks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> same thing with bios 2001 Pcie it didn't see PCIE-e 1 it show empty , but GTX-980 Ti it there.
> 
> Be side that are you booting fine, and OC too


It'll boot at default BIOS settings but as soon as I apply my overclock settings with 3008 won't boot.









2001 I have no issues with though.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It'll boot at default BIOS settings but as soon as I apply my overclock settings with 3008 won't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 I have no issues with though.


which rampage board you hive?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> It'll boot at default BIOS settings but as soon as I apply my overclock settings with 3008 won't boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 I have no issues with though.


yeah - until you have a broadwell cpu in, or if there was a problem with 2001 (or 1701 - my favorite) there is zero reason to install the new bios - beyond sheeets and giggles.. curious?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - until you have a broadwell cpu in, or if there was a problem with 2001 (or 1701 - my favorite) there is zero reason to install the new bios - beyond sheeets and giggles.. curious?


I read elsewhere this bios performs really well in memory and cache benchmarks.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> which rampage board you hive?


Original Rampage V Extreme but I've heard it's identical to the USB 3.1 version just the second has an add-on USB 3.1 pci-e card.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - until you have a broadwell cpu in, or if there was a problem with 2001 (or 1701 - my favorite) there is zero reason to install the new bios - beyond sheeets and giggles.. curious?


You'd know more about this, Jpmboy, which bios for a 5960x would you recommend for benchmarking runs? I usually drop in my 32GB of RAM that'll at 3200 for benchmark runs but would still want it to be 128GB capable when not doing runs.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I want a little refine the timings (Platinum 4X4Gb)
> 
> For now, it goes HCI Memtest and AIDA64 to 3200 14-16-16-30 1T (1.36v)
> tRFC 240, it's good? Not good (for tRFC and tRAS) ?
> 
> Anf for the DRAM refresh Interval it seems that it is better to increase
> 
> I can test with TRRD at 4 ans TRRDl at ? Other values?
> 
> Other advice?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Post a screen of either Asrock timing configurator or Asus Mem tweakit


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Post a screen of either Asrock timing configurator or Asus Mem tweakit


I tested like this, HCI Memtest ok at 500%
I tried with tRFC 240 was good too



Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> You'd know more about this, Jpmboy, which bios for a 5960x would you recommend for benchmarking runs? I usually drop in my 32GB of RAM that'll at 3200 for benchmark runs but would still want it to be 128GB capable when not doing runs.


i haven't tested the new release. But for my rig, 1701 has been the best overall. For benching, the best way to get a sense for that is to look at some bot subs and see if everyone with a r5e is on the same bios. the bot is funny and helpful in an odd way.. for example, if you look at the GSkill OC qualifiers.. nearly every sub is with the 3600c16 8GB sticks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I tested like this, HCI Memtest ok at 500%
> I tried with tRFC 240 was good too
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


tRTP = 4, tFAW=20. you will need to run higher voltage to tighten these and any other secondaries.
best thing to do is use the built-in presets for secondaries an higher timings. so load the preset for hynix 3200 1.3-something volts then set the primary timings to what you know was good.

put tREFI back to auto and see what the auto value is. then, once you have all other timings locked down, increase tREFI double auto is plenty. too long is not good for "fidelity".


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tRTP = 4, tFAW=20. you will need to run higher voltage to tighten these and any other secondaries.
> best thing to do is use the built-in presets for secondaries an higher timings. so load the preset for hynix 3200 1.3-something volts then set the primary timings to what you know was good.
> 
> put tREFI back to auto and see what the auto value is. then, once you have all other timings locked down, increase tREFI double auto is plenty. too long is not good for "fidelity".


Thanks for your help

the TRTP and tFAW play on performance (bandwidth) ?
For the ram is Samsung IC, a profile Samsung will be better right ?

For tREFI, AUTO is 11440, I tested to 32000 (having seen it on the net) and bandwidth is increasing as other timings
This is not good in the long term?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> the TRTP and tFAW play on performance (bandwidth) ?
> For the ram is Samsung IC, a profile Samsung will be better right ?
> 
> For tREFI, AUTO is 11440, I tested to 32000 (having seen it on the net) and bandwidth is increasing as other timings
> This is not good in the long term?
> 
> Thanks


yes and for tREFI .. too long will cause signal dissipation/loss leading either to out right failure (freeze) or data corruption.

FAW should be no less than 4x tRRD and tRAS = Cas+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2)


----------



## thrgk

If I get Dual Channel Ram, it will be same as quad channel? AS the dual channel is so much cheaper. Can get 16GB 3200mhz Cas 16 Gskill for $72 bucks


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes and for tREFI .. too long will cause signal dissipation/loss leading either to out right failure (freeze) or data corruption.
> 
> FAW should be no less than 4x tRRD and *tRAS = Cas+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2)*


Ok thanks








Nobody considers this (well I have very rarely seen)


----------



## Kimir

I do.


----------



## zerophase

Does anyone know if it's safe to use Thermal Grizzly's applicator tip to spread thermal paste on the pch. It feels fairly soft, I'm just worried about scratching the pch.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's safe to use Thermal Grizzly's applicator tip to spread thermal paste on the pch. It feels fairly soft, I'm just worried about scratching the pch.


Yes you can, no risk with that applicator, I'd say it's too soft to spread the TIM on the big haswell-e even.


----------



## dansi

I just got FLIR One Thermal imager and yes RVE sensors seems accurately reported by HWinfo.
The CPU Package, VRM, PCH and RAM seems to fit my FLIR ONE readings +/- 1 degrees celsius.

Good job asus.


----------



## kastrol

Hi everyone,

I have a Rampage V with a 8x8GB Crucial 2400MHz DDR4 Kit.

My issue is when I try to Load Optimal Preferences in BIOS, my MB stuck in BD code, and I always need to open case and push "Memory OK" Button to start. No errors appears when I do like that. Unfortunately, in this way, my DRAM show only 2133MHz speed on BIOS.

In another way, when I try to load "OC 8 Clock Profile" with my DRAM in XMP 2400 (now reaching true 2400MHz), I can get only 48GB of RAM (it show that I have 8 slots installed but only 6 in use).

I only want a stable config to use all power of DRAM and no need to always open case and hitting a button on MB to start.

My config is:
-Asus Rampage V
-8x8 Crucial 2400MHz 16-16-16-39 DDR4
-4x120GB SSD Kingston SV300 (RAID 0)
-2x2TB HDD Western Digital
-EVGA Geforce 980 SC ACX2.0
-PSU 1000W (don't remmenber the branch now)
-Case NZXT Phantom Red

Thx for help


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kastrol*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Rampage V with a 8x8GB Crucial 2400MHz DDR4 Kit.
> 
> My issue is when I try to Load Optimal Preferences in BIOS, my MB stuck in BD code, and I always need to open case and push "Memory OK" Button to start. No errors appears when I do like that. Unfortunately, in this way, my DRAM show only 2133MHz speed on BIOS.
> 
> In another way, when I try to load "OC 8 Clock Profile" with my DRAM in XMP 2400 (now reaching true 2400MHz), I can get only 48GB of RAM (it show that I have 8 slots installed but only 6 in use).
> 
> I only want a stable config to use all power of DRAM and no need to always open case and hitting a button on MB to start.
> 
> My config is:
> -Asus Rampage V
> -8x8 Crucial 2400MHz 16-16-16-39 DDR4
> -4x120GB SSD Kingston SV300 (RAID 0)
> -2x2TB HDD Western Digital
> -EVGA Geforce 980 SC ACX2.0
> -PSU 1000W (don't remmenber the branch now)
> -Case NZXT Phantom Red
> 
> Thx for help


Hello

If the memory is a single kit of 8 modules try adjusting SA voltage in small increments.


----------



## Qwinn

I'm still running on the 1902 BIOS. Has there been any improvement noted in moving to 2001 if you don't use any M.2 devices? I'm definitely not interested in updating to a beta BIOS.

Also, anyone else notice the ROG forums appear to have been down for the last 12 hours or so?


----------



## Qwinn

Just spent a whole lot of time going through this thread. Although I am noob at memory overclocking, I am apparently doing something really really *right*, because comparing my Aida benchmarks to others that have been posted here, my numbers are way higher than others I've seen that have higher frequencies and cache.



Oddly, I can't get 3200 stable, even though I am on 100 strap which is supposed to be stronger. Then again, I also can't run higher than 1.38v without dropping sticks, at any SA voltage between 0.94v and 1.07v. I never did try increasing VCCIO though.

Anyway, I didn't use any of the memory presets to get the above results, and trying to only lowered my benchmarks. I also didn't do as well lowering timings to CL13 at 2666. The way I got to this is by keeping all the memory timings of my XMP setting, just increasing the frequency from 2666 to 3000 and changing command rate from 2T to 1T. Trying to tighten any of the sub memory timings beyond that resulted only in either instability or no improvement. Thought I'd mention it as a thing to try if you've only tried the memory presets before now.

If anyone is getting better benchmarks at similar cache/memory frequency, please post, I've looked and haven't found an example yet. This isn't to brag, just wondering what I've done that is working so well so I can be sure to keep doing it, heh.

For the record, this is at 0.880v system agent. As noted, I have never found a system agent voltage above that that helps me at all.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I'm still running on the 1902 BIOS. Has there been any improvement noted in moving to 2001 if you don't use any M.2 devices? I'm definitely not interested in updating to a beta BIOS.
> 
> Also, anyone else notice the ROG forums appear to have been down for the last 12 hours or so?


imo 1701 is best.

i update to 2001 and the memory OC is bad and tough to get stable.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Just spent a whole lot of time going through this thread. Although I am noob at memory overclocking, I am apparently doing something really really *right*, because comparing my Aida benchmarks to others that have been posted here, my numbers are way higher than others I've seen that have higher frequencies and cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't get 3200 stable, even though I am on 100 strap which is supposed to be stronger. Then again, I also can't run higher than 1.38v without dropping sticks, at any SA voltage between 0.94v and 1.07v. I never did try increasing VCCIO though.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't use any of the memory presets to get the above results, and trying to only lowered my benchmarks. I also didn't do as well lowering timings to CL13 at 2666. The way I got to this is by keeping all the memory timings of my XMP setting, just increasing the frequency from 2666 to 3000 and changing command rate from 2T to 1T. Trying to tighten any of the sub memory timings beyond that resulted only in either instability or no improvement. Thought I'd mention it as a thing to try if you've only tried the memory presets before now.
> 
> If anyone is getting better benchmarks at similar cache/memory frequency, please post, I've looked and haven't found an example yet. This isn't to brag, just wondering what I've done that is working so well so I can be sure to keep doing it, heh.
> 
> For the record, this is at 0.880v system agent. As noted, I have never found a system agent voltage above that that helps me at all.


if i get to replicate that overclock (or at least some of the clocks) you WILL get +REP


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Just spent a whole lot of time going through this thread. Although I am noob at memory overclocking, I am apparently doing something really really *right*, because comparing my Aida benchmarks to others that have been posted here, my numbers are way higher than others I've seen that have higher frequencies and cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't get 3200 stable, even though I am on 100 strap which is supposed to be stronger. Then again, I also can't run higher than 1.38v without dropping sticks, at any SA voltage between 0.94v and 1.07v. I never did try increasing VCCIO though.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't use any of the memory presets to get the above results, and trying to only lowered my benchmarks. I also didn't do as well lowering timings to CL13 at 2666. The way I got to this is by keeping all the memory timings of my XMP setting, just increasing the frequency from 2666 to 3000 and changing command rate from 2T to 1T. Trying to tighten any of the sub memory timings beyond that resulted only in either instability or no improvement. Thought I'd mention it as a thing to try if you've only tried the memory presets before now.
> 
> If anyone is getting better benchmarks at similar cache/memory frequency, please post, I've looked and haven't found an example yet. This isn't to brag, just wondering what I've done that is working so well so I can be sure to keep doing it, heh.
> 
> For the record, this is at 0.880v system agent. As noted, I have never found a system agent voltage above that that helps me at all.[/quote
> 
> Wait, you hive R5E and you cant get it stable @3200 mem.
> 
> Mmmm
> 
> I'm running at 3466 @ 4.5 and 3200 both stable.
> Bios 2001. 5820k 1.290v, sa 1.250v mem 1.378v
> Memory LPX corsair LPX 3466 1.35v
> 
> I would you tested your memory one bank at a time to the
> Highest OC just memory only and see what you get.


----------



## Qwinn

Well, it's 2666 xmp memory to start with. The 2 biggest issues holding me back are not being able to find any SA voltage better than Auto, and yes, I have one stick that drops at 3200 or if I put more than 1.38v into it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> *imo 1701 is best.*
> 
> i update to 2001 and the memory OC is bad and tough to get stable.


^^ this!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Just spent a whole lot of time going through this thread. Although I am noob at memory overclocking, I am apparently doing something really really *right*, because comparing my Aida benchmarks to others that have been posted here, my numbers are way higher than others I've seen that have higher frequencies and cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, I can't get 3200 stable, even though I am on 100 strap which is supposed to be stronger. Then again, I also can't run higher than 1.38v without dropping sticks, at any SA voltage between 0.94v and 1.07v. I never did try increasing VCCIO though.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't use any of the memory presets to get the above results, and trying to only lowered my benchmarks. I also didn't do as well lowering timings to CL13 at 2666. The way I got to this is by keeping all the memory timings of my XMP setting, just increasing the frequency from 2666 to 3000 and changing command rate from 2T to 1T. Trying to tighten any of the sub memory timings beyond that resulted only in either instability or no improvement. Thought I'd mention it as a thing to try if you've only tried the memory presets before now.
> 
> *If anyone is getting better benchmarks at similar cache/memory frequency*, please post, I've looked and haven't found an example yet. This isn't to brag, just wondering what I've done that is working so well so I can be sure to keep doing it, heh.
> 
> For the record, this is at 0.880v system agent. As noted, I have never found a system agent voltage above that that helps me at all.


well sure, but not with the same cpu.








Dl a copy of asRock timing configurator and post a snip of the complete set of timings for folks to see.

like so:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is getting better benchmarks at similar cache/memory frequency, please post


Very interesting results. Your "Read" and "Copy" for memory look good for 3000.

I had a similar setup clocked to 4500 CPU and 4400 Cache.


----------



## shampoo911

I DID IT!!!

Finally I can say: my system is overclocked!



edit: i still see people with amazing L2 cache readings....

somebody explain me, how to achieve that.. and why it happens... almost everyone i read, doubles my L2 cache readings...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> I DID IT!!!
> 
> Finally I can say: my system is overclocked!


Nice! Now is it stable?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nice! Now is it stable?


45 minutes AIDA64, IBT 10 passes on very high...

no BSOD's or freezes


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sure, but not with the same cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl a copy of asRock timing configurator and post a snip of the complete set of timings for folks to see.
> 
> like so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm trying to get my 128GB Corsair LPX 3000 stable at 3200. Keep dropping channels.

Can you post a .zip file with all your BIOS settings, please, including all the timing settings?

If you can great thanks!!


----------



## PipJones

Random musings ...

I must have read the ROG overclocking guide a hundred times, I don't know how I never spotted this ..

_VRM Heatsink Cooling
If running full-load stress tests over 4GHz, active cooling of the VRM heatsink with a fan is advised due to current requirements of the (8-core) 5960X processor. K series (6-core) at ~4.2/4.3GHz and above should also have active cooling, depending on voltage._

I'm well and truly in this category and have decided to try and come up with some DIY VRM cooling.

I've ordered a couple of these:

http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-flexfan120-black-v20

I'm going to put some Noctua NF-F12 on them:

http://noctua.at/en/products/product-line-industrial/nf-f12-industrialppc-2000-pwm

And point them at the VRM(s).

My question for the gang ... where would you point them? What do you think?

I'm thinking:

1st fan goes here, top of the case pointing at the CPU area:



2nd fan goes here, pointing between the 780's


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sure, but not with the same cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl a copy of asRock timing configurator and post a snip of the complete set of timings for folks to see.


Can you post a link?

I downloaded what I thought was the same thing but it reported "not valid for this platform" (or something along those lines) .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Can you post a link?
> 
> I downloaded what I thought was the same thing but it reported "not valid for this platform" (or something along those lines) .


]
try version 3.0.5


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well sure, but not with the same cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dl a copy of asRock timing configurator and post a snip of the complete set of timings for folks to see.
> 
> like so:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would Memtweakit work, since I've already got it installed?


----------



## PipJones

Thanks.

asRock timing configurator ver:3.0.5

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20X99%20Professional/?cat=Download&os=Win7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm trying to get my 128GB Corsair LPX 3000 stable at 3200. Keep dropping channels.
> 
> Can you post a .zip file with all your BIOS settings, please, including all the timing settings?
> 
> If you can great thanks!!


sure.

160425155104.zip 4170k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Can you post a link?
> 
> I downloaded what I thought was the same thing but it reported "not valid for this platform" (or something along those lines) .


 TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Would Memtweakit work, since I've already got it installed?


sure.

I attached ATC in the reply above.


----------



## Qwinn

I will try the ATC out tomorrow, as it looks like it might be a better tool. In the meantime, here's the MemTweakit version.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I will try the ATC out tomorrow, as it looks like it might be a better tool. In the meantime, here's the MemTweakit version.


main thing about memtweak.... ignore the "Efficiency Score".


----------



## shampoo911

because im happy with my oc and no one asked for it, here's my memtweakit post... maybe it will be useful


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> because im happy with my oc and no one asked for it, here's my memtweakit post... maybe it will be useful


with that tRAS, your MB is substituting a timing correction since 20 will be a timing error. tRAS= CAS+tRTP+tRCD (+/-2). The ras window must be open for the entire time it takes to complete these three operations. And yes, vendors ignore this and let the MB do the correction - which you cannot interrogate for the substituted value.

you could probably lower tFAW to near 16 since it should/can be 4x tRDD


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with that tRAS, your MB is substituting a timing correction since 20 will be a timing error. tRAS= CAS+tRTP+tRCD (+/-2). The ras window must be open for the entire time it takes to complete these three operations. And yes, vendors ignore this and let the MB do the correction - which you cannot interrogate for the substituted value.
> 
> you could probably lower tFAW to near 16 since it should/can be 4x tRDD


done... should i expect any increase in performance? or is it just a stability point.?


----------



## MR-e

Hey @Jpmboy, I looked through your BIOS and noticed you have tRRD (Ras to Ras Delay/L) set to 5 and your tFAW at 16. Is one of these a typo?


----------



## Jpmboy

no.. no typo, I'm violating a rule.








I need to lower tRDD. it's certainly gsat and hci stable tho (hci to only 400% tho - 64GB)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> done... should i expect any increase in performance? or is it just a stability point.?


tFAW to 16 will def help. Increasing tRAS to a value closer to the needed window can tighten things up vs the conservative MB subed value. Also , increase dram cycle time to ~ 2x the auto value and measure AID64 bandwidth before and after.


----------



## KedarWolf

No amount of tweaking will stop me dropping channels at 3200. I did get 125 strap stable with all channels at 3000 finding all 128GB but strange thing is when I run AIDA Extreme cache and memory test I only get 29k instead of the 75k i get at 2666. Any suggestion if I want to use 125 strap? I checked with CPU-Z I'm at 4.625 CPU, 4.375 cache and 3000 memory so it's not set wrong.


----------



## Qwinn

The weirdness for me is that I'm on 100 strap, yet I OC'd to 3000 relatively easily, but also can't get 3200 to not drop sticks. Considering the strap I'm using, it should be the opposite, shouldn't it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> No amount of tweaking will stop me dropping channels at 3200. I did get 125 strap stable with all channels at 3000 finding all 128GB but strange thing is when I run AIDA Extreme cache and memory test I only get 29k instead of the 75k i get at 2666. Any suggestion if I want to use 125 strap? I checked with CPU-Z I'm at 4.625 CPU, 4.375 cache and 3000 memory so it's not set wrong.


yeah - that drop in AID64 may be showing signal loss or simply correctable errors. IS it stable to AID64 ram test at least? 125 strap try: with manual voltage enabled try lower VSA (IDK - VSA is humbling for us all, and I recall you are already at 0.888v?). Set both VCCIOs up 2 notches above stock (1.075V). If that don't help, try....
On the tweakers page, set bclk clk amp to high, ringback to enabled, pcie amp to high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> The weirdness for me is that I'm on 100 strap, yet I OC'd to 3000 relatively easily, but also can't get 3200 to not drop sticks. Considering the strap I'm using, it should be the opposite, shouldn't it?


lol- i couldn;t get 3000 on 100 with my ADATA 3300 kit no matter what! And haven't tried since with 32GB or 64GB. Wolf is pushing the limits with 128GB for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey @Jpmboy, I looked through your BIOS and noticed you have tRRD (Ras to Ras Delay/L) set to 5 and your tFAW at 16. Is one of these a typo?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just never remembered to lower tRRD








running now:


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I just never remembered to lower tRRD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## shampoo911

@Jpmboy

Before


After


some curious increases but... i was expecting more... nevertheless... it's something =)

thx for the tips dude.. +REP


----------



## Qwinn

I just tightened a few timings, including TRRD to 4, TFaW to 16, a couple third timings (I'll post em tomorrow, running OCCT now), and none of it made any difference whatsoever.

Then I started dropping DRAM REF cycle time, from 347 to currently 253, and my benchmark started going up noticably. At 347 the fastest read I could get was 64400 or so, now I'm hitting 65800. Latency down from 56.0 to 54.2. That setting makes a pretty damn big difference. Running OCCT now to see if any of that made me lose stability, and if not, I will try dropping the cycle time even lower. Didn't change the Refresh timer, for the record.

I don't think I ever read about that setting making such a big difference before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I just tightened a few timings, including TRRD to 4, TFaW to 16, a couple third timings (I'll post em tomorrow, running OCCT now), and none of it made any difference whatsoever.
> 
> Then I started dropping DRAM REF cycle time, from 347 to currently 253, and my benchmark started going up noticably. At 347 the fastest read I could get was 64400 or so, now I'm hitting 65800. Latency down from 56.0 to 54.2. That setting makes a pretty damn big difference. Running OCCT now to see if any of that made me lose stability, and if not, I will try dropping the cycle time even lower. Didn't change the Refresh timer, for the record.
> 
> I don't think I ever read about that setting making such a big difference before.


tREFI and tRFC are very impactful


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tREFI and tRFC are very impactful


I've got to ask, why 328 on tRFC, what's the math behind that one?


----------



## Qwinn

For the record, tRFC at 253 and 268 both failed OCCT, at 40 minutes and 1hr10 min respectively. I'm now trying 300 along with a mix of my settings and the 4x8 Samsung 1.5v preset timings.

What still surprises me is how far I can drop some of those 2nd and 3rd timings and I still see no benchmark difference at all. Only overall frequency, cache and tRFC have helped so far. Does tightening the other timings allow for lower tRFC? Haven't tried increasing tREFi yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> For the record, tRFC at 253 and 268 both failed OCCT, at 40 minutes and 1hr10 min respectively. I'm now trying 300 along with a mix of my settings and the 4x8 Samsung 1.5v preset timings.
> 
> What still surprises me is how far I can drop some of those 2nd and 3rd timings and I still see no benchmark difference at all. Only overall frequency, cache and tRFC have helped so far. Does tightening the other timings allow for lower tRFC? Haven't tried increasing tREFi yet.


Stop wasting your time stressing this on OCCT, it's not going to tell you anything as quickly as GSAT or HCI will.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've got to ask, why 328 on tRFC, what's the math behind that one?


no reason what so ever except it was in the base preset I used? I haven't had time to optimize it.. and no stability problems.
lol - I just got tRRD to what it should be.








but now that you mention it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> For the record, tRFC at 253 and 268 both failed OCCT, at 40 minutes and 1hr10 min respectively. I'm now trying 300 along with a mix of my settings and the 4x8 Samsung 1.5v preset timings.
> 
> What still surprises me is how far I can drop some of those 2nd and 3rd timings and I still see no benchmark difference at all. Only overall frequency, cache and tRFC have helped so far. Does tightening the other timings allow for lower tRFC? Haven't tried increasing tREFi yet.


you will see a difference with tREFI

some timings may require RTL/IO tweaks I believe.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, I will play with tREFi, thanks. XMP tREFi is around 11400. What increment should I try, and what's a reasonable upper range?


----------



## Master Chicken

Any news yet about what the Rampage refresh will get for Broadwell-E? USB 3.1 on the board with one or more C ports? A second M.2 PCIe x4 port with the removal of the SataExpress realestate waster? Is there a wishlist?







A Ferris wheel ... in all black?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ok, I will play with tREFi, thanks. XMP tREFi is around 11400. What increment should I try, and what's a reasonable upper range?


22800 should do ya right.

(while taking the wife back and forth for out patient surgery had gsat running at tRRD=4 and cycle time at 298 - worked, 278 fails to load Mint. But cycle time is tricky... shorter is not always better? will post final timings with this 64GB kit shortly).


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ok, I will play with tREFi, thanks. XMP tREFi is around 11400. What increment should I try, and what's a reasonable upper range?


The higher the better. I max out my trefi to 32767 on x99. skylake can do 65535. having it that high does not hurt the ram. it jsut indicates how long the ram goes without recharging the data cells. if the cells dont lose data between trefi's clock cycles, you'll have no problem. if it does lose data, then, well, bsod's.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, thanks for tips guys. I tried 300 tRFC with 22000 tREFI, failed 40 minutes into GSAT. Same result with 320 tRFC and 18360 tREFI. Given the numbers you guys are giving me for tREFI, I'm guessing it's the tRFC that's giving me the trouble. Decided to eliminate variables and am now running my stable overclock (which has tRFC 347), changing only the tREFI to 22880 (double my normal 11440) to see what happens.

Again, there's a whole slew of 2nd and 3rd timings that I can tighten and seem to be stable on, but other than those two, not one of them has made the slightest difference in my Aida benchmarks. Given that, I'm inclined to leave them as they were.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 22800 should do ya right.
> 
> (while taking the wife back and forth for out patient surgery


Like when my wife said she was going to have a pain in her neck removed, I asked which doctor? She said no doctor -divorce lawyer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Like when my wife said she was going to have a pain in her neck removed, I asked which doctor? She said no doctor -divorce lawyer


lol - my wife would never divorce me... she'd have to give me half my sheet back.









so, cycle is good down to 298, 278 fails to load linux mint. Without going into RTLs, I think this 64GB kit is humming along pretty good.


1h GSAT error free... tho I'll run 4-5h eventually.

Anyone know of a way to display the ram timing settings in Linux mint? I'm not getting anywhere with:

sudo dmidecode type 17

or

sudo aptitude install i2c-tools
sudo modprobe eeprom
sudo modprobe i2c-i801
decode-dimm


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 22800 should do ya right.
> 
> (while taking the wife back and forth for out patient surgery had gsat running at tRRD=4 and cycle time at 298 - worked, 278 fails to load Mint. But cycle time is tricky... shorter is not always better? will post final timings with this 64GB kit shortly).


That must be because of 64GB, I was set at 280 all fine, tried an hour of gsat with 240, still all fine. I had tRRD 4 and tRRD_L 6 back then and tested with 4/4, passed gsat 1h with those.


----------



## Qwinn

When you guys say 280, 298, etc., what were your tRFC's in your XMP? As in, what's your delta? My GSAT with the 22880 tREFI has passed an hour now, which means it looks like even just going from 347 to 320 fails GSAT for me. This is with 4x8gb btw.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That must be because of 64GB, I was set at 280 all fine, tried an hour of gsat with 240, still all fine. I had tRRD 4 and tRRD_L 6 back then and tested with 4/4, passed gsat 1h with those.


yeah, may be the 8 slots being full at this frequency. I never really worked the 32GB kit down lower than 328. On the max 8 extreme, it does lower timings at higher frequency.. but needs higher voltage with RTL offsets set. I don;lt know much about optimizing RTLs for 24/7 stability and speed on x99 (benchmarking, only modest knowledge also).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> When you guys say 280, 298, etc., what were your tRFC's in your XMP? As in, what's your delta? My GSAT with the 22880 tREFI has passed an hour now, which means it looks like even just going from 347 to 320 fails GSAT for me. This is with 4x8gb btw.


I think the XMP for this 64GB kit is around 450? You will need to add voltage as you get timings squeaky tight, so bringing tRFC down, along with the tight 2nds and 3rds you mentioned might need more juice? At some point, the CPU IMC just says "no mas".


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, may be the 8 slots being full at this frequency. I never really worked the 32GB kit down lower than 328. On the max 8 extreme, it does lower timings at higher frequency.. but needs higher voltage with RTL offsets set. I don;lt know much about optimizing RTLs for 24/7 stability and speed on x99 (benchmarking, only modest knowledge also).
> I think the XMP for this 64GB kit is around 450? You will need to add voltage as you get timings squeaky tight, so bringing tRFC down, along with the tight 2nds and 3rds you mentioned might need more juice? At some point, the CPU IMC just says "no mas".


I'll test stability further with tRFC at 240, but that's what the guys set it at (sometimes at 220) for 4K C12 on skylake. About RTL/IOL, I've tried touching them just now, but when I do, I drop a channel.
Cas 13 with tCWL 9 and IOL 8/8/8/8 makes RTL 53/51/53/51.
So Cas 13 with tCWL 9 and IOL 6/8/6/8 should do RTL 51/51/51/51. But change the IOL, drop the channel. I think the board do just the right job. I can't even do 13-13-13 so something is holding me back here anyway.

Is the tRFC even part of the XMP? I think I was at 350 when setting the "XMP like" primary timings here.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the XMP for this 64GB kit is around 450? You will need to add voltage as you get timings squeaky tight, so bringing tRFC down, along with the tight 2nds and 3rds you mentioned might need more juice? At some point, the CPU IMC just says "no mas".


That's just it, given that none of the 2nd and 3rd timings I was able to tweak down helped performance at all, I've left them at their comparatively loose settings so I can hopefully keep stability increasing the settings that actually do help matters. Unless someone tells me that tightening those timings would actually allow me to do things like lower tRFC further, but no one has said that yet.

I've hit a wall on voltage at 1.38v, because I've never found a better stability point for System Agent than auto 0.880v. That said, I stopped looking at 1.07v because I thought that 1.05v was the max safe setting, but I'm seeing more people saying up to 1.15v is ok for 24/7, so I may test the 1.08-1.15v range tonight.

One question: When people say VCCIO should be raised, I saw a couple of different settings in the BIOS that contained VCCIO. One I think was VCCIO-CPU and the other was VCCIO-VRM, I think? Which one is the one to tweak for RAM stability? And what should I raise it to (assuming it is like most voltages where more volts = more stable, rather than having to find a sweet spot like with SA).

And GSAT 2 hour success on the TREFI to 22880, which did give a quite nice boost to the benchmarks. Thanks for the tips on that.


----------



## Qwinn

For those who like OCCT, a new version was just released! 4.4.2. Thought the author had given up on it, nice to see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'll test stability further with tRFC at 240, but that's what the guys set it at (sometimes at 220) for 4K C12 on skylake. About RTL/IOL, I've tried touching them just now, but when I do, I drop a channel.
> Cas 13 with tCWL 9 and IOL 8/8/8/8 makes RTL 53/51/53/51.
> So Cas 13 with tCWL 9 and IOL 6/8/6/8 should do RTL 51/51/51/51. But change the IOL, drop the channel. I think the board do just the right job. I can't even do 13-13-13 so something is holding me back here anyway.
> 
> Is the tRFC even part of the XMP? I think I was at 350 when setting the "XMP like" primary timings here.


the RTLs t on this board/bios are being set really in relation to the spacing vs the cpu socket... I guess I should poke around with thr IOs (right? now as the platform is almost EOL







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's just it, given that none of the 2nd and 3rd timings I was able to tweak down helped performance at all, I've left them at their comparatively loose settings so I can hopefully keep stability increasing the settings that actually do help matters. Unless someone tells me that tightening those timings would actually allow me to do things like lower tRFC further, but no one has said that yet.
> 
> I've hit a wall on voltage at 1.38v, because I've never found a better stability point for System Agent than auto 0.880v. That said, I stopped looking at 1.07v because I thought that 1.05v was the max safe setting, but I'm seeing more people saying up to 1.15v is ok for 24/7, so I may test the 1.08-1.15v range tonight.
> 
> One question: When people say VCCIO should be raised, I saw a couple of different settings in the BIOS that contained VCCIO. One I think was VCCIO-CPU and the other was VCCIO-VRM, I think? Which one is the one to tweak for RAM stability? And what should I raise it to (assuming it is like most voltages where more volts = more stable, rather than having to find a sweet spot like with SA).
> 
> And GSAT 2 hour success on the TREFI to 22880, which did give a quite nice boost to the benchmarks. Thanks for the tips on that.


CPU and PCH VCCIO up a notch or two has been helpful - since launch - either when loading 8 sticks or when running ram up to 3333 and higher (at least devilhead had the same experience with VCCIO). I just set these at 1.075V and use that for all OCs.









__________________________________

So, this evening I was able to tighten down some secondaries with a slight benefit to AID64 write. little further impact on write and copy: VDIMM raised to 1.410V from 1.400V.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Any news yet about what the Rampage refresh will get for Broadwell-E? USB 3.1 on the board with one or more C ports? A second M.2 PCIe x4 port with the removal of the SataExpress realestate waster? Is there a wishlist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ferris wheel ... in all black?


Rampage V Black Edition?!!??!!?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the RTLs t on this board/bios are being set really in relation to the spacing vs the cpu socket... I guess I should poke around with thr IOs (right? now as the platform is almost EOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> CPU and PCH VCCIO up a notch or two has been helpful - since launch - either when loading 8 sticks or when running ram up to 3333 and higher (at least devilhead had the same experience with VCCIO). I just set these at 1.075V and use that for all OCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> So, this evening I was able to tighten down some secondaries with a slight benefit to AID64 write. little further impact on write and copy: VDIMM raised to 1.410V from 1.400V.


Hey, let's just print 20 screens from my bios, I never really needed that laser ink cartridge anyways.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> The higher the better. I max out my trefi to 32767 on x99. skylake can do 65535. having it that high does not hurt the ram. it jsut indicates how long the ram goes without recharging the data cells. if the cells dont lose data between trefi's clock cycles, you'll have no problem. if it does lose data, then, well, bsod's.


32767 passed 2 hours of GSAT, with the best improvement to my Aida bench since I went from 2666 to 3000. Thanks for the tip. +Rep.

Before:



After:


----------



## Master Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Rampage V Black Edition?!!??!!?


I hope so. I'm on X79 RIVE and skipped Haswell-E. But I'm not skipping Broadwell-E. Bring on the Black. Maybe throw in some onboard U.2 but at least give us 2 M.2 PCIe x4 slots. I so need to feel the boot from a pair of Samsung 950's in a RAID0.


----------



## Qwinn

Oh, since it was requested before:



Here's the changes to other settings I've tried that work but have made no difference whatsoever in Aida Bench:

Seconds:
tRRD - 5 to 4
tRRD_L - 7 to 4
tRTP - 10 to 4
tFAW - 26 to 16

Thirds:
tRWDD - 5 to 4
tRWDR - 5 to 4

No benchmark impact with these changes whatsoever. Anyone have any idea why, or what other settings might have some more impact?

tRFC at 320 caused instability, and any lesser drop doesn't seem to do much for the scores, so leaving it at 347 for stability's sake.

Oh, comically, the tREFI change made my MemTweakIt "DRAM Efficiency Score" drop from the high 80000's to 38800, so yeah, gonna ignore that score altogether.


----------



## tistou77

With the latest CPU microcodes of Intel (36 and 37), anyone know if the bug with "Adaptive Mode" with Cache is corrected ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the latest CPU microcodes of Intel (36 and 37), anyone know if the bug with "Adaptive Mode" with Cache is corrected ?


From my understanding, that's not a bug that can be fixed, it's simply not supported by the platform.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> From my understanding, that's not a bug that can be fixed, it's simply not supported by the platform.


Ah ok, thanks for info


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> The higher the better. I max out my trefi to 32767 on x99. skylake can do 65535. having it that high does not hurt the ram. it jsut indicates how long the ram goes without recharging the data cells. if the cells dont lose data between trefi's clock cycles, you'll have no problem. if it does lose data, then, well, bsod's.


To all those involved in these RAM discussions (ssateneth, Qwinn, Kimir, Jpmboy, KedarWolf to name but a few), thank-you.

You've gone way over my head, but, I've used some of your tips to improve my RAM performance quite considerably.

Rough calculations:

Read: +5000 MB/s
Write: +3000 MB/s
Copy: +7000 MB/s

Thanks!

This was my initial AIDA benchmark:



With your advise and public discussion I've:

Applied the 3000 Samsung profile to hit this:



Applied the 2800 Samsung profile to hit this:



And now, by simply inceasing tREFI to 32767, i've hit this:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> To all those involved in these RAM discussions (ssateneth, Qwinn, Kimir, Jpmboy, KedarWolf to name but a few), thank-you.
> 
> You've gone way over my head, but, I've used some of your tips to improve my RAM performance quite considerably.
> 
> Rough calculations:
> 
> Read: +5000 MB/s
> Write: +3000 MB/s
> Copy: +7000 MB/s
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> This was my initial AIDA benchmark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your advise and public discussion I've:
> 
> Applied the 3000 Samsung profile to hit this:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the 2800 Samsung profile to hit this:
> 
> 
> 
> And now, by simply inceasing tREFI to 32767, i've hit this:


NIce work! real nice.... just be sure to check stability. If there's one thing that can hopelessly corrupt an OS install, it's a bad ram OC.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce work! real nice.... just be sure to check stability. If there's one thing that can hopelessly corrupt an OS install, it's a bad ram OC.


Thanks! I'll do some stability testing once I've got some VRM cooling in place.

I've got a couple of these on the way. Apparently they're 10,000 RPM 1U server cooling fans. I need to figure out how and where to mount them - and compare results with Noctua 3000 RPM. Interesting road ahead.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310932061701

I left the machine idle while I was out. Huge VRM temp spike for no reason.


----------



## MR-e

^ Those are going to be LOUD!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks! I'll do some stability testing once I've got some VRM cooling in place.
> 
> I've got a couple of these on the way. Apparently they're 10,000 RPM 1U server cooling fans. I need to figure out how and where to mount them - and compare results with Noctua 3000 RPM. Interesting road ahead.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310932061701
> 
> I left the machine idle while I was out. Huge VRM temp spike for no reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ *Those are going to be LOUD*!


yeah - the delta 90s I have (not being used) and 120s I have are screaming loud! Search OCN for: "you know you have too many fans when"


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ Those are going to be LOUD!


Almost tempted to give rep for the understatement 

Who knows, I might get something usable when connected to Link Commander Mini and controlled by SIV. I'm curious to see what they do and will post results.

To be honest, I don't think I will use them. More likely to go down the Noctua route.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I left the machine idle while I was out. Huge VRM temp spike for no reason.


That is often just a symptom of having two sensor monitoring programs running at the same time conflicting with one another. AI Suite autorunning in background maybe?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That is often just a symptom of having two sensor monitoring programs running at the same time conflicting with one another. AI Suite autorunning in background maybe?


Only AIDA for the OSD and SIV for the Corsair Fan control.


----------



## xarot

Is it hard to corrupt a BIOS on this mobo?

I tried some high OC which of course failed...after that, system didn't POST even at bare XMP profile. Almost RMAd the memory kit but then I tried updating to latest BETA BIOS and after that, everything is fine.

I also played with straps and memory...I am just thinking, corruption or some settings that don't reset even when clearing CMOS?


----------



## tistou77

Hello

Are some days I tested the OC of ram (refresh, etc...) with HCI Memtest (stable 600%) and AIDA64 (2h)
Since yesterday, I have just freeze browsing internet, etc ...
I redo a HCI Memtest, and I have a error at 40% ...

Does a "problem" driver could cause this problem?
I'm different test with Kaspersky (installed, uninstalled) yesterday and I feel that the problems appeared at that time

Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Is that with the new RAM? Might just be burn-in, bump the dram voltage a notch and see if it still occur.


----------



## tistou77

Yes with the new ram
Already tried to mount the VDIMM, release timings, etc... same
I'll see to reinstall the OS


----------



## Kimir

HCI doesn't tell you that your OS is corrupted. Run sfc /scannow for that.
It could also be your cache OC that make the HCI fail.


----------



## tistou77

Since yesterday I had memory error browsing the internet (sysfader, etc ...) after the test with Kaspersky
If a driver loaded into ram is in conflict, it can crash the ram?

It would be strange that OC is stable after several tests (HCI, Aida64, RealBench) and plant just testing different things with Kaspersky (coincidental)
I did not test with GSAT not want to install linux


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> *Is it hard to corrupt a BIOS on this mobo*?
> 
> I tried some high OC which of course failed...after that, system didn't POST even at bare XMP profile. Almost RMAd the memory kit but then I tried updating to latest BETA BIOS and after that, everything is fine.
> 
> I also played with straps and memory...I am just thinking, corruption or some settings that don't reset even when clearing CMOS?


it's not all that hard to do on any mobo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Are some days I tested the OC of ram (refresh, etc...) with HCI Memtest (stable 600%) and AIDA64 (2h)
> Since yesterday, I have just freeze browsing internet, etc ...
> I redo a HCI Memtest, and I have a error at 40% ...
> 
> Does a "problem" driver could cause this problem?
> I'm different test with Kaspersky (installed, uninstalled) yesterday and I feel that the problems appeared at that time
> 
> Thanks


remove Kaspersky (use malwarebytes fercrissakes) and do you have training disabled?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not all that hard to do on any mobo.


Last time I had corruption was on EPoX nF2 mobo...


----------



## Jpmboy

oh, I've forced a few since then.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not all that hard to do on any mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remove Kaspersky (use malwarebytes fercrissakes) and do you have training disabled?


This is not Kaspersky
I tested by lowering the frequency of Cores and Cache (with the same voltages) and the ram at 3200 and all the timings in AUTO and I get errors with HCI to 70%

It is best to test "each" component with AIDA64?

Training ?

Thanks

EDIT: I have made reset of the bios, all set as before (just left the tRFC and tREFI on AUTO) and HCI pass to 100%
With tRFC to 240, it will not boot (it was good before)

In the bios, options (Tweaker Paradise), what serves the options "BCLK Amplitude" and "PCIE Clock Amplitude"


----------



## eatthermalpaste

question for you guys here

I set my core multiplier to 45, 1.35V

When I start stress testing the core ratio will only go up to 4.0GHz and stops there.

I do have Turbo Enabled... I thought this might be due to EIST being disabled so I tried it with that enabled as well, same issue. Tried a lower frequency (maybe it was booting up and just lowering itself because IT couldn't go that high?), have C states disabled, etc...

but no matter what I set core freq to over 4.0GHz, it will read at 4.0GHz, and my software will tell me what my max multiplier is (x45,x44, etc) but it still wont go over 4 GHz under full load.

Anyone know *** is going on with this thing?


----------



## Qwinn

Well, bad news. The 32767 tREFI that passed 2 hours GSAT failed Aida in about an hour and failed OCCT in 5 minutes. Will give the 22880 setting another shot in a bit, but yeah, GSAT is apparently not very good at testing that particular setting. Once again OCCT is king


----------



## eatthermalpaste

max trfc you can hit with that kit is 265-270. Pretty much impossible to get it any lower. tREFI you can set to 31000 and you're perfectly fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, bad news. The 32767 tREFI that passed 2 hours GSAT failed Aida in about an hour and failed OCCT in 5 minutes. Will give the 22880 setting another shot in a bit, but yeah, GSAT is apparently not very good at testing that particular setting. Once again OCCT is king


If this is with trident z 3200 kit, try tREFI at 30,000. I couldn't get mine stable at max.. but it was perfectly fine at 28000,29000,30000,31000. Not sure why but I guess there's a reason that 32767 is the max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> max trfc you can hit with that kit is 265-270. Pretty much impossible to get it any lower. tREFI you can set to 31000 and you're perfectly fine.
> If this is with trident z 3200 kit, try tREFI at 30,000. I couldn't get mine stable at max.. but it was perfectly fine at 28000,29000,30000,31000. Not sure why but I guess there's a reason that 32767 is the max.


with an 8 stick 64 gb TZ kit, tREFI maxed out even lower.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with an 8 stick 64 gb TZ kit, tREFI maxed out even lower.


Ah im using 4x8. Id venture to guess an 8 stick kit could handle maybe double the default value.


----------



## Kimir

Silicon lottery. tRFC is fine at 240 here. tREFI, just set double the default if you want to see the higher bandwidth on Aida, although you won't see a different by leaving it at stock for daily, 32k is purely for benchmark purposes.


----------



## zerophase

I'm really confused. So, I bought a new board, and the same freezes still happens after saving changes in the bios. I'm just left with a blank cursor on the screen. It's not the cpu or motherboard causing the freeze. I guess my ram could be bad, but the computer hasn't frozen anywhere else. 2101 just came out, I'm going to try playing around with it, and see if I can trigger a freeze in the bios. (Maybe, it was a bug with 2001?)

How to reproduce:

only change boot order in bios.
Select Save and Exit
I wish Asus would actually communicate known issues, and give more details on bios updates. You know they have a private bug tracker in use.

This is all happening at stock settings.

As a plus I can now rma things with the spare heatpipe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> I'm really confused. So, I bought a new board, and the same freezes still happens after saving changes in the bios. I'm just left with a blank cursor on the screen. It's not the cpu or motherboard causing the freeze. I guess my ram could be bad, but the computer hasn't frozen anywhere else. 2101 just came out, I'm going to try playing around with it, and see if I can trigger a freeze in the bios. (Maybe, it was a bug with 2001?)
> 
> How to reproduce:
> [
> **] only change boot order in bios.
> [*] Select Save and Exit*
> [*]
> 
> I wish Asus would actually communicate known issues, and give more details on bios updates. You know they have a private bug tracker in use.
> 
> This is all happening at stock settings.
> 
> As a plus I can now rma things with the spare heatpipe.


I do this several times a week, and have since launch... no freezing here. does it do this with ALL settings at stock? eg, after a clr cmos or right after a flash? If it repeats with NO overclock, try with one ram stick how have you verified the the ram sticks?


----------



## zerophase

I'll go ahead and run a memtest on the ram.


----------



## Qwinn

BIOS 2101 for the R5E just released. Installed fine via usb flashback. Over an hour OCCT so far with tREFI 22880, double my xmp score, otherwise this was a 14 hour OCCT stable OC on 1902 modded. Microcode is still 2d in this one as well, btw, tho the modded version that updates it to 36 is already out. I'm testing the unmodded atm.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> BIOS 2101 for the R5E just released. Installed fine via usb flashback. Over an hour OCCT so far with tREFI 22880, double my xmp score, otherwise this was a 14 hour OCCT stable OC on 1902 modded. Microcode is still 2d in this one as well, btw, tho the modded version that updates it to 36 is already out. I'm testing the unmodded atm.


You have a link to 2101 modded with microcode 36?
The only one I found at the microcode 37


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> You have a link to 2101 modded with microcode 36?
> The only one I found at the microcode 37


Oh, sorry, I don't know, I thought 36 was still the most recent version. If a 37 has come out, I'm sure all the modders are using it.


----------



## tistou77

Ok, the 36 seems better than 37 for OC (test that I've do)


----------



## Qwinn

Aw crap. 2101 BIOS + 22880 tREFI failed OCCT at 4hrs 11 min.

Just restarted it with tREFI back to 11440. Praying this works, worked my ass off for this OC, really hope it doesn't just work on 1902 modded.


----------



## Qwinn

And yikes. My exact OC that was OCCT stable for 14 hours on 1902 modded died in 40 minutes on 2101 unmodded. Trying 2101 modded now.

At this point I should retract earlier advice I gave where I surmised that my new memory OC is what enabled me to go from 3.8 cache oc to 4.2 cache - it may in fact have been using a modded bios that enabled it. The modded bios does apparently update something called an "uncore module", so it's plausible, and I never did get any cache above 3.8 working on an unmodded bios. Will report on results as they come in.

One variable I have added, it should be noted, is that I've been using OCCT 4.4.2 last few days where all my previous successful tests were on 4.4.1.


----------



## tistou77

I am mistaken


----------



## mus1mus

Has anyone tried the latest Beta BIOS? I failed to flash on a couple of occassions.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do this several times a week, and have since launch... no freezing here. does it do this with ALL settings at stock? eg, after a clr cmos or right after a flash? If it repeats with NO overclock, try with one ram stick how have you verified the the ram sticks?


I just finished running passmark MemTest86 6.30.0 for 4 passes, and got no errors. Settings are all on stock. Have any ideas on what it could be other than ram?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, bad news. The 32767 tREFI that passed 2 hours GSAT failed Aida in about an hour and failed OCCT in 5 minutes. Will give the 22880 setting another shot in a bit, but yeah, GSAT is apparently not very good at testing that particular setting. Once again OCCT is king


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> max trfc you can hit with that kit is 265-270. Pretty much impossible to get it any lower. tREFI you can set to 31000 and you're perfectly fine.
> If this is with trident z 3200 kit, try tREFI at 30,000. I couldn't get mine stable at max.. but it was perfectly fine at 28000,29000,30000,31000. Not sure why but I guess there's a reason that 32767 is the max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with an 8 stick 64 gb TZ kit, tREFI maxed out even lower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Silicon lottery. tRFC is fine at 240 here. tREFI, just set double the default if you want to see the higher bandwidth on Aida, although you won't see a different by leaving it at stock for daily, 32k is purely for benchmark purposes.


These memory stress tests perhaps do not pick up tREFI issues particularly well if pushing. It was suggested by Raja that if setting a particularly high cell refresh, to suspend a lot of heavy apps to DRAM and look out for anything ominous.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These memory stress tests perhaps do not pick up tREFI issues particularly well if pushing. It was suggested by Raja that if setting a particularly high cell refresh, to suspend a lot of heavy apps to DRAM and look out for anything ominous.


If data is read from the DIMMs continually in a high IO memory test, there aren't many refreshes required. I'd be cautious doubling a refresh rate value for 24/7 use.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If data is read from the DIMMs continually in a high IO memory test, there aren't many refreshes required. I'd be cautious doubling a refresh rate value for 24/7 use.


^^ This.Benchmark mentality when seeking settings for 24/7 use seldom bodes well when stability is the goal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If data is read from the DIMMs continually in a high IO memory test, there aren't many refreshes required. I'd be cautious doubling a refresh rate value for 24/7 use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These memory stress tests perhaps do not pick up tREFI issues particularly well if pushing. It was suggested by Raja that if setting a particularly high cell refresh, to suspend a lot of heavy apps to DRAM and look out for anything ominous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> ^^ This.Benchmark mentality when seeking settings for 24/7 use seldom bodes well when stability is the goal.


The very few times I used Standby (suspend to ram?) there haven't been issues... even with some ram hogs like UCSF Chimera. However, I do think some folks on OCN are very interested in finding "stable and faster" settings for all components - heck, I seen questions about overclocking a mouse







.
So naturally, methods of testing both will likely (necessarily?) bring in benchmarks for the "faster" part.
Not an unexpected theme on a Rampage Extreme thread.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These memory stress tests perhaps do not pick up tREFI issues particularly well if pushing. It was suggested by Raja that if setting a particularly high cell refresh, to suspend a lot of heavy apps to DRAM and look out for anything ominous.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with an 8 stick 64 gb TZ kit, tREFI maxed out even lower.


With 8x16GB Corsair LPX at 2666 22066 tRFI fails HCI , 18066 fails, 15511 passes HCI though. But like Jpmboy mentions the higher density your RAM then lower your tRFI needs to be I think.


----------



## Qwinn

So, using the 2101 BIOS using the first version modded by the guys at Win-Raid (link: http://www.win-raid.com/t1893f44-OFFER-ASUS-Rampage-V-Extreme-modded-BIOSes.html#msg27089 ), my 4.4 core 4.2 cache 3000 memory OC is 17 hours OCCT 4.4.1 stable:



This is with tREFI left at stock 11440, for the record.

I have come to the conclusion that this OC *cannot* be made to work on the official ASUS BIOS versions - tried it with 2101 unmodded and no go. I suspect it's the microcode update that enabled me to get my cache from 3.8 to 4.2. (The microcode is updated to 37 in this 2101 modded BIOS, tho the OC was 14 hour OCCT stable on the 36 microcode from 1902 modded as well. The official non-beta BIOSes are still on microcode 2d. I think I heard the beta 3008 had moved up to 36 though, I never tried it).

Hopefully, ASUS will implement these module updates on the official BIOS sometime in the future, as clearly, at least for me, they are considerably more stable.

Note that on page 3 of the thread I linked above, Sylar76 released a few more versions updating or not updating various components, so you can get pretty much any combination of module updates that you want. I tried the 2001 modded BIOS that includes the "uncore module update", but my stable OC couldn't pass post on it (qcode bF). The "uncore module" is *not* necessary to see great gains in the ability to overclock the cache though. Something that was in both the 1902 modded and the original 2101 modded enables me to go from 3.8 to 4.2, I suspect it's the microcode, but I can't be certain what does it, all I know is it's a lot more stable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The very few times I used Standby (suspend to ram?) there haven't been issues... even with some ram hogs like UCSF Chimera. However, I do think some folks on OCN are very interested in finding "stable and faster" settings for all components - heck, I seen questions about overclocking a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So naturally, methods of testing both will likely (necessarily?) bring in benchmarks for the "faster" part.
> Not an unexpected theme on a Rampage Extreme thread.


Hello

I agree. However, attempting to use settings for 24/7 that approach benchmark only use and not understanding the underlying principle of what those setting do and then validating with testing that is not suitable will lead to disappointment more times than not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I agree. However, attempting to use settings for 24/7 that approach benchmark only use and not understanding the underlying principle of what those setting do and then validating with testing that is not suitable will lead to disappointment more times than not.


...always too logical.


----------



## thrgk

JPM, I currently have this ram,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231803

if I upgrade to this ram, will it be any better? It is only dual channel, but little better cas and I can oc it prolly

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205

I would get 2 sets, to make it 4 sticks total

Thanks!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> JPM, I currently have this ram,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231803
> 
> if I upgrade to this ram, will it be any better? It is only dual channel, but little better cas and I can oc it prolly
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
> 
> I would get 2 sets, to make it 4 sticks total
> 
> Thanks!


Just get one set. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> JPM, I currently have this ram,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231803
> 
> if I upgrade to this ram, will it be any better? It is only dual channel, but little better cas and I can oc it prolly
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
> 
> I would get 2 sets, to make it 4 sticks total
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Just get one set. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


yeah - best not to mix kits.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - best not to mix kits.


Wouldn't an 8x4GB kit being single sided do better then a 4x8GB double sided kit? I find my 5960x doesn't OC well with 4x8GB double sided RAM and higher and won't do better then 2666 but my 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 single sided does 3200 just fine.









Edit: Missed this. Could never figure out how to get multi-quote to work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by thrgk View Post
> 
> JPM, I currently have this ram,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231803
> 
> if I upgrade to this ram, will it be any better? It is only dual channel, but little better cas and I can oc it prolly
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205
> 
> I would get 2 sets, to make it 4 sticks total
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by lilchronic View Post
> 
> Just get one set. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> *Wouldn't an 8x4GB kit being single sided do better then a 4x8GB double sided kit?* I find my 5960x doesn't OC well with 4x8GB double sided RAM and higher and won't do better then 2666 but my 8x4GB G.Skill 3000 single sided does 3200 just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Missed this. Could never figure out how to get multi-quote to work.


all things being identical - it should, but they never are identical. The 8x4GB GS 3000c15 kit I just sold did 3000c13 and 2666c12 no problem at 1.4-ish volts. The TZ 3200c14 4x8GB kit I have does 3200c13 and 3000c12 no problem... exactly the same as the 8x8GB TZ 64GB 3200c14 kit. There certainly are guys here that can answer this much better than me.


----------



## thrgk

Would I see much improvement if I upgrade to that kit ? Currently at cas 16 3200 on mine I listed.

What would you guys recommend in the $250 or less range


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Would I see much improvement if I upgrade to that kit ? Currently at cas 16 3200 on mine I listed.
> 
> What would you guys recommend in the $250 or less range


In benchmarks you will see an improvement. That kit i posted above is 229$


----------



## Jpmboy

This is true^^

for most any other use, ram speed difference will be hard to detect. Ram amount can make a big difference in many uses.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all things being identical - it should, but they never are identical. The 8x4GB GS 3000c15 kit I just sold did 3000c13 and 2666c12 no problem at 1.4-ish volts. The TZ 3200c14 4x8GB kit I have does 3200c13 and 3000c12 no problem... exactly the same as the 8x8GB TZ 64GB 3200c14 kit. There certainly are guys here that can answer this much better than me.


Isn't this kit single sided, and the 16GB modules double sided


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Isn't this kit single sided, and the 16GB modules double sided


My G.Skill 4x8GB 2800 kit was double sided but I'm not sure with newer RAM.

Edit: I think you're right and that kit is b-die and single sided.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Isn't this kit single sided, and the 16GB modules double sided


yes, the 8GB sticks are SS as far as I can see in ther4 (and there's 12 of them I'm looking at)


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> ^^ This.Benchmark mentality when seeking settings for 24/7 use seldom bodes well when stability is the goal.


To me, the "Benchmark mentality" is a bit like F1 motorsport.

Some of the performance improvements may eventually filter down to the daily driver.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> To me, the "Benchmark mentality" is a bit like F1 motorsport.
> 
> Some of the performance improvements may eventually filter down to the daily driver.


That mentality does not apply to DRAM as we are generally talking about rules that are cemented in DDR design. Also I don't think the powers that be care enough about our overclocking memory to take such things into consideration.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That mentality does not apply to DRAM as we are generally talking about rules that are cemented in DDR design.


Hello

It very well could apply if one has the necessary knowledge of the fundamental rules and operation of memory as well as the proper testing methodology to verify the changes made. It has already been demonstrated this is not the case though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It very well could apply if one has the necessary knowledge of the fundamental rules and operation of memory as well as the proper testing methodology to verify the changes made. It has already been demonstrated this is not the case though.


Personally I tend to leave the refresh interval at the default value given on larger density kits. Where as there's obviously performance to be gained there by increasing the interval, it became pretty clear to me within a couple of days of using the system that doubling the value and using GSAT isn't an appropriate test for this.

Being frank I never bothered to look into other ways to test it and simply lowered it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Personally I tend to leave the refresh interval at the default value given on larger density kits. Where as there's obviously performance to be gained there by increasing the interval, it became pretty clear to me within a couple of days of using the system that doubling the value and using GSAT isn't an appropriate test for this.
> 
> Being frank I never bothered to look into other ways to test it *and simply lowered it*


I didn't...








Been fault-less so far for a few months at 32GB and 64GB. However, I do not use suspend mode often (just save and shut down usually). Boot times are fast enough that I haven't needed to sleep this rig.

Anyway... somebody's got to test the veracity of rules.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I didn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been fault-less so far for a few months at 32GB and 64GB. However, I do not use suspend mode often (just save and shut down usually). Boot times are fast enough that I haven't needed to sleep this rig.
> 
> Anyway... somebody's got to test the veracity of rules.


It let go once for me, I cannot remember the error code but I'm pretty meticulous about testing settings. Who knows, it was easier to retreat to a more sensible interval for the amount of memory installed than 'cranking it up to 11'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It let go once for me, I cannot remember the error code but I'm pretty meticulous about testing settings. Who knows, it was easier to retreat to a more sensible interval for the amount of memory installed than 'cranking it up to 11'


should be seeing 10-core BW-E pretty soon bud!









maybe we can start a BW-E X-class mortgage loan company.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should be seeing 10-core BW-E pretty soon bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we can start a BW-E X-class mortgage loan company.


I'm not sure what I'll be doing with BWE, change is always fun though!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll be doing with BWE, change is always fun though!


at $1500 a pop... I gotta have some clue as to what I'll be doing with it.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at $1500 a pop... I gotta have some clue as to what I'll be doing with it.


i think that the biggest question will be: will it be worth it?

if the performance increase is 10% or less (comparing 8 core Haswell-E to 10 core Broadwell-E) then i would immediately think that broadwell-e is just a dud...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at $1500 a pop... I gotta have some clue as to what I'll be doing with it.


lol yeah, 8 cores I struggle to utilise outside of intrigue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i think that the biggest question will be: will it be worth it?
> 
> if the performance increase is 10% or less (comparing 8 core Haswell-E to 10 core Broadwell-E) then i would immediately think that broadwell-e is just a dud...


With that kind of thinking you shouldn't be contemplating it at all


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol yeah, 8 cores I struggle to utilise outside of intrigue
> With that kind of thinking you shouldn't be contemplating it at all


well, not true at all my friend... but truth be told, i want a 10 core... for the science you know... for research purposes...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i think that the biggest question will be: will it be worth it?
> if the performance increase is 10% or less (comparing 8 core Haswell-E to 10 core Broadwell-E) then i would immediately think that broadwell-e is just a dud...


erm... on a threaded app it will be at least a 25% increase... not accounting for the increase in IPC,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1599068/6850k-vs-5820k/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol yeah, 8 cores I struggle to utilise outside of intrigue
> With that kind of thinking you shouldn't be contemplating it at all


lol - but then there's the _addiction_ rationale.


----------



## rt123

Not to get in the way of your addiction, but

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=444500#post444500









$1700+ USD


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not to get in the way of your addiction, but
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=444500#post444500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1700+ USD


Will be the first time I've not gone for the X if that is true. I love this industry, but sometimes you just have to say no lol.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Will be the first time I've not gone for the X if that is true. I love this industry, but sometimes you just have to say no lol.


Its true.

There was already this, http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=38177902&postcount=3580

Which I was 99% sure about, since I knew the poster of the info.
Der8auer's post just takes it from 99% to 100%.

You done goofed Intel..








I think i'll just get a 6-core.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its true.
> 
> There was already this, http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=38177902&postcount=3580
> 
> Which I was 99% sure about, since I knew the poster of the info.
> Der8auer's post just takes it from 99% to 100%.
> 
> You done goofed Intel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'll just get a 6-core.


People will still buy it. I've said I wouldn't a few times and done so anyway, but the justification for me personally at that retail is pretty difficult to swallow.


----------



## rt123

Agreed.








I'm saying no myself, but I still _might_ get one, for a short period of time.








Wanted to use one for an event in July. We'll see.









Common AMD, give us a new toy that doesn't break the bank & is interesting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying no myself, but I still _might_ get one, for a short period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to use one for an event in July. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common AMD, give us a new toy that doesn't break the bank & is interesting.


It's going to be an interesting few months, I want to be a part of it regardless of the core count. Balancing the funds set aside my money is better spent GPU side. I'm a gamer and always will be.

Just nobody pull me up on these last few posts when I buy the 10 core on launch day, as it's still a possibility.


----------



## rt123

I won't do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's going to be an interesting few months, I want to be a part of it regardless of the core count. Balancing the funds set aside my money is better spent GPU side. I'm a gamer and always will be.
> 
> Just nobody pull me up on these last few posts when I buy the 10 core on launch day, as it's still a possibility.


... that Loan/mortgage start-up is sounding better.









$1600 MSRP. MIcrocenter wil have them for mid 14s... I hope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not to get in the way of your addiction, but
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=444500#post444500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1700+ USD


Rumors.. all rumors. I hope. (1600 is PT Barnum marketing) But hey, two things can happen if the X chips bomb. 1) Intel learns the ceiling for HEDT buyers or 2) Intel eases out of the HEDT market like they're finance guys are tellin them to. Small market, and margins with the RMAs and ITP shrink. Folks that buy and burn then RMA kill the niche. Not sure that the win-on Sunday, sell-on-Monday mentality works in this space.

besides, missing the mobile chip market is just too Kodak-esque.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Bah, I'll buy two! Run one without a heatsink and use it to light $20 cee-gars


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Bah, I'll buy two! Run one without a heatsink and use it to light $20 cee-gars


heatsink? we need a heatsink for these?


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> People will still buy it. I've said I wouldn't a few times and done so anyway, but the justification for me personally at that retail is pretty difficult to swallow.


seems you guys don't understand who those CPUs are actually targetting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> seems you guys don't understand who those CPUs are actually targetting.


and who's that?


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

This may have been discussed recently, but have we heard anything about the Rampage VI Extreme or the Rampage V Black Edition?

Both EVGA and Gigabyte have been showing their new motherboards.

Looking forward to purchasing one, even though I won't be purchasing a new CPU.


----------



## shampoo911

guys, is it safe or wise, to have speedstep enabled even when overclocked?


----------



## ssateneth

5960x with 4810MHz Core @ 1.305v adaptive, 4505MHz Cache @ +0.343 offset (about 1.24v max) with speedstep and all c states enabled, no problems here.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 5960x with 4810MHz Core @ 1.305v adaptive, 4505MHz Cache @ +0.343 offset (about 1.24v max) with speedstep and all c states enabled, no problems here.


jesus christ... a 5960x on 4.8??? what the F man... are you using phase change cooling?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> jesus christ... a 5960x on 4.8??? what the F man... are you using phase change cooling?


I am not. Just liquid cooling using outside ambient air, which is currently 10C. It's stable on hwbot x265 benchmark 4k 2x overkill with pmode. Coolant is at 15C, might increase by 2-3C under constant heavy load.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 5960x with 4810MHz Core @ 1.305v adaptive, 4505MHz Cache @ +0.343 offset (about 1.24v max) with speedstep and all c states enabled, no problems here.


Solid chip dude!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> guys, is it safe or wise, to have speedstep enabled even when overclocked?


of course it is safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 5960x with 4810MHz Core @ 1.305v adaptive, 4505MHz Cache @ +0.343 offset (about 1.24v max) with speedstep and all c states enabled, no problems here.


nice sample! The great chips surface near a new launch... typical.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 5960x with 4810MHz Core @ 1.305v adaptive, 4505MHz Cache @ +0.343 offset (about 1.24v max) with speedstep and all c states enabled, no problems here.


A picture would be epic proof though!


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A picture would be epic proof though!


Sure. FPS is a little low since I was running some other things in the background, did an 8.75fps a little time back. T_Sensor2 and T_Sensor3 are coolant temperatures. 2 is before CPU and GPU, 3 is after CPU and GPU. SVID is enabled for both CPU and DRAM so power estimates are reliable enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Sure. FPS is a little low since I was running some other things in the background, did an 8.75fps a little time back. T_Sensor2 and T_Sensor3 are coolant temperatures. 2 is before CPU and GPU, 3 is after CPU and GPU. SVID is enabled for both CPU and DRAM so power estimates are reliable enough.


Nice.. the correction factor is pointing to either low VCCIN or low vcore... just FYI. Completion of this benchmark is a portion of it's use as a stability indicator, correction factor is the thing to watch, Especially on w7 where it's not plagued by OS background.


----------



## mus1mus

There surely is a reason for 102.3 Ref Clock.








And not a 48 multi.










Nice chip nonetheless.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There surely is a reason for 102.3 Ref Clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not a 48 multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chip nonetheless.


Pushing DRAM frequency a little higher (3068). 3200 MHz RAM divider is not stable, no matter what. First generation G.Skill Ripjaws 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. 1T instead of 2T.. Was pricy, $600-ish. Now it costs only a fourth of that these days.


----------



## mus1mus

I see. But 3068 is not a good bump. Better to try tightening the timings.

Besides, time-granting, 3200 is a ton stronger than 3000 multi. But that can vary with the chips underneath.

Better look upon the chip info in Aida 64. Each chip requires different approach.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Pushing DRAM frequency a little higher (3068). 3200 MHz RAM divider is not stable, no matter what. First generation G.Skill Ripjaws 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. 1T instead of 2T.. Was pricy, $600-ish. Now it costs only a fourth of that these days.


I had the exact same GS kit. Good one! I couldn;t get 3200 stable either. Your's may be Hynix also. the later samsung 4x8GB ripjaws wold do 3200... but then the trident 3200c14 8GB sticks showed up.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Pushing DRAM frequency a little higher (3068). 3200 MHz RAM divider is not stable, no matter what. First generation G.Skill Ripjaws 4x8GB 3000MHz 15-15-15-35. 1T instead of 2T.. Was pricy, $600-ish. Now it costs only a fourth of that these days.


I couldn't give away a 16GB kit of F4-3000C15Q-16GRR, old stuff is old I guess.


----------



## Vipercat

Hey, guys

Just got my replacement asus. My old R5E to R5E/3.1
New board.

Installing tonight


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice.. the correction factor is pointing to either low VCCIN or low vcore... just FYI. Completion of this benchmark is a portion of it's use as a stability indicator, correction factor is the thing to watch, Especially on w7 where it's not plagued by OS background.


For what it's worth, I'm using WIndows 8.1. Also, heres after a fresh reboot. Temperature is a fair bit warmer outside compared to the last time I ran this bench. Required 0.005v more otherwise instances of x265 would crash. Got 8.74 FPS with no correction factor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm using WIndows 8.1. Also, heres after a fresh reboot. Temperature is a fair bit warmer outside compared to the last time I ran this bench. Required 0.005v more otherwise instances of x265 would crash. Got 8.74 FPS with no correction factor.


that looks great!


----------



## Qwinn

I never ran either Cinebench or x265 before. I'll post my scores in a few, but what is "correction factor"? I'm not seeing any references to it in my run.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I never ran either Cinebench or x265 before. I'll post my scores in a few, but what is "correction factor"? I'm not seeing any references to it in my run.


Correction factor is a number your score is multiplied by. It'll be 1 if all instances of the encoder finish at the same time, and less than 1 if they finish at different times. less than 1 is not favorable since it penalizes your score. This happens if background tasks take away CPU time from encoding the video or, some people speculate, if your OC is unstable, but to me, the x265 exe's will just crash if unstable, or system locks up.


----------



## Qwinn

Ah okay. Thanks for the info.

Well, here's my results. This is on my 24/7 overclock.





Any tips on improving score? Should I run this in safe / diagnostic mode, for example?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Correction factor is a number your score is multiplied by. It'll be 1 if all instances of the encoder finish at the same time, and less than 1 if they finish at different times. less than 1 is not favorable since it penalizes your score. This happens if background tasks take away CPU time from encoding the video or, some people speculate, if your OC is unstable, but to me, the x265 exe's will just crash if unstable, or system locks up.


as you lower vcore/vccin the "part" execution becomes more asynchronous ... until it will crash. 4-8x overkill will help to see this.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as you lower vcore/vccin the "part" execution becomes more asynchronous ... until it will crash. 4-8x overkill will help to see this.


Hello

Exactly. No speculation is needed. Just a bit of testing.


----------



## Qwinn

Hmmm... ok, is a 0.992 to 0.995 correction factor something to be worried about on Windows 10? This overclock passed 17 hours OCCT stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Hmmm... ok, is a 0.992 to 0.995 correction factor something to be worried about on Windows 10? This overclock passed 17 hours OCCT stable.


that's fine, nothing to worry about.


----------



## tistou77

There is a new bios 3009:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-3009.zip?_ga=1.264359695.166304497.1461340284

1. Updated iROG1 firmware to version 0515.
2. Improve system compatibility.
3. Support GPI's SMI event.


----------



## Qwinn

Can anyone who has installed 3009 check in the BIOS (not Windows) and tell us what microcode it's running on? Thanks in advance. I think it's under CPU Configuration.


----------



## tistou77

Not yet installed but 2D (see with MMTool)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Can anyone who has installed 3009 check in the BIOS (not Windows) and tell us what microcode it's running on? Thanks in advance. I think it's under CPU Configuration.


it may not be identical to the MC used at OS handoff. If you want to know what MC version you are using in windows, use AID64

nvm - you know this.


----------



## Qwinn

Yep, thanks jmpboy. I do think the microcode being updated in the BIOS does have an effect on stability. At least, my stable OC doesn't work on the unmodded BIOS's which are all still on 2d.

And... I just gave official 3009 a shot. Wow.

Under 2101 BIOS modded by the WIN-RAID guys (which updates the microcode to 37), here's my AIDA benchmark::



On the 3009 Official BIOS, I get this:



This... is not an upgrade.

Edit: 3009 was causing 3 sticks to drop. Also a few hanged boots with qcode 53. Think I'll just stick to 2101 modded.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yep, thanks jmpboy. I do think the microcode being updated in the BIOS does have an effect on stability. At least, my stable OC doesn't work on the unmodded BIOS's which are all still on 2d.
> 
> And... I just gave official 3009 a shot. Wow.
> 
> Under 2101 BIOS modded by the WIN-RAID guys (which updates the microcode to 37), here's my AIDA benchmark::
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 3009 Official BIOS, I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This... is not an upgrade.
> 
> Edit: 3009 was causing 3 sticks to drop. Also a few hanged boots with qcode 53. Think I'll just stick to 2101 modded.


1701 posts with MC v2d


there's no reason to expect settings from one bios to work well on a different version... so each flash should be considered a new rig and overclocking should be zero based. secondly, the MC version in bios is superceeded by any loaded as part of the OS kernel, so the bios version listed on the UEFI screen may not be the one actually used... especially if looking at an OS-based tool like AID64 to compare performance. open AID64 to this screen if you want to know which MC is running while the OS is loaded.
I have not had a single issue with v1701 (any... including no raid issues) so I have not seen a need to stay with any other version. I will update the bios version when I need it for BW-E.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yep, thanks jmpboy. I do think the microcode being updated in the BIOS does have an effect on stability. At least, my stable OC doesn't work on the unmodded BIOS's which are all still on 2d.
> 
> And... I just gave official 3009 a shot. Wow.
> 
> Under 2101 BIOS modded by the WIN-RAID guys (which updates the microcode to 37), here's my AIDA benchmark::
> 
> 
> 
> On the 3009 Official BIOS, I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> This... is not an upgrade.
> 
> Edit: 3009 was causing 3 sticks to drop. Also a few hanged boots with qcode 53. Think I'll just stick to 2101 modded.


whoa dude... the new bios whopped your score....


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's no reason to expect settings from one bios to work well on a different version... so each flash should be considered a new rig and overclocking should be zero based.


Yeah, that occurred to me too, which is why since my last post I figured I'd give another shot at seeing if I can get 4.5 core stable on 3009. Nope. If anything it's failing OCCT quicker. Which actually isn't surprising. I mean, with the exception of SA, virtually every voltage is more = stabler, so if my stable OC isn't working on the new BIOS, it likely just means it needs more voltage across the board. Which is bad. And unless 3009 modded turns out to be awesome somehow, I'll be sticking to 2101 modded.

Every official BIOS since at least 1701 has been 2d. And yes, I'm aware Windows updates the microcode. All I know, though, is that I'm less than 1hr OCCT stable on official 2101, and 17 hours OCCT stable on modded 2101 which uses microcode 37. Ditto 1902... I wasn't OCCT stable on the official 1902, but 14 hours OCCT stable on 1902 modded (mc36). In each case, I couldn't get my cache OC past 3.8 on the official BIOSs, but I can get 4.2 on the modded ones. The only reason I can see offhand for why the modded versions are so much more stable is that they're on a higher microcode version during the actual boot process, and by the time windows updates it, it's too late to confer the stability benefit.

Or maybe it's something else in the modded BIOSs, I dunno. MEI update, maybe? But I'm going with the microcode theory for now. Lemme know if you have a better idea to explain the vast stability difference I experience witb them.


----------



## tistou77

No problem for me (as good as the 3008) and better than 2101
I redo my OC


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, update. The 3009 modded came out, it updates the microcode to 37, and it still breaks my memory OC. My memory is 2666 15-15-15-35-cr2 in XMP. I had it overclocked to 3000Mhz and cr1, leaving all other timings the same as xmp. Worked great, very stable, and totally broken by both modded and unmodded 3009. Tryjng to run at 3000 now, it'll either hang or drop 3 out of 4 sticks.

THAT SAID, I ran the Aida benchmark at my 2666 settings and the scores did look significantly better than I remember them being at XMP on the old BIOS, so the claims that these new bios' s do improve memory performance seems to hold up. They look good enough that I'm testing now to see if I can get better performance by tightening 2666 timings. I couldn't before, but it may be possible now.

On my first attempt, currently running 2666 13-13-13-30 CR1, the difference between this and my 3000 Mhz OC is that I've gained about 2000 in Read, Write is the same, and copy has dropped about 8000.

So here's my question: would you trade 8000 less copy for 2000 more read? I honestly have no idea which impacts performance more.


----------



## Qwinn

Well, testing shows that yes, the 2666 with tighter timings is now superior to my old OC. At least it's adding a couple hundred points to my Heavensward benchmark. I suspect it's cause the new OC is at tRFC 270, the 3000 OC was at 347 and couldn't be lowered.


----------



## tistou77

The 3009 is good but I can't understand is why it takes longer for booting. Anyway I've downgraded to the 2101
I checked the boot settings and ram
With 3009, the Memtest option is AUTO (disabled in 2101) but it does not change.


----------



## Qwinn

Boots are slower by a few seconds on my system as well. They were already kinda slow due to Intel 750, though, so not bothering me much.

The new 2666 13-13-13-28-1T OC has passed 7 hours OCCT on 3009 modded. Doing HCI Memtest run now. The secondary and third timings are mostly from the 4x8 Samsung 2666 presets, and they look pretty damn tight to me. I don't think a single third timing is greater than 3. One of the third timings went from 2 to 0. I'll post the Asrock when I'm done. Gets me reads in the 66k range, used to be 64k. Copy went from 72k to 65k, but at least in Heavensward the tradeoff appears to be worth it.

Once the OC is established stable on 3009 modded, I'm going to give it a quick whirl on 3009 Official just to see if it holds up there.


----------



## Qwinn

By the way, has anyone here ever been able to use any R5E PCI settings to improve their GPU OC? With all of those at default, my max OC on my 2 980Ti's in SLI is at stock voltage (1455 Mhz). Adding voltage doesn't get me even 1 bin higher. Wondering if there's any setting on the board that has been known to help with that.


----------



## drop24

Do you guys think there will be a new high end X99 board from Asus for Broadwell-E?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Do you guys think there will be a new high end X99 board from Asus for Broadwell-E?


Rampage 5 Black Edition?


----------



## drop24

I'd buy it.


----------



## shampoo911

OFF-TOPIC

anyone with plans of upgrading to gtx pascal sometime in the future??? with such performance seen yesterday, any changes of heart? i bought my 980ti on december... =(


----------



## Qwinn

WARNING to those playing with the new 3009 BIOS:

I like it so far, but you need to know that the Auto rules for VCCIO CPU voltage have gone nuts. Auto is setting it to 1.33v, which the BIOS itself marks as a Red voltage level. I wasn't aware of this and ran 7 hours OCCT, 6 hours HCI Memtest and 2 hours GSAT on it. Argggh. Hope it didn't do any damage







Just set it manually back to 1.05v and it seems to work fine.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> WARNING to those playing with the new 3009 BIOS:
> 
> I like it so far, but you need to know that the Auto rules for VCCIO CPU voltage have gone nuts. Auto is setting it to 1.33v, which the BIOS itself marks as a Red voltage level. I wasn't aware of this and ran 7 hours OCCT, 6 hours HCI Memtest and 2 hours GSAT on it. Argggh. Hope it didn't do any damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just set it manually back to 1.05v and it seems to work fine.


Same as 3008...
You were with 2101, before? For voltages it's the same (stability OC) ?


----------



## Qwinn

Yeah, I was on 2101 modded, 1902 modded prior to that, never tried 2001 or 3008. 3009 killed my 3000 Mhz memory OC, but I'm getting much better results tightening timings on 2666 than I was before. FFXIV Heavensward bench is higher with this than it was with 3000 Mhz on previous BIOS' s, not the case before. Did fail HCI memtest but I think I have that sorted. Will post ASRock and benches when I'm done.

Did not try lowering any voltages yet.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yeah, I was on 2101 modded, 1902 modded prior to that, never tried 2001 or 3008. 3009 killed my 3000 Mhz memory OC, but I'm getting much better results tightening timings on 2666 than I was before. FFXIV Heavensward bench is higher with this than it was with 3000 Mhz on previous BIOS' s, not the case before. Did fail HCI memtest but I think I have that sorted. Will post ASRock and benches when I'm done.
> 
> Did not try lowering any voltages yet.


Ok thanks
You had modded 2101 (with "Uncore module" I guess)
I had 2101 (with "Uncore module" by default) and then with the 3008, I need more voltage (Uncore more aggressive)


----------



## Qwinn

No, no uncore module. I once very briefly tried 2001 with the uncore mod and couldn't even post, didn't keep trying.


----------



## tistou77

Ok


----------



## Qwinn

Btw, what do you mean by "uncore more aggressive"? Do you see improved benchmarks with it to justify needing more voltage? How much?


----------



## tistou77

For example, for bandwidth (AIDA64) with the same frequency, timings, etc ...

2101: 68k, 70k, 73k
3009: 71k, 71k, 74k

I continued stability tests but with the same voltage is not stable

2101 (ok AIDA64, HCI Memtest, RealBench) :

Core: 4600: 1.23v
Cache: 4500: 1.25v
Ram: 3200: 1.36v (14-16-16-30 1T 240)
VCCSA: 1.008v

3009:

Core: 4500: 1.23v
Cache: 4500: 1.26v
Ram: 3200: 1.37v (14-16-16-30 1T 328)
VCCSA: 1.008v

I just tested with AIDA64 for 1h, with the cores at 4600, AIDA64 crashes even with 1.248v

I continue a little testing, otherwise I return with 2101 waiting to see Broadwell-E


----------



## Qwinn

Wait, in your RAM configs, what are the 240 and 328? Is that tRFC? If so, the 2101 should have WAY better results than the 3009.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Wait, in your RAM configs, what are the 240 and 328? Is that tRFC? If so, the 2101 should have WAY better results than the 3009.


Yes it's tRFC, but the "Uncore" of 3009 is more efficient, better bandwidth
Same story with bios 1801 and after

I'll test with the cache at 4.4ghz see if it is still more efficient than the 2101 bios (with Cache à 4.5ghz)


----------



## Qwinn

Ok but why did you actually raise the tRFC so much higher than you had it? Was that required to get stable on 3009? What led you to see that as the answer? Why not raise other timings that affect performance less?

Reason I ask is, my old OC was tRFC 347 at 3000 Mhz. With this new tighter 2666, I'm using 270, which is what the 4x8 Samsung presets suggest for 2666. If this bios requires higher tRFC, I'm going in the wrong direction. When I get this stable on 3009 modded, I'm definitely going to give it a try on 2101 modded both with and without the uncore mod, see how it stacks up performance wise.

I've been passing OCCT and GSAT but failing HCI Memtest. Seems to indicate needs more vcache. I'm upping vcache from 1.212v under load to 1.222v, will let ya know if it works.


----------



## tistou77

Indeed, for a better stability, I had to increase the tRFC (and still is not 100% stable with my final OC for now)
It is ok with the cores and cache at 4.5ghz (with tRFC at 240 I do not even passed HyperPI 32M, the first test I do for Cache)


----------



## Qwinn

Hmmm... I'm starting to think I should've set Rampage Tweak to Mode 2 a long time ago. I've had it on auto this whole time. Is Mode 2 pretty much standard for any ddr4 overclocking?


----------



## tistou77

With my R5E, AUTO and Mode 2 is the same, no difference


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Hmmm... I'm starting to think I should've set Rampage Tweak to Mode 2 a long time ago. I've had it on auto this whole time. Is Mode 2 pretty much standard for any ddr4 overclocking?


Hello

Mode 2 - tuned for performance. Mode 1 - tuned for compatibility. The memory needs to be pushed pretty hard before Auto will switch to Mode 1. From what you have been posting Auto has been Mode 2.


----------



## Qwinn

Hmmm. Ok, my bad, I thought default was 1 (actually pretty hard to find a definitive answer to that by googling). I think something I changed is helping though. Possibly raising DRAM current capability from 120 to 130. Any real reason to keep it below 140, actually?


----------



## Qwinn

Nope, 13-13-13-30 2666 just ain't working, sigh. At least, the gains are getting to not be worth the effort.

One interesting thing. I was actually able to boot into Windows with my 3000 OC with all 32gb by setting dram current capability to 140 and changing to 2T command rate. Then it failed HCI within 60 seconds. Sigh.

I'm starting to think that anything I do that gets me over 65000 read just isn't going to be stable. I was similarly unstable when I'd raise tREFI, but I suspect it wasn't because it was set too high to refresh properly, it was simply unable to maintain that much read throughput. Not sure what I could do about that beyond raw voltage, though, and raising it above 1.38v seems to make me more unstable, not less. So unless someone can give me ideas on how to deal with this, I think I'll have to go back to 2101 modded and my old 3000 OC.


----------



## Qwinn

Rampage Tweak Mode 1 is interesting. I was actually able to get into Windows with all 32gb at 3200, something I could never do with auto/mode 2. Even got to benchmark at 15-17-17. Results were disappointing though. No better, maybe even a bit worse than what I was getting with my attempts at 2666 13 13 13 30.

So, I'm back on 2101 modded. Might play with TREFI + 50%, that would hopefully be safe enough and should get me as much read boost as 3009 was giving me. We can test out my theory that, all other things equal, I simply have a stability wall at 65000+ read.

if anyone is still on 3009, can you please check the default vale of VRM Spread Spectrum under Digi+ Control? I can't verify it now but I got the impression the default was changed in 3009. It defaults to disabled in 2101. Apologies in advance if my mind was just playing tricks.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Rampage Tweak Mode 1 is interesting. I was actually able to get into Windows with all 32gb at 3200, something I could never do with auto/mode 2. Even got to benchmark at 15-17-17. Results were disappointing though. No better, maybe even a bit worse than what I was getting with my attempts at 2666 13 13 13 30.
> 
> So, I'm back on 2101 modded. Might play with TREFI + 50%, that would hopefully be safe enough and should get me as much read boost as 3009 was giving me. We can test out my theory that, all other things equal, I simply have a stability wall at 65000+ read.
> 
> if anyone is still on 3009, can you please check the default vale of VRM Spread Spectrum under Digi+ Control? I can't verify it now but I got the impression the default was changed in 3009. It defaults to disabled in 2101. Apologies in advance if my mind was just playing tricks.


Default is off


----------



## Qwinn

Ok thanks zoson. Guess I was confused.

So, back on my stable 2101 modded, even a mild 50% tREFI boost (from 11440 to 17160) fails HCI... which I understood *shouldn't* fail during active memory tasks as it doesn't require as many refreshes. Also fail if any lowering of tRFC from Auto settings, or basically any other action that gets me over 64500 or so read speed. So, guess I can stop tinkering, I'm not allowed to succeed any further. Oh well.


----------



## tistou77

Same for me, back on 2101


----------



## shampoo911

kinda boring to see that the new bios is more than a supertall brick wall than an upgrade..


----------



## tistou77

Highly optimized for Broadwell-E I think.
After it works well with Haswell-E, just see his OC (Cache / RAM especially) compared to 2101


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Highly optimized for Broadwell-E I think.
> After it works well with Haswell-E, just see his OC (Cache / RAM especially) compared to 2101


well, idk man... why cripple and maim haswell-e IMC? im guessing that it is pretty much the same IMC


----------



## zoson

3009 is the first UEFI that lets me run my ram at 3000MHz since 901. All the others would drop sticks. Corsair 32GB(4x8GB) LPX 3000MHz 15-17-17-35-1T kit. I had been running the kit at 2666MHz 13-15-15-31-1T on 1601. I'm running the 3009 mod with microcode 37 and no uncore mod.
Passed 4 hours of LinX AVX and then RealBench overnight while I slept. Exact same settings as 1601 except the memory clock/timings.

Also, the bug with the CPU QFAN with a PWM pump hooked up is fixed... The one Raja told me would never be fixed because it wasn't broken due to QFAN not being intended for use with a pump. So now I can control my pump and all my fans with UEFI instead of needing to use AI Suite. Always thought that was a poor excuse for a 'won't fix' because RPM is RPM.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Always thought that was a poor excuse for a 'won't fix' because RPM is RPM.


I also think Asus to a lot excuses for the problems that were found
I expect to see for the one I asked with the Source Clock Tuner


----------



## Qwinn

Zoson, I would definitely do an HCI Memtest run on that memory oc. I passed 7 hours OCCT and 2 hours GSAT, yet still couldn't get stable in HCI. Wound up having to roll back to 2101 modded. My experience was also different in that my 2666 kit that can OC to 3000 Mhz just fine on 2101 drops sticks on 3009 unless I gimp the performance using rampage tweak mode 1, or go down to CR2. And even then, still not hci stable. Then again, I still have this weird throughput wall I can't get past, and 3009 improves performance to the point that virtually any oc i do exceeds that wall. Is there any way to overcome that wall, anyone know?


----------



## Qwinn

In terms of hooking up pumps to the board, I use the Thermaltake 3.0 Water Ultimate. Instructions say to hook up to Sysfan, which I take to be CPU_Opt on our board. Pump seems to run at 1850 RPM all the time. Problem is I think the pump is supposed to run up to almost twice that. I tried hooking it up directly to the PSU via a molex, but then of course you can't tell what RPM it's at, and temps didn't improve. No idea how to resolve this, or if there's an actual problem, since my temps are reasonable.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> In terms of hooking up pumps to the board, I use the Thermaltake 3.0 Water Ultimate. Instructions say to hook up to Sysfan, which I take to be CPU_Opt on our board. Pump seems to run at 1850 RPM all the time. Problem is I think the pump is supposed to run up to almost twice that. I tried hooking it up directly to the PSU via a molex, but then of course you can't tell what RPM it's at, and temps didn't improve. No idea how to resolve this, or if there's an actual problem, since my temps are reasonable.


The actual problem with QFAN was that it would previously always run my pump at 100% after doing QFAN tuning, and in UEFI it would refuse to let you adjust the speed because it basically was saying that max RPM was also the lowest possible RPM. Now QFAN tuning works correctly and allows the board to use the full RPM range of the pump... Basically, this worked correctly in 603, and was broken in every single bios up until 3009 for me. Although I didn't try 2101 or 3008.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 3009 is the first UEFI that lets me run my ram at 3000MHz since 901. All the others would drop sticks. Corsair 32GB(4x8GB) LPX 3000MHz 15-17-17-35-1T kit. I had been running the kit at 2666MHz 13-15-15-31-1T on 1601. I'm running the 3009 mod with microcode 37 and no uncore mod.
> Passed 4 hours of LinX AVX and then RealBench overnight while I slept. Exact same settings as 1601 except the memory clock/timings.
> 
> Also, the bug with the CPU QFAN with a PWM pump hooked up is fixed... The one Raja told me would never be fixed because it wasn't broken due to QFAN not being intended for use with a pump. So now I can control my pump and all my fans with UEFI instead of needing to use AI Suite. Always thought that was a poor excuse for a 'won't fix' because RPM is RPM.


I can also confirm that 3009 resolves the dropping of memory at 3000. I always keep memory training enabled at boot (as it should be). All prior BIOS versions would, at times, not boot with all DIMMs. It could be a 5% chance or a 50% chance depending on voltage or timings with the memory at 3000. The problem was that the underlying potential for it to happened could never be resolved with different voltages, timings, or any other settings at 3000. If you could get past POST and boot, running memory tests was a breeze. They would all pass. Try a reboot immediately afterwards and.... 24GB of 32GB memory detected. As a result, I ran my memory at 2666 with no issues for many months.

I know many that post in this thread are OK with the boot lottery to get past this issue and other various Q-Code locks. Not this guy. The tests done at boot are some of the toughest to pass. Any sort of failure is indicative of potential instability. An immediate reboot with fingers crossed is not a solution.


----------



## Qwinn

Note of warning: it's possible to have issues rolling back from 3009 to 2101. When moving from the older branch to the 3000's in either direction, it puts you through a couple of "updating the bios" reboots. After my second roll back (first one went fine), I had issues... getting d6 "no vga found" and CSM being enabled automatically most times that I made any change to the BIOS (I actually used to get this way back when I first set this system up, but not for months until now. Memory training produced odd results with a much higher tRFC than I'm used to seeing Auto generate. Failed HCI at around 500% with my previous OC that was 1200% stable. I flashed 2101 modded over itself again (which did not generate the extra "updating the bios" reboots) and after one final d6 code it seems to have gone back to normal. Maybe. Hopefully. Will report back if not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I can also confirm that 3009 resolves the dropping of memory at 3000. I always keep memory training enabled at boot (as it should be). All prior BIOS versions would, at times, not boot with all DIMMs. It could be a 5% chance or a 50% chance depending on voltage or timings with the memory at 3000. The problem was that the underlying potential for it to happened could never be resolved with different voltages, timings, or any other settings at 3000. If you could get past POST and boot, running memory tests was a breeze. They would all pass. Try a reboot immediately afterwards and.... 24GB of 32GB memory detected. As a result, I ran my memory at 2666 with no issues for many months.
> 
> I know many that post in this thread are OK with the boot lottery to get past this issue and other various Q-Code locks. Not this guy. The tests done at boot are some of the toughest to pass. Any sort of failure is indicative of potential instability. An immediate reboot with fingers crossed is not a solution.


Interesting! Can't say I experienced the boot lottery as you describe with 1701 unless I was running hynix ram at it's edge. For "normal" OCs I always train at 25mV higher than the running stable voltage - idk, may be the reason. Bios 1701. Good to know the new bios is working.


----------



## ssateneth

So on the subject concerning power efficiency, it turns out I dont even need to resort to offset or adaptive voltage to get the most power saving possible at high overclocks. I shaved off 50 watts at the wall while idling (180 -> 130, almost 30%!) for a 4.8GHz 5960x (4.5GHz cache) CPU with 1.325vcore 1.225 vcache 1.925vccin.

Instead of enabling 'fully manual mode', disable it. Still manually set vcore and vcache, overriding appropriate SVID's (vccin, DRAM) and setting VCCSA to the appropriate level since it seems to default to offset. +0.001 is enough for me to run quad channel 4x8GB double-sided 3069MHz @ 15-15-15-35-1T. Speedstep is also enabled too. I was still pushing 150-160 watts idle. What got it even lower was also reporting C3 and C6 states to enable and allowing C state to go as low as C6 (I don't know the difference between retention and non-retention. Picked retention). That allowed to get to the 130W power figure I get at the wall.

I did need to set the power plan to "Maximum Performance" in Windows power options so the CPU ramps up to full speed more readily as the "Balanced" power plan ramps to ~2-3GHz unless theres a strong single-thread load, though in some games like ArmA 3, in balanced, it still didn't ramp up. Changing it to maximum performance increased FPS from ~50 to ~70 since all cores clocked to the full 4.8GHz instead of a few at 1.2GHz, a few at 2-3GHz, and 1 or 2 at 4.8GHz.

For what its worth, I disconnected the power to my radiator fans and pump, and power at the wall dropped to 80 watts (they took up 50 watts on their own). So the power difference on the hardware level is a lot larger. 130 without power saving tweak -> 80 with, almost a 40% power savings. Slick.

Of course, this is all moot under load. But I run this speed 24/7 and the PC is on 24/7, so the kWH's add up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> So on the subject concerning power efficiency, it turns out I dont even need to resort to offset or adaptive voltage to get the most power saving possible at high overclocks. I shaved off 50 watts at the wall while idling (180 -> 130, almost 30%!) for a 4.8GHz 5960x (4.5GHz cache) CPU with 1.325vcore 1.225 vcache 1.925vccin.
> 
> Instead of enabling 'fully manual mode', disable it. Still manually set vcore and vcache, overriding appropriate SVID's (vccin, DRAM) and setting VCCSA to the appropriate level since it seems to default to offset. +0.001 is enough for me to run quad channel 4x8GB double-sided 3069MHz @ 15-15-15-35-1T. Speedstep is also enabled too. I was still pushing 150-160 watts idle. What got it even lower was also reporting C3 and C6 states to enable and allowing C state to go as low as C6 (I don't know the difference between retention and non-retention. Picked retention). That allowed to get to the 130W power figure I get at the wall.
> 
> I did need to set the power plan to "Maximum Performance" in Windows power options so the CPU ramps up to full speed more readily as the "Balanced" power plan ramps to ~2-3GHz unless theres a strong single-thread load, though in some games like ArmA 3, in balanced, it still didn't ramp up. Changing it to maximum performance increased FPS from ~50 to ~70 since all cores clocked to the full 4.8GHz instead of a few at 1.2GHz, a few at 2-3GHz, and 1 or 2 at 4.8GHz.
> 
> For what its worth, I disconnected the power to my radiator fans and pump, and power at the wall dropped to 80 watts (they took up 50 watts on their own). So the power difference on the hardware level is a lot larger. 130 without power saving tweak -> 80 with, almost a 40% power savings. Slick.
> 
> Of course, this is all moot under load. But I run this speed 24/7 and the PC is on 24/7, so the kWH's add up.


I run 47/42/3200 24/7 and have been since near platform launch... the C-state power savings comes via sending cores to a low/no power state and waking from this "parked" state can be troublesome at times (many gamers see this problem). Core power-down is explained in the product data sheet. A properly set up adaptive with min proc state=0% in windows should be the same. Set power phases to optimized for further power savings. Remember, system power at the wall is driven more by attached devices than by the power-state of the cpu at idle. What you describe seems very high for idle state power. Even when I have this rig at 5.0/4.5, idle is no big power draw... if it is really idling.
It's not moot.. it's oxymoric: power saving and parked cores on a 5960X HEDT platform? Lol - just sleep the rig.


----------



## tistou77

It's better disabled the C-States (I left in AUTO) ?

I ask because I noticed in the task manager (processor), on 12 cores / threads, I often have 3 or 4 indicated as "processor 1", 2 and 3 and the others are indicated "processor 4 - parked "etc ...
If it's related, of course









In the power options, it's better to put the mini at 0% (processor), 5% by default ?

Thanks


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> 3009 is the first UEFI that lets me run my ram at 3000MHz since 901. All the others would drop sticks. Corsair 32GB(4x8GB) LPX 3000MHz 15-17-17-35-1T kit. I had been running the kit at 2666MHz 13-15-15-31-1T on 1601. I'm running the 3009 mod with microcode 37 and no uncore mod.
> Passed 4 hours of LinX AVX and then RealBench overnight while I slept. Exact same settings as 1601 except the memory clock/timings.
> 
> Also, the bug with the CPU QFAN with a PWM pump hooked up is fixed... The one Raja told me would never be fixed because it wasn't broken due to QFAN not being intended for use with a pump. So now I can control my pump and all my fans with UEFI instead of needing to use AI Suite. Always thought that was a poor excuse for a 'won't fix' because RPM is RPM.


Ha,

I'm rofling a bit right now. Seems I by luck just skipped all this. I was travelling for work for 6 months and just never bothered to update bios.

I did have the boot lottery with the ram at 3000, but I found that completely killing system power and then restarting always would pass boot. I also have the mobo controlling 3 PWM pumps and haven't had any issues with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> In terms of hooking up pumps to the board, I use the Thermaltake 3.0 Water Ultimate. Instructions say to hook up to Sysfan, which I take to be CPU_Opt on our board. Pump seems to run at 1850 RPM all the time. Problem is I think the pump is supposed to run up to almost twice that. I tried hooking it up directly to the PSU via a molex, but then of course you can't tell what RPM it's at, and temps didn't improve. No idea how to resolve this, or if there's an actual problem, since my temps are reasonable.


Why go to CPU_Opt and not CPU? Either way it doesn't really matter, your CPU control should work. Make sure to set the CPU fan control to PWM in the BIOS.


----------



## dkevox

I have a really specific question/issue that I still haven't been able to resolve.

I have a bit of a ridiculous/complicated setup:

2 water circuits but sharing the same reservoir, so not isolated.

Circuit #1 hits the mobo/cpu and a 3x140mm radiator
Circuit #2 hits the GPUs and a 2x140mm + 2x120mm radiator.
I have 2 koolance flow meters with built in temperature probes. I run temps to temperature input 1 (for cpu circuit return temps to reservoir) and input 2 (for GPU circuit return temperature to the reservoir).
I use one of the included temperature probes mounted to the back-plate of the GPU to be able to control fans in AI Suite based on GPU temperature.

Anyway, the goal was to control pump speed (PWM enabled D5s) based on CPU or GPU temperature respectively, and then fan speed based on associated water temperature.

My issue is that I can never get AI Suite to control fan speeds based on temperature input #2. It will allow me to select, but will not properly control. I have used temperature input #1 (because basically the same thing) and so it's not a big deal. But I was hoping by now they would have fixed that bug (no luck).

Hopefully this helps make sense:
https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/277/20348092396_c7ea41b5a9_h.jpg

Legible Size: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/277/20348092396_c7ea41b5a9_h.jpg

I know this is all ridiculous overkill, and I did it for fun. So this isn't a huge problem, but still it bugs me as it should work!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It's more of a hassle to use the fan utility in the BIOS, but it works for me. You can select CPU temp or a thermal probe as the reference, I haven't fooled with it in a while and can't remember if you can use CPU temp on some headers/probe on others.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It's more of a hassle to use the fan utility in the BIOS, but it works for me. You can select CPU temp or a thermal probe as the reference, I haven't fooled with it in a while and can't remember if you can use CPU temp on some headers/probe on others.


I've used the utility in the BIOS plenty during loop bleeding and setting up. I don't know though if it controls properly with TSensor_2 input, never played with it that much.

I guess I just prefer to use AI Suite to get them controlled exactly how I want. I really haven't had an issue. For instance:

CPU properly controls PWM D5 pump for CPU circuit based on CPU temperature.
CPU_Opt is connect to the koolance flow meter through the frequency converter, it properly reads back flow (as an RPM signal).

Chassis Fan 1a properly controls PWM D5 pump for GPU circuit based on "TSensor_1" input.
Chassis Fan 1b is connected to the koolance flow meter, and properly reads flow in GPU circuit.

Chassis Fan 2a controls PWM fans on 2x140mm radiator in the GPU circuit.
Chassis Fan 2b controls PWM fans on 2x120mm radiator in the GPU circuit.
* These do NOT properly work when selecting "TSensor_2" as the input (GPU circuit temperature). These DO work properly when selecting "TSensor_1" as the input (CPU circuit water temperature).
So why would control work with one temperature input and not the other?? They are the exact same probes.
In the picture above you can see that it properly registers what the desired RPM is (translucent yellow dot), but it never actually controls the fans to that RPM. Instead they stay low like is show with the solid yellow dot.

Chassis Fan 3a properly controls fans on the 3x140mm radiator in the CPU circuit using "TSensor_1" as the input.
Chassis Fan 3b properly controls the exhaust fan.

So really, everything works beautifully except when trying to automatically control based off "TSensor_2" input. And I have no clue why or how to resolve this.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I think the fans need to be the same type on the 2A and 2B headers. Mixing 120 and 140 fans, which probably have different RPM/V and PWM signals might be what's throwing things off.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think the fans need to be the same type on the 2A and 2B headers. Mixing 120 and 140 fans, which probably have different RPM/V and PWM signals might be what's throwing things off.


This could be it,

I just feel like it's not because:

1) It works perfectly fine on Chassis Fan 3a/3b control (again, 2 different fan types controlled).
2) The control works when using "TSensor_1" as the controlling parameter. So why not with "TSensor_2"?

It's just strange. Not the end of the world by any means anyway.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkevox*
> 
> Why go to CPU_Opt and not CPU? Either way it doesn't really matter, your CPU control should work. Make sure to set the CPU fan control to PWM in the BIOS.


That's what the AIO instructions advised to do - fans to CPU, pump to CPU_OPT. (Well, technically, fans to CPU and pump to SYSFAN).

The pump is supposed to work at 3600 RPM, but monitoring CPU_OPT only ever shows 1840 RPM. I found *one* post on the Thermaltake boards that suggests that this is just a monitoring quirk, that the real speed is 2x what it displays.

http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/43203-water-30-ultimate-low-rpm-pump/

At least, that's what I think he's saying. I've found no other post anywhere on the internet that addresses this issue, so guess I'll have to deal with it. At least I know I'm not alone!


----------



## KedarWolf

I was getting random crashes when running HCI MemTest, read here with warmer weather someone had to increase voltages a bit. Increased CPU and cache voltages .05 and CPU Input .01 and now just came home and after running HCI MemTest overnight and all day while at work, 64 instances at 1933 each, my 128GB of RAM got to 360% no errors.

I love this forum!!


----------



## Gofspar

What is the best bios for stability and XOC, im currently running 2001.
I'm new to this board, coming from a SOC Champion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's better disabled the C-States (I left in AUTO) ?
> 
> I ask because I noticed in the task manager (processor), on 12 cores / threads, I often have 3 or 4 indicated as "processor 1", 2 and 3 and the others are indicated "processor 4 - parked "etc ...
> If it's related, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the power options, it's better to put the mini at 0% (processor), 5% by default ?
> 
> Thanks


that's how I set it up when using adaptive., Disabled and 0%


----------



## drop24

No Black Edition among the new Asus X99 boards announced:

http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's how I set it up when using adaptive., Disabled and 0%


Thanks so much








I use the Adaptive Mode, I will set like that

It's better to have cores / threads "parked" or not?
In idle, I have 9 or 10 CPU Parked (visible in the Task Manager)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> No Black Edition among the new Asus X99 boards announced:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-broadwell-e-motherboards-rog-deluxe/


May be later

No M2 slot on the new Asus ....


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Adaptive Mode, I will set like that
> May be later
> 
> No M2 slot on the new Asus ....


Could it be on the back?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Could it be on the back?


Hello

All the refresh X99 boards have M.2.


----------



## tistou77

I do not see in the pictures









EDIT: Oh yes, I saw
If R5BE is expected, I hope there will be 2 slot M2


----------



## shampoo911

im not expecting a R5E Black Edition... dunno why... but i feel that this RGB mumbo jumbo will actually ruin THE sturdiest motherboard for x99... i have it pictured on my mind like a msi godlike gaming carbon, but idk, still not expecting it...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im not expecting a R5E Black Edition... dunno why...


Hello

I'm not sure why you think that either.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why you think that either.


i think that because, it would have been teased some time ago... Asus was the only one missing on the broadwell-e lineup...

possible improvements on a Black Edition:

1 - U.2 slot
2 - More fan headers
3 - RGB header (not logo nor lighting)
4 - Dual M.2
5 - REMOVE THE SATA EXPRESS!!!

EDIT: is there any improvement on the new bios? or is it just more like a cumulative update? regarding IMC, or whatever else there is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Adaptive Mode, I will set like that
> 
> It's better to have cores / threads "parked" or not?
> In idle, I have 9 or 10 CPU Parked (visible in the Task Manager)
> May be later
> 
> No M2 slot on the new Asus ....


sure there's M.2 slots. And The U.2 drive I have on an Impact is very fast... I wonder about U.2 raid with 2 intel 750s.









So, core parking is a good and bad thing. For some users it seems to really affect gaming. Personally, I do not allow cores to park - and really not needed when using adaptive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im not expecting a R5E Black Edition... dunno why... but i feel that this RGB mumbo jumbo will actually ruin THE sturdiest motherboard for x99... i have it pictured on my mind like a msi godlike gaming carbon, but idk, still not expecting it...


THe R4BE is a handsome board... and mine is still running a 4960X at 4.7 365 - no really it's always on. If the R5BE comes with some new drive connectors or really "wow" features... erm, there may be a few good used r5e's on the marketplace.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, core parking is a good and bad thing. For some users it seems to really affect gaming. Personally, I do not allow cores to park - and really not needed when using adaptive.


Ok, how did you do for that cores does not to park ?

Thanks


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im not expecting a R5E Black Edition... dunno why... but i feel that this RGB mumbo jumbo will actually ruin THE sturdiest motherboard for x99... i have it pictured on my mind like a msi godlike gaming carbon, but idk, still not expecting it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure why you think that either.


Wow big teaser there Praz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, how did you do for that cores does not to park ?
> 
> Thanks


disable c-states, balanced plan min proc state=0%. That's all I did.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable c-states, balanced plan min proc state=0%. That's all I did.


That's what I did and I always have cores "parked"


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> That's what I did and I always have cores "parked"


http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

This program unparks your cores. Click 'Check Status' then 'Unpark All'.









Then reboot.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> 
> This program unparks your cores. Click 'Check Status' then 'Unpark All'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then reboot.


Thank you
I saw this program, but I was wondering what changed in the registry

And so it is better to have the cores "not parked"


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thank you
> I saw this program, but I was wondering what changed in the registry
> 
> And so it is better to have the cores "not parked"


Helps with some games and stuff when cores don't unpark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> That's what I did and I always have cores "parked"


Power phase set to Extreme?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Helps with some games and stuff when cores don't unpark.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Power phase set to Extreme?


No, Optimized

With "Extreme", cores are all "unpark" ?
With the soft, it's OK

For my OC, it's better to have Power phase to Extreme ?

Thanks

PS: Question beast, have cores "unpark" does not increase temp cores in idle


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks
> No, Optimized
> 
> With "Extreme", cores are all "unpark" ?
> With the soft, it's OK
> 
> For my OC, it's better to have Power phase to Extreme ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS: Question beast, have cores "unpark" does not increase temp cores in idle


I don't know the reason you have parked cores... just making suggestions to fix without 3rd-party stuff.


----------



## tistou77

I'll look at what the soft modifies in the registry









I had put Phase Control on "Optimized" because the VRM heat up in Extreme, I believe


----------



## tistou77

To have cores "Unpark" without soft, you must change this registry key

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583]
_"ValueMax"=dword:00000064_(100) to _"ValueMax"=dword:00000000_(0)


----------



## thrgk

Is there anyway to use extra unused ram for cad or gaming applications so they start quicker? I see RamDisk is software where it takes your extra ram to make apps open and run better but not sure how legit it is? Or if anyone has any experience with it. As I was going to get 32gb of ram and know I won't use that much

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qwinn

I use a volatile 2gb RAMDisk for browser cache files, and it's great for that function (makes your cache self cleaning and keeps unnecessary writes off your SSD's).

I also used to keep my Windows temp files on it, but that turned out to be problematic (Windows 10 troubleshooters stop working, and if you boot in safe mode, the ramdisk doesn't exist, not good if your purpose is to uninstall stuff which generally does need to create temp files).

I never tried with anything else, though I have heard it can be worth putting the Eve Online cache on them too.

Softperfect Ramdisk is the best software I've found for the purpose, btw.


----------



## eatthermalpaste

I've got a CSGO RAMDisk <3

But yeah it can be useful.. just depends what you want to put on it and look through forums n such to see if anones had success with it before on x application/game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is there anyway to use extra unused ram for cad or gaming applications so they start quicker? I see RamDisk is software where it takes your extra ram to make apps open and run better but not sure how legit it is? Or if anyone has any experience with it. As I was going to get 32gb of ram and know I won't use that much
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You can use a ramdisk, or "ramcache". Google each, they have different utility and impact on performance.


----------



## Qwinn

So, question: If I am using adaptive voltage, does having C States enabled (actually, on Auto) have any effect at all? I understand many folks say it doesn't do any harm to leave it on, but I'm the kind of minimalist that disables every SATA port not in use. Just curious if it's completely redundant, and maybe even adds latency that isn't necessary.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> So, question: If I am using adaptive voltage, does having C States enabled (actually, on Auto) have any effect at all? I understand many folks say it doesn't do any harm to leave it on, but I'm the kind of minimalist that disables every SATA port not in use. Just curious if it's completely redundant, and maybe even adds latency that isn't necessary.


i was also wondering that too... i actually have speedstep and c-states enabled with adaptive voltage

btw, how does that AIO performs with your overclock? idle temps, load...


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was also wondering that too... i actually have speedstep and c-states enabled with adaptive voltage
> 
> btw, how does that AIO performs with your overclock? idle temps, load...


Idle is CPU package 42 or so with core temps in the high 20's. During a 17 hour OCCT run, with 19c ambient, highest package temp was 80c and highest core temp was 76c. It works pretty well, considering I'm running pretty much 1.3v core and 1.2v cache.

And yes, I have speedstep enabled as well. Sure, add that to my question.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Idle is CPU package 42 or so with core temps in the high 20's. During a 17 hour OCCT run, with 19c ambient, highest package temp was 80c and highest core temp was 76c. It works pretty well, considering I'm running pretty much 1.3v core and 1.2v cache.
> 
> And yes, I have speedstep enabled as well. Sure, add that to my question.


Wow that is kinda high... No luck with lower voltage on the core?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Idle is CPU package 42 or so with core temps in the high 20's. During a 17 hour OCCT run, with 19c ambient, highest package temp was 80c and highest core temp was 76c. It works pretty well, considering I'm running pretty much 1.3v core and 1.2v cache.
> 
> And yes, I have speedstep enabled as well. Sure, add that to my question.


I have a Predator 360 with one of my Titan X's in the loop. I'm at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.287v, 1.234v respectively and 26 minutes into a RealBench run using 64GB of memory I'm hovering between 59-73C CPU cores on my 5960x according to Core Temp.

But this is with the pump and fans in push/pull at 100% at 60C for stress testing purposes. When I'm gaming the normally run between 35-60%. 35% at 45C. 60% at 55C.

CPU never goes higher then 55C gaming anyways so it always whisper quiet, almost always running at the 35%.

I highly recommend the 360 now they got the bugs out.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Wow that is kinda high... No luck with lower voltage on the core?


Which is high, voltage or temp? Voltage is set to adaptive 1.27 in the bios, it just gets up to 1.296v according to monitoring software. Can run 4.4 at 1.25v in bios with no cache OC, but had to bump it up a bit to get 4.2 cache stable. From all my reading, my chip is pretty average (or used to be anyway, newest batches seem to be better, but I used to read about a lot of chips worse than mine. And I think I'm actually above average being able to get 4.2 cache with only 1.2v vcache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have a Predator 360 with one of my Titan X's in the loop. I'm at 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache at 1.287v, 1.234v respectively and 26 minutes into a RealBench run using 64GB of memory I'm hovering between 59-73C CPU cores on my 5960x according to Core Temp.
> 
> But this is with the pump and fans in push/pull at 100% at 60C for stress testing purposes. When I'm gaming the normally run between 35-60%. 35% at 45C. 60% at 55C.
> 
> CPU never goes higher then 55C gaming anyways so it always whisper quiet, almost always running at the 35%.
> 
> I highly recommend the 360 now they got the bugs out.


That's about the same as my temps too. None of those gets my heat anywhere near as high as OCCT does, and note that the 80c and 76c were the max spikes over a 17 hour run. 8 hours of Aida stability test, hottest core spike was 72c. Realbench round the same. Mid 50s in most games.


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn i meant high voltages... but then i saw your OC on the cache and stuff and well... sigh... i might as well try to lower my cache voltage... im adaptive 1.2v maybe i can lower it to 1.8v?


----------



## Qwinn

You don't mean adaptive cache 1.2v? Can you give me your whole OC the way i have it laid out in my signature?


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn

well of course my friend... i will even take some screenshots of my settings... just give me a few minutes


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn










done... i recently lowered a bit the vcore and cache voltage... just a bit...


----------



## Qwinn

@shampoo911

Wow, it's true, you're using adaptive cache voltage. How thoroughly have you tested that for stability? If you can remember which tests and how long, that'd be useful. Cause, thing is, adaptive cache isn't supposed to work! Supposedly an Intel issue that can't be fixed.

Now that said, I used to use adaptive cache and it was stable, but this was early on before I OC'd cache, 30x multiplier so I wasn't really overclocking. That's what I credited it working to. You're actually OC'ing with it tho. If that's really stable, I'm going to have to try it again.

If anyone knows, btw, it'd be good to know the nature of how it was supposed to be broken. I know ASUS said it was Intel's microcode at fault, but I'm running modded with microcode 36 so it is more recent. Was whatever made it "broken" unsafe to use even if you could somehow get it stable?

Shampoo911, in addition to how you testex stability, which bIOS are you using, and have you confirmed that cache voltage is dropping at idle like it's supposed to? I certainly would like idle cache to drop 0.27v lower than it is now on offset.


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn

actually it was like: meh, if im using adaptive vcore, why not adaptive cache voltage??

so for testing i used:

Intel Burn Test at MAXIMUM settings
AIDA64 (with stress cache and memory for over 5 hours)
RealBench (1 pass)
Cinebench (i know i know, not a stress test per se, but just for the science)
OCCT (Linpack w/90% memory, 64bits, AVX, and all logical cores for almost 5 hours)

and almost 9 hours of GTA V and COD:BO3

idk if there's any other way to squeeze the hell out of the cpu... but as far as i know, my cpu is stable


----------



## Qwinn

@shampoo911

Thanks, yeah, that seems pretty stable. Please take a look at the follow up questions I added to the end of my last post, thanks.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I think the bigger question is what Praz stated a while back (and it's not a bad idea to bring it back up now and then)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ever since initial release it has been known that adaptive mode does not work for cache voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was also wondering that too... i actually have speedstep and c-states enabled with adaptive voltage
> 
> btw, how does that AIO performs with your overclock? idle temps, load...


... erm, you actually have to have speedstep enabled to give adaptive something to _adapt_ to. C-states place cores into successively deeper idle states in an attempt to reduce idle power consumption. They can work with dynamic (adaptive) voltage control but the effect is much less since the cores are already idling at less than 1V (like 0.8V or lower). The net power savings over adaptive with c-states disabled is really minimal. And... waking cores and phases if you use optimized phase control may or may not behave as you prefer.

______________________________________________________________

The thing with adaptive cache I think relates to the manner in which IO, cache and ram (and min cache multiplier) operate somewhat independently of core multi. I'm sure that if it were possible to have adaptive cache work it would... (frankly I fear) the rails would have been combined like on skylake which can be really limiting at times. Having them controlled separately is a benefit IMO.
Is there some reason folks do not like offset cache???

lol - as I'm typing this, my core clocks are unchanged, while cache clocks and ram use are going at it. cache Idles at 1.14V (1600 is the idle clock.. ram at 3200, with ram at 3000, idle is 1500... and so on. it needs to be 50% of the ram frequency).


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn yeah well, as @Jpmboy said, adaptive cache is not "adapting", as my idle cache voltages are almost the same on idle and load... i thought i was onto something, and the vdrop on the cache is like 0.02v... so it's nothing really...

what im afraid of, is all that idle and load throttling... does it degrades the cpu more than having the cpu at full turbo always?

oh Qwinn, my bios is 2001


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There's a reason:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Ever since initial release it has been known that adaptive mode does not work for cache voltage.


Adaptive doesn't work on vcache. Offset does, and TurboV calls Offset "Adaptive", so when guys post screen shots of their TurboV screen it shows Adaptive VCache, but it's a glitch in the bios that adaptive is an option, and a glitch in TurboV that it's called Adaptive.


----------



## Qwinn

@jmpboy

Offset is working ok, but it only goes down to 1.0v on idle. If I could have adaptive reduce it to 0.8v on idle, sure that'd be preferable.

But alas, yeah, appears it's not adapting so offset it remains.


----------



## shampoo911

do i leave the same values i have for adaptive once i change to offset?


----------



## ssateneth

My cache idles down to 0.6v. I don't use adaptive or offset. I instead disable "fully manual mode", set manual voltage of cache to whatever (currently set 1.235v for 4.5GHz), enable EIST, speedstep, and c-states, enabling C3 and C6 report and allowing maximum c-state to C6. It's up to you if you want to use c-states. I don't -feel- a difference, and benches don't reveal any difference either. Sure, I don't doubt that there is a time penalty to wake up from deeper c-states, but I'm not seeing exactly how long in time or clock cycles this actually takes. Regardless, it's not human perceivable to me.


----------



## Qwinn

@Ssateneth

Now that's interesting, I didn't think C States affected cache like that. I was running adaptive core and manual 1.2v cache for a while, and the cache never dropped, but that was with C states on auto. When I get home I'll try your method, especially since to get offset cache stable i had to get it closer to 1.22v under load.

For some odd reason I was always more stable under adaptive core than on manual, so I may leave core on adaptive. Will probably play with that too, though, I'm sure I've had quite a few other settings change since I last tried manual core.


----------



## Jpmboy

C-States affect nearly all on die voltages. The thing is... only the parked cores drop voltage the sentinel core(s) are at the voltage set as manual in bios (that's why it's call Manual or Override). C-states do lower bench scores.. and so does adaptive idle. When benchmarking you really want to disable speedstep AND set miin proc state = 100%.

A simple example is run Heaven 4.0 or Valley with the different settings. Heaven shows the highest impact IME.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's a reason:
> Adaptive doesn't work on vcache. Offset does, and TurboV calls Offset "Adaptive", so when guys post screen shots of their TurboV screen it shows Adaptive VCache, but it's a glitch in the bios that adaptive is an option, and a glitch in TurboV that it's called Adaptive.


^^ This.


----------



## ssateneth

Ok, I will run Heaven 4.0 and post back with results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Ok, I will run Heaven 4.0 and post back with results.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> C-States affect nearly all on die voltages. The thing is... only the parked cores drop voltage the sentinel core(s) are at the voltage set as manual in bios (that's why it's call Manual or Override). C-states do lower bench scores.. and so does adaptive idle. When benchmarking you really want to disable speedstep AND set miin proc state = 100%.


I enable speedstep on, c-states off, adaptive vcore, Windows power option to balanced for 24/7 operation. I get better benchmarks if I change power options to performance, so I guess the little bit of revving the cores up changes a little - but it's very little. Never tried disabling speedstep, just the easy (lazy







) power option method.

But adaptive vcore / speedstep on / c-states off / balanced power option sure makes a nice daily driver in my opinion. Idles nice and low, hops to when needed.


----------



## Qwinn

@GnarlyCharlie

I ran it that way for a long while too, but then found a better way. If you open up the Balanced power plan, find the setting "Minimum Processor State" or something like that. Balanced defaults to 5%. Now do the same for the High Performance plan. Same setting is at 100%. If you change the setting for your high performance plan to 5% (or as some have suggested here, 0%) and run with that, there is a noticeable improvement to benchmark scores while still keeping all the idle advantages of balanced. Give it a shot.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> My cache idles down to 0.6v. I don't use adaptive or offset. I instead disable "fully manual mode", set manual voltage of cache to whatever (currently set 1.235v for 4.5GHz), enable EIST, speedstep, and c-states, enabling C3 and C6 report and allowing maximum c-state to C6. It's up to you if you want to use c-states. I don't -feel- a difference, and benches don't reveal any difference either. Sure, I don't doubt that there is a time penalty to wake up from deeper c-states, but I'm not seeing exactly how long in time or clock cycles this actually takes. Regardless, it's not human perceivable to me.


The C State "Package C State limit" setting has options for C6 (retention) and C6 (non Retention). Which are you using, and anyone know the difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I enable speedstep on, c-states off, adaptive vcore, Windows power option to balanced for 24/7 operation. I get better benchmarks if I change power options to performance, so I guess the little bit of revving the cores up changes a little - but it's very little. Never tried disabling speedstep, just the easy (lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) power option method.
> 
> But adaptive vcore / speedstep on / c-states off / balanced power option sure makes a nice daily driver in my opinion. Idles nice and low, hops to when needed.


Yeah - Once you select Hi perf (min proc state=100%) it performs close to speedstep off (but not identically). The margin is there but only really for short cpu-bound benchmarks. It's not gonna matter for 3D mark (tho it does for the very old FM benchmarks).

Like I posted earlier; same as you have yours set up - I've had this rig on adaptive/min proc st=0% / c-states disabled since the platform launched (well, with a _few_ short excursions to 5.0/4.6). Running this cpu sample for well over a year at 4.7/4.2 1.34V 0.005+1.335V and cache 1.27V via a 0.380V offset with Ram kits running 1.425V-1.5V during that time. It ran lower vcore/cache voltages early on as they all do before "rounding out the etching"







.

Must have speedstep enabled foir adaptive to work. Otherwise the rig is running fixed voltage and fixed frequency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @GnarlyCharlie
> 
> I ran it that way for a long while too, but then found a better way. If you open up the Balanced power plan, find the setting "Minimum Processor State" or something like that. Balanced defaults to 5%. Now do the same for the High Performance plan. Same setting is at 100%. If you change the setting for your high performance plan to 5% (or as some have suggested here, 0%) and run with that, there is a noticeable improvement to benchmark scores while still keeping all the idle advantages of balanced. Give it a shot.


The origin of the 5% (which is the windows default setting) is in game stuttering as cores downclock in every game on a 16 thread CPU... the symptoms are even worse with core-parking permitted.


----------



## ssateneth

Heres the benches with varying degrees of c-state limits. EIST did not appear to make any difference, probably because I have manual voltage set (VID does not change). Windows power options set to Maximum performance. Benchmarks set to realtime priority.

Code:



Code:


Full power savings
Valley Basic      172.5 FPS (24.7 min, 282.3 max)
Valley Extreme    101.5 FPS (32.5 min, 197.9 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.2 FPS  (33.8 min, 141.5 max)
Heaven Basic      289.3 FPS (9.7 min,  507.6 max)
Heaven Extreme    94.9 FPS  (9.0 min,  214.7 max)

C6 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C3)
Valley Basic      173.9 FPS (26.7 min, 284.0 max)
Valley Extreme    102.3 FPS (39.0 min, 198.1 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.5 FPS  (33.9 min, 144.2 max)
Heaven Basic      292.0 FPS (36.1 min, 514.9 max)
Heaven Extreme    95.7 FPS  (36.1 min, 212.7 max)

C3 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C2, reported voltages constant. Idle CPU power 21 watts -> 48 watts)
Valley Basic      177.7 FPS (31.6 min, 286.8 max)
Valley Extreme    102.3 FPS (47.7 min, 197.8 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.9 FPS  (36.1 min, 147.0 max)
Heaven Basic      291.3 FPS (36.8 min, 503.4 max)
Heaven Extreme    97.2 FPS  (35.7 min, 217.4 max)

Maximum C-State is C1E (no idle power difference)
Valley Basic      176.9 FPS (28.6 min, 285.4 max)
Valley Extreme    102.3 FPS (37.8 min, 198.6 max)
Valley Extreme HD 78.0 FPS  (36.8 min, 144.3 max)
Heaven Basic      291.4 FPS (36.9 min, 506.2 max)
Heaven Extreme    97.1 FPS  (37.3 min, 208.6 max)

C1E Disabled, C0/C1 only (reported frequency constant, Idle CPU power 48 watts -> 83 watts)
Valley Basic      177.3 FPS (27.2 min, 281.4 max)
Valley Extreme    102.5 FPS (39.5 min, 194.3 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS  (36.5 min, 142.4 max)
Heaven Basic      292.0 FPS (36.8 min, 505.8 max)
Heaven Extreme    97.1 FPS  (37.2 min, 210.4 max)

C-states disabled
Valley Basic      177.3 FPS (35.8 min, 287.2 max)
Valley Extreme    102.6 FPS (39.6 min, 199.1 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS  (36.6 min, 143.3 max)
Heaven Basic      293.3 FPS (39.8 min, 513.7 max)
Heaven Extrene    97.3 FPS  (37.4 min, 211.1 max)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Heres the benches with varying degrees of c-state limits. EIST did not appear to make any difference, probably because I have manual voltage set (VID does not change). Windows power options set to Maximum performance. Benchmarks set to realtime priority.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Full power savings Valley Basic 172.5 FPS (24.7 min, 282.3 max) Valley Extreme 101.5 FPS (32.5 min, 197.9 max) Valley Extreme HD 77.2 FPS (33.8 min, 141.5 max) Heaven Basic 289.3 FPS (9.7 min, 507.6 max) Heaven Extreme 94.9 FPS (9.0 min, 214.7 max) C6 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C3) Valley Basic 173.9 FPS (26.7 min, 284.0 max) Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (39.0 min, 198.1 max) Valley Extreme HD 77.5 FPS (33.9 min, 144.2 max) Heaven Basic 292.0 FPS (36.1 min, 514.9 max) Heaven Extreme 95.7 FPS (36.1 min, 212.7 max) C3 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C2, reported voltages constant. Idle CPU power 21 watts -> 48 watts) Valley Basic 177.7 FPS (31.6 min, 286.8 max) Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (47.7 min, 197.8 max) Valley Extreme HD 77.9 FPS (36.1 min, 147.0 max) Heaven Basic 291.3 FPS (36.8 min, 503.4 max) Heaven Extreme 97.2 FPS (35.7 min, 217.4 max) Maximum C-State is C1E (no idle power difference) Valley Basic 176.9 FPS (28.6 min, 285.4 max) Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (37.8 min, 198.6 max) Valley Extreme HD 78.0 FPS (36.8 min, 144.3 max) Heaven Basic 291.4 FPS (36.9 min, 506.2 max) Heaven Extreme 97.1 FPS (37.3 min, 208.6 max) C1E Disabled, C0/C1 only (reported frequency constant, Idle CPU power 48 watts -> 83 watts) Valley Basic 177.3 FPS (27.2 min, 281.4 max) Valley Extreme 102.5 FPS (39.5 min, 194.3 max) Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS (36.5 min, 142.4 max) Heaven Basic 292.0 FPS (36.8 min, 505.8 max) Heaven Extreme 97.1 FPS (37.2 min, 210.4 max) C-states disabled Valley Basic 177.3 FPS (35.8 min, 287.2 max) Valley Extreme 102.6 FPS (39.6 min, 199.1 max) Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS (36.6 min, 143.3 max) Heaven Basic 293.3 FPS (39.8 min, 513.7 max) Heaven Extrene 97.3 FPS (37.4 min, 211.1 max)[/code
> 
> 
> ]


 NIce work! +1. The disparity will increase if you use Balanced windows plan which affects the C-state report from the OS to the firmware. :thumb: edit - just noticed.. you need to pair that great cpu with some GPU power! 


Code:


Full power savings
Valley Basic 172.5 FPS (24.7 min, 282.3 max)
Valley Extreme 101.5 FPS (32.5 min, 197.9 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.2 FPS (33.8 min, 141.5 max)
Heaven Basic 289.3 FPS (9.7 min, 507.6 max)
Heaven Extreme 94.9 FPS (9.0 min, 214.7 max)

C6 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C3)
Valley Basic 173.9 FPS (26.7 min, 284.0 max)
Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (39.0 min, 198.1 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.5 FPS (33.9 min, 144.2 max)
Heaven Basic 292.0 FPS (36.1 min, 514.9 max)
Heaven Extreme 95.7 FPS (36.1 min, 212.7 max)

C3 Report Disabled (Maximum C-state is C2, reported voltages constant. Idle CPU power 21 watts -> 48 watts)
Valley Basic 177.7 FPS (31.6 min, 286.8 max)
Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (47.7 min, 197.8 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.9 FPS (36.1 min, 147.0 max)
Heaven Basic 291.3 FPS (36.8 min, 503.4 max)
Heaven Extreme 97.2 FPS (35.7 min, 217.4 max)

Maximum C-State is C1E (no idle power difference)
Valley Basic 176.9 FPS (28.6 min, 285.4 max)
Valley Extreme 102.3 FPS (37.8 min, 198.6 max)
Valley Extreme HD 78.0 FPS (36.8 min, 144.3 max)
Heaven Basic 291.4 FPS (36.9 min, 506.2 max)
Heaven Extreme 97.1 FPS (37.3 min, 208.6 max)

C1E Disabled, C0/C1 only (reported frequency constant, Idle CPU power 48 watts -> 83 watts)
Valley Basic 177.3 FPS (27.2 min, 281.4 max)
Valley Extreme 102.5 FPS (39.5 min, 194.3 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS (36.5 min, 142.4 max)
Heaven Basic 292.0 FPS (36.8 min, 505.8 max)
Heaven Extreme 97.1 FPS (37.2 min, 210.4 max)

C-states disabled
Valley Basic 177.3 FPS (35.8 min, 287.2 max)
Valley Extreme 102.6 FPS (39.6 min, 199.1 max)
Valley Extreme HD 77.7 FPS (36.6 min, 143.3 max)
Heaven Basic 293.3 FPS (39.8 min, 513.7 max)
Heaven Extrene 97.3 FPS (37.4 min, 211.1 max)[/code[/SPOILER]
][/QUOTE]

NIce work! +1. The disparity will increase if you use Balanced windows plan which affects the C-state report from the OS to the firmware. [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif[/IMG]

edit - just noticed.. you need to pair that great cpu with some GPU power! [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]


----------



## ssateneth

I had 2 GTX 980, but seems like more and more games coming out are not designed for multi-GPU. Waiting for next generation to come out. I'm hoping AMD pulls out the stops and gives me a reason to go team red


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I had 2 GTX 980, but seems like more and more games coming out are not designed for multi-GPU. Waiting for next generation to come out. I'm hoping AMD pulls out the stops and gives me a reason to go team red


If AMD launched a successor to the 295x2 with the same staying power I'd be on it ASAP.


----------



## Qwinn

Okay, this is remarkable. I've been doing all my OCing from the beginning on adaptive. I just set up as manual with 1.27v core, 1.2v cache and C6 (non retention) enabled. Then I started OCCT. The temp difference is dramatic. For one thing, the "CPU" temp, which I always took to be package temp, is no longer at least 5 degrees above the other cores, it basically tracks like any of the other cores. On adaptive I'd get max cpu package of 79-81c and max core of 75-76c. Now both cpu package and max core spike is 74c, and 5 of my 6 cores haven't gone over 70c after an hour of OCCT yet.

When I tried it with my previous memory OC, it crashed in 15 minutes. Setting it back to xmp with a mild +0.02v (to 1.22v) on the DRAM to make sure memory isn't an issue, I'm an hour in so far. I'm going to have to do a lot of testing now. If this passes, I may update BIOS to 3009 before continuing, just so I can get back on track.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Okay, this is remarkable. I've been doing all my OCing from the beginning on adaptive. I just set up as manual with 1.27v core, 1.2v cache and C6 (non retention) enabled. Then I started OCCT. The temp difference is dramatic. For one thing, the "CPU" temp, which I always took to be package temp, is no longer at least 5 degrees above the other cores, it basically tracks like any of the other cores. On adaptive I'd get max cpu package of 79-81c and max core of 75-76c. Now both cpu package and max core spike is 74c, and 5 of my 6 cores haven't gone over 70c after an hour of OCCT yet.
> 
> When I tried it with my previous memory OC, it crashed in 15 minutes. Setting it back to xmp with a mild +0.02v (to 1.22v) on the DRAM to make sure memory isn't an issue, I'm an hour in so far. I'm going to have to do a lot of testing now. If this passes, I may update BIOS to 3009 before continuing, just so I can get back on track.


stick with fixed/manual voltage! Something in the adaptive settings must have been "askew".









But then again... if OCCT is your bar, linpac etc always behave better with fixed. For an overclocked rig, not unexpected when pulling max current for extended periods.


----------



## Qwinn

Yeah, with some more of the run past, temps on the cores seem pretty much the same, ambient variance could explain it. The package temp dropping a good 5 or 6 degrees is great though. Is it just a monitoring difference, or is there an actual drop going on somehow?

I never did get a good manual OC stable before, so it'll be interesting to try. Might have to give one last shot at a 4.5 core oc too. Main prob with that has always been I could never find a good vinput/LLC combo... best results were always with LLC auto but ultimately never stable at up to 1.32 vcore, wasn't willing to go higher.


----------



## Qwinn

Btw, I should add, the C states worked fine at idle... voltages would actually go as low as 0.11v, which I thought had to be an error but apparently C6 can actually go to 0v. Temps were a bit lower too, though the core volt would jump up to 1.27v more often than it used to on adaptive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Btw, I should add, the C states worked fine at idle... voltages would actually go as low as 0.11v, which I thought had to be an error but apparently C6 can actually go to 0v. Temps were a bit lower too, though the core volt would jump up to 1.27v more often than it used to on adaptive.


with Manual/fixed vcore I would use c-states for sure.


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone ever report issues with the nickel plating on the ek monoblock? Looks like mine is corroding. My TX blocks look perfect so it has to be it. I'm using the ek clear coolant too. It kind of looks like mold.


----------



## dkevox

I think I see what you are talking about. I'm out of town on business but have the same waterblock and will try to remember to check when I get home tomorrow night. But I don't remember noticing anything like that.

I'm not even sure I see much of concern there, but could just be hard to make out in the photo. Have you contacted EK?


----------



## Qwinn

So the manual + C states experiment continues. It does seem to get me better temps with both idle and on OCCT, so I am seeing if I can get it stable with a good memory OC. I'm working with all cores unparked and Windows High Performance Plan with min 0% processor state. It did pass OCCT for 8 hours, so working HCI Memtest now. (Side note: I am suspicious of OCCT 4.4.2 at this point. Some odd behavior. Recommend sticking to 4.4.1 for now.)

I am still setting my manual clocks with "Fully Manual" mode set to disabled. Since I *could* go Fully Manual now, any advantage in doing so? (Edit: never mind, just researched it and apparently Fully Manual mode disables C States, so, no.)

One thing I have noted is that my core clocks are at either 1200 or 4400. Unlike adaptive mode, there is no in between. There's almost always at least a couple of cores at 4400, but it does rotate among the cores quickly, so no one core is getting stuck on On all the time.

Another reason I am liking this is that when I was using offset cache, to get it stable I had to give it enough play to get as high as 1.218v. With it set to manual 1.2v, I haven't seen it go over 1.206v yet. That said, in idle I do still see it go to 1.2v more often than I did on offset, however, when it did downvolt on offset it would only go down to 1.0v, now it can go as low as 0.66v.

Edit: Oh, I did do a quick test to see if these new settings would get rid of my HCI Memtest problems on 2101 modded. Nope. Still stuck on 1902 modded forever it seems.

Edit 2: For the record, max temp spike in OCCT 4.4.1 (8 hour run) for both "CPU" and hottest core was 74c. On adaptive it was 80c for CPU and 75-76 on hottest core.


----------



## zoson

Just as a followup. I let HCI memtest run (15 instances, 2gb each = 30gb of 32gb tested) and let it run through 1000% coverage. No errors. 3009 is the best bios since 901 for me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Just as a followup. I let HCI memtest run (15 instances, 2gb each = 30gb of 32gb tested) and let it run through 1000% coverage. No errors. 3009 is the best bios since 901 for me.


I think you should use 80-90% of your available memory and one instance per core. Just sitting on my desktop alone uses 2.5Gb of memory so that leaves me with 29Gb. You want to stress 23Gb-26Gb if using a 32Gb kit.


----------



## thrgk

Any idea why when I started Battlefront my computer shut down, and then on restart said there was a power surge issue? Never got this before.

I have my computer on its own 15 Amp breaker, 1200w Corsair PSU. I have a Belkin Power Surge Protector, and have my computer plugged into that.

Was it just a fluke? I have no OC software installed other than MSI Afterburner. CPU is oc'ed from BIOS.

I would get a battery backup but none seem to cover 1200W or so(on a 15Amp breaker.


----------



## Qwinn

CPU Spread Spectrum. Defaults to Auto. Anyone know if that means enabled or disabled? I've had it on auto.this whole time...

Also, I suspect many of my problems with various BIOSs and HCI Memtest have been a result of my cache voltage being right at the very edge of stability, so on the edge that it can sometimes pass a long stress test and another time not. I've upped it to 1.23v just to eliminate it as a possibility while I try out the various BIOSs again. Retrying 3009 modded with memory at 2666 13-13-13-30 CR1 with the 2nd and 3rd timings based on the 4x8 Samsung 2666 1.5 memory preset.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum. Defaults to Auto. Anyone know if that means enabled or disabled? I've had it on auto.this whole time...
> 
> Also, I suspect many of my problems with various BIOSs and HCI Memtest have been a result of my cache voltage being right at the very edge of stability, so on the edge that it can sometimes pass a long stress test and another time not. I've upped it to 1.23v just to eliminate it as a possibility while I try out the various BIOSs again. Retrying 3009 modded with memory at 2666 13-13-13-30 CR1 with the 2nd and 3rd timings based on the 4x8 Samsung 2666 1.5 memory preset.


I think it's default on on Auto and you definitely want to disable it.

Wish I could get 3009 or 3009 modded to work. It might enable me to run my 128GB Corsair LPX 3000 at 3000. Drops channels with any other BIOS but I get the PCI-E lanes lights just keep flashing and the lights don't ever turn solid like with other BIOS's. Seems the PCI-E lanes are not enabling.

Works at BIOS defaults but not after using the same settings as what I use on 2101 modded.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why when I started Battlefront my computer shut down, and then on restart said there was a power surge issue? Never got this before.
> 
> I have my computer on its own 15 Amp breaker, 1200w Corsair PSU. I have a Belkin Power Surge Protector, and have my computer plugged into that.
> 
> Was it just a fluke? I have no OC software installed other than MSI Afterburner. CPU is oc'ed from BIOS.
> 
> I would get a battery backup but none seem to cover 1200W or so(on a 15Amp breaker.


I use a Furman M-8X2 power surge protector/power conditioner and have never had the surge issue since then. Corsair AX1500i PSU.

http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=M-8x2

I bought it new in box on Ebay and they are pretty cheap there.

Just like anything you buy from Ebay make sure the seller has a really good rating if you do and lots of sales.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not gonna test the ram at all. but I find that [email protected] is also a pretty good stability test. Let her run for a day and it's pretty solid for core, cache and gpu.


Jpmboy, you use an Corsair AX1500i, right? You posted your bios screenshots a while back for me and I saw you had 'Long Duration Power Package Limit' at 500 and And 'Package Power Time Window' at 127.

I use an AX1500i. Any advantages or disadvantages for me using these settings? My OC is 100% RealBench and HCI MemTest stable with them. Got to 360% HCI running it on 128GB overnight then left right for work and let it continue another ten hours for something like 17-18 hours total. It's rather slow on that much memory.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why when I started Battlefront my computer shut down, and then on restart said there was a power surge issue? Never got this before.
> 
> I have my computer on its own 15 Amp breaker, 1200w Corsair PSU. I have a Belkin Power Surge Protector, and have my computer plugged into that.
> 
> Was it just a fluke? I have no OC software installed other than MSI Afterburner. CPU is oc'ed from BIOS.
> 
> I would get a battery backup but none seem to cover 1200W or so(on a 15Amp breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Furman M-8X2 power surge protector/power conditioner and have never had the surge issue since then. Corsair AX1500i PSU.
> 
> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=M-8x2
> 
> I bought it new in box on Ebay and they are pretty cheap there.
> 
> Just like anything you buy from Ebay make sure the seller has a really good rating if you do and lots of sales.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't I use a upc in case if the power does go out that it doesn't shut off abruptly? I think upc have conditioners in them already?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Any idea why when I started Battlefront my computer shut down, and then on restart said there was a power surge issue? Never got this before.
> 
> I have my computer on its own 15 Amp breaker, 1200w Corsair PSU. I have a Belkin Power Surge Protector, and have my computer plugged into that.
> 
> Was it just a fluke? I have no OC software installed other than MSI Afterburner. CPU is oc'ed from BIOS.
> 
> I would get a battery backup but none seem to cover 1200W or so(on a 15Amp breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Furman M-8X2 power surge protector/power conditioner and have never had the surge issue since then. Corsair AX1500i PSU.
> 
> http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=M-8x2
> 
> I bought it new in box on Ebay and they are pretty cheap there.
> 
> Just like anything you buy from Ebay make sure the seller has a really good rating if you do and lots of sales.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't I use a upc in case if the power does go out that it doesn't shut off abruptly? I think upc have conditioners in them already?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qwinn

The problem is that any ups rated higher than 900w is prohibitively expensive (over $500 easy), at least for me. I did get and do run on a Cyberpower 900w UPS, and it does the job, but when I tried to use a custom GPU BIOS for my 980tis that increases the power tables, under stress it started screaming like a banshee and then shut down. So, yeah, you can go with a 900w ups, even with 2 980tis that's enough for most everything (tho don't expect your ups to keep you running more than 3 min at load), but any attempts to increase power to components, it's probably not going to let you. If you're only running 1 gpu, then you probably can have some room to play.

Also, some upss condition, some don't. If you're going to get one, you will want to research it thoroughly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy, you use an Corsair AX1500i, right? You posted your bios screenshots a while back for me and I saw you had 'Long Duration Power Package Limit' at 500 and And 'Package Power Time Window' at 127.
> 
> I use an AX1500i. Any advantages or disadvantages for me using these settings? My OC is 100% RealBench and HCI MemTest stable with them. Got to 360% HCI running it on 128GB overnight then left right for work and let it continue another ten hours for something like 17-18 hours total. It's rather slow on that much memory.


If your rig is running good, there is no need ot set these as I have. I do because "on occasion" I'll pop the multi to 50 and voltage to 1.475 and just don't want power limits in play.. tho I think Raja advised me Auto would cover the range of my OC excursions.
If it ain't broke ... STOP TWEAKING!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Shouldn't I use a upc in case if the power does go out that it doesn't shut off abruptly? I think upc have conditioners in them already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Unless you have some connection to the PSU or line conditioner if using one, the power surge message is not from the external source. It's a bios feature related to peak power use.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If your rig is running good, there is no need ot set these as I have. I do because "on occasion" I'll pop the multi to 50 and voltage to 1.475 and just don't want power limits in play.. tho I think Raja advised me Auto would cover the range of my OC excursions.
> If it ain't broke ... STOP TWEAKING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have some connection to the PSU or line conditioner if using one, the power surge message is not from the external source. It's a bios feature related to peak power use.


Ah yea, so if it is related to Peak Power Use, is that bad and I was using too much power? I oc'ed my 980TI's to 1.25V and just my regular 5960x 4.4ghz at 1.2v. Should I just disable it in the bios? The anti surge


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah yea, so if it is related to Peak Power Use, is that bad and I was using too much power? I oc'ed my 980TI's to 1.25V and just my regular 5960x 4.4ghz at 1.2v. Should I just disable it in the bios? The anti surge


I always disable the anti-surge. I think it becomes an issue when you increase the voltages etc.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I think you should use 80-90% of your available memory and one instance per core. Just sitting on my desktop alone uses 2.5Gb of memory so that leaves me with 29Gb. You want to stress 23Gb-26Gb if using a 32Gb kit.


I'm running win7 so it won't let me do that. I can allocate 2gb max per instance, so I need to run 15 instances. My usage sitting at the desktop with nothing loaded is just under 2GB. So I was able to test 30GB, not just 23-26GB.

Also, Gb = "gigabit" where as GB = "gigabyte" ... big difference!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah yea, so if it is related to Peak Power Use, is that bad and I was using too much power? I oc'ed my 980TI's to 1.25V and just my regular 5960x 4.4ghz at 1.2v. Should I just disable it in the bios? The anti surge


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I always disable the anti-surge. I think it becomes an issue when you increase the voltages etc.


I haven't needed to disable the anti-surge... if disabling it fixes the problem then okay.


----------



## Emotional Post-it Note

Hi guys. I have a rampage v extreme with two 980Ti in SLI + a 5820k. Can I go tri sli? 8x / 8x /8x? Will the mobo support this with a 5820k? Manual seems to imply you can't


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a rampage v extreme with two 980Ti in SLI + a 5820k. Can I go tri sli? 8x / 8x /8x? Will the mobo support this with a 5820k? Manual seems to imply you can't


looks like you can.


----------



## Qwinn

If you're getting the 3rd one as a gift go for it, but I wouldn't spend much on it. I hang out on the Nvidia forums a lot, and anything beyond 2x SLI doesn't scale very well. Frequent issues with it too. If you do, though, it may be the most powerful tri-SLI ever.. I'm reading that for the 1070 and 1080 NVidia is not going to support any SLI greater than 2x.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a rampage v extreme with two 980Ti in SLI + a 5820k. Can I go tri sli? 8x / 8x /8x? Will the mobo support this with a 5820k? Manual seems to imply you can't


Yeah, if you Google it peeps have tri sli working on R5Es with 5820k's. Only trouble may be if you're running an M2 drive as well or possibly a pci-e ssd like an Intel 750 in the fourth slot though I'm not sure about the second. M2 drive will mess it up for sure though from what I've read.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emotional Post-it Note*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a rampage v extreme with two 980Ti in SLI + a 5820k. Can I go tri sli? 8x / 8x /8x? Will the mobo support this with a 5820k? Manual seems to imply you can't


yeah - I ran 3 980 Strix for quite some time - works fine on the R5E... no problem.








Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## caste1200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I ran 3 980 Strix for quite some time - works fine on the R5E... no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


The mobo is no problem, is the pci-e lines the cpu has, not sure how many that cpu has but I believe is not enough!


----------



## caste1200

Hey guys, first of all I didn't really took the time to look for it, but I wanted to update my bios and in running Windows 10, the asus renamed for the bios file appears to not be working on w10 machines... Anyone has a working renamed so I can update my bios?


----------



## Qwinn

You should have enough lanes. 5820k has 28 lanes, so you'll have 4 left over. Lilchronic posted the relevant chart up above.

The bios flashback bios file needs.to be named R5E.CAP. Be careful you don't name it R5E.CAP.CAP, which is easy to do if you have your File Explorer set up to hide filename extensions.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, so the Manual + C-States experiment is over, and definitely, definitely successful. Just passed 1000% HCI Memtest run. Check out my voltages and temps just a few minutes after shutting them down. Core 0.0v! Cache around 0.6v.



Cores at room temperature baby!



And, as noted previously, cooler temps in OCCT too.

Not noticing any performance lag when activating stuff. Extremely minimal performance impact in benchmarks like FFXIV Heavensward, might have dropped 75 points out of 22200 max, and I'm not even sure of that yet.

Yeah, think I'll definitely be sticking with this.


----------



## shampoo911

@Qwinn

dude, please post your bios settings so i can try and replicate..


----------



## Qwinn

@shampoo011

Sure thing, but if anyone gets it working this good, I want +rep darnit!









If it's not listed here, it's at the default setting:

CSM - Disabled
AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
1-Core Ratio Limit - 44
Max CPU Cache Ratio - 42
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled
DRAM Frequency - 3000
Fully Manual Mode - Disabled
Manual Core Voltage - 1.27v
Manual Cache Voltage - 1.22v
System Agent Offset - +0.001v
CPU and DRAM SVID Support - Disabled
CPU Input Voltage - 1.920v
DRAM Voltage (A-D) - 1.38v
LLC - 7
CPU + DRAM Power Phase Control - Optimized
CPU Current Capability - 140%
DRAM Current Capability - 120%
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management - Disabled
C States - All Enabled, Max Package C State - C6 (non-retention)
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled

The following is stuff I just disable for power savings and faster boot because they're not necessary/unused. I have no SATAExpress hardware or PS/2. Just posting to be thorough:

SATAExpress 1 SRIS Support - Disabled
SATA Controller 1 Mode - Disabled (I have no SSD's on this controller, all individual SATA ports here and any unused on controller 2 disabled as well)
EHCI Legacy Support - Auto
xHCI Hand Off - Disabled
ASM106SE Storage Controller - Disabled
Bluetooth and WIFI - Disabled
P/S2 Keyboard and Mouse - Disabled

Please note this is all on 1902 modded BIOS, which has always worked well for me. I think I *could* get stable on more recent BIOS's now but might take more voltage, so why? If you're working with 3009, remember you'll need to manually set CPU VCCIO to 1.05, Auto sends it to 1.3v+.

Any critiques/suggestions are welcome. Please do so soon since I'm locking this thing in, not gonna spend countless hours on this anymore, I swear! *twitch*


----------



## Qwinn

Actually, I'm not sure about these two now:

EHCI Legacy Support - Auto
xHCI Hand Off - Disabled

Searching for answers is giving all sorts of contradictory information. I'm not getting any warnings about hardware in device manager, but I'm also not sure if I'm getting full USB 3.0 speed with these settings and don't currently have any USB 3.0 devices to test with. If you read the descriptions in the BIOS, though, you'll see why I set them as I did. There's arguments about it both ways though. These are the links that makes me think I may be wrong. I'm on Windows 10, btw.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-other_settings/xhci-hand-off-windows-10/45bc98b4-4f78-4ba5-a6d6-4d20056ae65c

(I know from hard experience, however that the official guys answering at answers.microsoft.com have NO CLUE about anything, listen to them at your own risk.)

This one is more troublesome, but it's about Windows 7:

http://serverquestions.com/questions/fh9d/should-i-enabled-or-disable-xhci-hand-off-in-bios-setup-when-running-windows-7


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> Does anyone know if Batch# matters on the 5960X like it has in the past? The only documentation on updates to the 5960X I can find on Intel site is dated 2014 and hasn't made any changes to them. But I feel like after 2 years they have most likely made some significant fixes. i.e. the stepping level identifier on the batch# 5960X is usually A B or C, but the doc doesn't show anything about any changes.
> 
> I ask because I saw a post on ROG forums talking about how the the J batch is performing so well with higher clocks and lower vcore, and I'd like to know how to make sure I get the most up to date 5960X.


My 'J' batch does 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4GHZ cache on 1.287v/1.233v respectively for my 24/7 overclock, 100% RealBench and HCI stable and my sigle sided G.Skill DDR4 3000, 8x4GB with do 3200MHZ so i'm pretty happy. O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> @shampoo011
> 
> Sure thing, but if anyone gets it working this good, I want +rep darnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not listed here, it's at the default setting:
> 
> CSM - Disabled
> AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
> 1-Core Ratio Limit - 44
> Max CPU Cache Ratio - 42
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled
> DRAM Frequency - 3000
> Fully Manual Mode - Disabled
> Manual Core Voltage - 1.27v
> Manual Cache Voltage - 1.22v
> System Agent Offset - +0.001v
> CPU and DRAM SVID Support - Disabled
> CPU Input Voltage - 1.920v
> DRAM Voltage (A-D) - 1.38v
> LLC - 7
> CPU + DRAM Power Phase Control - Optimized
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> DRAM Current Capability - 120%
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management - Disabled
> C States - All Enabled, Max Package C State - C6 (non-retention)
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> 
> The following is stuff I just disable for power savings and faster boot because they're not necessary/unused. I have no SATAExpress hardware or PS/2. Just posting to be thorough:
> 
> SATAExpress 1 SRIS Support - Disabled
> SATA Controller 1 Mode - Disabled (I have no SSD's on this controller, all individual SATA ports here and any unused on controller 2 disabled as well)
> EHCI Legacy Support - Auto
> xHCI Hand Off - Disabled
> ASM106SE Storage Controller - Disabled
> Bluetooth and WIFI - Disabled
> P/S2 Keyboard and Mouse - Disabled
> 
> Please note this is all on 1902 modded BIOS, which has always worked well for me. I think I *could* get stable on more recent BIOS's now but might take more voltage, so why? If you're working with 3009, remember you'll need to manually set CPU VCCIO to 1.05, Auto sends it to 1.3v+.
> 
> Any critiques/suggestions are welcome. Please do so soon since I'm locking this thing in, not gonna spend countless hours on this anymore, I swear! *twitch*


On higher overclocks enabling C-States in manual mode can cause problems. With my CPU at 4.6GHZ, 4.4GHZ cache on fully manual mode with C-states disabled I'm RealBench, HCI MemTest and [email protected] stable. With the exact same voltages as fully manual mode in manual mode with your C-State settings it freezes booting into Windows 10.

I CAN enable C-States in fully manual mode without the C1 and C6 C-states enabled or put it on Auto and it says it'll adjust C-states according to load but i think you're right and they are disabled.

In HWMonitor or CPU-Z the voltages don't go lower then what they are set in the BIOS if even with no load.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> On higher overclocks enabling C-States in manual mode can cause problems. With my CPU at 4.6GHZ, 4.4GHZ cache on fully manual mode with C-states disabled I'm RealBench, HCI MemTest and [email protected] stable. With the exact same voltages as fully manual mode in manual mode with your C-State settings it freezes booting into Windows 10.
> 
> I CAN enable C-States in fully manual mode without the C1 and C6 C-states enabled or put it on Auto and it says it'll adjust C-states according to load but i think you're right and they are disabled.
> 
> In HWMonitor or CPU-Z the voltages don't go lower then what they are set in the BIOS if even with no load.


Yep, none of this works on Fully Manual Mode - Enabled. That will disable C-States and Speedstep entirely, is my understanding. For C States to work, you have to set it to Fully Manual Mode - Disabled and then input manual voltages.

I don't think CPU-Z is good for monitoring this though, as it only shows VID, not actual vcore. I don't think VID ever changes even with C States functional and downvolting. Aida and HWInfo64 do both show actual voltages.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yep, none of this works on Fully Manual Mode - Enabled. That will disable C-States and Speedstep entirely, is my understanding. For C States to work, you have to set it to Fully Manual Mode - Disabled and then input manual voltages.
> 
> I don't think CPU-Z is good for monitoring this though, as it only shows VID, not actual vcore. I don't think VID ever changes even with C States functional and downvolting. Aida and HWInfo64 do both show actual voltages.


Yes, I did disable fully manual mode and put it on manual mode and set the voltages.

Like I said with your C-State settings on manual mode and the exact same voltages as fully manual mode would freeze booting into Windows.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Yes, I did disable fully manual mode and put it on manual mode and set the voltages.
> 
> Like I said with your C-State settings on manual mode and the exact same voltages as fully manual mode would freeze booting into Windows.


Hmmm... how about some of the other settings? I'd say the most important ones are:

CPU and DRAM SVID Support - Disabled (I am unstable without this)
CPU Current Capability - 140% (I am unstable without this)
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled (this one prevents crashing when resuming monitor from sleep)
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management - Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled

Also, what's your load line calibration and vinput?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Hmmm... how about some of the other settings? I'd say the most important ones are:
> 
> CPU and DRAM SVID Support - Disabled (I am unstable without this)
> CPU Current Capability - 140% (I am unstable without this)
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled (this one prevents crashing when resuming monitor from sleep)
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management - Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> 
> Also, what's your load line calibration and vinput?


These are my current settings. Above 120% CPU Current Capability I get RealBench errors.

When I change it from Fully Manual to Manual Mode I set my CPU at 1.296 my cache at 1.246 and System Agent at +.250 for 1.1 in BIOS, CPU Input stays the same.
So the exact same voltages I have for Fully Manual Mode. C6 Non-retentive, all the rest on the C-States enabled, SpeedStep on. Freezes booting into Windows.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> These are my current settings. Above 120% CPU Current Capability I get RealBench errors.
> 
> When I change it from Fully Manual to Manual Mode I set my CPU at 1.296 my cache at 1.246 and System Agent at +.250 for 1.1 in BIOS, CPU Input stays the same.
> So the exact same voltages I have for Fully Manual Mode. C6 Non-retentive, all the rest on the C-States enabled, SpeedStep on. Freezes booting into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, ok, you mess with a lot of BCLK settings that I've never messed with, can't speak to those at all.

If I had to guess, the issue is the system agent. Extremely finicky voltage that is going to be hard to nail just right using offset coming from a hard coded value. Do you fail boot if on fully manual mode with system agent set to auto? I never found a value that works better than the Auto 0.880v value myself.

Anyway, the default VCCSA is usually around 0.880v. Add 0.25 to that and it actually comes to 1.13v. As I'm sure you know, SA isn't like the other voltages, more doesn't mean better necessarily. I'd try between 0.20v and 0.27v and see if you get different results. Could also just try auto and see what happens.

Also, what qcode are you getting when you fail to boot?

Also, you ever test that OC with OCCT? I've had OCs that could pass days of realbench fail fast on OCCT. I'd recommend an 8 hour test if your temps can handle it, though it usually doesn't run much hotter than realbench stress test can.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Hmm, ok, you mess with a lot of BCLK settings that I've never messed with, can't speak to those at all.
> 
> If I had to guess, the issue is the system agent. Extremely finicky voltage that is going to be hard to nail just right using offset coming from a hard coded value. Do you fail boot if on fully manual mode with system agent set to auto? I never found a value that works better than the Auto 0.880v value myself.
> 
> Anyway, the default VCCSA is usually around 0.880v. Add 0.25 to that and it actually comes to 1.13v. As I'm sure you know, SA isn't like the other voltages, more doesn't mean better necessarily. I'd try between 0.20v and 0.27v and see if you get different results. Could also just try auto and see what happens.
> 
> Also, what qcode are you getting when you fail to boot?
> 
> Also, you ever test that OC with OCCT? I've had OCs that could pass days of realbench fail fast on OCCT. I'd recommend an 8 hour test if your temps can handle it, though it usually doesn't run much hotter than realbench stress test can.


Yeah, it freezes loading Windows after putting in my password even with System Agent on Auto and the manual settings.









The code when it freezes is 'AA' which I'm pretty sure means it's booting fine.


----------



## Qwinn

Yeah, AA isn't helpful. Odd. I would try testing that range of SA I gave in at least 0.1v increments, maybe even 0.05v increments. Also, always be sure to do a cold boot after each SA change, it often doesn't train properly otherwise.

Hey, wait, if you used the fully manual disabled settings with C States disabled, does it boot?


----------



## tistou77

Fully Manual Mode is "enabled", must be "disabled", no ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Fully Manual Mode is "enabled", must be "disabled", no ?


That is the settings I'm using that are working.

I said I changed it from Fully Manual to Manual mode when trying your settings and I was not using the settings in the screenshots. Then set the voltages and System Agent offset to .250.

But I found out what the issue is. If I have the C3 and C6 settings enabled it crashes booting into Windows. If I disable them it boots. I can use 'C6 Non-retentive' though with them disabled.

But if it seems with them disabled my voltages don't ever drop at all.









Edit: This boots but voltages don't seen to drop even at idle.




This doesn't boot.


----------



## Qwinn

Try the following:

1) Disabling C3 and enabling C6, both report and package.
2) Enable C6 reporting but disabling package altogether, or just C1 package.

Also, it can take a good 5 minutes after booting to see the voltages drop. Make sure what you're using to monitor can see actual vcore, not just vid. That rules out CPU-Z. I'd recommend Aida Extreme or HWInfo64 with active sensors. The latter is free.

Oh, and Im pretty sure EIST/speedstep needs to be enabled.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> 1) Disabling C3 and enabling C6, both report and package.
> 2) Enable C6 reporting but disabling package altogether, or just C1 package.
> 
> Also, it can take a good 5 minutes after booting to see the voltages drop. Make sure what you're using to monitor can see actual vcore, not just vid. That rules out CPU-Z. I'd recommend Aida Extreme or HWInfo64 with active sensors. The latter is free.


If i have any of the C Reports enabled doesn't boot no matter what the other settings are.


----------



## tistou77

Ok








For me, with "Fully Manual Mode" disabled, and all C-States enabled, it just freezes with antivirus scan


----------



## Qwinn

I just did a bunch of research on the subject, you guys aren't alone. The issue seems to mostly revolve around the PSU, not all of them can handle the power switching requirements. I have an EVGA Supernova P2 1200W supply, seems to handle it fine. What are you guys using?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, with "Fully Manual Mode" disabled, and all C-States enabled, it just freezes with antivirus scan


Try with C3 and C6 Report disabled, Package C-State on Non-Retentive, rest enabled. Works for me.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try with C3 and C6 Report disabled, Package C-State on Non-Retentive, rest enabled. Works for me.


Fully Manual Mode disabled ? Vcore and Vcache in Manual ?
You see a "big" voltage drop in idle ?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Try with C3 and C6 Report disabled, Package C-State on Non-Retentive, rest enabled. Works for me.


Did you finally see any voltage drop? As I said it can take a while and you need to be sure you're seeing actual vcore, not vid.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Did you finally see any voltage drop? As I said it can take a while and you need to be sure you're seeing actual vcore, not vid.


Let my PC idle 15 minutes with just HWInfo running voltages pretty much stayed the same.

CPU package though runs at about .580 idle and goes up to almost 2.00 when stress testing.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I just did a bunch of research on the subject, you guys aren't alone. The issue seems to mostly revolve around the PSU, not all of them can handle the power switching requirements. I have an EVGA Supernova P2 1200W supply, seems to handle it fine. What are you guys using?


I'm using a Corsair AX1500i.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Fully Manual Mode disabled ? Vcore and Vcache in Manual ?
> You see a "big" voltage drop in idle ?


No, voltages not dropping for me actually, just tested it.


----------



## Qwinn

I started crashing in OCCT, thought maybe manual was unstable. Turns out, I think it was my disabling CPU Spectrum. Weird, huh? I knew I'd played with the setting before, just forgot why I'd turned it back to Auto. If I'm in a radio heavy area, I was unaware of it. Well, whatever works.

Edit: makes me wonder if I should enable VRM spread spectrum, heh.


----------



## Qwinn

Well, looks like I'm screwed







I must have degradation because now even my previous adaptive OC that passed tons of tests now fails OCCT in 2 hours. Repeatedly. Hell sometimes in 30 minutes.

Given the timing I'm tempted to suspect the CPU VCCIO that the 3009 BIOS set to 1.33v without my realizing it and I ran a good day's worth of stress tests on it.

I just picked up the Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan. Will try to return it in a month. In the meantime, went back to XMP memory settings and will see if I can pass OCCT with that.

Unless someone can think of another reason I might be failing now with the same exact OC that passed tons of tests before? Note: in none of my tests did a core temp exceed 76c (with the exception of about 5 seconds of 85c that one time I tried Lynx). Never went over 1.31v core or 1.23v cache or 1.95v vinput or 1.41v memory.

Oh, and yes, I did try reflashing the bios.

P.S. I bought the CPU at Microcenter, and the tuning plan through Intel. Anyone know if I can return the processor to Microcenter? I am on hold calling them to ask but the woman who answered the phone appears to be clueless.


----------



## Qwinn

Oh, also, I've heard a lot about "J batch" being superior overclocking chips. Is there a J batch for 5930ks? Or is that only for 5960x's?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have degradation because now even my previous adaptive OC that passed tons of tests now fails OCCT in 2 hours. Repeatedly. Hell sometimes in 30 minutes.
> 
> Given the timing I'm tempted to suspect the CPU VCCIO that the 3009 BIOS set to 1.33v without my realizing it and I ran a good day's worth of stress tests on it.
> 
> I just picked up the Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan. Will try to return it in a month. In the meantime, went back to XMP memory settings and will see if I can pass OCCT with that.
> 
> Unless someone can think of another reason I might be failing now with the same exact OC that passed tons of tests before? Note: in none of my tests did a core temp exceed 76c (with the exception of about 5 seconds of 85c that one time I tried Lynx). Never went over 1.31v core or 1.23v cache or 1.95v vinput or 1.41v memory.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I did try reflashing the bios.
> 
> P.S. I bought the CPU at Microcenter, and the tuning plan through Intel. Anyone know if I can return the processor to Microcenter? I am on hold calling them to ask but the woman who answered the phone appears to be clueless.


To be honest I find OCCT a very unreliable test to test a OC.

If I can run RealBench two hours at 64GB RAM tested, HCI MemTest a day (I have 128GB of RAM and it takes a day to get to 400% with that much memory), then [email protected] overnight and get no freezes, reboots or errors I'm quite sure my OC is very stable.


----------



## caste1200

seriously? haha I thought the renamer did something else and not just change the name... so why they just don't upload the file with the proper name from the beginning?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Well, looks like I'm screwed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have degradation because now even my previous adaptive OC that passed tons of tests now fails OCCT in 2 hours. Repeatedly. Hell sometimes in 30 minutes.
> 
> Given the timing I'm tempted to suspect the CPU VCCIO that the 3009 BIOS set to 1.33v without my realizing it and I ran a good day's worth of stress tests on it.
> 
> I just picked up the Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan. Will try to return it in a month. In the meantime, went back to XMP memory settings and will see if I can pass OCCT with that.
> 
> Unless someone can think of another reason I might be failing now with the same exact OC that passed tons of tests before? Note: in none of my tests did a core temp exceed 76c (with the exception of about 5 seconds of 85c that one time I tried Lynx). Never went over 1.31v core or 1.23v cache or 1.95v vinput or 1.41v memory.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I did try reflashing the bios.
> 
> P.S. I bought the CPU at Microcenter, and the tuning plan through Intel. Anyone know if I can return the processor to Microcenter? I am on hold calling them to ask but the woman who answered the phone appears to be clueless.


I really think that if you subject the next CPU to repeated OCCT trials experimenting with voltages well over spec, it too will suffer the same fate.


----------



## Qwinn

I'm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I really think that if you subject the next CPU to repeated OCCT trials experimenting with voltages well over spec, it too will suffer the same fate.


Well over spec? Can you be more specific? Cause i was pretty sure all those.voltages I listed were considered well within 24/7 safe limits, and those are the absolute max I ever even briefly attempted, not what I was normally at. Barring the crazy 1.33v CPU VCCIO that 3009 hit me with, of course. The max temps I hit with those tests also are well within the safe zone. I don't even *have* a "benchmark OC", just my 24/7 OC. If a mere week or two of stress tests at the fairly timid OC and temps I was employing explain degradation, how the heck do people do [email protected] or video rendering for months and years on end with higher overclocks? Yes, please, more.specifics about how exactly I went crazy nuts with insane voltages and temperatures that brought this all on my own head would be appreciated.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I'm
> 
> Well over spec? Can you be more specific? Cause i was pretty sure all those.voltages I listed were considered well within 24/7 safe limits, and those are the absolute max I ever even briefly attempted, not what I was normally at. Barring the crazy 1.33v CPU VCCIO that 3009 hit me with, of course. The max temps I hit with those tests also are well within the safe zone. I don't even *have* a "benchmark OC", just my 24/7 OC. If a mere week or two of stress tests at the fairly timid OC and temps I was employing explain degradation, how the heck do people do [email protected] or video rendering for months and years on end with higher overclocks? Yes, please, more.specifics about how exactly I went crazy nuts with insane voltages and temperatures that brought this all on my own head would be appreciated.


over spec means anything overclocked.


----------



## Qwinn

I see. I guess I misread the name of this forum then. I didn't realize I was posting at "Stockvoltages.com".

Seriously, if any one of those voltages or temps I listed has EVER been deemed "unsafe" for 24/7, never mind benchmarking, please point me at the post that did so. Cause I've read thousands of posts and from everything that's been shared here, I've been *quite* conservative. Especially given that the guy who felt it necessary to blame me for my troubles also likes to bench at 5.0ghz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I see. I guess I misread the name of this forum then. I didn't realize I was posting at "Stockvoltages.com".
> 
> Seriously, if any one of those voltages or temps I listed has EVER been deemed "unsafe" for 24/7, never mind benchmarking, please point me at the post that did so. Cause I've read thousands of posts and from everything that's been shared here, I've been *quite* conservative. Especially given that the guy who felt it necessary to blame me for my troubles also likes to bench at 5.0ghz.


When running occt the current that is going through your cpu is where the problem lies.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> When running occt the current that is going through your cpu is where the problem lies.


Hello

^^ This. While it is not actually known if the CPU has degraded or if so that OCCT is to blame it is foolish to hammer the CPU with OCCT as was stated without monitoring the current draw during the process.


----------



## Qwinn

Alright,.this is the first time I'm really hearing that OCCT is particularly dangerous, that sort of talk is usually attributed to Prime95, Lynx, etc. OCCT doesn't run any hotter than Realbench for me so I didn't find it particularly threatening. Sadly, nothing lighter I've tried (Aida, Realbench, Cinebench) roots out marginal instability).

Now, as for current, how does one monitor current with SVID disabled? What should I be looking for? It's amazing to me that I've read hundreds, hell, thousands of pages here and no one's ever seemed to discuss these matters (unless talking about truly extreme OC's with LN2 and whatnot, certainly never seen someone say pull out the multimeter for a frikkin 4.4 OC).

And yes, it's still possible I'm not degraded and this is a corrupt OCCT install. I noted that even when I uninstall OCCT and reinstall, it's keeping all the settings, so at least a setting file is not being uninstalled (and it's probably in appdata or somewhere similar, I checked the program files directory after uninstall and there's only one trivial file left in it). Never had issues with it until I installed the recent 4.4.2 version, and it may be that uninstalling it and reinstalling 4.4.1 is botching something. Not sure how to clean it without a clean windows install though.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> It's amazing to me that I've read hundreds, hell, thousands of pages here and no one's ever seemed to discuss these matters (unless talking about truly extreme OC's with LN2 and whatnot, certainly never seen someone say pull out the multimeter for a frikkin 4.4 OC).


Hello

With all that reading I'm not sure how this topic could have been missed. Both Raja and I, as well as others, have discussed this from practically launch day.


----------



## Qwinn

Praz,

I'll look through again, and I've certainly seen it discussed in the context of extreme OC's, but not in the context of mild voltages, mild temps and a mid-level stress test like OCCT, sorry. Perhaps I just somehow missed it, apologies if so, but, no, not in that context.

Again, how does one monitor current when SVID can't be enabled?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Alright,.this is the first time I'm really hearing that OCCT is particularly dangerous, that sort of talk is usually attributed to Prime95, Lynx, etc. OCCT doesn't run any hotter than Realbench for me so I didn't find it particularly threatening. Sadly, nothing lighter I've tried (Aida, Realbench, Cinebench) roots out marginal instability).
> 
> Now, as for current, how does one monitor current with SVID disabled? What should I be looking for? It's amazing to me that I've read hundreds, hell, thousands of pages here and no one's ever seemed to discuss these matters (unless talking about truly extreme OC's with LN2 and whatnot, *certainly never seen someone say pull out the multimeter for a frikkin 4.4 OC*).
> 
> And yes, it's still possible I'm not degraded and this is a corrupt OCCT install. I noted that even when I uninstall OCCT and reinstall, it's keeping all the settings, so at least a setting file is not being uninstalled (and it's probably in appdata or somewhere similar, I checked the program files directory after uninstall and there's only one trivial file left in it). Never had issues with it until I installed the recent 4.4.2 version, and it may be that uninstalling it and reinstalling 4.4.1 is botching something. Not sure how to clean it without a clean windows install though.


A multimeter is not going to tell you the power draw. It is just usefull when you want to know the real voltage being used or comparing software monitoring to DMM.

I have had a stable oc for the entire time haswell-e has been out and have yet needed you use occt to make sure my system is stable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Again, how does one monitor current when SVID can't be enabled?


Hello

I use a scope with a current probe so that voltage can also be tracked and wattage computed onscreen at the same time. A current probe in conjunction with a DMM will also work and be more readily available for the average user..


----------



## Qwinn

All right. I appreciate the answer, Praz. I'm not going to those lengths to run software on my system though.

Lilchronic: I have had OCCT find instability that nothing else could find (Other than crashes in games, but you can't immediately know if a crash in a game is instability or bad code or steam overlay conflict or whatever). So here's what I've been through: test with realbench, aida, hci. All seems stable. Play games. Games crash. Not sure if instability or bad game code. Run OCCT. OCCT finds instability. Tweak system until it passes OCCT. Play game. Game no longer crashes.

So, yes, I have needed OCCT.

Can I ask what software does NOT require additional monitoring hardware to run on my system at 1.27v core 1.22v cache? Do I need to measure current draw for HCI? GSAT? Realbench? Cinebench? Witcher 3?

Also, why has anyone ever referred.to these as "safe" voltages if they are so inherently dangerous that you can't run what's probably considered the 5th or 6th most stressful stability test?


----------



## Qwinn

Btw, if I am coming across as a bit hostile, it's kinda because the 3009 BIOS is bugged and put my CPU VCCIO at a dangerous voltage on Auto, and my current issues coincide perfectly consistent with that event. Correlation isn't causation, but. And instead of recognition of that possibility, I'm basically being called a fool. That's not a way to get me to be charitable and forgiving about that bug.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> All right. I appreciate the answer, Praz. I'm not going to those lengths to run software on my system though.
> 
> Lilchronic: I have had OCCT find instability that nothing else could find (Other than crashes in games, but you can't immediately know if a crash in a game is instability or bad code or steam overlay conflict or whatever). So here's what I've been through: test with realbench, aida, hci. All seems stable. Play games. Games crash. Not sure if instability or bad game code. Run OCCT. OCCT finds instability. Tweak system until it passes OCCT. Play game. Game no longer crashes.
> 
> So, yes, I have needed OCCT.
> 
> Can I ask what software does NOT require additional monitoring hardware to run on my system at 1.27v core 1.22v cache? Do I need to measure current draw for HCI? GSAT? Realbench? Cinebench? Witcher 3?
> 
> Also, why has anyone ever referred.to these as "safe" voltages if they are so inherently dangerous that you can't run what's probably considered the 5th or 6th most stressful stability test?


Ok that's cool i understand. I on the other never need it









If we all used occt and prime95 im sure the ''safe voltage'' would be much lower and i think when running p95 and occt anything higher than 1.2v is not safe but i have never tested this with a clamp and what not. Im sure praz and raja could have a better idea on what is safe when using these programs to test stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Btw, if I am coming across as a bit hostile, it's kinda because the 3009 BIOS is bugged and put my CPU VCCIO at a dangerous voltage on Auto, and my current issues coincide perfectly consistent with that event. Correlation isn't causation, but. And instead of recognition of that possibility, I'm basically being called a fool. That's not a way to get me to be charitable and forgiving about that bug.


You're good man. It's just sad seeing chip's being tortured by occt


----------



## Qwinn

I've never run Prime95 because of all the warnings about it, and I have been trying to play it VERY safe. I tried Lynx once and it sent cores 10c higher than OCCT within 2 minutes, I shut that down immediately. OCCT generates temps roughly the same as Realbench, and so I put it in that category, maybe a notch higher. Prime95, Lynx, etc.are the ones everyone warns about. I certainly never heard anyone warn against OCCT at over 1.2v.

Is there seriously no link between temperature and current? I can't at all assume that if I have safe temps that current should be ok? A list of which popular, widely used stability tests can't be run on what is globally considered safe settings would be quite helpful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Praz,
> 
> I'll look through again, and I've certainly seen it discussed in the context of extreme OC's, but not in the context of mild voltages, mild temps and a mid-level stress test like OCCT, sorry. Perhaps I just somehow missed it, apologies if so, but, no, not in that context.
> 
> Again, how does one monitor current when SVID can't be enabled?


SVID will not enable current reporting by any tool.. watts only. Current draw is clamp-meter territory. Not something worth the expense to do at home. Frankly it pretty easy to create an over-current situation with 2011-3, and any AVX or FMA3 using stress test will get there quickly. These are fine to do if really needed for short-term simulation of high-current loads, but HOURS of testing are totally unwarranted... unless you are running continuous FP calcs or something. There is, IMO, no single package that can test stability of the complete system all-at-once. Best to do x264/x265, HCi Memtest, and then some high current simulation if the previous two are resulting BSOD under use. Lol... safevoltage.net? wonder where you heard that?









Praz is right, the issue of potential current draw on this platform was something Raja et al, alerted the community to on day "-1".

Just be sensible about he extent of "testing" avoiding when the measure/goal becomes stability to the simulated load vs stability under the rig's intended use.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A multimeter is not going to tell you the power draw. It is just usefull when you want to know the real voltage being used or comparing software monitoring to DMM.
> 
> I have had a stable oc for the entire time haswell-e has been out and have yet needed you use occt to make sure my system is stable.


^^ This !!


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, my understanding was that AVX instructions could cause problems with Haswell, as in overvolting, but that this issue had been resolved in Haswell-E (per Raja). Again, hoping to be safe I did not run Prime95 anyway. I just remember a long discussion on one of these threads (might've been the Haswell-E or X99 threads, most of which I've read) about OCCT. Most seemed to favor it, a few said it wasn't needed (though, again, up above I described the crashing game situation that I was only able to resolve via OCCT, the game was Witcher 3), but the people speaking against it seemed to follow it up with sentiments "but I'm ridiculously cautious.". I just didn't glean that it was a lethal test like Prime or Lynx.

I suppose I presumed that an "invisible killer" like current would have safeguards against it built in to the.motherboard, throttling if necessary. More importantly, I expected it to not be quite so invisible, that if it were in that situation, it would be reflected in high temps or overvoltage. Guess not.

Anyway, I'm going to be running it a bit more, because I need to know if it's truly degraded. Restored a backup from before 4.4.2 was released, so shouldn't be corrupted. Duplicated bios settings, and forgetting settings is not an issue, I had saved the OCCT stable settings to a .CMO on my usb stick. If I'm truly degraded, yeah, I'll be using the tuning plan, and I'll know better going forward I guess.


----------



## KedarWolf

I tried Adaptive/Offset voltages set so I have the same voltages under load as I do on Fully Manual. With SpeedStep and C-States with the C3/C6 Reports disabled, Non-retentive C6. Wouldn't boot with them enabled, would freeze at the login screen. I get 125-130v in Corsair Link on idle. I'd get around 200V on idle Fully Manual with C-States disabled and SpeedStep disabled with no Adaptive/Offset.

Only trouble is PC would crash in RealBench and [email protected] stress testing.









I've know since my Rampage VI Black Edition SpeedStep and C-States etc. can cause OC trouble.

Only thing I haven't tried is Adaptive etc with C-States and SpeedStep disabled.

Gonna try that now.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried Adaptive/Offset voltages set so I have the same voltages under load as I do on Fully Manual. With SpeedStep and C-States with the C3/C6 Reports disabled, Non-retentive C6. Wouldn't boot with them enabled, would freeze at the login screen. I get 125-130v in Corsair Link on idle. I'd get around 200V on idle Fully Manual with C-States disabled and SpeedStep disabled with no Adaptive/Offset.
> 
> Only trouble is PC would crash in RealBench and [email protected] stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've know since my Rampage VI Black Edition SpeedStep and C-States etc. can cause OC trouble.
> 
> Only thing I haven't tried is Adaptive etc with C-States and SpeedStep disabled.
> 
> Gonna try that now.


So, here are the results. You need C-States enabled and I think SpeedStep as well or even with Adaptive it stays at max voltages.

With Adaptive set like this, this is my power draw. I crash in RealBench and [email protected] with these settings.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











With no Adaptive, no SpeedTest and no C-States with these settings this is my power draw. I'm fully stable with these settings.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Seems like the Rampage VI Black Edition if you want a higher overclock stable you need to disable SpeedStep and C-States and even if you use Adaptive with them disabled it appears you still stay at max voltages and it doesn't use the Adaptive/Offset voltages. I might be wrong about this though but in HWInfo the voltages would stay at max on idle.









I'm thinking if power draw isn't a concern and you want the highest possible 24/7 overclock you might want to try Fully Manual with SpeedStep and C-States disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ok, my understanding was that AVX instructions could cause problems with Haswell, as in overvolting, but that this issue had been resolved in Haswell-E (per Raja). Again, hoping to be safe I did not run Prime95 anyway. I just remember a long discussion on one of these threads (might've been the Haswell-E or X99 threads, most of which I've read) about OCCT. Most seemed to favor it, a few said it wasn't needed (though, again, up above I described the crashing game situation that I was only able to resolve via OCCT, the game was Witcher 3), but the people speaking against it seemed to follow it up with sentiments "but I'm ridiculously cautious.". I just didn't glean that it was a lethal test like Prime or Lynx.
> 
> I suppose I presumed that an "invisible killer" like current would have safeguards against it built in to the.motherboard, throttling if necessary. More importantly, I expected it to not be quite so invisible, that if it were in that situation, it would be reflected in high temps or overvoltage. Guess not.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to be running it a bit more, because I need to know if it's truly degraded. Restored a backup from before 4.4.2 was released, so shouldn't be corrupted. Duplicated bios settings, and forgetting settings is not an issue, I had saved the OCCT stable settings to a .CMO on my usb stick. If I'm truly degraded, yeah, I'll be using the tuning plan, and I'll know better going forward I guess.


that's what the ITP is for.









As far as the elevated voltage you are thinking of (early bioses) is fixed, but the current effect of AVX and FMA3 is inherent in the instruction set. More of a concern on 8 cores.. and fixed in server processors (E-class) via an imbedded downclock when these instructions are in the stack. The main thing is that sometimes when the rig's use/work load requires high voltage in order to compensate for high-current work load demands.. it's usually better to drop a multiplier. So, when this (or my 4960X) are put to work on some DP calcs (I even have a tesla to carry some load) I run these at 1 or 2 lower multis, and with one QM calc at the same voltage that's 100% okay for every other non-benchmarking use two multis higher.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried Adaptive/Offset voltages set so I have the same voltages under load as I do on Fully Manual. With SpeedStep and C-States with the C3/C6 Reports disabled, Non-retentive C6. Wouldn't boot with them enabled, would freeze at the login screen. I get 125-130v in Corsair Link on idle. I'd get around 200V on idle Fully Manual with C-States disabled and SpeedStep disabled with no Adaptive/Offset.
> 
> Only trouble is PC would crash in RealBench and [email protected] stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've know since my Rampage VI Black Edition SpeedStep and C-States etc. can cause OC trouble.
> 
> Only thing I haven't tried is Adaptive etc with C-States and SpeedStep disabled.
> 
> Gonna try that now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> So, here are the results. You need C-States enabled and I think SpeedStep as well or even with Adaptive it stays at max voltages.
> 
> With Adaptive set like this, this is my power draw. I crash in RealBench and [email protected] with these settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With no Adaptive, no SpeedTest and no C-States with these settings this is my power draw. I'm fully stable with these settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the Rampage VI Black Edition if you want a higher overclock stable you need to disable SpeedStep and C-States and even if you use Adaptive with them disabled it appears you still stay at max voltages and it doesn't use the Adaptive/Offset voltages. I might be wrong about this though but in HWInfo the voltages would stay at max on idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if power draw isn't a concern and you want the highest possible 24/7 overclock you might want to try Fully Manual with SpeedStep and C-States disabled.


if you disable speedstep, adaptive = manual since there is no frequency change for the voltage to adapt to. True, when cutting voltages thin, a fixed frequency and voltage will hold up better. Usually, I'll find an OC that tests "stable" and for 24/7 usage, I just add 20mV to the main voltage rail(s) "for good measure". Works fine especially when dealing with a 24/7 "work" OC. What's been nice about the 5060X is that a 25% OC is very routine... and this give the same throughput as a 10 core E-class, lol, with less boredom!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's what the ITP is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the elevated voltage you are thinking of (early bioses) is fixed, but the current effect of AVX and FMA3 is inherent in the instruction set. More of a concern on 8 cores.. and fixed in server processors (E-class) via an imbedded downclock when these instructions are in the stack. The main thing is that sometimes when the rig's use/work load requires high voltage in order to compensate for high-current work load demands.. it's usually better to drop a multiplier. So, when this (or my 4960X) are put to work on some DP calcs (I even have a tesla to carry some load) I run these at 1 or 2 lower multis, and with one QM calc at the same voltage that's 100% okay for every other non-benchmarking use two multis higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you disable speedstep, adaptive = manual since there is no frequency change for the voltage to adapt to. True, when cutting voltages thin, a fixed frequency and voltage will hold up better. Usually, I'll find an OC that tests "stable" and for 24/7 usage, I just add 20mV to the main voltage rail(s) "for good measure". Works fine especially when dealing with a 24/7 "work" OC. What's been nice about the 5060X is that a 25% OC is very routine... and this give the same throughput as a 10 core E-class, lol, with less boredom!


Tried Adaptive/Offset with C-States disabled , SpeedStep on tried with both +.002 and +.004 to CPU, Cache and System Agent from what I tried previously and crashed in RealBench both times less then an hour in.









Fully Manual at 1.296v CPU, 1.246v cache and 1.1v System Agent no trouble with RealBench.

I always have my PC off when at work and when I'm at home I'm always playing a game or have Twitch running or something so I doubt SpeedStep would really benefit me anyways as my clocks would rarely ever downclock.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Tried Adaptive/Offset with C-States disabled , SpeedStep on tried with both +.002 and +.004 to CPU, Cache and System Agent from what I tried previously and crashed in RealBench both times less then an hour in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Manual at 1.296v CPU, 1.246v cache and 1.1v System Agent no trouble with RealBench.
> 
> I always have my PC off when at work and when I'm at home I'm always playing a game or have Twitch running or something so I doubt SpeedStep would really benefit me anyways as my clocks would rarely ever downclock.


I think I know why I get instabilities with SpeedStep and Adaptive/Offset instead of Fully Manual.

With the first my clocks on my CPU and cache jump all over the place even under 100% CPU load. This with [email protected] or RealBench running.

Sometimes one CPU even gets stuck on the lowest clock.

And the CPU cache voltage fluctuates too much. It start at 1.241-1.255v but after awhile it lowers to 1.17-1.22v. This while running RealBench or [email protected]

The CPU cache voltages stay between 1.241-1.253 on Fully Manual mode set at 1.246v.

I think the clocks changing so much with SpeedStep on and and the cache voltages not being as stable as in Fully Manual mode is causing the crashes in RealBench and [email protected] when I use SpeedStep with Adaptive/Offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Tried Adaptive/Offset with C-States disabled , SpeedStep on tried with both +.002 and +.004 to CPU, Cache and System Agent from what I tried previously and crashed in RealBench both times less then an hour in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Manual at 1.296v CPU, 1.246v cache and 1.1v System Agent no trouble with RealBench.
> 
> I always have my PC off when at work and when I'm at home I'm always playing a game or have Twitch running or something so I doubt SpeedStep would really benefit me anyways as my clocks would rarely ever downclock.


there's nothing wrong with running a fixed frequency... tho you should be able to enable speedstep and just set High Performance mode in windows when you do not want the rig to downclock.


----------



## Qwinn

It just occurred to me, there WAS a difference between my prior good OCCT runs and the recent failed ones. I had lowered minimum processor state in the windows power plan from 5% to 0% based on our recent conversations. Could that be responsible? It idles fine, no crashes there so far, and guess it didn't occur to me that might be a factor in stress tests. I can work with a minimum 5% if 0% can cause instability under stress.


----------



## zoson

R5E "10 Edition" (whatever that means)


http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_rampage_v_edition_10_has_leaked_online/1

Personally, I feel like adding LED's is an easy way to make something look hideous. It's like the old fad of adding external lighting to cars. Initially everyone thought it was cool, but then we all soon realized that it was tacky. There's a reason why we left this fad behind in the 90's.


----------



## Chiobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> R5E "10 Edition" (whatever that means)
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_rampage_v_edition_10_has_leaked_online/1
> 
> Personally, I feel like adding LED's is an easy way to make something look hideous. It's like the old fad of adding external lighting to cars. Initially everyone thought it was cool, but then we all soon realized that it was tacky. There's a reason why we left this fad behind in the 90's.


As long as we can turn off the LED's, I dont care.

It also seems like we need to get m.2 to u.2 adapters now, given that it seems m.2 is already on its way out.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> R5E "10 Edition" (whatever that means)
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_rog_rampage_v_edition_10_has_leaked_online/1
> 
> Personally, I feel like adding LED's is an easy way to make something look hideous. It's like the old fad of adding external lighting to cars. Initially everyone thought it was cool, but then we all soon realized that it was tacky. There's a reason why we left this fad behind in the 90's.


lol


----------



## xarot

Hope that's not what we expected to be the 'Black Edition'....







If yes then I'm going to keep my non-bling Rampage. Need to wait for more previews...how it'll look with all leds off. Also, dual LANs.


----------



## TUFinside

If you get rid of the RGB, the mobo looks nice !


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hope that's not what we expected to be the 'Black Edition'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yes then I'm going to keep my non-bling Rampage. Need to wait for more previews...how it'll look with all leds off. Also, dual LANs.


I'm afraid this is the new "Black Edition"
I do not see Asus make 2 new Rampage V

Why this name "10 Edition" ??


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> I'm afraid this is the new "Black Edition"
> I do not see Asus make 2 new Rampage V
> 
> Why this name "10 Edition" ??


I don't know but maybe ROG brand is celebrating 10 years? Their first mobo was the Crosshair or Striker I think?


----------



## tistou77

It's probably that, ROG is 10 years old


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's probably that, ROG is 10 years old


Hence the candles on the MoBo !


----------



## MR-e

I would turn off the LEDs or set them to white for a neutral look. If it's anything like RVE, then it should be a stellar clocker too for these shiny new and old CPUs


----------



## xarot

Better/more pics over here:

http://www.nexthardware.com/news/asus-svela-la-rampage-v-edition-10-7526/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Better/more pics over here:
> 
> http://www.nexthardware.com/news/asus-svela-la-rampage-v-edition-10-7526/


Without the rainbow light 's on it looks pretty badass. I always like the Black edition boards.

But honestly i think the lights on it are pretty cool and now you dont need some other light strip stuff, it's all on the motherboard and im sure you can turn them all off if you wanted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> It just occurred to me, there WAS a difference between my prior good OCCT runs and the recent failed ones. I had lowered minimum processor state in the windows power plan from 5% to 0% based on our recent conversations. Could that be responsible? It idles fine, no crashes there so far, and guess it didn't occur to me that might be a factor in stress tests. I can work with a minimum 5% if 0% can cause instability under stress.


0% should not cause instability under load - right?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 0% should not cause instability under load - right?


That's what I would have guessed too, but, right now I'm in the 4th hour of my old OC in OCCT. At this point, that's attributable to either my restoring the original OCCT from a backup, or the minimum processor state, everything else is the same. I'm going to let this go until it's passed 6 hours, then not even going to reboot, just set the power plan to 0 and run it again. If it was the cause of my earlier troubles, it should fail within 2 hours and possibly as short as half an hour.

Given the occasional temperature dips in an OCCT run, I suspect it pauses the worker threads once in a while the same way GSAT does, in order to cause a surge. That may explain why the minimum state matters.


----------



## Qwinn

Minimum Processor State: 5%



No reboot. Minimum Processor State: 0%



I think this answers the question.

These were both with adaptive voltage, not the manual setup currently listed in my sig. C states disabled, for the record.

So, no degradation. Phew. That was scary as hell.

Now to see if that manual setup worked after all.


----------



## greg1184

God damnit lol. I was prepared to get the Godlike Gaming and now the 10 edition shows up. Hopefully they have a release date soon. Maybe I will utilize neweggs 30 day return policy lol.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Without the rainbow light 's on it looks pretty badass. I always like the Black edition boards.
> 
> But honestly i think the lights on it are pretty cool and now you dont need some other light strip stuff, it's all on the motherboard and im sure you can turn them all off if you wanted.


I think it looks a bit too gamer board for me. Let's see when we have live video or pictures...can't say it beats the looks of RIVBE or R3BE.







Have they integrated the I/O shield into the board or something. Also if it comes with a DAC/panel I am interested in that.

Maybe someone will start a RV10 thread.


----------



## ssateneth

So I just figured out what EIST does (enhanced intel speedstep). Probably self explanatory from the name but I didn't catch on. I was trying to change my power plan from max performance to balanced and noticed CPU freq was behaving like max performance (Either max frequency or lowest frequency). Realized I had EIST off. Turned it on, now the CPU will more readily downclock and use some speeds in the middle depending on load.

Power saver is now very aggresssive in power saving. Power saver power profile takes a multi-threaded app a full 7 seconds to cause CPU to ramp up to full speed (12x 13x 15x 17x 20x 22x 24x 26x 29x 30x then turbo [47x for me]). 2 seconds in lowest state, then 0.5 second for each successive state.

Balanced takes a fraction of a second to react and ramp to full, (about 1/4 of a second total), retains the full speedstep effect.

Max perf is more or less instant. There is no speedstep effect; its either full speed or lowest speed.

As far as the RVE10 board, probably will pass. BW-E 6950x i will probably pass on. So pricy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Minimum Processor State: 5%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reboot. Minimum Processor State: 0%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this answers the question.
> 
> These were both with adaptive voltage, not the manual setup currently listed in my sig. C states disabled, for the record.
> 
> So, no degradation. Phew. That was scary as hell.
> 
> Now to see if that manual setup worked after all.


I'd say QED. Maybe this is something peculiar with OCCT?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say QED. Maybe this is something peculiar with OCCT?


Ugh, it gets worse. Remember how I said it was either the new version of OCCT or the power plan? Well, time to embrace the healing power of "and". The same OC that passes 6 hours of OCCT 4.4.1 fails 4.4.2 in 2 hours 9 minutes. Since this was a different backup than the previous test, just to make sure, without rebooting I uninstalled 4.4.2, reinstalled 4.4.1 and ran it again. And it passed 5 hours.

So either 4.4.2 is actually better at detecting real marginal instability than 4.4.1, or it's capable of throwing false positives. How to know which?

Heading back to work, will leave Aida stability test running on it.

PS. This is all still on the adaptive OC.


----------



## tistou77

Small question of curiosity, it is better to monitor the temp "CPU Package" or the cores during stress test ?

Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Small question of curiosity, it is better to monitor the temp "CPU Package" or the cores during stress test ?
> 
> Thanks


Both


----------



## shampoo911

I concur with @Qwinn

the 3009 is somehow bugged... it lets the VCCIO... it put mine on 1.3 (almost crimson-purple-blue-brown-yellow-rainbow colored warning sign)

noticed immediately and lowered it to a nice 1.1 (btw, should i lower it even more?)

Qwinn, i will send you my settings, so try to replicate them and let me know... im stable with the same gauntlet of benchmarks that i mentioned once..


----------



## Qwinn

Interesting... backing off my memory OC a bit (still 3000 MHz 15-15-15-35 but 2T instead of 1T) appears to be enough to get me to pass on OCCT 4.4.2. Maybe it is just better at detecting edge stability issues. And ya know, I'm willing to believe I was just riding the limit too close, given it's only reliable on a single BIOS version. Not worth the trouble. If this passes, I'm going to see if it's also enough to keep me stable on 2101 modded. It'd be worth it just to not be locked in to 1902 modded anymore.


----------



## tistou77

News bios 3101

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-3101.zip

I noticed that there is a new option in Tweak Paradise, "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" ....
And in the Boot tab, there is no option to disable the PS2 port


----------



## Qwinn

Speaking of new options, I thought I noticed a new one in 2101/3101 under CPU Power Phase Control? Besides the old Standard, Optimized and Extreme, I noticed a new one called Power Phase Response or something like that. Don't recall it from 1902 either, though I'm not stepping back to check. Anyone know what it's about, is it just for extreme OCs, etc.? Or maybe it's just memory fail and it's always been there?


----------



## Qwinn

Trying 3101 now (official, not modded). Score in FFXIV Heavensward is higher with this BIOS with memory at CR2 than it was with 2101 at CR1. Impressive. CPU VCCIO bug where auto would set a crazy high voltage appears to be fixed. Booting still a bit slower. Haven't tested stability yet other than passing the Heavensward runs at 1440p max settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Trying 3101 now (official, not modded). Score in FFXIV Heavensward is higher with this BIOS with memory at CR2 than it was with 2101 at CR1. Impressive. CPU VCCIO bug where auto would set a crazy high voltage appears to be fixed. Booting still a bit slower. Haven't tested stability yet other than passing the Heavensward runs at 1440p max settings.


I tried both 3009 and 3101 and with both after I set the same settings as in BIOS 2101 with CPU Input Eventual .01 lower than CPU Input I get a Q-Code 19 and PCI-E lights flash and never go solid. I have two Titan X's and an Intel 750 in the PCI-E slots. I tried moving the 750 from the middle to the bottom slot, same problem.









I really want to try 3101 to see if I can get my 128GB of RAM not to drop channels at 3000 or 3200. I heard the 3xxx BIOS's might help with that.

Might be a waste of time though as it's double sided and my experience is I can only get singled sided RAM stable over 2666 on this CPU.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I tried both 3009 and 3101 and with both after I set the same settings as in BIOS 2101 with CPU Input Eventual .01 lower than CPU Input I get a Q-Code 19 and PCI-E lights flash and never go solid. I have two Titan X's and an Intel 750 in the PCI-E slots. I tried moving the 750 from the middle to the bottom slot, same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to try 3101 to see if I can get my 128GB of RAM not to drop channels at 3000 or 3200. I heard the 3xxx BIOS's might help with that.
> 
> Might be a waste of time though as it's double sided and my experience is I can only get singled sided RAM stable over 2666 on this CPU.


Odd, I got qcode 19 on 3101 too, but only when I tried to enable the new "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" setting under Tweaker's Paradise. With it disabled I have no problem. Other people have enabled it with no problems too though. Try it .

Edit: Btw, good move moving the 750 to the bottom. Dunno if you did any benchmarks on it when it was in the middle, but you lose a bunch of performance on it there, as it's a PCIe 2.0 slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Odd, I got qcode 19 on 3101 too, but only when I tried to enable the new "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" setting under Tweaker's Paradise. With it disabled I have no problem. Other people have enabled it with no problems too though. Try it .
> 
> Edit: Btw, good move moving the 750 to the bottom. Dunno if you did any benchmarks on it when it was in the middle, but you lose a bunch of performance on it there, as it's a PCIe 2.0 slot.


the middle red slot on the RVE is 3.0 if that's the one you guys are talking about.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the middle read slot on the RVE is 3.0 if that's the one you guys are talking about.


When I have my Titan X in first slot, Intel 750 second, Titan X third I'm 16x, 4X, 8x. When I have Titan X in first and third and Intel 750 in fourth I'm 16x, 16x, 4x.

Only reason I like 750 in second slot is it's below my only water cooled Titan X and doesn't block the first fan in the ACX 2.0+ air cooled Titan X in the third slot.
It blocks some of the first fan when it's in the fourth slot below the air cooled Titan X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I have my Titan X in first slot, Intel 750 second, Titan X third I'm 16x, 4X, 8x. When I have Titan X in first and third and Intel 750 in fourth I'm 16x, 16x, 4x.
> 
> Only reason I like 750 in second slot is it's below my only water cooled Titan X and doesn't block the first fan in the ACX 2.0+ air cooled Titan X in the third slot.
> It blocks some of the first fan when it's in the fourth slot below the air cooled Titan X.


yes - as soon as you physically attach a card to x16 slot 2, you are at 16-8-8. the 750 runs only at 4 AFAIK, so you see 16-4-8. With my 3 980s I got 16-8-8-4 even tho slot four is capable of 8x. Right now I have TXs inb 1 and 3. 750 in 4 and get the same lane dist... which is what it should be.

with the three cards in, even switching off any one retains the 3 card lane allocation.


----------



## PipJones

Just doing some testing 2001 vs 3101.

I'm seeing the same improved benchmarks reported by others, increased AIDA memory read performance. 63000 -> 65000.

100 strap, 44x cpu, 43x cache
3101 on left
2001 on right



Similar speed on 125 strap ([email protected] vs [email protected])

125 strap, 35x cpu, 35x cache


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Speaking of new options, I thought I noticed a new one in 2101/3101 under CPU Power Phase Control? Besides the old Standard, Optimized and Extreme, I noticed a new one called Power Phase Response or something like that. Don't recall it from 1902 either, though I'm not stepping back to check. Anyone know what it's about, is it just for extreme OCs, etc.? Or maybe it's just memory fail and it's always been there?


Pretty sure that option has been there all along
Bios 1701


manual phase control


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Pretty sure that option has been there all along
> Bios 1701
> 
> 
> manual phase control


Ah ok thanks. It's actually named "manual control" in the manual which threw me.

There IS an interesting new setting in 3101 though. Rampage Tweak Mode 3. Anyone know what it's for? We've already got ones for compatibility and overclocking/performance.


----------



## zoson

Gonna try 3101 this weekend. 3009 has a sensor bug on Temp2. After a while it stops reading the sensor. In AI Suite it shows N/A. Unplugging the sensor and re-plugging it doesn't bring it back, only a reboot does. The REALLY odd thing is that I have my fans controlled by Temp1. But when Temp2 drops out, the fans stop responding to Temp1 even though it's still providing correct readings. The fans get stuck at low speed, which can cause me temp issues under load.

I'm still happy to report that I have not had any issues with running my memory at their rated speed/timings on 3009 like I did on all bioses I tried between 901 and 3009.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Gonna try 3101 this weekend. 3009 has a sensor bug on Temp2. After a while it stops reading the sensor. In AI Suite it shows N/A. Unplugging the sensor and re-plugging it doesn't bring it back, only a reboot does. The REALLY odd thing is that I have my fans controlled by Temp1. But when Temp2 drops out, the fans stop responding to Temp1 even though it's still providing correct readings. The fans get stuck at low speed, which can cause me temp issues under load.
> 
> I'm still happy to report that I have not had any issues with running my memory at their rated speed/timings on 3009 like I did on all bioses I tried between 901 and 3009.


Good luck, 3101 is working great for me with significantly better cache/memory speed performance too.

Another bug in 3009 was the VCCIO CPU voltage would get set to 1.33v+ by Auto for no good reason, it should be at 1.05v. Thankfully 3101 appears to have fixed that bug as well. Best bios I've tried since I got my board when 1701 was the newest.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Gonna try 3101 this weekend. 3009 has a sensor bug on Temp2. After a while it stops reading the sensor. In AI Suite it shows N/A. Unplugging the sensor and re-plugging it doesn't bring it back, only a reboot does. The REALLY odd thing is that I have my fans controlled by Temp1. But when Temp2 drops out, the fans stop responding to Temp1 even though it's still providing correct readings. The fans get stuck at low speed, which can cause me temp issues under load.
> 
> I'm still happy to report that I have not had any issues with running my memory at their rated speed/timings on 3009 like I did on all bioses I tried between 901 and 3009.


I've had the sensor bug ever since I've had this motherboard. The bug persists through different BIOS's. Thing is, the colder the sensor reads, the more prone it is to getting glitched. In winter, when the sensor would return -15C to 0C, it would often stop responding within 2 days or less. But now that outside ambient is much warmer (Part of what the sensor measures), it takes weeks (or longer) to glitch. Requires a reboot to fix.


----------



## Jpmboy

So far 3101 has been working fine... seems to like a slightly higher VSA setting in bios than my favorite 1701. Still pokin around in it tho.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So far 3101 has been working fine... seems to like a slightly higher VSA setting in bios than my favorite 1701. Still pokin around in it tho.


Time for me to try it. I've been having some odd stability issues under transient load so might as well re dial everything with a new bios.

Will report in. Maybe this bios will allow me to run 2800/3200 on 100 strap with the ram that I have. Hopeful but not holding my breath


----------



## Qwinn

Random questions I have:

1) Why can I be stable on everything I throw at my system, but when I disable CPU Spread Spectrum (which damn near everything I've read says I'm supposed to), I can fail even Aida stability test in 26 minutes. I know of no particularly strong radio signals near me. My girlfriend's computer is about 4 feet away - could that be it?

2) Why my Core #6 is both warmer than every other core by 5c at idle, and cooler than every other core by 5c at load.

Also, for those about to try 3101, be warned. Booting seems to take a good 5-10 seconds longer (from 33 to 43 seconds on my machine). Might be doing extra memory trains, I dunno, but it's real. So far though, the gains in stability and performance are worth it IMO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Random questions I have:
> 
> 1) Why can I be stable on everything I throw at my system, but when I disable CPU Spread Spectrum (which damn near everything I've read says I'm supposed to), I can fail even Aida stability test in 26 minutes. I know of no particularly strong radio signals near me. My girlfriend's computer is about 4 feet away - could that be it?
> 
> 2) Why my Core #6 is both warmer than every other core by 5c at idle, and cooler than every other core by 5c at load.
> 
> Also, for those about to try 3101, be warned. Booting seems to take a good 5-10 seconds longer (from 33 to 43 seconds on my machine). Might be doing extra memory trains, I dunno, but it's real. So far though, the gains in stability and performance are worth it IMO.


1) have you also disabled VRM spread?

2) I'm getting the same BTs as 1701.. within normal variance:
1701


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3101


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) have you also disabled VRM spread?


That's the default, left it at that, tho when I tried to enable it once just to see, massive instability.
Quote:


> 2) I'm getting the same BTs as 1701.. within normal variance:
> 1701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh, you're lucky, a few other people confirmed the slower boot on the asus forums. During post it cycles through 2 additional 00 qcodes that I didn't get on previous BIOSs. I'm still getting them even with DRAM Training set to ignore. Do you have training disabled?

One other thing. Under DRAM training, I noticed a "Smart" option that isn't documented in the manual or the in-BIOS description. Is this new? I've never played with this setting before so dunno. If it's known, what does it do?

Edit: come to think of it, I used to have slower boots when I first got this machine, which would've been 1701. Over the months my boot got about 10-15 seconds faster. Never knew why, wasn't complaining. Maybe the interim BIOS had faster boots and 3101 has just returned to 1701 form. To complicate that, though, there was an Intel 750 firmware update somewhere in there that was supposed to increase boot speed too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> That's the default, left it at that, tho when I tried to enable it once just to see, massive instability.
> Huh, you're lucky, a few other people confirmed the slower boot on the asus forums. During post it cycles through 2 additional 00 qcodes that I didn't get on previous BIOSs. I'm still getting them even with DRAM Training set to ignore. Do you have training disabled?
> 
> One other thing. Under DRAM training, I noticed a "Smart" option that isn't documented in the manual or the in-BIOS description. Is this new? I've never played with this setting before so dunno. If it's known, what does it do?
> 
> Edit: come to think of it, I used to have slower boots when I first got this machine, which would've been 1701. Over the months my boot got about 10-15 seconds faster. Never knew why, wasn't complaining. Maybe the interim BIOS had faster boots and 3101 has just returned to 1701 form. To complicate that, though, there was an Intel 750 firmware update somewhere in there that was supposed to increase boot speed too.


I haven't noticed a slower post time (eg, as the system self tests).
VRM ss disabled is the default?
I do not disable dram training - at these settings drift is more probable/impactful since the margins are narrowed.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't noticed a slower post time (eg, as the system self tests).


Yah, as I said, back in the day on 1701 I had the same kind of boot speeds I'm seeing now, so maybe it's that 1902/2101 were faster rather than this one being slow.
Quote:


> VRM ss disabled is the default?


Yes. CPU ss defaults to auto and vrm ss defaults to disabled.
Quote:


> I do not disable dram training - at these settings drift is more probable/impactful since the margins are narrowed.


I'm new to this part of things so maybe I'm not understanding - isn't drift being more probable/impactful an argument for disabling training?


----------



## Qwinn

For the record, the discussion where Raja talks about disabling training centers around post 3983 of this thread. He also said that you can usually fix it by tweaking SA. My problem is that the instability I'm finding is so minor that in some boots I can test forever with no errors and other times I can get errors after a few hours. I just passed 3xhyper pi easy, so finding an SA that is more stable, I don't even know how to test for it. Increasing any of the primary voltages (vcore, vcache, dram) seems to hurt rather than help stability, or I would just add a bit to each and call it a day.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yah, as I said, back in the day on 1701 I had the same kind of boot speeds I'm seeing now, so maybe it's that 1902/2101 were faster rather than this one being slow.
> Yes. CPU ss defaults to auto and vrm ss defaults to disabled.
> I'm new to this part of things so maybe I'm not understanding - isn't drift being more probable/impactful an argument for disabling training?


I'd have to look at the defaults for VRM but cpu Ss, default/auto is enabled.

When dram training is disabled, the post process skips some of the alignment tests. So "drift" occurs leading to failed channel(s), instability or error correction (not ram EEC) until it's well... uncorrectable.








IMO, Best to keep this enabled/default for all but short-term ram benching.

edit - yupo - VRM ss is disabled by default.


----------



## Qwinn

Jmpboy: we cross posted there, my new post hit just seconds before yours. Maybe you can take a look at what Raja was advising re: inconsistent training and explain, please? Cause it feels like that's what I have going on, and I simply don't know how to go about finding a better SA to deal with the situation, I have near infinite patience for this stuff but the instability I'm trying to weed out is so inconsistent between boots I can't see an end in sight. I feel like I could find the perfect SA but because my last training was slightly off, it would fail and I'll bypass it. Sigh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jmpboy: we cross posted there, my new post hit just seconds before yours. Maybe you can take a look at what Raja was advising re: inconsistent training and explain, please? Cause it feels like that's what I have going on, and I simply don't know how to go about finding a better SA to deal with the situation, I have near infinite patience for this stuff but the instability I'm trying to weed out is so inconsistent between boots I can't see an end in sight. I feel like I could find the perfect SA but because my last training was slightly off, it would fail and I'll bypass it. Sigh.


yeah, the bottom line is that some ram overclocks just can't hold up, so no combination on SA, dramV and timings will behave properly. Some times the best solution is to loosen timings just a tad and it all lines up properly. No doubt, if a ram confiog is failing at post, disabling ram training will get ya thru that. If your sig is correct, I think you've done pretty well in getting a 2666 kit to work reasonably well at 2666 timings and only 1.38V.








POst up a asrock timing copnfig pic of you r current.


----------



## Qwinn

Sure, and thanks.



The only change from that is the 2T command rate. Heck, even the 1T worked mostly. But, sometimes, even with 2, usually after a trivial bios change like fans, even if I did a cold boot after the change I'll get a crash or failure and have no idea if I can just write it off as temporary or if it's indicative of a real problem. Then, usually, no crash for a while after another reboot. Haven't been on this bios/OC long enough to know how common those are going to be yet.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Jmpboy: we cross posted there, my new post hit just seconds before yours. Maybe you can take a look at what Raja was advising re: inconsistent training and explain, please? Cause it feels like that's what I have going on, and I simply don't know how to go about finding a better SA to deal with the situation, I have near infinite patience for this stuff but the instability I'm trying to weed out is so inconsistent between boots I can't see an end in sight. I feel like I could find the perfect SA but because my last training was slightly off, it would fail and I'll bypass it. Sigh.


This could simply be some of the OC Socket settings not optimized for the particular CPU. Adjusting these settings frequently require that some of the usual board voltages will need readjusting also.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> This could simply be some of the OC Socket settings not optimized for the particular CPU. Adjusting these settings frequently require that some of the usual board voltages will need readjusting also.


Praz, thanks for the reply. Where in the bios would these OC socket settings be, as I don't think they're labeled as such? I'm on the official 3101 bios.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Praz, thanks for the reply. Where in the bios would these OC socket settings be, as I don't think they're labeled as such? I'm on the official 3101 bios.


Hello

DRAM Timing > IO Control.


----------



## thrgk

For all the power phases optimized is best right ? Exteme is too harsh ? And leave capabilities all on 140%?

BTW u guys disable c states correct ? And manage via windows power management ?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> DRAM Timing > IO Control.


Praz, thanks for that. Having something to search for, I was able to find this post by you which goes into a bit more detail:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/9150#post_24338596

In terms of finding guidance on what to actually do with these settings, this is the only one I've found so far, though it's an article about the ASUS Sabertooth:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/07/13/asus_sabertooth_x99_lga_2011v3_motherboard_review/7#.V0DOx-T2YuU

Without a clear understanding, I think all I should probably do with this is try disabling the Memory Optimize setting and seeing what I get. I get that you explained in your post that you don't really want to get into it further than that, and understand the reasons why. If you can agree with that article about trying hard setting all the Pre/De/Emphasis settings to 1, though, I would be willing to give that a shot as well.

Thanks for your help, at least I have something to research now.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> For all the power phases optimized is best right ? Exteme is too harsh ? And leave capabilities all on 140%?
> 
> BTW u guys disable c states correct ? And manage via windows power management ?


IMO yes to most of that, tho I have my dram capability at 120%, maybe upping that would help me actually. As for C States, disable if you're using adaptive or offset voltage as it won't gain you enough power savings to be worth the risk of instability they might cause. If you're on manual voltage, though (and this would need "fully manual mode" to be disabled), C states can give you most of the benefits of adaptive/offset and you should at least give them a try.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Praz, thanks for that. Having something to search for, I was able to find this post by you which goes into a bit more detail:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/9150#post_24338596
> 
> In terms of finding guidance on what to actually do with these settings, this is the only one I've found so far, though it's an article about the ASUS Sabertooth:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/07/13/asus_sabertooth_x99_lga_2011v3_motherboard_review/7#.V0DOx-T2YuU
> 
> Without a clear understanding, I think all I should probably do with this is try disabling the Memory Optimize setting and seeing what I get. I get that you explained in your post that you don't really want to get into it further than that, and understand the reasons why. If you can agree with that article about trying hard setting all the Pre/De/Emphasis settings to 1, though, I would be willing to give that a shot as well.
> 
> Thanks for your help, at least I have something to research now.


Hello

The info in Kyle's review was for a specific use case. I would not recommend setting the values to 1 unless you are going to scale back the cache speed and loosen up the memory timings.


----------



## Qwinn

BTW, if I got to pick the single feature I would most like to see added to the RVE, it would be the BIOS displaying what value Auto sets each setting to. Not just the voltages, all of them. That would be awesomeness squared.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The info in Kyle's review was for a specific use case. I would not recommend setting the values to 1 unless you are going to scale back the cache speed and loosen up the memory timings.


Gotcha, ok, will just try disabling the memory optimize setting, thanks.


----------



## Qwinn

One additional note/wishlist item: 90% of my issues seem to come from making bios changes. Next couple reboots after any change is when I get instability issues, mostly. The vast majority of the time I will need to do that going forward is to change fan settings. I love the fan controls in AI suite and if that could be separated from everything else, I'd be happy to use it, unfortunately, I don't need or use the rest of the package, but even if you only select the fan program at install it still seems to cause annoying conflicts with other sensor monitoring programs and embedded controller errors to the event viewer log. If that fan control could be truly separated from the rest of AI suite as a standalone program, I could probably go months without tweaking the bios once I'm stable, and I'd probably be comfortable that I AM stable a hell of a lot sooner if I didn't seem to get unstable every time I change my fan settings.

Oh and I gave Realtemp a try, hated it, I just want to be able to change between standard, turbo and full when I want without hassle.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Sure, and thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only change from that is the 2T command rate. Heck, even the 1T worked mostly. But, sometimes, even with 2, usually after a trivial bios change like fans, even if I did a cold boot after the change I'll get a crash or failure and have no idea if I can just write it off as temporary or if it's indicative of a real problem. Then, usually, no crash for a while after another reboot. Haven't been on this bios/OC long enough to know how common those are going to be yet.


It's probably not the reason for the issues the ram is having, tho with training disabled it can be more of a source of problems... tRAS is low for youre cas + tRTP+tRCD (try 38 to 42 instead of 35)

Pg 10 in this early helper can shed some light on the OC socket settings - extreme oc stuff... I have not gained any benefit from playing there tho cause, as praz said they really require a deep dive on the architecture.

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


I have noticed that with bios 3101, ram settings that were proven stable with both gsat and HCi are not as acceptable as they were with 1701. Specifically every time I set tWL (tCWL) to 9 (good in 1701) my rig drops chanel B (every time). RTL for channel A dimm 1 is out of whack also (should be 53, which fails to post that channel now) 3101 is not as tolerant with tREFI or tRFC either. overall the performance does not seem to be compromised. So, maybe some benefit to 3101, but still some issues for my set-up.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's probably not the reason for the issues the ram is having, tho with training disabled it can be more of a source of problems... tRAS is low for youre cas + tRTP+tRCD (try 38 to 42 instead of 35)


I did try 40 at one point, as that is what mine add up to, but it wasn't as stable, and I didn't see a performance improvement.

Actually, if you take a look at the Samsung presets in the BIOS, they all set a ridiculously low tRAS, like 13-13-13-13. And my kit's XMP is at 35, again, lower than it needs to be. Almost seems like it's preferred that Samsung determine the proper tRAS itself (as I know it overrides it if it's too low).
Quote:


> Pg 10 in this early helper can shed some light on the OC socket settings - extreme oc stuff... I have not gained any benefit from playing there tho cause, as praz said they really require a deep dive on the architecture.
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


THANK YOU! I have looked through tons of guides, always hoping to find one as detailed for the R5E, but the really detailed ones I only ever saw for other boards like the Rampage IV. I never saw this specific one before with heavy detail for the R5E. Beautiful. Thanks so much.

In particular, this bit makes me feel SO much better:
Quote:


> Unlike previous platforms, there is no need to overvolt the SA voltage during Memory overclocking, only after 3600MHz DRAM Frequency does SA needs over-volting. *In fact, over-volting may compromise DRAM stability in many cases.* After 3600MHz DRAM Frequency, a voltage level of 1.06v is usually more than enough.


That's been exactly my experience, but seeing how virtually everyone else increases it, I felt like there was something wrong with my system.
Quote:


> I have noticed that with bios 3101, ram settings that were proven stable with both gsat and HCi are not as acceptable as they were with 1701. Specifically every time I set tWL (tCWL) to 9 (good in 1701) my rig drops chanel B (every time). RTL for channel A dimm 1 is out of whack also (should be 53, which fails to post that channel now) 3101 is not as tolerant with tREFI or tRFC either. overall the performance does not seem to be compromised. So, maybe some benefit to 3101, but still some issues for my set-up.


Once you've made the necessary adjustments (like I did with 2T), how do your pre- and post-3101 Aida benchmarks compare? Just the same? No improvement to the L3 cache at least like I'm seeing?

And actually I reran Aida a few more times and my latency has started coming up the same as it did with 1T on 2101 (56.2), so the only benchmark that seemed to get worse must've just been a fluke of my first few readings. I'm happy.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's probably not the reason for the issues the ram is having, tho with training disabled it can be more of a source of problems... tRAS is low for youre cas + tRTP+tRCD (try 38 to 42 instead of 35)
> 
> Pg 10 in this early helper can shed some light on the OC socket settings - extreme oc stuff... I have not gained any benefit from playing there tho cause, as praz said they really require a deep dive on the architecture.
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I have noticed that with bios 3101, ram settings that were proven stable with both gsat and HCi are not as acceptable as they were with 1701. Specifically every time I set tWL (tCWL) to 9 (good in 1701) my rig drops chanel B (every time). RTL for channel A dimm 1 is out of whack also (should be 53, which fails to post that channel now) 3101 is not as tolerant with tREFI or tRFC either. overall the performance does not seem to be compromised. So, maybe some benefit to 3101, but still some issues for my set-up.


What is that program you are using above? The black one, I need to dl it


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What is that program you are using above? The black one, I need to dl it


It's called the ASRock Timing Configurator. Oddly, I can't seem to find it on an ASRock website. You'd think it would be here, but nope:

http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?cat=Utilities

It's available at a bunch of other sites though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What is that program you are using above? The black one, I need to dl it


 TimingConfiguratorv3.0.5.zip 2619k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> In particular, this bit makes me feel SO much better:
> *That's been exactly my experience, but seeing how virtually everyone else increases it, I felt like there was something wrong with my system.*
> 
> Once you've made the necessary adjustments (like I did with 2T), how do your pre- and post-3101 Aida benchmarks compare? Just the same? No improvement to the L3 cache at least like I'm seeing?
> 
> And actually I reran Aida a few more times and my latency has started coming up the same as it did with 1T on 2101 (56.2), so the only benchmark that seemed to get worse must've just been a fluke of my first few readings. I'm happy.


VSA is one of a couple of rails where more is not always better. When tuning VSA it's best to test a range around that which does not fail to bring all sticks on-line.

AID64 memory benchmark is slightly higher with 3101 on this rig, but honestly a change of 1000 out of 80,000 is barely significant and too influenced by OS background activity. L3 cache floats between 2.4 and 3.3.. I wouldn't focus on this.


----------



## Qwinn

Ah, you're only getting 1k? I'm getting 3k more read than what I got with 2101 at 2T. 3k read isn't much shy of what I gained from my entire 2666 to 3000 OC, and is about 5% of my total so it's pretty significant. On L3 I gained about 3-5% on all three, R/W/C, and a bit better latency too.

And yeah, I always knew SA wasn't more=stability. I went from 0.95 to 1.15v in 0.005v increments (took a good weekend) and didn't find any value that seemed better than Auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ah, you're only getting 1k? I'm getting 3k more read than what I got with 2101 at 2T. 3k read isn't much shy of what I gained from my entire 2666 to 3000 OC, and is about 5% of my total so it's pretty significant. On L3 I gained about 3-5% on all three, R/W/C, and a bit better latency too.
> 
> And yeah, I always knew SA wasn't more=stability. I went from 0.95 to 1.15v in 0.005v increments (took a good weekend) and didn't find any value that seemed better than Auto.


no, what I'm saying is that +/- 1K is just about significant unless you control the test conditions carefully - like a shaved OS and unplug everything (DPCs etc.).... meaningful? that's a different question. AID64 mem bench is good, but not the, or my goal anyway. Helpful, yes. Endpoint, no. Endless, can be.


----------



## Qwinn

Ah ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, what I'm saying is that +/- 1K is just about significant unless you control the test conditions carefully - like a shaved OS and unplug everything (DPCs etc.).... meaningful? that's a different question. AID64 mem bench is good, but not the, or my goal anyway. Helpful, yes. Endpoint, no. Endless, can be.


Oh, agreed. I use FFXIV Heavensward to measure real world performance improvement. Am in fact getting a bit better scores than I was on 2101 1T, and obviously even more so than 2101 2T. You use it too right? Let me know how it goes.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, what I'm saying is that +/- 1K is just about significant unless you control the test conditions carefully - like a shaved OS and unplug everything (DPCs etc.).... meaningful? that's a different question. AID64 mem bench is good, but not the, or my goal anyway. Helpful, yes. Endpoint, no. Endless, can be.


Jpmboy,

Could you please attach a ZIP file of BIOS screenshots for 3101.

I don't know what the issue is, but I get a q-code 19 every time after applying my OC settings.









I want to see if I have some setting in the BIOS that is causing the trouble.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> 
> Could you please attach a ZIP file of BIOS screenshots for 3101.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is, but I get a q-code 19 every time after applying my OC settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see if I have some setting in the BIOS that is causing the trouble.


When I first installed 3101, i tried enabling the new "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" setting under Tweakerz Paradise. I got qcode 19 until I disabled it again. Maybe you shoulld try enabling it, might have fhe opposite effect for you.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> When I first installed 3101, i tried enabling the new "Haswell-E SFR Adjust" setting under Tweakerz Paradise. I got qcode 19 until I disabled it again. Maybe you shoulld try enabling it, might have fhe opposite effect for you.


Tried that already.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Tried that already.


will do - give me a few minutes...
have this set in manual mode ATM... can sub adaptive if needed. All is the same for adaptive except - c-states disabled.

46c41m32man.zip 4861k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ah ok.
> Oh, agreed. I use FFXIV Heavensward to measure real world performance improvement. Am in fact getting a bit better scores than I was on 2101 1T, and obviously even more so than 2101 2T. You use it too right? Let me know how it goes.


FFXIV is good... but if you want detail and solid numbers get Sandra.


----------



## KedarWolf

Welp,

I officially fried my R5E.







Can't afford $700 CAD for a new one.







Scrounged up enough cash for a MSI X99A SLI Plus. Got it for under $300 CAD before taxes.









Going to run that until the Rampage V Black Edition comes out or a later revision of of the new RV10 that's out soon. Saving money for one or the other but gonna take awhile before I replace the low end MSI.









Edit: On a linux PC that used to run XP. So slow.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Welp,
> 
> I officially fried my R5E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't afford $700 CAD for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounged up enough cash for a MSI X99A SLI Plus. Got it for under $300 CAD before taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to run that until the Rampage V Black Edition comes out or a later revision of of the new RV10 that's out soon. Saving money for one or the other but gonna take awhile before I replace the low end MSI.


Sucks man, could you still get another board besides the MSI?

I recommend this one for the price:
*
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831106300*


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Welp,
> 
> I officially fried my R5E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't afford $700 CAD for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounged up enough cash for a MSI X99A SLI Plus. Got it for under $300 CAD before taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to run that until the Rampage V Black Edition comes out or a later revision of of the new RV10 that's out soon. Saving money for one or the other but gonna take awhile before I replace the low end MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a linux PC that used to run XP. So slow.


Oh no, that's terrible news.

Stupid / obvious answer: Can you RMA it? I RMA'd an r3e many years ago. Took a while, but was sent a BNIB replacement.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Welp,
> 
> I officially fried my R5E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't afford $700 CAD for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrounged up enough cash for a MSI X99A SLI Plus. Got it for under $300 CAD before taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to run that until the Rampage V Black Edition comes out or a later revision of of the new RV10 that's out soon. Saving money for one or the other but gonna take awhile before I replace the low end MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On a linux PC that used to run XP. So slow.


wut? Fried? Whatdahell happened?

(and you really should RMA it if possible)


----------



## KedarWolf

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Sucks man, could you still get another board besides the MSI?
> 
> I recommend this one for the price:
> *
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831106300*


No, over my budget.









I had to borrow the money for the MSI and I couldn't really take advantage of that much money.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? Fried? Whatdahell happened?
> 
> (and you really should RMA it if possible)


Can you RMA a board not in the original box and if I have it registered with ASUS do I still need a receipt?









I ask because I bought it off a third party brand new in box with no receipt and registered it right away.

And If i put it in an anti static bag and boxed it carefully would they accept the RMA?

I did a major cleaning of my closets and I don't know what the hell I was thinking but I must of threw out the box.









The serial on the board matches the serial it's was registered under.

I Googled it. I think I can RMA it, they go by serial number, not a receipt.

And they don't want the accessories, so secured properly in an anti-static bag in my own box should be fine.

Well, the MSI is on it's way but if I get a BNIB R5E I'd be quite happy.









This one should of been RMA'd anyways, had the bug while on default settings in the BIOS and after flashing a BIOS etc. I had to put it into L2N mode and Slow Mode to get it to boot into the BIOS, apply my OC settings, then it was fine.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can you RMA a board not in the original box and if I have it registered with ASUS do I still need a receipt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I bought it off a third party brand new in box with no receipt and registered it right away.
> 
> And If i put it in an anti static bag and boxed it carefully would they accept the RMA?
> 
> I did a major cleaning of my closets and I don't know what the hell I was thinking but I must of threw out the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial on the board matches the serial it's was registered under.


Well, I bought my r3e from a 3rd party, ebay actually - and had zero issues with the return.

I would suggest you contact Asus and explain that you no longer have the box or receipt for the product you purchased and registered.

What's the worst that could happen? I have a UK based Asus contact e-mail address. Any use?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Well, I bought my r3e from a 3rd party, ebay actually - and had zero issues with the return.
> 
> I would suggest you contact Asus and explain that you no longer have the box or receipt for the product you purchased and registered.
> 
> What's the worst that could happen? I have a UK based Asus contact e-mail address. Any use?


In Canada here. But I think I'll be okay.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum. Defaults to Auto. Anyone know if that means enabled or disabled? I've had it on auto.this whole time...
> 
> Also, I suspect many of my problems with various BIOSs and HCI Memtest have been a result of my cache voltage being right at the very edge of stability, so on the edge that it can sometimes pass a long stress test and another time not. I've upped it to 1.23v just to eliminate it as a possibility while I try out the various BIOSs again. Retrying 3009 modded with memory at 2666 13-13-13-30 CR1 with the 2nd and 3rd timings based on the 4x8 Samsung 2666 1.5 memory preset.


incase no one answered this -- I haven't been checking this forum for a while

I can tell you with 100% certainty that CPU Spread Spectrum is -ENABLED- by default no matter what. You have to purposefully disable, and definitely want to if you are OCing the BCLK.. but you will not run into any problems if you aren't messing with your BCLK (can also tell you this because I have tested it - it may even be smart to just keep it enabled if you're not messing with BCLK). And I mean this being.. you can OC your CPU (i75960x or whatever you want) to 4.7 4.8 4.9 /etc with Spread Spectrum on and it wont make a difference. ONLY if the BCLK is overclocked.


----------



## cornflakes76

Hello,

I recently purchased a Rampage V with a 5930x and 32gb Crucial 2133 second hand. I replaced a Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H with a 4970k and 32gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400.

I carried over my drives and video card so that my current configuration is as follows:

5930x
Rampage V
32gb Crucial 2133 (4x8gb)
Sapphire Nitro R9 390
(2) PNY CD1311 240gb SSD
Seagate 3tb
WD 2tb
Antec EA750

Some issues I am having since making this switch:

A. SSDs are intermittently detected. In fact my Windows 10 drive was not detected upon boot this morning but literally just showed up in the middle of my typing this out.

B. The E1 port I believe, the upper lowest standard sata port does not seem to work. The manual references a bios setting to choose between it and PCIx4 slot but that option does not exist in the bios revision I have.

C. I lost 20-30fps in the only game I am currently playing (Mechwarrio Online). Where in the previous build I would get 80-120fps, I am now getting 60-90. Even with the CPU overclocked to the same 4.0ghz as the 4790k.

D. I am getting lower CPU benchmark scores. Example, 22k in Geekbench whereas 27k seems more typical. It gets 23-24k at 4.0ghz.

E. I am getting poor SSD performance in everything but Crystal. WEI score dropped from 7.9 to 7.7. Boot time is slow, even accounting for the slow post time of this board. Application launch literally has a 5 second delay after the splash screen where the program seems to hang. This is true for everything I have launched from HWMonitor to Photoshop.

F. If I connect my phone (LG G4) to one of the front USB 3.0 ports to charge it just keeps connecting and disconnecting. Windows tries to load the charge only driver but it eventually says disconnected, then it reconnects and tries to load the driver again and on and on until it finally says USB device not recognized. Rear ports work fine. I borrowed the 3.0 ports from another case, the problem persists. I have the battery charge option on in the bios. I am using the 3.0 header near the 24 pin.

Things I have done:

Tried a different PSU (though this one works fine on the 4790k), ran a memory test as I don't have any other DDR4 to try. Loaded bios defaults. Updated to the latest bios. Checked for newer SSD firmware. Updated video drivers. Fiddled with bios settings though admittedly I have little experience with the UEFI related settings.

If anyone can shed light on any of this, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## eatthermalpaste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a Rampage V with a 5930x and 32gb Crucial 2133 second hand. I replaced a Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H with a 4970k and 32gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400.
> 
> I carried over my drives and video card so that my current configuration is as follows:
> 
> 5930x
> Rampage V
> 32gb Crucial 2133 (4x8gb)
> Sapphire Nitro R9 390
> (2) PNY CD1311 240gb SSD
> Seagate 3tb
> WD 2tb
> Antec EA750
> 
> Some issues I am having since making this switch:
> 
> A. SSDs are intermittently detected. In fact my Windows 10 drive was not detected upon boot this morning but literally just showed up in the middle of my typing this out.
> 
> B. The E1 port I believe, the upper lowest standard sata port does not seem to work. The manual references a bios setting to choose between it and PCIx4 slot but that option does not exist in the bios revision I have.
> 
> C. I lost 20-30fps in the only game I am currently playing (Mechwarrio Online). Where in the previous build I would get 80-120fps, I am now getting 60-90. Even with the CPU overclocked to the same 4.0ghz as the 4790k.
> 
> D. I am getting lower CPU benchmark scores. Example, 22k in Geekbench whereas 27k seems more typical. It gets 23-24k at 4.0ghz.
> 
> E. I am getting poor SSD performance in everything but Crystal. WEI score dropped from 7.9 to 7.7. Boot time is slow, even accounting for the slow post time of this board. Application launch literally has a 5 second delay after the splash screen where the program seems to hang. This is true for everything I have launched from HWMonitor to Photoshop.
> 
> Things I have done:
> 
> Tried a different PSU (though this one works fine on the 4790k), ran a memory test as I don't have any other DDR4 to try. Loaded bios defaults. Updated to the latest bios. Checked for newer SSD firmware. Updated video drivers. Fiddled with bios settings though admittedly I have little experience with the UEFI related settings.
> 
> If anyone can shed light on any of this, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


..new sata cable?


----------



## cornflakes76

Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I forgot to add that. I did switch out the sata cable. All the boards original sata cables were unused so I had tons to try. I had used a right angle cable originally and then switched to a straight one and then another right angle. I even swapped the power cable as I needed to use a molex to sata power adapter cable because the SSDs mount flat against the motherboard plate and all my PSU sata power connectors are the type where the cable is perpendicular to the connector so they can't be made flat enough to work in this scenario.


----------



## zoson

Make sure your power plan is set to high performance for now - so there's no performance lost by the OS throttling. I've seen large performance differences when C States are enabled/disabled. Finally, I've also seen this board set my cards to PCIE 2.0 instead of 3.0, so I always force my PCIE lanes to 3.0 manually in UEFI now.


----------



## dkevox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone ever report issues with the nickel plating on the ek monoblock? Looks like mine is corroding. My TX blocks look perfect so it has to be it. I'm using the ek clear coolant too. It kind of looks like mold.


Sorry for the delayed reply, was in europe for 10 days.

Anyway, I did get to looking at my EK monoblock and didn't see any signs of corrosion or whatever that is that you see in that picture. Just wanted to reply, best of luck with that, though I'm not sure it's that worrying looking to me, I'd just forget about it.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> A. SSDs are intermittently detected. In fact my Windows 10 drive was not detected upon boot this morning but literally just showed up in the middle of my typing this out.
> 
> B. The E1 port I believe, the upper lowest standard sata port does not seem to work. The manual references a bios setting to choose between it and PCIx4 slot but that option does not exist in the bios revision I have.
> 
> C. I lost 20-30fps in the only game I am currently playing (Mechwarrio Online). Where in the previous build I would get 80-120fps, I am now getting 60-90. Even with the CPU overclocked to the same 4.0ghz as the 4790k.
> 
> D. I am getting lower CPU benchmark scores. Example, 22k in Geekbench whereas 27k seems more typical. It gets 23-24k at 4.0ghz.
> 
> E. I am getting poor SSD performance in everything but Crystal. WEI score dropped from 7.9 to 7.7. Boot time is slow, even accounting for the slow post time of this board. Application launch literally has a 5 second delay after the splash screen where the program seems to hang. This is true for everything I have launched from HWMonitor to Photoshop.
> 
> Thanks!


A) How have you got the SATA configured? AHCI or RAID?

look for the power management setting(s) in the BIOS for the Disks, I will get some screen shots later (if you can't find them).

If RAID, install latest RST from win-raid

Are you using CSM?

C) This sounds like the RVE could have dropped memory and you are running tripple instead of quad channel

Right click on "My Computer", select properties. Is all expected memory available?

D) See C

E) See A). If you are using RAID there might be a delay while the RAID bios is displayed. Latest BIOS (3101) has been reported as a slow booter in comparison to others.

Hope that helps


----------



## cornflakes76

@zoson - Thank you for the reply, I will try those settings.

@PipJones - Thank you for the reply.

I have SATA configured as AHCI.

I will look for the disk related power management settings, I don't recall seeing them.

I am using CSM currently.

All memory is registering in the bios and Windows.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> @zoson - Thank you for the reply, I will try those settings.
> 
> @PipJones - Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I have SATA configured as AHCI.
> 
> I will look for the disk related power management settings, I don't recall seeing them.
> 
> I am using CSM currently.
> 
> All memory is registering in the bios and Windows.


Apologies if these some of these are obvious questions and statements ....









BIOS shots are nice, insert USB stick - press F12.

It might be a good idea to take shots of most settings and post up here as a zip for the real experts to look at (not me, I am just an apprentice).

What is your cpu and cache set at?

The power settings I was thinking of are "Support Aggressive Link Power Management"
Also look at SATA support on "Boot" Tab.
I would also use CSM as "Disabled" (i.e. the "Compatibility Support Mode is switched off"

Any interesting messages on the boot screen with "Boot Logo Display" set to "Disabled"?


----------



## shampoo911

finally, getting some new blings for my rig...

new case
new AIO

pics soon to come =)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can you RMA a board not in the original box and if I have it registered with ASUS do I still need a receipt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I bought it off a third party brand new in box with no receipt and registered it right away.
> 
> And If i put it in an anti static bag and boxed it carefully would they accept the RMA?
> 
> I did a major cleaning of my closets and I don't know what the hell I was thinking but I must of threw out the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial on the board matches the serial it's was registered under.
> 
> I Googled it. I think I can RMA it, they go by serial number, not a receipt.
> 
> And they don't want the accessories, so secured properly in an anti-static bag in my own box should be fine.
> 
> Well, the MSI is on it's way but if I get a BNIB R5E I'd be quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one should of been RMA'd anyways, had the bug while on default settings in the BIOS and after flashing a BIOS etc. I had to put it into L2N mode and Slow Mode to get it to boot into the BIOS, apply my OC settings, then it was fine.


So what happened to the board? Are you sure it's the board an not the CPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Can you RMA a board not in the original box and if I have it registered with ASUS do I still need a receipt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because I bought it off a third party brand new in box with no receipt and registered it right away.
> And If i put it in an anti static bag and boxed it carefully would they accept the RMA?
> I did a major cleaning of my closets and I don't know what the hell I was thinking but I must of threw out the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial on the board matches the serial it's was registered under.
> I Googled it. I think I can RMA it, they go by serial number, not a receipt.
> And they don't want the accessories, so secured properly in an anti-static bag in my own box should be fine.
> Well, the MSI is on it's way but if I get a BNIB R5E I'd be quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one should of been RMA'd anyways, had the bug while on default settings in the BIOS and after flashing a BIOS etc. I had to put it into L2N mode and Slow Mode to get it to boot into the BIOS, apply my OC settings, then it was fine.


just contact ASUS and tell 'em you do not have a box...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a Rampage V with a 5930x and 32gb Crucial 2133 second hand. I replaced a Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H with a 4970k and 32gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400.
> 
> I carried over my drives and video card so that my current configuration is as follows:
> 
> 5930x
> Rampage V
> 32gb Crucial 2133 (4x8gb)
> Sapphire Nitro R9 390
> (2) PNY CD1311 240gb SSD
> Seagate 3tb
> WD 2tb
> Antec EA750
> 
> Some issues I am having since making this switch:
> 
> A. SSDs are intermittently detected. In fact my Windows 10 drive was not detected upon boot this morning but literally just showed up in the middle of my typing this out.
> 
> B. The E1 port I believe, the upper lowest standard sata port does not seem to work. The manual references a bios setting to choose between it and PCIx4 slot but that option does not exist in the bios revision I have.
> 
> C. I lost 20-30fps in the only game I am currently playing (Mechwarrio Online). Where in the previous build I would get 80-120fps, I am now getting 60-90. Even with the CPU overclocked to the same 4.0ghz as the 4790k.
> 
> D. I am getting lower CPU benchmark scores. Example, 22k in Geekbench whereas 27k seems more typical. It gets 23-24k at 4.0ghz.
> 
> E. I am getting poor SSD performance in everything but Crystal. WEI score dropped from 7.9 to 7.7. Boot time is slow, even accounting for the slow post time of this board. Application launch literally has a 5 second delay after the splash screen where the program seems to hang. This is true for everything I have launched from HWMonitor to Photoshop.
> 
> F. If I connect my phone (LG G4) to one of the front USB 3.0 ports to charge it just keeps connecting and disconnecting. Windows tries to load the charge only driver but it eventually says disconnected, then it reconnects and tries to load the driver again and on and on until it finally says USB device not recognized. Rear ports work fine. I borrowed the 3.0 ports from another case, the problem persists. I have the battery charge option on in the bios. I am using the 3.0 header near the 24 pin.
> 
> Things I have done:
> 
> Tried a different PSU (though this one works fine on the 4790k), ran a memory test as I don't have any other DDR4 to try. Loaded bios defaults. Updated to the latest bios. Checked for newer SSD firmware. Updated video drivers. Fiddled with bios settings though admittedly I have little experience with the UEFI related settings.
> If anyone can shed light on any of this, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!


OS is a fresh install - right. Not a carryover from the 4970K?

Downloaded all the recent Intel MEI, Chipset and USB drivers from the ASUS website?


----------



## thrgk

Jpmboy u try out the Samsung pro 950 ? Wondering if it's worth it. Was going to get the 512gb one. Currently just have windows on my 850 evo

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Jpmboy u try out the Samsung pro 950 ? Wondering if it's worth it. Was going to get the 512gb one. Currently just have windows on my 850 evo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


dont ask, and go for it... i have the 256gb version and it is blazing fast, with no problem on installation... i tried a cloned install, and a fresh install... both with no problems...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Jpmboy u try out the Samsung pro 950 ? Wondering if it's worth it. Was going to get the 512gb one. Currently just have windows on my 850 evo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm running at INtel 750 NVMe. THe Samsung 951 M.2 I have is pretty quick.. Haven;t had the need to try a 950 in any rig around here. I did put a U.2 INtel 750 on an Impact z170 - it's really quick!! .


----------



## thrgk

So I can just plug it into the M2 slot and it will be recognized in bios and can install windows on it?

I am kind of tempted, but also want to grab that ram kit from you jpm in the for sale section.

hmm


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I can just plug it into the M2 slot and it will be recognized in bios and can install windows on it?
> 
> I am kind of tempted, but also want to grab that ram kit from you jpm in the for sale section.
> 
> hmm


yep... but be sure to have a recent bios


----------



## Qwinn

Aaaaargh... and just when I thought I was done.

Same OC that passed tons of OCCT, Aida, HCI Memtest, and can run Heaven and Heavensward benchmarks all day long, blue screens (usually but not always IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) after a couple of runs of Realbench 2.43 Benchmark . Usually, but not always, during the "Collecting System Info" bit that happens after a run completes.

I'm guessing at this point my instability is coming when going from load to idle. This is new to me, prior OC's (before I started OC'ing memory and my cache was at 3.8) I would usually pass Realbench easily, but fail OCCT. What I don't know is, how do you fix that kind of instability? What voltage helps ramping from load to idle? I don't know that upping maximum vcore is going to help - it's stable as a rock at load.

I do have adaptive offset at 0.001v and additional turbo at 1.269. This usually has me idling around 0.736v on core, and I idle just fine, no instability issues there. Could it help to move some of the voltage from the add'l turbo to the offset field, and if so, can I get a suggestion?

BTW, one bad thing is that I get the instability/blue screen when I run at 100% minimum processor state too in Windows Power plan, where my voltage never drops.

EDIT: Never mind. I'm satisfied there's something wrong with Realbench itself. Ran under Optimized Defaults (not even XMP memory) except for CSM Disabled, and GPU's at factory settings. Only took about 4 tries to make my video crash by moving the mouse to interrupt the OpenCL test. (would get black screen with blinking mouse cursor and nothing else). I've actually suspected for a while that there was something wrong with at least the latest Realbench version, and pretty sure of it now. Though come to think of it, I think I could get it to crash on 2.42 too the same way. This was on driver 362.00, by the way.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Aaaaargh... and just when I thought I was done.
> 
> Same OC that passed tons of OCCT, Aida, HCI Memtest, and can run Heaven and Heavensward benchmarks all day long, blue screens (usually but not always IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) after a couple of runs of Realbench 2.43 Benchmark . Usually, but not always, during the "Collecting System Info" bit that happens after a run completes.
> 
> I'm guessing at this point my instability is coming when going from load to idle. This is new to me, prior OC's (before I started OC'ing memory and my cache was at 3.8) I would usually pass Realbench easily, but fail OCCT. What I don't know is, how do you fix that kind of instability? What voltage helps ramping from load to idle? I don't know that upping maximum vcore is going to help - it's stable as a rock at load.
> 
> I do have adaptive offset at 0.001v and additional turbo at 1.269. This usually has me idling around 0.736v on core, and I idle just fine, no instability issues there. Could it help to move some of the voltage from the add'l turbo to the offset field, and if so, can I get a suggestion?
> 
> BTW, one bad thing is that I get the instability/blue screen when I run at 100% minimum processor state too in Windows Power plan, where my voltage never drops.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. I'm satisfied there's something wrong with Realbench itself. Ran under Optimized Defaults (not even XMP memory) except for CSM Disabled, and GPU's at factory settings. Only took about 4 tries to make my video crash by moving the mouse to interrupt the OpenCL test. (would get black screen with blinking mouse cursor and nothing else). I've actually suspected for a while that there was something wrong with at least the latest Realbench version, and pretty sure of it now. Though come to think of it, I think I could get it to crash on 2.42 too the same way. This was on driver 362.00, by the way.


Sometimes if you have SLI enabled RealBench will crash when exiting. But if it's only crashing when exiting and not during the run you are fine, it's a common bug with RealBench.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this. Some NV Drivers have a problem when terminating realbench... other drivers do not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I can just plug it into the M2 slot and it will be recognized in bios and can install windows on it?
> I am kind of tempted, but also want to grab that ram kit from you jpm in the for sale section.
> hmm


Plug it in and go. Honestly, you'll be able to measure a difference vs a sata raid 0, but not notice a difference.


----------



## PipJones

Hi Fellow RVE users.

I wonder if you could help me and someone that i'm assisting?

The person that would like assistance is "Ray", the author of SIV.

http://rh-software.com/

I think it is a truly brilliant piece software. I think his work has effectively made Corsair Link hardware work as intended.

If any of you have "DIMMs with MTS (Temperature Reporting) support" would you be so kind to provide Ray with some data samples?

Once you've got the program up and running:

[DIMM Status] (Menu->Hardware->DIMM Status)

And post some reports when the Samples are >= 1000?

Many thanks,

Pip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi Fellow RVE users.
> 
> I wonder if you could help me and someone that i'm assisting?
> 
> The person that would like assistance is "Ray", the author of SIV.
> 
> http://rh-software.com/
> 
> I think it is a truly brilliant piece software. I think his work has effectively made Corsair Link hardware work as intended.
> 
> If any of you have "DIMMs with MTS (Temperature Reporting) support" would you be so kind to provide Ray with some data samples?
> 
> Once you've got the program up and running:
> 
> [DIMM Status] (Menu->Hardware->DIMM Status)
> 
> And post some reports when the Samples are >= 1000?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Pip


you talking about this after 1000 samples??? and where does one post reports?? (would also like to tell the author the cursor change is bothersome







)



edit: a few thousand samples...


this is kinda confusing... the BCLK is 100, not the "Clock".



the software has potential tho.


----------



## Qwinn

Is there any sort of app that can detect/report on what processes are accessing the sensors? I am noting that most of my issues occur when I am running a monitoring program (CPU-Z in particular seems to cause problems, especially if I open more than one instance, and I suspect the CPU-Z that is run by Realbench is responsible for my problems with it), and I have indications that *something* is conflicting with others (like the 50c half-a-second VRM temp spikes and 20c drops I see during Aida).

Thing is, if I have a monitoring program running in the background causing these conflicts, I can't find it. I have made sure never to install AI Suite or XTU on this machine, as I know they both install background processes that might interfere with others. I do have HWInfo64 but set preferences to not install the driver for it, so it shouldn't be the cause.

I do have MSI AB on startup but I don't actually fire it up, I just let it set my GPU OC, so Rivatuner shouldn't be operating.

Anyway, again, is there a way to find out what services are accessing the sensors?

EDIT: Hmm, in autoruns I do find FutureMark SystemInfo Service. Is this something that is running on startup even when I don't boot up 3DMark? Could that be it?


----------



## ssateneth

I use hwinfo64 and periodically get sensor failures. My sensor right now is failed and needs a reboot. If you use only aisuite, i don't think it fails. But I need something to output the sensor value into the tray so I can better monitor coolant temperatures at a glance.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you talking about this after 1000 samples??? and where does one post reports?? (would also like to tell the author the cursor change is bothersome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> edit: a few thousand samples...
> 
> this is kinda confusing... the BCLK is 100, not the "Clock".
> 
> the software has potential tho.


Thanks Jpmboy, I really appreciate you doing this.









Ray has also been in touch and passes on thanks too. Hopefully he will join the forum, I expect that there maybe a few more things he would like feedback on.

I think SIV is a truly great application. Lightweight and stable. The UI takes a little bit of time to get used to, I personally prefer to right click on the system tray icon to access options. I think it is worth investing time in.

The Wizard. Yes. I agree. It reminds me too much of the MS Office "helpers". It can be disabled via a startup optiom "-NOWIZARD" I think.

If you click the "about" button, there's a whole load of startup options.

Have a look at the "LCD panel" setup too. Tools -> Configure -> LCD Panel setup

About.png 147k .png file


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Is there any sort of app that can detect/report on what processes are accessing the sensors? I am noting that most of my issues occur when I am running a monitoring program (CPU-Z in particular seems to cause problems, especially if I open more than one instance, and I suspect the CPU-Z that is run by Realbench is responsible for my problems with it), and I have indications that *something* is conflicting with others (like the 50c half-a-second VRM temp spikes and 20c drops I see during Aida).
> 
> Thing is, if I have a monitoring program running in the background causing these conflicts, I can't find it. I have made sure never to install AI Suite or XTU on this machine, as I know they both install background processes that might interfere with others. I do have HWInfo64 but set preferences to not install the driver for it, so it shouldn't be the cause.
> 
> I do have MSI AB on startup but I don't actually fire it up, I just let it set my GPU OC, so Rivatuner shouldn't be operating.
> 
> Anyway, again, is there a way to find out what services are accessing the sensors?
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, in autoruns I do find FutureMark SystemInfo Service. Is this something that is running on startup even when I don't boot up 3DMark? Could that be it?


I too have seen odd things happen temperature sensors. The AIDA OSD in particular. Running a stability test with the OSD active would appear to cause issues. I've since replaced the AIDA OSD with a SIV LCD panel and have not experienced "issues".

I don't know the answer to "is there a way to find out what services are accessing the sensors?" but I know a man that will (probably!) know ... I will ask.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, I really appreciate you doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the "LCD panel" setup too. Tools -> Configure -> LCD Panel setup


Yes, thank you Jpmboy.









You should have a read of http://rh-software.com/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf before you try and setup LCD panels. Most information is available in the 5.09 release and the 5.10 Beta has a few additions at pip's request. On my system I have a rather OTT number of LCD panels.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Is there any sort of app that can detect/report on what processes are accessing the sensors?


In a word *no*







. For multiple programs to correctly report the sensors on a system at the same time they need to cooperate and interlock access using named Mutexes.

The developers of AIDA64, CPUZ (CPUID SDK), HWiNFO and SIV (me) work together to ensure our programs do this correctly.

In SIV there is the *Menu->Help->SMBus Locks* panel which shows which locks exist and which programs are active that do/should use them. There is also *Menu->Help->Lock States* which shows which locks are currently acquired.

Most if not all manufacturer provided utilities do not use these locks with AI Suite being one example. If you run AI Suite and any other monitoring utility at the same time you are effectively playing Russian Roulette.

To check if a program uses these mutexes you need to run PE (https://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396) and check what Mutants (Kernel name for Mutex) are open. If it does not have the Mutex open you should not use it. The locks that need to be used depend on what hardware is being reported. In general *Global\Access_ISABUS.HTP.Method* + *Global\Access_SMBUS.HTP.Method* need to be used and AI Suite should also use *Global\Access_EC*.

The SIV *[SMBus Locks]* panel will also tell you if programs other than SIV has the locks open. If you start with just SIV active and then run one of AIDA64, CPUZ or HWiNFO you will see the panel update. If you run a program fails to use the locks it should the panel will not update.

Muxexes rather than Semaphores should be used for this locking as Windows automatically does clean-up if a thread terminates while holding the lock. Using a Semaphore is at best poor design and I have only ever seen a Semaphore used once so we are trying to get this corrected.

I also posted http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141037 about locking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, I really appreciate you doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray has also been in touch and passes on thanks too. Hopefully he will join the forum, I expect that there maybe a few more things he would like feedback on.
> 
> I think SIV is a truly great application. Lightweight and stable. The UI takes a little bit of time to get used to, I personally prefer to right click on the system tray icon to access options. I think it is worth investing time in.
> 
> The Wizard. Yes. I agree. It reminds me too much of the MS Office "helpers". It can be disabled via a startup optiom "-NOWIZARD" I think.
> 
> If you click the "about" button, there's a whole load of startup options.
> 
> Have a look at the "LCD panel" setup too. Tools -> Configure -> LCD Panel setup
> 
> About.png 147k .png file


I'll have to look into the LCD thing... I do run a Samsung DPF to monitor sensors using AID64.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> Yes, thank you Jpmboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a read of http://rh-software.com/Using%20SIV%20to%20Control%20Corsair%20Link%20Hardware.pdf before you try and setup LCD panels. Most information is available in the 5.09 release and the 5.10 Beta has a few additions at pip's request. On my system I have a rather OTT number of LCD panels.


Ahh, thanks! A manual too!









edit.. and thanks for the detailed explanation of what we have been calling a "sensor polling clash".


----------



## IAmLionZion

2nd VGA card not detected

Hi all,

I have an issue I was hoping someone could shed some light on...

Ive tried add an additional graphics card to my set up (980ti) to run an SLI config, but in the uEFI bios, the second card is not appearing in the tool/GPU post section.

It is connected via the second 16x slot, but 'no VGA card' is being detected.

I have tested both cards in the first 16x slot, both work fine independently, and I have also tested both cards in this x16_3 slot also, and both post and deliver a signal and seem to run fine.

Am I missing something here?

Setup:

Mobo R5E (bios 3101)
5820k
16gb 2400 corsair vengeance
2x 980ti G1 gaming
HX1000i
Kingston HyperX 240gb M.2
Samsung evo pro 850
WD Red 4TB

Any advice you guys could offer would be really appreciated (I'm nearly at my witts end)

Cheers


----------



## mus1mus

VGA switch?

These are the 4 dip swithes near the board's power button and the Debug LED. They also have their corresponding LEDs that lit when a card/cards were properly initiated in the BIOS.

These switches allow turning ON and OFF PCIe devices.


----------



## IAmLionZion

Thanks for your reply,

Yes, the LED indicator is on for the first PCIe 16x slot, but not for the other 16x_3 slot,

All the switched are in the ON position (left position)

Should I toggle the 3rd switch? (my assumption was that this would disable that slot though)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VGA switch?
> 
> These are the 4 dip swithes near the board's power button and the Debug LED. They also have their corresponding LEDs that lit when a card/cards were properly initiated in the BIOS.
> 
> These switches allow turning ON and OFF PCIe devices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VGA switch?
> 
> These are the 4 dip swithes near the board's power button and the Debug LED. They also have their corresponding LEDs that lit when a card/cards were properly initiated in the BIOS.
> 
> These switches allow turning ON and OFF PCIe devices.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmLionZion*
> 
> 2nd VGA card not detected
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Mobo R5E (bios 3101)
> 5820k
> 16gb 2400 corsair vengeance
> 2x 980ti G1 gaming
> HX1000i
> Kingston HyperX 240gb M.2
> Samsung evo pro 850
> WD Red 4TB
> 
> Any advice you guys could offer would be really appreciated (I'm nearly at my witts end)
> 
> Cheers


What PSU are you using?


----------



## mus1mus

Just toghle them to where the dip switch is pointing on for the first slot.










You can even just toghle everything into ON position. During boot up, the board will search for anything present on those slot and nothing more.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is kinda confusing... the BCLK is 100, not the "Clock".


The *System Clock* is the *BCLK* so for 5.10 Beta-18 I am adjusting the Tool Tip to say this.

The best way to ask for changes is to do *Menu->File->Mail SIV*.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> What PSU are you using?


The HX1000i he listed is a Corsair PSU.


----------



## IAmLionZion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just toghle them to where the dip switch is pointing on for the first slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can even just toghle everything into ON position. During boot up, the board will search for anything present on those slot and nothing more.
> 
> [URL=http:/IMG]http://ANd9GcQQJCjgjeeNwQYzNk5yocO80WNrF2H9EMS8rICdpQBsEvpUqXE19YVFlYaz8w[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ive toggled all the switches but no success.
> 
> Both GPU power up, and the fans spin and the GPU windforce logo lights up (indicating power)
> 
> But the LED indicator next to the toggle switches does not light up for the 2nd card, and again is not detected in the BIOS.
> 
> [IMG alt="frown.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmLionZion*
> 
> Ive toggled all the switches but no success.
> 
> Both GPU power up, and the fans spin and the GPU windforce logo lights up (indicating power)
> 
> But the LED indicator next to the toggle switches does not light up for the 2nd card, and again is not detected in the BIOS.


Clutching at straws ...

SLI cable? And check that you are using correct SLI header? I *think* the 980 insists on using one furthest from the back plate.

Can you post a picture of both cards in place? See if we can spot anything odd?


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> SLI cable? And check that you are using correct SLI header?


It should detect both cards without the SLI bridge connected, so if you haven't try without it.

Will it boot into Windows? Is do post the *SIV* *[PCI Bus]* panel so we can see which bridge PCIe Ports there are.

How does it compare to as below which is from an Intel Core i7 Extreme 5960X (Haswell-E) system?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> I use hwinfo64 and periodically get sensor failures. My sensor right now is failed and needs a reboot. If you use only aisuite, i don't think it fails. But I need something to output the sensor value into the tray so I can better monitor coolant temperatures at a glance.


I don't have the same board but have been using the OSD panel for AIDA. reads optional external temp probe sensors. never have a sensor reading failure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> The *System Clock* is the *BCLK* so for 5.10 Beta-18 I am adjusting the Tool Tip to say this.
> 
> The best way to ask for changes is to do *Menu->File->Mail SIV*.


Yup - I know ... all I'm suggesting is that the more common usage of "Clock" refers to operating Frequency and not the baseclock (BCLK).
Will do the SIVmail thing as items come to my attention during use. Program looks like a good one, tho may be a bit cryptic for most users, or just me.








Thanks.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Program looks like a good one, tho may be a bit cryptic for most users, or just me.


So I gather







. Live with it for a few days and I suspect you may get used to it. SIV was really targeted at uber geeks, though a few use it to control Corsair coolers rather than use the Corsair offering.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> The HX1000i he listed is a Corsair PSU.


Oops, miscounted the 0's and thought it was a cpu cooler, my bad, thanks. 1000 should be enough but kinda on the edge, I've gotten well over 900w in certain scenarios with a similar setup. I would try plugging in the EZ plug molex connector near the bottom of the board, may help.

(Note: the certain scenarios include using modded GPU bios so it's not likely, just clutching at straws as well.)

Edit: also, I've never had problems with the bios gpu post screen but I've read others saying they could never get it to display right there, but all was fine in windws. If the card is lighting up and powered, I'd check and see if it is actually being seen by windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> So I gather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Live with it for a few days and I suspect you may get used to it. SIV was really targeted at uber geeks, though a few use it to control Corsair coolers rather than use the Corsair offering.


Gonna have to wean myself off of AID64... too bad this didn't come up here a few days ago, may have saved me a 2 year license renewal.
When I can figure out how to get SIV to do something like this (and port to my Samsung DPF) for normal 24/7 surveillance, I'm in.
If there are any other data from this rig, or a R4BE/4960x... erm: Max8 Extreme 6700K/6320, Max8 Impact 6600K(ES), Asrock E3Gen3 2700K or some older 775 rigs I have around here just post up the request or PM me.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gonna have to wean myself off of AID64... too bad this didn't come up here a few days ago, may have saved me a 2 year license renewal.
> 
> When I can figure out how to get SIV to do something like this (and port to my Samsung DPF) for normal 24/7 surveillance, I'm in.


Welcome to the SIV appreciation society. 

The AIDA OSD can be replaced with an LCD, open the PDF on your desktop and go to "Configuring LCD Panels" section

You'll probably want to increase number of visible decimal places for voltages.

Here's mine ..


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When I can figure out how to get SIV to do something like this (and port to my Samsung DPF) for normal 24/7 surveillance,


SIV can drive a http://www.goverlay.com/ but not a Samsung DPF. The LCDs started out just being able to output to http://support.logitech.com/en_gb/product/g19s-lcd-gaming-keyboard and then I added the emulated LCD panels which is what most use. Is there an API to drive the Samsung DPF? Depending of what the API is it may be quite easy to get the LCD panels to display on it if I had one here.

I expect SIV will do OK on your other systems and if there are issues I suspect they sell be easy enough to address though I would probably need the SIV save files.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Welcome to the SIV appreciation society.
> 
> The AIDA OSD can be replaced with an LCD, open the PDF on your desktop and go to "Configuring LCD Panels" section
> 
> You'll probably want to increase number of visible decimal places for voltages.
> 
> Here's mine ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay, I see how to make a screen display of the sensor readouts... I think it's a nomenclature misunderstanding thing. AID64 OSD and AID64 LCD panel (external) vs SIV LCD panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red-ray*
> 
> SIV can drive a http://www.goverlay.com/ but not a Samsung DPF. The LCDs started out just being able to output to http://support.logitech.com/en_gb/product/g19s-lcd-gaming-keyboard and then I added the emulated LCD panels which is what most use. Is there an API to drive the Samsung DPF? Depending of what the API is it may be quite easy to get the LCD panels to display on it if I had one here.
> 
> I expect SIV will do OK on your other systems and if there are issues I suspect they sell be easy enough to address though I would probably need the SIV save files.


The option is built into AIDA preferences, and uses this driver:

samsung_spf_lcd_driver1.zip 300k .zip file



looks like:


sorry about the crappy phone pic.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

So what's the little Samsung LCD screen?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmLionZion*
> 
> Ive toggled all the switches but no success.
> 
> Both GPU power up, and the fans spin and the GPU windforce logo lights up (indicating power)
> 
> But the LED indicator next to the toggle switches does not light up for the 2nd card, and again is not detected in the BIOS.


Have you tried the other slots? I mean, dont put anything on the first slot.

You might also need to check the setting on System Agent Options if the slots were enabled or being detected there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> So what's the little Samsung LCD screen?


Nothing really, it's a Samsung DPF that displays AAID64 sensor readings while the monitor/main screen is doing anything full screen. Roll back a few posts for pics of the little guy pared with a 50" 4k (from a few years ago) Under spoiler.


----------



## cornflakes76

Quote:


> Apologies if these some of these are obvious questions and statements .... thumb.gif
> 
> BIOS shots are nice, insert USB stick - press F12.
> 
> It might be a good idea to take shots of most settings and post up here as a zip for the real experts to look at (not me, I am just an apprentice).
> 
> What is your cpu and cache set at?
> 
> The power settings I was thinking of are "Support Aggressive Link Power Management"
> Also look at SATA support on "Boot" Tab.
> I would also use CSM as "Disabled" (i.e. the "Compatibility Support Mode is switched off"
> 
> Any interesting messages on the boot screen with "Boot Logo Display" set to "Disabled"?


@PipJones - Thanks again. I enabled the Aggressive Link Power Management setting and the drive has not disappeared since (knock on wood). I messed around a bit more and of all the things I listed, the USB 3.0 front panel issue is the only one remaining.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> @PipJones - Thanks again. I enabled the Aggressive Link Power Management setting and the drive has not disappeared since (knock on wood). I messed around a bit more and of all the things I listed, the USB 3.0 front panel issue is the only one remaining.


Great news, thanks for reporting back.

USB Front Panel issue:

"F. If I connect my phone (LG G4) to one of the front USB 3.0 ports to charge it just keeps connecting and disconnecting. Windows tries to load the charge only driver but it eventually says disconnected, then it reconnects and tries to load the driver again and on and on until it finally says USB device not recognized. Rear ports work fine. I borrowed the 3.0 ports from another case, the problem persists. I have the battery charge option on in the bios. I am using the 3.0 header near the 24 pin."

Do any other devices work reliably in that port, or, is it just your phone that is acting up? Plug an external HD in if possible, copy a large file.
Is the phone cable you are using a "known good" one? Original manufacturer? My N5 can be funny about cables sometimes.
Is the port on your G4 known good too?
What are the connections like at the back of you "front panel" and the cable to the motherboard? What kind of front panel is it? Does it require power? Have you powered it? Is the power connection "known good" etc.

I would try these new(ish) drivers:

Beta Version 1.16.33.1

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I would try these new(ish) drivers:
> 
> Beta Version 1.16.33.1
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


It's Asmedia driver, front USB 3.0 is Intel controler, no ?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's Asmedia driver, front USB 3.0 is Intel controler, no ?


To be honest, I don't know. I am guessing.

I think it is more likely to be an issue with the panel and / or cables rather than a driver.


----------



## tistou77

For me it's Intel driver (connected to shader USB 3)


----------



## PipJones

My PC is lit up like a christmas tree when it is switched off, with the brightest lights being on the 980's.

I stumbled across this link:

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1007702

Which says (sic):

When the computer is turned off, how to set graphics LED light will not lit?

Enter the MB BIOS-->Advanced-->APM-->ErP Redy-->Enable

Not only has it switched off the lights, it's made my boot time very quick - faster than pre-3101.

Is this an expected result? Any downsides? I don't know anything about this setting.

Anyone else not happy with boot times fancy trying it?

*EDIT #1

It also forces CPU Ratio to AUTO, which effectively dropped the O/C.

Putting CPU ratio back to manual appears to result in the increased boot time returning.

*EDIT #2

Ignore any reference to improved boot time. This was windows 10 fast boot settings kicking in


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> My PC is lit up like a christmas tree when it is switched off, with the brightest lights being on the 980's.


Are you actually switched off, or do you have Fast Startup enabled in Windows, which effectively puts you in hibernation whenever you shutdown? I personally disable Fast Startup because if anything gets corrupted in the kernel or memory, Fast Startup will preserve that corruption across all shutdowns (restarts are unaffected, but still). A truly cold boot once in a while is a healthy thing. And it might solve your lights problem. When I shut down, the only light on my motherboard is the slowly pulsing red ROG thing in the middle.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Are you actually switched off, or do you have Fast Startup enabled in Windows, which effectively puts you in hibernation whenever you shutdown? I personally disable Fast Startup because if anything gets corrupted in the kernel or memory, Fast Startup will preserve that corruption across all shutdowns (restarts are unaffected, but still). A truly cold boot once in a while is a healthy thing. And it might solve your lights problem. When I shut down, the only light on my motherboard is the slowly pulsing red ROG thing in the middle.


Hey Qwinn,

You're absolutely correct, I do have fast-startup enabled.

I've always had the issue with the lights on my 980's. My case has a perspex side panel, I would see them on each time I walked past. Every other MB light was definitely off. Changing "ErP Ready-->Enable" has fixed that issue for me.

The thing is, I *think* haven't seen this fast start-up option kick in since I applied 3101. It always appeared to do a full cold boot. My understanding is that a "cold boot" is when you see the Windows logo (or ROG logo if you have boot screen enabled) and the spinner circle thing after POST.

I could be very wrong though, I may just have not noticed.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> My understanding is that a "cold boot" is when you see the Windows logo (or ROG logo if you have boot screen enabled) and the spinner circle thing after POST.


You would see this under a warm restart as well. Fast Startup makes no difference on warm restarts. You probably don't see the logos when resuming after a full shutdown with Fast Startup enabled, as it is just waking from hibernation, though it's been so long since I disabled hibernation/sleep altogether that I can't swear to it.

If the ErP setting isn't giving you any instability issues, and you like sleep/hibernation, go for it.

Oh, one correction, when I shut down the Start button remains brightly lit as well. Video cards are fully dark though.


----------



## Qwinn

Wanted to say I appreciate the conversation about SIV and LCD/OSD panels. Led to me discovering the AIDA SensorPanel - never even knew it was there. Worked on it for a while, came up with this:



Very nifty. Will enjoy this for a while, then will give SIV a try if I wind up needing more.


----------



## NeeqOne

My PC will not post. The MB displays qcode 00 and the CPU led by the ATX is on. This happened after I tried copying BIOS 1 to BIOS 2. I have disconnected everything and tried BIOS flashback but the problem still exist. At the moment I do not know if the MB or CPU faulty. Any help in diagnosing the problem is very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> My PC will not post. The MB displays qcode 00 and the CPU led by the ATX is on. This happened after I tried copying BIOS 1 to BIOS 2. I have disconnected everything and tried BIOS flashback but the problem still exist. At the moment I do not know if the MB or CPU faulty. Any help in diagnosing the problem is very much appreciated. Thanks.


Which BIOS's did you have on 1 and 2? And what method did you use to try to copy it? I'm assuming the BIOS Flashback copy method from within the BIOS itself.

Were you overclocked when you did the copy? If you had any instability at all, that could have caused it. Best to load optimized defaults before using a procedure like that.

Did you turn off the PSU, let all the power drain out?

Were your attempts to recover via flash done by the USB method with a file named R5E.CAP in the root directoy with the computer powered off and pressing the ROG connect button? If so, when you tried, did the ROG connect button and the light on the USB flash/blink at all?

I've not done this myself, but I have heard of problems like this being recovered by removing the BIOS battery, waiting a while then reinstalling it. Might have to flash again after that.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Which BIOS's did you have on 1 and 2? And what method did you use to try to copy it? I'm assuming the BIOS Flashback copy method from within the BIOS itself.
> 
> Were you overclocked when you did the copy? If you had any instability at all, that could have caused it. Best to load optimized defaults before using a procedure like that.
> 
> Did you turn off the PSU, let all the power drain out?
> 
> Were your attempts to recover via flash done by the USB method with a file named R5E.CAP in the root directoy with the computer powered off and pressing the ROG connect button? If so, when you tried, did the ROG connect button and the light on the USB flash/blink at all?
> 
> I've not done this myself, but I have heard of problems like this being recovered by removing the BIOS battery, waiting a while then reinstalling it. Might have to flash again after that.


The system wasn't overclocked during the copying. I loaded the default parameters and used the PC for a while.

I switched off the PSU and even disconnected the cable.

I guess I didn't do the flashback right. I didn't rename the file as you indicated above. I just did that and it flashed successfully. At least the PC boot and goes through the other qcode but I can't into the BIOS. It keeps restart. Again, it is not stuck at the CPU led.

System back online again. Everything working at the moment.


----------



## KedarWolf

Do you think a Strix Gaming https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/ would be a huge downgrade from a R5E if I'm never going to do more then tri-sli?









Not sure if I could get 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache on it like I did on my Rampage. They only have just come out for sale and not much info on OC results.









Edit: Might do better then 2666MHZ with my 128GB Corsair 3000 RAM though, has 8x16GB kits as high as 3333 in the QVL list.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> You would see this under a warm restart as well. Fast Startup makes no difference on warm restarts. You probably don't see the logos when resuming after a full shutdown with Fast Startup enabled, as it is just waking from hibernation, though it's been so long since I disabled hibernation/sleep altogether that I can't swear to it.
> 
> If the ErP setting isn't giving you any instability issues, and you like sleep/hibernation, go for it.
> 
> Oh, one correction, when I shut down the Start button remains brightly lit as well. Video cards are fully dark though.


I'm going to leave ERP enabled, the few bits and pieces I read said it was good for the environment. Works for me.

Any reference I made to improved boot times was complete nonsense. I've edited original post to reflect that.

Good to see you're having fun with LCD panels. I'm getting quite obsessive with mine.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Do you think a Strix Gaming https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X99-GAMING/ would be a huge downgrade from a R5E if I'm never going to do more then tri-sli?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I could get 4.6GHZ CPU, 4.4 cache on it like I did on my Rampage. They only have just come out for sale and not much info on OC results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might do better then 2666MHZ with my 128GB Corsair 3000 RAM though, has 8x16GB kits as high as 3333 in the QVL list.


hmmmm... quite a question there...

i think it would be a mild downgrade... IMHO, i think that the strix x99, is not THAT worthy... maybe, MAYBE because of the Aura thingy that makes it look somehow funky, but overall, the Rampage is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY sturdier.... i actually dont even consider the Edition 10 an upgrade... but, maybe im wrong... maybe the strix x99 is a real champ and all that... and maybe the Edition 10 is even more of a champ...

just think twice before buying a strix and ask yourself: is it worth it?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hmmmm... quite a question there...
> 
> i think it would be a mild downgrade... IMHO, i think that the strix x99, is not THAT worthy... maybe, MAYBE because of the Aura thingy that makes it look somehow funky, but overall, the Rampage is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY sturdier.... i actually dont even consider the Edition 10 an upgrade... but, maybe im wrong... maybe the strix x99 is a real champ and all that... and maybe the Edition 10 is even more of a champ...
> 
> just think twice before buying a strix and ask yourself: is it worth it?


I see merit in what your saying, I saw on a multiple review website the R5E got 96% for overclocking and the Strix got 90%.

Now I'm not sure why, but my gut tells me the Strix would do well. OC socket, newer technology, even onboard USB 3.1 and you have no idea how often I make various USB install disks and with my R5E on a 3.0 drive I'm pushing 15 minutes for say a Win 10 USB.

I'm really tempted to try it. It's a few hundred dollars cheaper and I think would perform likely very close to my old, maybe even in some ways better like my RAM overclock.









I can RMA my R5E, IF ASUS replaces it go back to it if my OC is really suffering, sell the Strix,if it OCs comparably, sell the R5E and wait for the Haswell-E reboot. I have about $2500 CAD next spring in a lump sum to put towards it.









I think I've pretty much talked myself into trying the Strix.









P.S. I get tired of the same old and like experimenting and trying new things so to me it's an adventure, not a risk.


----------



## thrgk

So I was stable using Asus OC thing in bios at 4.4, but wanted to try and get 4.5 with "my own settings". I am currently just at same 44x multi with same voltage, with cache and ram default.

When I go to run stress tests, after a minute or so my computer reboots without any errors showing.

Any idea why? Instability or? Seems weird just to go "boom" and off and reboot without BSOD or stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> My PC will not post. The MB displays qcode 00 and the CPU led by the ATX is on. This happened after I tried copying BIOS 1 to BIOS 2. I have disconnected everything and tried BIOS flashback but the problem still exist. At the moment I do not know if the MB or CPU faulty. Any help in diagnosing the problem is very much appreciated. Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So I was stable using Asus OC thing in bios at 4.4, but wanted to try and get 4.5 with "my own settings". I am currently just at same 44x multi with same voltage, with cache and ram default.
> 
> When I go to run stress tests, after a minute or so my computer reboots without any errors showing.
> 
> Any idea why? Instability or? Seems weird just to go "boom" and off and reboot without BSOD or stuff.


a blackout like that is either OCP or bad ram OC.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a blackout like that is either OCP or bad ram OC.


My PC is working again. The issue was a corrupted BIOS. I was able to flash a new BIOS using the ROG Connect.


----------



## thrgk

How long do you recommend to run aida64? Currently at 4.5 hours at 45multi and 43 cache. 1.25/1.23v.

Ram is not oc'ed just cpu and cache.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a blackout like that is either OCP or bad ram OC.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> How long do you recommend to run aida64? Currently at 4.5 hours at 45multi and 43 cache. 1.25/1.23v.
> 
> Ram is not oc'ed just cpu and cache.


I'd give it at least 8 hours. Seen it fail in hour 6 sometimes.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

New Rampage V Extreme 10 Edition

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/introducing-rampage-v-edition-10/


----------



## SuprUsrStan

As I said over in the Computex picture thread, I think the original RVE looks better than the new one. The new one looks too Gamer-ish and something Gigabyte or MSI would put out rather than Asus.

Rampage V Extreme


Rampage V Extreme Spray painted Black


Rampage V Extreme 10 Edition


With the ThunderboltEX 3 attachment, it brings a Rev1 RVE up to par with a RVEE10 board giving USB 3.1 and Thunderbolt 3 in a USB-C connector. The website lists the RVE as supported and compatible.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessories/ThunderboltEX-3/


----------



## Kimir

I like the new I/O.


----------



## shampoo911

i just want that DAC...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - the IO panel is a nice touch. I do think one can use TOO MUCH color bling tho. Gladly, you can switch the lights off.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - the IO panel is a nice touch. I do think one can use TOO MUCH color bling tho. Gladly, you can switch the lights off.


Is it a revamped version or the new X99 Boardwell-E board?


----------



## DiaTommy

Hey guys, new to this Thread, glad to find people with the same stuff like me









So I build my new PC for 4K video editing, 5960X, 32GB RAM (soon a) 1080 GTX, all the good stuff. And so far, besides some (heartattack-inducing) error codes at the beginning, everything went relatively smooth.

Buuut theres this little problem with my boot order, the Mobo doesnt see that I did changes to the bootorder and I have to manually boot-override every time I start my PC. Any ideas what I could do?

Also, you guys got some good overclocking guides for my 5960X beast?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaTommy*
> 
> Hey guys, new to this Thread, glad to find people with the same stuff like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I build my new PC for 4K video editing, 5960X, 32GB RAM (soon a) 1080 GTX, all the good stuff. And so far, besides some (heartattack-inducing) error codes at the beginning, everything went relatively smooth.
> 
> Buuut theres this little problem with my boot order, the Mobo doesnt see that I did changes to the bootorder and I have to manually boot-override every time I start my PC. Any ideas what I could do?
> 
> Also, you guys got some good overclocking guides for my 5960X beast?


These are my settings for 4.6CPU, 4.4 cache, 128GB RAm at 2666MHZ. BIOS screenshots.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599870/5960x-at-4-6ghz-rampage-v-extreme-bios-screens

Jpmboy has posts with zip files of BIOS screens of adaptive/offset voltage settings though I find I get a better OC with Fully Manual instead of adaptive etc.









But I think I'm abandoning this thread for now as I wrecked my R5E and need to see if ASUS will RMA it.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> These are my settings for 4.6CPU, 4.4 cache, 128GB RAm at 2666MHZ. BIOS screenshots.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599870/5960x-at-4-6ghz-rampage-v-extreme-bios-screens
> 
> Jpmboy has posts with zip files of BIOS screens of adaptive/offset voltage settings though I find I get a better OC with Fully Manual instead of adaptive etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'm abandoning this thread for now as I wrecked my R5E and need to see if ASUS will RMA it.


whoa dude what happened?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaTommy*
> 
> Hey guys, new to this Thread, glad to find people with the same stuff like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I build my new PC for 4K video editing, 5960X, 32GB RAM (soon a) 1080 GTX, all the good stuff. And so far, besides some (heartattack-inducing) error codes at the beginning, everything went relatively smooth.
> 
> Buuut theres this little problem with my boot order, the Mobo doesnt see that I did changes to the bootorder and I have to manually boot-override every time I start my PC. Any ideas what I could do?
> Also, you guys got some good overclocking guides for my 5960X beast?


On the boot page scroll down to HD priority. Set your boot drive as the first in that submenu.
Guides *HERE*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> These are my settings for 4.6CPU, 4.4 cache, 128GB RAm at 2666MHZ. BIOS screenshots.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599870/5960x-at-4-6ghz-rampage-v-extreme-bios-screens
> 
> Jpmboy has posts with zip files of BIOS screens of adaptive/offset voltage settings though I find I get a better OC with Fully Manual instead of adaptive etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I'm abandoning this thread for now as I wrecked my R5E and need to see if ASUS will RMA it.


dude - you gotta come back when you get the new board!


----------



## AdamK47

What are you guys using for settings with the 6950X. I set 1.20V in the BIOS and it still shows up as 1.248V at idle in both the BIOS and in AIDA64. What a safe L3 cache voltage and system agent voltage?


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> As I said over in the Computex picture thread, I think the original RVE looks better than the new one. The new one looks too Gamer-ish and something Gigabyte or MSI would put out rather than Asus.


My thoughts exactly...too much bling there.







Well, after all, it's a "Republic of Gamers" brand board, but previously the Rampage was targeted for extreme enthusiasts...am I wrong if I say this board is targeted for gamer kiddos. *looking at my RVE and RIVE BE*


----------



## shampoo911

i actually considered on switching to the new Edition 10... just for the conectivity... but... too much RGB...


----------



## Kimir

You can turn off the led tho, I do so on my R4BE and R5E already.


----------



## PipJones

Hi All, I'm back ...

I've replaced my 5820k with a 5930k. I managed to convince a friend to go X99 and buy my CPU.

Two days in, I can't get a good stable 100 strap o/c with this memory running at 2800 timings (as per the 5820k). I have to change "DRAM timing control -> Rampage Tweak -> Mode 1" in order to achieve stability. Mode 1 drops memory performance.

Sticking with 125 strap yields some interesting results!



And not to shabby temps and voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can turn off the led tho, I do so on my R4BE and R5E already.


same here. Lot's of RED in the R4BE and R5E. At least the new R5E let's you choose a color if you must have lights.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, so, having gotten a stable OC on my core, cache and memory, I'm looking to milk just a little more OC out of my 2x980tis. My problem is adding voltage does absolutely nothing for me. At stock voltage and 125% power, I can boost to 1455Mhz stable, but I can't climb even one bin higher regardless of how much voltage or power I add. Is there any settings on our motherboard that could explain or help? I've tried PCI Amplitude to Higher, and Gen3 presets 2 and 3, but no good. Anything I'm missing, or tips other than putting my cards on water which I can't afford atm?

I'm only like 7 fps away from making jmpboy's Heaven top 30 list (best is 193.2 FPS so far), dangit, so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Menthol

Qwinn,
Good to see your benching something instead of stability runs
Settings on the M/B isn't going to clock your GPU's any higher, once you've reached maximum over clock go for efficiency, minimum processes running, nvidia driver settings, nvidia inspector, etc. your system has 8 fps in there somewhere


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ok, so, having gotten a stable OC on my core, cache and memory, I'm looking to milk just a little more OC out of my 2x980tis. My problem is adding voltage does absolutely nothing for me. At stock voltage and 125% power, I can boost to 1455Mhz stable, but I can't climb even one bin higher regardless of how much voltage or power I add. Is there any settings on our motherboard that could explain or help? I've tried PCI Amplitude to Higher, and Gen3 presets 2 and 3, but no good. Anything I'm missing, or tips other than putting my cards on water which I can't afford atm?
> 
> I'm only like 7 fps away from making jmpboy's Heaven top 30 list (best is 193.2 FPS so far), dangit, so any tips would be appreciated.


like Menthol said... once you get a solid OC on the cpu and ram.... the rest is from the cards. With Heaven 4.0, you really need to have the CPU at as high a clock as possible. Set high power plan or disable speedstep, Read the OP in the Valley thread for useful driver tweaks. Set the clocks on your cards with K-boost enabled in PX or use ASUS gpu tweak and hit the "Always 3D clocks" button. Then, with these cards sometimes higher frequency and certainly more voltage on the core and vram leads to error correction and a lower score.. so higher is not always faster - no really! It's a maxwell peculiarity.
In NV inspector, there not much you can do since LOD tweaks are not allowed (hence the need for a screenshot of the rock walkway). It's at 197.8 right now....
Top 30 on the way!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like Menthol said... once you get a solid OC on the cpu and ram.... the rest is from the cards. With Heaven 4.0, you really need to have the CPU at as high a clock as possible. Set high power plan or disable speedstep, Read the OP in the Valley thread for useful driver tweaks. Set the clocks on your cards with K-boost enabled in PX or use ASUS gpu tweak and hit the "Always 3D clocks" button. Then, with these cards sometimes higher frequency and certainly more voltage on the core and vram leads to error correction and a lower score.. so higher is not always faster - no really! It's a maxwell peculiarity.
> In NV inspector, there not much you can do since LOD tweaks are not allowed (hence the need for a screenshot of the rock walkway). It's at 197.8 right now....
> Top 30 on the way!


Thanks jmpboy! The Valley thread had the sort of thing I was looking for, I had already done these:

>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Vertical sync changed to off

But not these:

>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> "Adjust image settings with preview" - Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance.

That gets me to 195.0. Argh! That's with my GPUs overclocked to 1480Mhz, which isn't long term stable but it gets me through a Heaven bench or three. Any higher than that, and nope, can't pass a Heaven Bench. I can also probably survive a bench at 4.5Ghz CPU (unknown for sure, haven't tried it with 4.2 cache before), so will try that. Hopefully that gets me another 3 FPS.

I guess I should be happy that I can get relatively close to the list (189.2 FPS) on my 24/7 overclock.

EDIT: Arrrgghh... 4.5 CPU only gets me to 195.7! Not even a full 1 FPS? Robbed. So close, but I can't see what else I can do. Memory clocks on the GPU won't complete a bench at any higher than 8000Mhz (which is my completely stable OC).

EDIT 2: Realtime priority gets me to 195.9. Bleah. Don't see where I can get any higher without setting up a bare-bones benching Windows install, which I'm not really inclined to do at this point (seeing as it would have to go on the Intel 750 for best results, can't just throw it on the spare SSD). Oh well. Was fun trying.

EDIT 3: Actually, the one thing I didn't try was using PX or GPU Tweak, I've always used Afterburner. Can those actually make a couple FPS difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Thanks jmpboy! The Valley thread had the sort of thing I was looking for, I had already done these:
> 
> >Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
> >Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
> >Vertical sync changed to off
> 
> But not these:
> 
> >Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> > "Adjust image settings with preview" - Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance.
> 
> That gets me to 195.0. Argh! That's with my GPUs overclocked to 1480Mhz, which isn't long term stable but it gets me through a Heaven bench or three. Any higher than that, and nope, can't pass a Heaven Bench. I can also probably survive a bench at 4.5Ghz CPU (unknown for sure, haven't tried it with 4.2 cache before), so will try that. Hopefully that gets me another 3 FPS.
> 
> I guess I should be happy that I can get relatively close to the list (189.2 FPS) on my 24/7 overclock.
> 
> EDIT: Arrrgghh... 4.5 CPU only gets me to 195.7! Not even a full 1 FPS? Robbed. So close, but I can't see what else I can do. Memory clocks on the GPU won't complete a bench at any higher than 8000Mhz (which is my completely stable OC).
> 
> EDIT 2: Realtime priority gets me to 195.9. Bleah. Don't see where I can get any higher without setting up a bare-bones benching Windows install, which I'm not really inclined to do at this point (seeing as it would have to go on the Intel 750 for best results, can't just throw it on the spare SSD). Oh well. Was fun trying.


be sure to use k-boost, and set high performance. C-states disabled (this does lower bench scores when enabled) 195 is nothing to sneeze at you know.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> be sure to use k-boost, and set high performance. C-states disabled (this does lower bench scores when enabled) 195 is nothing to sneeze at you know.


High performance was on (well, it's always on, but I brought min processor state back up to 100%), C-States are permanently disabled now as I'm back on adaptive. I actually asked about k-boost in my last edit... that or the GPU Tweak thing you mentioned... can they actually add a couple of FPS? I've always used Afterburner. Does it have any sort of equivalent? If not, why is AB so popular? The OSD?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> High performance was on (well, it's always on, but I brought min processor state back up to 100%), C-States are permanently disabled now as I'm back on adaptive. I actually asked about k-boost in my last edit... that or the GPU Tweak thing you mentioned... can they actually add a couple of FPS? I've always used Afterburner. Does it have any sort of equivalent? If not, why is AB so popular? The OSD?


I've found PX to be much more useful than AB on max well cards for benching. AB is popular because it has many features and work for more than just NV cards. The OSD is real nice too.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I've found PX to be much more useful than AB on max well cards for benching. AB is popular because it has many features and work for more than just NV cards. The OSD is real nice too.


Ok, I've tried it. Not noticing any performance gain so far on my first quick bench, but one odd thing is that K Boost only seems to be affecting my GPU1. It's maxed out even at idle, while GPU2 is still downclocked to 135Mhz at idle. I have syncing set up as it defaults in PX, and if I click to select GPU 2, it shows as K Boost already enabled. Am I doing something wrong?

EDIT: So ran a few more benches. With K Boost on (at least for the 1 GPU), I'm still maxing out at the exact same FPS, 195.8. Oh well. I'll leave it installed to give you guys a chance to tell me if I'm doing anything wrong, then will go back to AB. One thing I dislike is that I seem to actually have to fire PX up to get it to apply my OC, even though I have start on windows enabled.


----------



## tistou77

Last bios 0050 for BW-E

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=112693&page=5


----------



## thrgk

How long shold I run Google stress test to know of my ram is stable ? Ran it for an hour and it passed. Is an hour enough?

Thanks !


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How long shold I run Google stress test to know of my ram is stable ? Ran it for an hour and it passed. Is an hour enough?
> 
> Thanks !


Ram overclock verification thread suggests two hours but some say an hour is fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, an hour is fine for less than or = 32GB.


----------



## thrgk

Any third or second timings I can tighten? Gonna try for 14 - 13 - 13- 27 - 1 and see, currently 1 hour linux stress test app stable.


----------



## PipJones

It's been an interesting few days ...

I replaced my 5820 with a 5930 and could not get it to o/c with any stability. Old issues with Memory dropping out and USB ports failing seemed to have increased too. Plus, very strange things going on with the SMBus ...

Convinced the board was faulty I rang the place I bought it from (12 months and 1 day ago) and was told the motherboard was EOLF since September 2015, zero stock and it would be a 28 day turnaround warranty repair.

Slightly disgruntled I decided to box it all up and drive to the store (Scan, Bolton, UK). Front desk could not have been any nicer. They agreed to replace the board right there and then, no fuss. Oh, and would I like the memory exchanging too?

Sadly, I was told the "no stock, EOLF" story - again. Penny dropped. Wrong part number. They were looking at the original RVE without the USB3.1 addon.

Within ten minutes I was out the door with BNIB RVE and RAM.

Bravo Scan! First class customer support.

It's all back together now, no USB ports failing and machine is stable. It's only my kind of stable, 1hr stress test is good enough for me.

BIOS:3101
Load optimised defaults and set:
XMP
Strap: 125
CPU: 4375 (35x)
Cache: 4125 (33x)
CPU Core Voltage: Offset
CPU Core Voltage: +0.290
CPU Cache Voltage: Offset
CPU Cache Voltage: +0.310
DDR4-3000 running at BIOS presets for 2800 Samsung 4x4 Single Sided (the lower voltage one listed at 1.5v)
etc.

(insert image failing ...)

Stable_4375_4125.png 755k .png file


Some questions, BIOS screen shots attached for CPU and RAM settings:

1. 5930 will not go to 4250 Cache with stability while maintaining sub 1.25v. It will boot and benchmark, stress test fails in < 1 minute. Any advice?

2. System will not boot at 100 strap, nothing. Set memory profile to XMP, change strap to 100 and leave everything else on "Auto". What am I missing?

3. DRAM "Rampage Tweak" -> Mode 2 (Performance). I can't get this to stick. As soon as I enable it - instability is introduced. Any advice? This is the setting I really want to get stable as it seems to yield the best memory performance improvement.

BIOS_3101.zip 2996k .zip file


Thanks for any advice


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> The fun I've had this week ...
> 
> 
> 
> All combined, Intel XTU has dropped 10 degrees.
> 
> Next!


Updating this post, just in case anyone wants to throw things at me? Or just point and laugh?









This was my 5820k after using "Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Liquid Metal" for 6 months approx (2015.11.19 -> 2016.06.01)

It did come off with TIM remover and elbow grease.

IMG_20160531_124915.jpg 151k .jpg file


I'm not using it again.


----------



## rolldog

Ok, it's been quite a while since I was on this forum. Because of some other things, I had to put my new build on thee back burner for a few weeks months, but started working on it again a couple weeks ago and am now running a leak test. I was reading through the manual for the RVE because I remember hearing that I would be able to use an NVMe PCI SSD and an M.2 SSD, which I couldn't do with the X99 Deluxe. But reading through the manual, I saw where the M.2 shares lanes with another PCI slot, and I think it was slot 5. Does anyone know if I'll be able to use an M.2 SSD, an Intel NVMe SSD, and have 2 GPUs running SLI? I'm running an i7-5860x, which will give me 40 lanes, but will any of these components share a lane where I won't be able to run these at the same time?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Ok, it's been quite a while since I was on this forum. Because of some other things, I had to put my new build on thee back burner for a few weeks months, but started working on it again a couple weeks ago and am now running a leak test. I was reading through the manual for the RVE because I remember hearing that I would be able to use an NVMe PCI SSD and an M.2 SSD, which I couldn't do with the X99 Deluxe. But reading through the manual, I saw where the M.2 shares lanes with another PCI slot, and I think it was slot 5. Does anyone know if I'll be able to use an M.2 SSD, an Intel NVMe SSD, and have 2 GPUs running SLI? I'm running an i7-5860x, which will give me 40 lanes, but will any of these components share a lane where I won't be able to run these at the same time?


yes, no problem. I'm running a M.2 SSD and an Intel PCIE 750.. with 2 GPUs. the PCIE card is in the bottom slot. All works well.


----------



## cookiesowns

has anyone tried the new 3101 bios? What are the results?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> has anyone tried the new 3101 bios? What are the results?


I'm running on it. Prior to it, I was running on 2101 with memory OC'd to 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35-CR1. Right around the time 3101 came out, I decided that that memory OC wasn't entirely stable (mostly, not completely) but that lowering command rate to CR2 worked fine. When I tried it with CR1 on 3101, it wouldn't boot at all, but CR2 has worked fine ever since.

3101 also gave a significant improvement to memory performance all by itself, per Aida benchmark:

2101 at CR1: 64k reads
2101 at CR2: 63k reads
3101 at CR2: 66k reads

L3 cache R/W/C all got better on 3101 too, by about 3-5%. No change on L1 or L2.

I think it may well take either a little more voltage (even at XMP settings) or some loosening of timings to get stable on 3101 due to this higher performance, however, the performance boost itself seems large enough to more than compensate for the necessary loosening/voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> has anyone tried the new 3101 bios? What are the results?


IMO, depends on what bios you are currently using. If 1701 - stay with it. 3101 is the latest for BW-E. So, for that reason I flashed to it. It seems that the memory management in 3101 is inferior to 1701 with a 5960X. With the 6950X... well, no ram magic for me so far. 3200 is requiring T2.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, depends on what bios you are currently using. If 1701 - stay with it. 3101 is the latest for BW-E. So, for that reason I flashed to it. It seems that the memory management in 3101 is inferior to 1701 with a 5960X. With the 6950X... well, no ram magic for me so far. 3200 is requiring T2.


Good to know jpmboy


----------



## jincuteguy

So who's here already bought the new 6950X cpu for $1800?


----------



## shampoo911

some dude posted a link for a new R5E bios.. i downloaded it, but im scared to install it... looks shady as hell...

BIOS VER. 0050

if anyone has installed it, please post results


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> some dude posted a link for a new R5E bios.. i downloaded it, but im scared to install it... looks shady as hell...
> 
> BIOS VER. 0050
> 
> if anyone has installed it, please post results


It is for BW-E and the last is the 0015


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It is for BW-E and the last is the 0015


why is it not on the support section of the rampage website?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> why is it not on the support section of the rampage website?


Bios unofficial, like those of Shammy, at the beginning of the R5E


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> some dude posted a link for a new R5E bios.. i downloaded it, but im scared to install it... looks shady as hell...


Hello

LOL. Stating a BIOS posted by elmor looks shady. That's funny as hell.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> some dude posted a link for a new R5E bios.. i downloaded it, but im scared to install it... looks shady as hell...
> 
> BIOS VER. 0050
> 
> if anyone has installed it, please post results


It's an "OC" bios - unofficial
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LOL. Stating a BIOS posted by elmor looks shady. That's funny as hell.


I know - right?


----------



## tistou77

Do you think that we can put the waterblock on the Rampage V Edition 10 (as for R5E) for the MOS (if Ek waterblock planned to do, of course) ?

I ask myself, because with the R5E, have to heat the heat pipe to "disengage" from the rear block, there with the LED, it will be possible ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's an "OC" bios - unofficial
> I know - right?


Well, on his defense, not everyone knows Elmor or the other guys as such. You've to be interested in benching to know those names.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, on his defense, not everyone knows Elmor or the other guys as such. You've to be interested in benching to know those names.


fair enough. I've had Elmor's non-k unlock bios on the M8E for a very long time. With the exception of the AVX issue - unavoidable - it's very solid!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO, depends on what bios you are currently using. If 1701 - stay with it. 3101 is the latest for BW-E. So, for that reason I flashed to it. It seems that the memory management in 3101 is inferior to 1701 with a 5960X. With the 6950X... well, no ram magic for me so far. 3200 is requiring T2.


I thought tweak 2 was for performance and tweak 1 was for compatibility ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I thought tweak 2 was for performance and tweak 1 was for compatibility ?


lol, command rate 2. Tweak mode 1 = more "accommodating" for compatibility as you know. MOde 2 is higher performance. And now we have.. mode 3....?









okay - now we're getting somewhere:

cachemem.png 105k .png file


With cache at 3800, still CR2. Write speeds on the 6950X are very impressive.

(sorry - for some reason pic upload has not been working in the mornings for the last few days.







)


----------



## mus1mus

So, where is this OC Bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So, where is this OC Bios?


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=448742#post448742


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks as always.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And now we have.. mode 3....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry - for some reason pic upload has not been working in the mornings for the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What is mode 3? I spotted that the other day, benched and wasn't impressed.

AND

I still can't get mode 2 cold boot stable

Grrrrr ....


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, on his defense, not everyone knows Elmor or the other guys as such. You've to be interested in benching to know those names.


yeah well... perks of not knowing everyone on the forum...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yeah well... perks of not knowing everyone on the forum...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no...

like this:


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no...
> 
> like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


from now on...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> from now on...


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no...
> 
> like this:


----------



## D3LTA KING

You guys are too much LOL


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi, Jpmboy.

What about temps with stress tests in 6950x???

Could you post an IBT for example at 4.4GHz???

Best regards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi, Jpmboy.
> 
> What about temps with stress tests in 6950x???
> 
> Could you post an IBT for example at 4.4GHz???
> 
> Best regards.


I'm gonna have to say that it's a rigged question... on the 6950X you control the frequency that AVX executes on. right now I'm running core 44, AVX 41, Cache 38, ram 3200.
Give Raja's article a read: http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/


----------



## vmanuelgm

Thanks Jpm...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks Jpm...


yeah, at 4.1 AVX IBT is running high 50s low 60s (3 cores in the low 60s). x265 1080P (pretty hot and a more representative stress):

my 5960X was doing 43 score @ 4.7/4.2, temps on the same cooling the same (and IBT runs the same as x265 1080P)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, at 4.1 AVX IBT is running high 50s low 60s (3 cores in the low 60s). x265 1080P (pretty hot and a more representative stress):
> 
> my 5960X was doing 43 score @ 4.7/4.2, temps on the same cooling the same (and IBT runs the same as x265 1080P)


You mind disabling two cores and running X265 @1080 and 4K?

I'm still trying to see if BW-E is worth it for the IPC gains. But by judging the max clocks, I'm thinking it's moot


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Do you think that we can put the waterblock on the Rampage V Edition 10 (as for R5E) for the MOS (if Ek waterblock planned to do, of course) ?
> 
> I ask myself, because with the R5E, have to heat the heat pipe to "disengage" from the rear block, there with the LED, it will be possible ?


I asked this question on the EK product forum and they said that the R5E block will NOT work with the Edition 10, but they are developing a block for it.

As for installing a mosfet block, based on the pictures that have been leaked it looks to have the same heatpipe construction. Nobody will know for sure, though, until it hits stores on June 17.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I asked this question on the EK product forum and they said that the R5E block will NOT work with the Edition 10, but they are developing a block for it.
> 
> As for installing a mosfet block, based on the pictures that have been leaked it looks to have the same heatpipe construction. Nobody will know for sure, though, until it hits stores on June 17.


I have had the same answer from Ek Waterblock









Indeed, it would be the same as the R5E for the MOS block, I am wondering how we can heat up to remove it








We will wait for the availabilty and feedback on net


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> You mind disabling two cores and running X265 @1080 and 4K?
> 
> I'm still trying to see if BW-E is worth it for the IPC gains. But by judging the max clocks, I'm thinking it's moot


there is an IPC improvement, but you know, the 6950X is all about more cores.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there is an IPC improvement, but you know, the 6950X is all about more cores.


Well yeah... But if the IPC gains doesn't make up for the max OC deficit it defeats the purpose of BW-E for me.

I want the cores for my daily driver, but I also don't want to lose IPC for games that rely on single thread performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well yeah... But if the IPC gains doesn't make up for the max OC deficit it defeats the purpose of BW-E for me.
> 
> I want the cores for my daily driver, but I also don't want to lose IPC for games that rely on single thread performance.


so that's where the preferred core (marked with an asterisk come into _play_ ). http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/2/

but no, a 10 core is not gonna match the single core perf of a 5960x at a higher freq (at least this 6950X is not gonna beat my 5960x at 1 core).. .and the 5960x can't match a 6700K in that regard.


----------



## xarot

So I guess the C1 slot of my RVE is gone.









I inspected the pins of the RAM slot and found nothing, neither from the CPU socket, no bent pins. Flashed latest BIOS. Tried two different density sticks there. Completely removed waterblock screws so no over-tightening. BIOS can detect there is RAM in the slot but doesn't report any speed or size. RMA time?

I think I saw RAM channels dropping at some point months ago occasionally and had severe cold boot issues a while ago...might have caused by a bad slot alltogether?

Just got my 6900K so now I'll have to wait maybe a month before I get a new one...









I hope it's not the CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so that's where the preferred core (marked with an asterisk come into _play_ ). http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/2/
> 
> but no, a 10 core is not gonna match the single core perf of a 5960x at a higher freq (at least this 6950X is not gonna beat my 5960x at 1 core).. .and the 5960x can't match a 6700K in that regard.


And things go downhill from there.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So I guess the C1 slot of my RVE is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inspected the pins of the RAM slot and found nothing, neither from the CPU socket, no bent pins. Flashed latest BIOS. Tried two different density sticks there. Completely removed waterblock screws so no over-tightening. BIOS can detect there is RAM in the slot but doesn't report any speed or size. RMA time?
> 
> I think I saw RAM channels dropping at some point months ago occasionally and had severe cold boot issues a while ago...might have caused by a bad slot alltogether?
> 
> Just got my 6900K so now I'll have to wait maybe a month before I get a new one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not the CPU?


To me, this sounds like it could potentially be a memory training issue.

I've been fighting similar issues over the past few weeks. Already returned and replaced Motherboard and RAM, new system exhibits same symptoms.

Apologies if this is something you've tried already:

Set default XMP profile
Set voltages to Auto for both eventual and training DRAM voltages
Set Asus DRAM tweak to "Mode 1" (for compatibility, mode 2 is performance)

Disable fast cold boots
Enable memory training

This appears to yield best stability for memory detection.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> To me, this sounds like it could potentially be a memory training issue.
> 
> I've been fighting similar issues over the past few weeks. Already returned and replaced Motherboard and RAM, new system exhibits same symptoms.
> 
> Apologies if this is something you've tried already:
> 
> Set default XMP profile
> Set voltages to Auto for both eventual and training DRAM voltages
> Set Asus DRAM tweak to "Mode 1" (for compatibility, mode 2 is performance)
> 
> Disable fast cold boots
> Enable memory training
> 
> This appears to yield best stability for memory detection.


Thanks for your help. I tried everything once more, swapped memory around, reseated CPU twice etc...I think it might actually not even be C1 slot causing the detection issue and could be related to A1 & B1 detection first...









The problem is that even with everything at stock and DRAM at 2133 MHz not all RAM is detected. I did not have this exact issue with my old 5960X and same motherboard and RAM kits..

Now I got maybe 8 out of 10 successfull cold boots with all RAM detected. Once I got one stick dropping out I wiggled the RAMs in the slots and boom, all detected again. This would indicate they will not even see the issue in RMA.

XMP doesn't even POST with 6900K, but I think XMP is not setting correct RAM voltage and timings at all.

Next I am going to reinstall the mobo in the case and see how it goes. At least I can "usually" boot. Maybe issue is with the CPU or socket contact in CPU are or RAM pins?

If there's one issue I HATE with Core i7s, it's RAM detection...seen it over the years way too much. One reason I am hesitant to OC the RAMs.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks for your help. I tried everything once more, swapped memory around, reseated CPU twice etc...I think it might actually not even be C1 slot causing the detection issue and could be related to A1 & B1 detection first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that even with everything at stock and DRAM at 2133 MHz not all RAM is detected. I did not have this exact issue with my old 5960X and same motherboard and RAM kits..
> 
> Now I got maybe 8 out of 10 successfull cold boots with all RAM detected. Once I got one stick dropping out I wiggled the RAMs in the slots and boom, all detected again. This would indicate they will not even see the issue in RMA.
> 
> XMP doesn't even POST with 6900K, but I think XMP is not setting correct RAM voltage and timings at all.
> 
> Next I am going to reinstall the mobo in the case and see how it goes. At least I can "usually" boot. Maybe issue is with the CPU or socket contact in CPU are or RAM pins?
> 
> If there's one issue I HATE with Core i7s, it's RAM detection...seen it over the years way too much. One reason I am hesitant to OC the RAMs.


No worries, good luck.

What kind of RAM is it? Have you tried loading one of the presets?

One thing I found last night is that my "new" board / RAM appears to like 0.100v difference between the two channels.

To boot reliably in Mode2 :

Old RAM needed: 1.400 -> 1.410v
New RAM (appears) to need: 1.360 -> 1.370

Both sets, Mode 1, Auto everything fine.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No worries, good luck.
> 
> What kind of RAM is it? Have you tried loading one of the presets?
> 
> One thing I found last night is that my "new" board / RAM appears to like 0.100v difference between the two channels.
> 
> To boot reliably in Mode2 :
> 
> Old RAM needed: 1.400 -> 1.410v
> New RAM (appears) to need: 1.360 -> 1.370
> 
> Both sets, Mode 1, Auto everything fine.


Didn't try those yet. Mobo is now in case, loop is up and running...so far, so good. Really strange. I suspect the DRAM detection issue will happen sooner or later again anyway, but let's see. Might jump to Rampage V Edition 10 when it's available.

I've always disabled CSM and Fast Boot due to issues (mainly because often I am not seeing the boot screen if those are enabled with my PG279Q monitor).

RAM is Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 4x8 GB CL15-17-17-15 1.35V. XMP doesn't POST at all on 6900K, but it seems that I can just use 100 strap on Broadwell-E at least to get into Windows and run CB with RAM at 3000 CL15-17-17-35-1.35V, which I couldn't do on 5960X without 125 strap. However I had the exact same detection issues with G.Skill DDR4-3200 4x4 GB CL16 1.35 V kit. That should rule out the RAM.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Didn't try those yet. Mobo is now in case, loop is up and running...so far, so good. Really strange. I suspect the DRAM detection issue will happen sooner or later again anyway, but let's see. Might jump to Rampage V Edition 10 when it's available.
> 
> I've always disabled CSM and Fast Boot due to issues (mainly because often I am not seeing the boot screen if those are enabled with my PG279Q monitor).
> 
> RAM is Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000 4x8 GB CL15-17-17-15 1.35V. XMP doesn't POST at all on 6900K, but it seems that I can just use 100 strap on Broadwell-E at least to get into Windows and run CB with RAM at 3000 CL15-17-17-35-1.35V, which I couldn't do on 5960X without 125 strap. However I had the exact same detection issues with G.Skill DDR4-3200 4x4 GB CL16 1.35 V kit. That should rule out the RAM.


We have similar RAM and similar issues. On my system, 100 strap on the 5960k appears to need between DRAM at 1.35v -> 1.37v - any more than that and the system will not boot.

Which Rampage tweak mode are you using?


----------



## Sem

ouch 1.4v

mine is atthe default 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm gonna have to say that it's a rigged question... on the 6950X you control the frequency that AVX executes on. right now I'm running core 44, AVX 41, Cache 38, ram 3200.
> Give Raja's article a read: http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/


Damm really wish this could be backported to Haswell-E

My 5960x is OCCT large data set stable at

4.4 1.168v
4.5 1.232v
4.6 1.264v

4.4 and 4.5 is also AVX2 stable at those voltages but 4.6 needs 1.280-1.296v to be AVX2 stable which is too high for my liking and the temps hit the mid to high 80s after 4-5 hours of encoding

would be pefect if i can leave it at 4.6 for gaming and windows and when i start x264/265 encoding it can drop down to 4.4


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> ouch 1.4v
> 
> mine is atthe default 1.2
> Damm really wish this could be backported to Haswell-E
> 
> My 5960x is OCCT large data set stable at
> 
> 4.4 1.168v
> 4.5 1.232v
> 4.6 1.264v
> 
> 4.4 and 4.5 is also AVX2 stable at those voltages but 4.6 needs 1.280-1.296v to be AVX2 stable which is too high for my liking and the temps hit the mid to high 80s after 4-5 hours of encoding
> 
> *would be pefect if i can leave it at 4.6 for gaming and windows and when i start x264/265 encoding it can drop down to 4.4
> *


You can do that now, with the Asus Thermal Control software.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can do that now, with the Asus Thermal Control software.


It would be better if this "option" could be integrated in the bios


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It would be better if this "option" could be integrated in the bios


Indeed, but for the time being, it does the job!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It would be better if this "option" could be integrated in the bios


AFAIK, the INtel-based solution is cpu and software based. ASUS TCA let's you do the same on HW-E (and BW-E of course!)


----------



## dansi

I got old HW-E cpu and first gen DDR4-2400 Micron ram. I need some 1.35v voltage to run at 2666.

Now we have faster 3200 ram.
If i buy that, will it helps me runs at higher speeds without raising too high voltages?

Is HW-E limited by its own IMC, or the DDR4 characteristics?


----------



## MR-e

Delicious, now to wait for new 3200C13 TZ kits


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Delicious, now to wait for new 3200C13 TZ kits


that is a handsome board!


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is a handsome board!


Omg I'm so tempted to return my Godlike board for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Omg I'm so tempted to return my Godlike board for that.


I'd return the godlike just because of the name.


----------



## MR-e

Hmm, I didn't notice when I took the picture earlier, but my RVE10 seems to be an oem like model? The only thing inside the box was the systemboard and I/O shield... The box didn't even have any art on it, just plain white lol. No DAC, cables, manual, driver cd - no nothing... Asus website don't even have driver download page yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't notice when I took the picture earlier, but my RVE10 seems to be an oem like model? The only thing inside the box was the systemboard and I/O shield... The box didn't even have any art on it, just plain white lol. No DAC, cables, manual, driver cd - no nothing... Asus website don't even have driver download page yet


comes with being first!


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't notice when I took the picture earlier, but my RVE10 seems to be an oem like model? The only thing inside the box was the systemboard and I/O shield... The box didn't even have any art on it, just plain white lol. No DAC, cables, manual, driver cd - no nothing... Asus website don't even have driver download page yet


Well given that IIRC it's not even supposed to be released until the 17th, that seems a fair assumption to make...


----------



## dansi

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/6/

Asus Thermal control tools, does it help with your OC?









Seems to work with HW-E too, and MS may patch such feature into W10 shortly.

But why no Z170?

From the sounds of it, works like Nvidia Maxwell/Pascal, drop clocks when hitting a certain temps target before it can CTD. Temps being the limiting factor.

I wonder if i can run 2 cores at 4.7Ghz at 1.3v and all cores at 4.4Ghz at 1.2v.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> comes with being first!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Well given that IIRC it's not even supposed to be released until the 17th, that seems a fair assumption to make...


Yea I guess, I just expected the driver cd & manual at the very least. Just sitting and twiddling my thumbs :S


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Yea I guess, I just expected the driver cd & manual at the very least. Just sitting and twiddling my thumbs :S


How'd you get it, anyway? All I've seen are pre-orders...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/31/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/6/
> ...
> From the sounds of it, works like Nvidia Maxwell/Pascal, drop clocks when hitting a certain temps target before it can CTD. Temps being the limiting factor.
> ...
> I wonder if i can run 2 cores at 4.7Ghz at 1.3v and all cores at 4.4Ghz at 1.2v.


You and me both, friend. You and me both.

And just when I thought I'd finally finished tweaking with my clocks...........


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Delicious, now to wait for new 3200C13 TZ kits


dude... i am so envious.... so so envious... that IS a great purchase... congrats!


----------



## PipJones

Finally got this 5930K stable.

125 Strap
DDR4-3000 using DDR4-2800 samsung timing preset and "Mode 2 (Performance)"
4375 CPU
4250 Cache
C-States enabled

CPU Core Voltage offset: 0.198
CPU Cache Voltage offset: 0.315
CPU System Agent Voltage offset: 0.312

Under load:
CPU: 1.2320v
Cache: 1.2531v


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Finally got this 5930K stable.
> 
> 125 Strap
> DDR4-3000 using DDR4-2800 samsung timing preset and "Mode 2 (Performance)"
> 4375 CPU
> 4250 Cache
> C-States enabled
> 
> CPU Core Voltage offset: 0.198
> CPU Cache Voltage offset: 0.315
> CPU System Agent Voltage offset: 0.312
> 
> Under load:
> CPU: 1.2320v
> Cache: 1.2531v


My ASUS X99-A II, 5930k, until I get my R5E and 5960x RMA'd.

4.5GHZ CPU, 4.250 cache, 128GB of Corsair LPX at 2666MHZ at 13-14-14-33 1T.

Log with temps running RealBench at 64GB of RAM for 15 minutes under water.

2.zip 6k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> My ASUS X99-A II, 5930k, until I get my R5E and 5960x RMA'd.
> 
> 4.5GHZ CPU, 4.250 cache, 128GB of Corsair LPX at 2666MHZ at 13-14-14-33 1T.
> 
> Log with temps running RealBench at 64GB of RAM for 15 minutes under water.


Nice. I do prefer that BIOS colour scheme. 

I thought the general consensus was to keep cache voltage below 1.25?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Nice. I do prefer that BIOS colour scheme.
> 
> I thought the general consensus was to keep cache voltage below 1.25?


I've read up to 1.3v is okay, and this is just a temp until I RMA my 5960x.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Yea I guess, I just expected the driver cd & manual at the very least. Just sitting and twiddling my thumbs :S


I'm looking at this board hard, switching one of our rigs from sabertooth x99. Been researching it a bit. Anything you found that is a game changer other than it is just hands down the prettiest board around? I know rgb, tough sockets, usb 3.1 both versions. Not sure about 4 way since pascal is not friendly with more than 2 GPUs. OC would definitely better than sabertooth. I don't see an oc panel on this one but was not really a fan of it.


----------



## MR-e

Nothing game changer that I can see so far. I haven't taken it out of the box yet cause there's no point without any drivers LOL.


----------



## Sem

Its seems my RVE is dead...

everything was fine turned it on today and notcied my soundcard wasnt being detected its in the 4th red slot as im using SLI

i removed the card tried it in another system and it works fine so i put it back in my RVE and now my system wont boot up at all even with it removed

all i get is a flashing amber light near the PCI-E on/off switches on the 4th switch and a debug code of 76

sigh


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Its seems my RVE is dead...
> 
> everything was fine turned it on today and notcied my soundcard wasnt being detected its in the 4th red slot as im using SLI
> 
> i removed the card tried it in another system and it works fine so i put it back in my RVE and now my system wont boot up at all even with it removed
> 
> all i get is a flashing amber light near the PCI-E on/off switches on the 4th switch and a debug code of 76
> 
> sigh


did you try completely cutting power off of it for a couple of minutes? Let everything drain.


----------



## Sem

well i turned off the switch at the psu when removing and installing the sound cards i also pressed the clear cmos button at the back and tried swithing bios

the systems currently been unplugged from the wall for around 30mins will try it now again

but i still think the board is fried


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> well i turned off the switch at the psu when removing and installing the sound cards i also pressed the clear cmos button at the back and tried swithing bios
> 
> the systems currently been unplugged from the wall for around 30mins will try it now again
> 
> but i still think the board is fried


when you plug the PSU back in , do a CLRCMOS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Its seems my RVE is dead...
> 
> everything was fine turned it on today and notcied my soundcard wasnt being detected its in the 4th red slot as im using SLI
> 
> i removed the card tried it in another system and it works fine so i put it back in my RVE and now my system wont boot up at all even with it removed
> 
> all i get is a flashing amber light near the PCI-E on/off switches on the 4th switch and a debug code of 76
> 
> sigh


Try flashing the BIOS as well, a corrupt BIOS can do that, or use the BIOS switch on the motherboard and try the second BIOS.


----------



## Sem

already tried a bios flash with bios flashback and tried switching to bios 2

i bought this from amazon in Oct/Nov 2014 and its already been replaced once cause a row of usb ports at the back wasnt working

i dont really want to deal with Asus RMA as ive heard enough horror stories and i dont fancy waiting 4 weeks + for them to then send me a refurb

going to try my luck with amazon if not will RMA this and sell the replacement

the pricing on the RV E10 is obscene in the UK so it looks like i might be going gigabyte for my next board

such as shame i love ROG


----------



## tistou77

Someone could explain these values, I do not really understand
I find 16.00A of the "Current Value" really "high" in idle



Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> already tried a bios flash with bios flashback and tried switching to bios 2
> 
> i bought this from amazon in Oct/Nov 2014 and its already been replaced once cause a row of usb ports at the back wasnt working
> 
> i dont really want to deal with Asus RMA as ive heard enough horror stories and i dont fancy waiting 4 weeks + for them to then send me a refurb
> 
> going to try my luck with amazon if not will RMA this and sell the replacement
> 
> the pricing on the RV E10 is obscene in the UK so it looks like i might be going gigabyte for my next board
> 
> such as shame i love ROG


I had trouble with BIOS 3101 and the pci-e lights flashing with my 5960x. I had to go back to 2101 but I don't think that's an option for a broadwell-e as you need the support from the newer bios's.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone could explain these values, I do not really understand
> I find 16.00A of the "Current Value" really "high" in idle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


At 16 amps at 12v that around 192 watts.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> At 16 amps at 12v that around 192 watts.


192W in idle
















For Info, SVID disabled

In load
Current Value : ~100A








Power Value : ~125W

If someone from Asus is able to explain these values


----------



## ondoy

i know you guys want this...


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you guys want this...


Did it come with a drivers CD?


----------



## Sem

damn looking good

but not worth the £200 extra comapred to the RVE


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you guys want this...


Never mind, drivers on asus.com now.


----------



## MR-e

Double post, sorry.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did it come with a drivers CD?


Ouch... that stings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you guys want this...


Can you post a shot of the accessories content please? It'll help with my RMA request. Thank you


----------



## xTesla1856

The Edition 10 is a sexy board no doubt, but I don't get why they would downgarde the I/O from the RVE ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Did it come with a drivers CD?


Hello

The drivers and software are on a USB stick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Can you post a shot of the accessories content please? It'll help with my RMA request. Thank you


Hello

The included accessories with my board match what is listed in the specifications at ASUS.com.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The drivers and software are on a USB stick.
> Hello
> 
> The included accessories with my board match what is listed in the specifications at ASUS.com.


I'm just curious, what is the size of the USB, how many GBs mean.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The included accessories with my board match what is listed in the specifications at ASUS.com.


That's not the case for me, here's a few pics of what I received.








I've requested RMA with the vendor.


----------



## PipJones

Could someone give me any recommendations for tweaking this RAM further?

It is this kit:

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> 192W in idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Info, SVID disabled
> 
> In load
> Current Value : ~100A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Value : ~125W
> 
> If someone from Asus is able to explain these values


would help to know where the "values" came from . What ever you are looking at, it is obviously incorrect data. Ignore it, it is an imaginary number.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> That's not the case for me, here's a few pics of what I received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've requested RMA with the vendor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Huh? where did get that box?


accessory box (below board) is full...


----------



## MR-e

JP, can I please get a quick snapshot of your accessories box? It'll help me with the RMA to provide evidence of "what should" be included vs what I got.

Thanks!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so that's where the preferred core (marked with an asterisk come into _play_ ). http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/05/get-best-performance-broadwell-e-processors-asus-thermal-control-tool/2/
> 
> but no, a 10 core is not gonna match the single core perf of a 5960x at a higher freq (at least this 6950X is not gonna beat my 5960x at 1 core).. .and the 5960x can't match a 6700K in that regard.


Jpmboy,

How does your 6950x bench compared to your 5960x?

I ask because of this.

https://semiaccurate.com/2016/06/13/intels-broadwell-e-not-released/


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would help to know where the "values" came from . What ever you are looking at, it is obviously incorrect data. Ignore it, it is an imaginary number.


With the last beta of Aida64








with HWinfo too

It is the ratio of the EC controller of Asus (reading is good, Asus controller is crappy so







)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> That's not the case for me, here's a few pics of what I received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've requested RMA with the vendor.


Looks like an ES board to me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> JP, can I please get a quick snapshot of your accessories box? It'll help me with the RMA to provide evidence of "what should" be included vs what I got.
> 
> Thanks!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






If i didn't know better, it looks like a special deal from the back of a van.








The acc box list is on the website?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> How does your 6950x bench compared to your 5960x?
> I ask because of this.
> https://semiaccurate.com/2016/06/13/intels-broadwell-e-not-released/


I'll give it a read, but I can say that for ANY threaded physics or what ever, it's giving much higher scores. (eg, like #2 on th eFirestrike Physics HOF - at day driver settings. Single threaded? at the same clocks the BW-E is a bit quicker.. but that's if the clocks are matched. So.. gotta use the single core (favorite core) capability)

edit: just read thru it... nothing new in my opinion.. The 6950X is an unlocked 10 core server processor - something I've been interested in for awhile. the E5-16xx is a great upgrade for the 2011 socket, and DJs finding is pretty troubling (E5-16xxV4)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the last beta of Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with HWinfo too
> 
> It is the ratio of the EC controller of Asus (reading is good, Asus controller is crappy so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


geeze - looks like something I'll ignore.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I'm just curious, what is the size of the USB, how many GBs mean.


Hello

The USB stick is 8GB.


----------



## madxskull

Hello Guys!

I am new to the community and I wanted to ask you guys if I ****ed up on something.

My rig is the following:

Intel i7 5820k
Asus Rampage V w/ 3.1 card
Vengence LPX 3000 MHz 2x8 GB
2-Way GTX 970 Gigabyte G1
Samsung Pro 950 M.2
Asus STX II audio card (PCI Express)

I am worried about the PCI lines since I goofed up and got the 5820K instead of the 5930K (didn't know that the 5820K had only 28 PCI lines). Would this build work fine cuz tbh I am a little scared that the CPU won't support it?

Edit: Changed wording to avoid confusion


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madxskull*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I am new to the community and I wanted to ask you guys if I ****ed up on something.
> 
> My rig is the following:
> 
> Intel i7 5820k
> Asus Rampage V w/ 3.1 card
> Vengence LPX 3000 MHz 2x8 GB
> Dual GTX 970 Gigabyte G1
> Samsung Pro 950 M.2
> Asus STX II audio card (PCI Express)
> 
> I am worried about the PCI lines since I goofed up and got the 5820K instead of the 5930K (didn't know that the 5820K had only 28 PCI lines). Would this build work fine cuz tbh I am a little scared that the CPU won't support it?


You will be fine. There is nothing to be scared of. You are using only one GPU so everything will be work well. I am using the same CPU. I was initially running two GPU in SLI and never had any issues.


----------



## madxskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> You will be fine. There is nothing to be scared of. You are using only one GPU so everything will be work well. I am using the same CPU. I was initially running two GPU in SLI and never had any issues.


I am actually using Dual GPU as mentioned in my post so 2-way SLI


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madxskull*
> 
> I am actually using Dual GPU as mentioned in my post so 2-way SLI


You are still good to go.


----------



## madxskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> You are still good to go.


Thanks for your reply, I almost killed myself XD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Could someone give me any recommendations for tweaking this RAM further?
> 
> It is this kit:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c16


ram is at 4000????


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy crap-- I want it just for the BOX! Forget about the board!


----------



## Artah

[quote name="ondoy" url="/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/9400_100#post_25253409


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i know you guys want this...







[/quote]I'm so drooling on this board, it's all over my keyboard. I might just be one of the suckers that will pay 600+tax for it.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm so drooling on this board, it's all over my keyboard. I might just be one of the suckers that will pay 600+tax for it.


Ditto. Even though I already have a RVE that I painted black myself, I'm realllllllly temped by that board.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ram is at 4000????


Ha, but, noooooo ....

It's only 3200.

I've bee messing with the timings a little using the samsung single sided 4x4 3000 as the starting point.

Any advice would be graciously received.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Very nice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Could someone give me any recommendations for tweaking this RAM further?
> 
> It is this kit:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c16


prety tight already... without going to obscene voltages (>1.5V) 24/7:

FAW to 4x RRD
Ras to 34
REFI to 22066

Should help with AID64 membench.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> prety tight already... without going to obscene voltages (>1.5V) 24/7:
> 
> FAW to 4x RRD
> Ras to 34
> REFI to 22066
> 
> Should help with AID64 membench.


Thanks, that improved the membench! Read, Write and Copy go up. Latency goes down.



Based on previous discussions around tREFI, I made the change in two stages, this is the benchmark with tREFI = 11033



Very happy with Overclock now, thanks all.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> prety tight already... without going to obscene voltages (>1.5V) 24/7:
> 
> FAW to 4x RRD
> Ras to 34
> REFI to 22066
> 
> Should help with AID64 membench.


Is it common when you change tREFI to 22066 you can get errors in HCI?

On my 128GB Of Corsair at 2666MHZ I do if I go to 22066.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it common when you change tREFI to 22066 you can get errors in HCI?
> 
> On my 128GB Of Corsair at 2666MHZ I do if I go to 22066.


may just be too long a refresh for 128. you know.. shouldn't expect the same behavior st such hi density. Best to stick with auto trefi for that much ram.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it common when you change tREFI to 22066 you can get errors in HCI?
> 
> On my 128GB Of Corsair at 2666MHZ I do if I go to 22066.


I'm still tweaking this Overclock. So far I've only done 15 minute runs for:

Aida
Realbench
Intel XTU CPU
Intel XTU memory

12x instances of HCI with 1200Mb crashed the system, when I came back to check I was at POST.

I'm thinking that a full crash like that would be CPU or Cache voltage?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I'm still tweaking this Overclock. So far I've only done 15 minute runs for:
> 
> Aida
> Realbench
> Intel XTU CPU
> Intel XTU memory
> 
> 12x instances of HCI with 1200Mb crashed the system, when I came back to check I was at POST.
> 
> I'm thinking that a full crash like that would be CPU or Cache voltage?


From what I've learned here an unstable cache usually just freezes the system, no blue screen, no reboot.

Could be CPU or memory I think, I'd check the blue screen log then post it here and see what the error was, can give you some idea as to why.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> From what I've learned here an unstable cache usually just freezes the system, no blue screen, no reboot.
> 
> Could be CPU or memory I think, I'd check the blue screen log then post it here and see what the error was, can give you some idea as to why.


... and that's one of the things I like about this forum. So many people ready to help. Thank-you KedarWolf.









I think this might have been user error ...









When benchmarking and stress testing I really should put my cooling profile to maximum.

80% way through MemTest now.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Is it common when you change tREFI to 22066 you can get errors in HCI?
> 
> On my 128GB Of Corsair at 2666MHZ I do if I go to 22066.


Now that I've retested with full cooling on, passed 100% with zero errors



Timings repeated should anyone ever look at this again.

3200 running at 3200 - ignore the ASRock DRAM Frequency reading.


----------



## PipJones

Quick question regarding the O/C Panel?

Has anyone managed to get the Pump Speed from a Corsair H100iGTX to appear in the RPM readout of the O/C Panel that comes with the rve?

I've got the cable from the H100iGTX connected to the CPU_FAN header - and the "ROG Connect Plus" driver installed too.

Any ideas?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Someone could explain these values, I do not really understand
> I find 16.00A of the "Current Value" really "high" in idle
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


16 amps is fine. There has been a new sensor figured out in the Asus EC chip, which is CPU current. This is current into the CPU, not current into the VRM. This should be compared against the CPU's input voltage. So if you are running 2 volt input voltage, that is 32 watts, which is very safe and normal. I did some aids64 stress and got about 150 amps (about 292 watts). It's pretty close to my CPU on-package power sensor (I have SVID enabled). That power figure is pretty spot on, considering i'm running 4.8ghz across all 8 cores.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> 16 amps is fine. There has been a new sensor figured out in the Asus EC chip, which is CPU current. This is current into the CPU, not current into the VRM. This should be compared against the CPU's input voltage. So if you are running 2 volt input voltage, that is 32 watts, which is very safe and normal. I did some aids64 stress and got about 150 amps (about 292 watts). It's pretty close to my CPU on-package power sensor (I have SVID enabled). That power figure is pretty spot on, considering i'm running 4.8ghz across all 8 cores.


Thanks so much for this explanation









In load (Aida64), I have ~100A (5930K at 4.6ghz)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Thanks so much for this explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In load (Aida64), I have ~100A (5930K at 4.6ghz)


where are you seeing this amperage sensor in AID64?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where are you seeing this amperage sensor in AID64?


Same information is available in SIV, grab the latest beta ... ;-)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Same information is available in SIV, grab the latest beta ... ;-)


lol - I have it... I like SIV. I'm with AIDA until I stop using an external digital picture frame to disply sensor data.


----------



## red-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Same information is available in SIV, grab the latest beta ... ;-)


You don't need the SIV 5.11 Beta as this is in the 5.10 release. That said the latest Beta has more accurate CPU speed reporting after I moved all the measurement code into Kernel mode


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where are you seeing this amperage sensor in AID64?


Here (SVID disabled)


----------



## shampoo911

question:

i moved my gpu to the third pcie x16 slot... and in gpu post, it shows an exclamation sign and in red... is it something to worry about? or just me freaking out...


----------



## ssateneth

Does your video work? 3d work? gpu-z show 16x lanes used instead of 8? pci-e 3.0 bandwidth (may need to open 3d load program)? if so, then no problem.


----------



## zoson

Ugh, just realized I posted the following in the wrong thread. So here it is in the correct thread:

Picked up a 5960x... All the issues I had with memory are gone. Seems like the IMC of my 5930k is a real lemon. The 32GB 3000MHz Corsair LPX 15-17-17-35 kit I had been running at 2666 13-15-15-32 is now running 3000mhz 14-16-16-35 on my 5960x, training, etc, all enabled and I never see dropping sticks. Haven't had time to do my intended move to 3101 yet.

I'm having a new hot restart issue since updating to 3009 where attempting to restart will get stuck at code 76... PCH DXE initialization. I didn't have this particular issue with older bioses... But no amount of resetting resolves it. While this is happening the fourth PCIE slot light blinks. I don't have a device in this slot, and I normally have the PCIE switch for this set to OFF, but I tried both positions and it behaves the same. I have to power off with the switch on my PSU, wait a minute, and then power back up for a cold start. At which point it tells me my overclock failed, I go into bios, hit f10 without making changes and restart... Then everything works as expected.

I've tried the following:
1. Removing all external devices(usb hub, usb dac, phone chargers, hdd dock).
2. Disabling either of my GPUs. I've tried turning off both independently using the lane switches and unplugging the off gpu from power.
3. Tried running on a single stick of ram(and I tried more than one stick) at stock 2133 settings.
4. Bumping pch voltage up in 0.005v increments from 1.050 to 1.075. I'm not sure what the tolerance of this voltage is so I stopped there.

I don't have any other 'internal' devices other than my GPUs and my SSD/HDD's. I've also tested using "Shut Down" instead of "Restart" from windows and it behaves exactly the same. So there seems to be some stuck state of some kind that persists through a shutdown and only gets cleared when you fully cut power.

Anyone have any suggestions for this? I'm at a loss of how to isolate this.
Thanks


----------



## PipJones

@Zoson

Random suggestion:

Try "ErP Ready-->Enable"

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1007702

For me, it appears to do a full power off on the motherboard. Maybe it will help, sounds like it could be in the right area?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Here (SVID disabled)


yeah - it shows up on my z170 rig, but not on this x99/6950X rig. I'll be putting a 5960X back in soon and moving the 6950x to a new MB. Maybe the amperage will show with haswell-e?


----------



## Artah

I went to microcenter to buy some minor thing and had a heart attack when I found this on the shelf! They didn't have a 6850k CPU though... Had to settle for the 5930k for the combo deal and the price match. I'll have to trade that CPU in somehow.


----------



## aquacomkev45

how do you already have it im still waiting for mine to ship


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## ChronoBodi

Um, out of the loop:

is the newer 3000+ bios better than what i have now, 2021? I forget, but my bios was definitely in the 2000ish.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aquacomkev45*
> 
> how do you already have it im still waiting for mine to ship


Got lucky they just got them in. I did some more research and it looks like the 5930k would be better for OC.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congrats! what cpu you using on that badboy?


----------



## AdamK47

Does the Rampage V Edition 10 provide better overclocking abilities to either the CPU or memory?


----------



## greg1184

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Does the Rampage V Edition 10 provide better overclocking abilities to either the CPU or memory?


X99 is more cpu dependent than motherboard dependent.


----------



## madxskull

Guys need help with pcie ports.

Processor is 5820k
I have sli 970 g1s, samsung pro 950 and asus stx II

In which slots shall i mount them?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madxskull*
> 
> Guys need help with pcie ports.
> 
> Processor is 5820k
> I have sli 970 g1s, samsung pro 950 and asus stx II
> 
> In which slots shall i mount them?


slot 1 and 3 for sli here is the info on RVE https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


----------



## madxskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> slot 1 and 3 for sli here is the info on RVE https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/


And what about the sound card and samsung pro m.2


----------



## inoran81

Guys... I'm also sitting on the fence, pondering whether to sidegrade my RVE to RVEX... Any pros doing that since my RVE is already on bitspower water block...and I'm not sure when RVEX water block is available? Might also change my 5960X to either 6960X or E5-2696v4.

Any advice are welcome!!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> Guys... I'm also sitting on the fence, pondering whether to sidegrade my RVE to RVEX... Any pros doing that since my RVE is already on bitspower water block...and I'm not sure when RVEX water block is available? Might also change my 5960X to either 6960X or E5-2696v4.
> 
> Any advice are welcome!!


I'm just going to install mine without a water block and add it later when the RVEX versions come out myself. I looked on ek's website and it's not clear they will be making blocks at all, it's possible that it's no longer needed or very little benefit.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madxskull*
> 
> And what about the sound card and samsung pro m.2


you have to use the PCIE4_1 slot which is in between your GPUs (Not the red slot). The m.2 will be fine on the m.2 slot on the motherboard. You can't use the 1_1 slot because your 2nd 970 G1 will take up that area.


----------



## inoran81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm just going to install mine without a water block and add it later when the RVEX versions come out myself. I looked on ek's website and it's not clear they will be making blocks at all, it's possible that it's no longer needed or very little benefit.


Gd point... Though RVEX is still not available in my country yet... The wait begins...


----------



## madxskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you have to use the PCIE4_1 slot which is in between your GPUs (Not the red slot). The m.2 will be fine on the m.2 slot on the motherboard. You can't use the 1_1 slot because your 2nd 970 G1 will take up that area.


Will test this configuration when I can thanks very much!


----------



## Lynkdev

Should cpu spread spectrum, speedstep, turbo mode, c states, virtualization be disabled when I sat 4.6?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> Guys... I'm also sitting on the fence, pondering whether to sidegrade my RVE to RVEX... Any pros doing that since my RVE is already on bitspower water block...and I'm not sure when RVEX water block is available? Might also change my 5960X to either 6960X or E5-2696v4.
> 
> Any advice are welcome!!


A mobo waterblock isn't really needed with most X99 boards. A little airflow is enough to keep the VRM cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Should cpu spread spectrum, speedstep, turbo mode, c states, virtualization be disabled when I sat 4.6?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Spread Spectrum - yes.
Speedstep - yes.
Turbo - ON
C-states - On if you are doing Power Savings and/or Adaptive Voltage at 100 Strap.
Virtualization - Off for a gaming rig, otherwise turn it On if you are setting up Virtual Machine(s) on the rig.


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inoran81*
> 
> Guys... I'm also sitting on the fence, pondering whether to sidegrade my RVE to RVEX... Any pros doing that since my RVE is already on bitspower water block...and I'm not sure when RVEX water block is available? Might also change my 5960X to either 6960X or E5-2696v4.
> 
> Any advice are welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mobo waterblock isn't really needed with most X99 boards. A little airflow is enough to keep the VRM cool.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> Should cpu spread spectrum, speedstep, turbo mode, c states, virtualization be disabled when I sat 4.6?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spread Spectrum - yes.
> Speedstep - yes.
> Turbo - ON
> C-states - On if you are doing Power Savings and/or Adaptive Voltage at 100 Strap.
> Virtualization - Off for a gaming rig, otherwise turn it On if you are setting up Virtual Machine(s) on the rig.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynkdev

Recently reverted back from bios 3101 to 2101 bc of xmp issues.

After reverting back, setting my raid config and disabling CSM. The system will boot to desktop fine.

After enabling just XMP profile, I get hung on A2 during post until I clear CMOS.

Never had this happen before and I'm not sure what's causing it. Any help please?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## inoran81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A mobo waterblock isn't really needed with most X99 boards. A little airflow is enough to keep the VRM cool.


I understand this... It's more of the aesthetic that I'm achieving here.... Even both my intel 750 and ram modules are accustomed with ekwb and bitspower water blocks...which is not a must, I would say...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Spread Spectrum - yes.
> Speedstep - yes.
> Turbo - ON
> C-states - On if you are doing Power Savings and/or Adaptive Voltage at 100 Strap.
> Virtualization - Off for a gaming rig, otherwise turn it On if you are setting up Virtual Machine(s) on the rig.


Speedstep can be left on imo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> congrats! what cpu you using on that badboy?


6950X


----------



## Qwinn

BIOS 3202 has been posted on the R5E download page. I installed it. Booted into Windows 10 fine, though I haven't done any stability tests yet.

It did reboot with the "BIOS updating" message once during BIOS install going from 3101 to 3202 (rather than twice when going from 2101 to 3101), so apparently one of the firmwares has been updated (or maybe reverted) again.

iROG1 - RGE1-X99-0515
iROG2 - RGE2-X99-0206
ME - 9.1.37.1002
Microcode - 2d

I don't have these version numbers listed for 3101 anywhere, so not sure which one was updated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Only 3101 on the ASUS USA website..


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Only 3101 on the ASUS USA website..


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-3202.zip

With any new asus BIOS, just change the official download link from 3101 -> 3202


----------



## Qwinn

It's up on the global version:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Qwinn

Btw, if someone who is still on 3101 could post the firmware version numbers like I did for 3202 a few posts up for comparison's sake, it'd be appreciated. I'm curious which one got updated this time. I don't think it was iROG1, that one was version 0515 in 3101 too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Btw, if someone who is still on 3101 could post the firmware version numbers like I did for 3202 a few posts up for comparison's sake, it'd be appreciated. I'm curious which one got updated this time. I don't think it was iROG1, that one was version 0515 in 3101 too.




running in Windows 10


lol - that link still points me to 3101.


----------



## tistou77

I guess the 3202 is like other 3xxx
I'll stick with the 2101 for my 5930K
With 3xxx, my OC is not stable (Uncore more aggressive)


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that link still points me to 3101.


Wow, that's weird, comes up with 20 bios files, latest being 3202, for me.

And thanks for the numbers. Someone took Ubuntu to it at the Asus forums and figured out the only thing changed appears to be the Broadwell-E microcode.


----------



## KedarWolf

Question for you all?

Could I use the Intel Tuning Plan just because a CPU doesn't overclock well or only if it dies from an aggressive overclock?

Second question?

If I replaced a CPU under standard warranty and it's less then a year old would the replacement still be eligable for the Intel Tuning Plan if it doesn't overclock well? I doubt the second would be as it's already been replaced once.









I think I'm going to email Intel to be sure on the second question.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> It's up on the global version:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


3202 in available on this link for myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Question for you all?
> 
> Could I use the Intel Tuning Plan just because a CPU doesn't overclock well or only if it dies from an aggressive overclock?
> 
> Second question?
> 
> If I replaced a CPU under standard warranty and it's less then a year old would the replacement still be eligable for the Intel Tuning Plan if it doesn't overclock well? I doubt the second would be as it's already been replaced once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to email Intel to be sure on the second question.


Not if it does not overclock well... but if it dies? certainly. If the chip fails for any or no reason, it will be replaced under the ITP. If the chip fails to run at it's stock VID at all stock settijngs - that is considered a failed CPU. The answer to the second question is right in the ITP plan description.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 3202 in available on this link for myself.


yeah - now it is there for me too? must be related to regional center updates.


----------



## tistou77

For best boot (time), its better to put

Attempt Fast Boot and Attempt Fast Cold Boot => Enabled

But for these ?

Enhanced Training (CHx)
MemTest
DRAM Training

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Flash to 3202. running fine with the same settings as 3101. NOw to see if it addresses my particular ram issue (1T).









@tistou77 best to leave enhanced training, dram training and memtest at their default settings. Fast cold boot is needed? Do you have ram training issues?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @tistou77 best to leave enhanced training, dram training and memtest at their default settings. Fast cold boot is needed? Do you have ram training issues?


no "ram training issues"

I enabled _Attempt Fast Boot_ and _Attempt Fast Cold Boot_ to have the fastest boot

I was wondering for others


----------



## Alex24buc

Hello. I just bought a computer with I7 5930K and Rampage V extreme. The profile in performance tweaker is set to XMP. However this automatic setting only sees 12 Gb out of my 16 GB at a frequency of 3000Mhz although CPUZ sees 16GB. The memory is TeamGroup Dark Black CL 16 (4gb x 4 dimms). I know that I should lower the frequency of the memory by applying manual values, but so far I didn`t manage to get those correctly and system didn`t boot a couple of times.
Could you please help me with the correct values in bios?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> Hello. I just bought a computer with I7 5930K and Rampage V extreme. The profile in performance tweaker is set to XMP. However this automatic setting only sees 12 Gb out of my 16 GB at a frequency of 3000Mhz although CPUZ sees 16GB. The memory is TeamGroup Dark Black CL 16 (4gb x 4 dimms). I know that I should lower the frequency of the memory by applying manual values, but so far I didn`t manage to get those correctly and system didn`t boot a couple of times.
> Could you please help me with the correct values in bios?
> Thanks in advance for your help!


There is not a quick answer for this issue. It sounds like a DIMM is not installed correctly, or, (more likely) has been dropped by the BIOS during the DRAM training process,

I think it would be best if you went into the BIOS and did an F12 screen shot for each page. Put all the screen shots into a ZIP file and upload here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> no "ram training issues"
> 
> I enabled _Attempt Fast Boot_ and _Attempt Fast Cold Boot_ to have the fastest boot
> 
> I was wondering for others


fast boot (cold or not) skips some memory alignment routines AFAIK. pg 9 of the extreme guide in Raja's x99 thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> no "ram training issues"
> 
> I enabled _Attempt Fast Boot_ and _Attempt Fast Cold Boot_ to have the fastest boot
> 
> I was wondering for others


see pg 9 in the extreme guide in Raja's x99 thread.

R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


----------



## Alex24buc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> There is not a quick answer for this issue. It sounds like a DIMM is not installed correctly, or, (more likely) has been dropped by the BIOS during the DRAM training process,
> 
> I think it would be best if you went into the BIOS and did an F12 screen shot for each page. Put all the screen shots into a ZIP file and upload here.


I attached the rar archive with the screnshots.

160621201540.zip 2120k .zip file


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fast boot (cold or not) skips some memory alignment routines AFAIK. pg 9 of the extreme guide in Raja's x99 thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see pg 9 in the extreme guide in Raja's x99 thread.
> 
> R5EOCGuide.pdf 1687k .pdf file


Yes, I had seen









With bios 3202, I activated the Attempt options, and disabled Memtest (like 2101)
But the boot time is still 2 times longer than 2101

With 3xxx bios, boot is really longer


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> I attached the rar archive with the screnshots.
> 
> 160621201540.zip 2120k .zip file


Great, that's a good start. It does not look like you are overclocking too much.

The DIMM in C1 has not been detected. Look in thr manual, page 1-11, this will tell you which slot C1 is. Verify DIMM is seated correctly.

You are running DDR4-3000 on the default 125 strap and 30x CPU multiplier with 24x Cache.

1. Download PDF in JPM's above post and start reading (*edit: and this one too, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit)
2. Switch BIOS to advanced mode
3. Go to "Extreme Tweaker" -> "DRAM Timing control" and set "Rampage Tweak" to "Mode 1" (this is for compatibility)
4. Go to Boot tab. Switch off boot logo.
5. Still on boot tab, find the setting that says "wait until Esc" after POST

#4 #5 will help you spot if all the memory is detected correctly without going into Windows or BIOS.

Please report back.


----------



## Alex24buc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Great, that's a good start. It does not look like you are overclocking too much.
> 
> The DIMM in C1 has not been detected. Look in thr manual, page 1-11, this will tell you which slot C1 is. Verify DIMM is seated correctly.
> 
> You are running DDR4-3000 on the default 125 strap and 30x CPU multiplier with 24x Cache.
> 
> 1. Download PDF in JPM's above post and start reading (*edit: and this one too, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit)
> 2. Switch BIOS to advanced mode
> 3. Go to "Extreme Tweaker" -> "DRAM Timing control" and set "Rampage Tweak" to "Mode 1" (this is for compatibility)
> 4. Go to Boot tab. Switch off boot logo.
> 5. Still on boot tab, find the setting that says "wait until Esc" after POST
> 
> #4 #5 will help you spot if all the memory is detected correctly without going into Windows or BIOS.
> 
> Please report back.


Much appreciate your help. I`ve spotted the slot where the dimm is not detected by bios. I checked again and It is well seated. However the whole 16 GB is seen by every software I installed (HWInfo, CPU ID), please see ayyachment, so I don`t think it`s a problem with the memory dimm or slot. I will repeort as soon as I check the other steps.

Readings.jpg 453k .jpg file


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> Much appreciate your help. I`ve spotted the slot where the dimm is not detected by bios. I checked again and It is well seated. However the whole 16 GB is seen by every software I installed (HWInfo, CPU ID), please see ayyachment, so I don`t think it`s a problem with the memory dimm or slot. I will repeort as soon as I check the other steps.
> 
> Readings.jpg 453k .jpg file


No problem, there are many people here that will help.

What you are seeing in HWiNFO is normal. The DIMM will be detected but not usable.

To eliminate the DIMM from the equation you should swap it with a known good DIMM in another slot.

I strongly suspect that you need to just tweak a few voltages, we will be able to test that once we have established what the default voltage is. There are two sets of voltages you will change. The training voltage and eventual voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

boot or post?


----------



## tistou77

POST









I can see with Windows 10 too (task manager/boot)

2101 : 9.8 sec
3202 : 18.2 sec


----------



## Alex24buc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No problem, there are many people here that will help.
> 
> What you are seeing in HWiNFO is normal. The DIMM will be detected but not usable.
> 
> To eliminate the DIMM from the equation you should swap it with a known good DIMM in another slot.
> 
> I strongly suspect that you need to just tweak a few voltages, we will be able to test that once we have established what the default voltage is. There are two sets of voltages you will change. The training voltage and eventual voltage.


I switched the memory modules. C1 again is again the one that bios doesn`t detect. Also changing to mode 1 (step 3) didn`t let system to boot, and It got me back to bios to revert.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see with Windows 10 too (task manager/boot)
> 
> 2101 : 9.8 sec
> 3202 : 18.2 sec


that's usually due to attached devices.. .such as USB, or mechanical drives?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's usually due to attached devices.. .such as USB, or mechanical drives?


Exactly the same config and bios setting yet
went from 2101 to 3202


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> I switched the memory modules. C1 again is again the one that bios doesn`t detect. Also changing to mode 1 (step 3) didn`t let system to boot, and It got me back to bios to revert.


OK, I was hoping that Mode 1 would be the golden spanner.

Looking at one of your BIOS screen shots, Memory section is reporting:

Vol_CHAB : 1.359
Vol_CHCD : 1.350

This is the voltage for your RAM, we are going to increase it slightly.

Go to:
Extreme Tweaker -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) : Set 1.360
Extreme Tweaker -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) : Set 1.365

Go to:
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) : Set 1.360
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) : Set 1.365

Go to:
Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times ->

Memory Optimize Control : Enabled
Enhanced Training (CHA): Enabled
Enhanced Training (CHB): Enabled
Enhanced Training (CHC): Enabled
Enhanced Training (CHD): Enabled
MemTest: Enabled
Attempt Fastboot: Disabled
DRAM Training: Enabled

You should try a few different voltages and not too far apart, also try keeping them the voltages the same.

My DDR4-3000 required 1.400 -> 1.410 to retain memory at each boot, work up to this voltage - do not go above it.


----------



## Alex24buc

it still doesn't recognize the whole memory. If i try to raise the voltages again I hve to do it in all the places you indicated above (eventual voltage/dram voltage)? Also can't i just turn down memory frequency to let's say 2666?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> it still doesn't recognize the whole memory. If i try to raise the voltages again I hve to do it in all the places you indicated above (eventual voltage/dram voltage)? Also can't i just turn down memory frequency to let's say 2666?


Yes, you can try different frequencies too. You might find that works immediately

Yes, you will need to potentially make 4x changes each time you test.

You should also try increasing the system agent:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXpJY3k5Vk8zSVU/edit

"VCCSA helps stabilize the processor's memory controller. For the most part our auto rules will scale fine for most CPU/memory combinations. Some samples may need manual adjustment. Maximum we have needed to use is 1.15V. Some samples do not respond well to anything over 1.05V - such CPUs usually overclock memory fine even though they prefer lower voltage. There are also times where lower voltage can be more stable than higher voltage, as we are dealing with signal IO - experiment!"

*EDIT

Extreme Tweaker -> BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency Ratio

Take this off Auto, and try forcing the option (100:133 ... i think?) - then force "DRAM Frequency" to "DDR4-3000"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Exactly the same config and bios setting yet
> went from 2101 to 3202


that's strange. Win10. Win7 seems to have a slow boot on the 3xxx for me anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> OK, I was hoping that Mode 1 would be the golden spanner.
> 
> Looking at one of your BIOS screen shots, Memory section is reporting:
> 
> Vol_CHAB : 1.359
> Vol_CHCD : 1.350
> 
> This is the voltage for your RAM, we are going to increase it slightly.
> 
> Go to:
> Extreme Tweaker -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) : Set 1.360
> Extreme Tweaker -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) : Set 1.365
> 
> Go to:
> Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHA, CHB) : Set 1.360
> Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times -> DRAM Eventual Voltage(CHC, CHD) : Set 1.365
> 
> Go to:
> Extreme Tweaker -> DRAM Timing Control -> Page down a few times ->
> 
> Memory Optimize Control : Enabled
> Enhanced Training (CHA): Enabled
> Enhanced Training (CHB): Enabled
> Enhanced Training (CHC): Enabled
> Enhanced Training (CHD): Enabled
> MemTest: Enabled
> Attempt Fastboot: Disabled
> DRAM Training: Enabled
> 
> You should try a few different voltages and not too far apart, also try keeping them the voltages the same.
> 
> My DDR4-3000 required 1.400 -> 1.410 to retain memory at each boot, work up to this voltage - do not go above it.


check the VSA being applied. INcrease CPU and PCH VCCIO by 1 or 2 notches each.


----------



## Alex24buc

Many thanks for your help. I will try again later, for now I give up. I will will come back with updates.


----------



## RGSPro

I need the alternate backplate for the 2011 socket for a water block I got for it, but since I got my board replaced with ASUS I don't have it. Ordered one on eBay but it won't come for a week and I wanna put it all together.

EDIT: Thankfully, micro center hooked me up from one of their open boxes!!!


----------



## Qwinn

Public service announcement, in case anyone has missed it:

If you are having *any* crashing, BSOD's, A2 qcodes, etc. after flashing any of the 3xxx BIOS's (or reverting back from them to 2101 or earlier)... and the last time you flashed you got the "BIOS is updating" reboots which indicate that a firmware update was done... I strongly, strongly recommend reflashing your current BIOS, over itself, so that the process can complete without needing to do any firmware update reboots.

I've been giving this advice based on my own experience of going back and forth between 3101 and 2101 many times. It's not always necessary, sometimes it goes fine, but it seems like about 25% of the time something goes wrong with the flash if firmware updates are involved. Flashing the BIOS over itself doesn't need any reboots, generally goes quickly, and so far the reported success rate in resolving problems with this method has been *really* high.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Public service announcement, in case anyone has missed it:
> 
> If you are having *any* crashing, BSOD's, A2 qcodes, etc. after flashing any of the 3xxx BIOS's (or reverting back from them to 2101 or earlier)... and the last time you flashed you got the "BIOS is updating" reboots which indicate that a firmware update was done... I strongly, strongly recommend reflashing your current BIOS, over itself, so that the process can complete without needing to do any firmware update reboots.
> 
> I've been giving this advice based on my own experience of going back and forth between 3101 and 2101 many times. It's not always necessary, sometimes it goes fine, but it seems like about 25% of the time something goes wrong with the flash if firmware updates are involved. Flashing the BIOS over itself doesn't need any reboots, generally goes quickly, and so far the reported success rate in resolving problems with this method has been *really* high.


Hello

Double or triple flashing is rarely needed although should cause no harm. In such cases when it is needed the cause is normally the result of a corrupted download, issues with the media the BIOS file is read from or system instability. The claimed success rate is more likely due to wild assumptions or the inexperience of the user


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Double or triple flashing is rarely needed although should cause no harm. In such cases when it is needed the cause is normally the result of a corrupted download, issues with the media the BIOS file is read from or system instability. The claimed success rate is more likely due to wild assumptions or the inexperience of the user


Hi Praz.

Anything is possible, of course. But in my particular case, as I said, about 1 in 4 of my travels back and forth between the 2xxx and 3xxx BIOS's resulted in crashing or other issues, and reflashing resolved it. As far as what these issues are "normally the result of":
Quote:


> In such cases when it is needed the cause is normally the result of a corrupted download,


I only downloaded each of these BIOS files once, so if that was the issue, I would have had the same issue upon reflash (in fact, I never touched the R5E.CAP file on the USB stick between the original flash and reflash). I would think that's probably the case with most of the reported successes too.
Quote:


> issues with the media the BIOS file is read from


I used the same media on all flashes.
Quote:


> or system instability.


I invariably clear CMOS before flashing. It's kind of hard to forget with the Clear CMOS button being *right next to* the ROG Connect button, heh. That was a wise design choice, by the way!

Also, in all 3 of my cases where I resolved it by reflashing, I reloaded my BIOS settings from a .CMO created during the original bad flash, so my BIOS settings were the same both before and after reflash.

Quote:


> The claimed success rate is more likely due to wild assumptions or the inexperience of the user


Not sure what wild assumptions could be at play here. As for inexperience, I've probably flashed at least 30 to 40 times on this particular board alone, trying every version from 1701 on up. The only time I've had issues that needed to be resolved by a reflash is about 25% of the dozen or so flashes that involved firmware updates after the 3xxx release (in both directions - it can happen downgrading from 3xxx back to 2101 as well). I've received about 6 reports across various boards that reflashing *did* resolve a lot of BSOD and crashing issues, and those threads might still very likely be continuing (or RMA's sent in) were it not for this advice, so I suspect it's in everyone's interest, including ASUS, to not discourage the provided resolution, at least if ASUS isn't willing to check or test the firmware update procedure to verify whether or not there actually is an issue. I can understand it might be very difficult to track down, considering it doesn't seem to happen consistently... as I said, in my case, about 3 out of a dozen or so times. Admittedly a small sample size, but still a non-trivial error rate that doesn't seem likely to be caused by human error in what is effectively a very simple procedure with very few steps that could be potentially screwed up.


----------



## Kimir

Meh, I'm gonna stay on 1701. "If it's not broken, don't fix it."


----------



## tistou77

I switched on the 3202 (although I not needed) to adjust my OC
I guess the Rampage V edition 10 is "based" on these bios, so I already have a basis for my settings


----------



## Kimir

You are going for Broadwell-E titsou77?


----------



## Qwinn

Kimir:

IMO the 3xxx BIOS are worth the trouble. Consistent 4k higher read speeds per Aida benchmark. With my XMP settings i got 58k reads under 2101. Under 3101 and 3202 same settings gets me over 62k. That's enough to compensate me for going back to XMP settings for maximum stability.


----------



## Kimir

I'll give it a try someday, we have dual bios for that.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Kimir:
> 
> IMO the 3xxx BIOS are worth the trouble. Consistent 4k higher read speeds per Aida benchmark. With my XMP settings i got 58k reads under 2101. Under 3101 and 3202 same settings gets me over 62k. That's enough to compensate me for going back to XMP settings for maximum stability.


Seconded, I could not agree more.

Based on your findings I decided to upgrade to 3101 - having been firmly in the "It ain't broke" camp.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are going for Broadwell-E titsou77?


I'll stick with the 5930K for now, I will see after for BW-E (if they are better







)


----------



## tistou77

To delete


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Seconded, I could not agree more.
> 
> Based on your findings I decided to upgrade to 3101 - having been firmly in the "It ain't broke" camp.


Yeah? How much did your reads improve by?

I ask because there are some around here (*cough*silentscone*cough) who have made a point of loudly and insultingly doubting that any such improvement exists.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's strange. Win10. Win7 seems to have a slow boot on the 3xxx for me anyway.


Lot of person (on the French forums) complain of longer boot with 3xxx (compared to 2xxx)


----------



## tistou77

Bandwidth with AIDA64 is better with 3202 (compared to 2xxx), but I was forced to release some timings to be stable


----------



## Artah

Since I bought the RVE10 and going to be using it as my main board, where do I sign up to apply for club membership?







Does anyone have the code to add to the signature? Thanks.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Bandwidth with AIDA64 is better with 3202 (compared to 2xxx), but I was forced to release some timings to be stable


Probably because the underlying microcode was improved for throughput, putting more strain, causing instability on previously known good tight timings.

Either way, results always > "settings". If you get more throughput in benchmarks consistently even with "looser" timings, then that's good.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Since I bought the RVE10 and going to be using it as my main board, where do I sign up to apply for club membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the code to add to the signature? Thanks.


Out of curiosity, can you tell me if there is always the "AMDA00" device in the device manager (from the present R4BE memory)

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Probably because the underlying microcode was improved for throughput, putting more strain, causing instability on previously known good tight timings.
> 
> Either way, results always > "settings". If you get more throughput in benchmarks consistently even with "looser" timings, then that's good.


That's it


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Since I bought the RVE10 and going to be using it as my main board, where do I sign up to apply for club membership?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the code to add to the signature? Thanks.


Out of curiosity, can you tell me if there is always the "AMDA00" device in the device manager (present since the R4BE X79 I believe)

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Probably because the underlying microcode was improved for throughput, putting more strain, causing instability on previously known good tight timings.
> 
> Either way, results always > "settings". If you get more throughput in benchmarks consistently even with "looser" timings, then that's good.


That's it


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Either way, results always > "settings". If you get more throughput in benchmarks consistently even with "looser" timings, then that's good.


Yep. Such was the case for me as well. Takes a solid overclock to exceed improving reads 4k, so even eliminating a modest overclock altogether to get stable on it can easily be worth it. Shouldn't be necessary to do so to get stable on it, though, just might need a bit of tweaking. In my experience, the quickest/best way to get stability back comes from lowering command rate of 1T to 2T, and the improvements that come from the BIOS itself easily exceed that loss.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Out of curiosity, can you tell me if there is always the "AMDA00" device in the device manager (present since the R4BE X79 I believe)
> 
> Thanks
> That's it


I don't have the RVE10 installed yet. I'm waiting for parts to upgrade my CaseLabs build and probably picking up the 6950x today from microcenter. Still doing last minute research on 6950x actually.


----------



## tistou77

Ah ok


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Yeah? How much did your reads improve by?
> 
> I ask because there are some around here (*cough*silentscone*cough) who have made a point of loudly and insultingly doubting that any such improvement exists.


The haters are gonna hate hate hate ... shake it off 

I considered it to be a significant improvement. I guess "significant" varies person to person.

Comparison below, you know which is which ...



I've since replaced the 5820 with a 5930 and moved to DDR4-3200. I could not get a stable 100 strap overclock with the DDR4-3000.


----------



## PipJones

*EDIT DELETED A DOUBLE POST*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex24buc*
> 
> Many thanks for your help. I will try again later, for now I give up. I will will come back with updates.


If you are not interested in the overclocking ability of your setup, you could set pretty much everything to Auto. I would expect the memory to be detected successfully - and run at a lower speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Meh, I'm gonna stay on 1701. "If it's not broken, don't fix it."


wise decision. 1701 is the best one for HW-E imo.


----------



## Qwinn

My Aida on any pre-3xxx BIOS:



Same settings, 3202:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My Aida on any pre-3xxx BIOS:
> 
> Same settings, 3202:


Very believable for sure.... probably best when comparing numbers we really need to set things up so that clock spin-up is not in play (note the difference in cache clock at spin-up between the two). Even when I disable speedstep and lock voltages, AID64 can have 2+% variance simply due to background activities. Some ram kits respond differently. My 64GB trident kit did not like the 3xxx series... and does not still even using a BW-E processor.









But I can't say I'm disappointinged in the performance:


1T is just very annoying....


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very believable for sure.... probably best when comparing numbers we really need to set things up so that clock spin-up is not in play (note the difference in cache clock at spin-up between the two). Even when I disable speedstep and lock voltages, AID64 can have 2+% variance simply due to background activities.


Yep, I understand this. It's not like I took the first AIDA run I did and saved it as representative. Both shots are what I considered the representative "best" run out of several dozen runs under each BIOS. Usually the variation for me was only about 1% (around 600 points, give or take) though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Seeing those AIDA runs makes me feel not bad about 70k runs on my 128gb at 2666MHZ on my 5930k, this on an X99-A II, RMAing my R5E and 5960x really soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> My Aida on any pre-3xxx BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> Same settings, 3202:


I was on my phone, then went to PC to finish post, sorry about the double post. :/

You know the cache clock was much higher on the 3202 run which would account for the better score.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Seeing those AIDA runs makes me feel not bad about 70k runs on my 128gb at 2666MHZ on my 5930k, this on an X99-A II, RMAing my R5E and 5960x really soon.
> I was on my phone, then went to PC to finish post, sorry about the double post. :/
> 
> You know the cache clock was much higher on the 3202 run which would account for the better score.


The above scores are just at xmp settings, memory not overclocked at all beyond that.

And no, the different cache clocks are just because I ran them under my 24/7 config which is using adaptive and offset voltages. The cache is at 4.2 in both cases, it was just downvolted and downclocked at the very beginning of the bench.


----------



## Sem

Has anyone tried installing an M.2 with GPUs in the 1st and 3rd slot

im watercooled so cant just remove them

hope i can just slide it in underneath


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Has anyone tried installing an M.2 with GPUs in the 1st and 3rd slot
> 
> im watercooled so cant just remove them
> 
> hope i can just slide it in underneath


Oh man... it's is a delicate insertion. I have 2 cards in, an M.2 and a PCIE drive in slot 4. it can be done, very carefully.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh man... it's is a delicate insertion. I have 2 cards in, an M.2 and a PCIE drive in slot 4. it can be done, very carefully.


Delicate for sure, holding the little screw to get it started is a real trick, you may want to lay out a paper towel or something so when the screw drops you don't loose it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Delicate for sure, holding the little screw to get it started is a real trick, you may want to lay out a paper towel or something so when the screw drops you don't loose it


Yeah - I had to use a plastic tool to hold up the socket end and slide it in the socket with finger tips. If you don;t use a magnetic screwdriver, the little lock down screw is a PIA to find when ya drop it.


----------



## greg1184

So far the most painless motherboard I have installed. No problems booting or installing software. Great LED lights, better than the msi godlike. I can't wait to start tweaking with it. I RMAed my broad well chip to newegg so I'm waiting for that to comme. Testing it on a 5820k right now.

This board is just GORGEOUS.


----------



## Artah

Anyone used 3600MHz memory on R5E10 yet? I'm thinking of using CMD16GX4M4B3600C18 but it's not in the QVL.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Anyone used 3600MHz memory on R5E10 yet? I'm thinking of using CMD16GX4M4B3600C18 but it's not in the QVL.


Praz.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Guys £260 rampage v edition 10 on amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FN9QY52/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Guys £260 rampage v edition 10 on amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FN9QY52/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks so much








But its an error I think


----------



## MerkageTurk

I purchased it


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I purchased it


Bizarre, 2 more in stock









EDIT: 1 more now, bizarre....









You have cancelled your order ?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Ok, i'm confused.

I have Asus USB 3.1 card installed in PCI-E Gen2 x4 lane, but it's really a x2 card internally.

all my SATA ports are filled up except for the Asmedia SATA ports on the Sata Express on top.

Can you still use those sata ports, the Asmedia-controlled ones, with the USB 3.1 Asus card too?


----------



## ssateneth

Try and found out. You have all the equipment available to test this.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Guys £260 rampage v edition 10 on amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01FN9QY52/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


there must be a problem with this seller...
R5E10 down to £185


----------



## Hypnowhirl

Well I've sent an email to cancel my order and reorder at the current price.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Me too lool


----------



## tistou77

there is a big problem of stock (and price I think), if you refresh the page (F5) the stock changes every time, it varies between 8 and 10


----------



## MerkageTurk

Ye I noticed that too


----------



## tistou77

it's an bull****


----------



## MerkageTurk

Maybe but could be real 50/50


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Maybe but could be real 50/50


Cancelled for error


----------



## MerkageTurk

My one is preparing for despatch not sure though


----------



## tistou77

Mine too, but I received an email from Amazon telling me an error and I had to cancel for a refund.
Take a miracle for it to be shipped


----------



## Kimir

When it seems to be too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## MerkageTurk

My £265 was cancelled as i requested but not the two £192 ones


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fingers crossed lool


----------



## MerkageTurk

Update it is not legit


----------



## ondoy

lololol, told you it's fake...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Ow well worth to tr, right?


----------



## pathfindercod

Can anyone give me the spacing of the pice slots (mm distance between srhs two slots needed for sli) slot 1 and 5 I guess it is? On the v edition 10.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Can anyone give me the spacing of the pice slots (mm distance between srhs two slots needed for sli) slot 1 and 5 I guess it is? On the v edition 10.


I think you are looking for the 80mm space between two cards for the pipe and bridge, that's two empty slots between the cards.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0027-LR

edit: fixed slot info for R5E10 SLI


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I think you are looking for the 80mm space between two cards for the pipe and bridge, that's two empty slots between the cards.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0027-LR
> 
> edit: fixed slot info for R5E10 SLI


Right on, thank you!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Arghh, I am having the worst time with my second RVE 5960X build.

Earlier this morning I suceeded in getting it up and booted. Win 10 loaded without any request for drivers during setup. Then I loaded all of my software and life was good. I updated the bios to the most current in an effort to be able to use my 16gb memory modules and that is where everything fell apart.

I was lazy and didn't disconnect my sata cables during the bios update and have been getting codes ever since. Mostly hanging on 70 and an occasional b6. I have deleted my raid volume and recreated it. Am running four 8gb modules at the moment. I can get into the bios and set to boot from the USB stick containing Win10 but now it is asking for a driver. I assume the raid driver. Neither the raid driver from the Asus site nor the most recent from Intel is being accepted. After 15 hours I want to smash this thing.

What raid driver should I be using? Odd that it let me set it up earlier with the original bios on this board but not 1502 or 3502 or whatever the most recent is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Arghh, I am having the worst time with my second RVE 5960X build.
> 
> Earlier this morning I suceeded in getting it up and booted. Win 10 loaded without any request for drivers during setup. Then I loaded all of my software and life was good. I updated the bios to the most current in an effort to be able to use my 16gb memory modules and that is where everything fell apart.
> 
> I was lazy and didn't disconnect my sata cables during the bios update and have been getting codes ever since. Mostly hanging on 70 and an occasional b6. I have deleted my raid volume and recreated it. Am running four 8gb modules at the moment. I can get into the bios and set to boot from the USB stick containing Win10 but now it is asking for a driver. I assume the raid driver. Neither the raid driver from the Asus site nor the most recent from Intel is being accepted. After 15 hours I want to smash this thing.
> 
> What raid driver should I be using? Odd that it let me set it up earlier with the original bios on this board but not 1502 or 3502 or whatever the most recent is.


no raid driver needed (or at least IRST is not needed) - it's already part of Win10. b6 code is cache/ram... did you load opt defaults and set raid in bios before the install?


----------



## tistou77

Hello

With the bios 2xxx, DRAM training option corresponds to what (disabled, enabled, etc...) ?
I wonder if with bios 3xxx, the AUTO option is different

Thanks


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no raid driver needed (or at least IRST is not needed) - it's already part of Win10. b6 code is cache/ram... did you load opt defaults and set raid in bios before the install?


I am not sure what is going on. The first install on the system went fine without asking for any drivers. Something went wrong with the bios update through AI suite 3. It took it but it hasn't been right since. I went straight to the newest bios but when it wouldn't boot with 16gb sticks I moved back to 1502. It refused to play nice after that. The only way I can get into the bios after the first boot is to hit safe boot or mem ok otherwise during reboot it hangs on q code 70 forever. The only other stuck on code 70 I could really find online the guy gave up and sent his motherboard back to asus on rma but never posted anything afterwards. I switched to the second bios chip and loaded the most current bios through the usb flashback button on the back. It seemed to go very quickly. Still hangs on code 70.

It doesn't specify what driver it wants, just that it needs one to move forward. That has always been a raid driver in my experience. I had something like this happen once before and I had to physically split the raid up by swapping in a different SSD.

If none of this sounds familiar then I will probably move to testing the SSDs individually.


----------



## tistou77

I compared the DRAM Training option between 2101 (and previous) and 3202
With the 3202, changing options does not change the time of the boot ...









With the 2101, if I disable Memtest, active Attempt option, etc ... The boot is faster
With the 3202, boot time remains the same (Memtest enabled or disabled, etc ...)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am not sure what is going on. The first install on the system went fine without asking for any drivers. Something went wrong with the bios update through AI suite 3. It took it but it hasn't been right since. I went straight to the newest bios but when it wouldn't boot with 16gb sticks I moved back to 1502. It refused to play nice after that. The only way I can get into the bios after the first boot is to hit safe boot or mem ok otherwise during reboot it hangs on q code 70 forever. The only other stuck on code 70 I could really find online the guy gave up and sent his motherboard back to asus on rma but never posted anything afterwards. I switched to the second bios chip and loaded the most current bios through the usb flashback button on the back. It seemed to go very quickly. Still hangs on code 70.
> 
> It doesn't specify what driver it wants, just that it needs one to move forward. That has always been a raid driver in my experience. I had something like this happen once before and I had to physically split the raid up by swapping in a different SSD.
> 
> If none of this sounds familiar then I will probably move to testing the SSDs individually.


do the bios flash using bios flashback.. not the AI Suite method. Should clean things up (machine off, USB stick.., R5E.CAP, etc).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Thank you for the suggestion. That was what I did after the first code 70 loop. Then I switched to the other bios and did the flashback with the button on the io panel and the fat32 formatted USB stick with 3202 on it.

I remember bios flashback taking longer. Seems like it only blinked for about five seconds. When I get into bios it says version 3202 from June of this year.

I am stumped and frustrated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. That was what I did after the first code 70 loop. Then I switched to the other bios and did the flashback with the button on the io panel and the fat32 formatted USB stick with 3202 on it.
> 
> I remember bios flashback taking longer. Seems like it only blinked for about five seconds. When I get into bios it says version 3202 from June of this year.
> 
> I am stumped and frustrated.


the led next to the bios chips on the MB needs to sTART FLASHING. 3202 takes a couple of minutes to complete. It will reboot ("Updating bios") at least once. I'm sure you used the correct USB port... no flashing with an OC loaded?

also, switch back to bios 1 - make sure that LED is lit, then flash back again.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Cool. When I am back at the office I will give it a go on reflashing the bios on chip 1. I wasn't looking at the led on the motherboard, just the led on the flashback button.

So strange. My other setup which is identical has a 128gb memory kit running just fine. I haven't updated the bios in a while but it is working just fine. Difference in chips and sticks I suppose.

Haven't even considered OC on the newer system yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Cool. When I am back at the office I will give it a go on reflashing the bios on chip 1. I wasn't looking at the led on the motherboard, just the led on the flashback button.
> 
> So strange. My other setup which is identical has a 128gb memory kit running just fine. *I haven't updated the bios in a while but it is working just fine*. Difference in chips and sticks I suppose.
> 
> Haven't even considered OC on the newer system yet.


this is when you really do not want to update the bios unless ABSOLUTELY necessary!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is when you really do not want to update the bios unless ABSOLUTELY necessary!


Agreed. Will see how the 3200MHz behaves at 128gb soon enough. I just want to run 100strap again. This CPU just doesn't like 125 I am convinced.


----------



## AdamK47

The combination of the 3202 BIOS and the better memory controller on my 6950X has been great for running my memory at 3000. The same memory speed with the 5960X and older BIOS versions would result in the system randomly dropping 1 DIMM during POST. It didn't matter what memory timings I used or what VDIMM/VCCSA voltage I used. I now get all memory detected every single time on every boot with the new CPU and BIOS.


----------



## Dagamus NM

So after breaking the raid and loading Windows to a single SSD all of the problems have seemed to go away. I have 128gb memory installed and running. Just at default 2133 as of right now but everything is working.

So next I will go through each of the four ssds as well as a couple others I have laying around and see if I can find the one Intel 730 series that doesn't like playing nice with the others. I had this happen on my other x99 setup. It was quite frustrating in the beginning. The exact symptoms were different but the result was the same. I think I used all four of those ssds in other single or dual SSD builds so who knows if crystaldiskmark will tell me anything about these guys that I can tell. All four of the other drives that didn't want to play together were flawless on their own.

I have three more new in box I can test regardless if so can't sort this out.


----------



## Artah

Anyone figure out how to turn off the RGB lights on the board when the machine is turned off yet just semi finished my rig modification and added this board and to my dismay the likes continue to dance while I'm asleep! I could grow to like the idea of it being on while the machine is turned off though. thanks.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I think there is a control thing in the bios. Another in AI suite too I believe. I cannot say for sure as I removed mine for the monoblock.


----------



## mus1mus

It's on the Advanced Tab > ROG Effects > LED Control


----------



## Artah

double posted.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I think there is a control thing in the bios. Another in AI suite too I believe. I cannot say for sure as I removed mine for the monoblock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's on the Advanced Tab > ROG Effects > LED Control


Thanks for the info guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Out of curiosity, can you tell me if there is always the "AMDA00" device in the device manager (present since the R4BE X79 I believe)
> 
> Thanks
> That's it


what is it under usually? I'll look to see if I have it.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.
> what is it under usually? I'll look to see if I have it.


Under System Devices (Device Manager)

Thanks


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Under System Devices (Device Manager)
> 
> Thanks


nothing that starts with AMD.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> nothing that starts with AMD.


Ok thanks

It appeared with R4BE (and R5E) and OC Panel (probably related)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> It appeared with R4BE (and R5E) and OC Panel (probably related)


ahh ok I don't have the OC panel, was thinking of getting it but I might not have the room, I have stuff behind most of my bay slots.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> ahh ok I don't have the OC panel, was thinking of getting it but I might not have the room, I have stuff behind most of my bay slots.


Although it comes with these motherboard, I have not installed but this "device" is present in the Device Manager with R5E (and R4BE)


----------



## Kimir

The R4E that doesn't come with OC panel also has it, it not linked to the OC panel.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The R4*B*E that doesn't come with OC panel also has it, it not linked to the OC panel.


----------



## Kimir

I said the R4E, not BE.


----------



## tistou77

Yes and me, I was talking about R4BE


----------



## Kimir

And again, I'm telling you that the AMDA00 is not related to the OC panel as I also have it on the original RIVE.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And again, I'm telling you that the AMDA00 is not related to the OC panel as I also have it on the original RIVE.


When I asked at the time, this was related to soft AI Suite also
It is only related to Asus, the drivers are signed by Asus


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> When I asked at the time, this was related to soft AI Suite also
> It is only related to Asus, the drivers are signed by Asus


Yeah that's the stuff that allows you to change voltage/frequencies on the fly with AIsuite or TurboV.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And again, I'm telling you that the AMDA00 is not related to the OC panel as I also have it on the original RIVE.


I've a vague recollection that the AMDA00 device is related to the "MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M" driver ...


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've a vague recollection that the AMDA00 device is related to the "MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M" driver ...


MEI (Intel) and AMDA00 (Asus) are totaly different


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> MEI (Intel) and AMDA00 (Asus) are totaly different


Oh well, I've no idea what I installed then ... i've got a recollection that I needed to install something after a fresh W10 build? I didn't do the install, just searched for drivers in a folder.

Maybe it was this?

ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Oh well, I've no idea what I installed then ... i've got a recollection that I needed to install something after a fresh W10 build? I didn't do the install, just searched for drivers in a folder.
> 
> Maybe it was this?
> 
> *ASUS Probe II Sense Driver V1.0.1.0 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)*


Is AMADA00 if I remember


----------



## xTesla1856

Anyone else in here think the new Edition 10 is not wort it? 200 bucks more for LEDs and less I/O? For me, the RVE is still the king of boards.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Anyone else in here think the new Edition 10 is not wort it? 200 bucks more for LEDs and less I/O? For me, the RVE is still the king of boards.


Hello

I'm not sure what "less I/O" means. The Hi-Fi box alone makes up the difference in pricing.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Anyone else in here think the new Edition 10 is not wort it? 200 bucks more for LEDs and less I/O? For me, the RVE is still the king of boards.


yes and no...

given the case, i had 600$ just lying around, i would buy the Edition 10, but im happy with my RVE and dont need that RGB premium and DAC... though, that rear I/O panel is SOOOO DANDY


----------



## Jpmboy

somewhere I recall seeing a firmware update for the OC panel (from the R5E) for the R5E-10?

nvm - works fine OOB.


----------



## xmec

So it's the new 3202 BIOS worth it or should I revert back to 2101?? I'm currently on BIOS 3009. Also seems that oc profiles from bios 2xxx are not compatible with bios 3xxx can someone confirm this?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmec*
> 
> So it's the new 3202 BIOS worth it or should I revert back to 2101?? I'm currently on BIOS 3009. Also seems that oc profiles from bios 2xxx are not compatible with bios 3xxx can someone confirm this?


Best thing to do IMHO is record your OC and redo it on a new BIOS reload. I always had trouble trying to load settings from a different BIOS myself.


----------



## xmec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Best thing to do IMHO is record your OC and redo it on a new BIOS reload. I always had trouble trying to load settings from a different BIOS myself.


Can I revert back to previous bios using USB Flashback?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmec*
> 
> Can I revert back to previous bios using USB Flashback?


for sure, use the BIOS renamer utility though or manually rename it not sure if it's case sensitive, I don't know what it is for the old R5E. After you revert back to the original bios make sure you post with it and then load defaults just to make sure it's clean and reboot again then restore your original saved profiles.

I wanted to add that using the flash back you don't power on the computer, leave it off with the power connected and the PSU turned on. Place the USB stick and then press and hold the flashback button until it starts flashing. Wait for it to completely stop flashing and on that version it may also turn off after the flash back. Keep in mind that some USB sticks may not work and unable to read it without the OS running, I've run into that before.


----------



## xmec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> for sure, use the BIOS renamer utility though or manually rename it not sure if it's case sensitive, I don't know what it is for the old R5E. After you revert back to the original bios make sure you post with it and then load defaults just to make sure it's clean and reboot again then restore your original saved profiles.
> 
> I wanted to add that using the flash back you don't power on the computer, leave it off with the power connected and the PSU turned on. Place the USB stick and then press and hold the flashback button until it starts flashing. Wait for it to completely stop flashing and on that version it may also turn off after the flash back. Keep in mind that some USB sticks may not work and unable to read it without the OS running, I've run into that before.


Thanks man







I think I'm going to try back the old 1902


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Best thing to do IMHO is record your OC and redo it on a new BIOS reload. I always had trouble trying to load settings from a different BIOS myself.


bios saves (cmo files) are not portable between bios versions... so it wouldn't be only you that has trouble loading settings from a different bios.


----------



## Titonic

Do you guys know if the oc panel from RVE is compatible with rampage 5 edition 10 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Titonic*
> 
> Do you guys know if the oc panel from RVE is compatible with rampage 5 edition 10 ?


see post #9682.


----------



## Titonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> see post #9682.


Thx ?


----------



## Artah

I need some help from people more experienced than I am with the R5E/R5E10 motherboards. I had a 6950x on it and was running my memory at the rated speed of 3200MHz. Since my 6950X fried on it I can't seem to run the memory at 3200MHz 1.35v without the machine shutting down without a BSOD and restarting. This was working perfectly fine until the 6950x fried on it. I'm using a 5930k for now because I'm scared to put back the replacement 6950x until I figure this out. Is it possible that when something friend on the motherboard it fried my CPU? Is there anything else I can try other than locking the RAM voltage to 1.35v? One thing for sure which is understandable is it happens a lot quicker (10 minutes maybe?) when I set the ram to run at 1T.

I hope my motherboard is not screwed up because the thought of ripping it out with all my liquid cooling pipes is making my brain hemorrhage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I need some help from people more experienced than I am with the R5E/R5E10 motherboards. I had a 6950x on it and was running my memory at the rated speed of 3200MHz. Since my 6950X fried on it I can't seem to run the memory at 3200MHz 1.35v without the machine shutting down without a BSOD and restarting. This was working perfectly fine until the 6950x fried on it. I'm using a 5930k for now because I'm scared to put back the replacement 6950x until I figure this out. Is it possible that when something friend on the motherboard it fried my CPU? Is there anything else I can try other than locking the RAM voltage to 1.35v? One thing for sure which is understandable is it happens a lot quicker (10 minutes maybe?) when I set the ram to run at 1T.
> 
> I hope my motherboard is not screwed up because the thought of ripping it out with all my liquid cooling pipes is making my brain hemorrhage.


did you reflash the bios before installing the 5930K and reload Intel ME etc when dropping back to HWE from BWE?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you reflash the bios before installing the 5930K and reload Intel ME etc when dropping back to HWE from BWE?


I reflashed it and actually went back to 0601 but I didn't reload the Intel ME. I'll do that now, should I uninstall it first or should I just install on top of it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had a 6950x on it and was running my memory at the rated speed of 3200MHz. Since my 6950X fried on it I can't seem to run the memory at 3200MHz 1.35v without the machine shutting down without a BSOD and restarting. This was working perfectly fine until the 6950x fried on it. I'm using a 5930k for now


Hello

Because the memory was able to do 3200MHz with the 6950X doesn't mean it will do the same or with the same settings using the 5930K


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Because the memory was able to do 3200MHz with the 6950X doesn't mean it will do the same or with the same settings using the 5930K


That's a good point but 3200HMz is supposed to be the normal OCed XMP speed for those modules though, I know that means jack until it's actually installed and running on it. I'm testing with the 5930x because I don't want to fry another 6950x if that even had anything to do with it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That's a good point but 3200HMz is supposed to be the normal OCed XMP speed for those modules though, I know that means jack until it's actually installed and running on it. I'm testing with the 5930x because I don't want to fry another 6950x if that even had anything to do with it.


Hello

The stated XMP specs only apply to the capability of the memory kit itself nothing more.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The stated XMP specs only apply to the capability of the memory kit itself nothing more.


Makes sense, I hope I can get this thing to work because it's starting to frustrate me.

Edit: No luck so far but it runs perfectly fine at 2133 even with the 5930K at 4.5GHz @ 1.349v VCCIN 1.904v.


----------



## xTesla1856

Anyone else get massive stability improvements on the newest BIOS (3202)? Before, I couldn't for the life of me get 4.5ghz stable on my 5820K. After the BIOS update, boom, 45multi, 1.28 volts, input voltage 1.95V and XMP activated. Ran Prime95 for 6 hours without a hitch.







I wholeheartedly recommend the new BIOS.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Anyone else get massive stability improvements on the newest BIOS (3202)? Before, I couldn't for the life of me get 4.5ghz stable on my 5820K. After the BIOS update, boom, 45multi, 1.28 volts, input voltage 1.95V and XMP activated. Ran Prime95 for 6 hours without a hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly recommend the new BIOS.


Prime95 not a good idea on X99 CPUs. The instruction set draws too much voltage, can degrade the CPU. I'd use RealBench to test it, and for the memory HCI MemTest in Windows.

Jpmboy as showed me a good test to run overnight to test an overall overclock, CPU, GPU and memory is [email protected] as well. If it doesn't quit with an error then likely all three are fine.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Prime95 not a good idea on X99 CPUs. The instruction set draws too much voltage, can degrade the CPU. I'd use RealBench to test it, and for the memory HCI MemTest in Windows.
> 
> Jpmboy as showed me a good test to run overnight to test an overall overclock, CPU, GPU and memory is [email protected] as well. If it doesn't quit with an error then likely all three are fine.


Huh, didn't know that. Will try out Realbench tomorrow, thanks for the tips


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you reflash the bios before installing the 5930K and reload Intel ME etc when dropping back to HWE from BWE?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Because the memory was able to do 3200MHz with the 6950X doesn't mean it will do the same or with the same settings using the 5930K


I'm getting close, works perfectly fine with 4x4GB, tested both sets and both stable. It seems to be an IMC overload on haswell-e. What do you guys think? Broadwell-e IMC will eat it up or should I test something else just to get 32GB to work on haswell-e first?

Update: Installed the 6950x and everything seems to be working good now. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm getting close, works perfectly fine with 4x4GB, tested both sets and both stable. It seems to be an IMC overload on haswell-e. What do you guys think? Broadwell-e IMC will eat it up or should I test something else just to get 32GB to work on haswell-e first?
> 
> Upda*te: Installed the 6950x and everything seems to be working good now.* Thanks.


cool. how's this one running?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. how's this one running?


It's running like a top, only have it OCed to 4GHz for now and 3.1GHz uncore. I did lock the voltage on the memory to 1.35v @3200MHz and didn't use the XMP timings, I'm using the modules' default for now.

When I get more time I'll light'er up, I'm still cleaning up the RigZilla from the upgrade and bringing it back down to a pokemon look.

Don't worry major plans/renovation for that bowed tube in front along with the GPU section. I know wiring management nightmare on the cable side right?.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Huh, didn't know that. Will try out Realbench tomorrow, thanks for the tips


I didn't realize this either until I fired up Prime95 SmallFFT and saw the temps go silly on my 6950x. After some Google-Fu I found that Prime95 v26.6 and older should be used with these chips. Thankfully I was sitting right there to stop the workers immediately rather than being asleep and having it happen at some point during the Blend test.

On a side note, seeing the temps spike like that on my brand-new, uber-expensive 6950x was nearly an underwear replacement scenario.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> It's running like a top, only have it OCed to 4GHz for now and 3.1GHz uncore. I did lock the voltage on the memory to 1.35v @3200MHz and didn't use the XMP timings, I'm using the modules' default for now.
> 
> When I get more time I'll light'er up, I'm still cleaning up the RigZilla from the upgrade and bringing it back down to a pokemon look.
> 
> Don't worry major plans/renovation for that bowed tube in front along with the GPU section. I know wiring management nightmare on the cable side right?.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dauum - I hope my mercury S8 gets here soon...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*
> 
> I didn't realize this either until I fired up Prime95 SmallFFT and saw the temps go silly on my 6950x. After some Google-Fu I found that Prime95 v26.6 and older should be used with these chips. Thankfully I was sitting right there to stop the workers immediately rather than being asleep and having it happen at some point during the Blend test.
> 
> On a side note, seeing the temps spike like that on my brand-new, uber-expensive 6950x was nearly an underwear replacement scenario.


Just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX if you so wish. Read the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dauum - I hope my mercury S8 gets here soon...


I had two of those S8s at one time, they are awesome and working on them is easy when you want to pull parts out like your cpu or video cards out. Really nice to display those video cards with that case.

So I started to work on OCing the new 6950x CPU a bit. I got it to 4.5GHz @ 1.350v, passed initial tests on XTU but eventually crashed after a while. I dialed it down to 4.3 for now and give it a few for the silicon to bake then will try again with more careful settings. I kept the CPU input to 1.904v. Max temp I was getting on 4.5 was 74-88c. It was mostly 74-75c but once in a while would spike to 84-88c.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had two of those S8s at one time, they are awesome and working on them is easy when you want to pull parts out like your cpu or video cards out. Really nice to display those video cards with that case.
> 
> So I started to work on OCing the new 6950x CPU a bit. I got it to 4.5GHz @ 1.350v, passed initial tests on XTU but eventually crashed after a while. I dialed it down to 4.3 for now and give it a few for the silicon to bake then will try again with more careful settings. I kept the CPU input to 1.904v. Max temp I was getting on 4.5 was 74-88c. It was mostly 74-75c but once in a while would spike to 84-88c.


Would you recommend a CaseLabs case to someone not doing custom watercooling? Or would the case jsut look ridiculously empty


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Would you recommend a CaseLabs case to someone not doing custom watercooling? Or would the case jsut look ridiculously empty


Definitely. There is a few types of cases that they make that's smaller. Take a peek at their website. You might find something there that catches your eye.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Definitely. There is a few types of cases that they make that's smaller. Take a peek at their website. You might find something there that catches your eye.


I was eyeing the square one with the horizontal motherboard tray. Mercury S8 or something, I believe? That'll probably be my next case after the Air 540.


----------



## DiaTommy

Hey guys,

I have a small problem and I'd love some help from you guys, since you know alot more than me about this board...

So my problem is the Wifi on this board. While gaming, I constantly have lag - my ping goes up to 200, stays for a second, and goes back to normal. And that happens every 5 - 10 seconds.

I know, this could be caused by a number of things: Router, connection or just my internet.

Now, even though my internet is pretty bad, I always make sure I have nothing else open while gaming, so thats definetily not the problem here. I also have software that montiors and blocks any outgoing connection while gaming, so thats 100% not the problem.

connection - My router is like 3 meters away from my PC. It always has full reception, so that cant be the problem.

And heres the weird thing: The PC downstairs, that has these external USB Wifi sticks, is connected to my wifi Repeater and never has lag. Like perfectly stable connection, nothing.

So it gotta be either the settings on my windows or the drivers. I only installed that basic wifi driver from the asus website, so maybe I need something different.

What could I do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had two of those S8s at one time, they are awesome and working on them is easy when you want to pull parts out like your cpu or video cards out. Really nice to display those video cards with that case.
> 
> So I started to work on OCing the new 6950x CPU a bit. I got it to 4.5GHz @ 1.350v, passed initial tests on XTU but eventually crashed after a while. I dialed it down to 4.3 for now and give it a few for the silicon to bake then will try again with more careful settings. I kept the CPU input to 1.904v. Max temp I was getting on 4.5 was 74-88c. It was mostly 74-75c but once in a while would spike to 84-88c.


passing XTU with 1.35V for 4.5 GHz (assuming AVX is also at 4.5?) is a very good sign! looks to be a 10% chip.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaTommy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a small problem and I'd love some help from you guys, since you know alot more than me about this board...
> 
> So my problem is the Wifi on this board. While gaming, I constantly have lag - my ping goes up to 200, stays for a second, and goes back to normal. And that happens every 5 - 10 seconds.
> 
> I know, this could be caused by a number of things: Router, connection or just my internet.
> 
> Now, even though my internet is pretty bad, I always make sure I have nothing else open while gaming, so thats definetily not the problem here. I also have software that montiors and blocks any outgoing connection while gaming, so thats 100% not the problem.
> 
> connection - My router is like 3 meters away from my PC. It always has full reception, so that cant be the problem.
> 
> And heres the weird thing: The PC downstairs, that has these external USB Wifi sticks, is connected to my wifi Repeater and never has lag. Like perfectly stable connection, nothing.
> 
> So it gotta be either the settings on my windows or the drivers. I only installed that basic wifi driver from the asus website, so maybe I need something different.
> 
> What could I do?


Antivirus software maybe? Go to a command prompt and type in netstat -e and check if you have physical errors. Also temporally move the USB wifi stick upstairs and see if you get lag with it. You already double checked the antenna connectors?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I was eyeing the square one with the horizontal motherboard tray. Mercury S8 or something, I believe? That'll probably be my next case after the Air 540.


I would still recommend it and if you want a smaller one that supports mITX/mATX only there is the S5 that is also horizontal. You can always put a CPU cooler that's 2x120mm AIO radiator on the top to fill the void. If you ever plan on liquid cooling one day or cooling your GPU with AIO hybrid coolers or maybe the ek predator series, I would strongly recommend the S8 instead to make things easier. Keep in mind that the S8 is very wide compared to other cases out there so make sure you measure where you plan to put it. If it was me I would choose the S8 simply because I might get the urges to liquid cool then I'm all set so it's future proofing for an extra 130-150 bucks difference unless cost is a factor. Both can be upgraded with a pedestal though to put your rads down there if you want at a later time. One thing for sure CaseLabs quality does not disappoint at all for me, I just think it's the best modular high quality case on the planet. When I was first looking I was doing Google searches for "solid computer case" and such and that's how I ran into a post of CaseLabs and from there it was over.


----------



## kael13

Gave up in frustration attempting to register on the Asus ROG forums with all the redirects. Hopefully someone might be able to help me here.

I have an original Rampage V, running the latest BIOS, 3202, and the latest version of AISuite - 1.02.40. (Perhaps this is a bad idea, if so, let me know)

For some reason my PWM fans aren't spinning up properly and following their assigned profiles, even if doing something extreme such as shown in the picture here. They always spin at the minimum value set no matter what.

Should I just downgrade my version of AISuite? Honestly I can't remember if this is something I've encountered before. The fans are as in my sig rig.


edit: Ah okay, on some further inspection, the fans don't seem to spin up unless they are tied to the CPU temperature only. Selecting any of the other sources doesn't work.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Gave up in frustration attempting to register on the Asus ROG forums with all the redirects. Hopefully someone might be able to help me here.
> 
> I have an original Rampage V, running the latest BIOS, 3202, and the latest version of AISuite - 1.02.40. (Perhaps this is a bad idea, if so, let me know)
> 
> For some reason my PWM fans aren't spinning up properly and following their assigned profiles, even if doing something extreme such as shown in the picture here. They always spin at the minimum value set no matter what.
> 
> Should I just downgrade my version of AISuite? Honestly I can't remember if this is something I've encountered before. The fans are as in my sig rig.


Did you go into the bios and changed it from DC to PWM control?


----------



## Vindicare

Some days from now ill upgrade to 3202 (i have this weird rule of only upgrading a bios after 30 days with no new release) aniway everytime theres a new release i need to configure the bios all over again.

so i was wondering is there an option to check what is changed from the default values?


----------



## Biggu

Hey all ive got a weird issue with my R5E board and was hoping to get some help, first of all my specs
Win 10
R5E (original not 3.1 etc)
5930 K stock clock
32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000
Titan X SC stock clock
SM951 512gb using the M.2 slot and Uefi
2x WD Black in Raid 1
EKWB Monoblock
Ax1200i

So on to the issue, a few months ago my computer would boot up and just sit a the windows loading screen with the circle not even showing up. I would simply cut the power using either the PSU switch or the button the front of the case and it would boot up like normal. some times it requires multiple times doing this.

This is telling me the computer is passing bios with no issues and its getting to the OS on the drive.

about a month after this started, the computer would never boot to windows, just sit with the windows loading screen. At this point I plugged in a CD drive, rebooted, and loaded windows 10 from the CD and do a system repair. Some times the repair would work, some times I would have to restore from the last backup (takes a long time btw)

So this has been the annoying but only happened during startup until now. For the last few weeks, when the computer has been running it will literally just shut off, wait one - two seconds then boot back up. This happens regardless if I am gaming or if im not even in the same room. I thought this may be PSU related as I would flip the switch on the PSU and I remember all the LEDs on the board would be out when it shuts off. I had the PSU replaced under RMA and still no effect.

I upgraded the Bios of the board to 3202 and its still doing it. The times are random and windows event log only shows that the system was shutdown un expectedly which tells me its something hardware related. Ive ran a mem test and memory all clears, ive dropped the bios back to different versions with no luck either. I thought this may be temperature related but all temps are fine and stay around 26-31C

Also, I was thinking of RMA'ing the board with asus but since I wanted to have the IO shield on the board with the water blocks I cut the heat pipe between the two. I assume this will void the warranty?

If so does anyone here have the mofset / io shield cover they would want to sell or let me barrow for a fee?

Im very close to just getting an edition 10 board and being done with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biggu*
> 
> Hey all ive got a weird issue with my R5E board and was hoping to get some help, first of all my specs
> Win 10
> R5E (original not 3.1 etc)
> 5930 K stock clock
> 32gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3000
> Titan X SC stock clock
> SM951 512gb using the M.2 slot and Uefi
> 2x WD Black in Raid 1
> EKWB Monoblock
> Ax1200i
> 
> So on to the issue, a few months ago my computer would boot up and just sit a the windows loading screen with the circle not even showing up. I would simply cut the power using either the PSU switch or the button the front of the case and it would boot up like normal. some times it requires multiple times doing this.
> 
> This is telling me the computer is passing bios with no issues and its getting to the OS on the drive.
> 
> about a month after this started, the computer would never boot to windows, just sit with the windows loading screen. At this point I plugged in a CD drive, rebooted, and loaded windows 10 from the CD and do a system repair. Some times the repair would work, some times I would have to restore from the last backup (takes a long time btw)
> 
> So this has been the annoying but only happened during startup until now. For the last few weeks, when the computer has been running it will literally just shut off, wait one - two seconds then boot back up. This happens regardless if I am gaming or if im not even in the same room. I thought this may be PSU related as I would flip the switch on the PSU and I remember all the LEDs on the board would be out when it shuts off. I had the PSU replaced under RMA and still no effect.
> 
> I upgraded the Bios of the board to 3202 and its still doing it. The times are random and windows event log only shows that the system was shutdown un expectedly which tells me its something hardware related. Ive ran a mem test and memory all clears, ive dropped the bios back to different versions with no luck either. I thought this may be temperature related but all temps are fine and stay around 26-31C
> 
> Also, I was thinking of RMA'ing the board with asus but since I wanted to have the IO shield on the board with the water blocks I cut the heat pipe between the two. I assume this will void the warranty?
> 
> If so does anyone here have the mofset / io shield cover they would want to sell or let me barrow for a fee?
> 
> Im very close to just getting an edition 10 board and being done with it.


are you running the ram at XMP or SPD?

More help here too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## Biggu

I cross posted thanks for the info, as far as memory its running at what ever the board has decided to run it. when I did the last bios update I only changed the settings I absolutely needed for the computer to come up which is basicly ignore cpu fan and change some of the fan outputs since I use the headers to run my fans.


----------



## Kimir

I tried the 3202 bios yesterday, I did notice an increase of Read speed in Aida with same CPU/cache and memory speed/timings. Also noticed an increase of temperature during small bench such as Cinebench R15.
I also messed things up somewhere in the bios and had to reactivate both w7 and w10.


----------



## Artah

Anyone using this 4.0GHz memory CMD8GX4M2B4000C19 on R5E10 reliably with 8 modules? I'm thinking of getting it instead of Tridend Z.


----------



## Kimir

I could bet that on one would do that.
1. It's chipset serie 100 certified kit
2. You'd need 4 kit of 2x4GB, which is asking for trouble
3. You'll never reach 4000Mhz or X99, you're just paying more for nothing, those are probably samsung E-die, which are not known to play particularly nice with X99.

This kit cost 186€ here, 4 of them would be 744€ for 32GB. For that price point you can get the Corsair Plat 8x8GB 3200C16 (CMD64GX4M8B3200C16), certified for X99, that you can OC/OV to get higher freq. and/or tighter timings.
Yet the TridentZ 8x8GB 3200c14, B-die based, known to work nicely if the IMC is capable is at a mere 550€.
That's why I think no one would go that route.


----------



## petedread

What is Haswell-E SFR agent on 1302 BIOS?
Also, what does the third Rampage tweak mode do? If I remember correctly, mode 1, stability, mode 2, performance, mode 3?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> What is Haswell-E SFR agent on 1302 BIOS?
> Also, what does the third Rampage tweak mode do? If I remember correctly, mode 1, stability, mode 2, performance, mode 3?


Each of the modes needss to be tested with your ram settings (and each adjusted fr that mode)... Here's a performance comparison. Each run 4-5min following a reboot. Identical bios settings, except Mode selected.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Anyone using this 4.0GHz memory CMD8GX4M2B4000C19 on R5E10 reliably with 8 modules? I'm thinking of getting it instead of Tridend Z.


I don't think there is a socket 2011v3 CPU in existence with a memory controller strong enough to run 8 modules at DDR4 4000 with any sort of stability.


----------



## xTesla1856

I'm kind of at a loss here, I keep getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BOSDs very sporadically while gaming. I run my memory at 2133mhz stock with the ram setting on auto. (I'm using a 4x4 Corsair LPX kit). The CPU is OC'd to 4.2 at 1.2volts. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I'm kind of at a loss here, I keep getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BOSDs very sporadically while gaming. I run my memory at 2133mhz stock with the ram setting on auto. (I'm using a 4x4 Corsair LPX kit). The CPU is OC'd to 4.2 at 1.2volts. Anyone have any pointers?


Set the CPU back to stock and see if it still happens.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set the CPU back to stock and see if it still happens.


Will report, thanks


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3301
> Improve system compatibility


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-ASUS-3301.zip


----------



## Kimir

Sweet, this time it's compatibility, not stability.


----------



## Sem

Has anyone ever encountered strange behavior of the pwn headers mainly chassis 1 running pwn fans at 100% randomly

only way to fix is the turn off the system then on again and it works fine


----------



## [email protected]

Stuff like that can be due to polling errors. Are you running multiple monitoring tools on the system?


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Stuff like that can be due to polling errors. Are you running multiple monitoring tools on the system?


actually yes

it normally happens while im encoding and while encoding i have Open HW Monitor running as i like the OSD and can overide the duty cycle if i want to adjust i also have AIDA64 on to monitor voltage
i might also have MSI afterburner on as well if ive played a game before and maybe sometimes CPU-Z just for the hell of it









lol all makes sense now


----------



## Xipe

I thinking buy a 950 ssd m2.
I have bios 1701, we need upgrade or change some option in bios?
Trhotling temperature is a big problem ? ty


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xipe*
> 
> I thinking buy a 950 ssd m2.
> I have bios 1701, we need upgrade or change some option in bios?
> Trhotling temperature is a big problem ? ty


Hello

There should be no issue with the drive and your current BIOS version.


----------



## Kriant

Trying to figure out what HB sli bridge I need for 1080 SLI set in accordance to recommended PCI-E slots (slot 1 and slot 3) any tips? Not sure if I need the 3-slot or 4-slot bridge


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Trying to figure out what HB sli bridge I need for 1080 SLI set in accordance to recommended PCI-E slots (slot 1 and slot 3) any tips? Not sure if I need the 3-slot or 4-slot bridge


the PCIE x16 slots are 40.6 mm (1.6") apart... if you are using 1 and 3, then you want the 3 slot (81mm) bridge. the same distance as the hard bridge that came with the board (3 -slot). There are 3 slot spaces between 1 and 3 on the R5E.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the PCIE x16 slots are 40.6 mm (1.6") apart... if you are using 1 and 3, then you want the 3 slot (81mm) bridge. the same distance as the hard bridge that came with the board (3 -slot). There are 3 slot spaces between 1 and 3 on the R5E.




Just making sure. 80mm bridge. Right?

P.S. Thanks a lot for a quick reply =)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> Just making sure. 80mm bridge. Right?
> 
> P.S. Thanks a lot for a quick reply =)


yup - if you look closely, there is no physical slot between PCIE 1 and 2, but the spacing is the same as between 2 and 3 which has a black PCIE slot between them. The 3 -slot one is correct (just as a 3 slot terminal is correct on a EK water block bridge.)


----------



## Qwinn

Just thought I'd mention - you know how Aida benchmarks went up significantly (around 3k reads for me) by going from bios 2101 to 3101? Looks like this trend continues. Going from 3202 to 3301 is also improving benchmarks, around 1k more read and 1k more copy for me, as well as a drop in latency from 60 to 58. Good stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Good news!


----------



## tistou77

With the 3301 bios, adaptive mode for the cache seems to work

EDIT: I tested and it does not work, bizarre, it works very well on the Deluxe


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> With the 3301 bios, adaptive mode for the cache seems to work
> 
> EDIT: I tested and it does not work, bizarre, it works very well on the Deluxe


I gave it a shot before I saw your edit. My normal OC is Offset 0.27v, which generally comes to around 1.21v under load. I tried adaptive with:

Offset 0.001v Add'l Turbo 1.209v
Offset 0.940v Add'l Turbo 0.27v
Offset 0.960v Add'l Turbo 0.25v

All of these failed to boot with Q Code 95 ("PCI Bus Request Resources" according to the manual).

Moving any more from Turbo to Offset and I'd pretty much be at the same place at idle voltage as I was using Offset to begin with, so not going to bother trying.


----------



## tistou77

According to Allan from Intel, Asus needs to update the bios to the Adaptive Mode works with the Cache
Quote:


> You need to contact Asus in order to obtain BIOS file that contains an updated processor microcode.
> Allan.


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> According to Allan from Intel, Asus needs to update the bios to the Adaptive Mode works with the Cache


Good. So now we now ASUS still has homework to do for improving the BIOS.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Stuff like that can be due to polling errors. Are you running multiple monitoring tools on the system?


Can you please elaborate on this a little more? Are there pieces of software that are known to cause the conflict? This happens to me, seemingly at random, I am running CoreTemp and Afterburner alongside AI Suite 3.

It only started after updating to 3xxx bios from 1601 though, and It definitely did not happen in any bios prior to 1601. I confirm it's happening by opening AI Suite 3 and see my fans running at fixed RPM, completely ignoring the set fan curve and temperature of the specified probe. Also Sensor 2 always drops out to N/A. I don't have a probe plugged into Sensor 3, so no idea if that sensor is gone, but Sensor 1 continues to update and provide correct temperature readings.

Also, when this happens and I reset my PC, often the motherboard hangs on post with QCODE b1. No amount of hitting reset resolves it, but powering off with the PSU switch, waiting for the caps to discharge, and then powering back up always fixes the issue 100% of the time. It also does NOT trigger a failed overclock event, which I find very strange. And yes, this all happens while running 100% stock 5960x 3ghz everything auto and ram at 2133mhz.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Good. So now we now ASUS still has homework to do for improving the BIOS.


Actually 3301 *did*, finally, upgrade the microcode to the current version 38. Perhaps something else is awry causing the qcode 95. Raja? Praz?


----------



## xkm1948

So adaptative now works on 125BCLK as well?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> According to Allan from Intel, Asus needs to update the bios to the Adaptive Mode works with the Cache


Watching and waiting to see how you do with adaptive cache.,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> So adaptative now works on 125BCLK as well?


how will adaptive add TURBO voltage if the multiplier is not a turbo multiplier?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Watching and waiting to see how you do with adaptive cache.,


It works fine on the Deluxe, but not on the R5E with the 3301
Must wait that Asus fixes this


----------



## Qwinn

tistou:

In what way did it not work for you? Did you get qcode 95 when trying it like I did?


----------



## tistou77

Yes I have the 95 error code


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Watching and waiting to see how you do with adaptive cache.,


Hello

I've seen the Deluxe BIOS screenshot using adaptive for cache. Offset under adaptive is set to 0.300V. I think that says it all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've seen the Deluxe BIOS screenshot using adaptive for cache. Offset under adaptive is set to 0.300V. I think that says it all.


lol - another myth.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - another myth.


The principal is that it works









With the offset, I'm in 1.10v idle in Offset, with the Deluxe is 0.9v in Adaptive Mode

Look voltage Cache in the video, this is not the offest






And bios settings

http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_3301.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The principal is that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the offset, I'm in 1.10v idle in Offset, with the Deluxe is 0.9v in Adaptive Mode
> 
> Look voltage Cache in the video, this is not the offest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bios settings
> 
> http://users.skynet.be/xixou/asus_x99_deluxe_bios_3301.pdf




This is functioning as an offset as shown in those screenshots. the Turbo voltage cap is not likely doing anything. 0.3V offset on my 5960x and 6950x run the same range of cache voltage as show in those screenshots (1.25V). But hey, If it works for you - enjoy!


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, I must have been misunderstanding how adaptive voltage works. I thought it went like this:

1) The "offset voltage" when using adaptive is basically the suggested minimum voltage. If this suggested voltage is too low to idle, the system will "Auto" it up to whatever it needs to to work properly.
2) The "additional turbo", when added to the offset, becomes the maximum voltage to be applied.

So, when I use 0.001v offset for my core voltage, and 1.269v for the add'l turbo, I wind up running at around 0.736v on idle and it will boost up to 1.27v.

Now, the way you guys are describing it, it sounds like you're saying that if I changed that to offset 0.3v and add'l turbo to 0.97v, I'd still max at 1.27v but I'd be idling at around 1.036v?

So basically the "offset" is applied to the minimum auto voltage, which is somewhere in the 0.736v range... but that minimum auto voltage does not appear anywhere at all in the "offset + add'l turbo" = "max voltage" equation. So a large chunk of the voltage I specify in my "add'l turbo" is not turbo boost at all, but actually represents the base 0.736v minimum auto voltage. Am I understanding this correctly now?

if so, man, not intuitive...


----------



## tistou77

It does not work for me (on the R5E or R5E10 i guess) but would like (it work with the Deluxe)
I prefer ~ 0.9V to idle (Adaptive Mode) than 1.10V (Offset Mode)

If Intel updates for it to work (fix the bug), so that Asus makes the update


----------



## Praz

Hello

Offset shifts the stock VID table by the amount entered in the offset field.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Offset shifts the stock VID table by the amount entered in the offset field.


I knew that's how it worked in Offset voltage mode... I thought Adaptive used that field differently.

The part that's confusing and unintuitive to me is that the sum of the offset and "add'l turbo" fields result in the max applied voltage, even though only a small portion of it is "additional". If it were truly "additional", then to get to 1.27v you could say 0.001v offset, which gets you to 0.737v (for example), and then "additional" 0.533v to get it to 1.27v total. But it's not... to get it to 1.27v, you need to basically include the default auto idle voltage in your "additional turbo" setting.

I understand the desire to make the math easier (since the "auto idle voltage" isn't a fixed value), but really, seems to me it'd be a lot more intuitive to just have an "Offset" setting and a "Maximum turbo voltage", rather than having this odd "sum of offset + additional turbo = maximum" equation that links two voltage values that don't really seem to actually have anything to do with one another.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Additional Turbo Voltage is the actual desired voltage at the max set multiplier. It also is only active when turbo multipliers are in use. The offset voltage is applied the same regardless if it is set from the offset or adaptive option.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage is the actual desired voltage at the max set multiplier.


Hmm, okay, if that's the case, it's the desired voltage "pre-offset" then, which is unintuitive because in the BIOS settings it lists the offset first. Because if you set things like this:

CPU Core Voltage Offset: 0.030v
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage: 1.27v

Then the BIOS reads:

Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage: 1.30v

And that "Total" is what you'll *actually* get as the maximum voltage, I'm fairly certain. (If that's where I'm going wrong, please let me know).

So to make your response complete, it needs to be modified to "Additional Turbo Voltage is the actual desired voltage, prior to applying the offset voltage, at the max set multiplier." Correct?

Because the way you stated it is what I said above I'd consider intuitive: Have the second voltage entered when setting up to adaptive be the true desired maximum voltage at the max set multiplier, -after- the offset has already been applied. Cause the way I see it, your offset (which as you said just shifts the entire vid table) really isn't related at all to what you truly want your maximum voltage to be, but the way it's set up, you have to take their sum to get the actual maximum voltage you really want. Am I making any sense here? :/

I guess what I'm really saying is, the setting: "Additional Turbe Mode Core CPU Voltage", should be eliminated, and "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage" should be able to be entered directly. Were it listed that way, I think it would be a lot less confusing to the average person. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Additional Turbo Voltage is an extension of the stock VID table. Offset Voltage is applied to the full range of the VID table so is also applied to the Additional Turbo Voltage value. As a side note to all this the desired voltage for the Additional Turbo Voltage cannot be lower than the voltage programmed into the VID table at the top end.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, thanks Praz. That does confirm that I'm finally understanding what the settings do.

So, the following is no longer a request for explanation of how it works, it is (as I've also been trying to do) merely a suggestion on how to make the labels on these settings more intuitive to the beginning or even moderately knowledgeable overclocker.

I think when the average person reads a label like "Additional Turbo Mode Voltage", a common English reading of that would lead one to believe it is the ADDITIONAL voltage you want to apply to your normal *idle* voltage in order to reach maximum clocks. I don't think anyone would naturally interpret it as "Maximum desired voltage prior to applying the offset you wished to apply to the entire vid table in the previous setting", even if they know all about the vid table, never mind if they don't know about it in detail.

As it stands, to get to your true desired maximum voltage, your "additional turbo voltage" value has to include your normal, non turbo, idle voltage (which on my chip is about 0.736v). That portion of that voltage value isn't "turbo" at all, it is part of the base voltage needed to keep the machine running at lowest clocks. This makes the "additional turbo voltage" label, I maintain, very unintuitive and confusing.

I would suggest that Adaptive Offset be configured in the BIOS as follows:

CPU Core Voltage Offset (unchanged from current)
Total Adaptive Voltage at Maximum Turbo clocks (where you would enter the value that you wind up getting in "Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage" through the sum of the two current entries).

The computer can easily subtract the offset from that entered value to get what is currently "Additional Turbo Mode Voltage" should it need to apply that particular value in the inner workings of the BIOS. And it would actually reflect, in common English interpretation, what it's actually doing without need for an interpreter (and while your interpretation has been excellent, and it is appreciated, wouldn't you rather not have to repeat it so often?









Thanks for clearing it up, at any rate. If someone else out there understands what I'm trying to get at, or doesn't for that matter and thinks it's self-explanatory as it is, do please chime in, I'd like to confirm if I'm just stupid (or not) either way, heh.


----------



## Qwinn

ANYWAYS... now that my understanding is sorted, I realize that in my last two attempts on adaptive cache settings, I had the offset/turbo settings flipped. I reversed them and, surprise, I *did* boot successfully. Odd results though, and I'm doing a backup now so I can do more testing. But preliminary results show that jpmboy is right... the "additional turbo" doesn't seem to be doing much.

My normal OC in offset mode is +0.27v. In practice, this results in lowest idle cache voltage of about 0.990v, and 1.21v at load.

When I tried adaptive with offset +0.27v and turbo 0.94v, I got the exact same results (which is actually to be expected).

But when I tried adaptive with offset +0.17v and turbo 1.04v, I got 0.9v at idle and about 1.144v under semi-load, meaning during the first few minutes after boot when cache was running at 4.2Ghz but not really a heavy load. Which is CLOSE to what you'd expect by just running offset mode at +0.17v, except that I'd expect the load voltage to max at around 1.11v (my previous max voltage - the 0.01v I lowered my offset by), not 1.144v.

I'm going to try running with a higher additional turbo voltage and see if that increases that 1.144v cap at all. I expect it won't work and I'll crash under a real load. But then, since this adaptive version seems to be giving me about +0.03v higher at load than I'd expect, I'm going to try adaptive with +0.240v offset and see what it maxes out at.

Will report later.


----------



## Qwinn

Ok, now this is interesting. The additional turbo field *does* have an effect, but not nearly as much as it should... in fact, it seems like it's effect is between 1/6 and 1/10th of what it should be i.e., as if maybe a decimal place got shifted to the right somewhere.

When I ran it with +0.24v offset, 1.02v add'l turbo (for total 1.26v), it maxed out at 1.206v under AIDA stress test load.

When I upped the add'l turbo to 1.06v (for total 1.3v), now it maxes out at 1.212v under load, and the average is running higher as well (mostly over 1.2v instead of usually just under it).

Remember, in plain offset mode, I need 0.27v to get 1.212v under load.

It mostly tracks with the result I got before, when I lowered my offset from +0.27v to 0.17v, with an additional turbo of 1.04v, my maximum voltage only dropped 0.06v instead of the 0.1v you'd expect if turbo wasn't working at all.

It makes me *want* to try running with something like a 0.1v offset and a big whopping "additional cache turbo voltage" setting that actually gets me to 1.212v under load, but that would probably require getting my "total adaptive cache voltage" according to the BIOS to something crazy (north of 1.5v), which is more than a little scary, in case it's the voltage readings that I'm getting that are possibly wrong somehow. Is that possible, or can I rely on the numbers of *actual* voltage that Aida is giving me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Ok, I must have been misunderstanding how adaptive voltage works. I thought it went like this:
> 
> 1) The "offset voltage" when using adaptive is basically the suggested minimum voltage. If this suggested voltage is too low to idle, the system will "Auto" it up to whatever it needs to to work properly.
> 2) The "additional turbo", when added to the offset, becomes the maximum voltage to be applied.
> 
> So, when I use 0.001v offset for my core voltage, and 1.269v for the add'l turbo, I wind up running at around 0.736v on idle and it will boost up to 1.27v.
> 
> Now, the way you guys are describing it, it sounds like you're saying that if I changed that to offset 0.3v and add'l turbo to 0.97v, I'd still max at 1.27v but I'd be idling at around 1.036v?
> 
> So basically the "offset" is applied to the minimum auto voltage, which is somewhere in the 0.736v range... but that minimum auto voltage does not appear anywhere at all in the "offset + add'l turbo" = "max voltage" equation. So a large chunk of the voltage I specify in my "add'l turbo" is not turbo boost at all, but actually represents the base 0.736v minimum auto voltage. Am I understanding this correctly now?
> 
> if so, man, not intuitive...


Sticking with Strap 100:
With Adaptive, For VCORE offset is applied across the entire VID line (at every multiplier) Turbo is only applied on Turbo multipliers, and not on any multiplier below the first turbo multi (which will vary by CPU). So if the VID line is asking for 1.00 volt and you have an offset of 0.3V, the VR will provide 1.3V... and if the request is made while a turbo multiplier is called, any Additional Turbo voltage is added to that. If you are doing light work the turbo component is not applied and the vcore follows the VID using Auto rules - assuming you are running Adaptive with offset on Auto and ALL the necessary voltage at the Max Clock in Turbo. This was not possible not that long ago - What's nice about bios implementation now is that unlike doing this on my Sandybridge 2700K, the bios will set the MAx voltage. With the 2700K/Z87... you have to pay attention at the OS level to get a handle on the VID when adding up the values to get a total vcore under load in the OS. "auto" on either setting was did strange things (Asrock, anyway) Much more convenient now.

Cache is a separate problem, since it's base frequency is coupled to the Ram frequency (= 50% of ram freq, eg with 3400 ram it idle at 1700, 3200 idles cache at 1600 and so on).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It does not work for me (on the R5E or R5E10 i guess) but would like (it work with the Deluxe)
> I prefer ~ 0.9V to idle (Adaptive Mode) than 1.10V (Offset Mode)
> 
> If Intel updates for it to work (fix the bug), so that Asus makes the update


I'm not sure the word "bug" is appropriate. Maybe @Praz can explain this better....


----------



## Qwinn

Yes, the additional turbo field is definitely doing something, just not at the rate you'd expect.

With 0.19v offset, 1.2v additional turbo, I get maximum 1.197v under Aida load.

With 0.19v offset, 1.0v additional turbo, I get maximum 1.147v under Aida load.

So at least around the 1-1.2v range of additional turbo, for every 0.04v you raise it, you only get 0.01v added to your actual maximum voltage.

The *low* end of the voltage behaves exactly as you'd expect, though. Dropping offset from 0.27v to 0.19v causes the idle cache voltage to drop by the 0.08v you'd expect (in my case, from around 0.990v to 0.910v).

Given that information, I believe I could set up adaptive voltage in such a way that I'd get the same maximum voltage under load and a much lower idle voltage than I can get in offset mode (which is the whole point of adaptive). Again, though, this would require the "total adaptive cache voltage" in the BIOS to get crazy high, and I'm not really anxious to try that. That said, when I tried the 0.19v offset, 1.0v additional turbo that only resulted in 1.147v under load, I crashed quite quickly, which I would expect at 4.2 Ghz cache clocks if the readings are accurate, and it didn't crash at the higher setting, so it's *behaving* like the Aida voltage readings are correct.


----------



## Qwinn

Anyways, assuming the math above scales consistently, and given my standard offset mode +0.27v that results in 0.990v idle, 1.212v load:

If I were to set up adaptive mode:

Offset voltage: +0.17v
Additional Turbo: 1.36v

I would be able to drop my idle cache voltage by 0.1v, down to 0.890v at idle, and still maintain the 1.212v-1.218v under load that I need for stability under load.

Again, this would result in a BIOS reading total adaptive cache voltage of 1.53v, which is panic inducing under normal circumstances. But if it never actually goes above what I'm reading in Aida, would it be safe?

Or maybe this information would be enough for Asus to be able to tweak the BIOS (or fix it, if there's actually a bug causing this in play) in such a way that the entered value reflects the actual change in voltage?


----------



## xTesla1856

Is wiggling ever so slightly or bumping a Ram stick (for example from bumping your desk) supposed to make your PC freeze and reoot with a code "bd"? I'm suspecting a dead ram stick or a dead slot.


----------



## Kimir

No, bumping your case/desk shouldn't do that on a computer with no mech hard drivres (non moving parts). Going into the case and wiggle the ram from it's slot is asking for trouble.


----------



## Qwinn

Okay guys, I did a lot of testing of Adaptive Cache Voltage and I made what I consider some pretty fascinating discoveries about it. I think I've discovered the nature of the bug that's causing it to not work correctly. It *can* be made to work, sort of, but it currently requires putting some very uncomfortable numbers into the BIOS settings, and there's an indirect limit to how high you could overclock with it. I've posted on the Intel forums about it, since Raja still says the problem is on their end, and at least now that the BIOS 3301 microcode has been updated, they can't use that excuse anymore. If anyone's interested, and could hopefully hit "I have this question too" or add replies to show there's interest in the topic, please do.

https://communities.intel.com/message/411201#411201


----------



## Kimir

You have to consider that Intel was NOT happy to see Asus coming up with the OC socket that massively helps in cache overclock. If you think Intel is going to fix that, you are fooling yourself.
It works with offset, leave it be. X99 is pretty much end of life (BW-E is the last breath for the chipset, like Ivy-E was for X79) and OC socket doesn't even seems to benefit for BW-E on cache OC anymore, I guess Intel "fixed" something there.


----------



## Qwinn

Oh, ugh, so it's politics then? I didn't realize that. Bleah. Might explain why I couldn't find a single post regarding adaptive cache anywhere on the Intel forums, maybe they purge 'em.

Double bleah. Man, if I only had corporate resources to work on this stuff myself, and access to the BIOS code, heh... cause I strongly suspect this flaw could be compensated for even just at the BIOS UI interface level, after some testing to determine the math behind whatever is distorting that Additional Turbo value. But ASUS isn't willing (per Raja) to try that either, so guess the idea is dead in the water.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Oh, ugh, so it's politics then? I didn't realize that. Bleah. Might explain why I couldn't find a single post regarding adaptive cache anywhere on the Intel forums, maybe they purge 'em.
> 
> Double bleah. Man, if I only had corporate resources to work on this stuff myself, and access to the BIOS code, heh... cause I strongly suspect this flaw could be compensated for even just at the BIOS UI interface level, after some testing to determine the math behind whatever is distorting that Additional Turbo value. But ASUS isn't willing (per Raja) to try that either, so guess the idea is dead in the water.


Hello

Raja has already explained why this is not possible from the motherboard side only. Any interpolation of voltages from what is required by the CPU compared to what the BIOS would request would be valid only for the CPU under test because of VID stack variations. The fix has to be implemented at the PCU.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Raja has already explained why this is not possible from the motherboard side only. Any interpolation of voltages from what is required by the CPU compared to what the BIOS would request would be valid only for the CPU under test because of VID stack variations. The fix has to be implemented at the PCU.


*nod* I can't pretend to have anywhere near the level of hardware knowledge you guys have, of course. And in fact, if the distortion of that number is happening after the desired voltage is passed to the CPU/vid table, wherever that is, then what you're saying makes perfect sense. Completely plausible within my limited realm of knowledge on the subject.

But I'm going to suggest a possibility now, and I sincerely hope it's not taken the wrong way. I'm walking on eggshells to ask, but I can't get past the fact that what I'm suggesting is *possible*. But your and Raja's explanation *does* make an assumption, that the distortion to the value is happening within the CPU itself. I have been a programmer for 25 years, and I know that the observed behavior doesn't necessarily have to be caused there.

I will suggest, in the nicest way possible, that there is the *potential* that this distortion of that value, which I don't think anyone was even aware of until today - if I am wrong and this specific "divide by 4" distortion of that value was already known and possible causes already looked into on the ASUS end, please tell me and I'll briskly shut the hell up - is being distorted by the BIOS itself, even maybe at the UI level. If there's a very subtle bug at the interface level causing this weird "division by 4" to happen before that value is ever applied anywhere or sent to the CPU, it would be sufficient to explain how it's behaving, and a fix *there* should apply equally to all CPU's.

Please don't take this as an attack on the quality of the ASUS BIOS coders, hell, I think you guys are probably aware by now that I'm probably *the* biggest booster of the awesome improvements the 3xxx BIOS has recently made to memory performance. So there's obviously no anti-ASUS animus in what I'm going to request here.

But if the nature of this behavior wasn't known until now - and I suspect it's not, since the tone of prior comments from Raja was that it couldn't be made to work with 0 offset, but I have established that it can by compensating with a high additional turbo - then nobody would have ever thought to look at that precise bit of code in the BIOS UI before, or wherever the first place the UI passes that value. Nor would they know what exactly to look for. Now there's something very concrete to look for, a specific variable and even an approximate factor that variable's value is being distorted by.

I'm not suggesting chasing that rabbit much further than that, just the first couple places the value gets manipulated/passed to other classes within the BIOS. It's been made clear no one's willing to risk any hardware in actual testing, and I certainly can't argue with that. But if this distortion to that value is actually new information and it points for the first time to a specific place in the BIOS code where it could take only a few minutes to look and verify there isn't any weirdness going on where that value is being stored or in it's first pass out to anything out of the UI classes in the BIOS code.. well... as a loyal customer, I hope it's okay that I ask.

And with that, I'll drop the matter.


----------



## KedarWolf

Finally RMA'd my R5E, well, waiting for the instruction email but request was accepted even though they initially said it there was an RMA for it already. Might have been I kept trying to reload the RMA request website when it wouldn't load but no evidence of a previous request in my email.









Really hope it goes through but I'm 90% sure it will, ASUS is pretty good that way, no bent pins or anything.









A replacement board would be a huge step up from the ASUS X99-A II I'm using for now.









And I'm getting 4.7GHZ CPU 1.25v, 4.4GHZ cache 1.225v and 8x4Gb G.Skill 3000 at 3200MHZ 15-16-16-34 1T on current motherboard.

I'm really sure I'll get better timings on the new R5E and maybe 4.8GHZ CPU 4.5GHZ cache at better then 1.312v 1.246v respectively which I can run on the X99-A II, just find a bit hot when stress testing, not comfortable with pushing 80-85C in RealBench.









Tube of Kryonaut on the way though from amazon.ca.


----------



## Qwinn

So, the moral of the following story is, Never Condescend To A Cuban

(Context here: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59803-Does-anyone-have-adaptive-cache-voltage-working/page4

Adaptive Cache:
Cache Multiplier: 38x
Offset: Auto
Additional Turbo Cache Voltage: 1.60

Cache voltage idles at 0.735v
Actual max voltage of cache under load: 1.056v.
All other voltages readable by HWInfo64 same as running in Offset Mode +0.27v.

Passed 5 consecutive runs of Realbench Benchmark (best test I could think of to cause cache voltage to ramp up and down a lot).



All readable HWInfo64 voltages running in Offset 0.27v mode:




All readable HWInfo64 voltages after running 5 consecutive Realbench benchmarks in Adaptive mode (the only differences are the cache voltage minimum and maximum values):




So, for at least this brief moment, my full-of-misconceptions idiot of a coder self is the only human being on the planet successfully running stable and by all appearances completely safe decent (38x) overclock that idles at 0.735v cache volts on an Asus motherboard.

Sometimes even people who don't know the intricate inner workings of vid tables or PCU's can do things that the experts condescendingly insist isn't possible . Imagine that.

Cause here's what I find amusing. Never once did it occur to any of the experts that INTEL MAY NOT HAVE BEEN LYING WHEN THEY SAID THEY FIXED IT IN THE NEW MICROCODE. However the BIOS handles the value that is input into the Additional Turbo field, we know that it *wasn't working on microcode 2d*. But Intel says it's working now, and as demonstrated above, THEY'VE GOT A PRETTY SIGNIFICANT LEG TO STAND ON. However the BIOS handles that value before passing it off to the PCU, *the need to handle that value may have changed due to Intel's fix*. There's no possible way to know unless you *look*. But the experts can't be bothered to look. Just because Intel changed the microcode in the handling of this specific issue couldn't possibly result in requiring a change to the way the BIOS was implemented *when the functionality was broken*. In fact, it's not just plausible but a SURE THING that the way the BIOS programmers implemented the passing off of that Additional Turbo value to the PCU/vid table/whatever (which almost certainly involved some heavy massaging of the value in the then-futile attempt to get Intel's broken functionality to work, back when they could be bothered to try, and which was very plausibly left in that massaged state once it was decided further efforts weren't worthwhile) nonetheless remained perfectly in sync with the way Intel implemented their fix in a future microcode.

Which they hadn't written yet. Because magic. And time travel. Maybe they figured out how to use that neat gadget in the 3DMark Timespy demo.

I know that the actual longevity gains of running at 0.27v lower at idle isn't earth shattering. Yeah, I know that current at idle is low enough that it doesn't make a huge difference. That's not the issue. The issue is unwarranted arrogance, and condescension, and a refusal to even acknowledge the possibility that a 25 year programmer could figure out how a piece of software works simply by observing its behavior.

A good 50% of the debugging I've done in my life has been in the absence of being able to read the actual underlying code. Here's a mod I did for Planescape Torment where I fixed literally over a 1000 bugs without ever being able to see a single line of code in the engine:

http://readme.spellholdstudios.net/PSTFixpack_Readme.html

So: I repeat: Never condescend to a Cuban, especially when making stupid assumptions like "Intel says they fixed it in the new microcode, but we'll just assume they're lying without a single test, and no matter what changes they made, our code that interfaces with theirs, which we wrote when their functionality was broken, and no working implementation was possible, is still perfect. How dare you suggest any other possibility. Thread locked.". It'll never end well for you.

I'll go off and enjoy being the only person in the world idling at 0.735v cache with a 38x multiplier and stable under highly variable load, despite being assured by the experts that it's completely broken. It warms the cackles my cold misconception-filled ignorant know-nothing heart..

EDIT: An even more specific moral: Never condescend to a Cuban when he was going WAY out of his way to be as utterly polite and respectful as humanly possible. I don't think you even have to be Cuban to find that insufferable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> So, the moral of the following story is, Never Condescend To A Cuban
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (Context here: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59803-Does-anyone-have-adaptive-cache-voltage-working/page4
> 
> Adaptive Cache:
> Cache Multiplier: 38x
> Offset: Auto
> Additional Turbo Cache Voltage: 1.60
> 
> Cache voltage idles at 0.735v
> Actual max voltage of cache under load: 1.056v.
> All other voltages readable by HWInfo64 same as running in Offset Mode +0.27v.
> 
> Passed 5 consecutive runs of Realbench Benchmark (best test I could think of to cause cache voltage to ramp up and down a lot).
> 
> 
> 
> All readable HWInfo64 voltages running in Offset 0.27v mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All readable HWInfo64 voltages after running 5 consecutive Realbench benchmarks in Adaptive mode (the only differences are the cache voltage minimum and maximum values):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for at least this brief moment, my full-of-misconceptions idiot of a coder self is the only human being on the planet successfully running stable and by all appearances completely safe decent (38x) overclock that idles at 0.735v cache volts on an Asus motherboard.
> 
> Sometimes even people who don't know the intricate inner workings of vid tables or PCU's can do things that the experts condescendingly insist isn't possible . Imagine that.
> 
> Cause here's what I find amusing. Never once did it occur to any of the experts that INTEL MAY NOT HAVE BEEN LYING WHEN THEY SAID THEY FIXED IT IN THE NEW MICROCODE. However the BIOS handles the value that is input into the Additional Turbo field, we know that it *wasn't working on microcode 2d*. But Intel says it's working now, and as demonstrated above, THEY'VE GOT A PRETTY SIGNIFICANT LEG TO STAND ON. However the BIOS handles that value before passing it off to the PCU, *the need to handle that value may have changed due to Intel's fix*. There's no possible way to know unless you *look*. But the experts can't be bothered to look. Just because Intel changed the microcode in the handling of this specific issue couldn't possibly result in requiring a change to the way the BIOS was implemented *when the functionality was broken*. In fact, it's not just plausible but a SURE THING that the way the BIOS programmers implemented the passing off of that Additional Turbo value to the PCU/vid table/whatever (which almost certainly involved some heavy massaging of the value in the then-futile attempt to get Intel's broken functionality to work, back when they could be bothered to try, and which was very plausibly left in that massaged state once it was decided further efforts weren't worthwhile) nonetheless remained perfectly in sync with the way Intel implemented their fix in a future microcode.
> 
> Which they hadn't written yet. Because magic. And time travel. Maybe they figured out how to use that neat gadget in the 3DMark Timespy demo.
> 
> I know that the actual longevity gains of running at 0.27v lower at idle isn't earth shattering. Yeah, I know that current at idle is low enough that it doesn't make a huge difference. That's not the issue. The issue is unwarranted arrogance, and condescension, and a refusal to even acknowledge the possibility that a 25 year programmer could figure out how a piece of software works simply by observing its behavior.
> 
> A good 50% of the debugging I've done in my life has been in the absence of being able to read the actual underlying code. Here's a mod I did for Planescape Torment where I fixed literally over a 1000 bugs without ever being able to see a single line of code in the engine:
> 
> http://readme.spellholdstudios.net/PSTFixpack_Readme.html
> 
> So: I repeat: Never condescend to a Cuban, especially when making stupid assumptions like "Intel says they fixed it in the new microcode, but we'll just assume they're lying without a single test, and no matter what changes they made, our code that interfaces with theirs, which we wrote when their functionality was broken, and no working implementation was possible, is still perfect. How dare you suggest any other possibility. Thread locked.". It'll never end well for you.
> 
> I'll go off and enjoy being the only person in the world idling at 0.735v cache with a 38x multiplier and stable under highly variable load, despite being assured by the experts that it's completely broken. It warms the cackles my cold misconception-filled ignorant know-nothing heart..
> 
> EDIT: An even more specific moral: Never condescend to a Cuban when he was going WAY out of his way to be as utterly polite and respectful as humanly possible. I don't think you even have to be Cuban to find that insufferable
> 
> 
> .


Great job and interesting... the base turbo multiplier is 3.7. Have you tried anything above 3.8? (which is basically the non OC-socket limit for cache at stock voltage?)


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great job and interesting... the base turbo multiplier is 3.7.


Thank you! And I may be misunderstanding... do you mean at stock settings, cache clocks up to 3.7 under load? I don't think so on a 5930k. Pretty sure I only boost up to 3000 at stock settings. I can easily check though.
Quote:


> Have you tried anything above 3.8? (which is basically the non OC-socket limit for cache at stock voltage?)


The best I could probably get out of it in the current state of code is 3.9. At the higher settings of Adaptive Turbo, "divide by 4" seems to become more like "divide by 16". I tried booting with that setting set to the maximum allowable by the BIOS, 1.92v. Max actual voltage got as high as 1.092v. I doubt I could run higher than 3.9 at that stable under load.

The last thing Raja said before he decided I couldn't have anything useful or interesting to say and locked the thread over at the ROG forums was that a lookup table to get that setting more in line with the actual results wasn't possible because there's a variance between CPU's in terms of results of access to the VID table. Had I had a chance to respond, I would have said that:

1) Given the current indignation at even thinking of revisiting this topic, it can be safely presumed that all tests that resulted in that variance between CPUs were on a previous microcode that everyone acknowledges was broken, so those results can no longer be presumed to still apply, and

2) Even if that variance still existed, okay, sure, I acknowledge you might not be able to get what you enter into the Additional Turbo field to exactly match up with the resulting actual max voltage. Please cite for me any other voltage you can enter that will line up exactly with what you get in the real world. I have my adaptive core add'l turbo to set to 1.27v, and I get 1.296v. We're not exactly accustomed to expecting real voltage to match what we set in the BIOS. Could the variance they're talking about between CPU's be accounted for enough to get the setting within a couple of bins of the actual voltage? Maaaaybe, within 4 bins? Could it at least be fudged enough that you *can* enter a figure that permits an actual max voltage above 1.1v? Absolutely. And even that's even presuming the bug is still on Intel's side rather than their own, the absolute assumption of which I feel I've demonstrated is no longer beyond question.

Especially cause, if that "1.92v" setting ever actually managed to reach the PCU to be acted upon in any way, I doubt I'd have a computer right now.

Oh, and also, isn't 3.8 pretty much the max clock at *any* voltage on non-OC-socket/Broadwell-E?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Especially cause, if that "1.92v" setting ever actually managed to reach the PCU to be acted upon in any way, I doubt I'd have a computer right now


Well, since you seem to have such extensive programming knowledge, you probably know this already - but Intel XTU writes directly to the MSR. You could try setting cache at default and running 1.92v through this? Just a thought...

That said, from what you're posting on the latest microcode, adaptive is just as broken on the latest microcode as it has always been (I''ve tested version 37). Intel's XTU does the same thing you're reporting via UEFI with the latest microcode. Intel make the software, they make the microcode, they make the chipset, they make the CPU. If they don't have it working properly, it says a lot.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Well, since you seem to have such extensive programming knowledge, you probably know this already - but Intel XTU writes directly to the MSR. You could try setting cache at default and running 1.92v through this? Just a thought...


Since my position is that the last remaining bug in this is in the ASUS Bios, and XTU would bypass that, I'd have to be pretty idiotic to try that. You, on the other hand, believe that Intel is responsible, so if you're right, XTU passing the value to the MSR should exhibit the same *lack* of destructive behavior that I'm experiencing by passing it through the BIOS.

Passing 1.92v to the MSR through the BIOS is by all appearances harmless. If you're right, and the BIOS works the same as XTU, then passing it through XTU shouldn't be any more destructive than what I just tried.

I just risked my chip to prove my point. Passing it through XTU without issue would prove yours. I risked my chip and proved my confidence in my convictions, successfully. You sure enough about your position to demonstrate yours?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Shouldn't someone have mentioned that entering a higher value in a single field, the higher value of which is never actually applied anywhere, gets the desired results?


Hello

No they shouldn't. There's nobody outside of Intel that knows the repercussions of setting this type of voltage value. At any given time it may be a possibility that the system would indeed apply this insanely high set voltage and would result in irreversible damage to the processor. Only a fool would advocate such a thing be done. And the only users that would feel this type of advice is beneficial probably do not need to be changing settings anyway. This being the case there is no reason to even bring this to the public view.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Thank you! And I may be misunderstanding... *do you mean at stock settings, cache clocks up to 3.7 under load*? I don't think so on a 5930k. Pretty sure I only boost up to 3000 at stock settings. I can easily check though.
> The best I could probably get out of it in the current state of code is 3.9. At the higher settings of Adaptive Turbo, "divide by 4" seems to become more like "divide by 16". I tried booting with that setting set to the maximum allowable by the BIOS, 1.92v. Max actual voltage got as high as 1.092v. I doubt I could run higher than 3.9 at that stable under load.
> 
> The last thing Raja said before he decided I couldn't have anything useful or interesting to say and locked the thread over at the ROG forums was that a lookup table to get that setting more in line with the actual results wasn't possible because there's a variance between CPU's in terms of results of access to the VID table. Had I had a chance to respond, I would have said that:
> 
> 1) Given the current indignation at even thinking of revisiting this topic, it can be safely presumed that all tests that resulted in that variance between CPUs were on a previous microcode that everyone acknowledges was broken, so those results can no longer be presumed to still apply, and
> 
> 2) Even if that variance still existed, okay, sure, I acknowledge you might not be able to get what you enter into the Additional Turbo field to exactly match up with the resulting actual max voltage. Please cite for me any other voltage you can enter that will line up exactly with what you get in the real world. I have my adaptive core add'l turbo to set to 1.27v, and I get 1.296v. We're not exactly accustomed to expecting real voltage to match what we set in the BIOS. Could the variance they're talking about between CPU's be accounted for enough to get the setting within a couple of bins of the actual voltage? Maaaaybe, within 4 bins? Could it at least be fudged enough that you *can* enter a figure that permits an actual max voltage above 1.1v? Absolutely. And even that's even presuming the bug is still on Intel's side rather than their own, the absolute assumption of which I feel I've demonstrated is no longer beyond question.
> 
> Especially cause, if that "1.92v" setting ever actually managed to reach the PCU to be acted upon in any way, I doubt I'd have a computer right now.
> 
> Oh, and also, isn't 3.8 pretty much the max clock at *any* voltage on non-OC-socket/Broadwell-E?


37 is the stock max turbo multiplier on the core. When you install the chip and/or hit clrcmos, the stock operating voltage is adaptive (dynamic voltage) for core and cache, and cache stock turbo max works in this setting, AFAIK. What is the max freq you see for cache at full stock settings?
Bottom line for me is, Adaptive cache has not worked well for the cache freqs I run. Unfortunately my 5960X/R5E is taking a break until a new case arrives...


----------



## Qwinn

Actually, let me modify this:
Quote:


> Since my position is that the last remaining bug in this is in the ASUS Bios,


I'll retract this. I'm only stating that it's entirely possible. There is nothing in the experienced behavior that precludes the possibility that the problem has been fixed and the remaining issue exists in the ASUS Bios. Could it ALSO be on the Intel side? Sure. Insufficient data to narrow it down further. All I'm asserting is that, unless you tested Intel's purported fix on the newest microcode, *and inspected the entered value to see if it is massaged in any way before it's passed on to Intel,* you also have insufficient data to determine it. And everything that's been said suggests, very strongly, that no one's been inclined to try to test it.

So no, even though you've previously been a complete ass to me on this forum, silent scone, I don't want you to fry your chip, and I don't suggest you actually try the XTU experiment.

You guys keep saying "Intel has to fix it". Intel says they've fixed it. If you have tested the most current iteration of their fix, fine. But no one's come out and said that, and you've all said In one loud voice that it's not necessary, you already know they're wrong, and no changes they made to implement their fix could possibly require any change on the procedure on your side, which was written when their code didn't work, that passes the entered value to them.

Look, you know what my 20 years of experience in IT have taught me above all? That the following situation happens:

1) Diligent techies are tasked with creating a data entry app (such as a UEFI Bios) and interfacing the user-entered values with another vendor's interface specifications.

2) Following the vendor's guidelines isn't working. Diligent techies try massaging the entered data to observe and test the results, to see if they can determine what the problem is (in fact, this has been pretty much confirmed as having happened in this current scenario).

3) Vendor acknowledges that the feature isn't currently working.

4) Boss calls down: stop wasting your time on it. Move on to the next project.

5) Data entry side, where the massaging and testing was taking place, is abandoned at the exact point that call came down. Attempts to tweak to make the vendor's function work, failed attempts to build a lookup table to get the desired results, remain in place.

If you've worked in IT, you know that the above doesn't just happen, it happens multiple times a day.

To preclude the possibility out of hand isn't reasonable.

And this conversation has already consumed about ten times the amount of time that someone saying "You know, it's not beyond the realm of possibility, and we know pretty much exactly where we'd need to look. Let me look in the BIOS code for 15 minutes and make sure." would have spent on the issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> The full extent of it's current "brokenness" is 100% explainable by the value being entered in the BIOS is being stored or passed somewhere incorrectly, before anything Intel even gets to look at it. That single hypothetical error is sufficient to explain the entire witnessed behavior. It's behaving exactly as it should be... except that what you enter in that field and what you actually get as the desired maximum voltage don't match.
> 
> That's it. That is sufficient to entirely explain the current behavior - which no one else has tested on microcode 38 to my knowledge - for even a second.
> 
> Now, having worked in the world of IT for a long time, I may have witnessed the following scenario once, maybe twice:
> 
> 1) Diligent techies in charge of a data entry application (like a BIOS setup) are tasked with accepting the user's input data and transferring it to another vendor's specifications for interface with their software.
> 
> 2) The vendor's interface isn't responding as it should. Diligent techies try various ways of massaging and adjusting the entered values that they're exporting to the vendor's interface to get the vendor's feature to work right.
> 
> 3) The call comes down from the boss: The vendor has said this isn't working properly. Stop wasting time on it. Move on to the next project.
> 
> 4) The code in question is abandoned at the exact point where that call came down, and any massaging they were doing trying to get it to work right is left in place.
> 
> If you've worked in any large IT department, you know that the above doesn't just happen often, it happens multiple times a day.
> 
> And it would account 100% for the current observed behavior. And if, as you say, it's just as broken as it ever was.... how come I can run at a decent overclock with 0.735v idle? That's fully functional in my opinion. Shouldn't someone have mentioned that entering a higher value in a single field, the higher value of which is never actually applied anywhere, gets the desired results? Cause if that's all it takes for you guys to dismiss something as "hopelessly broken", well, I wish my previous bosses would have accepted that kind of evaluation. Would've made life pretty easy.


Look here:





1) Adaptive Vcore works fine in XTU. You can set Adaptive in UEFI, or leave it on Auto, XTU will override it and apply the selected value and force static or adaptive according to what you select.

2) When cache voltage is left in auto state in UEFI, XTU application of adaptive voltage is borked in a similar manner to yours. It does exactly what it was doing before. If adaptive is set in UEFI then XTU simply applies a manual voltage when an adaptive voltage is set.

3) This proves it has nothing to do with ASUS, and you were very bull-headed in stating that. Chances are you realized you went off half cocked and are now backtracking hence all these on-the-fly edits and retractions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> 3) The call comes down from the boss: The vendor has said this isn't working properly. Stop wasting time on it. Move on to the next project.


I think you should probably make use of this snippet, as you're wasting yours and others time with this.


----------



## Qwinn

Wow, I thought that post you just quoted was nixed entirely by an accidental close of the browser. I never actually noticed that it posted, and not sure when I had an opportunity to hit the submit button in it. I wound up rewriting the whole thing from memory from scratch (my post 9787). How weird.

Anyway, my acknowledgment that it could still be on Intel's side came before anyone posted anything else that would lead me to doubt my current convictions. I didn't come to any new realizations, I just realized I phrased it badly. When you're saying something is possible, and three people insist repeatedly that it's *not* possible, it's rhetorically very easy to slip into "I'm sure what I think is possible happened". And upon 3 minutes consideration I moderated it to the current form of, I reject your insistence that it HAS to be on Intel's side even after they've purportedly fixed it and it doesn't bear any investigation that could've been accomplished in one tenth the time we've spent arguing about it. This is me trying to be responsible and not allow the heat of repeated condescension burning with the heat of a fiery thousand suns to make me immoderate in my declarations, which you've seen fit to denigrate.

Now, looking at your pictures, the top left picture in XTU shows this:

Cache Voltage Mode: Adaptive
Cache Voltage: 1.255v
Cache offset: 0.

It is impossible to get these readings through setting up adaptive in the BIOS. Even a setting of 1.92v for additional turbo in the BIOS cannot yield a real world maximum cache voltage over 1.1v. So, XTU is achieving something very different than the BIOS. This is entirely consistent with my position. Given that screenshot, I am extremely confident that if you entered 1.92v *there*, the chip would burn up. Again - consistent with my position, not yours.

"When cache voltage is left in auto state in UEFI, XTU application of adaptive voltage is borked in a similar manner to yours."

In that top left picture, what is the UEFI set to?

If actual cache voltage can go over 1.1v at any settings, it is in no way borked in a similar matter to mine.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Wow, I thought that post you just quoted was nixed entirely by an accidental close of the browser. I never actually noticed that it posted, and not sure when I had an opportunity to hit the submit button in it. I wound up rewriting the whole thing from memory from scratch (my post 9787). How weird.


Hello

Really? So you edited a post that was thought to be non-existent also? This statement and all the ongoing edits is starting to let all the pieces fall into place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Anyway, my acknowledgment *edits* that it could still be on Intel's side came before *after* anyone posted anything else that would lead me to doubt my current convictions.


Hello

Fixed this for you.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Really? So you edited a post that was thought to be non-existent also? This statement and all the ongoing edits is starting to let all the pieces fall into place.


Jeebus. So now you're taking what was probably an errant cut and paste mixed with this board's continuous auto-save feature and an accidental browser closing, and turning it into an indictment of my character/intelligence? Can you *see* how infuriating your condescension level would be to any sentient being?

Hello
Quote:


> Fixed this for you.


Please point me to where anyone's posted anything that leads me to, even now, several posts later, doubt my convictions. Again, the screenshot of XTU that silent scone posted supports my position, not his, and it certainly doesn't, as he claimed "prove it has nothing to do with Asus". The BIOS and XTU are doing things extremely differently if he can get anywhere near 1.255v cache voltage working in adaptive mode. To prove there's no bug in the BIOS, you'd have to show that the BIOS and XTU exhibit the *same* behavior and yield the *same* results.


----------



## Qwinn

Actually, given what I see of XTU's behavior (and the resulting HWInfo voltage) from that screenshot, I can think of a test that might let me settle this for myself. Will report later.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*


The problem with Adaptive Mode and Cache comes from Asus bios, I feel
With updated Intel microcode, there is more this bug with Asrock motherboard for example (of feedback that I had) and Asus Deluxe....

https://communities.intel.com/thread/56974

everyone passing the buck, and for us it's not working

But Asus does not fix the bug when a workaround exists
Example of bug with the Source Clock Tuner set at 60 and the strap 100 (M2 solt runs in x2)


----------



## Qwinn

tistou: Glad to see you again. And thanks for that link, that provides me a contact at Intel I was hoping for willing to address this issue, since no one's responded to mine yet. I would still like to talk to them.

Anyways. Did a whole bunch of testing in XTU, and I don't think it's capable of deciding the source of the issue one way or the other definitively. As scone himself noted, the mode you set in the BIOS (auto or adaptive) affects how XTU applies the voltages. That means, regardless of how XTU addresses the MSR, the initial settings it's reading are downstream from the BIOS, and any issues there are capable of contaminating what XTU does.

And jmpboy: To your earlier question, I think I can get my 4.2Ghz overclock working with an application of 0.12v offset. This would still net me a good 0.15v lower idle voltage than offset does. Unfortunately, because we're being stopped from applying our desired additional turbo voltage, we have to make up the slack some other way, and 0.12v offset is the lowest amount I can use (with 1.92v set in the add'l turbo field) to get my system to work at the 1.212v I need for 4.2Ghz under load. I'll give it a shot later.

Did I say "we're being stopped" from it? Yes, I did. Because I think I've figured out what's going on, and I don't think I've been treated with enough courtesy to refrain from stating my hypothesis in public, even though it's very clear to me that those exhibiting the lack of courtesy really wish I'd do so, to the point of thread locking where they have the power to do so. At this point, too bad, and I'll explain why.

Occam's razor is telling me the following: I believe the nerfing of the additional turbo voltage is deliberate. It's possible Raja and Praz don't know that, but the tone of their responses indicates to me that they do. I think when the executive decision was made by Asus to not support adaptive cache voltage, someone went in and deliberately forced the additional turbo value to be unable to be set high enough to cause any possible damage.

And that's actually perfectly legitimate! I see nothing at all immoral or unethical or unwise about that initial decision, as long as Intel's side of things was acknowledged to be broken. It's not only fair, I'd *recommend* putting that nerf in under those circumstances. And it was perfectly fair for them to continue to say, all these years, "It's Intel's problem, they need to fix it." For at least as long as Intel acknowledged the problem. (I never *did* actually see anyone from Intel acknowledge it was broken on their end, btw, but despite everything I'm willing to take it on trust that in previous versions of the microcode they did acknowledge it, as I have been told here and elsewhere).

It's *perfectly natural* that a nerf to the entered value, which I would have implemented exactly in the way we're observing this is functioning now, would have been introduced into the BIOS once the decision not to support it was made in light of broken functionality. Not putting it in would've arguably been negligent!

But now, Intel seems to be stating they *have* fixed it, and that changes the game somewhat.

I said I'd explain why I'm not inclined to respect the requests to shut up about this. It's because of four mistakes, one tactical, two ethical, and one argument just based on a really bad premise.

1) Tactical mistake: When tistou managed to get adaptive working at all, and did get a drop in idle voltage with it, Praz dismissed this, fairly condescendingly, on the basis that he was using a significant offset value. That's one hell of a challenge to lay down in front of your audience. And I did it. If Praz's interest in the subject was technical, if this was a problem he *wanted* solved, then the natural response to someone actually accomplishing what he himself set up as the bar for success in getting it working would naturally be, "Hey, nice work". Instead, it got more condescension. That means technical matters or solving problems is not the driving force behind the reaction. Justifying a political/business agenda is. And it's very revealing.

2) Ethical: "Intel needs to fix it" is still being played, despite it being pretty blazingly obvious that it hasn't been tested on the newer microcode. I mean, can anyone find anything in any ASUS post in response to me or tistou's findings that suggests that there was any interest by anyone at Asus, at any point in time since Intel claims to have fixed it, to test or check the new microcode, for even one instant? (scone claims he tried on 37... given what he thinks "proved it isn't ASUS's fault" that does no such thing, and his general demeanor, I have zero faith in his debugging abilities.) No, they're actively discouraging any testing of it at all, stating flat out they have no interest in doing so, and shutting down a thread where the request is made where they have the power to do so.

3) Ethical: In order to cover up the fact that the *real* agenda is that you don't feel like dealing with it *even if Intel fixes it*, you've blown smoke up my ass about vid tables and so forth and basically relied on accusations of ignorance to deflect from that fact. Now, to their credit, both Raja and Praz have acknowledged flat out that they don't want to deal with it. It would have been honest, and not unethical, but possibly embarrassing (which I think is what's driving this whole thing) if they had openly appended "even if Intel fixes it" to that. But they didn't want to admit that last part. That response would have annoyed some folks, but it's a business decision I could respect and I would have dropped it. But to avoid saying it, they took the tactic of continuing to blame Intel and of insulting my intelligence (and I think tistou was insulted as well - "Another myth LOL!") to cover up their nerf in the BIOS that disables us from being able to take advantage of the feature.

4) The bad premise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No they shouldn't. There's nobody outside of Intel that knows the repercussions of setting this type of voltage value.


This is true of every single voltage setting sent by the BIOS to the CPU. We know how they should work, but Intel's the ones with the magic sauce. The processor works because Intel tells us it does, and when we try it, it seems to work. We take a leap of faith in Intel in doing that, and that faith is buoyed by successful testing of what they do. Now, it was broken on their side once upon a time. That breaks trust. And who knows, maybe someone at Asus who tried to get it to work when it was broken on Intel's side blew up an expensive piece of hardware. Maybe some heads rolled. Maybe it was such a colossal CF in the Asus hallways that really, NO ONE WANTS TO DEAL WITH IT EVER AGAIN.

And that would perfectly justify the initial decision to abandon support for it and to nerf that setting. The justification is weakened, but still arguably okay, when Intel comes out and says it's working now, to say "Even if Intel did fix it, we still don't want to support the feature, so we're not going to do anything." Asus doesn't have to support anything they don't want to, period. Free country and all that.

And if you're embarrassed to flat out deny support for an Intel feature we paid them for because you don't think it's worth your OR OUR time, and we're simply too ignorant to know better (a theme that keeps coming up over and over in the responses), okay, fine. Public relations and all that.

But it is NOT okay, when someone who is being deliberately fed false information manages to be intelligent enough to figure out how to get around the block you erected to shut down the functionality, to respond by harping on their continued ignorance and deriding their intelligence. It is NOT okay to actively establish the bar for success (do it without offset) in getting that feature working, and respond to *that* by not acknowledging the accomplishment at all (especially when taken at great risk) and instead insulting the intelligence of the person who figured it out. It is NOT okay to continue to say "Intel needs to fix it" when you can't deny you have no bloody idea if they already did what they claim to have, and you don't want to know.

And finally...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Really? So you edited a post that was thought to be non-existent also? This statement and all the ongoing edits is starting to let all the pieces fall into place.


The final tactical mistake that leads me to completely ignore your requests that I drop the matter. Should have treated me with at least some small fraction of the same politeness and respect - hell, I was practically obsequious when I first raised this issue - that I treated you with.

Now, cue the responses of "what a ridiculous conspiracy theory!", regardless of how entirely plausible it is, and how consistent it is with all the stated responses so far, and the behavior of the settings as demonstrated, and the fact that *I got it bloody working under highly variable load with offset 0 which you set as the single bar for success*. I'd like to posit, in advance, that since I am pointing out an embarrassing decision they'd like to avoid being made public (too bad, shouldn't have insulted my intelligence, coulda emailed and been honest with me too instead of thread locking and insulting me as ignorant), that response is inevitable regardless of whether I'm wrong or if I've hit the target and split four consecutive arrows with my next four shots with this theory. It's how this crazy internet game is played.

I also wouldn't be surprised if we see Adaptive cache removed as an option in the next BIOS release, instead of attempting to validate if it's functional and just removing the nerf if it is. I do wonder why they didn't just do that once the decision to not support it was made. Guess they wanted to continue to be able to list it as a feature they *want* to support but can't because of big bad Intel. Tactical mistake #3, I guess.

Cause the last relevant thing I learned from being a programmer for 25 years is - 98% of IT geeks are completely incapable of admitting when they're wrong about *anything* in relation to IT matters. In most cases, IT geeks got/get picked on in their daily life on all matters outside of IT, and their egos become entirely dependent upon being Godlike in their technical field. Condescendingly arguing from authority and lording ultra specialist knowledge over others every chance they get is as necessary as breathing. Industry hazard. I'm way beyond the bad old days of being picked on in all other matters of life, so I can and do admit when I may be wrong pretty much whenever it's called for, once a plausible counterargument that fits all the available evidence (both technical and in terms of human motives).is presented. That certainly hasn't been done here to my satisfaction yet (and in this case it'd be pretty hard to get there now, since I'm not the one insisting a negative has been proved and no further evidence of absence is required.). But I've almost never had the luxury of being afforded the same sense of fair play from the rest of the egos in the industry.

But the great thing is, despite it all, I'm personally having a blast. Between being the only person in the world who has adaptive cache fully working at 38x with 0.735v idle voltage despite the "shut up!" of the experts, and further sleuthing and discovering the exceedingly likely truths and hidden motives in the face of insults and BS... well, it really doesn't get much better than that on the internet.

/end Epic Rant.

*dances merrily on all the eggshells on his way out the door*


----------



## dansi

I updated to 3301 and surprised! CPU cache adaptive voltage seems to work now for my chip









In past bios, selecting adaptive cpu cache locks the uncore clock to 2.2ghz, but now it moves freely to my set speed.

I guess what Raja/Paz said about too much variation in CPU made, that some would work, while others cant. Asus cant account for all CPU, only Intel can lock down the range for adaptive cache voltage table.

see the screen, a mild 3.5Ghz uncore, cache voltage at 0.93v adaptive in bios, no XTU.


----------



## dansi

Upon further testing, changing the cpu cache 'additional turbo voltage' numbers don't do a thing still, despite changing the uncore multiplier.









Granted adaptive cpu vcore work the same way,
ie. the vid/vcore really depends on cpu multiplier, and not the certain vcore values set in bios.

My theory is, cpu cache vid table is too wide and unstable for OEM, only Intel can narrow it down either through PCU or at production level.

HOWEVER, turning on cpu cache adaptive voltage NOW, no longer locks my uncore speed to 2.2ghz, so i guess there is some progress!









it must be noted:
-i turned on all C-states for power-saving
-i dont overclock massively since this is 24/7 machine
-i dont like overclock cpu cache because recovery is much tougher than core and ddr4 overclock
-as such, cpu cache adaptive may work with this latest microcode update bios and with certain cpus, but i no time to put in more trial error.









EDIT 2:
-i cant explain how come there are reports of Intel XTU makes adaptive cache vid works in Windows.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Adaptive Vcore works fine in XTU. You can set Adaptive in UEFI, or leave it on Auto, XTU will override it and apply the selected value and force static or adaptive according to what you select.
> 
> 2) When cache voltage is left in auto state in UEFI, XTU application of adaptive voltage is borked in a similar manner to yours. It does exactly what it was doing before. If adaptive is set in UEFI then XTU simply applies a manual voltage when an adaptive voltage is set.
> 
> 3) This proves it has nothing to do with ASUS, and you were very bull-headed in stating that. Chances are you realized you went off half cocked and are now backtracking hence all these on-the-fly edits and retractions.


You were quite close there SS! Good idea using XTU/Turbo V









Set the cache ratio using XTU or ASUS Turbo V and you will find the adaptive voltage applied - whether via UEFI or XTU/Turbo V - will scale as it should. The current issue is not related to application of the correct VID. It is related to the cache ratio MSRs needing to be set a certain way. Order of setting does not affect this pre-runtime. However, at least with this method, you can get it working if you really want adaptive.

Enjoy!
-Raja


----------



## dansi

Interesting...i dont know what is MSR cache ratio, but was adaptive cache voltage working in XTU/TurboV _before_ bios 3301?

I guess bios 3301 did partially solved the adaptive cache issue by getting it working at least.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Interesting...i dont know what is MSR cache ratio, but was adaptive cache voltage working in XTU/TurboV _before_ bios 3301?
> 
> I guess bios 3301 did partially solved the adaptive cache issue by getting it working at least.


Hello

Functioning as Raja has described yes it was possible before 3301. I would not classify this as working though and I believe most users would also not think of this as working.


----------



## tistou77

If Intel is right, it's a shame not to have a feature that works, no?
Especially that it works very well with motherboards of other brands

But like I said, it's not in the Asus habits to correct the bug, so we will not be whether it works or not


----------



## dansi

Ok thanks Asus Praz.

At least with bios 3301, setting adaptive voltage in UEFI works partially for me (no hard locked multiplier).

But i cannot discount Asus actually disabled it in UEFI but forgot to remove the option.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> The problem with Adaptive Mode and Cache comes from Asus bios, I feel
> With updated Intel microcode, there is more this bug with Asrock motherboard for example (of feedback that I had) and Asus Deluxe....
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/56974
> 
> everyone passing the buck, and for us it's not working
> 
> But Asus does not fix the bug when a workaround exists
> Example of bug with the Source Clock Tuner set at 60 and the strap 100 (M2 solt runs in x2)


That doesn't surprise me as source clock tuner affects the DMI bus frequency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If Intel is right, it's a shame not to have a feature that works, no?
> Especially that it works very well with motherboards of other brands
> 
> But like I said, it's not in the Asus habits to correct the bug, so we will not be whether it works or not


Would you mind posting where you've seen this to be working? Keeping in mind I'm talking about true adaptive, and not with an offset as you've shown previously.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> But i cannot discount Asus actually disabled it in UEFI but forgot to remove the option.


It has never been disabled by us


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Would you mind posting where you've seen this to be working? Keeping in mind I'm talking about true adaptive, and not with an offset as you've shown previously.


No matter the setting in the BIOS, if in the idle under Windows, Vcache is at 0.9V (1.1v in Offset Mode) and the Adaptive Mode behaves like "Adaptive"

For sure we will have no real answer

But since the Asus support made me understand that bugs are not corrected if there is an alternative solution, I have trouble believing Asus

Anyway, if I really want an Adaptive Mode that works, I would change brands


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Anyway, if I really want an Adaptive Mode that works, I would change brands


Hello

Then you should be on the way to the store now instead of still posting here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> No matter the setting in the BIOS, if in the idle under Windows, Vcache is at 0.9V (1.1v in Offset Mode) and the Adaptive Mode behaves like "Adaptive"For sure we will have no real answer
> 
> But since the Asus support made me understand that bugs are not corrected if there is an alternative solution, I have trouble believing Asus
> 
> Anyway, if I really want an Adaptive Mode that works, I would change brands


I'd like to see where you've seen it working? It's funny that you're implying someone else is being dishonest, yet you've not posted up evidence of what you're implying in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> If Intel is right, it's a shame not to have a feature that works, no?
> Especially that it works very well with motherboards of other brands
> 
> But like I said, it's not in the Asus habits to correct the bug, so we will not be whether it works or not


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Then you should be on the way to the store now instead of still posting here.


Hello

Thank you for your advice that is useless
If you could answer me so quickly when I ask relevant questions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd like to see where you've seen it working? It's funny that you're implying someone else is being dishonest, yet you've not posted up evidence of what you're implying in the first place.


In a French forum (Asrock motherboards for example)

After Intel informs that it works, it does not work on the Asus motherboard (except Deluxe, it seems), I understand the fanboy defend their brand rather than who to reason

Lastly, no need to continue to go on about this subject


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your advice that is useless
> If you could answer me so quickly when I ask relevant questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a French forum (Asrock motherboards dor example)
> 
> After Intel informs that it works, it does not work on the Asus motherboard (except Deluxe, it seems), I understand the fanboy defend their brand rather than who to reason
> 
> Lastly, no need to continue to go on about this subject


Not sure why you're being so illusive about this. Would be helpful if you could just post a link to the forum, I don't think that is asking much.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your advice that is useless
> If you could answer me so quickly when I ask relevant questions


Hello

After 2 years of dribble I'm still waiting for something that is relevant.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After 2 years of dribble I'm still waiting for something that is relevant.


For example, a question that I posed for the max voltage for the Vcache on BW-E (in h24) in the BW-E topic








It is true, that this is a novice question


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> For example, a question that I posed for the max voltage for the Vcache on BW-E (in h24) in the BW-E topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true, that this is a novice question


I'm waiting for the link to the post on the french forum that shows adaptive cache working correctly?


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure why you're being so illusive about this. Would be helpful if you could just post a link to the forum, I don't think that is asking much.


Here

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hfr.inc&cat=2&subcat=458&post=282328&page=211&p=1&sondage=0&owntopic=1&trash=0&trash_post=0&print=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0#t2441632


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Here
> 
> http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hfr.inc&cat=2&subcat=458&post=282328&page=211&p=1&sondage=0&owntopic=1&trash=0&trash_post=0&print=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0#t2441632


I cant care about adaptive cache with Asus boards, but in the link, bios 3301 further improves memory performance? Wow


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Here
> 
> http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?config=hfr.inc&cat=2&subcat=458&post=282328&page=211&p=1&sondage=0&owntopic=1&trash=0&trash_post=0&print=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0#t2441632


Thanks, although this doesn't really say anything as he's talking about the ratios. The posts aren't of any use as they don't show the adaptive voltage moving up and down, and ratio 35 is not sufficient proof that the voltage is scaling.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It has never been disabled by us


All is good then!

I can feel satisfied that turning on Adaptive cache voltage in 3301 works, sorta!


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks, although this doesn't really say anything as he's talking about the ratios. The posts aren't of any use as they don't show the adaptive voltage moving up and down, and ratio 35 is not sufficient proof that the voltage is scaling.


That's why I asked the question

In this video (Deluxe), we see clearly the Adaptive, I think


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> That's why I asked the question
> 
> In this video (Deluxe), we see clearly the Adaptive, I think


That's just offset being applied over a base adaptive.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's just offset being applied over a base adaptive.


Adaptive mode in the bios ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Adaptive mode in the bios ??


No, that's just a base adaptive with a very high offset, this isn't true adaptive.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Adaptive mode in the bios ??


Hello

If you want adaptive set the voltage to 1.60V - 1.90V like your buddy is. The possibility of frying the CPU is a risk you will be taking though.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, that's just a base adaptive with a very high offset, this isn't true adaptive.


Ok, thanks for the explanation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Sure. Set the voltage to 1.60V - 1.90V like your buddy is.


Not understand, where you see the "1.60v - 1.90v"
I see 1.25v


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the explanation
> Not understand, where you see the "1.60v - 1.90v"
> I see 1.25v


Hello

I'm not referring to the video or the pdf screenshots. Neither on those are properly using adaptive.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It has never been disabled by us


Raja,

I apologize.

When I first saw you say ASUS never disabled it, I wanted to ask if anyone had visually confirmed this in the code (I no longer desire this, because I have *great news* ahead), and I couldn't understand the refusal to do so. Putting in exactly that kind of nerf for safety reasons when Intel was acting unpredictably just makes too much sense, and as I acknowledged even in my rant, you may not even have been made aware that it happened. But whatever. It's all moot now, because:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You were quite close there SS! Good idea using XTU/Turbo V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set the cache ratio using XTU or ASUS Turbo V and you will find the adaptive voltage applied - whether via UEFI or XTU/Turbo V - will scale as it should. The current issue is not related to application of the correct VID. It is related to the cache ratio MSRs needing to be set a certain way. Order of setting does not affect this pre-runtime. However, at least with this method, you can get it working if you really want adaptive.
> 
> Enjoy!
> -Raja


IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!! Completely and totally (well, with one minor inconvenience I'm hoping we can solve)! With no crazy voltage settings!

I will assemble the screenshots shortly, but!

BIOS settings for Adaptive Cache:
Multiplier: 35
Offset: 0
Adaptive Cache Voltage: 1.25 (and I can probably lower this to 1.21)

The multiplier needs to be that low in the BIOS to be able to boot successfully, since with that 1.25v setting the actual cache voltage during boot is only like 0.9v.

THEN, go into XTU and change the multiplier to whatever you want, in my case 42. (During my previous testing I didn't think to change the multiplier, I only tried to adjust the voltage, which didn't work.)

Voltage will then go up to 1.2v under load. Idles at 0.735v. Ramps up and down flawlessly. Woohoo!

I will post screenshots shortly.

The only inconvenience: XTU doesn't seem capable of applying these settings automatically on startup. You need to open XTU in the foreground and load the profile every time you boot. That's pretty annoying. Can Turbo V apply settings automatically on boot, like Afterburner does? I've never used that tool.

That aside, I'd like to comment on tistou's findings. While he's using a 0.3v offset, which on *my* system would produce a very high idle, according to his video he's idling all the way down to 0.716v. That's lower than I can get with offset 0! Either his cache *could* idle at what seems to me to be an insanely low 0.416v, or that offset setting simply isn't being applied in an expected manner. And he's telling us it's resulting in much lower idle voltages than he can get with offset mode. He's found settings that don't produce the results you'd expect, but the results are the *desired* results, so why dismiss it?

And that's why I'm not extending my apology to Praz. Despite the thread locking, whatever level of rudeness I perceived in Raja's responses to me was within bounds.

This:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> After 2 years of dribble I'm still waiting for something that is relevant.


...is the exact kind of completely unprofessional and insanely rude condescension I was talking about. Utterly out of bounds, especially when there's a language barrier involved. And especially when his results *were* pretty damn relevant, but you're hung up on what the settings are and completely ignoring the successful *results*. So, no, no apologies to Praz.

And scone, who I've regularly seen be just as unprofessional and rude, nonetheless cannot be denied major kudos for raising XTU as another way to address the issue that seems to have led to a workable solution. Kudos. Sincerely.

Anyways, screenshots of successful adaptive 4.2Ghz overclock with no crazy voltage settings soon to come. Again, can Turbo V apply settings automatically on startup, or any other app that could do so?

I may have gotten overly passionate about this (it really is a Cuban thing) but you know what? In the end, it looks like the problem may be solved, and it may not have without my continuous harping on the subject, so I can't really say I regret doing it. Still, one last time: sorry, Raja.


----------



## Jpmboy

Wow - how did all this confusion get started? Putting 300mV in OFFSET is not "Adaptive" voltage control. It's OFFSET.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> Adaptive mode in the bios ??


you'd likely get the same cache load voltage if you set adaptive to Auto.. those settings are running as an offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> When I first saw you say ASUS never disabled it, I wanted to ask if anyone had visually confirmed this in the code (I no longer desire this, because I have *great news* ahead), and I couldn't understand the refusal to do so. Putting in exactly that kind of nerf for safety reasons when Intel was acting unpredictably just makes too much sense, and as I acknowledged even in my rant, you may not even have been made aware that it happened. But whatever. It's all moot now, because:
> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!! Completely and totally (well, with one minor inconvenience I'm hoping we can solve)! With no crazy voltage settings!
> 
> I will assemble the screenshots shortly, but!
> 
> BIOS settings for Adaptive Cache:
> *Multiplier: 35*
> Offset: 0
> Adaptive Cache Voltage: 1.25 (and I can probably lower this to 1.21)
> The multiplier needs to be that low in the BIOS to be able to boot successfully, since with that 1.25v setting the actual cache voltage during boot is only like 0.9v.
> *THEN, go into XTU and change the multiplier to whatever you want, in my case 42*. (During my previous testing I didn't think to change the multiplier, I only tried to adjust the voltage, which didn't work.)
> Voltage will then go up to 1.2v under load. Idles at 0.735v. Ramps up and down flawlessly. Woohoo!
> I will post screenshots shortly.
> The only inconvenience: XTU doesn't seem capable of applying these settings automatically on startup. You need to open XTU in the foreground and load the profile every time you boot. That's pretty annoying. Can Turbo V apply settings automatically on boot, like Afterburner does? I've never used that tool.
> That aside, I'd like to comment on tistou's findings. While he's using a 0.3v offset, which on *my* system would produce a very high idle, according to his video he's idling all the way down to 0.716v. That's lower than I can get with offset 0! Either his cache *could* idle at what seems to me to be an insanely low 0.416v, or that offset setting simply isn't being applied in an expected manner. And he's telling us it's resulting in much lower idle voltages than he can get with offset mode. He's found settings that don't produce the results you'd expect, but the results are the *desired* results, so why dismiss it?
> And that's why I'm not extending my apology to Praz. Despite the thread locking, whatever level of rudeness I perceived in Raja's responses to me was within bounds.
> This:
> ...is the exact kind of completely unprofessional and insanely rude condescension I was talking about. Utterly out of bounds, especially when there's a language barrier involved. And especially when his results *were* pretty damn relevant, but you're hung up on what the settings are and completely ignoring the successful *results*. So, no, no apologies to Praz.
> And scone, who I've regularly seen be just as unprofessional and rude, nonetheless cannot be denied major kudos for raising XTU as another way to address the issue that seems to have led to a workable solution. Kudos. Sincerely.
> Anyways, screenshots of successful adaptive 4.2Ghz overclock with no crazy voltage settings soon to come. Again, can Turbo V apply settings automatically on startup, or any other app that could do so?
> I may have gotten overly passionate about this (it really is a Cuban thing) but you know what? In the end, it looks like the problem may be solved, and it may not have without my continuous harping on the subject, so I can't really say I regret doing it. Still, one last time: sorry, Raja.


Yup.. in a very convoluted way, something is working (apparently).


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - how did all this confusion get started? Putting 300mV in OFFSET is not "Adaptive" voltage control. It's OFFSET.
> you'd likely get the same cache load voltage if you set adaptive to Auto.. those settings are running as an offset.


I asked myself, when he tried the Adaptive Mode with these settings, in the idle Vcache is at ~0.9V (1.10V with Offset mode) and the voltage behavior is closer to the Adaptive than to Offset (progressive load)

After as said Qwinn (if I understood correctly), with a "high" Cache this is not possible, and I have not tried @ 3500mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup.. in a very convoluted way, something is working (apparently).


Yes, it's still very much broken. What's funny is this refutes basically everything that was said on the last page regarding the VID being sent incorrectly, and took only a short while to test. The fact there's people saying this is practically fixed speaks words, IMO. The function needs to be jolted at each boot up, and I doubt many people care enough to bother. Although I found the notion of the function being locked funny as hell. One has to wonder sometimes what goes through peoples minds when they write this stuff (especially when you consider offset is the more dangerous function).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> One has to wonder sometimes what goes through peoples minds when they write this stuff.


Hello

Not much at all really. Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Qwinn

Bleah, okay, there's still an issue (I've decided to try to ignore the trolls and condescension as much as I can going forward. As always, I only care about finding a solution, not degrading others and begging people to admire my e-peen.).

Anyway. I thought that I saw the actual uncore multiplier under load go to 42 the first time I tried with XTU. But now, when I try it, even though it says the max uncore multiplier is 42, it's actually only going as high as 40 under load.

Still a great improvement over the previous workaround, 40 is better than 38 and no crazy input settings, but still, work to do. I tried setting it to 43, no dice, still max at 40. I also tried giving it a little +0.02v offset, no dice.

I'm going to try and track down Turbo V and see if I can get different results with it, but I doubt it sadly, it *does* say the max uncore multiplier is 42 in this screenshot.



Edit: With the trivial offset +0.02v and add'l turbo at 1.21v, I can boot with the BIOS multiplier set to 37, hoping maybe there was some max delta of what XTU could increase it by. Nope. Still max 40.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Bleah, okay, there's still an issue (I've decided to try to ignore the trolls and condescension as much as I can going forward. As always, I only care about finding a solution, not degrading others and begging people to admire my e-peen.).
> 
> Anyway. I thought that I saw the actual uncore multiplier under load go to 42 the first time I tried with XTU. But now, when I try it, even though it says the max uncore multiplier is 42, it's actually only going as high as 40 under load.
> 
> Still a great improvement over the previous workaround, 40 is better than 38 and no crazy input settings, but still, work to do. I tried setting it to 43, no dice, still max at 40. I also tried giving it a little +0.02v offset, no dice.
> 
> I'm going to try and track down Turbo V and see if I can get different results with it, but I doubt it sadly, it *does* say the max uncore multiplier is 42 in this screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: With the trivial offset +0.02v and add'l turbo at 1.21v, I can boot with the BIOS multiplier set to 37, hoping maybe there was some max delta of what XTU could increase it by. Nope. Still max 40.


Turbo V core
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSDQ1S1d4OHByZXc


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Turbo V core
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSDQ1S1d4OHByZXc


Better off using XTU as Turbo-V is configured to set the low and high ratios to the same value for extreme overclocking - which is what the utility is for. I think Raja just used that to answer whether ASUS were using the same VID access method as Intel, to put an end to the conspiracy theories lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Better off using XTU as Turbo-V is configured to set the low and high ratios to the same value for extreme overclocking - which is what the utility is for. I think Raja just used that to answer whether ASUS were using the same VID access method as Intel, to put an end to the conspiracy theories lol


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Turbo V core
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSDQ1S1d4OHByZXc


Thank you! +rep. I spent a good 20 minutes googling for a version compatible with Windows 10 with no luck.

Unfortunately, it doesn't work. Changing the cache multiplier to either 40 or 42 in TurboV causes an immediate system hang. (EDIT: Just saw last two posts. Really? Changing cache multiplier doesn't hang anyone else's system? Huh. Wonder why mine does. Maybe another monitoring program running, will give it a try. You can't set it to apply settings on startup anyway, though, right?)

So, XTU appears to be the only option, and at least on my system, it's only good to get up to 4.0. And it also has the pretty much (for me) dealbreaking flaw that it has to be redone on every reboot (though I suppose that's not a big deal if, unlike me, you're the sort that leaves their system running 24/7 for weeks on end).

I'm thinking, though, that now we can provide hard evidence to Intel proving that XTU can only achieve real maximum 40 clocks with uncore max set to 42. That's a lot better than just posting "Adaptive cache doesn't work!" That's pretty specific proof that it's not working as intended, and that can hopefully get them to revisit the whole thing, which may lead them to fix it enough to let Asus be able to set it properly in the BIOS. Worth a shot, I think. I'll try posting about it over there sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## Qwinn

As an aside, I have to admit I'm still wondering why people are dismissing tistou's results.

Yes, I know, he's got a figure of 0.3v set in the offset field. Now, this may come as a surprise to some of you, but here's something we've learned through much trial and error: The settings in the BIOS *don't work as intended*. Really! I know, crazy right? If this is the first time you've managed to grasp this fact - welcome to the conversation!

Those of us trying to get this working have already acknowledged this, and are trying non-intuitive settings as a workaround to achieve the desired RESULT of a good cache overclock with lower idle voltage than offset mode can provide. That's the point of Adaptive Cache, right?

tistou and I both discovered workarounds that achieve the intended result of low idle voltage. Mine had the flaw that it involved a crazy high voltage setting in the BIOS. tistou's was better than mine - he didn't have to put in any crazy settings, and he *still* got results. In that video, he's showing 0.716v cache voltage at idle. That's lower than me using 0 offset!

He's also told us that what he's getting is a significant drop from the best idle voltage he can get with offset mode. I think he said he's getting a full 0.2v lower idle voltage. That's pretty significant. It'd be more than good enough for me.

IMO, unless his "base" idle voltage with offset 0 is a kinda crazy low 0.416v - and I think the lowest idle cache voltage I ever saw a screenshot of is 0.58v - then it's obvious that while his setting *says* 0.3v offset, it's not actually *applying* that much offset, because if it were, his idle voltage couldn't be anywhere near that low.

My applying a 0.27v offset in offset mode gets me lowest 0.990v at idle.

If you can get me 0.716 idle cache voltage without any crazy voltage settings, I'll thank you and walk out happy! I can't really see what benefit there could be to getting it to drop lower than that, anyway.

Seriously, if you're still hung up that the settings aren't doing what you'd intuitively think they *should* do, well, DUH. We've known that. If you can use unintuitive settings (preferably without the crazy high settings my method involved) that achieve the desired *result*, that's a win! And he did that. And you're all mocking him for it.

Pretty damn sad, IMHO.

I'd be working on variations of his method to solve the problem right now, if he hadn't already said it didn't work on the RVE.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> As an aside, I have to admit I'm still wondering why people are dismissing tistou's results.
> 
> Those of us trying to get this working have already acknowledged this, and are trying non-intuitive settings as a workaround to achieve the desired RESULT of a good cache overclock with lower idle clocks than offset mode can provide. That's the point of Adaptive Cache, right?


Really don't mean to cause offense, or single anyone out here, but it was only 2 or 3 days ago that you had no idea how the adaptive function even worked. You have quite literally gone from nothing to a wild theory, based on a lot of your own theories which have been disproved by what others have discovered is happening when the ratio in XTU is applied.

If the offset stack is having to be adjusted in order to use adaptive correctly, then quite simply adaptive isn't working as this why the function is there in the first place. The reason Intel invented adaptive was to leave the offset stack alone and focus on scaling VID for the Turbo ratios. If offset needs to be used to apply adaptive, due to adaptive not scaling correctly, what you have is nothing more than a workaround. And that workaround is more crude when one understands the nature of offset and the fact that CPUs have different VID stacks.

The technicality of adaptive working as intended is relevant for those of us that understand why intel intvented adaptive. For you it might not be, because you are a newcomer to all of this and are still trying to grasp it all.

And that is all compounded further when you can run a pure adaptive from the OS for the cache, and have always been able to for Vcore from UEFI.

Distinctions of fixed need to be accurate, otherwise we end up in a big mess


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*


It is not me who is tested, it's with a Deluxe, where it works compared to R5E


----------



## Qwinn

scone: Thank you for taking the tone down. It's appreciated. And it avoids unnecessary distractions. Conceded that I had a misconception of how the offset setting under adaptive worked. Never used it for my adaptive core settings, so I had no practical experience with it, and given what I've seen of how it works under adaptive cache, I hope I can be forgiven for reaching the wrong conclusions, given how completely inconsistently it's behaving. (well, at least in tistou's video... on mine, any value in the "offset" field under adaptive is working exactly like it does in offset mode).

Question - do C States affect cache voltage? I thought they did when I played with it for a couple of days, but I want to be sure.

If they do, then it's affecting tistou's results. He's definitely got C States turned on, given what his core voltage is doing.

EDIT: Never mind about the max load issue I posted for a moment there... I figured it out. It really is probably all offset, and the add'l turbo he's got isn't adding anything. I'm curious what it's doing to his idle though.

tistou: Would you mind rerunning your results on your Deluxe with all C-States disabled, so we can see your true idle voltage? And then please produce a video just like the last one you did. It might help a lot, as it would give us a clearer picture of what's really going on in what I described in my last paragraph.

Another very interesting test would be to change it to offset 0.25v and add'l turbo 1v, and video that as well.

And tistou, if you don't have C-States turned on on your RVE, it may well explain why you're seeing different results on your two machines.

Prediction: If you disable C-States on your deluxe, your idle voltage will be about 1.03v.


----------



## Qwinn

Answered my own question: With all C-States enabled but Package Limit set to Auto, it does not affect cache voltage. But if you set the Package Limit to C6 Non Retention State, it does. And in a very similar way to how it's behaving in tistou's video.

So that explains his awesome idle voltages, it seems. Okay. At least I figured that part out on my own, eh?









Incidentally, the only reason I haven't previously used C-States as a solution to the problem is because, sadly, it *does* cause me eventual instability if I leave it set to anything but Auto, which doesn't seem to do anything more than "Disabled" does. I know it's supposed to be really stable, and its use encouraged, but sadly, not for me.

I have changed other settings since the last time I tried it tho. May give it another shot just to see. If I can get totally stable with that Package Limit setting, then yeah, would have no need for Adaptive Cache anymore.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I figured it out. It really is probably all offset, and the add'l turbo he's got isn't adding anything. I'm curious what it's doing to his idle though.
> 
> tistou: Would you mind rerunning your results on your Deluxe with all C-States disabled, so we can see your true idle voltage?


Hello

Congratulation for coming to terms with what has been stated since the beginning of this fiasco. And although this has already been stated previously it appears repeating is in order. Those results with the DELUXE were not done by @tistou77. The person that posted that video either has absolutely no clue as to how the platform nor architecture works or has attempted a go at subterfuge at its highest level.


----------



## Qwinn

Praz:

The idle voltage results were still impressive, regardless of what was getting his maximum voltage where it was. Until you realize C6 Non Retention C-States were in play. Which no one noticed except me. But don't worry, giving any credit for someone figuring something out that no one else has, even without the vaunted and infinite knowledge you possess, is something I've come to realize you are completely incapable of, so I don't expect it anymore.


----------



## tistou77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*


It's not me who did the tests, I have no Deluxe









The person who made them, working in the "computer world" (microprocessors, microcode, etc ... if I remember)
No relationship with anyone, he test and gives its results and not "criticize" without bringing anything


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It's not me who did the tests, I have no Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person who made them, working in the "computer world" (microprocessors, microcode, etc ... if I remember)
> No relationship with anyone, he test and gives its results and not "criticize" without bringing anything


Understood. I know you said something like that once, but the language barrier kept me from comprehending. Sorry.

Anyway, yeah, he didn't have adaptive cache working, it was just C-States getting his voltage that low (I was wrong earlier, the video shows it goes all the way down to 0.6v, not just .716v.) And that's exactly what I'm getting with C6 Non Retention states turned on. So that settles that issue.

Again, if I can actually be totally stable in stress tests without instability with that turned on, that would be a *totally* sufficient answer for me. Think I'll devote my energy there instead. Will still bring up the XTU not setting max cache multiplier properly to Intel though, so that this whole thing wasn't a waste. If it gets 'em to take another look at this whole mess, some good may come out of it for those that C-States don't work for (like me).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Praz:
> 
> The idle voltage results were still impressive, regardless of what was getting his maximum voltage where it was. Until you realize C-States were in play. Which no one noticed except me. But don't worry, giving any credit for someone figuring something out that no one else has, even without the vaunted and infinite knowledge you possess, is something I've come to realize you are completely incapable of, so I don't expect it anymore.


OK. This is my last post to you. Several days ago I explained to you in multiple posts what offset and adaptive voltage modes were, how they functioned and the purpose of each mode both individually and combined. In reality no more than a few sentences should have been required. But I took the time to reply to each of your posts both in a timely and courteous manner. Armed with that basic info you went off on a tangent which concluded in wild theories based on nothing more than your just discovered basic knowledge of the subject. In the process you not only tried shutting down anyone that had the knowledge or experience to refute your wild claims but was also rude in the process. You have now joined my small list of users whose posts I skip over when reading a forum. Good day.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Guys, dont get angry, be water my friends!!!

I would love adaptive cache working ok, real pity its broken, so partial solutions are welcome!!!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> But don't worry, giving any credit for someone figuring something out that no one else has, DESPITE lacking the vaunted and infinite knowledge you possess, is something I've come to realize you are completely incapable of, so I don't expect it anymore.


Slightly modified for emphasis. And thank you for proving my point once again.

Your previous explanations were appreciated, and that appreciation was expressed by me every time. The later contempt you showed yourself capable of, not just to me but others who were never themselves rude to you ("dribble", really?), eroded that appreciation pretty quickly. As much as I was annoyed by Raja for the thread lock (particularly in light that my forcing the conversation to continue *did* result in some very interesting and positive results, such as the XTU workaround). he was never otherwise unacceptably impolite. You should take lessons from him.

I'd like to point something out. Over on the ROG forums, by my count, at least 60-70% of the people who have gone to that forum expressing an inability to get the 3xxx BIOS series working properly, who were later successful in getting it working, did so by following advise that I didn't just provide, but that I developed on my own, by reading all the reports that people were making, noting the similarities, and drawing what turned out to be the correct solutions for most of them.

I don't just ask questions. I also provide them, when I can (which is pretty frequently), saving others the trouble of doing so.

So, you know what? Please do ignore me. You may have answered questions, but never ONCE did you actually supply any help at all in terms of trying to solve the problem. Everyone else involved in this conversation - Raja, tistou, jpmboy, scone, at least attempted to contribute something toward actually solving the problem, and toward determining how far any potential workarounds could get us. Except you. Every single answer you gave was aimed at discouraging anyone from even trying. It really was that unrelenting negativity you were displaying that led me to come to my theory that it was deliberate.

So yeah, please ignore me. I'll ignore you too. We'll all be happier that way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Better off using XTU as Turbo-V is configured to set the low and high ratios to the same value for extreme overclocking - which is what the utility is for. I think Raja just used that to answer whether ASUS were using the same VID access method as Intel, to put an end to the conspiracy theories lol


lol - I just posted it to maybe divert attention to some proper overclocking.








(but it apparently did not do the job)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Thank you! +rep. I spent a good 20 minutes googling for a version compatible with Windows 10 with no luck.
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't work. Changing the cache multiplier to either 40 or 42 in TurboV causes an immediate system hang. (EDIT: Just saw last two posts. Really? Changing cache multiplier doesn't hang anyone else's system? Huh. Wonder why mine does. Maybe another monitoring program running, will give it a try. You can't set it to apply settings on startup anyway, though, right?)
> 
> So, XTU appears to be the only option, and at least on my system, it's only good to get up to 4.0. And it also has the pretty much (for me) dealbreaking flaw that it has to be redone on every reboot (though I suppose that's not a big deal if, unlike me, you're the sort that leaves their system running 24/7 for weeks on end).
> 
> I'm thinking, though, that now we can provide hard evidence to Intel proving that XTU can only achieve real maximum 40 clocks with uncore max set to 42. That's a lot better than just posting "Adaptive cache doesn't work!" That's pretty specific proof that it's not working as intended, and that can hopefully get them to revisit the whole thing, which may lead them to fix it enough to let Asus be able to set it properly in the BIOS. Worth a shot, I think. I'll try posting about it over there sometime in the next few hours.


Recognize that if you change the cache multi BEFORE an appropriate amount of voltage is available to Cache, it will hang nearly every time. That said, adjusting the cache frequency while in the OS is a risky, and at best "iffy" proposition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tistou77*
> 
> It is not me who is tested, it's with a Deluxe, *where it works* compared to R5E











Now... I know you are just trying to be funny. (hopefully)


----------



## Silent Scone

heh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I'd like to point something out. Over on the ROG forums, by my count, at least 60-70% of the people who have gone to that forum expressing an inability to get the 3xxx BIOS series working properly, who were later successful in getting it working, did so by following advise that I didn't just provide, but that I developed on my own, by reading all the reports that people were making, noting the similarities, and drawing what turned out to be the correct solutions for most of them.
> .


----------



## Qwinn

LOL, yes, flash twice was one of them. Did work for quite a lot of folks, by their reports. The other was to not run memory at 2133 Mhz (optimized defaults), cause so many reports had that as a common factor. Running memory at XMP also seemed to fix a lot of people's problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's like "One flew over the Adaptive Nest".


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> heh


lol. What's he doing with his mouth?


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## mus1mus

the hell did I just saw?


----------



## Qwinn

Hope you all don't mind that I'm really going to enjoy this:

4.2 Ghz overclock
5 consecutive runs of Realbench Benchmark.
Idle cache voltage: 0.594-0.660v



So. Way better than adaptive cache could ever achieve.

Let's recap, shall we?

1) Ignorant noob asks a bunch of questions. Initially gets polite responses that quickly degrade into contemptuous abuse by the Big Brains.

2) Ignorant noob comes up with two mostly functional ways of getting around Intel's problem. First by himself, second from assist by Raja's response to scone. Sadly, both workarounds were limited, but more than anyone else seemed to have come up with.

3) Aside from jpmboy, no credit given, at all, by anyone, to the ignorant noob for accomplishing those.

4) Ignorant noob is the only one who notices or cares that, despite the offset issue in tistou's video, *man*, those idle voltages are *really low*. Ignorant noob insisting that there's something there earns a whole lot more derision from the Big Brains.

5) Ignorant noob, with NO ASSIST FROM ANY OF THE BIG BRAINS, figures out what's doing it.

6) Ignorant noob figures out the precise C-States setting necessary to duplicate the effect.

7) Ignorant noob tests this successfully, which results in a solution to the problem that is *better* than what we were trying to accomplish.

8) Sadly for Praz, he won't be able to offer this solution to anyone, because he's not reading this. I guess the rest of you will have to fill in for him.

9) Ignorant noob will almost certainly still not get any credit for this from the Big Brains, even though (aside from Praz, of course), they'll probably use the answer that Ignorant Noob came up with from now on

10) Other posters here, who see this, will (in reality) have the ignorant noob to thank for getting their idle voltages lower than they could have ever hoped for with Adaptive Cache. Not any of the Big Brains..

11) But I am content that every time the Big Brains give this solution to another poster who asks about this problem, and that poster thanks *them*, they'll die just a little bit inside.

Cause, as we all know, it's not providing multiple solutions to a problem that matter, it's how many big technical words you can get into a post.

To Praz, and to a lesser extent scone, for your insufferable condescension and rudeness, and whose "answers" actually pointed at all times AWAY from the final solution: allow me to say: GFY.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> the hell did I just saw?


Hello

The best thing to come out of this discussion has been the pictures.

Edit: Fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Hope you all don't mind that I'm really going to enjoy this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.2 Ghz overclock
> 5 consecutive runs of Realbench Benchmark.
> Idle cache voltage: 0.594-0.660v
> 
> 
> 
> So. Way better than adaptive cache could ever achieve.
> 
> Let's recap, shall we?
> 
> 1) Ignorant noob asks a bunch of questions. Initially gets polite responses that quickly degrade into contemptuous abuse by the Big Brains.
> 
> 2) Ignorant noob comes up with two mostly functional ways of getting around Intel's problem. First by himself, second from assist by Raja's response to scone. Sadly, both workarounds were limited, but more than anyone else seemed to have come up with.
> 
> 3) Aside from jpmboy, no credit given, at all, by anyone, to the ignorant noob for accomplishing those.
> 
> 4) Ignorant noob is the only one who notices or cares that, despite the offset issue in tistou's video, *man*, those idle voltages are *really low*. Ignorant noob insisting that there's something there earns a whole lot more derision from the Big Brains.
> 
> 5) Ignorant noob, with NO ASSIST FROM ANY OF THE BIG BRAINS, figures out what's doing it.
> 
> 6) Ignorant noob figures out the precise C-States setting necessary to duplicate the effect.
> 
> 7) Ignorant noob tests this successfully, which results in a solution to the problem that is *better* than what we were trying to accomplish.
> 
> 8) Sadly for Praz, he won't be able to offer this solution to anyone, because he's not reading this. I guess the rest of you will have to fill in for him.
> 
> 9) Ignorant noob will almost certainly still not get any credit for this from the Big Brains, even though (aside from Praz, of course), they'll probably use the answer that Ignorant Noob came up with from now on
> 
> 10) Other posters here, who see this, will (in reality) have the ignorant noob to thank for getting their idle voltages lower than they could have ever hoped for with Adaptive Cache. Not any of the Big Brains..
> 
> 11) But I am content that every time the Big Brains give this solution to another poster who asks about this problem, and that poster thanks *them*, they'll die just a little bit inside.
> 
> Cause, as we all know, it's not providing multiple solutions to a problem that matter, it's how many big technical words you can get into a post.
> 
> To Praz, and to a lesser extent scone, for your insufferable condescension and rudeness, and whose "answers" actually pointed at all times AWAY from the final solution: allow me to say: GFY
> 
> 
> .


post the corresponding bios screenshot!


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The best thing to come out of this discussion has been the pictures.


Oh. Oh Dear God. I never could have even *asked* for a more hilarious response to my last post than that.

That just made my week.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Oh. Oh Dear God. I never could have even *asked* for a more hilarious response to my last post than that.
> 
> That just made my week.


As you can see below I did not quote you. Thank the forum for the minute of glory you thought I gave you.


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post the corresponding bios screenshot!


No changes to cache settings, I'm still running Offset Mode +0.27v like I always have.

These are the settings doing all the work.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> As you can see below I did not quote you. Thank the forum for the minute of glory you thought I gave you.


ROFLMAO... please, make it stop! Someone, please, explain what just happened to him. I'm starting to feel sorry for him, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> As you can see below I did not quote you. Thank the forum for the minute of glory you thought I gave you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very true.

With the kind of bashing the past couple of days in these thread, arrgh.

FWIW, if that worked for you, fine. If you feel like breaking through a boarder, fine. No need for some unneeded insults here and there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> No changes to cache settings, I'm still running Offset Mode +0.27v like I always have.
> 
> These are the settings doing all the work.
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO... please, make it stop! Someone, please, explain what just happened to him. I'm starting to feel sorry for him, which I didn't think was possible.


ya, erm - If you had just said you were looking for a way to drop voltage at idle, and not being quixotic about Adaptive Voltage, anyone here would have suggested C-States.

ps> c'mon man, you had to laugh at that monkey. if not...


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ya, erm - If you had just said you were looking for a way to drop voltage at idle, and not being quixotic about Adaptive Voltage, anyone here would have suggested C-States.


Um seriously?

I think I mentioned it like 12 times.

How about here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Those of us trying to get this working have already acknowledged this, and are trying non-intuitive settings as a workaround *to achieve the desired RESULT of a good cache overclock with lower idle voltage than offset mode can provide. That's the point of Adaptive Cache, right?*
> 
> tistou and I both discovered workarounds that achieve *the intended result of low idle voltage*. Mine had the flaw that it involved a crazy high voltage setting in the BIOS. tistou's was better than mine - he didn't have to put in any crazy settings, and he *still* got results. *In that video, he's showing 0.716v cache voltage at idle. That's lower than me using 0 offset!
> *
> He's also told us that what he's getting is a significant drop from the best idle voltage he can get with offset mode. *I think he said he's getting a full 0.2v lower idle voltage. That's pretty significant. It'd be more than good enough for me*.


----------



## Qwinn

If that one's too recent for you, this one was from 2 days and 21 hours ago. Before any of this devolved. Pretty much right at the beginning, in fact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Given that information, I believe I could set up adaptive voltage in such a way that I'd get the same maximum voltage under load *and a much lower idle voltage than I can get in offset mode (which is the whole point of adaptive).* Again, though, this would require the "total adaptive cache voltage" in the BIOS to get crazy high, and I'm not really anxious to try that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Um seriously?
> 
> I think I mentioned it like 12 times.
> 
> How about here?


The question is embedded in there yup... lost in the verbosity of the quixotic adventure about Intel, adaptive cache and what not.

how about simply asking the question directly" Is there a way to lower idle state voltage using Offset voltage.. which is the only currently available dynamic voltage for Cache?"

I not sure anyone involved in this "discussion" could understand you to mean anything but chasing adaptive cache in all those posts.

You should read up on what exactly C-states do.

QED. Lets move on....


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The question is embedded in there yup... lost in the verbosity of the quixotic adventure about Intel, adaptive cache and what not.


Erm. Seriously. Every piece of bolded text in this making the point.

Quote:


> Those of us trying to get this working have already acknowledged this, and are trying non-intuitive settings as a workaround to achieve *the desired RESULT of a good cache overclock with lower idle voltage than offset mode can provide. That's the point of Adaptive Cache, right?*
> 
> tistou and I both discovered workarounds that achieve *the intended result of low idle voltage.* Mine had the flaw that it involved a crazy high voltage setting in the BIOS. tistou's was better than mine - he didn't have to put in any crazy settings, and *he *still* got results. In that video, he's showing 0.716v cache voltage at idle. That's lower than me using 0 offset!*
> 
> He's also told us that what he's getting is *a significant drop from the best idle voltage he can get with offset mode. I think he said he's getting a full 0.2v lower idle voltage. That's pretty significant. It'd be more than good enough for me.*


Did I insert an "and" somewhere that threw you off?


----------



## cookiesowns

lol.

Someone has too much time on their hands to argue about an implementation that Intel has not yet managed to get it right.

Who needs their cache to idle at <0.7v anyways at 1200mhz. This isn't safevoltage.net or powersavingoverclock.net

Thanks for diluting this thread by roughly 5-10 pages, appreciate it.

That said, how's the latest bios doing. Been having some VCCSA / boot training memory issues due to temperature variation, dialing up VCCSA from 0.85V to 0.93V seems to fix it, along with tuning VTTDDR, but I have a feeling it's going to come back, so I might as well try the new bios.


----------



## Qwinn

Or how about here? This was the first time I was anything less than polite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> *I know that the actual longevity gains of running at 0.27v lower at idle isn't earth shattering. Yeah, I know that current at idle is low enough that it doesn't make a huge difference.* That's not the issue. The issue is unwarranted arrogance, and condescension, and a refusal to even acknowledge the possibility that a 25 year programmer could figure out how a piece of software works simply by observing its behavior.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll go off and enjoy being the only person in the world *idling at 0.735v cache with a 38x multiplier and stable under highly variable load*, despite being assured by the experts that it's completely broken. It warms the cackles my cold misconception-filled ignorant know-nothing heart.


Pretty clear what I was happy about achieving in that, isn't it? If you are all running C States and therefore have low idle voltages with a good overclock, there wasn't much there for me to be happy about, was there?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Who needs their cache to idle at <0.7v anyways at 1200mhz. This isn't safevoltage.net or powersavingoverclocknet


I wasn't idling at 0.7v previously. The very lowest I'd idle at was 0.990v, and usually a bit over 1v. As I quoted above, I know it doesn't make a big deal, but I like maximizing efficiency.

Seriously, the idea that no one could glean what I was trying to achieve out of the practically hundred times I was focused like a laser on the idle voltage is preposterous. You guys are grasping at straws to make this my fault, when, *clearly*, if anyone had actually read what I was asking *from the very beginning, 3 days ago*, they could've mentioned the C States answer. At least four times since tistou posted that video, I explicitly and repeatedly defended it on the basis of the low idle voltages it was showing.

No one could pick up that was my goal? Seriously?

I'm sorry. Utterly preposterous. And as predicted, no one gives a single kudo for actually discovering it on my own, without any help from anyone.

Incidentally, and out of curiosity, I checked my ROG forum conversation with Raja. I can't find anywhere there that I made a point of it, as I was focused on the high end of the voltage scale in my conversation with him. So I can't fault him for not picking up on it. But reviewing my posts in *this* forum? Jeebus, like 6 dozen times! Yes. Sorry. The idea that I didn't make the result I was looking for clear, not just once and not just recently but from the beginning and countless of times over, is utterly preposterous.


----------



## Menthol

Will adaptive cache voltage give me 500 points in 3dmark or Vantage, will it allow a higher cache overclock, will Donald Trump comment on Twitter about it? if not Jimmy cracked corn and I don't care


----------



## mus1mus

@Qwinn

What exactly is your goal with dedicating the past couple of days to get this working? Except of course with the claimed Voltage Going up and Down.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That said, how's the latest bios doing. Been having some VCCSA / boot training memory issues due to temperature variation, dialing up VCCSA from 0.85V to 0.93V seems to fix it, along with tuning VTTDDR, but I have a feeling it's going to come back, so I might as well try the new bios.


Hello

Unless memory is really pushed VTTDR seldom needs to be set to anything other than auto. Could one or more settings be tight enough that there is little to no margin for normal temperature variations?


----------



## Qwinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Qwinn
> 
> What exactly is your goal with dedicating the past couple of days to get this working? Except of course with the claimed Voltage Going up and Down.


I've had it go up and down forever, using offset mode. It just bugged me to see cache voltage considerably higher (1.0+ versus 0.73v) than my core voltage all the time (I'm always running Aida sensors). I want to save my chip's lifetime allotment of wear and tear for the high end, and I wanted to minimize it further on the low end. Then later it became about the condescension and disrespect I was being shown, and a bullheaded Cuban determination to solve a problem everyone insisted on telling me couldn't be achieved (but now, of course, it was an answer they had all along, and that's my fault.)

So. It's my fault that this has gone on for 3 days. No one else's for failing to provide what you're now all telling me is an obvious answer to the result I explicitly stated I was looking for ad freaking nauseaum, and now you all have the balls to tell me I didn't make clear. You guys are blameless in this. Your answers have been on point and on target. The fault is all mine.

Screw it. If your goal was to drive me out, you've succeeded. I'm really glad I made this point in my rant though, since it's now been confirmed beyond spades for me, and applies even more widely than I thought then:
Quote:


> Cause the last relevant thing I learned from being a programmer for 25 years is - 98% of IT geeks are completely incapable of admitting when they're wrong about *anything* in relation to IT matters. In most cases, IT geeks got/get picked on in their daily life on all matters outside of IT, and their egos become entirely dependent upon being Godlike in their technical field. Condescendingly arguing from authority and lording ultra specialist knowledge over others every chance they get is as necessary as breathing. Industry hazard. I'm way beyond the bad old days of being picked on in all other matters of life, so I can and do admit when I may be wrong pretty much whenever it's called for, once a plausible counterargument that fits all the available evidence (both technical and in terms of human motives).is presented. That certainly hasn't been done here to my satisfaction yet (and in this case it'd be pretty hard to get there now, since I'm not the one insisting a negative has been proved and no further evidence of absence is required.). But I've almost never had the luxury of being afforded the same sense of fair play from the rest of the egos in the industry.


So glad I wrote that ahead of time. I even got to apologize for being wrong a couple of times to prove what I said about that. If I got nothing else right in my rant, the above was pretty obviously blazingly on target.

Sorry for distracting you all from the doubtlessly fascinating and fruitful conversation you would've all had in its place, with lots of big technical words to impress the plebes. At least I get to walk out with lower idle voltage. Thanks to absolutely no one but myself (and tistou's video guy, laughingly enough, the *only* post in this entire discussion that helped me get my answer.)

Adios!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> I've had it go up and down forever, using offset mode. It just bugged me to see cache voltage considerably higher (1.0+ versus 0.73v) than my core voltage all the time (I'm always running Aida sensors). I want to save my chip's lifetime allotment of wear and tear for the high end, and I wanted to minimize it further on the low end. Then later it became about the condescension and disrespect I was being shown, and a bullheaded Cuban determination to solve a problem everyone insisted on telling me couldn't be achieved (but now, of course, it was an answer they had all along, and that's my fault.)
> 
> So. It's my fault that this has gone on for 3 days. No one else's for failing to provide what you're now all telling me is an obvious answer to the result I explicitly stated I was looking for ad freaking nauseaum, and now you all have the balls to tell me I didn't make clear. You guys are blameless in this. Your answers have been on point and on target. The fault is all mine.
> 
> Screw it. If your goal was to drive me out, you've succeeded. I'm really glad I made this point in my rant though, since it's now been confirmed beyond spades for me, and applies even more widely than I thought then:
> So glad I wrote that ahead of time. I even got to apologize for being wrong a couple of times to prove what I said about that. If I got nothing else right in my rant, the above was pretty obviously blazingly on target.
> 
> Sorry for distracting you all from the doubtlessly fascinating and fruitful conversation you would've all had in its place, with lots of big technical words to impress the plebes. At least I get to walk out with lower idle voltage. Thanks to absolutely no one but myself (and tistou's video guy, laughingly enough, the *only* post in this entire discussion that helped me get my answer.)
> 
> Adios!


You are doing the disrespect with everyone asking you or responding to this thread. Get a cool down juice man.

The question is fair and simple. "What is tyour goal?" And it doesn't ask for anything other than that.

Just stop taking things too personal man.

Again, my question is fairly simple: What is the goal?

You can just simply say,
Quote:


> I want to save my chip's lifetime allotment of wear and tear for the high end, and I wanted to minimize it further on the low end


And be done with it.

Coz I am just gonna respond with:





Even with Fixed Voltages, My CPU runs at 50W Idle at least as AIDA reports. How low can adaptive get?


----------



## Qwinn

Sigh. I'm weak. I had to check one last time.
Quote:


> The question is fair and simple. "What is tyour goal?" And it doesn't ask for anything other than that.


So you, also, don't think I made it clear in the dozen or so times in this conversation (several examples of which I've posted quotes of in this and the last page) when I said things like this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qwinn*
> 
> Those of us trying to get this working have already acknowledged this, and are trying non-intuitive settings as a workaround to achieve *the desired RESULT of a good cache overclock with lower idle voltage than offset mode can provide. That's the point of Adaptive Cache, right?*
> 
> tistou and I both discovered workarounds *that achieve the intended result of low idle voltage*. Mine had the flaw that it involved a crazy high voltage setting in the BIOS. tistou's was better than mine - he didn't have to put in any crazy settings, and *he *still* got results. In that video, he's showing 0.716v cache voltage at idle. That's lower than me using 0 offset!*
> 
> He's also told us that what he's getting is *a significant drop from the best idle voltage he can get with offset mode. I think he said he's getting a full 0.2v lower idle voltage. That's pretty significant. It'd be more than good enough for me.*


And now I'm being told that I didn't make it clear. Seriously. THAT, the continued repetition of me stating, *explicitly*, what my "intended result" was, wasn't clear enough. That's what I'm being told now. By EVERYONE. Not one person has stood up to say "Okay, fair enough, he did say it a whole bunch of times", even though I've since *quoted* myself saying it over and over and over. This is the third time I've had to quote that particular paragraph, because people STILL aren't getting it.

So, if you're wondering why I'm being disrespectful now, I hope this answers your question. Claiming that I didn't make my goals clear, from the very beginning of this discussion to now, 3 days later, when I can and have provided countless examples of me focusing like a laser on the idle cache voltage, it's pretty obvious that I'm not going to get anything more than totally disingenuous attempts at face-saving from now on. I don't feel like sticking around for it.

The rest of your post was showing low core voltage. I run adaptive core too and I'm happy with it too. This was solely about getting my idle *cache* voltage lower, since it's over 1.0v at idle.

EDIT: One last tidbit: Way back in the recesses of my head, I had the nugget that there was some possible setting of C-States that could affect cache voltage (though there are plenty of ways to configure it that don't affect it). Trying to figure out how the tistou video was doing what it did is what eventually triggered that memory. I had pretty much forgotten about C-States because the last time I tried it, I failed stability testing with it on, so I thought adaptive cache was my only hope to achieve the desired result. C-States seems to be stable now, as I've made a few unrelated stability improvements since then. So. In that respect, I'm happy.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh man, why did I even bother asking?



Okay folks, nothing to see here, let's move on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing the disrespect with everyone asking you or responding to this thread. Get a cool down juice man.
> 
> The question is fair and simple. "What is tyour goal?" And it doesn't ask for anything other than that.
> 
> Just stop taking things too personal man.
> 
> Again, my question is fairly simple: What is the goal?
> 
> You can just simply say,
> And be done with it.
> 
> Coz I am just gonna respond with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with Fixed Voltages, My CPU runs at 50W Idle at least as AIDA reports. How low can adaptive get?


A little lower.

hi perf plan in windows Idles at 52W for my 6950X.


----------



## mus1mus

That's huge savings for a 10C chip.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Unless memory is really pushed VTTDR seldom needs to be set to anything other than auto. Could one or more settings be tight enough that there is little to no margin for normal temperature variations?


I've noticed on my dimms, when VTTDDR is held at a certain range it's slightly more stable. I noticed I can push more voltages to these Hynix based dbl sided Corsair Dominators only if VTTDDR is slightly pulled back, otherwise the dimms just refuse to boot, even at same freq/timings.

It's very possible that some of my settings are tight enough that a slight variation in temperature causes instability. But that's fine by me...


----------



## Kimir

Oh wow, the last few pages.... TL;DR and unsub.


----------



## PowerK

When you guys say "VCCIO", do you mean "VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage" on Rampage V boards (Extreme & Edition 10) ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> When you guys say "VCCIO", do you mean "VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage" on Rampage V boards (Extreme & Edition 10) ?


there are two. CPU and PCH VCCIO. For most things it's CPU VCCIO.


----------



## pathfindercod

Anyone with a v edition 10. So both cases I've tried the "built in shield" for io does not fill the holes in the cares. Pretty big gap. Is this the general case?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Anyone with a v edition 10. So both cases I've tried the "built in shield" for io does not fill the holes in the cares. Pretty big gap. Is this the general case?


mine is not in a case yet...


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mine is not in a case yet...


I've tried a Maker 5 from CM and a corsair case and both the io slot is bigger than the II shield of the board. So there is a good 1/2 inch gap


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I've tried a Maker 5 from CM and a corsair case and both the io slot is bigger than the II shield of the board. So there is a good 1/2 inch gap


Did you install the I/O shield bracket? Could have sworn there was still an I/O shield to wrap around the one already pre-attached.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Did you install the I/O shield bracket? Could have sworn there was still an I/O shield to wrap around the one already pre-attached.


There is indeed a frame that goes on the edge.


----------



## pathfindercod

Great so I guess I got an open box from newegg or it was overlooked during manufacturer boxing.


----------



## red454

Here is a pic showing the stuff you should have gotten in the box... There is an I/O frame to the upper right.

http://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/7/7764_06_asus-rog-rampage-extreme-10-intel-x99-motherboard-review_full.jpg


----------



## ilgeek

Asus Rampage V extreme not posting, showing error "00" after windows 10 anniversary attempt.









Everything starts yesterday when I was trying to install the anniversary patch for windows 10, after downloading the patch the computer restarts to begin with the installation process, after a few minutes the computer restarts showing me the bios screen with a message, telling me that my OC failed, then I tried to restart with the factory settings for the motherboard, after that the motherboard show me the "00" error, the CPU led it's illuminated and the PCIE 4 Led it's flashing nonstop.

After that I referred myself to the manual, this "00" as far I can understand with my really limited knowledge means that for some reason the CPU it's not been recognised by the motherboard, I try a few solutions myself after a few minutes on google, this is a list of all the things I was able to try:

• Clear the Cmos
• Switch between bios chips
• Switch to "slow mode"
• change the LN2 jumper position
• removing the battery
• Unistall and re install the CPU
• Trying with only one ram stick at a time

At this moment I don't have any more solutions, nor idea of what it's wrong with the system, I don't like to use the word desperate, but I really don't know if the entire system it's broken

I was running the system for a whole year rock solid since I installed all the water-cooling parts.

Any advice would be most welcome.

My system specs:

OS: Windows 10
CPU: Intel i7 5930K OC 4.4 ghz
MOBO: Asus rampage V extreme
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2600Mgz 16GB
Video cards: 2X SLI Gigabyte 980Ti G1 OC 1400 ghz
PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000w

The CPU and the GPUs are water-cooled with EK parts the temperatures are optimal for the system, the CPU temperatures are between the 45C - 50C under load
the GPU's temperatures are between the 40C - 50C


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Asus Rampage V extreme not posting, showing error "00" after windows 10 anniversary attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything starts yesterday when I was trying to install the anniversary patch for windows 10, after downloading the patch the computer restarts to begin with the installation process, after a few minutes the computer restarts showing me the bios screen with a message, telling me that my OC failed, then I tried to restart with the factory settings for the motherboard, after that the motherboard show me the "00" error, the CPU led it's illuminated and the PCIE 4 Led it's flashing nonstop.
> 
> After that I referred myself to the manual, this "00" as far I can understand with my really limited knowledge means that for some reason the CPU it's not been recognised by the motherboard, I try a few solutions myself after a few minutes on google, this is a list of all the things I was able to try:
> 
> • Clear the Cmos
> • Switch between bios chips
> • Switch to "slow mode"
> • change the LN2 jumper position
> • removing the battery
> • Unistall and re install the CPU
> • Trying with only one ram stick at a time
> 
> At this moment I don't have any more solutions, nor idea of what it's wrong with the system, I don't like to use the word desperate, but I really don't know if the entire system it's broken
> 
> I was running the system for a whole year rock solid since I installed all the water-cooling parts.
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome.
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> OS: Windows 10
> CPU: Intel i7 5930K OC 4.4 ghz
> MOBO: Asus rampage V extreme
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2600Mgz 16GB
> Video cards: 2X SLI Gigabyte 980Ti G1 OC 1400 ghz
> PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000w
> 
> The CPU and the GPUs are water-cooled with EK parts the temperatures are optimal for the system, the CPU temperatures are between the 45C - 50C under load
> the GPU's temperatures are between the 40C - 50C


Use the Media Creation Tool, download the ISO, use Rufus to make a UEFI USB, do a clean install, just unplug any slave dRives when you do.


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Use the Media Creation Tool, download the ISO, use Rufus to make a UEFI USB, do a clean install, just unplug any slave dRives when you do.


Hi thanks for the rapid response, are you referring to a bios flash with a USB using the flash button behind the motherboard?

or are you referring to a new windows installation? if thats the case for me it's not possible, because I'm not able to see anything on the screen.









Thanks for your answer


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilgeek*
> 
> Asus Rampage V extreme not posting, showing error "00" after windows 10 anniversary attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything starts yesterday when I was trying to install the anniversary patch for windows 10, after downloading the patch the computer restarts to begin with the installation process, after a few minutes the computer restarts showing me the bios screen with a message, telling me that my OC failed, then I tried to restart with the factory settings for the motherboard, after that the motherboard show me the "00" error, the CPU led it's illuminated and the PCIE 4 Led it's flashing nonstop.
> 
> After that I referred myself to the manual, this "00" as far I can understand with my really limited knowledge means that for some reason the CPU it's not been recognised by the motherboard, I try a few solutions myself after a few minutes on google, this is a list of all the things I was able to try:
> 
> • Clear the Cmos
> • Switch between bios chips
> • Switch to "slow mode"
> • change the LN2 jumper position
> • removing the battery
> • Unistall and re install the CPU
> • Trying with only one ram stick at a time
> 
> At this moment I don't have any more solutions, nor idea of what it's wrong with the system, I don't like to use the word desperate, but I really don't know if the entire system it's broken
> 
> I was running the system for a whole year rock solid since I installed all the water-cooling parts.
> 
> Any advice would be most welcome.
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> OS: Windows 10
> CPU: Intel i7 5930K OC 4.4 ghz
> MOBO: Asus rampage V extreme
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2600Mgz 16GB
> Video cards: 2X SLI Gigabyte 980Ti G1 OC 1400 ghz
> PSU: EVGA Super nova 1000w
> 
> The CPU and the GPUs are water-cooled with EK parts the temperatures are optimal for the system, the CPU temperatures are between the 45C - 50C under load
> the GPU's temperatures are between the 40C - 50C


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34201-CPU-LED-00-Q-Code-about-done-with-Asus-boards/page3


----------



## ilgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34201-CPU-LED-00-Q-Code-about-done-with-Asus-boards/page3


Thanks for the reference, just after I did uninstall and re install the CPU I also check for damages on the CPU connectors and the Socket pins, And I couldn't find any damage, I will check a second time with a magnifying glass looking for bended pins and scratches on the connectors.

Thanks for your answer


----------



## cookiesowns

Welp...

Just picked up a new 6950X and rampage E10. After a bit of tuning and finding a good baseline, I've discovered this

I'm not sure how long it's been running at these voltages. Hopefully no harm has been done!?

Anyone else seen this happen before on VCCIO? Latest bios. Manually setting 1.05V, reduced my package temps by about 2-5C..... :/



That said,

Assuming a 6950X with the minimum voltages 1.25-1.287VID ( can't go lower because of VID stack ) @ 4.2AVX2, 4.3 realbench. And can probably do 4.4 @ 1.335V, would one rate this below average, average, or above average?


----------



## Kimir

If you can do 4.4 with less than 1.35, it's above average.


----------



## jdc122

can anyone tell me if the r5e10 includes the OC Panel like the r5 or will i need to buy my own?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> can anyone tell me if the r5e10 includes the OC Panel like the r5 or will i need to buy my own?


No, there is no OC Panel with this one.
You can see all the accessories that come with this board in this review for example.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, there is no OC Panel with this one.
> You can see all the accessories that come with this board in this review for example.


im guessing ill need to order one if i want to use VGA Hotwire then? i dont see the pins anywhere on the board for this...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> im guessing ill need to order one if i want to use VGA Hotwire then? i dont see the pins anywhere on the board for this...


Indeed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> im guessing ill need to order one if i want to use VGA Hotwire then? i dont see the pins anywhere on the board for this...


if you mean a header for the OC panel.. then yes the MB has a Panel Header.


----------



## Kimir

I'm sure he meant he can't find the VGA hotwire pin on the motherboard itself, like on the R4E. Hence the need of the OC Panel in that case.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm sure he meant he can't find the VGA hotwire pin on the motherboard itself, like on the R4E. Hence the need of the OC Panel in that case.


yeah thats the one!







new benching rig coming, was jsut wondering if ill need to buy the panel to use vga hotwire and looks like i will, no big deal.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> yeah thats the one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new benching rig coming, was jsut wondering if ill need to buy the panel to use vga hotwire and looks like i will, no big deal.


yeah - by or use one from an earlier R5. I've never used the hot wire in the R4E(BE)


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - by or use one from an earlier R5. I've never used the hot wire in the R4E(BE)


dont suppose any of you are in the uk and willing to part with yours?


----------



## mus1mus

Oddly enough, I am yet to use and even connect mine.


----------



## nintari

Hi everyone, been away for a while enjoying my system so have to go back and read through posts here to see if anyone has run in to the issue I am having.

So to get closer to completing my build I ordered a Corsair kit Dominator platinum DDR4 32GB kit 3000MHz (cmd32gx4m4b3000c15) which was said to be specifically made for the RVE (rest of specs found in my sig 5930k, RVE etc)

I originally had some 4x 4GB Kingston 2400MHz everything ran stable at default clocks XMP and or overclocked.

This Corsair set gave me lots of issues and every time I enabled XMP or even manually set the speed, timings and voltage the system would fail to boot or would only see half the memory.

So... I did a BIOS update to the latest as of two days ago (8/3/16). This now allowed me to set the XMP profile and boot in to windows just fine. However with everything at default and just XMP enabled After Playing a game for a little while... my system becomes unstable and the game crashes. So I keep getting the long forgotten / dreaded battlefiled4.exe has stopped working, or over watch crash reports etc.

I read that setting CPU VCCIO to 1.05 sometimes would help instability issues with higher speed memory but it doesn't look like it helped in my situation.

so far in testing if I do not leave XMP enabled (all settings default) the system does appear to be stable (memory is detected at 2400MHz, strap is 100).

So has anyone else seen this? Any good places to start reading that are directly related so I don't have to comb through thousands of posts lol.

Ideally I would like to get my system stable at stock clocks and then be able to get an overclocked profile saved again to my bios so when I do want to mess wit the extra oomph I can, but when casually gaming etc I can save some power lol.

I had this thing stable at 1.25 V @ 4.5-4.6 GHz before but now I'm sure this 125 strap will cause me a few issues.


----------



## Kimir

Have you ever played with VSA voltage before? I think you should try that.
And overclock that memory to 3200Mhz so you can stay with strap 100. Try something like c16-18-18-38 1T with 1.38-1.4v, leave the secondary timings alone and see how it goes.
BTW, when dealing with memory stuff, I strongly suggest you to make a backup of your OS (Acronis Image and the like). Test your memory stability with HCI memtest or better stressapptest (Linux).
If you have Aida64, can you look on the motherboad>SPD and check the brand of the IC (Samsung/Hynix/Micon).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> dont suppose any of you are in the uk and willing to part with yours?


lol, nah. I did sell the one from my R4BE in the OCN market place. Using the one from my R5E on the R5E-10. They are out there for sale tho.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you ever played with VSA voltage before? I think you should try that.
> And overclock that memory to 3200Mhz so you can stay with strap 100. Try something like c16-18-18-38 1T with 1.38-1.4v, leave the secondary timings alone and see how it goes.
> BTW, when dealing with memory stuff, I strongly suggest you to make a backup of your OS (Acronis Image and the like). Test your memory stability with HCI memtest or better stressapptest (Linux).
> If you have Aida64, can you look on the motherboad>SPD and check the brand of the IC (Samsung/Hynix/Micon).


Thanks I'll take a look tonight and see. Not sure when the last backup I made was so yeah..... better do that too lmao. Really wouldn't be too much of a problem only main change would be a game or two installed since last time.

I always hate going with a new BIOS rev as it never seems like I can dial in all the same settings every update, I have to play and tweak for days.

BTW here is a current system PIC, after I get the mem / and OC profile setup all I need to do is get the vinyl's made for the theme I went with and I'm finally done.... well until I decide to do another upgrade lmao

forgive the horrible desk and placement, sicne my son is home from college I have it back in my bedroom for now lmao.


----------



## Sem

i have a question about PCI-E lanes

using a 5960x i have SLI 980 Ti's in slots 1,3 and a Creative Titanium HD in slot 4 linked at x1

i recently installed a 512Gb 950 Pro in slot 2 using a Aquacomputer KyroM.2 and now the GPU in slot 3 is running at x8 rather than x16

i should have enough lanes for x16 x4 x16 x1 is there a bios setting somewhere i need to change

if i move the 950 into the M.2 slot will that restore x16 x16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> Thanks I'll take a look tonight and see. Not sure when the last backup I made was so yeah..... better do that too lmao. Really wouldn't be too much of a problem only main change would be a game or two installed since last time.
> 
> I always hate going with a new BIOS rev as it never seems like I can dial in all the same settings every update, I have to play and tweak for days.
> 
> BTW here is a current system PIC, after I get the mem / and OC profile setup all I need to do is get the vinyl's made for the theme I went with and I'm finally done.... well until I decide to do another upgrade lmao
> 
> forgive the horrible desk and placement, sicne my son is home from college I have it back in my bedroom for now lmao.


very handsome rig!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i have a question about PCI-E lanes
> 
> using a 5960x i have SLI 980 Ti's in slots 1,3 and a Creative Titanium HD in slot 4 linked at x1
> 
> i recently installed a 512Gb 950 Pro in slot 2 using a Aquacomputer KyroM.2 and now the GPU in slot 3 is running at x8 rather than x16
> 
> i should have enough lanes for x16 x4 x16 x1 is there a bios setting somewhere i need to change
> 
> if i move the 950 into the M.2 slot will that restore x16 x16


If you mean PCIEx16_2 then yes, it will drop to x16x8x8 as described in the manual. IN the M.2 slot you won't have this issue. X8 or x16 Gen3 will not be different my most any measure except concbandwidthtest.


----------



## shampoo911

Personal record!!

vcore: 1.18v
vcache: 1.18v
VCCIN: 1.9v
System agent: 1.15v
RAM voltage: 1.37v

5930k
Core clock: 4.2ghz
Uncore clock: 4.0ghz
RAM clock: 3200mhz

Core max temp: Core #2 (according to HWiNFO64) 60ºC
Core package max temp: 65ºC

AIDA64 3 hours stress test stable!!!

Aiming higher tomorrow!!! (Local time, as of this post, 19:42)


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you mean PCIEx16_2 then yes, it will drop to x16x8x8 as described in the manual. IN the M.2 slot you won't have this issue. X8 or x16 Gen3 will not be different my most any measure except concbandwidthtest.


yeah i know there's probably no real word difference in x16 x8 but the ocd in me won't like having the cards at different rates









anyway i can force the top card down to x8 also

i guess the only other option is to put the drive in the M.2 slot and put up with potential throttling


----------



## shampoo911

i made a very interesting discovery

to the owners of a *samsung 950pro m2 nvme*, if you put the ram command rate to 1T, speed and bandwidth of the 950pro, is reduced to half... using 2T, restores the max speed...

maybe it is only with me, or a general problem. please check..


----------



## tistou77

No problem for me with 950 Pro and CR to 1T (3200 15-16-16 1T)


----------



## Speng

I have Board initialization issues. When turning on the system it immediately halts with both a qcode and audio alert seemingly related to memory issues. I do have a 4x4 16GB memory kit of Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 MHz (CMD16GX4M4B3200C16) which isn't listed in the QVL published for this board but please read on!

Diagnostic response is:

*BIOS Beep*: One continuous beep followed by two short beeps then a pause (repeated). No memory detected

*QCode*: 53. Memory intialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed.

Isnt it a bit weird that the bios beep is indicating the system detects no memory installed while Q code indicates that there is memory present but it cant get it up and running due to the various reasons listed for the specific Q code? Reading through the Q code table in the manual states that if the system has no memory installed when powered on, the Q code generated should be 55, contradicting the bios beep diagnostic response!

Diagnostic LED s for memory are off, ie, not lighting up at all. Noticed that the Diagnostic LED s for the PCIe lanes behave strangely too. When system is trying to power on, all 4 light up and then shut off and then only the 4th one comes back on in a blinking state. I have a 980 SLI setup occupying slots 1 & 3. Weird.

Furhter funnyfications with the state of the board .... _it does all of the above even with no memory installed at all_

I ve done most what I can think of ....

1) Tested each memory slot with each stick individually.
2) Used MemOk! button.
3) Used SafeBoot button.
4) Updated BIOS via BIOS Flashback (to 901).
5) Reseated the CPU and verified the socket pin array and CPU contact surface integrity.
6) Cleared CMOS via all means available, including removing battery and power cord for an extended period of time
7) Varying mounting force of the EKWB Supremacy EVO waterblock

*Both the CPU (5930K) and the memory are confirmed working. They both came off my old MSI X99 SLI Plus board where they operated flawlessly.*

Is the board a coaster?


----------



## xTesla1856

Sent in my board for RMA on Friday. Refuses to boot completely, either hangs with code bd or 00. I changed the RAM and the CPU, so only the board is left. Even after clearing CMOS many times and entering BIOS just fine, the board won't fully POST or boot. SafeBoot, MemOK, the BIOS switch all didn't help. Funny how the only board to ever die on me is the most expensive board I ever bought


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Sent in my board for RMA on Friday. Refuses to boot completely, either hangs with code bd or 00. I changed the RAM and the CPU, so only the board is left. Even after clearing CMOS many times and entering BIOS just fine, the board won't fully POST or boot. SafeBoot, MemOK, the BIOS switch all didn't help. Funny how the only board to ever die on me is the most expensive board I ever bought


Happens with corrupt BIOS, or defective BIOS chip. Have u tried USB flashback?


----------



## xTesla1856

I don't think it was the BIOS chip, I was on the latest version having updated about 2 weeks ago. Also, the PC was running before this happened. I noticed applications crashing on me in Windows (Chrome, Windows Explorer, Corsair Link). So I tried a reboot, figuring something in Windows was crapping out. After that, the board never booted or POSTed again. Tried power cycling, Clearing CMOS, switching to the other BIOS chip, memOK, SafeBoot all to no avail. I have since formatted my SSD and will be reinstalling Windows when my replacement board arrives.


----------



## cornflakes76

Hello. I have two new things to add, sorry if either thing has been covered before. As I had mentioned before, I purchased my 5930k/Rampage V second hand and it included the below listed memory.

1. Mine came with and was working with Crucial ECC Rdimms (pictured below). From what I had read, this should not have worked. The guy I got the combo from was an ex Intel Employee so I immediately thought I may have gotten an ES chip as I had never looked at the chip, I just wiped off the old thermal compound and put on new compound. CPU-Z reports an R2 so that theory is out. Anyone else have any insight on this? I assume the ECC function was not working as the CPU does not support it but was surprised it would even post, in all the threads I found where people inquired about it, they were always told that no, it would not work at all.

If you can't make it out in the image, the model number of the modules is: CT8G4RFS4213 http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct8g4rfs4213



2. My board randomly restarts itself. It has the latest bios. It was originally using the above memory, it now has Kingston Hyper X. It was originally powered by an Antec Earthwatts 750w (constant, 100A +12v). It is now powered by a EVGA Super Nova G2 1000w. Oddly, it has never restarted while performing an intensive task like gaming or rendering video or 3D models. It always does it when either idle or I am doing something simple like responding to an email.

Related, I had considered sending it in for RMA, where is the serial number on these boards? Please don't tell me it is on the back. It is required just to send a support request so that would be pretty lame.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cornflakes76*
> 
> Hello. I have two new things to add, sorry if either thing has been covered before. As I had mentioned before, I purchased my 5930k/Rampage V second hand and it included the below listed memory.
> 
> 1. Mine came with and was working with Crucial ECC Rdimms (pictured below). From what I had read, this should not have worked. The guy I got the combo from was an ex Intel Employee so I immediately thought I may have gotten an ES chip as I had never looked at the chip, I just wiped off the old thermal compound and put on new compound. CPU-Z reports an R2 so that theory is out. Anyone else have any insight on this? I assume the ECC function was not working as the CPU does not support it but was surprised it would even post, in all the threads I found where people inquired about it, they were always told that no, it would not work at all.
> 
> If you can't make it out in the image, the model number of the modules is: CT8G4RFS4213 http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct8g4rfs4213
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My board randomly restarts itself. It has the latest bios. It was originally using the above memory, it now has Kingston Hyper X. It was originally powered by an Antec Earthwatts 750w (constant, 100A +12v). It is now powered by a EVGA Super Nova G2 1000w. Oddly, it has never restarted while performing an intensive task like gaming or rendering video or 3D models. It always does it when either idle or I am doing something simple like responding to an email.
> 
> Related, I had considered sending it in for RMA, where is the serial number on these boards? Please don't tell me it is on the back. It is required just to send a support request so that would be pretty lame.


Some peeps need to turn Surge Protection off in the BIOS.


----------



## cornflakes76

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## thrgk

I'm not or will never use my oc panel. If anyone needs it let me know and I'd gladly sell it, never used it once. I'm in NY


----------



## darkphantom

Gents, I don't have the extreme, but the Maximus V Formula - however, any of you run into an issue with a corrupt Intel ME? I can't seem to change any turbo clock frequencies and it will not go higher than 37.

I'm trying to use the FTK method but seems to not work with windows 10 - any ideas on how to get the intel ME fixed? On Bios 1903 right now for the board.


----------



## darkphantom

Okay, I may have shot myself in the foot here. I proceeded to follow this guide for the FTK process - make the bootable USB etc, I got the 1903 BIOS on the drive and I run the reflash - says unable to write to BIOS because of some access issue.

So I run the descrefl to allow me to reflash - works, says successful. all is great. I power off...permanently :'(

The motherboard keeps wanting to boot up but shuts down. No posts, nada. Its like an endless loop of it coming on and off for a split second. I tested the PSU (AX860i) with the self test button and it makes the same clicking noise.

I removed all the cables from the PSU, seems to work fine.

here was the guide
https://hardforum.com/threads/tools-to-flash-and-recover-bios-on-asus-p8xxx-boards-fd44editor-ftk.1726429/

Super in need of help here


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Okay, I may have shot myself in the foot here. I proceeded to follow this guide for the FTK process - make the bootable USB etc, I got the 1903 BIOS on the drive and I run the reflash - says unable to write to BIOS because of some access issue.
> 
> So I run the descrefl to allow me to reflash - works, says successful. all is great. I power off...permanently :'(
> 
> The motherboard keeps wanting to boot up but shuts down. No posts, nada. Its like an endless loop of it coming on and off for a split second. I tested the PSU (AX860i) with the self test button and it makes the same clicking noise.
> 
> I removed all the cables from the PSU, seems to work fine.
> 
> here was the guide
> https://hardforum.com/threads/tools-to-flash-and-recover-bios-on-asus-p8xxx-boards-fd44editor-ftk.1726429/
> 
> Super in need of help here


Have you tried bios flash back? Find a older version of a BIOS that has a different ME version that what you currently have and try flashing again.


----------



## D749

Finally built a new system - it was long overdue.

I noticed that the R5V Edition 10 reports out temperatures for "PCIE15_1 Slot Temperature" and "PCIE15_3 Slot Temperature." I have a Titan XP in each slot

What temperatures is this actually reading? Is it somehow talking to the GPU diodes?

Thanks.


----------



## darkphantom

Trying that now, what do I name it for maximus v formula ? M5F.CAP or .ROM? Either way, doesn't seem to take it, flashes for 5 seconds then stops.

edit: it is supposed to be M5F.CAP - when I try it out, nothing happens. It blinks for 5 seconds then stops indicating that it isn't taking the file I think.
edit2: OH MY GOODNESS, I kept hitting the clear CMOS button and then held the ROG connect button and somehow it took the file!!

EDit3: yeah...it may have taken the file but still doing the whole boot loop thing. :-/ board is dead?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Finally built a new system - it was long overdue.
> 
> I noticed that the R5V Edition 10 reports out temperatures for "PCIE15_1 Slot Temperature" and "PCIE15_3 Slot Temperature." I have a Titan XP in each slot
> 
> What temperatures is this actually reading? Is it somehow talking to the GPU diodes?
> 
> Thanks.


I think there's temperature diodes on the board to detect ambient temperature around PCI-E slots. Useful if you ask me.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Trying that now, what do I name it for maximus v formula ? M5F.CAP or .ROM? Either way, doesn't seem to take it, flashes for 5 seconds then stops.


Uh. Is your board already on a GOP bios? If so you need to do M5F.CAP, if not, it's probably M5F.rom. Make sure the USB is formatted to FAT32, or even try fat, and that there's nothing else on it. Make sure you also put it into the root of the USB folder.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I think there's temperature diodes on the board to detect ambient temperature around PCI-E slots. Useful if you ask me.


That is nice. Thanks.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Uh. Is your board already on a GOP bios? If so you need to do M5F.CAP, if not, it's probably M5F.rom. Make sure the USB is formatted to FAT32, or even try fat, and that there's nothing else on it. Make sure you also put it into the root of the USB folder.


What do you mean by GOP Bios? Anyways, I tried the M5F.CAP - it takes it but the boot still doesn't happen. Almost sounds like a PSU issue but I am going to test it with another PSU today. If not, I am getting a cheap 1155 board to test to make sure the PROC is okay at least.


----------



## rxl-gaming

anyone able to tell me the best stable bios atm for the RVE since ive been having problems with the 3xxx bios on my old board which it killed so now im currently on bios 1601 would it be best to go upto 2001?


----------



## darkphantom

rxl - not sure about which BIOS would be good, i'm on the MVF but i'm sure these guys will be able to









As for my issue, here is a small video:


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> rxl - not sure about which BIOS would be good, i'm on the MVF but i'm sure these guys will be able to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my issue, here is a small video:


Getting really OT here. But you want to do self test without anything connected IIRC. That said I've seen one corsair PSU fail with clicking so could be PSU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> anyone able to tell me the best stable bios atm for the RVE since ive been having problems with the 3xxx bios on my old board which it killed so now im currently on bios 1601 would it be best to go upto 2001?


if youy are using an HWE, 1701 is fast and stable.


----------



## rxl-gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if youy are using an HWE, 1701 is fast and stable.


yea im using a 5930k and thanks for the info shame i used to have 3009 and now the 3xxx bios seem to be trash


----------



## D749

Just built a new machine. Specs here: http://www.thedigitalfoundry.com/pc.html. Running the latest Asus BIOS.

I created a bootable UEFI USB stick with MemTest86 V7.1.

With BIOS set to default the PC will freeze at pass #2.



With memory set to XMP I get a ton of errors and then the PC will freeze at pass #2.



I tried testing each stick by using the motherboard dip switches. Any idea what could be going on?

Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

There are no Mobo dip-switches for the Memory slots. Just PCIe slots.

Don't use Memtest86 - use HCI Memtest and or Linux-native Google Stress App Test

Don't Trust XMP on this platform - Set the Timings Manually.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There are no Mobo dip-switches for the Memory slots. Just PCIe slots.


Hello

I have no idea what motherboard is being used but the R5E10 does have memory slot switches.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have no idea what motherboard is being used but the R5E10 does have memory slot switches.


Wow. Nice to know.

I stand corrected.


----------



## PowerK

I hope I'm not asking obvious.







But which USB ports are you guys using for keyboard & mouse ?
Any particular USB ports to be used for KB & mouse on Rampage V boards or it doesn't matter ? (Manual doesn't state anything regarding this).


----------



## Kimir

I use the black ones (USB 2) when not doing UEFI flashback and keep the USB 3 for data (external SSD or the like).
Unless you have a keyboard like the ducky one with leds that can use the USB 3 power, no real need to use those for KB/mouse, I think. But what do I know, I'm not one of those mouse enthusiast that only goes by a specific sensor (meaning I haven't noticed input lag with my Ducky YOTG, shine 3/Logitech G600/G9x).


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Just built a new machine. Specs here: http://www.thedigitalfoundry.com/pc.html. Running the latest Asus BIOS.
> 
> I created a bootable UEFI USB stick with MemTest86 V7.1.
> 
> With BIOS set to default the PC will freeze at pass #2.
> 
> 
> 
> With memory set to XMP I get a ton of errors and then the PC will freeze at pass #2.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried testing each stick by using the motherboard dip switches. Any idea what could be going on?
> 
> Thanks.


Guys, I need some help... no matter what settings I use for my memory, even downclocking it, I can't get MemTest86 to not lock up on test #2. Thinking it could be the app I tried the same USB stick with MemTest86 on my X79 machine with 16GB of DDR3 and it ran just fine passing 4/4 tests. The point of me saying this is that the app is working as is the USB stick.

This what MemTest86 looks like EVERY TIME I get to test #2 and it freezes:



Could bent CPU motherboard pins cause this in any way? I didn't notice any issue with the pins, but I'm at a loss.


----------



## KedarWolf

ASUS got my R5E today for RMA, but I dunno if they'll agree to replace it, I'm pretty sure I broke a tracer. Here's hoping though.









Edit: If they do I'll be sooooo happy, big step up from the ASUS X99-A II I bought in the meantime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Guys, I need some help... no matter what settings I use for my memory, even downclocking it, I can't get MemTest86 to not lock up on test #2. Thinking it could be the app I tried the same USB stick with MemTest86 on my X79 machine with 16GB of DDR3 and it ran just fine passing 4/4 tests. The point of me saying this is that the app is working as is the USB stick.
> 
> This what MemTest86 looks like EVERY TIME I get to test #2 and it freezes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could bent CPU motherboard pins cause this in any way? I didn't notice any issue with the pins, but I'm at a loss.


why are you using memtest 86+. boot to windows and test the ram with HCi memtest. If it will not boot to windows, DL trhe Dos version of HCi memtest and verify the sticks are not faulty with that. I haven't used Memttest 86+ in like a decade.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why are you using memtest 86+. boot to windows and test the ram with HCi memtest. If it will not boot to windows, DL trhe Dos version of HCi memtest and verify the sticks are not faulty with that. I haven't used Memttest 86+ in like a decade.


I haven't installed Windows yet since I can't get my RAM stable. Both Corsair and GSKILL recognize MemTest86 (http://www.memtest86.com/), which is updated pretty frequently.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Advice was asked for and given. It would be beneficial to follow that advice especially coming from someone such as @Jpmboy.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Getting really OT here. But you want to do self test without anything connected IIRC. That said I've seen one corsair PSU fail with clicking so could be PSU.


Sadly, it was the motherboard :'( I got another PSU to test, that had the same issue.

I replaced the motherboard and all is well. Unfortunately, the warranty JUST ran out a few months ago and Asus wants to charge me $200...so yeah, hello paper weight until I can figure out how to un-brick it.


----------



## Artah

Can someone help me out on setting up PLL properly please. I have the R5E10 and when I set the voltage on my CPU to 1.260v it dips down to 1.240v sometimes on full load. How do I lock it on the various settings so that it stays around 1.260v with a full load? I have the PLL level set to auto which is probably the issue but I lack the knowledge of setting up PLL properly on this board.


----------



## Kimir

Does it give you trouble for stability? If not, don't bother with it, imo.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Does it give you trouble for stability? If not, don't bother with it, imo.


it's fine with 1.280v but the funny thing is it does not seem to dip down 20mv at that voltage but it does on 1.260v, I may just need to test it more with a few reboots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> it's fine with 1.280v but the funny thing is it does not seem to dip down 20mv at that voltage but it does on 1.260v, I may just need to test it more with a few reboots.


if you mean LLC (not PLL) core voltgae is only indirectly affected by LLC (which acts on VCCIN)_. what VCCIN are you running?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you mean LLC (not PLL) core voltgae is only indirectly affected by LLC (which acts on VCCIN)_. what VCCIN are you running?


Sorry yes I meant load line, been on vacation too long apparently. I'm running 1.920v vccin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Sorry yes I meant load line, been on vacation too long apparently. I'm running 1.920v vccin


so it's not likely VCCIN, but you can increase this to 1.92-1.95V as long as LLC is set to a middle value. Many folks just run LLC on auto since the new controllers do a good job of minimizing voltage swings.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so it's not likely VCCIN, but you can increase this to 1.92-1.95V as long as LLC is set to a middle value. Many folks just run LLC on auto since the new controllers do a good job of minimizing voltage swings.


I'll try increasing vccin in increments up to 1.95v @1.260v core soon as I get some time. Thanks for the input, never would have thought to try that otherwise.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so it's not likely VCCIN, but you can increase this to 1.92-1.95V as long as LLC is set to a middle value. Many folks just run LLC on auto since the new controllers do a good job of minimizing voltage swings.


level 5 LLC and 1.95v vccin didn't help, anything else I can change? It's really strange that at 1.280v the voltage does not drop on full load but it does on 1.260v.


----------



## IAmLionZion

Hi Guys,

Looking for some help....

After installing a water block, my board no longer will post.

In fact, after pressing the start button, there is a brief moment (half a second) where the led of the fans light up and so does my SLI bridge, but no post.. No Digi code read out as it doesn't get that far into the process.

Also next to the 4 pin CPU power socket glows a solid red LED after the failed start up... Any idea what that is telling me (I am thinking the worst here)

There is power going to the board as the start and reset buttons are illuminated as is the bios 1 LED (i have switched between these bios and still no luck)

Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

K


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmLionZion*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for some help....
> 
> After installing a water block, my board no longer will post.
> 
> In fact, after pressing the start button, there is a brief moment (half a second) where the led of the fans light up and so does my SLI bridge, but no post.. No Digi code read out as it doesn't get that far into the process.
> 
> Also next to the 4 pin CPU power socket glows a solid red LED after the failed start up... Any idea what that is telling me (I am thinking the worst here)
> 
> There is power going to the board as the start and reset buttons are illuminated as is the bios 1 LED (i have switched between these bios and still no luck)
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> K


you checked to make sure the CPU wires are not loose? Unplug all cards if you can an turn off the pci slots. Also unplug all the USB and front panel connections. Basically just have the motherboard with power and the CPU wires and nothing else plugged into the motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> level 5 LLC and 1.95v vccin didn't help, anything else I can change? It's really strange that at 1.280v the voltage does not drop on full load but it does on 1.260v.


would really need to see a bios screenshot pack to rty to help in an "informed" manner.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would really need to see a bios screenshot pack to rty to help in an "informed" manner.


thanks for taking the time to look where I screwed up










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## darkphantom

Quick update...ordered a new BIOS chip for the MVF...hoping that will help. Will keep you guys posted


----------



## IAmLionZion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you checked to make sure the CPU wires are not loose? Unplug all cards if you can an turn off the pci slots. Also unplug all the USB and front panel
> 
> connections. Basically just have the motherboard with power and the CPU wires and nothing else plugged into the motherboard.


Hey,

I think I've found the issue, that being that the water block was too tight, after loosening the screws to the point that I think it's not even worth having screws it seems not to short out like before.

Need to double check it posts correctly into bios - I will follow up!

My concern is now that I may have an unstable board. But we'll have to see I suppose... Thanks for your help so far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> thanks for taking the time to look where I screwed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


suggestions:
min cache to Auto
TPU? this should be "keep Current"
SYSTEM AGENT - WAY TOO HIGH. set this offset to yield 0.95-1.1V if this fails, go as high as 1.2V
VCCIO CPU to 1.08V
Load LIne to 5
VRM SS - disable
CPU power pahse - OPT
Dram Current 120-14-%

Also:

Vrm fault to Disabled
VRM to High performance.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmLionZion*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I think I've found the issue, that being that the water block was too tight, after loosening the screws to the point that I think it's not even worth having screws it seems not to short out like before.
> 
> Need to double check it posts correctly into bios - I will follow up!
> 
> My concern is now that I may have an unstable board. But we'll have to see I suppose... Thanks for your help so far


was it causing a short outside of components or do you suspect there is a hairline crack on one of the motherboard traces? that would be a problem if it is currently working because the motherboard went back to close the gap enough to reconnect a broken trace loosely. If the block was physically shorting something then I wouldn't worry about it at all. If the block was pushing something that was causing a physical short then that would be ok also as long as it's back to the original shape.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> suggestions:
> min cache to Auto
> TPU? this should be "keep Current"
> SYSTEM AGENT - WAY TOO HIGH. set this offset to yield 0.95-1.1V if this fails, go as high as 1.2V
> VCCIO CPU to 1.08V
> Load LIne to 5
> VRM SS - disable
> CPU power pahse - OPT
> Dram Current 120-14-%
> 
> Also:
> 
> Vrm fault to Disabled
> VRM to High performance.


should I set it to fully manual or offset it enough to bring the system agent down that low? I'll try all this later when I get home if I get time.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why are you using memtest 86+. boot to windows and test the ram with HCi memtest. If it will not boot to windows, DL trhe Dos version of HCi memtest and verify the sticks are not faulty with that. I haven't used Memttest 86+ in like a decade.


Picked up a copy of HCI MemTest Deluxe and used RUFUS to load the ISO onto a bootable USB stick. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Picked up a copy of HCI MemTest Deluxe and used RUFUS to load the ISO onto a bootable USB stick. Thanks.


you're welcome.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> suggestions:
> min cache to Auto
> TPU? this should be "keep Current"
> SYSTEM AGENT - WAY TOO HIGH. set this offset to yield 0.95-1.1V if this fails, go as high as 1.2V
> VCCIO CPU to 1.08V
> Load LIne to 5
> VRM SS - disable
> CPU power pahse - OPT
> Dram Current 120-14-%
> 
> Also:
> 
> Vrm fault to Disabled
> VRM to High performance.


that locked the voltage down, thanks!. I can't find where to set the vrm fault and vrm performance though. I set the system agent to .95 and it still went up to 1.336 and this is on fully manual, scratching my head on that one. Going to try negative offset.

Edit: I found the VCCSA voltage bandit. The Asus automatic voltage was injecting that much, why I don't know lol. Soon as I changed it to offset of + .001v it went down to around .95v. Still looking for the other two VRM settings that you mentioned if you can please tell me where to find it. Thanks again, I'm sure my CPU is much happier now. I may be able to bring down cache voltage also but I have not tested.

Current settings:
4.4GHz @1.26v core LLC5
3.5GHz cache @1.30v
VCCIO CPU 1.08v
Memory 3.2GHz @ 1.350v
VCCSA .95v


----------



## jdc122

rampage 5 edition 10 arrived today, but something isnt right.

worked fine out the box, fresh install of windows 10 on my 950pro m2, got all drivers etc loaded, and upon restarting it no longer recognized my boot drive anywhere, and began giving me antisurge errors, have tried disabling it as its a known issue and a brand new evga 1200p psu. put in my old w7 drive to try figure out and im getting 09c bsods constantly. any idea, faulty board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> that locked the voltage down, thanks!. I can't find where to set the vrm fault and vrm performance though. I set the system agent to .95 and it still went up to 1.336 and this is on fully manual, scratching my head on that one. Going to try negative offset.
> 
> Edit: I found the VCCSA voltage bandit. The Asus automatic voltage was injecting that much, why I don't know lol. Soon as I changed it to offset of + .001v it went down to around .95v. Still looking for the other two VRM settings that you mentioned if you can please tell me where to find it. Thanks again, I'm sure my CPU is much happier now. I may be able to bring down cache voltage also but I have not tested.
> 
> Current settings:
> 4.4GHz @1.26v core LLC5
> 3.5GHz cache @1.30v
> VCCIO CPU 1.08v
> Memory 3.2GHz @ 1.350v
> VCCSA .95v


----------



## CallsignVega

Some strange behavior from my E10.

Whenever I want to enter the BIOS, the first time when it says "entering BIOS" it just freezes there with 64 code on the board. If I press reset, it goes into the BIOS just fine after rebooting. It does this 100% of the time.

Also, even with LLC set to only level 1, getting massive voltage boost under load. 1.34v set in BIOS for a 6950X at 4.5 GHz, but under load my multi-meter is showing 1.4v.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some strange behavior from my E10.
> 
> Whenever I want to enter the BIOS, the first time when it says "entering BIOS" it just freezes there with 64 code on the board. If I press reset, it goes into the BIOS just fine after rebooting. It does this 100% of the time.
> 
> Also, even with LLC set to only level 1, getting massive voltage boost under load. 1.34v set in BIOS for a 6950X at 4.5 GHz, but under load my multi-meter is showing 1.4v.


Hello

Fully clear the BIOS and with default settings check for the same behavior when entering the BIOS. Verify that all the correct settings are being used when adjusting VCORE. An example is LLC. It acts upon the VRM output voltage not VCORE. Also the R5E10 has two measuring points for VCORE. The correct one needs to be monitored when comparing what is set in the BIOS or reported by software compared to the measured value.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the BIOS and with default settings check for the same behavior when entering the BIOS. Verify that all the correct settings are being used when adjusting VCORE. An example is LLC. It acts upon the VRM output voltage not VCORE. Also the R5E10 has two measuring points for VCORE. The correct one needs to be monitored when comparing what is set in the BIOS or reported by software compared to the measured value.


On the measuring points, there is a core B and core A. Do you know what the difference is?


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have been eyeing a 512 gb 950 pro m2

only 1 m2 slot and i wanted to get 2 of them for 1tb of raid0

how do i do this? 5820k cpu possible sli build


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have been eyeing a 512 gb 950 pro m2
> 
> only 1 m2 slot and i wanted to get 2 of them for 1tb of raid0
> 
> how do i do this? 5820k cpu possible sli build


idk if NVMe RAID0 is actually possible... it is just what i think... you should still a more specific answer from someone here on the thread...

bottom line, with a single one, you would see a huge performance gain on data reading and writing, so getting a RAID0 (if possible) of dem two bad boys, would be senseless and supermegaultra overkill...


----------



## dVeLoPe

it isnt for the ''speed boost''

its so i can double from 512 to 1tb of storage

i either have to buy an m2 and a hdd

or two m2's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> it isnt for the ''speed boost''
> 
> its so i can double from 512 to 1tb of storage
> 
> i either have to buy an m2 and a hdd
> 
> or two m2's


raid across an M.2 slot and a PCIE sled holding an M.2 is a no go.







(and even if you could, not as fast as a SATA3 raid).
get an M.2 and a 1T SSD.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so a 512gb 950 PRO m2 is the BEST MONEY CAN BUY???

and then a 1tb ANY kind of ssd? or which ones??

i have a 240gb VERTEX 460 from ocz i can use for now as the ''storage ssd'' but its small

or should i skip the m2 slot all together and run raid setup with sata3 ssd's instaead?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> it isnt for the ''speed boost''
> 
> its so i can double from 512 to 1tb of storage
> 
> i either have to buy an m2 and a hdd
> 
> or two m2's


there is the ocz rd400 nvme... it is 900gb i think... and it's REALLY pricey...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so a 512gb 950 PRO m2 is the BEST MONEY CAN BUY???
> 
> and then a 1tb ANY kind of ssd? or which ones??
> 
> i have a 240gb VERTEX 460 from ocz i can use for now as the ''storage ssd'' but its small
> 
> or should i skip the m2 slot all together and run raid setup with sata3 ssd's instaead?


yeah - that's a decision you need to make. I have one rig running a U.2 Intel 750 with a Muskin 1Tb SSD. Another with a Chipset Raid 0... no difference. when setting up an OS drive and keeping your files (and/or programs) on another drive, it is always best to set this up using sysprep audit mode during the OS install, Just google that and follw Kari's instruction's at Win forums.







remember - raid 0 is NOT fault tolerant.


----------



## xTesla1856

I've also been eyeing the 950 Pro M.2 for the past few days. Does it work no problem as a boot drive on an RVE with the latest BIOS? Or is it time to look at an Edition 10?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I've also been eyeing the 950 Pro M.2 for the past few days. Does it work no problem as a boot drive on an RVE with the latest BIOS? Or is it time to look at an Edition 10?


works fine as a boot drive on the R5E or the 10. So does the Intel 750 series PCIE


----------



## dVeLoPe

so 350$ for a 950 PRO or is anything else better?

i then have 1 240gb VERTEX 460 if i buy another one whats my best route?

use 950pro m.2 as boot and only install some (my most played) games on that

then use the other 2x 240gb ssd seperately as storage drives installing the rest of the games

not sure why running raid on the 240s would be bad as the data would only be from game installs


----------



## cookiesowns

There's really not anything better than a M.2 ssd 950. Your only other options are the true datacenter grade NVMe drives. Might be able to find great deals on them at ebay.

I scored 4x P3700 2.5" 2TB drives for $1500 each, brand new. Haven't had a chance to put them in a machine just yet for benchmarking, but they are going into servers instead. They should demolish a SSD 950, especially in high QD workloads.


----------



## darkphantom

Big update!! I ordered a BIOS chip from Ebay and we are back in business!







Luckily it was just the BIOS and nothing else - best of all, no soldering on the Max V Formula!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> There's really not anything better than a M.2 ssd 950. Your only other options are the true datacenter grade NVMe drives. Might be able to find great deals on them at ebay.
> 
> I scored 4x P3700 2.5" 2TB drives for $1500 each, brand new. Haven't had a chance to put them in a machine just yet for benchmarking, but they are going into servers instead. They should demolish a SSD 950, especially in high QD workloads.


if you get to bench those drives do share the results, I'm curious to see how they compare against the 950 pro nvme.. P3608 series would be nice though


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> if you get to bench those drives do share the results, I'm curious to see how they compare against the 950 pro nvme.. P3608 series would be nice though


For low QD workloads I think the 950 will be faster. Unfair to compare a 2TB drive to 512GB though.


----------



## stxe34

hi everyone, i have a 5960x setup with 3000mhz ddr4 hyperx ram. i have a problem, my setup is water cooled and i use the on board temp headers to read my radiator temps and adjust the fans accordingly. now the problem is after a few hours on asus suite T_sensor2 says NA until i restart the PC. has anyone come across this before? the cpu is running 4.5 ghz [email protected] thanks for any help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi everyone, i have a 5960x setup with 3000mhz ddr4 hyperx ram. i have a problem, my setup is water cooled and i use the on board temp headers to read my radiator temps and adjust the fans accordingly. now the problem is after a few hours on asus suite T_sensor2 says NA until i restart the PC. has anyone come across this before? the cpu is running 4.5 ghz [email protected] thanks for any help!


could simply be a bad thermocouple.


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could simply be a bad thermocouple.


i have 2, so swapped to rule it out and still the same!


----------



## stxe34

im wondering if my overclock settings are effecting it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> im wondering if my overclock settings are effecting it?


really should not unless the OC is unstable and causing AIS to "behave badly".


----------



## stxe34

is there anything worth checking voltage wise that could effect this? thanks


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi everyone, i have a 5960x setup with 3000mhz ddr4 hyperx ram. i have a problem, my setup is water cooled and i use the on board temp headers to read my radiator temps and adjust the fans accordingly. now the problem is after a few hours on asus suite T_sensor2 says NA until i restart the PC. has anyone come across this before? the cpu is running 4.5 ghz [email protected] thanks for any help!


you already tried a different sensor header on the motherboard if you have another?


----------



## stxe34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> you already tried a different sensor header on the motherboard if you have another?


yes i have 2 loops and i swapped them problem stayed.


----------



## mus1mus

RVE has 3 IIRC. Not sure about Edition 10.

Really though, I won't use AI Suite ever. That's just me. But the app eats a lot of my startup time. Setting it up in the BIOS can be another option anyway.

If you have PWM fans, tap all the PWM sensor wire into a single header and set that fan header to get the temp bias off the selected temp header. I haven't done that though.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so a 512gb 950 PRO m2 is the BEST MONEY CAN BUY???
> 
> and then a 1tb ANY kind of ssd? or which ones??
> 
> i have a 240gb VERTEX 460 from ocz i can use for now as the ''storage ssd'' but its small
> 
> or should i skip the m2 slot all together and run raid setup with sata3 ssd's instaead?


Wait for the Samsung 961 in a week or so. Best M.2 by far. And they will have 512GB and 1TB for decent prices.


----------



## cookiesowns

Was time to join the 3200C14 club. Runs out of the box 0 tweaking at 3200 C14, awesome!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> Was time to join the 3200C14 club. Runs out of the box 0 tweaking at 3200 C14, awesome!


64GB>?


----------



## TechXero

Hey guys...

Been ages. If you check out my upgraded RiG you will notice it ain't a bad one. Except am having a couple issues. I am no expert on the Bios related issues, but my CPU is running all Cores at max all of the time... But load is minimal on all. What gives ? Is there a setting in the Bios that would fix that ? And every time I load the 6 Core OC profile from bios I can't go into Windows. I get a weird WHEA unrecoverable BSOD... Finally I cannot get AISuite3 to run I keep getting Access Violation error. I read somewhere that it's a conflict with GPU Tweak 2...

Please help xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> Been ages. If you check out my upgraded RiG you will notice it ain't a bad one. Except am having a couple issues. I am no expert on the Bios related issues, but my CPU is running all Cores at max all of the time... But load is minimal on all. What gives ? Is there a setting in the Bios that would fix that ? And every time I load the 6 Core OC profile from bios I can't go into Windows. I get a weird WHEA unrecoverable BSOD... Finally I cannot get AISuite3 to run I keep getting Access Violation error. I read somewhere that it's a conflict with GPU Tweak 2...
> 
> Please help xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so this is basically a stock rig? if yes, just check that windows power plan is set to balanced and that advanced power settings> processor power> min proc state = 0%.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so this is basically a stock rig? if yes, just check that windows power plan is set to balanced and that advanced power settings> processor power> min proc state = 0%.


Kinda stock yes. I am using High Performance power profile with CPU Min at 0% already still no changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Kinda stock yes. I am using High Performance power profile with CPU Min at 0% already still no changes.


check that EIST is enabled in bios (enhanced intel speedstep tech). It should be downclocking with those two settings.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that EIST is enabled in bios (enhanced intel speedstep tech). It should be downclocking with those two settings.


Ok, and why can't I use the OC profile for my CPU in the Bios ? Also can ya help me OC a bit ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Ok, and why can't I use the OC profile for my CPU in the Bios ? Also can ya help me OC a bit ?


I can try to... best thing to do is post bios screen shots (usb stick in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on every relevant bios page... zip these and post here.

edit: don;t forget about this thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can try to... best thing to do is post bios screen shots (usb stick in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on every relevant bios page... zip these and post here.
> 
> edit: don;t forget about this thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_20


Ok am from United Arab Emirates so thread ain't for me. Anyway link below for my Bios setup... I just thought chat would be faster instead of waiting for posts...

Bios Zeus-MKIII
http://vault.xero-filez.us/Private/up/uploads/Zeus-MKIII.zip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Ok am from United Arab Emirates so thread ain't for me. Anyway link below for my Bios setup... I just thought chat would be faster instead of waiting for posts...
> 
> Bios Zeus-MKIII
> http://vault.xero-filez.us/Private/up/uploads/Zeus-MKIII.zip


why would the thread not be for you? Lots of users from the part of the world. The link you provided links to a blocked website. Post the zip foilder directly here using the little paperclip tool in the editor. You'd be waiting for me to respond to chat also.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why would the thread not be for you? Lots of users from the part of the world. The link you provided links to a blocked website. Post the zip foilder directly here using the little paperclip tool in the editor. You'd be waiting for me to respond to chat also.




Anyway here :
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=60932284903534021922


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here :
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=60932284903534021922


I got it from that 3rd party site... which is full of popup sheet" and spam adware as I figured it would be - I hate those fkn sites! Use a simple name and if needed make 2 zip folders with less that 3MB each, OCN will take a zip folder. as in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/2400_20#post_25442562

yeah -0 lots of settings need adjustment. Start with a fixedd voltage until you learn how the parts work together: Clrcmos first, then change only these settings:

strap 100
synch cores
all cores to 42
max cache ratio to 36
TPU to Keep current
EPUi power savings to Disabled
Fully manual mode: Enabled
Core voltage: 1.275V
Cache voltage: 1.25V
System agent: 1.05V
CPU SVID: Auto or Disabled
CPU INput voltage: 1.92V
Dram SVID: disabled
Dram voltage (A and B): 1.375V
Cpu spread spectrum: disabled
CPU power management> C-states> disabled (for now)
Rampage Tweak: mode 1
Memory timings: manually enter the 1st 5 XMP timings you can change 2T to 1T if you wan). (change nothing else)
CPU load line: 5
VRM SS: disabled
CPU power phase: Optimized
CPU Current : 140%
Dram Phase: optimized for both a and b
COU I VR Fault: disabled
CPU IVR Efficiency: High Perf.

set your boot drives and fan config in bios.
F10 to save and exit.

F2 back into bios> Asus tools> ASUS bios settings save page> name this and save to a slot.
F10 to save and exit
boot to windows... test stability with AID64 at first then ASUS realbench... etc. You can dig up a test protocol in the threads I linked earlier.


----------



## TechXero

I didn't understand memory timings.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I got it from that 3rd party site... which is full of popup sheet" and spam adware as I figured it would be - I hate those fkn sites! Use a simple name and if needed make 2 zip folders with less that 3MB each, OCN will take a zip folder. as in this post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread/2400_20#post_25442562
> 
> yeah -0 lots of settings need adjustment. Start with a fixedd voltage until you learn how the parts work together: Clrcmos first, then change only these settings:
> 
> strap 100
> synch cores
> all cores to 42
> max cache ratio to 36
> TPU to Keep current
> EPUi power savings to Disabled
> Fully manual mode: Enabled
> Core voltage: 1.275V
> Cache voltage: 1.25V
> System agent: 1.05V
> CPU SVID: Auto or Disabled
> CPU INput voltage: 1.92V
> Dram SVID: disabled
> Dram voltage (A and B): 1.375V
> Cpu spread spectrum: disabled
> CPU power management> C-states> disabled (for now)
> Rampage Tweak: mode 1
> Memory timings: manually enter the 1st 5 XMP timings you can change 2T to 1T if you wan). (change nothing else)
> CPU load line: 5
> VRM SS: disabled
> CPU power phase: Optimized
> CPU Current : 140%
> Dram Phase: optimized for both a and b
> COU I VR Fault: disabled
> CPU IVR Efficiency: High Perf.
> 
> set your boot drives and fan config in bios.
> F10 to save and exit.
> 
> F2 back into bios> Asus tools> ASUS bios settings save page> name this and save to a slot.
> F10 to save and exit
> boot to windows... test stability with AID64 at first then ASUS realbench... etc. You can dig up a test protocol in the threads I linked earlier.


I also am getting a lot of BSODs I am trying to install Skyrim from a Network drive. If I copy Installer locally n try it works what does it mean?


----------



## Kimir

Clear CMOS, install the stuff you need while all at stock, make a backup, THEN you can start messing with Overclocking.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Clear CMOS, install the stuff you need while all at stock, make a backup, THEN you can start messing with Overclocking.


That was happening before I messed with Bios. Look at my build I suspect either Lan or GPU could be RAM. Stress testing yields stability only when I install from remote PC do I get BSOD


----------



## Sem

Is there an option to disable the M.2 drive in the bios so i don't have to plug it out each time i want to install windows on another drive


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> That was happening before I messed with Bios. Look at my build I suspect either Lan or GPU could be RAM. Stress testing yields stability only when I install from remote PC do I get BSOD


Maybe the Driver? An IRQ failure maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Is there an option to disable the M.2 drive in the bios so i don't have to plug it out each time i want to install windows on another drive


But you can choose whatever Drive you want to install the OS to anyway. And Boot sequence priorities.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I also am getting a lot of BSODs I am trying to install Skyrim from a Network drive. If I copy Installer locally n try it works what does it mean?


wut? can we please focus on the overclocking at this point? Skyrim?
Maybe it's best you just run at default settings for now, get your system set up clean... MAKE AN IMAGE OF YOUR DRIVES! Then begin to OC the components.
I took the time to review your bios and make suggestions... WHAT WAS THE RESULT???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Is there an option to disable the M.2 drive in the bios so i don't have to plug it out each time i want to install windows on another drive


NO. YOu can do what mus1mus suggested. the only way to disable the M.2 drive ios to put a card in slot 4 that is > x4.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 64GB>?


Yes sir! Couldn't justify 8x16GB. The build I did with 4x16GB made me determine that dbl-sided E-Die might still be tricky to clock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yes sir! Couldn't justify 8x16GB. The build I did with 4x16GB made me determine that dbl-sided E-Die might still be tricky to clock.


yeah man, in multiple configurations, I always get better performance will all slots filled.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^^ so your saying i should spend 100$ on another 4x4gb kit for a total of 8 sticks because it gives better performance?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut? can we please focus on the overclocking at this point? Skyrim?
> Maybe it's best you just run at default settings for now, get your system set up clean... MAKE AN IMAGE OF YOUR DRIVES! Then begin to OC the components.
> I took the time to review your bios and make suggestions... WHAT WAS THE RESULT???
> NO. YOu can do what mus1mus suggested. the only way to disable the M.2 drive ios to put a card in slot 4 that is > x4.


Dude, like I said, even before I messed with Bios I had BSODs. I dunno what's going on. Make an image of my drives what do you mean ? And I told you result, well I got stuck at DRAM Timings you said to change first 5.. to what ? I did not understand. Please note you talking to a first timer here.


----------



## alancsalt

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Make+an+image+of+my+drives

Repeated BSODs can cause data damage. An image allows you to restore a drive or drives to the condition they were in when imaged. It's like insurance against losing the data on your drives.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Make+an+image+of+my+drives
> 
> Repeated BSODs can cause data damage. An image allows you to restore a drive or drives to the condition they were in when imaged. It's like insurance against losing the data on your drives.


I got like 18tbs where do I image those..? Might as well disconnect them while I have my case open. I don't use side panels better cooling...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

18 TB of OS Drive?








That alone can cause you headaches.

Did you even install a fresh OS when you got into this platform or is it an old system with upgraded mobo/CPU?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 18 TB of OS Drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That alone can cause you headaches.


No, in total. I got 5 Drives... Oh so you meant OS drive only ?


----------



## mus1mus

The basic practice:

OS Drive should be a separate one from your file storage drive(s).
When you mess with overclocking, disconnect your file storage drives to avoid corrupting them. OS can be reinstalled.
As soon as you do some Memory Timing stuff, and an unstable system, the OS gets borked.

Imaging your drives at that capacity and number will be tricky. So disconnect them until you get into a stable and reliable OC.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The basic practice:
> 
> OS Drive should be a separate one from your file storage drive(s).
> When you mess with overclocking, disconnect your file storage drives to avoid corrupting them. OS can be reinstalled.
> As soon as you do some Memory Timing stuff, and an unstable system, the OS gets borked.
> 
> Imaging your drives at that capacity and number will be tricky. So disconnect them until you get into a stable and reliable OC.


I agree. Only I don't know anything about memory timings. Am waiting to get more info. So far my system is stable as is. The only issue being when I try to install games from a network share which causes some BSODs

If anyone can help via chat would make things much faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

At least your operating system drive.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> At least your operating system drive.


Here are my settings please advise... Look at my build in my sig first...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^^ so your saying i should spend 100$ on another 4x4gb kit for a total of 8 sticks because it gives better performance?


I wouldn't mix two kits. If you want to use 8 dimms, get a single 8 dimm kit. The difference with a full house is not a lot and whether it is worth the cost is a decision only you can make.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Dude, like I said, even before I messed with Bios I had BSODs. I dunno what's going on. Make an image of my drives what do you mean ? And I told you result, well I got stuck at DRAM Timings you said to change first 5.. to what ? I did not understand. Please note you talking to a first timer here.


your ram comes preprogrammed with an XMP profile. In many cases these profiles are good, in others they are not. the first 5 values are the CAS or CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and comand rate (CR or T). You need to manually enter these while in Bios, not AI Suite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Here are my settings please advise... Look at my build in my sig first...


It seems that you are changing the settings I suggested in AI Suite (eg, you have a dram voltage of 1.365, but a VTTddr of 0.6V (which should be 1 half og Dram voltage). You really need ot enter bios to do this the right way. If that is not something you are comfortable with, best to just use AIS to Auto tune your system and then enjoy it.









My earlier reply was triggered by questions completely tangential to the overclocking question. Loading a file from a remote NAS or network drive is a different issue that we can deal with once the system is stable. So...

Once you get the settings entered as suggested post back with a 30 minute run of AID64 so I can see the voltages and temperatures. Like Raja did *here*


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't mix two kits. If you want to use 8 dimms, get a single 8 dimm kit. The difference with a full house is not a lot and whether it is worth the cost is a decision only you can make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your ram comes preprogrammed with an XMP profile. In many cases these profiles are good, in others they are not. the first 5 values are the CAS or CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS and comand rate (CR or T). You need to manually enter these while in Bios, not AI Suite.
> It seems that you are changing the settings I suggested in AI Suite (eg, you have a dram voltage of 1.365, but a VTTddr of 0.6V (which should be 1 half og Dram voltage). You really need ot enter bios to do this the right way. If that is not something you are comfortable with, best to just use AIS to Auto tune your system and then enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My earlier reply was triggered by questions completely tangential to the overclocking question. Loading a file from a remote NAS or network drive is a different issue that we can deal with once the system is stable. So...
> 
> Once you get the settings entered as suggested post back with a 30 minute run of AID64 so I can see the voltages and temperatures. Like Raja did *here*


Like I said. I am a n00b here. If you don't give me the exact values to enter I wouldn't know... I did ruun Prime95, Furmark, LexMark etc... No reboots nothing... And no I changed settings in Bios. Just posted AIS screens to show result.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Like I said. I am a n00b here. If you don't give me the exact values to enter I wouldn't know... I did ruun Prime95, Furmark, LexMark etc... No reboots nothing... And no I changed settings in Bios. Just posted AIS screens to show result.


I'd drop p95, furmark and lexmark... stick with aid64, realbench, and we'll get to HCI memtest once the ram is set up

Good! open CPUZ and post a snip of this tab:


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd drop p95, furmark and lexmark... stick with realbench, and we'll get to HCI memtest once the ram is set up
> 
> Good! open CPUZ and post a snip of this tab:


RealBench fails in the MultiTasking and Encoding I tried it. And please can you give me exact DRAM values to change in Bios ? I dunno what I should change them to.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Here are my settings please advise... Look at my build in my sig first...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

Why is the memory voltage for channels A and B set to 1.375V while channels C and D are at 1.20V?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why is the memory voltage for channels A and B set to 1.375V while channels C and D are at 1.20V?


I dunno, just followed Jpmboy's guide... Again am a n00b I know how to follow step by step with values... I can't figure any of the settings by myself... Sorry...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> RealBench fails in the MultiTasking and Encoding I tried it. And please can you give me exact DRAM values to change in Bios ? I dunno what I should change them to.


the timings you need to enter manually in bios are 16-16-16-42-2T (2T - command rate 2) on the page shown. Do not use the values in the screenshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Why is the memory voltage for channels A and B set to 1.375V while channels C and D are at 1.20V?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I dunno, just followed Jpmboy's guide... Again am a n00b I know how to follow step by step with values... I can't figure any of the settings by myself... Sorry...


there are two VDIMM channels: A and B. put the 1.365V value in both.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the timings you need to enter manually in bios are 16-16-16-42-2T (2T - command rate 2.
> 
> 
> there are two VDIMM channels: A and B. put the 1.365V value in both.


Can you point me exactly where ? It's kinda confusing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Can you point me exactly where ? It's kinda confusing


the first 5.


honestly. maybe you should do some reading before diving into this.

if the voltages I suggested survived p95 et al, - what was ther max tempertaure reached? you can probably LOWER vcore if those tests ran successfully.

*edit: I see you have a low voltage ram kit.. you can use 1.365V but that kit probably only needs 1.25V to run Command rate 1*


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Can you point me exactly where ? It's kinda confusing
> 
> 
> 
> the first 5.
> 
> 
> honestly. maybe you should do some reading before diving into this.
> 
> if the voltages I suggested survived p95 et al, - what was ther max tempertaure reached? you can probably LOWER vcore if those tests ran successfully.
Click to expand...

I knew that I was asking about VDim channel AB... Where's that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I knew that I was asking about VDim channel AB... Where's that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are not at the machine, post back when you are.

if you are in bios, these SS will give you a general idea of where things are. use the values I posted earlier. make the changes and post a bios screen shot showing what you did.

46c41m32man.zip 4861k .zip file


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I knew that I was asking about VDim channel AB... Where's that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not at the machine, post back when you are.
Click to expand...

I am in the Bios now. I told you chat would have been easier n faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I am in the Bios now. I told you chat would have been easier n faster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


read my edit above>


----------



## mus1mus

I don't want to derail your conversation guys so please.









Just wanna ask what would be the lowest VCore you can get with adaptive? Is it the stock VID (no OV/OC) or lower?

I'm getting 0.996 at 1.6 GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't want to derail your conversation guys so please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna ask what would be the lowest VCore you can get with adaptive? Is it the stock VID (no OV/OC) or lower?
> 
> I'm getting 0.996 at 1.6 GHz.


AFAIK, we can't set a value lower than the VID at that frequency... except by using a negative offset.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't want to derail your conversation guys so please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna ask what would be the lowest VCore you can get with adaptive? Is it the stock VID (no OV/OC) or lower?
> 
> I'm getting 0.996 at 1.6 GHz.


Hello

Adaptive is for Turbo multipliers only. The non-turbo range of multipliers use the Intel programmed VID table. The applied adaptive voltage will not be less than the Intel programmed turbo voltage regardless of the setting used.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read my edit above>


There you go... Hope I done right this time.

Bios-part1.zip 2952k .zip file


Bios-part2.zip 2940k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry guys, I should of said: the cpu is clocked to 4500 max turbo.

At idle, I am getting 0.996V at 1.6GHz.

0.996 is the chip's default Voltage (VID) at everything stock (Bios in safe mode for example)

Is the minimum right where it should be? Or supposed to go lower due to lower clocks?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry guys, I should of said: the cpu is clocked to 4500 max turbo.
> 
> At idle, I am getting 0.996V at 1.6GHz.
> 
> 0.996 is the chip's default Voltage (VID) at everything stock (Bios in safe mode for example)
> 
> Is the minimum right where it should be? Or supposed to go lower due to lower clocks?


Hello

Only a negative offset will allow for a voltage that is less than stock.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks @Praz @Jpmboy

I get the idea now.









Just trying to check if I have dialed things right to help another user in another thread.







I must understand it first, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> There you go... Hope I done right this time.
> 
> Bios-part1.zip 2952k .zip file
> 
> 
> Bios-part2.zip 2940k .zip file


Great!
I see you want to use XMP.. that's fine. You entrered one setting diffferent from what I posted. Change Cache voltage to 1.25V (NOT 1.35V !!)

run AID64 stability test for 1 hour and post this tab with all vaklues showing as a picture:


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great!
> I see you want to use XMP.. that's fine. You entrered one setting diffferent from what I posted. Change Cache voltage to 1.25V (NOT 1.35V !!)
> 
> run AID64 stability test for 1 hour and post this tab with all vaklues showing as a picture:


Damn now Board is beeping !!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Damn now Board is beeping !!!!


beeping after what? did you change the cache voltage in Bios?


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> beeping after what? did you change the cache voltage in Bios?


After I saved settings and rebooted. Did you look closely at my screenshots ? There is something not right causing board to beep. OC failed now am back in Bios but since I dunno what am doing I dunno what to fix xD

Oh Yes I did


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> After I saved settings and rebooted. Did you look closely at my screenshots ? There is something not right causing board to beep. OC failed now am back in Bios but since I dunno what am doing I dunno what to fix xD
> 
> Oh Yes I did


what Q-code on the 2 figure red display on the MB?>
yes - Looked at all the screenshots. You can always clrcmos and either run defaults or load the profile you saved as instructed.

EDIT: did you set dram clock period to 16??


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what Q-code on the 2 figure red display on the MB?>
> yes - Looked at all the screenshots. You can always clrcmos and either run defaults or load the profile you saved as instructed.


Ok yes. Now it booted... will run benchmark for an hour n report back


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Ok. Now it booted... will run benchmark for an hour n report back


did you set dram clock period back to Auto??


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you set dram clock period back to Auto??


I saw in your screenshot that you set it to 13 so I set mine to 16 since that's the value of RAM. Or should I leave to Auto ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I saw in your screenshot that you set it to 13 so I set mine to 16 since that's the value of RAM. Or should I leave to Auto ?


auto. like I said, I'm running different hardware. Like I said - change only those things I recommended otherwise we'll never get this right. Especially, do not change something on the fly if you do not know what the setting does. That's a good way to fry as rig.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I saw in your screenshot that you set it to 13 so I set mine to 16 since that's the value of RAM. Or should I leave to Auto ?
> 
> 
> 
> auto. like I said, I'm running different hardware. Like I said - change only those things I recommended otherwise we'll never get this right. Especially, do not change something on the fly if you do not know what the setting does. That's a good way to fry as rig.
Click to expand...

Well you know what? Why not Clr CMOS and do it from AIS? Wouldn't it be easier? At least for me. Now with that in mind how do I do it from AIS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Well you know what? Why not Clr CMOS and do it from AIS? Wouldn't it be easier? At least for me. Now with that in mind how do I do it from AIS?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know... I do not use AIS. Others here can help with that.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't know... I do not use AIS. Others here can help with that.


I am fixing a few values. Will see what happens.


----------



## Marius93

Hi guys.
I'm new here, but i have an Asus Rampage V Extreme and i have a big problem... I had my CPU overcloked at 4.5 ghz stable with 1.3v for over 1 year ( with XPM profile for my 32 GB memory sticks HyperX Predator ) and about 2 days ago the i restarted my pc because i did an update on my GPU driver and on my MOBO chipset driver. When i did my restart right at the POST mesaje i saw High CPU voltaje and when i looked at my cpu temperature it went to almost 80 degrees. I then pressed F1 and , went into the BIOS to see what's going on, after 2 seconds in the bios my pc just shuts down unexpectadly. So i then pressed the power buton and my pc powered on, but no POST mesage at the beginning, no beep at the start, no image... everything is powered on but.... Help please


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marius93*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I'm new here, but i have an Asus Rampage V Extreme and i have a big problem... I had my CPU overcloked at 4.5 ghz stable with 1.3v for over 1 year ( with XPM profile for my 32 GB memory sticks HyperX Predator ) and about 2 days ago the i restarted my pc because i did an update on my GPU driver and on my MOBO chipset driver. When i did my restart right at the POST mesaje i saw High CPU voltaje and when i looked at my cpu temperature it went to almost 80 degrees. I then pressed F1 and , went into the BIOS to see what's going on, after 2 seconds in the bios my pc just shuts down unexpectadly. *So i then pressed the power buton* and my pc powered on, but no POST mesage at the beginning, no beep at the start, no image... everything is powered on but.... Help please


you updated the chipset while overclocked? In any case, if you ever see the CPU Overvoltage warning.. do not just hit the restart button - either change the value inb bios or do a CLRCMOS by pressing the button on the IO panel.

Try a clrcmos and see if it will post.


----------



## Marius93

Thank you for the reply. I restarted my pc because i did an update to my driver in windows of the mobo chipset ( didn't know that i must not the chipset update while i have my oc







, i actually did this all i can remember and didn't have a single problem, not even with my other motherboards ), but the High voltage thing did not apear until my pc restarted. The high voltage apeared right after the restart at the POST ( when the first beep ocurs totell you that all is fine ) and it forced me into bios by pressing F1, after that in just a few seconds my pc went off... I did clear CLRCMOS from the back of the case but still the same thing ( it clears the cmos but after i power it on once again it does the same thing, no post, no beep, no image. Can my CPU be dead? On the ROG panel on the front ( the one from the mobo ) it shos me that the CPU has around 32 degrees but down where it should show the bclk frequency, shows 00 ( it should show 100 or 125, mine was at 125 if i remember correctly because of the XMP profile ) and to the core ratio it shows 00 also. Any advice? Could my CPU be dead? Or my MOBO? But why all of a sudden?


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys, I have a very strange issue with my new Edition 10 (I thought I'd post here as well). I got the board 2 days ago and the build went fine. Board posted first try and I reached BIOS. But here's the problem: The board only recognizes 3 DIMMs out of the 4 and only shows 12 out 16GB of RAM. Trying each slot individually and testing each stick individually worked fine. Even booting with 3 sticks works. As soon as I insert 4 sticks, my PC won't reboot again and hangs with Q-Code "bd" until I clear CMOS.

So, thinking my board was a dud, I returned it to the store today and got a brand new Edition 10. I come home and install everything and bam, same exact issue and symptoms. Only 3 DIMM LED's light up and only 3 sticks are recognized. So I fire up CPU-Z and lo and behold it shows 4 DIMMs and 16GB of RAM. Task Manager however only sees 12GB. This is with 4 sticks installed. I know the RAM kit isn't faulty, it's a 4x4 kit of Trident Z with continuos serial numbers rated at 3200mhz.


----------



## TechXero

@Jpmboy

I just gave up and am now trying AIS method. It's easy. I was able to get a max of 4.3Ghz stable so far. Still stress testing it with Aida64. In Aida64 all I get is 3.8Ghz. But with Prime95 I get 4.3 during stress test weird xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marius93*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I restarted my pc because i did an update to my driver in windows of the mobo chipset ( didn't know that i must not the chipset update while i have my oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i actually did this all i can remember and didn't have a single problem, not even with my other motherboards ), but the High voltage thing did not apear until my pc restarted. The high voltage apeared right after the restart at the POST ( when the first beep ocurs totell you that all is fine ) and it forced me into bios by pressing F1, after that in just a few seconds my pc went off... I did clear CLRCMOS from the back of the case but still the same thing ( it clears the cmos but after i power it on once again it does the same thing, no post, no beep, no image. Can my CPU be dead? On the ROG panel on the front ( the one from the mobo ) it shos me that the CPU has around 32 degrees but down where it should show the bclk frequency, shows 00 ( it should show 100 or 125, mine was at 125 if i remember correctly because of the XMP profile ) and to the core ratio it shows 00 also. Any advice? Could my CPU be dead? Or my MOBO? But why all of a sudden?


Yeah - 00 can mean a fried CPU (assuming there are no bent socket pins). It is not mandatory to update the chipset or bios under optimized defaults... just safer. Some chipset updates are co-dated with a bios update. Should do both in most instances.. why update a chipset and management engine if all is working properly? Anyway, only way to know about the cpu for certain is to test it in anotherMB. Not commonly possible unless there is a shop near you that will do that for you. CPU should be under warranty... that cpu overvoltage warning is a real sphincter relax moment for sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys, I have a very strange issue with my new Edition 10 (I thought I'd post here as well). I got the board 2 days ago and the build went fine. Board posted first try and I reached BIOS. But here's the problem: The board only recognizes 3 DIMMs out of the 4 and only shows 12 out 16GB of RAM. Trying each slot individually and testing each stick individually worked fine. Even booting with 3 sticks works. As soon as I insert 4 sticks, my PC won't reboot again and hangs with Q-Code "bd" until I clear CMOS.
> 
> So, thinking my board was a dud, I returned it to the store today and got a brand new Edition 10. I come home and install everything and bam, same exact issue and symptoms. Only 3 DIMM LED's light up and only 3 sticks are recognized. So I fire up CPU-Z and lo and behold it shows 4 DIMMs and 16GB of RAM. Task Manager however only sees 12GB. This is with 4 sticks installed. I know the RAM kit isn't faulty, it's a 4x4 kit of Trident Z with continuos serial numbers rated at 3200mhz.


It's obviously not the board.. first one included. Make sure the sticks are fully inserted with the lock tabs fully "up" and that you have them in the correct slots according to the manual. Seeing that the same problem occured on two boards.. its is either the ram or a bad IMC on the processor.

Try setting VSa to 1.05V and CPU VCCIO to 1.08V. Maybe the 4 stick will show up. Do youy recall whether it was the same ram channel on both installs? and plz verify that all the dimm switches are in the on position.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I just gave up and am now trying AIS method. It's easy. I was able to get a max of 4.3Ghz stable so far. Still stress testing it with Aida64. In Aida64 all I get is 3.8Ghz. But with Prime95 I get 4.3 during stress test weird xD


yeah - something ain't right. I do not recommend overclocking from within your OS install, but AIS is an easy way to get started for a first timer. You should avoid p95 with this architecture.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> yeah - something ain't right. I do not recommend overclocking from within your OS install, but AIS is an easy way to get started for a first timer. You should avoid p95 with this architecture.


I will check Bios tomorrow. Now it's late. But I am getting good scaling in other tools except Aida64.. Dunno why Aida not scaling...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> I will check Bios tomorrow. Now it's late. But I am getting good scaling in other tools except Aida64.. Dunno why Aida not scaling...


post a screenshot of the AID 64 stress window while the test is running...


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's obviously not the board.. first one included. Make sure the sticks are fully inserted with the lock tabs fully "up" and that you have them in the correct slots according to the manual. Seeing that the same problem occured on two boards.. its is either the ram or a bad IMC on the processor.
> 
> Try setting VSa to 1.05V and CPU VCCIO to 1.08V. Maybe the 4 stick will show up. Do youy recall whether it was the same ram channel on both installs? and plz verify that all the dimm switches are in the on position.


I reseated all the sticks and the CPU to no avail. I also updated the BIOS to the newest version. I'm currently running only one stick, so 4GB. I will try your BIOS settings, but something is very very strange here. Earlier, when I had 2 sticks in, it would only recognize one, and when I had 3 sticks in it only saw 2....


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I wouldn't mix two kits. If you want to use 8 dimms, get a single 8 dimm kit. The difference with a full house is not a lot and whether it is worth the cost is a decision only you can make.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your ram comes preprogrammed with an XMP profile.


i already own the 4x4 another exact model # kit is 100 but your saying i should sell my current set because even matching model #'s ram is different?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I reseated all the sticks and the CPU to no avail. I also updated the BIOS to the newest version. I'm currently running only one stick, so 4GB. I will try your BIOS settings, but something is very very strange here. Earlier, when I had 2 sticks in, it would only recognize one, and when I had 3 sticks in it only saw 2....


yeah.. thats strange... it's either the sticks or the cpu.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i already own the 4x4 another exact model # kit is 100 but your saying i should sell my current set because even matching model #'s ram is different?


mixing 2 of the exact same kits from teh same vendor does not guarantee they will work together (and the manufacturer will tell ya so). It's a maybe and can require extensive tweaking to get them to behave together at their rated speeds, never mind overclocking the mixed kits. GSkill hand bins all kits, and especially 8-stick kits.


----------



## dVeLoPe

considering the kit has never been used and im on ddr3 pci2 sata3gbps so its a step up but i guess ill try the kit out i might have got luck on imc/chips do you know if

f4-3000c15q-16grr 3k gskill was produced april 2015 (yes its been over a year i havent been able to set up x99 thank u golden i5-760 lol) lot # 799 <-- bathc codes like cpus??

also silicon lottery hit 5.0 @ like 1.274v on the same ''batch'' L431B929 chip ive been holding
what are the odds it will do 4.5 or better is it always luck of the draw? might have a monster waiting in this box lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I just gave up and am now trying AIS method. It's easy. I was able to get a max of 4.3Ghz stable so far. Still stress testing it with Aida64. In Aida64 all I get is 3.8Ghz. But with Prime95 I get 4.3 during stress test weird xD


In another thread, we have a thirteen year old starter trying to learn things too.







would you let a 13-year-old do it better than you?


----------



## JLMS2010

Was hoping somebody could help me out here. My buddy has the RVE-Edition 10 board and keeps getting code 99. It was working perfectly fine, then he took it out to put on the EK blocks, put it back in and code 99? Any thoughts?


----------



## dVeLoPe

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_QVL/

according to this it supports up to 3333 memory but isnt that dependant on the cpu imc?

or is the imc only for overclocking/lower timing?


----------



## dVeLoPe

sorry for so many questsions im on the stretch rdy to build the rig

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME_Devices_Report.pdf?_ga=1.113994503.1809510995.1470978721

according to asus my EVGA G2 1300w isnt on the QVL but my ax850 is which psu should i use?

g2 is new and corsair has been running my i5 for about 2 years


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Was hoping somebody could help me out here. My buddy has the RVE-Edition 10 board and keeps getting code 99. It was working perfectly fine, then he took it out to put on the EK blocks, put it back in and code 99? Any thoughts?


https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/

He could try loosening the block.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_QVL/
> 
> according to this it supports up to 3333 memory but isnt that dependant on the cpu imc?
> 
> or is the imc only for overclocking/lower timing?


It is CPU-dependent. IMC does limit these things and the kit you are getting.

5XXXX - up to 3200MHz RAM
6XXXX - up to 3400MHz RAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> sorry for so many questsions im on the stretch rdy to build the rig
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME_Devices_Report.pdf?_ga=1.113994503.1809510995.1470978721
> 
> according to asus my EVGA G2 1300w isnt on the QVL but my ax850 is which psu should i use?
> 
> g2 is new and corsair has been running my i5 for about 2 years


Use the G2.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1002017/
> 
> He could try loosening the block.


Thank you. We tried that once, but I'm going to have him completely remove it and reseat it.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> sorry for so many questsions im on the stretch rdy to build the rig
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/Rampage_V_Extreme/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME_Devices_Report.pdf?_ga=1.113994503.1809510995.1470978721
> 
> according to asus my EVGA G2 1300w isnt on the QVL but my ax850 is which psu should i use?
> 
> g2 is new and corsair has been running my i5 for about 2 years


G2


----------



## dVeLoPe

g2 it is

MZ-V5P512BW

samsung 950 pro (black one) 512gb comes out to 307$

is this the best m2 drive out their and or will anything be released before next year that will trump it?

going to use a vertex 460 240gb as ssd storage for games and hopefully pick up another one for raid0


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> g2 it is
> 
> MZ-V5P512BW
> 
> samsung 950 pro (black one) 512gb comes out to 307$
> 
> is this the best m2 drive out their and or will anything be released before next year that will trump it?
> 
> going to use a vertex 460 240gb as ssd storage for games and hopefully pick up another one for raid0


Check this out first...

https://tinkertry.com/samsung-960-pro-and-960-evo-and-SM961-m-2-nvme-announced

http://techreport.com/news/30300/report-1tb-samsung-sm961-nvme-ssd-ships-next-week


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.zones.com/site/product/index.html?id=104173194

are they legit? 270$ for a 512gb http://www.zones.com/site/product/index.html?id=104173194

SSD SM961 512 GB M.2 80 MM, SINGLE-SIDED PCIE GEN 3.0 X4 @ 32 GBIT/S M

Mfr # MZVKW512HMJP-00000
Item # 003927365

37$ cheaper then the 950pro i was about to order the green is ugly!!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> g2 it is
> 
> MZ-V5P512BW
> 
> samsung 950 pro (black one) 512gb comes out to 307$
> 
> is this the best m2 drive out their and or will anything be released before next year that will trump it?
> 
> going to use a vertex 460 240gb as ssd storage for games and hopefully pick up another one for raid0


Samsung 961 M.2 coming out really soon, fastest M.2 out there by far...


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> I just gave up and am now trying AIS method. It's easy. I was able to get a max of 4.3Ghz stable so far. Still stress testing it with Aida64. In Aida64 all I get is 3.8Ghz. But with Prime95 I get 4.3 during stress test weird xD
> 
> 
> 
> In another thread, we have a thirteen year old starter trying to learn things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you let a 13-year-old do it better than you?
Click to expand...

Heck no. Only I don't give a crap about Overclocking. But am on vacation and bored so thought I'd give it a go.

You will think less of me when I tell you that am the easiest guy to hack. I don't believe in Anti-Virus or Anti-Anything first thing I do after a fresh install is disable all that nonsense even UAC n firewall.

OCing is for enthusiasts only IMO. I never needed more than what stock gave me. I don't even believe in 4K gaming... Yet.... No reason to until it becomes the norm and 4k monitors cost the same as 1080p ones.

I am weird I know...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

What I am trying to say is, it's not rocket science for one.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What I am trying to say is, it's not rocket science for one.


Believe it or not to me Rocket science is easier than OCing... Sorry that's just me ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Just mind over matter bro.



Before I switch into 4*TridentZ C14s


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just mind over matter bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I switch into 4*TridentZ C14s


Thanks. And you still on Windows 7? Dx12 only Windows 10. Lagging behind why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Thanks. And you *still on Windows 7*? Dx12 only Windows 10. Lagging behind why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Testing, Benching, those stuff. And yeah, getting to know adaptive Voltage.









I like the new 1607 W10. But support still lacks.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Thanks. And you *still on Windows 7*? Dx12 only Windows 10. Lagging behind why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Testing, Benching, those stuff. And yeah, getting to know adaptive Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new 1607 W10. But support still lacks.
Click to expand...

I got only one machine left on Windows 7 that's my 7 year old Toshiba Laptop. My NAS PC and main rig are on 10. I like it. No issues so far. Except they made it harder to disable done stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Looking good so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In another thread, we have a thirteen year old starter trying to learn things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you let a 13-year-old do it better than you?


mic drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Heck no. *Only I don't give a crap about Overclocking.* But am on vacation and bored so thought I'd give it a go.
> You will think less of me when I tell you that am the easiest guy to hack. I don't believe in Anti-Virus or Anti-Anything first thing I do after a fresh install is disable all that nonsense even UAC n firewall.
> OCing is for enthusiasts only IMO. I never needed more than what stock gave me. I don't even believe in 4K gaming... Yet.... No reason to until it becomes the norm and 4k monitors cost the same as 1080p ones.
> I am weird I know...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol - thanks for letting me know (now).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just mind over matter bro.
> 
> Before I switch into 4*TridentZ C14s


HWI is just info-overload.


----------



## TechXero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In another thread, we have a thirteen year old starter trying to learn things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you let a 13-year-old do it better than you?
> 
> 
> 
> mic drop.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechXero*
> 
> Heck no. *Only I don't give a crap about Overclocking.* But am on vacation and bored so thought I'd give it a go.
> You will think less of me when I tell you that am the easiest guy to hack. I don't believe in Anti-Virus or Anti-Anything first thing I do after a fresh install is disable all that nonsense even UAC n firewall.
> OCing is for enthusiasts only IMO. I never needed more than what stock gave me. I don't even believe in 4K gaming... Yet.... No reason to until it becomes the norm and 4k monitors cost the same as 1080p ones.
> I am weird I know...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol - thanks for letting me know (now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just mind over matter bro.
> 
> Before I switch into 4*TridentZ C14s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HWI is just info-overload.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that bro. I thought I could do it in a few minutes but it has proven to be way more complicated than space science... I will learn eventually... Today ain't the day though. Thanks for not shooting me in the head regardless ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

You tried. No interest was stirred.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWI is just info-overload.


TRUE.









I love this graph better!



In a nutshell, this chip have been tested when I first laid my hands on it at 1.2V Vcore / 4500MHz. Been subjected to heavy Benching up to 1.6V! Still does 4.5 at 1.2 today









And yeah - Y-Cruncher is pretty darn good with RAM too! Same settings is now running Stressapptest just short of an hour.


----------



## xTesla1856

Good news, my store came through once more and is overnighting me a new 6800K. Hopefully no more IMC trouble with that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Good news, my store came through once more and is overnighting me a new 6800K. Hopefully no more IMC trouble with that


how did you determine it is definitely the CPU?


----------



## xTesla1856

Memtested eafh individual stick both in Windows and with bootable USB. Also tried another kit from a friend. Unless an entire batch of Edition 10s has something wrong with them, it has to be the CPU.


----------



## stahlhart

After over 1000 pages, are noobs still allowed to participate here?

I built my RVE rig a little under two years ago, when DDR4 was considerably expensive and the choices were relatively few, so I went with a 2400 kit, set my 100 strap, and let it go at that. At the time the conventional wisdom was that higher RAM speeds were not making much of a difference in performance, from what I recall.

Given that prices have dropped since then, would it be worth it in terms of actual performance/usage (in frame rates, not just benchmark scores) to go higher, say to 3000-3200? Can I do this and still leave the strap at 100? I've got a nice stable 4.5GHz overclock (adaptive, 0.7-1.28V core) that I would prefer not to mess with.

It just feels like I've got fast everything else, but slow RAM, and was looking for some balance.


----------



## mus1mus

Yes. A 3200 C14 TridentZ Quad kit will be a good upgrade. They are guaranteed to work without a lot of tweaking too!

Just had mine today. Look up several posts. Hard not to recommend these kits!


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. A 3200 C14 TridentZ Quad kit will be a good upgrade. They are guaranteed to work without a lot of tweaking too!
> 
> Just had mine today. Look up several posts. Hard not to recommend these kits!


Thanks very much for the suggestion -- I'll go with this one, and will dig deeper here to research. I'm assuming that I'm going to need to learn how to manually configure and test, and not rely on XMP, for starters.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> After over 1000 pages, are noobs still allowed to participate here?
> 
> I built my RVE rig a little under two years ago, when DDR4 was considerably expensive and the choices were relatively few, so I went with a 2400 kit, set my 100 strap, and let it go at that. At the time the conventional wisdom was that higher RAM speeds were not making much of a difference in performance, from what I recall.
> 
> Given that prices have dropped since then, would it be worth it in terms of actual performance/usage (in frame rates, not just benchmark scores) to go higher, say to 3000-3200? Can I do this and still leave the strap at 100? I've got a nice stable 4.5GHz overclock (adaptive, 0.7-1.28V core) that I would prefer not to mess with.
> 
> It just feels like I've got fast everything else, but slow RAM, and was looking for some balance.


I don't see how it could make a huge difference if you don't care about bench marks and just want fps from 2400 C15 to 3000/3200, better off saving it for GPU upgrades for better gaming performance.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. A 3200 C14 TridentZ Quad kit will be a good upgrade. They are guaranteed to work without a lot of tweaking too!
> 
> Just had mine today. Look up several posts. Hard not to recommend these kits!


Hello

You really need 1.50V for 3200 CAS13 with those sticks?


----------



## shampoo911

i see a lot of people using adaptive vcore, and i assume, they have speedstep enabled...

why not disabling speedstep and using manual voltage instead?


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i see a lot of people using adaptive vcore, and i assume, they have speedstep enabled...
> 
> why not disabling speedstep and using manual voltage instead?


Manual voltage will lock the voltages at what they are set unless you enable c-states. Lower voltages on idle is better for the CPU then locked at a higher voltage is why you do that and tend to be more stable then Manual with c-states enabled.









Edit: You might get better results with lower voltages using Manual however, voltages seen to fluctuate less.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You really need 1.50V for 3200 CAS13 with those sticks?


1.45 passed 2hours stressapptest. Just testing waters.









1.5 you saw might be the 2400 kit running at 3200 C16?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> After over 1000 pages, are noobs still allowed to participate here?
> 
> I built my RVE rig a little under two years ago, when DDR4 was considerably expensive and the choices were relatively few, so I went with a 2400 kit, set my 100 strap, and let it go at that. At the time the conventional wisdom was that higher RAM speeds were not making much of a difference in performance, from what I recall.
> 
> Given that prices have dropped since then, would it be worth it in terms of actual performance/usage (in frame rates, not just benchmark scores) to go higher, say to 3000-3200? Can I do this and still leave the strap at 100? I've got a nice stable 4.5GHz overclock (adaptive, 0.7-1.28V core) that I would prefer not to mess with.
> 
> It just feels like I've got fast everything else, but slow RAM, and was looking for some balance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I don't see how it could make a huge difference if you don't care about bench marks and just want fps from 2400 C15 to 3000/3200, better off saving it for GPU upgrades for better gaming performance.


^^ This.

Probably best ot just overclock the ram you currently have rather than buy a new kit if game FPS is all that matters.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Manual voltage will lock the voltages at what they are set unless you enable c-states. Lower voltages on idle is better for the CPU then locked at a higher voltage is why you do that and tend to be more stable then Manual with c-states enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You might get better results with lower voltages using Manual however, voltages seen to fluctuate less.


i have 4.4ghz 1.271v RIGHT now on vcore without speedstep, without c-states and with LLC on auto.. and it ramps up to 1.28v whenever in load

IMHO, i think it is an acceptable environment... could be better, but i have it stable..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i have 4.4ghz 1.271v RIGHT now on vcore without speedstep, without c-states and with LLC on auto.. and it ramps up to 1.28v whenever in load
> 
> IMHO, i think it is an acceptable environment... could be better, but i have it stable..


then why worry about adaptive?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> then why worry about adaptive?


dunno, trending maybe??

nah, it's just i want to make the system as cool as possible, squeezing every inch of power, while having the cpu really cool

but, having speedstep doesn't sacrifice like a couple of cores while on turbo?


----------



## TurricanM3

Can anyone help me please?

I was on UEFI 1902 without any problems. Today i decided to flash the new 3301. I have no chance to get in the UEFI with my old rock stable settings (custom prime stable) on the new bios.

I'm running:
5820k @4500
Corsair Dominator 4x4 [email protected]

45x100 with 4000 cache in adaptive mode.

I tried the 125 strap, even that did not work. With the RAM running at stock 2666 it seems to work fine, but i dont want to downgrade. So i am back on 1902 and my old settings, running fine.

Do you have any ideas why the new UEFI is so bad?

EDIT:
My old settings:


----------



## stahlhart

I don't think that you're going to get adaptive mode working correctly with a 125 strap.

For what it's worth, 3301 is working fine here -- though I'm only at 2400 15-15-15-35, as was posted earlier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dunno, trending maybe??
> 
> nah, it's just i want to make the system as cool as possible, squeezing every inch of power, while having the cpu really cool
> 
> but, having speedstep doesn't sacrifice like a couple of cores while on turbo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurricanM3*
> 
> Can anyone help me please?
> 
> I was on UEFI 1902 without any problems. Today i decided to flash the new 3301. I have no chance to get in the UEFI with my old rock stable settings (custom prime stable) on the new bios.
> 
> I'm running:
> 5820k @4500
> Corsair Dominator 4x4 [email protected]
> 
> 45x100 with 4000 cache in adaptive mode.
> 
> I tried the 125 strap, even that did not work. With the RAM running at stock 2666 it seems to work fine, but i dont want to downgrade. So i am back on 1902 and my old settings, running fine.
> 
> Do you have any ideas why the new UEFI is so bad?
> 
> EDIT:
> My old settings:


First - those pics link to a 3rd party site loaded with pop-ups and adware! (dsamn). Second - Stahlhart is 100% correct. Adaptive will not work with strap 125... on either bios version. I have 3301 on my R5E and with the exception of dram command rate, all settings were basically identical to 1701 or 1901. Don't expect the same EXACT settings to work across a major bios update like 3301 (from 1901).


----------



## Tideman

Yeah I always end up having to go back to 1902, which has been solid for me. Zero issues with my overclock.

Installed 3301 yesterday and it was terrible.. Almost instant restarts/crashes in games and WHEA errors.. Very frustrating.

Any particular new settings in the newer bios (didn't seem like there were many) to be aware of? Would like to make it work but not if it's going to be a total headache.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Yeah I always end up having to go back to 1902, which has been solid for me. Zero issues with my overclock.
> 
> Installed 3301 yesterday and it was terrible.. Almost instant restarts/crashes in games and WHEA errors.. Very frustrating.
> 
> Any particular new settings in the newer bios (didn't seem like there were many) to be aware of? Would like to make it work but not if it's going to be a total headache.


Because of microcode changes, potentially some minor tuning is requires on a variety of settings to get it back to stable. If you're on HWE and have no issues on 1902, I would stick with it. People have reported a bit of memory performance improvements on the new microcode though.


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Because of microcode changes, potentially some minor tuning is requires on a variety of settings to get it back to stable. If you're on HWE and have no issues on 1902, I would stick with it. People have reported a bit of memory performance improvements on the new microcode though.


Hmm ok I was wondering if it was worth the effort. Thanks I might just stay put then, have enough issues to do deal with.. but it is a nice feeling to be up to date..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tideman*
> 
> Hmm ok I was wondering if it was worth the effort. Thanks I might just stay put then, have enough issues to do deal with.. but it is a nice feeling to be up to date..


As cookie said, unless you are having issues with 1901 or swap to a BWE... why update the bios?


----------



## Tideman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> As cookie said, unless you are having issues with 1901 or swap to a BWE... why update the bios?


Lol I dunno it was a spur of the moment kinda thing. I experienced a very minor glitch with 1902 and just decided ah why not try a shiny new bios. I was missing 1902 very quickly :roll eyes:

EDIT: Btw, should mentioned that when I flashed back to 1902 from 3301, something wasn't right. It kept forcing me directly into the bios on boot, settings weren't displaying right etc.. So I had to flash a second time and everything was good. What's up with that?


----------



## TurricanM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First - those pics link to a 3rd party site loaded with pop-ups and adware! (dsamn). Second - Stahlhart is 100% correct. Adaptive will not work with strap 125... on either bios version. I have 3301 on my R5E and with the exception of dram command rate, all settings were basically identical to 1701 or 1901. Don't expect the same EXACT settings to work across a major bios update like 3301 (from 1901).


Thanks, but 125 was just a test. I'm running 100 strap with 3000 RAM + Adaptive without any problems on 1902.


----------



## xTesla1856

OK, so I install the 6800K in my Edition 10, insert all my RAM sticks, and it still only shows 12GB and 3 DIMMs. Is Trident Z RAM incompatible with this board, or have I lost my mind?


----------



## Leyaena

Hey guys!

I recently switched my headset around, and I'm now using an analog mic. I've been running into some issues with my RVE though:

The microphone is extremely quiet, both when plugged into the front audio panel and when plugged into the back of the motherboard.
There's a constant white noise type zooming going on in the background, again switching between front panel and plugging directly into the motherboard made no difference.
While troubleshooting, I tried grabbing my laptop and sitting in the exact same spot with the same equipment plugged in. The mic came through way louder and clearer, and the weird background noise was completely gone. I tried just about every change I could find in the Realtek / SupremeFX control panel, but so far I've found no fix.

Has anyone else experienced these kinds of issues?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> WHAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely someone here on the forums can help him out.


Hello

Trident Z is compatible with the board and it has been reported to have been tested and found to be functional. The CPU and board have both been swapped out at least once. Maybe you can work some magic here.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Trident Z is compatible with the board and it has been reported to have been tested and found to be functional. The CPU and board have both been swapped out at least once. Maybe you can work some magic here.


I found out the issue after days and days of troubleshooting and returning stuff... Turns out, one of my sticks is faulty. It won't POST _every_ time, only _sometimes_ when it feels like it. The other 3 are fine. That's also what made it hard to find the issue, because the RAM _appeared_ to be working fine and hence why memtest didn't pick up any issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I found out the issue after days and days of troubleshooting and returning stuff... T*urns out, one of my sticks is faulty.* It won't POST _every_ time, only _sometimes_ when it feels like it. The other 3 are fine. That's also what made it hard to find the issue, because the RAM _appeared_ to be working fine and hence why memtest didn't pick up any issues.


lol - could have known that 1 Mobo and a CPU earlier.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - could have known that 1 Mobo and a CPU earlier.


Shh! Don't say anything


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, I just got everything up and running on the Rampage V Edition 10 and it's all groovy except...the DAC doesn't work. No sound comes out of it at all, either 6.3 or 3.5mm. SupremeFX Hi-Fi is the default sound device, but I can't actually hear anything. Also, when I start the Supreme FX application, nothing happens once I choose the headphone jack diameter. Anyone run into this?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, I just got everything up and running on the Rampage V Edition 10 and it's all groovy except...the DAC doesn't work. No sound comes out of it at all, either 6.3 or 3.5mm. SupremeFX Hi-Fi is the default sound device, but I can't actually hear anything. Also, when I start the Supreme FX application, nothing happens once I choose the headphone jack diameter. Anyone run into this?


Are you running Win10 Anniversary? The drivers are in beta and broken.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Are you running Win10 Anniversary? The drivers are in beta and broken.


Yeah, I let Windows automatically update. Any fixes for now? This is very unfortunate since it's running on a test bench, meaning no front panel or speakers. Thanks for the info regardless.


----------



## alancsalt

My USB Audioengine D1 DAC is working fine with my audioengine speakers on my Rampage IV X79, and I'm on Win 10 Anniversary update.. (My Rampage V - PC has rubbish Logitech speakers ..)

You mean Win 10 Anniversary drivers for a DAC on the Rampage V Edition 10 .. specifically.


----------



## zoson

@Raja two notes regarding drivers/utilities on the R5E download page.

1. Upgrading to Win10 made the Realtek manager's Sonic Studio settings no longer work. This turned into a huge ordeal. I updated to the latest driver 7829 from the asus site, and after upgrading my *microphone* would no longer pick up sound from the front panel. I ended up trying 6 different versions of the driver: 7829, 7571, 7450, 7373, 7324, and 7295 from the various Win10 and Win8 driver pages. None of them worked. Either my microphone would not work from the front panel, or the stereo mix wouldn't work with separated output and separated inputs. I ended up going to the R5-E10 page and found that there was a DIFFERENT driver listed here 7786 - This driver worked properly, with my microphone, stereo mix, and sonic studio all behaving correctly. Kinda ridiculous that the only driver that functions properly is found on a different board's download page.

2. The DIP 1.03.50 download has issues where it causes startup errors because it can't find some icons. Didn't seem to add functionality or fix anything so I went back to the one bundled with AI Suite 3.

Updated to 3301 this past Saturday too. Same experience as everyone else. Better memory bandwidth, but a serious reduction in maximum memory clockspeed. I could no longer run my memory at 3000MHz. I had to back it all the way down to 2666MHz. Yeah my bandwidth at 2666MHz is way higher than it was before... But it's actually still lower than the bandwidth I got at 3000MHz on the 3009 bios. I could boot at 2800, but had stability issues. Maybe I can get stability here if I tweak timings and get equivalent bandwidth that I used to have... But I didn't have time to really put the effort into figuring it out.

I will say that 3301 has significantly... and I mean SIGNIFICANTLY better restart behavior than any other bios I've tried so far. I actually haven't had any post hangs at all, and I restarted a TON of times, both cold and hot, because of the issues I ran into with the audio driver. Previously my board would hang constantly on hot restarts, and occasionally on cold restarts. The better behavior includes when my OC was causing stability issues as well. So whatever changed in this bios was much for the better in this regard. It's probably enough to prevent me from going back to 3009 and just try to eek out as much memory bandwidth as possible on 3301.

In case anyone else is wondering, here's the list of driver packages that got everything working perfectly for me in Win10:
AISuite3_Win7-8-81-10_R5E_V10101
Asmedia_USB3-31_Win7-8-8-10_V116240_V116261
Asmedia_USB3_V116351
BTW 12.0.1.940 Retail Package
ITBM_driver_V1.0.0.1025
KeyBot_Win7-8-81-10_V20001
MEI_Consumer_V11051189
MemTweakIt_Win7-8-81-10_V20216
ProbeIISense_Win7-8-81-10_Vv1010
RAMDisk_Win7-8-81-10_V20206
Realtek_Audio_Win7-81-10_6017786_222201
ROGConnectPlus_Win7-8-81-10_V10030
ROGConnect_Win7-8-81-10_VER10701
ROGGameFirst_III_Win7-8-81-10_V10031


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> @Raja two notes regarding drivers/utilities on the R5E download page.
> 
> 1. Upgrading to Win10 made the Realtek manager's Sonic Studio settings no longer work. This turned into a huge ordeal. I updated to the latest driver 7829 from the asus site, and after upgrading my *microphone* would no longer pick up sound from the front panel. I ended up trying 6 different versions of the driver: 7829, 7571, 7450, 7373, 7324, and 7295 from the various Win10 and Win8 driver pages. None of them worked. Either my microphone would not work from the front panel, or the stereo mix wouldn't work with separated output and separated inputs. I ended up going to the R5-E10 page and found that there was a DIFFERENT driver listed here 7786 - This driver worked properly, with my microphone, stereo mix, and sonic studio all behaving correctly. Kinda ridiculous that the only driver that functions properly is found on a different board's download page.
> 
> 2. The DIP 1.03.50 download has issues where it causes startup errors because it can't find some icons. Didn't seem to add functionality or fix anything so I went back to the one bundled with AI Suite 3.
> 
> Updated to 3301 this past Saturday too. Same experience as everyone else. Better memory bandwidth, but a serious reduction in maximum memory clockspeed. I could no longer run my memory at 3000MHz. I had to back it all the way down to 2666MHz. Yeah my bandwidth at 2666MHz is way higher than it was before... But it's actually still lower than the bandwidth I got at 3000MHz on the 3009 bios. I could boot at 2800, but had stability issues. Maybe I can get stability here if I tweak timings and get equivalent bandwidth that I used to have... But I didn't have time to really put the effort into figuring it out.
> 
> I will say that 3301 has significantly... and I mean SIGNIFICANTLY better restart behavior than any other bios I've tried so far. I actually haven't had any post hangs at all, and I restarted a TON of times, both cold and hot, because of the issues I ran into with the audio driver. Previously my board would hang constantly on hot restarts, and occasionally on cold restarts. The better behavior includes when my OC was causing stability issues as well. So whatever changed in this bios was much for the better in this regard. It's probably enough to prevent me from going back to 3009 and just try to eek out as much memory bandwidth as possible on 3301.
> 
> In case anyone else is wondering, here's the list of driver packages that got everything working perfectly for me in Win10:
> AISuite3_Win7-8-81-10_R5E_V10101
> Asmedia_USB3-31_Win7-8-8-10_V116240_V116261
> Asmedia_USB3_V116351
> BTW 12.0.1.940 Retail Package
> ITBM_driver_V1.0.0.1025
> KeyBot_Win7-8-81-10_V20001
> MEI_Consumer_V11051189
> MemTweakIt_Win7-8-81-10_V20216
> ProbeIISense_Win7-8-81-10_Vv1010
> RAMDisk_Win7-8-81-10_V20206
> Realtek_Audio_Win7-81-10_6017786_222201
> ROGConnectPlus_Win7-8-81-10_V10030
> ROGConnect_Win7-8-81-10_VER10701
> ROGGameFirst_III_Win7-8-81-10_V10031


In addition to the issues you have mentioned, the SupremeFX Hi-Fi Beta driver not work with the anniversary update on the R5E10. This premium MB deserves a premium treatment.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> @Raja two notes regarding drivers/utilities on the R5E download page.
> 
> 1. Upgrading to Win10 made the Realtek manager's Sonic Studio settings no longer work. This turned into a huge ordeal. I updated to the latest driver 7829 from the asus site, and after upgrading my *microphone* would no longer pick up sound from the front panel. I ended up trying 6 different versions of the driver: 7829, 7571, 7450, 7373, 7324, and 7295 from the various Win10 and Win8 driver pages. None of them worked. Either my microphone would not work from the front panel, or the stereo mix wouldn't work with separated output and separated inputs. I ended up going to the R5-E10 page and found that there was a DIFFERENT driver listed here 7786 - This driver worked properly, with my microphone, stereo mix, and sonic studio all behaving correctly. Kinda ridiculous that the only driver that functions properly is found on a different board's download page.
> 
> 2. The DIP 1.03.50 download has issues where it causes startup errors because it can't find some icons. Didn't seem to add functionality or fix anything so I went back to the one bundled with AI Suite 3.
> 
> Updated to 3301 this past Saturday too. Same experience as everyone else. Better memory bandwidth, but a serious reduction in maximum memory clockspeed. I could no longer run my memory at 3000MHz. I had to back it all the way down to 2666MHz. Yeah my bandwidth at 2666MHz is way higher than it was before... But it's actually still lower than the bandwidth I got at 3000MHz on the 3009 bios. I could boot at 2800, but had stability issues. Maybe I can get stability here if I tweak timings and get equivalent bandwidth that I used to have... But I didn't have time to really put the effort into figuring it out.
> 
> I will say that 3301 has significantly... and I mean SIGNIFICANTLY better restart behavior than any other bios I've tried so far. I actually haven't had any post hangs at all, and I restarted a TON of times, both cold and hot, because of the issues I ran into with the audio driver. Previously my board would hang constantly on hot restarts, and occasionally on cold restarts. The better behavior includes when my OC was causing stability issues as well. So whatever changed in this bios was much for the better in this regard. It's probably enough to prevent me from going back to 3009 and just try to eek out as much memory bandwidth as possible on 3301.
> 
> In case anyone else is wondering, here's the list of driver packages that got everything working perfectly for me in Win10:
> AISuite3_Win7-8-81-10_R5E_V10101
> Asmedia_USB3-31_Win7-8-8-10_V116240_V116261
> Asmedia_USB3_V116351
> BTW 12.0.1.940 Retail Package
> ITBM_driver_V1.0.0.1025
> KeyBot_Win7-8-81-10_V20001
> MEI_Consumer_V11051189
> MemTweakIt_Win7-8-81-10_V20216
> ProbeIISense_Win7-8-81-10_Vv1010
> RAMDisk_Win7-8-81-10_V20206
> Realtek_Audio_Win7-81-10_6017786_222201
> ROGConnectPlus_Win7-8-81-10_V10030
> ROGConnect_Win7-8-81-10_VER10701
> ROGGameFirst_III_Win7-8-81-10_V10031


regrading the memory at 3000. Did you try simply running 2T, if you were running 1T on earlier bios versions (non-BWE updated for the R5E)?


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> In addition to the issues you have mentioned, the SupremeFX Hi-Fi Beta driver not work with the anniversary update on the R5E10. This premium MB deserves a premium treatment.


Yeah, I mentioned the same thing above. I bought this MOBO specifically for the DAC, as I'm using this in a test bench with no front panel audio or anything. No I have literally no sound at all.

This is silly. I want sound.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> regrading the memory at 3000. Did you try simply running 2T, if you were running 1T on earlier bios versions (non-BWE updated for the R5E)?


I did, couldn't even post, was stuck at B7 post code. I tried relaxing the timings from the rated 15-17-17-35 to 16-18-18-35 and it didn't help either.

I didn't try 2T at 2800MHz, that might get things running better. I was running out of time so I just dropped to 2666MHz and it worked correctly so I left it at that. All the troubleshooting already took an extra day that I didn't want to spend.








I think with the increase in bandwidth, 2800MHz 2T on 3301 may perform equivalent or better to 3000MHz 1T on 3009. But it might be a couple of weeks until I can set aside the time again to tinker.

The audio thing was really, really frustrating. I can understand that many people don't use the stereo mix recording device with fully separated inputs and outputs... But that doesn't forgive QA for failing to test the feature, and it also doesn't help with the fact that the only driver that actually works is not listed for download on the support page for the R5E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> I did, couldn't even post, was stuck at B7 post code. I tried relaxing the timings from the rated 15-17-17-35 to 16-18-18-35 and it didn't help either.
> 
> I didn't try 2T at 2800MHz, that might get things running better. I was running out of time so I just dropped to 2666MHz and it worked correctly so I left it at that. All the troubleshooting already took an extra day that I didn't want to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think with the increase in bandwidth, 2800MHz 2T on 3301 may perform equivalent or better to 3000MHz 1T on 3009. But it might be a couple of weeks until I can set aside the time again to tinker.
> 
> The audio thing was really, really frustrating. I can understand that many people don't use the stereo mix recording device with fully separated inputs and outputs... But that doesn't forgive QA for failing to test the feature, and it also doesn't help with the fact that the only driver that actually works is not listed for download on the support page for the R5E.


2 things to try for the ram:

1) use the rated timing w/ 2T and select mode 1 or mode 3 (if the R5E has mode 3) Leeave all secondaries on auto. VSA up to 1.05, VDIMM up to 1.4-1.45V
2) increase cpu vccio to 1.0875 (a few notches above 1.05V)

the audio dac is broke due to W10A, works fine on 1151, broke with 1607.


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 things to try for the ram:
> 
> 1) use the rated timing w/ 2T and select mode 1 or mode 3 (if the R5E has mode 3) Leeave all secondaries on auto. VSA up to 1.05, VDIMM up to 1.4-1.45V
> 2) increase cpu vccio to 1.0875 (a few notches above 1.05V)
> 
> the audio dac is broke due to W10A, works fine on 1151, broke with 1607.


FYI, the audio issue I had wasn't related to W10A. I don't have W10A, just regular Win10 1511. The problem I ran into is definitely a bug in all of the drivers except the 7786 one shown on the R5-E10's page that is NOT available for download from the R5E page. I didn't change anything except the version of the driver and it all started working. I think that definitively demonstrates that it's not user error. I posted about it with @raja hoping he'd bring it to someone's attention and have the drivers tested/replaced with the only driver where all the features actually work. Basically 7829, 7571, 7450, 7373, 7324, and 7295 should all be pulled from the site and replaced with the 7786 driver.

I did try rated timings with 2T, but I've never tried the modes before. I hadn't looked into what they do. Can you elaborate what the different modes actually do?
VSA I have always run at 1.05v(with tests up to 1.2v, but it never helped), but I haven't tried higher vccio, or higher than 1.395v on vdimm. That's again a result of not having time to look into what the cpu and dimms can actually tolerate. My kit is the red corsair vengeance 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 4x8gb kit. I don't even know what IC's are on them. I'll give all this a shot when i have the time though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> FYI, the audio issue I had wasn't related to W10A. I don't have W10A, just regular Win10 1511. The problem I ran into is definitely a bug in all of the drivers except the 7786 one shown on the R5-E10's page that is NOT available for download from the R5E page. I didn't change anything except the version of the driver and it all started working. I think that definitively demonstrates that it's not user error. I posted about it with @raja hoping he'd bring it to someone's attention and have the drivers tested/replaced with the only driver where all the features actually work. Basically 7829, 7571, 7450, 7373, 7324, and 7295 should all be pulled from the site and replaced with the 7786 driver.
> 
> I did try rated timings with 2T, but I've never tried the modes before. I hadn't looked into what they do. Can you elaborate what the different modes actually do?
> VSA I have always run at 1.05v(with tests up to 1.2v, but it never helped), but I haven't tried higher vccio, or higher than 1.395v on vdimm. That's again a result of not having time to look into what the cpu and dimms can actually tolerate. My kit is the red corsair vengeance 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 4x8gb kit. I don't even know what IC's are on them. I'll give all this a shot when i have the time though.


mode 1 - more compatiblity
mode 2 - performance (less "compatible")
Mode 3 (if available - my favorite for speed and satbility)

Only way to know which is best for your config and needs is to try them.


----------



## ratzofftoya

What is the best way to figure out when we're getting new drivers? Or if Asus even knows there's an issue? I can't believe I am unable to use the DAC.


----------



## Artah

Anyone else notice any issues with the 3.1 USB port using a non 3.1 USB device on the back of the R5E10 board? I have a USB Bose companion 5 audio system and sometimes it makes a very loud humming noise until I have cut the power on the PSE a few times. I had to move it to a non USB 3.1 port. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## turk-fx

Hello All. Recently upgraded to Asus R5E and 6850K. My max OC is 4400mhz at 1.282V. I am also stable at 35x 125strap with similar voltage which comes up to 3.75mhz. I was somewhat stable at 4.5ghz it passes 50 pass linx standart, but fails at linx very high(4gb memory) and does not wake up from sleep at this speed. Anyone got it past 4.5 ghz? I am thinking to downgrade to 6700K thinking I could do 4.9ghz, for general use purpose and gaming wise, 4.9ghz 6700K vs 4.5ghz 6860K, which one would you go? Downgrading could save me close to $350-400, if not more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turk-fx*
> 
> Hello All. Recently upgraded to Asus R5E and 6850K. My max OC is 4400mhz at 1.282V. I am also stable at 35x 125strap with similar voltage which comes up to 3.75mhz. I was somewhat stable at 4.5ghz it passes 50 pass linx standart, but fails at linx very high(4gb memory) and does not wake up from sleep at this speed. Anyone got it past 4.5 ghz? I am thinking to downgrade to 6700K thinking I could do 4.9ghz, for general use purpose and gaming wise, 4.9ghz 6700K vs 4.5ghz 6860K, which one would you go? Downgrading could save me close to $350-400, if not more.


first problem is that gauging the OC of a BWE with IBT or linpac will always result in a lower OC than would be otherwise perfectly stable to any game or whatever you normally do... which I assume is not hammering the FPU with AVX, FMA3 or AVX2 calculating primes 24/7. Second, either use the built-in AVX downclock and run a higher non-AVX clock, or use the "ATCT" ASUS Thermal Control tool. Lastly, IF you find fully stable [email protected],... yeah, that will do better than a 6-core in anything that uses only 4-cores.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have an usb problem, i can see all the flash drives on the bios but when i enter win 10 i cant find them


----------



## D749

So I finally have a stable system.

6900K
Asus Rampage 5 Extreme E10
G.SKILL Trident Z 32GB DDR4 3200 Mhz 14-14-14-34-2N (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW)
Motherboard settings are default except that I enabled XMP for my memory. I ran HCI MemTest for 24h+ via a USB book stick and the RAM appears stable (http://i.imgur.com/mgc1Uzyh.jpg).

I use AIDA64 in Win 10 Pro to monitor my hardware.

*Questions:*

In Windows I notice that my CPU clock will hit 4 GHz. I went back into the BIOS and noticed that CPU Core Ratio = Sync All Cores and 1-Core Ratio Limit = 40. Why would XMP be setting the multiplier to 40?
In Windows the CPU Core Voltage reports 1.250v and it doesn't move. The BIOS is set to Auto for CPU Core Voltage. Even though I see the CPU clock down clocking when the PC is idle (drops to 2600 Mhz) I'm not seeing the CPU Core Voltage move down at all. On my R4E system, with a 3930K, AIDA64 will show the CPU Core Voltage going up and down depending on PC use, which is what I want.
























I created an album of my BIOS settings:


http://imgur.com/N5c06

.

Thanks.

*UPDATE:*

I think I figured it out.

With CPU Core Voltage = AUTO and Fully Manual Mode = Enabled, the CPU voltage is locked.

But with CPU Core Voltage = AUTO and Fully Manual Mode = Disabled, the CPU voltage is dynamic.

What I don't understand is if you can set the CPU Core Voltage = AUTO why does that NOT mean AUTO in all situations?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> So I finally have a stable system.
> 
> 6900K
> Asus Rampage 5 Extreme E10
> G.SKILL Trident Z 32GB DDR4 3200 Mhz 14-14-14-34-2N (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW)
> Motherboard settings are default except that I enabled XMP for my memory. I ran HCI MemTest for 24h+ via a USB book stick and the RAM appears stable (http://i.imgur.com/mgc1Uzyh.jpg).
> 
> I use AIDA64 in Win 10 Pro to monitor my hardware.
> 
> *Questions:*
> 
> In Windows I notice that my CPU clock will hit 4 GHz. I went back into the BIOS and noticed that CPU Core Ratio = Sync All Cores and 1-Core Ratio Limit = 40. Why would XMP be setting the multiplier to 40?
> In Windows the CPU Core Voltage reports 1.250v and it doesn't move. The BIOS is set to Auto for CPU Core Voltage. Even though I see the CPU clock down clocking when the PC is idle (drops to 2600 Mhz) I'm not seeing the CPU Core Voltage move down at all. On my R4E system, with a 3930K, AIDA64 will show the CPU Core Voltage going up and down depending on PC use, which is what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created an album of my BIOS settings:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N5c06
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I think I figured it out.
> 
> With CPU Core Voltage = AUTO and Fully Manual Mode = Enabled, the CPU voltage is locked.
> 
> But with CPU Core Voltage = AUTO and Fully Manual Mode = Disabled, the CPU voltage is dynamic.
> 
> What I don't understand is if you can set the CPU Core Voltage = AUTO why does that NOT mean AUTO in all situations?


Auto is defined by the voltage control mechanism... manual or dynamic (+ offset or adaptive) the defaut is adaptive.


----------



## Gandyman

Hey guys

I'm at my wits end here and you guys are always full of really good info so after weeks of trying to work it out myself I'm stuck and would appreciate any input you guys can offer.

So I have RVE with 5930k and 16g fom plat 3k running no OC everything in bios default other then XMP turned on to get the memory to 3k.

So I have razer chroma blackwidow keyboard, death adder chroma, and kraken chroma, what happens is when using voice chat programs, whether it be skype, vent, discord, etc, my usb devices will all shut down temporarily, hard drives will turn off. mouse and keyboard will go black and not respond, they they will seem to reboot in a few seconds. This problem is intermittent and hard to replicate, sometimes it wont happen for 3 hours, sometimes 4 - 5 times in a hour.

This first happened when I plugged in a xbox one controller, so I immediately thought faulty controller swapped it for a new one, same thing was happening. So I did a bios update fresh windows 10 install, fresh manual driver install off asus webby, everything was fine, so thought I fixed it, however I hadn't plugged in my xbox one controller yet as I hardly use it.

So now I've recently upgraded my h105 to a h115i cooler, as my h105 started making weird pump noises and the corsair link cable is plugged into a usb header now on the mobo at the bottom (obviously) Now all of a sudden talking on voice chat programs are making my usb devices power down. So it seems that introducing another usb device (even tho its usb 2 and presumably from a different controller and power source?) is causing them all to shut down.

My next thought was garbage razer software, so I uninstalled Razer Synapse, and restarted and all the devices installed as generic USB devices and I thought I had a win, but after a few hours of being on skype its gone and done it again.

My next logical course of action is to determine if the headset is faulty, even tho it works 100% perfect without additional USB devices, so I have a friend bringing over his USB headset today to test that, but that seems unlikely to me because it works perfectly until an additional USB device gets introduced.

Interesting side note I haven't been able to replicate a USB crash with the headset plugged into a front USB 3 port ... could be coincidence as sometimes it takes hours for it to happen.

So in desperation that the answer inst RMA my motherboard, come to you guys once again for help and advice.

Thanks in advance,

Brendan

EDIT: Been using it all day on front usb 3 (plugged into the bottom not side usb 3 header) and haven't been able to replicate any issues at all, out of curiosity tried it in 3 or 4 of the spare usb3s on the rear i/o, did the crash after 5 - 20 minutes every time, replaced it in the front usb and it isn't having any issues .. Im swapping out my EVGA Supernova 1200 Plat for a HX850i tonight as it just arrived, as I got a really good offer for my Supernova and it overpowers my system ridiculously, maybe having different power to the motherboard may help? I'm so lost as to why this is happening.


----------



## Kimir

Your issue might come drom using XMP.
XMP is overclocking, try at stock JEDEC ram speed (2133) and see if it still happens.
If it does not, then, put back XMP or manually set the ram at rated speed, main timings and voltage and start from here tweak system agent voltage.
BTW 3000Mhz RAM works best on strap 125, you might want to try 3200Mhz with a little more voltage and one notch higher timing and stay on strap 100. I'll need to tweak VSA voltage regardless.
Also, make sure to check your OS integrity (chkdsk, sfc scan, dism) when you have cleared your CMOS and running in default dram speed. Make a backup once you are sure it's clean. RAM related issue can corrupt an OS real quick.

If you are wondering, yes running XMP can actually be the issue you are experiencing with USB, as memory OC can require an increase in I/O and system agent voltages.


----------



## Marius93

Hi guys and @Jpmboy








I sent all my components back for testing from where i bought them. They called me to tell me that my CPU got replaced by Intel ( I imagine it was fried ), but i don't know about my other components... Could the motherboard be faulty? Because of that high cpu voltage thing? Could the motherboard, by any chance, fry my Titan X also? I'm still waiting response for my other components : my Asus Titan X , My 32 gb Ram HyperX DDR 4 @ 3000 mhz and the motherboard it self Rampage V Extreme .
I don't know if i thanked you Jpmboy for your response







Thanks !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marius93*
> 
> Hi guys and @Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent all my components back for testing from where i bought them. They called me to tell me that my CPU got replaced by Intel ( I imagine it was fried ), but i don't know about my other components... Could the motherboard be faulty? Because of that high cpu voltage thing? Could the motherboard, by any chance, fry my Titan X also? I'm still waiting response for my other components : my Asus Titan X , My 32 gb Ram HyperX DDR 4 @ 3000 mhz and the motherboard it self Rampage V Extreme .
> I don't know if i thanked you Jpmboy for your response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !


you are welcome!


----------



## JunkaDK

Help guys,

My PC just went NUTS! Im getting this kinda flicking pixel print on the screen.. Its there all the time.. also in the BIOS. Is it my monitor / GPU? something else? I tried switching cables, PCIE slot ect ect.. removing all oc.. also..

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Help guys,
> 
> My PC just went NUTS! Im getting this kinda flicking pixel print on the screen.. Its there all the time.. also in the BIOS. Is it my monitor / GPU? something else? I tried switching cables, PCIE slot ect ect.. removing all oc.. also..
> 
> Anyone seen this before?


When i try to install AMD drivers it instantly crashes.. and i have to reboot. Also i can see that the screen is set at 64hz and i can't change it!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> When i try to install AMD drivers it instantly crashes.. and i have to reboot. Also i can see that the screen is set at 64hz and i can't change it!


Probably monitor. You don't have another one to test with? Or TV?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Probably monitor. You don't have another one to test with? Or TV?


tested with tv... Same problem. Also tried several cables.. Hdmi and dp. Guess its the gpu


----------



## Zurv

Anyone seen this crazy before?



the card isn't in that slot. in the GPU post screen the video card always shows up in slot 2 or 4. Normally at x8 (tho i nthe pix it is x16)
But in windows. GPU-Z shows it at x16 in slot one.

bug in the bios? bug in my board? (does it matter? I have 3 other x99 mobos and the GPU post into is always right.. and may time very useful)

FYI, this is rampage V 10 year (which i installed last night) (and cracked one of my water blocks.. ugh...the system is so only with only 1 video card)


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> When i try to install AMD drivers it instantly crashes.. and i have to reboot. Also i can see that the screen is set at 64hz and i can't change it!


that would point to GPU to me.. or drivers/windows.

did you try DDU and reinstall the drivers?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> that would point to GPU to me.. or drivers/windows.
> 
> did you try DDU and reinstall the drivers?


I did yes.. Several times. I dont think its Windows since its also in the bios. Gonna rma the card today ?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mode 1 - more compatiblity
> mode 2 - performance (less "compatible")
> Mode 3 (if available - my favorite for speed and satbility)
> 
> Only way to know which is best for your config and needs is to try them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2 things to try for the ram:
> 
> 1) use the rated timing w/ 2T and select mode 1 or mode 3 (if the R5E has mode 3) Leeave all secondaries on auto. VSA up to 1.05, VDIMM up to 1.4-1.45V
> 2) increase cpu vccio to 1.0875 (a few notches above 1.05V)
> 
> the audio dac is broke due to W10A, works fine on 1151, broke with 1607.


Just to close the loop here, R5E does have Mode 3. I set my memory to its rated 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 and set CR to 2T. Using 1.45vdimm(both startup and eventual), 1.05vsa, and vccio to 1.0875. No dice. 3301 won't even post.


----------



## Kimir

Yes it has mode 3 since the bios released for Broadwell-E. You should still use mode 2 for Haswell-E IMO.
Like back then with the Rampage IV Extreme, mode 3 was introduced with Ivy-E and was of no benefit with Sandy-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Just to close the loop here, R5E does have Mode 3. I set my memory to its rated 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 and set CR to 2T. Using 1.45vdimm(both startup and eventual), 1.05vsa, and vccio to 1.0875. No dice. 3301 won't even post.


bum'd. drop back to the last HWE bios at this point.


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Hi everyone i'm new on this forum.

I would like to know more about all the settings for OC. I read/watch a loooottttt of videos and reviews but.....

I can't achieve stable good OC on my current rig. => All is up to date.

I own a 5930K on a Rampage 5 Extreme, couple with 8x4Go of Kingston savage black 2800 Mhz.

I can't go more than 4.2 Ghz and 2400Mhz on my ram... (just the multiplier set to 42)

I tried a good tutorial on this video: 




I ran stable for 2H of stability test but once in a game => crash again and again....

I tried Level 6 calibration, Level 5

Tune the offset of System CPU agent voltage (+)

Set 1.35V on the ram + XMP at 2800Mhz

But no stable result....

If someone have some tips event to match 4Ghz but with my ram at full speed (2800Mhz) i take all of yours advices.

Some Bios screenshot coming and if you have some (with the latest bios)

For now i'm working with xmp profile only.

Thanks a lot

Ptiwhisky!

Pssorry for my bad english)


----------



## Kimir

You'll have to do it step by step, not OC core+cache+ram at the same time.
One at a time, make sure it stable, then go to the next step.


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Now what can i do? Set the bus speed to 125 and more multiplier set? I'm a bit confuse here....


----------



## mus1mus

Don't use XMP. Set Manual.

Try 100 Strap first. And look if your chip can handle 4200MHz on the Cores. 1.25Vcore for 4.5 can be attainable. VCCIN at 1.9V.

If that passes stability tests, set RAM to 2666 instead of 2800. Enter Manual Timings like 14-14-14-34-1T with 1.4 VDimm. Test with HCI Memtest for RAM Stability.

Last to touch is the Uncore or Cache Frequency. 1.25 VCache to the maximum clock the Cache can allow to be stable.

You should first revert to default settings, reboot into the BIOS and set the requisite Power Saving stuff prior to doing the steps above.


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Thanks a lot i'll try to find this tomorrow ^^ time to bed in France =)
Have a nice day.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey guys, looking for some advice here.

Any of you using a 950 pro on this mobo?
I just did a clean install of win 10 on the ssd but the bios does not detect a windows boot manager on it, googled a bit to find some tutorials/advices but modding the bios does not seem to be a good idea.
How did you manage to get the ssd to show properly in the boot menu?

Also it seems i am unable to set the cpu ratio in manual, played with the options a bit but it seems i missed something and every tutorial i found is outdated.
Do i have something special to do?
Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for some advice here.
> 
> Any of you using a 950 pro on this mobo?
> I just did a clean install of win 10 on the ssd but the bios does not detect a windows boot manager on it, googled a bit to find some tutorials/advices but modding the bios does not seem to be a good idea.
> How did you manage to get the ssd to show properly in the boot menu?
> 
> Also it seems i am unable to set the cpu ratio in manual, played with the options a bit but it seems i missed something and every tutorial i found is outdated.
> Do i have something special to do?
> Thanks


yes, I'm running the 950 pro.. you have CSm enabled?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bum'd. drop back to the last HWE bios at this point.


The last HWE bios is 3009, even though it was the first official bios to support BWE, correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> The last HWE bios is 3009, even though it was the first official bios to support BWE, correct?


if you are running an HWE (5960X I see) use a bios pre-BWE for the R5E. My "favorite" is 1701. I'll reload that one once I get the case set up for the 5960X/R5E here which is currently on vacation.


----------



## mus1mus

3009 works fine on my end with a 5930K. Squeezes a bit more from the system esp if you are using 6C CPU variants. noticeable bump in Memory performance.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> Just to close the loop here, R5E does have Mode 3. I set my memory to its rated 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 and set CR to 2T. Using 1.45vdimm(both startup and eventual), 1.05vsa, and vccio to 1.0875. No dice. 3301 won't even post.


I was losing my mind thinking my CPU harshly degraded or that my RAM did.
Stuck with b6 on QCODE with the same working stable overclock on RAM that I had with bios 3202. Flashed back to 3202 and back to normal.
Makes me wonder what exactly is changed in the bios to have this type of affect on overclocks.
The vague ASUS notes aren't helpful in these situations. "Improve system compatibility" "Improve system stability" and trying to find out what was changed or improved is a mission of it's own. Others like "Enhance compatibility with some M.2 device." do help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are running an HWE (5960X I see) use a bios pre-BWE for the R5E. My "favorite" is 1701. I'll reload that one once I get the case set up for the 5960X/R5E here which is currently on vacation.


Any others for reference that are truly rock solid? I remember some mentions of 2101 and 1901 being great, not sure if these were favored by a few people or the majority.
I remember trying some of the modded bios and even seeing mentions of some people being able to fine tune overclocks more with less voltage. I don't know the details of why that would be, but I do know I'm ready to leave this 3xxx series which offers me extra time on startup to post and enter the operating system. I'm pretty much done rolling the dice on ASUS' "Improved system stability" unless there is a true reference to what or why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3009 works fine on my end with a 5930K. Squeezes a bit more from the system esp if you are using 6C CPU variants. noticeable bump in Memory performance.


That is what got me into the 3xxx series, I remember seeing in this thread or another about aida64 benchmark showing slight improvement in memory performance. I didn't look for more information about improvements elsewhere but it was enough for me to tolerate the 3xxx extra boot time. Though I did experience the massive horror of stock settings and 2133 ram which became a topic on ASUS ROG forums. Many got around the random reboots by enabling XMP or setting ram to 2400 speed.


----------



## Kimir

I'm sticking to 1701 aswell here.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, I'm running the 950 pro.. you have CSm enabled?


Hum, what is CSm?
The culprit was again... windows ! I had another ssd with w10 install and he used his efi partition to put the windows boot manager...
Had to go command line to create an efi partition on my 950 and recreater bcdboot









But i still think perfs are not that good, will do a bench on the ssd i think, can i mp you quickly?

On the other end i am still stuck with this bios.
Could someone list the first few options to choose in order to unlock cpu ratio?
Can't find someone listing them on the new version of the bios, they updated so much ui


----------



## shampoo911

im on 3301 and it works fine...

im kinda north of my vcore confort zone... currently (on bios) 1.271v for 4.4ghz

however, when im stress testing (for science's sake), i see on the aida64 monitor, that vcore is asking for more than 1.27v, it ramps up to 1.296v sometimes... and cpuvid (which i assume is the voltage that i entered on bios) is closer to 1.271v...

what gives?? can someone enlighten me?


----------



## webhito

Hello Overclockers! I know it might be a little late, but I have a bug that's been itching and it needs to be scratched... Looking seriously at getting a RVE board, and wanted to know the general consensus of how good the board is. Have their been any major issues that have not yet been addressed? I have the option of going with the black edition but its around 30% more money for it, plus I love having tons of usb ports.

Love it, or hate it?


----------



## Kimir

Liking my R5E, if I was going to Broadwell-E, I would get the R5E10 certainly. The increase in price if because of the DAC alone.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Liking my R5E, if I was going to Broadwell-E, I would get the R5E10 certainly. The increase in price if because of the DAC alone.


I don't really care about audio quality, I use crappy speakers/mediocre headphones, that 30% would be useless to me otherwise if the board is almost the same.

What I want to know however is if there are known issues on this board that have not been addressed. I don't want to hop into something with problems =P


----------



## Kimir

Most of the time, refresh like this has no issues, I've not seen anyone complain about it since the release. My point about the DAC is that you can sell it on ebay or whatever if you don't need it, so the price between the two is the same in the end.
I never had issues with my R5E to begin with tho.


----------



## stxe34

hi everyone it seems im having instability issues with ai suite as the temp sensor 2 comes up with NA after random periods of time. its OC related as it does not do it at stock speeds. does anyone know which voltage affects this? thanks


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Most of the time, refresh like this has no issues, I've not seen anyone complain about it since the release. My point about the DAC is that you can sell it on ebay or whatever if you don't need it, so the price between the two is the same in the end.
> I never had issues with my R5E to begin with tho.


Thanks Kimir. Sadly I don't have access to ebay as I live in Mexico, and local alternatives will not be willing to pay what the DAC is worth, so I would have to keep it and not use it, the rampage seems like a better deal with the oc panel, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Kimir

The only drawback of the R5E compared to the refresh, is the red to me. Except that, great board, does whatever I need it to do.








But sure the R5E10 has some stuff that I like, dual lan (oh boy, if link aggregation is supported, I'd use it), usb 3.1 including type-c, dram channel switch and U.2 port. It has also a high amp fan header, that could be useful. All in all, it's a refresh... with new stuff that are great, but the R5E is still doing mighty fine. I have the OC panel plugged it, I use it more for monitoring than anything else.
If you can't justify the price difference, get the original R5E


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stxe34*
> 
> hi everyone it seems im having instability issues with ai suite as the temp sensor 2 comes up with NA after random periods of time. its OC related as it does not do it at stock speeds. does anyone know which voltage affects this? thanks


A few of us have this issue. It's bios version related. Never used to happen on 1601, but has occurred on every bios I've tried since(2101, 3009, 3301). It also drops out at stock settings for me.

The biggest issue is that even though Temp1 stays available, if you have any fans being controlled based on the Temp1 sensor and Temp2 drops out, those fans no longer respond to changes in Temp1.

Raja had stated earlier that this could happen due to having multiple pieces of software doing temperature monitoring, but I removed afterburner and stopped CoreTemp from loading on startup - and I still have the problem.


----------



## Sem

so what's so good about the 1701 bios then i hear it mentioned a lot in this thread and the Haswell-E thread

I've had my RVE since Oct 2014 and used all the bios from 0802 to 3301 and i cant really see much difference in the max stable OC per given voltage

but then again i am not an extreme overclocker more of a 24/7 stable one (don't really try past 4.6) and i don't really care too much about benchmark leader boards

so why do you still use the 1701

also i now have a 950 Pro so im guessing i cant go back anyway?


----------



## mus1mus

It's based on several users' experience to be really stable.

950 Pro will work on 1701.

IMO, 3301 simply offered better RAM performance.


----------



## stxe34

OK THANKS WILL GIVE IT A TRY


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> so what's so good about the 1701 bios then i hear it mentioned a lot in this thread and the Haswell-E thread
> 
> I've had my RVE since Oct 2014 and used all the bios from 0802 to 3301 and i cant really see much difference in the max stable OC per given voltage
> 
> but then again i am not an extreme overclocker more of a 24/7 stable one (don't really try past 4.6) and i don't really care too much about benchmark leader boards
> 
> so why do you still use the 1701
> 
> also i now have a 950 Pro so im guessing i cant go back anyway?


I didn't get any better general performance from any of the later bioses; not running a BWE on my R5E, and with my ram kit, 1701 allowed tighter timings at the same frequencies giving the same performance by AID64, Sandra, Geekbench, and any other ram assessment I tried. There's no stand-out reason to run a BWE bios with a haswell cpu. That's all.

If your rig is running well with what ever bios you are using... then enjoy!


----------



## sdch

Quick general question. I'm getting close to locking down voltages for an overclock and have stress tested the following:

Passed - GSAT (stressapptest -W -s 7200 --pause_delay 7300)
Passed - HCI MemTest (16 x 1850MB, 2000%)
Passed - AIDA64 (Cache Only, 4 Hours)
Failed - RealBench (32GB, 8 Hours)

RealBench failed after 4 hours with a LuxMark crash. Is this most likely core voltage since I passed the other stress tests? Should I bump it up a notch? Thanks.


----------



## shampoo911

so just to be clear...

are "non BW-E" the same as "HW-E" for haswell-e overclocking?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdch*
> 
> Quick general question. I'm getting close to locking down voltages for an overclock and have stress tested the following:
> 
> Passed - GSAT (stressapptest -W -s 7200 --pause_delay 7300)
> Passed - HCI MemTest (16 x 1850MB, 2000%)
> Passed - AIDA64 (Cache Only, 4 Hours)
> Failed - RealBench (32GB, 8 Hours)
> 
> RealBench failed after 4 hours with a LuxMark crash. Is this most likely core voltage since I passed the other stress tests? Should I bump it up a notch? Thanks.


are you running SLI or CFX?
Other than that, it's likely vcore. $ hours of RB2.44 is a pretty stable system.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> so just to be clear...
> 
> are "non BW-E" the same as "HW-E" for haswell-e overclocking?


lol - non-BWE covers more than HWE.


----------



## sdch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you running SLI or CFX?
> Other than that, it's likely vcore. $ hours of RB2.44 is a pretty stable system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - non-BWE covers more than HWE.


Oh that's a good point about about SLI, I'll have to keep that in mind for later. I actually switched out my cards (2 x Titan XP) for an older 780ti to do GSAT testing since my Ubuntu USB stick was having issues. I haven't put them back in yet. I'll try vcore first. Thanks.


----------



## Deltron3030

Is it possible to run a raid setup with a Intel 750 PCIE NVME SSD and a Sata 850 Samsung pro on this motherboard? I have been trying to tinker with the settings to get the raid box to appear, but without avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Had done a flush on my system that has my RVE still rolling in it.

Take this pictures as a token of my appreciation. Still have my 5930k Running at 4.5Ghz after a whole year with 1.275Core V.




TCO


----------



## [email protected]

Nice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Had done a flush on my system that has my RVE still rolling in it.
> 
> Take this pictures as a token of my appreciation. Still have my 5930k Running at 4.5Ghz after a whole year with 1.275Core V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


beautiful bro... you guys build some great looking rigs!!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Nice


Thanks Raja









Trying to give yall a hint to make a White RVE at some point since it blends in well where it is supposed to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> beautiful bro... you guys build some great looking rigs!!


I appreciate the response! I have loved the RVE and the durability of it.

Thought about the 10th Anniversary Ed but didn't need all of the LEDs on it.

TCO


----------



## D749

On a R5E E10 can I run a Titan X in PCIE slot 1 and slot 3 both at x16, while also running a M2 SSD at full speed via PCIE slot 4 (using an Anglebird Wings PX1)?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> On a R5E E10 can I run a Titan X in PCIE slot 1 and slot 3 both at x16, while also running a M2 SSD at full speed via PCIE slot 4 (using an Anglebird Wings PX1)?


yep


----------



## Johny Boy

Which bios better for Overclocking Haswell-e , currently have 1902 and facing windows start up BSOD no matter what i do.Tried win7/810 installation which all giving me IRQL BSOD even on installation start up.

Guessing its corrupted bios ?


----------



## Vlada011

I need little advice how to keep adaptive voltage exactly I want, not little over...

I notice when I set Adaptive Voltage and Set Additional Turbo Mode Voltage to 1.150V under full load with higher clock
voltage go up to 1.165V instead 1.150V.
How to keep voltage on 1.150V.

On Manual Control with constant voltage always was 1.150V even under full load.
Maybe to use - Offset 0.015-0.020mV or maybe there are some better way with Load Line Calibration?
What you recommend? I think it's stupid on 1200MHz to keep 1.150V. With Adaptive in idle is 0.800V but I want and Adaptive Additional Turbo voltage cortect.


----------



## DiaTommy

Guys I have a static background noise on my hyperx cloud and im 100% sure its because of the MB. Is there something I can do about it?


----------



## Marius93

Any idea why, when i use the asus ez flash 3 utility from my asus rampage v extreme bios,it says that the bios is updated succefully, then it restarts and says that bios is updating, do not shut down on a black screen, after a few seconds, pc restarts again, then the same thing apears, then restarts again and it post again ( on the motherboard i get the q code 00 ). I then have to clear cmos, then when i power on the pc, goes again at bios is updating don't shot down, then restarts, and after i have to press f1 for the bios "first start", and in the bios i see 3301 meaning the update is done, but it's not right... I did revert to 3101 - same thing ! I then went back to 3301. But still the same isue at the updating. Any thoughts?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yep


Thanks.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Thanks.


anytime dude... sorry for the quick and "not detailed" answer...

your cpu has a ton of pci-e lanes... 40 to be specific... two gpu's and 1 pci-e ssd, can be handled with no problem

but it would be better to use the m2 ssd, on the m2 slot...


----------



## DiaTommy

Guys what could be the source of static on my microphone? I mean I know its because of the mainboard but its not a cheap one so I expect a good onboard soundcard. I mean even connecting the mic to my phone sound a billion times better. What could it be?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaTommy*
> 
> Guys what could be the source of static on my microphone? I mean I know its because of the mainboard but its not a cheap one so I expect a good onboard soundcard. I mean even connecting the mic to my phone sound a billion times better. What could it be?


Probably not even the motherboard directly, but rather, bad grounding. You might be able to alleviate some of the problem with a Line Conditioner. Voltage is just a relative potential difference from ground, so if ground isn't a steady voltage(doesn't even have to be 0, although you do want it to be at 0), you can get signal noise effects.

It could also be high frequency switching noise. You can determine this if the amount of static is directly related to the amount of load on your machine. If it IS this, the problem is that your power supply doesn't have enough filtering, or is suffering harmonic distortion simply due to some interaction of components. Usually the only solution is to add additional filtering in line with your cables, or to get a different power supply.

That said, I have no noise issues on any of the analog inputs or outputs on the R5E. I do use a Tripp-Lite LC1800 line conditioner between my PC and the wall because I'm in a pre-war building with crap electrical where some outlets don't even have a properly connected ground.


----------



## dVeLoPe

hey guys i just had a nightmare with my new build

RVE

G.Skill 3k 16gb quad

5820k and 1080

i was getting 6B and 6F and the system wouldnt boot..

figured that if i hit memok button i could get to bios screen (was on 0706 from 2 years ago just now installing the board lol)

so i updated with ezflash to 3301 lastest bios as of 2 months ago and long story short i got it booted. but windows only says i have 12gb

now im using whatever the memok settings are and CPU-Z shows quad channel all 4x sticks and 16gb which bios and windows say 12gb...

which one is it? its F4-3000C15-4GRR

so i restarted for an update and now it shows im in triple mode with cpu-z


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hey guys i just had a nightmare with my new build
> 
> RVE
> 
> G.Skill 3k 16gb quad
> 
> 5820k and 1080
> 
> i was getting 6B and 6F and the system wouldnt boot..
> 
> figured that if i hit memok button i could get to bios screen (was on 0706 from 2 years ago just now installing the board lol)
> 
> so i updated with ezflash to 3301 lastest bios as of 2 months ago and long story short i got it booted. but windows only says i have 12gb
> 
> now im using whatever the memok settings are and CPU-Z shows quad channel all 4x sticks and 16gb which bios and windows say 12gb...
> 
> which one is it? its F4-3000C15-4GRR
> 
> so i restarted for an update and now it shows im in triple mode with cpu-z


This has been discussed many times in here, you're not the only one that has had the problem.

Search this thread for "12Gb" and have a read of what solved it for other people. This was my solution:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/7480#post_24545957


----------



## dVeLoPe

thanks for the link but i didnt read it before fixing my issue

i swapped A1 ram stick with B1 and now everything is working fine

Thu Sep 29 2016
19:35:03

Image Editing: 76606
Time: 66.417

Encoding: 171545
Time: 55.892

OpenCL: 83627
KSamples/sec: 2078

Heavy Multitasking: 149413
Time: 65.456

System Score: 103572

thats stock score temp is 49c hottest core does it look right before i begin tuning?


----------



## shampoo911

NEW!!!

Fresh from the oven..!!!

RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3402


----------



## Kimir

Have you tried it yet, if yes, has it improved your system stability. See what I did there.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried it yet, if yes, has it improved your system stability. See what I did there.


well, i was stress testing at 4.2ghz with 1.18v (and copying my exact settings as of the previous bios) and it is exactly the same...


----------



## stumblingfool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaTommy*
> 
> Guys what could be the source of static on my microphone? I mean I know its because of the mainboard but its not a cheap one so I expect a good onboard soundcard. I mean even connecting the mic to my phone sound a billion times better. What could it be?


Check to see if microphone boost is on in your control panel/ sound/ recording/microphone/custom.
Having this on can also give you a nasty hum.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> NEW!!!
> 
> Fresh from the oven..!!!
> 
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3402


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried it yet, if yes, has it improved your system stability. See what I did there.


Funny guy









From ROG forums
Quote:


> Ah i get the same problem i can't run my memory @ 3000 which i have been for years, i had to drop it down to 2800 to get it to boot pass that error code.


Quote:


> same problem as with 3301...can't run my 32GB Dominator Platinum 3000MHz Kit with 3000MHz, even 2800 or 2666 MHz is not possible, I always get the b7 error code. With 3202 everything works fine.


Since the above happened to me on 3301 this was enough for me to skip. I'm not sure what ASUS is or isn't doing but it's becoming annoying when 8/10 bios work and no one has any idea why the 2/10 don't. Getting a response from ASUS on their own forums won't happen so I guess it's just a shot in the dark with every new bios.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If the current version BIOS one is using functions without issue there is usually no need to update to a newer version. This is especially true for users who do not wish to dial back in their stable overclock settings. Too often users update thinking somehow a newer version will magically extend the overclock capability of the installed CPU or memory. Ironically more times than not these are the same users who do not want to invest any time in retuning the system for use with the newer version BIOS.


----------



## zoson

Spent about 14 hours yesterday and today trying out 1701 and 3402.
1701 behaved identically to 1601 for me. Sometimes these bioses are capable of detecting all 4 sticks at 3000MHz, but most of the time it only gets 2-3 sticks on post. Literally spent about 4-5 hours trying all sorts of voltage combinations and even loosened timings, but I could never get 1701 to reliably post with all 4 sticks.

3402 had the same problem as 3301. Totally impossible to even post at 3000MHz memory. Maximum AIDA bandwidth I could achieve on this bios was about 74000MB/s to 75000MB/s read and write, and about 63000MB/s on copy.

So now I'm back on 3009. It is by far the best bios for my CPU/Mobo/Ram combination. It picks up all 4 sticks at 3000MHz 100% of the time. I get better AIDA bandwidth with this bios than any other, also. About 77000MB/s to 78000MB/s on read and write, and about 66000MB/s on copy.

All of this was done at 4.5GHz core and 4GHz cache.

If you're going to use 3009, don't forget to manually set VCCIO because this bios has a bug and likes to set it to 1.3v or more.


----------



## stumblingfool

I had to take of fast boot and enable memtest.
I was always missing some ram post boot, until i did this.
I'm using bios 3101 with out any issues.
memory set at 3000 with 15 15 15 35 timings.


----------



## dVeLoPe

will someone help me in my oc endeavor im an old p55 first gen i5-760 noob..

the 5820k i got must not be good silicon because i am unable to run 4.5 or above without massive volts

so after some testing with everything stock setting on the board except changing cpu voltage and multiplier these are my results

using real bench stress test setting memory to 16gb and running for 4 hours it passed

40x = [email protected]
43x = [email protected]

when I enable XMP with 35x multi equals 4375mhz but i have to up the volt to 1.268v for it to pass RB

everything else has been set to auto theirs so many settings on this board im overwhelmed

but what i do thank god for is the Q codes and the internet and that little memok/safemode button oh and the clear cmos on io!!


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the current version BIOS one is using functions without issue there is usually no need to update to a newer version. This is especially true for users who do not wish to dial back in their stable overclock settings. Too often users update thinking somehow a newer version will magically extend the overclock capability of the installed CPU or memory. Ironically more times than not these are the same users who do not want to invest any time in retuning the system for use with the newer version BIOS.


Sure, that makes sense and but my point isn't about about users expecting magical overclocks from a new BIOS. Yes, there are plenty of situations where leaving the BIOS alone is the best solution, however it does not always apply.

"Enhance compatibility with some M.2 device." - If you need this specific BIOS due to support on a M.2 device then you are going to be screwed if it does not work. Your options are wait for a newer version of BIOS that has the same support, not use the M.2 device you purchased, or go and purchase a motherboard that actually can support it.

When we get "Improve system compatibility" and "Improve system stability." as a BIOS description there is not much we can do besides ask ASUS ROG forums and hope for response. This doesn't matter because you can use the older working bios!! (Except if you apply the M.2 situation above where you can't use old BIOS then you are again screwed). There have been some issues among a couple of the latest BIOS' which nobody has the access or knowledge to explain and share what is going on past the description on ASUS website. Some situations you can not turn the cheek to the problem (m.2 example). Mentions about overclocking will not apply in a scenario where a BIOS is giving BSOD at default settings ( such as BIOS 3101 with ram running at 2133 ). All we have to go by is "Improve system stability." and if that translates into having BSOD at stock settings then we can either use an older BIOS or wonder what ASUS did and what is actually the cause of the problem. If person does not care about the problem then it is fine and their choice, but in these cases where the issue isn't user error it's hard for some people to turn the cheek to the problem.


----------



## Kimir

Meanwhile I'm sticking to 1701. Until I actually get an NVMe M.2 drive - waiting for the Samsung 960 Pro and Plextor M8Pe to be available here in France, leaning toward the 1TB with the lowest price from those two and the OCZ RD400 - and if it's all good still with 1701, I'll stick to it.


----------



## Vlada011

You know I had problem on beginning with Rampage V Extreme, with BSOD immediately when I change some settings.
Than I flash older BIOS 0603 and barely set as I want... And now before few days I decide to check again what happen and to RMA board if not work.
But everything work. I change settings without problem, increase clock from 4.0 to 4.2GHz, 1.200V in Adaptive Mode, Cache is on 3.5 with default voltage and for now no problems.
I check stability, everything is OK. Only is problem because my BIOS is 0603 that's second BIOS for my motherboard and soon 960 PRO should arrive I will keep OS on M.2 and I need to update BIOS because NVMe support. I hope everything will be OK.
Now motherboard serve me great, I mean she served me great from beginning after I resolve BSOD problem.
But custom experience for RVE is terrible, looks like ASUS seriously screw up something, RVE10TH is far better. Now customers should concentrate on newer model.
It's true if someone think to keep CPU on default settings than better to invest in i7-6700K, but X99 is real deal when CPU is overclocked on 4.0-4.2+ GHz with overclocked Cache frequency. Than X99 is far better option.


----------



## Vipercat

hey:

it has been awhile since l've posted anything New.

it's time for an overhaul upgrade..

Pickup a couple of new hardware..

Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB ROG STRIX

Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB Founder edition

Acer X34 predator and Acer X35 predator

Asus Rampage Edition 10

Razer BLACKWINDOW Croma keyboard

Razor Seiren mic









Can anyone tell me why do i get this on the screen.











Then couple of seconds later my icon box show up.



Any idea


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey:
> 
> it has been awhile since l've posted anything New.
> 
> it's time for an overhaul upgrade..
> 
> Pickup a couple of new hardware..
> 
> Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB ROG STRIX
> 
> Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB Founder edition
> 
> Acer X34 predator and Acer X35 predator
> 
> Asus Rampage Edition 10
> 
> Razer BLACKWINDOW Croma keyboard
> 
> Razor Seiren mic
> 
> Any idea


man that is some sick hardware, I see you have the RVE10, I just got mine and 6950x, I just started a Rampage V Edition 10 Owner's Thread. I dont want to take anyone away from here but thought it's a pretty amazing board and deserves it's own thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1613430/rampage-v-edition-10-owners-thread


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Hi guys!

I found a little problem with my Rampage 5 Extreme.

Right now i have 2 GTX 780 Hydro Copper (waiting for a decent single 1080) and i was surprised to see in gpu-z/ and the bios that they were working in pci-e 2.0 x16.

I also got an Asus Phoebus on the last red pci-e slot.

I found that i can force only the pci-e on the graphics card in pci-e 3.0 and GPU-Z show me pci-e 3.0.

BUT in games/bench with pci-e 3.0 everytime i got bsod or hard crash (need power button reset) "whea_uncorrectable_error"

I'm running a 5930K (able to provide 40 lanes and pci-e 3.0), i tried at full stock clock/default bios setting and with my 4.2Ghz OC and it was the same results.

Pci-e 2.0 rock solid and 3.0 crash/bsod.

Do you think my GTX's are unsupported? Or the sound card (i can't move it right now) limite the bandwidth (pci-e 1X).

Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey:
> 
> it has been awhile since l've posted anything New.
> 
> it's time for an overhaul upgrade..
> 
> Pickup a couple of new hardware..
> 
> Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB ROG STRIX
> 
> Asus Geforce GTX-1080 8GB Founder edition
> 
> Acer X34 predator and Acer X35 predator
> 
> Asus Rampage Edition 10
> 
> Razer BLACKWINDOW Croma keyboard
> 
> Razor Seiren mic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why do i get this on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then couple of seconds later my icon box show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea


tha scenariot is usually an undervolted cache. Does the windows menu do the same?


----------



## lloxley016

It does it all the place, intimately

Some kind of screen delay


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Anyone to my pci-e problem?


----------



## WorldExclusive

My RVE died last Friday, system rebooted then smoke came out of the PCB audio port area. Had to immediately shutdown the power to the office.
I was hoping to keep it until the next big thing but it's a fire hazard now. Sending it in for RMA.

Upon further inspection, the CPU pins nearly fried themselves and my CPU, but I was able to wipe off the burn marks and it works in my replacement board.
I'll most likely move over to MSI for the remainder of the X99 life cycle.


----------



## Kimir

To each their own, I wouldn't go MSI for motherboard.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> To each their own, I wouldn't go MSI for motherboard.


apparently, the godlike carbon super duper (idk the exact model, msi has a lot), is rock solid...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> To each their own, I wouldn't go MSI for motherboard.


You think it's worst than the board nearly catching on fire?
My Note 7 laughed at it.

I've had MSI in the past, non failed, but I've had two boards from the Rampage series fail dating back to the R2E. Not paying for Rampage name again.


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ptiwhisky*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I found a little problem with my Rampage 5 Extreme.
> 
> Right now i have 2 GTX 780 Hydro Copper (waiting for a decent single 1080) and i was surprised to see in gpu-z/ and the bios that they were working in pci-e 2.0 x16.
> 
> I also got an Asus Phoebus on the last red pci-e slot.
> 
> I found that i can force only the pci-e on the graphics card in pci-e 3.0 and GPU-Z show me pci-e 3.0.
> 
> BUT in games/bench with pci-e 3.0 everytime i got bsod or hard crash (need power button reset) "whea_uncorrectable_error"
> 
> I'm running a 5930K (able to provide 40 lanes and pci-e 3.0), i tried at full stock clock/default bios setting and with my 4.2Ghz OC and it was the same results.
> 
> Pci-e 2.0 rock solid and 3.0 crash/bsod.
> 
> Do you think my GTX's are unsupported? Or the sound card (i can't move it right now) limite the bandwidth (pci-e 1X).
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day!


Up on my problem :'(


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ptiwhisky*
> 
> Up on my problem :'(


Are you using 125 or 100 strap? Tried tuning VCCSA voltage? By stock, you mean no XMP enabled and RAM at 2133 MHz, right?


----------



## zoson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ptiwhisky*
> 
> Up on my problem :'(


The PCIE speed changes depending on what you're doing. What were you using to look at it and did you have a 3d application open that would actually cause your lanes to run at full speed?


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Stock without xmp default strap.

OC xmp and strap above 100.

I know that the pci-e 3.0 must be shawn when the cards are used but in benchmarks or other stuck with solid 2.0 or crash bsod (cpu failure says the bsod code).


----------



## Kimir

Tried uninstalling all graphic driver while on pci-e 2.0, then reboot and change to 3.0 and finally re-install the graphic driver?


----------



## Ptiwhisky

I didn't tried that but i can't understand why it will be the drivers.
Maybe something between the MEI/chipset of the mobo and the GC.

I'll give it a try.


----------



## TurricanM3

Which version is the last adaptive vcore is working with? I'm on 1902. I tried 3402 and 3301 and it's not even posting.


----------



## Kimir

There is no reason for a bios update to break the adaptive functionality.
Remember that your setting that work with one bios revision might not work with another one. What's the Q code when failing to post?


----------



## TurricanM3

It was mentioned before that adaptive isn't working on the newer versions anymore.

I tested a few versions. The last one for me was 3101.
Can't remember the Q code. Tested a lot of different settings but none worked.


----------



## shampoo911

adaptive vcore works for me on 3402


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone care to help me out a bit?

id like to push the system further but am not sure how...

currently have it running at 4.3 with 100 strap and 3200 memory
passed realbench for 8 hours and unsure if i should continue upping cache speed or cpu core speeds

i think i have posted enough info for yall to provide some tweaks in the bios i didnt touch anything aside from

1.234v = cpu vcore
1.150v = uncore vcore
0.800v = IMC vcore

enable XMP and change strap to 100 then manually select 3200 mhz on ram speed

http://valid.x86.fr/k3nn7e

http://i64.tinypic.com/rrr43k.jpg


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Feedback from my Rampage 5 Extreme with the SLI of 780 hydro copper and the pheobus soundcard.

With pci-e 2.0 default:

1/ Use DDU (safe mode)

2/ Before reboot go in bios force all lane to pci-e 3.0 even the pci-e of the soundcard (the computer will reboot 3 time before bios to apply them)

3/ Re install the last Nvidia Drivers

For now i didn't crash (fingers crossed).


----------



## Kimir

Good to see that it works, know why I suggested that? Because on Sandybridge-e (3930K in my case), when using the patch to force pci-e to gen 3.0, you needed to re-install the drivers for things to work properly (like not getting bsod when enabling sli).


----------



## Ptiwhisky

But i'm on X99 ^^ normaly don't need some patch with fresh install. This is weird but i supposed it was the 3 pci-e slot populated by the 2 graphics card + soundcard that was causing trouble only force the 2 GC and let the asus phoebus in 2.0 making some conflicts.


----------



## Kimir

It's not related to x79 or x99, but more so to the fact that it was initially installed on pci-e 2.0 and need a clean slate when switching to 3.0.


----------



## Lorakahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> It does it all the place, intimately
> 
> Some kind of screen delay


I started having the same issue right after a Windows 10 update about...oh a week or two ago? Serious lag in windows after booting up the system, with the same clear icon box delay that is in your picture. Damnedest thing though, if I started and closed any game, the lag in windows would stop. Everything back to buttery smooth until the next reboot. Really not sure what that was all about.

Took me a while to track down the issue because I'd had a GPU driver update and some other changes as well, but turns out it was related to the AI Suite 3 mini bar. Once I disabled the mini bar I was able to start up with no lag, even with the AI Suite running.

Not sure if you'll have the same results, but hope this helps.


----------



## darkphantom

So....two of my DIMM slots are shot. My Mobo had a bad pool header BSOD and then next thing you know, it wouldn't start back up.

Diagnosed the issue to bad DIMM slots. Two of the four (the two furthest from CPU socket) are not working :'( - running the RAM in XMP to avoid any compatibility issues since it is dual-channel memory.

*sigh* was really hoping I could wait until the next socket but Caby lake might be the next upgrade.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> So....two of my DIMM slots are shot. My Mobo had a bad pool header BSOD and then next thing you know, it wouldn't start back up.
> 
> Diagnosed the issue to bad DIMM slots. Two of the four (the two furthest from CPU socket) are not working :'( - running the RAM in XMP to avoid any compatibility issues since it is dual-channel memory.
> 
> *sigh* was really hoping I could wait until the next socket but Caby lake might be the next upgrade.


Wait.

Are you on a Rampage V Extreme? X99 is a quad channel system. Are you running with 4 Dimms or 2 Dimms? What channels are dead? Rampage V Extreme has 8 dimms...


----------



## darkphantom

Whoops! I've got a max v formula, forgot this was the mve thread.


----------



## PipJones

Slightly o/t ...

Did anyone else get issues with the W10 start menu on their rve after installing nVidia 375.57 drivers?

Things like icons refusing to move and options becoming greyed out and "lost"?

I spent a day trying to fix it, many googles etc. appeared to be a issue from about 12 months ago that MS fixed with a hotfix. Ended up doing a W10 full re-install and that didn't work ... problem came back.

Anyway, the 375.63 drivers fixed the issue for me.

HTH someone sometime.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i believe im having the x99 usb issues?

microsoft 3500 mouse super stuttering randomly whenever it wants

keyboard (saitek 2 usb) randomly is not detected whats going on?

i reinstallled windows and still same issues

is their a format i need to follow to install any drivers??


----------



## Kimir

Are you overclocked or bios is 'load optimized default'?


----------



## dVeLoPe

for some reason when i use load optimized settings or clicking button on io panel in rear it restarts itself randomly and constantly no bsod no warnings

enable xmp, crank ram up to 3200 with 100x multi and an over clock and everything seems fine


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Well my RVE has died. Motherboard gets power. Boot loop issue.

Was running 4.5Ghz at 1.350v and Memory at 3000Mhz at 1.350v for a number of weeks.

Passed the Asus Real Stress test. Desktop and Single Player BF1 was good. Multi Player though, I would get a hard lock after 5 minutes.

Temps were very good. Full CPU stress test 64 degrees (custom water loop). Idle 30 degrees.

Decided to set defaults. Mem at 2133mhz and CPU at 3.0-3.5GHz.

Multiplayer was good.

Went into Bios again, set 4.4Ghz at 1.330v and 2666Mhz at 1.350v

I noticed though when setting the volts manually, that it created an 8 figure decimal place, it had never done that before ie. 1.33255554v for CPU core. (*Latest bios).

Restarted the system and it got stuck in a boot loop, Code 33.

Tried reinstalling the bios, removing the power and battery, clear CMOS. Nothing worked. Tried second bios and got code 79. Updated the second bios via rear port. Boot loop Code 00.

Removed memory, tried a different kit and set. Tried different slots.

The only onboard LED that was flashing was next to the No. 4 PCIE slot select switch. The No. 4 slot was NOT occupied, but I was using a M.2 drive.

Removed the M.2 drive, tried booting with a SSD. Same thing, boot loop and LED still flashing.

Never able to get back into the bios.

As yet I have not been able to test the motherboard with another CPU or the CPU with another motherboard. 5960X, ouch









I have read that there have been quite a number of instances of Asus boards/bios over volting CPU's.

Last straw with this board.


----------



## Silent Scone

But it was working till you started fiddling? lol


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> But it was working till you started fiddling? lol


Fiddling??? Mate it is an enthusiast board, commands a hefty price here in Australia (did) and is sold for overclocking. Really, what a post, lol

The type of reply one would expect from an Asus Shrill or on "keep your system at stock.net"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Well my RVE has died. Motherboard gets power. Boot loop issue.
> 
> Was running 4.5Ghz at 1.350v and Memory at 3000Mhz at 1.350v for a number of weeks.
> 
> Passed the Asus Real Stress test. Desktop and Single Player BF1 was good. Multi Player though, I would get a hard lock after 5 minutes.
> 
> Temps were very good. Full CPU stress test 64 degrees (custom water loop). Idle 30 degrees.
> 
> Decided to set defaults. Mem at 2133mhz and CPU at 3.0-3.5GHz.
> 
> Multiplayer was good.
> 
> Went into Bios again, set 4.4Ghz at 1.330v and 2666Mhz at 1.350v
> 
> I noticed though when setting the volts manually, that it created an 8 figure decimal place, it had never done that before ie. 1.33255554v for CPU core. (*Latest bios).
> 
> Restarted the system and it got stuck in a boot loop, Code 33.
> 
> Tried reinstalling the bios, removing the power and battery, clear CMOS. Nothing worked. Tried second bios and got code 79. Updated the second bios via rear port. Boot loop Code 00.
> 
> Removed memory, tried a different kit and set. Tried different slots.
> 
> The only onboard LED that was flashing was next to the No. 4 PCIE slot select switch. The No. 4 slot was NOT occupied, but I was using a M.2 drive.
> 
> Removed the M.2 drive, tried booting with a SSD. Same thing, boot loop and LED still flashing.
> 
> Never able to get back into the bios.
> 
> As yet I have not been able to test the motherboard with another CPU or the CPU with another motherboard. 5960X, ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that there have been quite a number of instances of Asus boards/bios over volting CPU's.
> 
> Last straw with this board.


did the "8 figure" vcore appear on the tweakers page or the HW monitor page? And when you noticed that... you continued to enter voltages?
Unless you disabled the CPU vcore monitoring, the system would warn you of the overvolt condition and halt in bios. Code 00 _may_ be a bad cpu, but not only from a bad cpu.
The original settings were only pseudo-stable as you pointed out, and could have corrupted the bios. If something looks "unusual", it probably is.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did the "8 figure" vcore appear on the tweakers page or the HW monitor page? And when you noticed that... you continued to enter voltages?
> Unless you disabled the CPU vcore monitoring, the system would warn you of the overvolt condition and halt in bios. Code 00 _may_ be a bad cpu, but not only from a bad cpu.
> The original settings were only pseudo-stable as you pointed out, and could have corrupted the bios. If something looks "unusual", it probably is.


it once happened to me, on a sabertooth 990fx... a corrupt bios flash... all fans started at TOP SPEED and a lot of beeps...

not even a new bios chip worked...

had to send the chip to a store to reprogram the chip with a EEPROM Reprogrammer...


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Slightly o/t ...
> 
> Did anyone else get issues with the W10 start menu on their rve after installing nVidia 375.57 drivers?
> 
> Things like icons refusing to move and options becoming greyed out and "lost"?
> 
> I spent a day trying to fix it, many googles etc. appeared to be a issue from about 12 months ago that MS fixed with a hotfix. Ended up doing a W10 full re-install and that didn't work ... problem came back.
> 
> Anyway, the 375.63 drivers fixed the issue for me.
> 
> HTH someone sometime.


Nvidia posted a driver fix. (Was not your MB, but NV issue)


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did the "8 figure" vcore appear on the tweakers page or the HW monitor page? And when you noticed that... you continued to enter voltages?
> Unless you disabled the CPU vcore monitoring, the system would warn you of the overvolt condition and halt in bios. Code 00 _may_ be a bad cpu, but not only from a bad cpu.
> The original settings were only pseudo-stable as you pointed out, and could have corrupted the bios. If something looks "unusual", it probably is.


The 8 figure appeared on the tweakers page. I did continue, just assumed it was a minor bug. I did not disable the Vcore monitoring. No warnings when I was in the bios at the time, certainly nothing after as it could never get to the bios or post anything on the monitor.

Would it corrupt BOTH bios?

I did purchase the Intel overclock "insurance" at the time, through intel. Maybe I can send it back?

Thank you for the reply. That is what I expect on here. Always helpful Jpmboy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> The 8 figure appeared on the tweakers page. I did continue, just assumed it was a minor bug. I did not disable the Vcore monitoring. No warnings when I was in the bios at the time, certainly nothing after as it could never get to the bios or post anything on the monitor.
> 
> Would it corrupt BOTH bios?
> 
> I did purchase the Intel overclock "insurance" at the time, through intel. Maybe I can send it back?
> 
> Thank you for the reply. That is what I expect on here. Always helpful Jpmboy


you're welcome.. but before sending the cpu in on the ITP, it would be best to test it in another board somehow. Like I said, "00" may be a dead cpu - and most of the times it is cpu or pins - but AFAIK, not only a dead cpu (eg, bent pins.. )also, a normal post sequence will (does) flash 00. Does the post stop at 00 after other q-codes flash by?


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome.. but before sending the cpu in on the ITP, it would be best to test it in another board somehow. Like I said, "00" may be a dead cpu - and most of the times it is cpu or pins - but AFAIK, not only a dead cpu (eg, bent pins.. )also, a normal post sequence will (does) flash 00. Does the post stop at 00 after other q-codes flash by?


I have removed the CPU from the board. NO bent pins. It stops at 00 after a few other Q codes on the second bios. The first bios it stops at 33.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> I have removed the CPU from the board. NO bent pins. It stops at 00 after a few other Q codes on the second bios. The first bios it stops at 33.


okay - with the cpu removed and the psu connected (and with the psu switched on) DL the most recent bios from the ASUS site on another rig and repeat the bios flashback procedure (it works without the cpu) R5E.CAP must be the file name of the bios on the fat 32 formatted USB stick. If the fllash works (eg the bios LED flashes and completes the reprogramming sequence) then try to post back into bios with the cpu in the socket.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Fiddling??? Mate it is an enthusiast board, commands a hefty price here in Australia (did) and is sold for overclocking. Really, what a post, lol
> 
> The type of reply one would expect from an Asus Shrill or on "keep your system at stock.net"


Was only observing from what you were saying. Which essentially is you changed things, and then the system failed to POST. Then your follow up comment was "Had it with this board". lol

Only you and Christ himself know for sure what voltages were applied before you exited the UEFI


----------



## dansi

Hi all, you have got this bug on the I218V LAN since updating to latest W10 patch?

It is when on cold boot, the internet performance of the adaptor is crawling slow (5~8mbps) . I had to either reboot to get my normal internet speeds back, or i go device manager to uninstall I218V drivers, and scan for changes to auto reinstall drivers without reboot. Im on fiber internet here.

I tried all sort of drivers for the adaptor, from Asus page, to Intel page, all have this cold boot bug. Halp!

I fixed it for a period by using the drivers from Asus site. However the latest latest W10 updates returned the bug. Now even using that particular Asus drivers wont help.

Any one else have idea? I googled for similar cases for the I218V but seen no same cases, it cannot be an isolated RVE problem?? Mine is gen 1 RVE


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi all, you have got this bug on the I218V LAN since updating to latest W10 patch?
> 
> It is when on cold boot, the internet performance of the adaptor is crawling slow (5~8mbps) . I had to either reboot to get my normal internet speeds back, or i go device manager to uninstall I218V drivers, and scan for changes to auto reinstall drivers without reboot. Im on fiber internet here.
> 
> I tried all sort of drivers for the adaptor, from Asus page, to Intel page, all have this cold boot bug. Halp!
> 
> I fixed it for a period by using the drivers from Asus site. However the latest latest W10 updates returned the bug. Now even using that particular Asus drivers wont help.
> 
> Any one else have idea? I googled for similar cases for the I218V but seen no same cases, it cannot be an isolated RVE problem?? Mine is gen 1 RVE


Could try doing a BIOS flashback with the latest bios to rule out old firmware on the I218V

But personally I have seen odd behavior on Win 10 with the consumer Intel chips, just not like what you've described. I wouldn't rule out a bad cable or bad connection either though.


----------



## Johny Boy

@Jpmboy
Hi mate sorry for late reply as i got busy with few things lately but a good news.
I got 5820k as replacement and it worked straight away on RVE, thankfully I sent processor first for RMA.
Now no more those frustrating OS boot loop BSOD.Gonna test it further on other board too .....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> Hi mate sorry for late reply as i got busy with few things lately but a good news.
> I got 5820k as replacement and it worked straight away on RVE, thankfully I sent processor first for RMA.
> Now no more those frustrating OS boot loop BSOD.Gonna test it further on other board too .....


good news!


----------



## Sem

i know this is a long shot but is there a way we can contact the asus bios team to ask some questions and raise some possible bugs


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> i know this is a long shot but is there a way we can contact the asus bios team to ask some questions and raise some possible bugs


Hello

Submit an online support ticket for your location.


----------



## thrgk

I forgot, for manual voltage , I have balanced power state in windows and default c states enabled but how do I get voltage to drop? Its only dropping to like 1v about when idle. Should I do c states auto instead maybe ? Or to down volt to about .5v I have to use offset ?

Thanks


----------



## thrgk

BTW I'm using 5960x just in case your on mobile and can't srr rig


----------



## Kimir

Manual voltage, you said? It won't drop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Manual voltage, you said? It won't drop.


with the high c-states the voltage will drop very low.. but cores are parking (suspend state) when it does.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the high c-states the voltage will drop very low.. but cores are parking (suspend state) when it does.


I think that would be fine, so they would come alive when needed?

So just set all c states to enable? or just c3 and c6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I think that would be fine, so they would come alive when needed?
> 
> So just set all c states to enable? or just c3 and c6


enable the deepest c-state you want to use. I think the limit is c6.


----------



## thrgk

So if I enable c6 that sleeps at most 6 cores or threads ? And no sense in doing c3 when c6 is enabled


----------



## BelowAverageIQ

A quick reply. Sorry for the delay.

Sent my RVE and 5960x off for RMA. Everything suggested, did not work. Board and CPU received at place of purchase. They tested both. Both were dead.

Should be receiving a new 5960x today, still waiting on the supplier to replace the motherboard.

I actually purchased a Z170A MSI board and 6700K. Very happy with them. Solid as a rock.

Not sure if I should put the replacement X99 board and 5960x into my sons system (X79 and 4930K) or sell them..............


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi all, you have got this bug on the I218V LAN since updating to latest W10 patch?
> 
> It is when on cold boot, the internet performance of the adaptor is crawling slow (5~8mbps) . I had to either reboot to get my normal internet speeds back, or i go device manager to uninstall I218V drivers, and scan for changes to auto reinstall drivers without reboot. Im on fiber internet here.
> 
> I tried all sort of drivers for the adaptor, from Asus page, to Intel page, all have this cold boot bug. Halp!
> 
> I fixed it for a period by using the drivers from Asus site. However the latest latest W10 updates returned the bug. Now even using that particular Asus drivers wont help.
> 
> Any one else have idea? I googled for similar cases for the I218V but seen no same cases, it cannot be an isolated RVE problem?? Mine is gen 1 RVE


I've had this problem a few times recently. I haven't made any effort to track the issue down yet.

If I remove the ethernet cable and plug it back in, it goes back to normal. I have not had to uninstall the driver to get it to work. I've run this motherboard for about a year and I just started having this problem after a rebuild.

I still need to track the issue down but I plan on swapping out the ethernet cable first.


----------



## Kriant

For the past 2 weeks I've started observing a certain problem: Sometimes, on certain boots, the screen will remain completely black and stating that there's no signal, mobo shows AA code in display, and after I completely turn off the system and power it up again upon logging into Windows the resolution would be all messed up and drivers would start installing / authenticating the card as if it's the first time it's there.

I am having a feeling that the first PCI-E slot is about to go down, but before I decide to RMA the whole board and take apart my loop and all, I be grateful if someone can advise whether they had similar issues and whether there's something specific that might be causing it.


----------



## cram501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> For the past 2 weeks I've started observing a certain problem: Sometimes, on certain boots, the screen will remain completely black and stating that there's no signal, mobo shows AA code in display, and after I completely turn off the system and power it up again upon logging into Windows the resolution would be all messed up and drivers would start installing / authenticating the card as if it's the first time it's there.
> 
> I am having a feeling that the first PCI-E slot is about to go down, but before I decide to RMA the whole board and take apart my loop and all, I be grateful if someone can advise whether they had similar issues and whether there's something specific that might be causing it.


I would suspect the video card is the issue before the PCI-E slot. Have you re-seated the video card or swapped it out for another one?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cram501*
> 
> I would suspect the video card is the issue before the PCI-E slot. Have you re-seated the video card or swapped it out for another one?


I've re-seated it, but haven't swapped around, will try that


----------



## D749

Snagged an EK-FB ASUS R5-E10 Monoblock RGB Edition for my new system @ 25% off thanks to EK.


----------



## broken pixel

I sold my Asrock x99 extreme11 and bought the RVE10. Anyone know why ASUS decided to default the chasis intrude option to on? Its a pain in the ass.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> Well my RVE has died. Motherboard gets power. Boot loop issue.
> 
> Was running 4.5Ghz at 1.350v and Memory at 3000Mhz at 1.350v for a number of weeks.
> 
> Passed the Asus Real Stress test. Desktop and Single Player BF1 was good. Multi Player though, I would get a hard lock after 5 minutes.
> 
> Temps were very good. Full CPU stress test 64 degrees (custom water loop). Idle 30 degrees.
> 
> Decided to set defaults. Mem at 2133mhz and CPU at 3.0-3.5GHz.
> 
> Multiplayer was good.
> 
> Went into Bios again, set 4.4Ghz at 1.330v and 2666Mhz at 1.350v
> 
> I noticed though when setting the volts manually, that it created an 8 figure decimal place, it had never done that before ie. 1.33255554v for CPU core. (*Latest bios).
> 
> Restarted the system and it got stuck in a boot loop, Code 33.
> 
> Tried reinstalling the bios, removing the power and battery, clear CMOS. Nothing worked. Tried second bios and got code 79. Updated the second bios via rear port. Boot loop Code 00.
> 
> Removed memory, tried a different kit and set. Tried different slots.
> 
> The only onboard LED that was flashing was next to the No. 4 PCIE slot select switch. The No. 4 slot was NOT occupied, but I was using a M.2 drive.
> 
> Removed the M.2 drive, tried booting with a SSD. Same thing, boot loop and LED still flashing.
> 
> Never able to get back into the bios.
> 
> As yet I have not been able to test the motherboard with another CPU or the CPU with another motherboard. 5960X, ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that there have been quite a number of instances of Asus boards/bios over volting CPU's.
> 
> Last straw with this board.


Im on the latest BIOS for the RVE10 and notice it used a crap load of voltage for 4.6 when using auto sets, 1.48 volts lol! The older BIOS only used 1.3v on auto at 4.6GHz. I just got the boad yesterday, so Im still learning the BIOS.

On my Asrock x99 extreme11 it was easy to set up adaptive voltage & adaptive clocks & Im so lost trying to get adaptive to work both ways on my asus board. I can get the CPU feq to clock down, but the damn voltage wont adapt to the clock speed.

One thing for sure is I can run a way higher CPU Cache clock now, the asrock board maxed out at 3.8GHz. The asus board I can boot with a 1:1 ratio at 4.6GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Im on the latest BIOS for the RVE10 and notice it used a crap load of voltage for 4.6 when using auto sets, 1.48 volts lol! The older BIOS only used 1.3v on auto at 4.6GHz. I just got the boad yesterday, so Im still learning the BIOS.
> 
> On my Asrock x99 extreme11 it was easy to set up adaptive voltage & adaptive clocks & Im so lost trying to get adaptive to work both ways on my asus board. I can get the CPU feq to clock down, but the damn voltage wont adapt to the clock speed.
> 
> One thing for sure is I can run a way higher CPU Cache clock now, the asrock board maxed out at 3.8GHz. The asus board I can boot with a 1:1 ratio at 4.6GHz.


adaptive vcore works fine... you cannot use adaptive cache voltage on the R5E or 10. Use offset or fixed cache voltage. Oh... and Auto Volt is two four letter words in this setting, mainly because it may make you scream a few.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Bit confused and need some clarification. I'm using SLI slots 1 & 3 and 40lane CPU.
For m.2 manual states PCIE_X8_4 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x 4 and when PCIE_X8_4 is occupied the m.2 will be disabled.
So if I use NVM-e I need to either use red slot 2 or slot 4(or m.2), but I can't use both slot 4 and m.2? Also if I use NVM-e then my SLI will be 16/8/8/8 and really won't matter if I use 2nd/4th/m.2 slot? I was sort of hoping I could have put a m.2 PCI-e x4 and another PCI-e x4 ssd on slot 4, only way to do this would be using red slots 2 & 4 and I lose the m.2 slot?
Trying to figure out proper configuration before I buy drives, thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> Bit confused and need some clarification. I'm using SLI slots 1 & 3 and 40lane CPU.
> For m.2 manual states PCIE_X8_4 slot shares bandwidth with M.2 x 4 and when PCIE_X8_4 is occupied the m.2 will be disabled.
> So if I use NVM-e I need to either use red slot 2 or slot 4(or m.2), but I can't use both slot 4 and m.2? Also if I use NVM-e then my SLI will be 16/8/8/8 and really won't matter if I use 2nd/4th/m.2 slot? I was sort of hoping I could have put a m.2 PCI-e x4 and another PCI-e x4 ssd on slot 4, only way to do this would be using red slots 2 & 4 and I lose the m.2 slot?
> Trying to figure out proper configuration before I buy drives, thanks.


are you using an NVMe M.2 drive in the M.2 slot or a PCIE AIC (sled) to hold the M.2? I'm running an M.2 NVMe (950Pro) in the m.2 slot and 2 GPUs - both run at x16. If you put any card in slot 4, the graphics subsystem will convert to 16/8/8. When I Add a third GPU to slot 4 (folding an air cooled 1080 with 2 WC TXPs) the M.2 drive works at full NVMe speed and the cards are 16/8/8.. oops wiat -0 that my R5E10

for the R5E rig I have it is running an intel 750 AIC in slot 4, and M.2 drive and 2 TXMs. all run at full speed.


----------



## sdrawkcab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using an NVMe M.2 drive in the M.2 slot or a PCIE AIC (sled) to hold the M.2? I'm running an M.2 NVMe (950Pro) in the m.2 slot and 2 GPUs - both run at x16. If you put any card in slot 4, the graphics subsystem will convert to 16/8/8. When I Add a third GPU to slot 4 (folding an air cooled 1080 with 2 WC TXPs) the M.2 drive works at full NVMe speed and the cards are 16/8/8.. oops wiat -0 that my R5E10
> 
> for the R5E rig I have it is running an intel 750 AIC in slot 4, and M.2 drive and 2 TXMs. all run at full speed.


My plan originally was to keep GPU at 16/x/16/x and use the m.2 but the drive I'm looking at won't even work on the RVE m.2







Just read some issues on the ROG forums about detection as well as size.

From what I understood on manual if I used m.2 it would share bandwidth so I thought it forced 16/8/8/8 on GPU and in this situation I would try using m.2 and slot 2/4 to run two NVM-e drives.

It's actually been a pain looking for NVM-e. Prices always make it trickier. Samsung 960 out of stock, plextor, ocz, and I am really unhappy with the write endurance of some of these drives. I'm thinking about picking up some of the 950 Pro because I'd rather have lower write speeds and more p/e cycles than the 960 and I can save a few bucks while getting larger ssd. The boot drive on my current computer is 256gb and has 36TB written in almost 1 year so the 960 Evo is absolutely not a possibility. I do a lot of virtualization and have majority of things on boot drive so I was interested in the 960 Pro, still the write endurance disappoints me. More space will allow me to shift work from mechanical drives to NVM-e, I'm having trouble justifying ~100k vs ~300k IOPS as I know any performance increase will be beneficial for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdrawkcab*
> 
> My plan originally was to keep GPU at 16/x/16/x and use the m.2 but the drive I'm looking at won't even work on the RVE m.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read some issues on the ROG forums about detection as well as size.
> 
> From what I understood on manual if I used m.2 it would share bandwidth so I thought it forced 16/8/8/8 on GPU and in this situation I would try using m.2 and slot 2/4 to run two NVM-e drives.
> 
> It's actually been a pain looking for NVM-e. Prices always make it trickier. Samsung 960 out of stock, plextor, ocz, and I am really unhappy with the write endurance of some of these drives. I'm thinking about picking up some of the 950 Pro because I'd rather have lower write speeds and more p/e cycles than the 960 and I can save a few bucks while getting larger ssd. The boot drive on my current computer is 256gb and has 36TB written in almost 1 year so the 960 Evo is absolutely not a possibility. I do a lot of virtualization and have majority of things on boot drive so I was interested in the 960 Pro, still the write endurance disappoints me. More space will allow me to shift work from mechanical drives to NVM-e, I'm having trouble justifying ~100k vs ~300k IOPS as I know any performance increase will be beneficial for me.


I'm not sure what you are looking at in the forums, but on the r5e with a 40 lane cpu you can run 2 gfx cards, a PCIE NVMe drive and the M.2 slot. no issues at all. And honestly, cards at x8 vs x16 will not behave any differently if the board needed to run at x8... both are very from from saturating the PCIE bandwidth.
Basically ignore the disk benchmark results unless they are more than 25% different _overall_, you will not feel or know of ANY difference in performance in any (non-disk benckmarking) use. http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/20740_20#post_25686116


----------



## Choan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> This is what I'm using. Eizo FG2421 as a usb hub. Keyboard is Sentey Crimson Pro. Mouse is a razer deathadder black.
> 
> I've tried connecting the keyboard and mouse directly to the board with both usb3 and usb2 ports. Occasionally the my RIVBE will drop the connection from the keyboard and mouse and I have to unplug them to get them working again. Doesn't matter which usb port I'm using, doesn't matter if I have the asmedia drivers installed or not. Also, bios doesnt detect the keyboard connected. The system has to be restarted a few times in order for the keyboard or mouse to be detected in bios, even if they are connected to the same usb port and not touched.
> 
> I'm just hoping to avoid having all of the same issues upgrading to a RVE.


oh maaaaannnn

I started to think I'm crazy. I'll do all the internet to find someone with the same issue as me, on french board, noone could help me. Here in 2014 I found some of you have the same problem, with the RVE or not.
**** asus I hate theeeem omgggg.

My board is the Rampage V extreme, ******* 500€ board, and I cant play and use my computer with ease of mind. Every time by keyboard disconnect I want to break everything in my office.
I mean omg, MB 500€ + keyboard 150€ and I have more problem than a 100 mobo +10€ keyboard.

So my setup is RVE + 5820k + msi 390x + 16go hyperx Fury + keyboard steelseris M800 apex + mouse sensei wireless steelseries.

And both steelseries disconnect sometimes and I need to unplug / plug or even reboot ! This time before coming to this board, I had to connect disconnect the board 9 times before it get stable. Not without punching him in the face in between unplugging. Im so mad right now !

The thing which annoy me the most is when my keyboard is not recognize into the bios and I had to reboot several time to made the change I want. It's insane I want to break everything around me.

I try to mess with alimentation setting in the config panel, but wont change a thing. I try to mess with pch voltage in the bios. Thought for a minute thing was better but naah.
Bios is up to date.

Updating bios was really a pain in the ass actually, don't know if it's with every asus MB or just mine. But I ask for a RMA. That painfull but maybe my mobo is wrong.

Or every one with high consuming USB peripheral has problem with mobo asus ?? ....

thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> This RVE (or my setup) does NOT like going to sleep, or more accurately waking up from sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locks up the system, have to power off and remove power completely then reboot.
> 
> For now I have disabled memory fast and cold boot. Disabled Hybrid sleep and put computer to sleep.
> 
> Starting to think that I might pack this up and get my X-79-E WS board back out


**** damn I have this probleme too. *** am I stuck in 2014 ??? p74 of the thread, i have a long night ahead of me...


----------



## alancsalt

I had this trouble with my usb dac.. there's a win 10 setting where USB turns off for power saving. Could that be it?

"

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3r2bp8/is_it_possible_to_completely_disable_usb_power/
"

or Google "disable win 10 usb power saving" ?

It didn't properly take effect straight away, but after a couple of reboots, win 10 stopped doing it.


----------



## Choan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BelowAverageIQ*
> 
> This RVE (or my setup) does NOT like going to sleep, or more accurately waking up from sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locks up the system, have to power off and remove power completely then reboot.
> 
> For now I have disabled memory fast and cold boot. Disabled Hybrid sleep and put computer to sleep.
> 
> Starting to think that I might pack this up and get my X-79-E WS board back out


Thanks, I just applied the change. We'll see if it's work better.

But that won't fix the issue of the keyboard not working in the bios.


----------



## PowerK

Are you guys with the latest BIOS ?

I see there was v1002 and the latest one is v1003 according to Asus website. I'm still with 0901 for R5E10. And I'm wondering if I should update BIOS. I personally don't see the need for it but is there any fixed (or addressed) issues I'm not aware of ?

Cheers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Are you guys with the latest BIOS ?
> 
> I see there was v1002 and the latest one is v1003 according to Asus website. I'm still with 0901 for R5E10. And I'm wondering if I should update BIOS. I personally don't see the need for it but is there any fixed (or addressed) issues I'm not aware of ?
> 
> Cheers.


1003 is the last bios release. I've been running it since then, no problems. Unless your current set up is having issues, there is no reason to update the bios... except that it is the latest.


----------



## PowerK

Cool. Thanks, Jpm. I think I'll stay with 0901.


----------



## banzai231

Hi guys ,

Can you please help with AE code on motherboard :
Having RVE I had this code after a restart and will not boot to Windows anymore . Tried everything that I could find online .
The fun part it's that I thought it's the motherboard and I've got the RV 10 and now I get the exacts AE code .
I'm trying to install windows ( on x64 I get the same AE ) but when I try to install on x86 I get into install menu , code changes to AA and it freezes .
Specs are
RV 10 edition
5960x
Strix 970
Kraken x62
Samsung 950 pro
Ripjaws V 3000 MHz ( 2x8 GB)
Corsair RM 1000


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banzai231*
> 
> Hi guys ,
> 
> Can you please help with AE code on motherboard :
> Having RVE I had this code after a restart and will not boot to Windows anymore . Tried everything that I could find online .
> The fun part it's that I thought it's the motherboard and I've got the RV 10 and now I get the exacts AE code .
> I'm trying to install windows ( on x64 I get the same AE ) but when I try to install on x86 I get into install menu , code changes to AA and it freezes .
> Specs are
> RV 10 edition
> 5960x
> Strix 970
> Kraken x62
> Samsung 950 pro
> Ripjaws V 3000 MHz ( 2x8 GB)
> Corsair RM 1000


Do you have thge boot drive set correctly? And have you used the bios SSD tool to clean the drive?
disable CSM in bios.


----------



## jassilamba

Hey guys, trying to find out if a Xeon E5-2603 V3 works with the rampage? I got a really great deal on one and want to test it out to make sure that it works before dropping money on a 5820K or a 6800K. I can get my hands on the Xeon, just wondering if anyone has tried it before I bug my friend to borrow one.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jassilamba*
> 
> Hey guys, trying to find out if a Xeon E5-2603 V3 works with the rampage? I got a really great deal on one and want to test it out to make sure that it works before dropping money on a 5820K or a 6800K. I can get my hands on the Xeon, just wondering if anyone has tried it before I bug my friend to borrow one.


supports a bunch of different 26xx V3s, so it should work np.


----------



## jassilamba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> supports a bunch of different 26xx V3s, so it should work np.


Thanks, I will give it a shot. I couldn't say no to the board for $60 bucks after a $100 rebate (local micro center).

Thanks


----------



## banzai231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you have thge boot drive set correctly? And have you used the bios SSD tool to clean the drive?
> disable CSM in bios.


Thanks for your answer and happy holidays!
I did all the above and now I get Ad QCODE when it boots from uefi USB drive .
By the way , I've managed to install x86 and runs normally .

But I found some intereseting events :
When I tried to install x64 from original Microsoft USB drive I would get qcode AE.
I've downloaded Microsoft Windows as iso format , mounted on another USB stick as uefi and with this one I get Ad QCODE!


----------



## Menthol

If all else fails burn that iso to a disk and use a USB rom drive


----------



## Irisservice

Joining the club!!!
My friend is giving me his never used Rampage V Extreme with EK Mono block.
Just need to figure out ram. Looking to get 64GB any suggestions?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irisservice*
> 
> Joining the club!!!
> My friend is giving me his never used Rampage V Extreme with EK Mono block.
> Just need to figure out ram. Looking to get 64GB any suggestions?


Pretty much the best set of 64gb:

*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232349*


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty much the best set of 64gb:
> 
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232349*


8X8GB due to interleaving can net better performance over 4x16GB. Also, the latency can be tighter than 4x16GB due to being single sided =)


----------



## thrgk

Anyone get cold boots sometimes? Like 99% of the time my computer starts up fine, but like that 1% it get stuck at windows screen and i got to reboot. bios is BIOS Version 1502


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irisservice*
> 
> Joining the club!!!
> My friend is giving me his never used Rampage V Extreme with EK Mono block.
> Just need to figure out ram. Looking to get 64GB *any suggestions*?


give your friend a big hug!


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a question that maybe seems stupid but here goes..

recently bought an M2 512gb 960 pro and need to remove my gtx 1080

i cant figure out how im supposed to ''unlatch'' it from the rear after removing the screws

dont want to mess up the board first time im trying to remove a card from it (not sure how anyone can do it with 2-3 cards)


----------



## alancsalt

Pushing the plastic latch down at the other end of the PCI-e slot to release the 1080's hook there? (or am I misunderstanding the question?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Pushing the plastic latch down at the other end of the PCI-e slot to release the 1080's hook there? (or am I misunderstanding the question?)


^^ This

the green arow below


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ looks like that but in my real world I see...

unnamed.jpg 282k .jpg file


20170102_214237.jpg 2674k .jpg file


my finger definately doesnt fit in between the ROG log heatsink and the backplate on the 1080


----------



## Irisservice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> give your friend a big hug!


Yes nice surprise till i added up build...lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ looks like that but in my real world I see...
> 
> unnamed.jpg 282k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20170102_214237.jpg 2674k .jpg file
> 
> 
> my finger definately doesnt fit in between the ROG log heatsink and the backplate on the 1080


I use the rounded end of an artist's brush. Something long and thin, but rounded on the end, to push it down.


----------



## Menthol

Also it is possible to install the M.2 drive without removing the GPU, slide it up from under bottom of video card, little tricky but I have done this several times


----------



## The REX

Anyone tried the new 3501 Bios?


----------



## rxl-gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The REX*
> 
> Anyone tried the new 3501 Bios?


Im using 3501 with no issues


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> Im using 3501 with no issues


Was just about to post asking about the new bios

I'm presuming there is no way to easily keep all of your bios settings ?

Loosing the overclock settings is a ball ache


----------



## rxl-gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Was just about to post asking about the new bios
> 
> I'm presuming there is no way to easily keep all of your bios settings ?
> 
> Loosing the overclock settings is a ball ache


Im not so sure about keeping settings i have mine wrote down via notepad so they are easily input again maybe a little tweak is needed for a newer bios im not sure but ever since 2001 ive not had to make any changes to any of my oc settings


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> Im using 3501 with no issues
> 
> 
> 
> Was just about to post asking about the new bios
> 
> I'm presuming there is no way to easily keep all of your bios settings ?
> 
> Loosing the overclock settings is a ball ache
Click to expand...

You need to write them down or screen capture (F12?) them as "saves" won't write to a different bios.

Also, there is no guarantee the settings will work the same, and you may have to adjust settings to suit the different bios.


----------



## Eliezer

need Bios 1402N for asus rampage v extreme plzz..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliezer*
> 
> need Bios 1402N for asus rampage v extreme plzz..


1402N?? huh? I have 1401 and 1502.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> Im using 3501 with no issues


Just tried to update from 3202.. now I can't get into Windows and can rarely get to post. This has been happening anytime I try to update past bios 3202.

5960x, sitting at stock because I can't even get into the bios now.
32gb of corsair dominator platinum 2400
2 980ti's
Samsung 840 pro's no raid.
Watercooled

I had 3202 on for a long time, but recently noticed that the bios wasn't letting the CPU idle, ever. Tried to update the bios, reset the bios, verify c states, and reset the cpublic, but nothing works. It stays at max clocks and max voltage (4.7 at 1.365v). It used to run 4.8 at 1.38v, but there would be an occasional blue screen once a month, so i dropped it down and never had another issue, aside from the max voltage/clock.

Now, i tried updating and staying at stock, and after resetting to the defaults, I cant even access the bios or get it to work, and it is getting quite old. I had error code 95 come up as I was trying to update the bios. Finally got the bios screen up once, reset to defaults again just in case, and now nothing works.

Any ideas?


----------



## Eliezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1402N?? huh? I have 1401 and 1502.


in hwbot alot people using this bios, its unofficial bios.. but in hwbot forum the link are broked..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliezer*
> 
> in hwbot alot people using this bios, its unofficial bios.. but in hwbot forum the link are broked..


you really need to PM one of the Bot users of it.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliezer*
> 
> in hwbot alot people using this bios, its unofficial bios.. but in hwbot forum the link are broked..


I messaged HWBot to get the link fixed.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

If anyone could possibly give me an idea of what this bios update has done to my motherboard, that would be great.

At this time, I can get into Windows after finally resetting enough times to get into the bios and reinstall 3202 multiple times until it finally worked. Once I get into windows, i can not click to open anything. The board is acting as if the voltage is set too low, and it is locking when put under any load.

I really don't want to deal with asus customer service as it has never been productive in the past.

This just started as well:



Qcode B1 is displaying with the image above.



Qcode AA displaying with the wheel of not functioning.

I regret updating after being stable for over a year. "System stability improvement"... nothing stable about this fiasco.



Now on to Qcode AA and what ever this is supposed to be doing other than locking up.

4:15, finally got into windows by setting the voltage to manual and 1.25v... can't post with forcing tons of extra voltage, which is absolutely absurd. I don't think I will do any more bios updates after I get this thing stable again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If anyone could possibly give me an idea of what this bios update has done to my motherboard, that would be great.
> 
> At this time, I can get into Windows after finally resetting enough times to get into the bios and reinstall 3202 multiple times until it finally worked. Once I get into windows, i can not click to open anything. The board is acting as if the voltage is set too low, and it is locking when put under any load.
> 
> I really don't want to deal with asus customer service as it has never been productive in the past.
> 
> This just started as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qcode B1 is displaying with the image above.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qcode AA displaying with the wheel of not functioning.
> 
> I regret updating after being stable for over a year. "System stability improvement"... nothing stable about this fiasco.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to Qcode AA and what ever this is supposed to be doing other than locking up.
> 
> 4:15, finally got into windows by setting the voltage to manual and 1.25v... can't post with forcing tons of extra voltage, which is absolutely absurd. I don't think I will do any more bios updates after I get this thing stable again.


I'm running 3202 and it seems fine. I suspect the bios flash went awry. (best to NOT flash with any OC running - always "Load Optimized Defaults" before flashing).
You could do a bios recovery or use the bios switch to boot from bios 2 and then flash. It will auto copy to bios 1.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I never have overclocks applied when updating. After 8 hours of trying to get this computer to finally work, I restarted and I am back at step 1, complete bewilderment. I hate this, trying to get into my computer and being locked out by the bios.

I have tried reflashing back to 2101 and now it just sits at Qcode bd and doesn't do anything.

God I hate this. Never again.

Neither BIOS will let me in.... not bios 1 or bios 2. Clear cmost isn't helping, just getting stuck at Qcode b2 now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I never have overclocks applied when updating. After 8 hours of trying to get this computer to finally work, I restarted and I am back at step 1, complete bewilderment. I hate this, trying to get into my computer and being locked out by the bios.
> 
> I have tried reflashing back to 2101 and now it just sits at Qcode bd and doesn't do anything.
> 
> God I hate this. Never again.
> 
> Neither BIOS will let me in.... not bios 1 or bios 2. Clear cmost isn't helping, just getting stuck at Qcode b2 now.


bd, b2 can be ram and or cache related. instead of using the power button to boot, try the MemOK button. If that does not let you into bios, you really need to reflash bios 1 using the bios flashback method (if not already using that). Basically the bios recovery process is a last resort, and can be accomplished using the DVD that came with the board, or any HDD with the bios .CAP file on it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am testing windows now. I think the fact that the CPU is staying at max non stop, even though I have c states enabled, may have degraded the CPU over the last 6 months or so. I can now get into windows, but I am running at stock clocks with voltage set to 1.25v. I never had to do this previously. If it continues to need more voltage, i will try a cpu rma and see what happens.

Sorry for venting earlier. It took nearly 9 hours just to get into windows (stable) after one bios update. I've never been that frustrated trying to update a bios.

I am back on 3202 right now, and have flashed bios 1 so it is working for now at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am testing windows now. I think the fact that the CPU is staying at max non stop, even though I have c states enabled, may have degraded the CPU over the last 6 months or so. I can now get into windows, but I am running at stock clocks with voltage set to 1.25v. I never had to do this previously. If it continues to need more voltage, i will try a cpu rma and see what happens.
> 
> Sorry for venting earlier. It took nearly 9 hours just to get into windows (stable) after one bios update. I've never been that frustrated trying to update a bios.
> 
> I am back on 3202 right now, and have flashed bios 1 so it is working for now at least.


Check windows power plan and verify that the plan you are using has min proc state = 0%


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am testing windows now. I think the fact that the CPU is staying at max non stop, even though I have c states enabled, may have degraded the CPU over the last 6 months or so. I can now get into windows, but I am running at stock clocks with voltage set to 1.25v. I never had to do this previously. If it continues to need more voltage, i will try a cpu rma and see what happens.
> 
> Sorry for venting earlier. It took nearly 9 hours just to get into windows (stable) after one bios update. I've never been that frustrated trying to update a bios.
> 
> I am back on 3202 right now, and have flashed bios 1 so it is working for now at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Check windows power plan and verify that the plan you are using has min proc state = 0%
Click to expand...

Isn't min processor state of 5% the way to go? I've read some have issues at 0%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Isn't min processor state of 5% the way to go? I've read some have issues at 0%.


either is fine for his purpose. I have 0% set on a bunch of machines - no issues that I have noticed.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check windows power plan and verify that the plan you are using has min proc state = 0%


It is set to 100%, so now I know that.. when I change it and hit enter, Windows crashes. I can't win today, lol.

I will work through this as well. Thank you for alerting me to this.

I am pretty sure that stupid bios update killed my cpu at this point. If I click into anything that causes a load, the board locks up. I can't lower the power plan from 100% or it locks up. I have never had any issues before this bios update attempt, and now I can get any bios stable even at stock.

Another update, from the PC this time... So, after constantly locking, I made it into windows on 3202, but at stock CPU settings, I would lock as soon as load was put onto the CPU.. I decided to reset the 4.7ghz overclock and it is currently letting me in.. if I set to stock, the system won't even load the bios... WHAT IS GOING ON, lol.. I am so confused, but if I am forced to stay at 4.7ghz, so be it. I finally have it down clocking instead of sitting at 100% full clock and voltage thanks to JPMboy's suggestion.. At least this is a step forward.


----------



## Figura

i'm tired - exhausted, more like it - from random reboot, so i return 12/26/2016 to 1502, and 01/3/2017 flash 3501
no random reboot ever since











bonus ( boot time 1502 vs 3501 < 2,5 sec


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It is set to 100%, so now I know that.. when I change it and hit enter, Windows crashes. I can't win today, lol.
> 
> I will work through this as well. Thank you for alerting me to this.
> 
> I am pretty sure that stupid bios update killed my cpu at this point. If I click into anything that causes a load, the board locks up. I can't lower the power plan from 100% or it locks up. I have never had any issues before this bios update attempt, and now I can get any bios stable even at stock.
> 
> Another update, from the PC this time... So, after constantly locking, I made it into windows on 3202, but at stock CPU settings, I would lock as soon as load was put onto the CPU.. I decided to reset the 4.7ghz overclock and it is currently letting me in.. if I set to stock, the system won't even load the bios... WHAT IS GOING ON, lol.. I am so confused, *but if I am forced to stay at 4.7ghz,* so be it. I finally have it down clocking instead of sitting at 100% full clock and voltage thanks to JPMboy's suggestion.. At least this is a step forward.


lol - that's just terrible... having to suffer with 4.7.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's just terrible... having to suffer with 4.7.


I gamed for four hours last night. Four hours, no crashes.. still can't use stock settings.

4.7 ghz suffering incoming, lol.honestly, i have no idea what is going on with this, but as long as it is functioning, i will take it.


----------



## Pikaru

Anyone have experiences with Asus RMA on their RVE? I just called to request an Advance RMA and they claim there's no stock, so I gotta send my board in.

Been getting nothing but Qcode b6 after my PC shut off in the middle of a game. I've reset the CMOS, memok, updated BIOS, tried single RAM sticks, disconnected everything, but still get the same Qcode.

Am I good with assuming it may be a Mobo problem?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Anyone have experiences with Asus RMA on their RVE? I just called to request an Advance RMA and they claim there's no stock, so I gotta send my board in.
> 
> Been getting nothing but Qcode b6 after my PC shut off in the middle of a game. I've reset the CMOS, memok, updated BIOS, tried single RAM sticks, disconnected everything, but still get the same Qcode.
> 
> Am I good with assuming it may be a Mobo problem?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


can be the CPU IMC also. do you have access to any other 2011-3 CPU?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can be the CPU IMC also. do you have access to any other 2011-3 CPU?


I don't unfortunately... Would I better better off sending the CPU off to Intel before RMA'ing the mobo? I currently have an Intel Protection Plan on it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I don't unfortunately... Would I better better off sending the CPU off to Intel before RMA'ing the mobo? I currently have an Intel Protection Plan on it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I would think that either RMA process will ask the same question. tough call, you have no way of knowing which one it is.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would think that either RMA process will ask the same question. tough call, you have no way of knowing which one it is.


Ended up just buying a 6800K. Saved me from RMA'ing the mobo. Now to send the 5960X to Intel and sell it on eBay or here... Shame. It was a good clocker @ 4.5ghz w/ 1.24v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Ended up just buying a 6800K. Saved me from RMA'ing the mobo. Now to send the 5960X to Intel and sell it on eBay or here... Shame. It was a good clocker @ 4.5ghz w/ 1.24v


so the 5960X died??? Really?? Daaum.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so the 5960X died??? Really?? Daaum.


Yea, seems like it. Constant b6 qcodes. Even bought Ripjaws V sticks, but those were no help. As soon as I stuck in the 6800K she booted right up.


----------



## Tim Drake

So the latest RVE BIOS that "improved stability" has caused me completely unable to run 3000MHz XMP.


----------



## xTesla1856

Time to upgrade to the edition 10 then


----------



## Kimir

Or just rollback to the previously working uefi version.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> So the latest RVE BIOS that "improved stability" has caused me completely unable to run 3000MHz XMP.


Maybe you dont use XMP and make manual overclock to 3000mhz?
XMP in my experience always make voltage higher than necessary and disable some idle power saving features.


----------



## Irisservice

What cases is everyone using?
Watercooled?


----------



## lunatic6593

caselabs case sma8


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Maybe you dont use XMP and make manual overclock to 3000mhz?
> XMP in my experience always make voltage higher than necessary and disable some idle power saving features.


Impossible at 100BCLK or a **** ton of effort that I just can't be arsed giving.


----------



## Irisservice

looking to us e the thermaltake core p5 tempered glass..


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Impossible at 100BCLK or a **** ton of effort that I just can't be arsed giving.


But iirc Haswell/Broadwell are poor BCLK overclockers because their BCLK is still tied elsewhere.

As such you need to overclock ram multiplier. IIRC select 100:133 and then the speed you want, 3000mhz, then mode 2, and then tweak your voltages.
Asus ram overclocking is very well defined, dont even care about multiplier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> But iirc Haswell/Broadwell are poor BCLK overclockers because their BCLK is still tied elsewhere.
> 
> As such you need to overclock ram multiplier. IIRC select 100:133 and then the speed you want, 3000mhz, then mode 2, and then tweak your voltages.
> Asus ram overclocking is very well defined, dont even care about multiplier.


It's the DMI ratio that can cause PCIE issues. x99 runs strap 125 and 166 with no problems.


----------



## dansi

Oh right forgot about strap overclok. How are the new batches of cpu , the initial run were limited to 1.25 on average iirc. Maybe the new bios now also helped?

But with strap iirc, you lose all power savings or was it adaptive vcore. Been outta the loop


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Oh right forgot about strap overclok. How are the new batches of cpu , the initial run were limited to 1.25 on average iirc. Maybe the new bios now also helped?
> 
> But with strap iirc, you lose all power savings or was it adaptive vcore. Been outta the loop


adaptive voltage runs off turbo voltage bins, so if you are not using turbo multipliers - as you would not be on 166 and likely not be on 125 strap - adaptive voltage cannot work by it's design on any MB.


----------



## dansi

Interesting info..
I had thought adaptive was purely shut off once strap overclock is turn on.

So it was just with strap OC, you wont likely to hit turbo multiplier before it choke on high frequency..
I guess unless you have super super golden chip that can use strap and still reach the first turbo multiplier bin that you can get adaptive working!









Btw what is the first turbo multiplier of HWE and BWE?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Interesting info..
> I had thought adaptive was purely shut off once strap overclock is turn on.
> 
> So it was just with strap OC, you wont likely to hit turbo multiplier before it choke on high frequency..
> I guess unless you have super super golden chip that can use strap and still reach the first turbo multiplier bin that you can get adaptive working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw what is the first turbo multiplier of HWE and BWE?


varies by the specific cpu model.


----------



## zerophase

Has anyone tried the EK motherboard blocks for this board? (the non-monoblock type) I've tried EK's suggestion of gluing the plastic spacers to the block with tim, but that doesn't dry for a fairly long time,and the spacers slip around, making it hard to screw the blocks to the motherboard. Are there any adhesives that'll work without clogging the threads in the screw holes?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerophase*
> 
> Has anyone tried the EK motherboard blocks for this board? (the non-monoblock type) I've tried EK's suggestion of gluing the plastic spacers to the block with tim, but that doesn't dry for a fairly long time,and the spacers slip around, making it hard to screw the blocks to the motherboard. Are there any adhesives that'll work without clogging the threads in the screw holes?


The monoblocks come with spacers with an adhesive on them. The washers have an orange paper that peels off revealing a sticky surface. The separate blocks don't have these?

Any adhesive would work.


----------



## zerophase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> The monoblocks come with spacers with an adhesive on them. The washers have an orange paper that peels off revealing a sticky surface. The separate blocks don't have these?
> 
> Any adhesive would work.


I ordered a replacement for the board blocks I had, since gorilla glue clogged the threads in the mounting holes. Yeah, there is no adhesive on the spacers.

Would Loctite blue work for holding the spacers on the block? I know if I get that in the threads the screw will break the bond.


----------



## MiniPurple

Guys, today when i powered my pc on it booted but with no image and the DRAM_LED went off, so i shut it down and powered it back on, guess what? it worked, but the last time i had issues like that it wouldnt even boot, and when it did it only recognized my ram stick that is on channel C, so i had to take that one out and it recognized the one on channel A, then i put the other stick back on channel C and it recognized both of them, that was super weird, and i made sure both the sticks are fully in, but why the DRAM_LED keeps going off even tho its booting? ye i get no image and my graphics card driver dont even start, but it boots, also i have the latest bios update.
i7 6800K
2x8 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200MHz
AX1500i
GTX 980 TI


----------



## Irisservice

So i figure i should test fire before getting to far in build..Well motherboard was stuck in a number loop.13-14-60-61 (i think those were numbers)
stripped down one by one till i had bare basics and no case...And still no go. Was like ***...called my friend and he was like did you update bios for that CPU...I was like it should still display.. Well updated bios via ROG connect and shes alive...I know mems not at speed and temp is very high but just wanted to test it..


----------



## nycgtr

Just downsized my case and no longer using a dedicated fan controller. I need to control the fans by gpu temp. I was trying to configure speedfan but it I can't seem to get the speedfan enabled choice when selecting the intel bus or the pwm bus that the board seems to use. It just says smart control. Do i have to disable fan control in the bios inorder for speedfan to work?


----------



## Gunslinger.

anyone willing/able to post a bios screen of where the hpet timer is within the bios?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> anyone willing/able to post a bios screen of where the hpet timer is within the bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no HPET option in the motherboard's UEFI. This is most likely due to the oldest operating system supported being Win7. Win7 and 8 are written to use the QPC API referenced to the TSC for time keeping. Vista was the only operating system designed to use HPET.


----------



## Gunslinger.

thanks







no wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder I couldn't find it.


There is an option in windows to use bcdedit to set it, but having turned that on to make some broken bit of software work that demand it, my system behaved horribly... To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what this is really doing given that the BIOS has clearly decided not to expose an HPET which means who knows what hardware is being enabled/used when you do so:

Setting it:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
To remove it once you set it:
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Setting it:
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock true
> 
> To remove it once you set it:
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


It didn't work for me in W10, something about admin or similar.

It all has to do with benchmark software, otherwise I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Kimir

right click on home button-> open command prompt with admin right and try the bcdedit command you want, should work that way.


----------



## mistershan

Probably a dumb question, but I ran out of the cables to install HDs that came with the Mobo. Sorry I am new to all this but what cables do I need to buy? I believe they are called Sata but not sure exactly. Thanks.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but I ran out of the cables to install HDs that came with the Mobo. Sorry I am new to all this but what cables do I need to buy? I believe they are called Sata but not sure exactly. Thanks.


Sata III - 6gbps

That's about as specific as you should need to get.


----------



## mistershan

Do you have a link of a recommended one to buy? Thanks.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Do you have a link of a recommended one to buy? Thanks.


There's not a lot special or exciting until you are looking for colors or sleeving - I'd go to newegg or amazon:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J327N0398&cm_re=sata_III_cables_6gb-_-9SIA6J327N0398-_-Product

https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Pack-Straight-Gbps/dp/B018Y2LCEI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1487362984&sr=8-3&keywords=sata+cables

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=sata+III+cables+6gb&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## mistershan

Thanks. I have a storm master case...any size should be okay? Also why do some of the sata cables have a bend to one of the connectors on the cable and some don't?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Thanks. I have a storm master case...any size should be okay? Also why do some of the sata cables have a bend to one of the connectors on the cable and some don't?


Just for ease of cable management. They are 100% interchangeable and can be used in either direction.

18 inch is a pretty typical length and covers most situations.

Using the cable matters ones myself in addition to the Asus cables that came with it. No complaints.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Just for ease of cable management. They are 100% interchangeable and can be used in either direction.
> 
> 18 inch is a pretty typical length and covers most situations.
> 
> Using the cable matters ones myself in addition to the Asus cables that came with it. No complaints.


Cool I will get those. What about the power cables? Those are already in the case?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Cool I will get those. What about the power cables? Those are already in the case?


They should come with your power-supply.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> anyone willing/able to post a bios screen of where the hpet timer is within the bios?


lol.. only if you tell me the trick to 3Dmk03.


----------



## Menthol

He knows the tricks, just trying to fool everyone with the hept thing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> He knows the tricks, just trying to fool everyone with the hept thing


I should know better - right?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol.. only if you tell me the trick to 3Dmk03.


LN2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> LN2


ha.. if only. There's some driver/OS or NVI setting I'm missing. should be scoring higher aT 5.6/5.2 on a 7700K even if only water cooled.


----------



## mus1mus

Q-Code b0.

What do you guys know about it?


----------



## alancsalt

Ram or CPU seating error? I've had this and confused it with 60. Mine was a RAM issue.


----------



## mus1mus

Hopefully.

I was folding and getting some errors on the CPU. Rebooted, changed a few things on the timings.
Directed into Q-Code 95.
Retry Button, b0.
Removed Dimms, Cooler and CPU, reseat, grrrr!

Will be checking on it tomorrow!

Zen switch?


----------



## mistershan

I have an Asus Thunderbolt card installed in my machine but no thunderbolt devices seem to be working. Is there something in the bios that needs to activate it? If so, where would that be? Of course I have the Rampage Extreme V. Thanks.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Q-Code b0.
> 
> What do you guys know about it?


I know that I don't see that code anymore. Or any memory related POST code for that matter.

Ever since replacing my 5960X with a 6950X I've had excellent stability at POST with my memory running at it's rated 3000 speed. The 5960X was hit or miss on every reboot.


----------



## Gunslinger.

New member of the RVE family


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> New member of the RVE family


http://www.overclock.net/t/1613430/official-asus-rampage-v-edition-10-owners-thread/420_20#post_25860825


----------



## Kimir

It even has the rgb TZ


----------



## mistershan

Can anyone please help me with this? It's really important as I am on a job now that I need to attach a thunderbolt device.

"I have an Asus Thunderbolt card installed in my machine but no thunderbolt devices seem to be working. Is there something in the bios that needs to activate it? If so, where would that be? Of course I have the Rampage Extreme V."


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Can anyone please help me with this? It's really important as I am on a job now that I need to attach a thunderbolt device.
> 
> "I have an Asus Thunderbolt card installed in my machine but no thunderbolt devices seem to be working. Is there something in the bios that needs to activate it? If so, where would that be? Of course I have the Rampage Extreme V."


Haven't tried to use it, so I have nothing, but have you checked over here:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?55082-Thunderbolt-on-Rampage-V-Extreme-Requirements-How-To-Help


----------



## Th0rHere

Okay, so this is be racking my brain for the last 2 days and honestly have no clue what's going on. There is a bit of story here so hopefully anyone with the patence to help can figuire this out.I posted the same on the ROG forums, but hoping we can solve this together.

My computer specs

Rampage V Extreme
5960x
Corsair vengence 4 x 4GB DDR4.

2 x Sanddisk SSD in RAID0

Okay, so my overclock on that was 4.480Mhz with BCLK at 128Mhz. RAM was running 2816Mhz due to a small increase in BLCK at 128 over 125Mhz. Volts and Temps were perfectly grand and that overclock was running the same on my last r5e which was RMA nearly a year ago. Everything was buttery smooth.

So I got a m.2 NVME Hynix SSD and deided to throw that into the board and reinstall Windows 10 on it.I figuired this was a good time to update the Bios on the board as it was running something like 1701 or so, and 3501 was released. I had a good few problems with updating the BIOS, as it kept getting random BIOS updating loops, but eventually I just grabbed the BIOS again and used Flashback method to update it. The loop stopped and everytihng was sort of stable.

Upon my investigation into installing a PCIE NVME SSD, alot of people were suggeting disabiling CSM before install, i tried this, but sadly I got a notice that my VGA card didn't support it UEFI and it was renabled. I remembered that I read someone updated the bios from AMD as it now included UEFI support for the Fury X. So I grabbed the new BIos and flashed it with ATIFlash.

Once that was flashed, I still got notice about the VGA not support it, so I flashed it again, and then verfied that it was the new BIOS. I figured the support was perfect, and since CSM didn't really cause any issues, I left it on. I was getting some b2 error codes on boot, which is regards to option rom, which I kept enabled since my previous SSD's were in RAID0.

Now this is where things get interesting.

I installed Windows 10,and everything was perfect. I left everything on the board as stock while I was setting up and once everything was running okay, I started putting in my overclock again. Now again, everything seemed okay at first.

I was gearing up to play some ghost recon wilands, and then got a BSOD. Figuired perhaps the overclocks weren't perfect with the new BIOS, I tried tweaking them and even got as far as simply lowering them and the volts and got it pretty stable with realbench, with no bsod.

However the moment I played a Youtube video, the computer bsod, with a good few graphical errors on screen. I did get some BSOD while trying to fine tune the overclock again, but most were just complete freezes.

I have swtiched everytihng to optmized defaults, and i still get a BSOD the moment I run 3dmark. I never overclocked the Fury X.I have now even switched to the other BIOS on the Fury X, and yet it still occurs.

TLDR>

Updated motherboard BIOS.
Updated GPU Bios.
Installed PCIE m.2 SSD

Getting BSODs on stock if I run anything graphical, Real bench seemed fine on stress test, even with a 4.2GHz overclock, but YouTube video cause crash.

HELP ME..


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Haven't tried to use it, so I have nothing, but have you checked over here:
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?55082-Thunderbolt-on-Rampage-V-Extreme-Requirements-How-To-Help


That's scary...wow. All of them have so many problems...but my problem is basic. It is not even coming up under Universal Serial Bus Controllers in Device manager. Does that mean it wasn't plugged in properly by the people who built my computer? For PCI slot devices is there something in the bios you need to enable first?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> That's scary...wow. All of them have so many problems...but my problem is basic. It is not even coming up under Universal Serial Bus Controllers in Device manager. Does that mean it wasn't plugged in properly by the people who built my computer? For PCI slot devices is there something in the bios you need to enable first?


Generally no, no specific PCI config you need to do...

I've not seen any enable for thunderbolt in the bios.

There is a page in the bios that shows you the current state of PCIe devices. You could check there to see if the device is reporting errors to the BIOS?

BTW, I am reasonably sure (though again, I haven't used TB) that it won't show up in USB, but rather in "system devices". So, you might poke around and see if it shows up there.

As always, re-seating cards and plugs (with the system off and unplugged) is a good place to start.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0rHere*
> 
> Okay, so this is be racking my brain for the last 2 days and honestly have no clue what's going on. There is a bit of story here so hopefully anyone with the patence to help can figuire this out.I posted the same on the ROG forums, but hoping we can solve this together.
> 
> My computer specs
> 
> Rampage V Extreme
> 5960x
> Corsair vengence 4 x 4GB DDR4.
> 
> 2 x Sanddisk SSD in RAID0
> 
> Okay, so my overclock on that was 4.480Mhz with BCLK at 128Mhz. RAM was running 2816Mhz due to a small increase in BLCK at 128 over 125Mhz. Volts and Temps were perfectly grand and that overclock was running the same on my last r5e which was RMA nearly a year ago. Everything was buttery smooth.
> 
> So I got a m.2 NVME Hynix SSD and deided to throw that into the board and reinstall Windows 10 on it.I figuired this was a good time to update the Bios on the board as it was running something like 1701 or so, and 3501 was released. I had a good few problems with updating the BIOS, as it kept getting random BIOS updating loops, but eventually I just grabbed the BIOS again and used Flashback method to update it. The loop stopped and everytihng was sort of stable.
> 
> Upon my investigation into installing a PCIE NVME SSD, alot of people were suggeting disabiling CSM before install, i tried this, but sadly I got a notice that my VGA card didn't support it UEFI and it was renabled. I remembered that I read someone updated the bios from AMD as it now included UEFI support for the Fury X. So I grabbed the new BIos and flashed it with ATIFlash.
> 
> Once that was flashed, I still got notice about the VGA not support it, so I flashed it again, and then verfied that it was the new BIOS. I figured the support was perfect, and since CSM didn't really cause any issues, I left it on. I was getting some b2 error codes on boot, which is regards to option rom, which I kept enabled since my previous SSD's were in RAID0.
> 
> Now this is where things get interesting.
> 
> I installed Windows 10,and everything was perfect. I left everything on the board as stock while I was setting up and once everything was running okay, I started putting in my overclock again. Now again, everything seemed okay at first.
> 
> I was gearing up to play some ghost recon wilands, and then got a BSOD. Figuired perhaps the overclocks weren't perfect with the new BIOS, I tried tweaking them and even got as far as simply lowering them and the volts and got it pretty stable with realbench, with no bsod.
> 
> However the moment I played a Youtube video, the computer bsod, with a good few graphical errors on screen. I did get some BSOD while trying to fine tune the overclock again, but most were just complete freezes.
> 
> I have swtiched everytihng to optmized defaults, and i still get a BSOD the moment I run 3dmark. I never overclocked the Fury X.I have now even switched to the other BIOS on the Fury X, and yet it still occurs.
> 
> TLDR>
> 
> Updated motherboard BIOS.
> Updated GPU Bios.
> Installed PCIE m.2 SSD
> 
> Getting BSODs on stock if I run anything graphical, Real bench seemed fine on stress test, even with a 4.2GHz overclock, but YouTube video cause crash.
> 
> HELP ME..


thanks for the detail! A single FuryX - in slot 1, right? If yes, Use DDU to clean all AMD drivers from the OS install. Reinstall the most recent AMD drivers... or have you done this already? Eg, reinstall the driver after flashing the vBios.


----------



## Th0rHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks for the detail! A single FuryX - in slot 1, right? If yes, Use DDU to clean all AMD drivers from the OS install. Reinstall the most recent AMD drivers... or have you done this already? Eg, reinstall the driver after flashing the vBios.


I flashed the Vbios before installing a fresh Windows 10 on the new M.2 SSD. I downlloaded the lastest AMD drivers after I had Windows 10 installed.

I have now even switced back to my old SSD's (Raid0) and running stock everything and as soon as I run 3dmark the comptuer crashed again. The only common factor is the bios on the motherboard. Going to see if flashing back to an older version helps. Honestly can't think of anything else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0rHere*
> 
> I flashed the Vbios before installing a fresh Windows 10 on the new M.2 SSD. I downlloaded the lastest AMD drivers after I had Windows 10 installed.
> 
> I have now even switced back to my old SSD's (Raid0) and running stock everything and as soon as I run 3dmark the comptuer crashed again. The only common factor is the bios on the motherboard. Going to see if flashing back to an older version helps. Honestly can't think of anything else.


I've run 1701 and 3501 on the board, not seen this issue. But my favorite is 1701. Try flashback to 1701... may help (do not interrupt the bios updates that will occur after flashing).
That said, if you have another gfx card, I'd try that first. More likely that the GPU is causing the system to fail when entering 3d mode (for any 3d mark bench).


----------



## dVeLoPe

any other ideas as to what to do to remove my gtx 1080?


----------



## mus1mus

Wrong thread eh?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wrong thread eh?


Hello

Right thread. I guess it's assumed that all of us will keep track of individual posts going back 1 to 2 months. Anyway this question has already been answered.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Right thread. I guess it's assumed that all of us will keep track of individual posts going back 1 to 2 months. Anyway this question has already been answered.


Ohh. My bad









BTW, my b0 issue turned out to be a dead CPU.


----------



## crunkazcanbe

Quick question does this motherboard support the Xeon V4 CPUs aka Broadwell-EP ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkazcanbe*
> 
> Quick question does this motherboard support the Xeon V4 CPUs aka Broadwell-EP ?


check the on-line QVL.


----------



## Tuscany123

Sorry for bringing back the topic, but I also broke mine heat pipe ... tho I don't really care as with the 5960x I won't change for at least 2 years or more but still - any idea if I can buy the headpipe from somewhere? I just want to be sure that after I upgrade I will able to sell/reuse the mb after that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuscany123*
> 
> Sorry for bringing back the topic, but I also broke mine heat pipe ... tho I don't really care as with the 5960x I won't change for at least 2 years or more but still - any idea if I can buy the headpipe from somewhere? I just want to be sure that after I upgrade I will able to sell/reuse the mb after that.


Hello

The heat pipe assembly is not a user replaceable item so is not available for purchase.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The heat pipe assembly is not a user replaceable item so is not available for purchase.


You might ask around here and ROG among people who put a full-board water block on and removed the VRM heat-sinks. They required that you remove the two heat-sink blocks, though I restored the rear shroud after separating them to cover the I/O.


----------



## Vlada011

HELP! HELP! HELP!

I set 1.200V for CPU Core Voltage and 1.200V CPU Cache Voltage, both Adaptive.
That mean if Power Plan is Balanced Frequency of CPU and Cache and Voltage of both will drop.
CPU Clock is 4.2 GHz (42) and Cache is Min 24 Max 40.
Should I decrese voltage for Cache?

I didn't had stability problems, and If I don't need to change I would leave these settings.


----------



## KedarWolf

I think CPU is okay Adaptive but cache should be Offset.


----------



## Vlada011

Why what that mean Offset, what''s difference?


----------



## Kimir

Simply put, adaptive voltage for cache does not work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Why what that mean Offset, what''s difference?


Hello

Perhaps you should spend a bit of time learning your system and less time spamming the Intel forums with misplaced praise for AMD.


----------



## mus1mus

That is something new.


----------



## Vlada011

I never have need to keep voltage on offset.
I always keep only very mid OC, and didn't need for manual or offset voltage.
Most of time everything worked on default or 50-100mV and best option was to set adaptive.
Better than board to increase voltage alone. Manual I didn;t used because I want to keep sometimes on 0.800V in idle and only under load to increase clock and voltage.
I never used offset.

It's little stupid because Adaptive voltage not work for Cache.
If I set on Auto I suppose Voltage will go above 1.200V. I will set manual to 1.200V.
I changed stupid blck, because if I leave 100 CPU-Z and similar softwares see 4.199MHz not 4.200MHz.
But if I set 100.1 than everything is OK and I have normal number of 4.200MHz.



I hear that Adaptive voltage not work if blck is changed, but still work and voltage drop in idle, 1200MHz 0.800V.
Because computer is mostly in High Performance Power Plan than Manual 1.200V Cache Voltage will not be problem.

I notice Adaptive Core Voltage add 12mV more than set in BIOS, with Manual not, much less almost perfectly match as in BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Perhaps you should spend a bit of time learning your system and less time spamming the Intel forums with misplaced praise for AMD.


^^ This !!


----------



## PipJones

Help!

I've just added a 3rd 980 to my setup, twice ...

The first card ran for a couple of hours and then blew up. Seriously. Running the Heaven benchmark, full power off and a burning smell after a couple of minutes. Fortunately it didn't take anything else with it.

I've replaced it, all appears well - but - i'm not getting the same performance. The link below shows firestrike test 3x vs 3x SLI, current "new" card vs old "card that blew up"

Overall score difference: 25676 - 23815 = 1861 (7.8%)
Graphics score difference: 38472 - 33953 = 4519 (13.3%)

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12051448/fs/12018931#

Core clock is not hitting boost. Manually adjusting dropped the score!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12051448/fs/12042383/fs/12018931

Overall score difference: 25676 - 23881 = 1795 (7.5%)
Graphics score difference: 38472 - 33702 = 4770(14.2%)

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## shampoo911

New BIOS... Straight from the oven...

BIOS 3504

RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3504
1.Improve System Performance.
2.Improved DRAM compatibility
3.Fixed TPM issue
4.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
5.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.

Copied straight from the ASUS Rampage V Extreme website


----------



## lukex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> New BIOS... Straight from the oven...
> 
> BIOS 3504
> 
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3504
> 1.Improve System Performance.
> 2.Improved DRAM compatibility
> 3.Fixed TPM issue
> 4.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
> 5.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.
> 
> Copied straight from the ASUS Rampage V Extreme website


I tried it on my second bios and it kept getting a cl.dll BSOD(win10).


----------



## PipJones

Just in case anyone ever experiences the same thing.

The issue was a poorly seated HSF on the new GPU.

Temperatures were hitting the 90's, observed with AIDA statistics from SST.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Help!
> 
> I've just added a 3rd 980 to my setup, twice ...
> 
> The first card ran for a couple of hours and then blew up. Seriously. Running the Heaven benchmark, full power off and a burning smell after a couple of minutes. Fortunately it didn't take anything else with it.
> 
> I've replaced it, all appears well - but - i'm not getting the same performance. The link below shows firestrike test 3x vs 3x SLI, current "new" card vs old "card that blew up"
> 
> Overall score difference: 25676 - 23815 = 1861 (7.8%)
> Graphics score difference: 38472 - 33953 = 4519 (13.3%)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12051448/fs/12018931#
> 
> Core clock is not hitting boost. Manually adjusting dropped the score!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12051448/fs/12042383/fs/12018931
> 
> Overall score difference: 25676 - 23881 = 1795 (7.5%)
> Graphics score difference: 38472 - 33702 = 4770(14.2%)
> 
> Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> New BIOS... Straight from the oven...
> 
> BIOS 3504
> 
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME BIOS 3504
> 1.Improve System Performance.
> 2.Improved DRAM compatibility
> 3.Fixed TPM issue
> 4.Add in turn-off function of LED under S3/S4/S5 status.
> 5.Fixed Samsung device (SM961, printer) issues.
> 
> Copied straight from the ASUS Rampage V Extreme website


Anyone got this running with DDR4-3000 or DDR4-3200? Did the settings copy from earlier BIOS ok?

I'm still on 3402 and read a few reports that 3501 did not work well with DDR4-3000/3200.


----------



## Kimir

You can never keep old settings (import I mean) with different bios rev.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can never keep old settings (import I mean) with different bios rev.


Yeah, I know this ... maybe I should rephrase the question?

"If you manually re-enter the same settings from you previous BIOS settings ... blah blah blah"


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Anyone got this running with DDR4-3000 or DDR4-3200? Did the settings copy from earlier BIOS ok?
> 
> I'm still on 3402 and read a few reports that 3501 did not work well with DDR4-3000/3200.


No issue so far with 3501 and 3200CAS14 (TridentZ)

Have not tried 3504 yet.

As Kimir says, don't even try to copy settings from one to the next even if it lets you. Write them down. Fill them back in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yeah, I know this ... maybe I should rephrase the question?
> 
> "If you manually re-enter the same settings from you previous BIOS settings ... blah blah blah"


I would not expect bios settings to be identical between bios versions. They may be, but not necessarily. Also, is there some feature in the new bios you need? If not, why update? I've had every bios released on this board, and have yet to find one that works better than 1701.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would not expect bios settings to be identical between bios versions. They may be, but not necessarily. Also, is there some feature in the new bios you need? If not, why update? I've had every bios released on this board, and have yet to find one that works better than 1701.


No new features, but, I believe that there was another improvement in RAM benchmark performance?

My kit @home is not used for anything professional or serious. I find squeezing a little extra out of existing kit quite rewarding.

It may sound trivial to some, but, for me, it is a hobby.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No new features, but, I believe that there was another improvement in RAM benchmark performance?
> 
> My kit @home is not used for anything professional or serious. I find squeezing a little extra out of existing kit quite rewarding.
> 
> It may sound trivial to some, but, for me, it is a hobby.


yeah, that has a lot to do with the specific ram kit being used and whether or not the bios improvements are neutral, help or hinder any specific objective with the ram. I've had very good performance with 1701. Other hardware configurations may do better with other later versions. I tried...


----------



## mistershan

Hi guys I have 4 slots full of 32 gigs of ram. After Effects is eating all of it pretty much and kinda slow. I want to go to 64 gigs. Our mobo has 8 slots right? So I should be able to slide these in? This is the exact 32gig kit I already have in it.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/446300/Ballistix_Sport_LT_32GB_4_x_8GB_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_CL16_Quad_Channel_Desktop_Memory


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that has a lot to do with the specific ram kit being used and whether or not the bios improvements are neutral, help or hinder any specific objective with the ram. I've had very good performance with 1701. Other hardware configurations may do better with other later versions. I tried...


I do get where you're coming from: If it's not broke, don't fix it.

Looking over at the rog thread there are a few people complaining about the new BIOS's not supporting 3000+ RAM ... and a few saying it does ....









The jury is still out ... not tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I do get where you're coming from: If it's not broke, don't fix it.
> 
> Looking over at the rog thread there are a few people complaining about the new BIOS's not supporting 3000+ RAM ... and a few saying it does ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jury is still out ... not tonight, maybe tomorrow.


Hello

As the more obscure memory settings often change between BIOS versions the jury needs to weigh the capabilities of those complaining before reaching a decision.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As the more obscure memory settings often change between BIOS versions the jury needs to weigh the capabilities of those complaining before reaching a decision.












Very well put Sir.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Hi guys I have 4 slots full of 32 gigs of ram. After Effects is eating all of it pretty much and kinda slow. I want to go to 64 gigs. Our mobo has 8 slots right? So I should be able to slide these in? This is the exact 32gig kit I already have in it.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/446300/Ballistix_Sport_LT_32GB_4_x_8GB_DDR4-2400_PC4-19200_CL16_Quad_Channel_Desktop_Memory


mixing kits may not be as simple as 'sliding them in'. MIxed kits may or may not work together since they were not binned as a working kit. If you want 64GB, sell what you have and buy a single kit. May save a bunch of headaches.


----------



## mistershan

Hey guys I have a problem. Micro center didn't connect my thunderbolt card to my mobo when it was assembled for me. I am trying to do that now but my second video card is blocking the TB_Header port and I don't even think the cable is long enough. It's an Asus thunderbolt card made around the same time as the mobo. I don't get why they put it that high up and so far. They didn't think people who buy a mobo this powerful wouldn't SLI? What are my options? Can I move the bottom card up a slot? Or it can't be that close to that first card? Also what kind of SLI bridge wouldn't I use if I did do that? ... Or can I remove the bottom card , plug in the thunderbolt card and have that wire be behind the card? Or could that melt ? Attached is a pic.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem. Micro center didn't connect my thunderbolt card to my mobo when it was assembled for me. I am trying to do that now but my second video card is blocking the TB_Header port and I don't even think the cable is long enough. It's an Asus thunderbolt card made around the same time as the mobo. I don't get why they put it that high up and so far. They didn't think people who buy a mobo this powerful wouldn't SLI? What are my options? Can I move the bottom card up a slot? Or it can't be that close to that first card? Also what kind of SLI bridge wouldn't I use if I did do that? ... Or can I remove the bottom card , plug in the thunderbolt card and have that wire be behind the card? Or could that melt ? Attached is a pic.


Which proc do you have. It determines which pcie lane is available. Why did you even have those people install it for you. Micro center has some knowledgeable employees but I've yet to find that many with indepth knowledge. You could of watched a 30min youtube video and learned what they know.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Which proc do you have. It determines which pcie lane is available. Why did you even have those people install it for you. Micro center has some knowledgeable employees but I've yet to find that many with indepth knowledge. You could of watched a 30min youtube video and learned what they know.


What is proc? You mean only certain lanes my video cards can go?


----------



## alancsalt

Processor determines the number of PCIe lanes you have. Not the same as number of slots. Different things. Anyway processor can limit the number of devices your PCIe slots can carry.

Make it easier for people to help. Put your rig in your sig.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> What is proc? You mean only certain lanes my video cards can go?


I have this board but I have't used it in a while. When i had sli I had in the slots you have them in right now. However, I recall depending on 28 lane or 40 lane cpu installed. One of the lanes is disabled. This is why I am asking you which cpu you have.


----------



## mistershan

Hey guys sorry. My computer is not running so I'm on my iPhone. I'll put the rig in my sig soon. Sorry! I didn't realize proc was processor.

i7 5820k , 2 x 1080s Asus Strix, 32gigs DDR 4 ram, and of course Asus Rampage Extreme V mobo.

Besides the PCI lanes issues, can video cards be that close to each other? Also, what about just putting the thunderbolt cable behind the video card? Is that not safe? I really don't understand why Asus but the TB slot behind where Video Cards would go.


----------



## mistershan

Sorry for double posting. I have new info. I removed my second card because it looks like I could slip that cable behind it but the tb header cable that came with My thunderbolt ex 2 doesn't fix with the rampage. It's a 9 pin cable and the Rampage has a 5 pin tb header. I'm so confused because at the time pc part picker and microcenter all said it was compatible. Now I know why they never connected it....what BS. I used micro center because I had no experience building pcs and at the time I needed a machine capable of editing 4K fast. Next time I'm definitely doing it myself. Or at least not leaving the store till I check if everything is working. At the time they gave me such a hard time when I wanted to check everything out. Totally took advantage of my naïveté...I looked and there is a new thunderbolt 3 card that is for x99 mobos. It's only 70 bucks and also has USB C on it. Should I give that a shot? How can I verify it will definitely work...or is there a 9 pin to a 5 pin cable or an adapter?







[/URL]


----------



## mistershan

Oh and this image is what is in our mobo. The 5 pin.


----------



## Jpmboy

page 1-19 in your manual:
you have a 28 lane CPU


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Oh and this image is what is in our mobo. The 5 pin.


What is the return policy? When did you buy this thing? IMO you need to reconsider what you plan on doing with this machine. Judging from your post your not a dyier enthusiast, something this board is geared towards. Also this board is a few years old by now and barley worth 200 second hand, Judging from your posts you spent too much on something you didn't need and also not worth it's current price point new.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone have experience with external radiators ? They do use fans right ?

I have a sth10 but was thinking if down sizing to a thermal take p5 with a 1080ti instead of taking 980ti and having a 480 in the case and then an external radiator.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What is the return policy? When did you buy this thing? IMO you need to reconsider what you plan on doing with this machine. Judging from your post your not a dyier enthusiast, something this board is geared towards. Also this board is a few years old by now and barley worth 200 second hand, Judging from your posts you spent too much on something you didn't need and also not worth it's current price point new.


The card is 2 years old. I just haven't had a job that needed a thunderbolt drive. I should have checked but I still feel like I should say something to them. Will the new one work?

I don't understand why I'm getting lectured about how I spent too much when I'm asking direct questions for help....

I did need the mobo. It wasn't that much more and I needed all the USB 3.0 ports because I have several drives plugged in at once. Plus what sold me on it was the really fast bus speed that allows you to edit up to 5k in real time. Editing in 4K requires a ton of horse power. The amount of money I made off the computer makes the cost of it seem like pennies. This computer has been better to me than 10k trash can Mac Pros I've worked on.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As the more obscure memory settings often change between BIOS versions the jury needs to weigh the capabilities of those complaining before reaching a decision.


Jury is back and finds in Asus favour.

I present exhibit (1) DDR4-3200 running in BIOS 3504





BIOS settings copied line for line from 3402

Minor improvement in memory read speed.


----------



## dVeLoPe

guys i have a question

i currently have a m2 960 pro that i want to install and i have to remove the video card to get to it

can i run my graphics card in the pcie 16/8 port #3 or would it only work with 2 cards installed?

if i move it down to that port i will be able to install the m2 and setup my spare ssd without having to purchase a spare video card thats smaller


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone have experience with external radiators ? They do use fans right ?
> 
> I have a sth10 but was thinking if down sizing to a thermal take p5 with a 1080ti instead of taking 980ti and having a 480 in the case and then an external radiator.


yes - they use fans.


----------



## Kimir

Unless you put them into bucket of ice. XD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Unless you put them into bucket of ice. XD











not that I know anyone who would do that.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone have experience with external radiators ? They do use fans right ?
> 
> I have a sth10 but was thinking if down sizing to a thermal take p5 with a 1080ti instead of taking 980ti and having a 480 in the case and then an external radiator.


My current setup is similar. I use an Aquareo 5 to control 9 Gentle Typhoons on a phobya 1080mm at the rear of the case, and 8x Akasa Piranha 480mm via PWM hub.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My current setup is similar. I use an Aquareo 5 to control 9 Gentle Typhoons on a phobya 1080mm at the rear of the case, and 8x Akasa Piranha 480mm via PWM hub.


I think you need a few more fans.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that I know anyone who would do that.


...hold my beer.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My current setup is similar. I use an Aquareo 5 to control 9 Gentle Typhoons on a phobya 1080mm at the rear of the case, and 8x Akasa Piranha 480mm via PWM hub.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a few more fans.
Click to expand...

Six 3000 rpm 120mm rad fans on my 360 rad, three 1600 rpm high flow 140mm fans on top of case, two high rpm 220mm fans front of case, one 140mm fan on top back panel, two 1600 rpm 140mm fans on bottom of case, two more 1600 rpm 140mm fans on back of case, not hooked up as cheap fan hub I bought pwm control never worked, and I've had two more 140mm on a bracket on the side that I'm not using until I get a working pwm fan hub.









More fans you say?









Edit: Love my Thermaltake Core X9 case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> ...hold my beer.



or... make beer then cool the rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Six 3000 rpm 120mm rad fans on my 360 rad, three 1600 rpm high flow 140mm fans on top of case, two high rpm 220mm fans front of case, one 140mm fan on top back panel, two 1600 rpm 140mm fans on bottom of case, two more 1600 rpm 140mm fans on back of case, not hooked up as cheap fan hub I bought pwm control never worked, and I've had two more 140mm on a bracket on the side that I'm not using until I get a working pwm fan hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fans you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Love my Thermaltake Core X9 case.


nope you're good.








(unless your ears pop when the rig fires up).


----------



## dVeLoPe

any updates? can i run 1x grahpics card on the 3rd red slot 16/8x so it clears my m2 ssd


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> any updates? can i run 1x grahpics card on the 3rd red slot 16/8x so it clears my m2 ssd


huh? I'm running SLI + m.2 + PCIE 750. what doesn't fit?
Maybe a pic would help understand what you have going on there.


----------



## dVeLoPe

if you see my 1080 is covering the m2 slot so i would like to run the card in the lower graphics port so i can re-do my drive setup


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> 
> if you see my 1080 is covering the m2 slot so i would like to run the card in the lower graphics port so i can re-do my drive setup


sure, you can temporary or permanently run your 1080 in slot 3 just switch off slot 1 with the PCIE switch... but, I run a sm951 under a titian maxwell pascal in slot 1. works fine.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> 
> if you see my 1080 is covering the m2 slot so i would like to run the card in the lower graphics port so i can re-do my drive setup


You can absolutely get the m.2 in and out under the card with a little care and patience. I've done it quite a few times under an SLI config. Granted that SLI is with water blocks, so it is more open, but with a single card, you should be able to slide the m.2 under the card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well the reasoning is because right now i only have a 240gb ssd but it has windows and all my files on it

i need to wipe the drive after i know the 960 has windows on it and is working but I might replace it with a bigger sized m2

either way i am upgrading my card to the iCX model and then within 3 months stepping up to the 1080Ti

so pretty much i dont want to have to take out the card multiple times incase i want to upgrade the m2 size

do i have to use the switch on the board or can i just plug it in the red slot above the cmos and it will work fine?

thanks (also if anyone knows how would i wipe my current windows install on my ssd without messing it up so I can use it as a storage drive)


----------



## Kimir

It's not like your card is watercooled here, removing it is quite simple in your case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> You can absolutely get the m.2 in and out under the card with a little care and patience. I've done it quite a few times under an SLI config. Granted that SLI is with water blocks, so it is more open, but with a single card, you should be able to slide the m.2 under the card.


yeah, I do this also... I just use a T-depressor to hold up the connector end as I slide it out. easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's not like your card is watercooled here, removing it is quite simple in your case.


I know - right?


----------



## lukex

Just a heads up to anyone trying the newer 3504 bios and using a M.2 drive, to check that if it is running at gen 3. Mine would stay at gen 2 despite tinkering with different settings while i was testing the bios for a week and when i swapped back to 3501 it was back at gen 3 no problem.

and also to the guy trying to install the M.2 drive without removing the graphics card, its not hard to do if you help the spring loaded plastic connector by pushing it down a little while trying to install under the graphics card.


----------



## Cyb3r

ok guys got a question been having some issues with my msi board and tempted between the rampage V and the rampage V 10y version bios wise which one would be more stable (i'm mainly looking to oc ofc







)

rampage V is 451 the rampage v 10y is 561


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> ok guys got a question been having some issues with my msi board and tempted between the rampage V and the rampage V 10y version bios wise which one would be more stable (i'm mainly looking to oc ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> rampage V is 451 the rampage v 10y is 561


The R5E is as good as the R5E10, just missing some bells and whistles. egt, as far as driving at HWE or BWE OC, theY work nearly identically. I have both (running side by side).


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The R5E is as good as the R5E10, just missing some bells and whistles. egt, as far as driving at HWE or BWE OC, theY work nearly identically. I have both (running side by side).


Only 4 fan control points and no support for ASUS fan extension is driving me a little nuts...

2 pumps, 2 rads and case fans. I really need 5.

I've probed the GPUs and control its pump and rad fans off that temp. It's working, but I'd much rather have had better control.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Only 4 fan control points and no support for ASUS fan extension is driving me a little nuts...
> 
> 2 pumps, 2 rads and case fans. I really need 5.
> 
> I've probed the GPUs and control its pump and rad fans off that temp. It's working, but I'd much rather have had better control.


Understandable, but I really do not use the fan headers for rads etc on either board.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Understandable, but I really do not use the fan headers for rads etc on either board.


Yeah, I'm pushing the envelope of what this case can hold and I knew that. I have a larger obsidian case that I had a 420 + 280 setup, which could handle just setting the fans to 40% and leaving them, but I like this form factor better for a few reasons:
(squint a little - those 1080s were happy as clams in there, but 1080ti OC'd in there now roughly doubled the wattage):


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pushing the envelope of what this case can hold and I knew that. I have a larger obsidian case that I had a 420 + 280 setup, which could handle just setting the fans to 40% and leaving them, but I like this form factor better for a few reasons:
> (squint a little - those 1080s were happy as clams in there, but 1080ti OC'd in there now roughly doubled the wattage):


Yeah, I use external fan controllers like the koolance and Aquaero for rad fans, pumps etc.. Case fans are fine off the board.
lol - that tubing looks familiar.. Tygon?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, I use external fan controllers like the koolance and Aquaero for rad fans, pumps etc.. Case fans are fine off the board.
> lol - that tubing looks familiar.. Tygon?


Sheesh no... What sort of monster do you think I am?









Primochill if memory serves.

Do you control those withan application in windows or direct temp probes? This needs to run linux which won't have access to some of that functionality without more hacking than I care to do or have time to do. So, best option for me is BIOS fan curves.

Re tubing... I plan to do hard line eventually, but between the 3 machines I have water cooled and moving parts from here to there, nothing is ever in one place long enough to get around to cutting hard-line...


----------



## kael13

Hey guys, hoping someone is able to help me out quickly.

So I think my OS is rejecting my overclock quite severely - after a normal restart it won't boot, even after a complete CMOS wipe on the motherboard. Here's the kicker; my overclock is applied through AI Suite III (stupid, I know.)

I can boot a Windows 10 Diagnostics tool USB I created, however. So what I'm asking is, is it likely that Windows is trying to apply an overclock at boot which is then causing it to fail? Can I go through the system/startup files of my Windows install and remove what might be applying the overclock?

Failing this, yes I know I can probably just do an OS reinstall, but was hoping to save some time, or at least boot long enough to create a recovery USB and do a full reinstall.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hey guys, hoping someone is able to help me out quickly.
> 
> So I think my OS is rejecting my overclock quite severely - after a normal restart it won't boot, even after a complete CMOS wipe on the motherboard. Here's the kicker; my overclock is applied through AI Suite III (stupid, I know.)
> 
> I can boot a Windows 10 Diagnostics tool USB I created, however. So what I'm asking is, is it likely that Windows is trying to apply an overclock at boot which is then causing it to fail? Can I go through the system/startup files of my Windows install and remove what might be applying the overclock?
> 
> Failing this, yes I know I can probably just do an OS reinstall, but was hoping to save some time, or at least boot long enough to create a recovery USB and do a full reinstall.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Boot into diag mode one way or another - make your changes:
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2294-boot-advanced-startup-options-windows-10-a.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Sheesh no... What sort of monster do you think I am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primochill if memory serves.
> 
> Do you control those withan application in windows or direct temp probes? This needs to run linux which won't have access to some of that functionality without more hacking than I care to do or have time to do. So, best option for me is BIOS fan curves.
> 
> Re tubing... I plan to do hard line eventually, but between the 3 machines I have water cooled and moving parts from here to there, nothing is ever in one place long enough to get around to cutting hard-line...


Lol - I use as much tygon as possible.








Both controllers use temp and flow probes that connect to the unit or via WMI from any sensor the OS can read (any AID64 sensor for example). I use in-line temp sensors and flow sensors to control fans and pumps so that they react to conditions. The aquacomputer software is simply amazing... but the AQ6 can be run autonomously without any software via it's remote or built-in control buttons (same for the new koolance controller.
I don;t build too many case systems, - this is a recent one:





That green LED by the res will change color based on water temperature (or what ever you want). green - yellow - red.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pushing the envelope of what this case can hold and I knew that. I have a larger obsidian case that I had a 420 + 280 setup, which could handle just setting the fans to 40% and leaving them, but I like this form factor better for a few reasons:
> (squint a little - those 1080s were happy as clams in there, but 1080ti OC'd in there now roughly doubled the wattage):


Get some PWM fan splitters, I think mine are Swiftech. As long as all the fans plugged into a splitter are the same, the board header thinks it's a single fan (I don't think the fans have to be identical to work, just the speed may be different if the RPM/volt is different). 8 fans per splitter/header, and the RVE has 3 sets of headers besides the pump headers, all controllable via BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Get some PWM fan splitters, I think mine are Swiftech. As long as all the fans plugged into a splitter are the same, the board header thinks it's a single fan (I don't think the fans have to be identical to work, just the speed may be different if the RPM/volt is different). 8 fans per splitter/header, and the RVE has 3 sets of headers besides the pump headers, all controllable via BIOS.


as long as you stay under 1 amp including spin-up.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Get some PWM fan splitters, I think mine are Swiftech. As long as all the fans plugged into a splitter are the same, the board header thinks it's a single fan (I don't think the fans have to be identical to work, just the speed may be different if the RPM/volt is different). 8 fans per splitter/header, and the RVE has 3 sets of headers besides the pump headers, all controllable via BIOS.


Oh, I have splitters galore - powered by molex, so the MB is just doing control voltage, not power.

The issue is the # of independent control channels.

If I could use my ASUS extension boards that I have for my X99Pros, I could do:
1. CPU PWM pump (based on CPU temp)
2. GPU PWM pump (based on TSensor_1)
3. CPU PWM fan (based on CPU temp)
4. GPU PWM fan (based on TSensor_1)
5. case PWM fans. (based on MB temp)

The RVE (not 10) only has 4 such channels. Not an issue of the number of fan headers so much as how they are controlled.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as long as you stay under 1 amp including spin-up.


As cekim notes, they are powered off a Molex or SATA power cable - the header only deals with the signal based on the RPM of one fan, as far as the mobo is concerned it's one fan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> As cekim notes, they are powered off a Molex or SATA power cable - the header only deals with the signal based on the RPM of one fan, as far as the mobo is concerned it's one fan.


yep... but you didn't mention a molex connection. anywho.... fans work fine off the the MB.


----------



## nintari

Needing help from fellow RVE owners









a while back the electric bills in my area went up nearly 150% so I tried to save everywhere I could and put my system back to stock speeds, and even disabling SLI at times for longer gaming sessions. Now that my finances have stabilized a bit and my son is back off at college, and my daughter now working so less power is being used at my home... it was time to re-overclock my system

The problem is... I seem to be having a lot of issues lately with my board. At stock speeds & random times my system will just cut off and reboot itself. This can happen twice in a week or even not happen again for a month. my system is very clean when it comes to programs running and drivers installed. Only the basics are on / installed / running.

The second issue I have is drives seem to randomly disappear on boot. If I shut the system down completely and turn it back on the drive(s) show back up. The same drive can be installed in another system and consistently shows up with no issues.

More importantly I can not seem to get a stable overclock no matter what I do. I tried enabling XMP with everything stock at one point and the system can become unstable, reboot and tell me the overclocking has failed. Not to mention the random let's feed 1.8v in to the CPU bug I found out about with XMP on this board.

One more thing that has started up recently... I've noticed a few times over the past few months certain USB ports seem to stop working unless I power off the system and power it back on.

Lastly...even at stock speeds.... I've always noticed benchmarks always seem to be lower than what I should be getting. For example on cinebench r15 x64 I should be somewhere around 1233 for my CPU (if I remember the chart correctly). Yet I typically only hit between 990-1070.

As for power configuration:

During my energy saving time I did enable the windows balanced power mode and allowed the CPU and system to down clock.

During my overclocking / performance times I set the system to high performance.

I'm not sure if my board has always been a little flakey and now it is just starting to fail more and more or what...I'm hoping this is not the case.

Moving on from the above, I wanted to try overclocking again because I noticed in a few games (Battlefield 1 primarily) my GPU usage was very low... when I increased the clock speed of my CPU the GPU usage went up quite a bit. I never really thought I would be that CPU limited with a 5930k lol. However I always seem to get BSOD / lockups / crashes whenever I try to overclock and play BF1. When I have overclocked I typically did not mess with the cache multiplier, just core. It seems like at one point I had the system stable at 4.5GHz with about 1.25 V but I don't have those settings anymore since I tried multiple BIOS updates to see if I could stop the drives from disappearing and get the 3000MHz memory to work properly and stable with XMP

what advice would you give to start? should I avoid the 125 strap and stick with say 2400MHz memory speed / 100 strap? I tried 125 strap and 35 multiplier with 1.275V to start and so far it has not been stable. I think (dont have the system in front of me to look) I tried increasing the CPU input voltage to 1.2 to try to stableize? My plan was to find a stable clock, then slowly decrease voltage and test for an extended time, lower again test again etc etc until I find the right balance of as high as I can go without ridiculous load temps.

With the above btw at 4.375GHz it is running incredibly hot peaking at 73c sometimes while gaming (average of 65c)... not Aida 64 or prime or etc...gaming..... Keep in mind this is on a completely overkill watercooling setup that at stock speeds the same gaming session I peak at 50c with averages at 45c.

My specs:
Parvum L1.0 case
asus rampage v extreme
5930k
32GB Corsair dominator 3000MHz (kit specific for rve)
2x MSI GTX 1080 EK
Samsung SM951 OS drive
Samsung 1TB 850 EVO for misc data
2x Crucial 2TB SSD for games
Sound blaster Zx
EK EVO Supremacy x99 cpu block
3x 360mm 45mm thick Alpha cool rads
1x 480mm 45mm thick alphacool rad
Thermaltake Pacific D5 pump resivoir combo
15 Corsair SP120mm fans
Corsair ax1200i PSU
fan controller for all fans (model escapes me right now)
Windows 10 x64
1000W UPS for power protection
Asus ROG Swift
Corsair K70RGB
Logitech G900 Spectrum
Blue Yeti blackout Mic
Audiotechnica ATH-AD700X


----------



## mistershan

My computer has been just shutting down randomly. It seems to happen if there is a big video load like playing a video game and streaming a movie on the second screen...or when I am video editing in Premiere/AFX. However, it doesn't seem to be overheating and the fans all seem to work. Please keep in mind I am a total novice. I was a sole mac user and this is my first custom PC rig. I didn't even build it myself, I had Micro Center do it for me. Thanks in advance. My system is:

i75820k
2 x Asus Strix 1080s SLI
64gb Crucial DDR 4 2400 DIMM
Asus Rampage V Extreme ATX2011E
Crucial SSD 960 gb M500
Corsair AX1200I Digital ATX PSU
Corsair Hydro H105I Liquid Cool
Cool Master Storm Stryker Case

Could it be the bios? I haven't updated since July and there has been 3 new updates. Perhaps they fixed some compatibility issues with the 1080s since then? How often do you guys update the bios in your Mobos?

Also, could this be an over clocking issue? When I boot into the bios menus, it says the AI over clock tuner is set to Auto. So does that mean it may automatically over clocking?


----------



## nintari

The random shut off happens for me while in game or even on a loading screen with little GPU use.....I can't say I have seen it on the desktop or watching video. I typically run one monitor and occasionally plug in my 4k set as a second monitor or to play games while laying back in bed. The 4k set I had would do checks every now and then power itself on which would cause my main screen to black out lol.

I'm going to check for a BIOS update tonight to see what version I am on now and what version is out. Perhaps the 1080 is causing the issue in combo with this board (but it does seem like I had the issue with my TitanX cards as well)


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> The random shut off happens for me while in game or even on a loading screen with little GPU use.....I can't say I have seen it on the desktop or watching video. I typically run one monitor and occasionally plug in my 4k set as a second monitor or to play games while laying back in bed. The 4k set I had would do checks every now and then power itself on which would cause my main screen to black out lol.
> 
> I'm going to check for a BIOS update tonight to see what version I am on now and what version is out. Perhaps the 1080 is causing the issue in combo with this board (but it does seem like I had the issue with my TitanX cards as well)


Random Shutoff could be one quite a few things:
1. VR Protection detecting over-current due to OC (disable/check your voltage settings)
2. Bad overclock/missing setting that made it all work before (I do this all the time - forget to set this or that "magic" value after a bios wipe).
3. Bad PSU
4. Loose power connection (I had an ATX MB connector walk out "just enough") after a few times moving the box around
5. Bad CPU
6. Bad memory or memory OC.
7. any component improperly seated (PCIE, ram, cpu - make sure everything is connected).
8. dust that thing...

I ultimately had to exchange a 5930k that did this at stock settings. Intel did so happily, but I'll never know what was really wrong. I have since run 2 5960x and one 6950x (and the replacement 5930k) in the same board that would reboot spontaneously after a few days randomly regardless of load (did so particularly in deep idle).

So, the chip could be isolated as failing where other chips worked, but that's about all I know for sure...


----------



## nintari

The random shut off happens to me at stock, no OC on anything, no XMP, BIOS defaults.

All cables, cards and dimms are firmly seated.

I thought about the PSU...and thought about installing the corsair software to try to monitor all the rails / voltages etc to see if there is a correlation.

MEM Test shows no errors

I clean my system fairly regularly as I found out this case / watercooling setup tends to let dust in


----------



## mistershan

Nintari please do check your bios.

What is checking the VR settings? As in the voltage? Is that with over clocking or do you mean the performance settings?

I remember a while back I discovered my power save settings were set to "performance" and when I switched it back to balance the random shut offs seemed to stop. Recently I've been working in Avid Media Composer and that application forces you to turn on Performance settings. I turn it off when I'm not running Avid but I wonder if it's no coincidence the shut offs have been happening a lot since using Avid. Their coders suck. They only support specific builds usually, unlike Premiere that works on everything.

How can I check if it's my PSU or CPU?


----------



## mistershan

Also, Nintari, you have 1080s? Because so do I. Maybe this is a 1080 to Asus Rampage issue...


----------



## nintari

shutoffs happen for me reguarless of balanced or high performance mode in windows.

yes 1080s in SLI


----------



## mistershan

1080s SLI? Thats exactly what I have. Can anyone with our mobo and 1080s SLI confirm their system is fine? The last time I upgraded the bios was July. That was only a couple months into the 1080s life. Perhaps they have been updating compatibility. My system always improves stability wise every time I updated the bios but I'm always scared to do it.


----------



## mistershan

Also guys. I haven't done any cleaning on the system since 2014. Except maybe cleaning dust out of the vents on the case. Is this bad? Could that be causing it? I have no idea where to begin to clean it out. What supplies do I need? Links to Amazon would be great.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Also, Nintari, you have 1080s? Because so do I. Maybe this is a 1080 to Asus Rampage issue...


I ran my setup with 2x1080SLI since summer, no issue. Just switched to 2x1080ti SLI, still no issue, well, other than doubling the power/heat in the same cooling loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I ran my setup with 2x1080SLI since summer, no issue. Just switched to 2x1080ti SLI, still no issue, well, other than doubling the power/heat in the same cooling loop.


They run that much hotter?

(and yeah, SLI works fine - no idea what these guys got going on there).


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They run that much hotter?
> 
> (and yeah, SLI works fine - no idea what these guys got going on there).


So far, yes, definitely (though note OC):

Same loop - dedicated to the cards:
2x1080 @ 2100MHz @41-45C with fans and pumps on at nice and quiet speeds.

2x1080ti @ 1974 @ 55C (though it takes about an hour of gaming to get there) with fans and pumps running at something well above "nice and quiet".

Rad is getting unpleasant to hold your hand on it with 2x1080ti where it was just a little warm with the 1080's.

~130-150 vs ~170fps (very rough) in BF1 @ 1440p ultra through at those temps/clocks though - so not for nothing. Running a 144Hz monitor and debating a 165, so now I could drive that 165Hz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> So far, yes, definitely (though note OC):
> 
> Same loop - dedicated to the cards:
> 2x1080 @ 2100MHz @41-45C with fans and pumps on at nice and quiet speeds.
> 
> 2x1080ti @ 1974 @ 55C (though it takes about an hour of gaming to get there) with fans and pumps running at something well above "nice and quiet".
> 
> Rad is getting unpleasant to hold your hand on it with 2x1080ti where it was just a little warm with the 1080's.
> 
> ~130-150 vs ~170fps (very rough) in BF1 @ 1440p ultra through at those temps/clocks though - so not for nothing. Running a 144Hz monitor and debating a 165, so now I could drive that 165Hz.


NOt 100% sure 165 will do any different than 144. But worth a try.
lol - for the price of 1 180s then updrading to 1080Tus you coulda had TXPs.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt 100% sure 165 will do any different than 144. But worth a try.
> lol - for the price of 1 180s then updrading to 1080Tus you coulda had TXPs.


Gaming is a side-benefit. I'm using them for R&D.









Also, the 1080s now migrate into a double duty compute/vr rig in another room.

re: 165 - I can still see/measure click latency from 144 to 165 (screen change color to click time)


----------



## mistershan

What is everyone's bios? You can help us figure out what's wrong with ours.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> So far, yes, definitely (though note OC):
> 
> Same loop - dedicated to the cards:
> 2x1080 @ 2100MHz @41-45C with fans and pumps on at nice and quiet speeds.
> 
> 2x1080ti @ 1974 @ 55C (though it takes about an hour of gaming to get there) with fans and pumps running at something well above "nice and quiet".
> 
> Rad is getting unpleasant to hold your hand on it with 2x1080ti where it was just a little warm with the 1080's.
> 
> ~130-150 vs ~170fps (very rough) in BF1 @ 1440p ultra through at those temps/clocks though - so not for nothing. Running a 144Hz monitor and debating a 165, so now I could drive that 165Hz.


What is your cooling setup out of curiosity? I have same temps now on my sli 1080s as you did. I went overkill on my water-cooling but it is all in one loop instead of separate. Also not running push pull.


----------



## mistershan

Nintari I think it may just be a bios issue. I am looking now on the ROG forum and there is a guy who had crashes with his 1080ti. He thought it was his PSU but updating the bios fixed it. I am trying to talk to him to find out more but if we all can share what bios we are on that would be really helpful. I doubt it's cooling issues.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?87970-New-3402-Bios-for-Rampage-V-Extreme&p=642866&posted=1#post642866


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> What is your cooling setup out of curiosity? I have same temps now on my sli 1080s as you did. I went overkill on my water-cooling but it is all in one loop instead of separate. Also not running push pull.


3501 bios BTW
loop setup is pictured a page or so back - dedicated EK 280.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/10460#post_25981637

I have the same size rad and pump on the CPU (in a separate loop) and the total wattage the rad/fans can remove is irrelevant to the CPU. That rad barely gets warm despite the CPU tapping 69C under multi-hour load with averages around 60-65C.

The GPU loop on the other hand gets VERY warm.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt 100% sure 165 will do any different than 144. But worth a try.
> lol - for the price of 1 180s then updrading to 1080Tus you coulda had TXPs.


Oh and aside from my use of now both for R&D, the TIs are faster than Titans so...









I'll give them all a good home, don't worry.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They run that much hotter?
> 
> (and yeah, SLI works fine - no idea what these guys got going on there).


BTW - flashing the Strix bios into the 1080ti FE card has not only allowed me to run @ 2100, but has lowered temp output across the board... Scratching my head pretty hard on that one...


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 3501 bios BTW
> loop setup is pictured a page or so back - dedicated EK 280.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/10460#post_25981637
> 
> I have the same size rad and pump on the CPU (in a separate loop) and the total wattage the rad/fans can remove is irrelevant to the CPU. That rad barely gets warm despite the CPU tapping 69C under multi-hour load with averages around 60-65C.
> 
> The GPU loop on the other hand gets VERY warm.


Thank you for the bios info. I am on 3301 ... So what do you think that's it? Should I upgrade? Or did you upgrade solely to use the 1080ti?

Tonight I ran benchmarks all night on my video cards. The main card didn't go hotter than 77 degrees and the other was like 60 degrees. This was full blast. My cpu is a stable 45 degrees...So I don't think it's over heating...

Also...It didn't crash once today. This doesn't happen all the time...If this was my PSU wouldn't it be more frequently? For crashes once in a while wouldn't it be more likely that it's software related such as a bios?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Thank you for the bios info. I am on 3301 ... So what do you think that's it? Should I upgrade? Or did you upgrade solely to use the 1080ti?
> 
> Tonight I ran benchmarks all night on my video cards. The main card didn't go hotter than 77 degrees and the other was like 60 degrees. This was full blast. My cpu is a stable 45 degrees...So I don't think it's over heating...
> 
> Also...It didn't crash once today. This doesn't happen all the time...If this was my PSU wouldn't it be more frequently? For crashes once in a while wouldn't it be more likely that it's software related such as a bios?


I updated when I got new ram. The TI came after that, but I had been running 1080s prior to that on an older bios (don't recall which). I've not had a bios related reboot issue with any rev, but I've only updated now and then, so I might have missed a bad one?

As far as bad PSU, it can be completely intermittent as it can just be an inability to filter out noise coming from the wall socket for example. As components fail, they can just fail by producing or not filtering noise in the system.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I updated when I got new ram. The TI came after that, but I had been running 1080s prior to that on an older bios (don't recall which). I've not had a bios related reboot issue with any rev, but I've only updated now and then, so I might have missed a bad one?
> 
> As far as bad PSU, it can be completely intermittent as it can just be an inability to filter out noise coming from the wall socket for example. As components fail, they can just fail by producing or not filtering noise in the system.


Why would you need to update the bios for new ram? Do you think I should update mine to rule it out or is it too risky?

If my PSU is failing how could I even tell? I don't have the know how or the means to swap another one in. It would also be crazy throwing money at the problem when I don't even know if that's it.

What about Windows 10? Are you on Windows 10? Could it simply just be Windows 10 still having issues? I used to have worse problems with crashes and blue screens, but as Windows 10 keeps updating over time I get less and less of them. These crashes are the last of the issues I need to work out.


----------



## Kimir

1701 still running strong.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> They run that much hotter?
> 
> (and yeah, SLI works fine - no idea what these guys got going on there).
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - flashing the Strix bios into the 1080ti FE card has not only allowed me to run @ 2100, but has lowered temp output across the board... Scratching my head pretty hard on that one...
Click to expand...

Yeah, when Strix BIOS was uploaded by someone on overclock.net I took a huge chance on my Gigabyte 1080 Ti and flashed it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627212/how-to-flash-strix-1080-ti-bios-in-an-1080-ti-fe/0_20

2100 core sustained, +650 memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Oh and aside from my use of now both for R&D, the TIs are faster than Titans so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give them all a good home, don't worry.


In all the bench threads I manage, and on the bot... we're not seeing that the 1080Ti is faster that TXP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1701 still running strong.


^^ This. It's back on my R5E after replacing the 5960X via ITP. 1701 is pretty much the best bios IMHO.


----------



## mus1mus

Having used 1701 and other BIOS revs, I can only say that for 6C CPUs 3401 did manage to increase memory performance. Maybe not existent on 8C CPUs.

My results have shown way higher Reads and Writes since 3301 IIRC.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In all the bench threads I manage, and on the bot... we're not seeing that the 1080Ti is faster that TXP.


Was kidding - titans would be slightly better for compute as well.

I actually have use for 2 the sets of cards and have had utility in the mean time, so at the end of the day, I got more for my money than I would with 2 TXPs...


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Having used 1701 and other BIOS revs, I can only say that for 6C CPUs 3401 did manage to increase memory performance. Maybe not existent on 8C CPUs.
> 
> My results have shown way higher Reads and Writes since 3301 IIRC.


So you recommend I upgrade my bios? Is there documentation saying they worked on that is something they worked on? I can't ever find a detailed changelog for the bios updates.


----------



## Kimir

You can't find detail changelog because there is none.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can't find detail changelog because there is none.


ASUS_BIOS_Changelog.txt:
- So BIOS
- Very Stables
- Wow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> So you recommend I upgrade my bios? Is there documentation saying they worked on that is something they worked on? I can't ever find a detailed changelog for the bios updates.


IIRC this was on 3401.

Before that or 3301, I can't get my Reads to produce numbers higher than Writes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And my best stable numbers,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Was kidding - titans would be slightly better for compute as well.
> 
> I actually have use for 2 the sets of cards and have had utility in the mean time, so at the end of the day, I got more for my money than I would with 2 TXPs...


new full die TitanXp launched.. $1200.









https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/geforce-store/?ClickID=dwsmhszsn02r2kscsmnxkmhno02nn0whkymy


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new full die TitanXp launched.. $1200.


Yep saw that... same math as before applies. I'm good.









Nvidia really screwed over their top-end customers playing these sand-bag games this cycle. Heck, they might even screw over the upper-middle next by releasing a 2080 that beats a 1080ti.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yep saw that... same math as before applies. I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia really screwed over their top-end customers playing these sand-bag games this cycle. Heck, they might even screw over the upper-middle next by releasing a 2080 that beats a 1080ti.


ordered one.


----------



## mistershan

Okay I have some new info that might help...I remember a while back I was getting crashes and they were linked to the Asus programs they automatically install for you...Once I uninstalled them the crashes seemd to pretty much stop. My computer just crashed twice. First when I woke it up from sleep mode and then when I restarted it. The errors I got were "SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION what failed: Netio.sys" and "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA what failed: IOMap64.sys"

I googled and found most people with these issues said it was Asus software related. Driver issues. I was confused as I thought I uninstalled all of it...However, some stuff is still there I see. Here is what is in the Asus folder.... "Asus ROG Connect Plus" "Asus GPU TweakII" "Asus Boot Setting" "ROG Game First III" "ROG Ram DIsk" "Keybot" "MemTweakIt"

Should I be uninstalling ALL of it? I have read online these cause problems...So maybe this will solve ALL my problems. I am guessing this may be a novice mistake...


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IIRC this was on 3401.
> 
> Before that or 3301, I can't get my Reads to produce numbers higher than Writes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my best stable numbers,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3501 seems to do ok. I don't push memory to the bleeding edge because of size and the time it requires for me to tune.

From the 17xx series to the 3xxx series, I lost the ability to do 1T, but generally speaking things got better for me in terms of ease of setup.


Spoiler: Aida Results


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ordered one.


Just one? Weak...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Just one? Weak...


just one... today.


----------



## mistershan

I don't understand... I am asking really specific questions I need help with but mostly all that happens in here is people wondering what I am doing wrong and bragging about how awesome their rig is working for them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> I don't understand... I am asking really specific questions I need help with but mostly all that happens in here is people wondering what I am doing wrong and bragging about how awesome their rig is working for them.


are you asking whether uninstalling the AI software will fix the specific problem your rig is having? only way to know is to do it and see. you can always reinstall later. also, deleting the folders is not the way, use the AI uninstaller.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> I don't understand... I am asking really specific questions I need help with but mostly all that happens in here is people wondering what I am doing wrong and bragging about how awesome their rig is working for them.


Don't have an answer for you, sorry, no need to yell. I've not seen that problem, but never hurts to uninstall new things, roll back to a prior check-point and/or clean up your registry with a tool you trust to do so.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ordered one.


Dang it, I had to see this. I hadn't bought a card for the mITX rig yet, and a 2 slot blower was what I needed, so...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> I don't understand... I am asking really specific questions I need help with but mostly all that happens in here is people wondering what I am doing wrong and bragging about how awesome their rig is working for them.


Yeah, uninstall all that AI Suite stuff and see if it solves the problem. It doesn't cause problems for everybody - I installed it to enable the wifi on mine, never caused problems, but I never used the wifi and uninstalled it all just to be safe. It has caused problems for some, especially if you are using another system monitoring suite.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Don't have an answer for you, sorry, no need to yell. I've not seen that problem, but never hurts to uninstall new things, roll back to a prior check-point and/or clean up your registry with a tool you trust to do so.


Thanks...I wasn't yelling... Just trying to get attention..and a little jelly that you guys so casually can do all this cool stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yeah, uninstall all that AI Suite stuff and see if it solves the problem. It doesn't cause problems for everybody - I installed it to enable the wifi on mine, never caused problems, but I never used the wifi and uninstalled it all just to be safe. It has caused problems for some, especially if you are using another system monitoring suite.


Do I need some sort of program to make sure I fully install the Asus ware? I read somewhere that someone put it in safe mode and manually deleted the .sys files...Wait, so if I uninstall this stuff my wifi won't work? Which of the programs do they attach that to? I do use a direct connection but still disabling wifi is pretty hard core if Asus can't even get that right.

What about the bios...I guess that is my major questions since we all have the same mobo...Couldn't it only help to update it? If I do Ez Flash isn't it safe?

Should I even uninstall the GPU tweak? Isn't that a critical program to OC the video card?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 3501 seems to do ok. I don't push memory to the bleeding edge because of size and the time it requires for me to tune.
> 
> From the 17xx series to the 3xxx series, I lost the ability to do 1T, but generally speaking things got better for me in terms of ease of setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aida Results


You are on an 8C/16T CPU. The gains may not show.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm pretty sure I just uninstalled through Windows programs>uninstall. I think there was an empty folder left after I uninstalled, but I can't really remember. I don't have it any more, look in the AIsuite or Asus directory and see if there is an uninstaller in there.


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just uninstalled through Windows programs>uninstall. I think there was an empty folder left after I uninstalled, but I can't really remember. I don't have it any more, look in the AIsuite or Asus directory and see if there is an uninstaller in there.


What is your bios set too?

So you don't use anything to tweak your GPU since you uninstalled GPU tweak?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are on an 8C/16T CPU. The gains may not show.


10 and my memory usage frequently shows out-sized benefits of small improvements (large memory image, single application, lots of cache breaking, random access, etc...)

The hard part is it can take a while to convince myself it is stable. I've had setups that ran fine for hours before a random data corruption killed a number crunch run while twiddling with ram settings.

The new setup shown in that aida64 above has been very good. given a 9% gain in application performance for a 7% gain in advertised memory clock speed (which shouldn't produce linear effects anyways), it says my prior setup was hiding crc error/retries from me and robbing memory cycles.

I suspect I'm leaving some measurable gains on the table by not tweaking some more, but for now its fast and stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> What is your bios set too?
> 
> So you don't use anything to tweak your GPU since you uninstalled GPU tweak?


use msi afterburner. and please fill out rig builder so we know what gear you are working with. helps in answering questions.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> What is your bios set too?
> 
> So you don't use anything to tweak your GPU since you uninstalled GPU tweak?


My bios is the old 1502, I doubt you want to try to use my bios settings. And yes, as jpmboy suggests, use Afterburner for GPU control.


----------



## nintari

mistershan: didn't have a chance to check my BIOS revision, however my power offs are completely random and unexpected...it has no consistency. I have all asus software uninstalled and ran ccleaner after to try to clean a bit more... however that doesn't mean remnants weren't left behind. I also do not put my PC to sleep or let it use hibernation. I'm only at my house 3 or 4 days a week so I leave it off during those time periods.

cekim: speaking of BF1 I wanted to try to compare a few things with what you had seen on your 1080s. were you playing Multiplayer conquest / operations / frontlines with the 130-150 average on ultra? or did you have AA off, HBAO off and the rest to ultra? (if i remember correctly you also said 1440p 144hz correct?).... this does lead to discussion on this mobo I promise lol as if I remember correctly I think at ultra same settings with sig in rig I see 100-130.... I'll test again tonight though but this is with TAA off as the last patch caused issues with me running SLI and TAA (of course TAA is inherently crappy with SLI). Again I have felt like my system was not giving me the performance it should and this is another instance.

I did find one thread also showing how BF1 is only actively using 4 threads and cpu use is sporadic so I tried a suggested setting and seen my CPU use go waaaay up and work threads were more evenly dispersed amoung cores. It seems to effect higher that 4 core users check it out for yourself and see if it gains you any better performance doesn't require much time or effort. https://forums.battlefield.com/en-us/discussion/78291/i7-and-amd-users-see-here-for-performance-boost-possible-solution-to-geometry-and-texture-popping


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> cekim: speaking of BF1 I wanted to try to compare a few things with what you had seen on your 1080s. were you playing Multiplayer conquest / operations / frontlines with the 130-150 average on ultra? or did you have AA off, HBAO off and the rest to ultra? (if i remember correctly you also said 1440p 144hz correct?).... this does lead to discussion on this mobo I promise lol as if I remember correctly I think at ultra same settings with sig in rig I see 100-130.... I'll test again tonight though but this is with TAA off as the last patch caused issues with me running SLI and TAA (of course TAA is inherently crappy with SLI). Again I have felt like my system was not giving me the performance it should and this is another instance.


I typically play Opertations, TDM and Conquest in that order, though more Conquest lately.

130-150 is a rough blanket estimate for all of them on ultra. I would see higher numbers frequently and more so if I lowered AA (not off, just lower).

Yes, [email protected]

Those 2 cards are set to 2100 and dip to the upper-mid 2000's now and then.

I moved those cards to a 6700 that isn't OC'd and saw very similar performance. 100-130 is a big drop, I frequently set TCS to throttle the CPU to 4GHz to keep the system quiet as it did not drop much performance, so it would seem to take a lot to get you down to that.

I'm going to try to keep better track of some of these numbers over the next week or so on the 6700+2x1080 and 6950+2x1080ti, so if any of the above turns out to be wrong, but even a single 1080 for me produces 90-110 typical for BF1 if memory serves.

HB bridge?
BIOS show both cards in x16?
Clock rates? I see 5930k 4.6 - cache?
Any of those SSDs Raid? (CPU utilization not going nuts because of an issue there?)

You've got a sound card in your PCIe space that don't. I have a 10GbE card, but its disabled in windows - I only use it in linux. Both 1080s are x16 on the RVE (though not on the 6700K system of course).


----------



## mistershan

Nintari, sorry if you answered this already but what bios are you on? Also, how often do your crashes happen? Also, they don't happen only when you are gaming or watching a video? It happens completely randomly? What type of SLI bridge do you have? My SLI inspector is telling me to buy nvidias official one.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistershan*
> 
> Nintari, sorry if you answered this already but what bios are you on? Also, how often do your crashes happen? Also, they don't happen only when you are gaming or watching a video? It happens completely randomly? What type of SLI bridge do you have? My SLI inspector is telling me to buy nvidias official one.


Also, Nintari, I hadn't added 1 + 1 to get 2...

Your crashes could very well be a marginal memory kit which can cripple performance. Even if stressapp or HCL is not showing errors, DDR4 has enabled crc checks and retries so that there are silent (to you and the OS) duplicate requests for data happening on the bus when it detects a corruption that chew up bandwidth...

aid64 memory benchmark should show this and stressapp run for an hour could potentially elevate one of those corruptions to an unrecoverable error.


----------



## mistershan

So it turns out that I did uninstall all this Asus garbage a while ago but it didn't uninstall everything. So I reinstalled most of the apps and then used Revo Uninstaller to take them out. This time it seems to have cleaned all of the apps a lot better than Windows did. However, there is still some junk left over that I have no idea how to get rid of. For example, there is this strange folder called"VGA COM" that has all these ".sys" and ".dll" files, for the applications I was supposed to remove. Why are they still there and why are they in some weird folder? I googled and ca't find a VGA COM folder anywhere. I think it's important to get rid of these files, especially since iMap.sys comes up on the blue screens. Here is images of what is left in the folder. Please let me know what I should get rid of and how. Like do I need any of them? Like the fan control perhaps? Is it okay to still keep the Aura software? Without it I can't use my video cards LEDs...Thanks.


----------



## wildhorse

Does this board allow you to run both M.2 and U.2 drive without sacrificing performance of either? User guide says they share bandwidth with PCIEX8_4. MSI X99A Xpower Gaming Titanium has very similar layout and states that when both M.2 and U.2 are used, M.2 transfer rate is affected.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new full die TitanXp launched.. $1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/geforce-store/?ClickID=dwsmhszsn02r2kscsmnxkmhno02nn0whkymy


Oh... the trouble with our chart in benchmarks... the first titan X pascal, we both put "Titan XP", what are we gonna call that one? people are gonna get confused if we just put the "p" in lower case in there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh... the trouble with our chart in benchmarks... the first titan X pascal, we both put "Titan XP", what are we gonna call that one? people are gonna get confused if we just put the "p" in lower case in there.


I'm gonna use TXFp.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> I typically play Opertations, TDM and Conquest in that order, though more Conquest lately.
> 
> 130-150 is a rough blanket estimate for all of them on ultra. I would see higher numbers frequently and more so if I lowered AA (not off, just lower).
> 
> Yes, [email protected]
> 
> Those 2 cards are set to 2100 and dip to the upper-mid 2000's now and then.
> 
> I moved those cards to a 6700 that isn't OC'd and saw very similar performance. 100-130 is a big drop, I frequently set TCS to throttle the CPU to 4GHz to keep the system quiet as it did not drop much performance, so it would seem to take a lot to get you down to that.
> 
> I'm going to try to keep better track of some of these numbers over the next week or so on the 6700+2x1080 and 6950+2x1080ti, so if any of the above turns out to be wrong, but even a single 1080 for me produces 90-110 typical for BF1 if memory serves.
> 
> HB bridge?
> BIOS show both cards in x16?
> Clock rates? I see 5930k 4.6 - cache?
> Any of those SSDs Raid? (CPU utilization not going nuts because of an issue there?)
> 
> You've got a sound card in your PCIe space that don't. I have a 10GbE card, but its disabled in windows - I only use it in linux. Both 1080s are x16 on the RVE (though not on the 6700K system of course).


Played on front lines for a few hours last night. all settings at ultra 2560x1440 (no motion blur, FOV at 90) Finally have my CPU back overclocked but at 4.5GHz (5930k) 2400MHz 100 strap GTX 1080 SLI @ 2088MHZ core and 5300 mem (still experimenting) 110-130 fps with occasional dips down and up. TAA and HBAO disabled I gain about 10 fps. GPU use averaged 60-80% per gpu the only way I can get it to go up is if I use resolution scaling. Right now I use a mix of settings with resolution scaling up to 130-140% and average about 140-150fps. Everything set to low except mesh quality and resolution scaling set to 100% I get about 150-160fps...if I push resolution scaling up to 140% I still get the same fps....but higher GPU use.

I Ran Cinebench and while overclocked I got 1173... which is still below the baseline stock clock displayed in cinebench.

As for memory. I previously had a set of kingston HyperX predator or some such name 2400MHz 4x4GB and was getting the same results (random power offs happened then too). I thought possibly my memory was holding me back some which is why I said to hell with it and got the Dominator 32GB 3000MHz kit made for the RVE.

I kept the sound card as it was the absolute best for BF4 headphone surround.. combined with my headphones it was something that had to be heard to be believed (I converted a few others once they heard how it worked in person). BF1 is meh with sound but the surround still holds up ok (for some reason no matter what setting I use your own foot steps sound like they are behind you and when your character says something it has the same effect...so some sounds from there are even more off)

Cache I have not messed with yet on overclocking. Trying to re-find my optimal voltage settings first, and then mess with other aspects. any advice here would be appreciated!


----------



## nintari

been playing around for the past few days. it seems like no matter what I do my system does not like 125 strap I have been stable with 2400MHz memory default CAS settings 45 multi and 1.225 V (started at 1.3 and worked my way down) when I bench cinebench @ 4.5GHz I get 1283-1302. according to cinebench a stock 5930k should hit around 1272... this is with no other services or programs running. I haven't messed with cache yet, need to look in to what settings to use.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have this issue with a 5820k

i run it at stock it randomly restarts if i set it to 4ghz and change nothign else its fine

etc


----------



## mistershan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have this issue with a 5820k
> 
> i run it at stock it randomly restarts if i set it to 4ghz and change nothign else its fine
> 
> etc


Who wait? I have that processor. I have random restarts too. Does your computer just shut down and restart? Where do you set it to 4ghz? In the Bios menu? How would that possibly make it stable?


----------



## ssateneth

Does anyone experience an issue where they get a black screen but the computer still seems mostly functional? I've been doing some HCI memtest runs with my new 5960x, refurbished RVE from ASUS RMA, and new trident 4x16GiB kit, and often during testing, my monitors will refuse to turb on, claiming no signal. BUT. The numlock light still functions, though sometimes lagged; The hard drive activity light still flickers, teamviewer reports the PC is online, though does not fully connect, hanging at one of the steps. The memtest logs also indicate the memtest was still running AND runs normally, detecting errors when unstable and, with my most recent, no errors at all to 600% coverage.

It's a weird 'crash'. But I have not encountered it in any gaming or CPU multi-threaded tasks as of yet. CPU and cache speeds were set much lower speeds than normal for the purpose of ruling them out as issues during testing of finding my RAM's capabilities so I can dial in a fast 24/7 setting. Currently running DDR4-3200 13-14-12-24 2T, 481 tRFC, 11200 tREFI. I intend to bring tRFC down to about 250, tREFI up to 32767, and command rate 1T in the next few days.

I've disabled any sort of power saving (fully manual, c-states disabled) to see if it was a setting related to that. The next thing on the list was VGA related, though I don't have a replacement at the moment.


----------



## Kimir

I've had that. Graphic driver not responding and failing to recover, restart required. That's why for some time I used to disable the graphic card in device manager (no worries, you still have display) and kept on HCI, but now I don't bother with stressapptest.
I don't recall having this issue on recent driver, or is it just that I haven't run HCI on my HW-E rig since a while - no reasons to since I've settled down my daily settings.
Btw, don't bother with obscure timings, get 13-14-14-32 1T, 320ish tRFC, 22800 tREFI (twice the default here) and be done with it. I've tried lower tRFC, I can bring it down to 240 and pass 6h of GSAT, yet crash in some games after a few hours, same story with tREFI maxed out.


----------



## Vayne4800

So I have been stable on this OC for 3 years (like AIDA64 FPU, cache and Realbench 8 hour stable. Oh and +1800 on HCI memtest):

- CPU: 4200Mhz (42x100) @ 1.265V
- Uncore: 4000Mhz @ 1.255V
- 16GB 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.275V on 100Mhz STRAP.
- Agent is on auto (0.88v), Input Voltage: 1.90V, SVIDs disabled, Spread Spectrums disabled, VCCIOs at 1.1V, Speedstep disabled, FIVR Disabled and other setting at High Performance. BIOS ver. 1302.

It was stable with all the BIOS updates including 3504.

Now I bought 32GB DDR4 3000Mhz from Gskill 15-15-15-35-T2 with Hynix chips. Obviously the ram refused to work on strap 100 for obvious reasons. So I managed to get it on 125 working fine and it gave me HCI memtest of +1000%. Ofcourse I changed the multipliers to 125x34 (4250Mhz) and cache to be as it was before which is 4000Mhz. I even upped the Vcore and Vcache all the way up to 1.3v on both. I can barely do +2 hours of realbench now. The new bios even increases VCCIO CPU 1.05v to 1.25V if set on auto. I always had the Digi+ stuff on default minus the spread spectrum being disabled. I noticed there are a plathora of new settings since my last BIOS and medling with the BIOS. Already spend days trying to get this working, all because I wanted a bit of extra RAM. Hell, I even tried 100 strap and having the ram on 2666Mhz and similar old settings but it won't boot. I played with SA and still nothing. Now I am totally lost and feel this motherboard, bios, chipset are ****ton of headache and confusion than actual OC effort supporting...

Help...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So I have been stable on this OC for 3 years (like AIDA64 FPU, cache and Realbench 8 hour stable. Oh and +1800 on HCI memtest):
> 
> - CPU: 4200Mhz (42x100) @ 1.265V
> - Uncore: 4000Mhz @ 1.255V
> - 16GB 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1 @ 1.275V on 100Mhz STRAP.
> - Agent is on auto (0.88v), Input Voltage: 1.90V, SVIDs disabled, Spread Spectrums disabled, VCCIOs at 1.1V, Speedstep disabled, FIVR Disabled and other setting at High Performance. BIOS ver. 1302.
> 
> It was stable with all the BIOS updates including 3504.
> 
> Now I bought 32GB DDR4 3000Mhz from Gskill 15-15-15-35-T2 with Hynix chips. Obviously the ram refused to work on strap 100 for obvious reasons. So I managed to get it on 125 working fine and it gave me HCI memtest of +1000%. Ofcourse I changed the multipliers to 125x34 (4250Mhz) and cache to be as it was before which is 4000Mhz. I even upped the Vcore and Vcache all the way up to 1.3v on both. I can barely do +2 hours of realbench now. The new bios even increases VCCIO CPU 1.05v to 1.25V if set on auto. I always had the Digi+ stuff on default minus the spread spectrum being disabled. I noticed there are a plathora of new settings since my last BIOS and medling with the BIOS. Already spend days trying to get this working, all because I wanted a bit of extra RAM. Hell, I even tried 100 strap and having the ram on 2666Mhz and similar old settings but it won't boot. I played with SA and still nothing. Now I am totally lost and feel this motherboard, bios, chipset are ****ton of headache and confusion than actual OC effort supporting...
> 
> Help...


hey man, i think that there is still room for improvement... i know that cpu's dont behave the same, but it is worth a try:

cpu vcore: 1.21v
uncore: 1.2v

i tihink that temps will be reduced quite a bit...


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey man, i think that there is still room for improvement... i know that cpu's dont behave the same, but it is worth a try:
> 
> cpu vcore: 1.21v
> uncore: 1.2v
> 
> i tihink that temps will be reduced quite a bit...


Thanks for trying to help but the issue isn't with temperature.


----------



## Vayne4800

Dead thread?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Thanks for trying to help but the issue isn't with temperature.


I've not had enough trouble with 5960 or 5930 and 100BLK that I agree that "it should be obvious" why you were forced to 125.

I have seen with larger amount of memory 64-128G @3000 SA needs to be adjusted up from Auto on HWE.

On HW, 128G required 1.2v SA 64G required less. Honestly "auto" has been enough for 32G, but reads higher than .88.

Have you run a memory specific test like stressapp? I'm not familiary with HCL, but that's what windows types often use for that. I find stressapp finds things as quick as they are going to be found if you have a problem with your memory.

One thing I always do on this board with memory:
set "eventual voltage" in the DDR section as I've seen a number of times, the memory voltage at ridiculous/incorrect values (like 1.5v for example)

I'd go back to 100BLK and stock (2133) and run some memory tests (stressapp for example).

If that passes, I'd set initial memory voltage to 1.37 (assuming a 1.35 kit) and eventual voltage to 1.35 - leaving BCLK at 100.


----------



## Tych-0

I'm having a few issues with my RVE I'm hoping somebody can help me out with.

First is whenever I have a certain video game controller (ps3 street fighter arcade stick) plugged in, it hangs on boot until I unplug the device at which point it immediately continues to boot. Once in Windows it works perfectly fine. Is there a way around having to unplug this controller every time?

Second is my boot up time seems slower than I would expect, much slower than the other less powerful computers in the house, and I can't seem to figure out why. It's also inconsistent, sometimes it's quicker than others, very strange.

Third, my RVE front panel displays the fan rpm and CPU clock speed just fine, but pressing the fan button changes what is displayed on the panel, but not the fan RPM. Meanwhile if I use the RVE software in windows to select my fan profiles it works just fine.

Any suggestions for me? Thanks!


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I'm having a few issues with my RVE I'm hoping somebody can help me out with.
> 
> First is whenever I have a certain video game controller (ps3 street fighter arcade stick) plugged in, it hangs on boot until I unplug the device at which point it immediately continues to boot. Once in Windows it works perfectly fine. Is there a way around having to unplug this controller every time?
> 
> Second is my boot up time seems slower than I would expect, much slower than the other less powerful computers in the house, and I can't seem to figure out why. It's also inconsistent, sometimes it's quicker than others, very strange.
> 
> Third, my RVE front panel displays the fan rpm and CPU clock speed just fine, but pressing the fan button changes what is displayed on the panel, but not the fan RPM. Meanwhile if I use the RVE software in windows to select my fan profiles it works just fine.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? Thanks!


X99 boot times are slower - its basically a cut-down server chip and chipset (which are far, far worse in that regard). Reducing legacy/compatibility settings in UEFI and such can improve it, but it will always be slower. Search the ROG forums for fast boot time tips/tricks.

regarding USB - the RVE's usb handling is a little strange in my experience and picky about devices at boot time. It could be your device is also non-compliant. I've found the newer and better designed devices behave better while older and cheaper ones can behave much, much worse, but ultimately, the RVE BIOS is more finicky than some others I have.

There are options to change the USB init (it defaults to a "partial init" in the advanced tab), you might try changing some of those settings and/or plug it into one of the asmedia (vs intel pch) usb slots which you don't have to initialize at all until you get into windows.

I think you may find more specific and better answers to things like this on the ROG forums.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I'm having a few issues with my RVE I'm hoping somebody can help me out with.
> 
> First is whenever I have a certain video game controller (ps3 street fighter arcade stick) plugged in, it hangs on boot until I unplug the device at which point it immediately continues to boot. Once in Windows it works perfectly fine. Is there a way around having to unplug this controller every time?
> 
> Second is my boot up time seems slower than I would expect, much slower than the other less powerful computers in the house, and I can't seem to figure out why. It's also inconsistent, sometimes it's quicker than others, very strange.
> 
> Third, my RVE front panel displays the fan rpm and CPU clock speed just fine, but pressing the fan button changes what is displayed on the panel, but not the fan RPM. Meanwhile if I use the RVE software in windows to select my fan profiles it works just fine.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? Thanks!


Do you have fast boot enabled and not testing memory all the time?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tych-0*
> 
> I'm having a few issues with my RVE I'm hoping somebody can help me out with.
> 
> First is whenever I have a certain video game controller (ps3 street fighter arcade stick) plugged in, it hangs on boot until I unplug the device at which point it immediately continues to boot. Once in Windows it works perfectly fine. Is there a way around having to unplug this controller every time?
> 
> *Second is my boot up time seems slower than I would expect,* much slower than the other less powerful computers in the house, and I can't seem to figure out why. It's also inconsistent, sometimes it's quicker than others, very strange.
> 
> Third, my RVE front panel displays the fan rpm and CPU clock speed just fine, but pressing the fan button changes what is displayed on the panel, but not the fan RPM. Meanwhile if I use the RVE software in windows to select my fan profiles it works just fine.
> 
> Any suggestions for me? Thanks!


boot or post time? Depending on your bios settings post can go thru a number of q-codes. Boot times (eg, after OS handoff) is a different beast.


----------



## pphx459

Hi all, got this annoying problem that seems to only happen with this board.

I'm using wifi as the primary connection but it will only connect after Windows 10 has fully loaded. So things like windows spotlight never works. This doesnt occur with my laptop, any ideas?


----------



## LJHCPA

I don't mean to hijack your thread, but replying to an existing post is the only way I can figure out how to post a question. (Sorry...I'm 1/16th of an inch from a noob)

Regarding the fan switch in the OC Panel not changing fan rpm, I think you have to have 4-pin PWM fans connected to the OC panel. My fan switch doesn't do anything either, but I know I don't have any PWM fans connected to the panel. My case has it's own 3-pin fan controller that controls the chassis fans. The CPU fan is setup in the BIOS and it speeds up and slows down in accordance with the cpu temp.

Now, for my question:

I just purchased two Strix 1080 Ti GPU's, I should have them in a week or so. Hopefully I can find a HB 4-slot SLI Bridge before then. I have the 5930K CPU which sometimes I can OC to 4.5, but today it wouldn't handle anything faster than 4.1. My question is will the two 1080 Ti's be bottlenecked by the 5930K? Would I benefit from robbing a bank to purchase a 6900K CPU? Is the 6900K that much faster than the 5930K? Here's my current setup:

R5E, 64 GB Corsair Dominator 3200 RAM (4X16 GB), Two Asus Matrix 290X's in Crossfire, EVGA 1300 G2 PSU, 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSD in Raid 0 (soon to switch to the 960 Pro M.2), a bunch of other drives, CPU cooling by AIO Coolermaster Nepton 280, 21:9 34" LG 3440 X 1440 monitor. If the 5930K is adequate I'd like to get it more reliably OC's to 4.5, so I could use some help with that too. OC panel shows CPU temps between 31* C and 37* C. When stressed by 3D Mark it goes as high as 70* C.

I have the Corsair RAM fans to cool the memory, but they won't fit on the left most bank because the GPU backing plate is right up against the RAM clips. If using those fans will make OC'ing more reliable I can figure out a way to straighten out the fan mounting leg to fit between the RAM clips and VGA backing plate.

I appreciate any help you experts can give me.
Thanks


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LJHCPA*
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread, but replying to an existing post is the only way I can figure out how to post a question. (Sorry...I'm 1/16th of an inch from a noob)
> 
> Regarding the fan switch in the OC Panel not changing fan rpm, I think you have to have 4-pin PWM fans connected to the OC panel. My fan switch doesn't do anything either, but I know I don't have any PWM fans connected to the panel. My case has it's own 3-pin fan controller that controls the chassis fans. The CPU fan is setup in the BIOS and it speeds up and slows down in accordance with the cpu temp.
> 
> Now, for my question:
> 
> I just purchased two Strix 1080 Ti GPU's, I should have them in a week or so. Hopefully I can find a HB 4-slot SLI Bridge before then. I have the 5930K CPU which sometimes I can OC to 4.5, but today it wouldn't handle anything faster than 4.1. My question is will the two 1080 Ti's be bottlenecked by the 5930K? Would I benefit from robbing a bank to purchase a 6900K CPU? Is the 6900K that much faster than the 5930K?


I'm confused how the cards relate to your CPU's OC?

It shouldn't. I'm confused.

EDIT: oh I see, your OC isn't stable. So you can only get 4.1... My answer is still the same even at 4.0GHz. Can you measure improvement from 4.0 -> 4.5. Yep. Can you feel it while you game? Nope. Will you still see significant benefit of the 1080ti over 1080 even at 4.0? Yep.

The BIOS has the ability to control the speed of DC fans if you set it to auto or DC in the fan type, so even without PWM fans, you can control your fans without issue, just not as precisely and efficiently as with PWM.

Does the 5930K bottleneck 2 1080ti? Technically, yes, but...

... there are situations where the 5930k compared to a 5960, 6900 or 6950 would show less performance attributable to the ability of the CPU to keep up with the cards.

HOWEVER, in games, that difference is going to be very small... (like single digit frames per second).

If you stumble through enough reviews looking at how core-count affects games, you should eventually find one or more graphs that show that in the best case for core scaling, games like BF1 would show a tiny little bump even for the 6950x over the 6900, but its tiny... and in any given game its not there at all...

GHz matters more. I've gamed on a 4.5GHz 6700, a 4.5GHz 5930k a 4.7GHz 5960x and a 4.4GHz 6950x all SLI, all for extended periods of time. The only thing I would say all between them is that I saw ever so slightly more micro-stutter in the 6700k rig with 2x980 (GTX and TI). I no longer see this with 2 1080s in my 6700k rig.

I saw no meaningful difference between all the other setups in games. If you buy a 6900, buy it because it makes you happy in benchmarks or does profitable work for you, it won't blow your pants off in games relative to a 5930k - the 5930k is a kick-butt cpu for such things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LJHCPA*
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your thread, but replying to an existing post is the only way I can figure out how to post a question. (Sorry...I'm 1/16th of an inch from a noob)
> 
> Regarding the fan switch in the OC Panel not changing fan rpm, I think you have to have 4-pin PWM fans connected to the OC panel. My fan switch doesn't do anything either, but I know I don't have any PWM fans connected to the panel. My case has it's own 3-pin fan controller that controls the chassis fans. The CPU fan is setup in the BIOS and it speeds up and slows down in accordance with the cpu temp.
> 
> Now, for my question:
> 
> I just purchased two Strix 1080 Ti GPU's, I should have them in a week or so. Hopefully I can find a HB 4-slot SLI Bridge before then. I have the 5930K CPU which sometimes I can OC to 4.5, but today it wouldn't handle anything faster than 4.1. My question is will the two 1080 Ti's be bottlenecked by the 5930K? Would I benefit from robbing a bank to purchase a 6900K CPU? Is the 6900K that much faster than the 5930K? Here's my current setup:
> 
> R5E, 64 GB Corsair Dominator 3200 RAM (4X16 GB), Two Asus Matrix 290X's in Crossfire, EVGA 1300 G2 PSU, 2 Samsung 850 Pro SSD in Raid 0 (soon to switch to the 960 Pro M.2), a bunch of other drives, CPU cooling by AIO Coolermaster Nepton 280, 21:9 34" LG 3440 X 1440 monitor. If the 5930K is adequate I'd like to get it more reliably OC's to 4.5, so I could use some help with that too. OC panel shows CPU temps between 31* C and 37* C. When stressed by 3D Mark it goes as high as 70* C.
> 
> I have the Corsair RAM fans to cool the memory, but they won't fit on the left most bank because the GPU backing plate is right up against the RAM clips. If using those fans will make OC'ing more reliable I can figure out a way to straighten out the fan mounting leg to fit between the RAM clips and VGA backing plate.
> 
> I appreciate any help you experts can give me.
> Thanks


That Strix ships May 6th I believe... anyway, if your 5930K is topped out at 4.1GHz, then yes, a 6900K will be faster (even at the same frequency). Unless your are seriously overclocking the ram, you do not need direct cooling. Just reasonable air flow in the case is enough. So, bag the ram fans, and work on getting that 5930K up to at least 4.6GHz. If is can;t, a new CPU will help. You might not need the 6900K tho, a 6 core shold be plenty for a gaming rig (in fact, those strix 1080Ti's, a 5.0+ 7700k and any ROG z270 board would be a very obvious improvement).


----------



## LJHCPA

Thanks for the input. To get my 5930K to 4.1 I used the ASUS AI Suite 5-point optimizer, and 4.1 is as fast as it would go. BUT...I went directly in to the BIOS and manually changed some settings and got it to 4.4 stable. I noticed though, my Dominator RAM, while running at 3200 had slower timings at that frequency than the XMP table listed. I think if I use the XMP method to OC I can get faster timings, but will the CPU OC to at least 4.4? One way to find out... Right now I'm running two ASUS Matrix 290X's in CF. Before I install the 1080 Ti's I'm adding a Samsung 960 Pro M.2 SSD for my boot drive, and I'll do a fresh install of Windows 10. Then I can start off with a clean sheet. We'll see how it goes.

BTW, I uninstalled the AI Suite III because it appeared to be causing more problems than it solved. The program appeared to be running fine, with no obvious problems, but I started to get blank dialog boxes that would take several minutes (if at all) to populate with text or buttons. If I dragged a blank window I could see the window's frame wasn't re-drawing completely. So I uninstalled AI Suite and those problems went away. The MB sounds like it's doing a good job of increasing fan speed based on CPU load, but I can't tell if it's the two 140 mm 3-pin fans speeding up, or the 4-pin PWM fans on the Nepton 280 water cooler. Probably the latter. So, just to make sure I get the best airflow I bought 3 Corsair 140 mm PWM fans (expensive little toys) for my case--the Corsair Graphite 760T--and I will connect them to the R5E PWM fan headers.

Thanks again for your helpful comments. There's a lot of knowledge on this forum.


----------



## cekim

Ditto on AISuite. Neat little toy occasionally useful for experiments. Ultimately dangerous to have installed 24/7.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Super stoked to join the club!

I found a new one in the box for about $300. After losing my RIVF to a mystery death, even after many attempts to flash both BIOS', etc, etc... I decided it was time to move into the next X series since I'm still finding brand new components for at least 30% less than a even a year ago. I'll post the finished result later.

Here's to hoping she's a stable one:





Here is the system with the RIVF and new tube still breaking into form. Should look similar in layout, but I welcome any suggestions since I'm rebuilding and cleaning everything else. Acrylic is later in the year.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Well, after a week of "burn in" on the board and lots of trials trying to get the RVE to boot properly, everything has been running smooth on the Corsair ROG Edition 3200 RAM and a 6850K after updating the bios.

However, the one NAGGING issue I have been trying to solve is that the *USB ports are intermittently dropping for a split second* on any device I plug in them. This happens randomly with no perceptibly measurable time intervals. I first noticed it when I hear the sound cutting out from my USB audio interface (Yamaha Steinberg UR22). So I moved it to the USB 2.0 plug on the back with the same results minutes later.

I've uninstalled the Intel drivers as well as the ASMedia drivers, and tried every USB port for each device. _Could an overclock or RAM timings cause an issue like this?_ I've run every popular benchmark and stress test to achieve a completely stable state.

This is a new board that I got from a seller that never opened the box. You can see the plastic was still on the heat spreaders in my previous post with pics. I've been all over the ROG site and see that many people have this issue with no resolution. Has anyone here had this issue and found a fix?

*Current Specs* (system in not in the case yet. It's mounted on the motherboard tray)

Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
Intel Core i7 6850K @ 4.6GHz 65 °C load
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Edition @ 3200MHz (16-16-16-36) (4 out of 8 slots used)
RAMPAGE V EXTREME 45 °C load
DELL P4317Q ([email protected])
2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (SLI) @2050MHz 55 °C load
Nvidia Driver version: 382.33
465GB Intel Raid 0 (with 2x Samsung EVO SSD)
3TB WD Green (storage drive)
120GB Corsair GT SSD (used for acceleration for storage drive)
Caselabs Merlin SM8

Edited specs to reflect final working stable build. Still having issues with the USB flaking out, however. The mouse and keyboard disconnect and reconnect in about a second every 10-15 mins or so.





Sorry for the bad pics, just wanted to post a reference.

Please help!! And thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Well, after a week of "burn in" on the board and lots of trials trying to get the RVE to boot properly, everything has been running smooth on the Corsair ROG Edition 3200 RAM and a 6850K after updating the bios.
> 
> However, the one NAGGING issue I have been trying to solve is that the *USB ports are intermittently dropping for a split second* on any device I plug in them. This happens randomly with no perceptibly measurable time intervals. I first noticed it when I hear the sound cutting out from my USB audio interface (Yamaha Steinberg UR22). So I moved it to the USB 2.0 plug on the back with the same results minutes later.
> 
> I've uninstalled the Intel drivers as well as the ASMedia drivers, and tried every USB port for each device. _Could an overclock or RAM timings cause an issue like this?_ I've run every popular benchmark and stress test to achieve a completely stable state.
> 
> This is a new board that I got from a seller that never opened the box. You can see the plastic was still on the heat spreaders in my previous post with pics. I've been all over the ROG site and see that many people have this issue with no resolution. Has anyone here had this issue and found a fix?
> 
> *Current Specs* (system in not in the case yet. It's mounted on the motherboard tray)
> 
> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> Intel Core i7 6850K @ 4.6GHz 65 °C load
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Edition @ 3200MHz (16-16-16-36) (4 out of 8 slots used)
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME 45 °C load
> DELL P4317Q ([email protected])
> 2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (SLI) @2050MHz 55 °C load
> Nvidia Driver version: 382.33
> 465GB Intel Raid 0 (with 2x Samsung EVO SSD)
> 3TB WD Green (storage drive)
> 120GB Corsair GT SSD (used for acceleration for storage drive)
> Caselabs Merlin SM8
> 
> Edited specs to reflect final working stable build. Still having issues with the USB flaking out, however. The mouse and keyboard disconnect and reconnect in about a second every 10-15 mins or so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, just wanted to post a reference.
> 
> Please help!! And thank you!


add a few notches to PCH voltage in bios.. will help with the USB issue.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> add a few notches to PCH voltage in bios.. will help with the USB issue.


Thanks J,

I went back and found your posts back 2 years ago about this. I have no issues with USB unless the system is OC'd. I'll try this @1.51 on the PCH I/O which is what seemed to work for the other guy.

I was also having some issues getting RAM tightened up to something useful and saw that you helped someone else with that as well. Looking forward to working on that this week as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Thanks J,
> 
> I went back and found your posts back 2 years ago about this. I have no issues with USB unless the system is OC'd. I'll try this @1.51 on the PCH I/O which is what seemed to work for the other guy.
> 
> I was also having some issues getting RAM tightened up to something useful and saw that you helped someone else with that as well. Looking forward to working on that this week as well.
> 
> Thanks again!


you're welcome... but PCH Core, 1.05V - 1.10V. shouldn't need more. PCH I/O 1.51+ volts is fine.


----------



## PipJones

it's been a while since I last posted and I've been a bit busy.

I removed my 3x970's and replaced with 2x980ti's Asus Poseidons. Then I got the watercooling bug.

Added a 140mm Alphacool Monsta for the GFX. That was fun, external pump and radiator mount, lasted a week or so.

Removed the "Monsta" and replaced with 2x EK's. 1x140 exhaust at the rear of the case and 1x120 at the base (with a really cool 140 -> 120 adapter).

Use that for a while and then took the plunge to remove the Corsair AIO on the CPU and go full custom loop by adding a 3x120 at the top of the case and an EK CPU block.

Finished product ...

Doing a radiator top up ...



Upright ...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> it's been a while since I last posted and I've been a bit busy.
> 
> I removed my 3x970's and replaced with 2x980ti's Asus Poseidons. Then I got the watercooling bug.
> 
> Added a 140mm Alphacool Monsta for the GFX. That was fun, external pump and radiator mount, lasted a week or so.
> 
> Removed the "Monsta" and replaced with 2x EK's. 1x140 exhaust at the rear of the case and 1x120 at the base (with a really cool 140 -> 120 adapter).
> 
> Use that for a while and then took the plunge to remove the Corsair AIO on the CPU and go full custom loop by adding a 3x120 at the top of the case and an EK CPU block.
> 
> Finished product ...
> 
> Doing a radiator top up ...
> 
> 
> 
> Upright ...


whoa dude... you need to get your things together... that system (i really hope not) is a hazard...


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> whoa dude... you need to get your things together... that system (i really hope not) is a hazard...


Indeed... Probably should take some more time with that layout.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> whoa dude... you need to get your things together... that system (i really hope not) is a hazard...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Indeed... Probably should take some more time with that layout.


It's kind of a version 0.4 at the moment.

It started off as an experiment in VGA cooling and got out of hand.

To do what I want to do I'm pretty sure I need a different case ... different pump ... different reservoir ... but it was fun squeezing all this stuff into that 800D


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> It's kind of a version 0.4 at the moment.
> 
> It started off as an experiment in VGA cooling and got out of hand.
> 
> To do what I want to do I'm pretty sure I need a different case ... different pump ... different reservoir ... but it was fun squeezing all this stuff into that 800D


Hey sorry if we came off a little rude...

Just genuinely concerned fellow enthoo's here trying to save someone from loosing their entire rig and possibly shorting out a fuse or two in the house is worth the OT flogging. What about using this as a model:



That is from *this* post.









Cleans (shortens) up the tubing, your pump and res stays together since you can mount it where this guys is with a little cable management. I would suggest that the little 120 at the bottom of your rig is doing nothing for temps, and possible making it worse.

Just some suggestions... you might post this over in the *Watercooling Gallary* thread. There are a bunch of really great people in there that have helped me over the years.

(Edited, because I clearly need to pay attention...)


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Hey sorry if we came off a little rude...
> 
> Just genuinely concerned fellow enthoo's here trying to save someone from loosing their entire rig and possibly shorting out a fuse or two in the house is worth the OT flogging. What about using this as a model:
> 
> That is from *this* post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleans (shortens) up the tubing, your pump and res stays together since you can mount it where this guys is with a little cable management. I would suggest that the little 120 at the bottom of your rig is doing nothing for temps, and possible making it worse.
> 
> Just some suggestions... and to keep this on topic, you might post this over in the *Watercooling Gallary* thread. There are a bunch of really great people in there that have helped me over the years.


No problem, and thanks for the links. What made you think it's not in my RVE setup?


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No problem, and thanks for the links. What made you think it's not in my RVE setup?


Oh man... I'm an idiot... I was looking at another pic while posting and got confused... I'm going to edit my post so that others aren't confused and your not embarrassed on this forum for _*my*_ stupidity.







:


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Oh man... I'm an idiot... I was looking at another pic while posting and got confused... I'm going to edit my post so that others aren't confused and your not embarrassed on this forum for _*my*_ stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


LOL. S'ok man 

I really dunno what to do with the setup. Although it looks like it was thrown in, there are genuine reasons for the way it is and it was a reasonably considered and measured approach:

My target is getting 4k gaming as quiet as possible. Ideally, fans running sub 1000 rpm.

I didn't want to case mod.
I wanted to measure temp out on each rad.
I couldn't use the front bays for anything - there's a hidden intake fan in there.
The pump and res will not physically fit anywhere else in the case.
I need (want!) to be able to lift it out without a disconnect to fill / drain / refill - thus the long loops.
I need (want!) to be able to lift the 2x 980 TI's out without a full teardown. WIth the long pipe off the rear and top radiator - this is possible.

With all fans sub 500 rpm and the system idle my highest delta is 8 degrees.
At load, I'm averaging around 1200 to keep my highest delta below 10-12

If I was going to do it again, I wouldn't start from here.


----------



## twisted0ne

Does anyone have a recent list of compatible memory kits? The official one is a year old (even though most recent bios update says they've improved compatibility).
One of my 4gb sticks has turned faulty so looking to replace them all. Current RAM working fine at 3000Mhz so looking for that or above. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted0ne*
> 
> Does anyone have a recent list of compatible memory kits? The official one is a year old (even though most recent bios update says they've improved compatibility).
> One of my 4gb sticks has turned faulty so looking to replace them all. Current RAM working fine at 3000Mhz so looking for that or above. Any help is much appreciated.


I'm not sure that there is a newer list. But I use a 16GB (4x4) kit of Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Edition which runs at 3200Mhz XMP on my RVE. It was only $200 for the whole kit so I'm looking to add another set soon. There's a 32GB set as well for closer matching if you need that.



Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 16 GB DDR4 3200 C16 Red Top Bar Memory Kit 2400 MT/s CMD16GX4M4B3200C16-ROG

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G5I6HHA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RrTtzb87JAM7Z

Hope that helps.


----------



## twisted0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> I'm not sure that there is a newer list. But I use a 16GB (4x4) kit of Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG Edition which runs at 3200Mhz XMP on my RVE. It was only $200 for the whole kit so I'm looking to add another set soon. There's a 32GB set as well for closer matching if you need that.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 16 GB DDR4 3200 C16 Red Top Bar Memory Kit 2400 MT/s CMD16GX4M4B3200C16-ROG
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G5I6HHA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RrTtzb87JAM7Z
> 
> Hope that helps.


Nice, will check them out, thanks!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> ... If I was going to do it again, I wouldn't start from here.


I found a 900D on ebay a few weeks ago and I've rebuilt my setup with 1x360 (front, exhaust) and 1x420 (top, exhaust).

Plan:



Everything going well ...

   

... PSU in, drive caddies in ... uh oh ...



... interim solution? 



... maybe not.

For now I've left the raid array out while I figure an alternative solution. I think I might to go to 4x2.5" disks and use bay adapters to fit two disks per tray.

I still have internal cable management to do, but, it's getting there ...

 

... results while doing a bit of pCars testing ...


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I found a 900D on ebay a few weeks ago and I've rebuilt my setup with 1x360 (front, exhaust) and 1x420 (top, exhaust).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Plan:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything going well ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... PSU in, drive caddies in ... uh oh ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... interim solution?
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe not.
> 
> For now I've left the raid array out while I figure an alternative solution. I think I might to go to 4x2.5" disks and use bay adapters to fit two disks per tray.
> 
> I still have internal cable management to do, but, it's getting there ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... results while doing a bit of pCars testing ...


Nice... what software is that dashboard? And what is driving the data to it?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Nice... what software is that dashboard? And what is driving the data to it?


Thanks.

The software is AIDA64 - it does the data and dash.

https://www.aida64.com/products/features/external-display-support

There's a list somewhere of compatible LCD panels. The LCD panel I use is a Samsung SPF-87H/O.

You connect the LCD via USB, set the LCD panel external display - and install a driver. I think the driver comes with AIDA64.



Were you asking about my data?

Pump speed is the top left dial. Top right are the fan speeds from each 980ti. The row of 5x dials are the fan speeds for the Corsair Link Commander


----------



## B3L13V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The software is AIDA64 - it does the data and dash.
> 
> https://www.aida64.com/products/features/external-display-support
> 
> There's a list somewhere of compatible LCD panels. The LCD panel I use is a Samsung SPF-87H/O.
> 
> You connect the LCD via USB, set the LCD panel external display - and install a driver. I think the driver comes with AIDA64.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you asking about my data?
> 
> Pump speed is the top left dial. Top right are the fan speeds from each 980ti. The row of 5x dials are the fan speeds for the Corsair Link Commander


Thanks!! After reading how to do this... I took it it to a completely new level using my Aquaero when I saw that you could make custom screens using AIDA. Sick!!!

+1


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3L13V3R*
> 
> Thanks!! After reading how to do this... I took it it to a completely new level using my Aquaero when I saw that you could make custom screens using AIDA. Sick!!!
> 
> +1


Thanks dude









I feel like I'm standing on the shoulders of giants, it was @Jpmboy that put me onto it.

We were talking about the merits of SIV and emulated LCD panels.


----------



## Agenesis

I'm getting q-code 95 after changing around some ram. Tried usb flashback to the latest version, a different psu and gpu. I tried booting with a single stick of ram on all the red slots but it still doesn't work and throws a b2 error. It throws a memory error if I use the black slots. cleared the bios a billion times already.

95 and b2 means vga error apparently and the vga led lights up. everything is quadruple checked to be connected. Sometimes it'll throw the b2 error and the monitor lights up but with a black screen. The 95 error blinks the #4 led on the pcie lane on off switch for some reason even though I have my gpu connected to #1.

Time for RMA? Asus advanced RMA is long gone for premium boards right?


----------



## Eugenius

Delete please.


----------



## PipJones

Hi,

I've got a 256GB Samsung NVMe M.2 SSD running at 5.0 GT/s and not the expected 8.0 GT/s - any ideas what it could be? I think it is giving me "less than expected" performance?

Setup: RVE + 5930k + 16Gb-DDR4-3200 + 2xGTX980Ti + W10/64.

link to M.2: http://www.samsung.com/uk/memory-storage/950-pro-nvme-m-2-ssd/MZ-V5P512BW/

The issue was originally identified in SIV by the Author, Ray. It has got me stumped. Should it be running at 8.0 GT/s? Can anyone else send me a screen grab to demonstrate that it is possible?

So far I have:

Updated NVMe firmware
Checked BIOS for references to force GEN3.0 for the M.2
Tested with and without CSM
Tested with and without XMP memory setting (possibly daft, I read a forum entry about it somewhere ...)
Tested with and without forcing all PCI-E sockets to GEN3

Screen shot from HWiNFO64 demonstrating 5.0 not 8.0.



The 2x980Ti's are confirmed to be working at PCIe x16 3.0, verified in GPU-Z



Is this poor disk performance?



Many thanks ...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 256GB Samsung NVMe M.2 SSD running at 5.0 GT/s and not the expected 8.0 GT/s - any ideas what it could be? I think it is giving me "less than expected" performance?
> 
> Setup: RVE + 5930k + 16Gb-DDR4-3200 + 2xGTX980Ti + W10/64.
> 
> link to M.2: http://www.samsung.com/uk/memory-storage/950-pro-nvme-m-2-ssd/MZ-V5P512BW/
> 
> The issue was originally identified in SIV by the Author, Ray. It has got me stumped. Should it be running at 8.0 GT/s? Can anyone else send me a screen grab to demonstrate that it is possible?
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> Updated NVMe firmware
> Checked BIOS for references to force GEN3.0 for the M.2
> Tested with and without CSM
> Tested with and without XMP memory setting (possibly daft, I read a forum entry about it somewhere ...)
> Tested with and without forcing all PCI-E sockets to GEN3
> 
> Screen shot from HWiNFO64 demonstrating 5.0 not 8.0.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2x980Ti's are confirmed to be working at PCIe x16 3.0, verified in GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> Is this poor disk performance?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks ...


i had the same problem... it was only hitting 5.0 and not 8.0 as advertised... i could not come with a fix, except clearing cmos... BUT, i think the problem has something to do with the memory configuration.

try tinkering with the memory settings, and report back please.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i had the same problem... it was only hitting 5.0 and not 8.0 as advertised... i could not come with a fix, except clearing cmos... BUT, i think the problem has something to do with the memory configuration.
> 
> try tinkering with the memory settings, and report back please.


Thanks for the quick reply, I will go and tinker. Do you have a hunch about any particular direction to go with the memory? I'll try the different modes first ... Mode1/2/3.

Does Shampoo System 3.5 have the same card?

Would you be so kind as to post HWiNFO and AIDA64 disk benchmark so that I can compare?

Do you by any chance have a ZIP of your BIOS screen shots so that I can compare working vs non-working? Our build seems similar.

Cheers


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 256GB Samsung NVMe M.2 SSD running at 5.0 GT/s and not the expected 8.0 GT/s - any ideas what it could be? I think it is giving me "less than expected" performance?
> 
> Setup: RVE + 5930k + 16Gb-DDR4-3200 + 2xGTX980Ti + W10/64.
> 
> link to M.2: http://www.samsung.com/uk/memory-storage/950-pro-nvme-m-2-ssd/MZ-V5P512BW/
> 
> The issue was originally identified in SIV by the Author, Ray. It has got me stumped. Should it be running at 8.0 GT/s? Can anyone else send me a screen grab to demonstrate that it is possible?
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> Updated NVMe firmware
> Checked BIOS for references to force GEN3.0 for the M.2
> Tested with and without CSM
> Tested with and without XMP memory setting (possibly daft, I read a forum entry about it somewhere ...)
> Tested with and without forcing all PCI-E sockets to GEN3
> 
> Screen shot from HWiNFO64 demonstrating 5.0 not 8.0.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2x980Ti's are confirmed to be working at PCIe x16 3.0, verified in GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> Is this poor disk performance?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks ...


You have the firmware updated, but are you also using their nvme driver? version 2.2. May or may not help you.

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/software/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_22.zip


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> You have the firmware updated, but are you also using their nvme driver? version 2.2. May or may not help you.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/software/Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_22.zip


Yep, I'm using "Samsung NVM Express Driver 2.2". No difference.

Thanks for replying, good to see this forum still so active.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, I will go and tinker. Do you have a hunch about any particular direction to go with the memory? I'll try the different modes first ... Mode1/2/3.
> 
> Does Shampoo System 3.5 have the same card?
> 
> Would you be so kind as to post HWiNFO and AIDA64 disk benchmark so that I can compare?
> 
> Do you by any chance have a ZIP of your BIOS screen shots so that I can compare working vs non-working? Our build seems similar.
> 
> Cheers


sure, give me an hour to get home, and i will sort you out


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yep, I'm using "Samsung NVM Express Driver 2.2". No difference.
> 
> Thanks for replying, good to see this forum still so active.


I am finding mine running slower than others but not as slow as yours. I think read is around 1900 and write is around 900. I'm not home right now to check anything specific. I do know that on my board, the m.2 and wifi are on the same lanes, not sure if that's causing any issues. Not running an RVE, but it is still x99.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> sure, give me an hour to get home, and i will sort you out


Thanks, I really appreciate it. I will do my BIOS too.

I've tested a few RAM settings Mode1/2/3 and the T1/T2/T3 timings. Nada.

When you cleared your CMOS did you reload or retype?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I am finding mine running slower than others but not as slow as yours. I think read is around 1900 and write is around 900. I'm not home right now to check anything specific. I do know that on my board, the m.2 and wifi are on the same lanes, not sure if that's causing any issues. Not running an RVE, but it is still x99.


Good idea. Simple test too. A disable of WiFi & BT is easy, i use ethernet anyway.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I do know that on my board, the m.2 and wifi are on the same lanes, not sure if that's causing any issues. Not running an RVE, but it is still x99.


All onboard devices disabled - no difference. Nice idea tho.


----------



## KCDC

Have you tried testing with just one GPU installed? It's possible one of your cards is in a slot that shares the m.2.

That's all i got. Good luck!


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Have you tried testing with just one GPU installed? It's possible one of your cards is in a slot that shares the m.2.
> 
> That's all i got. Good luck!


When I get home I'll show you my settings with a 960 pro M.2, Intel 750 in second pci-e at 4X and 1080 Ti in first pci-e as 16X, I also have a 1x soundcard in the mix.









There are some settings you cannot change or it'l mess with your M.2 and if I have my BLCK over 100.9 on the 100 strap it slows my M.2 as well.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I will do my BIOS too.


 BIOS.3504.1of6.zip 3603k .zip file


BIOS.3504.2of6.zip 3587k .zip file


BIOS.3504.3of6.zip 3540k .zip file


BIOS.3504.4of6.zip 3500k .zip file


BIOS.3504.5of6.zip 2759k .zip file


BIOS.3504.6of6.zip 3823k .zip file


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Have you tried testing with just one GPU installed? It's possible one of your cards is in a slot that shares the m.2.
> 
> That's all i got. Good luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I get home I'll show you my settings with a 960 pro M.2, Intel 750 in second pci-e at 4X and 1080 Ti in first pci-e as 16X, I also have a 1x soundcard in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some settings you cannot change or it'l mess with your M.2 and if I have my BLCK over 100.9 on the 100 strap it slows my M.2 as well.


Thanks both, I appreciate you dropping by and giving input.

For now, I think I will hang back on disabling a 980ti, purely because I believe it should work. I have enough lanes etc. I won't rule it out though. I'll be gutted if that's the issue, i'll have to take the hit on SSD performance.

I think my o/c is pretty basic in comparison, I'm on 100 strap and I haven't pushed beyond 4400/4200. Maybe i'm pushing the 3200 memory a little, nothing excessive tho?


----------



## PipJones

Final update for the night, here's where I'm at.

Loaded optimised defaults in BIOS (F5).

Drive is now detected and running as it should. Link speed 8.0 GT/s not 5.0 GT/s.



Started the re-apply all my BIOS settings process and have so far eliminated the following:

CSM disabled
Loading XMP 3200 (not tweaked)
DRAM fast boot and training settings
Boot logo
RAID

With all these settings back to how I want them, I still get the "right" link speed (8.0 GT/s)

I thought I'd do a disk benchmark. There's actually quite a bit of difference when it runs at this link speed ... LOL!



I've saved the BIOS "as is" and reloaded my original one. Link speed has reverted to 5.0 GT/s. Performance remains the same (dropped back to earlier values).

When I reapplied and re-saved I took F12's of the differences. It's one of these bad boys that is causing it ....

Its_one_of_these.zip 1672k .zip file


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Final update for the night, here's where I'm at.
> 
> Loaded optimised defaults in BIOS (F5).
> 
> Drive is now detected and running as it should. Link speed 8.0 GT/s not 5.0 GT/s.
> 
> 
> 
> Started the re-apply all my BIOS settings process and have so far eliminated the following:
> 
> CSM disabled
> Loading XMP 3200 (not tweaked)
> DRAM fast boot and training settings
> Boot logo
> RAID
> 
> With all these settings back to how I want them, I still get the "right" link speed (8.0 GT/s)
> 
> I thought I'd do a disk benchmark. There's actually quite a bit of difference when it runs at this link speed ... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I've saved the BIOS "as is" and reloaded my original one. Link speed has reverted to 5.0 GT/s. Performance remains the same (dropped back to earlier values).
> 
> When I reapplied and re-saved I took F12's of the differences. It's one of these bad boys that is causing it ....
> 
> Its_one_of_these.zip 1672k .zip file


Oh, I had to put the CPU strap on Auto from 100 or it halved my link speed, it's all in the 960 Pro thread, and I was getting half the read/write speeds as well.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I get home I'll show you my settings with a 960 pro M.2, Intel 750 in second pci-e at 4X and 1080 Ti in first pci-e as 16X, I also have a 1x soundcard in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some settings you cannot change or it'l mess with your M.2 and if I have my BLCK over 100.9 on the 100 strap it slows my M.2 as well.


Please do, Kedar. since we share the same board. Ever since the nvme options disappeared from the bios I've been at a loss.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> When I get home I'll show you my settings with a 960 pro M.2, Intel 750 in second pci-e at 4X and 1080 Ti in first pci-e as 16X, I also have a 1x soundcard in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some settings you cannot change or it'l mess with your M.2 and if I have my BLCK over 100.9 on the 100 strap it slows my M.2 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, Kedar. since we share the same board. Ever since the nvme options disappeared from the bios I've been at a loss.
Click to expand...

I have an Asus Strix X99 but you should get the idea.

And remember, CPU strap to Auto, not 100.

Last picture the PCIE Slot Bandwidths I leave on Auto.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Final update for the night, here's where I'm at.
> 
> Loaded optimised defaults in BIOS (F5).
> 
> Drive is now detected and running as it should. Link speed 8.0 GT/s not 5.0 GT/s.
> 
> 
> 
> Started the re-apply all my BIOS settings process and have so far eliminated the following:
> 
> CSM disabled
> Loading XMP 3200 (not tweaked)
> DRAM fast boot and training settings
> Boot logo
> RAID
> 
> With all these settings back to how I want them, I still get the "right" link speed (8.0 GT/s)
> 
> I thought I'd do a disk benchmark. There's actually quite a bit of difference when it runs at this link speed ... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I've saved the BIOS "as is" and reloaded my original one. Link speed has reverted to 5.0 GT/s. Performance remains the same (dropped back to earlier values).
> 
> When I reapplied and re-saved I took F12's of the differences. It's one of these bad boys that is causing it ....
> 
> Its_one_of_these.zip 1672k .zip file


Hopefully this can get figured out as to which settings are messing with it.

Also, is AIDA now the standard for ssd benchmarks? I always thought crystal disk mark was the standard. Try theirs as well. It's what we've used for our workstations since like 2005.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> I have an Asus Strix X99 but you should get the idea.
> 
> And remember, CPU strap to Auto, not 100.
> 
> Last picture the PCIE Slot Bandwidths I leave on Auto.


Hey, thanks! Rep'd! I'm gonna try these out once I get back from dinner.


----------



## SsXxX

hello,

have anybody updated to the latest bios 3701?

my 5930k is suddenly unstable now it stutters and crashes after but a few minutes of browsing on google chrome!

previously i was stable on this setting:
4.4ghz, 1.282v, uncore stock 3.0ghz, ram 2800ghz 1.2v 16-18-18-36.
and that setting was rock-solid stable on everything from linX stress tests to gaming.

now on the same setting im unstable, i havnt tested enough yesterday and im in office today but will try to figure it out today, thought to ask if somebody had the same issue?

any ideas?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> Oh, I had to put the CPU strap on Auto from 100 or it halved my link speed, it's all in the 960 Pro thread, and I was getting half the read/write speeds as well.


You Sir, are a Diamond.

The only setting I changed was Strap. From 100 to Auto. Link speed now correct.

On Strap: Auto



On Strap: 100


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hello,
> 
> have anybody updated to the latest bios 3701?
> 
> my 5930k is suddenly unstable now it stutters and crashes after but a few minutes of browsing on google chrome!
> 
> previously i was stable on this setting:
> 4.4ghz, 1.282v, uncore stock 3.0ghz, ram 2800ghz 1.2v 16-18-18-36.
> and that setting was rock-solid stable on everything from linX stress tests to gaming.
> 
> now on the same setting im unstable, i havnt tested enough yesterday and im in office today but will try to figure it out today, thought to ask if somebody had the same issue?
> 
> any ideas?


Yes, I'm on 3701. I have not found any issues.

My full BIOS is posted earlier - there is 1x change.

Strap to AUTO from 100 to address Link Speed for M.2 sata.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Also, is AIDA now the standard for ssd benchmarks? I always thought crystal disk mark was the standard. Try theirs as well. It's what we've used for our workstations since like 2005.


I only used AIDA because it was installed 

I just needed something that could measure before and after with consistent and trusted results.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yes, I'm on 3701. I have not found any issues.
> 
> My full BIOS is posted earlier - there is 1x change.
> 
> Strap to AUTO from 100 to address Link Speed for M.2 sata.


what bugs me is that it was perfectly stable on bios 3504, gonna try to see whats wrong with 3701 otherwise i will rollback

as form my bclk i have to set it to 100 as setting it to auto will give me 125 bclk (with intel XMP profile active) and its impossible to stabilize my 5930k on anything but exactly 100 which is something that has me always wondering why?!


----------



## SsXxX

btw any advantage to overclocking bclk to 125?

any advantage to overclocking uncore up from the stock 3.0ghz?

i mean measurable performance advanage.

im asking cz apparently my 5930k chip is VERY unstable with uncore and bclk on anything other than stock and having to overclock those will need much more voltage and produce a lot more heat, so im wondering if its worth it?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> btw any advantage to overclocking bclk to 125?
> 
> any advantage to overclocking uncore up from the stock 3.0ghz?
> 
> i mean measurable performance advanage.
> 
> im asking cz apparently my 5930k chip is VERY unstable with uncore and bclk on anything other than stock and having to overclock those will need much more voltage and produce a lot more heat, so im wondering if its worth it?


IMO, yes, overclocking the uncore it is worth doing. Even if it is just for benchmark numbers. You can measure the performance difference using AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark. Different people have different views about what is considered significant improvement. Each to their own I guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> what bugs me is that it was perfectly stable on bios 3504, gonna try to see whats wrong with 3701 otherwise i will rollback
> 
> as form my bclk i have to set it to 100 as setting it to auto will give me 125 bclk (with intel XMP profile active) and its impossible to stabilize my 5930k on anything but exactly 100 which is something that has me always wondering why?!


Yes, I can see how frustrating that is.

Asking the obvious question, has anything changed apart from the BIOS? Windows updates? Physically moved the PC and perhaps nudged something loose?

I did get 125 strap stable with DDR4-3000, but, it was a lot of hassle. In the end I changed to DDR4-3200, 100 strap and have never looked back.

Are you on DDR4-2800? I thought 100 strap is the default for that??

Have a go at using my BIOS settings and just try applying the default 2800 ram settings ...


----------



## Kimir

Still rocking bios 1701.


----------



## KedarWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Yes, I'm on 3701. I have not found any issues.
> 
> My full BIOS is posted earlier - there is 1x change.
> 
> Strap to AUTO from 100 to address Link Speed for M.2 sata.
> 
> 
> 
> what bugs me is that it was perfectly stable on bios 3504, gonna try to see whats wrong with 3701 otherwise i will rollback
> 
> as form my bclk i have to set it to 100 as setting it to auto will give me 125 bclk (with intel XMP profile active) and its impossible to stabilize my 5930k on anything but exactly 100 which is something that has me always wondering why?!
Click to expand...

Change XMP to Manual, make sure your BLCK is 100 then CPU Strap on Auto will be 100.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Still rocking bios 1701.


I'd be really interested to see what AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark improvement you got with the 3xxx BIOS's.

From my experience, I found the difference "significant" enough for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## shampoo911

@PipJones

hey man, i got home yesterday, but i was so tired, i just fell asleep. sorry if i couldn't help you on time. but i saw that you got sorted out and now you're good to go...

still, im sorry for not sending you my bios


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @PipJones
> 
> hey man, i got home yesterday, but i was so tired, i just fell asleep. sorry if i couldn't help you on time. but i saw that you got sorted out and now you're good to go...
> 
> still, im sorry for not sending you my bios


Hey Dude, no worries. I know exactly what it's like.

Did you see the solution? Direct hit from @KedarWolf, change strap to Auto. One hell of a golden spanner!


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hey Dude, no worries. I know exactly what it's like.
> 
> Did you see the solution? Direct hit from @KedarWolf, change strap to Auto. One hell of a golden spanner!


yeah yeah i saw... it was like: stupid strap...


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Hi guys! I just tested the last bios. For now the 3701 bios is fine but i can't use my xmp profiles on my Corsair 3000Mhz or G-Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz since the 3202 bios......

(i've got some other trouble on 3202 so...)

Everything is good at 4.3Ghz on my 5930K but i can't rise all ram tested above 2400mhz all auto.....

I tried to tune the System Agent Voltage

Manually set Dram voltage

Manually set Frequency and timing for all my ram kits

Tried CPU strap to 125 instead of 100...

I running out of ideas....

Best regards to all!

https://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=612722Capture.jpg

Edit with screenshot


----------



## Nilsagard

Try to manually set:

- VCCSA (system agent) to 1.1v
- RAM volt to 1.35
- Cache is good between 1.2-1-3v

At 3200mhz a 100 strap should be no problem.

My 5960x is running with 3333mhz RAM at 14-16-16-22 and all secondary and third timings maxed as well (1.425v). It can do RAM at 3600mhz but need a lot of volt.

If you are overclocking RAM; VCCSA (system agent) and cache volt is key, obviously you need to raise RAM as well, and stick to below 1.45v and you are good to go. In your case 1.35 should be sufficient.


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Thanks a lot i will try tomorrow (going for night work ^^) but you think i should try xmp or manually set timing as on the ram box?


----------



## Nilsagard

Well, XMP is for the lazy ones









Start with XMP, then tweak manually.

I use AIDA64 to check, and a increased the values in cache "just" by tweaking XMPs timings. Same MHZ (3200mhz)

Memory:
Read: 79000
Write:62000
Copy:78000
Latency:51,4

TO:
Memory:
Read: 88000
Write:68000
Copy:86000
Latency:46,5

For the x99 platform, the third timings will have the absolute most positive effect on results. Decreasing from, for example CL 15 to CL 14 makes like 1000 mb, but decreasing third timings will result in above huge results (around 5-10000 mb). Try to decrease all third timings to a 0. I have 0 an almost all of them. Secondary timings like dram refresh interval should be put to a maximum which is 32000 something.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Is the Toslink connection (Audio) an Optical Out?

Could I connect that to external speakers for audio?

TCO


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Figured out that G-Skill Trident Z RGB are locked to 2400MHz on 5*** series.....

I'll try with a 6850K ^^


----------



## edgy436

Anyone know what size screws are used to hold on the south bridge heat sink or the Republic of Gamers light at mid board? Thanks


----------



## Xipe

One question. What is the best bios for this motherboard?

I have 1701. Some boost performance if i update to last bios?

I have 5930k 4,6. Mems Gskill [email protected]


----------



## dansi

Did the newer bios 35xx enabled higher ddr4 OC for you guys? Im now able to run 2800 memory without need for straps and high voltage. On 3501 bios, i only need 1.26v dram voltage!

Iirc it was said 2400 memory was best for x99 back then. Somehow related to immature intel microcode if true?


----------



## Adssith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Anyone know what size screws are used to hold on the south bridge heat sink or the Republic of Gamers light at mid board? Thanks


I pulled them out with a #2 mini phillips driver when putting on the monoblock.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## InfiniteImp

Hey everyone,
Hope there's still someone monitoring this thread 

I upgraded from a 5930K to a 6850K. The 5930K was OCd at 4.375 with a 125 CPU strap. It's been forever since I messed with the OC settings so naturally I don't remember much of it. I'm trying to work on an OC with a CPU strap of 100 but no matter what settings I put for the core ratio limits, I boot up with a stock 3.6GHz frequency. I've tried changing most of the settings which make sense to me but as long as that strap is 100, my core ratio settings get ignored.

The steps (from the beginning) are:
1. Load optimized settings
2. Set AI overclock tuner to XMP (to get the memory timings set)
3. That automatically sets the CPU strap to 125 so I drop that back to 100.
3. The memory I have is 3000 so I set DRAM frequency to DDR4-3000
4. Set memory voltage to 1.35 (that's what the kit calls for)

From there, any core multiplier settings I make are ignored whereas if I use a CPU strap of 125 it uses the settings.

I played with ASUS's AI Suite 3 overclocking and it does work (under Windows 7 only, I can't get it to actually OC under Win10) but it leaves TPU set at "I" and even then, when I boot into my Win10 environment the OC is lost.

What am I doing wrong?? I'm using BIOS v3701.


----------



## Vlada011

I thought to IMC on my CPU die and almost upgrade to i7-6850K, I had option for 290 euro but than I figure out that IMC test fail because memory size. 15.9GB, after Windows Upgrade to 1703 size back on 16GB and IMC test pass.

Is it possible to BIOS version change Bus Speed, default.
3701 BIOS set bus to 100.2.
Before in BIOS BLCK set to Auto was 99.9MHz in CPU-Z.
Now is 100.2MHz



And one more question how you set voltage for Cache Frequency?
Manual, Offset, Adaptive?


----------



## HatTrickSWE

Finally got around to upgrading my system when I got hold of a 2nd hand Rampage V Extreme, 5930K and Corsair Dominator 3000C15 v4.23.

However, being out of the overclocking loop for a couple of years now I sure could use some pointers as to what settings are worth tinkering with to get a stable (enough for gaming) overclock on this system.
So far I've only adjusted Vcore and Vddr. Can't get the mem higher than 2800Mhz C15-17-17-35 at 1.38V.

Currently testing the CPU with Prime95. Got it stable for 2hrs at 4.4GHz and 1.35V. Trying for 4.5 at 1.39V now.
Cooling right now is an Antec 920 AIO loop with default push-pull fans in a well ventilated Corsair 750D case.
Temps are staying below 80C under full load.
Planning on a custom loop later on for the CPU and VRMs.


----------



## HatTrickSWE

Update:
Found late last night that if I set the Strap to 125MHz they would boot up and run Prime95 for 1,5hrs without problem.
But I could only change the strap if I set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual... And then I could no longer change multipliers on the fly with AI Suite 3 in windows...

Been reading several R5E overclocking guides today and several of them mention raising the CPU System Agent voltage to 1.15-1.20V. However mine's already at 1.15V as default... Curious why it is that high as most of the guides said it should be at 0.8V default.

Will be tinkering a bit more with it when I get back home on monday to see if a stable 4.5 is possible otherwise I'll just back it down to [email protected] which was rock steady.


----------



## TurricanM3

Today i tried Bios 3701.
As the other newer versions my system won't even boot with my prime custom / memtest stable setting of Bios 3202. This is the last version i can run 100 BCLK with adaptive vcore and 3000CL13. I managed to get it benchstable with 125 BCLK (no adaptive vcore though) but the performance was lower and Linx crashed after 2 Min. As mentioned last year the newer bios are a complete disappointment for me.


----------



## gqneon

So - I had to reinstall windows 10 on my R5E - I was having an issue where my system tray icon (the hidden area with the up arrow next to it to make the hidden icons pop up in a box) would only display a black square area instead of all the icons. I couldn't resolve this and thought I had gotten a bug. It turns out - with a clean Win10 install I'm adding in my normal programs. When I install AISuite 3 it immediately causes the black box with no icons on system tray (plus on chrome or IE I click on favorites or menus and it wont update unless I move the mouse off that item and click something else then refocus on it).

So I'm without AI Suite to control my 2 MCP25X pumps - I don't remember speedfan working or anything else except AI suite 3 - I think this latest windows forced update caused this mess but AI suite hasn't been updated since 2015 looking at the support page.

Any help on how to fix the black box glitch or get my pumps from cycling up and down in windows constantly would be appreciated.


----------



## gqneon

In response to my post above, I think just downloading an Asus aisuite package from their newest MOBO just fixed my problem.


----------



## alancsalt

Frankly, I never thought AISuite was very well sorted.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> In response to my post above, I think just downloading an Asus aisuite package from their newest MOBO just fixed my problem.


Bit late to the party, but, I would not use AI Suite, I would do it all in the BIOS. I find that AI Suite does not play well with a lot of the other monitoring programs.

In terms of stopping pumps from cycling up and down in windows constantly, I have my pump set like so:



At idle, pump sits around 1000 rpm. At load - it goes to 100%.


----------



## gqneon

That makes sense. If I have to dump AISuite I will just do what you did here.

I got the newest AI Suite from another mobo to work to get my pumps back to specific settings (not ramping up or down in windows.) But then it no longer wanted to play nice with my 140 chassis fan that's always been managed by the older AI Suite - it ran it at a set value no matter what I did. So I simply added my chassis fan to my manual fan knobs for all my radiators and problem solved. AI Suite isn't great but it had enough little things that are helpful in fan control to keep it around for now.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> That makes sense. If I have to dump AISuite I will just do what you did here.
> 
> I got the newest AI Suite from another mobo to work to get my pumps back to specific settings (not ramping up or down in windows.) But then it no longer wanted to play nice with my 140 chassis fan that's always been managed by the older AI Suite - it ran it at a set value no matter what I did. So I simply added my chassis fan to my manual fan knobs for all my radiators and problem solved. AI Suite isn't great but it had enough little things that are helpful in fan control to keep it around for now.


There are quite a few tools out there for monitoring (AIDA64, HWiNFO, SIV). I use SIV for monitoring and controlling fan speeds for fans connected to Corsair Link Commander. I use AIDA64 for output to LCD panel, i guess we all have our favourites.

I believe "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)" is also quite good for changing values on the fly.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-


----------



## KCDC

I used AIsuite in the beginning, was the only way to control my fan/pump curves on the fly without restarting, but got super tired of the IOMap64.sys BSODs when overclocking and even sometimes just randomly. Had to uninstall all of the suite to get rid of that issue. Another issue I noticed was you either used AISuite or the BIOS, you really couldn't use both as one would overwrite the other, mostly in the fan curves and such, my pump was always at 100% and would always stay there no matter what I did. Would have been nice to have the ability to access the BIOS profiles from within the suite as well.

Agreed that XTU is just as good with OCing within windows for the basic settings, it misses VRM temps in their graphs (unless im mistaken?) and fan curve manipulation as well as a lot of the advanced power settings unique to the ASUS BIOS

I use AIDA64 and HWInfo for monitoring/info

Only thing I'm really missing is on-the-fly fan curve manipulation within windows that matches AISuite. No, I don't wanna use speedfan.

If they would rewrite the dang suite to be more efficient and less buggy all-around, it could be a decent group of softwares. From what I have learned via experience, their software takes a back seat compared to the rest of their development (Armoury, Aura, AISuite).


----------



## Ptiwhisky

Hi guys,

i hope not to cut anyones problem but i can't figured out some memory issues.

Here is my problem, i got 32GB (4x8GB) of Trident Z RGB, an i7 6850K and the Rampage 5 Extreme U3.1 with the last bios 3701.

I can't raise more than 3000MHz the memory i got "bd" code in loop reboot with no post when i set it at 3200MHz like on the G-Skill QVL list.

I tried XMP profile and manually set timings and manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35V.

I tried LLC lvl 6 and 5, tried to raised to 140% capability of the DDR in bios, tune to 1.10V the System Agent Voltage but not touch the VCCIO....

Here is a pic of what i've got with no problem for now:




Thanks a lot by advanced if someone is experiencing the same issue.


----------



## menzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ptiwhisky*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i hope not to cut anyones problem but i can't figured out some memory issues.
> 
> Here is my problem, i got 32GB (4x8GB) of Trident Z RGB, an i7 6850K and the Rampage 5 Extreme U3.1 with the last bios 3701.
> 
> I can't raise more than 3000MHz the memory i got "bd" code in loop reboot with no post when i set it at 3200MHz like on the G-Skill QVL list.
> 
> I tried XMP profile and manually set timings and manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35V.
> 
> I tried LLC lvl 6 and 5, tried to raised to 140% capability of the DDR in bios, tune to 1.10V the System Agent Voltage but not touch the VCCIO....
> 
> Here is a pic of what i've got with no problem for now:
> 
> Thanks a lot by advanced if someone is experiencing the same issue.


Hey Mate,
If you set the profile to XMP and make sure the following in put in:

DRAM Voltage - 1.4v
Eventual DRAM voltage - 1.35v

Reason is you want higher voltage to post and train then once the OS is handed it'll run at the recommended 1.35v.

Keep in mind when using XMP bootstrap is upped to 125 which is needed to handle the fast memory.
Thankss


----------



## DarCraft

Hi guys,

Who faced the problem of slow loading in UEFI mode from the moment it was turned on until the appearance of the Windows 10 x64 desktop on RVE?

The download ring under the ROG logo passes 4 turns while Windows 10 boots. It's very long for UEFI, which should be loaded in seconds!

The system i7-5960X 4400 MHz (44 x 100), Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX (32GB DDR4-2667), GeForce GTX TITAN (6GB), PCI Express x4 Sound Blaster ZxR + DBpro board, 5 HDD (including 2 SSD SATA- III, 3 HDD SATA-II, all disks GPT), USB connected: printer Samsung SCX-4600, keyboard and mouse. Water cooling system on the pump EK-D5.

OS installed as UEFI on SSD Samsung 850 Pro. BIOS version 3504, CSM is disabled.

Can there be a slowdown in UEFI boot due to SATA-II hard disks (non-SSD) connected or because the system is built on water cooling?


----------



## Kimir

Watercooling has no effect on boot time.
Slow drives shouldn't affect boot time much, once they start to spin up and are detected, will slow boot time by a few seconds but that's it.
Could your issue be related to fast boot and usb initialisation (full instead of partial)?


----------



## DarCraft

I'm surprised that the elite board like Rampage V Extreme has such a long boot time in UEFI!
I thought the main advantage of Uefi BIOS was the fast boot speed. And now I understand that the more expensive the motherboard, the slower the boot time!








Will the booting accelerate if I replace SSD SATA-III Samsung 850 PRO with SSD M.2 Samsung 960 PRO?
If it is not difficult to give your examples of the rig boot time on the RVE, and specify the cooling water or air. Thanks!


----------



## Vlada011

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarCraft*
> 
> I'm surprised that the elite board like Rampage V Extreme has such a long boot time in UEFI!
> I thought the main advantage of Uefi BIOS was the fast boot speed. And now I understand that the more expensive the motherboard, the slower the boot time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the booting accelerate if I replace SSD SATA-III Samsung 850 PRO with SSD M.2 Samsung 960 PRO?
> If it is not difficult to give your examples of the rig boot time on the RVE, and specify the cooling water or air. Thanks!


That's not motherboards fault. BIOS is complicate, quad channel memory, type of platform is more complicate.
Arround 30-35 seconds is not long boot for such platform and I have normal SATA III SSD, not some M.2.

Rampage V Extreme had bugs on beginning but generaly is very good motherboard.
Rampage V Edition 10 is even better with more options and there is no much difference if you have Rampage V Edition 10 + i7-6950X or i9-7900X + Rampage VI Extreme.
I would say Rampage VI Extreme is nicest Rampage for now, but ASUS almost always launch every time nicer board than previous thanks to strong design team.
I don't know probably, and I say probably I would choose i7-6900K or i7-5960X + Rampage V Edition 10 than Skylake-X i7-7820X.

My Z77 platform boot 3 times faster than X99, but that's completely different thing.
But Z77 had 1 software for motherboard by manufacturer, and X99 have 20 different monitoring softwares, sensors, settings to change..


----------



## The REX

Anyone tried the new 3801Bios?


----------



## The REX

Anyone tried the new 3801Bios?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The REX*
> 
> Anyone tried the new 3801Bios?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


I tired the 3801 version BIOS on my TUF X99. No difference in performance nor overclocking stability.

As my last TUF X99 killed a rather expensive 6950X CPU, I prefer to use latest BIOS now for the sake of bug fixing.


----------



## Irisservice

bios installed, but bios settings reset.
All working good so far..


----------



## jollydet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> I tired the 3801 version BIOS on my TUF X99. No difference in performance nor overclocking stability.
> 
> As my last TUF X99 killed a rather expensive 6950X CPU, I prefer to use latest BIOS now for the sake of bug fixing.


3801 allowed me to run 10-15mv less cache voltage for a given clock, hey Xkm1948 what bios was your TUF running and what were your vccio and vccsa voltages, when your 6950x went down?


----------



## xkm1948

I was running 1.2v cache at 3.5GHz cache, vccsa was 1.24V. It was on BIOS 3701


----------



## dilster97

Since it's near impossible to find the RVE monoblock and the RVE10 monoblock appears to be everywhere, has anybody heard of or tried to mount the RVE10 block on the RVE?

I'm assuming that the screw layout, heights and positions of the PCBs and other various components are (mostly) unchanged.


----------



## jollydet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Since it's near impossible to find the RVE monoblock and the RVE10 monoblock appears to be everywhere, has anybody heard of or tried to mount the RVE10 block on the RVE?
> 
> I'm assuming that the screw layout, heights and positions of the PCBs and other various components are (mostly) unchanged.


Email EK and see what they have to say, the board is basically the same but they have different cpu sockets so just make sure there is no clearance issues there shouldnt be as the RVE has the X socket style 2011 with less metal so it should fit even if the block was machined for the normal 2011 socket on the RVE10


----------



## Vlada011

I switch from Rampage V Extreme to Rampage V Edition 10.
I would not do that under normal circumstances but I bought together RVE10 and EKWB Monoblock RGB.
After I sell RVE switch should cost me price of RGB Monoblock only.

Boot on RVE10 is few seconds slower than on RVE but I expected that because RGB controllers and more options.



Half of me is sad because I really loved Rampage V Extreme and RGB didn't influence on me to upgrade because of him at all.
I keep single color and maybe I will turn off LED completely.
But let's say I got USB 3.1 and Electrostatic shield, RGB Controller for LED strips, full black board, I have some satisfaction that board is launched as ASUS 10th Anniversary
(it's nice to say after 1-2 years that you have boards launched for ASUS Anniversary) and I got option to install unmatched Monoblock on market.
Soon I will build watercooling, for week or two should arrive block for my GPU compatible even with GTX1080 and I will use that until big Volta show up.

And I would be happier with Rampage VI Apex but not less than i9-7900X.
And X99 is still wanted among people who build computers for work. special i7-5960X/i7-6900K/i7-6950X.
I have some plan to buy little later i7-6950X and use him until DDR5.

I'm not sure but maybe and only maybe because motherboard layout people with 28 PCI-E lanes could use M.2, Intel 750 SSD or Intel Optane 900P in x4 slot, Sound Card in x1 slot and still GPU to work in x16. Because x4 port maybe will not cripple GPU

Now I only need Caselabs BH8.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollydet*
> 
> Email EK and see what they have to say, the board is basically the same but they have different cpu sockets so just make sure there is no clearance issues there shouldnt be as the RVE has the X socket style 2011 with less metal so it should fit even if the block was machined for the normal 2011 socket on the RVE10


Threw an email their way yesterday. I have a feeling that I'll just get some sort of "cover-our-ass" response where they say it can't be done without actually trying it.

If that's the case then I might just try it anyway. Should be a fun experiment.


----------



## Vlada011

Actually boot time on RVE10 is not slower, at least not drastic than on Rampage V Extreme.
I still didnt reinstall Windows and there is some differences in drivers, example no ASMedia SATA Controller drivers, etc.
After uninstall them boot was faster.
ROG Anniversary Logo show up pretty fast but than Windows 10 Logo when show up is slower.
I could improve that with M.2 NVMe SSD or PCI-E SSD. It's not board problems.
Now is 38 seconds, RVE boot for arround 35... But this software don't message accurate.
Windows boot and he need 10 seconds to show results, instead immediately.
I measures with iPhone, it's not more than 30 seconds when I have controll on PC.
Maybe even little less.

But software say...


----------



## tepusg

Hi
I am not able to boot with Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4B3000C15
I tried 1 , 2 3 and 4 sticks
I only manage to boot when I add a cheap Kingston ddr4 2133. I manage to boot with all sticks reported as quad in cpuz but obviously at the slowest speed of Kingston
I tried to increase voltages run slow speeds , but once I remove the Kingston stick out of the slot wont boot
I have an odd ram size of 24gb 4x corsair x4 gb each plus Kingston 8gb
any thoughts
thanks


----------



## tepusg

no thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tepusg*
> 
> no thoughts from anyone?


Never Ever Mix Memory models or brands.
Buying same memory model with same number could be problem if you buy on different place or different kits and manufacturer replace batch with different modules. Don't even to talk about Kingston+CORSAIR.

Corsair Dominator Platinum, exactly same number could be different modules, Samsung-Hynix example.
And people need to pay attention and on Ver No xxx available only when you open box. That's insane, I know but today BIOS is far more complicate than before 15 years when we installed DDR no matter on manufacturer amd model, they worked.
CORSAIR have version number, some of them don't tell you nothing.
When you bought new kit you figure out after contact technical support that vendor use Micron from date xxx not Samsung... or Samsung not Hynix, ...even if you read on review completely different things and bought kit because review.

Special because XMP and because vendors write BIOS testing same modules from same kits.
That mean if you need 64GB you will not use 4x8 GB + 4x 8GB. You will sell 32GB kit and buy 4x16GB, even if you like all slots full. Because that's way how vendors tests, optimize and write BIOS to maximize performance and Intel XMP.
Or kit 8x16 or eventually 8x 8GB if you want slots full. But smart people will rather use 4x16 than 8x8 even if slots are empty.

Did you tried with Magic Button Mem OK.


----------



## Boorock

*Advices / User experience on Rampage V Extreme X99 ?*

Hi Guys,

I've been offered a 2nd hand, Rampage V Extreme X99 (with OC Panel) + i7 5820K for a decent price that I can afford.
But.. I need some real world user experiences, advices...

- I've read lot's of "horror stories" about Asus X99 boards killing the CPUs (maybe because of the OC socket)
Is this true ?

- Do you recommend the Rampage V Extreme X99 board ?

- If you recommend it, what is the fastest, highest but stable DDR4 memory that can I go with ? 
(Planning to have 4x4 / 2x8 (16Gb in total) and/or 4x8 (32Gb in total) Sometimes different RAM+MOBO combinations can make perfect pairs although they are not even mentioned in the QVL.
This is why I'm asking for user experience.

- I know i7 5820K is a mediocre CPU but it will be OK for me for a long time but I would like to add an unlocked, fastest core Xeon on this X99 board later.
Anyone tried the Xeon's on Rampage V Extreme X99 ?
(I'm a casual gamer. So, I think "faster cores" will be better than "more cores" for me)

- I had gr8 success with a X5470 Xeon on an ancient but "rock steady" P5Q Turbo P45 board which I use daily.
Can I have the same experience with Rampage V Extreme X99 and a Xeon CPU ?

- I'm not a hard overclocker but I like to have some "Ummph..." while gaming and/or multitasking but I don't want to sacrifice any stability.
Should I go with Rampage V Extreme X99 or are there any other alternatives available ?

Any ideas are highly appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Boorock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been offered a 2nd hand, Rampage V Extreme X99 (with OC Panel) + i7 5820K for a decent price that I can afford.
> But.. I need some real world user experiences, advices...
> 
> - I've read lot's of "horror stories" about Asus X99 boards killing the CPUs (maybe because of the OC socket)
> Is this true ?
> 
> - Do you recommend the Rampage V Extreme X99 board ?
> 
> - If you recommend it, what is the fastest, highest but stable DDR4 memory that can I go with ?
> (Planning to have 4x4 / 2x8 (16Gb in total) and/or 4x8 (32Gb in total) Sometimes different RAM+MOBO combinations can make perfect pairs although they are not even mentioned in the QVL.
> This is why I'm asking for user experience.
> 
> - I know i7 5820K is a mediocre CPU but it will be OK for me for a long time but I would like to add an unlocked, fastest core Xeon on this X99 board later.
> Anyone tried the Xeon's on Rampage V Extreme X99 ?
> (I'm a casual gamer. So, I think "faster cores" will be better than "more cores" for me)
> 
> - I had gr8 success with a X5470 Xeon on an ancient but "rock steady" P5Q Turbo P45 board which I use daily.
> Can I have the same experience with Rampage V Extreme X99 and a Xeon CPU ?
> 
> - I'm not a hard overclocker but I like to have some "Ummph..." while gaming and/or multitasking but I don't want to sacrifice any stability.
> Should I go with Rampage V Extreme X99 or are there any other alternatives available ?
> 
> Any ideas are highly appreciated, Thanks in advance.


1. boards don't kill cpus, people do. (the stories are nonsense and only when board launched - new owners had no idea what they were doing.
2. yes. it is the best x99 board (and the r5e-10)
3. 3200 will be the max on ram without lots of tuning and a super IMC
4. the 5820 is plenty for gaming IF it is a decent overclocker. the xeon chips are not gonna OC better at all.
5> other alternatives are z370 or x299 or 399 (AMD). all will likely cost quite a bit more than the x99/5820K


----------



## MNiceGuy

Boorock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been offered a 2nd hand, Rampage V Extreme X99 (with OC Panel) + i7 5820K for a decent price that I can afford.
> But.. I need some real world user experiences, advices...
> 
> - I've read lot's of "horror stories" about Asus X99 boards killing the CPUs (maybe because of the OC socket)
> Is this true ?
> 
> - Do you recommend the Rampage V Extreme X99 board ?
> 
> - If you recommend it, what is the fastest, highest but stable DDR4 memory that can I go with ?
> (Planning to have 4x4 / 2x8 (16Gb in total) and/or 4x8 (32Gb in total) Sometimes different RAM+MOBO combinations can make perfect pairs although they are not even mentioned in the QVL.
> This is why I'm asking for user experience.
> 
> - I know i7 5820K is a mediocre CPU but it will be OK for me for a long time but I would like to add an unlocked, fastest core Xeon on this X99 board later.
> Anyone tried the Xeon's on Rampage V Extreme X99 ?
> (I'm a casual gamer. So, I think "faster cores" will be better than "more cores" for me)
> 
> - I had gr8 success with a X5470 Xeon on an ancient but "rock steady" P5Q Turbo P45 board which I use daily.
> Can I have the same experience with Rampage V Extreme X99 and a Xeon CPU ?
> 
> - I'm not a hard overclocker but I like to have some "Ummph..." while gaming and/or multitasking but I don't want to sacrifice any stability.
> Should I go with Rampage V Extreme X99 or are there any other alternatives available ?
> 
> Any ideas are highly appreciated, Thanks in advance.



Concerning the reliability of that combination, I have had a 5820K on a Rampage V Black Edition running 24/7 for the last year or so. Extremely stable and no issues. I had a slightly more aggressive overclock when it was my primary PC but had no issues there either. The only thing I will say is it seemed a little for fussy about memory when I built it. I recall having to try a couple different kits before I found one that was stress stable. Once I did though it was smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## cram501

Jpmboy said:


> 1. boards don't kill cpus, people do. (the stories are nonsense and only when board launched - new owners had no idea what they were doing.


The early bios' for the original R5E did randomly produce invalid voltage values for the cpu. I never lost a CPU but I did have unexpected voltage warnings and some shutdowns. The voltages for the CPU were set to some outrageous values at random times. From what I understand some people did fry their CPUs. You can read about it on the ROG Asus forums in 2015 and maybe in 2016.

The asus x99 boards I have are working fine including the RVE with the later bios.


----------



## nintari

oh for goodness sake...
Had finally tuned in a decent overclock with 125 bclk (35x125=4375) and been running it for quite some time.... now all of the sudden I am getting random BSODs and lockups 

I had to run 125 due to the 3000Mhz memory (5930k cpu btw), but I tried 100 and setting manually to 3000 and still random crashes and lockups.

I tried upping voltage to CPU (was 1.245 went to 1.35), changing LLC to different levels, add more to memory etc etc... still BSOD at random times 

tempted to sell this off while I still can and get a 8700k and good board lmao (work will pay for it)

all stock 2133mhz I seem to be fine.


----------



## zoson

Jpmboy said:


> 1. boards don't kill cpus, people do. (the stories are nonsense and only when board launched - new owners had no idea what they were doing.
> 2. yes. it is the best x99 board (and the r5e-10)
> 3. 3200 will be the max on ram without lots of tuning and a super IMC
> 4. the 5820 is plenty for gaming IF it is a decent overclocker. the xeon chips are not gonna OC better at all.
> 5> other alternatives are z370 or x299 or 399 (AMD). all will likely cost quite a bit more than the x99/5820K


3009 bios ran VCCIO at 1.3v, which is red-zone for the nominal 1.050v. If left to run it would definitely damage the chip.


----------



## nintari

ok so I updated to lates bios cleared all settings and started from scratch.... realbench can run for hours with no issues 125x36 cache currently at 32x manual voltage at 1.27 with XMP enabled (trying it again to see fi the random over voltage comes up again with newer bios).

but now I'd like to set the voltage so when windows is set to balanced the voltage and multiplier go down thus using much less power. when in games I'll set to high performance... but when I went to set the voltage to adaptive and additional turbo mode voltage and put in 1.27 it wouldn't boot lol. so apparently I have it set wrong. I thought that's what I needed for the voltage to go down but..... any suggestion whilst I play around and re-read through hundreds of posts lol


----------



## mistershan

Hey guys I have a question. I have the rampage and 2 x 1080s SLI...I was having some poor performance in Deux Ex Mankind Divided and someone on steam told me to post info on my comp from Steam. He said my PCI slots should be 16x, not 8x. The cards are definitely in the right slots. Am I supposed to change something in the bios? I have recently updated my bios and reformatted Windows 10...perhaps that could have changed something?

This is the readout from steam:

Computer Information:
Manufacturer: ASUS
Model: All Series
Form Factor: Desktop
No Touch Input Detected

Processor Information:
CPU Vendor: GenuineIntel
CPU Brand: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
CPU Family: 0x6
CPU Model: 0x3f
CPU Stepping: 0x2
CPU Type: 0x0
Speed: 3298 Mhz
12 logical processors
6 physical processors
HyperThreading: Supported
FCMOV: Supported
SSE2: Supported
SSE3: Supported
SSSE3: Supported
SSE4a: Unsupported
SSE41: Supported
SSE42: Supported
AES: Supported
AVX: Supported
CMPXCHG16B: Supported
LAHF/SAHF: Supported
PrefetchW: Supported

Operating System Version:
Windows 10 (64 bit)
NTFS: Supported
Crypto Provider Codes: Supported 311 0x0 0x0 0x0

Video Card:
Driver: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080
DirectX Driver Name: nvldumd.dll
Driver Version: 23.21.13.9077
DirectX Driver Version: 23.21.13.9077
Driver Date: 1 23 2018
OpenGL Version: 4.6
Desktop Color Depth: 32 bits per pixel
Monitor Refresh Rate: 100 Hz
DirectX Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080
VendorID: 0x10de
DeviceID: 0x1b80
Revision: 0xa1
Number of Monitors: 1
Number of Logical Video Cards: 1
SLI Detected (2 GPUs)
Primary Display Resolution: 3440 x 1440
Desktop Resolution: 3440 x 1440
Primary Display Size: 31.42" x 13.19" (34.06" diag)
79.8cm x 33.5cm (86.5cm diag)
Primary Bus: PCI Express 8x
Primary VRAM: 8191 MB
Supported MSAA Modes: 2x 4x 8x 

Sound card:
Audio device: Speakers (2- Logitech G933 Gami

Memory:
RAM: 65448 Mb

Miscellaneous:
UI Language: English
Media Type: Undetermined
Total Hard Disk Space Available: 10501027 Mb
Largest Free Hard Disk Block: 1173121 Mb
OS Install Date: Dec 31 1969
Game Controller: None detected
VR Headset: None detected


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ that's a 28 lane cpu - right? so x8 sli is correct. Besides, there is NO difference in gaming performance between x16 and x8 SLI. you are no where near PCIE saturation (even at 12K video). Check the GamersNexus analysis of this.



zoson said:


> 3009 bios ran VCCIO at 1.3v, which is red-zone for the nominal 1.050v. If left to run it would definitely damage the  chip.


not at defaults. XMP... which is not the board, it is the ram. Besides, "AUTO" and "VOLT" are not spoken here.


----------



## toncij

Jpmboy said:


> there is NO difference in gaming performance between x16 and x8 SLI. you are no where near PCIE saturation (even at 12K video).


They just might be now with Ampere, according to tests on TITAN V.


----------



## Jpmboy

toncij said:


> They just might be now with Ampere, according to tests on TITAN V.


it all depends on the resolution and refresh rate. GamersNExus did a comparison recently... up to 12K rez.


----------



## zoson

Jpmboy said:


> not at defaults. XMP... which is not the board, it is the ram. Besides, "AUTO" and "VOLT" are not spoken here.


Not true, it does this after setting defaults and has nothing to do with XMP.


----------



## Jpmboy

zoson said:


> Not true, it does this after setting defaults and has nothing to do with XMP.


What's not true? That a few users out of thousands have this issue? Maybe it is a sample specific issue, but then again, my R5E and R5E-10 did nothing of the sort. R5E-10 is running (constantly, 24/7/365) with a 6950X and SLI TXPs. R5E was recently sold and had been pushing a 5960X at 4.7 since the day the board launched. I did kill a 5960X tho... but* I *killed it. I tried to replicate this issue years ago. Never could.


----------



## zoson

Jpmboy said:


> What's not true? That a few users out of thousands have this issue? Maybe it is a sample specific issue, but then again, my R5E and R5E-10 did nothing of the sort. R5E-10 is running (constantly, 24/7/365) with a 6950X and SLI TXPs. R5E was recently sold and had been pushing a 5960X at 4.7 since the day the board launched. I did kill a 5960X tho... but* I *killed it. I tried to replicate this issue years ago. Never could.


You either didn't run 3009 or didn't notice. That's all there is to it. 
I have THREE R5E's and on 3009 they ALL run VCCIO at 1.3v when set to Auto after resetting to factory defaults. This was a KNOWN BUG that was fixed in 3101. Seriously do a search on the forums for 3009 VCCIO. Your fake-news denial literally doesn't change the fact that this was a widespread and well known bug in 3009.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys lets send letter to ASUS and advice them to build M.2 PCI-E Adapter for RAID 0.
ASUS should build such adapter and than people with X99 and previous generations could install in PCI-E slot and use two M.2 NVMe in RAID 0 and boot in Windows.

Is it something like that possible?
ASUS build some huge adapters for 4x M.2 with fan. 
But for 2 RAID 0 would be great.


----------



## toncij

Vlada011 said:


> Guys lets send letter to ASUS and advice them to build M.2 PCI-E Adapter for RAID 0.
> ASUS should build such adapter and than people with X99 and previous generations could install in PCI-E slot and use two M.2 NVMe in RAID 0 and boot in Windows.
> 
> Is it something like that possible?
> ASUS build some huge adapters for 4x M.2 with fan.
> But for 2 RAID 0 would be great.


Errm.... Asus offers such adapters - Hyper cards.


----------



## Vlada011

I saw ASUS Hyper Card. It's for 4x M.2 and occupy x16 slot. 
Maybe when I replace CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes.
Everything have order now first watercooling than...

1. GPU - May-July depend of NVIDIA and 250W models
2. M.2 1TB or 512+512GB - August
3. Monitor 4K UHD 38-43" - October
4. CPU i7-5960X-i7-6950X - November/December except if something really good show up

New CPU should extend life time of X99 and give me space to update one more GPU without changing platform and 32GB RAM 3200MHz C11-12 capable if price back on normal level.


----------



## cekim

Vlada011 said:


> I saw ASUS Hyper Card. It's for 4x M.2 and occupy x16 slot.
> Maybe when I replace CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes.
> Everything have order now first watercooling than...
> 
> 1. GPU - May-July depend of NVIDIA and 250W models
> 2. M.2 1TB or 512+512GB - August
> 3. Monitor 4K UHD 38-43" - October
> 4. CPU i7-5960X-i7-6950X - November/December except if something really good show up
> 
> New CPU should extend life time of X99 and give me space to update one more GPU without changing platform and 32GB RAM 3200MHz C11-12 capable if price back on normal level.


Without some bios hacking the Hyper x16 won't work in your x99.

It requires PCIe bifurcation (x4x4x4x4 vs x16 or at least x4x4 in a x8 slot). I believe the CPU can do it, I know for a fact haswell, broadwell,skylake xeons can on the c612 chipset (xeon equivalent of x99) and I believe the only thing stopping 59xx and 69xx the bios, but I've never tried, so its possible the x99 chipset and/or CPU might refuse or the bios have so little of the required config that its pretty much impossible to enable without good access to intel developer info.

I have 2 EP2C612 (2011-v3 socket) and 1 Z10PE-d16-ws that all work with xeon v3 and v4 (haswell/broadwell). The EP2C's bios has bifurcation settings already exposed in the UEFI and I believe the Z10PE (from other users) has parameters which, with the right tools, can be enabled in the bios, but certainly not through the UEFI. Can't speak to the x99 setup though. It may or may not be possible, but any way you cut it will require some bios hacking.


----------



## toncij

Go for a PCIE drive then. From experience, on X99 in fact and RVE, Intel 900p is visibly more responsive than a Sam 960 Pro.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey guys, i have an aio (sort off) ek predator 360.
I separated the pump from the fan because i want to be able to run the pump at constant 75%
Plugged the pump into CHA_FAN3A and in the easy mode ? of the bios i selected manual at put 75%.
It is set in DC mode
Is that the proper way to do it?
I don't hear the pump so....


----------



## Vlada011

zipeldiablo said:


> Hey guys, i have an aio (sort off) ek predator 360.
> I separated the pump from the fan because i want to be able to run the pump at constant 75%
> Plugged the pump into CHA_FAN3A and in the easy mode ? of the bios i selected manual at put 75%.
> It is set in DC mode
> Is that the proper way to do it?
> I don't hear the pump so....


I thought pump should be connected with CPU Fan header?


----------



## Vlada011

Vlada011 said:


> I saw ASUS Hyper Card. It's for 4x M.2 and occupy x16 slot.
> Maybe when I replace CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes.
> Everything have order now first watercooling than...
> 
> 1. GPU - May-July depend of NVIDIA and 250W models
> 2. M.2 1TB or 512+512GB - August
> 3. Monitor 4K UHD 38-43" - October
> 4. CPU i7-5960X-i7-6950X - November/December except if something really good show up
> 
> New CPU should extend life time of X99 and give me space to update one more GPU without changing platform and 32GB RAM 3200MHz C11-12 capable if price back on normal level.


If ASUS don't want MSI prepare...
This device for people with one GPU and CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes this is great thing. 
Even i7-3820, i7-4820... they don't need to change platform yet.


----------



## cekim

Vlada011 said:


> If ASUS don't want MSI prepare...
> This device for people with one GPU and CPU with 40 PCI-E lanes this is great thing.
> Even i7-3820, i7-4820... they don't need to change platform yet.


The bifurcation issue is not ASUS (in terms of the nvme card). MSI can't save you here. 

There are 2 paths to functionality here:
1. BIOS bifurcates x16 (configures the CPU to do this) into x4x4x4x4 or x8 into x4x4
2. PLX chip is added to the NVME board with all the problems that brings (latency, throughput, driver hassle). PLX chip then performs this switching to provide the illusion of bifurcation.

Bottom line, the x99 bios DOES NOT support bifurcation as it stands today (MSI or Asus) so far as I know and have observed. It _could_ (see my prior post - I have an asrock c612 - aka: xeon version of x99 - that does support bifurcation in the bios natively), but they just didn't enable it on i7's because it was generally only useful for servers and Intel likes charging extra for everything it can that consumers don't demand and servers need.

The older chips (3820/4820) may not support this bifurcation at all, bios or not. I don't know, but I wouldn't count on it unless you have some independent verification that it does. Even if it does, see above, you may be in for a headache hacking your bios to enable it.


----------



## Xipe

I have this mobo with 1701 bios. When i try update to the last bios, the mobo dont start, if i put defaults settings dont starts too. I have comeback to 1701....
I used cache offset voltage and core voltage with adaptative.

I have this pc:
Corsair AX1200W
i7 5930K 4,6 Ghz 4,2 Ghz Uncore
Corsair H100i
Asus Rampage V Extreme
G.Skill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR [email protected] 15-15-15-35-1 1.385v
MSI 1080 GTX GAMING X (Core: 2139 MHz/ Mem: 5500MHz)
Asus Xonar STX
SSD Samsung 840 PRO 256Gbs 
HDD Velociraptor 150gbs
HDD 2x2Tb Western digital


----------



## Vlada011

Xipe said:


> I have this mobo with 1701 bios. When i try update to the last bios, the mobo dont start, if i put defaults settings dont starts too. I have comeback to 1701....
> I used cache offset voltage and core voltage with adaptative.
> 
> I have this pc:
> Corsair AX1200W
> i7 5930K 4,6 Ghz 4,2 Ghz Uncore
> Corsair H100i
> Asus Rampage V Extreme
> G.Skill F4-2666C15Q-16GRR [email protected] 15-15-15-35-1 1.385v
> MSI 1080 GTX GAMING X (Core: 2139 MHz/ Mem: 5500MHz)
> Asus Xonar STX
> SSD Samsung 840 PRO 256Gbs
> HDD Velociraptor 150gbs
> HDD 2x2Tb Western digital



I think I read somewhere that Cache Voltage Could be set only on Auto or Manual or Offset, Adaptive not work.
That's pretty high clock you try.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Vlada011 said:


> I thought pump should be connected with CPU Fan header?


If you have a classic aio and want the mobo to adjust the pump speed regarding of cpu temp yes.
I don't want that 
Seems that the pump is running as expected, i thought there will be more noise that's all lol


----------



## Kimir

You can still have the pump connected to the CPU_fan header just to have the RPM signal without the speed regulation use, I've always done it this way. 
At least if the pump fail at start, I'll have the error msg.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Kimir said:


> You can still have the pump connected to the CPU_fan header just to have the RPM signal without the speed regulation use, I've always done it this way.
> At least if the pump fail at start, I'll have the error msg.


Oh ? what settings should be set in the bios ?


----------



## Kimir

zipeldiablo said:


> Oh ? what settings should be set in the bios ?


Nothing really need to be done in the bios, or perhaps the CPU FAN speed low limit in monitor tab set to the max available - 500 or 600 rpm - the pump running at 5000 rpm or so at full speed.
Note that I'm using the old D5 vario, so the pump is powered by the old molex and only the rpm signal goes to the cpu fan header.


----------



## Vlada011

It' would be nice if some of you guys who have both platforms X99 and X299 and i7-5960X try to build bootable RAID 0 on X99 with ASUS Hyper card x16. One GPU + ASUS Hyper card and example Samsung 960 EVO 500GB x2.
I know there is a place for two more, but 2x M.2 would be enough.
I hear it's possible.

That's my idea to upgrade on 40 lanes CPU and use that ASUS Hyper card for RAID 0 M.2 2x EVO 500GB is cheaper than 1TB EVO.
And faster if work. 
There must be reliable way to do that x16 adapter on CPU PCI-E lanes on RVE or RVE10.
Many people would like to see how that work.

ASUS Hyper M.2 x16 is nicest solution of that type on market.
Even if I think that smaller option for two for half price could be offered because 2 is probably max on X99.
Not only X99, X79 owners would like to have something like that.

Really beautifull card, I didn't know they offer shield to cover.


----------



## zoson

Thought I'd drop a note in here. For anyone having the T_Sensor2 issue... It's caused by something that's in all of the 3000 series bioses. I went back to 2101 a few weeks ago on both of my running 5960x R5E systems, and the issue is gone on both systems. I'm going to boot my backup R5E board that I have as a spare and see if it's solved on that board too.

For those of you unfamiliar with the T_Sensor2 issue:
After a few hours T_Sensor2 will stop providing readouts and will change to N/A. This still happens if the sensor is unplugged entirely.
At this time, if you have fans being controlled by T_Sensor1, the fans will stop responding to the sensor and be stuck at whatever speed they were at when T_Sensor2 dropped.
Adjusting fan speed based on CPU temperature still works, but the RPM range will be shifted up about 30% from what is specified.

Use case for this type of setup is controlling your fan speed based on the temperature of your coolant.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Little curiosity of the day, can we connect led strips to the motherboard somehow?
I mean, i can use a controller but that would be great to control everything with software


Also i got a very specific question.
I am looking for something who has an ek gpu waterblock (1080 or 1080ti would be great) with a ek supremacy (or evo) cpu waterblock.
Leaning towards hard tubing for my first custom loop and i was wondering if one of the hole of the supremacy was aligned with one of the hole from the gpu waterblock.
Might have some luck and find someone with this exact setup here 

Hum seems like i got another question actually.
We're supposed to connect the 24pin into the motherboard and according the manual either the 8pin or the 4pin. My friend told me it is better for the stability of the overclocking to connect both, thoughts?
Also there is a moxel connector which is supposed to improve the stability of the gpus for sli, i assume it is worthless for a single card?


----------



## Vlada011

You can't that's flaw of Rampage V Extreme.
She is old school ROG motherboard. Last from generation.
After her they start to build LED Strips headers.
But to be honest I would not pay attention on that.
Connect them on molex and enjoy.
I keep only one LED on RVE10-Red Static.

I had both Rampage V Extreme and now Rampage V Edition 10.
I would like Rampage VI Extreme now. It's bad because I can find cheap Skylake-X and can't find Broadwell-E 8 cores to upgrade i7-5820K.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Vlada011 said:


> You can't that's flaw of Rampage V Extreme.
> She is old school ROG motherboard. Last from generation.
> After her they start to build LED Strips headers.
> But to be honest I would not pay attention on that.
> Connect them on molex and enjoy.
> I keep only one LED on RVE10-Red Static.
> 
> I had both Rampage V Extreme and now Rampage V Edition 10.
> I would like Rampage VI Extreme now. It's bad because I can find cheap Skylake-X and can't find Broadwell-E 8 cores to upgrade i7-5820K.


Meh i have 5960x, to upgrade to a cpu with 40 lanes would cost me dearly :/
I assume the RVE10 is not worth the additional cost?
I saw some of them go for 300 euros on ebay but i figured i might aswell keep my money for cascade lake-X


----------



## Vlada011

zipeldiablo said:


> Meh i have 5960x, to upgrade to a cpu with 40 lanes would cost me dearly :/
> I assume the RVE10 is not worth the additional cost?
> I saw some of them go for 300 euros on ebay but i figured i might aswell keep my money for cascade lake-X



I would not upgrade just like that.
But in moment when I had RVE, I made list for watercooling and searched for Monoblock, new, used, etc...
But it was out of stock and I was ready to pay 120-150 euro. All stores out of stock, no on Ebay, etc...
I had plan to keep RVE under water and later upgrade CPU. In that moment I saw RVE10+RGB Monoblock for 400 euro.
I sold my board and left with newer board and monoblock.

Now for upgrade Intel should surprise me, to fix bugs, to give nice price, nice performance.
And I would upgrade on Skylake-X, I have great offer for cheaper i9-7900X. But I used on Rampage motherboards and I no money for her now.
Maybe if ASUS offer some giveaway or similar for Extreme I will sell i7-5820K-RVE10+RGB Monoblock and I have money between i7-7820X and i9-7900X.
It would be nice now when AMD show up to used i7-6950X drop on 500 euro Max. No reason to people ask more for them any more. That would be great upgrade.
From lowest to highest on X99.


----------



## panosxidis

i have same mobo!!!!one more strix x99
i have one question Asus Strix x99 is better than Asus rampage v {{non V10} i think is better strix because is newer version!can you help me?thanks﻿


----------



## zipeldiablo

Vlada011 said:


> I would not upgrade just like that.
> 
> Now for upgrade Intel should surprise me, to fix bugs, to give nice price, nice performance.


I mean, my 5960x is kinda **** (4.4 ghz for 1.3v) and i could order a 4.6 ghz i9 7900x (for 1.225v) on siliconlottery so...
Thing is i cannot find any comparative 4k benchmarks so i will have to look for separate benchmarks and do the comparative myself, huge pain !

Also i plan to do a custom loop and i would fancy some rgb but the r5e 10 cost as much as the r6e motherboard so yeah, why not upgrade.

I will still wait for cannonlake-x, see if there is some new features that might be worth it, otherwise i will go with the i9, should be ok for a few years.


----------



## zoson

T_Sensor 2 issue is confirmed a bios issue 100%. Thanks ASUS for publishing bioses with a really serious bug in it and pretending it doesn't exist.

If your fans are behaving strangely on R5E, downgrade to 2101 and the issue will be gone. All three of my R5E's were having this issue, and after downgrading all of them from 3701 to 2101 they are fixed.

Sys1:
5960x at 4.5GHz watercooled (bought used online)
64GB GSkill Ripjaws V DDR4 3000mhz 14-14-14-34-1T
2x 980's in SLI watercooled
1TB 960 EVO M.2
Win 10 Pro Creators Update

Sys2:
5960x at 4.4GHz watercooled (microcenter)
32GB Corsair LPX DDR4 3200MHz 15-17-17-35-1T
1x 770 on air
1TB 840 EVO SATA
Win 7 Ultimate

Sys3:
5930k at 4.4GHz watercooled (newegg)
32GB Corsair LPX DDR4 2666 15-17-17-35-1T
2x 560Ti 448 SLI watercooled
3x 2TB WD Black in Raid5 short-stroked to 1TB each.
Win 10 Home

Three different OS's, three different systems, and the only real commonality was the motherboard. 

This also explains why when I initially built my first R5E system, it didn't have this issue for so long. Then after I went to 3009 it manifested. I stayed on 3009 for a LONG time, putting up with rebooting every few days. Then decided later to update bios *specifically to try and fix this sensor issue*. I didn't put 2:2 together that it was *GETTING WORSE* with each bios update. Finally in frustration I switched back to BIOS2 on my original board which had 1701 on it(which wouldn't boot with my 64GB kit) so I decided to find a bios that was the earliest version that would support my memory and my M.2 Drive. Viola, it's now been over a month and none of the systems have had the issue since I put them all back on 2101.


----------



## Vlada011

panosxidis said:


> i have same mobo!!!!one more strix x99
> i have one question Asus Strix x99 is better than Asus rampage v {{non V10} i think is better strix because is newer version!can you help me?thanks﻿


I would never change my previous Rampage V Extreme for X99 Strix.
Simply it's nicer and real Half Workstation/Half Gaming motherboard.

Rampage V Extreme have all readings for all settings of my CPU and memory same as Rampage V Edition 10.
BIOS are very similar. That mean RVE is great board and advantage of RVE10 is 

-Dual LAN i218V + i211at (Very Important)
-RGB Header (Cool)
-RGB Changable LEDs on several place (Cool)
-ASMedia USB 3.1 Controller, (Very Important)
-All Intel SATA Ports (OK)
-U.2 Port instead useless SATA Express (Very Important)
-Reinforced PCI-E slots (Cool)
-Premounted I/O Shiled (Great)
-Backplate with RGB (CooooooL)
-SLI/CFX Switch (OK)
-DRAM CH Switch (OK)

Advantage of Rampage V Extreme is ASUS OC Panel.
I really miss him and no money to spend on that from other side I don't need Supreme Hi-Fi.

Some of advantages of RVE10 over RVE have and X99 Strix. But as customer who search for used hardware over net and want to buy some X99 with 8 cores and that could be find for 500-600$ now. I would choose Rampage V Extreme + i7-5960X, OC Him and beat Ryzen 1800X. For 500-550$.
200$ for mobo and 350-360 for i7-5960X used. That's far better RIG than some want to present and could be used Xeons, i7-6950X. 
RVE support all of them and Crosshair not support Epic and Threadripper.
And most important is your 8 core CPU could work on 4.4-4.5GHz under water. That mean a lot for gaming, no matter on core number.
Clean AIDA64 Memory result of second version of Ryzen is lower than my i7-5820K, he beat in L1, L2, L3 Cache, 
but Memory result is lower, and I talk about 3600MHz vs mine 2666MHz.
Some better kit 3200 on i7-5960X will shine. Even faster slow down with frequency but decrease latency on C10. 
That's RIG, for us who can't enjoy in Rampage VI Extreme. I could find i7-7820X for 380euro, i9-7900X for 700euro. 
But I can't afford successor of my board.


----------



## Vlada011

panosxidis said:


> i have same mobo!!!!one more strix x99
> i have one question Asus Strix x99 is better than Asus rampage v {{non V10} i think is better strix because is newer version!can you help me?thanks﻿


I would never change my previous Rampage V Extreme for X99 Strix.
Simply it's nicer and real Half Workstation/Half Gaming motherboard.

Rampage V Extreme have all readings for all settings of my CPU and memory same as Rampage V Edition 10.
BIOS are very similar. That mean RVE is great board and advantage of RVE10 is 

-Dual LAN i218V + i211at (Very Important)
-RGB Header (Cool)
-RGB Changable LEDs on several place (Cool)
-ASMedia USB 3.1 Controller, (Very Important)
-All Intel SATA Ports (OK)
-U.2 Port instead useless SATA Express (Very Important)
-Reinforced PCI-E slots (Cool)
-Premounted I/O Shiled (Great)
-Backplate with RGB (CooooooL)
-SLI/CFX Switch (OK)
-DRAM CH Switch (OK)

Advantage of Rampage V Extreme is ASUS OC Panel.
I really miss him and no money to spend on that from other side I don't need Supreme Hi-Fi.

Some of advantages of RVE10 over RVE have and X99 Strix. But as customer who search for used hardware over net and want to buy some X99 with 8 cores and that could be find for 500-600$ now. I would choose Rampage V Extreme + i7-5960X, OC Him and beat Ryzen 1800X. For 500-550$.
200$ for mobo and 350-360 for i7-5960X used. That's far better RIG than some want to present and could be used Xeons, i7-6950X. 
RVE support all of them and Crosshair not support Epic and Threadripper.
And most important is your 8 core CPU could work on 4.4-4.5GHz under water. That mean a lot for gaming, no matter on core number.
Clean AIDA64 Memory result of second version of Ryzen is lower than my i7-5820K, he beat in L1, L2, L3 Cache, 
but Memory result is lower, and I talk about 3600MHz vs mine 2666MHz.
Some better kit 3200 on i7-5960X will shine. Even faster slow down with frequency but decrease latency on C10. 
That's RIG, for us who can't enjoy in Rampage VI Extreme. I could find i7-7820X for 380euro, i9-7900X for 700euro. 
But I can't afford successor of my board.


----------



## Vlada011

Double Post

This new site is so problematic.
After change I press Post and nothing happen, than after refresh I see double post and similar problems.
Search not work, I type name of topic and not work, I faster find typing in google name of typic than here in Search Madness.
Quality of overclock.net using drop for 2 levels after update.
I see name that I post latest, I look on last page and no my post at all. But notice like I post latest. Many many problems.


----------



## alancsalt

"I see name that I post latest, I look on last page and no my post at all. But notice like I post latest."

Had that issue, I think. Same as:http://www.overclock.net/forum/1779...ne-thread-refuses-acknowledge-being-read.html

Change "number of posts per page" to see invisible last posts.


----------



## zerophase

Does the anti surge protection feature work correctly, now? I keep finding a bunch of old posts from older Asus boards about it triggering falsely often. There's also posts in here about chips being killed by sudden voltage surges from the board. The reason I ask is I saw vccio spike up to 1.491 in AIDA64 right when I started a stress test. Would anti surge protect against, and does it actually work as expected?


----------



## zoson

zerophase said:


> Does the anti surge protection feature work correctly, now? I keep finding a bunch of old posts from older Asus boards about it triggering falsely often. There's also posts in here about chips being killed by sudden voltage surges from the board. The reason I ask is I saw vccio spike up to 1.491 in AIDA64 right when I started a stress test. Would anti surge protect against, and does it actually work as expected?


BIOS 3009 had known problems with VCCIO. I would not use any bios in the 3000 series, per my post above. 
I'm using 2101 again now, and am quite happy with my three R5E systems. Whereas they were a huge pain in the ass with all the 3000 series bioses.


----------



## Kimir

Beta bios 3902 is out since yesterday, probably spectre/meldown thingy for the braves that wants to try it.


----------



## panosxidis

Yeap but not Changelog why?


----------



## NGX

I'll finally be doing a build on this board, pretty stoked


----------



## zoson

I would not advise using any 3000 series bios until they acknowledge the issue in all 3000 series bioses caused by T_Sensors dropping out. It's an easily reproducible issue that very seriously affects the long-run stability of the motherboard. 

This issue does not occur on any 2000 series bios or 1000 series bios I've tested.


----------



## Aarbron

Hello,

Can someone advise me a good kit of 4*4 gb DDR4 to fit fit with the rampage V extreme and a i7 6800k please ?

Thank you


----------



## Kimir

Aarbron said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone advise me a good kit of 4*4 gb DDR4 to fit fit with the rampage V extreme and a i7 6800k please ?
> 
> Thank you


GSKILL F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys, i saw that we can plug external sensors on the mobo.
Can we adjust the pwn speed depending on the feedback of those external sensors? (well i have only have one sensor but you get my point)
If so do you know where it is in the bios?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Figured out how to deal with sensors, but the bios isn't enough for what i want to do, pity.

On another note, it seems that on x299 motherboards people with heavy oc will plug both 8pins and 4pins for improved stability.
Does that work on our mobo aswell? there is nothing written in the manual regarding this it seems ?
(i am asking because since i read the manual again and didn't see anything i unplugged the 4pins)


----------



## Vlada011

zipeldiablo said:


> Figured out how to deal with sensors, but the bios isn't enough for what i want to do, pity.
> 
> On another note, it seems that on x299 motherboards people with heavy oc will plug both 8pins and 4pins for improved stability.
> Does that work on our mobo aswell? there is nothing written in the manual regarding this it seems ?
> (i am asking because since i read the manual again and didn't see anything i unplugged the 4pins)


I'm not sure is it necessary because when I recognize 8+8 pin or 8+4 pin I connect both of them.
No matter how much CPU need power. On both RVE and RVE10 I keep 8+4 even on mid OC.

Fantastic boards, guy who bought RVE board from me say same.


----------



## PipJones

Hi, has anyone else had a problem with a recent W10 update making the rve fail to boot from Samsung nvme? Error code 61 on MB LCD. Any known solution?

Recent = last few days, I can see posts from earlier in the year relating to nvme issues, nothing "recent".

Zero changes made to system configuration. Shut down Monday night, tried to boot today - sits there at ROG logo after POST, no spinner ...


----------



## zerophase

PipJones said:


> Hi, has anyone else had a problem with a recent W10 update making the rve fail to boot from Samsung nvme? Error code 61 on MB LCD. Any known solution?
> 
> Recent = last few days, I can see posts from earlier in the year relating to nvme issues, nothing "recent".
> 
> Zero changes made to system configuration. Shut down Monday night, tried to boot today - sits there at ROG logo after POST, no spinner ...


I've just always had to disable "boot drive only" for "all drives" while booting into windows 10 from NVME. Heard the beta patch might fix the issue.


----------



## PipJones

Thanks for this, which beta patch? Have you got a link?



zerophase said:


> I've just always had to disable "boot drive only" for "all drives" while booting into windows 10 from NVME. Heard the beta patch might fix the issue.


----------



## zerophase

PipJones said:


> Thanks for this, which beta patch? Have you got a link?
> 
> 
> 
> zerophase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just always had to disable "boot drive only" for "all drives" while booting into windows 10 from NVME. Heard the beta patch might fix the issue.
Click to expand...

It's on the support page for the RVE.


----------



## PipJones

Ah! are you talking about beta BIOS Version 3902?

Anyway, I've no idea what caused it, but, switching boot logo from "Auto" to "Off" allowed W10 to boot without issue. Switched back to "Auto" again and all is well.

Very strange.

*Edit: The recent W10 update had also enabled "fast startup", I suspect that this was the root cause!



zerophase said:


> It's on the support page for the RVE.


----------



## Kimosabe

*RVE Overclock fail has lead to no video output and boot restarts... Looking for help!*

RVE Overclock fail has lead to no video output and boot restarts... Looking for help!
Hello fine forum folk,

I have been trawling through forums everywhere to try to find the right solution but so far to no avail...
I had been reading up on how to overclock my CPU (Intel 5960x) using the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU). After some light playing with the settings and a few trials I did a modest increase to the CPU Frequency (4.4 up to 4.5) CPU Cache (30 up to 37), Voltage (a .25v increase) and saved it. I ran the stress test again and after about 5 seconds the system locked up with a BSOD that was out of vertical sync. I admit I panicked and shutdown the system thinking I could fix it in the bios.

The problem is that on reboot, there was no post, no windows, no display at all...

I have tried endless reboots, holding F2, holding DEL, using the retry and reset switches on the mainboard, switching the bios to the second one, and even tried flashing to the current, and then an older bios. I've also tried clearing the CMOS with the button at the back and pulling the battery for 5 mins and 5 hours. I replaced the battery with a new one even, and I've disconnected the power supply. But no matter what i do, it's the same outcome or a little worse, the bios Q code crashes on several errors like 70, to 99 before restarting.

A number of people have suggested pulling everything out of the back of the machine except for the k/board and display lead, or, pulling all the components out and systematically re-fitting them back til the error shows up to identify the faulty component. I will if I have to, but that will be a monumental amount of work to do as this rig is heavily water-cooled (see pic), so if I can avoid it... Many also say that the hardware should be OK and that it's not too likely that I have damaged components, merely screwed up the settings. Since everything has been working perfectly up to the point I wrecked it, I'm hopeful that that is the case.

What I'm really hoping is that somewhere out there, this has happened to someone and that they have already figured out the right combination of things I need to do to get my rig back on track. That said If there is no other way then I'll have to wear the consequences of my own stupidity...

My system specs are:

CPU: Intel - Core i7-5960X 3GHz 8-Core Processor
Motherboard: Asus - RAMPAGE V EXTREME EATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard
Memory: GeIL - Potenza 64GB 2x(4 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory
Storage: Intel - 750 Series 1.2TB PCI-E Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus - 2x GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)
Power Supply: Corsair - AX1500i 1500W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
O/S: Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro Full 64-bit
Case: Corsair - 900D ATX Full Tower Case
Twin pump, 4 Rads, figure 8 loop water-cooling...

I'll continue to read the forums here and at ASUS, but, if anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Kimosabe

UPDATE: With all the tinkering I've done to try and fix it, the issue has shifted to Q code A2 (IDE Detect). The Boot Device LED is staying lit, and I'm still not getting into the bios or seeing an image on screen, for the most part. I did get to the bios once and promptly did an optimal reset. On restart it didn't fix anything and the same issue persists.

Following the suggestions of others from various forums, I've tried pulling the Intel SSD and no change. The SSD has it's own indicator LED's which show it to be healthy and fully functional.

I really don't know what else to do...?


----------



## lumpen1

Hello guys!
Soon I will be the lucky owner).
I am sure that you often have to answer these kinds of questions.
But I ask you to advise a good version of the processor for games for a reasonable price.
I see that many people are fond of Xeon. It's the right way?
I plan overclocking. It is better to choose the maximum supported memory 3300 or you can limit 3000 to 2666.

If you use Xeon, do you need ECC memory?

Sorry for my english.
Many thanks for your patience and answers.
Regards,


----------



## icetray9000

*only half installed memory recognized by bios*

Hi guys,
I just bought a used 5960x processor from ebay (had a 5820k that stopped working). After installing the 5960x cpu in the RVE motherboard, only half of my installed memory (16gb of 32gb) is recognized by the bios and windows. CPU-Z shows that the full amount of ram is installed (4x 8gb = 32gb). As soon as I try to play games they load and then crash (CPU is not overclocked). I have tried multiple bios versions with no luck. Could it be a bad 5960x processor or could be motherboard have been damaged by my 5820k that quit working?
Thanks for any help guys


----------



## Vlada011

icetray9000 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just bought a used 5960x processor from ebay (had a 5820k that stopped working). After installing the 5960x cpu in the RVE motherboard, only half of my installed memory (16gb of 32gb) is recognized by the bios and windows. CPU-Z shows that the full amount of ram is installed (4x 8gb = 32gb). As soon as I try to play games they load and then crash (CPU is not overclocked). I have tried multiple bios versions with no luck. Could it be a bad 5960x processor or could be motherboard have been damaged by my 5820k that quit working?
> Thanks for any help guys



Did you had luck to fix memory. I would try to clear CMOS and reinstall Windows again.
If not than someone sold you CPU with ****ed up IMC. You can try to change position of memory in slots, to install one by one.


----------



## icetray9000

The problem was a bad cpu! Thanks guys!


----------



## Vlada011

icetray9000 said:


> The problem was a bad cpu! Thanks guys!


Did you success to back processor to owners.
How someone offered i7-5960X with broken IMC on EBay.
I don't understand such people, what they think, travel will fix IMC?

I didn't remember to tell you to try Intel Processors Diagnostic Tool to see is it accurate finding source of problem.
He hed IMC test among many others and it would be nice to see what's happen.

Once IPDT failed IMC test to me, I was scared to death. 
But I fast recognized that OS didn't read size of memory properly 15.9 GB Installed was message and that cause to IPDT IMC Test FAIL with message problem with memory size.
After new OS update fixed IMC Test Pass.


----------



## deegzor

Hello!

Quick question. Since i got this mobo (about 8months ago) my bios chip 1 has been fried just boot loop 00 and even asus technicians suggested me to rma the board. But since it's a hassle and would need to be without pc for few weeks, i haven't done it.

Instead i figured out that switching to bios 2 i'm able to use my setup. My question is Does it have any negative input on my setup (worse oc etc.) if im using the second bios?

cheers in advance!

-DeeG


----------



## Vlada011

I think no, second BIOS serve for similar situation.
With one BIOS you would stay without computer instantly after that.

Only my recommendation is if two BIOS chips work than only first should be updated with newer version.
Second should stay default BIOS. If you didn't flash second one I suggest you to make backup of BIOS and save somewhere.
If only BIOS chip is fried you will find him easy on Ebay or similar sites for few dollars.

Any computer store or ASUS distributor can find you BIOS Chip for RVE... Fantastic board.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-for-ASUS-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-U3-1-/141507221633

Than you can easy back to BIOS 1, continue to flash him and save factory BIOS 2.
If you didn't flash second BIOS you should left system like that and find BIOC chip and install him and than use board normal, OC, etc.


----------



## deegzor

Vlada011 said:


> I think no, second BIOS serve for similar situation.
> With one BIOS you would stay without computer instantly after that.
> 
> Only my recommendation is if two BIOS chips work than only first should be updated with newer version.
> Second should stay default BIOS. If you didn't flash second one I suggest you to make backup of BIOS and save somewhere.
> If only BIOS chip is fried you will find him easy on Ebay or similar sites for few dollars.
> 
> Any computer store or ASUS distributor can find you BIOS Chip for RVE... Fantastic board.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-for-ASUS-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME-U3-1-/141507221633
> 
> Than you can easy back to BIOS 1, continue to flash him and save factory BIOS 2.
> If you didn't flash second BIOS you should left system like that and find BIOC chip and install him and than use board normal, OC, etc.


Thanks alot mate! i'm still under warranty so it doesn't hurt to just r.m.a the board. just wanted to use it since i finally got it build. it's been 6 months now so i guess its time for r.m.a and in the meanwhile use my x99 deluxe


----------



## Vlada011

Can I suggest you something.
Is it board completely working and everything work, did you check all controllers, tried all SATA Ports, all USB Ports.
If she work I would replace only BIOS chip. There is a big chance to ASUS do that if board is in working condition and you will only wait.
Replacing BIOS chip is very easy, if you don't know you can ask some service they will replace you for free for 5 minutes.

Because you can wait 15 days only to get your board back. 
For small problems I rather stay with confirmed working hardware than to try luck with new one. 
Replacing BIOS chips is very often procedure and for blowing or damaged capacitor (smd ceramic or normal), dead BIOS chip, bricked board, manufacturers will only fixed issue and back you refurbished board. That's normal procedure except if hardware is month old.

10-15$ is nothing for so good board, than if you replace BIOS chip and LED not working, 
BIOS not work, don't want to boot than it's time for RMA.


----------



## deegzor

Vlada011 said:


> Can I suggest you something.
> Is it board completely working and everything work, did you check all controllers, tried all SATA Ports, all USB Ports.
> If she work I would replace only BIOS chip. There is a big chance to ASUS do that if board is in working condition and you will only wait.
> Replacing BIOS chip is very easy, if you don't know you can ask some service they will replace you for free for 5 minutes.
> 
> Because you can wait 15 days only to get your board back.
> For small problems I rather stay with confirmed working hardware than to try luck with new one.
> Replacing BIOS chips is very often procedure and for blowing or damaged capacitor (smd ceramic or normal), dead BIOS chip, bricked board, manufacturers will only fixed issue and back you refurbished board. That's normal procedure except if hardware is month old.
> 
> 10-15$ is nothing for so good board, than if you replace BIOS chip and LED not working,
> BIOS not work, don't want to boot than it's time for RMA.


Hey mate,

Just actually did that and ordered the chip you linked earlier, cheers!


----------



## Vlada011

I hope everything will be good. 
You should do this... but can be done and with different tools...






If you afraid to do itself ask some electronic service.
It's not hard, same as Op-Amp on newer high end sound cards.

I had Rampage V Extreme as well. Stable, good, nice, motherboard, non RGB.
First day I had problems with her and that's very often happen to hw who later prove self as most stable.
I was very happy because I used 2 years 2015-2016 i7-5820K on 4.0GHz on default voltage Adaptive locked to max 1.150V, idle 0.800V.
Before upgrade on X99 platform I was hoped God please only 4.0GHz stable on default voltage, but he was stable on 4.1GHz on default.
Now I keep him on 4.5GHz 1.325V. 

I exactly one year saved money for Rampage V Extreme - i7-5820K and 16GB Dominator Platinum 2666MHz.
At the end of 2014 that was very nice kit, perfectly optimized for X99, C15. 
Now RAM price is insane, 5 euro more for same kit, and there is very big chance that I will stay on 2666MHZ DDR4 up to DDR5.


----------



## Kimir

I had to replace a bios chip once at work, salvaged it from another dead board and removed it with plier, because I'm savage like that.
Worked like a charm tho.


----------



## deegzor

Vlada011 said:


> I hope everything will be good.
> You should do this... but can be done and with different tools...
> 
> https://youtu.be/y2eL9pMTjXQ
> 
> If you afraid to do itself ask some electronic service.
> It's not hard, same as Op-Amp on newer high end sound cards.
> 
> I had Rampage V Extreme as well. Stable, good, nice, motherboard, non RGB.
> First day I had problems with her and that's very often happen to hw who later prove self as most stable.
> I was very happy because I used 2 years 2015-2016 i7-5820K on 4.0GHz on default voltage Adaptive locked to max 1.150V, idle 0.800V.
> Before upgrade on X99 platform I was hoped God please only 4.0GHz stable on default voltage, but he was stable on 4.1GHz on default.
> Now I keep him on 4.5GHz 1.325V.
> 
> I exactly one year saved money for Rampage V Extreme - i7-5820K and 16GB Dominator Platinum 2666MHz.
> At the end of 2014 that was very nice kit, perfectly optimized for X99, C15.
> Now RAM price is insane, 5 euro more for same kit, and there is very big chance that I will stay on 2666MHZ DDR4 up to DDR5.


Hey mate!

Thanks for all of you help. Now waiting for the chip, the procedure itself seems extremely easy. I bet i can pull the chip out by "yanking" it from hole side abit with a small plastic screr driver then pull it out with small plastic pliers. I'll report back. If no work i guess ill just put the old bios chip back and R.M.A.

Yeh performance/price wise x99 is golden. The ram configurations takes blood,sweat and some gray hairs though to get it working even close to x.m.p settings on ram over 2400mhz atleast for me. Tried 3 different kits all from qvl and 2 samples of 5820k


----------



## Vlada011

Before you start procedure check several video clips.
I hope he will work. That's best feeling when you fix problem alone than bored waiting RMA procedure.
But sometimes with all efforts RMA is only solution.
That's great motherboard. 
Actually all settings and everything is same on RVE and RVE10, I didn't experienced nothing different, better or worse.


----------



## deegzor

Vlada011 said:


> Before you start procedure check several video clips.
> I hope he will work. That's best feeling when you fix problem alone than bored waiting RMA procedure.
> But sometimes with all efforts RMA is only solution.
> That's great motherboard.
> Actually all settings and everything is same on RVE and RVE10, I didn't experienced nothing different, better or worse.



it clocks gr8. This is my stable oc (now 4.2 cache though with same volts) was able to bench 4.7/4.6 3200 15-16-16-36-2.


----------



## Vlada011

You want to say that replacing BIOS chip pass good and now everything work fine?
My i7-5820K is 4.5GHz stable on 1.325V...Adaptive 0.779-1.328V depend of clock 1200-4500MHz.
Cache Frequency is stable on 3.8GHz default voltage and 4.0GHz 1.200V, I didn't pushed more to avoid to accdentaly CPU die.

And my Cache and Memory Benchmark is very close as yours, only my latency and timmings are lower but and frequency is slower.
I have 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 347 1T, manual off course not XMP.

I'm so glad if BIOS replacing worked, I would jump in the house from happines.
Imagine waiting board, even 3 days is complete destruction, I max could resist one day without computer.

2 BIOS chips are necessary when I look for motherboard and upgrade.
I mean capability to mobo work if one completely die.


----------



## panosxidis

why use 3701 bios and not 3801 or 3902?broadwell-e cpus problem with windows 10 RS5 overclocking


----------



## Vlada011

It's not important to be last BIOS, if he experience problem could change, before that no reason.
Everytime when new Windows Update show up I download iso with OS completely with new Update.
Erase drive and install only last stable BIOS for mobo, chipset drivers from manufacturer download page and that's it.
Don't want to mess with newest beta BIOS versions and changes made for Meltdown and Spectre.


----------



## deegzor

Vlada011 said:


> You want to say that replacing BIOS chip pass good and now everything work fine?
> My i7-5820K is 4.5GHz stable on 1.325V...Adaptive 0.779-1.328V depend of clock 1200-4500MHz.
> Cache Frequency is stable on 3.8GHz default voltage and 4.0GHz 1.200V, I didn't pushed more to avoid to accdentaly CPU die.
> 
> And my Cache and Memory Benchmark is very close as yours, only my latency and timmings are lower but and frequency is slower.
> I have 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 347 1T, manual off course not XMP.
> 
> I'm so glad if BIOS replacing worked, I would jump in the house from happines.
> Imagine waiting board, even 3 days is complete destruction, I max could resist one day without computer.
> 
> 2 BIOS chips are necessary when I look for motherboard and upgrade.
> I mean capability to mobo work if one completely die.


it does! ) lets jump together


----------



## deegzor

panosxidis said:


> why use 3701 bios and not 3801 or 3902?broadwell-e cpus problem with windows 10 RS5 overclocking


from asus site 3701 is the latest bios that my mobo supports since im using haswell-e processor and rampage v extreme 3.1


----------



## Vlada011

deegzor said:


> it does! ) lets jump together



Great, great, that's nice to hear.
Now advice, if everything work don't change BIOS.
If you OC don't push too much voltage, example if you need 1.250V for 4.4GHz and 1.350V for 4.5GHz... think is it worth, if you have cooling why not.

You know somehow miss me simplicity of RVE, she was last old school ROG board without fancy RGB. 
On beginning she had very bad reputation because BIOS, but I believed ASUS build her like tank and only need time to set BIOS of board to everything work nicely.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys,

so i've finally been trying to overclock my ram to the xmp speeds.

(gskill 3200mhz cas 14).

I can boot just fine in xmp but i got errors with memtest.
From what i gather online people are saying to bump the system agent voltage until the errors stop.

Good idea or bad idea ?


I mean, i don't really want to reach that much speed i would be fine with ~2800 but i really want the latency and i was a bit lost in the dram timing submenu so there is that


edit : just found out that switching to manual leaves the settings so i got all the timings set, will try to see if i can get a stable frequency at cas 14. So far down to 2800mhz, still got some issues with memtest64 (Screen going black for one second, no idea if it is normal or not, hum)


----------



## Vlada011

You need first to finish MemTest over night but not Windows, to make Bootable USB and test properly, boot USB Flash stick and start test on default frequency.
First 2133, than manualy set timing and frequency advertised speed. 
Forgot on stupid XMP. You can get better result from manual tweaking anyway.


----------



## SsXxX

...........


----------



## hobo256

Anyone can share bios file? I had an accident trying to revert to older bios resulting in both bios chips blanking out somehow. 

I need file that is written from BIOS to external USB, think there is option for it in tools / ez flash / advanced. 



Since file they provide on website is in .CAP, and cant be used in programmer.

Thanks upfront!


----------



## mattliston

new R-V-E owner here, with a 5930K, and two kits of Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 2x8gb for a total of 32gb.


Having some trouble getting the ram to work as advertised, the SPD information is NOT filled in inside the BIOS. It only sees the JEDEC 2133 profile, and only bits and pieces of the XMP.


Does not let me set SA voltage to 1.00 where default is 0.89




Its a little bit of a jump from old AMD architecture, but I think I will get it!


----------



## mattliston

Hey guys.


Still cannot get my kits of Corsair LPX 3000 15-17-17-35 to run.


Not sure where to start.


XMP profile enabling ONLY adjusts BLCK strap to 125mhz and sets 3000mhz DDR4 clock.


It does NOTHING else. no voltages. no timings. NOTHING.


I have been experimenting with various settings and voltages. Ive tried PLL termination at 1.6, 1.7, 1.75, and even 1.8


Ive tried CPU input voltage at 1.8 and 1.85v, nothing.


Ive tried leaving everything possible at auto, turning all cores to 3750mhz, cache 3125mhz, cpu vcore to 1.15v and even ram to 1.4v




NOTHING IS WORKING.




Is there some sort of magic trick?


Is there a certain setting (or several) that need to be adjusted PRIOR to me trying out 3000mhz ram?




This setup boots perfectly at all defaults (optimized bios defaults), and is perfectly stable with HCI memtest at JEDEC 2133mhz


Default is of course 3.5ghz cores, 3.7ghz turbo, 3ghz cache, and 2133mhz ram.


Help??


----------



## mattliston

Decided on 4ghz cores and cache, 2500mhz ram, and using the 125mhz BCLK strap.


Been stable so far.




Since there is not any recent activity on this thread, I guess I will open new threads for future questions.


----------



## alancsalt

Indeed, it has been quiet, especially since the hosting change. More life than this in the Rampage IV threads. Sigh.


----------



## PipJones

*Old board, new chip.*

Help! I've replaced my 5930K with a 5960X (ebay) and it's not going well ... 

Does anyone have a full set of BIOS screen shots for a 5960X with CPU and Cache overclock circa x44?

Backstory:

My 5930 was running 4.4Ghz CPU / 4.2Ghz Cache, sensible offset voltage overclock hitting sub 1.3v. 4x4Gb 3200 DDR4. Machine was stable. Custom loop, dual radiator.

I was hoping to put the 5960x in, aim for x44. Dial in offset voltages to hit around 1.2v, leave all memory settings alone. Test with Cinebench to confirm "stable" - then do a long AIDA run.

I've been trying for two days to dial the overclock in based on my 5930 settings and i'm not getting anywhere near a stable overclock. Best I have achieved is 44 CPU, 35 Cache - and it's not cinebench stable! I've gone from fixed voltages 1.2v up to 1.4v, offset voltages from 0.001 all the way to 0.499. Default memory timings, 4x4 samsung SS memory presets. No Dice. I can't even get a 3.7Ghz "overclock" stable.

I've read the guides, searched this forum ... nothing is leaping out at me that i'm doing wrong. I'm hoping that I can spot something obvious, or gain a clue by looking at another BIOS side by side. I figure i've got a silly setting somewhere.

(some progress made while typing this, CPU at 3.7Ghz, +0.055 offset, giving 1.168 VCore. No cache overclock. Cinebench stable and 5m into AIDA stress test - with FPU disabled)


----------



## mattliston

Set the cache to 3.5ghz and leave it alone for now. Dial in your core overclock, and be sure to avoid going over 1.35 vcore for now.


Once you find your stable max, add a little vcore, then start pegging the cache.


My 5930k initially was very picky about cache speed, but basically making the cache voltage just a little less than vcore, I was able to pull off a current overclock of 4.25ghz core, 4ghz cache, without going over 1.3 volts.




System Agent voltage will most likely need to be over 1.1 volts, as will IO voltages for cpu and chipset. But I also have 4 sticks of 8gb ram at 3ghz, so SA voltage needed a bump just to run those sticks at rated 3ghz, let alone running the cache fast.


----------



## PipJones

... Thanks for taking the time to reply. I got as far as x43 CPU and x37 Cache. AIDA, Realbench & Cinebench stable. Only 15 minute runs for now.

CPU Offset: 0.190 resulting in CPU max voltage of 1.3120
Cache Offset: 0.268 resulting in Cache max voltage of 1.2531
SA Offset: 0.349 resulting in VCCSA max voltage of 1.2480
LLC: 7

I tried taking the cache voltage up and beyond 1.4v and could not get a stable cache overclock beyond x37

Initial benchmark comparison between 5930K and 5960X: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18844287/fs/18813210

I will try and put full BIOS up later, see if anyone has any suggestions about breaking the x37 barrier.




mattliston said:


> Set the cache to 3.5ghz and leave it alone for now. Dial in your core overclock, and be sure to avoid going over 1.35 vcore for now.
> 
> Once you find your stable max, add a little vcore, then start pegging the cache.
> 
> My 5930k initially was very picky about cache speed, but basically making the cache voltage just a little less than vcore, I was able to pull off a current overclock of 4.25ghz core, 4ghz cache, without going over 1.3 volts.
> 
> System Agent voltage will most likely need to be over 1.1 volts, as will IO voltages for cpu and chipset. But I also have 4 sticks of 8gb ram at 3ghz, so SA voltage needed a bump just to run those sticks at rated 3ghz, let alone running the cache fast.


----------



## mattliston

cache voltage has no need to ever exceed vcore.


Not all cache's run fast, so 3.7ghz is definitely not terrible, and will do well.




Your SA voltage is a little high, but if it keeps it stable, by all means keep it there.


Another way to help stabilize higher cache is to bump the ram voltage up a hair. Slightly unstable ram will act like unstable cache, since it talks to it all the time (just like how vcore sometimes needs a bump to work with faster cache and ram)


balancing act lol


----------



## PipJones

Thanks for the extra detail.

It's been a bit of a grind getting it working. Dropping RAM, stable, reboot, save settings to BIOS, unstable again. All over the place.

I re-seated the RAM (even though it hadn't been removed) and it got worse, refused to boot with a "CC" error code. I found one reference to this, can't remember the link - but it was "over-tight CPU cooler". I took half a turn off each corner and things started working again.

Finally settled on 42x CPU, 36x Cache.

https://valid.x86.fr/5s3449

Very interesting process with the overclock. To cut a long story short, once I had the offset voltages yielding my maximum "happy" voltage (1.25 - 1.30);

CPU: 0.170
Cache: 0.290
SA: 0.350

The following changes gave stability:

VCCIO to "Auto"
DRAM to "MODE 1" (I read that this was best for RAM that is not on the QVL list)
DRAM voltage to 1.355

Temps are good, the AIDA was from a RealBench test:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261936&thumb=1

Cache & Memory benchmark is not quite as good as I was hoping for, but, it will do

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261940&thumb=1






mattliston said:


> cache voltage has no need to ever exceed vcore.
> 
> 
> Not all cache's run fast, so 3.7ghz is definitely not terrible, and will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your SA voltage is a little high, but if it keeps it stable, by all means keep it there.
> 
> 
> Another way to help stabilize higher cache is to bump the ram voltage up a hair. Slightly unstable ram will act like unstable cache, since it talks to it all the time (just like how vcore sometimes needs a bump to work with faster cache and ram)
> 
> 
> balancing act lol


----------



## PipJones

*C-States are no longer my friend*

Finally found what was causing my bad overclock. C-States.

With c-states disabled I can use 42x CPU and 40x Cache:

CPU: 0.170 (max 1.2960)
Cache: 0.290 (max 1.2656)
SA: 0.350 (max 1.2480)

Now also using previously "dialed in" settings for 3200 RAM from the 5930K.





PipJones said:


> Thanks for the extra detail.
> 
> It's been a bit of a grind getting it working. Dropping RAM, stable, reboot, save settings to BIOS, unstable again. All over the place.
> 
> I re-seated the RAM (even though it hadn't been removed) and it got worse, refused to boot with a "CC" error code. I found one reference to this, can't remember the link - but it was "over-tight CPU cooler". I took half a turn off each corner and things started working again.
> 
> Finally settled on 42x CPU, 36x Cache.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5s3449
> 
> Very interesting process with the overclock. To cut a long story short, once I had the offset voltages yielding my maximum "happy" voltage (1.25 - 1.30);
> 
> CPU: 0.170
> Cache: 0.290
> SA: 0.350
> 
> The following changes gave stability:
> 
> VCCIO to "Auto"
> DRAM to "MODE 1" (I read that this was best for RAM that is not on the QVL list)
> DRAM voltage to 1.355
> 
> Temps are good, the AIDA was from a RealBench test:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261936&thumb=1
> 
> Cache & Memory benchmark is not quite as good as I was hoping for, but, it will do
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=261940&thumb=1


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys!

Got a 2080ti and realized my 5930k was somehow reset to 4ghz and I lost all of my settings. 

I know this is not the correct way.... But could someone with a similar setup send me their o/c settings? I had this to 4.4 at one point but each time I set it my memory goes past 2400 which kills my o/c


----------



## mattliston

change the bus strap from auto to 100mhz


overclocking seems to set 125mhz strap when left on auto for some reason on some BIOS versions, at least on my board.


----------



## dpoverlord

mattliston said:


> change the bus strap from auto to 100mhz
> 
> overclocking seems to set 125mhz strap when left on auto for some reason on some BIOS versions, at least on my board.


Changed Boot Strap to 100 

So system wise I have a really well decked out Air cooling beast. My main concern so far is that my voltages may be too high. My ram is DDR-2400 and I in the past was able to get it to 4.45 but I lost all of those settings .

The below settings will post and play games but it will not past prime so I am trying to figure out what to fine tune.

I am not sure if I setup my voltages correctly I made this validation file:
https://valid.x86.fr/kiujih

Are these values dangerous? for 4.3ghz I would love to get more juice.

Core speed in CPU Z / AI in windows says 4398mhz and 4299MHZ

I used the EZ Tuner Wizard to lock in my XMP then did:
AI Overclock Tuner --> Manual
Source Clock TUner --> 60hm Dbl
PLL Selection - LC PLL
Asus MultiCore Enhancement - Disabled

CPU Core Ratio - By Core Usage
1-6 - Core Ratio Limit from 37 --> 44
Min CPU Cache Ratio --> to 16
Max CPU Cache Ratio --> to 42
Internal PLL Overvoltage --> Enabled
BLCK Frequency --> 100:133 ( Considering my ram is not high speed should I change this to 100:100)?
Dram Frequency --> DDR 2400
Xtreme Tweaking --> Enabled

Fully Manual Mode --> Disabled
CPU Core Voltage --> Offset Mode
CPU Core Voltage OFFSET --> .175 (I am thrown off by this since my voltage reads as 1.216V... Isnt that too high theb?)

Cpu Cache Voltage OFFSET MODE
CPU Cache Voltage Offset --> .3v (Reads as 1.243V)
Disabled
CPU SVID SUPPORT --> Disabled
CPU INput Voltage --> 1.910 Cant change this its set to AUto / 1.920V



DRAM SVID Support --> Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum --> Disabled (SHould I keep this on Auto?)
Rampage Tweak --> Mode 2 (Should I set this to Auto?)

CPU External Digi Power Control SEttings
CPU Load Line Calibration --> Level 9
CPU Power Phase --> Extreme
CPU Current Capability --> 140%


----------



## PipJones

CPU Voltage seems a little high for air, but, not too scary providing it is good.

Stability test required with constant monitoring of temps. I use SIV to monitor temps.

I will send you a link to my BIOS settings pre-5960X.





dpoverlord said:


> Changed Boot Strap to 100
> 
> So system wise I have a really well decked out Air cooling beast. My main concern so far is that my voltages may be too high. My ram is DDR-2400 and I in the past was able to get it to 4.45 but I lost all of those settings .
> 
> The below settings will post and play games but it will not past prime so I am trying to figure out what to fine tune.
> 
> I am not sure if I setup my voltages correctly I made this validation file:
> https://valid.x86.fr/kiujih
> 
> Are these values dangerous? for 4.3ghz I would love to get more juice.
> 
> Core speed in CPU Z / AI in windows says 4398mhz and 4299MHZ
> 
> I used the EZ Tuner Wizard to lock in my XMP then did:
> AI Overclock Tuner --> Manual
> Source Clock TUner --> 60hm Dbl
> PLL Selection - LC PLL
> Asus MultiCore Enhancement - Disabled
> 
> CPU Core Ratio - By Core Usage
> 1-6 - Core Ratio Limit from 37 --> 44
> Min CPU Cache Ratio --> to 16
> Max CPU Cache Ratio --> to 42
> Internal PLL Overvoltage --> Enabled
> BLCK Frequency --> 100:133 ( Considering my ram is not high speed should I change this to 100:100)?
> Dram Frequency --> DDR 2400
> Xtreme Tweaking --> Enabled
> 
> Fully Manual Mode --> Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage --> Offset Mode
> CPU Core Voltage OFFSET --> .175 (I am thrown off by this since my voltage reads as 1.216V... Isnt that too high theb?)
> 
> Cpu Cache Voltage OFFSET MODE
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset --> .3v (Reads as 1.243V)
> Disabled
> CPU SVID SUPPORT --> Disabled
> CPU INput Voltage --> 1.910 Cant change this its set to AUto / 1.920V
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM SVID Support --> Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum --> Disabled (SHould I keep this on Auto?)
> Rampage Tweak --> Mode 2 (Should I set this to Auto?)
> 
> CPU External Digi Power Control SEttings
> CPU Load Line Calibration --> Level 9
> CPU Power Phase --> Extreme
> CPU Current Capability --> 140%


----------



## dpoverlord

PipJones said:


> CPU Voltage seems a little high for air, but, not too scary providing it is good.
> 
> Stability test required with constant monitoring of temps. I use SIV to monitor temps.
> 
> I will send you a link to my BIOS settings pre-5960X.


That would be amazing I was trying to use your past messages as a guide. Were you on water or air before? I figure if the EZ tuner hits 4ghz no problem 4.3 / 4.4 should be doable on my system. Currently at 4.3 prime 95 will hit 80's which I dont want to have it under. Gaming in apex was in the 50's.

I figure 4k on a 2080ti I should be able to max out at this point. So if I am not maybe its a CPU bottle neck. Def want to get a stable good O/C before I figure out other ideas.


----------



## PipJones

I am on water.

My 5930K was hitting 4400 with around 1.28v, cache was 4200 with not much difference in voltage.

If the machine is stable, do some game testing and see if you're happy with the results. An extra 100/200 Mhz on the CPU will not make that much difference (my opinion, based on benchmarking my current system).



dpoverlord said:


> That would be amazing I was trying to use your past messages as a guide. Were you on water or air before? I figure if the EZ tuner hits 4ghz no problem 4.3 / 4.4 should be doable on my system. Currently at 4.3 prime 95 will hit 80's which I dont want to have it under. Gaming in apex was in the 50's.
> 
> I figure 4k on a 2080ti I should be able to max out at this point. So if I am not maybe its a CPU bottle neck. Def want to get a stable good O/C before I figure out other ideas.


----------



## tlblight

Hi guys, I have a 5960x that hits 4.6 @1.29 ...its a J batch so not surprising there. Also, mobo is a rampage v extreme edition 10, with the special edition mono block. I have some 3733 Team group extreme ram. And that's what I needed help with , could someone help me out with some VLL timings for my ram? I don't care if I run at 3733 or, even 3200 kr even lower I just want it to have very low latency. Thank you guys.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi, @dpoverlord 

That's a crazy high vid voltage for 4.3 bud 1.3v for 4.5 is pretty normal for 5930k's 

Here's my everyday 4.2 @ 1.226v way lower than your 4.3 @ 1.349v
https://valid.x86.fr/5ir250


----------



## Chasse

I know this is an old post but:



Well that's me screwed over then, I have an Rampage V Edition 10 running an Aorus GTX1080 Ti Extreme, an Samsung 960 EVO 1G, A Avago 9361-8i Raid controller and an Mellenox Connect X 2 10Gb SFP and the lack of bifurcation explains a lot.


The VGA Card is in PCIeX16_1, PCIeX16_2 is blocked by the VGA ( large heatsync ), PCIeX16_3 contains the Raid controller and PCIeX16_4 the 10G SFP. The problem is the video card runs at X8 when it should run at x16, the only way to fix this is to go into bios and select 4 Way configuration and change it from Auto to X16,x8,x8,x8 - when you do this it disables the M.2 slot but the VGA card runs x16, I also tried disabling PCIeX16_2 using in the on board switch but it is so dumb that it still continues with the lanes in the same config with the M.2 disabled, honestly how difficult can it be to look at each slot, see what is in it and only if it exceeds the number of lanes on my 40 lane CPU drop something to x8 or alternately give me the ability to manually control which slots get how many lanes. Pathetic. I don't have that problem with my X399 board running threadripper. All manufacturers need to give us power users closer to bare metal control over these things we didn't buy boards this expensive because we need our hands to be held.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Oops wrong thread


----------



## PipJones

*New 4101 BIOS for Rampage V Extreme*

There's a new BIOS out for our RVE's

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard...1.1926551840.1563279373-2098034011.1459341389

"RAMPAGE-V-EXTREME Beta BIOS 4101
Updated uCode for Intel security issue."


----------



## Kimir

they took their sweet time to add that, damn.


----------



## Irisservice

new bios installed 24 hours so far all good..


----------



## xkm1948

What is the micro code for this BIOS? Can you guys check with HWINFO?

Thanks!


----------



## dansi

Irisservice said:


> new bios installed 24 hours so far all good..


can you run windows sandbox with this new bios? 
seems borked.


----------



## dVeLoPe

what would this motherboard be worth?


----------



## Tyemcho

hi huys i have RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 + 6900K please tell me which Trident Z RGB modules to buy for this combo. is there anyone who has trident z rgb ram with this motherboard? i tried to boot my pc with ripjaw V 2800 with XMP" but it does not work. i also tried to install one module 3200 trident z "non RGB" and it works. so i have decided to buy quad channel kit. any suggestions?


----------



## vmanuelgm

xkm1948 said:


> What is the micro code for this BIOS? Can you guys check with HWINFO?
> 
> Thanks!



Microcode 36 in original 4101


Here a 4101 mod with microcode 37 and latest Intel Raid and Lan modules:


https://mega.nz/#!tnxjBKJL!Zy7_DuYvMaly84P43ZNrXryvfb5nhg30hagYDR48Kw0


Don't forget to use Asus Flashback, the file comes renamed for Flashback after decompressing it.








Tyemcho said:


> hi huys i have RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 + 6900K please tell me which Trident Z RGB modules to buy for this combo. is there anyone who has trident z rgb ram with this motherboard? i tried to boot my pc with ripjaw V 2800 with XMP" but it does not work. i also tried to install one module 3200 trident z "non RGB" and it works. so i have decided to buy quad channel kit. any suggestions?




G.SKill 3200 CL14 quad is a nice suit, RGB or non RGB versions.


----------



## panosxidis

Last CPU microcodes is only security Updates you dont need for best perfomance!!!and have Spectre fixes!!!for broadwell-e for me 19 is the best cpu microcode for perfomance


----------



## vmanuelgm

panosxidis said:


> Last CPU microcodes is only security Updates you dont need for best perfomance!!!and have Spectre fixes!!!for broadwell-e for me 19 is the best cpu microcode for perfomance



Bios Microcode version will be overrided by Windows own version if this one is newer. 

In Windows Insider 18991 for example, the 19 version will be overrided by 31 version included in the file mcupdate_genuineIntel.dll, unless u use some workaround.


----------



## panosxidis

mcupdate_genuineIntel.dll just delete on system32


----------



## vmanuelgm

panosxidis said:


> mcupdate_genuineIntel.dll just delete on system32



Sometimes Windows will download the file again, for example when sfc /scannow or because of an update.


----------



## Baasha

Just installed the latest BIOS but struggling with the 4.30Ghz OC for my 6950X.

I stress tested and it seems fine but temps are way too high. What LLC setting should it be on? I have it on Auto now.

Do we need to manually set the Agent Voltage etc.? I only set V-Core and DRAM voltage manually but pretty much everything else is on Auto. Would appreciate some help.


----------



## ThrashZone

Baasha said:


> Just installed the latest BIOS but struggling with the 4.30Ghz OC for my 6950X.
> 
> I stress tested and it seems fine but temps are way too high. What LLC setting should it be on? I have it on Auto now.
> 
> *Do we need to manually set the Agent Voltage etc.? *I only set V-Core and DRAM voltage manually but pretty much everything else is on Auto. Would appreciate some help.


Hi,
Yes !

LLC I've never seen any real advantage to going past LLC-4 or 5 

I'll just throw this good advice down by xkm1948 I saved a while back



> 1. Dont run auto voltage on vcore, VCCIO, VCCSA, Vcache and VDRAM
> 2. Don't use XMP. Always set everything manually
> 3. Vcore wont hurt much. It is usually cache overclocking that kills your chip.
> Keep your cache as close to 1V as possible
> 4. VCCSA is the same thing. Keep it as close to 1V as possible.
> 5. Provide adequate cooling for the VRM if you are using AIO.
> vccsa 1.1
> cache 1.0
> vccio 1.05


----------



## zoson

Baasha said:


> Just installed the latest BIOS but struggling with the 4.30Ghz OC for my 6950X.
> 
> I stress tested and it seems fine but temps are way too high. What LLC setting should it be on? I have it on Auto now.
> 
> Do we need to manually set the Agent Voltage etc.? I only set V-Core and DRAM voltage manually but pretty much everything else is on Auto. Would appreciate some help.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes !
> 
> LLC I've never seen any real advantage to going past LLC-4 or 5
> 
> I'll just throw this good advice down by xkm1948 I saved a while back


I have seen significant benefits to LLC7 and LLC8 depending on the CPU.

That said, just like anything else in overclocking, it's highly CPU dependent - some will need more, some will need less and the only way to know is to test your specific CPU.


----------



## Vlada011

4.2GHz is ideal frequency for i7-6950X.
That's not 6 or 8 cores. I remind you, single threaded performance of i7-6950X on 4.2GHz are equal to i7-5820K on 4.5GHz.
X99 can't compete with newer AMD systems with more cores but still is great platform.
I plan to stay on X99 until DDR5.


----------



## poulk

Hi all!
I got a new memory 4x8GB Corsair 3200 c16 (aida says it single side hynix).
On my system, with 5820k and R5E I can't push this memory to 3000 MHz(it's bootup, but crash in windows) on 3200 it even not boot up.
I try many bios settings but nothing helps.
So now I'm thinking did it wort trying at least to get 3000?
I know x99 is not the best platform for memory overclocking. 
But this looks bad even for x99.
Maybe someone have advice "how-to"?


----------



## maxxx.ph

All, does running na NVME on this board have any known issues? I was handed down this motherboard with a CPU and plan in using it to replace my R4BE.
Thanks!


----------



## zoson

poulk said:


> Hi all!
> I got a new memory 4x8GB Corsair 3200 c16 (aida says it single side hynix).
> On my system, with 5820k and R5E I can't push this memory to 3000 MHz(it's bootup, but crash in windows) on 3200 it even not boot up.
> I try many bios settings but nothing helps.
> So now I'm thinking did it wort trying at least to get 3000?
> I know x99 is not the best platform for memory overclocking.
> But this looks bad even for x99.
> Maybe someone have advice "how-to"?


System agent voltage needs to be precisely tuned to get 3000mhz. 3200mhz is not realistic on 5000 series cpus, only 6000 series.
2T Command Rate also helps a lot.
VCCIO CPU increased sometimes help memory overclocking. Don't go above 1.1v. Most CPUs only need about 1.075v to do 3000mhz.



maxxx.ph said:


> All, does running na NVME on this board have any known issues? I was handed down this motherboard with a CPU and plan in using it to replace my R4BE.
> Thanks!


I run 960 evo on two rve and never had any problems.


----------



## ThrashZone

poulk said:


> Hi all!
> I got a new memory 4x8GB Corsair 3200 c16 (aida says it single side hynix).
> On my system, with 5820k and R5E I can't push this memory to 3000 MHz(it's bootup, but crash in windows) on 3200 it even not boot up.
> I try many bios settings but nothing helps.
> So now I'm thinking did it wort trying at least to get 3000?
> I know x99 is not the best platform for memory overclocking.
> But this looks bad even for x99.
> Maybe someone have advice "how-to"?


Hi,
Real issue is hynix 3200C16 not that x99 can't do 3200 
I can't even post with 3200C16 kit

3200C14 would likely work just fine as mine has been for nearly two years now


----------



## maxxx.ph

zoson said:


> I run 960 evo on two rve and never had any problems.


Thanks for the reply. Will proceed installing one then. Much appreciated!


----------



## dpoverlord

So an odd question,

I have a 5930k overclocked to to 4.4ghz on air and I was wondering, if there would be an improvement upgrading the cpu at all? I read in the ASUS CPU chart that I can use a 6900k, 6850k, 6800k, 5960X. Can I use any newer cpu's?

Also, if I did I know my current chip does a pretty good job in 4k gaming. It's not always a perfect 60FPS but it's good. Would there be that dramatic of a difference? My system is using a 2080ti and I am feeling a slight upgrade itch.

I don't want to move to 299 as I feel that the motherboards don't seem to have changed much. I would like more USB-C slots, faster ports, etc.

HOWEVER, I do feel the itch and found a deal where I could sell my Rampage V Extreme and get the Rampage V 10 Edition as it was only $100 in a trade. Any thoughts? Is the v 10 edition that much better than the V Extreme with the USB 3.1 pci slot?


----------



## mattliston

I wouldnt bother with the motherboard trade unless you want to get the actual rampage v 10 water blocks for future watercooling project.




6xxx series x99 have a better memory controller for more ram compatability and higher speeds.




I would focus on core number increases. an 8 or 10 core will give better overal performance, as long as you CAN make use of the extra cores.


----------



## PipJones

*Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller*

I'm trying to figure out some USB compatibility issues. My headphones have started to act strange and not detecting when plugged in via powered hub. They work fine plugged in directly and other devices on the hub have been successfully detected.

Looking at device manager I thought I had 2x spare hubs - the 2x "Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller".

I've tried every exposed port so far and I cant get any device to appear on the "C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller" branches in the device tree:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=350548&thumb=1


Am I being stupid? Are there physical ports on the RVE that map to these controllers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

PipJones said:


> I've tried every exposed port so far and I cant get any device to appear on the "C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller" branches in the device tree:
> 
> Am I being stupid? Are there physical ports on the RVE that map to these controllers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They may be controllers linked to the internal headers. I forget how many internal headers the RVE had, but it was definitely more than I had front-panel cables for.


----------



## PipJones

Paradigm Shifter said:


> They may be controllers linked to the internal headers. I forget how many internal headers the RVE had, but it was definitely more than I had front-panel cables for.


Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I have USB 2.0 and 3.0 front USB ports connected to the USB 2.0 / 3.0 headers on motherboard. I tested with a USB pen drive and confirmed these are not the ports I'm looking for.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=350966&thumb=1


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

PipJones said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> I have USB 2.0 and 3.0 front USB ports connected to the USB 2.0 / 3.0 headers on motherboard. I tested with a USB pen drive and confirmed these are not the ports I'm looking for.


I meant that more along the lines of you connected USB2 and USB3 headers from the front panel, but there are more "empty" headers on the board which may correspond to those phantom USB controllers. 

edit: on a picture of the board from the Anandtech review, I can see internal headers for 4x USB2 (USB1112 & USB1314) and 4x USB3 (USB3_12 & USB3_34) ports. Most cases don't have eight front USB ports, so I suspect that at least one of those headers is not wired up to a physical port.


----------



## PipJones

Paradigm Shifter said:


> I meant that more along the lines of you connected USB2 and USB3 headers from the front panel, but there are more "empty" headers on the board which may correspond to those phantom USB controllers.
> 
> edit: on a picture of the board from the Anandtech review, I can see internal headers for 4x USB2 (USB1112 & USB1314) and 4x USB3 (USB3_12 & USB3_34) ports. Most cases don't have eight front USB ports, so I suspect that at least one of those headers is not wired up to a physical port.


Thanks again for taking time to think about this.

This is from the manual:

There are 2x "USB 3.0 headers" (these are #16) and 2x "USB 2.0 headers" (these are #24).

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=350986&thumb=1


On my setup, nothing is plugged into the #16 at the bottom of the motherboard and the front panel is on the right hand side. 

More testing required, I think you might be onto something. Thanks for hearing me out! ;-)


----------



## PipJones

PipJones said:


> Thanks again for taking time to think about this.
> 
> This is from the manual:
> 
> There are 2x "USB 3.0 headers" (these are #16) and 2x "USB 2.0 headers" (these are #24).
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=350986&thumb=1
> 
> 
> On my setup, nothing is plugged into the #16 at the bottom of the motherboard and the front panel is on the right hand side.
> 
> More testing required, I think you might be onto something. Thanks for hearing me out! ;-)



It will be a few days until I can test, I will post results back.

I've had to order one of these:

http://www.akasa.co.uk/search.php?seed=AK-CBUB17-40BK


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=351046&thumb=1


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I hope it proves fruitful.

Thinking about it, I can't remember how many USB ports that the X99 chipset is actually supposed to have... so it could be even worse and they're controllers with no physical connections outside of the chip...


----------



## PipJones

Paradigm Shifter said:


> I hope it proves fruitful.
> 
> Thinking about it, I can't remember how many USB ports that the X99 chipset is actually supposed to have... so it could be even worse and they're controllers with no physical connections outside of the chip...



Arrived and installed, same result - devices appear on the "Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller" node, not the "Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller" one.

How very strange!

Any more ideas?


----------



## zoson

PipJones said:


> Arrived and installed, same result - devices appear on the "Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller" node, not the "Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller" one.
> 
> How very strange!
> 
> Any more ideas?


Pretty sure that's the USB 2.0 controller, not 3.0. All intel usb 3.0 controllers explicitly say 'usb 3.0' in the description.


----------



## PipJones

zoson said:


> Pretty sure that's the USB 2.0 controller, not 3.0. All intel usb 3.0 controllers explicitly say 'usb 3.0' in the description.


Hey Zoson, nice to see you still lurking on this board.

I think there are 2x "external" USB 2.0 ports on the mobo, and 2x USB 2.0 headers on the motherboard.

On my setup:

2x external ports have:
- keyboard 
- mouse attached - both visible on the tree in the earlier post

2x internal ports have:
- 2x Corsair link commanders, connected via an internal USB hub visible in tree
- 1x Front panel IO ports, tested where these appear with a usb pen drive

Also, both internal usb 3.0 headers are now accounted for too
- 1x pcie extension plate thing (as above)
- 1x front panel usb 3.0 io ports

I think I have enough USB sticks to plug something into every socket - I might give this a go at some point.

Too much fun, i don't really need to know anymore - but it has got me a little bit obsessed!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

The product brief of the X99 PCH indicates that it supports a maximum of six USB3 ports and fourteen (!) USB2 ports, so if you can't account for all of them, chances are it's one of the port pairs that aren't actually wired to anything from the PCH itself. Given the I/O panel USB ports (10x USB3, 2x USB2) and internal headers (2x USB3 headers, for 4x USB3 ports; 2x USB2 headers, for 4x USB2 ports) a secondary USB3 controller is also present, so it lends support to the idea that they just didn't connect all the possible USB2 controllers electrically.


----------



## CoNSPIRACY_

Hey guys, which ports should I plug my USBS into for closest to CPU? Don't understand the talk about blue and black ports?


----------



## D-EJ915

CoNSPIRACY_ said:


> Hey guys, which ports should I plug my USBS into for closest to CPU? Don't understand the talk about blue and black ports?


USB all go through the chipset so really depends on if it is directly from the chipset or pcie usb controller attached to it but really it shouldn't make much of a difference. Specs say the only back panel ones from the chipset are USB 2.0.

Intel® X99 chipset :
4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (4 at mid-board)
Intel® X99 chipset : *7
6 x USB 2.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, black, 4 at mid-board)
ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller : *8
10 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (10 at back panel, blue)


----------



## CoNSPIRACY_

D-EJ915 said:


> USB all go through the chipset so really depends on if it is directly from the chipset or pcie usb controller attached to it but really it shouldn't make much of a difference. Specs say the only back panel ones from the chipset are USB 2.0.
> 
> Intel® X99 chipset :
> 4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (4 at mid-board)
> Intel® X99 chipset : *7
> 6 x USB 2.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, black, 4 at mid-board)
> ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller : *8
> 10 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 port(s) (10 at back panel, blue)


Thanks! So I should be looking at prioritizing plugging into the two black ones on back panel?


----------



## D-EJ915

CoNSPIRACY_ said:


> Thanks! So I should be looking at prioritizing plugging into the two black ones on back panel?


You could plug your mouse and keyboard there.


----------



## Lutfij

Hello, lovely community!

I was handed a system by a friend of mine from University, in hopes that I'd get the system running as it was intended to.

Here are the specs:
i7-5960x @ stock
Corsair H100i with bundled fans
Asus Rampage V Extreme w/BIOS v4101
G.Skill Trident Z 2x(2x8GB) kits, F4-3200C16D-16GTZB times two ofc
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
2x Seagate 3.5" Barracuda
Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1 Gaming
CoolerMaster V850
Corsair Air 540 w/ AIO mounted at the top for exhaust(push), front 140mm fans in intake and the rear 140mm fan as exhaust; so airflow seems to be covered.
Windows 10 Pro

Now, I went through as many guides as I could to come to the point where I tried overclocking the processor. I managed to get to OS GUI when I dialed in 1.3v with a multiplier of 45. Stability testing using Realbench 2.56 gave me temps of 91 Deg C, so I dialed it back down, to 1.2v 4.3GHz. Intel's XTU stress test didn't yield any reboots and Realbench passed with flying colors for a 15 minute run(assigning 16GB of ram, anything done with 32GB of ram gives me a BSoD, dreaded reboot).

The processor overclocking was something I did yesterday. Prior to that I tried to enable XMP to get the ram(and essentially overclock only the ram, not CPU) to run at DDR4-3200MHz, oddly enough I can't remember what exactly I did in BIOS but it worked and it did boot into the OS. I also think the BIOS chips are corrupt since if I try to reboot the system(doesn't matter if it's from OS GUI or from the button being pressed physically) the system takes about 30 minutes to move out of Q-Code 70. I am having trouble replicate the ram overclock and more so, trying to overclock the ram after I've dialed in the CPU overclock.

I turn to yo fellas to help guide me to overclocking the rams on the platform. Inf act I'd be happy to hear out from you folks if overclocking the ram is worthwhile. Person who owns the desktop uses it for productivity, architectural app's, so gaming is out of the question.

FYI, the system is being overclocked for the first time, quite literally, since it was built in 2015.

As for the system, I used BIOS Flashback utility and FAT32 formatted pen drive with BIOS 4101 to flash the BIOS chip #2, checked the CPU socket pins for any bent or broken pins and also made sure everything is set to auto so I didn't tinker with voltages(except for CPU).

Thank you for taking the time to read through this post!


----------



## zoson

Top speed for 5000 series HWE cpus memory overclock was 3GHz. It was extremely rare for an IMC to be able to go faster.


----------



## Lutfij

Thanks for the response, @zoson!

Welp, in terms of progress, I was able to get the rams to DDR4-2800MHz while keeping everything on Auto except for DRAM and CPU voltage which have been set to 1.35v and 1.2v respectively. Also, the multiplier for the CPU is now at 43, I see CPU at 4.3GHz and the ram at 2800MHz in CPU-Z and Realbench. I tried going to 2933MHz and higher but I'm met with the b7, b9 or a bd on the Q-Code. I'm also leaning towards my progress probably fairing better once I replace both BIOS chips for a new pair(then flash using USB BIOS Flashback button) since I'm always seeing 0.832v in BIOS when it comes to SA voltage, regardless of a reboot or a cold boot. Though I think getting a system that's 5 years old, that was running on stock all these years coming to this point in my hands, might be considered a pinnacle...for the platform?

Since I can't go higher with the frequency on the rams, I'm thinking tightening the timings on the ram would be a good offset for the deficiency on frequency.

I can't retrieve a screenshot yet but the system passed Realbench with _up to 32GB_ that ran for 4 hours, gradually working my way from 2133MHz>2400MHz>2666MHz>2800MHz(4 hour runs for each frequency in ram).


----------



## HatTrickSWE

*Corsair Vengeance 3200 @3200MHz, No Go!*

Been running my R5E with a 5930K at stock and Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz (4x4GB) rock stable (once i figured out the 125MHz strap) for a long time now.
So today I decided to swap out the Dominators for 32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz but for the life of me I can't get them to run any higher than 2400MHz, BCLK and strap at 100MHz, DRAM Voltage 1.35V and timings 16-18-18-36 set manually. Any higher speed and it won't POST, just stops with a 6F code.
Tried setting AI Tuner to XMP but still no POST.

Any ideas?


----------



## mattliston

easy peezy, had trouble getting my own to work with 8x 8gb sticks at 3000.




Before I chopped ram in half and gave the system to my brother, what worked awesome for me was getting system agent voltage to around 1.2 volts, IO voltage to 1.15, and temporarily loosened up ram to tRFC 500 and tREFI to 8340




BAM, booted up like no other day.


Try that out. Temporarily increase core voltage to 1.35, cache voltage to 1.3, run core clocks 4ghz, cache at MIN 2500 and max 4ghz.


With a 125mhz strap, the multi should be 20x for MIN cache, 32x for 4ghz core and cache MAX.


Make sure speedstep is off, make sure C states are disabled, and make sure Voltage IN is set to 1.8 volts with fixed mode, no offsets.


Give that a try! 8 sticks of 3000mhz corsair ram should be more difficult to run than 4x sticks of 3200mhz


----------



## JOSHSKORN

I have this board and have never manually overclocked anything, so I know nothing about it. I upgraded my RAM this week from 16GB to 64 GB. The previous RAM showed 2 XMP Profiles in the BIOS, new ram only shows 1. The one XMP profile does not work, my computer will not boot with it applied. So basically, I have a 3000Mhz kit running at 2133 MHz. Where can I go to get help on this and learn how to overclock without killing my board? Since I got the new RAM though I haven't tried other forms of automatic overclocking, such at the Overclocking Wizard I believe that's on the BIOS, the one that would apply settings based on if you have a stock, air, or liquid cooler.


----------



## PipJones

You should not need to overclock your CPU to get this working. 

A quick fix *might* be to try loading one of the DDR4 profiles from BIOS. Not the XMP ones. There are a load of pre-programmed ones for Single / Double sided, speed ratings and voltages. There is a process for figuring out what type of memory you are using (Hynix / Samsung),

If that does not work, I would watch a few youtube videos on overclocking the X99 platform. Most talk about overclocking CPU then memory. It will give you good insight into things.

Linus. Old but a good start,


----------



## JOSHSKORN

PipJones said:


> You should not need to overclock your CPU to get this working.
> 
> A quick fix *might* be to try loading one of the DDR4 profiles from BIOS. Not the XMP ones. There are a load of pre-programmed ones for Single / Double sided, speed ratings and voltages. There is a process for figuring out what type of memory you are using (Hynix / Samsung),
> 
> If that does not work, I would watch a few youtube videos on overclocking the X99 platform. Most talk about overclocking CPU then memory. It will give you good insight into things.
> 
> Linus. Old but a good start,


I'd actually seen that video before but it's not making any sense to me, he's going way too fast and speaking as if people already know what they're doing.


----------



## zoson

JOSHSKORN said:


> I'd actually seen that video before but it's not making any sense to me, he's going way too fast and speaking as if people already know what they're doing.











The Broadwell-E overclocking guide - Edge Up


In the ASUS Thermal Control Tool Guide, we discussed how to work around some of Broadwell-E’s thermal constraints to achieve better overclocks. While that guide provides a lot of information, there’s a host of additional details that help us understand the ins and outs of Broadwell-E...




edgeup.asus.com


----------



## JOSHSKORN

When I turned my computer on today, there was a bad ticking noise. As it turns out, my RAM sensor fell into my CPU Cooler's fan. I pulled it away and twisted it around another cable. I'm not exactly sure where it goes, honestly.

What's the best location for this sensor and what's the best way to mount it so I know it won't come dislodged again and fall into the CPU Cooler fan? If you can provide me with a picture, that would be helpful. Thanks.

BTW, all of my RED RAM slots are full, the BLACK ones are open.


----------



## bomerr

Lutfij said:


> Thanks for the response, @zoson!
> 
> Welp, in terms of progress, I was able to get the rams to DDR4-2800MHz while keeping everything on Auto except for DRAM and CPU voltage which have been set to 1.35v and 1.2v respectively. Also, the multiplier for the CPU is now at 43, I see CPU at 4.3GHz and the ram at 2800MHz in CPU-Z and Realbench. I tried going to 2933MHz and higher but I'm met with the b7, b9 or a bd on the Q-Code. I'm also leaning towards my progress probably fairing better once I replace both BIOS chips for a new pair(then flash using USB BIOS Flashback button) since I'm always seeing 0.832v in BIOS when it comes to SA voltage, regardless of a reboot or a cold boot. Though I think getting a system that's 5 years old, that was running on stock all these years coming to this point in my hands, might be considered a pinnacle...for the platform?
> 
> Since I can't go higher with the frequency on the rams, I'm thinking tightening the timings on the ram would be a good offset for the deficiency on frequency.
> 
> I can't retrieve a screenshot yet but the system passed Realbench with _up to 32GB_ that ran for 4 hours, gradually working my way from 2133MHz>2400MHz>2666MHz>2800MHz(4 hour runs for each frequency in ram).





HatTrickSWE said:


> *Corsair Vengeance 3200 @3200MHz, No Go!*
> 
> Been running my R5E with a 5930K at stock and Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz (4x4GB) rock stable (once i figured out the 125MHz strap) for a long time now.
> So today I decided to swap out the Dominators for 32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz but for the life of me I can't get them to run any higher than 2400MHz, BCLK and strap at 100MHz, DRAM Voltage 1.35V and timings 16-18-18-36 set manually. Any higher speed and it won't POST, just stops with a 6F code.
> Tried setting AI Tuner to XMP but still no POST.
> 
> Any ideas?


HW-E tends to be stable with 2133/2400/2667/3200. (133*16/18/20/24).
Use 100 baseclock. 100:133 mode and manually set the ram to 3200.
I've been able to boot at 3200 but I am having trouble stabilizing my ram.
My PC will crash after 6-18 hours of use.
I think I need to either adjust VCCIO CPU or VCCSA voltages or change timings.

The safe timings on this page are a good place to start for the 2nd timings.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Ran into a weird issue so hopefully someone here can help (@[email protected] ?).

Anyway, on my X99 system with the 6950X on the RVE, I just swapped my PSU (from the old Corsair AX1500i to the EVGA 1600T2) and added a 2nd GPU to the system.

System works perfectly fine at default settings ("Load Optimized Defaults") - was able to install GPU drivers etc. and all seems okay there.

However, when I set my OC profile to what it was before (CPU & RAM), the computer doesn't even POST!  

After tinkering around a bit, I noticed that the SATA connector to the CPU AIO Cooler (Kraken X60) was not plugged in (!) and so I plugged that in but it still doesn't POST.

I tried reseating the RAM 3 different times to no avail.

Again, if I use "Load Optimized Defaults", everything works fine so I doubt it's a hardware issue.

The moment I set the OC (even manually), it does not POST.

Would really appreciate some help with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D-EJ915

Baasha said:


> Guys,
> 
> Ran into a weird issue so hopefully someone here can help (@[email protected] ?).
> 
> Anyway, on my X99 system with the 6950X on the RVE, I just swapped my PSU (from the old Corsair AX1500i to the EVGA 1600T2) and added a 2nd GPU to the system.
> 
> System works perfectly fine at default settings ("Load Optimized Defaults") - was able to install GPU drivers etc. and all seems okay there.
> 
> However, when I set my OC profile to what it was before (CPU & RAM), the computer doesn't even POST!
> 
> After tinkering around a bit, I noticed that the SATA connector to the CPU AIO Cooler (Kraken X60) was not plugged in (!) and so I plugged that in but it still doesn't POST.
> 
> I tried reseating the RAM 3 different times to no avail.
> 
> Again, if I use "Load Optimized Defaults", everything works fine so I doubt it's a hardware issue.
> 
> The moment I set the OC (even manually), it does not POST.
> 
> Would really appreciate some help with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have the auxiliary PCIE power connected?


----------



## Baasha

D-EJ915 said:


> Do you have the auxiliary PCIE power connected?


You mean the "EZ-Plug" (molex connector) at the bottom of the board correct? If so, yes, that is connected.

One update is that I tried booting with just one RAM stick (tried all 4 individually) and that doesn't POST either unless it's at default settings.

Also tried with just one GPU - no bueno.

The one thing I did notice is that in default settings when I am able to boot into Windows, I notice that the RAM timings are 15-15-15-36 whereas the XMP timings (sticker on the RAM sticks) say 3200Mhz 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35V.

Even if I try to manually set the timings to the XMP settings, in BIOS it shows that the timings are 15-15-15-36. That seems very weird but I think that is the reason it can't POST - it is not able to boot when OC'ing at C15.


----------



## zerophase

Replaced my cmos battery, and saved settings out to a txt file, but not a com file. I'm going through dialing in everything manually, and I can't find a few settings in the bios.

Does anyone know where these settings are? I'm guessing they're internal settings only Asus needs while developing the bios.

Disable Parity Workaround [Disabled]
CMD Margins [40]

@[email protected]


----------

